# Priority 3 (now Priority 4) Applicants club



## Gaurav

Guyz,
All those who fall in priority 3 can update your timelines and queries here.  Waiting time of 18-24 months as DIAC says, is a long time layball: and so we can share numerous thoughts in this thread which can be beneficial to all of us. In this journey, let us be together. :grouphug:

I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored visa) on 9th August10 and currently uploading the attachments. I had received a +ve skill re-assessment from ACS on 9th Aug itself. 

For those who are yet to apply, be careful while uploading as once the attachment is uploaded it cannot be removed.


----------



## rackspace

I am still not sure why they called it 18-24 months ...
they can simply say that it can take as much as 24 months ... ?? 

As far as processing time is concerned, I think it will be highly dependent on the country applicant is resident of.


----------



## Gaurav

I agree, maybe more accurate processing timelines will be released after the Federal Elections. 
Let's hope for the best.



rackspace said:


> I am still not sure why they called it 18-24 months ...
> they can simply say that it can take as much as 24 months ... ??
> 
> As far as processing time is concerned, I think it will be highly dependent on the country applicant is resident of.


----------



## aussieland

count me in.....
me also waiting for SMPs so that i can get into priorty 2....


----------



## navendum

Hey! Pals,

Fingures are crossed for SMP and POL release.

Best Wishes


Cheerio!!!
ray2:


----------



## Gaurav

U will require to lodge a new application, if u opt for SMP.
U might be knowing that the visa subclass transfer is not allowed these days.



PankajNamdeo said:


> count me in.....
> me also waiting for SMPs so that i can get into priorty 2....


----------



## aussieland

Gaurav said:


> U will require to lodge a new application, if u opt for SMP.
> U might be knowing that the visa subclass transfer is not allowed these days.


ohh is it....i didint knew that...r u sure....can u provide me with the link for the same?


----------



## rackspace

Difference between and SMP and 175 Visa is 6-12 months. This is not a huge time period. 

I think, one should go with 175, that will allow him to work all over Australia and may be he can find better job in other state than the one which originally sponsored him. 

Finding the job and settling down there is the target, not just getting a visa stamp... 
And if you can live a better life and have more opportunities at hand through 175 visa, it is worth the wait ...eh??


----------



## aussieland

i can understand wat u r saying...but the thing is that...with DAIC u never sure wat they r upto...DAIC might change SOL..introduce new SOL..something that wll jeopardise my chance..
so i want to get it ASAP..best if before new financial year...





rackspace said:


> Difference between and SMP and 175 Visa is 6-12 months. This is not a huge time period.
> 
> I think, one should go with 175, that will allow him to work all over Australia and may be he can find better job in other state than the one which originally sponsored him.
> 
> Finding the job and settling down there is the target, not just getting a visa stamp...
> And if you can live a better life and have more opportunities at hand through 175 visa, it is worth the wait ...eh??


----------



## rackspace

PankajNamdeo said:


> i can understand wat u r saying...but the thing is that...with DAIC u never sure wat they r upto...DAIC might change SOL..introduce new SOL..something that wll jeopardise my chance..
> so i want to get it ASAP..best if before new financial year...


Right! 
Personally I think if Gillard wins, there is a chance that present system will be carried forwarded ... But if Abbott wins, DIAC will go to drawing board once again to restructure this immigiration system ...


----------



## Gaurav

M not able to find the official link, I read this news in some thread of this forum only. But better if u check out with DIAC.



PankajNamdeo said:


> ohh is it....i didint knew that...r u sure....can u provide me with the link for the same?


----------



## rpkbuviki

Hi Pankaj

Follow this link http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/priority-processing-14-july-2010.pdf and at page 3, it says so. I think its crap idea by DIAC.

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ


----------



## Gaurav

Guyz,
The processing time period of 18 to 24months is after the CO allocation or from the date of lodgement??????


----------



## iamsepehr

*Hi Dudes

Please accept me among yourself. My rusty application has been lodged on July 2008 (Surprise!!!!) and now it's in group 3 like yours. I know a person who has lodged 6 month before me and now his application is in group 3 too but still no CO (More Surprise!!!! unfortunately). 

Hope the train of processing move forward. We should cross our fingers. :fish2:

Dear Gaurav
After lodge not after CO.


Good Luck Dears.:flypig:
*


----------



## Gaurav

:welcome: Dude.

Hope now we get CO before 6 months ray:


iamsepehr said:


> *Hi Dudes
> 
> Please accept me among yourself. My rusty application has been lodged on July 2008 (Surprise!!!!) and now it's in group 3 like yours. I know a person who has lodged 6 month before me and now his application is in group 3 too but still no CO (More Surprise!!!! unfortunately).
> 
> Hope the train of processing move forward. We should cross our fingers. :fish2:
> 
> Dear Gaurav
> After lodge not after CO.
> 
> 
> Good Luck Dears.:flypig:
> *


----------



## iamsepehr

*Hi Dudes 

Yesterday I told you about a friend who has applied 6 month before me without CO. Today a case officer was assigned to his case. :clap2:

It's moving forward :rofl:

Good Luck Dears*


----------



## Gaurav

what about applicants like me, who have lodged application in this month?????? 


iamsepehr said:


> *Hi Dudes
> 
> Yesterday I told you about a friend who has applied 6 month before me without CO. Today a case officer was assigned to his case. :clap2:
> 
> It's moving forward :rofl:
> 
> Good Luck Dears*


----------



## iamsepehr

*Dear Gaurav

I think the number of cases before July 2010 in which they are placed in Priority 3 must be low. The list that has mentioned in schedule 3 is limited and also many people tried to apply in a way to be in CSL list after priority processing. To sum up I think your CO will be assigned very soon.*


----------



## Gaurav

thanks for morale booster 


iamsepehr said:


> *Dear Gaurav
> 
> I think the number of cases before July 2010 in which they are placed in Priority 3 must be low. The list that has mentioned in schedule 3 is limited and also many people tried to apply in a way to be in CSL list after priority processing. To sum up I think your CO will be assigned very soon.*


----------



## aussieland

iamsepehr said:


> *Hi Dudes
> 
> Yesterday I told you about a friend who has applied 6 month before me without CO. Today a case officer was assigned to his case. :clap2:
> 
> It's moving forward :rofl:
> 
> Good Luck Dears*


thank GOD..something is moving....


----------



## rpkbuviki

*Paper submission*

Dear Guys,

Do we need to send the attested paper documents to Adelaide processing centre once we have lodged the application online, I'm confused  cause when I tried to download the form 1221 it says so 



> Instructions
> Download form 1221 by clicking the icon above.
> Print form 1221.
> Carefully read the information and comply with any instructions contained in the form.
> Complete the form in English (where appropriate).
> Forward the completed form and any requested documents to the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre within 28 days from the date you lodged your application.


or submitting online is just enough . Also Gaurav mite have you uploaded your PCC & Medicals aswell. Please clarify. Thanks for all your time.

lane:Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ


----------



## Gaurav

Hi rpkbuviki,
The online information which we fill is itself the form 1221.
I havent sent any hard copy to DIAC. It's just the online attachments and the application. No need of attestation if u r scanning the orignal documents and attaching the stuff.
I haven't done Medicals/PCC as CO is not allocated to me yet, will do it after he requests.

Best luck, keep posting here so that all of us are on the same platform.



rpkbuviki said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> Do we need to send the attested paper documents to Adelaide processing centre once we have lodged the application online, I'm confused  cause when I tried to download the form 1221 it says so
> 
> 
> 
> or submitting online is just enough . Also Gaurav mite have you uploaded your PCC & Medicals aswell. Please clarify. Thanks for all your time.
> 
> lane:Rpkbuviki
> Here I come OZ


----------



## rpkbuviki

> Keep posting here so that all of us are on the same platform


Will do mite. 



> The online information which we fill is itself the form 1221.


Thought the same way, but my list of required documents clearly show as below:



> Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Message
> Evidence of English language ability Message
> Passport photo Message
> *Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information Message........*


Clarify Pls...


----------



## Gaurav

As I have applied for 176 (Relative sponsored) my sponsor filled the form-1277, signed it scanned it and attaches as a PDF file.
Online applicants are not required to send even a single paper (hard copy) to DIAC, unless the CO exclusively demands it.


----------



## Carol E

Gaurav said:


> As I have applied for 176 (Relative sponsored) my sponsor filled the form-1277, signed it scanned it and attaches as a PDF file.
> Online applicants are not required to send even a single paper (hard copy) to DIAC, unless the CO exclusively demands it.


Hi ,Gaurav :

We also lodged our application 176 ( Relative sponsore) online, and so did our sponsor , he did not want to attach form 1277(Application for sponsorship under general skilled migration).
From DIAC website : 
_Note: If you lodge your visa application online your sponsor must also complete an online form. ... You must lodge your visa application before your sponsor can complete and submit an online _


----------



## Gaurav

Hi Carol,
*Can u provide the link, where ur sponsor completed the application form??*
My relative attached the 1277 and other documents as evidences. 


Carol E said:


> Hi ,Gaurav :
> 
> We also lodged our application 176 ( Relative sponsore) online, and so did our sponsor , he did not want to attach form 1277(Application for sponsorship under general skilled migration).
> From DIAC website :
> _Note: If you lodge your visa application online your sponsor must also complete an online form. ... You must lodge your visa application before your sponsor can complete and submit an online _


----------



## Gaurav

Thanks Carol,
I found the link, which my relative will fill it for me.
Also ur relative needs to fill form 1277, it is mentioned here Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

If ur relative has not filled, act fast.

Also let me know what other stuff u have attached, forms completed so that i can verify myself.




Carol E said:


> Hi ,Gaurav :
> 
> We also lodged our application 176 ( Relative sponsore) online, and so did our sponsor , he did not want to attach form 1277(Application for sponsorship under general skilled migration).
> From DIAC website :
> _Note: If you lodge your visa application online your sponsor must also complete an online form. ... You must lodge your visa application before your sponsor can complete and submit an online _


----------



## Carol E

Gaurav said:


> Thanks Carol,
> I found the link, which my relative will fill it for me.
> Also ur relative needs to fill form 1277, it is mentioned here Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
> 
> If ur relative has not filled, act fast.
> 
> Also let me know what other stuff u have attached, forms completed so that i can verify myself.


 
Thanks Gaurav ,

look , If you see the first page of form 1277 , they say that : - 

Applying online
The department encourages applicants and their sponsors to
apply online. For information on how to apply online go to the
department’s website Online Applications – Applications & Forms
If your relative has lodged their visa application online you must
complete your sponsorship online.

So we don't need to attach it , I think..

The document I attached : -
- My uncle's birth certificate 
- My father's birth certificate
- Copy of My uncle Passport
- My uncle's Citizenship certificate
-


----------



## Carol E

*I want to ask about attaching Form 80 and Form 1221 *


----------



## rimayan

*CO not allotted.*



Carol E said:


> *I want to ask about attaching Form 80 and Form 1221 *


Hello friends,

This is my status.

Cleared IELTS L 8.5, R 9, W 7, S 7 on Sep 2009.

Applied 175 visa on Oct 2009 and now in priority 3 waiting for allocation of CO. Can anybody guess when will i get my CO appointed.


----------



## Jayasinghe

I aplied in sept 2008 in sub class 175. that means, I should get PR in near future?


----------



## boxerboy

Hi all,

I am on schedule 3 also and checked that the priority processing is 18 ~ 24 mos. Is this worth a wait?! My skills re-assessment is good enough to get in my nerves! I lodged my application for 176 this 1st week of Aug. Hope their new government will fix these all.


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
I had lodged visa176 online application on 10th August 2010, paid the fees and got acknowledgment also dated 10th August .
But today i checked my status which shows as *'Application fees received on 25th August'*
along with the initial _*'Application fees received on 10th August'*_

Does this mean that they have deducted my fees twice through Credit card?????


----------



## navendum

Dear Gaurav, 

Even though you had paid ur fees for online application on 10th of August, but for DIAC the actual amount was been credited to their account on 25th of August, since you had paid through the credit card. 

Remember, when we pay through credit card for e-applications, e-businesses, online retailers, bricks and clicks, or traditional brick and mortar, the actual amount given to the merchant is credited after some time because there is an entity between the Customer(we) and Merchant called Payment Gateway. 

* The payment gateway forwards the transaction information to the payment processor used by the merchant's acquiring bank.
* The payment processor forwards the transaction information to the card association (i.e., Visa/MasterCard).
* If an American Express or Discover Card was used, then the processor acts as the issuing bank and directly provides a response of approved or declined to the payment gateway.
* Otherwise, the card association routes the transaction to the correct card issuing bank.
* The credit card issuing bank receives the authorization request and sends a response back to the processor (via the same process as the request for authorization) with a response code. In addition to determining the fate of the payment, (i.e. approved or declined) the response code is used to define the reason why the transaction failed (such as insufficient funds, or bank link not available)
* The processor forwards the response to the payment gateway.
* The payment gateway receives the response, and forwards it on to the website (or whatever interface was used to process the payment) where it is interpreted as a relevant response then relayed back to the cardholder and the merchant.
* The entire process typically takes 2–3 seconds

* The merchant submits all their approved authorizations, in a "batch", to their acquiring bank for settlement.
* The acquiring bank deposits the total of the approved funds in to the merchant's nominated account. This could be an account with the acquiring bank if the merchant does their banking with the same bank, or an account with another bank.
* The entire process from authorization to settlement to funding typically takes 3 days.

Many payment gateways also provide tools to automatically screen orders for fraud and calculate tax in real time prior to the authorization request being sent to the processor. Tools to detect fraud include geolocation, velocity pattern analysis, delivery address verification, computer finger printing technology, identity morphing detection, and basic AVS checks.


Don't worry the money is been debited for once only. you may check out with the Bank that has issued you the Credit Card for the transaction statement.

Hope this will clear your doubts.

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> I had lodged visa176 online application on 10th August 2010, paid the fees and got acknowledgment also dated 10th August .
> But today i checked my status which shows as *'Application fees received on 25th August'*
> along with the initial _*'Application fees received on 10th August'*_
> 
> Does this mean that they have deducted my fees twice through Credit card?????


----------



## honeycandy

I lodged my application on Mar 08 for sub class 175 under priority 3, just got request for more information from CO on 10 Aug 10.


----------



## Gaurav

Thanks a lot Navendum 

I was concerend bcos on lodging the application DIAC immediately acknowledged that they had recieved the fees.



navendum said:


> Dear Gaurav,
> 
> Even though you had paid ur fees for online application on 10th of August, but for DIAC the actual amount was been credited to their account on 25th of August, since you had paid through the credit card.
> 
> Remember, when we pay through credit card for e-applications, e-businesses, online retailers, bricks and clicks, or traditional brick and mortar, the actual amount given to the merchant is credited after some time because there is an entity between the Customer(we) and Merchant called Payment Gateway.
> 
> * The payment gateway forwards the transaction information to the payment processor used by the merchant's acquiring bank.
> * The payment processor forwards the transaction information to the card association (i.e., Visa/MasterCard).
> * If an American Express or Discover Card was used, then the processor acts as the issuing bank and directly provides a response of approved or declined to the payment gateway.
> * Otherwise, the card association routes the transaction to the correct card issuing bank.
> * The credit card issuing bank receives the authorization request and sends a response back to the processor (via the same process as the request for authorization) with a response code. In addition to determining the fate of the payment, (i.e. approved or declined) the response code is used to define the reason why the transaction failed (such as insufficient funds, or bank link not available)
> * The processor forwards the response to the payment gateway.
> * The payment gateway receives the response, and forwards it on to the website (or whatever interface was used to process the payment) where it is interpreted as a relevant response then relayed back to the cardholder and the merchant.
> * The entire process typically takes 2–3 seconds
> 
> * The merchant submits all their approved authorizations, in a "batch", to their acquiring bank for settlement.
> * The acquiring bank deposits the total of the approved funds in to the merchant's nominated account. This could be an account with the acquiring bank if the merchant does their banking with the same bank, or an account with another bank.
> * The entire process from authorization to settlement to funding typically takes 3 days.
> 
> Many payment gateways also provide tools to automatically screen orders for fraud and calculate tax in real time prior to the authorization request being sent to the processor. Tools to detect fraud include geolocation, velocity pattern analysis, delivery address verification, computer finger printing technology, identity morphing detection, and basic AVS checks.
> 
> 
> Don't worry the money is been debited for once only. you may check out with the Bank that has issued you the Credit Card for the transaction statement.
> 
> Hope this will clear your doubts.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Cheerio!!!
> :ranger:


----------



## rpkbuviki

Hi Gaurav

Can you help me with the link for my sponsorer to upload his supporting documents for my online 176 application. 

Thanks for your time.
- Rpkbuviki


----------



## Gaurav

Here is the link to attach online documents, it's the same for u as well as ur sponsor
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel


rpkbuviki said:


> Hi Gaurav
> 
> Can you help me with the link for my sponsorer to upload his supporting documents for my online 176 application.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> - Rpkbuviki


----------



## rpkbuviki

Hi mite

So does it gets attached to the same list of documents that we attach. If so what are all the docs my sponsorer needs to attach and what do they choose in the document type because I can't see any particular type that's relating to the sponsor docs.

Big Thanks mite
Rpkbuviki


----------



## rimayan

*Good News*

Hello friends, 

I have a good news to share. Currently ASPC is processing April 2008 priority 3 applications. The are processing 3-4 months backlog applications in a month. That means they will process the entire 2 years applications within 6-7 months. I have applied on Nov 2009. I may get my CO 5 months after.


----------



## Madhawa

Hi

Please tell us how did you get this information. at least put the link of this info or copy of a email,

3-4 months in one month!!!!

I too got this news from an other forum, But it is very unlikely.


They are very slow at the moment, at this speed it is highly unlikely.


----------



## Jed Meyers

rimayan said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a good news to share. Currently ASPC is processing April 2008 priority 3 applications. The are processing 3-4 months backlog applications in a month. That means they will process the entire 2 years applications within 6-7 months. I have applied on Nov 2009. I may get my CO 5 months after.


I would not go this far, because soon the SMPs will come out and Priority 3 processing will slow down because there will be Priority 2 applications..


----------



## boxerboy

rimayan said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a good news to share. Currently ASPC is processing April 2008 priority 3 applications. The are processing 3-4 months backlog applications in a month. That means they will process the entire 2 years applications within 6-7 months. I have applied on Nov 2009. I may get my CO 5 months after.


would you mind if you share us where you get this information?


----------



## Jed Meyers

boxerboy said:


> would you mind if you share us where you get this information?


For example here with the help of translate.google.com you can see that 
Suny who lodged an application on 30.04.2008 got an officer just recently 25.08.10.


----------



## rimayan

Dear Jed Meyers,

According to you Suny got officer on 25.8.10. Another applicant (March 2008 applicant) in this forum got officer on 10.8.10. That is within a span of 15 days they have processed more than a month applications ( Maybe 1.5 months to 2 months if he has applied in first week of march). This is a good sign. Hope things move fast.


----------



## aussieland

nice to know that in tme mean time they are processing Schedule 3 applicants....


----------



## boxerboy

Jed Meyers said:


> For example <removed> with the help of <removed> you can see that
> Suny who lodged an application on 30.04.2008 got an officer just recently 25.08.10.


Thanks Jed! Anywho, this is something good news for 2008 ~ 09 applicants. I'm not looking forward for my application being processed any sooner as I just lodged this month.


----------



## rimayan

*Not possible*



PankajNamdeo said:


> count me in.....
> me also waiting for SMPs so that i can get into priorty 2....


Pankaj, To get into Priority 2 you have to relodge your application by paying 2600 dollars. Now you cant convert your priority 3 175 visa application to priority 2 application.


----------



## samaraweera

*Applying for 176 ???*

I am planing to apply for 176 visa with my brothers' sponsorship. Can anyone please answer to below questions.

1). Should my sponsor hold Australian PR for 2 or more years ?
2). Is 176 visa processing period is longer than 175 ?
3). Wondering what answers should provide to below questions in 1277 form (complete by sponsor ) 

1. How many people are you sponsoring in this application? 
I am planing to add my partner as a dependent to my application. So will this be 1 or 2

30. If your relatives are approved for migration and you need to help
them with accommodation when they arrive in Australia, will they
live with you?
Should my sponsor say YES to this ? If so, will he have to provide any other documents or will DIAC ask for them in later ?


Also will DIAC ask any for financial details of my sponsor ?


----------



## Gaurav

Hi Samaraweera,
Sorry for belated response as I was busy till neck and was not online since 4 days.
The answeres to ur questions are
1). Should my sponsor hold Australian PR for 2 or more years ?
*Not necessary, the only thing DIAC wants is that ur sponsor is finincially strong to support you ur wife along with his routine expenditure. He will have to show his payslips, employer details along with property to support his claim of of being finincially sound.*

2). Is 176 visa processing period is longer than 175 ?
*176 (relative sponsored) and 175 have the same processing priorities as per now*


3). Wondering what answers should provide to below questions in 1277 form (complete by sponsor ) 
*1277 form is required to be filled by ur sponsor if u are submitting a paper based application. For online application, ur sponsor must also fill the online form/application.
I was confused regarding this initially, i had applied online but my sponsor filled 1277 scanned it and then attached it as an attachment. Later then I requested him to fill the online form also.*

1. How many people are you sponsoring in this application? 
I am planing to add my partner as a dependent to my application. So will this be 1 or 2
*It should be 2 (u n ur wife)*


30. If your relatives are approved for migration and you need to help
them with accommodation when they arrive in Australia, will they
live with you?
Should my sponsor say YES to this ? If so, will he have to provide any other documents or will DIAC ask for them in later ?
*He should have to say YES, he will have to show the dwelling place details like the no of rooms in his appartment, the rental slips, electric/mobile bills etc. along with his PR visa/passport and any other claim which shows him as a PR Australian.*

Hope I have answered all ur queries, keep posting in this thread to update ourselves.
I will complete 1 month on 10thSept since my visa application, hopefully CO gets allocated soon as SMP are still ONHOLD.:ranger:


samaraweera said:


> I am planing to apply for 176 visa with my brothers' sponsorship. Can anyone please answer to below questions.
> 
> 1). Should my sponsor hold Australian PR for 2 or more years ?
> 2). Is 176 visa processing period is longer than 175 ?
> 3). Wondering what answers should provide to below questions in 1277 form (complete by sponsor )
> 
> 1. How many people are you sponsoring in this application?
> I am planing to add my partner as a dependent to my application. So will this be 1 or 2
> 
> 30. If your relatives are approved for migration and you need to help
> them with accommodation when they arrive in Australia, will they
> live with you?
> Should my sponsor say YES to this ? If so, will he have to provide any other documents or will DIAC ask for them in later ?
> 
> 
> Also will DIAC ask any for financial details of my sponsor ?


----------



## herath

I don't see any place to submit financial or dwelling rental bills in sponsors application. Its in "Part D – Skilled – Regional Sponsored visa sponsors". Should 176 sponsors fill that as well or, DIAC request those documents later ?  Since skill migrants are applying for 176, wondering why they need financial support from anyone else





Gaurav said:


> Hi Samaraweera,
> Sorry for belated response as I was busy till neck and was not online since 4 days.
> The answeres to ur questions are
> 1). Should my sponsor hold Australian PR for 2 or more years ?
> *Not necessary, the only thing DIAC wants is that ur sponsor is finincially strong to support you ur wife along with his routine expenditure. He will have to show his payslips, employer details along with property to support his claim of of being finincially sound.*
> 
> 2). Is 176 visa processing period is longer than 175 ?
> *176 (relative sponsored) and 175 have the same processing priorities as per now*
> 
> 
> 3). Wondering what answers should provide to below questions in 1277 form (complete by sponsor )
> *1277 form is required to be filled by ur sponsor if u are submitting a paper based application. For online application, ur sponsor must also fill the online form/application.
> I was confused regarding this initially, i had applied online but my sponsor filled 1277 scanned it and then attached it as an attachment. Later then I requested him to fill the online form also.*
> 
> 1. How many people are you sponsoring in this application?
> I am planing to add my partner as a dependent to my application. So will this be 1 or 2
> *It should be 2 (u n ur wife)*
> 
> 
> 30. If your relatives are approved for migration and you need to help
> them with accommodation when they arrive in Australia, will they
> live with you?
> Should my sponsor say YES to this ? If so, will he have to provide any other documents or will DIAC ask for them in later ?
> *He should have to say YES, he will have to show the dwelling place details like the no of rooms in his appartment, the rental slips, electric/mobile bills etc. along with his PR visa/passport and any other claim which shows him as a PR Australian.*
> 
> Hope I have answered all ur queries, keep posting in this thread to update ourselves.
> I will complete 1 month on 10thSept since my visa application, hopefully CO gets allocated soon as SMP are still ONHOLD.:ranger:


----------



## herath

Also when my sponsor called to immigration, they mentioned that for 176, do not need any financial evidence from the sponsor . Did they ask for them after you submitting the application ? 

Thanks



herath said:


> I don't see any place to submit financial or dwelling rental bills in sponsors application. Its in "Part D – Skilled – Regional Sponsored visa sponsors". Should 176 sponsors fill that as well or, DIAC request those documents later ?  Since skill migrants are applying for 176, wondering why they need financial support from anyone else


----------



## Gaurav

If u check the 1277 form they are asking for these details. I haven't seen the only application form for my sponsor as it has to be completed by him.



herath said:


> Also when my sponsor called to immigration, they mentioned that for 176, do not need any financial evidence from the sponsor . Did they ask for them after you submitting the application ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## emmaox28

Hi Everyone 

Me and my partner submitted/lodged our application back in January 2010 and have not heard anything from them at all, is this normal? Is anyone else experiencing the same lack of communication??

I have been reading through a few of your postings and it sounds like you have been asked to submit various documentation but we haven't been approached at all!

I have contacted them twice asking for an update and recieved very vague responses, firstly being it could take anywhere between 2-3 years and then more recently we have been told "As your nominated occupation is on the SOL - Schedule 3 your application is included in priority group 3." but with no further indication of a timescale.

Any insight to their processes etc. would be much appreciated because as you can imagine we are desperate to hear something...anything!! 

Thanks! 

Emma


----------



## Gaurav

I have not been allocated a CO, so no question of asking 
I have proactively uploaded all the necessary and required documents, to avoid a possible future time loss when a CO is allocated 



emmaox28 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Me and my partner submitted/lodged our application back in January 2010 and have not heard anything from them at all, is this normal? Is anyone else experiencing the same lack of communication??
> 
> I have been reading through a few of your postings and it sounds like you have been asked to submit various documentation but we haven't been approached at all!
> 
> I have contacted them twice asking for an update and recieved very vague responses, firstly being it could take anywhere between 2-3 years and then more recently we have been told "As your nominated occupation is on the SOL - Schedule 3 your application is included in priority group 3." but with no further indication of a timescale.
> 
> Any insight to their processes etc. would be much appreciated because as you can imagine we are desperate to hear something...anything!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Emma


----------



## rimayan

*You are in Queue*



emmaox28 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Me and my partner submitted/lodged our application back in January 2010 and have not heard anything from them at all, is this normal? Is anyone else experiencing the same lack of communication??
> 
> I have been reading through a few of your postings and it sounds like you have been asked to submit various documentation but we haven't been approached at all!
> 
> I have contacted them twice asking for an update and recieved very vague responses, firstly being it could take anywhere between 2-3 years and then more recently we have been told "As your nominated occupation is on the SOL - Schedule 3 your application is included in priority group 3." but with no further indication of a timescale.
> 
> Any insight to their processes etc. would be much appreciated because as you can imagine we are desperate to hear something...anything!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Emma




Now probably DIAC is processing May/June 2008 Priority 3 applications. Since you are Jan 2010 applicant you have to wait a lot.


----------



## Gaurav

gUYZ,
Anybuddy got CO???????? Any update from DIAC's side??????? :juggle:

Can we expect the CO to be assigned by year-end?? 




rimayan said:


> Now probably DIAC is processing May/June 2008 Priority 3 applications. Since you are Jan 2010 applicant you have to wait a lot.


----------



## Gaurav

The waiting period is getting tiresome, and it's just the beginning 
Any update guys????????? any1 applied for 176/176??


----------



## iamsepehr

*Dear Dudes

I applied on July 2008. This Friday (24 Sep) a case officer has been assigned to my case. Don't worry, It seems the number of applications before 2010 which are placed in group 3 is not very much.

Good Luck*


----------



## Gaurav

Good luck to you.
I suppose they are categorising applications for priority groups on the basis of occupation. 
Ur occupation might be on Schedule 3 so u got a CO, else u would have falled to Priority 4 group.

Also as Priority 2 is still unoccupied , things should have moved fast for priority 3 group.


iamsepehr said:


> *Dear Dudes
> 
> I applied on July 2008. This Friday (24 Sep) a case officer has been assigned to my case. Don't worry, It seems the number of applications before 2010 which are placed in group 3 is not very much.
> 
> Good Luck*


----------



## aussieland

iamsepehr said:


> *Dear Dudes
> 
> I applied on July 2008. This Friday (24 Sep) a case officer has been assigned to my case. Don't worry, It seems the number of applications before 2010 which are placed in group 3 is not very much.
> 
> Good Luck*


nice to know...things r moving...hopefully they can finish the club 3 applicants before they come onto new club 2 applicants...as DAIC still has 2-3 months before any 176 would come to them...


----------



## epidaetia

Hopefully 

By the way, I got it confirmed from DIAC that I do fall in Priority 3 Club.
My ASCO was 2231-15 (software Designer)
I know it was supposed to map to schedule 3 codes, but still wanted a confirmation before hoping too much..

App lodged in Nov 08


----------



## Gaurav

Congrats, welcome to the lounge :welcome:


epidaetia said:


> Hopefully
> 
> By the way, I got it confirmed from DIAC that I do fall in Priority 3 Club.
> My ASCO was 2231-15 (software Designer)
> I know it was supposed to map to schedule 3 codes, but still wanted a confirmation before hoping too much..
> 
> App lodged in Nov 08


----------



## aussieland

epidaetia said:


> Hopefully
> 
> By the way, I got it confirmed from DIAC that I do fall in Priority 3 Club.
> My ASCO was 2231-15 (software Designer)
> I know it was supposed to map to schedule 3 codes, but still wanted a confirmation before hoping too much..
> 
> App lodged in Nov 08


even i want to get it confirmed....how to go about it....PLE??


----------



## epidaetia

PankajNamdeo said:


> even i want to get it confirmed....how to go about it....PLE??


Yup.. That's what I did. They did take more than a week to reply though..


----------



## aussieland

epidaetia said:


> Yup.. That's what I did. They did take more than a week to reply though..


will raise the same for me also...


----------



## Carol E

Hi all,

Is there any new news for / from anyone??????????????
:ranger:


----------



## epidaetia

DIAC has updated the schedule on weekly e-mails.
Here's the imp part for Cat 3-

"Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being considered by a case officer:

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 
VE 175 (e-lodged): 20 August 2008 
VE 175 (paper): 20 August 2008"


----------



## zeiger

Hi guys,
I guess the processing timelines for 175 is 18 months as of now. I never read 24 months anywhere! Can you give me a link to that information?


----------



## aussieland

PankajNamdeo said:


> will raise the same for me also...


I have also raised a PLE and got the confirmation from DAIC that I belong to priorty 3 category applicants


----------



## toti

epidaetia said:


> DIAC has updated the schedule on weekly e-mails.
> Here's the imp part for Cat 3-
> 
> "Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being considered by a case officer:
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 20 August 2008
> VE 175 (paper): 20 August 2008"



hi 

thanks for the information 
but do you have the link of this sources ?


----------



## epidaetia

toti said:


> hi
> 
> thanks for the information
> but do you have the link of this sources ?


Just drop a blank mail to DIAC at [email protected] and you'll get the mail with dates


----------



## aussieland

atleast they r looking into the old application now...as it was thought that they have forgotten them...
hope that they reach the recent club 3 applicants(2010)...as they have still 2-3 months before any 176 applicants reach DAIC...


----------



## Gaurav

Hi Pankaj,
M in a sumilar situation, all docs uploaded....... waiting.
It's nice to be optimistic, but do u really feel CO will be allocated to 2010 Priority 3 applicants within these 3-4 months???? 
Let's hope for best. :focus:


PankajNamdeo said:


> atleast they r looking into the old application now...as it was thought that they have forgotten them...
> hope that they reach the recent club 3 applicants(2010)...as they have still 2-3 months before any 176 applicants reach DAIC...


----------



## Gaurav

08-08-2009:IELTS Band 7 [S-7.5,L-7,W-7,R-6.5]
19-03-2010:Applied for ACS 
ASCO: 2231-79(Oracle Specialist)
17-06-2010:Received +ve assessment.
(But no use as ANZSCO was introduced)
07-07-2010:Applied to ACS for review
(Requested for ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Programmer)
09-08-2010: Received +ve Assessment
10-08-2010: Applied for GSM 176
(Relative sponsored)
Waiting time commenced......


----------



## aussieland

Gaurav said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> M in a sumilar situation, all docs uploaded....... waiting.
> It's nice to be optimistic, but do u really feel CO will be allocated to 2010 Priority 3 applicants within these 3-4 months????
> Let's hope for best. :focus:



hmm.....doesnt look too bright in that sense..but atleast they wll clear most of club 3 applicants...n ones they wll finish club 2 applicant...our nos wll come soon thereafter...


----------



## Gaurav

I am thinking similarly, but i do not understand 'How they will wipe out all priority 2 applicants?' as they have said that they will proceed to priority 3 only after priority 2 club is finished.
and priority 2 application will be continuing o come every month for the complete year 


PankajNamdeo said:


> hmm.....doesnt look too bright in that sense..but atleast they wll clear most of club 3 applicants...n ones they wll finish club 2 applicant...our nos wll come soon thereafter...


----------



## anshugakkhar

*Correction !!!*



Gaurav said:


> I am thinking similarly, but i do not understand 'How they will wipe out all priority 2 applicants?' as they have said that they will proceed to priority 3 only after priority 2 club is finished.
> and priority 2 application will be continuing o come every month for the complete year


DIAC never mentioned they will only look for priority 3 when priority 2 is finished. It was priority 4 which would be dealt with when all applications of 1 2 and 3 priority finish. 


As SMP come to picture priority 3 would become slower it seems but definitely not come to a halt !!!


----------



## Gaurav

Heartly thanks for that comment 
hope we are picked up in the cart soon 


anshugakkhar said:


> DIAC never mentioned they will only look for priority 3 when priority 2 is finished. It was priority 4 which would be dealt with when all applications of 1 2 and 3 priority finish.
> 
> 
> As SMP come to picture priority 3 would become slower it seems but definitely not come to a halt !!!


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
Any updates regarding the priority 3 applications????? 
Any guesses when CO would be allocated to us? :juggle:

We still have at least 2 to 3 months before SMP applications are knocked on DIAC's door, any hopes of CO allocation till then?????


----------



## agnex99

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Any updates regarding the priority 3 applications?????
> Any guesses when CO would be allocated to us? :juggle:
> 
> We still have at least 2 to 3 months before SMP applications are knocked on DIAC's door, any hopes of CO allocation till then?????


If u say that 2 to 3 mths, it means /sMp will only be implemented only next year?


----------



## Gaurav

SMP's will be implemented by this year only, I mean to say is that once SMP is released then applications will go through ACS, States and reach DIAC. This will definitely take much more time ( at least 2 months for ACS + 1 month from State) 


agnex99 said:


> If u say that 2 to 3 mths, it means /sMp will only be implemented only next year?


----------



## aussieland

anshugakkhar said:


> DIAC never mentioned they will only look for priority 3 when priority 2 is finished. It was priority 4 which would be dealt with when all applications of 1 2 and 3 priority finish.
> 
> 
> As SMP come to picture priority 3 would become slower it seems but definitely not come to a halt !!!


thanks for the comments...eve i thought that DAIC wll look into the club 3applicants when club 2 is over....but its really nice to know...


----------



## toti

*waiting*



Gaurav said:


> SMP's will be implemented by this year only, I mean to say is that once SMP is released then applications will go through ACS, States and reach DIAC. This will definitely take much more time ( at least 2 months for ACS + 1 month from State)


hi gurav

we are in the same boat, im also "Priority 3 Applicants Club" and still waiting ..
i have uploaded all documents on aug 2010 ( 176 relative sponsorship) and all still showing required ?!!

any way regarding the SMP , i think it really will take 2 to 3 month to reach diac ( may be more for some states ) as you know they have to send state sponsorship form first then waiting for approval then to send again to DIAC

any way good luck for all applicants , GOD do the best for all


----------



## aussieland

Gaurav said:


> SMP's will be implemented by this year only, I mean to say is that once SMP is released then applications will go through ACS, States and reach DIAC. This will definitely take much more time ( at least 2 months for ACS + 1 month from State)


yes we have around 2-3 months more in hand...


----------



## Gaurav

hI tOTI,
I have also applied for 176 (Relaive sponsored) and applied on 10th Aug. 
Hope something good happens to all of us. 

Are ppl getting CO's ????? he coming X'mas will slow down hings further 


toti said:


> hi gurav
> 
> we are in the same boat, im also "Priority 3 Applicants Club" and still waiting ..
> i have uploaded all documents on aug 2010 ( 176 relative sponsorship) and all still showing required ?!!
> 
> any way regarding the SMP , i think it really will take 2 to 3 month to reach diac ( may be more for some states ) as you know they have to send state sponsorship form first then waiting for approval then to send again to DIAC
> 
> any way good luck for all applicants , GOD do the best for all


----------



## Rub

Hi Guys,

Been a long time since I last came here, been busy settling down in Melbourne and starting new work.

So, how are things going on with your PR application Gaurav? Still waiting for CO?

As for me, I had a discussion with HR in the company I work for, they are willing to sponsor me for ENS visa after my probation period. So, I'll be going for that in march 2011 probably, my ACS skills assessment will still be valid (it expires in may 2011). So, hopefully by end of 2011, I should be getting that PR.




Gaurav said:


> hI tOTI,
> I have also applied for 176 (Relaive sponsored) and applied on 10th Aug.
> Hope something good happens to all of us.
> 
> Are ppl getting CO's ????? he coming X'mas will slow down hings further


----------



## Gaurav

wELCOME BACK rub,
Nice to see you here again, How is life there? What are the chances of getting the job there (once PR is in Hand). 

As for me, I have applied on 10th August, seems like a long wait. As per DIAC it will take 18 to 24 months.
I saw many openings for ITIL professionals on Seek.co.au, so decided to get the certification done.
I have recently completed ITIL v3 Foundation Certification, are ITIL professionals in demand there????? :juggle:

Again Congratulations for the splendid job offer :clap2:


Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been a long time since I last came here, been busy settling down in Melbourne and starting new work.
> 
> So, how are things going on with your PR application Gaurav? Still waiting for CO?
> 
> As for me, I had a discussion with HR in the company I work for, they are willing to sponsor me for ENS visa after my probation period. So, I'll be going for that in march 2011 probably, my ACS skills assessment will still be valid (it expires in may 2011). So, hopefully by end of 2011, I should be getting that PR.


----------



## jay2xra

Gaurav said:


> wELCOME BACK rub,
> Nice to see you here again, How is life there? What are the chances of getting the job there (once PR is in Hand).
> 
> As for me, I have applied on 10th August, seems like a long wait. As per DIAC it will take 18 to 24 months.
> I saw many openings for ITIL professionals on Seek.co.au, so decided to get the certification done.
> I have recently completed ITIL v3 Foundation Certification, are ITIL professionals in demand there????? :juggle:
> 
> Again Congratulations for the splendid job offer :clap2:



I don't think you'll be that much in demand if you only have a foundation certificate. I took the same a few months ago and now planning to take on a higher level ITILv3 certification before I lodge my ACS application. I'd suggest you do the same if you still have time and (plenty of money of course) for the trainings.


----------



## Gaurav

Hi,
Which skill u are applying to?
As ITIL is related to IT service management, I don't think it would be much help to you, if you are considering it solely for ACS assessment. ACS asks for Technology specialisation unless u apply for ICT Business Analyst or Project Manager. ITIL is good as a ADD ON for the assessment.

I do not have plenty of time as well as money. I will be completing my MBA soon and have ITIL Foundation so thinking of entering into Management. I do have intrest in conmpleting the 2 nd level of ITIL certification, so wanted to know the job market scenerio. 



jay2xra said:


> I don't think you'll be that much in demand if you only have a foundation certificate. I took the same a few months ago and now planning to take on a higher level ITILv3 certification before I lodge my ACS application. I'd suggest you do the same if you still have time and (plenty of money of course) for the trainings.


----------



## jay2xra

Gaurav said:


> Hi,
> Which skill u are applying to?
> As ITIL is related to IT service management, I don't think it would be much help to you, if you are considering it solely for ACS assessment. ACS asks for Technology specialisation unless u apply for ICT Business Analyst or Project Manager. ITIL is good as a ADD ON for the assessment.
> 
> I do not have plenty of time as well as money. I will be completing my MBA soon and have ITIL Foundation so thinking of entering into Management. I do have intrest in conmpleting the 2 nd level of ITIL certification, so wanted to know the job market scenerio.



I'm actually planning to get a positive assessment for an ICT Security Specialist, having a bunch of IT security certifications already. But so far my only hope is to get a state sponsorship. And if I don't, the only option I have left is to apply as an ICT Business Analyst, and having an ITIL and a few technology specific certifications might help me during the assessment.


----------



## Rub

Hi,

Sorry for late reply, been very busy with work lately. I hope that you get a CO soon, all the best with your application.

Concerning your ITIL question, I really don't know, you should try to apply for some advertised positions and see if anything comes up.

I know that in my field (Data Warehousing), there is a big demand but not much about other IT domains.

Cheers,
Rub



Gaurav said:


> wELCOME BACK rub,
> Nice to see you here again, How is life there? What are the chances of getting the job there (once PR is in Hand).
> 
> As for me, I have applied on 10th August, seems like a long wait. As per DIAC it will take 18 to 24 months.
> I saw many openings for ITIL professionals on Seek.co.au, so decided to get the certification done.
> I have recently completed ITIL v3 Foundation Certification, are ITIL professionals in demand there????? :juggle:
> 
> Again Congratulations for the splendid job offer :clap2:


----------



## Carol E

Hi All , any updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi All , any updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nothing yet ,,, Just waiting and Praying to The LORD


----------



## Carol E

Current Processing Dates:
Last updated 2 November 2010.

Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being
considered by a case officer:

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 24 December 2008
VE 175 (paper): 24 December 2008

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 24 December 2008
VE 176 (paper): 24 December 2008

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 24 December 2008
VF 475 (paper): 24 December 2008

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an
occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been
allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB (paper): 20 April 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886
VB 886 (paper): 20 April 2009

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (paper): 20 April 2009


----------



## shafaqat309

thanx for this.


----------



## Alex Barton

toti said:


> Nothing yet ,,, Just waiting and Praying to The LORD


That's one way to do it!


----------



## Carol E

*No Comment*

Last updated 3 November 2010.:frusty:

Priority Processed Applications
Under the priority processing direction we are currently processing
applications with a nominated occupation that appears in an active State
Migration Plan - Priority Group 2.

Assessment of cases which fall into Priority Group 3 will re-commence once
all cases in Priority Group 2 are finalised. :Cry: Priority group 4 cases will
be allocated once all Priority Group 3 are allocated.
To determine which priority group your application falls under please read
the information on the department’s website at:
General Skilled Migration


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
Any update? other than ABPF (Application being processed further)
Does it mean we will get CO within 6 months?????


----------



## aussieland

Carol E said:


> Last updated 3 November 2010.:frusty:
> 
> Priority Processed Applications
> Under the priority processing direction we are currently processing
> applications with a nominated occupation that appears in an active State
> Migration Plan - Priority Group 2.
> 
> Assessment of cases which fall into Priority Group 3 will re-commence once
> all cases in Priority Group 2 are finalised. :Cry: Priority group 4 cases will
> be allocated once all Priority Group 3 are allocated.
> To determine which priority group your application falls under please read
> the information on the department’s website at:
> General Skilled Migration


I thought that club 2 will take priority in comparison to club 2....but it seems they have stopped club 3 applications...


----------



## Carol E

HI, Gaurav
When did you have your app. ( ABPF)? We had it after 2 days from lodging our app.


----------



## Gaurav

Hi Carol,
I got ABPF on 21st Oct10. Ihad lodged my application on 10th Aug10.
Any update????



Carol E said:


> HI, Gaurav
> When did you have your app. ( ABPF)? We had it after 2 days from lodging our app.


----------



## harry23

hi guys.. an update from me.. 

application lodged : Dec,2008 (175 online)
case officer allocated : 10 Nov 2010

The case officer asked me to fill the character clearance form 80. i am already on 457 visa in australia.
anyone has any idea as how long it takes for visa grant after CO allocation??


----------



## rackspace

harry23 said:


> hi guys.. an update from me..
> 
> application lodged : Dec,2008 (175 online)
> case officer allocated : 10 Nov 2010
> 
> The case officer asked me to fill the character clearance form 80. i am already on 457 visa in australia.
> anyone has any idea as how long it takes for visa grant after CO allocation??


should be 6 months at max


----------



## aussieland

harry23 said:


> hi guys.. an update from me..
> 
> application lodged : Dec,2008 (175 online)
> case officer allocated : 10 Nov 2010
> 
> The case officer asked me to fill the character clearance form 80. i am already on 457 visa in australia.
> anyone has any idea as how long it takes for visa grant after CO allocation??


Hi harry,

i didnt knew that you can file 2 visa at the same time...as in ur case...u filed 175 two years back...and then u also filed 457..??


----------



## 10mct

Gaurav said:


> Hi Carol,
> I got ABPF on 21st Oct10. Ihad lodged my application on 10th Aug10.
> Any update????


whats ABPF? What is mentioned in the 'status update' when the ABPF is done?


----------



## Gaurav

APPLICATION BEING PROCESSED FURTHER == ABPF :tongue1:

It's just an indication that somebody had touched your application. 
It is not an indication that you will be allocated CO. 

Guys, keep posting in this thread as it will be helpful; for all of us. :clap2:


10mct said:


> whats ABPF? What is mentioned in the 'status update' when the ABPF is done?


----------



## shafaqat309

Gaurav said:


> APPLICATION BEING PROCESSED FURTHER == ABPF :tongue1:
> 
> It's just an indication that somebody had touched your application.
> It is not an indication that you will be allocated CO.
> 
> Guys, keep posting in this thread as it will be helpful; for all of us. :clap2:


In some cases status remain to ABPF event after case officer allocation, you would get emails from case officer and that is a sign of case officer allocation.


----------



## 10mct

Gaurav said:


> APPLICATION BEING PROCESSED FURTHER == ABPF :tongue1:
> 
> It's just an indication that somebody had touched your application.
> It is not an indication that you will be allocated CO.
> 
> Guys, keep posting in this thread as it will be helpful; for all of us. :clap2:



Thanks gaurav and shafqat .


----------



## aussieland

Gaurav said:


> APPLICATION BEING PROCESSED FURTHER == ABPF :tongue1:
> 
> It's just an indication that somebody had touched your application.
> It is not an indication that you will be allocated CO.
> 
> Guys, keep posting in this thread as it will be helpful; for all of us. :clap2:


I have applied in May2010...but since then its showing the status as 'Processing commenced' ...i know these status doesnt mean too much..but..still its not ABPF still


----------



## aussieland

PankajNamdeo said:


> I have applied in May2010...but since then its showing the status as 'Processing commenced' ...i know these status doesnt mean too much..but..still its not ABPF still


any ideas??...and now the club 2 wll start in some time..so was not feeling good...hopefully we can get it max by next year end...


----------



## Carol E

Gaurav said:


> Hi Carol,
> I got ABPF on 21st Oct10. Ihad lodged my application on 10th Aug10.
> Any update????


Hi Gaurav, 

What is your status now?? have you heared anything from Co.
As for me, nothing till this moment :decision:


----------



## Gaurav

No update dear, it's all the same ABPF 


Carol E said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> What is your status now?? have you heared anything from Co.
> As for me, nothing till this moment :decision:


----------



## KALSUN

Gaurav said:


> No update dear, it's all the same ABPF


Hi Gaurav,

Could you please help me what are the documents needs to be submitted for getting +ve ACS letter. I have 6 years of software testing experience and 3 years bachelor degree in computer science.

Thanks


----------



## Gaurav

U will require,
1) CV
2) Passport copy
3) Qualification Documents (ur transcripts, passing certificates, syllabus, etc)
4) Work Experience documents (Detailed Employer reference letters, Appraisal letters, Confirmation Letters, payslips, etc as much as u can arrange to prove ur employment)

As u have an Associate degree (3 year graduation course) u may be required to write a detailed project/work experience report.u need to check out ACS site as for the documents required other than mentioned above (As I had Bachelor's degree course of 4 years and so didn't followed this path)


KALSUN said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Could you please help me what are the documents needs to be submitted for getting +ve ACS letter. I have 6 years of software testing experience and 3 years bachelor degree in computer science.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KALSUN

Gaurav said:


> U will require,
> 1) CV
> 2) Passport copy
> 3) Qualification Documents (ur transcripts, passing certificates, syllabus, etc)
> 4) Work Experience documents (Detailed Employer reference letters, Appraisal letters, Confirmation Letters, payslips, etc as much as u can arrange to prove ur employment)
> 
> As u have an Associate degree (3 year graduation course) u may be required to write a detailed project/work experience report.u need to check out ACS site as for the documents required other than mentioned above (As I had Bachelor's degree course of 4 years and so didn't followed this path)


Thanks a lot for sharing the details.

Thanks,
KAL


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
Any update?????


----------



## drag288

I Applied on 3rd of Aug 2010...still no response :-(
Not sure how long will it take to get a CO


----------



## Gaurav

Hope we get our grant by X'mas next year in 2011. 



drag288 said:


> I Applied on 3rd of Aug 2010...still no response :-(
> Not sure how long will it take to get a CO


----------



## munna82

is there a website where the processing dates are updated?



Carol E said:


> Current Processing Dates:
> Last updated 2 November 2010.
> 
> Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being
> considered by a case officer:
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 24 December 2008
> VE 175 (paper): 24 December 2008
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 24 December 2008
> VE 176 (paper): 24 December 2008
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 24 December 2008
> VF 475 (paper): 24 December 2008
> 
> Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
> Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
> UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an
> occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been
> allocated.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
> VB (paper): 20 April 2009
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886
> VB 886 (paper): 20 April 2009
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (paper): 20 April 2009


----------



## Artemisa

munna82 said:


> is there a website where the processing dates are updated?


Actually, it's an automatic e-mail response. Send a blank e-mail to [email protected] will send some sort of information. 

Priority 3 club? Here I am :boxing::ranger:


----------



## munna82

thanks Artemisa. Yeah I'm priority 3 too. Applied on 19th Oct 2010.
Waiting for CO





Artemisa said:


> Actually, it's an automatic e-mail response. Send a blank e-mail to [email protected] will send some sort of information.
> 
> Priority 3 club? Here I am :boxing::ranger:


----------



## rackspace

Artemisa said:


> Actually, it's an automatic e-mail response. Send a blank e-mail to [email protected] will send some sort of information.
> 
> Priority 3 club? Here I am :boxing::ranger:


response is same for last many weeks ...


----------



## statue

Hi All,

Me too joining the club 

Just applied for 175 (261313)


----------



## rackspace

statue said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me too joining the club
> 
> Just applied for 175 (261313)


welcome! whts ur profession?


----------



## statue

rackspace said:


> welcome! whts ur profession?


261313 - Software Engineer

I know it is a long time to go. Any idea how much have to wait?


----------



## Gaurav

Welcome aboard, 
They say 18 to 24 months, but m not sure now these are max 24 months after CO allocation or inclusive of all. 


statue said:


> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> I know it is a long time to go. Any idea how much have to wait?


----------



## statue

Gaurav said:


> Welcome aboard,
> They say 18 to 24 months, but m not sure now these are max 24 months after CO allocation or inclusive of all.


I think (and hope) it is total time.


----------



## aussieland

it is total time from DAIC application date..??
and wat abt the rules applied from next june-july?


----------



## statue

PankajNamdeo said:


> it is total time from DAIC application date..??
> and wat abt the rules applied from next june-july?


Yeah, it is mentioned:

*"Applications lodged on or after 1 July 2010: finalised 18 to 24 months from date of lodgement."*

Client Service Charter


Don't know what would happen after new points test :confused2:


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
Details about my visa application.Gave my Ielts on 23rd Jan 2010. Scored 7 in each section.Had reapplied(2nd time) for ACS evaluation on 19th Aug 2010 for the new ANZSCO code. Received the ACS assessment letter with ANZSCO code 261313(Software Engineer) by Oct 15th 2010.
Finally my visa application for visa type 175 was lodged on 22nd November 2010. Received the application receipt and case file number on 24th Nov 2010.
Still have to be assigned a Case Officer and get my police check and medicals done.
I would like to know from people who have recieved their visa grant letter and from the members of the forum as to how much time shud i anticipate to get the visa grant letter and the stamping done. Also can people share their expriences as to when did they apply for the visa this year(2010) and timeframe in which they got the visa?


----------



## Gaurav

statue said:


> Yeah, it is mentioned:
> 
> *"Applications lodged on or after 1 July 2010: finalised 18 to 24 months from date of lodgement."*
> 
> Client Service Charter
> 
> 
> Don't know what would happen after new points test :confused2:


New point test is for ensuring that most eligible candidates only apply for PR. 
Priority as well as Timelines are expected to remain same even after July2011 as these things are not related.
Only if DIAC introduces some another weird priority processing the situation will change for us.


----------



## Gaurav

Hi Dhawal,
In this thread nobody has got visa yet; all have applied for 175/176 for priority 3 around the month of July 2010.
I have applied for 176(relative sponsored) on 9thAug2010.


Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Details about my visa application.Gave my Ielts on 23rd Jan 2010. Scored 7 in each section.Had reapplied(2nd time) for ACS evaluation on 19th Aug 2010 for the new ANZSCO code. Received the ACS assessment letter with ANZSCO code 261313(Software Engineer) by Oct 15th 2010.
> Finally my visa application for visa type 175 was lodged on 22nd November 2010. Received the application receipt and case file number on 24th Nov 2010.
> Still have to be assigned a Case Officer and get my police check and medicals done.
> I would like to know from people who have recieved their visa grant letter and from the members of the forum as to how much time shud i anticipate to get the visa grant letter and the stamping done. Also can people share their expriences as to when did they apply for the visa this year(2010) and timeframe in which they got the visa?


----------



## aussieland

Gaurav said:


> New point test is for ensuring that most eligible candidates only apply for PR.
> Priority as well as Timelines are expected to remain same even after July2011 as these things are not related.
> Only if DIAC introduces some another weird priority processing the situation will change for us.


hopefully they don't introduce the some new n wierd timelines...
one more thing ...my application date is for may 2010..so wll i be considered on for 18 to 24 month timelines..?


----------



## statue

PankajNamdeo said:


> hopefully they don't introduce the some new n wierd timelines...
> one more thing ...my application date is for may 2010..so wll i be considered on for 18 to 24 month timelines..?


They have to finalize your application before 31 dec 2011.

"*Applications lodged prior to 1 July 2010: finalised by 31 December 2011*."


----------



## statue

What is VE, VB, etc. I have seen VE 175, VB 176 things, but don't know what they mean.


----------



## aussieland

statue said:


> They have to finalize your application before 31 dec 2011.
> 
> "*Applications lodged prior to 1 July 2010: finalised by 31 December 2011*."


i m hopin'g for the same....fingers crossed...


----------



## Carol E

any news???????


----------



## Gaurav

No updates foe me yet 
hope they start priority3 applications soon, we have a long way to go still 


Carol E said:


> any news???????


----------



## aarkay

Is passport copy required?



Gaurav said:


> U will require,
> 1) CV
> 2) Passport copy
> 3) Qualification Documents (ur transcripts, passing certificates, syllabus, etc)
> 4) Work Experience documents (Detailed Employer reference letters, Appraisal letters, Confirmation Letters, payslips, etc as much as u can arrange to prove ur employment)
> 
> As u have an Associate degree (3 year graduation course) u may be required to write a detailed project/work experience report.u need to check out ACS site as for the documents required other than mentioned above (As I had Bachelor's degree course of 4 years and so didn't followed this path)


----------



## Gaurav

STRONGLY yes


aarkay said:


> Is passport copy required?


----------



## aarkay

its written on ACS site - "A certified copy of a birth certificate or relevant passport pages" is needed .... is passport really needed.....and if so ....should I scan and send the complete passport or only the front and back pages?

Thanks



Gaurav said:


> STRONGLY yes


----------



## astudent

> its written on ACS site - "A certified copy of a birth certificate or relevant passport pages" is needed .... is passport really needed.....and if so ....should I scan and send the complete passport or only the front and back pages?
> 
> Thanks


I applied for skill assessment on ACS only with the front page of the passport, without my birth certificate.


----------



## aarkay

astudent, 

have you received your ACS approval?




astudent said:


> I applied for skill assessment on ACS only with the front page of the passport, without my birth certificate.


----------



## astudent

> astudent,
> 
> have you received your ACS approval?


Yes.


----------



## Gaurav

Send both sides. It will also project ur address ... no harm in it.


aarkay said:


> its written on ACS site - "A certified copy of a birth certificate or relevant passport pages" is needed .... is passport really needed.....and if so ....should I scan and send the complete passport or only the front and back pages?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Guest

Hello Mates,

I have submitted my GSM 175 application for Analyst Programmer on Jan 14 2011. So I am now officially a member of this club!!!! Am going through the process of uploading docs. I am confused by the age old question of specific vs recent experience. What to use as evidence in each case??

Also, the automated email query service says this:

If your application date has recently come into our current processing
date range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for
an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period.

So can I expect a case officer to be allocated within 6 weeks??? I am hoping both my questions will be answered by people whose 175 applications have advanced further, i.e., allocated a case officer, asked for documents, maybe even penal clearance???? Are there any such people??

Am looking forward to getting to know you all in this journey. Wishing everyone the best of luck!!!!


----------



## munna82

Latest processing times from email

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009
VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009


----------



## Guest

Well, the mood sure doesn't look very upbeat around here...


----------



## Guest

By the way, let me get this straight. NO ONE who has lodged a 175 application after 14 January 2009 has even been allocated a case officer. Is this correct????



munna82 said:


> Latest processing times from email
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009


----------



## Gaurav

Welcome to this club officially as well as unofficially 

I guess that a person will scrutinize ur application and check whether u have submitted all the required docs in order to tag ur application as COMPLETE.
He is not a CO, don't worry u have a lot of company here in the waiting lobby to get CO 



ausimmi said:


> By the way, let me get this straight. NO ONE who has lodged a 175 application after 14 January 2009 has even been allocated a case officer. Is this correct????


----------



## munna82

ausimmi said:


> By the way, let me get this straight. NO ONE who has lodged a 175 application after 14 January 2009 has even been allocated a case officer. Is this correct????


Yes, i think that is what it means


----------



## dewdroper

*Acs assessment--certified copy from india--plz help*

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME BY WHOM CAN I GET MY DOCUMENTS CERTIFIED IN INDIA FOR ACS ASSESSMENT

THANX
PRABA


----------



## Gaurav

Notary will attest it for you, they chage Rs10 per sign.


praba1979 said:


> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME BY WHOM CAN I GET MY DOCUMENTS CERTIFIED IN INDIA FOR ACS ASSESSMENT
> 
> THANX
> PRABA


----------



## aussieland

Gaurav said:


> Notary will attest it for you, they chage Rs10 per sign.


try to bargain...u might get them to certify it for less...around Rs5/page...


----------



## Guest

Hi People,

I got the answer to my question. It is WRONG to say NO ONE after 14 Jan 2009 has been allotted a case officer. Look at this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xperience-successful-ve-175-visa-process.html Hey there is hope still. I hope this uplifts the mood a bit!!!


----------



## nookie

*Restrictions on 176 Visa*

Hi everyone,
After knowing that the processing for the 175 Visa could take up to 24 months, I was thinking to apply for state sponsorship and apply for the 176 Visa, and I found I could have it in Victoria.
I want to know if this is a good step or not, I mean what is the difference between the 176 and the 175 on the long run, lets say 5 years from now.
And if I apply for state sponsorship (176 Visa) would I fall under priority 2 (6-12 months) Processing times or not?
Regards,
Amr Marghany


----------



## Artemisa

Ausimmi, 

It's not true to say that ' NO ONE who has lodged a 175 application after 14 January 2009 has even been allocated a case officer'. The truth is everybody who applied a 175 visa before 14/01/09 has already a case officer. Nothing more than that. 

Furthermore, looks like this new priority scheme had been applied since 08/2010 or kind of this. So, it's expected now that we are all in the same queue, ordered by application date (but there are rumors that some AZNSCO codes receive more priority). The priority queue isn't explained in details, so the only thing we can to is wait. Anyway, it's reasonable to expect long months before we have a CO. 

There's a lot of site with timelines, you can check these:
aussietimeline.com | Australian Visa Application Timeline Tracker
BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


----------



## Artemisa

Nookie, 

If you already lodged your 175 visa (after july/10), you can't move to 176. You will need to lodge (and pay) it again. 

If you get an sponsorship, you will be in priority 2. The sponsorship process takes about 12 weeks. On the long run, there's no difference between 175 and 176, but a 176 applicant must spend his/her first 2 years on the sponsor state.


----------



## nookie

Artemisa said:


> Nookie,
> 
> With you already logded your 175 visa (after july/10), you can't move to 176. You will need to lodge (and pay) it again.
> 
> If you get an sponsorship, you will be in priority 2. The sponsorship process takes about 12 weeks. On the long run, there's no difference between 175 and 176, but a 176 applicant must spend his/her first 2 years on the sponsor state.


Thank you Artemisa,
I didn't apply for 175 yet. If this is the only restriction, I can't see Victoria state as so bad for two years.
Another question I have which just popped in my head and killing me now, is that I don't want to fall under the new points test that will be introduced in July 2011, If I did apply in April and it took 12 weeks for sponsorship to be granted, I would then have to be treated under the new points test?
If so the only option I have is to lodge a 175 Online Visa at April, Max May.
Please advise.
Amr


----------



## Artemisa

Nookie, 

You must have the sponsorship BEFORE applying in DIAC. And I think you need skills assessment before sponsorship (maybe it depends on each state, I don't know). So, you need skills assement done, then sponsorship approved and finally DIAC application. 

And remember that Victoria not approve all sponsorships, I've reading a lot of people who didn't receive it.


----------



## nookie

Artemisa said:


> Nookie,
> 
> You must have the sponsorship BEFORE applying in DIAC. And I think you need skills assessment before sponsorship (maybe it depends on each state, I don't know). So, you need skills assement done, then sponsorship approved and finally DIAC application.
> 
> And remember that Victoria not approve all sponsorships, I've reading a lot of people who didn't receive it.


If I did the Assessment, I would do it again after the new points test?


----------



## Artemisa

As far as I know, no. Only if they change the rules, or something like that.


----------



## boxerboy

Do we have any updates on the progress of priority 3 processing? Were they able to process 3~4 mos of backlog in a single month like the previous post we got here?


----------



## Dhawal

boxerboy said:


> Do we have any updates on the progress of priority 3 processing? Were they able to process 3~4 mos of backlog in a single month like the previous post we got here?



Hi,
Do we have any updates on priority 3 processing from Priority 3 club?Its two months since i lodged my application............and no sign of CO being assigned.........and the wait is giving me some anxious moments............


----------



## aussieland

not till now....hoping to happen it soon..


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi Guys,
ACS on 1st Feb 2010 for ACS code of “Java expert” . 
+ve out put on April 19th 2010
Applied for VIC state sponsorship (my aim was to get in to fast processing list Critical shortage list + Vic SS)
July Law change implemented and ACS code was no longer processed. 
Applied for review of ACS code and mapped to new ACS code Software engineer. – Aug 2010
Loaded 175 application on 20 October 2010
Sad after realising the time period it will take to finalise. 

This is my case...

Regards
Jay


----------



## SlimNeo

Let me know the understanding is correct or not ?
From Jan 2010 to July 2010 DIAC was not taking any application. They started taking application after July. But they have not processed any application after that. it was expected to start the processing from NOV 2010, it didn’t happen. Soon it will start and in matter of time all the application which was pending will get processed.. 
Regards,
Neo


----------



## Guest

Hey SlimNeo,

Never fear!!!! It seems like no one who as applied for GSM 175 since July 2010 has been allocated a case officer. According to information given by DIAC, they are aiming to allocate case officers to pre-July 2010 applicants before Dec 31 2011. So all of us know we MAY have to slog it out for the rest of the year!!! You have got lots of company. Keep your spirits high and in the mean time keep your skills sharp by reviewing old things and learning new things and acquiring certifications. Keep a pulse of the Australian job market and make sure when you finally get the visa you would be highly needed. Best of luck!!!!

Oh, and on the positive side, it seems that IF DIAC can process the backlog of SA and WA sponsored applicants by March 2011 - a BIG IF by the way - it would mean that no many new priority 2 applications would have been launched and we can expect progress of GSM 175 applications. And if it makes you feel any better, I applied in January, 2011. Imagine how much longer I would have to wait!!!!


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Hey SlimNeo,
> 
> Never fear!!!! It seems like no one who as applied for GSM 175 since July 2010 has been allocated a case officer. According to information given by DIAC, they are aiming to allocate case officers to pre-July 2010 applicants before Dec 31 2011. So all of us know we MAY have to slog it out for the rest of the year!!! You have got lots of company. Keep your spirits high and in the mean time keep your skills sharp by reviewing old things and learning new things and acquiring certifications. Keep a pulse of the Australian job market and make sure when you finally get the visa you would be highly needed. Best of luck!!!!
> 
> Oh, and on the positive side, it seems that IF DIAC can process the backlog of SA and WA sponsored applicants by March 2011 - a BIG IF by the way - it would mean that no many new priority 2 applications would have been launched and we can expect progress of GSM 175 applications. And if it makes you feel any better, I applied in January, 2011. Imagine how much longer I would have to wait!!!!


Hi People,
The times period that you are giving for 175 processing is definitely on the higher side............I guess we should get the visas in a year from the day of application.......Dont have any statistics to support though..........In any case i guess we should enjoy our life wherever we are right now till we get visas and not get tensed thinking much about it...........

BR/Dhawal.


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Hey SlimNeo,
> 
> Never fear!!!! It seems like no one who as applied for GSM 175 since July 2010 has been allocated a case officer. According to information given by DIAC, they are aiming to allocate case officers to pre-July 2010 applicants before Dec 31 2011. So all of us know we MAY have to slog it out for the rest of the year!!! You have got lots of company. Keep your spirits high and in the mean time keep your skills sharp by reviewing old things and learning new things and acquiring certifications. Keep a pulse of the Australian job market and make sure when you finally get the visa you would be highly needed. Best of luck!!!!
> 
> Oh, and on the positive side, it seems that IF DIAC can process the backlog of SA and WA sponsored applicants by March 2011 - a BIG IF by the way - it would mean that no many new priority 2 applications would have been launched and we can expect progress of GSM 175 applications. And if it makes you feel any better, I applied in January, 2011. Imagine how much longer I would have to wait!!!!


Hi ausimmi,
I am not satisfied with this clarification. 
my friend had loaded 175 GSM on Dec 2009 and got CO allocated in 2 months and got his vissa in july 2010. So how this can happen ?

Regards,
Neo



My close friend


----------



## Gaurav

It Looks like you are new Aussie aspirant. 

We have been following up and gathering immigration information through this forum and another sites since 2009.
Allocation of CO all depends upon the DIAC's priority processing.

Just to give u a recap.....
In the year 2009, DIAC had initially lodged MODL and then CSL .... so all those who were on CSL mostly applied in Nov 2009 and Dec 2009 and 90% of the applicants got their visas by April/May 2010. :ranger: I would say he got the visa late (ppl used to get within 5 to 6 months max)

No need to get emotionally depressed, u have a better opportunity to get an overview of Aussie job market. Get the certifications which are most sought in OZ and you will get good ROI :focus:
It's no big deal if ur friend had got visa in july 2010


SlimNeo said:


> Hi ausimmi,
> I am not satisfied with this clarification.
> my friend had loaded 175 GSM on Dec 2009 and got CO allocated in 2 months and got his vissa in july 2010. So how this can happen ?
> 
> Regards,
> Neo
> 
> 
> 
> My close friend


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
Any news about the category 3 processing ? It seems they have decided to process the category 3 applications ... any conformation on it..?

Regards,	
Neo


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> Any news about the category 3 processing ? It seems they have decided to process the category 3 applications ... any conformation on it..?
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


Hi Neo,
As per the news coming in that people have started getting visas. I guess 2 people were granted 175 visas yesterday but both of them were applicants who had applied before start of 2010. If what you say is true then all of us should get CO allocated soon.

Dhawal.


----------



## aussieland

Dhawal said:


> Hi Neo,
> As per the news coming in that people have started getting visas. I guess 2 people were granted 175 visas yesterday but both of them were applicants who had applied before start of 2010. If what you say is true then all of us should get CO allocated soon.
> 
> Dhawal.


lets hope so...


----------



## Guest

By the way, how many people around here have had their status changed to 'Application Being Processed Further' (ABPF)? Can you guys please share:

1. Lodgement Date.
2. Date all documents loaded.
3. Date status changed to ABPF.
4. Type of application (175/176)
5. Occupation

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
I have made a paper based application so not sure what is the status right now.Here are my details:
1. Lodgement Date: 22nd Nov 2010
2. Type of application (175/176): 175
3. Occupation: 261313 - Software Engineer(ACS)

Dhawal.



ausimmi said:


> By the way, how many people around here have had their status changed to 'Application Being Processed Further' (ABPF)? Can you guys please share:
> 
> 1. Lodgement Date.
> 2. Date all documents loaded.
> 3. Date status changed to ABPF.
> 4. Type of application (175/176)
> 5. Occupation
> 
> Many thanks!!!!


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi all,
here it is..
1. Lodgement Date: 20th Nov 2010
2. Type of application : 175
3. Occupation: 261313 - Software Engineer(ACS)
4. status: Application received - processing commenced


Regards,
Neo


----------



## teqkillah

Hi everyone,
Im new here in the forum. By reading some of the post i think i belong to this group. Im still quite lost. I dont know whats the status of my application. Still I havent received any emails that my application was assigned to a CO. anyway heres mine:

1.Lodgement Date - August 5, 2009.
2. Type of Application - 176
3. Occupation: 223111 - Systems Manager (ACS)
4. Status - Application Received


----------



## ojk

Is your sponsor a relavite or an state?


----------



## Gaurav

If you are relative sponsored u are in priority 3, if state sponsored u are in priority 2 :focus:


teqkillah said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im new here in the forum. By reading some of the post i think i belong to this group. Im still quite lost. I dont know whats the status of my application. Still I havent received any emails that my application was assigned to a CO. anyway heres mine:
> 
> 1.Lodgement Date - August 5, 2009.
> 2. Type of Application - 176
> 3. Occupation: 223111 - Systems Manager (ACS)
> 4. Status - Application Received


----------



## teqkillah

Gaurav said:


> If you are relative sponsored u are in priority 3, if state sponsored u are in priority 2 :focus:


yup. im a relative sponsored. so im in this group then. 

I did a self assesment. heres the result

Age - 29yrs old = 30points
Occupation - 223111 Systems Manager = 60points
Experience - 3 of the last 4yrs of work experience in my nominated occupation = 10points

TOTAL = 100points 

The passing Mark for Skilled Sponsored is 100points while the pool mark is 80. So that means i got the passing mark. My question is I didnt take an IELTS exam instead ive sent a certification document coming from my school that the language use in our school is ENGLISH. will that be OK? or do i still have to take the IELTS exam eventhough i already have a passing mark.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Gaurav

If you are primary applicant (whic I suppose u are) u will have to take IELTS compulsorily as you are not from an English speaking country (Aus/NZ/US/UK/Canada)



teqkillah said:


> yup. im a relative sponsored. so im in this group then.
> 
> I did a self assesment. heres the result
> 
> Age - 29yrs old = 30points
> Occupation - 223111 Systems Manager = 60points
> Experience - 3 of the last 4yrs of work experience in my nominated occupation = 10points
> 
> TOTAL = 100points
> 
> The passing Mark for Skilled Sponsored is 100points while the pool mark is 80. So that means i got the passing mark. My question is I didnt take an IELTS exam instead ive sent a certification document coming from my school that the language use in our school is ENGLISH. will that be OK? or do i still have to take the IELTS exam eventhough i already have a passing mark.
> 
> thanks in advance.


----------



## teqkillah

Gaurav said:


> If you are primary applicant (whic I suppose u are) u will have to take IELTS compulsorily as you are not from an English speaking country (Aus/NZ/US/UK/Canada)


thats bad news for me.  i need to review for ielts and take the exam. 

another thing on my mind what if in that period a CO was already reviewing my papers? will i be able to submit the result of my ielts or my application will be automatically refused/failed?


----------



## Gaurav

I suppose ur application is not complete if u don't have IELTS score.



teqkillah said:


> thats bad news for me.  i need to review for ielts and take the exam.
> 
> another thing on my mind what if in that period a CO was already reviewing my papers? will i be able to submit the result of my ielts or my application will be automatically refused/failed?


----------



## Artemisa

teqkillah

From booklet 6:
"You must submit evidence of your English language ability when you lodge your application so you will need to have your English skills *tested* before you apply unless you hold a passaport and are citizen of (list of english-speaking countries)". 

As you are not claiming the english points, I think they will not refuse your application. BUT I guess CO will say you need to do the IELTS anyway.

If I were you, I would take the IELTS as soon as possible.


----------



## Artemisa

Another points from booklet 6. 

"Applicants for a General Skilled Migration visa are required to have a 'competent' English. " 

"To be assessed as having 'competent english' if you are not the holder of a specified passport you will need to submit the results of an IELTS test in which you scored at least 6 points for each of the 4 components or an equivalent result in an OET test."

It's written that, to receive the english points, we need to provide IELTS *before* applying. If you are not claiming them, I don't see how they can refuse your application because of this.


----------



## Gaurav

IELTS is mandatory, whether u claim points or not.
Just imagine an example, will DIAC allow for PR if the person dosen't know english.
Even if the secondary applicant does not have IELTS score (or any other strong evidence of English fluency) the primary applicant has to shell out 3000 AUD extra as tuition fees.


----------



## Artemisa

Gaurav, 

I believe IELTS is mandatory too. But, I've read somewhere that if you claim the points and don't provide an IELTS result made BEFORE the application date, the visa is refused directly. I don't know if it's true or not. 

Anyway, I don't believe this could happen to teqkillah.


----------



## teqkillah

hmmm. I didnt claim points for English Language. But i do provide them a certification from our school that the language use in our school is english. 

its getting complicated and im getting nervous at this time. i should have research more before lodging my application. if in case i apply for IELTS would it be possible for the mean time submit the receipt or any proof that ill be taking the exam?


----------



## Gaurav

Sorry to say, but I feel that 1 of our senior expat (may be Mr India- Randhir Singh, I don't remember his name) had to repay the VAC bcos he had applied for DIAC b4 doing IELTS.
I wish that I should be wrong in ur case, but nobody has ever applied to DIAC without IELTS.
U can apply for state sponsorship without IELTS for few states.



teqkillah said:


> hmmm. I didnt claim points for English Language. But i do provide them a certification from our school that the language use in our school is english.
> 
> its getting complicated and im getting nervous at this time. i should have research more before lodging my application. if in case i apply for IELTS would it be possible for the mean time submit the receipt or any proof that ill be taking the exam?


----------



## shafaqat309

teqkillah said:


> hmmm. I didnt claim points for English Language. But i do provide them a certification from our school that the language use in our school is english.
> 
> its getting complicated and im getting nervous at this time. i should have research more before lodging my application. if in case i apply for IELTS would it be possible for the mean time submit the receipt or any proof that ill be taking the exam?


if you are the main applicants then u have to submit IELTS, it is not for claiming points because it is one of the main requirement and it is true some applicants have applied for the new visa application due to this mistake.

if u are secondary applicant then u can provide a letter from the institution that medium of instruction was English and they may fulfill the IELTS requirement for secondary applicant.

If u are the main applicant then previously it was not possible to submit IELTS after lodging the application but in an announcement ( i did not remember the date, u have to look at DIAC site) applicants were provided the facility to submit IELTS within 28 days after lodging the visa application.


----------



## Artemisa

Australian PR & TR with no IELTS (English) is it a death trap? - DLegal - Australian Solicitors and Migration Lawyers


----------



## teqkillah

now i really feel bad.  i dont know what to do right now. 

any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Guest

teqkillah said:


> now i really feel bad.  i dont know what to do right now.
> 
> any advice or suggestions?



Apply for IELTS as soon as possible and take it. Since you are not claiming points all you need is above 6 in all areas - easily doable. From my own experience, I just applied for IELTS one fine day - the exam was approx 18 days ahead - and only went through the IELTS materials that come with the application plus searched around on the internet and took practice tests. Not much of a preparation. Result? Listening 8.5 (became unfocused for a MOMENT  ) Reading 9Writing 8 Speaking 7.5. Overall 8.5. No special preps needed. This is on the general test. My friend took the academic test. He flunked a course in second semester, came at around number 74 in his batch of 85 students, is looking for a job since he graduated and shies away from giving TOEFL and GRE because 'they are too difficult'. This guy took the academic test and got Reading 9 Listening 9 Speaking 8 Writing 7.5. Overall 8.5. Don't fret and give the test ASAP and upload the result - before they give you formal intimation of application cancellation. Then hope for the best. And in the meantime, upload scans of the receipt that proves you have registered for the test. Best of luck!!!


----------



## teqkillah

ausimmi said:


> Apply for IELTS as soon as possible and take it. Since you are not claiming points all you need is above 6 in all areas - easily doable. From my own experience, I just applied for IELTS one fine day - the exam was approx 18 days ahead - and only went through the IELTS materials that come with the application plus searched around on the internet and took practice tests. Not much of a preparation. Result? Listening 8.5 (became unfocused for a MOMENT  ) Reading 9Writing 8 Speaking 7.5. Overall 8.5. No special preps needed. This is on the general test. My friend took the academic test. He flunked a course in second semester, came at around number 74 in his batch of 85 students, is looking for a job since he graduated and shies away from giving TOEFL and GRE because 'they are too difficult'. This guy took the academic test and got Reading 9 Listening 9 Speaking 8 Writing 7.5. Overall 8.5. Don't fret and give the test ASAP and upload the result - before they give you formal intimation of application cancellation. Then hope for the best. And in the meantime, upload scans of the receipt that proves you have registered for the test. Best of luck!!!


sigh!  there will be a scheduled exam on feb 12. thats 2weeks from now. hopefully the time period is enough for me to be prepared. thanks for the suggestion. in a way it uplifts my spirit.

anyone from this group that already have a CO assigned? whos application belongs to 176 and applied on or after august 2009?


----------



## Artemisa

teqkillah, 

Two weeks is enough. Getting 6 is not difficult.
Looks like that, in Priority 3, feb~march/09 are receiving CO by these days. But we never know.


----------



## teqkillah

Artemisa said:


> teqkillah,
> 
> Two weeks is enough. Getting 6 is not difficult.
> Looks like that, in Priority 3, feb~march/09 are receiving CO by these days. But we never know.


Ive reviewed all my docs that I've submitted and it looks like i claimed points for the english language ability.  And my only proof for that is the certification coming from my school.

Looking at the note on question 56 Part E-Points Test
_"Note: You should be aware that if, when your application is assessed, you are given an assessed points lower than that you have claimed above then your application *may not be successful*."_

Based on my understanding it only says that the scores given by your assessor may not be the same points claimed by you so there's a possibility that you may not be successful. I'm just wondering where is the clause that says if I claim points for English Language ability and I didn't have a enough proof (IELTS) then my application would be refuse? 

some may claimed points in other area. this is just an example so that this will also be a guide and in some way helped them before lodging there applications.


----------



## Pcomerford

Gaurav said:


> I have not been allocated a CO, so no question of asking
> I have proactively uploaded all the necessary and required documents, to avoid a possible future time loss when a CO is allocated


Maybe consider finding an employer sponsor to fast track your application. I beleive that you can transfer the VAC to a new employer sponsored application. Good the get to know subclasses 457, 119 and 121.


----------



## icebreaker1928

teqkillah said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im new here in the forum. By reading some of the post i think i belong to this group. Im still quite lost. I dont know whats the status of my application. Still I havent received any emails that my application was assigned to a CO. anyway heres mine:
> 
> 1.Lodgement Date - August 5, 2009.
> 2. Type of Application - 176
> 3. Occupation: 223111 - Systems Manager (ACS)
> 4. Status - Application Received


hi teqkillah,

is your nominated occupation already access by ACS?


----------



## aussieland

any news from anybody in club 3...for CO allocation...


----------



## teqkillah

icebreaker1928 said:


> hi teqkillah,
> 
> is your nominated occupation already access by ACS?


yup. it was assessed already by ACS.


----------



## mihiri

I have applied for Australian immigration under 175 sub class on 18th November 2010. so now it has been 2 and half months and still no CO assigned and no any other contact from the department. I have lodged an e application.
Is this normal?
Should I be worried about this long waiting time?
Is there any other way to get the current status of application than sending a blank email to [email protected]?


----------



## statue

The bad news is that they have totally stopped processing of priority 3 applications until all priority 2 applications are processed 

Status as of 01-Feb-2011 (This was same on 7th Jan 2011):

Priority group 3

Allocation of Priority Group 3 applications will recommence once all
onhand Priority Group 2 applications have been allocated.
Any application that was previously Priority Group 4 that is now
eligible for Priority Group 3 processing which was lodged before the
dates listed below will be allocated first once Priority Group 3
allocations resume.

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009
VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged):14 January 2009
VE 176 (paper): 14 January 2009


----------



## Mohak

*Newest member here *

Hi all,

I have applied for my GSM 175 on 31st Jan 2011 and just uploaded all docs today.
I had a +ve Skill assessment done in November and 7 band IELTS score in Jan.

I have applied for my wife too who needed just her IELTS band 8, marriage cert and birth cert.

Lets see how long it all takes  I am already in Oz since 1.5 yrs and have a 457 Visa until next year. I'm only hoping the 175 will go through before my current visa expires.

cheers!


----------



## Guest

Actually, it seems that the status has NOT changed at all since 7 January (although the header of the email says the status was updated on Feb 1) for both Priority 2 AND Priority 3. The emails states very clearly that even further allocation of priorirty 2 applications other than SA and WA has been stopped. They are throwing their full resources on SA and WA applications lodged before 13 December 2010 and all others are on hold. Of course it doesn't mean that applications on which processing has started will be stopped.

On the other hand, people on the site have told us that priority 3 applicants from Feb 2009 have been contacted by case officer. So it seems that DIAC is simply NOT updating this info and is NOT providing us a clear picture. Let us wait for the next update and see if things move any further...



statue said:


> The bad news is that they have totally stopped processing of priority 3 applications until all priority 2 applications are processed
> 
> Status as of 01-Feb-2011 (This was same on 7th Jan 2011):
> 
> Priority group 3
> 
> Allocation of Priority Group 3 applications will recommence once all
> onhand Priority Group 2 applications have been allocated.
> Any application that was previously Priority Group 4 that is now
> eligible for Priority Group 3 processing which was lodged before the
> dates listed below will be allocated first once Priority Group 3
> allocations resume.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged):14 January 2009
> VE 176 (paper): 14 January 2009


----------



## Pcomerford

I say you could, or should, all spend some time trying to go 1st priority by finding an employer to sponsor you, as in the end, having the PR means little unless you can find a job. I say get a visit visa, contact an employment agent who specialises in helping skilled migrants find work, and find an employer to sponsor you, or you may never succeed.


----------



## brajeshdave

*New joiner in the club*

Hello Fellows, I lodged a 175 paper application on 31st Jan 2011. Just wanted to say Hello to everyone in the club on the forum. 
I am based in Bangalore, India.


----------



## Dhawal

PankajNamdeo said:


> any news from anybody in club 3...for CO allocation...


Hi All,
Seriously its taken a long time and its high time they start processing priority 3 applicants.
@pankaj going by your timeslines its almost 7 months since ur application and no CO yet......worrying times i guess.........


Dhawal.


----------



## Carol E

brajeshdave said:


> Hello Fellows, I lodged a 175 paper application on 31st Jan 2011. Just wanted to say Hello to everyone in the club on the forum.
> I am based in Bangalore, India.


Hi brajeshdave,

Welcome to the forum
Carol


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> Hello Fellows, I lodged a 175 paper application on 31st Jan 2011. Just wanted to say Hello to everyone in the club on the forum.
> I am based in Bangalore, India.


Welcome to the forum and welcome to the clube as well!!!


----------



## Guest

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ated-but-something-puzzles-me.html#post452621


----------



## teqkillah

I have another question...
My family were planning to have a vacation in australia. would it be possible for me to apply for a tourist visa even though i have a pending application for 176?


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ated-but-something-puzzles-me.html#post452621


Hi ausimmi,
Have you been assigned a CO?

Dhawal.


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
Any update for any1???? :juggle:
It's been 6 months for me, the waiting is getting tiresome especially when we don't have any clue of forward path


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> Hi ausimmi,
> Have you been assigned a CO?
> 
> Dhawal.


Nopes I would be one lucky person if I got a CO. I applied in Jan 2011  That said, the indicators seem to suggest that Priority 3 will get moving soon...


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Nopes I would be one lucky person if I got a CO. I applied in Jan 2011  That said, the indicators seem to suggest that Priority 3 will get moving soon...



Hi,
Lets hope for the best. But unless some1 who has applied post aug 2010 is assigned a CO cant comment on anything.

Dhawal.


----------



## aarkay

once CO is assigned how much time does it usually takes for process to complete?


----------



## Dhawal

aarkay said:


> once CO is assigned how much time does it usually takes for process to complete?


Hi,
Once the CO is assigned and the medicals and PCC are submitted the time taken to get visa can vary anything from 15 days to 12 months.

Dhawal.


----------



## aussieland

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Any update for any1???? :juggle:
> It's been 6 months for me, the waiting is getting tiresome especially when we don't have any clue of forward path


I also applied in may 2010 and it's been 8 months...hopefully we wll start getting co in few months....


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,

The latest update on GSM processing (4th Feb 2011) is as below .

_“Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 Vic, ACT NT, Qld and Tas - 13 December 2010 WA & SA - VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 September 2010 VE 176 (paper): 1 September 2010
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009 VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009”_

_“Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 Vic, ACT NT, Qld and Tas - 13 December 2010 WA & SA - VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 September 2010 VE 176 (paper): 1 September 2010”_
This mean they will make a cutoff for the SMP as 13th December 2010 and finish off all the allocation on or before that date and move to P3? or P3 will get processed when all the state get their quota filled and all their job demand meet? (After that do they actually need P3 people..?  )

_“Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009 VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009”_
So, this means no one in SOL list who applied after Jan 14th 2009 doesn’t have CO allocated and all the CO were paying for not doing the job. No!! I think in 2009 they have introduce the MODL and people came in MODL where got highest priority (Like SMP in 2010-2011) allocated in no time. So those candidates who didn’t come under MODL and were only in SOL are still in that queue…. Rite? . Since 2010 July MODL is taken away and all candidates are in same Queue…. 

So I guess now who all left in P3 is SOL list candidates (from 2009 Jan 14th ) – (MODL +CSL) + SOL July 2010 ????

This is completely my own analyses ..please correct me if this is wrong.

Best Regards
Neo


----------



## Guest

Hi All,

The latest update on GSM processing (4th Feb 2011) is as below .

_“Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 Vic, ACT NT, Qld and Tas - 13 December 2010 WA & SA - VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 September 2010 VE 176 (paper): 1 September 2010_

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! It means things are at least moving forward for WA and SA applicants and are moving forward at a fast pace.

_Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009 VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009”_

_“Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 Vic, ACT NT, Qld and Tas - 13 December 2010 WA & SA - VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 September 2010 VE 176 (paper): 1 September 2010”_
This mean they will make a cutoff for the SMP as 13th December 2010 and finish off all the allocation on or before that date and move to P3? or P3 will get processed when all the state get their quota filled and all their job demand meet? (After that do they actually need P3 people..?  )

You are mixing up 'getting a visa' and 'getting a case officer'. These timelines only talk about getting a CO allocated. My understanding is that first all state nominees will get allocated and only then will P3 start getting allocated. Keep in min the following:


Not all P2 who get a CO allocated would get a visa.
States have only a very small quota in the overall quota. There will be plenty of room left for P3 applicants.
Skilled people are always in demand. Even in the IT sector where workers are a dime a dozen, employers constantly cry over lack of quality people.
Although I said above that P3 will only start after P2, keep in mind that at the current rate it is highly likely that processing will finish by end of Feb. There is not much time elapsed between 13th December and end of Feb. Not many applications would have been lodged in that time. This means that many COs will get relieved of P2 burden and can then start processing P3.


_“Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009 VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009”_
So, this means no one in SOL list who applied after Jan 14th 2009 doesn’t have CO allocated and all the CO were paying for not doing the job. No!! I think in 2009 they have introduce the MODL and people came in MODL where got highest priority (Like SMP in 2010-2011) allocated in no time. So those candidates who didn’t come under MODL and were only in SOL are still in that queue…. Rite? . Since 2010 July MODL is taken away and all candidates are in same Queue…. 

So I guess now who all left in P3 is SOL list candidates (from 2009 Jan 14th ) – (MODL +CSL) + SOL July 2010 ????

This is completely my own analyses ..please correct me if this is wrong.

My analysis of the situation is like this. There ARE actually some people around who applied on CSL yet there cases are still stuck. There are people who applied on CSL and even sent their police checks + medicals but even they are on hold. What happened was that when the new priority processing came into affect on 1st July, ALL CSL + MODL applications lost their priority status. Even the ones that had case officers assigned and were under processing. At this point in time, all these applications will be considered to be priority 3 ONLY IF the occupations lie in SOL 3 otherwise they are now priority 4. So my guess is P3 = SOL 3 list candidates (from Jan 14 2009) INCLUDING those who were on CSL/MODL + SOL 3 July 2010.


----------



## SlimNeo

Thanks ausimmi..
That’s quite a detail reply.. Thanks again..

So our assumption is that if P2 processing become up-to-date , I mean if there is no backlogs for P2 then they will start processing P3? Then this below statement make sense. :clap2:
_“Priority Group 3 applications are allocated only where all Priority Group 2 have already been allocated. Priority Group 4 cases will be allocated once all Priority Group 3 are allocated.”_

*And I believe SOL queue between 14th Jan 2009 and July 2010 is not so big . Because since MODL and CSL was in place for this period and most of the people are applying through that so there were very less jobs listed in the SOL that time and hence less application.* :smokin:

I heard there was a freeze time in DIAC when they stop taking the application somewhere between 2010 Jan and 2010 July. Any idea about it.? 


Best Regards
Neo


----------



## Guest

Thanks ausimmi..
That’s quite a detail reply.. Thanks again..

You are most welcome 

So our assumption is that if P2 processing become up-to-date , I mean if there is no backlogs for P2 then they will start processing P3?

Yup, that's right. Except that someone on the posted about a week or so back that someone from Feb 2009 who is on 175 had a case officer allocated recently. So it MAY be the case that DIAC is quitely processing priority 3 as well behind the scenes but its all based on fluffy information...

Then this below statement make sense. :clap2:
_“Priority Group 3 applications are allocated only where all Priority Group 2 have already been allocated. Priority Group 4 cases will be allocated once all Priority Group 3 are allocated.”_

*And I believe SOL queue between 14th Jan 2009 and July 2010 is not so big . Because since MODL and CSL was in place for this period and most of the people are applying through that so there were very less jobs listed in the SOL that time and hence less application.* :smokin:

That may be true. You see, at that time the processing order was:

Category 1: Emploer nominated
Category 2: State nominated but the process I think was not as well defined as nowadays so not many were lodged.
Category 3: CSL. Due to lack of state sponsorship this was effectively categrory 2.
Category 4: MODL
There were also category 5 and 6.

So CSL at the time was like today's SS and MODL was like today's SOL 3. And just as most people today would think it a waste of time to apply for category 4, I suppose most people thought it a waste of time to apply for category 5/6 at that time. So there is a large possibility that there aren't that many applications pending...

I heard there was a freeze time in DIAC when they stop taking the application somewhere between 2010 Jan and 2010 July. Any idea about it.? 

Yup, around 8 May 2010 - June 30 2010.


----------



## brajeshdave

Is there anyway we can know how many applications are pending in each category? Generally such info is available for H1B in US.


----------



## SlimNeo

Now i have hope ...  lets wait till 22nd Feb .. Next DIAC update on GSM processing will come by that time...

Best Regards,
Neo


----------



## Guest

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sing-priority-3-applications-about-start.html


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sing-priority-3-applications-about-start.html


wooooooowwww!!!!!!

It seems like they have seen our conversation ... lol 

So now the P3 Low risk country processing is starting in another two weeks .. most likely after they receive the PCC and Medicals of the applicant.

this is very few applicants and its will be over in couple of week....:clap2:


Regards,
Neo


----------



## Guest

Do you know how I got around to checking this update today? Well I checked last around 2 Feb and at that time the email said 'updated on 1 Feb'. So when I read in YOUR post that it now says 'updated on 4 Feb' I though I might as well see this new email. And when I sent the email the response said 'updated on 10 Feb' !!!!!!!!!!!!! That's TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a sheer coincidence!!!!!!!!!! And it's all because of you  If you hadn't posted that message I would have checked around 14th Feb. Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




SlimNeo said:


> wooooooowwww!!!!!!
> 
> It seems like they have seen our conversation ... lol
> 
> So now the P3 Low risk country processing is starting in another two weeks .. most likely after they receive the PCC and Medicals of the applicant.
> 
> this is very few applicants and its will be over in couple of week....:clap2:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Do you know how I got around to checking this update today? Well I checked last around 2 Feb and at that time the email said 'updated on 1 Feb'. So when I read in YOUR post that it now says 'updated on 4 Feb' I though I might as well see this new email. And when I sent the email the response said 'updated on 10 Feb' !!!!!!!!!!!!! That's TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a sheer coincidence!!!!!!!!!! And it's all because of you  If you hadn't posted that message I would have checked around 14th Feb. Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lets celebrate this happy news... !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:



SlimNeo said:


> Lets celebrate this happy news... !!!!!!!!


----------



## saishiv

ausimmi said:


> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Hello, 

I come under Cat 3 and missed on DRC by a week, since I was out of country. My application was applied on august 13th, and the documents were submitted by end of September. So I hope i fall under the category, which is hoped to processed soon?

Also, I applied from Gold Coast (QLD), and now I am planning to move to Victoria, will that make any changes or have any affect to my application ? 

According to my lawyer, there wont be any changes, since every online application is processed by DIAC brisbane, but I am worried about any allocations or number of applications from each state?

I am not impressed with DRC being taken off for priority 3 applications, since I reckon they are in need of PR for future job opportunities..


----------



## Guest

saishiv said:


> Hello,
> 
> I come under Cat 3 and missed on DRC by a week, since I was out of country. My application was applied on august 13th, and the documents were submitted by end of September. So I hope i fall under the category, which is hoped to processed soon?
> 
> Also, I applied from Gold Coast (QLD), and now I am planning to move to Victoria, will that make any changes or have any affect to my application ?
> 
> According to my lawyer, there wont be any changes, since every online application is processed by DIAC brisbane, but I am worried about any allocations or number of applications from each state?
> 
> I am not impressed with DRC being taken off for priority 3 applications, since I reckon they are in need of PR for future job opportunities..


Hi can you please provide your visa application type, lodgement date, and whether you applied on state nomination or not? Also, what is DRC????


----------



## aussieland

i mean...this is very disheart'g...again after waiting so long another (new) hurdle of high risk n low rish....damn...


----------



## saishiv

ausimmi said:


> Hi can you please provide your visa application type, lodgement date, and whether you applied on state nomination or not? Also, what is DRC????


Skilled Independent Visa subclass 885, applied mid august


----------



## SlimNeo

PankajNamdeo said:


> i mean...this is very disheart'g...again after waiting so long another (new) hurdle of high risk n low rish....damn...


Ohh man don’t get upset .. They have clearly mentioned earlier that there will be a time delay between “low risk” and “high risk” countries. But any the process has started and will have less application in “low risk” SOL.. next well be your turn.. 

Cheers!!
Neo lane:


----------



## Guest

saishiv said:


> Skilled Independent Visa subclass 885, applied mid august


Well, if you have ONLY been residing in low risk countries for the past 10 years and a case officer has not contacted you yet, then yes you can follow the instructions given in the PDF. Note there is a confusion about what 'ONLY been residing in low risk countries' means. If a person went for a very short visit to a high risk country does that count?? If you have such confusion then don't take any step and wait for your case officer to contact you. Best of luck!!!


----------



## denni_boy

Can anyboudy out there please let me know what all documents are to be provided to DIAC for subclass 175 processing..

I have completed my ACS and IELTS and am looking forward to Ldge my 175 visa application. 

I wanted to know waht all documents I have to provide to DIAC..

Please some one out there, if you are free please reply 

Thanks in advance


----------



## brajeshdave

*Skill Matching Database*

For paper based applicants, how do they update the "skill matching database"? There is a page in the 1276 form where we can write our profile's summary. When I search the skill matching database online for my profile, I can't find it. Is it uploaded on the website only for e-visas?


----------



## SlimNeo

guys...

please update if you get any news...

Regards
Neo


----------



## Guest

denni_boy said:


> Can anyboudy out there please let me know what all documents are to be provided to DIAC for subclass 175 processing..
> 
> I have completed my ACS and IELTS and am looking forward to Ldge my 175 visa application.
> 
> I wanted to know waht all documents I have to provide to DIAC..
> 
> Please some one out there, if you are free please reply
> 
> Thanks in advance


The acknowledgement email to my 175 visa application contained the following:

DOCUMENT REQUIREMENTS

If you have not already done so, you will need to provide the department with the documents listed below by attaching these documents to the eVisa browser:
- birth certificate or other evidence of age;
- copy of passport Personal Particulars/Photograph(bio-data) page;
- IELTS English Test Report Results;
- evidence of recent Australian qualifications - this includes transcript(s) and letter(s) of completion or evidence of recent work experience;
- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;
- passport photograph;
- receipt for application for AFP check and your AFP check (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- evidence of arrangements to undergo a medical examination (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- satisfactory skills assessment for your nominated occupation. Please include all evidence of work experience you used to obtain this assessment. If you applied for an onshore GSM visa please also provide evidence of when you applied for your skills assessment
- overseas police clearances (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa) - you must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively. The Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates form (formerly known as form 47P) provides country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance and is available on the department's website: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration.

If you have applied for an offshore GSM visa, your case officer will contact you when you need to undertake health and character checks.

TIMEFRAME FOR RESPONSE

Where applicable you must provide all additional documents (identified above) within 28 days after the date of this email, otherwise your application may be decided without the additional information being taken into account.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> For paper based applicants, how do they update the "skill matching database"? There is a page in the 1276 form where we can write our profile's summary. When I search the skill matching database online for my profile, I can't find it. Is it uploaded on the website only for e-visas?


Try sending an email to this address: [email protected] Explain your full case to them. Also raise a PLE. Best of luck!!!


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


> Try sending an email to this address: [email protected] Explain your full case to them. Also raise a PLE. Best of luck!!!


I received following response:

"The Skilled Matching Database (SMD) is currently experiencing a high volume
of applications. As these applications are uploaded manually, it may take
time before your details are available on the SMD database. Your patience
is appreciated."


----------



## SlimNeo

Guys, 

I have some updates on the processing time. DIAC new update as per 16th Feb 2011 that is today.. 

_ Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being considered by a case officer:_

_ Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 *VE 176 (e-lodged): 15 February 2011* *VE 176 (paper):15 February 2011*_

That means they have completed all the SMP till date. !!!!!!!!!!!!

But the 175 and 176 is still not updated 

_ Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 VE 175 (e-lodged): *14 January 2009 VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009*
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 *VE 176 (e-lodged):14 January 2009 VE 176 (paper): 14 January 2009*_

Lets wait till next week.. I think we can see some moment on 175 dates ..

Regards,
Neolane:


----------



## Guest

Well guys. You people on this thread have waited for quite a LONG time. Well, they say the fruit of patience is sweet. The priority 3 has started moving at last. Behold!!! http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-3-applications-about-start-6.html#post461502


----------



## chaminda.sampath

*P3 Started*

Hey guys Common wake-up …………
I got a response to aspc.processing.immi.gov.au today and the priority-3 is moving fast. The details are as follows:
Priority 2 State Migration Plan*:
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176

VE 176 (e-lodged): 17 February 2011
VE 176 (paper): 17 February 2011
Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 17 February 2011
VB 886 (paper): 17 February 2011
Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 17 February 2011
VF 475 (paper): 17 February 2011
Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VB 886 (e-lodged) 17 February 2011
VB 886 (paper): 17 February 2011


Priority group 3
Please see the attached document for important information relevant to those with a current application in Priority Group 3.
(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 applicants.pdf)
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 28 April 2009
VE 175 (paper): 28 April 2009
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged):28 April 2009
VE 176 (paper): 28 April 2009

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 28 April 2009
VF 475 (paper): 28 April 2009
Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an
Occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.
Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 15 June 2010
VB 885 (paper): 28 May 2010
Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 15 June 2010
VB 886 (paper): 28 May 2010
Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 15 June 2010
VC 487 (paper): 28 May 2010


----------



## statue

Thats a great news. Its moving really fast


----------



## chaminda.sampath

statue said:


> Thats a great news. Its moving really fast


Please update the news here. This is a great time for all P3 applicants.:clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo

can some one tell me from which month and year MODL and CSL came in to the process..?

Thanks,
Neo


----------



## aqswdefr

I am an applicant of Apr 2009 176 SS MODL (when there was no CSL exited), got response from CO in July 2009. Since 2009 I have been waiting anxiously but no response:-I. All docs have been met for more than a year ago. Case officer has been saying repeated, that only external security check is still outstanding from external agency and DIAC has no authority over that, will acknowledge your outcome(meositive IA) as soon it comes.

I am really Muddle-headed for the reason, should I resubmit my PCC and Medical NOW or should WAIT for CO request???

Furthermore, any hunches regarding the fact that my case is queued among "priority-3" applicants or only external check is ACTUALLY outstanding so far...

Any Clue or Experiences, Please Advise or Share!!!!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

If your occupation is on SMP, you are in priority-2. If your occupation is not on SMP, but on SOL Schedule-3, you are in priority-3. Otherwise, in priority-4.


----------



## Guest

aqswdefr said:


> I am an applicant of Apr 2009 176 SS MODL (when there was no CSL exited), got response from CO in July 2009. Since 2009 I have been waiting anxiously but no response:-I. All docs have been met for more than a year ago. Case officer has been saying repeated, that only external security check is still outstanding from external agency and DIAC has no authority over that, will acknowledge your outcome(meositive IA) as soon it comes.
> 
> I am really Muddle-headed for the reason, should I resubmit my PCC and Medical NOW or should WAIT for CO request???
> 
> Furthermore, any hunches regarding the fact that my case is queued among "priority-3" applicants or only external check is ACTUALLY outstanding so far...
> 
> Any Clue or Experiences, Please Advise or Share!!!!


When was the last time you contacted your case officer??


----------



## aqswdefr

chaminda.sampath said:


> If your occupation is on SMP, you are in priority-2. If your occupation is not on SMP, but on SOL Schedule-3, you are in priority-3. Otherwise, in priority-4.


Chaminda: Actually i know this mathematics. 

To ausimmi: Last 2 3 months before.

But the point is CO has been informing me of an outstanding external check couple of times for last 14months. Should i consider it true and wait for CO to ask for medicals/pcc again or i should resubmit it NOW and save (beforehand) 1month time lag of processing pcc/medicals, as priority group-3 applications are greatly accelerated now.
Whether my case is under normal processing of priority group-3 or "GENUINELY" awaiting for an outcome from external agency check....PERPLEXING...

Please advise.


----------



## Guest

aqswdefr said:


> Chaminda: Actually i know this mathematics.
> 
> To ausimmi: Last 2 3 months before.
> 
> But the point is CO has been informing me of an outstanding external check couple of times for last 14months. Should i consider it true and wait for CO to ask for medicals/pcc again or i should resubmit it NOW and save (beforehand) 1month time lag of processing pcc/medicals, as priority group-3 applications are greatly accelerated now.
> Whether my case is under normal processing of priority group-3 or "GENUINELY" awaiting for an outcome from external agency check....PERPLEXING...
> 
> Please advise.


Rememeber one thing when interacting with ACS/DIAC. You need to take whatever they say at face value. DO NOT try to second guess them, or if you do, don't let it on in any communication with them. If you piss them off, well it could mean end of your visa dreams.

So, with that in mind, if the CO says external checks it means external checks. And the directions from DIAC are very clear: wait for CO to contact you. Now, since I don't know which state you applied for, what your occupation is, and whether the DIAC will consider 2009 applications according to SOL back then or the current SOL, I would suggest you raise a PLE and ask them which priority your application falls into. Once we have this information we will have a clearer picture. Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## aqswdefr

ausimmi said:


> Rememeber one thing when interacting with ACS/DIAC. You need to take whatever they say at face value. DO NOT try to second guess them, or if you do, don't let it on in any communication with them. If you piss them off, well it could mean end of your visa dreams.
> 
> So, with that in mind, if the CO says external checks it means external checks. And the directions from DIAC are very clear: wait for CO to contact you. Now, since I don't know which state you applied for, what your occupation is, and whether the DIAC will consider 2009 applications according to SOL back then or the current SOL, I would suggest you raise a PLE and ask them which priority your application falls into. Once we have this information we will have a clearer picture. Hope this helps!!!!


I respect your views, but I have difference of opinion for your 'end-of-your-visa-dreams' mindset. I think, here CO has been treated as a 'mummy' who gets annoyed by her child not believing her words so a toffee wouldn't be granted.... or like a army person disgracing his 'superior' so that he may face court-martial....

NO, CO doing their job earnestly positively & unbiased of emotional attitudes of an applicant inquiries, and if any applicant puzzled or ask for their words precisely, there is No Harm.

Secondly, and FOREMOST stuff, WHY we treat VISA GRANT as ALMS(donation to poor) by the Australia!!! (Keeping in mind, one is not applying under Humanitarian or protection purposes). You are 'THE Skilled Worker' and Australia NEEDS YOU that is why they are providing you permission to be their part. YOU JUST WORTH IT!!!

GSM/Business Visa...It is ALWAYS Two-way Game......Wonder why any nation would not purchase (for free) fine resources(i.e. skilled expertise).....Nation benefits MORE...... (referring from macro-economics studies)


----------



## Guest

aqswdefr said:


> [Snip]... Australia NEEDS YOU that is why they are providing you permission to be their part. ... [Snip]


No, Australia does not. Period. Now have a cool drink, maybe take a cool refreshing shower, and try to ponder over this with a relaxed mind.

Or maybe if you don't get a visa in the next 5 years, and Australia does not face any crisis because of that, you might want to ponder over that all over again. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## statue

ausimmi said:


> No, Australia does not. Period. Now have a cool drink, maybe take a cool refreshing shower, and try to ponder over this with a relaxed mind.
> 
> Or maybe if you don't get a visa in the next 5 years, and Australia does not face any crisis because of that, you might want to ponder over that all over again. Best of luck!!!!


This is a great news for me that Australia don't need skilled persons, they are just sooo great and generous that they are donating us visas on sympathy basis...

In my opinion, we should not doubt what CO says, they are professionals and are doing their duties, they do not need to give us wrong information. On the other hand, we should not disgrace ourselves to this level, a CO is not a sacred thing and neither is a visa. Just respect your worth, and respect their professionalism, and do understand that both parties need each other.

PS: my intention is not to offend anybody.


----------



## Guest

statue said:


> This is a great news for me that Australia don't need skilled persons, they are just sooo great and generous that they are donating us visas on sympathy basis...
> 
> In my opinion, we should not doubt what CO says, they are professionals and are doing their duties, they do not need to give us wrong information. On the other hand, we should not disgrace ourselves to this level, a CO is not a sacred thing and neither is a visa. Just respect your worth, and respect their professionalism, and do understand that both parties need each other.
> 
> PS: my intention is not to offend anybody.


There is such a thing as excessive self conceit. I don't know how much interaction you have had with westerners but take this from someone who has dined with senior executives of a multi-national bank and stayed at 5 star facilities in Sydney: for all the talk about their 'pride', in their day to day interactions with people, even ordinary people, westerners are extremely polite, decent and gentle. And when they loose their patience, well I have seen well-suited thoroughly western gentlemen and gentleladies complaining hotly with hotel staff, only to be told flat out that it is 'hotel policy' and nothing can be done with it. You need to understand the kind of power which people in a 'service' role hold over you. Be impolite to the waiter, and you don't know what he will put into your food with NOBODY knowing. He could make you eat his spit for all you know!!!

In general, these are lessons many people learn as children. Respect others, ESPECIALLY those who are providing services to you. A little sweetness and politeness will go a long way in opening doors for you.

Finally, what I meant by Australia not needing us is that as an individual if me, you or aqswdefr don't get a visa, nothing will happen to Australia. That is what I meant. It is a good thing to remember to avoid an excessive self-conceit  Again, best of luck!!!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hi Aussimini,
I need your help to clarify following things:
(1)	According to the department’s updated processing details, they have allocated case-officers up to 28th April 2009 applications (priority-3). However there are some of my friend applied in March/April but they were not contacted by a case officer. What is the reason for this?
(2)	Can the primary applicant in 175 visa enter Australia first and get secondary applicant latter?
Please reply to this with your experience.
Chaminda


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Aussimini,
> I need your help to clarify following things:
> (1)	According to the department’s updated processing details, they have allocated case-officers up to 28th April 2009 applications (priority-3). However there are some of my friend applied in March/April but they were not contacted by a case officer. What is the reason for this?
> (2)	Can the primary applicant in 175 visa enter Australia first and get secondary applicant latter?
> Please reply to this with your experience.
> Chaminda


Hi Chaminda,

I think the following language in the automated reply to [email protected] sheds light on the situation:

If your application date has recently come into our current processing
date range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for
an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period.

So, your friends should wait for 6 weeks from 17th of February 2011 before contacting DIAC for updates.

I think it is possible for the main applicant to go first. Unfortunately, I don't know whether the secondary applicants need to make an entry within the given time period or not. You should start a new thread to ask this question so it doesn't get lost in here


----------



## statue

ausimmi said:


> There is such a thing as excessive self conceit. I don't know how much interaction you have had with westerners but take this from someone who has dined with senior executives of a multi-national bank and stayed at 5 star facilities in Sydney: for all the talk about their 'pride', in their day to day interactions with people, even ordinary people, westerners are extremely polite, decent and gentle. And when they loose their patience, well I have seen well-suited thoroughly western gentlemen and gentleladies complaining hotly with hotel staff, only to be told flat out that it is 'hotel policy' and nothing can be done with it. You need to understand the kind of power which people in a 'service' role hold over you. Be impolite to the waiter, and you don't know what he will put into your food with NOBODY knowing. He could make you eat his spit for all you know!!!
> 
> In general, these are lessons many people learn as children. Respect others, ESPECIALLY those who are providing services to you. A little sweetness and politeness will go a long way in opening doors for you.
> 
> Finally, what I meant by Australia not needing us is that as an individual if me, you or aqswdefr don't get a visa, nothing will happen to Australia. That is what I meant. It is a good thing to remember to avoid an excessive self-conceit  Again, best of luck!!!


This is from someone who is very part of central bank of a country where executives of multi-national banks, world bank, and IMF visit and interact frequently. And this is from someone who has been interacting with westerners throughout various projects, and who has been in 4 multi-cultural countries. What I know is if your self-image is worthless, then every other person will seem to be proud and arrogant to you. This is not because others are arrogant, this because we are in complex!!! 

The bottom-line is: Respect yourself, your skills, what you are, and what you do. Asking a question from CO is in no way a disrespect, please come out of this mindset. At the same time, again, don't doubt what COs tell you, respect their professionalism.


----------



## Guest

This is from someone who is very part of central bank of a country where executives of multi-national banks, world bank, and IMF visit and interact frequently. And this is from someone who has been interacting with westerners throughout various projects, and who has been in 4 multi-cultural countries. What I know is if your self-image is worthless, then every other person will seem to be proud and arrogant to you. This is not because others are arrogant, this because we are in complex!!! 

I have nowhere said you should not have a good self-image. It is essential to have confidence in oneself.

The bottom-line is: Respect yourself, your skills, what you are, and what you do. Asking a question from CO is in no way a disrespect, please come out of this mindset. At the same time, again, don't doubt what COs tell you, respect their professionalism.

Again, I didn't say don't ask a question from the CO. I just said don't piss him/her off. And hinting at second guessing them in any communication with them is a sure shot way of doing that.

By the way, since you are in the state bank, is it possible for an individual to transfer money to a brokerage account in let us say America???


----------



## jayesh

hi every one,

me and my spouse have given ielts before 2year,and submited in my file .now when my file open they demand for another time for ielts result or they consider the old result ? for australia pr ve 175


----------



## Guest

jayesh said:


> hi every one,
> 
> me and my spouse have given ielts before 2year,and submited in my file .now when my file open they demand for another time for ielts result or they consider the old result ? for australia pr ve 175


Hi jayesh,

I can only narrate the case of my friend who had the same case. He says when his case was finally re-opened last year, his IELTS had expired and he was asked to re-take it. But please do confirm with other forumers as well.


----------



## statue

ausimmi said:


> ...is it possible for an individual to transfer money to a brokerage account in let us say America???


I will ask concerned department about it. I remember one of my friends wanted to send money to a brokerage account but he could not do so because of SBP regulations. I also confirmed it from our concerned department, however this was some 2 years back. I will let you know current rules.


----------



## aqswdefr

Considering all the viewpoints and mindsets, I will stick to my basis ealier. There is no rationale of pissing off ‘THE CO’ (as ausimmi honored & pronounced CO), when an applicant inquires about his/her status of application or clarifying CO statements after 18 months of timeperiod. 18 months timespan is considered legitimate to second guess any statement in ANY court or law.
REMEMBER, CO is not an angel but an employee whose duty is to perform tasks JUST according to DIAC policies NOT decide on emotional judgments or whether he is pissed off or NOT about an Applicant’s inquiry. To Ausimmi, you are completely missing a sight of PROFESSIONALISM regarding their process of immigration.


----------



## Iapetus

*with or without the Bachelor?*

Hi guys,

I was positively assessed by ACS for group B (priority 3) for having 6 years experience in IT and a 2 year diploma.

As far as I understand, I should lodge the 175 application ASAP and not wait for July for new state sponsorships because of the new points system.

I just finished my Bachelor degree but it's not part of the assessment. I was wondering if lodging the application with the bachelor proof (which will take 3 more weeks) will improve my priority or it will be the same since it's not assessed by the ACS?

Thanks


----------



## SlimNeo

Guys aqswdefr/statue/ausimmi,

:focus: any updates for P3 ?


Neo :boxing:


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> 
> I think the following language in the automated reply to [email protected] sheds light on the situation:
> 
> If your application date has recently come into our current processing
> date range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
> complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for
> an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period.
> 
> So, your friends should wait for 6 weeks from 17th of February 2011 before contacting DIAC for updates.
> 
> I think it is possible for the main applicant to go first. Unfortunately, I don't know whether the secondary applicants need to make an entry within the given time period or not. You should start a new thread to ask this question so it doesn't get lost in here


Only primary applicant needs to be in Aus before the expire of entry time...

Neo :boxing:


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> Guys aqswdefr/statue/ausimmi,
> 
> :focus: any updates for P3 ?
> 
> 
> Neo :boxing:


Hi Neo,

The only updates are that people in the April 2009 timeline are still waiting to have CO allocated and even some priority 2 applicants from December 2010 have not been contacted by a CO. The coming weeks will give us a clearer picture but history shows us this: the last timeline update was on 7th Jan 2011 with the email saying people who have newly entered processing should wait 6 weeks before contacting DIAC about CO. And the second update after that came around 10th of Feb - just about 5 weeks afterwards and the very latest update has arrived just about 6 weeks after the 7th Jan 2011 update. So it does seem like DIAC is sticking with this 6 weeks timeline - FOR NOW. I am checking every day for an update and as soon as I get anything I will be sure to post on the forum. Keep checking yourself as well and post if you find anything.


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Hi Neo,
> 
> The only updates are that people in the April 2009 timeline are still waiting to have CO allocated and even some priority 2 applicants from December 2010 have not been contacted by a CO. The coming weeks will give us a clearer picture but history shows us this: the last timeline update was on 7th Jan 2011 with the email saying people who have newly entered processing should wait 6 weeks before contacting DIAC about CO. And the second update after that came around 10th of Feb - just about 5 weeks afterwards and the very latest update has arrived just about 6 weeks after the 7th Jan 2011 update. So it does seem like DIAC is sticking with this 6 weeks timeline - FOR NOW. I am checking every day for an update and as soon as I get anything I will be sure to post on the forum. Keep checking yourself as well and post if you find anything.


Thanks man ....

I am doing the same ... lets hope for the best..


Neo :boxing:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ausimmi said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> 
> I think the following language in the automated reply to [email protected] sheds light on the situation:
> 
> If your application date has recently come into our current processing
> date range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
> complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for
> an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period.
> 
> So, your friends should wait for 6 weeks from 17th of February 2011 before contacting DIAC for updates.
> 
> I think it is possible for the main applicant to go first. Unfortunately, I don't know whether the secondary applicants need to make an entry within the given time period or not. You should start a new thread to ask this question so it doesn't get lost in here


Hi Ausimmi

Thank you for your comments

Chaminda


----------



## Guest

Iapetus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was positively assessed by ACS for group B (priority 3) for having 6 years experience in IT and a 2 year diploma.
> 
> As far as I understand, I should lodge the 175 application ASAP and not wait for July for new state sponsorships because of the new points system.
> 
> I just finished my Bachelor degree but it's not part of the assessment. I was wondering if lodging the application with the bachelor proof (which will take 3 more weeks) will improve my priority or it will be the same since it's not assessed by the ACS?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Iapetus,

Welcome to the forum. As far as the current point scheme is concerned, your bachelor degree will NOT cause any change in your priority whatsover. The only things affecting priority are whether you have employer nomination, state nomination, and barring these, which SOL your occupation lies in. If your occupation lies in SOL 3, you should apply ASAP. But do take a second opinion by posting this question to a separate thread. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Iapetus

ausimmi said:


> Hi Iapetus,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. As far as the current point scheme is concerned, your bachelor degree will NOT cause any change in your priority whatsover. The only things affecting priority are whether you have employer nomination, state nomination, and barring these, which SOL your occupation lies in. If your occupation lies in SOL 3, you should apply ASAP. But do take a second opinion by posting this question to a separate thread. Hope this helps!!!


Thanks for the reply.
I'll post a new thread.


----------



## bluedolphins

*Please suggest*

Hi All,
I have applied for 175 in aug,2010. I am planning to get married this year, i just want to know if i get married now, will my application get delayed due to addition of my wife name as secondary applicant. If yes, then what is the best way going forward, shall i wait to get a VISA grant and then thinking of getting married?

Members please suggest.


----------



## Guest

bluedolphins said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for 175 in aug,2010. I am planning to get married this year, i just want to know if i get married now, will my application get delayed due to addition of my wife name as secondary applicant. If yes, then what is the best way going forward, shall i wait to get a VISA grant and then thinking of getting married?
> 
> Members please suggest.


Hi bluedolphins,

There is no need to delay your message. You can go on and marry and then send a change of status update to DIAC indicating you are now married. You will probably have to provide further information regarding your spouse so make sure the documentation (birth certificate etc.) are all in order and also your marriage certificate.


----------



## bluedolphins

ausimmi said:


> Hi bluedolphins,
> 
> There is no need to delay your message. You can go on and marry and then send a change of status update to DIAC indicating you are now married. You will probably have to provide further information regarding your spouse so make sure the documentation (birth certificate etc.) are all in order and also your marriage certificate.


Hi Ausimmi,
Thanks for your reply. will it be required for my would be to appear for IELTS, also is there any other document required apart from birth certificate and marriage certificate.


----------



## aussieland

ausimmi said:


> Hi bluedolphins,
> 
> There is no need to delay your message. You can go on and marry and then send a change of status update to DIAC indicating you are now married. You will probably have to provide further information regarding your spouse so make sure the documentation (birth certificate etc.) are all in order and also your marriage certificate.


Way if we get married after getting my PR...can I take her to Aussieland as dependent ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SlimNeo

PankajNamdeo said:


> Way if we get married after getting my PR...can I take her to Aussieland as dependent ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


yes you can get her as dependent.. but she wont have a PR ... it will be a TR and after 1 or 2 years she can convert that to PR. I am not 100% sure the time.


----------



## nookie

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Ausimmi,
> Thanks for your reply. will it be required for my would be to appear for IELTS, also is there any other document required apart from birth certificate and marriage certificate.


Yes she needs IELTS, but she needs only overall 4.5 or you would have to pay 3500$ if she doesn't have a 4.5 IELTS score.


----------



## nookie

For Priority 3, if me & my wife take IELTS and lodge it with my application then it takes 18-24 months until it gets processed, which by then would mean that our IELTS might not be valid anymore, would I be required to re-sit it, or it won't on the grounds that my application was already complete and IELTS hasn't expired at the time of lodging my application?


----------



## Guest

nookie said:


> For Priority 3, if me & my wife take IELTS and lodge it with my application then it takes 18-24 months until it gets processed, which by then would mean that our IELTS might not be valid anymore, would I be required to re-sit it, or it won't on the grounds that my application was already complete and IELTS hasn't expired at the time of lodging my application?


Hi, it happened with a friend of mine. He said his case was re-opened after some years in 2010 and his CO asked him to re-take the IELTS. That said, if during the initial processing the status turns to 'Met', there is a possibility the CO won't re-ask for it. I think it would be best to confirm with DIAC itself.


----------



## nookie

ausimmi said:


> Hi, it happened with a friend of mine. He said his case was re-opened after some years in 2010 and his CO asked him to re-take the IELTS. That said, if during the initial processing the status turns to 'Met', there is a possibility the CO won't re-ask for it. I think it would be best to confirm with DIAC itself.


Thanks Ausimmi


----------



## ausvet

nookie said:


> For Priority 3, if me & my wife take IELTS and lodge it with my application then it takes 18-24 months until it gets processed, which by then would mean that our IELTS might not be valid anymore, would I be required to re-sit it, or it won't on the grounds that my application was already complete and IELTS hasn't expired at the time of lodging my application?


The IELTS results need to be done within 2 yrs of your application only! If it took 10 years to be processed (as a silly example) then the IELTS would still be valid as it was 'in time' at the time of application.


----------



## Guest

ausvet said:


> The IELTS results need to be done within 2 yrs of your application only! If it took 10 years to be processed (as a silly example) then the IELTS would still be valid as it was 'in time' at the time of application.


I know for sure that if you submit your application and your IELTS expires before the CO considers you application, you have to re-take it. I am saying this because it happened to a friend of mine but if someone else has a different experience please do share that. What I don't know about is that the status for IELTS changes to 'met' i.e. application has been processed by CO but then a lot of time elapses (for example in background checks) - I don't whether you would have to re-take the IELTS in this case.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ausimmi said:


> I know for sure that if you submit your application and your IELTS expires before the CO considers you application, you have to re-take it. I am saying this because it happened to a friend of mine but if someone else has a different experience please do share that. What I don't know about is that the status for IELTS changes to 'met' i.e. application has been processed by CO but then a lot of time elapses (for example in background checks) - I don't whether you would have to re-take the IELTS in this case.


Hi Ausimmi,

One of my friends applied for 175 visa in July 2008 and his case was opened in September 2010, but the case officer did not ask to re-take IELTS.

This is my experience.

Chaminda


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Ausimmi,
> 
> One of my friends applied for 175 visa in July 2008 and his case was opened in September 2010, but the case officer did not ask to re-take IELTS.
> 
> This is my experience.
> 
> Chaminda


Thanks for sharing that Chaminda. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## SlimNeo

nookie said:


> Yes she needs IELTS, but she needs only overall 4.5 or you would have to pay 3500$ if she doesn't have a 4.5 IELTS score.


This not required .. if your wife is a graduate holder and if she can get a certificate from collage that her medium of course is English...

Neo


----------



## Gaurav

Hi Guys,
Nice to see you all.
I have submitted a change of circumstances form 1022 to DIAC (I had changed my employer post visa application)
The waiting period is becoming booring.... Any updates regarding 2010 P3 applications????
Hope we all get CO soon b4 June this year.


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Hi Guys,
> Nice to see you all.
> I have submitted a change of circumstances form 1022 to DIAC (I had changed my employer post visa application)
> The waiting period is becoming booring.... Any updates regarding 2010 P3 applications????
> Hope we all get CO soon b4 June this year.


Wow Gaurav where have you been??? I have been wondering about you. There has been quite some progress in the time you were gone. They have finally started processing on priority 3 applications and the current timeline is April 28, 2009. Unfortunately, it seems that even some people who are Nov 2010 SS 176 have not heard from any CO yet. So we are waiting for DIAC updates to see what they are playing at. Keep coming from time to time man. Best of luck!!!


----------



## aussieland

Hi Gaurav,
There r lots of news as far as P3 club is concerned....things are moving fast here...
plz follow this thread for the same..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-priority-3-applications-about-start-9.html


----------



## Gaurav

Hi Ausmini,Pankaj
Any guesses when CO will contact 2010 applicants??? I suppose we all are from 2010 batch only. I was away for some time as I was in a phase of Employer transition (u know how life becomes difficult wen u resign, the wicked emplyers haress u a lot prior realeasing)
Once we get CO we can predict the date of our Visa grant, then can plan for some safe accomodation if we r headings towards same city....
M making the statement SAFE as last Sunday I saw the movie CROOK which shows the racial attack on Indian community ...... lol 
Hope we don't have to face this........ best luck for all in this waiting lobby.


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Hi Ausmini,Pankaj
> Any guesses when CO will contact 2010 applicants??? I suppose we all are from 2010 batch only.
> Once we get CO we can predict the date of our Visa grant, then can plan for some safe accomodation if we r headings towards same city....
> M making the statement SAFE as last Sunday I saw the moveie CROOK which shows the racial attach on Indian community ...... lol
> Hope we don't have to face this........ best luck for all in this waiting lobby.


Hi Gaurav,

Don't worry about the safety part too much. I went to Sydney last May and I asked Indian friends particularly about this. They didn't think it's a big deal. They say things are VERY safe for the most part. You simply have to avoid certain neighborhoods at night. Other than that, it's all live and let live


----------



## shafaqat309

I saw that movie too and thought what would be the real situation 
My wife said Is Australia like this?


----------



## aarkay

shafaqat309 said:


> I saw that movie too and thought what would be the real situation
> My wife said Is Australia like this?


No people Aus isnt like that whats shown in crook, I visited my brother in sydney last Jan, and it was all fun. He too just suggested not visiting certain areas late night.. else everything was just fine. 

What I can add is - I have earlier stayed in USA for about 3 years, I did not find Aussie whites that friendly and compassionate as Americans are...I made this observation from interacting with the serving staff at restaurants......sure they are not like rude...but not as friendly as Americans....but that's just my personal opinion...

may be Melbourne has some grey areas in its streets...that is where most of the cases of Indian students being attacked came from.....

My bro tells me...comparing culture in Aus to India.....Sydney is like delhi...slow, cool, peaceful and live and let live kinds.. ......and Melbourne is like mumbai....fast, aggressive, and quite paced life...

just some personal opinions guys.....its all about....if u stay calm and do not disturb others...others wont even disturb you..... and adding another thought ....say in India....if you are roaming/driving out at night at 1-2 am, thr is a definite chance that you may find somebody on the streets and you can be mugged......i would say similar is the condition anywhere in the world.....so was in NYC, when I was in USA back then.....

chill people...and just hope to get your PR soon...


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
Again a million dollar question, can we (2010 applicants) get CO this year?? also if YES then how many months still ahead to get the grant.
I sure that in July DIAC will definitely introduce some speed breakers, so getting a bit nervous.

Can the Job sites be useful after u get PR but have not landed in AUS.?


----------



## SlimNeo

Gaurav said:


> Hi Ausmini,Pankaj
> Any guesses when CO will contact 2010 applicants??? I suppose we all are from 2010 batch only. I was away for some time as I was in a phase of Employer transition (u know how life becomes difficult wen u resign, the wicked emplyers haress u a lot prior realeasing)
> Once we get CO we can predict the date of our Visa grant, then can plan for some safe accomodation if we r headings towards same city....
> M making the statement SAFE as last Sunday I saw the movie CROOK which shows the racial attack on Indian community ...... lol
> Hope we don't have to face this........ best luck for all in this waiting lobby.


Believe me man .. I spend 2 years there in Melbourne and had a blasting life . Full night out and roaming around everywhere no matter what time & what place. I find Aussie are very friendly people and far better than UK. So no worries.. just get ready to rock & at the same time be a family guy… 

Regards,
Neo


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Again a million dollar question, can we (2010 applicants) get CO this year?? also if YES then how many months still ahead to get the grant.
> I sure that in July DIAC will definitely introduce some speed breakers, so getting a bit nervous.
> 
> Can the Job sites be useful after u get PR but have not landed in AUS.?


Well, we currently don't have enough historical data to be able to predict DIAC's processing speed with any serious accuracy. We have only 1 data point which tells us that approximately speaking DIAC is processing 3.5 months of backlog every 1.5 months. This leads to the projections in the attachment. I will Insha Allah keep updating this as we get new information from DIAC. I have attached a bitmap along with this post because HTML tables aren't supported on this website


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> Well, we currently don't have enough historical data to be able to predict DIAC's processing speed with any serious accuracy. We have only 1 data point which tells us that approximately speaking DIAC is processing 3.5 months of backlog every 1.5 months. This leads to the projections in the attachment. I will Insha Allah keep updating this as we get new information from DIAC. I have attached a bitmap along with this post because HTML tables aren't supported on this website


Thanks Ausmini 4 that update,
I have a long wait then, I had applied on 10th Aug 2010


----------



## Gaurav

SlimNeo said:


> Believe me man .. I spend 2 years there in Melbourne and had a blasting life . Full night out and roaming around everywhere no matter what time & what place. I find Aussie are very friendly people and far better than UK. So no worries.. just get ready to rock & at the same time be a family guy…
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


Hi SlimNeo,
M a family guy as well as a party-sharty fella 
I suppose moving in nights is safe enough when u r a part of group, else it's very risky :tongue1:


----------



## drag288

*June 2009*

Guys,

I read it in a forum that DIAC P3 - June 2009 applications are getting processed.

Cheers
:focus:


----------



## Guest

drag288 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I read it in a forum that DIAC P3 - June 2009 applications are getting processed.
> 
> Cheers
> :focus:


Wow that's great news drag288. Could you point me to this forum please??


----------



## ausvet

I'm May 09 LR country. And no CO.


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> Wow that's great news drag288. Could you point me to this forum please??


ausimmi
I've sent you a PM, check it out


----------



## Guest

drag288 said:


> ausimmi
> I've sent you a PM, check it out


Thanks drag288. One person is reporting CO allocation there. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest

ausvet said:


> I'm May 09 LR country. And no CO.


Have you submitted your medicals and police checks? If not, try submitting them and see if that does the magic or not...


----------



## aussieland

ausimmi said:


> Thanks drag288. One person is reporting CO allocation there. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


Plz put the details of the thread over here...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aussieland

ausvet said:


> I'm May 09 LR country. And no CO.


Plz go ahead with ur PCC n medicals...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aussieland

I have applied for Indian PCC...I know I m high risk country...but then got a chance as was going to my hometown so applied for it... 
They said it wll take 10 working days....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hazel_nutz

ausimmi said:


> Well, we currently don't have enough historical data to be able to predict DIAC's processing speed with any serious accuracy. We have only 1 data point which tells us that approximately speaking DIAC is processing 3.5 months of backlog every 1.5 months. This leads to the projections in the attachment. I will Insha Allah keep updating this as we get new information from DIAC. I have attached a bitmap along with this post because HTML tables aren't supported on this website


very optimistic timeline u got there! *both thumbs up* =D
I just lodged mine (175 Online) TODAY! My part is done... just gotta wait for them to start working on my application...


----------



## Guest

hazel_nutz said:


> very optimistic timeline u got there! *both thumbs up* =D
> I just lodged mine (175 Online) TODAY! My part is done... just gotta wait for them to start working on my application...


Welcome to the club hazel_nutz


----------



## Maz25

hazel_nutz said:


> very optimistic timeline u got there! *both thumbs up* =D
> I just lodged mine (175 Online) TODAY! My part is done... just gotta wait for them to start working on my application...


Hoping to have mine lodged by mid-March. Just got my IELTS result today (thank goodness I passed! Doing this test once was bad enough - certainly would not have wanted to do it again!). Just need to get a senior colleague to sign a reference letter for me since I can't get one off HR and after that, let the waiting begin...


----------



## Guest

PankajNamdeo said:


> Plz put the details of the thread over here...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 I think linking to another forum would not be allowed though not sure about it. Basically somebody has posted a message saying they are June 2009 applicant and have a CO. Who knows the person could be pulling everyone's leg. Let us wait and see.


----------



## Guest

Maz25 said:


> Hoping to have mine lodged by mid-March. Just got my IELTS result today (thank goodness I passed! Doing this test once was bad enough - certainly would not have wanted to do it again!). Just need to get a senior colleague to sign a reference letter for me since I can't get one off HR and after that, let the waiting begin...


If you have skills assessment + IELTS you can lodge your application now. You will have 28 days to provide the other 'evidences' like job references. Lodging now would mean getting CO early as you know.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ausimmi said:


> If you have skills assessment + IELTS you can lodge your application now. You will have 28 days to provide the other 'evidences' like job references. Lodging now would mean getting CO early as you know.


Hi All,
P3 has a good news.
One of my friend applied on 26th April 2009 [Accountant, 175 VISA] and she has been called for medicals. She is from Sri Lankan and seems that the high-risk thing does not impact applicant significantly.
So we can assume the department has processed almost all application up to 28th April 2009.
Pray for us.
Chaminda


----------



## SlimNeo

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> P3 has a good news.
> One of my friend applied on 26th April 2009 [Accountant, 175 VISA] and she has been called for medicals. She is from Sri Lankan and seems that the high-risk thing does not impact applicant significantly.
> So we can assume the department has processed almost all application up to 28th April 2009.
> Pray for us.
> Chaminda


Its a good news ..  . I think we might get a surprice update from DIAC next week saying all p3 till june 2010 is going to get allocated... 

Thanks for the update sampath.

Neo


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> P3 has a good news.
> One of my friend applied on 26th April 2009 [Accountant, 175 VISA] and she has been called for medicals. She is from Sri Lankan and seems that the high-risk thing does not impact applicant significantly.
> So we can assume the department has processed almost all application up to 28th April 2009.
> Pray for us.
> Chaminda


Chaminda you are an angel  Keep up the stream of good news


----------



## aussieland

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> P3 has a good news.
> One of my friend applied on 26th April 2009 [Accountant, 175 VISA] and she has been called for medicals. She is from Sri Lankan and seems that the high-risk thing does not impact applicant significantly.
> So we can assume the department has processed almost all application up to 28th April 2009.
> Pray for us.
> Chaminda


DAIC has never mentioned abt the high n low risk thing for applicants till Apr 2010(thou it's implicit)...
They have only mentioned it for P3 beyond Apr 2010....
Correct me if i m have read the rules wrongly... 
But never the less it's always a welcome news....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Its a good news ..  . I think we might get a surprice update from DIAC next week saying all p3 till june 2010 is going to get allocated...
> 
> Thanks for the update sampath.
> 
> Neo


Hi Neo,
The thread by chaminda only says that his friend who applied on 26th april 2009 has got a CO. And since we are only post aug 2010 applicants we still have a long way to go....But it definitely pays to be optimistic.....

Dhawal.


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Hi Neo,
> The thread by chaminda only says that his friend who applied on 26th april 2009 has got a CO. And since we are only post aug 2010 applicants we still have a long way to go....But it definitely pays to be optimistic.....
> 
> Dhawal.


yes Dhawal.. i was just trying to be optimistic 

but there is take in my thought... from june 2009 to June 2010 there was very less application.. in SOL list.

so there is a chance that .. they will finish this one year application in less than a month 

a wild guess.. 

Neo


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> yes Dhawal.. i was just trying to be optimistic
> 
> but there is take in my thought... from june 2009 to June 2010 there was very less application.. in SOL list.
> 
> so there is a chance that .. they will finish this one year application in less than a month
> 
> a wild guess..
> 
> Neo


Actually I read somewhere on the web that when the CSL rules were being changed DIAC was flooded with such a lot of applications that they had to put a freeze from 8 may 2010 till June 30 2010. So I wouldn't say a lot of applications were NOT launched. But the reason we are interested is that it shows things are progressing forward.


----------



## aussieland

So wats the common opinion that from June 2009 to July 2010 there many application or very less application?

I believe that there would be less no. Of applications as lots of them vanished very fast due to CSL/MODL being prevalent then...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest

DIAC's current processing workload constitutes two types of people:

1. People who had been allocated CO before July 2010 and their applications had moved forward but visa had not been granted. If such people now lie in Category 3, DIAC resources would be finalizing their applications. I talked with a friend of mine earlier who is in Australia right now. He applied on CSL in March 2009 from High Risk country and got visa in December. On the other hand, on another forum I have seen a May 2009 CSL/MODL applicant who still hasn't gotten a visa (although he did get CO in Oct 2009). On that same forum, an August 2009 CSL/MODL applicant got his visa a few days ago. The important point to note is that for people who had a CO before July 2009, the "28 April 2009" boundary DOES NOT seem to apply. People who applied much later than that are actually getting their visa!!!

2. People who had NOT been allocated CO at all. My guess is that for the April 28 2009 timeframe, this would be people who were at that time in Category 5/6 and due to new SOL 3 now lie in Category 3.

3. Some people are reporting that people from after April 2009 got CO in 2011. I think this MAY be a case of confused reporting. Maybe the CO contacted the person AGAIN in 2011 and this has been confused as 'getting the CO newly allocated'?

So, in actuality, we CAN say that the 'processing timeline' is ranging from April 2009 till August 2009. Also, remember that only 1 or 2 people are repoting getting visas. It is unfortunate that the reports are scattered across so many different forums. It would be really helpful if all these reports could be summarized at one place so we know exactly how many people are really getting visas. If someone could ask their agent to shed some light on this, that would also be great!!!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ausimmi said:


> DIAC's current processing workload constitutes two types of people:
> 
> 1. People who had been allocated CO before July 2010 and their applications had moved forward but visa had not been granted. If such people now lie in Category 3, DIAC resources would be finalizing their applications. I talked with a friend of mine earlier who is in Australia right now. He applied on CSL in March 2009 from High Risk country and got visa in December. On the other hand, on another forum I have seen a May 2009 CSL/MODL applicant who still hasn't gotten a visa (although he did get CO in Oct 2009). On that same forum, an August 2009 CSL/MODL applicant got his visa a few days ago. The important point to note is that for people who had a CO before July 2009, the "28 April 2009" boundary DOES NOT seem to apply. People who applied much later than that are actually getting their visa!!!
> 
> 2. People who had NOT been allocated CO at all. My guess is that for the April 28 2009 timeframe, this would be people who were at that time in Category 5/6 and due to new SOL 3 now lie in Category 3.
> 
> 3. Some people are reporting that people from after April 2009 got CO in 2011. I think this MAY be a case of confused reporting. Maybe the CO contacted the person AGAIN in 2011 and this has been confused as 'getting the CO newly allocated'?
> 
> So, in actuality, we CAN say that the 'processing timeline' is ranging from April 2009 till August 2009. Also, remember that only 1 or 2 people are repoting getting visas. It is unfortunate that the reports are scattered across so many different forums. It would be really helpful if all these reports could be summarized at one place so we know exactly how many people are really getting visas. If someone could ask their agent to shed some light on this, that would also be great!!!


Hi All,
One of my friends applied for 175 as an Accountant, hence priority-3. She was allocated a case officer on 28th February 2011. She is from Sri Lanka which is a high risk country.
It seems that HR/LR classification does not affect the VISA applicant in HR countries significantly.
Chaminda


----------



## nookie

I have a question about IELTS test, I got L9, R8.5, S7.5, W6.5, Overall 8, Shall I re-sit the IELTS test to get the 25 points?


----------



## Gaurav

nookie said:


> I have a question about IELTS test, I got L9, R8.5, S7.5, W6.5, Overall 8, Shall I re-sit the IELTS test to get the 25 points?



You need to reappear, if u r running short of points.


----------



## nookie

Gaurav said:


> You need to reappear, if u r running short of points.


And I have to take the 4 tests again, and I have to get 7 in each band, right?


----------



## shafaqat309

nookie said:


> And I have to take the 4 tests again, and I have to get 7 in each band, right?


100% right


----------



## aussieland

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> One of my friends applied for 175 as an Accountant, hence priority-3. She was allocated a case officer on 28th February 2011. She is from Sri Lanka which is a high risk country.
> It seems that HR/LR classification does not affect the VISA applicant in HR countries significantly.
> Chaminda


its good news..that CO is there from HR applicant...but there would be some delay in getting the case finalized...as it would some background checking (although I hope its not the case)


----------



## aussieland

plz check the following thread as it says abt the LR-June 2009-P3 applicant geting a call from CO...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-processing-time-case-officer.html#post469832


----------



## Guest

PankajNamdeo said:


> plz check the following thread as it says abt the LR-June 2009-P3 applicant geting a call from CO...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-processing-time-case-officer.html#post469832


Yayyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## nookie

Any insights about remarking the ielts exam?


----------



## bluedolphins

nookie said:


> Any insights about remarking the ielts exam?


Hi Nookie,
Last year i appeared for IELTS again after rules got changed, to my surprise i got less then 7 in speaking and writing which was less than my expection. But i knew i should have got atleast 7. I applied for a recheck and i got 7 in all. So it all depends upon your gut feeling. if you think u have got less than what you have expected then you may try the rechecking options.

I can understand your frustation of reappering in IELTS.All the best.

Br.


----------



## toti

*Yes you Can*



nookie said:


> Any insights about remarking the ielts exam?


Dear ,

you can do IELTS Remarks

it will take about 2 months ( for Speaking , Writing) and you will pay about 95 $ for the remarks - if they revised your marks , they will refund it back

for (listing & reading ) it will take about 2 weeks only , the amount about 13 $ and it's not refundable 

some people did that and they got it revised , some Not .

it depending on how you feel about what you did on exam , did you feel unfair of your remarks ??


----------



## aussieland

*Good news!!!!Got an email from DIAC asking for PCC & Medicals to be ready*

Hi All,

Today morning I got an email from DIAC saying that...I might get CO allocated in next three months from today, so start getting ready with ur Medicals, PCC, Form 80 & Change in circumstances etc

Luckily I got the passport after getting PCC done today only (what a coincidence )...so will plan for Medicals in Mumbai ASAP....anybody who has done the Medical process can help me out...

I m pretty sure that this news wll get the smile & hope for all the P3 applicants...


----------



## Dhawal

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning I got an email from DIAC saying that...I might get CO allocated in next three months from today, so start getting ready with ur Medicals, PCC, Form 80 & Change in circumstances etc
> 
> Luckily I got the passport after getting PCC done today only (what a coincidence )...so will plan for Medicals in Mumbai ASAP....anybody who has done the Medical process can help me out...
> 
> I m pretty sure that this news wll get the smile & hope for all the P3 applicants...


Hi Aussieland,
This is indeed gr8 news for you as well as all P3 applicants.....Do keep us posted....Can you PM me your cell number.


----------



## iwh_aus

*Mail from DIAC asking to get ready with PCC/Meds. *

We also got the same mail on 3/18 asking to get ready with PCC and medicals in anticipation of CO allocation within next 3 months. We submitted our application in Sep 2010. Fingers crossed...


----------



## yks

Hey iwh_aus

Could you please let us know your ANZSCO code under which you applied?


----------



## aussieland

Dhawal said:


> Hi Aussieland,
> This is indeed gr8 news for you as well as all P3 applicants.....Do keep us posted....Can you PM me your cell number.


plz IM me..i wll provide u the same..


----------



## drag288

No reply from DIAC yet, for the PLE raised on Friday

Any updates?? did someone call DIAC or received any response for the PLE?


Thanks
Div


----------



## Gaurav

My ANZSCO is also Analyst Programmer and applied in Aug 2010. Wonder why we have not received any email


drag288 said:


> No reply from DIAC yet, for the PLE raised on Friday
> 
> Any updates?? did someone call DIAC or received any response for the PLE?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Div


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> My ANZSCO is also Analyst Programmer and applied in Aug 2010. Wonder why we have not received any email


Take a look at this for my current hypothesis:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-received-e-mail-enter-here-3.html#post481864


----------



## iNinjaN

Hi guys,

Just a good news from my end! 

ACS - business analyst
Applied 175 - feb 2011

My agent got the same mail over the weekend to start doing medical and pcc as CO will be allocated in next 3 months!!!

Regards,
Harsh

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iwh_aus

Applied under 261312 Developer Programmer



yks said:


> Hey iwh_aus
> 
> Could you please let us know your ANZSCO code under which you applied?


----------



## drag288

iwh_aus said:


> Applied under 261312 Developer Programmer



Restless....frustrating... No response for the PLE raised since 2 days
atleast they can publish in their website about what's happening instead of keeping us in dark...


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> My ANZSCO is also Analyst Programmer and applied in Aug 2010. Wonder why we have not received any email


Gaurav
Any updates from ur side? we both applied on the same day under same ASCO code(yours might be ANZCO as per the ACS letter)

- Divya


----------



## Guest

drag288 said:


> Restless....frustrating... No response for the PLE raised since 2 days
> atleast they can publish in their website about what's happening instead of keeping us in dark...


Don't worry drag288, you've got loads of company. We all know PLEs don't get a response for at least 5 days and that is when there is lesser load - with this update they would have been swamped by PLEs. As a matter of fact, if you DON'T get a response, it would be a good sign. That is because if you are going to be allocated a Case Officer soon, they probably won't take the pains to reply to you when you will be contacted by your CO anyways. So one of two things will happen - you will get a response in 7 - 10 days OR you will get a CO in the next month or so. Just relax and try to divert your attention somewhere else.


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> Don't worry drag288, you've got loads of company. We all know PLEs don't get a response for at least 5 days and that is when there is lesser load - with this update they would have been swamped by PLEs. As a matter of fact, if you DON'T get a response, it would be a good sign. That is because if you are going to be allocated a Case Officer soon, they probably won't take the pains to reply to you when you will be contacted by your CO anyways. So one of two things will happen - you will get a response in 7 - 10 days OR you will get a CO in the next month or so. Just relax and try to divert your attention somewhere else.


Hi Ausimmi,

Thanks for the soothing words of comfort.


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> Gaurav
> Any updates from ur side? we both applied on the same day under same ASCO code(yours might be ANZCO as per the ACS letter)
> 
> - Divya


Hi Divya,
No update for me too, don't understand why DIAC is not so prompt in service.


----------



## drag288

*I read it in a Chinese forum - only 10K applicants have received emails*



Gaurav said:


> Hi Divya,
> No update for me too, don't understand why DIAC is not so prompt in service.


Message from another forum (Im not sure how far its true)
I have checked couple of Chinese forums and they all have the following headline “Ready to go- a large scale immigration began to approve G3- again reached the peak of approved groups- the quota is expected to take 10,000 ” regarding recent email from DIAC.

I am not sure of the source, but if that’s true then DIAC sent that email to10,000 CAT3 applicants. Moreover, this 10,000 figure includes both 175, 176 (Family Sponsored) as well as 885 (onshore students) visa applicants.


i think cat 3 and some of cat 4 will be ok my thinking behind this according to a diac liason meeting they stated cat 4 will start to be processed this year comforting news for cat 4 but before that happens cat 3 must be co allocated so working on that theory cat 3 couldn't have reached its quota yet if they are thinking of starting to process cat 4 ?


Divya


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> Restless....frustrating... No response for the PLE raised since 2 days
> atleast they can publish in their website about what's happening instead of keeping us in dark...


Divya,
Any reply to ur PLE???? :confused2:


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> Divya,
> Any reply to ur PLE???? :confused2:


No yet Gaurav, did u take a look at my earlier post?
DIAC has sent such emails to 10k applicants only


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> No yet Gaurav, did u take a look at my earlier post?
> DIAC has sent such emails to 10k applicants only


Yup, I read it.
If this is truth, then what was the criteria??


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> Yup, I read it.
> If this is truth, then what was the criteria??


God knows :-(
I've already spend $10 calling card with no luck
DIAC's line is always busy almost 40-50 mins on hold...

Some people have received emails on Monday as-well they have not stopped sending emails

Pretty strange huh


----------



## drag288

drag288 said:


> God knows :-(
> I've already spend $10 calling card with no luck
> DIAC's line is always busy almost 40-50 mins on hold...
> 
> Some people have received emails on Monday as-well they have not stopped sending emails
> 
> Pretty strange huh


There's one guy who has done a bit of calculations here (copied the info from some other forum)

statistical calculations on the CAT 2 and CAT 3 applications: from the link provided..

Statistics - Migration Agent Activity Reports and Statistics

The CAT 2 applications from (Oct 2009- Oct 2010) - 13356 cases submitted
The CAT 3 applications from (Oct 2009- Oct 2010) - 19119 cases submitted.

CAT 2 :

CO allocations started in Nov2010 and are onto current dates by Feb 2011

CAT2 Average : 890 cases per week allocated to CO. ( Nov - 17th Feb 2011)

CAT 3:
Now, I am projecting the below to happen for CAT 3 allocations:-(if I consider an 
average of 4k application in between June 2009-Oct2009) - Total of 23119 cases starting this week.

CAT 3 Average: if I take 890-900 allocations based on CAT 2 allocations.

CAT 3 will take :23119/900 = ~25 weeks. so between March 2011 - Sept 2011. All applications upto Jan 2011 should be allocated CO's.

PS: Not counting CAT 2 fallouts, CAT 3 fallouts into CAT 4 etc.( ppl with VE176 SS not in new SMP/SOL or VE175 applicants not in SOL).


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> Message from another forum (Im not sure how far its true)
> I have checked couple of Chinese forums and they all have the following headline “Ready to go- a large scale immigration began to approve G3- again reached the peak of approved groups- the quota is expected to take 10,000 ” regarding recent email from DIAC.
> 
> Divya


Hi Divya,
This is not logical and its contradicting to what DIAC has told “P3 will be allocated based on the lodgment date” . From recent history DIAC have not implemented any law or criteria before publishing it to the public even though many of their changes effected lots of applicants but they published in before implementing it. So there is no question of selecting some random people to fill the quota since the current law is perfectly clear about the processing of P3.

Best Regards
Neo


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> There's one guy who has done a bit of calculations here (copied the info from some other forum)
> 
> statistical calculations on the CAT 2 and CAT 3 applications: from the link provided..
> 
> Statistics - Migration Agent Activity Reports and Statistics
> 
> The CAT 2 applications from (Oct 2009- Oct 2010) - 13356 cases submitted
> The CAT 3 applications from (Oct 2009- Oct 2010) - 19119 cases submitted.
> 
> CAT 2 :
> 
> CO allocations started in Nov2010 and are onto current dates by Feb 2011
> 
> CAT2 Average : 890 cases per week allocated to CO. ( Nov - 17th Feb 2011)
> 
> CAT 3:
> Now, I am projecting the below to happen for CAT 3 allocations:-(if I consider an
> average of 4k application in between June 2009-Oct2009) - Total of 23119 cases starting this week.
> 
> CAT 3 Average: if I take 890-900 allocations based on CAT 2 allocations.
> 
> CAT 3 will take :23119/900 = ~25 weeks. so between March 2011 - Sept 2011. All applications upto Jan 2011 should be allocated CO's.
> 
> PS: Not counting CAT 2 fallouts, CAT 3 fallouts into CAT 4 etc.( ppl with VE176 SS not in new SMP/SOL or VE175 applicants not in SOL).


There is a Big Mistake in the calculation ...

Am sure Migration Agent Activity Reports and Statistics is correct .This statics has got how many application came in each year in each visa category. The total number what he had told might be also correct . 



> The CAT 3 applications from (Oct 2009- Oct 2010) - 19119 cases submitted.


Please note that from July 2009 to May-June 2010 we had CSL and MODL in place. Most of the applicants in 175 and 176 were fall in this category and they had fast processing that time . So even though the application number Oct 2009- Oct 2010 is big but most of them are closed, only very few is left which was not in MODL or CSL and those MODL and CSL guys who got effected by law change in June 2010.

So the number is very less. 

If DIAC process the application at below mentioned speed 


> CAT 3 Average: if I take 890-900 allocations based on CAT 2 allocations.


Then they will finish all application till Jan in 3 months 

I hope this is what they have told now.

Regards,
Neo


----------



## statue

drag288 said:


> ...Some people have received emails on Monday as-well they have not stopped sending emails...


This is good sign that they are still sending emails.


----------



## matchless

Thank God P3 has been moved till June 2010. see the attachment


----------



## yks

matchless said:


> Thank God P3 has been moved till June 2010. see the attachment


i think it has been 30 june for since begining when DIAC updated there mail rely facility


----------



## drag288

DIAC is allocating CO's for Sep/Oct 2009 applicants.


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> DIAC is allocating CO's for Sep/Oct 2009 applicants.


I hope by next week end you will get a CO 

All the best ..!!

Neo


----------



## chaminda.sampath

drag288 said:


> DIAC is allocating CO's for Sep/Oct 2009 applicants.


How did you get this information?


----------



## aussieland

drag288 said:


> DIAC is allocating CO's for Sep/Oct 2009 applicants.


plz let us know the source of this news?


----------



## drag288

aussieland said:


> plz let us know the source of this news?


Other Oz migration forums where people keep posting CAT 3 updates.


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> I hope by next week end you will get a CO
> 
> All the best ..!!
> 
> Neo


Lets hope for the best 
I'm an Aug 2010 applicant so 11 months of backlog in a week huh is it possible???
well, we all dont have a choice but to wait.


----------



## iNinjaN

drag288 said:


> Other Oz migration forums where people keep posting CAT 3 updates.


Can you please PM me the link?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aussieland

drag288 said:


> Lets hope for the best
> I'm an Aug 2010 applicant so 11 months of backlog in a week huh is it possible???
> well, we all dont have a choice but to wait.


going by the current rate it looks not far away..


----------



## melinscotland

aussieland said:


> going by the current rate it looks not far away..


I got a email and I applied in oct 2010.


----------



## statue

Please let us know when did you receive the email?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Expat Forum


----------



## matchless

melinscotland said:


> I got a email and I applied in oct 2010.


which kind of visa u applied for? did u get the CO allocation email?


----------



## melinscotland

Last Friday  I applied for a 176 sponsored by my brother. Yup booked my Medicals and police check underway


----------



## viva

hi i lodged 175 visa on dec 2008... my occupation is on sol schedule 1 
my question is will i be considered under priority 3 ? 

its already been more than 2 yrs no response from immi people


----------



## viva

if i m under priority 3, in aspc mail its saying that priority 3 currently processing is between
jan - jun 2008. but i have lodged application dec 2008. but dint get any response yet.... what does that mean? :confused2:


----------



## SlimNeo

viva said:


> if i m under priority 3, in aspc mail its saying that priority 3 currently processing is between
> jan - jun 2008. but i have lodged application dec 2008. but dint get any response yet.... what does that mean? :confused2:


currently processing has reached till oct 2009 .. since your app is dec 2008 .. please raise a PLE asap ... if you are sure that you fall in P3.

Neo


----------



## aussieland

viva said:


> hi i lodged 175 visa on dec 2008... my occupation is on sol schedule 1
> my question is will i be considered under priority 3 ?
> 
> its already been more than 2 yrs no response from immi people


I got it confirmed from DIAC by about my priority by raising PLE


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
Any recent update regarding P3 timelines???


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Any recent update regarding P3 timelines???


Oct 2009 to Dec 2009 applicants are getting CO's and fewer grants for Oct 2008 applicants since yesterday.

That's the latest update as of now


----------



## Dhawal

drag288 said:


> Oct 2009 to Dec 2009 applicants are getting CO's and fewer grants for Oct 2008 applicants since yesterday.
> 
> That's the latest update as of now


Hi,
Thats certainly great news.But on what basis you saying that?

Dhawal.


----------



## drag288

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Thats certainly great news.But on what basis you saying that?
> 
> Dhawal.


I refer to the other OZ migration forums and visa timelines page
where people update their timelines regularly.


----------



## Dhawal

drag288 said:


> I refer to the other OZ migration forums and visa timelines page
> where people update their timelines regularly.



Ok..but what if these appicants are LR countries....coz HR countries take time right?


----------



## drag288

Dhawal said:


> Ok..but what if these appicants are LR countries....coz HR countries take time right?


I saw 2 indian nationality applicants getting CO's since yesterday.
Last week there were quite a few LR applicants who got their visa grants...


----------



## iNinjaN

drag288 said:


> I saw 2 indian nationality applicants getting CO's since yesterday.
> Last week there were quite a few LR applicants who got their visa grants...


Can u please PM me the link of the forum?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## viva

please help ... 

hi i lodged 175 visa on dec 2008... my occupation is on sol schedule 1
*my question is will i be considered under priority 3 ?*

its already been more than 2 yrs no response from immi people 

please hegive me an answer


----------



## viva

please help ...

*hi i lodged 175 visa on dec 2008... my occupation is on sol schedule 1 but not in sol schedule 1*
*my question is will i be considered under priority 3 ?*

its already been more than 2 yrs no response from immi people

please hegive me an answer


----------



## jewoley

Hi viva, 
Do you in mean in schedule 1 and not schedule 3? You wrote in schedule 1 but not in schedule 1 - that doesn't seem to make sense. For priority 3, I think your occupation has to be in schedule 3 for visa 175. have you tried raising a PLE?


----------



## viva

oh sorry... it means my occupation is in schedule 1 but not in schedule 3


----------



## viva

will raising aPLE effect my visa proces... i heard some thing like that...thsy confused

i aplied visa on dec 2008 so will the new sol effect my visa application.. should i still be considered in priority 3?
coz in new sol list faq its writtes as

" Who would the new list apply to?
The new list will apply to all new GSM applications made from 1 July 2010."

what does this mean?


----------



## jewoley

i think in terms of priority processing, the new SOL affects you - so if your occupation is not on Schedule 3, most people would fall under priority 4.
what they meant by "apply to" is for people like me who wanted to apply for a GSM visa after 1st July 2010, I would have to have an occupation on SOL Schedule 3 (which I do not  but thankfully I got SA SS which enabled me to apply for a 176 visa and occupation is on Schedule 4)

I don't think raising a PLE will affect your application - if I'm not mistaken, I've also read that one forum member raised/raises a PLE every week. Just try, at least you'll (hopefully) get a more concrete answer.


----------



## rozam

Do you think we will have a DIAC update on 1st april 2011 regarding the timelines??

what is the *latest* application of priority3 allocated to a CO/ any idea?


----------



## Dhawal

Latest update from DIAC:

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on
processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This
information is updated fortnightly.
Last updated 1 April 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox
is not monitored. Contact details for GSM are listed below.

Current Processing Dates

If your application date has recently come into our current processing date
range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for
an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period.

Priority Processed Applications
Under the priority processing direction we are giving priority in
allocation to applications with a nominated occupation that appears in an
active State Migration Plan - Priority Group 2.

Priority Group 3 applications are allocated only where all Priority Group 2
have already been allocated. Priority Group 4 cases will be allocated once
all Priority Group 3 are allocated.

To determine which priority group your application falls into please read
the information on the department’s website at:
General Skilled Migration

For further information regarding State Migration Plans please visit the
department’s website at:
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...statmig-fs.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...tatmig-faq.pdf


Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being
considered by a case officer:

Priority 2 State Migration Plan:
*Priority 2 applications are currently being allocated within a week of
DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/
Territory Government. As a result applicants are encouraged, where
possible, to provide decision ready Priority 2 applications to facilitate
more efficient processing and finalisation of these applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 April 2011
VE 176 (paper): 1 April 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VB 886 (paper): 1 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 1 April 2011
VF 475 (paper): 1 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
Vc 487 (paper): 1 April 2011

Priority group 3

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 16 July 2009
VE 175 (paper): 16 July 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged):16 July 2009
VE 176 (paper): 16 July 2009

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 16 July 2009
VF 475 (paper): 16 July 2009

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an
occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been
allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 25 October 2010
VB 885 (paper): 25 October 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 25 October 2010
VB 886 (paper): 25 October 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 25 October 2010
VC 487 (paper): 25 October 2010

Also check the pdf attachment alongwith which answers majority of the questions...


----------



## yks

DIAC is bull****ing....how can the find out from the application if it will need initial 
CO assessment before applicant can proceed with the Medicaid and police clearance.

I thing it's a waste of time now to predict on what basis they are sending email...


----------



## aussieland

yks said:


> DIAC is bull****ing....how can the find out from the application if it will need initial
> CO assessment before applicant can proceed with the Medicaid and police clearance.
> 
> I thing it's a waste of time now to predict on what basis they are sending email...


All I would say is..just wait abit as the new update (1apr) says that similar new email from DAIC will be sent soon to others P3 applicants...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iNinjaN

Exactly aussieland! And one thing we all née to remember that this I a country's immigration process, they would not intend to disclose all their internal process! And they néed people, they would not be interested to stop or delay processing as their economy is now highly dependent on migrants!!!

So all hoping for best and let's see how diac process in future 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## uroojs

what i got to understand fromt his e-mail is that DIAC is surrently processing all application received till 16-July-2009 for visa 175... right?

My application date is 24-Dec-2009 online..... that means my turn will come after 5 months?


Plz correct me if i am wrong.

and also tell me how to get this e-mail....? i mean i never got this e-mail from DIAC


----------



## statue

uroojs said:


> what i got to understand fromt his e-mail is that DIAC is surrently processing all application received till 16-July-2009 for visa 175... right?
> 
> My application date is 24-Dec-2009 online..... that means my turn will come after 5 months?
> 
> 
> Plz correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> and also tell me how to get this e-mail....? i mean i never got this e-mail from DIAC


To get that email, send a blank email to [email protected], you will get an automated response after a while.

Do you know whether your application is in priority 3 or 4? If you are in proiority 3, then you will get a case officer in 1-2 months. If you do not know your priority, you can follow the links available in the email that you will get in response to blank email.


----------



## uroojs

statue said:


> To get that email, send a blank email to [email protected], you will get an automated response after a while.
> 
> Do you know whether your application is in priority 3 or 4? If you are in proiority 3, then you will get a case officer in 1-2 months. If you do not know your priority, you can follow the links available in the email that you will get in response to blank email.




My Details are:

Application date: 25-Dec-2009 Online
Category : P3 - 175
CO Allocated: 26-Feb-2010
Medical and Police checks : yet to be done
CO says my internal and external checking is being done and i am waiting....


----------



## statue

uroojs said:


> My Details are:
> 
> Application date: 25-Dec-2009 Online
> Category : P3 - 175
> CO Allocated: 26-Feb-2010
> Medical and Police checks : yet to be done
> CO says my internal and external checking is being done and i am waiting....


As your application already has been allocated to a CO, these timelines are not relevant to you. However, your application is likely to proceed further within next 2-3 months.


----------



## nookie

toti said:


> Dear ,
> 
> you can do IELTS Remarks
> 
> it will take about 2 months ( for Speaking , Writing) and you will pay about 95 $ for the remarks - if they revised your marks , they will refund it back
> 
> for (listing & reading ) it will take about 2 weeks only , the amount about 13 $ and it's not refundable
> 
> some people did that and they got it revised , some Not .
> 
> it depending on how you feel about what you did on exam , did you feel unfair of your remarks ??


I am sorry I was travelling to Russia past weeks and couldn't check, yes I feel unfair and I did a remark too and waiting for the result


----------



## rozam

nookie said:


> I am sorry I was travelling to Russia past weeks and couldn't check, yes I feel unfair and I did a remark too and waiting for the result


Hi Nookie,
I made a remark for my speaking and they raised the mark from6.5 to 7.5, and fully refunded the amount paid for remark, it took 3 weeks


----------



## nookie

I am lodging my application soon (before 30 June 2011) Just got my ACS +ve 261312 (Developer Programmer). 
1-Is it better to lodge after 30 June under the new points test?http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-testfaq.pdf
And by better I mean the processing will be faster or not?
2- If I am to lodge prior to 30 June, would I need a new ACS assessment?
3- Would someone provide me on how to lodge my application, what is required, I already have my ielts, my wife's ielts and my ACS and I am in priority 3 and the 2570$, and is there any proof required to prove that my spouse(Wife) is actually my spouse? Because we are still not married legally and it would take long time and I don't want to miss the 30 June deadline.
Thanks
Amr


----------



## expatforummember

*Have you got CO?*



iwh_aus said:


> We also got the same mail on 3/18 asking to get ready with PCC and medicals in anticipation of CO allocation within next 3 months. We submitted our application in Sep 2010. Fingers crossed...



As per the "current processing dates email" from immigration dept, they have asigned CO's till October 25, 2010. Did you receive any email from CO or any changes when you check online?

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## Gaurav

expatforummember said:


> As per the "current processing dates email" from immigration dept, they have asigned CO's till October 25, 2010. Did you receive any email from CO or any changes when you check online?
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi


I had applied in Aug 2010, why I didn't received any mail???


----------



## expatforummember

Gaurav said:


> I had applied in Aug 2010, why I didn't received any mail???


If you send a blank email to : [email protected] ,
you will receive email with current processing times. Did you check your application status online? Is there any change?


----------



## Gaurav

expatforummember said:


> If you send a blank email to : [email protected] ,
> you will receive email with current processing times. Did you check your application status online? Is there any change?


I check atleast 10 times in a day, both online status as well as inbox


----------



## Guest

expatforummember said:


> As per the "current processing dates email" from immigration dept, they have asigned CO's till October 25, 2010. Did you receive any email from CO or any changes when you check online?
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi


The 25 October timeline is for onshore applicants. We are offshore applicants and our timeline is 16 July 2009.


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> The 25 October timeline is for onshore applicants. We are offshore applicants and our timeline is 16 July 2009.


That means still 2 to 3 months we have to sit in Dugout. :ranger:


----------



## toti

expatforummember said:


> As per the "current processing dates email" from immigration dept, they have asigned CO's till October 25, 2010. Did you receive any email from CO or any changes when you check online?
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi


i'm sorry , but i have just checked gsm current processing dates email - and it said that for P3 it's still up to 16 July 2009 ... by simple calculation you will notify that they processing about 3 months in one month , i applied on aug 2010 , depending on this calculation i may be allocated to CO in next Aug-Sep 2011 ... i pray to GOD and full of hope


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> The 25 October timeline is for onshore applicants. We are offshore applicants and our timeline is 16 July 2009.


yes that's true !!!


----------



## Gaurav

toti said:


> i'm sorry , but i have just checked gsm current processing dates email - and it said that for P3 it's still up to 16 July 2009 ... by simple calculation you will notify that they processing about 3 months in one month , i applied on aug 2010 , depending on this calculation i may be allocated to CO in next Aug-Sep 2011 ... i pray to GOD and full of hope


M in the same boat with you, Relative sponsored and applied in Aug 2010.
Still not able to understand why selected few are getting emails and that too with no criteria announced ?


----------



## Guest

I just noticed that DIAC processed 1.75 months of priority 3 on shore backlog in 0.5 months. IF they keep up this processing speed, by 31 May 2011 they would have processed all on shore priority 3 applications up till 31 May 2011. This would mean faster processing for the off shore priority 3 appilcants in June 2011. At the current speed of 1.5 months of backlog in 0.5 months, off shore priority 3 applications would be processed up till January 16 2010 by 31 May 2011. If we double the speed for the month of June 2011, then on 30 June 2011, all applicants up till 16 August 2010 would have been allocated (I have discounted the period from 8 May 2010 - 30 June 2010 when DIAC placed a freeze on new applications).

The above analysis could fail if DIAC either reduces the processimg speed OR the number of applications left to be processed decreases dramatically. Let us remember that even though the official word on allocation is 16 July 2009, many aug/sept/oct applicants have already been contacted by DIAC. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## iwh_aus

Have initiated our PCC and Meds in anticipation of CO allocation in the next 3 months? keeping our fingers crossed.
By the way, the online status website seems to be down for the last couple of days. has anyone else been able to access it?


----------



## aussieland

ausimmi said:


> Let us remember that even though the official word on allocation is 16 July 2009, many aug/sept/oct applicants have already been contacted by DIAC. Keeping fingers crossed...


Acc to my believe it's 16 July candidates have got their case finalised...n DAIC is allocating CO to OCT 2010 candidates....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest

aussieland said:


> Acc to my believe it's 16 July candidates have got their case finalised...n DAIC is allocating CO to OCT 2010 candidates....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Well, we have the case of aqswedfr who lodged a SS application some time in April 2009 and has been stuck in a lengthy background check, yet the timeline for priority 2 is April 1 2011. So I do think that the 16 July timeline is for case officer allocation ONLY. According to DIAC, EVERYONE up till 16 July 2009 has been allocated a case officer. And from the forums we do know that people from Aug/Sep/Oct(???) have been contacted by case officers.


----------



## statue

aussieland said:


> Acc to my believe it's 16 July candidates have got their case finalised...n DAIC is allocating CO to OCT 2010 candidates....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


DIAC auto-response email mentions:

"...Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being
*considered* by a case officer..."

Applications are being 'considered' by CO, is it another stage that comes after allocation of CO ? :confused2:


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> I just noticed that DIAC processed 1.75 months of priority 3 on shore backlog in 0.5 months. IF they keep up this processing speed, by 31 May 2011 they would have processed all on shore priority 3 applications up till 31 May 2011. This would mean faster processing for the off shore priority 3 appilcants in June 2011. At the current speed of 1.5 months of backlog in 0.5 months, off shore priority 3 applications would be processed up till January 16 2010 by 31 May 2011. If we double the speed for the month of June 2011, then on 30 June 2011, all applicants up till 16 August 2010 would have been allocated (I have discounted the period from 8 May 2010 - 30 June 2010 when DIAC placed a freeze on new applications).
> 
> The above analysis could fail if DIAC either reduces the processimg speed OR the number of applications left to be processed decreases dramatically. Let us remember that even though the official word on allocation is 16 July 2009, many aug/sept/oct applicants have already been contacted by DIAC. Keeping fingers crossed...


and you can simply notic that they processing 3 months of P3 Cat in one month ( according to the gsm emial ) so that mean by next Aug 2011 may be they will finish up to Aug 2010 ( i didnt discount the period of freezing )


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> and you can simply notic that they processing 3 months of P3 Cat in one month [Snip]...


That would remove all the dots from my analysis  Why do you think ACS itself recommended analyst programmer as my nominated occupation???


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> Well, we have the case of aqswedfr who lodged a SS application some time in April 2009 and has been stuck in a lengthy background check, yet the timeline for priority 2 is April 1 2011. So I do think that the 16 July timeline is for case officer allocation ONLY. According to DIAC, EVERYONE up till 16 July 2009 has been allocated a case officer. And from the forums we do know that people from Aug/Sep/Oct(???) have been contacted by case officers.


Their update says something and we see something else in the forums....the processing months doesn't match with their email.
Oct/Nov people are getting CO's this week but their email says June2009 huh

Already I'm worried if my occupation is not present in the new SOL which is going to be released in July.
Since last week/today not many CO allocations or grants were seen, so with this speed I dont know how they can clear the backlogs.


----------



## Guest

drag288 said:


> Their update says something and we see something else in the forums....the processing months doesn't match with their email.
> Oct/Nov people are getting CO's this week but their email says June2009 huh
> 
> Already I'm worried if my occupation is not present in the new SOL which is going to be released in July.
> Since last week/today not many CO allocations or grants were seen, so with this speed I dont know how they can clear the backlogs.


Well, we do know that not everyone posts updates on forums. I believe the most reliable data we have got is from the DIAC emails themselves.

Don't worry. Analyst Programmer is NOT going anywhere from the new list. Trust me on this one


----------



## Dhawal

Gaurav said:


> M in the same boat with you, Relative sponsored and applied in Aug 2010.
> Still not able to understand why selected few are getting emails and that too with no criteria announced ?


Hi Gaurav,
Even i have not recieved the mail yet..........Mine is a paper based application...All we can do is wait and watch.....There is no explanation on what basis have they sent the mails to applicants.....


----------



## Gaurav

Dhawal said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> Even i have not recieved the mail yet..........Mine is a paper based application...All we can do is wait and watch.....There is no explanation on what basis have they sent the mails to applicants.....


Yup,
Hope they compensate for this delay by finalizing our cases soon after we submit Medicals/PCC


----------



## Dhawal

Yes am just waiting to get my visa grant.........Having to keep paience is getting on my nerves.....


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> Even i have not recieved the mail yet..........Mine is a paper based application...All we can do is wait and watch.....There is no explanation on what basis have they sent the mails to applicants.....


The attachment with the auto response email explicitly says that ONLY eVisa Priority 3 applicants. As I have said before, DIAC's automated algorithm cannot be executed on data sitting in paper applications - it must be entered into the system. So cheer up, there is some order behind the madness.


----------



## brajeshdave

It's been quite here for some time. Hope everyone in this family is doing well 
I had this question in my mind for sometime now: 
Is there anyway (like wikileaks ), that we can know how many 175 visa applications are currently pending with DIAC? Has anyone any idea?


----------



## Gaurav

brajeshdave said:


> It's been quite here for some time. Hope everyone in this family is doing well
> I had this question in my mind for sometime now:
> Is there anyway (like wikileaks ), that we can know how many 175 visa applications are currently pending with DIAC? Has anyone any idea?


Every member in this family is waiting for CO allocation


----------



## Guest

Personally, I am taking a chill/don't care attitude to this. There is a slight possibility that DIAC's estimates are off. If the auto-response timelines are any indication, reaching Jan 2011 seems like a 6 month enterprise. Even Chaminda has only got a response to his PLE but the CO has NOT contacted him personally. I think what they mean by 'getting a CO' is that his application has entered the CO allocation window officially and will be allocated the CO soon - the exact date being the day he receives an email from the CO. So, this would mean that DIAC's allocation window ranges from July 17 2009 till at least October 2009 (I don't know Chaminda's exact date of lodgement) but a 3.5 months window seems reasonable. If DIAC keeps up the current speed, the next update will simply say that all applicants up till Aug 30 2009 have been allocated. If this is true, then Chaminda may have to wait till end of April/beginning of May before he is contacted by the CO.

On the other hand, if the next update pushes the timeline to October 15, 2009, I will start getting excited. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## SlimNeo

*Further analysis of April 1st Update from DIAC*

*“If you have not received this letter it is because your application is one which is unable to proceed without first being assessed by a case officer, or it is one which is not expected to be assessed in coming months. The timeframe for allocation of your case to a case officer will not be affected by this. Applications will continue to be allocated for assessment in accordance with the priority processing arrangements and within date of lodgement order”*

1)	There are two reason for which you have not received the mail 

a.	Your application might be missing supportive documents to convince your claims in preliminary analysis of some team who have assigned by DIAC with an ideal template document to match with. Those applicants who are not matching with the ideal document requirement needs to be analyzed by a CO and ask you about further documents or clarification.

b.	You are out of the cutoff date that is 30th Jan 2011 or some date in Feb (I don’t have correct information till what date DIAC have put the cut off)

2)	Even though lucky ones or correct application holders (  ) got mail, still the normal P3( unlucky guys) will move on current phase “The timeframe for allocation of your case to a case officer will not be affected by this” . They will manage to maintain the current phase and at the same time lucky guys will get their case finalized quickly.

*“Further emails are expected to be sent to other Priority Group 3 and 4 applicants in coming months to advise of other applications nearing allocation to a case officer, and with updates on GSM application processing.”*

1)	So there might be a new set of mail coming soon.

a.	This might be a result of second analysis of the team on the remaining application 

or

b.	This might be for normal p3 applicants, .i.e. they might send a mail to next 200 applications likely to process in next 2 weeks 

Comments welcome 

Best Regards
Neo


----------



## Dhawal

Hi ausimmi,

Your analysis looks plausible.Lets see what the next update says.

Dhawal.


----------



## Guest

I agree with SlimNeo's point 1 in the first part. In 2010, it used to be the case that after some time your application status changed to 'Application Being Processed Further'. Also, when you lodge the application, an auto-email tells you to submit the supporting documentation within 28 days. It is very likely that somebody looks at applications after the 28 days deadline and quickly analyzes them for being 'Decision Ready' and sets some internal flag. Nowadays, the 'ABPF' status no longer appears but it is quite possible that some behind the scenes processing does occur.

Another thing is that in the recenet applications, as soon as you lodge your application, the online status page contains a link to supply information for character assessment. This is VERY similar to the information provided in Form 1021 but is provided through the online form. When you submit this information, if I rememeber correctly, you get a response that your information has been submitted for checks. It IS possible that DIAC has taken an approach of initiating background checks during the lag time before CO allocation and the people who got the email are those whose checks have been successful, while those who will get it in the future may be those whose cases will get resolved in the coming months.

But in any case, DIAC's current speed seems to indicate that it may take 6 months from 18 March before processing reaches Jan 2011. The only mitigating factors would be a significant decrease in applications per month for the remaining backlog (not very likely) OR significant resources getting freed up due to finalizing of priority 2 applications. It is still a wait and see game...


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> I agree with SlimNeo's point 1 in the first part. In 2010, it used to be the case that after some time your application status changed to 'Application Being Processed Further'. Also, when you lodge the application, an auto-email tells you to submit the supporting documentation within 28 days. It is very likely that somebody looks at applications after the 28 days deadline and quickly analyzes them for being 'Decision Ready' and sets some internal flag. Nowadays, the 'ABPF' status no longer appears but it is quite possible that some behind the scenes processing does occur.
> 
> Another thing is that in the recenet applications, as soon as you lodge your application, the online status page contains a link to supply information for character assessment. This is VERY similar to the information provided in Form 1021 but is provided through the online form. When you submit this information, if I rememeber correctly, you get a response that your information has been submitted for checks. It IS possible that DIAC has taken an approach of initiating background checks during the lag time before CO allocation and the people who got the email are those whose checks have been successful, while those who will get it in the future may be those whose cases will get resolved in the coming months.
> 
> But in any case, DIAC's current speed seems to indicate that it may take 6 months from 18 March before processing reaches Jan 2011. The only mitigating factors would be a significant decrease in applications per month for the remaining backlog (not very likely) OR significant resources getting freed up due to finalizing of priority 2 applications. It is still a wait and see game...



Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its a big news, Jan 2010 applicant has been allocated a case officer - Team 2.
The applicant is my friend from - HR country - India.


----------



## SlimNeo

That's really big news.. 

i think all till July 2010 will get a CO by April...

Regards,
Neo


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> That's really big news..
> 
> i think all till July 2010 will get a CO by April...
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


Guys,

One of my friends- friend who had applied on 27th of Jan 2010 had received the 18th march email. They have also been contacted by team 2 CO this morning.
They are from India aswell.

Cheers
Div


----------



## aussieland

thats great news...


----------



## rozam

drag288 said:


> Guys,
> 
> One of my friends- friend who had applied on 27th of Jan 2010 had received the 18th march email. They have also been contacted by team 2 CO this morning.
> They are from India aswell.
> 
> Cheers
> Div


Hi all,

Please explain what is "TEAM 2" CO ????

Thanks


----------



## drag288

rozam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please explain what is "TEAM 2" CO ????
> 
> Thanks


a group of CO's work as a team and the name of the team is 'Team -2 "


----------



## Guest

I find it confusing really. Why are Jan 2010 applicants being contacted when October and December 2009 applicants have not been contacted yet??? The only explanation seems to be that Chaminda has actually been assigned a CO and it is not necessary for CO to contact you as soon as the case is assigned. Comments?


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please explain what is "TEAM 2" CO ????
> 
> Thanks


Hey rozam did you get a CO???


----------



## toti

rozam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please explain what is "TEAM 2" CO ????
> 
> Thanks


CO means = Case Officers

Team 2 or Team 3 or wahtever ,,,, you have to know that all case officers are distributed to many teams or groups 

that's it


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> Hey rozam did you get a CO???


No, NOT That I am aware of..........
I am going to contact again, like Chaminda, and see may be I am assigned a CO but I don't know? hope so at least


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> No, NOT That I am aware of..........
> I am going to contact again, like Chaminda, and see may be I am assigned a CO but I don't know? hope so at least


What is your status in the online status inquiry page?


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> What is your status in the online status inquiry page?


I am a paper based applicant I don't have TRN, there is so-called FILE Number for us, and the online system doesn't show my status


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> I find it confusing really. Why are Jan 2010 applicants being contacted when October and December 2009 applicants have not been contacted yet??? The only explanation seems to be that Chaminda has actually been assigned a CO and it is not necessary for CO to contact you as soon as the case is assigned. Comments?


Exactly.. i have seem few cases in which one fine morning when people check the online status, they find the case is finalized !! but all of them are frond loaded medicals and pcc.

In Chaminda's case i think CO might be analyzing the files (sec check or some job verification...) me might be soon asked by a CO to produce rest of the documents.

I think its up to a CO to decide which think to do first ..

" to analysis the existing document" or "ask to proceed with the medicals or PCC"

just a wild guess...

Regards,
Neo


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> I am a paper based applicant I don't have TRN, there is so-called FILE Number for us, and the online system doesn't show my status


That could explain the reason for the delay. That actually IS the reason why you didn't get that email on 18 March. That email was only sent to some select online applicants. Don't worry, they will process your case in due time - and that should be soon. May be within a month or so. Just keep your spirits up.


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> That could explain the reason for the delay. That actually IS the reason why you didn't get that email on 18 March. That email was only sent to some select online applicants. Don't worry, they will process your case in due time - and that should be soon. May be within a month or so. Just keep your spirits up.


Thanks for cheering up; Let's hope for the best


----------



## Asim Ikram

Hi All,

I am new in this forum, i m also p3 applicant (175). I applied on Jun 09 and now I have submitted my medicals and Police clearance. But i didn't submitted form 80 as the didn't ask to do so. Now i want to confirm should i need to submit Form80 again or not? 

And also kindly guide how much time they will take after PCC and Medicals?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest

Asim Ikram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new in this forum, i m also p3 applicant (175). I applied on Jun 09 and now I have submitted my medicals and Police clearance. But i didn't submitted form 80 as the didn't ask to do so. Now i want to confirm should i need to submit Form80 again or not?
> 
> And also kindly guide how much time they will take after PCC and Medicals?
> 
> Thanks,


Many congrats Asim Ikram :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Regarding the documents, you should only provide those documents which your CO asks you to submit. If the CO has asked you for the PCC + Medicals then after submission you will get the visa in about three months. Usually it takes about 3 weeks but if you get lucky, it could take just 3 days 

Can you please update your timeline? When exactly you applied, your nominated occupation, when you got the CO, and how long did the background checks take?


----------



## Asim Ikram

ausimmi said:


> Many congrats Asim Ikram :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Regarding the documents, you should only provide those documents which your CO asks you to submit. If the CO has asked you for the PCC + Medicals then after submission you will get the visa in about three months. Usually it takes about 3 weeks but if you get lucky, it could take just 3 days
> 
> Can you please update your timeline? When exactly you applied, your nominated occupation, when you got the CO, and how long did the background checks take?


Thanks,

Applied: 24th Jun 09
New family member addition: Apr 10
CO Asked for further info: Oct 10
Asked for Medical/PCC: 01-Mar-11
Medical/PCC Submit: 20-Mar-11
Category: Oracle Specialist (2231-79) ASCO Code

Regards,
Asim


----------



## uroojs

Asim Ikram said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Applied: 24th Jun 09
> New family member addition: Apr 10
> CO Asked for further info: Oct 10
> Asked for Medical/PCC: 01-Mar-11
> Medical/PCC Submit: 20-Mar-11
> Category: Oracle Specialist (2231-79) ASCO Code
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


I feel that it varies case to case. In My case my applicartion is pen ding since 24-Feb-2010. The CO has not yet requested for PCC or Medicals and online status says "application being further Processed"



_____________________________________________________________________________

Code[2211-11 Accountant]Application Date[25-Dec-2009]Application [Online] CO Assigned [24-Fed-2010] Visa Categ [175]


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hi All,

In another forum, I saw that a person (Pakistan, but living in UAE) applied in 24th August 2009 was granted VISA. His details are as follows:

24-Aug-2009 Applied 
22-Oct-2009 CO allocated and requested form 80
14-Jan-2011 Medical and PCC Requested
11-Feb-2011 Medical and PCC Sent
7-April-2011 Visa Grant 
15-Dec-2011 Initial Entry

Chaminda


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hi All,

In another forum, I saw that a person (Pakistan, but living in UAE) applied in 24th August 2009 was granted VISA. His details are as follows:

24-Aug-2009 Applied 
22-Oct-2009 CO allocated and requested form 80
14-Jan-2011 Medical and PCC Requested
11-Feb-2011 Medical and PCC Sent
7-April-2011 Visa Grant 
15-Dec-2011 Initial Entry
VISA Type - 175

Chaminda


----------



## hellorajshahi

Asim Ikram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new in this forum, i m also p3 applicant (175). I applied on Jun 09 and now I have submitted my medicals and Police clearance. But i didn't submitted form 80 as the didn't ask to do so. Now i want to confirm should i need to submit Form80 again or not?
> 
> And also kindly guide how much time they will take after PCC and Medicals?
> 
> Thanks,


Dear IKram

Can you inform me when and how your job verification done after allocating the CO ?

I will be glad if you inform me about your job verification, like physical visit or over phone and what type of question they ask you and your boss ?

Thanks.


----------



## kash2182

Hey Everbody,

I've read in other forum April 2010 applicant under Priority 3 visa type :175 getting CO last week.

This is good news for all P3 applicant becuase they are processing all P3 applicant till 30 june 2010 very fast and hopefully for other applicant post july 2010 should get CO assigned within 2 months or so.


----------



## drag288

kash2182 said:


> Hey Everbody,
> 
> I've read in other forum April 2010 applicant under Priority 3 visa type :175 getting CO last week.
> 
> This is good news for all P3 applicant becuase they are processing all P3 applicant till 30 june 2010 very fast and hopefully for other applicant post july 2010 should get CO assigned within 2 months or so.


Looks like he's from HR country...guessed it by looking at his name.


----------



## SlimNeo

kash2182 said:


> Hey Everbody,
> 
> I've read in other forum April 2010 applicant under Priority 3 visa type :175 getting CO last week.
> 
> This is good news for all P3 applicant becuase they are processing all P3 applicant till 30 june 2010 very fast and hopefully for other applicant post july 2010 should get CO assigned within 2 months or so.


I agree with you post july 2010 processing wont be that fast as there is lots of application in this time period. I strongly believe that post july 2010 will get Co before 2010 july.


----------



## statue

drag288 said:


> Looks like he's from HR country...guessed it by looking at his name.


I think HR / LR factor plays its role After a CO is allocated, however everybody will be assigned a CO on first-come-first-served basis irrespective of their country being hr or lr, isn't it? That means everybody before April'10 should have been assined a CO (some COs have not yet contacted their applicants).


----------



## Guest

statue said:


> I think HR / LR factor plays its role After a CO is allocated, however everybody will be assigned a CO on first-come-first-served basis irrespective of their country being hr or lr, isn't it? That means everybody before April'10 should have been assined a CO (some COs have not yet contacted their applicants).


Actually we know for sure that not everyone pre-April 2010 has been allocated a CO. There is chaminda from October 2009, rozam from December 2009, and drag288 from April 2010. All have not heard from their COs. I am not believing anything until and unless these guys get a CO because they are real people we know. I am quite sure the next update from DIAC will simply say the processing backlog has moved to 31st August 2009 or at best to a date one or two months forward. It would be very strange indeed (and extremely exciting) if the processing timeline moves forward by more than 3 months.


----------



## Asim Ikram

hellorajshahi said:


> Dear IKram
> 
> Can you inform me when and how your job verification done after allocating the CO ?
> 
> I will be glad if you inform me about your job verification, like physical visit or over phone and what type of question they ask you and your boss ?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi,

My job verification was done via phone call, 1st they try to call directly on my office but they couldn't due to telephone exchange issues and then they send email me for explanation and then finally they call on my cell and then i call them back from my office number. After that they also call again and verify everything from our HR Manager.

Regards,
Asim


----------



## hellorajshahi

Asim Ikram said:


> Hi,
> 
> My job verification was done via phone call, 1st they try to call directly on my office but they couldn't due to telephone exchange issues and then they send email me for explanation and then finally they call on my cell and then i call them back from my office number. After that they also call again and verify everything from our HR Manager.
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Thank you. Thanks @ IKram


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> Actually we know for sure that not everyone pre-April 2010 has been allocated a CO. There is chaminda from October 2009, rozam from December 2009, and drag288 from April 2010. All have not heard from their COs. I am not believing anything until and unless these guys get a CO because they are real people we know. I am quite sure the next update from DIAC will simply say the processing backlog has moved to 31st August 2009 or at best to a date one or two months forward. It would be very strange indeed (and extremely exciting) if the processing timeline moves forward by more than 3 months.


Hi Ausimmi,

I'm an August 2010 applicant not April.:ranger:


----------



## boxerboy

Asim Ikram said:


> Hi,
> 
> My job verification was done via phone call, 1st they try to call directly on my office but they couldn't due to telephone exchange issues and then they send email me for explanation and then finally they call on my cell and then i call them back from my office number. After that they also call again and verify everything from our HR Manager.
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Hi Ikram,

May I know some sample questions they asked you if you could share it on this forum?

Thanks.


----------



## Asim Ikram

boxerboy said:


> Hi Ikram,
> 
> May I know some sample questions they asked you if you could share it on this forum?
> 
> Thanks.


Sure,

Find the below questions which they asked me

1) Total experience in organization
2) How many persons are reported to me
3) ERPs/Softwares which we are currently using
4) Some technical questions about Oracle and also asked about my expertise
5) Total number of employees in our organization
6) My designation and salary


Almost same type of questions they asked from our HR Manager

Regards,
Asim


----------



## toti

Asim Ikram said:


> Sure,
> 
> Find the below questions which they asked me
> 
> 1) Total experience in organization
> 2) How many persons are reported to me
> 3) ERPs/Softwares which we are currently using
> 4) Some technical questions about Oracle and also asked about my expertise
> 5) Total number of employees in our organization
> 6) My designation and salary
> 
> 
> Almost same type of questions they asked from our HR Manager
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


what if after i uploded applictaion i moved from current company to another . which company they will call for job confirmation ??? anybody have idea about that ?!!


----------



## Gaurav

toti said:


> what if after i uploded applictaion i moved from current company to another . which company they will call for job confirmation ??? anybody have idea about that ?!!


It's the case with me, I have submitted the Form 1022 (Change of circumstances)
and regarding the verification, don't have any clue
They might call only recent employer or only old employer or both or may be none.


----------



## toti

Gaurav said:


> It's the case with me, I have submitted the Form 1022 (Change of circumstances)
> and regarding the verification, don't have any clue
> They might call only recent employer or only old employer or both or may be none.


i didn't submit the form 1022 ... shall i do that ? i only gave my agent the offer letter from my new employer


----------



## Gaurav

toti said:


> i didn't submit the form 1022 ... shall i do that ? i only gave my agent the offer letter from my new employer


yes please go ahead,
I had submitted appointment letter,offer letter, my new ID card, previous employer resignation acceptance letter, prev employer service certificate, final settlement sheet from previous employer. 

Hope DIAC's questions get answered by these


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ausimmi said:


> Actually we know for sure that not everyone pre-April 2010 has been allocated a CO. There is chaminda from October 2009, rozam from December 2009, and drag288 from April 2010. All have not heard from their COs. I am not believing anything until and unless these guys get a CO because they are real people we know. I am quite sure the next update from DIAC will simply say the processing backlog has moved to 31st August 2009 or at best to a date one or two months forward. It would be very strange indeed (and extremely exciting) if the processing timeline moves forward by more than 3 months.


Hi Assimmi,

Now you have to believe.

I just checked my email today and got to know that my dream email has reached me. i.e., I was contacted by a case-officer with request of additional docs.

My details are given below:

Occupation: External Auditor.
Application type:175
Lodgement date:27th October 2009.
Priority category : 3

At the time of writing this reply to you, I am filling my documents that were asked by the case-officer.

Until I contact you again (soon), Let’s celebrate this good news:

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Chaminda


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Chaminda,
Congrats for the awesome news...........Things are definitely moving fast i feel....Do keep us posted about any minute details in future.....

Dhawal.


----------



## Dhawal

What documents has he asked for? Just pcc and medicals?


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Dhawal said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> Congrats for the awesome news...........Things are definitely moving fast i feel....Do keep us posted about any minute details in future.....
> 
> Dhawal.


Thanks Dhawal.

I forgot to mention something. I am a paper base applicatant.


----------



## Dhawal

chaminda.sampath said:


> Thanks Dhawal.
> 
> I forgot to mention something. I am a paper base applicatant.


Hi,
You can expect your visa grant in another 3 months.....so get ready to fly.........to Oz.....:clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Guys,

I am not sure the Question is relevant here, has anyone from any occupation who lodged after July 1, 2010 got CO allocated? This is for 175 visa, not any other category. 

I joined this forum today.


----------



## iNinjaN

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Assimmi,
> 
> Now you have to believe.
> 
> I just checked my email today and got to know that my dream email has reached me. i.e., I was contacted by a case-officer with request of additional docs.
> 
> My details are given below:
> 
> Occupation: External Auditor.
> Application type:175
> Lodgement date:27th October 2009.
> Priority category : 3
> 
> At the time of writing this reply to you, I am filling my documents that were asked by the case-officer.
> 
> Until I contact you again (soon), Let&#146;s celebrate this good news:
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Chaminda


Congrats chaminda!!!! This is really good news!

Looks like they planning to clear backlog at the earliest 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Dhawal

Achilles said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am not sure the Question is relevant here, has anyone from any occupation who lodged after July 1, 2010 got CO allocated? This is for 175 visa, not any other category.
> 
> I joined this forum today.


Hi,
I dont think so anyone post july 2010 has recieved CO yet.....only some applicants post july 2010 have recieved mails that they will get CO's shortly in 3 months that too randomly......I think only people till dec 2009-jan 2010 have recieved CO's while rest all are in queue...


----------



## toti

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I dont think so anyone post july 2010 has recieved CO yet.....only some applicants post july 2010 have recieved mails that they will get CO's shortly in 3 months that too randomly......I think only people till dec 2009-jan 2010 have recieved CO's while rest all are in queue...


thats good news

i agree with others that they going faster to clear all pending backlog... also i heared in this fourm and some other fourms that some of April 2010 have received mail also ...

Let's pray to LORD to have our visa granted soooooooner


----------



## Achilles

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I dont think so anyone post july 2010 has recieved CO yet.....only some applicants post july 2010 have recieved mails that they will get CO's shortly in 3 months that too randomly......I think only people till dec 2009-jan 2010 have recieved CO's while rest all are in queue...


Dhawal, thanks for the reply.. 

Could someone clarify the following highlighted in green. This is an extract from the auto response from immigration. 

If you have not received this letter it is because your application is one which is unable to proceed without first being assessed by a case officer, or it is one which is not expected to be assessed in coming months. The timeframe for allocation of your case to a case officer will not be affected by this. Applications will continue to be allocated for assessment in accordance with the priority processing arrangements and within date of lodgement order.

If I am asking irrelevant questions, please direct me to the appropriate post


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hi all,

Appreciate your quick reply:

My case-officer has requested me to provide some documents and there are some clarifications to be obtained. Please let me know whether I can contact my case-officer via the email address provided: [email protected], to obtain some clarifications on teh docs required. :confused2:

Chaminda


----------



## Gaurav

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Appreciate your quick reply:
> 
> My case-officer has requested me to provide some documents and there are some clarifications to be obtained. Please let me know whether I can contact my case-officer via the email address provided: [email protected], to obtain some clarifications on teh docs required. :confused2:
> 
> Chaminda


Congrats for geeting a CO :clap2:
Can u elaborate on which documents the CO has asked you to provide?
also the clarifications??? :ranger:


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Assimmi,
> 
> Now you have to believe.
> 
> I just checked my email today and got to know that my dream email has reached me. i.e., I was contacted by a case-officer with request of additional docs.
> 
> My details are given below:
> 
> Occupation: External Auditor.
> Application type:175
> Lodgement date:27th October 2009.
> Priority category : 3
> 
> At the time of writing this reply to you, I am filling my documents that were asked by the case-officer.
> 
> Until I contact you again (soon), Let’s celebrate this good news:
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Chaminda



WOWIEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! Chaminda this is absolutely great news. I checked the forum late today so am just seeing this. Based on this, I am forecasting that the next DIAC update will push the timeline to 15 October 2009  It may also mean that DIAC is finally picking up speed and going at 3 months per .5 months. Let us wait and see.

So many many many congrats!!!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I hope all your next steps will go smoothly. Can you please tell us exactly what the case officer has asked you to provide? If you can share the email after removing sensitive information that would be great. I would say first ask on the forum for any questions before you contact your CO. Best of luck!!!!!


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Assimmi,
> 
> Now you have to believe.
> 
> I just checked my email today and got to know that my dream email has reached me. i.e., I was contacted by a case-officer with request of additional docs.
> 
> My details are given below:
> 
> Occupation: External Auditor.
> Application type:175
> Lodgement date:27th October 2009.
> Priority category : 3
> 
> At the time of writing this reply to you, I am filling my documents that were asked by the case-officer.
> 
> Until I contact you again (soon), Let’s celebrate this good news:
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Chaminda


Hey Chaminda,

CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
I hope next one is ME


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ausimmi said:


> WOWIEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! Chaminda this is absolutely great news. I checked the forum late today so am just seeing this. Based on this, I am forecasting that the next DIAC update will push the timeline to 15 October 2009  It may also mean that DIAC is finally picking up speed and going at 3 months per .5 months. Let us wait and see.
> 
> So many many many congrats!!!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I hope all your next steps will go smoothly. Can you please tell us exactly what the case officer has asked you to provide? If you can share the email after removing sensitive information that would be great. I would say first ask on the forum for any questions before you contact your CO. Best of luck!!!!!


Here it is :

Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Dear Chaminda Sampath

Please see the attached information regarding <File number of my case>, Chaminda Sampath - Request Documents or Info - Case Officer: <Name of the case officer>

The letter and attachments are provided as PDF files. To view or print a PDF file, you need the Adobe Reader®, version 5 or later, on your computer. You can download a free copy of Adobe Reader® and access instructions on how to install the software from the Adobe website Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions.

For further information
If you would like more information or have general enquiries about your General Skilled Migration application, please complete and submit an online enquiry form. These forms are available on our website at General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form. Please note it is not possible to attach documents to these forms.

You can also contact GSM Adelaide by telephone on:

1300 364 613 (inside Australia) for the cost of a local call
+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia) Charges applicable in your home country will apply

Telephone hours (Australian Central Time):
9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday 

Contacting the department
You can contact us with a general enquiry in a number of ways including by email, through our website, by telephone through our Contact Centres or offices around the world, or in person. In Australia you can call 13 18 81 between 9 am and 4 pm Monday to Friday. Details on contacting our offices outside Australia are available on our website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

Yours sincerely








<Contacts of the case-officer>

GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Telephone 1300 364 613
Facsimile 61 8 7421 7615
Email <common email of the case-officer>
The case officer


----------



## yks

thats great news Chaminda.

Congratulations.:clap2:

I guess people would be interested to read what they have asked in you PDF attahcments.

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## Gaurav

chaminda.sampath said:


> Here it is :
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> 
> Dear Chaminda Sampath
> 
> Please see the attached information regarding <File number of my case>, Chaminda Sampath - Request Documents or Info - Case Officer: <Name of the case officer>
> 
> The letter and attachments are provided as PDF files. To view or print a PDF file, you need the Adobe Reader®, version 5 or later, on your computer. You can download a free copy of Adobe Reader® and access instructions on how to install the software from the Adobe website Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions.
> 
> For further information
> If you would like more information or have general enquiries about your General Skilled Migration application, please complete and submit an online enquiry form. These forms are available on our website at General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form. Please note it is not possible to attach documents to these forms.
> 
> You can also contact GSM Adelaide by telephone on:
> 
> 1300 364 613 (inside Australia) for the cost of a local call
> +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia) Charges applicable in your home country will apply
> 
> Telephone hours (Australian Central Time):
> 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday
> 
> Contacting the department
> You can contact us with a general enquiry in a number of ways including by email, through our website, by telephone through our Contact Centres or offices around the world, or in person. In Australia you can call 13 18 81 between 9 am and 4 pm Monday to Friday. Details on contacting our offices outside Australia are available on our website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Contacts of the case-officer>
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Telephone 1300 364 613
> Facsimile 61 8 7421 7615
> Email <common email of the case-officer>
> The case officer


This is just a generic mail that you have received CO.
In your earlier post you had written that CO is asking for some additional information and some clarification........ where it's stated in this mail??? :confused2:


----------



## Gaurav

Have they asked you some queries in a seperate pdf attachment???


----------



## jewoley

Chaminda,

that's the email but it doesn't list the documents/information requested. it would be in a separate PDF attached to that email - if not mistaken it would be under the title "Request for information" PDF. Let us know what's on that list, then we could answer your question as best as possible.

i did send a query to that generic email (mine is team 6) with my file number, full name, etc. You will find the instructions on the attachment PDF titled "Request Documents or Info" -

"In reply please quote:
Client Name xxxxx
Date of Birth xxxx
Client ID xxxxx
Application ID xxxxxx
File Number xxxxx
Transaction Reference Number xxxxx
Visa Class Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
Date of Visa Application xxxxx"

So if you do send your documents to CO directly, remember to quote all those details. Probably include CO's name, too.

I asked about how to submit the documents requested (email directly to CO or upload online on the immigration website) and I was told you could do either. I was asked for PCC and Medicals - i uploaded PCCs and medical was couriered by my doctor.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## uroojs

whenever i send a blank e-mail on [email protected] i never get a reply.

Can anyone update me on .... which month is DIAC processing now a days? My application date is 25-Dec-2009 and case officer was allocated on 24-Feb-2010. All documents that were required by DIAC have already been submitted. And according to my case officer nothing is required at the moment. My code is 2211-11 Accountant, its a 175 VIsa and P-3 case.

During my latest communication with my case office (Team 3) she said my case is under routine internal checking.

Any comments .... how long will it take???????????????///


----------



## brajeshdave

uroojs said:


> whenever i send a blank e-mail on [email protected] i never get a reply.
> 
> Can anyone update me on .... which month is DIAC processing now a days? My application date is 25-Dec-2009 and case officer was allocated on 24-Feb-2010. All documents that were required by DIAC have already been submitted. And according to my case officer nothing is required at the moment. My code is 2211-11 Accountant, its a 175 VIsa and P-3 case.
> 
> During my latest communication with my case office (Team 3) she said my case is under routine internal checking.
> 
> Any comments .... how long will it take???????????????///


You are sending to wrong address. The correct address is [email protected]


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> whenever i send a blank e-mail on [email protected] i never get a reply.
> 
> Can anyone update me on .... which month is DIAC processing now a days? My application date is 25-Dec-2009 and case officer was allocated on 24-Feb-2010. All documents that were required by DIAC have already been submitted. And according to my case officer nothing is required at the moment. My code is 2211-11 Accountant, its a 175 VIsa and P-3 case.
> 
> During my latest communication with my case office (Team 3) she said my case is under routine internal checking.
> 
> Any comments .... how long will it take???????????????///


Hi uroojs,

There is the case of aqswdefr whose case was lodged in April 2009 I think and is still under internal checking. There is also shafaqat whose case in under checking since Aug 2010. So there are a lot of applicants here. Unfortunately, the only thing that can be done is to wait patiently. It is inadvisable to contact the CO if you have been told explicitly that routine internal checks are being performed. The best thing to do is to try and simply forget about it - but KEEP CHECKING YOUR EMAIL  One fine morning you will simply wake up and find you have been asked to go for PCC + Medicals.

That said, I would like to try and crack this mystery of why some people's cases have been stuck for so long when many of my friends got their checks done fairly quickly. Can you please answer the following questions:

1. Were you and everyone included in your application born in one of these cities and have always lived in them: Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad.

2. Have you or anyone included in your application ever gone outside Pakistan? If yes, which country and how long?

3. How many times have you contacted DIAC through PLEs/Case officer just to ask for the status of your application?

4. How frequently have you submitted change of circumstances forms in any?


----------



## statue

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Assimmi,
> 
> Now you have to believe.
> 
> I just checked my email today and got to know that my dream email has reached me. i.e., I was contacted by a case-officer with request of additional docs.
> 
> My details are given below:
> 
> Occupation: External Auditor.
> Application type:175
> Lodgement date:27th October 2009.
> Priority category : 3
> 
> At the time of writing this reply to you, I am filling my documents that were asked by the case-officer.
> 
> Until I contact you again (soon), Let’s celebrate this good news:
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Chaminda


Many many many congrats Chaminda! :clap2::clap2: I think my guess is proving to be right  Lets hope everyone gets this special email within next 1-2 months.


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> Hi uroojs,
> 
> There is the case of aqswdefr whose case was lodged in April 2009 I think and is still under internal checking. There is also shafaqat whose case in under checking since Aug 2010. So there are a lot of applicants here. Unfortunately, the only thing that can be done is to wait patiently. It is inadvisable to contact the CO if you have been told explicitly that routine internal checks are being performed. The best thing to do is to try and simply forget about it - but KEEP CHECKING YOUR EMAIL  One fine morning you will simply wake up and find you have been asked to go for PCC + Medicals.
> 
> That said, I would like to try and crack this mystery of why some people's cases have been stuck for so long when many of my friends got their checks done fairly quickly. Can you please answer the following questions:
> 
> 1. Were you and everyone included in your application born in one of these cities and have always lived in them: Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad.
> 
> 2. Have you or anyone included in your application ever gone outside Pakistan? If yes, which country and how long?
> 
> 3. How many times have you contacted DIAC through PLEs/Case officer just to ask for the status of your application?
> 
> 4. How frequently have you submitted change of circumstances forms in any?



Thanks Dear,

Yeah the best thing is to wait ......


Following are the answers to ur questions:-

1. Were you and everyone included in your application born in one of these cities and have always lived in them: Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad.

All of us were born in lahore and lived in lahore

2. Have you or anyone included in your application ever gone outside Pakistan? If yes, which country and how long?

I have travelled multiple times to UK USA and Dubai
One of the applicant has lived for 15 years in Saudi Arabia

3. How many times have you contacted DIAC through PLEs/Case officer just to ask for the status of your application?

Two to three times i guess in one and a half year

4. How frequently have you submitted change of circumstances forms in any?

Never


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Thanks Dear,
> 
> Yeah the best thing is to wait ......
> 
> 
> Following are the answers to ur questions:-
> 
> 1. Were you and everyone included in your application born in one of these cities and have always lived in them: Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad.
> 
> All of us were born in lahore and lived in lahore
> 
> 2. Have you or anyone included in your application ever gone outside Pakistan? If yes, which country and how long?
> 
> I have travelled multiple times to UK USA and Dubai
> One of the applicant has lived for 15 years in Saudi Arabia
> 
> 3. How many times have you contacted DIAC through PLEs/Case officer just to ask for the status of your application?
> 
> Two to three times i guess in one and a half year
> 
> 4. How frequently have you submitted change of circumstances forms in any?
> 
> Never


Well, in your case the travels to foreign countries and 15 years in Saudi Arabia can explain the long time. In the worst case, they will run background checks against EACH AND EVERY visit. In the best case only the 15 years in Saudi Arabia would be checked but I remember reading somewhere that background checks for a Pakistani guy applying from Saudi Arabia took abour 2.5 years. I don't intend to dishearten you, just trying to give a realistic picture. Just go to sleep over this but do keep checking your email (ESPECIALLY the spam folder) and do keep coming to the forum  And oh, by they way, if you make any more visits, you would need to notify DIAC about it and it could further increase your processing time. Best of luck!!!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Gaurav said:


> This is just a generic mail that you have received CO.
> In your earlier post you had written that CO is asking for some additional information and some clarification........ where it's stated in this mail??? :confused2:


Hi yks,Gaurav

I did not mention the contents of the PDF documents since my case is little bit different from others and therefore, thought you will get confused. However, I will mentioned everything in detailed to avoid any condutions.

Before the State Migration Plans were released in November 2010, the department was processing P3 applications very fast and my friends applied just before me were contacted by the case-officers. Therefore, I completed the police and medical certificates proactively in November 2010 with the intention that a case-officer would contact me at that time. Unfortunately, the processing P3 got slowed after releasing the state migration plans and now only a case-officer contacted me. However, the case-officer has surprisingly re-requested the police report and form 80 which I had submitted earlier, but not medicals. I cannot understand the reason for this. In brief the case-officer has requested following documents from me:

-	Police clearance and the completed Form-80 for myself and my wife

-	Tax certificates

-	Work reference from 27th October 2005 to 27th October 2009 (27th October 2009 is the date on which I submitted the application). The work reference which I have submitted with my application was dated as April-2009 and therefore, I had to request my employer to issue me a new reference letter. The reference letter should contain following information:

•	Exact period of employment (date of commencement and termination), including:

(a)	whether permanent or temporary
(b)	full or part time
(c)	the main five duties undertaken
(d)	the salary earned
(e)	include a payslip from your current employment; this is especially important for
applicants working in government departments.
(f)	position/s held

•	Employment references should be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department and also contain the following information about the
Employer/s: ****Enter: Name of Employer/s ****

•	Contact details for the company including postal and street address, telephone and fax
numbers, email and website addresses

•	Contact details for the person authorised to sign the employment reference including full name, position, telephone number and signature

•	Organisation chart for the company where appropriate
-	Evidence for proof of evidence for my wife’s English language ability
These are the only things that were requested by the case-officer, except for the change of circumstances which is not relevant to me.

However, I wish to inform you that I have the experience that the different case officers request different documents. Three of my friends were requested to provide bank statement details and play slips for the entire period of employment claimed as evidence.

Trust this would be helpful to you. I saw your request just now since I was preparing documents from the morning. Sorry for the late reply.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## chaminda.sampath

jewoley said:


> Chaminda,
> 
> that's the email but it doesn't list the documents/information requested. it would be in a separate PDF attached to that email - if not mistaken it would be under the title "Request for information" PDF. Let us know what's on that list, then we could answer your question as best as possible.
> 
> i did send a query to that generic email (mine is team 6) with my file number, full name, etc. You will find the instructions on the attachment PDF titled "Request Documents or Info" -
> 
> "In reply please quote:
> Client Name xxxxx
> Date of Birth xxxx
> Client ID xxxxx
> Application ID xxxxxx
> File Number xxxxx
> Transaction Reference Number xxxxx
> Visa Class Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
> Date of Visa Application xxxxx"
> 
> So if you do send your documents to CO directly, remember to quote all those details. Probably include CO's name, too.
> 
> I asked about how to submit the documents requested (email directly to CO or upload online on the immigration website) and I was told you could do either. I was asked for PCC and Medicals - i uploaded PCCs and medical was couriered by my doctor.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.


Hi jewoley,

Not little bit. This would help me lots. Thank you very much for your reply.

Chaminda


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi yks,Gaurav
> 
> I did not mention the contents of the PDF documents since my case is little bit different from others and therefore, thought you will get confused. However, I will mentioned everything in detailed to avoid any condutions.
> 
> Before the State Migration Plans were released in November 2010, the department was processing P3 applications very fast and my friends applied just before me were contacted by the case-officers. Therefore, I completed the police and medical certificates proactively in November 2010 with the intention that a case-officer would contact me at that time. Unfortunately, the processing P3 got slowed after releasing the state migration plans and now only a case-officer contacted me. However, the case-officer has surprisingly re-requested the police report and form 80 which I had submitted earlier, but not medicals. I cannot understand the reason for this. In brief the case-officer has requested following documents from me:
> 
> -	Police clearance and the completed Form-80 for myself and my wife
> 
> -	Tax certificates
> 
> -	Work reference from 27th October 2005 to 27th October 2009 (27th October 2009 is the date on which I submitted the application). The work reference which I have submitted with my application was dated as April-2009 and therefore, I had to request my employer to issue me a new reference letter. The reference letter should contain following information:
> 
> •	Exact period of employment (date of commencement and termination), including:
> 
> (a)	whether permanent or temporary
> (b)	full or part time
> (c)	the main five duties undertaken
> (d)	the salary earned
> (e)	include a payslip from your current employment; this is especially important for
> applicants working in government departments.
> (f)	position/s held
> 
> •	Employment references should be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department and also contain the following information about the
> Employer/s: ****Enter: Name of Employer/s ****
> 
> •	Contact details for the company including postal and street address, telephone and fax
> numbers, email and website addresses
> 
> •	Contact details for the person authorised to sign the employment reference including full name, position, telephone number and signature
> 
> •	Organisation chart for the company where appropriate
> -	Evidence for proof of evidence for my wife’s English language ability
> These are the only things that were requested by the case-officer, except for the change of circumstances which is not relevant to me.
> 
> However, I wish to inform you that I have the experience that the different case officers request different documents. Three of my friends were requested to provide bank statement details and play slips for the entire period of employment claimed as evidence.
> 
> Trust this would be helpful to you. I saw your request just now since I was preparing documents from the morning. Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


It is extremely strange why they are asking for police checks + Form 80 again. There could be many reasons - some kind of internal policy or even that they have somehow lost the documents you provided. I would recommend that if obtaining police checks is not too much of a hassle, you should just get it done and send it along instead of wasting time in asking questions. I am also surprised that you didn't go through any background checks!!! I do do do do wish the same will be the case with me  I really don't want to go through another bout of prolonged waiting  Best of luck!!!!


----------



## emmaox28

*Finally have a case officer!*

Hi everyone

Just to give some hope (or not if you were hoping it would happen quicker!) I thought I would let you know that we finally have a case officer!

We have applied for a 175 - lodged at the end of Jan 2010 - we had an email from our case officer at the begining of this month.

So although our visa has not been granted its lovely to finally know we've got the ball rolling after 14 months!

As said by others the country of origin may have an influence on how soon your application gets processed; so you know we're in the UK.

Good luck to all those who are still waiting! 

Emma


----------



## yks

Thanks Chaminda.

All the best for your application processing.


----------



## Gaurav

Chaminda,
Wish you the very best.
Did you got new referance on letter head???


@Guys,
Why Chanminda has been asked for a new referance?? is it bcos there is 6 months gap in between his referance letter date and his visa application????
Any logial gusses would be appreciated, this might give us a hint that we too need to gather such recent letter b4 CO asks for it.


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Chaminda,
> Wish you the very best.
> Did you got new referance on letter head???
> 
> 
> @Guys,
> Why Chanminda has been asked for a new referance?? is it bcos there is 6 months gap in between his referance letter date and his visa application????
> Any logial gusses would be appreciated, this might give us a hint that we too need to gather such recent letter b4 CO asks for it.


You are right about the reason being gap between letter date and application date. I think if we have provided enough information they WON'T ask for anything - just grant the visa


----------



## brajeshdave

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi yks,Gaurav
> 
> I did not mention the contents of the PDF documents since my case is little bit different from others and therefore, thought you will get confused. However, I will mentioned everything in detailed to avoid any condutions.
> 
> Before the State Migration Plans were released in November 2010, the department was processing P3 applications very fast and my friends applied just before me were contacted by the case-officers. Therefore, I completed the police and medical certificates proactively in November 2010 with the intention that a case-officer would contact me at that time. Unfortunately, the processing P3 got slowed after releasing the state migration plans and now only a case-officer contacted me. However, the case-officer has surprisingly re-requested the police report and form 80 which I had submitted earlier, but not medicals. I cannot understand the reason for this. In brief the case-officer has requested following documents from me:
> 
> -	Police clearance and the completed Form-80 for myself and my wife
> 
> -	Tax certificates
> 
> -	Work reference from 27th October 2005 to 27th October 2009 (27th October 2009 is the date on which I submitted the application). The work reference which I have submitted with my application was dated as April-2009 and therefore, I had to request my employer to issue me a new reference letter. The reference letter should contain following information:
> 
> •	Exact period of employment (date of commencement and termination), including:
> 
> (a)	whether permanent or temporary
> (b)	full or part time
> (c)	the main five duties undertaken
> (d)	the salary earned
> (e)	include a payslip from your current employment; this is especially important for
> applicants working in government departments.
> (f)	position/s held
> 
> •	Employment references should be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department and also contain the following information about the
> Employer/s: ****Enter: Name of Employer/s ****
> 
> •	Contact details for the company including postal and street address, telephone and fax
> numbers, email and website addresses
> 
> •	Contact details for the person authorised to sign the employment reference including full name, position, telephone number and signature
> 
> •	Organisation chart for the company where appropriate
> -	Evidence for proof of evidence for my wife’s English language ability
> These are the only things that were requested by the case-officer, except for the change of circumstances which is not relevant to me.
> 
> However, I wish to inform you that I have the experience that the different case officers request different documents. Three of my friends were requested to provide bank statement details and play slips for the entire period of employment claimed as evidence.
> 
> Trust this would be helpful to you. I saw your request just now since I was preparing documents from the morning. Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Hi Chaminda,

What are you submitting for partner's English language ability? 
Are you submitting IELTS score?
I had submitted a letter from my wife's college that her graduation was done in English. Can the CO still ask for IELTS score specifically?

Regards.


----------



## yks

thats Correct Gaurav.

I will tell you why.

I applied For ACS on 29 July 2010(note my work Exp on this data was 7 years). But the Experience letter of my current employer was dated 11 Aug 2009.

So for ACS assessment they considered my work experience only till Aug 2009(6 years 1 months). 

Thats why when I applied for the 175 i got a new reference letter dataed 15th Dec 2010 and applied on 30 dcember 2010.

This is also required if you are claiming point for :

Specific Work experience.
recent Australian Work Experience(1 year)


----------



## yks

IF you have aplied as main applicant in 175, then your wife should be fine with the letter for the Graduation course.

see the second bullet point under "Evidence required" at the following link.

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


Just to play even more safe if possible get the similar kind of letter from her standard 11 and 12 of School that the medium of instruction was English.(But i m sure yuo wont require it)


----------



## Gaurav

yks said:


> thats Correct Gaurav.
> 
> I will tell you why.
> 
> I applied For ACS on 29 July 2010(note my work Exp on this data was 7 years). But the Experience letter of my current employer was dated 11 Aug 2009.
> 
> So for ACS assessment they considered my work experience only till Aug 2009(6 years 1 months).
> 
> Thats why when I applied for the 175 i got a new reference letter dataed 15th Dec 2010 and applied on 30 dcember 2010.
> 
> This is also required if you are claiming point for :
> 
> Specific Work experience.
> recent Australian Work Experience(1 year)


Hi YKS,
I had applied to ACS in March 2010 and had given the refernce till march 2010 and received +ve assement as Computing Professional 2231-79 which was ASCO.
But by this time DIAC had introducen ANZSCO and there was freeze on applications. 
So, I had reapplied to ACS and got the corresponding ANZSCO in August 2010 and on the same day I applied to DIAC ie on 10th august 2010.
So, do i require a fresh reference letter from March 2010 till August 2010???? 

3 months after visa application, I have changed my Employer in Dec 2010


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> Well, in your case the travels to foreign countries and 15 years in Saudi Arabia can explain the long time. In the worst case, they will run background checks against EACH AND EVERY visit. In the best case only the 15 years in Saudi Arabia would be checked but I remember reading somewhere that background checks for a Pakistani guy applying from Saudi Arabia took abour 2.5 years. I don't intend to dishearten you, just trying to give a realistic picture. Just go to sleep over this but do keep checking your email (ESPECIALLY the spam folder) and do keep coming to the forum  And oh, by they way, if you make any more visits, you would need to notify DIAC about it and it could further increase your processing time. Best of luck!!!


I am the Main Applicant and i made several visits to the US and UK but my last visit was 6 years before the date of aplication.

My husband has lived in Saudi Arabia from the age of 2 till 16 and he never travlled to outside Pak during the last 8 years before the date of application.

Do u still think that they will undergo such detailed checks?


----------



## Dhawal

brajeshdave said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> 
> What are you submitting for partner's English language ability?
> Are you submitting IELTS score?
> I had submitted a letter from my wife's college that her graduation was done in English. Can the CO still ask for IELTS score specifically?
> 
> Regards.


Hi,
I think ielts score with overall 5 is the best form doc for the secondary applicant. If your wife has nit given the ielts better she give it now....it could happen that the CO mite ask for the ielts score and your processing could get delayed....


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> I am the Main Applicant and i made several visits to the US and UK but my last visit was 6 years before the date of aplication.
> 
> My husband has lived in Saudi Arabia from the age of 2 till 16 and he never travlled to outside Pak during the last 8 years before the date of application.
> 
> Do u still think that they will undergo such detailed checks?


Well they only ask for foreign visits in the past 10 years. One would imagine that with the passage of time, the importance of performing checks would decrease but you never know!!! Another complicating thing would be dual nationalities but you don't have that either.


----------



## rozam

*Response to PLE raised*

Guys I had raised the second PLE (since the first one hasn't been answered in 10 days)
and here is the KIND OF AUTO RESPONSE

Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Detailed information about allocation dates and processing for General Skilled Migration visas is available via a dedicated auto response email service. These time frames are updated fortnightly.

To obtain the current dates please send a blank email to:
[email protected]

For information about priority processing arrangements, please read the information on the department?s website at: General Skilled Migration

We request that you do not phone or use the on-line enquiry form to enquire about the status of applications which have not yet been allocated to a case officer.

If you have been allocated a case officer, please correspond directly by email with them. Your case officer will provide you with a specific email address after they have made their initial assessment of your application.


Yours sincerely,
Sasha S


----------



## toti

dear all

i saw in many forums that some people of Jan 2010 have CO on april 2011 and thier visa granted also two days back , they are from HR country Visa 176 - sponsored by relatives ... 

also last week i found some cases from Jan 2010 & April 2010 allocated CO...

i belive they will come to Aug 2010 in next couple of months ( note that the there was 2 month of freezing all applications May10-Jun10 )

let's Pray To GOD that our application gets CO sooner and Visa granted verrrry sooon


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> dear all
> 
> i saw in many forums that some people of Jan 2010 has thier visa granted and they allocated before that CO on April 2011 , they are from HR country Visa 176 - sponsored by relatives ...
> 
> also yesterday i found some cases from Jan 2010 & April 2010 allocated by CO...
> 
> i belive they will come to Aug 2010 in next couple of months ( note that the there was 2 month of freezing all applications May10-Jun10 )
> 
> let's Pray To GOD that our application gets CO sooner and Visa granted verrrry sooon


Actually aug 2010 might get CO in next 2 weeks as thy have moved from Sep 2009 to may 2010 in just 1.5 weeks.

Ye one person in this forum applied in may 2010 has been contacted by a CO on this Monday!!

So hoping it's moving much faster than expected 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## toti

iHarsh said:


> Actually aug 2010 might get CO in next 2 weeks as thy have moved from Sep 2009 to may 2010 in just 1.5 weeks.
> 
> Ye one person in this forum applied in may 2010 has been contacted by a CO on this Monday!!
> 
> So hoping it's moving much faster than expected
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


lets hope ,,, we have some friends in this forum in april 2010 and July 2010 and me Aug 2010 ... so first indicator from people who we knows would be from July 2010 ...let's wait and see


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
we are suppose to get a update from DIAC tomorrow right ??

Hope to receive some good news 

Neo


----------



## toti

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> we are suppose to get a update from DIAC tomorrow right ??
> 
> Hope to receive some good news
> 
> Neo


i think DIAC send updates every 14 days . so it will be on 15.04.2011


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> i think DIAC send updates every 14 days . so it will be on 15.04.2011


The update before the last one was on a Thursday. The last update was also on a Thursday. In all probability, the next update shall also be on a Thursday


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> The update before the last one was on a Thursday. The last update was also on a Thursday. In all probability, the next update shall also be on a Thursday


ok Boss ... let it be on thursday


----------



## yks

toti said:


> ok Boss ... let it be on thursday


sometime i wonder ..how desperate we have become


----------



## iNinjaN

yks said:


> sometime i wonder ..how desperate we have become


Yeah true....

Also just to clarify, last update wad on 1st April which was a Friday  before that it was 18 march ( most famous date thanks to that email of 3 months allocation) it was a Friday, and now next update is 15 April Friday ......


Looking for some v v good news.....

By the way, where is aussieland????

Any updates!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## toti

iHarsh said:


> Yeah true....
> 
> Also just to clarify, last update wad on 1st April which was a Friday  before that it was 18 march ( most famous date thanks to that email of 3 months allocation) it was a Friday, and now next update is 15 April Friday ......
> 
> 
> Looking for some v v good news.....
> 
> By the way, where is aussieland????
> 
> Any updates!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



by the way , i have heared from someone in this forum that DIAC sends update only on fridays


----------



## Guest

Ooops. My bad


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> by the way , i have heared from someone in this forum that DIAC sends update only on fridays


Yea every alternate Friday after 6.00 pm AEST...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rozam

iHarsh said:


> Actually aug 2010 might get CO in next 2 weeks as thy have moved from Sep 2009 to may 2010 in just 1.5 weeks.
> 
> Ye one person in this forum applied in may 2010 has been contacted by a CO on this Monday!!
> 
> So hoping it's moving much faster than expected
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi,
But if its true, and the diac has moved from sep09 to may 2010, why don't i ghave a co yet? I am dec09


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Hi,
> But if its true, and the diac has moved from sep09 to may 2010, why don't i ghave a co yet? I am dec09


I think they are processing web based applications much faster than paper based ones. Let the update come through on Friday and we'll see what speed the DIAC is moving at but my conservative estimate says that you should get a CO in 2 - 3 weeks at max. Are you sure you submitted all the correct documents? Now would be a good time to get things in order.


----------



## aussieland

iHarsh said:


> Yeah true....
> 
> Also just to clarify, last update wad on 1st April which was a Friday  before that it was 18 march ( most famous date thanks to that email of 3 months allocation) it was a Friday, and now next update is 15 April Friday ......
> 
> 
> Looking for some v v good news.....
> 
> By the way, where is aussieland????
> 
> Any updates!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



yah I m there....went on leave..so couldnt update the forum regularly...

I was contacted ny CO on Monday (I checked it today as didnt had any access to mails)...n he asked for the just Med as I had already uploaded my PCC earlier...he also didnt asked for form80 also...
I have got my med done today & will mail CO with the reciept tonite....the Med guy will send the reports 2morrow (eClinic)....

hope to get the case resolved soon....


----------



## Guest

aussieland said:


> yah I m there....went on leave..so couldnt update the forum regularly...
> 
> I was contacted ny CO on Monday (I checked it today as didnt had any access to mails)...n he asked for the just Med as I had already uploaded my PCC earlier...he also didnt asked for form80 also...
> I have got my med done today & will mail CO with the reciept tonite....the Med guy will send the reports 2morrow (eClinic)....
> 
> hope to get the case resolved soon....


Ohhhhhhhhhhh ME GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is moving FAAAAAAAASST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indus

wow, thats a good news. If DIAC continues this speed, we all will have our CO soon.


----------



## brajeshdave

Shocking News: Bribes to alter IELTS score for Australian Immigration. 

Bribery charges laid over language tests


----------



## iNinjaN

brajeshdave said:


> Shocking News: Bribes to alter IELTS score for Australian Immigration.
> 
> Bribery charges laid over language tests


That's shocking!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> I think they are processing web based applications much faster than paper based ones. Let the update come through on Friday and we'll see what speed the DIAC is moving at but my conservative estimate says that you should get a CO in 2 - 3 weeks at max. Are you sure you submitted all the correct documents? Now would be a good time to get things in order.


Yes, I have submitted all correct documents, only form 1221 or something wasn't submitted but the officer by phone (last June) said that it's not important now, I will submit it when I am contacted by Co , and also confirmed that all my docs have been received and I am in Priority 3
So let's hope for the best outome in the best short of time


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
Congrats pankaj for the good news.........i regret having made a paper based application...since i feel it takes more time for paper based apps........Lets hope to see the next update as may 2010 in the diac update on friday....


----------



## drag288

aussieland said:


> yah I m there....went on leave..so couldnt update the forum regularly...
> 
> I was contacted ny CO on Monday (I checked it today as didnt had any access to mails)...n he asked for the just Med as I had already uploaded my PCC earlier...he also didnt asked for form80 also...
> I have got my med done today & will mail CO with the reciept tonite....the Med guy will send the reports 2morrow (eClinic)....
> 
> hope to get the case resolved soon....


Hi Aussie Land,
I believe you had received an email on March 18th right?
ur app is mapped to which ANZSCO code?


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> Hi Aussie Land,
> I believe you had received an email on March 18th right?
> ur app is mapped to which ANZSCO code?


i think he is not around... as far as i know 

Yes, Aussie Land had got a mail 18th March. His ANZSCO is Business Analyst.

Regards,
Neo


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> i think he is not around... as far as i know
> 
> Yes, Aussie Land had got a mail 18th March. His ANZSCO is Business Analyst.
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


I also read in a forum that May 2010 HR applicant has been allocated CO.
(P3 applicant)


----------



## drag288

drag288 said:


> I also read in a forum that May 2010 HR applicant has been allocated CO.
> (P3 applicant)


I feel that its pure luck...some of the handpicked applicants are getting CO's 
Whereas Aug/Sep - Dec 09 applicants a few of them havent heard anything from DIAC yet.

I dont understand why are they hiding everything from us.


----------



## iNinjaN

drag288 said:


> I feel that its pure luck...some of the handpicked applicants are getting CO's
> Whereas Aug/Sep - Dec 09 applicants a few of them havent heard anything from DIAC yet.
> 
> I dont understand why are they hiding everything from us.


So is it to believe that people who got 18th march email are getting COs???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> I feel that its pure luck...some of the handpicked applicants are getting CO's
> Whereas Aug/Sep - Dec 09 applicants a few of them havent heard anything from DIAC yet.
> 
> I dont understand why are they hiding everything from us.


Lets think like this...

mails had send to guys whos application have all the valid set of documents which meet DIAC requirement (I mean the requirement template set by DIAC for some MUST documents for each case)

About CO allocation... There are different sets of CO groups.. each group have a slot allocate for them.. say Team 2 has to see applications form 2009 may to 2009 August... and Team 1 has to see applications from 2009 sep to December ..

COs in Team 2 will start picking up those applications who got mail first because their documents are all in place (already checked by some other team before march 18th)... at the same time they will start allocation for normal applicants from May 2009... (starting of their slot may-Aug) ... May be at the same time Team 1 also will start working on their slots.. (sep- Dec)
they start their allocation from sep... 

at this time you will see people in aug is waiting and people sep are getting CO...but Its just matter of few weeks .. Team 2 will reach Aug in few weeks ... while Team 1 reach dec 2009


Thats how we can explain the unattended applications cases...

NOTE: This dates are just dates i put for explaining the process that might be actually following by DIAC.. I hope you got what i am trying to say .. 

Neo


----------



## aussieland

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Congrats pankaj for the good news.........i regret having made a paper based application...since i feel it takes more time for paper based apps........Lets hope to see the next update as may 2010 in the diac update on friday....


thanks Dhawal..for ur wishes....all other apps r just around the corner...so just wait...wll get update soon enough..


----------



## rozam

drag288 said:


> I feel that its pure luck...some of the handpicked applicants are getting CO's
> Whereas Aug/Sep - Dec 09 applicants a few of them havent heard anything from DIAC yet.
> 
> I dont understand why are they hiding everything from us.


I agree with you,

I feel the same as if they ar hiding something and they will announce it soon, say in June2011


----------



## aussieland

drag288 said:


> Hi Aussie Land,
> I believe you had received an email on March 18th right?
> ur app is mapped to which ANZSCO code?


hi drag288,
I had got the email on 18th march....n as SlimNeo said it was Business Analyst....but its ASCO code....


----------



## SlimNeo

SlimNeo said:


> Lets think like this...
> 
> mails had send to guys whos application have all the valid set of documents which meet DIAC requirement (I mean the requirement template set by DIAC for some MUST documents for each case)
> 
> Neo


To clarify the "MUST documents" i am setting an example below

If you have a claiming of points for 1 years Australian experience and 4 years of Indian experience,.. Ideally you MUST have a experience certificates from your employer in Australia and India. 

Those who have this documents meet the DIAC's requirement template of MUST have documents.

I dont have this two certificates .. so what i have done is provided bank statement, salary slip, tax file letters and company employee reference letters to prove the experience... Its not a straight forward way to prove it when you compare with the experience letter directly from employer..

so like this DIAC might have some document template for each claim. if your application meet all those then you would have got a mail on 18th March ...

This is just a thought ... dont worry too much about the hidden rules .. its not very relevant thats the reason why they are not publishing it ...


neo


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> Lets think like this...
> 
> mails had send to guys whos application have all the valid set of documents which meet DIAC requirement (I mean the requirement template set by DIAC for some MUST documents for each case)
> 
> About CO allocation... There are different sets of CO groups.. each group have a slot allocate for them.. say Team 2 has to see applications form 2009 may to 2009 August... and Team 1 has to see applications from 2009 sep to December ..
> 
> COs in Team 2 will start picking up those applications who got mail first because their documents are all in place (already checked by some other team before march 18th)... at the same time they will start allocation for normal applicants from May 2009... (starting of their slot may-Aug) ... May be at the same time Team 1 also will start working on their slots.. (sep- Dec)
> they start their allocation from sep...
> 
> at this time you will see people in aug is waiting and people sep are getting CO...but Its just matter of few weeks .. Team 2 will reach Aug in few weeks ... while Team 1 reach dec 2009
> 
> 
> Thats how we can explain the unattended applications cases...
> 
> NOTE: This dates are just dates i put for explaining the process that might be actually following by DIAC.. I hope you got what i am trying to say ..
> 
> Neo


Actually, the only pre-May 2010 applicant I know whose case is pending is rozam who is a paper based applicant. I don't know about any internet applicants who lodged prior to May 2010 and have not gotten a CO. Do you guys know about any such people?


----------



## aussieland

apart from that...has anybody heard case finalization news of late??


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> Actually, the only pre-May 2010 applicant I know whose case is pending is rozam who is a paper based applicant. I don't know about any internet applicants who lodged prior to May 2010 and have not gotten a CO. Do you guys know about any such people?


Well, a week ago it was also Chaminda who was oct 09 applicant, so let's hope I will get out of the non-contacted-by-CO-list soon


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Well, a week ago it was also Chaminda who was oct 09 applicant, so let's hope I will get out of the non-contacted-by-CO-list soon


By the way, Chaminda is also a paper based applicant...


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> By the way, Chaminda is also a paper based applicant...


I know, Me too a paper based one


----------



## toti

aussieland said:


> apart from that...has anybody heard case finalization news of late??


yesterday i have seen in other forum a case of may 2010 (176 - relatives ) got the visa granted last week


----------



## aussieland

toti said:


> yesterday i have seen in other forum a case of may 2010 (176 - relatives ) got the visa granted last week


thanks for the info...plz keep us updated with some info on P3 applicants...


----------



## Dhawal

toti said:


> yesterday i have seen in other forum a case of may 2010 (176 - relatives ) got the visa granted last week


Hi Gaurav,
If this news is true....then even you shud get a CO allocated soon....


----------



## Gaurav

Dhawal said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> If this news is true....then even you shud get a CO allocated soon....


hope the news is 24 caret true :tea:


----------



## aussieland

Medical clinic has sent the medicals report yesterday....n the status shows as 'Further medical results referred' with date as 15 Apr...wat does that mean???

one more thing I have done my Med at eClinic..but the doc didnt fill the 26EH & 160EH form and said that he has filled the online eqvivalent of those 2 forms....is this usual?....as I can still see the status of both the forms as 'Required' wheras all other forms r showing as 'Met'


----------



## jewoley

Hi aussieland,

I think it just means that they have received your medical report and the health officer is looking at it (medical referred to them for review/checks). Mine says referred 13/4/11 and I know it arrived (my doctor couriered it to Sydney) 11/4/11 in Australia (tracking of courier). 

My question would be - all my documents in the checklist still says "required" although I have uploaded everything when I lodged my application and my case officer only asked for medical and pcc (those are the two I've not done at time of lodgement). 

My CO is from team 6 and I have read that some people's status doesn't change (still says required) although they have submitted everything and have gotten visas granted even when status unchanged online. I am hoping my CO is in that same group - not updating those checklist status, else why would there be no request of other docs if it's still "required"?

So I hope the same case is for you, too, aussieland. They have received your docs but just not updated yet perhaps


----------



## drag288

aussieland said:


> Medical clinic has sent the medicals report yesterday....n the status shows as 'Further medical results referred' with date as 15 Apr...wat does that mean???
> 
> one more thing I have done my Med at eClinic..but the doc didnt fill the 26EH & 160EH form and said that he has filled the online eqvivalent of those 2 forms....is this usual?....as I can still see the status of both the forms as 'Required' wheras all other forms r showing as 'Met'


If u've done ur meds at an e-clinic then no need to fill 26EH and 160EH
They will fill it online and upload ur chest xray and other reports. It will be showing as referred and gets changed to "health requirement finalized" in 3 days

Since ur status is all 'Met" and only Meds are pending, you can expect ur grant letter to be sent any moment from now.
Congrats....


----------



## drag288

Dhawal said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> If this news is true....then even you shud get a CO allocated soon....


Did anyone received an auto-update email?
I tried sending a blank email but there is no response yet. Today we r supposed to get one right?


----------



## tanya18

drag288 said:


> Did anyone received an auto-update email?
> I tried sending a blank email but there is no response yet. Today we r supposed to get one right?



It still shows 1st april update...


----------



## kash2182

drag288 said:


> Did anyone received an auto-update email?
> I tried sending a blank email but there is no response yet. Today we r supposed to get one right?


Hold on bite...it get updated after 5PM AEST ..


----------



## voddy

Hi
It's been a while since I first joined this forum..I have applied 175 class visa thru agent on March and am in the looong wait..would like to join the prio 3 group

The DIAC electronic site is back in operation ..for anyone who tried past few weeks..can check now..good releife to see things at least..let aside the status


----------



## drag288

voddy said:


> Hi
> It's been a while since I first joined this forum..I have applied 175 class visa thru agent on March and am in the looong wait..would like to join the prio 3 group


Hi Voddy,

Welcome to P3 club!!!!


----------



## Gaurav

voddy said:


> Hi
> It's been a while since I first joined this forum..I have applied 175 class visa thru agent on March and am in the looong wait..would like to join the prio 3 group


Welcome to this lobby of P3 applicants


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> Did anyone received an auto-update email?
> I tried sending a blank email but there is no response yet. Today we r supposed to get one right?


No mail for this Analyst Programmer -Aug10 applicant :confused2:


----------



## voddy

*time lines*



rackspace said:


> I am still not sure why they called it 18-24 months ...
> they can simply say that it can take as much as 24 months ... ??
> 
> As far as processing time is concerned, I think it will be highly dependent on the country applicant is resident of.


I wonder why my agent said 'If everything goes well you can be in ausy in 6 months from the day you applied' I applied on 24th march..

is it one of their sweet talks..anyone there who have gotten visa that quickly under 175 recently?

he even asked us to apply for PCC which would take about 3-4 months to obtain..


----------



## voddy

Gaurav said:


> Welcome to this lobby of P3 applicants


Thanks!!!


----------



## aussieland

drag288 said:


> If u've done ur meds at an e-clinic then no need to fill 26EH and 160EH
> They will fill it online and upload ur chest xray and other reports. It will be showing as referred and gets changed to "health requirement finalized" in 3 days
> 
> Since ur status is all 'Met" and only Meds are pending, you can expect ur grant letter to be sent any moment from now.
> Congrats....


thanks drag288 for the help....hopefully it happens soon....


----------



## aussieland

jewoley said:


> Hi aussieland,
> 
> I think it just means that they have received your medical report and the health officer is looking at it (medical referred to them for review/checks). Mine says referred 13/4/11 and I know it arrived (my doctor couriered it to Sydney) 11/4/11 in Australia (tracking of courier).
> 
> My question would be - all my documents in the checklist still says "required" although I have uploaded everything when I lodged my application and my case officer only asked for medical and pcc (those are the two I've not done at time of lodgement).
> 
> My CO is from team 6 and I have read that some people's status doesn't change (still says required) although they have submitted everything and have gotten visas granted even when status unchanged online. I am hoping my CO is in that same group - not updating those checklist status, else why would there be no request of other docs if it's still "required"?
> 
> So I hope the same case is for you, too, aussieland. They have received your docs but just not updated yet perhaps



thanks jewoley for the help....hopefully it happens soon....


----------



## voddy

drag288 said:


> Hi Voddy,
> 
> Welcome to P3 club!!!!


Thanks !! 






____________________________________
ACS applied20/Dec/2010|Applied Vic-SS|SS REFUCED 13/Jan/2011|ACS results 15/Mar/2011|IELTS(R7S7.5R8.5L9)19/Mar/2011/|APPLIED 175 VISA 24/Mar/2011|working on PCC & waiting..


----------



## kash2182

Latest DIAC updates as of today for Priority 3

Priority group 3

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 15 October 2009
VE 175 (paper): 15 October 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged):15 October 2009
VE 176 (paper): 15 October 2009


From previous updates it has moved 3 months in 0.5 month ..that means it is moving fast.


----------



## rackspace

strangley they havent updated the last updated date, but content of mail has been updated.


----------



## voddy

Yes..it is fast..if this speed continues..mine will get a CO somewhere arround in Aug or sep..(agent's forecast makes sense) 

Im worried if changes due in jully 2011 will have any effects on our priority..:confused2: If they change the SOL


----------



## statue

voddy said:


> Yes..it is fast..if this speed continues..mine will get a CO somewhere arround in Aug or sep..(agent's forecast makes sense)
> 
> Im worried if changes due in jully 2011 will have any effects on our priority..:confused2: If they change the SOL


Hi Voddy,

If I am not being overly optimistic, I guess you will get a CO before 30th June 2011.


----------



## uroojs

kash2182 said:


> Latest DIAC updates as of today for Priority 3
> 
> Priority group 3
> 
> (See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)
> 
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 15 October 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 15 October 2009
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged):15 October 2009
> VE 176 (paper): 15 October 2009
> 
> 
> From previous updates it has moved 3 months in 0.5 month ..that means it is moving fast.



I want to clarify one thing.. My application date is 25-Dec-2009 Online. I have been allocated a CO since 22-Feb-2010. 

The dates mentioned above means that when the department will come to Dec-2009 only then my application will be finalized? As my CO says nothing is pending on my application and ust routine checking is being done.


----------



## statue

uroojs said:


> I want to clarify one thing.. My application date is 25-Dec-2009 Online. I have been allocated a CO since 22-Feb-2010.
> 
> The dates mentioned above means that when the department will come to Dec-2009 only then my application will be finalized? As my CO says nothing is pending on my application and ust routine checking is being done.


Hi uroojs,

As you have already been considered by a CO, these dates are not relevant to your application. In fact these are for the applications in que. Your application should be finalized when they receive clearance regarding the checking. The department also says that only the CO can tell you expected timeframes if your application has been allocated to a CO before June-2010 and is still pending.


----------



## uroojs

statue said:


> Hi uroojs,
> 
> As you have already been considered by a CO, these dates are not relevant to your application. In fact these are for the applications in que. Your application should be finalized when they receive clearance regarding the checking. The department also says that only the CO can tell you expected timeframes if your application has been allocated to a CO before June-2010 and is still pending.


Thanks Statue.

I made two or three inquires in the total period of 1.3 years and my case officer asked me not to raise quiries. She said she will contact me herself if there is a news or if anything is required from me.


----------



## voddy

statue said:


> Hi Voddy,
> 
> If I am not being overly optimistic, I guess you will get a CO before 30th June 2011.


really..then it'd be more that wonderful..anyways having my fingers crossed..lets just hope things to turn out the way we want..


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> I want to clarify one thing.. My application date is 25-Dec-2009 Online. I have been allocated a CO since 22-Feb-2010.
> 
> The dates mentioned above means that when the department will come to Dec-2009 only then my application will be finalized? As my CO says nothing is pending on my application and ust routine checking is being done.


Once you get a CO, you are independent from the processing backlog. The only things that affect your case is when DIAC places a general freeze. Such a freeze did exist for quite some time last year and early this year and it is possible this is what has caused delay in your application. Just keep your hopes high and the time will come.


----------



## psknmurthy

Is anybody getting "get ready" mail today?


----------



## Guest

kash2182 said:


> Latest DIAC updates as of today for Priority 3
> 
> Priority group 3
> 
> (See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)
> 
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 15 October 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 15 October 2009
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged):15 October 2009
> VE 176 (paper): 15 October 2009
> 
> 
> From previous updates it has moved 3 months in 0.5 month ..that means it is moving fast.


Hmmm my optimistic forecast is that all internet applicants up till Jan 15 2011 will get a CO by May 31 2011. Let's keep fingers crossed.


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Hmmm my optimistic forecast is that all internet applicants up till Jan 15 2011 will get a CO by May 31 2011. Let's keep fingers crossed.


I think so by feb 16!!!!
As feb 16 is my lodgment date and I got the 18 march mail...

Completed medical, pcc and all 
Now just waiting for CO to get allocated.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iNinjaN

psknmurthy said:


> Is anybody getting "get ready" mail today?


Nope not heard!

+ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ===========================================================================================================================


----------



## aussieland

psknmurthy said:


> Is anybody getting "get ready" mail today?


waht is that mail??


----------



## psknmurthy

aussieland said:


> waht is that mail??


Like the mail which was being sent by DIAC to some body to go ahead with Police verification on 18-Mar-2011.


----------



## ironman2

psknmurthy said:


> Like the mail which was being sent by DIAC to some body to go ahead with Police verification on 18-Mar-2011.


hey psknmurthy did you receive the get ready email?


----------



## HermanB

*Clarification*

We applied on the 18th of October 2010 for the 175 subclass, does this mean that if we received the mail for getting ready that we should have a case officer assigned with the next 2-3 months?

We are very concerned about this as it is nearly impossible to find a job in our current country even with all my qualifications and skills. I hope that things will go well!


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> We applied on the 18th of October 2010 for the 175 subclass, does this mean that if we received the mail for getting ready that we should have a case officer assigned with the next 2-3 months?
> 
> We are very concerned about this as it is nearly impossible to find a job in our current country even with all my qualifications and skills. I hope that things will go well!


Yes. As per diac update, they have clearly mentioned that people who have got the email on 18th and 21 march 2011, will definitely get a CO within 3 months from the date of the letter....

So hoping for the best!!!!!
All the best!

========================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ==========================


----------



## HermanB

*Thank you*

Thank you so much! All the best there too 



iHarsh said:


> Yes. As per diac update, they have clearly mentioned that people who have got the email on 18th and 21 march 2011, will definitely get a CO within 3 months from the date of the letter....
> 
> So hoping for the best!!!!!
> All the best!
> 
> ========================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ==========================


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Thank you so much! All the best there too


My pleasure! Did u get the 18 march mail? Also can u tell us when u filed ur case and under which category and ur anzsco code?

Thanks!

==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


----------



## aussieland

psknmurthy said:


> Like the mail which was being sent by DIAC to some body to go ahead with Police verification on 18-Mar-2011.


plz post the imp contects of that mail...


----------



## HermanB

We lodged it 18 October 2011. Doing the application through migration agents SynchronicityOne .

They forwarded the mail they received on our behalf on 18 March. My wife is main applicant for the 175 Skilled Independent (Class VE, subclass 175) which we submitted electronically. Her ANZSCO is 221213 (External Auditor) and myself 241411 (Secondary School Teacher). I sincerely hope that things will go well as we both think Australia is a wonderful country.

Thank you again for the friendly reply!



iHarsh said:


> My pleasure! Did u get the 18 march mail? Also can u tell us when u filed ur case and under which category and ur anzsco code?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


----------



## drag288

Guys,
I read this information below in a aussie migration forum
This guy has received an email from DIAC - See below

"It was an email sent from someone at DIAC with PDF attachment of 6 pages. The 1st few paragraphs are as follows:

"Acknowledgement of valid application for a Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) visa
This letter refers to your application for a Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) visa, which was lodged
electronically on 31 July 2010. You have indicated on your application that you wish to be
considered for the grant of a Skilled - Independent (subclass 175) visa.
This letter confirms that your payment has been receipted and your application has been assessed
as a valid application.
Visa Application charge
The visa application charge which has already been paid was for the processing of the application
and it must be paid regardless of the application outcome.
Processing your application
Your application is waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment.
If you do not hear from us for a while, do not be concerned. You will be contacted by your case
officer about any additional information or documents that may be required in order to make a
decision on your application.
Please be aware that the department may make a decision on your application without requesting
additional information"

The other few pages have the normal correspondence re contact details, how to attach docs etc etc.

Was just wondering if anyone had received this after receiving the automated reply after lodging the application and how long after this letter did they receive a CO.

Seems like positive news as surely this must mean someone has picked up my file and had a look"

Looks strange.....DIAC is randomly choosing applicants and sending march 18th emails and now this is a new tamasha....


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> We lodged it 18 October 2011. Doing the application through migration agents SynchronicityOne .
> 
> They forwarded the mail they received on our behalf on 18 March. My wife is main applicant for the 175 Skilled Independent (Class VE, subclass 175) which we submitted electronically. Her ANZSCO is 221213 (External Auditor) and myself 241411 (Secondary School Teacher). I sincerely hope that things will go well as we both think Australia is a wonderful country.
> 
> Thank you again for the friendly reply!


Thanks and all the very best 

==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


----------



## Guest

drag288 said:


> Guys,
> I read this information below in a aussie migration forum
> This guy has received an email from DIAC - See below
> 
> "It was an email sent from someone at DIAC with PDF attachment of 6 pages. The 1st few paragraphs are as follows:
> 
> "Acknowledgement of valid application for a Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) visa
> This letter refers to your application for a Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) visa, which was lodged
> electronically on 31 July 2010. You have indicated on your application that you wish to be
> considered for the grant of a Skilled - Independent (subclass 175) visa.
> This letter confirms that your payment has been receipted and your application has been assessed
> as a valid application.
> Visa Application charge
> The visa application charge which has already been paid was for the processing of the application
> and it must be paid regardless of the application outcome.
> Processing your application
> Your application is waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment.
> If you do not hear from us for a while, do not be concerned. You will be contacted by your case
> officer about any additional information or documents that may be required in order to make a
> decision on your application.
> Please be aware that the department may make a decision on your application without requesting
> additional information"
> 
> The other few pages have the normal correspondence re contact details, how to attach docs etc etc.
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone had received this after receiving the automated reply after lodging the application and how long after this letter did they receive a CO.
> 
> Seems like positive news as surely this must mean someone has picked up my file and had a look"
> 
> Looks strange.....DIAC is randomly choosing applicants and sending march 18th emails and now this is a new tamasha....


Well, let us not forget that if DIAC has started processing July 2010 applications, they have effectively entered an entirely new year. And you know, new year, new regulations. It is possible this is some kind of new processing style of DIAC. We will know for sure in the coming weeks. We have waited for so long, I am sure the next few weeks will pass in a blur and we will all have COs. Then we will be fretting over documents and background checks (I hope NOT).


----------



## Dhawal

drag288 said:


> Guys,
> I read this information below in a aussie migration forum
> This guy has received an email from DIAC - See below
> 
> "It was an email sent from someone at DIAC with PDF attachment of 6 pages. The 1st few paragraphs are as follows:
> 
> "Acknowledgement of valid application for a Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) visa
> This letter refers to your application for a Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) visa, which was lodged
> electronically on 31 July 2010. You have indicated on your application that you wish to be
> considered for the grant of a Skilled - Independent (subclass 175) visa.
> This letter confirms that your payment has been receipted and your application has been assessed
> as a valid application.
> Visa Application charge
> The visa application charge which has already been paid was for the processing of the application
> and it must be paid regardless of the application outcome.
> Processing your application
> Your application is waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment.
> If you do not hear from us for a while, do not be concerned. You will be contacted by your case
> officer about any additional information or documents that may be required in order to make a
> decision on your application.
> Please be aware that the department may make a decision on your application without requesting
> additional information"
> 
> The other few pages have the normal correspondence re contact details, how to attach docs etc etc.
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone had received this after receiving the automated reply after lodging the application and how long after this letter did they receive a CO.
> 
> Seems like positive news as surely this must mean someone has picked up my file and had a look"
> 
> Looks strange.....DIAC is randomly choosing applicants and sending march 18th emails and now this is a new tamasha....


Hi Divya,
I had recieved the same pdf with the same paragraphs as mentioned above when i had lodged the application with diac.....i recieved this pdf alongwith the acknowledgement reciept that they had recieved all the docs and the demand draft for the application fee............this was on the 3rd day after diac recieved my paper based application....I dont think there is anything unusual in this............


----------



## matchless

Dhawal said:


> Hi Divya,
> I had recieved the same pdf with the same paragraphs as mentioned above when i had lodged the application with diac.....i recieved this pdf alongwith the acknowledgement reciept that they had recieved all the docs and the demand draft for the application fee............this was on the 3rd day after diac recieved my paper based application....I dont think there is anything unusual in this............


Same here, I also received that email on 3rd day of lodgement of my paper based application


----------



## yks

iHarsh said:


> Nope not heard!
> 
> +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ===========================================================================================================================


HI Iharsh.

SOrry if i am asking this again ..what is your ANZSCO code ?

YKS


----------



## iNinjaN

yks said:


> HI Iharsh.
> 
> SOrry if i am asking this again ..what is your ANZSCO code ?
> 
> YKS


Hi yks,

Anzsco code is the one against which u get ur skills assessed. Before applying for a pr u need to have ur skills assessed from a third party organization as described by diac!

Like for software professionals the third party organization is acs! Every skill is defined by a code by diac! You can find the same in diac website. ( sorry as accessing from phone could not attach the list)

Few example - business analyst : 2611111
here 2611111 is the anzsco code.

Once the skills get accessed by a third party, u will get a anzsco code which u have to use while filing ur pr! 

Hope this helps.

==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


----------



## Gaurav

iHarsh said:


> Hi yks,
> 
> Anzsco code is the one against which u get ur skills assessed. Before applying for a pr u need to have ur skills assessed from a third party organization as described by diac!
> 
> Like for software professionals the third party organization is acs! Every skill is defined by a code by diac! You can find the same in diac website. ( sorry as accessing from phone could not attach the list)
> 
> Few example - business analyst : 2611111
> here 2611111 is the anzsco code.
> 
> Once the skills get accessed by a third party, u will get a anzsco code which u have to use while filing ur pr!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


Sorry to interrupt.
YKS knows ANZSCO concept as he has already applied to DIAC. He is just asking you ur ANZSCO :tongue1:


----------



## Gaurav

Dhawal said:


> Hi Divya,
> I had recieved the same pdf with the same paragraphs as mentioned above when i had lodged the application with diac.....i recieved this pdf alongwith the acknowledgement reciept that they had recieved all the docs and the demand draft for the application fee............this was on the 3rd day after diac recieved my paper based application....I dont think there is anything unusual in this............


I didn't received any such mail. Is DIAC sending such mails now??? :confused2:


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> I didn't received any such mail. Is DIAC sending such mails now??? :confused2:


It seems only paper based appilcants receive these emails. You are internet based applicant right?


----------



## Dhawal

Gaurav said:


> I didn't received any such mail. Is DIAC sending such mails now??? :confused2:


Hi,
I dont know diac is sending these docs to which type of applications.But i applied on 22nd november 2010 and i recieved the mail in 3 days while another applicant as mentioned by divya who applied recently in april 2011 also recived the same mail in 3 days....so i guess diac is sending such mails even now but maybe only to paper based applications as mentioned by ausimmi....If someone who applied online and has recieved such mail then maybe it could throw some light on this mystery....


----------



## Gaurav

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I dont know diac is sending these docs to which type of applications.But i applied on 22nd november 2010 and i recieved the mail in 3 days while another applicant as mentioned by divya who applied recently in april 2011 also recived the same mail in 3 days....so i guess diac is sending such mails even now but maybe only to paper based applications as mentioned by ausimmi....If someone who applied online and has recieved such mail then maybe it could throw some light on this mystery....


divya is not paper based applicant


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> divya is not paper based applicant


long long long way to goooooooooooo

I wish DIAC had a rule that if we live in LR country they consider us as LR applicants itself hehehehehe........life sucks in SGP....want to go to Oz AEAP
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Guest

drag288 said:


> long long long way to goooooooooooo
> 
> I wish DIAC had a rule that if we live in LR country they consider us as LR applicants itself hehehehehe........life sucks in Singapore....want to go to Oz AEAP
> :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


How do you know it will be better in Oz????????????????????????


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> How do you know it will be better in Oz????????????????????????


I've been to Oz and I feel/heard that life is lot more better out there.


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> How do you know it will be better in Oz????????????????????????


This is what we all feel, so we r interested in migration 

Any update dude????


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> This is what we all feel, so we r interested in migration
> 
> Any update dude????


Nopes. Pin drop silence from DIAC. Anyways, I am not expecting any updates before you. I am expecting good news from your side any day now.


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> It seems only paper based appilcants receive these emails. You are internet based applicant right?


Yup. I have applied online


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> Nopes. Pin drop silence from DIAC. Anyways, I am not expecting any updates before you. I am expecting good news from your side any day now.


Good news from my side 
M not getting any sight of even murky water in this hot dry arid desert. 

Hope at least the CO gets allocated to all of us before they introduce any weird rules in July :focus:


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Good news from my side
> M not getting any sight of even murky water in this hot dry arid desert.
> 
> Hope at least the CO gets allocated to all of us before they introduce any weird rules in July :focus:


Hot dry arid desert???? Where are you located at???? By good news I meant news of CO allocation


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> Hot dry arid desert???? Where are you located at???? By good news I meant news of CO allocation


Hot Dry Arid desert is the uncertainty which DIAC has maintained. Good news is indeed CO allocation  and he/she attending the applicants.


----------



## HermanB

Hi,

Just a question about this, I was under the impression that once you have lodged you application any new rules/regulations made after that won't affect your application? Was I lead under the wrong impression and if so, how will these new rules affect us if we do not get a case officer before July?!

I apologise if I sound frantic, but we really have to get out of this country as well .



Gaurav said:


> Good news from my side
> M not getting any sight of even murky water in this hot dry arid desert.
> 
> Hope at least the CO gets allocated to all of us before they introduce any weird rules in July :focus:


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> Sorry to interrupt.
> YKS knows ANZSCO concept as he has already applied to DIAC. He is just asking you ur ANZSCO :tongue1:


Oops did not realize!! 
Mine is business analyst 

==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


----------



## yks

Thanks Harsh 

I think they are giving priority to certain ANZSCO.
most of the IT codes that got that generic mail was either Busines analysts of they were Software engineers. 

I hope soon Analyst Programmers would be considered 

YKS
:ranger:
=====================================
ANZSCO: 261311(Analyst Programmer) 
175 Visa Online: 30 - Dec -2011 =====================================


----------



## Gaurav

HermanB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question about this, I was under the impression that once you have lodged you application any new rules/regulations made after that won't affect your application? Was I lead under the wrong impression and if so, how will these new rules affect us if we do not get a case officer before July?!
> 
> I apologise if I sound frantic, but we really have to get out of this country as well .


U cannot trust DIAC until u receive the visa grant email.


----------



## Gaurav

iHarsh said:


> Oops did not realize!!
> Mine is business analyst
> 
> ==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


Then u will get CO soon, keep us updated dude


----------



## Gaurav

yks said:


> Thanks Harsh
> 
> I think they are giving priority to certain ANZSCO.
> most of the IT codes that got that generic mail was either Busines analysts of they were Software engineers.
> 
> I hope soon Analyst Programmers would be considered
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:
> =====================================
> ANZSCO: 261311(Analyst Programmer)
> 175 Visa Online: 30 - Dec -2011 =====================================


Agree with u. But there is 1 applicant here 'SlimNeo' who is a software engineer yet didn't received the generous DIAC mail :ranger:
Ur signature needs a correction, i has to be Dec 201*0*


----------



## yks

Gaurav said:


> Agree with u. But there is 1 applicant here 'SlimNeo' who is a software engineer yet didn't received the generous DIAC mail :ranger:
> Ur signature needs a correction, i has to be Dec 201*0*


thanks for correcting.

and regarding Harsh, thing is he has applied in feb ..and the lucky fellow got the generic mail in MArch :clap2:


Thats why i said , hope fully Analyst programmer might get it soon.

With Slim neo it might be possible that because DIAC might have thought he can not proceed forward unless some CO first assess his application.
thats the only reason i can think of that he did not get the generic email.


YKS
:ranger:
=====================================
ANZSCO: 261311(Analyst Programmer) 
175 Visa Online: 30 - Dec -2010 =====================================


----------



## nahsan

*New to the club*

Hi Guys!

I m part of this group too!. ACS +ve Nov 2010, IELTS 8 DEC 2010, GSM Jan 2011. And now the wait begins. 

I did tried to contact DIAC, and they came back to me after 2 weeks saying that the CO has not been assigned yet.


----------



## toti

guys

i think that DIAC will not move further than June 2010 applications unless they announce first for the general announcment which asks all people after June 2010 to Front End Load thier Meds & PCC ...this like what exactly happend eralier this year 2011... am i correct ?!!

so first we have to wait till DIAC release that announcment , then we will all do our PCC & Meds and later will receive our Get Ready Letter (like what happen on 18-Mar-2011 

please correct me if it's wrong


----------



## HermanB

*Read up*



Gaurav said:


> U cannot trust DIAC until u receive the visa grant email.



Hehe, true, just hope things work out. I read that as with the 2010 amendments, the 2011 amendments won't affect us who have applied before 1 July 2011. Thus we should be safe from any changes they make .

Holding thumbs that we will be able to go by December as we are really keen on going to Oz, as most of the people here seem to be as well .

Good luck there!


----------



## Gaurav

HermanB said:


> Hehe, true, just hope things work out. I read that as with the 2010 amendments, the 2011 amendments won't affect us who have applied before 1 July 2011. Thus we should be safe from any changes they make .
> 
> Holding thumbs that we will be able to go by December as we are really keen on going to Oz, as most of the people here seem to be as well .
> 
> Good luck there!


BTW wat's ur ANZSCO? when u applied??? :ranger:


----------



## Gaurav

nahsan said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I m part of this group too!. ACS +ve Nov 2010, IELTS 8 DEC 2010, GSM Jan 2011. And now the wait begins.
> 
> I did tried to contact DIAC, and they came back to me after 2 weeks saying that the CO has not been assigned yet.


:welcome: nahsan.
Happy waiting!!!


----------



## Artemisa

Hello, boys and girls waiting in P3. How do you do? I wasn't acessing this thread for a couple days, I missed you 

Guys, I'M FREEAKING OUT!!! GOING NUTS since that crazy 18th march e-mail. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah   :eyebrows:


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Hello, boys and girls waiting in P3. How do you do? I wasn't acessing this thread for a couple days, I missed you
> 
> Guys, I'M FREEAKING OUT!!! GOING NUTS since that crazy 18th march e-mail. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah   :eyebrows:


Welcome back Artemisa!!!! And here I have been thinking you are being the very model of patience and blaiseness  Tomorrow is 18th April and then it will be ONLY 2 months before the DIAC will have to put its money where its mouth is.


----------



## Guest

And oh, by the way, at least DIAC's current processing speed is in line with its claims. At the rate of clearing 3 months of backlog in 0.5 months, they will easily reach Jan 15 2011 by June 30 2011. AND, since there were no applications between 8 May 2010 and 30 June 2010, we can actually extend the expect timeline to somewhere around March 1 2011 by June 30 2011. Now if only they would hurry up and assign us all a CO...


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> And oh, by the way, at least DIAC's current processing speed is in line with its claims. At the rate of clearing 3 months of backlog in 0.5 months, they will easily reach Jan 15 2011 by June 30 2011. AND, since there were no applications between 8 May 2010 and 30 June 2010, we can actually extend the expect timeline to somewhere around March 1 2011 by June 30 2011. Now if only they would hurry up and assign us all a CO...


Yes, I saw it yesterday night. The oldest application beeing allocated is out/09. My schedule is totally ruined, by the time I get the visa I won't have enough money or a beautiful resume 
Getting a CO so soon wasn't in my plans 

I avoided looking for information for a week or so, but now I'm even more anxious than before. And more nervous. And more EVERYTHING. A lot of doubts pop up in my mind, am I doing the right thing??? Gosh. I won't think about it anymore.


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Yes, I saw it yesterday night. The oldest application beeing allocated is out/09. My schedule is totally ruined, by the time I get the visa I won't have enough money or a beautiful resume
> Getting a CO so soon wasn't in my plans
> 
> I avoided looking for information for a week or so, but now I'm even more anxious than before. And more nervous. And more EVERYTHING. A lot of doubts pop up in my mind, am I doing the right thing??? Gosh. I won't think about it anymore.


Have you gotten the PCC and medicals done? If not, then it might make sense to delay a bit until you are very sure that the CO is going to be allocated soon. That is because your date of initial entry is one year from the earliest of date on PCC and medicals. Once you have the visa in hand, it will become more easier to save because you wll have a concrete objective in front of you. And you will have almost an year before you must go. And even then, you can easily make a trip to validate the visa, hunt around for a job, give some interviews and go back to Brazil. I am quite sure that once recruiters have seen you in person, they will be more willing to line up interviews for you. But I do think that at this point in time, the BEST thing to do is to start saving and start working on your resume. And you will have to do it with a very singular bent of mind - no distractions!!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## HermanB

Gaurav said:


> BTW wat's ur ANZSCO? when u applied??? :ranger:


We lodged it 18 October 2010.

Our migration agents forwarded the mail they received on our behalf on 18 March. My wife is main applicant for the 175 Skilled Independent (Class VE, subclass 175) which we submitted electronically. Her ANZSCO is 221213 (External Auditor) and myself 241411 (Secondary School Teacher).


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi, 

Doing a 'validation' trip will be almost so expensive as move directly. And remember: everyone in my family must validate their visa before the 'initial entry date'. 

But I'll wait a little bit to do the medicals and PCC. Just to give me a little more time to get used to all this idea ;P


----------



## Achilles

Ok, I know a lot has been discussed about the issue I am raising here, but still I will raise;-)

Question is: When will post July 1, 2010 , P3 applicants get their CO assigned? This is only for P3 applicants.

Immigration updates are quite clear in this. They will finalize pre July 1, 2011 applications by the end of this year. 
Any applications lodged after that will take 18-24 months from the date of lodgement. 

Fortnight updates from DIAC also suggests the same. They are only processing Oct 15, 2009 applications now and we don't know how many applications are pending with them that are lodged before July 1, 2010. Their estimation of finalizing by end of 2011 will be based on the number of applications pending with them, which we have no clue of. 

About the emails(will get CO in 3 months) sent by DIAC so far, with the end date in mind i.e July 1, 2010, they might have sent emails to all the in DEMAND occupations based on ANZSCO code. And then they are sending emails to other applicants based on the lodgement date. 

Of course, if they finish/forecast the finalization of pre- july 2010 applications earlier than predicted Dec, 2011, we will get our emails soon, but lets ignore this fact now. 

If any P3, post July 1 applicant has got his/her CO assigned then it could be purely based on their ANZSCO code. 

I am going to strictly follow the DIAC updates only and will make my mind that I am not going to get a email this year.


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> Ok, I know a lot has been discussed about the issue I am raising here, but still I will raise;-)
> 
> Question is: When will post July 1, 2010 , P3 applicants get their CO assigned? This is only for P3 applicants.
> 
> Immigration updates are quite clear in this. They will finalize pre July 1, 2011 applications by the end of this year.
> Any applications lodged after that will take 18-24 months from the date of lodgement.
> 
> Fortnight updates from DIAC also suggests the same. They are only processing Oct 15, 2009 applications now and we don't know how many applications are pending with them that are lodged before July 1, 2010. Their estimation of finalizing by end of 2011 will be based on the number of applications pending with them, which we have no clue of.
> 
> About the emails(will get CO in 3 months) sent by DIAC so far, with the end date in mind i.e July 1, 2010, they might have sent emails to all the in DEMAND occupations based on ANZSCO code. And then they are sending emails to other applicants based on the lodgement date.
> 
> Of course, if they finish/forecast the finalization of pre- july 2010 applications earlier than predicted Dec, 2011, we will get our emails soon, but lets ignore this fact now.
> 
> If any P3, post July 1 applicant has got his/her CO assigned then it could be purely based on their ANZSCO code.
> 
> I am going to strictly follow the DIAC updates only and will make my mind that I am not going to get a email this year.


according to kash2182
"From previous updates it has moved 3 months in 0.5 month ..that means it is moving fast"

so we r all being optimistic about dates.. so post july 2010 applications will get finalized by the end of this year..if everything goes well


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


> Have you gotten the PCC and medicals done? If not, then it might make sense to delay a bit until you are very sure that the CO is going to be allocated soon. That is because your date of initial entry is one year from the earliest of date on PCC and medicals. Once you have the visa in hand, it will become more easier to save because you wll have a concrete objective in front of you. And you will have almost an year before you must go. And even then, you can easily make a trip to validate the visa, hunt around for a job, give some interviews and go back to Brazil. I am quite sure that once recruiters have seen you in person, they will be more willing to line up interviews for you. But I do think that at this point in time, the BEST thing to do is to start saving and start working on your resume. And you will have to do it with a very singular bent of mind - no distractions!!!! Best of luck!!!


Hi Ausimmi,

How long is the visa valid after making a 'validate trip'? I also have a target for savings before I move. If the current rate of processing continues, I will struggle at the end to meet that target. (Just because I also wanted to pre-pay my home loan before I move)

Regards,
Brajesh


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> Hi Ausimmi,
> 
> How long is the visa valid after making a 'validate trip'? I also have a target for savings before I move. If the current rate of processing continues, I will struggle at the end to meet that target. (Just because I also wanted to pre-pay my home loan before I move)
> 
> Regards,
> Brajesh


This link Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) has this to say:

This is a permanent residence visa. As a permanent resident you are permitted to remain in Australia indefinitely. This visa also allows you to travel to and enter Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted. The expiry of this visa does not affect your permanent resident status if you are in Australia. However, if you wish to continue to travel to and from Australia as a permanent resident after the initial visa has expired, you must obtain a Resident Return Visa (RRV). Your eligibility for an RRV will depend on the period that you have resided in Australia.

The key thing to note is that the visa is valid 5 years from visa grant date NOT the validation date. The validation date has not bearing on visa validity period according to the above language.


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


> This link Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) has this to say:
> 
> This is a permanent residence visa. As a permanent resident you are permitted to remain in Australia indefinitely. This visa also allows you to travel to and enter Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted. The expiry of this visa does not affect your permanent resident status if you are in Australia. However, if you wish to continue to travel to and from Australia as a permanent resident after the initial visa has expired, you must obtain a Resident Return Visa (RRV). Your eligibility for an RRV will depend on the period that you have resided in Australia.
> 
> The key thing to note is that the visa is valid 5 years from visa grant date NOT the validation date. The validation date has not bearing on visa validity period according to the above language.


Understand now. Although the validate trip should be within 12 months from the grant date, it is the grant date which matters more in the longer run!

How many days one needs to stay down under to get RRV upon expiry of original PR visa (5 years from grant)?


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> Understand now. Although the validate trip should be within 12 months from the grant date, it is the grant date which matters more in the longer run!
> 
> How many days one needs to stay down under to get RRV upon expiry of original PR visa (5 years from grant)?


The answer to that one seems to be a bit detailed. This link will provide you correct and detailed info: Five Year Resident Return Visa (Subclass 155)


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


> The answer to that one seems to be a bit detailed. This link will provide you correct and detailed info: Five Year Resident Return Visa (Subclass 155)


Thanks ausimmi. You are a gem!
Meeting criterion of, "Residing in Oz for 2 years out of 5 years as a PR" is good enough for most people. 
Overall it looks like, it isn't too bad an option to just make a 'validate trip' in case you don't have sufficient funds for initial settlement. This becomes particularly important, if you have a family migrating along with you. (Your currently salaries should also be good for savings )


----------



## yks

Hi everyone,

Just thought that quite a lot of confusion going on here around what date range DIAC is processing the applications:

here it is in nutshell

*18th march update*Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 2 June 2009
VE 175 (paper): 2 June 2009

*1st april*
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 16 July 2009
VE 175 (paper): 16 July 2009

*on 15th April *(mind you in the email they still say Last updated 1 April 2011)
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 15 October 2009
VE 175 (paper): 15 October 2009

So from above three updated(effectively in one months time the have processed 5 months range)

But still its not steady enough to base our assumption that DiAC will be processing at the same rate.

So guys I would suggest wait for another month and we will see what the processing rate is.

I would be surprised if in the next two weeks the above date rage comes to 
Dec 2009(as per the current rate).

So lets just wait and see.

And yes ofcourse: if your ANZSCO is really sought after you might get the lucky mail (out of turn in the lodgement date ) like many got on March 18.

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## Guest

yks said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought that quite a lot of confusion going on here around what date range DIAC is processing the applications:
> 
> here it is in nutshell
> 
> *18th march update*Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 2 June 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 2 June 2009
> 
> *1st april*
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 16 July 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 16 July 2009
> 
> *on 15th April *(mind you in the email they still say Last updated 1 April 2011)
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 15 October 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 15 October 2009
> 
> So from above three updated(effectively in one months time the have processed 5 months range)
> 
> But still its not steady enough to base our assumption that DiAC will be processing at the same rate.
> 
> So guys I would suggest wait for another month and we will see what the processing rate is.
> 
> I would be surprised if in the next two weeks the above date rage comes to
> Dec 2009(as per the current rate).
> 
> So lets just wait and see.
> 
> And yes ofcourse: if your ANZSCO is really sought after you might get the lucky mail (out of turn in the lodgement date ) like many got on March 18.
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


Actually, all indications are that on April 30 the processing backlog will move forward to 15 January 2010 - if DIAC keeps up its current momentum. One reason to believe that DIAC will keep its pace is that the current pace is completely in line with DIAC's promise of allocating case officers to everyone up till Feb 2011 in the 3 months beginning on 18 March 2011. The lucky email DID NOT get sent because of ANZSCO code. DIAC has said very explicitly that they have a criterion by which they can determine if an appilcation will need to be reviewed at length by a CO and such people have NOT received the email.


----------



## SlimNeo

yks said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought that quite a lot of confusion going on here around what date range DIAC is processing the applications:
> 
> here it is in nutshell
> 
> *18th march update*Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 2 June 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 2 June 2009
> 
> *1st april*
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 16 July 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 16 July 2009
> 
> *on 15th April *(mind you in the email they still say Last updated 1 April 2011)
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 15 October 2009
> VE 175 (paper): 15 October 2009
> 
> So from above three updated(effectively in one months time the have processed 5 months range)
> 
> But still its not steady enough to base our assumption that DiAC will be processing at the same rate.
> 
> So guys I would suggest wait for another month and we will see what the processing rate is.
> 
> I would be surprised if in the next two weeks the above date rage comes to
> Dec 2009(as per the current rate).
> 
> So lets just wait and see.
> 
> And yes ofcourse: if your ANZSCO is really sought after you might get the lucky mail (out of turn in the lodgement date ) like many got on March 18.
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


While considering the processing speed we have to see the number of applications in this time period.. my assumption is that P3 applications in above range is very less and that might be the reason why its going fast... post July 2010 nof applications is very high .. so coming weeks we wont see a faster rate based on the processing dates though DIAC might be processing equal number of apps..

Neo


----------



## Achilles

SlimNeo said:


> While considering the processing speed we have to see the number of applications in this time period.. my assumption is that P3 applications in above range is very less and that might be the reason why its going fast... post July 2010 nof applications is very high .. so coming weeks we wont see a faster rate based on the processing dates though DIAC might be processing equal number of apps..
> 
> Neo


I completely agree with Neo here. We cannot expect the same speed going forward. Completely depends upon the no# of applications in that particular period.


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Actually, all indications are that on April 30 the processing backlog will move forward to 15 January 2010 - if DIAC keeps up its current momentum. One reason to believe that DIAC will keep its pace is that the current pace is completely in line with DIAC's promise of allocating case officers to everyone up till Feb 2011 in the 3 months beginning on 18 March 2011. The lucky email DID NOT get sent because of ANZSCO code. DIAC has said very explicitly that they have a criterion by which they can determine if an appilcation will need to be reviewed at length by a CO and such people have NOT received the email.


ausimmi..
They never mentioned its based on ANZSCO code. We have seen people with same ANZSCO code who got this mail and who doesn't got this mail. Its clearly based on the sanity of the documents that applicant has uploaded.

Neo


----------



## psknmurthy

Hi everybody,

Is there any person who is belongs to Software Engineer as ANZSCO and did not get the mail (which some body got on March 18)?

Just I want to know, is there only person only who belongs to "Business Analysit and Software Engineer" got mail?

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> ausimmi..
> They never mentioned its based on ANZSCO code. We have seen people with same ANZSCO code who got this mail and who doesn't got this mail. Its clearly based on the sanity of the documents that applicant has uploaded.
> 
> Neo


Hi Neo,

Me and you are saying the same thing


----------



## Guest

psknmurthy said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Is there any person who is belongs to Software Engineer as ANZSCO and did not get the mail (which some body got on March 18)?
> 
> Just I want to know, is there only person only who belongs to "Business Analysit and Software Engineer" got mail?
> 
> Thank you.


I think Artemisa is a Developer Programmer and she also got the email. And SlimNeo is a Software Engineer and he did NOT get the email.


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Hi Neo,
> 
> Me and you are saying the same thing


lol i missed your BIG LETTERS ... sorry !


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


> Hi Neo,
> 
> Me and you are saying the same thing


A lot of time people say that, if there is an interested employer for you, your app will be processed faster. Is it true? 
I mean, some employer can see your profile on SMD and quietly express interest with DIAC (without contacting you). And then DIAC makes it fast! :eyebrows:


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> I think Artemisa is a Developer Programmer and she also got the email. And SlimNeo is a Software Engineer and he did NOT get the email.


Thats right ...

In several other forums i have seen Software engineers who got mails and my slef and couple of other guys(SE) i know who didn't got any mails.

same time some BA who are in this forum got mails and some of my friends (BA) who belongs to same range doesn't receive this mail.

Also we have seen people getting CO irrespective of mails but based on the lodgment date. The difference is that CO is not asking any clarification documents to guys who go the mails other than (Medicals and PCC) but asking some clarification documents to one who doesn't got the mail.

Neo


----------



## Achilles

SlimNeo said:


> ausimmi..
> They never mentioned its based on ANZSCO code. We have seen people with same ANZSCO code who got this mail and who doesn't got this mail. Its clearly based on the sanity of the documents that applicant has uploaded.
> 
> Neo


Sanity of the uploaded documents? Do you mean, providing all required documents?


----------



## yks

SlimNeo said:


> Thats right ...
> 
> In several other forums i have seen Software engineers who got mails and my slef and couple of other guys(SE) i know who didn't got any mails.
> 
> same time some BA who are in this forum got mails and some of my friends (BA) who belongs to same range doesn't receive this mail.
> 
> Also we have seen people getting CO irrespective of mails but based on the lodgment date. The difference is that CO is not asking any clarification documents to guys who go the mails other than (Medicals and PCC) but asking some clarification documents to one who doesn't got the mail.
> 
> Neo


May be i didnt draft it right, Definitely DIAC has certain set of rules, but i guess they are applying this set of rules only to certain ANZSCO codes 
I was discussingwith another frenof mine here, he told me that this time they are scrutanising the Professional experience very strongly and in many cases they have physically visited the Employers.

So this might be one of their criteria as well that if they are not convinced by your professional experience, even though you ANZSCO code is sought after they will not ask you to proceed further with PCC and Medicals.

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> A lot of time people say that, if there is an interested employer for you, your app will be processed faster. Is it true?
> I mean, some employer can see your profile on SMD and quietly express interest with DIAC (without contacting you). And then DIAC makes it fast! :eyebrows:


It IS a possibility. But the thing is, if this were the case, then DIAC's statement that the reason for sending the email is that the application does not need too much time from a CO, would amount to misinformation. I don't see any reason for DIAC to provide misinformation. If an employer chooses an applicant, they would first contact the applicant and once the applicant agrees ONLY then would matters proceed. I mean look at it this way - the employer says the person is OK, but the person does not want to work with the employer. Now what??? The whole exercise would have been futile. I also considered this possibility initially, but over time since no one has been contacted by any employer, we can safely assume that this is not the case.


----------



## SlimNeo

Achilles said:


> Sanity of the uploaded documents? Do you mean, providing all required documents?


What I mean by document “sanity” is the required documents without any kind of ambiguity in the details that you are claiming. If something is missing or some information is confusing CO have to ask clarification this might take time. If the clarifications are not convincing DIAC can reject your application, so those people whose apps are not passed through the sanity check didn’t receive mails. It doesn’t mean if you don’t get mail you won’t get a CO but DIAC cannot assure your visa grant so they don’t want those people to go ahead with the medicals and PCC unless confusions are cleared.

Neo


----------



## SlimNeo

yks said:


> May be i didnt draft it right, Definitely DIAC has certain set of rules, but i guess they are applying this set of rules only to certain ANZSCO codes
> I was discussingwith another frenof mine here, he told me that this time they are scrutanising the Professional experience very strongly and in many cases they have physically visited the Employers.
> 
> So this might be one of their criteria as well that if they are not convinced by your professional experience, even though you ANZSCO code is sought after they will not ask you to proceed further with PCC and Medicals.
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


I agree with you, they will definitely check the professional details one way or the other way. It might depend up on the type of company you have worked with, like if your experience is in an MNC and CO might be able to get all information from trustable source by sitting in his office. But if your experience is in some locals company in a foreign country DIAC might have tie up with some local agency to do the check and they will do it either by going there in person or form trustable source. This is not a new procedure , It was already there in place.

Regarding the rule for processing P3 apps. I will say there is no complicated rule in place . There is only one rule that is “ based on the lodgment date “ . Processing time may varies based on the application sanity. 

Neo


----------



## kash2182

yks said:


> May be i didnt draft it right, Definitely DIAC has certain set of rules, but i guess they are applying this set of rules only to certain ANZSCO codes
> I was discussingwith another frenof mine here, he told me that this time they are scrutanising the Professional experience very strongly and in many cases they have physically visited the Employers.
> 
> So this might be one of their criteria as well that if they are not convinced by your professional experience, even though you ANZSCO code is sought after they will not ask you to proceed further with PCC and Medicals.
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


It is still very difficult to conclude on what basis DIAC is sending the email for CO allocation within 3 months.

I don’t think ANZCO code, Country of residence (whether LR or HR) is the criteria for sending the mail. Because, we have seen people with similar ANZCO code not getting mail from same country of residence .

If above is not criteria for sending the mail, then DIAC would have to manually scan all the application and pick up the selected one. which I don’t think they would have done that considering there would be thousands or maybe lakh of application which is still pending.

Criteria of sending mail still remain mystery since nobody has concrete answer to it.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Achilles

SlimNeo said:


> What I mean by document “sanity” is the required documents without any kind of ambiguity in the details that you are claiming. If something is missing or some information is confusing CO have to ask clarification this might take time. If the clarifications are not convincing DIAC can reject your application, so those people whose apps are not passed through the sanity check didn’t receive mails. It doesn’t mean if you don’t get mail you won’t get a CO but DIAC cannot assure your visa grant so they don’t want those people to go ahead with the medicals and PCC unless confusions are cleared.
> 
> Neo


right... I presume this check is done after 28 days of your lodgement date i.e when your time for uploading docs are over.


----------



## Achilles

kash2182 said:


> It is still very difficult to conclude on what basis DIAC is sending the email for CO allocation within 3 months.
> 
> I don’t think ANZCO code, Country of residence (whether LR or HR) is the criteria for sending the mail. Because, we have seen people with similar ANZCO code not getting mail from same country of residence .
> 
> If above is not criteria for sending the mail, then DIAC would have to manually scan all the application and pick up the selected one. which I don’t think they would have done that considering there would be thousands or maybe lakh of application which is still pending.
> 
> Criteria of sending mail still remain mystery since nobody has concrete answer to it.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


I also came to know that, if you have spent some considerable time in Australia through some other visa's and you have lodged 175 visa, then you will be given priority.


----------



## SlimNeo

Achilles said:


> I also came to know that, if you have spent some considerable time in Australia through some other visa's and you have lodged 175 visa, then you will be given priority.


Its not true ...

we four friends working in same company .. have valid 457 and have almost 2-3 years of work exp in Australia .. only one got mail .. so this thought is not correct  but might be correct for a SMP.

Neo


----------



## kash2182

Achilles said:


> I also came to know that, if you have spent some considerable time in Australia through some other visa's and you have lodged 175 visa, then you will be given priority.


I don't think that is cirteria bcos I'm on 457 visa already in australia and occupation of sofware engineer and I didn't recevie any mail from DIAC.

I've lodge my application Jan '11 but we've seen applicant of Feb 2011 getting 18th march mail.


----------



## Achilles

SlimNeo said:


> Its not true ...
> 
> we four friends working in same company .. have valid 457 and have almost 2-3 years of work exp in Australia .. only one got mail .. so this thought is not correct  but might be correct for a SMP.
> 
> Neo


I am glad its not true. Most people wont be happy if this is true.


----------



## kash2182

SlimNeo said:


> Its not true ...
> 
> we four friends working in same company .. have valid 457 and have almost 2-3 years of work exp in Australia .. only one got mail .. so this thought is not correct  but might be correct for a SMP.
> 
> Neo


Hi Neo,

if you were are in australia since last 2-3 years ,why didn't you go for onshore visa?


----------



## SlimNeo

kash2182 said:


> Hi Neo,
> 
> if you were are in australia since last 2-3 years ,why didn't you go for onshore visa?


I would have gone for 175 in 2008 or 2009.. but i was lazy that time 

There is no onshore visa application if you are in 457 working visa.

Neo


----------



## aussieland

SlimNeo said:


> I would have gone for 175 in 2008 or 2009.. but i was lazy that time
> 
> There is no onshore visa application if you are in 457 working visa.
> 
> Neo


so that means if u r in aus..then u nned to apply 175 only n after the grant u can go out the country n get it done?


----------



## kash2182

I don't think so bcos one of friend after 2 years of stay in Australia on 457 applied for onshore visa. Did you check that with any of the agent?


----------



## Achilles

kash2182 said:


> I don't think so bcos one of friend after 2 years of stay in Australia on 457 applied for onshore visa. Did you check that with any of the agent?


Neo is correct. You cannot apply for onshore visa if you are in 457.


----------



## SlimNeo

aussieland said:


> so that means if u r in aus..then u nned to apply 175 only n after the grant u can go out the country n get it done?


Thats right.. onshore applications are mostly for foreign students and TR visa holders. Not for 457 Business stays...

Neo


----------



## aussieland

kash2182 said:


> I don't think so bcos one of friend after 2 years of stay in Australia on 457 applied for onshore visa. Did you check that with any of the agent?


in ur fnds case his company would have filed the 885 visa(company sponsored PR) for the ur fnd...


----------



## SlimNeo

aussieland said:


> in ur fnds case his company would have filed the 885 visa(company sponsored PR) for the ur fnd...


Hi aussieland,
What was your CO Team number.. was it 4 ?

Neo


----------



## yks

Same here ...been here 2 years 6 months 
Got 457 extended once and now I am changing employer as well
So that 457 application is also underway...

And have 175 offshor filed in dec 2010 end...

I have valid references and every proofs...I even have valid salaries slips even from uk employers.

Still I don't understand why they thought my application would need
CO assessment..

That's why I don't believe that lodgement dates are only the criteria...there has to 
Be something else as well 

Nvmd....just waiting

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## toti

guys 

i have seen in other fourm today one case from Aug - 2010 - same as mine ( 176 - family sponsored - applied on aug 2010) - and that case have recived email on 18 march ... why i didn't recive such as mail ,,, is it because of HR/LR countries .. or ANZCO code ,, or it by luck ?!!


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> guys
> 
> i have seen in other fourm today one case from Aug - 2010 - same as mine ( 176 - family sponsored - applied on aug 2010) - and that case have recived email on 18 march ... why i didn't recive such as mail ,,, is it because of HR/LR countries .. or ANZCO code ,, or it by luck ?!!


Hi toti,

Hang in there. I say there is 80% chance you will get a CO this week. Otherwise there is a 90% chance you will get a CO by the end of next week. This is really great news you know. It means post July 2010 processing has started. Can you please PM me the exact link to the post on the other forum?? Many thanks.


----------



## Guest

Hey toti,

There is nothing to fear!!! There are others on that same forum from Aug 2010 who HAVE gotten the 18 March email but don't have any CO yet. Its going to be very very soon now...


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> Hey toti,
> 
> There is nothing to fear!!! There are others on that same forum from Aug 2010 who HAVE gotten the 18 March email but don't have any CO yet. Its going to be very very soon now...


thanks for your kind reply , and congrats for email of 18 march

actually im reading in 3 or 4 fourms about processing times and all other related issues , i have traced some cases which are in april 10 - may10 & Aug 10 (all are 176-relatives) they have either get email of 18-March or got the visa granted... so why i'm woundring why some people getting email , some got it finalized , some not ... ? 

im not fearing anything , everything in GOD's Hand


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> thanks for your kind reply , and congrats for email of 18 march
> 
> actually im reading in 3 or 4 fourms about processing times and all other related issues , i have traced some cases which are in april 10 - may10 & Aug 10 (all are 176-relatives) they have either get email of 18-March or got the visa granted... so why i'm woundring why some people getting email , some got it finalized , some not ... ?
> 
> im not fearing anything , everything in GOD's Hand


Just to clarify - I DID NOT get the 18 March email


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> Just to clarify - I DID NOT get the 18 March email


I was shocked and a bit excited also, may be DIAC has sent mail to remaining applicants like us.


----------



## Gaurav

toti said:


> thanks for your kind reply , and congrats for email of 18 march
> 
> actually im reading in 3 or 4 fourms about processing times and all other related issues , i have traced some cases which are in april 10 - may10 & Aug 10 (all are 176-relatives) they have either get email of 18-March or got the visa granted... so why i'm woundring why some people getting email , some got it finalized , some not ... ?
> 
> im not fearing anything , everything in GOD's Hand


Hey Toti,
Don't worry m there relative sponsored and aug 2010 applicant.
I am dammm sure that i will be the last person who will get mail from DIAC after every 1 gets it. This much confidence I have on my luck 
So don't worry m there with u :tongue:


----------



## HermanB

*Which mail?*



Gaurav said:


> Hey Toti,
> Don't worry m there relative sponsored and aug 2010 applicant.
> I am dammm sure that i will be the last person who will get mail from DIAC after every 1 gets it. This much confidence I have on my luck
> So don't worry m there with u :tongue:


A silly question, but the mail that says to get ready for a case officer within next 3 months or another one?


----------



## Gaurav

HermanB said:


> A silly question, but the mail that says to get ready for a case officer within next 3 months or another one?


It's the same mail which says to get ready within 3 months, and the next luck mail will be the visa grant (if all docs are met)


----------



## HermanB

*Nice*



Gaurav said:


> It's the same mail which says to get ready within 3 months, and the next luck mail will be the visa grant (if all docs are met)


Ah nice, then we are one of the lucky ones . We are just waiting for our PCC (which takes 8-11 weeks in this crappy country). Already did our medicals and was approved on our online status .

All the best for you in the coming months!


----------



## rozam

guys,
I guess the only applicant december 09 that has remained without email, and no co assigned yt is me, is it?
Are there any dec 09 applicants paper based with no processing?:confused2:


----------



## Gaurav

rozam said:


> guys,
> I guess the only applicant december 09 that has remained without email, and no co assigned yt is me, is it?
> Are there any dec 09 applicants paper based with no processing?:confused2:


There would be very few Dec 09 applicants.because it was a golden era of CSL. All those who applied in Dec 09 got their visas within max 4 months.
U missed the lucky bus.


----------



## Dhawal

rozam said:


> guys,
> I guess the only applicant december 09 that has remained without email, and no co assigned yt is me, is it?
> Are there any dec 09 applicants paper based with no processing?:confused2:


Hi rozam,
I agree with gaurav...Have you raised a PLE?Y dont u raise a PLE and also call up diac if required...


----------



## Carol E

Gaurav said:


> Hey Toti,
> Don't worry m there relative sponsored and aug 2010 applicant.
> I am dammm sure that i will be the last person who will get mail from DIAC after every 1 gets it. This much confidence I have on my luck
> So don't worry m there with u :tongue:


Hiiiiii toti , Gaurav

Don't forget me  I am with you tooooooooooo ..... 
waiting ...... July 2010 (relative 176) - No e-mail


----------



## rozam

Dhawal said:


> Hi rozam,
> I agree with gaurav...Have you raised a PLE?Y dont u raise a PLE and also call up diac if required...


I did call, the officer in diac said i am in priority 3 and will have to wait till my lodgement date approaches


----------



## rozam

Gaurav said:


> There would be very few Dec 09 applicants.because it was a golden era of CSL. All those who applied in Dec 09 got their visas within max 4 months.
> U missed the lucky bus.


I was not on csl at the time of application,
The only thing that i still hope for, is that the official diac says all applications p3till oct09 are allocated to cos, so i actually can't come up with any inquires, since there is no official info that applications after my lodgement date are being considered but mine is not


----------



## Artemisa

I already tried to understand to whom that 18th march e-mail was sent. 

We find out that:
1) It's not HR/LR country
2) Not related to ANZSCO code
3) It's not the type (175 or 176)
4) It's not the size of the 'family'

To sum up: I had just FORGOT about it, gave up. There's nothing I can do. I suggest you to do the same. 

The e-mail has nothing to do to getting a CO allocated. We cannot even imagine how criteria is used to do it too so... I just erased it from my mind. :ranger:

Things are moving really quickly. From dez/09 until april/10, there's just a few applications left (the ones who wasn't CSL) - and they already started allocating them. May and june are empty (DIAC was closed). July had a lot of changes, so the number of applicats had drowned drastically. 

It's close. Really close. AND I'M INSAAAAAAAAAAAANE ABOUT IT!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH :spit::spit::spit::spit:


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> I already tried to understand to whom that 18th march e-mail was sent.
> 
> We find out that:
> 1) It's not HR/LR country
> 2) Not related to ANZSCO code
> 3) It's not the type (175 or 176)
> 4) It's not the size of the 'family'
> 
> To sum up: I had just FORGOT about it, gave up. There's nothing I can do. I suggest you to do the same.
> 
> The e-mail has nothing to do to getting a CO allocated. We cannot even imagine how criteria is used to do it too so... I just erased it from my mind. :ranger:
> 
> Things are moving really quickly. From dez/09 until april/10, there's just a few applications left (the ones who wasn't CSL) - and they already started allocating them. May and june are empty (DIAC was closed). July had a lot of changes, so the number of applicats had drowned drastically.
> 
> It's close. Really close. AND I'M INSAAAAAAAAAAAANE ABOUT IT!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH :spit::spit::spit::spit:


OK. Reality check. Getting the visa is NOT an end to itself. It is simply step 1 of a very long and brutal fight where you need to work your way towards a better life. You have a number of very real hurdles to face immediately after getting the visa - relocation costs AND finding a job. Do you have any idea how much in demand are your skills in Australia? Have you been looking at any job ads and comparing the requirements with your skills??? If not, this should be a wake up call. I am sure the euphoria will pass in a few days and you will come down to earth. I am looking forward to greeting you with dire warnings of the future when you finally do  :tongue1:


----------



## Artemisa

Ausimmi, 

It's not euphoria, it's just plan and simple fear. I'll become calmer just after get a house and a job down under. My sprint is arriving, getting closer and closer, this is what is scarring me.

I'll do it, I'll be fine, but don't ask me to be calm or just relax. I'm not able to do it


----------



## voddy

*pcc*

hi,

I was asked to start with my PCC by my agent..cos in SL it usually takes time. has anyone have any experience in getting a pcc faster..I tried to contact a ssp (related to me)but now they are not authorized to sign since a court case is being hear regarding a previous fraud  So I have no option other than going in the normal procedure..

my worry is that I have been living in 4 placed during the past 10 years..so this ought to take a looooooong time for the police to get clearence from all those police areas..I feel sick 

but my husband had been living in the same place over the past 30 odd years... so no issue in his clearence... 
any advice??




----------------------------
ACS applied20/Dec/2010|Applied Vic-SS|SS REFUCED 13/Jan/2011|ACS + 15/Mar/2011|IELTS(R7S7.5R8.5L9)19/Mar/2011/|APPLIED 175 VISA online 24/Mar/2011|working on PCC & waiting..for CO


----------



## Gaurav

Carol E said:


> Hiiiiii toti , Gaurav
> 
> Don't forget me  I am with you tooooooooooo .....
> waiting ...... July 2010 (relative 176) - No e-mail


Could it be a reason for delay that they might have to carry on extra verification for our sponsors as well


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Could it be a reason for delay that they might have to carry on extra verification for our sponsors as well


If that were the case, nobody with family sponsorship would have gotten the email...


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> If that were the case, nobody with family sponsorship would have gotten the email...


I suppose no one from relative sponsored category have got mail all are 175 applicants only.


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> I suppose no one from relative sponsored category have got mail all are 175 applicants only.


I distinctly remember reading somewhere about 176 applicants getting the email. Otherwise it would have become common knowledge by now that 176 applicants did not receive the email. As Artemisa said in her post earlier, the email does not depend on the visa type 175/176...


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hiiiiii toti , Gaurav
> 
> Don't forget me  I am with you tooooooooooo .....
> waiting ...... July 2010 (relative 176) - No e-mail


Hi Carol

we all in one ship.... hope next few days/weeks has the good news for all of us 
but you are our first indicator that things going faster .. u r July 2010 me and gurav aug 10... all the best to you


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> I distinctly remember reading somewhere about 176 applicants getting the email. Otherwise it would have become common knowledge by now that 176 applicants did not receive the email. As Artemisa said in her post earlier, the email does not depend on the visa type 175/176...


After P2 and P3 partition it has become a common notion that 176 means SMP applicants only
But I haven't seen any relative sponsored getting mail.... just a wild guess, i don't expect m rite but just a thought came in my mind.


----------



## SlimNeo

just look at the recent cases who got CO.

Chaminda- he doesn’t get a mail - CO ask for more documents.

Aussieland – Got mail - CO doesn’t ask for further document other than medicals which was pending.

Based on the Co behavior that i read in several other forums towards the people who got mail and people who don't , my assumption is that the people who have got March 18 mail have all the documents checked and passed, they just need the PCC and medicals. The others who don’t have a mail need a CO to clarify few things .. that might be some small things .. but they need to clarify before proceeding with the medicals..

CO are allocating in the order of lodgment dates no case had reported the other way. There might be some delays but it’s because of the complicity of the application or CO Teams efficiency.. 

I am still on the assumption that March 18th mail have nothing to do with the allocation of CO. It’s just a time saver step taken by DIAC to finaliz applications before June 2011.

Neo


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo is absolutely correct.


----------



## toti

guys 

i mentioned before in this thread that i already did read in many other fourms that 176 - Relatives sponsoered cases have got visa granted or even got CO ( they are as i remeber April 2010 - May 2010 - Aug 2010 )


----------



## iNinjaN

Looks like aussieland has got some good news today  for us all!

==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


----------



## drag288

iHarsh said:


> Looks like aussieland has got some good news today  for us all!
> 
> ==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


Where is aussieland? did he get his grant letter?


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi and all,

A very important question !!!

Did any one came to hear a CO allocation for any applications between 9th feb 2010 and 30th June 2010 (people who dont have 18th march mail).

Please let me know 

Thanks 
Neo


----------



## statue

LOLs, they have changed the last update date in auto-response email. They forgot to change it on 15th apil, and now they have changed it to 15th March 2011. Do they even take it seriously??


----------



## aussieland

iHarsh said:


> Looks like aussieland has got some good news today  for us all!
> 
> ==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


Hi All,

I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:

thanku all for ur help n support...


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> ausimmi and all,
> 
> A very important question !!!
> 
> Did any one came to hear a CO allocation for any applications between 9th feb 2010 and 30th June 2010 (people who dont have 18th march mail).
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Thanks
> Neo


I remember a few days back people on this thread were saying they have read on other forums about applicants in the Feb - April 2010 timeframe getting COs. At the time I said I wouldn't believe it. And I didn't until Aussieland finally confirmed he got the email. So I think they are moving according to lodgement date.


----------



## Guest

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


Ohhhhhhhhhh WOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!! MANY congrats Aussieland. I remember you were extremely worried back in Jan. Well, you have got your dreams fulfilled now. Best of luck!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> I remember a few days back people on this thread were saying they have read on other forums about applicants in the Feb - April 2010 timeframe getting COs. At the time I said I wouldn't believe it. And I didn't until Aussieland finally confirmed he got the email. So I think they are moving according to lodgement date.


Aussmi .. we need a case who don't have a mail .... aussieland got a mail on 18th march ...


----------



## SlimNeo

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


WOOOW thats really a g8 news...!!! 

Wish you very best ..!!  :clap2:


----------



## Guest

By the way aussieland, do you see any reason why you didn't need any background checks/employer visits?? Do you mind answering the following:

1. Have you lived at the same place in the last 10 years?

2. Have you travled outside India in the last 10 years?

3. Is you employer a multi-national or other well renowned company???

I just want to compare my case and see if I am going to have to go through the background checking pains...


----------



## Gaurav

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


Congrats


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> Aussmi .. we need a case who don't have a mail .... aussieland got a mail on 18th march ...


Well I am assuming some of those other people about whom everyone was talking about didn't get emails. I mean, there would be an uproar if people started getting COs out of lodgement date order you know.


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Well I am assuming some of those other people about whom everyone was talking about didn't get emails. I mean, there would be an uproar if people started getting COs out of lodgement date order you know.


I don't know any one notice this line form the new updated on 15th april mail.


_The relevant processing dates per priority group are listed below -

1. Applications from people who have completed a Professional Year who lodged a subclass 485 application before 17 March 2011.
- All cases have been allocated for assessment

*2. Applications lodged from 9 February 2010 to 30 June 2010 where the nominated occupation was on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
- Allocation will commence early May. A further update will be provided 6 May 2011*.

3. All other applications will generally be processed based on the date they were received.
* Allocation of these cases for processing will resume once all applications from Category 1 & 2 have been allocated. At the time of this announcemement applications lodged prior to the following dates had been allocated - VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009 VC 485 (paper) - 14 November 2009.
_


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Well I am assuming some of those other people about whom everyone was talking about didn't get emails. I mean, there would be an uproar if people started getting COs out of lodgement date order you know.


I fail to understand on what basis and guidelines is DIAC working....After reading all the discussions going on.....there is nothing conclusive that this could be the reason certain people got mails or certain people got visa grants out of the queue....Can anyone explain what is happening here?


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> I don't know any one notice this line form the new updated on 15th april mail.
> 
> 
> _The relevant processing dates per priority group are listed below -
> 
> 1. Applications from people who have completed a Professional Year who lodged a subclass 485 application before 17 March 2011.
> - All cases have been allocated for assessment
> 
> *2. Applications lodged from 9 February 2010 to 30 June 2010 where the nominated occupation was on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
> - Allocation will commence early May. A further update will be provided 6 May 2011*.
> 
> 3. All other applications will generally be processed based on the date they were received.
> * Allocation of these cases for processing will resume once all applications from Category 1 & 2 have been allocated. At the time of this announcemement applications lodged prior to the following dates had been allocated - VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009 VC 485 (paper) - 14 November 2009.
> _


Hi,
So what about people who applied post july 2011?


----------



## kash2182

SlimNeo said:


> I don't know any one notice this line form the new updated on 15th april mail.
> 
> 
> _The relevant processing dates per priority group are listed below -
> 
> 1. Applications from people who have completed a Professional Year who lodged a subclass 485 application before 17 March 2011.
> - All cases have been allocated for assessment
> 
> *2. Applications lodged from 9 February 2010 to 30 June 2010 where the nominated occupation was on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
> - Allocation will commence early May. A further update will be provided 6 May 2011*.
> 
> 3. All other applications will generally be processed based on the date they were received.
> * Allocation of these cases for processing will resume once all applications from Category 1 & 2 have been allocated. At the time of this announcemement applications lodged prior to the following dates had been allocated - VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009 VC 485 (paper) - 14 November 2009.
> _




I think above is only applicable for VISA type 485 and it not applicable to 175 or 176.


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> I don't know any one notice this line form the new updated on 15th april mail.
> 
> 
> _The relevant processing dates per priority group are listed below -
> 
> 1. Applications from people who have completed a Professional Year who lodged a subclass 485 application before 17 March 2011.
> - All cases have been allocated for assessment
> 
> *2. Applications lodged from 9 February 2010 to 30 June 2010 where the nominated occupation was on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
> - Allocation will commence early May. A further update will be provided 6 May 2011*.
> 
> 3. All other applications will generally be processed based on the date they were received.
> * Allocation of these cases for processing will resume once all applications from Category 1 & 2 have been allocated. At the time of this announcemement applications lodged prior to the following dates had been allocated - VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009 VC 485 (paper) - 14 November 2009.
> _


This is purely related to the 485 visas. It has no bearing on the others. This link will provide you with more insight: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/485-processing.pdf


----------



## toti

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


thanks GOD that you have that grant letter , many many congrats to you
wish you all the best

wish from GOD to have this Grant Letter soooooooner ...


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> So what about people who applied post july 2011?


I believe this is how it works..
By early May all the CO teams will start looking the applications form 9th Feb to 30th June. That means all applications till Feb 9 will get a CO before that .

And there might be CO team who is just travelling prior to this to pick up applications with less complexity and finalize it at the earliest...

does it sounds better ?

Neo


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> I believe this is how it works..
> By early May all the CO teams will start looking the applications form 9th Feb to 30th June. That means all applications till Feb 9 will get a CO before that .
> 
> And there might be CO team who is just travelling prior to this to pick up applications with less complexity and finalize it at the earliest...
> 
> does it sounds better ?
> 
> Neo


No ways. People would go up in arms if COs started getting allocated out of the lodgement order...


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> I believe this is how it works..
> By early May all the CO teams will start looking the applications form 9th Feb to 30th June. That means all applications till Feb 9 will get a CO before that .
> 
> And there might be CO team who is just travelling prior to this to pick up applications with less complexity and finalize it at the earliest...
> 
> does it sounds better ?
> 
> Neo


It does sound better but doesnt make me feel better...


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> No ways. People would go up in arms if COs started getting allocated out of the lodgement order...


lol.. sitting at my desk am trying to predict things lol..


----------



## Dhawal

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


Hi pankaj,
Congrats once again...what is your anzsco code?You have time till march 2012 to make the initial entry right?Are you the sole applicant? or going with dependants?


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> lol.. sitting at my desk am trying to predict things lol..


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> lol.. sitting at my desk am trying to predict things lol..


Maybe by predicting things we could arrive at a logical conclusion who knows....


----------



## SlimNeo

aussiland's vissa grant adds to what i said in last post..

if you have got the mail.. that means all your documents meet and no need for any further clarification... the case will finalized as soon as a case officer is allocated. He might not have contacted by a CO if he would have uploaded his medicals earlier. Thats the only thing asked by CO.

This will help CO to get time to handle more applicants. Thats the reason why DIAC picked up this applications which are straight forward as a step to reduce CO's time and increase the case finalization rate.

Neo.


----------



## HermanB

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


Congrats!!! Hope we get a CO soon, but have to wait another 8 weeks for our PCC anyways seeing that our country takes forever to process things . Hope all goes well!!


----------



## statue

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


Many many congratulations aussieland!
We all are waiting for this day, and till then, to keep ourselves busy, we are in a brainstorming session to find out what DIAC is doing behind the scenes.


----------



## iNinjaN

dawoodasad17 said:


> dear friend
> i am new on internet want some help
> i visit a website sleek sight dot com its provied me free website but i don't
> know to make a designing can any one tell how i can make a free website update and
> designing i am very thankful to u for your convinece


Not sure, but looks u r not on right thread 

==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


----------



## iNinjaN

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


Dude, this has made me super excited.... It's gives a clear hope to all people of 18 march mail, that once CO picks the case, and if Medicals and pcc are ready, mostly thy will directly get a grant letter 

Fingers crossed and waiting for my CO allocation...... 1 month down, 2 months to go........... 

==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


----------



## voddy

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


WOOOW Congratulation!!!

start the celebrations!!!


----------



## aussieland

Dhawal said:


> Hi pankaj,
> Congrats once again...what is your anzsco code?You have time till march 2012 to make the initial entry right?Are you the sole applicant? or going with dependants?


thanks Dhawal...its Business Analyst...n it was not ANZSCO but name before that...I am sole applicant....


----------



## Guest

aussieland said:


> thanks Dhawal...its Business Analyst...n it was not ANZSCO but name before that...I am sole applicant....


Could you please also tell us if you have always stayed at the same address in the last 10 years whether you have travelled outside India or not and if anyone else from your company has previously applied for Austrlian visa. If so, were employment checks performed? Do you work for an MNC or a well renowned company?


----------



## aussieland

ausimmi said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh WOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!! MANY congrats Aussieland. I remember you were extremely worried back in Jan. Well, you have got your dreams fulfilled now. Best of luck!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


thanks ausimmi


----------



## voddy

aussieland said:


> thanks ausimmi


Yes could you please tel us about ur PCC... even I have been living in several places during past 10 years...
what about you...lucky guy


----------



## brajeshdave

SlimNeo said:


> aussiland's vissa grant adds to what i said in last post..
> 
> if you have got the mail.. that means all your documents meet and no need for any further clarification... the case will finalized as soon as a case officer is allocated. He might not have contacted by a CO if he would have uploaded his medicals earlier. Thats the only thing asked by CO.
> 
> This will help CO to get time to handle more applicants. Thats the reason why DIAC picked up this applications which are straight forward as a step to reduce CO's time and increase the case finalization rate.
> 
> Neo.


Sounds like they are implementing "Shortest Job First" policy :tongue1:


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> Sounds like they are implementing "Shortest Job First" policy :tongue1:


LOL!!! It is the optimal strategy if you want to improve throughput...


----------



## semion

Go ahead and celebrate,its your time to rejoice but keep those of us still awaiting a decision in mind and in prayers.God who did yours will surely do ours too by His grace.Amen.


----------



## aussieland

Hi SlimNeo,Gaurav,toti,HermanB,statue,iHarsh,voddy,

thanks for ur wishes....
hope you guys also get the letter soon...


----------



## aussieland

ausimmi said:


> By the way aussieland, do you see any reason why you didn't need any background checks/employer visits?? Do you mind answering the following:
> 
> 1. Have you lived at the same place in the last 10 years? *no..in 2 cities...*
> 2. Have you travled outside India in the last 10 years? *once to Australia*
> 3. Is you employer a multi-national or other well renowned company???*yes..its regsterted in Australia*
> 
> I just want to compare my case and see if I am going to have to go through the background checking pains...



see my ans inline..
hope my ans help...


----------



## aussieland

iHarsh said:


> Dude, this has made me super excited.... It's gives a clear hope to all people of 18 march mail, that once CO picks the case, and if Medicals and pcc are ready, mostly thy will directly get a grant letter
> 
> Fingers crossed and waiting for my CO allocation...... 1 month down, 2 months to go...........
> 
> ==================================================== +ve ACS: Dec-2010 | IELTS: Oct-2010 | 175 Visa Online: Feb-2011 | 18-Mar-2011 Generic Mail | Medical: Mar-2011 | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocated: xxx-2011 | Visa Granted: xxx-2011 ====================================================


yah I agree with iHarsh on this...


----------



## Artemisa

Aussieland, congrats. 

Oh, guys, you are too quick. I had just spent some hours slepping, and you all talked like crazy! LOL


----------



## Gaurav

Artemisa said:


> Aussieland, congrats.
> 
> Oh, guys, you are too quick. I had just spent some hours slepping, and you all talked like crazy! LOL


I am suffering from insomnia these days


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> I am suffering from insomnia these days


Tell me more about it?
Checking online status and these forums have become a part of my life. Luckily expatforum has an application which can be used on andriod phone...so I keep checking the message even while commuting to work...kinda addiction :ranger::ranger:


----------



## toti

drag288 said:


> Tell me more about it?
> Checking online status and these forums have become a part of my life. Luckily expatforum has an application which can be used on andriod phone...so I keep checking the message even while commuting to work...kinda addiction :ranger::ranger:


hi drag

did you recive 18-mar email to get ready for PCC & MEDS ? or did you have CO allocated to you 

i'm asking because you allready loaded PCC & MEDS and your are after Jun 2010


----------



## aussieland

Artemisa said:


> Aussieland, congrats.
> 
> Oh, guys, you are too quick. I had just spent some hours slepping, and you all talked like crazy! LOL


thanks Artemisa...this forum is really quick on discussing things..


----------



## aussieland

drag288 said:


> Tell me more about it?
> *Checking online status and these forums have become a part of my life. Luckily expatforum has an application which can be used on andriod phone...so I keep checking the message even while commuting to work...kinda addiction* :ranger::ranger:


this was the case with me also..checking the forum all the time...


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> hi drag
> 
> did you recive 18-mar email to get ready for PCC & MEDS ? or did you have CO allocated to you
> 
> i'm asking because you allready loaded PCC & MEDS and your are after Jun 2010


We applied 18 October 2010 and we got the 'get ready' mail. I'm surprised myself that we have gotten that one. Don't know what criteria they look at though. Good luck with everything!


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> We applied 18 October 2010 and we got the 'get ready' mail. I'm surprised myself that we have gotten that one. Don't know what criteria they look at though. Good luck with everything!


whats your ANZCO code


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> whats your ANZCO code


My wife is main applicant for the 175 Skilled Independent (Class VE, subclass 175) which we submitted electronically. Her ANZSCO is 221213 (External Auditor) and myself 241411 (Secondary School Teacher).


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> My wife is main applicant for the 175 Skilled Independent (Class VE, subclass 175) which we submitted electronically. Her ANZSCO is 221213 (External Auditor) and myself 241411 (Secondary School Teacher).


Herman, do keep us update when you get a CO!! If I see the pace you should get a CO in next 3 weeks 

All the best and keep us updated!


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> My wife is main applicant for the 175 Skilled Independent (Class VE, subclass 175) which we submitted electronically. Her ANZSCO is 221213 (External Auditor) and myself 241411 (Secondary School Teacher).


thanks , hope that you get CO very soon and Visa Granted next few weeks


----------



## HermanB

iHarsh said:


> Herman, do keep us update when you get a CO!! If I see the pace you should get a CO in next 3 weeks
> 
> All the best and keep us updated!


Wow, that is really good! Just a shame that our stupid police clearance will take another 6-9 weeks, even though we have no prior transgression . All the best, will definitely keep you updated .


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> thanks , hope that you get CO very soon and Visa Granted next few weeks


Thank you, really hope all of the people here get their visas very soon!


----------



## nookie

Congratulations Aussieland


----------



## rozam

hey guys,
I have a question regarding the age requirement. On my application date i was 29 years old now iam 31, which one will be accounted for when a co is assigned?
Thanks


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> hey guys,
> I have a question regarding the age requirement. On my application date i was 29 years old now iam 31, which one will be accounted for when a co is assigned?
> Thanks


Application date.


----------



## Gaurav

I was just looking at Beupdate.co.uk hardly any have got CO in Aug 2010(my application time).
So, I have got a feeling like we all would be included in the next batch. 

Guys, 
Any update on SMP group? Have all of them been allocated.... this will surely strengthen our claim :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> I was just looking at Beupdate.co.uk hardly any have got CO in Aug 2010(my application time).
> So, I have got a feeling like we all would be included in the next batch.
> 
> Guys,
> Any update on SMP group? Have all of them been allocated.... this will surely strengthen our claim :ranger:


Yes 176 is in line today's as in this forum other thread, someone applied on 5 April and was allocated with CO in a week! He is for Vic SMP!!!


----------



## Carol E

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...




:clap2::clap2: Congratulation:cheer2:


----------



## aussieland

nookie said:


> Congratulations Aussieland


thanks nookie


----------



## toti

Gaurav said:


> I was just looking at Beupdate.co.uk hardly any have got CO in Aug 2010(my application time).
> So, I have got a feeling like we all would be included in the next batch.
> 
> Guys,


----------



## toti

Gaurav said:


> I was just looking at Beupdate.co.uk hardly any have got CO in Aug 2010(my application time).
> So, I have got a feeling like we all would be included in the next batch.
> 
> Guys,
> Any update on SMP group? Have all of them been allocated.... this will surely strengthen our claim :ranger:


i have seen today only one case of 176 Relatives of Aug 2010 which has allocated C/O .......
it's really moving
... GOD Helps


----------



## Gaurav

toti said:


> i have seen today only one case of 176 Relatives of Aug 2010 which has allocated C/O .......
> it's really moving
> ... GOD Helps


Toti,
Can u post the link, I am not able to see any person from aug 2010 getting CO on beupdate.co.uk


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> i have seen today only one case of 176 Relatives of Aug 2010 which has allocated C/O .......
> it's really moving
> ... GOD Helps


Can you PM the link to me too please? Many thanks!!!


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> i have seen today only one case of 176 Relatives of Aug 2010 which has allocated C/O .......
> it's really moving
> ... GOD Helps


Can u pm the link to me as well... As guarav said, I am also not able to see anyone jn aug 2010 getting a CO in Beupdate.co.uk


----------



## Gaurav

Any1 getting CO without that 3 months email????


----------



## Guest

iHarsh said:


> Can u pm the link to me as well... As guarav said, I am also not able to see anyone jn aug 2010 getting a CO in Beupdate.co.uk


It's yesterday's post about a July 5 176 family sponsored applicant getting CO yesterday. So they have just started processing July 2010. Shan't be too long. Guarav and company should be on the lookout for CO mail sometime next week.


----------



## toti

iHarsh said:


> Can u pm the link to me as well... As guarav said, I am also not able to see anyone jn aug 2010 getting a CO in Beupdate.co.uk


Dear All

very sorry for misintention , it was for July 2010 - 176 Family 

very sorry again for that error

But anyway this is a very good indicator that's moved to July 2010 , i belive that Aug 2010 will comes in next fee days or may be couple of weeks

Let's keep the Faith


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> It's yesterday's post about a July 5 176 family sponsored applicant getting CO yesterday. So they have just started processing July 2010. Shan't be too long. Guarav and company should be on the lookout for CO mail sometime next week.


Ausimmi,
Did that July applicant received that generous email from DIAC?
If not, then it can get considered as a favorable symptom for us.


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Ausimmi,
> Did that July applicant received that generous email from DIAC?
> If not, then it can get considered as a favorable symptom for us.


Unfortunately he did receive the lucky email. But I am banking on the fact that DIAC has promised CO allocation in lodgement date order - REGARDLESS of the lucky email.


----------



## statue

ausimmi said:


> It's yesterday's post about a July 5 176 family sponsored applicant getting CO yesterday. So they have just started processing July 2010. Shan't be too long. Guarav and company should be on the lookout for CO mail sometime next week.


Yyeeah. It is now obvious that post-july'10 applications will be processed before June 30.


----------



## drag288

toti said:


> i have seen today only one case of 176 Relatives of Aug 2010 which has allocated C/O .......
> it's really moving
> ... GOD Helps


can you please send me the link from where you got to know this info


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> Unfortunately he did receive the lucky email. But I am banking on the fact that DIAC has promised CO allocation in lodgement date order - REGARDLESS of the lucky email.


some how I'm not able to believe the fact that DIAC is allocating CO's in lodgement date order.

Partiality is being made


----------



## Guest

drag288 said:


> some how I'm not able to believe the fact that DIAC is allocating CO's in lodgement date order.
> 
> Partiality is being made


The coming weeks will settle this once and for all. If people from October timeframe with letters start getting COs and YOU don't get one, we will know. But I DO hope that DOES NOT turn out to be the case. You are an internet based applicant right?


----------



## Dhawal

drag288 said:


> some how I'm not able to believe the fact that DIAC is allocating CO's in lodgement date order.
> 
> Partiality is being made


Even i am getting a feeling partiality is being done...and they are assigning CO's randomly based on their own whims....


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Even i am getting a feeling partiality is being done...and they are assigning CO's randomly based on their own whims....


i dont think so.. 

It might be like this, suppose there is a CO team looking at cases from Aug to Sep Then they will consider 18th mail guys in this duration first as they dont require further check.. 

Even though they consider like this , it doesnt effect the normal application processing rate as CO dont have to spend much time on looking at the 18th mail guys..

Regards
Neo


----------



## HermanB

*Only South Africa*

Btw, lol, am I the only South African on this thread? :confused2:


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> The coming weeks will settle this once and for all. If people from October timeframe with letters start getting COs and YOU don't get one, we will know. But I DO hope that DOES NOT turn out to be the case. You are an internet based applicant right?


Yes, Internet based applicant.
Meds & PCC frontloaded as-well :-(


----------



## voddy

just like me being the only sri lankan??? 

then there are 2 of us.. hehe


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> just like me being the only sri lankan???
> 
> then there are 2 of us.. hehe


Hehe, yeah . Just getting very frustrated, our police clearance certificate is taking forever, they estimate 8-11 weeks and that is without having a criminal offence?! It is ridiculous, at this rate going to have a case officer before getting the certificate . Ah well, important thing is that we will hopefully get the visa. Praying for it every day!

It's so bad over here that I've been struggling over 4 months so far to get a job . We have something like 50%+ unemployment rate. I'm a qualified science secondary school teacher (also qualified geneticist) and I cannot get a job?!

Anyways, all the best for you too!


----------



## Dhawal

HermanB said:


> Btw, lol, am I the only South African on this thread? :confused2:


Hi,
Yes i think you are the only south african...Feel south africa is a very nice place to be...been there for a year...loved it immensely...Feel most south africans migrate to uk or dubai....


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Hehe, yeah . Just getting very frustrated, our police clearance certificate is taking forever, they estimate 8-11 weeks and that is without having a criminal offence?
> 
> Anyways, all the best for you too!


Tell me about it!..Its the same here...Im dreded that it'll take my entire life to get this pcc. To make the matters worse I have lived at 4 addresses during the past 10 years (God bless me) 
Im all geared up to enter the battle feild.:boxing:.pushing the police stations util i finally get it done! 
are u also a HR country..its the case with me

Good luck anyway


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Yes i think you are the only south african...Feel south africa is a very nice place to be...been there for a year...loved it immensely...Feel most south africans migrate to uk or dubai....


It used to be the most wonderful country . I am somewhat sad that we are planning to leave, will miss my family. But we have to do what is best for us and our future family. Crime is rampant at the moment and job opportunities are declining by the day. Our Constitution is one of the most wonderful one's in the world (currently also studying law), but it's just not being implemented due to corruption .

My wife is originally from Taiwan, moved here when she was 4 years old. All her family is back in Taiwan, so, for her it's a bit easier to immigrate. Well, I sincerely hope that everyone here will get their visas and work towards a better future .


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> just like me being the only sri lankan???
> 
> then there are 2 of us.. hehe


Nopes. Chaminda used to frequent the thread before he had a case officer allocated. Soon afterwards he has disappeared


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> Tell me about it!..Its the same here...Im dreded that it'll take my entire life to get this pcc. To make the matters worse I have lived at 4 addresses during the past 10 years (God bless me)
> Im all geared up to enter the battle feild.:boxing:.pushing the police stations util i finally get it done!
> are u also a HR country..its the case with me
> 
> Good luck anyway


I think we are, but not even sure lol. I got the 18 March mail to get ready, so, I assume we aren't that high risk . Wow, 4 countries?! That is bad, at least we have only been in 1 for our whole lives since turning 18, haha.

I wish you all the best, hope you get those certificates, it's quite a hassle, lol!


----------



## Dhawal

Ok neo lets wait and watch for the next 2 weeks and see who gets CO 1st... applicants with 18th march mail or applicants w/o the mail....maybe even if one applicant w/o the mail and who applied somewhere betwn mar 2011 and aug 2011 gets a CO then we can arrive at a definite conclusion.....


----------



## voddy

I hope that we'll be able to visit our loved ones often if we managed to find a good job..perhaps more often than we do now..
:eyebrows:


----------



## voddy

ausimmi said:


> Nopes. Chaminda used to frequent the thread before he had a case officer allocated. Soon afterwards he has disappeared


yeah..I read some of his comments..and thought he must have gotten the visa..

:confused2:


----------



## rozam

Dhawal said:


> Ok neo lets wait and watch for the next 2 weeks and see who gets CO 1st... applicants with 18th march mail or applicants w/o the mail....maybe even if one applicant w/o the mail and who applied somewhere betwn mar 2011 and aug 2011 gets a CO then we can arrive at a definite conclusion.....[/QU
> 
> Chaminda didn't get the 18th march e-mail but she got CO right before the announce ment by DIAC on timelines.
> So I hope next update by DIAC will push up to Jan 10 at least and I will get a CO soon,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
Chaminda got CO as per the lodgement date..his lodgemnet date was somewhere around oct 09 and when he got the CO diac had updated the forthnighly mails to dec 09 or jan 10(for VE 175). So his allocation was in line with the lodgemnet date....But what we have to see is that while the fortnightly mails say the updated date as oct 09 and people between mar 10 and aug 2010 who didnt get the 18th march get CO's or not....then we can arrive at some conclusion.. if the CO's are getting assigned randomly or not.......


----------



## nookie

HermanB said:


> I think we are, but not even sure lol. I got the 18 March mail to get ready, so, I assume we aren't that high risk . Wow, 4 countries?! That is bad, at least we have only been in 1 for our whole lives since turning 18, haha.
> 
> I wish you all the best, hope you get those certificates, it's quite a hassle, lol!


They are talking about living, not going for tourism in any country, right? Anyway what is the difference between actually living in a country or being there for tourism?


----------



## voddy

nookie said:


> They are talking about living, not going for tourism in any country, right? Anyway what is the difference between actually living in a country or being there for tourism?


Actually yes..we dont have to mention the addresses of any places we stayed as tourists...this would make the list longer..
places we lived, not travelled (hotel stays)

I guess living is..where u rent out a place and lived more than 2 months(notsure there was some period) in that address..

well you have to be in one place for a considerable time to get involved in some criminal activity which will have an entry in that police station records..lol..


----------



## nookie

voddy said:


> Actually yes..we dont have to mention the addresses of any places we stayed as tourists...this would make the list longer..
> places we lived, not travelled (hotel stays)
> 
> I guess living is..where u rent out a place and lived more than 2 months(notsure there was some period) in that address..
> 
> well you have to be in one place for a considerable time to get involved in some criminal activity which will have an entry in that police station records..lol..


Thanks Voddy , I don't recall I stayed any where more than 1 month luckily


----------



## iwh_aus

All,
I have mostly been a silent observer of the forum but am really thankful to all contributing regularly which has helped a lot to a bunch of people.

First of all, congrats to Aussieland for the visa grant. It is really heartening to see things move so fast.

Some of the members here have presented an analysis trying to explain the reason for March 18th email and the hypothesis that it was sent to people who do not require a whole lot of checking after CO allocation makes sense to me as well. and with Aussieland's grant, this hypothesis has become all the more strong. We also got the March 18th email and are waiting for our CO allocation.
But our case has a couple of complexities:
1) Change of passport details, and
2) Addition of our newborn to our application

I would be grateful if the forum members, so amazingly knowledgeable, can comment on whether these complexities can cause any delay or not?

Better yet if someone had a similar case, it would be really nice to hear from them.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

iwh_aus said:


> All,
> I have mostly been a silent observer of the forum but am really thankful to all contributing regularly which has helped a lot to a bunch of people.
> 
> First of all, congrats to Aussieland for the visa grant. It is really heartening to see things move so fast.
> 
> Some of the members here have presented an analysis trying to explain the reason for March 18th email and the hypothesis that it was sent to people who do not require a whole lot of checking after CO allocation makes sense to me as well. and with Aussieland's grant, this hypothesis has become all the more strong. We also got the March 18th email and are waiting for our CO allocation.
> But our case has a couple of complexities:
> 1) Change of passport details, and
> 2) Addition of our newborn to our application
> 
> I would be grateful if the forum members, so amazingly knowledgeable, can comment on whether these complexities can cause any delay or not?
> 
> Better yet if someone had a similar case, it would be really nice to hear from them.
> 
> Thanks


Hi iwh_aus,

Many thanks for your post. I would like to note that both change of passport and addition of newborn aren't things which would eat up a lot of time for the CO IF you have provided all appropriate evidences along with the change of circumstances form. One more thing, can you please tell us whether you have travelled outside India in the past 10 years and have you previously visited Australia? Do you work in an MNC or a well renowned company??? Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## iwh_aus

Ausimmi,
Thanks for replying to my post and also for your previous logical analyses posts.

We have provided change of circumstances, birth certificate, passport photo, passport copy for our newborn and also provided change of passport details for the both of us with the new passport copies. As per my understanding, those are the required docs. Please comment if i am missing any.

Yes, we have traveled quite extensively outside India (mostly temporary visits for vacations but also a couple of lengthy visits to US). In fact, we are currently in the US for work and my hubby has also been here in past for study purposes.

I have worked for a couple of MNCs in India but prior to my maternity leave i was working as a contract employee for a well known company in the US. 

We have never visited Australia.




ausimmi said:


> Hi iwh_aus,
> 
> Many thanks for your post. I would like to note that both change of passport and addition of newborn aren't things which would eat up a lot of time for the CO IF you have provided all appropriate evidences along with the change of circumstances form. One more thing, can you please tell us whether you have travelled outside India in the past 10 years and have you previously visited Australia? Do you work in an MNC or a well renowned company??? Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest

*Real analysis *

For the mathematicians amongst you, the topic of this post will have a very different meaning. But for the rest of you, consider the following:

There were approximately 561 applications lodged in July 2010 for the visa categories 175, 176, 885, 886


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


> For the mathematicians amongst you, the topic of this post will have a very different meaning. But for the rest of you, consider the following:
> 
> There were approximately 561 applications lodged in July 2010 for the visa categories 175, 176, 885, 886


Wow!!! This is something that I always wanted to know. Secret service  What's the source of your info?  
Can we know more?


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> Wow!!! This is something that I always wanted to know. Secret service  What's the source of your info?
> Can we know more?


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


>


Oh Common bro Ausimmi 
I owe you a beer  ... or a nice sharbat


----------



## Guest

iwh_aus said:


> Ausimmi,
> Thanks for replying to my post and also for your previous logical analyses posts.
> 
> We have provided change of circumstances, birth certificate, passport photo, passport copy for our newborn and also provided change of passport details for the both of us with the new passport copies. As per my understanding, those are the required docs. Please comment if i am missing any.
> 
> Yes, we have traveled quite extensively outside India (mostly temporary visits for vacations but also a couple of lengthy visits to US). In fact, we are currently in the US for work and my hubby has also been here in past for study purposes.
> 
> I have worked for a couple of MNCs in India but prior to my maternity leave i was working as a contract employee for a well known company in the US.
> 
> We have never visited Australia.


One aspect of your profile seems to be matching with aussieland. You both work in well renown companies and you both have travelled to first world countries. Now try and think - do you think your profile (name/age/educational info/work history/residential information) could have been added to any kind of database? Maybe you had to register yourself somewhere? Maybe they asked for it when you travelled to America? Have you ever travelled to a high risk country other than India?


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> Oh Common bro Ausimmi
> I owe you a beer  ... or a nice sharbat


Hmmm well if you put it that way... I suppose I could PM you. BUT you must promise you WON'T tell a soul. Of course I am allowed to gather more promises of sharbats (and more  ) for PM'ing people, but you can't see? But then, how can I be sure that you won't tell anyone else??????? I mean, there are sharbats at stake here...


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> Hmmm well if you put it that way... I suppose I could PM you. BUT you must promise you WON'T tell a soul. Of course I am allowed to gather more promises of sharbats (and more  ) for PM'ing people, but you can't see? But then, how can I be sure that you won't tell anyone else??????? I mean, there are sharbats at stake here...


Ausimmi in undercover DIAC's agent 
Now do I need to say more???????


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


> Hmmm well if you put it that way... I suppose I could PM you. BUT you must promise you WON'T tell a soul. Of course I am allowed to gather more promises of sharbats (and more  ) for PM'ing people, but you can't see? But then, how can I be sure that you won't tell anyone else??????? I mean, there are sharbats at stake here...



My right hand doesn't know what left is doing !
My shadow doesn't know where I am going !!
Don't worry man! 
Look at this way..... I had been an algorithm prodigy. So by letting me know more......you can expect a better output with the input :


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> My right hand doesn't know what left is doing !
> My shadow doesn't know where I am going !!
> Don't worry man!
> Look at this way..... I had been an algorithm prodigy. So by letting me know more......you can expect a better output with the input :


But the thing is, I have solved the puzzle to its completion. There really ISN'T anything left...


----------



## iwh_aus

Ausimmi,

Appreciate if you can comment on the documents that we have submitted?

In addition, you are right, we have never visited any HR country (except for living in India).



ausimmi said:


> One aspect of your profile seems to be matching with aussieland. You both work in well renown companies and you both have travelled to first world countries. Now try and think - do you think your profile (name/age/educational info/work history/residential information) could have been added to any kind of database? Maybe you had to register yourself somewhere? Maybe they asked for it when you travelled to America? Have you ever travelled to a high risk country other than India?


----------



## Guest

iwh_aus said:


> Ausimmi,
> 
> Appreciate if you can comment on the documents that we have submitted?
> 
> In addition, you are right, we have never visited any HR country (except for living in India).


I believe you have provided enough information, but it would be best to confirm with those who have already successfully done this. I believe there are separate threads on this forum dedicated to the issue of adding a newborn and getting a new passport. You should search for those and go through them just in case.


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


> But the thing is, I have solved the puzzle to its completion. There really ISN'T anything left...


Ausimmi - You very much deserve the address "221B BAKER STREET LONDON" :clap2: 

Tell us more abt 561. :focus:
Is it a low number or high number? 
How about the total applicants from july'10 to dec'10? 
How many COs are there in Adelaide office? :tongue1:
what's the normal rate of processing? 1 or 2 per day?


----------



## voddy

hehe...thanks guys for the entertainment... we really need to get unwind and stretched...:clap2:


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> hehe...thanks guys for the entertainment... we really need to get unwind and stretched...:clap2:


You think this is entertainment????? Take a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tistics-skilled-migration-my-sheer-folly.html


----------



## voddy

ausimmi said:


> You think this is entertainment????? Take a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tistics-skilled-migration-my-sheer-folly.html


It;s not your work that i refered to ...its the brajeshdave's comments...which is funny


why didnt i see that link, btw, did u post it in another blog?


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> It;s not your work that i refered to ...its the brajeshdave's comments...which is funny
> 
> 
> why didnt i see that link, btw, did u post it in another blog?


Well I tried my level best to be entertaining... 

I posted it right here in this forum. Take another look.


----------



## brajeshdave

ausimmi said:


> You think this is entertainment????? Take a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tistics-skilled-migration-my-sheer-folly.html


Hats Off! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
You were doing something to benefit all of us. Count me in!!  :ranger:

However I think SMD is not completely updated frequently.
My application date is 31st Jan 2011. But I don't find my details in 261313 logs. I am a paper applicant and hence its a manual job for them to enter my details.
Sometime back I wrote to them. Here is the response:

"
_*Thank you for your recent email.

The Skilled Matching Database (SMD) is currently experiencing a high volume
of applications. As these applications are uploaded manually, it may take
time before your details are available on the SMD database. Your patience
is appreciated.

Regards,

Skill Matching Database Help Desk
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
[email protected]
Skill Matching Database (SMD)

people our business

*_"


----------



## voddy

I applied mine on 24th march 2011..and its there on the list..but the date is 25th..
check some dates following your actual submitting date


----------



## voddy

ausimmi,

what are the codes you want me to get results..? lets start doing this right away


----------



## brajeshdave

voddy said:


> I applied mine on 24th march 2011..and its there on the list..but the date is 25th..
> check some dates following your actual submitting date


Are you an online applicant? My details are not present. I thoroughly searched.


----------



## voddy

brajeshdave said:


> Are you an online applicant? My details are not present. I thoroughly searched.


yep, I'm an online applicant..

But my "urrent occupation and duties" and "other relevant training" are empty..I'm sure I entered them in the form...

any idea..how we can post them..without these details its no point being in the database at all..


----------



## uroojs

voddy said:


> I applied mine on 24th march 2011..and its there on the list..but the date is 25th..
> check some dates following your actual submitting date


My question is whats the use of registering on Skill Matching database. I never got a response from that site. Has anyone ever got a job using that way?


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> ausimmi,
> 
> what are the codes you want me to get results..? lets start doing this right away


Just PM'ed you


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> yep, I'm an online applicant..
> 
> But my "urrent occupation and duties" and "other relevant training" are empty..I'm sure I entered them in the form...
> 
> any idea..how we can post them..without these details its no point being in the database at all..


Mine isn't even there and i'm an online applicant


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> Hats Off! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> You were doing something to benefit all of us. Count me in!!  :ranger:
> 
> However I think SMD is not completely updated frequently.
> My application date is 31st Jan 2011. But I don't find my details in 261313 logs. I am a paper applicant and hence its a manual job for them to enter my details.
> Sometime back I wrote to them. Here is the response:
> 
> "
> _*Thank you for your recent email.
> 
> The Skilled Matching Database (SMD) is currently experiencing a high volume
> of applications. As these applications are uploaded manually, it may take
> time before your details are available on the SMD database. Your patience
> is appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Skill Matching Database Help Desk
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> [email protected]
> Skill Matching Database (SMD)
> 
> people our business
> 
> *_"


Just PM'ed you


----------



## mihiri

can any one please tell me how to view our logs in SMD? Any link etc...


----------



## brajeshdave

uroojs said:


> My question is whats the use of registering on Skill Matching database. I never got a response from that site. Has anyone ever got a job using that way?


DIAC has made a provision that any rare skill-set candidate can be sponsored after finding him on SMD. However, I don't think a lot of employers do that. 

There is no guarantee that you will get a visa even after sponsoring you, so most employers play safe!


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> can any one please tell me how to view our logs in SMD? Any link etc...


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/skillmatch_public/unknownApplicationSearch.do

serch from your ANZSCO code


glad to find another Sri Lankan..what are your time lines?


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> Just PM'ed you


AUSIMMI Hi,

I have some questions if you could kindly help me

1. Is form 1221 to be completed for the main applicant and the dependants? (all dependants or only 18 years old and over)

2. In the form 1022 (Notification of changes) I will have to mention that I have changed my Job (will I also have to provide the letter from new employer??) - 'cause I am not sure my employer will be happy to know that i am trying to escape soon see? What if I provide it when the CO is assigned.

If you could answer u will help me a lot 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> AUSIMMI Hi,
> 
> I have some questions if you could kindly help me
> 
> 1. Is form 1221 to be completed for the main applicant and the dependants? (all dependants or only 18 years old and over)
> 
> 2. In the form 1022 (Notification of changes) I will have to mention that I have changed my Job (will I also have to provide the letter from new employer??) - 'cause I am not sure my employer will be happy to know that i am trying to escape soon see? What if I provide it when the CO is assigned.
> 
> If you could answer u will help me a lot
> Thanks in advance


Hi rozam,

Unfortunately I am a single applicant and both the online form and the acknowledgement email have asked me for only my own particulars. This: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/23717-form-1221-a.html#post149569 link says you only need to provide it for the main applicant. Form 80 is the form that needs to be filled for each applicant.

Regarding change of job, I don't think that is needed. You notify of change in information if you provided that information in any form and it changes. For the job, you were asked to provide job details of years PREVIOUS to the lodgement date. If there is any change (that is the original info was incorrect) then only you would need to lodge a change of circumstances. When you get the CO, he will ask for Form 80. That form will ask for complete work history and you can specify this info there. Also, when the CO gets allocated, he gives you the opportunity to send in a change of circumstances form. Best of luck and do update us when you get the CO.


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> Hi rozam,
> 
> Unfortunately I am a single applicant and both the online form and the acknowledgement email have asked me for only my own particulars. This: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/23717-form-1221-a.html#post149569 link says you only need to provide it for the main applicant. Form 80 is the form that needs to be filled for each applicant.
> 
> Regarding change of job, I don't think that is needed. You notify of change in information if you provided that information in any form and it changes. For the job, you were asked to provide job details of years PREVIOUS to the lodgement date. If there is any change (that is the original info was incorrect) then only you would need to lodge a change of circumstances. When you get the CO, he will ask for Form 80. That form will ask for complete work history and you can specify this info there. Also, when the CO gets allocated, he gives you the opportunity to send in a change of circumstances form. Best of luck and do update us when you get the CO.


Thanks a lot, I really hope to get a CO soon, i.e. at about next DIAC update


----------



## mihiri

Hi, thanks for the link.
My time line is as follows:
ACS-OCT-2010, IELTS - AUG-2010, Online Visa applied -Nov 2010, 
I have received 18th March E mail
Are you from Colombo?




voddy said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/skillmatch_public/unknownApplicationSearch.do
> 
> serch from your ANZSCO code
> 
> 
> glad to find another Sri Lankan..what are your time lines?


----------



## HermanB

rozam said:


> AUSIMMI Hi,
> 
> I have some questions if you could kindly help me
> 
> 1. Is form 1221 to be completed for the main applicant and the dependants? (all dependants or only 18 years old and over)
> 
> 2. In the form 1022 (Notification of changes) I will have to mention that I have changed my Job (will I also have to provide the letter from new employer??) - 'cause I am not sure my employer will be happy to know that i am trying to escape soon see? What if I provide it when the CO is assigned.
> 
> If you could answer u will help me a lot
> Thanks in advance


As ausimmi stated, it's only for details PRIOR to lodgment date. Only details that you have originally submitted count, anything after that is irrelevant . If this was not the case, I would've been screwed as I've been struggling to find a job for about 4 months now . All the best for you!


----------



## rozam

HermanB said:


> As ausimmi stated, it's only for details PRIOR to lodgment date. Only details that you have originally submitted count, anything after that is irrelevant . If this was not the case, I would've been screwed as I've been struggling to find a job for about 4 months now . All the best for you!


Thanks


----------



## aussieland

iwh_aus said:


> All,
> I have mostly been a silent observer of the forum but am really thankful to all contributing regularly which has helped a lot to a bunch of people.
> 
> First of all, congrats to Aussieland for the visa grant. It is really heartening to see things move so fast.
> 
> Some of the members here have presented an analysis trying to explain the reason for March 18th email and the hypothesis that it was sent to people who do not require a whole lot of checking after CO allocation makes sense to me as well. and with Aussieland's grant, this hypothesis has become all the more strong. We also got the March 18th email and are waiting for our CO allocation.
> But our case has a couple of complexities:
> 1) Change of passport details, and
> 2) Addition of our newborn to our application
> 
> I would be grateful if the forum members, so amazingly knowledgeable, can comment on whether these complexities can cause any delay or not?
> 
> Better yet if someone had a similar case, it would be really nice to hear from them.
> 
> Thanks



thanks iwh_aus for ur wishes...


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
Here is the List of applications form July 2010 to April 2011 (till date).

I also made a filtering based on my app in Nov 2010 to find how many apps are before me.

Neo


----------



## Guest

SO helpful of you SlimNeo. Many many thanks!!! A superb effort indeed. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> SO helpful of you SlimNeo. Many many thanks!!! A superb effort indeed. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


WC friend.. 

I was so impatient .. so someone who have so much patients can actually brake down the apps to each month.. i know it’s too much .. 


Neo


----------



## voddy

wonderful job indeed!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## mihiri

Thanks
I applied on 18th Nov, so it is really helpful.



SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> Here is the List of applications form July 2010 to April 2011 (till date).
> 
> I also made a filtering based on my app in Nov 2010 to find how many apps are before me.
> 
> Neo


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> WC friend..
> 
> I was so impatient .. so someone who have so much patients can actually brake down the apps to each month.. i know it’s too much ..
> 
> 
> Neo


Thank you for the excellent job Slim! There is just something I don't understand. When we applied we both filled in details for this system, but of course it counts as one application. For some odd reason my details are not on the system. Do they only factor in the main applicant? If they factor in both, aren't the figures over-inflated?

And to the other side, some people might have opted to not be put on the system, and as such, might the the figures be under-inflated? Just wondering, lol. :ranger:


----------



## SlimNeo

based on this list its clear the applications incoming rate is maintained a consistent flow..

from July 2010 to Nov 2010 - 5 months - 2911
from Dec 2010 to April 2011 - 5 months - 3163

we can actually predict the processing speed based on this details.. it would have been Cristal clear if some one brake this to each month record.

Neo


----------



## SlimNeo

HermanB said:


> Thank you for the excellent job Slim! There is just something I don't understand. When we applied we both filled in details for this system, but of course it counts as one application. For some odd reason my details are not on the system. Do they only factor in the main applicant? If they factor in both, aren't the figures over-inflated?
> 
> And to the other side, some people might have opted to not be put on the system, and as such, might the the figures be under-inflated? Just wondering, lol. :ranger:


I can find my details here.. But not my co applicants details.. so i think its just the main applicant details. 


I think it will be every few who dont opt to put in the system.


Neo


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> I can find my details here.. But not my co applicants details.. so i think its just the main applicant details.
> 
> 
> I think it will be every few who dont opt to put in the system.
> 
> 
> Neo


Thank you slim, . I was really concerned not to find mine, and knowing it's not only me, it's good . Very true, very few people would have chosen not to put their details on .

All the best for you!


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> I can find my details here.. But not my co applicants details.. so i think its just the main applicant details.
> 
> 
> I think it will be every few who dont opt to put in the system.
> 
> 
> Neo


yes it is only the main applicats details.. but if you have counted partner skills then the co applicats too can be in kill matching db..

I can remember it was there in the application form..


----------



## ibarry

*New on on this*

Hi guys, i have been following your posts quite sometimes now. I wish to thank you for the work you are doing here and its been very encouraging.

About me:
Country: Mauritius
HR/LR: HR
SOL 3: Yes
Skill: Electronic Instrument tradesworker Special class (342315)
TRA Passed: Jan 2008
IELTS: 7.0 overhaul
Application lodge: 9th Dec 2010
Type of app: Paper Base
Visa applied: 176VE visa Family sponsorship
Destination: Melbourne
Famous 18th March mail: Not received
CO allocation date: Not yet
Visa Grant date: Big mystery lollll:confused2:

from the last info about number of visa applicant per skills,i think the SMD only provides info about e-visa applicant.cause am a paper base applicant and am not on the SMD. So i think the figured are not that exact as we should not forget paper base applicants.


----------



## voddy

ibarry said:


> Hi guys, i have been following your posts quite sometimes now. I wish to thank you for the work you are doing here and its been very encouraging.
> 
> About me:
> Country: Mauritius
> HR/LR: HR
> SOL 3: Yes
> Skill: Electronic Instrument tradesworker Special class (342315)
> TRA Passed: Jan 2008
> IELTS: 7.0 overhaul
> Application lodge: 9th Dec 2010
> Type of app: Paper Base
> Visa applied: 176VE visa Family sponsorship
> Destination: Melbourne
> Famous 18th March mail: Not received
> CO allocation date: Not yet
> Visa Grant date: Big mystery lollll:confused2:
> 
> from the last info about number of visa applicant per skills,i think the SMD only provides info about e-visa applicant.cause am a paper base applicant and am not on the SMD. So i think the figured are not that exact as we should not forget paper base applicants.


hi 

Yes there r paper based applicants too..the actual numbers would be slightly deviated..but its good enough to get an overall picture

keep posted..

this is a fast forum..I love it..since I started being active on this.. these guys are simply genius..on regular alert and with extremely analytical view points


----------



## ibarry

when do you think they will be around DEC 2010 paper base applicant?


----------



## rozam

ibarry said:


> when do you think they will be around DEC 2010 paper base applicant?


Hi,

I am a december 2009 papar based applicant, and they haven't reached me yet..


----------



## Guest

Guys, what do you think about this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lic-holidays-may-affect-processing-times.html


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Guys, what do you think about this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lic-holidays-may-affect-processing-times.html


yups.. for Easter there is long holiday in most of the Australian firms.. the holiday would have started yesterday and it will go on till next week Tuesday. So there is chance that it would have effected this week and can effect next week processing. 

But further to that there wont be much impact... (not like x-mas and new year time)

Neo


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> yups.. for Easter there is long holiday in most of the Australian firms.. the holiday would have started yesterday and it will go on till next week Tuesday. So there is chance that it would have effected this week and can effect next week processing.
> 
> But further to that there wont be much impact... (not like x-mas and new year time)
> 
> Neo


Thankfuly Labour Day is only a holiday in Queensland. It will affect the Brisbane Processing Centre but 175 and 176 category 3 are thankfully processed in Adelaide  I know it is so selfish but I just want my case officer to get a nice dream holiday AFTER I reach Australia and successfully validate my visa 

By the way Neo, can I ask which employer you are working for? Given the amount of distaste you have for your employer, I will make sure I don't ever work for them


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Thankfuly Labour Day is only a holiday in Queensland. It will affect the Brisbane Processing Centre but 175 and 176 category 3 are thankfully processed in Adelaide  I know it is so selfish but I just want my case officer to get a nice dream holiday AFTER I reach Australia and successfully validate my visa
> 
> By the way Neo, can I ask which employer you are working for? Given the amount of distaste you have for your employer, I will make sure I don't ever work for them


lol.. nothing like that man .. i am just frustrated some small things around.. 

Neo


----------



## Gaurav

SlimNeo said:


> lol.. nothing like that man .. i am just frustrated some small things around..
> 
> Neo


Dude how much time it took for your PCC???


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> Guys, what do you think about this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lic-holidays-may-affect-processing-times.html


Hope the CO gets geared up and process soon on coming back from vacation.


----------



## Gaurav

ibarry said:


> when do you think they will be around DEC 2010 paper base applicant?


They should process ur application immediately if they do not have any P2 applicants.
All the best to you from all of us


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> They should process ur application immediately if they do not have any P2 applicants.
> All the best to you from all of us


Gaurav,
July 2010 175 relative sponsored got a CO last week.
U might get a CO pretty soon.:ranger:


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> Gaurav,
> July 2010 175 relative sponsored got a CO last week.
> U might get a CO pretty soon.:ranger:


Hi Divya,
Toti also reported the same thing that a relative sponsored applicant of july 2010 got CO last week. But did that applicant received that 18th March email from DIAC to proceed ahead? :confused2:
If not then we have some bright chance of getting CO together being both of us as Aug 2010 applicants. Earlier there was priority for relative sponsored applicants but unfortunately it is not today.
Also only 1 applicant Pankaj (Aussieland) has got his case finalised from that 18th march email batch, so we might expect some delay as CO would be working on the remaining applicants. :ranger:


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Hi Divya,
> Toti also reported the same thing that a relative sponsored applicant of july 2010 got CO last week. But did that applicant received that 18th March email from DIAC to proceed ahead? :confused2:
> If not then we have some bright chance of getting CO together being both of us as Aug 2010 applicants. Earlier there was priority for relative sponsored applicants but unfortunately it is not today.
> Also only 1 applicant Pankaj (Aussieland) has got his case finalised from that 18th march email batch, so we might expect some delay as CO would be working on the remaining applicants. :ranger:


The one toti pointed out did get the 18 March email. I hope drag288 and toti are talking about different people???


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> The one toti pointed out did get the 18 March email. I hope drag288 and toti are talking about different people???


Really hope so!!!!
Not many people update the beupdate .co.uk so it's difficult to predict the actual timeline monthwise.


----------



## SlimNeo

Gaurav said:


> Dude how much time it took for your PCC???


it took 2 weeks for my Australian Federal police check. And for Indian PCC it took only 6 hours.. . We gave Forms around 9:30 in the morning and got PCC back around 3:30 pm .

Its so fast ... 

Neo


----------



## jewoley

SlimNeo said:


> it took 2 weeks for my Australian Federal police check. And for Indian PCC it took only 6 hours.. . We gave Forms around 9:30 in the morning and got PCC back around 3:30 pm .
> 
> Its so fast ...
> 
> Neo


That was quick! I'm still waiting for my NZ pcc! It's been more than 15 working days. Sigh! Hope to receive it next week.


----------



## yks

SlimNeo said:


> it took 2 weeks for my Australian Federal police check. And for Indian PCC it took only 6 hours.. . We gave Forms around 9:30 in the morning and got PCC back around 3:30 pm .
> 
> Its so fast ...
> 
> Neo



hi Neo

when u say 6 hours is it in india?
be Use here in australia the indian embassy tAkes atleast a
month..


----------



## SlimNeo

yks said:


> hi Neo
> 
> when u say 6 hours is it in india?
> be Use here in australia the indian embassy tAkes atleast a
> month..


many states in India also take 14 to 20 days .. buts it seems its quite fast in my state.. and its very organised .. i got surprised after seeing it 

Neo..


----------



## Gaurav

SlimNeo said:


> many states in India also take 14 to 20 days .. buts it seems its quite fast in my state.. and its very organised .. i got surprised after seeing it
> 
> Neo..


Hi SlimNeo,
Thanks for the info.
BTW I have been staying here in Mumbai and my spouse is from another state (Punjab) and have been staying there for more than 20 years until our marriage. So in this case would PCC for her should include from both the states or only Mumbai will do? :confused2:
She has her passport address of Punjab.


----------



## yks

SlimNeo said:


> many states in India also take 14 to 20 days .. buts it seems its quite fast in my state.. and its very organised .. i got surprised after seeing it
> 
> Neo..


what state are you from ?


nice to hear that atleast some states are performing to the required standards and keeping people happy :clap2: 

yks
:ranger:


----------



## yks

Gaurav said:


> Hi SlimNeo,
> Thanks for the info.
> BTW I have been staying here in Mumbai and my spouse is from another state (Punjab) and have been staying there for more than 20 years until our marriage. So in this case would PCC for her should include from both the states or only Mumbai will do? :confused2:
> She has her passport address of Punjab.



I am pretty sure its just from one place. I think you need to mention the last 5 or 10 years address where you have lived. rest they take care ..

again this is just as per my knowledge not 100 percent sure.


----------



## Gaurav

yks said:


> I am pretty sure its just from one place. I think you need to mention the last 5 or 10 years address where you have lived. rest they take care ..
> 
> again this is just as per my knowledge not 100 percent sure.


Thanks yks,
Did u receive that 18th march mail?:ranger:


----------



## yks

Gaurav said:


> Thanks yks,
> Did u receive that 18th march mail?:ranger:


No, unfortunately I didnt recieve 18th march email.
but i have aplied recently 30 Dec 2010.
So I am not expecting any "get ready" email before september or october.:juggle:

yks


----------



## SlimNeo

Gaurav said:


> Hi SlimNeo,
> Thanks for the info.
> BTW I have been staying here in Mumbai and my spouse is from another state (Punjab) and have been staying there for more than 20 years until our marriage. So in this case would PCC for her should include from both the states or only Mumbai will do? :confused2:
> She has her passport address of Punjab.


am not sure about this.. in my case both mine and my wifes passport were from same place.. but i have been working at different locations in India for 6 years.. i talked to a consultant and he told me that only one PCC is required for all place in India..basically its a certificate from the authorities saying that you are ok for travelling outside ...

but am not sure do we have to take it from the same regional passport office where your passport is issued.

Better give a call to an agent and ask him ... It seems it will take one week in Mumbai to get the PCC.

Neo


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hi Aussiland

*Big Congratulation for your VISA Grant.* :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Hi Aussimmi and All,

Please accept my apologies for not keeping you updated on my case. I was struggling with a heavy work load at office as well as had to put extra efforts to collect the Sri Lanka police clearance report. Therefore, I was unable to access this website, but just while ago I went through all discussions took place, which I had missed.

I have some interesting things to tell you all.

I had wanted to get the maximum possible date for the initial entry date and therefore, I immediately informed it to the case officer. She extended the validity of my medicals for 6 months period. I did my medicals in November 2010 and now it was extended to 29th May 2012. The case officer informed me that “your initial entry date would be 29th May 2012”

However, in the same month, I had done police clearance and submitted such documents to DICA, but surprisingly the case officer had re-requested such documents. However, at the time of the CO contacting me, I had applied for new police certificates for me and my wife (since I wanted a fair amount of time to make first visit). Thereafter, I re-submitted my old police certificate and enquired the CO as to whether it meets the requirements. She has responded saying “I will accept it. However, I can extend it only by 3 months and therefore; your initial entry date would be 13th February 2012. If you need to have 29th May 2012 entry date, you have to re-do your police certificate”.
This indicates that COs can extend the medicals for 6 months and PCC for 3 months. Trust this information would be helpful to people who are reaching close of the processing dates.

In my case only the police certificate is pending and I will get it soon, probably in next week. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Gaurav

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Aussiland
> 
> *Big Congratulation for your VISA Grant.* :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hi Aussimmi and All,
> 
> Please accept my apologies for not keeping you updated on my case. I was struggling with a heavy work load at office as well as had to put extra efforts to collect the Sri Lanka police clearance report. Therefore, I was unable to access this website, but just while ago I went through all discussions took place, which I had missed.
> 
> I have some interesting things to tell you all.
> 
> I had wanted to get the maximum possible date for the initial entry date and therefore, I immediately informed it to the case officer. She extended the validity of my medicals for 6 months period. I did my medicals in November 2010 and now it was extended to 29th May 2012. The case officer informed me that “your initial entry date would be 29th May 2012”
> 
> However, in the same month, I had done police clearance and submitted such documents to DICA, but surprisingly the case officer had re-requested such documents. However, at the time of the CO contacting me, I had applied for new police certificates for me and my wife (since I wanted a fair amount of time to make first visit). Thereafter, I re-submitted my old police certificate and enquired the CO as to whether it meets the requirements. She has responded saying “I will accept it. However, I can extend it only by 3 months and therefore; your initial entry date would be 13th February 2012. If you need to have 29th May 2012 entry date, you have to re-do your police certificate”.
> This indicates that COs can extend the medicals for 6 months and PCC for 3 months. Trust this information would be helpful to people who are reaching close of the processing dates.
> 
> In my case only the police certificate is pending and I will get it soon, probably in next week. I will keep you all updated.


Nice to know the fact.
All the best for you, any other document requested by CO?:clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Aussiland
> 
> *Big Congratulation for your VISA Grant.* :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hi Aussimmi and All,
> 
> Please accept my apologies for not keeping you updated on my case. I was struggling with a heavy work load at office as well as had to put extra efforts to collect the Sri Lanka police clearance report. Therefore, I was unable to access this website, but just while ago I went through all discussions took place, which I had missed.
> 
> I have some interesting things to tell you all.
> 
> I had wanted to get the maximum possible date for the initial entry date and therefore, I immediately informed it to the case officer. She extended the validity of my medicals for 6 months period. I did my medicals in November 2010 and now it was extended to 29th May 2012. The case officer informed me that “your initial entry date would be 29th May 2012”
> 
> However, in the same month, I had done police clearance and submitted such documents to DICA, but surprisingly the case officer had re-requested such documents. However, at the time of the CO contacting me, I had applied for new police certificates for me and my wife (since I wanted a fair amount of time to make first visit). Thereafter, I re-submitted my old police certificate and enquired the CO as to whether it meets the requirements. She has responded saying “I will accept it. However, I can extend it only by 3 months and therefore; your initial entry date would be 13th February 2012. If you need to have 29th May 2012 entry date, you have to re-do your police certificate”.
> This indicates that COs can extend the medicals for 6 months and PCC for 3 months. Trust this information would be helpful to people who are reaching close of the processing dates.
> 
> In my case only the police certificate is pending and I will get it soon, probably in next week. I will keep you all updated.


congrats chaminda...!!!

Wish you all the best .. 

Neo


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Aussiland
> 
> *Big Congratulation for your VISA Grant.* :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hi Aussimmi and All,
> 
> Please accept my apologies for not keeping you updated on my case. I was struggling with a heavy work load at office as well as had to put extra efforts to collect the Sri Lanka police clearance report. Therefore, I was unable to access this website, but just while ago I went through all discussions took place, which I had missed.
> 
> I have some interesting things to tell you all.
> 
> I had wanted to get the maximum possible date for the initial entry date and therefore, I immediately informed it to the case officer. She extended the validity of my medicals for 6 months period. I did my medicals in November 2010 and now it was extended to 29th May 2012. The case officer informed me that “your initial entry date would be 29th May 2012”
> 
> However, in the same month, I had done police clearance and submitted such documents to DICA, but surprisingly the case officer had re-requested such documents. However, at the time of the CO contacting me, I had applied for new police certificates for me and my wife (since I wanted a fair amount of time to make first visit). Thereafter, I re-submitted my old police certificate and enquired the CO as to whether it meets the requirements. She has responded saying “I will accept it. However, I can extend it only by 3 months and therefore; your initial entry date would be 13th February 2012. If you need to have 29th May 2012 entry date, you have to re-do your police certificate”.
> This indicates that COs can extend the medicals for 6 months and PCC for 3 months. Trust this information would be helpful to people who are reaching close of the processing dates.
> 
> In my case only the police certificate is pending and I will get it soon, probably in next week. I will keep you all updated.


Thanks for the detailed update Chaminda. That is very useful information you have provided us. Wish you best of luck for the move and the job hunt.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> AUSIMMI Hi,
> 
> I have some questions if you could kindly help me
> 
> 1. Is form 1221 to be completed for the main applicant and the dependants? (all dependants or only 18 years old and over)
> 
> 2. In the form 1022 (Notification of changes) I will have to mention that I have changed my Job (will I also have to provide the letter from new employer??) - 'cause I am not sure my employer will be happy to know that i am trying to escape soon see? What if I provide it when the CO is assigned.
> 
> If you could answer u will help me a lot
> Thanks in advance


Hi Rozam

As most of forumers have guessed, you are very close to get picked by a CO (please note that I also did not receive 18th March email) . Once I was contacted by the CO, she sent me a detailed list of information to be submitted of which the form 1022 – change in circumstances was one. The clauses appeared are as follows:

Changes to your circumstances
If your circumstances have changed since you made your visa application, and as a result an
answer to a question on your visa application form or the information you have given to the
Department of Immigration and Citizenship about your visa application is no longer correct,
you must advise us in writing as soon as possible. Please make sure that you include your name,
date of birth and Application ID when you write to us.
Examples of changes in circumstances include:
● changes to address and/or contact details
● changes to employment, (such as a new job)
● obtaining a new passport
● new member of the family unit
● you or a secondary applicant has become pregnant
● discovery that information previously provided is incorrect.

However, you have to provide evidence for your previous employment, as per the best of my knowledge, if you have claimed those for “Specific Employment” at the time of filling your application. This can be done after a CO contacted you. My CO requested an up-to-date letter from employer to cover only the period which I claimed for specific employment.

However, I wish to provide some information which I think would be useful to you.

It would be very important you to maintain a good relationship with your previous employer. In one of other forums, I saw a situation where an employer was contacted by the DICA to verify the employment. The applicant has claimed his employment under the “Accountant”. The employer has informed DICA that this applicant worked with him for 6 years was doing only updating accounting records to the system, but not doing any other accounting functions. However, the employer had issued a reference letter to the applicant evidencing the Accounting functions which he was performing.

As a result, the DICA has asked the individual to inform with the reasons for not rejecting his Application. Thereafter, the applicant has contacted his previous employer and asked the reason for providing incorrect information to DICA. The employer has informed the applicant that he was unable to understand the questions asked by DICA over the phone. According to the applicant, it is a dispute between his previous employer and him.

Thereafter, the migration agent of the applicant has requested the applicant to obtain a letter from his previous employer evidencing that the employer was unable to understand the questions asked by the DICA, but the job duties contained in the letter are correct. Afterwards, I don’t know what happen.
Hope you have a good relationship with your employer, but I thought it is better to update this to this very good forum.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Chaminda,
Thanks a lot for all the updates..And all the best for the future move...The CO has given you extension dates for you initial entry but have you got the visa grant yet?


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
Is the PCC state-specific or country-specific?It needs to be done from where one has stayed majority of the times right?


----------



## aussieland

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Aussiland
> 
> *Big Congratulation for your VISA Grant.* :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hi Aussimmi and All,
> 
> Please accept my apologies for not keeping you updated on my case. I was struggling with a heavy work load at office as well as had to put extra efforts to collect the Sri Lanka police clearance report. Therefore, I was unable to access this website, but just while ago I went through all discussions took place, which I had missed.
> 
> I have some interesting things to tell you all.
> 
> I had wanted to get the maximum possible date for the initial entry date and therefore, I immediately informed it to the case officer. She extended the validity of my medicals for 6 months period. I did my medicals in November 2010 and now it was extended to 29th May 2012. The case officer informed me that “your initial entry date would be 29th May 2012”
> 
> However, in the same month, I had done police clearance and submitted such documents to DICA, but surprisingly the case officer had re-requested such documents. However, at the time of the CO contacting me, I had applied for new police certificates for me and my wife (since I wanted a fair amount of time to make first visit). Thereafter, I re-submitted my old police certificate and enquired the CO as to whether it meets the requirements. She has responded saying “I will accept it. However, I can extend it only by 3 months and therefore; your initial entry date would be 13th February 2012. If you need to have 29th May 2012 entry date, you have to re-do your police certificate”.
> This indicates that COs can extend the medicals for 6 months and PCC for 3 months. Trust this information would be helpful to people who are reaching close of the processing dates.
> 
> In my case only the police certificate is pending and I will get it soon, probably in next week. I will keep you all updated.


thanks chaminda...hope u also get the grant letter soon....if u havn't till now...


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Is the PCC state-specific or country-specific?It needs to be done from where one has stayed majority of the times right?


Not yet got grant letter Dhawal. I need to submit my new PCC which is country specific.


----------



## Gaurav

chaminda.sampath said:


> Not yet got grant letter Dhawal. I need to submit my new PCC which is country specific.


Chaminda,
what about your friends? Have they been allocated CO? If yes can you share their timeline?


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Gaurav said:


> Chaminda,
> what about your friends? Have they been allocated CO? If yes can you share their timeline?


One of my friends applied in April 2009 obtained the VISA recently. Apart from that no friends of mine applied within the current processing date range.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## voddy

chaminda.sampath said:


> One of my friends applied in April 2009 obtained the VISA recently. Apart from that no friends of mine applied within the current processing date range.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Hi 

Congratulations! to you too..you have come a long way and very close to the final results...

Your information r very helpful thanks!

One question?
If you had to provide additional details (like updates,changes, new family memnber etc.) would it drag the process..or do they just ask these for record purposes?


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

Civil Construction Planning Engineer....VISA Subclass 175

IELTS: Sep-2009| +ve ACS: May-2010 | 175 Visa Courier: Jul-2010 | PCC: Apr-2011 | Medicals: Not Done| CO Allocated: Awaited|Visa Grant: Awaited


----------



## chaminda.sampath

voddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations! to you too..you have come a long way and very close to the final results...
> 
> Your information r very helpful thanks!
> 
> One question?
> If you had to provide additional details (like updates,changes, new family memnber etc.) would it drag the process..or do they just ask these for record purposes?


Hi Voddy,

I am not too competent to answer your questions, but I would give an answer as I feel.

You must update the details of new family member with DICA. Otherwise the new born will not be included to your VISA. I don’t think this would make delays. DICA would just ask you to get done medicals for new born (When I did medicals for my baby who is just 2.5 years and the doctor conducted very limited tests. As I remember correctly, they just get her weight and height).

However, if there are changes in address such as change in residence, the department may ask you to obtain Police certificates from new police area. This would not make significant delays too.

However, if you have changes which could result in threats to Australian national security, DICA would conduct additional tests. As an example, if you have commenced working in military services after lodging the application, it would be a big concern to DICA, which may cause a delay. However, I am not too sure this and invite others to comment.

However, if you do not inform changes, the DICA has the right to cancel your VISA.


----------



## kash2182

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Civil Construction Planning Engineer....VISA Subclass 175
> 
> IELTS: Sep-2009| +ve ACS: May-2010 | 175 Visa Courier: Jul-2010 | PCC: Apr-2011 | Medicals: Not Done| CO Allocated: Awaited|Visa Grant: Awaited


Hey did you received 18 th march mail to get ready?


----------



## voddy

hi Chaminda,

Thanks a lot! I hope that not much would have been changed by the time we get a CO. 

However it's good to know that children would not required extensive medicle checkups..I was worrying about my 1 year old having to undergo blood tests and x-ray..thank God that it's not the case.


----------



## tanya18

voddy said:


> hi Chaminda,
> 
> Thanks a lot! I hope that not much would have been changed by the time we get a CO.
> 
> However it's good to know that children would not required extensive medicle checkups..I was worrying about my 1 year old having to undergo blood tests and x-ray..thank God that it's not the case.



jUST DID our medical yesterday.
FOr my kids(aged 4 and 1+) only physical examination was carried out..a simple one in fact..


----------



## SlimNeo

tanya18 said:


> jUST DID our medical yesterday.
> FOr my kids(aged 4 and 1+) only physical examination was carried out..a simple one in fact..


Thanks tanya..

can you please share your timelines ? are you 175 applicant?


Neo


----------



## tanya18

SlimNeo said:


> Thanks tanya..
> 
> can you please share your timelines ? are you 175 applicant?
> 
> 
> Neo



Hi SlimNeo,

Yes im a V175 applicant.Lodged it via onlin eon the 19th Dec 2010 n received the famous email on 18th Mar 2010.
So decided to front load our medical n PCC.


----------



## SlimNeo

tanya18 said:


> Hi SlimNeo,
> 
> Yes im a V175 applicant.Lodged it via onlin eon the 19th Dec 2010 n received the famous email on 18th Mar 2010.
> So decided to front load our medical n PCC.


Thats nice..  Please do post here if you get any updates from DIAC. 

Thanks,
Neo


----------



## voddy

tanya18 said:


> jUST DID our medical yesterday.
> FOr my kids(aged 4 and 1+) only physical examination was carried out..a simple one in fact..


Thanks for confirming this.. puts me at ease..


----------



## voddy

Hi SL ppl,

Just FYI

Sri lanka has improved a lot in public servicing it seems.. few friends of mine got their PCC within one month (3 weeks or so) all of them had one address or maximum 2..but still it's very impressive


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
I have done some analysis and find that that there is an average of 600 apps in each month. But the apps in Aug has highest count then sep and July... Its getting low for Oct and Nov..

So there will be more delay in processing apps in July,Sep,Aug 2010 than we expected. The current phase of processing cannot expect for these months..

Neo


----------



## brajeshdave

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> I have done some analysis and find that that there is an average of 600 apps in each month. But the apps in Aug has highest count then sep and July... Its getting low for Oct and Nov..
> 
> So there will be more delay in processing apps in July,Sep,Aug 2010 than we expected. The current phase of processing cannot expect for these months..
> 
> Neo


Is your analysis based on SMD? (Like the one suggested by Ausimmi).


----------



## SlimNeo

brajeshdave said:


> Is your analysis based on SMD? (Like the one suggested by Ausimmi).


thats right.. this will be only an proximate value as only online apps are counting here ...

Neo


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> I have done some analysis and find that that there is an average of 600 apps in each month. But the apps in Aug has highest count then sep and July... Its getting low for Oct and Nov..
> 
> So there will be more delay in processing apps in July,Sep,Aug 2010 than we expected. The current phase of processing cannot expect for these months..
> 
> Neo


Hi neo,

Not sure how much will it be correct, but I am a online applicant but my details are not present in SMD!!


----------



## SlimNeo

iNinjaN said:


> Hi neo,
> 
> Not sure how much will it be correct, but I am a online applicant but my details are not present in SMD!!


did you opt for SMD while you filling the application ? you have done ti or your agent has done it ?

Neo


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> did you opt for SMD while you filling the application ? you have done ti or your agent has done it ?
> 
> Neo


My agent has done it!! Not sure need to check!


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> did you opt for SMD while you filling the application ? you have done ti or your agent has done it ?
> 
> Neo


I have filed via agent! Not sure whether he has done it!! Will check with him!

Thanks neo!


----------



## SlimNeo

iNinjaN said:


> My agent has done it!! Not sure need to check!


ok Then search for the nearest dates to the lodgment date .. agent might have updated later.. mine was 20th as the lodgment date and SMD it was like 24 or 25..

Neo


----------



## rozam

hi chaminda,
First of all congrats i wish all the possible best to u and ur family.
Thanks for the info on employer, in fact i still work for the employer but i also work in a bank full time, and i work for the old one on saturdays. I am in good relations, and he speaks excellent english, so i am sure he will provide a good reference for me,
Thanks again and i hope i will soon be contacted by the longing co of mine


----------



## SlimNeo

rozam said:


> hi chaminda,
> First of all congrats i wish all the possible best to u and ur family.
> Thanks for the info on employer, in fact i still work for the employer but i also work in a bank full time, and i work for the old one on saturdays. I am in good relations, and he speaks excellent english, so i am sure he will provide a good reference for me,
> Thanks again and i hope i will soon be contacted by the longing co of mine


Hi rozam.. 

your ANZCO code is accountant ? whats your exact lodgment date ?

Neo


----------



## Asadns

Hi folks, i am new to this forum. Jan 2009 online applicant 175 priority 3 (SOL). CO assigned in November 2010. Everything is Met except Meds. Meds sent and received on 11th April 2011. Any idea how much time i have to wait? 
Anyone with the same situation?


----------



## iNinjaN

Asadns said:


> Hi folks, i am new to this forum. Jan 2009 online applicant 175 priority 3 (SOL). CO assigned in November 2010. Everything is Met except Meds. Meds sent and received on 11th April 2011. Any idea how much time i have to wait?
> Anyone with the same situation?


U should expect a grant letter max in this or next week if all ur documents are In met state other than Medicals and pcc!!

~ Ninja


----------



## Dhawal

Asadns said:


> Hi folks, i am new to this forum. Jan 2009 online applicant 175 priority 3 (SOL). CO assigned in November 2010. Everything is Met except Meds. Meds sent and received on 11th April 2011. Any idea how much time i have to wait?
> Anyone with the same situation?


Hi,
Congrats for the CO allocation....I guess you should get a visa grant letter in the next month or so.....Do keep us posted...


----------



## Asadns

iNinjaN said:


> U should expect a grant letter max in this or next week if all ur documents are In met state other than Medicals and pcc!!
> 
> ~ Ninja


PCC is also Met. 
I hope you are right. Thanks for your support.:clap2:


----------



## Asadns

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Congrats for the CO allocation....I guess you should get a visa grant letter in the next month or so.....Do keep us posted...


Thanx dear. I wish you are right. 
I will keep you all updated regarding my status. Best of luck for your case as well.


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
I have a feeling that even though Co allocation is happening based on the lodgment dates still they are filtering allocations based on the ANZCO code.. Based on the inputs from different forums, Its seems the applications which are still left out (not having a CO) since 2009 Jan are mostly accounts related apps (Accountants and other related ANCO codes of accounts). I dont have a clear evidence for this but based on the few cases in other forums i have a feeling like that. 

This might be because the Accountants category has highest number of apps at that time.

July 2010 to April 2011 the highest # applications are from Accountants ~30%

Second is software engineer and developer programmer ~ 5 to 6%. ICT jobs in total will comm around only 15% .

Neo


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
Second is software engineer and developer programmer or ICT ? coz the percent for ICT is more compared to Software engineer so ICT should be 2nd?...
Also my anszco code is that for software engineer but i havent recieved the 18th march mail like others...


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Second is software engineer and developer programmer or ICT ? coz the percent for ICT is more compared to Software engineer so ICT should be 2nd?...
> Also my anszco code is that for software engineer but i havent recieved the 18th march mail like others...


Sorry, just to clarify Software Engineers and Developer Programmer each contribute 5 to 6 % each. When I say ICT jobs it include SE,DP,BA and other ANZCO related to Information and Communication Technology. They all together contribute ~15% 

Neo


----------



## Gaurav

SlimNeo said:


> Sorry, just to clarify Software Engineers and Developer Programmer each contribute 5 to 6 % each. When I say ICT jobs it include SE,DP,BA and other ANZCO related to Information and Communication Technology. They all together contribute ~15%
> 
> Neo


Any idea about Analyst Programmers????? :confused2:
They are just 177 so what u recon??


----------



## Gaurav

Asadns said:


> Thanx dear. I wish you are right.
> I will keep you all updated regarding my status. Best of luck for your case as well.


Asadns,
You will definitely get grant letter next week 
Don't expect much regarding this week, officials are enjoying the Easter vacation.


----------



## iNinjaN

All the Best... Hope to see your grant Letter in this week then... :clap2::clap2::boxing:


----------



## toti

Happy Easter to all ...

sorry last few days i was enjoying Good Friday and Easter , so i didn't catch any case of (post-July 2010 ) .. give me some time i will discover all other forums and bring the good news for you ...


----------



## SlimNeo

toti said:


> Happy Easter to all ...
> 
> sorry last few days i was enjoying Good Friday and Easter , so i didn't catch any case of (post-July 2010 ) .. give me some time i will discover all other forums and bring the good news for you ...


Thanks ... and all the best .. 

Neo


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Sorry, just to clarify Software Engineers and Developer Programmer each contribute 5 to 6 % each. When I say ICT jobs it include SE,DP,BA and other ANZCO related to Information and Communication Technology. They all together contribute ~15%
> 
> Neo


Ohk....Cool..Thanks for the update...


----------



## ibarry

hi guys,first of all happy Easter to all of you.
i have an issue concerning my past work experience.I was employed with a contractor which have all his legal and business registration paper. The issue is, i was employed but my salary was being paid by a cheque.i was given my pay slip as well. I used to cash the cheque from the bank and only partial amount of money was deposited on my account. The problem is, if the immi asked me for a bank statement they wont see the basic salary figure that stated on my pay slip on my account. They will find monthly deposit on my account but not the same amount stated as per my pay slip.

Do you guys know any ways i can proved them that i was paid by this company?
Note its just a situation that am just anticipated in case they asked me for my bank statement.

would be grateful to you guys if you can provide me some tips.

Thanks


----------



## HermanB

*Chartered Accountants*

Maybe someone can help me on this. The Accountants that has such a high application count aren't necessarily qualified as Chartered Accountants? My wife applied as External Auditor (only 52 apps from July 2010 till now).

Does this entail that there would be more opportunities for her in Australia?

Hope everyone had a good Easter


----------



## Guest

ibarry said:


> hi guys,first of all happy Easter to all of you.
> i have an issue concerning my past work experience.I was employed with a contractor which have all his legal and business registration paper. The issue is, i was employed but my salary was being paid by a cheque.i was given my pay slip as well. I used to cash the cheque from the bank and only partial amount of money was deposited on my account. The problem is, if the immi asked me for a bank statement they wont see the basic salary figure that stated on my pay slip on my account. They will find monthly deposit on my account but not the same amount stated as per my pay slip.
> 
> Do you guys know any ways i can proved them that i was paid by this company?
> Note its just a situation that am just anticipated in case they asked me for my bank statement.
> 
> would be grateful to you guys if you can provide me some tips.
> 
> Thanks


You should still have the tax returns for the relevant years. If you don't even have that, your case becomes significantly weakened.


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Maybe someone can help me on this. The Accountants that has such a high application count aren't necessarily qualified as Chartered Accountants? My wife applied as External Auditor (only 52 apps from July 2010 till now).
> 
> Does this entail that there would be more opportunities for her in Australia?
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Easter


Hi HermanB,

Getting a job in Australia will depend on many factors - educational background, experience, luck, and even the ability to sell yourself during an interview. The thing is, you should have a confidence in yourself and your abilities. If you have any apprehensions, then one option is to wait until you have the visa in hand. You can then start applying for jobs an ask recruiters to schedule the first interview on the phone/internet. You can say that you will definitely fly over for the second interview. I can't guarantee what kind of result this will produce, but you could give it a try.


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> Hi HermanB,
> 
> Getting a job in Australia will depend on many factors - educational background, experience, luck, and even the ability to sell yourself during an interview. The thing is, you should have a confidence in yourself and your abilities. If you have any apprehensions, then one option is to wait until you have the visa in hand. You can then start applying for jobs an ask recruiters to schedule the first interview on the phone/internet. You can say that you will definitely fly over for the second interview. I can't guarantee what kind of result this will produce, but you could give it a try.


Ok, thank you . First let's see about that visa . At least she studied at one of the top Universities in South Africa and worked at an International company .

Keep well!


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
From what i have heard nobody entertains you if you are offshore even if you have your visa stamped. Your job search will be more fruitful if you are personally in Aus..So best would be wait to get the PR and then plan your moves there and schedule your interviews while offshore and attend them once you land there...


----------



## rozam

SlimNeo said:


> Hi rozam..
> 
> your ANZCO code is accountant ? whats your exact lodgment date ?
> 
> Neo


Accountant, lodgement date december 15, 2009, paper based, i did alone no agency involved


----------



## Guest

Dhawal is right. I have also been told that you should have an Australian address and telephone number on your resume before agents will even talk to you. My suggestion was for the case where you find it extremely difficult to give up present job and move over to Australia without any job prospects in sight and want to avoid that.


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> Dhawal is right. I have also been told that you should have an Australian address and telephone number on your resume before agents will even talk to you. My suggestion was for the case where you find it extremely difficult to give up present job and move over to Australia without any job prospects in sight and want to avoid that.


Well, I can't find a job in the country I reside, lol. For reasons that make me very angry and can do nothing about. We are planning that should we get the visa before November, we'll go over in December, at least there are some agencies that have contacted my wife on possible offers in Australia.

I guess time will tell and we will go where we are meant to go . Thank you for the advice!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

voddy said:


> hi Chaminda,
> 
> Thanks a lot! I hope that not much would have been changed by the time we get a CO.
> 
> However it's good to know that children would not required extensive medicle checkups..I was worrying about my 1 year old having to undergo blood tests and x-ray..thank God that it's not the case.


Hey Voddy...you are from Sri Lanka nor?

I consulted Dr. Deepamali Vimalasena at Asiri Surgical to undergo medicals.

Why don't you update your signature here


----------



## Gaurav

HermanB said:


> Well, I can't find a job in the country I reside, lol. For reasons that make me very angry and can do nothing about. We are planning that should we get the visa before November, we'll go over in December, at least there are some agencies that have contacted my wife on possible offers in Australia.
> 
> I guess time will tell and we will go where we are meant to go . Thank you for the advice!


Or you can hunt for some Global employer who has offices in SA as well as in Australia.
If you directly hunt for such companies they would conduct your selection process in your home country and depute you at site ie aus.
Eg: Companies like Accenture,IBM,GE have huge business in almost every country and hence the vacancies.


----------



## ibarry

hi,thanks for repying to my posts.here in mauritius you dont pay tax if you are under a salary scale set by the tax office.but if you exceed the scale set,the tax office will know by your bank account.in my case the company is own by my uncle.i remember filling a form for him where it states all the monthly salaries he paid to me.this form he sent it to the tax office. 
do you think if i can get a copy of that form this can prove i was paid according to my payslip?

thanks a lot guys for your help


----------



## Artemisa

Last night, I dreamed that a wikileak about DIAC was released. It was something about those 'cherry picking' applications, the ones who receive CO much earlier that any others in the same period. 

Weird.


----------



## rackspace

artemisa said:


> last night, i dreamed that a wikileak about diac was released. It was something about those 'cherry picking' applications, the ones who receive co much earlier that any others in the same period.
> 
> Weird.


rofl


----------



## Artemisa

It's almost a nightmare LOL. I guess I've been thinking about all this stuff too much.

I remember I read the article and thought (inside the dream): I always knew it wasn't fair.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

kash2182 said:


> Hey did you received 18 th march mail to get ready?


No, my agent didn't received that famous email.


----------



## melinscotland

Hey all , Has anyone that got the email got a Case officer yet ?


----------



## Mushi

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hey Voddy...you are from Sri Lanka nor?
> 
> I consulted Dr. Deepamali Vimalasena at Asiri Surgical to undergo medicals.
> 
> Why don't you update your signature here



Hey Chaminda,

Your application date is same as mine i.e 27th Oct 2009. I got the CO on 20th Jan 2010. and in March 2011 I filled the Character assessment form, since then no reply from CO waiting for PCC and Med.


----------



## voddy

ibarry said:


> hi guys,first of all happy Easter to all of you.
> i have an issue concerning my past work experience.I was employed with a contractor which have all his legal and business registration paper. The issue is, i was employed but my salary was being paid by a cheque.i was given my pay slip as well. I used to cash the cheque from the bank and only partial amount of money was deposited on my account. The problem is, if the immi asked me for a bank statement they wont see the basic salary figure that stated on my pay slip on my account. They will find monthly deposit on my account but not the same amount stated as per my pay slip.
> 
> Do you guys know any ways i can proved them that i was paid by this company?
> Note its just a situation that am just anticipated in case they asked me for my bank statement.
> 
> would be grateful to you guys if you can provide me some tips.
> 
> Thanks


check whether you can get pay slips..I could..but I'm not sure with contract workers..and also you can ask for the T10 if they provide it..all these mentions the monitory benefits provided to you with tax deducted and stuff


----------



## voddy

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hey Voddy...you are from Sri Lanka nor?
> 
> I consulted Dr. Deepamali Vimalasena at Asiri Surgical to undergo medicals.
> 
> Why don't you update your signature here


Hi Chaminda,
Thanks for that info..I was not yet advised to get Meds by my agent..but i'll keep that in mind when I will be asked to..anyways i have applied PCC..submitted 4 days ago..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS applied20/Dec/2010|Applied Vic-SS|SS REFUCED 13/Jan/2011|+ ACS 15/Mar/2011|IELTS(R7S7.5R8.5L9)19/Mar/2011/|APPLIED online 175 VISA 24/Mar/2011|working on PCC(applied 21/04/2011)


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Maybe someone can help me on this. The Accountants that has such a high application count aren't necessarily qualified as Chartered Accountants? My wife applied as External Auditor (only 52 apps from July 2010 till now).
> 
> Does this entail that there would be more opportunities for her in Australia?
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Easter


Yes wait at least your 100% sure about the letter..then you can serch and apply online..its best if you can get a reference from a friend of you who is living there..a lot of SE does its more likely that u'd get it..

best of luck!


----------



## ibarry

HI thanks for replying. I have pay slip from the company.they used to give me pay slip with the cheque.i have sent copies of the pay slip as well with my application to DIAC. But am just getting prepared if ever they asked me for bank statement to confirm this payment. Is there any thing that i can ask the company to give me as proof of payment?i think the company was considering us as sub contractors but we were employed full time with them. They were not paying our tax but only our medical and insurance coverage.


----------



## mihiri

I have applied for mine on 26th March, haven't got the PCC yet 
Don't worry about the Medicals for the little one as its a really basic one for them.



voddy said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> Thanks for that info..I was not yet advised to get Meds by my agent..but i'll keep that in mind when I will be asked to..anyways i have applied PCC..submitted 4 days ago..
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS applied20/Dec/2010|Applied Vic-SS|SS REFUCED 13/Jan/2011|+ ACS 15/Mar/2011|IELTS(R7S7.5R8.5L9)19/Mar/2011/|APPLIED online 175 VISA 24/Mar/2011|working on PCC(applied 21/04/2011)


----------



## voddy

hi Mihiri,

You better call and get the reference number and then call the subsequent police stations and inquire with you ref no..and see where it is stagnated...1 or 2 reminders like this would restart the flow..

good luck!


----------



## mihiri

Yes I have done that and found out where it is currently , for my spouse its only one police area, and for me two. hope they would finish it sooner



voddy said:


> hi Mihiri,
> 
> You better call and get the reference number and then call the subsequent police stations and inquire with you ref no..and see where it is stagnated...1 or 2 reminders like this would restart the flow..
> 
> good luck!


----------



## Dhawal

Artemisa said:


> Last night, I dreamed that a wikileak about DIAC was released. It was something about those 'cherry picking' applications, the ones who receive CO much earlier that any others in the same period.
> 
> Weird.


Hi,
You seem to have become paranoid of the whole CO allocation thing....


----------



## HermanB

mihiri said:


> Yes I have done that and found out where it is currently , for my spouse its only one police area, and for me two. hope they would finish it sooner


Don't worry, we have to wait 8-11 weeks for our PCC's because we live in Africa, it's the crappest place to live in. Can't even follow up on where they are with it, so, it's almost more stressful than the visa application itself, lol!


----------



## toti

voddy said:


> hi Mihiri,
> 
> You better call and get the reference number and then call the subsequent police stations and inquire with you ref no..and see where it is stagnated...1 or 2 reminders like this would restart the flow..
> 
> good luck!


hi

may i ask you , did you gor any mail from DIAC mentioning that you should load your PCC and MEDS ?

because you are out of the range that DIAC announced earlier ( up to 30 June 2010 ) ..


----------



## mihiri

I got the 18th march mail, mentioning I can proceed with Medical test and PCC.



toti said:


> hi
> 
> may i ask you , did you gor any mail from DIAC mentioning that you should load your PCC and MEDS ?
> 
> because you are out of the range that DIAC announced earlier ( up to 30 June 2010 ) ..


----------



## toti

mihiri said:


> I got the 18th march mail, mentioning I can proceed with Medical test and PCC.


thats good

it's was so fast reply from DIAC , according to your application date it was on march


----------



## mihiri

I applied on Nov 2010



toti said:


> thats good
> 
> it's was so fast reply from DIAC , according to your application date it was on march


----------



## SlimNeo

mihiri said:


> I applied on Nov 2010


What is your ANZCO code ?

Neo


----------



## mihiri

261313-Software Engineer



SlimNeo said:


> What is your ANZCO code ?
> 
> Neo


----------



## SlimNeo

mihiri said:


> 261313-Software Engineer


Can you please tell me what all documents you have provided to prove the work experience.

Regards,
Neo


----------



## mihiri

I added all of following

Birth certificate or other evidence of age 
Copy of page of passport containing personal details 
Evidence of IELTS test 
Evidence of skills assessment 
Evidence of 'Specific Work Experience' 
Payslip from the Current Employment 
Evidence of work experience 
Marriage certificate 
Evidence of overseas qualifications -Degree Certificate and Transcript 
Evidence of English language ability -English requirements for secondary applicant- 
Full time Degree in English Medium 
Evidence of dependency-For child 
Passport photo 
PDF2 Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment 
PDF29 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information 
Evidence of skills assessment -copies of all the documents provided to the Skill 
Assessing Body(ACS) 
Hope this helps



SlimNeo said:


> Can you please tell me what all documents you have provided to prove the work experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


----------



## kash2182

How many countries you've travelled in last 10 years with period of stay more than 12 months?


----------



## mihiri

Only 2 



kash2182 said:


> How many countries you've travelled in last 10 years with period of stay more than 12 months?


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> hi
> 
> may i ask you , did you gor any mail from DIAC mentioning that you should load your PCC and MEDS ?
> 
> because you are out of the range that DIAC announced earlier ( up to 30 June 2010 ) ..


no..I wasn't..it is just that my agent asked me to go ahead with the PCC..I anticipate a huge delay cos I have lived in 4 places (within the country) and if they wanted to get clearance from all those places, then I might get the PCC by the time im allocated with a CO...


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> no..I wasn't..it is just that my agent asked me to go ahead with the PCC..I anticipate a huge delay cos I have lived in 4 places (within the country) and if they wanted to get clearance from all those places, then I might get the PCC by the time im allocated with a CO...


The way things are getting processed your turn should come by July august this year....


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> The way things are getting processed your turn should come by July august this year....


what if my pcc didn't reach by that time!!!! the thought makes me sick


----------



## voddy

Has anyone of you gotten any idea about the new SOL of 2011 July..what will be removed and what will be added?


----------



## kash2182

It is not out now...but I think it would remain the same wouldn't have any major changes.


----------



## voddy

kash2182 said:


> It is not out now...but I think it would remain the same wouldn't have any major changes.


If so..then its good.. However, by any chance if my occupation is removed from the list..would it affect my processing? will they ignore my application and process with the ppl whose occupations are on SOL??

Was this the case with anyone here or any one known to you?


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> If so..then its good.. However, by any chance if my occupation is removed from the list..would it affect my processing? will they ignore my application and process with the ppl whose occupations are on SOL??
> 
> Was this the case with anyone here or any one known to you?


To my knowledge, it is not a problem for ones that applied prior to July 2011. It should only affect people applying for a visa after the legislation has been enacted. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong .


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> To my knowledge, it is not a problem for ones that applied prior to July 2011. It should only affect people applying for a visa after the legislation has been enacted. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong .


Correct!!!


----------



## aussieland

HermanB said:


> To my knowledge, it is not a problem for ones that applied prior to July 2011. It should only affect people applying for a visa after the legislation has been enacted. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong .


yah that is correct on paper...but they start giving importance to the new SOL over old  (in order to get the new skilled SOL guys to aus)...n prefer it over the current...

but again its my personal assumption...others can correct me...


----------



## HermanB

*Registration as Secondary School Teacher*

I was wondering about something that is really making me worry at the moment. I was assessed by AITSL for Secondary School Teacher but see that I have to register with another body in Victoria if I want to practice in Melbourne.

I have everything of course, but my IELTS would've expired by the time I get the visa. Will I have to write the IELTS again or will they take the AITSL skills assessment in place of the IELTS?

I hope someone can help me as I really do not want to write that idiotic test again (wasting money on something I know I'm already capable of).

Thank you in advance .


----------



## Dhawal

HermanB said:


> I was wondering about something that is really making me worry at the moment. I was assessed by AITSL for Secondary School Teacher but see that I have to register with another body in Victoria if I want to practice in Melbourne.
> 
> I have everything of course, but my IELTS would've expired by the time I get the visa. Will I have to write the IELTS again or will they take the AITSL skills assessment in place of the IELTS?
> 
> I hope someone can help me as I really do not want to write that idiotic test again (wasting money on something I know I'm already capable of).
> 
> Thank you in advance .


Hi HermanB,
If you gave the ielts and submitted the score while lodging the Application then even if your ielts score expires it doesnt matter as it is already lodged....Talking about AITSL if AITSL requires ielts score then you shud apply for the assessment immediaely...and if its independent of the ielts then you can get the AITSL assessment later....


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> Hi HermanB,
> If you gave the ielts and submitted the score while lodging the Application then even if your ielts score expires it doesnt matter as it is already lodged....Talking about AITSL if AITSL requires ielts score then you shud apply for the assessment immediaely...and if its independent of the ielts then you can get the AITSL assessment later....


Well, I've already been assessed by AITSL as it forms part of the visa application. But I read i have to register with the Victorian Institute of Teaching once I have the visa. They require proof of English competency in form of the IELTS Academic. Now, this will expire by the time we get the visa.

I am unsure to whether I have to rewrite the stupid thing as I have already been assessed by another body but now need to register with this one?! It is really such a hassle to actually get started over there .

I really do not want to write again, it would be just silly as I have already proven that I am competent. All the best there!


----------



## Dhawal

HermanB said:


> Well, I've already been assessed by AITSL as it forms part of the visa application. But I read i have to register with the Victorian Institute of Teaching once I have the visa. They require proof of English competency in form of the IELTS Academic. Now, this will expire by the time we get the visa.
> 
> I am unsure to whether I have to rewrite the stupid thing as I have already been assessed by another body but now need to register with this one?! It is really such a hassle to actually get started over there .
> 
> I really do not want to write again, it would be just silly as I have already proven that I am competent. All the best there!


Hmmnn ok,
Then its a catch 22 situation....Guess you might have to give the ielts again..why dont u enquire with the institue if you could register your score right now and when you get your visa you will register with the visa a well...See what they say...and then you can plan your next line of action...


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> Hmmnn ok,
> Then its a catch 22 situation....Guess you might have to give the ielts again..why dont u enquire with the institue if you could register your score right now and when you get your visa you will register with the visa a well...See what they say...and then you can plan your next line of action...


I think that might be the only option, I e-mailed them, but don't know when they'll reply because of all these holidays happening, lol. Thank you for the advice Dhawal.


----------



## SlimNeo

Guys, any updates? 

Regards,
Neo


----------



## voddy

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ship-occupation-261313-software-engineer.html

anyone can shed some light on this thread..


----------



## Gaurav

SlimNeo said:


> Guys, any updates?
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


As the holidays exist till 28th April, we can expect some news on Friday ie 29th :focus:


----------



## voddy

Gaurav said:


> As the holidays exist till 28th April, we can expect some news on Friday ie 29th :focus:


yeah..Hope they can remember where they stopped work at...


----------



## SlimNeo

Gaurav said:


> As the holidays exist till 28th April, we can expect some news on Friday ie 29th :focus:


but i think its working from today...

Neo


----------



## Gaurav

voddy said:


> yeah..Hope they can remember where they stopped work at...


U have provided both oy ur ACS results????
I have only provided the latest to DIAC to avoid confusion but in the latest one they have amputed my work exp by 1.4 yrs


----------



## voddy

Gaurav said:


> U have provided both oy ur ACS results????
> I have only provided the latest to DIAC to avoid confusion but in the latest one they have amputed my work exp by 1.4 yrs


First one is the application date..should correct it


----------



## Gaurav

SlimNeo said:


> but i think its working from today...
> 
> Neo


If so then we can expect some fireworks.
The holiday calander shown by Ausmimi says the vacations are till 28th


----------



## statue

Gaurav said:


> If so then we can expect some fireworks.
> The holiday calander shown by Ausmimi says the vacations are till 28th


Holidays are over and they started work from today  
Public Holidays


----------



## SlimNeo

statue said:


> Holidays are over and they started work from today
> Public Holidays


Thats right.. but there is a chance that some might be on leave this week for the remaining days.. I think we can see some actions form next mid week .. anyway just have a close watch on other forums..

neo


----------



## statue

SlimNeo said:


> Thats right.. but there is a chance that some might be on leave this week for the remaining days.. I think we can see some actions form next mid week .. anyway just have a close watch on other forums..
> 
> neo


You r right, people will make it a 9-day holidays by taking 2 days off. They must start with new energy when they'r back.


----------



## rackspace

SlimNeo said:


> Thats right.. *but there is a chance that some might be on leave this week for the remaining days.. *I think we can see some actions form next mid week .. anyway just have a close watch on other forums..
> 
> neo


really?? guys, calm down. really. go out, get a life. stop obsessing over this processing thing. its their job, they will do it at the pace they want and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## SlimNeo

rackspace said:


> really?? guys, calm down. really. go out, get a life. stop obsessing over this processing thing. its their job, they will do it at the pace they want and there is nothing you can do about it.


and at the moment i dont have anything other to do... lol 

Neo


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> and at the moment i dont have anything other to do... lol
> 
> Neo


:ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> and at the moment i dont have anything other to do... lol
> 
> Neo


 :boxing:


----------



## brajeshdave

The latest DIAC news for GSM used to be available on top of in this link:
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
But it looks like they have removed the link. Does anybody know where it is now?


----------



## voddy

brajeshdave said:


> The latest DIAC news for GSM used to be available on top of in this link:
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
> But it looks like they have removed the link. Does anybody know where it is now?



What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

This is all they have now..


----------



## voddy

Department of Immigration and Citizenship

This is a nice place to get news..I guess


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Gaurav said:


> If so then we can expect some fireworks.
> The holiday calander shown by Ausmimi says the vacations are till 28th


I sent an enquery to my case officer and got teh following auto generated message.

***Please note that GSM Adelaide office will be closed for Public Holidays
from Friday 21st April 2011 - Tuesday 26th April 2011. A case officer will
respond to your enquiries on their return from Wednesday 27th April 2011.***


----------



## Dhawal

Thanks for the prompt update...Then did you get any reply from CO today?


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Dhawal said:


> Thanks for the prompt update...Then did you get any reply from CO today?


No. I was waiting, but did not get. Probably by tomorrow.

I will keep you inform


----------



## Mushi

chaminda.sampath said:


> No. I was waiting, but did not get. Probably by tomorrow.
> 
> I will keep you inform



Please keep us posted. waiting for the med and pcc request for so long.


----------



## iNinjaN

After aussieland did anyone got CO or grant letter?

Please guys do keep updating forum as this will help us knowing where DIAC has reached  :boxing: :ranger:


----------



## rozam

guys,'
Does anybody know if diac will have an update on 29 of aptil? Friday? Or on may6 ?


----------



## Dhawal

rozam said:


> guys,'
> Does anybody know if diac will have an update on 29 of aptil? Friday? Or on may6 ?


Hi,
We shoud definitely expect a new update in the mail tomm.But dont expect the processing month to go too far ahead max one moth or so since the DIAC was on Easter holidays whole of this week and last friday....So basically am not expecting much movement forward....


----------



## SlimNeo

rozam said:


> guys,'
> Does anybody know if diac will have an update on 29 of aptil? Friday? Or on may6 ?


I think it will be on may 6.. there was a statement in last update that 485 visa cat

" A further update will be provided 6 May 2011."

so next update MIGHT BE on may 6..

Neo


----------



## aussieland

iNinjaN said:


> After aussieland did anyone got CO or grant letter?
> 
> Please guys do keep updating forum as this will help us knowing where DIAC has reached  :boxing: :ranger:


I havent heard anybody getting the CO or grant after me...it seems people r not updating the forum becoz I think acc to INFMAOUS 18th March email lost many would have got the CO...
so not why people r updating the forum..


----------



## Asim Ikram

*Visa Grant Letter*

Dear All,

Today i got visa grant letter.

Thanks God! Finally i got it.....:clap2:


Regards,
Asim


----------



## SlimNeo

Asim Ikram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i got visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks God! Finally i got it.....:clap2:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


could you please share your time lines with us.

Many thanks
Neo


----------



## drag288

Asim Ikram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i got visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks God! Finally i got it.....:clap2:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Congrats Asim
Can you please share ur visa timelines?


----------



## Asim Ikram

SlimNeo said:


> could you please share your time lines with us.
> 
> Many thanks
> Neo


My time lines are given below

Date of Visa Application: 24 Jun 2009
Class: 175 
Medicals/PCC: Mar 11
Visa Grant: 28th Apr 11


Regards,
Asim


----------



## SlimNeo

Asim Ikram said:


> My time lines are given below
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jun 2009
> Class: 175
> Medicals/PCC: Mar 11
> Visa Grant: 28th Apr 11
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Thanks Asim,

Congrats and all the best !!

Neo


----------



## Gaurav

Asim Ikram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i got visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks God! Finally i got it.....:clap2:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Hi Asim,
Congrats for ur visa :clap2:
Did u received that 18th March email?
Can u tell us the reason for the delay in getting the visa, like Verification or some docs missing or any other?


----------



## Dhawal

Asim Ikram said:


> My time lines are given below
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jun 2009
> Class: 175
> Medicals/PCC: Mar 11
> Visa Grant: 28th Apr 11
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Hi asim,
Congrats for the visa grant...DIAC is sticking to the 24 months guideline(do not include the exceptions)as majority of the people are getting visas just when their application is about to reach the 24 months completion period......


----------



## Asim Ikram

Gaurav said:


> Hi Asim,
> Congrats for ur visa :clap2:
> Did u received that 18th March email?
> Can u tell us the reason for the delay in getting the visa, like Verification or some docs missing or any other?




Hi,
Actually my application got late as per my knowledge because of new family member addition (Son). I got medical/PCC on 1st Mar.

regards,


----------



## adeelijaz49

SlimNeo said:


> Thanks Asim,
> 
> Congrats and all the best !!
> 
> Neo



Hi SlimNeo,

I saw ur timeline. 

You applied for category 175 in November 2010 and you are asked/have submitted medical / PCC in April 2011. That is just 5 months later, that means your process is surely running fast. *As per my analysis* you have a good chance of getting your visa by or before November 2011.


----------



## adeelijaz49

Asim Ikram said:


> Hi,
> Actually my application got late as per my knowledge because of new family member addition (Son). I got medical/PCC on 1st Mar.
> 
> regards,


Asalamalikum Asim,

I am a paki living in Qatar. 

I was going to Booklet 1 which says when ur partner (wife) is also migration with you, then you need to submit letters of how we met, how our relationship started etc.....

did you submit all this (non-sense)


----------



## Guest

Asim Ikram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i got visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks God! Finally i got it.....:clap2:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Many congrats Asim. Can you tell us when the process of background checks started for you and when your CO asked for medicals + PCC? Usually, when the CO is first allocated, he checks the docs, asks for further docs, and if no background checks are needed he tells you to go for medicals + PCC. Otherwise one can assume the case has been sent for background checks. In this light, can you tell me when your background checks may have started and when you were asked for medicals + PCC?? Many thanks and all the best for your move.


----------



## voddy

Asim Ikram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i got visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks God! Finally i got it.....:clap2:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Hey... Congratulations!!!

whats your ANZCO code ? Did you receive any kind of a get ready mail?

keep us updated..about your next move..

gud luck!


----------



## Asim Ikram

adeelijaz49 said:


> Asalamalikum Asim,
> 
> I am a paki living in Qatar.
> 
> I was going to Booklet 1 which says when ur partner (wife) is also migration with you, then you need to submit letters of how we met, how our relationship started etc.....
> 
> did you submit all this (non-sense)




Waliakum Aslaam,

No i didn't submitted any of such docs, i just send marriage certificate (Nikah Nama).

Regards,
Asim


----------



## voddy

adeelijaz49 said:


> Asalamalikum Asim,
> 
> I am a paki living in Qatar.
> 
> I was going to Booklet 1 which says when ur partner (wife) is also migration with you, then you need to submit letters of how we met, how our relationship started etc.....
> 
> did you submit all this (non-sense)


hi,

That's if you two are not legally married..or that if you don't have any proof to show your marriage..


----------



## adeelijaz49

voddy said:


> Hey... Congratulations!!!
> 
> whats your ANZCO code ? Did you receive any kind of a get ready mail?
> 
> keep us updated..about your next move..
> 
> gud luck!





hey voddo, 

your case is similar to mine.

my timelines are:

ACS received: 4th Feb 2011
IELTS result: 17 March 2011
Visa 175 applied: 21st March 2011

so our timelines and co-allocation may somewhat be similar.


----------



## Asim Ikram

Hi ausimmi ,

Many Thanks. 

Well i am paper based applicant so i don't know exactly when CO allocated. They required me about further documents in Nov 10 and after submission. I had to wait till Mar -11 when i got Medical+PPC email and then just after a Month i get Grant letter today...


Can anyone guide me from where can i stamp my Visa on passport? Bcoz they didn't mention any thing exact about it. 

Thanks,

Regards


----------



## adeelijaz49

Asim Ikram said:


> Waliakum Aslaam,
> 
> No i didn't submitted any of such docs, i just send marriage certificate (Nikah Nama).
> 
> Regards,
> Asim



cool yar,
i did the same 

you can contact Australian embassy for visa stamping. Here is the address:

High Commission address: Constitution Ave and Ispahani Rd, Diplomatic Enclave No. 1, Sector G-5/4, ISLAMABAD - Telephone: 835 5500 - Fax: 282 0112


----------



## aussieland

Asim Ikram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i got visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks God! Finally i got it.....:clap2:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


congrats ASIM....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## voddy

adeelijaz49 said:


> hey voddo,
> 
> your case is similar to mine.
> 
> my timelines are:
> 
> ACS received: 4th Feb 2011
> IELTS result: 17 March 2011
> Visa 175 applied: 21st March 2011
> 
> so our timelines and co-allocation may somewhat be similar.


Yes..we can compare and contrast..when things started get going..


----------



## SlimNeo

Asim Ikram said:


> Waliakum Aslaam,
> 
> No i didn't submitted any of such docs, i just send marriage certificate (Nikah Nama).
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Hi Asim,
your ANZCO is accountant ?

Neo


----------



## SlimNeo

adeelijaz49 said:


> Hi SlimNeo,
> 
> I saw ur timeline.
> 
> You applied for category 175 in November 2010 and you are asked/have submitted medical / PCC in April 2011. That is just 5 months later, that means your process is surely running fast. *As per my analysis* you have a good chance of getting your visa by or before November 2011.


Its was my initiative to take the PCC and medicals. i am expecting much before that  I dont know have a plan B.

Neo


----------



## adeelijaz49

SlimNeo said:


> Its was my initiative to take the PCC and medicals. i am expecting much before that  I dont know have a plan B.
> 
> Neo



oh ! they didnt ask you to do medical and submit PCC. 

what is the expiry of these two things ?? i heard it was 1 year for medical and 6 months for PCC ? 

how much did it cost you ?

and let me tell u, you took a big risk here 

best of luck anyway


----------



## SlimNeo

adeelijaz49 said:


> oh ! they didnt ask you to do medical and submit PCC.
> 
> what is the expiry of these two things ?? i heard it was 1 year for medical and 6 months for PCC ?
> 
> how much did it cost you ?
> 
> and let me tell u, you took a big risk here
> 
> best of luck anyway


The risk am taking is much more than the cost of PCC and medicals 

-Neo-


----------



## adeelijaz49

SlimNeo said:


> The risk am taking is much more than the cost of PCC and medicals
> 
> -Neo-


hehe best of luck again..

i like risk taking people


----------



## drag288

Guys
2nd August 2010 175 GSM applicant(LR) has received his grant letter.
He had received 18th march email.
I read it in an OZ migration forum.


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> Guys
> 2nd August 2010 175 GSM applicant(LR) has received his grant letter.
> He had received 18th march email.
> I read it in an OZ migration forum.


you should be hearing from DIAC by next week ..

wish you gud luck.. 

-Neo-


----------



## drag288

So its confirmed that those who have received 18th march email will get their grant within 3 months for sure.

No matter if he/she is a 2011 applicant. DIAC is clearing these applications on high priority.
Aussie land and the guy who got his grant today are valid examples.


----------



## voddy

adeelijaz49 said:


> hehe best of luck again..
> 
> i like risk taking people


Even I have applied for PCC assuming it'd take a long time to get the certificate..actually Neo is quite close to getting a CO so no much risk in that..


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> you should be hearing from DIAC by next week ..
> 
> wish you gud luck..
> 
> -Neo-


Slimneo,
Unfortunately I have not received 18th March email. So I dont think I will get a CO until July - August, by looking as the processing speed.


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> Slimneo,
> Unfortunately I have not received 18th March email. So I dont think I will get a CO until July - August, by looking as the processing speed.


then take my word .. you will get a CO in 10 to 14 working days.. 
else all our hypothesis are wrong 

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

Asim Ikram said:


> My time lines are given below
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jun 2009
> Class: 175
> Medicals/PCC: Mar 11
> Visa Grant: 28th Apr 11
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Congrats Asim  great news


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> then take my word .. you will get a CO in 10 to 14 working days..
> else all our hypothesis are wrong
> 
> -Neo-


Apke muh mein ghee shakkar 
I'll be very happy if I get a CO allocated in 10-14 working days.


----------



## iNinjaN

drag288 said:


> Apke muh mein ghee shakkar
> I'll be very happy if I get a CO allocated in 10-14 working days.


I really hope u and neo should see a CO soon in next 15 days 

All the very best and keep us updated


----------



## Asim Ikram

aussieland said:


> congrats ASIM....:clap2::clap2:




thanks aussieland,


----------



## Asim Ikram

Asim Ikram said:


> thanks aussieland,


Hi Aussieland

I've a question, kindly guide what's the process of visa stamping? Coz you know on letter they didn't mention that exactly.


Regards,
Asim


----------



## aussieland

Asim Ikram said:


> Hi Aussieland
> 
> I've a question, kindly guide what's the process of visa stamping? Coz you know on letter they didn't mention that exactly.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Hi Asim,
they actaully mentioned abt conatactin ur aussie high commission in the country...n getting stamped there...u can personally go there n get it done...or u can give it to their Service Deliver Partner (VFS in INDIA's case)...I m gettin it done via VFS...
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/p/pakistan/


----------



## cizeca

175
accountant (general)
ielts: 8.5/9/7/7.5-8
points: 120

lodgement date: april 2011

i've heard that since the new policy was implemented in 2010, the number of applications decreased drastically, which possibly implies that the processing time for us could be shorter?


----------



## Asim Ikram

aussieland said:


> Hi Asim,
> they actaully mentioned abt conatactin ur aussie high commission in the country...n getting stamped there...u can personally go there n get it done...or u can give it to their Service Deliver Partner (VFS in INDIA's case)...I m gettin it done via VFS...
> Pakistan - Contacts




Thanks for help...


----------



## aussieland

Asim Ikram said:


> Thanks for help...


----------



## iwh_aus

Hi drag288,
Can you please pm me the link to the forum that you are talking about?
Thanks



drag288 said:


> Guys
> 2nd August 2010 175 GSM applicant(LR) has received his grant letter.
> He had received 18th march email.
> I read it in an OZ migration forum.


----------



## Artemisa

Congrats, Asim!

Well, I guess DIAC worked 27th and 28th. 29th is a holiday too, correct? So, who will be watching the royal wedding??? LOL


----------



## iNinjaN

Artemisa said:


> Congrats, Asim!
> 
> Well, I guess DIAC worked 27th and 28th. 29th is a holiday too, correct? So, who will be watching the royal wedding??? LOL


Nope! 29 is working for DIAC


----------



## Artemisa

iNinjaN said:


> Nope! 29 is working for DIAC



2011 Calendar Australia | Public Holidays Australia and Special Occasions in Australia Calendar 2011, 2012
Yeah, you are right. It's listed in 'public holidays' but I didn't read the 'it's not a public holiday' part. 

So, why is it listed?


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> 2011 Calendar Australia | Public Holidays Australia and Special Occasions in Australia Calendar 2011, 2012
> Yeah, you are right. It's listed in 'public holidays' but I didn't read the 'it's not a public holiday' part.
> 
> So, why is it listed?


I think that's because the title says it is the 'Public holdiays and special events calendar'. So its a special event but NOT a holiday


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> I think that's because the title says it is the 'Public holdiays and special events calendar'. So its a special event but NOT a holiday


Right dude! :boxing: :clap2:


----------



## toti

iwh_aus said:


> Hi drag288,
> Can you please pm me the link to the forum that you are talking about?
> Thanks


can you PM me also ,,, thanks


----------



## Artemisa

Well, must be special to the royal family, but not to me :ranger: 

(Sorry, I couldn't help it! )


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Well, must be special to the royal family, but not to me :ranger:
> 
> (Sorry, I couldn't help it! )


Well, the list has events that are special for Australia not for you


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> Well, the list has events that are special for Australia not for you


How could I miss it??? 
All right, all right. You win.


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> How could I miss it???
> All right, all right. You win.


Well, now that you have found it, I give all my winnings to you


----------



## Asadns

Asim Ikram said:


> thanks aussieland,


Hi Asim !

would you tell me in which category your application was in?? cat2 or3 .

I too applied in Jan 09, All documents MET. medicals sent 11 April 2011 though were not asked by CO yet.

:confused2::confused2:

CONGRATS to u.


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All active members, passive members and Guests,

Woow… that covers pretty everyone  !

From past few days we are seeing lots of newbies posting on the P3 category thread. We all are thankful to each one of you for all the valuable information provided and will be happy to answer your questions. 

I will request all the guest and passive members to start posting your status and questions on this tread. If you have any information please share with us. So far this forum prove to be the best for Australia immigrations. We need every ones participations to make it more strong. Please share your thoughts in this thread . We are always happy to hear from you…

And a request to all including our active members please provide your time line in the signature. This will help to avoid lots of question regarding time lines.

Off.. that’s it.. :blah: 
(you might think I really don’t have any work other than trying to find a life on this thread  . its a actually true :tongue1: )

-Neo-


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Asim Ikram said:


> My time lines are given below
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jun 2009
> Class: 175
> Medicals/PCC: Mar 11
> Visa Grant: 28th Apr 11
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Many many Congrat...:clap2:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hi All,

My wife cannot do IELTS. Therefore, I have to pay second installment in VISA.

I asked this from my CO, but not yet get an answere. Can anyone tell me as to how I can pay this through credit card. Is there specific forms for this.

Chaminda


----------



## Asadns

Hi Folks!!
I am very glad to know that one of the priority club member got visa grant today.

But kind of worried and confused as how the list is moving of 2009. I Have applied as Software Engineer, the hard part is belong to HR....country. CO allocated in nov2010. All job verification as well as documents ,Form 80, PCC MET. Medical though not asked by CO , i went for it with my family and sent in April 2011. 

Folks anyone of u or friends of friends can give an info for the time taken for background checks. ????


----------



## h2c357

Asim Ikram said:


> My time lines are given below
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jun 2009
> Class: 175
> Medicals/PCC: Mar 11
> Visa Grant: 28th Apr 11
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


I applied under 175 on the same date. CO allocated in March but no news after that. What was your ASCO code?
I am from Lahore, which city are you from?


----------



## SlimNeo

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife cannot do IELTS. Therefore, I have to pay second installment in VISA.
> 
> I asked this from my CO, but not yet get an answere. Can anyone tell me as to how I can pay this through credit card. Is there specific forms for this.
> 
> Chaminda


Chaminda,

cant she give proof letter from collage she studied saying that its in English?

-Neo-


----------



## mihiri

For applications processed at Adelaide center, where is the Medical test reports are sent? I just tracked the report couriered by the hospital , and found out the destination as Sydney. Can any one please help me with this issue.


----------



## iwh_aus

Mihiri,
I think the Meds first go to Sydney and then redirected appropriately, so you should be alright.
Good luck


mihiri said:


> For applications processed at Adelaide center, where is the Medical test reports are sent? I just tracked the report couriered by the hospital , and found out the destination as Sydney. Can any one please help me with this issue.


----------



## Gaurav

Asadns said:


> Hi Folks!!
> I am very glad to know that one of the priority club member got visa grant today.
> 
> But kind of worried and confused as how the list is moving of 2009. I Have applied as Software Engineer, the hard part is belong to HR....country. CO allocated in nov2010. All job verification as well as documents ,Form 80, PCC MET. Medical though not asked by CO , i went for it with my family and sent in April 2011.
> 
> Folks anyone of u or friends of friends can give an info for the time taken for background checks. ????


Does Background Checks means JOb Verification only or it's a verification of everything starting from your Qualification,Job,Work Exp,PCCs and medicals as well?????:confused2:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

SlimNeo said:


> Chaminda,
> 
> cant she give proof letter from collage she studied saying that its in English?
> 
> -Neo-


Neo,

Thank you for your reply.

She has stidied in local lanuage, but not in English.

Chaminda


----------



## Asim Ikram

Asadns said:


> Hi Asim !
> 
> would you tell me in which category your application was in?? cat2 or3 .
> 
> I too applied in Jan 09, All documents MET. medicals sent 11 April 2011 though were not asked by CO yet.
> 
> :confused2::confused2:
> 
> CONGRATS to u.


Thanks,

I was in Cat3. don't worry, Hopefully you case will b finalized within few days...


----------



## Asadns

Asim Ikram said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I was in Cat3. don't worry, Hopefully you case will b finalized within few days...


Thanx dear.


----------



## Asadns

Gaurav said:


> Does Background Checks means JOb Verification only or it's a verification of everything starting from your Qualification,Job,Work Exp,PCCs and medicals as well?????:confused2:


I am not sure, guess its someting different as all mentioned things are done separately.....


----------



## Asadns

Guys!!!

I have been trying to call the department , hold of 45min for 2 days ,no one attended the call......... Wts going on????


----------



## Guest

Asadns said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> I have been trying to call the department , hold of 45min for 2 days ,no one attended the call......... Wts going on????


Find out which city the number is located in. Then, on coming Monday, start trying to call from about 8:30 A.M. local time for the city where the number is. Load up a HUGE balance that will keep you going for 3 or 4 hours. You might get a chance to speak...


----------



## HermanB

mihiri said:


> For applications processed at Adelaide center, where is the Medical test reports are sent? I just tracked the report couriered by the hospital , and found out the destination as Sydney. Can any one please help me with this issue.


To my knowledge there aren't direct international flights to Adelaide (at least from my country) and as such it has to first go to Sydney or Perth and from there to wherever the package needs to go.

Don't worry about it though, we did our tests on the Friday and the next Friday they've already processed it in Adelaide.

Goodluck!


----------



## iNinjaN

*A Weird Thought*

Guys, a Weird Thought.....

Aussieland is a May 2010 applicant and got the grant Letter on 19-April-2011.
as Drag22 updated, in another forum, August 2010 applicant got Grant letter on 27-Apr-2011.

Now there are 8 days from 19 - 27 April, out of which 5 days DIAC was not working officially - It was a Easter Long weekend...

so eventually in 3 days... they moved from 2-May-2010 to 2-Aug-2010.... Thats toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Fast...............

:confused2::confused2::confused2:
:flame::flame::roll::roll::roll:
:ranger::ranger::ranger::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Dhawal

Nice one,
Thats a question for which no1 has a answer....


----------



## SlimNeo

iNinjaN said:


> Guys, a Weird Thought.....
> 
> Aussieland is a May 2010 applicant and got the grant Letter on 19-April-2011.
> as Drag22 updated, in another forum, August 2010 applicant got Grant letter on 27-Apr-2011.
> 
> Now there are 8 days from 19 - 27 April, out of which 5 days DIAC was not working officially - It was a Easter Long weekend...
> 
> so eventually in 3 days... they moved from 2-May-2010 to 2-Aug-2010.... Thats toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Fast...............


Buddy,
there are around 700 application in each month..In May it might be less.. and no application on Jun.. July around 700apps.. is that kind of fast processing is possible?.. 

if its true then Gurav and Drag22 should get CO next week 

-Neo-


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Guys, a Weird Thought.....
> 
> Aussieland is a May 2010 applicant and got the grant Letter on 19-April-2011.
> as Drag22 updated, in another forum, August 2010 applicant got Grant letter on 27-Apr-2011.
> 
> Now there are 8 days from 19 - 27 April, out of which 5 days DIAC was not working officially - It was a Easter Long weekend...
> 
> so eventually in 3 days... they moved from 2-May-2010 to 2-Aug-2010.... Thats toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Fast...............
> 
> :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> :flame::flame::roll::roll::roll:
> :ranger::ranger::ranger::boxing::boxing:


Errrr sorry to spoil your exuberance buddy, but no applications were launched between May 8 2010 and June 30 2010...


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> Buddy,
> there are around 700 application in each month..In May it might be less.. and no application on Jun.. July around 700apps.. is that kind of fast processing is possible?..
> 
> if its true then Gurav and Drag22 should get CO next week
> 
> -Neo-


I really hope that's the case and u, gaurav and drag22 should get a CO in next 2 weeks max!!!!

Fingers crossed and hoping for a superfast ride by DIAC!!

:ranger: :ranger: :clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Errrr sorry to spoil your exuberance buddy, but no applications were launched between May 8 2010 and June 30 2010...


True dude!! But still 3 days is tooooooooooooooooooooooooo fast!!!

Or may be both got 18 march email and from may to aug 2010, very less people might have got the 18 march email....


----------



## Guest

Actually I agree with SlimNeo that Gaurv and drag288 will get the CO in the next two weeks. That's because I am banking on DIAC's promise that all cases will be considered according to lodgement date WITHOUT regard to the 18 March email. All I am saying, is that we should not expect some 'turbo' mode processing here because the more likely case is that very few applications were submitted between the two timeframes. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Errrr sorry to spoil your exuberance buddy, but no applications were launched between May 8 2010 and June 30 2010...


Hi,
No applications were lodged between May 8 2010 and June 30 2010...but as per neo's statistics 700 were lodged in july...and if aug 2010 applicant got a grant letter....then according to DIAC since applications are processed based on time of lodgement....even if 50% of the 700 got processed does that means 350 people got visa grants?But we hardly see 1 update per month on the forum that some applicant gets the grant letter.
So then how does DIAC process the applications?
So i guess iNinjaN's question is very much valid...


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> No applications were lodged between May 8 2010 and June 30 2010...but as per neo's statistics 700 were lodged in july...and if aug 2010 applicant got a grant letter....then according to DIAC since applications are processed based on time of lodgement....even if 50% of the 700 got processed does that means 350 people got visa grants?But we hardly see 1 update per month on the forum that some applicant gets the grant letter.
> So then how does DIAC process the applications?


Many of those 700 applications would be 176, 885, and 886 applications that would have been processed a long time ago...


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Many of those 700 applications would be 176, 885, and 886 applications that would have been processed a long time ago...


Hmmmn,
Am hoping thats the case and i dont mind whatever be the logic as long as everyone gets the CO asap...


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Many of those 700 applications would be 176, 885, and 886 applications that would have been processed a long time ago...


I would vote out 176 as SMP was rolled out post august 2010 I think it started only in Sep or oct 2010.... But still if we say atleast 50% are of other category, still 175 applicants are of good amount :ranger:

It's seriously confusing  I think best is to wait and see when neo, Gaurav, drag22 get the co ad they have not got the 18 march mail!!!! 

:confused2: confused: :ranger: :boxing: 
:rolling:


----------



## Gaurav

I have Drag and Toti wid me in August 2010 and don't forget about ROZAM he is Dec 2009 applicant


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> I have Drag and Toti wid me in August 2010 and don't forget about ROZAM he is Dec 2009 applicant


Hmm plot thickens my friend plot thickens

:confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: 

:ranger: :ranger: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## SlimNeo

Gaurav said:


> I have Drag and Toti wid me in August 2010 and don't forget about ROZAM he is Dec 2009 applicant


I will say ROZAM case is a rare one he should be contacting the DIAC. As DIAC declared that allocation will happen based on the lodgment date .. and the allocation of CO had well ahead of what his date is.. he should be sending a strong mail like chamida had send to DIAC.

-Neo-


----------



## rozam

Gaurav said:


> I have Drag and Toti wid me in August 2010 and don't forget about ROZAM he is Dec 2009 applicant


Hi Gaurav,

I AM SHE (Female) , but I am paper based applicant and didn't receive 18 March e-mail, and according to my calculations compared with Chaminda's timelines, I will get CO in May 2011


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> I will say ROZAM case is a rare one he should be contacting the DIAC. As DIAC declared that allocation will happen based on the lodgment date .. and the allocation of CO had well ahead of what his date is.. he should be sending a strong mail like chamida had send to DIAC.
> 
> -Neo-


But Neo the problem for him might be that in the forth nightly mails DIAC has mentioned 15 Oct 2009.... :boxing:

By the way has anyone seen any update from DIAC today? I mailed but got the 15 April one as reply :-(

:ranger:


----------



## SlimNeo

rozam said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I AM SHE (Female) , but I am paper based applicant and didn't receive 18 March e-mail, and according to my calculations compared with Chaminda's timelines, I will get CO in May 2011


have you tried to raise a PLE or tried to contact them ? You are through an agent or by your-own. 

-Neo-


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> I have Drag and Toti wid me in August 2010 and don't forget about ROZAM he is Dec 2009 applicant


rozam is a paper based applicant...


----------



## Guest

I think there is no confusion here. DIAC has already stated that processing of internet based applications will be faster. They COULD have provided different timelines in their auto-response emails for paper based and internet based applicants, but somehow they are providing only 1 timeline which shows all internet + paper based cases finalized up till that timeframe. I think the current processing timeline is July/Aug 2010 for internet and Oct/Nov 2009 for paper based ones...


----------



## rozam

SlimNeo said:


> have you tried to raise a PLE or tried to contact them ? You are through an agent or by your-own.
> 
> -Neo-


I did contacted them in October 2010 by telephone, and the officer said I am Priority 3 175 the times of which hadn't been reached (actually I was calling to make sure my application is in priority 3, because after changes I didn't know where I was, everything was sooooooooooo confusingly explained reagrding this ASCo and ANSCO, etc).
Lat time I contacted by e-mail in March 22, and they sent back a standard reply (an auto reply kind of).
Actually I can't blame them on something they haven't announced officially. According to DIAc the timelines have reached October 2009, mine is December 2009, so what can I tell them (that in forums I have seen people after my lodgement date getting visa grants????) - this is unrealistic, I mean they can't consider it as a ground for giving me explanations.
So I really hope that times go by and I will be contacted as Chaminda - between 16 to 18 months timesframe on my application


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> I think there is no confusion here. DIAC has already stated that processing of internet based applications will be faster. They COULD have provided different timelines in their auto-response emails for paper based and internet based applicants, but somehow they are providing only 1 timeline which shows all internet + paper based cases finalized up till that timeframe. I think the current processing timeline is July/Aug 2010 for internet and Oct/Nov 2009 for paper based ones...


Its logical..  but i dont find whats DIAC logic in showing like this..

-Neo-


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> Its logical..  but i dont find whats DIAC logic in showing like this..
> 
> -Neo-


Me neither


----------



## Guest

*No updates from DIAC this week *

Every day we wait is such a torture isn't it


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Every day we wait is such a torture isn't it


lol i think next update will on may 6 only ...

-Neo-


----------



## cizeca

Yes!!!!


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> lol i think next update will on may 6 only ...
> 
> -Neo-


Seems likely.


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Every day we wait is such a torture isn't it


So true!!! Especially when we have no other work


----------



## rackspace

ausimmi said:


> I think the current processing timeline is July/Aug 2010 for internet and Oct/Nov 2009 for paper based ones...


I am July 2010 applicant, and I have not been assigned CO yet.


----------



## Guest

rackspace said:


> I am July 2010 applicant, and I have not been assigned CO yet.


Internet based or paper based?


----------



## rackspace

internet based


----------



## Guest

rackspace said:


> internet based


uh oh. This is BAD. Have you checked your online status? Krishz is a Nov 2009 applicant and has NOT been contacted by the case officer at all, yet his status for documents changed to met a few days ago. It means that processing can start behind the scenes and the case officer might not even contact you. Keep checking your online status and let us see if in the next week we see more Aug 2010 applicants with famous email getting case officers but people like Gauran, drag288 and toti don't get any emails from their COs...


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> uh oh. This is BAD. Have you checked your online status? Krishz is a Nov 2009 applicant and has NOT been contacted by the case officer at all, yet his status for documents changed to met a few days ago. It means that processing can start behind the scenes and the case officer might not even contact you. Keep checking your online status and let us see if in the next week we see more Aug 2010 applicants with famous email getting case officers but people like Gauran, drag288 and toti don't get any emails from their COs...


I suppose all of us are checking our Online status as well as this forum for any updates. But not getting a good surprise. :ranger:
But instead of starting the processing behind the screens, won't it be better if they resolve the cases in their hands as a very well saying goes '1 in hand is better than 2 birds in bush' 

The mystery remains undisclosed..... :spy:


----------



## iwh_aus

But this is contradictory to what DIAC says- CO allocation will be order of application lodgement date. Unless of course, as you mentioned, there is something going behind the scenes.



ausimmi said:


> uh oh. This is BAD. Have you checked your online status? Krishz is a Nov 2009 applicant and has NOT been contacted by the case officer at all, yet his status for documents changed to met a few days ago. It means that processing can start behind the scenes and the case officer might not even contact you. Keep checking your online status and let us see if in the next week we see more Aug 2010 applicants with famous email getting case officers but people like Gauran, drag288 and toti don't get any emails from their COs...


----------



## Guest

iwh_aus said:


> But this is contradictory to what DIAC says- CO allocation will be order of application lodgement date. Unless of course, as you mentioned, there is something going behind the scenes.


We have the solid case of Krishz where processing was done behind the scenes without any contact from the CO. The coming days will definitely shed more light on this. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## iNinjaN

Guys Friday evening starts here!!! So just gonna enjoy the weekend and forget about this for next 2 days 

COs enjoying so am I!!! Have a great weekend guys 

:ranger: :ranger: :ranger: 
:boxing: :boxing: :boxing: 
:ranger: :ranger: :ranger: 
:boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## Artemisa

I've done an app that contact DIAC's site and get those lines about the status of our application. 

I'll release it to you in some hours (by night here).


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> I've done an app that contact DIAC's site and get those lines about the status of our application.
> 
> I'll release it to you in some hours (by night here).


Could you please email me the code?


----------



## Artemisa

Ausimmi

I'm putting it in sourceforge. 
Available to anyone.


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Ausimmi
> 
> I'm putting it in sourceforge.
> Available to anyone.


Will look forward to the link...


----------



## Artemisa

Done. 

checkVisaStatus - Browse /29-04-2011 at SourceForge.net

Download the .zip, unzip it and read the instructions. Java 6 is needed. There's a README inside the .zip, should be enough. 
It has the 'works in my machine' certification LOL. 
In the project page: checkVisaStatus | Download checkVisaStatus software for free at SourceForge.net there's a menu 'code'. To download it, use a SVN client. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## flmonteiro

Artemisa said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> Download the .zip, unzip it and read the instructions. Java 6 is needed. There's a README inside the .zip, should be enough.
> It has the 'works in my machine' certification LOL.
> In the project there's a menu 'code'. To download it, use a SVN client.
> 
> Enjoy it.


That is great. thanks.


----------



## Artemisa

flmonteiro said:


> That is great. thanks.


Did it work for you?


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Did it work for you?


Listen, I think sourceforge must have sent you an email. Could you be so sweet as to check your inbox and confirm for me if sourceforge sent you an email or not???


----------



## SlimNeo

Artemisa said:


> Done.
> 
> checkVisaStatus - Browse /29-04-2011 at SourceForge.net
> 
> Download the .zip, unzip it and read the instructions. Java 6 is needed. There's a README inside the .zip, should be enough.
> It has the 'works in my machine' certification LOL.
> In the project page: checkVisaStatus | Download checkVisaStatus software for free at SourceForge.net there's a menu 'code'. To download it, use a SVN client.
> 
> Enjoy it.


are you kidding !!! you really done that ???

you are fantastic..!!!

-Neo-


----------



## iwh_aus

Amazing...
Kudos to you
:clap2:



Artemisa said:


> Done.
> 
> checkVisaStatus - Browse /29-04-2011 at SourceForge.net
> 
> Download the .zip, unzip it and read the instructions. Java 6 is needed. There's a README inside the .zip, should be enough.
> It has the 'works in my machine' certification LOL.
> In the project page: checkVisaStatus | Download checkVisaStatus software for free at SourceForge.net there's a menu 'code'. To download it, use a SVN client.
> 
> Enjoy it.


----------



## Dhawal

Nice work artemisa...:clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

Artemisa said:


> Done.
> 
> checkVisaStatus - Browse /29-04-2011 at SourceForge.net
> 
> Download the .zip, unzip it and read the instructions. Java 6 is needed. There's a README inside the .zip, should be enough.
> It has the 'works in my machine' certification LOL.
> In the project page: checkVisaStatus | Download checkVisaStatus software for free at SourceForge.net there's a menu 'code'. To download it, use a SVN client.
> 
> Enjoy it.


I thought I will be away, but this is too good!!! U r fantastic! Downloading now and checking!!!

Really cool work 

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## mihiri

thanks, In my applicant status page I can see the dates are updated to 11/04/2011.(The test done on 1/04/2011). But there are messages saying "Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing." This is under all three applicants(me , my spouse and our son)
Worried a lot about this. What does this mean? \
Thanks in advance




HermanB said:


> To my knowledge there aren't direct international flights to Adelaide (at least from my country) and as such it has to first go to Sydney or Perth and from there to wherever the package needs to go.
> 
> Don't worry about it though, we did our tests on the Friday and the next Friday they've already processed it in Adelaide.
> 
> Goodluck!


----------



## iNinjaN

mihiri said:


> thanks, In my applicant status page I can see the dates are updated to 11/04/2011.(The test done on 1/04/2011). But there are messages saying "Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing." This is under all three applicants(me , my spouse and our son)
> Worried a lot about this. What does this mean? \
> Thanks in advance


It means that when a CO will be allocated, DIAC doctor will access and clear it! Do not worry!!! It's the same for me 

All the best and keep us updated!!!


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> It means that when a CO will be allocated, DIAC doctor will access and clear it! Do not worry!!! It's the same for me
> 
> All the best and keep us updated!!!


Interesting, mine says 'Health requirements finalised'. Does this mean they don't have to follow up on it? I hope so, because that will be on less thing to worry about. Just really hope to get the visa by November. Goodluck with you too hey


----------



## Carol E

Asim Ikram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i got visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks God! Finally i got it.....:clap2:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


Hi Asim ,

:clap2:Many Many Congratulations :cheer2: 

Best Luck in your new life,
Carol


----------



## iwh_aus

HermanB,
Do you mind sharing that once your Meds reached Sydney, how many days did it take for the status to change to 'Health Requirement Finalized'?
Our Meds reached Sydney 4/21 but the status still shows everything as 'Required'. This status makes me worried specially after knowing that for others in the same time frame, the status has changed.
Thanks 



HermanB said:


> Interesting, mine says 'Health requirements finalised'. Does this mean they don't have to follow up on it? I hope so, because that will be on less thing to worry about. Just really hope to get the visa by November. Goodluck with you too hey


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Interesting, mine says 'Health requirements finalised'. Does this mean they don't have to follow up on it? I hope so, because that will be on less thing to worry about. Just really hope to get the visa by November. Goodluck with you too hey


Woow that's a different news  I would also like to know, how much time did it took for ur Medicals to show finalized? 
Also tell, that whether ur medical reports were uploaded online or it was courier?

When was ur visa filed?
And I believe u got the 18th march mail right?


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Interesting, mine says 'Health requirements finalised'. Does this mean they don't have to follow up on it? I hope so, because that will be on less thing to worry about. Just really hope to get the visa by November. Goodluck with you too hey


Ok got ur visa application date in ur signature!!!! And I remember u got 18 march mail!

Now would like to know few things:
1. Date when u appeared for medical
2. Was ur medical report send via courier to Sydney or uploaded online?
3. Which date showed ur medical status said - referred for further processing?
4. Date at which ur medical status updated finalized??

Once u reply, I might be able to give u some great news!!!!


----------



## HermanB

iwh_aus said:


> HermanB,
> Do you mind sharing that once your Meds reached Sydney, how many days did it take for the status to change to 'Health Requirement Finalized'?
> Our Meds reached Sydney 4/21 but the status still shows everything as 'Required'. This status makes me worried specially after knowing that for others in the same time frame, the status has changed.
> Thanks


I wish I could help, but I'm not sure, I checked one week later and that was already there. I did not bother checking much as our PPC is still outstanding . You have to take the public holidays into consideration, that could be what is holding it up. Don't worry too much about it, but if you need to know, contact the panel doctor that did the medicals, he should be able to help you.

I sincerely hope that it gets finalised for you. And remember, when you go to the document list, it shows for most documents required, it does not necessarily mean that they haven't received it, just means that is what is required from you.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## iwh_aus

Hi iNinjaN,
How many days it took for your application to show the status- "Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing"- after reaching Sydney?
I assume you had it couriered rather than posting online.
Thanks



iNinjaN said:


> Woow that's a different news  I would also like to know, how much time did it took for ur Medicals to show finalized?
> Also tell, that whether ur medical reports were uploaded online or it was courier?
> 
> When was ur visa filed?
> And I believe u got the 18th march mail right?


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Ok got ur visa application date in ur signature!!!! And I remember u got 18 march mail!
> 
> Now would like to know few things:
> 1. Date when u appeared for medical
> 2. Was ur medical report send via courier to Sydney or uploaded online?
> 3. Which date showed ur medical status said - referred for further processing?
> 4. Date at which ur medical status updated finalized??
> 
> Once u reply, I might be able to give u some great news!!!!


Hi. Appeared for medical the 1st of April, got couriered, finalised on 15th of April. Sorry for previously stated 8th of April, that is incorrect, so many things happening at moment. Thus, it took 2 weeks to finalise. Never saw the further processing comment on my online visa status.

And yeah, I received 18th of March mail, doing it through a migration agent.

If I don't reply after this one for few hours, it's because I went to bed . Good luck for everyone!


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Hi iNinjaN,
> How many days it took for your application to show the status- "Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing"- after reaching Sydney?
> I assume you had it couriered rather than posting online.
> Thanks


It took approx 1 week for the status to change to further referred for processing!!!


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Hi iNinjaN,
> How many days it took for your application to show the status- "Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing"- after reaching Sydney?
> I assume you had it couriered rather than posting online.
> Thanks


Did u get the 18 march email??


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Hi. Appeared for medical the 1st of April, got couriered, finalised on 15th of April. Sorry for previously stated 8th of April, that is incorrect, so many things happening at moment. Thus, it took 2 weeks to finalise. Never saw the further processing comment on my online visa status.
> 
> And yeah, I received 18th of March mail, doing it through a migration agent.
> 
> If I don't reply after this one for few hours, it's because I went to bed . Good luck for everyone!


Hmm Herman, I somehow has a doubt someone is looking into ur application in background!!!! I think u should surely get a CO in next week if my thinking is correct!!!!

Keep a very close eye on your online status.... This is very interesting to know 

Thanks for the information


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Hmm Herman, I somehow has a doubt someone is looking into ur application in background!!!! I think u should surely get a CO in next week if my thinking is correct!!!!
> 
> Keep a very close eye on your online status.... This is very interesting to know
> 
> Thanks for the information


Sure, anytime . Just our PCC is taking forever as our government services are completely and utterly useless, already been 5 weeks and might take another 3-4 weeks before getting it .

Hope we get a CO soon too though, goodluck with your application as well. Will keep everyone updated .

Goodnight!


----------



## iwh_aus

Yes, I did get the email.
Our medicals had our new passport information on them so maybe that's also one of the reasons.



iNinjaN said:


> Did u get the 18 march email??


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Yes, I did get the email.
> Our medicals had our new passport information on them so maybe that's also one of the reasons.


Did u raise the change of circumstances form??

Hmm I believe u should also get a CO in next week!!! 

Do keep us updated


----------



## iwh_aus

Thanks HermanB.
I will check it again later next week to see if anything has changed.
Good luck to you too.



HermanB said:


> I wish I could help, but I'm not sure, I checked one week later and that was already there. I did not bother checking much as our PPC is still outstanding . You have to take the public holidays into consideration, that could be what is holding it up. Don't worry too much about it, but if you need to know, contact the panel doctor that did the medicals, he should be able to help you.
> 
> I sincerely hope that it gets finalised for you. And remember, when you go to the document list, it shows for most documents required, it does not necessarily mean that they haven't received it, just means that is what is required from you.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## iwh_aus

Yes, we filled out the change of address/passport details form and also the change of circumstances form adding our newborn to our application.



iNinjaN said:


> Did u raise the change of circumstances form??
> 
> Hmm I believe u should also get a CO in next week!!!
> 
> Do keep us updated


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Yes, we filled out the change of address/passport details form and also the change of circumstances form adding our newborn to our application.


Cool!! Believe u should get a CO in next week !!!


----------



## iwh_aus

I too hope so.
Keeping the fingers crossed.
Good luck to you too.



iNinjaN said:


> Cool!! Believe u should get a CO in next week !!!


----------



## SlimNeo

iNinjaN said:


> Woow that's a different news  I would also like to know, how much time did it took for ur Medicals to show finalized?
> Also tell, that whether ur medical reports were uploaded online or it was courier?
> 
> When was ur visa filed?
> And I believe u got the 18th march mail right?


i think yours also will be finalised ininhan.. mine is showing finalised...


*18/04/2011	Health requirements finalised Message*
14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
14/04/2011 HIV blood test referred

-Neo-


----------



## Gaurav

SlimNeo said:


> i think yours also will be finalised ininhan.. mine is showing finalised...
> 
> 
> *18/04/2011	Health requirements finalised Message*
> 14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 14/04/2011 HIV blood test referred
> 
> -Neo-


Nio ,
U got CO??? :confused2:


----------



## Dhawal

Hi neo
Does this mean that you have been assigned a CO?and you havent recieved the 18th march mail right?....because unless someone is processing the application behind the scenes the status of the medicals wouldnt have changed to finalized....
I think there is a separate team which is not the CO team and which is looking into all the applications at hand to see if all the documents are met or not and also doing an initial assessment and sending the get ready mail like the 18th march mail...
I think the final authority would be left to the CO to assess and give the visa grant..In short...There are two teams 
1. Initial one team to assess the applications and see if all documents there or not?
2. 2nd team(CO team) to finalize the visa?What say?


----------



## Dhawal

Also neo what does your PCC status online say?(if there is such status for PCC online?)..


----------



## amer

Hi all , i am a new member so would like intro my application info

VE175
19/12/2010
ANZSCO: 263312
Medical:Apr2011
HR/LR: LR
Form80: pending
PCC: pending
CO: Pending
Any yes received the infamous Mar-18 DIAC letter.


----------



## amer

SlimNeo said:


> i think yours also will be finalised ininhan.. mine is showing finalised...
> 
> 
> *18/04/2011	Health requirements finalised Message*
> 14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 14/04/2011 HIV blood test referred
> 
> -Neo-


Hi Neo,
I just did my medical via e-health and got the following:

** 25/04/2011 Health requirements finalised	*	Message
** 25/04/2011 Further medical results received	*	Message
** 25/04/2011 Further medical results received	*	Message
** 25/04/2011 Further medical results received	*	Message
** 25/04/2011 HIV blood test received

Wondering if there is any difference between "referred" and "received" in my case?


----------



## kash2182

Pls update whether you received famous 18th march mail to get ready?


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Also neo what does your PCC status online say?(if there is such status for PCC online?)..


Hay wait!!

This means nothing .. If you have done medical and the doctor had uploaded the details it will appear like this. I really dont believe that any one from diac would have looked at it at all.

how the status changes is like this 

It was all "required" then it moves to "received" and the "referred".
All this time "Health requirements" was "out standing" then after few days it moved to "finalised" with a message "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further" and "Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing"

I believe its a automatic change when the doctor upload all the details. 

I don't find any link to check my PCC status .. it was not there i think from first day.

do you people have something like that ?

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

In My document check list everything is required. Its only medicals things have changed.

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> i think yours also will be finalised ininhan.. mine is showing finalised...
> 
> 18/04/2011	Health requirements finalised Message
> 14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 14/04/2011 HIV blood test referred
> 
> -Neo-


Hmm mine is still showing outstanding for the 1st one, rest referred :-( might be they would be processing as per lodgment date  (I hope so)


----------



## SlimNeo

amer said:


> Hi Neo,
> I just did my medical via e-health and got the following:
> 
> ** 25/04/2011 Health requirements finalised	*	Message
> ** 25/04/2011 Further medical results received	*	Message
> ** 25/04/2011 Further medical results received	*	Message
> ** 25/04/2011 Further medical results received	*	Message
> ** 25/04/2011 HIV blood test received
> 
> Wondering if there is any difference between "referred" and "received" in my case?


it will change to referred in few days ..


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> Hay wait!!
> 
> This means nothing .. If you have done medical and the doctor had uploaded the details it will appear like this. I really dont believe that any one from diac would have looked at it at all.
> 
> how the status changes is like this
> 
> It was all "required" then it moves to "received" and the "referred".
> All this time "Health requirements" was "out standing" then after few days it moved to "finalised" with a message "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further" and "Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing"
> 
> I believe its a automatic change when the doctor upload all the details.
> 
> I don't find any link to check my PCC status .. it was not there i think from first day.
> 
> do you people have something like that ?
> 
> -Neo-


Neo,
I might have to disagree a little bit here...

You are a Nov 2010 applicant and you did your medicals - 
18/04/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
14/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
14/04/2011 HIV blood test referred

I am a Feb 2011 applicant and my status says - 
16/02/2011 Health requirements outstanding Message 
06/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
06/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
06/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
06/04/2011 HIV blood test referred Message 

Further if you see, Herman, an Oct-2010 applicant also got his medicals for x-ray changed....

Hmm... now it might mean, Medicals are looked by a certain Team in Sydney and they would be picking up the X-Ray reports to be uploaded/looked by a doctor as per the lodgement date....

it might does not mean that you and others have got a CO, but it clearly indicates, that you guys will also get a CO soon, else normally DIAC does not pick up the Medicals for processing unless told/required.

SO what you were saying from all these weeks, it might be true that they would be allocating the COs as per lodgement date... just now there might be 2 groups -1. 18-March email group and people processed as per lodgement date in that group
2. Rest all, and processed as per lodgement date.

Lets see how the next 2 weeks go ahead, things will be much more clearer....
:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
:ranger::ranger::ranger:
:boxing: :boxing: :boxing:
:ranger::ranger::ranger:
:boxing: :boxing: :boxing:
:ranger::ranger::ranger:
:boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## amer

SlimNeo said:


> it will change to referred in few days ..


Thanks SlimNeo,

I shall keep monitoring it, perhaps it might change to referred once someone takes a look at it?


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> it will change to referred in few days ..


Hm, not sure what to think then, because my HIV blood test, etc, has been 'received' since 15 April, but I also have 'finalised' for the medical tests since 15 April. Could this mean that if it's 'referred' that they just need to check something, or should I start worrying that it is stuck on 'received'?


----------



## SlimNeo

aussiland can give a correct answer to this ...

-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> aussiland can give a correct answer to this ...
> 
> -Neo-


Thanx, I'll ask him


----------



## Dhawal

ok neo if you say that the status for the medicals changes automatically...so be it...I just had this thought and shared it....I have done a paper based application so cant comment abt PCC status...since i cant check my application status online....


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> ok neo if you say that the status for the medicals changes automatically...so be it...I just had this thought and shared it....I have done a paper based application so cant comment abt PCC status...since i cant check my application status online....


if ausiland is some where around we can ask him how it works.. his doctor also uploaded it online.. but i really believe the status had changed when the indian doctor uploaded it.. 

-Neo-


----------



## Asadns

SlimNeo said:


> are you kidding !!! you really done that ???
> 
> you are fantastic..!!!
> 
> -Neo-


Is it safe to give all our personal info like TRN, Passport no. and date of birth? i mean anybody can contact department on our behalf having this info.


----------



## Guest

Asadns said:


> Is it safe to give all our personal info like TRN, Passport no. and date of birth? i mean anybody can contact department on our behalf having this info.


You are not required to give the info to anyone else. Just give it to the program. Of course, you could have suspicions if it were just a binary because Artemisa could have started a blackmailing racket by secretly emailing herself everybody's data, but she has most honorably provided the source code as well. You can read that and see what it is doing.


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> You are not required to give the info to anyone else. Just give it to the program. Of course, you could have suspicions if it were just a binary because Artemisa could have started a blackmailing racket by secretly emailing herself everybody's data, but she has most honorably provided the source code as well. You can read that and see what it is doing.


Yeah, that is the reason why I didn't make a Web-based program. It would be dangerous to me to keep these records (I'm not interested in being sued LOL) . 

The code is freely available, so you can download java, eclipse (or your favorite IDE), import the code, check the code by youself and run in directly, or generate your own binary. 
You have to write the information in a plain-text file - and it won't send it to any other place.


----------



## Artemisa

The program is so simple that I only have one class LOL

SourceForge.net Repository - [checkvisastatus] Contents of /src/org/diac/status/Principal.java

It uses httpunit, HttpUnit Home a library to create unit tests to web programs. It's very trustfull (at least, I've always trusted in it ;P)


----------



## Guest

As a further update, I have built on Artemisa's code and written a class that will read a list of ANZSCO codes, query the online Skills Matching Database, and save the list of ANZSCO Codes and Date Lodged in a csv file. You can then perform any analysis you want to usng Excel, including seeing how many applications were launched before a given date. I am just putting some final touches and will be uploading shortly. Artemisa, have you added me to the project so I can check-in my code?


----------



## iwh_aus

Folks,
Can you please confirm whether anyone whose medicals were couriered and not posted online, show the finalized or referred status?
Mine were couriered and reached Sydney 4/21 and the status till date is still 'required'.
Thanks




SlimNeo said:


> if ausiland is some where around we can ask him how it works.. his doctor also uploaded it online.. but i really believe the status had changed when the indian doctor uploaded it..
> 
> -Neo-


----------



## rackspace

ausimmi said:


> As a further update, I have built on Artemisa's code and written a class that will read a list of ANZSCO codes, query the online Skills Matching Database, and save the list of ANZSCO Codes and Date Lodged in a csv file. You can then perform any analysis you want to usng Excel, including seeing how many applications were launched before a given date. I am just putting some final touches and will be uploading shortly. Artemisa, have you added me to the project so I can check-in my code?


good work :clap2:


----------



## HermanB

iwh_aus said:


> Folks,
> Can you please confirm whether anyone whose medicals were couriered and not posted online, show the finalized or referred status?
> Mine were couriered and reached Sydney 4/21 and the status till date is still 'required'.
> Thanks


I talked to my migration agent and she said we should not be worried about that, as each applicant will only know the status of their application once they get a case officer assigned. As such, best is to wait till then I guess .

Good luck though and I'm sure everything will go well!


----------



## amer

ausimmi said:


> As a further update, I have built on Artemisa's code and written a class that will read a list of ANZSCO codes, query the online Skills Matching Database, and save the list of ANZSCO Codes and Date Lodged in a csv file. You can then perform any analysis you want to usng Excel, including seeing how many applications were launched before a given date. I am just putting some final touches and will be uploading shortly. Artemisa, have you added me to the project so I can check-in my code?


You guys are amazing!!!


----------



## toti

*any news*

guys any update of processing

i have sent blank msg. to get the update but it came to me after 24 hrs , and it has the same ubdate of 15 april 2011 ... i think they are all on holiday last week 
because of Easter and ANZAK and the royal wedding !!


----------



## kash2182

Latest expat forum iPhone app is much better


----------



## vinodhavali

*Priority-3; CO Assigned on Apr 30 2011*

Dear All,

Just wanted to share my proceedings:

I have applied for Subclass 175 online on 15th July 2010 from India (All docs front loaded). Occupation - Mechanical Engg. I got that email on Mar 21st saying ' you will be allocated a CO within three months........' like most of us here. Now y'day on 30th Apr 2011 I have been assigned CO (Team -2) & asking for few more details regarding my previous work experience. When I received the first mail on Mar 21st I immediately re-submitted my updated present work exp docs. 

Getting my previous work experience docs is bit difficult for me but I am working on it. Did anyone here experiencing similar things?

Hope my info will be helpful to you & appreciate your thoughts, how to go about that previous work experience docs.

Thanks,

Vinod


----------



## iNinjaN

vinodhavali said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my proceedings:
> 
> I have applied for Subclass 175 online on 15th July 2010 from India (All docs front loaded). Occupation - Mechanical Engg. I got that email on Mar 21st saying ' you will be allocated a CO within three months........' like most of us here. Now y'day on 30th Apr 2011 I have been assigned CO (Team -2) & asking for few more details regarding my previous work experience. When I received the first mail on Mar 21st I immediately re-submitted my updated present work exp docs.
> 
> Getting my previous work experience docs is bit difficult for me but I am working on it. Did anyone here experiencing similar things?
> 
> Hope my info will be helpful to you & appreciate your thoughts, how to go about that previous work experience docs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vinod


Hey congrats Vinod  this is a good news!!


----------



## vinodhavali

*Hearty Congratulations*



aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very very delighted to inform you that I have got the Grant Letter today morning...frankly speaking I am yet to believe it myself...:cheer2:
> 
> thanku all for ur help n support...


Hi Pankaj,

First of all heartiest congratulations m8. We have a common friend, Kunal Khot, he told me the other abt you. I got my CO allocated on 30th Apr & asked for some more docs regarding my previous work experience. I am working on it. In the check list rest all things say "MET". Lets see how things shape up. All the very best for your travel & future plans & keep in touch. Do you mind sharing your mail ID?

Good luck.

Vinod


----------



## rackspace

vinodhavali said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> First of all heartiest congratulations m8. We have a common friend, Kunal Khot, he told me the other abt you. I got my CO allocated on 30th Apr & asked for some more docs regarding my previous work experience. I am working on it. In the check list rest all things say "MET". Lets see how things shape up. All the very best for your travel & future plans & keep in touch. Do you mind sharing your mail ID?
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Vinod


Can you share you occupation and application lodgment date?


----------



## Dhawal

Hi vinodhavali,
Congrats for the CO allocation...


----------



## HermanB

vinodhavali said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my proceedings:
> 
> I have applied for Subclass 175 online on 15th July 2010 from India (All docs front loaded). Occupation - Mechanical Engg. I got that email on Mar 21st saying ' you will be allocated a CO within three months........' like most of us here. Now y'day on 30th Apr 2011 I have been assigned CO (Team -2) & asking for few more details regarding my previous work experience. When I received the first mail on Mar 21st I immediately re-submitted my updated present work exp docs.
> 
> Getting my previous work experience docs is bit difficult for me but I am working on it. Did anyone here experiencing similar things?
> 
> Hope my info will be helpful to you & appreciate your thoughts, how to go about that previous work experience docs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vinod


First of all, congratulations for the CO! Do I understand correctly, you want to know about evidence of work experience prior to the date of lodgment? Remember that they do not consider post-application date work experience for the purpose of granting a visa.

Anyone, please correct me if I am wrong.

All the best there!


----------



## rozam

hi all,
I have a question regarding points granted for language skills.
When i submitted my application the ielts result was not 7 at each competence, so it gave me 15 points for language skills,
But for being considered for csl, i resubmitted an ielts result with 7 and above in each competence, however csl was revoked, and it didn't work, my question is eill the second ielts result guarantee at least 25 points for english language or the diac will not condider it, as it was sent 6 months after the application date?
Anyone can answer?


----------



## Gaurav

rozam said:


> hi all,
> I have a question regarding points granted for language skills.
> When i submitted my application the ielts result was not 7 at each competence, so it gave me 15 points for language skills,
> But for being considered for csl, i resubmitted an ielts result with 7 and above in each competence, however csl was revoked, and it didn't work, my question is eill the second ielts result guarantee at least 25 points for english language or the diac will not condider it, as it was sent 6 months after the application date?
> Anyone can answer?


don't worry u are 100% safe:ranger:


----------



## rozam

Gaurav said:


> don't worry u are 100% safe:ranger:


Gaurav,
U mean? I will get the 25 points?


----------



## iNinjaN

rozam said:


> Gaurav,
> U mean? I will get the 25 points?


Yes! U will get 25 points


----------



## rozam

iNinjaN said:


> Yes! U will get 25 points


Thanks


----------



## HermanB

Must admit, quite nervous for when we get a CO, we are on 120 points exactly, kind of scary not to have 5 or so over it, lol!


----------



## kash2182

Hi congrats Vinod this really good news .. I hope Gurav.dhawal, toti ,ausimmi n herman b should get CO within week or 2 week


----------



## kash2182

HermanB said:


> Must admit, quite nervous for when we get a CO, we are on 120 points exactly, kind of scary not to have 5 or so over it, lol!


Hi congrats Vinod this really good news .. I hope Gurav.dhawal, toti ,ausimmi n herman b should get CO within week or 2 week


----------



## amer

Looking forward for a fruitful week with many getting CO.


----------



## soni.nikunj

Gaurav said:


> Guyz,
> All those who fall in priority 3 can update your timelines and queries here.  Waiting time of 18-24 months as DIAC says, is a long time layball: and so we can share numerous thoughts in this thread which can be beneficial to all of us. In this journey, let us be together. :grouphug:
> 
> I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored visa) on 9th August10 and currently uploading the attachments. I had received a +ve skill re-assessment from ACS on 9th Aug itself.
> 
> For those who are yet to apply, be careful while uploading as once the attachment is uploaded it cannot be removed.



Hi 

I am from India and in Priority 3 club (GSM 175)

Timelines:
2-June-2010 - ACS Approval of Systems Analyst.
3-July-2010 - Filed online 175 application
11-April-2011 - Case Officer assigned
12-April-2011 - Request for more information about specific employment
21-April-2011 - All information uploaded and awaiting next steps.


Regards
Nick


----------



## amer

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India and in Priority 3 club (GSM 175)
> 
> Timelines:
> 2-June-2010 - ACS Approval of Systems Analyst.
> 3-July-2010 - Filed online 175 application
> 11-April-2011 - Case Officer assigned
> 12-April-2011 - Request for more information about specific employment
> 21-April-2011 - All information uploaded and awaiting next steps.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Nick


Congrats nikinj!!


----------



## iNinjaN

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India and in Priority 3 club (GSM 175)
> 
> Timelines:
> 2-June-2010 - ACS Approval of Systems Analyst.
> 3-July-2010 - Filed online 175 application
> 11-April-2011 - Case Officer assigned
> 12-April-2011 - Request for more information about specific employment
> 21-April-2011 - All information uploaded and awaiting next steps.
> 
> Regards
> Nick


Congrats nick  do keep us posted about ur updates!!!


----------



## Gaurav

rozam said:


> gaurav,
> u mean? I will get the 25 points?


yes


----------



## Gaurav

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India and in Priority 3 club (GSM 175)
> 
> Timelines:
> 2-June-2010 - ACS Approval of Systems Analyst.
> 3-July-2010 - Filed online 175 application
> 11-April-2011 - Case Officer assigned
> 12-April-2011 - Request for more information about specific employment
> 21-April-2011 - All information uploaded and awaiting next steps.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Nick


:welcome: to the club nikunj!!!
Dis u received any email from DIAC to get ready for CO allocation???
If not then myself being an Aug 2010 applicant can expect CO soon next week.


----------



## soni.nikunj

Gaurav said:


> :welcome: to the club nikunj!!!
> Dis u received any email from DIAC to get ready for CO allocation???
> If not then myself being an Aug 2010 applicant can expect CO soon next week.


Hi Gaurav

Yes I received an email from DIAC on March 18, 2011 that I will be allocated a case officer.

Thereafter a case officer is now assigned to my case on 12-April.

Regards
Nick


----------



## Gaurav

So Guys,
Still a long wait for those who didn't received the email


----------



## kash2182

Gaurav said:


> So Guys,
> Still a long wait for those who didn't received the email



I don't think so because DIAC in their update mention CO allocation would be based on date of lodgement.

And we've seen people recently getting CO of May,July and August 2010,Not beyond that eventhough they have received 18th march mail

And your is also August application ,so you never know you might me in next queue for CO allocation.

It is still a moot point.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Gaurav,
Mail or no mail...you should expect a CO in the next 2 weelks for sure.....am 99.9% sure u will get it....


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Nikunj,
Congrats for the CO allocation......


----------



## SlimNeo

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India and in Priority 3 club (GSM 175)
> 
> Timelines:
> 2-June-2010 - ACS Approval of Systems Analyst.
> 3-July-2010 - Filed online 175 application
> 11-April-2011 - Case Officer assigned
> 12-April-2011 - Request for more information about specific employment
> 21-April-2011 - All information uploaded and awaiting next steps.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Nick


Congrats..!! wish you good Luck.. 

Btw what all document you have provided for the specific employment. Is its just a blank letter from your employers saying that you have worked for this much of time or its specifying what job and technology you worked.

Thanks
-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

Hi guys, just to share a small news, not sure how this will help others....

Thought I have applied for 175 category, I had also applied for Vic SS and today morning I have got the mail from Victoria Government that my State Sponsorship is granted and is valid for 4 months.

I had applied fr Vic SS on last week if dec 2010, I think on 27-dec-2010 and got reply today 02-may-2011.

Its valid for 4 months. Hope it helps someone who has also applied!


----------



## orange12

*newbie!*

Hi

Im new to this forum..this is my first post.

Visa - 175
Low risk country
Asco - 2391-11
Anzsco - 251211
Lodgement date - 19 Aug 2010 (online)

02/02/2011 Health requirements finalised 
01/02/2011 Further medical results received 
29/01/2011 Further medical results received 
29/01/2011 Further medical results received 
01/02/2011 HIV blood test received 

Feb 2011 - Medicals and PCC have already been uploaded 
March 18 2011 - Dimia Letter (3months for CO?)

Awaiting CO and Grant Letter !

Question, my medical status is still RECEIVED and under my document checklist, everything on the list(ie passport, qualification, ielts results etc) is still listed as REQUIRED!

Should I be worrying ?? 

Thanks heaps!


----------



## SlimNeo

orange12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im new to this forum..this is my first post.
> 
> Visa - 175
> Low risk country
> Asco - 2391-11
> Anzsco - 251211
> Lodgement date - 19 Aug 2010 (online)
> 
> 02/02/2011 Health requirements finalised
> 01/02/2011 Further medical results received
> 29/01/2011 Further medical results received
> 29/01/2011 Further medical results received
> 01/02/2011 HIV blood test received
> 
> Feb 2011 - Medicals and PCC have already been uploaded
> March 18 2011 - Dimia Letter (3months for CO?)
> 
> Awaiting CO and Grant Letter !
> 
> Question, my medical status is still RECEIVED and under my document checklist, everything on the list(ie passport, qualification, ielts results etc) is still listed as REQUIRED!
> 
> Should I be worrying ??
> 
> Thanks heaps!



Welcome to the forum.. 

Thanks for updating with your details.. and do keep posting on updates please..

As far as we know, DIAC processing for online applications is reaching July- Aug 2010 this week. Since your application is on 19th Aug, you can expect CO allocation by this week sometime. Also don't worry about the status of documents. Once the Co is allocated after verifying those document it will change to Meet.

So be relaxed and wait for a week. You will be contacting by a CO any time 

-Neo-


----------



## statue

orange12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im new to this forum..this is my first post.
> 
> Visa - 175
> Low risk country
> Asco - 2391-11
> Anzsco - 251211
> Lodgement date - 19 Aug 2010 (online)
> 
> 02/02/2011 Health requirements finalised
> 01/02/2011 Further medical results received
> 29/01/2011 Further medical results received
> 29/01/2011 Further medical results received
> 01/02/2011 HIV blood test received
> 
> Feb 2011 - Medicals and PCC have already been uploaded
> March 18 2011 - Dimia Letter (3months for CO?)
> 
> Awaiting CO and Grant Letter !
> 
> Question, my medical status is still RECEIVED and under my document checklist, everything on the list(ie passport, qualification, ielts results etc) is still listed as REQUIRED!
> 
> Should I be worrying ??
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Hi, welcome to the forum!

You should not be worried about the status page, sometimes they update it very late. However, be ready to celebrate the allocation of CO within a week or so


----------



## Indus

statue said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum!
> 
> You should not be worried about the status page, sometimes they update it very late. However, be ready to celebrate the allocation of CO within a week or so


Guys, 

I have been following this wonderful thread for sometime. Here is my time line:

Date of Visa application: 29th August 2010
Nationality: Indian
Trade/profession: Analyst Programmer
Visa type: 175

Hope to be more active on this thread.

Cheers


----------



## SlimNeo

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been following this wonderful thread for sometime. Here is my time line:
> 
> Date of Visa application: 29th August 2010
> Nationality: Indian
> Trade/profession: Analyst Programmer
> Visa type: 175
> 
> Hope to be more active on this thread.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome Indus!! Thanks for the update

Did you get March 18/21 Mail form DIAC ? 

-Neo-


----------



## Indus

SlimNeo said:


> Welcome Indus!! Thanks for the update
> 
> Did you get March 18/21 Mail form DIAC ?
> 
> -Neo-


Thanks SlimNeo. I didn't get any mail otherwise my agent could have informed me.


----------



## Dhawal

Welcome orange12 and indus to the forum....


----------



## statue

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been following this wonderful thread for sometime. Here is my time line:
> 
> Date of Visa application: 29th August 2010
> Nationality: Indian
> Trade/profession: Analyst Programmer
> Visa type: 175
> 
> Hope to be more active on this thread.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the forum Indus. Are you a paper-based applicant or online?


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
I found this site where list of all the major software companies is given in sydney and melbourne. Just sharing it...

List of Software Companies in Sydney - Software Companies List, Software Consultancy list, IT Companies, Web Development, Information Technology, IT Companies List
List of Software Companies in Melbourne - Software Companies List, Software Consultancy list, IT Companies, Information Technology, Web Development


----------



## Indus

Thanks guys! I have applied online. Just to let you guys know that I have worked there for near about two years and returned back to India two years back. I got another opportunity to go there on a business visa last year and stayed there for 3 months for some official assignment. My multiple business visa is still valid. Do you guys think that it will help me in anyway?


----------



## statue

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I found this site where list of all the major software companies is given in sydney and melbourne. Just sharing it...
> 
> List of Software Companies in Sydney - Software Companies List, Software Consultancy list, IT Companies, Web Development, Information Technology, IT Companies List
> List of Software Companies in Melbourne - Software Companies List, Software Consultancy list, IT Companies, Information Technology, Web Development


Thanks Dhawal for this precious material.


----------



## toti

kash2182 said:


> Hi congrats Vinod this really good news .. I hope Gurav.dhawal, toti ,ausimmi n herman b should get CO within week or 2 week


thanks

i'm Full of HOPE


----------



## toti

Gaurav said:


> :welcome: to the club nikunj!!!
> Dis u received any email from DIAC to get ready for CO allocation???
> If not then myself being an Aug 2010 applicant can expect CO soon next week.


this good news , it reached July 2010 already ,, i hope Gaurav gets CO sooner, your are the same ANZCO Code


----------



## ppjagnaan

Hi All,

I have the same case as orange12. I have my health requirements finalized on April 17, 2011, pcc completed on April 19, 2011 (I'm a recipient of the March 18 email) but documents status still "required". I hope to get allocated within the month.


----------



## statue

ppjagnaan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the same case as orange12. I have my health requirements finalized on April 17, 2011, pcc completed on April 19, 2011 (I'm a recipient of the March 18 email) but documents status still "required". I hope to get allocated within the month.


We are in the same boat. My application date is 22-Dec-2010, but I didn't receive that email. Lets hope we get a CO before 15th May


----------



## ppjagnaan

statue said:


> We are in the same boat. My application date is 22-Dec-2010, but I didn't receive that email. Lets hope we get a CO before 15th May


Crossing fingers


----------



## uroojs

Another two months have passed but i have not heard from my CO yet. 



_________________________________________________________________________________
Accountant : Online: 175: Applied 25-Dec-2009: CO Allocated 22-Feb-2010 : PCC and Medicals not yet requested :


----------



## statue

uroojs said:


> Another two months have passed but i have not heard from my CO yet.
> 
> Hi uroojs, have you lodged a PLE?


----------



## uroojs

statue said:


> uroojs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another two months have passed but i have not heard from my CO yet.
> 
> Hi uroojs, have you lodged a PLE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we lodge a PLE? and is it a good help ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> statue said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we lodge a PLE? and is it a good help ?
> 
> 
> 
> It is raised through this form: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> If you have got your CO's email address then the PLE doesn't provide any extra benefits. You can easily contact your CO directly on his email. All I can tell you is to wait patiently. By the way, do you have any 'change of circumstances' since you back ground checks started? Because if so, then you should update your CO about them.
> 
> You should understand there are many Pakistanis whose cases seem to take forever. aqswdefr's case is stuck since around April 2009. In the same time frame, a friend of mine also applied. His case is even more bad. He was asked to submit medicals + PCC. He previously had a serious lung infection due to which a spot formed on one of his lungs. This was diagnosed as TB in the medical and he had to get a lengthy TB test done where his lung specimen is taken regularly and grown in the laboratory. Once this report was submitted - you won't believe this - his case was RESENT FOR BACKGROUND CHECKS!!! It is 25 months already and his CO recently replied that the checks may take an indefinite amount of time.
> 
> I know this is not very encouraging, but the thing is all we can do is wait and keep updating them with change of circumstances...
Click to expand...


----------



## statue

ausimmi said:


> uroojs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is raised through this form: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> If you have got your CO's email address then the PLE doesn't provide any extra benefits. You can easily contact your CO directly on his email. All I can tell you is to wait patiently. By the way, do you have any 'change of circumstances' since you back ground checks started? Because if so, then you should update your CO about them.
> 
> You should understand there are many Pakistanis whose cases seem to take forever. aqswdefr's case is stuck since around April 2009. In the same time frame, a friend of mine also applied. His case is even more bad. He was asked to submit medicals + PCC. He previously had a serious lung infection due to which a spot formed on one of his lungs. This was diagnosed as TB in the medical and he had to get a lengthy TB test done where his lung specimen is taken regularly and grown in the laboratory. Once this report was submitted - you won't believe this - his case was RESENT FOR BACKGROUND CHECKS!!! It is 25 months already and his CO recently replied that the checks may take an indefinite amount of time.
> 
> I know this is not very encouraging, but the thing is all we can do is wait and keep updating them with change of circumstances...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ausimmi, internal checking is referred for selected cases, am I right? Are there any known factors that play a role? And how do we know whether a particular case has been referred for internal checking?
Click to expand...


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> You should understand there are many Pakistanis whose cases seem to take forever. aqswdefr's case is stuck since around April 2009. In the same time frame, a friend of mine also applied. His case is even more bad. He was asked to submit medicals + PCC. He previously had a serious lung infection due to which a spot formed on one of his lungs. This was diagnosed as TB in the medical and he had to get a lengthy TB test done where his lung specimen is taken regularly and grown in the laboratory. Once this report was submitted - you won't believe this - his case was RESENT FOR BACKGROUND CHECKS!!! It is 25 months already and his CO recently replied that the checks may take an indefinite amount of time.


----------



## Guest

statue said:


> ausimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ausimmi, internal checking is referred for selected cases, am I right? Are there any known factors that play a role? And how do we know whether a particular case has been referred for internal checking?
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see a Pakistani applicant whose case did not go through internal checks/background checks/external checks or some such thing...
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


>


Hey Artemisa,

My laptop's not working so I am unable to work at home. The code was executing all right except that HttpUnit was causing a page to be skipped when I submit the form. I couldn't look into the reason because my laptop bombed soon after. I will check it in soon when I get my laptop back...


----------



## statue

ausimmi said:


> statue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see a Pakistani applicant whose case did not go through internal checks/background checks/external checks or some such thing...
Click to expand...


----------



## uroojs

statue said:


> ausimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Statue and Ausimmi !!!
> 
> My CO minds if i sent her any mail regarding status inquiry. Anyway i did that only two times in 1.6 years. She says that my case is going through routine internal checking which can take a lot of time and she has asked me not to contact her. and that she will contact me if anything will be required from me.
> 
> I am waiting patiently......
> 
> Well there is no change in circumstances. ...... we are still the same
Click to expand...


----------



## rackspace

uroojs said:


> statue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Statue and Ausimmi !!!
> 
> My CO minds if i sent her any mail regarding status inquiry. Anyway i did that only two times in 1.6 years. She says that my case is going through routine internal checking which can take a lot of time and she has asked me not to contact her. and that she will contact me if anything will be required from me.
> 
> I am waiting patiently......
> 
> Well there is no change in circumstances. ...... we are still the same
> 
> 
> 
> CO is a lunatic if he/she is not answering your inquires. You paid for IMMI service and you are entitled for their time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Hey uroojs,

Lunatic or not, it is highly unadvisable to unnecessarily contact the CO - especially when she has indicated that she gets annoyed. Try to let the case lie for 8/10 months - or at least until two years have passed after lodgement date - and then send a respectful query for update. In my experience, people who adopt a no unnecessary emails policy get processed quicker.


----------



## HermanB

*Processing time*

Woah, am I understanding this right, it can take 2 years after CO allocation to get visa?! Why is that?! Our agent told us at most 3 months?! Should we be worried?


----------



## Guest

If your case goes into internal checking, it can take that much time. You need not be concerned since you got the 18th March email which said DIAC has somehow determined you case can be processed fast. I expect you to quickly get the visa just like Aussieland.


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> If your case goes into internal checking, it can take that much time. You need not be concerned since you got the 18th March email which said DIAC has somehow determined you case can be processed fast. I expect you to quickly get the visa just like Aussieland.


Hoping and fingers crossed!

-ninja-


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
Can we just list down the names and application dates which we have in month of aug, sep, oct, nov, dec... in the order.. This will help all to track the cases.

As far as I remember it, just add or correct if something is missing..

Gaurav – 176 – 10 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
Status – 175 - 25 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
Artemisa – 175 - 13 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
Toti – 176 - Aug 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
Ppjagnaan- – 175 - 15 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
Uroojs -– 175 - 25 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
Orange12 -176 – 19 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 -yes
Smilneo -175- 20 Nov 2010 - online – mail18- No
Indus – 175- 29 Aug 2010 – online – mail18- No
Dhawal – 175- 22 Nov 2010 – online - Mail18 – No
Ininjan -175 – Feb 2010 – online – mail 18 - yes 
HermanB – 175- 18 October – Online – mail 18 –yes
Amer – 175- 19 Dec 2010 – online – mail - ?
Nic – 175- 3 july 2010 – online – Mail 18 – yes 

-Neo-


----------



## amer

Yes i received the mail on march 18


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> If your case goes into internal checking, it can take that much time. You need not be concerned since you got the 18th March email which said DIAC has somehow determined you case can be processed fast. I expect you to quickly get the visa just like Aussieland.


Ah, ok, thank you, that's quite a relief!


----------



## ppjagnaan

ausimmi said:


> uroojs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is raised through this form: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> If you have got your CO's email address then the PLE doesn't provide any extra benefits. You can easily contact your CO directly on his email. All I can tell you is to wait patiently. By the way, do you have any 'change of circumstances' since you back ground checks started? Because if so, then you should update your CO about them.
> 
> You should understand there are many Pakistanis whose cases seem to take forever. aqswdefr's case is stuck since around April 2009. In the same time frame, a friend of mine also applied. His case is even more bad. He was asked to submit medicals + PCC. He previously had a serious lung infection due to which a spot formed on one of his lungs. This was diagnosed as TB in the medical and he had to get a lengthy TB test done where his lung specimen is taken regularly and grown in the laboratory. Once this report was submitted - you won't believe this - his case was RESENT FOR BACKGROUND CHECKS!!! It is 25 months already and his CO recently replied that the checks may take an indefinite amount of time.
> 
> I know this is not very encouraging, but the thing is all we can do is wait and keep updating them with change of circumstances...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa, this is not very encouraging indeed...in my medical, they also found an "old scar" as i had primary complex as a kid...which i didn't even know until i had my medical exam (had to ask my mom how come i had old scar from tb, it was only then i was told that i had primary complex when i was 3 years old), hence I was not able to disclose it in my medical form...i hope it won't affect my application.
Click to expand...


----------



## ppjagnaan

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> Can we just list down the names and application dates which we have in month of aug, sep, oct, nov, dec... in the order.. This will help all to track the cases.
> 
> As far as I remember it, just add or correct if something is missing..
> 
> Gaurav – 176 – 10 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
> Status – 175 - 25 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
> Artemisa – 175 - 13 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Toti – 176 - Aug 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Ppjagnaan- – 175 - 15 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Uroojs -– 175 - 25 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Orange12 -176 – 19 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 -yes
> Smilneo -175- 20 Nov 2010 - online – mail18- No
> Indus – 175- 29 Aug 2010 – online – mail18- No
> Dhawal – 175- 22 Nov 2010 – online - Mail18 – No
> Ininjan -175 – Feb 2010 – online – mail 18 - yes
> HermanB – 175- 18 October – Online – mail 18 –yes
> Amer – 175- 19 Dec 2010 – online – mail - ?
> Nic – 175- 3 july 2010 – online – Mail 18 – yes
> 
> -Neo-


yes i received the march 18 mail


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> Can we just list down the names and application dates which we have in month of aug, sep, oct, nov, dec... in the order.. This will help all to track the cases.
> 
> As far as I remember it, just add or correct if something is missing..
> 
> Gaurav &#150; 176 &#150; 10 Aug 2010 &#150; online &#150; Mail18 - ?
> Status &#150; 175 - 25 Aug 2010 &#150; online &#150; Mail18 - ?
> Artemisa &#150; 175 - 13 Dec 2010 &#150; online &#150; Mail18- ?
> Toti &#150; 176 - Aug 2010 &#150; online &#150; Mail18- ?
> Ppjagnaan- &#150; 175 - 15 Dec 2010 &#150; online &#150; Mail18- ?
> Uroojs -&#150; 175 - 25 Dec 2010 &#150; online &#150; Mail18- ?
> Orange12 -176 &#150; 19 Aug 2010 &#150; online &#150; Mail18 -yes
> Smilneo -175- 20 Nov 2010 - online &#150; mail18- No
> Indus &#150; 175- 29 Aug 2010 &#150; online &#150; mail18- No
> Dhawal &#150; 175- 22 Nov 2010 &#150; online - Mail18 &#150; No
> Ininjan -175 &#150; Feb 2010 &#150; online &#150; mail 18 - yes
> HermanB &#150; 175- 18 October &#150; Online &#150; mail 18 &#150;yes
> Amer &#150; 175- 19 Dec 2010 &#150; online &#150; mail - ?
> Nic &#150; 175- 3 july 2010 &#150; online &#150; Mail 18 &#150; yes
> 
> -Neo-


U forgot my name 
3rd April 2010 applicant

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## iwh_aus

Neo,
You can add me as well.
iwh_aus - 175 - 12 Sep 2010 - onine - Mail18 - Yes
Thanks




SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> Can we just list down the names and application dates which we have in month of aug, sep, oct, nov, dec... in the order.. This will help all to track the cases.
> 
> As far as I remember it, just add or correct if something is missing..
> 
> Gaurav – 176 – 10 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
> Status – 175 - 25 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
> Artemisa – 175 - 13 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Toti – 176 - Aug 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Ppjagnaan- – 175 - 15 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Uroojs -– 175 - 25 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Orange12 -176 – 19 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 -yes
> Smilneo -175- 20 Nov 2010 - online – mail18- No
> Indus – 175- 29 Aug 2010 – online – mail18- No
> Dhawal – 175- 22 Nov 2010 – online - Mail18 – No
> Ininjan -175 – Feb 2010 – online – mail 18 - yes
> HermanB – 175- 18 October – Online – mail 18 –yes
> Amer – 175- 19 Dec 2010 – online – mail - ?
> Nic – 175- 3 july 2010 – online – Mail 18 – yes
> 
> -Neo-


----------



## Gaurav

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> Can we just list down the names and application dates which we have in month of aug, sep, oct, nov, dec... in the order.. This will help all to track the cases.
> 
> As far as I remember it, just add or correct if something is missing..
> 
> Gaurav – 176 – 10 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
> Status – 175 - 25 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
> Artemisa – 175 - 13 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Toti – 176 - Aug 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Ppjagnaan- – 175 - 15 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Uroojs -– 175 - 25 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Orange12 -176 – 19 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 -yes
> Smilneo -175- 20 Nov 2010 - online – mail18- No
> Indus – 175- 29 Aug 2010 – online – mail18- No
> Dhawal – 175- 22 Nov 2010 – online - Mail18 – No
> Ininjan -175 – Feb 2010 – online – mail 18 - yes
> HermanB – 175- 18 October – Online – mail 18 –yes
> Amer – 175- 19 Dec 2010 – online – mail - ?
> Nic – 175- 3 july 2010 – online – Mail 18 – yes
> 
> -Neo-


Gaurav – 176 – 10 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - *NO*


----------



## drag288

drag288 said:


> U forgot my name
> 3rd April 2010 applicant
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


Sorry
August 3rd 2010 175 GSM - 18th March email - NOT received

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## dengdai

applied feb 2010 and got the 18 Mar email. 
Submitted everything required in March but no news of CO yet. 
Hoping and praying that I'll be assigned a CO and approve my Visa soon!


----------



## iNinjaN

dengdai said:


> applied feb 2010 and got the 18 Mar email.
> Submitted everthing required early April but no news of CO yet.
> Hoping and praying that I'll be assigned a CO and approve my Visa soon!


Can u also share what's ur ANZSCO code, which category 175/176?


----------



## iNinjaN

dengdai said:


> applied feb 2010 and got the 18 Mar email.
> Submitted everything required in March but no news of CO yet.
> Hoping and praying that I'll be assigned a CO and approve my Visa soon!


Is it feb 2011 or feb 2010??


----------



## dengdai

175.. can't remember my ANZSCO.


----------



## dengdai

i applied FEB 2010.


----------



## iNinjaN

dengdai said:


> i applied FEB 2010.


Ahh that's weird as aussieland applied in may 2010 and he also got the 18 march email. He was assigned with a CO on 11 April 2011 and he got grant letter on 19 April 2011... 

U should get a co anytime now... Did u check ur online status?? What does it shows for documents ?


----------



## dengdai

documents checklist shows all as "required" 
but my health under application status has been received and finalized

i know!!! i don't know why people who applied after me already got COs and visas approved


----------



## iNinjaN

dengdai said:


> documents checklist shows all as "required"
> but my health under application status has been received and finalized
> 
> i know!!! i don't know why people who applied after me got COs and visas approved


Try raising a PLE for ur application and ask them when will you get ur co?


----------



## dengdai

iNinjaN said:


> Try raising a PLE for ur application and ask them when will you get ur co?


I did... i sent them an email asking them why my documents are still stated as required and not received or met. they replied with a generic email. Here are the main points:

"Once allocated a case officer you will be contacted if they require any additional information.

For online lodged applications - your online checklist will not automatically update. It will only be updated when your application is allocated to and assessed by your case officer."


do they really tell you when you'd be receiving your CO? which PLE option to use?


----------



## SlimNeo

dengdai said:


> I did... i sent them an email asking them why my documents are still stated as required and not received or met. they replied with a generic email. Here are the main points:
> 
> "Once allocated a case officer you will be contacted if they require any additional information.
> 
> For online lodged applications - your online checklist will not automatically update. It will only be updated when your application is allocated to and assessed by your case officer."
> 
> 
> do they really tell you when you'd be receiving your CO? which PLE option to use?


since you already raised a PLE just wait till june 18 when this 3 months get over. You will come to hear from them very soon or you can raise a PLE after that .

but personally i think you will come to hear form them before that ..

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

dengdai said:


> I did... i sent them an email asking them why my documents are still stated as required and not received or met. they replied with a generic email. Here are the main points:
> 
> "Once allocated a case officer you will be contacted if they require any additional information.
> 
> For online lodged applications - your online checklist will not automatically update. It will only be updated when your application is allocated to and assessed by your case officer."
> 
> do they really tell you when you'd be receiving your CO? which PLE option to use?


Not sure, but when chaminda raised a PLE with some strong tone, he gt a definite answer that he will get a co in few days and indeed he got... Check in this thread history or contact chaminda! He can guide u!


----------



## dengdai

SlimNeo said:


> since you already raised a PLE just wait till june 18 when this 3 months get over. You will come to hear from them very soon or you can raise a PLE after that .
> 
> but personally i think you will come to hear form them before that ..
> 
> -Neo-


I really hope so! Hopefully everything will go smoothly for every one here. 

So there is no way to check if I have a CO right, coz I read somewhere that some COs don't update the online status, so you may already have a CO without you knowing it.


----------



## dengdai

iNinjaN said:


> Not sure, but when chaminda raised a PLE with some strong tone, he gt a definite answer that he will get a co in few days and indeed he got... Check in this thread history or contact chaminda! He can guide u!



haha.. i definitely didn't use a strong tone, too afraid that they will defer my application if i did! haha......


----------



## iNinjaN

dengdai said:


> haha.. i definitely didn't use a strong tone, too afraid that they will defer my application if i did! haha......


I know we all are afraid of it! May be what neo is saying u can wait! All the best 

:ranger:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Carol E said:


> Hi Asim ,
> 
> :clap2:Many Many Congratulations :cheer2:
> 
> Best Luck in your new life,
> Carol


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Many Many Congrat :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## statue

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> Can we just list down the names and application dates which we have in month of aug, sep, oct, nov, dec... in the order.. This will help all to track the cases.
> 
> As far as I remember it, just add or correct if something is missing..
> 
> Gaurav – 176 – 10 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
> Status – 175 - 25 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - ?
> Artemisa – 175 - 13 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Toti – 176 - Aug 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Ppjagnaan- – 175 - 15 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Uroojs -– 175 - 25 Dec 2010 – online – Mail18- ?
> Orange12 -176 – 19 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 -yes
> Smilneo -175- 20 Nov 2010 - online – mail18- No
> Indus – 175- 29 Aug 2010 – online – mail18- No
> Dhawal – 175- 22 Nov 2010 – online - Mail18 – No
> Ininjan -175 – Feb 2010 – online – mail 18 - yes
> HermanB – 175- 18 October – Online – mail 18 –yes
> Amer – 175- 19 Dec 2010 – online – mail - ?
> Nic – 175- 3 july 2010 – online – Mail 18 – yes
> 
> -Neo-


Hi Neo, I applied on 22-Dec-2010, 175, 261313, online, no email.


----------



## rackspace

I have been assigned CO. I just got to know this.


----------



## statue

rackspace said:


> I have been assigned CO. I just got to know this.


Congratulations! :clap2::clap2:
Please share details of your application with us. How did you know about allocation of CO? Did you get the 18th march email? What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## iNinjaN

rackspace said:


> I have been assigned CO. I just got to know this.


Congrats rackspace!!! Can u share more information as which category u applied 175/176? And did u get 18 march email?


----------



## rackspace

I am July 20 applicant. 
Engineer.
Pakistani.
Launched online 175 Visa app through an agent.
I dont know about 18 March email, my agent didnt inform me about any such email.


----------



## SlimNeo

rackspace said:


> I have been assigned CO. I just got to know this.


Thats a good new man .. !! 

Wish you gud luck 

btw you got that 18th March mail ? Also whats the date in July 2010 you have applied.?

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

rackspace said:


> I am July 20 applicant.
> Engineer.
> Pakistani.
> Launched online 175 Visa app through an agent.
> I dont know about 18 March email, my agent didnt inform me about any such email.


have you done your PCC and Medicals.. ?

-Neo-


----------



## rackspace

SlimNeo said:


> have you done your PCC and Medicals.. ?
> 
> -Neo-


Nah! I am from highest risk country in the world  . Its gonna take time till I reach this step.


----------



## SlimNeo

rackspace said:


> Nah! I am from highest risk country in the world  . Its gonna take time till I reach this step.


dont worry .. everything will be smooth and cool..  just keep us posted.

Cheers
-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

*Worried*

Okay, now I'm really worried. Are you saying that because I'm from South Africa, which is a 'high risk' country, that it'll take 6-9 months to get our visa once we get a CO?! Man, this can really mess things up


----------



## Artemisa

Oh gosh, everytime I arrive at home you already talked more than I can handle :spit:

I fell like I'm on the past, and when I'm online, all of you are already sleeping

My data is correct, and I did receive the 18th march e-mail. Had I mention it was my scary birthday gift?


----------



## Gaurav

rackspace said:


> Nah! I am from highest risk country in the world  . Its gonna take time till I reach this step.


Congrats for getting a CO :clap2:
Did CO sent u some mail or u checked the online status???:focus:
Can u confirm with ur agent whether he had received the 18th march email?
this information will help us to predict things better.


All the best


----------



## toti

statue said:


> Hi Neo, I applied on 22-Dec-2010, 175, 261313, online, no email.


hi

i applied august 2010 - 2111-11 - 176 relatives - 18/3/2011 email ..No


----------



## uroojs

Gaurav said:


> Gaurav – 176 – 10 Aug 2010 – online – Mail18 - *NO*


HI,

Plz amend my date ... its 25-Dec-2009 not 2010. Mail 18 NO but i have already been assigned a Case Officer on 22-Feb-2010


----------



## SlimNeo

HI Guys,
I am uploading a tracker... please find the attached xls.

They have already reached 20 July according to Rackspace update yesterday.

The following people should get a CO by this week ..

Toti 176 Aug-10
Drag 175 3-Aug-10
Gaurav	176 10-Aug-10
Orange12	176 19-Aug-10
Indus	175 29-Aug-10


Out of this only Orange12 has got the 18th March mail.. Lets see who is getting a CO first. 

-Neo-


----------



## rackspace

Gaurav said:


> Congrats for getting a CO :clap2:
> Did CO sent u some mail or u checked the online status???:focus:
> Can u confirm with ur agent whether he had received the 18th march email?
> this information will help us to predict things better.
> 
> 
> All the best


If CO has sent any mail, my agent would have told me to get my PCC and medical ready till now. He is slow, but not that slow 
I will call him and today and ask about this; and let you guys know.
And agent himself told me that CO has been assigned and he will let me know if CO tells him to provide something.


----------



## rackspace

SlimNeo said:


> dont worry .. everything will be smooth and cool..  just keep us posted.
> 
> Cheers
> -Neo-


I hope so .. And unlike 99.99% of candiadates I am looking to get visa very soon. If it takes some time, like upto 9-12 months, it would be perfect.


----------



## dengdai

SlimNeo said:


> HI Guys,
> I am uploading a tracker... please find the attached xls.
> 
> They have already reached 20 July according to Rackspace update yesterday.
> 
> The following people should get a CO by this week ..
> 
> Toti 176 Aug-10
> Drag 175 3-Aug-10
> Gaurav	176 10-Aug-10
> Orange12	176 19-Aug-10
> Indus	175 29-Aug-10
> 
> 
> Out of this only Orange12 has got the 18th March mail.. Lets see who is getting a CO first.
> 
> -Neo-


Do you guys think I should be worried since my application is way back in Feb 2010 and have not received a CO yet.
I think I'm going nuts as I am refreshing the immi.gov.au page like every 10 minutes!


----------



## ppjagnaan

dengdai said:


> Do you guys think I should be worried since my application is way back in Feb 2010 and have not received a CO yet.
> I think I'm going nuts as I am refreshing the immi.gov.au page like every 10 minutes!


LOL...me too, it's driving me crazy...like i'm having a lot of what if thoughts already...LOL


----------



## Guest

dengdai said:


> Do you guys think I should be worried since my application is way back in Feb 2010 and have not received a CO yet.
> I think I'm going nuts as I am refreshing the immi.gov.au page like every 10 minutes!


Hi dengdai,

The current official timeline of DIAC is October 15, 2009. Wait until six weeks after the official timeline reaches your lodgement date, before you start worrying. Also, can you please tell me your ASCO code and occupation name which you nominated in your applicaiton?


----------



## SlimNeo

here is the tracker forgot to attach it


----------



## rackspace

SlimNeo said:


> here is the tracker forgot to attach it


i think nationality is important .. it should be added.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi rackspace,
Congrats for the CO allocation and Neo keep up the good work.....Guys lets hope everyone gets CO soon.....The wait is getting frustrating.....


----------



## toti

SlimNeo said:


> here is the tracker forgot to attach it


good Job Neo


----------



## statue

Marktell said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiii friends


Hi Marktel,

Welcome to the forum. Please let us know your application date, ANZSCO code, visa type, whether you received an email from DIAC on 18th march or not?


----------



## statue

SlimNeo said:


> here is the tracker forgot to attach it


Hey Neo, I am sure one day we'll need to add more columns (AusArrivalDate, JobFoundOrNot, ContactNo) in this table


----------



## SlimNeo

statue said:


> Hey Neo, I am sure one day we'll need to add more columns (AusArrivalDate, JobFoundOrNot, ContactNo) in this table


sure man we will add one day.......  hope that day is not soo far....


-Neo-


----------



## dengdai

can't remember my ANZCO.... but i studied engineering in Oz.


----------



## bluedolphins

*Hi friends!!!*

Hi friends,
I have been following this thread from quite sometime. I am a Visa 175 applicant-Aug,2010.:tongue1:


----------



## SlimNeo

bluedolphins said:


> Hi friends,
> I have been following this thread from quite sometime. I am a Visa 175 applicant-Aug,2010.:tongue1:


Welcome !! 

btw what is your date of application and did you get that march18th mail ?

-neo-


----------



## toti

bluedolphins said:


> Hi friends,
> I have been following this thread from quite sometime. I am a Visa 175 applicant-Aug,2010.:tongue1:


welcome to the most active thread ever

our regular welcome question 

what's your ANZSCO code , did you have any 18-March 2011 mail

please share your time line


----------



## bluedolphins

25th Aug, No luck with the infamous 18th march mail. So i am riding the same boat as most of people on this forum. Any idea when do we get a CO?


----------



## bluedolphins

toti said:


> welcome to the most active thread ever
> 
> our regular welcome question
> 
> what's your ANZSCO code , did you have any 18-March 2011 mail
> 
> please share your time line


Dont remeber the code but i am an Electronics Engg. and no i didnt get the 18th mar mail.


----------



## zoranl

Hello.

I would like to great all of you and just say, keep up the good work regarding this thread. A lot of useful information you have given.

I am planning to go to Sydney, well hopefully in some time soon. 

Applied for 176 relative sponsor visa on August 23, 2010, ANZCO 221111 Accountant (general). Medicals finalized on March 01, 2011, PCC uploaded on February 03, 2011. Got the March 18 mail from DIAC. In document checklist everything is still showing required. Hopefully the visa grant will be very soon.

Take care,

Zoran


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> here is the tracker forgot to attach it


Good one Neo!! My date of lodgment is 16 feb 2011!!!


----------



## HermanB

*Gasping for air!*

Guys, I know everyone is stressed out just like me, but I really have to know. Will it take 6-9 months to get a visa grant from the date of case officer allocation?! If this is so, it would really be crappy situation .

I hope someone can advise me on this. All the best!


----------



## zoranl

bluedolphins said:


> Dont remeber the code but i am an Electronics Engg. and no i didnt get the 18th mar mail.


A welcome note from one new member of this forum to another.

Where will you be headed after the visa grant?

Zoran


----------



## iNinjaN

zoranl said:


> Hello.
> 
> I would like to great all of you and just say, keep up the good work regarding this thread. A lot of useful information you have given.
> 
> I am planning to go to Sydney, well hopefully in some time soon.
> 
> Applied for 176 relative sponsor visa on August 23, 2010, ANZCO 221111 Accountant (general). Medicals finalized on March 01, 2011, PCC uploaded on February 03, 2011. Got the March 18 mail from DIAC. In document checklist everything is still showing required. Hopefully the visa grant will be very soon.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran


Welcome zoran!!! Hope u gets a CO in this week 
:ranger: :ranger:


----------



## toti

zoranl said:


> Hello.
> 
> I would like to great all of you and just say, keep up the good work regarding this thread. A lot of useful information you have given.
> 
> I am planning to go to Sydney, well hopefully in some time soon.
> 
> Applied for 176 relative sponsor visa on August 23, 2010, ANZCO 221111 Accountant (general). Medicals finalized on March 01, 2011, PCC uploaded on February 03, 2011. Got the March 18 mail from DIAC. In document checklist everything is still showing required. Hopefully the visa grant will be very soon.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran


hi zoran 

welcome 

your case are exactly as mine , i applied in aug 2010 - 176 relatives - 221111
but i didn't receive any mail on 18-march

i think that you are LR country .. and also online ,, am i right ?


----------



## zoranl

HermanB said:


> Guys, I know everyone is stressed out just like me, but I really have to know. Will it take 6-9 months to get a visa grant from the date of case officer allocation?! If this is so, it would really be crappy situation .
> 
> I hope someone can advise me on this. All the best!


Hi HermanB,

I don't think it will take 6-9 months for approval of the visa after CO allocation. Normally, the average time frame is 1 month. I guess everything depends on the whole application.

Regards,

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

iNinjaN said:


> Welcome zoran!!! Hope u gets a CO in this week
> :ranger: :ranger:


Hi iNinjaN,

Thanks for the welcoming note.

I also hope for the CO or maybe a visa grant in the next one to two weeks. I have provided every document needed, and now I can only wait. Hopefully everybody on this thread will get the visa in a short period of time. We all deserve it.

Zoran


----------



## HermanB

zoranl said:


> Hi HermanB,
> 
> I don't think it will take 6-9 months for approval of the visa after CO allocation. Normally, the average time frame is 1 month. I guess everything depends on the whole application.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Zoran


Hi Zoran

Thank you, I was quite stressed about this as we are not from a 'low-risk' country, and I've seen people waiting a very long time for their visa. It's kind of bad for it to be so difficult to start building a better life, but I know it will be worth it in the end .

Good luck on that side too! At least we are getting our PCC's soon, then all documents will be uploaded and ready .


----------



## zoranl

toti said:


> hi zoran
> 
> welcome
> 
> your case are exactly as mine , i applied in aug 2010 - 176 relatives - 221111
> but i didn't receive any mail on 18-march
> 
> i think that you are LR country .. and also online ,, am i right ?


Hi toti,

I am an online applicant, that's correct, but HR country. And I was really surprised when I got the March 18 mail. I believe that means that my application is straightforward enough to be finished in a faster time frame. But we shall see.

Where are you heading after the visa grant? I am planning to go to Sydney. I have a brother there.

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

HermanB said:


> Hi Zoran
> 
> Thank you, I was quite stressed about this as we are not from a 'low-risk' country, and I've seen people waiting a very long time for their visa. It's kind of bad for it to be so difficult to start building a better life, but I know it will be worth it in the end .
> 
> Good luck on that side too! At least we are getting our PCC's soon, then all documents will be uploaded and ready .


Best of luck mate. 

I think after you upload the PCC everything will be going at the speed of light from that point on.

Take care,

Zoran


----------



## SlimNeo

toti said:


> hi zoran
> 
> welcome
> 
> your case are exactly as mine , i applied in aug 2010 - 176 relatives - 221111
> but i didn't receive any mail on 18-march
> 
> i think that you are LR country .. and also online ,, am i right ?


Toti..
whats your exact date of application in august ?

-Neo-


----------



## toti

zoranl said:


> Hi toti,
> 
> I am an online applicant, that's correct, but HR country. And I was really surprised when I got the March 18 mail. I believe that means that my application is straightforward enough to be finished in a faster time frame. But we shall see.
> 
> Where are you heading after the visa grant? I am planning to go to Sydney. I have a brother there.
> 
> Zoran


me and my family( my wife - 2 yrs daughter ) will go Sydney also ,, my wife's uncle and cousins and alot of friends ,, they are all headed to sydney or Melb.


----------



## Gaurav

:welcome: Zoran & bluedolphin

Any 1 getting CO without email intimation in 2010 batch?


----------



## bluedolphins

zoranl said:


> A welcome note from one new member of this forum to another.
> 
> Where will you be headed after the visa grant?
> 
> Zoran


Hi Zoran,
Welcome aboard, I dont mind staying in a tent on a beach side as long as they give me visa...just kidding...i have few places in mind..so not have decided yet...what about you?


----------



## statue

OMG, this thread is really getting hard-to-follow. You leave your seat for lunch, and when you come back you simply can't handle the volume of new posts. But this is what keeps us excited !!!, and this is what makes this thread the liveliest.


----------



## bluedolphins

Gaurav said:


> :welcome: Zoran & bluedolphin
> 
> Any 1 getting CO without email intimation in 2010 batch?


No Gaurav, i didnt get the 18th march mail. I am a paper based applicant-175,aug-2010. When will i get a CO, ny idea?


----------



## SlimNeo

Updated xls with few more people...

well... we have now 7 peopel in August 2010..

My eyes are on Dragg and Gaurav .. they should be the first guys to pick up.. as they are on the top... 

-Neo-


----------



## bluedolphins

SlimNeo said:


> Updated xls with few more people...
> 
> well... we have now 7 peopel in August 2010..
> 
> My eyes are on Dragg and Gaurav .. they should be the first guys to pick up.. as they are on the top...
> 
> -Neo-


Hi Slimneo,
Thanks alot for this crispy informative excel sheet, actually mine is paper based. Will it delay in CO allocation for me?


----------



## SlimNeo

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Slimneo,
> Thanks alot for this crispy informative excel sheet, actually mine is paper based. Will it delay in CO allocation for me?


It might delay.. This is what we notice from the past processing history.. But there wouldn't be much delay .. 

-Neo-


----------



## bluedolphins

Hi Team,
Does anyone mention the email-id/subject line to look for to identify the CO allocation mail since i get lot of junk mails in my inbox. Just want to be extra cautious. 

*People who have got the CO , please comment?*


----------



## zoranl

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Zoran,
> Welcome aboard, I dont mind staying in a tent on a beach side as long as they give me visa...just kidding...i have few places in mind..so not have decided yet...what about you?


My plan is to go to Sydney with my wife. I have a brother there.

But Melbourne is also nice. I was there 11 years ago. I had a great time.


----------



## bluedolphins

zoranl said:


> My plan is to go to Sydney with my wife. I have a brother there.
> 
> But Melbourne is also nice. I was there 11 years ago. I had a great time.


I wish you luck..


----------



## zoranl

bluedolphins said:


> I wish you luck..


Thanks.


----------



## bluedolphins

zoranl said:


> Thanks.


Hi Zoran,
Could you mention the email-id/subject line to look for to identify the CO allocation mail since i get lot of junk mails in my inbox. Just want to be extra cautious.


----------



## statue

zoranl said:


> Thanks.


Welcome zoranl and bluedolpins.

bluedolphins can you please edit your signature and mention your date of application, visa type, and other stuff. This will help other members to instantly know about your timeline.


----------



## dengdai

thanks for the tracklist.
sigh. people who applied 6 months after me already got COs...


----------



## bluedolphins

statue said:


> Welcome zoranl and bluedolpins.
> 
> bluedolphins can you please edit your signature and mention your date of application, visa type, and other stuff. This will help other members to instantly know about your timeline.


Dear Statue Bro,
Help me in setting my signature? dont know how to do it.


----------



## ibarry

hi guys, would like you to add me on your xls my info:
Visa type: VE176 family sponsorship 
Date applied:9DEC2010 applicant 
Country: Mauritius HRisk
ANZSCO 342315 Electronics Instrument Tradesworker special class SOL3
PCC: not yet
MCC: not yet
18th March mail: No
CO allocation: ????
Destination: Melbourne


----------



## statue

bluedolphins said:


> Dear Statue Bro,
> Help me in setting my signature? dont know how to do it.


Sure, you can click on 'User CP' on left of the green belt above the page (the 2nd green belt from top), then you can click on 'Edit Signature' in the left side area of that page.


----------



## bluedolphins

statue said:


> Sure, you can click on 'User CP' on left of the green belt above the page (the 2nd green belt from top), then you can click on 'Edit Signature' in the left side area of that page.


Thanks bro.:clap2:


----------



## zoranl

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Zoran,
> Could you mention the email-id/subject line to look for to identify the CO allocation mail since i get lot of junk mails in my inbox. Just want to be extra cautious.


I haven't got the CO yet, so I don't know about the subject line of the CO's email. Maybe someone else can give you an answer. Sorry that I can't help.


----------



## bluedolphins

*Could somebody mention the email-id/subject line to look for to identify the CO allocation mail since i get lot of junk mails in my inbox. Just want to be extra cautious.*


----------



## bluedolphins

zoranl said:


> I haven't got the CO yet, so I don't know about the subject line of the CO's email. Maybe someone else can give you an answer. Sorry that I can't help.


Thats fine, buddy!!!


----------



## bluedolphins

HermanB said:


> Guys, I know everyone is stressed out just like me, but I really have to know. Will it take 6-9 months to get a visa grant from the date of case officer allocation?! If this is so, it would really be crappy situation .
> 
> I hope someone can advise me on this. All the best!




Hi HermanB,
Could you please mention the email-id/subject line to look for to identify the CO allocation mail since i get lot of junk mails in my inbox. Just want to be extra cautious.


----------



## HermanB

bluedolphins said:


> Hi HermanB,
> Could you please mention the email-id/subject line to look for to identify the CO allocation mail since i get lot of junk mails in my inbox. Just want to be extra cautious.


Hi bluedolphins

First of all, welcome here . Unfortunately I do not know as we are doing it through an agent and she handles all the mails and things, lol. I hope everything goes well with you!

Sorry that I can't help


----------



## bluedolphins

HermanB said:


> Hi bluedolphins
> 
> First of all, welcome here . Unfortunately I do not know as we are doing it through an agent and she handles all the mails and things, lol. I hope everything goes well with you!
> 
> Sorry that I can't help


Thanks for replying, thats fine, gud luck to you


----------



## toti

statue said:


> OMG, this thread is really getting hard-to-follow. You leave your seat for lunch, and when you come back you simply can't handle the volume of new posts. But this is what keeps us excited !!!, and this is what makes this thread the liveliest.


yes , it's LIVE thread


----------



## toti

slimneo said:


> toti..
> Whats your exact date of application in august ?
> 
> -neo-


29-08-2010


----------



## Gaurav

It's a 24Hrs news channel and we are using 'follow the sun concept' so we can get the latest updates all the time


----------



## toti

i would like to ask

i have worked in 3 MNC during the last 11 Years, dose it make sense with the processing of application , recently i'm working with MNC with i very good repution everywhere ... this could make anything to application ?


----------



## Suhel

Hi Everyone ,

I am Suhel from India , I am a new to this site and just registered today .

I have also applied for my Australia PR on Dec 2010 .My details are 

1) Systems analyst =ANZSCO code 261112
2) Applied online Visa 175 on Dec 2010
3) Did not receive the March 18 email 
4) CO not yet assigned
5) PCC and Medicals not yet done


----------



## toti

SlimNeo said:


> Toti..
> whats your exact date of application in august ?
> 
> -Neo-


Neo

today we have alot of new people in P3 , i'm also searching for some other friends who were in July 2010 ,, i think carol in 5-Jul-2010 she is also 176 relative and accountnat also ... this will be our indicator ... she's the first applicant till now ( i mean after July 2010 ) ...so hopfully she gets CO sooner , this will encourage us much more


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

Civil Engineer

Visa Application :VE 175 Paper based 29-Jul-2010, PCC: 18-Apr-2011, Medical : XXX CO: XXX


----------



## toti

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Civil Engineer
> 
> Visa Application :VE 175 Paper based 29-Jul-2010, PCC: 18-Apr-2011, Medical : XXX CO: XXX


welcome behera

did you got 18-mar-2011 email ?


----------



## Artemisa

:ranger:

I'm getting used to lose myself in this thread. 

:tongue1::boxing:


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

toti said:


> welcome behera
> 
> did you got 18-mar-2011 email ?


Nopes toti!!! ;(


----------



## iwh_aus

*Health Requirements Finalised*

Folks,
My online status today shows 'Health requirements finalised' for the both of us, which is kind of a relief as I was worried that changes in our passport details and circumstances may impact this to show up online.
Thanks


----------



## SlimNeo

New P3 guys can update this xls by your own and upload.. Just do a custom sort by selecting all data based on the date once you update your details.

mm.. there is no news of CO allocation today? any one checked in some other forums..?


-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

*What we have to deal with here as a 'democratic' country*

Hi guys

Just want to share you some of the reasons we are leaving, some news links here to give u an idea:

1. Municipalities hike tariffs on the sly: Fin24: Economy

2. Fears voiced about Gauteng tariff hikes: News24: South Africa: News

3. Terre'Blanche: Defence not ready: News24: South Africa: News

4. Zuma: Police Brutality A Concern -  MSN ZA News

Please let me know what u guys think? It's at the very least some reading material, lol.


----------



## HermanB

*Another one*

Ah, another one related to one of the other links:

Cele Plays Down Brutality Fears -  MSN ZA News


----------



## ibarry

*update*

guys i update my info in the xls file


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> It's a 24Hrs news channel and we are using 'follow the sun concept' so we can get the latest updates all the time


That's was an awesome way of describing it!! I think this forum should have a like button for the update! 
:clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Folks,
> My online status today shows 'Health requirements finalised' for the both of us, which is kind of a relief as I was worried that changes in our passport details and circumstances may impact this to show up online.
> Thanks


Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

Artemisa said:


> :ranger:
> 
> I'm getting used to lose myself in this thread.
> 
> :tongue1::boxing:


So true! Same here :ranger: :boxing:


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

SlimNeo said:


> New P3 guys can update this xls by your own and upload.. Just do a custom sort by selecting all data based on the date once you update your details.
> 
> mm.. there is no news of CO allocation today? any one checked in some other forums..?
> 
> 
> -Neo-


hehhh, my application was paperbased not online...thnx for updating the list.


----------



## hellorajshahi

i update my info in the xls file


----------



## Asadns

Guys!!!

ANZSCO code 261313, but since filed application in Jan 09. Can somebody confirm my priority group???


----------



## iwh_aus

Thanks iNinjaN. Hoping to get a CO soon as well. Anyway, there is only 6 weeks before which we should all have a CO allocated.
Good luck.




iNinjaN said:


> Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Thanks iNinjaN. Hoping to get a CO soon as well. Anyway, there is only 6 weeks before which we should all have a CO allocated.
> Good luck.


True true :ranger: I did not realized that 
:boxing:


----------



## SlimNeo

hellorajshahi said:


> i update my info in the xls file


its not opening .. please try again..


----------



## rozam

iNinjaN said:


> So true! Same here :ranger: :boxing:


I think, I refresh this thread more frequently than SWIFT payment in our Bank where I work


----------



## falconflight1

Dear USers, can anyone please guide me about my case, I am civil engineer and applied for visa176 (relative sponsored) in April 2010, my case officer was alloted in May 2010 and droped me an email to re-submit form 80 ( the previous one was not fully completed) and I did accordingly. NOw there is no email what so ever from the CO since May 2010 and since then sitting finger crossed about any further progress.
is there is anyone who is in same position as of mine (applied in 04/2010). secondly can I do medical or Police certificate now or should I wait, just a bit worried that CO havn;t made in contact since May 2010. waiting for a responce from u guys.
thanking in advance,


----------



## amer

falconflight1 said:


> Dear USers, can anyone please guide me about my case, I am civil engineer and applied for visa176 (relative sponsored) in April 2010, my case officer was alloted in May 2010 and droped me an email to re-submit form 80 ( the previous one was not fully completed) and I did accordingly. NOw there is no email what so ever from the CO since May 2010 and since then sitting finger crossed about any further progress.
> is there is anyone who is in same position as of mine (applied in 04/2010). secondly can I do medical or Police certificate now or should I wait, just a bit worried that CO havn;t made in contact since May 2010. waiting for a responce from u guys.
> thanking in advance,


Thats awfully long time...did you try contacting the CO for status update?


----------



## drag288

CO allocated from Team 2
yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
Gaurav next is ur turn buddy. 
Keep all the documents ready......


----------



## iNinjaN

drag288 said:


> CO allocated from Team 2
> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Gaurav next is ur turn buddy.
> Keep all the documents ready......


Congrats drag22 :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

That's great news!!!!! So the things start moving!!!


----------



## iNinjaN

drag288 said:


> CO allocated from Team 2
> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Gaurav next is ur turn buddy.
> Keep all the documents ready......


Ok! Did they ask anything more? Like clarification or new references?


----------



## tanya18

drag288 said:


> CO allocated from Team 2
> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Gaurav next is ur turn buddy.
> Keep all the documents ready......


Congratssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluedolphins

drag288 said:


> CO allocated from Team 2
> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Gaurav next is ur turn buddy.
> Keep all the documents ready......


Congrats Drag288, Could you please mention the email-id/subject line to look for to identify the CO allocation mail since i get lot of junk mails in my inbox. Just want to be extra cautious


----------



## voddy

drag288 said:


> CO allocated from Team 2
> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Gaurav next is ur turn buddy.
> Keep all the documents ready......


Hey Drag288
Congratulations!!!!! Finally some great news to lighten up the morning.. :clap2:

Good luck....


----------



## bluedolphins

Hi Guys,
I have got the CO email about 45 mins back


----------



## tanya18

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got the CO email about 45 mins back


wow..good news indeed.....congrats:clap2::clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got the CO email about 45 mins back


Congrats dude 
:ranger: Amazing news this morning!!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## toti

drag288 said:


> CO allocated from Team 2
> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Gaurav next is ur turn buddy.
> Keep all the documents ready......


Great

things are moving guys


----------



## iNinjaN

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got the CO email about 45 mins back


Has CO asked for further documents?
:ranger:


----------



## ppjagnaan

wow that's great news for today! we really are moving!


----------



## toti

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got the CO email about 45 mins back


what's going on 
Drag and Blue Dolphine now got CO in the same day ... that's really great

i hope from GOD to get my CO soooner


----------



## bluedolphins

I wish everyone gets a CO soon.Good luck guys!!


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> what's going on
> Drag and Blue Dolphine now got CO in the same day ... that's really great
> 
> i hope from GOD to get my CO soooner


Do not worry, u should also get a CO in this week!


----------



## ppjagnaan

so that would mean, nov 2010 - dec 2010 applicants will most likely get allocated on the 3rd week of May?


----------



## drag288

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats drag22 :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> That's great news!!!!! So the things start moving!!!


Thanks


----------



## drag288

iNinjaN said:


> Ok! Did they ask anything more? Like clarification or new references?


Ya my IELTS score card is b/W scan which is not clear CO asked me to provide a color scanned copy
Form 80
Employment reference letter

Except these 3 rest everything shows 'Met' on the document checklist page.


----------



## voddy

drag288 said:


> Ya my IELTS score card is b/W scan which is not clear CO asked me to provide a color scanned copy
> Form 80
> Employment reference letter
> 
> Except these 3 rest everything shows 'Met' on the document checklist page.


why do they want another employment reference letter???


----------



## drag288

bluedolphins said:


> Congrats Drag288, Could you please mention the email-id/subject line to look for to identify the CO allocation mail since i get lot of junk mails in my inbox. Just want to be extra cautious


30 digit number(not sure what is it) - Name of the applicant - Request Documents/ Info CO/ CO's name

add the domain immi.gov.au to the safe sender's list in ur gmail/ email account so that it doesnt go to spam

Set it in such a way that it should go to priority inbox(in my case it was gmail.com)

Hope the info which I've given helps.

Thanks
Divya


----------



## voddy

Could you please let me know why they wanted another reference letter?..cos I got the first one with much difficulty and it took about a month.. 
didn't you submit a previous one? or are they just asking for more proof..


----------



## falconflight1

amer said:


> Thats awfully long time...did you try contacting the CO for status update?


No, I havn't contacted them, do u think I should do? or its the normal processing time?


----------



## kash2182

I think most of us in priority 3 will get mail on 6th may to get ready...


----------



## iwh_aus

*Congratssss*

Congrats to drag288 and bluedolphin. keep us posted guys on further updates.
this is really encouraging.


----------



## HermanB

drag288 said:


> CO allocated from Team 2
> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Gaurav next is ur turn buddy.
> Keep all the documents ready......


Gz!!! Really good news!


----------



## voddy

I just saw the following time line in another forum.. can anyone explain this


_Application date: 10/Nov/2010
ANZSCO 261311
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Email received or not: Y
(Approved 11/Apr/2011)_


----------



## HermanB

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got the CO email about 45 mins back


Wow, really getting close for us then as well . Congrats!!!


----------



## amer

Congrats drag and bluedolphin,

Both of you didnt receive the Mar18 email and yet got the CO so it proves that the Mail doesnt mean much. 

All the best and hope for a speedy Visa approval


----------



## tanya18

voddy said:


> I just saw the following time line in another forum.. can anyone explain this
> 
> 
> _Application date: 10/Nov/2010
> ANZSCO 261311
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> Email received or not: Y
> (Approved 11/Apr/2011)_


Can i know from where you got this detail from>


----------



## voddy

tanya18 said:


> Can i know from where you got this detail from>


885 Priority 3 applicants timeline loging- Since DIAC "get ready"email - StudyConnect.com Forum


----------



## tanya18

i think its for visa 885 not 175....


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> CO allocated from Team 2
> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Gaurav next is ur turn buddy.
> Keep all the documents ready......


Divya, Bluedolphin it's a really good news 
But I didn't got any mail nor the status has changed


----------



## voddy

tanya18 said:


> i think its for visa 885 not 175....



so even if they are Priority 3..they get processed faster..hmm


----------



## drag288

voddy said:


> Could you please let me know why they wanted another reference letter?..cos I got the first one with much difficulty and it took about a month..
> didn't you submit a previous one? or are they just asking for more proof..


Actually we had provided employee reference letter with all the necessary details for the ACS so we sent the same thing to immi. (4 employers - 4 letters in my case)

Not sure why they are asking for the same letter again. I wrote an email to CO asking whether they need the ref letter from all the employers or only the current one.
Awaiting response.


----------



## voddy

drag288 said:


> Actually we had provided employee reference letter with all the necessary details for the ACS so we sent the same thing to immi. (4 employers - 4 letters in my case)
> 
> Not sure why they are asking for the same letter again. I wrote an email to CO asking whether they need the ref letter from all the employers or only the current one.
> Awaiting response.


Thanks for replying..please keep us updated..the reply would clear out our doubts too..


----------



## ibarry

congrats to you guys.Seems they are back on track. From what i have seen so far is, only online applications which are being processed.What about those paper base applicant in Jan 10 to Aug 10????maybe the fortnight update they give us is mostly concerned to paper base applicant. I think they are much above the date they gave us as update for online applicant. Maybe its just a general time date for paper base and online applicant that they gave us every fortnight. what are your thoughts guys?


----------



## HermanB

drag288 said:


> Actually we had provided employee reference letter with all the necessary details for the ACS so we sent the same thing to immi. (4 employers - 4 letters in my case)
> 
> Not sure why they are asking for the same letter again. I wrote an email to CO asking whether they need the ref letter from all the employers or only the current one.
> Awaiting response.


I hope that they don't want from the current employer as it will be a problem for me . I've been jobless since application and I was under the understanding it's only for employment prior to the application date?


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> CO allocated from Team 2
> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Gaurav next is ur turn buddy.
> Keep all the documents ready......


oohhooo..  Drag.. see.. how my magic spell worked out  you got a CO with in 10 days.. 

All the best friend 

Gud luck..
-Neo-


----------



## Indus

SlimNeo said:


> oohhooo..  Drag.. see.. how my magic spell worked out  you got a CO with in 10 days..
> 
> All the best friend
> 
> Gud luck..
> -Neo-


Many Many Congratulations Drag. I am so happy for you. I have also applied as Analyst Programmer. So, it's a good news for me too


----------



## SlimNeo

Gaurav said:


> Divya, Bluedolphin it's a really good news
> But I didn't got any mail nor the status has changed


HI Gaurav..
Drag is from 2 Aug 175 and bluedolphine is from 25 Aug 175 both of them didnt got a 18th March mail .. we have Orange and Zoran from 19 th and 23rd both of them got 18th march mail they didnt post anything till now.. they are 176

Dont worry man .. this means they have took the 175 cases in Aug .. you should wait till they took 176... just may be few hours .. dont worry just start the count down..

All the best !!!
-Neo-


----------



## Guest

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got the CO email about 45 mins back


Many congrats man!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo

Indus said:


> Many Many Congratulations Drag. I am so happy for you. I have also applied as Analyst Programmer. So, it's a good news for me too


Indus according to my analysis you should have got a mail now or in next few hours...

if you have done through an agent please check with him you have got nay thing or not.

-Neo-


----------



## Gaurav

SlimNeo said:


> HI Gaurav..
> Drag is from 2 Aug 175 and bluedolphine is from 25 Aug 175 both of them didnt got a 18th March mail .. we have Orange and Zoran from 19 th and 23rd both of them got 18th march mail they didnt post anything till now.. they are 176
> 
> Dont worry man .. this means they have took the 175 cases in Aug .. you should wait till they took 176... just may be few hours .. dont worry just start the count down..
> 
> All the best !!!
> -Neo-


Thanks for the morale booster.


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> oohhooo..  Drag.. see.. how my magic spell worked out  you got a CO with in 10 days..
> 
> All the best friend
> 
> Gud luck..
> -Neo-


Hey thanks buddy, ur truly a lucky charm for me. I owe u a treat.


----------



## Indus

SlimNeo said:


> Drag is from 2 Aug 175 and bluedolphine is from 25 Aug 175 ...
> -Neo-


Wow! SlimNeo, I didn't notice bluedolphine's one. 25th of August. It's just 5 days before my date of lodgement. Fingers crossed ! 

Good luck Gaurav, you deserve a Co before me.

Cheers


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> oohhooo..  Drag.. see.. how my magic spell worked out  you got a CO with in 10 days..
> 
> All the best friend
> 
> Gud luck..
> -Neo-


Hey thanks buddy, ur truly a lucky charm for me. I owe u a treat.


----------



## statue

Many many congratulations to drag288 and bluedolphins.
Don't worry Gourav, be ready to celebrate tonight


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> HI Gaurav..
> Drag is from 2 Aug 175 and bluedolphine is from 25 Aug 175 both of them didnt got a 18th March mail .. we have Orange and Zoran from 19 th and 23rd both of them got 18th march mail they didnt post anything till now.. they are 176
> 
> Dont worry man .. this means they have took the 175 cases in Aug .. you should wait till they took 176... just may be few hours .. dont worry just start the count down..
> 
> All the best !!!
> -Neo-


Guys,
Slim Neo is like an astrologer his predictions are always correct.
You can count on his predictions.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gaurav

Indus said:


> Wow! SlimNeo, I didn't notice bluedolphine's one. 25th of August. It's just 5 days before my date of lodgement. Fingers crossed !
> 
> Good luck Gaurav, you deserve a Co before me.
> 
> Cheers


We all deserve Indus. Hope we also get the grant together... there would be some really fantastic celebration


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> I just saw the following time line in another forum.. can anyone explain this
> 
> 
> _Application date: 10/Nov/2010
> ANZSCO 261311
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> Email received or not: Y
> (Approved 11/Apr/2011)_


Probably that was an onshore applicant (visa class 885/885 or maybe even 176) Note that the visa class is not mentioned in the information you quoted.


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Divya, Bluedolphin it's a really good news
> But I didn't got any mail nor the status has changed


Just get ready man. You are next :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> Just get ready man. You are next :clap2::clap2:


I have already padded up since long time to enter the crease


----------



## voddy

ausimmi said:


> Probably that was an onshore applicant (visa class 885/885 or maybe even 176) Note that the visa class is not mentioned in the information you quoted.


Yes you are right..as Tanya also says its 588 and they'r anticipation time is 18 months

ours (175) is 18 to 24


----------



## ibarry

Any one have an idea or opinion when paper base applicant will start to be processed?


----------



## Indus

Gaurav said:


> We all deserve Indus. Hope we also get the grant together... there would be some really fantastic celebration


Can't agree more on this Gaurav. It seems this journey is ever ending. Started the whole process more than 2 years back. Life is on hold for me. I am sure its the same for many of us. So, there gonna be REAL celebration. Let's do a get together ( who are in the same country ) once we get our grants 

Cheers


----------



## voddy

Indus said:


> Can't agree more on this Gaurav. It seems this journey is ever ending. Started the whole process more than 2 years back. Life is on hold for me. I am sure its the same for many of us. So, there gonna be REAL celebration. Let's do a get together ( who are in the same country ) once we get our grants
> 
> Cheers


And may be we all could get together somewhere down under one day..


----------



## drag288

statue said:


> Many many congratulations to drag288 and bluedolphins.
> Don't worry Gourav, be ready to celebrate tonight


Thanks.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi All,
Divya and bluedolphins congrats for getting the CO allocation. Phewwww i checked the forum last evening since then there has been a flurry of posts....with almost 10 new pages added in the tread...Things definitely moving fast...
One question to neo? When should i expect a CO: nov 2010 applicant and paper based?
I agree to indus and voddy...we should definitely meet in our own respective countries as well as down under(once all of us land there)when we all get the visa grant since i feel i have made great friends on this forum thought not met them personally but each of my friend has contributed in my move ahead by consoling me when i am feeling down and sharing my happiness in good times.....
Kudos priority 3 members...keep up the good work.....


----------



## orange12

SlimNeo said:


> HI Gaurav..
> Drag is from 2 Aug 175 and bluedolphine is from 25 Aug 175 both of them didnt got a 18th March mail .. we have Orange and Zoran from 19 th and 23rd both of them got 18th march mail they didnt post anything till now.. they are 176
> 
> Dont worry man .. this means they have took the 175 cases in Aug .. you should wait till they took 176... just may be few hours .. dont worry just start the count down..
> 
> All the best !!!
> -Neo-




im a 175 applicant.
and i havent got anything updated yet 
everything's still "required" and no emails from co........

how long more !


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Hi All,
> Divya and bluedolphins congrats for getting the CO allocation. Phewwww i checked the forum last evening since then there has been a flurry of posts....with almost 10 new pages added in the tread...Things definitely moving fast...
> One question to neo? When should i expect a CO: nov 2010 applicant and paper based?
> I agree to indus and voddy...we should definitely meet in our own respective countries as well as down under(once all of us land there)when we all get the visa grant since i feel i have made great friends on this forum thought not met them personally but each of my friend has contributed in my move ahead by consoling me when i am feeling down and sharing my happiness in good times.....
> Kudos priority 3 members...keep up the good work.....


Hi Dhawal,
At present we cannot tell it accurately .. i think they have reached 25 Aug for 175 by today.. if indus also get a CO today then its confirmed that they allocated all the 175 apps in august... i hope we will get a CO max by last week of May...


-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

orange12 said:


> im a 175 applicant.
> and i havent got anything updated yet
> everything's still "required" and no emails from co........
> 
> how long more !


opps you are 175 ?? in the xls its 176.. the what is your date of application ..?

Its bad that you didnt get a Co yet ..

-Neo-


----------



## orange12

SlimNeo said:


> opps you are 175 ?? in the xls its 176.. the what is your date of application ..?
> 
> Its bad that you didnt get a Co yet ..
> 
> -Neo-




19 august 2010, 175 online. 
yea this feeling sucks.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
I feel since there was a freeze on the intake of applications from May to June....post june, in july and aug the number of applications were less.....but since time passed by people must have realized the new rules that came into effect in june and from sept onwards the number of applications must have increased so i think maybe the CO allocation mite slow down a bit....


----------



## Dhawal

orange12 said:


> 19 august 2010, 175 online.
> yea this feeling sucks.


I think you and gaurav should get a CO soon...keep checking your mails...


----------



## SlimNeo

orange12 said:


> 19 august 2010, 175 online.
> yea this feeling sucks.


dont worry  .. you will get it by today or tomorrow.. be calm.. just matter of few hours.. 

I think you ahve got 18th march mail right ? whats your ANCO Job ?

-Neo-


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I feel since there was a freeze on the intake of applications from May to June....post june, in july and aug the number of applications were less.....but since time passed by people must have realized the new rules that came into effect in june and from sept onwards the number of applications must have increased so i think maybe the CO allocation mite slow down a bit....


By september 2010, the freeze on applications had been in place for 3 months and there was no knowing when - if - processing would start for priority 3. Correct me if I am wrong. When I joined the forum in Jan, people had largely given up hope and this thread used to be a bit dormant. I remember Gaurav used to post every few weeks asking if any updates occurred or not  So I think processing should be quick right up till Feb 2011.


----------



## kash2182

I think is nothing to do with visa type i.e 175 or 176 it more to do with different co team .one team would allocated one set of appns and other team would working on other.one team is ahead of other. Divya and dragg can you pls confrm whether team 2 is assigned for both of you?


----------



## Indus

Guys,

I have applied through an agent. I guess my mail will come via him. I do have access to the DIAC status site. I am checking it again and again. Do you have any idea will there be any change in my online status when they will be sending me a mail regarding CO allocation ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi indus,
If CO allocation has reached aug end and sept is about to start....then you, gaurav and orange12 should get CO's soon...definitely in a day or two.....Keep checking your status online and tell your agent to check his mails for the allocation mail....


----------



## iNinjaN

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have applied through an agent. I guess my mail will come via him. I do have access to the DIAC status site. I am checking it again and again. Do you have any idea will there be any change in my online status when they will be sending me a mail regarding CO allocation ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


In ur first page there will be a status change saying mail send with the date.....

Also there will be a change stating "further processing commenced" with the date CO is allocated!

-Ninja-


----------



## Dhawal

Hi ausimmi,
I hope what you saying is true....Lets be positive and hope to get CO's soon.... but if we dont get CO's by may end and with the new point system in place and if DIAC introduces some new priority processing or any new thing then things could get delayed......


----------



## Indus

Thanks Dhawal and iNinjaN! I really appreciate your reply. I will keep checking the online status. My agent has not yet asked me to go for Medical and also not advised me to get the PCC. His view is that as I am from HR country, my application might go for external checking. My agent is great in his service as of today so I have decided to wait for CO and then only I will get those remaining thing done. Hope it won't create any issue.


----------



## amer

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I feel since there was a freeze on the intake of applications from May to June....post june, in july and aug the number of applications were less.....but since time passed by people must have realized the new rules that came into effect in june and from sept onwards the number of applications must have increased so i think maybe the CO allocation mite slow down a bit....


But dont forget that DIAC sent email to applicants up to Feb11 that they will receive CO by June11. So they cant afford to slow down. 

Having said that, I think the number of applicant have been largely impacted due to cut in occupations in SOL after June, and not to forget that Priority2 appicants are already processed separately.


----------



## amer

orange12 said:


> 19 august 2010, 175 online.
> yea this feeling sucks.


Hang on friend...its really really close...


----------



## drag288

kash2182 said:


> I think is nothing to do with visa type i.e 175 or 176 it more to do with different co team .one team would allocated one set of appns and other team would working on other.one team is ahead of other. Divya and dragg can you pls confrm whether team 2 is assigned for both of you?


Yes it is from Team 2


----------



## dengdai

sigh.... why are people who applied after me getting their COs already?

But I have already uploaded all my documents in March and have not heard anything since then! Is a CO already working on my case or is my file just put aside???


----------



## zoranl

Congratulations to drag288 and bluedolphins for getting the CO. That is great news. Hopefully you will get the grant letter in the next 10 to 15 days. 

Regarding my case, nothing yet. I didn't get anything to my email, and online status is still the same, in document checklist everything is still required. But my thoughts are positive. I hope for some news at the end of this week or throughout the next one.

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

I guess it really depends what CO team you get. Team 2 is maybe faster in processing than some other team.

The end of June is closing in, so I believe everybody will get their CO, or visa grants.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## amer

dengdai said:


> sigh.... why are people who applied after me getting their COs already?
> 
> But I have already uploaded all my documents in March and have not heard anything since then! Is a CO already working on my case or is my file just put aside???


I understand your frustration...only thing i can say is hang on tight. Wait for the official timeline from DIAC and if they have already processed pass Feb-10, contact them to ask the status of your application.


----------



## amer

zoranl said:


> Congratulations to drag288 and bluedolphins for getting the CO. That is great news. Hopefully you will get the grant letter in the next 10 to 15 days.
> 
> Regarding my case, nothing yet. I didn't get anything to my email, and online status is still the same, in document checklist everything is still required. But my thoughts are positive. I hope for some news at the end of this week or throughout the next one.
> 
> Zoran


Its not yet your turn mate, the latest 175 being processed is Aug 10...still another 5 more months before your turns up...

Then again, when have DIAC followed the application date right, who knows u might get CO tomorrow, hehe...


----------



## iNinjaN

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got the CO email about 45 mins back


Hey bluedolphins, could u pls tell us ur case officer belongs to which team?
For drag22 it's team 2!

And what two have asked to provide more?
:ranger:


----------



## zoranl

dengdai said:


> sigh.... why are people who applied after me getting their COs already?
> 
> But I have already uploaded all my documents in March and have not heard anything since then! Is a CO already working on my case or is my file just put aside???


Hi dengdai,

Maybe you will go straight to the grant if all the documents are uploaded.

That's what happened to my brother last year. He uploaded every single document, did the medicals and PCC, and got a straight visa grant. No CO, no nothing.

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

amer said:


> Its not yet your turn mate, the latest 175 being processed is Aug 10...still another 5 more months before your turns up...
> 
> Then again, when have DIAC followed the application date right, who knows u might get CO tomorrow, hehe...


Hi amer,

I applied on August 23, 2010 for 176 family sponsorship visa. And got the famous March 18 mail so maybe DIAC will process my application in the next two weeks or so. Obiously they have arrived to August 2010 applicants.

Zoran


----------



## amer

zoranl said:


> Hi dengdai,
> 
> Maybe you will go straight to the grant if all the documents are uploaded.
> 
> That's what happened to my brother last year. He uploaded every single document, did the medicals and PCC, and got a straight visa grant. No CO, no nothing.
> 
> Zoran


Oh I am sorry, you signature is confusing, just realised you applied in Aug2010.

Dont worry your turn is up soon!!!


----------



## amer

zoranl said:


> Hi amer,
> 
> I applied on August 23, 2010 for 176 family sponsorship visa. And got the famous March 18 mail so maybe DIAC will process my application in the next two weeks or so. Obiously they have arrived to August 2010 applicants.
> 
> Zoran


Yeah sorry mate, my eyes must have gone bonkers staring at this thread so long...anyway i think you might get your Visa straight since you have front loaded everything and got the DIAC letter which means CO can make decision immediately at the initial assessment.


----------



## zoranl

amer said:


> Yeah sorry mate, my eyes must have gone bonkers staring at this thread so long...anyway i think you might get your Visa straight since you have front loaded everything and got the DIAC letter which means CO can make decision immediately at the initial assessment.


No worries mate. Sometimes I also get confused about my signature hehe.

Well, that is the possibility also, a straight grant. I have uploaded literally everything. I big help was my brother because he applied for the visa at the end of 2009, and got it in April 2010. Straight grant, no word from CO. So he gave me an advice what documents to prepare. 

We shall see what happens in the next week or two.

Zoran


----------



## dengdai

zoranl said:


> Hi dengdai,
> 
> Maybe you will go straight to the grant if all the documents are uploaded.
> 
> That's what happened to my brother last year. He uploaded every single document, did the medicals and PCC, and got a straight visa grant. No CO, no nothing.
> 
> Zoran



i really hope that's the case! 

 coz for my case, i don't think my CO will need to contact me since everything is there and just needs his/her verification and approval. :clap2:


----------



## zoranl

dengdai said:


> i really hope that's the case!
> 
> coz for my case, i don't think my CO will need to contact me since everything is there and just needs his/her verification and approval. :clap2:


I am in the same shoes like you are, only applied at the later date. Everything uploaded, medicals finalized, just waiting. Maybe we will be given a prize in the form of a straight grant after all the waiting.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## amer

dengdai said:


> i really hope that's the case!
> 
> coz for my case, i don't think my CO will need to contact me since everything is there and just needs his/her verification and approval. :clap2:


I hope so too, i saw in another forum getting CO straight as he uploaded everything up front. He got the famous DIAC letter...


----------



## SlimNeo

Time out!!! 

For every one who got CO today .. All the best!!! lets get the party on...

For every one in aug who have not got the CO, prepare yourself to celebrate tomorrow... 

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

Time out!!! 

For every one who got CO today .. All the best!!! lets get the party on...

For every one in aug who have not got the CO, prepare yourself to celebrate tomorrow... 

-Neo-


----------



## Indus

SlimNeo said:


> Time out!!!
> 
> For every one who got CO today .. All the best!!! lets get the party on...
> 
> For every one in aug who have not got the CO, prepare yourself to celebrate tomorrow...
> 
> -Neo-[/QUOTE
> 
> COs are done for today! Yeah, looking forward to tomorrow. If I really get a CO tomorrow then I will treat you as a soothsayer and consult you with consultation fee in rest of the process


----------



## iocampo

Hi just new here in the forume:
Here's my timeline:

ACS Favorable Assessment- Nov 27, 2009
IELTS- 7.5 OBS, Apr 10, 2010
Lodged VE 176- May 7, 2010

No letter from DIAC yet. Hopefully to get the good new on their May 6 update. Good luck to us all.


----------



## orange12

hi guys

any idea how many days visa stamping in the passport will take?
im in australia now and ill have to exit and re enter.
need to plan for leave. 

also, my pcc were from my 457visa which is valid till 10 June.
Do you think I should apply for a new one or if the visa is granted by end may, the co wouldnt like such a short re-enter expiry date? 

thanks for your advices..


----------



## SlimNeo

orange12 said:


> hi guys
> 
> any idea how many days visa stamping in the passport will take?
> im in australia now and ill have to exit and re enter.
> need to plan for leave.
> 
> also, my pcc were from my 457visa which is valid till 10 June.
> Do you think I should apply for a new one or if the visa is granted by end may, the co wouldnt like such a short re-enter expiry date?
> 
> thanks for your advices..


You can just go to NZ/figi on a week end and get it stamped. you just need to exit and enter Aus .

I am not sure about your PCC. Leave it to CO let him decide what needs to be done.

- Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

All,
A good day to see things moving! Couple of people got CO today!!!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Definitely would see a smooth progress going ahead  :ranger:


----------



## mihiri

Hi,
Any update on medical Test Statuses?. Mine still says Further medical results referred.



iNinjaN said:


> Woow that's a different news  I would also like to know, how much time did it took for ur Medicals to show finalized?
> Also tell, that whether ur medical reports were uploaded online or it was courier?
> 
> When was ur visa filed?
> And I believe u got the 18th march mail right?


----------



## rozam

dengdai said:


> sigh.... why are people who applied after me getting their COs already?
> 
> But I have already uploaded all my documents in March and have not heard anything since then! Is a CO already working on my case or is my file just put aside???


Are u a paper based applicant?


----------



## dengdai

rozam said:


> Are u a paper based applicant?


no. i am an online applicant.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

every1 getting their COs, mera no. kab aayega??? I have lodged paper based apl on 29th Jul-10 but still no sign of CO allocation yet.....;(

Civil Engineer| 29-Jul-2010: Applied for GSM 175 (paper based) | PCC: 18-Apr-2011|MED: XXXX| CO Allocated : XXXX| Grant -XXXX |


----------



## rozam

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> every1 getting their COs, mera no. kab aayega??? I have lodged paper based apl on 29th Jul-10 but still no sign of CO allocation yet.....;(
> 
> Civil Engineer| 29-Jul-2010: Applied for GSM 175 (paper based) | PCC: 18-Apr-2011|MED: XXXX| CO Allocated : XXXX| Grant -XXXX |


I have lodged paper based application december 2009 and no CO yet


----------



## iNinjaN

mihiri said:


> Hi,
> Any update on medical Test Statuses?. Mine still says Further medical results referred.


Mine as well the same! But nothing to worry, once CO is allocated it will be done


----------



## bluedolphins

ibarry said:


> Any one have an idea or opinion when paper base applicant will start to be processed?


Hi Ibarry,
I am a paper based applicant 25-aug,2010. got the CO mail this morning.so i guess they have started it. i think u are next..gud luck.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

rozam said:


> I have lodged paper based application december 2009 and no CO yet


Paper based applications are slower as compared to online applications or wht? I hope paper based applications are moving with less speed or atleast crawling....

Civil Engineer| 29-Jul-2010: Applied for GSM 175 (paper based) | PCC: 18-Apr-2011|MED: XXXX| CO Allocated : XXXX| Grant -XXXX |


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Ibarry,
> I am a paper based applicant 25-aug,2010. got the CO mail this morning.so i guess they have started it. i think u are next..gud luck.


This making me more tense since I have lodged paper based application on 29th Jul-2010.

Civil Engineer| 29-Jul-2010: Applied for GSM 175 (paper based) | PCC: 18-Apr-2011|MED: XXXX| CO Allocated : XXXX| Grant -XXXX |


----------



## rozam

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> This making me more tense since I have lodged paper based application on 29th Jul-2010.
> 
> Civil Engineer| 29-Jul-2010: Applied for GSM 175 (paper based) | PCC: 18-Apr-2011|MED: XXXX| CO Allocated : XXXX| Grant -XXXX |


I have already started to stop thinking about all this mess up with COs, because there is no RULE seems to be applying, 
we can see 2010 papre based allocation of CO and 2009 paper based no CO, so one doesn't know if there are any regulations with which the groups of COs work


----------



## iNinjaN

bluedolphins said:


> Hi Ibarry,
> I am a paper based applicant 25-aug,2010. got the CO mail this morning.so i guess they have started it. i think u are next..gud luck.


Hi bluedolphins 
Could u please share ur CO belongs to which team ? 
Also what additional information he has asked?

-Ninja


----------



## bluedolphins

iNinjaN said:


> Hey bluedolphins, could u pls tell us ur case officer belongs to which team?
> For drag22 it's team 2!
> 
> And what two have asked to provide more?
> :ranger:


Hi iNinjaN,
Mine is also from team2, they hv asked me to provide :bank statements, F16 and EPF statements.


----------



## iNinjaN

bluedolphins said:


> Hi iNinjaN,
> Mine is also from team2, they hv asked me to provide :bank statements, F16 and EPF statements.


Woow thanks for the info! 
Bank statements, form 16??? That's bit surprising! :confused2:

Do keep us posted about ur progress :ranger:
All the very best!


----------



## Guest

bluedolphins said:


> Hi iNinjaN,
> Mine is also from team2, they hv asked me to provide :bank statements, F16 and EPF statements.


What's F16 and EPF???


----------



## bluedolphins

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> This making me more tense since I have lodged paper based application on 29th Jul-2010.
> 
> Civil Engineer| 29-Jul-2010: Applied for GSM 175 (paper based) | PCC: 18-Apr-2011|MED: XXXX| CO Allocated : XXXX| Grant -XXXX |


I think you will get a CO soon...all the best!!!


----------



## bluedolphins

ausimmi said:


> What's F16 and EPF???


Hi Ausimmi,
F16-form16 based on which we file our income tax return in india,EPF:- Employee provident fund statement.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

bluedolphins said:


> I think you will get a CO soon...all the best!!!


, 
Thnx bluedolphins. Insha Allah, I will get it very soon. As advised from secret sources I will be getting it on next update only.

Civil Engineer| 29-Jul-2010: Applied for GSM 175 (paper based) | PCC: 18-Apr-2011|MED: XXXX| CO Allocated : XXXX| Grant -XXXX |


----------



## ibarry

hi Bluedolphine, first of all congrats!!
You have been asked to provide these document because you did not provide work reference or they are just asking for further proof??
I have an issue with 1 of my ex employer as they were paying me cash and only parts of the salary i was deposited on my account. Also i was not doing any tax return as am a low income employee. But they were given me my pay slips which i sent with my application and with the reference letter from them?
do you think this can be an issue?or is there any other way that i can proved them that i was really paid by this company?


----------



## orange12

*pcc*

hi guys.

one more question.
the australian federal police checks comes in black and white...does that mean i need to have it certified true copy before uploading it online?

or did u all just uploaded it as it is...?

thanks


----------



## toti

bluedolphins said:


> Hi iNinjaN,
> Mine is also from team2, they hv asked me to provide :bank statements, F16 and EPF statements.


why they want bank statment , it's to ensure that you are working in the cmpany which paying you through bank or what ? could you clarify


----------



## iNinjaN

orange12 said:


> hi guys.
> 
> one more question.
> the australian federal police checks comes in black and white...does that mean i need to have it certified true copy before uploading it online?
> 
> or did u all just uploaded it as it is...?
> 
> thanks


Needs to be uploaded as it is! They know is black and white  

Do not worry!


----------



## Guest

orange12 said:


> hi guys.
> 
> one more question.
> the australian federal police checks comes in black and white...does that mean i need to have it certified true copy before uploading it online?
> 
> or did u all just uploaded it as it is...?
> 
> thanks


nopes Police checks of all types can be simply uploaded as is - no certification needed.


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> why they want bank statment , it's to ensure that you are working in the cmpany which paying you through bank or what ? could you clarify


these are all required as evidence to prove that you have actually been working with the said company. 
Some people provide fake experience letters so these are necessary..bank statements of several months from here and there for few years would be enough..EPF and ETF are also for same purpose..


----------



## dengdai

my theories are... COs contacting certain people may just be reaching out for you to get your checks / meds done.... 
so don't know if the COs will inform those that a CO has been allocated if you already uploaded everything (meaning these people might just get a grant out of the blue). 

Anyone can comment?


----------



## Artemisa

Good day to all of you!

Whoa. In a single day, two CO allocated. Now everything looks suddenly close.


----------



## Artemisa

dengdai said:


> my theories are... COs contacting certain people may just be reaching out for you to get your checks / meds done....
> so don't know if the COs will inform those that a CO has been allocated if you already uploaded everything (meaning these people might just get a grant out of the blue).
> 
> Anyone can comment?


I have no theories anymore. Just waiting. :tongue1:


----------



## yks

Great going guys ....:clap2::clap2:

Lets hope for the best for all of us. 

YKS
:ranger:
VE175
30 Dec 2010


----------



## Gaurav

Cannot sleep today, desperately waiting for tomorrow to get that most awaited status change 

Have Divya and BlueDolphin allocated to CO Team 2 only??? :ranger: i.e same team


----------



## Artemisa

Gaurav said:


> Cannot sleep today, desperately waiting for tomorrow to get that most awaited status change


Within some weeks, probably I'll be living the same situation


----------



## dengdai

Gaurav said:


> Cannot sleep today, desperately waiting for tomorrow to get that most awaited status change
> 
> Have Divya and BlueDolphin allocated to CO Team 2 only??? :ranger: i.e same team


why tomorrow?


----------



## SlimNeo

dengdai said:


> why tomorrow?


Hi man ,
You are from which country? are you applied through an agent ? whats your ANZCO job ? how many years of exp you have ..?

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> Cannot sleep today, desperately waiting for tomorrow to get that most awaited status change
> 
> Have Divya and BlueDolphin allocated to CO Team 2 only??? :ranger: i.e same team


Yes same team 2 Gaurav!!
:ranger:


----------



## krishz

drag288 said:


> Yes it is from Team 2


Hi congratulation for the CO allocation...actually what is team 2???could you please explain..


----------



## krishz

Dhawal said:


> Hi indus,
> If CO allocation has reached aug end and sept is about to start....then you, gaurav and orange12 should get CO's soon...definitely in a day or two.....Keep checking your status online and tell your agent to check his mails for the allocation mail....


Hi Dhawal...If CO allocation has reached aug end means its 2010 right???
but I have launched the visa by November 2009....so any idea in my case???


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi all i am 176 applicant my online lodgment completed 13 July 2010... Didn't receive email regarding a CO or assigned one 
Didn't make medicals or PCC.
Any news?

Abdulrahman


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> I have lodged paper based application december 2009 and no CO yet


Hi....

I lodged visa on november 2009(175), it's an Electronic based application but still no mail from CO....so paper based or e-visa no difference I believe...what do you say???any idea about when 2009 applications will be processed??


----------



## Dhawal

Hi krishz,
Yes its reached aug 2010 end.....Dont see much difference between paper based and online application....but since online application can be assessed faster online its a tad bit faster compared to paper......Also Diac has mentioned that online applications will be processed faster compared to paper.
Since the official lodgement date is oct 2009 in their mail...i feel in the next update it should move till nov end in their mail update this friday....So basically i feel you should get CO soon....Have all your documents been submitted?
Yours could be a scenario where a CO has been assigned to you and since all your documents are in place the CO has not contacted you.......


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> Hi....
> 
> I lodged visa on november 2009(175), it's an Electronic based application but still no mail from CO....so paper based or e-visa no difference I believe...what do you say???any idea about when 2009 applications will be processed??


Im dec09 paper based and no co, 175, p3. I think next update on may 6 will explain alot of things


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hi all,

Congratulation for Rackspace, Grag288 and Bluedolphin in getting COs.

I missed the forum for couple of days and tried to go through all posting which I missed. Amazingly, I could not manage to go through all threads since the volume is very high :eyebrows: . Finally I jumped to the last page. Thread is moving very fast and this would be the most active Aussi migration thread.

Just to keep you inform that on my case that I submitted all information requested by the CO today and hope I will get the grant letter tomorrow or day after. 

Chaminda


----------



## Dhawal

Hi guys,
One theory that i can propose for people like rozam and krishz not getting CO's while people like divya and bluedolphin getting CO's is....
When diac gives the updated date in the fortnight mail......say for example there are 5 different teams of CO's(each team could have x number of members).The processing speed of each team is different.....when diac is giving the updates the team which lags behind the most and updating the last application is the date that is shown in the email update.......in the meanwhile the other teams keep on processing the applications as and when they finish processing the current applications and keep on moving forward....I feel the application that the team picks is randomly(cant explain this part)..
Here say team2 has finished processing the previous applications and reached august2010 and that could explain divya and bluedolphin getting CO's while team5 is the slowest or the farthest and is still processing oct 2009 applicants so the update on the diac mail is oct 2009....
Now as to why rozam and krishz have not got CO's?This could be because team5 will take up their case(maybe decided internally) and since team5 is the slowest they havent recieved the CO yet....
Same could be the case for say may2010 applicant....If a may2010 applicant has not got a CO(say he would be getting a Team3 CO)...and team3 is checking feb2010 applicant and he is faster then team5 then may2010 could get a a CO faster then dec2009 applicant.....
Hope this explains the answer why some get CO's faster compared to others?Just a vague theory...
How do the teams decide which application should go to which team is something difficult to predict....and i also feel applications from the same month are scattered to different teams....that could explain the reason why some people from august 2010 have not recieved CO's if (a big IF) people with lodgement dates in aug but prior to divya's and bluedolphin's lodgement date dont recieve the CO in the next 2-3 days.....


----------



## iwh_aus

Dhawal,
This kind of makes sense except that this doesn't necessarily agree to what DIAC always claims- CO allocation in order of lodgement date.
But you have proposed a good hypothesis. If only we could somehow validate it, some of the unrest would have subsided.
Thanks




Dhawal said:


> Hi guys,
> One theory that i can propose for people like rozam and krishz not getting CO's while people like divya and bluedolphin getting CO's is....
> When diac gives the updated date in the fortnight mail......say for example there are 5 different teams of CO's(each team could have x number of members).The processing speed of each team is different.....when diac is giving the updates the team which lags behind the most and updating the last application is the date that is shown in the email update.......in the meanwhile the other teams keep on processing the applications as and when they finish processing the current applications and keep on moving forward....I feel the application that the team picks is randomly(cant explain this part)..
> Here say team2 has finished processing the previous applications and reached august2010 and that could explain divya and bluedolphin getting CO's while team5 is the slowest or the farthest and is still processing oct 2009 applicants so the update on the diac mail is oct 2009....
> Now as to why rozam and krishz have not got CO's?This could be because team5 will take up their case(maybe decided internally) and since team5 is the slowest they havent recieved the CO yet....
> Same could be the case for say may2010 applicant....If a may2010 applicant has not got a CO(say he would be getting a Team3 CO)...and team3 is checking feb2010 applicant and he is faster then team5 then may2010 could get a a CO faster then dec2009 applicant.....
> Hope this explains the answer why some get CO's faster compared to others?Just a vague theory...


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
Yes but if DIAC claims CO allocation in order of lodgement date then why have some people recieved CO's out of turn?I am just assuming certain things and gving this hypothesis.....


----------



## iwh_aus

Totally agree with you and with what we have seen on this forum, looks like they are not following what they say they follow. In fact, your hypothesis at least gives a reasonable explanation to the proceedings.



Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Yes but if DIAC claims CO allocation in order of lodgement date then why have some people recieved CO's out of turn?I am just assuming certain things and gving this hypothesis.....


----------



## HermanB

*Congratulation*

Congratulations to all the ones getting CO's! It's moving along, good to see. We actually got our PCC's today! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Suhel

*Can anyone please clarify*



SlimNeo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Congratulation for Rackspace, Grag288 and Bluedolphin on getting COs.
> 
> Can anyone please clarify few questions which are Haunting me
> 
> 1)Currently I have travelled out from India to Paris,France for 6 months on a project . Once when my CO is allocated , will the CO ask for Police verification from Paris ,France Police.
> 
> 2)I have logged my online application in Dec 2010 , When can I expect a CO to be allocated . A rough idea will help me to be back to India.
> 
> 3) My IELTS score for Reading , writing and speaking is 7 and above , except for Listening where I have got 6.5 .Will this effect my processing time and CO allocation?
> 
> 4)Do I need to update in DIAC website about my change in address and my travel to Paris , France for 6 months.
> 
> Thank you all and best of luck .
> 
> *Online Visa Application *175. (261112): Dec 2010| *PCC*: Pending | *Medicals: *Pending | *Case Officer assigned*: Pending


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Congratulations to all the ones getting CO's! It's moving along, good to see. We actually got our PCC's today! Good luck to everyone!


Hey congrats!!! All the best!
So all ur documents complete, so would hope u shuld get ur grant letter directly 
:ranger:


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Hi guys,
> One theory that i can propose for people like rozam and krishz not getting CO's while people like divya and bluedolphin getting CO's is....
> When diac gives the updated date in the fortnight mail......say for example there are 5 different teams of CO's(each team could have x number of members).The processing speed of each team is different.....when diac is giving the updates the team which lags behind the most and updating the last application is the date that is shown in the email update.......in the meanwhile the other teams keep on processing the applications as and when they finish processing the current applications and keep on moving forward....I feel the application that the team picks is randomly(cant explain this part)..
> Here say team2 has finished processing the previous applications and reached august2010 and that could explain divya and bluedolphin getting CO's while team5 is the slowest or the farthest and is still processing oct 2009 applicants so the update on the diac mail is oct 2009....
> Now as to why rozam and krishz have not got CO's?This could be because team5 will take up their case(maybe decided internally) and since team5 is the slowest they havent recieved the CO yet....
> Same could be the case for say may2010 applicant....If a may2010 applicant has not got a CO(say he would be getting a Team3 CO)...and team3 is checking feb2010 applicant and he is faster then team5 then may2010 could get a a CO faster then dec2009 applicant.....
> Hope this explains the answer why some get CO's faster compared to others?Just a vague theory...
> How do the teams decide which application should go to which team is something difficult to predict....and i also feel applications from the same month are scattered to different teams....that could explain the reason why some people from august 2010 have not recieved CO's if (a big IF) people with lodgement dates in aug but prior to divya's and bluedolphin's lodgement date dont recieve the CO in the next 2-3 days.....


I agree with you...

But do you really think that one CO can make a assessment on a general nurse application, ITC business analyst application and Dentist . Different skills set required to access different Job category. 

So there might be a hidden link to CO skills also.. it might be like one CO team might have people of a particular skills. May be team 2 has a CO specialized ITC jobs they took all the ITC category jobs today under 175.. Tomorrow while they will pick up 176 ITC jobs.. some other CO group start picking up accounts related applications....

just wait till tomorrow and see... we might have a good view... 

Gud night .. off to sleep... since wife is not home am living a gost life 

-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Hey congrats!!! All the best!
> So all ur documents complete, so would hope u shuld get ur grant letter directly
> :ranger:


Not sure, just need to get a reference letter from previous employer to be safe, even though I don't think it will be necessary. But like they say, better safe than sorry. Other than that, our agent says all the documents are uploaded and ready.

Now we just need that infamous case officer team


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> I agree with you...
> 
> But do you really think that one CO can make a assessment on a general nurse application, ITC business analyst application and Dentist . Different skills set required to access different Job category.
> 
> So there might be a hidden link to CO skills also.. it might be like one CO team might have people of a particular skills. May be team 2 has a CO specialized ITC jobs they took all the ITC category jobs today under 175.. Tomorrow while they will pick up 176 ITC jobs.. some other CO group start picking up accounts related applications....
> 
> just wait till tomorrow and see... we might have a good view...
> 
> Gud night .. off to sleep... since wife is not home am living a gost life
> 
> -Neo-


Actually if u see neo, in a team there are 5-7 case officers each officer looking inti different category! This came to know via agent!

Aussieland got a co from team4... So I believe every team has officers specialized for different skills set 

:ranger:


----------



## HermanB

Suhel said:


> SlimNeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Congratulation for Rackspace, Grag288 and Bluedolphin on getting COs.
> 
> Can anyone please clarify few questions which are Haunting me
> 
> 1)Currently I have travelled out from India to Paris,France for 6 months on a project . Once when my CO is allocated , will the CO ask for Police verification from Paris ,France Police.
> 
> 2)I have logged my online application in Dec 2010 , When can I expect a CO to be allocated . A rough idea will help me to be back to India.
> 
> 3) My IELTS score for Reading , writing and speaking is 7 and above , except for Listening where I have got 6.5 .Will this effect my processing time and CO allocation?
> 
> 4)Do I need to update in DIAC website about my change in address and my travel to Paris , France for 6 months.
> 
> Thank you all and best of luck .
> 
> *Online Visa Application *175. (261112): Dec 2010| *PCC*: Pending | *Medicals: *Pending | *Case Officer assigned*: Pending
> 
> 
> 
> 1)Currently I have travelled out from India to Paris,France for 6 months on a project . Once when my CO is allocated , will the CO ask for Police verification from Paris ,France Police. *- No, it's only if you reside in a country for 12 months or more*
> 
> 2)I have logged my online application in Dec 2010 , When can I expect a CO to be allocated . A rough idea will help me to be back to India. *- If you have received the 18 March mail, definitely before 16 June 2011*
> 
> 3) My IELTS score for Reading , writing and speaking is 7 and above , except for Listening where I have got 6.5 .Will this effect my processing time and CO allocation? *- Well, to get the full 25 points towards your visa, you NEED to get at least 7 or above in ALL the sections, if you are aiming for the 15 points, then it should not be a problem.*
> 
> 4)Do I need to update in DIAC website about my change in address and my travel to Paris , France for 6 months. *- If your permanent address has changed, then yes, you need to. As for the travels, I'm not so sure but don't think you need to.*
> 
> I hope this helps you and if someone can correct me, please do
Click to expand...


----------



## savuka

Hi, new to this all this and haven't quite got to grips with it all and will figure it out later but details are:

Systems Analyst: 261112 (ACS re-assess)175 visa onine:29 Oct-2010/PCC Pending /Medicals: Apr-2011/Case officer: pending

Praying we get a case officer soon before all the changes in a couple of months


----------



## savuka

Hi, new to this all this and haven't quite got to grips with it all and will figure it out later but details are:

*Systems Analyst: 261112 (ACS re-assess)175 visa onine:29 Oct-2010/PCC Pending /Medicals: Apr-2011/Case officer: pending

Praying we get a case officer soon before all the changes in a couple of months!

cheers*


----------



## iwh_aus

Congrats HermanB on getting the PCCs after a long wait. Good luck with the rest of the process.



HermanB said:


> Congratulations to all the ones getting CO's! It's moving along, good to see. We actually got our PCC's today! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## orange12

oppss question again! :S

Australian side police check...
did you guys submit non photographic documents that is certified true copy?

or just, passport and drivers licence....?

thanks


----------



## kash2182

Any CO allocation today?


----------



## kash2182

orange12 said:


> oppss question again! :S
> 
> Australian side police check...
> did you guys submit non photographic documents that is certified true copy?
> 
> or just, passport and drivers licence....?
> 
> thanks


Any CO allocation today?


----------



## Gaurav

kash2182 said:


> Any CO allocation today?


No CO as of now


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> No CO as of now


We received at around 10am Singapore time. which is 11:30 Adelaide time.
Its still 7am IST. You might receive it by 9:30-10am IST.


----------



## dengdai

Dhawal said:


> Hi guys,
> One theory that i can propose for people like rozam and krishz not getting CO's while people like divya and bluedolphin getting CO's is....
> When diac gives the updated date in the fortnight mail......say for example there are 5 different teams of CO's(each team could have x number of members).The processing speed of each team is different.....when diac is giving the updates the team which lags behind the most and updating the last application is the date that is shown in the email update.......in the meanwhile the other teams keep on processing the applications as and when they finish processing the current applications and keep on moving forward....I feel the application that the team picks is randomly(cant explain this part)..
> Here say team2 has finished processing the previous applications and reached august2010 and that could explain divya and bluedolphin getting CO's while team5 is the slowest or the farthest and is still processing oct 2009 applicants so the update on the diac mail is oct 2009....
> Now as to why rozam and krishz have not got CO's?This could be because team5 will take up their case(maybe decided internally) and since team5 is the slowest they havent recieved the CO yet....
> Same could be the case for say may2010 applicant....If a may2010 applicant has not got a CO(say he would be getting a Team3 CO)...and team3 is checking feb2010 applicant and he is faster then team5 then may2010 could get a a CO faster then dec2009 applicant.....
> Hope this explains the answer why some get CO's faster compared to others?Just a vague theory...
> How do the teams decide which application should go to which team is something difficult to predict....and i also feel applications from the same month are scattered to different teams....that could explain the reason why some people from august 2010 have not recieved CO's if (a big IF) people with lodgement dates in aug but prior to divya's and bluedolphin's lodgement date dont recieve the CO in the next 2-3 days.....


I agree that probably COs are allocated to certain skills, so maybe certain teams process certain types of skills, so people within the teams will get processed in terms of lodgement date but not as a general pool.

Any engineers out there who applied for 175? I am a Feb 2010 applicant that have uploaded all my docs but no news of getting a CO or visa yet


----------



## muralip

orange12 said:


> oppss question again! :S
> 
> Australian side police check...
> did you guys submit non photographic documents that is certified true copy?
> 
> or just, passport and drivers licence....?
> 
> thanks


Hi 

No need passport for aussie PCC Check i think.. for indian pcc required passport


----------



## Indus

First thing I did today is check my visa status. No CO as of now.I am sure I will be hitting DIAC visa status page many time. 

Good luck to everyone who are expecting a CO today.


----------



## dengdai

Indus said:


> First thing I did today is check my visa status. No CO as of now.I am sure I will be hitting DIAC visa status page many time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are expecting a CO today.


same here! it's what I do every morning and throughout the whole day! And this is when emails are automatically directed to my phone, so I'd be getting the email from DIAC if my visa's approved. But i just can't help checking continuously. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> We received at around 10am Singapore time. which is 11:30 Adelaide time.
> Its still 7am IST. You might receive it by 9:30-10am IST.


It's exact 10AM here now, still no CO.


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> It's exact 10AM here now, still no CO.


Almost 2:30pm Adelaide time. They work only until 4pm. :ranger:


----------



## bluedolphins

ibarry said:


> hi Bluedolphine, first of all congrats!!
> You have been asked to provide these document because you did not provide work reference or they are just asking for further proof??
> I have an issue with 1 of my ex employer as they were paying me cash and only parts of the salary i was deposited on my account. Also i was not doing any tax return as am a low income employee. But they were given me my pay slips which i sent with my application and with the reference letter from them?
> do you think this can be an issue?or is there any other way that i can proved them that i was really paid by this company?


Hi ibarry,
I can say this, if they ask you for your salary account statements then you can present them with the same to show half of your salary comes in your account. can you get a letter from your employer stating that half of your salary comes as cash for you and other important points can be covered in the same letter. Please note this is my personal approach to this situation, other members can also comment. please let me know if you need any furthur questions for me.Gud luck my friend.


----------



## bluedolphins

toti said:


> why they want bank statment , it's to ensure that you are working in the cmpany which paying you through bank or what ? could you clarify


thats correct, just to ensure you are getting a regular salary from your employer!!


----------



## bluedolphins

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulation for Rackspace, Grag288 and Bluedolphin in getting COs.
> 
> I missed the forum for couple of days and tried to go through all posting which I missed. Amazingly, I could not manage to go through all threads since the volume is very high :eyebrows: . Finally I jumped to the last page. Thread is moving very fast and this would be the most active Aussi migration thread.
> 
> Just to keep you inform that on my case that I submitted all information requested by the CO today and hope I will get the grant letter tomorrow or day after.
> 
> Chaminda


Hi Chaminda,
thanks. I want to know at what stage i can request my CO to extend the date of entering AUS as you did i your case, please help?


----------



## rackspace

dengdai said:


> I agree that probably COs are allocated to certain skills, so maybe certain teams process certain types of skills, so people within the teams will get processed in terms of lodgement date but not as a general pool.
> 
> Any engineers out there who applied for 175? I am a Feb 2010 applicant that have uploaded all my docs but no news of getting a CO or visa yet


I am Engineer and July 2010 applicant, I have been allocated a CO.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

Oleel..lala..olee..Oooo...); Finally today morning CO has been allocated....yes its from team 2 only...just asking for medicals...wow...);


----------



## tanya18

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Oleel..lala..olee..Oooo...); Finally today morning CO has been allocated....yes its from team 2 only...just asking for medicals...wow...);


Congrats....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Oleel..lala..olee..Oooo...); Finally today morning CO has been allocated....yes its from team 2 only...just asking for medicals...wow...);


Thats a gud news..  ... All the best!!!

-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Oleel..lala..olee..Oooo...); Finally today morning CO has been allocated....yes its from team 2 only...just asking for medicals...wow...);


Congratz!!! Just wish we could get one too, but no it's a bit early, haha. All the best!!


----------



## iNinjaN

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Oleel..lala..olee..Oooo...); Finally today morning CO has been allocated....yes its from team 2 only...just asking for medicals...wow...);


Pleasant news!! Congrats :clap2: :clap2: 
:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

tanya18 said:


> Congrats....:clap2::clap2:


thnx tanya.


----------



## Indus

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> thnx tanya.


Congrats Biswaranjan! Come on DIAC show some more CO allocation today.


----------



## Gaurav

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Oleel..lala..olee..Oooo...); Finally today morning CO has been allocated....yes its from team 2 only...just asking for medicals...wow...);


cONGRATS dUDE!!!!!!! this is the best possible mail from CO one can get :clap2::clap2:
m waiting for my turn :confused2:


----------



## iNinjaN

I am hoping more CO Teams will come in action by tomorrow. They have 8 Teams (whcih i have seen as far of now, people getting allocated to Team 8) and every team has 6-8 COs...
:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

So do not loose heart guys like gaurav, toti, indus... you guys should be getting the CO soon...
:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Gaurav

Indus said:


> Congrats Biswaranjan! Come on DIAC show some more CO allocation today.


U got CO mail??? 
Today the shop is already closed now waiting for tomorrow. :focus:


----------



## Gaurav

iNinjaN said:


> I am hoping more CO Teams will come in action by tomorrow. They have 8 Teams (whcih i have seen as far of now, people getting allocated to Team 8) and every team has 6-8 COs...
> :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> So do not loose heart guys like gaurav, toti, indus... you guys should be getting the CO soon...
> :ranger::ranger::ranger:


yup 
but why only team 2 is getting allocated? any idea????


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

Gaurav said:


> cONGRATS dUDE!!!!!!! this is the best possible mail from CO one can get :clap2::clap2:
> m waiting for my turn :confused2:


thnx mate!!! your turn coming soon


----------



## SlimNeo

Gaurav said:


> Today the shop is already closed now waiting for tomorrow. :focus:


 I liked it .. 

we have Orange12 and Zoranl in August who got 18th Mail and still have not got CO yet. I hope this will happen soon... The guys who needs to get CO in Aug are 

Gaurav
Orange12
Zoranl
Toti
Indus

in the order or lodgment dates. 

-Neo-


----------



## dengdai

congrats to all that got the CO. 

Come on DIAC, please honour your word of processing according to lodgement date!!!!


----------



## Indus

Gaurav said:


> U got CO mail???
> Today the shop is already closed now waiting for tomorrow. :focus:


Not yet Gaurav. I won't mind the delay of one week here and there but I don't want to be left out while others from the same lodgement date already gets their COs. As we have seen some of the guys from 2009 yet to get their COs. It would be really frustrating.


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> yup
> but why only team 2 is getting allocated? any idea????


The only answer I an think off is they are busy with cases in their hand!
Hoping u should get the infamous mail of CO by tomm or Monday!

:ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Biswaranjan,
Congrats for the CO allocation.......Can anyone from the P3 club point out a common factor from divya, bludolphin and biswaranjan getting the CO's and others from aug not getting CO's today?Any worthwhile observation?


----------



## muralip

Hi All

I'm hidden follower of this forum , 23 sep 2010 Applicant 175 visa , please let me know when can i expect co allocation.

175 visa processing from adelaide or brisbane right ?

I'm requesting all ,Please list all sep 2010 applicants


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Hi Biswaranjan,
> Congrats for the CO allocation.......Can anyone from the P3 club point out a common factor from divya, bludolphin and biswaranjan getting the CO's and others from aug not getting CO's today?Any worthwhile observation?


HI Dhawal,
As far as i can see all guys who are in Aug got a CO by now are 175, not a single 176 guys got a CO yet. All the 175 guys in our list got CO, *Orange12* is a exception and his ANZCO job is "Medical diagnostic radiographer" i think it might getting delayed because CO accessing procedures will be different for this ANZCO code or their may be no medical skill CO in team 2.

Only this much we can asses from the records we have..

If any one reading this thread who is 175 applied in Aug and not yet got a CO please post your details. It will be really helpful..

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

muralip said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm hidden follower of this forum , 23 sep 2010 Applicant 175 visa , please let me know when can i expect co allocation.
> 
> 175 visa processing from adelaide or brisbane right ?
> 
> I'm requesting all ,Please list all sep 2010 applicants


HI Muralip,
Welcome!! 

I hope you can get CO before end of this month. I am not fully sure about it, may be by tomorrows update from DIAC we will have clear idea.

Btwn did you got the 18th March mail ? whats your ANZC code or Job ? is it online ?

-Neo-


----------



## drag288

SlimNeo said:


> HI Muralip,
> Welcome!!
> 
> I hope you can get CO before end of this month. I am not fully sure about it, may be by tomorrows update from DIAC we will have clear idea.
> 
> Btwn did you got the 18th March mail ? whats your ANZC code or Job ? is it online ?
> 
> -Neo-


I was looking for my lucky charm since morning.... here u are!!!!!


----------



## Shabi

Hi, I've just joined this forum but have been visiting here for quite some time. Thank you guys for keeping here updated!

My timelines are as follows:

175 paper based
Lodgement date: 11 Aug 2010
Category: Industrial Engineer
18th March Email: No
Case officer allocated: No


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> I was looking for my lucky charm since morning.... here u are!!!!!


Treat!!!  

You promised me a treat last week ... should do that soon. I am sure it would be in Aus.. 

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

Shabi said:


> Hi, I've just joined this forum but have been visiting here for quite some time. Thank you guys for keeping here updated!
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> 175 paper based
> Lodgement date: 11 Aug 2010
> Category: Industrial Engineer
> 18th March Email: No
> Case officer allocated: No


welcome shabi.. 

i have taken your details in our tracker . There might be a slight delay in the paper based apps but not much .. You should wait till end of this month to see how is it moving for you..

-Neo-


----------



## voddy

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Oleel..lala..olee..Oooo...); Finally today morning CO has been allocated....yes its from team 2 only...just asking for medicals...wow...);


Congratulation!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## HermanB

*I wonder*

I must admit, I wonder when we'll get our CO and if the grant will take a few weeks or months. These things are starting to make me extremely nervous and anxious. If I get it in July, I'm leaving for Melbourne in August to start building up over there while wife still here .

On that not, I assume the one can go so long? It is just we can't both leave our work at once.


----------



## Shabi

SlimNeo said:


> welcome shabi..
> 
> i have taken your details in our tracker . There might be a slight delay in the paper based apps but not much .. You should wait till end of this month to see how is it moving for you..
> 
> -Neo-


Thanks Neo,

Well, I've applied through agent and he is quite slow. It's public holiday here for couple of days so this might delay hearing from CO as well.

By the way, I submitted form 80 on the lodgement date, does it have any influence in reducing external check period? or it will start after my CO is allocated? No need to mention that I'm from HR country.

Do you think that I could expect grant before the end of 2011 or I'm being so optimistic?!


----------



## SlimNeo

Shabi said:


> Thanks Neo,
> 
> Well, I've applied through agent and he is quite slow. It's public holiday here for couple of days so this might delay hearing from CO as well.
> 
> By the way, I submitted form 80 on the lodgement date, does it have any influence in reducing external check period? or it will start after my CO is allocated? No need to mention that I'm from HR country.
> 
> Do you think that I could expect grant before the end of 2011 or I'm being so optimistic?!


yes for sure if everything go smooth in your case you can expect grant well before that .. 

An early load of F80 would not effect the time to get a CO.

-Neo-


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Congratulations to all the ones getting CO's! It's moving along, good to see. We actually got our PCC's today! Good luck to everyone!


congrats Herman

I hope from GOD That you will recive Grant Letter Soooooooner


----------



## toti

congratulation all people who got CO today

I pray to GOD to help all people who waiting for CO allocation

i hope mine comes this week or by next week


----------



## HermanB

*Out of topic*

Well, I sure hope that news here will be better than in my professional life. Still unemployed, another failed application . Getting so tired of this, but what can you do


----------



## Shabi

HermanB said:


> Well, I sure hope that news here will be better than in my professional life. Still unemployed, another failed application . Getting so tired of this, but what can you do


Don't be upset

We should all go through the same process in Australia too!


----------



## HermanB

Shabi said:


> Don't be upset
> 
> We should all go through the same process in Australia too!


Thank you Shabi, it's just, I have been struggling to get a job for 5 months now (in our current country), it's ridiculous, I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Shabi

HermanB said:


> Thank you Shabi, it's just, I have been struggling to get a job for 5 months now (in our current country), it's ridiculous, I just don't know what to do anymore.


As I can see you completed all your documents, so at this stage you could just pray to get the grant letter soon. 
About the unemployment, I was unemployed for 4 months starting few days before my lodgement date but now been working for 6 months (though not satisfied with this one either).
One will come your way sooner or later, visa or job!


----------



## HermanB

Shabi said:


> As I can see you completed all your documents, so at this stage you could just pray to get the grant letter soon.
> About the unemployment, I was unemployed for 4 months starting few days before my lodgement date but now been working for 6 months (though not satisfied with this one enither).
> One will come your way sooner or later, visa or job!


Thank you Shabi, it's just uplifting to know there are still good people in the world. I'll keep heart, and thank you!


----------



## krishz

SlimNeo said:


> yes for sure if everything go smooth in your case you can expect grant well before that ..
> 
> An early load of F80 would not effect the time to get a CO.
> 
> -Neo-



Hi Neo...

I am new to this form...just started a week ago...my details as follows:

175 Visa Online: 27-November-2009 | PCC: April-2011 | Medicals: March-2010 | Case Officer assigned: Pending | Visa Grant: Pending |


----------



## Suhel

HermanB said:


> Suhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)Currently I have travelled out from India to Paris,France for 6 months on a project . Once when my CO is allocated , will the CO ask for Police verification from Paris ,France Police. *- No, it's only if you reside in a country for 12 months or more*
> 
> 2)I have logged my online application in Dec 2010 , When can I expect a CO to be allocated . A rough idea will help me to be back to India. *- If you have received the 18 March mail, definitely before 16 June 2011*
> 
> 3) My IELTS score for Reading , writing and speaking is 7 and above , except for Listening where I have got 6.5 .Will this effect my processing time and CO allocation? *- Well, to get the full 25 points towards your visa, you NEED to get at least 7 or above in ALL the sections, if you are aiming for the 15 points, then it should not be a problem.*
> 
> 4)Do I need to update in DIAC website about my change in address and my travel to Paris , France for 6 months. *- If your permanent address has changed, then yes, you need to. As for the travels, I'm not so sure but don't think you need to.*
> 
> I hope this helps you and if someone can correct me, please do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Herman for the information.
> 
> In IELTS , I have got 15 points , but I have compensated for 10 Points with my previous Australia Experiance.
> 
> Thank you for answering my questions.
Click to expand...


----------



## muralip

SlimNeo said:


> HI Muralip,
> Welcome!!
> 
> I hope you can get CO before end of this month. I am not fully sure about it, may be by tomorrows update from DIAC we will have clear idea.
> 
> Btwn did you got the 18th March mail ? whats your ANZC code or Job ? is it online ?
> 
> -Neo-


Thanks Neo


No email on 18th March Email.
Anzccode : 261312 (Developer/Programmer)
online applicant


----------



## Suhel

*Congratulations & dont Losse Hope*



HermanB said:


> Thank you Shabi, it's just, I have been struggling to get a job for 5 months now (in our current country), it's ridiculous, I just don't know what to do anymore.


Hi Herman ,

First congratulation for the getting a CO allocateed :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Secondly dont loose hope , God will surely pull you out from all these problems.
All of us go through this Phase . My prayers and best wishes are with you.

Best of luck.


----------



## HermanB

Suhel said:


> Hi Herman ,
> 
> First congratulation for the getting a CO allocateed :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Secondly dont loose hope , God will surely pull you out from all these problems.
> All of us go through this Phase . My prayers and best wishes are with you.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thank you Suhel. It is really nice to see that people here are the good and kind sort. Unfortunately I don't have a CO yet, wish I did, lol, would've been nice. But hopefully we all get one very soon, that is my wish and prayer for all of you.


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Thank you Suhel. It is really nice to see that people here are the good and kind sort. Unfortunately I don't have a CO yet, wish I did, lol, would've been nice. But hopefully we all get one very soon, that is my wish and prayer for all of you.



herman

we are friends here , we have to support each others 

don't be ubset , i'm sure that even if you didn't allocated CO , one day you will find all status changed to Finalized and you will get Grant letter Directly
it happens ,, as some of us knows here , if all your docs are complete sometimes CO not contacting you and will work in finalizing ur case... Just Keep the Faith


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> herman
> 
> we are friends here , we have to support each others
> 
> don't be ubset , i'm sure that even if you didn't allocated CO , one day you will find all status changed to Finalized and you will get Grant letter Directly
> it happens ,, as some of us knows here , if all your docs are complete sometimes CO not contacting you and will work in finalizing ur case... Just Keep the Faith


Thank you toti, would be nice to see some of you guys over there. We plan to go to Melbourne, if anyone else is there, lemme know . Would be nice if we just get a direct grant . But either way I don't mind, just want it before December, lol.

All the best for you!


----------



## iwh_aus

Congrats Biswaranjan. if its just medicals that they are asking for then its almost like getting a grant. cool. do keep us posted with further updates.



Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Oleel..lala..olee..Oooo...); Finally today morning CO has been allocated....yes its from team 2 only...just asking for medicals...wow...);


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

iwh_aus said:


> Congrats Biswaranjan. if its just medicals that they are asking for then its almost like getting a grant. cool. do keep us posted with further updates.


sure


----------



## SlimNeo

krishz said:


> Hi Neo...
> 
> I am new to this form...just started a week ago...my details as follows:
> 
> 175 Visa Online: 27-November-2009 | PCC: April-2011 | Medicals: March-2010 | Case Officer assigned: Pending | Visa Grant: Pending |


hi Krishz,

You will bee soon a active member....

Whats your ANZCO code or job. You applied through an gent ? If its November you should have fallen in to CSL or MODL. Why your application didn't get touched till this time ? Did you try to follow up?

_Neo-


----------



## krishz

SlimNeo said:


> hi Krishz,
> 
> You will bee soon a active member....
> 
> Whats your ANZCO code or job. You applied through an gent ? If its November you should have fallen in to CSL or MODL. Why your application didn't get touched till this time ? Did you try to follow up?
> 
> _Neo-


Hi Neo...

My profile is Accountancy and applied through an agent....and I am there in MODL too....the reason for delay is waited few months to get the state sponsorship that is 176,(but that didn't work) was delay in submitting my IELTS and finally when everything was alright priority 1 and 2 applications was under process...

On 5th April 2011, the status has been changed to MET and very few was RECEIVED but still the medical column remains as REQUIRED (done my medicals on march 2010 and was accepted by DIAC on 1st week of April 2010)...I haven't received 18th march e-mail but my agent told it will be processed by the lodgement date...hopefully waiting for some good changes in life..


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> Hi Neo...
> 
> My profile is Accountancy and applied through an agent....and I am there in MODL too....the reason for delay is waited few months to get the state sponsorship that is 176,(but that didn't work) was delay in submitting my IELTS and finally when everything was alright priority 1 and 2 applications was under process...
> 
> On 5th April 2011, the status has been changed to MET and very few was RECEIVED but still the medical column remains as REQUIRED (done my medicals on march 2010 and was accepted by DIAC on 1st week of April 2010)...I haven't received 18th march e-mail but my agent told it will be processed by the lodgement date...hopefully waiting for some good changes in life..


Krishz,
I am an accountant too, but paper based dec09, i think we are in the kinda same boat, let's wait and see what tomorrow update says


----------



## SlimNeo

krishz said:


> Hi Neo...
> 
> My profile is Accountancy and applied through an agent....and I am there in MODL too....the reason for delay is waited few months to get the state sponsorship that is 176,(but that didn't work) was delay in submitting my IELTS and finally when everything was alright priority 1 and 2 applications was under process...
> 
> On 5th April 2011, the status has been changed to MET and very few was RECEIVED but still the medical column remains as REQUIRED (done my medicals on march 2010 and was accepted by DIAC on 1st week of April 2010)...I haven't received 18th march e-mail but my agent told it will be processed by the lodgement date...hopefully waiting for some good changes in life..


I got it.. Thanks

That means your application has been accessed by some one on 5th April. You can just wait till June 18 to raise a PLE if nothing happens by that time or can raise a PLE now for an explanation. But preference is to wait till June 18

Just consult with your agent once .. i hope you will get a CO soon... 

-Neo-


----------



## zoranl

Guys, I guess everyone should wait for tomorrow's GSM update. I think the official date should be January or February 2010. We shall see if my prediction is correct. 

Nothing new for me today, but tomorrow is a new bright day.

I am writing this from the beautiful city of Budapest, Hungary. I have come here to take the CPA Australia exam which I have taken today. Wish me luck, the results will be in June.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## iNinjaN

All the Best Zornal... :ranger:


----------



## rozam

zoranl said:


> Guys, I guess everyone should wait for tomorrow's GSM update. I think the official date should be January or February 2010. We shall see if my prediction is correct.
> 
> Nothing new for me today, but tomorrow is a new bright day.
> 
> I am writing this from the beautiful city of Budapest, Hungary. I have come here to take the CPA Australia exam which I have taken today. Wish me luck, the results will be in June.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


Good luck with cpa,


----------



## iwh_aus

Good luck Zoranl, hope everything works out for you.



zoranl said:


> Guys, I guess everyone should wait for tomorrow's GSM update. I think the official date should be January or February 2010. We shall see if my prediction is correct.
> 
> Nothing new for me today, but tomorrow is a new bright day.
> 
> I am writing this from the beautiful city of Budapest, Hungary. I have come here to take the CPA Australia exam which I have taken today. Wish me luck, the results will be in June.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


----------



## nettyjohn

zoranl said:


> Guys, I guess everyone should wait for tomorrow's GSM update. I think the official date should be January or February 2010. We shall see if my prediction is correct.
> 
> Nothing new for me today, but tomorrow is a new bright day.
> 
> I am writing this from the beautiful city of Budapest, Hungary. I have come here to take the CPA Australia exam which I have taken today. Wish me luck, the results will be in June.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


What's this update that is due? Do I go onto DIAC to find it or will it be posted on the forum?
Thanks.


----------



## amer

nettyjohn said:


> What's this update that is due? Do I go onto DIAC to find it or will it be posted on the forum?
> Thanks.


Hi nettyjohn,

You can get official processing queue from DIAC by sending blank email to [email protected].

Its normally updated every forthnight but got delayed this time due to the holidays.

I am not sure how they knows it will be updated tomorrow. Normally once its updated fellow forumer will post the timeline here.

Cheerd


----------



## amer

zoranl said:


> Guys, I guess everyone should wait for tomorrow's GSM update. I think the official date should be January or February 2010. We shall see if my prediction is correct.
> 
> Nothing new for me today, but tomorrow is a new bright day.
> 
> I am writing this from the beautiful city of Budapest, Hungary. I have come here to take the CPA Australia exam which I have taken today. Wish me luck, the results will be in June.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


Good luck to you.

Btw, how do you know DIAC is updating the timeline today?


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
No CO for me as of now, it's getting frustrating


----------



## iwh_aus

Dont worry Gaurav, i think its just a matter of day or two before you get a CO. Good luck.



Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> No CO for me as of now, it's getting frustrating


----------



## rozam

Guys,

Any news on DIAC update?
I am sending the e-mail but still receiving the old April 2011 update


----------



## iwh_aus

Rozam,
I think I read somewhere that the updates are released after 6pm their time, so there is still some time.
Thanks




rozam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any news on DIAC update?
> I am sending the e-mail but still receiving the old April 2011 update


----------



## iNinjaN

rozam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any news on DIAC update?
> I am sending the e-mail but still receiving the old April 2011 update


Need to wait till 5 pm AEST! It's normally updated at end of their working day 

Hope there is some good news for all of us :ranger:


----------



## statue

amer said:


> Good luck to you.
> 
> Btw, how do you know DIAC is updating the timeline today?


In their last update they mentioned that a further update would be provided on 6th may.


----------



## iNinjaN

Finaly got my *Health Requirements Finalized *today! 

*06/05/2011 Health requirements finalised *Message 
06/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
06/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
06/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
06/04/2011 HIV blood test referred Message 

This means that Doctors have picked up the health reports based on the lodgement date and they have processed the X-Rays. 

Now a desperate wait for CO Allocation... :tongue1:

:focus: Eagerly waiting for today's DIAC update :ranger::ranger::boxing::boxing:


----------



## iwh_aus

Congrats iNinjaN, that's really good news.
Now its all in DIAC's hands as you have completed your part.
All the best.



iNinjaN said:


> Finaly got my *Health Requirements Finalized *today!
> 
> *06/05/2011 Health requirements finalised *Message
> 06/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/04/2011 HIV blood test referred Message
> 
> This means that Doctors have picked up the health reports based on the lodgement date and they have processed the X-Rays.
> 
> Now a desperate wait for CO Allocation... :tongue1:
> 
> :focus: Eagerly waiting for today's DIAC update :ranger::ranger::boxing::boxing:


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Congrats iNinjaN, that's really good news.
> Now its all in DIAC's hands as you have completed your part.
> All the best.


Yeah true true :tounge:


----------



## Guest

Latest update is out:

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged): 5 January 2010
VE 175 (paper): 5 January 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 5 January 2010
VE 176 (paper): 5 January 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 5 January 2010
VF 475 (paper): 5 January 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and 
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 30 November 2010 
VB 885 (paper): 30 November 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 30 November 2010
VB 886 (paper): 30 November 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 30 November 2010
VC 487 (paper): 30 November 2010


----------



## Dhawal

Cool..thanks ausimmi for the update....rozam and other nov & dec 2009 applicants you all should expect CO's soon now.........


----------



## Guest

The heartening thing is that the long holidays only put a dent of 0.5 months in DIAC's processing speed. This means they have a strong will to continue at a pace of 6 months of backlog every one month. All applicants up till Jan 2011 should have a CO by around June 30 2011. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Indus

Thanks ausimmi for the update. We have few hours left for today. Looking forward to a CO allocation.


----------



## voddy

Does it mean that they are currently processing 175 applications logged on 5 January 2010? 

sorry i'm bit confused


----------



## Indus

voddy said:


> Does it mean that they are currently processing 175 applications logged on 5 January 2010?
> 
> sorry i'm bit confused


This is just the official update. In reality some of the team is picking up cases from august 2010.


----------



## voddy

oohhffs..thank God!


----------



## rozam

Dhawal said:


> Cool..thanks ausimmi for the update....rozam and other nov & dec 2009 applicants you all should expect CO's soon now.........[/QUOT
> 
> I DEARLY HOPEEEEEEEE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## iNinjaN

Today's diac update indicate that thing will be moving faster! As per the speed, it looks like applicants till mar 2011 should get their CO by June 2011 end max!!!!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Now I m desperately waiting for people out here like Gaurav, toti, orange to get a CO soon :ranger:


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool..thanks ausimmi for the update....rozam and other nov & dec 2009 applicants you all should expect CO's soon now.........[/QUOT
> 
> I DEARLY HOPEEEEEEEE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> The email says you should give 6 weeks time after your application enters the official processing timelines before contacting DIAC. Wait until 17th June and if (God Forbid) you don't have a CO by then, you should raise a PLE and also try calling them to get the status of your application.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

You shouldnt hope...You are in a position to officially ask them the question as to why you havent been assigned a CO.....but as ausimmi said wait till 17th june....


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> rozam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The email says you should give 6 weeks time after your application enters the official processing timelines before contacting DIAC. Wait until 17th June and if (God Forbid) you don't have a CO by then, you should raise a PLE and also try calling them to get the status of your application.
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't have a CO by the end of this MONTH, I will probably die by the 17 of JUNE 2011
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

rozam said:


> ausimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't have a CO by the end of this MONTH, I will probably die by the 17 of JUNE 2011
> 
> 
> 
> I think this period of getting a CO until visa granting is the worst of all in terms of waiting.
> 
> If I were you, I will send out the PLE asking confirmation whether CO have been assigned. I just wont be able to wait patiently
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> If I don't have a CO by the end of this MONTH, I will probably die by the 17 of JUNE 2011


HEY!!!!!!!!!!!! Take heart miss!!!! This is life and little hiccups are encountered all along the way. It's not YOUR fault that you won't get a CO so you shouldn't take it badly. You should look at others' examples. Anj on this forum went through many highs and lows. It took her almost three years from IELTS/assessment till visa approval. For a lot of time she just kept wondering if she would be contacted at all And then all of a sudden she was asked for PCC + Medicals. The important thing is that it all plays out well in the end. So keep a strong head.


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> HEY!!!!!!!!!!!! Take heart miss!!!! This is life and little hiccups are encountered all along the way. It's not YOUR fault that you won't get a CO so you shouldn't take it badly. You should look at others' examples. Anj on this forum went through many highs and lows. It took her almost three years from IELTS/assessment till visa approval. For a lot of time she just kept wondering if she would be contacted at all And then all of a sudden she was asked for PCC + Medicals. The important thing is that it all plays out well in the end. So keep a strong head.


Don't worry Ausimmi, 
I WON't DIE ; 
Simply it's been too long a waittttttttttttttttt,
and I don't want something to chnage again and I will then have to wait some more long.
I have some plans so I want to get to Australia ASAP  (My son will start goinf to school this year, so I want him to get there ASAP)
But I am an OPTIMIST SO I am sure I will have a grant letter by the end of summer


----------



## Shabi

According to 6th May's update, it is moving 2 months forward every fortnight, so for someone like me (11 Aug 2010, 175 applicant) the official CO allocation time is 6 weeks from now which will be 20 June or so.

What if I could get CO sooner like the others on this thread....


----------



## amer

Shabi said:


> According to 6th May's update, it is moving 2 months forward every fortnight, so for someone like me (11 Aug 2010, 175 applicant) the official CO allocation time is 6 weeks from now which will be 20 June or so.
> 
> What if I could get CO sooner like the others on this thread....


It is very possible, if you were to look up this thread, there are at least 2-3 Aug 2010 applicant who has been assigned CO. 

My guess is you could be assigned CO in the next 1 - 2 weeks.


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,

DIAC shop closed for the day .... Sales is quite bad today. Today no post of CO allocation  

-Neo-


----------



## Guest

Is anyone checking out the other forums??? Toti used to post updates in the past...


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> DIAC shop closed for the day .... Sales is quite bad today. Today no post of CO allocation
> 
> -Neo-


Hoping they open the wholesale shop on Monday and allocate COs to 80 - 100 people :tongue1:

What say 

-Ninja


----------



## nettyjohn

ausimmi said:


> Latest update is out:
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged): 5 January 2010
> VE 175 (paper): 5 January 2010
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 5 January 2010
> VE 176 (paper): 5 January 2010
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 5 January 2010
> VF 475 (paper): 5 January 2010
> 
> Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
> Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
> UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
> VB 885 (e-lodged) 30 November 2010
> VB 885 (paper): 30 November 2010
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 30 November 2010
> VB 886 (paper): 30 November 2010
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 30 November 2010
> VC 487 (paper): 30 November 2010


Thanks for the information.
Just one thing to ask,we lodged with DIAC in October 2009 (we're using an agent) do you think we will get a CO soon? 175 visa application.


----------



## iNinjaN

nettyjohn said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Just one thing to ask,we lodged with DIAC in October 2009 (we're using an agent) do you think we will get a CO soon? 175 visa application.


U shuld have already got the CO. Best is to raise a PLE and ask why j have not been allocated CO yet?
Ask ur agent as well to contact DIAC!

By the way can u share ur details like exact lodgment date, anzsco code!


----------



## brajeshdave

I liked following line from today's update (priority 3 pdf). :clap2: :clap2:

"Further emails are expected to be sent to other Priority Group 3 and 4 applicants in
coming months to advise of other applications nearing allocation to a case officer, and
with updates on GSM application processing."


----------



## HermanB

*E-mail addy*

You are going to laugh at me, but what is the e-mail address again where you can send the blank mail?


----------



## Guest

nettyjohn said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Just one thing to ask,we lodged with DIAC in October 2009 (we're using an agent) do you think we will get a CO soon? 175 visa application.


Hi nettyjohn,

Your occupation is cabinet maker right? Unfortunately that is not in SOL 3 which means you fall under priority 4. I remember you had submitted an application for state sponsorship. How did that go? Did you try any other states as well for sponsorship?


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> You are going to laugh at me, but what is the e-mail address again where you can send the blank mail?


[email protected]


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> [email protected]


Thank you! Time for me to hit the books again, hope we get CO's soon, if I have to wait till after the 3 month deadline they set, I'm going to be angry, you won't believe .


----------



## ibarry

2. Applications lodged from 9 February 2010 to 30 June 2010 where the nominated occupation was on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
- Applications lodged between *9 February 2011 *and 8 March 2011 have been allocated for assessment



is that a misktake guys?2011 or 2010????


----------



## Maz25

ausimmi said:


> The heartening thing is that the long holidays only put a dent of 0.5 months in DIAC's processing speed. This means they have a strong will to continue at a pace of 6 months of backlog every one month. All applicants up till Jan 2011 should have a CO by around June 30 2011. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Really hope that you are right! I lodged my application on March 17th, so if your prediction is correct, this time next year, I should have a visa in hand! Resisted checking the status online for a whole month but now obsession has taken over and I keep checking every few days! 

P.S Good luck with your application.


----------



## HermanB

Does anyone know exactly why some of us got that 18th of March mail and others not? I honestly hope that everyone gets CO's way before the official timeline, because going according to that will take forever. All the best guys!


----------



## Artemisa

rozam said:


> If I don't have a CO by the end of this MONTH, I will probably die by the 17 of JUNE 2011


hahahahahahaha LOL 
I don't know you, but I've already fallen in love with you


----------



## Artemisa

Hey, guys. 

Have you realised that this brand-new email is now 'colored'? It has red fonts, bold, underline.... Looks like someone who knows HTML took some minutes to improve it. It is more beautiful now.


----------



## iNinjaN

Artemisa said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> Have you realised that this brand-new email is now 'colored'? It has red fonts, bold, underline.... Looks like someone who knows HTML took some minutes to improve it. It is more beautiful now.


Yes! Actually it was improved last week itself! :ranger:


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> Have you realised that this brand-new email is now 'colored'? It has red fonts, bold, underline.... Looks like someone who knows HTML took some minutes to improve it. It is more beautiful now.


It's been like this since the April 15 update... They put in a few more mods in this revision I think.


----------



## rozam

Artemisa said:


> hahahahahahaha LOL
> I don't know you, but I've already fallen in love with you


Artemisa,
U are beautiful in the photo :clap2:
But I am a female


----------



## SlimNeo

rozam said:


> Artemisa,
> U are beautiful in the photo :clap2:
> But I am a female


Now am thinking of falling in love  

-Neo-


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> It's been like this since the April 15 update... They put in a few more mods in this revision I think.


Really? The one I received in april 16th (the header says 'Last updated 1 April 2011' anyway) was plain.


----------



## Artemisa

rozam said:


> Artemisa,
> U are beautiful in the photo :clap2:
> But I am a female


It's not me in the picture. It's the Death, from Sandman (written by Gaiman). I love her 
I didn't know for sure, but I could guess you were a girl.  Who cares? 

:focus:

(Don't be afraid, it's just a joke )
(This message will destroy itself within 5 seconds... and counting down)


----------



## nettyjohn

ausimmi said:


> Hi nettyjohn,
> 
> Your occupation is cabinet maker right? Unfortunately that is not in SOL 3 which means you fall under priority 4. I remember you had submitted an application for state sponsorship. How did that go? Did you try any other states as well for sponsorship?


We applied to Vic for SS in December but not heard anything.
Are you sure we fall into Cat 4 as I went onto DIAC and thought that we were in Cat3?
We have already taken medicals and police checks and our agent said we should hear by Sept this year latest.


----------



## HermanB

So, no-one knows about the whole 18th March mail on what criteria they based it? How do they know it will not take long to process?


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Artemisa,
> U are beautiful in the photo :clap2:
> But I am a female


She is beautiful ONLY in the photo. Otherwise she is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!! AND married with two kids 

Warning: All the information in this message is public except the cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute part - which the person in question can choose to deny. In any case, the assertions of the person in question shall be deemed final regarding their looks.


----------



## Guest

nettyjohn said:


> We applied to Vic for SS in December but not heard anything.
> Are you sure we fall into Cat 4 as I went onto DIAC and thought that we were in Cat3?
> We have already taken medicals and police checks and our agent said we should hear by Sept this year latest.


I couldn't find cabinet maker in this list: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule3.pdf I think the agent was talking about the scenario where you actually get the state sponsorship...


----------



## nettyjohn

iNinjaN said:


> U shuld have already got the CO. Best is to raise a PLE and ask why j have not been allocated CO yet?
> Ask ur agent as well to contact DIAC!
> 
> By the way can u share ur details like exact lodgment date, anzsco code!


Just looked on DIAC website and it's saying we fall into Schedule 1 ,Cabinetmaker code is 4922-11.We lodged application in October 2009.


----------



## Guest

nettyjohn said:


> Just looked on DIAC website and it's saying we fall into Schedule 1 ,Cabinetmaker code is 4922-11.We lodged application in October 2009.


As far as my understanding goes, with the introduction of the new SOL in July 2010, all previous priorities were abolished. At this point in time, priority 3 is allocated to ONLY those applicants whose nominated occupations come in SOL 3. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but its better you know so you can take appropriate action.


----------



## nettyjohn

ausimmi said:


> I couldn't find cabinet maker in this list: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule3.pdf I think the agent was talking about the scenario where you actually get the state sponsorship...


No,he was talking about 175 visa.He only advised us to go for 176 to speed things up but then said we should hear in a few months time.
I've been onto DIAC site and Cabinetmaker code is 4922-11,is that list that you provided from last year 2010 as we applied in 2009?


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> She is beautiful ONLY in the photo. Otherwise she is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!! AND married with two kids
> 
> Warning: All the information in this message is public except the cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute part - which the person in question can choose to deny. In any case, the assertions of the person in question shall be deemed final regarding their looks.



Hahahahaha Well, if you say so, I'll believe. At least, my oldest child always says I'm sooo beautiful, how can I say it's not true??? Children are so sincere!


----------



## rozam

Guys,

Since my days have approached according to DIAC update, I want to submit 1221 and 1022 forms (electronically). But the version I download is not editable so I cant write there inside the PDF, Shall I print it, write in it by hand and then scan and submit it??
Aussimmi, artemisa and slimneo what do u think?


----------



## rozam

Artemisa said:


> Hahahahaha Well, if you say so, I'll believe. At least, my oldest child always says I'm sooo beautiful, how can I say it's not true??? Children are so sincere!


My son says the same to me everyday (he says mom wear your eyeglassed, you are so elegant)
Artemisa I think sons Fisrt Love their moms and then Other girls


----------



## Artemisa

Rozam, 

It was written somewhere (I don't remember exactly) to download it, print it, write on it (with a pen ), scan it and upload. 

It took about a day to do that , but I followed these instructions.


----------



## rozam

nettyjohn said:


> No,he was talking about 175 visa.He only advised us to go for 176 to speed things up but then said we should hear in a few months time.
> I've been onto DIAC site and Cabinetmaker code is 4922-11,is that list that you provided from last year 2010 as we applied in 2009?


But as long as I understand you are in catergory 4 if your cabinet maker code doen't appear in the new SOL made after changes in July 2011.
Someone correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## rozam

Artemisa said:


> Rozam,
> 
> It was written somewhere (I don't remember exactly) to download it, print it, write on it (with a pen ), scan it and upload.
> 
> It took about a day to do that , but I followed these instructions.


Thanks Artemisa, It will take me some hours


----------



## Artemisa

rozam said:


> My son says the same to me everyday (he says mom wear your eyeglassed, you are so elegant)
> Artemisa I think sons Fisrt Love their moms and then Other girls


Let's enjoy our years of love


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since my days have approached according to DIAC update, I want to submit 1221 and 1022 forms (electronically). But the version I download is not editable so I cant write there inside the PDF, Shall I print it, write in it by hand and then scan and submit it??
> Aussimmi, artemisa and slimneo what do u think?


You can do that. OR, you could open the PDF in Adobe Acrobat, and modify it to your heart's content!!!!


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> You can do that. OR, you could open the PDF in Adobe Acrobat, and modify it to your heart's content!!!!


Thanks,

I am gonna start working on my papers right today, we have saturday, sunday and monday (victory day) off, so pleanty of time to make things prepared


----------



## nettyjohn

rozam said:


> But as long as I understand you are in catergory 4 if your cabinet maker code doen't appear in the new SOL made after changes in July 2011.
> Someone correct me if I am wrong?


So how much longer will we have to wait if we are in Cat 4?
How come some applications made after we lodged in 2009 are getting their visa's through?
Thanks for your replies guys.


----------



## Guest

nettyjohn said:


> So how much longer will we have to wait if we are in Cat 4?
> How come some applications made after we lodged in 2009 are getting their visa's through?
> Thanks for your replies guys.


Well, as far as we can see, DIAC just keep saying that priority 4 will be allocated once all priority 1, 2, and 3 cases have been allocated. There is no knowing how long that might take. BUT, DIAC is also saying that it is possible that later this year they might start processing some previous priority 4 cases. What timeline would that be, how far will they process the priority 4 queue - nobody really knows...


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> Well, as far as we can see, DIAC just keep saying that priority 4 will be allocated once all priority 1, 2, and 3 cases have been allocated. There is no knowing how long that might take. BUT, DIAC is also saying that it is possible that later this year they might start processing some previous priority 4 cases. What timeline would that be, how far will they process the priority 4 queue - nobody really knows...


Aussimmi,

But if he gets the State Sponsorship, won't he get into Category 2? and corespondingly be processed quicker than we?


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Aussimmi,
> 
> But if he gets the State Sponsorship, won't he get into Category 2? and corespondingly be processed quicker than we?


That is true. Her husband needs to get the state sponsorship for that to happen.


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Hahahahaha Well, if you say so, I'll believe. At least, my oldest child always says I'm sooo beautiful, how can I say it's not true??? Children are so sincere!


Don't get me wrong!!!! When I say cute, I mean having a sweetness on your face. I use beauty to describe aristocratic, well-chiseled, high cheekboned, sharp jaw line kinda features - something that doesn't have sweetness and is usually sensuous.


----------



## HermanB

Haha, so, no-one know about the the difference between people that got mailed on 18 March and those who don't? And what criteria they use?


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Haha, so, no-one know about the the difference between people that got mailed on 18 March and those who don't? And what criteria they use?


Honestly, nobody knows at this point. All DIAC said is that the ones receiving are e-Visa applicants and DIAC somehow decided their cases can be processed without being allocated to a case officer. My own personal theory is that these persons have travelled to a western country like America/UK/Australia and their information is on hand in some electronic database. But is all a wild, wild guess only. YOU got the email didn't you??? You could tell me if my hypothesis is correct or not...


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> Honestly, nobody knows at this point. All DIAC said is that the ones receiving are e-Visa applicants and DIAC somehow decided their cases can be processed without being allocated to a case officer. My own personal theory is that these persons have travelled to a western country like America/UK/Australia and their information is on hand in some electronic database. But is all a wild, wild guess only. YOU got the email didn't you??? You could tell me if my hypothesis is correct or not...


I have no idea, I have only been to Taiwan, and that is all, lol. Guess we'll see what happens . Good luck there!


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> Don't get me wrong!!!! When I say cute, I mean having a sweetness on your face. I use beauty to describe aristocratic, well-chiseled, high cheekboned, sharp jaw line kinda features - something that doesn't have sweetness and is usually sensuous.


I have NO COMMENTS about it, but I'll take it as a compliment 



HermanB said:


> Haha, so, no-one know about the the difference between people that got mailed on 18 March and those who don't? And what criteria they use?


Yeah, nobody knows. Clearly, a lot of people who didn't receive the email are getting CO allocated. But LOOKS LIKE those who got it are receiving it a little bit earlier than other that applied in the same month. Maybe it's a false trend. OR NOT! :ranger:


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> I have NO COMMENTS about it, but I'll take it as a compliment


OK. How about this? You are so smoking hot, you burn everything around you. That's why you usually have to sit on a burnt heap  


OK, OK, OK. Just kidding. No really. You are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! Friends again???? :yield: :yield: :yield: :yield:


----------



## stormgal

ausimmi said:


> OK. How about this? You are so smoking hot, you burn everything around you. That's why you usually have to sit on a burnt heap
> 
> 
> OK, OK, OK. Just kidding. No really. You are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! Friends again???? :yield: :yield: :yield: :yield:


:violin:


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> OK. How about this? You are so smoking hot, you burn everything around you. That's why you usually have to sit on a burnt heap
> 
> 
> OK, OK, OK. Just kidding. No really. You are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! Friends again???? :yield: :yield: :yield: :yield:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Rolling On The Floor Laughing

I'm working, I had to leave the room to laugh!! hahahahahaha


----------



## rackspace

rozam said:


> I think sons Fisrt Love their moms and then Other girls


I can attest to that.


----------



## Guest

stormgal said:


> :violin:


OK, OK, I get the hint. We will have this tune played when you and ricks1088 are finally getting married


----------



## rozam

*rozam's case*

Guys,

I am kinda worried about my points and I cant go to bed. I have some questions . please let me know if u have the answers:

When I applied on 15 DEC 09 I had (points)

1. Accountant (Assessed by NIA) 60 points
2. Age 29 years - 30 points
3. English - *15 points* submitted at the time of application
4. Designated language - 5 points
5. MODL - 10 points
6.Specific employment (i.e. 3 years in skilled of the last 4 years) -10 points - I have doubts since my experience was less - I was 5 months assistant to finance manager, and then 2 years and 7 months chief accountant. 
So overall it came to 130 if less the 10points with doubt then, 120. it was ok, the MODL was helping me out at that time.

Now, modl is removed , so no 10 points is granted right?
I have 
1. Accountant (Assessed by NIA)- 60 points
2. Age- 30 points
3. English language I have submitted another *for 25 points* to get into CSl, but it was late. (I don't know if it would be considred in terms of application or not);????
4 Designated Langauge - 5
5. modl - 0
6. specific employment - ?

So, now if they consider my 25 points, I will have exactly 120 points:clap2:, if they don't consider my 25 points for IELTS because it was provided later, I will have 110 points, and I am  LOST

Tell me if you have any views on this?


----------



## rozam

By the way,

this is what I have read in the BOOKLET 6 updated 04.2011

*You have up until the time of decision to provide evidence that you meet the English
language requirement. However, it is advisable to provide evidence that you meet the
English language requirement at the time you apply as a decision on your application
will not be delayed if evidence does not accompany the application.*

anybody thinks they will consider my 25 points?


----------



## rozam

Guys, I think modlke applies to me it's not revoked for me
look

I have read in FAQs

Q 2 When will the MODL be revoked?

On 8 February 2010 the Minister for Immigration and
Citizenship, Senator Chris Evans, announced the
revocation of the MODL from 8 February 2010. This
change applies to all GSM applicants *except those who,
at the date of announcement:*• hold a Skilled—Graduate (subclass 485) visa, or had
a pending subclass 485 visa application and had
not yet lodged an application for a provisional or
permanent GSM visa and who make an application
by 31 December 2012, *or
• have a pending GSM visa application*.

I applied Dec 09, mine was pending correct?

I am going to bed and when I wake up I will have your views.

I think I am going slightly mad, as the time approaches for CO allocation


----------



## Artemisa

Rozam, 

As far as I know, if you had enough points when you applied, you are in. And just it. 
Relax


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Haha, so, no-one know about the the difference between people that got mailed on 18 March and those who don't? And what criteria they use?


The details regarding Mar-18 can be obtained if you send a blank email to [email protected]. There is PDF file attached which provides detail explanation on why some received the mail and some didn't.

To summarize, the letter is sent to the applicants the following criteria:
-e-visa applicant
- who should be assigned CO within 3 months of the date of letter.
- who do not need to be assessed by CO first before requesting medical n Pcc

There will be no difference in terms the time of CO assignment whether or not you received the letter as the CO assignment is based on Priority and the by date of lodgment.

The difference is after you get CO assignment, where the CO MAY grant visa during initial assessment itself if all the documents are in place. Otherwise it may take a shorter timeframe from CO to visa grant as compared to you not front loading.

The whole idea is to speed up the visa grant process and clear the backlog so the CO can close the file and move to next applicant faster and move to Cat4 applicants, so at the end I think everyone benefits from this.


----------



## rozam

Artemisa said:


> Rozam,
> 
> As far as I know, if you had enough points when you applied, you are in. And just it.
> Relax


thanks for cheering up


----------



## rozam

amer said:


> The details regarding Mar-18 can be obtained if you send a blank email to [email protected]. There is PDF file attached which provides detail explanation on why some received the mail and some didn't.
> 
> To summarize, the letter is sent to the applicants the following criteria:
> -e-visa applicant
> - who should be assigned CO within 3 months of the date of letter.
> - who do not need to be assessed by CO first before requesting medical n Pcc
> 
> There will be no difference in terms the time of CO assignment whether or not you received the letter as the CO assignment is based on Priority and the by date of lodgment.
> 
> The difference is after you get CO assignment, where the CO MAY grant visa during initial assessment itself if all the documents are in place. Otherwise it may take a shorter timeframe from CO to visa grant as compared to you not front loading.
> 
> The whole idea is to speed up the visa grant process and clear the backlog so the CO can close the file and move to next applicant faster and move to Cat4 applicants, so at the end I think everyone benefits from this.


right, pure logically stated.

we are so busy with p3 here, that we have forgotten about the fact that p4 has to be allocated, or else like those odged before sep 07 would be revoked by the department and the money had to be paid back


----------



## amer

Rozam, dont worry. 

You just have to make sure your points are enough at the time of application. After that the world can collapse but you still qualify


----------



## rozam

amer said:


> Rozam, dont worry.
> 
> You just have to make sure your points are enough at the time of application. After that the world can collapse but you still qualify


thanks


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> thanks


Did you raise a Post Lodgement Query to check whether you have allocated a CO? If not better to raise it now or call them.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hai all,

Any who got Visa grant letter recently?


----------



## Gaurav

Any buddy got CO yesterday??? 
As shutters will open not b4 monday, the waiting is going to be even tough.


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Did you raise a Post Lodgement Query to check whether you have allocated a CO? If not better to raise it now or call them.


Her case has come into the processing timelines just yesterday. She must wait for 6 more weeks before contacting DIAC. Her 6 weeks will be up on 17th June 2011. She can contact after that.


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am kinda worried about my points and I cant go to bed. I have some questions . please let me know if u have the answers:
> 
> When I applied on 15 DEC 09 I had (points)
> 
> 1. Accountant (Assessed by NIA) 60 points
> 2. Age 29 years - 30 points
> 3. English - *15 points* submitted at the time of application
> 4. Designated language - 5 points
> 5. MODL - 10 points
> 6.Specific employment (i.e. 3 years in skilled of the last 4 years) -10 points - I have doubts since my experience was less - I was 5 months assistant to finance manager, and then 2 years and 7 months chief accountant.
> So overall it came to 130 if less the 10points with doubt then, 120. it was ok, the MODL was helping me out at that time.
> 
> Now, modl is removed , so no 10 points is granted right?
> I have
> 1. Accountant (Assessed by NIA)- 60 points
> 2. Age- 30 points
> 3. English language I have submitted another *for 25 points* to get into CSl, but it was late. (I don't know if it would be considred in terms of application or not);????
> 4 Designated Langauge - 5
> 5. modl - 0
> 6. specific employment - ?
> 
> So, now if they consider my 25 points, I will have exactly 120 points:clap2:, if they don't consider my 25 points for IELTS because it was provided later, I will have 110 points, and I am  LOST
> 
> Tell me if you have any views on this?




Hi Rozam....

We come under the same category mine is november 2009...I think u no need to worry about the new points because we come under the old point system if I am not mistaken... and any status changes in your online status enquiry main page???


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi Rozam....
> 
> We come under the same category mine is november 2009...I think u no need to worry about the new points because we come under the old point system if I am not mistaken... and any status changes in your online status enquiry main page???


She is a paper based applicant.


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> The details regarding Mar-18 can be obtained if you send a blank email to [email protected]. There is PDF file attached which provides detail explanation on why some received the mail and some didn't.
> 
> To summarize, the letter is sent to the applicants the following criteria:
> -e-visa applicant
> - who should be assigned CO within 3 months of the date of letter.
> - who do not need to be assessed by CO first before requesting medical n Pcc
> 
> There will be no difference in terms the time of CO assignment whether or not you received the letter as the CO assignment is based on Priority and the by date of lodgment.
> 
> The difference is after you get CO assignment, where the CO MAY grant visa during initial assessment itself if all the documents are in place. Otherwise it may take a shorter timeframe from CO to visa grant as compared to you not front loading.
> 
> The whole idea is to speed up the visa grant process and clear the backlog so the CO can close the file and move to next applicant faster and move to Cat4 applicants, so at the end I think everyone benefits from this.



Ah, then I'm glad we received that letter. But it beckons the question of whether they will keep the promise of assigning the case officer before 16th of June as the official time-line is at Jan 2010 and we applied Oct 2010. This is really kind of nerve wrecking as I was planning to go to Oz in August to set things up so long while my wife still works over here until December.

I just hope things will go well and that we all get good news soon. Thank you for the reply, it is really appreciated!


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Her case has come into the processing timelines just yesterday. She must wait for 6 more weeks before contacting DIAC. Her 6 weeks will be up on 17th June 2011. She can contact after that.


Even though I would still suggest to raise a PLE. Why always to wait for worst case. There is no harm, we are paying for the service, so we have all the due right to ask politely what's happening!


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Even though I would still suggest to raise a PLE. Why always to wait for worst case. There is no harm, we are paying for the service, so we have all the due right to ask politely what's happening!


*SIGH* This has been discussed before. It comes across as rude not to follow clearly given instructions. The DIAC website itself provides information on how to contact the DIAC. But multiple people have received a response to the 'status' PLE saying they should NOT unnecessariily email them about status. Anj always says it is better to call then raise a PLE. Rozam can try that option - and possibly stay on line for 40 minutes or more waiting to talk to someone. But instead of going through alll that hassle, she can just wait according to the very clear instructions given by DIAC. Its not like they have offiicially moved forward from her timeline. Or that everyone else has gotten a CO whereas she has not. DIAC's process is very much under way and all sorts of people are waiting for a CO. It seems only prudent to wait and see...


----------



## Guest

Everyone, I have got a favor to ask. Could you please take a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xpats-living-australia/75836-name-lounge.html and here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/77755-name-aussie-lounge-contenders.html and then vote?? Do read both the threads completely before voting!!! Many thanks in advance...


----------



## toti

amer said:


> The details regarding Mar-18 can be obtained if you send a blank email to [email protected].au. There is PDF file attached which provides detail explanation on why some received the mail and some didn't.
> 
> To summarize, the letter is sent to the applicants the following criteria:
> -e-visa applicant
> - who should be assigned CO within 3 months of the date of letter.
> - who do not need to be assessed by CO first before requesting medical n Pcc
> 
> There will be no difference in terms the time of CO assignment whether or not you received the letter as the CO assignment is based on Priority and the by date of lodgment.
> 
> The difference is after you get CO assignment, where the CO MAY grant visa during initial assessment itself if all the documents are in place. Otherwise it may take a shorter timeframe from CO to visa grant as compared to you not front loading.
> 
> The whole idea is to speed up the visa grant process and clear the backlog so the CO can close the file and move to next applicant faster and move to Cat4 applicants, so at the end I think everyone benefits from this.


thanks amer

but do you think that we have to provide PCC and Meds ( front end loading ) without being contacting by CO / receiving 18- March email

i was thinking to do that really ... can u advise


----------



## HermanB

*When leaving for Oz*

I have been wondering about the following for weeks. If we get our visas, let's say hopefully within June (wishful thinking), I want to already go to Melbourne on the 26th of July, but my wife will only be able to go in December. My question is, is it necessary for both visa-holders to go together, or can one of us go so long as we both have the visa?

I hope someone can help me on this as we booked the tickets so long as prices are just going up and up, and seats are getting less and less. Thank you in advance for the responses! :ranger:


----------



## vinodhavali

iNinjaN said:


> Hey congrats Vinod  this is a good news!!


Hi iNinjan,

Thanks for your greetings & surely keep you all posted my proceedings like everybody else here.

Thanks,
Vinod


----------



## vinodhavali

rackspace said:


> Can you share you occupation and application lodgment date?


Hi rackspace,

Occupation - Mechanical Engineer
Lodgement date (online) - 15th July 2010

Good luck.

Vinod


----------



## vinodhavali

Dhawal said:


> Hi vinodhavali,
> Congrats for the CO allocation...


Hi Dhawal,

Thanks & good luck

Vinod


----------



## vinodhavali

HermanB said:


> First of all, congratulations for the CO! Do I understand correctly, you want to know about evidence of work experience prior to the date of lodgment? Remember that they do not consider post-application date work experience for the purpose of granting a visa.
> 
> Anyone, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> All the best there!


Hi HermanB,

Thanks for your reply. I meant the same & I am working on it. Lets see how it shapes up. Thanks for your suggestions & help.

Good Luck.
Vinod


----------



## vinodhavali

kash2182 said:


> Hi congrats Vinod this really good news .. I hope Gurav.dhawal, toti ,ausimmi n herman b should get CO within week or 2 week


Hi kash2182,
Thanks for your mail & yes that's some news. I wish Gaurav, Dhawal, Toti, ausimmi n hermanb good luck & hope their proceedings start soon.

Thanks,

Vinod


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Herman,
Is it not necessary that the two visa-holders need to go together....The initial entry time period depends upon the PCC and medicals validity time period....As long as that is valid either of you can go anytime within that time period to make the initial entry.....Once that is done one can enter and leave Aus as many times as one wants......


----------



## vinodhavali

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India and in Priority 3 club (GSM 175)
> 
> Timelines:
> 2-June-2010 - ACS Approval of Systems Analyst.
> 3-July-2010 - Filed online 175 application
> 11-April-2011 - Case Officer assigned
> 12-April-2011 - Request for more information about specific employment
> 21-April-2011 - All information uploaded and awaiting next steps.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Nick


Hi Nick,

Our things are moving quite parallel here. Good luck.

Timelines:
15-July-2010 - Filed online 175 application
29-April-2011 - Case Officer assigned
30-April-2011 - Request for more information about specific employment
Working on it & should upload them in couple of days.

Thanks,
Vinod


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ausimmi said:


> Her case has come into the processing timelines just yesterday. She must wait for 6 more weeks before contacting DIAC. Her 6 weeks will be up on 17th June 2011. She can contact after that.


However, the DICA is always processing more than what they mention in time lines.


----------



## ibarry

hi can any one tell me about the lines on the new update which states:
9th February 2011 to 8th March 2011 applications have been sent for allocation assessment?

1) is it 9th february 2011 or 2010???do think they mistype the year??
2)What is allocation assessment?


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> Hi Herman,
> Is it not necessary that the two visa-holders need to go together....The initial entry time period depends upon the PCC and medicals validity time period....As long as that is valid either of you can go anytime within that time period to make the initial entry.....Once that is done one can enter and leave Aus as many times as one wants......


Thank you Dhawal, that is quite a relief as it is quite important that I go so long and establish our new home . Then when my wife comes over, the transition will be much easier on her . All the best for you!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Dhawal said:


> Hi Herman,
> Is it not necessary that the two visa-holders need to go together....The initial entry time period depends upon the PCC and medicals validity time period....As long as that is valid either of you can go anytime within that time period to make the initial entry.....Once that is done one can enter and leave Aus as many times as one wants......


Dhawal,

Are u sure this? Is it mentioned in the VISA grant letter as well?


----------



## iNinjaN

chaminda.sampath said:


> Dhawal,
> 
> Are u sure this? Is it mentioned in the VISA grant letter as well?


Yes. Every person visa stamped on passport will have individual expiry date. There is no relation that it has to be travelled together!


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Yes. Every person visa stamped on passport will have individual expiry date. There is no relation that it has to be travelled together!


I misread the other one, reading that it is NOT necessary, lol, sorry. And ty iNinjaN, that comes as a relief. I read on another forum of a person with a similar question and she contacted the GSM processing centre in Adelaide. They told her that the secondary applicant, in this case me, can enter 1st without the primary.

I mailed our agent to make sure, if not, it will cause numerous problems and headaches again . That is why I really hope it is true that I'll be able to enter without my wife having to go first. It is so crap as either of us could've been the main applicant, it would not have made a difference in the points allocation.

But once again thank you and will post on here what our agent says for in case anyone else has a similar question .

All the best!


----------



## adeelijaz49

I applied for Visa 175 on 21st March 2011. 

When should i go for medical and Police clearance ??

should i wait for Immigration department to contact me ? or should i do it myself ?


----------



## Guest

ibarry said:


> hi can any one tell me about the lines on the new update which states:
> 9th February 2011 to 8th March 2011 applications have been sent for allocation assessment?
> 
> 1) is it 9th february 2011 or 2010???do think they mistype the year??
> 2)What is allocation assessment?


That language is solely for the 485 visa class. It means the 485 applications for that timeframe are being assessed by a case officer.


----------



## Guest

adeelijaz49 said:


> I applied for Visa 175 on 21st March 2011.
> 
> When should i go for medical and Police clearance ??
> 
> should i wait for Immigration department to contact me ? or should i do it myself ?


Hi,

You should wait for your CO to tell you to proceed with medicals + PCC.


----------



## amer

ibarry said:


> hi can any one tell me about the lines on the new update which states:
> 9th February 2011 to 8th March 2011 applications have been sent for allocation assessment?
> 
> 1) is it 9th february 2011 or 2010???do think they mistype the year??
> 2)What is allocation assessment?


Hi ibarry,
I could be wrong but I think that allocation was for Skilled - Graduate subclass 485.


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Thank you Dhawal, that is quite a relief as it is quite important that I go so long and establish our new home . Then when my wife comes over, the transition will be much easier on her . All the best for you!


Just a point to note, when you validate visa the 1st time, the principal applicant must enter OZ gates first before the secondary applicants. So in your case i hope you are the main applicant.


----------



## amer

chaminda.sampath said:


> Dhawal,
> 
> Are u sure this? Is it mentioned in the VISA grant letter as well?


From what i heard:
1. You and your secondary applicants need to validate your visas within 1year of medical/pcc.
2.when u validate, main applicant must enter the oz gates first. The secondary applicants can enter anytime after main applicants enter as long as it is within the timeframe of medical n pcc.
3.after that, its free for all. The applicants are not more dependant to each other. Main applicant can return to homeland, but secondary can choose to stay on if he/she wants.

I will let you know whether this is in the grant letter once i get the visa grant...


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> I misread the other one, reading that it is NOT necessary, lol, sorry. And ty iNinjaN, that comes as a relief. I read on another forum of a person with a similar question and she contacted the GSM processing centre in Adelaide. They told her that the secondary applicant, in this case me, can enter 1st without the primary.
> 
> I mailed our agent to make sure, if not, it will cause numerous problems and headaches again . That is why I really hope it is true that I'll be able to enter without my wife having to go first. It is so crap as either of us could've been the main applicant, it would not have made a difference in the points allocation.
> 
> But once again thank you and will post on here what our agent says for in case anyone else has a similar question .
> 
> All the best!


Hi hermanb,
Can you tell me where you read on this? So far i have read in various forum the during initial entry to validate, the main applicant must enter first followed by secondary applicants. It is possible the main applicant can leave the next day while secondary stay on after that, but initial entry should be main applicant 1st.

Can the experts in this forum advice if i am right/wrong.


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Hi hermanb,
> Can you tell me where you read on this? So far i have read in various forum the during initial entry to validate, the main applicant must enter first followed by secondary applicants. It is possible the main applicant can leave the next day while secondary stay on after that, but initial entry should be main applicant 1st.
> 
> Can the experts in this forum advice if i am right/wrong.


Hi amer. The link is Subclass 175 visa conditions.

I would hope this is true as it would create a crap load of problems for us if not. I am the secondary applicant, although in our case it would not have made a difference in our points if I were the main applicant. I would be furious if it I can't enter first as it would be senseless (I am not a sponsored spouse but a co-applicant, i.e. should have my OWN visa, ). Hope the link helps other people too!


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
Do we need to keep ready form-80???:confused2:
Any more information from other forums regarding CO allocations???


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Hi amer. The link is Subclass 175 visa conditions.
> 
> I would hope this is true as it would create a crap load of problems for us if not. I am the secondary applicant, although in our case it would not have made a difference in our points if I were the main applicant. I would be furious if it I can't enter first as it would be senseless (I am not a sponsored spouse but a co-applicant, i.e. should have my OWN visa, ). Hope the link helps other people too!


Hi HermanB,
Looks like you maybe right, checkout this link as well http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...icant-travel-without-primary-applicant-2.html

Apparently there used to be a condition in the visa that says the primary must validate 1st but the recent visa isnt. I would suggest you check on this condition with your CO just to be sure.


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Hi HermanB,
> Looks like you maybe right, checkout this link as well http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...icant-travel-without-primary-applicant-2.html
> 
> Apparently there used to be a condition in the visa that says the primary must validate 1st but the recent visa isnt. I would suggest you check on this condition with your CO just to be sure.


Yeah, I'll make 100% sure with our agent and ask her to ask our CO once we have one assigned. But, either way, once I go to the embassy over here to get the passports stamped, I'll ask them there as well . I just hope we get our visas in June somehow so I can start looking for work for August . Really exciting times ahead. Thank you for looking further into it as well!


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Yeah, I'll make 100% sure with our agent and ask her to ask our CO once we have one assigned. But, either way, once I go to the embassy over here to get the passports stamped, I'll ask them there as well . I just hope we get our visas in June somehow so I can start looking for work for August . Really exciting times ahead. Thank you for looking further into it as well!


Hope you share the info for the benefit of others. For me, we are planning to make a visit in June with wife and then again in Sept with with whole family so hoping to get my visa before that so that we can validate one shot.

Where in OZ are you moving to?


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Hope you share the info for the benefit of others. For me, we are planning to make a visit in June with wife and then again in Sept with with whole family so hoping to get my visa before that so that we can validate one shot.
> 
> Where in OZ are you moving to?


I'll definitely post what our agent says on here . The flights from here to Oz are very expensive and seats quite limited, thus we cannot afford to go often. To give an idea, 10.5 hours flight to Kuala Lumpur, then over 7 hours to Melbourne.

We are planning to go to Melbourne, I'm already registering with the state of Victoria's teaching authority so I can teach there. Really hope things work out well, just going to miss my wife a lot when I'm there.

All the best for the coming months, I'm sure things will go well!


----------



## drag288

All,

I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum. 
All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.


----------



## tanya18

drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
> I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum.
> All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.



CONGRATS:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
> I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum.
> All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Congrats Divya, now as I said earlier pls ask ur CO to attend me


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Congrats Divya, now as I said earlier pls ask ur CO to attend me


Thank you all.
Gaurav, lets take it offline. I will catch-up with you on gtalk and discuss.


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> Thank you all.
> Gaurav, lets take it offline. I will catch-up with you on gtalk and discuss.


dIVYA, 
Again good wishes for ur further journey.  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
M in office now so cannot come on Gtalk. Any more information the CO askd prior the grant?????:focus:

Atleast today I should get CO:confused2:


----------



## drag288

Gaurav said:


> dIVYA,
> Again good wishes for ur further journey.  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> M in office now so cannot come on Gtalk. Any more information the CO askd prior the grant?????:focus:
> 
> Atleast today I should get CO:confused2:


Yes, he requested to provide payslips from 2007 till date (2 payslips per year) as a proof of employment. In-spite of providing emp reference letter dated last Friday.
From starting/middle/till date.
So we sent 8 payslips in total soon after sending the email we received our grant letter.


----------



## ppjagnaan

congratulations drag288!!

did anybody get allocated today?


----------



## Gaurav

drag288 said:


> Yes, he requested to provide payslips from 2007 till date (2 payslips per year) as a proof of employment. In-spite of providing emp reference letter dated last Friday.
> From starting/middle/till date.
> So we sent 8 payslips in total soon after sending the email we received our grant letter.


I have already submitted each and every month's payslip for all 4 years and all related documents, wonder what is the criteria for CO allocation ?????


----------



## voddy

drag288 said:


> Yes, he requested to provide payslips from 2007 till date (2 payslips per year) as a proof of employment. In-spite of providing emp reference letter dated last Friday.
> From starting/middle/till date.
> So we sent 8 payslips in total soon after sending the email we received our grant letter.


Divya..

Congratulations!!!! It's such a good news... :clap2: wish you good luck with all your future plans...


----------



## drag288

voddy said:


> Divya..
> 
> Congratulations!!!! It's such a good news... :clap2: wish you good luck with all your future plans...


Thank youuu


----------



## iNinjaN

drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
> I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum.
> All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.


Woow that a very good news on a Monday morning!!! Congrats Divya!!!!!

That goes for a celebration tonight for u :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## toti

drag288 said:


> Thank youuu


congrats Drag288

hope that i got CO soooooner


----------



## iwh_aus

Congrats Divya, this is great news. Just like Aussieland, you also got grant letter within 4-5 days of CO allocation- makes me very optimistic for my case.
Good luck with the rest of the process as this I assume is kind of a first step.



drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
> I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum.
> All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.


----------



## krishz

drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
> I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum.
> All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.


COngratulations Drag888:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest

drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
> I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum.
> All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.


WOWIEZ!!!!! Many congrats for quick grant drag288 :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Best of luck for the future as well!!!


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> WOWIEZ!!!!! Many congrats for quick grant drag288 :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Best of luck for the future as well!!!


Thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SlimNeo

drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
> I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum.
> All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.


I wish you very best... 

-Neo-


----------



## rozam

guys,
I have good news,
I caled the departmdnt, the officer said my case was allocated to a co on 29 april, i sould wait the co contacts me :clap2:


----------



## rozam

aussimmi,
I want to submit the form 1221 and 1022 , electronically, qoting my reference numbe,
What is theemail address


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> aussimmi,
> I want to submit the form 1221 and 1022 , electronically, qoting my reference numbe,
> What is theemail address


rozam, first of all MANY CONGRATS!!!!!!!!

The auto-reply response to the email sent to [email protected] says this:

Paper lodged applications

If you lodged a paper application you can still provide supporting documentation electronically by emailing the documents as scanned attachments to: 

[email protected]

When emailing documents to the department please quote your Transaction Reference Number (TRN) or file reference number for this purpose.

Do not send this office any original documents or provide paper copies of documents previously attached to the browser or sent by e-mail unless asked to do so by a departmental officer.

Hope this helps and keep us updated!!!!


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> rozam, first of all MANY CONGRATS!!!!!!!!
> 
> The auto-reply response to the email sent to [email protected] says this:
> 
> Paper lodged applications
> 
> If you lodged a paper application you can still provide supporting documentation electronically by emailing the documents as scanned attachments to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> When emailing documents to the department please quote your Transaction Reference Number (TRN) or file reference number for this purpose.
> 
> Do not send this office any original documents or provide paper copies of documents previously attached to the browser or sent by e-mail unless asked to do so by a departmental officer.
> 
> Hope this helps and keep us updated!!!!


Should i submit this docs, or wait until co asks me to do so?


----------



## Dhawal

Hi divya,
Wow that was real quick......Congrats for the visa grant....When are you planning to move to OZ?
Also can you answer what stream of IT you working on?And what was your ANZSCO code?


----------



## uroojs

drag288 said:


> Thank youuu


Congratulations Drag :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


I hope my Case officer also speeds up !


----------



## Dhawal

Hi rozam,
Congrats for the CO allocation....Got two gr8 news today morning....I feel you should wait for the CO to contact you for any documents required.....


----------



## HermanB

*Congratz*

First of all, congratz!!! Glad things are moving along . On another note, there is still not much clarification on whether the secondary applicant can enter before the primary applicant. Some say you can, and my agent says you can't. I do not know what to do now . If someone has more info, please let me know, or even better if someone has a contact number I can ask directly (i.e. the department), could you please message it to me?


----------



## iNinjaN

rozam said:


> guys,
> I have good news,
> I caled the departmdnt, the officer said my case was allocated to a co on 29 april, i sould wait the co contacts me :clap2:


Congrats!!!! Thats a good news


----------



## drag288

Dhawal said:


> Hi divya,
> Wow that was real quick......Congrats for the visa grant....When are you planning to move to OZ?
> Also can you answer what stream of IT you working on?And what was your ANZSCO code?


Analyst programmer 
Mostly we will go to Melbourne. Haven't decided yet. Getting nervous and tensed if I think about the expenses and tasks to be completed before going
Not sure if we can apply for jobs in seek without validating the visa.

Experts: any advice? ??

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## amer

rozam said:


> guys,
> I have good news,
> I caled the departmdnt, the officer said my case was allocated to a co on 29 april, i sould wait the co contacts me :clap2:


Many congrats Rozam, what was your timeline again? Sorry forgotten...


----------



## Dhawal

Hi HermanB,
I feel who can go first is a non-issue....I think the moment you get a CO allocated you can ask the CO your doubts....he will definitely guide you....anyways you have recived the 18th march mail...so you getting a CO soon is definitely on the cards in the near future.....


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> Hi HermanB,
> I feel who can go first is a non-issue....I think the moment you get a CO allocated you can ask the CO your doubts....he will definitely guide you....anyways you have recived the 18th march mail...so you getting a CO soon is definitely on the cards in the near future.....


Thank you Dhawal. I really hope my agent just is not aware of this change. We cannot afford a return ticket for my wife and she can't afford the leave. The whole reason is so that I can start-up work over there and by the time she gets there it'll be an easier transition.

I will definitely ask my agent to ask the CO once we have one. That is what we pay them for (agents that is), to make sure about things like this. All the best for you there!


----------



## Dhawal

Dont worry divya everything will fall in place.....Yes you can apply in seek for a job without validiating the visa....but i have seen that employers dont entertain you even when you have the via in hand.....One has to personally be in Oz and do the job search.....


----------



## Indus

Divya, Congrats on your quick grant. I am happy for you. Where are you intend to settle ? 
Rozam, congrats, hope you hear from your CO soon.


----------



## Gaurav

Congrats Rozam 
Are they assigning CO from backend as u were unaware that u got CO????

All the best !!!


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Should i submit this docs, or wait until co asks me to do so?


You should submit the change of circumstances form 1022. But have they asked anywhere for the 'Additional Personal Particulars' for 1221? If not, then I don't see a need to provide it.


----------



## amer

Hi guys,

I need some advice from you ppl. My wife and I are planning to make a quick dash trip to OZ in mid-June to visit our friends.

We are offshore applicant (VE175) and received the March 18 letter stating we should be assigned CO within 3 months (i.e. by 18-June). My concern is I might be in OZ at that time the CO picks up my application. 

Initially I thought I'd wait to be assigned CO first and let him/her know of my arrangement but lately I am seeing a lot of applicants are getting Visa grant right away (I have front loaded all the medical & pcc info).

So should I inform DIAC in advanced prior to flying to OZ. If yes how do I inform DIAC?


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Congratulations Drag :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> I hope my Case officer also speeds up !


Why don't you call them and ask for your status? Calling seems to work for a lot of people. Only thing is, be prepared for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG wait!!!!! So load up heaps of balance before calling (or get ready for a large phone bill)...


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Congrats Rozam
> Are they assigning CO from backend as u were unaware that u got CO????
> 
> All the best !!!


Yup, they are processing the application behind the scenes. So you should take heart too


----------



## toti

rozam said:


> aussimmi,
> I want to submit the form 1221 and 1022 , electronically, qoting my reference numbe,
> What is theemail address


congrats Rozam

it's really a good morning toady


----------



## Dhawal

Guys one question... whats the difference between Analyst programmer and software engineer?


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> Guys one question... whats the difference between Analyst programmer and software engineer?


Software engineer's job role covers the whole software development life cycle where as Analyst programmers concentrate on analyzing, designing and coding(programming) For a better definition..just google..


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> Software engineer's job role covers the whole software development life cycle where as Analyst programmers concentrate on analyzing, designing and coding(programming) For a better definition..just google..


Sorry voddy, its a bit 'other way around'. According to the ANZSCO classification, Analyst programmers deal with everything from requirements gathering to coding. Software Engineers on the other hand are involved in architecture and design. This is what I remember. Googling for info will clarify...


----------



## voddy

ausimmi said:


> Sorry voddy, its a bit 'other way around'. According to the ANZSCO classification, Analyst programmers deal with everything from requirements gathering to coding. Software Engineers on the other hand are involved in architecture and design. This is what I remember. Googling for info will clarify...




Software Engineer Job Description

Programmer Analyst Job Description, Sample Programmer Analyst Job Description | Sample Job Descriptions


btw..im somewhat embarrassed..I wasn't sure of what I was doing all this time.. had to google to get these links.. hehe


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
Do we need to worry !!

We are not seeing any Co allocation from past 3 to 4 days and many in our list in Aug are still waiting  . Do think this is an alarm.. as we are closing to June the 3 months promise by DIAC. It will be really interesting to see how DIAC is going to handle it.


-Neo-


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> Software Engineer Job Description
> 
> Programmer Analyst Job Description, Sample Programmer Analyst Job Description | Sample Job Descriptions
> 
> 
> btw..im somewhat embarrassed..I wasn't sure of what I was doing all this time.. had to google to get these links.. hehe


Those links don't count. This is the official definition:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## rackspace

I have already an CO, and am using a migration agent.
Can I call them myself to find out about my visa status?


----------



## Guest

rackspace said:


> I have already an CO, and am using a migration agent.
> Can I call them myself to find out about my visa status?


Sure, why not!!!


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Neo,
I am getting a feeling those people who got the CO's before the new June 15 rule are lucky ones.....Coz things mite go a little bit slow once the new points system and any other rule is in place....I see the CO allocations happening right now as fast action of allocating as many CO's as possible to applicants by DIAC cause later on maybe things could slow down......just a thought...


----------



## voddy

ausimmi said:


> Those links don't count. This is the official definition:
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


SE - design to installation & support (whole life cycle)

Analyst P. - analysis and programming 

Isn't this the same as I said earlier? :confused2:


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> You should submit the change of circumstances form 1022. But have they asked anywhere for the 'Additional Personal Particulars' for 1221? If not, then I don't see a need to provide it.


ACtually i should have provided it withthe application, that's what the application recipt letter was saying, but i made an enquiry and the answer was i can submit it whenever i want, i.e. Before co, and after being asked


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> SE - design to installation & support (whole life cycle)
> 
> Analyst P. - analysis and programming
> 
> Isn't this the same as I said earlier? :confused2:


The slight difference is that software engineers don't deal with the whole life cycle. Specifically, they don't deal with the requirements gathering part. They just deal with design and activities after that. And according to the page I pointed, Analyst Programmers are also involved in debugging and testing.


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> ACtually i should have provided it withthe application, that's what the application recipt letter was saying, but i made an enquiry and the answer was i can submit it whenever i want, i.e. Before co, and after being asked


Oh OK. You can provide it along with the change of circumstances I guess...


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> Why don't you call them and ask for your status? Calling seems to work for a lot of people. Only thing is, be prepared for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG wait!!!!! So load up heaps of balance before calling (or get ready for a large phone bill)...


Guys,
I called the diac today,
And luckily they picked ip the call at once


----------



## SlimNeo

rozam said:


> ACtually i should have provided it withthe application, that's what the application recipt letter was saying, but i made an enquiry and the answer was i can submit it whenever i want, i.e. Before co, and after being asked


Hi Rozam,
you were a paper based applicant right ?

-Neo-


----------



## rozam

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Rozam,
> you were a paper based applicant right ?
> 
> -Neo-


Yes right


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Guys,
> I called the diac today,
> And luckily they picked ip the call at once


Lucky you!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: What time did you call??


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> Lucky you!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: What time did you call??


It should have been 3:15 pm adelaide time


----------



## Indus

My agent has asked me to complete Form 1221 for my wife. No luck with a CO yet. Guys do you think that I should proceed with PCC (india+ australia) and meds ?


----------



## iNinjaN

What a Monday to start with! Divya got the grant letter, rozam got to know she was allocated a CO in 29 April 2011....

:focus: But no news today of CO allocation :-( will DIAC be able to meet the deadline if 3 months after 18 march email? Hope DIAC provides the answer by actions by allocating CO fast to everyone!!! :ranger:


----------



## vinodhavali

drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
> I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum.
> All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.



Hi Drag,
Hearty congratulations. All the best for your future plans & travel
Vinod


----------



## chaminda.sampath

:


rozam said:


> aussimmi,
> I want to submit the form 1221 and 1022 , electronically, qoting my reference numbe,
> What is theemail address


Hi Rozam,

Big congrat for getting confirmed in allocation of a CO. :cheer2:

I was waiting until you are contacted by a CO since you were about to get it.
My CO sent me a list of documents to be submitted and it was not included Form 1221. However, it is better to fill it and keep it with you in case there is a requirement of submitting it.

Definitely, the CO will ask you to fill Form 1022. In addition, in all cases, the Form-80 should be up-to-date and the CO will request you to send an up-to-date one, even you have already filled it. 

My recommendation is to make ready all of these forms and submit it once the CO contacted and request. In which case, you will avoid CO being requested forms you submit earlier. As an example, I had submitted Form-80 eralier, but CO requested to submit again.

This is your time to obtain police clearance and medicals since these are any way required and subject to extensions, if required.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## vinodhavali

rozam said:


> guys,
> I have good news,
> I caled the departmdnt, the officer said my case was allocated to a co on 29 april, i sould wait the co contacts me :clap2:


Hi rozam,
Congratulations for CO allocation. My CO allocation date is also 29th Apr 2011 & CO has asked for additional docs regd work experience on 30th Apr 2011. I am working on it right now & will upload in a day or two.
Occupation - Mechanical Engg
Date of application - 15th July 2010 (175 online - offshore)

Good luck

Vinod


----------



## dengdai

sighhhhhhhhhhh someone kill me already! all my docs are still stated as required and no signs of CO.................


----------



## dengdai

hey guys, what do you say when you pick up the phone to call them? Won't they ask you to wait as our application date is still after the official timeline?


----------



## Shabi

Congratulations to Rozam & drag288 wish everything goes well for you as it has been upto now.

My question is to drag288:
It seems that you front loaded your PCC & medical. I was wondering whether you received 18th March Email or you decided to do so without anyone's advice?

Should I do so? maybe it works for me as well.


----------



## HermanB

dengdai said:


> hey guys, what do you say when you pick up the phone to call them? Won't they ask you to wait as our application date is still after the official timeline?


Hm, that is very disconcerting as people in August already got their CO's and some of them didn't even get the 18 March mail. I wish I knew what to say as we are in the same boat of not knowing. I guess a mail won't hurt, but that again, I'm very impatient, lol.


----------



## iNinjaN

dengdai said:


> hey guys, what do you say when you pick up the phone to call them? Won't they ask you to wait as our application date is still after the official timeline?


Would suggest to call and ask or raise a PLE! Or worst wait till 18 June when 3 months is completed as per DIAC mail of 18 march :ranger:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Shabi said:


> Congratulations to Rozam & drag288 wish everything goes well for you as it has been upto now.
> 
> My question is to drag288:
> It seems that you front loaded your PCC & medical. I was wondering whether you received 18th March Email or you decided to do so without anyone's advice?
> 
> Should I do so? maybe it works for me as well.


Hi Shabi,

My CO extended my medicals by 6 months and PCC by 3 months. There for I know for sure that they will consider these extentions, if you requested.

Trust this information would be helpful little bit.

Chaminda


----------



## savuka

Hi all,

Just wanted to check, if we get a CO assigned before/if any new rules/lists come out in July and our occupation is not on the new SOL are we then bumped down to priority 4? Our agent seems to think we will move down even if we have a CO assigned but this just doesn't make sense - I can understand if you are still waiting on a CO but after having done meds /pc etc you would think they would just process the application until completion.... Anyway just wondering if this would happen... worst case scenoria and systems analyst came off new sol. We were one of the computing professional applicants and had to get re-assessed so just don't feel like this all starting again after we have gotten so close again. We are one of the many who received a letter to expect a CO within 3 months....

cheers


----------



## amer

savuka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to check, if we get a CO assigned before/if any new rules/lists come out in July and our occupation is not on the new SOL are we then bumped down to priority 4? Our agent seems to think we will move down even if we have a CO assigned but this just doesn't make sense - I can understand if you are still waiting on a CO but after having done meds /pc etc you would think they would just process the application until completion.... Anyway just wondering if this would happen... worst case scenoria and systems analyst came off new sol. We were one of the computing professional applicants and had to get re-assessed so just don't feel like this all starting again after we have gotten so close again. We are one of the many who received a letter to expect a CO within 3 months....
> 
> cheers


I think this is a fear that most of us have. If our job is not in the new list yes we will be pushed down to P4. 

This list should be out in May, so I wnder if the CO will even be assigned once they found out that the job is not in new list? On whether CO will still process the said occupation past June, I doubt anyone but DIAC can answer that right now...


----------



## voddy

savuka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to check, if we get a CO assigned before/if any new rules/lists come out in July and our occupation is not on the new SOL are we then bumped down to priority 4? Our agent seems to think we will move down even if we have a CO assigned but this just doesn't make sense - I can understand if you are still waiting on a CO but after having done meds /pc etc you would think they would just process the application until completion.... Anyway just wondering if this would happen... worst case scenoria and systems analyst came off new sol. We were one of the computing professional applicants and had to get re-assessed so just don't feel like this all starting again after we have gotten so close again. We are one of the many who received a letter to expect a CO within 3 months....
> 
> cheers


If they say so then u'll probably get a CO before the next SOL change. So keep all your docs ready...in case if you haven't submitted them previously.. 

eg:
PCC
meds
payslips/bank statements (2 or 3 per year)
latest employee reference
anything that have changed since your lodgment date (with proof)
Form 80 for spouse
etc.

so you can provide them as soon as the CO contacts you..then i'd be a matter of few days, like for Divya (if everything goes smoothly)before u get the grant!!!

whats your time line & occupation?


----------



## Shabi

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Shabi,
> 
> My CO extended my medicals by 6 months and PCC by 3 months. There for I know for sure that they will consider these extentions, if you requested.
> 
> Trust this information would be helpful little bit.
> 
> Chaminda


Thanks for the info.  I might go ahead with front loading medicals & PCC.

But I was curious to know if drag288 received 18th march Email or he just loaded medical & PCC docs without any notifications?


----------



## dengdai

PLE raised! but didn't get any concrete reply... This is the reply when I asked why the status of the documents I have scanned still says "required".

"Once allocated a case officer you will be contacted if they require any additional information.
For online lodged applications - your online checklist will not automatically update. It will only be updated when your application is allocated to and assessed by your case officer."


----------



## savuka

Okay thanks, well my husband is self-employed and contracts so probably going to cause abit of problems as not so straightforward and we have police clearances done for UK but might still be awhile for the SA ones to come through so that is out of our hands...guess we jsut all pray the new SOL doesn't change....mmm...wish they would just leave it for awhile to give people a chance to get their visa processed! Probably a stupid question but how do you do the timeline at the end of your post? basically husband is a system analysts and we lodged 175 visa on the 29th of October 2010 I think it was. Got re-assessed by ACS in August 2010 as orignally we were computing professional - UNIX specialist. 

thanks


----------



## Guest

dengdai said:


> PLE raised! but didn't get any concrete reply... This is the reply when I asked why the status of the documents I have scanned still says "required".
> 
> "Once allocated a case officer you will be contacted if they require any additional information.
> For online lodged applications - your online checklist will not automatically update. It will only be updated when your application is allocated to and assessed by your case officer."


This is the standard 'auto' reply you got right after raising the PLE. They take some time to process it and give you the real reply usually after 5 to 7 days (but it can take longer). Although, sometimes, they don't reply at all about 'application status' PLEs...

By the way, are you saying you got this response a few days AFTER raising a PLE??


----------



## drag288

Shabi said:


> Thanks for the info.  I might go ahead with front loading medicals & PCC.
> 
> But I was curious to know if drag288 received 18th march Email or he just loaded medical & PCC docs without any notifications?


I did not receive March 18th email.
I frontloaded my PCC because Singapore police force stopped giving PCC for foreigners from October 2010 so even before they stopped the service I secured my PCC and uploaded it

As for meds, I had a feeling that we might get a CO before August 2011 so I underwent in April and frontloaded.


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> guys,
> I have good news,
> I caled the departmdnt, the officer said my case was allocated to a co on 29 april, i sould wait the co contacts me :clap2:


congratulations Rozam for CO allocation...even I am nov 2009 applicant but e-visa what shall i do now???shall i call them to enquir about my status or to wait???please suggest..


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> congratulations Rozam for CO allocation...even I am nov 2009 applicant but e-visa what shall i do now???shall i call them to enquir about my status or to wait???please suggest..


Yes, I suggest you should try to call. Best of luck!!!


----------



## dengdai

ausimmi said:


> This is the standard 'auto' reply you got right after raising the PLE. They take some time to process it and give you the real reply usually after 5 to 7 days (but it can take longer). Although, sometimes, they don't reply at all about 'application status' PLEs...
> 
> By the way, are you saying you got this response a few days AFTER raising a PLE??


yes, that's the reply i got after the generic auto reply. this one had a person signining off, though it still seems generic, just that they have replied with a more targeted generic answer.


----------



## Shabi

drag288 said:


> I did not receive March 18th email.
> I frontloaded my PCC because Singapore police force stopped giving PCC for foreigners from October 2010 so even before they stopped the service I secured my PCC and uploaded it
> 
> As for meds, I had a feeling that we might get a CO before August 2011 so I underwent in April and frontloaded.


hmmm, I can do that too.

Wish you all the best :clap2:


----------



## krishz

chaminda.sampath said:


> :
> 
> Hi Rozam,
> 
> Big congrat for getting confirmed in allocation of a CO. :cheer2:
> 
> I was waiting until you are contacted by a CO since you were about to get it.
> My CO sent me a list of documents to be submitted and it was not included Form 1221. However, it is better to fill it and keep it with you in case there is a requirement of submitting it.
> 
> Definitely, the CO will ask you to fill Form 1022. In addition, in all cases, the Form-80 should be up-to-date and the CO will request you to send an up-to-date one, even you have already filled it.
> 
> My recommendation is to make ready all of these forms and submit it once the CO contacted and request. In which case, you will avoid CO being requested forms you submit earlier. As an example, I had submitted Form-80 eralier, but CO requested to submit again.
> 
> This is your time to obtain police clearance and medicals since these are any way required and subject to extensions, if required.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda




Hi,
I am new to this forum...I have lodged my paper on 27th nov,2009 and I am an e-visa applicant...my status have changed to MET, but still now I haven't received any mail from CO...since I have no idea what is happening in my case could you please tell me how I should proceed ...


----------



## iNinjaN

Shabi said:


> Thanks for the info.  I might go ahead with front loading medicals & PCC.
> 
> But I was curious to know if drag288 received 18th march Email or he just loaded medical & PCC docs without any notifications?


Drag22 did not got the 18 march email!


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> congratulations Rozam for CO allocation...even I am nov 2009 applicant but e-visa what shall i do now???shall i call them to enquir about my status or to wait???please suggest..


YES Definitely,


By the way Guys I have EXCELLENT NEWS,
My CO TEAM 7 has contacted me today 9 MAY, and requesting medicals and pcc to be submitted:clap2:


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum...I have lodged my paper on 27th nov,2009 and I am an e-visa applicant...my status have changed to MET, but still now I haven't received any mail from CO...since I have no idea what is happening in my case could you please tell me how I should proceed ...



I guess you should call them and tell them your TRN, and they will let you know what's your status


----------



## rozam

Chaminda,

Tha CO has asked me to subit

1. Current passport (as mine will expire on 24 may and my husband's has expired)
2. Form 80 updated 
3.Medicals and PCC


So i am gonna have a BEUROCRATIC WEEKS here in my country


----------



## Indus

rozam said:


> Chaminda,
> 
> Tha CO has asked me to subit
> 
> 1. Current passport (as mine will expire on 24 may and my husband's has expired)
> 2. Form 80 updated
> 3.Medicals and PCC
> 
> 
> So i am gonna have a BEUROCRATIC WEEKS here in my country


rozam, what's your lodgement date?


----------



## iNinjaN

rozam said:


> YES Definitely,
> 
> By the way Guys I have EXCELLENT NEWS,
> My CO TEAM 7 has contacted me today 9 MAY, and requesting medicals and pcc to be submitted:clap2:


That's really a very very good news :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## rozam

Indus said:


> rozam, what's your lodgement date?


15 december 2009, paper based (accountant) 175, P3
Co contacted 9 May 2011


----------



## Indus

rozam said:


> 15 december 2009, paper based (accountant) 175, P3
> Co contacted 9 May 2011


Thanks! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> YES Definitely,
> 
> 
> By the way Guys I have EXCELLENT NEWS,
> My CO TEAM 7 has contacted me today 9 MAY, and requesting medicals and pcc to be submitted:clap2:


WOWWWWWWWWWW!!!! It looks like a lottery in which everyone is winning


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some advice from you ppl. My wife and I are planning to make a quick dash trip to OZ in mid-June to visit our friends.
> 
> We are offshore applicant (VE175) and received the March 18 letter stating we should be assigned CO within 3 months (i.e. by 18-June). My concern is I might be in OZ at that time the CO picks up my application.
> 
> Initially I thought I'd wait to be assigned CO first and let him/her know of my arrangement but lately I am seeing a lot of applicants are getting Visa grant right away (I have front loaded all the medical & pcc info).
> 
> So should I inform DIAC in advanced prior to flying to OZ. If yes how do I inform DIAC?


amer, first of all, what visa will you be going on to Oz if you visit. DO NOT apply for any other visa at this stage, simple reason, if that visa gets approved AFTER your 175 visa, your 175 will be invalidated. Rather wait for confirmation on a CO and then for the approval.

Still no freakin word from my agent whether she will contact the DIAC about the whole who can enter debate. It's making me angry as we need to know whether we should book a ticket or not to go. man it's frustrating, lol.

Good luck for you too!!


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> 15 december 2009, paper based (accountant) 175, P3
> Co contacted 9 May 2011


Hi..


So now there is some changes in your online status right???


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi..
> 
> 
> So now there is some changes in your online status right???


Paper based applicants don't have any online status


----------



## krishz

ausimmi said:


> Paper based applicants don't have any online status


oh ok...is there any chatting option available here...i really need to have a coversation to clear my confusions please help me...


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> Paper based applicants don't have any online status


thanks


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> oh ok...is there any chatting option available here...i really need to have a coversation to clear my confusions please help me...


write down here and we will do the best to answer

by the way what's your anzco code? is it in new SOL, are you P3?


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> write down here and we will do the best to answer
> 
> by the way what's your anzco code? is it in new SOL, are you P3?


yes it is in new SOL and in p3 too...


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> yes it is in new SOL and in p3 too...


o then perhaps you have been allocated a CO and the CO will contact you in couple of days

I was allocated a CO on 29 April, but he contacted me only today


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> o then perhaps you have been allocated a CO and the CO will contact you in couple of days
> 
> I was allocated a CO on 29 April, but he contacted me only today


Actually my online status had been changed to MET and few to RECEIVED on 5th April,2011...but no CO so far...


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> Actually my online status had been changed to MET and few to RECEIVED on 5th April,2011...but no CO so far...


don't worry,

I am sure you have been allocated a CO and he will contact you this week


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> amer, first of all, what visa will you be going on to Oz if you visit. DO NOT apply for any other visa at this stage, simple reason, if that visa gets approved AFTER your 175 visa, your 175 will be invalidated. Rather wait for confirmation on a CO and then for the approval.
> 
> Still no freakin word from my agent whether she will contact the DIAC about the whole who can enter debate. It's making me angry as we need to know whether we should book a ticket or not to go. man it's frustrating, lol.
> 
> Good luck for you too!!


Hi HermanB,

Thanks for your response, I just learnt from another forum what you mentioned above. So I kind of freaked out and immediately applied online for a tourist visa ETA. And the visa got approved within minutes of applying. 

So now will this ETA impact my 175 visa application since it is already approved?


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> don't worry,
> 
> I am sure you have been allocated a CO and he will contact you this week


it's almost a month but so far no information from their end...seriously worried thought to call them tommorow in +61 1300 364 613 (Adelaide)


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> it's almost a month but so far no information from their end...seriously worried thought to call them tommorow in +61 1300 364 613 (Adelaide)


sure, you should call them and make sure the CO is there assigned.

Best of luck


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Hi HermanB,
> 
> Thanks for your response, I just learnt from another forum what you mentioned above. So I kind of freaked out and immediately applied online for a tourist visa ETA. And the visa got approved within minutes of applying.
> 
> So now will this ETA impact my 175 visa application since it is already approved?


To my knowledge, your visa 175 will override your ETA visa then, so, you shouldn't be worried. Just as long as the ETA was not approved after the approval of you 175 visa. Please just make sure with you local high commission, to be safe. All the best!! Hope that my agent just responds tomorrow as we need to decide whether to get a return plane ticket for my wife. And btw, we flying to Melbourne stopping over in Kuala Lumpur, overall 17+ hours in the air to Oz, haha.


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> sure, you should call them and make sure the CO is there assigned.
> 
> Best of luck


Thank you..will call them and update the status tomorrow..


----------



## Carol E

drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that we have received the grant letter and we need to make validate before 28th September 2011.
> I would like to thank the moderators, senior experts and all my friends in this forum.
> All the very best for members who are waiting for get their grant.



Hi drag288,
:clap2::clap2: Many Many congratulations for you :clap2: 
I wish you all the best in your new life 
have a nice triplane:

Carol


----------



## Carol E

rozam said:


> YES Definitely,
> 
> 
> By the way Guys I have EXCELLENT NEWS,
> My CO TEAM 7 has contacted me today 9 MAY, and requesting medicals and pcc to be submitted:clap2:



Hi rozam,
That's really EXCELLENT NEWS, Good Luck :cheer2:

Carol


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi drag288,
> :clap2::clap2: Many Many congratulations for you :clap2:
> I wish you all the best in your new life
> have a nice triplane:
> 
> Carol



hi Carol

Any update regarding your case , i think we have the same case , but you are in July 2010 - 176

please let's know if any update happen


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

Carol E said:


> Hi rozam,
> That's really EXCELLENT NEWS, Good Luck :cheer2:
> 
> Carol


hehhh Congrats!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

krishz said:


> Actually my online status had been changed to MET and few to RECEIVED on 5th April,2011...but no CO so far...


Congrats! This means u got co allocated on 5 th April!!! 
:cheer2:


----------



## HermanB

*Secondary applicant can't go first*

I just got saddening news from my agent, as a secondary applicant I will not be able to go without my wife, the primary applicant, activating it first. Financially this is going to really drain us as tickets are very expensive . This is just completely demoralizing, starting to wonder if there will be more hiccups - especially with the CO allocation and granting of the visa.

Ah well, life goes on, guess I'll be stuck here with no job until we can afford to both go. All the best for the following weeks everyone!


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> I just got saddening news from my agent, as a secondary applicant I will not be able to go without my wife, the primary applicant, activating it first. Financially this is going to really drain us as tickets are very expensive . This is just completely demoralizing, starting to wonder if there will be more hiccups - especially with the CO allocation and granting of the visa.
> 
> Ah well, life goes on, guess I'll be stuck here with no job until we can afford to both go. All the best for the following weeks everyone!


Can u ask ur agent to share the diac link? It would be helpful for all!

Sad to hear this for u


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Can u ask ur agent to share the diac link? It would be helpful for all!
> 
> Sad to hear this for u


There is no official DIAC link, that is why it is such a vague concept. But it is a condition that will be on the grant letter of anyone that has a secondary applicant. I honestly thought they made it a bit less strict with the 175 subclass. I found another link, ¹ØÓÚÖ÷ÉêÇëºÍÆäËûÉêÇëÈËµÇÂ½Ë³ÐòµÄÎÊÌâ °ÄÖÞÇ©Ö¤ °ÄÖÞÁôÑ§|°Ä´óÀûÑÇÁôÑ§|°ÄÖÞµç×ÓÇ©Ö¤|°ÄÖÞeÇ©ÍøÂÛÌ³-°Ä´óÀûÑÇÁôÑ§ÒÆÃñ¼ÒÔ° °ÄÖÞÁôÑ§·ÑÓÃ£¬°ÄÖÞÁôÑ§ÉêÇë£¬°ÄÖÞÁôÑ§ÂÛÌ³ - powered by phpwind.net, that gave me hope, and now it was shattered and destroyed by our agent. I apologise for the link, it's partly in Mandarin, that is why it shows so weird.

I do, however, trust our agent as they have been in the business for many years. A shame, but guess there is a reason behind everything. Even though I feel like exploding at the moment, lol.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

can ny1 tell how to validate visa without going to ausiland???


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

finished medical exams today with form 26 & 160, reports will be ready after two days which they will be sending directly to the dept.....i hope medically everything will be fine in the reports...


----------



## Guest

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> finished medical exams today with form 26 & 160, reports will be ready after two days which they will be sending directly to the dept.....i hope medically everything will be fine in the reports...


If there is anything to be concerned for, they tell you at the time of medical I think.


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> There is no official DIAC link, that is why it is such a vague concept. But it is a condition that will be on the grant letter of anyone that has a secondary applicant. I honestly thought they made it a bit less strict with the 175 subclass. I found another link, ¹ØÓÚÖ÷ÉêÇëºÍÆäËûÉêÇëÈËµÇÂ½Ë³ÐòµÄÎÊÌâ °ÄÖÞÇ©Ö¤ °ÄÖÞÁôÑ§|°Ä´óÀûÑÇÁôÑ§|°ÄÖÞµç×ÓÇ©Ö¤|°ÄÖÞeÇ©ÍøÂÛÌ³-°Ä´óÀûÑÇÁôÑ§ÒÆÃñ¼ÒÔ° °ÄÖÞÁôÑ§·ÑÓÃ£¬°ÄÖÞÁôÑ§ÉêÇë£¬°ÄÖÞÁôÑ§ÂÛÌ³ - powered by phpwind.net, that gave me hope, and now it was shattered and destroyed by our agent. I apologise for the link, it's partly in Mandarin, that is why it shows so weird.
> 
> I do, however, trust our agent as they have been in the business for many years. A shame, but guess there is a reason behind everything. Even though I feel like exploding at the moment, lol.


This is disappointing


----------



## HermanB

*Any lawyer can interpret this?!*

Hi guys, I have attached a document on the conditions that can be imposed on entering Australia for the first time after being granted a subclass VE visa.

It is MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2, which has all the subclasses and conditions. I extracted a part of it so that you can see the one condition we have been talking about, namely condition 8502, which is fully defined in SCHEDULE 8 (if you want to have a look).

I highlighted the specific section on conditions, and it states it 'MAY' be imposed. If any of you are more clued up about legal terms, does this not mean that they can, but will not necessarily impose this condition on the visa? Could it be that some migration agents just are not aware of this? Hope someone can clarify this.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## iNinjaN

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> can ny1 tell how to validate visa without going to ausiland???


No way! U need to land in Australia to validate!


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

I hope so, they called us again after two days when reports are ready.


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Hi guys, I have attached a document on the conditions that can be imposed on entering Australia for the first time after being granted a subclass VE visa.
> 
> It is MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2, which has all the subclasses and conditions. I extracted a part of it so that you can see the one condition we have been talking about, namely condition 8502, which is fully defined in SCHEDULE 8 (if you want to have a look).
> 
> I highlighted the specific section on conditions, and it states it 'MAY' be imposed. If any of you are more clued up about legal terms, does this not mean that they can, but will not necessarily impose this condition on the visa? Could it be that some migration agents just are not aware of this? Hope someone can clarify this.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Post the link plz! Or pm me!


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

iNinjaN said:


> No way! U need to land in Australia to validate!


then, can i get time extension for validating the visa


----------



## Guest

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> then, can i get time extension for validating the visa


You can certainly give it a shot by emailing your CO.


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Post the link plz! Or pm me!


Hi, the link is MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas. Please let me know your thoughts as it is interesting, yet very vague, lol.

All the best!


----------



## Carol E

toti said:


> hi Carol
> 
> Any update regarding your case , i think we have the same case , but you are in July 2010 - 176
> 
> please let's know if any update happen


Hi Toti ,

How are you ??

There is nooooooo update for me , still waiting :ranger: . 

But i trust that God will bring it just in time ... 

Good Luck ,
Carol


----------



## Carol E

Hi All ,

Any 176 - family sponsor allocated CO recently ????????


----------



## Gaurav

Carol E said:


> Hi Toti ,
> 
> How are you ??
> 
> There is nooooooo update for me , still waiting :ranger: .
> 
> But i trust that God will bring it just in time ...
> 
> Good Luck ,
> Carol


no update for me too


----------



## Suhel

Hi Everyone ,

Tried calling the *General Skilled Migration enquiries number +61 1300 364 613 *at 10:00 am Adeliade time to find the status of my application 175 and when CO will be allocated , but I was on answering machine for 30 minutes "please wait as all our executives are still busy with other calls" after which I decided to keep my phone down , without hetting a chance to speak to the DIAC person.

What is the best time to call this number , when the chances are more for the call being answered ?

Thank you all.


----------



## dengdai

Suhel said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Tried calling the *General Skilled Migration enquiries number +61 1300 364 613 *at 10:00 am Adeliade time to find the status of my application 175 and when CO will be allocated , but I was on answering machine for 30 minutes "please wait as all our executives are still busy with other calls" after which I decided to keep my phone down , without hetting a chance to speak to the DIAC person.
> 
> What is the best time to call this number , when the chances are more for the call being answered ?
> 
> Thank you all.



can you share your timeline?

When did you submit your application?


----------



## rozam

Suhel said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Tried calling the *General Skilled Migration enquiries number +61 1300 364 613 *at 10:00 am Adeliade time to find the status of my application 175 and when CO will be allocated , but I was on answering machine for 30 minutes "please wait as all our executives are still busy with other calls" after which I decided to keep my phone down , without hetting a chance to speak to the DIAC person.
> 
> What is the best time to call this number , when the chances are more for the call being answered ?
> 
> Thank you all.


Actually, there is no best time , it's a matterof chance.
One time i hold the phone call for 40 minutes, yesterday it was picked up at once, i was even doubting if i hd called correct number
So keep trying at different times during the day


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Hi, the link is MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas. Please let me know your thoughts as it is interesting, yet very vague, lol.
> 
> All the best!


Hi Herman,
Unfortunately as per this document, it looks like that the dependent has to enter on or after the validation of primary applicant


----------



## toti

Gaurav said:


> no update for me too


so Gurave, Carol

do you think that we will get our CO sooner ? officially as per DIAC processing update every 2 weeks , we should be allocated CO by 3-June-2011 (now it reached Jan 2010 - there are freezing in May & June )
they are taking 3 months every 2 weeks , It's Just a hope , GOD do the best for all of people here 

also i have noticed that no one of Visa 176 ( relatives ) have been allocated CO last 2 or 3 weeks , the latest case i saw was May 2010 or July 2010 case i think 

do they finishing 175 first then comes to 176 ? or it depending on CO Team ?
i dont know really


----------



## iocampo

same here, still waiting for CO allocation. VE 176-May 2010 lodged.



toti said:


> so Gurave, Carol
> 
> do you think that we will get our CO sooner ? officially as per DIAC processing update every 2 weeks , we should be allocated CO by 3-June-2011 (now it reached Jan 2010 - there are freezing in May & June )
> they are taking 3 months every 2 weeks , It's Just a hope , GOD do the best for all of people here
> 
> also i have noticed that no one of Visa 176 ( relatives ) have been allocated CO last 2 or 3 weeks , the latest case i saw was May 2010 or July 2010 case i think
> 
> do they finishing 175 first then comes to 176 ? or it depending on CO Team ?
> i dont know really


----------



## toti

iocampo said:


> same here, still waiting for CO allocation. VE 176-May 2010 lodged.


welcome iocampo

can u share ur timeline , ANZSCO code , paper or online ?


----------



## dengdai

am getting really excited really....

just wondering how long they'll take to reach Feb 2010 for 175 visas~!

My application date is approximately 1 month from the current timeline!!!


----------



## iocampo

ASCO code- 2231-13 Systems Designer, received ACS favorable assessment Nov. 7, 2009
IELTS taken Apr 2010, 7.5 OBS
Visa lodged- May 7, 2010, 176-Relative sponsored

Online lodged by an agent





toti said:


> welcome iocampo
> 
> can u share ur timeline , ANZSCO code , paper or online ?


----------



## toti

dengdai said:


> am getting really excited really....
> 
> just wondering how long they'll take to reach Feb 2010 for 175 visas~!
> 
> My application date is approximately 1 month from the current timeline!!!


you will be allocated to CO very sooon ,may be before this week end , just be prepared , nothing to worry , u have got 18-march email , and the deadline for that is 18 june , so excepect that your CO will contact you anytime from now ...


----------



## toti

iocampo said:


> ASCO code- 2231-13 Systems Designer, favorable assessment Nov. 7, 2009
> IELTS taken Apr 2010, 7.5 OBS
> Visa lodged- May 7, 2010, Relative sponsored
> 
> Online lodged by an agent


how did you lodge your application in 7-May-2011 , i think there was freezing of application from 6-May-2010 ?


----------



## iocampo

our agent really worked double time to prepare all my documents for lodgement before the suspension on that day. I remember my application was lodged at 8pm or 10pm adelaide time.



toti said:


> how did you lodge your application in 7-May-2011 , i think there was freezing of application from 6-May-2010 ?


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Hi Herman,
> Unfortunately as per this document, it looks like that the dependent has to enter on or after the validation of primary applicant


It is really unfortunate. And the department does not have permission to tell me directly as I am using an agent, and the agent is being a hard-ass not asking to clarify, . But I study law, and according to the wording it seems that they do not always impose that condition on subclass VE (i.e. 175) visas?

Please, anyone with a case officer, PM me, I need to ask a huge favour, if it is alright with you of course!

All the best for everyone!


----------



## zoranl

Good morning guys,

I hope for a good number of CO allocations and visa grants this week. I check my email and online status every day but nothing changes. Empty email box and the same online status from February 3, 2011. But, I feel my time is coming. Everybody hang on and think positive, our grant letters will come.

Toti, Carol E we are in the same boat. Approximately the same lodgement date and 176 family visa, and also we all are accountants. Tension is rising but I believe we will get at least CO till the end of this week.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Hi Herman,
> Unfortunately as per this document, it looks like that the dependent has to enter on or after the validation of primary applicant


But you see, I'm not a dependent as such. I could've applied for my own visa as well, but as a married couple, that would be a waste of money. My skills were also assessed and I'm also on the SOL. So, I d not understand why they have to put that condition on. I guess the best is to tell our agent to ask our case officer once we have one, as we are paying for a service and the client is always right .


----------



## toti

HI

Any CO ? any Grant Letter ?


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> HI
> 
> Any CO ? any Grant Letter ?


Hey toti, doesn't seem like it. I'm also going crazy, because at this rate we won't get the promised case officer before the 18th of June? Ah well, I guess this is completely out of our hands. I wish you all the luck!! I'm sure everything is alright with your application


----------



## SlimNeo

HI all,
Any one looking in some other forums also..? 

-Neo-


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hi All,

I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:

This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.

Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.

My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this “Priority-3 Applicants Club”.

I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.

Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.
> 
> Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.
> 
> My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this “Priority-3 Applicants Club”.
> 
> I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.
> 
> Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Many congrats Chaminda :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: And best of luck for the future as well!!!!! Keep us updated about your relocation adventure and job hunt experience. All the best.


----------



## mihiri

Congratulations!!!


----------



## iNinjaN

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.
> 
> Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.
> 
> My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this &#147;Priority-3 Applicants Club&#148;.
> 
> I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.
> 
> Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Congrats dear !! That's a great news! All the very best 

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Indus

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Congrats buddy! Your words has just moved me. All the best.


----------



## drag288

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.
> 
> Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.
> 
> My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this “Priority-3 Applicants Club”.
> 
> I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.
> 
> Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Congrats chaminda
All the best for your future.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.
> 
> Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.
> 
> My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this “Priority-3 Applicants Club”.
> 
> I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.
> 
> Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Congratulations Chaminda.. !!!

Its really a 3rd world war victory celebration for you indeed.. 

I am feeling very happy to see you getting the grant letter. All your waiting and struggle finally got a happy ending and also a new beginning to build up a happy world around you.

All the best!!

Do keep us posted !! 

-Neo-


----------



## toti

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.
> 
> Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.
> 
> My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this “Priority-3 Applicants Club”.
> 
> I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.
> 
> Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda



*this is the best news of today

congratsssssssssssssssss ...chaminda*


----------



## Shabi

chaminda congrats! 

Its exciting to see people getting visa, feeling that myself have got visa!


----------



## zoranl

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.
> 
> Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.
> 
> My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this “Priority-3 Applicants Club”.
> 
> I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.
> 
> Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Congrats Chaminda. All the best to you.

Take care,

Zoran


----------



## Dhawal

Hi chaminda,
Congrats for the visa grant......when are you making your move to OZ?About some members being better then immigration agents...thats not true....its just that you are being modest...You have got the visa solely on your merit....and for your perseverance, patience and endurance......
All the best for the future move.....


----------



## australia.uae

*New to Expat forumn*



chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.
> 
> Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.
> 
> My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this “Priority-3 Applicants Club”.
> 
> I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.
> 
> Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Hi all,


I am new to expat forumn. I fall under priority 3, I applied in april 2010, got the march 18th mail and have case officer already. Submitted form 80, PCC and medicals and I am waiting now...:ranger:

Congrats to all who got the visa already, and all the best for the new life, including Chaminda:clap2:

All the best to the rest in Q.


----------



## HermanB

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.
> 
> Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.
> 
> My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this “Priority-3 Applicants Club”.
> 
> I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.
> 
> Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Wow that is wonderful news!!! Congratulations Chaminda, I hope you have a wonderful future and hope to hear from you over here. Where in Oz you planning to go?

My wife is also an external auditor, and she is the main applicant . Just want to ask you, did you have a secondary applicant in you visa application or is it just you?

All the best!


----------



## australia.uae

*Wrong recipient*



HermanB said:


> Wow that is wonderful news!!! Congratulations Chaminda, I hope you have a wonderful future and hope to hear from you over here. Where in Oz you planning to go?
> 
> My wife is also an external auditor, and she is the main applicant . Just want to ask you, did you have a secondary applicant in you visa application or is it just you?
> 
> All the best!


Hi, Herman,

that mail came to me not to Chaminda


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to expat forumn. I fall under priority 3, I applied in april 2010, got the march 18th mail and have case officer already. Submitted form 80, PCC and medicals and I am waiting now...:ranger:
> 
> Congrats to all who got the visa already, and all the best for the new life, including Chaminda:clap2:
> 
> All the best to the rest in Q.


Hi,

Welcome to the forum! Congrats for ur CO allocation :cheer2:

Could u please help us with further details as what's ur anzsco code, ur application is online/paper based, exact dates of application and CO allocation, what extra information did CO asked other than Medicals and PCC!!!

Thanks... And all the very best... Do keep us posted abt ur updates!

-Ninja


----------



## chaminda.sampath

HermanB said:


> Wow that is wonderful news!!! Congratulations Chaminda, I hope you have a wonderful future and hope to hear from you over here. Where in Oz you planning to go?
> 
> My wife is also an external auditor, and she is the main applicant . Just want to ask you, did you have a secondary applicant in you visa application or is it just you?
> 
> All the best!


Hi Herman,

I am heading to Melbourne.
I am the main applicant and My wife is the secondary applicant. I have my daughter is also included to the application.

Chaminda


----------



## HermanB

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> I am heading to Melbourne.
> I am the main applicant and My wife is the secondary applicant. I have my daughter is also included to the application.
> 
> Chaminda


Wow, then I can ask you. Could you please tell me whether there is on the grant letter a condition 8502 on your wife's grant? And, if you don't mind, could you please let me/us know when you get the visa stamped in your passport if that condition is in her visa?

I have a situation where I need to go before my wife, who is the main applicant, and don't know if I can enter before her or not. I would be forever grateful if you could let me know.

Once again, so many congratulations!!


----------



## voddy

Hi Chaminda,

:cheer2:

Congratulations!!!! :clap2: Yes it's indeed a war won :first: ...a big reason to celebrate!! arty:

wish you good luck & may the triple gem bless you..


----------



## australia.uae

iNinjaN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Congrats for ur CO allocation :cheer2:
> 
> Could u please help us with further details as what's ur anzsco code, ur application is online/paper based, exact dates of application and CO allocation, what extra information did CO asked other than Medicals and PCC!!!
> 
> Thanks... And all the very best... Do keep us posted abt ur updates!
> 
> -Ninja


Hi ininjan,

I have applied as Internal auditor. It was an online application. I applied on 16th of April 2010, and got case officer on 09.04.2011. Case officer asked me only for form 80, PCC and medicals. 

I would defenitely be happy to help you, and guide you all with my experiences. but please keep in mind that I am not a registered agent or an unregistered one, so my advices is not to considered a substitute. I would always suggest all of you to use a genuine MARA agent, to avoid delays with your application and to avoid wasting time of the case officer.

thanks


----------



## brajeshdave

drag288 said:


> Yes, he requested to provide payslips from 2007 till date (2 payslips per year) as a proof of employment. In-spite of providing emp reference letter dated last Friday.
> From starting/middle/till date.
> So we sent 8 payslips in total soon after sending the email we received our grant letter.


Hi drag288 / Gaurav 

I need more info about this payslip requirement.
I am employed since 2001 and till date I have worked with 5 different companies. 

1. Do they ask for 2 payslips of each year of employment? 
2. Does payslip need to have company's stamp on them? 

Some payslips that I have are PDF files and mentions company's name (but not address). Are these acceptable?

Are there any alternates? 

Cheers,
Brajesh


----------



## Asadns

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> I am heading to Melbourne.
> I am the main applicant and My wife is the secondary applicant. I have my daughter is also included to the application.
> 
> Chaminda


Congrats my friend. :clap2::clap2:Best of luck for your future. lane:

Can you please tell me what was your Team? Mine is Team 4, allocated about 6 months ago, guess they are sleeping.......


----------



## Guest

Asadns said:


> Congrats my friend. :clap2::clap2:Best of luck for your future. lane:
> 
> Can you please tell me what was your Team? Mine is Team 4, allocated about 6 months ago, guess they are sleeping.......


Try calling DIAC and asking for the status of your application. Doing this has helped some people.


----------



## Asadns

ausimmi said:


> Try calling DIAC and asking for the status of your application. Doing this has helped some people.


Called DIAC couple of days ago. The answer was, Security checks are going on, cannot give deadlines.

I submitted my form 80 in January 2011.


----------



## Guest

Asadns said:


> Called DIAC couple of days ago. The answer was, Security checks are going on, cannot give deadlines.
> 
> I submitted my form 80 in January 2011.


This is SUCH a shame really. It seems these lengthy checks are being carried out for Pakistani applicants ONLY.   

What time did you call by the way?


----------



## Asadns

ausimmi said:


> This is SUCH a shame really. It seems these lengthy checks are being carried out for Pakistani applicants ONLY.
> 
> What time did you call by the way?


Previous Thursday. I guess you are right. But buddy i am Pakistani by birth not by choice and is being Pakistani such a bad thing?


----------



## Guest

Asadns said:


> Previous Thursday. I guess you are right. But buddy i am Pakistani by birth not by choice and is being Pakistani such a bad thing?


HEY that's not what I meant. I am criticizing DIAC for being so partial.


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> HEY that's not what I meant. I am criticizing DIAC for being so partial.


Welcome to my current world. I was born in South Africa, and can't get work because I'm white in a black country. Then I might also be 'security checked' because I am a South African, so now, what should I do, no future here and prolonged future in Oz?! lol

All I can say, it is not fair to discriminate and hope things will speed up for you guys.

All the best!


----------



## bluedolphins

Asadns said:


> Called DIAC couple of days ago. The answer was, Security checks are going on, cannot give deadlines.
> 
> I submitted my form 80 in January 2011.


Have u submitted your PCC and Medicals?


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> Hi ininjan,
> 
> I have applied as Internal auditor. It was an online application. I applied on 16th of April 2010, and got case officer on 09.04.2011. Case officer asked me only for form 80, PCC and medicals.
> 
> I would defenitely be happy to help you, and guide you all with my experiences. but please keep in mind that I am not a registered agent or an unregistered one, so my advices is not to considered a substitute. I would always suggest all of you to use a genuine MARA agent, to avoid delays with your application and to avoid wasting time of the case officer.
> 
> thanks


Thanks for the info and do keep us updated about ur progress!


----------



## australia.uae

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks for the info and do keep us updated about ur progress!


Sure


----------



## uroojs

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> I am heading to Melbourne.
> I am the main applicant and My wife is the secondary applicant. I have my daughter is also included to the application.
> 
> Chaminda


 Congrats Chaminda ! 
I guess it was a visa issuance day, my cousin has also got the letter toda !

All the very best !

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Congrats Chaminda !
> I guess it was a visa issuance day, my cousin has also got the letter toda !
> 
> All the very best !
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::


WOW!!! Can you please share his timeline??? Is he from Pakistan?


----------



## drag288

brajeshdave said:


> Hi drag288 / Gaurav
> 
> I need more info about this payslip requirement.
> I am employed since 2001 and till date I have worked with 5 different companies.
> 
> 1. Do they ask for 2 payslips of each year of employment?
> 2. Does payslip need to have company's stamp on them?
> 
> Some payslips that I have are PDF files and mentions company's name (but not address). Are these acceptable?
> 
> Are there any alternates?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brajesh


1. yes
2. Electronic payslips will do. No need stamp/ signature


----------



## rozam

Chaminda 

Congrats,

I hope mine will come sooonnnnnnnnnn, too


----------



## australia.uae

How long does it take for Indians Internal and erternal check, after resubmission of form 80 as asked by case officer.


----------



## australia.uae

Are there any Indians migrated from UAE, who can share their experience. How long it took for the grant after form 80, pcc and med.


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> Chaminda
> 
> Congrats,
> 
> I hope mine will come sooonnnnnnnnnn, too


HI

called DIAC today morning but no response...


----------



## brajeshdave

drag288 said:


> 1. yes
> 2. Electronic payslips will do. No need stamp/ signature


Thanks drag288.
My first company got acquired after I quit and eventually shutdown all operations in India. I don't have those 8 year old payslips. I am not sure what to do about it 
Is there any alternate?


----------



## australia.uae

brajeshdave said:


> Thanks drag288.
> My first company got acquired after I quit and eventually shutdown all operations in India. I don't have those 8 year old payslips. I am not sure what to do about it
> Is there any alternate?


I dont understand why you need 8 years old payslips in any case.


----------



## Guest

brajeshdave said:


> Thanks drag288.
> My first company got acquired after I quit and eventually shutdown all operations in India. I don't have those 8 year old payslips. I am not sure what to do about it
> Is there any alternate?


HEY they would require pay slips for the past 4 years only RIGHT? Because they give points based only on the 4 years immediately preceding the lodgement date. Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> I dont understand why you need 8 years old payslips in any case.


Agree with this.


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> HEY they would require pay slips for the past 4 years only RIGHT? Because they give points based only on the 4 years immediately preceding the lodgement date. Can somebody confirm this?


Yes, only the preceding 4 years payslips are relevant. You just need to submit random picked 2-3 per year.


----------



## australia.uae

Important information for certain Priority Group 3 applicants who received a letter
from DIAC in March 2011 advising that their application is expected to be allocated
within three months
We have recently sent email letters to certain Priority Group 3 applicants who have
lodged a General Skilled Migration (GSM) application under subclasses 175, 176, 475,
885, 886 and 487.
As indicated above, these emails were sent only to applicants whose applications:
a) are expected to be allocated to a case officer within three months of the date
of these letters; and
b) can proceed with health and character requirements without firstly being
assessed by a case officer.
If you have received this letter and have queries about these instructions, the following
Questions and Answers may be of interest.Similarly, if you have not received this letter and your application is in Priority Group 3,
these Questions and Answers will explain why and when you may expect to be contacted
about your application.
General Questions about these letters
Q1: Who has this letter been sent to?
This letter has been sent to a selection of eVisa Priority 3 applicants whose application
is expected to be allocated a case officer for assessment within three months of the
date of this letter. The applications within this group are ones which can proceed with
health and character requirements without the application first being assessed by a
case officer.
If you have not received this letter it is because your application is one which is unable
to proceed without first being assessed by a case officer, or it is one which is not
expected to be assessed in coming months. The timeframe for allocation of your case
to a case officer will not be affected by this. Applications will continue to be allocated
for assessment in accordance with the priority processing arrangements and within
date of lodgement order.
Information on current allocation dates can be obtained by sending a blank email to
[email protected].
Q2: What are the specific requirements of this letter?
If you have received a letter addressed to you which confirms that your application is
in Priority Group 3 and is expected to be allocated to a case officer for assessment
within three months of the date of that letter, you and any family members included in
your application should now follow the instructions of that letter.
That is, all family members included in your application should now:
1. Undertake your health and character clearances if you have not already done so.
2. Complete Form 80: Personal particulars for character assessment
3. Update the Department on any change to your circumstances since lodgement of
your application (if any).
4. Provide any documents relevant to your application that you have not already
provided.
Q3: Should I proceed with these clearances now?
Yes, if you have received this letter. This is because the department expects to be able
to be able to allocate your application to a case officer for assessment within three
months of the date of this letter.
By initiating these health and character clearances now and providing Form 80 and
any other documents relevant to your application, you are likely to enable your
application to be assessed in a quicker timeframe once it is allocated to a case officer.
It is also possible that a decision may be able to be made when your application is first
assessed without the need for your case officer to contact you about any outstanding
requirements.
Q4: Who should undertake these clearances?
This letter refers to yourself and all members of your family unit listed in your
application, irrespective of whether or not they are migrating with you. Members of
your family unit include the following persons (as applicable):
• a spouse,
• dependent children,
• children born after your application was lodged, and
• a dependent widowed parent.
If you have received this letter, all members of your family unit included in your
application should now attend to the requirements listed.
- 3 -
Q5. I have received both a Personalised Letter (emailed on either 18th or 21st March 2011)
advising me to undertake health and character clearances, and accessed the Invitation
to undertake Health and Character attached to the auto-reply at
[email protected] – which one should I follow?
If you have received a letter personally addressed to you which confirms that your
application is in Priority Group 3 and is expected to be allocated to a case officer for
assessment within three months of the date of that letter, you and any family members
included in your application should now follow the instructions of that letter as listed
as Q2.
eVisa application and access
Q6: I have forgotten my eVisa password and can not attach documents to the webbrowser,
what should I do?
If you have forgotten your eVisa password and are unable to attach information
requested in this letter to your eVisa application via the web-browser
(Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application) you will
need to forward any clearances, forms or requested documentation by email to
[email protected]. When doing so please ensure that you include your
Client File Number and the Letter Reference Number.
Health clearance results will be sent to the department by the clinic you visit.
Please note that eVisa passwords are unable to be re-set.
Q7: I can’t get into my eVisa application to download the medical forms, what should I
do?
To log into your eVisa application you will need to enter the Transaction Reference
Number (TRN) listed at the top of the letter, your name, date of birth and passport
number.
If some any reason you are unable to download these forms, you will need to wait
until your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment (within three
months of the date of this letter) before attending to this requirement. A case officer
will assist you at this point in time. You may however, proceed with other
requirements of this letter.
- 4 -


----------



## australia.uae

Health and Character clearances
Q8: How should I apply for my health and character clearances?
Health Clearances:
Background information on the health requirement and health clearance process is
available at: Health Requirements for Visa Applicants.
To obtain the forms required for a health examination, you will need to visit
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa. From here you
will need to log into your eVisa application. The Health forms (160EH and 26EH) are
available to be downloaded from the Document Checklist link.
Character Clearances:
Background information on the character requirement and instructions on how to
initiate a character clearance is available at:
Character Requirement - Applications & Forms
For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, police
certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over
the last ten (10) years since turning 16 years of age. This includes Australia if you
have resided in Australia for 12 months or more during this period.
Each applicant included in the application aged 16 years or over will need to initiate
these clearances irrespective of whether they are migrating with you.
Q9: I am unable to obtain the results of my health clearance from the doctor, what should I
do?
If you have undertaken a health examination with an approved panel doctor (outside
of Australia) or Medibank Health Solutions (in Australia), there is nothing further you
need to do in relation to obtaining a health clearance.
The results of your examination will be forwarded by the doctor to the department.
You will be contacted if there are any further requirements once your case has been
allocated to a case officer for assessment. As mentioned in this letter allocation of
your case is likely to occur within three months of the date of this letter.
Q10. I require a letter from DIAC listing all applicant names to obtain character
clearances, how should I proceed?
The department is aware that in some countries such a letter from the department is
required before an applicant can undertake character clearances. If this is the case for
you or any members of your family unit, please note that this letter may be used for
this purpose.
You may also use the Acknowledgement Letter sent to you when your application was
lodged. You should present a copy of this Acknowledgement Letter and the letter
provided by email in March when applying for a character clearance.
- 5 -
Alternatively, specific information as required for a clearance can be provided to you
when your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment.
Q11: I am not sure if one of my clearances is still valid?
If you have any queries about these instructions or the validity of a clearance you have
already obtained, you will need to wait until you have been allocated a case officer
and raise these queries at that time. This is because a case officer will need to assess
your application in its entirety before determining whether any new clearances will be
required.
As mentioned in this letter, the department expects to allocate your application to a
case officer within three months from the date of this letter. Hence, the validity of a
particular clearance already obtained will be clarified within a relatively short
timeframe.
Form 80
Q12. Form 80: Should I download this form from my eVisa application or the DIAC
website?
A new Form 80: Personal particulars for character assessment should be completed
for all applicants including dependents aged 16 years or over irrespective of whether
they are migrating or not, and irrespective of whether this form(s) was provided when
lodging your application. This up-to-date information will assist with the processing of
an application once it is allocated.
Form 80 should be downloaded from department’s website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf and not via your eVisa application.
This form can be electronically completed and submitted to the department. Once
complete you can attach this form online or email it to [email protected].
If emailing to the department please ensure that you include your Client File Number
and the Letter Reference Number within the subject line of the email.
Providing clearances, forms or relevant documentation to the Department
Q13: How should I provide the documentation requested in this letter?
eVisa applicants should attach any clearances, forms or relevant documentation to the
web-browser. For information on how to attach documents to the web-browser see:
Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application.
If you are unable to attach documents to the web-browser, or you do not have your
current eVisa password, these documents should be emailed to
[email protected]. Please ensure that you include your Client File
Number and the Letter Reference Number within the subject line of the email.
As mentioned above, health clearance results will be sent to the department by the
clinic you visit.
- 6 -
What next?
Q14: I have now provided all of my clearances, a new Form 80 and updated any changes in
circumstances (as requested in this letter), when will my application be allocated to a
case officer?
If you have received this letter it is because the department expects to be able to
allocate your application for assessment by a case officer within three months of the
date of this letter. Applications will continue to be allocated in accordance with the
priority processing arrangements as specified at
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/updated-priorityprocessing-
arrangements.htm and after that, in date of lodgement order.
Please note that this three month timeframe relates only to the initial assessment of
your application. The length of time taken to process an application will be determined
by any other outstanding requirements and your action to any request.
You may wish to obtain an update on which GSM applications are currently being
allocated to case officers for assessment. To do so, please send a blank email to
[email protected]. This auto-response is updated fortnightly and will
provide you with an indication of when your application is nearing allocation. Once
your application is allocated to a case officer, we request you allow a further six weeks
for your application to be assessed.
Q15. Is there anything else I can do?
If you have received this letter and all members of your family unit included in your
application have completed all of the requirements specified, there is nothing further
you need to do until you are contacted by a case officer. At this point in time your case
officer will advise you of any further requirements, or a decision, once they have
assessed your application.
Further questions
Q16. I have further questions about these instructions, what can I do?
If you have any queries about these instructions, you will need to wait until you have
been allocated a case officer and raise these at that time. This is because a case officer
will need to assess your application in its entirety and this can only be done once the
application has been allocated.
You may choose not to proceed with the requirements specified in this letter as this is
not a formal request under the Migration Act. Please note that by not proceeding with
these requirements the allocation of your application to a case officer will not be
delayed but the time taken to finalise your application once it has been assessed by a
case officer may be longer. Applications will continue to be allocated in accordance
with the priority processing arrangements as specified at
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/updated-priorityprocessing-
arrangements.htm and after that, in date of lodgement order.
You may however, proceed with any elements of this letter for which you do not have
questions. By doing this you may still allow your application to be processed in a
quicker timeframe once allocated to a case officer for assessment.
- 7 -
Advice to applicants who have not received a letter
Q17: When will other Priority Group 3 or 4 applicants be contacted?
Applications are being allocated to a case officer for assessment in accordance with
the priority processing arrangements set by the Minister for GSM applications.
Under these arrangements the highest GSM priority is given to Priority Group 2 -
applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory’s state migration
plan.
Processing of Priority Group 2 applications is such they are now being allocated to a
case officer to be assessed within a fortnight of receipt of their State/ Territory
nomination form (Form 1100).
Subsequently, processing has recommenced on Priority Group 3 applications in date
of lodgement order within this priority grouping.
Information on current processing dates for GSM applications can be obtained by
sending a blank email to [email protected]. You may wish to email this
address periodically to determine whether the department is close to allocating
applications commenced on the date of lodgement of your application.
Further emails are expected to be sent to other Priority Group 3 and 4 applicants in
coming months to advise of other applications nearing allocation to a case officer, and
with updates on GSM application processing.

Have you guys seen this attachment with the autoresponse mail from diac.


----------



## Guest

This is OLD news...


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> This is OLD news...


But I havent seen it posted anywhere. People are curious as to whats happening at diac. Thought it might answer at least some questions


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> But I havent seen it posted anywhere. People are curious as to whats happening at diac. Thought it might answer at least some questions


Would suggest to go through this thread (I know it too long but thanks to our knowledgeable guys with loads of info). As this is already discussed on 1st week of April!!! U would see lot of info discussed shared....

All, :focus: no co allocation today! Hope something should happen tomorrow!!!


----------



## Indus

Just noticed in another forum a Sept 2010 applicant got a CO today. His details as below:

lodged 175 - 12/09/10
profession - ict business analyst
country - UK


----------



## Guest

Indus said:


> Just noticed in another forum a Sept 2010 applicant got a CO today. His details as below:
> 
> lodged 175 - 12/09/10
> profession - ict business analyst
> country - UK


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kash2182

Any thoughts on new Australia budget ....needs 12000 migrants this year?


----------



## drag288

brajeshdave said:


> Thanks drag288.
> My first company got acquired after I quit and eventually shutdown all operations in India. I don't have those 8 year old payslips. I am not sure what to do about it
> Is there any alternate?


Hey its just 4 years not 8.
If u have not changed ur job Its only one company or maximum 2 companies.

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## drag288

ausimmi said:


> HEY they would require pay slips for the past 4 years only RIGHT? Because they give points based only on the 4 years immediately preceding the lodgement date. Can somebody confirm this?


Ausimmi is right.

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## ibarry

Hi Guys,
am a paper base applicant of Dec 2010 from a high risk country.do you think if i front load my PCC and some bank statement as supportive document to DIAC now would be a good idea?do you think this might speed up my application when allocating a CO?

waiting for you advice


----------



## tanya18

Hi guys,
Sept 2010 got co today in pominoz forum.his lodgement date was 12th Sept n from UK...


----------



## statue

tanya18 said:


> Hi guys,
> Sept 2010 got co today in pominoz forum.his lodgement date was 12th Sept n from UK...


Wow, that means they have already finished almost half of semptember


----------



## toti

statue said:


> Wow, that means they have already finished almost half of semptember


that's good , but what about people who still in april -july-aug 2010 ( by the way mostl of them are 176 - relatives )

do u have any explantion for that ?


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> that's good , but what about people who still in april -july-aug 2010 ( by the way mostl of them are 176 - relatives )
> 
> do u have any explantion for that ?


Well, as far as I understand it, the 18 March mail was only sent to a select few eVisa 175 applicants, based on who know, lol. It could also be that they need to do checks on the relatives sponsoring, but to be honest, I have no idea why it is like this.

Wish I could be be more of help. All the best!


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Well, as far as I understand it, the 18 March mail was only sent to a select few eVisa 175 applicants, based on who know, lol. It could also be that they need to do checks on the relatives sponsoring, but to be honest, I have no idea why it is like this.
> 
> Wish I could be be more of help. All the best!


WRONG. The email was sent to some 176 visa holders as well.


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> WRONG. The email was sent to some 176 visa holders as well.


Hehe, my bad on that, sorry. Then I have no explanation . And harsh, caps ausimmi, lol


----------



## iNinjaN

Indus said:


> Just noticed in another forum a Sept 2010 applicant got a CO today. His details as below:
> 
> lodged 175 - 12/09/10
> profession - ict business analyst
> country - UK


Any idea the person got 18 march mail or not?


----------



## iNinjaN

tanya18 said:


> Hi guys,
> Sept 2010 got co today in pominoz forum.his lodgement date was 12th Sept n from UK...


Tanya, any idea he got 18 march email?
:confused2:


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Tanya, any idea he got 18 march email?
> :confused2:


Yup, they received the 18th March email.


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Any idea the person got 18 march mail or not?


Hi

Think it's the same guy in this forum: (175 Visa) so i got a letter.... - Page 7 : British Expat Discussion Forum. So, yeah, he got the 18 March mail.


----------



## statue

toti said:


> that's good , but what about people who still in april -july-aug 2010 ( by the way mostl of them are 176 - relatives )
> 
> do u have any explantion for that ?


No explanation  Just a guess to keep myself excited lol.


----------



## Gaurav

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I delighted to inform you that today I got the VISA grant letter. I feel like I won the third world war. :cheer2:
> 
> This is my time to thanks for all forum members for all helps provided to me in various means.
> 
> Even though, I have mentioned above this as a forum, this is absolutely not a forum, but a family. I will not leave that family though I got my VISA and be with you all in future.
> 
> My special thanks to Gurav who created the most active and effective thread regarding the Australian migration. I may not have taken VISA today, if you had not created this “Priority-3 Applicants Club”.
> 
> I can see some forum members in this thread who are better than some migration agents. Please believe me, I am not joking with you. Aussimmi, Gurav, Aussiland, Dhawal and SlimNeo are just examples.
> 
> Hope you all will get your VISA in near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Sorry Chaminda 4 wishing u late as I was in meetings spend 12 hrs in office today 

Best wishes to u and all other dudes to follow for the visa grant :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
M happy for you and request u to sincerely pray for all of us in the 'Q' 

Keep us updated on ur moves n we will have a grand party in Aussieland (not Pankaj Namdev but the place here)  once the last applicant in this thread receives his/her grant


----------



## Artemisa

Congrats, chaminda!

Rozam, I forgot to congrats you too. 
 It's getting closeeeer


----------



## Gaurav

But I didn't 4got :tongue1:

Congrats Rozam


----------



## statue

Congrats rozam, chaminda, divya, and all others who got CO or grant letter


----------



## rozam

chaminda,
Congratulations, allthe best to u in future,
Guys,
Iam busy with my papers, wowwww, so much to do and so many places to go.... I am waiting for my passport


----------



## rozam

chaminda,
Congratulations, allthe best to u in future,
Guys,
Iam busy with my papers, wowwww, so much to do and so many places to go.... I am waiting for my passport


----------



## SlimNeo

toti said:


> that's good , but what about people who still in april -july-aug 2010 ( by the way mostl of them are 176 - relatives )
> 
> do u have any explantion for that ?


 Indus is 175 Aug .. still if its only 175 how they can miss him.. ?

-Neo-


----------



## amer

2011/2012 Migration Numbers
Hi,

Found this info on 2011/12 migration Numbers. Seems like a big jump in Skilled Independant Visa from 34k to 44k. 

Here's the link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/migplan11-12.pdf

And here's the minister speech:
http://www.minister.immi.gov.au/medi...1/cb165287.htm


----------



## Gaurav

Any 1 got CO so far???


----------



## voddy

Hi All,

I just came across this dialog 
Ignore DIAC's email (will have CO in 3 month)? - PomsInOz Forum

contradicting isn't it?

:juggle:


----------



## krishz

Gaurav said:


> Any 1 got CO so far???




Called DIAC yesterday and waited for 30 minutes but couldn't speak to anyone...again called today morning again waited for 25 minutes but no response...called now and waited for 12 minutes still couldnt speak with anyone...is there any particular time to call DIAC???


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Called DIAC yesterday and waited for 30 minutes but couldn't speak to anyone...again called today morning again waited for 25 minutes but no response...called now and waited for 12 minutes still couldnt speak with anyone...is there any particular time to call DIAC???


someone succeeded around 3 pm Adelaide time..i guess


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just came across this dialog
> Ignore DIAC's email (will have CO in 3 month)? - PomsInOz Forum
> 
> contradicting isn't it?
> 
> :juggle:


Whatever that person got a response on call is incorrect... As if that 18 march email was not correct, why diac would have taken the pain to put a PDF in every forth-nightly update to explain the fundamentals of 18 march email! 

So I believe whoever responded on call from diac is not aware what's happening in diac!!! This shows that calling diac, will u get a correct answer that's not guaranteed!!!
:ranger:


----------



## HermanB

*Diac*

All of these links and posts are really making me depressed. Even our agent said that she does not trust the DIAC's words, she'll believe it when she sees it .

I guess I must give up on the notion that I might be able to go over end of July already, ah well. Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## toti

DIAC shop will close after 45 Min. ... Any CO ? !! Any Grants ?!!


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> DIAC shop will close after 45 Min. ... Any CO ? !! Any Grants ?!!


None  but Diac works till 5.30 pm AEST! They just do not entertain calls after 4.00 pm 

I know this as my friend had got mails from co at 5.00 pm and even spoken to him till 5.30 pm AEST! :ranger:


----------



## toti

iNinjaN said:


> None  but Diac works till 5.30 pm AEST! They just do not entertain calls after 4.00 pm
> 
> I know this as my friend had got mails from co at 5.00 pm and even spoken to him till 5.30 pm AEST! :ranger:


ok ok , we will extend the shop timing till 5.30 AEST , let customers be happy !!


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> someone succeeded around 3 pm Adelaide time..i guess



Hi

called them around 3.00 but still no response..


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> ok ok , we will extend the shop timing till 5.30 AEST , let customers be happy !!


Lolzzzzzz


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi
> 
> called them around 3.00 but still no response..


Donno what to say friend.. keep trying... 

:hug:


----------



## SlimNeo

toti said:


> ok ok , we will extend the shop timing till 5.30 AEST , let customers be happy !!


Yet another bad sales day.. !!

It sucks..!

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> Yet another bad sales day.. !!
> 
> It sucks..!
> 
> -Neo-


Hmm I know  but someone reported yesterday that a 12 Sep 2010 applicant got a CO! So something is happening! :ranger:


----------



## brajeshdave

Hi All,

Has anyone paper based applicant used eHealth recently? Paper based applicant can use eHealth if their CO gives them "Health Examination List". 

I believe the COs do give "Health Examination List". Am I right?

Cheers,
BD


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> Donno what to say friend.. keep trying...
> 
> :hug:


yeah don't know what to do....frustrated to the core...will see


----------



## dengdai

iNinjaN said:


> Hmm I know  but someone reported yesterday that a 12 Sep 2010 applicant got a CO! So something is happening! :ranger:


i am getting worried about that post about everything will be delayed for 2 months to process the urgent cases. So near and yet so far! 

WHY are people who applied 7 months after me getting COs???


----------



## HermanB

dengdai said:


> i am getting worried about that post about everything will be delayed for 2 months to process the urgent cases. So near and yet so far!
> 
> WHY are people who applied 7 months after me getting COs???


Hey dengdai. You are not the only one that is really concerned, we already made plans, probably a bit to presumptuous from me, but what else can you do if you can't find a work at all?  What 2 month delay post if I may ask? I sincerely hope we all get our CO's soon!


----------



## toti

dengdai said:


> i am getting worried about that post about everything will be delayed for 2 months to process the urgent cases. So near and yet so far!
> 
> WHY are people who applied 7 months after me getting COs???


what is your source for this news ?


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi,
*Indus, iwh_aus, Muralip*

Can you please share your ANZCO code ?


Muralip have you got a march 18 mail from DIAC ..?


-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

*Predicted times*

Hm, the following post is very disconcerting. May I ask everyone's opinion on this?

DIAC Application Status, Speculation & other unanswerable questions (merged) - Page 16 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## Indus

SlimNeo said:


> Hi,
> *Indus, iwh_aus, Muralip*
> 
> Can you please share your ANZCO code ?
> 
> 
> Muralip have you got a march 18 mail from DIAC ..?
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Mine is 261311(Analyst programmer) . No luck with CO yet.


----------



## muralip

SlimNeo said:


> Hi,
> *Indus, iwh_aus, Muralip*
> 
> Can you please share your ANZCO code ?
> 
> 
> Muralip have you got a march 18 mail from DIAC ..?
> 
> 
> -Neo-


No ...didn't get email on 18 march.

Yesterday beupdate some has posted sep 13 2010 applicant got co ...mine is 23 sep 2010 ...but no co allocated for me


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Hm, the following post is very disconcerting. May I ask everyone's opinion on this?
> 
> DIAC Application Status, Speculation & other unanswerable questions (merged) - Page 16 : British Expat Discussion Forum


At the current rate of processing of 3 months every half months (ignoring the slight dent due to holidays recently), DIAC is actually on track to sort out all the applications lodged till Jan 2011 by around June 30 2011. At this point I am not worrying much...


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> At the current rate of processing of 3 months every half months (ignoring the slight dent due to holidays recently), DIAC is actually on track to sort out all the applications lodged till Jan 2011 by around June 30 2011. At this point I am not worrying much...


I sincerely hope so, I have plans to go over in July to work in Melbourne. As it is I'm in the process of registering with the Victorian Institute of Teaching. Seeing a previous employer just to get the principal to write something so that I can actually be registered as a full member . Please hold thumbs as this will be the last hurdle (hopefully) .

All the best!


----------



## dengdai

New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 546 - PomsInOz Forum

Originally Posted by kevsdream 
Our medicals got referred on 19th April and I had sent them a mail this morning, to check on the status. I got a reply that there would be a delay of around 2 months (!!!!!) due a huge backlog and many urgent cases receiving priority.


By the way, any idea which team processes engineering 175 applications?


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> Hm, the following post is very disconcerting. May I ask everyone's opinion on this?
> 
> DIAC Application Status, Speculation & other unanswerable questions (merged) - Page 16 : British Expat Discussion Forum


The thread is not true. I got a the march 18th mail and april 9th I got a mail from case officer, team 4 and clearly stating his name. There were 4 attachments to this mail, and one was clearly adressed to me asking for form 80, pcc and medicals, and it was signed by the CO himself. And my online status is also being updated time to time. So herbert_dickens 
on the post defenitely has a case officer. People should be happy when others move forward in the Q and not give disheartening messages.


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> The thread is not true. I got a the march 18th mail and april 9th I got a mail from case officer, team 4 and clearly stating his name. There were 4 attachments to this mail, and one was clearly adressed to me asking for form 80, pcc and medicals, and it was signed by the CO himself. And my online status is also being updated time to time. So herbert_dickens
> on the post defenitely has a case officer. People should be happy when others move forward in the Q and not give disheartening messages.


Thank you, I, like many others I believe, will try and keep heart at this time of the process. The waiting is just so bad


----------



## SlimNeo

muralip said:


> No ...didn't get email on 18 march.
> 
> Yesterday beupdate some has posted sep 13 2010 applicant got co ...mine is 23 sep 2010 ...but no co allocated for me


Muralip,
Whats your ANZCO code ?


----------



## muralip

SlimNeo said:


> Muralip,
> Whats your ANZCO code ?


Hi Neo 

ANZCODE eveloper / Programmer (261312)


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Hm, the following post is very disconcerting. May I ask everyone's opinion on this?
> 
> DIAC Application Status, Speculation & other unanswerable questions (merged) - Page 16 : British Expat Discussion Forum


i think this is not true , i have made small file which have DIAC currently proccessing dates and the actual one according to people in fourms , please check this


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> i think this is not true , i have made small file which have DIAC currently proccessing dates and the actual one according to people in fourms , please check this


Hm, yeah, it is very difficult to really predict. There are some people in Feb+ that received the 18 March mail, but has not gotten a CO yet though. Just wish they were more open about the process, DIAC that is.


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> i think this is not true , i have made small file which have DIAC currently proccessing dates and the actual one according to people in fourms , please check this


I believe they are going with the expected pace, just that few people who have missed shuld get a CO in 1-2 weeks... Could be a possibility that the team which shuld be picking up those cases are still busy! 

Just a pure guess and gut-feel, hope that's true :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> I believe they are going with the expected pace, just that few people who have missed shuld get a CO in 1-2 weeks... Could be a possibility that the team which shuld be picking up those cases are still busy!
> 
> Just a pure guess and gut-feel, hope that's true :ranger:


I really hope that is true as well, can't take this waiting anymore, lol. Once we know about the visa though, have so much to do over here, haha. Just hope everyone will get their CO's before June 18!


----------



## dengdai

dengdai said:


> New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 546 - PomsInOz Forum
> 
> Originally Posted by kevsdream
> Our medicals got referred on 19th April and I had sent them a mail this morning, to check on the status. I got a reply that there would be a delay of around 2 months (!!!!!) due a huge backlog and many urgent cases receiving priority.
> 
> 
> By the way, any idea which team processes engineering 175 applications?


what do u all think about this "claim"?


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> I really hope that is true as well, can't take this waiting anymore, lol. Once we know about the visa though, have so much to do over here, haha. Just hope everyone will get their CO's before June 18!


It will be :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

dengdai said:


> what do u all think about this "claim"?


It's difficult to say it's correct as we know Divya, chaminda got grant letter!!!

So just nit fitting the logic :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> It's difficult to say it's correct as we know Divya, chaminda got grant letter!!!
> 
> So just nit fitting the logic :ranger:


The one thing about the statement, is it not related to the person's medical tests? It really is very difficult to really know what goes on behind closed doors. I guess all we can do is hope and pray that things will fall in place as was meant for us?


----------



## brajeshdave

brajeshdave said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone paper based applicant used eHealth recently? Paper based applicant can use eHealth if their CO gives them "Health Examination List".
> 
> I believe the COs do give "Health Examination List". Am I right?
> 
> Cheers,
> BD


Bringing my above query back to your attention. Guys - please throw some light


----------



## iwh_aus

First of all, a huge congrats to Rozam, Divya and Chaminda. M very happy for all of you and its good to see that your wait finally rewarded you.

To answer Neo, my Anszco code is 261312 (Developer Programmer) and the fact that someone with lodgement date 12-9-2010 got CO allocated yesterday makes me very happy as that is my lodgement date as well. Hopefully we all will get to hear from our COs soon.
So, good luck to all, hang in tight.



SlimNeo said:


> Hi,
> *Indus, iwh_aus, Muralip*
> 
> Can you please share your ANZCO code ?
> 
> 
> Muralip have you got a march 18 mail from DIAC ..?
> 
> 
> -Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> First of all, a huge congrats to Rozam, Divya and Chaminda. M very happy for all of you and its good to see that your wait finally rewarded you.
> 
> To answer Neo, my Anszco code is 261312 (Developer Programmer) and the fact that someone with lodgement date 12-9-2010 got CO allocated yesterday makes me very happy as that is my lodgement date as well. Hopefully we all will get to hear from our COs soon.
> So, good luck to all, hang in tight.


All the best and I am hoping u shuld get a CO this week


----------



## toti

iwh_aus said:


> First of all, a huge congrats to Rozam, Divya and Chaminda. M very happy for all of you and its good to see that your wait finally rewarded you.
> 
> To answer Neo, my Anszco code is 261312 (Developer Programmer) and the fact that someone with lodgement date 12-9-2010 got CO allocated yesterday makes me very happy as that is my lodgement date as well. Hopefully we all will get to hear from our COs soon.
> So, good luck to all, hang in tight.


did you receive 18- march email ?!!


----------



## SlimNeo

toti said:


> did you receive 18- march email ?!!


Yes he got the mail..


----------



## Carol E

toti said:


> so Gurave, Carol
> 
> do you think that we will get our CO sooner ? officially as per DIAC processing update every 2 weeks , we should be allocated CO by 3-June-2011 (now it reached Jan 2010 - there are freezing in May & June )
> they are taking 3 months every 2 weeks , It's Just a hope , GOD do the best for all of people here
> 
> also i have noticed that no one of Visa 176 ( relatives ) have been allocated CO last 2 or 3 weeks , the latest case i saw was May 2010 or July 2010 case i think
> 
> do they finishing 175 first then comes to 176 ? or it depending on CO Team ?
> i dont know really


Hi toti ,Gurave.

I think they finish both 175 - 176 at the same time ... may be there is no 176 ( relatives ) here except us :juggle: 

I think that we should be allocated CO by( 3-June-2011) too, ray: let's hope that... 

Best wishes,lane:
Carol


----------



## Carol E

iocampo said:


> ASCO code- 2231-13 Systems Designer, received ACS favorable assessment Nov. 7, 2009
> IELTS taken Apr 2010, 7.5 OBS
> Visa lodged- May 7, 2010, 176-Relative sponsored
> 
> Online lodged by an agent


Hi iocampo

It's nice to hear that you are Relative sponsored too ... I think you will get Co sooooooon.

let's wait the next update 20 May :ranger: 

keep posting here,
Good luck
Carol


----------



## Carol E

zoranl said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> I hope for a good number of CO allocations and visa grants this week. I check my email and online status every day but nothing changes. Empty email box and the same online status from February 3, 2011. But, I feel my time is coming. Everybody hang on and think positive, our grant letters will come.
> 
> Toti, Carol E we are in the same boat. Approximately the same lodgement date and 176 family visa, and also we all are accountants. Tension is rising but I believe we will get at least CO till the end of this week.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


Hi Zoran, 

We are 3 accountant now ... good to hear that ... I hope that all our dreams will come true soooon. 

Did you get the 18 Mar mail or you did the Med. yourself??

Cheers,
Carol


----------



## Carol E

Congratulations Chaminda :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi Zoran,
> 
> We are 3 accountant now ... good to hear that ... I hope that all our dreams will come true soooon.
> 
> Did you get the 18 Mar mail or you did the Med. yourself??
> 
> Cheers,
> Carol


there are more accountant here , you forgot Rozam (accountant) 

anyway i have read in DIAC Migration Plan for 2011/2012 that there are some increasing in Migration intake 
for 176 Family sponsored it's rising from 3500 to 4100 Case , while 175 are 34000 and increased to 44000 cases 

so cases for 176 relatives sponsored are very few compared to 175 ( about 10 % only ) ,, why all that delay ?!! nobody knows


----------



## Carol E

Hi Toti 

No I didn't , but I am talking about 176 (relatives) - after 7 / 2010 and i think they got Co lately ... right?


----------



## zoranl

Carol E said:


> Hi Zoran,
> 
> We are 3 accountant now ... good to hear that ... I hope that all our dreams will come true soooon.
> 
> Did you get the 18 Mar mail or you did the Med. yourself??
> 
> Cheers,
> Carol


Hi Carol,

I got the March 18 email from DIAC and also medicals for me and my wife were finalised on March 01, 2011. I kinda hope that DIAC will give us a straight grant because every document needed has been uploaded already. But we shall see.
My brother got the straight grant last year, no CO, so maybe we will have the same situation.

Take care,

Zoran


----------



## iwh_aus

Yes, i did receive the mystery email



toti said:


> did you receive 18- march email ?!!


----------



## iwh_aus

Thanks for the wishes. I hope that all the others in the same time frame get the CO too...



iNinjaN said:


> All the best and I am hoping u shuld get a CO this week


----------



## HermanB

Hey guys, in your own honest opinion, will I be able to go to Australia by 26 July this year? I am quite concerned about this, yet it is completely out of my hands .


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Hey guys, in your own honest opinion, will I be able to go to Australia by 26 July this year? I am quite concerned about this, yet it is completely out of my hands .


If my analysis is correct, then u shuld get a CO by 18 June, then depends on ur case 

Honestly, YES :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> If my analysis is correct, then u shuld get a CO by 18 June, then depends on ur case
> 
> Honestly, YES :ranger:


Thank you, I really hope so. I'll be angry if we don't get CO, because then DIAC would've created a false impression regarding processing, which I am pretty sure is unlawful. Although, they cover their back-ends by the phrase 'Processing priority may change', haha.

Hope everyone gets their CO's soon!


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

Today our Medical Reports were sent to Sydney directly from Polyclinic, had some issues with Chest X-Ray, Doctor clicked on abnormal on Cardiac Shadow tab on fom 160. After discussion with doctor the reason for cardiac shadow visible in x-ray coz of smoking. she said, it won't stop you to get the visa, its just a declaration how much fit your are, thats all. Even if any1 having cancer or heart attack can get the visa as per her statement. I hope she is right.


----------



## rozam

toti said:


> there are more accountant here , you forgot Rozam (accountant)
> 
> anyway i have read in DIAC Migration Plan for 2011/2012 that there are some increasing in Migration intake
> for 176 Family sponsored it's rising from 3500 to 4100 Case , while 175 are 34000 and increased to 44000 cases
> 
> so cases for 176 relatives sponsored are very few compared to 175 ( about 10 % only ) ,, why all that delay ?!! nobody knows


Accountants....
Any of u cpa or acca qualified?


----------



## chaminda.sampath

HermanB said:


> Wow, then I can ask you. Could you please tell me whether there is on the grant letter a condition 8502 on your wife's grant? And, if you don't mind, could you please let me/us know when you get the visa stamped in your passport if that condition is in her visa?
> 
> I have a situation where I need to go before my wife, who is the main applicant, and don't know if I can enter before her or not. I would be forever grateful if you could let me know.
> 
> Once again, so many congratulations!!


Hi Herman,

In my VISA, it is clearly indicated that “NO CONDITION WOULD APPLY”. However, I will check your second concern whether the secondary applicant can go Aussi before the primary applicant with my case-officer and let you know the status.

Chaminda


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Asadns said:


> Congrats my friend. :clap2::clap2:Best of luck for your future. lane:
> 
> Can you please tell me what was your Team? Mine is Team 4, allocated about 6 months ago, guess they are sleeping.......



Hi Asadns,

My CO is in team-2.

Why they are taking this much of a long time to do this?  Did you ask it from the CO?


----------



## HermanB

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> In my VISA, it is clearly indicated that “NO CONDITION WOULD APPLY”. However, I will check your second concern whether the secondary applicant can go Aussi before the primary applicant with my case-officer and let you know the status.
> 
> Chaminda


Thank you so much!! Again congratulations and I must say, hope my wife and I will get our CO soon, she is an external auditor as well . All the best for you and may your future endeavors all be successful!


----------



## Gazza1977

Hi 
How long r they taking to give out Co's?we Lodged our visa with the dica on may 6th 2011.176 visa


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Asadns said:


> Previous Thursday. I guess you are right. But buddy i am Pakistani by birth not by choice and is being Pakistani such a bad thing?


What is this crazy security checks conducted by the DICA for Pakistan applicant.  Once the applicant submits their police clearance, the DICA should respect it and accept it; or otherwise DICA should establish their own police in Pakistan to conduct any checks as they want. This is not the first time I am hearing this stupid lengthy checks.

It is not fair for the applicant to hold on their VISA because of these checks.

Extremely disappointing about the way that the DICA treats for Pakistan Applicants.


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Hi
> How long r they taking to give out Co's?we Lodged our visa with the dica on may 6th 2011.176 visa


Hi Gazza1977, no one can be completely sure, but if DIAC keeps up the current processing speed you should have a CO within 2 to 3 months.


----------



## Gazza1977

Ow god that long lol how long after that dies it take to get granted gen? We bin doing this process for19 months now! just want it to be over lol


----------



## Gaurav

Any1 got CO today????????


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Ow god that long lol how long after that dies it take to get granted gen? We bin doing this process for19 months now! just want it to be over lol


Yeah, it can get hectic. It really depends on your particular case and DIAC's fickle rules in existence at the time you case is finally considered - although currently we don't see any radical changes to the rules. But iif you are from the UK, have never lived in a high risk country, then in all probability you would get the grant in a few days or weeks.


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Any1 got CO today????????


It doesn't seem so. Makes me wonder what ARE they doing the whole day????????????? There really are lesser and lesser cases remaining as each day goes by and as each grant is made. It's all a mystery...


----------



## Gazza1977

Yer just lived in uk all my life, wanna get out of this crap hole and make a new life in aus with my family! Bit worried about the Medicals tho!!


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> It doesn't seem so. Makes me wonder what ARE they doing the whole day????????????? There really are lesser and lesser cases remaining as each day goes by and as each grant is made. It's all a mystery...


May be they all are busy in meetings deciding some weird policies to implemented after July 2011 
And my WOULD-BE CO is also wasting his and my time in it


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Yer just lived in uk all my life, wanna get out of this crap hole and make a new life in aus with my family! Bit worried about the Medicals tho!!


GOSH!!!! It's that bad in the UK????


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> May be they all are busy in meetings deciding some weird policies to implemented after July 2011
> And my WOULD-BE CO is also wasting his and my time in it


The positive side is that there are many people who haven't heard from their COs. People both before you and after are waitiing and you know - safety in numbers!!! Where you have waited for so long, just a bit more waiting. I am sure you will be one of the people who will just get the visa - just like that :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Gazza1977

Yer we had it!!! Lol I'm slightly over weight and have slightly high bp is that gonna be a major prob on the Medicals do u think?


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Yer we had it!!! Lol I'm slightly over weight and have slightly high bp is that gonna be a major prob on the Medicals do u think?


Naaah, ickle problems don't do you in. As long as you don't have some major conditions.

By the way, which parts does your accent belong to? Just curious to know, I totally LOVE regional accents


----------



## Nad

Hi all, 
I am new on this forum. just wanted to share my case with u guys hoping that i will get a solution.

I applied for act nomination on 30 January 2011. I fall under subclass 176. I have applied as an Office Manager and my Ielts result is 8.5, 8, 7.5, 7 overall band is 8. I have applied through an agent.

Now when i was asked to show $50,000/- in the financial capacity, i told them that i have that amount in the form of a flat which i will sell when i plan to move so they asked for evaluation report. which i send them and all the other required docs of my property. 

Now on 10 May 201 my nomination was refused because suddenly they feel that the cash should be in the bank account and kept there for 3 months before applying for nomination. As the subclass 176 is processed much faster now and they feel that assets in the form of housing takes time to sell. 
Now i feel its unfair because if they told me in the beginning i could have sold my flat at that time and after 3 months applied for nomination. 

secondly now all skill assessments should have ANZCO code instead of ASCO, so a new skill assessment is required. 

now i am confused what to do.

Should i liquidate my assets put the cash in the bank, wait for another 3 months and then apply for nomination again. God knows how many policies will change by then.

or 
should i try another option.

any advice?????


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> The positive side is that there are many people who haven't heard from their COs. People both before you and after are waitiing and you know - safety in numbers!!! Where you have waited for so long, just a bit more waiting. I am sure you will be one of the people who will just get the visa - just like that :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Agreed!!! :focus:


----------



## Gazza1977

Live in Northamptonshire


----------



## Guest

Nad said:


> Hi all,
> I am new on this forum. just wanted to share my case with u guys hoping that i will get a solution.
> 
> I applied for act nomination on 30 January 2011. I fall under subclass 176. I have applied as an Office Manager and my Ielts result is 8.5, 8, 7.5, 7 overall band is 8. I have applied through an agent.
> 
> Now when i was asked to show $50,000/- in the financial capacity, i told them that i have that amount in the form of a flat which i will sell when i plan to move so they asked for evaluation report. which i send them and all the other required docs of my property.
> 
> Now on 10 May 201 my nomination was refused because suddenly they feel that the cash should be in the bank account and kept there for 3 months before applying for nomination. As the subclass 176 is processed much faster now and they feel that assets in the form of housing takes time to sell.
> Now i feel its unfair because if they told me in the beginning i could have sold my flat at that time and after 3 months applied for nomination.
> 
> secondly now all skill assessments should have ANZCO code instead of ASCO, so a new skill assessment is required.
> 
> now i am confused what to do.
> 
> Should i liquidate my assets put the cash in the bank, wait for another 3 months and then apply for nomination again. God knows how many policies will change by then.
> 
> or
> should i try another option.
> 
> any advice?????


Can you apply for the 175? Do you satisfy all the requirements??


----------



## h2c357

Asim Ikram said:


> Hi,
> 
> My job verification was done via phone call, 1st they try to call directly on my office but they couldn't due to telephone exchange issues and then they send email me for explanation and then finally they call on my cell and then i call them back from my office number. After that they also call again and verify everything from our HR Manager.
> 
> Regards,
> Asim


What is your occupation code?


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

Gazza1977 said:


> Yer we had it!!! Lol I'm slightly over weight and have slightly high bp is that gonna be a major prob on the Medicals do u think?


naaa, tht won't creat any problem. I had my medicals today and had detail discussion with doctor about these medical examinations...it seems its only declaration about individual's health/fitness reports.


----------



## rozam

don't worry, they say the new changes won't effecr those prior to july 2011


----------



## dengdai

aaaaaaa...... the statuses of my documents still say "required"!!!! at this rate i think i'll be mad before i get the grant! LoL...


----------



## amer

dengdai said:


> aaaaaaa...... the statuses of my documents still say "required"!!!! at this rate i think i'll be mad before i get the grant! LoL...


Hang on bro, can feel ur frustration. The past 2 weeks has been an anticlimax as far as CO assignment is concerned!


----------



## brajeshdave

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Today our Medical Reports were sent to Sydney directly from Polyclinic, had some issues with Chest X-Ray, Doctor clicked on abnormal on Cardiac Shadow tab on fom 160. After discussion with doctor the reason for cardiac shadow visible in x-ray coz of smoking. she said, it won't stop you to get the visa, its just a declaration how much fit your are, thats all. Even if any1 having cancer or heart attack can get the visa as per her statement. I hope she is right.


Hi Biswaranjan,

Did you use eHealth to upload the medical docs? Did your CO told you what all tests are to be conducted?

How much time it took from requesting appointment with the clinic till medical reports are uploaded? 

Regards,
Brajesh


----------



## uroojs

Good Morning Everyone!

Any news today?
Co assigned or Approvals?



_________________________________________________________________________
Visa 175 : Occupation 2211-11 : Application Date 25-Dec-2009 : Online Application : CO Assigned 22-Feb-2010 : PCC and Medicals Not yet requested


----------



## australia.uae

Hi all, 
THe DIAC web is not accessible today. I mean the online evisa status. Does anyone know why. is it because they are updating our status or just a routine website maintenance by their IT.


----------



## statue

australia.uae said:


> Hi all,
> THe DIAC web is not accessible today. I mean the online evisa status. Does anyone know why. is it because they are updating our status or just a routine website maintenance by their IT.


There is some internal problem with their system. It is showing server error.


----------



## toti

australia.uae said:


> Hi all,
> THe DIAC web is not accessible today. I mean the online evisa status. Does anyone know why. is it because they are updating our status or just a routine website maintenance by their IT.


it's routine website maintenance


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> it's routine website maintenance


The Confidence in ur statement gives me a doubt that r u working for Australian Immigration department :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

:focus: Heard only one allocation from UK in Sep, and no more... 

wondering are these COs planning for any holidays lane: 
:ranger:


----------



## Sneha5

Hi there,

I've been following this thread for some time now and it is truly thee most wonderful and informative discussion happening in this whole wide world...in relation to AuZ migration! Chamindha is right... its a family....!  
Been wanting to join... and finally i have! 

Congrads to many of you'll who have got ur visas, CO's assigned and my heartiest wishes to those awaiting....the good news....

Im an October 2010 applicant on 175 as Software Engineer.
My agent mentioned to me recently that DIAC is looking to complete the allocation of CO's upto December 2010 by 30th of July 2011 and so Im looking forward to one soon.... :juggle:


----------



## Dhawal

Sneha5 said:


> Hi sneha5,
> Welcome to the forum.....Yes you will find an hour by hour update on this lively forum.....


----------



## Sneha5

Thank you Dhawal.... yes...I have got used to refreshing to end up with updates pouring in at high speed!


----------



## iNinjaN

Sneha5 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been following this thread for some time now and it is truly thee most wonderful and informative discussion happening in this whole wide world...in relation to AuZ migration! Chamindha is right... its a family....!
> Been wanting to join... and finally i have!
> 
> Congrads to many of you'll who have got ur visas, CO's assigned and my heartiest wishes to those awaiting....the good news....
> 
> Im an October 2010 applicant on 175 as Software Engineer.
> My agent mentioned to me recently that DIAC is looking to complete the allocation of CO's upto December 2010 by 30th of July 2011 and so Im looking forward to one soon.... :juggle:


Welcome Sneha! Could you as well share more information as exact lodgment date, online/paper based and whether you got 18 march email?

Thanks,
-Ninja-


----------



## toti

iNinjaN said:


> The Confidence in ur statement gives me a doubt that r u working for Australian Immigration department :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> :focus: Heard only one allocation from UK in Sep, and no more...
> 
> wondering are these COs planning for any holidays lane:
> :ranger:


no my friend , i'm not secret agent  , i'm one who get used to browse IMMI.gov.au every now and then searching for any hope


----------



## Sneha5

iNinjaN said:


> Welcome Sneha! Could you as well share more information as exact lodgment date, online/paper based and whether you got 18 march email?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Ninja-



Yep sure! October 14th 2010, Online and nope...I did not get the ever famous March 18 mail.

But my colleague at office who applied as Analyst Programmer just 2 months ahead of me (online) got it! i really dont fancy that email though...


----------



## SlimNeo

Sneha5 said:


> Yep sure! October 14th 2010, Online and nope...I did not get the ever famous March 18 mail.
> 
> But my colleague at office who applied as Analyst Programmer just 2 months ahead of me (online) got it! i really dont fancy that email though...


Welcome Sneha! 

ohh that means your colleague has applied in Aug .. Did he got a CO ? 

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> no my friend , i'm not secret agent  , i'm one who get used to browse IMMI.gov.au every now and then searching for any hope


I know I know! Was just kidding


----------



## australia.uae

Sneha5 said:


> Yep sure! October 14th 2010, Online and nope...I did not get the ever famous March 18 mail.
> 
> But my colleague at office who applied as Analyst Programmer just 2 months ahead of me (online) got it! i really dont fancy that email though...


It depends how accurate your applicaiton and supporting documents are (as per DIAC) and I do think your IELTS score makes a difference, and if your form 80 check is also done in the background then you should defenitely be getting the case officer.


----------



## iNinjaN

Sneha5 said:


> Yep sure! October 14th 2010, Online and nope...I did not get the ever famous March 18 mail.
> 
> But my colleague at office who applied as Analyst Programmer just 2 months ahead of me (online) got it! i really dont fancy that email though...


Thanks for the info! Did ur friend who applied in Aug got the CO? And whats the ANZSCO code for ur friend? 

If u can share details that would help us understanding what's happening currently :ranger:

Regards,
-Ninja


----------



## zoranl

rozam said:


> Accountants....
> Any of u cpa or acca qualified?


Hi rozam,

No CPA or ACCA qualification for me yet. But I have enroled into CPA Program (CPA Australia has this program where upon completion you become a CPA). I am studying it at the moment but have a couple of years to go. Hopefully in 3 to 4 years I will finish it.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## Sneha5

@slimNeo.. well he actually is now in aussi...left early this year sponsored by his wife. Immi prbly knew that he was in aussi when they chose him.

@australia.uae - hmm my docs are all proper since it was managed by my agent including payslips, letters, form80..blah blah...
I haven't given the pcc and medicals yet. As far as IELTS im alright with an overall score of 8.0. Anyway... im enjoying the adventure of this waiting process...  and reading about updates by others...

iNinjaN - He applied as analyst programmer.


----------



## rozam

zoranl said:


> Hi rozam,
> 
> No CPA or ACCA qualification for me yet. But I have enroled into CPA Program (CPA Australia has this program where upon completion you become a CPA). I am studying it at the moment but have a couple of years to go. Hopefully in 3 to 4 years I will finish it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran



In my country, there is no CPA, So I have done ACCA but F1 to F 9 (fundamentals level complete). I wonder if I could change it to CPA in AUSSIE

:focus:
Guys any news from your COs????????


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

brajeshdave said:


> Hi Biswaranjan,
> 
> Did you use eHealth to upload the medical docs? Did your CO told you what all tests are to be conducted?
> 
> How much time it took from requesting appointment with the clinic till medical reports are uploaded?
> 
> Regards,
> Brajesh


hello barjesh, my medical reports were sent directly to sydney from clinic, its been sent through courier. CO just asked for Medical examination and under medical examination you have to just go through various medical tests which clearly can be seen in Form 26 and 160. 
If you haven't gone through medical yet, then just download this two forms and have a look, you will get to know wht are the various medical tests.:ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Sneha5 said:


> @slimNeo.. well he actually is now in aussi...left early this year sponsored by his wife. Immi prbly knew that he was in aussi when they chose him.
> 
> @australia.uae - hmm my docs are all proper since it was managed by my agent including payslips, letters, form80..blah blah...
> I haven't given the pcc and medicals yet. As far as IELTS im alright with an overall score of 8.0. Anyway... im enjoying the adventure of this waiting process...  and reading about updates by others...
> 
> iNinjaN - He applied as analyst programmer.


Thanks Sneha! Did he get a CO yet?


----------



## Sneha5

Not yet...


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> It depends how accurate your applicaiton and supporting documents are (as per DIAC) and I do think your IELTS score makes a difference, and if your form 80 check is also done in the background then you should defenitely be getting the case officer.


Well, it would be really great if the IELTS results help, lol, my wife got 8.5 overall for the general one and I got 8.0 overall for the academic one . I really hope everything goes well the next few weeks


----------



## HermanB

Just got my final document today! Now I must just hope this reference letter is sufficient for both our visa application and for full registration with the Victorian Institute of Teaching.

I really hope that no more checks or documents will be required, so tired of going back to places to ask more favours, haha. All the best for everyone here!!


----------



## iNinjaN

Sneha5 said:


> Not yet...


Thanks sneha! Is he lodged his application under 175 or 176? 

Sorry for bugging u and that too not for ur application but ur friends one, asking this info would actually help us guessing what's happening behind the doors of DIAC :ranger:


----------



## uroojs

I dont think that IELTS Score really matters, a friend and i applied togather, i had a better IELTS score 8, he has 7.5, our occupation code is 2211-11 application date is 22-Dec-2009 and 25-Dec-2009 respectively. He got his approval three weeks back and i am still waiting.....


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi,
Any news from bluedolphins*...???

I think Dragg and bluedolphins* got CO on same day...

-Neo-


----------



## australia.uae

uroojs said:


> I dont think that IELTS Score really matters, a friend and i applied togather, i had a better IELTS score 8, he has 7.5, our occupation code is 2211-11 application date is 22-Dec-2009 and 25-Dec-2009 respectively. He got his approval three weeks back and i am still waiting.....


But its not just IELTS score. There are several other factors too. Just because you have 9 Overall in IELTS, your visa will not be approved. I hope you know that. And IELTS defenitely matters. You are migrating to an English speaking country and you are asked to upload the IELTS score with your application. I think there is a purpose for that.


----------



## australia.uae

Do you guys experience trouble signing into the forumn. Sometimes I have to log in a 100 times and still i have guest view only


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> But its not just IELTS score. There are several other factors too. Just because you have 9 Overall in IELTS, your visa will not be approved. I hope you know that. And IELTS defenitely matters. You are migrating to an English speaking country and you are asked to upload the IELTS score with your application. I think there is a purpose for that.


Yeah, I know . My wife worked at an international audit firm, and I worked for the government. I assume that makes it easier to check up on your work claims . We also studied at one of the best Universities in South Africa where most of the degrees are accredited overseas.

I think something that might count in our favour, I hope, is that my wife also has a Taiwanese passport and I have been to Taiwan before. As far as I know Taiwan is a low-risk country, so, it might be a factor?

Good luck hey!


----------



## iNinjaN

All, DIAC site is up!!! Guys please check ur online status and let us know if someone has seen any change in their status :focus:

-Ninja :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

iNinjaN said:


> All, DIAC site is up!!! Guys please check ur online status and let us know if someone has seen any change in their status :focus:
> 
> -Ninja :ranger:


Wow!!!!!  thanks Ninja. I was so upset i couldnt peep in today . Lemme check now.


----------



## australia.uae

I think we work so much on the DIAC websites, than the case officers. I believe we should be getting a payment for DIAC for working so hard for them. Seems like our employers are paying us to work with DIAC... lol

Ninja.. no update yet


----------



## ppjagnaan

No dice...status still the same...


----------



## iNinjaN

So no sale today on DIAC shop :-( , as Neo always say :'(

Hmm what are COs doing :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: 

It's irritating 

-Ninja :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

You never know. there are so many people out there who have applied, are getting grant or getting rejected, but dont post on forumns. May be there is a lucky guy today as well.


----------



## ppjagnaan

Why is DIAC so quiet nowadays? Maybe they are preparing for a one-day-visa-grant-for-all blast! LOL :eyebrows:


----------



## Sneha5

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks sneha! Is he lodged his application under 175 or 176?
> 
> Sorry for bugging u and that too not for ur application but ur friends one, asking this info would actually help us guessing what's happening behind the doors of DIAC :ranger:


No worries... you guys share so much of info and help out loads....!
He has not got a CO yet. Will keep you'll posted once he gets one...


----------



## toti

ppjagnaan said:


> Why is DIAC so quiet nowadays? Maybe they are preparing for a one-day-visa-grant-for-all blast! LOL :eyebrows:


may be they are preparing new Law or new Regulation ?!!


----------



## australia.uae

How long does it take for an Indian's form 80 check, if the person is settled for 10 years in UAE.


----------



## Shabi

No news from me regarding the CO allocation.

At least I'm hoping as per the Neo's prediction, to get CO by the end of the month. 

I even wrote an Email to my agent in AUS to ask about proceeding with Medicals & PCC ahead of the CO allocation but didn't get any reply from him or his representatives in Iran.

Sometimes it really gets gloomy here


----------



## Gaurav

Shabi said:


> No news from me regarding the CO allocation.
> 
> At least I'm hoping as per the Neo's prediction, to get CO by the end of the month.
> 
> I even wrote an Email to my agent in AUS to ask about proceeding with Medicals & PCC ahead of the CO allocation but didn't get any reply from him or his representatives in Iran.
> 
> Sometimes it really gets gloomy here


No results for me tooo


----------



## toti

Shabi said:


> No news from me regarding the CO allocation.
> 
> At least I'm hoping as per the Neo's prediction, to get CO by the end of the month.
> 
> I even wrote an Email to my agent in AUS to ask about proceeding with Medicals & PCC ahead of the CO allocation but didn't get any reply from him or his representatives in Iran.
> Sometimes it really gets gloomy here


hi shabi ,, , khoosh amdid

maybe the agent dosen't know what's going on ? or they may be waiting for the end of this month , in particular on 3 June 2011 whicl new DIAC mail upates showing that they already reached cases till 15-9-2010


----------



## Guest

Shabi said:


> No news from me regarding the CO allocation.
> 
> At least I'm hoping as per the Neo's prediction, to get CO by the end of the month.
> 
> I even wrote an Email to my agent in AUS to ask about proceeding with Medicals & PCC ahead of the CO allocation but didn't get any reply from him or his representatives in Iran.
> 
> Sometimes it really gets gloomy here


All the recent talk of quick CO assignment for July/Aug applicants has been for online applicants only. Since you are a paper based applicant, your case could take 1 to 2 months still.


----------



## HermanB

Shabi said:


> No news from me regarding the CO allocation.
> 
> At least I'm hoping as per the Neo's prediction, to get CO by the end of the month.
> 
> I even wrote an Email to my agent in AUS to ask about proceeding with Medicals & PCC ahead of the CO allocation but didn't get any reply from him or his representatives in Iran.
> 
> Sometimes it really gets gloomy here


Hi Shabi

Take heart, things will look up soon. I've learnt from this process, take it as it comes, what is meant to be will be. We are also pressed for getting the visa soon, but as it with most things in life, it cannot be forced (which is unfortunate ).

I hope things will be sorted out very soon for you!

All the best
Herman


----------



## Shabi

Thank you all friends for keeping morale high and the useful info.

How come the agent decided to submit docs paper based I cannot figure out, he said it's safer!!

Well Herman, you look for a job, I already have one but its very volatile, everyday a new rule, redundancy etc. I just wanna get visa soooooon to get rid of here.

Toti, how come you learned Farsi? Are there lots of Iranian tourists coming over to your country?

Wish you all best of luck!


----------



## toti

Shabi said:


> Thank you all friends for keeping morale high and the useful info.
> 
> How come the agent decided to submit docs paper based I cannot figure out, he said it's safer!!
> 
> Well Herman, you look for a job, I already have one but its very volatile, everyday a new rule, redundancy etc. I just wanna get visa soooooon to get rid of here.
> 
> Toti, how come you learned Farsi? Are there lots of Iranian tourists coming over to your country?
> 
> Wish you all best of luck!



yes shabi alot of Iranin tourists and resedint also here in Dubai , But i know only this word ,,, i know also few words of Urdo labguage ,while the majority of people working here are from India & Pakistan


----------



## Shabi

Right, I forgot you're in Dubai, I've been there visited many Indians & Pakistanis due to my mission.


----------



## Shabi

:focus:

By the way I didn't get that 2 months freeze period.

What do they mean by urgent cases? What is named urgent case in their dictionary? and will they stop processing our cases completely or there is a slow down?

Could anybody explain & be more specific plz...


----------



## Guest

Shabi said:


> :focus:
> 
> By the way I didn't get that 2 months freeze period.
> 
> What do they mean by urgent cases? What is named urgent case in their dictionary? and will they stop processing our cases completely or there is a slow down?
> 
> Could anybody explain & be more specific plz...


There was something about urgent cases related to the 485 visa I think. I don't think there is any problem of 'freezes' for the 175 visas. But of course no one can say what is going on behind the scenes right now...


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> There was something about urgent cases related to the 485 visa I think. I don't think there is any problem of 'freezes' for the 175 visas. But of course no one can say what is going on behind the scenes right now...


guys

what do you mean by 2 months freezing ? could anybody explain that , or if anyone has some news about that please share ..


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> guys
> 
> what do you mean by 2 months freezing ? could anybody explain that , or if anyone has some news about that please share ..


I said its not relevant for 175 and 176... *SIGH*


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys hi 

I lodged e-application as Industrial Engineer/Technologist as visa 176 relative sponsor on 13th July 2010 and I got march email but till now no CO assigned ! Any news and why till now didn't get assigned the CO till now???
Any one can advise plz?

Abed


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys hi
> 
> I lodged e-application as Industrial Engineer/Technologist as visa 176 relative sponsor on 13th July 2010 and I got march email but till now no CO assigned ! Any news and why till now didn't get assigned the CO till now???
> Any one can advise plz?
> 
> Abed


congrats Abdel Rahman for march email , i think you will get CO sooner 

your are the first (Visa 176 - family) who applied after July 2010 who gets March Email 
may i ask you : did you uploaded Your meds and PCC ? what's your nationality (HR/LR) ?


----------



## HermanB

To be honest, I think that 18 March mail some of us got means absolutely nothing. But, that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## iwh_aus

Hi HermanB,

Some part of my mind seems to agree with you but my heart totally doesn't. Fighting confusion 

Thanks



HermanB said:


> To be honest, I think that 18 March mail some of us got means absolutely nothing. But, that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## HermanB

iwh_aus said:


> Hi HermanB,
> 
> Some part of my mind seems to agree with you but my heart totally doesn't. Fighting confusion
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry, I think quite a lot of us feel that way and really hope that the e-mail actually does mean something, but I guess we'll see .


----------



## Guest

HEY!!!! Don't forget Aussieland's case. It DOES mean something...just can't figure out what exactly


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> To be honest, I think that 18 March mail some of us got means absolutely nothing. But, that's just my personal opinion.


Nope.. it definitely means something... else they would have not spend time and money on selecting the applications first and then clarifying what does it mean...

so i am hoping it does mean something... now we need figure this stupid "something" :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Nope.. it definitely means something... else they would have not spend time and money on selecting the applications first and then clarifying what does it mean...
> 
> so i am hoping it does mean something... now we need figure this stupid "something" :ranger:


Very true, just wish they would be more open about their process, but I guess they have valid reasons for not doing so. And I don't think we'll ever know that 'something', lol.

But, I must say this, everyone keep positive, we will all get to the end .


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> It DOES mean something...just can't figure out what exactly


Occasionally we will find out... or get our visa. Whatever come first lane:


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Occasionally we will find out... or get our visa. Whatever come first lane:


HttpUnit's broken...


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> HttpUnit's broken...


Really? I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Abdelrahman

toti said:


> congrats Abdel Rahman for march email , i think you will get CO sooner
> 
> your are the first (Visa 176 - family) who applied after July 2010 who gets March Email
> may i ask you : did you uploaded Your meds and PCC ? what's your nationality (HR/LR) ?


Thanks toti

I didn't do the med or pcc since my consultant told me wait till a CO is assigned to my application. I am Palestinian applied from Dubai

Thanks.


----------



## SlimNeo

Guys..
This thread hit 1000 reply 2 weeks back.. and in two weeks it hit 2000 :clap2:

Lets keep it going lane:

-Neo-


----------



## uroojs

SlimNeo said:


> Guys..
> This thread hit 1000 reply 2 weeks back.. and in two weeks it hit 2000 :clap2:
> 
> Lets keep it going lane:
> 
> -Neo-


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest

Actually some of those 1000 posts are my off topic meanderings that add no value to the conversation and cause problems for people trying to glean meaningful information from the thread. SlimNeo has just given me the go ahead to indulge in my little nuisances


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Actually some of those 1000 posts are my off topic meanderings that add no value to the conversation and cause problems for people trying to glean meaningful information from the thread. SlimNeo has just given me the go ahead to indulge in my little nuisances


U already added 1 more by this 

By the way :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
Hope we reach 2000 in next week


----------



## Shabi

I received a reply from my agent regarding doing Medicals & PCC prior to CO allocation.

He said I can do it now but he usually recommends it 12 months from lodegment date. So I will wait another month and then will proceed medicals. Maybe CO will show up during this time.

He also said new points system will not affect us.


----------



## SlimNeo

Shabi said:


> I received a reply from my agent regarding doing Medicals & PCC prior to CO allocation.
> 
> He said I can do it now but he usually recommends it 12 months from lodegment date. So I will wait another month and then will proceed medicals. Maybe CO will show up during this time.
> 
> He also said new points system will not affect us.


Good ! as you are a paper based applicant .. its a good take..

-Neo-


----------



## kash2182

*CO allocation*

Hi everybody,

Something to cheer about ,I've read in the other thread one guy manoj from India got CO yesterday,he mention that he applied in mid June 2010.

But how that can be possible ,since from may 8 to 30 june was freezing period.

here is the thread link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-skilled-independant-migration-timelines.html


----------



## amer

kash2182 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Something to cheer about ,I've read in the other thread one guy manoj from India got CO yesterday,he mention that he applied in mid June 2010.
> 
> But how that can be possible ,since from may 8 to 30 june was freezing period.
> 
> here is the thread link
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-skilled-independant-migration-timelines.html


Yeah I wonder that too, just asked him t reconfirm his timeline again...


----------



## Guest

OK guys, making good on my promise after quite some time, but attached is the LATEST data from the Skills Matching Database. I have written a Java program by modifying Artemisa's visa status checking program that automatically scours the Skill Matching Database and generates this file. Any ANZSCO code that ISN'T present in this file didn't have any entry in the SMD. The program took 1.5 hours to run on my system, so running it won't be everybody's forte. As a matter of fact, I am ambivalent about whether I should release it to the public or not, because too many people running it will surely overload the system and that would be the most unfortunate thing in the world because DIAC is SO SWEET to let his data remain in the public domain. Thoughts????


----------



## amer

Great job ausimmi,

The total applications is 6688. Assuming 20% of the applicants did not enroll to skill matching database so the number would be 8000 applications in total since July 2010. Multiply by 3 (for secondary applicants = 24000 visa applications).

That is way lesser that the budget figure which is 34,000 visas.


----------



## Guest

amer said:


> Great job ausimmi,
> 
> The total applications is 6688. Assuming 20% of the applicants did not enroll to skill matching database so the number would be 8000 applications in total since July 2010. Multiply by 3 (for secondary applicants = 24000 visa applications).
> 
> That is way lesser that the budget figure which is 34,000 visas.


The budget figure includes dependents? Also, if two partners apply, do they have the option of including both the resumes on the SMD? Because in that case we might have to decrease the number a bit. Thoughts?


----------



## uroojs

amer said:


> Great job ausimmi,
> 
> The total applications is 6688. Assuming 20% of the applicants did not enroll to skill matching database so the number would be 8000 applications in total since July 2010. Multiply by 3 (for secondary applicants = 24000 visa applications).
> 
> That is way lesser that the budget figure which is 34,000 visas.



Yeah very right !

So no worries ! Wait for our flight lane:


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Yeah very right !
> 
> So no worries ! Wait for our flight lane:


Errr his figures were for the 2010 - 2011 timeframe. Your case might be different...


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Nice work ausimmi......


----------



## ppjagnaan

diac's e-biz is down again...


----------



## HermanB

I must admit, it is starting to get difficult to stay positive . Hope things will go alright though. All the best for everyone!


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> ausimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work ausimmi......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dhawal!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

ausimmi said:


> The budget figure includes dependents? Also, if two partners apply, do they have the option of including both the resumes on the SMD? Because in that case we might have to decrease the number a bit. Thoughts?


Yes budget figures includes secondary applicants as well.

I think in the case of partner skills you MAY have the oppotunity to apply for SMD, i am not sure abt it bcoz i didnt. If this is true, then the numbers will be distorted to a smaller figure. 

Either way it basically indicates that the are lesser applications vs budgetted numbers.


----------



## amer

uroojs said:


> Yeah very right !
> 
> So no worries ! Wait for our flight lane:


When did you apply for your application?

34k is budgetted for year 2010-2011 while for 2011-2012 it is 44k i think....


----------



## Achilles

Well done ausimmi... I can see my presence in the list... Can anyone tell me the validity of pcc and medicals? The email says, for 175, we have to wait until the CO asks us to do. But I know people who went ahead and did their medicals...


----------



## Achilles

I have another question too.. I have not claimed points for partner skills when I filed my application. If I get my wife's skills assessed now, Is it possible to claim at a later stage? something like change in circumstances... ??? please help


----------



## amer

Achilles said:


> I have another question too.. I have not claimed points for partner skills when I filed my application. If I get my wife's skills assessed now, Is it possible to claim at a later stage? something like change in circumstances... ??? please help


Hi,

To be honest, i am not sure you can claim for more points after you have submited your application. But if you had submitted application and met the points required, why do you need to claim more point for your Partner skills?


----------



## HermanB

Wow, it really was quiet this week, seriously hope there is some more good news next week though. Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## nettyjohn

ausimmi said:


> OK guys, making good on my promise after quite some time, but attached is the LATEST data from the Skills Matching Database. I have written a Java program by modifying Artemisa's visa status checking program that automatically scours the Skill Matching Database and generates this file. Any ANZSCO code that ISN'T present in this file didn't have any entry in the SMD. The program took 1.5 hours to run on my system, so running it won't be everybody's forte. As a matter of fact, I am ambivalent about whether I should release it to the public or not, because too many people running it will surely overload the system and that would be the most unfortunate thing in the world because DIAC is SO SWEET to let his data remain in the public domain. Thoughts????


What's this skill matching database?
I've heard someone mention it previously but is this something we should go on?
My OH is cabinet maker 49211.
Thanks.


----------



## Shabi

Guys I searched myself (Anzco 233511 , 11-08-2010) in the list but couldn't find anything matching. 

Even checked the SMDT directly but was not anything either. I remember my agent fill in the SMDT area in the form & registered my name now nothing related to me is appearing.

Does it have anything to do with that my assessment was done based on ASCO but when I lodged the ANZCO was introduced, though I searched both ANZCO & ASCO in SMDT but couldn't find anything matching me.

What;s going on? Please help.....


----------



## amer

Shabi said:


> Guys I searched myself (Anzco 233511 , 11-08-2010) in the list but couldn't find anything matching.
> 
> Even checked the SMDT directly but was not anything either. I remember my agent fill in the SMDT area in the form & registered my name now nothing related to me is appearing.
> 
> Does it have anything to do with that my assessment was done based on ASCO but when I lodged the ANZCO was introduced, though I searched both ANZCO & ASCO in SMDT but couldn't find anything matching me.
> 
> What;s going on? Please help.....


Hi Shabi,

Did your agent enrolled you for skill matching database? If you didnt enroll the your detail will not be in the list.


----------



## Shabi

nettyjohn said:


> What's this skill matching database?
> I've heard someone mention it previously but is this something we should go on?
> My OH is cabinet maker 49211.
> Thanks.


This is what mentioned about SMD in the DIAC website:

The Skill Matching Database helps match skilled people who have applied to migrate with skilled vacancies or skill shortages in Australia.

The Skill Matching Database contains the educational, employment and work details of skilled migrants and includes many who are interested in living and working in regional Australia.

The database is used by employers for employer sponsored migration categories as well as by State and Territory governments.

To be included on the Skill Matching Database, applicants must have a valid application for one of the following visa categories:

* Skilled – Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)
* Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) visa (subclass 176)
* Skilled – Independent (Residence) visa (subclass 885)
* Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) visa (subclass 886)

There is no application charge for applicant details to be listed on the Skill Matching Database.

Applicants who have their details on the database are not guaranteed a job in Australia or migration application approval.

Most visa applicants remain on the database until they arrive in Australia. The details of pooled applicants will remain on the database for a period of two years.

Note: The Skill Matching Database is not a job search facility.


----------



## Shabi

amer said:


> Hi Shabi,
> 
> Did your agent enrolled you for skill matching database? If you didnt enroll the your detail will not be in the list.


Yes he said so, I didn't know about such thing but he said it can be useful & enrolled me, but now I can't see myself there!


----------



## rackspace

removed


----------



## Shabi

rackspace said:


> removed


Who has done it?


----------



## Guest

Errrrrrrrr what has been removed?


----------



## matchless

Shabi said:


> Guys I searched myself (Anzco 233511 , 11-08-2010) in the list but couldn't find anything matching.
> 
> Even checked the SMDT directly but was not anything either. I remember my agent fill in the SMDT area in the form & registered my name now nothing related to me is appearing.
> 
> Does it have anything to do with that my assessment was done based on ASCO but when I lodged the ANZCO was introduced, though I searched both ANZCO & ASCO in SMDT but couldn't find anything matching me.
> 
> What;s going on? Please help.....


I couldn't find myself either (ANZSCO code 221112, 16/02/2011)


----------



## rackspace

rackspace said:


> removed


Edit: I removed the post I had written here. I am not talking about any thing else.


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> I couldn't find myself either (ANZSCO code 221112, 16/02/2011)


Actually you date won't be exactly the date you lodged your application on but a few days after that. You could go directly to the SMD and type in your application ID if you have one. Or search the date you lodged PLUS a few days ahead - they take some time before entering into the SMD.


----------



## rackspace

I am reattaching the file I removed, I hope it will help people.

It shows the number if applicants _per date_ and_ per code_.

And it looks like a hell lot of accountants are going to Australia


----------



## Guest

rackspace said:


> I am reattaching the file I removed, I hope it will help people.
> 
> It shows the number if applicants _per date_ and_ per code_.
> 
> And it looks like a hell lot of accountants are going to Australia


I have Excel 2003. Can you please repost as simply a CSV file? It can be opened in any program.


----------



## stormgal

rackspace said:


> I am reattaching the file I removed, I hope it will help people.


----------



## Achilles

amer said:


> Hi,
> 
> To be honest, i am not sure you can claim for more points after you have submited your application. But if you had submitted application and met the points required, why do you need to claim more point for your Partner skills?


Felt like chances could be more if both of us are skilled migrants.. rather than having my partner as dependent ...


----------



## Achilles

ausimmi said:


> Actually you date won't be exactly the date you lodged your application on but a few days after that. You could go directly to the SMD and type in your application ID if you have one. Or search the date you lodged PLUS a few days ahead - they take some time before entering into the SMD.


For me, its the date when I received confirmation email saying my skills has been added to the database.


----------



## rackspace

File in XLS format is attached.


----------



## Guest

rackspace said:


> File in XLS format is attached.


Many thanks for this. The file I uploaded can be opened in Excel and sorted to acheive the same result...


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> OK guys, making good on my promise after quite some time, but attached is the LATEST data from the Skills Matching Database. I have written a Java program by modifying Artemisa's visa status checking program that automatically scours the Skill Matching Database and generates this file. Any ANZSCO code that ISN'T present in this file didn't have any entry in the SMD. The program took 1.5 hours to run on my system, so running it won't be everybody's forte. As a matter of fact, I am ambivalent about whether I should release it to the public or not, because too many people running it will surely overload the system and that would be the most unfortunate thing in the world because DIAC is SO SWEET to let his data remain in the public domain. Thoughts????


Aussimi

So far as I understand. SMD is an option you can make when you fill your online application. You can chose to appear on the list or not. Can you please tell me if we appear on the list does this mean something more than that. I am curious about this now. Please reply soon


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Aussimi
> 
> So far as I understand. SMD is an option you can make when you fill your online application. You can chose to appear on the list or not. Can you please tell me if we appear on the list does this mean something more than that. I am curious about this now. Please reply soon


You are right. The only reason why we are interested in this list is because it gives an idea of how many applications are in the queue for a given month. So it can give us an idea about processing speeds. For the applicants themselves, DIAC says the advantage of being on the SMD is that employers or even states can choose you. Unfortunately, I haven't heard about anyone being chosen from the SMD...


----------



## Artemisa

australia.uae said:


> Aussimi
> 
> So far as I understand. SMD is an option you can make when you fill your online application. You can chose to appear on the list or not. Can you please tell me if we appear on the list does this mean something more than that. I am curious about this now. Please reply soon


We are just guessing how many applications are waiting


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> You are right. The only reason why we are interested in this list is because it gives an idea of how many applications are in the queue for a given month. So it can give us an idea about processing speeds. For the applicants themselves, DIAC says the advantage of being on the SMD is that employers or even states can choose you. Unfortunately, I haven't heard about anyone being chosen from the SMD...


ok. Another question. I am there on the SMD on Diac website. But i am not in your the list you attached in the excel format. What does this mean.


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> ok. Another question. I am there on the SMD on Diac website. But i am not in your the list you attached in the excel format. What does this mean.


It means a bug in my program    

Could you please give me the date and ANZSCO code so I can check???


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> ok. Another question. I am there on the SMD on Diac website. But i am not in your the list you attached in the excel format. What does this mean.


By the way, my list was in CSV format NOT in Excel format...


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> By the way, my list was in CSV format NOT in Excel format...


do you mind attaching the list again. sorry but out of curiosity.


----------



## Guest

There you go...


----------



## Guest

I was just about going to check the file in Artemisa's sourceforge repository when I saw your message. Can you please report the bug quickly so I can solve it or go on and check it in??


----------



## australia.uae

I am sorry for the delay. It sometimes gives me trouble logging in. I belong to april 2010 and my code is 2212 13 (ASCO). if you check the diac SMD you will see a lot applicants in 2008 and 2009 under my code which are not on your list.


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> I am sorry for the delay. It sometimes gives me trouble logging in. I belong to april 2010 and my code is 2212 13 (ASCO). if you check the diac SMD you will see a lot applicants in 2008 and 2009 under my code which are not on your list.


OHHHHH!!!! That's OK  My program is only meant to extract information about applicants from July 2010 and beyond. That's the financial year for which MOST of us have applied and that is what we are interested in.


----------



## Guest

Hey Artemisa!!!!! Code checked in. Could you please tag the new release???


----------



## australia.uae

ok and i dont see the 2011 applicants under 2212 13 in your list, on the DIAC website. I am confused


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> ok and i dont see the 2011 applicants under 2212 13 in your list, on the DIAC website. I am confused


Errr but I can see lots of 2011 applicants on the very first results page. Are you sure you are NOT applying any filters???


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> Errr but I can see lots of 2011 applicants on the very first results page. Are you sure you are NOT applying any filters???


 sorry I messed with the ASCO and ANZSCO code. I am really sorry. :behindsofa:


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> sorry I messed with the ASCO and ANZSCO code. I am really sorry. :behindsofa:


No problem


----------



## australia.uae

ok guys good night. nice weekend. Lets hope next week will be full of good newslane:


----------



## iwh_aus

amen


australia.uae said:


> ok guys good night. nice weekend. Lets hope next week will be full of good newslane:


----------



## krishz

*Hii*

Hi Guys,

Since my online status was changed everyone told me that i got a CO but no mail from the concern person, so I called DIAC many a times but in vain:sad::sad:Tried every option possible to speak with DIAC but nothing worked:Cry::Cry:.Finally, I have come to the conclusion to wait and watch what is going to happen (as I have no option left).So guyz please please pray for me:help::help:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since my online status was changed everyone told me that i got a CO but no mail from the concern person, so I called DIAC many a times but in vain:sad::sad:Tried every option possible to speak with DIAC but nothing worked:Cry::Cry:.Finally, I have come to the conclusion to wait and watch what is going to happen (as I have no option left).So guyz please please pray for me:help::help:



Hi CrishZ,

Did u raise a PLE?

If you were to follow our discussions carefully, you would have resolved all of these matters.

I was contact by a CO on 12th April 2011, but March 2011 the department confirmed me that I had been allocated a CO. The COs do initial checks before contacting the applicants.

I think, in my case, I had got the CO in February 2011 since my daughter’s VISA was approved on 10th February 2011. I guess the reason for take some time to approve My wife’s and my VISA was the outstanding PCC.

This is your time to make ready all possible documents which the CO would request.

Trust this would be little bit helpful to you.

Please update your signature.


----------



## uroojs

Dear God,

Please help !!!!!!

May the week coming ahead be a happy one, we need lots of approvals and CO Allocation newz next week !!!! lane:

:clap:


----------



## statue

uroojs said:


> Dear God,
> 
> Please help !!!!!!
> 
> May the week coming ahead be a happy one, we need lots of approvals and CO Allocation newz next week !!!! lane:
> 
> :clap:


Ameeeeeen


----------



## HermanB

Hm, really starting to wonder whether it was too presumptuous to have already booked a plane ticket for Melbourne on the 26th of July... I honestly thought we would have had a case officer by now, lol.

Ah well, guess it was a calculated risk, will just move it if we don't have the visa closer to the 26th of July. Hope all goes well for everyone this week!

All the best!


----------



## krishz

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi CrishZ,
> 
> Did u raise a PLE?
> 
> If you were to follow our discussions carefully, you would have resolved all of these matters.
> 
> I was contact by a CO on 12th April 2011, but March 2011 the department confirmed me that I had been allocated a CO. The COs do initial checks before contacting the applicants.
> 
> I think, in my case, I had got the CO in February 2011 since my daughter’s VISA was approved on 10th February 2011. I guess the reason for take some time to approve My wife’s and my VISA was the outstanding PCC.
> 
> This is your time to make ready all possible documents which the CO would request.
> 
> Trust this would be little bit helpful to you.
> 
> 
> Please update your signature.




Hi Chaminda,

Already raised PLE twice but still no response.

I agree that the CO will do the initial checks but its almost 39 days from the status change and no mail from DIAC so far I am really worried and scared.

Moreover my company was closed now (from where I had submitted my employement letter ) will it create any problem in my case???
but I had produced the reliving letter and form 1022 to DIAC..
will the CO accept this???As your advice I will start preparing the rest documents.Since I am new to this forum could you please explain me about the signature and how to update it.


Thank you very much for the support and clear explanation.


----------



## Gaurav

krishz said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> 
> Already raised PLE twice but still no response.
> 
> I agree that the CO will do the initial checks but its almost 39 days from the status change and no mail from DIAC so far I am really worried and scared.
> 
> Moreover my company was closed now (from where I had submitted my employement letter ) will it create any problem in my case???
> but I had produced the reliving letter and form 1022 to DIAC..
> will the CO accept this???As your advice I will start preparing the rest documents.Since I am new to this forum could you please explain me about the signature and how to update it.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the support and clear explanation.


I have also filled form 1022, what can be the initial checks???
Will they email us incase they require some more docs or will they keep it pending and move to next case???:focus:


----------



## krishz

Gaurav said:


> I have also filled form 1022, what can be the initial checks???
> Will they email us incase they require some more docs or will they keep it pending and move to next case???:focus:


Hi

Even I am not clear about the initial checks but once if the company is closed whom will they do the checks??

and if they need some more documents CO will mail us for sure..


----------



## krishz

krishz said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I am not clear about the initial checks but once if the company is closed whom will they do the checks??
> 
> and if they need some more documents CO will mail us for sure..


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

can any1 advise regarding the secondary applicat's job prospectus? 
Is it really required to get qualification assessed for secondary applicant, bydway secondary applicant is a mechanical engineer.


----------



## Guest

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> can any1 advise regarding the secondary applicat's job prospectus?
> Is it really required to get qualification assessed for secondary applicant, bydway secondary applicant is a mechanical engineer.


It is required ONLY IF you are trying to get points for partner skills otherwise not.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

ausimmi said:


> It is required ONLY IF you are trying to get points for partner skills otherwise not.


wht abt job in ausiland?:focus:


----------



## Gaurav

krishz said:


> krishz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Even I am not clear about the initial checks but once if the company is closed whom will they do the checks??
> 
> and if they need some more documents CO will mail us for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> After visa application u have changed job or before?
Click to expand...


----------



## krishz

Gaurav said:


> krishz said:
> 
> 
> 
> After visa application u have changed job or before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After visa application...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gaurav

krishz said:


> Gaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> After visa application...
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing with me, so in ur case they will verify with the employer with whom u were during ur visa application. And that employer has closed business in ur case rite????
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

krishz said:


> Gaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> After visa application...
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, as far as I know, they are only interested in jobs you did before your visa application, not afterwards .
Click to expand...


----------



## krishz

Gaurav said:


> krishz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing with me, so in ur case they will verify with the employer with whom u were during ur visa application. And that employer has closed business in ur case rite????
> 
> 
> 
> yeah due to loss in business they closed it and the whole family shifted to thier native...
Click to expand...


----------



## krishz

HermanB said:


> krishz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, as far as I know, they are only interested in jobs you did before your visa application, not afterwards .
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but the problem is my employer closed his business and went to his native place...so what shall I do now??? can I update his current information ???
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

krishz said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but the problem is my employer closed his business and went to his native place...so what shall I do now??? can I update his current information ???
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is really bad. I must be honest, I am not sure, the best would be to ask your case officer (if you have your CO's contact e-mail or number). But he/she hasn't contacted you yet? And PLE didn't work? Another way of course would be to get your past employer's number and e-mail and get a letter from him.
> 
> I wish I could help more, but I'm not sure what exactly to do. That is one of the reasons we are rather using a MARA registered agent to help. The only thing that will really help is if someone at the DIAC can help you, especially your case officer if you can contact him.
> 
> I really hope things work out!
> 
> All the best
Click to expand...


----------



## chaminda.sampath

krishz said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> 
> Already raised PLE twice but still no response.
> 
> I agree that the CO will do the initial checks but its almost 39 days from the status change and no mail from DIAC so far I am really worried and scared.
> 
> Moreover my company was closed now (from where I had submitted my employement letter ) will it create any problem in my case???
> but I had produced the reliving letter and form 1022 to DIAC..
> will the CO accept this???As your advice I will start preparing the rest documents.Since I am new to this forum could you please explain me about the signature and how to update it.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the support and clear explanation.


Hi KrishZ,

If you carefully analyse my case, it would be more than 60 days for initial checks. As I described earlier, my daughter has been issued the VISA on 10th February 2011 and I was contacted by the CO on 12th April 2011.

Your employment matter is too complex me to comment on. However, since you have changed the job after lodging the application, I think it would not be a problem to you. However, in this tread, I saw a case where a CO has asked some technical questions from the applicant on the employment (if I can remember he was an Oracle specialist) in job verification. This is happening when there is a doubt of the suitability of job duties. However, my CO did not do this. I don’t think this would be an issue to you since you had fulfilled DICA’s requirements. Better, if you will inform this to your CO immediately after assigning.

To update signature follow the instructions in the attachment.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

krishz said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> 
> Already raised PLE twice but still no response.
> 
> I agree that the CO will do the initial checks but its almost 39 days from the status change and no mail from DIAC so far I am really worried and scared.
> 
> Moreover my company was closed now (from where I had submitted my employement letter ) will it create any problem in my case???
> but I had produced the reliving letter and form 1022 to DIAC..
> will the CO accept this???As your advice I will start preparing the rest documents.Since I am new to this forum could you please explain me about the signature and how to update it.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the support and clear explanation.


Hi KrishZ,

If you carefully analyse my case, it would be more than 60 days for initial checks. As I described earlier, my daughter has been issued the VISA on 10th February 2011 and I was contacted by the CO on 12th April 2011.

Your employment matter is too complex me to comment on. However, since you have changed the job after lodging the application, I think it would not be a problem to you. However, in this tread, I saw a case where a CO has asked some technical questions from the applicant on the employment (if I can remember he was an Oracle specialist) in job verification. This is happening when there is a doubt of the suitability of job duties. However, my CO did not do this. I don’t think this would be an issue to you since you had fulfilled DICA’s requirements. Better, if you will inform this to your CO immediately after assigning.

To update signature follow the instructions in the attachment.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Gaurav said:


> I have also filled form 1022, what can be the initial checks???
> Will they email us incase they require some more docs or will they keep it pending and move to next case???:focus:


Hi Gaurav,

I can confirm that they will request some documents. In my case they requested additional documents.

Under the initial check, they might be verifying the evidence for claims like checking the validity of the IELTS and educational documents etc.

Regards,

Chaminda.


----------



## matchless

I also changed my job after visa lodgement. however, i gave the statutory declaration alongwid 2 reference letter from seniors, stating tht i feared to lose my job, hindrance in my promotion etc. but the real reason tht i didn't mention was my BOSS, wid whom i didn't have gud relations. Now i m scared as i have left my job there's no question of losing job or promotion. so DIAC may contact my employer & if they will do then bcoz my boss is unbelievably EVIL


----------



## Gaurav

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I can confirm that they will request some documents. In my case they requested additional documents.
> 
> Under the initial check, they might be verifying the evidence for claims like checking the validity of the IELTS and educational documents etc.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda.


Chaminda that was a very useful information, thanks!!! :clap2:
Will we come to know that the initial checks are going on????? or they do it from backend without intimating us????
If we could know it would give me a sigh of relief that atleast some1 is working on my case and I can expect CO soon.


----------



## Gaurav

chaminda.sampath said:


> However, in this tread, I saw a case where a CO has asked some technical questions from the applicant on the employment (if I can remember he was an Oracle specialist) in job verification. This is happening when there is a doubt of the suitability of job duties. However, my CO did not do this. I don’t think this would be an issue to you since you had fulfilled DICA’s requirements.


Is CO a techie person??? then I suppose there might be even more delay as CO having IT knowledge would not take up case of say a Civil Engineer or a Medical practitioner


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Gaurav said:


> Chaminda that was a very useful information, thanks!!! :clap2:
> Will we come to know that the initial checks are going on????? or they do it from backend without intimating us????
> If we could know it would give me a sigh of relief that atleast some1 is working on my case and I can expect CO soon.


Hi Gurav

When I raised a PLE before a CO contacting me, DICA replied confirming that a CO was working to me will be contacted me after completing the initial checks. It would be a good idea you to raise a PLE on this.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Gaurav said:


> Is CO a techie person??? then I suppose there might be even more delay as CO having IT knowledge would not take up case of say a Civil Engineer or a Medical practitioner


Hi Gurav

If you were to investigate the recruitment criteria of Case Officers, DICA employs even Accountants on a temporary basis as COs.

Therefore, COs will not have knowledge in all areas but this would not cause any delays. I have heard that if the employer is not a recognised company, sometimes, the applicant is asked some technical questions over the phone. I am reasonably sure that the interview is not conducted by the CO, but a technically competent CO’s representative who is an expert in the relevant technical area. 

However, I have heard it is very rare case of contacting applicant to ask technical questions.

Chaminda


----------



## chaminda.sampath

matchless said:


> I also changed my job after visa lodgement. however, i gave the statutory declaration alongwid 2 reference letter from seniors, stating tht i feared to lose my job, hindrance in my promotion etc. but the real reason tht i didn't mention was my BOSS, wid whom i didn't have gud relations. Now i m scared as i have left my job there's no question of losing job or promotion. so DIAC may contact my employer & if they will do then bcoz my boss is unbelievably EVIL


Hi matchless,

I would not like to make you happy at this movement and unhappy once a decision is taken in your case.

I have noted following factors in one of other cases discussed in another forum:

(a)The applicant was an Accountant worked for an employee more than six years.

(b)The employer was unhappy on the applicant’s resignation after filling the Application with DICA and asked him to work with the employer until the case gets finalised. However, the applicant has left the organisation.

(c)Once the DICA contacted the employer to verify the job, the employer has told DICA that the applicant was doing routing work but not competent be assed as an Accountant.

(d)The applicant had duly obtained an employer reference from the employer for the purpose of submitting same with the DICA.

(e)DICA has asked applicant to give reasons for NOT REJECTING HIS VISA APPLICATION.

(f)The applicant has contacted the employer and employer has told that he did not understand the questions raised by the DICA, but the actual reason was personal animosity with the applicant.

The forum discussed on this case was a forum which is provided the immigration advises by registered migration agents. One of such migration agents had requested the applicant to immediately obtain a letter from the employer stating that the employer did not understand the questions asked by DICA and the job duties mentioned in the employer reference are still correct. I don’t know what happened latter.

In this immigration game keeping enemies with us would create severe adverse impact to our cases and we should have the right techniques to convert our enemies to our close friends. Since your employer may play a significant role your case, you have to build a good relationship with him.

Trust, this would help you little bit.


----------



## krishz

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi KrishZ,
> 
> If you carefully analyse my case, it would be more than 60 days for initial checks. As I described earlier, my daughter has been issued the VISA on 10th February 2011 and I was contacted by the CO on 12th April 2011.
> 
> Your employment matter is too complex me to comment on. However, since you have changed the job after lodging the application, I think it would not be a problem to you. However, in this tread, I saw a case where a CO has asked some technical questions from the applicant on the employment (if I can remember he was an Oracle specialist) in job verification. This is happening when there is a doubt of the suitability of job duties. However, my CO did not do this. I don’t think this would be an issue to you since you had fulfilled DICA’s requirements. Better, if you will inform this to your CO immediately after assigning.
> 
> To update signature follow the instructions in the attachment.



Hi Chaminda,

My online status ie overseas qualification,ielts, skill assessment, etc.. had changed to MET and specific work experience and evidence of work experience column had changed to RECEIVED but after that there is no changes so this means my CO is doing the initial checks with my previous employer??? 

Once after the changes I submitted my reliving letter and form 1022 to DIAC is this enough or still to upload some documents???please guide me


----------



## australia.uae

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since my online status was changed everyone told me that i got a CO but no mail from the concern person, so I called DIAC many a times but in vain:sad::sad:Tried every option possible to speak with DIAC but nothing worked:Cry::Cry:.Finally, I have come to the conclusion to wait and watch what is going to happen (as I have no option left).So guyz please please pray for me:help::help:


See Krishz,

So far as I understand from reading other threads, your file is initially assessed for your points and integrity of documents you attached. Once you satisfy that, the case officer asks you for form 80 if he is going to do a detailed check on you (wont ask pcc and medicals as he is not sure of the outcome of form 80 check). If he is not doing a detailed check then he will ask you for PCC and medicals as well. After he gets your form 80, he will fill in form 80H and send it for the relevant checks as per his discretion. Then he leaves your file and goes to the other files assigned to him. After 6-8 weeks (or earlier if prompted) he opens your file again checks for the feedback. If the feedback is satisfactory then you get a GRANT. If form 80 check is not complete or if medicals are not finalised then he leaves your file again. 

Your online status changes only when someone opens your file and for sure its the case officer. 

If the case officer is not happy with any of your documents or if he feels something is incomplete, he will defenitely send you a mail. Otherwise it means that he is happy for the time being with what you provided and he has sent your file for checks on form 80H. 

CO will not contact you unnecessarily and also will never keep your file aside (if incomplete) and go to next file without intimating you. 
Krishz, I would suggest you not to send repeated PLE to DIAC. They are asking you a time of 6 weeks for your initial assessment.

Further any issues on your application, the CO will contact you and ask you for explanation, before he makes a decision. I am sure you will get the chance to explain, if your previous employer makes a mess. Just keep a sensible answer ready in case you have to explain.

So I suggest you to be patient and wait, without troubling DIAC with PLE and calls. Just update them of your change of situtaion by sending form 1022 on [email protected] and then wait.

_*PATIENT WAIT WOULD BE FRUITFUL RATHER THAN HASTE.lane:
HASTE IS WASTE.*_


----------



## australia.uae

Yes Chaminda is 100% right. Try to keep a good relation with all. But I think an affidavit would do to explain about your bad terms with the previous employer, because you can never get a letter in your favour from somone who doesnt like you . 
I have also read a post where the applicant was asked for reference at work and he denied to give it. He said if DIAC can guaruntee his visa, then he will give the reference, because as long as there is no guaruntee for the visa, he cannot risk his work. DIAC accepted his answer and his visa was approved after other checks.

It depends on how you deal your case, not just how DIAC deals your case. I think a good and genuine explanation from your side is enough, instead of looking for letters from previous employer


----------



## chaminda.sampath

krishz said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> 
> My online status ie overseas qualification,ielts, skill assessment, etc.. had changed to MET and specific work experience and evidence of work experience column had changed to RECEIVED but after that there is no changes so this means my CO is doing the initial checks with my previous employer???
> 
> Once after the changes I submitted my reliving letter and form 1022 to DIAC is this enough or still to upload some documents???please guide me


Hi KrishZ,

Some of the things need to be verified with third parties and it may be your employment or any other thing which the CO thinks so. Further, the documents’ accuracy need to be verified too.

It would be a good idea you to make available all other documents such as Form-80, Evidence for employments etc…

In this regard, waiting is the best and may be the only option since things are not under control of ours. But I am reasonably sure that your case is being investigated by a CO.

Please update your signature to enable others to comment on your case.

Chaminda


----------



## toti

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi KrishZ,
> 
> Some of the things need to be verified with third parties and it may be your employment or any other thing which the CO thinks so. Further, the documents’ accuracy need to be verified too.
> 
> It would be a good idea you to make available all other documents such as Form-80, Evidence for employments etc…
> 
> In this regard, waiting is the best and may be the only option since things are not under control of ours. But I am reasonably sure that your case is being investigated by a CO.
> 
> Please update your signature to enable others to comment on your case.
> 
> Chaminda


do all applicant of visa 175 - 176 need to fill form 80 ?!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

toti said:


> do all applicant of visa 175 - 176 need to fill form 80 ?!


Yes. an UPTO DATE ONE


----------



## HermanB

*Work experience check*

Hi guys, a question that has also been bugging me. Why would it take 6 weeks to verify certain thing in your visa application? For instance, my wife (main applicant) worked at an international auditing firm prior to visa lodgment. I (secondary applicant) worked for the department of education in South Africa.

Considering these facts, will it really take 6 weeks to verify if you take into consideration it is well-established places?! This really makes me worry a bit, byebye aspirations of going at the end of July, lol. Hope everything goes well this week for everyone!


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> Hi guys, a question that has also been bugging me. Why would it take 6 weeks to verify certain thing in your visa application? For instance, my wife (main applicant) worked at an international auditing firm prior to visa lodgment. I (secondary applicant) worked for the department of education in South Africa.
> 
> Considering these facts, will it really take 6 weeks to verify if you take into consideration it is well-established places?! This really makes me worry a bit, byebye aspirations of going at the end of July, lol. Hope everything goes well this week for everyone!


The CO deals with 100s of applications in a day. He is not personally verifying each and every documents or claims in your file. There as people assigned in DIAC to do the verification as CO requires. CO would delegate someone for this or even send for verification to your country, to the australian consolate. His request goes from table to table or country to country (depending on what Case officer wants) and the verifcation result also takes time to reach your file back. I think 6 weeks is too less for the process. Actually the case officer opens your file once every 6-8 weeks until a decision is made on your case.


----------



## aussieland

HermanB said:


> Hm, really starting to wonder whether it was too presumptuous to have already booked a plane ticket for Melbourne on the 26th of July... I honestly thought we would have had a case officer by now, lol.
> 
> Ah well, guess it was a calculated risk, will just move it if we don't have the visa closer to the 26th of July. Hope all goes well for everyone this week!
> 
> All the best!


Hi HermanB,

well u can raise a polite PLE ask'g abt CO allocation...n tell them abt the ur story like u need to join so book the glight etc...jsut ask them any idea as to when CO would be allocated..beliwve me lots of applicants have got CO the same way....
so u can try that way...


----------



## HermanB

aussieland said:


> Hi HermanB,
> 
> well u can raise a polite PLE ask'g abt CO allocation...n tell them abt the ur story like u need to join so book the glight etc...jsut ask them any idea as to when CO would be allocated..beliwve me lots of applicants have got CO the same way....
> so u can try that way...


Hm, okay, it's a shame about the 6-8 weeks thing though, but hopefully a miracle happens. I'll wait as we are using an agent and only she can raise a PLE, the DIAC is not authorised to give info to the applicants themselves if they are using an agent. I still just can't see why it would take 6-8 weeks just to verify whether you worked somewhere or not, that just does not make sense, lol. Anyways, ty aussieland, guess we'll see what happens...


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> Hm, okay, it's a shame about the 6-8 weeks thing though, but hopefully a miracle happens. I'll wait as we are using an agent and only she can raise a PLE, the DIAC is not authorised to give info to the applicants themselves if they are using an agent. I still just can't see why it would take 6-8 weeks just to verify whether you worked somewhere or not, that just does not make sense, lol. Anyways, ty aussieland, guess we'll see what happens...


6-8 weeks for the case officer to come back to your file to check for feedback of the checks


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> 6-8 weeks for the case officer to come back to your file to check for feedback of the checks


That is just very odd. May I ask, have you received the 18 March mail. I know they say that you should give the CO 6 weeks for the initial check, but why do some people get the visa grant so fast? And as far as I understand, those who got the 18 March mail are cases that should process very fast?

Please correct me if I'm wrong. All the best! And thank you for the replies.


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> That is just very odd. May I ask, have you received the 18 March mail. I know they say that you should give the CO 6 weeks for the initial check, but why do some people get the visa grant so fast? And as far as I understand, those who got the 18 March mail are cases that should process very fast?
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong. All the best! And thank you for the replies.


Those are either priority cases or they are lucky that their form 80 checks are over and the case officer opens their file fews days after they sent PCC and medicals. 
Yes I got the 18th march mail. I got the case officer as well. I uploaded form 80, medicals and PCC as he asked for and I am waiting now. 
I think those who got 18th march mail, are the cases who has filed a complete application and all documents are complete and genuine (mostly done by RMA). The case officer just has to do the form 80 check. Thats it. We are not priority cases.  We may get a good news earlier because we did things right


----------



## matchless

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi matchless,
> 
> I would not like to make you happy at this movement and unhappy once a decision is taken in your case.
> 
> I have noted following factors in one of other cases discussed in another forum:
> 
> (a)The applicant was an Accountant worked for an employee more than six years.
> 
> (b)The employer was unhappy on the applicant’s resignation after filling the Application with DICA and asked him to work with the employer until the case gets finalised. However, the applicant has left the organisation.
> 
> (c)Once the DICA contacted the employer to verify the job, the employer has told DICA that the applicant was doing routing work but not competent be assed as an Accountant.
> 
> (d)The applicant had duly obtained an employer reference from the employer for the purpose of submitting same with the DICA.
> 
> (e)DICA has asked applicant to give reasons for NOT REJECTING HIS VISA APPLICATION.
> 
> (f)The applicant has contacted the employer and employer has told that he did not understand the questions raised by the DICA, but the actual reason was personal animosity with the applicant.
> 
> The forum discussed on this case was a forum which is provided the immigration advises by registered migration agents. One of such migration agents had requested the applicant to immediately obtain a letter from the employer stating that the employer did not understand the questions asked by DICA and the job duties mentioned in the employer reference are still correct. I don’t know what happened latter.
> 
> In this immigration game keeping enemies with us would create severe adverse impact to our cases and we should have the right techniques to convert our enemies to our close friends. Since your employer may play a significant role your case, you have to build a good relationship with him.
> 
> Trust, this would help you little bit.


Thanx for ur advice chaminda.... But I can't do anything now. Actually my ex-boss always had some issues wid each subordinate...i was a offered a very gud position in another company but my boss took pains to spoil my chance there just to retain me...so on a very bitter note i left my job :-(

and now i cannot bring myself to beg him for the reference letter...have left everything to God...don't know wht DIAC will do if they ever contacted him (God forbid)


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> Those are either priority cases or they are lucky that their form 80 checks are over and the case officer opens their file fews days after they sent PCC and medicals.
> Yes I got the 18th march mail. I got the case officer as well. I uploaded form 80, medicals and PCC as he asked for and I am waiting now.
> I think those who got 18th march mail, are the cases who has filed a complete application and all documents are complete and genuine (mostly done by RMA). The case officer just has to do the form 80 check. Thats it. We are not priority cases.  We may get a good news earlier because we did things right


Ah, then I assume you say it might be earlier than 6 weeks? We have pre-loaded all docs and we are doing it through a migration agency in Oz that has 10+ years experience . But what do they actually need to check in the Form 80 forms that can take so long, lol? Anyways, thank you for replying and I honestly hope things will go well. When did you get your case officer?


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Ah, then I assume you say it might be earlier than 6 weeks? We have pre-loaded all docs and we are doing it through a migration agency in Oz that has 10+ years experience . But what do they actually need to check in the Form 80 forms that can take so long, lol? Anyways, thank you for replying and I honestly hope things will go well. When did you get your case officer?


Hi Herman, are you LR or HR? Did you get the 18-mar letter?


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> Ah, then I assume you say it might be earlier than 6 weeks? We have pre-loaded all docs and we are doing it through a migration agency in Oz that has 10+ years experience . But what do they actually need to check in the Form 80 forms that can take so long, lol? Anyways, thank you for replying and I honestly hope things will go well. When did you get your case officer?


As I said form 80 checks can be anything. They might check all your claims on form 80, or just 1 statement or may decide not to check at all. Now thats where we are blind folded. Only the CO knows which part of our form 80 he decides to check. As long as you all your statements on form 80 are true and complete there is nothing to worry. It may take very less time. I got the CO on 9th of April. Good luck Herman. I am sure you will get one soon or may be a straight GRANT since you preloaded everything. 
Has your online status changed yet?


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Hi guys, a question that has also been bugging me. Why would it take 6 weeks to verify certain thing in your visa application? For instance, my wife (main applicant) worked at an international auditing firm prior to visa lodgment. I (secondary applicant) worked for the department of education in South Africa.
> 
> Considering these facts, will it really take 6 weeks to verify if you take into consideration it is well-established places?! This really makes me worry a bit, byebye aspirations of going at the end of July, lol. Hope everything goes well this week for everyone!


They are concerned about delays.. I guess a lot of effort is being made to reduce the long waits & these internal & external checks seem to eat up a lot of time and if ppl use MARA agents, I guess the process will speed up..

Migration agents could expedite Australia visa processing, says CEO

an old news yet useful..


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Hi Herman, are you LR or HR? Did you get the 18-mar letter?


Well, technically we are a non-ETA country, thus HR. But I assume there are different degrees of HR countries . And yeah, we received the 18 March mail . I see the system is down and I'm almost off to go write a law exam, lol. All the best!


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Well, technically we are a non-ETA country, thus HR. But I assume there are different degrees of HR countries . And yeah, we received the 18 March mail . I see the system is down and I'm almost off to go write a law exam, lol. All the best!


All the best Herman!! But system is up  I can check my status!

-Ninja


----------



## australia.uae

I agree 100% with Voddy. Your applications goes complete to DIAC and consumes less time of the CO. Imagine how much of time of a CO would be wasted in a day to send mails to each applicant advicing them of the mistakes and flaws in their application. When you file an applicaiton through a MARA agent, the CO saves so much of time. I think thats what we all want, that our CO's time is not wasted unnecessarily


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> As I said form 80 checks can be anything. They might check all your claims on form 80, or just 1 statement or may decide not to check at all. Now thats where we are blind folded. Only the CO knows which part of our form 80 he decides to check. As long as you all your statements on form 80 are true and complete there is nothing to worry. It may take very less time. I got the CO on 9th of April. Good luck Herman. I am sure you will get one soon or may be a straight GRANT since you preloaded everything.
> Has your online status changed yet?


Wow, so it's been almost 6 weeks of waiting for you as it is . And at least all of our statements are true on the form . Thank you for the reply, I understand the checking a bit more, the external checking is the one I hope they don't need to do. And nothing has changed on my online status . But I guess it's a bit early for October applicants, lol. All the best for you too!


----------



## uroojs

Best of Luck Guys !!!!! lane:


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> They are concerned about delays.. I guess a lot of effort is being made to reduce the long waits & these internal & external checks seem to eat up a lot of time and if ppl use MARA agents, I guess the process will speed up..
> 
> Migration agents could expedite Australia visa processing, says CEO
> 
> an old news yet useful..


Thank you voddy, that is quite useful. I must admit, I'm glad we opted to rather use an agent, it might in the end save us a lot of time . And man, she is strict with our documents, sent it back quite a few time about small things that might be seen as a descrepancy, lol.

Just a shame that they haven't allocated more CO's yet, that we know of. Good luck there too!


----------



## voddy

I was asked 2 days ago by my agent (who is an ausy lawyer/MARA/MIA bla bla) to sign the last page of form 80 and send (both applicants)..I think he is going to upload it somewhere in the end of may..so since form 80 should be up-to-date, logically..he must be anticipating a co allocation at the end of June or July (i know i'm being very biased and sound awkward here)we were asked to hand in PCC also (3 weeks waiting for the pcc now)

so for that to happen..all of you who applied before my app.time should get CO allocations...

So something inside me longs for a major blast in the co allocations ray2:


----------



## Guest

Is anybody checking the other forums for news???


----------



## mihiri

I applied for my PCC on 28th March. Still to receive it 
Every time we contact Police Headquaters, they have something to say on it :eyebrows:




voddy said:


> I was asked 2 days ago by my agent (who is an ausy lawyer/MARA/MIA bla bla) to sign the last page of form 80 and send (both applicants)..I think he is going to upload it somewhere in the end of may..so since form 80 should be up-to-date, logically..he must be anticipating a co allocation at the end of June or July (i know i'm being very biased and sound awkward here)we were asked to hand in PCC also (3 weeks waiting for the pcc now)
> 
> so for that to happen..all of you who applied before my app.time should get CO allocations...
> 
> So something inside me longs for a major blast in the co allocations ray2:


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> I applied for my PCC on 28th March. Still to receive it
> Every time we contact Police Headquaters, they have something to say on it :eyebrows:


for my cousince..they have gotten it in just 3 weeks..I patiently waited for 3 weeks before starting to take the control in to my hands..and today im gonna declare war before VESAK


----------



## mihiri

How many Police areas have they lived in the last 10 years? And are those areas around Colombo?



voddy said:


> for my cousince..they have gotten it in just 3 weeks..I patiently waited for 3 weeks before starting to take the control in to my hands..and today im gonna declare war before VESAK


----------



## krishz

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi KrishZ,
> 
> Some of the things need to be verified with third parties and it may be your employment or any other thing which the CO thinks so. Further, the documents’ accuracy need to be verified too.
> 
> It would be a good idea you to make available all other documents such as Form-80, Evidence for employments etc…
> 
> In this regard, waiting is the best and may be the only option since things are not under control of ours. But I am reasonably sure that your case is being investigated by a CO.
> 
> Please update your signature to enable others to comment on your case.
> 
> Chaminda




Hi Chaminda,

When I followed the procedure you had sent to update my signature a dialouge box opens which says ignore list...so am I to write my name and details there to update my signature???


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> How many Police areas have they lived in the last 10 years? And are those areas around Colombo?


main applicant - 2 cities in SL and 1 year in bangkok
2ry appliacnt - 1place in SL(Colombo - suburb) 1 year in bangkok

they had pc s visiting their place just after few days of application handover. (we had non, though living in the heart of Colombo)

PHQ acquiring characteristics of DIAC ???


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> 
> When I followed the procedure you had sent to update my signature a dialouge box opens which says ignore list...so am I to write my name and details there to update my signature???


Go to quick links and Edit signature..

in the box type your time line as u like..see how others have done..there is a max limit


----------



## krishz

australia.uae said:


> See Krishz,
> 
> So far as I understand from reading other threads, your file is initially assessed for your points and integrity of documents you attached. Once you satisfy that, the case officer asks you for form 80 if he is going to do a detailed check on you (wont ask pcc and medicals as he is not sure of the outcome of form 80 check). If he is not doing a detailed check then he will ask you for PCC and medicals as well. After he gets your form 80, he will fill in form 80H and send it for the relevant checks as per his discretion. Then he leaves your file and goes to the other files assigned to him. After 6-8 weeks (or earlier if prompted) he opens your file again checks for the feedback. If the feedback is satisfactory then you get a GRANT. If form 80 check is not complete or if medicals are not finalised then he leaves your file again.
> 
> Your online status changes only when someone opens your file and for sure its the case officer.
> 
> If the case officer is not happy with any of your documents or if he feels something is incomplete, he will defenitely send you a mail. Otherwise it means that he is happy for the time being with what you provided and he has sent your file for checks on form 80H.
> 
> CO will not contact you unnecessarily and also will never keep your file aside (if incomplete) and go to next file without intimating you.
> Krishz, I would suggest you not to send repeated PLE to DIAC. They are asking you a time of 6 weeks for your initial assessment.
> 
> Further any issues on your application, the CO will contact you and ask you for explanation, before he makes a decision. I am sure you will get the chance to explain, if your previous employer makes a mess. Just keep a sensible answer ready in case you have to explain.
> 
> So I suggest you to be patient and wait, without troubling DIAC with PLE and calls. Just update them of your change of situtaion by sending form 1022 on [email protected] and then wait.
> 
> _*PATIENT WAIT WOULD BE FRUITFUL RATHER THAN HASTE.lane:
> HASTE IS WASTE.*_



Hi,

Thank you for your detailed explanation it brought me to an ease.surely will wait patiently and keep updating.Thank you once again...


----------



## mihiri

Last time we contacted PHQ, the details were sent to Department of Registration of Persons to be verified, or so they told us. waiting impatiently---:juggle:



voddy said:


> main applicant - 2 cities in SL and 1 year in bangkok
> 2ry appliacnt - 1place in SL(Colombo - suburb) 1 year in bangkok
> 
> they had pc s visiting their place just after few days of application handover. (we had non, though living in the heart of Colombo)
> 
> PHQ acquiring characteristics of DIAC ???


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> Go to quick links and Edit signature..
> 
> in the box type your time line as u like..see how others have done..there is a max limit


Hi Voddy,

updated my signature...thank you


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Voddy,
> 
> updated my signature...thank you


are u paper based? sorry i cannot remember


----------



## HermanB

Hm, no CO's allocated yet it seems . As far as I know they are more or less at September 2010, but only saw a few people that got a CO so far in September. Very hard to say when we'll get allocated CO's it seems. Good luck for everyone!


----------



## savuka

Hi Herman, I see you are South African. We are too although have lived in the UK over 7 years now. Can I ask how long it took for your police clearance to come through? I have heard conflicting stories every time I contact the department so not sure when to expect it.

thanks


----------



## voddy

state sponsored (176) applicant have got CO today it seems


DIAC finally show us some work - is it a JOKE? - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## HermanB

savuka said:


> Hi Herman, I see you are South African. We are too although have lived in the UK over 7 years now. Can I ask how long it took for your police clearance to come through? I have heard conflicting stories every time I contact the department so not sure when to expect it.
> 
> thanks


Wow, nice to see a fellow South African on here. Whereabouts in SA you live, we are in the Sandton area. We did the police clearance through an agency, it took 4 weeks to get ours, and it was Easter weekend in between that. If you have no prior conviction or so, it shouldn't take long. Quite stressed about whether we'll get our visa before July 26, that is when I wanted to go over to start working in Oz as I just cannot find work over here .

When did you guys apply for the visa? And may I ask for what profession? All the best there!!


----------



## HermanB

Probably a silly question and something that has been answered already, but I would just like to know something? If our medicals say 'finalized', what does it mean? And who finalized it if we haven't been allocated a CO? lol


----------



## voddy

Hi all, 

Can we do something like this to update our time lines..
Pre Submissions

http://www.austimelines.com/CurrentVisas.aspx

so that its easy to track things down..

what do u say Gavrav


----------



## savuka

HermanB said:


> Wow, nice to see a fellow South African on here. Whereabouts in SA you live, we are in the Sandton area. We did the police clearance through an agency, it took 4 weeks to get ours, and it was Easter weekend in between that. If you have no prior conviction or so, it shouldn't take long. Quite stressed about whether we'll get our visa before July 26, that is when I wanted to go over to start working in Oz as I just cannot find work over here .
> 
> When did you guys apply for the visa? And may I ask for what profession? All the best there!!


Hi, thanks for quick reply. We used to live in Cape Town. Great well hopefully ours won't take too much longer now. It is hard to predict when visa grant will happen, especially when the list come out as we initially were going to apply as a Computing professional and then the occupation was removed but thankfully we could get re-assessed as Systems Analyst. God Willing we pray that all will go smoothly for us and we stay on any new SOL that comes into place or we get our visa grant before any changes. We also received the March e-mail. Back toyou...yes work in South Africa is difficult to find - think that is why alot of people immigrate. We do love home although but most of our family are moving to Australia - my sister already lives there and my brother just got a visa grant for 175 visa. Anyhow at least we shoud all know in the next month what will be.


----------



## Guest

savuka said:


> Hi, thanks for quick reply. We used to live in Cape Town. Great well hopefully ours won't take too much longer now. It is hard to predict when visa grant will happen, especially when the list come out as we initially were going to apply as a Computing professional and then the occupation was removed but thankfully we could get re-assessed as Systems Analyst. God Willing we pray that all will go smoothly for us and we stay on any new SOL that comes into place or we get our visa grant before any changes. We also received the March e-mail. Back toyou...yes work in South Africa is difficult to find - think that is why alot of people immigrate. We do love home although but most of our family are moving to Australia - my sister already lives there and my brother just got a visa grant for 175 visa. Anyhow at least we shoud all know in the next month what will be.


Could you please share your brother's visa timeline? Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## savuka

ausimmi said:


> Could you please share your brother's visa timeline? Many thanks in advance!!!


Hi, sorry just realised in error I wrote 175 for my brother....apologies for getting hopes us - he was actually *176 state sponsored!* They were not requested to provide any further docs however, besides the usual PCC and Meds and once that came through their visa was granted within a week. We do think his employer was contacted although as they did hint in a sarcastic manner about moving there and my brother hadn't relayed this info to anyone in the workplace. Apologies again!


----------



## rackspace

I have been asked about *Form 80* and work experience evidence. Apart form work related checks, every thing is now met on Document Checklist.


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> Last time we contacted PHQ, the details were sent to Department of Registration of Persons to be verified, or so they told us. waiting impatiently---:juggle:


I just called and they said they have sent the details to the respective police areas and now waiting for their response..so I called the local police station.. believe me or not..the person in charge is on some 'perahara' duty and they wanted me to call tomorrow. :mmph:


----------



## mihiri

Which means even after three weeks they are yet to be returned from respective Police stations, The first time I called the clearence Department They told me the application was sent to PHQ with details from respective police stations. Next day Whn I contacted PHQ, they said they were waiting for the details from respective police stations. Then again I called each of the two Police Stations and they informed me the forms were register posted some time back, Again I called PHQ and then they said the details were sent to DRP. I am waiting for 1 week to pass by as they said it would come by 1 week.



voddy said:


> I just called and they said they have sent the details to the respective police areas and now waiting for their response..so I called the local police station.. believe me or not..the person in charge is on some 'perahara' duty and they wanted me to call tomorrow. :mmph:


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Herman,
You from Joburg?Where in joburg do you stay?Even i used to stay in sandton, rivonia suburb when i was in SA....Loved the place.....


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> are u paper based? sorry i cannot remember


Mine is E-visa..


----------



## Dhawal

Hi rackspace,
Congrats for clearing the hurdle...You shud get a visa grant soon....


----------



## voddy

I would like suggestions to this form..or anyone else who is better at these stuff can take this over..

later we can share the spread sheet..

once this is done we don't have to keep on asking or checking time lines..


https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ

Hope this would be liked


----------



## mihiri

Added my data, thanks for this



voddy said:


> I would like suggestions to this form..or anyone else who is better at these stuff can take this over..
> 
> later we can share the spread sheet..
> 
> once this is done we don't have to keep on asking or checking time lines..
> 
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ
> 
> Hope this would be liked


----------



## voddy

Thanks toti & mihiri...

please spread the word!


----------



## voddy

*Spread sheet!*

Hear is the spread sheet so that you all can see

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/sp...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


hope this would soon be filled up


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> I have added my details too...but where can i see what i have added?


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have added my details too...but where can i see what i have added?
> 
> 
> 
> i just posted the spread sheet..check my previous post
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

[QUOTE=voddy;521486

Yes got it thanks............


----------



## phprocker

DIAC timelines are really confusing. I applied on 12th August 2010 in category 175 , got my CO on 11th May, initial assessment completed on 13th and asked for evidence of work experience and form 80. What should i be thinking? I am thinking of front-loading the medicals, is it a good idea at this point?


----------



## australia.uae

WOW voddy!!! You defenitely are a software engineer. If I was your case officer I would have given you GRANT right away. Nice work. Impressive!!


----------



## mihiri

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewanalytics?formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ




Dhawal said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have added my details too...but where can i see what i have added?
Click to expand...


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> WOW voddy!!! You defenitely are a software engineer. If I was your case officer I would have given you GRANT right away. Nice work. Impressive!!


Thanks for the complement..but I did very little  and credit should go to google docs


----------



## phprocker

Good stuff voddy .. i think you should add the link to that in your signature.


----------



## voddy

phprocker said:


> Good stuff voddy .. i think you should add the link to that in your signature.


good idea..


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> Thanks for the complement..but I did very little  and credit should go to google docs


Voddy, I hope you woul take a suggestion. the dates are confusing. Are they in the DD/MM/YYYY format or MM/DD/YYYY format. Can you set a default format. or show some guideline beside the dates how to enter it.


----------



## iocampo

Hi,
I suggest we add our individual timelines, then create a group. 
Home Page - MoveToAU.WeAllWait.com - Australia Migration, Visa & Citizenship Application


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> Voddy, I hope you woul take a suggestion. the dates are confusing. Are they in the DD/MM/YYYY format or MM/DD/YYYY format. Can you set a default format. or show some guideline beside the dates how to enter it.


yep..I have mentioned a format below the text box..would that do?

thanks!


----------



## Guest

phprocker said:


> DIAC timelines are really confusing. I applied on 12th August 2010 in category 175 , got my CO on 11th May, initial assessment completed on 13th and asked for evidence of work experience and form 80. What should i be thinking? I am thinking of front-loading the medicals, is it a good idea at this point?


OMG!!!!!!!!!! Gaurav, toti, Carol E are you reading this?? phprocker are you 175 or 176 family sponsored applicant? Can you please tell us???


----------



## phprocker

ausimmi said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! Gaurav, toti, Carol E are you reading this?? phprocker are you 175 or 176 family sponsored applicant? Can you please tell us???


175 .. completing my form 80 now ... its bloody long and then it hit me that i have to fill one for my wife too


----------



## Guest

reposted somehow. sorry.


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> yep..I have mentioned a format below the text box..would that do?
> 
> thanks!


Yes. Now looks fine. Thanks for that.


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> yep..I have mentioned a format below the text box..would that do?
> 
> thanks!


One more suggestion. Will there be the possibility to edit once we enter our details. Your work is really helpfull Voddy. Hope you dont mind the suggestions


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> One more suggestion. Will there be the possibility to edit once we enter our details. Your work is really helpfull Voddy. Hope you dont mind the suggestions


I have 2 ways
1. I can allow any one with the link to edit this 
2. I can send invitation to a mail address so the Google docs will guide u until u can create ur own gdocs account (and log in and edit this)

which should I do?


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> I have 2 ways
> 1. I can allow any one with the link to edit this
> 2. I can send invitation to a mail address so the Google docs will guide u until u can create ur own gdocs account (and log in and edit this)
> 
> which should I do?


Whichever will limit the one editing to be able to edit his own data only.


----------



## voddy

they don't have that kind of security..

File Sharing Made Simple With Google Docs | PCMech

I can simply allow anyone with the link to edit the excel..I'll improve it ..still new for this


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> they don't have that kind of security..
> 
> File Sharing Made Simple With Google Docs | PCMech
> 
> I can simply allow anyone with the link to edit the excel..I'll improve it ..still new for this


Oh ok. Can you change my date under CO assigned to MM/DD/YYYY format. It should be 9th of April 2011. thanks


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> Oh ok. Can you change my date under CO assigned to MM/DD/YYYY format. It should be 9th of April 2011. thanks


I gave access to all who have this link..

hope everyone will handle with care..


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> I gave access to all who have this link..
> 
> hope everyone will handle with care..


Thanks voody!! Much appreciate ur quick help 

-Ninja


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> I gave access to all who have this link..
> 
> hope everyone will handle with care..


I didnt get any.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

voddy said:


> I just called and they said they have sent the details to the respective police areas and now waiting for their response..so I called the local police station.. believe me or not..the person in charge is on some 'perahara' duty and they wanted me to call tomorrow. :mmph:


Hi Voddi,

I could not follow your earlier correspondence and trust you are ferering something effect to Sri Lanka Police report.

The Head Quarters of the police sent the individual clearance report to the respective police areas and you can go to these police areas, expedite the process of these reports, get a signed copy of a certified report and submit same for the Head quarters. Then the only pending report is “State Inteligence Report” of which we do not have much of a controls.

However, if you feel the police department is making unnecessary delays, you can make a complain to the IGP logging to their official website. I did all possible from my side and I felt the scenario where the Police department delaying the report and therefore, I complained to the IGP. A representative of police department spoke to me two days later and said my report is copy. It would be a good idea to finish off your part as much as possible, before making a complain.
Trust this would help little bit.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> I didnt get any.


when u go to the spreadsheet..u should be able to edit it..tel me if u r unable and i'll have a look


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> when u go to the spreadsheet..u should be able to edit it..tel me if u r unable and i'll have a look


No we cant edit.


----------



## voddy

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Voddi,
> 
> I could not follow your earlier correspondence and trust you are ferering something effect to Sri Lanka Police report.
> 
> The Head Quarters of the police sent the individual clearance report to the respective police areas and you can go to these police areas, expedite the process of these reports, get a signed copy of a certified report and submit same for the Head quarters. Then the only pending report is “State Inteligence Report” of which we do not have much of a controls.
> 
> However, if you feel the police department is making unnecessary delays, you can make a complain to the IGP logging to their official website. I did all possible from my side and I felt the scenario where the Police department delaying the report and therefore, I complained to the IGP. A representative of police department spoke to me two days later and said my report is copy. It would be a good idea to finish off your part as much as possible, before making a complain.
> Trust this would help little bit.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Hi Chaminda..

yes i was referring to pcc. Thanks so much for your information. I would be more than happy to walk in to the local office and get it signed and hand it over to PHQ if it would speed up the things.. 
I have been in 4 different places (3 in Colombo district ) so i guess what u suggest would work..otherwise it would take ages..

one question..when i called to PHQ they said it had been sent to most recently lived police station..so I guess that local police have to give their OK and send it to the police atation next in line.. am I correct?

thanks again


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> No we cant edit.


did you all click this " Edit this page " ? and still cant edit?


----------



## uroojs

phprocker said:


> 175 .. completing my form 80 now ... its bloody long and then it hit me that i have to fill one for my wife too


Its not necessary that they will be that fast with everything... In my case i applied on 25-Dec online, got Co officer allocated on 22-Feb-2010, she requested me to fill form 80 and 1221, they stand "MET" since 3-Mar-2010 and today its May-2011 but i am still waiting for her instructions.. May be i am from a high risk country. My document check list only have one item except PCC and medical marked as "received" and that is "Evidence of Employment and Evidence of Specific Work Experience" I have even checked with my current employer they verified the same Last year i-e in Dec-2010.

She has not updated the same to "MET" since then and whenever i send her an e-mail, she says "your application is currently going through routine internal checking and many agencies are involved and we cannot influence then hence it is strongly recommended to wait patiently."


So please take things as they come........:juggle:


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> did you all click this " Edit this page " ? and still cant edit?


Yes now I can. Good Job Voddy. Keep it up!!!.


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> Yes now I can. Good Job Voddy. Keep it up!!!.


But I cannot edit it :-( it says read permission!


----------



## voddy

You can request access like few ppl did just now

good idea

"If you'd like to get access to a particular spreadsheet, you can request access from the owner. Just click the request access to this document link at the bottom of the error message that reads: 'We're sorry, but user... does not have access to this document.' The owner of the spreadsheet will get an email with your request. When the access is granted, you'll also get a notification via email. Note: you have to know the URL of the particular spreadsheet in order to get to the 'request access to this document' screen. If you don't know the URL, you can always email the owner directly."


----------



## HermanB

savuka said:


> Hi, thanks for quick reply. We used to live in Cape Town. Great well hopefully ours won't take too much longer now. It is hard to predict when visa grant will happen, especially when the list come out as we initially were going to apply as a Computing professional and then the occupation was removed but thankfully we could get re-assessed as Systems Analyst. God Willing we pray that all will go smoothly for us and we stay on any new SOL that comes into place or we get our visa grant before any changes. We also received the March e-mail. Back toyou...yes work in South Africa is difficult to find - think that is why alot of people immigrate. We do love home although but most of our family are moving to Australia - my sister already lives there and my brother just got a visa grant for 175 visa. Anyhow at least we shoud all know in the next month what will be.


Ah, Cape Town is lot better than Joburg, lol. Yeah, hopefully we will know soon, as you can see we also applied in October . My family will probably never leave SA, but my wife's family moved back to Taiwan.

Hopefully all will go well and there will be no new hitches in this process . Good luck with everything there!!


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> Hi Herman,
> You from Joburg?Where in joburg do you stay?Even i used to stay in sandton, rivonia suburb when i was in SA....Loved the place.....


We are close to Melrose Arch in Sandton, but it's more towards Rosebank. SA is not what it used to be . All the best for you!


----------



## toti

voddy said:


> I would like suggestions to this form..or anyone else who is better at these stuff can take this over..
> 
> later we can share the spread sheet..
> 
> once this is done we don't have to keep on asking or checking time lines..
> 
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ
> 
> Hope this would be liked


thanks voddy

i didn't uploaded meds , it's showin Yes in the table ?


----------



## phprocker

uroojs said:


> Its not necessary that they will be that fast with everything... In my case i applied on 25-Dec online, got Co officer allocated on 22-Feb-2010, she requested me to fill form 80 and 1221, they stand "MET" since 3-Mar-2010 and today its May-2011 but i am still waiting for her instructions.. May be i am from a high risk country. My document check list only have one item except PCC and medical marked as "received" and that is "Evidence of Employment and Evidence of Specific Work Experience" I have even checked with my current employer they verified the same Last year i-e in Dec-2010.
> 
> She has not updated the same to "MET" since then and whenever i send her an e-mail, she says "your application is currently going through routine internal checking and many agencies are involved and we cannot influence then hence it is strongly recommended to wait patiently."
> 
> 
> So please take things as they come........:juggle:


Thats exactly what i am trying to figure out right now. Bottom line is it can take forever even if you have a case officer. My real problem right now is that i have the Tier 1 visa for the UK as well, went there, didn't like it much, came back after 2 months and decided to wait a few months for ausi. Before the case officer allocation i was ready to head back to the UK but now i am confused again!


----------



## savuka

HermanB said:


> Ah, Cape Town is lot better than Joburg, lol. Yeah, hopefully we will know soon, as you can see we also applied in October . My family will probably never leave SA, but my wife's family moved back to Taiwan.
> 
> Hopefully all will go well and there will be no new hitches in this process . Good luck with everything there!!



Yes Cape Town is beautiful. It is hard without family, we battle over here mostly on our own so Australia will be good! Yes, let's all remain positive and hopefully we will know soon what our future will hold. Our agent is hopefully we should get CO end of month or beginning June. cheers


----------



## Mushi

uroojs said:


> Its not necessary that they will be that fast with everything... In my case i applied on 25-Dec online, got Co officer allocated on 22-Feb-2010, she requested me to fill form 80 and 1221, they stand "MET" since 3-Mar-2010 and today its May-2011 but i am still waiting for her instructions.. May be i am from a high risk country. My document check list only have one item except PCC and medical marked as "received" and that is "Evidence of Employment and Evidence of Specific Work Experience" I have even checked with my current employer they verified the same Last year i-e in Dec-2010.
> 
> She has not updated the same to "MET" since then and whenever i send her an e-mail, she says "your application is currently going through routine internal checking and many agencies are involved and we cannot influence then hence it is strongly recommended to wait patiently."
> 
> 
> So please take things as they come........:juggle:


Dear Uroojs,

Same happened with me, I applied on 27th-Oct-2009, got CO on 20-Jan-2010, all docs MET except the Med & PCC not requested yet, waiting for 17months after CO allocation. Many PLE raised, but got the routine reply " Internal Checking process"...... bla bla.....


----------



## boxerboy

phprocker said:


> 175 .. completing my form 80 now ... its bloody long and then it hit me that i have to fill one for my wife too


Did you received the email last March 18 too? I did receive that one and it states your updated form 80 should be uploaded including the PCC and meds of all family members as stated on the mail. So I have them uploaded. In case you have submitted PCC and Meds, have you checked your online application status?


----------



## HermanB

savuka said:


> Yes Cape Town is beautiful. It is hard without family, we battle over here mostly on our own so Australia will be good! Yes, let's all remain positive and hopefully we will know soon what our future will hold. Our agent is hopefully we should get CO end of month or beginning June. cheers


It is just, we are getting negative, especially me, as it seems that it is just out of reach. I just want to be able to work again and us to be able to go walk at night without the fear of being killed or something. It really seems so close, yet so far and it really is getting to especially me.

I do hope we get CO's soon, and we should get more or less at same time as we both applied in October and we got the 18 March mail. Please keep us updated


----------



## phprocker

boxerboy said:


> Did you received the email last March 18 too? I did receive that one and it states your updated form 80 should be uploaded including the PCC and meds of all family members as stated on the mail. So I have them uploaded. In case you have submitted PCC and Meds, have you checked your online application status?


nope , i didnt receive the email but they haven't asked me for medicals or pcc yet, just more evidence for my work experience. online status shows "met" for all the basic stuff other than medical, pcc, form 80, work experience and specific work experience.


----------



## savuka

HermanB said:


> It is just, we are getting negative, especially me, as it seems that it is just out of reach. I just want to be able to work again and us to be able to go walk at night without the fear of being killed or something. It really seems so close, yet so far and it really is getting to especially me.
> 
> I do hope we get CO's soon, and we should get more or less at same time as we both applied in October and we got the 18 March mail. Please keep us updated



Yes, JHB can be pretty dangerous in some parts from what I have heard - Cape Town still seems to be okay. It can be hard to keep positive especially in your situation - here jobs are pretty easy to obtain so we don't have an urgency in that sense. I have asked our agent if they have any recent 175 applications getting CO to try and estimate if we are close. I have heard back from the SA police clearance and they reckon we should get it back in two weeks. We continute to wait - hope you get one soon too!


----------



## HermanB

savuka said:


> Yes, JHB can be pretty dangerous in some parts from what I have heard - Cape Town still seems to be okay. It can be hard to keep positive especially in your situation - here jobs are pretty easy to obtain so we don't have an urgency in that sense. I have asked our agent if they have any recent 175 applications getting CO to try and estimate if we are close. I have heard back from the SA police clearance and they reckon we should get it back in two weeks. We continute to wait - hope you get one soon too!


Yeah, it can be dangerous, lol. I should ask my agent as well, maybe she can give us an estimate. We are using SynchronicityOne as agents btw . And yeah, the job thing is really getting me down, but what can you do. All the best for you!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

voddy said:


> Hi Chaminda..
> 
> yes i was referring to pcc. Thanks so much for your information. I would be more than happy to walk in to the local office and get it signed and hand it over to PHQ if it would speed up the things..
> I have been in 4 different places (3 in Colombo district ) so i guess what u suggest would work..otherwise it would take ages..
> 
> one question..when i called to PHQ they said it had been sent to most recently lived police station..so I guess that local police have to give their OK and send it to the police atation next in line.. am I correct?
> 
> thanks again


Hi Vodi,

Please note following and action immediately:

•	If you approach the police PHQ (You can go there and meet with the OIC Clearance Unit, Mr. C.I. Alwis.), you will be given new set of sheets that should be submitted to individual police station. You have to mention the urgency of the matter to Mr.Alwis (Please speak in English with him, it would impress him). Please note that this would avoid postal delays.

•Somehow, you need to get it filled by the individual police stations and obtain as soon as possible. Thereafter, you can handover it to the PHQ and they will accept it.

•If you do not do these, you will be affected by substantial postal delays.

•When you do all of these, your part will be ended and the only pending would be the “State Inteligence Report”, which we do not have any controls. If you feel this is also getting delayed, you can make a complain to IGP, however, you have to be very careful, before, making this complain since you should have explored all other possibilities to get the thing done.

Please update your signature.


----------



## iNinjaN

Has anyone heard any CO allocation news yesterday or today :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: 

Or in any other forum :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: 

-Ninja :ranger:


----------



## voddy

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Vodi,
> 
> Please note following and action immediately:
> 
> •	If you approach the police PHQ (You can go there and meet with the OIC Clearance Unit, Mr. C.I. Alwis.), you will be given new set of sheets that should be submitted to individual police station. You have to mention the urgency of the matter to Mr.Alwis (Please speak in English with him, it would impress him). Please note that this would avoid postal delays.
> 
> •Somehow, you need to get it filled by the individual police stations and obtain as soon as possible. Thereafter, you can handover it to the PHQ and they will accept it.
> 
> •If you do not do these, you will be affected by substantial postal delays.
> 
> •When you do all of these, your part will be ended and the only pending would be the “State Inteligence Report”, which we do not have any controls. If you feel this is also getting delayed, you can make a complain to IGP, however, you have to be very careful, before, making this complain since you should have explored all other possibilities to get the thing done.
> 
> Please update your signature.


OKey...I will start acting as soon as possible on this.. I got what you are trying to say..here I am on my way to Police.....


----------



## toti

iNinjaN said:


> Has anyone heard any CO allocation news yesterday or today :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:
> 
> Or in any other forum :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:
> 
> -Ninja :ranger:


No News ?!! it's silent week !


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> No News ?!! it's silent week !


It's disappointing  and bad 

-Ninja


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> No News ?!! it's silent week !


yeah...suddenly COs are missing in action...


----------



## uroojs

iNinjaN said:


> Has anyone heard any CO allocation news yesterday or today :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:
> 
> Or in any other forum :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:
> 
> -Ninja :ranger:



Unfortunately NO


----------



## voddy

uroojs said:


> Unfortunately NO


hi uroojs,

can you enter ur details in the form? link is below my post

thanks


----------



## aarkay

Is there anybody from SINGAPORE applying for the Visa. My brother in Singapore wants to apply for Aus Immi, but wants to do it from help of an agent. Is there any agent in singapore who somebody can recommend.

He contacted one in Singapore and that agent is asking for 8400 SGD (approx 6600 USD) for everything (including his commission) - ACS, DIAC, IELTS, document certification. And I find it a li'le overboard considering total ACS, IELTS, DIAC expenses should not go over about 3200 USD.

Can somebody recommend a reliable and good agent in Singapore, and is it also possible for him to stay in singapore and apply from an agent in some other country - in that case please recommend the same?

Thanks.


----------



## uroojs

voddy said:


> hi uroojs,
> 
> can you enter ur details in the form? link is below my post
> 
> thanks


Hi Voddy

Please give me Access !!!

I dont have the right to Edit the page and enter my information.


----------



## uroojs

uroojs said:


> Hi Voddy
> 
> Please give me Access !!!
> 
> I dont have the right to Edit the page and enter my information.





UPDATED NOW... It worked.
Plz chk


----------



## savuka

aarkay said:


> Is there anybody from SINGAPORE applying for the Visa. My brother in Singapore wants to apply for Aus Immi, but wants to do it from help of an agent. Is there any agent in singapore who somebody can recommend.
> 
> He contacted one in Singapore and that agent is asking for 8400 SGD (approx 6600 USD) for everything (including his commission) - ACS, DIAC, IELTS, document certification. And I find it a li'le overboard considering total ACS, IELTS, DIAC expenses should not go over about 3200 USD.
> 
> Can somebody recommend a reliable and good agent in Singapore, and is it also possible for him to stay in singapore and apply from an agent in some other country - in that case please recommend the same?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Aarkay,

You can use migration agents even if you are in another country. We are using one based in Australia - for us they have been good - They are called ASA Australia Immigration and Australia Visa Consultants or Go Matilda I have heard are very good too. they have offices all over the place. Maybe just contact a few for quotes and see what they say. Cheers


----------



## australia.uae

uroojs said:


> Unfortunately NO


Hi Urooj. I see that you got Case officer in Feb. Can you tell me what he asked from you? Did he ask for form 80?


----------



## australia.uae

Again Server error at DIAC. I hope something is happening thereray2:


----------



## HermanB

Just sad today . Just finished my examinations and no good news when I got home . Will October 2010 18 March mail applicants ever get a CO? There is only a month left for DIAC to keep their word!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Just sad today . Just finished my examinations and no good news when I got home . Will October 2010 18 March mail applicants ever get a CO? There is only a month left for DIAC to keep their word!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Herman, they will keep their word! Have faith!

-Ninja :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

Yes Herman . I feel same whenever I check my mail in the morning


----------



## HermanB

Really trying to keep positive, lol. Guess I'm just a bit more irritated lately, been having this extreme pain in left chest, think it might be a pulled muscle, but it's been a few days now.

Ah well, I'm praying everyday that we all get good news, hopefully they do not have to do too many checks, although I have no idea what they check other than your employment, lol.


----------



## australia.uae

My medicals are still showing *further medicals referred* since april 11th . And I dont have an online update of whats happening with my PCC and form 80


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> My medicals are still showing *further medicals referred* since april 11th . And I dont have an online update of whats happening with my PCC and form 80


That really sucks . Are you doing it through an agent or yourself? I am really glad we are making use of an agent, it does take a bit of pressure off oneself. I really hope you will get your visa soon!

What I still don't understand is that it says on ours test received, etc, but that our medicals have been finalised. Does this mean they are finished with it, or going to refer it later?

All the best!


----------



## Guest

I really don't understanding why you guys are fretting. This post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...riority-3-applicants-club-218.html#post521490 proves beyond doubt that DIAC is DEFINITELY up to something. I think the reason why Gaurav and company have NOT been contacted is because they were SO meticulously particular in providing documents, the CO is wondering whether there is any clause that penalizes people for providng too many documents      Just kidding...


----------



## jewoley

australia.uae said:


> My medicals are still showing further medicals referred since april 11th . And I dont have an online update of whats happening with my PCC and form 80


Don't worry. You're not alone. Mine says referred since 13th April. All my documents still say "required" although CO only asked for medicals and PCC. 
My PCC from NZ took about 1.5 months (past the 28 days but I informed by CO about the delay) and when I sent a scanned copy to my CO, no automated reply like in the past. They have been very quiet. I got a reply from another officer today saying if I've uploaded my documents, I need not email them (I raised a PLE because I was worried the email of my PCC didn't go through since previously my CO will reply the day after/very promptly)
Oops.


----------



## amer

Nothing seems to be moving...its so frustrating...


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> That really sucks . Are you doing it through an agent or yourself? I am really glad we are making use of an agent, it does take a bit of pressure off oneself. I really hope you will get your visa soon!
> 
> What I still don't understand is that it says on ours test received, etc, but that our medicals have been finalised. Does this mean they are finished with it, or going to refer it later?
> 
> All the best!


Hi Herman,

Yes I am doing through a MARA agent. Yes I am very happy with my agent too.

If your medicals says finalised, you are done with medicals my dear  And congrats!! You have a case officer too. Check the date beside your online status which says "Applicaiton processed further". Thats the date you got CO. I hope you will a good news soon too


----------



## australia.uae

jewoley said:


> Don't worry. You're not alone. Mine says referred since 13th April. All my documents still say "required" although CO only asked for medicals and PCC.
> My PCC from NZ took about 1.5 months (past the 28 days but I informed by CO about the delay) and when I sent a scanned copy to my CO, no automated reply like in the past. They have been very quiet. I got a reply from another officer today saying if I've uploaded my documents, I need not email them (I raised a PLE because I was worried the email of my PCC didn't go through since previously my CO will reply the day after/very promptly)
> Oops.


Hi Jewoley,
Mine says everthing MET except medicals. I dont know whats with PCC and form 80. It doesnt show online.


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> I really don't understanding why you guys are fretting. This post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...riority-3-applicants-club-218.html#post521490 proves beyond doubt that DIAC is DEFINITELY up to something. I think the reason why Gaurav and company have NOT been contacted is because they were SO meticulously particular in providing documents, the CO is wondering whether there is any clause that penalizes people for providng too many documents      Just kidding...


Ausimmi,
I think the purpose of this post is to share the experiences with each other. Until we get the visa we will be fretting and cyring. We cant be happy that our visa is pending right?  I hope you agree


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> Yes I am doing through a MARA agent. Yes I am very happy with my agent too.
> 
> If your medicals says finalised, you are done with medicals my dear  And congrats!! You have a case officer too. Check the date beside your online status which says "Applicaiton processed further". Thats the date you got CO.


That is what is so weird, it still only has 'Processing commenced' and the date I applied. Earlier there was a message 'Further processing commenced', but it is not there anymore. So, I don't think I have a CO yet . But thank you


----------



## australia.uae

QUOTE=HermanB;522393]That is what is so weird, it still only has 'Processing commenced' and the date I applied. Earlier there was a message 'Further processing commenced', but it is not there anymore. So, I don't think I have a CO yet . But thank you [/QUOTE]

Seems DIAC is confusing us. But some body did update your online status. Who else if not CO


----------



## mihiri

Mine too, since April 11th. 




australia.uae said:


> My medicals are still showing *further medicals referred* since april 11th . And I dont have an online update of whats happening with my PCC and form 80


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> QUOTE=HermanB;522393]That is what is so weird, it still only has 'Processing commenced' and the date I applied. Earlier there was a message 'Further processing commenced', but it is not there anymore. So, I don't think I have a CO yet . But thank you


Seems DIAC is confusing us. But some body did update your online status. Who else if not CO[/QUOTE]

I have no idea hey, lol. Ah well, guess we'll see what happens. And yeah, MARA agent the safest way to go.


----------



## australia.uae

Oh my GOD!!! On voddy's Sheet, Uroojs got a CO on 22.02.2010, and he is still waiting:jaw:


----------



## amer

Saw in another forum. An applicant from 9th Sept 2010 got visa grant straight. He got the Mar18 letter n frontloaded.


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Saw in another forum. An applicant from 9th Sept 2010 got visa grant straight. He got the Mar18 letter n frontloaded.


Could u please PM me the link or post the link to forum! 

Thanks,
-Ninja


----------



## amer

We got it !!!! - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Oh my GOD!!! On voddy's Sheet, Uroojs got a CO on 22.02.2010, and he is still waiting:jaw:


Welcome to the world of Pakistani applicants. There is also the case of aqswdefr who got CO sometime in 2009 and whenever he raises a PLE he gets the same reply 'Routine checking going on'. The same is happening to another friend of mine...


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Ausimmi,
> I think the purpose of this post is to share the experiences with each other. Until we get the visa we will be fretting and cyring. We cant be happy that our visa is pending right?  I hope you agree


Well sometimes you guys sound worse than post-menopausal feminists whinging about the deplorable situation of women's rights


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> We got it !!!! - PomsInOz Forum


Well now I can officially declare that I have lost all my analysis skills as what's happening in DIAC from past 2 weeks 

All confusing and frustrating! Looks like I need I go fir a long break and hoping that atleast I get a CO by 18 June as promised by DIAC in 18 march 2011 email to us 

-Ninja :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> Well sometimes you guys sound worse than post-menopausal feminists whinging about the deplorable situation of women's rights


:focus:


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> :focus:


:lol: I am so -> :evil:

We can also discuss this here if you want: The Platypus Den - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad so it won't be off-topic. Believe me, I can tell you many-a-things and point you towards The One True Path


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> :lol: I am so -> :evil:
> 
> We can also discuss this here if you want: The Platypus Den - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad so it won't be off-topic. Believe me, I can tell you many-a-things and point you towards The One True Path


 Sure. I will be waiting for your advice.


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Sure. I will be waiting for your advice.


The road to Realization is long and tedious my son. Fare you well on the journey ahead!!! Follow the link ahead to find 'The One True Path'... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/78803-fanfics-feminism-one-true-way.html#post522456

*DISCLAIMER* - 'The One True Path' is NOT about religious beliefs.


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> The road to Realization is long and tedious my son. Fare you well on the journey ahead!!! Follow the link ahead to find 'The One True Path'... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/78803-fanfics-feminism-one-true-way.html#post522456
> 
> *DISCLAIMER* - 'The One True Path' is NOT about religious beliefs.


I will once i get my visa lane::focus:


----------



## uroojs

australia.uae said:


> Hi Urooj. I see that you got Case officer in Feb. Can you tell me what he asked from you? Did he ask for form 80?


Hi dear!

Yes she asked me to submit form 80 and 1221 and they both appear as "MET" in document checklist since March -2010


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> Well sometimes you guys sound worse than post-menopausal feminists whinging about the deplorable situation of women's rights


Ausimmi...... Please use good words...!!

Its a Public Forum 

:focus:


----------



## HermanB

Just a question pertaining to a previous issue. Who other than a CO can finalize your medicals?


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Ausimmi...... Please use good words...!!
> 
> Its a Public Forum
> 
> :focus:


If you think any of my words is a 'bad' word, you have just kicked a certain segment of western society right in the *GUTS*   

HEY!! It was not me. Honest!!!!!

:focus:


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Just a question pertaining to a previous issue. Who other than a CO can finalize your medicals?


Medical officer! CO does not finalize ur Medicals :ranger:

-Ninja


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Medical officer! CO does not finalize ur Medicals :ranger:
> 
> -Ninja


Ah, ty . Just hope that it is at least a good sign. Do you know what the chances are that they are going to do external checks?


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Ah, ty . Just hope that it is at least a good sign. Do you know what the chances are that they are going to do external checks?


Unfortunately I have no answer to it! It's DIAC internal process!

-Ninja


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Unfortunately I have no answer to it! It's DIAC internal process!
> 
> -Ninja


Ok, but ty anyways. Let's just hope the fact that we have no criminal record and doing it through a MARA registered agents counts for something . All the best!


----------



## Gaurav

no CO even today (((((((((((


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> no CO even today (((((((((((


I am POSITIVE they have started processing your case in the background. It wouldn't make sense otherwise - if you check this thread phprocker has been contacted by a CO and some September 2010 family sponsored guy got the visa grant. The simply CAN'T just start processing all these cases without touching yours first. I am positive the reason why you haven't been contacted is because you have meticulously provided all the docs. I am sure you will hear good news in a few weeks.


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> I am POSITIVE they have started processing your case in the background. It wouldn't make sense otherwise - if you check this thread phprocker has been contacted by a CO and some September 2010 family sponsored guy got the visa grant. The simply CAN'T just start processing all these cases without touching yours first. I am positive the reason why you haven't been contacted is because you have meticulously provided all the docs. I am sure you will hear good news in a few weeks.


Yeah I agree with ausimmi 100%

-Njnja :ranger:


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> I am POSITIVE they have started processing your case in the background. It wouldn't make sense otherwise - if you check this thread phprocker has been contacted by a CO and some September 2010 family sponsored guy got the visa grant. The simply CAN'T just start processing all these cases without touching yours first. I am positive the reason why you haven't been contacted is because you have meticulously provided all the docs. I am sure you will hear good news in a few weeks.


I have provided even my BE syllabus with detailed summary of each subject for all 8 semesters along with my project also  likewise for every parameter u can imagine. Is this he possible reason????


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> I have provided even my BE syllabus with detailed summary of each subject for all 8 semesters along with my project also  likewise for every parameter u can imagine. Is this he possible reason????


This is too much of information!!! Why dint u try calling diac Tomorrow and ask them about ur case?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Gaurav

iNinjaN said:


> This is too much of information!!! Why dint u try calling diac Tomorrow and ask them about ur case?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I don't think that I would get some useful information. :juggle:


----------



## Gaurav

voddy said:


> You can request access like few ppl did just now
> 
> good idea
> 
> "If you'd like to get access to a particular spreadsheet, you can request access from the owner. Just click the request access to this document link at the bottom of the error message that reads: 'We're sorry, but user... does not have access to this document.' The owner of the spreadsheet will get an email with your request. When the access is granted, you'll also get a notification via email. Note: you have to know the URL of the particular spreadsheet in order to get to the 'request access to this document' screen. If you don't know the URL, you can always email the owner directly."


Vody,
I have updated my data. Good work keep it up :clap2:
Some of the guys have made mistake in entering date 'mm/dd/yyyy' & 'dd/mm/yyyy' format.


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> I have provided even my BE syllabus with detailed summary of each subject for all 8 semesters along with my project also  likewise for every parameter u can imagine. Is this he possible reason????


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I suppose they MUST go through the evidence once you have provided it. As chaminda has said earlier in the thread, they start by making an initial assessment and if they find any lackings they then contact people. If there is so much material, I suppose they can't just ignore it. They would be duty bound to consider it all. And obviously more material equals more time. Just kidding, but if anyone complains of not getting a CO, I am going to tell them to wait patiently since the CO took a medical leave after getting a headache from analyzing Gaurav's case.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I suppose they MUST go through the evidence once you have provided it. As chaminda has said earlier in the thread, they start by making an initial assessment and if they find any lackings they then contact people. If there is so much material, I suppose they can't just ignore it. They would be duty bound to consider it all. And obviously more material equals more time. Just kidding, but if anyone complains of not getting a CO, I am going to tell them to wait patiently since the CO took a medical leave after getting a headache from analyzing Gaurav's case.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


M even ready to launch another application with no documents at all, if u assure me a quick visa 
I am trying to spoonfeed the DIAC baby and giving much more in every scoop so that though the baby spills out more that 50% from it's tiny mouth, it would be still sufficient enough to fill the stomach (visa grant) :tongue1:


----------



## Gazza1977

Hi can someone explain why and how we should send a blank email to diac? We are waiting to be given a co! Its bin neatly two weeks now from visa application submitted!! Can any one help?


----------



## orange12

we are only 1 month away from June 18, the 'deadline'. yet, no news about CO despite being a Aug 2010 applicant. How are they able to complete up to Feb 2011 applicants? 
This is such a demoralizing thought.


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Hi can someone explain why and how we should send a blank email to diac? We are waiting to be given a co! Its bin neatly two weeks now from visa application submitted!! Can any one help?


You send the blank email to [email protected] and after some time you get a reply email with information about the timeline up till which each category has been processed. If you are a 176 state sponsored applicant, check if you application date has come under the processing window. THEN allow 6 weeks for the CO to contact you. If they don't, call DIAC to ask for status update and/or raise a PLE. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Guest

orange12 said:


> we are only 1 month away from June 18, the 'deadline'. yet, no news about CO despite being a Aug 2010 applicant. How are they able to complete up to Feb 2011 applicants?
> This is such a demoralizing thought.


At the current processing rate, they are going to process everyone up till Dec 2010 by somewhere around 5 July - unless the remaining applications turn out to be very few.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Hi Friends,

Migrating Australia will not be easy after 01st July 2012.

See Immigration Portfolio Budget 2011-12 - Back to the Future


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I suppose they MUST go through the evidence once you have provided it. As chaminda has said earlier in the thread, they start by making an initial assessment and if they find any lackings they then contact people. If there is so much material, I suppose they can't just ignore it. They would be duty bound to consider it all. And obviously more material equals more time. Just kidding, but if anyone complains of not getting a CO, I am going to tell them to wait patiently since the CO took a medical leave after getting a headache from analyzing Gaurav's case.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Very Right Aussimi:clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

Any news of COs or grant today :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

iNinjaN said:


> Any news of COs or grant today :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


:hail:


----------



## rackspace

I have a question.
I have not been asked to provide *reference letter* from previous employers.
But on of my friend has been asked by the same CO to provide these letters ?

Does this happens? Is it on the discretion of CO to ask for reference letter or not?


----------



## pvannalath

Hi Guys
I am new to this group.e-lodged on 11-may-2011.


----------



## australia.uae

pvannalath said:


> Hi Guys
> I am new to this group.e-lodged on 11-may-2011.


:welcome:. Wish you a pleasant journey.


----------



## australia.uae

pvannalath said:


> Hi Guys
> I am new to this group.e-lodged on 11-may-2011.


Please update us of your timelines on this sheet by voddy.
http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form
http://tinyurl.com/P3-Time-lines


----------



## kaushikmayank

So is the case with me. Its showing same message from 20th April. I guess there is some delay from the Medical Officer End.

Please do let me know if u see any changes in your medical status.


----------



## Dhawal

pvannalath said:


> Hi pvannalath,
> Welcome to the group...you can add your timelines in your signature....


----------



## australia.uae

kaushikmayank said:


> So is the case with me. Its showing same message from 20th April. I guess there is some delay from the Medical Officer End.
> 
> Please do let me know if u see any changes in your medical status.


But does the medical officer update our status or he sends our results to our file and our Case officer updates it whenever he opens our file? How does it happen?


----------



## kaushikmayank

No idea...may be some expert can comment on this.


----------



## australia.uae

rackspace said:


> I have a question.
> I have not been asked to provide *reference letter* from previous employers.
> But on of my friend has been asked by the same CO to provide these letters ?
> 
> Does this happens? Is it on the discretion of CO to ask for reference letter or not?


DIAC cares about your employment for 3-4 years only prior to your lodgement date. They are not concerned about what you did before that.


----------



## australia.uae

Still another boring week.:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Guest

One little excitement in on our way though. The fortnightly updated is scheduled for this Friday. Let us see how far the timeline has moved. That will give us the CLEAREST idea about what has been going on at DIAC.


----------



## australia.uae

Deleted


----------



## Asadns

Hi guys!!
Can anybody give me information as CO sends application for security checks for HR, but in that case what is the status of form 80. Does it show required or MET??? I think lucky applicants who have been granted the visa would be in better position to guide. But everyone is welcome to comment.....


----------



## australia.uae

Asadns said:


> Hi guys!!
> Can anybody give me information as CO sends application for security checks for HR, but in that case what is the status of form 80. Does it show required or MET??? I think lucky applicants who have been granted the visa would be in better position to guide. But everyone is welcome to comment.....


I think MET means what you submitted is satisfactory. Means your form 80 is not incomplete as a document. The external or internal checks will be after they are MET. DIAC would never show you what they are doing with your form 80. If they do that then there is no point in the check they do.


----------



## sjh3091

I hope from the bottom of my heart that DIAC processed some 885 applicants for the last 2 wks


----------



## australia.uae

3 more days to complete my 6 weeks from case officer allocation. My initial assesment will be done by then. then what:noidea:


----------



## nookie

*Is the marriage certificate needed right now?*



mihiri said:


> I added all of following
> 
> Birth certificate or other evidence of age
> Copy of page of passport containing personal details
> Evidence of IELTS test
> Evidence of skills assessment
> Evidence of 'Specific Work Experience'
> Payslip from the Current Employment
> Evidence of work experience
> Marriage certificate
> Evidence of overseas qualifications -Degree Certificate and Transcript
> Evidence of English language ability -English requirements for secondary applicant-
> Full time Degree in English Medium
> Evidence of dependency-For child
> Passport photo
> PDF2 Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment
> PDF29 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information
> Evidence of skills assessment -copies of all the documents provided to the Skill
> Assessing Body(ACS)
> Hope this helps


Hi mihriri,

Is the marriage certificate required to prove to DIAC that my wife is my wife, we've been married but not legally yet, what if for example she is my girl friend and she want to come over, what is the evidence required to prove that she is my spouse?


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> 3 more days to complete my 6 weeks from case officer allocation. My initial assesment will be done by then. then what:noidea:


Those six weeks are for the CO to contact you. If you have already been contacted by a CO there is no six weeks for you. Your case is now being processed and you will soon get the grant once everything is met.


----------



## amer

Just to share, another sept 14 2010 applicant got CO. She is HR.

Link is as below
New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 554 - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## binary-zero

I got email from my CO last week that she have received my security clearance and I should resubmit my medicals and PC in next 28 days so that she can process my case ... seems like things are moving


----------



## Dhawal

binary-zero said:


> Congrats binary-zero,
> You should expect a visa grant in the next 2 weeks if you finish your pcc and medicals quickly....


----------



## binary-zero

Dhawal said:


> binary-zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats binary-zero,
> You should expect a visa grant in the next 2 weeks if you finish your pcc and medicals quickly....
> 
> 
> 
> thanks .. I have a question though .. how much time you have from the grant letter to submit your passport , I'm traveling for next 2/3 months and won't be able to surrender passport for visa stamping as not being in PK. Is that going to be an issue ?
Click to expand...


----------



## rackspace

australia.uae said:


> DIAC cares about your employment for 3-4 years only prior to your lodgement date. They are not concerned about what you did before that.


I know. But they have asked one of my friend who applied with me to provide this reference letter ... and have not asked me this


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

I have been given 70 days to just submit medicals, it seems every1 getting different timeperiod for submission of medicals or both PCC & medicals. Why is so???


----------



## HermanB

Hm, do you guys think we'll get a CO for our case in the first week of June or so, maybe?


----------



## amer

We can only hope I guess....


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Asadns said:


> Hi guys!!
> Can anybody give me information as CO sends application for security checks for HR, but in that case what is the status of form 80. Does it show required or MET??? I think lucky applicants who have been granted the visa would be in better position to guide. But everyone is welcome to comment.....


Hi Asadns,

Form-80 should be UP-TO-DATE regardless whether you are from HR or LR or previously filled one. I had submitted one before a CO contacted me, but CO re-requested it.

Best thins is to fill the form and keep it with you until it is requested. Then it would be a matter of putting the date and signature and sending it once requested.

Trust this would be helpful to you little bit.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## chaminda.sampath

I do not know the accuracy of this information and to what extent it would be helpful to you all.

One of my friends applied for 176 Victoria recently through a migration agent. A CO contacted her and all documents show as “MET” except medicals. She has enquired on this from her migration agent and according to the migration agent; there is a significant amount of medical reports which are being cleared by DICA.

Don’t know whether there is a delay in issuing grant letters because on this.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## chaminda.sampath

HermanB said:


> Hm, do you guys think we'll get a CO for our case in the first week of June or so, maybe?


Hi Herman,

I raised your question whether the secondary applicant can enter Aussi before the primary application to my CO and will let you know once I get an answer from her.

Chaminda


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> I raised your question whether the secondary applicant can enter Aussi before the primary application to my CO and will let you know once I get an answer from her.
> 
> Chaminda


Hehh, me too wanted to know this1.:ranger:


----------



## HermanB

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> I raised your question whether the secondary applicant can enter Aussi before the primary application to my CO and will let you know once I get an answer from her.
> 
> Chaminda


Thank you Chaminda! Really hope now that we'll get a CO soon, the wait is probably the worst . All the best!


----------



## Dhawal

binary-zero said:


> Hi binary-zero,
> I think someone from the forum whos got a visa will be able to answer your question for time you have to submit your passport after the grant letter....Even if you are travelling and you are not able to submit your passport for stamping you can do two things..either you can move to new zealand since its nearby and get you visa stamped at the australian consulate and enter australia again or ask the CO for an extension for the visa stamping time period.....I think one needs to be outside australia when one gets the visa.....


----------



## voddy

Gaurav said:


> Vody,
> I have updated my data. Good work keep it up :clap2:
> Some of the guys have made mistake in entering date 'mm/dd/yyyy' & 'dd/mm/yyyy' format.


yes and thanks Gaurav..I check once in a while and correct the date format remove duplicate lines...

Hope our analytical guys (Gaurav,ausimmi,SlimNeo, etc) can use this data in bringing out some interesting statistics or predictions..


----------



## uroojs

Good Morning Everyone

Any newz today???


----------



## mihiri

According to the General Skilled Migration booklet, the Partner can be 
Your spouse or de facto partner.

De facto partner A person is the de facto partner of another person (whether of the
same sex or a different sex) if the person is in a de facto
relationship with the other person.
De facto relationship For the purposes of a General Skilled Migration visa application, a
person is in a de facto relationship with another person if:
• they are not in a married relationship (for the purposes of the
Migration Act 1958) with each other;
• they are not related by family;
• they have a mutual commitment to a shared life to the
exclusion of all others;
• the relationship between them is genuine and continuing;
• they live together or do not live separately and apart on a
permanent basis; and
• the relationship has continued for the period of 12 months
immediately preceding the date of application.
Note: The 12-month relationship requirement does not apply if
the applicant can establish that there are compelling and
compassionate circumstances for the grant of the visa.




nookie said:


> Hi mihriri,
> 
> Is the marriage certificate required to prove to DIAC that my wife is my wife, we've been married but not legally yet, what if for example she is my girl friend and she want to come over, what is the evidence required to prove that she is my spouse?


----------



## pvannalath

Hi Guys
Form 80 has to be uploaded immediately after lodging the application or only after the CO requested.i am a bit confused


----------



## voddy

hi
I saw in the excel that 'Kurama' from philipines..have gotten the march 18 mail..
Is your application date 7/2/2011 ?
Just wanted to clarify..cos it's so damn quick

anyone who can comment on this


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> hi
> I saw in the excel that 'Kurama' from philipines..have gotten the march 18 mail..
> Is your application date 7/2/2011 ?
> Just wanted to clarify..cos it's so damn quick
> 
> anyone who can comment on this


It could be, as I am 16 feb 2011 applicant and I have got 18 march email!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

pvannalath said:


> Hi Guys
> Form 80 has to be uploaded immediately after lodging the application or only after the CO requested.i am a bit confused


Form 80 should be up-to-date.. so I think you have to submit it when CO aks or..if you are sure u'll get a CO soon..my agent is going to upload it after 2 months of applying it seems..
its good to fill it and keep so its a matter of sending..


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> hi
> I saw in the excel that 'Kurama' from philipines..have gotten the march 18 mail..
> Is your application date 7/2/2011 ?
> Just wanted to clarify..cos it's so damn quick
> 
> anyone who can comment on this


MANY people from Feb 2011 have gotten the March 18 email. So don't worry.


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> It could be, as I am 16 feb 2011 applicant and I have got 18 march email!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Ohh great!..then it's true that we can expect a CO end of June or July...
I feel like I just missed a bus..


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> Ohh great!..then it's true that we can expect a CO end of June or July...


Really hope it comes true 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> Form 80 should be up-to-date.. so I think you have to submit it when CO aks or..if you are sure u'll get a CO soon..my agent is going to upload it after 2 months of applying it seems..
> its good to fill it and keep so its a matter of sending..


Form 80 has to be filed with your applicaiton. Possibly that will help your application to got through the internal and external checks in the background, before you get the case officer, because they use form 80 to do this. When you get a case officer, he may or may not ask you for an updated one. If he asks for one, you can privide him one till date. Thats what I did as per my MARA agents advice.


----------



## HermanB

Ah well, still another day without a CO, beginning to wonder whether we'll have the visa in about 2 months from now, obviously not, lol.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## australia.uae

Somehow I feel positive and full of energy today.  Guys May is almost over. Lets all hope june is our lucky month.


----------



## Onynz

I believe Kurama is a July 2010 applicant and not a 2011...


----------



## voddy

Onynz said:


> I believe Kurama is a July 2010 applicant and not a 2011...


thanks..will see..he/she might reply.. 

you can update ur detail in the below links too...:focus: welcome!


----------



## Onynz

voddy said:


> thanks..will see..he/she might reply..
> 
> you can update ur detail in the below links too...:focus: welcome!


Details have been posted... thanks


----------



## yks

do you guys think whether we will get any update tomorrow from DIAC?
i mean that auto email update ?

I have been very patient in waiting but don’t know why now i have started feeling a bit inquisitive 

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## voddy

All the lucky people who got grant letters recently can update our excel sheet..to embellish the dull records.....and give us hope every time we view it!


----------



## pvannalath

uroojs said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> Any newz today???


some issue with the app.my lodging date is marked as co assignment


----------



## HermanB

A very slow week . Honestly, I do not see how all of us that got the 18 March mail will have a case officer by the 18th of June. I think they just sent that to make their image look a bit better, who knows, lol.

Despite that, good luck everyone, I do hope they keep to their guns and we all get our CO's soon!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

HermanB said:


> Thank you Chaminda! Really hope now that we'll get a CO soon, the wait is probably the worst . All the best!


Hi Herman,

Please see the respond I get from my CO.

*There are no conditions attached to this visa in respect of the family travelling together or not, or indeed, who enters first.

The only condition is that ALL applicants must make their first entry by the initial entry date.*

Trust this answered your question very well.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## matchless

I am a paper based applicant. i want to front load my medicals & PCC. but in karachi, medical officer & police both need the letter from embassy/CO. Wht should i do now?

Ausimmi, need ur advise as u r also from karachi, i guess...


----------



## australia.uae

pvannalath said:


> some issue with the app.my lodging date is marked as co assignment


How does it show? Do you Mind copy pasting that line.


----------



## HermanB

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> Please see the respond I get from my CO.
> 
> *There are no conditions attached to this visa in respect of the family travelling together or not, or indeed, who enters first.
> 
> The only condition is that ALL applicants must make their first entry by the initial entry date.*
> 
> Trust this answered your question very well.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Wow, thank you Chaminda!! That is just awesome news! If we one day get our visa, it should be similar and as such, I will be able to enter first!

This is the best news I have gotten in a while, you made my day, thank you!

All the best for your future and maybe see one day in Oz


----------



## iNinjaN

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> Please see the respond I get from my CO.
> 
> There are no conditions attached to this visa in respect of the family travelling together or not, or indeed, who enters first.
> 
> The only condition is that ALL applicants must make their first entry by the initial entry date.
> 
> Trust this answered your question very well.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Good to see understanding was correct 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

australia.uae said:


> Form 80 has to be filed with your applicaiton. Possibly that will help your application to got through the internal and external checks in the background, before you get the case officer, because they use form 80 to do this. When you get a case officer, he may or may not ask you for an updated one. If he asks for one, you can privide him one till date. Thats what I did as per my MARA agents advice.


Hi australi.aue,

This is to inform you that my case officer specifically requested a Form-80 which is UP-TO-DATE. According to the instructions provided by the CO, it is a mandatory requirement.

This is the reason as to why I advised Voddy to complete it and keep it until the CO requests it.

If the CO was to conduct internal checks based on FORM-80, it would have been a compulsory requirement to all applicants to submit the *FORM-80 AT THE TIME OF LODGMENT OF THE APPLICATION*. 

Further, some of my friends submitted the FORM-80 together with the PCC and within couple of days, they obtain the PR, which indicates there are no extensive internal checks performed based on FORM-80.

Since I have already gone through this process, I think actual scenario is more important than assumptions and somebody’s thinking.

Thank you.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## pvannalath

pvannalath said:


> some issue with the app.my lodging date is marked as co assignment


5/16/2011 16:03:05	pvannalath	India	India	Teachnical Architect	176	8/12/2010	5/11/2011 Yes	Yes	Online	No

It should be 
5/16/2011 16:03:05	pvannalath	India	India	Teachnical Architect	176	5/11/2011 No	No	Online	No


----------



## chaminda.sampath

HermanB said:


> Wow, thank you Chaminda!! That is just awesome news! If we one day get our visa, it should be similar and as such, I will be able to enter first!
> 
> This is the best news I have gotten in a while, you made my day, thank you!
> 
> All the best for your future and maybe see one day in Oz


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> I am a paper based applicant. i want to front load my medicals & PCC. but in karachi, medical officer & police both need the letter from embassy/CO. Wht should i do now?
> 
> Ausimmi, need ur advise as u r also from karachi, i guess...


Hi matchless,

I am sorry but I really can't be of any help since I myself haven't gone through this process yet. I did try to call IOM and they actually agreed to perform the medical WITHOUT me having a case file number even  So I think the medicals shouldn't be any problem. Don't have any insights about PCC - yet, but hopefully this will change REAL SOON


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> Please see the respond I get from my CO.
> 
> *There are no conditions attached to this visa in respect of the family travelling together or not, or indeed, who enters first.
> 
> The only condition is that ALL applicants must make their first entry by the initial entry date.*
> 
> Trust this answered your question very well.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


I have been trying to thank you by pressing the 'Thanks' button for quite some time now but each time I get the message 'You should spread the thanks around a bit before thanking chaminda.sampath again'. You deserve LOADS of thanks for the extremely helpful, insightful and practical posts you have been making recently. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## australia.uae

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi australi.aue,
> 
> This is to inform you that my case officer specifically requested a Form-80 which is UP-TO-DATE. According to the instructions provided by the CO, it is a mandatory requirement.
> 
> This is the reason as to why I advised Voddy to complete it and keep it until the CO requests it.
> 
> If the CO was to conduct internal checks based on FORM-80, it would have been a compulsory requirement to all applicants to submit the *FORM-80 AT THE TIME OF LODGMENT OF THE APPLICATION*.
> 
> Further, some of my friends submitted the FORM-80 together with the PCC and within couple of days, they obtain the PR, which indicates there are no extensive internal checks performed based on FORM-80.
> 
> Since I have already gone through this process, I think actual scenario is more important than assumptions and somebody’s thinking.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Dear Chaminda,

I am sorry If I gave any kind of wrong information. I was strictly asked by my agent to file the form 80 in the beginning and it was a part of the document checklist also. So I thought this would be the process. 
Your post made me 10 times happier though, because when i was asked form 80 by the case officer, I thought it would delay my process in the checks and its going to take more time. Now its looks like thats not the case with me:clap2:
THANKS A MILLION FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART, CHAMINDA FOR ENLIGHTENING ME:hug:

thanks
aus.uae


----------



## australia.uae

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi australi.aue,
> 
> This is to inform you that my case officer specifically requested a Form-80 which is UP-TO-DATE. According to the instructions provided by the CO, it is a mandatory requirement.
> 
> This is the reason as to why I advised Voddy to complete it and keep it until the CO requests it.
> 
> If the CO was to conduct internal checks based on FORM-80, it would have been a compulsory requirement to all applicants to submit the *FORM-80 AT THE TIME OF LODGMENT OF THE APPLICATION*.
> 
> Further, some of my friends submitted the FORM-80 together with the PCC and within couple of days, they obtain the PR, which indicates there are no extensive internal checks performed based on FORM-80.
> 
> Since I have already gone through this process, I think actual scenario is more important than assumptions and somebody’s thinking.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Dear Chaminda,

Since you have already gone throught the process, may be you can explain this

On the form 80 there is a line on the first page in a box which says:

_*For officer — This form is designed for completion by
applicants and requires attachment of form 80H, internally
completed, before despatch for checking purposes.*_

What is the checking done based on form 80 relevant to this line?

thanks again Chaminda


----------



## savuka

australia.uae said:


> Dear Chaminda,
> 
> I am sorry If I gave any kind of wrong information. I was strictly asked by my agent to file the form 80 in the beginning and it was a part of the document checklist also. So I thought this would be the process.
> Your post made me 10 times happier though, because when i was asked form 80 by the case officer, I thought it would delay my process in the checks and its going to take more time. Now its looks like thats not the case with me:clap2:
> THANKS A MILLION FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART, CHAMINDA FOR ENLIGHTENING ME:hug:
> 
> thanks
> aus.uae


Hi Chaminda, you seem to be the target lately! I am aware on the March 18th e-mail the DIAC did ask for a new form 80 to be completed, but does everyone have to do an uptodate form 80 - we were told by our agent we just needed to fill out the form that deals with changes (can't remember it now!) as my husband did change jobs but nothing else has changed so do they just need a new form 80 form filled out regardless of your circumstances? Thanks


----------



## voddy

pvannalath said:


> 5/16/2011 16:03:05	pvannalath	India	India	Teachnical Architect	176	8/12/2010	5/11/2011 Yes	Yes	Online	No
> 
> It should be
> 5/16/2011 16:03:05	pvannalath	India	India	Teachnical Architect	176	5/11/2011 No	No	Online	No


I corrected it..Hope it's ok..


----------



## voddy

Hi savuka,
Until Chaminda comes back with a much convincing answer..here is my thought..

That really depends I think..Some ppl had to resubmit form 80 where as some were not asked to do that..Even my agent asked us to fill both Form 80 and send it alone with other documents..but recently he sent the page which needed our signatures & asked to scan and send. So that means it should appear up-to-date..
anyways if u r with an agent no need to worry i guess..if some thing is needed u'll be notified.. Hope this helps


----------



## australia.uae

Have you guys seen this. The security checks done by ASIO.

http://www.asio.gov.au/img/files/ASIOs-Security-Assessment-Function.pdf


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> Have you guys seen this. The security checks done by ASIO.
> 
> http://www.asio.gov.au/img/files/ASIOs-Security-Assessment-Function.pdf


First time i'm seeing this..hell a lot of stuff...would be very useful in case if u fail security checks i guess


----------



## australia.uae

Yes, its informative. And tells you the reason for delay in security checks on your application.


----------



## voddy

hi Chaminda,
I went to my local police and collected my report and am going to submit it to PHQ tomorrow. I'm going to do this with other 2 places..luckily the report from kurunegala is already being posted. So im going to close this this weekend.

thanks for your help


----------



## australia.uae

*Security Assessments can range from a simple check of personal details against ASIO’s intelligence holdings, to an in-depth intelligence investigation to determine the nature and extent of an identified threat to Australia’s national security. Each Security Assessment is handled on a case-by-case basis.*

:scared:


----------



## australia.uae

ASIO About ASIO - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)

May be helpfull as well


----------



## HermanB

No CO allocation this week so far? Wow, really a slow week.


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> No CO allocation this week so far? Wow, really a slow week.


Don't worry! Be ready for a wholesale shop next week lane:
I believe diac is bored of retail business 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Don't worry! Be ready for a wholesale shop next week lane:
> I believe diac is bored of retail business
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Lol, really hope so . I want to go to Melbourne so much, lol.


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Lol, really hope so . I want to go to Melbourne so much, lol.


Same here dude! After staying there for 2 years, it seems to me like my second home 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Same here dude! After staying there for 2 years, it seems to me like my second home
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I have never been there before, don't really know where I should apply or stay once we get the visa, lol. But you know, I don't really mind the challenge, just really hope things will work out so I can go on the 26th of July, so that it'll be easier for my wife to come to a nice home already in December. But, we'll see .


----------



## iwh_aus

*Very Strange*

Folks,
Something strange happened yesterday which, at least to me, added to the mystery DIAC is known for.
I thought I would share with you all and get your opinion about what it could be. So here it goes.
We had sent our medicals around the end of April and the online status has been showing 'health requirements finalised' since the beginning of May. But yesterday when I was again checking my status online in hope of seeing some progress towards getting a CO, I saw that the some of the dates in 'medical results received' rows were not what the online status has been showing so far. One of the those was a date prior to our application lodgement and one of the those was for 2016.
When I checked my status again after a couple of hours, everything, much to my relief, was back to normal.
I think it may have been some glitch with the DIAC's database showing some random dates temporarily, but I would like to know if someone else in this forum has or had experienced something like this and what could it be?
Thanks.


----------



## savuka

voddy said:


> Hi savuka,
> Until Chaminda comes back with a much convincing answer..here is my thought..
> 
> That really depends I think..Some ppl had to resubmit form 80 where as some were not asked to do that..Even my agent asked us to fill both Form 80 and send it alone with other documents..but recently he sent the page which needed our signatures & asked to scan and send. So that means it should appear up-to-date..
> anyways if u r with an agent no need to worry i guess..if some thing is needed u'll be notified.. Hope this helps


Thanks Voddy - I might just do that - re-sign it and actually we have travelled once since then so will update that too. Might as well while we wait!


----------



## savuka

iNinjaN said:


> Same here dude! After staying there for 2 years, it seems to me like my second home
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hi jumping in on your conversation - what is Melbourne like - I have heard mixed thoughts - heard weather not so good. Our family is in Brisbaneand my brother heading to Adelaide - we have visited Brisbane and loved it - have you been to Adelaide - looks really nice - beaches good etc...?


----------



## iNinjaN

savuka said:


> Hi jumping in on your conversation - what is Melbourne like - I have heard mixed thoughts - heard weather not so good. Our family is in Brisbaneand my brother heading to Adelaide - we have visited Brisbane and loved it - have you been to Adelaide - looks really nice - beaches good etc...?


Yes weather is wild and that's what I love about Melbourne, it's cosy sometimes and wild sometimes, well it depends on individual. I am a huge huge fan of landscapes and beaches, and I m in love with great ocean road GOR! 

Moreover the life in Melbourne is quite fast which I love it! It has beautiful botanical gardens, pubs, yarra river, crown, st Kilda beach, south Melbourne beach, mount dandenong, puffing billy, and many more.....

I have been to Adelaide and it's a good place. But my personal view is Melbourne  just live it!!!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> I have never been there before, don't really know where I should apply or stay once we get the visa, lol. But you know, I don't really mind the challenge, just really hope things will work out so I can go on the 26th of July, so that it'll be easier for my wife to come to a nice home already in December. But, we'll see .


I hope the same  wish it happens soon!!

:focus: tomorrow's diac update will throw some light!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Yes weather is wild and that's what I love about Melbourne, it's cosy sometimes and wild sometimes, well it depends on individual. I am a huge huge fan of landscapes and beaches, and I m in love with great ocean road GOR!
> 
> Moreover the life in Melbourne is quite fast which I love it! It has beautiful botanical gardens, pubs, yarra river, crown, st Kilda beach, south Melbourne beach, mount dandenong, puffing billy, and many more.....
> 
> I have been to Adelaide and it's a good place. But my personal view is Melbourne  just live it!!!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Nice, glad to hear it is a very nice place. Was worrying made wrong choice which state to register as a teacher. All the best!!


----------



## savuka

iNinjaN said:


> Yes weather is wild and that's what I love about Melbourne, it's cosy sometimes and wild sometimes, well it depends on individual. I am a huge huge fan of landscapes and beaches, and I m in love with great ocean road GOR!
> 
> Moreover the life in Melbourne is quite fast which I love it! It has beautiful botanical gardens, pubs, yarra river, crown, st Kilda beach, south Melbourne beach, mount dandenong, puffing billy, and many more.....
> 
> I have been to Adelaide and it's a good place. But my personal view is Melbourne  just live it!!!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


tx, good for IT jobs too - might be worth having a look at then as you have sold it so well! weather has got to beat England at any rate!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

voddy said:


> hi Chaminda,
> I went to my local police and collected my report and am going to submit it to PHQ tomorrow. I'm going to do this with other 2 places..luckily the report from kurunegala is already being posted. So im going to close this this weekend.
> 
> thanks for your help


U r most welcome


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ausimmi said:


> I have been trying to thank you by pressing the 'Thanks' button for quite some time now but each time I get the message 'You should spread the thanks around a bit before thanking chaminda.sampath again'. You deserve LOADS of thanks for the extremely helpful, insightful and practical posts you have been making recently. Keep up the good work!!!!


Hi Auss,

Even though most of things are not under our control in this migration game, I am still behind you until all of you get PRs. 

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## Gaurav

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Auss,
> 
> Even though most of things are not under our control in this migration game, I am still behind you until all of you get PRs.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Chaminda,
When you are planning to move???
lane:


----------



## Guest

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Auss,
> 
> Even though most of things are not under our control in this migration game, I am still behind you until all of you get PRs.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Thanks a lot for the support Chaminda. It really means a lot to me.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

voddy said:


> Hi savuka,
> Until Chaminda comes back with a much convincing answer..here is my thought..
> 
> That really depends I think..Some ppl had to resubmit form 80 where as some were not asked to do that..Even my agent asked us to fill both Form 80 and send it alone with other documents..but recently he sent the page which needed our signatures & asked to scan and send. So that means it should appear up-to-date..
> anyways if u r with an agent no need to worry i guess..if some thing is needed u'll be notified.. Hope this helps


Hi Voddy,

In this discussion, there were some doubts on the FROM-80. I thought it is better to share with you all what I did in this regard.

I had submitted a completed FORM-80 in November 2010 and the CO re-requested it. The requested information in the instruction sheets in respect to this is displayed as follows.

Please *provide updated *Form 80's.
All persons over age of 16 years must also complete and immediately return a Form 80 Personal Particulars for Character Checking. Note that Malaysian citizens born before 1978 must provide old and new Identity Card numbers at Q14 of the form.

Therefore, I had to submit it again for myself and my wife.

However, as you mentioned, your agent might have just collected your signature page with the current date to make your Form-80 be updated.

However, it is not a big deal to even to re-submit an updated one. It is just a matter of updating the signature page with the current data, scanned and attached. :ranger:

Hi Savuka,

In your case, the change in job should be notified through Form-1022 specifically and however, when you update Form-80, these details will also be captured automatically.

Hi Australi.aue,

I am sorry. I do not know what this Form-80H is as you have mentioned.

You have not provided any wrong information buddy. It is just one of your thoughts. Just be relax…   

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## rozam

hi chaminda and all,
I was absent in the forum and u guys chated a lot......i
Took me aday to read all.
I was requested all the docs by my co
Current passports
Updated form 80
Pcc and medicals
I have submitted all except pcc, for which i applied today and will be ready on wednesday, and medicals which i am going for appointment tomorrow.
By the way, all the docs requested by co that i resubmitted got auto response, saying received will be passed to co, but no other info, i mean personal message from co, that he received is ok or no? Is it do chaminda? Te co personally doesn't reply?


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Nice, glad to hear it is a very nice place. Was worrying made wrong choice which state to register as a teacher. All the best!!


Not at all a wrong choice, for me it's one if the best place, and if u r kind of explorer, u can try going Antarctica from there, there are cruises which goes for 15-25 days tour. Amazing and awesome 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

savuka said:


> tx, good for IT jobs too - might be worth having a look at then as you have sold it so well! weather has got to beat England at any rate!


Hmm I culd say yes but not Scotland!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Not at all a wrong choice, for me it's one if the best place, and if u r kind of explorer, u can try going Antarctica from there, there are cruises which goes for 15-25 days tour. Amazing and awesome
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Ah, first need to settle down, then maybe, lol. And the weather, I hear you can have all the seasons in one day, but also very nice sun over there?


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Ah, first need to settle down, then maybe, lol. And the weather, I hear you can have all the seasons in one day, but also very nice sun over there?


Yes, I have seen the black Saturday weekend in feb 2009, where the temperature was 46 in afternoon and 18 in late evening  so it changes like a though in mind 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Yes, I have seen the black Saturday weekend in feb 2009, where the temperature was 46 in afternoon and 18 in late evening  so it changes like a though in mind
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Omg, degrees Celsius?! I am used to like 42, but 46 is insane.


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Omg, degrees Celsius?! I am used to like 42, but 46 is insane.


It was degrees! I know it's abnormal but that was the worst ever hit of Melbourne!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iwh_aus

Friends,
Any insight on this? 
Thanks



iwh_aus said:


> Folks,
> Something strange happened yesterday which, at least to me, added to the mystery DIAC is known for.
> 
> I thought I would share with you all and get your opinion about what it could be. So here it goes.
> 
> We had sent our medicals around the end of April and the online status has been showing 'health requirements finalised' since the beginning of May. But yesterday when I was again checking my status online in hope of seeing some progress towards getting a CO, I saw that the some of the dates in 'medical results received' rows were not what the online status has been showing so far. One of the those was a date prior to our application lodgement and one of the those was for 2016.
> 
> When I checked my status again after a couple of hours, everything, much to my relief, was back to normal.
> 
> I think it may have been some glitch with the DIAC's database showing some random dates temporarily, but I would like to know if someone else in this forum has or had experienced something like this and what could it be?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Friends,
> Any insight on this?
> Thanks


Nothing observed for my case today!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

Hi guys, just to share from another forum. Sept-21 applicant got CO assigned.

Looks like there are still activities at the CO front. 

Perhaps there are many applicants in July-Sept 2010 since its new SOL?


----------



## amer

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Voddy,
> 
> In this discussion, there were some doubts on the FROM-80. I thought it is better to share with you all what I did in this regard.
> 
> I had submitted a completed FORM-80 in November 2010 and the CO re-requested it. The requested information in the instruction sheets in respect to this is displayed as follows.
> 
> Please *provide updated *Form 80's.
> All persons over age of 16 years must also complete and immediately return a Form 80 Personal Particulars for Character Checking. Note that Malaysian citizens born before 1978 must provide old and new Identity Card numbers at Q14 of the form.


hi Chaminda,
Did you get that email above from CO straight? Now I need to check whether I provided my old IC number as well as new IC number in my Form-80!

The old to new IC number was changed almost 20 years ago in Malaysia. At times I am amazed how does DIAC keeps track with changes done in every countries.


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Yes weather is wild and that's what I love about Melbourne, it's cosy sometimes and wild sometimes, well it depends on individual. I am a huge huge fan of landscapes and beaches, and I m in love with great ocean road GOR!
> 
> Moreover the life in Melbourne is quite fast which I love it! It has beautiful botanical gardens, pubs, yarra river, crown, st Kilda beach, south Melbourne beach, mount dandenong, puffing billy, and many more.....
> 
> I have been to Adelaide and it's a good place. But my personal view is Melbourne  just live it!!!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Melbourne sounds like a great place to be. I've always want to go Melbourne, unfortunately I dont know any friends or family there. Only have friends in Perth and Brisbane. Dont want to jump to Melbourne and end up homesick, so am considering moving to Perth initially. Heard mixed comments of Perth though.


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Hi guys, just to share from another forum. Sept-21 applicant got CO assigned.
> 
> Looks like there are still activities at the CO front.
> 
> Perhaps there are many applicants in July-Sept 2010 since its new SOL?


Hey can u please pm me the link or post the link here?

That's good to hear!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Melbourne sounds like a great place to be. I've always want to go Melbourne, unfortunately I dont know any friends or family there. Only have friends in Perth and Brisbane. Dont want to jump to Melbourne and end up homesick, so am considering moving to Perth initially. Heard mixed comments of Perth though.


Hmm not been Perth but my brother has been there! There are loads of mines!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Hey can u please pm me the link or post the link here?
> 
> That's good to hear!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 558 - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Hmm not been Perth but my brother has been there! There are loads of mines!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


What kind of mines? Landmines? :tongue1:


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> What kind of mines? Landmines? :tongue1:


Lolzzz may be 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> Melbourne sounds like a great place to be. I've always want to go Melbourne, unfortunately I dont know any friends or family there. Only have friends in Perth and Brisbane. Dont want to jump to Melbourne and end up homesick, so am considering moving to Perth initially. Heard mixed comments of Perth though.


U'll meet a lot of ppl from this forum in Melbourne..:tea:

how could u possibly be homesick ..


----------



## tanya18

voddy said:


> U'll meet a lot of ppl from this forum in Melbourne..:tea:
> 
> how could u possibly be homesick ..



Indeed true voddy.

Hi amer,
I think you should try melbourne.the reviews are good and in no time you will make ample of frens and will start to enjoy the life there.


----------



## Guest

amer said:


> What kind of mines? Landmines? :tongue1:


Considering that Perth is a piece of land and not a body of water, OBVIOUSLY


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Considering that Perth is a piece of land and not a body of water, OBVIOUSLY


Lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 558 - PomsInOz Forum


In the forum u sent..a few people have gotten grant letters on 19th..
what a beauty!

I guess we are short of 2010 sep/oct applicants..in out forum...one reason why we dont hear CO allocations..

their workshop must be busy as usual..:eyebrows:


----------



## orange12

there are august people getting grant letters yet, im still not allocated a co! 

do you think i should ring up and check? 
or wait till the 3months period frm the last dimia email ?


big big sigh.


----------



## voddy

orange12 said:


> there are august people getting grant letters yet, im still not allocated a co!
> 
> do you think i should ring up and check?
> or wait till the 3months period frm the last dimia email ?
> 
> 
> big big sigh.


I see..You have even received the get ready mail..so i think you can wait and sea a lil bit..there is no reason why ur case is being delayed as you are 176..(and also from an LR country..)best guess is that its in the queue of one of the few slow CO teams.. we should all try to relax i guess :couch2:


----------



## uroojs

Hello friends

Do u ppl think that in HR countries DIAC is issuing grant letters upon completion of 18 months. I have experienced the same two of my friends had this story.

Friends one : Application Date 12-OCT-2009 front loaded Medical , expired and redone the same. System Analyst 175 Online Visa got grant on 24-Apr-2011

Friend Two : Application Date 19-Nov-2009 Front loaded Medical, expired and redone Accountant 175 Online Visa got grant on 10 -may-2011


Comments?

Does this mean i'll get request for medical by June-2011???


----------



## voddy

uroojs said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Do u ppl think that in HR countries DIAC is issuing grant letters upon completion of 18 months. I have experienced the same two of my friends had this story.
> 
> Friends one : Application Date 12-OCT-2009 front loaded Medical , expired and redone the same. System Analyst 175 Online Visa got grant on 24-Apr-2011
> 
> Friend Two : Application Date 19-Nov-2009 Front loaded Medical, expired and redone Accountant 175 Online Visa got grant on 10 -may-2011
> 
> 
> Comments?
> 
> Does this mean i'll get request for medical by June-2011???


when you were assigned with a CO..what did he ask you to provide?..didn't he contact you?


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
A good news!! 

My friend got a CO 5 minutes back!!. She applied for 175 in September 20th 2010. She doesn't got 18th March mail.

CO ask for medicals and IELTS test result for her husband as they didn’t provide the letter form collage that he had done his course in English.

-Neo-


----------



## pvannalath

in form 80 question 30 deals with Details of intended visit to Australia.what does that mean.i wont be able to predict when i am going to visa


----------



## uroojs

voddy said:


> when you were assigned with a CO..what did he ask you to provide?..didn't he contact you?


She asked me to provide Form 80 and my job description Form. They stand "MET" on the document checklist since then.

Whenever i contact her she always tell me that "My application is going through routine internal checking with may take several months."

And i am waiting and waiting :juggle:


----------



## HermanB

Ah well, another week gone and no CO, I knew I was being too positive, lol.

Have a great weekend everyone, going away to visit family.


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> A good news!!
> 
> My friend got a CO 5 minutes back!!. She applied for 175 in September 20th 2010. She doesn't got 18th March mail.
> 
> CO ask for medicals and IELTS test result for her husband as they didn’t provide the letter form collage that he had done his course in English.
> 
> -Neo-


WOW! yeppi... some action at last!!!!!


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> WOW! yeppi... some action at last!!!!!


Wow, that is good news, it means they are moving closer to October? And, with the IELTS, remember that it does not matter if you did your course in English, if it is not a recognized English country, you need the IELTS. All the best for everyone!


----------



## voddy

pvannalath said:


> in form 80 question 30 deals with Details of intended visit to Australia.what does that mean.i wont be able to predict when i am going to visa


Good question..:lol:

This is I think any other visits that u intend to have..not the Visa stamping trip..
cos they ask for the purpose? 

am I correct??


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Wow, that is good news, it means they are moving closer to October? And, with the IELTS, remember that it does not matter if you did your course in English, if it is not a recognized English country, you need the IELTS. All the best for everyone!


regarding IELTS..my cousin's wife (2ry applicant) could go without doing IELTS cos she had done her degree (UK one i guess) in English medium.. :noidea:


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> regarding IELTS..my cousin's wife (2ry applicant) could go without doing IELTS cos she had done her degree (UK one i guess) in English medium.. :noidea:


That makes sense, as UK degree would be recognised .


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> That makes sense, as UK degree would be recognised .


me & my husband both have UK degrees..but my agent wanted my husband to do IELTS and he got an overall 6.5 (targeting job search) did we waste time and money? (let begone be gone )


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> me & my husband both have UK degrees..but my agent wanted my husband to do IELTS and he got an overall 6.5 (targeting job search) did we waste time and money? (let begone be gone )


Hm, then I must admit, I'm not sure myself. I know the IELTS can be done for extra points as well. If someone has a better answer, please do tell .


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Hm, then I must admit, I'm not sure myself. I know the IELTS can be done for extra points as well. If someone has a better answer, please do tell .


as always..its 100% sure and safer to upload a TRF rather than convincing ur English knowledge with bundles of documents and end up worrying (sleepless nights)..  
hehe


----------



## amer

voddy said:


> U'll meet a lot of ppl from this forum in Melbourne..:tea:
> 
> how could u possibly be homesick ..


Haha voddy, you are right. Perhaps there should organise a meetup sessions for new migrants from this forum.lane:


----------



## amer

tanya18 said:


> Indeed true voddy.
> 
> Hi amer,
> I think you should try melbourne.the reviews are good and in no time you will make ample of frens and will start to enjoy the life there.


Hi tanya18, are you in melbourne? perhaps can contact you if i migrate to melbourne :eyebrows:


----------



## amer

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> A good news!!
> 
> My friend got a CO 5 minutes back!!. She applied for 175 in September 20th 2010. She doesn't got 18th March mail.
> 
> CO ask for medicals and IELTS test result for her husband as they didn’t provide the letter form collage that he had done his course in English.
> 
> -Neo-


This is good news. the first one for this week in this forum. Do convey my congrats to your friend...


----------



## matchless

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> A good news!!
> 
> My friend got a CO 5 minutes back!!. She applied for 175 in September 20th 2010. She doesn't got 18th March mail.
> 
> CO ask for medicals and IELTS test result for her husband as they didn’t provide the letter form collage that he had done his course in English.
> 
> -Neo-


Wht was her ANZSCO code?


----------



## voddy

People who are state sponsored get COs within a month or two..so may be COs are busy working with their apps..a lot of people got SS lately..:juggle:


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> People who are state sponsored get COs within a month or two..so may be COs are busy working with their apps..a lot of people got SS lately..:juggle:


Either way, it is very demoralizing, I'm thinking of only checking my status again in 2 weeks, lol. Hopefully by some miracle a case officer has been assigned, but having my doubts of late.

All the best Voddy!


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Either way, it is very demoralizing, I'm thinking of only checking my status again in 2 weeks, lol. Hopefully by some miracle a case officer has been assigned, but having my doubts of late.
> 
> All the best Voddy!


I think they are clearing all the applicants up to end-Sept.

Dont give up mate, just when all hopes seem to be gone you will get a surprise mail from the CO. 

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> I think they are clearing all the applicants up to end-Sept.
> 
> Dont give up mate, just when all hopes seem to be gone you will get a surprise mail from the CO.
> 
> Good luck and all the best.


Thank you Amer. I do realize all of us in the same boat, and it really is nice to talk to all of you guys. I'm definitely going to Melbourne and will give you guys my contact details once I'm off to there .

All the best for u too!


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Thank you Amer. I do realize all of us in the same boat, and it really is nice to talk to all of you guys. I'm definitely going to Melbourne and will give you guys my contact details once I'm off to there .
> 
> All the best for u too!


Lekker bro :clap2:


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Lekker bro :clap2:


Haha, you know some of our slang bru?


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Haha, you know some of our slang bru?


Was in Joburg for ~10months on job assignment. 

Hope CO wont ask for Police clearance for that. If they insist then I have get your advice. Cheers...


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Either way, it is very demoralizing, I'm thinking of only checking my status again in 2 weeks, lol. Hopefully by some miracle a case officer has been assigned, but having my doubts of late.
> 
> All the best Voddy!


If our calculation are correct u will share some very good news next week with us!! Let's see 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Was in Joburg for ~10months on job assignment.
> 
> Hope CO wont ask for Police clearance for that. If they insist then I have get your advice. Cheers...


They shouldn't, don't worry, you weren't here for a year or more. And if they do, use an agent over here, takes about 4 - 6 weeks to get, but doubt you will have to.

All the best!


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> If our calculation are correct u will share some very good news next week with us!! Let's see
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Really hope so, thank you . lane:


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Really hope so, thank you . lane:


Hope to meet u in Melbourne by end of July!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> They shouldn't, don't worry, you weren't here for a year or more. And if they do, use an agent over here, takes about 4 - 6 weeks to get, but doubt you will have to.
> 
> All the best!


Yeah, am bettin on that. But read on another forum someone who was in NZ for less than 1 year was asked for PCC. But she was only a few days short of a full year. 

At times like this we fear of every other things that might go wrong. I'm sure you know what I mean. :tongue1:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Hope to meet u in Melbourne by end of July!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Wow, we have Ninjan and Herman in Melbourne. Suddenly Melbourne doesnt feel like a stranger place. Haha...


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Yeah, am bettin on that. But read on another forum someone who was in NZ for less than 1 year was asked for PCC. But she was only a few days short of a full year.
> 
> At times like this we fear of every other things that might go wrong. I'm sure you know what I mean. :tongue1:


I know exactly what you mean, it's like my stepbrother that has a criminal record, and I asked our agent if this would affect our application, he only became my stepbrother when I was already 20 years old, lol. But at least she said it shouldn't affect us at all.

I am sure they won't require the PCC


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Hope to meet u in Melbourne by end of July!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


For sure, don't know where I will stay yet though, lol. But frankly, don't care, as long as I get there so I can set up shop so long before my wife comes over. Will make things a lot easier for her .

Hopefully it's not so difficult to make friends over there .

All the best!


----------



## SlimNeo

matchless said:


> Wht was her ANZSCO code?


sorry i missed that .. She is Software engineer

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Wow, we have Ninjan and Herman in Melbourne. Suddenly Melbourne doesnt feel like a stranger place. Haha...


Yup and u will find many more from this forum joining Mel!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

*DIAC Update Mail*

Seems like todays update mail from DIAC has gone a bit late... anyone recieved any updated mail? i mailed 15 mins back and it still shows 6th May update 


:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:

-Ninja-


----------



## HermanB

No wonder, just July and August 2010 had 18 External Auditors applying, i.e. the main applicants in my estimation, only 1 in September, and only 4 in October. So, I think there is a light at the end of the tunnel if a specific case officer has expertise in certain assessments?


----------



## tanya18

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This information is updated fortnightly. 
Last updated 6 May 2011.**

**Update to this information due 20 May 2011 will be provided 22 May 2011


----------



## Dhawal

Latest update from diac from their [email protected] mail:

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This information is updated fortnightly. 
Last updated 6 May 2011.**

**Update to this information due 20 May 2011 will be provided 22 May 2011

BR/Dhawal.


----------



## Dhawal

tanya18 said:


> I guess we checked the update and posted it at the same time....


----------



## iNinjaN

*Update from DIAC - Delayed to Sunday 22nd May*

Update from DIAC:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
*PROCESSING INFORMATION
This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This information is updated fortnightly. 
Last updated 6 May 2011.***

***Update to this information due 20 May 2011 will be provided 22 May 2011*

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored. Contact details for GSM are listed below.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So they will update on Sunday?? that's Weird :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: 

Whats happening in DIAC? Overtime :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:focus: So no update today!!!! Lets wait for Sunday to come.... 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> They are saying they will give the update on 22nd but i think we will get the update only on monday now....And what is it that they cant give update today?


----------



## amer

Dhawal said:


> iNinjaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying they will give the update on 22nd but i think we will get the update only on monday now....And what is it that they cant give update today?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe DIAC have started to work overtime nowadays...
> 
> At least I am glad they have the courtesy to inform us the update will not be today.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

I think if they are taking the time to actually tell everyone when they will post the next update, then they are seriously concerned about our curiosity. It's one of two things:

1. Processing got a bit slow, and instead of making people give up hope by posting a slower speed, they will put extra effort and make sure they can show a 3 months backlog in 15 days speed.

2. They have acheived some SIGNIFICANT progress and feel that some extra processing in the next few days will lead to very good news for all. This good news MAY - and I am emphasizing MAY here because it is my 'pot shot' at one possibility - be that they are considering priority 4 cases as well.

Let's hope for the best!!!


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

*ole..la.laa...ole..O..ole..lala.laaa.......got visa grant letter today.*


----------



## Guest

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> *ole..la.laa...ole..O..ole..lala.laaa.......got visa grant letter today.*


OHHHHHHH WOWIEEEEEEEEEEEE

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Best of luck MITE!!!!!


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

ausimmi said:


> OHHHHHHH WOWIEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Best of luck MITE!!!!!


thnx mate!!!


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> I think if they are taking the time to actually tell everyone when they will post the next update, then they are seriously concerned about our curiosity. It's one of two things:
> 
> 1. Processing got a bit slow, and instead of making people give up hope by posting a slower speed, they will put extra effort and make sure they can show a 3 months backlog in 15 days speed.
> 
> 2. They have acheived some SIGNIFICANT progress and feel that some extra processing in the next few days will lead to very good news for all. This good news MAY - and I am emphasizing MAY here because it is my 'pot shot' at one possibility - be that they are considering priority 4 cases as well.
> 
> Let's hope for the best!!!


Ha-ha. I wish what you are saying was true, but it is not.

It is my first post on here.

I contacted DIAC yesterday to find out if a CO was allocated to my case. Their answer was *NO*. 

I have no idea what is going on behind the scenes at DIAC at all.
I applied on the 27 July 2010 as an Accountant. 
I am from LR country.
I got the March 18 email & uploaded all documents.

Cheers 
HAYS


----------



## orange12

hi Hays

just wonder... was it a hotline that you rang for dimia? how did you find out about no co allocation - just ask them straight ? im thinking of doing that too. 

I am also a 175 aug'10 LR applicant.
frontloaded everything. got the 18th march email.
but nothing changes each time i check my online application 

what on earth is going on!? this is getting frustrating.


----------



## iNinjaN

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> ole..la.laa...ole..O..ole..lala.laaa.......got visa grant letter today.


Congrats  :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

orange12 said:


> hi Hays
> 
> just wonder... was it a hotline that you rang for dimia? how did you find out about no co allocation - just ask them straight ? im thinking of doing that too.
> 
> I am also a 175 aug'10 LR applicant.
> frontloaded everything. got the 18th march email.
> but nothing changes each time i check my online application
> 
> what on earth is going on!? this is getting frustrating.


Yes, i gave them a call (was on hold for 65 minutes before i spoke to an operator)

I strongly suggest those who got March 18 email to call DAIC , to put a pressure on them.

It is obvious that they are not processing based on the lodgement date, otherwise how do you explain allocation to those who submitted their applications in September 2010.

I am very .

Hope you are more lucky than I am.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

To be honest, it might be a mail saying that the processing is taking longer than anticipated and that the 18 March mail should not be followed. Maybe I'm just a pessimist, lol, but I think quite a few of us feel that way?


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Ha-ha. I wish what you are saying was true, but it is not.
> 
> It is my first post on here.
> 
> I contacted DIAC yesterday to find out if a CO was allocated to my case. Their answer was *NO*.
> 
> I have no idea what is going on behind the scenes at DIAC at all.
> I applied on the 27 July 2010 as an Accountant.
> I am from LR country.
> I got the March 18 email & uploaded all documents.
> 
> Cheers
> HAYS


Well I was keeping the option open for two opposite things you know. One of them is GOTTA be true  It's called hedging your bets by the way


----------



## voddy

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> *ole..la.laa...ole..O..ole..lala.laaa.......got visa grant letter today.*


congratulation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Yes, i gave them a call (was on hold for 65 minutes before i spoke to an operator)
> 
> I strongly suggest those who got March 18 email to call DAIC , to put a pressure on them.
> 
> It is obvious that they are not processing based on the lodgement date, otherwise how do you explain allocation to those who submitted their applications in September 2010.
> 
> I am very .
> 
> Hope you are more lucky than I am.
> 
> Cheers


Actually it's like this. They start processing the application without contacting the applicant. They only contact if some additional docs are needed OR they feel the application is up to date so they just ask for PCC + medicals. If people from Sept 2010 are being contacted, it DEFINITELY means people prior to them are under processing. But the processing times can vary for each individual applicant...


----------



## HermanB

Guys, in the sense of the primary applicant's occupation, does it play a role in the sense of how many of those occupations applied in that month? For instance, for external auditor, only 1 in Septemter, and October only 4. Could it play a role in processing time?


----------



## Dhawal

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Hi Biswaranjan,
> Congrats for the visa grant...
> 
> BR/Dhawal.


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Actually it's like this. They start processing the application without contacting the applicant. They only contact if some additional docs are needed OR they feel the application is up to date so they just ask for PCC + medicals. If* people from Sept 2010 are being contacted, it DEFINITELY means people prior to them are under processing*. But the processing times can vary for each individual applicant...


Your post doesn't make sense. 
I told you that i asked them whether i had a CO or not and was told that i don't have one and they do not know when i will be getting one. Thus, my file is not being processed by anyone atm.
While someone who lodged in September are getting COs. :ranger:


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats  :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thnx.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

Dhawal said:


> Biswaranjan Behera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Biswaranjan,
> Congrats for the visa grant...
> 
> BR/Dhawal.
> 
> 
> 
> hehh thnx to you too Dhawal.
Click to expand...


----------



## voddy

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehh thnx to you too Dhawal.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you used an agent bdw..  I added ur time line to our spread sheet..
Click to expand...


----------



## statue

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> *ole..la.laa...ole..O..ole..lala.laaa.......got visa grant letter today.*


Congrats !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
So you are going to give your friends a treat at KFC today


----------



## HermanB

Uhm, so, can someone please give me an answer? hehe


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Your post doesn't make sense.
> I told you that i asked them whether i had a CO or not and was told that i don't have one and they do not know when i will be getting one. Thus, my file is not being processed by anyone atm.
> While someone who lodged in September are getting COs. :ranger:


The DIAC uses the word 'allocation' to describe when an application is assigned for processing. In the bi-weekly update they also say that if your case has recently come within the processing timeline, please allow six weeks for the case officer to contact you.

People have taken this language and built a hypothesis and many people on this thread tacitly accept it. The hypothesis being that before being assigned to the CO, the application goes through some internal processing. Some applications move quickly through this stage and reach the CO, others don't. Simple.

Now, YOU could have been more useful by asking DIAC on the phone why the hell your case isn't being considered whereas the cases of people who come much later ARE being processed. If you could get a straight answer to that you would be adding to the body of knowledge on this thread. Otherwise you will have to be content with the fact that DIAC's official processing timeline has only reached Jan 5 2010 so officially speaking they really don't owe us any explanation. I mean we really don't have any proof that all those Sept 2010 people claiming to have a CO are NOT telling lies, do we?

But do tell me, if you don't mind a lot doing so, have you tried contacting DIAC by, for example, raising a PLE???


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

statue said:


> Congrats !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> So you are going to give your friends a treat at KFC today


yup, u r also most welcome!!!


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

voddy said:


> Biswaranjan Behera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you used an agent bdw..  I added ur time line to our spread sheet..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!!:ranger:
Click to expand...


----------



## yks

voddy said:


> WOW! yeppi... some action at last!!!!!


Could u let us know what anzsco code ?


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> I think if they are taking the time to actually tell everyone when they will post the next update, then they are seriously concerned about our curiosity. It's one of two things:
> 
> 1. Processing got a bit slow, and instead of making people give up hope by posting a slower speed, they will put extra effort and make sure they can show a 3 months backlog in 15 days speed.
> 
> 2. They have acheived some SIGNIFICANT progress and feel that some extra processing in the next few days will lead to very good news for all. This good news MAY - and I am emphasizing MAY here because it is my 'pot shot' at one possibility - be that they are considering priority 4 cases as well.
> 
> Let's hope for the best!!!


I am strongly agreeing with your first point. I was curious to see the update today as the processing really had slowdown in last two weeks. There was some confusion or some unexpected reason for this delay. But todays update showing that they are regretting the delay and try to work overtime to fix it. They are under pressure to meet the Jun time lines!!

The good news is that the allocation of CO today for guys who don’t have 18th march mail means that whatever may be the reason for delay, they have decided to go ahead in same phase and lodgment date .

At the same time we can find some delay in some applications . I think there involved few additional steps in 176 processing which might not be exactly in line with 175 processing.

Also there will be a delay based on the ANZCO code . (a small example is accountant ~ total number is 1800 and ~ number for software engineer is 350 so a Co who is skilled with ITC job verification can reach application before a CO who is skilled with evaluating accountants. I am agreeing on the idea of having more no: of CO for ANCO codes which has highest number, but still it can be a possible reason )

And please note this delay in few months what you are seeing now like July – Sep is only visible since we are doing a micro analysis of DIAC processing  (they might call us freaks for doing this kind of micro processing lol). From DIAC side everything is going based on the lodgment date . I believe there won’t be any application left behind from Jan 2010 as per DIAC update .

No need to get panic or get frustrated  just wait .. things will get going..!!

-Neo-


----------



## voddy

yks said:


> Could u let us know what anzsco code ?


You must be referring to Neo's post right? I think he replied saying 'Software Engineer'


----------



## matchless

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> *ole..la.laa...ole..O..ole..lala.laaa.......got visa grant letter today.*


Congratulationnnnnnnssssssssss............................


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> I am strongly agreeing with your first point. I was curious to see the update today as the processing really had slowdown in last two weeks. There was some confusion or some unexpected reason for this delay. But todays update showing that they are regretting the delay and try to work overtime to fix it. They are under pressure to meet the Jun time lines!!
> 
> The good news is that the allocation of CO today for guys who don’t have 18th march mail means that whatever may be the reason for delay, they have decided to go ahead in same phase and lodgment date .
> 
> At the same time we can find some delay in some applications . I think there involved few additional steps in 176 processing which might not be exactly in line with 175 processing.
> 
> Also there will be a delay based on the ANZCO code . (a small example is accountant ~ total number is 1800 and ~ number for software engineer is 350 so a Co who is skilled with ITC job verification can reach application before a CO who is skilled with evaluating accountants. I am agreeing on the idea of having more no: of CO for ANCO codes which has highest number, but still it can be a possible reason )
> 
> And please note this delay in few months what you are seeing now like July – Sep is only visible since we are doing a micro analysis of DIAC processing  (they might call us freaks for doing this kind of micro processing lol). From DIAC side everything is going based on the lodgment date . I believe there won’t be any application left behind from Jan 2010 as per DIAC update .
> 
> No need to get panic or get frustrated  just wait .. things will get going..!!
> 
> -Neo-


Thank you Neo, this really puts me a bit at ease . All the best!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Uhm, so, can someone please give me an answer? hehe


I think answer is embedded in the SlimNeos recent post above..Seems it does matter how many 'birds of feather' have applied at a raw...


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> The DIAC uses the word 'allocation' to describe when an application is assigned for processing. In the bi-weekly update they also say that if your case has recently come within the processing timeline, please allow six weeks for the case officer to contact you.
> 
> People have taken this language and built a hypothesis and many people on this thread tacitly accept it. The hypothesis being that before being assigned to the CO, the application goes through some internal processing. Some applications move quickly through this stage and reach the CO, others don't. Simple.
> 
> Now, YOU could have been more useful by asking DIAC on the phone why the hell your case isn't being considered whereas the cases of people who come much later ARE being processed. If you could get a straight answer to that you would be adding to the body of knowledge on this thread. Otherwise you will have to be content with the fact that DIAC's official processing timeline has only reached Jan 5 2010 so officially speaking they really don't owe us any explanation. I mean we really don't have any proof that all those Sept 2010 people claiming to have a CO are NOT telling lies, do we?
> 
> But do tell me, if you don't mind a lot doing so, have you tried contacting DIAC by, for example, raising a PLE???


Thanks for your explanation, it is very informative.
Yes, i tried PLE number of time in the past and got the same answer (i.e. you haven't got CO allocated to your case yet). That is the reason why i decided to call them directly.
Moreover, i tried asking operator specific questions , but person on the other side didn't seem to know know anything at all. It is as if i was talking to the wall.
I guess i was unlucky to get an operator that did not want to co-operate. I guess i will wait for couple of weeks and call them again if i dot get any update from them by then.

Ps.
Why would you think that anyone would lie about getting a CO?

Cheers


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Thanks for your explanation, it is very informative.
> Yes, i tried PLE number of time in the past and got the same answer (i.e. you haven't got CO allocated to your case yet). That is the reason why i decided to call them directly.
> Moreover, i tried asking operator specific questions , but person on the other side didn't seem to know know anything at all. It is as if i was talking to the wall.
> I guess i was unlucky to get an operator that did not want to co-operate. I guess i will wait for couple of weeks and call them again if i dot get any update from them by then.
> 
> Ps.
> Why would you think that anyone would lie about getting a CO?
> 
> Cheers


It's just that internet messages/posts do not constitute a solid evidence with which to confront DIAC, see? We CAN'T tell them, I read on XYZ website a person getting CO and he is later than me. DIAC will simply not accept that see?

One more thing is that you are in danger of spoiling your case by raising the status PLE too frequently. It is considered rude and it's really like the service industry. You hand over you brand new Ferrari to the valet and do something impolite to him. He takes it to the parking and deliberately bumps it. You won't even know until you reach home and by that time it's already too late. It is never advisable to be rude with people who are in a service role when interacting with them. Just general good advice for life...


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> It's just that internet messages/posts do not constitute a solid evidence with which to confront DIAC, see? We CAN'T tell them, I read on XYZ website a person getting CO and he is later than me. DIAC will simply not accept that see?
> 
> One more thing is that you are in danger of spoiling your case by raising the status PLE too frequently. It is considered rude and it's really like the service industry. You hand over you brand new Ferrari to the valet and do something impolite to him. He takes it to the parking and deliberately bumps it. You won't even know until you reach home and by that time it's already too late. It is never advisable to be rude with people who are in a service role when interacting with them. Just general good advice for life...


Well, in my books sending a PLE once in a month or two is not rude. I am a paying customer , am i not?
You wouldn't be waiting for 6 hours for your meal at top notch restaurant.
Given the fact that i paid around 3,000 euros already , i think i am entitled to some sort of customer service. Clearly, those who work at DIAC don't know what good customer service is.

Cheers


----------



## voddy

HAYS said:


> Well, in my books sending a PLE once in a month or two is not rude. I am a paying customer , am i not?
> You wouldn't be waiting for 6 hours for your meal at top notch restaurant.
> Given the fact that i paid around 3,000 euros already , i think i am entitled to some sort of customer service. Clearly, those who work at DIAC don't know what good customer service is.
> 
> Cheers


It may be true..But after all we are dealing with humans and they have emotions  so it's always good to have DIAC in good terms with you..we never know..I feel likw we should watch every step we take closely


----------



## SlimNeo

HAYS said:


> Well, in my books sending a PLE once in a month or two is not rude. I am a paying customer , am i not?
> You wouldn't be waiting for 6 hours for your meal at top notch restaurant.
> Given the fact that i paid around 3,000 euros already , i think i am entitled to some sort of customer service. Clearly, those who work at DIAC don't know what good customer service is.
> 
> Cheers


Sure .. you have all the right to raise PLE when ever you want. But as you told in last post that if operator on the other side of the phone would have been a cooperative guy then things would have much better. So be cooperative and reasonable about your allocation dates and ask then if you find any mistake from their side. Otherwise you are just banging your head to the wall ...
I think they wont give CO even if you make lots of PLE or phone calls , you will get only when all the cases in frond of you get processed.

As of now i think they are moving officially faster that that their 18 to 24 statement of waiting time. 

Wait for few more weeks... you will get a CO.

-Neo-


----------



## h2c357

ausimmi said:


> You hand over you brand new Ferrari to the valet



I wouldn't hand over even my Suzuki to valet, let alone my brand new Ferrari


----------



## voddy

h2c357 said:


> I wouldn't hand over even my Suzuki to valet, let alone my brand new Ferrari


appreciate your sense of humor *ausimmi *
:rofl:

(I missed the particular post..earlier the forum is too fast)


----------



## HermanB

Wow, got very quiet now. Wondering what will happen next few weeks...


----------



## Carol E

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> *ole..la.laa...ole..O..ole..lala.laaa.......got visa grant letter today.*


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Congratulations:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ozdream

Sorry if the question seems silly....

(i am just trying to understand how things work)

Do you all have 120 points?

We only have 110 and dont know if it s worth doing all this hard work. (although i think we will try anyway....)


----------



## HermanB

Ozdream said:


> Sorry if the question seems silly....
> 
> (i am just trying to understand how things work)
> 
> Do you all have 120 points?
> 
> We only have 110 and dont know if it s worth doing all this hard work. (although i think we will try anyway....)


For the skilled migration visa? Just remember, if you don't have the 120, you don't get the visa, you get 'pooled' and then you will need state sponsorship. Don't waste money, always make sure that once you apply, you will get it. It is a very expensive process. Hope this helps and other people, please also comment on this, will be appreciated .


----------



## statue

Ozdream said:


> Sorry if the question seems silly....
> 
> (i am just trying to understand how things work)
> 
> Do you all have 120 points?
> 
> We only have 110 and dont know if it s worth doing all this hard work. (although i think we will try anyway....)


Welcome. Almost everybody have 120+ points. And I don't think there is any chance that they drop their current criteria by 10 points.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> hi chaminda and all,
> By the way, all the docs requested by co that i resubmitted got auto response, saying received will be passed to co, but no other info, i mean personal message from co, that he received is ok or no? Is it do chaminda? Te co personally doesn't reply?


Hi Rozam,

Yes, I got the same message. Your documents would be attached to your file.

Once I submited all docs to CO, I enquired my CO as to whether she need further details or can I expect my VISA. Within three days, I got the VISA.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## chaminda.sampath

amer said:


> hi Chaminda,
> Did you get that email above from CO straight? Now I need to check whether I provided my old IC number as well as new IC number in my Form-80!
> 
> The old to new IC number was changed almost 20 years ago in Malaysia. At times I am amazed how does DIAC keeps track with changes done in every countries.


Hi Amer,

I got this instructions from my CO directly.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## HermanB

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Rozam,
> 
> Yes, I got the same message. Your documents would be attached to your file.
> 
> Once I submited all docs to CO, I enquired my CO as to whether she need further details or can I expect my VISA. Within three days, I got the VISA.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Hi again Chaminda

I know I probably already told you, but my wife is the main applicant and an External Auditor, do you think that judging from the case officer you had, that we should hopefully get one soon? It is probably hard to say I guess, but just curious . Thank you again for your help earlier!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

HermanB said:


> Hm, then I must admit, I'm not sure myself. I know the IELTS can be done for extra points as well. If someone has a better answer, please do tell .


Hi Herman,

Please see the instructions I received with regard to IELTS of the secondary applicant.

*Functional English

Applicants who are included in the application on the basis of their relationship to the main
applicant and who are at least 18 years of age at time of application are required to demonstrate
they have at least functional English can provide any of the evidence described above or any
one of the following:
● holding an award, being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate,
that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction
GSM Adelaide, Level 4 55 Currie St Adelaide SA 5000
GPO Box 1638 Adelaide SA 5001 • Telephone: 1300 364 613 • Facsimile: 61 8 7421 7615 • Website: http://www.immi.gov.au(including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed
credit) for that award was conducted in English;
● successful completion, in Australia, at least 1 year of full-time study or equivalent
part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma or associate diploma at
an institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in English;
● completion of all their primary education and at least 3 years of secondary
education at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in
English;
● completion of least 5 years of secondary education at an educational institution
where all instruction was conducted in English;
● achievement of an IELTS average band score of at least 4.5 in a test conducted
not more than 12 months before lodging their application or at the time of
processing the application;
● evidence of having achieved an ACCESS test score of at least 15 with a minimum
of 3 for each of the 4 test components of listening, reading, writing and oral
interaction in a test conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant
application to migrate; or at the time of the processing of the relevant application
to migrate; or
● worked for 2 years or more in either Australia, the United Kingdom, Canada,
New Zealand, the United States of America or the Republic of Ireland.

Functional English and the 2nd Visa Application Charge (VAC)
Dependent applicants aged over 18 must provide evidence of their current level of English
language ability. Applicants who cannot provide evidence of having at least functional English
will be liable for the payment of a second instalment visa application charge.
The amount payable depends on the date the visa application was received by this office, and
for more detailed information, you should read Form 990i Charges, available on our website or
from any of our offices.
If a 2nd VAC (English) is payable applicants will be advised of the amount payable in writing
and be asked to make payment only towards the end of application processing. Each person in
respect of whom a 2nd instalment VAC is paid is entitled to up to 510 hours English language
tuition after arrival in Australia.*


----------



## HermanB

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> Please see the instructions I received with regard to IELTS of the secondary applicant.
> 
> *Functional English
> 
> Applicants who are included in the application on the basis of their relationship to the main
> applicant and who are at least 18 years of age at time of application are required to demonstrate
> they have at least functional English can provide any of the evidence described above or any
> one of the following:
> ● holding an award, being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate,
> that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction
> GSM Adelaide, Level 4 55 Currie St Adelaide SA 5000
> GPO Box 1638 Adelaide SA 5001 • Telephone: 1300 364 613 • Facsimile: 61 8 7421 7615 • Website: http://www.immi.gov.au(including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed
> credit) for that award was conducted in English;
> ● successful completion, in Australia, at least 1 year of full-time study or equivalent
> part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma or associate diploma at
> an institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in English;
> ● completion of all their primary education and at least 3 years of secondary
> education at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in
> English;
> ● completion of least 5 years of secondary education at an educational institution
> where all instruction was conducted in English;
> ● achievement of an IELTS average band score of at least 4.5 in a test conducted
> not more than 12 months before lodging their application or at the time of
> processing the application;
> ● evidence of having achieved an ACCESS test score of at least 15 with a minimum
> of 3 for each of the 4 test components of listening, reading, writing and oral
> interaction in a test conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant
> application to migrate; or at the time of the processing of the relevant application
> to migrate; or
> ● worked for 2 years or more in either Australia, the United Kingdom, Canada,
> New Zealand, the United States of America or the Republic of Ireland.
> 
> Functional English and the 2nd Visa Application Charge (VAC)
> Dependent applicants aged over 18 must provide evidence of their current level of English
> language ability. Applicants who cannot provide evidence of having at least functional English
> will be liable for the payment of a second instalment visa application charge.
> The amount payable depends on the date the visa application was received by this office, and
> for more detailed information, you should read Form 990i Charges, available on our website or
> from any of our offices.
> If a 2nd VAC (English) is payable applicants will be advised of the amount payable in writing
> and be asked to make payment only towards the end of application processing. Each person in
> respect of whom a 2nd instalment VAC is paid is entitled to up to 510 hours English language
> tuition after arrival in Australia.*


Ah, I've seen that one before. At least I had to do the academic one anyways for my skills assessment . All the best Chaminda!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> *ole..la.laa...ole..O..ole..lala.laaa.......got visa grant letter today.*


BIG Congrat :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## RIK E

hello everyone , we are waiting for GS visa it was lodged in july 2009, my trade is no longer on SOL so we are at the back of the long line , is anyone else in the same boat ? we still haven't heard from the case officer and our migration company folded last year. ! Will this move ever happen ? and then on top of that we cant decide on where to go ! we've been to Perth + Adelaide and liked it , but also like the look of Victoria and Brisbane !! One week we fancy Perth next week Victoria and this week its Queensland . Any way any one in the same boat ?


----------



## rackspace

HAYS said:


> Well, in my books sending a PLE once in a month or two is not rude. I am a paying customer , am i not?
> You wouldn't be waiting for 6 hours for your meal at top notch restaurant.
> Given the fact that i paid around 3,000 euros already , i think i am entitled to some sort of customer service. Clearly, those who work at DIAC don't know what good customer service is.
> 
> Cheers


I totally agree.


----------



## Onynz

Just some update...

an applicant forum the Philippines was allocted a CO yesterday... and have received her pre-grant letter today...

Details:
VISA: 175
SKILL: External Auditor
DATE OF APPLICATION: FEB 2010
CO: MAY 20, 2011
PRE-GRANT: MAY 21, 2011
NOTE: HAS ALSO RECIEVED MAR 18 E-MAIL


----------



## iNinjaN

Onynz said:


> Just some update...
> 
> an applicant forum the Philippines was allocted a CO yesterday... and have received her pre-grant letter today...
> 
> Details:
> VISA: 175
> SKILL: External Auditor
> DATE OF APPLICATION: FEB 2010
> CO: MAY 20, 2011
> PRE-GRANT: MAY 21, 2011
> NOTE: HAS ALSO RECIEVED MAR 18 E-MAIL


Woow it means they are working on weekend  please pm me the link or post the link here!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Onynz

iNinjaN said:


> Woow it means they are working on weekend  please pm me the link or post the link here!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


http www dot philippines dot com dot au /mirror/forums/display_topic/id_9459/page_16/


----------



## iNinjaN

Onynz said:


> http www dot philippines dot com dot au /mirror/forums/display_topic/id_9459/page_16/


Hi,

I believe from the forum, they got a co on 19 may and got grant letter on 20 may and not 21!

Please correct me if I am wrong as that person updated the thread on may 20 9.30 pm approx!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

Onynz said:


> Just some update...
> 
> an applicant forum the Philippines was allocted a CO yesterday... and have received her pre-grant letter today...
> 
> Details:
> VISA: 175
> SKILL: External Auditor
> DATE OF APPLICATION: FEB 2010
> CO: MAY 20, 2011
> PRE-GRANT: MAY 21, 2011
> NOTE: HAS ALSO RECIEVED MAR 18 E-MAIL


Omg, that is good for her, but darn, that means they are only in Feb 2010 with External Auditors? My wife is the main applicant and External Auditor, thus, 8 months down the line . This is really bad news for us then .

Anyways, send my congratz to her!


----------



## uroojs

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> *ole..la.laa...ole..O..ole..lala.laaa.......got visa grant letter today.*



Thats really quick !

Congratulations Biswaranjan !!!:clap2:


----------



## HermanB

Ah well, it's become obvious that we won't get a CO for our case before the 18th of June seeing as they are only at Feb 2010 with External Auditors. Byebye 26 July plane, will have to move it to December then and try and get a job here (which is highly unlikely, lol).

Anyways, enjoy your weekend and hope there is good news for some guys next week. I'm taking a break from looking and hoping, thus will most likely not logon for a while.

All the best!


----------



## uroojs

I am sad ... I am a 2009 Applicant... What sort of internal checking is being done that i have not been asked to submit my Medicals and PCC ???

Will i ever get the grant ?


----------



## HermanB

uroojs said:


> I am sad ... I am a 2009 Applicant... What sort of internal checking is being done that i have not been asked to submit my Medicals and PCC ???
> 
> Will i ever get the grant ?


Wow, and here I am complaining, sorry uroojs, I really hope that it's not much longer for you! I know you will get it! All the best and good luck!


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

uroojs said:


> Thats really quick !
> 
> Congratulations Biswaranjan !!!:clap2:


Do u really think its quick!


----------



## SlimNeo

I got my key locked in the car keeping AC and music on. My mobile and valet is also inside the car. Spare Key is 95 km away from here 

am in the middle of no where ... it sucks.. !!!! 

-Neo-


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

SlimNeo said:


> I got my key locked in the car keeping AC and music on. My mobile and valet is also inside the car. Spare Key is 95 km away from here
> 
> am in the middle of no where ... it sucks.. !!!!
> 
> -Neo-


aaaah  I feel for u. Why don't u break d window glass.


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> I am sad ... I am a 2009 Applicant... What sort of internal checking is being done that i have not been asked to submit my Medicals and PCC ???
> 
> Will i ever get the grant ?


Hey uroojs. Don't give up hope!!!!!!!!!!! There are many Pakistani applicants from 2009 who are delayed because of these checks. Try distracting yourself by joining some other discussions on the forum. Try this thread for a change: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/78429-australian-cuisine.html Let us see what the 'typical' Pakistani housewife has to say  Cheer up girl!!!!!!


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

uroojs said:


> I am sad ... I am a 2009 Applicant... What sort of internal checking is being done that i have not been asked to submit my Medicals and PCC ???
> 
> Will i ever get the grant ?


hehh chee up, don't be sad.....inshalla u ll get d visa very soon.


----------



## HAYS

Hi guys,

Good luck everybody regarding tomorrow's update from DIAC. I think it must be something significant.
I hope it won't say that they reached their yearly quota .

I am kind of surprised that they haven't suspended 175 visa applications this year ( not yet anyway), like they did last year. Given the fact that they are racing against the time to clear all applications before new points test is introduced on the July 1st.

Cheers.


----------



## yks

Hi Everyone.

I am not sure if they have delayed the update to Sunday because they are working weekend or if this has been because of some IT system upgrade.

To me it seems like some IT system upgrade.
Becuase I have never seen any government agency working especially on weekend :juggle:. People here are crazy for weekend :spit:

Nevermind ....tomorrow we will come to know 

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## Guest

But people checked the [email protected] address yesterday and I checked it today. It's working as usual. So it sounds unlikely the delay is because of IT system upgrade. Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow...


----------



## HAYS

yks said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am not sure if they have delayed the update to Sunday because they are working weekend or if this has been because of some IT system upgrade.
> 
> To me it seems like some IT system upgrade.
> Becuase I have never seen any government agency working especially on weekend :juggle:. People here are crazy for weekend :spit:
> 
> Nevermind ....tomorrow we will come to know
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


Yes, i was thinking exactly the same thing.

How much work one can do if all other Agencies are closed on the weekend ?
Doesn't make much of a sense at all, but then again why wouldn't they release update on Friday as planned?

Another one of DIAC's mysteries.

Cheers


----------



## rackspace

ausimmi said:


> Hey uroojs. Don't give up hope!!!!!!!!!!! There are many Pakistani applicants from 2009 who are delayed because of these checks. Try distracting yourself by joining some other discussions on the forum. Try this thread for a change: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/78429-australian-cuisine.html Let us see what the 'typical' Pakistani housewife has to say  Cheer up girl!!!!!!


Or simply stop visiting this forum for a month or so. 
Trust me, this will help.


----------



## Guest

rackspace said:


> Or simply stop visiting this forum for a month or so.
> Trust me, this will help.


You haven't cleared the security clearance hurdle yourself either. You should watch it lest you find yourself having to observe your own advice...


----------



## rackspace

ausimmi said:


> You haven't cleared the security clearance hurdle yourself either. You should watch it lest you find yourself having to observe your own advice...


It helped me when i stopped visiting the forum to focus on other things in my life. I have previously implemented the advice given.


----------



## ToOZ

> update from DIAC


what is the "delayed the update to Sunday" are you talking about. where to look for ?


----------



## australia.uae

Wow!! Too much of updates in 2 days 

Congrats Biswaranjan!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Great news and I see you are from Oman (GCC country). Did the Case officer ask you for Form 80 or only medicals and PCC. I am from UAE, so please tell me.

Why is the thread very silent today???:juggle:


----------



## australia.uae

Hi Voddy,

Hows life? 

Another suggestion on the table. Can we add a column for the sponsorship details also (like relative sponsored or state). That will throw some light to the whole thing I believe.

thanks


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

australia.uae said:


> Wow!! Too much of updates in 2 days
> 
> Congrats Biswaranjan!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Great news and I see you are from Oman (GCC country). Did the Case officer ask you for Form 80 or only medicals and PCC. I am from UAE, so please tell me.
> 
> Why is the thread very silent today???:juggle:


Thnx. , everything including form80 was submitted at d time of visa aplication only except PCC & MED. CO contacted me for Medicals only.


----------



## australia.uae

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Thnx. , everything including form80 was submitted at d time of visa aplication only except PCC & MED. CO contacted me for Medicals only.


thanks for that Good luck and have fun!!!:rockon:


----------



## australia.uae

Any updates from DIAC:ranger:


----------



## yks

Its 8 pm here in sydney..i have tried few times sending the mail but still no updates 

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## toti

yks said:


> Its 8 pm here in sydney..i have tried few times sending the mail but still no updates
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


unfortunaitly, i got the same update mail of 20-May-2011 ?? no new update yet
i think they will send update only on monday


----------



## australia.uae

lets hope for an update tomorrow.


----------



## Gaurav

toti said:


> unfortunaitly, i got the same update mail of 20-May-2011 ?? no new update yet
> i think they will send update only on monday


toti,
M front loading PCC/Medicals...... just don't want to wait after CO gets allocated. 
Wat u say??? :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

No update, but i somehow i am not surprised at all. After all we are dealing with DIAC here.
Those guys will lie to your face with a big smile on their faces.

Cheers


----------



## ToOZ

HAYS said:


> No update, but i somehow i am not surprised at all. After all we are dealing with DIAC here.
> Those guys will lie to your face with a big smile on their faces.
> 
> Cheers


update on 22/05 means next working day... so wait for 2rw.


----------



## melinscotland

Tried sending email to them there but it keeps bouncing back ? Does that mean there working in it ?


----------



## melinscotland

I e mailed it just bounced back ?!


----------



## Gaurav

Any good news so far???


----------



## orange12

no news!!

20 working days from june 18.
what is happening with them!!?!!


----------



## HAYS

By the looks of it. June 18 deadline is not going to happen (at least not to those who lodged their applications in 2011 and received the email).

I submitted on the 27July 2010, got the email and still don't have a CO yet.
Another publicity stunt from DIAC? Hope not, because this time people have real evidence (March 18 email) if they want to challenge DIAC in the Court.

Cheers


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> By the looks of it. June 18 deadline is not going to happen (at least not to those who lodged their applications in 2011 and received the email).
> 
> I submitted on the 27July 2010, got the email and still don't have a CO yet.
> Another publicity stunt from DIAC? Hope not, because this time people have real evidence (March 18 email) if they want to challenge DIAC in the Court.
> 
> Cheers


Do you think we can sue DIAC based on the letter alone? In the letter it did mention that it is possible for delays to occur due to changes in circumstances?


----------



## HAYS

amer said:


> Do you think we can sue DIAC based on the letter alone? In the letter it did mention that it is possible for delays to occur due to changes in circumstances?


Can we sue the Department? Of course we can. Is it going to be successful? Most likely no ('*expected to be allocated*' and '*will be allocated*' are two different terms) , but it will put more pressure on them. Given the fact that it is under fire over huge backlog and the fact that Ombudsman is looking over their shoulder all the time and number of complaints against DIAC is at record high.
:ranger:
Cheers


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> Hi Voddy,
> 
> Hows life?
> 
> Another suggestion on the table. Can we add a column for the sponsorship details also (like relative sponsored or state). That will throw some light to the whole thing I believe.
> 
> thanks


yah..sure!


----------



## codename

PLE sent and reply received .no co allocated for me yet. oct 2010 175 applicant


----------



## orange12

codename said:


> PLE sent and reply received .no co allocated for me yet. oct 2010 175 applicant




hi codename

how do you sens a PLE?
do u just send them one asking if a CO has been allocated. thats it?

please advice as i would like to send one too.

thanks


----------



## amer

codename said:


> PLE sent and reply received .no co allocated for me yet. oct 2010 175 applicant


Hi codename,

Welcome to the forum, at the moment they are stil looking up to Sept2010. I dont think they are doing Q4 yet.

Whats your occupation and timeline btw?


----------



## orange12

*ple*

i sent a ple and asked if ive got a co..
and i got an email with a load of ****....which was related to my question (about priority processing and blah blah blah).

and he basically *didnt answer my question*.
which probably mean i dont have a CO yet. 

what an idiot.


----------



## orange12

orange12 said:


> i sent a ple and asked if ive got a co..
> and i got an email with a load of ****....which was related to my question (about priority processing and blah blah blah).
> 
> and he basically *didnt answer my question*.
> which probably mean i dont have a CO yet.
> 
> what an idiot.




WHICH was *UNRELATED *i mean...


----------



## toti

i have sent email today on monday morning to [email protected] and i got the same email of 20 May ,,, no change 

they have mentioned :

***Update to this information due 20 May 2011 will be provided 22 May 2011*

and today is 23 , it's 02:00 PM AEST time ,,, and no update !!


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> yah..sure!


Thanks Voddy, 
But just a question, so far as I know the sponsorship is a follows:

*Subclass 176:*
1. Relative sponsored
2. State sponsored

*Subclass 175*
No sponsorship

So 176 can be either of them. Correct me if i am wrong.

thanks.


----------



## amer

australia.uae said:


> Thanks Voddy,
> But just a question, so far as I know the sponsorship is a follows:
> 
> Subclass 176:
> 1. Relative sponsored
> 2. State sponsored
> 
> Subclass 175
> 1. State sponsored
> 2. Employess Sponsored
> 
> So 176 can be either of them. Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> thanks.


175 is independant visa, i do not thik state sponsor can be done under 175. Not sure abt Employer sponsor, but my guess is there should be a different subclass for that as well.


----------



## australia.uae

amer said:


> 175 is independant visa, i do not thik state sponsor can be done under 175. Not sure abt Employer sponsor, but my guess is there should be a different subclass for that as well.


Yes Amer, you are right, 175 doesnt need sponsorship.


----------



## codename

orange12 said:


> hi codename
> 
> how do you sens a PLE?
> do u just send them one asking if a CO has been allocated. thats it?
> 
> please advice as i would like to send one too.
> 
> thanks


yes .. i just send the ple with the question: have my application CO allocated. 


then the person replied was kind enough to help me check out my status and repled to me on my application status.


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> 175 is independant visa, i do not thik state sponsor can be done under 175. Not sure abt Employer sponsor, but my guess is there should be a different subclass for that as well.


ya ya..  

the technical problem is I cannot add the list dynamically...so the whole list is being populated..look silly i know..I'll see if i can do something on that


----------



## voddy

So...

No updates???: confused:
:noidea:


----------



## toti

voddy said:


> So...
> 
> No updates???: confused:
> :noidea:


i really don't know what is going on ?!!


----------



## tanya18

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This information is updated fortnightly. 
Last updated 23 May 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored. Contact details for the GSM processing offices are listed below.


Priority Processing 

Under the priority processing arrangements for GSM, the highest priority is given to Priority Group 2- applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory’s state migration plan.

For further information regarding State Migration Plans please visit the department’s website at:
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-fs.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-faq.pdf


Processing of Priority Group 3 applications will commence once all applications from priority group 2 have been allocated to a case officer for assessment. Similarly, processing of Priority Group 4 applications will commence once all applications from priority group 3 have been allocated to case officers for assessment

To determine which priority group your application falls into please read the information on the department’s website at:
General Skilled Migration

Processing Dates 


Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer: 

Priority Group 2 

*Priority 2 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 2 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 30 April 2011
VE 176 (paper): 15 April 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 30 April 2011
VB 886 (paper): 15 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 30 April 2011
VF 475 (paper): 15 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 30 April 2011
VC 487 (paper): 15 April 2011


Priority Group 3

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):30 March 2010
VE 175 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
VE 176 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
VF 475 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and 
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 15 December 2010 
VB 885 (paper): 7 Decemberr 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 15 December 2010
VB 886 (paper): 7 Decemberr 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 15 December 2010
VC 487 (paper): 7 Decemberr 2010 

Priority Group 4 

As stated above, processing of priority group 4 applications can only commence once all applications from priority group 2 and 3 have been allocated for assessment. 

Priority Exempt Applications

Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:

Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476 
VF 476 (e-lodged): 13 February 2011
VF 476 (paper): 13 February 2011

Skilled – Regional subclass 887
VB 887 (e-lodged) 20 March 2011
VB 887 (paper): 20 March 2011

Subsequent Entrant Applications
All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 13 March 2011

Skilled - Graduate subclass 485 
For important information about current processing arrangements for subclass 485 visa applications See: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/485-processing.pdf

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:

1. Applications from people who have completed a Professional Year who lodged a subclass 485 application before 17 March 2011.
- All applications have been assessed.

2. Applications lodged from 9 February 2010 to 30 June 2010 where the nominated occupation was on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
- Applications lodged between 9 February 2010 and 15 April 2010 have been allocated for assessment

3. All other applications will generally be processed based on the date they were received.
* Allocation of these cases for processing will resume once all applications from categories 1 and 2 have been allocated. At the time of this announcement applications lodged prior to the following dates had been allocated - 
VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009
VC 485 (paper) - 22 December 2009.


Contacting Us 


Providing additional documents

Applicants are strongly encouraged to submit supporting documentation electronically. GSM processing offices accept scanned copies of original documents (non-certified) provided they are in colour. If you scan documents in black and white, then they must be scanned copies of certified copies. The valid file types for attaching documents are BMP, DOC, DOT, GIF, JPG, PDF, RTF, TXT and XLS.

Information which will assist you in attaching documents to your online visa application or in emailing them to the department is available on the department’s website at: Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application 

Online applications

If you lodged your GSM visa application online you are strongly encouraged to attach all the supporting documentation via the web-browser. If for any reason you cannot attach documents to the browser then you can email the documents as scanned attachments to the following email address: [email protected]
When emailing documents please quote your Transaction Reference Number (TRN) or File Reference Number in the subject line.

Paper lodged applications

If you lodged a paper application you can still provide supporting documentation electronically by emailing the documents as scanned attachments to: [email protected]
When emailing documents please quote your Transaction Reference Number (TRN) or File Reference Number in the subject line.

Please do not send the GSM processing offices original documents or paper copies of documents previously attached to the browser or sent by e-mail unless asked to do so by a departmental officer.

Medical Results

If you have undertaken your medical examination with Medibank Health Solutions (formerly Health Services Australia), please do not post your medical results to us unless your case officer requests you to do so. Please store your results in a secure place and do not open the sealed envelope. 


ENQUIRIES


----------



## Dhawal

latest update from diac:

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION
This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This information is updated fortnightly. 
Last updated 23 May 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored. Contact details for the GSM processing offices are listed below.


Priority Processing 

Under the priority processing arrangements for GSM, the highest priority is given to Priority Group 2- applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory’s state migration plan.

For further information regarding State Migration Plans please visit the department’s website at:
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-fs.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-faq.pdf


Processing of Priority Group 3 applications will commence once all applications from priority group 2 have been allocated to a case officer for assessment. Similarly, processing of Priority Group 4 applications will commence once all applications from priority group 3 have been allocated to case officers for assessment

To determine which priority group your application falls into please read the information on the department’s website at:
General Skilled Migration

Processing Dates 

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer: 
Priority Group 2 
*Priority 2 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 2 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 30 April 2011
VE 176 (paper): 15 April 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 30 April 2011
VB 886 (paper): 15 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 30 April 2011
VF 475 (paper): 15 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 30 April 2011
VC 487 (paper): 15 April 2011


Priority Group 3

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):30 March 2010
VE 175 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
VE 176 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
VF 475 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and 
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.


----------



## tanya18

duplicate


----------



## australia.uae

Guys. FINALLY UPDATE DONE ON 23rd MAY!!!!!! JUST GOT THE MAIL NOW. send your mail to [email protected] for your copy.


----------



## Dhawal

tanya18 said:


> Hi tanya,
> We always tend to post the update at the same time...


----------



## Dhawal

So what do all the P3 analysts say now on the update?What does this indicate? 3 month forward in 14 days is gud enuf and is on th expected line?Anyone noticed anything different?


----------



## amer

Dhawal said:


> tanya18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tanya,
> We always tend to post the update at the same time...
> 
> 
> 
> Means both of you are exteremely eager awaiting the update...
Click to expand...


----------



## iocampo

Tried to access electronic application inquiry- Service Temporarily Unavailable!!! Is there a scheduled maintenace?


----------



## Dhawal

amer said:


> I am definitely eager for the update and am patiently waiting for my CO allocation....Also it could be coincidence that we post the update at the same time....


----------



## tanya18

Dhawal said:


> tanya18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tanya,
> We always tend to post the update at the same time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see who gets to post it first in 2 weeks time:tongue1:
Click to expand...


----------



## orange12

looks like someone's right. it doesnt look like june 18 prophecy is coming through eh...


----------



## Guest

Hmmm priority 2 seems to be stuck at around 30 april. Interestingly enough, there is exactly an year and one month's difference now between the last date of priority priority 2. Anyways, for priority 3, DIAC is maintaining it's processing speed of 3 months of backlog every 15 days. At this rate, cases up till Jan 2011 should get processed by around beginning of July 2011. AND THE BEST NEWS FOR EVERYONE - Since applications were taken up till only 8th May 2010, IT MEANS JULY/AUGUST/SEPT APPLICANTS ARE NEXT. Gaurav, toti, Carol_E, iwh_aus, GET READY FOR COs. YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> So what do all the P3 analysts say now on the update?What does this indicate? 2 month forward in 14 days is gud enuf and is on th expected line?Anyone noticed anything different?


Nopes its 3 months forward. From Jan 5 to March 30.


----------



## iNinjaN

Dhawal said:


> So what do all the P3 analysts say now on the update?What does this indicate? 2 month forward in 14 days is gud enuf and is on th expected line?Anyone noticed anything different?


It's actually 3 months in 16 days! 5 Jan to 30 march!

Now it looks like the forthnightly mails will be scheduled on Monday. This will help them to decide whether they need to work on weekend or not! 
This saturday they were working as one of my friends who is in Australia called and asked about his status. He is a Jan 2011 applicant and got 18 march email! They told him that they are trying to maintain the commitment of 18 march email, so requested not to raise too many PLE or calls as that delays the current working! 

He said be rest assured, they are trying their level bet to maintain the 18 march mail deadline! 

So looks like it's positive!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Yeah corrected it in my earlier post...


----------



## Dhawal

tanya18 said:


> I am very chivalrous towards women...always let the lady win...


----------



## matchless

ausimmi said:


> Hmmm priority 2 seems to be stuck at around 30 april. Interestingly enough, there is exactly an year and one month's difference now between the last date of priority priority 2. Anyways, for priority 3, DIAC is maintaining it's processing speed of 3 months of backlog every 15 days. At this rate, cases up till Jan 2011 should get processed by around beginning of July 2011. AND THE BEST NEWS FOR EVERYONE - Since applications were taken up till only 8th May 2010, IT MEANS JULY/AUGUST/SEPT APPLICANTS ARE NEXT. Gaurav, toti, Carol_E, iwh_aus, GET READY FOR COs. YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


Or may be they will get their CO' faster than that  bcoz applicants of Jul, Aug & Sept. are already being allocated the COs....

So lets hope for the best


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> tanya18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very chivalrous towards women...always let the girl win...
> 
> 
> 
> In today's world of equality of men and women???
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

Decided to just have a look over here, but to be honest, not keeping my hopes up for getting a CO soon. I hope that this feeling is wrong though, and that everyone gets a CO very soon.

All the best!


----------



## australia.uae

What is tanya and Dhawal upto:eyebrows:


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Yes.....I would definitely let a beautiful lady win rather then see her sulk.....:focus:


----------



## matchless

australia.uae said:


> What is tanya and Dhawal upto:eyebrows:


how unfair there is no LIKE button for ur post


----------



## australia.uae

matchless said:


> how unfair there is no LIKE button for ur post


----------



## australia.uae

matchless said:


> how unfair there is no LIKE button for ur post


Btw, any updates on your issue?


----------



## brajeshdave

It think its a fairly decent progress as far as processing deadlines are concern (30 March 2011). We have reasons to believe that DIAC guys were working over the weekend to meet the schedules. We shouldn't criticize DIAC on this forum. We are here to share info and get more understanding on DIAC's working. We are all in same boat so it makes sense to socialize. 

I don't understand why some people look so desperate. Is it going to be a "Matrix Revolution" to land in Australia?


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> ausimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....I would definitely let a beautiful lady win rather then see her sulk.....:focus:
> 
> 
> 
> You are needed right here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/79136-real-man.html
Click to expand...


----------



## matchless

australia.uae said:


> Btw, any updates on your issue?


Not yet & i guess it will be a looooonnnnnnnnnnngggggggg wait


----------



## australia.uae

How long does it take for the medical to be finalised? Does it take more than 2 months?


----------



## pvannalath

latest status
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):30 March 2010
VE 175 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
VE 176 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
VF 475 (paper): 30 March 2010


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> How long does it take for the medical to be finalised? Does it take more than 2 months?


I have no idea, ours are already finalised, and it happened on same day it was received. Not sure how it works to be honest with you. Is yours still saying referred?


----------



## savuka

brajeshdave said:


> It think its a fairly decent progress as far as processing deadlines are concern (30 March 2011). We have reasons to believe that DIAC guys were working over the weekend to meet the schedules. We shouldn't criticize DIAC on this forum. We are here to share info and get more understanding on DIAC's working. We are all in same boat so it makes sense to socialize.
> 
> I don't understand why some people look so desperate. Is it going to be a "Matrix Revolution" to land in Australia?



I agree - I think the fact that originally we were quoted 18 - 24 months as priority 3 applicants they are not doing a bad job to try and speed things up and even if they are a bit delayed after the 18th e-mail we are mostly all ahead of the initial estimate for processing times and we are just pleased to be able to have the opportunity to apply to get into OZ as guess they don't have to let anyone in, so we are thankful - this opinion could change of course if we are refused


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> I have no idea, ours are already finalised, and it happened on same day it was received. Not sure how it works to be honest with you. Is yours still saying referred?


Yes it shows further medicals referred since they received it.


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> Yes it shows further medicals referred since they received it.


Hm, I really have no answer for you. Was something picked up with your exams? I'm off for a bit, but will reply later if you post again .


----------



## HermanB

savuka said:


> I agree - I think the fact that originally we were quoted 18 - 24 months as priority 3 applicants they are not doing a bad job to try and speed things up and even if they are a bit delayed after the 18th e-mail we are mostly all ahead of the initial estimate for processing times and we are just pleased to be able to have the opportunity to apply to get into OZ as guess they don't have to let anyone in, so we are thankful - this opinion could change of course if we are refused


I understand that they don't have to, and I know I might sound desperate, but unlike most people here, I cannot even find a work in the country I am in, even though I am very well qualified. That is what is getting to me, not really the waiting for the visa, but the uncertainty if I'll ever be able to work again...


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> Hm, I really have no answer for you. Was something picked up with your exams? I'm off for a bit, but will reply later if you post again .


I dont think so. I confirmed that with the doc who did my examination that "everythings ok".


----------



## mihiri

Same for me , since 11th April 



australia.uae said:


> Yes it shows further medicals referred since they received it.


----------



## australia.uae

But mihiri, 
Did you get the march 18th mail? If not there is nothing to be worried in your case. Your status will be updated when you have a case officer.


----------



## mihiri

You won't beleive what they did to my PCC. When they sent my details to RPD, they sent with a wrong NICD number. :juggle:

So my sister had to travel between PHQ and RPD several times to correct this 
Fortunately she went to RPD or else we would have to wait a long long time.

And one thing more, when she went to PHQ, they informed her one of the clearances from a police station was not yet received, however she had details of that one being register posted to PHQ and finally the report was found inside somebody else's file.

Weired



voddy said:


> hi Chaminda,
> I went to my local police and collected my report and am going to submit it to PHQ tomorrow. I'm going to do this with other 2 places..luckily the report from kurunegala is already being posted. So im going to close this this weekend.
> 
> thanks for your help


----------



## mihiri

Yes I got the march 18th mail, upon which I started to proceed with Medicals and PCC. You think something is wrong with my Medicals, but it shows the same for me, my husband and our 3 year old son.



australia.uae said:


> But mihiri,
> Did you get the march 18th mail? If not there is nothing to be worried in your case. Your status will be updated when you have a case officer.


----------



## orange12

brajeshdave said:


> It think its a fairly decent progress as far as processing deadlines are concern (30 March 2011). We have reasons to believe that DIAC guys were working over the weekend to meet the schedules. We shouldn't criticize DIAC on this forum. We are here to share info and get more understanding on DIAC's working. We are all in same boat so it makes sense to socialize.
> 
> I don't understand why some people look so desperate. Is it going to be a "Matrix Revolution" to land in Australia?




i guess everyone's situation is different.
some people might really need the change in environment.. some people, maybe like yourself are luckier? maybe that is why u dont understand.

anyway, hopefully tomorrow brings some good news.


----------



## australia.uae

Seems I am not the only one. Lets wait and see.


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> You won't beleive what they did to my PCC. When they sent my details to RPD, they sent with a wrong NICD number. :juggle:
> 
> So my sister had to travel between PHQ and RPD several times to correct this
> Fortunately she went to RPD or else we would have to wait a long long time.
> 
> And one thing more, when she went to PHQ, they informed her one of the clearances from a police station was not yet received, however she had details of that one being register posted to PHQ and finally the report was found inside somebody else's file.
> 
> Weired


Hey... thats too bad..  i can imagine how u feel being so far away..(we can at least run to PHQ and let our pressure get released.. )

even my dad who went to submit the local clearance had been given a form to be sent to another place which they had not sent and my dad took all the trouble being mail man running between police and PHQ.  very depressing indeed..

any way if things were different then we'd never want to migrate after all.. (it's a superb country if not for some people)


----------



## amer

I agree different person faces different situation. So are all packed up and ready to leave the moment the visa arrives, others may take up to the last posible moment before decided to leave.

To be fair to DIAC I think they are way ahead of schedule. When I submitted application, I though I would be lucky if I can get CO by June 2012. But here I am seeing a possibility of getting CO or perhaps even a grant by June/July 2011. Even then I feel the impatience getting to me.


----------



## voddy

brajeshdave said:


> It think its a fairly decent progress as far as processing deadlines are concern (30 March 2011). We have reasons to believe that DIAC guys were working over the weekend to meet the schedules. We shouldn't criticize DIAC on this forum. We are here to share info and get more understanding on DIAC's working. We are all in same boat so it makes sense to socialize.
> 
> I don't understand why some people look so desperate. Is it going to be a "Matrix Revolution" to land in Australia?


Actually yes !

If everything worked well..

my pay will be *6 :becky:
I'll have quality of life
i'll have a nice house
a luxury (not a luxury there) car to drive to work :car:
kids will have less pressure + good future + jobs
superb savings
superb holidays around the world.. :fish2:

Sounds hypothetical :flypig: but i have friends who got all these and more


----------



## mihiri

Well Said



voddy said:


> Hey... thats too bad..  i can imagine how u feel being so far away..(we can at least run to PHQ and let our pressure get released.. )
> 
> even my dad who went to submit the local clearance had been given a form to be sent to another place which they had not sent and my dad took all the trouble being mail man running between police and PHQ.  very depressing indeed..
> 
> any way if things were different then we'd never want to migrate after all.. (it's a superb country if not for some people)


----------



## savuka

HermanB said:


> I understand that they don't have to, and I know I might sound desperate, but unlike most people here, I cannot even find a work in the country I am in, even though I am very well qualified. That is what is getting to me, not really the waiting for the visa, but the uncertainty if I'll ever be able to work again...


Hi Herman,

I said nothing about being desperate  I can completely understand your situation knowing what South AFrica can be like with jobs so you and everyone that cannnot find work I can completely see where you are coming from and how important this opportunity is for you. God's timing is perfect so keep your eyes on Him (if this is where your Faith lies!) and all will work out for the best...


----------



## australia.uae

No news of grant or CO from other threads?:ranger:


----------



## phprocker

Can anyone from Lahore, Pakistan please tell me how long is the PCC valid for?


----------



## HermanB

savuka said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> I said nothing about being desperate  I can completely understand your situation knowing what South AFrica can be like with jobs so you and everyone that cannnot find work I can completely see where you are coming from and how important this opportunity is for you. God's timing is perfect so keep your eyes on Him (if this is where your Faith lies!) and all will work out for the best...


Thank you savuka. Will try be positive, and yeah, I pray everyday, we are Christians (I was raised with the NG Kerk ). I guess at least we are more or less at the same time with application, so, we should get CO at more or less the same time . All the best for you too!


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> Seems I am not the only one. Lets wait and see.


I must admit, I have no idea why some people's medicals work differently. But I am sure everything will work out well. All the best!


----------



## pvannalath

Hi All
what is this processing deadlines 30th March 2011


----------



## voddy

pvannalath said:


> Hi All
> what is this processing deadlines 30th March 2011


all of us who applied after Feb 2011.. will have to wait patiently until end of July at least..but there can be lucky ones 

according to books it's 18 months after the lodgment date i guess


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> I must admit, I have no idea why some people's medicals work differently. But I am sure everything will work out well. All the best!


Thanks Herman. I think DIAC prioratises the medicals also. :noidea:


----------



## australia.uae

GOT PR-Today - StudyConnect.com Forum
Somebody got a PR on may 20th. I dont know the details


----------



## australia.uae

PR granted in 4 months and 7 days - StudyConnect.com Forum

Another one


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> PR granted in 4 months and 7 days - StudyConnect.com Forum
> 
> Another one


How in the heck did he get it so fast?!


----------



## amer

australia.uae said:


> PR granted in 4 months and 7 days - StudyConnect.com Forum
> 
> Another one


He mentioned Cat3. Probably onshore applicant.


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> He mentioned Cat3. Probably onshore applicant.


Just very strange, as some people have to wait forever while others don't. I thought category 3 is category 3, no matter where you apply from? I guess I was wrong, lol.


----------



## australia.uae

Yes they process onshore applications sooner than offshore.


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Just very strange, as some people have to wait forever while others don't. I thought category 3 is category 3, no matter where you apply from? I guess I was wrong, lol.


He is from Sri lanka..and we are a HR country..


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> He is from Sri lanka..and we are a HR country..


Ah well, lots don't make sense to me anymore, just leaving it now and hoping for the best while at the same time not expecting anything. It's the best approach to take I guess


----------



## australia.uae

I read somewhere on these forums that, taking a break from the threads and also from the whloe thought of MIGRATION, helps you focus on the other things and things will seem to have occured sooner to you . I cant find the post though. I agree 100% with him and thats what I think i will do for a while. Take care guys. All the best.


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> I read somewhere on these forums that, taking a break from the threads and also from the whloe thought of MIGRATION, helps you focus on the other things and things will seem to have occured sooner to you . I cant find the post though. I agree 100% with him and thats what I think i will do for a while. Take care guys. All the best.


I know the feeling, only problem with me, I have nothing else to focus on as I have been struggling for over 4 months now to get a job .


----------



## brajeshdave

voddy said:


> Actually yes !
> 
> If everything worked well..
> 
> my pay will be *6 :becky:
> I'll have quality of life
> i'll have a nice house
> a luxury (not a luxury there) car to drive to work :car:
> kids will have less pressure + good future + jobs
> superb savings
> superb holidays around the world.. :fish2:
> 
> Sounds hypothetical :flypig: but i have friends who got all these and more


Wow!! That sounds superb.
I think it is right to say that situations are different in each country. I have "Bangalore" mindset and had least idea about other countries 
My mistake :tongue1:


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Just very strange, as some people have to wait forever while others don't. I thought category 3 is category 3, no matter where you apply from? I guess I was wrong, lol.


No HermanB, if you look at the queue, 885 and 175 have different processing dates.


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> No HermanB, if you look at the queue, 885 and 175 have different processing dates.


Thank you, I really was not sure, but I guess it was a blonde moment from my side, lol.


----------



## voddy

brajeshdave said:


> Wow!! That sounds superb.
> I think it is right to say that situations are different in each country. I have "Bangalore" mindset and had least idea about other countries
> My mistake :tongue1:


I love banglore bdw.. If I couldn't get downunder..I'd move bangalore  really..


----------



## rackspace

australia.uae said:


> I read somewhere on these forums that, taking a break from the threads and also from the whloe thought of MIGRATION, helps you focus on the other things and things will seem to have occured sooner to you . I cant find the post though. I agree 100% with him and thats what I think i will do for a while. Take care guys. All the best.


It was me. Glad I could help. My honest opinion is that people should stop worrying about how many COs are being allocated every day and take a chill pill.


----------



## HermanB

rackspace said:


> It was me. Glad I could help. My honest opinion is that people should stop worrying about how many COs are being allocated every day and take a chill pill.


And please, don't take this the wrong way, it all depends on situation. Some people really need to get there soon, such as myself, before I go crazy not finding a work no matter what I do, lol. But, I do understand, things won't speed up by worrying.

All the best!


----------



## rackspace

HermanB said:


> And please, don't take this the wrong way, it all depends on situation. Some people really need to get there soon, such as myself, before I go crazy not finding a work no matter what I do, lol. But, I do understand, things won't speed up by worrying.
> 
> All the best!


I understand.


----------



## yks

Hi Every one,

I was doing some statistics for the processing rate for 175 elodged application dates.
just thought i would share my views with you all

175 elodge---Update_date-----Processed_till-----Period_in_days_for_applications

Confirmed----18/Mar/11-------02/Jun/09
Confirmed----01/Apr/11-------16/Jul/09----------44
Confirmed----15/Apr/11-------15/Oct/09----------91
Confirmed----06/May/11-------05/Jan/10----------82
Confirmed----23/May/11-------30/Mar/10----------84


Expected days based on above processing scenerio.
this might be false as there were suspension for 175 in July and august .
still if the DIAC keeps churning 80days worth of application every 14 days below should give a fair idea when one can expect its application to be picked up buy DIAC for processing 

175 elodge---Update_date-----Processed_till-----Period_in_days_for_applications

Expected-----06/Jun/11-------18/Jun/10----------80
Expected-----20/Jun/11-------06/Sep/10----------80
Expected-----04/Jul/11-------25/Nov/10----------80
Expected-----18/Jul/11-------13/Feb/11----------80
Expected-----01/Aug/11-------04/May/11----------80
Expected-----15/Aug/11-------23/Jul/11----------80


YKS
:ranger:


----------



## amer

yks said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I was doing some statistics for the processing rate for 175 elodged application dates.
> just thought i would share my views with you all
> 
> 175 elodge---Update_date-----Processed_till-----Period_in_days_for_applications
> 
> Confirmed----18/Mar/11-------02/Jun/09
> Confirmed----01/Apr/11-------16/Jul/09----------44
> Confirmed----15/Apr/11-------15/Oct/09----------91
> Confirmed----06/May/11-------05/Jan/10----------82
> Confirmed----23/May/11-------30/Mar/10----------84
> 
> 
> Expected days based on above processing scenerio.
> this might be false as there were suspension for 175 in July and august .
> still if the DIAC keeps churning 80days worth of application every 14 days below should give a fair idea when one can expect its application to be picked up buy DIAC for processing
> 
> 175 elodge---Update_date-----Processed_till-----Period_in_days_for_applications
> 
> Expected-----06/Jun/11-------18/Jun/10----------80
> Expected-----20/Jun/11-------06/Sep/10----------80
> Expected-----04/Jul/11-------25/Nov/10----------80
> Expected-----18/Jul/11-------13/Feb/11----------80
> Expected-----01/Aug/11-------04/May/11----------80
> Expected-----15/Aug/11-------23/Jul/11----------80
> 
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


I think you need to tweak it a bit because there were no applications from 8th May2010 until 30thJune 2010. So perhaps the all the date should be pushed behind by around 45days...


----------



## HermanB

I don't know, I'm just very skeptical about the dates they gave. As far as I know there are still people (that got the 18 March mail) before those dates that still do not have case officers. That does not give me much confidence... Anyways, any new news from anyone?


----------



## australia.uae

Hi my friends,

I have been checking my status on DIAC to see the same result everyday and i am getting depressed day by day . So decided to take a break and focus on other things. Now what to focus on was the issue for me too like herman . I am thinking of the phase after getting the PR and after reaching Australia. Fews things that we need to start with.

1. We need a perfect aussie accent to be impressive at interviews and also for our daily lives.
2. We need to know the labour law there, as an employer or employee .
3. We need to get a Job there, which is a herculian task, so far as I heard. (So basically a good deal of research on getting to know the office atmosphere there, preparing for interviews, and getting a perfect CV ready)

I am thinking of working on these 3 things for the time being during my free time. 

I found a lot of interesting sites for the same and i would be happy to share it here. Just google and find your answer. 

Herman,
You can even learn a new language, like french, chinese or italian, or specialised study in any of the areas in your subject, as per your interest. Will help you in any case. Just a friendly advice 

Hope this helps friends. 

see you soon


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> Hi my friends,
> 
> I have been checking my status on DIAC to see the same result everyday and i am getting depressed day by day . So decided to take a break and focus on other things. Now what to focus on was the issue for me too like herman . I am thinking of the phase after getting the PR and after reaching Australia. Fews things that we need to start with.
> 
> 1. We need a perfect aussie accent to be impressive at interviews and also for our daily lives.
> 2. We need to know the labour law there, as an employer or employee .
> 3. We need to get a Job there, which is a herculian task, so far as I heard. (So basically a good deal of research on getting to know the office atmosphere there, preparing for interviews, and getting a perfect CV ready)
> 
> I am thinking of working on these 3 things for the time being during my free time.
> 
> I found a lot of interesting sites for the same and i would be happy to share it here. Just google and find your answer.
> 
> Herman,
> You can even learn a new language, like french, chinese or italian, or specialised study in any of the areas in your subject, as per your interest. Will help you in any case. Just a friendly advice
> 
> Hope this helps friends.
> 
> see you soon


Haha, yeah, that sounds like an idea . Good thing at least, it seems they have quite a shortage of secondary school teachers . Hope you your visa grant soon!

All the best!


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> Haha, yeah, that sounds like an idea . Good thing at least, it seems they have quite a shortage of secondary school teachers . Hope you your visa grant soon!
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Herman. Wish you too the same. In fact wish all of us the same


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> Thanks Herman. Wish you too the same. In fact wish all of us the same


The same from here


----------



## HermanB

Hm, no news today I take it?


----------



## Gazza1977

Was wondering how latest update affected my application? My 176 ss to sa application was lodged on the 6th of may and still yet to here anything!


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Was wondering how latest update affected my application? My 176 ss to sa application was lodged on the 6th of may and still yet to here anything!


Hi Gazza1977,

Unfortunately, for some reason the latest update shows the 176 backlog has been processed up till April 30 2011. Your lodgement date has NOT come into the processing window officially. But, when you got your Transaction Reference Number (TRN) did you send it to the relevant department in SA so they can send Form 1100 to DIAC? Because unless that form is sent, processing on your application won't start...


----------



## Gazza1977

Yer my agent did it! So they told me anyway!


----------



## Onynz

Gazza1977 said:


> Was wondering how latest update affected my application? My 176 ss to sa application was lodged on the 6th of may and still yet to here anything!


Well the latest updated indicated that Priority 2 processing has just finished allocation of CO up to APR 2011... yours might be next..


----------



## Gazza1977

And when is the next update due?


----------



## Onynz

Gazza1977 said:


> And when is the next update due?


Could be on June 6 later than...


----------



## amer

Things are extremely slow with DIAC,keep refreshing the page with no updates is getting into me. I guess I am going to give the rest of the week off and not look at any forums. 
Cheers all, hope when I come in next week there are some good news...


----------



## SlimNeo

amer said:


> Things are extremely slow with DIAC,keep refreshing the page with no updates is getting into me. I guess I am going to give the rest of the week off and not look at any forums.
> Cheers all, hope when I come in next week there are some good news...


Hi Amer,
I can see from the signature that your application date is 19 Dec 2010. As we know DIAC had started processing only Sep 2010 applicants.. It’s time to go for your application to get picked up. You can expect it after June first week not before that .. so wait patiently...  

I don’t agree with your statement that DIAC is slow.. in fact they are superfast..lol

-Neo-


----------



## Artemisa

I agree with SlimNeo that DIAC is actually going superfast. They are even working in weekends, so they are under a lot of pressure. 

I applied in december 2010. I was estimating to get my visa between june/12 and december/12 (18~24months, remember?). I wasn't expecting any kind of news in my application this year, actually I carefully planned these months, to improve my English, my resume AND save enough money (and plenty small things I must do before I leave). 

Of course sometimes I get anxious, because we are not sure when things will happen - but it's certain they will happen much sooner than it was expected. 

We don't know how CO allocation works - deal with it. DIAC has its own rules and they don't/can't tell us for sure, so my advice is: let's just play the game. Speculation haven't worked well, let's move on. It's difficult, I KNOW! But do we have any other option? Sometimes I go nuts, sometimes I'm calm, and the rest of the time I try to forget ;P It's not DIAC's fault, it's just myself beeing... myself! I have the right to act like a 2-years-old-toddler when I need 

And please, this argument 'my application is stopped, so DIAC is slow' is simple anedotical evidence. It does not prove anything. They are walking, but not using OUR application. Other people are getting CO and visas.


----------



## SlimNeo

HI guys,
This might be a out of the topic questions, since we don't have much updates i want to know about your views on this "English accent" .

As you know an Asian accent can easily make out when a Asian guy is talking.. Like there will be a accent for each countries.. am not telling its bad.. But am talking about copying accent..

I came across a person who can speak American, UK and Aus accent. He was really a big shot so i couldn't personally ask him how you do this..  But the thing is that if he used to be in a call with Americans he talk like an American.. and if with Aussie then he talk like aussie..  that always help him to build up his conversation quickly and effectively by catching their attention. 

Do you have any tips or tricks that can be shared to develop multiple accents.. 

I think its a way of making personal impression and effective communication.. 

-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> HI guys,
> This might be a out of the topic questions, since we don't have much updates i want to know about your views on this "English accent" .
> 
> As you know an Asian accent can easily make out when a Asian guy is talking.. Like there will be a accent for each countries.. am not telling its bad.. But am talking about copying accent..
> 
> I came across a person who can speak American, UK and Aus accent. He was really a big shot so i couldn't personally ask him how you do this..  But the thing is that if he used to be in a call with Americans he talk like an American.. and if with Aussie then he talk like aussie..  that always help him to build up his conversation quickly and effectively by catching their attention.
> 
> Do you have any tips or tricks that can be shared to develop multiple accents..
> 
> I think its a way of making personal impression and effective communication..
> 
> -Neo-


Well, I believe you should just be yourself, no need to pretend. I am proud to be an Afrikaner and if I do have a little accent (which I actually don't) then it's part of me . The main thing is to show interest in their country and their sport .

I actually want to learn Mandarin, very difficult, my wife speaks it very well, but that again she was born in Taiwan, lol.

All the best Neo!


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys, according to the last update and that processing speed; do u think i will be assigned a case officer June 2011? I am 176 family sponsor e-lodged on 13th July 2010, didn't upload the MC neither PCC. I plan to do them on 11th June 2011... I am industrial engineer technologist & received march email.
Abed.


----------



## aussieland

SlimNeo said:


> HI guys,
> This might be a out of the topic questions, since we don't have much updates i want to know about your views on this "English accent" .
> 
> As you know an Asian accent can easily make out when a Asian guy is talking.. Like there will be a accent for each countries.. am not telling its bad.. But am talking about copying accent..
> 
> I came across a person who can speak American, UK and Aus accent. He was really a big shot so i couldn't personally ask him how you do this..  But the thing is that if he used to be in a call with Americans he talk like an American.. and if with Aussie then he talk like aussie..  that always help him to build up his conversation quickly and effectively by catching their attention.
> 
> Do you have any tips or tricks that can be shared to develop multiple accents..
> 
> I think its a way of making personal impression and effective communication..
> 
> -Neo-


I think u should try to speak Ur accent as u r not expected speak different accent...
Again my personal view...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> HI guys,
> This might be a out of the topic questions, since we don't have much updates i want to know about your views on this "English accent" .
> 
> As you know an Asian accent can easily make out when a Asian guy is talking.. Like there will be a accent for each countries.. am not telling its bad.. But am talking about copying accent..
> 
> I came across a person who can speak American, UK and Aus accent. He was really a big shot so i couldn't personally ask him how you do this..  But the thing is that if he used to be in a call with Americans he talk like an American.. and if with Aussie then he talk like aussie..  that always help him to build up his conversation quickly and effectively by catching their attention.
> 
> Do you have any tips or tricks that can be shared to develop multiple accents..
> 
> I think its a way of making personal impression and effective communication..
> 
> -Neo-


Hi Neo,

Many factors will come into play in your job hunt. And these factors depend on what kind of job you are going after. Go to seek.com.au and jobserve.com.au and search for jobs relevant to you. Let me give you some examples:

1. There are some jobs for algorithmic development. The advertisements explicitly demand PhD/MS qualifications with ACE grades. Some go even further ahead and explicitly state that these qualifications should be from top notch Australian universiities.

2. At a slightly lower level, jobs will require you to have EXTREMELY sharp programming skills, solid knowledge of OO concepts, familiarity with domain concepts.

3. Then there are jobs which explicitly state they are for recent graduates/junior programmers.

4. Some jobs say that they require lots of maintainence work and the work will not always be on the cutting edge of technology.

5. Other than the job itself, the recruitment agent may give you an online test to take before he forwards your resume to employers.

6. For technical jobs, you just need to show you are technically STRONG in a clear, concise tone. Don't stutter and go 'ummmmmm' or 'errrrrrrrr' or pause to think up words. Other than thiis, accent won't count. And of course be good looking and well dressed.

7. But for jobs like Business/Systems analyst or programmer analyst who must face business users, your appearance and laguange abilities may take on more importance.

8. Finally, for jobs like marketing etc., appearance plays a MAJOR ROLE.

9. And at the extreme end, if you are thinking about strutting your stuff on the catwalks of the Sydney fashion scene (one of the best in the world), well you simply need too be super model stuff    

Anyways, I read somewhere that looks actually DO play some role in hiring decisions. But the thing is, beyond a certain point, you can't control your looks and accent. What you CAN control is you knowledge, expertise, and efficiency. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Guest

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys, according to the last update and that processing speed; do u think i will be assigned a case officer June 2011? I am 176 family sponsor e-lodged on 13th July 2010, didn't upload the MC neither PCC. I plan to do them on 11th June 2011... I am industrial engineer technologist & received march email.
> Abed.


Assalam-o-Alaikum,

Yes I think you should have a case officer by June 2011 - but I can't say exactly which date in the month.


----------



## melinscotland

So going by the info in the may 23rd email am I right in thinking it won't be that soon I get my co ? As applied oct 2010 but my Medicals have been finalized ! And I was asked to get them ? Confussed


----------



## Guest

melinscotland said:


> So going by the info in the may 23rd email am I right in thinking it won't be that soon I get my co ? As applied oct 2010 but my Medicals have been finalized ! And I was asked to get them ? Confussed


What seems to be happening is that DIAC is working in a WIDE window. Their official timeline is March 30 2010, yet on the internet people from September 2010 are saying they have gotten a CO. So they have opened up cases in a wide range of dates and a lot of work seems to be happening in parallel. That is why I told you to wait 4 weeks - since I don't believe in giving false hope. It may come to pass that you get a CO tomorrow (though highly unlikely) but I never said it would take exactly 4 weeks. I am afraid a bit more waiting needs to be observed by you - and us all. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Abdelrahman

ausimmi said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum,
> 
> Yes I think you should have a case officer by June 2011 - but I can't say exactly which date in the month.


Thanks ausimmi. So i will stick to the plan. Do u agree?


----------



## Guest

Abdelrahman said:


> Thanks ausimmi. So i will stick to the plan. Do u agree?


Any plan is by necessity fraught with dangers. The intelligent thing to do is to understand the risks associated with the plan and the consequences if they materialize. Then, if you find the risks acceptable, you may decide to act.

The one risk I see in your plan is that you may get a CO allocated before 11th June 2011. If that happens, you will lose a bit of time because the processing of you PCC + Medicals will only start after you upload them.

Of course there may be things here which I can't even comprehend. In risk analysis terminology we call them unknwon unknowns. Of course someone more sharper than me could further reduce the number of unknown unknowns. So I encourage you to seek a second opinion as well. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## SlimNeo

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys, according to the last update and that processing speed; do u think i will be assigned a case officer June 2011? I am 176 family sponsor e-lodged on 13th July 2010, didn't upload the MC neither PCC. I plan to do them on 11th June 2011... I am industrial engineer technologist & received march email.
> Abed.


Hi Abdelrahman,
if you would have got the mail why you waited for so long to get pcc and medicals done? I will suggest to do it as early as possible if you don't want to delay it after CO allocation. Again its up to you .. and if you absolutely don't want to take a chance .. you can wait till you get a CO.

-Neo-


----------



## melinscotland

Thanks for the advice . Just hard to figure out what's going on . Keep my fingers crossed and hope then


----------



## SlimNeo

ausimmi said:


> Hi Neo,
> 
> Many factors will come into play in your job hunt. And these factors depend on what kind of job you are going after. Go to seek.com.au and jobserve.com.au and search for jobs relevant to you. Let me give you some examples:
> 
> 1. There are some jobs for algorithmic development. The advertisements explicitly demand PhD/MS qualifications with ACE grades. Some go even further ahead and explicitly state that these qualifications should be from top notch Australian universiities.
> 
> 2. At a slightly lower level, jobs will require you to have EXTREMELY sharp programming skills, solid knowledge of OO concepts, familiarity with domain concepts.
> 
> 3. Then there are jobs which explicitly state they are for recent graduates/junior programmers.
> 
> 4. Some jobs say that they require lots of maintainence work and the work will not always be on the cutting edge of technology.
> 
> 5. Other than the job itself, the recruitment agent may give you an online test to take before he forwards your resume to employers.
> 
> 6. For technical jobs, you just need to show you are technically STRONG in a clear, concise tone. Don't stutter and go 'ummmmmm' or 'errrrrrrrr' or pause to think up words. Other than thiis, accent won't count. And of course be good looking and well dressed.
> 
> 7. But for jobs like Business/Systems analyst or programmer analyst who must face business users, your appearance and laguange abilities may take on more importance.
> 
> 8. Finally, for jobs like marketing etc., appearance plays a MAJOR ROLE.
> 
> 9. And at the extreme end, if you are thinking about strutting your stuff on the catwalks of the Sydney fashion scene (one of the best in the world), well you simply need too be super model stuff
> 
> Anyways, I read somewhere that looks actually DO play some role in hiring decisions. But the thing is, beyond a certain point, you can't control your looks and accent. What you CAN control is you knowledge, expertise, and efficiency. Best of luck!!!!


HermanB ,aussieland, ausimmi,

I agree on your point that we needs to be what we are ..  after all rose is rose is a rose.. 

But here am not talking about getting a job but rather to make your steps further.
Lets talk about a business meeting where you have clients from America on the call. Don't you think if you have a american accent then things will be different.. lol am not saying they will get impressed.. but you will stand out of the group .. as a person who can handle diff accents.. (first of all you should have gud knowledge of what you are taking and should able to talk very nicely. Then can try accent  )


Just think about it .. and its very interesting to practice and result will stunning .. lol ..

-Neo-


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> HermanB ,aussieland, ausimmi,
> 
> I agree on your point that we needs to be what we are ..  after all rose is rose is a rose..
> 
> But here am not talking about getting a job but rather to make your steps further.
> Lets talk about a business meeting where you have clients from America on the call. Don't you think if you have a american accent then things will be different.. lol am not saying they will get impressed.. but you will stand out of the group .. as a person who can handle diff accents.. (first of all you should have gud knowledge of what you are taking and should able to talk very nicely. Then can try accent  )
> 
> 
> Just think about it .. and its very interesting to practice and result will stunning .. lol ..
> 
> -Neo-


If your job role involves extensive communication with people of different nationalities, and this communication affects the business bottom line (pleasing a paying client calling from America is important, pleasiing an employee in the same company who is also calling from America is a bit less important) then by all means you should try and grasp various accents. Please feel more open when the hear a familiar accent. That said, reactions differ. For example, many Americans find french and other european accents to be 'delightful'. Now stormgal has unfortunately stopped frequenting the forum otherwise she could give us the inside story on American likes and dislikes, but this is my understanding. Usually in thi situation, a nice accent is better than a flat monotone, and even if you can't master many different tones, just make sure you adopt ONE accent that is CLEAR.


----------



## matchless

ausimmi said:


> Hi Neo,
> 
> Many factors will come into play in your job hunt. And these factors depend on what kind of job you are going after. Go to seek.com.au and jobserve.com.au and search for jobs relevant to you. Let me give you some examples:
> 
> 1. There are some jobs for algorithmic development. The advertisements explicitly demand PhD/MS qualifications with ACE grades. Some go even further ahead and explicitly state that these qualifications should be from top notch Australian universiities.
> 
> 2. At a slightly lower level, jobs will require you to have EXTREMELY sharp programming skills, solid knowledge of OO concepts, familiarity with domain concepts.
> 
> 3. Then there are jobs which explicitly state they are for recent graduates/junior programmers.
> 
> 4. Some jobs say that they require lots of maintainence work and the work will not always be on the cutting edge of technology.
> 
> 5. Other than the job itself, the recruitment agent may give you an online test to take before he forwards your resume to employers.
> 
> 6. For technical jobs, you just need to show you are technically STRONG in a clear, concise tone. Don't stutter and go 'ummmmmm' or 'errrrrrrrr' or pause to think up words. Other than thiis, accent won't count. And of course be good looking and well dressed.
> 
> 7. But for jobs like Business/Systems analyst or programmer analyst who must face business users, your appearance and laguange abilities may take on more importance.
> 
> 8. Finally, for jobs like marketing etc., appearance plays a MAJOR ROLE.
> 
> 9. And at the extreme end, if you are thinking about strutting your stuff on the catwalks of the Sydney fashion scene (one of the best in the world), well you simply need too be super model stuff
> 
> Anyways, I read somewhere that looks actually DO play some role in hiring decisions. But the thing is, beyond a certain point, you can't control your looks and accent. What you CAN control is you knowledge, expertise, and efficiency. Best of luck!!!!



Agree wid Ausimmi. first, we should concentrate on enhancing our knowledge & then accent. My brothers are living in Aus for 7-8 yrs & they said ausi don't much care about accent. Infact, many aussies don't like the "made up accents" of asians.

I am not so optimistic person & i think it will be a long wait before my case will be picked up by DIAC. Therefore, i have taken addimission in aus's CPA program. we don't have aus's job experience but atleast we can have an ausi's degree/diploma.


----------



## HermanB

matchless said:


> Agree wid Ausimmi. first, we should concentrate on enhancing our knowledge & then accent. My brothers are living in Aus for 7-8 yrs & they said ausi don't much care about accent. Infact, many aussies don't like the "made up accents" of asians.
> 
> I am not so optimistic person & i think it will be a long wait before my case will be picked up by DIAC. Therefore, i have taken addimission in aus's CPA program. we don't have aus's job experience but atleast we can have an ausi's degree/diploma.


On that note, e.g. where my degree is more than adequate as a teacher, and my wife is a chartered accountant (South Africa) which is held in very high standards, will we be alright?


----------



## voddy

hay SlimNeo,

it's very interesting if you can do that..But it takes a lot of time isn't it..U'll have to attend an elocution class or something. But then again America is a Big land and u get several different accents and slangs in different parts.. 
even UK has that.. Scottish accent is way different from that of wales. And i really don't have any idea about Australian accent or slangs..(may be i should do more research)

It would be cool if we can practice a universal accent or no accent at all..so that even an alien would understand what we say.. just a joke


----------



## stormgal

ausimmi said:


> For example, many Americans find french and other european accents to be 'delightful'. Now stormgal has unfortunately stopped frequenting the forum otherwise she could give us the inside story on American likes and dislikes, but this is my understanding. Usually in thi situation, a nice accent is better than a flat monotone, and even if you can't master many different tones, just make sure you adopt ONE accent that is CLEAR.


Hi ausimmi, heeere I am!!  

Well, first things first, I don't speak on behalf of all Americans, that would be a big burden - just like if you'd have to speak on behalf of your country - clearly different people have different opinions 

But I can give you my personal perspective: I think an accent can only hinder you if it is clear that you don't know what you're doing. For instance, many times we get frustrated with people from call centers from the east because it seems like the person on the other side is reading from a transcript and not really understanding the actual problem. There is no "connection" there and many times people go around in circles without actually solving the problem. That is one bad example where even though it's irrelevant, the whole accent thing will stand out. 

On the other hand, my professor who taught us data communications is from India and I have enjoyed his class. Background story, He came here on a student visa to MIT (back in the 1980's) and today, he's a university professor, full citizen. He still has the Indian accent, (and he frequently talks and jokes about India) but he clearly understands everything you ask him - from difficult problems to the most easiest. Data com is boring to me, not to mention that it can be a difficult subject, but I have learned a lot in his class because he made it fun and he answers the questions in a way that everyone can understand and doesn't make you feel like you should already understand.

So my conclusion lol is that I don't think the accent matters, as long as it is clear that you understand what you're doing, and that you are being helpful. I think you'd be wasting your time getting 'accent" training. Time is better spent learning more the subject, but that is my humble opinion.


----------



## voddy

*Things to do while waiting for CO/grant*

1. Invest and increase ur savings
2. gather experience in rare skills (volunteer at office)
3. get training (technical/functional)
4. collect certifications and do other exams or courses (those are pretty expensive in DU)
5. make your child independent(if he is not yet) 
6. train your toddler to travel in car seat 
7. sell extra cars/houses/land at best prices and keep some money ready
8. contact friend and relatives in Aus for updates (keep in touch)
9. try getting a reference for an employer thru a friend (u can start by getting qualified)
10. have a backup plan if things didn't work as you expected

as a head start for 2,3,4 you can scan thru job sites or get some advise from some one who had done job hunting.

these are what i'm up to these days as I have a looooooooong wait ahead of me which is very very difficult to bare..

please add anything that i have forgotten:eyebrows:


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys, according to the last update and that processing speed; do u think i will be assigned a case officer June 2011? I am 176 family sponsor e-lodged on 13th July 2010, didn't upload the MC neither PCC. I plan to do them on 11th June 2011... I am industrial engineer technologist & received march email.
> Abed.


dear ,,,

you have to go for meds and pcc and upload it as soon as possible , you might get CO within the next 2 weeks , so you have to be ready and prepare all docs needed , as you already got 18 march email


----------



## HermanB

Hm, quite a quiet week so far... I hope there are some assigning of CO's this week as it is looking bleak at the moment, lol.

All the best guys!


----------



## pvannalath

i know most of us are here for a long wait.During this long wait , any one of you have tried to get a 457 visa.i heard some of the recruiting agencies provides 457 if you managed to get a job contract.people bank is one such IT recruiter.any suggestions thoughts


----------



## Guest

stormgal said:


> Hi ausimmi, heeere I am!!
> 
> Well, first things first, I don't speak on behalf of all Americans, that would be a big burden - just like if you'd have to speak on behalf of your country - clearly different people have different opinions
> 
> But I can give you my personal perspective: I think an accent can only hinder you if it is clear that you don't know what you're doing. For instance, many times we get frustrated with people from call centers from the east because it seems like the person on the other side is reading from a transcript and not really understanding the actual problem. There is no "connection" there and many times people go around in circles without actually solving the problem. That is one bad example where even though it's irrelevant, the whole accent thing will stand out.
> 
> On the other hand, my professor who taught us data communications is from India and I have enjoyed his class. Background story, He came here on a student visa to MIT (back in the 1980's) and today, he's a university professor, full citizen. He still has the Indian accent, (and he frequently talks and jokes about India) but he clearly understands everything you ask him - from difficult problems to the most easiest. Data com is boring to me, not to mention that it can be a difficult subject, but I have learned a lot in his class because he made it fun and he answers the questions in a way that everyone can understand and doesn't make you feel like you should already understand.
> 
> So my conclusion lol is that I don't think the accent matters, as long as it is clear that you understand what you're doing, and that you are being helpful. I think you'd be wasting your time getting 'accent" training. Time is better spent learning more the subject, but that is my humble opinion.


Hey!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: Nice to see you again


----------



## iNinjaN

Obstacles don't have to stop you. Don't turn around and give up. Figure out how to climb it, go through it, or work around it.

:focus:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

Wow, this week has been very quiet...


----------



## savuka

Hi - some good news - this is a msg on another forum - cat 3 - Sept 2010 applicant....



Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just checked hubby's email (as he is on the commute to work) and we have a case officer!!! Yay! Today is a good day!

Good luck to those still waiting.



__________________
Me, hubby and our two gorgeous girls - 176 (family sponsored - CAT 3) visa application Sept. 2010
DIAC letter r'cd 18 March, PCs req. 2nd Apr, Meds 11th April - ready to go!


----------



## australia.uae

Hi Guys,

Good news from me too. Medicals for me and my dependants show finalised today. Seems like good news is not too far.:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Guest

savuka said:


> Hi - some good news - this is a msg on another forum - cat 3 - Sept 2010 applicant....
> 
> 
> 
> Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just checked hubby's email (as he is on the commute to work) and we have a case officer!!! Yay! Today is a good day!
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> Me, hubby and our two gorgeous girls - 176 (family sponsored - CAT 3) visa application Sept. 2010
> DIAC letter r'cd 18 March, PCs req. 2nd Apr, Meds 11th April - ready to go!


Many congrats savuka :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Your post seems to give conflicting information. Are you a september 2010 applicant or october 2010 one?


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news from me too. Medicals for me and my dependants show finalised today. Seems like good news is not too far.:dance::dance::dance::dance:


Great going australia.uae. Hopefully when you reach Australia you will keep your promise about reading that link I posted


----------



## matchless

australia.uae said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news from me too. Medicals for me and my dependants show finalised today. Seems like good news is not too far.:dance::dance::dance::dance:


wowww........ Congratulationsss.......:clap2:

hope u get ur visa grant within this week. All the best


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> Great going australia.uae. Hopefully when you reach Australia you will keep your promise about reading that link I posted


Defenitely I will.


----------



## matchless

ausimmi said:


> Many congrats savuka :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Your post seems to give conflicting information. Are you a september 2010 applicant or october 2010 one?


ausimi. Savuka has just posted the msg from another forum. its not her/his own status


----------



## australia.uae

matchless said:


> wowww........ Congratulationsss.......:clap2:
> 
> hope u get ur visa grant within this week. All the best


thanks matchless.


----------



## savuka

matchless said:


> ausimi. Savuka has just posted the msg from another forum. its not her/his own status


Yes thanks for clearing that up - I did it quickly and realised it would probably cause confusion - it is from the pomsinoz forum if you want to check it out.


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> thanks matchless.


Glad it's coming along!! All the best!


----------



## savuka

australia.uae said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news from me too. Medicals for me and my dependants show finalised today. Seems like good news is not too far.:dance::dance::dance::dance:


Great news! Meds are probably one of the biggest obstacles that can cause issues so glad it is all finalised for you!


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> Glad it's coming along!! All the best!


thanks Herman,

But who updates the online status of medicals? the case officer or the Doc who examines my reports.
Can someone tell me....


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> thanks Herman,
> 
> But who updates the online status of medicals? the case officer or the Doc who examines my reports.
> Can someone tell me....


I think the medical officer as ours have already been finalized, and we don't have a CO, lol.


----------



## australia.uae

savuka said:


> Great news! Meds are probably one of the biggest obstacles that can cause issues so glad it is all finalised for you!


Yes, its sooooooo depressing to check everyday and see nothing has happened to your status. And I am really happy today.
It seems the CO is just waiting for my checks to be done now  Dont know how long thats gonna take.


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> I think the medical officer as ours have already been finalized, and we don't have a CO, lol.


Seems like my CO is very active.  My status keeps changing online everytime there is something new.


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> ausimi. Savuka has just posted the msg from another forum. its not her/his own status


Oh thanks for clarifying that matchless


----------



## jewoley

australia.uae said:


> Seems like my CO is very active.  My status keeps changing online everytime there is something new.


Good news to see Medicals finalised. I've not heard anything back and my Medicals online still says referred from 13/4/11...
Does anyone know if it's possible for your application (including finalisation of medical report) to be suspended if documents requested by your CO is pending? I'm curious because I didn't get to upload my PCC until 10th May and my medical report has been referred since 13/4/11 (felt like nothing's been done further) - perhaps I'm just paranoid that something is wrong :S


----------



## australia.uae

jewoley said:


> Good news to see Medicals finalised. I've not heard anything back and my Medicals online still says referred from 13/4/11...
> Does anyone know if it's possible for your application (including finalisation of medical report) to be suspended if documents requested by your CO is pending? I'm curious because I didn't get to upload my PCC until 10th May and my medical report has been referred since 13/4/11 (felt like nothing's been done further) - perhaps I'm just paranoid that something is wrong :S


Thanks Jewoley,

I dont think they would freeze your application just because they didnt get your PCC. Many of the posts thats I have seen say that their medicals or documents still show "requested" or "required" even after they have a grant. Some COs update the online status and some dont at all. *If you havent raised many PLE's during your course*, it think you can make one now. It may help you. And if you have an agent always do according to what they say. 

take care

ausuae


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

australia.uae said:


> thanks Herman,
> 
> But who updates the online status of medicals? the case officer or the Doc who examines my reports.
> Can someone tell me....


its allways DOCs!!!


----------



## Dhawal

Guys off-topic how is the rep power calculated against each name in the forum..i mean on what basis is it calculated......I know its irrelevant.....


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> thanks Herman,
> 
> But who updates the online status of medicals? the case officer or the Doc who examines my reports.
> Can someone tell me....


Doc I believe!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news from me too. Medicals for me and my dependants show finalised today. Seems like good news is not too far.:dance::dance::dance::dance:


Congrats dude!!! Hope u get ur visa grant by this Friday!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

i calculated thier speed even by days , according to DIAC speed (3 month in 14 days ) they taking 6 days in 1 day


----------



## Carol E

toti said:


> i calculated thier speed even by days , according to DIAC speed (3 month in 14 days ) they taking 6 days in 1 day


Hi Toti,

I hope we can hear any good news soooooooooooooon ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi Toti,
> 
> I hope we can hear any good news soooooooooooooon ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


yes Carol i hope so ,,, Let's Pray to GOD that everything will go ok

according to DIAC speed , you should get contacted by CO by next Monday ( I hope ) 
so be prebared , did you do your medical and PCC and uploaded it ?


----------



## HermanB

Carol E said:


> Hi Toti,
> 
> I hope we can hear any good news soooooooooooooon ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


My apologies as I know you have mentioned before, but have you received the 18 March mail?


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> My apologies as I know you have mentioned before, but have you received the 18 March mail?


hi herman , i think didn't recive 18 march mail ...


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> hi herman , i think didn't recive 18 march mail ...


Ah, ok, wasn't sure . We received it, but don't think we will have CO by the 18th of June, i.e. when the supposed 3 months will be up. Ah well, it was a long-shot anyways .

All the best!


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Ah, ok, wasn't sure . We received it, but don't think we will have CO by the 18th of June, i.e. when the supposed 3 months will be up. Ah well, it was a long-shot anyways .
> 
> All the best!


you know herman , i have that feeling that you will be granted visa directly without getting CO , i really hope all the best for you , I Pray to GOD to help all people here


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> you know herman , i have that feeling that you will be granted visa directly without getting CO , i really hope all the best for you , I Pray to GOD to help all people here


Hehe, that would've been nice. Even though all our documents are there and just ready to be granted, doubt anyone is that lucky. Even though I know no-one personally here, I also pray that everyone can start their new lives they set out to start.

All the best toti!


----------



## Carol E

toti said:


> yes Carol i hope so ,,, Let's Pray to GOD that everything will go ok
> 
> according to DIAC speed , you should get contacted by CO by next Monday ( I hope )
> so be prebared , did you do your medical and PCC and uploaded it ?


I Pray for that every minuteray:

I didn't do medical and PCC but, I think we will call the hospital to check if we can do it without the e-mail ????


----------



## Carol E

HermanB said:


> My apologies as I know you have mentioned before, but have you received the 18 March mail?


No as toti said I didn't receive it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## australia.uae

HermanB said:


> Hehe, that would've been nice. Even though all our documents are there and just ready to be granted, doubt anyone is that lucky. Even though I know no-one personally here, I also pray that everyone can start their new lives they set out to start.
> 
> All the best toti!


I too feel that the first thing Herman will get to hear from DIAC that YOUR VISA IS GRANTED. In fact I already told Herman, the chances are very high that he already has a CO, but he would'nt just agree.


----------



## australia.uae

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats dude!!! Hope u get ur visa grant by this Friday!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


WOW!! thanks ininjan,

Me too hope so or at least in month max :nod:


----------



## toti

australia.uae said:


> WOW!! thanks ininjan,
> 
> Me too hope so or at least in month max :nod:


Congrats .... Hope that you will get visa grant soooooooon


----------



## australia.uae

toti said:


> Congrats .... Hope that you will get visa grant soooooooon


ray2:ray2:ray2: Hope so


----------



## uroojs

We want a "LIKE" button for comments on the forum !!!!!


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> We want a "LIKE" button for comments on the forum !!!!!


Check out the top right hand corner of each post. There IS a like button...


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> Check out the top right hand corner of each post. There IS a like button...


I dont see any


----------



## HermanB

Hehe, I wish that we would just get straight grant, but that is really very unlikely. On another note, really been a slow week, only the one CO allocation we are aware of?

I guess there are a lot of people that are not part of forums that get CO allocations?

All the best everyone!


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> I dont see any


I have attached a picture. The button is circled in red. Do you see it now? You need to be logged in to see it by the way.


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> I have attached a picture. The button is circled in red. Do you see it now? You need to be logged in to see it by the way.


 Yes I see it now. I thought it will be labelled "Like"


----------



## HermanB

*Vit*

On another topic, I am officially registered as a teacher with the Victorian Institute of Teaching! It's not the visa, but at least another thing to tick off the list .


----------



## toti

australia.uae said:


> Yes I see it now. I thought it will be labelled "Like"


did they call your employer for verfication or not yet ?


----------



## australia.uae

toti said:


> did they call your employer for verfication or not yet ?


Not yet. I think so


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> Not yet. I think so


congatulations!! I hope that you get the grant soooooon..may be tomorrow! yay!:clap2:


----------



## australia.uae

voddy said:


> congatulations!! I hope that you get the grant soooooon..may be tomorrow! yay!:clap2:


 thanks voddy. I hope so too. But that depends on the form 80 check status, which i cannot see online .


----------



## australia.uae

Guys totally off the topic. I want to buy an iphone or a mobile thats works well with internet. Can somebody give me a suggestion.


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> Guys totally off the topic. I want to buy an iphone or a mobile thats works well with internet. Can somebody give me a suggestion.


Anytime iPhone 4! Best phone ever 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

and which brand or co. ?


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> and which brand or co. ?


iPhone 4!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

iNinjaN said:


> Anytime iPhone 4! Best phone ever
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I like this info.!!! Gr8 going.


----------



## australia.uae

iNinjaN said:


> iPhone 4!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Ok Ininjan,

thanks for that


----------



## SlimNeo

not sure some one posted this or not.

One guy posted in some other forum that he got a CO yesterday 176 Sep 29 applicant. Got 18th march mail.

ANZCO accountant 

27/8/10 IELTS results, ICAA Skills Assessment passed 28/9/10 176 family sponsored Visa application lodged (cat 3) 29/9/10, CO 25/5/10


-Neo-


----------



## australia.uae

SlimNeo said:


> not sure some one posted this or not.
> 
> One guy posted in some other forum that he got a CO yesterday 176 Sep 29 applicant. Got 18th march mail.
> 
> ANZCO accountant
> 
> 27/8/10 IELTS results, ICAA Skills Assessment passed 28/9/10 176 family sponsored Visa application lodged (cat 3) 29/9/10, CO 25/5/10
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Neo,

can we have the link


----------



## SlimNeo

australia.uae said:


> Neo,
> 
> can we have the link


September 2010 Applicants - Page 5 : British Expat Discussion Forum

i think its she not he .

-Neo-


----------



## australia.uae

SlimNeo said:


> September 2010 Applicants - Page 5 : British Expat Discussion Forum
> 
> i think its she not he .
> 
> -Neo-


woh hooooo


----------



## uroojs

voddy said:


> congatulations!! I hope that you get the grant soooooon..may be tomorrow! yay!:clap2:



My prayers are also with you.

All the best.

No doubt it was a very slow week... no grant no CO allocation !!!!!!


WAKE UP DIAC PLZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## australia.uae

uroojs said:


> My prayers are also with you.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> No doubt it was a very slow week... no grant no CO allocation !!!!!!
> 
> 
> WAKE UP DIAC PLZZZZZZZZZ


Thanks uroojs. But i think they are doing their best. All of us have our BIG DAY... THE DAY right there on the calender in front of us . :clap2:


----------



## iwh_aus

*wooohoooooo...*

Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached 
Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
Thanks


----------



## australia.uae

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks


CONGRATZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Good Luck. Really happy for you.


----------



## Dhawal

iwh_aus said:


> Hi iwh_aus,
> Congrats for the visa grant...........Things seem to be moving fast.....When in september did u apply for the visa?


----------



## matchless

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks


Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:

did u get the direct grant wthout CO allocation? wht was ur exact date of lodgement?


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks


Congrats!!!! That's an awesome news!! Means they are accessing cases in background 

Wooooowwwwww congrats again!!!
:clap2:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Guys in mumbai any idea how much time would it take to do the pcc for both the primary applicant and secondary applicant in mumbai?


----------



## iNinjaN

matchless said:


> Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> did u get the direct grant wthout CO allocation? wht was ur exact date of lodgement?


12 Sep is exact lodgment date!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks


WOW!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Many congrats iwh_aus. This is beautiful and inspiring news. Just when things seemed down along comes some great news. Did you get the 18th March email?

Guys, this means cases ARE being processed in the background. This is for Gaurav, toti, and Carol_E. Things are definitely moving and I think the COs are avoiding unnecessary updates so they can spend even more time on the actual processing. Way to go DIAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iNinjaN

Normally 1-2 weeks if ur earlier pcc report when u made ur passport is clear!

Else 3-4 weeks!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

iNinjaN said:


> Normally 1-2 weeks if ur earlier pcc report when u made ur passport is clear!
> 
> Else 3-4 weeks!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


This is for dhaval question reply!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> WOW!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Many congrats iwh_aus. This is beautiful and inspiring news. Just when thing seemed down along comes some great news. Did you get the 18th March email?
> 
> Guys, this means cases ARE being processed in the background. This is for Gaurav, toti, and Carol_E. Things are definitely moving and I think the COs are avoiding unnecessary updates so they can spend even more time on the actual processing. Way to go DIAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes he has got 18 march email!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

And he has applied from LR.


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks iNinjaN for the reply.....


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> And he has applied from LR.


Now I believe urs should come by tomm!!! U should get a grant letter by tomm!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

iNinjaN said:


> Now I believe urs should come by tomm!!! U should get a grant letter by tomm!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


:hug: I hope so.


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> :hug: I hope so.


:hug: sure it will happen!!! :tea:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

iNinjaN said:


> :hug: sure it will happen!!! :tea:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


:amen:


----------



## australia.uae

btw ininjan , I see a chance for you as well. may be you will get one before me:thumb:


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> btw ininjan , I see a chance for you as well. may be you will get one before me:thumb:


I m not expecting before 18 June 2011 week as I have applied on 16 feb 2011 and have got 18 march email! 

So I m hoping I can see some movement in my case by 18 June week, nothing before that!!!!

But urs I believe should happen something by tomm or worst case next week!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## zoranl

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks



Congrats iwh_aus. Great news regarding your visa grant. As you are little ahead of me with the lodgement date (I applied for visa on August 23, 2010), maybe some good news will wait for me tomorrow or next week.

Wish you a good luck in your new life in Australia.

Cheers, 

Zoran


----------



## HermanB

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks


Wow, congratz! Hopefully this means that they will soon start looking at October cases (that received the mail). But I guess it's still a 'luck' thing .

All the best!


----------



## iNinjaN

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks


Can u also let us know from which team u got grant letter? Team 4?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks


Hehhh...Congratssssss:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Gaurav

Congrats iwh_aus :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Every1 will get their share of happiness soon


----------



## Gaurav

ausimmi said:


> WOW!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Many congrats iwh_aus. This is beautiful and inspiring news. Just when things seemed down along comes some great news. Did you get the 18th March email?
> 
> Guys, this means cases ARE being processed in the background. This is for Gaurav, toti, and Carol_E. Things are definitely moving and I think the COs are avoiding unnecessary updates so they can spend even more time on the actual processing. Way to go DIAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup, we do expect such a thing!!!! :focus:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks


Congrat :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## iwh_aus

*Thanks a lot for the wishes*

Thanks everyone for the wishes.
I hope everyone gets the grant soon and shares their happiness.

To answer some of the questions that were asked:
We applied on 12-9-2010
Got the 18th March email
Uploaded PCC and Medicals early May 2011
Waited dearly for CO allocation seeing many September 2010 applicants getting COs
Found the email today morning in the inbox saying that the visa has been granted

The CO was from Team 2 although we didnt get to see CO allocation and visa grant as two discrete events. So in that sense, for us, it was kind of a straight grant.

I would be more than happy to answer any further questions and would be around on the forum to share our experiences.

Thanks again for the warm comments.


----------



## Gazza1977

Ya just bin told to go ahead and get my Medicals and police checks whoo hoo! Can I go to any doctors or does it have to be a certain one??


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Ya just bin told to go ahead and get my Medicals and police checks whoo hoo! Can I go to any doctors or does it have to be a certain one??


WOWZ!!!! Many congratz man!!!! The doctor has to be one of these: United Kingdom – Panel Doctors 

Keep us all updated on your new life


----------



## Gazza1977

Thanks mate any ideas on how much this costs and how long it takes?


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Thanks mate any ideas on how much this costs and how long it takes?


Errrr no idea about the costs but I do know in Britain it costs an arm and a leg. Sorry for being the bearer of bad news...

I checked the link and it seems all clinics in Britain are e-clinics. This means your reports will be uploaded as soon as they get done. After that, it will be some time before they are completely processed. Seems to be taking about a month nowadays...


----------



## Gazza1977

Ow ok!!! Is that a mouth before get checked or a mouth before we get granted our visa?


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Ow ok!!! Is that a mouth before get checked or a mouth before we get granted our visa?


Well if you have been told to go for medicals + PCC by your CO then probably these are the only two things standing between you and the visa. You should get the visa soon after your medicals + PCC get accepted. So yes, you should have the visa in just about a month after submitting medicals + PCC. And there is a possibility that it may take even less!!!!


----------



## Gazza1977

Fingers crossed let's hope I don't fail!!! I'm bit over weight! High bp too!!


----------



## Guest

Gazza1977 said:


> Fingers crossed let's hope I don't fail!!! I'm bit over weight! High bp too!!


Naaah minor things should be OK. Everyone can't be a 30 year old Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## iNinjaN

Gazza1977 said:


> Fingers crossed let's hope I don't fail!!! I'm bit over weight! High bp too!!


Congrats for getting a CO!!!

Can u please share ur timelines as when u applied and which category? What's ur anzsco code and whether u got 18 march email?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Gazza1977

Err first started with agent on 15 feb 2010 doing 176 as to sa. Passed skills assement for a greenkeeper on November 22nd 2010 

Passed state sponcership to south aus on April 5th 2011 

Application submitted to diac on may 6th 2011 

Medicals/ police report asked for today!!

No I never got no email my agent tells me when to do stuff! 
Hope this helps


----------



## iNinjaN

Gazza1977 said:


> Err first started with agent on 15 feb 2010 doing 176 as to sa. Passed skills assement for a greenkeeper on November 22nd 2010
> 
> Passed state sponcership to south aus on April 5th 2011
> 
> Application submitted to diac on may 6th 2011
> 
> Medicals/ police report asked for today!!
> 
> No I never got no email my agent tells me when to do stuff!
> Hope this helps


Ohh thanks for info!!! U have applied for 176!!! That surely helps!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## ibarry

Hi guys,
I have received my PCC today and i was just wondering if its a good idea if send it to DIAC to the email address provided for additional document. Like you can see on my signature am a paper base applicant and do you think i need to go ahead by sending some additional document such as some bank statement and so on?Also i have noticed that when i lodge my application,my wife IELTS exam was expired by 7month. But the application was validate though. I have read on DIAC website that we can also prove functional english by proving a 5yrs secondary education taught in english. My wife had done her school certificate which is call year 10 in OZ. Do you think by providing her school certificate this can proved she has functional english??
Any advise would be much appreciated


----------



## Carol E

iwh_aus said:


> Got an email from DIAC today with the grant letter attached
> Thanks a lot to everyone on this forum for helping us right from the start.
> I hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> Thanks


Hey :clap2::clap2::clap2: CONGRATULATIONS:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest

ibarry said:


> Hi guys,
> I have received my PCC today and i was just wondering if its a good idea if send it to DIAC to the email address provided for additional document. Like you can see on my signature am a paper base applicant and do you think i need to go ahead by sending some additional document such as some bank statement and so on?Also i have noticed that when i lodge my application,my wife IELTS exam was expired by 7month. But the application was validate though. I have read on DIAC website that we can also prove functional english by proving a 5yrs secondary education taught in english. My wife had done her school certificate which is call year 10 in OZ. Do you think by providing her school certificate this can proved she has functional english??
> Any advise would be much appreciated


Hi ibarry,

Your application has come under the processing timeline on May 6, 2011. You should wait for 6 weeks for a CO to contact. This means if you haven't been contacted by 17 June 2011, you should raise a PLE and ask an explanation for why you haven't been contacted after all this time. I think you should hold off on providing any documents until you are contacted by DIAC itself. Best of luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Hi ibarry,
> 
> Your application has come under the processing timeline on May 6, 2011. You should wait for 6 weeks for a CO to contact. This means if you haven't been contacted by 17 June 2011, you should raise a PLE and ask an explanation for why you haven't been contacted after all this time. I think you should hold off on providing any documents until you are contacted by DIAC itself. Best of luck and keep us posted!!!


I believe ibarry has applied on 9 dec 2010  some mistake in ur reading I believe!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

ibarry said:


> Hi guys,
> I have received my PCC today and i was just wondering if its a good idea if send it to DIAC to the email address provided for additional document. Like you can see on my signature am a paper base applicant and do you think i need to go ahead by sending some additional document such as some bank statement and so on?Also i have noticed that when i lodge my application,my wife IELTS exam was expired by 7month. But the application was validate though. I have read on DIAC website that we can also prove functional english by proving a 5yrs secondary education taught in english. My wife had done her school certificate which is call year 10 in OZ. Do you think by providing her school certificate this can proved she has functional english??
> Any advise would be much appreciated


Ibarry, would suggest to go ahead and submit ur pcc upfront as there is time for ur application yet to be picked up! So when the CO I'd allocated, He will have most of docs to finalize ur case!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> I believe ibarry has applied on 9 dec 2010  some mistake in ur reading I believe!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


   Ooops my bad...


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Ibarry, would suggest to go ahead and submit ur pcc upfront as there is time for ur application yet to be picked up! So when the CO I'd allocated, He will have most of docs to finalize ur case!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


The official DIAC tag line is that people who haven't received the 18th July email should wait for the CO to formally ask for medicals + PCC. I like to folllow thiis, even though in practice people are getting good result from front loading.


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> The official DIAC tag line is that people who haven't received the 18th July email should wait for the CO to formally ask for medicals + PCC. I like to folllow thiis, even though in practice people are getting good result from front loading.


I believe u meant 18th march email  :tea:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> I believe u meant 18th march email  :tea:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


LOL. It's 1:05 A.M. here. I should be asleep


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> LOL. It's 1:05 A.M. here. I should be asleep


An it's 1.41 am here! Gud night! Sweet dreams! 

-Ninja-


----------



## Artemisa

ausimmi said:


> LOL. It's 1:05 A.M. here. I should be asleep


And here is 17:15, and I'm still working ¬¬


----------



## yks

iNinjaN said:


> I believe u meant 18th march email  :tea:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Even i was thinking that i would start the process for PCC and medicals after i get the mail from DIAC.

But as i was getting my 457 extended the CO asked for my wifes medicals.
So i thought i will get it done now itself along with my wifes medicals.

Being a dec 2010 (Application lodge) i expect my application to be picked up some where in July or August.

Just trying to make sure that i have all the reuired documents in place so that CO doesn't spend any time in asking additional documents 
.

keeping my Fingers clrossed 

:ranger:


----------



## orange12

it's friday...
if we dont get news today, that means another weeeeeeeek. goshh 

aug 2010 175 from LR but no news/update. 

but it's the weekend so...we should all be cheery!


----------



## codename

just a question here... I have gone thru medical checkup and the panel doc had courier the medical report to Global health. I checked online tracking system on whether the parcel has reached, and it is already delivered to Global health.

my question is : will my document checklist status on medical checkup change? 
please advise

i yet to have a CO, only received 18th March email


----------



## Gaurav

codename said:


> just a question here... I have gone thru medical checkup and the panel doc had courier the medical report to Global health. I checked online tracking system on whether the parcel has reached, and it is already delivered to Global health.
> 
> my question is : will my document checklist status on medical checkup change?
> please advise
> 
> i yet to have a CO, only received 18th March email


The documen checklist will change to MET as it is updated by Doctor and not CO.


----------



## Gaurav

orange12 said:


> it's friday...
> if we dont get news today, that means another weeeeeeeek. goshh
> 
> aug 2010 175 from LR but no news/update.
> 
> but it's the weekend so...we should all be cheery!


They are checking our application from backend, even if u don't get update ur application will be processes as per ur application date.


----------



## uroojs

iwh_aus said:


> Thanks everyone for the wishes.
> I hope everyone gets the grant soon and shares their happiness.
> 
> To answer some of the questions that were asked:
> We applied on 12-9-2010
> Got the 18th March email
> Uploaded PCC and Medicals early May 2011
> Waited dearly for CO allocation seeing many September 2010 applicants getting COs
> Found the email today morning in the inbox saying that the visa has been granted
> 
> The CO was from Team 2 although we didnt get to see CO allocation and visa grant as two discrete events. So in that sense, for us, it was kind of a straight grant.
> 
> I would be more than happy to answer any further questions and would be around on the forum to share our experiences.
> 
> Thanks again for the warm comments.




Congrats !!!

All the best for your future life in Aussie Land


----------



## cizeca

amer said:


> Haha voddy, you are right. Perhaps there should organise a meetup sessions for new migrants from this forum.lane:


foy syney as well


----------



## uroojs

iwh_aus said:


> Thanks everyone for the wishes.
> I hope everyone gets the grant soon and shares their happiness.
> 
> To answer some of the questions that were asked:
> We applied on 12-9-2010
> Got the 18th March email
> Uploaded PCC and Medicals early May 2011
> Waited dearly for CO allocation seeing many September 2010 applicants getting COs
> Found the email today morning in the inbox saying that the visa has been granted
> 
> The CO was from Team 2 although we didnt get to see CO allocation and visa grant as two discrete events. So in that sense, for us, it was kind of a straight grant.
> 
> I would be more than happy to answer any further questions and would be around on the forum to share our experiences.
> 
> Thanks again for the warm comments.




Congrats !!!

All the best for your future life in Aussie Land


----------



## ibarry

Thanks guys for replying.but what about my wife IELTS? DO you think sending some additional doc such as her school certificate can prove her functional english?


----------



## HermanB

My personal opinion and looking at the processing times is that there is no way that all of us that received the 18 March mail will receive a CO before the 17th of June, that is why I feel with our case we'll be lucky to get one in August/September, not before that, lol.

All the best guys, and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> My personal opinion and looking at the processing times is that there is no way that all of us that received the 18 March mail will receive a CO before the 17th of June, that is why I feel with our case we'll be lucky to get one in August/September, not before that, lol.
> 
> All the best guys, and enjoy the weekend!


Herman, I bet it will be dealt with! U cannot imagine what's happening in background!!! Will update some more information in some time!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Herman, I bet it will be dealt with! U cannot imagine what's happening in background!!! Will update some more information in some time!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


   Note that iNinjaN has signed 'Ninja' here. I can just imagine him breaking into the DIAC building to spy on the COs...


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Herman, I bet it will be dealt with! U cannot imagine what's happening in background!!! Will update some more information in some time!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hey Ninja. Thank you, I guess it's just frustrating at the moment as I am a registered teacher now in Victoria, just need to get the visa to apply for work and then hopefully I can work again. I've been jobless for 5 months now . The 18 March mail gave hope, that otherwise wouldn't have been there as we bargained on end of next year. And for that hope to just slowly week by week get less is even worse than not having had that mail at all, lol.

Well, let's see what happens . All the best and good luck with everything!


----------



## ppjagnaan

Guys,

Off the topic, just need your opinion on this. I am resigning from my current job as external auditor by the end of June 2011. In what way will this adversely affect my application, if at all? As I understand, DIAC only assesses an applicant for "specific work experience" in his/her nominated occupation AT THE TIME of application, not subsequently. Would they possibly ask for an updated employer reference? I have provided DIAC with the reference letter at the time of application, in the format that they require (company letterhead with duties and responsibilities). I hope I'd really get the CO by June 18th (I received March 18th mail), it would be much easier for me to obtain employer related documents (in case DIAC asks for more) while I'm still with the company. 

Thanks


----------



## uroojs

May be no newz is good news !!!

I wonder when my CO will wake up !


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> May be no newz is good news !!!
> 
> I wonder when my CO will wake up !


Cheer up uroojs. binary-zero has posted today: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/79654-grant-letter-traveling.html saying he will be getting the grant letter in two weeks' time. He is a Nov 2009 applicant and got CO in Feb 2010. That is just about your time frame. You will hear good news soon Insha Allah.


----------



## Guest

ppjagnaan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Off the topic, just need your opinion on this. I am resigning from my current job as external auditor by the end of June 2011. In what way will this adversely affect my application, if at all? As I understand, DIAC only assesses an applicant for "specific work experience" in his/her nominated occupation AT THE TIME of application, not subsequently. Would they possibly ask for an updated employer reference? I have provided DIAC with the reference letter at the time of application, in the format that they require (company letterhead with duties and responsibilities). I hope I'd really get the CO by June 18th (I received March 18th mail), it would be much easier for me to obtain employer related documents (in case DIAC asks for more) while I'm still with the company.
> 
> Thanks


Well there is certainly a slight risk here if you say you won't be able to get docs easily. We really can't say what additional docs the CO would ask for...


----------



## HermanB

ppjagnaan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Off the topic, just need your opinion on this. I am resigning from my current job as external auditor by the end of June 2011. In what way will this adversely affect my application, if at all? As I understand, DIAC only assesses an applicant for "specific work experience" in his/her nominated occupation AT THE TIME of application, not subsequently. Would they possibly ask for an updated employer reference? I have provided DIAC with the reference letter at the time of application, in the format that they require (company letterhead with duties and responsibilities). I hope I'd really get the CO by June 18th (I received March 18th mail), it would be much easier for me to obtain employer related documents (in case DIAC asks for more) while I'm still with the company.
> 
> Thanks


Hello. Well, my wife applied as an external auditor as well (she is main applicant), and we lodged in October, she left end of December last year. She is now not even working as an external auditor, and I asked our migration agent (10+ years experience) whether this will affect her and if she needed to get a reference letter. She told us that it is only applicable to work at the time of application, as you stated. 

Thus if you only started there after the application, it is very unlikely that they will require you to submit a letter from that company. On another topic, do you have your CA (Chartered Accountant)?

All the best!!


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Hello. Well, my wife applied as an external auditor as well (she is main applicant), and we lodged in October, she left end of December last year. She is now not even working as an external auditor, and I asked our migration agent (10+ years experience) whether this will affect her and if she needed to get a reference letter. She told us that it is only applicable to work at the time of application, as you stated.
> 
> Thus if you only started there after the application, it is very unlikely that they will require you to submit a letter from that company. On another topic, do you have your CA (Chartered Accountant)?
> 
> All the best!!


Herman,

We haven't seen the reference letter he has submitted and can't comment if it will pass DIAC's requirements. There is a possibility that the CO might ask him for more CONTENT in the letter, that is, the CO might not be satisfied with what he sees. In general, until the application is considered by the CO we can't really say what additional things he is going to asck for...


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> Herman,
> 
> We haven't seen the reference letter he has submitted and can't comment if it will pass DIAC's requirements. There is a possibility that the CO might ask him for more CONTENT in the letter, that is, the CO might not be satisfied with what he sees. In general, until the application is considered by the CO we can't really say what additional things he is going to asck for...


Ah, sorry, I might have misread, I thought the employer he is talking about he started working at AFTER application. In that case he wouldn't need a letter from them. But concerning the content of the letter, that is why it is better to use an agent, she sent our letters back so many times until it was 110% on standard, lol.

Let's hope everyone's docs are 100% though, and I'm sure they are .

All the best!


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Ah, sorry, I might have misread, I thought the employer he is talking about he started working at AFTER application. In that case he wouldn't need a letter from them. But concerning the content of the letter, that is why it is better to use an agent, she sent our letters back so many times until it was 110% on standard, lol.
> 
> Let's hope everyone's docs are 100% though, and I'm sure they are .
> 
> All the best!


You are right that using an agent - one who really knows what he/she is doing and is MARA registered - minimizes this risk greatly. Actually, it greatly minimizes the OVERALL risk in the application as well because these people have passed many examinations and are trained to think like the COs. Don't fret about your application too much. Consider iwh_aus's case who simply got the grant letter without any contact by the CO. It proves that cases from Setp 2010 are not only being considered but are also being finalized. And yesterday we heard news about Sept 29 applicant getting a CO. IF the DIAC misses the June 18 deadline, it will only miss it by half a month or AT MOST (and in a very extreme and rare case) by a month. No more than that. Best of luck!!!


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> You are right that using an agent - one who really knows what he/she is doing and is MARA registered - minimizes this risk greatly. Actually, it greatly minimizes the OVERALL risk in the application as well because these people have passed many examinations and are trained to think like the COs. Don't fret about your application too much. Consider iwh_aus's case who simply got the grant letter without any contact by the CO. It proves that cases from Setp 2010 are not only being considered but are also being finalized. And yesterday we heard news about Sept 29 applicant getting a CO. IF the DIAC misses the June 18 deadline, it will only miss it by half a month or AT MOST (and in a very extreme and rare case) by a month. No more than that. Best of luck!!!


Thank you ausimmi. Honestly, I really hope everyone over here gets their visas soon so that they can start their new lives in Oz. All the best for you too! Yeah, our agent is MARA and some other place registered . The are based near Adelaide .

Good luck!


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Note that iNinjaN has signed 'Ninja' here. I can just imagine him breaking into the DIAC building to spy on the COs...


Lolzzz :rofl:

Hmm that's a good idea! May be I can give a try!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## ppjagnaan

HermanB said:


> Hello. Well, my wife applied as an external auditor as well (she is main applicant), and we lodged in October, she left end of December last year. She is now not even working as an external auditor, and I asked our migration agent (10+ years experience) whether this will affect her and if she needed to get a reference letter. She told us that it is only applicable to work at the time of application, as you stated.
> 
> Thus if you only started there after the application, it is very unlikely that they will require you to submit a letter from that company. On another topic, do you have your CA (Chartered Accountant)?
> 
> All the best!!


Thanks for that info. Nope, I'm not a CA..not yet. I intend to get it in Australia, if granted the PR.


----------



## HermanB

ppjagnaan said:


> Thanks for that info. Nope, I'm not a CA..not yet. I intend to get it in Australia, if granted the PR.


Ah, I hope that I'm correct though. But if your previous employers letter is 100%, it shouldn't be a problem. My wife is a CA(SA), she actually worked at KPMG for 3 years . I myself am a secondary school teacher (Science and Biology). Got my registration with the Victorian Institute of Teaching yesterday .

I hope there are good positions for CA's in Oz, as well as teacher positions, but guess we'll see once we have PR . All the best for you!


----------



## ppjagnaan

HermanB said:


> Ah, I hope that I'm correct though. But if your previous employers letter is 100%, it shouldn't be a problem. My wife is a CA(SA), she actually worked at KPMG for 3 years . I myself am a secondary school teacher (Science and Biology). Got my registration with the Victorian Institute of Teaching yesterday .
> 
> I hope there are good positions for CA's in Oz, as well as teacher positions, but guess we'll see once we have PR . All the best for you!


The fact that your wife resigned in December subsequent to your application gives me the comfort level that mine will be ok, hopefully. Funny, I'm with KPMG too, more than 3 years already, be leaving by June.


----------



## HermanB

ppjagnaan said:


> The fact that your wife resigned in December subsequent to your application gives me the comfort level that mine will be ok, hopefully. Funny, I'm with KPMG too, more than 3 years already, be leaving by June.


Hehe, that is quite a coincidence. Either way, good luck over there!


----------



## ppjagnaan

HermanB said:


> Hehe, that is quite a coincidence. Either way, good luck over there!


Good luck to you too. Oh, lastly, if by the time I leave KPMG and will not get a CO yet, need I update DIAC of this change in my employment status? I will be jobless by July LOL.


----------



## HermanB

ppjagnaan said:


> Good luck to you too. Oh, lastly, if by the time I leave KPMG and will not get a CO yet, need I update DIAC of this change in my employment status? I will be jobless by July LOL.


If you don't have one, you might have to. We did with my wife by filling in a form 1022 (change of circumstances). You definitely need the reference letter from KPMG either way for you application, which I assume you already uploaded?


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Hey Ninja. Thank you, I guess it's just frustrating at the moment as I am a registered teacher now in Victoria, just need to get the visa to apply for work and then hopefully I can work again. I've been jobless for 5 months now . The 18 March mail gave hope, that otherwise wouldn't have been there as we bargained on end of next year. And for that hope to just slowly week by week get less is even worse than not having had that mail at all, lol.
> 
> Well, let's see what happens . All the best and good luck with everything!


Yeah Herman I understand, I hope u will surprise us soon in next 2 weeks by grant letter 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Yeah Herman I understand, I hope u will surprise us soon in next 2 weeks by grant letter
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Yeah, that would be nice and thank you ninja! All the best!


----------



## ppjagnaan

HermanB said:


> If you don't have one, you might have to. We did with my wife by filling in a form 1022 (change of circumstances). You definitely need the reference letter from KPMG either way for you application, which I assume you already uploaded?


Yes, already uploaded the reference letter at the time of my application. The HRD knows what I needed in the reference letter because they said they have made several of it for australian visa application. It contains basically my technical responsibilities as audit supervisor. So I hope no further requests from the CO. *crossing fingers*


----------



## HermanB

ppjagnaan said:


> Yes, already uploaded the reference letter at the time of my application. The HRD knows what I needed in the reference letter because they said they have made several of it for australian visa application. It contains basically my technical responsibilities as audit supervisor. So I hope no further requests from the CO. *crossing fingers*


Ah, should be fine, my wife left when she had that title as well . So, now problems should arise, but don't want to give false info. First let's see what the CO's say . All the best!


----------



## ppjagnaan

HermanB said:


> Ah, should be fine, my wife left when she had that title as well . So, now problems should arise, but don't want to give false info. First let's see what the CO's say . All the best!


All the best!


----------



## australia.uae

Hi guys,

GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now. 
I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet. 

Finallyyy my wait is over.

Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## HermanB

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


Wow!!!! Congratz!!!! This is really great news! I'm glad your long wait is over at last! All the best and maybe see in Oz soon .


----------



## Dhawal

australia.uae said:


> Wow australia.uae congrats for the grant........All the best for the move....Things are definitely moving fast now......


----------



## Onynz

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


A big congratulations to you sir.. mind if you could again share your timeline? thanks


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


Wooooohooooo. Good going australia.uae :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Now don't forget you promised just yesterday you will read that link I told you about earlier


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


Wooooowwhoo great news!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! A big :hug: to you as well.... Good to see that DIAC is working fast and giving +ve hope ... 

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Hope to meet u soon in Australia :tea::tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:
Enjoy and keep us updated about ur further plans!!!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

*Just a positive thought *

Ok, here are some facts which we need to think along; when we are bringing pain in our head wondering 

why DIAC is working so SLOW!!! :focus:

PFB the stats for the number of applications launched - 
-----------------------------------
Month-Year	Total
-----------------------------------
July-2010 596
Aug-2010 796
Sep-2010 576
Oct-2010 447
Nov-2010 485
Dec-2010 629
Jan-2011 588
Feb-2011 543
Mar-2011 914
Apr-2011 759
May-2011 355
-----------------------------------
Grand Total	6688
-----------------------------------


Now we all are thinking that applications are moving slow for month of July - Nov 2010. A point to note 

that "State Migration Plan" has not started activly during this period. If observed, SMP started from 

Nov 2010 onwards and; from Nov 2010 end onwards the number of applications had increased in 176 

category...!

Before Nov end 2010, number of applications under 175 were more as compared to number of aapplications 

under 176 category... 

So if we buy this statement, and we know that they have reached Sep End by yesterday, I believe by 

looking at the current rate, by 6th or 7th June 2011, most of the applicants till Nov 2010 should get a 

CO (not this allocation might not be visible to us as we know that COs are porcessing the cases in 

background and then straight providing grant letters, if papers are complete)


Now I believe there would be no one in March who has filed 175/176(family spon) who has got an email of 

18 march. This would be because, they would need some time to analyze the cases and then decide whether 

the cases can go ahead for Medical and PCC..... So I would consider that 18 March email was send to 

applicants who have filed 175/176(family spon) till Feb 2011 end


And then in from 8-Jun-11 to 18-Jun-11, cases from Dec 2010 to March 18 2011, should be picked up for 

processing as there would be comparatively less cases during this period (as most lodgements were under 

state migrations 176 ....)

So I still believe DIAC should be able to meet the 18 June Deadline, provided the number of 175 

applications are less from Dec-2010 to 18-March-2011...

I know i might be too optimistic... But I still have faith that DIAC will be able to meet the deadline 

of 18-Mjune 2011, just it might not be visible to us on 18-June as COs are working in background as 

well.. 

All the best Guys.... 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## savuka

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:



FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!! ENJOY celebrating with your loved ones!:clap2:


----------



## melinscotland

savuka said:


> FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!! ENJOY celebrating with your loved ones!:clap2:


Congratulations


----------



## matchless

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


GREAT, wowwwwww..................:clap2::clap2::clap2:

many many congrats to u


----------



## iwh_aus

Huge congrats australia.uae!!!
Good luck for the move.

I believe things are starting to move again.




australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Suhel

*Fantastic news!!!!!!!*



australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:



GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!lane:

Enjoy this memoriable day :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gaurav

Congrats australia.uae :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Carol E

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


Hi australia.uae,

:clap2::clap2: Congratulations:clap2::clap2:
Good luck in your new lifelane:

Carol


----------



## ibarry

iNinjaN said:


> Ok, here are some facts which we need to think along; when we are bringing pain in our head wondering
> 
> why DIAC is working so SLOW!!! :focus:
> 
> PFB the stats for the number of applications launched -
> -----------------------------------
> Month-Year	Total
> -----------------------------------
> July-2010 596
> Aug-2010 796
> Sep-2010 576
> Oct-2010 447
> Nov-2010 485
> Dec-2010 629
> Jan-2011 588
> Feb-2011 543
> Mar-2011 914
> Apr-2011 759
> May-2011 355
> -----------------------------------
> Grand Total	6688
> -----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Now we all are thinking that applications are moving slow for month of July - Nov 2010. A point to note
> 
> that "State Migration Plan" has not started activly during this period. If observed, SMP started from
> 
> Nov 2010 onwards and; from Nov 2010 end onwards the number of applications had increased in 176
> 
> category...!
> 
> Before Nov end 2010, number of applications under 175 were more as compared to number of aapplications
> 
> under 176 category...
> 
> So if we buy this statement, and we know that they have reached Sep End by yesterday, I believe by
> 
> looking at the current rate, by 6th or 7th June 2011, most of the applicants till Nov 2010 should get a
> 
> CO (not this allocation might not be visible to us as we know that COs are porcessing the cases in
> 
> background and then straight providing grant letters, if papers are complete)
> 
> 
> Now I believe there would be no one in March who has filed 175/176(family spon) who has got an email of
> 
> 18 march. This would be because, they would need some time to analyze the cases and then decide whether
> 
> the cases can go ahead for Medical and PCC..... So I would consider that 18 March email was send to
> 
> applicants who have filed 175/176(family spon) till Feb 2011 end
> 
> 
> And then in from 8-Jun-11 to 18-Jun-11, cases from Dec 2010 to March 18 2011, should be picked up for
> 
> processing as there would be comparatively less cases during this period (as most lodgements were under
> 
> state migrations 176 ....)
> 
> So I still believe DIAC should be able to meet the 18 June Deadline, provided the number of 175
> 
> applications are less from Dec-2010 to 18-March-2011...
> 
> I know i might be too optimistic... But I still have faith that DIAC will be able to meet the deadline
> 
> of 18-Mjune 2011, just it might not be visible to us on 18-June as COs are working in background as
> 
> well..
> 
> All the best Guys....
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


seems you are following DIAC movement rreally close lol.but according to your report, this only apply to online application not paper base.like i said in a past post here, all these figures about the number of applicant from the skill matching database is only for online applicant.for e.g my application dont figure on the skill matching database for DEC2010. Now we dont know how many applicants like me are not featured on the SMD. So i dont think you should take SMD info to make your calculation. what i think we all need to stick to the fortnight update of DIAC. Those Sept10 CO allocation are applicant i suppose which is easier and ready for visa grant. Maybe CO are filtering some applicant upfront which are decision ready cases. We cant make estimation about their speed of processing from the Sept10 applicants who have been allocated a CO. I think which should keep focus on the fortnight update.But hopefully maybe some of us can have a CO allocation even if we are far from the date on the DIAC update.
We just need to be patient and see if they are keeping there speed of 3months in a 15days.


----------



## iNinjaN

ibarry said:


> seems you are following DIAC movement rreally close lol.but according to your report, this only apply to online application not paper base.like i said in a past post here, all these figures about the number of applicant from the skill matching database is only for online applicant.for e.g my application dont figure on the skill matching database for DEC2010. Now we dont know how many applicants like me are not featured on the SMD. So i dont think you should take SMD info to make your calculation. what i think we all need to stick to the fortnight update of DIAC. Those Sept10 CO allocation are applicant i suppose which is easier and ready for visa grant. Maybe CO are filtering some applicant upfront which are decision ready cases. We cant make estimation about their speed of processing from the Sept10 applicants who have been allocated a CO. I think which should keep focus on the fortnight update.But hopefully maybe some of us can have a CO allocation even if we are far from the date on the DIAC update.
> We just need to be patient and see if they are keeping there speed of 3months in a 15days.


As no body can guess the percentage of paper based applications, atleast we could try drawing sone inference from online SMD? I took support of these numbers to explain the concept a what might be happening in diac!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## ibarry

iNinjaN said:


> As no body can guess the percentage of paper based applications, atleast we could try drawing sone inference from online SMD? I took support of these numbers to explain the concept a what might be happening in diac!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


yea i understand your concept.But i we can deduct is that the next update will be important as May10 & June10 overseas applicant were closed. What am expecting is at least they reached end of Aug10 or even later. What are your thoughts about this?Lets try to forget those Sept10 CO allocation. Am just sticking to what is official by DIAC


----------



## iNinjaN

ibarry said:


> yea i understand your concept.But i we can deduct is that the next update will be important as May10 & June10 overseas applicant were closed. What am expecting is at least they reached end of Aug10 or even later. What are your thoughts about this?Lets try to forget those Sept10 CO allocation. Am just sticking to what is official by DIAC


Hmm well next update might just state till July 2010.... As in previous update 176 was running 23 days behind (30 April 2011) and they would be prioritizing 176 first!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## ibarry

iNinjaN said:


> Hmm well next update might just state till July 2010.... As in previous update 176 was running 23 days behind (30 April 2011) and they would be prioritizing 176 first!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Yea maybe,but how many 176 applicants did DIAC received after 30th April 2010??maybe they had freezes on this date as there were not much applications after this due to the implementation of the new SMP.Also what we can noticed is that before the closure of overseas application last yr there were lots of visa grant and CO allocation for applicant on the CSL. So i supposed theres not many application left during this period. Maybe am a bit too optimist


----------



## iNinjaN

ibarry said:


> Yea maybe,but how many 176 applicants did DIAC received after 30th April 2010??maybe they had freezes on this date as there were not much applications after this due to the implementation of the new SMP.Also what we can noticed is that before the closure of overseas application last yr there were lots of visa grant and CO allocation for applicant on the CSL. So i supposed theres not many application left during this period. Maybe am a bit too optimist


Hmm actually Vic has honored many people state sponsorship in may! I myself have got one on may 2 approved, and few of my friends as well have got positive. Also for qld, ss is still up and running! So there are application pouring in 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

Just adding my two cents to the discussion here. I think ibarry's case is an exception. He should contact the SMD people and demand that his info should be made public. Otherwise there are many paper based applicants who have said their info is available on the SMD.

Ignoring the Septemeber allocations would be turning our faces away from facts. I mean would you also ignore australia.uae's case? Or for that matter, the cases of aussieland, drag288, iwh_aus and a whole host of other cases? I think we should rather say that it is the difficult cases that are being slowed down. We can safely say that DIAC is processing up till the end of Sept 2010 and will either start processing October 2010 in the next week or might already have started on it.

As for DIAC having to slow down for 176 SS, well Gazza1977 is a May 2011 applicant and he has recently been told to go for medicals + PCC - even though the 176 timeline is stuck at April 30  So it might just be a case of DIAC not updating properly OR they might not have received Form 1100 for some applicants and thus couldn't move the timeline further.


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Just adding my two cents to the discussion here. I think ibarry's case is an exception. He should contact the SMD people and demand that his info should be made public. Otherwise there are many paper based applicants who have said their info is available on the SMD.
> 
> Ignoring the Septemeber allocations would be turning our faces away from facts. I mean would you also ignore australia.uae's case? Or for that matter, the cases of aussieland, drag288, iwh_aus and a whole host of other cases? I think we should rather say that it is the difficult cases that are being slowed down. We can safely say that DIAC is processing up till the end of Sept 2010 and will either start processing October 2010 in the next week or might already have started on it.
> 
> As for DIAC having to slow down for 176 SS, well Gazza1977 is a May 2011 applicant and he has recently been told to go for medicals + PCC - even though the 176 timeline is stuck at April 30  So it might just be a case of DIAC not updating properly OR they might not have received Form 1100 for some applicants and thus couldn't move the timeline further.


Yeah! Agree with you  I m hoping that from dec 2010 to feb 2011 there shuld be less applications in 175 as state sponsorship started from nov end onwards!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: I feel your feelings now...


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


hehhhhh congrats!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
I can understand your feelings.......:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> My personal opinion and looking at the processing times is that there is no way that all of us that received the 18 March mail will receive a CO before the 17th of June, that is why I feel with our case we'll be lucky to get one in August/September, not before that, lol.
> 
> All the best guys, and enjoy the weekend!


Herman

if you can see the purpose of 18 march email , it's for application which could be finalized without CO allocation first , so Get the hint 
now you have finished meds and pcc , so excepect that will will directly will get the grant letter sooooooooon ,, GOD help my dear


----------



## toti

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


big congraaaats SAHAAB


----------



## toti

Onynz said:


> A big congratulations to you sir.. mind if you could again share your timeline? thanks


did you recive 18 march email ? which ANZSCO Code you are ... salamt po


----------



## toti

iwh_aus said:


> Huge congrats australia.uae!!!
> Good luck for the move.
> 
> I believe things are starting to move again.


congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaats :clap2:


----------



## Onynz

toti said:


> did you recive 18 march email ? which ANZSCO Code you are ... salamt po


I nominated Developer Programmer (ANZSCO 261312)


----------



## toti

Onynz said:


> I nominated Developer Programmer (ANZSCO 261312)


did you recived 18-march email ?


----------



## australia.uae

Hi guys,

How are all of you  Didnt log in during the weekend because i was busy celebrating . thanks all of you for the wishes. I hope all of you get it soon. 
My timeline is as follows:

Got Vetassess assessed: January 2010
Did IELTS: April 2010
Application submitted (VE 176): 30.04.2010
DIAC Mail: March 18th 2011
Case Officers mail asking for updated form 80, PCC and Meds: 16.04.2011
All Docs met: 16.04.2011
Submitted form 80, PCC and Meds: 20.04.2011
Medicals finalised: 25.05.2011
Visa Granted: 27.05.2011 :dance:

Now I need to update myself of the australian job market, with the limited time I have. 

Will be flying in another 3 months. 

thanks again guys


----------



## krishz

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:




wow.....congratz and good luck for your future....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:still didnt received any mail from CO..pls pray for me to get ma grant soon...


----------



## australia.uae

krishz said:


> wow.....congratz and good luck for your future....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:still didnt received any mail from CO..pls pray for me to get ma grant soon...


Defenitely. I want you all to be as happy as i am now. 

I think ininjan's intuitions can help you more. he was 100% sure i will get the grant friday and i did get it .


----------



## rozam

australia.uae said:


> Defenitely. I want you all to be as happy as i am now.
> 
> I think ininjan's intuitions can help you more. he was 100% sure i will get the grant friday and i did get it .


Congratulations
And all the best if luck


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> wow.....congratz and good luck for your future....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:still didnt received any mail from CO..pls pray for me to get ma grant soon...


WHy does the pcc take long for u?
In my country it takes 5 days


----------



## toti

rozam said:


> Congratulations
> And all the best if luck


hi rozam


what about you ? any updates ?


----------



## australia.uae

thanks rozam,

In fact after getting the 18th march mail we were confused whether to proceed with meds and pcc or to wait for the co's mail. By the time we reached a decision and started doing it, we got the Co's mail and we submitted soon after we got it. yes it took for me also 5 working days.


----------



## Nad

Hello everyone, 
I am new on this thread. although my case is different from you guys but i am writing here because this is the most active thread and i hope somebody will give me a suggestion. 

I applied for ACT SS on 1 Feb 2011. on May 6th my SS was refused. reason being: for the ACT ss i was to show an amount of $50000 in my account kept there for three months. now i don't have that amount so my agent (who is based in Australia) said in that case i have to show assets in my name which are worth that much and i can prove that i will be able to support myself for the first 6 months in ACT while i am looking for a job. I have a house which i am planning to sell when i will get my visa. so i got my property evaluated and completed all the requirements according to my agent.

My case was filed, now ACT refused the case because of my bank statement and did not give me the waiver.

now i am back to square one, i have to go through VETASSESS again, and my agents suggest that i should now apply for South Australia SS, as they are not particular about financial capacity.
I am very much confused. Any suggestions ????


----------



## codename

Gaurav said:


> The documen checklist will change to MET as it is updated by Doctor and not CO.


how long does it takes to hav the status change?>?


----------



## HermanB

rozam said:


> WHy does the pcc take long for u?
> In my country it takes 5 days


In my country it takes between 4 - 10 weeks, lol. That is bad, trust me. All the best!!


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> Herman
> 
> if you can see the purpose of 18 march email , it's for application which could be finalized without CO allocation first , so Get the hint
> now you have finished meds and pcc , so excepect that will will directly will get the grant letter sooooooooon ,, GOD help my dear


Hi toti, thanks, I really do hope you are right, but like my agent said: 'I'll believe it when I see it', lol. So, we'll see what happens in the next 2-3 weeks, but hopefully it all goes well for a lot of us.

All the best!


----------



## mathuraj2010

Hi,
Am a silent member in this forum. I just thought of shring my updates on this forum..
I have applied for my 175 visa on sep 2010 and i got CO allocated on may 17th 2011. only Indian PCC was pending from my side and all other documents has been changed to Met on may 17th itself. I haven't received the march 18th mail but still i did all my medicals in april itself.
one of my friend applied 175 visa in oct 2010 and he got allocated with CO on May 24th and got the visa on the same day.
so dont worry about the march 18th mail , the applications are processed according to lodgement date.


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> Defenitely. I want you all to be as happy as i am now.
> 
> I think ininjan's intuitions can help you more. he was 100% sure i will get the grant friday and i did get it .


Hey dude!! Happy to see u back and celebrating!!! For moving to Australia, would suggest u can plan to move by July end or august end worst as market is quiet good. The reason I m saying august end worst is because from nov 2 derby cup starts and it's difficult to search job from nov to Jan since Christmas also comes!!! So if u reach by august u will have atleast 2 good month to find job!!

All the best and keep us posted about ur plans 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

mathuraj2010 said:


> Hi,
> Am a silent member in this forum. I just thought of shring my updates on this forum..
> I have applied for my 175 visa on sep 2010 and i got CO allocated on may 17th 2011. only Indian PCC was pending from my side and all other documents has been changed to Met on may 17th itself. I haven't received the march 18th mail but still i did all my medicals in april itself.
> one of my friend applied 175 visa in oct 2010 and he got allocated with CO on May 24th and got the visa on the same day.
> so dont worry about the march 18th mail , the applications are processed according to lodgement date.


Woow that a great news congrats!!!!!!
Can u share what's ur anzsco code and ur friends one as well?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## australia.uae

iNinjaN said:


> Hey dude!! Happy to see u back and celebrating!!! For moving to Australia, would suggest u can plan to move by July end or august end worst as market is quiet good. The reason I m saying august end worst is because from nov 2 derby cup starts and it's difficult to search job from nov to Jan since Christmas also comes!!! So if u reach by august u will have atleast 2 good month to find job!!
> 
> All the best and keep us posted about ur plans
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hi Ininjan,

Yes very very very happy.  I keep checking the online status every now and then. Its a nice feeling to see everything MET after a wait of 1.5 years. 

I am planning to move in 2-3 months, because I have lot of things to solve here before I leave. I havent spoken to my employer yet. Will decide the exact date after that. And seems like i will be there by august mid  
I will keep you updated and i will still be active on this thread. 

So what about you? Any updates?


----------



## australia.uae

Hey thanks to *matchless* and *Voddy* too,

their intuitions are also not that bad  Was just going through the old posts and saw they had wished for my grant as it happened 

thanks guys.


----------



## toti

mathuraj2010 said:


> Hi,
> Am a silent member in this forum. I just thought of shring my updates on this forum..
> I have applied for my 175 visa on sep 2010 and i got CO allocated on may 17th 2011. only Indian PCC was pending from my side and all other documents has been changed to Met on may 17th itself. I haven't received the march 18th mail but still i did all my medicals in april itself.
> one of my friend applied 175 visa in oct 2010 and he got allocated with CO on May 24th and got the visa on the same day.
> so dont worry about the march 18th mail , the applications are processed according to lodgement date.


Welcome to the forum

congrats for CO allocation for you and for your friends
it will be nice if you share your timeline in details , also ANZSCO code ...if possible for your friends who got CO or grant as well


----------



## matchless

mathuraj2010 said:


> Hi,
> Am a silent member in this forum. I just thought of shring my updates on this forum..
> I have applied for my 175 visa on sep 2010 and i got CO allocated on may 17th 2011. only Indian PCC was pending from my side and all other documents has been changed to Met on may 17th itself. I haven't received the march 18th mail but still i did all my medicals in april itself.
> one of my friend applied 175 visa in oct 2010 and he got allocated with CO on May 24th and got the visa on the same day.
> so dont worry about the march 18th mail , the applications are processed according to lodgement date.


Welcome to the forum

and really thanks for sharing this info. it means that DIAC has already started working on oct. 2010 applicants. for which ANZSCO codes u & ur friend applied???


----------



## HeyAU

*Hi Australia.uae*

[HI Australia.UAE,

Congrats on the good news and all the best... We are in the same boat.. im an Indian applying from Dubai..Only PCC is pending (which is my biggest concern)..

It would be great if you or anyone here could clarify abt my scenario..

i have got the UAE PCC and need to get Indian PCC.

I have got my passport issued from a different state in India than where I have now.(even though I have been in Dubai for the past 5 years and seldom visit India).

Do they need proof of residence (attested or not) while applying for PCC from Dubai? How long did it take to get your PCC.

Can I send PCC for my Old address even though I do not stay there ( but I know other people in the city whose No i can give for clearance). I will not be able to provide address proof in this scenario.


OR I will have to give another address where I need to furnish new proof of residence even though I visit for only 1 week in 2 years.

Please enlighten me...

Thanks in advance


----------



## australia.uae

Hi, HeyAU,

thanks for the wishes.

I read through what you have written. Just go to Indian Embassy, with your original passport, the UAE PCC, 2 passport photos and the relevant fees. Fill in the application for Indian PCC with the exact address as on your passport. There are not much details that you need to fill in. Its just a very short application.

They dont need any contact numbers, so far as i can remember. They dont need any address proof. They insist that you fill the address on your passport wherever you may be living now.
Also it doesnt matter where you issued your passport from.
You will get it by post in 1 week.

hope this helps.

Good luck


----------



## Onynz

toti said:


> did you recived 18-march email ?


Yes, I have received that infamous email that is why I am still hopeful that we would be allocated a CO before the June 18 deadline.


----------



## toti

Onynz said:


> Yes, I have received that infamous email that is why I am still hopeful that we would be allocated a CO before the June 18 deadline.


i think ( this is my personal opinion) that you will get straight grant without any CO allocated to your case . your Meds finalized and Pcc as well , so excpect it at any time from now


----------



## HeyAU

australia.uae said:


> Hi, HeyAU,
> 
> thanks for the wishes.
> 
> I read through what you have written. Just go to Indian Embassy, with your original passport, the UAE PCC, 2 passport photos and the relevant fees. Fill in the application for Indian PCC with the exact address as on your passport. There are not much details that you need to fill in. Its just a very short application.
> 
> They dont need any contact numbers, so far as i can remember. They dont need any address proof. They insist that you fill the address on your passport wherever you may be living now.
> Also it doesnt matter where you issued your passport from.
> You will get it by post in 1 week.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Aus.uae,

Thanks for the mail and wishes. Its a relief to know abt that .. gathering proof of documents is such a pain especially for people who have settled in Dubai or other countries .

One more thing... 
I dont think I have got the Notroious 18 March email. but My agent did forward me a mail copied below.
Please advise what can I infer from this . Is it that Ill be assigned a CO in 1 month or I will be granted visa without a CO once everything is met.

I am a 175 applicant ( High risk Accountant ) applied Sep 30 2010


_Australian Government
Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Letter Reference: ########

Client ID:######
Client File Number:#######
ICSE Permission Request ID:#####
Transaction Reference Number (TRN):#######


Dear #####,

Re: Subclass 175 (Skilled Independent), I am writing to advise that your application will soon be allocated to a case officer for assessment.

Under the Priority Processing arrangements for General Skilled Migration the highest priority is given to Priority Group 2 - applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory's state migration plan.



Your application has been determined as Priority Group 3. The Department anticipates that your application will be allocated to a case officer for assessment within one month from the date of this letter. Applications that are complete are likely to be finalised more quickly.




Completing your application

This letter refers to yourself and all members of your family unit listed in your application, irrespective of whether or not they are migrating with you. Members of your family unit include the following persons (as applicable):
•	a spouse,
•	dependent children,
•	children born after your application was lodged, and
•	a dependent widowed parent.

All members of your family unit included in your application, can now:

1. Undertake your health and character clearances if you have not already done so. For instructions on how to do this, see below: Instructions for Health and Character clearances

If all of the above are completed prior to your case being allocated, your application may be able to be finalised promptly when first assessed by a case officer.

Instructions for Health and Character clearances

Validity of Health and Character clearances

Health and character clearances have a limited validity period, in most cases 12 months from their date of issue.

It is the validity of these clearances which determines the Initial Entry Date (IED) that is specified as a condition of the grant of a visa. That is, the IED is the date by which an applicant and any dependents included in the application must make an initial entry to Australia, and it is the earliest expiry date of all clearances which is chosen. An IED is also applicable to applicants who are already in Australia on other visas who will be required to depart Australia for the grant of this visa. All clearances must be valid for the grant of a visa.

There is some discretion to extend the validity of a clearance in certain circumstances. This discretion has been applied in the guidance given below.

If you have previously obtained health and / or character clearances see below:

If you undertook a health assessment more than 12 months ago (calculated from now) and you are unlikely to be able to make an Initial Entry to Australia within 15 months of the date of your medical assessment (if your visa is granted), you should now undertake a new health clearance.

If any of your character clearances are more than 12 months old (calculated from now) and you are unlikely to be able to make an Initial Entry to Australia within 12 months of the date of your oldest character clearance (if your visa is granted), you should now obtain a new clearance from the country(ies) in which you have resided for a period of 12 months or more since your application was lodged.

If you are still unsure as to whether you need to repeat a clearance, you should wait until your application is assessed by a case officer, as they will request any outstanding requirements.




Change in circumstances

If the circumstances of any family members or dependents have changed since lodgement of your application and you are yet to notify the department of this change, you should do so by completing the relevant form(s



For example, this may include a change to your relationship status, contact information, or a birth in your family.

Providing clearances, forms and other documentation

eVisa applicants should attach any character clearances, Form 80, Change in circumstance form(s) and any relevant documentation concerning a change of circumstance (eg birth or marriage certificate), to the web-browser .If you are unable to attach documents to the web-browser, or you do not have your current eVisa password, these documents should be emailed to [email protected]. Please ensure that you include your Client File Number and the Letter Reference Number (given above) in the subject line of the email.



Health clearance results will be sent to the department by the clinic you visit.

Benefit of providing Health and Character clearances now

By initiating all necessary health and character clearances now you are likely to enable your application to be assessed in a quicker timeframe once it is allocated to a case officer. It may mean that a decision can be made when first assessed, without a case officer needing to request any further documentation from you, as considerable delays can be encountered in requesting and receiving information. It is important to understand that by providing these clearances now it does not guarantee immediate processing of an application.

Rather, as mentioned above, the department expects to be able to allocate your application for assessment by a case officer within the next three months. This timeframe relates only to the initial assessment of your application. The length of time taken to process an application will be determined by any other outstanding requirements and your action to any request.

In undertaking these clearances now, you should be mindful that processing arrangements are subject to changes over time and that any such change may impact on the validity of a clearance and the order of assessment of applications. Furthermore, it should be recognised that while most applications will be processed within the validity periods of any clearances undertaken now, processing of an application may take longer in some circumstances. This is because applications vary according to their individual characteristics. Consequently, an applicant may be required to repeat a clearance at their cost due to an extended processing timeframe or in the event of a change to the current application allocation arrangements.


We encourage you to provide all the necessary information outlined above to complete your application so that it may be processed as quickly as possible .

Yours sincerely,


General Skilled Migration _


----------



## HAYS

Onynz said:


> Yes, I have received that infamous email that is why I am still hopeful that we would be allocated a CO before the June 18 deadline.


I hope you are right.
I applied on July 27 2010 and got the infamous email too, but when i called DIAC on the 17 May 2011 (last week) i was told that i do not have CO yet.

Don't know what's going on at all. :juggle:

I will wait till the next update and call them again.

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

Hi Hey AU,

When did you get this email?

Most of us got it on the 18th March 2010.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> I hope you are right.
> I applied on July 27 2010 and got the infamous email too, but when i called DIAC on the 17 May 2011 (last week) i was told that i do not have CO yet.
> 
> Don't know what's going on at all. :juggle:
> 
> I will wait till the next update and call them again.
> 
> Cheers


Call them six weeks AFTER your lodgement date comes within the processing timeline...


----------



## HeyAU

HAYS said:


> Hi Hey AU,
> 
> When did you get this email?
> 
> Most of us got it on the 18th March 2010.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Hays,

I got this mail on 23 May (from my Agent). There was no date mentioned. Dont know if this is the 18th March one and that the agent has forwarded it late to me. does the content of this mail match the March 18 one?

is there a way to find out?
The below info on my mail points to a March 2011 date!!!1
*Letter Reference: 032011HCOFF*

Thanks


----------



## HAYS

HeyAU said:


> Hi Hays,
> 
> I got this mail on 23 May (from my Agent). There was no date mentioned. Dont know if this is the 18th March one and that the agent has forwarded it late to me. does the content of this mail match the March 18 one?
> 
> is there a way to find out?
> The below info on my mail points to a March 2011 date!!!1
> *Letter Reference: 032011HCOFF*
> 
> Thanks


Thanks ausimmi. I just do not understand what's going on, that's all.
Now , i think that maybe there is something wrong with my application. But then again, they would have told me that, if there was something wrong.
Don't know what to think of it all, when people who applied after me are getting COs.

HeyAU,

Yes, it is infamous mail. It would be nice to know when your Agent got it. 
Yes, mine has got the same letter reference number.

Cheers


----------



## australia.uae

I think this is more or less the march 18th mail with just fews changes in it.

Did you read this

*Your application has been determined as Priority Group 3. The Department anticipates that your application will be allocated to a case officer for assessment within one month from the date of this letter. Applications that are complete are likely to be finalised more quickly.*


Yes dear you will get a case officer soon, may be in 2 weeks. I suggest you to go ahead with medicals and PCC and also keep your form 80 updated. May be you will get a grant straight, if everything is complete from your side.

This is my thoughts. *Your agent can help you better*.



HeyAU said:


> Hi Aus.uae,


----------



## australia.uae

Seems like we cant call it the march 18th mail anymore


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Thanks ausimmi. I just do not understand what's going on, that's all.
> Now , i think that maybe there is something wrong with my application. But then again, they would have told me that, if there was something wrong.
> Don't know what to think of it all, when people who applied after me are getting COs.
> 
> HeyAU,
> 
> Yes, it is infamous mail. It would be nice to know when your Agent got it.
> Yes, mine has got the same letter reference number.
> 
> Cheers


It sure is confusing when a support person at DIAC says you don't have a CO yet people who lodged later than you are getting grants. We think that DIAC has started processing cases in the background. We have hypothesized that there may be some preliminary pre-processing involved before cases get to the COs themselves and the super fast cases are passing the prelims quickly.

Do you mind reflecting on your app and telling us if you feel there was anything that may cause complications? For example, in my case I had to lodge a change of circumstances about a crucial aspect in my app and the change was beyond my control. Also, what evidences did you submit for recent and specific work experiences? Are you 100% sure will get the required points? Any other problems that come to your mind? What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Seems like we cant call it the march 18th mail anymore
> 
> Or is it the agent


The March 18 mail said people will get a CO in 3 months not 1 month. So it is likely it is not the March 18 email. In the pdf attachment to the auto-response email from [email protected] they have said they will be sending similar emails to others in the coming month. This seems like one such case...


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> The March 18 mail said people will get a CO in 3 months not 1 month. So it is likely it is not the March 18 email. In the pdf attachment to the auto-response email from [email protected] they have said they will be sending similar emails to others in the coming month. This seems like one such case...


Its a clear case of foulplay ausimmi. The agent sent him a mail without date and dont forget we can edit the whole text when we forward a mail.


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Its a clear case of foulplay ausimmi. The agent sent him a mail without date and dont forget we can edit the whole text when we forward a mail.


Errrrr I DON'T think it would be a good idea to drive a wedge between a person and his agent. There is anything possible with electronic data, but in that sense we can say you CO has done foulplay by sending you an invalid letter!!!! Whatever the truth is, I think he should go on and follow the agent's instructions and submit the medicals + PCC + Form 80 as instructed. What is necessary is getting the visa NOT the March 18 email.


----------



## toti

HeyAU said:


> Hi Aus.uae,
> 
> Thanks for the mail and wishes. Its a relief to know abt that .. gathering proof of documents is such a pain especially for people who have settled in Dubai or other countries .
> 
> One more thing...
> I dont think I have got the Notroious 18 March email. but My agent did forward me a mail copied below.
> Please advise what can I infer from this . Is it that Ill be assigned a CO in 1 month or I will be granted visa without a CO once everything is met.
> 
> *I am a 175 applicant ( High risk Accountant ) applied Sep 30 2010*
> [/COLOR][/I]



it's strange to find some people same ANZSCO code(221111 - Accountant ) / HR Countries / Sep 2010 Applicant getting this letter which means that he will get his CO within 1 month , while alot of us ( 221111 Accountnat ) / HR Countries / before Sep 2010 and still waiting for CO ?!!

should anybody explain ? 
may be because that he is 175 and we are 176 family sponsored (i mean me , carol , gurav ...and so many ) ?? may be it is the reason ?!!


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> Errrrr I DON'T think it would be a good idea to drive a wedge between a person and his agent. There is anything possible with electronic data, but in that sense we can say you CO has done foulplay by sending you an invalid letter!!!! Whatever the truth is, I think he should go on and follow the agent's instructions and submit the medicals + PCC + Form 80 as instructed. What is necessary is getting the visa NOT the March 18 email.


Ok lets not get personal now. I am not here for that . And I reserve my comments on your reply. Shake hands and move on. Please.....


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> it's strange to find some people same ANZSCO code(221111 - Accountant ) / HR Countries / Sep 2010 Applicant getting this letter which means that he will get his CO within 1 month , while alot of us ( 221111 Accountnat ) / HR Countries / before Sep 2010 and still waiting for CO ?!!
> 
> should anybody explain ?
> may be because that he is 175 and we are 176 family sponsored (i mean me , carol , gurav ...and so many ) ?? may be it is the reason ?!!


Nopes a 176 case recently reported getting either a CO or a grant. Most unfortunately we aren't keeping tabs on people's updates but I distinctly remember this. So you can't say its because of 176.


----------



## HeyAU

Hi Australia.uae / Ausimmi... Thanks for the reply.

BY the looks of it- could be either of two..
Agent got the mail on 18 March but forwarded later (how ignorant). or
The mail was received on May 23 (becuase it is 1 month to CO and not 3 month like the one in 18 march mail) like aus.uae pointed out.

I have done my Medicals and status shows "medicals referred further" online.
Have got the UAE PCC done , will be applying for the Indian PCC soon and hope I get that on time.

Things are going rather fast now (at least for most of them) and hope all buddies here have their Grants soon.

Best wishes to all..


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Ok lets not get personal now. I am not here for that . And I reserve my comments on your reply. Shake hands and move on. Please.....


:hug: I speak my mind freely and expect others to do the same


----------



## australia.uae

ausimmi said:


> :hug: I speak my mind freely and expect others to do the same


:tea: No issues. My intension was just to help HeyAU, I am sure he got my point.
Thats all that I wanted. 

Right now I am too happy for a fight :hug:


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Do you mind reflecting on your app and telling us if you feel there was anything that may cause complications? For example, in my case I had to lodge a change of circumstances about a crucial aspect in my app and the change was beyond my control. Also, what evidences did you submit for recent and specific work experiences? Are you 100% sure will get the required points? Any other problems that come to your mind? What is your ANZSCO code?


I guess i am being silly, that's all.
There is nothing complicated about my application at all. At least Migration Agent thinks is rather a straightforward application.

I applied as an Accountant (General) . I don't remember the code. I am from LR country too.

The reason why i am stressed is because i do not know know what's going behind the scenes. I wish whole process was more transparent .

*Toti *raised a valid point. I noticed that a lot of 176 Fam. Sponsored applicants got COs / Visa Grants.

Cheers


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> WHy does the pcc take long for u?
> In my country it takes 5 days


Hi Rozam,

How are you??? I applied for my PCC on 26th of April,2011 and got the clearance on 27th April 2011...But I am waiting for the CO to contact me so still didn't frontload my PCC...all the rest documents was submitted by the time of lodgement...


----------



## toti

krishz said:


> Hi Rozam,
> 
> How are you??? I applied for my PCC on 26th of April,2011 and got the clearance on 27th April 2011...But I am waiting for the CO to contact me so still didn't frontload my PCC...all the rest documents was submitted by the time of lodgement...


why didn't u upload the PCC , try to do it , may be you get straight grnat !!


----------



## rozam

toti said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> congrats for CO allocation for you and for your friends
> it will be nice if you share your timeline in details , also ANZSCO code ...if possible for your friends who got CO or grant as well


HI toti,
Actually i have submitted all the required docs, pcc and meds as requested by co and waiting for further instructions


----------



## rozam

guys
Anyone has an idea on how much money it is mandatory to show that we have for visa grant??
Is there any such requirement for 175 visas?


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> guys
> Anyone has an idea on how much money it is mandatory to show that we have for visa grant??
> Is there any such requirement for 175 visas?


You don't need to show anything. This is the beauty of the 175 visas. They are really and truly the LEAST RESTRICTIVE of all visas. So you are a lucky girl to have one (yup you'll get it soon).


----------



## rozam

thanks, ausie
Any news on your side.


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> thanks, ausie
> Any news on your side.


I am not expecting any news before Artemisa. Ladies first you know


----------



## HermanB

Another week ahead of us... Still hoping, but honestly, not holding my breath. From what I have seen, it's not just based on the mail or date of lodgment, but pure luck on whether you have a fast CO team assigned to your case, lol.

But, good luck to everyone!! I will check in again in a few days, take a break from this while I'm still sane.


----------



## mathuraj2010

toti said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> congrats for CO allocation for you and for your friends
> it will be nice if you share your timeline in details , also ANZSCO code ...if possible for your friends who got CO or grant as well



Both our ANZSCO code is 261311 Analyst Programmer.


----------



## rozam

one thing is for sure,
Diac allocates cos according to the date of lodgement. I mean if the official web update says march 2010, then everyone before this date has a co, so i am sure eveyone's turnwill come on its own time


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> one thing is for sure,
> Diac allocates cos according to the date of lodgement. I mean if the official web update says march 2010, then everyone before this date has a co, so i am sure eveyone's turnwill come on its own time


If I remember correctly, dengdai was a Feb 2010 applicant and he used to bemoan the fact he hasn't got a CO even though he got the March 18 email. He has been quiet for quite some time now which probably means he got a CO. Which - if it is true - further shows that DIAC is processing cases. Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> Hi Ininjan,
> 
> Yes very very very happy.  I keep checking the online status every now and then. Its a nice feeling to see everything MET after a wait of 1.5 years.
> 
> I am planning to move in 2-3 months, because I have lot of things to solve here before I leave. I havent spoken to my employer yet. Will decide the exact date after that. And seems like i will be there by august mid
> I will keep you updated and i will still be active on this thread.
> 
> So what about you? Any updates?


Good to hear ur plans!!! Great!
For me, as I have I applied in feb, if I get my visa by June end, would plan to be there by aug mid max!!!! But that can happen only if I get my visa by June end!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

australia.uae said:


> I think this is more or less the march 18th mail with just fews changes in it.
> 
> Did you read this
> 
> Your application has been determined as Priority Group 3. The Department anticipates that your application will be allocated to a case officer for assessment within one month from the date of this letter. Applications that are complete are likely to be finalised more quickly.
> 
> 
> Yes dear you will get a case officer soon, may be in 2 weeks. I suggest you to go ahead with medicals and PCC and also keep your form 80 updated. May be you will get a grant straight, if everything is complete from your side.
> 
> This is my thoughts. Your agent can help you better.


Would suggest do ur Medicals and pcc and upload firm 80! Upload all relevant documents s quickly a possible! Then when a co is assigned to ur case he will be able to access it faster!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Another week ahead of us... Still hoping, but honestly, not holding my breath. From what I have seen, it's not just based on the mail or date of lodgment, but pure luck on whether you have a fast CO team assigned to your case, lol.
> 
> But, good luck to everyone!! I will check in again in a few days, take a break from this while I'm still sane.


I m dreaming now u will get straight visa front by next friday!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

mathuraj2010 said:


> Both our ANZSCO code is 261311 Analyst Programmer.


Can u please share the exact dates of lodgment of ur case and ur friends case?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


Hiiiiiiii,
:hug:

congatulation!!!!.. I missed the forum during the weekend ...ohh so i couldn't wish you instantly..so it happened as we hoped.. yey!!!!!
gud luck....................... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## voddy

*kind reminder..*

hi,

I see few new faces (IDs actually) in the forum..joined lately and can you guys update our time line spread sheet if you haven't done it..

thanks 

we now see the grant column getting filled nicely..WHAT a sight!!!!


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> Well Said


hi mihiri,

did u get ur pcc??? 

my husband's PCC reached home today in the morning... yey!!

I couldn't visit PHQ as i went katharagama in the weekend

so I'm going to inquire about mine today


----------



## voddy

*any one home?????*

where have all these ppl gone.. im the only one here so far ..the forum feels haunted... :spider:


----------



## uroojs

Good Morning Everyone!

I hope all Applicants waiting allocation of CO get their CO's and Others get the grant letters and ppl like me ... get an e-mail from their CO's requiring PCC and Medical for grant of Visa!!!!




lane:

God Please .. we need YOUR usual support and help !


----------



## iocampo

voddy said:


> where have all these ppl gone.. im the only one here so far ..the forum feels haunted... :spider:



Just inquired my application status and it says "Application being processed further"...any idea what does it mean? 

Can i have my Meds and PCC already? thanks.


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Finally, I got the reply for my PLE...It confirmed I was alloted with the CO...I have got my PCC in hand...shall I upload or should I wait for the CO to contact me???


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally, I got the reply for my PLE...It confirmed I was alloted with the CO...I have got my PCC in hand...shall I upload or should I wait for the CO to contact me???


No harm in uploading it... things will get speed up..Gud luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dhawal

krishz said:


> Hi krishz,
> Congrats for the CO allocation......This indicates that they have moved to October 2010 applications....Guys i think only 176 applicants havent been assigned a CO or maybe its possible they have been assigned a CO but processing in background....Krishz you should immediately upload the pcc and wait for the visa grant now.....


----------



## Dhawal

rozam said:


> Hi rozam,
> You should get a straight grant now in less than a month's time...


----------



## voddy

iocampo said:


> Just inquired my application status and it says "Application being processed further"...any idea what does it mean?
> 
> Can i have my Meds and PCC already? thanks.


It can be two things..

one is that you may have gotten a CO and that he has gone thru your documents..which is im not sure
OR
the other is that if you upload any other document (changed detailes bla bla) then the status changes to the next available..

I heard these in other forums.. so no guarantee of a CO


----------



## Dhawal

rozam said:


> One doesnt need to show any money for 175 visa.....its for 176 SS...


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> rozam said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesnt need to show any money for 175 visa.....its for 176 SS...
> 
> 
> 
> 100% correct
Click to expand...


----------



## uroojs

iocampo said:


> Just inquired my application status and it says "Application being processed further"...any idea what does it mean?
> 
> Can i have my Meds and PCC already? thanks.




HI IOCAMPO !

It means the case officer is processing your application and will contact you if anything is required from you.

It means......... to wait Patiently !


----------



## tanya18

Dhawal said:


> krishz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi krishz,
> Congrats for the CO allocation......This indicates that they have moved to October 2010 applications....Guys i think only 176 applicants havent been assigned a CO or maybe its possible they have been assigned a CO but processing in background....Krishz you should immediately upload the pcc and wait for the visa grant now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirshz is oct 2009 or 2010 applicant?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

Guys have all 175 applicants prior to september recieved CO's? i was going through the excel prepared by voddy and i can see many aug applicants who havent updated the sheet...i wanna know how many from the group(175) prior to sept havent recived the CO's.....I know 176 applicants still havent been assigned CO's so want statistics for 175....


----------



## brajeshdave

Query regarding Indian PCC:

Do you have to submit original passport when one apply for Indian PCC at the Passport Office?


----------



## Dhawal

tanya18 said:


> I think krishz is a oct 2010 applicant.....


----------



## iocampo

voddy said:


> It can be two things..
> 
> one is that you may have gotten a CO and that he has gone thru your documents..which is im not sure
> OR
> the other is that if you upload any other document (changed detailes bla bla) then the status changes to the next available..
> 
> I heard these in other forums.. so no guarantee of a CO


Thanks Voddy, i hope to have CO allocated soon.


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> tanya18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think krishz is a oct 2010 applicant.....
> 
> 
> 
> his signature says 2009
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

brajeshdave said:


> Hi brajesh yes...one has to submit the original passport while applying for PCC.....but i think i read somewhere that when you apply for the PCC you get the receipt for the same....this receipt can be submitted and is accepted by the CO......


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> oops sorry...my bad.


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> It can be two things..
> 
> one is that you may have gotten a CO and that he has gone thru your documents..which is im not sure
> OR
> the other is that if you upload any other document (changed detailes bla bla) then the status changes to the next available..
> 
> I heard these in other forums.. so no guarantee of a CO


It means he has been assigned to a co. If we upload more documents status does not change to Application further processing! I have uploaded more documents twice, but the status hasn't changed. 

So it means he has a CO!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## matchless

uroojs said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I hope all Applicants waiting allocation of CO get their CO's and Others get the grant letters and ppl like me ... get an e-mail from their CO's requiring PCC and Medical for grant of Visa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lane:
> 
> God Please .. we need YOUR usual support and help !


Hey....why don't u front load ur medicals & PPC. It might speed up ur process & u may get straight grant, as u already have a CO.


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> It means he has been assigned to a co. If we upload more documents status does not change to Application further processing! I have uploaded more documents twice, but the status hasn't changed.
> 
> So it means he has a CO!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Ahh then it's confirmed...so a CO has definitely touched the documents at last.. :clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

brajeshdave said:


> Query regarding Indian PCC:
> 
> Do you have to submit original passport when one apply for Indian PCC at the Passport Office?


Yeah 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> Hey....why don't u front load ur medicals & PPC. It might speed up ur process & u may get straight grant, as u already have a CO.


Welcome to the world of Pakistani applicants where background checks can take an indefinite amount of time due to which front loading is meaningless...


----------



## iocampo

Just talked to my agent and I asked if I have to submit to undergo medicals but she said we have to wait for the instruction. She just uploaded my payslips and bank statements.

Does anyone here submitted medicals without any instruction from CO?


----------



## orange12

Dhawal said:


> Guys have all 175 applicants prior to september recieved CO's? i was going through the excel prepared by voddy and i can see many aug applicants who havent updated the sheet...i wanna know how many from the group(175) prior to sept havent recived the CO's.....I know 176 applicants still havent been assigned CO's so want statistics for 175....




im aug 2010 175 applicant.
no co, no news, nothing.


----------



## voddy

ausimmi said:


> Welcome to the world of Pakistani applicants where background checks can take an indefinite amount of time due to which front loading is meaningless...


what happened to the lounge name? can see the _platypus den_ has won

just curious


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> what happened to the lounge name? can see the _platypus den_ has won
> 
> just curious


ummm?? Well it won and the lounge has been named Platypus Den because of everyone's collective efforts


----------



## krishz

Dhawal said:


> krishz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi krishz,
> Congrats for the CO allocation......This indicates that they have moved to October 2010 applications....Guys i think only 176 applicants havent been assigned a CO or maybe its possible they have been assigned a CO but processing in background....Krishz you should immediately upload the pcc and wait for the visa grant now.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dhawal...I am 2009 applicant and when I discussed with few of my friends they told to wait for the CO to contact me and the rest few advised to upload the PCC...which one is better??
Click to expand...


----------



## brajeshdave

Dhawal said:


> brajeshdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi brajesh yes...one has to submit the original passport while applying for PCC.....but i think i read somewhere that when you apply for the PCC you get the receipt for the same....this receipt can be submitted and is accepted by the CO......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dhawal / Ninja.
> 
> When do we get our passport back?
> I was thinking of applying for PCC in June end, but need to travel in July for work. If they get hold of my passport, my travel will be jeopardy.
Click to expand...


----------



## jewoley

australia.uae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! I got my grant!!!!! Just checked my online status and saw it. The mail from DIAC goes to my agent so I will get it by monday now.
> I am telling this to you all first. Havent even told my family yet.
> 
> Finallyyy my wait is over.
> 
> Ininjan special thanks to you. a big hug for you:hug:. It just happened as you said. Thanks to all who wished me luck.lane:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


Congratulations australia.uae!!! :clap2: 
Finally! All the best in your move as well!

Ah! My medicals still says referred...maybe i should go offline for a couple of weeks and forget about checking online ever so often. :tongue1:


----------



## krishz

tanya18 said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> kirshz is oct 2009 or 2010 applicant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am 2009 applicant..
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

brajeshdave said:


> Hi brajesh,
> Indian PCC can take anything from 1 day to 3 weeks....I think if you are travelling in july.... than you can do your pcc right away. Will get your passport before you travel.... or else you can wait till assigned a CO....
> In fact even i mite travel in june end out of india and i am in the same dilemma as you....but i think i will wait for the CO allocation coz due to personal reasons i want to delay my initial entry as much as possible beyond nov....


----------



## HAYS

orange12 said:


> im aug 2010 175 applicant.
> no co, no news, nothing.


Oh, i understand you completely.
As a recipient of the infamous email, i will tell them exactly what i think of them on the 19th June, if i am not assigned a CO by then. 

Cheers


----------



## Dhawal

krishz said:


> Hi krishz,
> Since you have anyways done your pcc best is to upload it asap....coz if you upload all your docs it might happen that the CO gives you a straight grant without bothering you.....


----------



## Shabi

Dhawal said:


> Guys have all 175 applicants prior to september recieved CO's? i was going through the excel prepared by voddy and i can see many aug applicants who havent updated the sheet...i wanna know how many from the group(175) prior to sept havent recived the CO's.....I know 176 applicants still havent been assigned CO's so want statistics for 175....


Hi guys,

It's been quite some time that I haven't logged in the forum but checking it everyday.

I'm one of those who hasn't been allocated a CO yet. Just waiting for next fortnight Email to see whether my lodgement date comes into the processing timeline. 
I'm intending to proceed with PCC & medical by the end of June no matter CO is allocated or not.

Got tired of waiting :juggle:


----------



## brajeshdave

Same here 

So you mean we get our passport back along with PCC after getting through whole process. Do they send passport & PCC by post or something?





Dhawal said:


> brajeshdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi brajesh,
> Indian PCC can take anything from 1 day to 3 weeks....I think if you are travelling in july.... than you can do your pcc right away. Will get your passport before you travel.... or else you can wait till assigned a CO....
> In fact even i mite travel in june end out of india and i am in the same dilemma as you....but i think i will wait for the CO allocation coz due to personal reasons i want to delay my initial entry as much as possible beyond nov....
Click to expand...


----------



## krishz

brajeshdave said:


> Query regarding Indian PCC:
> 
> Do you have to submit original passport when one apply for Indian PCC at the Passport Office?


Hi,
yes you have to submit your passport while applying for the clearance and you would received the clearance letter and the passport in a day or two (the number of days in receiving the courier may vary from place to place).


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Oh, i understand you completely.
> As a recipient of the infamous email, i will tell them exactly what i think of them on the 19th June, if i am not assigned a CO by then.
> 
> Cheers


They have been one step ahead of you  Consider the following excerpt from the March 18 email:



> Benefit of providing Health and Character clearances now
> 
> By initiating all necessary health and character clearances now you are likely to enable your application to be assessed in a quicker timeframe once it is allocated to a case officer. It may mean that a decision can be made when first assessed, without a case officer needing to request any further documentation from you, as considerable delays can be encountered in requesting and receiving information. It is important to understand that by providing these clearances now it does not guarantee immediate processing of an application.
> 
> Rather, as mentioned above, the department expects to be able to allocate your application for assessment by a case officer within the next three months. This timeframe relates only to the initial assessment of your application. The length of time taken to process an application will be determined by any other outstanding requirements and your action to any request.
> 
> In undertaking these clearances now, you should be mindful that processing arrangements are subject to changes over time and that any such change may impact on the validity of a clearance and the order of assessment of applications. Furthermore, it should be recognised that while most applications will be processed within the validity periods of any clearances undertaken now, processing of an application may take longer in some circumstances. This is because applications vary according to their individual characteristics. Consequently, an applicant may be required to repeat a clearance at their cost due to an extended processing timeframe or in the event of a change to the current application allocation arrangements.
> 
> Further contact with the Department
> 
> As stated above, it is expected that your application will be assessed by a case officer within three months from the date of this letter. When this occurs, your case officer will inform you of any outstanding requirements, or, if all information is submitted, a decision may be made on your application.
> 
> Information on current allocation dates can be obtained by sending a blank email to [email protected]. This auto-response is updated fortnightly and will provide you with an indication of when your application is nearing allocation. Once your application is allocated to a case officer, we request you allow a further six weeks for your application to be assessed.


As you can see, they have kept the possibility of a delay and have stated that you may even have to redo your medicals + PCC at your own cost. Giving them a piece of your mind would be a singularly bad idea. Wait till you have the visa in hand then use the complaints and feedback option on the DIAC website. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> They have been one step ahead of you  Consider the following excerpt from the March 18 email:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, they have kept the possibility of a delay and have stated that you may even have to redo your medicals + PCC at your own cost. Giving them a piece of your mind would be a singularly bad idea. Wait till you have the visa in hand then use the complaints and feedback option on the DIAC website. Hope this helps!!!


Well, they would have to provide an information about such delay, if it happens.
I can assure i will get one + apology , if no such information is issued on the 19th June. 

PS.
Thanks for your advice, as always.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Well, they would have to provide an information about such delay, if it happens.
> I can assure i will get one + apology , if no such information is issued on the 19th June.
> 
> PS.
> Thanks for your advice, as always.
> 
> Cheers


Well if you can do that, do let me in on the secret of how to do it  Thanks in advance for sharing the secret


----------



## rozam

Guys,

do you know how long it takes approximately to receive a grant letter if all docs required have been submitted and SUPPOSINGLy MET the requirements.


Thanks


----------



## Dhawal

brajeshdave said:


> Yes you definitely get the passport after the pcc is completed....You can either collect the passport from the passport yourself or you can go for the courier option....but the courier option will delay you getting the passport in your hand by 2-3 days....


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Well if you can do that, do let me in on the secret of how to do it  Thanks in advance for sharing the secret


Well, i was talking about explanation provided by the Department in an event where no CO is allocated by 18th June and no further information is provided about delay.

Be rest assured i will let you know what will happen on the 19th. 
:focus:
Cheers


----------



## krishz

Hi Everyone!!!!!

I thank all of you who have helped me clear my confusions regarding my visa procedings..I joined this forum with lot of questions and confusions but today I am quite clear and its all because of you guys, thank you once again.

Now coming to my PCC I ain't come to an conclusion whether to send it or to wait for my CO to contact me for it...Dhawal and many of my friends told me to upload the PCC which may lead to the direct grant of visa...while few of friends referred my case to their MARA agents I was told to wait for the CO to contact me....Now I am wondering what should be done.Please help me to take the right decision...


----------



## Dhawal

rozam said:


> Its very difficult to predict how much time will it take to get the visa grant..depends on the CO.... It could be a mere 2-3 days if the CO finds all your docs in place or it could even take 2-3 months if the CO decides to do some external checking to the info provided by you on form 80....


----------



## iNinjaN

krishz said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!!
> 
> I thank all of you who have helped me clear my confusions regarding my visa procedings..I joined this forum with lot of questions and confusions but today I am quite clear and its all because of you guys, thank you once again.
> 
> Now coming to my PCC I ain't come to an conclusion whether to send it or to wait for my CO to contact me for it...Dhawal and many of my friends told me to upload the PCC which may lead to the direct grant of visa...while few of friends referred my case to their MARA agents I was told to wait for the CO to contact me....Now I am wondering what should be done.Please help me to take the right decision...


If u have ur pcc in hand then it's better to upload it, as waiting will be of no UAE for ur case. If u upload it, and all other docs are uploaded, u will have a chance o Ge te grant letter directly! 
All the best 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> Hi,
> yes you have to submit your passport while applying for the clearance and you would received the clearance letter and the passport in a day or two (the number of days in receiving the courier may vary from place to place).


Krishz,

I have a question to you.
Are you P4 applicant?
If yes it's clear, if no I can't understand why the CO hasn't contacted you yet, since I can see your lodgement date is October 2009.


----------



## Dhawal

HAYS said:


> It might happen that you do not hear anything at all till 19th june from DIAC and you come to know that you have a case officer post 19th june...and if you ask them why were you not assigned a CO within the stipulated 3 moths...from 18th march they might simply reply(lie) that you had been assigned a CO and he was processing your application in the background even if that was not the case and was doing some background checks on your application....then i dont think you can do anything much can you?
> They perfecty are in the position to dictate the terms.


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!!
> 
> I thank all of you who have helped me clear my confusions regarding my visa procedings..I joined this forum with lot of questions and confusions but today I am quite clear and its all because of you guys, thank you once again.
> 
> Now coming to my PCC I ain't come to an conclusion whether to send it or to wait for my CO to contact me for it...Dhawal and many of my friends told me to upload the PCC which may lead to the direct grant of visa...while few of friends referred my case to their MARA agents I was told to wait for the CO to contact me....Now I am wondering what should be done.Please help me to take the right decision...


Hi krishz, I think I agree with Dhawal and the rest. I am myself from Pakistan and am used to applications hanging in limbo because of background checks. For Indian applicants, we have consistently seen that they get straight grants. So since you have the PCC in hand anyways, Dhawal iNinjaN etc. are correct in saying it is best to upload it. Wish you all the best for a quick grant!!!


----------



## australia.uae

jewoley said:


> Congratulations australia.uae!!! :clap2:
> Finally! All the best in your move as well!
> 
> Ah! My medicals still says referred...maybe i should go offline for a couple of weeks and forget about checking online ever so often. :tongue1:


Thanks a lot *Voddy* and *Jewoley*,

Jewoley,

Yes the day i decided to stay away from checking the status daily, things started moving for me. Hope it works the same way for you too :tongue1:

take care


----------



## HAYS

Dhawal said:


> HAYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might happen that you do not hear anything at all till 19th june from DIAC and you come to know that you have a case officer post 19th june...and if you ask them why were you not assigned a CO within the stipulated 3 moths...from 18th march they might simply reply(lie) that you had been assigned a CO and he was processing your application in the background even if that was not the case and was doing some background checks on your application....then i dont think you can do anything much can you?
> They perfecty are in the position to dictate the terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is exactly what i want. I know that once a CO is assigned i won't have to wait long before my visa granted.
> 
> I just need to know that my application is being *actively processed*, because according to the latest communication with DIAC it has not happened yet.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## australia.uae

Guys, is it true that the changes happening on July 1st will affect all the pending applications? I heard that from my agent.


----------



## Dhawal

australia.uae said:


> Dont tell me....many people including myself will be heart broken by this news....but i dont see any changes in the priority processing in the new update maybe just the point system....


----------



## Guest

australia.uae said:


> Guys, is it true that the changes happening on July 1st will affect all the pending applications? I heard that from my agent.


Only if they cause your occupation to get removed from the SOL OR DIAC changes its priority processing arrangements OR a freeze is placed for some reason...


----------



## HAYS

australia.uae said:


> Guys, is it true that the changes happening on July 1st will affect all the pending applications? I heard that from my agent.


Why do you think i am trying everything i can to get my visa processed ASAP?
I acknowledge that those who submitted their applications in 2011 can't do much about it, but for those who lodged mid 2010 should be proactive. 
I personally do not want my application be placed to the bottom of the processing queue if they decide to implement new priorities on the 1st July.

Cheers


----------



## australia.uae

I dont know in detail what are the changes. Yes points system is one such thing, also there will be no more of relative sponsored 176. 
I dont want to create a panic, but i think, its good to follow real close, on whats happening.


----------



## iNinjaN

*Application Date?*



mathuraj2010 said:


> Hi,
> Am a silent member in this forum. I just thought of shring my updates on this forum..
> I have applied for my 175 visa on sep 2010 and i got CO allocated on may 17th 2011. only Indian PCC was pending from my side and all other documents has been changed to Met on may 17th itself. I haven't received the march 18th mail but still i did all my medicals in april itself.
> one of my friend applied 175 visa in oct 2010 and he got allocated with CO on May 24th and got the visa on the same day.
> so dont worry about the march 18th mail , the applications are processed according to lodgement date.


Hi Mathuraj,

can you please share your exact lodgement date for yourself and your friends? this will help us in understanding where exactly DIAC has reached.

Thanks in advance.

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> Krishz,
> 
> I have a question to you.
> Are you P4 applicant?
> If yes it's clear, if no I can't understand why the CO hasn't contacted you yet, since I can see your lodgement date is October 2009.



Hi
I am P3 applicant...there was some delay in submitting the IELTS...


----------



## australia.uae

Guys, I really hope everything moves fast for each one of you here. And looks like its happening for the 2010 applicants  I hope all of you get a grant before 1st of July!!!!


----------



## krishz

iNinjaN said:


> If u have ur pcc in hand then it's better to upload it, as waiting will be of no UAE for ur case. If u upload it, and all other docs are uploaded, u will have a chance o Ge te grant letter directly!
> All the best
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks Ninja...will do that..


----------



## krishz

ausimmi said:


> Hi krishz, I think I agree with Dhawal and the rest. I am myself from Pakistan and am used to applications hanging in limbo because of background checks. For Indian applicants, we have consistently seen that they get straight grants. So since you have the PCC in hand anyways, Dhawal iNinjaN etc. are correct in saying it is best to upload it. Wish you all the best for a quick grant!!!


Thanks Ausimmi...Will upload it..


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> Hi
> I am P3 applicant...there was some delay in submitting the IELTS...


ok now I see


----------



## matchless

ausimmi said:


> Only if they cause your occupation to get removed from the SOL OR DIAC changes its priority processing arrangements OR a freeze is placed for some reason...


just a question...if DIAC removes an occupation from SOL will the application move to the next priority group or it will be refused?


----------



## Dhawal

matchless said:


> It will move to priority 4....


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> just a question...if DIAC removes an occupation from SOL will the application move to the next priority group or it will be refused?


I will move to priority 4 provided it is also in SOL 4 (SOL 3 is a subset of SOL 4). What happens if an occupation is removed from SOL 4 even? I have no idea...


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> Well if you can do that, do let me in on the secret of how to do it  Thanks in advance for sharing the secret


Hey Ausimmi,,


What r ur timelines??? Or

U already hold a PR status ?


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> I will move to priority 4 provided it is also in SOL 4 (SOL 3 is a subset of SOL 4). What happens if an occupation is removed from SOL 4 even? I have no idea...


If it removes from SOL 4 they will send your money abck and cancel your application like happened last year with those applications lodged before September 2007

I ma not sure if I am 100 % right
guys any ideas??


----------



## mathuraj2010

iNinjaN said:


> Hi Mathuraj,
> 
> can you please share your exact lodgement date for yourself and your friends? this will help us in understanding where exactly DIAC has reached.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


My Lodgement date was on sep 9 2010 and my friend was on sep 21st 2010


----------



## Lawren4

Gaurav said:


> Guyz,
> All those who fall in priority 3 can update your timelines and queries here.  Waiting time of 18-24 months as DIAC says, is a long time layball: and so we can share numerous thoughts in this thread which can be beneficial to all of us. In this journey, let us be together. :grouphug:
> 
> I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored visa) on 9th August10 and currently uploading the attachments. I had received a +ve skill re-assessment from ACS on 9th Aug itself.
> 
> For those who are yet to apply, be careful while uploading as once the attachment is uploaded it cannot be removed.


I have applied for 175 on 24th Oct 2010 and currently finished uploading PCC and Medical. Not yet allocated CO. Have received Mar 18th email.


----------



## Lawren4

mathuraj2010 said:


> My Lodgement date was on sep 9 2010 and my friend was on sep 21st 2010


hi pal,

congratulate to have CO! Can you share your occupation? and more info abt ur friend who lodged in Oct 2010 and allocated CO and granted on Mar 24th?

thanks~

Lawrence


----------



## toti

iocampo said:


> Just inquired my application status and it says "Application being processed further"...any idea what does it mean?
> 
> Can i have my Meds and PCC already? thanks.


Magnda Tanhali ( good afternoon )

i think that you have to prepare your PCC and get appointment for medical , as you can see DIAC upates every 2 weeks , they have reached till 30 march 2010 cases , so theis week they will reach till July 2010 , so you have to move very fast ...


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Hey Ausimmi,,
> 
> 
> What r ur timelines??? Or
> 
> U already hold a PR status ?


   My timelines are classified


----------



## alfiat

Hi all

I have been following this thread closely ever since I was recommended to come over to this forum by our friend iNinjaN.

I am a November 2010 applicant - 176(Family Sponsored).

Looking at the rate DIAC is allocating COs, hopefully I will be allocated one by this
month as well. I am planning to get my medicals and PCC done this month 
irregardless of whether I am allocated a CO. I do hope however that I am allocated 
one before that. 

It's getting really exciting now as DIAC seems to be moving very fast. Even Sep applicants have got their grants! :clap2:


----------



## toti

voddy said:


> It can be two things..
> 
> one is that you may have gotten a CO and that he has gone thru your documents..which is im not sure
> OR
> the other is that if you upload any other document (changed detailes bla bla) then the status changes to the next available..
> 
> I heard these in other forums.. so no guarantee of a CO


but at least we have the fact of DIAC update which have been reached to 30 mar 2010 , and next update will reach at leat to 15 July or even 1 Aug 2010 .. so i think that he will be contacted by co this week no way


----------



## Onynz

toti said:


> but at least we have the fact of DIAC update which have been reached to 30 mar 2010 , and next update will reach at leat to 15 July or even 1 Aug 2010 .. so i think that he will be contacted by co this week no way


Hi Toti... I am actually hoping that the update this time around would reach up to 15 AUG 2010 for as I can remember a temporary suspension in application was in effect last 8 MAY 2010 which was lifted on 1 JUL 2010 on the dot.


----------



## Guest

I am expecting the processing backlog to reach Aug 31 2010 or even later.


----------



## toti

australia.uae said:


> I dont know in detail what are the changes. Yes points system is one such thing, also there will be no more of relative sponsored 176.
> I dont want to create a panic, but i think, its good to follow real close, on whats happening.


how comes , if you can see DIAC new budget for 2011-2012 , they have increased 175 visas to 44500 and 176 relatives to 4100 ?!! so how comes it will be removed ?


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> hi pal,
> 
> congratulate to have CO! Can you share your occupation? and more info abt ur friend who lodged in Oct 2010 and allocated CO and granted on Mar 24th?
> 
> thanks~
> 
> Lawrence



All can update the spreadsheet..link in my signature...update eve your friends timelines too


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> I am expecting the processing backlog to reach Aug 31 2010 or even later.


we all HOPE so , but we have indecator from SMD that in Aug ther were around 800 cases , it's the highest in 2010 , and for 2011 , its march 2011 is the highest with around 800 as well


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> we all HOPE so , but we have indecator from SMD that in Aug ther were around 800 cases , it's the highest in 2010 , and for 2011 , its march 2011 is the highest with around 800 as well


Many of them would be 176 SS and on shore visas. 175 and family sponsored 176 would be a bit less. And don't forget that many cases like drag288 have been processed to completion.


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> how comes , if you can see DIAC new budget for 2011-2012 , they have increased 175 visas to 44500 and 176 relatives to 4100 ?!! so how comes it will be removed ?


It doesn't have to be 176 family sponsored. There are spouse visas and parent visas as well. They could fall under this category. Anyways we will know for sure - July 2011 is right around the corner


----------



## iNinjaN

mathuraj2010 said:


> My Lodgement date was on sep 9 2010 and my friend was on sep 21st 2010


Thanks, this helps much 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

alfiat said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been following this thread closely ever since I was recommended to come over to this forum by our friend iNinjaN.
> 
> I am a November 2010 applicant - 176(Family Sponsored).
> 
> Looking at the rate DIAC is allocating COs, hopefully I will be allocated one by this
> month as well. I am planning to get my medicals and PCC done this month
> irregardless of whether I am allocated a CO. I do hope however that I am allocated
> one before that.
> 
> It's getting really exciting now as DIAC seems to be moving very fast. Even Sep applicants have got their grants! :clap2:


Welcome alifat!!! So u have joined here finally!!! Welcome to the club!

Yeah hoping nov applications should be picked up soon....

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> It doesn't have to be 176 family sponsored. There are spouse visas and parent visas as well. They could fall under this category. Anyways we will know for sure - July 2011 is right around the corner


no... spouse and child , parent , other family ,,, all those are different categories which not fall under GSM 

176 visa for Skilled - sponsored by relatives , this falls under GSM


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> I am expecting the processing backlog to reach Aug 31 2010 or even later.


Me hoping till 30 Sep 2010.....

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## ibarry

toti said:


> Magnda Tanhali ( good afternoon )
> 
> i think that you have to prepare your PCC and get appointment for medical , as you can see DIAC upates every 2 weeks , they have reached till 30 march 2010 cases , so theis week they will reach till July 2010 , so you have to move very fast ...


Hi just to add to your prediction, May and June 2010 overseas application were closed.So i think DIAC should be further to July 2010 on next update


----------



## toti

ibarry said:


> Hi just to add to your prediction, May and June 2010 overseas application were closed.So i think DIAC should be further to July 2010 on next update


sure we know that from 8 may till 30 june it was freezed , i mean this week they surly allocating CO to July 2010 and next week Aug 2010


----------



## ibarry

toti said:


> how comes , if you can see DIAC new budget for 2011-2012 , they have increased 175 visas to 44500 and 176 relatives to 4100 ?!! so how comes it will be removed ?


It wont be removed as there will still family sponsorship for regional visa.176 visa will be abolished.


----------



## ibarry

toti said:


> sure we know that from 8 may till 30 june it was freezed , i mean this week they surly allocating CO to July 2010 and next week Aug 2010


Maybe. Its the big mystery about DIAC. I dont think they are allocating like you said. The update just confirmed that if your case come into there date range,YOU SHOULD EXPECT TO BE ALLOCATED A CO WITHIN 6WEEKS. So this does not mean they are already allocating CO to July 2010 and Aug 2010


----------



## Guest

ibarry said:


> Maybe. Its the big mystery about DIAC. I dont think they are allocating like you said. The update just confirmed that if your case come into there date range,YOU SHOULD EXPECT TO BE ALLOCATED A CO WITHIN 6WEEKS. So this does not mean they are already allocating CO to July 2010 and Aug 2010


Actually, the trend we have been seeing is that COs have been allocated to internet lodged applications up till September 2010. On the other hand, paper based applicants are lagging behind. In the middle are many 176 and a handful of 175 cases. We think that these are being processed in the background and have been delayed due to some problem with the applications. One possibility is that the CO's for 176 developed a headache after analyzing the application of the OP and have gone on a medical leave


----------



## alfiat

iNinjaN said:


> Welcome alifat!!! So u have joined here finally!!! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Yeah hoping nov applications should be picked up soon....
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks for the welcome! I have really enjoyed this thread.
It's been very informative and the ppl here are more open to discussion.


----------



## haseeb85uk

Would anyone please tell me when should i expect my case officer to be allocated and which unofficial website is the best to track down my approximate dates? Visa applied = 176 relative sponsored on 16th apr 2011, documents uploaded. Secondly i ve alos been offered south australia sponsorship. can anyone tell me whether i can change my visa category without applying again?


----------



## Guest

haseeb85uk said:


> Would anyone please tell me when should i expect my case officer to be allocated and which unofficial website is the best to track down my approximate dates? Visa applied = 176 relative sponsored on 16th apr 2011, documents uploaded. Secondly i ve alos been offered south australia sponsorship. can anyone tell me whether i can change my visa category without applying again?


If DIAC keeps up its current processing rate you should have a CO within 2 - 3 months. You can't lodge the 176 SS if you already have a 175 lodged. You need to first withdraw the 175 and then you can lodge 176 SS but you will need to dole out another wad of cash. People on the forum have suggested one way though. You can lodge the 176 SS as a paper based applicatin (though you still need to pay the fee) and then both your 175 and 176 can exist together. I personally have not read this anywhere on the DIAC website so not sure what would happen. You can confirm more from others on this forum and other forums and with some migration agents. Good luck!!!


----------



## voddy

haseeb85uk said:


> Would anyone please tell me when should i expect my case officer to be allocated and which unofficial website is the best to track down my approximate dates? Visa applied = 176 relative sponsored on 16th apr 2011, documents uploaded. Secondly i ve alos been offered south australia sponsorship. can anyone tell me whether i can change my visa category without applying again?


I asked this same question from my agent..and he said now it is not possible to change the sub class once you upload the applications(earlier it was possible)..as Ausimmi has suggested the only way is to lodge a new application..but I was told by many experts on this forum + my agent that we shouldn't be so obsessed with SS since 175 is being processed faster and that you are free to live anywhere DU.

So I have made up my mind and hoping for the best...
I'm a 2011 March applicant..falls in the same bucket as you.


----------



## voddy

haseeb85uk said:


> Would anyone please tell me when should i expect my case officer to be allocated and which unofficial website is the best to track down my approximate dates? Visa applied = 176 relative sponsored on 16th apr 2011, documents uploaded. Secondly i ve alos been offered south australia sponsorship. can anyone tell me whether i can change my visa category without applying again?



please enter your timeline info using the form below
(link is in the signature)

and use the other link to see your results as well as others who are waiting and got CO/grants...

thanks

Gud luck!


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> My timelines are classified


wow!

i KNEW U HAVE BEEN ON THE MOST WANTED LIST


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> wow!
> 
> i KNEW U HAVE BEEN ON THE MOST WANTED LIST


 HAVE BEEN?????


----------



## krishz

Hi Friends,

Finally updated my PCC yesterday!!!!!

As if now their is no pending documents from my end!!!!!

Please pray for me!!!!


----------



## uroojs

krishz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally updated my PCC yesterday!!!!!
> 
> As if now their is no pending documents from my end!!!!!
> 
> Please pray for me!!!!



Hey Krishz......

I am positive... you'll get the grant right away...

By the way , did u upload ur PCC and Medical upon request or are u also a recipient of March 18th e-mail or was it ur own decision to upload them upfront?


----------



## HermanB

A weak moment I guess, but I'm really doubting whether our case will get a case officer before the 'deadline', and to make it worse, I still can't find a work over here in South Africa, been jobless for 5 months now . A man's confidence can only take so much hey.

Ah well, let's see what happens. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## krishz

uroojs said:


> Hey Krishz......
> 
> I am positive... you'll get the grant right away...
> 
> By the way , did u upload ur PCC and Medical upon request or are u also a recipient of March 18th e-mail or was it ur own decision to upload them upfront?



Hi,

I did my medicals on March 2010 and PCC in April 2011 on my own decision ..as if now their is no mail from CO...and I didn't receive the March 18th mail too....


----------



## uroojs

HermanB said:


> A weak moment I guess, but I'm really doubting whether our case will get a case officer before the 'deadline', and to make it worse, I still can't find a work over here in South Africa, been jobless for 5 months now . A man's confidence can only take so much hey.
> 
> Ah well, let's see what happens. Good luck to everyone!



Hey HermanB!

Don't demoralize yourself, this is what life is all about. The unfathomable sea of time sometimes .... really is cruel ... but yet we have to keep our hopes high, stay positive and determined.

Keep trying for a job buddy.... and wait.


----------



## australia.uae

toti said:


> how comes , if you can see DIAC new budget for 2011-2012 , they have increased 175 visas to 44500 and 176 relatives to 4100 ?!! so how comes it will be removed ?


Hi Toti,

Please read the following in the attachment. It says:
_
Will the new points test change the award of points for sponsorship? 
Yes. The new points test will award points for sponsorship as follows.

Points Description of sponsorship 
5 Nomination by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, for the purposes of a subclass 176 or 886 application. 
10 Nomination by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, or sponsorship by an eligible relative, to a regional area for the purposes of a subclass 487 or subclass 475 Skilled – Regional Sponsored application. 

*Will family sponsored applicants still be eligible to apply for a permanent Skilled – Sponsored visa? 
No. As part of the changes accompanying the introduction of the new points test, from 1 July 2011 applicants for the Skilled – Sponsored subclass 176 or 886 visa subclasses will need to be sponsored by a state or territory government under a state migration plan. There will no longer be a permanent family sponsored skilled migration visa however eligible family members can still sponsor relatives under the provisional sponsored skilled migration visa. Holders of a provisional sponsored skilled migration visa may be eligible for a Skilled Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887) after meeting certain eligibility criteria. *

Will family sponsored applicants still be able to apply for a provisional Regional Sponsored visa? 
Yes. The new points test will continue to award points to applicants for a subclass 475 or subclass 487 who are sponsored to a regional area by an eligible family member or a state or territory government under a state migration plan. Holders of either of these provisional sponsored skilled migration visas may be eligible for a Skilled Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887) after meeting certain eligibility criteria._

For more details, Please read:
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
Minister's announcement about the new points test – 11 November 2010

I hope this clarifies things.


----------



## HermanB

uroojs said:


> Hey HermanB!
> 
> Don't demoralize yourself, this is what life is all about. The unfathomable sea of time sometimes .... really is cruel ... but yet we have to keep our hopes high, stay positive and determined.
> 
> Keep trying for a job buddy.... and wait.


Thank you Uroojs, I will try keep my hopes up. I don't know how you do it, but it really shows me there are positive, good people out there. Something I'm not used to anymore in this country... 

I really hope things work out for you very soon!

All the best!


----------



## Dhawal

Guys i have a question.....Due to certain circumstances i wont be able to submit my wife's medicals who is the secondary applicant until november.....Now going by current processing speed i think i might get a CO in the next 2 months....
I will have to tell the CO to put my application on hold till november.....
Now with the new points system in place in july(along with new priority processing)...will my application which is on hold till november get affected by the news points system?I mean will my application get further delayed if i provide the secondary applicants meds in november or are applications post july 2011 and applicants pre-july 11 are independent of each other?


----------



## Dhawal

australia.uae said:


> If 176 family sponsored visas will be abolished post july then i think this could be the reason why gaurav, toti, carol E and other applicants havent recieved Co's yet....Maybe due to internal orders their applications are on hold.....


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> Guys i have a question.....Due to certain circumstances i wont be able to submit my wife's medicals who is the secondary applicant until november.....Now going by current processing speed i think i might get a CO in the next 2 months....
> I will have to tell the CO to put my application on hold till november.....
> Now with the new points system in place in july(along with new priority processing)...will my application which is on hold till november get affected by the news points system?I mean will my application get further delayed if i provide the secondary applicants meds in november or are applications post july 2011 and applicants pre-july 11 are independent of each other?


I asked our agent the same question. If your profession is still on the new SOL it should not affect your processing time, however, she mentioned that it is still at the discretion of the DIAC so nobody can guarantee anything at the moment .

As it affecting your application itself, no, it won't, it will still be processed under the old system. All the best Dhawal!!


----------



## Dhawal

HermanB said:


> Thanks HermanB for the reply.....Can other members of the forum please reply.....Also australia.uae can you please get a clarification from your agent for the same....


----------



## iNinjaN

Dhawal said:


> Guys i have a question.....Due to certain circumstances i wont be able to submit my wife's medicals who is the secondary applicant until november.....Now going by current processing speed i think i might get a CO in the next 2 months....
> I will have to tell the CO to put my application on hold till november.....
> Now with the new points system in place in july(along with new priority processing)...will my application which is on hold till november get affected by the news points system?I mean will my application get further delayed if i provide the secondary applicants meds in november or are applications post july 2011 and applicants pre-july 11 are independent of each other?


Till date what we have seen that applications post July are independent of pre July, only impact could be of the change in sol list which might cause a movement of application from one priority to another!
Hope this helps!

But y a delay in Medicals? If u can share the reason with us!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> we are expecting a baby in nov....


----------



## krishz

Dhawal said:


> iNinjaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are expecting a baby in nov....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz Dhawal
Click to expand...


----------



## krishz

krishz said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz Dhawal sent the PCC yesterday!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

krishz said:


> Thanks krishz...


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> we are expecting a baby in nov....


Many congratz man!!!


----------



## Dhawal

krishz said:


> Gr8...Now just sit and relax....You will get a direct grant now.....


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> iNinjaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are expecting a baby in nov....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Thanks ausimmi....


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> iNinjaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are expecting a baby in nov....
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratz !
> 
> I don't think you have to delay your processing till Nov .. The only thing in medical that you wont be able to test now in chest x-ray.. when your CO is allocated .. talk to him .. most of the cases like this they will tell x-ray is not required.. However you might have to provide a change in circumstance declaration or some thing ..
> 
> i am not clear about it .. but there is a work around.. you have to talk to CO
> 
> After all you are getting a much BIG grant letter in Nov  congratz !!
> 
> -Neo-
Click to expand...


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> iNinjaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are expecting a baby in nov....
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats friend! thats very very good news and it's worth the on-hold...
> :clap2:
Click to expand...


----------



## australia.uae

Dhawal said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks HermanB for the reply.....Can other members of the forum please reply.....Also australia.uae can you please get a clarification from your agent for the same....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> Congrats!!! Your baby will be your lucky charm!!!
> 
> I spoke to my agent about you. They said post and pre july are independant of each other. Thats what they know as of now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Neo,
> Yes i will talk to the CO once allocated....Thanks a lot to all of you for the wishes.... Neo,voddy and HermanB....


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratz !
> 
> I don't think you have to delay your processing till Nov .. The only thing in medical that you wont be able to test now in chest x-ray.. when your CO is allocated .. talk to him .. most of the cases like this they will tell x-ray is not required.. However you might have to provide a change in circumstance declaration or some thing ..
> 
> i am not clear about it .. but there is a work around.. you have to talk to CO
> 
> After all you are getting a much BIG grant letter in Nov  congratz !!
> 
> -Neo-
> 
> 
> 
> yep. my cousine faced the same situation..her husband being the main applicant. their case was dragged due to several reasons, 1. the rule change in 2010 July 2. she was expecting and had to delay meds..
> But i think they submitted it once she got her baby in April and now waiting for decision..
Click to expand...


----------



## australia.uae

Dhawal,

Can I recommend you something? If you think you will be getting a CO soon, then you can get the x-ray done. They cover the belly with some black paper or cloth and the baby is safe. Moreover its for the chest not stomach. *Talk to a Doctor about this *and if they do this in India, then i think you can upload the medicals soon. 

This is just my personal opinion, if you want to speed up things.

Going For Medicals - Medical examinations for Australian migration applications

Read this. It might help you.


----------



## toti

australia.uae said:


> Hi Toti,
> 
> Please read the following in the attachment. It says:
> _
> Will the new points test change the award of points for sponsorship?
> Yes. The new points test will award points for sponsorship as follows.
> 
> Points Description of sponsorship
> 5 Nomination by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, for the purposes of a subclass 176 or 886 application.
> 10 Nomination by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, or sponsorship by an eligible relative, to a regional area for the purposes of a subclass 487 or subclass 475 Skilled – Regional Sponsored application.
> 
> [
> 
> I hope this clarifies things._


_



to which limit the changes of 1 july will affect us ? if we didn't get CO be 1 July , then all this new rules will apply on our application ? and if our application is being handled by Case Officer and 1 july comes , then they will stop processing it ?_


----------



## Lawren4

Dhawal said:


> iNinjaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are expecting a baby in nov....
> 
> 
> 
> that's joyful!
> :clap2:congratulations to your family!
Click to expand...


----------



## mihiri

Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:

Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


Ohhhh congrats mihiri :clap2:


----------



## Lawren4

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


congratz~
PCC in Sri Lanka is so slow?
cannot believe there is a country lack of efficiency as China


----------



## Dhawal

mihiri said:


> Wow congrats mihiri for the CO......


----------



## matchless

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


Congratulation Mihiri:clap2:

has ur CO asked for more documents & did u receive 18 marh email?


----------



## mihiri

Thanks All

I am really restless about PCC now, got it from Bahrain within 2 weeks


----------



## zoranl

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


Hi mihiri,

Congrats on getting a CO. Hopefully visa grant is only a corner away, well after the PCC from Sri Lanka is uploaded.

Can you please tell me what team is your CO from? Is it team 2?

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> Yes voddy...I am concerned of the delay for the same 2 reasons.....Even if i do submit the meds in nov.....i hope the decision doesnt get delayed much due to change in circumstances....1 month back i wasnt anticipating a CO till nov.....but now a CO in 1 month seems a reality.....


----------



## Lawren4

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


u r really on the rocket
envy a lot


----------



## mihiri

Thanks, Yes he wants, PCC and Birth Certificate of me and my husband
We provided Birth certificate for our son and passports for me and my husband under identification documents when we lodged the application.
I received the 18th march mail



matchless said:


> Congratulation Mihiri:clap2:
> 
> has ur CO asked for more documents & did u receive 18 marh email?


----------



## Guest

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


   NOVEMBER 2010 APPLICANT GETTING CO??????   OMG!!!!!!


----------



## mihiri

Yes Team 2



zoranl said:


> Hi mihiri,
> 
> Congrats on getting a CO. Hopefully visa grant is only a corner away, well after the PCC from Sri Lanka is uploaded.
> 
> Can you please tell me what team is your CO from? Is it team 2?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


----------



## Dhawal

Lawren4 said:


> Comon china is much better compared to other asian countries in terms of efficiency.....


----------



## zoranl

Dhawal said:


> iNinjaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are expecting a baby in nov....
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Dhawal. That's always a good news.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

australia.uae said:


> Thanks for the reply australia.uae.....But i dont think going for the medicals is feasible right now....Anyways i dont mind waiting till november right now.....What i dont want is delay after november due to new rule changes and change of circumstances....


----------



## zoranl

mihiri said:


> Yes Team 2


Thanks mihiri. I kinda thought so.

I guess team 2 is much quicker than the other teams. All the other teams are lagging a little bit. 

Zoran


----------



## ppjagnaan

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


Congrats! wow, they have gone as far as november 2010 already...great news


----------



## Lawren4

Dhawal said:


> Lawren4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comon china is much better compared to other asian countries in terms of efficiency.....
> 
> 
> 
> should i be happy for living in China?...takes my wife's PCC over 2 months for persuade the notarian lady to accept her notary application....
> 
> only reason is she ever moved legal residence(hukou) from one province(China) to another(also China)....
> 
> maybe we will never know what's efficiency in Asia
Click to expand...


----------



## australia.uae

toti said:


> to which limit the changes of 1 july will affect us ? if we didn't get CO be 1 July , then all this new rules will apply on our application ? and if our application is being handled by Case Officer and 1 july comes , then they will stop processing it ?


 Dont worry. You will be assessed based on the current points system. The new points system applies to only applications submitted from 01.07.2011.

Toti,

I suggest you read the FAQ i sent properly again. All your answers are there.


----------



## Dhawal

zoranl said:


> Thanks zoran...


----------



## Dhawal

Lawren4 said:


> Yes lets leave it to that......


----------



## Carol E

toti said:


> to which limit the changes of 1 july will affect us ? if we didn't get CO be 1 July , then all this new rules will apply on our application ? and if our application is being handled by Case Officer and 1 july comes , then they will stop processing it ?


Hi Toti ,

I don't think so!!!!!! 

*Q When will the new points test come into effect?
*It is proposed that the new points test will apply to applications made from 1 July 2011, unless the applicant is eligible for transitional arrangements.

SO We are not going to be assessed under the new point test...... 

I hope we can get Co sooooooon 
Best of luck 

Carol


----------



## Carol E

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


Hi mihiri ,

:clap2: Congratulation :clap2:

I hope we can get ours sooooooon


----------



## voddy

zoranl said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Dhawal. That's always a good news.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran
> 
> 
> 
> hi are you using an agent?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> Was that question meant for me?...yes i am....but i dont trust them..


----------



## mihiri

Thanks carol. Wish you Good Luck



Carol E said:


> Hi mihiri ,
> 
> :clap2: Congratulation :clap2:
> 
> I hope we can get ours sooooooon


----------



## toti

Dhawal said:


> australia.uae said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 176 family sponsored visas will be abolished post july then i think this could be the reason why gaurav, toti, carol E and other applicants havent recieved Co's yet....Maybe due to internal orders their applications are on hold.....
> 
> 
> 
> but we have tracked some cases post july 176-family which have been allocted to co or grant .. so i think no hold on that visa type
Click to expand...


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that question meant for me?...yes i am....but i dont trust them..
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to know about Zoran
> 
> 
> of course I know about your details
Click to expand...


----------



## zoranl

voddy said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to know about Zoran
> 
> 
> of course I know about your details
> 
> 
> 
> Hi voddy,
> 
> I applied for myself. No agent. My brother got the visa last year so I was aware of what to prepare for the application.
> 
> 
> Zoran
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

toti said:


> No i am referrring to the post by australia.uae where it states that post july 2011 with the new points system and a possible priority change in place - 176 relative sponsored visas will be stopped....so i said if that is the case then maybe this is the reason why gaurav, carol E and yourself havent recieved CO's.....Just a guess....There could be some internal orders to put on hold 176 relative sponsored.....just my guess.....else i see no reason why gaurav,carol E yourself and even zoran havent recieved CO's......


----------



## voddy

Hi all,

Here is how the spread sheet looks so far... some of you can not access these links and hope this will help..


----------



## SlimNeo

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


Wooww..!! Many congrats.. :clap2:


so whats your online status change to ? ABPF [Application being processed further] ?
In the document checklist section it shows everything MET ?

-Neo-


----------



## toti

Dhawal said:


> iNinjaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are expecting a baby in nov....
> 
> 
> 
> great ......congrats :clap2:
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> u r really on the rocket
> envy a lot


I am very glad for Mihiri, but damn, why are November applicants already getting, but August, September and October applicants (that received the mail) are getting left behind?


----------



## toti

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


congrats .. it reached to nov 2010 guys - for 175 visa 

which team your co ?


----------



## Dhawal

HermanB said:


> Herman thats a mystery nobody can answer....


----------



## kash2182

Dhawal said:


> toti said:
> 
> 
> 
> No i am referrring to the post by australia.uae where it states that post july 2011 with the new points system and a possible priority change in place - 176 relative sponsored visas will be stopped....so i said if that is the case then maybe this is the reason why gaurav, carol E and yourself havent recieved CO's.....Just a guess....There could be some internal orders to put on hold 176 relative sponsored.....just my guess.....else i see no reason why gaurav,carol E yourself and even zoran havent recieved CO's......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we have seen 176 relative sponsor cases of Sep 2010 geting CO on another forum....so i don't think it has put on hold......
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

toti said:


> Thanks toti....


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> I am very glad for Mihiri, but damn, why are November applicants already getting, but August, September and October applicants (that received the mail) are getting left behind?


Isn't it because of the CO team concept? chuncks of applicants assigned to different teams and some teams are speeding while few lagging behind...


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> congrats .. it reached to nov 2010 guys - for 175 visa
> 
> which team your co ?


she said Team 2 i guess


----------



## uroojs

I am gaining strength.....

May be in a few days i can also share my happiness that my case officer has finally requested PCC and Medical.

I wonder why my internal checking is taking so much time


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> Isn't it because of the CO team concept? chuncks of applicants assigned to different teams and some teams are speeding while few lagging behind...


Maybe, but I'm just getting tired and stressed. I have the worst luck in the world, so, it is very possible that they might skip our application. Sorry guys, I'm just fed-up with things, not just the visa application.

All the best!


----------



## Dhawal

kash2182 said:


> I mite be wrong.....but i have a strong case in gaurav who has submitted all the docs with not a single document to be submitted from his side....If you tell me some internal checks mite be going then he has been working in some reputed MNC's since the last 4 years....so how much time would the internal checks take? dont think more than 15 days...and why hasnt he been given the grant yet? when CO allocation has reached almost till nov now?


----------



## krishz

Dhawal said:


> krishz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gr8...Now just sit and relax....You will get a direct grant now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dhawal...I wish that happens soon...please pray for me ray:ray:
Click to expand...


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi Toti ,
> 
> I don't think so!!!!!!
> 
> *Q When will the new points test come into effect?
> *It is proposed that the new points test will apply to applications made from 1 July 2011, unless the applicant is eligible for transitional arrangements.
> 
> SO We are not going to be assessed under the new point test......
> 
> I hope we can get Co sooooooon
> Best of luck
> 
> Carol


best of luck to you also 

as per calculation - you should get CO this week before friday .. i hope so , this will be good indecator ... 

anyway you have to prepare for meds and pcc , i know it's in egypt takes 1-2 days to get it


----------



## Dhawal

uroojs said:


> All the best for the same....


----------



## iNinjaN

Hey congrats Dhawal!!! That's a awesome news!!! Ladoo kab khilao Ge??

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## zoranl

voddy said:


> zoranl said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi are you using an agent?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi voddy,
> 
> Thanks for filling the P3 applicant club form for me. I haven't gotten a chance to do it on my own.
> 
> But, could you please correct the following info: date of application is August 23, 2010, not January 26, 2011. Also, I haven't used a migration agent to lodge my application. I also got the March 18 email form DIAC.
> 
> Zoran
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Waise mumbai mein toh kabhi bhi khila sakta hu but best would be to have a grand celebration at a cafe facing the sydney opera house.....


----------



## melinscotland

Yeah it is odd im oct 2010 and got the mail in march . Surly it cantle too much longer !


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Hey congrats Dhawal!!! That's a awesome news!!! Ladoo kab khilao Ge??
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


( Ladoo kab khilao Ge?) what does this mean??? just curious


----------



## zoranl

melinscotland said:


> Yeah it is odd im oct 2010 and got the mail in march . Surly it cantle too much longer !


Hi melinscotland,

Are you a 176 relative sponsor applicant? Have you uploaded all the required documents, done medicals?

Zoran


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> hi voddy..Laddo is a kind of a sweet(round in shape) in india.....he meant when will i give him sweets for the gud news....normally in india we share gud news with sweets....


----------



## voddy

zoranl said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi voddy,
> 
> Thanks for filling the P3 applicant club form for me. I haven't gotten a chance to do it on my own.
> 
> But, could you please correct the following info: date of application is August 23, 2010, not January 26, 2011. Also, I haven't used a migration agent to lodge my application. I also got the March 18 email form DIAC.
> 
> Zoran
> 
> 
> 
> sure thing sorry for the mistake
Click to expand...


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi voddy..Laddo is a kind of a sweet(round in shape) in india.....he meant when will i give him sweets for the gud news....normally in india we share gud news with sweets....
> 
> 
> 
> i know laddooo (boondi laddo)..my favorite... we have all those here in Wellawatta colombo... mmmm
> 
> thnks now i got it..now trying to resolve reply..hehe
Click to expand...


----------



## melinscotland

Hi it's a family 176. Yep everything is up loaded my Medicals have said finalized for about a month now . With accordance to march 18 mail they only have 2 wks to give me a co . Wish they would
Get a move on


----------



## alfiat

Wow......DIAC has started allocating CO for November applicants.
The excitement is building up....hope I get one soon as well.


----------



## HermanB

melinscotland said:


> Hi it's a family 176. Yep everything is up loaded my Medicals have said finalized for about a month now . With accordance to march 18 mail they only have 2 wks to give me a co . Wish they would
> Get a move on


You are not alone, I got the mail as well, and my wife's occupation (main applicant) there were only like 52 applications post July 2010, and yet we also do not have a CO. Ah well, I'm just getting tired of hopes being lifted just to be crushed again.


----------



## iNinjaN

mihiri said:


> Finally I am assigned a Case Officer :clap2:
> 
> Unfortunately my PCC from Sri Lanka is not yet received, even after 2 months and 6 days


Congrats!!! That's awesome news!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## zoranl

Guys, my calculations are saying this: every applicant till February 2011 will be allocated with a CO or maybe will get a visa grant until June 30, 2011.

Team 2 and team 4 are the fastest. Team 2 is currently at November 2010 applicants, team 4 is at July 2010 applicants (one applicant from mid July 2010 got the CO last friday, it was a CO from team 4). All the other teams (I guess there are 8 teams of CO's) are lagging behind, but I believe they will speed things up.

The next GSM update (which will probably be on June 6, 2011) will give us allocations of CO until August 30. 

The update on June 20, 2011 will give us P3 applicant allocations until November 30, 2011.

And the last update on July 4, 2011 will have CO allocations for group 3 until the end of February 2011.

What do you think? Will this be possible? 

Maybe the GSM updates will be again on Friday's, I used the Monday's because of the last update.

Zoran


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Maybe, but I'm just getting tired and stressed. I have the worst luck in the world, so, it is very possible that they might skip our application. Sorry guys, I'm just fed-up with things, not just the visa application.
> 
> All the best!


Herman, it could be the anzsco code. As I indicated earlier things are moving bit slow for accountants, could be that external auditor are also looked by same case officer.... So do not be disheartened... I know it's difficult to be positive but that's the challenge of life  imagine how happy u will be the day u get ur grant letter!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

zoranl said:


> Guys, my calculations are saying this: every applicant till February 2011 will be allocated with a CO or maybe will get a visa grant until June 30, 2011.
> 
> Team 2 and team 4 are the fastest. Team 2 is currently at November 2010 applicants, team 4 is at July 2010 applicants (one applicant from mid July 2010 got the CO last friday, it was a CO from team 4). All the other teams (I guess there are 8 teams of CO's) are lagging behind, but I believe they will speed things up.
> 
> The next GSM update (which will probably be on June 6, 2011) will give us allocations of CO until August 30.
> 
> The update on June 20, 2011 will give us P3 applicant allocations until November 30, 2011.
> 
> And the last update on July 4, 2011 will have CO allocations for group 3 until the end of February 2011.
> 
> What do you think? Will this be possible?
> 
> Maybe the GSM updates will be again on Friday's, I used the Monday's because of the last update.
> 
> Zoran


Putting it that way, it makes a bit of sense. They should then switch the teams a bit, lol. Thank you Zoran!


----------



## alfiat

melinscotland said:


> Hi it's a family 176. Yep everything is up loaded my Medicals have said finalized for about a month now . With accordance to march 18 mail they only have 2 wks to give me a co . Wish they would
> Get a move on


I really do hope that family sponsored 176 applications will get COs soon. Seem like they are allocating more of the 175 and not 176 family sponsored. Or is it just a coincidence for the people in this forum?


----------



## iNinjaN

I believe Gaurav has recently submitted Medicals and yet to submit pcc!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Herman, it could be the anzsco code. As I indicated earlier things are moving bit slow for accountants, could be that external auditor are also looked by same case officer.... So do not be disheartened... I know it's difficult to be positive but that's the challenge of life  imagine how happy u will be the day u get ur grant letter!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Very true Ninja, thank you. I guess a lot of people are in the same boat, but if we do not get this visa soon, I will be stuck as a jobless bum and can't re-apply as I did not have a job as work experience because I am jobless... Ah well, I really hope that things will look up for all of us soon. And it could be that it is being looked at the same case officer .

Keep well!


----------



## iNinjaN

Yes that's true! Sydney opera house, Ohh I miss so much especially the harbor bridge view  

Damm where is my case officer :tongue2:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## zoranl

melinscotland said:


> Hi it's a family 176. Yep everything is up loaded my Medicals have said finalized for about a month now . With accordance to march 18 mail they only have 2 wks to give me a co . Wish they would
> Get a move on


Did you apply in July or August 2010? I applied on August 23, 2010. I am expecting some kind of information from DIAC through out this week, or the next one.

Good luck to you. Where will you be heading if visa is granted? 

My destination will be Sydney. I have a brother there.

Zoran


----------



## Guest

Hmmm looking at everybody's thoughts, I see a pattern emerging here. 175 applicants who got 18th March email and belong to IT occupations seem to be getting COs fastest. Second are 175 IT applicants without 18th March email. Can somebody present some evidence to support/contradict this assertion???


----------



## uroojs

zoranl said:


> Guys, my calculations are saying this: every applicant till February 2011 will be allocated with a CO or maybe will get a visa grant until June 30, 2011.
> 
> Team 2 and team 4 are the fastest. Team 2 is currently at November 2010 applicants, team 4 is at July 2010 applicants (one applicant from mid July 2010 got the CO last friday, it was a CO from team 4). All the other teams (I guess there are 8 teams of CO's) are lagging behind, but I believe they will speed things up.
> 
> The next GSM update (which will probably be on June 6, 2011) will give us allocations of CO until August 30.
> 
> The update on June 20, 2011 will give us P3 applicant allocations until November 30, 2011.
> 
> And the last update on July 4, 2011 will have CO allocations for group 3 until the end of February 2011.
> 
> What do you think? Will this be possible?
> 
> Maybe the GSM updates will be again on Friday's, I used the Monday's because of the last update.
> 
> Zoran



Great Calculations ZORNAL

Has anyone done any work on grant or PCC/Medical request, when you have all documents MET status except for PCC and MEDICALs and CO says that internal checking is being done and will request PCC and Medical upon receipt of internal and external checking reports.

I have the same status since June 2010.

and is waiting and waiting and waiting....


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Great Calculations ZORNAL
> 
> Has anyone done any work on grant or PCC/Medical request, when you have all documents MET status except for PCC and MEDICALs and CO says that internal checking is being done and will request PCC and Medical upon receipt of internal and external checking reports.
> 
> I have the same status since June 2010.
> 
> and is waiting and waiting and waiting....


The timelines for such cases vary from case to case. Nobody can say for sure unfortunately...


----------



## iNinjaN

That's sweetly explained by Dhawal and u know it so well 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

iNinjaN said:


> That's sweetly explained by Dhawal and u know it so well
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


This is for Dhawal and voody reply for ladoo 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

iNinjaN said:


> Yes that's true! Sydney opera house, Ohh I miss so much especially the harbor bridge view
> 
> Damm where is my case officer :tongue2:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


This is for Dhawal reply for Sydney opera house 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

And another November applicant getting CO?! Wtf is going on?! New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 571 - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## toti

alfiat said:


> I really do hope that family sponsored 176 applications will get COs soon. Seem like they are allocating more of the 175 and not 176 family sponsored. Or is it just a coincidence for the people in this forum?


budjet Visas 175 = 44500 
budjet visa 176(family) = 4000

so why they have more 175 than 176 ... i hope they start soon taking more 176


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> And another November applicant getting CO?! Wtf is going on?! New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 571 - PomsInOz Forum


I just checked the forum and it seems that the poster's husband got assessed as a motor mechanic: REFRIGERATION ENGINEERS awaiting practical? - PomsInOz Forum

Checking in the list of no. of applications I downloaded from the SMD, it seems that only 54 applications were launched for ALL motor mechanic related occupations 321211/321212/321213 (none for 321214) up till May 2011. It may shed some light on the situation...


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> I just checked the forum and it seems that the poster's husband got assessed as a motor mechanic: REFRIGERATION ENGINEERS awaiting practical? - PomsInOz Forum
> 
> Checking in the list of no. of applications I downloaded from the SMD, it seems that only 54 applications were launched for ALL motor mechanic related occupations 321211/321212/321213 (none for 321214) up till May 2011. It may shed some light on the situation...


Hm, I see. Still it's kind of bad that they can't assign more CO's to bigger groups of occupations... Guess we will see whether DIAC will keep their word in the 18 March mail, which I doubt, lol.

Ty ausimmi, keep well!


----------



## sweetbox

Hello Sirs and Madams!

I applied for cat175 visa in November 2010. Could my passport be enough for case officer, if I haven't my birth certificate?


----------



## HermanB

sweetbox said:


> Hello Sirs and Madams!
> 
> I applied for cat175 visa in November 2010. Could my passport be enough for case officer, if I haven't my birth certificate?


Hi. No, you have to have a birth certificate (with parents' details on), or anything similar, such as a family register/deed. Sorry for being the bearer of bad news. If anyone else has another solution, please comment on this too. Keep well!


----------



## sweetbox

HermanB said:


> Hi. No, you have to have a birth certificate (with parents' details on), or anything similar, such as a family register/deed. Sorry for being the bearer of bad news. If anyone else has another solution, please comment on this too. Keep well!


It's incredibly difficult or impossible for me to get this birth certificate now


----------



## HermanB

sweetbox said:


> It's incredibly difficult or impossible for me to get this birth certificate now


Hm, I assume you're not doing it through an agent? You don't have a family register/they don't issue unabridged birth certificates in India?


----------



## uroojs

sweetbox said:


> Hello Sirs and Madams!
> 
> I applied for cat175 visa in November 2010. Could my passport be enough for case officer, if I haven't my birth certificate?



No sweetbox, you need to submit supporting document


----------



## sweetbox

HermanB said:


> Hm, I assume you're not doing it through an agent? You don't have a family register/they don't issue unabridged birth certificates in India?


I applied by myself. I don't have it. The place, in which I was born, is a war territory for me and my family now.


----------



## HermanB

sweetbox said:


> I applied by myself. I don't have it. The place, in which I was born, is a war territory for me and my family now.


Hm, that is not nice at all. I wish I could help, but I am unsure as to how India's system works. In South Africa you can apply anywhere. Best is to ask people on this forum also from India. Otherwise once you have a case officer, he/she might be able to help you in what you can do. I really wish I had the answer for you .

Good luck and really hope someone here knows how.


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Hm, I see. Still it's kind of bad that they can't assign more CO's to bigger groups of occupations... Guess we will see whether DIAC will keep their word in the 18 March mail, which I doubt, lol.
> 
> Ty ausimmi, keep well!


hi HermanB,

I hold different point of view, evidence is :
Mihiri is 175 applicant with occupation 261313. 261313 is relatively huge occupation group, and ACS is also big.... 

So occupation group is not the only factor.


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> hi HermanB,
> 
> I hold different point of view, evidence is :
> Mihiri is 175 applicant with occupation 261313. 261313 is relatively huge occupation group, and ACS is also big....
> 
> So occupation group is not the only factor.


Hm, then I don't know. There are only about 50 post July applicants for External Auditor (main applicant), thus it is really fiddling with my head whether they lump it in with accountants, etc. Let's just hope that things go well soon with all of us.

All the best!


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> hi HermanB,
> 
> I hold different point of view, evidence is :
> Mihiri is 175 applicant with occupation 261313. 261313 is relatively huge occupation group, and ACS is also big....
> 
> So occupation group is not the only factor.


261313 had all of 387 applications in the SMD up till May 2011. These include 175, 176 SS, 176 family, 885, and 886. That is not 'huge' by any means...


----------



## uroojs

I need some clarification

If form 80 shows a MET status does that means all external checks have been completed?
And if Work Experience and Specific experience is marked as Received it means internal checks have not been completed?

I raised a PLE and got this reply:-




Thank you for your email.

While I understand your position, unfortunately I am unable to advise how long the internal checking will take to complete. This checking is a routine process that applies to all applications, and we are not given timeframes for completion or reasons for any delays.

I am continually monitoring your application and will be in contact with you as soon as it has been completed.

Regards


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> 261313 had all of 387 applications in the SMD up till May 2011. These include 175, 176 SS, 176 family, 885, and 886. That is not 'huge' by any means...


Yeah, I tend to agree with you, 387 vs 1800+, lol


----------



## haseeb85uk

australia.uae said:


> Dont worry. You will be assessed based on the current points system. The new points system applies to only applications submitted from 01.07.2011.
> 
> australia.uae
> 
> im also a 176 applicant.u said applicants pre 1st jul will b assessed against old point system. But plz elaborate whether 176 relative pre 1st july will b assessed for parmanent residency or the temporary one that is proposed after 1st july?


----------



## haseeb85uk

voddy said:


> ( Ladoo kab khilao Ge?) what does this mean??? just curious


means when r u offering us laddoo...now i dunno wat exactly laddoo is called in english lolz.. umm sweets


----------



## brajeshdave

Guys - More queries regarding Indian PCC:

I am currently living in Bangalore for last 5 months. Prior to that I was living in Pune for many years. My current passport was issued in Pune in November'2010. I moved to Bangalore in January 2011. 

Do I need to submit 2 PCCs (One from Pune and one from Bangalore)?
Am I eligible to apply for PCC in Bangalore (since residing here for < 1 year)?


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

brajeshdave said:


> Guys - More queries regarding Indian PCC:
> 
> I am currently living in Bangalore for last 5 months. Prior to that I was living in Pune for many years. My current passport was issued in Pune in November'2010. I moved to Bangalore in January 2011.
> 
> Do I need to submit 2 PCCs (One from Pune and one from Bangalore)?
> Am I eligible to apply for PCC in Bangalore (since residing here for < 1 year)?


You just need to submit only 1 PCC. Its better to get it from Pune only.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Dear All,

Can anyone send me some recruitment agencies websites willing to hire international candidates applied for migrant visa waiting the visa grant? I applied 13th july 2010 visa 176 relative waiting case officer allocation.

Abed.


----------



## Guest

Abdelrahman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone send me some recruitment agencies websites willing to hire international candidates applied for migrant visa waiting the visa grant? I applied 13th july 2010 visa 176 relative waiting case officer allocation.
> 
> Abed.


Unfortunately, the chance of any recruitment agent looking seriously at your case is less than 1%. Believe me, I know what I am talking about. Consider the following reasons for not considering you:

1. They would want you on the ground in Australia for interviews.

2. The 457 option would be too risky for them. After all the money and effort that goes into it, if you get the 175 then their investment goes down the drain and the possibility of loosing you to other recruiters also arises. If you are on a 457 visa, the possibility of retaining you is larger.

You would have better luck if you were able to indicate that you could travel to Australia on a short notice (for example you have a valid tourist visa at hand). And even better would be having a valid work visa on hand - like the Working Holiday Visa. Without these, the best advice for you is to wait until you have the visa in hand and are inside Australia.


----------



## ibarry

Hi guys,i have just sent my PCC for me and wifey and some bank statement as further proof for my employment history by email to DIAC on the famous [email protected] 
do you think i have made the right move or i should have better wait for CO to ask?
DO think this can help in the speed of processing my application though am from a HR country and a paper base applicant?

Its just that am a bit too impatient lol


----------



## iNinjaN

ibarry said:


> Hi guys,i have just sent my PCC for me and wifey and some bank statement as further proof for my employment history by email to DIAC on the famous [email protected]
> do you think i have made the right move or i should have better wait for CO to ask?
> DO think this can help in the speed of processing my application though am from a HR country and a paper base applicant?
> 
> Its just that am a bit too impatient lol


It's a positive move! Would suggest if after a month u can do Medicals as well, that would be also helpful!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## brajeshdave

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> You just need to submit only 1 PCC. Its better to get it from Pune only.


Thanks Biswaranjan. 
In the form 80, I have already submitted information about my new employer & address of Bangalore. 

Is it not a problem for DIAC whether my PCC is done using 6 months old address?


----------



## melinscotland

zoranl said:


> Did you apply in July or August 2010? I applied on August 23, 2010. I am expecting some kind of information from DIAC through out this week, or the next one.
> 
> Good luck to you. Where will you be heading if visa is granted?
> 
> My destination will be Sydney. I have a brother there.
> 
> Zoran


October 2010 I applied . I'm planning on Newcastle my brother lives near there . Good luck too you too x


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Yeah, I tend to agree with you, 387 vs 1800+, lol


can you suggest what is SMD? i never see this abbreviation before....

and also 387 vs 1800+

thank you

Lawrence


----------



## boxerboy

HermanB said:


> And another November applicant getting CO?! Wtf is going on?! New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 571 - PomsInOz Forum


Either only few teams had realized that June 18 is a few weeks away or these people had incomplete applications thus getting a CO ahead so they can proceed on their background checks. Whatever reason might be, I bet a number of people will raise PLE after June 18.


----------



## Lawren4

boxerboy said:


> Either only few teams had realized that June 18 is a few weeks away or these people had incomplete applications thus getting a CO ahead so they can proceed on their background checks. Whatever reason might be, I bet a number of people will raise PLE after June 18.


of coz PLE if peopel got Mar 18 email have not assigned COlane:
still there is possibility DIAC can finish CO allocation.


----------



## Abdelrahman

ausimmi said:


> Unfortunately, the chance of any recruitment agent looking seriously at your case is less than 1%. Believe me, I know what I am talking about. Consider the following reasons for not considering you:
> 
> 1. They would want you on the ground in Australia for interviews.
> 
> 2. The 457 option would be too risky for them. After all the money and effort that goes into it, if you get the 175 then their investment goes down the drain and the possibility of loosing you to other recruiters also arises. If you are on a 457 visa, the possibility of retaining you is larger.
> 
> You would have better luck if you were able to indicate that you could travel to Australia on a short notice (for example you have a valid tourist visa at hand). And even better would be having a valid work visa on hand - like the Working Holiday Visa. Without these, the best advice for you is to wait until you have the visa in hand and are inside Australia.


Thanks ausimmi

It is just expensive to go there with empty hands and I cannot rely on my brother over there but I think I have no other option... 

Do we get support from goverment after landing?

Abdelrahman


----------



## yks

Hellow fellow mates 

I need some of your expert advices:

I applied for offshore 175 on 30 Dec 2010.
and as per the current processing rate I am expecting a CO around July or August.

Now I have come to know that my employer is ready to help me with ENS.

Things I know:
I could file a fee free application for ENS (as i already have applied 175 )
I would be completeing my Medicals and PCCs by June End.
I am fine for signing 2 years contract if they ask. Most probably they wont ask, so no issues there as well.

What I want to know-

Do you guys think there is any benefit for going with ENS from timelines perspective?
one benefit which is definately there is i will not have to travel out side Aus for visa stamping. 

Does anyone see any issues if change my category to ENS from 175?:juggle:

:ranger:
YKS


----------



## amer

yks said:


> Hellow fellow mates
> 
> I need some of your expert advices:
> 
> I applied for offshore 175 on 30 Dec 2010.
> and as per the current processing rate I am expecting a CO around July or August.
> 
> Now I have come to know that my employer is ready to help me with ENS.
> 
> Things I know:
> I could file a fee free application for ENS (as i already have applied 175 )
> I would be completeing my Medicals and PCCs by June End.
> I am fine for signing 2 years contract if they ask. Most probably they wont ask, so no issues there as well.
> 
> What I want to know-
> 
> Do you guys think there is any benefit for going with ENS from timelines perspective?
> one benefit which is definately there is i will not have to travel out side Aus for visa stamping.
> 
> Does anyone see any issues if change my category to ENS from 175?:juggle:
> 
> :ranger:
> YKS


ENS is Priority 1, you will get CO almost immediately.
But I think there are certain rules for ENS like the duration of the job and salary scale.


----------



## yks

amer said:


> ENS is Priority 1, you will get CO almost immediately.
> But I think there are certain rules for ENS like the duration of the job and salary scale.


I have my degree assessed as analyst programmer so duration of the job is not a issue
and as i m in 457 so even the salary scales are already as per the requirement.

My main concern is what if i get a CO allocated for 175 while the nomination for ENS is underprocessing.


----------



## Guest

yks said:


> I have my degree assessed as analyst programmer so duration of the job is not a issue
> and as i m in 457 so even the salary scales are already as per the requirement.
> 
> My main concern is what if i get a CO allocated for 175 while the nomination for ENS is underprocessing.


Talk to the empoloyer saying people from Nov 2010 are getting COs and that it is possible you would hae the visa itself by the time nomination is lodged. Make them understand the risk and if they are willing to take it - its their call!!!! Congrats on getting this opportunity.


----------



## codename

I am oct 2010 applicant...still no news and sign of CO.
Medical finalised and will upload PCC soon once Co allocated.
The anticipation because of March 18 email is making everyone anxiously waiting for the miracle email appear in individual mail box.
I am one of them, I m confident on DIAC, but will not think too much, nothing can b done even if June 18 reaches n no CO allocated.

try to b positive n wait.  cheers everyone


----------



## amer

codename said:


> I am oct 2010 applicant...still no news and sign of CO.
> Medical finalised and will upload PCC soon once Co allocated.
> The anticipation because of March 18 email is making everyone anxiously waiting for the miracle email appear in individual mail box.
> I am one of them, I m confident on DIAC, but will not think too much, nothing can b done even if June 18 reaches n no CO allocated.
> 
> try to b positive n wait.  cheers everyone


Hi codename,

What is ur nominated occupation? Hang on there Q4 applications will be processed soon.


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> can you suggest what is SMD? i never see this abbreviation before....
> 
> and also 387 vs 1800+
> 
> thank you
> 
> Lawrence


I can't remember now what the SMD stands for, lol, I think it is skills matching database. It is just an estimation of applications per profession. Thus, about 387 applications for IT jobs vs over 1800 for Accounting/External auditor etc. Hope that helps. All the best!


----------



## orange12

codename said:


> I am oct 2010 applicant...still no news and sign of CO.
> Medical finalised and will upload PCC soon once Co allocated.
> The anticipation because of March 18 email is making everyone anxiously waiting for the miracle email appear in individual mail box.
> I am one of them, I m confident on DIAC, but will not think too much, nothing can b done even if June 18 reaches n no CO allocated.
> 
> try to b positive n wait.  cheers everyone




yea i completely agree with what u've said. 
it was the 18th june email that gave me hope. i was thinking i'd only hear from dimia in 2012! *(im AUG 2010 175 online applicant)* but since they sent out an email, i feel that they should also take some sort of responsibility and not just, 'well good luck if u get a co..too bad if you dont since we are earlier than expected'. it is just not helping at all. 

in any case, i am desperately waiting for my grant letter as i ve just resigned from my job (im in wa now) n i cant apply for another job and dont wanna apply for another working visa knowing that pr could come soon. too much hassle. 

all these uncertainties are driving me nuts 

every morning my hope is that GRANT LETTER.....


----------



## orange12

could you guys give me some opinions?

i would like to raise a PLE to find out if there is a CO. 
but the last time round, the not-so-clever dimia person replied my email with a chunk of rubbish and had nothing related to my question.

should i try again? im an aug 2010 175 online applicant with every document uploaded.


----------



## HermanB

orange12 said:


> yea i completely agree with what u've said.
> it was the 18th june email that gave me hope. i was thinking i'd only hear from dimia in 2012! *(im AUG 2010 175 online applicant)* but since they sent out an email, i feel that they should also take some sort of responsibility and not just, 'well good luck if u get a co..too bad if you dont since we are earlier than expected'. it is just not helping at all.
> 
> in any case, i am desperately waiting for my grant letter as i ve just resigned from my job (im in wa now) n i cant apply for another job and dont wanna apply for another working visa knowing that pr could come soon. too much hassle.
> 
> all these uncertainties are driving me nuts
> 
> every morning my hope is that GRANT LETTER.....


You're not alone my friend, I was also very hopeful as I have been without work for 5 months now and still can't find work in this piece of crap country of ours. It is not right that people who got the mail are not receiving a CO while people that applied after them (November) are getting.

Good luck orange, you are not alone in the way you feel. That is why I'm going to get some 'chill pills' from the pharmacy today, just can't take this anxiety anymore, getting to me. All the best!


----------



## iNinjaN

codename said:


> I am oct 2010 applicant...still no news and sign of CO.
> Medical finalised and will upload PCC soon once Co allocated.
> The anticipation because of March 18 email is making everyone anxiously waiting for the miracle email appear in individual mail box.
> I am one of them, I m confident on DIAC, but will not think too much, nothing can b done even if June 18 reaches n no CO allocated.
> 
> try to b positive n wait.  cheers everyone


Would suggest u upload ur pcc as well! That will help diac to finalize ur case soon.

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## matchless

I am a paper based applicant & I couldn't find my data on skill matching data base. Is SMD only for online applicants?


----------



## iNinjaN

With all the fuss around, diac online status tracking is down 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## alfiat

iNinjaN said:


> With all the fuss around, diac online status tracking is down
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Same thing happened yesterday, around the same time as well.


----------



## Guest

Abdelrahman said:


> Thanks ausimmi
> 
> It is just expensive to go there with empty hands and I cannot rely on my brother over there but I think I have no other option...
> 
> Do we get support from goverment after landing?
> 
> Abdelrahman


I don't know the details about this. In general, you need to spend 2 years in Australia before you become eligible for government support. But, if you have children, I think the government starts paying some money as soon as you land. But I am not very sure...


----------



## Guest

orange12 said:


> could you guys give me some opinions?
> 
> i would like to raise a PLE to find out if there is a CO.
> but the last time round, the not-so-clever dimia person replied my email with a chunk of rubbish and had nothing related to my question.
> 
> should i try again? im an aug 2010 175 online applicant with every document uploaded.


I don't think you would get any better respone. You should only raise he PLE six weeks after your timeline comes within DIAC's official processing timeline.


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> I am a paper based applicant & I couldn't find my data on skill matching data base. Is SMD only for online applicants?


Did you select the option in the paper form to have your application included in the SMD? Did you thoroughly search the SMD? Since you are a paper based applicant, you should go ahead in the SMD by as much as 1 month and see if your application is there or not. If you can't find it, contact the SMD team and demand an explanation.


----------



## Dhawal

Guys read this thread...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/80121-8-months-sydney.html

Is it that difficult to find a job in australia?What about IT jobs?Is the situation same for IT jobs?


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> Guys read this thread...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/80121-8-months-sydney.html
> 
> Is it that difficult to find a job in australia?What about IT jobs?Is the situation same for IT jobs?


Let's not forget we are talking about accountants here. There were 1800+ applications for accountants till mid of May 2011. We can expect a similarly large number of applications for previous years as well. I would get scared when I read a similar situation about IT...


----------



## amer

Dhawal said:


> Guys read this thread...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/80121-8-months-sydney.html
> 
> Is it that difficult to find a job in australia?What about IT jobs?Is the situation same for IT jobs?


Well my friend from IT line got a job within a month of landing in Mar 2011.

And another friend in Mech Engineering got a job within 2 months of landing Jan 2011.


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> Guys read this thread...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/80121-8-months-sydney.html
> 
> Is it that difficult to find a job in australia?What about IT jobs?Is the situation same for IT jobs?


Hm, that is really disheartening, I do sometimes wonder how they employ over there. I do, however, believe that your qualifications will make a difference. E.g. it will be easier for a chartered accountant to get a job, and e.g. a secondary school teacher. I am not sure about the IT jobs though.

My one friend that lives in Oz says at the moment there is really a big demand for chartered accountants. But, I must be honest, I will even sweep the streets if it means getting out of this country and actually earning money as I am not earning money anyways at the moment.

All the best!


----------



## matchless

ausimmi said:


> Did you select the option in the paper form to have your application included in the SMD? Did you thoroughly search the SMD? Since you are a paper based applicant, you should go ahead in the SMD by as much as 1 month and see if your application is there or not. If you can't find it, contact the SMD team and demand an explanation.


Thanks Ausimmi. 

yes i had selected the option in my appli. I searched each & every case of management accountant but my appl. was not included. Should I raise a PLE?


----------



## Dhawal

HermanB said:


> Hi HermanB,
> Its no use leaving one country and going to another and not being able to find a job that suits your qualificaations and profile. If you gonna sweep the streets after reaching there than whats the use of migrating?You can do that in SA as well....The whole purpose of migration is down the drain if you dont get the job for what you are qualified for and dont get it in 3 months max.....we are leaving some gr8 jobs in our own country and migrating to an alien land for a better quality of life....


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi HermanB,
> Its no use leaving one country and going to another and not being able to find a job that suits your qualificaations and profile. If you gonna sweep the streets after reaching there than whats the use of migrating?You can do that in SA as well....The whole purpose of migration is down the drain if you dont get the job for what you are qualified for and dont get it in 3 months max.....we are leaving some gr8 jobs in our own country and migrating to an alien land for a better quality of life....
> 
> 
> 
> I know, of course my first choice would be to teach over there, I'm even already fully registered with the Victorian Institute of Teaching. The thing is with over here in South Africa, you cannot sweep the streets as you would earn almost nothing, while in Oz they have a minimum wage policy. And the reason we want to leave is not just to do with work, even though it is part of it, but because of the fear of being murdered every day.
> 
> It is reality over here that people get hijacked and shot, raped, beaten, killed for no reason, every hour or so, and it is no lie. This is why we want to get out, to have a better and safer future for us and our children one day. I am just saying that until I get a proper teaching position, I will do anything else in the meantime that when my wife leaves her job and comes over, she is not pressured to immediately get a good job. Of course it will be hard, but how is it any different from what I am experiencing now? I am qualified as a geneticist and secondary school teacher and yet I can't find work over.
> 
> I believe each and every person has reasons for wanting to leave their country, and each and every person has to take that risk to make a better life. So, in essence I was just pointing out that if you want to make a living anywhere, you should be willing to start from the bottom again, that is how life works. P.S. if I were to sweep streets over here I'd be shot dead within a week because of my skin colour (and yes, it is that bad over here).
> 
> Hope this clarifies my statement a bit .
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> Thanks Ausimmi.
> 
> yes i had selected the option in my appli. I searched each & every case of management accountant but my appl. was not included. Should I raise a PLE?


No. Don't raise a PLE. Send an email to: [email protected] explaining your situation. Be sure to provide all the relevant info about your app (TRN etc.). Best of luck!!!


----------



## amer

Dhawal said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi HermanB,
> Its no use leaving one country and going to another and not being able to find a job that suits your qualificaations and profile. If you gonna sweep the streets after reaching there than whats the use of migrating?You can do that in SA as well....The whole purpose of migration is down the drain if you dont get the job for what you are qualified for and dont get it in 3 months max.....we are leaving some gr8 jobs in our own country and migrating to an alien land for a better quality of life....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> People migrate for many reasons, some are pull factor while some are push factors. Getting a better or comparable job with better pay may only be one of the reasons. There are many other reasons such as better lifestyle, ruling based on rule of law, discriminations, racism, religion, change of career, children's future and many many many more. So I will not be surprised to see some who are willing to take up a smaller and less rewarding job to move over to OZ.
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> People migrate for many reasons, some are pull factor while some are push factors. Getting a better or comparable job with better pay may only be one of the reasons. There are many other reasons such as better lifestyle, ruling based on rule of law, discriminations, racism, religion, change of career, children's future and many many many more. So I will not be surprised to see some who are willing to take up a smaller and less rewarding job to move over to OZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you amer, you understand from where I come. I am tired to be discriminated against because of something my forefathers did and which I have nothing to do with. What the rest of the world does not know is that we are really being murdered here for what happened more than 16 years ago. Sorry, here I go ranting again, haha, need to go get those 'chill pills' from the pharmacy, .
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

HermanB said:


> Hi HermanB,
> I can understand what you have been through. I would just advice you to be calm and patient and things will go your way soon.....I had a similar experience during my stay in SA...my client was Transnet and its office building is located in CBD Joburg and i had to go to ABSA bank which is just 3 blocks away from the Carlton building and as i was walking to the building there was this person who tried to rob my cellphone and my wallet from me in full public view...Luckily i raised an alarm and the person ran away....You know i realized later that he had a knife hidden in his hand when he dropped it while running away.....


----------



## savuka

orange12 said:


> could you guys give me some opinions?
> 
> i would like to raise a PLE to find out if there is a CO.
> but the last time round, the not-so-clever dimia person replied my email with a chunk of rubbish and had nothing related to my question.
> 
> should i try again? im an aug 2010 175 online applicant with every document uploaded.


Hi there, our agent originally was going to request a status update from the DIAC once we had frontloaded all forms but after they attented a seminar yesterday to discuss the upcoming changed in July, they were asked by DIAC not to request for updates until a case officer has been assigned to the file.

He said they will honour this request as it is made to assist them with accelerating the processing. That was his response so thought I would just share.

Cheers


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> amer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you amer, you understand from where I come. I am tired to be discriminated against because of something my forefathers did and which I have nothing to do with. What the rest of the world does not know is that we are really being murdered here for what happened more than 16 years ago. Sorry, here I go ranting again, haha, need to go get those 'chill pills' from the pharmacy, .
> 
> 
> 
> HermanB,
> Well every person faces their own problems dont we, either personal, their community or their country.
> In a way south africa and malaysia isnt too dissimilar, both have the majority race which are generally poor and minority race which are generally rich. Problem is not eveyone from minority race are rich and ethnic based policies tends to discriminate those who are from minority race who are poor. In Malaysia, it has been going on for more than 30 years and counting...
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi HermanB,
> I can understand what you have been through. I would just advice you to be calm and patient and things will go your way soon.....I had a similar experience during my stay in SA...my client was Transnet and its office building is located in CBD Joburg and i had to go to ABSA bank which is just 3 blocks away from the Carlton building and as i was walking to the building there was this person who tried to rob my cellphone and my wallet from me in full public view...Luckily i raised an alarm and the person ran away....You know i realized later that he had a knife hidden in his hand when he dropped it while running away.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of like a warzone of late though. I've been in two attempted hijackings, and at my wife's company they hijacked the car going to the bank 4 times already just this year. I'm trying to stay calm, trust me, lol, but that is why I want to go over first to find work, then my wife will resign and come to Oz. She has a well-paying job over here as a chartered accountant, thus I think it is a wise decision to do it like this. Just really hope it works out well for all of us.
> 
> All the best!
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> HermanB,
> Well every person faces their own problems dont we, either personal, their community or their country.
> In a way south africa and malaysia isnt too dissimilar, both have the majority race which are generally poor and minority race which are generally rich. Problem is not eveyone from minority race are rich and ethnic based policies tends to discriminate those who are from minority race who are poor. In Malaysia, it has been going on for more than 30 years and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> Lately the minority over here are all quite poor while a select few of the majority only enrich themselves, i.e. our inept government. Yeah, I can understand the situation in Malaysia, it is never nice situation to be in. Btw, if somehow we get our visa before July somewhere, I'll be flying through Kuala Lumpur on way to Melbourne .
Click to expand...


----------



## rozam

Dhawal said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi HermanB,
> Its no use leaving one country and going to another and not being able to find a job that suits your qualificaations and profile. If you gonna sweep the streets after reaching there than whats the use of migrating?You can do that in SA as well....The whole purpose of migration is down the drain if you dont get the job for what you are qualified for and dont get it in 3 months max.....we are leaving some gr8 jobs in our own country and migrating to an alien land for a better quality of life....
> 
> 
> 
> Dhawal,
> 
> I agree with you,
> we are leaving our prestigious jobs in our country, My husband is an ANALOG/MIXED SINGAL Designer in SYNOPSYS (has branch in India), and I am a A senior Accountant at bank, and of course we should try to find our dream jobs there, but for the start I am gonna be ready for almost anything to survive, till I get the job I really deserve.
> But if I stay in my country I will have this prestijious job for some 20 more years, and later I will get MISERABLE AMOUNT of PENSION (That's the situation in Armenia).
> And on Another case, the situation can get any worse here at any second and me and my husband will lose our jobs because SYNOPSYS may shut down it branch here, or my bank may close.
> There is no support for children, no support for maternity, nothing for which we can rely upon here I MEAN THE FUTURE IS ALWAYS VERY INDEFINITE in such countries like mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> amer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately the minority over here are all quite poor while a select few of the majority only enrich themselves, i.e. our inept government. Yeah, I can understand the situation in Malaysia, it is never nice situation to be in. Btw, if somehow we get our visa before July somewhere, I'll be flying through Kuala Lumpur on way to Melbourne .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the surface its a policy with good intention, but is open to abuse. It is similar here where select few from the majority and well connected have became very rich while the general majority ethnic are still poor. There are poor among minorities as well but they do not get any kind of assistance from authority. When i was working in SA, i remember reading abt BEE which i think was quite similar to malaysia.
Click to expand...


----------



## treb94

I think DIAC is clearing their pool now.
I got CO in a week time.


----------



## amer

treb94 said:


> I think DIAC is clearing their pool now.
> I got CO in a week time.


That is because you are in Cat2 my friend. The queue for Cat3 is still long.


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Dhawal,
> 
> I agree with you,
> we are leaving our prestigious jobs in our country, My husband is an ANALOG/MIXED SINGAL Designer in SYNOPSYS (has branch in India), and I am a A senior Accountant at bank, and of course we should try to find our dream jobs there, but for the start I am gonna be ready for almost anything to survive, till I get the job I really deserve.
> But if I stay in my country I will have this prestijious job for some 20 more years, and later I will get MISERABLE AMOUNT of PENSION (That's the situation in Armenia).
> And on Another case, the situation can get any worse here at any second and me and my husband will lose our jobs because SYNOPSYS may shut down it branch here, or my bank may close.
> There is no support for children, no support for maternity, nothing for which we can rely upon here I MEAN THE FUTURE IS ALWAYS VERY INDEFINITE in such countries like mine.


With both you and your husband in good jobs, are you unable to save for a rainy day?


----------



## treb94

Thank you for clarification amer... GOOD LUCK for all of us



amer said:


> That is because you are in Cat2 my friend. The queue for Cat3 is still long.


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on the surface its a policy with good intention, but is open to abuse. It is similar here where select few from the majority and well connected have became very rich while the general majority ethnic are still poor. There are poor among minorities as well but they do not get any kind of assistance from authority. When i was working in SA, i remember reading abt BEE which i think was quite similar to malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, essentially it means, if you are white and let's say have a masters degree in engineering, but a black person with just the degree applies for the same position, that person would get the job. That is how it is lately, and it is pure abuse of policy. But as an individual, there is nothing to be done. And you have probably read about the leader of they ANC youth league singing 'kill the Boer' and inciting the black youth to kill us. It is no joke and yet nothing is being done, that is why we want to get the heck out of here, lol.
> 
> All the best!
Click to expand...


----------



## iNinjaN

treb94 said:


> I think DIAC is clearing their pool now.
> I got CO in a week time.


Congrats!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

-Ninja-


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> With both you and your husband in good jobs, are you unable to save for a rainy day?


We are able to save,
We live very well here in Armenia, We have our own cars, own house, good jobs , every summer in Greece, Turkey, Georgia etc.
But the situation can change any second, and all the money you own, everything you have can turn into ash any second, becuase the coutnry is in war constantly, and has been for 2000 years before according to its history.
I haven't been to malasya or India, however I worked in Indian embassy here in Armenia for a year, and our attaches were telling me that the standard of living in Armenia is much higher (more european) than in India, however I have been to the USA and lived there for a year, and I KNOW WHAT"S HIGH STANDARD OF LIVING 
So I am not seleling my house, country house, nothing, simply trying to settle in Australia, If for any reason I don't like it there or it gets too tough (I doubt though) I will come back to Armenia, and if my country is still there  I will still get my job and my husband his.
Nothing will change here for the next 20 years at least


----------



## uroojs

I am sad and down!!

No e-mail from my CO even today. Only progress is FORM 80 is appearing as MET.




Life is no good!

:juggle:


----------



## HermanB

Just a question, I still can't access online checking, is it still down?


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Just a question, I still can't access online checking, is it still down?


Yeap its down still


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> I am sad and down!!
> 
> No e-mail from my CO even today. Only progress is FORM 80 is appearing as MET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is no good!
> 
> :juggle:


You mean it was not MET previously but is now??? That can only be good sign!!!! Just be a bit patient. Just try to forget it for some months and one day you will have it. Are you monitoring the email address and checking the spam folder?


----------



## matchless

uroojs said:


> I am sad and down!!
> 
> No e-mail from my CO even today. Only progress is FORM 80 is appearing as MET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is no good!
> 
> :juggle:


cheer up uroojs.... if it is MET now, it could mean tht ur checks have been completed


----------



## Lawren4

codename said:


> I am oct 2010 applicant...still no news and sign of CO.
> Medical finalised and will upload PCC soon once Co allocated.
> The anticipation because of March 18 email is making everyone anxiously waiting for the miracle email appear in individual mail box.
> I am one of them, I m confident on DIAC, but will not think too much, nothing can b done even if June 18 reaches n no CO allocated.
> 
> try to b positive n wait.  cheers everyone


we have same time frame
i lodged on october 2010, too
i lagree with ur attitude:clap2:


----------



## matchless

ausimmi said:


> No. Don't raise a PLE. Send an email to: [email protected] explaining your situation. Be sure to provide all the relevant info about your app (TRN etc.). Best of luck!!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> I can't remember now what the SMD stands for, lol, I think it is skills matching database. It is just an estimation of applications per profession. Thus, about 387 applications for IT jobs vs over 1800 for Accounting/External auditor etc. Hope that helps. All the best!


it makes my mind out
thank you!
hope it processing spped up!


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> You mean it was not MET previously but is now??? That can only be good sign!!!! Just be a bit patient. Just try to forget it for some months and one day you will have it. Are you monitoring the email address and checking the spam folder?


Yes, it has suddenly started giving MET status.


I mailed and got my CO reply yesterday that my case is still under routine internal checking. I think i am the only person on this forum with 2009 175 application. PPL with 2010 application are getting grant letters.

I wonder what they r doing with my application.


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Yes, it has suddenly started giving MET status.
> 
> 
> I mailed and got my CO reply yesterday that my case is still under routine internal checking. I think i am the only person on this forum with 2009 175 application. PPL with 2010 application are getting grant letters.
> 
> I wonder what they r doing with my application.


Nopes you are not alone. There is aqswdefr on this forum and I personally know another friend from MARCH/APRIL 2009 who has been in this background checking thing for LONG time. So you are not alone.


----------



## Lawren4

orange12 said:


> could you guys give me some opinions?
> 
> i would like to raise a PLE to find out if there is a CO.
> but the last time round, the not-so-clever dimia person replied my email with a chunk of rubbish and had nothing related to my question.
> 
> should i try again? im an aug 2010 175 online applicant with every document uploaded.


i strongly recommend you make a PLE.

it is possible that a CO has been assigned to you, but CO is not hurrying finish your applicantion. In another expat forum (Chinese) i see more than 2 case: CO allocated, no contact, applicant raise PLE, CO contact, and eventually grant in very short time.

just do it and good luck.

moreover, for me, i have intention to raise a PLE after this weekend(this weekend DIAC will publish fortnight update)


----------



## Lawren4

ausimmi said:


> Let's not forget we are talking about accountants here. There were 1800+ applications for accountants till mid of May 2011. We can expect a similarly large number of applications for previous years as well. I would get scared when I read a similar situation about IT...


calm statement.:thumb:


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, of course my first choice would be to teach over there, I'm even already fully registered with the Victorian Institute of Teaching. The thing is with over here in South Africa, you cannot sweep the streets as you would earn almost nothing, while in Oz they have a minimum wage policy. And the reason we want to leave is not just to do with work, even though it is part of it, but because of the fear of being murdered every day.
> 
> It is reality over here that people get hijacked and shot, raped, beaten, killed for no reason, every hour or so, and it is no lie. This is why we want to get out, to have a better and safer future for us and our children one day. I am just saying that until I get a proper teaching position, I will do anything else in the meantime that when my wife leaves her job and comes over, she is not pressured to immediately get a good job. Of course it will be hard, but how is it any different from what I am experiencing now? I am qualified as a geneticist and secondary school teacher and yet I can't find work over.
> 
> I believe each and every person has reasons for wanting to leave their country, and each and every person has to take that risk to make a better life. So, in essence I was just pointing out that if you want to make a living anywhere, you should be willing to start from the bottom again, that is how life works. P.S. if I were to sweep streets over here I'd be shot dead within a week because of my skin colour (and yes, it is that bad over here).
> 
> Hope this clarifies my statement a bit .
> 
> 
> 
> i read your expression on why u r leaving ur country.
> honsetly it's very impressive.
> 
> my country China is known as lack of life quality, but it is no big problem comparing with you.
> 
> i do know some african football star like Eto'o or Benni McCarthy who achieved success abroad, and this time i know why.
> 
> good luck. never lose confidence, you will heading to lifestyle you want.
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> i read your expression on why u r leaving ur country.
> honsetly it's very impressive.
> 
> my country China is known as lack of life quality, but it is no big problem comparing with you.
> 
> i do know some african football star like Eto'o or Benni McCarthy who achieved success abroad, and this time i know why.
> 
> good luck. never lose confidence, you will heading to lifestyle you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that China is very bad. Btw, my wife is originally from Taiwan . Let's hope we all get our visas soon. Btw, can you also not check your status online?
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

Please guys, I just want to know if anyone else also still experiencing problems to check their status online?


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Please guys, I just want to know if anyone else also still experiencing problems to check their status online?


I am getting problem as well. I think we should check back tomorrow to see if it is back online or not. It is between 5 P.M. - 7 P.M. in Australia right now so the problem MAY NOT get fixed quickly...


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> I am getting problem as well. I think we should check back tomorrow to see if it is back online or not. It is between 5 P.M. - 7 P.M. in Australia right now so the problem MAY NOT get fixed quickly...


Ty ausimmi, will do that then . Keep well!


----------



## rozam

uroojs said:


> Yes, it has suddenly started giving MET status.
> 
> 
> I mailed and got my CO reply yesterday that my case is still under routine internal checking. I think i am the only person on this forum with 2009 175 application. PPL with 2010 application are getting grant letters.
> 
> I wonder what they r doing with my application.


U are not alone, I am a december 2009 applicant, assigned a CO on 29. April 2011 , all docs submitted and WAITING


----------



## uroojs

rozam said:


> U are not alone, I am a december 2009 applicant, assigned a CO on 29. April 2011 , all docs submitted and WAITING


Glad to know that ... we are in the same boat:juggle:


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Lawren4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that China is very bad. Btw, my wife is originally from Taiwan . Let's hope we all get our visas soon. Btw, can you also not check your status online?
> 
> 
> 
> no i cannot check status online, either
> 
> it is dispalyed System Error
Click to expand...


----------



## uroojs

Lawren4 said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> no i cannot check status online, either
> 
> it is dispalyed System Error
> 
> 
> 
> System is down
Click to expand...


----------



## iNinjaN

System is down from 7 hours! Or as we login daily, they have blocked us for few days 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## uroojs

iNinjaN said:


> System is down from 7 hours! Or as we login daily, they have blocked us for few days
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


You are very right...

They have blocked us.... we disturb DIAC a lot


----------



## Guest

*Frightful Possibility*

Guys, I just found this language:



> *How often do the pass and pool marks change?*
> Changes to the pass and pool marks occur to address Australian labour market needs.
> 
> You should check the current pass mark immediately before making an application. You will be assessed against the pass and pool mark that is in effect at the time a decision is made on your application.


at this link: What is the points test? - Workers - Visas & Immigration

Pay attention to the line I have colored. The points system may change on July 1, 2011 and then...


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> Guys, I just found this language:
> 
> 
> 
> at this link: What is the points test? - Workers - Visas & Immigration
> 
> Pay attention to the line I have colored. The points system may change on July 1, 2011 and then...


Should we apply for State Sponsorship then?


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Should we apply for State Sponsorship then?


I don't know what would happen if you change visa type after your application has gone into security checks. I mean, would they start the process all over again?? It's better to consult some good migration agents and seek their opinion.


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> I don't know what would happen if you change visa type after your application has gone into security checks. I mean, would they start the process all over again?? It's better to consult some good migration agents and seek their opinion.


Our agent said that as long as your occupation is still in the SOL it will not affect your application. The DIAC might change the priority processing though, and what could've taken months will then take years. But she said that is the worst case scenario.


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> I don't know what would happen if you change visa type after your application has gone into security checks. I mean, would they start the process all over again?? It's better to consult some good migration agents and seek their opinion.




I wish i get grant this June.

My personal experience is that they process Pakistanis after the minimum wait period of 18 months. And my 18 months will complete on 24-June-2011.


----------



## Guest

ausimmi said:


> Guys, I just found this language:
> 
> 
> 
> at this link: What is the points test? - Workers - Visas & Immigration
> 
> Pay attention to the line I have colored. The points system may change on July 1, 2011 and then...


OK. Sorry for the scare. I just read this:



> Applications lodged before 1 July 2011 will be assessed against the current points test.


at this link: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-testfaq.pdf

So no need to worry...


----------



## voddy

treb94 said:


> I think DIAC is clearing their pool now.
> I got CO in a week time.


I wish I had SS ..lucky you!!! 

congrats! :clap2:


----------



## toti

guys check this link

September 2010 Applicants - Page 5 : British Expat Discussion Forum


there is 2 applicant 176 visa-family

1. applied 29/9/10 - accountnat ... and has got allocated to CO
2. applied aslo on 29/9/10 - mechanical engineer - has got 18-March - Emial


----------



## brajeshdave

Indian PCC : Horror continues !!!

Dear Fellows - 

1. How does Indian PCC & its endorsement on passport look like?
2. Do they mention your residence addresses and duration of stay?
3. Is the RPO name mentioned from which PCC is issued?
4. Can someone share the Indian PCC sample?

Thanks.


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> guys check this link
> 
> September 2010 Applicants - Page 5 : British Expat Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> there is 2 applicant 176 visa-family
> 
> 1. applied 29/9/10 - accountnat ... and has got allocated to CO
> 2. applied aslo on 29/9/10 - mechanical engineer - has got 18-March - Emial



The Mechanical Engineer hasn't got his CO though.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

brajeshdave said:


> Indian PCC : Horror continues !!!
> 
> Dear Fellows -
> 
> 1. How does Indian PCC & its endorsement on passport look like?
> 2. Do they mention your residence addresses and duration of stay?
> 3. Is the RPO name mentioned from which PCC is issued?
> 4. Can someone share the Indian PCC sample?
> 
> Thanks.


You need to just go to passport office of pune and fill up a form and submit with some money. They will give you a letter within a weeks time stating "There is no adverse information againt.................................., Indian National and holder of passport no..................issued at...............on.....................which would have rendered him/her ineligible for the grant of travel facilities including visa for australia."
Thats it....


----------



## SlimNeo

It seems DIAC visa status site is down from morning

-Neo-


----------



## amer

DIAC website is up now


----------



## HAYS

amer said:


> DIAC website is up now


Not for me unfortunately. I get the same error message 
Can someone else double check to see if it's working for them.

Cheers


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> Not for me unfortunately. I get the same error message
> Can someone else double check to see if it's working for them.
> 
> Cheers


Seems to be down again now...it was up for a very short while, managed to check my status within that period.


----------



## ppjagnaan

diac site still down


----------



## HAYS

It's up and running now. No change in the status though.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

*Latest SMD stats*

I have attached the latest SMD stats. I am planning to run my program at the end of each month and upload monthly updates.


----------



## Guest

The site itself is up but when I try to log in I get this message:

This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


----------



## ppjagnaan

ausimmi said:


> The site itself is up but when I try to log in I get this message:
> 
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.



same here


----------



## HAYS

I checked just a minute ago and it was fine.
Anyway, whenever i get 'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.' message i just try to log in again and again. It usually works from the 2nd attempt.
No need to wait 10 minutes in between. 

Cheers


----------



## iocampo

happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


----------



## uroojs

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


Congrats!:clap2:


----------



## matchless

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


Hey...Congrats....:clap2:

has ur CO asked for anything?


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> I have attached the latest SMD stats. I am planning to run my program at the end of each month and upload monthly updates.


Whats the purpose of this prog?


----------



## Onynz

ausimmi said:


> I have attached the latest SMD stats. I am planning to run my program at the end of each month and upload monthly updates.


Thanks for this...

Now I know that only 8 people are ahead of me from my nominated skill [261312] , I am just not sure if those people were already allocated a CO or have already been granted a VISA... 

can I call on those who nominated 261312?


----------



## iocampo

matchless said:


> Hey...Congrats....:clap2:
> 
> has ur CO asked for anything?


Thanks matchless .

Yes, we are to comply within 28 days:
Form 80
Form 1277 for the Sponsor and other forms related to additional info.


What's next after that???


----------



## Onynz

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


Weee nice!!! congrats bro....


----------



## matchless

iocampo said:


> Thanks matchless .
> 
> Yes, we are to comply within 28 days:
> Form 80
> Form 1277 for the Sponsor and other forms related to additional info.
> 
> 
> What's next after that???


ur medical & PCC if u haven't loaded tht yet...


----------



## iocampo

matchless said:


> ur medical & PCC if u haven't loaded tht yet...


actually we haven't done that yet...thanks. hope everybody gets allocated soon.


----------



## iocampo

uroojs said:


> Congrats!:clap2:


thanks uroojs


----------



## ppjagnaan

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


ey congratz!


----------



## HermanB

First of all, congratulations Iocampo. Secondly, still no good news, I officially give up and don't care anymore. In my opinion, no way we'll get a case officer before 18 June let alone our visa before I wanted to go over.

Ah well, such is life, full of nasty surprises, lol. All the best everyone!


----------



## iocampo

HermanB said:


> First of all, congratulations Iocampo. Secondly, still no good news, I officially give up and don't care anymore. In my opinion, no way we'll get a case officer before 18 June let alone our visa before I wanted to go over.
> 
> Ah well, such is life, full of nasty surprises, lol. All the best everyone!


Thanks HermanB. Don't lose hope your lodgement date will be allocated accordingly.


----------



## HermanB

iocampo said:


> Thanks HermanB. Don't lose hope your lodgement date will be allocated accordingly.


Thank you . It is just saddening to know that we received that e-mail, and I doubt that the DIAC will keep to that. I can't think of a quicker way to make them lose even more face than they already have in the past, lol. And to top it all, people that applied in November getting CO's just because they are in a different team, it really is quite crappy.

All the best and hope you get your visa very soon!


----------



## cic

hello everybody

I am a P3 applicant applied on1st january 2011

recieved march 18th mail

uploaded PCC


----------



## cic

uroojs said:


> I need some clarification
> 
> If form 80 shows a MET status does that means all external checks have been completed?
> And if Work Experience and Specific experience is marked as Received it means internal checks have not been completed?
> 
> I raised a PLE and got this reply:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> While I understand your position, unfortunately I am unable to advise how long the internal checking will take to complete. This checking is a routine process that applies to all applications, and we are not given timeframes for completion or reasons for any delays.
> 
> I am continually monitoring your application and will be in contact with you as soon as it has been completed.
> 
> Regards



It doesn't mean all are completed but in final stage


----------



## cic

haseeb85uk said:


> australia.uae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry. You will be assessed based on the current points system. The new points system applies to only applications submitted from 01.07.2011.
> 
> australia.uae
> 
> im also a 176 applicant.u said applicants pre 1st jul will b assessed against old point system. But plz elaborate whether 176 relative pre 1st july will b assessed for parmanent residency or the temporary one that is proposed after 1st july?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> permanent Residency only
Click to expand...


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> The site itself is up but when I try to log in I get this message:
> 
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


Same for me 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## uroojs

cic said:


> hello everybody
> 
> I am a P3 applicant applied on1st january 2011
> 
> recieved march 18th mail
> 
> uploaded PCC




Welcome CIC


----------



## iNinjaN

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


Congratulations :clap2: 
Good news 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## cic

boxerboy said:


> Either only few teams had realized that June 18 is a few weeks away or these people had incomplete applications thus getting a CO ahead so they can proceed on their background checks. Whatever reason might be, I bet a number of people will raise PLE after June 18.


i think they will assign CO to all mail receiptent on 17 th june


----------



## cic

yks said:


> Hellow fellow mates
> 
> I need some of your expert advices:
> 
> I applied for offshore 175 on 30 Dec 2010.
> and as per the current processing rate I am expecting a CO around July or August.
> 
> Now I have come to know that my employer is ready to help me with ENS.
> 
> Things I know:
> I could file a fee free application for ENS (as i already have applied 175 )
> I would be completeing my Medicals and PCCs by June End.
> I am fine for signing 2 years contract if they ask. Most probably they wont ask, so no issues there as well.
> 
> What I want to know-
> 
> Do you guys think there is any benefit for going with ENS from timelines perspective?
> one benefit which is definately there is i will not have to travel out side Aus for visa stamping.
> 
> Does anyone see any issues if change my category to ENS from 175?:juggle:
> 
> :ranger:
> YKS


go for it


----------



## voddy

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


congratulations!!!!:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## voddy

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


are you using an agent?... paper based or online?


for record purposes


----------



## Lawren4

:clap2:


iocampo said:


> actually we haven't done that yet...thanks. hope everybody gets allocated soon.


congratulations!

uploaded all required docuents and await to be granted very soon!:clap2:


----------



## iocampo

voddy said:


> are you using an agent?... paper based or online?
> 
> 
> for record purposes


I'm using an Agent, online application.


----------



## iocampo

Lawren4 said:


> :clap2:
> 
> congratulations!
> 
> uploaded all required docuents and await to be granted very soon!:clap2:


thanks Lawre4, that's a very uplifting and positive comment.


----------



## Guest

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


Many congrats iocampo :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: This means toti, Carol_E and Gaurav will be up next and very soon. Max end of next week I would say.


----------



## cic

uroojs said:


> Welcome CIC


thanks


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Whats the purpose of this prog?


It contacts the SMD and automtically downloads the ANZSCO code and the date on which the application was entered into the SMD. This gives us an approximate idea of the number of applications lodged per month for each ANZSCO code.


----------



## yks

cic said:


> thanks


Hey cic

Could you update your timelunes and anzsco info please.


----------



## cic

I have a query

Is salary increase in exiting company also counts for submitting change in circumstances form?

At time of application I have uploaded my CV with old salary. 

Kindly tell me


----------



## voddy

*hi*



cic said:


> thanks


Hi welcome and what are your time lines


----------



## cic

yks said:


> Hey cic
> 
> Could you update your timelunes and anzsco info please.


Industrial Engineer (ANZCO 233511)

Applied for 176(family) on January 2011

received march 18 mail


----------



## voddy

cic said:


> I have a query
> 
> Is salary increase in exiting company also counts for submitting change in circumstances form?
> 
> At time of application I have uploaded my CV with old salary.
> 
> Kindly tell me


I don't think so..they aren't bothered about your pay. Only the employer.

so no need to worry..


----------



## Guest

cic said:


> I have a query
> 
> Is salary increase in exiting company also counts for submitting change in circumstances form?
> 
> At time of application I have uploaded my CV with old salary.
> 
> Kindly tell me


Nopes. Neither does growth in finger nails and hairs


----------



## orange12

is the diac update tomorrow or next friday?

cant wait..... :\


----------



## cic

voddy said:


> Hi welcome and what are your time lines


Industrial Engineer (ANZCO 233511)

Applied for 176(family) on January 2011

received march 18 mail


----------



## voddy

cic said:


> Industrial Engineer (ANZCO 233511)
> 
> Applied for 176(family) on January 2011
> 
> received march 18 mail


thru agent? online/paper??


----------



## cic

voddy said:


> I don't think so..they aren't bothered about your pay. Only the employer.
> 
> so no need to worry..


Thanku


----------



## voddy

ausimmi said:


> Nopes. Neither does growth in finger nails and hairs


:rofl:


----------



## cic

voddy said:


> thru agent? online/paper??



Online application without agent


----------



## voddy

cic said:


> Online application without agent


have you front loaded Meds or PCC???


----------



## toti

iocampo said:


> Thanks matchless .
> 
> Yes, we are to comply within 28 days:
> Form 80
> Form 1277 for the Sponsor and other forms related to additional info.
> 
> 
> What's next after that???


Maganda Omaga .........many many congrats to you 
hope to hear good news also for all of us


----------



## HermanB

Just updated my signature to convey my current feelings, lol. Best of luck though to everyone!


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> Maganda Omaga .........many many congrats to you
> hope to hear good news also for all of us


I have a suspicion you google for greetings used in each country before posting here


----------



## krishz

uroojs said:


> Yes, it has suddenly started giving MET status.
> 
> 
> I mailed and got my CO reply yesterday that my case is still under routine internal checking. I think i am the only person on this forum with 2009 175 application. PPL with 2010 application are getting grant letters.
> 
> I wonder what they r doing with my application.


Hi,

Don't worry I am even before you November 2009 175 applicant..


----------



## cic

voddy said:


> have you front loaded Meds or PCC???


no not yet

waiting for CO


----------



## cic

HermanB said:


> Just updated my signature to convey my current feelings, lol. Best of luck though to everyone!


Dont lose hope

Did u received 18 march mail?


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> I have a suspicion you google for greetings used in each country before posting here


hi

i'm living here in dubai , and here i have friends from all parts of the worlds , sometimes they speaks some arabic words or greetings , me also i know some Urdu , Farisi , Tagalog , Malayalam ,, 

also the companies i have worked for it has too much nationalites , in previous work in finance dept we were 20 person from 7 different nationalites , here in the current work we are about 10 from 6 different nationalties !! so i have to learn some of their languages


----------



## HermanB

cic said:


> Dont lose hope
> 
> Did u received 18 march mail?


Thank you cic, I think like most of us, trying to keep our hopes up, but it is frustrating. Yeah, received the 18 March mail, and that is why I am so angry, they give you hope just to pound it again with a sledge hammer, lol. I'm just jesting as well to help keep my own morale up a bit. We even used a very reputable agent (10+ years experience), thus I know our documents are 100%.

All the best for you as well!


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Thank you cic, I think like most of us, trying to keep our hopes up, but it is frustrating. Yeah, received the 18 March mail, and that is why I am so angry, they give you hope just to pound it again with a sledge hammer, lol. I'm just jesting as well to help keep my own morale up a bit. We even used a very reputable agent (10+ years experience), thus I know our documents are 100%.
> 
> All the best for you as well!


Hang on there HermanB, there is 2 more weeks to 18th June. A lot of things can happen by then. Besides you have front loaded everything, so there isnt a reason for CO to contact you, most likely you will get the grant straight away.
Wait till 18th June before you get angry...my hope that you dont need to when that date comes...lane:


----------



## cic

HermanB said:


> Thank you cic, I think like most of us, trying to keep our hopes up, but it is frustrating. Yeah, received the 18 March mail, and that is why I am so angry, they give you hope just to pound it again with a sledge hammer, lol. I'm just jesting as well to help keep my own morale up a bit. We even used a very reputable agent (10+ years experience), thus I know our documents are 100%.
> 
> All the best for you as well!


I understand u are angry.

I can only hope that u will be assigned a co soon,

& All the best for you as well!


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Hang on there HermanB, there is 2 more weeks to 18th June. A lot of things can happen by then. Besides you have front loaded everything, so there isnt a reason for CO to contact you, most likely you will get the grant straight away.
> Wait till 18th June before you get angry...my hope that you dont need to when that date comes...lane:


Thank you amer. I really apologise for being so pessimistic though. I will ask my agent to raise a PLE if we don't have a case officer by the 18th of June. I hope that you get that elusive case officer soon as well!!


----------



## Suhel

Hi Every One,

I did get a chance yesterday to speak to the DIAC department on +61 1300 364 613 and asked them about when a Case Officer will be assigned to me , as I have applied for my Visa on December 2010 and that I have not received the March 2011 email too.

I got a answer that they are currently processing the March 2010 applications and it would take several months before a Case Officer would contact me .

Now I am totally confused , I was assuming that I would be allocated a Case Officer latest by July 2011 based on what I read in various Forums .

I am totally disappointed 


175 Visa Online: Dec-2010 | PCC: NO | Medicals: NO


----------



## iocampo

toti said:


> Maganda Omaga .........many many congrats to you
> hope to hear good news also for all of us


thanks toti...its already afternoon here "magandang hapon"


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> I have a suspicion you google for greetings used in each country before posting here



...... he sure does,,,


----------



## uroojs

amer said:


> Hang on there HermanB, there is 2 more weeks to 18th June. A lot of things can happen by then. Besides you have front loaded everything, so there isnt a reason for CO to contact you, most likely you will get the grant straight away.
> Wait till 18th June before you get angry...my hope that you dont need to when that date comes...lane:



Yes HermanB.... amer is very right!

ONE DAY U'll Get grant letter right away .....

yayyyyyyy...................... :clap2:

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## toti

guys


where is Gaurave ?
we didnt see him online for a long time ?


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> Thank you cic, I think like most of us, trying to keep our hopes up, but it is frustrating. Yeah, received the 18 March mail, and that is why I am so angry, they give you hope just to pound it again with a sledge hammer, lol. I'm just jesting as well to help keep my own morale up a bit. We even used a very reputable agent (10+ years experience), thus I know our documents are 100%.
> 
> All the best for you as well!


Believe me you are not alone. I am very frustrated with the whole process too.
Applied on the 27th July 2010, got infamous email. 
Still, there is no CO in sight.

I think it will be a miracle if DIAC keeps its promise. Especially, given the fact that 13th June is public holiday in Australia (Queens Birthday).


Cheers


----------



## voddy

Suhel said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> I did get a chance yesterday to speak to the DIAC department on +61 1300 364 613 and asked them about when a Case Officer will be assigned to me , as I have applied for my Visa on December 2010 and that I have not received the March 2011 email too.
> 
> I got a answer that they are currently processing the March 2010 applications and it would take several months before a Case Officer would contact me .
> 
> Now I am totally confused , I was assuming that I would be allocated a Case Officer latest by July 2011 based on what I read in various Forums .
> 
> I am totally disappointed
> 
> 
> 175 Visa Online: Dec-2010 | PCC: NO | Medicals: NO


I'm not surprised..that sure is their official response. mihiri is a 2010 Nov applicant and she got a CO and kurama Feb 2011 has got the march 18 mail.. so there is a slight discrepancy in real and official info. Their answer tally with the DIAC mail. In fact disappoint is rather better than false excitement. then any way if you get a CO it's a surprise!!!!!


----------



## HermanB

That's just not right that you do not have one yet. I tell you, I have to come to terms now I guess with the fact that I will not have a job in the foreseeable future. It's impossible finding work here and I know I put too much hope on getting the visa after that e-mail.

I just wish they never sent out that freakin mail, it would have been better. It is just a shame that the wording of the e-mail cannot hold them legally accountable . I hope you get your CO or even grant very soon!!!

All the best!


----------



## Shabi

toti said:


> guys
> 
> 
> where is Gaurave ?
> we didnt see him online for a long time ?


Hi guys,

Toti I think he has done one of these two:
1- Committed a suicide for not getting a CO allocated!
2- Frontloading medical & PCC (last time he said he is going to do so)

HermanB

Funny signature, I'm before you with no news so far, there are even people from 2009 not granted visa and there are also people from November getting CO, confusing but let's go with the flow


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> I just wish they never sent out that freakin mail, it would have been better. It is just a shame that the wording of the e-mail cannot hold them legally accountable . I hope you get your CO or even grant very soon!!!
> 
> All the best!


I absolutely agree with you. I wish i never received that email too. Giving people false hope is simply irresponsible. I don't want even think about those who lodged in February/ March 2011 and got the email.
Well, there is nothing you or i can do about it. Just have to take it as it is.

Cheers


----------



## Asadns

Guys!!!!

my medicals have been finalized yesterday!!! What does it mean? 
I was so disheartened initially as depite sending medicals since april 2011 they were just received but not seen by the CO.

Can anyone guide???Wt next??


----------



## voddy

Asadns said:


> Guys!!!!
> 
> my medicals have been finalized yesterday!!! What does it mean?
> I was so disheartened initially as depite sending medicals since april 2011 they were just received but not seen by the CO.
> 
> Can anyone guide???Wt next??


next>>grant!!!!


----------



## Suhel

voddy said:


> I'm not surprised..that sure is their official response. mihiri is a 2010 Nov applicant and she got a CO and kurama Feb 2011 has got the march 18 mail.. so there is a slight discrepancy in real and official info. Their answer tally with the DIAC mail. In fact disappoint is rather better than false excitement. then any way if you get a CO it's a surprise!!!!!


Thank you Voddy for your reply.

Are there any chances , that Dec 2010 applicants can expect a Case Officer asigned to them by July 2011 .

Thank you .


----------



## amer

What else can we do, I for one is going to follow HermanB footstep and send a PLE to DIAC on 19th June demanding the status of CO allocation for my application.


----------



## HermanB

Suhel said:


> Thank you Voddy for your reply.
> 
> Are there any chances , that Dec 2010 applicants can expect a Case Officer asigned to them by July 2011 .
> 
> Thank you .


I apologise, but I think the only real reply to that at the moment would be 'who knows?!'. Very simply because, no-one really knows, lol. It seems it's like the lotto, some people get the right numbers, others don't. But please, that is just my personal opinion . All the best!


----------



## Asadns

ausimmi said:


> I have a suspicion you google for greetings used in each country before posting here



my medicals have been finalized yesterday!!! What does it mean? 
I was so disheartened initially as depite sending medicals since april 2011 they were just received but not seen by the CO.


----------



## voddy

I'm really really worrying that Mihiri's pcc is still stuck. I so much hope that it arrive in this week. can not imagine how she feels having to wait for something which is way beyond her control..  It's even bad than not having a CO.



God please help us!


----------



## voddy

Suhel said:


> Thank you Voddy for your reply.
> 
> Are there any chances , that Dec 2010 applicants can expect a Case Officer asigned to them by July 2011 .
> 
> Thank you .


yes there always is a CHANCE  but remember only a CHANCE


----------



## HAYS

amer said:


> What else can we do, I for one is going to follow HermanB footstep and send a PLE to DIAC on 19th June demanding the status of CO allocation for my application.


Believe me i will be on their case on the 20th June too if i don't get a CO by the 18th June. Since 19th is Sunday and doubt that those guys work on Sundays 
.

Cheers


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> Believe me i will be on their case on the 20th June too if i don't get a CO by the 18th June. Since 19th is Sunday and doubt that those guys work on Sundays
> .
> 
> Cheers


I want them to start their monday looking at my email :eyebrows:


----------



## Shabi

I has a question appreciate if anyone could answer:

I signed my application papers on 14 July 2010 and left my job on 23 July 2010 but since my agent is in Sydney I posted them to him, he checked them and then posted to adelaide.
My application was lodged on 11 Aug 2010. 

Then, I was unemployed for 4 months & after getting employed again I filled the change of circumstance and sent it.

I signed the papers before my resignation but my file No was received after resignation, will leaving my job before getting file number or being 4 months unemployed affect my processing time in a bad way, I mean extending it or causing DIAC to suspect what has happened I left it days before getting file number?


----------



## HAYS

amer said:


> I want them to start their monday looking at my email :eyebrows:


Email won't cut it. We are kind of passed this point, it will be a direct call to DIAC first thing in the morning on the 20th June.

Cheers


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> Email won't cut it. We are kind of passed this point, it will be a direct call to DIAC first thing in the morning on the 20th June.
> 
> Cheers


Thats even better mate...lets us know the outcome...err assuming nothing materialises by 18th... :clap2:


----------



## rozam

Guys,

I advise you to call and find out the application status.
But note: if your application date hasn't come to their current processing range, they will not provide you with any information neither with phone call nor with PLE raising.

that's what happened to me.
I raised a ple on March 2011 and they provided a standard auto e-mail.
I called them, they told me they are processing applications before ..... "standard update dates"

I called them on 9 May 2011 when my lodgement date was on their current processing list, and they answered me saying I had been assigned a CO on April 22 2011 and that the co will contact me after initial assessment. The CO contacted me the same day 9 May 2011


----------



## Suhel

voddy said:


> yes there always is a CHANCE  but remember only a CHANCE




Yes Voddy ,you are right 

*"It's all fate and chance"*:juggle:


----------



## cic

Shabi said:


> I has a question appreciate if anyone could answer:
> 
> I signed my application papers on 14 July 2010 and left my job on 23 July 2010 but since my agent is in Sydney I posted them to him, he checked them and then posted to adelaide.
> My application was lodged on 11 Aug 2010.
> 
> Then, I was unemployed for 4 months & after getting employed again I filled the change of circumstance and sent it.
> 
> I signed the papers before my resignation but my file No was received after resignation, will leaving my job before getting file number or being 4 months unemployed affect my processing time in a bad way, I mean extending it or causing DIAC to suspect what has happened I left it days before getting file number?


well it doesn't matter

they specificall ask for 1year ex. in 2 year 

if u fulfil it it doesn't wheather u are employed at that time


----------



## HAYS

amer said:


> Thats even better mate...lets us know the outcome...err assuming nothing materialises by 18th... :clap2:


I am taking a breather from the forum until the 20th, unless i have something to report on before that.

*Rozam.* 
Well, those of us who got the email should have COs by 19th June. 

Lets see what excuse they will come with this time around if has not happened by then.

Cheers


----------



## iNinjaN

*My Thoughts on 18 March Email*

Ok Guys, lets just think carefully whats happening...

we have seen people who got the 18 march email and have uploaded everything, have got grant letter straigh away. Lets see the case of Aussieland, he was contacted by CO as his medicals was pending, else he might have got the grant letter straight away.

Now we can see Mihiri (11 Nov 2010 applicant) has got the CO who got the 18 march email. Now need to see that she has not got her PCC, hence CO has contacted her and she has come to know that a CO is allocated. Else she would be also thinking the same way that she has not got the CO and what to do...

But there are 2 issues which we see:
1. 176 family sponsored applicants who got march 18 mail but no CO - Do not know the reason why this is happening ...        

2. Accountants Applications are moving too slow... - Now whether this include auditors or not we are again not aware...

So I believe people like Herman who are Oct applicant, someone has definitely picked up the file in back-ground and accessing the same. As all documents are loaded there might be no need to contact him...

Herman, remember, what if tomorrow friday, u straight get a grant letter?? will you blame DIAC then..??:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

See what i am trying to say is that the official timelines are 18-24 months. and if you see, they are actually moving quiet fast as compared to it...

So i would say have faith in DIAC... then do not tend to make false promises as by doing so; they are the only one who will attain bad reputation in other countries (they have already been fired by UK embassy for slow processing of 175)

So guys cheerup and be hopful.... hope we all get our VISAS by July end 2010 and we all have a grand celebration in Australia!!!
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

Asadns said:


> my medicals have been finalized yesterday!!! What does it mean?
> I was so disheartened initially as depite sending medicals since april 2011 they were just received but not seen by the CO.


First of all, I need to know what is your lodgement date, when and if you were allocated a CO and whether you were instructed to go for medicals by the CO or not.


----------



## Asadns

australia.uae said:


> Please update us of your timelines on this sheet by voddy.
> http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form
> http://tinyurl.com/P3-Time-lines


Hi, my medicals got finalized yesterday. Can anyone guide what is the next step and when should i expect my grant?


----------



## Carol E

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


 :clap2::clap2:Many Congratulations :clap2::clap2: and Good luck

It seams that they had started 176 relative now,:ranger: I hope we can get our Co sooooooooooon please God ray2:ray2:


----------



## Asadns

ausimmi said:


> First of all, I need to know what is your lodgement date, when and if you were allocated a CO and whether you were instructed to go for medicals by the CO or not.


Case lodged in January 2009. CO allocated on 23 November, 2010. All documents MET including form 80 and PCC in january 2011. Medicals sent in April, not requested by CO. Yesterday medicals got finalized. now what?


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

iocampo said:


> happy to share that I've been allocated CO, team 6.:clap2:


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Carol E

toti said:


> guys check this link
> 
> September 2010 Applicants - Page 5 : British Expat Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> there is 2 applicant 176 visa-family
> 
> 1. applied 29/9/10 - accountnat ... and has got allocated to CO
> 2. applied aslo on 29/9/10 - mechanical engineer - has got 18-March - Emial


Hi Toti, 

I really have no comment !!!! 

But " iocampo" got Co today and he/ she is May 2010 applicant so, i think they had started 176 now and, may be, we can hear good news tomorrow or the coming week at least . 

Don't worry trust that God will make us happy very sooooooon


----------



## rozam

Asadns,

What's your ansco code? are you in P3?


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

ausimmi said:


> Nopes. Neither does growth in finger nails and hairs


:thumb:


----------



## uroojs

Asadns said:


> Case lodged in January 2009. CO allocated on 23 November, 2010. All documents MET including form 80 and PCC in january 2011. Medicals sent in April, not requested by CO. Yesterday medicals got finalized. now what?



Did your CO asked you to submit PCC and Medical or you did it on your own?

By the way what is your occupation?


----------



## Guest

Asadns said:


> Case lodged in January 2009. CO allocated on 23 November, 2010. All documents MET including form 80 and PCC in january 2011. Medicals sent in April, not requested by CO. Yesterday medicals got finalized. now what?


Well, in that case it simply means that if your background checks get completed within one year, you won't have to redo your medicals. Same for PCC. Best of luck!!!


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> Guys,
> 
> I advise you to call and find out the application status.
> But note: if your application date hasn't come to their current processing range, they will not provide you with any information neither with phone call nor with PLE raising.
> 
> that's what happened to me.
> I raised a ple on March 2011 and they provided a standard auto e-mail.
> I called them, they told me they are processing applications before ..... "standard update dates"
> 
> I called them on 9 May 2011 when my lodgement date was on their current processing list, and they answered me saying I had been assigned a CO on April 22 2011 and that the co will contact me after initial assessment. The CO contacted me the same day 9 May 2011



Hi Rozam,

Last month called DIAC many times to find out whats was happening in my case but unfourtunately couldn't speak with anyone...concurrently raised a PLE too but there was no reply from thier end but last week I received a mail from DIAC confirming that I was alloated with a CO...but as if now there is no infromation or mails from CO...

I have sent the PCC on 30th May and is their any possibilities to find out whether they received it...


----------



## Asadns

Hi folks
Can someone guide about the finalization of MEDICALS. At what stage medicals are requested or seen and finalized. As far as i know medicals is the last thing CO DO.


----------



## Guest

Asadns said:


> Hi folks
> Can someone guide about the finalization of MEDICALS. At what stage medicals are requested or seen and finalized. As far as i know medicals is the last thing CO DO.


Wrong. Another Pakistani friend was asked for medicals + PCC and his case when then sent for security checks. He is also a 2009 applicant and is still waiting for the checks to complete.


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> Hi Rozam,
> 
> Last month called DIAC many times to find out whats was happening in my case but unfourtunately couldn't speak with anyone...concurrently raised a PLE too but there was no reply from thier end but last week I received a mail from DIAC confirming that I was alloated with a CO...but as if now there is no infromation or mails from CO...
> 
> I have sent the PCC on 30th May and is their any possibilities to find out whether they received it...


Didn't they tell you the DATE of CO ALLOCATION??


mine was allocated 22 April, but I called on May 09 and then saw an email in the mailbox on the same day, requesting 
Forms 80 
Current passports
PCC
MEdicals

If you ahve subvmitted all the above mentioned , may be that's why they don't contact you.


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Ok Guys, lets just think carefully whats happening...
> 
> we have seen people who got the 18 march email and have uploaded everything, have got grant letter straigh away. Lets see the case of Aussieland, he was contacted by CO as his medicals was pending, else he might have got the grant letter straight away.
> 
> Now we can see Mihiri (11 Nov 2010 applicant) has got the CO who got the 18 march email. Now need to see that she has not got her PCC, hence CO has contacted her and she has come to know that a CO is allocated. Else she would be also thinking the same way that she has not got the CO and what to do...
> 
> But there are 2 issues which we see:
> 1. 176 family sponsored applicants who got march 18 mail but no CO - Do not know the reason why this is happening ...
> 
> 2. Accountants Applications are moving too slow... - Now whether this include auditors or not we are again not aware...
> 
> So I believe people like Herman who are Oct applicant, someone has definitely picked up the file in back-ground and accessing the same. As all documents are loaded there might be no need to contact him...
> 
> Herman, remember, what if tomorrow friday, u straight get a grant letter?? will you blame DIAC then..??:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> See what i am trying to say is that the official timelines are 18-24 months. and if you see, they are actually moving quiet fast as compared to it...
> 
> So i would say have faith in DIAC... then do not tend to make false promises as by doing so; they are the only one who will attain bad reputation in other countries (they have already been fired by UK embassy for slow processing of 175)
> 
> So guys cheerup and be hopful.... hope we all get our VISAS by July end 2010 and we all have a grand celebration in Australia!!!
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Yeah, I guess that might happen, but doubt it, lol. Well, I'm really going to take a break from this now until the 17th, if nothing has happened by then, going to ask my agent to phone them and ask why. If I have news before then (which I strongly doubt) I will let let you guys know. All the best!!


----------



## uroojs

Me going too... I'm sad!

Will return will some newz some day


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi Toti,
> 
> I really have no comment !!!!
> 
> But " iocampo" got Co today and he/ she is May 2010 applicant so, i think they had started 176 now and, may be, we can hear good news tomorrow or the coming week at least .
> 
> Don't worry trust that God will make us happy very sooooooon


thanks Carol

i'm always keeping my Faith & Trust only in GOD .... hope to have this good news verrrrrrrrry sooon


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Yeah, I guess that might happen, but doubt it, lol. Well, I'm really going to take a break from this now until the 17th, if nothing has happened by then, going to ask my agent to phone them and ask why. If I have news before then (which I strongly doubt) I will let let you guys know. All the best!!


Hope leads to success and pleasure. I would say till that time have good time with ur family as u gonna miss them a lot once u r away! Si cherish these moments 
All the best!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> Well, in that case it simply means that if your background checks get completed within one year, you won't have to redo your medicals. Same for PCC. Best of luck!!!


don't forget that CO can extend for meds (6 months ) and for PCC ( 3 months )


----------



## shazb

Hi guys, 

new to the site, we sent our 175 application this week so here we go...............the waiting game beginnings!!!!!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

krishz said:


> Hi Rozam,
> 
> Last month called DIAC many times to find out whats was happening in my case but unfourtunately couldn't speak with anyone...concurrently raised a PLE too but there was no reply from thier end but last week I received a mail from DIAC confirming that I was alloated with a CO...but as if now there is no infromation or mails from CO...
> 
> I have sent the PCC on 30th May and is their any possibilities to find out whether they received it...


Dear Krish,

While I was going through your profile I realised that you have lodged the application after two days that of mine.

I have already obtained my VISA and supprised  why you have not been contacted by a CO.

What is your occupation?


----------



## Dhawal

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi chaminda,
> So whats your progress? When are you planning to make your intial entry and what abt your final move there?


----------



## Onynz

Just wanna share...that Kurama just received his grant  He is a July 2010 applicant no co email and yet a visa entitlement was already on his status page...


----------



## Dhawal

Onynz said:


> Wow thats great news.....Congrats to him.


----------



## Kurama

*Visa grant right away!*

Thanks Onynz and Dhawal.

Hi everyone, I have been a silent follower of this very dynamic thread. I am the one Onynz was talking about. I have applied July 1 ,2010 (Manila time), 175 Accountant, Received the Mar 18 email. And now, June 2, 2011 - visa grant right away! Last month, I have raised PLE twice to confirm if a CO team has already been allocated in our application but someone replied that they are still doing internal routines (whatever what those means) and that unfortunately, it could take months to process. I was worried a little bit. But now, I don't even know who my CO is. I would like to thank everyone for keeping me busy reading while waiting. For those still waiting, I pray that you will soon be granted too! 

Cheers!



Dhawal said:


> Onynz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats great news.....Congrats to him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

Kurama said:


> Welcome to the forum....You recieved the grant letter in the mail itself when you checked?Also what are you doing online today....Should be out partying rite now.....


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> Dear Krish,
> 
> While I was going through your profile I realised that you have lodged the application after two days that of mine.
> 
> I have already obtained my VISA and supprised  why you have not been contacted by a CO.
> 
> What is your occupation?


Chaminda ,
I have submitted all the docs asked by co including pcc and meds, but co hasn't asked for form 1221, did ur co ask for it?


----------



## Dhawal

rozam said:


> Hi rozam,
> If your CO hasnt asked for form 1221 you shouldnt be too much concerned about it....If he had wanted it in the first place would have asked for it when he contacted you....


----------



## Guest

Kurama said:


> Thanks Onynz and Dhawal.
> 
> Hi everyone, I have been a silent follower of this very dynamic thread. I am the one Onynz was talking about. I have applied July 1 ,2010 (Manila time), 175 Accountant, Received the Mar 18 email. And now, June 2, 2011 - visa grant right away! Last month, I have raised PLE twice to confirm if a CO team has already been allocated in our application but someone replied that they are still doing internal routines (whatever what those means) and that unfortunately, it could take months to process. I was worried a little bit. But now, I don't even know who my CO is. I would like to thank everyone for keeping me busy reading while waiting. For those still waiting, I pray that you will soon be granted too!
> 
> Cheers!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Wowz Kurama many congratz!!! Can you please confirm that you got a letter telling you about the grant? Or did you check it online through the visa status page? If so, could you please share the exact words?


----------



## iNinjaN

Kurama said:


> Thanks Onynz and Dhawal.
> 
> Hi everyone, I have been a silent follower of this very dynamic thread. I am the one Onynz was talking about. I have applied July 1 ,2010 (Manila time), 175 Accountant, Received the Mar 18 email. And now, June 2, 2011 - visa grant right away! Last month, I have raised PLE twice to confirm if a CO team has already been allocated in our application but someone replied that they are still doing internal routines (whatever what those means) and that unfortunately, it could take months to process. I was worried a little bit. But now, I don't even know who my CO is. I would like to thank everyone for keeping me busy reading while waiting. For those still waiting, I pray that you will soon be granted too!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats kurama!!!! This helps us understanding what's happening in background!!

This would give some hope to Herman!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Kurama

I have not received the actual grant letter yet, just on the online status saying that application approved, type of visa, initial entry deadline, etc. My friend in Perth says that the letter will follow and that the online status usually comes first.

We just watched a movie earlier today.No party yet, perhaps this weekend after work. =)



Dhawal said:


> Kurama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum....You recieved the grant letter in the mail itself when you checked?Also what are you doing online today....Should be out partying rite now.....
Click to expand...


----------



## codename

just a ques ...do i need to fill up and attach the form 80?
i have done all except for PCC and form 80.

PCC i will be uploading it later this afternoon....as i need to scan it..

wat about form 80?
submit upon request or ?


----------



## ppjagnaan

Kurama said:


> Thanks Onynz and Dhawal.
> 
> Hi everyone, I have been a silent follower of this very dynamic thread. I am the one Onynz was talking about. I have applied July 1 ,2010 (Manila time), 175 Accountant, Received the Mar 18 email. And now, June 2, 2011 - visa grant right away! Last month, I have raised PLE twice to confirm if a CO team has already been allocated in our application but someone replied that they are still doing internal routines (whatever what those means) and that unfortunately, it could take months to process. I was worried a little bit. But now, I don't even know who my CO is. I would like to thank everyone for keeping me busy reading while waiting. For those still waiting, I pray that you will soon be granted too!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

codename said:


> just a ques ...do i need to fill up and attach the form 80?
> i have done all except for PCC and form 80.
> 
> PCC i will be uploading it later this afternoon....as i need to scan it..
> 
> wat about form 80?
> submit upon request or ?


Yeah u can if u haven't uploaded yet!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

Congratulation! Kurama... :clap2: 

So it is almost confirmed that..if you front load your med and pcc after receiving the get ready mail..that you'll get a straight (some times quick) grant..provided all other documents are complete..

so I guess all who have received march 18 mail can upload pcc/meds and wait..

Just a thought! :juggle:


----------



## voddy

codename said:


> just a ques ...do i need to fill up and attach the form 80?
> i have done all except for PCC and form 80.
> 
> PCC i will be uploading it later this afternoon....as i need to scan it..
> 
> wat about form 80?
> submit upon request or ?


can you share your time line with us? or update the spread sheet? It's difficult to answer some questions without those..


----------



## drag288

Where is Gaurav?? no news from his side..


----------



## orange12

hi all

are we supposed to get an update from diac today? or next fri?
the diac online check is down agaaaain.
yet another friday without news for me.
hopefully next week will be a better weeeeek for all.


----------



## Onynz

orange12 said:


> hi all
> 
> are we supposed to get an update from diac today? or next fri?
> the diac online check is down agaaaain.
> yet another friday without news for me.
> hopefully next week will be a better weeeeek for all.


Supposedly its this Friday but because last update was push 2 days later we should expect an update this coming Monday...


----------



## iNinjaN

Onynz said:


> Supposedly its this Friday but because last update was push 2 days later we should expect an update this coming Monday...


It will be this Friday!!! Today!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## soni.nikunj

*Visa Granted*

Hi Guys in the Priority 3 club

Just got my Visa grant today... Woohoo... Happy to be a part of this forum.

Below are the milestones.

03-July-2010 = Visa Application - Filed online 175 on July 3rd, 2010 (ANZSCO 261111 - Systems Designer)
18-Mar-2011 = Got Email from DIAC that Case Officer will be assigned soon.
11-Apr-2011 = Case Officer Assigned
12-Apr-2011 = Additional Info requested (Bank statements, tax statements, payslips)
18-May-2011 = CO requested for PCC & Medicals
31-May-2011 = Uploaded Ausi PCC, India PCC. Medicals will be sent directly by Medibank
1-June-2011 = CO sent an email saying awaiting for Medicals from Medibank
3-June-2011 = VISA GRANTED :clap2::clap2:

Regards
Nick


----------



## Sneha5

Hi guys.... some good news...hope you'll remember i mentioned a friend of mine who applied in august. He has got his pre-grant email today...(as he is currently in auz). He has got it straight away without a CO and he also got the Mar 18th email! 

Hope this helps to keep the faith up and running!


----------



## iNinjaN

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi Guys in the Priority 3 club
> 
> Just got my Visa grant today... Woohoo... Happy to be a part of this forum.
> 
> Below are the milestones.
> 
> 03-July-2010 = Visa Application - Filed online 175 on July 3rd, 2010 (ANZSCO 261111 - Systems Designer)
> 18-Mar-2011 = Got Email from DIAC that Case Officer will be assigned soon.
> 11-Apr-2011 = Case Officer Assigned
> 12-Apr-2011 = Additional Info requested (Bank statements, tax statements, payslips)
> 18-May-2011 = CO requested for PCC & Medicals
> 31-May-2011 = Uploaded Ausi PCC, India PCC. Medicals will be sent directly by Medibank
> 1-June-2011 = CO sent an email saying awaiting for Medicals from Medibank
> 3-June-2011 = VISA GRANTED :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Regards
> Nick


Congrats nick!!!! This is a great news for u to start the weekend!!! Great going!!!!
:clap2:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Sneha5 said:


> Hi guys.... some good news...hope you'll remember i mentioned a friend of mine who applied in august. He has got his pre-grant email today...(as he is currently in auz). He has got it straight away without a CO and he also got the Mar 18th email!
> 
> Hope this helps to keep the faith up and running!


Hey sneha, that's a great news by you friend!!! Please do congratulate him/her on our behalf!!!! :clap2:

Good to see +ve updates before weekend!!! 
Woohooooooooooo

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Onynz

Sneha5 said:


> Hi guys.... some good news...hope you'll remember i mentioned a friend of mine who applied in august. He has got his pre-grant email today...(as he is currently in auz). He has got it straight away without a CO and he also got the Mar 18th email!
> 
> Hope this helps to keep the faith up and running!


What date in August did your friend applied?


----------



## ppjagnaan

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi Guys in the Priority 3 club
> 
> Just got my Visa grant today... Woohoo... Happy to be a part of this forum.
> 
> Below are the milestones.
> 
> 03-July-2010 = Visa Application - Filed online 175 on July 3rd, 2010 (ANZSCO 261111 - Systems Designer)
> 18-Mar-2011 = Got Email from DIAC that Case Officer will be assigned soon.
> 11-Apr-2011 = Case Officer Assigned
> 12-Apr-2011 = Additional Info requested (Bank statements, tax statements, payslips)
> 18-May-2011 = CO requested for PCC & Medicals
> 31-May-2011 = Uploaded Ausi PCC, India PCC. Medicals will be sent directly by Medibank
> 1-June-2011 = CO sent an email saying awaiting for Medicals from Medibank
> 3-June-2011 = VISA GRANTED :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Regards
> Nick



Congratulations!!!


----------



## soni.nikunj

ppjagnaan said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks dude


----------



## Sneha5

Onynz said:


> What date in August did your friend applied?


18th!!!

@iNinjaN - yep sure will do....


----------



## soni.nikunj

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats nick!!!! This is a great news for u to start the weekend!!! Great going!!!!
> :clap2:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks dude


----------



## Onynz

Sneha5 said:


> 18th!!!
> 
> @iNinjaN - yep sure will do....


Thanks and congrats to your friend...


----------



## Guest

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi Guys in the Priority 3 club
> 
> Just got my Visa grant today... Woohoo... Happy to be a part of this forum.
> 
> Below are the milestones.
> 
> 03-July-2010 = Visa Application - Filed online 175 on July 3rd, 2010 (ANZSCO 261111 - Systems Designer)
> 18-Mar-2011 = Got Email from DIAC that Case Officer will be assigned soon.
> 11-Apr-2011 = Case Officer Assigned
> 12-Apr-2011 = Additional Info requested (Bank statements, tax statements, payslips)
> 18-May-2011 = CO requested for PCC & Medicals
> 31-May-2011 = Uploaded Ausi PCC, India PCC. Medicals will be sent directly by Medibank
> 1-June-2011 = CO sent an email saying awaiting for Medicals from Medibank
> 3-June-2011 = VISA GRANTED :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Regards
> Nick


Many congratz Nick!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi Guys in the Priority 3 club
> 
> Just got my Visa grant today... Woohoo... Happy to be a part of this forum.
> 
> Below are the milestones.
> 
> 03-July-2010 = Visa Application - Filed online 175 on July 3rd, 2010 (ANZSCO 261111 - Systems Designer)
> 18-Mar-2011 = Got Email from DIAC that Case Officer will be assigned soon.
> 11-Apr-2011 = Case Officer Assigned
> 12-Apr-2011 = Additional Info requested (Bank statements, tax statements, payslips)
> 18-May-2011 = CO requested for PCC & Medicals
> 31-May-2011 = Uploaded Ausi PCC, India PCC. Medicals will be sent directly by Medibank
> 1-June-2011 = CO sent an email saying awaiting for Medicals from Medibank
> 3-June-2011 = VISA GRANTED :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Regards
> Nick


hehhh....congrats!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Dhawal

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi nick,
> Congrats for the visa grant.....


----------



## Lawren4

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats nick!!!! This is a great news for u to start the weekend!!! Great going!!!!
> :clap2:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


congratulations!:clap2::clap2:

and btw, 261111 is my code, that means ICT Business Analyst. don't rub my code plz.......


----------



## Lawren4

guys,

i cannot check visa status right now.

the inquiry page is displayed quite normal, but after fill all necessary keywords, and click NEXT, the result page cannot be displayed.


----------



## Lawren4

error message is:

This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


----------



## Onynz

Lawren4 said:


> error message is:
> 
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


Same here... they could be having problems due to a surge of applicants checking their status...


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> congratulations!:clap2::clap2:
> 
> and btw, 261111 is my code, that means ICT Business Analyst. don't rub my code plz.......


It's my code as well  261111

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## yks

was just wondering if we are going to get any update today ?

:ranger:
YKS


----------



## Dhawal

yks said:


> Nope i dont think so....The update will be mostly on monday......


----------



## krishz

chaminda.sampath said:


> Dear Krish,
> 
> While I was going through your profile I realised that you have lodged the application after two days that of mine.
> 
> I have already obtained my VISA and supprised  why you have not been contacted by a CO.
> 
> What is your occupation?


Hi Chaminda,

CO confirmation was made last week in the reply mail for my PLE...uploaded the PCC too...so no more documents from my end...but still CO didn't contact me I am seriously worried...am an accountant...


----------



## Asadns

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hello Chaminda,
> 
> I have a question if you can help. I got my Medicals Finalized on 1st JUNE. What should I expect next?


----------



## Asadns

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi Guys in the Priority 3 club
> 
> Just got my Visa grant today... Woohoo... Happy to be a part of this forum.
> 
> Below are the milestones.
> 
> 03-July-2010 = Visa Application - Filed online 175 on July 3rd, 2010 (ANZSCO 261111 - Systems Designer)
> 18-Mar-2011 = Got Email from DIAC that Case Officer will be assigned soon.
> 11-Apr-2011 = Case Officer Assigned
> 12-Apr-2011 = Additional Info requested (Bank statements, tax statements, payslips)
> 18-May-2011 = CO requested for PCC & Medicals
> 31-May-2011 = Uploaded Ausi PCC, India PCC. Medicals will be sent directly by Medibank
> 1-June-2011 = CO sent an email saying awaiting for Medicals from Medibank
> 3-June-2011 = VISA GRANTED :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Regards
> Nick


CONGRATS :clap2::clap2:


----------



## soni.nikunj

Asadns said:


> chaminda.sampath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Chaminda,
> 
> I have a question if you can help. I got my Medicals Finalized on 1st JUNE. What should I expect next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get your visa grant in the next 1-2 weeks (usually 1)
> 
> Regards
> Nick
Click to expand...


----------



## Asadns

soni.nikunj said:


> Asadns said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should get your visa grant in the next 1-2 weeks (usually 1)
> 
> Regards
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> @ SONI. Thanks for this BOOSTER. It will help me waiting...................
Click to expand...


----------



## Asadns




----------



## uroojs

Asadns said:


>


Best of luck what's ur profession/code?

:clap2:


----------



## Asadns

uroojs said:


> Best of luck what's ur profession/code?
> 
> :clap2:


ASCO Code 2231-15 Software Engineer


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> Chaminda ,
> I have submitted all the docs asked by co including pcc and meds, but co hasn't asked for form 1221, did ur co ask for it?


Hi Rozam

I was not requested this by the CO and therefore, I did not fill it.

It would be a better idea you to provide only the requested documents since providing additional information would tend your CO to request further more...

Chaminda


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Dhawal said:


> chaminda.sampath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi chaminda,
> So whats your progress? When are you planning to make your intial entry and what abt your final move there?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> ASPA
Click to expand...


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Rozam
> 
> I was not requested this by the CO and therefore, I did not fill it.
> 
> It would be a better idea you to provide only the requested documents since providing additional information would tend your CO to request further more...
> 
> Chaminda


Thanks


----------



## codename

just uploaded PCC , only left form 80. 

another ques
when the medical is sent , status of medical show finalised with the sub items for example: x-ray status is received 

all my documents still show required...
i take this as no CO yet ..just the medical doc received by DIAC... correct me if i m wrong.

plan to upload form 80 next week....


----------



## krishz

chaminda.sampath said:


> Dear Krish,
> 
> While I was going through your profile I realised that you have lodged the application after two days that of mine.
> 
> I have already obtained my VISA and supprised  why you have not been contacted by a CO.
> 
> What is your occupation?



Hi Chaminda,

Submitted all documents including PCC and also received mail for PLE confirming that I was alloted with a CO...but still now no mails from the CO and no develpoments in on-line status too...it's almost 58th day today since my status changed to MET.........


----------



## krishz

krishz said:


> Hi Chaminda,
> 
> Submitted all documents including PCC and also received mail for PLE confirming that I was alloted with a CO...but still now no mails from the CO and no develpoments in on-line status too...it's almost 58th day today since my status changed to MET.........


what shall I do?? please guide me...and my occupation is accountant...


----------



## haseeb85uk

Hello everybody...nobody replied to my question...........yar i want to ask about the quota of various occupations in the total number of visas to b issued...like for instance my occp is aeronautical engineer nd there is another occupation on which alot more applicants have applied as compared to as aeronautical engineer...so will i have the advantage over that applicant?as applicants of my occupation are less than his?or do all the occupations of the same category have the same priority?


----------



## HermanB

Yet another fruitless week, really hard to keep our spirits high when it seems there is little to no progression .

Despite my own pathetic feelings, congrats to all those that received their visas . Hope the rest of the planning goes very well! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Guest

haseeb85uk said:


> Hello everybody...nobody replied to my question...........yar i want to ask about the quota of various occupations in the total number of visas to b issued...like for instance my occp is aeronautical engineer nd there is another occupation on which alot more applicants have applied as compared to as aeronautical engineer...so will i have the advantage over that applicant?as applicants of my occupation are less than his?or do all the occupations of the same category have the same priority?


Nopes. Once the application is lodged, all the apps are considered in lodgement order...


----------



## krishz

ausimmi said:


> Nopes. Once the application is lodged, all the apps are considered in lodgement order...



Hi Ausimmi,

Sent the PCC to DIAC is there any possibility to check either they received it??


----------



## matchless

ausimmi said:


> Nopes. Once the application is lodged, all the apps are considered in lodgement order...


but take the example of accountants.... DIAC is still on Feb. 2010 applicants for accounting profession and another example is HermanB I wish he gets his visa on Monday


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi Ausimmi,
> 
> Sent the PCC to DIAC is there any possibility to check either they received it??


Well, when I submitted the change in circumstances form through the email, I received a 'received' response email. But I remember reading somewhere that they don't send any acknowledgement for received docs. The best thing is to call them and verify if everything is received. You could also obtain the status of your application when you call. Good luck!!!


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> but take the example of accountants.... DIAC is still on Feb. 2010 applicants for accounting profession and another example is HermanB my prayers are wid him. May he get his visa on Monday


WRONG!!! Voddy has recently pointed out a September 2010 accountant getting CO or visa. Anyways, getting a CO is different from getting the grant. The OP's question was about getting preference for the visa and officially there is no preference. Of course, we really don't know how many 'unofficial' things they do behind the scene...


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> wrong!!! Voddy has recently pointed out a september 2010 accountant getting co or visa. Anyways, getting a co is different from getting the grant. The op's question was about getting preference for the visa and officially there is no preference. Of course, we really don't know how many 'unofficial' things they do behind the scene...


absolutely correct


----------



## pvannalath

It seems no update from diac today


----------



## Gaurav

Congrats for all those who got visas. :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Dhawal

Gaurav said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> How are you?Where have you been?So any updates from your side?Have you front loaded the pcc and medicals?


----------



## Onynz

processing update is now available online Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Guest

Onynz said:


> processing update is now available online Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications


Naaah it's been available for some time now...


----------



## hellorajshahi

Gaurav said:


> Congrats for all those who got visas. :clap2: :clap2:


In ur online status what status show for medical ? refereed or finalised ?


----------



## hellorajshahi

At last my medical is finalized on 31.05.2011. What it means - How far I am to allocate a CO ? 

How many days I have to wait ? May be itz infinity, caz nobody knows which criteria DIAC now using for allocating CO ?

Pray for me .


----------



## Guest

hellorajshahi said:


> At last my medical is finalized on 31.05.2011. What it means - How far I am to allocate a CO ?
> 
> How many days I have to wait ? May be itz infinity, caz nobody knows which criteria DIAC now using for allocating CO ?
> 
> Pray for me .


You will get it in a week or two. Probably earlier. Don't be surprised if you have the grant sitting in your inbox on Monday  Best of luck!!!!


----------



## hellorajshahi

ausimmi said:


> You will get it in a week or two. Probably earlier. Don't be surprised if you have the grant sitting in your inbox on Monday  Best of luck!!!!



Thank you . if it iz then i will be the happiest guy of the universe. Alwayz best wishes for you. May Allah also makes ur dream true.


----------



## Carol E

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi Guys in the Priority 3 club
> 
> Just got my Visa grant today... Woohoo... Happy to be a part of this forum.
> 
> Below are the milestones.
> 
> 03-July-2010 = Visa Application - Filed online 175 on July 3rd, 2010 (ANZSCO 261111 - Systems Designer)
> 18-Mar-2011 = Got Email from DIAC that Case Officer will be assigned soon.
> 11-Apr-2011 = Case Officer Assigned
> 12-Apr-2011 = Additional Info requested (Bank statements, tax statements, payslips)
> 18-May-2011 = CO requested for PCC & Medicals
> 31-May-2011 = Uploaded Ausi PCC, India PCC. Medicals will be sent directly by Medibank
> 1-June-2011 = CO sent an email saying awaiting for Medicals from Medibank
> 3-June-2011 = VISA GRANTED :clap2::clap2:
> Regards
> Nick



Hi Nick
:clap2::clap2::clap2: Many Congratulation:clap2::clap2:
GOOD Luck


----------



## Gaurav

Dhawal said:


> Gaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gaurav,
> How are you?Where have you been?So any updates from your side?Have you front loaded the pcc and medicals?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dhawal,
> I have front loaded our Medicals and my PCC, but my wife's PCC is sill pending because he had applied for PCC from Mumbai and her passport was issued from Chandigarh.
> Now we are going to go to local police station.
> Her PCC status shows that* 'Police report not received' * does his mean her police checks are pending with mumbai police or Chandigarh police ??
> 
> I have decided to front load everything so that the day CO gets allocated, I receive the grant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gaurav

hellorajshahi said:


> In ur online status what status show for medical ? refereed or finalised ?


My online status shows 'Finalised' these are updated by Doctors and not CO.
If ur document checklist shows any thing as MET then it means u have been allocated a CO


----------



## ppjagnaan

Guys...my friend's co-worker got a grant today, and it's a saturday...occupation is accountant, july 2010 applicant, recipient of March 18 email, contacted by CO last thursday to submit transcript of records, she submitted right a way, and she got the grant today.


----------



## Gazza1977

How do u no if u are a priority 2 or 3? We have to go fir our ness on the 15th nervous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maz25

Gazza1977 said:


> How do u no if u are a priority 2 or 3? We have to go fir our ness on the 15th nervous!!!!!!!!


Priority 2 = 176 state sponsored (occupation has to feature on Schedule 1 or 2)
Priority 3 = 175 independent (occupation has to feature on Schedule 3) and 176 family & state sponsored (occupation has to feature on schedule 3)


----------



## Gazza1977

Thanks how do u now if u on schedule 1,2 or 3?


----------



## Gazza1977

My occupation is a greenskeeper!


----------



## Maz25

Gazza1977 said:


> Thanks how do u now if u on schedule 1,2 or 3?


The schedules are available on the DIAC website. You can check it on there.

You also need to have a positive skills assessment for the occupation that you have chosen. Again, the DIAC website has details of the assessing body for each occupation on the list.

A lot of agents also offer free visa assessment. Not sure whether you have made an application yet but if you haven't, you may find it worthwhile to contact a few agents and get your chances assessed for free. At the end of this, you will have a better idea of your chances of securing a visa, the occupation that best fits your skills, the visa(s) available to you and effectively the process going forward.

DIAC will be implementing changes to the process as of 1st July - if you haven't made your application yet, make sure that you still qualify under the new system, else you have literally one month to make a valid application under the current system.


----------



## Dhawal

Gaurav said:


> Hi,
> I think its pending at the chandigarh police station..why dont you make a visit there and see where it is stuck....


----------



## Asadns

Guys!

Can anyone tell that once medicals finalized, all docs MET and the applicant's waiting time for the grant?
I know every case is different from another but would help me alot to define my case timeline.


----------



## rozam

chaminda, 
As far as i remember u are a paper based applicant right?
Me too, i want to ask u,
I submitted all the docs electronically after co allocation, as requested by him, but my doctor sent the meds to different address in sydney, some medical department.....
So my question is, how co gets to know the med results and how do i find out if they are 'met' like for online applicants?
Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## rozam

Asadns said:


> Guys!
> 
> Can anyone tell that once medicals finalized, all docs MET and the applicant's waiting time for the grant?
> I know every case is different from another but would help me alot to define my case timeline.


I guess u will have your grant letter on monday 6 june


----------



## chaminda.sampath

....


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> chaminda,
> As far as i remember u are a paper based applicant right?
> Me too, i want to ask u,
> I submitted all the docs electronically after co allocation, as requested by him, but my doctor sent the meds to different address in sydney, some medical department.....
> So my question is, how co gets to know the med results and how do i find out if they are 'met' like for online applicants?
> Any idea?
> Thanks


Hi Rozam,

Yes. I am a paper based applicant.

Don’t worry. Their medical processing unit is located in Sydney, I guess. My medicals was also sent to Sydney. The medical results would be updated to their system from Sydney, I think.

However, I heard that there is a delay in processing medicals in Sydney location, but not too sure whether this is correct.

The only way of checking whether your medical is finalised to enquire your CO.

Once I provided all information which was requested by CO, I asked her whether she needs any other information. But the objective was to give an indication that I have provided everything and no reason to hold on my VISA.  This is a good technique to remind CO without demanding and making them angry. 

It tended my CO to get back to me and say “your application would be finalised in this week”. Within two working days, I got the thing.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

krishz said:


> what shall I do?? please guide me...and my occupation is accountant...


Hi Krishz,

Don’t worry.

I think, I was allocated my CO on or before 10th Feb 2011, but contacted me only on 11th April 2011.

So you will also be contacted.

By that time, please fill and make ready Form 1022, Form 80 etc.

I was requested an employee reference to evidence my employment from the date of lodgement to three years back.

As we do not have a control on CO allocation, best strategy would be making ready all documents which CO would request.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Asadns said:


> chaminda.sampath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Chaminda,
> 
> I have a question if you can help. I got my Medicals Finalized on 1st JUNE. What should I expect next?
> 
> 
> 
> Please update your signature here. Others cannot give any advise without it.
Click to expand...


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Rozam,
> 
> Yes. I am a paper based applicant.
> 
> Don’t worry. Their medical processing unit is located in Sydney, I guess. My medicals was also sent to Sydney. The medical results would be updated to their system from Sydney, I think.
> 
> However, I heard that there is a delay in processing medicals in Sydney location, but not too sure whether this is correct.
> 
> The only way of checking whether your medical is finalised to enquire your CO.
> 
> Once I provided all information which was requested by CO, I asked her whether she needs any other information. But the objective was to give an indication that I have provided everything and no reason to hold on my VISA.  This is a good technique to remind CO without demanding and making them angry.
> 
> It tended my CO to get back to me and say “your application would be finalised in this week”. Within two working days, I got the thing.


Thanks for being soooo quick.
Actually, i did the same.
I provided all tge docs, and asked if there is anything else to be provided.
But got no response.


----------



## rozam

chaminda,
My medicals reached sydney yesterday only. I tracked by the number through tnt courier.
So i guess, it may takes another month to get finalised, if there is a delay in med processings.
But one thing ois good, our meds were,''all clear'', so i guess it will ease up.
And Chaminda, when u weee granted ur visa, within how many monthd are u supposed to enter ausrralia?


----------



## haseeb85uk

rozam said:


> chaminda,
> My medicals reached sydney yesterday only. I tracked by the number through tnt courier.
> So i guess, it may takes another month to get finalised, if there is a delay in med processings.
> But one thing ois good, our meds were,''all clear'', so i guess it will ease up.
> And Chaminda, when u weee granted ur visa, within how many monthd are u supposed to enter ausrralia?


please tell me whats the procedure for medicals...ill have to contact the panel clinic get my med done and then?will they give me bak the result n i ve to scan them or will they directly send it to diac?what about online medical?ive heard it takes lesser time?


----------



## rozam

haseeb85uk said:


> please tell me whats the procedure for medicals...ill have to contact the panel clinic get my med done and then?will they give me bak the result n i ve to scan them or will they directly send it to diac?what about online medical?ive heard it takes lesser time?


In any case doctor himself uploads and /or sends the resuts to special med office of DIAC IN FRONT OF U.
If your doctor supports E-helath system of diac, then he will probably upload the docs, if not will have to send by courier.
Our doctor didn't do, and the main thing was that the X-ray was not in digitial format (kind of new technology not available in my country yet).


----------



## toti

hi all

so it's sunday , and everybody enjoing the weekend before updateds comes on monday , let's make survey , ::: to which date tomorrow's update will reach ?

i think it will be til 15-Aug-2010 

share your opnion please


----------



## kash2182

toti said:


> hi all
> 
> so it's sunday , and everybody enjoing the weekend before updateds comes on monday , let's make survey , ::: to which date tomorrow's update will reach ?
> 
> i think it will be til 15-Aug-2010
> 
> share your opnion please


Let me ..more pessimistic should be 1 July 2010


----------



## toti

kash2182 said:


> Let me ..more pessimistic should be 1 July 2010


i don't know , really may be ... really may not , but as per DIAC spped it should reach to 15 aug 2010


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> i don't know , really may be ... really may not , but as per DIAC spped it should reach to 15 aug 2010


How abt Sep 2010?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## hellorajshahi

I think it will be *31 th July 2010*


----------



## hellorajshahi

iNinjaN said:


> How abt Sep 2010?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


As per my assumption I have to wait till 13th June 2011 for a CO. Caz i am a end of September (29/09/2011) candidate.


----------



## cdprasad

My details

PR Submission date: 27th August 2010 
Pre-grant Letter : 3-Jun-2011


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> hi all
> 
> so it's sunday , and everybody enjoing the weekend before updateds comes on monday , let's make survey , ::: to which date tomorrow's update will reach ?
> 
> i think it will be til 15-Aug-2010
> 
> share your opnion please


Answer: How do we know they are telling the truth anyways and not just giving an 'estimate'? :juggle:


----------



## voddy

So people are getting grants on Saturdays..wow how wonderful.. Congratulation to all the lucky guys!!

impatiently waiting for the update..tomorrow..

my guess ...sep 2010


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> chaminda,
> My medicals reached sydney yesterday only. I tracked by the number through tnt courier.
> So i guess, it may takes another month to get finalised, if there is a delay in med processings.
> But one thing ois good, our meds were,''all clear'', so i guess it will ease up.
> And Chaminda, when u weee granted ur visa, within how many monthd are u supposed to enter ausrralia?


Hi Rozam,

As I mentioned I am not too sure whether there is a delay in processing medical. This is only information provided by one of migration agent to one of my friends.

I can confirm the following things relating to 175 VISA since I got this information directly from CO:

The initial entry date would be the earliest date of expiry of medicals OR PCC. However, my CO extended my medicals by 6 months PCC by 3 months, on my request. Accordingly, I got an extension to my initial entry date. Generally, the medicals and PCC are valid for one year.

However, if there is a concern on initial entry date, you are required to inform it to your CO immediately, since this date cannot be changed after the VISA grant letter is issued.

Regards,


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Rozam,
> 
> As I mentioned I am not too sure whether there is a delay in processing medical. This is only information provided by one of migration agent to one of my friends.
> 
> I can confirm the following things relating to 175 VISA since I got this information directly from CO:
> 
> The initial entry date would be the earliest date of expiry of medicals OR PCC. However, my CO extended my medicals by 6 months PCC by 3 months, on my request. Accordingly, I got an extension to my initial entry date. Generally, the medicals and PCC are valid for one year.
> 
> However, if there is a concern on initial entry date, you are required to inform it to your CO immediately, since this date cannot be changed after the VISA grant letter is issued.
> 
> Regards,


THAnks,
I don't want extension, i simply want to know what's usual period between visa grant and first entry date, usually set by diac


----------



## hellorajshahi

Hey any update ?


----------



## yks

they have added one more update in their site "Whats new" 
Annual update of Skilled Occupation List effective 1 July 2011 – 2 June 2011 :juggle:

So hope fully by evening they should be updateing the email service as well 

:ranger:
YKS


----------



## zoranl

New SOL list for 2011 should be released on July 01, 2011. Check the link below. Some new occupations have been added.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/solfact-sheet.pdf

My calculation for the new GSM update for P3 is August 30, 2011.

Zoran


----------



## toti

zoranl said:


> New SOL list for 2011 should be released on July 01, 2011. Check the link below. Some new occupations have been added.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/solfact-sheet.pdf
> 
> My calculation for the new GSM update for P3 is August 30, 2011.
> 
> Zoran


all accounts codes are still there ... that's good . Thanks GOD


----------



## uroojs

Interesting Facts:

Top contributors to Net Overseas Margin (Arrivals Less Departures) by citizenship, 2008-09

Country Persons Share of total
India 59,987 20.0%
China 33,355 11.1%
New Zealand 30,224 10.1%
England 23,309 7.8%
Philippines 11,758 3.9%
South Africa 11,639 3.9%
Nepal 11,079 3.7%
Vietnam 9,045 3.0%
South Korea 8,089 2.7%
Ireland 7,200 2.4%
Other 94,178 31.4%
Total 299,863 100.0%


Source: Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


----------



## Ozhopeful

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I'm 176, Oct 2010 filed (paper). Since I'm on the border, thought I'll start posting, if I have any updates on my side. Great follow-ups you all -unbelieveble how you've been keeping track of timelines


----------



## toti

Ozhopeful said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. I'm 176, Oct 2010 filed (paper). Since I'm on the border, thought I'll start posting, if I have any updates on my side. Great follow-ups you all -unbelieveble how you've been keeping track of timelines


could you please share your other details

ANZSCO Code
exact date of application
visa type 175 - 176 SS - 176 Family ?
received 18 march or not


----------



## Ozhopeful

That was fast !! ANZSCO code 233512 (mech engineer). Oct 10th, 2010. IELTS, April 2010, 7, 176-family. No updates - -anda resounding silence!!


----------



## yks

zoranl said:


> My calculation for the new GSM update for P3 is August 30, 2011.
> 
> Zoran



I guess they would have finished the backlog upto 30 July for priority 3 - 175 subclass considering not much of these applications in May and June. 

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## Indus

Guys,

I just checked my application status and found that all the document required are met. They have added my new born child to the application too. Now the pending documents are:

1. Health requirement (for three of us) marked as requested
2. Australian PCC marked as requested

They have also updated the status as 'Application being processed further'

Does it mean that I have a CO ? I have an agent so I have not received any mail.

Regards,
Indus


----------



## HermanB

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just checked my application status and found that all the document required are met. They have added my new born child to the application too. Now the pending documents are:
> 
> 1. Health requirement (for three of us) marked as requested
> 2. Australian PCC marked as requested
> 
> They have also updated the status as 'Application being processed further'
> 
> Does it mean that I have a CO ? I have an agent so I have not received any mail.
> 
> Regards,
> Indus


I might be wrong, but I think that would indicate you have a CO .


----------



## aarkay

*Need advice: 175 or 176?*

Guys,

I am about to receive my assessment from ACS in 2 weeks time, and looking forward to file my app with DIAC before 1st July 2011 changes come into effect.

I need your advice on type of VISA that I should apply for. My brother is australian citizen in sydney suburb and his zip code does not fall in state sponsored zip code.

If I still go for 176(relative sponsored) visa will it be of any help? Or should I simply go for 175? I want to understand about this thinking that particular kind of visa might be taking more time than other. The CO allocation and other required formalities in particular kind of visa might differ from another.

Please provide your valuable inputs.

Thanks


----------



## Indus

Oh yeah. It seems they have also sent mail to my agent


----------



## SlimNeo

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just checked my application status and found that all the document required are met. They have added my new born child to the application too. Now the pending documents are:
> 
> 1. Health requirement (for three of us) marked as requested
> 2. Australian PCC marked as requested
> 
> They have also updated the status as 'Application being processed further'
> 
> Does it mean that I have a CO ? I have an agent so I have not received any mail.
> 
> Regards,
> Indus


That DOES mean that you have a CO. I was expecting your allocation in May second last week.. but it got delayed by two weeks.. i think it would be your employment check that would have made this delay.. again its my own theory.. 

you are working in a MNC ? Can you think of anything in your job profile that would have made this check delayed..? I know two weeks is not a delay .. but just asking.. 


Any way go ahead with planning for Medicals and PCC.. you will soon get a green letter for this from CO.

-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

aarkay said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am about to receive my assessment from ACS in 2 weeks time, and looking forward to file my app with DIAC before 1st July 2011 changes come into effect.
> 
> I need your advice on type of VISA that I should apply for. My brother is australian citizen in sydney suburb and his zip code does not fall in state sponsored zip code.
> 
> If I still go for 176(relative sponsored) visa will it be of any help? Or should I simply go for 175? I want to understand about this thinking that particular kind of visa might be taking more time than other. The CO allocation and other required formalities in particular kind of visa might differ from another.
> 
> Please provide your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thanks


Well, once again, it depends on the points you would get. If you do get 120 points, then it would be better to go for the 175 visa, but that is only if you are 100% sure you will get 120 points. The CO allocations for 175 and 176 (relative sponsored), as far as I know, are more or less in the same time-frame.

Please do not just go on what I say, others will reply as well


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> That DOES mean that you have a CO. I was expecting your allocation in May second last week.. but it got delayed by two weeks.. i think it would be your employment check that would have made this delay.. again its my own theory..
> 
> you are working in a MNC ? Can you think of anything in your job profile that would have made this check delayed..? I know two weeks is not a delay .. but just asking..
> 
> 
> Any way go ahead with planning for Medicals and PCC.. you will soon get a green letter for this from CO.
> 
> -Neo-


I'm glad, that means they should move on to September now at least, but I see no hope for us yet and 26 July is around the corner . That is when I wanted to go over to look for a job while my wife still has a good one over here. Ah well, guess everything will happen as it should. All the best Neo!


----------



## HermanB

Indus said:


> Oh yeah. It seems they have also sent mail to my agent


Glad for you Indus!! May I ask, have you gotten the 18 March mail?

All the best for the rest!!


----------



## Ozhopeful

aarkay said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am about to receive my assessment from ACS in 2 weeks time, and looking forward to file my app with DIAC before 1st July 2011 changes come into effect.
> 
> I need your advice on type of VISA that I should apply for. My brother is australian citizen in sydney suburb and his zip code does not fall in state sponsored zip code.
> 
> If I still go for 176(relative sponsored) visa will it be of any help? Or should I simply go for 175? I want to understand about this thinking that particular kind of visa might be taking more time than other. The CO allocation and other required formalities in particular kind of visa might differ from another.
> 
> Please provide your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thanks


i've been following OZ immigration for almost 2.5 yrs now -- 176 was preferred last year because the situation was quite fluid reg state sponsored and 175. 176 (relative sponsored) was deemed very stable, with no major changes expected. But if you get 120 requisite points, go for 175.


----------



## pvannalath

Any processing update from diac


----------



## HermanB

Wtf?! A 30 September 2010 applicant (Accountant) already received their visa?! How in the heck are most of us that applied in October 2010 and received the 18 March mail still waiting to even receive case officers?! New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 579 - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## Indus

SlimNeo said:


> That DOES mean that you have a CO. I was expecting your allocation in May second last week.. but it got delayed by two weeks.. i think it would be your employment check that would have made this delay.. again its my own theory..
> 
> you are working in a MNC ? Can you think of anything in your job profile that would have made this check delayed..? I know two weeks is not a delay .. but just asking..
> 
> 
> Any way go ahead with planning for Medicals and PCC.. you will soon get a green letter for this from CO.
> 
> -Neo-


Thanks Neo. I have both Australian and Indian work experience. I have worked mostly for MNC in my career. DIAC do not have my current job details. I have left the previous company 7 months back and sent the experience letter to them. 

I think as I have added my kid to the application, it has added the complexity. What do you think ?


----------



## Indus

HermanB said:


> Glad for you Indus!! May I ask, have you gotten the 18 March mail?
> 
> All the best for the rest!!


Thanks HermanB. No, I didn't receive that mysterious mail.


----------



## Dhawal

Indus said:


> Hi,
> I will be in the same situation as you in november....When was the CO allocated to you?Also did you get a baby in between the application process?


----------



## HermanB

Indus said:


> Thanks HermanB. No, I didn't receive that mysterious mail.


Really glad for you, I just do not understand what the point was then of that &%$^& 18 March mail if they do not honour the ones they sent it to?!

I was perfectly fine being oblivious to when we will receive a CO, until that stupid mail. Sorry, lol, I am really glad for you guys as I wish a visa for all that want to make a better life for themselves in Oz. I just do not understand how the heck they process their applications.

All the best!!


----------



## Indus

Dhawal said:


> Indus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I will be in the same situation as you in November....When was the CO allocated to you?Also did you get a baby in between the application process?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is only today we have received CO as sent mail status is on today's date. Yes, we were blessed with a baby in between the application process. Our agent sent his passport and birth certificate along with a current situation changed form one months back.
> 
> Hope that helps!
Click to expand...


----------



## iNinjaN

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just checked my application status and found that all the document required are met. They have added my new born child to the application too. Now the pending documents are:
> 
> 1. Health requirement (for three of us) marked as requested
> 2. Australian PCC marked as requested
> 
> They have also updated the status as 'Application being processed further'
> 
> Does it mean that I have a CO ? I have an agent so I have not received any mail.
> 
> Regards,
> Indus


Congratulations Indus first for being blessed with a child and then for CO allocation!! This is good news!

Please do keep us updated about further progress about ur application!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

Ah well, another day with no update, no case officer, no hope. Getting used to it, lol.


----------



## SlimNeo

Indus said:


> Thanks Neo. I have both Australian and Indian work experience. I have worked mostly for MNC in my career. DIAC do not have my current job details. I have left the previous company 7 months back and sent the experience letter to them.
> 
> I think as I have added my kid to the application, it has added the complexity. What do you think ?


well.. that explain why you didn't get allocated in mid of last month ... when i send you a PM 

All the best friend...

-Neo-


----------



## toti

guys there no update from DIAC yet !!

i have send to aspc & gsm but i had the same as on 23 May ?!!


----------



## Dhawal

Indus said:


> Yes that helped a lot....And congrats for the baby as well as the CO allocation....Expect a grant in the next few weeks.


----------



## Lawren4

toti said:


> guys there no update from DIAC yet !!
> 
> i have send to aspc & gsm but i had the same as on 23 May ?!!


me 2

lack of integrity, DIAC


----------



## Dhawal

Lawren4 said:


> Just wait for another couple of hours.....DIAC will definitely give the update tdy...


----------



## Indus

Thanks guys. Now I need to check how much time it is going to take for PCC from Australia and Medicals for three of us. Do you guys have any idea on this ? I wish I could send these before . As everything is met now I could have get my visa by now but my agent always advised me not to go for meds/PCC until I have a CO.

Do you guys think that they will ask anymore documents/forms now?


----------



## HermanB

Well, that's it, I give up, lol. Maybe I should just apply for a spousal visa to Taiwan and then my wife and I move to there and we will just teach English there until the end of time!

Even that is better than staying in this forsaken country.


----------



## SlimNeo

Indus said:


> Thanks guys. Now I need to check how much time it is going to take for PCC from Australia and Medicals for three of us. Do you guys have any idea on this ? I wish I could send these before . As everything is met now I could have get my visa by now but my agent always advised me not to go for meds/PCC until I have a CO.
> 
> Do you guys think that they will ask anymore documents/forms now?


Hi Indus,
Aus PCC will take 2 weeks lead time.. mostly you will get it by 1.5 weeks. In order to fasten the delivery time.. you can authorize some friend in aus to receive it .. Then he can email you a scanned copy once he received it ..

Book for a medical date ASAP..

-Neo-


----------



## Indus

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Indus,
> Aus PCC will take 2 weeks lead time.. mostly you will get it by 1.5 weeks. In order to fasten the delivery time.. you can authorize some friend in aus to receive it .. Then he can email you a scanned copy once he received it ..
> 
> Book for a medical date ASAP..
> 
> -Neo-


Thanks a lot. I will provide my agent details to receive the Australian PCC. To my surprise they have not asked for Indian PCC or may be it's their in the mail which I am yet to receive from my agent. I will book my medicals asap.


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,,

Latest update from DIAC

Priority Group 2 

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 30 April 2011
VE 176 (paper): 15 April 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 30 April 2011
VB 886 (paper): 15 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 30 April 2011
VF 475 (paper): 15 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 30 April 2011
VC 487 (paper): 15 April 2011


Priority Group 3

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):30 March 2010
VE 175 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
VE 176 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
VF 475 (paper): 30 March 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and 
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 15 December 2010 
VB 885 (paper): 7 Decemberr 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 15 December 2010
VB 886 (paper): 7 Decemberr 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 15 December 2010
VC 487 (paper): 7 Decemberr 2010


----------



## toti

Dhawal said:


> Lawren4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait for another couple of hours.....DIAC will definitely give the update tdy...
> 
> 
> 
> it's 7:30 PM there in aussie , i think there is no update today !!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

krishz said:


> Hi krishz,
> This is not the latest update...This is the last update which they had updated on 23th may....


----------



## Onynz

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,,
> 
> Latest update from DIAC
> 
> Priority Group 2
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 30 April 2011
> VE 176 (paper): 15 April 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 30 April 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 15 April 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 30 April 2011
> VF 475 (paper): 15 April 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 30 April 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 15 April 2011
> 
> 
> Priority Group 3
> 
> (See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)
> 
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged):30 March 2010
> VE 175 (paper): 30 March 2010
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
> VE 176 (paper): 30 March 2010
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 30 March 2010
> VF 475 (paper): 30 March 2010
> 
> Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
> Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
> UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
> VB 885 (e-lodged) 15 December 2010
> VB 885 (paper): 7 Decemberr 2010
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 15 December 2010
> VB 886 (paper): 7 Decemberr 2010
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 15 December 2010
> VC 487 (paper): 7 Decemberr 2010


Sorry but this is not the latest update... this was the *May 23* update


----------



## toti

Guys , any comment on that 

Visa Granted : British Expat Discussion Forum

*Accountant - 29.Sep.2010 - 176 Family - Co Was on 25.May.2011 - Visa Granted today !!*


----------



## krishz

Dhawal said:


> krishz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi krishz,
> This is not the latest update...This is the last update which they had updated on 23th may....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys... I thought it was the new one...
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> Guys , any comment on that
> 
> Visa Granted : British Expat Discussion Forum
> 
> *Accountant - 29.Sep.2010 - 176 Family - Co Was on 25.May.2011 - Visa Granted today !!*


They were assigned a CO 2 weeks ago, end of September applicant. So, my comment, damn unfair towards a lot of other people still waiting for CO's!!!


----------



## Guest

I hope I am wrong, but there is a possibility that people kept bugging DIAC about not being allocated a CO when XYZ got a visa and so DIAC might have decided to NOT extend the processing backlog. This way, they are able to say that officially we are only considering cases till March 30, 2010. I hope I am wrong...


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> I hope I am wrong, but there is a possibility that people kept bugging DIAC about not being allocated a CO when XYZ got a visa and so DIAC might have decided to NOT extend the processing backlog. This way, they are able to say that officially we are only considering cases till March 30, 2010. I hope I am wrong...


Anything is possible...


----------



## Kurama

Congrats Indus. I hope you'll get your visa soon!

Cheers!


Indus said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is only today we have received CO as sent mail status is on today's date. Yes, we were blessed with a baby in between the application process. Our agent sent his passport and birth certificate along with a current situation changed form one months back.
> 
> Hope that helps!
Click to expand...


----------



## Indus

Kurama said:


> Congrats Indus. I hope you'll get your visa soon!
> 
> Cheers!
> Thanks a lot. We have already booked medical on next Thursday. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> I hope each of of us get the gran soon. It's just a waiting game now. I know it's frustrating but worth waiting for


----------



## HermanB

Everyone is so quiet today


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Everyone is so quiet today


Herman

congrats for soccor team , now Egypt is out , SA is up to finals in 2012


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> Herman
> 
> congrats for soccor team , now Egypt is out , SA is up to finals in 2012


Oh, lol, not really a soccer fan though. So upset now, we have to get that visa soon otherwise I will lose my registration with the Victorian Institute of Teaching on the 1st of October. I am only registered until 30 September and to continue registration I need 3 days of full-time teaching and 5 hours of professional development.

Problem 1: I cannot find a %$^&*$ job on this side and we don't have professional development to their standard in South Africa.

Problem 2: Wtf am I going to do if we do not get our visa soon so that I can actually go work?!

Please, if anyone has any advice for me, I would really appreciate it.

Link to my problem and explanation: Victorian Institute of Teaching - I have received full registration since 1 January 2011


----------



## rozam

HermanB said:


> Oh, lol, not really a soccer fan though. So upset now, we have to get that visa soon otherwise I will lose my registration with the Victorian Institute of Teaching on the 1st of October. I am only registered until 30 September and to continue registration I need 3 days of full-time teaching and 5 hours of professional development.
> 
> Problem 1: I cannot find a %$^&*$ job on this side and we don't have professional development to their standard in South Africa.
> 
> Problem 2: Wtf am I going to do if we do not get our visa soon so that I can actually go work?!
> 
> Please, if anyone has any advice for me, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Link to my problem and explanation: Victorian Institute of Teaching - I have received full registration since 1 January 2011


HERMAN B,

You reaaly have to calm down and wait till you are granted your visa.
we all are impatient to get there, as soon we satrt as soon we will get our life in to its normal routine.
BUT WHAT CAN WE DO? only WAIT.


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> me 2
> 
> lack of integrity, DIAC


Me too!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Indus,
> Aus PCC will take 2 weeks lead time.. mostly you will get it by 1.5 weeks. In order to fasten the delivery time.. you can authorize some friend in aus to receive it .. Then he can email you a scanned copy once he received it ..
> 
> Book for a medical date ASAP..
> 
> -Neo-


If all the documents shows met and CO has just asked fir PCC and medical, then that's the only document pending!! 
Fir other query agree with Neo it takes 2 weeks and better if u can authorize someone in Australia! That would be much faster!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> THAnks,
> I don't want extension, i simply want to know what's usual period between visa grant and first entry date, usually set by diac


The initial entry date would be the earliest date of expiry of medicals OR PCC. generallyb12 months.


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> The initial entry date would be the earliest date of expiry of medicals OR PCC. generallyb12 months.


Oh ok thanks,


----------



## melinscotland

Did I miss anything ? Anyone been allocated co that got march 18 email ?


----------



## Lawren4

DIAC still no update....now it's 7th June


----------



## alfiat

Ozhopeful said:


> That was fast !! ANZSCO code 233512 (mech engineer). Oct 10th, 2010. IELTS, April 2010, 7, 176-family. No updates - -anda resounding silence!!


I'm also a 176 - family sponsored mechanical engineer. Applied in November 2010 though. Once you get allocated with CO, I guess mine will follow soon after. 

Btw, are you from LR or HR country?


----------



## alfiat

melinscotland said:


> Did I miss anything ? Anyone been allocated co that got march 18 email ?


Quite a number are getting COs but not necessarily those who receive 18 March email. I believe CO allocation is still according to lodgment date. The email does not imply priority over lodgment date.


----------



## Carol E

alfiat said:


> Quite a number are getting COs but not necessarily those who receive 18 March email. I believe CO allocation is still according to lodgment date. The email does not imply priority over lodgment date.




Hi alfiat,

I don't think that CO allocation is according to lodgement date, I am still waiting and other lodged their app. after me with the same occupation and had the visa grant , NO ONE CAN SAY WHYYYYY??? 

I don't want to answer that question but i want to know the end of that game.:juggle:

good luck
Carol


----------



## Onynz

This is what frustrates me... utter disorganization.

At first I was in hope that every application will be looked upon based on their application date but after that Mar 18 email everything seems to be more disorganized than before plus the fact that they seem to be in hiding now, leaving all applicant in the dark as to where they are now in their own processing time.

if only my country is much like theirs, I wouldn't need to go through all this...:rant:


----------



## alfiat

Carol E said:


> Hi alfiat,
> 
> I don't think that CO allocation is according to lodgement date, I am still waiting and other lodged their app. after me with the same occupation and had the visa grant , NO ONE CAN SAY WHYYYYY???


I have to agree with you on that as well as there seems to be other factors at work. Like what some others have said, our applications could have been binned to different CO teams when we applied. And some teams are working faster than others. Thus, we are seeing even November 2010 apps getting COs yet we have July & August apps without COs.


----------



## Guest

*Complain*

Can everyone please go to this link:

Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

and make a complain about this webpage:

Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications

Please make sure to state in your complaint that the auto-response email received by sending a blank email to [email protected] indicates that the information would be updated fortnightly which means 6th June, 2011 and this incorrect information is causing much confusion. Please select the option 'Clear and correct information' on the form. Let us make our voice heard people. They should either update regularly OR indicate that there would be no updates. Just negligent silence is not very nice. Thanks in advance to all those who help. And oh, spread the word...


----------



## Guest

You guys can't say you don't have a CO. There have been multiple cases of no contact from DIAC only for the grant letter to suddenly arrive in the email. These cases proove that processing has begun in the background. If you have provided complete information, your CO might not contact you. Plus, it seems many COs are NOT updating the online status page either to further cut down on unnecessary activities and focus on application processing.


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Can everyone please go to this link:
> 
> Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> and make a complain about this webpage:
> 
> Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Please make sure to state in your complaint that the auto-response email received by sending a blank email to [email protected] indicates that the information would be updated fortnightly which means 6th June, 2011 and this incorrect information is causing much confusion. Please select the option 'Clear and correct information' on the form. Let us make our voice heard people. They should either update regularly OR indicate that there would be no updates. Just negligent silence is not very nice. Thanks in advance to all those who help. And oh, spread the word...



Thanks asuimmi. I already sent a complaint and i advise others to join us.

Cheers


----------



## Onynz

ausimmi said:


> Can everyone please go to this link:
> 
> Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> and make a complain about this webpage:
> 
> Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Please make sure to state in your complaint that the auto-response email received by sending a blank email to [email protected] indicates that the information would be updated fortnightly which means 6th June, 2011 and this incorrect information is causing much confusion. Please select the option 'Clear and correct information' on the form. Let us make our voice heard people. They should either update regularly OR indicate that there would be no updates. Just negligent silence is not very nice. Thanks in advance to all those who help. And oh, spread the word...


Complaint sent...


----------



## iNinjaN

Just a thought struck to my mind - "Are co's looking at the photo o an applicant and deciding where to pick and process the application?" 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

iNinjaN said:


> Just a thought struck to my mind - "Are co's looking at the photo o an applicant and deciding where to pick and process the application?"
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


YES ,, that's it


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Can everyone please go to this link:
> 
> Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> and make a complain about this webpage:
> 
> Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Please make sure to state in your complaint that the auto-response email received by sending a blank email to [email protected] indicates that the information would be updated fortnightly which means 6th June, 2011 and this incorrect information is causing much confusion. Please select the option 'Clear and correct information' on the form. Let us make our voice heard people. They should either update regularly OR indicate that there would be no updates. Just negligent silence is not very nice. Thanks in advance to all those who help. And oh, spread the word...



Like *ausimmi *said, if you are registered on other immigration forums, could you please post above message so that others could join us. More people complain , higher there is the chance that they will listen to us.


Thank you.


----------



## toti

HAYS said:


> Like *ausimmi *said, if you are registered on other immigration forums, could you please post above message so that others could join us. More people complain , higher there is the chance that they will listen to us.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Are you sure they will listen to us !!? , sorry to feel like that but i don't think that the even will not pay attention to that 

i really don't know what happening there inside the closed rooms , last week we traced 2 or 3 cases which is 176-family-Accountnat applied on sep-2010 and they got either CO or GRANT !! 

somebody explain to me WHYYY ? we are her ( Carol - Zoran - Rozam -Toti and alot more ) who are Accounant and applied before that date and nobody even noticed that we are uploaded an application


----------



## melinscotland

If my medical expires due I them asking men to get them In the march 18 email and then not giving me a case office do I have to pay for more if they don't grant within the year ?!


----------



## HAYS

toti said:


> Are you sure they will listen to us !!? , sorry to feel like that but i don't think that the even will not pay attention to that
> 
> i really don't know what happening there inside the closed rooms , last week we traced 2 or 3 cases which is 176-family-Accountnat applied on sep-2010 and they got either CO or GRANT !!
> 
> somebody explain to me WHYYY ? we are her ( Carol - Zoran - Rozam -Toti and alot more ) who are Accounant and applied before that date and nobody even noticed that we are uploaded an application



Well, if you send a complaint you could say that you have done everything you could to resolve the issue. If you just sit on your bum and do nothing, they will continue to threat (you and me and others) like crap (excuse my language). 
For a record, i lodged my application before you as an Accountant, uploaded all documents after receiving infamous email in March and still without a CO & from LR country on top of it. 

Like i said before i am waiting for 18 March to arrive , so that i can make a real complaint if nothing happens before that.Make no mistake, i will do it. 

Cheers


----------



## rozam

toti said:


> Are you sure they will listen to us !!? , sorry to feel like that but i don't think that the even will not pay attention to that
> 
> i really don't know what happening there inside the closed rooms , last week we traced 2 or 3 cases which is 176-family-Accountnat applied on sep-2010 and they got either CO or GRANT !!
> 
> somebody explain to me WHYYY ? we are her ( Carol - Zoran - Rozam -Toti and alot more ) who are Accounant and applied before that date and nobody even noticed that we are uploaded an application


Guys,

I don't know how it worked for others, but my application was processed according to lodgement date.
i mean, as soon as the update reached 30 January 2010, I was (I was 15 december 2009 applicant) allocated a CO.
I know that there were a lot more applications which were lodged after mine but got cos and grants. but to tell the truth this we know only in these forums, officially DIAC doen't disclose info on what basis this happens, and I am sure we will never know.
SO CONCLUSION, DIAC FOLLOWS ITS WORD


----------



## Shabi

Though I'm eagerly waiting for the fortnight update, I think they are not updating the timelines because according to the cases considered before (80 days in 2 weeks), they should have reached mid Aug 2010 by yesterday.

So in order to process untill the end of August, they have not updated the timline so we may get the update on Friday and it will reach 31 Aug 2010 till then.


----------



## Shabi

By the way, did you notice in the "Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications" page that previous sentence was:

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates should expect case officer within 6 weeks after their lodgement date comes into the timeline etc.

But now it says:

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer. (6 weeks sentence is omitted)

It means that all the cases before that date have CO and 6 weeks makes no sense. So when they announce the next update that means all the dates announce have a CO already.


----------



## HAYS

Shabi said:


> Though I'm eagerly waiting for the fortnight update, I think they are not updating the timelines because according to the cases considered before (80 days in 2 weeks), they should have reached mid Aug 2010 by yesterday.
> 
> So in order to process untill the end of August, they have not updated the timline so we may get the update on Friday and it will reach 31 Aug 2010 till then.


Whatever they are doing (and i DO NOT care what it is) they should have told us when they intend to update information. 

Their ignorance and arrogance have no limit .

That's what we are talking about here.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

I think you guys have no concepts of the world of extended background checks. As I have said before, those who had docs missing have been contacted by COs. Those who have submitted full docs can rest assured that there cases are being processed in lodgement order. The only thing causing delays for them would be document checks/internal checks/background checks whatever. Now I know there is a limit to waiting patiently. While DIAC was updating the processing backlog, we had a well defined way. Wait for the lodgement date to come within the processing backlog, this wait period was quite predictable because DIAC was moving at a steady pace, and if you haven't been contacted by a CO after 6 weeks of your lodgement date coming within the processing backlog, you could start contacting DIAC through PLE and phone calls. By suddenly getting silent on the regular updates, DIAC has effectively removed this well defined path of inquiring about your applications. This is why it lies in everybody's interests to raise your voice and complain.


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Whatever they are doing (and i DO NOT care what it is) they should have told us when they intend to update information.
> 
> Their ignorance and arrogance have no limit .
> 
> That's what we are talking about here.
> 
> Cheers


I would just say they are moving quiet fast and acknowledging our queries. Normally the timelines are 18-24 months....

So let's give diac space tk work in speedy manner... Believe thy are not unnecessarily working over weekends... It's for a purpose... 
I would appeal rather pointing fingers on diac, let's support them by giving the space and not raising extra queries/complaints.... Let their time be spend in fruitful tasks/assessment!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## shazb

could someone explain HR and LR country to me??? thank you


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> I would just say they are moving quiet fast and acknowledging our queries. Normally the timelines are 18-24 months....
> 
> So let's give diac space tk work in speedy manner... Believe thy are not unnecessarily working over weekends... It's for a purpose...
> I would appeal rather pointing fingers on diac, let's support them by giving the space and not raising extra queries/complaints.... Let their time be spend in fruitful tasks/assessment!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I wouldn't be bothering them with any of this stuff if they did what said they would do.

I didn't ask them to send me that email in March (which as it turns out has no real advantage to those who complied with the instructions set out in it).
I didn't twist their arm to say that information will be updated fortnightly and subsequently updating it when they feel like it.


If they were professionals, they would not be acting in they way they have been.

If they say , we will update information fortnightly, then they have to do it.

It's the matter of principle, that's all.

Cheers


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Just a thought struck to my mind - "Are co's looking at the photo o an applicant and deciding where to pick and process the application?"
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I could have taken a few saloon and spa visits...had i known this earlier...

:frusty:


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> I could have taken a few saloon and spa visits...had i known this earlier...
> 
> :frusty:


If your husband is the main applicant then he should have been the one to do this - and then hope you get a female CO


----------



## voddy

ausimmi said:


> If your husband is the main applicant then he should have been the one to do this - and then hope you get a female CO


luckyly I am the main applicant... unfortunately..im not a drop dead beauty..


----------



## voddy

shazb said:


> could someone explain HR and LR country to me??? thank you


High Risk & Low Risk

I think they do more checking if u r from HR country..

Yours is a LR country
ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)

p.s. I just saw this in another blog Very HR category (does it exist????)
Very HR would be Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Bangladesh and number of Middle Eastern countries, North Korea


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> I wouldn't be bothering them with any of this stuff if they did what said they would do.
> 
> I didn't ask them to send me that email in March (which as it turns out has no real advantage to those who complied with the instructions set out in it).
> I didn't twist their arm to say that information will be updated fortnightly and subsequently updating it when they feel like it.
> 
> If they were professionals, they would not be acting in they way they have been.
> 
> If they say , we will update information fortnightly, then they have to do it.
> 
> It's the matter of principle, that's all.
> 
> Cheers


Remember there are humans working on activities... And remember 18 June is yet to be reached... So would suggest better wait and then raise questions on principle

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

As will be seen in my signature, I have just given up on ever getting a CO, lol. I have other things to worry about as well, so, setting this on the side for now. No use in worrying about something completely out of our hands and run by people who only see you as a number, not an individual.

All the best guys!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> As will be seen in my signature, I have just given up on ever getting a CO, lol. I have other things to worry about as well, so, setting this on the side for now. No use in worrying about something completely out of our hands and run by people who only see you as a number, not an individual.
> 
> All the best guys!


Very correct! I think You can think of starting up ur own business(im seriously in to this these days)..and by the time u get the grant perhaps(who knows) you wouldn't want to migrate... hah!


----------



## HermanB

And now everyone went quiet, haha.


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> I could have taken a few saloon and spa visits...had i known this earlier...
> 
> :frusty:


Lolzzz

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> Very correct! I think You can think of starting up ur own business(im seriously in to this these days)..and by the time u get the grant perhaps(who knows) you wouldn't want to migrate... hah!


The reason we want to get out of this forsaken country is not just job-related but mostly due to violence and crime. Cannot open a business, they will rob or shoot me in the first month, lol. The company my wife works at already had their money-delivering-vehicle hijacked 4 times this year alone.

So, our only way is to get out of here. If not Australia, then Taiwan, even though that would be the last option.


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> As will be seen in my signature, I have just given up on ever getting a CO, lol. I have other things to worry about as well, so, setting this on the side for now. No use in worrying about something completely out of our hands and run by people who only see you as a number, not an individual.
> 
> All the best guys!


Finally u r taking things positively!! All the best dude!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## shazb

voddy said:


> High Risk & Low Risk
> 
> I think they do more checking if u r from HR country..
> 
> Yours is a LR country
> ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)
> 
> p.s. I just saw this in another blog Very HR category (does it exist????)
> Very HR would be Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Bangladesh and number of Middle Eastern countries, North Korea


Thank you,


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Finally u r taking things positively!! All the best dude!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks Ninja, yeah, I have other things over here that require my attention more . Also, I spoke to my case manager at the Victorian Institute of Teaching and they told me they should be able to give me a 12 months extension on my registration if I cannot fulfill the requirements of continued professional development due to my circumstances (not getting visa). Thus I should be able to get registration until 30 September 2012, whereby I should then have completed 10 days of teaching and 20 hours of professional development.

Thus, even though yesterday is was very crap news, there is a light at the end of tunnel at least for this situation. I still hope that DIAC will honour their 18 March mail, but honestly, I do not see that happening and there is not much we can do about it, unfortunately.

All the best for you too!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> The reason we want to get out of this forsaken country is not just job-related but mostly due to violence and crime. Cannot open a business, they will rob or shoot me in the first month, lol. The company my wife works at already had their money-delivering-vehicle hijacked 4 times this year alone.
> 
> So, our only way is to get out of here. If not Australia, then Taiwan, even though that would be the last option.


Is it that bad there in SA?? I wasn't aware of such corruption..  Feel really sorry about you guys..Look at ur post any one can guess the frustration..is that due to war or just unstable economy ? 
we had a 30 year war which ended recently..but didn'tt experience anything that bad(at least in no-war zones).. 

..but hold on..u'll get it..in fact i don't see any reasons why u wouldn't get it..


----------



## SlimNeo

voddy said:


> I could have taken a few saloon and spa visits...had i known this earlier...
> 
> :frusty:


I like it


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> Is it that bad there in SA?? I wasn't aware of such corruption..  Feel really sorry about you guys..Look at ur post any one can guess the frustration..is that due to war or just unstable economy ?
> we had a 30 year war which ended recently..but didn'tt experience anything that bad(at least in no-war zones)..
> 
> ..but hold on..u'll get it..in fact i don't see any reasons why u wouldn't get it..


To be honest, yeah, it is that bad. It's not as bad as a full-blown war, but it is in a way worse due to the fact that the outside world does not really pay attention to it. At least 5 people get hijacked a day, and that is just in Johannesburg. A few people get murdered everyday, and every few minutes a woman gets raped.

And yet the criminals just get a slap on the wrist and maybe if the victim is lucky a few years in prison. And the government is really very corrupt, we pay billions in taxes and they use it for new cars, houses and parties. Yet the majority in this country still supports them just because they are not a 'white' party. 

So, in reality it is Apartheid reversed, white, indian, asian and coloured people are getting discriminated against everyday. White farmers are getting tortured and murdered on their farms while one of the ANC leaders sing 'Kill the Boer'. Yet nothing is done about it, so, to sum up: South Africa is an African country with no future, no place for people that are not black. I know it might sound racist, but it is the truth. I have black, indian, asian friends, even married to a Taiwanese-born lady . But unfortunately the majority of the black people hate especially white people and break into our houses just to kill us, not to steal.

But, eventually we will get that visa and get out of here. Until that day, we don't even go out at night, lol. All the best for you too Voddy!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> To be honest, yeah, it is that bad. It's not as bad as a full-blown war, but it is in a way worse due to the fact that the outside world does not really pay attention to it. At least 5 people get hijacked a day, and that is just in Johannesburg. A few people get murdered everyday, and every few minutes a woman gets raped.
> 
> And yet the criminals just get a slap on the wrist and maybe if the victim is lucky a few years in prison. And the government is really very corrupt, we pay billions in taxes and they use it for new cars, houses and parties. Yet the majority in this country still supports them just because they are not a 'white' party.
> 
> So, in reality it is Apartheid reversed, white, indian, asian and coloured people are getting discriminated against everyday. White farmers are getting tortured and murdered on their farms while one of the ANC leaders sing 'Kill the Boer'. Yet nothing is done about it, so, to sum up: South Africa is an African country with no future, no place for people that are not black. I know it might sound racist, but it is the truth. I have black, indian, asian friends, even married to a Taiwanese-born lady . But unfortunately the majority of the black people hate especially white people and break into our houses just to kill us, not to steal.
> 
> But, eventually we will get that visa and get out of here. Until that day, we don't even go out at night, lol. All the best for you too Voddy!


I'm left without WORDS! :faint:


----------



## SlimNeo

HermanB said:


> To be honest, yeah, it is that bad. It's not as bad as a full-blown war, but it is in a way worse due to the fact that the outside world does not really pay attention to it. At least 5 people get hijacked a day, and that is just in Johannesburg. A few people get murdered everyday, and every few minutes a woman gets raped.
> 
> And yet the criminals just get a slap on the wrist and maybe if the victim is lucky a few years in prison. And the government is really very corrupt, we pay billions in taxes and they use it for new cars, houses and parties. Yet the majority in this country still supports them just because they are not a 'white' party.
> 
> So, in reality it is Apartheid reversed, white, indian, asian and coloured people are getting discriminated against everyday. White farmers are getting tortured and murdered on their farms while one of the ANC leaders sing 'Kill the Boer'. Yet nothing is done about it, so, to sum up: South Africa is an African country with no future, no place for people that are not black. I know it might sound racist, but it is the truth. I have black, indian, asian friends, even married to a Taiwanese-born lady . But unfortunately the majority of the black people hate especially white people and break into our houses just to kill us, not to steal.
> 
> But, eventually we will get that visa and get out of here. Until that day, we don't even go out at night, lol. All the best for you too Voddy!


wiki- 

According to a survey for the period 1998–2000 compiled by the United Nations, South Africa was ranked second for murder and first for assaults and rapes per capita. Official statistics show that 52 murders are committed each day in South Africa.

The reported number of rapes per year is 55,000, and it is estimated that 500,000 women are raped in South Africa every year.Total crime per capita is 10th out of the 60 countries in the data set.
Rape is a common problem in South Africa, in a 2009 survey one in four South African men admitted to raping someone.One in three of the 4,000 women questioned by the Community of Information, Empowerment and Transparency said they had been raped in the past year.South Africa has some of the highest incidences of child and baby rape in the world. In a related survey conducted among 1,500 schoolchildren in the Soweto township, a quarter of all the boys interviewed said that 'jackrolling', a term for gang rape, was fun.
Middle-class South Africans seek security in gated communities. Many emigrants from South Africa also state that crime was a big motivator for them to leave. Crime against the farming community has continued to be a major problem.

-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> I'm left without WORDS! :faint:


Don't worry Voddy, everyone has their own burden where they live. Nobody really knows or cares outside of a country's border. We are the minority here and will always be at the mercy of the majority. But thank you for asking about it, I just wish the rest of the world would take more heed of what is happening over here, but guess it will only make headlines in foreign newspapers if there is a genocide, lol.

Keep well!


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> wiki-
> 
> According to a survey for the period 1998–2000 compiled by the United Nations, South Africa was ranked ....
> 
> 
> -Neo-


:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> wiki-
> 
> According to a survey for the period 1998–2000 compiled by the United Nations, South Africa was ranked second for murder and first for assaults and rapes per capita. Official statistics show that 52 murders are committed each day in South Africa.
> 
> The reported number of rapes per year is 55,000, and it is estimated that 500,000 women are raped in South Africa every year.Total crime per capita is 10th out of the 60 countries in the data set.
> Rape is a common problem in South Africa, in a 2009 survey one in four South African men admitted to raping someone.One in three of the 4,000 women questioned by the Community of Information, Empowerment and Transparency said they had been raped in the past year.South Africa has some of the highest incidences of child and baby rape in the world. In a related survey conducted among 1,500 schoolchildren in the Soweto township, a quarter of all the boys interviewed said that 'jackrolling', a term for gang rape, was fun.
> Middle-class South Africans seek security in gated communities. Many emigrants from South Africa also state that crime was a big motivator for them to leave. Crime against the farming community has continued to be a major problem.
> 
> -Neo-


And it has gotten worse since then. We live in a double gated complex with 24-hour security with a guardhouse that has bullet-proof windows. My wife's car has 35% darkened windows so that people can't see into the car at night, it has a tracker in where I can see the car just by logging into website and we have stun-guns in our cars with pepper spray.

I do not want anything to ever happen to my wife and that is the number 1 reason of wanting to move out of here. Come September and no visa yet, I will apply for a spousal or work visa to Taiwan and move to there for now. We will not leave later than December. I have seen bad things over here, and I am sorry, the majority of the people in this country are just animals, nothing more.

I want a safe life for my kids (when I have one day), want to be able to go walk without the fear of being stabbed or shot for a cellphone or for nothing. But, I have faith that things will work out. I just feel sorry for all the other people, including my family, that do not have the options my wife and I have.

Keep well!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> And it has gotten worse since then. We live in a double gated complex with 24-hour security with a guardhouse that has bullet-proof windows. My wife's car has 35% darkened windows so that people can't see into the car at night, it has a tracker in where I can see the car just by logging into website and we have stun-guns in our cars with pepper spray.
> 
> I do not want anything to ever happen to my wife and that is the number 1 reason of wanting to move out of here. Come September and no visa yet, I will apply for a spousal or work visa to Taiwan and move to there for now. We will not leave later than December. I have seen bad things over here, and I am sorry, the majority of the people in this country are just animals, nothing more.
> 
> I want a safe life for my kids (when I have one day), want to be able to go walk without the fear of being stabbed or shot for a cellphone or for nothing. But, I have faith that things will work out. I just feel sorry for all the other people, including my family, that do not have the options my wife and I have.
> 
> Keep well!


It's soo horrifying (I have only seen these in movies) that I almost wanted to cry (i'm in the office sitting in the middle of colleagues) lets all ray: for HermanB to get the grant soon..


----------



## voddy

And guys..

Indus got CO on Monday..and is that all we have until now... :focus:


----------



## Suhel

HermanB said:


> And it has gotten worse since then. We live in a double gated complex with 24-hour security with a guardhouse that has bullet-proof windows. My wife's car has 35% darkened windows so that people can't see into the car at night, it has a tracker in where I can see the car just by logging into website and we have stun-guns in our cars with pepper spray.
> 
> I do not want anything to ever happen to my wife and that is the number 1 reason of wanting to move out of here. Come September and no visa yet, I will apply for a spousal or work visa to Taiwan and move to there for now. We will not leave later than December. I have seen bad things over here, and I am sorry, the majority of the people in this country are just animals, nothing more.
> 
> I want a safe life for my kids (when I have one day), want to be able to go walk without the fear of being stabbed or shot for a cellphone or for nothing. But, I have faith that things will work out. I just feel sorry for all the other people, including my family, that do not have the options my wife and I have.
> 
> Keep well!



Hi HermanB,

Have Faith in God , Everything will be alright .

I pray to God that you get your VISA at the earliest ray2:


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> It's soo horrifying (I have only seen these in movies) that I almost wanted to cry (i'm in the office sitting in the middle of colleagues) lets all ray: for HermanB to get the grant soon..


Thanks Voddy, but no need to cry or be sad. There are millions of people in this country worse off than me. And wars are a lot worse, I do not wish that upon any country. But :focus: I hope that CO's will be flying like crazy the rest of this week .


----------



## HermanB

Suhel said:


> Hi HermanB,
> 
> Have Faith in God , Everything will be alright .
> 
> I pray to God that you get your VISA at the earliest ray2:


Thank you Suhel. All the best for you too!


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> It's soo horrifying (I have only seen these in movies) that I almost wanted to cry (i'm in the office sitting in the middle of colleagues) lets all ray: for HermanB to get the grant soon..


You should read 'The Grass is Singing' by Doris Lessing. She won a Nobel prize. The novel deals with all aspects of the problem. But it is all really sad. I hope things would get better for them.


----------



## ibarry

hi Guys,seems no update till now. what am thinking is that they might do the update on friday as to revert back to friday fortnight update. Also this might give them some more time to take some more cases by then. So hopefully am waiting their update should reach later than 15 Aug 2010.
what are your thoughts guys?


----------



## Lawren4

ibarry said:


> hi Guys,seems no update till now. what am thinking is that they might do the update on friday as to revert back to friday fortnight update. Also this might give them some more time to take some more cases by then. So hopefully am waiting their update should reach later than 15 Aug 2010.
> what are your thoughts guys?


what am thinking is that they might do the update on NEXT friday as to revert back to friday fortnight update.


----------



## HermanB

Ah, another day gone without updates or CO's, really wondering what's happening behind those closed doors...


----------



## Artemisa

I know my situation here isn't the best in the world. But I know there are any other people in worse situations, like Herman showed. And, just to know: aren't you elegible to humanitarian migration?

Everything will be fine  No one deserves to live with fear because of skin's colour, beliefs or any other thing.


----------



## HermanB

Artemisa said:


> I know my situation here isn't the best in the world. But I know there are any other people in worse situations, like Herman showed. And, just to know: aren't you elegible to humanitarian migration?
> 
> Everything will be fine  No one deserves to live with fear because of skin's colour, beliefs or any other thing.


Unfortunately not, a white Afrikaans person did go with a humanitarian migration to Canada, then our government accused him of giving the country a bad name and that what he says is not true and that everyone in the country are targeted as victims. only way for humanitarian migration is if your country has an ethnic cleansing, or war or genocide as far as I know. But thanks for caring . As I said before, we are still some of the minority that is relatively safe as we live in a better area with security.

All the best for you!


----------



## alfiat

Still no processing updates today.


----------



## Guest

I hope everyone has been launching a complaint as I have advised previously...


----------



## asif082

*Urgent Help please*

Hi,
I am in the process of applying for 175 while remain in Australia on Bridging visa and my Wife has recently join me here as a Tourist with NFS condition and single entry. 

I have enter my Wife details in Non Migrating dependent and when move forward below error comes up...

Can some one please help me with this. please

The following errors have been encountered: 
•	1. Our records indicate that family unit member may have a condition on their current visa that restricts the visas they may apply for while in Australia. You will not be able to include your family unit member in this online application. For further information or assistance, please contact an office of this department. See: eVisa Enquiries and Technical Help


----------



## brajeshdave

Regarding DIAC updates, I think they are fed-up with too many queries like "My application date has come under the published datelines, have I got CO?......" 

So from now on, they will extend the datelines only till the "CO allocated and contacted the applicant" dates.

The DIAC's speed of processing hasn't changed and I think it is more transparent and better to give "Real" dates rather then "Hope" dates. 

Say what?


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
This update is on behalf of one of the member in this forum ..his details are below.

*Got CO on 7th June 2011 from team 2
175 visa 23 sep 2010 applicant
All front loaded
Anzcode :developer/ programmer*

I don't know what Co have ask for.. i think he will be updating the forum soon..

-Neo-


----------



## Ozhopeful

alfiat said:


> I'm also a 176 - family sponsored mechanical engineer. Applied in November 2010 though. Once you get allocated with CO, I guess mine will follow soon after.
> 
> Btw, are you from LR or HR country?


I think its a HR country.


----------



## Onynz

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> This update is on behalf of one of the member in this forum ..his details are below.
> 
> *Got CO on 7th June 2011 from team 2
> 175 visa 23 sep 2010 applicant
> All front loaded
> Anzcode :developer/ programmer*
> 
> I don't know what Co have ask for.. i think he will be updating the forum soon..
> 
> -Neo-


Is he/she from a HR or a LR country?


----------



## SlimNeo

Onynz said:


> Is he/she from a HR or a LR country?


HR..

-Neo-


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys,

Why applicant of 175 visa class being allocated case officer before 176 visa class?

I am 176 applied e-application 13th July 2010.

Any explanation?


----------



## Ozhopeful

ibarry said:


> hi Guys,seems no update till now. what am thinking is that they might do the update on friday as to revert back to friday fortnight update. Also this might give them some more time to take some more cases by then. So hopefully am waiting their update should reach later than 15 Aug 2010.
> what are your thoughts guys?


 Mine's paper based too, but in OCt 2010. 176(relative) .. how come i havent heard a peep from them??


----------



## HAYS

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> This update is on behalf of one of the member in this forum ..his details are below.
> 
> *Got CO on 7th June 2011 from team 2
> 175 visa 23 sep 2010 applicant
> All front loaded
> Anzcode :developer/ programmer*
> 
> I don't know what Co have ask for.. i think he will be updating the forum soon..
> 
> -Neo-


Thanks for an update . I really appreciate it.

Unfortunately, it does not reflect true CO allocations. As it appears that different occupations are processed at different speeds.

Accountants are the slowest, unfortunately. 

Cheers


----------



## Onynz

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Why applicant of 175 visa class being allocated case officer before 176 visa class?
> 
> I am 176 applied e-application 13th July 2010.
> 
> Any explanation?


I would like to think that way too and was hoping that the case but there are 176 (Relative Sponsored) applicants that have been allocated and was subsequently granted a VISA.


----------



## HAYS

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Why applicant of 175 visa class being allocated case officer before 176 visa class?
> 
> I am 176 applied e-application 13th July 2010.
> 
> Any explanation?


Welcome to the LA-La land of DIAC.

Sorry, but no one knows what's going behind the scenes at DIAC or how they process applications.

Cheers


----------



## Onynz

HAYS said:


> Thanks for an update . I really appreciate it.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does not reflect true CO allocations. As it appears that different occupations are processed at different speeds.
> 
> Accountants are the slowest, unfortunately.
> 
> Cheers


Unfortunately its also not the case... as a Developer Programmer, I should have been allocated first... not sure now how DIAC works...


----------



## SlimNeo

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Why applicant of 175 visa class being allocated case officer before 176 visa class?
> 
> I am 176 applied e-application 13th July 2010.
> 
> Any explanation?


I think no one know it other than DIAC.. My friend applied in April 2010 for 176 still waiting for CO.... While we have some updates in some other forum thats 176 in sep got CO..


-Neo-


----------



## Lawren4

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> This update is on behalf of one of the member in this forum ..his details are below.
> 
> *Got CO on 7th June 2011 from team 2
> 175 visa 23 sep 2010 applicant
> All front loaded
> Anzcode :developer/ programmer*
> 
> I don't know what Co have ask for.. i think he will be updating the forum soon..
> 
> -Neo-


Neo,

Do u know the applicant's nationality?


----------



## SlimNeo

HAYS said:


> Thanks for an update . I really appreciate it.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does not reflect true CO allocations. As it appears that different occupations are processed at different speeds.
> 
> Accountants are the slowest, unfortunately.
> 
> Cheers


No of Accountants applications is ~ 5 times more than second largest occupations (software Engineer).

This might explain the delay..

-Neo-


----------



## HAYS

Onynz said:


> Unfortunately its also not the case... as a Developer Programmer, I should have been allocated first... not sure now how DIAC works...


Ah, what can i say. It is a lottery and unfortunately we bought the non-winning ticket , so it seems.


----------



## rozam

HAYS said:


> Thanks for an update . I really appreciate it.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does not reflect true CO allocations. As it appears that different occupations are processed at different speeds.
> 
> Accountants are the slowest, unfortunately.
> 
> Cheers


Yes you are right,

Accountants are the slowest, since they form the largest number of applications.
But don't orry your turn will come sonnn


----------



## brajeshdave

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Why applicant of 175 visa class being allocated case officer before 176 visa class?
> 
> I am 176 applied e-application 13th July 2010.
> 
> Any explanation?



DIAC allocates according to priority arrangements. Any 176 applicants if falls in priority 3, will be treated same as 175.


----------



## HAYS

SlimNeo said:


> No of Accountants applications is ~ 5 times more than second largest occupations (software Engineer).
> 
> This might explain the delay..
> 
> -Neo-


It shows that managers at DIAC have no brain at all. If they can't manage their resources in the proper way.


----------



## SlimNeo

Lawren4 said:


> Neo,
> 
> Do u know the applicant's nationality?


unfortunately .. i don't know it .. he is either form India or Srilanka.

-Neo-


----------



## amer

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Why applicant of 175 visa class being allocated case officer before 176 visa class?
> 
> I am 176 applied e-application 13th July 2010.
> 
> Any explanation?


That is because you are 176 family sponsor. Your application is still under Cat3. So you follow as per the date lodged on Cat3.

You will only be a priority Cat2 if you are on 176 state sponsorship under state migration plan.


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> This update is on behalf of one of the member in this forum ..his details are below.
> 
> Got CO on 7th June 2011 from team 2
> 175 visa 23 sep 2010 applicant
> All front loaded
> Anzcode :developer/ programmer
> 
> I don't know what Co have ask for.. i think he will be updating the forum soon..
> 
> -Neo-


Hey dude, good to hear some action by COs. Not sure by June 18 how thy gonna complete till my application 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Lawren4

asif082 said:


> Hi,
> I am in the process of applying for 175 while remain in Australia on Bridging visa and my Wife has recently join me here as a Tourist with NFS condition and single entry.
> 
> I have enter my Wife details in Non Migrating dependent and when move forward below error comes up...
> 
> Can some one please help me with this. please
> 
> The following errors have been encountered:
> •	1. Our records indicate that family unit member may have a condition on their current visa that restricts the visas they may apply for while in Australia. You will not be able to include your family unit member in this online application. For further information or assistance, please contact an office of this department. See: eVisa Enquiries and Technical Help



hi pal,

option a): lodge paper visa application
option b):raise a pre-lodgement-enquiry

best of luck!

Lawrence


----------



## SlimNeo

HAYS said:


> It shows that managers at DIAC have no brain at all. If they can't manage their resources in the proper way.


I wont agree with you here Hays, In this forum we are dong micro analyse. There will be some difference in allocation when you look it this way because of quantity of the apps. But on big picture they are up to the mark and doing a gud job...

-Neo-


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> I have lodged a complaint at the url given by you...


----------



## Lawren4

HAYS said:


> It shows that managers at DIAC have no brain at all. If they can't manage their resources in the proper way.


Hays,

there is never a method that is absolute fair for everyone...


----------



## HermanB

Wow, it's like the world is ending over here, lol. The weather is just crazy, it's in the middle of Winter and we are having thunderstorms and hail?! 

:focus: There is no way in that the DIAC will keep to their 18 March mail, all we can hope for now is that they will keep their word on the processing according to date (which I doubt they are doing). Other than that, I'm afraid that it is completely beyond our control.

Good luck to everyone with this time, it is hard for everyone and I realize that. Everyone wants a better life, and we are a few of the lucky ones that actually have that option.

All the best!


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> Thanks for an update . I really appreciate it.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does not reflect true CO allocations. As it appears that different occupations are processed at different speeds.
> 
> Accountants are the slowest, unfortunately.
> 
> Cheers


I am wondering how did you conclude that accountanct are the slowest? True the number of accountants outnumber the rest, but isnt all application is based on the application date? If DIAC says they are processing up to 30th March 2010, contact them if you have not received the CO (after the 6 week). It doesnt matter what occupation you are.


----------



## Guest

Ozhopeful said:


> Mine's paper based too, but in OCt 2010. 176(relative) .. how come i havent heard a peep from them??


Paper based applications are being dealt with in the slowest timeframe. All the analysis happening here is for internet based applicants...


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Hey dude, good to hear some action by COs. Not sure by June 18 how thy gonna complete till my application
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Most likely not, but at least we know it wont be 18-24 months as initially indicated to us.


----------



## asif082

Lawren4 said:


> hi pal,
> 
> option a): lodge paper visa application
> option b):raise a pre-lodgement-enquiry
> 
> best of luck!
> 
> Lawrence


Two Questions

1. So I can still apply for paper base application while my wife can stay with me on tourist visa.

2. Are there any difference in processing time for Online and paper base?

Thanks


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Most likely not, but at least we know it wont be 18-24 months as initially indicated to us.


Yeah i hope so!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Wow, it's like the world is ending over here, lol. The weather is just crazy, it's in the middle of Winter and we are having thunderstorms and hail?!
> 
> :focus: There is no way in that the DIAC will keep to their 18 March mail, all we can hope for now is that they will keep their word on the processing according to date (which I doubt they are doing). Other than that, I'm afraid that it is completely beyond our control.
> 
> Good luck to everyone with this time, it is hard for everyone and I realize that. Everyone wants a better life, and we are a few of the lucky ones that actually have that option.
> 
> All the best!


HermanB,

your made e-lodge 6 days ahead of me. so far i am keeping "inner peace". that's not because i'm not living in danger. only reason for relief is that i c the trend of DIAC's speed up.

applicatant of 2010 jul, aug, sep, oct got or getting COs. nearly all jul app got CO, some aug app got CO, a few sep and oct app got CO.

that means up to this friday, the processing date is probably to be more than 2010 Aug 31, and MAY reach 2010 Sep 30, also there is possibility to be 2010 Oct 31.

i will never say if i were u, but do hope u await the allowance/profit/surprise this friday


----------



## SlimNeo

asif082 said:


> Two Questions
> 
> 1. So I can still apply for paper base application while my wife can stay with me on tourist visa.
> 
> 2. Are there any difference in processing time for Online and paper base?
> 
> Thanks


I will advice you to consult with DIAC before applying .. since you are in Aus just give them a call. you might have to wait for a long time but .. they will be happy to answer your questions.. there wont be any confusion after that ...

-Neo-


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> HermanB,
> 
> your made e-lodge 6 days ahead of me. so far i am keeping "inner peace". that's not because i'm not living in danger. only reason for relief is that i c the trend of DIAC's speed up.
> 
> applicatant of 2010 jul, aug, sep, oct got or getting COs. nearly all jul app got CO, some aug app got CO, a few sep and oct app got CO.
> 
> that means up to this friday, the processing date is probably to be more than 2010 Aug 31, and MAY reach 2010 Sep 30, also there is possibility to be 2010 Oct 31.
> 
> i will never say if i were u, but do hope u await the allowance/profit/surprise this friday


Agreed, they are up to Sept 2010 already. Oct 2010 is next, just abt time now. Which ever way it is, its still earlier than the 18-24 months told to us when we submitted our application.


----------



## asif082

SlimNeo said:


> I will advice you to consult with DIAC before applying .. since you are in Aus just give them a call. you might have to wait for a long time but .. they will be happy to answer your questions.. there wont be any confusion after that ...
> 
> -Neo-


Actually my agent already did he did not got satisfactory answer, he first call in Adelaide and they advice call pre-lodgment dept. they told him that system is design like this and told him they will get back after 2 days which is I believe next week. He is working on to find out about paper base application.. but I am worry....

so I looking online for answer if someone know.

Regards,


----------



## HAYS

amer said:


> If DIAC says they are processing up to 30th March 2010, contact them if you have not received the CO (after the 6 week). It doesnt matter what occupation you are.


As i mentioned before i will call DIAC on the 20th , if i don't hear anything until then.
I still find it amusing when people say that DIAC is processing based on the lodgement date, when clearly it is not the case.

For instance, when i called DAIC on the 17th May they told me i didn't have a CO allocated to my case. At the same time a person (with the same occupation- Acountant, G3) who lodged on 29th September 2010 got CO allocated a day before.



Cheers.


----------



## Lawren4

asif082 said:


> Two Questions
> 
> 1. So I can still apply for paper base application while my wife can stay with me on tourist visa.
> 
> 2. Are there any difference in processing time for Online and paper base?
> 
> Thanks


1)
actually i donot know whether u r eligible for 175/176. i just remove option u can do technically.

you'd better raise pre-lodgement-enquiry first.

2)
paper application is slower on initial file delivery to DIAC.
but there is no proven sign of slow processing of paper than eletronic.

TO the contrary, two unrelated Chinese applicant with paper 175 application on April, 2011, got CO on May 2011 and granted on June 2011.

no one knows why. it might be individual cases.

Lawrence


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> HermanB,
> 
> your made e-lodge 6 days ahead of me. so far i am keeping "inner peace". that's not because i'm not living in danger. only reason for relief is that i c the trend of DIAC's speed up.
> 
> applicatant of 2010 jul, aug, sep, oct got or getting COs. nearly all jul app got CO, some aug app got CO, a few sep and oct app got CO.
> 
> that means up to this friday, the processing date is probably to be more than 2010 Aug 31, and MAY reach 2010 Sep 30, also there is possibility to be 2010 Oct 31.
> 
> i will never say if i were u, but do hope u await the allowance/profit/surprise this friday


Thanks Lawrence


----------



## uroojs

I raised a PLE and thats what i got as reply:


_________________________________________________________________


I refer to your correspondence received through the Global Feedback Unit on 1 June 2011.

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, this office is still unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. The outstanding matter was last followed up with the relevant section early February 2011. It is marked to be followed up again at the end of June 2011. You will be contacted end of June 2011 or early July 2011 whether or not there is progress with the checks. Please be assured that this office is doing everything we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

Thank you for your patience.

Kind regards,
____________________________________________
Mutya Filipinas | Manager
General Skilled Migration (GSM) Adelaide
Department of Immigration And Citizenship (DIAC)
Tel: (08) 7421 7279 | Fax: (08) 7421 7617
Web: www.immi. gov.au
Level 4, 55 Currie St Adelaide SA 5000


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> As i mentioned before i will call DIAC on the 20th , if i don't hear anything until then.
> I still find it amusing when people say that DIAC is processing based on the lodgement date, when clearly it is not the case.
> 
> For instance, when i called DAIC on the 17th May they told me i didn't have a CO allocated to my case. At the same time a person (with the same occupation- Acountant, G3) who lodged on 29th September 2010 got CO allocated a day before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Sometime we fail to understand the sheer amount of applications that is being processed by the team. There maybe thousands and thousands of applications being processed monthly by a CO team of 10? 

Question is how are they going to split the applications, most likely it will be split in batches of applications. They may take 3-6 months of applications and split it among them? It simply means that you dont expect a Jan 2011 applicant to get a CO earlier than a May 2010 applicant. Yes they do not follow the order of application on day to day basis but we have to be fair to them and not expect them to split first 10 application amont 10 teams and so on.

Which ever way it is, the fact remains that they are processing applications way faster than the indicated 18-24 months. They deserve some credit for that.


----------



## toti

Herman

I know that this week and the week before are so silent 

But I think the reason of unannounced update of DIAC this week is – May Be – they are speeding for processing all application which got 18-March email to meet the deadline which will be on 18-June.. This is just a prediction, but may be True !!

And after they finish all application of 18-March, they will be back again to other people according to lodgment date and according to their fortnightly update processing


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> As i mentioned before i will call DIAC on the 20th , if i don't hear anything until then.
> I still find it amusing when people say that DIAC is processing based on the lodgement date, when clearly it is not the case.
> 
> For instance, when i called DAIC on the 17th May they told me i didn't have a CO allocated to my case. At the same time a person (with the same occupation- Acountant, G3) who lodged on 29th September 2010 got CO allocated a day before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


An accountant lodging on 29th Sept and getting CO doesnt seem to show that their Occupation are being processed the slowest, yes?


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> As i mentioned before i will call DIAC on the 20th , if i don't hear anything until then.
> I still find it amusing when people say that DIAC is processing based on the lodgement date, when clearly it is not the case.
> 
> For instance, when i called DAIC on the 17th May they told me i didn't have a CO allocated to my case. At the same time a person (with the same occupation- Acountant, G3) who lodged on 29th September 2010 got CO allocated a day before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Someone else on the forum has pointed out that he/she called DIAC and were told they don't have a CO. But soon after this, the lodgement date came within the DIAC processing backlog and the person receieved an email from the CO which seemed to indicate the CO had been working on the app even when the person first called DIAC. The thing is, DIAC WILL NOT acknowledge on the telephone that you have a CO if your lodgement date is NOT within the official time frame and the CO hasn't contacted you for some reason.


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> [Snip]...
> 2)
> paper application is slower on initial file delivery to DIAC.
> but there is no proven sign of slow processing of paper than eletronic.
> 
> TO the contrary, two unrelated Chinese applicant with paper 175 application on April, 2011, got CO on May 2011 and granted on June 2011.
> 
> no one knows why. it might be individual cases.
> 
> Lawrence


There is actually proven sign of slow processing of paper apps. Rozam's case was processed only after her lodgement date came within the processing timeframe, while internet based applicants who lodged quite a few months after her were being finalized.

I see only ONE WAY fora 175 April 2011 applicant to get a CO + grant. Some occupations have been removed from the SOL. I checked the number of applications for these and they come out to be only a handful - 7 or 8 total, maybe even less. It is possible DIAC quickly finalized them because if they got removed from the SOL they would have descended down to 4th priority.


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> I raised a PLE and thats what i got as reply:
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> I refer to your correspondence received through the Global Feedback Unit on 1 June 2011.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, this office is still unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. The outstanding matter was last followed up with the relevant section early February 2011. It is marked to be followed up again at the end of June 2011. You will be contacted end of June 2011 or early July 2011 whether or not there is progress with the checks. Please be assured that this office is doing everything we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Kind regards,
> ____________________________________________
> Mutya Filipinas | Manager
> General Skilled Migration (GSM) Adelaide
> Department of Immigration And Citizenship (DIAC)
> Tel: (08) 7421 7279 | Fax: (08) 7421 7617
> Web: www.immi. gov.au
> Level 4, 55 Currie St Adelaide SA 5000


I hope you will get the grant by end of month uroojs. Sit tight now.


----------



## krishz

ausimmi said:


> I hope you will get the grant by end of month uroojs. Sit tight now.




Hi Ausimmi,

No updates from my end ...its almost 64th day but still no information from CO...what shall I do now???


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi Ausimmi,
> 
> No updates from my end ...its almost 64th day but still no information from CO...what shall I do now???


If six weeks have passed after your lodgement date came within the processing backlog, raise a PLE. Also, give a second try to calling them. I know it's a big waste of money but we can only try...


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Someone else on the forum has pointed out that he/she called DIAC and were told they don't have a CO. But soon after this, the lodgement date came within the DIAC processing backlog and the person receieved an email from the CO which seemed to indicate the CO had been working on the app even when the person first called DIAC. The thing is, DIAC WILL NOT acknowledge on the telephone that you have a CO if your lodgement date is NOT within the official time frame and the CO hasn't contacted you for some reason.


Well, that's why i am waiting until the 20th. As a recipient of the famous email i will be asking them tough questions on the 20th if i don't hear anything until then. Which i don't think i will to be quite frank with you. :ranger:

*Amer*, from what i understand you got email too. Lets see if they will honour their promises. 

Cheers


----------



## iocampo

ausimmi said:


> If six weeks have passed after your lodgement date came within the processing backlog, raise a PLE. Also, give a second try to calling them. I know it's a big waste of money but we can only try...


In fairness to COs - in my case I uploaded Form80 yesterday and got instruction for Medicals today :clap2:


----------



## Asadns

uroojs said:


> I raised a PLE and thats what i got as reply:
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> I refer to your correspondence received through the Global Feedback Unit on 1 June 2011.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, this office is still unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. The outstanding matter was last followed up with the relevant section early February 2011. It is marked to be followed up again at the end of June 2011. You will be contacted end of June 2011 or early July 2011 whether or not there is progress with the checks. Please be assured that this office is doing everything we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Kind regards,
> ____________________________________________
> Mutya Filipinas | Manager
> General Skilled Migration (GSM) Adelaide
> Department of Immigration And Citizenship (DIAC)
> Tel: (08) 7421 7279 | Fax: (08) 7421 7617
> Web: www.immi. gov.au
> Level 4, 55 Currie St Adelaide SA 5000


hello Urooj,
I have been following this thread quite often.
Can u please tell me that did you e-mail your concern to the CO or is there any other link on the immi site to send a PLE???
Actually my application too is stuck in checks....wonder how long they might take. So wanted to raise a PLE too to get a possible relevant answer from the department.

thanx


----------



## iNinjaN

iocampo said:


> In fairness to COs - in my case I uploaded Form80 yesterday and got instruction for Medicals today :clap2:


Congrats!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iocampo

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks Ninja, hope you will get a CO soon.


----------



## uroojs

Asadns said:


> hello Urooj,
> I have been following this thread quite often.
> Can u please tell me that did you e-mail your concern to the CO or is there any other link on the immi site to send a PLE???
> Actually my application too is stuck in checks....wonder how long they might take. So wanted to raise a PLE too to get a possible relevant answer from the department.
> 
> thanx


Hi Asadns,


This is the link

Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> I hope you will get the grant by end of month uroojs. Sit tight now.




Lets see.. but i am not hopeful at all, i got more or less the same reply in March-2011 as well...


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> Well, that's why i am waiting until the 20th. As a recipient of the famous email i will be asking them tough questions on the 20th if i don't hear anything until then. Which i don't think i will to be quite frank with you. :ranger:
> 
> *Amer*, from what i understand you got email too. Lets see if they will honour their promises.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Hays,

Yeah I got the email, got my hopes up but now as everyday nears it seem very unlikely they are going to honour it. I was bixxhing abt this my OH the other day and she put it to me that when I submitted my application, I was hoping to get it by 18months (since they said its 18-24 months), but here I am 6 months since applying, hoping to get a CO and maybe a visa. 

In all fairness, it is not right for DIAC to overcommit to something they cant. It does leave a bad impression on them. But for me even if DIAC award me CO in July or Aug it is still way ahead of my initial date, so I have decided not to complaint and whine anymore 

Possibly if I am more relaxed I wont feel the time move too slowly...

Cheers and good luck to you...


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Hi Hays,
> 
> Yeah I got the email, got my hopes up but now as everyday nears it seem very unlikely they are going to honour it. I was bixxhing abt this my OH the other day and she put it to me that when I submitted my application, I was hoping to get it by 18months (since they said its 18-24 months), but here I am 6 months since applying, hoping to get a CO and maybe a visa.
> 
> Even if DIAC award me CO in July or Aug it is still way ahead of my initial date, so I have decided not to complaint and whine anymore
> 
> Possibly if I am more relaxed I wont feel the time move too slowly...
> 
> Cheers and good luck to you...


So positive Amer!!! Hope we all get grant letter soon 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

amer said:


> Hi Hays,
> 
> Yeah I got the email, got my hopes up but now as everyday nears it seem very unlikely they are going to honour it. I was bixxhing abt this my OH the other day and she put it to me that when I submitted my application, I was hoping to get it by 18months (since they said its 18-24 months), but here I am 6 months since applying, hoping to get a CO and maybe a visa.
> 
> In all fairness, it is not right for DIAC to overcommit to something they cant. It does leave a bad impression on them. But for me even if DIAC award me CO in July or Aug it is still way ahead of my initial date, so I have decided not to complaint and whine anymore
> 
> Possibly if I am more relaxed I wont feel the time move too slowly...
> 
> Cheers and good luck to you...


It lies in everybody's interests to complain about the sudden disappearance of the bi-weekly update. I don't want to spend the effort to describe all the doomsday scenarios which it creates, but trust me, it is on our best interests to complain about the update. They should EITHER give a clear cut indication that there will be no updates, OR a timeline for the next update, OR an update itself. Take my word, and complain.


----------



## HermanB

Hm, now I have another looming problem. The flights to Oz from over here are quite limited, so I had to book for the 26th of July so long. Problem is, if I want to change it now to 10 December to be on same flight as my wife, I will have to fork out another AUD$700 (2 weeks rent in Oz), this is just crappy . And this is for a one-way ticket after I have already paid AUD$865.

Just as I become hopeful there is another thing making things worse . I just hope by some miracle we get the visa by the 20th of July or so, but highly unlikely.

All the best everyone!


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
A quick analysis based on voddy’s time sheet https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
The last reported 176 CO allocation is given below.

Ocampo|	Philippines| Philippines| 176| Relative| APP-5/7/2010 |CO-6/2/2011

1)	Analysis on 176 apps

So it seems there is a considerable delay in CO allocation for 176 applications after MAY allocation. But some other forums reported CO allocation of 176 Sep guys, but I strongly believe that there should be some reason for these case to get processed while others left back. But currently 176 is stuck in May 2010 and allocation of iocampo with a CO this week giving a hope that they have restarted the 176 processing. I think Carol E should be hearing from CO very soon. She is next in the list ...


2)	Analysis on 175 apps

If you look at the list from top to till last Co allocation person, whoever got CO is actually ITC job (program analyst, software engineer, developer, Business analyst) holder.There is no one belongs to this ITC jobs had left out form allocation. you will see muralip a developer doesn’t have CO but he PM saying he got CO. All the people who are left out are belongs to job codes other than ITC.

Please have a look at the sheet... these is just based on few applications thats in our list...  but its seems to be interesting..

-Neo-


----------



## Onynz

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> A quick analysis based on voddy’s time sheet https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
> The last reported 176 CO allocation is given below.
> 
> Ocampo|	Philippines| Philippines| 176| Relative| APP-5/7/2010 |CO-6/2/2011
> 
> 1)	Analysis on 176 apps
> 
> So it seems there is a considerable delay in CO allocation for 176 applications after MAY allocation. But some other forums reported CO allocation of 176 Sep guys, but I strongly believe that there should be some reason for these case to get processed while others left back. But currently 176 is stuck in May 2010 and allocation of iocampo with a CO this week giving a hope that they have restarted the 176 processing. I think Carol E should be hearing from CO very soon. She is next in the list ...
> 
> 
> 2)	Analysis on 175 apps
> 
> If you look at the list from top to till last Co allocation person, whoever got CO is actually ITC job (program analyst, software engineer, developer, Business analyst) holder.
> There is no one belongs to this ITC jobs had left out form allocation. you will see muralip a developer doesn’t have CO but he PM saying he got CO. All the people who are left out are belongs to job codes other than ITC.
> 
> Please have a look at the sheet... these is just based on few applications thats in our list...  but its seems to be interesting..
> 
> -Neo-


If Carol E gets a CO next, this would really support your hypothesis and at least have some idea on how DIAC works pout our applications.


----------



## voddy

iocampo said:


> In fairness to COs - in my case I uploaded Form80 yesterday and got instruction for Medicals today :clap2:


yippiii :clap2:


----------



## voddy

I still worry about 1st of Jully changes despite many consolations and explanations.....


----------



## HermanB

I must be honest, I'm trying to be positive myself, but it is really difficult as I am extremely nervous about the next 6 weeks. If I don't get visa by that time, it will financially be a problem for us as well as mentally for me.

Ah well, the world goes on, I am a strong believer of that things happen for a reason even if we don't see it immediately or even ever know the reason.

Don't worry voddy, I am fairly positive that the July changes will not affect us. All the best!!


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> yippiii :clap2:


Hi Voddy,,

just added my details in P3 applicants club... I want to include my occupation so can you guide me how to edit it...


----------



## pvannalath

Onynz said:


> If Carol E gets a CO next, this would really support your hypothesis and at least have some idea on how DIAC works pout our applications.




Another theory is number of 176 relative sponsored is less compared to 175
(even here in the excel sheet ratio is 1:3) so u can see more 175 co allocation vs 176.


----------



## krishz

ausimmi said:


> If six weeks have passed after your lodgement date came within the processing backlog, raise a PLE. Also, give a second try to calling them. I know it's a big waste of money but we can only try...



Already raised PLE and there I got the reply about the CO allocation...Shall I raise another PLE or just wait for sometime??


----------



## NewInPerth

Hi 
We have applied for PR (online application type 175) in 30-Dec2010. We received the 18th March Letter (about 3 months etc) but haven't had any further news about case officer etc. Is anyone in similar situation? Or do you think I should follow up with Immigration? 
Cheers


----------



## HermanB

Hi. Sorry to tell you, but most of us are in that situation, I also received the 18 March mail. All we can do is wait. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Already raised PLE and there I got the reply about the CO allocation...Shall I raise another PLE or just wait for sometime??


Well, if they have already told you officially that you have a CO, then it is best to wait for a response. You should try to call them and see if you get to speak with someone. But regarding raising a PLE, remember that rozam is also a paper based 2009 applicant and is also waiting. So I would advise you wait until you see some progress on her case. Or wait for at least three months from the time you got to know about CO allocation.


----------



## Dhawal

krishz said:


> Hi krishz,
> I feel you should just wait until the CO contacts you....Dont raise a PLE now...Since from the last PLE raised you have come to know that you have a CO allocated...it means CO is processing your application in the background...If he wants something he will contact you or else a direct grant......


----------



## Carol E

I am waiting .....  I really hope i can hear anything soooon , only God know my feeling now :noidea: 

Please God help me.. I really need your help now
ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## NewInPerth

HermanB said:


> Hi. Sorry to tell you, but most of us are in that situation, I also received the 18 March mail. All we can do is wait. Good luck!


Thanks Herman. I was just wondering whether it was just our application, as somewhere along this discussion I have seen that some people who have lodged their application (category 175) later than me have already been approved. Anyway I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed and hope to get this sorted out soon. Wish you all the best too!


----------



## iNinjaN

NewInPerth said:


> Thanks Herman. I was just wondering whether it was just our application, as somewhere along this discussion I have seen that some people who have lodged their application (category 175) later than me have already been approved. Anyway I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed and hope to get this sorted out soon. Wish you all the best too!


Hello NewInPerth! Welcome to forum!

Could u please share ur details like application lodgment date, anzsco code, etc. If u can update ur signature with these details would be perfect for us!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

NewInPerth said:


> Thanks Herman. I was just wondering whether it was just our application, as somewhere along this discussion I have seen that some people who have lodged their application (category 175) later than me have already been approved. Anyway I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed and hope to get this sorted out soon. Wish you all the best too!


Sure, anytime . The processing is anything but fair, in my honest opinion, but as someone said, it's like the lotto and we did not gotten the winning tickets, lol.

If we don't get our visa before 26 July, I'm pretty much screwed all over, but what can you do, that is life.

Good luck!!


----------



## amer

voddy said:


> I still worry about 1st of Jully changes despite many consolations and explanations.....


What is your concern exacly voddy, see if i can be of any help.


----------



## HAYS

Voddy is talking about possible changes to the priorities.

Me too. This is what i am afraid of the most. I wouldn't be so stressed and vocal about this whole thing , if it wasn't for some very erratic behaviour of the Australian Government. One minute they want you, the next ... well, as far as they are concerned, you have no value to them at all.

That's why i am doing or at least trying to do everything in *my powers* to get a CO ASAP.

I have been following this whole immigration thing for a number of years and know how quickly things can change. Unfortunately, very often such changes have a very -ve consequences too.


Cheers


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Voddy is talking about possible changes to the priorities.
> 
> Me too. This is what i am afraid of the most. I wouldn't be so stressed and vocal about this whole thing , if it wasn't for some very erratic behaviour of the Australian Government. One minute they want you, the next ... well, as far as they are concerned, you have no value to them at all.
> 
> That's why i am doing or at least trying to do everything in *my powers* to get a CO ASAP.
> 
> I have been following this whole immigration thing for a number of years and know how quickly things can change. Unfortunately, very often such changes have a very -ve consequences too.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Actually you should be doing everything in your power to get a visa not a CO


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Actually you should be doing everything in your power to get a visa not a CO


Well, actually you are correct. If you look at what happened in the past , you would see that having a CO wasn't much of a help . DIAC still stopped processing those applications and acted as per 'Ministerial direction'. 

Getting a CO will be a start. If there is change in priority processing on the 1st July, then they 'might' consider processing to finality those who already have COs, as opposed to those who don't have one. 

Cheers.


----------



## HermanB

Reading all of this actually is making me depressed. So close, yet it seems it will never happen, story of my life, lol. Ah well, hopefully my agent will address this issue if we don't have a CO yet by the 17th of June.

:ballchain:


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> Reading all of this actually is making me depressed. So close, yet it seems it will never happen, story of my life, lol. Ah well, hopefully my agent will address this issue if we don't have a CO yet by the 17th of June.
> 
> :ballchain:


Take as it is. 

You simply cannot control some things. immi is one of those things, unfortunately.

It is a *l o t t e r y*. I must add, tickets are extremely costly too.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Take as it is.
> 
> You simply cannot control some things. immi is one of those things, unfortunately.
> 
> It is a *l o t t e r y*. I must add, tickets are extremely costly too.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I know that, just wish that things would look up, so I can get on the lane: on the 26th of July. But guess things will work out as it should. Good luck for you!


----------



## HermanB

Honestly, do you think that DIAC give a rat's #$# about us? I am just feeling that in the end they randomly pick up a file and process it. I have seen almost no correlation between the mail they sent and actual allocation of CO's.

Let's just all pray that things will work out for us, as I think that is the only thing we can do now. Only 7 more working days, then we would have met their 'deadline' for the 18 March mail people.

All the best and God bless!


----------



## Lawren4

i think the only reason DIAC didnot update is they make us have no reason to raise PLE


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> Voddy is talking about possible changes to the priorities.
> 
> Me too. This is what i am afraid of the most. I wouldn't be so stressed and vocal about this whole thing , if it wasn't for some very erratic behaviour of the Australian Government. One minute they want you, the next ... well, as far as they are concerned, you have no value to them at all.
> 
> That's why i am doing or at least trying to do everything in *my powers* to get a CO ASAP.
> 
> I have been following this whole immigration thing for a number of years and know how quickly things can change. Unfortunately, very often such changes have a very -ve consequences too.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Is Voddy and you occupation in the new sol list which was recently released? If it is there there will be no changes in your Priority processing.


----------



## Guest

I really hope people have been complaining about lack of updates. And thanks to those who have already done so.


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Voddy,,
> 
> just added my details in P3 applicants club... I want to include my occupation so can you guide me how to edit it...


sure..3 options
1. If you just tell it I can update
2. request for access
3.if u already have a gmail/google acount..I can add u as an admin


----------



## alfiat

ausimmi said:


> I really hope people have been complaining about lack of updates. And thanks to those who have already done so.


Although I am looking forward to the DIAC processing update, i would hardly call a few days delay as "lack of updates". 

What more important in my opinion is that when they do give an update, we see significant advancements in processing of applications. There's no use providing updates every 2 weeks on schedule when there is no movement on processing. 

I suggest we all take a breather and wait a couple more days for the update. DIAC is already processing applications faster than anticipated.


----------



## tanya18

alfiat said:


> Although I am looking forward to the DIAC processing update, i would hardly call a few days delay as "lack of updates".
> 
> What more important in my opinion is that when they do give an update, we see significant advancements in processing of applications. There's no use providing updates every 2 weeks on schedule when there is no movement on processing.
> 
> I suggest we all take a breather and wait a couple more days for the update. DIAC is already processing applications faster than anticipated.


well said alfiat


----------



## orange12

alfiat said:


> Although I am looking forward to the DIAC processing update, i would hardly call a few days delay as "lack of updates".
> 
> What more important in my opinion is that when they do give an update, we see significant advancements in processing of applications. There's no use providing updates every 2 weeks on schedule when there is no movement on processing.
> 
> I suggest we all take a breather and wait a couple more days for the update. DIAC is already processing applications faster than anticipated.




it's true that they are processing faster than what was said when we apply.
however, the fact that they sent out the 18th march email... telling us to prepare for pcc and co allocation in 3mths.. and thus, allowing us to be hopeful..to plan and anticipate based on what they update us with.. and then, NOTHING! that's just wrong !! if they cant deliver what they say, dont send the email out to people who are anxiously waiting. 

in that aspect. i think DIAC is wrong if they are unable to upkeep their words (we have 9days for the verdict). like is say, if, they didnt send out the email, then yes, the processing speed now is commendable..without false hopes. 

DAMN.


----------



## Guest

alfiat said:


> Although I am looking forward to the DIAC processing update, i would hardly call a few days delay as "lack of updates".
> 
> What more important in my opinion is that when they do give an update, we see significant advancements in processing of applications. There's no use providing updates every 2 weeks on schedule when there is no movement on processing.
> 
> I suggest we all take a breather and wait a couple more days for the update. DIAC is already processing applications faster than anticipated.


Tell me, if there is no update in the next 3 months AND no CO contacts you, what can you do? Well, nothing because the DIAC's official timeline is 18-24 months anyways. BUT, once those three months (as a matter of fact much less) are up, you will realize that *you have no clue whatsoever what state your application is in*. All you would know is that your application would be processed in the next many months. If you want that, you are most welcome.

DIAC is NOT processing fast. Listen, look at this from a cool mind. We were saying about one month back that Gaurav and Co. would get COs in the next week. We are still saying this. Every now and then, someone gets a grant or a CO, and we get all starry-eyed. Only for more and more time to elapse. After waiting patiently for a long time, Monday was the day when the official update was supposed to extend beyond July 1 2010. The date when the SOL changed. It would be the first official intimation that processing for 2010-11 has begun. To stop at this critical point is significant and a cause for alarm. ESPECIALLY when the next round of changes is due on July 2011 - less then a month away.

I think this is enough for anyone to see the criticality of the situation here. Those who don't want to pay attention, won't. It is possible that DIAC would give us all a very good news soon. That would be nice, and would show there was no cause for panic, but I for one am not one to wait for ghost-birds to arrive and lay ghostly golden eggs for me. When I find there is a need to do so, I am one to take action. Those who want to follow, are most welcome to join.


----------



## NewInPerth

iNinjaN said:


> Hello NewInPerth! Welcome to forum!
> 
> Could u please share ur details like application lodgment date, anzsco code, etc. If u can update ur signature with these details would be perfect for us!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks Ninja 

Not quite sure how I go about that (signature)

| 175 Visa Online: Dec-2010 | PCC: done | Medicals: done| CO: Waiting | Visa Grant: whenever that happens


----------



## NewInPerth

orange12 said:


> it's true that they are processing faster than what was said when we apply.
> however, the fact that they sent out the 18th march email... telling us to prepare for pcc and co allocation in 3mths.. and thus, allowing us to be hopeful..to plan and anticipate based on what they update us with.. and then, NOTHING! that's just wrong !! if they cant deliver what they say, dont send the email out to people who are anxiously waiting.
> 
> in that aspect. i think DIAC is wrong if they are unable to upkeep their words (we have 9days for the verdict). like is say, if, they didnt send out the email, then yes, the processing speed now is commendable..without false hopes.
> 
> DAMN.


Yes you are right in a way, that email certainly got the hopes of getting this sorted but going with the original estimate of 18-24 months there is still plenty of time  moreover not much can be done anyway, i mean if someone does a CO assigned and visa sorted good for them. It was good to have a look at this forum really as I was wondering if I had to contact Immigration. I hope this visa is sorted for all us.


----------



## Guest

NewInPerth said:


> Yes you are right in a way, that email certainly got the hopes of getting this sorted but going with the original estimate of 18-24 months there is still plenty of time  moreover not much can be done anyway, i mean if someone does a CO assigned and visa sorted good for them. It was good to have a look at this forum really as I was wondering if I had to contact Immigration. I hope this visa is sorted for all us.


It is true that the original estimate was 18-24 months, but tell me, do you actually _want_ to wait for that many months?? ->


----------



## NewInPerth

The only thing I do hope here is that whatever new rules come about on 1st July, our application is still processed with the rules given at the time of our application. For me even the ANZCO (or whatever for the occupation) has changed. So, as long as they dont ask me to re-apply or throw out my application I'm ok, in which case I wont bother with the Aus Immigration. Anyone has ideas how it will work (for the older applications) if the process is kept on hold till the new rules come to effect?


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> Tell me, if there is no update in the next 3 months AND no CO contacts you, what can you do? Well, nothing because the DIAC's official timeline is 18-24 months anyways. BUT, once those three months (as a matter of fact much less) are up, you will realize that *you have no clue whatsoever what state your application is in*. All you would know is that your application would be processed in the next many months. If you want that, you are most welcome.
> 
> DIAC is NOT processing fast. Listen, look at this from a cool mind. We were saying about one month back that Gaurav and Co. would get COs in the next week. We are still saying this. Every now and then, someone gets a grant or a CO, and we get all starry-eyed. Only for more and more time to elapse. After waiting patiently for a long time, Monday was the day when the official update was supposed to extend beyond July 1 2010. The date when the SOL changed. It would be the first official intimation that processing for 2010-11 has begun. To stop at this critical point is significant and a cause for alarm. ESPECIALLY when the next round of changes is due on July 2011 - less then a month away.
> 
> I think this is enough for anyone to see the criticality of the situation here. Those who don't want to pay attention, won't. It is possible that DIAC would give us all a very good news soon. That would be nice, and would show there was no cause for panic, but I for one am not one to wait for ghost-birds to arrive and lay ghostly golden eggs for me. When I find there is a need to do so, I am one to take action. Those who want to follow, are most welcome to join.


I'm still not clear what will happen in July 2011? i mean going through the new SOL , none of us fall under the category of the professions removed from SOL, do we? Then whats the stress?


----------



## NewInPerth

ausimmi said:


> It is true that the original estimate was 18-24 months, but tell me, do you actually _want_ to wait for that many months?? ->


Ofcourse wouldn't want to wait that long mate but given the situation there is not much one can do or is it? I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope this is sorted by end of the year.


----------



## NewInPerth

HermanB said:


> Honestly, do you think that DIAC give a rat's #$# about us? I am just feeling that in the end they randomly pick up a file and process it. I have seen almost no correlation between the mail they sent and actual allocation of CO's.
> 
> Let's just all pray that things will work out for us, as I think that is the only thing we can do now. Only 7 more working days, then we would have met their 'deadline' for the 18 March mail people.
> 
> All the best and God bless!


I concur. As someone said before, its a lottery


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> I'm still not clear what will happen in July 2011? i mean going through the new SOL , none of us fall under the category of the professions removed from SOL, do we? Then whats the stress?


Because DIAC, in its infinite wisdom, can change the rules of the game at any time. This includes the 'priority processing' directive from the minister. The sooner our applications get processed and finalized, the better. When you are dealing with a bureaucratic organization like DIAC, there is a level until when you give them the benefit of doubt. After that you demand explanations. As things stand still, here is the official word:

1. Applications have been processed up till March 30, 2010.
2. For July 1 2010 and onwards, the processing time is anywhere from18-24 months.
3. SOME people received an email saying it is EXPECTED they would have a CO by June 18 2011. The email contained a lot 'save my back' language which makes sure no one can blame DIAC if nobody gets a CO by March 18.

This is the official word and all other 'analysis' right now (in the absense of the regular update) is arrows in the dark and fantastic castles in the clouds. Nobody can say with any measure of authenticity how soon applications will be processed. Hence, the need to contact DIAC and politely ask them to please continue the regular updates.


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Tell me, if there is no update in the next 3 months AND no CO contacts you, what can you do? Well, nothing because the DIAC's official timeline is 18-24 months anyways. BUT, once those three months (as a matter of fact much less) are up, you will realize that *you have no clue whatsoever what state your application is in*. All you would know is that your application would be processed in the next many months. If you want that, you are most welcome.
> 
> DIAC is NOT processing fast. Listen, look at this from a cool mind. We were saying about one month back that Gaurav and Co. would get COs in the next week. We are still saying this. Every now and then, someone gets a grant or a CO, and we get all starry-eyed. Only for more and more time to elapse. After waiting patiently for a long time, Monday was the day when the official update was supposed to extend beyond July 1 2010. The date when the SOL changed. It would be the first official intimation that processing for 2010-11 has begun. To stop at this critical point is significant and a cause for alarm. ESPECIALLY when the next round of changes is due on July 2011 - less then a month away.
> 
> I think this is enough for anyone to see the criticality of the situation here. Those who don't want to pay attention, won't. It is possible that DIAC would give us all a very good news soon. That would be nice, and would show there was no cause for panic, but I for one am not one to wait for ghost-birds to arrive and lay ghostly golden eggs for me. When I find there is a need to do so, I am one to take action. Those who want to follow, are most welcome to join.


Well said *ausimmi*.

I can't believe how naive some people are when it comes to immi process.
One only needs to look at cat4 people to realise that it could you next.
I most certainly don't want to find myself in that sort of situation, i can tell you that.

*Amer*, Accountants are on the new SOL (the one that will be implemented on the 1st JULY), but what makes you think that Aust. Government won't give higher priority to those who applied under the new points test?
I can see it happening very easily.

Cheers


----------



## Onynz

@ausimmi I just received an email acknowledging the feedback sent re: the allocation processing time complain and as stated in the email the feedback have already been forwarded to relevant business area for their information.


----------



## Guest

Priority Group 3

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):1 June 2010
VE 175 (paper): 1 June 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 June 2010
VE 176 (paper): 1 June 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 1 June 2010
VF 475 (paper): 1 June 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and 
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 20 January 2011 
VB 885 (paper): 15 January 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 20 January 2011
VB 886 (paper): 15 January 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 20 January 2011
VC 487 (paper): 15 January 2011


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Priority Group 3
> 
> (See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)
> 
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged):1 June 2010
> VE 175 (paper): 1 June 2010
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 June 2010
> VE 176 (paper): 1 June 2010
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 1 June 2010
> VF 475 (paper): 1 June 2010
> 
> Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
> Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
> UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
> VB 885 (e-lodged) 20 January 2011
> VB 885 (paper): 15 January 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 20 January 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 15 January 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 20 January 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 15 January 2011



WHAT the *** is going on?
They must be kidding us, right?


----------



## Guest

See?? Didn't I say it is significant they have stopped at March 30? The new update pushes the timeline to June 1 2010. Which is bollocks really because no applications were accepted after May 8 2010. They have SIGNIFICANTLY reduced the processing speed AND the processing for 2010-11 HAS NOT officially begun. This is dreadful...


----------



## HAYS

Onynz said:


> @ausimmi I just received an email acknowledging the feedback sent re: the allocation processing time complain and as stated in the email the feedback have already been forwarded to relevant business area for their information.


I just checked my email.
I got the same message.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

Well, concerning priority processing, I do not see why they would give preference to the new points system applicants, for 2 reasons:

1. If I compare how many points we got with the old system (120 on the mark) vs the new one, I see that we would have been over the necessary points. Thus it would seem that the old one is more stringent, except with regard to English competency.

2. I read somewhere that every 2 or 3 months you can 'apply' for permission to apply for the skilled migration visa, i.e. you cannot just simply apply anymore, they only take a certain amount of applications. I assume this is to prevent what was experienced in the past few years (the backlog).

Thus, I am fairly certain they will process the old points system applicants first to clear the backlog, but once again, this is my personal opinion.

On another topic, I need advice from you guys. I booked a plane ticket to Melbourne 3 months ago because flights are VERY limited in our country. I booked for the 26th of July, but as it seems there is no way we'll get the visa before then, I might have to move my flight to my wife's flight on the 10th of December. Once again, the problem arises where seats are limited and I don't know when the seats will be sold out for the 10th of December. When do you think I should change my flight at the latest?

I sincerely hope that the DIAC get's their backsides in gear and try and at least keep to the expectations they created among us applicants.

It is extremely hard to stay positive, trust me, I know. But we have to try and stay positive as it is one of the hardest things to do in our lives, and the scary part, probably not THE hardest. Everyone has something riding on getting the visa, some more than others, but we are all in this together and we will all get through this somehow.

Be assured, I will raise hell with my agent to contact the DIAC about why they have not kept to the expectations they created. I will bug my agent everyday after the 17th of June until they get irritated to the bone with me. The good thing is, we paid them for a service, so, they can't exactly say they will not do it as we are their clients .

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> See?? Didn't I say it is significant they have stopped at March 30? The new update pushes the timeline to June 1 2010. Which is bollocks really because no applications were accepted after May 8 2010. They have SIGNIFICANTLY reduced the processing speed AND the processing for 2010-11 HAS NOT officially begun. This is dreadful...


Maybe , they have started processing only 18 March email recipients? 

At least i can have grounds to complain on the 20th.

Cheers


----------



## iNinjaN

*Called to DIAC*

I just called to DIAC 50 minutes back... was lucky that someone picked up the call within 30 minutes.

-------------------

I spoke to her about my case that I have recieved the 18 marh email and as per its directive, I have uploaded all the required documents and my aplpication is up-to-date for processing. But yet i am to recieve a CO and only 6 days have left.
She responded that they have not allocated COs to all people to whom they have sent 18 march email. They are trying to poccess all 18 march people at the earliest, but there is no conformative timelines as when you will be contacted.

So I asked is there a surety that I will get a CO by 18 June as per 18 March email. She said NO 
But she said that they are trying to allocate COs at their best and there should not be any huge delay other than couple of weeks. 

She also mentioned that once a CO pics your case file, it might take him/her 6 weeks to initially assess your case. She also said that their might be a possibility that some CO might already be looking into my case and initial assessment might have started.
So for me she said that for worst case could be that you (18 march applicants) will get a definite outcome by July end. If you do not get contacted by a CO till then, please do call us and we will immediately look into your case.

-------------------

Now in this complete conversation i tried many times to give her my TRN or File number, but she refused to take it saying as you have already recieved 18 march email, you will definitely get a CO soon. She mentioned that they are trying their level best to allocate COs at the earliest to meet the timeline....

After speaking to her, atleast i feel positive that due to some reasons, they might not be able to meet the timeline of 18 march for everyone, but it will not be delayed by more than couple of weeks...

So I am now hoping to wait till june end and see whats the update... I am hoping I should get a CO by June end!!!:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## SlimNeo

HermanB said:


> Well, concerning priority processing, I do not see why they would give preference to the new points system applicants, for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. If I compare how many points we got with the old system (120 on the mark) vs the new one, I see that we would have been over the necessary points. Thus it would seem that the old one is more stringent, except with regard to English competency.
> 
> 2. I read somewhere that every 2 or 3 months you can 'apply' for permission to apply for the skilled migration visa, i.e. you cannot just simply apply anymore, they only take a certain amount of applications. I assume this is to prevent what was experienced in the past few years (the backlog).
> 
> Thus, I am fairly certain they will process the old points system applicants first to clear the backlog, but once again, this is my personal opinion.
> 
> On another topic, I need advice from you guys. I booked a plane ticket to Melbourne 3 months ago because flights are VERY limited in our country. I booked for the 26th of July, but as it seems there is no way we'll get the visa before then, I might have to move my flight to my wife's flight on the 10th of December. Once again, the problem arises where seats are limited and I don't know when the seats will be sold out for the 10th of December. When do you think I should change my flight at the latest?
> 
> I sincerely hope that the DIAC get's their backsides in gear and try and at least keep to the expectations they created among us applicants.
> 
> It is extremely hard to stay positive, trust me, I know. But we have to try and stay positive as it is one of the hardest things to do in our lives, and the scary part, probably not THE hardest. Everyone has something riding on getting the visa, some more than others, but we are all in this together and we will all get through this somehow.
> 
> Be assured, I will raise hell with my agent to contact the DIAC about why they have not kept to the expectations they created. I will bug my agent everyday after the 17th of June until they get irritated to the bone with me. The good thing is, we paid them for a service, so, they can't exactly say they will not do it as we are their clients .
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


Hold on buddy .. don't lose hope.. This update means nothing. there is no need to get panic and frustration .. they just moved the dates.. they will stuck on the 18th march mail.. don't worry .. one more thing they never told that you will get visa by June 18th and they only told that you will get a CO.. it might be possible that your case might get picked up before 18th June or max by July ...

keep your heads up and hops high ... you will make it ..

-Neo-


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Maybe , they have started processing only 18 March email recipients?
> 
> At least i can have grounds to complain on the 20th.
> 
> Cheers


Nopes drag288 got her visa, she is Aug 2010 applicant and DIDN'T get March 18 email.


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> I just called to DIAC 50 minutes back... was lucky that someone picked up the call within 30 minutes.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> I spoke to her about my case that I have recieved the 18 marh email and as per its directive, I have uploaded all the required documents and my aplpication is up-to-date for processing. But yet i am to recieve a CO and only 6 days have left.
> She responded that they have not allocated COs to all people to whom they have sent 18 march email. They are trying to poccess all 18 march people at the earliest, but there is no conformative timelines as when you will be contacted.
> 
> So I asked is there a surety that I will get a CO by 18 June as per 18 March email. She said NO
> But she said that they are trying to allocate COs at their best and there should not be any huge delay other than couple of weeks.
> 
> She also mentioned that once a CO pics your case file, it might take him/her 6 weeks to initially assess your case. She also said that their might be a possibility that some CO might already be looking into my case and initial assessment might have started.
> So for me she said that for worst case could be that you (18 march applicants) will get a definite outcome by July end. If you do not get contacted by a CO till then, please do call us and we will immediately look into your case.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Now in this complete conversation i tried many times to give her my TRN or File number, but she refused to take it saying as you have already recieved 18 march email, you will definitely get a CO soon. She mentioned that they are trying their level best to allocate COs at the earliest to meet the timeline....
> 
> After speaking to her, atleast i feel positive that due to some reasons, they might not be able to meet the timeline of 18 march for everyone, but it will not be delayed by more than couple of weeks...
> 
> So I am now hoping to wait till june end and see whats the update... I am hoping I should get a CO by June end!!!:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Your update is hugely appreciated, but unlike you i don't see it in a positive light.
The operator told you that some people won't get CO by the deadline. If they can do that, they could change their story to whatever they want to. Simple as that.

I suspect i will be calling them every day starting on the 20th until i get CO. I don't buy their B*** anymore.

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Nopes drag288 got her visa, she is Aug 2010 applicant and DIDN'T get March 18 email.


What i meant is that maybe from the last update they are only concentrating on those who got the eamil.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> Hold on buddy .. don't lose hope.. This update means nothing. there is no need to get panic and frustration .. they just moved the dates.. they will stuck on the 18th march mail.. don't worry .. one more thing they never told that you will get visa by June 18th and they only told that you will get a CO.. it might be possible that your case might get picked up before 18th June or max by July ...
> 
> keep your heads up and hops high ... you will make it ..
> 
> -Neo-


Thank you Neo, I really hope so, I will keep eye on flights, but will give it another 4 weeks max, then have to change my flight . All the best over there!!!


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> What i meant is that maybe from the last update they are only concentrating on those who got the eamil.
> 
> Cheers


That would be EXTREMELY unjust of them because they explicitly stated in the email that CO allocation will be in lodgement date order.


----------



## pvannalath

who are those lucky one able to lodge application between 8 May 2010 and 30-jun-2010.so it happens in oz too


----------



## voddy

pvannalath said:


> who are those lucky one able to lodge application between 8 May 2010 and 30-jun-2010.so it happens in oz too


fishy yeah... :eyebrows:


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> -------------------
> 
> Now in this complete conversation i tried many times to give her my TRN or File number, but she refused to take it saying as you have already recieved 18 march email, you will definitely get a CO soon. She mentioned that they are trying their level best to allocate COs at the earliest to meet the timeline....
> 
> After speaking to her, atleast i feel positive that due to some reasons, they might not be able to meet the timeline of 18 march for everyone, but it will not be delayed by more than couple of weeks...
> 
> So I am now hoping to wait till june end and see whats the update... I am hoping I should get a CO by June end!!!:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Guys, those of you who are going to call DIAC about 'the email' should follow this rule.

1) *Do not *start your conversation by telling them that you got the email and haven't got a Co yet.
Instead, tell the operator that you would like to get an update on your visa application.
That way, they will ask you for TRF and you then can ask them about the 18th MARCH EMAIL, if they tell you that no CO has been allocated yet.

If you don't follow the rule outlined above, you will get the same scripted answer as *iNinjaN *got.

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> That would be EXTREMELY unjust of them because they explicitly stated in the email that CO allocation will be in lodgement date order.


Do you honestly believe that?


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Guys, those of you who are going to call DIAC about 'the email' should follow this rule.
> 
> 1) *Do not *start your conversation by telling them that you got the email and haven't got a Co yet.
> Instead, tell the operator that you would like to get an update on your visa application.
> That way, they will ask you for TRF and you then can ask them about the 18th MARCH EMAIL, if they tell you that no CO has been allocated yet.
> 
> If you don't follow the rule outlined above, you will get the same scripted answer as *iNinjaN *got.
> 
> Cheers


I would be interesting to know what they tell YOU  Do call and let us know


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Do you honestly believe that?


For a time I did...


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> I would be interesting to know what they tell YOU  Do call and let us know


I will on the 20th


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Guys, those of you who are going to call DIAC about 'the email' should follow this rule.
> 
> 1) Do not start your conversation by telling them that you got the email and haven't got a Co yet.
> Instead, tell the operator that you would like to get an update on your visa application.
> That way, they will ask you for TRF and you then can ask them about the 18th MARCH EMAIL, if they tell you that no CO has been allocated yet.
> 
> If you don't follow the rule outlined above, you will get the same scripted answer as iNinjaN got.
> 
> Cheers


Have u tried that? Would strongly suggest you try to call them! 

As when earlier I called them, I wanted to give the trn but they first asked when did I applied? I said feb 2011 and they said they have not reach till that and asked me to check the fortnightly update.. Atleast by this she discussed with me as what could happen for my case... This talk was for 16 mins with her, and earlier lasted hardly 2-3 mins 

So I would always recommend the way I got more information.... After all calling diac and waiting for 30 odd mins Is not cheap 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> For a time I did...


Well, what can i say. Keep on believing in every lie that the tell you.

Cheers


----------



## Lawren4

Onynz said:


> @ausimmi I just received an email acknowledging the feedback sent re: the allocation processing time complain and as stated in the email the feedback have already been forwarded to relevant business area for their information.


hi onynz

can you post the email whole text?

thanks


----------



## HAYS

HAYS said:


> Well, what can i say. Keep on believing in every lie that the tell you.
> 
> Cheers


Hi everybody,

I would like to apologies for the above post, if any of you found it offensive in any way.
I should not have taken out my frustration on you.

*iNinjaN*, like i said before. I will call them on the 20th. Thus, giving them every opportunity to finish what they promised . So that could be no excuses from them.

Cheers


----------



## yks

not sure if anyone noticed or not 
the have updated the email update

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):1 June 2010
VE 175 (paper): 1 June 2010

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## muralip

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> This update is on behalf of one of the member in this forum ..his details are below.
> 
> *Got CO on 7th June 2011 from team 2
> 175 visa 23 sep 2010 applicant
> All front loaded
> Anzcode :developer/ programmer*
> 
> I don't know what Co have ask for.. i think he will be updating the forum soon..
> 
> -Neo-


CO has asked for Form-1022 and also,
I have included my sister as non-migrating dependent in my application, which shouldn't be.Now CO has asked for clarification whether I wish to change her status to Other family member or not.

Now I want to change her status to Other family member. I have send an email asking about how to do this change...
didn't get reply yet.

Can anyone suggest that, Should I fill Form-1023 and upload along with Form-1022.


----------



## Lawren4

iNinjaN said:


> I just called to DIAC 50 minutes back... was lucky that someone picked up the call within 30 minutes.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> I spoke to her about my case that I have recieved the 18 marh email and as per its directive, I have uploaded all the required documents and my aplpication is up-to-date for processing. But yet i am to recieve a CO and only 6 days have left.
> She responded that they have not allocated COs to all people to whom they have sent 18 march email. They are trying to poccess all 18 march people at the earliest, but there is no conformative timelines as when you will be contacted.
> 
> So I asked is there a surety that I will get a CO by 18 June as per 18 March email. She said NO
> But she said that they are trying to allocate COs at their best and there should not be any huge delay other than couple of weeks.
> 
> She also mentioned that once a CO pics your case file, it might take him/her 6 weeks to initially assess your case. She also said that their might be a possibility that some CO might already be looking into my case and initial assessment might have started.
> So for me she said that for worst case could be that you (18 march applicants) will get a definite outcome by July end. If you do not get contacted by a CO till then, please do call us and we will immediately look into your case.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Now in this complete conversation i tried many times to give her my TRN or File number, but she refused to take it saying as you have already recieved 18 march email, you will definitely get a CO soon. She mentioned that they are trying their level best to allocate COs at the earliest to meet the timeline....
> 
> After speaking to her, atleast i feel positive that due to some reasons, they might not be able to meet the timeline of 18 march for everyone, but it will not be delayed by more than couple of weeks...
> 
> So I am now hoping to wait till june end and see whats the update... I am hoping I should get a CO by June end!!!:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


very infomative, ninja!

my conclusion is : 

1)mar 18 app will be assessed before june 18
2)june 18 CO might take 6 weeks to assess
3)june 18 + 6 weeks = july 29
4)if mar 18 receiver not get CO at july 29, plz raise PLE, and DIAC will surely "immediately 'look into' your case"

5) [we shoule take june 18 not serious, coz' it might transform to july 29]


----------



## Lawren4

To HermanB,

not recommend u to change ur ticket date.
as i said, the concurrent processing speed "trend' is ok, the main concern is the update always not on time. wen feel not stable.

so far i still believe both of us (u & me) will get CO no later than july 1st

why not make air ticket change next month?

again, just an advice. take ur own decision

lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

muralip said:


> CO has asked for Form-1022 and also,
> I have included my sister as non-migrating dependent in my application, which shouldn't be.Now CO has asked for clarification whether I wish to change her status to Other family member or not.
> 
> Now I want to change her status to Other family member. I have send an email asking about how to do this change...
> didn't get reply yet.
> 
> Can anyone suggest that, Should I fill Form-1023 and upload along with Form-1022.



thank you for sharing.

sorry cannot answer ur question


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> To HermanB,
> 
> not recommend u to change ur ticket date.
> as i said, the concurrent processing speed "trend' is ok, the main concern is the update always not on time. wen feel not stable.
> 
> so far i still believe both of us (u & me) will get CO no later than july 1st
> 
> why not make air ticket change next month?
> 
> again, just an advice. take ur own decision
> 
> lawrence


Thank you Lawrence. I will contact my agent today asking her to raise a PLE to get an idea of my application. Don't know if she will raise one though .


----------



## melinscotland

I go the march 18 email however I'm remaining upbeat. Worse case 18- 24 I was told when I started this in oct 2010 so I was Delighted to be sent for
Medicals in march . Anything before 18 months is a bonus let's try and remain positive  at least things are moving !!!!


----------



## tanya18

Yeah exactly..i was told it will take 18-24 months to get it processed when i first lodged the application..anything earlier is a bonus indeed...
everything happens for a reason...nothing much can be done by grumbling n whining...
n i seriously believe DIAC wont be able to finish processing all the applicant by 18th june...a month or 2 of delay gives no harm to anyone...


----------



## HermanB

tanya18 said:


> Yeah exactly..i was told it will take 18-24 months to get it processed when i first lodged the application..anything earlier is a bonus indeed...
> everything happens for a reason...nothing much can be done by grumbling n whining...
> n i seriously believe DIAC wont be able to finish processing all the applicant by 18th june...a month or 2 of delay gives no harm to anyone...


It does to some you know...


----------



## Onynz

Lawren4 said:


> hi onynz
> 
> can you post the email whole text?
> 
> thanks


Here is the email sent by their feedback unit.



> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your correspondence that was received on 7 June 2011.
> 
> Your Feedback Case Number is IMMI-11-08425. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.
> 
> Your Feedback has been referred to the relevant business area for their information.
> 
> Please be aware of DIAC's Privacy Policy in relation to responding to enquiries. See Privacy
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> 
> Global Feedback Unit
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> 9 June 2011


----------



## Guest

tanya18 said:


> Yeah exactly..i was told it will take 18-24 months to get it processed when i first lodged the application..anything earlier is a bonus indeed...
> everything happens for a reason...nothing much can be done by grumbling n whining...
> n i seriously believe DIAC wont be able to finish processing all the applicant by 18th june...a month or 2 of delay gives no harm to anyone...


It gives no harm IF the rules don't change. IF, one fine morning you wake up to find a moratorium is placed on further processing for ANY reason - let us say Julia Gillard's government gets toppled and the new minister has some very different opinions - what then? I can't believe you guys are not realizing how essential it is for our apps to get processed as quickly as possible.


----------



## tanya18

ausimmi said:


> It gives no harm IF the rules don't change. IF, one fine morning you wake up to find a moratorium is placed on further processing for ANY reason - let us say Julia Gillard's government gets toppled and the new minister has some very different opinions - what then? I can't believe you guys are not realizing how essential it is for our apps to get processed as quickly as possible.


Hi ausimmi,

what can u do if they are not processin it as fast as they should??
this ppl are human too.yes they gave us a target date of 18th June but what if it gets delayed a month or two!!!!!
U knw their gov has rights to change their rule as how it suits their country..its fair...its unfortunate but tat is how it should be..im planning to migrate there to hv a better life..but if tat country gonna turn out to be like the one im stayin here then i rather stay here...


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> very infomative, ninja!
> 
> my conclusion is :
> 
> 1)mar 18 app will be assessed before june 18
> 2)june 18 CO might take 6 weeks to assess
> 3)june 18 + 6 weeks = july 29
> 4)if mar 18 receiver not get CO at july 29, plz raise PLE, and DIAC will surely "immediately 'look into' your case"
> 
> 5) [we shoule take june 18 not serious, coz' it might transform to july 29]


Perfect translation!!!! Exactly what you can conclude!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## tanya18

HermanB said:


> It does to some you know...


Hi herman,
it does things to all...including me...i hv stayed in joburg for couple of month n i can understand ur rush to leave the country..
there might be some delays but it will get through eventually...dont lose hope mate....


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Thank you Lawrence. I will contact my agent today asking her to raise a PLE to get an idea of my application. Don't know if she will raise one though .


why not raise PLE uyourself?

just collect TRN FN authorised email addresss(maybe is ur agent's email)

donot rely on agent too much


----------



## Lawren4

iNinjaN said:


> Perfect translation!!!! Exactly what you can conclude!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


and there may be no. 6

6) if DIAC cannot give u a CO until july 29, they will only apologise to u......and say good luck


----------



## HAYS

tanya18 said:


> Hi ausimmi,
> 
> what can u do if they are not processin it as fast as they should??
> this ppl are human too.yes they gave us a target date of 18th June but what if it gets delayed a month or two!!!!!
> U knw their gov has rights to change their rule as how it suits their country..its fair...its unfortunate but tat is how it should be..im planning to migrate there to hv a better life..but if tat country gonna turn out to be like the one im stayin here then i rather stay here...


I bet you would be saying / thinking something different, if you were stuck in Cat4 .

Those poor cat 4 folks are stuck there indefinitely. There is a very good chance that they will *NEVER *get their visas and refund on the money they spent on VAC, IELTS, PCCs, Medicals etc.


Cheers


----------



## HAYS

Lawren4 said:


> why not raise PLE uyourself?
> 
> just collect TRN FN authorised email addresss(maybe is ur agent's email)
> 
> donot rely on agent too much


Wait till after the June 18th and then raise PLE.

Cheers


----------



## tanya18

HAYS said:


> I bet you would be saying / thinking something different, if you were stuck in Cat4 .
> 
> Those poor cat 4 folks are stuck there indefinitely. There is a very good chance that they will *NEVER *get their visas and refund on the money they spent on VAC, IELTS, PCCs, Medicals etc.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Guys there are in cat 4 because of certain reason isnt..ex: maybe too many cooks so they stop takin in cooks..so automatically they fall in cat 4.
OZ gov cant be takin in all isnt...
Im not supporting DIAC but in the same time they are not to be blamed entirely....
this is wat i feel....


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> why not raise PLE uyourself?
> 
> just collect TRN FN authorised email addresss(maybe is ur agent's email)
> 
> donot rely on agent too much


Unfortunately they can only deal with the agent if you used an agent. They are not legally authorised to divulge any information other than the agent


----------



## toti

toti said:


> Herman
> 
> I know that this week and the week before are so silent
> 
> But I think the reason of unannounced update of DIAC this week is – May Be – they are speeding for processing all application which got 18-March email to meet the deadline which will be on 18-June.. This is just a prediction, but may be True !!
> 
> And after they finish all application of 18-March, they will be back again to other people according to lodgment date and according to their fortnightly update processing


guys

i think i'm correct in that analysis i have given before , i felt that they will stop the speedy processing to finish all 18-March cases first


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Unfortunately they can only deal with the agent if you used an agent. They are not legally authorised to divulge any information other than the agent


i mean u collect all information that the agent must input when raising PLE

and u can raise PLE as well as agent , correct?


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> i mean u collect all information that the agent must input when raising PLE
> 
> and u can raise PLE as well as agent , correct?


Unfortunately, no


----------



## Guest

tanya18 said:


> Hi ausimmi,
> 
> what can u do if they are not processin it as fast as they should??
> this ppl are human too.yes they gave us a target date of 18th June but what if it gets delayed a month or two!!!!!
> U knw their gov has rights to change their rule as how it suits their country..its fair...its unfortunate but tat is how it should be..im planning to migrate there to hv a better life..but if tat country gonna turn out to be like the one im stayin here then i rather stay here...


The matter at hand is NOT about doing something currently. Those of us who felt the need already complained and fortunately DIAC has given us the update. The thing is, if someone is eager about going to Australia, it lies in their best interests for their app to get processed as quickly as possible, because of the possibility of change. This has got some people really stressed, others like me are merely concerned, and some like you are totally unconcerned. Well, it's everyone's own feelings, but I just want to shatter the false image in people's mind that applications are being processed very fast. They are NOT. They WERE being processed fast when every 15 days the timeline was moving forward 3 months. We saw the first hiccup last time when for some reason the update got delayed. And now it has really moved 1 month and 8 days forward (no apps were launched after May 8 2010) in 2.5 weeks.

Take another look at how organizations work. Some big wig decided the 18 March email was a very good idea. Unfortunately, it translates into real hard work for the people doing the real hard work and they might not have been asked before the email was sent. These people became unhappy. An unhappy worker is a non-productive worker. This type of internal politics can lead to SIGNIFICANT delays. This is all hypothesizing, but it just makes me a bit nervous. Of course the delay might be because the COs have been attending a workshop on the new point system and how to alter their assessment for the new method. That would be OK. But, at this moment we really don't know...


----------



## Guest

tanya18 said:


> Guys there are in cat 4 because of certain reason isnt..ex: maybe too many cooks so they stop takin in cooks..so automatically they fall in cat 4.
> OZ gov cant be takin in all isnt...
> Im not supporting DIAC but in the same time they are not to be blamed entirely....
> this is wat i feel....


I for one am NOT blaming anyone. I am just saying if fast processing is what you were looking for, then currently there is nothing fast about the processing...


----------



## tanya18

Im a dec 2010 applicant and planning to move to OZ by end of this year and i keep myself updated with CO allocations as well as DIAC update n follow through 2 other forum..that show how unconcern i am.
This argument takes us no where...I jsut pointed out my view...Will drop this here...

FYI ,im in hurry to go just as everyone else....

Cheers ppl


----------



## HAYS

tanya18 said:


> Guys there are in cat 4 because of certain reason isnt..ex: maybe too many cooks so they stop takin in cooks..so automatically they fall in cat 4.
> OZ gov cant be takin in all isnt...
> Im not supporting DIAC but in the same time they are not to be blamed entirely....
> this is wat i feel....


Well, some of the IT folks are now cat4 simply because new anzsco and old codes do not match. Try explaining them that. They haven't done anything wrong, yet they are stuck there. They can get into cat3 by doing reassessments etc, but it takes time and more of their money. 

I think you are missing the point here. That point is, that you or i could be joining their ranks if Austr. Government decides that they do not want us anymore. Despite of the fact that they were more than happy to take our hard earned money and making all sorts of promises to us.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

tanya18 said:


> Im a dec 2010 applicant and planning to move to OZ by end of this year and i keep myself updated with CO allocations as well as DIAC update n follow through 2 other forum..that show how unconcern i am.
> This argument takes us no where...I jsut pointed out my view...Will drop this here...
> 
> FYI ,im in hurry to go just as everyone else....
> 
> Cheers ppl


HEY!!! You were supposed to be originally from singapore. What happened to that?? If you don't mind me asking, of course...


----------



## tanya18

ausimmi said:


> HEY!!! You were supposed to be originally from singapore. What happened to that?? If you don't mind me asking, of course...



hahahaha..i moved out of singapore..now waiting to move to australia..


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Well, some of the IT folks are now cat4 simply because new anzsco and old codes do not match. Try explaining them that. They haven't done anything wrong, yet they are stuck there. They can get into cat3 by doing reassessments etc, but it takes time and more of their money.
> 
> I think you are missing the point here. That point is, that you or i could be joining their ranks if Austr. Government decides that they do not want us anymore. Despite of the fact that they were more than happy to take our hard earned money and making all sorts of promises to us.
> 
> Cheers


Well, at least the DIAC is on the case for this grievance. With the new selection model, they will evaluate your FIRST to see if you satisfy all criteria before asking for your cash. Though, I suppose changing rules and regulations will ALWAYS be a risk with immigration...


----------



## Onynz

Hmmm maybe this what kept them busy this past week... 

https://www.facebook.com/DepartmentofImmigrationandCitizenship Skilled Migration Blog


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Well, at least the DIAC is on the case for this grievance. With the new selection model, they will evaluate your FIRST to see if you satisfy all criteria before asking for your cash. Though, I suppose changing rules and regulations will ALWAYS be a risk with immigration...


Yeah, it is a very clever way of selecting people, without telling them how or on what basis they select them.

Once the new model is implemented they won't even have to explain themselves to anyone. Many Migration Agents have raised concern over transparency of such model. 

Look how they select people for SS Sponsorship. Many perfectly suitable candidates are getting turned down. 


Cheers


----------



## rozam

ausimmi said:


> I for one am NOT blaming anyone. I am just saying if fast processing is what you were looking for, then currently there is nothing fast about the processing...


Aussimmi,

I know one thing: IT's either One's destiny to go to Australia or it is not:

e.g. When I took IELTS exam to apply for accountant, there was no category 1 2 or 3. So I got 7.5 overall but not 7 and above in each band. I applied for Accountant in December 2009. Then there occured the CSL. So I tried 2 more times for IELTS and Finally in July 2010 I got 7 and above in each band.- BUT CSL was removed. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Conclusion. It was my destiny to wait sooooooooooooooo long for a CO almost 1.5 years. Now I have a CO but I am not sure if it will be finalised soon, so if it doesn't and something again changes in July 2011, My application may get stuck again.
WHAT CAN WE DOOOOOOOO? Nothing, it's their country, they can want us or no, it's their decision.


----------



## Guest

rozam said:


> Aussimmi,
> 
> I know one thing: IT's either One's destiny to go to Australia or it is not:
> 
> e.g. When I took IELTS exam to apply for accountant, there was no category 1 2 or 3. So I got 7.5 overall but not 7 and above in each band. I applied for Accountant in December 2009. Then there occured the CSL. So I tried 2 more times for IELTS and Finally in July 2010 I got 7 and above in each band.- BUT CSL was removed. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Conclusion. It was my destiny to wait sooooooooooooooo long for a CO almost 1.5 years. Now I have a CO but I am not sure if it will be finalised soon, so if it doesn't and something again changes in July 2011, My application may get stuck again.
> WHAT CAN WE DOOOOOOOO? Nothing, it's their country, they can want us or no, it's their decision.


Hey calm down rozam!!! I have already said there is nothing to do. I was just trying to show that:

1. Processing is not fast currently.
2. If somebody is eager about this, there is some cause for concern.

There isn't anything we can do at this time, of course!!!


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> and there may be no. 6
> 
> 6) if DIAC cannot give u a CO until july 29, they will only apologise to u......and say good luck


I hope that doesn't happen!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

rozam said:


> Conclusion. It was my destiny to wait sooooooooooooooo long for a CO almost 1.5 years. Now I have a CO but I am not sure if it will be finalised soon, so if it doesn't and something again changes in July 2011, My application may get stuck again.
> WHAT CAN WE DOOOOOOOO? Nothing,* it's their country, they can want us or no, it's their decision*.


Are you saying that you have got no rights at all?
If they tell you tomorrow we changed our minds and you won't get your visa or your money back. even though you satisfied all visa requirements? 
That's what happened to cat4 people.


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Are you saying that you have got no rights at all?
> If they tell you tomorrow we changed our minds and you won't get your visa or your money back. even though you satisfied all visa requirements?
> That's what happened to cat4 people.


Yes it can happen and no one will be able to do anything!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rozam

HAYS said:


> Are you saying that you have got no rights at all?
> If they tell you tomorrow we changed our minds and you won't get your visa or your money back. even though you satisfied all visa requirements?
> That's what happened to cat4 people.


They will pay the money back, as far as I know that's what happened to CAT 4 who chose to withdraw.
And even if they don't give your money back, that's what we have chosen. The money we paid was the risk we TOOK for getting VISA


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Yes it can happen and no one will be able to do anything!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Unless I am missing something crucial, I would have to agree with iNinjaN's statement. I don't think there is much we can do. DIAC can come up with 1001 explanations for not granting visa. INCUDING that 'the number of slots simply filled up'. But that said, DIAC is a very customer oriented organization. I am simply concerned about the current delayed processing because of changes that are even beyond DIAC's control: ministrial decrees and suches.


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> Have u tried that? Would strongly suggest you try to call them!
> 
> As when earlier I called them, I wanted to give the trn but they first asked when did I applied?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I would tell them that i can't remember when i applied (not day, month or year) 
But they can always check it for me using my TRN

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

rozam said:


> They will pay the money back, as far as I know that's what happened to *CAT 4 who chose to withdraw*.
> And even if they don't give your money back, that's what we have chosen. The money we paid was the risk we TOOK for getting VISA


I don't need to add anything else.


----------



## hellorajshahi

Hey

Got may CO. I am 18th March email holder. 


I am from a HR country ( September 2010 applicant ) and got my CO on 08/06/2011. Everything was met except Form 80 . Then I uploaded the form 80 which shows Met in online status. 

Then my agent informed that my application is now in routine check by external agency . Itz may take several months. 

I think no body knows How and what is executed by external agency for security. Caz itz top secret matter. If any body have any idea about external agency check please share.

Thanking you.


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Unless I am missing something crucial, I would have to agree with iNinjaN's statement. I don't think there is much we can do. DIAC can come up with 1001 explanations for not granting visa. INCUDING that 'the number of slots simply filled up'. But that said, DIAC is a very customer oriented organization. I am simply concerned about the current delayed processing because of changes that are even beyond DIAC's control: ministrial decrees and suches.


I understand ur concern, but in today's call I asked her as whether there has been delay in past few weeks in CO allocation and she said yes there is. Then I asked what's the reason behind it, she said she is not allowed to discuss the internal working but be rest assured that ur application will no have a serious impact due to this. Max it might delay for couple of weeks from 18 June!

Hope this info helps!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> I would tell them that i can't remember when i applied (not day, month or year)
> But they can always check it for me using my TRN
> 
> Cheers


All the best!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Lawren4

hellorajshahi said:


> Hey
> 
> Got may CO. I am 18th March email holder.
> 
> 
> I am from a HR country ( September 2010 applicant ) and got my CO on 08/06/2011. Everything was met except Form 80 . Then I uploaded the form 80 which shows Met in online status.
> 
> Then my agent informed that my application is now in routine check by external agency . Itz may take several months.
> 
> I think no body knows How and what is executed by external agency for security. Caz itz top secret matter. If any body have any idea about external agency check please share.
> 
> Thanking you.



thank you for sharing.

can you describe your nominated occupation?

thanks~ best luck with external check

btw, external check may be in telephonic(common) or on door face to face (rare)

lawrence


----------



## Guest

hellorajshahi said:


> Hey
> 
> Got may CO. I am 18th March email holder.
> 
> 
> I am from a HR country ( September 2010 applicant ) and got my CO on 08/06/2011. Everything was met except Form 80 . Then I uploaded the form 80 which shows Met in online status.
> 
> Then my agent informed that my application is now in routine check by external agency . Itz may take several months.
> 
> I think no body knows How and what is executed by external agency for security. Caz itz top secret matter. If any body have any idea about external agency check please share.
> 
> Thanking you.


Many congrats man!!! No idea about external checks. Best of luck for the future!!!


----------



## iocampo

Last updated 8 June 2011.

Processing Dates 


Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer: 

Priority Group 2 

*Priority 2 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 2 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 20 May 2011
VE 176 (paper): 20 May 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 20 May 2011
VB 886 (paper): 20 May 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 20 May 2011
VF 475 (paper): 20 May 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 20 May 2011
VC 487 (paper): 20 May 2011


Priority Group 3

(See attached file: Important Information for Priority 3 clients.pdf)


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):1 June 2010
VE 175 (paper): 1 June 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 June 2010
VE 176 (paper): 1 June 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 1 June 2010
VF 475 (paper): 1 June 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and 
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 20 January 2011 
VB 885 (paper): 15 January 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 20 January 2011
VB 886 (paper): 15 January 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 20 January 2011
VC 487 (paper): 15 January 2011 

Priority Group 4 

As stated above, processing of priority group 4 applications can only commence once all applications from priority group 2 and 3 have been allocated for assessment. 

Priority Exempt Applications

Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:

Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476 
VF 476 (e-lodged): 20 February 2011
VF 476 (paper): 20 February 2011

Skilled – Regional subclass 887
VB 887 (e-lodged) 20 March 2011
VB 887 (paper): 20 March 2011


----------



## Ozhopeful

hellorajshahi said:


> Hey
> 
> Got may CO. I am 18th March email holder.
> 
> 
> I am from a HR country ( September 2010 applicant ) and got my CO on 08/06/2011. Everything was met except Form 80 . Then I uploaded the form 80 which shows Met in online status.
> 
> Then my agent informed that my application is now in routine check by external agency . Itz may take several months.
> 
> I think no body knows How and what is executed by external agency for security. Caz itz top secret matter. If any body have any idea about external agency check please share.
> 
> Thanking you.


First, Congrats!! Second, I heard that this external agency check is mainly for HR countries only.


----------



## iNinjaN

hellorajshahi said:


> Hey
> 
> Got may CO. I am 18th March email holder.
> 
> I am from a HR country ( September 2010 applicant ) and got my CO on 08/06/2011. Everything was met except Form 80 . Then I uploaded the form 80 which shows Met in online status.
> 
> Then my agent informed that my application is now in routine check by external agency . Itz may take several months.
> 
> I think no body knows How and what is executed by external agency for security. Caz itz top secret matter. If any body have any idea about external agency check please share.
> 
> Thanking you.


Congrats!!! Positive sigh!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

Well, well well.

I have to agree that it does look quite positive for those who got the email.

What i don't understand is why would they leave till the very last minute when it comes to CO allocation to those who got the email?

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

Forgot one thing.

Person responsible for the spreadsheet. Could you please add that i got the MARCH email.
I think i forgot to mention it when i filled out online form.

Let's hope that next week will be more productive than the current one.

Cheers


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> It gives no harm IF the rules don't change. IF, one fine morning you wake up to find a moratorium is placed on further processing for ANY reason - let us say Julia Gillard's government gets toppled and the new minister has some very different opinions - what then? I can't believe you guys are not realizing how essential it is for our apps to get processed as quickly as possible.


you are completly right ... this is our concern 

why Canadian Immigration is not doing like Aussie ... any changes will apply only on ppl who applied on or after the date of changes ...so at least you can know about your case , but this is different with DIAC . if the changes comes will apply backwords on all cases !! if new SOL comes you may be out !! despite that you may be applied 1 or 2 years before ... this is not acceptable


----------



## toti

HAYS said:


> I bet you would be saying / thinking something different, if you were stuck in Cat4 .
> 
> Those poor cat 4 folks are stuck there indefinitely. There is a very good chance that they will *NEVER *get their visas and refund on the money they spent on VAC, IELTS, PCCs, Medicals etc.
> 
> 
> Cheers


nobody will be refunded for MEDS , PCC ,IELTS, Translations ...only Application fee


----------



## HAYS

Guys.

Do you think that we will see some sort of announcement on the 20th in relation to the missed deadline? I can guarantee you that there will be quite a few unhappy visa applicants who won't get COs allocated by the 18th June.

What do you think?

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

*Conditions on visa*

Now I am concerned again, my agent reiterated that the main applicant must enter before the secondary applicant . This means I will have to change my flight in any case, this is just bull%^$.

She has submitted a PLE to hear the status of our application and she will let me know what they say. Good luck everyone!


----------



## zoranl

HAYS said:


> Guys.
> 
> Do you think that we will see some sort of announcement on the 20th in relation to the missed deadline? I can guarantee you that there will be quite a few unhappy visa applicants who won't get COs allocated by the 18th June.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Cheers


Hi HAYS,

I really don't know what to think anymore regarding DIAC and their work. Surely, they have a mind of their own and I don't think they care about any of us. 

Regarding your query maybe they will be so compassionate to announce some new plan and dates for processing, because a lot of people will make a complaint and PLE after June 18 for sure. We shall see soon enough.

Where will you be heading after your visa approval? As both of us are Accountants we'll be in the same shoes regarding finding a job Down Under. Do you think it will be possible to find some job before landing to Australia? 

My plan is to go to Sydney. I have a brother there.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

HermanB said:


> Now I am concerned again, my agent reiterated that the main applicant must enter before the secondary applicant . This means I will have to change my flight in any case, this is just bull%^$.
> 
> She has submitted a PLE to hear the status of our application and she will let me know what they say. Good luck everyone!


Stay positive Herman. I think everything will turn out ok after all.

I also got the March 18 mail and I am trying to analyze DIACs work but I give up and won't do it anymore. I will just wait for the decision. That is the best thing to do.

Hang on.

Zoran


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Now I am concerned again, my agent reiterated that the main applicant must enter before the secondary applicant . This means I will have to change my flight in any case, this is just bull%^$.
> 
> She has submitted a PLE to hear the status of our application and she will let me know what they say. Good luck everyone!


Well since Chaminda asked it directly form his CO, I would tend to believe in what Chaminda told you rather than what your agent told you. Why don't you tell your agent that somebody asked their CO and the CO himself said that secondary applicants can travel first? Let's see what she has to say to that...


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> Well since Chaminda asked it directly form his CO, I would tend to believe in what Chaminda told you rather than what your agent told you. Why don't you tell your agent that somebody asked their CO and the CO himself said that secondary applicants can travel first? Let's see what she has to say to that...


I did, and she does not believe it


----------



## hellorajshahi

Lawren4 said:


> thank you for sharing.
> 
> can you describe your nominated occupation?
> 
> thanks~ best luck with external check
> 
> btw, external check may be in telephonic(common) or on door face to face (rare)
> 
> lawrence


Dear

I am Mechanical Engineer. 

But job verification and security check by external agency are the same thing ? 

Most of our friends job verification done by phone and after that their specific work experience online status turned required to met. 

My specific work experience is now met, but police clearance certificate just shows received but not met.

I think external agency will verify my police clearance certificate as a part of security check. 

May be I am wrong if u have any thought please share.

Thanking you.


----------



## hellorajshahi

Ozhopeful said:


> First, Congrats!! Second, I heard that this external agency check is mainly for HR countries only.


Dear Ozhopeful

Thank you. Itz only for HR country


----------



## Artemisa

And finally the update:


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):1 June 2010
VE 175 (paper): 1 June 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 1 June 2010
VE 176 (paper): 1 June 2010


----------



## SlimNeo

got from a forum ...


As of July 1st there will be a 15% increase in visa application charges. The charges don't apply to all visas. They apply to all skilled migration, business skills and most family visas, but not to tourist and student visas. 

This is what DIAC says:

"From 1 July 2011, the Government will increase a number of visa application charges by 15 per cent. The changes will help offset the wider costs associated with the operation of the migration and temporary entrant program.

This increase in visa application charges will not apply to: tourist visas; student visas; second instalment investor retirement visas; second instalment contributory parent visas (which are increased in line with health, aged care and social security costs instead of by CPI); and humanitarian protection visas lodged in Australia, which are charged at a rate of $30 and not indexed. "


-Neo-


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Now I am concerned again, my agent reiterated that the main applicant must enter before the secondary applicant . This means I will have to change my flight in any case, this is just bull%^$.
> 
> She has submitted a PLE to hear the status of our application and she will let me know what they say. Good luck everyone!


yes that's the condition.

i remembered ur ticket date is july 2011 and ur wife's is oct 2011.

so is ur wife the primary applicant? since u followed this thread quite often, i thought u were the primary......


----------



## Lawren4

hellorajshahi said:


> Dear
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> But job verification and security check by external agency are the same thing ?
> 
> Most of our friends job verification done by phone and after that their specific work experience online status turned required to met.
> 
> My specific work experience is now met, but police clearance certificate just shows received but not met.
> 
> I think external agency will verify my police clearance certificate as a part of security check.
> 
> May be I am wrong if u have any thought please share.
> 
> Thanking you.


ur case is not common is our country. normally applicant in Chinese got sepcific work experience external check. so far i heard no one got PCC external check.

i do know some CO asked for both PCC certificate and CERTIFIED COPY of police station PCC original (with red offcial stamp/chops). donna if it was ur case...

any way, no need to worry and just convince CO that all ur evidences r true and real


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> yes that's the condition.
> 
> i remembered ur ticket date is july 2011 and ur wife's is oct 2011.
> 
> so is ur wife the primary applicant? since u followed this thread quite often, i thought u were the primary......


Yeah, my wife is the main applicant, might have to get a return ticket for her, but not sure. Some people said that the condition was not imposed on the secondary applicant. It really sucks though as either of us could have been the main applicant .


----------



## Lawren4

hellorajshahi said:


> Dear
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> But job verification and security check by external agency are the same thing ?
> 
> Most of our friends job verification done by phone and after that their specific work experience online status turned required to met.
> 
> My specific work experience is now met, but police clearance certificate just shows received but not met.
> 
> I think external agency will verify my police clearance certificate as a part of security check.
> 
> May be I am wrong if u have any thought please share.
> 
> Thanking you.



and thank you for sharing ur occupation.

it seemes there is still no/few 2010 aug/sep ACS applicants got CO ...

upset me


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Now I am concerned again, my agent reiterated that the main applicant must enter before the secondary applicant . This means I will have to change my flight in any case, this is just bull%^$.
> 
> She has submitted a PLE to hear the status of our application and she will let me know what they say. Good luck everyone!


Hope so much that u'll hear a good news!!! ray:


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Yeah, my wife is the main applicant, might have to get a return ticket for her, but not sure. Some people said that the condition was not imposed on the secondary applicant. It really sucks though as either of us could have been the main applicant .


I'm sure some one confirmed in this forum that it really doesn't matter who travels first. Only thing that matters is everyone should stamp before the expiration date..
 
even I would want to send my husband first and sort things for us when we arrive (me and the kid). It's easier for a guy to sort out a lot of matters when he is alone..


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> Hope so much that u'll hear a good news!!! ray:


Thank you voddy, but things will be okay either way. Decided that if by next Friday we don't hear anything, I will change my flight to December. All the best!!


----------



## orange12

yet another friday without news....
sigh.

i really hope a co comes by end june and my case finalised by end july.
sigh.


-aug2010 175 online applicant-


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Yeah, my wife is the main applicant, might have to get a return ticket for her, but not sure. Some people said that the condition was not imposed on the secondary applicant. It really sucks though as either of us could have been the main applicant .


always have a try, always have a PLE!

everything might be negotiable:juggle:


----------



## hellorajshahi

Lawren4 said:


> ur case is not common is our country. normally applicant in Chinese got sepcific work experience external check. so far i heard no one got PCC external check.
> 
> i do know some CO asked for both PCC certificate and CERTIFIED COPY of police station PCC original (with red offcial stamp/chops). donna if it was ur case...
> 
> any way, no need to worry and just convince CO that all ur evidences r true and real


Dear Lawren4

Yes , May be I am wrong and things vary case to case. I wrote all those thing from my own assumption . 

wish you best of luck and pray for me.

Thank you.


----------



## HermanB

*PLE unsuccessful*

Guys, DIAC is pissing me off, they really just don't care. Our agent submitted a PLE and got the following crappy response:

"Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Detailed information about allocation dates and processing for General Skilled Migration visas is available via a dedicated auto response email service. These time frames are updated fortnightly.

To obtain the current dates please send a blank email to:
[email protected]

For information about priority processing arrangements, please read the information on the department?s website at: General Skilled Migration

We request that you do not phone or use the on-line enquiry form to enquire about the status of applications which have not yet been allocated to a case officer.


Yours sincerely,
Sasha S.

General Skilled Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

What a load of BULL!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Guys, DIAC is pissing me off, they really just don't care. Our agent submitted a PLE and got the following crappy response:
> 
> "Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Detailed information about allocation dates and processing for General Skilled Migration visas is available via a dedicated auto response email service. These time frames are updated fortnightly.
> 
> To obtain the current dates please send a blank email to:
> [email protected]
> 
> For information about priority processing arrangements, please read the information on the department?s website at: General Skilled Migration
> 
> We request that you do not phone or use the on-line enquiry form to enquire about the status of applications which have not yet been allocated to a case officer.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> Sasha S.
> 
> General Skilled Migration
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> What a load of BULL!


OK I agree it's crap! But I think you should wait until 18th at least before starting to worry.


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> OK I agree it's crap! But I think you should wait until 18th at least before starting to worry.


Na, it's ok, as soon as price drops on plane ticket, going to rather change my flight and try get work here until December.


----------



## Onynz

HermanB said:


> Guys, DIAC is pissing me off, they really just don't care. Our agent submitted a PLE and got the following crappy response:
> 
> "Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Detailed information about allocation dates and processing for General Skilled Migration visas is available via a dedicated auto response email service. These time frames are updated fortnightly.
> 
> To obtain the current dates please send a blank email to:
> [email protected]
> 
> For information about priority processing arrangements, please read the information on the department?s website at: General Skilled Migration
> 
> We request that you do not phone or use the on-line enquiry form to enquire about the status of applications which have not yet been allocated to a case officer.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> Sasha S.
> 
> General Skilled Migration
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> What a load of BULL!


Not surprised... I got the same reply when a sent a PLE last June 6... its the same word for word...


----------



## codename

HermanB,
I think u should really calm down. Many people are waiting for their application to be processed too. I am also one of them( oct 2010 applicant) . Actually DIAC is doing a great job expediting the visa application process. The letter dated 18th March is giving us a light at the end of the tunnel tht our application may get process sooner than what we should wait. 

If u front loaded everything , then just wait. Many people sent in their application before u n me , people outside this forum ...so wait patiently. Life still goes on whether the visa granted. Its an icing on a cake to our life if visa is granted. I am looking forward to OZ because I heard OZ is a beautiful place and great place to stay at.

cheer up and be cool....and dont get emo on the PLE reply. At least u have reply, i dun hav reply from them. Its just a standard reply from them. 

hope u dun get offended with my words. But I think u should occupy ur time with other stuffs rather than this visa thingy. 

just 2 cents of mine. 

Sorry if my words make u unhappy.

cheer up.


----------



## HermanB

codename said:


> HermanB,
> I think u should really calm down. Many people are waiting for their application to be processed too. I am also one of them( oct 2010 applicant) . Actually DIAC is doing a great job expediting the visa application process. The letter dated 18th March is giving us a light at the end of the tunnel tht our application may get process sooner than what we should wait.
> 
> If u front loaded everything , then just wait. Many people sent in their application before u n me , people outside this forum ...so wait patiently. Life still goes on whether the visa granted. Its an icing on a cake to our life if visa is granted. I am looking forward to OZ because I heard OZ is a beautiful place and great place to stay at.
> 
> cheer up and be cool....and dont get emo on the PLE reply. At least u have reply, i dun hav reply from them. Its just a standard reply from them.
> 
> hope u dun get offended with my words. But I think u should occupy ur time with other stuffs rather than this visa thingy.
> 
> just 2 cents of mine.
> 
> Sorry if my words make u unhappy.
> 
> cheer up.


No worries, it is just a concern with plane tickets and entry of myself (secondary applicant), other than that not really anything.

Hope we get some news soon. All the best!!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> No worries, it is just a concern with plane tickets and entry of myself (secondary applicant), other than that not really anything.
> 
> Hope we get some news soon. All the best!!


I wouldn't try to console you knowing your situation there. You are exactly what I would be if I were there in that situ. 

I think we all should go out in to the beach and scream to vent the stress out

:hurt:


----------



## Sneha5

Hi everyone,

I just got a call from my agent that i have been appointed a case officer and I've been requested to submit my medical and PCC by the 7th of July! I guess 28 days. 

Im on 175, Software Engineer applied on the 14th of October 2010!

Those waiting for one....it will COME soon..... Good luck and god bless.


----------



## SlimNeo

Sneha5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got a call from my agent that i have been appointed a case officer and I've been requested to submit my medical and PCC by the 7th of July! I guess 28 days.
> 
> Im on 175, Software Engineer applied on the 14th of October 2010!
> 
> Those waiting for one....it will COME soon..... Good luck and god bless.


you should treat me.. once you are at aus lol 

wish you good luck ..

-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

*Changed flight*

Well, it's official. I rather changed my flight to the 10th of December, same flight as my wife. I do not want to take a chance on losing our visa (if we ever get it) because I tried to enter before my wife. I guess I'll try to find any kind of job over here, if I can find one of course, lol.

Even if we get the visa, let's say by the 10th of July (highly unlikely), it would not have been enough time to move places, sell my car and lots of other things.

Gz to all those who got CO's .

Cheers


----------



## iNinjaN

Sneha5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got a call from my agent that i have been appointed a case officer and I've been requested to submit my medical and PCC by the 7th of July! I guess 28 days.
> 
> Im on 175, Software Engineer applied on the 14th of October 2010!
> 
> Those waiting for one....it will COME soon..... Good luck and god bless.


Congrats sneha!! Good news!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

Sneha5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got a call from my agent that i have been appointed a case officer and I've been requested to submit my medical and PCC by the 7th of July! I guess 28 days.
> 
> Im on 175, Software Engineer applied on the 14th of October 2010!
> 
> Those waiting for one....it will COME soon..... Good luck and god bless.


Congratulation!!!!!!!!

:clap2:


----------



## Dhawal

Sneha5 said:


> Wow sneha5 Congrats for the CO allocation....


----------



## Dhawal

Sneha5 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please share which CO team was assigned to you...


----------



## aussieland

Sneha5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got a call from my agent that i have been appointed a case officer and I've been requested to submit my medical and PCC by the 7th of July! I guess 28 days.
> 
> Im on 175, Software Engineer applied on the 14th of October 2010!
> 
> Those waiting for one....it will COME soon..... Good luck and god bless.


Congrats Sneha...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kash2182

Hi sneha, also can you pls tell whether you receive 18 march mail?


----------



## Dhawal

aussieland said:


> Hi pankaj,
> So have you booked the flight tickets?When are you making your move?Resigned from your current job?Whats the plan?You havent updated us with anything since you got the visa....


----------



## Sneha5

Hi guys...Thank you so much for the wishes... thank you to everyone..Im sorry im unable to mention your code names individually... but you guys have been sharing so much of information... I only from recent started following this forum.may be about 2 months.... and I wish I had joined earlier! lol... you guys are awesome.... in encouraging each other and sharing info.... Lets all meet up one day with family.... in Auz...with a big bash.... 

Nope I did not get a Mar 18th mail. Its team 2!

I pray all of you'll out there soon get it... I also relied on what my agent told...they promised me before July 31...all those upto Dec 2010 wud be assigned!... Its proved... But slimNeo just msged me today morning inquiring whether i had got one... cos apparently according to his projections in terms of IT proff's I was next! haha.... yep will treat ya Neo in Auz!


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Neo,
> As per your infamous predictions....when should i get a CO?i guess we just applied 2 days apart....


----------



## Sneha5

Dhawal said:


> SlimNeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Neo,
> As per your infamous predictions....when should i get a CO?i guess we just applied 2 days apart....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i give it a try?! lol.... Within the next 2 weeks! :juggle:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

Sneha5 said:


> Hehe....no only SlimNeo can make an accurate prophecy like neo from the movie matrix....
> Anyways thanks sneha5 for the try and inspiration....


----------



## iNinjaN

So neo, please do predict for me that when will I get a co!! Feb 2011 applicant got 18 march email!


----------



## aussieland

Hi Dhawal,
Well I m here only in the view only mode..off late this thread is getting updated so much that I can't get it...

As far as my plans r concerned..I m thinking/planning to go via my current company..but it knw it not easy n there is no surety...I wll wait for another 2 odd months..before making a move myself if I think my current company is not sending it...
Wll update abt my plans as n when have some....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> you should treat me.. once you are at aus lol
> 
> wish you good luck ..
> 
> -Neo-


Hey neo, do predict for my case as well. Got 18 march email... Will give u party anywhere in Melbourne u know what I mean 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

aussieland said:


> Ohk...All the best for the plan...and do keep us updated....


----------



## Guest

Sneha5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got a call from my agent that i have been appointed a case officer and I've been requested to submit my medical and PCC by the 7th of July! I guess 28 days.
> 
> Im on 175, Software Engineer applied on the 14th of October 2010!
> 
> Those waiting for one....it will COME soon..... Good luck and god bless.


Hey, congrats!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Sneha5

Yes u r right Dhawal...!! 

Well...Neo... I've done some marketing for you! ;-)


----------



## HermanB

I am officially in the 'I don't give a crap anymore' mode, lol


----------



## voddy

Off for the week end!


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> Bye bye voddy.....Have a gr8 weekend.....


----------



## Guest

For me, the benchmark for DIAC processing speed shall be CO allocation to the following in the next week:

HermanB 
Lawren4
10mct

If HermanB/Lawren4 get CO on Monday, it will restore some faith in me that DIAC is processing at top speed. And the speed would be slower the more time it takes...


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> For me, the benchmark for DIAC processing speed shall be CO allocation to the following in the next week:
> 
> HermanB
> Lawren4
> 10mct
> 
> If HermanB/Lawren4 get CO on Monday, it will restore some faith in me that DIAC is processing at top speed. And the speed would be slower the more time it takes...


Breaking news!! Monday is a holiday!! Queen's Birthday! 

And I believe ITC anzsco applicants are moving ahead! Sneha is also a software engg!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Breaking news!! Monday is a holiday!! Queen's Birthday!
> 
> And I believe ITC anzsco applicants are moving ahead! Sneha is also a software engg!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


hellorajshahi is a mechanical engineer. He also got a CO recently. So it seems lots of different occupations are seeing progress.

OK, I'll move the 'benchmark' from Monday to Tuesday. But at the moment, I am highly sceptical of DIAC's processing speed. I mean it is UNFAIR that July 2010 applicants are sitting yet October people are getting COs. If they can do this, they can all of a sudden jump the queue and start processing March 2011 applicants. Then we would all be sitting dumbstruck at what happened. Gaurav, toti, Carol_E, voddy were the first benchmarks we set for processing speed. My scepticism will only truly end when they start getting COs...


----------



## SlimNeo

Sneha5 said:


> Yes u r right Dhawal...!!
> 
> Well...Neo... I've done some marketing for you! ;-)


Thanks Sneha ..  enjoy the weekend.. !!


Regards,
-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

Guys,
Here is my theory...

They have started behind the screen processing of most of the applications still Feb. Sneha's application would have picked up by some one 3 to 4 weeks back and would have done all her verification and now they just need there medicals and PCC.

Now you will ask how am saying this .. because my verification has started 3 weeks back.. i got a call from a agency who enquirer about my managers whom provide me a reference letter.. The person accidently made call to my personal number rather than my office . So am sure that DIAC is working behind the Screen. A CO wont come to say "hi" they will contact you only if any documents required, otherwise they will continue with the processing and will grant you visa. 

i will say, every one be cooll and wait till june end.. They will process applications till feb before they think of making any change in application processing.. 100% sure .. no proof.. I am just confident on it.. 

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

Just to add on..

The behind the screen processing of application till Feb end will start by June18th .. if you have a mail (march 18th) then the verification might take less time and there is a possibility of getting your visa in 4 to 6 weeks of time from June 18th .. 

so processing of applications before Feb would have started by now..

-Neo-


----------



## haseeb85uk

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> Here is my theory...
> 
> They have started behind the screen processing of most of the applications still Feb. Sneha's application would have picked up by some one 3 to 4 weeks back and would have done all her verification and now they just need there medicals and PCC.
> 
> Now you will ask how am saying this .. because my verification has started 3 weeks back.. i got a call from a agency who enquirer about my managers whom provide me a reference letter.. The person accidently made call to my personal number rather than my office . So am sure that DIAC is working behind the Screen. A CO wont come to say "hi" they will contact you only if any documents required, otherwise they will continue with the processing and will grant you visa.
> 
> i will say, every one be cooll and wait till june end.. They will process applications till feb before they think of making any change in application processing.. 100% sure .. no proof.. I am just confident on it..
> 
> -Neo-


MAke it April Plzzz


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> Here is my theory...
> 
> They have started behind the screen processing of most of the applications still Feb. Sneha's application would have picked up by some one 3 to 4 weeks back and would have done all her verification and now they just need there medicals and PCC.
> 
> Now you will ask how am saying this .. because my verification has started 3 weeks back.. i got a call from a agency who enquirer about my managers whom provide me a reference letter.. The person accidently made call to my personal number rather than my office . So am sure that DIAC is working behind the Screen. A CO wont come to say "hi" they will contact you only if any documents required, otherwise they will continue with the processing and will grant you visa.
> 
> i will say, every one be cooll and wait till june end.. They will process applications till feb before they think of making any change in application processing.. 100% sure .. no proof.. I am just confident on it..
> 
> -Neo-


IF we meet in Australia, you can be sure of a *LAVISH* treat from me. Best news I have heard for some time. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Carol E

Hi guys

First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:

thank you all and good luck to everybody


----------



## Indus

Guys,

Just to update you, we are done with our medicals yesterday and doctor told that she will be sending the result by courier. We have also sent a speedpost to AFP for police clearance today. The only pending thing from our side is the Indian PCC which we have applied online. We need to find an appointment with Bangalore Passport Seva kendra. Has anyone got any experience with collecting PCC from Bangalore?

Also, any pointer on how many days it will take to get the visa once every thing reaches there?

Wish you all goodluck for CO and grant. 

Cheers,
Indus


----------



## Indus

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> Here is my theory...
> 
> They have started behind the screen processing of most of the applications still Feb. Sneha's application would have picked up by some one 3 to 4 weeks back and would have done all her verification and now they just need there medicals and PCC.
> 
> Now you will ask how am saying this .. because my verification has started 3 weeks back.. i got a call from a agency who enquirer about my managers whom provide me a reference letter.. The person accidently made call to my personal number rather than my office . So am sure that DIAC is working behind the Screen. A CO wont come to say "hi" they will contact you only if any documents required, otherwise they will continue with the processing and will grant you visa.
> 
> i will say, every one be cooll and wait till june end.. They will process applications till feb before they think of making any change in application processing.. 100% sure .. no proof.. I am just confident on it..
> 
> -Neo-


I do agree with you. CO never contacted me until they needed the Medical and PCC from my side. They just marked everything as MET on the first day of allocating CO. I believe this is not possible until some person behind the scene worked on my case.


----------



## Guest

Carol E said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all and good luck to everybody


OKAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PROGRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best of luck Carol. And now finally, it will be Gaurav's turn. And let us not forget he is the man who started this momentous thread...

I say Gaurav's number will come within two weeks or less...


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Neo,
> Thanks a lot for the wonderful bit of information....Lets hope for getting CO asap....for all of us...I definitely wanna meet you down under..


----------



## Dhawal

Carol E said:


> Congrats Carol E for the CO allocation....Now its toti's and gaurav's turn...


----------



## SlimNeo

Carol E said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all and good luck to everybody


congrats...!!!!

ohh Carol.. i hope you saw my post day before yesterday.. you were the next in my 176 list .. 

next one is Gaurav .. he is getting it next week.. i will celebrate it here in my place .. bcz he is the author of this thread.. 



-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> congrats...!!!!
> 
> ohh Carol.. i hope you saw my post day before yesterday.. you were the next in my 176 list ..
> 
> next one is Gaurav .. he is getting it next week.. i will celebrate it here in my place .. bcz he is the author of this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> -Neo-


When will we get ours? Hehe, . Just much more relaxed, decided to change my flight to the 10th of December. I just couldn't handle hoping for the visa before the 26th of July and then have enough time before that to sell some things and help my wife move. If we get a case officer and visa, I will apply for secondary school teacher positions, if the interview me over video call and I somehow get a job offer, I will make a plan then. I will change my flight again to whatever date and then will probably have to get a return ticket for the missus, lol.

All the best to everyone!! And congratz Carol!!


----------



## SlimNeo

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> A quick analysis based on voddy’s time sheet https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
> The last reported 176 CO allocation is given below.
> 
> Ocampo|	Philippines| Philippines| 176| Relative| APP-5/7/2010 |CO-6/2/2011
> 
> 1)	Analysis on 176 apps
> 
> So it seems there is a considerable delay in CO allocation for 176 applications after MAY allocation. But some other forums reported CO allocation of 176 Sep guys, but I strongly believe that there should be some reason for these case to get processed while others left back. But currently 176 is stuck in May 2010 and allocation of iocampo with a CO this week giving a hope that they have restarted the 176 processing. *I think Carol E should be hearing from CO very soon. She is next in the list ...*
> 
> 
> 2)	Analysis on 175 apps
> 
> If you look at the list from top to till last Co allocation person, whoever got CO is actually ITC job (program analyst, software engineer, developer, Business analyst) holder.There is no one belongs to this ITC jobs had left out form allocation. you will see muralip a developer doesn’t have CO but he PM saying he got CO. All the people who are left out are belongs to job codes other than ITC.
> 
> Please have a look at the sheet... these is just based on few applications thats in our list...  but its seems to be interesting..
> 
> -Neo-


bold letters in my yesterdays post.. 

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

Carol E said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all and good luck to everybody


Congrats Carol!!! Finally some good news!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rozam

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats Carol!!! Finally some good news!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


COngrats Carol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoranl

Carol E said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all and good luck to everybody


Congrats Carol. I am happy for you. A progress after all.

Hopefully DIAC will speed up the processing of Accountants.

Take care.

Zoran


----------



## Artemisa

Congrats, Carol!


----------



## Kurama

Congrats Carol! I hope you receive your grant letter the soonest! Where and when do you plan to move?




Carol E said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all and good luck to everybody


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Carol E said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all and good luck to everybody


Congats Caroln


----------



## Onynz

Carol E said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all and good luck to everybody


Nice... now there seems to be some movement for 176 (relative-sponsored) applicant... i now have hope that my time will come next week...

Congrats....


----------



## Lawren4

iNinjaN said:


> Breaking news!! Monday is a holiday!! Queen's Birthday!
> 
> And I believe ITC anzsco applicants are moving ahead! Sneha is also a software engg!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


i also noticed Sneha's occupation.
hope rise for ACS applicants~~~~

maybe i will be allocated CO next Tuesday? haha
and then HermanB next Wednesday, and 10mnt next Thursday.


----------



## Lawren4

ausimmi said:


> For me, the benchmark for DIAC processing speed shall be CO allocation to the following in the next week:
> 
> HermanB
> Lawren4
> 10mct
> 
> If HermanB/Lawren4 get CO on Monday, it will restore some faith in me that DIAC is processing at top speed. And the speed would be slower the more time it takes...


thanks ausimmi

first time to be taken as 'benchmark'

my honor:clap2:

lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

ausimmi said:


> hellorajshahi is a mechanical engineer. He also got a CO recently. So it seems lots of different occupations are seeing progress.
> 
> OK, I'll move the 'benchmark' from Monday to Tuesday. But at the moment, I am highly sceptical of DIAC's processing speed. I mean it is UNFAIR that July 2010 applicants are sitting yet October people are getting COs. If they can do this, they can all of a sudden jump the queue and start processing March 2011 applicants. Then we would all be sitting dumbstruck at what happened. Gaurav, toti, Carol_E, voddy were the first benchmarks we set for processing speed. My scepticism will only truly end when they start getting COs...


i heard one 'roadside' saying:

each CO pick up 100 cases from the pool, by date ascending.
then every CO process his first of 100 cases.

that means, if u r the first case of the last CO(say u r Dec 2010 app), u may me processed earlier than the one who is 100th case of the first CO(say he is July 2010 app).

not sure if that conclusion stands on reality.

lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

ausimmi said:


> IF we meet in Australia, you can be sure of a *LAVISH* treat from me. Best news I have heard for some time. Thanks for sharing!!!!


i ever had drank Indian Lassi (a sort of yogurt) and it was tasty......


----------



## sansam

thanks for sharing all.....


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> i heard one 'roadside' saying:
> 
> each CO pick up 100 cases from the pool, by date ascending.
> then every CO process his first of 100 cases.
> 
> that means, if u r the first case of the last CO(say u r Dec 2010 app), u may me processed earlier than the one who is 100th case of the first CO(say he is July 2010 app).
> 
> not sure if that conclusion stands on reality.
> 
> lawrence


It sounds plausible, but look at the lag between CO/Visa allocation of cases here. Aussieland was granted a visa I think 2 months ago (don't recall correctly). He is a May 2010 applicant. Other May 2010 applicants got the CO only very recently. Carol E was right there at the very start of June 2010. She got a CO yesterday. Two November 2010 applicants got CO two weeks before. After that we haven't heard anything about November applicants. If this 'divvying up' was the case, we would be seeing _consistent_ progress. And I'll tell you what, there WAS consistent progress. But whether you agree or not, DIAC got delayed by something in the past one month. They haven't been processing 175 applications at the speed they normally do. Whether it was internal politics, or they had to attend training for the new points system, or many resources were diverted to the processing of the 485 visa, we don't know. But some delay occurred in the last one month or so. Now let us hope they resume a consistent approach. Nothing would be better than seeing a continuous string of CO allocations from Carol E to toti/voddy/Gaurav/orange etc. And if in the mean time Nov/Dec/Jan applicants also get processed, so much the better.


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> i ever had drank Indian Lassi (a sort of yogurt) and it was tasty......


*LAVISH* treat would be a lot more than Lassi  It would depend a lot on whether he is vegetarian or not and which type of Indian cuisine he likes OR if he wants some western flavor. But in any case it would be a *LOT* more than a glass of Lassi...


----------



## AusseExpat

Hello Friends,

I have been following this thread. You are all very helpful sharing information you have. 

I have registered to say Hi to everyone and share information if I have any.

Please help me adding application information in footnote ?

Good luck.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest

AusseExpat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread. People here are very helpful sharing information they have.
> 
> I have registered to say Hi to everyone and share information if I have any.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Thanks,


Welcome AusseExpat. Can you share your visa type, lodgement date, whether received March 18 email, and whether CO has been allocated or not?


----------



## AusseExpat

ausimmi said:


> Welcome AusseExpat. Can you share your visa type, lodgement date, whether received March 18 email, and whether CO has been allocated or not?


Systems Analyst, 175 Visa, Mar 2011. No March Email and CO. Currently working in Australia.


----------



## toti

ausimmi said:


> For me, the benchmark for DIAC processing speed shall be CO allocation to the following in the next week:
> 
> HermanB
> Lawren4
> 10mct
> 
> If HermanB/Lawren4 get CO on Monday, it will restore some faith in me that DIAC is processing at top speed. And the speed would be slower the more time it takes...


then what about us , we are july & aug 2010 ... i mean ( me , carol , gurave , and more of 176 family applicants ?!!


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> then what about us , we are july & aug 2010 ... i mean ( me , carol , gurave , and more of 176 family applicants ?!!


That's the benchmark for the 'later end' of the processing queue which seems to deal exclusively with 175 applications whose nominated occupation is anything but Accountant...


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all and good luck to everybody


Great ....


i'm very very happy to hear that Carol . thanks GOD
it's the best news i have heared in last few weeks , Finally they are processing pro-July 2010 , yaaaa

i hope to got my CO soooner , Gaurave , Voddy , everybody here i wish that we will get this happy moment sooner


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First i want to thank God WE FINALLY GOT CO TODAY :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all and good luck to everybody


Carol

could you please share with us which team is your co ? what he asked from you to submit ? any other information please ?


----------



## Lawren4

ausimmi said:


> It sounds plausible, but look at the lag between CO/Visa allocation of cases here. Aussieland was granted a visa I think 2 months ago (don't recall correctly). He is a May 2010 applicant. Other May 2010 applicants got the CO only very recently. Carol E was right there at the very start of June 2010. She got a CO yesterday. Two November 2010 applicants got CO two weeks before. After that we haven't heard anything about November applicants. If this 'divvying up' was the case, we would be seeing _consistent_ progress. And I'll tell you what, there WAS consistent progress. But whether you agree or not, DIAC got delayed by something in the past one month. They haven't been processing 175 applications at the speed they normally do. Whether it was internal politics, or they had to attend training for the new points system, or many resources were diverted to the processing of the 485 visa, we don't know. But some delay occurred in the last one month or so. Now let us hope they resume a consistent approach. Nothing would be better than seeing a continuous string of CO allocations from Carol E to toti/voddy/Gaurav/orange etc. And if in the mean time Nov/Dec/Jan applicants also get processed, so much the better.


very impressive analysis!
continuous string of CO allocations!


----------



## Abdelrahman

toti said:


> Great ....
> 
> 
> i'm very very happy to hear that Carol . thanks GOD
> it's the best news i have heared in last few weeks , Finally they are processing pro-July 2010 , yaaaa
> 
> i hope to got my CO soooner , Gaurave , Voddy , everybody here i wish that we will get this happy moment sooner


Hi all,

me too still waiting the CO allocation.
Just now done the medical test and will do the police tomorrow.
Just will try my chance before co allocation.
Congratulations to all of you especially Carol and every relative applicants 176 

Abed.


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> me too still waiting the CO allocation.
> Just now done the medical test and will do the police tomorrow.
> Just will try my chance before co allocation.
> Congratulations to all of you especially Carol and every relative applicants 176
> 
> Abed.


sorry to ask you again , what's your ANZSCO code ?


----------



## Abdelrahman

toti said:


> sorry to ask you again , what's your ANZSCO code ?


Mine is ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> Mine is ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist


hope that you will get your CO very soon


----------



## Abdelrahman

toti said:


> hope that you will get your CO very soon


thanks toti u too hope for you too to get the co very soon 

but how long soon do u think it will take ?


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> thanks toti u too hope for you too to get the co very soon
> 
> but how long soon do u think it will take ?


we have seen many cases for ppl who applied after july 2010 ( July - Aug ... etc .. even Nov 2010 ) and don't forget that as per official update of DIAC they already allocated CO to cases up to 01-June-2010 (despite there is no cases uploaded from 8-may til 30 june 2010) but that means thet they already ongoing for all cases of july and august , so maybe by next tuesday onwards you will get your CO ... GOD Bless


----------



## wwnde

I am new.

I lodged 175 on 26th August 2010. I got the famous 18th March emal. I have read of November Applicants having COs. Does it mean I am forgotten? How do I contact DIAC to find what may have happenned?


----------



## Guest

wwnde said:


> I am new.
> 
> I lodged 175 on 26th August 2010. I got the famous 18th March emal. I have read of November Applicants having COs. Does it mean I am forgotten? How do I contact DIAC to find what may have happenned?


Send an email to [email protected] after some time an auto-response email will be sent that will tell you the dates till which DIAC has processed the various visas. You should get worried when your lodgement date comes within these timelines AND six weeks have gone by without any contact from a CO.


----------



## Carol E

Thank you very much : Ausimmi, Dhawal, iNinjaN, rozam, Artemisa, Kurama, HermanB for your wishes.

I hope that by the end of this month all our dreams will come true.. 

thank you again and good luck to all in their next step.

good , better , best
never let it rest 
till the good is better 
and the better is best


----------



## Carol E

SlimNeo said:


> bold letters in my yesterdays post..
> 
> -Neo-


Yehh :clap2: ,I saw it, thank you very much SlimNeo it seams you have six sense!!!!


----------



## Carol E

zoranl said:


> Congrats Carol. I am happy for you. A progress after all.
> 
> Hopefully DIAC will speed up the processing of Accountants.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Zoran


Thank you zoranl very much for your feelings. I wish you will grant your visa sooon as you lodged your Medical & Pcc 

Best of luck

Carol


----------



## Carol E

Thank you chaminda.sampath , Onynz , Abdelrahman very much


----------



## Carol E

toti said:


> Great ....
> 
> 
> i'm very very happy to hear that Carol . thanks GOD
> it's the best news i have heared in last few weeks , Finally they are processing pro-July 2010 , yaaaa
> 
> i hope to got my CO soooner , Gaurave , Voddy , everybody here i wish that we will get this happy moment sooner


Thank you toti very much , I hope you too will hear from your co soon, Gaurave , Voddy and all.

Our Co requested Pcc & medical , I hope everything will be OK to the end.

God be with you 

Carol


----------



## Onynz

Carol E said:


> Thank you chaminda.sampath , Onynz , Abdelrahman very much


No worries... your success is ours too... Good luck on your next step... we hope to be in you shoes too in the coming weeks...


----------



## codename

hi all..please help to advise me ...when u guys stated down that PCC:SENT ...does that mean police clearance certificate and form80 were uploaded online or just the police clearance cert?

i m seeing people granted visa without contacted by the CO with all docs uploaded. Is form 80 submitted upon request or its compulsory 

please help. 

I am filling it up the form now ... 8 pages .. hope to get it done by today and upload it by next week


----------



## australia.uae

Hi all,

Hows everything? 

Congrats to all who got the GRANT, CO's and any good news from DIAC.

I was busy arranging things to move to the lovely land. Planning to leave by August. So I couldnt follow the thread that close. 

There is update for you.

New Skilled Occupations List from 1 July 2011
I am not sure if this is posted here already.


----------



## HermanB

I see there is some progress, but to be honest, I am not expecting a case officer before August or September for our case. We will just be grateful to have our visa before December this year when we really need to go.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> I see there is some progress, but to be honest, I am not expecting a case officer before August or September for our case. We will just be grateful to have our visa before December this year when we really need to go.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!


Herman, I think u will get a case officer in 24 June weekend!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Herman, I think u will get a case officer in 24 June weekend!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hey Ninja

Hope you been well, we're just taking it slow this weekend . Thanks, really hope we get a case officer so soon, but at least not a train smash anymore if we don't, as December is still a long ways off .

All the best and enjoy the remainder of the weekend!

Herman


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> I see there is some progress, but to be honest, I am not expecting a case officer before August or September for our case. We will just be grateful to have our visa before December this year when we really need to go.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!


yes there is some process for 176 - Family , we have here Carol ( july 2010) who got CO allocated on 10 June 2011, also i have traced another case from other fourms in Aug 2010 - 176 Family allocated CO as well on 6-June2011

here is the link

PomsInOz Forum - View Single Post - Family Sponsored 176- Where are you now?

i hope that delay of last few weeks comes to end , and they start processing July - Aug - sep - oct in current month


----------



## voddy

australia.uae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hows everything?
> 
> Congrats to all who got the GRANT, CO's and any good news from DIAC.
> 
> I was busy arranging things to move to the lovely land. Planning to leave by August. So I couldnt follow the thread that close.
> 
> There is update for you.
> 
> New Skilled Occupations List from 1 July 2011
> I am not sure if this is posted here already.


Thanks!!!! OK so the new list is quite harmless.. thank God!


----------



## melinscotland

Hi all, ok so I did get the march email as I've previously said. My Medicals
Say finalized in April but it's looking unlikely I'll get the promised case office at the end of the 12 wk period. So what can I do after the 12 wks ? Raise a Ple ? I don't really know what this is just seen chat about it ? I had such high hopes when I got the email but feeling a bit down about it all now . I know Im lucky to get the mail as some haven't so I don't mean to sound ungrateful. 
Visa applied for 176 family sponsor oct 2010 got march 18 th email . Medicals and police check done in April and finalized in April . Awaiting a co like the rest of
The world.


----------



## voddy

wwnde said:


> I am new.
> 
> I lodged 175 on 26th August 2010. I got the famous 18th March emal. I have read of November Applicants having COs. Does it mean I am forgotten? How do I contact DIAC to find what may have happenned?


hi welcome!..

can you enter ur details in the form below..
thanks


----------



## HermanB

melinscotland said:


> Hi all, ok so I did get the march email as I've previously said. My Medicals
> Say finalized in April but it's looking unlikely I'll get the promised case office at the end of the 12 wk period. So what can I do after the 12 wks ? Raise a Ple ? I don't really know what this is just seen chat about it ? I had such high hopes when I got the email but feeling a bit down about it all now . I know Im lucky to get the mail as some haven't so I don't mean to sound ungrateful.
> Visa applied for 176 family sponsor oct 2010 got march 18 th email . Medicals and police check done in April and finalized in April . Awaiting a co like the rest of
> The world.


Hi

Do not worry, you are not alone. I put my hope on that mail too much and booked a flight for the 26th of July. I already moved it to December on the same flight as my wife as I do not think we will get the visa by the 26th of July and it seems my wife has to validate the visa first .

Hopefully things will work out for all of us and we'll be starting our new lives in Oz soon. I for one can't wait to at last be at a place where we can really LIVE our lives and not to be confined in security complexes and earn peanuts as a salary. Currently I cannot even afford rent with just my salary, while over there rent will not even take half of my salary (after tax and medical levy). It will be such a better life for my wife and I .

All the best and know that this too will end .


----------



## wwnde

Is it an OZ holiday today? Not much is happenning


----------



## HermanB

wwnde said:


> Is it an OZ holiday today? Not much is happenning


Yeah, it's the queen's birthday today, so, no working today in Oz


----------



## Shabi

HermanB said:


> Yeah, it's the queen's birthday today, so, no working today in Oz


The Queen Elizabeth II birthday is on 21st April, how come they celebrate it today?


----------



## HermanB

Shabi said:


> The Queen Elizabeth II birthday is on 21st April, how come they celebrate it today?


No, hehe, the queen of Australia. They have a royal family there as well (to my knowledge) .


----------



## armandra

Shabi said:


> The Queen Elizabeth II birthday is on 21st April, how come they celebrate it today?


Here: Queen's Official Birthday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


armandra!


----------



## HermanB

armandra said:


> Here: Queen's Official Birthday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> armandra!


My bad


----------



## Bunyip02

HermanB said:


> No, hehe, the queen of Australia. They have a royal family there as well (to my knowledge) .


lol HermanB, you made my day 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 22/04/2011...


----------



## HermanB

Bunyip02 said:


> lol HermanB, you made my day 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 22/04/2011...


Hehe, I must be honest, I have my blonde moments, more often than I would like, .

Glad to make someone's day at least, hehe


----------



## Shabi

armandra said:


> Here: Queen's Official Birthday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> armandra!


haha

I was getting hopeful maybe today is not holiday


----------



## alfiat

voddy said:


> hi welcome!..
> 
> can you enter ur details in the form below..
> thanks


This Google spreadsheet is brilliant. From what I see, almost all July 2010 applicants and earlier have been allocated COs. This coming week or so should see August 10 applicants getting COs or straight grants. Probably 175 applicants first followed by 176.

Wish everyone here all the best! Please do share with us if there are any changes to your status.


----------



## Shabi

alfiat said:


> This Google spreadsheet is brilliant. From what I see, almost all July 2010 applicants and earlier have been allocated COs. This coming week or so should see August 10 applicants getting COs or straight grants. Probably 175 applicants first followed by 176.
> 
> Wish everyone here all the best! Please do share with us if there are any changes to your status.


Hope so and desperately want to hear from CO at earliest. I plan to go for medical & PCC next week regardless of CO allocation, maybe I'm granted straight away.


----------



## alfiat

Shabi said:


> Hope so and desperately want to hear from CO at earliest. I plan to go for medical & PCC next week regardless of CO allocation, maybe I'm granted straight away.


Thinking positively is the way to go. I am also planning to get my medicals and PCC done soon. Hoping for a straight grant as well.


----------



## Shabi

alfiat said:


> Thinking positively is the way to go. I am also planning to get my medicals and PCC done soon. Hoping for a straight grant as well.


My husband called the agent a littile earlier to ask for front loading the medical & PCC. 
Agent recommended us not to proceed now and wait until first week of July (whether its beacuse of 1 July changes or not I don't really know)

He also said we may hear from CO within 1 or 2 weeks and some cases like us who hear later from CO may grant visa immediately after submitting medcials & PCC.

So its better to wait for CO's advice he said.


----------



## toti

Shabi said:


> My husband called the agent a littile earlier to ask for front loading the medical & PCC.
> Agent recommended us not to proceed now and wait until first week of July (whether its beacuse of 1 July changes or not I don't really know)
> 
> He also said we may hear from CO within 1 or 2 weeks and some cases like us who hear later from CO may grant visa immediately after submitting medcials & PCC.
> 
> So its better to wait for CO's advice he said.


i have asked my agent also for the same thing , i want to go for meds and pcc and upload it , but my agent recommended my to not , and he said the may be by coming weeks we will hear from CO , then we will go for it ...

also i cannot uploaded myself , my agent is the authrized one to do


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> i have asked my agent also for the same thing , i want to go for meds and pcc and upload it , but my agent recommended my to not , and he said the may be by coming weeks we will hear from CO , then we will go for it ...
> 
> also i cannot uploaded myself , my agent is the authrized one to do


Just want to apologise, I always thought you received the March mail. I am at the point where I would just be grateful to get the visa before December. If that happens, I will already be jumping through the ceiling with joy .

All the best toti!!


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> i have asked my agent also for the same thing , i want to go for meds and pcc and upload it , but my agent recommended my to not , and he said the may be by coming weeks we will hear from CO , then we will go for it ...
> 
> also i cannot uploaded myself , my agent is the authrized one to do


I guess if you have used an agent, they would like to safeguard both their interests and yours. 
Therefore they would rather wait for official request from CO once CO has been assigned.

Since I am not using an agent, I have the option of just doing it. However there is some risk as I have not received March 18 e-mail. 
I'm just hoping for the best.


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Just want to apologise, I always thought you received the March mail. I am at the point where I would just be grateful to get the visa before December. If that happens, I will already be jumping through the ceiling with joy .
> 
> All the best toti!!


no worries Herman , hope you will get you CO then Grant very soooon , 

i have noticed in other forum theat some of Aug & Sep 2010 - 176 Family Cases have been allocated to CO or even Grant !!

also here we have Carol - July 2010 - assigned to CO as well

things are moving again after few weeks of delaying 

hoping that your CO and mine comes very soon ... By GOD Blessing and Grace

please Guys check this links 

Family Sponsored 176- Where are you now? - Page 3 - PomsInOz Forum

this Sep-2010 -176 Family who got CO in May-25 and grant in 6 June 2011


----------



## Shabi

HermanB said:


> Just want to apologise, I always thought you received the March mail. I am at the point where I would just be grateful to get the visa before December. If that happens, I will already be jumping through the ceiling with joy .
> 
> All the best toti!!


December is quite a long time and since you uploaded everything it is most probabale to get grant before that time.

Your previous visa expectation (26 July) was quite irrational (though you may still get grant right away) but December seems accessible.

Hang on, Australia seems very close


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> no worries Herman , hope you will get you CO then Grant very soooon ,
> 
> i have noticed in other forum theat some of Aug & Sep 2010 - 176 Family Cases have been allocated to CO or even Grant !!
> 
> also here we have Carol - July 2010 - assigned to CO as well
> 
> things are moving again after few weeks of delaying
> 
> hoping that your CO and mine comes very soon ... By GOD Blessing and Grace
> 
> please Guys check this links
> 
> Family Sponsored 176- Where are you now? - Page 3 - PomsInOz Forum
> 
> this Sep-2010 -176 Family who got CO in May-25 and grant in 6 June 2011



One thing to note is that this applicant is from a LR country. I think there are a few others from LR countries as well. 
I wonder whether coming from a LR country is a factor in this case for a quick grant.

As we all know, some HR applicants have gone through intensive external checks taking months. 
Yet, there are some other HR applicants who get grants within a few weeks or days of getting CO.


----------



## HermanB

Shabi said:


> December is quite a long time and since you uploaded everything it is most probabale to get grant before that time.
> 
> Your previous visa expectation (26 July) was quite irrational (though you may still get grant right away) but December seems accessible.
> 
> Hang on, Australia seems very close


Thank you, at that stage it seemed very possible, but, everyone makes a wrong decision sometimes, at least it wasn't a too costly one . Good luck for you too!!


----------



## Shabi

alfiat said:


> One thing to note is that this applicant is from a LR country. I think there are a few others from LR countries as well.
> I wonder whether coming from a LR country is a factor in this case for a quick grant.
> 
> As we all know, some HR applicants have gone through intensive external checks taking months.
> Yet, there are some other HR applicants who get grants within a few weeks or days of getting CO.


Being from a LR country will definitley shorten the external check, I've seen many who got visa less than a year. 
On the other hand, I have seen HR applicants (as per my agent's statistics) who grant visa within a shorter time than expected but haven't seen any HR applicant who is granted visa less than a year time.


----------



## HermanB

Shabi said:


> Being from a LR country will definitley shorten the external check, I've seen many who got visa less than a year.
> On the other hand, I have seen HR applicants (as per my agent's statistics) who grant visa within a shorter time than expected but haven't seen any HR applicant who is granted visa less than a year time.


Well, I think external checks are most probably only performed on some cases from HR countries, not all cases. There are probably various factors that will play a role. For instance, my wife, who is the main applicant, is originally from Taiwan and has a Taiwanese passport. She applied with her South African passport (in retrospect we should have used here Taiwanese one).

Yet it would seem they do not need to do external checks, hence the 18 March mail. Of course I could be wrong, but I see no reason why external security checks would be done on us as we are not a security threat. But these are the things I have no clue about though .


----------



## Shabi

HermanB said:


> Well, I think external checks are most probably only performed on some cases from HR countries, not all cases. There are probably various factors that will play a role. For instance, my wife, who is the main applicant, is originally from Taiwan and has a Taiwanese passport. She applied with her South African passport (in retrospect we should have used here Taiwanese one).
> 
> Yet it would seem they do not need to do external checks, hence the 18 March mail. Of course I could be wrong, but I see no reason why external security checks would be done on us as we are not a security threat. But these are the things I have no clue about though .


Yeah It can be true, at least looking at my & hubby's Picture they should understand that we are not a threat


----------



## HermanB

*Please only watch if you are okay with graphic violence*

Guys, this is completely off topic, but please see how bad things can get in a country in Africa. In this video (real story made international headlines) it is shown how a Zimbabwean man is bludgeoned to death just because he is a foreigner. News24.com: Galleries: South Africa: Breaking News

Can you see now why so many South Africans like ourselves are so desperate to get out of here? I am Afrikaans and my wife is Taiwanese, so they see us as foreigners as well. Please be aware for anyone wanting to travel to South Africa, do not do so, no matter what they say, it is not safe here.

All the best to everyone for their visa grants!!


----------



## Artemisa

HermanB, 

Some years ago, there was a condition in the visas saying that the secondary applicants should enter after the primary one. But all the newer visa I've asked did not have this condition. 

Visa condition 8502

So... until the visa is granted, it's not possible to know if it will have this condition. Probably not.


----------



## yks

Hello Everyone.

Could some one tell me how do you inform the DIAC that you have undergone the Medical tests.


I did this with the Medibank health Solutions in Parramatta.
And i guess i would be receiving the sealed package containing the reports in few days.

Is there any provision that you can inform this online to DIAC?

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Well, I think external checks are most probably only performed on some cases from HR countries, not all cases. There are probably various factors that will play a role. For instance, my wife, who is the main applicant, is originally from Taiwan and has a Taiwanese passport. She applied with her South African passport (in retrospect we should have used here Taiwanese one).
> 
> Yet it would seem they do not need to do external checks, hence the 18 March mail. Of course I could be wrong, but I see no reason why external security checks would be done on us as we are not a security threat. But these are the things I have no clue about though .


off topic:

since your wife is taiwanese, you should use her traditional chinese philosophy to calm you down.

just ask her for explain the meaning of shui-dao-qu-cheng(chinese: 水到渠成)


----------



## HermanB

Artemisa said:


> HermanB,
> 
> Some years ago, there was a condition in the visas saying that the secondary applicants should enter after the primary one. But all the newer visa I've asked did not have this condition.
> 
> Visa condition 8502
> 
> So... until the visa is granted, it's not possible to know if it will have this condition. Probably not.


Thank you. Yeah, we will see once we get our grant letter (IF we ever get it). Hope things move along soon, it's really getting ridiculous. All the best!!


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> off topic:
> 
> since your wife is taiwanese, you should use her traditional chinese philosophy to calm you down.
> 
> just ask her for explain the meaning of shui-dao-qu-cheng(chinese: 水到渠成)


Hehe, I will Lawrence, thank you. I'm just not that positive about the process anymore, I would be surprised if we even get a case officer by the end of this month (which I strongly doubt).

All the best for you!!!


----------



## toti

today is Tusdeay , first day after weekend and public holyday , hope they move fast this week as alot of 18-march email receivers and 176 family are waiting to hear any good news from them


----------



## SlimNeo

Guys.. 

If anyone who is reading this post who is a 

1) 175 applicant 
2) who applied between October 2010 and November 2010 
3) ANCO code is any of the following below 

ICT business analyst
Systems analyst
Analyst programmer
Developer programmer
Software engineer

Please post your details....

you can also update in the voddy's xls. Please click below link..

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

Thanks in advance
-Neo-


----------



## rozam

HermanB said:


> Hehe, I will Lawrence, thank you. I'm just not that positive about the process anymore, I would be surprised if we even get a case officer by the end of this month (which I strongly doubt).
> 
> All the best for you!!!


HermanB,

I am sure you will get your case officer very soon.
I know it's hard, all day long thinking on it. But I have been waiting for a case officer from *December 2009*, and I got it on *May 2011*.

And the most horrible was, then when I was waiting it was not clear when I would get it.
At least here it's clear, that *the latest *as soon as diac update shows your timeframe, you have your CO.
Soooooooooo, I am sure you will not wait soooooo long.


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> today is Tusdeay , first day after weekend and public holyday , hope they move fast this week as alot of 18-march email receivers and 176 family are waiting to hear any good news from them


Let's hope that you and the other August applicants get allocated with COs this week.


----------



## HermanB

rozam said:


> HermanB,
> 
> I am sure you will get your case officer very soon.
> I know it's hard, all day long thinking on it. But I have been waiting for a case officer from *December 2009*, and I got it on *May 2011*.
> 
> And the most horrible was, then when I was waiting it was not clear when I would get it.
> At least here it's clear, that *the latest *as soon as diac update shows your timeframe, you have your CO.
> Soooooooooo, I am sure you will not wait soooooo long.


Very true, I can't imagine how bad it must have been for you . I should be grateful that we have a chance to get it sooner rather than later.

All of the best!!!


----------



## Lawren4

SlimNeo said:


> Guys..
> 
> If anyone who is reading this post who is a
> 
> 1) 175 applicant
> 2) who applied between October 2010 and November 2010
> 3) ANCO code is any of the following below
> 
> ICT business analyst
> Systems analyst
> Analyst programmer
> Developer programmer
> Software engineer
> 
> Please post your details....
> 
> you can also update in the voddy's xls. Please click below link..
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0
> 
> Thanks in advance
> -Neo-


Neo,

I'm 175 online applicant on 24 Oct 2010, with occupation 261111 ICT Business.

so far no CO. all files uploaded but Form 80.

good luck to all!

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Hehe, I will Lawrence, thank you. I'm just not that positive about the process anymore, I would be surprised if we even get a case officer by the end of this month (which I strongly doubt).
> 
> All the best for you!!!


i still in faith with my luck(not with DIAC....)

hope both of us get CO before 20th June 2011


----------



## toti

Silent Day !! 

no news yet 

ot we get used to hear the good news only on Fridays before the weekend starts !


----------



## SlimNeo

Lawren4 said:


> i still in faith with my luck(not with DIAC....)
> 
> hope both of us get CO before 20th June 2011


Hi Lawren,
It seems you have not updated the ANZCO code in the voddy's list .. I find in some other forum that your code is BA ... Is it correct ??


----------



## HermanB

Ah well, another day gone, another disappointment. Have a wonderful day/evening everyone!!


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Ah well, another day gone, another disappointment. Have a wonderful day/evening everyone!!


is it still public holiday there


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> is it still public holiday there


Nope


----------



## Lawren4

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Lawren,
> It seems you have not updated the ANZCO code in the voddy's list .. I find in some other forum that your code is BA ... Is it correct ??


neo,

i cannot visit voddy's 2 lists in china.
my code is 261111 that means ict business analyst, and BA is for short(Business Analyst).

so not a big peoblem.

still no DIAC news today
keep waiting


----------



## HermanB

Hate to be the guy to be 'doom-saying', but i just have this feeling once we do get another update from the DIAC we will be unpleasantly surprised again. I do hope I'm wrong, but my bad feelings are rarely wrong .

All the best everyone!


----------



## mathuraj2010

Dear all,
I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Hate to be the guy to be 'doom-saying', but i just have this feeling once we do get another update from the DIAC we will be unpleasantly surprised again. I do hope I'm wrong, but my bad feelings are rarely wrong .
> 
> All the best everyone!


YES

i fell that next update will be : up to 30 Jun 2010 !?!!!!
(despite that we truly 100% sure that no one from 8-may till 30 june applied  )


any way as i told you before may be the remaing days of current week they will work only for 18-March cases to finalized it ? may be who know 

GOD do the best to all of you and me also


----------



## HermanB

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


Congratz!!!! When did you apply, 18 March mail, etc? *I found it, sorry .* I am sorry if you have put it on here already, going to look. But if I cannot find, would you mind reposting?

All the best!!


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> YES
> 
> i fell that next update will be : up to 30 Jun 2010 !?!!!!
> (despite that we truly 100% sure that no one from 8-may till 30 june applied  )
> 
> 
> any way as i told you before may be the remaing days of current week they will work only for 18-March cases to finalized it ? may be who know
> 
> GOD do the best to all of you and me also


Anything is possible I guess, lol. Thank you for the wishes and all the best toti!!


----------



## Dhawal

mathuraj2010 said:


> Wow mathuraj,
> Congrats for the grant...


----------



## iNinjaN

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


Congrats!! Some good news today!!
:clap2:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Lawren4

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


congratulations!

at least DIAC works today!


----------



## Guest

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


Congratz.


----------



## Onynz

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


Congrats... 

now we know that DIAC is not on a stand still again...


----------



## NewInPerth

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


Congratulations. When did you apply.


----------



## uroojs

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..



Congrats Mathuraj2010

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


lane:


----------



## NewInPerth

hi, I'd interested to know if anyone has an idea of which 175 applications (as in date) have had a CO assigned?


----------



## voddy

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


Congratulations!!!! :clap2:


----------



## orange12

when will my turn come.... im aug 10 applicant!!! 
we are only 4 days away from june 18, i am very sure DIAC wont be able to fulfil their march 18 dateline. and what can we do but wait. and wait. and wait. 
helpless.


----------



## mathuraj2010

HermanB said:


> Congratz!!!! When did you apply, 18 March mail, etc? *I found it, sorry .* I am sorry if you have put it on here already, going to look. But if I cannot find, would you mind reposting?
> 
> All the best!!


Hi Herman,
I have updatedmy details in the link provided..
applied 175 visa on sep 9 2010. Program Analyst, CO Allocated - may 17 2010


----------



## alfiat

NewInPerth said:


> hi, I'd interested to know if anyone has an idea of which 175 applications (as in date) have had a CO assigned?


You can refer to Voddy's Google spreadsheet. Link is in his signature.
It gives a good snapshot of DIAC progress to date.


----------



## Guest

It seems to me that DIAC is NOT processing all applications at a fast speed. DIAC seems to have a criteria to judge which applications need not go through the usual internal/external checks and is only processing such applications at a fast pace. They seem to be taking their sweet time with the rest. I am saying this because even in India some people are facing internal/external checks taking up to 3 months: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/48638-diac-contact-3.html#post542218


----------



## mathuraj2010

mathuraj2010 said:


> Hi Herman,
> I have updatedmy details in the link provided..
> applied 175 visa on sep 9 2010. Program Analyst, CO Allocated - may 17 2010


Oops sorry CO allocated on may 17 2011


----------



## orange12

when will my turn come.... im aug 10 applicant!!! 
we are only 4 days away from june 18, i am very sure DIAC wont be able to fulfil their march 18 dateline. and what can we do but wait. and wait. and wait. 
helpless.


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> It seems to me that DIAC is NOT processing all applications at a fast speed. DIAC seems to have a criteria to judge which applications need not go through the usual internal/external checks and is only processing such applications at a fast pace. They seem to be taking their sweet time with the rest. I am saying this because even in India some people are facing internal/external checks taking up to 3 months: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/48638-diac-contact-3.html#post542218


That's an old blog of 2010, at that time normal processing once CO allocated was 2-3 months!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

orange12 said:


> when will my turn come.... im aug 10 applicant!!!
> we are only 4 days away from june 18, i am very sure DIAC wont be able to fulfil their march 18 dateline. and what can we do but wait. and wait. and wait.
> helpless.


It must be your occupation which is delaying the process. I heard that different CO teams handle different occupations. I THINK radiographer is a specialized area and the CO team that is supposed to take over your case must be one of those slow ones. But this doesn't mean it is never going to happen..just that it'll get delayed (may be a week or two) 

[complete hypothesis]


----------



## Onynz

voddy said:


> It must be your occupation which is delaying the process. I heard that different CO teams handle different occupations. I THINK radiographer is a specialized area and the CO team that is supposed to take over your case must be one of those slow ones. But this doesn't mean it is never going to happen..just that it'll get delayed (may be a week or two)
> 
> [complete hypothesis]


I don't think it based on nominated skill... I am speculating though that VE 175 is prioritized more than VE 176 (relative sponsored)


----------



## voddy

Onynz said:


> I don't think it based on nominated skill... I am speculating though that VE 175 is prioritized more than VE 176 (relative sponsored)


humm yes..could be.. But shouldn't they give priority if you are backed up by some one already there? which should be a plus point.


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> That's an old blog of 2010, at that time normal processing once CO allocated was 2-3 months!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


The message whose link I provided within that thread was posted today. The person is a 176 SS applicant and has a CO since Feb 2011.


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> The message whose link I provided within that thread was posted today. The person is a 176 SS applicant and has a CO since Feb 2011.


Ohh I missed that!! Then most likely his CO is on year long vacation  

On a serious note, not sure what's happening in DIAC... Somehow today I m feeling too negative that they have again gone very slow in processing.... Now though I have 18 march email but I doubt I will get pr by July end 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## krishz

Hi All,

Today is the 70th day (from the day I saw my online status changed to MET) but still no updates from DIAC....and called them ample of times but couldn't speak to anyone......Please guys suggest me what to do????


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Ohh I missed that!! Then most likely his CO is on year long vacation
> 
> On a serious note, not sure what's happening in DIAC... Somehow today I m feeling too negative that they have again gone very slow in processing.... Now though I have 18 march email but I doubt I will get pr by July end
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


It can still go both ways. The next update AND the fact that toti/voddy/Gaurav/orange get COs would be solid evidence of progress. Have you noticed that with the June 8 update the timeline moved forward from March 30 2010 to June 1 2010? This is in itself just 2 months and approx. 1 month can be discarded because no apps were allowed during that time. I remember reading somewhere - but can't remember where exactly - that the main reason for the May 2010 application restriction was that too many people were lodging applications due to the (at the time) upcoming July 1 2010 changes. So much so that DIAC's capacity to handle them was being affected. IF this is true, then it could be one explanation for the current slow processing.


----------



## HermanB

I wish I could help everyone here understand what's happening with their cases, but not even sure what's happening with ours . I am also very negative about this whole thing at the moment, not even sure if we will ever get that visa. It seems some people are either just very lucky or there is something they know that we don't .

All the best everyone!!


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the 70th day (from the day I saw my online status changed to MET) but still no updates from DIAC....and called them ample of times but couldn't speak to anyone......Please guys suggest me what to do????


Waiting and calling are the only two options for now. Try raising a status PLE at the 90 day (3 months) mark and ask politely about the status. By the way, do you hang up after some time when calling DIAC? What is the max amount of time you have been on the line? Try calling early in the morning and then try keeping on the line for 1 hour or 1.5 hours.


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> I wish I could help everyone here understand what's happening with their cases, but not even sure what's happening with ours . I am also very negative about this whole thing at the moment, not even sure if we will ever get that visa. It seems some people are either just very lucky or there is something they know that we don't .
> 
> All the best everyone!!


Nopes, its all about DIAC's super-secret criteria that's all. They can't know something which even migration agents don't know!!!


----------



## HermanB

ausimmi said:


> Nopes, its all about DIAC's super-secret criteria that's all. They can't know something which even migration agents don't know!!!


Yeah, I know, lol. Just getting very frustrated as they raised expectations and come up with all kinds of excuses. I understand the fact that it is their country and they can do what they want, but there is still that thing called common courtesy and professionalism.

Ah well, not much we can do though I guess. All the best ausimmi!


----------



## wwnde

ausimmi said:


> Nopes, its all about DIAC's super-secret criteria that's all. They can't know something which even migration agents don't know!!!


Its very frustrating...... lots of us have been skipped. I wonder what criteria is in use


----------



## aussieland

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


Congrats mathuraj..for the grant letter..hope it brings some fresh showers of hope to the waiting guys...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> It can still go both ways. The next update AND the fact that toti/voddy/Gaurav/orange get COs would be solid evidence of progress. Have you noticed that with the June 8 update the timeline moved forward from March 30 2010 to June 1 2010? This is in itself just 2 months and approx. 1 month can be discarded because no apps were allowed during that time. I remember reading somewhere - but can't remember where exactly - that the main reason for the May 2010 application restriction was that too many people were lodging applications due to the (at the time) upcoming July 1 2010 changes. So much so that DIAC's capacity to handle them was being affected. IF this is true, then it could be one explanation for the current slow processing.


Yeah! And I feel the number of 175 applications will reduce from Dec 2010 as state migration started and many people lodged under state migration... So I am actually eagerly waiting for diac to start dec 2010 applicant processing... Once that starts they will reach to feb in couple of weeks I hope 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

Well, in about 36 hours I'm away from internet access until Sunday evening, thus I will be taking a 'forced' break, hehe. Not that anything will happen in that time anyways (not with our case anyways).

Have a good one everyone and good luck with the remainder of the week!!


----------



## Lawren4

krishz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the 70th day (from the day I saw my online status changed to MET) but still no updates from DIAC....and called them ample of times but couldn't speak to anyone......Please guys suggest me what to do????


raise a PLE


----------



## Carol E

mathuraj2010 said:


> Dear all,
> I got the 175 visa pre-grant letter today. uploaded my Indian PCC on june 10th and got the letter today...
> Wish everyone get their visa soon,. all the very best..


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Congratulation mathuraj2010
Good Luck


----------



## iwh_aus

Hello all,
A couple of weeks of absence from this thread, and guess what, I went through 80 pages of this thread this morning. This is definitely one of the busiest threads out there.
Congrats to all those who received the grant or CO allocation. I am truly happy for you folks. For the rest, good luck, and be calm and hopeful. Good news is just around the corner.
The news from my side is that we have gotten our visas evidenced (visa labels attached to our passports). Planning to move around September-October timeframe. Me and my hubby are going to apply for jobs in the meantime and see if can get any traction on that front. Will keep this forum updated as and when any plans get finalized.

@Herman,
I understand that you have already changed your flight tickets so this may not be of any interest to you any more but i still wanted to share the info. My hubby wanted to go before me and since I am the primary applicant, we were not sure if he can or not. A similar situation as yours. So, we contacted our CO and she told us that since she has not place any conditions on the visa that has been granted, the applicants can enter Oz in any order including before her entry. So, it actually depends on whether the CO approving your case places the 8502 condition on your visa or not, which determines whether the primary applicant has to enter Oz before the rest. All the best to you.

This is it for now from my side. Good luck to all the forum members. And let's plan a big party in Ozland when all of us reach there.

Thanks



HermanB said:


> Well, in about 36 hours I'm away from internet access until Sunday evening, thus I will be taking a 'forced' break, hehe. Not that anything will happen in that time anyways (not with our case anyways).
> 
> Have a good one everyone and good luck with the remainder of the week!!


----------



## HermanB

iwh_aus said:


> Hello all,
> A couple of weeks of absence from this thread, and guess what, I went through 80 pages of this thread this morning. This is definitely one of the busiest threads out there.
> Congrats to all those who received the grant or CO allocation. I am truly happy for you folks. For the rest, good luck, and be calm and hopeful. Good news is just around the corner.
> The news from my side is that we have gotten our visas evidenced (visa labels attached to our passports). Planning to move around September-October timeframe. Me and my hubby are going to apply for jobs in the meantime and see if can get any traction on that front. Will keep this forum updated as and when any plans get finalized.
> 
> @Herman,
> I understand that you have already changed your flight tickets so this may not be of any interest to you any more but i still wanted to share the info. My hubby wanted to go before me and since I am the primary applicant, we were not sure if he can or not. A similar situation as yours. So, we contacted our CO and she told us that since she has not place any conditions on the visa that has been granted, the applicants can enter Oz in any order including before her entry. So, it actually depends on whether the CO approving your case places the 8502 condition on your visa or not, which determines whether the primary applicant has to enter Oz before the rest. All the best to you.
> 
> This is it for now from my side. Good luck to all the forum members. And let's plan a big party in Ozland when all of us reach there.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for letting me know! Well, if we get our visa (by some miracle) soon, I will be applying for positions in Melbourne. Should I get a position before December, will most likely change my flight again to go over there. It is just, December is a very busy time and if we waited more, I most likely would not have gotten a ticket. So, rather wait until there is certainty about whether we have the visa before making any plans .

It is awesome though that the condition might not be on our visa label, just can't wait for the day of the grant. All the best!!! Do keep us updated on your plans.


----------



## krishz

Lawren4 said:


> raise a PLE


raised twice and the reply was I was allocated with a CO....by then there is no information from anyone.......


----------



## toti

krishz said:


> raised twice and the reply was I was allocated with a CO....by then there is no information from anyone.......


if they have told you that you already allocated CO , then i belive that you must wait until CO contacts you

anyway , i see that you uploaded everything , so they may be working on it and one day you will get grants without CO contacts you


----------



## krishz

ausimmi said:


> Waiting and calling are the only two options for now. Try raising a status PLE at the 90 day (3 months) mark and ask politely about the status. By the way, do you hang up after some time when calling DIAC? What is the max amount of time you have been on the line? Try calling early in the morning and then try keeping on the line for 1 hour or 1.5 hours.


Hi,

called them in different timings...early mornings, afternoons and around 4pm in adelaide time but couldn't get connected to anyone, my bad luck and already raised PLE twice and if needed will raise an other PLE after 3 weeks...


----------



## krishz

toti said:


> if they have told you that you already allocated CO , then i belive that you must wait until CO contacts you
> 
> anyway , i see that you uploaded everything , so they may be working on it and one day you will get grants without CO contacts you


thanks toti...let your words come true one day....


----------



## toti

krishz said:


> thanks toti...let your words come true one day....


Let's Hope from GOD that everything will be ok , and you hear the good news sooooooon


----------



## Dhawal

iwh_aus said:


> HI iwh_aus,
> Thanks for the update. Have you booked the tickets for sep-oct?Normally people suggest that one shouldnt make a move post oct since nov-jan is a very lull period in terms of job recruitments coz of the christmas season as well as year end. What is your initial entry date?


----------



## HermanB

*I'll be off for now*

Hey guys. Tomorrow is a public holiday here and my wife took Friday off. We are off for a long weekend and I'll only be checking in again on Sunday. I do not expect any good news before August/September anyways, so, lol, no harm in not looking here.

I just hope that you guys get good news very soon as it seems they are still going at a snail pace at the DIAC. All the best everyone!!


----------



## Dhawal

HermanB said:


> Hey Herman,
> Happy long weekend in advance....and Enjoi!!!


----------



## HermanB

Dhawal said:


> HermanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Herman,
> Happy long weekend in advance....and Enjoi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you . All the best over there too!
Click to expand...


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Hey guys. Tomorrow is a public holiday here and my wife took Friday off. We are off for a long weekend and I'll only be checking in again on Sunday. I do not expect any good news before August/September anyways, so, lol, no harm in not looking here.
> 
> I just hope that you guys get good news very soon as it seems they are still going at a snail pace at the DIAC. All the best everyone!!


Enjoy ur weekend dude..... and just relax out... have a nice time...
take care... 

-Ninja-


----------



## toti

again silent Day .... ? !! what's going on there ?


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> again silent Day .... ? !! what's going on there ?


Last post, hehe. But I think they are doing NOTHING. They will just come up with another excuse after Friday. I never knew it would be this stressful and frustrating .

@Ninja: Thank you, will definitely relax a bit . All the best for you!


----------



## Guest

Further evidence of slowdown at DIAC: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/81171-state-sponsor-visa-co-allocation.html


----------



## phprocker

Talked with my CO earlier today and she said the good news is that my case has been sent for internal checking on the 2nd June, but that bad news is that its out of her hands now. So for us I guess its another 6 months at-least!


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Further evidence of slowdown at DIAC: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/81171-state-sponsor-visa-co-allocation.html


They are on a sleeping mode...... :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:

-Ninja-


----------



## Guest

phprocker said:


> Talked with my CO earlier today and she said the good news is that my case has been sent for internal checking on the 2nd June, but that bad news is that its out of her hands now. So for us I guess its another 6 months at-least!


Thanks for sharing phprocker. This gives insight to the rest of us about what to expect.


----------



## SlimNeo

It has been a silent day.. both from DIAC and P3 family... 

-Neo-


----------



## rackspace

phprocker said:


> Talked with my CO earlier today and she said the good news is that my case has been sent for internal checking on the 2nd June, but that bad news is that its out of her hands now. So for us I guess its another 6 months at-least!


Did you called the CO? 
Have you check online about the status of your application ? What is it showing?


----------



## phprocker

rackspace said:


> Did you called the CO?
> Have you check online about the status of your application ? What is it showing?


Yes called the CO. Its showing MET for a few things and Required for a few things. They requested some more documents last month which i provided, so she said nothing was due from my end other than the PCC.


----------



## rackspace

phprocker said:


> Yes called the CO. Its showing MET for a few things and Required for a few things. They requested some more documents last month which i provided, so she said nothing was due from my end other than the PCC.


But your medicals will expire if it takes 6 months or more for checks? Did CO asked you to provide medicals?


----------



## phprocker

rackspace said:


> But your medicals will expire if it takes 6 months or more for checks? Did CO asked you to provide medicals?


Medicals are valid for 1 year, the CO didn't ask for it but as the medicals take quite a long time to reach them, i front-loaded them. If they expire, we will re-do them.


----------



## rackspace

How much time does medical and PCC take normally in Pakistan?


----------



## phprocker

rackspace said:


> How much time does medical and PCC take normally in Pakistan?


From what i see, it takes 2 weeks for IOM to dispatch them, the another 2-3 weeks for ausi people to process them. IOM sends the results to Sydney office and after that it is dispatched to the Adelaide office.

The PCC generally takes 1 week to get from Lahore and you can just scan and upload it immediately once you have gotten it.


----------



## rackspace

So in your opinion how long your checks should take?
Because I also uploaded docs about 3 days ago and am now waiting for CO to ask me to provide PCC and medical.

And by the way, how much medicals cost?


----------



## phprocker

rackspace said:


> So in your opinion how long your checks should take?
> Because I also uploaded docs about 3 days ago and am now waiting for CO to ask me to provide PCC and medical.
> 
> And by the way, how much medicals cost?


I think the meds are Rs 5500 per adult and Rs 2200 per child under 5 i think. Don't remember exactly.

As for the further checks, they can take as much time as they please, no estimates.


----------



## HermanB

phprocker said:


> I think the meds are Rs 5500 per adult and Rs 2200 per child under 5 i think. Don't remember exactly.
> 
> As for the further checks, they can take as much time as they please, no estimates.


Maybe you know for sure. When your medicals say 'Further Medicals received', but the overall thing says 'Medicals finalised', does it mean it has been completely finalised?

All the best!!


----------



## haseeb85uk

phprocker said:


> From what i see, it takes 2 weeks for IOM to dispatch them, the another 2-3 weeks for ausi people to process them. IOM sends the results to Sydney office and after that it is dispatched to the Adelaide office.
> 
> The PCC generally takes 1 week to get from Lahore and you can just scan and upload it immediately once you have gotten it.


Please tell me the procedure for pcc in pakistan.you have to go to any police station or dsp office? do they have the form or do i have to take print from home?will they directly give it to me in english or in urdu?plz xplain


----------



## phprocker

HermanB said:


> Maybe you know for sure. When your medicals say 'Further Medicals received', but the overall thing says 'Medicals finalised', does it mean it has been completely finalised?
> 
> All the best!!


 07/06/2011 Health requirements finalised
07/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding
07/06/2011 Further medical results referred
07/06/2011 Further medical results referred
07/06/2011 Further medical results referred
07/06/2011 HIV blood test referred 

That's what it says for me, however in the document checklist it still says 'Required'. i brought this up and was told that it means we have received the medicals but are processing them or something.


----------



## phprocker

haseeb85uk said:


> Please tell me the procedure for pcc in pakistan.you have to go to any police station or dsp office? do they have the form or do i have to take print from home?will they directly give it to me in english or in urdu?plz xplain


I cant tell you much about Karachi, but for Lahore you have to apply through the CCPO office. Its best to check with someone in Karachi who has gone through the process earlier.


----------



## HermanB

phprocker said:


> 07/06/2011 Health requirements finalised
> 07/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding
> 07/06/2011 Further medical results referred
> 07/06/2011 Further medical results referred
> 07/06/2011 Further medical results referred
> 07/06/2011 HIV blood test referred
> 
> That's what it says for me, however in the document checklist it still says 'Required'. i brought this up and was told that it means we have received the medicals but are processing them or something.


Okay, thank you. I guess the best is to wait for case officer, if we ever do get one (which I doubt it at the moment). I hope your checks do not take that long!!

Keep well!


----------



## phprocker

HermanB said:


> Okay, thank you. I guess the best is to wait for case officer, if we ever do get one (which I doubt it at the moment). I hope your checks do not take that long!!
> 
> Keep well!


I hope so too.

In the meantime I am going to fly to UK and not waste my Tier 1 General visa altogether 

I think its best for you to wait till you get the CO, once you do get one, after that it would make sense to get the meds and pcc done to speed things up and i am sure you will be getting a CO in the next couple of weeks. A lot of things are going to change after the 1st July change, my guess is that the applications will reduce in number, which means they have time to catch up on the previous ones. But just like everyone keeps saying, its all speculation at the moment.

To be fair with DIAC, i uploaded the requested documents on 29th May (Sunday) and the CO forwarded my case on the 2nd June, which I believe is pretty quick given that its DIAC we are talking about. So keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best.

Best of luck!


----------



## HermanB

phprocker said:


> I hope so too.
> 
> In the meantime I am going to fly to UK and not waste my Tier 1 General visa altogether
> 
> I think its best for you to wait till you get the CO, once you do get one, after that it would make sense to get the meds and pcc done to speed things up and i am sure you will be getting a CO in the next couple of weeks. A lot of things are going to change after the 1st July change, my guess is that the applications will reduce in number, which means they have time to catch up on the previous ones. But just like everyone keeps saying, its all speculation at the moment.
> 
> To be fair with DIAC, i uploaded the requested documents on 29th May (Sunday) and the CO forwarded my case on the 2nd June, which I believe is pretty quick given that its DIAC we are talking about. So keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best.
> 
> Best of luck!


I guess you are right. Only reason why I am a bit upset is that they sent us the 18 March e-mail as well. As such I already loaded our medicals and PCC's If they did not intend to honour their 'expected' dates, they should not have sent that e-mail. Let's hope though that they will honour it by only being a few weeks delayed. My exact words on online status:

15/04/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
15/04/2011 Further medical results received Message
15/04/2011 Further medical results received Message
15/04/2011 Further medical results received Message
15/04/2011 HIV blood test received Message

All the best, and really hope that things will go well with you!


----------



## rackspace

phprocker said:


> I hope so too.
> 
> In the meantime I am going to fly to UK and not waste my Tier 1 General visa altogether
> 
> I think its best for you to wait till you get the CO, once you do get one, after that it would make sense to get the meds and pcc done to speed things up and i am sure you will be getting a CO in the next couple of weeks. A lot of things are going to change after the 1st July change, my guess is that the applications will reduce in number, which means they have time to catch up on the previous ones. But just like everyone keeps saying, its all speculation at the moment.
> 
> To be fair with DIAC, i uploaded the requested documents on 29th May (Sunday) and the CO forwarded my case on the 2nd June, which I believe is pretty quick given that its DIAC we are talking about. So keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best.
> 
> Best of luck!


You CO belongs to which team?


----------



## phprocker

rackspace said:


> You CO belongs to which team?


team2


----------



## iwh_aus

Hi Dhawal,
We haven't booked any tickets yet. My husband is planning to go initially during the second part of July for some time to have a better chance at securing a job and then we plan to wrap everything by Sept Oct timeframe to make the final move. He will also look at which areas we could settle down in so that when we move we have some idea where to look for renting.

BTW, I have a question along the same lines - is it possible or somewhat common to finalize and sign the lease for an apartment in July-August for move in October?
Thanks






Dhawal said:


> iwh_aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI iwh_aus,
> Thanks for the update. Have you booked the tickets for sep-oct?Normally people suggest that one shouldnt make a move post oct since nov-jan is a very lull period in terms of job recruitments coz of the christmas season as well as year end. What is your initial entry date?
Click to expand...


----------



## toti

have you guys noticed that , in the last meeting of DIAC :

here it's mentioned ::

*Skilled Occupations List 

Skills Australia reviewed the SOL in October 2010. Refer to Skills Australia website for which occupations might be removed as they have an occupation by occupation analysis. New list should be announced in May 2011, to take effect from 1/7/11.

If an applicant has lodged and occupation is removed from SOL then they will still be eligible, but will lose priority processing. DIAC is looking at changing regs to facilitate this. 

There are now fewer applications being lodged than available places in the program, and DIAC anticipates processing priority level 4 in the coming year.*

dose the explain why DIAC was speeding processing applications for 2010-2011 program , they are sayaing that applications for that program is less the estimated 
and it's clearly mentioned that they will start processing Cat 4 in next year 2011-2012 which will start on 1-7-2011 

GOD Help
let's hope from GOD that they will finish Cat 3 as soon as possible


----------



## Dhawal

iwh_aus said:


> Nope i dont think so.Why would someone commit himself for an apartment when he can readily get a prospective tenant who will pay him the rent.Unless you are ready to give the rent for the period from aug even though you are not staying there.
> Also do keep us posted as to what is your husbands experience regarding the job hunt...mite be helpful for us....Whos the primary applicant yourself or your husband?


----------



## iwh_aus

Dhawal,
I am the primary applicant and my husband is secondary.

With regards to apartment, what i meant was lets say if an apartment is getting vacated in Sept, can we pay the deposit in July and book it from Oct onwards. Its pretty common in US, wanted to know whether its the same over there in Sydney.

Sure will keep you posted with the job hunt experience.

Thanks



Dhawal said:


> iwh_aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope i dont think so.Why would someone commit himself for an apartment when he can readily get a prospective tenant who will pay him the rent.Unless you are ready to give the rent for the period from aug even though you are not staying there.
> Also do keep us posted as to what is your husbands experience regarding the job hunt...mite be helpful for us....Whos the primary applicant yourself or your husband?
Click to expand...


----------



## hellorajshahi

Dear

I got my co 8th june 2011, i am september 2010 applicant , HR country profession Engineer.

Now my online status is that ------

All met except overseas panel clearness certificate is RECEIVED and for medical x ray and blood is RECEIVED. but in my first page itz shows that my medical is finalised on 31.05.2011.

My question is - ok , for pcc it will go for external check, but my medical is still show received in document check list , why dont it met ? caz in front page it shows medical is finalised on 31.05.2011.

My agent informed that CO told about my visa time line

This application will now undergo routine additional checks including security assessment by an External Agency.

"This may take several months to complete and I am unable to finalise until the assessment is completed."


----------



## rozam

HermanB said:


> I guess you are right. Only reason why I am a bit upset is that they sent us the 18 March e-mail as well. As such I already loaded our medicals and PCC's If they did not intend to honour their 'expected' dates, they should not have sent that e-mail. Let's hope though that they will honour it by only being a few weeks delayed. My exact words on online status:
> 
> 15/04/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
> 15/04/2011 Further medical results received Message
> 15/04/2011 Further medical results received Message
> 15/04/2011 Further medical results received Message
> 15/04/2011 HIV blood test received Message
> 
> All the best, and really hope that things will go well with you!


Herman,
We shoud understand that we are not dealing with some agency next to our neibourhood, but wth diac, the aim of which is to ensure proper population and econimic growth of its country, so diac has not sent mails 18 march to thousand of applicants, becaus e it wanted to have fu, if it was sent and was not claimed as a sysremglitch, then it's serious, and currentky their intention is todo what they have been u p to so far. However we should understand that any moment anything can change in the world, which can ossibly effect all our lives and as well diac. :So a week later or earlier u will get contacted and truly i think u will have straight visa grant,
So be optimistic


----------



## Kurama

Congrats hellorajshahi!

Don't you worry with the number of months required to finish those routinary checks. I, myself have also received similar reply when I raised a PLE. It didn't even reach 1 month from PLE reply to visa grant.

Cheers!



hellorajshahi said:


> Dear
> 
> I got my co 8th june 2011, i am september 2010 applicant , HR country profession Engineer.
> 
> Now my online status is that ------
> 
> All met except overseas panel clearness certificate is RECEIVED and for medical x ray and blood is RECEIVED. but in my first page itz shows that my medical is finalised on 31.05.2011.
> 
> My question is - ok , for pcc it will go for external check, but my medical is still show received in document check list , why dont it met ? caz in front page it shows medical is finalised on 31.05.2011.
> 
> My agent informed that CO told about my visa time line
> 
> This application will now undergo routine additional checks including security assessment by an External Agency.
> 
> "This may take several months to complete and I am unable to finalise until the assessment is completed."


----------



## Lawren4

rozam said:


> Herman,
> We shoud understand that we are not dealing with some agency next to our neibourhood, but wth diac, the aim of which is to ensure proper population and econimic growth of its country, so diac has not sent mails 18 march to thousand of applicants, becaus e it wanted to have fu, if it was sent and was not claimed as a sysremglitch, then it's serious, and currentky their intention is todo what they have been u p to so far. However we should understand that any moment anything can change in the world, which can ossibly effect all our lives and as well diac. :So a week later or earlier u will get contacted and truly i think u will have straight visa grant,
> So be optimistic


rozam,

good words. hope i will have straight visa grant, too. better in a week or two.

and best luck to all

lawrence


----------



## codename

side topic ...hehe i dreamt yesterday nite that visa is granted to me ... kinda hilarious ... was so happi in the dream ...too bad its just a dream.. 

still waiting ...m oct 27 2010 applicant. Didn see much movement for oct 2010 applicant...

18th june is around the corner ... and no news...but never mind 
just wait


----------



## hellorajshahi

Kurama said:


> Congrats hellorajshahi!
> 
> Don't you worry with the number of months required to finish those routinary checks. I, myself have also received similar reply when I raised a PLE. It didn't even reach 1 month from PLE reply to visa grant.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank u for sharing info. pray for me.


----------



## orange12

codename said:


> side topic ...hehe i dreamt yesterday nite that visa is granted to me ... kinda hilarious ... was so happi in the dream ...too bad its just a dream..
> 
> still waiting ...m oct 27 2010 applicant. Didn see much movement for oct 2010 applicant...
> 
> 18th june is around the corner ... and no news...but never mind
> just wait




i actually had a dream like that too.
i dreamt of the straight grant email and i couldnt believe it. 
obviously when i woke up i had to believe it didnt come true 
but i remember being really really happy.
now, waiting for that to happen in reality. 
only today n tmr till due date. very unlikely for anything to happen. 
will someone please get diac to explain themself........


----------



## aswe

thanks for sharing


----------



## aswe

*applications submitted november 2010*

Just wondering any body who submitted application late November 2010 got the co assigned


----------



## iocampo

What does it mean when your medical status changed to 

"Further medical results referred"

Is it safe to assume that forwarded medical results already passed? What's next?


----------



## atul07

*Hello*

Hello All, 

My Name is Atul, i have been following this forum for a few weeks now, and i must say that the amount of information which is shared and discussed on this forum is amazing, made me want to join in  looking forward to interacting with you all regularly. 

E-Visa: 175 | Lodgement Date: 19/11/2010 | Medicals: 6/01/2011 | PCC: 15/05/2011 | CO Allocated: Waiting! | Visa Grant: Waiting!!


----------



## Abdelrahman

Salam everybody,

I am done with the medicals and the police clearances...but still no CO assigned...
Hope I will not repeat it again due to any delay of assigning CO...

Wish me luck guys, and pray for me.

Abed


----------



## iNinjaN

atul07 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My Name is Atul, i have been following this forum for a few weeks now, and i must say that the amount of information which is shared and discussed on this forum is amazing, made me want to join in  looking forward to interacting with you all regularly.
> 
> E-Visa: 175 | Lodgement Date: 19/11/2010 | Medicals: 6/01/2011 | PCC: 15/05/2011 | CO Allocated: Waiting! | Visa Grant: Waiting!!


Hi atul, welcome to the forum.... 
Can u pls share ur anzsco code and whether u received 18 march email or not...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

iwh_aus said:


> Hi,
> If this is the scenario then you need to check if such an apartment is available and if yes then definitely you could do the same..Pay the deposit in july and move-in in oct...


----------



## atul07

iNinjaN said:


> Hi atul, welcome to the forum....
> Can u pls share ur anzsco code and whether u received 18 march email or not...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hi Ninja, yes i have received the 18th march email, but with just 2 more days to go.. i am afraid the CO allocation could get delayed.

As for my ANZSCO code it is 261311 (Analyst Programmer).. tense couple of days ahead for everyone.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Dhawal

aswe said:


> Hi,
> Nope at least people who applied in late Nov from this forum havent recieved CO's but one applicant who applied in the early half of november did get a CO. She is from sri lanka as well.


----------



## iNinjaN

atul07 said:


> Hi Ninja, yes i have received the 18th march email, but with just 2 more days to go.. i am afraid the CO allocation could get delayed.
> 
> As for my ANZSCO code it is 261311 (Analyst Programmer).. tense couple of days ahead for everyone.. fingers crossed!


Hmm I know... It's bit weird that they are not able to keep up the processing ad they have told in 18 march mail 

But it should be now in no time u getting a CO!!
All the best 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## atul07

iNinjaN said:


> Hmm I know... It's bit weird that they are not able to keep up the processing ad they have told in 18 march mail
> 
> But it should be now in no time u getting a CO!!
> All the best
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks for the wishes, and i hope the same for you too.. i just pray that the CO teams get to the cases soon and hope that we all get the grants soon.

I find it strange though that there has been such a slow progress to processing the applications, as i am sure they must have thought thoroughly and discussed before sending out the 18th march email to so many of us. For an organization as big as DIAC it must not have been a one man decision to send out the emails. 

Lets hope the delay is not more than a couple of weeks.. Hold tight everyone!!


----------



## voddy

Friends,
I so much wanted to share this bitter experience with you all..I had to face a lot of trouble to get mu pcc..so let alone visa grant! I'm so depressed about my luck factor.
I applied for my pcc 4th od april and now its nore than 2 months..ok I lived in 4 local areas so it's obvious that it'd gt late..But my dad made 6 trips to PHQ taking police clearence certificates from other police areas..and last time they have confirmed that everything is ready..so i waited a week for the mail..No mail so again my dad visited the place(I cannot go cos only one person is allowed to enter and me being a small bult female, No way!) just imagine my surprice when I heard that they couldn't veryfy my identity from the persons registration department..I appended my husbands name and got my NID(national ID) card renewd and a new passport also to avoid any mess. But they seem to have my old name still on there recoeds!!!!! (God they only sent the new ID!) so I had to provide an afidevite along with several other docs to sort that out!

Now they said the'll give it tomorrow..so my dad is going to make the winning 9th visit to collect it IF it's ready...

this is why i dont even worry about geting a CO... see..

thanks for bearing with me!
good luck to u all!!


----------



## SlimNeo

aswe said:


> Just wondering any body who submitted application late November 2010 got the co assigned


Why don't you check this voddy's list 
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Also request you to update your details here 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

atul07 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My Name is Atul, i have been following this forum for a few weeks now, and i must say that the amount of information which is shared and discussed on this forum is amazing, made me want to join in  looking forward to interacting with you all regularly.
> 
> E-Visa: 175 | Lodgement Date: 19/11/2010 | Medicals: 6/01/2011 | PCC: 15/05/2011 | CO Allocated: Waiting! | Visa Grant: Waiting!!



Hi Atul,
Please enter your details in the list ...

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

voddy said:


> Friends,
> I so much wanted to share this bitter experience with you all..I had to face a lot of trouble to get mu pcc..so let alone visa grant! I'm so depressed about my luck factor.
> I applied for my pcc 4th od april and now its nore than 2 months..ok I lived in 4 local areas so it's obvious that it'd gt late..But my dad made 6 trips to PHQ taking police clearence certificates from other police areas..and last time they have confirmed that everything is ready..so i waited a week for the mail..No mail so again my dad visited the place(I cannot go cos only one person is allowed to enter and me being a small bult female, No way!) just imagine my surprice when I heard that they couldn't veryfy my identity from the persons registration department..I appended my husbands name and got my NID(national ID) card renewd and a new passport also to avoid any mess. But they seem to have my old name still on there recoeds!!!!! (God they only sent the new ID!) so I had to provide an afidevite along with several other docs to sort that out!
> 
> Now they said the'll give it tomorrow..so my dad is going to make the winning 9th visit to collect it IF it's ready...
> 
> this is why i dont even worry about geting a CO... see..
> 
> thanks for bearing with me!
> good luck to u all!!



I can understand... Some time things won't work out as expected. Just try it hard and once you make it the joy will be double... 

btw.. my self and wife got our PCC in 4 hours. I think that is the fastest PCC processing i have seen in this forum. 

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

One more day is gonna complete with no good news of processing........


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> I can understand... Some time things won't work out as expected. Just try it hard and once you make it the joy will be double...
> 
> btw.. my self and wife got our PCC in 4 hours. I think that is the fastest PCC processing i have seen in this forum.
> 
> -Neo-


wow! 

I wonder do I look like a suicide bomber..or guys in PHQ have been inspired by naked weapon or Charles angel. 

I strongly believe that ppl should integrate a fraction of IQ to professionalism.


----------



## atul07

Done..


----------



## atul07

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Atul,
> Please enter your details in the list ...
> formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0[/url]
> 
> -Neo-


Done..


----------



## toti

toti said:


> have you guys noticed that , in the last meeting of DIAC :
> 
> here it's mentioned ::
> 
> *Skilled Occupations List
> 
> Skills Australia reviewed the SOL in October 2010. Refer to Skills Australia website for which occupations might be removed as they have an occupation by occupation analysis. New list should be announced in May 2011, to take effect from 1/7/11.
> 
> If an applicant has lodged and occupation is removed from SOL then they will still be eligible, but will lose priority processing. DIAC is looking at changing regs to facilitate this.
> 
> There are now fewer applications being lodged than available places in the program, and DIAC anticipates processing priority level 4 in the coming year.*
> 
> dose the explain why DIAC was speeding processing applications for 2010-2011 program , they are sayaing that applications for that program is less the estimated
> and it's clearly mentioned that they will start processing Cat 4 in next year 2011-2012 which will start on 1-7-2011
> 
> GOD Help
> let's hope from GOD that they will finish Cat 3 as soon as possible




Neo , Ausimmi , Ausiland , all concerned ppl here in the forum
what is your comments on that above subject ?!! 
please share your opinions


----------



## SlimNeo

atul07 said:


> Done..


Thanks Atul.. Now i have a check point as you are in Novmber..  I am 20th November 2010.

you should be hearing from CO soon .. 

-Neo-


----------



## Guest

toti said:


> Neo , Ausimmi , Ausiland , all concerned ppl here in the forum
> what is your comments on that above subject ?!!
> please share your opinions


They certainly don't look like they are speeding the applications right now. And Priority 4 can only start when the backlog date for priority 3 becomes equal to current date (or at least very close to current date).


----------



## atul07

SlimNeo said:


> Thanks Atul.. No i have a check point as you are in Novmber..  I am 20th November 2010.
> 
> you should be hearing from CO soon ..
> 
> -Neo-


Ah.. wish your words come true.. and if i get a CO which means you are next  it's one more day to go before their deadline finishes.. 

hope someone at DIAC is listening to us..


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> They certainly don't look like they are speeding the applications right now. And Priority 4 can only start when the backlog date for priority 3 becomes equal to current date (or at least very close to current date).


Hi all,


It is quite obvious that nothing will happen to those who got the email by the end of the day tomorrow.

It is quite clear from one of the previous posts (the one in which they told that Mach 18 email recipients would not have to wait more than 2 weeks for CO allocation after the deadline) that they reached yearly quota for this year and will resume processing after 1 July (hence, 18th June + those 2 weeks that they referred to).

All in all , now we would have to wait till July 1 before anything happens.
Which is very disappointing indeed. We all have been taken for a ride once again .
From the very beginning i had a rather bad feeling about that email. 

Cheers


----------



## SlimNeo

toti said:


> Neo , Ausimmi , Ausiland , all concerned ppl here in the forum
> what is your comments on that above subject ?!!
> please share your opinions


Well.. here DIAC talk like SOL is published by some other body who don't coordinates with their program.. 

Anyways if they think that P3 apps are less, that means they don't have enough people to fill up their priority job openings. Processing P4 will not be a substitute for this.. I hope they will Keep this same phase and no slow down will be there ... So that they can push max p3 to fill the openings...

We are just focusing only on P3 offshore applications.. There are a hell lots of other categories and even TR.. P3 is just a one among many processing categories. The focus might not be always on P3 and that might be the small delays we are seeing...


-Neo-


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> It is quite obvious that nothing will happen to those who got the email by the end of the day tomorrow.
> 
> It is quite clear from one of the previous posts (the one in which they told that Mach 18 email recipients would not have to wait more than 2 weeks for CO allocation after the deadline) that they reached yearly quota for this year and will resume processing after 1 July (hence, 18th June + those 2 weeks that they referred to).
> 
> All in all , now we would have to wait till July 1 before anything happens.
> Which is very disappointing indeed. We all have been taken for a ride once again .
> From the very beginning i had a rather bad feeling about that email.
> 
> Cheers


No ways. Our estimate for the total number of applications this year is anywhere between 7000 - 10000 with numbers nearer to 7000 being more likely. The yearly quota is way more than that. There is no way the current delay is due to lack of slots. If that were the case, they would be returning our visa application charges since they can't shift us to the slots for next year - those are only for that year's applicants.


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> If that were the case, they would be returning our visa application charges since they can't shift us to the slots for next year - those are only for that year's applicants.


Do you realise how absolutely untrue your statement is?

According to what you have just said if you don't get your visa in the year in which you applied, you don't get visa at all. It's just absurd.

How do people who applied in 2008, get their visas 2-3 years latter?

Well, that's the only possible explanation that i can think of atm.
If you can think of something else , i would be more than happy to hear it.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Do you realise how absolutely untrue your statement is?
> 
> According to what you have just said if you don't get your visa in the year in which you applied, you don't get visa at all. It's just absurd.
> 
> How do people who applied in 2008, get their visas 2-3 years latter?
> 
> Well, that's the only possible explanation that i can think of atm.
> If you can think of something else , i would be more than happy to hear it.
> 
> Cheers


The people from 2008 are getting visas because there are still slots available for that year. Some time back, no slots were left from year 2007 and they returned the charges to those applicants.


----------



## uroojs

All applicants with a pending decision due to Security / background checks over 12 months please make compliant using the following link:-

Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> All applicants with a pending decision due to Security / background checks over 12 months please make compliant using the following link:-
> 
> Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


You should probably start a thread solely for Pakistani applicants and campaign there. Not many on this thread can relate to Pakistanis' case...

OH. I forgot to add, when you CO has given you a definite timeframe to wait, you should wait until then before complaining. How nice would it look if behind the scenes the CO is preparing to finalize your case and you start lodging complaints????


----------



## Guest

Is somebody looking at the other forums to see if there is any progress???


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> No ways. Our estimate for the total number of applications this year is anywhere between 7000 - 10000 with numbers nearer to 7000 being more likely. The yearly quota is way more than that. There is no way the current delay is due to lack of slots. If that were the case, they would be returning our visa application charges since they can't shift us to the slots for next year - those are only for that year's applicants.


I still believe that my theory is a correct one.
There has been some additional information released today on DIAC's website.

Here is the link - 
Publications: Statistics - Population Flows: Immigration Aspects 2009-10 Edition

The published information is a *summary* for a year. One would assume that information is published based on the factual figures, not projections.
Hence, if they said that this financial year X number of people arrived to Australia via GSM programme, it means that that number has been reached within this financial year.

Well, that is how i interpret the information.

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> The people from 2008 are getting visas because there are still slots available for that year. Some time back, no slots were left from year 2007 and they returned the charges to those applicants.


There has been always over supply of applications each and every year. That's why we have all these priorities and other mechanisms which determine who gets the place within any given financial year.


Cheers


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> I still believe that my theory is a correct one.
> There has been some additional information released today on DIAC's website.
> 
> Here is the link -
> Publications: Statistics - Population Flows: Immigration Aspects 2009-10 Edition
> 
> The published information is a *summary* for a year. One would assume that information is published based on the factual figures, not projections.
> Hence, if they said that this financial year X number of people arrived to Australia via GSM programme, it means that that number has been reached within this financial year.
> 
> Well, that is how i interpret the information.
> 
> Cheers


That's the actual number of people, NOT the max number of people allocated for that year. Example: 2008 applicant gets visa in 2011 and arrives in 2011. He will be included in the stats for 2011 arrivals. See???


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> There has been always over supply of applications each and every year. That's why we have all these priorities and other mechanisms which determine who gets the place within any given financial year.
> 
> 
> Cheers


But this does not prove that the slots for 2010-11 are filled.


----------



## HAYS

Ausimmi, do you have any other possible explanations for delays then?

I think you can't deny that they significantly slowed processing visas atm.

I find the whole thing absolutely wierd. On the one hand, they are telling us that they want to process all applications lodged under the current points test before new one comes into force in a 2 weeks time. While on the other hand, the processing virtually is at a standstill. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Ausimmi, do you have any other possible explanations for delays then?
> 
> I think you can't deny that they significantly slowed processing visas atm.
> 
> I find the whole thing absolutely wierd. On the one hand, they are telling us that they want to process all applications lodged under the current points test before new one comes into force in a 2 weeks time. While on the other hand, the processing virtually is at a standstill.
> 
> Cheers


We just have hypotheses currently, nothing else:

1. There is nothing to worry about, processing is continuing in the background and we will be hearing some good news soon -> SlimNeo.

2. The slowdown is due to huge number of applications for the month of April and beginning of May -> ausimmi

3. The slowdown is due to some internal politics -> ausimmi.

4. The slowdown is due to some training on the new points system -> ausimmi.

5. And I have added a new one: the slowdown is due to some new ministrial directive that we don't yet know about -> ausimmi.

You are welcome to add more. But none of us can say anything for sure...


----------



## jaics

I really dont think DIAC is on a stand still. am being positive that they are working behind the scenes... one applicant 176 FS OCT 10 from another forum got CO assigned today


----------



## HAYS

jaics said:


> I really dont think DIAC is on a stand still. am being positive that they are working behind the scenes... one applicant 176 FS OCT 10 from another forum got CO assigned today


Yet, there are so many people on this forum alone that are left behind. So it seems.

Cheers


----------



## toti

jaics said:


> I really dont think DIAC is on a stand still. am being positive that they are working behind the scenes... one applicant 176 FS OCT 10 from another forum got CO assigned today


Hi

could you please send us the link


----------



## uroojs

ausimmi said:


> You should probably start a thread solely for Pakistani applicants and campaign there. Not many on this thread can relate to Pakistanis' case...
> 
> OH. I forgot to add, when you CO has given you a definite timeframe to wait, you should wait until then before complaining. How nice would it look if behind the scenes the CO is preparing to finalize your case and you start lodging complaints????


I did not at all said that i have lodged a compliant or intend to lodge one. 

..........And not necessarily only Pakistanis are waiting security clearance.

Thank You.


----------



## jaics

*http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migration-issues/91482-new-category-3s-where-you-now-59*



toti said:


> Hi
> 
> could you please send us the link


Seems am restricted on my account from sharing the link but i have tried to put it in the title hope you receive it


----------



## Guest

That forum shows people have been getting visa grants quite steadily during the past two weeks when we have been wondering about lack of updates:

Date of Visa application: 25/08/2009
Date CO assigned: 23/03/2011
Date visa granted: 6 June 2011

Date of Visa Appl: 17.10.2009
Date CO assigned: 12 April 2011
Date visa granted: 9 June 2011

Date of Visa application:30/7/2010
Date CO assigned: 16 May 2011
Date visa granted: 10 June 2011

This one is an onshore applicant:
Date of Visa application:28/02/2011
Date CO assigned: 8 June 2011
Date visa granted: 9 June 2011

Date of Visa application: 21/09/2010
Date CO assigned: 19 May 2011
Date visa granted: 14 June 2011

Other than the exception noted above, all are 176 family sponsored applicants. So it seems that DIAC is clearing the backlog for 176 applicants even. But the confusing thing is lack of updates on our own forumers. Another thing is they are all LR applicants...


----------



## voddy

yep! we have 95% HR people in our forum


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> yep! we have 95% HR people in our forum


Do they really consider LR/HR and it effects the waiting period?


----------



## aswe

ausimmi said:


> That forum shows people have been getting visa grants quite steadily during the past two weeks when we have been wondering about lack of updates:
> 
> Date of Visa application: 25/08/2009
> Date CO assigned: 23/03/2011
> Date visa granted: 6 June 2011
> 
> Date of Visa Appl: 17.10.2009
> Date CO assigned: 12 April 2011
> Date visa granted: 9 June 2011
> 
> Date of Visa application:30/7/2010
> Date CO assigned: 16 May 2011
> Date visa granted: 10 June 2011
> 
> This one is an onshore applicant:
> Date of Visa application:28/02/2011
> Date CO assigned: 8 June 2011
> Date visa granted: 9 June 2011
> 
> Date of Visa application: 21/09/2010
> Date CO assigned: 19 May 2011
> Date visa granted: 14 June 2011
> 
> Other than the exception noted above, all are 176 family sponsored applicants. So it seems that DIAC is clearing the backlog for 176 applicants even. But the confusing thing is lack of updates on our own forumers. Another thing is they are all LR applicants...




Can we compile a similar list for HR countries?? This will help us to check this and compare.


----------



## SlimNeo

aswe said:


> Can we compile a similar list for HR countries?? This will help us to check this and compare.


Hi aswe..
have look at this ...

http://tinyurl.com/P3-Time-lines

also please enter your timings here ...

http://tinyurl.com/P3-Time-lines

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

Here is the link to one more list complied...... do have a look... looks like they are still on Sep 2010 only........ 

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


----------



## SlimNeo

asproegypt said:


> thank you


Welcome asproegypt...

Can you share you time lines .. ?

-Neo-


----------



## Abdelrahman

hi guys,

just sent my PCC and waiting for CO allocation...

Anybody knows what is happening behind the scenes? 

Abed.


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> Other than the exception noted above, *all are 176 family sponsored applicants*. So it seems that DIAC is clearing the backlog for 176 applicants even. But the confusing thing is lack of updates on our own forumers. Another thing is they are all LR applicants...


If you go back to my early posts, you would realise that i spotted 176 Fam. Sponsored trend a long time ago.

One more thing, I have heard from Migration Agent today, that applicants will be charged $400-500 (which you guessed it, is not refundable ) for their submissions under the proposed EOI model.

Excuse me, but charging $500 just for EOI is just outrageous.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> If you go back to my early posts, you would realise that i spotted 176 Fam. Sponsored trend a long time ago.
> 
> One more thing, I have heard from Migration Agent today, that applicants will be charged $400-500 (which you guessed it, is not refundable ) for their submissions under the proposed EOI model.
> 
> Excuse me, but charging $500 just for EOI is just outrageous.
> 
> Cheers


But it's possible they will reduce the actual application fee...


----------



## HAYS

ausimmi said:


> But it's possible they will reduce the actual application fee...


Knowing just how greedy the Australian Government is for money, I highly doubt it.

Cheers


----------



## Gaurav

Guys, an update from my side..... I have front loaded our Medicals & PCC.
Now waiting for CO ray:


----------



## atul07

Good Luck gaurav.. Hope you get a CO soon.


----------



## Gaurav

atul07 said:


> Good Luck gaurav.. Hope you get a CO soon.


 Thanks Dude, Welcome to the club


----------



## Dhawal

Gaurav said:


> Congrats gaurav..now just wait and relax...you will get grant straight away..How did you get your wife's pcc?Did you go to chandigarh police station for the followup?


----------



## Guest

HAYS said:


> Knowing just how greedy the Australian Government is for money, I highly doubt it.
> 
> Cheers


Man, you have no idea what greedy governments are all about. Live under the 'governance' of the Pakistani government, and your eyes will open. I will say this much: if you think the Australian government is greedy, you really shouldn't take up permanent residence in Australia...


----------



## munna82

Hello everyone. I was contacted by a CO yesterday. I did not get the mar18 email. Here is my timeline

Programmer Analyst (ANZSCO 261311)
25 Jul 2010 - ACS Applied
21 Aug 2010 - IELTS Appeared
6 Sep 2010 - IELTS 8.5 overall
9 Sep 2010 - +ve Assessment
19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online
16 Jun 2011 - CO Assigned

Does anyone have experience getting Indian PCC from the San Francisco consulate?


----------



## Dhawal

munna82 said:


> Congrats for the CO allocation.....
> Can you please update your timelines on this url:
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> Guys, an update from my side..... I have front loaded our Medicals & PCC.
> Now waiting for CO ray:


Hey dude!!! Cool, so finally u got ur wife's pcc  hope u get grant soon!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

munna82 said:


> Hello everyone. I was contacted by a CO yesterday. I did not get the mar18 email. Here is my timeline
> 
> Programmer Analyst (ANZSCO 261311)
> 25 Jul 2010 - ACS Applied
> 21 Aug 2010 - IELTS Appeared
> 6 Sep 2010 - IELTS 8.5 overall
> 9 Sep 2010 - +ve Assessment
> 19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online
> 16 Jun 2011 - CO Assigned
> 
> Does anyone have experience getting Indian PCC from the San Francisco consulate?


Hey munna congrats and welcome to the club 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

munna82 said:


> Hello everyone. I was contacted by a CO yesterday. I did not get the mar18 email. Here is my timeline
> 
> Programmer Analyst (ANZSCO 261311)
> 25 Jul 2010 - ACS Applied
> 21 Aug 2010 - IELTS Appeared
> 6 Sep 2010 - IELTS 8.5 overall
> 9 Sep 2010 - +ve Assessment
> 19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online
> 16 Jun 2011 - CO Assigned
> 
> Does anyone have experience getting Indian PCC from the San Francisco consulate?


Congrats. Thankfully this debunks the no processing before July 1 theory. Now if only DIAC will pick up some speed...


----------



## Onynz

This might be an interesting read... http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/skilled-migration-update.pdf ( Jump right to page 36 for some relevant news )


----------



## codename

munna82 said:


> Hello everyone. I was contacted by a CO yesterday. I did not get the mar18 email. Here is my timeline
> 
> Programmer Analyst (ANZSCO 261311)
> 25 Jul 2010 - ACS Applied
> 21 Aug 2010 - IELTS Appeared
> 6 Sep 2010 - IELTS 8.5 overall
> 9 Sep 2010 - +ve Assessment
> 19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online
> 16 Jun 2011 - CO Assigned
> 
> Does anyone have experience getting Indian PCC from the San Francisco consulate?


finally see some movement for 175 oct 2010 applicants.

i applied a week later than u ...hope to get some news soon.
finger cross.


----------



## Lawren4

munna82 said:


> Hello everyone. I was contacted by a CO yesterday. I did not get the mar18 email. Here is my timeline
> 
> Programmer Analyst (ANZSCO 261311)
> 25 Jul 2010 - ACS Applied
> 21 Aug 2010 - IELTS Appeared
> 6 Sep 2010 - IELTS 8.5 overall
> 9 Sep 2010 - +ve Assessment
> 19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online
> 16 Jun 2011 - CO Assigned
> 
> Does anyone have experience getting Indian PCC from the San Francisco consulate?


munna82,

congratz!
your experience is really exciting!
ICT applicants become lucky from now on!


----------



## orange12

it's the last weekday of the 'deadline' period.
im an aug applicant from LR country yet, NOTHING 
angry actually. sighhhhh.
ive got all my documents ready and my occupation is on the demand list. 
why the hell am i left behind?!?!?!


----------



## newbie123

*No updates*

hi,

I applied for 886 subclass, CO assigned in May, but didn't hear anything so far...... ....... ppl who filed in application with me, got their visas, don't know whats causing the delay........



ausimmi said:


> That forum shows people have been getting visa grants quite steadily during the past two weeks when we have been wondering about lack of updates:
> 
> Date of Visa application: 25/08/2009
> Date CO assigned: 23/03/2011
> Date visa granted: 6 June 2011
> 
> Date of Visa Appl: 17.10.2009
> Date CO assigned: 12 April 2011
> Date visa granted: 9 June 2011
> 
> Date of Visa application:30/7/2010
> Date CO assigned: 16 May 2011
> Date visa granted: 10 June 2011
> 
> This one is an onshore applicant:
> Date of Visa application:28/02/2011
> Date CO assigned: 8 June 2011
> Date visa granted: 9 June 2011
> 
> Date of Visa application: 21/09/2010
> Date CO assigned: 19 May 2011
> Date visa granted: 14 June 2011
> 
> Other than the exception noted above, all are 176 family sponsored applicants. So it seems that DIAC is clearing the backlog for 176 applicants even. But the confusing thing is lack of updates on our own forumers. Another thing is they are all LR applicants...


----------



## ppjagnaan

Onynz said:


> This might be an interesting read... http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/skilled-migration-update.pdf ( Jump right to page 36 for some relevant news )


"Applications lodged outside of Australia, by the end of June 2011 we expect to have allocated all aplications lodged before January 2011"...we'll see then.


----------



## HAYS

ppjagnaan said:


> "Applications lodged outside of Australia, by the end of June 2011 we expect to have allocated* all aplications lodged before January 2011"...we'll see then.*


Sounds familiar, does it not . 
March 18th folks were promised COs by the 18 June (which is tomorrow).

Well, still waiting for a CO.

Cheers


----------



## aswe

SlimNeo said:


> Hi aswe..
> have look at this ...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/P3-Time-lines
> 
> also please enter your timings here ...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/P3-Time-lines
> 
> -Neo-


Neo

How do I edit this. Link is just html page. Pl help me out

cheers

aswe


----------



## kash2182

ppjagnaan said:


> "Applications lodged outside of Australia, by the end of June 2011 we expect to have allocated all aplications lodged before January 2011"...we'll see then.


This is really good news... I think we should all wait till end of June .


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Neo
> 
> How do I edit this. Link is just html page. Pl help me out
> 
> cheers
> 
> aswe


hi use the first link in my signature..it'll redirect u to a form..


----------



## voddy

munna82 said:


> Hello everyone. I was contacted by a CO yesterday. I did not get the mar18 email. Here is my timeline
> 
> Programmer Analyst (ANZSCO 261311)
> 25 Jul 2010 - ACS Applied
> 21 Aug 2010 - IELTS Appeared
> 6 Sep 2010 - IELTS 8.5 overall
> 9 Sep 2010 - +ve Assessment
> 19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online
> 16 Jun 2011 - CO Assigned
> 
> Does anyone have experience getting Indian PCC from the San Francisco consulate?


Hi congrates... :clap2:

I updated the spreadsheet with ur details..did u use an agent or not?


----------



## Guest

Onynz said:


> This might be an interesting read... http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/skilled-migration-update.pdf ( Jump right to page 36 for some relevant news )


Let us remember that 'allocation' DOES NOT mean that CO will actually contact you. Short term estimates are always very accurate so I would tend to accept what they are saying: Pre-Jan 2011 cases are expected to be allocated by end of June 2011. That said, that sentence seems to have some grammatical mistake in it...


----------



## iNinjaN

ausimmi said:


> Let us remember that 'allocation' DOES NOT mean that CO will actually contact you. Short term estimates are always very accurate so I would tend to accept what they are saying: Pre-Jan 2011 cases are expected to be allocated by end of June 2011. That said, that sentence seems to have some grammatical mistake in it...


This news confirms what the lady told me wen I called diac for my case... Yes they would not immediately contact an applicant unless require some major docs missing! But this is a positive sigh ad yesterday Oct 2010 appliant getting a CO, it looks bit positive!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> hi use the first link in my signature..it'll redirect u to a form..


Thanks a lot. I updated the list. This is wonderful.

Thanks again


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> This news confirms what the lady told me wen I called diac for my case... Yes they would not immediately contact an applicant unless require some major docs missing! But this is a positive sigh ad yesterday Oct 2010 appliant getting a CO, it looks bit positive!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


The real benchmarks shall be the fortnightly updates. One is expected around 23 June. That itself will show us the level of progress. I mean, for allocation to reach Dec 2010 by June 30 2011, the 23 June update should go to at least Sept/Oct 2010. And of course we have the benchmark of voddy/Gaurav/orange/toti


----------



## Gaurav

Dhawal said:


> Gaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats gaurav..now just wait and relax...you will get grant straight away..How did you get your wife's pcc?Did you go to chandigarh police station for the followup?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dhawal,
> I must say my wife is really brave n courageous. She followed up with the Local police station and Police Commissioner Office multiple times daily for 28 days. She does not know the local language (Marathi) and the office locations yet she managed to keep contact with the officials and finally took the PCC/ Passport by hand from passport office yesterday. She used to carry chocolates and give them to the officers who directed her through the process daily.
> Bribing by chocolates seems to be a cheaper option than money
> 
> Anyways the verification was done alone here from Mumbai with no need to get verification from Chandigarh. :focus:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gaurav

iNinjaN said:


> Hey dude!!! Cool, so finally u got ur wife's pcc  hope u get grant soon!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Mine PCC came in 4 days, wife's PCC took 28 days. Thanks 4 the followup she did.

I have uploaded each and every Document now and that too with more than enough evidences to support my case. Really hoping that CO doesn't contact me now and give a straight grant


----------



## aswe

Gaurav said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dhawal,
> I must say my wife is really brave n courageous. She followed up with the Local police station and Police Commissioner Office multiple times daily for 28 days. She does not know the local language (Marathi) and the office locations yet she managed to keep contact with the officials and finally took the PCC/ Passport by hand from passport office yesterday. She used to carry chocolates and give them to the officers who directed her through the process daily.
> Bribing by chocolates seems to be a cheaper option than money
> 
> Anyways the verification was done alone here from Mumbai with no need to get verification from Chandigarh. :focus:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck. You are lucky to have such a courageous wife
> 
> aswe
Click to expand...


----------



## munna82

voddy said:


> Hi congrates... :clap2:
> 
> I updated the spreadsheet with ur details..did u use an agent or not?


thanks. no i did not use an agent


----------



## Lawren4

Gaurav said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dhawal,
> I must say my wife is really brave n courageous. She followed up with the Local police station and Police Commissioner Office multiple times daily for 28 days. She does not know the local language (Marathi) and the office locations yet she managed to keep contact with the officials and finally took the PCC/ Passport by hand from passport office yesterday. She used to carry chocolates and give them to the officers who directed her through the process daily.
> Bribing by chocolates seems to be a cheaper option than money
> 
> Anyways the verification was done alone here from Mumbai with no need to get verification from Chandigarh. :focus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ur wife is great and PCC office is better than chinese one.
> 
> chinese government is not uncorrupted but bribe is no help to PCC.
> the system is out of order in some time and you just cannot get soenthing you deserved like PCC (of coz no crime ever)
Click to expand...


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> Mine PCC came in 4 days, wife's PCC took 28 days. Thanks 4 the followup she did.
> 
> I have uploaded each and every Document now and that too with more than enough evidences to support my case. Really hoping that CO doesn't contact me now and give a straight grant


That's really good and fab work by bhabhiji!!! She definitely deserves a nice dinner out!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

Gaurav said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dhawal,
> I must say my wife is really brave n courageous. She followed up with the Local police station and Police Commissioner Office multiple times daily for 28 days. She does not know the local language (Marathi) and the office locations yet she managed to keep contact with the officials and finally took the PCC/ Passport by hand from passport office yesterday. She used to carry chocolates and give them to the officers who directed her through the process daily.
> Bribing by chocolates seems to be a cheaper option than money
> 
> Anyways the verification was done alone here from Mumbai with no need to get verification from Chandigarh. :focus:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip!.. OK i got a handful of chocos..heading to PHQ..
> 
> :eyebrows:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lawren4

voddy said:


> Gaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip!.. OK i got a handful of chocos..heading to PHQ..
> 
> :eyebrows:
> 
> 
> 
> what is PHQ?
> :ranger:
Click to expand...


----------



## voddy

Police Head Quarters 

.for those who don't know..I'm at the end of my wits trying to get my pcc out..


----------



## Lawren4

voddy said:


> Police Head Quarters
> 
> .for those who don't know..I'm at the end of my wits trying to get my pcc out..


thank you voddy

good luck


----------



## voddy

yippi..

at last !!! my pcc is done..they have posted it 2 hours ago..I called them (just in case) before going there..

so that saved a trip...


----------



## atul07

voddy said:


> yippi..
> 
> at last !!! my pcc is done..they have posted it 2 hours ago..I called them (just in case) before going there..
> 
> so that saved a trip...


Congratulations.. a battle won.. even i was so relieved when i received my PCC after a looong wait..


----------



## voddy

atul07 said:


> Congratulations.. a battle won.. even i was so relieved when i received my PCC after a looong wait..


Thanks athul..

I'm so relieved..can not imagine how would it feel when the grant comes.. hehe


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> Congrats voddy for getting the PCC finally.....


----------



## Dhawal

Gaurav said:


> Congrats gaurav for getting the PCC....Your wife is definitely brave.....


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats voddy for getting the PCC finally.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dhawal..
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

Guys i have a question...I am going to europe next friday for a business visit( going for at least 2 months)...In the meantime if i get a CO and he tells me to go ahead with PCC and medicals i dont wanna do it since i would have to get PCC done through the indian consulate there and this would be costly.....So how can i put my PCC and medicals on hold till i come back?Any idea guys?
Neo, gaurav, Ninja can you answer this?


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> Guys i have a question...I am going to europe next friday for a business visit( going for at least 2 months)...In the meantime if i get a CO and he tells me to go ahead with PCC and medicals i dont wanna do it since i would have to get PCC done through the indian consulate there and this would be costly.....So how can i put my PCC and medicals on hold till i come back?Any idea guys?
> Neo, gaurav, Ninja can you answer this?


Im no expert but How about this..
1.You fill the application (PCC) and some one can handover it while you are away if wanted..

2. Meds you can do from a registered doctor in the country you go

would this be an option?


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> Actually i feel that unless the CO doesnt contact me i dont wanna front load the PCC and medicals... Also now i wanna delay my pcc and medicals and even my visa grant till nov...but i want a CO assigned coz it will give me a reaaurance that my application is in process and since its on hold from my side i am ok with it....Am confused...


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Guys i have a question...I am going to europe next friday for a business visit( going for at least 2 months)...In the meantime if i get a CO and he tells me to go ahead with PCC and medicals i dont wanna do it since i would have to get PCC done through the indian consulate there and this would be costly.....So how can i put my PCC and medicals on hold till i come back?Any idea guys?
> Neo, gaurav, Ninja can you answer this?


You have to go in-person to give the PCC form. It might be possible with out that if you involve an agent. But as per rule you have go in person. So either start the process before you go or talk to CO.

Medicals you can do from the country you are in .. and it will be costly than in India..You can also talk to CO if its possible to hold it for 2 months till you come back..

-Neo-


----------



## Guest

Dhawal said:


> Actually i feel that unless the CO doesnt contact me i dont wanna front load the PCC and medicals... Also now i wanna delay my pcc and medicals and even my visa grant till nov...but i want a CO assigned coz it will give me a reaaurance that my application is in process and since its on hold from my side i am ok with it....Am confused...


Just wait for CO allocation, and when he contacts you, explain your situation to him and ask for extension. Simple.


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Thanks neo and voddy...I am gonna talk to the CO and try to put the medicals and PCC on hold if possible(if i get a CO in the next 2 months)....Since the CO hasnt been assigned and due to things happening in my personal life i am thoroughly confused what should be my next step...


----------



## Dhawal

ausimmi said:


> Yes ausimmi i am gonna do the same...thanks for the advice....


----------



## iNinjaN

Dhawal said:


> Guys i have a question...I am going to europe next friday for a business visit( going for at least 2 months)...In the meantime if i get a CO and he tells me to go ahead with PCC and medicals i dont wanna do it since i would have to get PCC done through the indian consulate there and this would be costly.....So how can i put my PCC and medicals on hold till i come back?Any idea guys?
> Neo, gaurav, Ninja can you answer this?


Just wait for co allocation and explain him ut situation. I believe he will consider ur case complexity and request for extension  
So do not worry and enjoy ur trip to europe 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Gaurav

Dhawal said:


> Guys i have a question...I am going to europe next friday for a business visit( going for at least 2 months)...In the meantime if i get a CO and he tells me to go ahead with PCC and medicals i dont wanna do it since i would have to get PCC done through the indian consulate there and this would be costly.....So how can i put my PCC and medicals on hold till i come back?Any idea guys?
> Neo, gaurav, Ninja can you answer this?


I got my PCC witin 4 days, so if may go for front loading of PCC.
Within 2 months you will definitely get it and then u can do ur medicals as u will have ur passport with you.
But ensure u get ur PCC b4 friday as u need passport to go europe. If u can convince ur case to Passport dept u will get pcc witin a week so it can be a blessing in disguise.
Medicals takes only 1.5 hrs.
If u can complete these things before friday u may get grant when u r in europe. 

Else u will have to send a mail to CO if he is allocated to delay the things.

I cancelled my Swiss visit this month owing to the possibility of CO allocation. :juggle:


----------



## Dhawal

Gaurav said:


> Hi gaurav,
> Since my wife will be unable to do her medicals till nov...getting a grant is out of question....Thats the reason i want to delay my pcc and medicals as well...a delay in processing is the only option i have rite now.


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Gaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi gaurav,
> Since my wife will be unable to do her medicals till nov...getting a grant is out of question....Thats the reason i want to delay my pcc and medicals as well...a delay in processing is the only option i have rite now.
> 
> 
> 
> HI Dhawal,
> As i told earlier ..That wont be a problem to complete your medicals.. its written in medical form that if the person is pregnant then Co actually can avoid X-ray and ask her to complete rest of the test. So just wait till you get a CO ..
> 
> -Neo-
Click to expand...


----------



## rackspace

ausimmi said:


> Just wait for CO allocation, and when he contacts you, explain your situation to him and ask for extension. Simple.


Is extension in first-entry date to Australia possible?


----------



## Guest

rackspace said:


> Is extension in first-entry date to Australia possible?


Yup. If you explain your situation to the CO and your reasons are genuine you can do so. Sometimes he requires to redo PCC and/or medicals. It varies on a case by case basis.


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Oh if thats the case than this is a very interesting bit of info. thanks Neo.


----------



## Sneha5

voddy said:


> yippi..
> 
> at last !!! my pcc is done..they have posted it 2 hours ago..I called them (just in case) before going there..
> 
> so that saved a trip...




Congrads Voddy.... thats awesome.... how long did they take?


----------



## voddy

Sneha5 said:


> Congrads Voddy.... thats awesome.... how long did they take?


more than 2 months.. mine is an exceptional case..i know ppl who got it within 3 weeks


----------



## atul07

Another day goes by with no news from DIAC.. atleast for the members on this forum.. 

Now that the "3 Months" are almost over.. i would expect some kind of explanation from them for the cause of the delay.. in the form of an email or something.. but hey... i could be asking for too much from DIAC provided they have been almost kept mum since 18th March!!


----------



## voddy

atul07 said:


> Another day goes by with no news from DIAC.. atleast for the members on this forum..
> 
> Now that the "3 Months" are almost over.. i would expect some kind of explanation from them for the cause of the delay.. in the form of an email or something.. but hey... i could be asking for too much from DIAC provided they have been almost kept mum since 18th March!!


what if you get a direct grant on Monday!!


----------



## atul07

voddy said:


> what if you get a direct grant on Monday!!


Then it would be the best monday i've had in recent months


----------



## HAYS

voddy said:


> what if you get a direct grant on Monday!!


 Love your sense of humour. God bless :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ppjagnaan

in the past few weeks, diac may have been working on saturdays as we have heard of people getting COs and even grants on saturdays.


----------



## voddy

Guy..
this is completely off the topics..since there are many programmers/SE here..i'm just wondering whether you can recommend any material for ADO.NET (3.5) besides the 70-561 self passed training kit..
just PM me if have any link or something..
thanks!!!


----------



## Lawren4

no update today. today's working hours past


----------



## aswe

Lawren4 said:


> no update today. today's working hours past


hang on!!!. Next target is 21st. Lets see any development by 21st.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rackspace said:


> Is extension in first-entry date to Australia possible?


Hi Recspace,

As Assimmi has rightly mentioned, you can get an extention for the initial entry date (IED). However, you have to mention your concerns to your CO, immediately you are contacted.

The IED would be the date on which the PCC or Medicals gets expired (earliest). My CO extended my medicals by 6 months and PCC by 3 months.

If you need further extensions, you have to do fresh set of PCC or medicals.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

voddy said:


> yippi..
> 
> at last !!! my pcc is done..they have posted it 2 hours ago..I called them (just in case) before going there..
> 
> so that saved a trip...


Obtaining the PCC by Sri Lankan police is a major achievement.


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> Obtaining the PCC by Sri Lankan police is a major achievement.


Hi all,
Chaminda,
Please tell me one thing.. When co contacted u had u already uploaded all your docs and pccmeds? 
I am asking 'cause i can see u have benn granted after a month of co contact.
My co contacted me on 9 may, but thelast doc was submitted by me on6 june, these were medicals. I want to approxomately understand how long i have to wait for visa grant.
The co has't contacted me after i senthim the info on meds


----------



## Lawren4

ppjagnaan said:


> in the past few weeks, diac may have been working on saturdays as we have heard of people getting COs and even grants on saturdays.


hi guys,

there is a rumour about the "DIAC weekend OT" phenominon : it's not OT, it's just automatically system delay, just like you set up a time to send an email on 12am......


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> there is a rumour about the "DIAC weekend OT" phenominon : it's not OT, it's just automatically system delay, just like you set up a time to send an email on 12am......


WHY would DIAC want to show false efficiency??? That would be a rather childish thing to do...


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> there is a rumour about the "DIAC weekend OT" phenominon : it's not OT, it's just automatically system delay, just like you set up a time to send an email on 12am......


Nope lawren, they are actually working... I have rang them twice on Saturday to ask about my application... And they have picked up the phone and discussed...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> Nope lawren, they are actually working... I have rang them twice on Saturday to ask about my application... And they have picked up the phone and discussed...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Are you saying that DIAC works 7 days a week, without any breaks?
Excuse me, but i don't believe this. In fact DIAC works the least number of hours; 9-4pm, whereas majority Government Departments are open 9-5pm in Australia.

Cheers


----------



## voddy

did you guys see this??
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xpats-living-australia/81634-visa-ganted.html


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Are you saying that DIAC works 7 days a week, without any breaks?
> Excuse me, but i don't believe this. In fact DIAC works the least number of hours; 9-4pm, whereas majority Government Departments are open 9-5pm in Australia.
> 
> Cheers


Nope I m not saying they work 7 days... Currently they are working 6 days a week and they do work till 5.00 pm. After 4.00 pm they do not accept calls... Proof is that one of applicant has got a reply f his query around 5.45 and he has send email after 5.00...

Now u can argue it's one f the case...  good day!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

guys 

i have found 1-Aug-2010 Case , having email from CO today morning (Sunday 18-6-11) requesting for Meds and PCC


she is 175 applicant , Dev. programer 
here is the link

http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=679207&page=4


----------



## rozam

toti said:


> guys
> 
> i have found 1-Aug-2010 Case , having email from CO today morning (Sunday 18-6-11) requesting for Meds and PCC
> 
> 
> she is 175 applicant , Dev. programer
> here is the link
> 
> August 2010 Visa Applications. (merged threads) - Page 4 : British Expat Discussion Forum


TOday is saturday


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> guys
> 
> i have found 1-Aug-2010 Case , having email from CO today morning (Sunday 18-6-11) requesting for Meds and PCC
> 
> she is 175 applicant , Dev. programer
> here is the link
> 
> http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=679207&page=4


Good this just shows they are striving hard to live to expectations... Hope they continue working hard for few more months 

Just as roam mentioned today is Saturday!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> Hi all,
> Chaminda,
> Please tell me one thing.. When co contacted u had u already uploaded all your docs and pccmeds?
> I am asking 'cause i can see u have benn granted after a month of co contact.
> My co contacted me on 9 may, but thelast doc was submitted by me on6 june, these were medicals. I want to approxomately understand how long i have to wait for visa grant.
> The co has't contacted me after i senthim the info on meds


Hi Rozam,

Yes. At the time of CO contacting me, I had uploaded PCC and Medicals. However, CO requested PCC again and I still don’t know the reason. I sent the same PCC and she accepted it. However, I did a fresh PCC since I wanted to get an extension for the initial entry date.

You have not mentioned whether your medicals has finalised or not. One of my friends informed me that there is a delay in processing medicals in Sydney office. I guess this is the reason for delay in your grant. However, in my case, I might have got it fast since I had already uploaded medicals upfront.

Please ask from CO whether there is outstanding information from your side. Then she has to admit the issue that everything is complete or request any outstanding docus.

All these and wish you get it soon.

Regards,


----------



## ibarry

Hi guys,
just bringing up my old problem concerning work experience evidence. Just to remind, i have been working for a company where i was paid by cheque.and i use to cash it and depositing only parts of the pay on my account.I dnt do tax return in my country as am a low paid employee.i have salary slips from the company but i dont know if it will be enougn for DIAC.I have contacted my bank to see some solutions. they advise me to approach my ex employer and ask them to make a request to the bank to get copies of the cheques i cashed.
My question is,do you think sending DIAC certified copies of some cheques i cashed from the bank could be used as an evidence i was working for that company?


----------



## Artemisa

Just to know:

A friend of mine, architect, received a visa today, saturday 
He had applied august/10, P3. 

Without case officer allocation, without any 'mets', any warning, a simple and direct grant letter (team 6). 

I couldn't be happier!


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> Just to know:
> 
> A friend of mine, architect, received a visa today, saturday
> He had applied august/10, P3.
> 
> Without case officer allocation, without any 'mets', any warning, a simple and direct grant letter (team 6).
> 
> I couldn't be happier!


wow that sounds great! This is the kind of news that we should expect in the future i guess...


----------



## voddy

just wondering...
Diac talks about clearing backlog of 2010...haven't mentioned about 2011 ppl..may be they have other plans for us?


----------



## atul07

Artemisa said:


> Just to know:
> 
> A friend of mine, architect, received a visa today, saturday
> He had applied august/10, P3.
> 
> Without case officer allocation, without any 'mets', any warning, a simple and direct grant letter (team 6).
> 
> I couldn't be happier!


Hi Artemisa, can you confirm if your friend front loaded the PCC and medicals?

This is some positive news we are hearing over the weekend.. i think if DIAC continues with this pace.. we can expect more such good news in the coming weeks.


----------



## voddy

ibarry said:


> Hi guys,
> just bringing up my old problem concerning work experience evidence. Just to remind, i have been working for a company where i was paid by cheque.and i use to cash it and depositing only parts of the pay on my account.I dnt do tax return in my country as am a low paid employee.i have salary slips from the company but i dont know if it will be enougn for DIAC.I have contacted my bank to see some solutions. they advise me to approach my ex employer and ask them to make a request to the bank to get copies of the cheques i cashed.
> My question is,do you think sending DIAC certified copies of some cheques i cashed from the bank could be used as an evidence i was working for that company?


Hi ibarry,

This issue could be different from case to case. Some times they wouldn't even bother about tax, pay slips or what ever..in certain cases they request all. I think this is to assure that you had been employed at the company that you claim in the application. Try to provide as many evidences as you can.. perhaps they'll call the employer directly so then none of the docs would be necessary..
any way CO will advice you accordingly i guess..

good luck!


----------



## Dhawal

Artemisa said:


> Wow thats awesome news Artemisa....Can you tell what is your friends ANZSCO code?Also did he recieve the 18th march mail?


----------



## toti

rozam said:


> TOday is saturday


sorry Rozam , all people
for the mistkae

but anyway Saturday or sunday , both are off


----------



## iNinjaN

Artemisa said:


> Just to know:
> 
> A friend of mine, architect, received a visa today, saturday
> He had applied august/10, P3.
> 
> Without case officer allocation, without any 'mets', any warning, a simple and direct grant letter (team 6).
> 
> I couldn't be happier!


That's a fantastic news... Pass my regards to ur friend... 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Rozam,
> 
> Yes. At the time of CO contacting me, I had uploaded PCC and Medicals. However, CO requested PCC again and I still don’t know the reason. I sent the same PCC and she accepted it. However, I did a fresh PCC since I wanted to get an extension for the initial entry date.
> 
> You have not mentioned whether your medicals has finalised or not. One of my friends informed me that there is a delay in processing medicals in Sydney office. I guess this is the reason for delay in your grant. However, in my case, I might have got it fast since I had already uploaded medicals upfront.
> 
> Please ask from CO whether there is outstanding information from your side. Then she has to admit the issue that everything is complete or request any outstanding docus.
> 
> All these and wish you get it soon.
> 
> Regards,


THanks Chaminda for explanations
Actually i don't know if my medicals are finalsed at diac or no. Since i am a paper based applicant there is no online status to be checked. I know one thing.. Everything according to local panel doctor were fine with our meds and i know that the meds package reached sydney medical point on 6 june 2011, that's all i know. I guess i will contact my co and ask if any info or doc is still requieed?
Thanks again and i hope i will join u soon with my gsm status


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys,

Just now found an update to my status, and found the following:

Date:   17/06/2011, Status: Application being processed further...

What is this meaning?

I uploaded my PCC and Medicals few days ago by my agent.

Please advise...

thanks.

Abdelrahman


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now found an update to my status, and found the following:
> 
> Date: **17/06/2011, Status: Application being processed further...
> 
> What is this meaning?
> 
> I uploaded my PCC and Medicals few days ago by my agent.
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Abdelrahman



according to what i have read before in many forums, it's vary from one to one

1. some says... it mean that somebody opend your file to check it 
2. some says .. it happen like this when something changing to you application ( adding more documents like meds , pcc , changing of circum. ... etc ) 
3. some says it mean nothing !? 

but i'm sure that dosen't mean that you have CO allocated , you can see alot of ppl here who have been this status since more than year ..!!

but anyway , we hope from GOD that you will get your CO this week as you are July 2010 applicant


----------



## iNinjaN

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now found an update to my status, and found the following:
> 
> Date: 17/06/2011, Status: Application being processed further...
> 
> What is this meaning?
> 
> I uploaded my PCC and Medicals few days ago by my agent.
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Abdelrahman


It means a co has picked up ur case for processing... Ur agent might have got an email from Co... Check with ur agent!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

iNinjaN said:


> It means a co has picked up ur case for processing... Ur agent might have got an email from Co... Check with ur agent!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


i hope this is correct


----------



## Abdelrahman

ininjan said:


> it means a co has picked up ur case for processing... Ur agent might have got an email from co... Check with ur agent!!
> 
> -ninja- :ranger:


thank u ninja 

i don't know to be happy from your reply or sad from toti reply 

ya allah


----------



## Abdelrahman

toti said:


> according to what i have read before in many forums, it's vary from one to one
> 
> 1. Some says... It mean that somebody opend your file to check it
> 2. Some says .. It happen like this when something changing to you application ( adding more documents like meds , pcc , changing of circum. ... Etc )
> 3. Some says it mean nothing !?
> 
> But i'm sure that dosen't mean that you have co allocated , you can see alot of ppl here who have been this status since more than year ..!!
> 
> But anyway , we hope from god that you will get your co this week as you are july 2010 applicant


thanks toti for the reply,,,,

but please let it be first option


----------



## atul07

Abdelrahman said:


> thanks toti for the reply,,,,
> 
> but please let it be first option


Hey Abdelrahman, dont worry.. most of the cases, it is because the CO has picked up your case, and if you have provided the required documents you should be good, and should be getting a grant soon!!  Good Luck..


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> thanks toti for the reply,,,,
> 
> but please let it be first option


dear

i don't mean to makes you upset

i just mentioned what ppl in this forum and in other froums are saying about that status 

but i hope that you will be hearing a good news very soon ,as you have reciveed 18-mar email , and you are July 2010 applicant and now you frontloaded everything 

so please wait and see

may be you will get Grant directly ( this is my excepectation for 18-mar receivers )


----------



## Abdelrahman

atul07 said:


> Hey Abdelrahman, dont worry.. most of the cases, it is because the CO has picked up your case, and if you have provided the required documents you should be good, and should be getting a grant soon!!  Good Luck..


Thanks my dear 

your words comfort me :ranger:


----------



## Abdelrahman

toti said:


> dear
> 
> i don't mean to makes you upset
> 
> i just mentioned what ppl in this forum and in other froums are saying about that status
> 
> but i hope that you will be hearing a good news very soon ,as you have reciveed 18-mar email , and you are July 2010 applicant and now you frontloaded everything
> 
> so please wait and see
> 
> may be you will get Grant directly ( this is my excepectation for 18-mar receivers )


Thanks Toti 

Hope for everybody to receive good news


----------



## Lawren4

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now found an update to my status, and found the following:
> 
> Date: **17/06/2011, Status: Application being processed further...
> 
> What is this meaning?
> 
> I uploaded my PCC and Medicals few days ago by my agent.
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Abdelrahman


in chinese expat forum, 99% ppl take "further" as CO allocation.

Lawrence


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssssssss,

i got a case officer  

she requested updated for 80 and form 1221

yaaaahooooooooooo


----------



## atul07

Abdelrahman said:


> Guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssssssss,
> 
> i got a case officer
> 
> she requested updated for 80 and form 1221
> 
> yaaaahooooooooooo


Congratss


----------



## Abdelrahman

atul07 said:


> Congratss


thanks atul 

it is the good news i got it from you today


----------



## atul07

Abdelrahman said:


> thanks atul
> 
> it is the good news i got it from you today


haha.. now you have to pray for me?


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ibarry said:


> Hi guys,
> just bringing up my old problem concerning work experience evidence. Just to remind, i have been working for a company where i was paid by cheque.and i use to cash it and depositing only parts of the pay on my account.I dnt do tax return in my country as am a low paid employee.i have salary slips from the company but i dont know if it will be enougn for DIAC.I have contacted my bank to see some solutions. they advise me to approach my ex employer and ask them to make a request to the bank to get copies of the cheques i cashed.
> My question is,do you think sending DIAC certified copies of some cheques i cashed from the bank could be used as an evidence i was working for that company?


Hi Ibarry,

Your scenario is different and it would be very difficult you to receive an exact answer for same.

However, there are two objectives of the investigating on the bank statements; one is to verify that you are an actual employee who received a formal salary from the employer and other one is to make sure that your employment grade to ascertain whether you were performing duties claimed in the employment letter.

I think you have to do what the bank requested you to do. It provides evidence where you have been paid by the employer. After getting this letter, it would be a good idea you to keep scan copies of the cheques which you will be receiving subsequent to the above mentioned letter.

Regards,

Chaminda


----------



## Abdelrahman

atul07 said:


> haha.. now you have to pray for me?


hahaha inshallah i will pray for you and for everybody in this forum 

:clap2:


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Abdelrahman said:


> Guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssssssss,
> 
> i got a case officer
> 
> she requested updated for 80 and form 1221
> 
> yaaaahooooooooooo


Congrat... :clap2:


----------



## ibarry

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Ibarry,
> 
> Your scenario is different and it would be very difficult you to receive an exact answer for same.
> 
> However, there are two objectives of the investigating on the bank statements; one is to verify that you are an actual employee who received a formal salary from the employer and other one is to make sure that your employment grade to ascertain whether you were performing duties claimed in the employment letter.
> 
> I think you have to do what the bank requested you to do. It provides evidence where you have been paid by the employer. After getting this letter, it would be a good idea you to keep scan copies of the cheques which you will be receiving subsequent to the above mentioned letter.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chaminda


Thanks Chaminda and Voddy for advising. All my work experience and salaries paid from this ex employer are genuine. The only thing that scared me is how can i proved DIAC if ever they asked that i was really being paid by the company. Also, this company i worked for them from sept2008 to March2010 then from Mar10 to Dec10 i worked for another company where i have all my documents and bank statements.In fact i need to prove 2 months work experience from the ex employer as DIAC asked for 12months out of 24months.
Maybe am just stressing to much on this and maybe CO might not ask anything for the ex employer "I hope so lol!!!!"
By the way congratulation for those who got a CO:clap2:. I just pray that we all have CO soon and visa grant really quick after.


----------



## Artemisa

Atul07, 

Yes, he frontloaded PCC and medicals about two months ago, just after he received the 18th march e-mail. 



Dhawal, 
He is an architect, I'm not sure his ASCO code (he probably used ASCO instead of ANZSCO). 
He received the 18th march e-mail as well. 

iNinjaN, 
I will 

Abdelrahman, 
Congraaaaaaaaaatsss!!!! Now it's close!


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> Guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssssssss,
> 
> i got a case officer
> 
> she requested updated for 80 and form 1221
> 
> yaaaahooooooooooo



see i have told you


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> Guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssssssss,
> 
> i got a case officer
> 
> she requested updated for 80 and form 1221
> 
> yaaaahooooooooooo


congrats man 

hoping the next important step will come verrrrry soooooon ... GRANT


----------



## Abdelrahman

toti said:


> congrats man
> 
> hoping the next important step will come verrrrry soooooon ... GRANT


thanks man inshallah u too will get your grant sooner 

Ta7ya Masr


----------



## Abdelrahman

chaminda.sampath said:


> Congrat... :clap2:


Thank u Chaminda


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> thanks man inshallah u too will get your grant sooner
> 
> Ta7ya Masr


hehe .... ta7ya masr ya me3allem 

thanks for your kind wishes


----------



## hellorajshahi

My application is now under security check, CO assigned on 8th June and she also informed that she has sent my application for security check on 09 th June. .

But I have looked that those who got CO in the year 2011 specially after 18th march, most of them get their grant letter within maximum 3 months. 
' 
Allah knows What is waiting for my case ? 

In my online status it shows All "met" except medical and pcc. 

I am not understanding " why my medical shows " received" . why dont itz met.

07/04/2011 my medical is refereed
31/05/2011 my medical finalized

But why itz not met, itz shows " received" 

Pray for me .

And always wish good news should come early for you. 

Regards


----------



## iNinjaN

Abdelrahman said:


> Guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssssssss,
> 
> i got a case officer
> 
> she requested updated for 80 and form 1221
> 
> yaaaahooooooooooo


Congratulations and celebrations.... 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> Thank u Chaminda


dear

which team is your CO ?


----------



## Abdelrahman

iNinjaN said:


> Congratulations and celebrations....
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thank you allllloooooot NINJA


----------



## Abdelrahman

toti said:


> dear
> 
> which team is your CO ?


I don't know,,,how can I know ?


----------



## iNinjaN

Abdelrahman said:


> I don't know,,,how can I know ?


Ask ur agent to froward that email to u.. In that mail at end u will see signature of the case officer an also will be stated which tram he belongs... Also u can check the mail I'd from which agent has got email for firm 80 ... That also has team number

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Abdelrahman

guys,

after case officer allocation, is it possible that they will send my application for external check or just review my application and grant the visa if i met all requirements?

she just asked updated forms of 80 and 1221.

please advise...


----------



## FrozenDessert

Dear Abdelrahman,

First of all, many congrats for the CO allocation. Regarding your question about external checks, no one can say for sure. Only time will tell if they ask for it or not. Please do keep us updated because it will give everyone else some idea how things will progress for them. Best of luck!!!


----------



## HermanB

I see 2 people got CO's, congratz to you guys! I'm back from a long weekend away, just to find.... NOTHING. But honestly, it is not very unexpected, I do not believe a thing published or sent by the DIAC, I'm really at the point where I think it is just ridiculous!

How can people (read in other forum) get CO's that applied in November, but then so many people before that are left out. And how, I ask you, will they assign CO's to ALL the people that lodged before 2011 by the end of this month?! And this when the 18 March people are not receiving any news at all.

Ah well, just my personal opinion and feeling, don't know if any of you feel the same though. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## chaminda.sampath

ibarry said:


> Thanks Chaminda and Voddy for advising. All my work experience and salaries paid from this ex employer are genuine. The only thing that scared me is how can i proved DIAC if ever they asked that i was really being paid by the company. Also, this company i worked for them from sept2008 to March2010 then from Mar10 to Dec10 i worked for another company where i have all my documents and bank statements.In fact i need to prove 2 months work experience from the ex employer as DIAC asked for 12months out of 24months.
> Maybe am just stressing to much on this and maybe CO might not ask anything for the ex employer "I hope so lol!!!!"
> By the way congratulation for those who got a CO:clap2:. I just pray that we all have CO soon and visa grant really quick after.


Hi ibarry,

In my case CO asked only one month’s bank statement and only one payslip. 

Generally evidence for two months would not be an issue. However, in your case, it may be necessary to prove that you worked for your previous employer. In this context, it is better you to collect confirmation from bank.

I strongly advise you not to leave any room for your CO to find fault with you on not providing information which will be requested. 

Prepare for the worst case though you expect the best. This is the theory in this migration game.

Good luck…


----------



## Abdelrahman

FrozenDessert said:


> Dear Abdelrahman,
> 
> First of all, many congrats for the CO allocation. Regarding your question about external checks, no one can say for sure. Only time will tell if they ask for it or not. Please do keep us updated because it will give everyone else some idea how things will progress for them. Best of luck!!!


Thanks my dear.

She mentioned in the checklist only the two forms caz they were dated in 2010. I wonder if she will check with the employers... Any way hope to hear good news.


----------



## ibarry

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi ibarry,
> 
> In my case CO asked only one month’s bank statement and only one payslip.
> 
> Generally evidence for two months would not be an issue. However, in your case, it may be necessary to prove that you worked for your previous employer. In this context, it is better you to collect confirmation from bank.
> 
> I strongly advise you not to leave any room for your CO to find fault with you on not providing information which will be requested.
> 
> Prepare for the worst case though you expect the best. This is the theory in this migration game.
> 
> Good luck…


Thanks Chaminda for sharing these info. I have already asked the company for the request to the bank for the cheque copies. They told me that they will provide it to me as soon as they received it but they had asked only copies for the first and last month i worked for them. Like you said Chaminda, am just getting prepared for the worst case and have all documents ready in hand if ever CO ask for. I have already front loaded my PCC as i got it really quick. Now am thinking for the MCC but am hesitating a bit cause this will cost me a bit of money for me,wife and daughter. Its a risk as i dont know when CO will be allocated. Hopefully by end of this month  

I think the last info we got from DIAC that all pre 2011 applicants will be allocated by end of this month might mean they are taking all these applicants to start all preliminary checks needed. Personally, if am granted my visa by december i will be very happy and its less than the 18month-24months stated on their official website


----------



## Carol E

Abdelrahman said:


> Guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssssssss,
> 
> i got a case officer
> 
> she requested updated for 80 and form 1221
> 
> yaaaahooooooooooo


Hi Abdelrahman,

:clap2::clap2: Congratulation ... 

Good luck 

carol


----------



## Abdelrahman

Carol E said:


> Hi Abdelrahman,
> 
> :clap2::clap2: Congratulation ...
> 
> Good luck
> 
> carol


Thanks Carol i appreciate it


----------



## voddy

Abdelrahman said:


> Guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssssssss,
> 
> i got a case officer
> 
> she requested updated for 80 and form 1221
> 
> yaaaahooooooooooo


woooooow!!! congrtaulations!!!!
wait a minute? It was Sunday wasn't it ???? what a beuty

 

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## FrozenDessert

Looking at Carol E and Abdelrahman's timelines:

Lodged: 5 July 2010
CO: 10/6/2011

Lodged: 13 July 2010
CO : 17/6/2011

They seem to have moved forward 8 days in 6 working days (I have counted the Saturday as a working days. Somebody seems to have uploaded the number of applications lodged per day on this thread (filename: anzsco_details 200110602.rar). It seems there were 178 applications lodged between 5 July and 13 July (both dates inclusive). Using some very approximate arithmetic, there are 5 visa classes: 885, 886, 176 family, 176 SS, 175. So multiplying by 2 / 5 we get approximately 71 cases processed in 6 days. That is approximately 12 cases per day. Does somebody want to make any predictions based on these numbers???


----------



## aswe

Guys

I sent my medicals and verified from the courier that it was delivered on 13th June. today it is updated as "Further medicals have been refereed to Australia for further processing" Can some body advice me what does this mean. I am bit worried.

thanks


aswe


----------



## Abdelrahman

voddy said:


> woooooow!!! congrtaulations!!!!
> wait a minute? It was Sunday wasn't it ???? what a beuty
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!!


Thanks Voddy 

Hope all get done with this nightmare peacefully


----------



## uroojs

Abdelrahman said:


> Thanks Voddy
> 
> Hope all get done with this nightmare peacefully



Congrats Abdelrahman.

All the best mate.


----------



## Abdelrahman

uroojs said:


> Congrats Abdelrahman.
> 
> All the best mate.


Thanks my dear hope all the best to every body

Although I am assigned CO,,,I am still nervous...

Hope this will not take more than a week... my life freezed now


----------



## alfiat

Abdelrahman said:


> Hope this will not take more than a week... my life freezed now


I hope you get your grant at the earliest.

In the meantime however, do take it easy. No use worrying too much about something that is now beyond your control.


----------



## Abdelrahman

alfiat said:


> I hope you get your grant at the earliest.
> 
> In the meantime however, do take it easy. No use worrying too much about something that is now beyond your control.


You are right 

I will try to relax :ranger:

aaaaaaaaaaaa I can't 

 hope the best to u alfiat


----------



## Gaurav

He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:

I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:

Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"

He-man, He-man...

I have the VISA power!
DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:

Only three others share this secret... :spy:
Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:

***************************************************************

Dear Friends, :happy:
We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.

At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:

We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:

Lets continue this thread as a sequel Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia :first: 

Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


----------



## voddy

OHHHHHHHH my God That is simply awesome!!!!!!

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

wow wow 

really no wards... we r so happy for you...


----------



## pvannalath

Congrats man....That's a Great news


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> 
> Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"
> 
> He-man, He-man...
> 
> I have the VISA power!
> DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:
> 
> Only three others share this secret... :spy:
> Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
> Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Dear Friends, :happy:
> We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
> It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
> All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
> Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.
> 
> At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:
> 
> We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
> I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:
> 
> Lets continue this thread as a sequel Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia :first:
> 
> Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


Dude this is amazing congrats... Wooooowww big hug and congrats again!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

I take great pleasure in updating the spreadsheet for you...

You were so quite some days and had positive feelings towards this..as i recall..
appreciate your patience


----------



## Sneha5

Hey congrads Gaurav!!!! Happy for u!


----------



## atul07

Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> 
> Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"
> 
> He-man, He-man...
> 
> I have the VISA power!
> DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:
> 
> Only three others share this secret... :spy:
> Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
> Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Dear Friends, :happy:
> We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
> It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
> All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
> Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.
> 
> At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:
> 
> We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
> I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:
> 
> Lets continue this thread as a sequel Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia :first:
> 
> Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:



Congratulations Gaurav.. this is great news indeed.. I think DIAC is picking up some speed now.. hope they continue this way.. Great news!!


----------



## SlimNeo

Wooow man ...!!!

Gonna get a full bottle to celebrate your grant letter... 

All the best friend...

-Neo-


----------



## toti

Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Many Congrats friend :clap2:

May GOD helps you in the new life there in OZ

i wish you all the best


----------



## FrozenDessert

I think this invalidates my previous numbers because it seems that cases up to Aug 2010 are under review in parallel. So it seems a bit meaningless to talk about no. of cases per day.


----------



## alfiat

Congrats Gaurav. Your grant has given hope to alot of ppl here.


----------



## uroojs

Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> 
> Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"
> 
> He-man, He-man...
> 
> I have the VISA power!
> DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:
> 
> Only three others share this secret... :spy:
> Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
> Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Dear Friends, :happy:
> We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
> It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
> All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
> Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.
> 
> At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:
> 
> We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
> I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:
> 
> Lets continue this thread as a sequel Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia :first:
> 
> Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


Congrats....

We are so happy for you.


----------



## SlimNeo

Reply for a PLE in some other forum ....

_Some have been allocated a CO, but the CO might not have contacted them yet, or might never do. One of the applicants from another forum recieved the following reply after submitting a PLE:


*"....I can confirm that your visa application has been assigned to a case officer.

A preliminary assessment will be conducted on your visa application to determine if any further documentation is required. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents....."*_

-Neo-


----------



## uroojs

SlimNeo said:


> Reply for a PLE in some other forum ....
> 
> _Some have been allocated a CO, but the CO might not have contacted them yet, or might never do. One of the applicants from another forum recieved the following reply after submitting a PLE:
> 
> 
> *"....I can confirm that your visa application has been assigned to a case officer.
> 
> A preliminary assessment will be conducted on your visa application to determine if any further documentation is required. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents....."*_
> 
> -Neo-


Neo bet me you'll get a straight grant as well.


----------



## iNinjaN

uroojs said:


> Neo bet me you'll get a straight grant as well.


I bet on yes; he will get ;-)

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## aswe

Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> 
> Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"
> 
> He-man, He-man...
> 
> I have the VISA power!
> DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:
> 
> Only three others share this secret... :spy:
> Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
> Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Dear Friends, :happy:
> We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
> It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
> All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
> Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.
> 
> At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:
> 
> We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
> I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:
> 
> Lets continue this thread as a sequel Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia :first:
> 
> Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


Congratulations!!! I can imagine how you feel today. the results of long waiting and hard work!!!


----------



## FrozenDessert

SlimNeo said:


> Reply for a PLE in some other forum ....
> 
> _Some have been allocated a CO, but the CO might not have contacted them yet, or might never do. One of the applicants from another forum recieved the following reply after submitting a PLE:
> 
> 
> *"....I can confirm that your visa application has been assigned to a case officer.
> 
> A preliminary assessment will be conducted on your visa application to determine if any further documentation is required. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents....."*_
> 
> -Neo-


Any chance of knowing the lodgement date of this guy? Could you ask there and post the reply here? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Dhawal

[QUOTE=Gaurav;546566

Gaurav congrats for the grant...Hope all your wishes come true...Meet you once we land in australia one day....


----------



## krishz

Gaurav,

woooooooooooooooooooowwww thta's great!!!!!!!!! congratz buddy!!!!!!!

no words to describe.........really really happy for you.........:hug:

Good luck for your future in OZ land!!!!!!

Please pray for me to get the grant soon....


----------



## uroojs

Can anyone guide me how to front load the Medicals ... I am from Pakistan. My CO has asked me to wait till early july so that she can get a reply from the reminder she will sent regarding my case during the last week of june-11.

After looking at Gaurav's result... i think if its possible in our country lets fron load medical and wait for grant because i think medicals and PCC are valid for 6 months and according to client service charter they have to finalize my application by Dec-11 so why not take the risk and wait for results.

Any guidance ??????


----------



## FrozenDessert

Anyone wants to bet on what date the processing backlog will get pushed to in the next fortnightly update?


----------



## voddy

uroojs said:


> Can anyone guide me how to front load the Medicals ... I am from Pakistan. My CO has asked me to wait till early july so that she can get a reply from the reminder she will sent regarding my case during the last week of june-11.
> 
> After looking at Gaurav's result... i think if its possible in our country lets fron load medical and wait for grant because i think medicals and PCC are valid for 6 months and according to client service charter they have to finalize my application by Dec-11 so why not take the risk and wait for results.
> 
> Any guidance ??????


Yes that would be good i guess. Only drawback is that you might not get a lot of time before your initial entry date. But if ur CO could extend it..then there is no prob.


----------



## krishz

Abdelrahman said:


> Thanks Voddy
> 
> Hope all get done with this nightmare peacefully


Hi

Congratz Abdelrahman....

My online status was also changed as MET around 5th of April.

Since then no information from the CO and I'm still waiting...

Really happy and will pray for you to get the visa grant soooooooooonn........

Good luck buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## orange12

good on u gaurav!

i wished mine would be the same too :S

i was thinking about raising a PLE aft this friday to enquire about my case. 
just cant take this uncertainty no more. 
im just going to point out that the march 18 email's words didnt come through...and yet we hear nothing from them. 

geez, all the applicants before aug 2010 has been allocated co except me! whats wrong??!


----------



## krishz

SlimNeo said:


> Reply for a PLE in some other forum ....
> 
> _Some have been allocated a CO, but the CO might not have contacted them yet, or might never do. One of the applicants from another forum recieved the following reply after submitting a PLE:
> 
> 
> *"....I can confirm that your visa application has been assigned to a case officer.
> 
> A preliminary assessment will be conducted on your visa application to determine if any further documentation is required. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents....."*_
> 
> -Neo-



Hi Neo..

same reply I received for my PLE too and there I confirmed was alloated with a CO...so from then no improvement in my case...maybe some internal checks (and today is the 75th day)GOD alone knows what is happening.........


----------



## Shabi

orange12 said:


> good on u gaurav!
> 
> i wished mine would be the same too :S
> 
> i was thinking about raising a PLE aft this friday to enquire about my case.
> just cant take this uncertainty no more.
> im just going to point out that the march 18 email's words didnt come through...and yet we hear nothing from them.
> 
> geez, all the applicants before aug 2010 has been allocated co except me! whats wrong??!


I've not been allocated a CO either, at least you have fronloaded Mediclas & PCC having the chance of direct grant but what about me?! 

Bu with this pace that they are processing, I guess everybody will hear from CO or get direct grant within coming days.


----------



## Gaurav

Guys, don't loose hope. There's something happening for every1 in the background.
You all will get visas soon, m sure.
Just keep all documents ready or front load them.
DIAC wants to finish off pending cases ASAP, so have faith n be patient.
Just when I was loosing hope my wife and I decided to front load the 2 pending things and the trick worked.
Wish u all a very happy grant soon, and we will definitely celebrate there 2gether in OZ land


----------



## Abdelrahman

krishz said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratz Abdelrahman....
> 
> My online status was also changed as MET around 5th of April.
> 
> Since then no information from the CO and I'm still waiting...
> 
> Really happy and will pray for you to get the visa grant soooooooooonn........
> 
> Good luck buddy!!!!!!!!


I am praying to all my dears...

Thanks for the wishes...


----------



## Abdelrahman

Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> 
> Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"
> 
> He-man, He-man...
> 
> I have the VISA power!
> DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:
> 
> Only three others share this secret... :spy:
> Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
> Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Dear Friends, :happy:
> We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
> It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
> All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
> Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.
> 
> At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:
> 
> We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
> I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:
> 
> Lets continue this thread as a sequel Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia :first:
> 
> Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


hhhhhhh I like your action...

Congratulation my dear hope every body get it very soon.


----------



## rozam

gaurav said:


> guys, don't loose hope. There's something happening for every1 in the background.
> You all will get visas soon, m sure.
> Just keep all documents ready or front load them.
> Diac wants to finish off pending cases asap, so have faith n be patient.
> Just when i was loosing hope my wife and i decided to front load the 2 pending things and the trick worked.
> Wish u all a very happy grant soon, and we will definitely celebrate there 2gether in oz land


congratulations and all the best


----------



## brajeshdave

Gaurav said:


> Guys, don't loose hope. There's something happening for every1 in the background.
> You all will get visas soon, m sure.
> Just keep all documents ready or front load them.
> DIAC wants to finish off pending cases ASAP, so have faith n be patient.
> Just when I was loosing hope my wife and I decided to front load the 2 pending things and the trick worked.
> Wish u all a very happy grant soon, and we will definitely celebrate there 2gether in OZ land


Congrates Gaurav! Dhaa-ki-chiki.....Dhaa-ki-chiki.....Dhaa-ki-chiki.....Dhaaaaaa!!!
eace:eace::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## statue

Gaurav said:


> Guys, don't loose hope. There's something happening for every1 in the background.
> You all will get visas soon, m sure.
> Just keep all documents ready or front load them.
> DIAC wants to finish off pending cases ASAP, so have faith n be patient.
> Just when I was loosing hope my wife and I decided to front load the 2 pending things and the trick worked.
> Wish u all a very happy grant soon, and we will definitely celebrate there 2gether in OZ land


Congratulations Gourav! And best of luck for the move.


----------



## HermanB

I'm really glad to see there are visa grants, and I'm really happy for those people . I am just very sad as it seems that it is meant for some, and not for others .

Hopefully this feeling will be proved wrong by the end of this month, but I highly doubt it. All the best guys!!


----------



## amer

Anyone reised PLE enquiring abt the broken promise on March 18 mail?


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Anyone reised PLE enquiring abt the broken promise on March 18 mail?


I wish I could, but they already told my agent not to bother them . I am really fed-up with the whole thing, but hey, it is unfortunately out of our hands .

All the best!


----------



## aarkay

Gaurav said:


> Guys, don't loose hope. There's something happening for every1 in the background.
> You all will get visas soon, m sure.
> Just keep all documents ready or front load them.
> DIAC wants to finish off pending cases ASAP, so have faith n be patient.
> Just when I was loosing hope my wife and I decided to front load the 2 pending things and the trick worked.
> Wish u all a very happy grant soon, and we will definitely celebrate there 2gether in OZ land


congrats gaurav...greats news...


----------



## rozam

hermanb said:


> i wish i could, but they already told my agent not to bother them . I am really fed-up with the whole thing, but hey, it is unfortunately out of our hands .
> 
> All the best!


be positive


----------



## HermanB

rozam said:


> be positive


Hi Rozam, trying to be, but getting harder by the day . Guess it's just one of those days. All the best there!


----------



## wwnde

unpredictable and erratic processing trends by DIAC, yet no timely updates. too much anxiety


----------



## Indus

*Congrats Gaurav*

Gaurav, Many Many congratulations!! Let's have a great meet in OZ!!


----------



## aswe

aswe said:


> Guys
> 
> I sent my medicals and verified from the courier that it was delivered on 13th June. today it is updated as "Further medicals have been refereed to Australia for further processing" Can some body advice me what does this mean. I am bit worried.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> aswe


Guys

I just checked this with my agent. As per him there is a huge block for clearing of medicals. Now it takes 8 weeks to get medicals cleared. If you complete your medicals now it will be better as it takes another 8 weeks to process and get it confirmed.

Dont know when this waiting is going to be over
:juggle:


----------



## SlimNeo

aswe said:


> Guys
> 
> I just checked this with my agent. As per him there is a huge block for clearing of medicals. Now it takes 8 weeks to get medicals cleared. If you complete your medicals now it will be better as it takes another 8 weeks to process and get it confirmed.
> 
> Dont know when this waiting is going to be over
> :juggle:


Whats your "Health requirements" status is it "out standing " or "finalised" .. ?

-Neo-


----------



## Carol E

Hi Gaurav , 

It's great news , Many Many Congratulations :clap2::clap2:

Good Luck in your moving 

Carol


----------



## Artemisa

Congrats Gaurav :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

I bet that the update will be on wednesday or friday and they will be in late august.


----------



## pkrish

Hi
I received form 815 health undertaking for my spouse from case officer.
Does anybody received similar form to be filled and send?
In CO email, he mentioned the Access Number to be filled in the form as well.

I'm wondering where to write this Acess Number in the form. However, it has a box for office use only, there it mentions - HATS Access Number and ICSE Client. So should I need to write the given Access Number in HATS Access Number in office use box only ? (CO did not mention of write client ID).
because there is no other space or question asked to fill Access Number.
Please advice if I m correct or anybody any idea?


----------



## pkrish

Hi
I received form 815 health undertaking for my spouse from case officer.
Does anybody received similar form to be filled and send?
In CO email, he mentioned the Access Number to be filled in the form as well.

I'm wondering where to write this Acess Number in the form. However, it has a box for office use only, there it mentions - HATS Access Number and ICSE Client. So should I need to write the given Access Number in HATS Access Number in office use box only ? (CO did not mention of write client ID).
because there is no other space or question asked to fill Access Number.
Please advice if I m correct or anybody any idea?


----------



## haseeb85uk

Gaurav said:


> Guys, don't loose hope. There's something happening for every1 in the background.
> You all will get visas soon, m sure.
> Just keep all documents ready or front load them.
> DIAC wants to finish off pending cases ASAP, so have faith n be patient.
> Just when I was loosing hope my wife and I decided to front load the 2 pending things and the trick worked.
> Wish u all a very happy grant soon, and we will definitely celebrate there 2gether in OZ land


congrats bro cheers n pray for us..im happy fr u


----------



## HermanB

*Am I reading DIAC's site correctly?!*

Wow, my agent just let me know they sent to her just now that the date for CO contacts are at 30 March 2010 and I just checked on the DIAC's website that this is so. What the hell?! How did they move backwards?!


----------



## SlimNeo

HermanB said:


> Wow, my agent just let me know they sent to her just now that the date for CO contacts are at 30 March 2010 and I just checked on the DIAC's website that this is so. What the hell?! How did they move backwards?!


can you explain it more clearly... 


-neo-


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> can you explain it more clearly...
> 
> 
> -neo-


Well, the previous e-mail update said up to 1st of June 2010 have been contacted by CO's. Now our agent said that she received an update today saying it is now 30 March, is this even possible?! How the hell did they revert back 2 months?! This is really getting crappy .

Please look at Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## toti

Artemisa said:


> Congrats Gaurav :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> I bet that the update will be on wednesday or friday and they will be in late august.


 do you think so ?!!

i think it will never exceed 30-jul-2010
or in the best cases will be 15-Aug-2010 

HOPE the best from GOD , hope to get CO in this weeeeek


----------



## SlimNeo

HermanB said:


> Well, the previous e-mail update said up to 1st of June 2010 have been contacted by CO's. Now our agent said that she received an update today saying it is now 30 March, is this even possible?! How the hell did they revert back 2 months?! This is really getting crappy .
> 
> Please look at Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications


does any time this site changed to 1st June 2010 or they forgot to update it.. ? 

i have not checked this before...

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Well, the previous e-mail update said up to 1st of June 2010 have been contacted by CO's. Now our agent said that she received an update today saying it is now 30 March, is this even possible?! How the hell did they revert back 2 months?! This is really getting crappy .
> 
> Please look at Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications


That's correct my agent have also said the same.. I believe some mistake... So hold on...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Well, the previous e-mail update said up to 1st of June 2010 have been contacted by CO's. Now our agent said that she received an update today saying it is now 30 March, is this even possible?! How the hell did they revert back 2 months?! This is really getting crappy .
> 
> Please look at Allocated Times for General Skilled Migration Applications


this one not updated , since last DIAC mail on 8-June and it still the same 
while DIAC mail syas it reached to 1-Jun-2010


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> this one not updated , since last DIAC mail on 8-June and it still the same
> while DIAC mail syas it reached to 1-Jun-2010


I really hope so, really kind of tired of this whole visa thing. It seems like an endless tunnel, lol


----------



## Artemisa

DIAC didn't update the site. It was 30 march since ever ;P

Toti, I think that they will finish august until friday. It's an optimist guess!


----------



## toti

iNinjaN said:


> That's correct my agent have also said the same.. I believe some mistake... So hold on...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


i did check it more than 2 weeks back and it shows the same 30-Mar-2010 !!


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> i did check it more than 2 weeks back and it shows the same 30-Mar-2010 !!


This is different.. Today many Mara registered agents got a general mail saying thy have reached processing by 30 march 2010...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## FrozenDessert

Great. Just what we need. Even more drama...


----------



## pvannalath

which one i should believe. the mail i got just now or diac site


----------



## toti

pvannalath said:


> which one i should believe. the mail i got just now or diac site


can you send me that email


----------



## toti

Artemisa said:


> DIAC didn't update the site. It was 30 march since ever ;P
> 
> Toti, I think that they will finish august until friday. It's an optimist guess!


if so , then i have to hear from CO during next 4 Days !!

regardig that email comes to MARA , i think they are saying that nobody left up to 30-March-2010 

so how diac announce somthings every 2 weeks and sending diff. thing to MARA agents , it's not logic , right

as we can see it's moves after july 2010


----------



## HermanB

New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 597 - PomsInOz Forum. As you can see, nothing makes sense anymore, screw this. Good luck everyone, but I am officially giving up and not even going to post here anymore unless we get some news (which I believe will not happen soon).

All the best!!


----------



## Kurama

Congrats Gaurav! All the best in the new chapter of our lives down under!



Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> 
> Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"
> 
> He-man, He-man...
> 
> I have the VISA power!
> DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:
> 
> Only three others share this secret... :spy:
> Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
> Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Dear Friends, :happy:
> We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
> It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
> All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
> Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.
> 
> At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:
> 
> We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
> I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:
> 
> Lets continue this thread as a sequel Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia :first:
> 
> Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


----------



## toti

i have read this in the other forum

PomsInOz Forum - View Single Post - New Category 3's - Where are you now?


_*good morning all..
Got my visa this morning 
__________________
skills test 10/08/10, passed 29/08/10, 176 skilled sponsored applied 06/09/10, email from DIAC 18/03/11, meds and police checks 06/04/11,all documentation met 17/6/11 *_


i dont know waht is the secret behind sept 2010 cases , alot of 176 - family cases allocated or granted !!

what about Aug 2010 Cases


----------



## FrozenDessert

I think it is very obvious by now. They are processing MANY cases behind the scenes from July 1 2010 till somewhere in October 2010. Since each case is different, the ones which are getting finalized first (initial assessment, background checks etc. completing sooner) are getting COs and visa grants sooner. I can say this with 110% surety. There simply can't be two thoughts about this. Now just let us see how far the processing backlog moves with the new upcoming update...


----------



## iwh_aus

Huge Congrats Gaurav!!!
All the best for future.

Thanks for creating this new thread which I hope will one day become as busy as this thread you created some time ago.





Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> 
> Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"
> 
> He-man, He-man...
> 
> I have the VISA power!
> DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:
> 
> Only three others share this secret... :spy:
> Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
> Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Dear Friends, :happy:
> We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
> It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
> All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
> Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.
> 
> At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:
> 
> We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
> I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:
> 
> Lets continue this thread as a sequel Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia :first:
> 
> Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


----------



## rameshrk

iwh_aus said:


> Huge Congrats Gaurav!!!
> All the best for future.
> 
> Thanks for creating this new thread which I hope will one day become as busy as this thread you created some time ago.


Hearty Congrats Gaurav..!!!!


----------



## aswe

SlimNeo said:


> Whats your "Health requirements" status is it "out standing " or "finalised" .. ?
> 
> -Neo-



No it says further reffed as I mentioned earlier


----------



## randy00710

*18th March letters*

Hi Guys,

I am also wondering what going on... i have gone to many forums and found out that they are processing July,august,September, but unfortunately i have lodged my application in 20th November under 176 family sponsor and my medicals have already been finalized on 27th May... and still no sign of CO. My agent to me that this month, the processing will be much faster since, they have close all application for lodgement and they will accept new application end of July. If anyone has heard of any application who have got co or direct grant, who have applied in November 2010, please keep me posted. I will all of us get our visa sooner.


----------



## voddy

randy00710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also wondering what going on... i have gone to many forums and found out that they are processing July,august,September, but unfortunately i have lodged my application in 20th November under 176 family sponsor and my medicals have already been finalized on 27th May... and still no sign of CO. My agent to me that this month, the processing will be much faster since, they have close all application for lodgement and they will accept new application end of July. If anyone has heard of any application who have got co or direct grant, who have applied in November 2010, please keep me posted. I will all of us get our visa sooner.


https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

just one person in our forum who applied in Nov 2010 got CO..


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> i have read this in the other forum
> 
> PomsInOz Forum - View Single Post - New Category 3's - Where are you now?
> 
> 
> _*good morning all..
> Got my visa this morning
> __________________
> skills test 10/08/10, passed 29/08/10, 176 skilled sponsored applied 06/09/10, email from DIAC 18/03/11, meds and police checks 06/04/11,all documentation met 17/6/11 *_
> 
> 
> i dont know waht is the secret behind sept 2010 cases , alot of 176 - family cases allocated or granted !!
> 
> what about Aug 2010 Cases


may be this one is from a LR country...


----------



## hellorajshahi

Security check - Stuck with security check. But all HR people are not suffering with security check. I think its depend on the mode of CO or what is the criteria ? When will my result come. One of my batch mate got his visa with out any security check. He has applied on 22 aug 2010 , co assigned 12.05.2011 and got visa on 31.05.2011. I have applied on 29 sep 2010 , co assigned 08.06.2011 and co informed that my application is now under security check and itz may take several months.


----------



## Sneha5

Hi guys.... I was just wondering whether it is possible to visit another country (on a visitor visa for about 10 days) on the way to landing in aussi 1st time on ur 175 visa grant. Or is it mandatory that you take off from the country you applied and land straight away land in Aussie (ofcourse with necessary transits). 

Thanks


----------



## voddy

Sneha5 said:


> Hi guys.... I was just wondering whether it is possible to visit another country (on a visitor visa for about 10 days) on the way to landing in aussi 1st time on ur 175 visa grant. Or is it mandatory that you take off from the country you applied and land straight away land in Aussie (ofcourse with necessary transits).
> 
> Thanks


I don't think this will be an issue..It doesn't matter to them what u did on your way as long as you get your visa stamped before the initial entry date.

But not sure whether u can get 2 visas at the same time....


----------



## wwnde

I sent an inquiry and got this reply from HO "Thank you for your e-mail. The medical results you are enquiring about have been processed. These have been recorded in our system and can be accessed by the case officer to enable them to process the visa application.

Please contact the case officer to follow-up on the progress of the visa application"
My online status indicate medicals outstanding. What does this mean?Does it mean I have been referred for further medicals and only the CO has the powers to communicate?


----------



## Sneha5

oh really thanks voddy.....


----------



## Lawren4

not a good news
but i choose to share with you all
judge yourself
=====================
someone in chinese forum raised PLE after June 18th, and DIAC responsed:


Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Thank you for your enquiry and your advice that you have completed all items requested in this email. I note your concern that you have not yet been contacted by a case officer in regards to your General Skilled Migration (GSM) application.

I can confirm that applicants in Priority Group 3 who were emailed in March 2011 are still expected to have their application considered shortly.

As explained in this email, priority processing arrangements are in place covering the order of assessment of GSM applications. These arrangements are set in a Direction issued by the Minister and must be followed. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory?s state migration plan continue to be allocated as the highest priority.

A higher than anticipated number of higher priority applications have been received in recent months, impacting the Department's ability to allocate cases within your priority group.

Despite this, GSM can confirm that the assessment of applications in your priority group continues each week in significant volumes, after the allocation of any outstanding higher priority applications.

It is now expected that you will be contacted by your case officer by 30 September 2011. We request that you allow this period of time for your application to be assessed before contacting the Department.

You may continue to undertake any of the requirements of the March 2011 email that are incomplete, referring to the guidance provided in that email.

In the meantime you may wish to follow the published dates for GSM applications currently being considered, available by sending a blank email to [email protected].

Yours sincerely,

Norbert O


===================

website link(but most in chinese):

ÊÕµ½ÒÆÃñ¾ÖµÄ»ØÐÅ£¬ÊÜ´ò»÷£¬Çó°²Î¿~~ - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË


----------



## Lawren4

Lawren4 said:


> not a good news
> but i choose to share with you all
> judge yourself
> =====================
> someone in chinese forum raised PLE after June 18th, and DIAC responsed:
> 
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and your advice that you have completed all items requested in this email. I note your concern that you have not yet been contacted by a case officer in regards to your General Skilled Migration (GSM) application.
> 
> I can confirm that applicants in Priority Group 3 who were emailed in March 2011 are still expected to have their application considered shortly.
> 
> As explained in this email, priority processing arrangements are in place covering the order of assessment of GSM applications. These arrangements are set in a Direction issued by the Minister and must be followed. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory?s state migration plan continue to be allocated as the highest priority.
> 
> A higher than anticipated number of higher priority applications have been received in recent months, impacting the Department's ability to allocate cases within your priority group.
> 
> Despite this, GSM can confirm that the assessment of applications in your priority group continues each week in significant volumes, after the allocation of any outstanding higher priority applications.
> 
> It is now expected that you will be contacted by your case officer by 30 September 2011. We request that you allow this period of time for your application to be assessed before contacting the Department.
> 
> You may continue to undertake any of the requirements of the March 2011 email that are incomplete, referring to the guidance provided in that email.
> 
> In the meantime you may wish to follow the published dates for GSM applications currently being considered, available by sending a blank email to [email protected].
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Norbert O
> 
> 
> ===================
> 
> website link(but most in chinese):
> 
> ÊÕµ½ÒÆÃñ¾ÖµÄ»ØÐÅ£¬ÊÜ´ò»÷£¬Çó°²Î¿~~ - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË


btw:
that applicant is EA on 12th Aug 2010


----------



## voddy

wwnde said:


> I sent an inquiry and got this reply from HO "Thank you for your e-mail. The medical results you are enquiring about have been processed. These have been recorded in our system and can be accessed by the case officer to enable them to process the visa application.
> 
> Please contact the case officer to follow-up on the progress of the visa application"
> My online status indicate medicals outstanding. What does this mean?Does it mean I have been referred for further medicals and only the CO has the powers to communicate?


I think we shouldn't be so obsessed with status messages..
check these cases.. though old would give some light
A quick question for the final stage. : British Expat Discussion Forum

IELTS 7.0 (Oct 2008), ACS Assessment(Oct 2008), MODL+CSL ( Internet Security) , HR Country, Applied 175 Online 1-Nov-2008, CO allocated ( 28th April), Sent updated documents with PCC ( 8th May), Got VISA!!!!! ( 7th July)

this person had to wait 2 months before getting the visa even after submitting all docs followed by the request of co..


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> not a good news
> but i choose to share with you all
> judge yourself
> =====================
> someone in chinese forum raised PLE after June 18th, and DIAC responsed:
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and your advice that you have completed all items requested in this email. I note your concern that you have not yet been contacted by a case officer in regards to your General Skilled Migration (GSM) application.
> 
> I can confirm that applicants in Priority Group 3 who were emailed in March 2011 are still expected to have their application considered shortly.
> 
> As explained in this email, priority processing arrangements are in place covering the order of assessment of GSM applications. These arrangements are set in a Direction issued by the Minister and must be followed. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory?s state migration plan continue to be allocated as the highest priority.
> 
> A higher than anticipated number of higher priority applications have been received in recent months, impacting the Department's ability to allocate cases within your priority group.
> 
> Despite this, GSM can confirm that the assessment of applications in your priority group continues each week in significant volumes, after the allocation of any outstanding higher priority applications.
> 
> It is now expected that you will be contacted by your case officer by 30 September 2011. We request that you allow this period of time for your application to be assessed before contacting the Department.
> 
> You may continue to undertake any of the requirements of the March 2011 email that are incomplete, referring to the guidance provided in that email.
> 
> In the meantime you may wish to follow the published dates for GSM applications currently being considered, available by sending a blank email to [email protected].
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Norbert O
> 
> ===================
> 
> website link(but most in chinese):
> 
> ÊÕµ½ÒÆÃñ¾ÖµÄ»ØÐÅ£¬ÊÜ´ò»÷£¬Çó°²Î¿~~ - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË


This is sad!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## FrozenDessert

Did somebody note that they have effectively asked for 3 more months???


----------



## iNinjaN

FrozenDessert said:


> Did somebody note that they have effectively asked for 3 more months???


Yes!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> btw:
> that applicant is EA on 12th Aug 2010


I'm not really surprised to be honest. Ah well, such is life. Good luck Lawrence and everyone else too!!


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> I'm not really surprised to be honest. Ah well, such is life. Good luck Lawrence and everyone else too!!


like each coin has two sides, let's do some analysis (since my occupation is ICT business ANALYST, lol):

if 30th Sep means all 18th Mar email receivers are processed or CO-allocated, it is not so bad! reason is my analysis below:

step (1)
it is believed 18th Mar emails are sent to applicatants who lodged no later than 31st Jan, 2011.

step (2)
there is evidence that till this week, the ACTUAL update should be no later than 11th Aug, 2010. proof is in chinese forum one 10th Aug, 2010 app got CO, another 11th Aug, 2010 app got CO; but two 12th Aug, 2010 apps didnot get CO.
and here in expat forum, someone (excuse me i forgot the id) around 10th Aug, 2010 got CO.

step (3)
considering step (1) and (2), do some MATH, the exsiting applicants to be processed are lodged in: Aug(12th to 31st), Sep, Oct, Nov, Dec of 2010, and Jan of 2011. applicants are distributed in 5.5 months.

step (4)
it's 21tst June, 2011 today. the assumed deadline is 30th Sep, 2011. approximately 15 working weeks left.

step (5)
15 weeks / 5.5 months <= 3 weeks/month
that means (again approximately) :

we take 3 weeks as rough time cost for each month's applicants

step (6):conclusion

lodged date -> CO date

Sep 2010 -> 8th Jul 2011
Oct 2010 -> 29th Jul 2011
Nov 2010 -> 19th Aug 2011
Dec 2010 -> 9th Sep 2011
Jan 2011 -> 30th Sep 2011

do not take the conclusion too seriously!

good luck every one.

Lawrence


----------



## tanya18

HermanB said:


> I'm not really surprised to be honest. Ah well, such is life. Good luck Lawrence and everyone else too!!


Hiii Guyss !!

Got my visa grant mail today ... Thank you all for the support .. this is a great forum .. Thnks agian guys ..

My time line ACS (ICT busi. Analyst ) Oct. 2010 ,visa app (176 Family sponrd) 09/11/2010 , CO 14/06/2011, Grant 21/06/2011
I got this form another forum....looks like nov 2010 got his grant today...


----------



## prass82

Hiii Guyss !!

Got my visa grant mail today ... Thank you all for the support .. Thnks agian guys .. Keep up the great work guys ... Wish all the best for your visas ... You all will get them soon ...

My time line ACS (ICT busi. Analyst ) Oct. 2010 ,visa app (176 Family sponrd) 09/11/2010 , CO 14/06/2011, Grant 21/06/2011


----------



## Lawren4

tanya18 said:


> Hiii Guyss !!
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today ... Thank you all for the support .. this is a great forum .. Thnks agian guys ..
> 
> My time line ACS (ICT busi. Analyst ) Oct. 2010 ,visa app (176 Family sponrd) 09/11/2010 , CO 14/06/2011, Grant 21/06/2011
> I got this form another forum....looks like nov 2010 got his grant today...


lucky you!
congratz!

only difference between us is the 176FS vs 175 and nationality......

Lawrence


----------



## alfiat

hellorajshahi said:


> Security check - Stuck with security check. But all HR people are not suffering with security check. I think its depend on the mode of CO or what is the criteria ? When will my result come. One of my batch mate got his visa with out any security check. He has applied on 22 aug 2010 , co assigned 12.05.2011 and got visa on 31.05.2011. I have applied on 29 sep 2010 , co assigned 08.06.2011 and co informed that my application is now under security check and itz may take several months.


We all know there are LR and HR countries. Wonder if there is such a thing as HR applicant?


----------



## toti

voddy said:


> I think we shouldn't be so obsessed with status messages..
> check these cases.. though old would give some light
> A quick question for the final stage. : British Expat Discussion Forum
> 
> IELTS 7.0 (Oct 2008), ACS Assessment(Oct 2008), MODL+CSL ( Internet Security) , HR Country, Applied 175 Online 1-Nov-2008, CO allocated ( 28th April), Sent updated documents with PCC ( 8th May), Got VISA!!!!! ( 7th July)
> 
> this person had to wait 2 months before getting the visa even after submitting all docs followed by the request of co..


you are discussing very old issue , that's was on 2009 ( while the old rules , old processings times , CSl ...etc )

why sjould we discuss it now


----------



## alfiat

Wow....looks like there are quite a number of November applicants getting grants or COs. But we have August, September and October applicants are getting left behind. What is happening!!!


----------



## Lawren4

prass82 said:


> Hiii Guyss !!
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today ... Thank you all for the support .. Thnks agian guys .. Keep up the great work guys ... Wish all the best for your visas ... You all will get them soon ...
> 
> My time line ACS (ICT busi. Analyst ) Oct. 2010 ,visa app (176 Family sponrd) 09/11/2010 , CO 14/06/2011, Grant 21/06/2011


ok prass82 is the really lucky dog!
congraz!

btw, is sri lanka HR or LR?

thanks!
Lawrence


----------



## alfiat

Lawren4 said:


> lucky you!
> congratz!
> 
> only difference between us is the 176FS vs 175 and nationality......
> 
> Lawrence



I believe this grant is from another forum. tanya18 is a December 2010 applicant.


----------



## HermanB

Ah well, screw it, I'll be jobless until the day I die, lol. Which actually might not be that far off considering where I stay, haha. Just my personal opinion, but they really do the processing unfairly and there absolutely nothing we can do about it .


----------



## Lawren4

alfiat said:


> Wow....looks like there are quite a number of November applicants getting grants or COs. But we have August, September and October applicants are getting left behind. What is happening!!!


seems those fast Nov 2010 applicants are Family Sponsered...


----------



## FrozenDessert

alfiat said:


> Wow....looks like there are quite a number of November applicants getting grants or COs. But we have August, September and October applicants are getting left behind. What is happening!!!


As I have said previously, what is happening is that DIAC is processing a large number of applications in parallel. All those cribbing about not getting a CO are worrying for no reason at all. Application at least up till November 2011 are being processed behind the scenes. The CO will contact if something is needed otherwise will give a silent visa grant. It is as simple as that. Right now we need to leave DIAC do its stuff and watch the fortnightly updates closely. Of course this mood should change if we get another bout of no news at all. It would mean that some other visa class is again taking their time...


----------



## HermanB

Should I push my agent to find out more? It just seems we pay so much for a service, they should do their utmost to find out what is happening?


----------



## iNinjaN

prass82 said:


> Hiii Guyss !!
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today ... Thank you all for the support .. Thnks agian guys .. Keep up the great work guys ... Wish all the best for your visas ... You all will get them soon ...
> 
> My time line ACS (ICT busi. Analyst ) Oct. 2010 ,visa app (176 Family sponrd) 09/11/2010 , CO 14/06/2011, Grant 21/06/2011


Congrats prass!!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

alfiat said:


> Wow....looks like there are quite a number of November applicants getting grants or COs. But we have August, September and October applicants are getting left behind. What is happening!!!


really don't know

many cases of sep & nov are getting either CO or grants , while Aug, Oct are few ?!!
any explaination ??


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Should I push my agent to find out more? It just seems we pay so much for a service, they should do their utmost to find out what is happening?


Would suggest politely yes 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Would suggest politely yes
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


She just already bluntly told me I must just wait . I don't know what to do anymore Ninja


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> really don't know
> 
> many cases of sep & nov are getting either CO or grants , while Aug, Oct are few ?!!
> any explaination ??


There is really no explanation. It all seems so random. 

It has been said that they are processing applications in the background. If this were true, they would have contacted some August or September applicants as some of them have still not gone for meds or PCC. Yet, there is no word from DIAC.

HR and LR countries doesn't seem to be a factor also. We have November HR applicants getting grants. Yet, August LR applicants are still waiting.


----------



## hellorajshahi

Congratulation all those who get their grant letter. 

Most of October 2010 applicant directly get their Visa. 

All are from Low risk country ? Iz any High Rick country applicant get their visa directly?


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> Ah well, screw it, I'll be jobless until the day I die, lol. Which actually might not be that far off considering where I stay, haha. Just my personal opinion, but they really do the processing unfairly and there absolutely nothing we can do about it .


Hi HermanB,

Can't you ask your agent to press the issue of March 18th mail with DIAC.
After all, agent supposed to be acting in their client's best interests. 

BTW.

I contacted DIAC by phone yesterday and was advised that i *don not* have a CO yet and was given pretty much the same scripted answer that Lauren had posted earlier. Which is B**t , because as you can see many cat3 applicants who applied after me or you got COs and even visas granted.

I will be making a complaint and advise others to join me, because how do you know that in 3 months time they are not going to extend expected processing period by another 3 months. Or introduce a brand new priority processing on the 1st July. 

Here is a link:
Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Cheers


----------



## FrozenDessert

alfiat said:


> There is really no explanation. It all seems so random.
> 
> It has been said that they are processing applications in the background. If this were true, they would have contacted some August or September applicants as some of them have still not gone for meds or PCC. Yet, there is no word from DIAC.
> 
> HR and LR countries doesn't seem to be a factor also. We have November HR applicants getting grants. Yet, August LR applicants are still waiting.


Actually, just recently Gaurav got his visa. I have been reading the previous posts on this thread, and it seems drag288 got her visa eons ago. iwh_aus who is a Sept 2010 applicant got a visa. So you can't say its random. It is certain processing has started on all apps behind the scene.


----------



## voddy

Hi Tanya & Prass,
Congratulations!!!!!!
:clap2:


----------



## aswe

prass82 said:


> Hiii Guyss !!
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today ... Thank you all for the support .. Thnks agian guys .. Keep up the great work guys ... Wish all the best for your visas ... You all will get them soon ...
> 
> My time line ACS (ICT busi. Analyst ) Oct. 2010 ,visa app (176 Family sponrd) 09/11/2010 , CO 14/06/2011, Grant 21/06/2011



Ooooh. Congratulations dear. May your dreams come true now that the biggest dream has realized.:clap2:

Lets meet at Oz

Mine also submitted in November but still medical finalization is on a big queue. I will have to wait in the queue for 8 weeks. What a big waiting. Then again for visa grant. Waiting Waiting Waiting ...........
:juggle:


----------



## alfiat

FrozenDessert said:


> It is certain processing has started on all apps behind the scene.


If you wish to believe this.....by all means do so. 

But I bet you will be singing a different tune when they start granting July, August, September 2011 applications. But you on the other hand have not even been contacted by a CO. 

This is what people here in this forum are feeling. That they are being left behind. Your application is just 2 days old.....you won't understand it yet.


----------



## Abdelrahman

prass82 said:


> hiii guyss !!
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today ... Thank you all for the support .. Thnks agian guys .. Keep up the great work guys ... Wish all the best for your visas ... You all will get them soon ...
> 
> My time line acs (ict busi. Analyst ) oct. 2010 ,visa app (176 family sponrd) 09/11/2010 , co 14/06/2011, grant 21/06/2011


heeeee mabroook congratulation in arabic 

happy for u and for every body else get the visa 

wish all of you luck and success in the incoming challenging life in aust...


----------



## iNinjaN

alfiat said:


> If you wish to believe this.....by all means do so.
> 
> But I bet you will be singing a different tune when they start granting July, August, September 2011 applications. But you on the other hand have not even been contacted by a CO.
> 
> This is what people here in this forum are feeling. That they are being left behind. Your application is just 2 days old.....you won't understand it yet.


I bet alifat that will not happen....

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## FrozenDessert

alfiat said:


> If you wish to believe this.....by all means do so.
> 
> But I bet you will be singing a different tune when they start granting July, August, September 2011 applications. But you on the other hand have not even been contacted by a CO.
> 
> This is what people here in this forum are feeling. That they are being left behind. Your application is just 2 days old.....you won't understand it yet.


Nopes  I am one for waiting patiently. And really, I can understand your feelings. I have been following this thread long before joining this forum. But the thing is, I like to look at things rationally and when I see such a lot of people from ALL months getting COs/Visas I have to conclude that processing is occurring for everyone. Give me one reason WHY DIAC would give preference to some applications and not to others? They have no reason to do so...


----------



## Lawren4

Guys,

I did a complaint. lol

==========================

I have received email on 18th March, 2011. in that email, DIAC said, as I received this email, I would be allocated a case officer within 3 months.

And now it is 21st June, 2011, that means the 3 months deadline has exceeded. No offcial announcement is plublished related to this issue.

Besides, DIAC promised to update GSM processing date fortnightly. Last friday there should be an update but nothing occured.

I have paid all kind of charge/fee, so I fulfiled my responsibility. I believe it's fair enough if you finish what you promised.

Moreover please change the GSM processing date update policy. If the update comes late, there should be penalty to those who didnot finish jobs.

Thanks.
=====================================


----------



## voddy

FrozenDessert said:


> Nopes  I am one for waiting patiently. And really, I can understand your feelings. I have been following this thread long before joining this forum. But the thing is, I like to look at things rationally and when I see such a lot of people from ALL months getting COs/Visas I have to conclude that processing is occurring for everyone. Give me one reason WHY DIAC would give preference to some applications and not to others? They have no reason to do so...


ok ppl we shouldn't be worrying too much of all these. How an individual looks at the processing depends on the context, knowledge, the desperation, social facts, current condition, age, gender and the list goes on.... 

only truth is no matter how many posts we put hear, how bad/ happy we feel, how longing/or not we are....the date of the Visa grant is clearly written on the STARS :juggle: and it will happen when time is right.

so until that day comes..we can kill time in this forum educating our selves, helping & encouraging others. what more could we do?


----------



## SlimNeo

prass82 said:


> Hiii Guyss !!
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today ... Thank you all for the support .. Thnks agian guys .. Keep up the great work guys ... Wish all the best for your visas ... You all will get them soon ...
> 
> My time line ACS (ICT busi. Analyst ) Oct. 2010 ,visa app (176 Family sponrd) 09/11/2010 , CO 14/06/2011, Grant 21/06/2011


Its looks more like a copy paste of the previous post .. 

are sure of this... ?? 
-Neo-


----------



## HAYS

Lawren4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did a complaint. lol
> 
> ==========================
> 
> I have received email on 18th March, 2011. in that email, DIAC said, as I received this email, I would be allocated a case officer within 3 months.
> 
> And now it is 21st June, 2011, that means the 3 months deadline has exceeded. No offcial announcement is plublished related to this issue.
> 
> Besides, DIAC promised to update GSM processing date fortnightly. Last friday there should be an update but nothing occured.
> 
> I have paid all kind of charge/fee, so I fulfiled my responsibility. I believe it's fair enough if you finish what you promised.
> 
> Moreover please change the GSM processing date update policy. If the update comes late, there should be penalty to those who didnot finish jobs.
> 
> Thanks.
> =====================================


Lawren,

Could you spread the word on Chinese forum as well, and invite your fellow countrymen and women to join us on this matter.

The Department lied to us and continues to lie to us, while processing applications in whatever order it wants and it is not right.

PS.

Thank you for your support. That's two of us now. Hope other Mach 18th recipients will push their agents or will lodge a complaint on their own.

Cheers


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> Its looks more like a copy paste of the previous post ..
> 
> are sure of this... ??
> -Neo-


REALLY !!!!   

pls some one clear this confusion.. Pras82 are you there????

i saw ppl wishing him in a long line..


----------



## alfiat

FrozenDessert said:


> Nopes  I am one for waiting patiently. And really, I can understand your feelings. I have been following this thread long before joining this forum. But the thing is, I like to look at things rationally and when I see such a lot of people from ALL months getting COs/Visas I have to conclude that processing is occurring for everyone. Give me one reason WHY DIAC would give preference to some applications and not to others? They have no reason to do so...


It's good that you are patient. It's a good character trait to have when you are applying for a visa.

As for me, it is not impatience but rather anxiety. Although I am not in a rush to move to Oz, uncertainties in life or the visa application process means it would be better to get a grant earlier rather than later. 

Like you, I also believe that DIAC does not give preference to some applications and not to others. However, it does seem that applications are not being processed in the order of date lodged.


----------



## FrozenDessert

Lawren4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did a complaint. lol
> 
> ==========================
> 
> I have received email on 18th March, 2011. in that email, DIAC said, as I received this email, I would be allocated a case officer within 3 months.
> 
> And now it is 21st June, 2011, that means the 3 months deadline has exceeded. No offcial announcement is plublished related to this issue.
> 
> Besides, DIAC promised to update GSM processing date fortnightly. Last friday there should be an update but nothing occured.
> 
> I have paid all kind of charge/fee, so I fulfiled my responsibility. I believe it's fair enough if you finish what you promised.
> 
> Moreover please change the GSM processing date update policy. If the update comes late, there should be penalty to those who didnot finish jobs.
> 
> Thanks.
> =====================================


You got one thing wrong. The next update is expected this Wednesday/Thursday NOT on Friday


----------



## voddy

Did this 18th March mail promised of a CO allocation..or it just said that you will most likely be assigned a CO or something? 

if it promised then it's very bad that they couldn't keep it.. Otherwise it's forgivable.


----------



## alfiat

voddy said:


> ok ppl we shouldn't be worrying too much of all these. How an individual looks at the processing depends on the context, knowledge, the desperation, social facts, current condition, age, gender and the list goes on....
> 
> only truth is no matter how many posts we put hear, how bad/ happy we feel, how longing/or not we are....the date of the Visa grant is clearly written on the STARS :juggle: and it will happen when time is right.
> 
> so until that day comes..we can kill time in this forum educating our selves, helping & encouraging others. what more could we do?


You are spot on Voddy. No matter what we do, our visa grant date is really beyond our control. All of us are just hoping for the best.


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> Did this 18th March mail promised of a CO allocation..or it just said that you will most likely be assigned a CO or something?
> 
> if it promised then it's very bad that they couldn't keep it.. Otherwise it's forgivable.


They were clever, it says that you are 'expected'... Even still, in most cultures that is a promise, not just a 'hope so'. That is what is making me upset as well, as an Afrikaans person, if another person says 'expected', I take it as their word that it will happen.

All the best voddy!


----------



## SlimNeo

toti said:


> really don't know
> 
> many cases of sep & nov are getting either CO or grants , while Aug, Oct are few ?!!
> any explaination ??


Yes... each case is different .. DIAC is promising a strategic approach only on Co allocation and that also if any document is required he is advised to contact you else not...

Finalization will again based of the complexity of your application and country you are from...


Am not sure about the resent Nov cases reported.. that might be a incorrect information..

-Neo-


----------



## tanya18

voddy said:


> REALLY !!!!
> 
> pls some one clear this confusion.. Pras82 are you there????
> 
> i saw ppl wishing him in a long line..


Hi guys, 
Its pras8 whom got the grant..


----------



## voddy

tanya18 said:


> Hi guys,
> Its pras8 whom got the grant..


Ahh thanks!


----------



## toti

FrozenDessert said:


> You got one thing wrong. The next update is expected this Wednesday/Thursday NOT on Friday


guys 
yes the update supposed to be tomorrow 8+14= 22


----------



## HAYS

toti said:


> guys
> yes the update supposed to be tomorrow 8+14= 22


Yes, and i will be waiting with great anticipation.

All July 2010 applicants should have CO by now, but it is not the case (look at my case).


PS.

*Something fishy is going on, that's for sure.*

Cheers


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> guys
> yes the update supposed to be tomorrow 8+14= 22


I however expect it next Monday or Tuesday. 
There's always a few days delay.


----------



## Lawren4

i think whether fortnight update will come tomorrow is less important than before.
i care more on the actual processing date.
currently 11th Aug applicants have CO, and that means my case is near.


----------



## toti

Lawren4 said:


> i think whether fortnight update will come tomorrow is less important than before.
> i care more on the actual processing date.
> currently 11th Aug applicants have CO, and that means my case is near.


so what do you think about me , i'm 29 Aug 2010 ?!! should it be next week or first week of July ? GOD only Knows and Helps


----------



## Onynz

:wave: An August 8 2010 applicant here... and still no news or anything that hints of any progress of my application... and I thought they would be done with all July 2010 by now...


----------



## SlimNeo

Lawren4 said:


> i think whether fortnight update will come tomorrow is less important than before.
> i care more on the actual processing date.
> currently 11th Aug applicants have CO, and that means my case is near.


Lawren. according to my theory.. if you have not uploaded all the documents.. a CO will ask for further documents before this week end, else you might have to wait for a week or 2 to get a direct grant...

So be patient..

-Neo-


----------



## Shabi

Lawren4 said:


> i think whether fortnight update will come tomorrow is less important than before.
> i care more on the actual processing date.
> currently 11th Aug applicants have CO, and that means my case is near.


Lawren, How come do you say that 11th Aug applicants have CO? I don't have any!


----------



## missy_koolie

Hello I filed 173 visa on 3rd of Nov 2010 and had received the march 18th letter
i sent a PLE last friday and the response to me was there will be delays and she said i might have a case officer by 30th of september which is still another 3 months of wait.


----------



## SlimNeo

missy_koolie said:


> Hello I filed 173 visa on 3rd of Nov 2010 and had received the march 18th letter
> i sent a PLE last friday and the response to me was there will be delays and she said i might have a case officer by 30th of september which is still another 3 months of wait.


Kindly enter your details here .... : http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

XLS for your reference.. : http://tinyurl.com/P3-Time-lines


-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

Onynz said:


> :wave: An August 8 2010 applicant here... and still no news or anything that hints of any progress of my application... and I thought they would be done with all July 2010 by now...


Hi Onynz,
if all your documents are in place and you are confident that everything is perfect. Then you might get a straight grant with in week.. !! 


-Neo-


----------



## Lawren4

missy_koolie said:


> Hello I filed 173 visa on 3rd of Nov 2010 and had received the march 18th letter
> i sent a PLE last friday and the response to me was there will be delays and she said i might have a case officer by 30th of september which is still another 3 months of wait.


the second DIAC "30th Sep" response

btw, r u sure ur case is 173, not 175?

good luck

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

to those who are concerned about "11th Aug" has CO:

first of all, it is my conclusion, not the fact.
my evidence is in the chinese expat forum. all all before 11th Aug got CO or grant.
one app from 8th Aug did not get CO, but he raised PLE and acknowledged that actually he had CO already.

so guys from early Aug, just try a PLE! the response will show if CO allocated

best luck!

Lawrence


----------



## Onynz

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Onynz,
> if all your documents are in place and you are confident that everything is perfect. Then you might get a straight grant with in week.. !!
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Hi -Neo-

I really hope so too... Thanks...


----------



## missy_koolie

Lawren4 said:


> the second DIAC "30th Sep" response
> 
> btw, r u sure ur case is 173, not 175?
> 
> good luck
> 
> Lawrence


hi lawrence that was a typo error lols it is 175 visa!!


----------



## HermanB

This 30 September thing is just bulltwang!! How can they expect us to just accept that they are delayed by another 3 months after sending that e-mail on 18 March?! And worst is, we can't really do anything about it . There goes my plans again, lol, I shouldn't be surprised though.

I feel like an illegal  lately in my home country, that must say something...


----------



## ppjagnaan

missy_koolie said:


> Hello I filed 173 visa on 3rd of Nov 2010 and had received the march 18th letter
> i sent a PLE last friday and the response to me was there will be delays and she said i might have a case officer by 30th of september which is still another 3 months of wait.


and that's a *"might have"*


----------



## randy00710

*176 family sponcer (Nov 2010)*

Hi Guys, as i read through this, it seems like DIAC has been processing alot of application around the world in no random order, July, August,September, October and November... I think they have selected some type of criteria, based on that they are processing application faster. That's y i think the 18th March letter, since they have carefully selected application, which the documentation may be complete, which they could make a quick assessment or spot on decision on a direct grant. I would like to ask those who got a their visa granted or direct grant, did they check with your sponsors, the company you work with before granting the visa, this would help us further identify the criteria. I wish all of us could get our visa soon, since it will take the load off us and help us plan our future in aussie. Lets keep track of the grants for this week !! at least we can get some idea....


----------



## SlimNeo

randy00710 said:


> Hi Guys, as i read through this, it seems like DIAC has been processing alot of application around the world in no random order, July, August,September, October and November... I think they have selected some type of criteria, based on that they are processing application faster. That's y i think the 18th March letter, since they have carefully selected application, which the documentation may be complete, which they could make a quick assessment or spot on decision on a direct grant. I would like to ask those who got a their visa granted or direct grant, did they check with your sponsors, the company you work with before granting the visa, this would help us further identify the criteria. I wish all of us could get our visa soon, since it will take the load off us and help us plan our future in aussie. Lets keep track of the grants for this week !! at least we can get some idea....


I understand what you are trying to achieve.. 

We have done this analysis initially when this March 18th Mail has send out. We couldn't find any possible criteria and also it seems DIAC doesn't want to follow this mail as it is contradicting their statement of processing application on the basis of application loaded date. 

Now if you look at the people who got the grant or Co. They are both from the 18th March group and out side the group. 

There are many 18th March guys left out in Aug and Sep while guys with no mails who are in October got Cos and grants.

So as far as i know there is no relation with the Co allocation and 18th march mail.

Again its not random.. its based on ANZCO + Country + Type 176/175 + complexity of application..


-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

It seems to be official, now the date for 18 March mail people has just moved up another 3.5 months to 30 September, this is just not right . There goes all our plans to smithereens, lol. Typical, but hey, guess we are completely helpless, as usual.

I hope that things will look up though, but we will see, at least new applications will be frozen for a while from 1 July. All the best everyone!


----------



## SlimNeo

HermanB said:


> It seems to be official, now the date for 18 March mail people has just moved up another 3.5 months to 30 September, this is just not right . There goes all our plans to smithereens, lol. Typical, but hey, guess we are completely helpless, as usual.
> 
> I hope that things will look up though, but we will see, at least new applications will be frozen for a while from 1 July. All the best everyone!


you should always have a Plan B  .. so delay in Plan A will not effect you at all.. 

Again, worrying about something which is not in your hand is waste of time...

-Neo-


----------



## HermanB

SlimNeo said:


> you should always have a Plan B  .. so delay in Plan A will not effect you at all..
> 
> Again, worrying about something which is not in your hand is waste of time...
> 
> -Neo-


I do not have a plan B as I cannot find work. Only other option is to go work in Taiwan on working visa, but that's about it. That is why it is so crap, and again everyone has their own individual situation and problems.

Good luck Neo


----------



## orange12

HermanB said:


> I do not have a plan B as I cannot find work. Only other option is to go work in Taiwan on working visa, but that's about it. That is why it is so crap, and again everyone has their own individual situation and problems.
> 
> Good luck Neo





i strongly feel that if they send out an email in march 18, they should have thought that many applicants would react base on that email. be it their plans or feelings, which shouldnt be disregarded just because they are unable to cope..therefore, changing the 'deadlines' as and when they like! 

my future now depends on this pr thing as well. ive resigned. and im waiting for this pr to apply for a job in aust. im stuck! 

i thought my occupation is in high demand. im from a low risk country. ive uploaded all my documents. 

so what's going on!?!?!?!?! THIS IS ^&*&#@*$#


----------



## HermanB

orange12 said:


> i strongly feel that if they send out an email in march 18, they should have thought that many applicants would react base on that email. be it their plans or feelings, which shouldnt be disregarded just because they are unable to cope..therefore, changing the 'deadlines' as and when they like!
> 
> my future now depends on this pr thing as well. ive resigned. and im waiting for this pr to apply for a job in aust. im stuck!
> 
> i thought my occupation is in high demand. im from a low risk country. ive uploaded all my documents.
> 
> so what's going on!?!?!?!?! THIS IS ^&*&#@*$#


I really understand how you are feeling. I have been jobless for almost 6 months now due to various circumstances beyond my control. I so to say have a position waiting for me in Melbourne should we get the visa, but it does not seem that this will happen anytime soon . I sincerely hope things look up for you and that you'll be able to go to Oz soon!

A lot of us are in similar positions, and obviously it does not matter to a state department. But to be fair, most state departments all around the world are the same, thus it does not really surprise me and I do not blame them. I am, however, angry as an individual as an expectation was created that never came to fruition. All the best and I will hope and pray for you!


----------



## SlimNeo

orange12 said:


> i strongly feel that if they send out an email in march 18, they should have thought that many applicants would react base on that email. be it their plans or feelings, which shouldnt be disregarded just because they are unable to cope..therefore, changing the 'deadlines' as and when they like!
> 
> my future now depends on this pr thing as well. ive resigned. and im waiting for this pr to apply for a job in aust. im stuck!
> 
> i thought my occupation is in high demand. im from a low risk country. ive uploaded all my documents.
> 
> so what's going on!?!?!?!?! THIS IS ^&*&#@*$#


Sorry to hear that .. 

I think you have made a serious mistake by resigning from the job based on a mail from DIAC. Even in that mail they never told they will provided a grant in 3 months .. there are people with a Co for more than a year, they still wait for the grant.

I will pray for you to get a PR as soon as possible..

-Neo-


----------



## atul07

orange12 said:


> i strongly feel that if they send out an email in march 18, they should have thought that many applicants would react base on that email. be it their plans or feelings, which shouldnt be disregarded just because they are unable to cope..therefore, changing the 'deadlines' as and when they like!
> 
> my future now depends on this pr thing as well. ive resigned. and im waiting for this pr to apply for a job in aust. im stuck!
> 
> i thought my occupation is in high demand. im from a low risk country. ive uploaded all my documents.
> 
> so what's going on!?!?!?!?! THIS IS ^&*&#@*$#


I can understand what you are going through, it's a sticky situation, as we are unable to make any further next step because there is so much uncertainty with everything happening around us.. And looking at the trend, it looks like they have either allocated CO's or given grants to all July 2010 applicants, and a few Aug applicants too. So as you have front-loaded all the documents, you would directly get a grant very soon. 

And it's better to have a grant, than to have a CO and have your case pending for long. isn't it?  I will pray that you get a grant very soon.. Best Wishes.


----------



## SlimNeo

orange12 said:


> i strongly feel that if they send out an email in march 18, they should have thought that many applicants would react base on that email. be it their plans or feelings, which shouldnt be disregarded just because they are unable to cope..therefore, changing the 'deadlines' as and when they like!
> 
> my future now depends on this pr thing as well. ive resigned. and im waiting for this pr to apply for a job in aust. im stuck!
> 
> i thought my occupation is in high demand. im from a low risk country. ive uploaded all my documents.
> 
> so what's going on!?!?!?!?! THIS IS ^&*&#@*$#


It might be a direct grant .. don't worry.. 

-Neo-


----------



## codename

obviously now the processing is on 176 family sponsored cat 3 application...so guys ....be patient ... once they cleared this category ...then they may proceed to 175 cat 3 

just go get a job and move on with life ex : finding a job ..rather than just wait for things which is beyond your control ... 

please dont get offended ... as this is the fact ...


----------



## Lawren4

anonther proof for aug 11th CO theory:

in chinese expat forum (PLEËµÊÇÓÐCOÁË£¡ - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË)

id:raulzjx
elodge date: 6th Aug 2010
occupation: mechanical engineer
VE class: 175

as the chinese forum Aug 1-11 ppl got CO , he/she raised a PLE, and acknowledged that he/she had been allocated CO, and CO name: "Hong Lov"


----------



## Onynz

After my PLE last June 16, I have received a reply this morning. 



> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> I can confirm that your visa application has been assigned to a case officer.


----------



## Lawren4

and there might be an explanation for why Nov applicants got CO earlier than Oct, Sep or Aug:

also in chinese (ÎÂ¹Ê¶øÖªÐÂ£¬²¢·ÇÖ»ÊÇ¼¦Ñª - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË)

i'll translate in general:

DIAC 25th May, 2010 meeting with migration agents:

1. all in pipeline 131000 (persons), roughly equals 72000 (cases)

2. when DIAC allocate applications to CO, they use "how many cases " as measurement, not how many applicants (a case may contain 2 or more applicants)

3. right now(of coz on 25th May) "on CO's desk", about 14000 (cases), about 25000 (apps)

4. the author concluded: 58000 (cases) are not yet allocated to CO

5. DIAC forecast up to 30th June, 2011, about 11000 (applicants, donna if 11000 from 25 May to 30 June) got grants.

6. DIAC forecast: next FY (Jul 2011 to Jun 2012), 10000 (cases) Priority Group 2 will be granted, about 24000 (applicants).

7. 8000 (cases) Priority Group 3 will lodged in the second half of 2011, about 15000 (applicants). DIAC expected these apps get CO very soon, specifically, before Jan 2012.

8. Currently PG 2 apps get CO within 2 weeks, so DIAC recommended them frontloaded PCC & Medical at the time of lodgement.
=========================================
if i made u sleepy, plz open eyes for the coming words:

9. All PG 3 applicants lodged before 30 Nov 2010, already "in process of allocating" or "allocated" to CO.

10. DIAC expected: on 30 Jun 2010, all applicants lodged before 31 Jan 2011, have CO.

11. DIAC expected: from Jan 2012, PG 3 applicants can be allocated at the same speed as PG 2 applicants.



7.


----------



## Lawren4

Onynz said:


> After my PLE last June 16, I have received a reply this morning.


good on you!

happy to know another Aug 1-11 app got CO


----------



## randy00710

*Novemeber 2010*

Hi lawren4,

According to you, since i have applied in 20th November 2010, i should get a CO or else a grant before the 30th of June... I also got the 18th March letter, and med were finalized by the 27th of May... still no CO or any type a correspondence. If i get any type of communication before the 30th June i will keep you guys posted. 

What is PLE ??? 
I wish to all, that we get are visa sooner...


----------



## Lawren4

randy00710 said:


> Hi lawren4,
> 
> According to you, since i have applied in 20th November 2010, i should get a CO or else a grant before the 30th of June... I also got the 18th March letter, and med were finalized by the 27th of May... still no CO or any type a correspondence. If i get any type of communication before the 30th June i will keep you guys posted.
> 
> What is PLE ???
> I wish to all, that we get are visa sooner...


hi randy,

first of all, the information about DIAC 25 May, is provided by a migration agent, not me. i just make a translation.

and PLE means Post-Lodgement-Enquiry, an important method to commnucate with DIAC.

good luck

Lawrence


----------



## voddy

Onynz said:


> After my PLE last June 16, I have received a reply this morning.


many cngrats!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

Onynz said:


> After my PLE last June 16, I have received a reply this morning.


Congrats 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## tycsee

Where did you get thsi from Lawren? I remember there was an skilled migration update on DIAC site in the agents section, but it only talked about the pending number of cases: 3500 p2 and 22000 p3 at mid May. It never mentioned these applicant numbers etc...


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys,

my agent sent yesterday the updated forms online which the CO requested on 17th June. how much time do u think i will receive a reply or grant hopefully?

Abdelrahman


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys,

my agent sent yesterday the updated forms online which the CO requested on 17th June. how much time do u think i will receive a reply or grant hopefully?

Abdelrahman


----------



## voddy

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> my agent sent yesterday the updated forms online which the CO requested on 17th June. how much time do u think i will receive a reply or grant hopefully?
> 
> Abdelrahman


not soo long....may be this friday or next Monday..(pray for less internal/external checks)

they are going to clear all 2010 ppl before 30 June (I wonder how)
and ppl who have applied until mid 2011 will get grants by the end of 2011

all these while giving probity to cat2

we should appreciate the DIACs determination 

their new blog
General Skilled Migration | Skilled Migration Blog


----------



## Abdelrahman

voddy said:


> not soo long....may be this friday or next Monday..(pray for less internal/external checks)
> 
> they are going to clear all 2010 ppl before 30 June (I wonder how)
> and ppl who have applied until mid 2011 will get grants by the end of 2011
> 
> all these while giving probity to cat2
> 
> we should appreciate the DIACs determination
> 
> their new blog
> General Skilled Migration | Skilled Migration Blog


mmm thanks Voddy...as long as my agent works on Sunday after Friday and Saturday weekends so I will not get a reply before Sunday... i feel it is the longest week...


----------



## toti

Abdelrahman said:


> mmm thanks Voddy...as long as my agent works on Sunday after Friday and Saturday weekends so I will not get a reply before Sunday... i feel it is the longest week...


my dear you can check your status online and entitlement if any visa granted
i think you can do that during the weekend

hope everything going good with you


----------



## HermanB

Ah well, my agent said the same thing as usual, that lots of their other clients are in similar position and that they understand that they need to wait. So, it would benefit me to just relax and wait. How can I?! I am sick and tired of sitting and home without a job while my skills just wither away .

Ah well, good luck everyone!!


----------



## voddy

*meds*

Hi Friends,

I just inquired from my agent about front loading meds & pcc..and he agrees that it'll definitely expedite the process..and he has advised to do meds within the next 2-3 weeks..
So I'm thinking of doing it by the end of July..to be on the safe side. :juggle:

Here I may be taking a risk of expiring my meds or running out of time before initial entry.. But then again it is worth a try. hwell:

I also heard that there is a long queue of medicals being finalized at the HOC Sydney. 

Any comments?


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Ah well, my agent said the same thing as usual, that lots of their other clients are in similar position and that they understand that they need to wait. So, it would benefit me to just relax and wait. How can I?! I am sick and tired of sitting and home without a job while my skills just wither away .
> 
> Ah well, good luck everyone!!


You will get a Grant before end of June..find something to keep you busy (write a nice CV for you) until then or else you'll go mad


----------



## orange12

Onynz said:


> After my PLE last June 16, I have received a reply this morning.


Hi

just wondering..

how did u ask about the CO allocation? could you briefly tell me your wordings?
'cause the last time i did, they didnt reveal anything to me.

thanks..


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> You will get a Grant before end of June..find something to keep you busy (write a nice CV for you) until then or else you'll go mad


Thank you for the confidence voddy . But that is not what my agent thinks, she said there is a huge backlog of applications the DIAC wants to clear first. I do not know how accurate this is and to which backlog she is referring to. Thus she is not even confident that we'll get it before December this year .

My CV is already spiffed up as I sent out a lot here the past 6 months (and only getting 1 interview), that is how crappy my state of mind is at the moment, lol. That is why, doing your medicals, could be good thing, but honestly, I do not know .


----------



## toti

voddy said:


> You will get a Grant before end of June..find something to keep you busy (write a nice CV for you) until then or else you'll go mad


i think you should start write your new book which will be released early on July 2011 .. *" DIAC and I "*


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Thank you for the confidence voddy . But that is not what my agent thinks, she said there is a huge backlog of applications the DIAC wants to clear first. I do not know how accurate this is and to which backlog she is referring to. Thus she is not even confident that we'll get it before December this year .
> 
> My CV is already spiffed up as I sent out a lot here the past 6 months (and only getting 1 interview), that is how crappy my state of mind is at the moment, lol. That is why, doing your medicals, could be good thing, but honestly, I do not know .


This is a nice site
Jobs in Australia | Immigration to Australia | Working In Australia

http://www.workingin-australia.com/live-and-settle/real-life-experiences/alcoa-family.aspx


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> This is a nice site
> Jobs in Australia | Immigration to Australia | Working In Australia
> 
> Alcoa offered very family and community friendly conditions of employment | Working In Australia


Thank you . I'm going to start making a plan B just for in case, we have to get out of this country. Fortunately my wife is a Taiwanese citizen, but her qualification won't be much use in Taiwan . But if I can get a spousal or work visa, I can go teach there. At least there she has lots of family to help us out, thus I will be phoning their embassy today to hear what I can do.

All the best voddy!


----------



## Lawren4

orange12 said:


> Hi
> 
> just wondering..
> 
> how did u ask about the CO allocation? could you briefly tell me your wordings?
> 'cause the last time i did, they didnt reveal anything to me.
> 
> thanks..


just raise a PLE and ask dierectly whether you have a CO


----------



## krishz

Lawren4 said:


> anonther proof for aug 11th CO theory:
> 
> in chinese expat forum (PLEËµÊÇÓÐCOÁË£¡ - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË)
> 
> id:raulzjx
> elodge date: 6th Aug 2010
> occupation: mechanical engineer
> VE class: 175
> 
> as the chinese forum Aug 1-11 ppl got CO , he/she raised a PLE, and acknowledged that he/she had been allocated CO, and CO name: "Hong Lov"


Hi

I got the same reply for my PLE but they didn't mention any CO name......


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> just raise a PLE and ask dierectly whether you have a CO


Hi, maybe you would know, do you think I can apply for a spousal visa for Taiwan, seeing that my wife is a Taiwanese citizen?


----------



## Abdelrahman

toti said:


> my dear you can check your status online and entitlement if any visa granted
> i think you can do that during the weekend
> 
> hope everything going good with you


Yes u r right  i missed that


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> You will get a Grant before end of June..find something to keep you busy (write a nice CV for you) until then or else you'll go mad


See Herman one more joins with me... Let add him to bet as well! What say?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> See Herman one more joins with me... Let add him to bet as well! What say?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Lol, we can do that . Not sure why you guys are so positive though . If I look, there are still people from August that received the 18 March mail and have not gotten CO's. All the best Ninja .


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Lol, we can do that . Not sure why you guys are so positive though . If I look, there are still people from August that received the 18 March mail and have not gotten CO's. All the best Ninja .


Reason I m so positive is: 
"When One who wins without problem it is just "VICTORY" but "One who wins with lot of troubles" that is "HISTORY"!!

So I know u will create history 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Reason I m so positive is:
> "When One who wins without problem it is just "VICTORY" but "One who wins with lot of troubles" that is "HISTORY"!!
> 
> So I know u will create history
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Very good words, and thank you. I doubt that I will make history though, haha. All the best Ninja!! Talk again later


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Reason I m so positive is:
> "When One who wins without problem it is just "VICTORY" but "One who wins with lot of troubles" that is "HISTORY"!!
> 
> So I know u will create history
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Well said Ninja...


----------



## Onynz

orange12 said:


> Hi
> 
> just wondering..
> 
> how did u ask about the CO allocation? could you briefly tell me your wordings?
> 'cause the last time i did, they didnt reveal anything to me.
> 
> thanks..


When I raised a PLE I did not tick the "Status of Application" check box but went straight to "Others" check box and then asked if they could check if I have already been allocated and if I might have just missed any messages from a CO. I also informed them that I have already uploaded my PCC as instructed in March 18 email.


----------



## HermanB

Onynz said:


> When I raised a PLE I did not tick the "Status of Application" check box but went straight to "Others" check box and then asked if they could check if I have already been allocated and if I might have just missed any messages from a CO.


Starting to think I should not have used an agent as I cannot raise a PLE myself .


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Very good words, and thank you. I doubt that I will make history though, haha. All the best Ninja!! Talk again later


Hey Herman, 

haven't you heard about the subconscious mind and it's power. When things are far from your control, the best thing one can do is to be positive.
Create visual pictures of the dream future you want. 

Google to find millions of articles as below.
SUBCONSCIOUS MIND POWER

Please try to be positive. It can do wonders. (OK even if you didn't get the VISA (which is wired/absurd/out of this world scenario)being negative won't add anything)

we don't like to see a fellow forumer being depressed.


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> Hey Herman,
> 
> haven't you heard about the subconscious mind and it's power. When things are far from your control, the best thing one can do is to be positive.
> Create visual pictures of the dream future you want.
> 
> Google to find millions of articles as below.
> SUBCONSCIOUS MIND POWER
> 
> Please try to be positive. It can do wonders. (OK even if you didn't get the VISA (which is wired/absurd/out of this world scenario)being negative won't add anything)
> 
> we don't like to see a fellow forumer being depressed.


Thanks voddy, will try that method, will let you know if it works . But I guess it won't hurt to start making a plan B . Good luck with you as well!!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Thanks voddy, will try that method, will let you know if it works . But I guess it won't hurt to start making a plan B . Good luck with you as well!!


Yes indeed..plan B is a very good idea..


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> Yes indeed..plan B is a very good idea..


Wow, now that is what I call service. The Taiwanese consulate replied and said that I'll be able to apply for a temporary residence visa over here (valid for 1 year) and can apply for a work permit in Taiwan once there. Then I can also apply for permanent residency (not sure if whether it will be based on my marriage to my wife or independent), will have more clarification later on. And the best is, I only need to apply a month before we want to leave for it. 

So, it seems we might have a plan B


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys,

I am soooo sad 

I received email saying my application sent for security check and it will take 18 months and I will have then to redo my medicals and PCC...

What to do 

I am shocked....


----------



## voddy

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am soooo sad
> 
> I received email saying my application sent for security check and it will take 18 months and I will have then to redo my medicals and PCC...
> 
> What to do
> 
> I am shocked....


what!!!! oh God! not again..that was the last thing i wanted to hear about ur application 
it will not take a full 18 months would it???? a lot of ppl go for external checks and come out nicely..


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Wow, now that is what I call service. The Taiwanese consulate replied and said that I'll be able to apply for a temporary residence visa over here (valid for 1 year) and can apply for a work permit in Taiwan once there. Then I can also apply for permanent residency (not sure if whether it will be based on my marriage to my wife or independent), will have more clarification later on. And the best is, I only need to apply a month before we want to leave for it.
> 
> So, it seems we might have a plan B


That is very good news..So go for it..I wonder why you ever thought to settle in SA having another option like this..you can at least avoid the drama untill u get your Grant..
well done!
Good luck!


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> Wow, now that is what I call service. The Taiwanese consulate replied and said that I'll be able to apply for a temporary residence visa over here (valid for 1 year) and can apply for a work permit in Taiwan once there. Then I can also apply for permanent residency (not sure if whether it will be based on my marriage to my wife or independent), will have more clarification later on. And the best is, I only need to apply a month before we want to leave for it.
> 
> So, it seems we might have a plan B


First of all, congrats to all who got COs today :clap2:

Yes *HermanB*, i have never accounted such crappy service in my life (i am talking about DIAC here). Tell me something, Taiwan is considered to be not a very good country economically wise, but it has got a very efficient customer service (based on your post above).

Why the hell a so called developed country such as Australia can't get it right. :juggle:

Anyways, i am waiting till the next Monday and will continue calling and writing , etc. I won't put up with this crap anymore.

*Lawren4*, please let us know when and if you get a reply about your complaint . I will do the same when i hear something on my end.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am soooo sad
> 
> I received email saying my application sent for security check and it will take 18 months and I will have then to redo my medicals and PCC...
> 
> What to do
> 
> I am shocked....


Omg, really sorry to hear that . Hopefully as voddy said, it won't take the whole 18 months. Good luck my friend!!


----------



## Abdelrahman

voddy said:


> what!!!! oh God! not again..that was the last thing i wanted to hear about ur application
> it will not take a full 18 months would it???? a lot of ppl go for external checks and come out nicely..


still can't believe it...

anybody heard similar case took less time ?

I am from Palestine I don't know if this is a reason or because my university name is Islamic from their...

I feel I am in a nightmare... 18 months suffering...


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> First of all, congrats to all who got COs today :clap2:
> 
> Yes *HermanB*, i have never accounted such crappy service in my life (i am talking about DIAC here). Tell me something, Taiwan is considered to be not a very good country economically wise, but it has got a very efficient customer service (based on your post above).
> 
> Why the hell a so called developed country such as Australia can't get it right. :juggle:
> 
> Anyways, i am waiting till the next Monday and will continue calling and writing , etc. I won't put up with this crap anymore.
> 
> *Lawren4*, please let us know when and if you get a reply about your complaint . I will do the same when i hear something on my end.
> 
> Cheers


Well, I have been to Taiwan before, they are very well developed, definitely a 1st world country. We will see if we do go there, as their working hours are quite rough. But anything is better than here. I really hope we see some positive updates soon, as I do believe a lot of people feel like we do.

All the best Hays, I hope that things will go well with all of us!


----------



## HAYS

Abdelrahman said:


> still can't believe it...
> 
> anybody heard similar case took less time ?
> 
> I am from Palestine I don't know if this is a reason or because my university name is Islamic from their...
> 
> I feel I am in a nightmare... 18 months suffering...


I feel very bad for you 

There is nothing you can do now, apart from raising PLE with ASIO every 6 month intervals for an update.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> That is very good news..So go for it..I wonder why you ever thought to settle in SA having another option like this..you can at least avoid the drama untill u get your Grant..
> well done!
> Good luck!


Well, my family is here, and my wife cannot work as an accountant over there, she will have to get some training for the Mandarin terms. She can speak Mandarin fluently, it is just the terms and writing that is a bit bad. We will definitely if we do not hear anything by October, apply for the visa to Taiwan and go there in the meantime. 

But, time will tell of what will happen, I guess I must accept the fact that God has a plan for all of us and we cannot escape it, but rather embrace today for what we do have. I try to live this way, but sometimes it is hard, and I am sure it is hard for a lot of us. Trying to sound positive for a change, don't give up everyone, we will all receive our grants someday as I believe it is meant for each and every person on this forum to get it.

On a more funny note, please look at this link, it is hilarious (the comment on South Africa's postal service): South Africa - Contacts


----------



## Shabi

Hi friends 

Did anyone get the updated processing timelines today? 

If anyone is able to get the Email, please publish and give us an estimate how many cases they've processed.


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Well, my family is here, and my wife cannot work as an accountant over there, she will have to get some training for the Mandarin terms. She can speak Mandarin fluently, it is just the terms and writing that is a bit bad. We will definitely if we do not hear anything by October, apply for the visa to Taiwan and go there in the meantime.
> 
> But, time will tell of what will happen, I guess I must accept the fact that God has a plan for all of us and we cannot escape it, but rather embrace today for what we do have. I try to live this way, but sometimes it is hard, and I am sure it is hard for a lot of us. Trying to sound positive for a change, don't give up everyone, we will all receive our grants someday as I believe it is meant for each and every person on this forum to get it.
> 
> On a more funny not, please look at this link, it is hilarious (the comment on South Africa's postal service): South Africa - Contacts


heheh LOL


----------



## toti

Shabi said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Did anyone get the updated processing timelines today?
> 
> If anyone is able to get the Email, please publish and give us an estimate how many cases they've processed.


don't worry i have already send blank message 2 times today and still no update

but i think that it will never exceed 31-Jul-2010 , or in the best cases will 10 to 15 Aug 2010 !!


----------



## brajeshdave

There is no update tonight. I think, the next update will be on 30th June only. I guess that will tell us very realistic timelines rather then optimistic timelines. From now onwards, they will give timelines only on the basis of "CO allocated & applicant contacted" by this date.

I will not be surprised, if update on 30th June 2011 moves processing timelines only till 30th June 2010.


----------



## toti

brajeshdave said:


> There is no update tonight. I think, the next update will be on 30th June only. I guess that will tell us very realistic timelines rather then optimistic timelines. From now onwards, they will give timelines only on the basis of "CO allocated & applicant contacted" by this date.
> 
> I will not be surprised, if update on 30th June 2011 moves processing timelines only till 30th June 2010.


i think yes it will be on 30-June and it will be up to 30-July-2010 only


----------



## Carol E

Hi Abdelrahman,

I am so sorry to hear that for your application , but no one know what's going on in DIAC ??? 

I want to ask you about your Med. , you did it yourself or they requested it? and What your agent say about that?? 

I hope everything will be Ok do not worry... 

Good Luck

Carol


----------



## alfiat

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am soooo sad
> 
> I received email saying my application sent for security check and it will take 18 months and I will have then to redo my medicals and PCC...
> 
> What to do
> 
> I am shocked....



I feel sorry for you. Let's hope that the security checks doesn't take that long.

btw, did you get this information from your agent? Did your agent forward you the CO e-mail?


----------



## voddy

I really thought that going thru a MARA agent would cut down on the extensive external checks. It seems it's not the case. However we can get to know about it from Abdelrahman's case.


----------



## voddy

I can see that Iffi from Pakistan has gotten CO (15th) and he has front-loaded meds & pcc..He would be able to tel something about external checks..wonder whether he was told anything like that..he is thru an agent too


----------



## Carol E

*Help me please

Our medicals was sent to Adelaide not to Sydney what can i do ????? *


----------



## voddy

Carol E said:


> *Help me please
> 
> Our medicals was sent to Adelaide not to Sydney what can i do ????? *


oops!..they have said specifically that meds sent elsewhere other than HOC will cause delays..

1. see if you can explain this to CO, may be he'll advice accordingly
2. just ask him whether you can resend them to Sydney(if it's ok with the doctor)

but hurry up

*will see what other experts say..*


----------



## voddy

humm...
we have only 86 ppl in our records. there are some 72000 cases (both p2 and p3) in the pipe line... so our predictions based on the small sample could sometimes be very vague.


----------



## rozam

voddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I just inquired from my agent about front loading meds & pcc..and he agrees that it'll definitely expedite the process..and he has advised to do meds within the next 2-3 weeks..
> So I'm thinking of doing it by the end of July..to be on the safe side. :juggle:
> 
> Here I may be taking a risk of expiring my meds or running out of time before initial entry.. But then again it is worth a try. hwell:
> 
> I also heard that there is a long queue of medicals being finalized at the HOC Sydney.
> 
> Any comments?



I talked to my CO today and he said he is awaiting the medicals to be cleared up to make the final decision. So I guess there is abacklog in the medicals centre


----------



## toti

voddy said:


> oops!..they have said specifically that meds sent elsewhere other than HOC will cause delays..
> 
> 1. see if you can explain this to CO, may be he'll advice accordingly
> 2. just ask him whether you can resend them to Sydney(if it's ok with the doctor)
> 
> but hurry up
> 
> *will see what other experts say..*


oops !!

can you fastly call the doctor and ask him if he can send it again to Sydney ?!!

By the way : how come he send it to adleade not to sydney , he should know that


----------



## rozam

voddy said:


> Hey Herman,
> 
> haven't you heard about the subconscious mind and it's power. When things are far from your control, the best thing one can do is to be positive.
> Create visual pictures of the dream future you want.
> 
> Google to find millions of articles as below.
> SUBCONSCIOUS MIND POWER
> 
> Please try to be positive. It can do wonders. (OK even if you didn't get the VISA (which is wired/absurd/out of this world scenario)being negative won't add anything)
> 
> we don't like to see a fellow forumer being depressed.


I totally Agree with voddy,

Herman YOU MUST BE POSITIVE.


----------



## rozam

hermanb said:


> wow, now that is what i call service. The taiwanese consulate replied and said that i'll be able to apply for a temporary residence visa over here (valid for 1 year) and can apply for a work permit in taiwan once there. Then i can also apply for permanent residency (not sure if whether it will be based on my marriage to my wife or independent), will have more clarification later on. And the best is, i only need to apply a month before we want to leave for it.
> 
> So, it seems we might have a plan b


you already have it


----------



## HermanB

rozam said:


> I totally Agree with voddy,
> 
> Herman YOU MUST BE POSITIVE.


Trying to be positive . At least it seems we have a backup plan should things really get bad over here in South Africa. I'll talk to my wife about it when she's back home. I just do not trust this visa application we did anymore, anything can happen.

All the best!!


----------



## rozam

HermanB said:


> Trying to be positive . At least it seems we have a backup plan should things really get bad over here in South Africa. I'll talk to my wife about it when she's back home. I just do not trust this visa application we did anymore, anything can happen.
> 
> All the best!!


I am sure you will have a visa by the end of October, but it's always good to have a plan B, if one generally needs to get out of his country


----------



## Abdelrahman

Carol E said:


> Hi Abdelrahman,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that for your application , but no one know what's going on in DIAC ???
> 
> I want to ask you about your Med. , you did it yourself or they requested it? and What your agent say about that??
> 
> I hope everything will be Ok do not worry...
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Carol


I did it before they ask just few days before CO allocation.. The agent told me uour country flaged as high risk


----------



## Abdelrahman

alfiat said:


> I feel sorry for you. Let's hope that the security checks doesn't take that long.
> 
> btw, did you get this information from your agent? Did your agent forward you the CO e-mail?


Yes the CO from team 6 he told me max 18 months...


----------



## jaics

Abdelrahman said:


> Yes the CO from team 6 he told me max 18 months...


Well i guess if he said max is 18 months then its a small bit of relief though no one can be certain for sure. Max cud mean it could take even just weeks.. my feeling is it wont take up to the 18 months as on average most of the cases have roughly taken at most about 2 months to be processed with the external checks as well...


----------



## Carol E

Hi voddy & toti 

thank you for your reply

===========

I am trying now to change the delivering address,,, hope it may work 

*Is the right add. *

level 3 26 Lee st.
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia 

thanks in advance
Pray for me


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi voddy & toti
> 
> thank you for your reply
> 
> ===========
> 
> I am trying now to change the delivering address,,, hope it may work
> 
> *Is the right add. *
> 
> level 3 26 Lee st.
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Australia
> 
> thanks in advance
> Pray for me


for the address i don't know now i have to check it first

if you have sent it by courier you can simply call them and explain what happen and they can take it to the right place ... also you have the voucher of sending that , you can trace your shippment throw the AWB code


----------



## Abdelrahman

jaics said:


> Well i guess if he said max is 18 months then its a small bit of relief though no one can be certain for sure. Max cud mean it could take even just weeks.. my feeling is it wont take up to the 18 months as on average most of the cases have roughly taken at most about 2 months to be processed with the external checks as well...


I hope so my dear.

It was the most shocking news i have ever received...


----------



## HermanB

Abdelrahman said:


> I hope so my dear.
> 
> It was the most shocking news i have ever received...


Guys, if you have gone through an agent, how do you raise a PLE yourself? When I did try to raise one, they just said that they cannot communicate with me, only with our agent .


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Guys, if you have gone through an agent, how do you raise a PLE yourself? When I did try to raise one, they just said that they cannot communicate with me, only with our agent .


That's correct as once I have also done the same and got the same reply!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

Carol E said:


> Hi voddy & toti
> 
> thank you for your reply
> 
> ===========
> 
> I am trying now to change the delivering address,,, hope it may work
> 
> *Is the right add. *
> 
> level 3 26 Lee st.
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Australia
> 
> thanks in advance
> Pray for me


ya thats the correct address
level* 3/26* Lee st.
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

its there in the information sheet which the CO usually sends you..check your document bundle


----------



## Onynz

An update from the previous allocation date page Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## uroojs

I have a news friends...............

I have finay received request for Medicals and Police clearance from my CO this morning.
She says thats the only thing left outstanding..............

Means.... wil i get grant soon after their finalization?

Can anyone guide me how to get Medicals done in Lahore... The contact details of the medical center?

And how to done police clearance?


----------



## atul07

uroojs said:


> I have a news friends...............
> 
> I have finay received request for Medicals and Police clearance from my CO this morning.
> She says thats the only thing left outstanding..............
> 
> Means.... wil i get grant soon after their finalization?
> 
> Can anyone guide me how to get Medicals done in Lahore... The contact details of the medical center?
> 
> And how to done police clearance?


Yes, if these 2 are the only 2 things outstanding, then once you provide them with your medicals and PCC, you should get your grant.

As you are from Lahore, you can get your medicals done from the below mentioned address

Lahore

Medical and Radiology Clinic
IOM Lahore Sub-Office
1 Ali block
New Garden Town
Lahore
Telephone:
+92 3062 922 575
+92 3075 371 776

Also you can refer to this link: Pakistan - Panel Doctors

Good Luck.


----------



## voddy

uroojs said:


> I have a news friends...............
> 
> I have finay received request for Medicals and Police clearance from my CO this morning.
> She says thats the only thing left outstanding..............
> 
> Means.... wil i get grant soon after their finalization?
> 
> Can anyone guide me how to get Medicals done in Lahore... The contact details of the medical center?
> 
> And how to done police clearance?


Hey..many congrates!!!! :clap2:


----------



## voddy

Hi uroojs,

Does this means your external checks are over?? cos u had been allocated CO since February..


----------



## ppjagnaan

I raised a PLE and this was all I got:

===============================================

Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

For information regarding when your case is likely to be allocated please consult the following website Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications. 

====================================================

And in the above link, this is what you will get:

====================================================
Due to the strong demand for places in the GSM program the department is unable to immediately allocate all GSM applications to a case officer for consideration. When an application is allocated to a case officer depends on a number of factors, including the Priority Group of the application and the visa subclass applied for.

If your application has been allocated to a case officer you should have received communication from your case officer.
====================================================

I could almost hear DIAC telling me..."if you have not been contacted by a co, then maybe you don't have a co, so don't bother ask if you have a co!"...lol...i will not raise ple again, if that visa is for me, then by all means it will come...at the right time.


----------



## Abdelrahman

uroojs said:


> I have a news friends...............
> 
> I have finay received request for Medicals and Police clearance from my CO this morning.
> She says thats the only thing left outstanding..............
> 
> Means.... wil i get grant soon after their finalization?
> 
> Can anyone guide me how to get Medicals done in Lahore... The contact details of the medical center?
> 
> And how to done police clearance?


congratulation my dear,

if they asked for them that's mean u will not be under security checks like me 

I am happy for u,,,u should get it within days after they receive them. do it before 28 days...

good luck.


----------



## orange12

ppjagnaan said:


> I raised a PLE and this was all I got:
> 
> ===============================================
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> For information regarding when your case is likely to be allocated please consult the following website Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications.
> 
> ====================================================
> 
> And in the above link, this is what you will get:
> 
> ====================================================
> Due to the strong demand for places in the GSM program the department is unable to immediately allocate all GSM applications to a case officer for consideration. When an application is allocated to a case officer depends on a number of factors, including the Priority Group of the application and the visa subclass applied for.
> 
> If your application has been allocated to a case officer you should have received communication from your case officer.
> ====================================================
> 
> I could almost hear DIAC telling me..."if you have not been contacted by a co, then maybe you don't have a co, so don't bother ask if you have a co!"...lol...i will not raise ple again, if that visa is for me, then by all means it will come...at the right time.




i had the same crappy reply from them.
do u mind telling me what was the content of your ple? how did u phrase your question? im going to raise one aft the next update from diac is out. 

is there like a complaint department or something?? :X


----------



## uroojs

atul07 said:


> Yes, if these 2 are the only 2 things outstanding, then once you provide them with your medicals and PCC, you should get your grant.
> 
> As you are from Lahore, you can get your medicals done from the below mentioned address
> 
> Lahore
> 
> Medical and Radiology Clinic
> IOM Lahore Sub-Office
> 1 Ali block
> New Garden Town
> Lahore
> Telephone:
> +92 3062 922 575
> +92 3075 371 776
> 
> Also you can refer to this link: Pakistan - Panel Doctors
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank You dear...


MY ONLINE STATUS SAYS "MET" IN EACH AREA EXCEPT MEDICAL AND PCC


----------



## ppjagnaan

orange12 said:


> i had the same crappy reply from them.
> do u mind telling me what was the content of your ple? how did u phrase your question? im going to raise one aft the next update from diac is out.
> 
> is there like a complaint department or something?? :X


Nah, i asked politely...something like..."May I know if I have been allocated a case officer? I have uploaded medicals and pcc as per advise of your March 18, 2011 email."...looks like they are sending standard replies already, maybe they got fed up of so many enquiries.


----------



## statue

uroojs said:


> I have a news friends...............
> 
> I have finay received request for Medicals and Police clearance from my CO this morning.
> She says thats the only thing left outstanding..............
> 
> Means.... wil i get grant soon after their finalization?
> 
> Can anyone guide me how to get Medicals done in Lahore... The contact details of the medical center?
> 
> And how to done police clearance?


Congratulations uroojs,
I think your security checks are over, and if its true then it is good that these checks took only 3-4 months


----------



## uroojs

statue said:


> Congratulations uroojs,
> I think your security checks are over, and if its true then it is good that these checks took only 3-4 months


Thanks Statue...

They did not took 3-4 months... Mine is a Dec-2009 application and since March-2010 my CO is saying that my application is under security checks.


----------



## toti

uroojs said:


> Thank You dear...
> 
> 
> MY ONLINE STATUS SAYS "MET" IN EACH AREA EXCEPT MEDICAL AND PCC


many congrats 


i think your waiting will soooner will over

wish you have the grant very sooon

GOD Bless


----------



## HermanB

All I can say is that the DIAC screwed us over and is still doing so. Still no news and it seems that they are almost at a complete stand still. I have given up and officially do not give a crap anymore.

For my own health I will not be checking mail, online statuses or forums anymore. What happens, happens (and I'm sure it won't be soon anyways). Good luck to everyone else waiting as well.

Over and out for now.


----------



## toti

again one day of silent !!?

i think next update will be either on friday or on 30-June


----------



## statue

uroojs said:


> Thanks Statue...
> 
> They did not took 3-4 months... Mine is a Dec-2009 application and since March-2010 my CO is saying that my application is under security checks.


Thanks for the correction, I thought your CO was assigned in Feb-2011, but it is Feb-2010.


----------



## Asadns

uroojs said:


> Thanks Statue...
> 
> They did not took 3-4 months... Mine is a Dec-2009 application and since March-2010 my CO is saying that my application is under security checks.


Congrats. I think you will get your grant soon. On DIAC site search for Panel Doctors and you will find the details for Lahore.

When did you submit your Form 80 and when was it MET????????


----------



## uroojs

statue said:


> Thanks for the correction, I thought your CO was assigned in Feb-2011, but it is Feb-2010.


Can i safely resign now from my current job?

I have an All MET situation on my online inquiry status... also my CO says thats the only pending thing...

I have to complete 3 months notice period otherwise or pay my company Rs 200,000 PAK Rs


----------



## voddy

statue said:


> Thanks for the correction, I thought your CO was assigned in Feb-2011, but it is Feb-2010.


I just wanted to give Abdelrahman some idea of the time frame and we know now that they (DIAC) are working to clear backlogs..so ur external checks won't be that long..i guess..

any Pakistani person who got quicker external checks can console him..


----------



## uroojs

Asadns said:


> Congrats. I think you will get your grant soon. On DIAC site search for Panel Doctors and you will find the details for Lahore.
> 
> When did you submit your Form 80 and when was it MET????????


Hi Asad...

I submitted my Form 80 in Mar-2010. Its MET since June-2010.


----------



## voddy

uroojs said:


> Can i safely resign now from my current job?
> 
> I have an All MET situation on my online inquiry status... also my CO says thats the only pending thing...
> 
> I have to complete 3 months notice period otherwise or pay my company Rs 200,000 PAK Rs


Hold on..why would you want to do that.. what would be the anticipated initial entry date? 

u can wait till the grant to be more on the safe side.. isn't it


----------



## uroojs

voddy said:


> I just wanted to give Abdelrahman some idea of the time frame and we know now that they (DIAC) are working to clear backlogs..so ur external checks won't be that long..i guess..
> 
> any Pakistani person who got quicker external checks can console him..



Hey Voddy

Can u plz update my record on ur spread sheet.

My Medicals have been scheduled for 29-Jun-2010.


----------



## statue

uroojs said:


> Can i safely resign now from my current job?
> 
> I have an All MET situation on my online inquiry status... also my CO says thats the only pending thing...
> 
> I have to complete 3 months notice period otherwise or pay my company Rs 200,000 PAK Rs


In my opinion you should not resign until you receive grant. I say this because firstly you will get enough time from DIAC. Secondly you will also need some time to wind-up things before moving, and you can double-utilize that time as your notice period.


----------



## voddy

uroojs said:


> Hey Voddy
> 
> Can u plz update my record on ur spread sheet.
> 
> My Medicals have been scheduled for 29-Jun-2010.


u mean 29-Jun-*2011* right? 
and i already updated saying that u have been asked for meds/pcc


----------



## djden

ppjagnaan said:


> Nah, i asked politely...something like..."May I know if I have been allocated a case officer? I have uploaded medicals and pcc as per advise of your March 18, 2011 email."...looks like they are sending standard replies already, maybe they got fed up of so many enquiries.




HI pjagnaan,

I have been following this forum for a long time and just registered today to join the fun here  I seen that there are only a few applicants coming from our country and very few visa grants each month. Btw, I also received the March 18th and had my pcc and medicals finalised since May. Im an Aug. 15 applicant and still waiting for the blessings. I also thought of raising PLE but I know that they will not give much details about our application and might further delay things. Hope all of us get the positive outcome we deserve soon.


----------



## voddy

djden said:


> HI pjagnaan,
> 
> I have been following this forum for a long time and just registered today to join the fun here  I seen that there are only a few applicants coming from our country and very few visa grants each month. Btw, I also received the March 18th and had my pcc and medicals finalised since May. Im an Aug. 15 applicant and still waiting for the blessings. I also thought of raising PLE but I know that they will not give much details about our application and might further delay things. Hope all of us get the positive outcome we deserve soon.


hi welcome!!! to the Ultimate Expat Foruming 

could you share your time line in out spread sheet...
link in my signature..

I think you can expect a grant soon... 

thanks


----------



## djden

voddy said:


> hi welcome!!! to the Ultimate Expat Foruming
> 
> could you share your time line in out spread sheet...
> link in my signature..
> 
> I think you can expect a grant soon...
> 
> thanks



Thanks Voddy I really hope so... I have added my timelines on the link you provided.


----------



## djden

djden said:


> Thanks Voddy I really hope so... I have added my
> timelines on the link you provided.


Can you also do me a favor updating the year of my application? it should be 2010 and I don't know how to update it on your tracker. Thanks!


----------



## voddy

djden said:


> Can you also do me a favor updating the year of my application? it should be 2010 and I don't know how to update it on your tracker. Thanks!


sure


----------



## missy_koolie

hooray! my online has updated application being processed further 
lodged: 03 Nov 2010 175 e visa
app processed further: 22 JUNE 2011
OCCUPATION: REGISTERED NURSE ON A 457 VISA


----------



## HermanB

missy_koolie said:


> hooray! my online has updated application being processed further
> lodged: 03 Nov 2010 175 e visa
> app processed further: 22 JUNE 2011
> OCCUPATION: REGISTERED NURSE ON A 457 VISA


Congratz!! Did you receive the 18 March mail? I really wonder what the heck the DIAC is doing though, they are not doing it in order of application it seems... Happy for you though!!


----------



## missy_koolie

HermanB said:


> Congratz!! Did you receive the 18 March mail? I really wonder what the heck the DIAC is doing though, they are not doing it in order of application it seems... Happy for you though!!


thanks yeah
i just sent a PLE yesterday and now I got this amazing surprise. How long will it take for the grant then?


----------



## navendum

hi koolie,

Congratulations!!

Do not worry, you will get the visa by the mid of July.
:clap2:
navendum



missy_koolie said:


> hooray! my online has updated application being processed further
> lodged: 03 Nov 2010 175 e visa
> app processed further: 22 JUNE 2011
> OCCUPATION: REGISTERED NURSE ON A 457 VISA


----------



## HermanB

missy_koolie said:


> thanks yeah
> i just sent a PLE yesterday and now I got this amazing surprise. How long will it take for the grant then?


Sorry, cannot say for sure, but it won't be long . I just really do not understand how they are processing, why are there some of us August, September and October applicants that received that mail still in the dark? Ah, guess no-one will ever know the answer, lol. Good luck for you!!


----------



## Lawren4

hi guys,

i change my mind, decide to front-load form 80 and form 1022.
i have 2 questions:

(1)as the primary applicant, i will upload my form 80. question is does my wife need to upload her form 80?

(2)Must form 1022 be fill by pen, not printed?

thanks a lot!

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Congratz!! Did you receive the 18 March mail? I really wonder what the heck the DIAC is doing though, they are not doing it in order of application it seems... Happy for you though!!


her visa type is 457
i guess there is not much relationship with 175/176 PG3


----------



## Lawren4

missy_koolie said:


> hooray! my online has updated application being processed further
> lodged: 03 Nov 2010 175 e visa
> app processed further: 22 JUNE 2011
> OCCUPATION: REGISTERED NURSE ON A 457 VISA


congratulations!
after CO allocation, a grant is on its way!

Lawrence


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> her visa type is 457
> i guess there is not much relationship with 175/176 PG3


She is currently on a 457 there, but applied for 175 . I think u can print 1022


----------



## iNinjaN

missy_koolie said:


> hooray! my online has updated application being processed further
> lodged: 03 Nov 2010 175 e visa
> app processed further: 22 JUNE 2011
> OCCUPATION: REGISTERED NURSE ON A 457 VISA


Congrats Missy.... That's good news...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> She is currently on a 457 there, but applied for 175 . I think u can print 1022


sorry i made a mistake.... so is Phillipines HR or LR?
anyway, another Nov 2010 applicant got CO.

i sort of believe that all apps lodged before Nov 2010 actual have CO in the back...


----------



## Lawren4

any 1 knows can i just upload my own form 80, without secondary applicant's form 80?

i reviewed the 18th Mar email, still confused whether the form 80 only for primary applicant, or both apps


----------



## missy_koolie

i think phils is a high risk. I am already here in australia as a working visa holder. So I need to exit the country if i get the grant. I hope they won't take long in security checks as my job experience is all australia based.


----------



## missy_koolie

uploaded all forms and had meds and pccs back in may


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> sorry i made a mistake.... so is Phillipines HR or LR?
> anyway, another Nov 2010 applicant got CO.
> 
> i sort of believe that all apps lodged before Nov 2010 actual have CO in the back...


As far as I know Philippines is HR, but not sure. If so, why when we raised PLE's did they not say so? I am very negative about this whole process at the moment. They are favouring certain applicants for some reason we do not know. Ah well, there is absolutely nothing we can do about it. I am off to clean the house with real physical tasks to calm down a bit.

All the best Lawrence!!


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> any 1 knows can i just upload my own form 80, without secondary applicant's form 80?
> 
> i reviewed the 18th Mar email, still confused whether the form 80 only for primary applicant, or both apps


U should provide form 80 for both applicats


----------



## djden

Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> 
> Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"
> 
> He-man, He-man...
> 
> I have the VISA power!
> DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:
> 
> Only three others share this secret... :spy:
> Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
> Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Dear Friends, :happy:
> We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
> It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
> All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
> Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.
> 
> At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:
> 
> We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
> I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:
> 
> Lets continue this thread as a sequel :first:
> 
> Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


Hi Gaurav. Congratulations to you, i bet you were getting your things packed. I just wonder when u got your direct grant, did all of your online status updated to 'Met'?


----------



## Lawren4

voddy said:


> U should provide form 80 for both applicats


thanks buddy~


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> thanks buddy~


Hi, sorry, I wanted to tell you that is what you needed to do. Just to make sure, you are not using an agent? Have you tried PLE?


----------



## orange12

i honestly think ringing or raising a ple would help.
otherwise, there wont be pressure.
diac says emailing/ringing would slow them down.
surely the person who answers the phone/reply email isnt a case officer?!?
unless diac is that tight on budget....which i doubt.


----------



## toti

Lawren4 said:


> sorry i made a mistake.... so is Phillipines HR or LR?
> anyway, another Nov 2010 applicant got CO.
> 
> i sort of believe that all apps lodged before Nov 2010 actual have CO in the back...


colud you send the link please


----------



## iocampo

Though PHL is HR, my PCC did not take too long to be "MET". As long it was uploaded the following day the status changed to "MET"





HermanB said:


> As far as I know Philippines is HR, but not sure. If so, why when we raised PLE's did they not say so? I am very negative about this whole process at the moment. They are favouring certain applicants for some reason we do not know. Ah well, there is absolutely nothing we can do about it. I am off to clean the house with real physical tasks to calm down a bit.
> 
> All the best Lawrence!!


----------



## HermanB

iocampo said:


> Though PHL is HR, my PCC did not take too long to be "MET". As long it was uploaded the following day the status changed to "MET"


I must be honest, that is not really what I'm concerned about, I'm just worried about the actual allocation of a case officer. I do not know how November applicants can already get them, yet we have to wait and if I ask my agent 'Why?', she just says that is how it is and it would benefit me to just be patient .

I just don't know what to think anymore . Ah well, let's hope all our concerns will be a thing of the past soon. All the best!


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> She is currently on a 457 there, but applied for 175 . I think u can print 1022


Do we need to fill in 1022 form as well?

I didnt not get any indication or instruction in the Mar-18 email.

Pls advise


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Do we need to fill in 1022 form as well?
> 
> I didnt not get any indication or instruction in the Mar-18 email.
> 
> Pls advise


Only if you have a change of circumstances, such as address, etc. . As far a I know, but please, if others could clarify as well, would be appreciated.


----------



## sweetbox

Did DIAC change its mind? Why processin times are so slow now? Only November during more than 2 weeks.


----------



## krishz

iocampo said:


> Though PHL is HR, my PCC did not take too long to be "MET". As long it was uploaded the following day the status changed to "MET"


Hi iocampo,

I just wanted to know where to find about the PCC status...because I frontloaded my PCC a month ago and still couldn't find either they received it or not.....please let me..


----------



## krishz

Hi All,

Is there any online option to check weather the PCC has reached DIAC??? please guide me...


----------



## HermanB

krishz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any online option to check weather the PCC has reached DIAC??? please guide me...


I'm sorry, I wish I knew myself .


----------



## Abdelrahman

voddy said:


> I just wanted to give Abdelrahman some idea of the time frame and we know now that they (DIAC) are working to clear backlogs..so ur external checks won't be that long..i guess..
> 
> any Pakistani person who got quicker external checks can console him..


Thank u Voddy...

I really need every body's support to make it easy for me...


----------



## HAYS

Hi everybody,

I am kind of surprised that no one is concerned about the fact that DIAC has not released an update yet.

It is the only piece of information that we have and if it goes , then we won't have any information at all.

If the information is not released tomorrow, i will be lodging a complaint again. Last time it seemed to work.

One more thing, if you want to get an update on the status of your visa application, it is better give them a call instead of raising PLE. I intend on calling them again some time next week to find out what's going on. Like i said i won't get off their back until i get a definitive answer from them about my visa application

PS.

*Herman B*, you can call the Department, even if you have an agent. Couple of my friends had no problems calling them (unlike raising PLE, which you can't if you are using an agent). You just need your TRN ready, as you will be asked for it.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am kind of surprised that no one is concerned about the fact that DIAC has not released an update yet.
> 
> It is the only piece of information that we have and if it goes , then we won't have any information at all.
> 
> If the information is not released tomorrow, i will be lodging a complaint again. Last time it seemed to work.
> 
> One more thing, if you want to get an update on the status of your visa application, it is better give them a call instead of raising PLE. I intend on calling them again some time next week to find out what's going on. Like i said i won't get off their back until i get a definitive answer from them about my visa application
> 
> PS.
> 
> *Herman B*, you can call the Department, even if you have an agent. Couple of my friends had no problems calling them (unlike raising PLE, which you can't if you are using an agent). You just need your TRN ready, as you will be asked for it.
> 
> Cheers


I tried phoning, but it is too expensive to phone from here . It really sucks . Even with Skype, I just cannot afford it . I am worried about the updates, as there has been none, and today another November applicant has gotten a case officer, and here we are still waiting.

But I think people are starting to feel drained, I know I am mentally done, I can't take the stress of this process coupled with other factors anymore, so, essentially I've just given up on my futile attempts to find out what is going on .

All the best!


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> I tried phoning, but it is too expensive to phone from here . It really sucks . Even with Skype, I just cannot afford it . I am worried about the updates, as there has been none, and today another November applicant has gotten a case officer, and here we are still waiting.
> 
> But I think people are starting to feel drained, I know I am mentally done, I can't take the stress of this process coupled with other factors anymore, so, essentially I've just given up on my futile attempts to find out what is going on .
> 
> All the best!


I am sorry to hear that. The trick is that you have call them at 9.00 am (Adelaide time) on the dot so to speak. That way you wouldn't have to wait (hence waste money) long at all. Last time i called i waited less than a minute. So, timing is everything.

As for the another applicant getting a CO, well, we just have to accept that Accountants are slowest, when it comes to the processing. I bet that guy applied as an IT professional (with a certain occupation) or was a tradesman. It seems like DAIC is favoring these guys, along with 176 Fam. Sponsored guys.

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> But I think people are starting to feel drained, I know I am mentally done, I can't take the stress of this process coupled with other factors anymore, so, essentially I've just given up on my futile attempts to find out what is going on .
> 
> All the best!


I f can make a suggestion. i know that you are going through some very difficult period in your life at the moment, but you could use your spare time in a productive way instead of stressing about something that is beyond your control. It may sound silly , but you could borrow some books from the library and learn new things what may help you with your new life down under. Because can assure you, you will get your visa when your turn comes.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> I am sorry to hear that. The trick is that you have call them at 9.00 am (Adelaide time) on the dot so to speak. That way you wouldn't have to wait (hence waste money) long at all. Last time i called i waited less than a minute. So, timing is everything.
> 
> As for the another applicant getting a CO, well, we just have to accept that Accountants are slowest, when it comes to the processing. I bet that guy applied as an IT professional (with a certain occupation) or was a tradesman. It seems like DAIC is favoring these guys, along with 176 Fam. Sponsored guys.
> 
> Cheers


Lol, that will mean I will have to get up at 1:30 am over here, lol. It was a registered nurse that got, about 2 pages back. Yeah, but it sucks that External Auditors get lumped in with Accountants as well . Let us hope something happens soon.

By the way, do you think I can ask a friend that lives in Oz to call for me?


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> I f can make a suggestion. i know that you are going through some very difficult period in your life at the moment, but you could use your spare time in a productive way instead of stressing about something that is beyond your control. It may sound silly , but you could borrow some books from the library and learn new things what may help you with your new life down under. Because can assure you, you will get your visa when your turn comes.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I'm trying to get into a Mandarin course, just to keep myself busy. But will maybe go borrow some books somewhere just to read up a bit more . Thank you Hays.

All the best!


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> Lol, that will mean I will have to get up at 1:30 am over here, lol. It was a registered nurse that got, about 2 pages back. Yeah, but it sucks that External Auditors get lumped in with Accountants as well . Let us hope something happens soon.
> 
> By the way, do you think I can ask a friend that lives in Oz to call for me?


I am not sure if it is a good idea. It can be done though. I remember i asked my brother to call the bank to change some details on my behalf since i simply couldn't do it myself. It worked, but i wonder what would have happened if they started asking some personal questions LOL. 
Setting an alarm for 1.30 am is not going to kill you. 

Yes, this is exactly what you need right now. Some sort of distraction, which will be useful for your future life in Australia. 

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> I am not sure if it is a good idea. It can be done though. I remember i asked my brother to call the bank to change some details on my behalf since i simply couldn't do it myself. It worked, but i wonder what would have happened if they started asking some personal questions LOL.
> Setting an alarm for 1.30 am is not going to kill you.
> 
> Yes, this is exactly what you need right now. Some sort of distraction, which will be useful for your future life in Australia.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, will rather do that as a last resort. I will maybe do that then, it is very important, so worth it.

:ranger:


----------



## ppjagnaan

djden said:


> HI pjagnaan,
> 
> I have been following this forum for a long time and just registered today to join the fun here  I seen that there are only a few applicants coming from our country and very few visa grants each month. Btw, I also received the March 18th and had my pcc and medicals finalised since May. Im an Aug. 15 applicant and still waiting for the blessings. I also thought of raising PLE but I know that they will not give much details about our application and might further delay things. Hope all of us get the positive outcome we deserve soon.


Hi djden, welcome to the forum. Try not to stress yourself too much waiting for the grant day to come, lol. So you also got the infamous email, well it was a false hope for most of us who didn't get a co in the 3-month timeline.


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> I must be honest, that is not really what I'm concerned about, I'm just worried about the actual allocation of a case officer. I do not know how November applicants can already get them, yet we have to wait and if I ask my agent 'Why?', she just says that is how it is and it would benefit me to just be patient .
> 
> I just don't know what to think anymore . Ah well, let's hope all our concerns will be a thing of the past soon. All the best!


wait till you get there..and i'm sure we'll be surpriced by the Oz SYSTEM!!!!. there seems to be a lot of things which are labled as it is without reasons and they call it system..I had a chat with my cousine (engineer) who went 2 years back to Vic and now is moved inwards due to a job..according to him life with children is going to be a major challenge. Health sector was one of his worries.. So guys in some places..it may be different from what we think..So anyways I learnt one thing. I am not going to be desperate about the VISA..cos perhaps my present life could be much better and it's far batter than thats in ur country Herman. So I will just wait.. Do my part and let God decide.. and let Time solve the probs :flypig:


----------



## rozam

HermanB said:


> Yeah, will rather do that as a last resort. I will maybe do that then, it is very important, so worth it.
> 
> :ranger:


Herman,
I would advise u to follow diac official update of co allocation. They completely follow these timelines, and they allocate co's according to lodgement date.
When this forum had just started and i joined it, i was as upset as u.
I was a dec 09 accountant applicant, had no 18 march email, and eberybody after my lodgement date were getting cos. I really thought something was wrong with my application, but when the oficial update came and my lodgemdnt date was witjin the frame i got contacted by the co. So dom't be nervious diac has't forgotten about ur application they will contact you when the right time comes i am 100% sure


----------



## rozam

HAYS said:


> I am not sure if it is a good idea. It can be done though. I remember i asked my brother to call the bank to change some details on my behalf since i simply couldn't do it myself. It worked, but i wonder what would have happened if they started asking some personal questions LOL.
> Setting an alarm for 1.30 am is not going to kill you.
> 
> Yes, this is exactly what you need right now. Some sort of distraction, which will be useful for your future life in Australia.
> 
> Cheers


I completely agree, -Herman u should definitely wake up and call, especially u have plenty of time and u will occupy your self efficiently


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys,

anybody have a statistics about the period of security checks for different countries ?

I wonder when I can get a response from DIAC...I don't remember Voddy or someone else told me that it takes average 2 months...

I feel eveyday like a week...what a long waiting I will face


----------



## HermanB

rozam said:


> I completely agree, -Herman u should definitely wake up and call, especially u have plenty of time and u will occupy your self efficiently


Thank you Rozam. You know, I know that other people are a lot worse of than us, and I realize I need to be more grateful for what we have. I am just at a point where it feels that our whole future is on hold as we need to make decisions based on the visa. Hopefully thing will come to a conclusion before October, but as we have seen, anything is possible.

I hope things go well with you and that you will achieve everything you set out to achieve. All the best!!


----------



## Lawren4

toti said:


> colud you send the link please


toti,

FYI

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...riority-3-applicants-club-429.html#post548150

Lawrence


----------



## newbie123

Hello Expats,

I had been allocated a CO in May, and so far I don't see any significant change in my status. May I have any idea, how long do CO's take to assess an application?

I applied in NOV 09, and re-assessed y degree successfully in March, and waiting for a response from CO since May this year - no response until now......  ..... don't know, if I am getting anxious / worried or this delay is normal?


Taa


----------



## Lawren4

i dialed successfullty the DIAC phone and got directed to operator.
it's female operator and she checked my status finding I have no CO allocated.
i also asked for fortnight update thing, but she didnot answer directly.
telephone fee charges great so i didnot ask for more.

OK guys thanks to your discussion I dialed up at around 10:20am Adelade time and waited 20 minutes for operator.

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

Lawren4 said:


> i dialed successfullty the DIAC phone and got directed to operator.
> it's female operator and she checked my status finding I have no CO allocated.
> i also asked for fortnight update thing, but she didnot answer directly.
> telephone fee charges great so i didnot ask for more.
> 
> OK guys thanks to your discussion I dialed up at around 10:20am Adelade time and waited 20 minutes for operator.
> 
> Lawrence


BTW, after dial up, you should press "1" for GSM type and then "0" for operator.
no need to listen to all the instruction guide. that is waste of time and money.

my charge for each minute to Australia is about 0.31 US dollar......


----------



## Lawren4

Lawren4 said:


> i dialed successfullty the DIAC phone and got directed to operator.
> it's female operator and she checked my status finding I have no CO allocated.
> i also asked for fortnight update thing, but she didnot answer directly.
> telephone fee charges great so i didnot ask for more.
> 
> OK guys thanks to your discussion I dialed up at around 10:20am Adelade time and waited 20 minutes for operator.
> 
> Lawrence


and operator said I might wait 6 weeks to 9 months for CO allocation


----------



## ppjagnaan

voddy said:


> wait till you get there..and i'm sure we'll be surpriced by the Oz SYSTEM!!!!. there seems to be a lot of things which are labled as it is without reasons and they call it system..I had a chat with my cousine (engineer) who went 2 years back to Vic and now is moved inwards due to a job..according to him life with children is going to be a major challenge. Health sector was one of his worries.. So guys in some places..it may be different from what we think..So anyways I learnt one thing. I am not going to be desperate about the VISA..cos perhaps my present life could be much better and it's far batter than thats in ur country Herman. So I will just wait.. Do my part and let God decide.. and let Time solve the probs :flypig:


Thumbs up right there!!!...if you believe this is God's will for you, then there's no need to worry...there's no need to hurry...it will happen, in His time, not ours.


----------



## orange12

no updates yet. ive just got a 8 june dated email. not much help.


----------



## alfiat

Lawren4 said:


> and operator said I might wait 6 weeks to 9 months for CO allocation


9 months??? Now I'm having doubts about going for my medicals next week.


----------



## Lawren4

FYI some exciting news from china:

1)175, 15th Aug 2010, electronics engineer, today CO: Jason Huang
2)175, 17th Aug 2010, Developer Programmer, today CO: Simon O
3)175, 19th Aug 2010, 261312, today CO: Anthony Chambers(Team 6)
4)175, *16th Dec 2010*, Sodtware Engineer, 20th June, 2011 CO: Anthony Chambers, today GRANT!!!

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

Lawren4 said:


> FYI some exciting news from china:
> 
> 1)175, 15th Aug 2010, electronics engineer, today CO: Jason Huang
> 2)175, 17th Aug 2010, Developer Programmer, today CO: Simon O
> 3)175, 19th Aug 2010, 261312, today CO: Anthony Chambers(Team 6)
> 4)175, *16th Dec 2010*, Sodtware Engineer, 20th June, 2011 CO: Anthony Chambers, today GRANT!!!
> 
> Lawrence


again, i sort of believe that applicant from Aug, Sep, Nov (maybe add Dec) are allocated to case officers in BATCH. and CO will pick up randomly


----------



## atul07

Lawren4 said:


> again, i sort of believe that applicant from Aug, Sep, Nov (maybe add Dec) are allocated to case officers in BATCH. and CO will pick up randomly


This is good news Lawren.. thanks for sharing... this means they are processing many applications in the background, like you mentioned August for sure, and also a few Sept, Oct, Nov and even Dec.. but are just reluctant to divulge any processing details on calls or something.. maybe they are too cautious now.. 

Hope they dont take as long as they say.. because 9 months is insanely long.. Good Luck..


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> FYI some exciting news from china:
> 
> 1)175, 15th Aug 2010, electronics engineer, today CO: Jason Huang
> 2)175, 17th Aug 2010, Developer Programmer, today CO: Simon O
> 3)175, 19th Aug 2010, 261312, today CO: Anthony Chambers(Team 6)
> 4)175, *16th Dec 2010*, Sodtware Engineer, 20th June, 2011 CO: Anthony Chambers, today GRANT!!!
> 
> Lawrence


I really fail to see the logic behind the DIAC's processing. How they hell can they assign a case officer to a Dec applicant when there are still so many applicants (that received the 18 March mail) before that applicant?!

And now they expect us to just accept it that it can take up to 9 MONTHS from now to get a CO?! You have to be kidding me?! I'm already so frustrated and to hear that is just going to make me snap completely! Trying to stay calm, but how should anyone stay calm when they are toying with us like this .

Good luck, and really hope it will not be 9 months :ranger:


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> FYI some exciting news from china:
> 
> 1)175, 15th Aug 2010, electronics engineer, today CO: Jason Huang
> 2)175, 17th Aug 2010, Developer Programmer, today CO: Simon O
> 3)175, 19th Aug 2010, 261312, today CO: Anthony Chambers(Team 6)
> 4)175, *16th Dec 2010*, Sodtware Engineer, 20th June, 2011 CO: Anthony Chambers, today GRANT!!!
> 
> Lawrence


I hope its not a typo, he actually got CO on 20th, basically means they are looking at the whole 2010 batchat the current moment.

I wonder if all those in Q3 2010 have been already assigned COs.


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> FYI some exciting news from china:
> 
> 1)175, 15th Aug 2010, electronics engineer, today CO: Jason Huang
> 2)175, 17th Aug 2010, Developer Programmer, today CO: Simon O
> 3)175, 19th Aug 2010, 261312, today CO: Anthony Chambers(Team 6)
> 4)175, *16th Dec 2010*, Sodtware Engineer, 20th June, 2011 CO: Anthony Chambers, today GRANT!!!
> 
> Lawrence


WOW Lawren..
This is great news.  I'm waiting till they step on to 2011.. then only the real Game is on for us ppl


----------



## voddy

A lot of ppl who are getting COs are either engineers or ICT related..  humm may be they have demand there..So by the time I go all the vacancies will be filled


----------



## HAYS

That is a very positive development *Lawren4*. Your input is highly appreciated.


Still no update from DIAC, which is a bit worrying really.

Cheers


----------



## iNinjaN

Ok... Thanks lawren fir the input... It really gives an insight.... 

Called diac just now an wait was just 5 mins approx.. They assured me again that I will either get a co or straight grant by July end... If not call us up and we will consider ur case immediately... This time they took my TRN number...

All the best guys 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

I am not sure if any of you guys read Australian newspapers, but i do as it keeps me updated with what is currently happening in the country.

Anyway, there is an article in The Age, which some of you might find interesting.

Immigration numbers plunge by almost half


Cheers


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Ok... Thanks lawren fir the input... It really gives an insight....
> 
> Called diac just now an wait was just 5 mins approx.. They assured me again that I will either get a co or straight grant by July end... If not call us up and we will consider ur case immediately... This time they took my TRN number...
> 
> All the best guys
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


wow..you did it!


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> wow..you did it!


Yeah this was the fourth attempt and in last 3 from 2 weeks have got the same reply!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> Ok... Thanks lawren fir the input... It really gives an insight....
> 
> Called diac just now an wait was just 5 mins approx.. They assured me again that I will either get a co or straight grant by July end... If not call us up and we will consider ur case immediately... This time they took my TRN number...
> 
> All the best guys
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Isn't it strange that they give different information to different people. Someone on the Chinese forum raised a PLE and was told that they have to wait till September. Now they are telling you that you would get a Co or grant by end of July. I am sorry , but i don't believe them anymore. I wouldn't be surprised if you called them tomorrow and they tell something different again.

I will be making a call on Monday. I will need to get up at some absurd time to make a call, but this is something i have to do.

Cheers


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> Isn't it strange that they give different information to different people. Someone on the Chinese forum raised a PLE and was told that they have to wait till September. Now they are telling you that you would get a Co or grant by end of July. I am sorry , but i don't believe them anymore. I wouldn't be surprised if you called them tomorrow and they tell something different again.
> 
> I will be making a call on Monday. I will need to get up at some absurd time to make a call, but this is something i have to do.
> 
> Cheers


I think they are being cautious this time around in giving a dateline. Its better to set the expectation lower and overacheive compared to the " over optimistic promise" they did for Mar-18 letter?


----------



## voddy

HAYS said:


> I am not sure if any of you guys read Australian newspapers, but i do as it keeps me updated with what is currently happening in the country.
> 
> Anyway, there is an article in The Age, which some of you might find interesting.
> 
> Immigration numbers plunge by almost half
> 
> 
> Cheers


very informative link.. Any idea why the numbers are falling..?
less jobs?
lesser pay?
economy?
security?

why...


----------



## HAYS

amer said:


> I think they are being cautious this time around in giving a dateline. Its better to set the expectation lower and overacheive compared to the " over optimistic promise" they did for Mar-18 letter?


Well, this is exactly what i meant. They tell one person to wait till September (the one who applied on the 15 August 2010 and got the email), while at the same time they told him July and he applied in 2011.

BTW.

I already filed a complaint about the update. He-he

Cheers


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> I am not sure if any of you guys read Australian newspapers, but i do as it keeps me updated with what is currently happening in the country.
> 
> Anyway, there is an article in The Age, which some of you might find interesting.
> 
> Immigration numbers plunge by almost half
> 
> 
> Cheers


Nice one, thanks. Hmmm...Malaysia with a population of 28mil is one of the higher ones to migrate to OZ.


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Isn't it strange that they give different information to different people. Someone on the Chinese forum raised a PLE and was told that they have to wait till September. Now they are telling you that you would get a Co or grant by end of July. I am sorry , but i don't believe them anymore. I wouldn't be surprised if you called them tomorrow and they tell something different again.
> 
> I will be making a call on Monday. I will need to get up at some absurd time to make a call, but this is something i have to do.
> 
> Cheers


Not sure about others hays, but I have called 3 times and I have got the same answer! The moment I say I am 18 march and feb 2011 applicant she tells me that I will get a co or grant by July end...

I have also raised PLE via my agent.. Gonna check with him what reply has Ge got!! Will update!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## alfiat

iNinjaN said:


> Not sure about others hays, but I have called 3 times and I have got the same answer! The moment I say I am 18 march and feb 2011 applicant she tells me that I will get a co or grant by July end...
> 
> I have also raised PLE via my agent.. Gonna check with him what reply has Ge got!! Will update!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


July end is just 4 weeks away. Let's wait and see. 
I hope they stick to their words. Good luck!


----------



## newbiegirl

newbie123 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I had been allocated a CO in May, and so far I don't see any significant change in my status. May I have any idea, how long do CO's take to assess an application?
> 
> I applied in NOV 09, and re-assessed y degree successfully in March, and waiting for a response from CO since May this year - no response until now......  ..... don't know, if I am getting anxious / worried or this delay is normal?
> 
> 
> Taa


Did you try writing a mail to CO or call them up? CO usually grants visa within 10 days in many cases...


----------



## HAYS

voddy said:


> very informative link.. Any idea why the numbers are falling..?
> less jobs?
> lesser pay?
> economy?
> security?
> 
> why...


Have you read the comments below the article (which is the only worth while thing about that article)?

The answer is all of the things that you mentioned above.

Yes, i will update you guys too.

Cheers


----------



## Lawren4

Guys,

after my FYI earlier today, it's obviously we ppl here are in two kinds of mood: happy and sad.

happy ones think: December applicant got CO, then i have equal chance to get CO. anyway it's a sign of all 2010 people are accessed in the background.

sad ones think: it should be strictly processed in lodgement time order. it's unacceptable that Dec app got CO earlier than Oct app.

while in my opinion, only one Dec app got CO means little. it's a fake/false point in statistics.

considering all of 18 Mar email, Priority Group, lodgement time order and so on, my conclusion is: 
(1)early lodged app got CO early
(2)some later lodged app, but with receiving 18 Mar email, got CO earlier than average
(3)both (1) (2) still have possibility to have CO by 30 June.

Please give out your opinion.

Lawrence


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> after my FYI earlier today, it's obviously we ppl here are in two kinds of mood: happy and sad.
> 
> happy ones think: December applicant got CO, then i have equal chance to get CO. anyway it's a sign of all 2010 people are accessed in the background.
> 
> sad ones think: it should be strictly processed in lodgement time order. it's unacceptable that Dec app got CO earlier than Oct app.
> 
> while in my opinion, only one Dec app got CO means little. it's a fake/false point in statistics.
> 
> considering all of 18 Mar email, Priority Group, lodgement time order and so on, my conclusion is:
> (1)early lodged app got CO early
> (2)some later lodged app, but with receiving 18 Mar email, got CO earlier than average
> (3)both (1) (2) still have possibility to have CO by 30 June.
> 
> Please give out your opinion.
> 
> Lawrence


I am one of the sad ones, lol. And to be honest, I'll be surprised if we get a case officer before September. It just seems that they have slowed down considerably and it does depend on you occupation. I am probably one of the most pessimistic people at the moment, but, that is just my opinion.


----------



## HAYS

Lawren4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> after my FYI earlier today, it's obviously we ppl here are in two kinds of mood: happy and sad.
> 
> happy ones think: December applicant got CO, then i have equal chance to get CO. anyway it's a sign of all 2010 people are accessed in the background.
> 
> sad ones think: it should be strictly processed in lodgement time order. it's unacceptable that Dec app got CO earlier than Oct app.
> 
> while in my opinion, only one Dec app got CO means little. it's a fake/false point in statistics.
> 
> considering all of 18 Mar email, Priority Group, lodgement time order and so on, my conclusion is:
> (1)early lodged app got CO early
> (2)some later lodged app, but with receiving 18 Mar email, got CO earlier than average
> (3)both (1) (2) still have possibility to have CO by 30 June.
> 
> Please give out your opinion.
> 
> Lawrence


Unfortunately, i am in the same boat as HermanB. I applied at the end of July 2010 and was told by the operator last week that i may have to wait till September before i hear something.
 
It apprears that Accountants are not needed in Australia.

Any news about Accountants on the Chinese forums at all?

Cheers


----------



## mr_var

Hi 

Im Sorry, this may not be the right forum to ask this question. But i really need help.

I recently got an ACS +ve result for Analyst Programmer, I have 3 years of work experience.

IELTS has screwed me up I got R:7 S:8 L:7 and W:6.5, if I make an application right now and it goes to the pool, will the current points system apply to me? or the points after 1st July?

I intend to take IELTS again, but just want to know if I make an application right now and let it be in pool, will the current points system be applicable to me later as well?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## voddy

HAYS said:


> Have you read the comments below the article (which is the only worth while thing about that article)?
> 
> The answer is all of the things that you mentioned above.
> 
> Yes, i will update you guys too.
> 
> Cheers


of course i read every bit in that link...those were individual comments and i was bit reluctant to believe them...
and one person suggests getting migrants from Europe and to cut down on Asian countries..(sound biased )


----------



## HermanB

I tell you, if only our agent knew that financial occupations would take so long, then I would rather have been the main applicant as it might have made a difference in CO allocation time .


----------



## HAYS

voddy said:


> of course i read every bit in that link...those were individual comments and i was bit reluctant to believe them...
> and one person suggests getting migrants from Europe and to cut down on Asian countries..(sound biased )


These so called 'individual comments' that you are referring to, are the views of average Australians and how they feel about immigrants and immigration in general.

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> I tell you, if only our agent knew that financial occupations would take so long, then I would rather have been the main applicant as it might have made a difference in CO allocation time .


Don't bit yourself up. You can't change it now.

Cheers


----------



## voddy

mr_var said:


> Hi
> 
> Im Sorry, this may not be the right forum to ask this question. But i really need help.
> 
> I recently got an ACS +ve result for Analyst Programmer, I have 3 years of work experience.
> 
> IELTS has screwed me up I got R:7 S:8 L:7 and W:6.5, if I make an application right now and it goes to the pool, will the current points system apply to me? or the points after 1st July?
> 
> I intend to take IELTS again, but just want to know if I make an application right now and let it be in pool, will the current points system be applicable to me later as well?
> 
> Thanks for your help !


You better research on the two point systems.. It's not rocket science anyways..
You just have to go thru the document..
in summery 
current system
You need IELTS 7 all & experience 4 years

new system
IELTS 7 for 10 poitns 8 for 20 points & esperience 5 for 10 points 8 for 15 points

read these for details
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-fact.pdf

Gud luck


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Don't bit yourself up. You can't change it now.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, very true. It is just very sad that we paid an agent and it did not really make things that much better. Let's just hope and pray thing pick up soon.


----------



## Lawren4

HAYS said:


> Unfortunately, i am in the same boat as HermanB. I applied at the end of July 2010 and was told by the operator last week that i may have to wait till September before i hear something.
> 
> It apprears that Accountants are not needed in Australia.
> 
> Any news about Accountants on the Chinese forums at all?
> 
> Cheers


hays,

i take a look at our chinese forum, the account situation is like this:

the latest updated news is 20th Aug 2010 175 account got CO today. All other accountant applicants lodged earlier than 20th aug 2010, already got CO or grant.

and the very next accountant lodged on 2rd Sep 2010, not yet CO allocated.

hope above info help you analyse.

good luck

Lawrence


----------



## HAYS

Lawren4 said:


> hays,
> 
> i take a look at our chinese forum, the account situation is like this:
> 
> the latest updated news is 20th Aug 2010 175 account got CO today. All other accountant applicants lodged earlier than 20th aug 2010, already got CO or grant.
> 
> and the very next accountant lodged on 2rd Sep 2010, not yet CO allocated.
> 
> hope above info help you analyse.
> 
> good luck
> 
> Lawrence



Lawrence, once again your information is highly appreciated. Thank you very much. Hopefully, i will be in a position to share my good news with you guys on Monday. 

I am not sure how they managed to miss my case, but from what i understand it happens from time to time.

Could you post a link to the Chinese forum so that i could monitor it myself.

Cheers


----------



## Lawren4

HAYS said:


> Lawrence, once again your information is highly appreciated. Thank you very much. Hopefully, i will be in a position to share my good news with you guys on Monday.
> 
> I am not sure how they managed to miss my case, but from what i understand it happens from time to time.
> 
> Could you post a link to the Chinese forum so that i could monitor it myself.
> 
> Cheers


the Chinese expat forum are in Chinese language.

Chinese character is one of the most difficult characters in the world. 

no offense, but i do not believe you can monitor yourself.

anyway, the link is :

ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË

good luck.

Lawrence


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> the Chinese expat forum are in Chinese language.
> 
> Chinese character is one of the most difficult characters in the world.
> 
> no offense, but i do not believe you can monitor yourself.
> 
> anyway, the link is :
> 
> ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Lawrence


Yeah, it is not easy, lol. I really wonder what will happen in next few weeks . Good luck Lawrence!


----------



## iocampo

Hi krishz,
when I uploaded it, after a day or 2 the status changed to "Met" 




krishz said:


> Hi iocampo,
> 
> I just wanted to know where to find about the PCC status...because I frontloaded my PCC a month ago and still couldn't find either they received it or not.....please let me..


----------



## HAYS

Lawren4 said:


> the Chinese expat forum are in Chinese language.
> 
> Chinese character is one of the most difficult characters in the world.
> 
> no offense, but i do not believe you can monitor yourself.
> 
> anyway, the link is :
> 
> ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Lawrence


Thanks for that.

Have you heard about 'google translate' program? 

You could use it to translate from one language to another.

I won't have any problems with Chinese, using this problem. 


Cheers


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Have you heard about 'google translate' program?
> 
> You could use it to translate from one language to another.
> 
> I won't have any problems with Chinese, using this problem.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hehe, my wife is quite good in Mandarin, and it seems google translate gets you only about 60% there. The problem is the structuring of the symbols as some are very similar. But hopefully you will have very good news very soon Hays.

Good luck!!


----------



## voddy

HAYS said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Have you heard about 'google translate' program?
> 
> You could use it to translate from one language to another.
> 
> I won't have any problems with Chinese, using this problem.
> 
> 
> Cheers


yeah..that translation works like magic..I use Chrome


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> Hehe, my wife is quite good in Mandarin, and it seems google translate gets you only about 60% there. The problem is the structuring of the symbols as some are very similar. But hopefully you will have very good news very soon Hays.
> 
> Good luck!!


I know that it is not ideal , but you can get a gist of it and that is what i am after. 
I have been following another chinese forum for months now. I am used to it now more or less. 

Yes Herman B, i really hope that i wil hear something positive on Monday.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> I know that it is not ideal , but you can get a gist of it and that is what i am after.
> I have been following another chinese forum for months now. I am used to it now more or less.
> 
> Yes Herman B, i really hope that i wil hear something positive on Monday.
> 
> Cheers


It will be good if you do Hays, I think it will put people like me a bit at ease as well. Just knowing that there is some progress. I honestly do not know what to do with my wife and I's future if we do not here by October. But on the other hand, life is about choices and all we can do is to hope we make the best ones .

Everything will turn out well, I'm sure of it, even though it might be a bit later than we expected, I am sure we will all get there.

Good luck over there!

P.S. it is quite cold over here for South Africa, lol, so, making a nice seafood curry tonight


----------



## HAYS

Since majority of the applicants on this forum are from HR countries, i thought that you may find this information useful.

Basically, you can use this on-line form to complaint about external security checks if you feel that they are taking way too long.

Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


PS.
You must have been waiting for at least 6 months since the start of your security checks before you could use it.

Cheers


----------



## Abdelrahman

HAYS said:


> Since majority of the applicants on this forum are from HR countries, i thought that you may find this information useful.
> 
> Basically, you can use this on-line form to complaint about external security checks if you feel that they are taking way too long.
> 
> Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> 
> PS.
> You must have been waiting for at least 6 months since the start of your security checks before you could use it.
> 
> Cheers


thanks Hays, it's really helpful...

can I use it after 6 months while I am using agent to contact DIAC?


----------



## HAYS

Abdelrahman said:


> thanks Hays, it's really helpful...
> 
> can I use it after 6 months while I am using agent to contact DIAC?


Ok. I am going very quickly explain to you how it works.

First of all, when you file a complaint you will get a reply from the agency, NOT DIAC.

You will be advised on whether DAIC has forwarded your case for extensive security checks or not. If it is the case, then the agency will tell you when they expect to finalise your security check. You will be provided with some basic information, nothing detailed, but at least you have got some sort of avenue at your disposal.

As for the second part of your question, well, i am not sure to be honest with you.

I guess if that application form doesn't explicitly say that you can't use it if you are using an agent, then you could indeed use it. I don't see any reason why it can't be done.

One thing i would have stress, is that you have to wait for at least 6 months before using it. Also, from what i understand you only have 2 queries per applicant. Thus, it has to be used with great care.

Cheers


----------



## Abdelrahman

HAYS said:


> Ok. I am going very quickly explain to you how it works.
> 
> First of all, when you file a complaint you will get a reply from the agency, NOT DIAC.
> 
> You will be advised on whether DAIC has forwarded your case for extensive security checks or not. If it is the case, then the agency will tell you when they expect to finalise your security check. You will be provided with some basic information, nothing detailed, but at least you have got some sort of avenue at your disposal.
> 
> As for the second part of your question, well, i am not sure to be honest with you.
> 
> I guess if that application form doesn't explicitly say that you can't use it if you are using an agent, then you could indeed use it. I don't see any reason why it can't be done.
> 
> One thing i would have stress, is that you have to wait for at least 6 months before using it. Also, from what i understand you only have 2 queries per applicant. Thus, it has to be used with great care.
> 
> Cheers


Soo informative dear 

Thank you champ


----------



## HermanB

Been really wondering of what will happen. It seems that things will move a lot slower than anticipated . And worst is, we don't even know anything at the moment, lol.


----------



## Lawren4

Chinese forum:

22th Aug, 2010 175 applicant, occupation is ACS, code unknown
got CO on 25 June , 2011
CO: Josh Henderson， Team 6


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> Chinese forum:
> 
> 22th Aug, 2010 175 applicant, occupation is ACS, code unknown
> got CO on 25 June , 2011
> CO: Josh Henderson， Team 6


They are working on Sat ??


----------



## Abdelrahman

Lawren4 said:


> Chinese forum:
> 
> 22th Aug, 2010 175 applicant, occupation is ACS, code unknown
> got CO on 25 June , 2011
> CO: Josh Henderson， Team 6


TEAM 6 is the worst


----------



## djden

iocampo said:


> Hi krishz,
> when I uploaded it, after a day or 2 the status changed to "Met"


Mine is not changed too. I have uploaded my PCC and Meds last month and only the Meds have updated to finalised. But if I look on all the required documents including those related to health like forms 26, they all shows required.


----------



## HermanB

Isn't ACS Accounting? Anyways, it feel like the will never get to October Financial people .

All the best everyone!


----------



## bogdan84

djden said:


> Mine is not changed too. I have uploaded my PCC and Meds last month and only the Meds have updated to finalised. But if I look on all the required documents including those related to health like forms 26, they all shows required.


Mine too


----------



## bogdan84

HermanB said:


> Isn't ACS Accounting? Anyways, it feel like the will never get to October Financial people .
> 
> All the best everyone!


ACS is Australian Computer Society, they assess IT qualifications.


----------



## HermanB

bogdan84 said:


> ACS is Australian Computer Society, they assess IT qualifications.


Ah, okay, so no luck for Financial occupations yet .


----------



## Shabi

Has anyone received any update for processing timelines?

I sent Email twice but did not receive any reply not even the previous update. If anybody receives it please publish it here. Thanks!


----------



## alfiat

Shabi said:


> Has anyone received any update for processing timelines?
> 
> I sent Email twice but did not receive any reply not even the previous update. If anybody receives it please publish it here. Thanks!


I received a reply but it still has not been updated. Prob we will see an update next Mon or Tues.


----------



## Shabi

alfiat said:


> I received a reply but it still has not been updated. Prob we will see an update next Mon or Tues.


Toti said the next update might be on 1st July and it seems so, God knows what will come up our way, hope it's a good one.


----------



## djden

bogdan84 said:


> Mine too


Are you on IT too? Also, where will you be heading in Aust?


----------



## bogdan84

djden said:


> Are you on IT too? Also, where will you be heading in Aust?


Yup, Software Engineer. Tried to edit my signature, but it looks like I need to post 5 messages in order to edit my profile. 
I'm heading to Sydney as it's the best place in Oz to find a job in IT. I might also apply for jobs in the other major cities, depending on how it goes in Sydney. 
What about you?


----------



## djden

bogdan84 said:


> Yup, Software Engineer. Tried to edit my signature, but it looks like I need to post 5 messages in order to edit my profile.
> I'm heading to Sydney as it's the best place in Oz to find a job in IT. I might also apply for jobs in the other major cities, depending on how it goes in Sydney.
> What about you?


I'll be in Brisbane. I would want to work in Sydney as I seen a lot of IT job openings over that city. I should have applyied for 175 as it seems faster then 176 family cuz I thought it was the other way around when I lodged my application. I don't know if they will be placing a restriction on 176 family as with a state sponsor. Hope I could see u in Aust one day and celebrate  I'm an analyst programmer btw.


----------



## bogdan84

djden said:


> I'll be in Brisbane. I would want to work in Sydney as I seen a lot of IT job openings over that city. I should have thought applying for 175 as it seems faster then 176 family cuz I thought it was the other way around when I lodged my application. I don't know if they will be placing a restriction on 176 family as with a state sponsor. Hope I could see u in Aust one day and celebrate  I'm an analyst programmer btw.


That day might come very soon. I plan to make the move this September should they grant me the visa by the end of July.


----------



## HermanB

bogdan84 said:


> That day might come very soon. I plan to make the move this September should they grant me the visa by the end of July.


Hi. Sorry, but when did you apply and did you receive the 18 March mail. We want to move over to Melbourne in December, but not looking like we will get the visa that soon . They are really taking their time with Financial occupations (My wife is the main applicant - External Auditor).

Good luck over there!!


----------



## djden

bogdan84 said:


> That day might come very soon. I plan to make the move this September should they grant me the visa by the end of July.


I hope so as I'm coming from a HR country. Everyday seems a kick on the nads when I check my mail and nothing in it. How is work on ur place? I wonder why those in UK would want to move. I thougt of applying on a tier 2 before I lodged my application in Aust.


----------



## bogdan84

HermanB said:


> Hi. Sorry, but when did you apply and did you receive the 18 March mail. We want to move over to Melbourne in December, but not looking like we will get the visa that soon . They are really taking their time with Financial occupations (My wife is the main applicant - External Auditor).
> 
> Good luck over there!!


I applied on 11th January 2011 for 175 and I did get the 18 March e-mail.


----------



## bogdan84

djden said:


> How is work on ur place? I wonder why those in UK would want to move. I thougt of applying on a tier 2 before .


Well, Britain is the largest provider of skilled migrants to Australia according to the Australian Bureau of Statistics. I think people from UK move to Oz mostly for the weather, outdoors lifestyle and for living in a larger and less populated country. Some just want a change in their lives.


----------



## haseeb85uk

HermanB said:


> Isn't ACS Accounting? Anyways, it feel like the will never get to October Financial people .
> 
> All the best everyone!


Herman i dunno why but i feel u will get a direct grant just like gaurav.... but then get ready with some laddoo for me


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> 
> Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"
> 
> He-man, He-man...
> 
> I have the VISA power!
> DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:
> 
> Only three others share this secret... :spy:
> Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
> Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> Dear Friends, :happy:
> We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
> It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
> All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
> Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.
> 
> At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:
> 
> We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
> I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:
> 
> Lets continue this thread as a sequel Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia :first:
> 
> Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


Hi Gurav,

I was unable to follow the forum during last few days but however got the good news that you have been granted the VISA.

Big Congratulation to you friend. :clap2: :clap2:

If you had not created this thread on 12th August 2010, we would not have been confident in this migration journey to this much of extent. We cried together, smiled together and finally got the result. As you have mentioned in your first comment, we were together in this journey. To bring your lowly memories as well as the others’ memories to the first comment you made at the time of creating this thread, I just copied and pasted it below:

####################################################

Guyz,

All those who fall in priority 3 can update your timelines and queries here. Waiting time of 18-24 months as DIAC says, is a long time and so we can share numerous thoughts in this thread which can be beneficial to all of us. In this journey, let us be together. 

I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored visa) on 9th August10 and currently uploading the attachments. I had received a +ve skill re-assessment from ACS on 9th Aug itself. 

For those who are yet to apply, be careful while uploading as once the attachment is uploaded it cannot be removed. 

####################################################

I wish all others in this thread which I personally believe to be the fasted and best Australian migration thread, to come into the grant list soon.

Chaminda


----------



## Lawren4

chinese forum "freeoz"

1)24th Aug, 2010, 175, 261112 sysytem analyst, got CO today: 25 June 2011

2)*15th Oct, 2010*, 175, electrical engineer, got CO today: 25 June 2011


----------



## HermanB

bogdan84 said:


> I applied on 11th January 2011 for 175 and I did get the 18 March e-mail.


Thank you, was wondering . Hope everything goes well!


----------



## HermanB

haseeb85uk said:


> Herman i dunno why but i feel u will get a direct grant just like gaurav.... but then get ready with some laddoo for me


Thanks, I hope you are right as it would be just wonderful!! Good luck there


----------



## bogdan84

HermanB said:


> Thank you, was wondering . Hope everything goes well!


Thanks. Timeline in my signature now.


----------



## wwnde

I have a CO........ I checked yesterday and all was MET including my son's medicals. However, my medicals and those of my wife still indicate required? Could there be an issue?

*Date of Visa application: 26/08/10,Nationality: HR, Visa type: 175, Onshore/offshore: offshore*


----------



## toti

wwnde said:


> I have a CO........ I checked yesterday and all was MET including my son's medicals. However, my medicals and those of my wife still indicate required? Could there be an issue?
> 
> *Date of Visa application: 26/08/10,Nationality: HR, Visa type: 175, Onshore/offshore: offshore*


many ... congrats 

i'm wondering , do they working on saturdays ?!! 

lawren also from other formus posted 2 times that some ppl from end aug 2010 got CO and that in saturday as well 

any idea about that


----------



## iNinjaN

wwnde said:


> I have a CO........ I checked yesterday and all was MET including my son's medicals. However, my medicals and those of my wife still indicate required? Could there be an issue?
> 
> Date of Visa application: 26/08/10,Nationality: HR, Visa type: 175, Onshore/offshore: offshore


Congrats... That good news... 
No it happens sometimes that children medical is finalized before parents... check ur mail if co has sent any... It might contain more info!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

wwnde said:


> I have a CO........ I checked yesterday and all was MET including my son's medicals. However, my medicals and those of my wife still indicate required? Could there be an issue?
> 
> *Date of Visa application: 26/08/10,Nationality: HR, Visa type: 175, Onshore/offshore: offshore*


Congratulations!! Good to see a fellow African getting a CO at last .

All the best!


----------



## orange12

i rang diac on fri and waited for 30mins. i got through with 3rings and was hanged up !!!! gosh!
i havent heard anything nor seen any updates on my application even though im a mid aug 175 applicant. 

how unfair.

just cant wait for the next update by DIAC. isnt the healthcare industry in neeeed??


----------



## Lawren4

wwnde said:


> I have a CO........ I checked yesterday and all was MET including my son's medicals. However, my medicals and those of my wife still indicate required? Could there be an issue?
> 
> *Date of Visa application: 26/08/10,Nationality: HR, Visa type: 175, Onshore/offshore: offshore*


congratulations!

i guess their internal system may have temporary error so that CO cannot see the result of medical.

try to raise a PLE to explain your medical result is actually finalised


Lawrence


----------



## Abdelrahman

orange12 said:


> i rang diac on fri and waited for 30mins. i got through with 3rings and was hanged up !!!! gosh!
> i havent heard anything nor seen any updates on my application even though im a mid aug 175 applicant.
> 
> how unfair.
> 
> just cant wait for the next update by DIAC. isnt the healthcare industry in neeeed??


sorry to hear that but I hope u will get the officer or even the grant this month.

I think your situation is better than mine,,,I am waiting the mercy from external agencies in doing the security checks !


----------



## Abdelrahman

HermanB said:


> Thanks, I hope you are right as it would be just wonderful!! Good luck there


I feel the same Herman 

I hope you will get it directly


----------



## Ozhopeful

Updates y'all
Received DIAC mail for PCC and Medicals. Dated June 26th. 
Agent filed, so got through agent. we have till 28th july to submit all.

CO allocated.


----------



## HermanB

Ozhopeful said:


> Updates y'all
> Received DIAC mail for PCC and Medicals. Dated June 26th.
> Agent filed, so got through agent. we have till 28th july to submit all.
> 
> CO allocated.


wow, that is good news!! May I ask what occupation you applied on? It feels like we are being skipped, lol, but guess our time will come too.

Good luck with the rest of the process!!


----------



## amer

Ozhopeful said:


> Updates y'all
> Received DIAC mail for PCC and Medicals. Dated June 26th.
> Agent filed, so got through agent. we have till 28th july to submit all.
> 
> CO allocated.


They work on Sundays to???


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> wow, that is good news!! May I ask what occupation you applied on? It feels like we are being skipped, lol, but guess our time will come too.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the process!!


Yes our time will come, just have to stay positive till then. Being negative brings same effect to the rest in the forum too.

Cheers matey


----------



## peterhe

orange12 said:


> i rang diac on fri and waited for 30mins. i got through with 3rings and was hanged up !!!! gosh!
> i havent heard anything nor seen any updates on my application even though im a mid aug 175 applicant.
> 
> how unfair.
> 
> just cant wait for the next update by DIAC. isnt the healthcare industry in neeeed??


Acctually, I am a 28 April 2010 applicant (G3 175) and still waiting for a CO. Really unfair.


----------



## Lawren4

peterhe said:


> Acctually, I am a 28 April 2010 applicant (G3 175) and still waiting for a CO. Really unfair.


hi peter,

nice to see another chinese applicant here

please update your timeline in your signature: occupation, applicantion type, and so on.

Thanks and good luck.

Lawrence


----------



## amer

peterhe said:


> Acctually, I am a 28 April 2010 applicant (G3 175) and still waiting for a CO. Really unfair.


I think you would have been already assigned a CO but he hasnt contacted you. You could call or raise PLE to request your status. If they have missed you, they would assign one.


----------



## peterhe

Lawren4 said:


> hi peter,
> 
> nice to see another chinese applicant here
> 
> please update your timeline in your signature: occupation, applicantion type, and so on.
> 
> Thanks and good luck.
> 
> Lawrence


I own less than 5 posts and have no rights add my timeline.


----------



## peterhe

amer said:


> I think you would have been already assigned a CO but he hasnt contacted you. You could call or raise PLE to request your status. If they have missed you, they would assign one.


Thank for your friendly comfort, but my agent did not make sure that.:juggle:


----------



## Onynz

peterhe said:


> Thank for your friendly comfort, but my agent did not make sure that.:juggle:


What do you mean? 

Anyways, since you have an agent that you pay for maybe you could ask him to raise a PLE for you.


----------



## voddy

peterhe said:


> Thank for your friendly comfort, but my agent did not make sure that.:juggle:


Hi there..
U can update the P3 club spread sheet.. the link is in my signature..
Good luck!


----------



## Ozhopeful

HermanB said:


> wow, that is good news!! May I ask what occupation you applied on? It feels like we are being skipped, lol, but guess our time will come too.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the process!!


Occupation is Mechanical Engineer. Yep, not sure how I got it on a Sunday -- may be the Agent forwarded it on this Sunday. 

Wish me luck, because this would be my final attempt -- 175 didnt materialize for me earlier. So I had to fall back on 176. That way, I am way too senior in this game. 

175 s are not being skipped. It is simply that the number of 176 is far below than 175. I wouldnt be surprised at a ratio of 40:1. But the back-up paper work for 176 is a drag.


----------



## peterhe

Onynz said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Anyways, since you have an agent that you pay for maybe you could ask him to raise a PLE for you.


yes, my agent has sent two PLEs almost one month ago ,but still not get any reply until today. I do not know what goes wrong.


----------



## wwnde

He is a faithful God. I have the visa. 



Name: wwnde
Date of Visa application: 26/08/10
Nationality: KENYA
High/Low Risk:HR
Trade/profession: SURVEYOR
Visa type: 175
Onshore/offshore: offsho
Pre-14th July 2010 Catere
gory (If applicable): N/A
Post-14th July Category: Cat 3
Date visa granted: 27-06-2011


----------



## atul07

wwnde said:


> He is a faithful God. I have the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: wwnde
> Date of Visa application: 26/08/10
> Nationality: KENYA
> High/Low Risk:HR
> Trade/profession: SURVEYOR
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: offsho
> Pre-14th July 2010 Catere
> gory (If applicable): N/A
> Post-14th July Category: Cat 3
> Date visa granted: 27-06-2011




Congratulations!!


----------



## orange12

wwnde said:


> He is a faithful God. I have the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: wwnde
> Date of Visa application: 26/08/10
> Nationality: KENYA
> High/Low Risk:HR
> Trade/profession: SURVEYOR
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: offsho
> Pre-14th July 2010 Catere
> gory (If applicable): N/A
> Post-14th July Category: Cat 3
> Date visa granted: 27-06-2011





congratulations! just wondering, did your CO contact you?
did you apply through an agent?

thanks


----------



## toti

Ozhopeful said:


> Updates y'all
> Received DIAC mail for PCC and Medicals. Dated June 26th.
> Agent filed, so got through agent. we have till 28th july to submit all.
> 
> CO allocated.


that's very good morning news
congrats

could you share your ANZSCO code and if u have recived 18-march mail or not please ?


----------



## toti

peterhe said:


> Acctually, I am a 28 April 2010 applicant (G3 175) and still waiting for a CO. Really unfair.


what's your occupation ? did u recived 18 march email ?


----------



## iNinjaN

wwnde said:


> He is a faithful God. I have the visa.
> 
> Name: wwnde
> Date of Visa application: 26/08/10
> Nationality: KENYA
> High/Low Risk:HR
> Trade/profession: SURVEYOR
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: offsho
> Pre-14th July 2010 Catere
> gory (If applicable): N/A
> Post-14th July Category: Cat 3
> Date visa granted: 27-06-2011


Congrats!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Ozhopeful

wwnde said:


> He is a faithful God. I have the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: wwnde
> Date of Visa application: 26/08/10
> Nationality: KENYA
> High/Low Risk:HR
> Trade/profession: SURVEYOR
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: offsho
> Pre-14th July 2010 Catere
> gory (If applicable): N/A
> Post-14th July Category: Cat 3
> Date visa granted: 27-06-2011


Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## toti

wwnde said:


> He is a faithful God. I have the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: wwnde
> Date of Visa application: 26/08/10
> Nationality: KENYA
> High/Low Risk:HR
> Trade/profession: SURVEYOR
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: offsho
> Pre-14th July 2010 Catere
> gory (If applicable): N/A
> Post-14th July Category: Cat 3
> Date visa granted: 27-06-2011




YES He is Faithful GOD forever Amen

many congrats my dear

May GOD help, Save & Bless you in your rest of life there in OZ land


----------



## Ozhopeful

toti said:


> that's very good morning news
> congrats
> 
> could you share your ANZSCO code and if u have recived 18-march mail or not please ?


ANZSCO code 233512 (mech engineer). Never got the 18th March email. My first communication was this, June 26th, forwarded by my Agent.


----------



## voddy

wwnde said:


> He is a faithful God. I have the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: wwnde
> Date of Visa application: 26/08/10
> Nationality: KENYA
> High/Low Risk:HR
> Trade/profession: SURVEYOR
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: offsho
> Pre-14th July 2010 Catere
> gory (If applicable): N/A
> Post-14th July Category: Cat 3
> Date visa granted: 27-06-2011


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## voddy

so for wwnde..its like he got CO probably on Saturday (or Friday) and the Grant on Monday..

this is amazing..


----------



## rozam

HERMAN B

See what has happened to WWNDE???
That's what is going to happen to you. You will get straight GRANT


----------



## uroojs

Congrats WWNDE !!!

Good Luck for your move.


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi All,
A quick analysis with voddy's list...

We have 50 applicants in the list before 11th November 2010 and it seems out of 50,
32 have already got CO or a grant only 18 left out. I hope they will also get it soon..


If you have not yet added your details please do it.. Thanks . http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

-Neo-


----------



## Shabi

Congratulations wwnde!


----------



## Carol E

wwnde said:


> He is a faithful God. I have the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: wwnde
> Date of Visa application: 26/08/10
> Nationality: KENYA
> High/Low Risk:HR
> Trade/profession: SURVEYOR
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: offsho
> Pre-14th July 2010 Catere
> gory (If applicable): N/A
> Post-14th July Category: Cat 3
> Date visa granted: 27-06-2011


:clap2::clap2: Many congratulation , best luck


----------



## HermanB

Ozhopeful said:


> Occupation is Mechanical Engineer. Yep, not sure how I got it on a Sunday -- may be the Agent forwarded it on this Sunday.
> 
> Wish me luck, because this would be my final attempt -- 175 didnt materialize for me earlier. So I had to fall back on 176. That way, I am way too senior in this game.
> 
> 175 s are not being skipped. It is simply that the number of 176 is far below than 175. I wouldnt be surprised at a ratio of 40:1. But the back-up paper work for 176 is a drag.


Thanks, I do hope that things will look up the next month, but in the back of my head I am very doubtful, don't know why. All the best for you!!


----------



## HermanB

rozam said:


> HERMAN B
> 
> See what has happened to WWNDE???
> That's what is going to happen to you. You will get straight GRANT


Thanks for the confidence . I am trying to think the same, but somehow it feels like this will not happen for us, I don't know why. But, let's see what happens .

All the best!!


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Thanks for the confidence . I am trying to think the same, but somehow it feels like this will not happen for us, I don't know why. But, let's see what happens .
> 
> All the best!!


sure herman you will get it soon, keep the faith


Lawrence ::: no update from China forums ? you have traced many cases in aug 2010 last few days 

hope mine comes very soon , Keeping my trust in the LORD


----------



## toti

uroojs said:


> Congrats WWNDE !!!
> 
> Good Luck for your move.


hi uroojs

no updates yet .. hope your grant comes this week


----------



## iocampo

To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


----------



## HermanB

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


Congratulations!!!! Really good news!!!


----------



## uroojs

toti said:


> hi uroojs
> 
> no updates yet .. hope your grant comes this week



Thanks for the prayers TOTI......

not yet..... i stil have to undergo medical examination which is being scheduled for June 29th, 2011... i think it takes 4 to 6 weeks to get medicals processed ... so i am looking at mid August for my grant......


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> sure herman you will get it soon, keep the faith
> 
> 
> Lawrence ::: no update from China forums ? you have traced many cases in aug 2010 last few days
> 
> hope mine comes very soon , Keeping my trust in the LORD


Trying to keep the faith like you, but I am a very distrustful person of late, lol. I sincerely hope that you will get your grant soon toti, and I am sure you will. All the best!!


----------



## toti

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


Maganda hapon

many congrats to you 

wow , we didn't have such as a good morning like that since long time , much grants and co allocation

hope all ppl get grant or CO today or coming days


----------



## Lawren4

toti said:


> sure herman you will get it soon, keep the faith
> 
> 
> Lawrence ::: no update from China forums ? you have traced many cases in aug 2010 last few days
> 
> hope mine comes very soon , Keeping my trust in the LORD


no update till now, it is 13:30 China time, maybe ther will be some update in the afternoon.


----------



## Lawren4

toti:

just raise a PLE.
you are behind actual processing speed
maybe CO hide background


----------



## Shabi

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


Many congrats! :clap2:
Pray for us, at least a CO must appear for us in coming days, otherwise I cannot imagine waiting like 2009 applicants who have not received the grant yet.


----------



## Ozhopeful

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


Hey, hearty congratulations. feels good to see a member succeeding.


----------



## amer

SlimNeo said:


> Hi All,
> A quick analysis with voddy's list...
> 
> We have 50 applicants in the list before 11th November 2010 and it seems out of 50,
> 32 have already got CO or a grant only 18 left out. I hope they will also get it soon..
> 
> 
> If you have not yet added your details please do it.. Thanks . http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
> 
> -Neo-


I just updated the list but accidentally did a typo. Appliction supposed to be in 2010 but accidentally keyed in as 2011. How to correct it?


----------



## rozam

Shabi said:


> Many congrats! :clap2:
> Pray for us, at least a CO must appear for us in coming days, otherwise I cannot imagine waiting like 2009 applicants who have not received the grant yet.


I will tell you, it's not hard to wait >>>>>>>>>>>>>
I am waiting from 2009 December, so ........ human is getting used to everything


----------



## voddy

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


congrates!!! this is a granting month :clap2:


----------



## Onynz

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


Congratulations...a very good news indeed... hope that other people's prayer be answered too..


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> I just updated the list but accidentally did a typo. Appliction supposed to be in 2010 but accidentally keyed in as 2011. How to correct it?


No worries.. I did it for you!
I cleanse the sheet once in a while


----------



## Shabi

rozam said:


> I will tell you, it's not hard to wait >>>>>>>>>>>>>
> I am waiting from 2009 December, so ........ human is getting used to everything


True, but it's quite a long time and you're so patient! 

I wanna get there once and start my new life soon. am just delaying having baby here cause donno when we are asked for medical and whether we get job in OZ soon or not. Dont wanna put pressure on an infant while struggling to get used to OZ.


----------



## amer

toti said:


> Maganda hapon
> 
> many congrats to you
> 
> wow , we didn't have such as a good morning like that since long time , much grants and co allocation
> 
> hope all ppl get grant or CO today or coming days


This week is the final week before the SMP planning limit reset again on 1st July. I expect P3 to move much slower in coming weeks...


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> This week is the final week before the SMP planning limit reset again on 1st July. I expect P3 to move much slower in coming weeks...


Please don't say that, . It already feels like we will never get this visa before November


----------



## randy00710

*Update of November application*

Hi Voddy,

Thank for keep us update, it give us some type of home... otherwise u can go nuts waiting, can i raise a ple through my agent or do it direclty. Any new update on applications in the month of November 2010. 

Here are my details, lodged in 20th November, ICT business analysis, received the 18th march letter, Medicals finalized on the 27th May... pending CO or direct grant !!!

Is it good to call up DIAC or let my agent to do it... they keep giving me, old updates, saying they are still processing march 2010 application. 

I hope all of us get our visa sooner.. . i have faith in God !!! it will happen soon.


----------



## mihiri

*Visa Granted*

Hi All,
Finally got my PCC last Friday , last night sent them all to my CO and within 6 hrs, I am granted the Visa.
Thanks to this forum and all of you , who have shared your knowledge in this field.
I hope all of you, who are waiting to be granted get their Visas very soon.
Thanks again

lane: lane: lane: lane:


----------



## rozam

Shabi said:


> True, but it's quite a long time and you're so patient!
> 
> I wanna get there once and start my new life soon. am just delaying having baby here cause donno when we are asked for medical and whether we get job in OZ soon or not. Dont wanna put pressure on an infant while struggling to get used to OZ.


I have been delaying my baby for two yers already. So I hope I will get to OZ this year


----------



## HermanB

mihiri said:


> Hi All,
> Finally got my PCC last Friday , last night sent them all to my CO and within 6 hrs, I am granted the Visa.
> Thanks to this forum and all of you , who have shared your knowledge in this field.
> I hope all of you, who are waiting to be granted get their Visas very soon.
> Thanks again
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane:


Congrats!!!!


----------



## orange12

Lawren4 said:


> no update till now, it is 13:30 China time, maybe ther will be some update in the afternoon.


any one received diac updates?
whats the predicted month this time? it was up to june 1 in the last one.. but no applications up to july. 
possibly processed up to end aug by now? 2months movement hopefully??

would like to ask a question.

eg. processing timeline is up to end aug. and i am a mid aug applicant. 
i would have to give diac 6weeks to hear from the co or get a grant if all is smooth before ringing them to find out if i dont hear from them at all. am i getting my facts right?


----------



## mihiri

Thanks HermanB, and wish you good luck with yours



HermanB said:


> Congrats!!!!


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> Hi All,
> Finally got my PCC last Friday , last night sent them all to my CO and within 6 hrs, I am granted the Visa.
> Thanks to this forum and all of you , who have shared your knowledge in this field.
> I hope all of you, who are waiting to be granted get their Visas very soon.
> Thanks again
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane:


Congradulations!!!

(official wishes )
lol


----------



## mihiri

Thanks Voddy 





voddy said:


> Congradulations!!!
> 
> (official wishes )
> lol


----------



## voddy

rozam said:


> I have been delaying my baby for two yers already. So I hope I will get to OZ this year



Just a thought.. ya Raising a child until the Grant comes would be a nice time pass...
wouldn't it? 
hehe LOL


----------



## Asadns

uroojs said:


> Thanks for the prayers TOTI......
> 
> not yet..... i stil have to undergo medical examination which is being scheduled for June 29th, 2011... i think it takes 4 to 6 weeks to get medicals processed ... so i am looking at mid August for my grant......


hello urooj! 
I too am from lahore and wanted to share with you that when i sent my medicals by 5 april they were finalized and then MET within 1.5 months, i thought it would help you in planning things at your end.
Its so frustrating and i guess depressing as all planning for the future ahead is stuck with the security checks. Esp my children admission for the new seession and u know too that sessions start in sept...... For you i am happy since request came from CO ,hopefully checks are over, but wanted to ask if you have checked with CO that the checks are over??


----------



## iNinjaN

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


Congratulations iocampo!!! This is great news 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

mihiri said:


> Hi All,
> Finally got my PCC last Friday , last night sent them all to my CO and within 6 hrs, I am granted the Visa.
> Thanks to this forum and all of you , who have shared your knowledge in this field.
> I hope all of you, who are waiting to be granted get their Visas very soon.
> Thanks again
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane:


Congrats  :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Asadns

mihiri said:


> hi all,
> finally got my pcc last friday , last night sent them all to my co and within 6 hrs, i am granted the visa.:d
> thanks to this forum and all of you , who have shared your knowledge in this field.
> I hope all of you, who are waiting to be granted get their visas very soon.
> Thanks again
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane:


congrats!!!!


----------



## rozam

voddy said:


> Just a thought.. ya Raising a child until the Grant comes would be a nice time pass...
> wouldn't it?
> hehe LOL


Yes , you are right, If I knew it was going to take two years we would have started earlier, but now I guess in a month we will have our grant and all I can manage is initial discomfort


----------



## Carol E

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


Hi iocampo, 

WOW .... Congratulations :clap2::clap2:

It's Really good day .. I hope this week will be the best for all 

Wish you best of luck

Carol


----------



## Shabi

rozam said:


> Yes , you are right, If I knew it was going to take two years we would have started earlier, but now I guess in a month we will have our grant and all I can manage is initial discomfort


lol
I'm afraid my process extends like yours, but at least you have a child, planning for the second but it would be my first one.


----------



## Shabi

Congrats to all those who got grant or CO today :clap2:

There are really great news today, can't handle keeping trace to congratulate all the lucky ones!


----------



## Lawren4

randy00710 said:


> Hi Voddy,
> 
> Thank for keep us update, it give us some type of home... otherwise u can go nuts waiting, can i raise a ple through my agent or do it direclty. Any new update on applications in the month of November 2010.
> 
> Here are my details, lodged in 20th November, ICT business analysis, received the 18th march letter, Medicals finalized on the 27th May... pending CO or direct grant !!!
> 
> Is it good to call up DIAC or let my agent to do it... they keep giving me, old updates, saying they are still processing march 2010 application.
> 
> I hope all of us get our visa sooner.. . i have faith in God !!! it will happen soon.



hi randy,

we share the same occupation ANZSCO code.
wish we both get direct grant soon!

good luck!

Lawrence


----------



## toti

mihiri said:


> Hi All,
> Finally got my PCC last Friday , last night sent them all to my CO and within 6 hrs, I am granted the Visa.
> Thanks to this forum and all of you , who have shared your knowledge in this field.
> I hope all of you, who are waiting to be granted get their Visas very soon.
> Thanks again
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane:


wow , one more grant today . it's a really good morning 

and also nov 2010 applicant gots grant , thats good

but the regular question : what about Aug 2010 

it seems that DIAC calender is 
May - June - Sept !! - July - Nov - Oct then Aug !!


----------



## Carol E

mihiri said:


> Hi All,
> Finally got my PCC last Friday , last night sent them all to my CO and within 6 hrs, I am granted the Visa.
> Thanks to this forum and all of you , who have shared your knowledge in this field.
> I hope all of you, who are waiting to be granted get their Visas very soon.
> Thanks again
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane:


Hi mihiri,
CONGRATULATION:clap2::clap2::clap2: 
It's amazing day, i have nothing to say except congratulation and best of luck in your lane:

Carol


----------



## amer

Shabi said:


> Congrats to all those who got grant or CO today :clap2:
> 
> There are really great news today, can't handle keeping trace to congratulate all the lucky ones!


I think its safe to say most of us have our lives put on hold depending and waiting for visa grant. It range from family to work to education and money, some even life. We can only hope all this madness come to end soon for all of us.


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> I think its safe to say most of us have our lives put on hold depending and waiting for visa grant. It range from family to work to education and money, some even life. We can only hope all this madness come to end soon for all of us.


I completely agree with you. I have given up on looking for a job here, will never get one, and my wife can't give notice until we know if we have our visa. And if we do not get it before November, she will have to sign another year contract with her company . It is really so frustrating, and we might have to delay having children yet again and my wife is getting really broody, lol.

All the best!!!


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> wow , one more grant today . it's a really good morning
> 
> and also nov 2010 applicant gots grant , thats good
> 
> but the regular question : what about Aug 2010
> 
> it seems that DIAC calender is
> May - June - Sept !! - July - Nov - Oct then Aug !!


Yeah, I also do not see a direct 'per lodgment date' correlation. It is just crappy


----------



## Shabi

amer said:


> I think its safe to say most of us have our lives put on hold depending and waiting for visa grant. It range from family to work to education and money, some even life. We can only hope all this madness come to end soon for all of us.


Hope so, but don't worry you are December applicant your turn will come soon, at least you are luckier than an August applicant left out like me, Toti, Orange and many other Aug applicants!


----------



## mihiri

Thanks iNinjaN



iNinjaN said:


> Congrats  :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## mihiri

Thanks Asadns



Asadns said:


> congrats!!!!


----------



## amer

Shabi said:


> Hope so, but don't worry you are December applicant your turn will come soon, at least you are luckier than an August applicant left out like me, Toti, Orange and many other Aug applicants!


You are not left out, just that DIAC is not processing them in order...and there is not guarantee mine will be processed in order either...wont be surprised if they skip Dec and go to Jan...knowing DIAC....


----------



## statue

rozam said:


> I have been delaying my baby for two yers already. So I hope I will get to OZ this year


Same is the case of ours. My wife already got 4 consecutive miscarriages, and we wish we could try for the next one when we are in OZ.


----------



## mihiri

It seems like lot of us here are postponing having a baby until we reach OZ. Same with me.
But do u guys thought that it will take us some more time even after we reach oz until we are all settled down and can have a baby.
It makes me so unhappy to think that my son will never have a brother/sister which he is so much asking for



statue said:


> Same is the case of ours. My wife already got 4 consecutive miscarriages, and we wish we could try for the next one when we are in OZ.


----------



## iocampo

thanks Ninja




iNinjaN said:


> Congratulations iocampo!!! This is great news
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> It seems like lot of us here are postponing having a baby until we reach OZ. Same with me.
> But do u guys thought that it will take us some more time even after we reach oz until we are all settled down and can have a baby.
> It makes me so unhappy to think that my son will never have a brother/sister which he is so much asking for


very correct! It'll take at least another 1 year after we go there and find & get established in jobs before thinking of another child. 

Some times I feel like that it would be wiser to get the visa franked and then postpone the move until the second child is at least 6 months.. but then it's a long time.. opportunities don't wait for us....neither our youth


----------



## ppjagnaan

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


congrats dude


----------



## uroojs

Asadns said:


> hello urooj!
> I too am from lahore and wanted to share with you that when i sent my medicals by 5 april they were finalized and then MET within 1.5 months, i thought it would help you in planning things at your end.
> Its so frustrating and i guess depressing as all planning for the future ahead is stuck with the security checks. Esp my children admission for the new seession and u know too that sessions start in sept...... For you i am happy since request came from CO ,hopefully checks are over, but wanted to ask if you have checked with CO that the checks are over??


Hi Asad....

Yes according to my CO ... everything is being finalized at their end. Nothing is pending now except for PCC and Medical.......

What is your online status...

Do u have an all "MET" senerio?


----------



## toti

Any explanation why rest of Aug 2010 are not yet allocated CO

Sep 2010 done first then july then Nov !???

dose it due to many teams ahead of others in processing applications ? i really don't know anything

hope next DIAC will be at least up to 30 Aug 2010 


*** One More Good Questions ****

by 30 June end , do you think guys that DIAC will ask all ppl post-june 2010 to go for meds and pcc , like what happen early this year ?!!

if they really want to clear all backlog of 2010 and to start 2011


----------



## iocampo

thanks a lot



ppjagnaan said:


> congrats dude


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> Any explanation why rest of Aug 2010 are not yet allocated CO
> 
> Sep 2010 done first then july then Nov !???
> 
> dose it due to many teams ahead of others in processing applications ? i really don't know anything
> 
> hope next DIAC will be at least up to 30 Aug 2010
> 
> 
> *** One More Good Questions ****
> 
> by 30 June end , do you think guys that DIAC will ask all ppl post-june 2010 to go for meds and pcc , like what happen early this year ?!!
> 
> if they really want to clear all backlog of 2010 and to start 2011


I honestly do not know, I just wish they would start looking a bit more at financial people, otherwise they are not processing fairly.


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi mihiri,
> CONGRATULATION:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> It's amazing day, i have nothing to say except congratulation and best of luck in your lane:
> 
> Carol


hi Carol

no further update yet !!


----------



## HermanB

Hm, I was looking at SMD again, and saw the following:

Accountants: July - 197
August - 334
Sept - 206

External Auditors: Only 19 in this whole period

Internal Auditors: Only 2

So, why in the hell do they lump Auditors in with Accountants?! And with Accountants, it is not so much for those 3 months if you take into perspective that they allegedly grant 500 PR visas/day. So, why is this taking so long?! And why are they processing November and December applicants when there are still so many from previous months waiting?!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Asadns

uroojs said:


> Hi Asad....
> 
> Yes according to my CO ... everything is being finalized at their end. Nothing is pending now except for PCC and Medical.......
> 
> What is your online status...
> 
> Do u have an all "MET" senerio?


Hello,
Yes i have all documents MET when i see my online status. But in my case since application was Jan 2009, and my medicals expired after a year, i at my own being over precautious went and had medicals done which were received in april2011, were finalized on june 1 and MET on june 10.

I donot know what will happen....:ranger:


----------



## krishz

iNinjaN said:


> Ok... Thanks lawren fir the input... It really gives an insight....
> 
> Called diac just now an wait was just 5 mins approx.. They assured me again that I will either get a co or straight grant by July end... If not call us up and we will consider ur case immediately... This time they took my TRN number...
> 
> All the best guys
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:



Hi Ninja,

At present I am in India for my vacation...could you please tell me what is the perfect time to call DIAC...I called them ample of times (at different timings) but couldn't speak to any one its almost going to be 3 months after my online status changed to MET...raised PLE twice after which I was confirmed that I was allocated by a CO still I have no idea of whom my CO is and from which team he/she belongs to...so now I am planning to call and check them again about my case so please help me.....


By the way is there any provision to find out the PCC status online.????


----------



## iNinjaN

krishz said:


> Hi Ninja,
> 
> At present I am in India for my vacation...could you please tell me what is the perfect time to call DIAC...I called them ample of times (at different timings) but couldn't speak to any one its almost going to be 3 months after my online status changed to MET...raised PLE twice after which I was confirmed that I was allocated by a CO still I have no idea of whom my CO is and from which team he/she belongs to...so now I am planning to call and check them again about my case so please help me.....
> 
> By the way is there any provision to find out the PCC status online.????


Hey krishz, I have called at different times and observed different wait times ranging from 72 mins to less than 6 mins... Lately I have called at 4 pm AEST approx jut close to closing time and wait was less than 6 mins...
Last time I called around 2.30 AEST and wait was approx 25-30 mins... Once called on sat and wait time was 12 mins approx... So it varies  unfortunately very difficult to predict 

For checking online status, yes pcc can be checked online... If u have done online application!

Hope it helps!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## krishz

iNinjaN said:


> Hey krishz, I have called at different times and observed different wait times ranging from 72 mins to less than 6 mins... Lately I have called at 4 pm AEST approx jut close to closing time and wait was less than 6 mins...
> Last time I called around 2.30 AEST and wait was approx 25-30 mins... Once called on sat and wait time was 12 mins approx... So it varies  unfortunately very difficult to predict
> 
> For checking online status, yes pcc can be checked online... If u have done online application!
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:



Hi,

My application is online only, so please guide me to check the PCC status online since its more than a month after frontloading it...just want to check either they received it...


----------



## AusseExpat

Hi,

There are two records in the spreadsheet with my Id.

Could you please remove the record with application date in year 2010.

I am requesting you to update the sheet as I am not aware of the update process .

Thank you.


----------



## krishz

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


Congratz iocampo.......good luck for your future:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## toti

Asadns said:


> Hello,
> Yes i have all documents MET when i see my online status. But in my case since application was Jan 2009, and my medicals expired after a year, i at my own being over precautious went and had medicals done which were received in april2011, were finalized on june 1 and MET on june 10.
> 
> I donot know what will happen....:ranger:


nothing will happen except GRANT


----------



## iNinjaN

krishz said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application is online only, so please guide me to check the PCC status online since its more than a month after frontloading it...just want to check either they received it...


I believe people who got co's or grants might be able to help.... Please guys help him...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

Hi AusseExpat 
its Done!


----------



## SlimNeo

voddy said:


> Hi AusseExpat
> its Done!


voddy .. i think krishz Co date is not updated... can you please update it..

Thanks
Neo


----------



## AusseExpat

voddy said:


> Hi AusseExpat
> its Done!


Thank you so much Voddy.:clap2:


----------



## iocampo

thanks krishz...



krishz said:


> Congratz iocampo.......good luck for your future:clap2::clap
> 2::clap2:


----------



## uroojs

Asadns said:


> Hello,
> Yes i have all documents MET when i see my online status. But in my case since application was Jan 2009, and my medicals expired after a year, i at my own being over precautious went and had medicals done which were received in april2011, were finalized on june 1 and MET on june 10.
> 
> I donot know what will happen....:ranger:


Oh okay.. means u went through medicals again on ur own ... not on the request of CO.. means ur background checks are not over yet.............

But i am sure you'll get ur grant soon.

Write to ur co and check what they have to say about ur application.


----------



## AusseExpat

This might be useful for someone.

"&&&.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/skilled-migration-update.pdf"

It's not allowing me to post URL. Please add "WWW" in place of "&" to access the link.


----------



## HermanB

Wondering if our time will ever come . Doesn't feel like it


----------



## HermanB

AusseExpat said:


> This might be useful for someone.
> 
> "&&&.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/skilled-migration-update.pdf"
> 
> It's not allowing me to post URL. Please add "WWW" in place of "&" to access the link.


Once again, it is very misleading and untrue as they state that people that lodged before 1 Jan 2011 are expected to have CO's assigned by the end of June. Not a chance at all of that happening! lol


----------



## bogdan84

HermanB said:


> Once again, it is very misleading and untrue as they state that people that lodged before 1 Jan 2011 are expected to have CO's assigned by the end of June. Not a chance at all of that happening! lol


That means by Thursday morning you will have a CO, though you might not be aware of it. And I should get a CO by the end of first week of July


----------



## HermanB

bogdan84 said:


> That means by Thursday morning you will have a CO, though you might not be aware of it. And I should get a CO by the end of first week of July


I sincerely hope so, but after the 18 March mail thing, I strongly doubt it. But, I guess we will see . All the best for you and good luck!


----------



## Shabi

HermanB said:


> Once again, it is very misleading and untrue as they state that people that lodged before 1 Jan 2011 are expected to have CO's assigned by the end of June. Not a chance at all of that happening! lol


After all these delays either on the fotnight updates or processing regardless of lodgement date, I don't believe in their new promises anymore. 
Only when I receive my visa, it's real, even having a CO does not express much to me.


----------



## HermanB

Shabi said:


> After all these delay either on the fotnight updates or processing regardless of lodgement date, I don't believe in their new promises anymore.
> Only when I receive my visa, it's real, even having a CO does not express much to me.


I feel the same way. After all, we are just numbers to them, nothing more. Good luck Shabi!


----------



## Gaurav

iocampo said:


> thanks krishz...


Hearty wishes to you :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gaurav

mihiri said:


> It seems like lot of us here are postponing having a baby until we reach OZ. Same with me.
> But do u guys thought that it will take us some more time even after we reach oz until we are all settled down and can have a baby.
> It makes me so unhappy to think that my son will never have a brother/sister which he is so much asking for


Hearty wishes to you :clap2::clap2: for ur visa.
Regarding the baby m in a similar situation :tongue1:


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys don't think it is only the CO allocation is the biggest obstacle... pray u won't be sent for external checks ! God only knows when i will finish from this big screw


----------



## Artemisa

Haven't they made another update?

Hum... So, I'm not sure if we will have any news before 1st july....


----------



## HermanB

Artemisa said:


> Haven't they made another update?
> 
> Hum... So, I'm not sure if we will have any news before 1st july....


Nope, we won't, and even if we get some update on 1st of July, I sincerely doubt that it will be any good as they can still do whatever they want. I have lost complete faith in the process and of ever getting a CO, never mind the visa.

Good luck there!


----------



## Artemisa

The update must come sooner or later. Probably later. 
I know it's not the-most-and-fantastic-news-we-had-ever-listened, but anyways it's news. And july 1st is the deadline to changes which, guess that, will be applied in july 1st. ;P


----------



## chaminda.sampath

iocampo said:


> To all my fellow applicants, I would like to share the blessing of my visa grant today! May the others get their visa soon. Thanks to all. :clap2:


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## wwnde

HermanB said:


> Wondering if our time will ever come . Doesn't feel like it [/QU
> 
> Calling DIAC helps. I called last wednesday, explained my case and the receptionist promised to escalate my case. I called Friday again to find out the progress made and I was told the case would be considered. I woke up on Sartuday and had a CO. On Monday, my mailbox had a grant letter. I wish all those waiting best of luck. I am sure God will see you through!!!


----------



## tanya18

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This information is updated fortnightly. 
Details correct at 20 June 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored. 



Processing Dates 
Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer: 

Priority Group 2 

*Priority 2 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 2 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 June 2011
VE 176 (paper): 10 June 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 10 June 2011
VB 886 (paper): 10 June 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 June 2011
VF 475 (paper): 10 June 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 10 June 2011
VC 487 (paper): 10 June 2011


Priority Group 3

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):10 July 2010
VE 175 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
VE 176 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
VF 475 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and 
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011 
VB 885 (paper): 1 March 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VB 886 (paper): 1 March 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VC 487 (paper): 1 March 2011 

Priority Group 4 

Processing of priority group 4 applications can only commence once all applications from priority group 2 and 3 have been allocated for assessment. 

Priority Exempt Applications

Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.

Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476 
VF 476 (e-lodged): 28 February 2011
VF 476 (paper): 28 February 2011

Skilled – Regional subclass 887
VB 887 (e-lodged) 20 March 2011
VB 887 (paper): 20 March 2011

Subsequent Entrant Applications
All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 2 April 2011

Skilled - Graduate subclass 485 


1. Applications from people who have completed a Professional Year who lodged a subclass 485 application before 17 March 2011.
- All applications have been assessed.

2. Applications lodged from 9 February 2010 to 30 June 2010 where the nominated occupation was on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
- All applications have been assessed.

3. All other applications will generally be processed based on the date they were received.
At the time of this announcement applications lodged prior to the following dates had been allocated - 
VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009
VC 485 (paper) - 22 December 2009. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------
Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise 
the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, 
including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged 
and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination 
or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the 
intended recipient is prohibited. DIAC respects your privacy and has 
obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy 
policy can be viewed on the department's website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship. See: 
Privacy 


---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Artemisa

Gosh, I was so wrong. ;P


----------



## tanya18

Artemisa said:


> Gosh, I was so wrong. ;P


tell me about it..wasnt expecting this at all...sigh...


----------



## Artemisa

I thought P3 would be in middle/late august.

I expected the update to be released last friday. As it didn't happen, I imagine it would be released july 1st.


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi Guys, 

been reading a lot in this forum in the past days and my first time to posts,

the latest aspc update is kind of strange

- it is dated June 20. it should be at least 22nd of 23rd considering it to be fortnightly
- it is dated June 20 but have been released today, the 28th which is more than a week late
- P3's movement is only until July 10! which seems to make in rather unreliable considering
other P3 forumers here who have applied at a much later date have been assigned a CO
already. unless, there was a jump in the movement in CO allocation
from the 21st to the present.

In summary, the aspc update only did us more damage than help.

______________________________
Occupation: Accountant || Application Type : 175 || Lodgement Date : 10th Mar 2011 || CO Contacted : what? || VISA Grant : uggh..


----------



## JohnAnton

DIAC might just be conservative with its figures.

The fact still remains that 175 applicants as far has October have been assigned CO's.

Stay positive 




______________________________
Occupation: Accountant || Application Type : 175 || Lodgement Date : 10th Mar 2011 || CO Contacted : what? || VISA Grant : uggh..


----------



## Onynz

JohnAnton said:


> DIAC might just be conservative with its figures.
> 
> The fact still remains that 175 applicants as far has October have been assigned CO's.
> 
> Stay positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> Occupation: Accountant || Application Type : 175 || Lodgement Date : 10th Mar 2011 || CO Contacted : what? || VISA Grant : uggh..


They seem to moderately move up to the dates of lodgement in order to create a sense of slow down in processing the applications and also for people to not expect much...


----------



## JohnAnton

Onynz said:


> They seem to moderately move up to the dates of lodgement in order to create a sense of slow down in processing the applications and also for people to not expect much...


Very possible.

They are playing mind games with us.

also, the update is dated June 20 and lacks at least 2 days to be considered

14 days or fortnightly from the June 8 updated. 2days might be equivalent to 5-10 

days worth of CO allocation.



The "safest all have case officer allocated date" they can give is July 10.

Even though some forumers as far as October2010 or even november have been

assigned case officers, there are still august and sept applicants who are yet to 

have one.





______________________________
Occupation: Accountant || Application Type : 175 || Lodgement Date : 10th Mar 2011 || CO Contacted : what? || VISA Grant : uggh..


----------



## Onynz

JohnAnton said:


> Very possible.
> 
> They are playing mind games with us.
> 
> also, the update is dated June 20 and lacks at least 2 days to be considered
> 
> 14 days or fortnightly from the June 8 updated. 2days might be equivalent to 5-10
> 
> days worth of CO allocation.
> 
> 
> 
> The "safest all have case officer allocated date" they can give is July 10.
> 
> Even though some forumers as far as October2010 or even november have been
> 
> assigned case officers, there are still august and sept applicants who are yet to
> 
> have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> Occupation: Accountant || Application Type : 175 || Lodgement Date : 10th Mar 2011 || CO Contacted : what? || VISA Grant : uggh..


This is also their way in justifying why some July and August applicant have not yet been assigned a CO.


----------



## JohnAnton

Onynz said:


> This is also their way in justifying why some July and August applicant have not yet been assigned a CO.


so true


----------



## randy00710

*diac report*

hi john, 
i think these guys a playing it carefully, if they put the actual status, they would get alot of pressure from application around the world, i am sure with the 18th march letter applicants and agents must be pushing them or inquiring about the status. i feel these guys have put in each month a team, that y we seen aug, sep, oct, nov and dec people get grants or CO... with this speed they are working i am sure we would get our visa soon, since it would be difficult for people to apply with the new rules, a specially with IELTS 7 and 8 band... which i know some of us had night mares passing it. let hope for the best and let see what happen in july !!

Usually July and august dont have much application due the rule change every year, and also i read somewhere that the figure of people applied last year were lower than 2009 and 2008, with that i mind i sure they would be some speed in this process.


----------



## orange12

people!! 

i have received the pre grant letter today !!
does that mean it's going to be approved? 

what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???

it's a direct grant yea? 


VERY VERY HAPPPY.

Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
your's would be here soooon !!! 

<3


----------



## matchless

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3



Congratulationsssssssss..............:clap2::clap2::clap2:

& u havnt been allocated a CO, right???


----------



## iNinjaN

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3


:clap2: Congrats orange12... It's a grant letter... So finally u have got ur PR!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3


Congratulations, i am so happy for you :clap2:.

Of course it means you will get your visa.

Could you tell me something. Has any of your documents changed to MET OR are they still listed as required?

Cheers


----------



## Onynz

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3


Congratulations... it has become a very fruitful week so far...


----------



## atul07

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3



Many Congratulations buddy.. this is great news.. hope this trend continues..


----------



## uroojs

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3



Congrats


----------



## voddy

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3


Congratulations!!!!! :clap2: lane:


----------



## HermanB

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3


Congratz!!!!!!


----------



## HermanB

I kind of expected that update, and I hold fast that we will not see our visa approval before December, even though we received that %&^*% 18 March mail. This is just crappy and very unprofessional from the DIAC, considering the March mail and articles published.

Ah well, all we can do is hope. Good luck everyone!


----------



## toti

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3



Congratulation for your Visa Grant :clap2:

did you allocated CO ?
do any of your online status changed to met ? or all was showing required ?


----------



## JohnAnton

randy00710 said:


> hi john,
> i think these guys a playing it carefully, if they put the actual status, they would get alot of pressure from application around the world, i am sure with the 18th march letter applicants and agents must be pushing them or inquiring about the status. i feel these guys have put in each month a team, that y we seen aug, sep, oct, nov and dec people get grants or CO... with this speed they are working i am sure we would get our visa soon, since it would be difficult for people to apply with the new rules, a specially with IELTS 7 and 8 band... which i know some of us had night mares passing it. let hope for the best and let see what happen in july !!
> 
> Usually July and august dont have much application due the rule change every year, and also i read somewhere that the figure of people applied last year were lower than 2009 and 2008, with that i mind i sure they would be some speed in this process.


I agree. I bet they will finish 2010 by the end of July 2011


----------



## atul07

Hi All, I just got an update from my friend, he had applied for a PR in Australia, while being on a regional provisional visa subclass 475, and the subclass under which he applied for PR was Subclass 887(P4). If you see that in the recent update from DIAC, they have moved only till 20th March 2011 according to the update, but my friend applied for the PR in May 2011 and got the grant letter today 28th June 2011.

So even though they might say that the official update is 10th July, they are much ahead of that, it's just that they are too cautious now, setting lower expectations but in the background working really fast!


----------



## JohnAnton

atul07 said:


> Hi All, I just got an update from my friend, he had applied for a PR in Australia, while being on a regional provisional visa subclass 475, and the subclass under which he applied for PR was Subclass 887(P4). If you see that in the recent update from DIAC, they have moved only till 20th March 2011 according to the update, but my friend applied for the PR in May 2011 and got the grant letter today 28th June 2011.
> 
> So even though they might say that the official update is 10th July, they are much ahead of that, it's just that they are too cautious now, setting lower expectations but in the background working really fast!


:clap2: we share the same view.


----------



## toti

atul07 said:


> Hi All, I just got an update from my friend, he had applied for a PR in Australia, while being on a regional provisional visa subclass 475, and the subclass under which he applied for PR was Subclass 887(P4). If you see that in the recent update from DIAC, they have moved only till 20th March 2011 according to the update, but my friend applied for the PR in May 2011 and got the grant letter today 28th June 2011.
> 
> So even though they might say that the official update is 10th July, they are much ahead of that, it's just that they are too cautious now, setting lower expectations but in the background working really fast!


maybe you are right , i think they are doing that 

but if you can notice that official move of DIAC since 24-may-2011 update till is only 47 Days !! 

24-May Update ..... 30-Mar-2010
8 June Update........1-June -2010 (30 days of april + 7 Days of may ) 
20-June Update......10-July-2010 (10 Days of July )

Total is 47 Days 

also since last update till now it moves only 10 Days !! 

i'm little bit agree with your theory that they didn't give a high excepectations to applicants so they can get rid of all that pressure , also we did see alot of cases on sept , oct , and nov , and few in aug who already gor CO/Grant 

today i have traced a new case of Nov 2010 / 176 Family who got Grant 

PomsInOz Forum - View Single Post - New Category 3's - Where are you now?


lets Pray , Hope & See

GOD Bless


----------



## Lawren4

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3


orange12,

congratz!

pre-grant may be due to you are currently inside Australia.
if so, you should book a ticket and make CO acknowledged.
then a grant letter will come in the minute you departure Australia.

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

GSM update today, but as of 20 june


----------



## Lawren4

*GMS update(as of 20 June 2011)*

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION
This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This information is updated fortnightly.
Details correct at 20 June 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored.


Processing Dates

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:

Priority Group 2

*Priority 2 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 2 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 June 2011
VE 176 (paper): 10 June 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 10 June 2011
VB 886 (paper): 10 June 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 June 2011
VF 475 (paper): 10 June 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 10 June 2011
VC 487 (paper): 10 June 2011


Priority Group 3

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):10 July 2010
VE 175 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
VE 176 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
VF 475 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VB 885 (paper): 1 March 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VB 886 (paper): 1 March 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VC 487 (paper): 1 March 2011

Priority Group 4

Processing of priority group 4 applications can only commence once all applications from priority group 2 and 3 have been allocated for assessment.

Priority Exempt Applications

Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.

Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476
VF 476 (e-lodged): 28 February 2011
VF 476 (paper): 28 February 2011

Skilled – Regional subclass 887
VB 887 (e-lodged) 20 March 2011
VB 887 (paper): 20 March 2011

Subsequent Entrant Applications
All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 2 April 2011

Skilled - Graduate subclass 485


1. Applications from people who have completed a Professional Year who lodged a subclass 485 application before 17 March 2011.
- All applications have been assessed.

2. Applications lodged from 9 February 2010 to 30 June 2010 where the nominated occupation was on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
- All applications have been assessed.

3. All other applications will generally be processed based on the date they were received.
At the time of this announcement applications lodged prior to the following dates had been allocated -
VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009
VC 485 (paper) - 22 December 2009.


--------------------------------------------------------------------
Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
intended recipient is prohibited. DIAC respects your privacy and has
obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
policy can be viewed on the department's website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship. See:
Privacy


----------



## chaminda.sampath

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3


Congrat...


----------



## Lawren4

Lawren4 said:


> GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
> PROCESSING INFORMATION
> This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM). This information is updated fortnightly.
> Details correct at 20 June 2011.
> 
> Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored.
> 
> 
> Processing Dates
> 
> Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:
> 
> Priority Group 2
> 
> *Priority 2 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 2 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 June 2011
> VE 176 (paper): 10 June 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 10 June 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 10 June 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 June 2011
> VF 475 (paper): 10 June 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 10 June 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 10 June 2011
> 
> 
> Priority Group 3
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged):10 July 2010
> VE 175 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
> VE 176 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
> VF 475 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
> Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
> UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
> VB 885 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
> VB 885 (paper): 1 March 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 1 March 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 1 March 2011
> 
> Priority Group 4
> 
> Processing of priority group 4 applications can only commence once all applications from priority group 2 and 3 have been allocated for assessment.
> 
> Priority Exempt Applications
> 
> Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.
> 
> Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476
> VF 476 (e-lodged): 28 February 2011
> VF 476 (paper): 28 February 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional subclass 887
> VB 887 (e-lodged) 20 March 2011
> VB 887 (paper): 20 March 2011
> 
> Subsequent Entrant Applications
> All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 2 April 2011
> 
> Skilled - Graduate subclass 485
> 
> 
> 1. Applications from people who have completed a Professional Year who lodged a subclass 485 application before 17 March 2011.
> - All applications have been assessed.
> 
> 2. Applications lodged from 9 February 2010 to 30 June 2010 where the nominated occupation was on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
> - All applications have been assessed.
> 
> 3. All other applications will generally be processed based on the date they were received.
> At the time of this announcement applications lodged prior to the following dates had been allocated -
> VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009
> VC 485 (paper) - 22 December 2009.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIAC respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
> policy can be viewed on the department's website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship. See:
> Privacy


i think it is a good sign. at 20 june 2011, the actual update is very near to 10 july 2010.

and for today, from evidences I posted recently, my *conclusion* is the ACTUAL update is around *22nd Aug 2010*.

Lawrence


----------



## JohnAnton

1 weeks on current time = approx 1 month's worth of processing.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Lawren4 said:


> i think it is a good sign. at 20 june 2011, the actual update is very near to 10 july 2010.
> 
> and for today, from evidences I posted recently, my *conclusion* is the ACTUAL update is around *22nd Aug 2010*.
> 
> Lawrence


Hi Lawrence and All,
I saw couple of concerns on the DICA update and thought it is better to give some comments on this.

Guys and girls,

I can confirm that the actual dates are far ahead than the DICA published dates. I have the experience over last two years on this.
One bad thing you all are doing is isolating the processing timelines and commenting only on it. If you really see, Australia is running heavy skilled resource shortage at the moment. If you were to go through some of published articles, the job demand has almost reached the pre-recession levels and the unemployment rate is diminishing. Therefore, definitely, the DICA has to expedite the processing speed.

Further, Cris Bowen has taken some initiatives to speed up the processing and I heard that he had requested additional funds from the government for some initiatives. 

These all facts indicate that AUSSI needs you on an urgent basis. I don’t know why DICA does not publish actual timelines.  Probably, The DICA would publish earlier dates to avoid applicants’ queries on the cases. 

Be cool until your turn comes. :ranger: It will happen earlier than you think.  

All the best for all.

Chaminda


----------



## HermanB

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Lawrence and All,
> I saw couple of concerns on the DICA update and thought it is better to give some comments on this.
> 
> Guys and girls,
> 
> I can confirm that the actual dates are far ahead than the DICA published dates. I have the experience over last two years on this.
> One bad thing you all are doing is isolating the processing timelines and commenting only on it. If you really see, Australia is running heavy skilled resource shortage at the moment. If you were to go through some of published articles, the job demand has almost reached the pre-recession levels and the unemployment rate is diminishing. Therefore, definitely, the DICA has to expedite the processing speed.
> 
> Further, Cris Bowen has taken some initiatives to speed up the processing and I heard that he had requested additional funds from the government for some initiatives.
> 
> These all facts indicate that AUSSI needs you on an urgent basis. I don’t know why DICA does not publish actual timelines.  Probably, The DICA would publish earlier dates to avoid applicants’ queries on the cases.
> 
> Be cool until your turn comes. :ranger: It will happen earlier than you think.
> 
> All the best for all.
> 
> Chaminda


Hi Chaminda

Long time no talk . I sincerely hope you are right, but I have lost complete faith in the process. Even our agent told me I should go on as if we are not waiting for a visa as it may take forever . And what makes it worse, I do not see any other External Auditors other than you on forums, so, have no idea what the progress is on it .

All the best for you!!


----------



## orange12

matchless said:


> Congratulationsssssssss..............:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> & u havnt been allocated a CO, right???




yea no co allocation email.
just a pre grant email asking for details of departure from australia and an initial entry date sometime in feb 2012. 


however, everything on my online status stil shows REQUIRED.
only difference is, application processed further.

...??

i suppose lawren is right. once i provide them with the departure details they'll send me the final grant letter to get the stamp on my passport 

after so much agony. finally. 

good luck to all. press on !


----------



## amer

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Congrats!!! Why pre-grant? R u in OZ at the moment? If yes the u need to travel out of their borders i guess.


----------



## amer

Guys i have a qn, can i apply for 457 while waiting for 175 application?

And how long does 457 visa take to be approved?


----------



## orange12

amer said:


> Congrats!!! Why pre-grant? R u in OZ at the moment? If yes the u need to travel out of their borders i guess.


yea im working in perth now..so im planning a trip home in 3 weeks time.
just in time because i resigned and i was getting all panicky! 
now it's all working out..
things falling into places... 

thank god


----------



## HermanB

Oh wow, once again I've been proven right. No matter where you go there are just rude and insensitive *%^$ that if I ever meet them in person I would like to beat the *%^&$ out of them.... No-one over in this forum though


----------



## orange12

amer said:


> Guys i have a qn, can i apply for 457 while waiting for 175 application?
> 
> And how long does 457 visa take to be approved?


yes you can cause thats what i did.
457 is quick..probably take around 2-4 weeks max to be approved....


----------



## orange12

HermanB said:


> Oh wow, once again I've been proven right. No matter where you go there are just rude and insensitive *%^$ that if I ever meet them in person I would like to beat the *%^&$ out of them.... No-one over in this forum though


hermanb, what/who are you refering to?diac???


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Oh wow, once again I've been proven right. No matter where you go there are just rude and insensitive *%^$ that if I ever meet them in person I would like to beat the *%^&$ out of them.... No-one over in this forum though


I know...I saw that forum too..


----------



## amer

orange12 said:


> yes you can cause thats what i did.
> 457 is quick..probably take around 2-4 weeks max to be approved....


Thanks orange12, i think will probably take that path if need be, just no idea when the 175 will be processed...


----------



## HermanB

orange12 said:


> hermanb, what/who are you refering to?diac???


Nope, hehe, they just doing their job, not angry at them, just wish our turn would come . But I do not blame them for anything at all, it is their country and their laws and I respect it completely.

I am referring to: New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 610 - PomsInOz Forum

So glad for you today!!


----------



## JohnAnton

HermanB said:


> Oh wow, once again I've been proven right. No matter where you go there are just rude and insensitive *%^$ that if I ever meet them in person I would like to beat the *%^&$ out of them.... No-one over in this forum though


Don't pay attention to narrow-minded persons. They dont matter.


----------



## HermanB

JohnAnton said:


> Don't pay attention to narrow-minded persons. They dont matter.


Thank you John. Maybe I was wrong stating it the way I did, but that is just my personal view. If you look, there are over 1 million South Africans that immigrated to Australia due to circumstances. And if you consider it is mostly Afrikaans South Africans, that must say something...

I hope everything goes well with you John!! All the best!


----------



## rozam

HermanB said:


> Thank you John. Maybe I was wrong stating it the way I did, but that is just my personal view. If you look, there are over 1 million South Africans that immigrated to Australia due to circumstances. And if you consider it is mostly Afrikaans South Africans, that must say something...
> 
> I hope everything goes well with you John!! All the best!


Herman,

I see that you applied October 2010 and your application date is no in the DIAC timeline, so wait till it comes under the diac timeline and you have your co.
but if you are lucky you may have it earlier.
However, I want to note that DIAC isn't unfair, it keeps to its word strictly. and if a timeline is announced it means all aplications before that are allocated


----------



## uroojs

Has anyone seen Ausimmi lately????

Havent seen him on the forum ......


----------



## Shabi

HermanB said:


> Nope, hehe, they just doing their job, not angry at them, just wish our turn would come . But I do not blame them for anything at all, it is their country and their laws and I respect it completely.
> 
> I am referring to: New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 610 - PomsInOz Forum
> 
> So glad for you today!!


Ones country is where he/she feels safe and free, feels like being supported not teased by people like an stranger. You are not alone Herman and there are many people in this world who are in quite similar position like you.

By the way, Cograts to Orange12 for the visa, :clap2: pray for us to get our visa soon!


----------



## krishz

chaminda.sampath said:


> Congrat...


Hi Chaminda,

Still no updatesits almost 81st day today.....


----------



## iNinjaN

orange12 said:


> hermanb, what/who are you refering to?diac???


Hey orange, plz update ur signature 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## krishz

orange12 said:


> yea no co allocation email.
> just a pre grant email asking for details of departure from australia and an initial entry date sometime in feb 2012.
> 
> 
> however, everything on my online status stil shows REQUIRED.
> only difference is, application processed further.
> 
> ...??
> 
> i suppose lawren is right. once i provide them with the departure details they'll send me the final grant letter to get the stamp on my passport
> 
> after so much agony. finally.
> 
> good luck to all. press on !




congratzzzzzzzzzz:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## voddy

Shabi said:


> Ones country is where he/she feels safe and free, feels like being supported not teased by people like an stranger. You are not alone Herman and there are many people in this world who are in quite similar position like you.
> 
> By the way, Cograts to Orange12 for the visa, :clap2: pray for us to get our visa soon!


Exactly..

Don't get upset with some one who doesn't even have the slightest idea of what you are going thru Herman.. those ppl should google more or visit Wiki and get to learn whats going on in different countries. Hermans story broadened my view point. 

Ya we love our mother land. The reason why we want to leave it is the people who have taken things for granted and ruin the country & disturb the peace.


----------



## Indus

krishz said:


> congratzzzzzzzzzz:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Many Many congratulations Orange12


----------



## amer

voddy said:


> Exactly..
> 
> Don't get upset with some one who doesn't even have the slightest idea of what you are going thru Herman.. those ppl should google more or visit Wiki and get to learn whats going on in different countries. Hermans story broadened my view point.
> 
> Ya we love our mother land. The reason why we want to leave it is the people who have taken things for granted and ruin the country & disturb the peace.


Probably we should start a thread explaining why each of us want to migrate from our homeland...


----------



## rozam

amer said:


> Probably we should start a thread explaining why each of us want to migrate from our homeland...


Why are u leaving malasia AMEr?


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> Probably we should start a thread explaining why each of us want to migrate from our homeland...


you bet


----------



## voddy

*why we migrate*

simple

the grass is always greener on the other side.. 

just kidding


----------



## HermanB

rozam said:


> Herman,
> 
> I see that you applied October 2010 and your application date is no in the DIAC timeline, so wait till it comes under the diac timeline and you have your co.
> but if you are lucky you may have it earlier.
> However, I want to note that DIAC isn't unfair, it keeps to its word strictly. and if a timeline is announced it means all aplications before that are allocated


Thanks rozam, I will try and be patient . All the best for you!


----------



## toti

rozam said:


> Why are u leaving malasia AMEr?


Herman , Rozam , Amer and all my dear friends

I'm very sure that everyone of us all have 100 reason why to Immigrate to OZ


----------



## HermanB

Shabi said:


> Ones country is where he/she feels safe and free, feels like being supported not teased by people like an stranger. You are not alone Herman and there are many people in this world who are in quite similar position like you.
> 
> By the way, Cograts to Orange12 for the visa, :clap2: pray for us to get our visa soon!


Thanks Shabi


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> Exactly..
> 
> Don't get upset with some one who doesn't even have the slightest idea of what you are going thru Herman.. those ppl should google more or visit Wiki and get to learn whats going on in different countries. Hermans story broadened my view point.
> 
> Ya we love our mother land. The reason why we want to leave it is the people who have taken things for granted and ruin the country & disturb the peace.


Thanks voddy. The last thing I want is for people to feel sorry for ME, there are lots more worse off and I just want other countries to see what is happening. It is heading straight to ending up like Zimbabwe, and who will suffer, the minority. Africa is known for its genocides, it is happening over here, just at a slower pace.

I love the country and most of its people, but unfortunately there is an element of hate that cannot be controlled and that completely ruined this country. All the best voddy, and hope to meet some of you one day in Oz


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> Herman , Rozam , Amer and all my dear friends
> 
> I'm very sure that everyone of us all have 100 reason why to Immigrate to OZ


That is for sure


----------



## amer

rozam said:


> Why are u leaving malasia AMEr?


My story is similar to HermanB minus the violence. We are immigrant race in my country and are always treated with lesser rights and benefits be it economically, education, politics and religion. Special rights are given to the natives with arguments that they are poor, unfortunately are abused by politicians for the personal gain. 

The fact that Malaysia being the 8th most migrant into Australia despite having a population of 28mill does speak volume. For me personally, I am leaving to provide my children a brighter future that they will never get in Malaysia no matter how smart they are.

Indian protest rocks Malaysia ahead of polls | Reuters


----------



## amer

toti said:


> Herman , Rozam , Amer and all my dear friends
> 
> I'm very sure that everyone of us all have 100 reason why to Immigrate to OZ


Of coz, which was why i suggested opening a thread talking abt our reasons..hehe.

Whichever it is I hope all of us obtains what we seek in OZ.

Cheers and god bless...


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> Herman,
> 
> I see that you applied October 2010 and your application date is no in the DIAC timeline, so wait till it comes under the diac timeline and you have your co.
> but if you are lucky you may have it earlier.
> However, I want to note that DIAC isn't unfair, it keeps to its word strictly. and if a timeline is announced it means all aplications before that are allocated


Hi Rozam,

What is the status? Did u get your PR?

Chaminda


----------



## SlimNeo

amer said:


> My story is similar to HermanB minus the violence. We are immigrant race in my country and are always treated with lesser rights and benefits be it economically, education, politics and religion. Special rights are given to the natives with arguments that they are poor, unfortunately are abused by politicians for the personal gain.
> 
> The fact that Malaysia being the 8th most migrant into Australia despite having a population of 28mill does speak volume. For me personally, I am leaving to provide my children a brighter future that they will never get in Malaysia no matter how smart they are.
> 
> Indian protest rocks Malaysia ahead of polls | Reuters


This seems to be a very old news.. but its interesting.. i never thought that in Malaysia there is some thing like this is there .. Still have same problems even after the election..?


-Neo-


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Rozam,
> 
> What is the status? Did u get your PR?
> 
> Chaminda


Chaminda,

Actually I have contacted the CO and he said he is waiting for the medicals to be cleared by the medical officers in order to make the final assessment.
So I hope we are at the end and soon I will get my Visa Grant.

By the way, what is PR??


----------



## toti

*To Love it or to Leave it ...*



HermanB said:


> That is for sure


i can list all reason which encourage and pushing me to immigrate (later i will ), despite of all this reasons we still loves our home country 

in the same time we must have loyalty to the place we will immigrate to , from the first step in it's land we should be loyal and honest to the country which accepted you to be it's resident and later it's citizen 

There is no choice 

*To Love it or to Leave it *


----------



## Bunyip02

toti said:


> i can list all reason which encourage and pushing me to immigrate (later i will ), despite of all this reasons we still loves our home country
> 
> in the same time we must have loyalty to the place we will immigrate to , from the first step in it's land we should be loyal and honest to the country which accepted you to be it's resident and later it's citizen
> 
> There is no choice
> 
> To Love it or to Leave it


Yes you are very correct... Love or Leave, integrate, be a part of fully 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> i can list all reason which encourage and pushing me to immigrate (later i will ), despite of all this reasons we still loves our home country
> 
> in the same time we must have loyalty to the place we will immigrate to , from the first step in it's land we should be loyal and honest to the country which accepted you to be it's resident and later it's citizen
> 
> There is no choice
> 
> *To Love it or to Leave it *


I agree


----------



## amer

toti said:


> i can list all reason which encourage and pushing me to immigrate (later i will ), despite of all this reasons we still loves our home country
> 
> in the same time we must have loyalty to the place we will immigrate to , from the first step in it's land we should be loyal and honest to the country which accepted you to be it's resident and later it's citizen
> 
> There is no choice
> 
> *To Love it or to Leave it *


Agreed, and loyalty will not be difficult in a country who honours rule of law, treats every citizent equal, freedom of religion and speech, zero tolerance to racism and religious extremist.


----------



## PipingHotApplePie

Just to put the debate here in perspective, you should also search on Google for plight of Kashmiris and plight of Palestinians. And you will realize that in South Africa and Malaysia you actually have rights: the right to apply for the visa. You were able to get all the documentations. You at least have the university degree and experience to be able to apply.

Here in Jammu Kashmir, youth lose their prime years languishing in jails. They watch their mothers and sisters get raped and their fathers get carried away, all at the hands of the Indian army. There is a very informative article on asiantribune website that will give you a lot of insight.

In Palestine, you already know about the boycott of the Gaza strip. When basic food and water aren't allowed *in* you can forget about getting out. So HermanB and Amer are actually in an enviable position compared to us.


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> Chaminda,
> 
> Actually I have contacted the CO and he said he is waiting for the medicals to be cleared by the medical officers in order to make the final assessment.
> So I hope we are at the end and soon I will get my Visa Grant.
> 
> By the way, what is PR??


Hi Rozam,

As I told you earlier, it seems that there is a delay in the medical process.

PR = Permanent Residence = VISA GRANT LETTER


----------



## HermanB

PipingHotApplePie said:


> Just to put the debate here in perspective, you should also search on Google for plight of Kashmiris and plight of Palestinians. And you will realize that in South Africa and Malaysia you actually have rights: the right to apply for the visa. You were able to get all the documentations. You at least have the university degree and experience to be able to apply.
> 
> Here in Jammu Kashmir, youth lose their prime years languishing in jails. They watch their mothers and sisters get raped and their fathers get carried away, all at the hands of the Indian army. There is a very informative article on asiantribune website that will give you a lot of insight.
> 
> In Palestine, you already know about the boycott of the Gaza strip. When basic food and water aren't allowed *in* you can forget about getting out. So HermanB and Amer are actually in an enviable position compared to us.


That I do know . And it saddens me that the world is the way it is. That is why I keep on saying that there are people far worse off than me, and I wish I could do something. Our position is bad, but granted, it could be a lot worse. All I can say what I do, I pray for people to have good futures, and that the evil people in this world will get what they deserve, and they will.

Good luck and I'll hope and pray that things go well with you and your family.


----------



## Carol E

toti said:


> hi Carol
> 
> no further update yet !!


Hi toti,

As per FedEx They received our med. yesterday, but i am still worry about that... there is no update on our app. , Med. still appear outstanding !!!! 

What about you?? don't worry everything will be good 

Pray for us
Carol


----------



## rozam

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Rozam,
> 
> As I told you earlier, it seems that there is a delay in the medical process.
> 
> PR = Permanent Residence = VISA GRANT LETTER


Well, the medicals reached the sydney meds centre on 6 june 2011, so i really DO HOPE that they will be finalized by the end of this month in coupole of days, especially that there is no single problem all meds according to local panel doctor are clear.


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi toti,
> 
> As per FedEx They received our med. yesterday, but i am still worry about that... there is no update on our app. , Med. still appear outstanding !!!!
> 
> What about you?? don't worry everything will be good
> 
> Pray for us
> Carol


i hope my turn comes very soon , it's too close as per DIAC processing time

don't worry about status update , as u can see alot of ppl here getting grant without any change in status !!
Let's hope from GOD that you will get your grant very soon and my turn also comes 

Pray for me as well


----------



## Carol E

orange12 said:


> people!!
> 
> i have received the pre grant letter today !!
> does that mean it's going to be approved?
> 
> what do i do now?? pre grant email is an approval yea???
> 
> it's a direct grant yea?
> 
> 
> VERY VERY HAPPPY.
> 
> Thanks to all who has been a member of this forum.
> esp to hays n herman n the guys waiting.... finally HOPE is here.
> your's would be here soooon !!!
> 
> <3



Wow .... Congratulation :clap2::clap2:
very good news 
Good luck

Carol


----------



## HermanB

Omg, can this Tony guy just get a grip?! New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 610 - PomsInOz Forum

Obviously he misread what I was saying, I am not being disrespectful towards my country, I love my country but there is no future for us here, how hard is it to just understand that?! I am ashamed of what some people are doing to my country, it is not that I even feel ashamed of the country itself, but the people in it.

Some people are just *(%holes


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Omg, can this Tony guy just get a grip?! New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 610 - PomsInOz Forum
> 
> Obviously he misread what I was saying, I am not being disrespectful towards my country, I love my country but there is no future for us here, how hard is it to just understand that?! I am ashamed of what some people are doing to my country, it is not that I even feel ashamed of the country itself, but the people in it.
> 
> Some people are just *(%holes


come on man , don't get panic of what this guy syaing , he 100% cannot understand what you meant 

don't bother yourself with such as guy !!


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> come on man , don't get panic of what this guy syaing , he 100% cannot understand what you meant
> 
> don't bother yourself with such as guy !!


Sorry toti, just hate it when people think they know it all when they don't. I will not give him the satisfaction so say anymore back . I hope though that everyone over here will get their visas soon, especially those (which is most) whose lives will be bettered by the move.

Good luck for you toti


----------



## Lawren4

today's update: 18th Oct 2010, 175 Chinese applicant, occupation 261313, got CO on 28 June 2011.

he received 18th Mar email


----------



## bogdan84

Lawren4 said:


> today's update: 18th Oct 2010, 175 Chinese applicant, occupation 261313, got CO on 28 June 2011.
> 
> he received 18th Mar email


Yet another Software Engineer...


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> today's update: 18th Oct 2010, 175 Chinese applicant, occupation 261313, got CO on 28 June 2011.
> 
> he received 18th Mar email


Another IT person, but we're getting there Lawrence. Thank you for the update and all the best!! If you go to Oz, where you off to again?


----------



## chaminda.sampath

rozam said:


> Well, the medicals reached the sydney meds centre on 6 june 2011, so i really DO HOPE that they will be finalized by the end of this month in coupole of days, especially that there is no single problem all meds according to local panel doctor are clear.


Hi Rozam,

As far as I know delay has resulted in due an internal issue of DICA. The delay does not imply that your medical has a problem.

Hope you will get the PR soon.

Chaminda


----------



## zurrieq

Lawren4 said:


> today's update: 18th Oct 2010, 175 Chinese applicant, occupation 261313, got CO on 28 June 2011.
> 
> he received 18th Mar email


Hello, I am new here - this is my first post on this forum. 

Thank you Lawren4 for these updates from other forums - especially the ones that we cannot easily read!

I cannot change my signature since I have not posted enough but my timeline is as follows. They seem to be getting close to applications submitted in October somehow even though the last update says that applications before the 10th July have been alllocated a CO.

ACS 261313 - 30/08/2010
IELTS - 02/09/2010
Submitted 175 - 23/10/2010
Medicals, PCC and Form 80 Requested - 18/03/2011 (18th March letter)
Awaiting CO allocation...

Thanks again!


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys

First of all congrats to all who got visa grant 

Does anyone knows someone sent for security checks? Plz share your experience...thanks


----------



## hellorajshahi

Abdelrahman said:


> Guys
> 
> First of all congrats to all who got visa grant
> 
> Does anyone knows someone sent for security checks? Plz share your experience...thanks


HI

I am with you under security check . Any one more under security check .................


----------



## phprocker

hellorajshahi said:


> HI
> 
> I am with you under security check . Any one more under security check .................


My case was sent in to security checks on the 2nd of june as per my case officer. No word from them yet though.


----------



## HAYS

Friends, i have excellent news for you. 

I called The Department today and was advised that I was allocated a CO on the 24th June 2011 (Last Friday). :clap2: I was told that at the moment a preliminary assessment is being conducted on my application and that CO will email me if they need additional information.


CO from Team 2 and i have got their name, but don't want to post it here for obvious reasons.

Team 2 is quick one, right? lane:

Cheers


----------



## JohnAnton

Lawren4 said:


> today's update: 18th Oct 2010, 175 Chinese applicant, occupation 261313, got CO on 28 June 2011.
> 
> he received 18th Mar email


Hi Lawren4,

I really appreciate your updates


----------



## Onynz

HAYS said:


> Friends, i have excellent news for you.
> 
> I called The Department today and was advised that I was allocated a CO on the 24th June 2011 (Last Friday). :clap2: I was told that at the moment a preliminary assessment is being conducted on my application and that CO will email me if they need additional information.
> 
> 
> CO from Team 2 and i have got their name, but don't want to post it here for obvious reasons.
> 
> Team 2 is quick one, right? lane:
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations... :clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

HAYS said:


> Friends, i have excellent news for you.
> 
> I called The Department today and was advised that I was allocated a CO on the 24th June 2011 (Last Friday). :clap2: I was told that at the moment a preliminary assessment is being conducted on my application and that CO will email me if they need additional information.
> 
> 
> CO from Team 2 and i have got their name, but don't want to post it here for obvious reasons.
> 
> Team 2 is quick one, right? lane:
> 
> Cheers



happy for you mate


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> Friends, i have excellent news for you.
> 
> I called The Department today and was advised that I was allocated a CO on the 24th June 2011 (Last Friday). :clap2: I was told that at the moment a preliminary assessment is being conducted on my application and that CO will email me if they need additional information.
> 
> 
> CO from Team 2 and i have got their name, but don't want to post it here for obvious reasons.
> 
> Team 2 is quick one, right? lane:
> 
> Cheers


Great news HAYS, good that wont hear you complaining again *kidding*. Btw what was your timeline again?


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi All,



any march 2011 applicants here who received the famous March 18 mail?


----------



## alfiat

HAYS said:


> Friends, i have excellent news for you.
> 
> I called The Department today and was advised that I was allocated a CO on the 24th June 2011 (Last Friday). :clap2: I was told that at the moment a preliminary assessment is being conducted on my application and that CO will email me if they need additional information.
> 
> 
> CO from Team 2 and i have got their name, but don't want to post it here for obvious reasons.
> 
> Team 2 is quick one, right? lane:
> 
> Cheers


Good news! This means every July applicant in Voddy's spreadsheet either has been assigned a CO or has been granted a VISA. The remaining August applicants should hear from DIAC soon.


----------



## randy00710

*176 visa*

Hi lawren4

I have noticed in alot of forum's that people have received this 30th September email, which state that priority at the moment is given to applicants who are State nominated under 175 and 176.... and the rest of us will have to wait till 30th September, and got any news on application that have got grants or co in November 2010 family sponsored or is DIAC still cherry picking application, like the 18th march letter which we all received.

So at the moment it is 175/176 state sponsored, who have only received 18th march at are on high priority processing, when compared to the others.

Check it out and let us know !!!


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> any march 2011 applicants here who received the famous March 18 mail?


hi,


I don't think any one who applied March has gotten the mail..If there is anyone it would be a pleasant news 

I'm March 24 applicant..

btw, have you updated our spreadsheet? You can find the link in my signature..and using the 2nd link you can see the records of our forumers..


----------



## SimonX

Hi Guys,

Just joined in ..... Dec 10 Applicant with CO assigned couple of weeks ago.

Meds Done but not yet clear. Form 80 submitted along with PCC last week. So now just waiting for the Visa grant. 

Hate to leave UK but Girlfriend is OZ. 

Best of Luck all ... 

Simon


----------



## voddy

hi all,

who is mpogr in this forum? I can see that he/she has a record but has only the CO allocation date. would appreciate if you or anyone can update the rest of the details.


----------



## voddy

SimonX said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just joined in ..... Dec 10 Applicant with CO assigned couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Meds Done but not yet clear. Form 80 submitted along with PCC last week. So now just waiting for the Visa grant.
> 
> Hate to leave UK but Girlfriend is OZ.
> 
> Best of Luck all ...
> 
> Simon


Hi Welcome Simon..

First of all..congratulations! could you share some more details with us..
occupation?
thru agent or not?
actual dates of application and CO allocation?
march 18th mail?
i guess u r 175..

thanks! & Gud luck with your process..


----------



## JohnAnton

voddy said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> I don't think any one who applied March has gotten the mail..If there is anyone it would be a pleasant news
> 
> I'm March 24 applicant..
> 
> btw, have you updated our spreadsheet? You can find the link in my signature..and using the 2nd link you can see the records of our forumers..



yes iv encoded my info in the spreadsheet. I'm still checking with my agent if the March 18 letter was sent to her office.


----------



## voddy

Anybody know what happened to the following ppl? I hope they'v got COs/Grants
vipat, hthan 

if so yes! as *alfiat * says all July applicants in our forum are cleared.. :clap2:


----------



## SimonX

voddy said:


> Hi Welcome Simon..
> 
> First of all..congratulations! could you share some more details with us..
> occupation?
> thru agent or not?
> actual dates of application and CO allocation?
> march 18th mail?
> i guess u r 175..
> 
> thanks! & Gud luck with your process..


Well yes I am 175. 

Structural Engineer but assessed as Civil Engineer. 08th Dec applicant, without 18th March email or may be i would have but missed probably.

Anyways got CO on 17th June. Medical sent on 7th June, PCC and Form 80 on 24th June.

Cheers guys.


----------



## amer

SimonX said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just joined in ..... Dec 10 Applicant with CO assigned couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Meds Done but not yet clear. Form 80 submitted along with PCC last week. So now just waiting for the Visa grant.
> 
> Hate to leave UK but Girlfriend is OZ.
> 
> Best of Luck all ...
> 
> Simon


Congrats SimonX,

You give me hope


----------



## SimonX

amer said:


> Congrats SimonX,
> 
> You give me hope


It's 3 I believe ........


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Nope, hehe, they just doing their job, not angry at them, just wish our turn would come . But I do not blame them for anything at all, it is their country and their laws and I respect it completely.
> 
> I am referring to: New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 610 - PomsInOz Forum
> 
> So glad for you today!!


hi Herman,

the posts that disturbed you had been deleted by the moderator.. the guy deserved it!


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Friends, i have excellent news for you.
> 
> I called The Department today and was advised that I was allocated a CO on the 24th June 2011 (Last Friday). :clap2: I was told that at the moment a preliminary assessment is being conducted on my application and that CO will email me if they need additional information.
> 
> CO from Team 2 and i have got their name, but don't want to post it here for obvious reasons.
> 
> Team 2 is quick one, right? lane:
> 
> Cheers


Congrats hays... Now I believe u will trust diac?? (just kidding)

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats hays... Now I believe u will trust diac?? (just kidding)
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks guys.

Lets just say I am not going to bother them for the next 5 weeks, while they are doing “preliminary assessment” on my application. 
Btw. The operator was reluctant to give me CO’s contact details, but after a bit of ‘arm twisting’ I managed to get it.
Anyone here has got CO from team 2?
I have heard that team 2 is quite quick.
*Ninja*, do you have any stats on team 2 at all?

Cheers


----------



## amer

HAYS said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Lets just say I am not going to bother them for the next 5 weeks, while they are doing “preliminary assessment” on my application.
> Btw. The operator was reluctant to give me CO’s contact details, but after a bit of ‘arm twisting’ I managed to get it.
> Anyone here has got CO from team 2?
> I have heard that team 2 is quite quick.
> *Ninja*, do you have any stats on team 2 at all?
> 
> Cheers


HAYS,

Did you check your online status? Has it been changed to ABPF and documents met???


----------



## rozam

HAYS said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Lets just say I am not going to bother them for the next 5 weeks, while they are doing “preliminary assessment” on my application.
> Btw. The operator was reluctant to give me CO’s contact details, but after a bit of ‘arm twisting’ I managed to get it.
> Anyone here has got CO from team 2?
> I have heard that team 2 is quite quick.
> *Ninja*, do you have any stats on team 2 at all?
> 
> Cheers


In 5 weeks you will have the GRANT, I bet
you are from a low risk country, right?


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Lets just say I am not going to bother them for the next 5 weeks, while they are doing &#147;preliminary assessment&#148; on my application.
> Btw. The operator was reluctant to give me CO&#146;s contact details, but after a bit of &#145;arm twisting&#146;  I managed to get it.
> Anyone here has got CO from team 2?
> I have heard that team 2 is quite quick.
> Ninja, do you have any stats on team 2 at all?
> 
> Cheers


Few people here have got co's from team 2 and have not heard of any issues... 
U will get a grant by 9th July!!! 

All the best and congrats again!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

*Amer*, just checked my on-line status. It changed to ABPF, but there has been no change in the “check list”. Status is still “Required”.
Yes, I am from the LR country. Hoping for a quick visa grant. Fingers crossed. 
Why 9th July? Anything that I should be aware of?

PS.
My lucky number is 13th. Always has been throughout my life .
Cheers


----------



## HAYS

*Voddy*, thanks for updating my details. It is really appreciated ;-)

Cheers


----------



## voddy

HAYS said:


> *Voddy*, thanks for updating my details. It is really appreciated ;-)
> 
> Cheers


More than happy


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Amer, just checked my on-line status. It changed to ABPF, but there has been no change in the “check list”. Status is still “Required”.
> Yes, I am from the LR country. Hoping for a quick visa grant. Fingers crossed.
> Why 9th July? Anything that I should be aware of?
> 
> PS.
> My lucky number is 13th. Always has been throughout my life .
> Cheers


It's just my expectation that u will either get a grant or email for further documents by 9th July!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> It's just my expectation that u will either get a grant or email for further documents by 9th July!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


 Visa Grant on the 13th would be wonderful. I have had quite a few significant developments happening on the 13 th. All have been extremely positive for me.
That's why it is my lucky day .

Cheers


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Visa Grant on the 13th would be wonderful. I have had quite a few significant developments happening on the 13 th. All have been extremely positive for me.
> That's why it is my lucky day .
> 
> Cheers


All the best dude!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rozam

HAYS said:


> Visa Grant on the 13th would be wonderful. I have had quite a few significant developments happening on the 13 th. All have been extremely positive for me.
> That's why it is my lucky day .
> 
> Cheers


13 th is my LUCHY DAY TOOOOOOOOOO
WOW:clap2:


----------



## SimonX

HAYS said:


> *Amer*, just checked my on-line status. It changed to ABPF, but there has been no change in the “check list”. Status is still “Required”.
> Yes, I am from the LR country. Hoping for a quick visa grant. Fingers crossed.
> Why 9th July? Anything that I should be aware of?
> 
> PS.
> My lucky number is 13th. Always has been throughout my life .
> Cheers


Yeah Lucky for some but unlucky for many ...


----------



## voddy

if 13 is so unlucky why there are 13 players in a rugby league team?


----------



## ibarry

Hi Guys, first of all congratulation for all with CO allocation and visa grants.Just been reading some posts and seems DIAC has reached DEC10,thats very good news. i applied on 9th Dec 1 day after simonx but am assuming that being a paper base applicant i should wait for DIAC timeline to reach me.

anyway,just getting more frustrated since we dont know how DIAC is really working


----------



## krishz

hellorajshahi said:


> HI
> 
> I am with you under security check . Any one more under security check .................


If I am not mistaken then I am also in the queue....


----------



## HAYS

ibarry said:


> anyway,just *getting *more *frustrated *since *we dont know how DIAC is really working*


That's an understatement, to say the least. 
I wouldn't have any problems with this whole process if it wasn't for a lack of transparency on DIAC's behalf.

I *would not* recommend you, use other people as reference. 
Coming from my own experience, DIAC is using some unique methodology when it comes to CO allocations. 

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Friends, i have excellent news for you.
> 
> I called The Department today and was advised that I was allocated a CO on the 24th June 2011 (Last Friday). :clap2: I was told that at the moment a preliminary assessment is being conducted on my application and that CO will email me if they need additional information.
> 
> 
> CO from Team 2 and i have got their name, but don't want to post it here for obvious reasons.
> 
> Team 2 is quick one, right? lane:
> 
> Cheers


Congratz Hays!!! I'm really glad for you


----------



## HermanB

voddy said:


> hi Herman,
> 
> the posts that disturbed you had been deleted by the moderator.. the guy deserved it!


Thanks, yeah, then he still goes on about me insulting my country, aiai. Ah well, glad to see Hays got his CO . Hopefully there will be some movement, but I am at least at the state of mind where I don't care either way anymore


----------



## krishz

HAYS said:


> Friends, i have excellent news for you.
> 
> I called The Department today and was advised that I was allocated a CO on the 24th June 2011 (Last Friday). :clap2: I was told that at the moment a preliminary assessment is being conducted on my application and that CO will email me if they need additional information.
> 
> 
> CO from Team 2 and i have got their name, but don't want to post it here for obvious reasons.
> 
> Team 2 is quick one, right? lane:
> 
> Cheers


Congratzz buddy.....thinking again to call DIAC....


----------



## HAYS

Guys.
My hands are shaking.
Just checked my on-line status and everything changed to MET.

OMG. Finally, it will be all oversoon.

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Guys.
> My hands are shaking.
> Just checked my on-line status and everything changed to MET.
> 
> OMG. Finally, it will be all oversoon.
> 
> Cheers


That's good!! Please pray for us that are still completely in the dark


----------



## HAYS

Yes, i will be praying for you Herman. 

God bless.


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Yes, i will be praying for you Herman.
> 
> God bless.


Thank you Hays, hope to see you in Oz . All the best my friend!!


----------



## SlimNeo

HAYS said:


> Guys.
> My hands are shaking.
> Just checked my on-line status and everything changed to MET.
> 
> OMG. Finally, it will be all oversoon.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats.. man .. !!! 

you will get grant before this week end. 

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

voddy said:


> if 13 is so unlucky why there are 13 players in a rugby league team?


Hi Voddy,
Can you please update the list with following suggestions.. It will make the list more beautiful.. 


1) Please enter CO allocation as the grant date for those who got direct grant .. this will help to sort who all dont have co in one look..

2) mpogr made a duplicate entry that he got CO. just update it for him please.

3) krishz also ahve a CO .. but its not updated...

4) SimonX has duplicate entry.. 

Or give me access i will update it on your behalf...

-Neo-


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Guys,
Been away for a week. Logged in today to check that hays has got a CO and orange12 getting the pre-grant letter. Congrats to both of you. Hays expect a grant this week itself.
Neo what about nov applicants? When should we expect a CO? Also what happened after the job verification call that you got.


----------



## voddy

HAYS said:


> Guys.
> My hands are shaking.
> Just checked my on-line status and everything changed to MET.
> 
> OMG. Finally, it will be all oversoon.
> 
> Cheers


WOW!.. It's nice to get the Visa and it's even nicer when you can see it coming


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Voddy,
> Can you please update the list with following suggestions.. It will make the list more beautiful..
> 
> 
> 1) Please enter CO allocation as the grant date for those who got direct grant .. this will help to sort who all dont have co in one look..
> 
> 2) mpogr made a duplicate entry that he got CO. just update it for him please.
> 
> 3) krishz also ahve a CO .. but its not updated...
> 
> 4) SimonX has duplicate entry..
> 
> Or give me access i will update it on your behalf...
> 
> -Neo-


Sure..thing.. pm ur google ID or request thru google docs..I'll give access..
until then i'll do the correction


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Been away for a week. Logged in today to check that hays has got a CO and orange12 getting the pre-grant letter. Congrats to both of you.
> Neo what about nov applicants? When should we expect a CO? Also what happened after the job verification call that you got.


I hope i have a CO .. who is watching my movements using a Binocular from the next building window.. hahhaha...

Man it seems we will get to hear from DIAC soon after Lawren4 get a CO... till then 
we have to wait..

-Neo-


----------



## chaminda.sampath

HAYS said:


> Friends, i have excellent news for you.
> 
> I called The Department today and was advised that I was allocated a CO on the 24th June 2011 (Last Friday). :clap2: I was told that at the moment a preliminary assessment is being conducted on my application and that CO will email me if they need additional information.
> 
> 
> CO from Team 2 and i have got their name, but don't want to post it here for obvious reasons.
> 
> Team 2 is quick one, right? lane:
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations..

Team 2 is really fast. My CO is also from team 2.

This is your time to fill forms such as Form-80, Form - 1022 etc.. and obtain PCC and do medicals.

Chaminda


----------



## chaminda.sampath

krishz said:


> If I am not mistaken then I am also in the queue....


Hi Krish,

This is your time to snd an aggresive enquery to DICA, I think.

I am supprised to hear that you have not been contacted by a CO yet.

Chaminda


----------



## djden

HAYS said:


> Guys.
> My hands are shaking.
> Just checked my on-line status and everything changed to MET.
> 
> OMG. Finally, it will be all oversoon.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats to you. There seems a lot of progress this week and they are really finishing up to July applications. Rise and shine August applicants! It's our turn this month of July


----------



## toti

djden said:


> Congrats to you. There seems a lot of progress this week and they are really finishing up to July applications. Rise and shine August applicants! It's our turn this month of July


I Hope that GOD will makes us all happy next few days


----------



## toti

Congrats Hays for your CO , Team 2 is the fastest - as per forumers - i belive that you are more than happy now 

tomorrow is public holiday here in UAE then ( friday + saturday ) is weekend , i think i will go out of the city , hope everybody get's CO or Grant , me as well ( I hope ) 

i think that Hays will get grant on Friday 

All The Best For You All !!


----------



## HAYS

chaminda.sampath said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> Team 2 is really fast. My CO is also from team 2.
> 
> This is your time to fill forms such as Form-80, Form - 1022 etc.. and obtain PCC and do medicals.
> 
> Chaminda


Thanks guys.

I am still in shock, as I wasn’t expecting any movement for the next couple of weeks.

Actually, all documents & PCC’s are showing as MET now.
I am currently waiting for my Medicals. It is the only thing which is left before my visa is finalised.
In my checklist Medicals are changed to “Received”, maybe because I uploaded receipt. Actually, I am not worried anymore. 

PS.
*Herman *and others, your time is coming. 

Cheers.


----------



## HAYS

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> This is your time to snd an aggresive enquery to DICA, I think.
> 
> I am supprised to hear that you have not been contacted by a CO yet.
> 
> Chaminda


Even better, *call *them.

It is much better than raising PLE.


Cheers


----------



## HAYS

toti said:


> Congrats Hays for your CO , Team 2 is the fastest - as per forumers - i belive that you are more than happy now


Thanks toti. 

I was looking for some stats about Team 2.
Both Ninja and you reassured me 

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

toti said:


> Congrats Hays for your CO , Team 2 is the fastest - as per forumers - i belive that you are more than happy now


Thanks toti. 

I was looking for some stats about Team 2.
Both Ninja ,you and chaminda.sampath reassured me 

Cheers


----------



## Onynz

HAYS said:


> Thanks toti.
> 
> I was looking for some stats about Team 2.
> Both Ninja ,you and chaminda.sampath reassured me
> 
> Cheers


Congrats... with this pace you could probably get your visa grant by week's end... :clap2:


----------



## Indus

Onynz said:


> Congrats... with this pace you could probably get your visa grant by week's end... :clap2:


A big congratulations to HAYS. I think we are on the same boat now. It shows everything met except the AFP clearance and medicals.

According to our agent he has received our AFP clearance on 17th and uploaded the same. Our medicals reached Sydney on 14th. My Co has updated the status on 20th of June as follows:

for me: Further medical results referred 
for my spouse:	Further medical results referred 
for my kid : Further medical results received 

At this final stage this wait is killing me. I wish if we could have done our medicals and PCC earlier.

Good luck to everyone else who are waiting for grant or CO!

Regards,
Indus


----------



## orange12

hi guys

my online status still has all the documents showing REQUIRED.
should i be worried??

my co is team 6.


----------



## Onynz

orange12 said:


> hi guys
> 
> my online status still has all the documents showing REQUIRED.
> should i be worried??
> 
> my co is team 6.


I don't think you should be... as there are cases where no update has been made to online status and yet recieved VISA grants...


----------



## bogdan84

Hey guys, what do you think about having a Team number column in the spreadsheet?


----------



## Shabi

Congrats Hays!

I called Diac today at about 3:40 PM Adelaide time, was onhold till the end of their working hours (for 20 mins) but nobody picked up.

Since you've called Diac & it worked, I will try once again at 9 AM their time, hope this time works & I hear good news about CO allocation.

By the way, does it make difference which day of the week I call them at 9 AM?


----------



## HAYS

*Orange12 *, relax you have got your pre-grant letter. It means a lot more than on-line application status.

*Shabi*, it doesn't matter which day of the week you are going to call them, as long as it is at 9.00 am (Adelaide time.)

Having said that, today i had to wait for 15 minutes , whereas last time i waited for no longer than 10 seconds .

*Indus*, i am hoping my Medicals will be finalised ASAP so that i can put this visa thing behind me.

Cheers


----------



## Lawren4

only 1 update today from chinese forum:

a 175 applicant, accountant, 9th Dec 2010, got CO yesterday (further)

good luck to all


----------



## Carol E

*Hello HAYS*

Congratulation for allocation CO ...
best of luck:clap2::clap2:

I think we will hear "a lot of Visa Grant" next week ray:ray:

Carol


----------



## Indus

HAYS said:


> *Indus*, i am hoping my Medicals will be finalised ASAP so that i can put this visa thing behind me.
> 
> Cheers


Good luck. We all had a long ride for this visa thing. Hope it ends well soon.


----------



## Carol E

Hi toti ,

I think you will hear from your CO during your "3 days holiday" :juggle: 

Best of Luck

Carol


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> only 1 update today from chinese forum:
> 
> a 175 applicant, accountant, 9th Dec 2010, got CO yesterday (further)
> 
> good luck to all


You see, it's things like that I don't understand. How can a Dec 2010 Accountant get a CO while there are so many financial occupation applicants from Aug, Sept and Oct that has not even received?! Lodgment date my behind, lol.

Thank you for the update though Lawrence, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Guys.
> My hands are shaking.
> Just checked my on-line status and everything changed to MET.
> 
> OMG. Finally, it will be all oversoon.
> 
> Cheers


See I told u!!! Jut wait and watch 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> You see, it's things like that I don't understand. How can a Dec 2010 Accountant get a CO while there are so many financial occupation applicants from Aug, Sept and Oct that has not even received?! Lodgment date my behind, lol.
> 
> Thank you for the update though Lawrence, it is greatly appreciated.


Processing the whole batch would likely be DIAC's answer. Anyway another accountant today means they arent ignoring finance like you thought they were.


----------



## ibarry

HermanB said:


> You see, it's things like that I don't understand. How can a Dec 2010 Accountant get a CO while there are so many financial occupation applicants from Aug, Sept and Oct that has not even received?! Lodgment date my behind, lol.
> 
> Thank you for the update though Lawrence, it is greatly appreciated.


I understand how you feel HermanB. I have applied on the 9th Dec as well.I know theres many more before me who are waiting for a CO.

One thing i noticed is,not many Traders are being allocating a CO.Have seen some on BE forum assigned a CO.Maybe theres not much Trady person here on this forum to share some info.I think am the only one with a trade qualification here.

Would love to have some more traders here to share some info


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Processing the whole batch would likely be DIAC's answer. Anyway another accountant today means they arent ignoring finance like you thought they were.


True, will just try and stay patient . Thank you amer!


----------



## matchless

Lawren4 said:


> only 1 update today from chinese forum:
> 
> a 175 applicant, accountant, 9th Dec 2010, got CO yesterday (further)
> 
> good luck to all


Did he receive that Famous email of 18 Mar?


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Hi toti ,
> 
> I think you will hear from your CO during your "3 days holiday" :juggle:
> 
> Best of Luck
> 
> Carol


I Hope so Carol

GOD be with you 

hope that all people who got CO to have Grant this week before weekend 
Hays , Carol , Indus , Kirshiz , Ininja ... and all who got co


----------



## toti

Lawren4 said:


> only 1 update today from chinese forum:
> 
> a 175 applicant, accountant, 9th Dec 2010, got CO yesterday (further)
> 
> good luck to all


Thank you Lawreance ... we appricaite this updates from china forums


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> I Hope so Carol
> 
> GOD be with you
> 
> hope that all people who got CO to have Grant this week before weekend
> Hays , Carol , Indus , Kirshiz , Ininja ... and all who got co


Toti... I still don't have CO  but I wish I could have one now 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Toti... I still don't have CO  but I wish I could have one now
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Haha ninja, if you were to get a CO then Herman has every right to be upset. *kidding*


----------



## toti

amer said:


> Haha ninja, if you were to get a CO the Herman has every right to be upset. *kidding*


sorry guys , it's my mistake

but anyway , i hope everybody got CO sooon and Grant directly


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Haha ninja, if you were to get a CO then Herman has every right to be upset. *kidding*


Yeah agree with you 100%

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Yeah agree with you 100%
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Na, won't be upset


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Na, won't be upset


 will have a drink on this once we are in aussie 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> will have a drink on this once we are in aussie
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Yeah . Good luck Ninja


----------



## Gaurav

HermanB said:


> Yeah . Good luck Ninja


Count me in :spit:
m would drink for 1st job


----------



## krishz

HAYS said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I am still in shock, as I wasn’t expecting any movement for the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Actually, all documents & PCC’s are showing as MET now.
> I am currently waiting for my Medicals. It is the only thing which is left before my visa is finalised.
> In my checklist Medicals are changed to “Received”, maybe because I uploaded receipt. Actually, I am not worried anymore.
> 
> PS.
> *Herman *and others, your time is coming.
> 
> Cheers.


hi Hays,

Could you please tell me how to check the status of PCC online because just want to confirm weather they received it and all the other documents was MET and employement was RECEIVEDvbut medicals is still as REQUIRED...........why it is so???I did my medicals last year but still no changes in it....


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> hi Hays,
> 
> Could you please tell me how to check the status of PCC online because just want to confirm weather they received it and all the other documents was MET and employement was RECEIVEDvbut medicals is still as REQUIRED...........why it is so???I did my medicals last year but still no changes in it....


I guess now there is a small backlog in meds centre. My co said he is waiting for my meds to be cleared off by meds officers, so that he can mke the final assessment.
Those that had front loaded meds, have been cleared off and when co is allocated and gets rid of other docs, grants proceed at once. Those, like me, which load meds after a co request have to wait a little longer.
I suppose yours should have been cleared off alreadt....


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Yeah . Good luck Ninja


I m hoping u will either get a co or grant by 9th July!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Gaurav said:


> Count me in :spit:
> m would drink for 1st job


Done! Hope that day comes soon in few months time 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## melinscotland

Hey still no news . What is the number to call and find out what's going on ? I had march email . applied in oct 2010 Medicals have said finalized since April ...... Still nothing ...... Frustrating ! Greet that some people are getting co .


----------



## djden

Onynz said:


> I don't think you should be... as there are cases where no update has been made to online status and yet recieved VISA grants...


I don't know what's going to us. It seems that security checks take a lot of time for those coming from our country


----------



## Onynz

djden said:


> I don't know what's going to us. It seems that security checks take a lot of time for those coming from our country


I ve heard the opposite.. from Kurama's timline he had known that his file was sent to internal checks then after a week VISA was granted.


----------



## djden

Onynz said:


> I ve heard the opposite.. from Kurama's timline he had known that his file was sent to internal checks then after a week VISA was granted.


Did you knew when yours was sent for internal checks when you raised a PLE? I havent tried to log a PLE yet.


----------



## kash2182

Hi guys ,I can see some online status change on my application today as described below,but don't know what does that means?.
I'm 176 applicant relative sponsor lodge on 25/01/2011,ACS code 261313 ,Priority 3.

Request everybody who are awaiting CO to check for their online status whether they can see a duplicate line for application received.

25/01/2011 Application fee received Message 
29/06/2011 Application fee received Message


----------



## HarryG

*Harry*



HermanB said:


> Yeah . Good luck Ninja


Hi Herman 

Been a while reading the threads in this forum and they are really helpful. Can you please let me know the SOL code u applied for..

Thanks



My Status
175 applied : March 23 2011, Analyst programmer, PCC : NO , Medicals : NO 
CO: waiting.


----------



## HarryG

HarryG said:


> Hi Herman
> 
> Been a while reading the threads in this forum and they are really helpful. Can you please let me know the SOL code u applied for..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> My Status
> 175 applied : March 23 2011, Analyst programmer, PCC : NO , Medicals : NO
> CO: waiting.



Guys

can you please update the SOL Code in your signatures so that it will be useful to judge which SKILLED Applications are moving faster. 

Many Thanks


----------



## eclipse

Hi everyone,

Have just recently been starting to browse the forums after receiving the 18/march DIAC letter but have no luck with any progress yet. Have been trying to call them 3 times and waited bout half an hour each time with no one to speak to.

Anyways, thought I'd start sharing my situation, so here are my details:
My partner is the primary applicant and I am secondary.
*Online 175 Application:* 23-Nov-2010
(253111 - Medical Practitioner)
*IELTS:* Nov-2010
Received 18-March-2011 DIAC Letter
*PCC:* Sent April-2011
*MEDs:* Finalized May-2011
*CO Allocation:* Not yet
*Current Status:* All still showing required

Will updated my signature once I've accumulated enough posts


----------



## hongkiat

*Hello Folks...*

This forum (especially this thread), has been a great help for me in following up status etc.

Thought I should start contributing too.

ACS Submission - 21st Jan 2011
ACS Document Received - 21st Feb 2011
ACS Positive skill assessment (SOL 261313) - 20th May 2011
IELTS - March 2011
DIAC Submission - 6th June 2011
CO - Pending


Cheers
HK


----------



## amer

hongkiat said:


> This forum (especially this thread), has been a great help for me in following up status etc.
> 
> Thought I should start contributing too.
> 
> ACS Submission - 21st Jan 2011
> ACS Document Received - 21st Feb 2011
> ACS Positive skill assessment (SOL 261313) - 20th May 2011
> IELTS - March 2011
> DIAC Submission - 6th June 2011
> CO - Pending
> 
> 
> Cheers
> HK


Welcome fellow Malaysian, where is your destination in OZ?


----------



## hongkiat

amer said:


> Welcome fellow Malaysian, where is your destination in OZ?


Hi Amer.

Hoping to go to Melb, but because of personal reason, Perth instead....

How about yourself?


----------



## iNinjaN

kash2182 said:


> Hi guys ,I can see some online status change on my application today as described below,but don't know what does that means?.
> I'm 176 applicant relative sponsor lodge on 25/01/2011,ACS code 261313 ,Priority 3.
> 
> Request everybody who are awaiting CO to check for their online status whether they can see a duplicate line for application received.
> 
> 25/01/2011 Application fee received Message
> 29/06/2011 Application fee received Message


Hi kash, 
It's not a supposed message.... It means they have picked up ur application for initial assessment... Just the message is wrong.... I bet you have got a CO.... Try calling them.... And ask as HAYS dis yesterday....

My understanding says - ur application is with now a case officer for initial assessment....

I have checked mine, it's not showing like that!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rachel1977

may I know what is CO Allocated?


----------



## pvannalath

iNinjaN said:


> Hi kash,
> It's not a supposed message.... It means they have picked up ur application for initial assessment... Just the message is wrong.... I bet you have got a CO.... Try calling them.... And ask as HAYS dis yesterday....
> 
> My understanding says - ur application is with now a case officer for initial assessment....
> 
> I have checked mine, it's not showing like that!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


i don't think so.i do got the similar message.in my case within one week i got the second message


----------



## rachel1977

what is PCC status for? I just submit my 175 yesterday...


----------



## voddy

*Welcome !*

Hi *HarryG, eclipse, hongkiat, rachel1977* & all the new buddies

Welcome aboard.. 

FYI
1. CO - case officer
this is the person appointed by the DIAC to study, verify and handle any case/ application and finally decide whether or not to issue the Grant
There are 8 CO teams. CO may contact you/agent if he needs further info.

2. Some ppl (specially the ones with 18 march mail) front-load PCC and Meds without waiting for the CO to request them. and these docs are verified by different authorities..so applicants monitor the status.

Finally, you can update our spreadsheet by using the form in the 1st link in my signature. Bookmark or put the 2nd link to your favorites to monitore the status of other fellow forumers

Good luck!


----------



## eclipse

rachel1977 said:


> may I know what is CO Allocated?





rachel1977 said:


> what is PCC status for? I just submit my 175 yesterday...


CO stands for CASE OFFICER - each individual application will get a case officer to assess their application. They will determine whether your visa gets granted or not.

PCC: Penal/Police Clearance Certificate - it is a certificate that you get from relevant police authorities to supplement your visa application.
More details: +++.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
Replace: "+++" with "www"


----------



## amer

eclipse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have just recently been starting to browse the forums after receiving the 18/march DIAC letter but have no luck with any progress yet. Have been trying to call them 3 times and waited bout half an hour each time with no one to speak to.
> 
> Anyways, thought I'd start sharing my situation, so here are my details:
> My partner is the primary applicant and I am secondary.
> *Online 175 Application:* 23-Nov-2010
> (253111 - Medical Practitioner)
> *IELTS:* Nov-2010
> Received 18-March-2011 DIAC Letter
> *PCC:* Sent April-2011
> *MEDs:* Finalized May-2011
> *CO Allocation:* Not yet
> *Current Status:* All still showing required
> 
> Will updated my signature once I've accumulated enough posts


Hi eclipse,
The trick is to call at sharp 9am adelaide time (7.30am malaysian time). You wont have to wait too long. I just tried today and had to wait 10min and got thru. 

Btw, learnt this trick from friends in this forum, so credit is due to them.

Speaking of which, I called DIAC today and as expected I do not have a CO yet. But he operator is saying that it would be very soon but refused to commit on any timeframe 
He even suggested not to proceed with 457 and might be better to wait for the outcome of this visa instead.

Good luck to all...


----------



## amer

hongkiat said:


> Hi Amer.
> 
> Hoping to go to Melb, but because of personal reason, Perth instead....
> 
> How about yourself?


Thinking abt Perth as well, its nearer to homeland...


----------



## rachel1977

got it...thanks a lot....spreadsheet is updated. by the way what 18 march mail is?


----------



## voddy

rachel1977 said:


> got it...thanks a lot....spreadsheet is updated. by the way what 18 march mail is?


It's a mail sent from DIAC askign ppl to get ready their meds & PCC as they might be assigned COs within 3 months..

yet few ppl who got that mail havent got COs until now.

google these terms and you'll get more info


----------



## atul07

Guys i have some great news, today i checked my application online, and the status has changed to "Application being processed further" and all the documents are MET.. i am just waiting for my agent to come online to check if he has received any email from DIAC.. I wasn't expecting this so soon.. i hope and i am sure that each one of us are going to get a CO/grant soon.. I will pray for you all.. Good Luck to all of you..

lane:


----------



## Onynz

rachel1977 said:


> got it...thanks a lot....spreadsheet is updated. by the way what 18 march mail is?


Was an email sent by DIAC to a set/batch of P3 applicants which informs them that their application would be allocated to a Case Officer in 3 mons. time from the date that the mail was received...


----------



## hongkiat

voddy said:


> Hi *HarryG, eclipse, hongkiat, rachel1977* & all the new buddies
> 
> Welcome aboard..
> 
> FYI
> 1. CO - case officer
> this is the person appointed by the DIAC to study, verify and handle any case/ application and finally decide whether or not to issue the Grant
> There are 8 CO teams. CO may contact you/agent if he needs further info.
> 
> 2. Some ppl (specially the ones with 18 march mail) front-load PCC and Meds without waiting for the CO to request them. and these docs are verified by different authorities..so applicants monitor the status.
> 
> Finally, you can update our spreadsheet by using the form in the 1st link in my signature. Bookmark or put the 2nd link to your favorites to monitore the status of other fellow forumers
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, have updated the list.


----------



## matchless

atul07 said:


> Guys i have some great news, today i checked my application online, and the status has changed to "Application being processed further" and all the documents are MET.. i am just waiting for my agent to come online to check if he has received any email from DIAC.. I wasn't expecting this so soon.. i hope and i am sure that each one of us are going to get a CO/grant soon.. I will pray for you all.. Good Luck to all of you..
> 
> lane:


Heyyy....Congrats...it means u have a CO:clap2:

did u receive the 18 march email?


----------



## atul07

matchless said:


> Heyyy....Congrats...it means u have a CO:clap2:
> 
> did u receive the 18 march email?


Yes i received the 18th March email..


----------



## iNinjaN

atul07 said:


> Guys i have some great news, today i checked my application online, and the status has changed to "Application being processed further" and all the documents are MET.. i am just waiting for my agent to come online to check if he has received any email from DIAC.. I wasn't expecting this so soon.. i hope and i am sure that each one of us are going to get a CO/grant soon.. I will pray for you all.. Good Luck to all of you..
> 
> lane:


Congrats atul!!! This is amazing news 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

pvannalath said:


> i don't think so.i do got the similar message.in my case within one week i got the second message


Did the same thing happened to you today? Or was it 2 months back?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## eclipse

amer said:


> Hi eclipse,
> The trick is to call at sharp 9am adelaide time (7.30am malaysian time). You wont have to wait too long. I just tried today and had to wait 10min and got thru.
> 
> Btw, learnt this trick from friends in this forum, so credit is due to them.
> 
> Speaking of which, I called DIAC today and as expected I do not have a CO yet. But he operator is saying that it would be very soon but refused to commit on any timeframe
> He even suggested not to proceed with 457 and might be better to wait for the outcome of this visa instead.
> 
> Good luck to all...


Hi Amer!

Hahaha, I'll bear that in mind when I call. I did try to call around 9am Adelaide time today but it was probably 9.15-9.30am when I finally started dialing the number.
Btw this was the no. that you called right? - 1300 364 613 Automated Response: (2) (0)

Hmm guess we'll just have to wait a little longer then, but I'll call again tomorrow morning 9AM SHARP and try my luck on the time-frame info, will let you know if I do get more details.

Yeah personally if I were in your shoes, I wouldn't bother with the 457 visa since you already have your 175 half-way there. - more money, time, form-filling, and a big headache.

Some background from me is I'm currently in Australia already on the 457 as a defacto partner (my partner was already holding a 457 and all I had to do was apply through a secondary application). Applied on the 24-Feb and granted on 22-March, personally I thought that was crazy FAST! Although I can't remember the time-frame for a primary applicant.

Thanks alot for the additional info!


----------



## atul07

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats atul!!! This is amazing news
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks Ninja, i am confident that they are processing many applications in the background, focussing on the 18th march email recipients, i believe the good news (co allocation/grant) is round the corner for all of us.. Best Wishes to all...


----------



## rachel1977

thanks for your quick replying, correct me if I am wrong. 
1. submit application 
2. 18 march email to inform that will be assigned COs within 3 months (all documents must be ready within 3 months) 
3. CO allocation 
4. visa grant


----------



## rachel1977

I wonder if anyone know any cases like mine. 

I submitted 175 on 28/June/2011. but I scheduled my IELTS exam on the 25/Aug/2011. 
would that be ok to hand in the IETLS result after 2 months of application?


----------



## iNinjaN

rachel1977 said:


> I wonder if anyone know any cases like mine.
> 
> I submitted 175 on 28/June/2011. but I scheduled my IELTS exam on the 25/Aug/2011.
> would that be ok to hand in the IETLS result after 2 months of application?


As per new rules yes! But u have applied before 1st July, so I am not sure... Guys plz help him!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

atul07 said:


> Guys i have some great news, today i checked my application online, and the status has changed to "Application being processed further" and all the documents are MET.. i am just waiting for my agent to come online to check if he has received any email from DIAC.. I wasn't expecting this so soon.. i hope and i am sure that each one of us are going to get a CO/grant soon.. I will pray for you all.. Good Luck to all of you..
> 
> lane:


hey..congrates!!! thats awesome  :clap2:


----------



## pvannalath

iNinjaN said:


> Did the same thing happened to you today? Or was it 2 months back?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


almost 2 months back


----------



## atul07

voddy said:


> hey..congrates!!! thats awesome  :clap2:


Thanks voddy.. good luck to you too..


----------



## statue

atul07 said:


> Guys i have some great news, today i checked my application online, and the status has changed to "Application being processed further" and all the documents are MET.. i am just waiting for my agent to come online to check if he has received any email from DIAC.. I wasn't expecting this so soon.. i hope and i am sure that each one of us are going to get a CO/grant soon.. I will pray for you all.. Good Luck to all of you..
> 
> lane:


Congratulations!!!
Can you please update your signature to include your timeline.


----------



## iNinjaN

kash2182 said:


> Hi guys ,I can see some online status change on my application today as described below,but don't know what does that means?.
> I'm 176 applicant relative sponsor lodge on 25/01/2011,ACS code 261313 ,Priority 3.
> 
> Request everybody who are awaiting CO to check for their online status whether they can see a duplicate line for application received.
> 
> 25/01/2011 Application fee received Message
> 29/06/2011 Application fee received Message


Kash,

Also an you tell whether you got 18 march email?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

eclipse said:


> Hi Amer!
> 
> Hahaha, I'll bear that in mind when I call. I did try to call around 9am Adelaide time today but it was probably 9.15-9.30am when I finally started dialing the number.
> Btw this was the no. that you called right? - 1300 364 613 Automated Response: (2) (0)
> 
> Hmm guess we'll just have to wait a little longer then, but I'll call again tomorrow morning 9AM SHARP and try my luck on the time-frame info, will let you know if I do get more details.
> 
> Yeah personally if I were in your shoes, I wouldn't bother with the 457 visa since you already have your 175 half-way there. - more money, time, form-filling, and a big headache.
> 
> Some background from me is I'm currently in Australia already on the 457 as a defacto partner (my partner was already holding a 457 and all I had to do was apply through a secondary application). Applied on the 24-Feb and granted on 22-March, personally I thought that was crazy FAST! Although I can't remember the time-frame for a primary applicant.
> 
> Thanks alot for the additional info!


Yes thats the number. If you were to call from Msia then just add +61 at the front but that shouldnt matter since u r in OZ.

Problem is I have absolutely no idea when we will get a CO for 175. The operator is of no help, he just said fairly soon but doesnt want to commit to any timeline. Even now there are many July applicant with no CO yet. If I manage to secure a job, i guess i have no choice but to go thru 457 route, hopefully will be sponsored by the employer. But it would be even better if the 175 comes thru by then.


----------



## amer

statue said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Can you please update your signature to include your timeline.


You can check in the database, the link is in voddy's signature.

Anyway he is Nov-19 applicant


----------



## statue

amer said:


> You can check in the database, the link is in voddy's signature.
> 
> Anyway he is Nov-19 applicant


Thanks. In fact our sweeeet security team has restricted Goolge Docs and I can't view voddy's spreadsheet.


----------



## hongkiat

Amer, saw your signature, Submitted Dec 2010 and no CO yet.

Guess mine will be much later


----------



## amer

hongkiat said:


> Amer, saw your signature, Submitted Dec 2010 and no CO yet.
> 
> Guess mine will be much later  although when I sent an empty email to gsm.processing.immi.gov.au, it says that CO will be allocated by 10th July (updated 20th June).
> 
> E.g.
> Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged):10 July 2010
> VE 175 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> But after reading, I think these statement is not accurate. Any tips?


Those are official date. Basically means every applicants up to that date should be assigned CO. 

The problem with DIAC is they are processing applications in a batch of 4-6 months so at the moment there are applicants as late as 9th Dec got a CO while some in later weeks of July have not got one. Which is why we are flocking here to update each other on who are the latest one to have been assigned COs.

Cheers mate...


----------



## HermanB

melinscotland said:


> Hey still no news . What is the number to call and find out what's going on ? I had march email . applied in oct 2010 Medicals have said finalized since April ...... Still nothing ...... Frustrating ! Greet that some people are getting co .


You are not alone, we are still waiting as well .


----------



## eclipse

amer said:


> Yes thats the number. If you were to call from Msia then just add +61 at the front but that shouldnt matter since u r in OZ.
> 
> Problem is I have absolutely no idea when we will get a CO for 175. The operator is of no help, he just said fairly soon but doesnt want to commit to any timeline. Even now there are many July applicant with no CO yet. If I manage to secure a job, i guess i have no choice but to go thru 457 route, hopefully will be sponsored by the employer. But it would be even better if the 175 comes thru by then.


Yeah I just had a browse through the 'LIST' of us applicants on the forum. It's so hard to tell. Let's just keep our fingers crossed..


----------



## HermanB

rachel1977 said:


> what is PCC status for? I just submit my 175 yesterday...


Hi Rachel. May I ask why you leaving Taiwan? My wife is originally from there, her family still lives there. I know when I visited there that the pace of life is very fast and demanding, also that the summers are extremely humid and hot, hehe.

I was considering to go teach there for a while, but rethinking it . All the best and hope all goes well for you!


----------



## JohnAnton

Our time is near.

I recall ninja (who is a Feb 2011 applicant) was promised to have a CO before July 2011 ends.

This can mean one of two things:
1. DIAC is giving ninja a special treatment
2. DIAC is not giving ninja a special treatment, instead they are projecting to start working on
2011 applications in July.

I'm rooting for No. 2 so i think our time to shine is near.

In addition, they are currently processing applications as far as Dec 2010, with backlog from August - Nov. So they might really be targetting to finish all of 2010 this July.

So 2010 applicants, things are getting much better for you in my opinion.


----------



## kash2182

iNinjaN said:


> Kash,
> 
> Also an you tell whether you got 18 march email?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


No I didn't receive 18 march mail


----------



## eclipse

rachel1977 said:


> I wonder if anyone know any cases like mine.
> 
> I submitted 175 on 28/June/2011. but I scheduled my IELTS exam on the 25/Aug/2011.
> would that be ok to hand in the IETLS result after 2 months of application?


Personally I don't think you have to worry too much. If i'm not mistaken, they only look through your documents (except medicals) when you get a case officer (CO), and that's when they'll assess your IELTS results.

You only recently applied and I believe sitting for your IELTS in August won't slow down your application (they take FOREVER to even start assessing your visa application). 

Just make sure when you do sit for the IELTS exam, DO WELL and get the required score (now it's 7 or 8 I believe?). If not who knows when the next available exam date might be, and you might end up not being able to submit your IELTS cert when your case does get assigned to a CO.

HOWEVER, after one long ramble...BEST THING TO DO IS STILL CALL THEM AND ASK  Note down the date,time,and person you speak to so you can refer back if you get any problems in the future.


----------



## amer

eclipse said:


> Personally I don't think you have to worry too much. If i'm not mistaken, they only look through your documents (except medicals) when you get a case officer (CO), and that's when they'll assess your IELTS results.
> 
> You only recently applied and I believe sitting for your IELTS in August won't slow down your application (they take FOREVER to even start assessing your visa application).
> 
> Just make sure when you do sit for the IELTS exam, DO WELL and get the required score (now it's 7 or 8 I believe?). If not who knows when the next available exam date might be, and you might end up not being able to submit your IELTS cert when your case does get assigned to a CO.
> 
> HOWEVER, after one long ramble...BEST THING TO DO IS STILL CALL THEM AND ASK  Note down the date,time,and person you speak to so you can refer back if you get any problems in the future.


Do google "Berenguel Case"...


----------



## eclipse

amer said:


> Do google "Berenguel Case"...


Did NOT know that, very interesting read, thanks for that! 

Looks like I have to refresh my knowledge on IELTS requirements but currently in no mood to go back to the DIAC website, lol!


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> Do google "Berenguel Case"...


So from 1 July 2011 this is the situation…

To claim points for proficient or superior English language, all applicants, including citizens of United Kingdom, Canada, New Zealand, the United States of America or the Republic of Ireland, will need to complete an English language test. The test must be completed before the visa application is lodged.

so yes..as of old rules..you can give IELTS after lodgement date..i can remember ,my agent suggested that we go that way if i couldn't make it by march. but according to him we had a time period within which we should provide results..I cant remember how many days are allowed to submit IELTS.. better to clarify


----------



## amer

voddy said:


> So from 1 July 2011 this is the situation…
> 
> To claim points for proficient or superior English language, all applicants, including citizens of United Kingdom, Canada, New Zealand, the United States of America or the Republic of Ireland, will need to complete an English language test. The test must be completed before the visa application is lodged.
> 
> so yes..as of old rules..you can give IELTS after lodgement date..i can remember ,my agent suggested that we go that way if i couldn't make it by march. but according to him we had a time period within which we should provide results..I cant remember how many days are allowed to submit IELTS.. better to clarify


Basically the new ruling means this:

You have to submit your IELTS: 
a) 28days from date of submission OR 
b) before assignment of CO 
WHICHEVER IS LATER.

If say you get CO assigned 1 week after submission, he cannot reject your application because you have not passed 28days yet.

If you get a CO 2 months after your submission, he has the right to reject your application because you have exceeded rule (a) and rule (b).

Disclaimer, please consult your agent in case i am wrong. :boxing:


----------



## iNinjaN

JohnAnton said:


> Our time is near.
> 
> I recall ninja (who is a Feb 2011 applicant) was promised to have a CO before July 2011 ends.
> 
> This can mean one of two things:
> 1. DIAC is giving ninja a special treatment
> 2. DIAC is not giving ninja a special treatment, instead they are projecting to start working on
> 2011 applications in July.
> 
> I'm rooting for No. 2 so i think our time to shine is near.
> 
> In addition, they are currently processing applications as far as Dec 2010, with backlog from August - Nov. So they might really be targetting to finish all of 2010 this July.
> 
> So 2010 applicants, things are getting much better for you in my opinion.


No special treatment fir me John!! Here is my analysis - 

It will be point number 2. I think thy would allocate co's to all applicants till dec 2010 by July 9th. Then they would start looking from Jan 2011 cases. Now if u would dig more deep, the state sponsorship was started in nov 2011 and many people after that applied fr 176 state ss. So my assumption is from Jan 2011 the number of 175 applications will be less as compared to number of applications from July 2010 to dec 2010.... 

So they easily reach my application by July end.... That's the only theory I can think of... Well if they wanna give me some special treatment they are most welcome.. 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

kash2182 said:


> No I didn't receive 18 march mail


Thanks kash... Just keep a close eye on ur mailbox or if u applied via agent ask him the same. Also if u can call diac and ask what's this I believe they will give u the correct exact answer 

Is it still showing the same thing?
Keep us update and all the best 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> No special treatment fir me John!! Here is my analysis -
> 
> It will be point number 2. I think thy would allocate co's to all applicants till dec 2010 by July 9th. Then they would start looking from Jan 2011 cases. Now if u would dig more deep, the state sponsorship was started in nov 2011 and many people after that applied fr 176 state ss. So my assumption is from Jan 2011 the number of 175 applications will be less as compared to number of applications from July 2010 to dec 2010....
> 
> So they easily reach my application by July end.... That's the only theory I can think of... Well if they wanna give me some special treatment they are most welcome..
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


How I wish your are right. 

Just a note, you have to start factoring in new batch of Cat 2 applications. Perhaps July will still be slow as new SMP application are just being processed, but from Aug onwards I would start expecting delays in Cat 3 applications...


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> How I wish your are right.
> 
> Just a note, you have to start factoring in new batch of Cat 2 applications. Perhaps July will still be slow as new SMP application are just being processed, but from Aug onwards I would start expecting delays in Cat 3 applications...


Well, I asked our agent if the SMP would influence our application time-frame. She said to her knowledge it shouldn't . Hope that helps a bit amer


----------



## JohnAnton

iNinjaN said:


> No special treatment fir me John!! Here is my analysis -
> 
> It will be point number 2. I think thy would allocate co's to all applicants till dec 2010 by July 9th. Then they would start looking from Jan 2011 cases. Now if u would dig more deep, the state sponsorship was started in nov 2011 and many people after that applied fr 176 state ss. So my assumption is from Jan 2011 the number of 175 applications will be less as compared to number of applications from July 2010 to dec 2010....
> 
> So they easily reach my application by July end.... That's the only theory I can think of... Well if they wanna give me some special treatment they are most welcome..
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks for your view. Our ideas may actually be right since we both arrived to the same conclusion.:clap2:

_________________________________
175 Applied: 10-Mar-2011 | Medical: TBD | PCC: Mar-2011 | CO Allocation: xx-2011


----------



## kash2182

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks kash... Just keep a close eye on ur mailbox or if u applied via agent ask him the same. Also if u can call diac and ask what's this I believe they will give u the correct exact answer
> 
> Is it still showing the same thing?
> Keep us update and all the best
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Yes , its still showing the same status and I would certainly keep a watch .... I don't know whether it is some database error or what? But pvvlannath , please tell me whether you've same date on both the message or it is different. Because in my case it is different and latest date is of yesterday


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Well, I asked our agent if the SMP would influence our application time-frame. She said to her knowledge it shouldn't . Hope that helps a bit amer


I am not so sure abt that, if 176 SMP falls under Cat2, they would be processes ahead of our applications which are under Cat3. 

There are limit of SMP applications per states and those number resets every July due to new planning limits. As such my view is that, there are likely to be more applications 176 SMP in coming months beginning July 2011. 

Then again I could be wrong and ur agent right. All we can hope now is ours gets cleared before July and we probably be safe.


----------



## djden

atul07 said:


> Guys i have some great news, today i checked my application online, and the status has changed to "Application being processed further" and all the documents are MET.. i am just waiting for my agent to come online to check if he has received any email from DIAC.. I wasn't expecting this so soon.. i hope and i am sure that each one of us are going to get a CO/grant soon.. I will pray for you all.. Good Luck to all of you..
> 
> lane:


Hi Atul,

Have you raised a PLE before?


----------



## bogdan84

iNinjaN said:


> I think thy would allocate co's to all applicants till dec 2010 by July 9th.


Why July 9th? What is so special about this date? I'm not questioning your judgement, but I'm just curious about how you worked out that date. I'm a January applicant, so obvisouly very interested in all these predictions or rumours


----------



## HermanB

Jippee, I have an interview for a relief teacher position tomorrow. I might be able to teach there until they find someone more permanent for the position . It's a public school which will be tough, but still, to work again would be really great .


----------



## pvannalath

kash2182 said:


> Yes , its still showing the same status and I would certainly keep a watch .... I don't know whether it is some database error or what? But pvvlannath , please tell me whether you've same date on both the message or it is different. Because in my case it is different and latest date is of yesterday


different dates


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> How I wish your are right.
> 
> Just a note, you have to start factoring in new batch of Cat 2 applications. Perhaps July will still be slow as new SMP application are just being processed, but from Aug onwards I would start expecting delays in Cat 3 applications...


Has any state announced the opening of state migration from July? We will not be able to gauge the slowdown until announced!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

bogdan84 said:


> Why July 9th? What is so special about this date? I'm not questioning your judgement, but I'm just curious about how you worked out that date. I'm a January applicant, so obvisouly very interested in all these predictions or rumours


This is purely judgmental... 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## aswe

atul07 said:


> Guys i have some great news, today i checked my application online, and the status has changed to "Application being processed further" and all the documents are MET.. i am just waiting for my agent to come online to check if he has received any email from DIAC.. I wasn't expecting this so soon.. i hope and i am sure that each one of us are going to get a CO/grant soon.. I will pray for you all.. Good Luck to all of you..
> 
> lane:



My status changed to all Met on 21/06/2011 except medicals ( My medicals were received by them on18/11/2011 and my agent said it would take 8 weeks to get medical s finalised) and "aplication being further processed". I do not know I have been asigned a case officer and my agent also did not inform me the same. (I am also a recipent of march 18mail.


----------



## iNinjaN

pvannalath said:


> different dates


Does ur status still shows duplicate entry with different dates?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

aswe said:


> My status changed to all Met on 21/06/2011 except medicals ( My medicals were received by them on18/11/2011 and my agent said it would take 8 weeks to get medical s finalised) and "aplication being further processed". I do not know I have been asigned a case officer and my agent also did not inform me the same. (I am also a recipent of march 18mail.


Hi aswe, r u sure ur Medicals were received on 18/11/2011? As this date is yet to come in our life 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Has any state announced the opening of state migration from July? We will not be able to gauge the slowdown until announced!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


As far as i know none yet. That why i think July is still 'safe'.


----------



## HermanB

I am not sure about the SMP, here are two sites with some info on it:

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - Skilled Migration Western Australia - Incomplete applications for State Sponsorship started on or before 30 June 2011

SA State Migration Plan announced


----------



## aswe

iNinjaN said:


> Hi aswe, r u sure ur Medicals were received on 18/11/2011? As this date is yet to come in our life
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Sorry. It should be 18/06/2011


----------



## pvannalath

iNinjaN said:


> Does ur status still shows duplicate entry with different dates?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


still it is there


----------



## rachel1977

HermanB said:


> Hi Rachel. May I ask why you leaving Taiwan? My wife is originally from there, her family still lives there. I know when I visited there that the pace of life is very fast and demanding, also that the summers are extremely humid and hot, hehe.
> 
> I was considering to go teach there for a while, but rethinking it . All the best and hope all goes well for you!



hello there, 
Taiwan is too crowded for me. although there are a lot of job opportunities. well, you should teach in Taiwan, there are a lot of teaching opportunities.


----------



## rachel1977

eclipse said:


> Personally I don't think you have to worry too much. If i'm not mistaken, they only look through your documents (except medicals) when you get a case officer (CO), and that's when they'll assess your IELTS results.
> 
> You only recently applied and I believe sitting for your IELTS in August won't slow down your application (they take FOREVER to even start assessing your visa application).
> 
> Just make sure when you do sit for the IELTS exam, DO WELL and get the required score (now it's 7 or 8 I believe?). If not who knows when the next available exam date might be, and you might end up not being able to submit your IELTS cert when your case does get assigned to a CO.
> 
> HOWEVER, after one long ramble...BEST THING TO DO IS STILL CALL THEM AND ASK  Note down the date,time,and person you speak to so you can refer back if you get any problems in the future.



thanks a lot for your comments...it helps me relax


----------



## AusseExpat

iNinjaN said:


> Hi kash,
> It's not a supposed message.... It means they have picked up ur application for initial assessment... Just the message is wrong.... I bet you have got a CO.... Try calling them.... And ask as HAYS dis yesterday....
> 
> My understanding says - ur application is with now a case officer for initial assessment....
> 
> I have checked mine, it's not showing like that!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I have the same status from the day I have lodged application.

I believe once the application is lodged, Initial status will be Application Fee received, Process commenced.


----------



## rachel1977

AusseExpat said:


> I have the same status from the day I have lodged application.
> 
> I believe once the application is lodged, Initial status will be Application Fee received, Process commenced.



yes, the initial status is Application Fee received, Process commenced. I submitted yesterday.


----------



## iNinjaN

AusseExpat said:


> I have the same status from the day I have lodged application.
> 
> I believe once the application is lodged, Initial status will be Application Fee received, Process commenced.


Sir, he launched his application on 25 Jan 2011 ad his status was this. Now yesterday his status was updated again but with same status message. 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

rachel1977 said:


> hello there,
> Taiwan is too crowded for me. although there are a lot of job opportunities. well, you should teach in Taiwan, there are a lot of teaching opportunities.


Yeah, when I went there to visit my wife's family, could see it's very crowded, especially in Keelung and Taipei, lol. But the public transport is very good, except the buses in Keelung, too crowded and too low for people like me (i.e. the hand hanging things kept hitting my head or glasses, lol).

I am just concerned that I won't find a work there as I cannot speak Mandarin, and it is quite hard to learn.

All the best for you!!


----------



## AusseExpat

iNinjaN said:


> Sir, he launched his application on 25 Jan 2011 ad his status was this. Now yesterday his status was updated again but with same status message.
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:



I think I didn't check the dates properly 

First message is in Jan and second message in June.


----------



## iNinjaN

AusseExpat said:


> I think I didn't check the dates properly
> 
> First message is in Jan and second message in June.


Yeah... Interesting! Is it not?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## AusseExpat

iNinjaN said:


> Yeah... Interesting! Is it not?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Yes.


----------



## atul07

djden said:


> Hi Atul,
> 
> Have you raised a PLE before?


Hey djden, no i did not raise any PLE, i just checked my status online and it had been updated to Application being processed further, and all the documents as MET.


----------



## HermanB

Guys, just to make sure, if I do phone DIAC on a Saturday, do you think there will be someone?


----------



## Artemisa

About IELTS and everything-->

Australian PR & TR with no IELTS (English) is it a death trap? - DLegal - Australian Solicitors and Migration Lawyers


----------



## Artemisa

Acording to the links, after the Berenguel Case, EVERYONE should provide evidence of English language ability WITHIN the first 28 days after the application.


----------



## Artemisa

Another link
IELTS Change ? Beware – Berenguel Reversed | Australian Immigration Blog – Grant Williams


----------



## atul07

aswe said:


> My status changed to all Met on 21/06/2011 except medicals ( My medicals were received by them on18/11/2011 and my agent said it would take 8 weeks to get medical s finalised) and "aplication being further processed". I do not know I have been asigned a case officer and my agent also did not inform me the same. (I am also a recipent of march 18mail.


Hi aswe, if your status has changed to application being processed further, that means you have a CO allocated, can you also confirm on which date the medicals were received by them? because the date you mentioned is in the future  maybe the CO is just waiting for your medicals to get finalised before proceeding further. Good Luck.


----------



## SlimNeo

aswe said:


> My status changed to all Met on 21/06/2011 except medicals ( My medicals were received by them on18/11/2011 and my agent said it would take 8 weeks to get medical s finalised) and "aplication being further processed". I do not know I have been asigned a case officer and my agent also did not inform me the same. (I am also a recipent of march 18mail.


voddy please update this on xls.. thanks lot. 

-Neo-


----------



## atul07

SlimNeo said:


> voddy please update this on xls.. thanks lot.
> 
> -Neo-


Hi Voddy, can you also please update the sheet with my details

Date CO Allocated: 30/06/2011


Cheers.


----------



## phprocker

Important Update:
Most of us are not priority group 3 any more, we are now priority group 4.

Client Service Charter
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas

Although the processing time is now defined at 18 months

i have started a thread here to sum up all the info regarding this update:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/82815-july-1-2011-updates-its-effects.html


----------



## melinscotland

This is a total joke why bother sending the march 18 emails at all ...... It seems hardly anyone has had their visa granted .... It's so frustrating I feel totally in the dark ! Is there any point even calling them ?


----------



## eclipse

rachel1977 said:


> thanks a lot for your comments...it helps me relax


You're welcome, unfortunately my advice seems inaccurate as pointed out by some of the members on this forum, and I think you should get some professional advice. I don't want to be giving you wrong information.

One of the links I found bout IELTS on DIAC's website:
*Changes to the time of provision of evidence of English language ability – 2010
*What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

*I THINK* like Artemisa says, you have 28 days to provide evidence of your english, do read the links he provides. Another point of consideration is that your application is lodged BEFORE 1 July (in which case the new legislation that reverses the Berenguel case won't apply?).

At this stage I'm wondering whether they would accept evidence that you already have made a booking to sit for IELTS, might well not be the case 

Don't take the risk. Seek professional advice immediately - through legit agents/migration lawyers. My previous experience calling DIAC would usually result in them reading out the sentences they already have on their website, which is already vague anyways.

Any other forum members have first-hand experience or can help?


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> No special treatment fir me John!! Here is my analysis -
> 
> It will be point number 2. I think thy would allocate co's to all applicants till dec 2010 by July 9th. Then they would start looking from Jan 2011 cases. Now if u would dig more deep, the state sponsorship was started in nov 2011 and many people after that applied fr 176 state ss. So my assumption is from Jan 2011 the number of 175 applications will be less as compared to number of applications from July 2010 to dec 2010....
> 
> So they easily reach my application by July end.... That's the only theory I can think of... Well if they wanna give me some special treatment they are most welcome..
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Just remembered, there a a few bunch of jobs which will be bumped up and join us in P3 from P4 ( or new P5 to new P4 from July 2011). They are likely to be processed 1st considering their application dates back to 2008. So expect further delays for us. Any idea the num of applicants bumped up?


----------



## eclipse

atul07 said:


> Hi Voddy, can you also please update the sheet with my details
> 
> Date CO Allocated: 30/06/2011
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats atul07! You have given me some hope that my application (24/Nov/2010) will get a CO soon-ish! 

(EDIT): Urgh just read posts regarding the new changes to priority processing groups, wonder how much wait-time will be added


----------



## eclipse

melinscotland said:


> This is a total joke why bother sending the march 18 emails at all ...... It seems hardly anyone has had their visa granted .... It's so frustrating I feel totally in the dark ! Is there any point even calling them ?


To members who are worried about the 1 July 2011 changes to Priority Processing Arrangements, I managed to call through to DIAC couple minutes ago to ask about my application.

The information I gave them was my TRN no., that I have done my medicals and PCC, and that I received the 18 March letter. (175: applied on 24/Nov/2010)

The person then checked and advised, that although I don't have a CO yet, it's just because it is now expected to take abit longer than what they first thought, and should ALL be allocated by the *30th of September 2011*. - Seems they have a new generic reply to 18/March queries.

Further to that, I asked whether the 1 July 2011 changes would affect my application. It was a very confident "NO IT WOULD NOT", and that it WILL get allocated by 30/September/2011.

Hope this provides slightly more information to other members although it might only be from one source - the DIAC agent.

P/S to Amer: Thanks for the tip about calling @ 9am SHARP (Adelaide time), I finally got through although I still had to wait for about 25 minutes, better than nothing


----------



## yks

May be we shold start a new thread now 'Priority 4 Applicants Club'


----------



## JohnAnton

eclipse said:


> The person then checked and advised, that although I don't have a CO yet, it's just because it is now expected to take abit longer than what they first thought, and should ALL be allocated by the 30th of September 2011. - Seems they have a new generic reply to 18/March queries



I wonder what application dates are included in the "ALL" which is pertained to be allocated by Sept 30.

Does it include ALL or 2010 or ALL or P3 including 2011.


----------



## amer

phprocker said:


> Important Update:
> Most of us are not priority group 3 any more, we are now priority group 4.
> 
> Client Service Charter
> Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> Although the processing time is now defined at 18 months
> 
> i have started a thread here to sum up all the info regarding this update:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/82815-july-1-2011-updates-its-effects.html


887 was on priority 2 previously right? It just bumped up to top priority. I dont think it will impact us because those applications were processed ahead of us anyway.


----------



## Shabi

Hi everyone,

I called Diac at 9:07 AM Adelaide time which is my 4:07 AM local time and was on hold for about 45 minutes.

The operator told me that I was allocated with a case officer on 23rd June. Further processing is going on my application and they will contact me when needed. I forgot to ask from which team is my CO.

I got up at 3:45 AM and I waited quite long but it worth it, at least I know someone is considering my documents


----------



## HAYS

eclipse said:


> Further to that, I asked whether the 1 July 2011 changes would affect my application. It was a very confident *"NO IT WOULD NOT", *and that it WILL get allocated by 30/September/2011.


I am not sure what you were told, but the information on the official website suggests otherwise.

Here is the extract:

"*Priority processing arrangements apply to current applications, including those in the final stages of processing. Departmental case officers must follow the direction made by the minister about priority processing. Case officers are not able to respond to requests to process individual applications outside of the order set out in these processing priority arrangements."*


----------



## HAYS

Shabi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I called Diac at 9:07 AM Adelaide time which is my 4:07 AM local time and was on hold for about 45 minutes.
> 
> The operator told me that I was allocated with a case officer on 23rd June. Further processing is going on my application and they will contact me when needed. I forgot to ask from which team is my CO.
> 
> I got up at 3:45 AM and I waited quite long but it worth it, at least I know someone is considering my documents


Congrats!!!

But i am not sure how long we would have to wait now, given that they changed priorities again.


----------



## eclipse

JohnAnton said:


> I wonder what application dates are included in the "ALL" which is pertained to be allocated by Sept 30.
> 
> Does it include ALL or 2010 or ALL or P3 including 2011.


To that I have no idea. It may just be to the ones that received the 18/March letter as well? Sorry I didn't enquire further.


----------



## Shabi

HAYS said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> But i am not sure how long we would have to wait now, given that they changed priorities again.


Thanks,

Well, it says these processing times will be applied to those visas even at final stages, although we got a CO before 1st July, this would be applied to us and we could expect to have visa in less than 5 or 6 months time (given the 18 months deadline) which is way better than 24 months


----------



## JohnAnton

New prioritieS:

1 Employer sponsored under the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS) program or who have applied for a Skilled – Regional (subclass 887) visa. 
2 Employer sponsored under the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) program. 
3 Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s state migration plan 
4 Applicants who have nominated an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 1. 

as we can see, most of us are now on Priority 4.
I dont know if this will have much effect on our waiting time since I think that they
just broke down the previous priority 2 into 2 priority groups ---> 2 and 3, moving us into
priorty 4. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## eclipse

HAYS said:


> I am not sure what you were told, but the information on the official website suggests otherwise.
> 
> Here is the extract:
> 
> "*Priority processing arrangements apply to current applications, including those in the final stages of processing. Departmental case officers must follow the direction made by the minister about priority processing. Case officers are not able to respond to requests to process individual applications outside of the order set out in these processing priority arrangements."*


Yeap I did read about that. It's so confusing with contradictions everywhere. 
But what the DIAC rep told me was pretty clear and straightforward - that my application would not be affected by the 1 July changes.
Then again, we could just get allocated a CO, but get piled under the stack of applicants in higher priority as per 1 July changes.
Personally, I feel abit more relieved knowing that my case will get assessed (even if it's just a glance through by CO) at least before 30 Sept 2011.


----------



## HAYS

eclipse said:


> Yeap I did read about that. It's so confusing with contradictions everywhere.
> But what the DIAC rep told me was pretty clear and straightforward - that my application would not be affected by the 1 July changes.
> Then again, we could just get allocated a CO, but get piled under the stack of applicants in higher priority as per 1 July changes.
> Personally, I feel abit more relieved knowing that my case will get assessed (even if it's just a glance through by CO) at least before 30 Sept 2011.


Wel,, who do you beleive? The operator (who doesn't know anything) or an official document?

I think that as you suggested , our applications are going to be put on hold. 
Additionally, new SMPs will be released , now that it is start of new financial year.

No matter how you look at it, it means only one thing: unnecessary dalays for us.


----------



## JohnAnton

let's ask our agents on their opinion on the effects of the changes


----------



## alfiat

Shabi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I called Diac at 9:07 AM Adelaide time which is my 4:07 AM local time and was on hold for about 45 minutes.
> 
> The operator told me that I was allocated with a case officer on 23rd June. Further processing is going on my application and they will contact me when needed. I forgot to ask from which team is my CO.
> 
> I got up at 3:45 AM and I waited quite long but it worth it, at least I know someone is considering my documents


Congrats Shabi.

If you look at your on-line status, does it say Application is being processed further?

I wonder how long it will take before they contact you for PCC & Meds or for further information. 
This will give us a good idea on how long it takes for preliminary evaluation of cases.


----------



## HAYS

JohnAnton said:


> let's ask our agents on their opinion on the effects of the changes


What do you expect to hear?
Official policy has been released. It couldn't be more clearer than it is. I posted the relevant bits of information in my previous post.

Cheers


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> What do you expect to hear?
> Official policy has been released. It couldn't be more clearer than it is. I posted the relevant bits of information in my previous post.
> 
> Cheers


I m just wondering how badly it's impacting? How many ENS have we heard? So relax guys...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rachel1977

HermanB said:


> Yeah, when I went there to visit my wife's family, could see it's very crowded, especially in Keelung and Taipei, lol. But the public transport is very good, except the buses in Keelung, too crowded and too low for people like me (i.e. the hand hanging things kept hitting my head or glasses, lol).
> 
> I am just concerned that I won't find a work there as I cannot speak Mandarin, and it is quite hard to learn.
> 
> All the best for you!!


you could still teaching without speaking Mandrain. which city are you planning to stay after visa granted?


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> I m just wondering how badly it's impacting? How many ENS have we heard? So relax guys...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Agreed, this new ruling will not have much impact to us as they were already processes earlier then P3 previously. For the short term however, DIAC will be processing new applicant which was newly included in SOL. 8 occupations i believe, so expect some delays there.


----------



## rachel1977

seem like I have long way to go...I am in the process commence stage


----------



## brajeshdave

amer said:


> Agreed, this new ruling will not have much impact to us as they were already processes earlier then P3 previously. For the short term however, DIAC will be processing new applicant which was newly included in SOL. 8 occupations i believe, so expect some delays there.


Yes, I think moving from priority 3 to 4 is not a problem here. Earlier RSMS and ENS both were priority 1. Now they have split them into 1 & 2. Nothing changes for group 3, except the priority number is called 4 now.

Two things to notice:

1. Places under 175 is fixed as per planning levels.
2. Processing time has not changed (still 18 months).

So I guess, there is no change at all.


----------



## voddy

brajeshdave said:


> Yes, I think moving from priority 3 to 4 is not a problem here. Earlier RSMS and ENS both were priority 1. Now they have split them into 1 & 2. Nothing changes for group 3, except the priority number is called 4 now.
> 
> Two things to notice:
> 
> 1. Places under 175 is fixed as per planning levels.
> 2. Processing time has not changed (still 18 months).
> 
> So I guess, there is no change at all.


I agree.. as JohnAnton says they seem to have drilled down the groups.. anyway I asked my agent about this..will see what they think on this.


----------



## voddy

And also the previous P4 is now P5 and they had been given the same options as earlier.. So no worries.. phew!!


----------



## brajeshdave

I think that due to new point system, the rate of lodging applications will reduce to 65%. The reasons are:

1. It is not easy to get a "Superior English" score in IELTS for even Indians. 
2. More experience level is required to obtain more points, people with less then 7 years of experience will find it difficult. Also people with >7 yrs of exp (specially in India), are tied up with other family commitments.

Chinese are not too different then Indians except for food 

If India & China both are contributing >60% of migrants, I expect a drop in the number from these 2 countries.

Srilanka is also a significant contributor. Not sure if it impact them?


----------



## aswe

atul07 said:


> Guys i have some great news, today i checked my application online, and the status has changed to "Application being processed further" and all the documents are MET.. i am just waiting for my agent to come online to check if he has received any email from DIAC.. I wasn't expecting this so soon.. i hope and i am sure that each one of us are going to get a CO/grant soon.. I will pray for you all.. Good Luck to all of you..
> 
> lane:


Hai Atul,
The same lines as yours appeared on my status window from 21/06/2011. After seen your post,I inquired my agent whether I have been assigned a case officer. So the good news is on 21/06/2011 I have been assigned a case officer. The sad news only thing outstanding is my medicals. As per my agent, case officer waits until my medical clears which will be another two weeks time.


----------



## haseeb85uk

iNinjaN said:


> No special treatment fir me John!! Here is my analysis -
> 
> It will be point number 2. I think thy would allocate co's to all applicants till dec 2010 by July 9th. Then they would start looking from Jan 2011 cases. Now if u would dig more deep, the state sponsorship was started in nov 2011 and many people after that applied fr 176 state ss. So my assumption is from Jan 2011 the number of 175 applications will be less as compared to number of applications from July 2010 to dec 2010....
> 
> So they easily reach my application by July end.... That's the only theory I can think of... Well if they wanna give me some special treatment they are most welcome..
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


thats a clever analysis...keep up with the good work ninja!


----------



## rozam

Hi everybody,

I have a question regarding the client service charter information.
in the Client Service Charter it is mentioned that Application in SOL 175 visas will last 18 months. 
Does any body know 18 months from which date , application???
If so I am a Dec 09 applicant, it should not effect my application much.
ANNY IDEAS??

thanks


----------



## aswe

AusseExpat said:


> I have the same status from the day I have lodged application.
> 
> I believe once the application is lodged, Initial status will be Application Fee received, Process commenced.



Yes. After case officer being assigned they changed it to "application being further processed and new line "Certificate for penal clearance" appears in the status. Mo


----------



## aswe

atul07 said:


> Hi aswe, if your status has changed to application being processed further, that means you have a CO allocated, can you also confirm on which date the medicals were received by them? because the date you mentioned is in the future  maybe the CO is just waiting for your medicals to get finalised before proceeding further. Good Luck.


Hello Atul

Ther received my medicals on 18/06/2011.My agent says ther is a considerable back log at HOC Sydney and it will take another two weeks (all to gether 4 weeks) to get medical cleared.


----------



## voddy

brajeshdave said:


> I think that due to new point system, the rate of lodging applications will reduce to 65%. The reasons are:
> 
> 1. It is not easy to get a "Superior English" score in IELTS for even Indians.
> 2. More experience level is required to obtain more points, people with less then 7 years of experience will find it difficult. Also people with >7 yrs of exp (specially in India), are tied up with other family commitments.
> 
> Chinese are not too different then Indians except for food
> 
> If India & China both are contributing >60% of migrants, I expect a drop in the number from these 2 countries.
> 
> Srilanka is also a significant contributor. Not sure if it impact them?


It is same here. People find it extremely difficult thing to get a band 8 score. Young ppl may have good English but then they lack experience. Experience people on the other hand may find it difficult to study to get 8.


----------



## JohnAnton

IELTS is not really an english test, but an IQ test.


----------



## voddy

It's confirmed that our processing time will not be affected. Thank God! ray2:


----------



## randy00710

*176*

Hi aswe,

I am also for sri lanka, but i have lodged on the 20th nov, and also received the 18th march letter and my medical a finalized on 27th may. on my status, when i click on the message box it show, medical finalized and application further processing, does it mean that there is already a case officer assigned. 

Do u have the DIAC i could call to find out more info on my application, cause my agent is not given me any info... quite frustrated.

The medical take 8 weeks to get finalized... from the time it is displayed on the status received.



aswe said:


> Hello Atul
> 
> Ther received my medicals on 18/06/2011.My agent says ther is a considerable back log at HOC Sydney and it will take another two weeks (all to gether 4 weeks) to get medical cleared.


----------



## JohnAnton

voddy said:


> It's confirmed that our processing time will not be affected. Thank God! ray2:



Nice. Agents' opinions are useful considering they have experience and contacts we dont have.


----------



## voddy

randy00710 said:


> Hi aswe,
> 
> I am also for sri lanka, but i have lodged on the 20th nov, and also received the 18th march letter and my medical a finalized on 27th may. on my status, when i click on the message box it show, medical finalized and application further processing, does it mean that there is already a case officer assigned.
> 
> Do u have the DIAC i could call to find out more info on my application, cause my agent is not given me any info... quite frustrated.
> 
> The medical take 8 weeks to get finalized... from the time it is displayed on the status received.


I think yes. You have been assigned a CO. they are currently processing Nov applicants. and with Meds there is a long queue at the the HOC Sydney and it takes longer to get it finalized.

Good luck!


----------



## HermanB

rachel1977 said:


> you could still teaching without speaking Mandrain. which city are you planning to stay after visa granted?


Ah, that's good to hear . Although I am a bit scared of the crowdedness and humidity, lol. The other problem is that my wife studied accountancy in English, so, wouldn't be able to be in her profession in Taiwan .

We are planning to move to Melbourne . What are your plans?


----------



## HermanB

randy00710 said:


> Hi aswe,
> 
> I am also for sri lanka, but i have lodged on the 20th nov, and also received the 18th march letter and my medical a finalized on 27th may. on my status, when i click on the message box it show, medical finalized and application further processing, does it mean that there is already a case officer assigned.
> 
> Do u have the DIAC i could call to find out more info on my application, cause my agent is not given me any info... quite frustrated.
> 
> The medical take 8 weeks to get finalized... from the time it is displayed on the status received.


I do not think so. That message when you click next to 'Medical requirements finalized' does not have to do with your applications as whole being processed. 

Mine has been saying 'Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further.', already from 15 April, so, no chance of a CO because of that, sorry .


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> I do not think so. That message when you click next to 'Medical requirements finalized' does not have to do with your applications as whole being processed.
> 
> Mine has been saying 'Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further.', already from 15 April, so, no chance of a CO because of that, sorry .


Nope Herman. His status has changed to application being processed further... So yes you have a case officer...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

iNinjaN said:


> Nope Herman. His status has changed to application being processed further... So yes you have a case officer...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Oh, then I guess I read wrong . I have officially decided, screw this visa, it will not happen soon, so why even worry about it, lol. It is so unfair to me that people after us are getting CO's and we are just supposed to patiently wait


----------



## JohnAnton

Herman,

You already have CO. try confirming it with your Agent.


----------



## HermanB

JohnAnton said:


> Herman,
> 
> You already have CO. try confirming it with your Agent.


Nope, been in contact with her very often, no mention of having a CO, thus I really think that if what was seen as the message box next to 'Medical requirements finalized', it does not necessarily mean a CO


----------



## atul07

aswe said:


> Hello Atul
> 
> Ther received my medicals on 18/06/2011.My agent says ther is a considerable back log at HOC Sydney and it will take another two weeks (all to gether 4 weeks) to get medical cleared.


Yeah, till your medicals are received and finalized, the CO will wait, and after that would process your case further, and in most cases it would mean a grant!


----------



## voddy

Hi friends
I need a help. can some one tell me how long does it take to get medicals. If i book an appointment at 10.30 in the morning..can i anticipate that it'll end by 12.. Do the Doc refere you to another clinic..whats the procedure?


----------



## alfiat

HermanB said:


> Nope, been in contact with her very often, no mention of having a CO, thus I really think that if what was seen as the message box next to 'Medical requirements finalized', it does not necessarily mean a CO


I believe you are right. If it's in the message box it doesn't mean a CO has been assigned. I have the sane thing. But on the main page, no mention of "application being processed further".


----------



## atul07

voddy said:


> Hi friends
> I need a help. can some one tell me how long does it take to get medicals. If i book an appointment at 10.30 in the morning..can i anticipate that it'll end by 12.. Do the Doc refere you to another clinic..whats the procedure?


Hi Voddy, generally these medical tests do no take very long, i.e you would be done with your tests within 1 hour.. provided there is no long queue at the clinic.. and i guess you are going to a clinic referred by your agent or DIAC? in that case you will not be referred to another clinic..


----------



## iNinjaN

*Called to DIAC - Yet Again*

Just to share again my experience... Called DIAC now around 1.5 hours back (1300 AEST) and the wait was approx 45 mins. 

Once the Operator picked up, she asked how she can help me. I told that I have applied for 175 GSM many months back and was interested to know whether a Case Officer is assigned and picked up my case for initial assessment.
She asked me whether I can provide for any details of my application like TRN Number or Client Number. I provided her my reference number and she asked for my name and DOB for verification.

After that she again asked me - how can I help you today? I told her I want to know whether a Case Officer is assigned and picked up my case for initial assessment. (The same thing)

She told me "Let me check" and I can hear what she was reading...
Lodged application in Feb 2011
Provided ANZSCO ACS for Business Analyst 261111
Provided reference Letters
Provided experience and company certificates

(Then after this I was surprised what she was reading)

Reference Letter checks completed 
Business Analyst docs check completed
Extensive External checks completed
Job Verification Completed
Employer Verification Completed
Medicals Completed
PCC Provided

(Here she stopped reading)
--------------------------------------------

Then she told me that - "You have extensively provided all the documents and your detailed external checks are complete. Now you are waiting in a Batch to be allocated to a Case Office soon"

I said that’s great. Is there anything what is left from my end? She said "Everything provided is Ok and as I said, all your external checks are complete. So now you are just waiting in a batch to be allocated to a case officer soon"

Ok then I asked can you please help me tentatively when can I have my case officer as earlier I received an 18th march email but was not allocated with a CO in said timeline. I understand there are delays due to some reason.

She told me "As there is huge workload, I cannot commit any timeline. But you will get a case officer soon".

I again pressed the 18 march email, and said that I made arrangements according to 18 March email. So it would be of great if you can tell me as per your gut feeling as you know in detail of my application. This will help me in informing about my employers tentatively up-to-date.

Then she said "Pure on my individual feeling, you should get a case officer at worst in 2 months including any unforseen delays. NOW THIS INFORMATION IS PURELY ON MY UNDERSTANDING, PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE ME ANYWHERE FOR THIS!!!"

I said, Yes will not quote you and thanks for this detailed information you provided me today for my case. Thanks a lot!

-------------------------------------------------------------

Now my analysis - If she is saying worst case I will have a case officer including any unforseen delays max in 2 months and all activities completed for my case (detailed external checks completed); Then I am hoping that in best case I will have a case officer by July end as I was told earlier in 3 calls to DIAC.

Now just one suggestion, that if you call DIAC, just do not press much on 18th march email as that may offend them, try politely asking for the current status as that part has gone. We know they have not kept the promise and that’s not a happy situation. 
But they are good enough people in DIAC who are ready to give detailed information if asked. 

All the Best Guys...... 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

atul07 said:


> Hi Voddy, generally these medical tests do no take very long, i.e you would be done with your tests within 1 hour.. provided there is no long queue at the clinic.. and i guess you are going to a clinic referred by your agent or DIAC? in that case you will not be referred to another clinic..


Thanks atul. Yes my agent sent the list of panel doctors.. Thanks for the info..


----------



## alfiat

That very informative Ninja. I'm surprised that all checks are completed even before you have been assigned a CO. 

You can look forward to a straight grant very soon!


----------



## newbie123

*Got my Visa*

Hello everyone,

Extended thanks to everyone, as I got my Visa today.

Wish everyone best of luck!!

cheers


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi Ninja,

are there any improvements in your status when you check with the online inquiry?


----------



## iNinjaN

alfiat said:


> That very informative Ninja. I'm surprised that all checks are completed even before you have been assigned a CO.
> 
> You can look forward to a straight grant very soon!


Yeah I was suprised myself that all checks are complete. :juggle::juggle:
Hope I get my grant soon...


----------



## iNinjaN

newbie123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Extended thanks to everyone, as I got my Visa today.
> 
> Wish everyone best of luck!!
> 
> cheers


Congrats Newbie:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## voddy

newbie123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Extended thanks to everyone, as I got my Visa today.
> 
> Wish everyone best of luck!!
> 
> cheers


Congratulation!!!! wow :clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

newbie123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Extended thanks to everyone, as I got my Visa today.
> 
> Wish everyone best of luck!!
> 
> cheers


Can you please share ur timelines as-
Date I application
Category 175/176 relative
Date co assigned
18 march email?
Anzsco code

Thanks!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

JohnAnton said:


> Hi Ninja,
> 
> are there any improvements in your status when you check with the online inquiry?


Nope John! No change in status! All docs required! 

I believe what she meant by detailed external checks means my initial assessment is complete. Now once CO picks my case, he will update my case based on this report!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## JohnAnton

iNinjaN said:


> Nope John! No change in status! All docs required!
> 
> I believe what she meant by detailed external checks means my initial assessment is complete. Now once CO picks my case, he will update my case based on this report!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Nice. Any good news for you is also good news to us 2011 applicants


----------



## iNinjaN

JohnAnton said:


> Nice. Any good news for you is also good news to us 2011 applicants


Yeah I hope so... I believe one reason my initial assessment might be complete that I got 18 march mail and they would be willing to move fast for those cases... Again just a guess no proof!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Can you please share ur timelines as-
> Date I application
> Category 175/176 relative
> Date co assigned
> 18 march email?
> Anzsco code
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


i think he is sub class 886


----------



## iNinjaN

*Dec Applicant got CO*

Guys one more Dec ICT applicant got CO...

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

have faith... our chance is coming soon  :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## atul07

iNinjaN said:


> Yeah I was suprised myself that all checks are complete. :juggle::juggle:
> Hope I get my grant soon...


Sure Ninja.. your grant is on the way.. should reach you soon.. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

atul07 said:


> Sure Ninja.. your grant is on the way.. should reach you soon.. :clap2::clap2:


Hmm atul... But it might take some time as I am still in queue to be allocated a co  hope my batch comes soon 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## atul07

iNinjaN said:


> Hmm atul... But it might take some time as I am still in queue to be allocated a co  hope my batch comes soon
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Yeah but that day can be as quick as tomorrow.. you may never know.. Have faith in god.. you'll get it soon..


----------



## aswe

randy00710 said:


> Hi aswe,
> 
> I am also for sri lanka, but i have lodged on the 20th nov, and also received the 18th march letter and my medical a finalized on 27th may. on my status, when i click on the message box it show, medical finalized and application further processing, does it mean that there is already a case officer assigned.
> 
> Do u have the DIAC i could call to find out more info on my application, cause my agent is not given me any info... quite frustrated.
> 
> The medical take 8 weeks to get finalized... from the time it is displayed on the status received.


Hi randi
I am not sure.You should ask your agent wether you have a case officer. How about the penal clearance certificate and new form 80 in your status. My agent said those things will be updated only after the case officer is being assigned. Although I sent them in late May they appeared in my status only after 21/06/2011 and more over all documents turned Met on that day.

Please help him by giving DIAC number

good luck


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> Hi friends
> I need a help. can some one tell me how long does it take to get medicals. If i book an appointment at 10.30 in the morning..can i anticipate that it'll end by 12.. Do the Doc refere you to another clinic..whats the procedure?


Hai,
That depend on the number of bookings and the number of doctors available for that day. Call the hospital and get an appintment. Normally they ask to come at as early as possible because they need time to fill our forms. In my case I went on a saturday at about 8.00 am. there were 4 or 5 cases and about 15 people and one doctor . First they did all the eye,height.weight etc of all the people. After that you will be inspected by doctor for 2-3 min in the order of appointment. Mostly within1 or 2 hours it will be over. In Asiri (their wellness center)every thing will be done at the same place. Make sure to inquire after a week whether they couriered your medical and ask for the tracking number. They keep it until you inquire. In my case, even after two weeks time they were keeping it with them.


----------



## iNinjaN

atul07 said:


> Yeah but that day can be as quick as tomorrow.. you may never know.. Have faith in god.. you'll get it soon..


Yup hope so atul  having faith!! 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## matchless

iNinjaN said:


> Just to share again my experience... Called DIAC now around 1.5 hours back (1300 AEST) and the wait was approx 45 mins.
> 
> Once the Operator picked up, she asked how she can help me. I told that I have applied for 175 GSM many months back and was interested to know whether a Case Officer is assigned and picked up my case for initial assessment.
> She asked me whether I can provide for any details of my application like TRN Number or Client Number. I provided her my reference number and she asked for my name and DOB for verification.
> 
> After that she again asked me - how can I help you today? I told her I want to know whether a Case Officer is assigned and picked up my case for initial assessment. (The same thing)
> 
> She told me "Let me check" and I can hear what she was reading...
> Lodged application in Feb 2011
> Provided ANZSCO ACS for Business Analyst 261111
> Provided reference Letters
> Provided experience and company certificates
> 
> (Then after this I was surprised what she was reading)
> 
> Reference Letter checks completed
> Business Analyst docs check completed
> Extensive External checks completed
> Job Verification Completed
> Employer Verification Completed
> Medicals Completed
> PCC Provided
> 
> (Here she stopped reading)
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Then she told me that - "You have extensively provided all the documents and your detailed external checks are complete. Now you are waiting in a Batch to be allocated to a Case Office soon"
> 
> I said that’s great. Is there anything what is left from my end? She said "Everything provided is Ok and as I said, all your external checks are complete. So now you are just waiting in a batch to be allocated to a case officer soon"
> 
> Ok then I asked can you please help me tentatively when can I have my case officer as earlier I received an 18th march email but was not allocated with a CO in said timeline. I understand there are delays due to some reason.
> 
> She told me "As there is huge workload, I cannot commit any timeline. But you will get a case officer soon".
> 
> I again pressed the 18 march email, and said that I made arrangements according to 18 March email. So it would be of great if you can tell me as per your gut feeling as you know in detail of my application. This will help me in informing about my employers tentatively up-to-date.
> 
> Then she said "Pure on my individual feeling, you should get a case officer at worst in 2 months including any unforseen delays. NOW THIS INFORMATION IS PURELY ON MY UNDERSTANDING, PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE ME ANYWHERE FOR THIS!!!"
> 
> I said, Yes will not quote you and thanks for this detailed information you provided me today for my case. Thanks a lot!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now my analysis - If she is saying worst case I will have a case officer including any unforseen delays max in 2 months and all activities completed for my case (detailed external checks completed); Then I am hoping that in best case I will have a case officer by July end as I was told earlier in 3 calls to DIAC.
> 
> Now just one suggestion, that if you call DIAC, just do not press much on 18th march email as that may offend them, try politely asking for the current status as that part has gone. We know they have not kept the promise and that’s not a happy situation.
> But they are good enough people in DIAC who are ready to give detailed information if asked.
> 
> All the Best Guys......
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:



Wow....thanks Ninja for sharing 
did u or ur employer receive the call for job verification?


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Hai,
> That depend on the number of bookings and the number of doctors available for that day. Call the hospital and get an appintment. Normally they ask to come at as early as possible because they need time to fill our forms. In my case I went on a saturday at about 8.00 am. there were 4 or 5 cases and about 15 people and one doctor . First they did all the eye,height.weight etc of all the people. After that you will be inspected by doctor for 2-3 min in the order of appointment. Mostly within1 or 2 hours it will be over. In Asiri (their wellness center)every thing will be done at the same place. Make sure to inquire after a week whether they couriered your medical and ask for the tracking number. They keep it until you inquire. In my case, even after two weeks time they were keeping it with them.


Hi aswe,
Thank you so much. just the thing I wanted to know. Yes I got an appointment (Asiri) 8.00 am in the morning. Now i know what to expect. we are taking our 1 year old baby with us. so wanted to know how long things take..thanks 

btw do they fill any online forms or they just courier everything?


----------



## jaics

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION
This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM).
Updated 1 July 2011.


Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored.


Important - GSM processing priorities have changed in line with Ministerial Direction No. 50. For details please see he
.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/24apriority_skilled.htm

Processing Dates

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:

Priority Group 1

Skilled – Regional subclass 887
VB 887 (e-lodged) 15 May 2011
VB 887 (paper): 15 May 2011

Priority Group 2

There are no GSM visa classes in priority group 2

Priority Group 3

- Show quoted text -
*Priority 3 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 3 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 20 June 2011
VE 176 (paper): 20 June 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
VB 886 (paper): 20 June 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 20 June 2011
VF 475 (paper): 20 June 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
VC 487 (paper): 20 June 2011

Priority Group 4

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):10 July 2010
VE 175 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
VE 176 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
VF 475 (paper): 10 July 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VB 885 (paper): 1 March 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VB 886 (paper): 1 March 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
VC 487 (paper): 1 March 2011

Priority Group 5

Processing of priority group 5 applications can only commence once all applications from higher priority groups have been allocated for assessment.

Priority Exempt Applications

Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.

Skilled - Graduate subclass 485

VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009
VC 485 (paper) - 22 December 2009

Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476
VF 476 (e-lodged): 28 February 2011
VF 476 (paper): 28 February 2011


Subsequent Entrant Applications
All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 2 April 2011


--------------------------------------------------------------------
Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
intended recipient is prohibited. DIAC respects your privacy and has
obligations under the Privacy Act 1988.


----------



## iNinjaN

matchless said:


> Wow....thanks Ninja for sharing
> did u or ur employer receive the call for job verification?


Actually the persons who signed the letter never got a call!!! I believe they would have contacted my company's Hr!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

jaics said:


> GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
> PROCESSING INFORMATION
> This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM).
> Updated 1 July 2011.
> 
> 
> Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored.
> 
> 
> Important - GSM processing priorities have changed in line with Ministerial Direction No. 50. For details please see he
> .immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/24apriority_skilled.htm
> 
> Processing Dates
> 
> Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:
> 
> Priority Group 1
> 
> Skilled – Regional subclass 887
> VB 887 (e-lodged) 15 May 2011
> VB 887 (paper): 15 May 2011
> 
> Priority Group 2
> 
> There are no GSM visa classes in priority group 2
> 
> Priority Group 3
> 
> - Show quoted text -
> *Priority 3 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 3 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 20 June 2011
> VE 176 (paper): 20 June 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 20 June 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 20 June 2011
> VF 475 (paper): 20 June 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 20 June 2011
> 
> Priority Group 4
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged):10 July 2010
> VE 175 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
> VE 176 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
> VF 475 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
> Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
> UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
> VB 885 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
> VB 885 (paper): 1 March 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 1 March 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 1 March 2011
> 
> Priority Group 5
> 
> Processing of priority group 5 applications can only commence once all applications from higher priority groups have been allocated for assessment.
> 
> Priority Exempt Applications
> 
> Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.
> 
> Skilled - Graduate subclass 485
> 
> VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009
> VC 485 (paper) - 22 December 2009
> 
> Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476
> VF 476 (e-lodged): 28 February 2011
> VF 476 (paper): 28 February 2011
> 
> 
> Subsequent Entrant Applications
> All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 2 April 2011
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIAC respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988.


And this is the exact reason why I think we will not see our visa before next year 18 April (18 months after lodgment date). That is just how I feel about it at the moment .


----------



## JohnAnton

Nothing is changed in the aspc update. they just re arranged the info


----------



## JohnAnton

look at the bright side:

Priority 1. - updated til MAy 15, 2011. Just a few months to fully update to current

Priority 2 - updated til June 20, 2011. Can be considered fully updated to date.

Priority 3 - updated til June 20, 2011. Can be considered fully updated to date.


Therefore --- since P1-P3 are almost fully allocated, they are now doing P4. 

Most probably they have allocated almost all of August 2010 by now.


----------



## bogdan84

Priority 3 (now priorirty 4) has not progressed since the previous e-mail on 20th June. 

Also, this morning I got a reply to my PLE which once again proves that we will have CO very soon:

_Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Thank you for your enquiry. I note your concern that you have not yet been contacted by a case officer in regards to your General Skilled Migration (GSM) application.

*I can confirm that applicants in Priority Group 3 who were emailed in March 2011 are still expected to have their application considered shortly.*

As explained in this email, priority processing arrangements are in place covering the order of assessment of GSM applications. These arrangements are set in a Direction issued by the Minister and must be followed. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory?s state migration plan continue to be allocated as the highest priority.

A higher than anticipated number of higher priority applications have been received in recent months, impacting the Department's ability to allocate cases within your priority group.

Despite this, GSM can confirm that the assessment of applications in your priority group continues each week in significant volumes, after the allocation of any outstanding higher priority applications.

It is now expected that you will be contacted by your case officer by 30 September 2011. We request that you allow this period of time for your application to be assessed before contacting the Department.

You may continue to undertake any of the requirements of the March 2011 email that are incomplete, referring to the guidance provided in that email.

In the meantime you may wish to follow the published dates for GSM applications currently being considered, available by sending a blank email to [email protected]._


----------



## iNinjaN

jaics said:


> GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
> PROCESSING INFORMATION
> This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM).
> Updated 1 July 2011.
> 
> Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored.
> 
> Important - GSM processing priorities have changed in line with Ministerial Direction No. 50. For details please see he
> .immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/24apriority_skilled.htm
> 
> Processing Dates
> 
> Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:
> 
> Priority Group 1
> 
> Skilled – Regional subclass 887
> VB 887 (e-lodged) 15 May 2011
> VB 887 (paper): 15 May 2011
> 
> Priority Group 2
> 
> There are no GSM visa classes in priority group 2
> 
> Priority Group 3
> 
> - Show quoted text -
> *Priority 3 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 3 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 20 June 2011
> VE 176 (paper): 20 June 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 20 June 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 20 June 2011
> VF 475 (paper): 20 June 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 20 June 2011
> 
> Priority Group 4
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged):10 July 2010
> VE 175 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
> VE 176 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 July 2010
> VF 475 (paper): 10 July 2010
> 
> Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
> Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
> UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
> VB 885 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
> VB 885 (paper): 1 March 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 1 March 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 April 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 1 March 2011
> 
> Priority Group 5
> 
> Processing of priority group 5 applications can only commence once all applications from higher priority groups have been allocated for assessment.
> 
> Priority Exempt Applications
> 
> Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.
> 
> Skilled - Graduate subclass 485
> 
> VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009
> VC 485 (paper) - 22 December 2009
> 
> Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476
> VF 476 (e-lodged): 28 February 2011
> VF 476 (paper): 28 February 2011
> 
> Subsequent Entrant Applications
> All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 2 April 2011
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIAC respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988.


Good to see this priority rearrangement has least or no impact on our timelines 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HAYS

*iNinjaN*, lok at you. You have become even worse than me when it comes to hassling DIAC 

I will start hassling Panel Doctor starting next week. I am extremely frustrated with the fact that medicals are now delaying finalisation of my visa.

One more question for you.

Do you think that it was the case officer himself who changed status of my documents to 'MET' or he is yet to assess my case?

Cheers


----------



## jaspreet.channa

*Hi from same date applicant*



iNinjaN said:


> Just to share again my experience... Called DIAC now around 1.5 hours back (1300 AEST) and the wait was approx 45 mins.
> 
> Once the Operator picked up, she asked how she can help me. I told that I have applied for 175 GSM many months back and was interested to know whether a Case Officer is assigned and picked up my case for initial assessment.
> She asked me whether I can provide for any details of my application like TRN Number or Client Number. I provided her my reference number and she asked for my name and DOB for verification.
> 
> After that she again asked me - how can I help you today? I told her I want to know whether a Case Officer is assigned and picked up my case for initial assessment. (The same thing)
> 
> She told me "Let me check" and I can hear what she was reading...
> Lodged application in Feb 2011
> Provided ANZSCO ACS for Business Analyst 261111
> Provided reference Letters
> Provided experience and company certificates
> 
> (Then after this I was surprised what she was reading)
> 
> Reference Letter checks completed
> Business Analyst docs check completed
> Extensive External checks completed
> Job Verification Completed
> Employer Verification Completed
> Medicals Completed
> PCC Provided
> 
> (Here she stopped reading)
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Then she told me that - "You have extensively provided all the documents and your detailed external checks are complete. Now you are waiting in a Batch to be allocated to a Case Office soon"
> 
> I said that’s great. Is there anything what is left from my end? She said "Everything provided is Ok and as I said, all your external checks are complete. So now you are just waiting in a batch to be allocated to a case officer soon"
> 
> Ok then I asked can you please help me tentatively when can I have my case officer as earlier I received an 18th march email but was not allocated with a CO in said timeline. I understand there are delays due to some reason.
> 
> She told me "As there is huge workload, I cannot commit any timeline. But you will get a case officer soon".
> 
> I again pressed the 18 march email, and said that I made arrangements according to 18 March email. So it would be of great if you can tell me as per your gut feeling as you know in detail of my application. This will help me in informing about my employers tentatively up-to-date.
> 
> Then she said "Pure on my individual feeling, you should get a case officer at worst in 2 months including any unforseen delays. NOW THIS INFORMATION IS PURELY ON MY UNDERSTANDING, PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE ME ANYWHERE FOR THIS!!!"
> 
> I said, Yes will not quote you and thanks for this detailed information you provided me today for my case. Thanks a lot!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now my analysis - If she is saying worst case I will have a case officer including any unforseen delays max in 2 months and all activities completed for my case (detailed external checks completed); Then I am hoping that in best case I will have a case officer by July end as I was told earlier in 3 calls to DIAC.
> 
> Now just one suggestion, that if you call DIAC, just do not press much on 18th march email as that may offend them, try politely asking for the current status as that part has gone. We know they have not kept the promise and that’s not a happy situation.
> But they are good enough people in DIAC who are ready to give detailed information if asked.
> 
> All the Best Guys......
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hi Ninja, 
Lucky day , i found some one who applied on 22/2/11 , that is the day when i applied.
I am an Indian passport holder staying in Ireland and applied ICT 175 visa , on 22/2/11.
Ninja , your posts have shed light on many dark area, please keep up .
BR/Jaspreet


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> iNinjaN, lok at you. You have become even worse than me when it comes to hassling DIAC
> 
> I will start hassling Panel Doctor starting next week. I am extremely frustrated with the fact that medicals are now delaying finalisation of my visa.
> 
> One more question for you.
> 
> Do you think that it was the case officer himself who changed status of my documents to 'MET' or he is yet to assess my case?
> 
> Cheers


Did not hassle them much... I m just too keen to keep a close tap on their work... Lucky never got a rude representative 

Yes Definitely a co will change your status of docs to met!!!

All the best for ur Medicals 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

jaspreet.channa said:


> Hi Ninja,
> Lucky day , i found some one who applied on 22/2/11 , that is the day when i applied.
> I am an Indian passport holder staying in Ireland and applied ICT 175 visa , on 22/2/11.
> Ninja , your posts have shed light on many dark area, please keep up .
> BR/Jaspreet


Ahh welcome jaspreet  welcome to forum... And my pleasure in sharing information what I had....

Could you please update ur details in voddy tracker? This will help in our analysis 

Thanks!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## alfiat

HAYS said:


> *iNinjaN*, lok at you. You have become even worse than me when it comes to hassling DIAC
> 
> I will start hassling Panel Doctor starting next week. I am extremely frustrated with the fact that medicals are now delaying finalisation of my visa.
> 
> One more question for you.
> 
> Do you think that it was the case officer himself who changed status of my documents to 'MET' or he is yet to assess my case?
> 
> Cheers


Why are your medicals delaying finalization of your VISA? I thought you had frontloaded them?


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> Yes Definitely a co will change your status of docs to met!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Oh, i hope you are correct. I just thought that maybe someone else changed the status and case officer is yet to assess my application. 
Well, i don't know what to think anymore. I think i am slowly going crazy :tongue1:

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

alfiat said:


> Why are your medicals delaying finalization of your VISA? I thought you had frontloaded them?


I did do my medicals and attached a receipt, but they are not finalised yet, unfortunately.

All other documents are showing as MET now.

Thanks Ninja. I hope it wont take too long.


----------



## alfiat

HAYS said:


> I did do my medicals and attached a receipt, but they are not finalised yet, unfortunately.
> 
> All other documents are showing as MET now.


If your medicals are showing received status....then it is out of the hands of your panel doctor. I hope it does say received.....if that's the case, it's just waiting to be finalized.

Hope it doesn't take too long for you


----------



## HAYS

alfiat said:


> If your medicals are showing received status....then it is out of the hands of your panel doctor. I hope it does say received.....if that's the case, it's just waiting to be finalized.
> 
> Hope it doesn't take too long for you


Yes, they are listed as 'received'.
Thank you ;-)


----------



## rachel1977

HermanB said:


> Ah, that's good to hear . Although I am a bit scared of the crowdedness and humidity, lol. The other problem is that my wife studied accountancy in English, so, wouldn't be able to be in her profession in Taiwan .
> 
> We are planning to move to Melbourne . What are your plans?


cool, Melbourne is a great choice. I lived there for 3 years. Since my application just lodged. haven't thought that far yet. I think I will go the Melbourne or Sydney according to job availability.


----------



## HermanB

rachel1977 said:


> cool, Melbourne is a great choice. I lived there for 3 years. Since my application just lodged. haven't thought that far yet. I think I will go the Melbourne or Sydney according to job availability.


Yeah, we know some people in Melbourne, and I'm already registered with their teaching authority. Will just need them to ask for an extension of my membership as I cannot complete the professional development part (as I need to be in Oz to do that, lol). In your honest opinion, it is more livable than Taiwan hey?

All the best for you! To be honest, I do not expect us to have our visa by December, but one can only hope .


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> Hi aswe,
> Thank you so much. just the thing I wanted to know. Yes I got an appointment (Asiri) 8.00 am in the morning. Now i know what to expect. we are taking our 1 year old baby with us. so wanted to know how long things take..thanks
> 
> btw do they fill any online forms or they just courier everything?


Hai voddy,

You have to take hard copies of all documents( form 160 and form 26 if I am correct) Just down load them from your status page (which has passort no and DOB as a footer) and ther is a part you have to fill before you go to the doctor. you have to put your signature before the doctor. Take a water bottle with you. If your kid passes urine before hand urinesample taking time you have to wait until his bladder refills.


----------



## randy00710

*176 Nov 2010*

Thanks Voddy and rest of the people, on your comments,

After my medical were finalized on 27th May... that message has been there for over a month now... but with no change... i would appreciate if some one could give the DIAC number so i can call them and clarify it.. since my agent is useless... keep's telling me the same thing, they dont know when it will happen... !! at least i cant find out and keep my mind at ease, since i have a kid, i have to think about school. i heard that school starts in January in Aussie, so i am hoping we could get the visa before September this year.

I read someone post, that we are in a batch process, i wonder how they are sorting it out, based on surnames, names, IELTS results etc......

I think all of us have these taught in our heads about planning the future and we cant move forward cos of this process !!!

I hope it happens sooner for all of us !!!


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Hai voddy,
> 
> You have to take hard copies of all documents( form 160 and form 26 if I am correct) Just down load them from your status page (which has passort no and DOB as a footer) and ther is a part you have to fill before you go to the doctor. you have to put your signature before the doctor. Take a water bottle with you. If your kid passes urine before hand urinesample taking time you have to wait until his bladder refills.


You mean they need urine sample of my baby. he is just 1 year old and it would take forever for me to get him pee in to a container.. I thought infants dont need these tests.. are you sure?


----------



## phprocker

voddy said:


> You mean they need urine sample of my baby. he is just 1 year old and it would take forever for me to get him pee in to a container.. I thought infants dont need these tests.. are you sure?


They did not take urine samples from our kids. Blood and urine samples are just for adults, that is based on personal experience. I am sure that this procedure is standard across all countries.


----------



## voddy

phprocker said:


> They did not take urine samples from our kids. Blood and urine samples are just for adults, that is based on personal experience. I am sure that this procedure is standard across all countries.


Thank God


----------



## HAYS

iNinjaN said:


> Did not hassle them much... I m just too keen to keep a close tap on their work... Lucky never got a rude representative
> 
> Yes Definitely a co will change your status of docs to met!!!
> 
> All the best for ur Medicals
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Ninja, i just found an answer to my previous question.

It came from one of my previous PLEs.

It reads as follow:

'For online lodged applications - your online checklist will not automatically update. It will only be updated when your application is *allocated to and assessed* by your case officer.'

So, it was a CO who updated my online visa application status . 

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

Really getting worried now


----------



## HAYS

I feel a bit sad today. 
For many people their dream of moving to Australia has ended today with introduction of these new rules.


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> I feel a bit sad today.
> For many people their dream of moving to Australia has ended today with introduction of these new rules.


Yeah, getting harder and harder to apply


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> Really getting worried now


May i ask why?

Your time is coming Herman. DIAC told many applicants who got the famous email that their applications will be allocated to a CO by 30th September max. That date is only two months away.


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> May i ask why?
> 
> Your time is coming Herman. DIAC told many applicants who got the famous email that their applications will be allocated to a CO by 30th September max. That date is only two months away.


Remember that they also said in that mail by 17 June, and 30 September is still 3 months away, lol. We need to know at latest by end October whether we got it or not though, otherwise our plans are quite screwed .

And I just don't trust the DIAC anymore, I'm bargaining on getting the visa only in April next year...


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> Remember that they also said in that mail by 17 June, and 30 September is still 3 months away, lol. We need to know at latest by end October whether we got it or not though, otherwise our plans are quite screwed .
> 
> And I just don't trust the DIAC anymore, I'm bargaining on getting the visa only in April next year...



To be honest with you, i will only believe it, when i will have my visa in my passport.
We have heard so many lies over the years that i am tired of this all.

I think the biggest issue for you would be external checks once a CO finally is allocated to your case. Based on what they have said, those who got the letter shouldn't be sent to ASIO. So, it shouldn't be a problem.

I can't even imagine what it would be like to be stuck with those security checks for up to 12 months for applicants from HR countries.


----------



## geek

*Calling DIAC*

Hi,

I am following this thread for while. I would like to call DIAC probably next week. Does anyone know the number I should call please! Also, I am using agent. Would it be a problem if I call myself? 

I have applied 175 visa on 14/01/2011. I did get 18th march e-mail like many perople here. No news since then. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> To be honest with you, i will only believe it, when i will have my visa in my passport.
> We have heard so many lies over the years that i am tired of this all.
> 
> I think the biggest issue for you would be external checks once a CO finally is allocated to your case. Based on what they have said, those who got the letter shouldn't be sent to ASIO. So, it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I can't even imagine what it would be like to be stuck with those security checks for up to 12 months for applicants from HR countries.


Nope, don't think so. I have not heard of any South Africans getting stuck on security checks that long. Neither of us have criminal records, lol, and worst I got was speeding fine, but because the road signs are not always visible displaying the speed, lol.

But you know, most state departments all over the worlds are like this, that is why I hope things will go as they say, but I seriously doubt it. All the best Hays, I am sure your visa will be approved very soon though!


----------



## HAYS

geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am following this thread for while. I would like to call DIAC probably next week. Does anyone know the number I should call please! Also, I am using agent. Would it be a problem if I call myself?
> 
> I have applied 175 visa on 14/01/2011. I did get 18th march e-mail like many perople here. No news since then.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just use this number +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia).

It shouldn't be a problem at all, but you will need your Transaction Reference Number (TRN).

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> Nope, don't think so. I have not heard of any South Africans getting stuck on security checks that long. Neither of us have criminal records, lol, and worst I got was speeding fine, but because the road signs are not always visible displaying the speed, lol.
> 
> But you know, most state departments all over the worlds are like this, that is why I hope things will go as they say, but I seriously doubt it. All the best Hays, I am sure your visa will be approved very soon though!


Well, it is good to hear that South Africans are not given 'special treatment' .

Security checks have nothing to do with criminal records. If you are from a very HR risk country, then your case may still be referred to ASIO even though you do not have a criminal record.


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Well, it is good to hear that South Africans are not given 'special treatment' .
> 
> Security checks have nothing to do with criminal records. If you are from a very HR risk country, then your case may still be referred to ASIO even though you do not have a criminal record.


Ah, yeah, i do not think we are a very high risk country though


----------



## jaspreet.channa

NINJA,
Just to seek your expert opinion , we both applied same day, what could be the reason that you have got March 18 mail n i dont .
Is that random ?


----------



## HAYS

Just thought that some people might find this documentary quite interesting.

Watch Online | Go Back To Where You Came From on SBS
http://www.sbs.com.au/shows/goback/episodes/page/i/1/h/Episodes/

I came across it couple of days a go when i was reading one of the Australian newspapers online (there was a link to this documentary).

It is a very confronting documentary, i must admit.


----------



## iNinjaN

jaspreet.channa said:


> NINJA,
> Just to seek your expert opinion , we both applied same day, what could be the reason that you have got March 18 mail n i dont .
> Is that random ?


Not sure... I applied on 16 feb 2011 actually... But date does not matter... Unfortunately we were not able to figure the reason 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

And so we wait to see what happens...


----------



## Artemisa

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas

Client Service Charter

And now we are named as 'Priority 4'


----------



## Shabi

alfiat said:


> Congrats Shabi.
> 
> If you look at your on-line status, does it say Application is being processed further?
> 
> I wonder how long it will take before they contact you for PCC & Meds or for further information.
> This will give us a good idea on how long it takes for preliminary evaluation of cases.


Thanks Alfiat!

Since I'm a paper based applicant, it's not possible to check it online, sorry for not being able to help you.


----------



## uroojs

I need clarification... a few days back i got a response from my case officer that upon receipt of medical and pcc she will issue my grant....

now we are in priority processing 4 group... does this mean that now i will not get the grant??? the website says that processing time is now 18 months... my application has already completed 18 months.....


i am scared.....


----------



## iNinjaN

uroojs said:


> I need clarification... a few days back i got a response from my case officer that upon receipt of medical and pcc she will issue my grant....
> 
> now we are in priority processing 4 group... does this mean that now i will not get the grant??? the website says that processing time is now 18 months... my application has already completed 18 months.....
> 
> i am scared.....


No impact urjoos... Just our name has changed from priority 3 to priority 4... No impact in our processing 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## uroojs

iNinjaN said:


> No impact urjoos... Just our name has changed from priority 3 to priority 4... No impact in our processing
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:




Are you sure ... me toooo scared


----------



## iNinjaN

uroojs said:


> Are you sure ... me toooo scared


100%.... Now priority 1 is split into 2 P1 and P2... nothing else. Hence no impact on us!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## stormgal

HAYS said:


> Just thought that some people might find this documentary quite interesting.
> 
> Watch Online | Go Back To Where You Came From on SBS
> Season 1 episodes | Go Back To Where You Came From on SBS
> 
> I came across it couple of days a go when i was reading one of the Australian newspapers online (there was a link to this documentary).
> 
> It is a very confronting documentary, i must admit.



I like that website, thanks for forwarding. The interactive where you play a refugee that has to leave the country is scary


----------



## Asadns

uroojs said:


> I need clarification... a few days back i got a response from my case officer that upon receipt of medical and pcc she will issue my grant....
> 
> now we are in priority processing 4 group... does this mean that now i will not get the grant??? the website says that processing time is now 18 months... my application has already completed 18 months.....
> 
> 
> i am scared.....


What??Have they changed the priority groups???
If only GSM 175 category has changed from 3 to 4, then i see that the processing time for category 4 is 18 months???? 
Any idea 18 months from the allocation of CO or Date of application lodgement.???
If get any info please share.


----------



## guddu_skies

Hey Guys,

I have been reading this forum for last 3 months, from the time i recieved 18th March email.

Fortunaltely I got my pre-grant letter today lane:

I wanted to share my timelines and process with you all: Hope It can be helpful for some of you:

1) Visa Applied GSM - 175 : 27th AUG 2010
2) Recieved 18th March E-Mail
3) Added my Partner by submitting form 1022(Change of circumstances) 25/26 March.
4)Co Contacted 12 May : Asked for Medicals and Partner's document + PCC.
5) Medicals done 19 May.
6)My medicals referred and Partner's medical status shows recieved.
7)Medical finalised in 40 days i,e on 27th June.
8)All Documents MET on 28th June.
9) Visa Granted today

I Pray for all who are waiting for their visa, feel free to ask as many queries I'll be happy to answer if i could.

Cheers...
Guddu


----------



## iNinjaN

guddu_skies said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for last 3 months, from the time i recieved 18th March email.
> 
> Fortunaltely I got my pre-grant letter today lane:
> 
> I wanted to share my timelines and process with you all: Hope It can be helpful for some of you:
> 
> 1) Visa Applied GSM - 175 : 27th AUG 2010
> 2) Recieved 18th March E-Mail
> 3) Added my Partner by submitting form 1022(Change of circumstances) 25/26 March.
> 4)Co Contacted 12 May : Asked for Medicals and Partner's document + PCC.
> 5) Medicals done 19 May.
> 6)My medicals referred and Partner's medical status shows recieved.
> 7)Medical finalised in 40 days i,e on 27th June.
> 8)All Documents MET on 28th June.
> 9) Visa Granted today
> 
> I Pray for all who are waiting for their visa, feel free to ask as many queries I'll be happy to answer if i could.
> 
> Cheers...
> Guddu


Congrats guddu!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## botero82

Congrats guddu_skies! have fun in OZ


----------



## botero82

It would be a good idea to rename this thread to Priority 4 Applicants group.


----------



## Gaurav

guddu_skies said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for last 3 months, from the time i recieved 18th March email.
> 
> Fortunaltely I got my pre-grant letter today lane:
> 
> I wanted to share my timelines and process with you all: Hope It can be helpful for some of you:
> 
> 1) Visa Applied GSM - 175 : 27th AUG 2010
> 2) Recieved 18th March E-Mail
> 3) Added my Partner by submitting form 1022(Change of circumstances) 25/26 March.
> 4)Co Contacted 12 May : Asked for Medicals and Partner's document + PCC.
> 5) Medicals done 19 May.
> 6)My medicals referred and Partner's medical status shows recieved.
> 7)Medical finalised in 40 days i,e on 27th June.
> 8)All Documents MET on 28th June.
> 9) Visa Granted today
> 
> I Pray for all who are waiting for their visa, feel free to ask as many queries I'll be happy to answer if i could.
> 
> Cheers...
> Guddu


Congrats Guddu, where and when are u planning to move???? :clap2:

inviting you to post on 
Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia
to discuss regarding the further activities.


----------



## Abdelrahman

iNinjaN said:


> 100%.... Now priority 1 is split into 2 P1 and P2... nothing else. Hence no impact on us!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


ok...what about my case? I am in security check ! is it going to be delayed more than 18 months as the case officer said before the update?


----------



## HermanB

*Another week gone*

Ah well, another week gone with no good news at all. My faith in our agent has been restored . The one thing I must admit is that she is brutally honest and that is better. Just to let you guys know, I asked her if from her professional and personal point of view if we should get our visa before December. She said she hopes so, but it is impossible to say with the current processing times and with the new system coming into place.

So, with the risk of being the 'nasty' one, guys, do not get your hopes up, anything can happen and I do hope from the bottom of my heart that the DIAC will honour what they said (for a change). I will be phoning the DIAC on Monday morning (staying up till 1:30am our time to do so, lol)

All the best and hope things go well with everyone!


----------



## Maz25

HermanB said:


> Ah well, another week gone with no good news at all. My faith in our agent has been restored . The one thing I must admit is that she is brutally honest and that is better. Just to let you guys know, I asked her if from her professional and personal point of view if we should get our visa before December. She said she hopes so, but it is impossible to say with the current processing times and with the new system coming into place.
> 
> So, with the risk of being the 'nasty' one, guys, do not get your hopes up, anything can happen and I do hope from the bottom of my heart that the DIAC will honour what they said (for a change). I will be phoning the DIAC on Monday morning (staying up till 1:30am our time to do so, lol)
> 
> All the best and hope things go well with everyone!


Have you tried going down the route of employer sponsorship? If my memory serves me right, you did post a while back that you are a teacher and to be honest, gaining sponsorship would be a lot easier for a teacher than it would be for other professions. If you secure sponsorship, then you just need to leave the country when your visa is ready to be granted and then come back on the new visa.

I'm trying to find employer sponsorship because with the rule change, it seems that every time my application gets a little bit closer to CO allocation, something else happens that sees it dropping right to the bottom of the pile again. As they say, 'by the time you make ends meet, they've moved the ends!' 
Plus, if you find another way to Oz, you've more or less achieved your goal and it would then not be such a big issue if the visa takes a bit longer than planned.


----------



## cic

guddu_skies said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for last 3 months, from the time i recieved 18th March email.
> 
> Fortunaltely I got my pre-grant letter today lane:
> 
> I wanted to share my timelines and process with you all: Hope It can be helpful for some of you:
> 
> 1) Visa Applied GSM - 175 : 27th AUG 2010
> 2) Recieved 18th March E-Mail
> 3) Added my Partner by submitting form 1022(Change of circumstances) 25/26 March.
> 4)Co Contacted 12 May : Asked for Medicals and Partner's document + PCC.
> 5) Medicals done 19 May.
> 6)My medicals referred and Partner's medical status shows recieved.
> 7)Medical finalised in 40 days i,e on 27th June.
> 8)All Documents MET on 28th June.
> 9) Visa Granted today
> 
> I Pray for all who are waiting for their visa, feel free to ask as many queries I'll be happy to answer if i could.
> 
> Cheers...
> Guddu


congo


----------



## cic

jaspreet.channa said:


> NINJA,
> Just to seek your expert opinion , we both applied same day, what could be the reason that you have got March 18 mail n i dont .
> Is that random ?


u are paper based or online


----------



## cic

iNinjaN said:


> No impact urjoos... Just our name has changed from priority 3 to priority 4... No impact in our processing
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


agreed


----------



## cic

geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am following this thread for while. I would like to call DIAC probably next week. Does anyone know the number I should call please! Also, I am using agent. Would it be a problem if I call myself?
> 
> I have applied 175 visa on 14/01/2011. I did get 18th march e-mail like many perople here. No news since then.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1300 364 613

call exactly at 09:00 hrs australian time


----------



## cic

randy00710 said:


> thanks voddy and rest of the people, on your comments,
> 
> after my medical were finalized on 27th may... That message has been there for over a month now... But with no change... I would appreciate if some one could give the diac number so i can call them and clarify it.. Since my agent is useless... Keep's telling me the same thing, they dont know when it will happen... !! At least i cant find out and keep my mind at ease, since i have a kid, i have to think about school. I heard that school starts in january in aussie, so i am hoping we could get the visa before september this year.
> 
> I read someone post, that we are in a batch process, i wonder how they are sorting it out, based on surnames, names, ielts results etc......
> 
> I think all of us have these taught in our heads about planning the future and we cant move forward cos of this process !!!
> 
> I hope it happens sooner for all of us !!!


1300 364 613


----------



## krishz

*Hi Guys,

This is the content that I'm going to write in my 3rd PLE...Please let me know anything to be included/excluded....

awaiting your response after which I shall sent it to DIAC *

Dear Sir/Madam

This is with reference to my application for immigration been filled under Subclass 175 during November 27, 2009.

I received a reply for my previous PLE that my visa application has been assigned to a case officer and a preliminary assessment will be conducted on my visa application to check if any documents are required.

Moreover my online status has been changed to MET on 5th April, 2011(except work related columns).Bringing to your kind notice that it would be almost 90days by 5th July, 2011.Since then there is no update in my case where still I am aware of the fact that the case officer will contact me only when there is a need.

I would be glad if you could provide a clarification for my queries:

1.Present status of my application and approximately when it willl be finalised?

2.Has the preliminary assessment completed? 

3.Name, contact details and which team my case officer belongs to?


----------



## cic

brajeshdave said:


> I think that due to new point system, the rate of lodging applications will reduce to 65%. The reasons are:
> 
> 1. It is not easy to get a "Superior English" score in IELTS for even Indians.
> 2. More experience level is required to obtain more points, people with less then 7 years of experience will find it difficult. Also people with >7 yrs of exp (specially in India), are tied up with other family commitments.
> 
> Chinese are not too different then Indians except for food
> 
> If India & China both are contributing >60% of migrants, I expect a drop in the number from these 2 countries.
> 
> Srilanka is also a significant contributor. Not sure if it impact them?


----------



## krishz

iNinjaN said:


> 100%.... Now priority 1 is split into 2 P1 and P2... nothing else. Hence no impact on us!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hi Ninjan,

This is the content of my 3rd PLE is this fine or anything to be altered please let me know now...so that I can send it immediately to DIAC...

Dear Sir/Madam

This is with reference to my application for immigration been filled under Subclass 175 during November 27, 2009.

I received a reply for my previous PLE that my visa application has been assigned to a case officer and a preliminary assessment will be conducted on my visa application to check if any documents are required.

Moreover my online status has been changed to MET on 5th April, 2011(except work related columns).Bringing to your kind notice that it would be almost 90days by 5th July, 2011.Since then there is no update in my case where still I am aware of the fact that the case officer will contact me only when there is a need.

I would be glad if you could provide a clarification for my queries:

1.Present status of my application and approximately when it willl be finalised?

2.Has the preliminary assessment completed? 

3.Name, contact details and which team my case officer belongs to?


----------



## cic

krishz said:


> *Hi Guys,
> 
> This is the content that I'm going to write in my 3rd PLE...Please let me know anything to be included/excluded....
> 
> awaiting your response after which I shall sent it to DIAC *
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> This is with reference to my application for immigration been filled under Subclass 175 during November 27, 2009.
> 
> I received a reply for my previous PLE that my visa application has been assigned to a case officer and a preliminary assessment will be conducted on my visa application to check if any documents are required.
> 
> Moreover my online status has been changed to MET on 5th April, 2011(except work related columns).Bringing to your kind notice that it would be almost 90days by 5th July, 2011.Since then there is no update in my case where still I am aware of the fact that the case officer will contact me only when there is a need.
> 
> I would be glad if you could provide a clarification for my queries:
> 
> 1.Present status of my application and approximately when it willl be finalised?
> 
> 2.Has the preliminary assessment completed?
> 
> 3.Name, contact details and which team my case officer belongs to?


i think its ok but raise ple on 6th


----------



## cic

rozam said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have a question regarding the client service charter information.
> in the Client Service Charter it is mentioned that Application in SOL 175 visas will last 18 months.
> Does any body know 18 months from which date , application???
> If so I am a Dec 09 applicant, it should not effect my application much.
> ANNY IDEAS??
> 
> thanks


date of initial application


----------



## krishz

cic said:


> i think its ok but raise ple on 6th


any specific reason to wait cic??


----------



## cic

krishz said:


> any specific reason to wait cic??


no

but just compete 90 days before raising ple again.


----------



## cic

melinscotland said:


> This is a total joke why bother sending the march 18 emails at all ...... It seems hardly anyone has had their visa granted .... It's so frustrating I feel totally in the dark ! Is there any point even calling them ?


yes it is beneficial

call 1300 364 613


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> You mean they need urine sample of my baby. he is just 1 year old and it would take forever for me to get him pee in to a container.. I thought infants dont need these tests.. are you sure?


Hai voddy

I am not sure about 1 year old ones. But they got a sample from my kid (6 year old)


----------



## HermanB

Maz25 said:


> Have you tried going down the route of employer sponsorship? If my memory serves me right, you did post a while back that you are a teacher and to be honest, gaining sponsorship would be a lot easier for a teacher than it would be for other professions. If you secure sponsorship, then you just need to leave the country when your visa is ready to be granted and then come back on the new visa.
> 
> I'm trying to find employer sponsorship because with the rule change, it seems that every time my application gets a little bit closer to CO allocation, something else happens that sees it dropping right to the bottom of the pile again. As they say, 'by the time you make ends meet, they've moved the ends!'
> Plus, if you find another way to Oz, you've more or less achieved your goal and it would then not be such a big issue if the visa takes a bit longer than planned.


We were considering that, but unfortunately I am the secondary applicant, wish a lot that we rather applied with myself as the primary, but what is done is done . And I do not think they really sponsor external auditors easily over there . So, only option left is to wait and see what happens .

All the best for you!!


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> We were considering that, but unfortunately I am the secondary applicant, wish a lot that we rather applied with myself as the primary, but what is done is done . And I do not think they really sponsor external auditors easily over there . So, only option left is to wait and see what happens .
> 
> All the best for you!!


I think they meant 457 visa which is employer sponsored temp visa. U could gain employment that way, and can bring you partner as a dependent where she too could work. Once the 175 visa is processed n approved, you guys will get a pre-grant which requires you to just travel out for few days and come back as PR.

457 works independently to 175, so in this case you can be primary applicant and you wife could be the dependant. Btw, I am working towards that at the moment too, as i dont trust DIAC words any longer...


----------



## iNinjaN

krishz said:


> Hi Ninjan,
> 
> This is the content of my 3rd PLE is this fine or anything to be altered please let me know now...so that I can send it immediately to DIAC...
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> This is with reference to my application for immigration been filled under Subclass 175 during November 27, 2009.
> 
> I received a reply for my previous PLE that my visa application has been assigned to a case officer and a preliminary assessment will be conducted on my visa application to check if any documents are required.
> 
> Moreover my online status has been changed to MET on 5th April, 2011(except work related columns).Bringing to your kind notice that it would be almost 90days by 5th July, 2011.Since then there is no update in my case where still I am aware of the fact that the case officer will contact me only when there is a need.
> 
> I would be glad if you could provide a clarification for my queries:
> 
> 1.Present status of my application and approximately when it willl be finalised?
> 
> 2.Has the preliminary assessment completed?
> 
> 3.Name, contact details and which team my case officer belongs to?


Sorry was the late response... Yeah it's ok... Just I would suggest you call as well... There u will get More satisfactory answer 

All the best 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> I think they meant 457 visa which is employer sponsored temp visa. U could gain employment that way, and can bring you partner as a dependent where she too could work. Once the 175 visa is processed n approved, you guys will get a pre-grant which requires you to just travel out for few days and come back as PR.
> 
> 457 works independently to 175, so in this case you can be primary applicant and you wife could be the dependant. Btw, I am working towards that at the moment too, as i dont trust DIAC words any longer...


Hm, doesn't it take a while to process the 457 as well though? And yeah, it would have been nice to have that so long, but in the long run I do not think it is worth it. And I am very scared that the 457 gets approved after the 175 and then overrides our 175.

So, I am a bit reluctant to take that risk, lol. Hope things go well soon over here, but we'll see . All the best amer!!


----------



## Maz25

HermanB said:


> Hm, doesn't it take a while to process the 457 as well though? And yeah, it would have been nice to have that so long, but in the long run I do not think it is worth it. And I am very scared that the 457 gets approved after the 175 and then overrides our 175.
> 
> So, I am a bit reluctant to take that risk, lol. Hope things go well soon over here, but we'll see . All the best amer!!


I did mean the 457 visa. It takes about 3 months or so to process the visa - in a lot of cases, less than that actually!

I only applied for my visa at the beginning of this year, so will definitely chance it if I get offered sponsorship.

Good luck with your visa application.


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> And I am very scared that the 457 gets approved after the 175 and then overrides our 175.
> 
> So, I am a bit reluctant to take that risk, lol.


Hi herman,
Are you sure of 457 overriding 175? Can you share the source for that?


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Hi herman,
> Are you sure of 457 overriding 175? Can you share the source for that?


Well, we considered applying for a working visa, our agent said we just need to be careful about our timing as a lot of times (if not all) the last visa to be granted is the that will be in use, i.e. if the 175 is granted let's say next week, and the 457 in 2 months, the 175 will be invalidated. How true this is, I am not sure, but I know our agent has been in the business for 10+ years, so, I'd rather not take the chance.

All the best!


----------



## tycsee

HermanB said:


> Well, we considered applying for a working visa, our agent said we just need to be careful about our timing as a lot of times (if not all) the last visa to be granted is the that will be in use, i.e. if the 175 is granted let's say next week, and the 457 in 2 months, the 175 will be invalidated. How true this is, I am not sure, but I know our agent has been in the business for 10+ years, so, I'd rather not take the chance.
> 
> All the best!


Wow. This now introduces another variable in the equation. I was planning to get mine renewed in a few weeks time - now I have to think about this. 

Can someone else please check and confirm this?


----------



## tycsee

HermanB said:


> Well, we considered applying for a working visa, our agent said we just need to be careful about our timing as a lot of times (if not all) the last visa to be granted is the that will be in use, i.e. if the 175 is granted let's say next week, and the 457 in 2 months, the 175 will be invalidated. How true this is, I am not sure, but I know our agent has been in the business for 10+ years, so, I'd rather not take the chance.
> 
> All the best!


Two more questions Herman which if you can ask your agent:

1. Would you not update the 175 application with form 1023 about the change in your circumstance - that you 've applied for a 457 ?

2. If your 175 is granted - can you not pull out the 457 visa application? How much time would a cancellation take?

Cheers


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Well, we considered applying for a working visa, our agent said we just need to be careful about our timing as a lot of times (if not all) the last visa to be granted is the that will be in use, i.e. if the 175 is granted let's say next week, and the 457 in 2 months, the 175 will be invalidated. How true this is, I am not sure, but I know our agent has been in the business for 10+ years, so, I'd rather not take the chance.
> 
> All the best!


one applicant/passport can only have one valid visa label on at the same time.

so if 175 approved first, then 457 approved, 175 will be invalid no matter whether you get visa labelled


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> one applicant/passport can only have one valid visa label on at the same time.
> 
> so if 175 approved first, then 457 approved, 175 will be invalid no matter whether you get visa labelled


Agreed, but what i am curious about is will DIAC approve 457 when they see that you already have 175? They would have our visa status updated real time. I know this because when I applied for ETA my visa status was updated immidiately in my application form. This was also the case when i entered and exited OZ last month, my status was realtime. So I wonder if the CO who looks at my visa status of 175, if approved, will he override that visa?

Secondly, assuming they made a mistake by overriding 175 with 457, can the revert their mistake? After all the approval for 175 has already given right?

Welcome your comment.


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> one applicant/passport can only have one valid visa label on at the same time.
> 
> so if 175 approved first, then 457 approved, 175 will be invalid no matter whether you get visa labelled


Any update in the chinese forum Lawren?


----------



## rachel1977

HermanB said:


> Yeah, we know some people in Melbourne, and I'm already registered with their teaching authority. Will just need them to ask for an extension of my membership as I cannot complete the professional development part (as I need to be in Oz to do that, lol). In your honest opinion, it is more livable than Taiwan hey?
> 
> All the best for you! To be honest, I do not expect us to have our visa by December, but one can only hope .


yes, Melbourne is a great place to live, well, except the weather. there are four seasons in a day. by the way, I wonder why you wanna finish professional development, is it compulsory? I receive an email from DIAC saying I need to get documents ready in 28 days after application lodged. but I haven't done my IELTS yet. I don't know if it will be ok to hand in IELTs result after 28 days.


----------



## HAYS

rachel1977 said:


> yes, Melbourne is a great place to live, well, except the weather. there are four seasons in a day. by the way, I wonder why you wanna finish professional development, is it compulsory? I receive an email from DIAC saying I need to get documents ready in 28 days after application lodged. *but I haven't done my IELTS yet. I don't know if it will be ok to hand in IELTs result after 28 days*.


Hi Rachel,

How did you manage to bypass text filed that is asking for your IELTS report number?

I was under the impression that you can't submit your application without 4*6's on your IELTS report (Bregel case) and then resubmit newer IELTS test results.

Cheers


----------



## Lawren4

amer said:


> Any update in the chinese forum Lawren?


nope, chinese applicants are in no surprise. no new CO allocation from 1st Jul 2011.

but i believe COs' coming very soon. coz AUG 2010 applicant are all cleared(CO or grant) according to chinese forum. now the problem is no SEP applicant get CO. wait for the first...

Lawrence


----------



## rachel1977

HAYS said:


> Hi Rachel,
> 
> How did you manage to bypass text filed that is asking for your IELTS report number?
> 
> I was under the impression that you can't submit your application without 4*6's on your IELTS report (Bregel case) and then resubmit newer IELTS test results.
> 
> Cheers


there are options for IELTS. have you done the IELTS test? option 1: yes, please provide result number. option 2: no, have you scheduled the test date...something like this, I choose No. and it lead me to the final page.


----------



## HAYS

Lawren4 said:


> nope, chinese applicants are in no surprise. no new CO allocation from 1st Jul 2011.
> 
> but i believe COs' coming very soon. coz AUG 2010 applicant are all cleared(CO or grant) according to chinese forum. now the problem is no SEP applicant get CO. wait for the first...
> 
> Lawrence


Thanks for an update Lawren. I am monitoring your forum too .

Cheers


----------



## statue

They have released new update on timelines, but 175 are still on 10-July-2010


----------



## rachel1977

Lawren4 said:


> nope, chinese applicants are in no surprise. no new CO allocation from 1st Jul 2011.
> 
> but i believe COs' coming very soon. coz AUG 2010 applicant are all cleared(CO or grant) according to chinese forum. now the problem is no SEP applicant get CO. wait for the first...
> 
> Lawrence


may I join the Chinese forum too? what meant by SEP applicant?


----------



## HAYS

rachel1977 said:


> there are options for IELTS. have you done the IELTS test? option 1: yes, please provide result number. option 2: no, have you scheduled the test date...something like this, I choose No. and it lead me to the final page.


Oh, i didn't know that.

I hope someone else is going to comment about your situation.
I am not sure what happens if one submits their visa application without IELTS.

My understanding is that you need to have at least 'competent' level of English language at the time of submission and then can resubmit your IELTS result until CO is allocated to your case. But if no IELTS is submitted. Well, I am not sure what will happen then.

Cheers


----------



## toti

Lawren4 said:


> nope, chinese applicants are in no surprise. no new CO allocation from 1st Jul 2011.
> 
> but i believe COs' coming very soon. coz AUG 2010 applicant are all cleared(CO or grant) according to chinese forum. now the problem is no SEP applicant get CO. wait for the first...
> 
> Lawrence


hellllo ... im here , i'm 29-Aug applicant not heared any thing till now

may be the wrong in me , i should consult ENT doctor , then i may hear from CO


----------



## HAYS

statue said:


> They have released new update on timelines, but 175 are still on 10-July-2010


Most importantly they removed a sentence , which stated that updates are done every fortnight. 
I am not sure how it will work now. :juggle:


----------



## HAYS

toti said:


> hellllo ... im here , *i'm 29-Aug applicant* not heared any thing till now
> 
> may be the wrong in me , i should consult ENT doctor , then i may hear from CO


But your signature says 10th August? 
Cheers


----------



## yks

tycsee said:


> Wow. This now introduces another variable in the equation. I was planning to get mine renewed in a few weeks time - now I have to think about this.
> 
> Can someone else please check and confirm this?



This is very much true.

You need to be careful when you are applying for more than One visa.

The one granted the last nullifies all the previous visa.

So if you get 175 and then later on yuor 457 gets granted....your 175 will be over written by 457.

I am 100 percent sure about this.

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## HAYS

Lets hope that this week we will have lots of CO allocations & visa grants .


----------



## rachel1977

HAYS said:


> Oh, i didn't know that.
> 
> I hope someone else is going to comment about your situation.
> I am not sure what happens if one submits their visa application without IELTS.
> 
> My understanding is that you need to have at least 'competent' level of English language at the time of submission and then can resubmit your IELTS result until CO is allocated to your case. But if no IELTS is submitted. Well, I am not sure what will happen then.
> 
> Cheers


if I chosen competent level of English, then the result is required. so, I can not choose competent level. I read from Booklet 6 that I have prior to time of decision to submit my IELTS result. that's why I am doing this. but maybe it is varies case by case. so..wish me luck.....


----------



## toti

HAYS said:


> But your signature says 10th August?
> Cheers


it means Aug 2010 , exactly 29-Aug-2010


----------



## HAYS

rachel1977 said:


> if I chosen competent level of English, then the result is required. so, I can not choose competent level. I read from Booklet 6 that I have prior to time of decision to submit my IELTS result. that's why I am doing this. but maybe it is varies case by case. so..wish me luck.....



Well, i hope you are right. I would be worried if i were you though. It is like playing with fire. Believe me, you don't want to mess with guys from DIAC. They will use any excuse to refuse one's visa application.


----------



## HAYS

toti said:


> it means Aug 2010 , exactly 29-Aug-2010


Silly me. Now i get it


----------



## toti

HAYS said:


> Silly me. Now i get it


no worries 

hope that you will get ur Visa Grant coming few days

GOD Helps


----------



## KL_User

Hi everyone,

How come in the last update, dated 1st July, for 175, there's been no progress at all from the last update i.e. both showing 10th July 2010 ? Have priorities been changed again or something else cropped up ? Anyone have any ideas as to why ......

Thanks


----------



## Lawren4

rachel1977 said:


> may I join the Chinese forum too? what meant by SEP applicant?


of coz
you are welcome!
if you have difficuly in reading simplified chinese, just contact me.

SEP means who applied in SEP 2010...

good luck

Lawrence


----------



## HAYS

toti said:


> no worries
> 
> hope that you will get ur Visa Grant coming few days
> 
> GOD Helps


Thanks toti. 

I really hope that i can put this visa fiasco behind me ASAP.

Will let you know as soon as it is granted .

Cheers


----------



## rachel1977

HAYS said:


> Well, i hope you are right. I would be worried if i were you though. It is like playing with fire. Believe me, you don't want to mess with guys from DIAC. They will use excuse to refuse one's visa application.


yes, I am worried too. but, seems no choices at this stage. luck is the most important think I need.


----------



## rachel1977

Lawren4 said:


> of coz
> you are welcome!
> if you have difficuly in reading simplified chinese, just contact me.
> 
> SEP means who applied in SEP 2010...
> 
> good luck
> 
> Lawrence


where could I access Chinese forum?


----------



## HAYS

KL_User said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How come in the last update, dated 1st July, for 175, there's been no progress at all from the last update i.e. both showing 10th July 2010 ? Have priorities been changed again or something else cropped up ? Anyone have any ideas as to why ......
> 
> Thanks


Umm, let me guess. It's done simply because they can get away with it. 
It's not what you wanted/needed to hear, but it's reality. :ranger:

Cheers


----------



## HAYS

rachel1977 said:


> yes, I am worried too. but, seems no choices at this stage. luck is the most important think I need.


Do you meet new points test, just in case if this visa application is invalid?

just type in *hioz *and use google translate program ;-) <- for Chinese forum that is .


----------



## Lawren4

HAYS said:


> Do you meet new points test, just in case if this visa application is invalid?
> 
> just type in *hioz *and use google translate program ;-) <- for Chinese forum that is .


great HAYS!
you are more familiar with chinese forum than me!
haha


----------



## Lawren4

chinese forum update:

a 176 SMP (PG2) applicant get CO today(4th Jul 2011)

occupation: 261111 ict business analyst
Queensland SMP
elodge 176 on 13th Jun 2011

Lawrence


----------



## HAYS

Lawren4 said:


> great HAYS!
> you are more familiar with chinese forum than me!
> haha


I told ya that i am a notorious Chinese forum stalker 

Cheers


----------



## amer

KL_User said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How come in the last update, dated 1st July, for 175, there's been no progress at all from the last update i.e. both showing 10th July 2010 ? Have priorities been changed again or something else cropped up ? Anyone have any ideas as to why ......
> 
> Thanks


This is my guess, there are 8 occupation which is included in new sol from 2011 july. So these applications will be processed 1st if the application date is older than july2010.


----------



## Lawren4

amer said:


> This is my guess, there are 8 occupation which is included in new sol from 2011 july. So these applications will be processed 1st if the application date is older than july2010.


agreed.
that's fair if only according to the lodgement date order...


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> hellllo ... im here , i'm 29-Aug applicant not heared any thing till now
> 
> may be the wrong in me , i should consult ENT doctor , then i may hear from CO


Hi Toti. Have you tried calling DIAC to ask about your status?
If CO has not been already allocated, I think you can expect one very soon as most of the August applications have been allocated with COs.


----------



## HermanB

rachel1977 said:


> there are options for IELTS. have you done the IELTS test? option 1: yes, please provide result number. option 2: no, have you scheduled the test date...something like this, I choose No. and it lead me to the final page.


Hi. I wish I could help you on that one, but I am not sure myself. We are using an agent and we got all of our docs together prior to lodgment to be safe. I hope that everything works out. We are used to different weather all the time, lately Johannesburg has been like that .

All the best!


----------



## HermanB

I do not even know if calling them is worth it, as they can still say whatever they want and then turn around and change their minds. Even so, I will stay up till 1:30 am to phone them tomorrow as I could not do so today, had to sleep .

My prediction for our case: Finalised next year February at this pace .

Good luck everyone!


----------



## alfiat

HermanB said:


> Hi. I wish I could help you on that one, but I am not sure myself. We are using an agent and we got all of our docs together prior to lodgment to be safe. I hope that everything works out. We are used to different weather all the time, lately Johannesburg has been like that .
> 
> All the best!


Herman....did you call DIAC on Saturday? Got any updates from them?


Just saw your latest post..... let us know tomorrow about your call.


----------



## HermanB

alfiat said:


> Herman....did you call DIAC on Saturday? Got any updates from them?
> 
> 
> Just saw your latest post..... let us know tomorrow about your call.


Will do, but doubt I will have any useful info though as I have this nagging feeling that we (wife and I) should just carry on as if we never applied for this visa. Even our agent suggested we should, otherwise it'll drive us (especially me) crazy .

I will let you know how it went. All the best!


----------



## alfiat

HermanB said:


> Will do, but doubt I will have any useful info though as I have this nagging feeling that we (wife and I) should just carry on as if we never applied for this visa. Even our agent suggested we should, otherwise it'll drive us (especially me) crazy .
> 
> I will let you know how it went. All the best!



Yes, it's a good idea to carry on as per normal. Do not think about it too much.... but of course this is easier said than done.

However, I have a strong feeling your time for CO allocation or grant is coming soon. Most August applications have been assigned a CO or been granted a visa. We should see more September and October applicants being assigned a CO in the coming weeks. Don't be disheartened by DIAC not keeping to the 18th March e-mail. They are more or less still processing according to lodgement date...... a least that is how I feel.


----------



## zoranl

Good morning guys,

Hopefully this week will be filled with lots of CO allocations and visa grants.

No news with my case. I raised a PLE on Friday July 01, and awaiting an answer. I inquired about whether I have a CO allocated or not. We shall see what the answer will be in a couple of days.

Of course, congratulations to everyone who got the CO's or visa grants.

Stay positive.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## toti

alfiat said:


> Hi Toti. Have you tried calling DIAC to ask about your status?
> If CO has not been already allocated, I think you can expect one very soon as most of the August applications have been allocated with COs.


i will check with my agent , as i have said before that i cannot contact DIAC , they will only give information to agent not to me


----------



## atul07

*Got visa!!!*



atul07 said:


> Guys i have some great news, today i checked my application online, and the status has changed to "Application being processed further" and all the documents are MET.. i am just waiting for my agent to come online to check if he has received any email from DIAC.. I wasn't expecting this so soon.. i hope and i am sure that each one of us are going to get a CO/grant soon.. I will pray for you all.. Good Luck to all of you..
> 
> lane:


Hey Guys.. i checked my application online and it was there!! I got my PR wohooo.. very happy.. cannot describe.. this was the monday i was waiting for.. a big thanks to the P3 club family here.. we all have each others back at a time when patience is the key.. i would like to wish you all good luck with your visa.. it will arrive very soon.. till last thursday it was nothing.. and suddenly today i have my visa.. i will pray you all get your visa very soon. Best Wishes..


----------



## alfiat

atul07 said:


> Hey Guys.. i checked my application online and it was there!! I got my PR wohooo.. very happy.. cannot describe.. this was the monday i was waiting for.. a big thanks to the P3 club family here.. we all have each others back at a time when patience is the key.. i would like to wish you all good luck with your visa.. it will arrive very soon.. till last thursday it was nothing.. and suddenly today i have my visa.. i will pray you all get your visa very soon. Best Wishes..


First grant of the week in this forum. Congrats!


----------



## toti

alfiat said:


> First grant of the week in this forum. Congrats!


many congrats ..

first Nov 10 in this forum who got Grant


----------



## HermanB

atul07 said:


> Hey Guys.. i checked my application online and it was there!! I got my PR wohooo.. very happy.. cannot describe.. this was the monday i was waiting for.. a big thanks to the P3 club family here.. we all have each others back at a time when patience is the key.. i would like to wish you all good luck with your visa.. it will arrive very soon.. till last thursday it was nothing.. and suddenly today i have my visa.. i will pray you all get your visa very soon. Best Wishes..


Congratz!!!


----------



## uroojs

atul07 said:


> Hey Guys.. i checked my application online and it was there!! I got my PR wohooo.. very happy.. cannot describe.. this was the monday i was waiting for.. a big thanks to the P3 club family here.. we all have each others back at a time when patience is the key.. i would like to wish you all good luck with your visa.. it will arrive very soon.. till last thursday it was nothing.. and suddenly today i have my visa.. i will pray you all get your visa very soon. Best Wishes..



Congrats!

Can u plz share ur timelines?


----------



## atul07

uroojs said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can u plz share ur timelines?


thanks.. these are my timelines

VE 175: Applied 19th Nov 2010
Medicals: Jan 2011
PCC: May 2011
CO: 30th June 2011
VISA: 4th July 2011

Received 18th March email.


----------



## Lawren4

atul07 said:


> Hey Guys.. i checked my application online and it was there!! I got my PR wohooo.. very happy.. cannot describe.. this was the monday i was waiting for.. a big thanks to the P3 club family here.. we all have each others back at a time when patience is the key.. i would like to wish you all good luck with your visa.. it will arrive very soon.. till last thursday it was nothing.. and suddenly today i have my visa.. i will pray you all get your visa very soon. Best Wishes..


congratz!!


----------



## F1-CUF

got my 175 grant too, today.


----------



## Lawren4

atul07 said:


> thanks.. these are my timelines
> 
> VE 175: Applied 19th Nov 2010
> Medicals: Jan 2011
> PCC: May 2011
> CO: 30th June 2011
> VISA: 4th July 2011
> 
> Received 18th March email.


hi atul07,

what's your occupation?


----------



## Lawren4

F1-CUF said:


> got my 175 grant too, today.


congratulation!


----------



## iNinjaN

atul07 said:


> Hey Guys.. i checked my application online and it was there!! I got my PR wohooo.. very happy.. cannot describe.. this was the monday i was waiting for.. a big thanks to the P3 club family here.. we all have each others back at a time when patience is the key.. i would like to wish you all good luck with your visa.. it will arrive very soon.. till last thursday it was nothing.. and suddenly today i have my visa.. i will pray you all get your visa very soon. Best Wishes..


Congrats atul!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

F1-CUF said:


> got my 175 grant too, today.


Congrats!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## krishz

alfiat said:


> First grant of the week in this forum. Congrats!


Many congratz good luck for your future in OZ land!!!!!!!


----------



## krishz

Guyz raised my 3rd PLE today.....


----------



## atul07

F1-CUF said:


> got my 175 grant too, today.


congratulations..


----------



## atul07

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats atul!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks Ninja.. good luck to you too.. best wishes!!


----------



## atul07

Lawren4 said:


> hi atul07,
> 
> what's your occupation?


Hi Lawren, my occupation is Analyst Programmer


----------



## Dhawal

Congrats atul for the visa grant.All the best the future move.


----------



## SlimNeo

Hi atul07,
congratulation.. !!!  . You have done through an agent ..? indian/aus ?

-Neo-


----------



## Lawren4

atul07 said:


> Hi Lawren, my occupation is Analyst Programmer


thanks for sharing.

you didnot mention a CO allocation time, so was it a direct GRANT?

anyway, Nov 2010 applicant is so lucky......


----------



## atul07

Dhawal said:


> Congrats atul for the visa grant.All the best the future move.


Thanks Dhawal.. good luck to you too..


----------



## atul07

Lawren4 said:


> thanks for sharing.
> 
> you didnot mention a CO allocation time, so was it a direct GRANT?
> 
> anyway, Nov 2010 applicant is so lucky......


Hi Lawren, i have mentioned my CO allocation date and it was 30th June 2011, on this day my application status changed to being processed further, and today i got my grant 

Thank you and good luck to you too..


----------



## Lawren4

atul07 said:


> thanks.. these are my timelines
> 
> VE 175: Applied 19th Nov 2010
> Medicals: Jan 2011
> PCC: May 2011
> CO: 30th June 2011
> VISA: 4th July 2011
> 
> Received 18th March email.


ok you have CO on 30th June 2011

sorry i missed this part.

congratz!


----------



## atul07

SlimNeo said:


> Hi atul07,
> congratulation.. !!!  . You have done through an agent ..? indian/aus ?
> 
> -Neo-


Hey Neo.. thanks a lot.. i had gone through an Indian agent..


----------



## Indus

atul07 said:


> Hey Neo.. thanks a lot.. i had gone through an Indian agent..


Congrats Atul for your grant


----------



## voddy

F1-CUF said:


> got my 175 grant too, today.


congratulation!


----------



## voddy

Hey Atul,
many congratulations!


----------



## voddy

F1-CUF said:


> got my 175 grant too, today.


You applied in 2009?


----------



## Lawren4

Atul,

i would like to express the congratulation on behalf of someone whose chinese forum user id is dxxxs.
he said your CO taking only 4 days for final decision is really efficient.

original post on chinese forum
http://www.hioz.net/ibbs/redirect.php?goto=findpost&pid=3574169&ptid=959931

Lawrence


----------



## alfiat

Lawren4 said:


> anyway, Nov 2010 applicant is so lucky......


Too bad I am not one of them.... hopefully soon.


----------



## tycsee

Folks, is it possible for someone to get a direct grant without CO asking for Medicals to be done if everything else is in order including pcc n form 80?


----------



## Carol E

Many Congratulations to atual07 and F1-CUF :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo

tycsee said:


> Folks, is it possible for someone to get a direct grant without CO asking for Medicals to be done if everything else is in order including pcc n form 80?


Nops .. not possible..

btw can you share your time lines.. 

-neo-


----------



## NewInPerth

Hi 
I'm just wondering if anyone knows how the processing of 175 applications is going on.. I mean I can see some with Nov'2010 applications been granted visa whereas others in Aug'2010 still waiting for a CO. I would've imagined that the processing was happening in a sequence but it appears to me all random. Any clues?


----------



## tycsee

SlimNeo said:


> Nops .. not possible..
> 
> btw can you share your time lines..
> 
> -neo-


You sure? It does seem like a legal requirement for them, isn't it?


----------



## JohnAnton

NewInPerth said:


> Hi
> I'm just wondering if anyone knows how the processing of 175 applications is going on.. I mean I can see some with Nov'2010 applications been granted visa whereas others in Aug'2010 still waiting for a CO. I would've imagined that the processing was happening in a sequence but it appears to me all random. Any clues?


I think they are not processing applications chronologically but in batches assigned to different CO Teams. Some teams work faster than the others, thus resulting to the discrepancy. 

They also seem to miss out some applications at times. So if you feel left out while everyone else got CO, make a follow up. 
just my 2 cents.


----------



## HermanB

Very quiet today...


----------



## atul07

Indus said:


> Congrats Atul for your grant


thanks indus, good luck to you too..


----------



## atul07

voddy said:


> Hey Atul,
> many congratulations!


Thanks Voddy.. i wish you get your grant soon.. Good Luck


----------



## atul07

Lawren4 said:


> Atul,
> 
> i would like to express the congratulation on behalf of someone whose chinese forum user id is dxxxs.
> he said your CO taking only 4 days for final decision is really efficient.
> 
> original post on chinese forum
> http://www.hioz.net/ibbs/redirect.php?goto=findpost&pid=3574169&ptid=959931
> 
> Lawrence


Thanks Lawren.. even it was a pleasant surprise for me to get a final decision so soon.. but this just shows that DIAC is working at a good pace, and all of us in this forum should expect a direct grant or a CO very soon.. i wont be surprised if quite a few of us get to hear more good news in the coming days..


----------



## botero82

Congrats Atul


----------



## randy00710

*Pirority group 3 to 4*

Hi Guys,

Just need your advice on this !! my agent send me email today and tell me that i have been moved from P3 to P4 according to the new law set by DIAC on 1st July, since my occupation list falls under P4 (ICT Business Analyst) and i have applied on the 20th November 2010 under 176 family sponsored, and see on a weekly basis alot of November application are getting CO or else granted. But according to the new process time under P4 it will take 18 months. I also received the 18 march letter... how funny it could get !!! i doesn't make sense !!!

Please need your advice !!


----------



## atul07

botero82 said:


> Congrats Atul


thanks very much.. good luck to you..


----------



## atul07

randy00710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just need your advice on this !! my agent send me email today and tell me that i have been moved from P3 to P4 according to the new law set by DIAC on 1st July, since my occupation list falls under P4 (ICT Business Analyst) and i have applied on the 20th November 2010 under 176 family sponsored, and see on a weekly basis alot of November application are getting CO or else granted. But according to the new process time under P4 it will take 18 months. I also received the 18 march letter... how funny it could get !!! i doesn't make sense !!!
> 
> Please need your advice !!


Hi randy00710, sure our visa subclass is moved from P3 to P4, but they have actually split P1 into P1 and P2, and hence we have moved down, and since you have applied before these rule changes, this will have no impact on your processing times, as you also received the 18th march email, you should have a CO or a grant (if you have front loaded everything) soon. Good Luck..


----------



## HermanB

What a waste of time and money, got absolutely no information, not like Ninja . Screw this, guess all we can do is wait .


----------



## Onynz

HermanB said:


> What a waste of time and money, got absolutely no information, not like Ninja . Screw this, guess all we can do is wait .


Why Herman? How did the call went?


----------



## HermanB

Onynz said:


> Why Herman? How did the call went?


It's freakin after 2am here, and all the person could say is that in his experience, 175 visas are very unpredictable and we should not expect the visa before mid next year . This is just crap


----------



## HermanB

*Temporary visa vs permanent*

The one other thing I did find out however, one can apply for a temporary visa and even if it's granted after permanent one, the permanent one will not be overridden. But if anyone wants to do this, please make 100% it is like this.


----------



## HermanB

*Just another generic response*

Well, I held on again, for over an hour to hear what is happening. Just to get the generic 'by 30 September' response, and that our case has been highlighted due to us receiving the 18 March mail. Thus, we do not have a case officer yet and I do not expect us to have one soon. 15 euros later and still nowhere . Going to bed now (2:50am), and just screw this whole process!!!

Good luck to everyone waiting like us.


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> The one other thing I did find out however, one can apply for a temporary visa and even if it's granted after permanent one, the permanent one will not be overridden. But if anyone wants to do this, please make 100% it is like this.


Oh no! This is really crap. Mixed information from DIAC.

I just called DIAC today morning, got connected quite fast. Took ninja's advice and just enquired regarding my visa status. He said no CO yet. Then he asked if I got the letter and I said yes. Itseems my application is flagged as letter recepient with no CO and the new official dateline is Sept 30. I pressed him to give me off the record date but he refused.

I then enquired on 457 and was passed on to another officer. He said you can apply but you must withdraw the application if you get 175 earlier. Otherwise 457 will take precedence if approved later than 175!!! I asked what if both visas get approved on sameday but 457 later by few hours? He said then 457 will take precedence and you will need to submit fresh 175 application!!!

Now we have 2 contradicting advice coming from DIAC!


----------



## JohnAnton

Different customer service operators from DIAC have difference personalities, moods and opinions so their answers vary. But I think that is better than having them say a scripted standard answers to possible questions we might raise.

I gues we need to wait for the next ASPC update to know what the 175 movement is. If it stays with the same ratio (as it has been for the past months) of:

2 weeks = 2 months movement,

then, 2010 will be finished somewhere within August 2011. 

we have to wait until July 14 or 15 for the next update since the last one was on
July 1 though it was not really an update but a re-categorization of the June 20 update.


----------



## rachel1977

HermanB said:


> Well, I held on again, for over an hour to hear what is happening. Just to get the generic 'by 30 September' response, and that our case has been highlighted due to us receiving the 18 March mail. Thus, we do not have a case officer yet and I do not expect us to have one soon. 15 euros later and still nowhere . Going to bed now (2:50am), and just screw this whole process!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting like us.



why are you calling ?


----------



## rozam

HermanB said:


> Well, I held on again, for over an hour to hear what is happening. Just to get the generic 'by 30 September' response, and that our case has been highlighted due to us receiving the 18 March mail. Thus, we do not have a case officer yet and I do not expect us to have one soon. 15 euros later and still nowhere . Going to bed now (2:50am), and just screw this whole process!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting like us.


Herman,.
You should cheer up. Thid is not the end of the world. Some unaware officer told nothing special, and only said that yoj don't have a co, it's ok the timeline showd july 2010, there is nothing to worry, your time is approaching, and as u have straight forwrded all the docs u may have a straight grant, good luck, and be positive for the thngs to go positively, the mood and direction mke 50% of what is to happen, do direct your power positively


----------



## voddy

rozam said:


> Herman,.
> You should cheer up. Thid is not the end of the world. Some unaware officer told nothing special, and only said that yoj don't have a co, it's ok the timeline showd july 2010, there is nothing to worry, your time is approaching, and as u have straight forwrded all the docs u may have a straight grant, good luck, and be positive for the thngs to go positively, the mood and direction mke 50% of what is to happen, do direct your power positively


ya I agree with *rozam*, you should not worry because the official processing time hasn't reached you yet.


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi Herman,

I think they are almost through with August 2010. 

Now very close to Oct 2010. cheers.


----------



## rachel1977

JohnAnton said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> I think they are almost through with August 2010.
> 
> Now very close to Oct 2010. cheers.


yes, I saw the Chinese Forum, August 2010 just be granted. so..October will be processing soon, I guess


----------



## amer

rachel1977 said:


> yes, I saw the Chinese Forum, August 2010 just be granted. so..October will be processing soon, I guess


I thought after Aug is Sept... *kidding*


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> What a waste of time and money, got absolutely no information, not like Ninja . Screw this, guess all we can do is wait .


What did they say?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

another Aug applicant got straight grant in another forum


----------



## JohnAnton

amer said:


> I thought after Aug is Sept... *kidding*



yup it is supposed to be sept but they do in batches and do not seem to process applications chronologically so they can be processing Sept and Oct applicants at the same time i think. 

currently 1 week current time = 1 month allocation time so october 2010 is not that far from now.


----------



## HAYS

HermanB said:


> It's freakin after 2am here, and all the person could say is that in his experience, 175 visas are very unpredictable and we should not expect the visa before mid next year . This is just crap


What a bummer Herman. I am speechless to say the least.
As someone mentioned it earlier, some operators can be very unhelpful, while others are really good. At least they gave you 30th September 2011 deadline, that’s better than nothing.

Just an update on my medicals. I contacted HOC today and was pleasantly surprised when they told me that they expect to finalise my medicals in the next couple of days.
Ninja’s prediction looks more real now, after hearing that. This could be the week when I get my visa.


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> What a bummer Herman. I am speechless to say the least.
> As someone mentioned it earlier, some operators can be very unhelpful, while others are really good. At least they gave you 30th September 2011 deadline, that’s better than nothing.
> 
> Just an update on my medicals. I contacted HOC today and was pleasantly surprised when they told me that they expect to finalise my medicals in the next couple of days.
> Ninja’s prediction looks more real now, after hearing that. This could be the week when I get my visa.


Hope u get ur visa by 9th July!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## F1-CUF

voddy said:


> You applied in 2009?


Thanks voddy,

Yes I applied in 2009, in October.


----------



## Asadns

amer said:


> Oh no! This is really crap. Mixed information from DIAC.
> 
> I just called DIAC today morning, got connected quite fast. Took ninja's advice and just enquired regarding my visa status. He said no CO yet. Then he asked if I got the letter and I said yes. Itseems my application is flagged as letter recepient with no CO and the new official dateline is Sept 30. I pressed him to give me off the record date but he refused.
> 
> I then enquired on 457 and was passed on to another officer. He said you can apply but you must withdraw the application if you get 175 earlier. Otherwise 457 will take precedence if approved later than 175!!! I asked what if both visas get approved on sameday but 457 later by few hours? He said then 457 will take precedence and you will need to submit fresh 175 application!!!
> 
> Now we have 2 contradicting advice coming from DIAC!


Hello Guys!!!
Relating to the above issue of two applications, i can tell you my case. I applied for 175 and my wife getting sponsorship so thinking to go for 457. But definately on my application she was included as secondary applicant and now vice versa.
Any suggestions????:juggle:


----------



## amer

Asadns said:


> Hello Guys!!!
> Relating to the above issue of two applications, i can tell you my case. I applied for 175 and my wife getting sponsorship so thinking to go for 457. But definately on my application she was included as secondary applicant and now vice versa.
> Any suggestions????:juggle:


Hi Asadns,

Have you applied for 457? Since you already have a CO, why dont you email and ask the CO whether its ok to apply for 457 and the risks related to that.


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> It's freakin after 2am here, and all the person could say is that in his experience, 175 visas are very unpredictable and we should not expect the visa before mid next year . This is just crap


Herman I bet the person u spoke was not in a good mood at all... U will definitely get a co or grant by this weekend I hope !!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Asadns

amer said:


> Hi Asadns,
> 
> Have you applied for 457? Since you already have a CO, why dont you email and ask the CO whether its ok to apply for 457 and the risks related to that.


Hi there,
Primary applicant of 175 is myself and my wife will be the applicant for 457. So asking CO already allocated and working on my application i.e 175 will not be able to gie any answer. 
Any comments....


----------



## HermanB

Sorry guys, I was just very tired with previous posts, it was very early in the morning. I know I shouldn't complain, it's just the contradiction really gets to me. I called and it was not what I hoped for, but hey, at least I got some info .

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## HermanB

rachel1977 said:


> why are you calling ?


Hi. Well, we received the 18 March mail as well and people after us are getting CO's and grants, so, I wanted to know the status of our allocation, not too much success though .


----------



## zoranl

Hi guys,

Just a small update on my case. I raised a PLE to DIAC on July 01, 2011 regarding the status of my application. I noted in the PLE that I applied for the visa on August 23, 2010 and that I haven't heard anything regarding my status except the March 18 email. And that I am kindly asking for the update on the status of my application. Also asked them whether the CO will be allocated shortly or maybe I have one assessing my case already. 

They have replied today this, quoting: 

"Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Your enquiry has been referred to your case officer for their attention and appropriate action.

For any further enquiries about the application you have lodged please refer to our website using the following link General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


Yours sincerely"


So I guess I have the CO. I don't know when I got her or him but I am glad they are assessing my case.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## aswe

HAYS said:


> What a bummer Herman. I am speechless to say the least.
> As someone mentioned it earlier, some operators can be very unhelpful, while others are really good. At least they gave you 30th September 2011 deadline, that’s better than nothing.
> 
> Just an update on my medicals. I contacted HOC today and was pleasantly surprised when they told me that they expect to finalise my medicals in the next couple of days.
> Ninja’s prediction looks more real now, after hearing that. This could be the week when I get my visa.


Hai Hays,

When did your medicals received at HOC. I think they are now processing early June . My medical received date is 18/06/2011.


----------



## HermanB

zoranl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a small update on my case. I raised a PLE to DIAC on July 01, 2011 regarding the status of my application. I noted in the PLE that I applied for the visa on August 23, 2010 and that I haven't heard anything regarding my status except the March 18 email. And that I am kindly asking for the update on the status of my application. Also asked them whether the CO will be allocated shortly or maybe I have one assessing my case already.
> 
> They have replied today this, quoting:
> 
> "Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Your enquiry has been referred to your case officer for their attention and appropriate action.
> 
> For any further enquiries about the application you have lodged please refer to our website using the following link General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely"
> 
> 
> So I guess I have the CO. I don't know when I got her or him but I am glad they are assessing my case.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


That is very good news!!! At least they are looking an financial people . All the best Zoran


----------



## toti

zoranl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a small update on my case. I raised a PLE to DIAC on July 01, 2011 regarding the status of my application. I noted in the PLE that I applied for the visa on August 23, 2010 and that I haven't heard anything regarding my status except the March 18 email. And that I am kindly asking for the update on the status of my application. Also asked them whether the CO will be allocated shortly or maybe I have one assessing my case already.
> 
> They have replied today this, quoting:
> 
> "Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Your enquiry has been referred to your case officer for their attention and appropriate action.
> 
> For any further enquiries about the application you have lodged please refer to our website using the following link General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely"
> 
> 
> So I guess I have the CO. I don't know when I got her or him but I am glad they are assessing my case.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


hi Zoran

for sure you have been allocated to CO 
since you have uploaded Meds and PCC , DIAC processing reached to Aug 2010 (Except me  ) , so excepect that u will get your direct grant this week or max next week

all the best 

GOD Bless


----------



## zoranl

HermanB said:


> That is very good news!!! At least they are looking an financial people . All the best Zoran


Thanks Herman. I must say I didn't expect that kind of answer from DIAC, but It is really a good news. I guess financial people are on the move.

Take care and just stay positive. 

Zoran


----------



## Dhawal

Off Topic something about aus:

An earthquake of moderate intensity shook the Australian state of Victoria today though there were no reports of any damage or casualty. The quake was felt at 11.32 am (local time) and its intensity was registered at 4.4 on the Richter scale.


----------



## iNinjaN

zoranl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a small update on my case. I raised a PLE to DIAC on July 01, 2011 regarding the status of my application. I noted in the PLE that I applied for the visa on August 23, 2010 and that I haven't heard anything regarding my status except the March 18 email. And that I am kindly asking for the update on the status of my application. Also asked them whether the CO will be allocated shortly or maybe I have one assessing my case already.
> 
> They have replied today this, quoting:
> 
> "Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Your enquiry has been referred to your case officer for their attention and appropriate action.
> 
> For any further enquiries about the application you have lodged please refer to our website using the following link General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> Yours sincerely"
> 
> So I guess I have the CO. I don't know when I got her or him but I am glad they are assessing my case.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


Yes zoran!!! Congrats!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## zoranl

toti said:


> hi Zoran
> 
> for sure you have been allocated to CO
> since you have uploaded Meds and PCC , DIAC processing reached to Aug 2010 (Except me  ) , so excepect that u will get your direct grant this week or max next week
> 
> all the best
> 
> GOD Bless


Thanks toti. Lets hope that DIAC will finish the processing of my application very soon. And also for all the other Accountants and financial occupations.

Of course, all the best to the others and a lots of grants this week.

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

iNinjaN said:


> Yes zoran!!! Congrats!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks Ninja. Hopefully everything will be over very soon, in a positive way.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## HAYS

aswe said:


> Hai Hays,
> 
> When did your medicals received at HOC. I think they are now processing early June . My medical received date is 18/06/2011.


Medicals were received on the 10th June 2011.
Hope it helps.

Cheers


----------



## Lawren4

zoranl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a small update on my case. I raised a PLE to DIAC on July 01, 2011 regarding the status of my application. I noted in the PLE that I applied for the visa on August 23, 2010 and that I haven't heard anything regarding my status except the March 18 email. And that I am kindly asking for the update on the status of my application. Also asked them whether the CO will be allocated shortly or maybe I have one assessing my case already.
> 
> They have replied today this, quoting:
> 
> "Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Your enquiry has been referred to your case officer for their attention and appropriate action.
> 
> For any further enquiries about the application you have lodged please refer to our website using the following link General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely"
> 
> 
> So I guess I have the CO. I don't know when I got her or him but I am glad they are assessing my case.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


congratz Zoran!

btw, the subject of your PLE response must have "Att:XXX XXX", and the "XXX XXX" is the CO's name

LAwrence


----------



## Indus

HAYS said:


> Medicals were received on the 10th June 2011.
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Cheers


HAYS,

When you say received is it the date when your medical report reached by courier ? Our medicals reached Sydney on 13th of June and showed further medicals referred for both of us on 20th. No change after that. Two weeks already passed.

Cheers,
Indus


----------



## HAYS

Indus said:


> HAYS,
> 
> When you say received is it the date when your medical report reached by courier ? Our medicals reached Sydney on 13th of June and showed further medicals referred for both of us on 20th. No change after that. Two weeks already passed.
> 
> Cheers,
> Indus


Hi,

No, medicals arrived at an earlier date (can't remember now). Then, status changed to received on the 10th June 2011.

From what i understand priority is given to those who got 18th March email from DIAC.

Congrats to zoran on CO allocation.

Cheers


----------



## Indus

HAYS said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, medicals arrived at an earlier date (can't remember now). Then, status changed to received on the 10th June 2011.
> 
> From what i understand priority is given to those who got 18th March email from DIAC.
> 
> Congrats to zoran on CO allocation.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks HAYS for your response. This wait is even more harder when you know that you are almost there  

Congrats Zoran from my side too.


----------



## zoranl

HAYS said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, medicals arrived at an earlier date (can't remember now). Then, status changed to received on the 10th June 2011.
> 
> From what i understand priority is given to those who got 18th March email from DIAC.
> 
> Congrats to zoran on CO allocation.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks HAYS. I wish you a very speedy grant mate. 

Bee good.

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

Indus said:


> Thanks HAYS for your response. This wait is even more harder when you know that you are almost there
> 
> Congrats Zoran from my side too.


Thanks Indus. Hopefully by the end of this month every applicant from year 2010 will be granted a visa. We must stay positive.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

Lawren4 said:


> congratz Zoran!
> 
> btw, the subject of your PLE response must have "Att:XXX XXX", and the "XXX XXX" is the CO's name
> 
> LAwrence


Thanks Lawrence. I was a little surprised by their answer, but hey it is a great news for me. But, also for others because surely DIAC is processing applications in the backround.

Regarding the subject of their answer to my PLE, it is down below (behind the X letters is the last and the first name of someone, I guess it should be my case officer) :

XXXXXXXXXX, XXXXX - Re: GSM post-lodgement enquiry ZORAN LUKACEVIC [<AD52547>] {279270}


Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## toti

zoranl said:


> by the end of this month every applicant from year 2010 will be granted a visa.




Zoran 

you are so optimistic !!


----------



## JohnAnton

zoranl said:


> Thanks Indus. Hopefully by the end of this month every applicant from year 2010 will be granted a visa. We must stay positive.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


very optimistic but also, very possible.


----------



## HermanB

I am trying to remain positive, but just have this depressing mood today. The very gloomy weather over here is probably not helping. Just looking for more opinions, the person that took my call said that he 'highlighted' my case, what does this mean? Does it mean that it's been escalated?


----------



## rozam

Indus said:


> HAYS,
> 
> When you say received is it the date when your medical report reached by courier ? Our medicals reached Sydney on 13th of June and showed further medicals referred for both of us on 20th. No change after that. Two weeks already passed.
> 
> Cheers,
> Indus


OUR meds srached sydney 6 june 2011 but stillnot finalized


----------



## amer

1 CO and 1 visa grant...both are Aug10 applicant...hope DIAC came to their senses and started to process according to application dates. Hope they will clear Aug10 by this week...


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> I am trying to remain positive, but just have this depressing mood today. The very gloomy weather over here is probably not helping. Just looking for more opinions, the person that took my call said that he 'highlighted' my case, what does this mean? Does it mean that it's been escalated?


Yes they say politely that it's highlighted but internally they mark with reason as why it's highlighted or rather say escalated!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## randy00710

*3 to 4*

Hi atul07,

Thank you very much, it give me some light at least. I very happy that you have got your PR... at least your mind must be free and now u have the big task a head off you. 

I wish u all the best... and hope everything turns out the way you desire !!

Good luck !!


----------



## Lawren4

iNinjaN said:


> Yes they say politely that it's highlighted but internally they mark with reason as why it's highlighted or rather say escalated!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


if so, just "highlighted" my case, too......


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> if so, just "highlighted" my case, too......


Did you also phone? What did they say, if I may ask?


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> if so, just "highlighted" my case, too......


Did they share as what's the reason if highlighting?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

Just for those considering the 457 visa: Leaving Facebook... | Facebook

All the best!! Please go to next post, I uploaded the file to view.


----------



## HermanB

*457 Stats*

Here are some interesting stats


----------



## atul07

randy00710 said:


> Hi atul07,
> 
> Thank you very much, it give me some light at least. I very happy that you have got your PR... at least your mind must be free and now u have the big task a head off you.
> 
> I wish u all the best... and hope everything turns out the way you desire !!
> 
> Good luck !!


Thank you very much.. good luck and i hope you get your visa very soon.


----------



## bogdan84

A 2/11/10 applicant from another forum got his grant today.


----------



## bharatbansal

zoranl said:


> Thanks Herman. I must say I didn't expect that kind of answer from DIAC, but It is really a good news. I guess financial people are on the move.
> 
> Take care and just stay positive.
> 
> Zoran


Gr8 news buddy. Congrats! I will also be applying by this week for assessment. Am into finance and credit. 

Cheers!


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Did they share as what's the reason if highlighting?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I did call them on Thesday, they said my file have been "Highlighted" as the one of those applicants who received the Mar-18 BUT no CO yet. 

My personal view is this highlight is to enable the call centre to inform us abt that New dateline if we were to call in.


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> Here are some interesting stats


Thanks mate for the info. I may have to go thru this path as i am close to securing a job in OZ.


----------



## amer

bogdan84 said:


> A 2/11/10 applicant from another forum got his grant today.


Nice, can you share the link pls.


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> I did call them on Thesday, they said my file have been "Highlighted" as the one of those applicants who received the Mar-18 BUT no CO yet.
> 
> My personal view is this highlight is to enable the call centre to inform us abt that New dateline if we were to call in.


Hm, I thought it would be to escalate, ah well, once again disappointed... Screw this!


----------



## melinscotland

HermanB said:


> Hm, I thought it would be to escalate, ah well, once again disappointed... Screw this!


Aww keep the faith . I feel for you I'm in the same boat . Surly it can't be long . Chin up


----------



## zurrieq

*No. of Applications*

I would like to share some information with you which might help everyone understand the delay from DIAC. Looking at the Skills Matching Database (SMD) I have realised that during the months of May and June 2011 the number of daily applications have increased considerably when compared to the norm before this date. In my opionion this is related to the new points test since many applicants might not be able to obtain the new pass mark, hence they have applied in a haste before the new points test comes into force.

I have attached a graph of entries in the SMD of Software Engineers (261313) - the entries are from 1/7/2010 till the end of June which shows this trend. Also note that the SMD is going to be decommissioned - in fact it has stopped receiving new details as at 30th June. 

I have looked at other occupations on the SMD and the same trend applies - the number of daily applications during May and June has increased considerably.

Making the assumption that the majority of the applications are state sponsored, this can explain the delay from the part of the DIAC to honour the claims that they made in the 18th March letters. They were not expecting this amount of applications.

On the positive side this means that from 1st July the number of applications have to decrease since it is harder to pass the points test.


----------



## plannerOH

well done. Do you have a link to the source data from which you constructed the graph? I'd like to look the information up for my own occupation under which I intend to apply (232611, Urban and Regional Planner).

Thanks!


----------



## melinscotland

I havent seen anyone applying for my job as nursery coordinator


----------



## bogdan84

amer said:


> Nice, can you share the link pls.


(175/6 Visa) 18 March 2011 letters - Page 17 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## amer

bogdan84 said:


> (175/6 Visa) 18 March 2011 letters - Page 17 : British Expat Discussion Forum


Thanks mate, seems like he got his CO on 16th June and grant yday.

Since 1st July, only two Aug-applicants got CO and none for the other months.


----------



## alfiat

amer said:


> Thanks mate, seems like he got his CO on 16th June and grant yday.
> 
> Since 1st July, only two Aug-applicants got CO and none for the other months.


From Voddy's spreadsheet, we won't be seeing much updates from August and September applicants as most of them have either been allocated with CO or been granted a visa. I think we are left with only 3 from August and 1 from September that have not been contacted by CO. I have a feeling that the number is even lesser as 2 of these guys are not really active in the forum.

Hopefully we will see movement for October applicants either this week or the following.


----------



## amer

alfiat said:


> From Voddy's spreadsheet, we won't be seeing much updates from August and September applicants as most of them have either been allocated with CO or been granted a visa. I think we are left with only 3 from August and 1 from September that have not been contacted by CO. I have a feeling that the number is even lesser as 2 of these guys are not really active in the forum.
> 
> Hopefully we will see movement for October applicants either this week or the following.


Thanks for the info bro...I hope you are right and those in Oct gets CO soon...Herman hold on to your horses....


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> I did call them on Thesday, they said my file have been "Highlighted" as the one of those applicants who received the Mar-18 BUT no CO yet.
> 
> My personal view is this highlight is to enable the call centre to inform us abt that New dateline if we were to call in.


Hmm u have a different reason... Heard some people's case gets flagged if they feel the application should have processed by now... That's y I asked what was the reason of highlighting! All the best!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> Hm, I thought it would be to escalate, ah well, once again disappointed... Screw this!


Nope Herman, it depends on reason of highlighting... For example, if people have not received 18 march email, does it mean that there case cannot be highlighted?

be rest assured that ur case would have been highlights with some reason!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Hmm u have a different reason... Heard some people's case gets flagged if they feel the application should have processed by now... That's y I asked what was the reason of highlighting! All the best!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Yeah thats what i understood from the conversation with the operator. Basically when i asked about my status, he immediately asked if i am a Mar-18 letter recepient (he could see in "Highlighted in the system). He asked if i have front loaded everything and I said yes. Then he told me that the new dateline is end-Sept.


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Yeah thats what i understood from the conversation with the operator. Basically when i asked about my status, he immediately asked if i am a Mar-18 letter recepient (he could see in "Highlighted in the system). He asked if i have front loaded everything and I said yes. Then he told me that the new dateline is end-Sept.


Exactly! Thanks for the info! All the best!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rozam

guys,
I want to know if there is any 2009 applicant in the forum stll waiting for grant??????
Or i am the only one????


----------



## KL_User

Hi, Anyone have an idea when June 2011 175 will start getting processed ? I have read the forum and noticed that people in Aug-10 and Nov-10 are still waiting to get their grants/CO so I know that its probably going to be a while before our turn comes up ...but even then, just wondering when !

Thanks in advance, cheers !


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> guys,
> I want to know if there is any 2009 applicant in the forum stll waiting for grant??????
> Or i am the only one????


Rozam how can you forget me?????????????


----------



## krishz

Hi Guyz,

Received a mail from DIAC today asking for the following documents.....

1.Relationship proof

2. form 80


----------



## krishz

Guyz,

My CO is from Team 4......how does Team 4 work???

what documents can be subimmited as evidence of the relationship proof??

Please help me....


----------



## mihiri

How about marriage certificate? A long time back one of my friends who went to Australia with her then newly wedded husband had to provide emails they sent to each other, their love letters etc...



krishz said:


> Guyz,
> 
> My CO is from Team 4......how does Team 4 work???
> 
> what documents can be subimmited as evidence of the relationship proof??
> 
> Please help me....


----------



## Onynz

krishz said:


> Guyz,
> 
> My CO is from Team 4......how does Team 4 work???
> 
> what documents can be subimmited as evidence of the relationship proof??
> 
> Please help me....


Congrats on your CO allocation... relationship to whom do you want to prove?


----------



## toti

krishz said:


> Guyz,
> 
> My CO is from Team 4......how does Team 4 work???
> 
> what documents can be subimmited as evidence of the relationship proof??
> 
> Please help me....


since you are 175 not 176 then :

the required is :

Marriage Certifecate , Family register ( in case to proof relation to wife/husband)


----------



## amer

toti said:


> since you are 175 not 176 then :
> 
> the required is :
> 
> Marriage Certifecate , Family register ( in case to proof relation to wife/husband)


Wedding invitation card, wedding photos...


----------



## pvannalath

krishz said:


> Guyz,
> 
> My CO is from Team 4......how does Team 4 work???
> 
> what documents can be subimmited as evidence of the relationship proof??
> 
> Please help me....


are u on 176 or 175.i am surprised they are asking this document for 175.for your partner marriage certificate is fine.kids birth certificate with parents name


----------



## adeelijaz49

amer said:


> Wedding invitation card, wedding photos...


Hi Ameer,

I applied Visa 175 on 22nd March 2011. 

Since then nothing has changed on the progress side, when i check on Department website. 

No CO Assigned, no Request for Medical/PCC ???

Is it normal ?


----------



## krishz

mihiri said:


> How about marriage certificate? A long time back one of my friends who went to Australia with her then newly wedded husband had to provide emails they sent to each other, their love letters etc...


thanks mihiri will arrange for it.......and apart from team 2 which is the fastest team???


----------



## krishz

pvannalath said:


> are u on 176 or 175.i am surprised they are asking this document for 175.for your partner marriage certificate is fine.kids birth certificate with parents name


Hi I'm 175 applicant...marriage certificate is compulsory or invitation and mails would do??


----------



## mihiri

mine was from T2, and my CO was very fast I would say, no idea about how other teams work



krishz said:


> thanks mihiri will arrange for it.......and apart from team 2 which is the fastest team???


----------



## krishz

Onynz said:


> Congrats on your CO allocation... relationship to whom do you want to prove?


thanks Onynz...relationship proof means marriage proof..


----------



## krishz

iNinjaN said:


> Exactly! Thanks for the info! All the best!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hey Ninjan,

Received mail from DIAC asking for my relationship proof and form 80...

and my team is 4...apart from team 2 which is the fastest team???


----------



## amer

adeelijaz49 said:


> Hi Ameer,
> 
> I applied Visa 175 on 22nd March 2011.
> 
> Since then nothing has changed on the progress side, when i check on Department website.
> 
> No CO Assigned, no Request for Medical/PCC ???
> 
> Is it normal ?


Still some way to go im afraid...if you look at voddy sheet you can see the progress so far.. .but right now its more at the Aug and Sept level. Then again DIAC is very unpredicatable....


----------



## yks

krishz said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Received a mail from DIAC today asking for the following documents.....
> 
> 1.Relationship proof
> 
> 2. form 80


Sorry to ask , but Krish could you let us know your anzsco code ?

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## amer

krishz said:


> Hey Ninjan,
> 
> Received mail from DIAC asking for my relationship proof and form 80...
> 
> and my team is 4...apart from team 2 which is the fastest team???


Take it easy mate, you got a CO thats what matters 

Anyway congrats....


----------



## amer

krishz said:


> Hi I'm 175 applicant...marriage certificate is compulsory or invitation and mails would do??


Why not email the CO and ask what documents he is looking for? Perhaps list down the docs that your anre going to send him and ask if you need to provide more.


----------



## iNinjaN

krishz said:


> Hey Ninjan,
> 
> Received mail from DIAC asking for my relationship proof and form 80...
> 
> and my team is 4...apart from team 2 which is the fastest team???


Team 4 is also fast as aussieland got a co from team 4 and he got the visa in 2-3 days after uploading Medicals!

Congrats for co allocation 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

krishz said:


> Hi krishz,
> Congrats for the movement forward.You should update your signature with date of CO allocation.Also if u give the documents quickly i think u will get the visa in less than a week's time.


----------



## yks

Guys,

Could some one let me know where one should send the sealed envelopes of Medical results (Medibank Health Solutions).

I did my tests here and have recieved the medical results (Sealed envelope).
Just wondering as no CO has been allocated yet, whre should i send the same.

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## uroojs

rozam said:


> guys,
> I want to know if there is any 2009 applicant in the forum stll waiting for grant??????
> Or i am the only one????


You r not alone.....

I am a 2009 applicant as well


----------



## voddy

yks said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could some one let me know where one should send the sealed envelopes of Medical results (Medibank Health Solutions).
> 
> I did my tests here and have recieved the medical results (Sealed envelope).
> Just wondering as no CO has been allocated yet, whre should i send the same.
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


Usually the doc or the health center send it themselves. cos they are geristered panel doctors and they know the place.

this is the courier address
Health Operations Centre
Level 3/26 Lee Street
Sydney NSW 2000

post
GPO Box 9984
Sydney NSW 2001

Good luck


----------



## Lawren4

krishz said:


> thanks Onynz...relationship proof means marriage proof..


pair of drama/movie/... tickets

credit card bills with the same address

other proof of living under the same roof


take it easy, your requested docs are quite usual.

Lawrence


----------



## HermanB

A very quiet day once again...


----------



## toti

i think on friday we will have a lot of visa grants and co allocation 

GOD Help me 

Im 29-Aug-2010 applicant , and as per this forum and other forums (China Forum updated by Lawrence ) , most cases of Aug are alocated or granted


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> i think on friday we will have a lot of visa grants and co allocation
> 
> GOD Help me
> 
> Im 29-Aug-2010 applicant , and as per this forum and other forums (China Forum updated by Lawrence ) , most cases of Aug are alocated or granted


I must be honest toti, I do not know what to believe anymore. I am taking worst case scenario as probable scenario, i.e. next year April or so for the visa. All the best!


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> I must be honest toti, I do not know what to believe anymore. I am taking worst case scenario as probable scenario, i.e. next year April or so for the visa. All the best!


Hey dude, hang on... 3 more days to go ;-)

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## zurrieq

plannerOH said:


> well done. Do you have a link to the source data from which you constructed the graph? I'd like to look the information up for my own occupation under which I intend to apply (232611, Urban and Regional Planner).
> 
> Thanks!


vvv.immi.gov.au/skills/


----------



## mshahzad

As Old P2 moved down to P3 so i am gonna write my update here . . . 

Today received mail from CO asking for my current office address and my higher management contact details including designation , email address and Phone Numbers. What does it means ? Am I on Job verification stage ? Is it after the security clearance or before that ? My application was Submitted in Nov 2010 (VE 176 SMP Paper Based). Comment Please . . . .

IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009|EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010|SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010|SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :29-11-2010|CO Assigned : March 2011|Medical PCC Received : xxxxx|Visa Granted: xxxxxxx|Entry to Australia: xx-xx-2011


----------



## Artemisa

*mshahzad*

hahahahaha


----------



## amer

Artemisa said:


> hahahahaha


Why laughing??? Got co or grant???


----------



## Artemisa

No, not yet. But I saw mshahzad moving from P2 topic to here, and I thought it will be funny to see everyone migrating threads. 

Shoud we?


----------



## Abdelrahman

I hate security chechs 


----------



## amer

Artemisa said:


> No, not yet. But I saw mshahzad moving from P2 topic to here, and I thought it will be funny to see everyone migrating threads.
> 
> Shoud we?


You are right, i wonder if gaurav is able to change the title of this thread? Make it like P3 (P4 2011) Applicants Club


----------



## Lawren4

*congratz*



Abdelrahman said:


> I hate security chechs 


congratz Abdelrahman.

very near to grant!

Lawrence


----------



## randy00710

*I called DIAC Today*

Hi Guys

I just need your advice on this... i called DIAC and i was on hold for 30min... then a lady picked up the phone.. and she asked for my TRN number... i gave it her and requested DOC and full name. Then she told me that my application is in que and to be allocated to a case officer for verification soon. Then i asked the time frame, but she told me cant comment on that, but i would be soon. I also told her that i received the 18th march letter, she told its been highlighted. Then again i pressed her for the time frame... she keep saying soon... or else to check with my agent. I have read in the forum that some people were told they would get a CO by 30th September. But in my case she kept saying soon. Has one got this type of answers 
!! 
I applied on the 20th Nov 2010 176(family Sponsored). medical finalized on 27th May and 18th march letter received.


----------



## Lawren4

randy00710 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just need your advice on this... i called DIAC and i was on hold for 30min... then a lady picked up the phone.. and she asked for my TRN number... i gave it her and requested DOC and full name. Then she told me that my application is in que and to be allocated to a case officer for verification soon. Then i asked the time frame, but she told me cant comment on that, but i would be soon. I also told her that i received the 18th march letter, she told its been highlighted. Then again i pressed her for the time frame... she keep saying soon... or else to check with my agent. I have read in the forum that some people were told they would get a CO by 30th September. But in my case she kept saying soon. Has one got this type of answers
> !!
> I applied on the 20th Nov 2010 176(family Sponsored). medical finalized on 27th May and 18th march letter received.


Randy,

HermanB and one other person in this forum also got this "highlighted" answer. seems the "highlighted" standard is if you are 18th Mar receivers......and if so, this "highlighted" has some sense, but not much.

Good Luck.

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

*Had raised another PLE.*

Guys,

5 minutes ago I had raised another PLE. I said I booked flight ticket in Jan 2012, so if DIAC cannot give me grant by Jan 2010, please consider paying me back for the non-refundable ticket fee.  and also for the second time PCC and medical fee if they will be expired by then.

haha

wait and see.

just killing time

Lawrence


----------



## HermanB

randy00710 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just need your advice on this... i called DIAC and i was on hold for 30min... then a lady picked up the phone.. and she asked for my TRN number... i gave it her and requested DOC and full name. Then she told me that my application is in que and to be allocated to a case officer for verification soon. Then i asked the time frame, but she told me cant comment on that, but i would be soon. I also told her that i received the 18th march letter, she told its been highlighted. Then again i pressed her for the time frame... she keep saying soon... or else to check with my agent. I have read in the forum that some people were told they would get a CO by 30th September. But in my case she kept saying soon. Has one got this type of answers
> !!
> I applied on the 20th Nov 2010 176(family Sponsored). medical finalized on 27th May and 18th march letter received.


I got the same answer, except that that I should receive a CO by 30 September. They are just messing around with us and to be honest, I am getting tired of this whole thing, sometimes wonder if it's worth all the stress and not knowing... But then I remember again why we decided to apply, for a better future for one day when we have kids. Unfortunately we can only wait as even our agents can't get answers.

All the best!


----------



## alfiat

Lawren4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> 5 minutes ago I had raised another PLE. I said I booked flight ticket in Jan 2012, so if DIAC cannot give me grant by Jan 2010, please consider paying me back for the non-refundable ticket fee.  and also for the second time PCC and medical fee if they will be expired by then.
> 
> haha
> 
> wait and see.
> 
> just killing time
> 
> Lawrence


It would be interesting to see the response you get from this PLE. It certainly is different from the PLEs people usually send. Don't forget to post their response here .


----------



## aswe

HAYS

Have you medicals finalised now? My agent informed me by mid July my medicals will be finalised. received date is 18/06/2011


----------



## Onynz

Just an update. 

This morning my status was updated to 07/07/11 - ABPF and then after a while i have receive an email from my case office (Team7) requesting for additional documents.


----------



## iNinjaN

Onynz said:


> Just an update.
> 
> This morning my status was updated to 07/07/11 - ABPF and then after a while i have receive an email from my case office (Team7) requesting for additional documents.


Congratulations Onynz....

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Onynz

Onynz said:


> Just an update.
> 
> This morning my status was updated to 07/07/11 - ABPF and then after a while i have receive an email from my case office (Team7) requesting for additional documents.


Now everything is MET!!!!


----------



## tanya18

Onynz said:


> Now everything is MET!!!!



So Fast!! COngrats..


----------



## alfiat

Onynz said:


> Now everything is MET!!!!


The finish line is within sight......congrats!


----------



## Lawren4

Onynz said:


> Now everything is MET!!!!


tomorrow you will got grant letter!

Lawrence


----------



## toti

Onynz said:


> Now everything is MET!!!!


today or Max. on Friday you will get GRANT 

GOD Bless :clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

Onynz said:


> Now everything is MET!!!!


Super quick!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> today or Max. on Friday you will get GRANT
> 
> GOD Bless :clap2:



Hi Toti.....any news on your side? You are one of the few August applicants that have not been contacted. I believe you may have already been allocated with CO....prob just not contacted yet.

Any changes to your online status?


----------



## Onynz

Thanks guys... I was always praying for this day. 

Anyways, its just a bit weird that the only pending document for me is a completed form 1277 which was filled-up and submitted electronically by my relative (sponsor) right after I submitted my application.


----------



## toti

*more one day*



alfiat said:


> Hi Toti.....any news on your side? You are one of the few August applicants that have not been contacted. I believe you may have already been allocated with CO....prob just not contacted yet.
> 
> Any changes to your online status?


Thanks Alfiat

till now nothing at all, i'm checking my status everyday , but no upate it's still showing all " required" and the status is : "Application Commenced " 

don't know what's going on , may be as you said they have allocated co in background but didnt contact me yet , anyway i will wait till friday end then i will ask my agent to release PLE or i will call DIAC myself

we get used to have on fridays alot of grants and allocation 

so let me wait only for more one day


----------



## iocampo

congrats! next is you will be instructed to undergo medical and submit PCC



tanya18 said:


> So Fast!! COngrats..


----------



## Onynz

iocampo said:


> congrats! next is you will be instructed to undergo medical and submit PCC


Thanks...

Anways both Medicals and PCC were already front loaded and are already both MET, the only required document is a completed form 1277.


----------



## rozam

Onynz said:


> Thanks guys... I was always praying for this day.
> 
> Anyways, its just a bit weird that the only pending document for me is a completed form 1277 which was filled-up and submitted electronically by my relative (sponsor) right after I submitted my application.


Mine is team 7 too


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> Thanks Alfiat
> 
> till now nothing at all, i'm checking my status everyday , but no upate it's still showing all " required" and the status is : "Application Commenced "
> 
> don't know what's going on , may be as you said they have allocated co in background but didnt contact me yet , anyway i will wait till friday end then i will ask my agent to release PLE or i will call DIAC myself
> 
> we get used to have on fridays alot of grants and allocation
> 
> so let me wait only for more one day


Hopefully you will receive good news soon. Onynz found out he got CO only recently by raising PLE..... it might be the same for you.


----------



## iocampo

you need to submit an updated 1277 together with the sponsor's bank statement, bills etc. that will prove that they can support you



Onynz said:


> Thanks guys... I was always praying for this day.
> 
> Anyways, its just a bit weird that the only pending document for me is a completed form 1277 which was filled-up and submitted electronically by my relative (sponsor) right after I submitted my application.


----------



## iocampo

on form 1277 Part D- submit as many documents as available



Onynz said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Anways both Medicals and PCC were already front loaded and are already both MET, the only required document is a completed form 1277.


----------



## randy00710

*The Call*

Thanks lawerance and hermanb, but herman at least u got 30th september, i got the only word "soon"... that must be another word a very long time. I spoke to my agent and they told me that only SMP application are consider high priority processing, and others have to wait and that i have moved from 3 to 4 group.....I just believe, why that cant tell us straight... and 18 march letter is all crap...only getting highlighted... feel like a xmas tree.





HermanB said:


> I got the same answer, except that that I should receive a CO by 30 September. They are just messing around with us and to be honest, I am getting tired of this whole thing, sometimes wonder if it's worth all the stress and not knowing... But then I remember again why we decided to apply, for a better future for one day when we have kids. Unfortunately we can only wait as even our agents can't get answers.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## JohnAnton

randy00710 said:


> Thanks lawerance and hermanb, but herman at least u got 30th september, i got the only word "soon"... that must be another word a very long time. I spoke to my agent and they told me that only SMP application are consider high priority processing, and others have to wait and that i have moved from 3 to 4 group.....I just believe, why that cant tell us straight... and 18 march letter is all crap...only getting highlighted... feel like a xmas tree.



i feel you man


----------



## JohnAnton

right now the movement seem to be 3 months every 2 weeks.


----------



## alfiat

JohnAnton said:


> right now the movement seem to be 3 months every 2 weeks.


It used to be.... It has slowed down to probably 6 weeks for every 2 weeks. This is of course from official DIAC updates.


----------



## JohnAnton

alfiat said:


> It used to be.... It has slowed down to probably 6 weeks for every 2 weeks. This is of course from official DIAC updates.


the movement slowed down significantly now. we have to wait until the 15th next week for the release of the official diac update.

too bad no one in the forum has "insider" information


----------



## KL_User

JohnAnton said:


> the movement slowed down significantly now. we have to wait until the 15th next week for the release of the official diac update.
> 
> too bad no one in the forum has "insider" information


Some quick math ....if its 6 weeks processing takes 2 weeks, ppl who have applied nearabout June 2011 ..will take 17 months ... assuming no changes in the rate ..could go up or down .... ! 

Patience is indeed a virtue ! ;-)


----------



## Bunyip02

I think us who applied in 2011 have quite a wait as they are busy clearing all 2010 backlog before even touching us lot . Longgggggg wait 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## JohnAnton

nope, not 17 months with 6 weeks (1.5months) processing every update.

assuming they are procssing Aug 31, 2010 now. We need 274 days to reach June 1, 2011

or around 9.13 months. 

we divide 9.13 months with 1.5 months processing (6 weeks) to get 6.09 times.

so we need 6.09 fortnigthlies to reach June 2011 or around 3 months from now since 2 fortnights = 1 month

I hope I got that correct


----------



## alfiat

JohnAnton said:


> nope, not 17 months with 6 weeks (1.5months) processing every update.
> 
> assuming they are procssing Aug 31, 2010 now. We need 274 days to reach June 1, 2011
> 
> or around 9.13 months.
> 
> we divide 9.13 months with 1.5 months processing (6 weeks) to get 6.09 times.
> 
> so we need 6.09 fortnigthlies to reach June 2011 or around 3 months from now since 2 fortnights = 1 month
> 
> I hope I got that correct


That looks right. However, I must say this is a very optimistic view of processing speed. There will be times when processing speed slows to a crawl.......that is how DIAC ended up with a 1 year backlog. It used to be 2 years backlog when I applied last November.


----------



## JohnAnton

alfiat said:


> That looks right. However, I must say this is a very optimistic view of processing speed. There will be times when processing speed slows to a crawl.......that is how DIAC ended up with a 1 year backlog. It used to be 2 years backlog when I applied last November.


you are right. my computation is linear and didnt consider any other factors.

DIAC processing speed may crawl but I hope it may speed up for a change.

Your time for CO allocation is near now. I bet you can have CO before this month ends.


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> nope, not 17 months with 6 weeks (1.5months) processing every update.
> 
> assuming they are procssing Aug 31, 2010 now. We need 274 days to reach June 1, 2011
> 
> or around 9.13 months.
> 
> we divide 9.13 months with 1.5 months processing (6 weeks) to get 6.09 times.
> 
> so we need 6.09 fortnigthlies to reach June 2011 or around 3 months from now since 2 fortnights = 1 month
> 
> I hope I got that correct


You are right...generally DIAC is processing applications faster than it is coming in. So eventually the backlog will be cleared. 

Apart from the 18-March mail, we must credit them for their hardwork. Since Mar1 to June30 (4 months), they had processed 1 year of applications (Application from Apr2009 until June2010).

So I will be conservative and estimate that from now on DIAC will process 2months of applications every month. So timeline will be like this:

July 2011 - Application Aug2010 & Sept2010
August 2011 - Application Oct2010 & Nov2010
Sept 2011 - Application Dec2010 & Jan2011
Oct 2011 - Application Feb2011 & Mar2011
Nov 2011 - Application April2011 & May2011
Dec 2011 - Application June2011 & July 2011
Jan 2012 - Application Aug2011 & Sept2011
Feb 2012 - Application Oct2011 & Nov2011
Mar 2012 - Application Dec2011 & Jan2012
April 2012 - Application Feb2012 & Mar2012
May 2012 - Application April2012 & May2012
June 2012 onwards - Priority 5 (Old Priority 4) applications begins.

Again I am being very conservative here. But perhaps this will help me to be less tensed and be more positive if DIAC moves faster than this timelines.


----------



## JohnAnton

amer said:


> You are right...generally DIAC is processing applications faster than it is coming in. So eventually the backlog will be cleared.
> 
> Apart from the 18-March mail, we must credit them for their hardwork. Since Mar1 to June30 (4 months), they had processed 1 year of applications (Application from Apr2009 until June2010).
> 
> So I will be conservative and estimate that from now on DIAC will process 2months of applications every month. So timeline will be like this:
> 
> July 2011 - Application Aug2010 & Sept2010
> August 2011 - Application Oct2010 & Nov2010
> Sept 2011 - Application Dec2010 & Jan2011
> Oct 2011 - Application Feb2011 & Mar2011
> Nov 2011 - Application April2011 & May2011
> Dec 2011 - Application June2011 & July 2011
> Jan 2012 - Application Aug2011 & Sept2011
> Feb 2012 - Application Oct2011 & Nov2011
> Mar 2012 - Application Dec2011 & Jan2012
> April 2012 - Application Feb2012 & Mar2012
> May 2012 - Application April2012 & May2012
> June 2012 onwards - Priority 5 (Old Priority 4) applications begins.
> 
> Again I am being very conservative here. But perhaps this will help me to be less tensed and be more positive if DIAC moves faster than this timelines.


Thanks for these amer. The figures are conservative but realistic enough not to get us fraustrated but can make us really happy when our time came earlier than expected.


----------



## amer

alfiat said:


> That looks right. However, I must say this is a very optimistic view of processing speed. There will be times when processing speed slows to a crawl.......that is how DIAC ended up with a 1 year backlog. It used to be 2 years backlog when I applied last November.


I must correct the misconception here, the reason why DIAC ended with such backlog was because the number of applications EXCEEDED the number of visa budget for that particular year. 

Since DIAC could not reject the applications, the only thing they could do it to delay the application into the next coming year. Only after the new SOL and point system implemented in 2010, did the number of applications dropped significantly which is why DIAC could catch up on all the backlog applications.

End of the day the personnal in DIAC are merely government servants, they are victims of mistake made by their leaders.


----------



## alfiat

JohnAnton said:


> you are right. my computation is linear and didnt consider any other factors.
> 
> DIAC processing speed may crawl but I hope it may speed up for a change.
> 
> Your time for CO allocation is near now. I bet you can have CO before this month ends.



I'm hoping that DIAC continues with the quick processing speed as well . Hopefully that will translate to CO allocation for me by the end of the month.


----------



## JohnAnton

amer said:


> I must correct the misconception here, the reason why DIAC ended with such backlog was because the number of applications EXCEEDED the number of visa budget for that particular year.
> 
> Since DIAC could not reject the applications, the only thing they could do it to delay the application into the next coming year. Only after the next SOL and point system did the number of applications dropped significantly which is why DIAC could catch up on all the backlog applications.
> 
> End of the day the personnal in DIAC are merely government servants, they are victims of mistake made by their leaders.


very informative


----------



## alfiat

amer said:


> I must correct the misconception here, the reason why DIAC ended with such backlog was because the number of applications EXCEEDED the number of visa budget for that particular year.
> 
> Since DIAC could not reject the applications, the only thing they could do it to delay the application into the next coming year. Only after the new SOL and point system implemented in 2010, did the number of applications dropped significantly which is why DIAC could catch up on all the backlog applications.
> 
> End of the day the personnal in DIAC are merely government servants, they are victims of mistake made by their leaders.


Thanks for the info. I knew the backlog was due to high number of applications in the previous years but was not aware that the number of applications EXCEEDED the number of visa budget for that particular year. Thereby delaying applications into the next coming year.


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> You are right...generally DIAC is processing applications faster than it is coming in. So eventually the backlog will be cleared.
> 
> Apart from the 18-March mail, we must credit them for their hardwork. Since Mar1 to June30 (4 months), they had processed 1 year of applications (Application from Apr2009 until June2010).
> 
> So I will be conservative and estimate that from now on DIAC will process 2months of applications every month. So timeline will be like this:
> 
> July 2011 - Application Aug2010 & Sept2010
> August 2011 - Application Oct2010 & Nov2010
> Sept 2011 - Application Dec2010 & Jan2011
> Oct 2011 - Application Feb2011 & Mar2011
> Nov 2011 - Application April2011 & May2011
> Dec 2011 - Application June2011 & July 2011
> Jan 2012 - Application Aug2011 & Sept2011
> Feb 2012 - Application Oct2011 & Nov2011
> Mar 2012 - Application Dec2011 & Jan2012
> April 2012 - Application Feb2012 & Mar2012
> May 2012 - Application April2012 & May2012
> June 2012 onwards - Priority 5 (Old Priority 4) applications begins.
> 
> Again I am being very conservative here. But perhaps this will help me to be less tensed and be more positive if DIAC moves faster than this timelines.


This timelines could be true provided diac have received similar amount of 175 applications every month till date... To fact, from dec 2010 end state nomination was picked up and there was considerable influx of 176 applications... And number of 175 is reduced...

So I would be not be surprised if diac moves vey fast once they start processing dec 2010 applications... 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

Although I appreciate the effort of and time taken to work out these predictions, the fact remains that how they actually process it still remains a mystery. I do not understand anything about this process at all, lol.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## KL_User

JohnAnton said:


> nope, not 17 months with 6 weeks (1.5months) processing every update.
> 
> assuming they are procssing Aug 31, 2010 now. We need 274 days to reach June 1, 2011
> 
> or around 9.13 months.
> 
> we divide 9.13 months with 1.5 months processing (6 weeks) to get 6.09 times.
> 
> so we need 6.09 fortnigthlies to reach June 2011 or around 3 months from now since 2 fortnights = 1 month
> 
> I hope I got that correct


oops, ur right, i meant 17 weeks , approx ur fig of 3 months ....lets hope for the best for each one of us here !


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> This timelines could be true provided diac have received similar amount of 175 applications every month till date... To fact, from dec 2010 end state nomination was picked up and there was considerable influx of 176 applications... And number of 175 is reduced...
> 
> So I would be not be surprised if diac moves vey fast once they start processing dec 2010 applications...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


This figures was mean to be consevative, i dont atcipate DIAC being slower than that. Its just a figure for me to think, "well it should not take later than sept for me to get a CO. Anything earlier is a bonus." just gets my mind from worrying the way i did since getting that Mar-18 letter...gave a lot of us feeling hopeless on June-18.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Lawren4 said:


> congratz Abdelrahman.
> 
> very near to grant!
> 
> Lawrence


Thanks Lory but I dout it is close


----------



## rozam

why all the time there is some backlog in diac, either apllications pending from 2009, now medicals.................


----------



## Carol E

*job verification after medical*

Oh My God, They are making job verification now, after sending medical !!!!!! 

They asked us to send another documents ... (requested by the AU Embassy here)

That's not fair , after you think every thing is OK :doh:they return you back to uploading doc. 

GOD HELP US

 Carol


----------



## amer

rozam said:


> why all the time there is some backlog in diac, either apllications pending from 2009, now medicals.................


Hmm my guess...possibly after the Mar-18 letter. Got many to frontload...i am one of the culprit too


----------



## toti

Carol E said:


> Oh My God, They are making job verification now, after sending medical !!!!!!
> 
> They asked us to send another documents ... (requested by the AU Embassy here)
> 
> That's not fair , after you think every thing is OK :doh:they return you back to uploading doc.
> 
> GOD HELP US
> 
> Carol


what did they ask you to upload ?

did they called your employer ?


----------



## aswe

rozam said:


> why all the time there is some backlog in diac, either apllications pending from 2009, now medicals.................


Rozam

when did your medicals received by DIAC. It seems they take a long time for medical finalysing. for me wait is from 18/06/2011


----------



## alfiat

It has been a quiet day so far..... no updates from anybody?
I would really love to see some CO allocations or grants to lift our spirits. That would be a good end to another week of waiting.


----------



## rozam

aswe said:


> Rozam
> 
> when did your medicals received by DIAC. It seems they take a long time for medical finalysing. for me wait is from 18/06/2011


MY wait is from 06/06/2011, let us know if u get any updates


----------



## aswe

rozam said:


> MY wait is from 06/06/2011, let us know if u get any updates


My agent told they are considering early June applications on 30 th June and my time comes in Mid July. by considering your case I think it will be further delayed.Perhaps they might have received lot of P2 (former) applications in June before the new rules. Thats may be the reason P3 (former) is moving slowly now


----------



## rozam

aswe said:


> My agent told they are considering early June applications on 30 th June and my time comes in Mid July. by considering your case I think it will be further delayed.Perhaps they might have received lot of P2 (former) applications in June before the new rules. Thats may be the reason P3 (former) is moving slowly now


Actually i have asked my co about it on 22 june, he said that he is waiting for the medical to be cleared by meds officers in order to make a final assess ment, so i think the backlog in meds center has nothing to do with p2 applications, only the 18 march email had created this backlog in meds center.


----------



## HermanB

Another week of nothingness ...


----------



## JohnAnton

I hope we get an aspc update on thursday or friday next week and I also hope that its a good one. meanwhile, let's occupy ourselves with other things like hobbies, games or anything fun. cheers.


----------



## HAYS

Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.

Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011

PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.

Cheers HAYS


----------



## JohnAnton

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


happy for you dude


----------



## Onynz

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Hey HAYS... Congratulations!!!


----------



## alfiat

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congrats!!!


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congrats!!!! That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## atul07

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congratulations. good luck..


----------



## SlimNeo

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congrats!!!! ... wish you very best .. enjoy your 3 weeks of holidays.. 

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congrats!!!! Happy for you 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## zoranl

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congrats HAYS. Well done mate.

Best of luck in your new life in Australia.

Zoran


----------



## uroojs

hays said:


> guys. Omg. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'applicant approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.it all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on july 29 2010. Visa grant: July 8 2011
> 
> ps.ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th july as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers hays




congrats


----------



## zoranl

Guys, 

Great news from my side. The visa has been granted to me and my wife today.

I am very happy. Almost fell of the chair when I checked the online status.

Thank you for all the help and company. Hope to see some of you in Australia.

Now to celebrate and then packing begins. Sydney here we come.

Take care,

Zoran


----------



## HermanB

zoranl said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great news from my side. The visa has been granted to me and my wife today.
> 
> I am very happy. Almost fell of the chair when I checked the online status.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and company. Hope to see some of you in Australia.
> 
> Now to celebrate and then packing begins. Sydney here we come.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran


Fantastic news!!!!!!!! Congratz!!!


----------



## zoranl

HermanB said:


> Fantastic news!!!!!!!! Congratz!!!


Thanks Herman.

I believe you won't wait too long for your grant. Take care.

Zoran


----------



## alfiat

2 grants today... great news!


----------



## Gaurav

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


congrats :clap2:


----------



## HermanB

zoranl said:


> Thanks Herman.
> 
> I believe you won't wait too long for your grant. Take care.
> 
> Zoran


Thank you Zoran, really hope so too. You and your wife must really celebrate, I know that if we get it, my wife and I are going all out .

All the best!


----------



## amer

zoranl said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great news from my side. The visa has been granted to me and my wife today.
> 
> I am very happy. Almost fell of the chair when I checked the online status.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and company. Hope to see some of you in Australia.
> 
> Now to celebrate and then packing begins. Sydney here we come.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran


Congrats HAYS congrats Zoranl!!!

Zoranl is urs straight grant???


----------



## amer

Good to know DIAC are doing thing in order now, so far only July, Aug and Sept getting good news.


----------



## zoranl

HermanB said:


> Thank you Zoran, really hope so too. You and your wife must really celebrate, I know that if we get it, my wife and I are going all out .
> 
> All the best!


The table in the restaurant has already been reserved hehe. 

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

amer said:


> Congrats HAYS congrats Zoranl!!!
> 
> Zoranl is urs straight grant???


Thanks mate.

All the best to you and I wish that your visa will come very soon.

Yeah, straight grant.

Zoran


----------



## HermanB

I'm predicting that our case will only get CO by maybe middle September, earliest. Just a feeling I have


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> I'm predicting that our case will only get CO by maybe middle September, earliest. Just a feeling I have


Take it easy mate, you will have ample time to prepare even if visa granted in September, since ur flight is in December. Anything earlier will surely be a bonus :clap2:


----------



## aswe

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congrats Hays

Your predictions is correct. You said this is your visa week. It seems They have also finalised your medicals as they promised "in couple of days". I was out of spirit since no update about medicals from your side.I am happy that my medicals also will be finalised next week.


----------



## voddy

Hi all,

I did my medicals few days ago and got my courier ref no. Their service is TNT. But when I enter the number it says invalid/no record found. Have anyone of you tracked like this...?? 

it's a 9 digit number


----------



## iNinjaN

zoranl said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great news from my side. The visa has been granted to me and my wife today.
> 
> I am very happy. Almost fell of the chair when I checked the online status.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and company. Hope to see some of you in Australia.
> 
> Now to celebrate and then packing begins. Sydney here we come.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran


Congrats Zoran..


----------



## HermanB

amer said:


> Take it easy mate, you will have ample time to prepare even if visa granted in September, since ur flight is in December. Anything earlier will surely be a bonus :clap2:


Thank you amer, we just really need to know before end of October so my wife can give her month's notice. But we'll see what happens . Good luck for you too


----------



## voddy

ok I got it..

it should be entered as consignment...


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I did my medicals few days ago and got my courier ref no. Their service is TNT. But when I enter the number it says invalid/no record found. Have anyone of you tracked like this...??
> 
> it's a 9 digit number


Ask from the hospital or courier service. In my case they kept my medicals with them for two weeks and couriered it only after an inquiry.


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Ask from the hospital or courier service. In my case they kept my medicals with them for two weeks and couriered it only after an inquiry.


Thanks aswe..I got the curiorer number and was unable to track it..But then i found it..ours is in Singapore at the moment.. I did mine with Health watch as many adviced me..they have sent it within 3 days..it seems..However I am not in a hurry


----------



## Maz25

HermanB said:


> I'm predicting that our case will only get CO by maybe middle September, earliest. Just a feeling I have


Herman

This is not as bad as you think. Cheer up, I'm sure you will get your visa in no time.  Hey, I would be super happy if I got my visa in September - I would be over the moon even but since I only applied Mid-March, I have an eternity to wait before I even hear anything (doesn't stop my daily obsession of checking my status online though )

Why not take the time to take up some hobbies, get some qualifications. Since applying for my visa, I've managed to become chartered and boredom has got to me so much that I am after another professional qualification (the Aussie equivalent to what I currently have) - why not, since I have time to kill!

Good luck with your visa. I'm sure you'll be on that plane when it leaves in December.


----------



## zoranl

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats Zoran..


Thanks.

I am very happy. We are gonna celebrate today, me and my wife, and then start to make an arrangements for moving Down Under.

Take care,

Zoran


----------



## jewoley

Congratulations Hays and Zoran! Great stuff!


----------



## HermanB

Maz25 said:


> Herman
> 
> This is not as bad as you think. Cheer up, I'm sure you will get your visa in no time.  Hey, I would be super happy if I got my visa in September - I would be over the moon even but since I only applied Mid-March, I have an eternity to wait before I even hear anything (doesn't stop my daily obsession of checking my status online though )
> 
> Why not take the time to take up some hobbies, get some qualifications. Since applying for my visa, I've managed to become chartered and boredom has got to me so much that I am after another professional qualification (the Aussie equivalent to what I currently have) - why not, since I have time to kill!
> 
> Good luck with your visa. I'm sure you'll be on that plane when it leaves in December.


Wish I could do my Law, but will have to wait until in Oz. Trying to learn Mandarin as my wife's family is Taiwanese, quite a difficult language, lol. At least going to work for about 6 weeks again from 18th of July, and we are moving to new place end of August (lease contract up and we want to save some more money).

Hope your application goes very well!! I assume you are in finances?


----------



## voddy

zoranl said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great news from my side. The visa has been granted to me and my wife today.
> 
> I am very happy. Almost fell of the chair when I checked the online status.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and company. Hope to see some of you in Australia.
> 
> Now to celebrate and then packing begins. Sydney here we come.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran


Congratulations!!!.. Oh how bad I missed the good news.. was in couple of meetings anyways goood luck!!!!! wow wow wow
:clap2:


----------



## Maz25

HermanB said:


> Wish I could do my Law, but will have to wait until in Oz. Trying to learn Mandarin as my wife's family is Taiwanese, quite a difficult language, lol. At least going to work for about 6 weeks again from 18th of July, and we are moving to new place end of August (lease contract up and we want to save some more money).
> 
> Hope your application goes very well!! I assume you are in finances?


Thanks, I hope we all get our visas. 

Nope, I'm in construction - chartered quantity surveyor.

Mandarin is a good language to know, since a lot of business are being done in Asia these days. I was going to learn Arabic but after three years in UAE, I really can't be bothered. My Arabic is now limited to standard greetings. Plus everyone speaks English here, so not much incentive to learn.


----------



## voddy

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congratulations !!!!!!.. :clap2:


----------



## HAYS

Guys, thank you very much for all of your support.

I am still trying to digest what has happened.

I am glad that the wait is over.

I haven't made any plans yet. 

I will be going on a validation trip some time next year and will be moving permanently in 2 years. I haven't decided where I am going to yet.

As you can imagine . It is going to be a huge celebrations at the pub tonight .

As for the medicals. I do believe that those who got March 18th email , with COs are given the priority. It would make sense.

As i said, I am going on a 3 week holiday next week.
When i come back i expect many of you guys will have your own visas by then, especially Herman.

Huge congratulation to Zoran too. Well done made. :clap2:

Cheers


----------



## HermanB

Maz25 said:


> Thanks, I hope we all get our visas.
> 
> Nope, I'm in construction - chartered quantity surveyor.
> 
> Mandarin is a good language to know, since a lot of business are being done in Asia these days. I was going to learn Arabic but after three years in UAE, I really can't be bothered. My Arabic is now limited to standard greetings. Plus everyone speaks English here, so not much incentive to learn.


I'm just very lazy to try and learn the vocabulary and pronunciation, it is very different to the 2 languages I already know. Good luck with the application, I'm sure it will go quick


----------



## HermanB

HAYS said:


> Guys, thank you very much for all of your support.
> 
> I am still trying to digest what has happened.
> 
> I am glad that the wait is over.
> 
> I haven't made any plans yet.
> 
> I will be going on a validation trip some time next year and will be moving permanently in 2 years. I haven't decided where I am going to yet.
> 
> As you can imagine . It is going to be a huge celebrations at the pub tonight .
> 
> As for the medicals. I do believe that those who got March 18th email , with COs are given the priority. It would make sense.
> 
> As i said, I am going on a 3 week holiday next week.
> When i come back i expect many of you guys will have your own visas by then, especially Herman.
> 
> Huge congratulation to Zoran too. Well done made. :clap2:
> 
> Cheers


Enjoy the holiday Hays!!


----------



## Indus

Hays/ Zoran Many Many congratulations to both of you . I am really happy for you guys. Hopefully it will be my turn next week : )


----------



## Bunyip02

zoranl said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great news from my side. The visa has been granted to me and my wife today.
> 
> I am very happy. Almost fell of the chair when I checked the online status.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and company. Hope to see some of you in Australia.
> 
> Now to celebrate and then packing begins. Sydney here we come.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran


Congratulations!!!! That was very quick 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02

Well done Hays, all the very best of luck 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> Well done Hays, all the very best of luck 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


hi Bunnyip,

Just out of curiosity...why did you have to take the IELTS being in a anglophone country..I thought having an UK passport is an exception.


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> hi Bunnyip,
> 
> Just out of curiosity...why did you have to take the IELTS being in a anglophone country..I thought having an UK passport is an exception.


We were short of 10 points, and the IELTS gave us the 10 we needed, don't think my hubby was too pleased about having to take it though!! 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Suhel

*Congratulations to Hays & Zoran*

Hays/ Zoran Many Many congratulations to both of you . :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## SlimNeo

HAYS said:


> Guys, thank you very much for all of your support.
> 
> I am still trying to digest what has happened.
> 
> I am glad that the wait is over.
> 
> I haven't made any plans yet.
> 
> I will be going on a validation trip some time next year and will be moving permanently in 2 years. I haven't decided where I am going to yet.
> 
> As you can imagine . It is going to be a huge celebrations at the pub tonight .
> 
> As for the medicals. I do believe that those who got March 18th email , with COs are given the priority. It would make sense.
> 
> As i said, I am going on a 3 week holiday next week.
> When i come back i expect many of you guys will have your own visas by then, especially Herman.
> 
> Huge congratulation to Zoran too. Well done made. :clap2:
> 
> Cheers


When you were so impatient while waiting to hear from DIAC, I thought you will be traveling soon.. But 2 years is a very long time... 

-Neo-


----------



## voddy

any idea where ausimmi is....


----------



## SlimNeo

voddy said:


> any idea where ausimmi is....


No idea.. I think he taking a break form the forum.. 

-Neo-


----------



## krishz

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS




Congratz buddy..........good luck for your future in OZ land........hope this weekend should be the best weekend for you...


----------



## HAYS

SlimNeo said:


> When you were so impatient while waiting to hear from DIAC, I thought you will be traveling soon.. But 2 years is a very long time...
> 
> -Neo-


Well, the only reason i was so impatient because you never know with DIAC. Today they want you, tomorrow they don't.
I will be sleeping well at night knowing that i have got the visa 

Cheers


----------



## krishz

zoranl said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great news from my side. The visa has been granted to me and my wife today.
> 
> I am very happy. Almost fell of the chair when I checked the online status.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and company. Hope to see some of you in Australia.
> 
> Now to celebrate and then packing begins. Sydney here we come.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran



Congratz Zoran...good luck for your future...


----------



## rozam

congrats zoran and hays


----------



## HAYS

krishz said:


> Congratz buddy..........good luck for your future in OZ land........hope this weekend should be the best weekend for you...


Thank you krishz.
My phone hasn't stopped ringing since i spread the news about the fact that my visa granted today.

Cheers


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I did my medicals few days ago and got my courier ref no. Their service is TNT. But when I enter the number it says invalid/no record found. Have anyone of you tracked like this...??
> 
> it's a 9 digit number


hi voddy,

my CO mailed me on 6th of this month could you please update this in my signature...


----------



## zoranl

jewoley said:


> Congratulations Hays and Zoran! Great stuff!


Thanks a lot.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

voddy said:


> Congratulations!!!.. Oh how bad I missed the good news.. was in couple of meetings anyways goood luck!!!!! wow wow wow
> :clap2:



Thanks voddy. Your time will come also. Just hang on.

Please, update the spredsheet with the date of my grant.

Zoran


----------



## voddy

zoranl said:


> Thanks voddy. Your time will come also. Just hang on.
> 
> Please, update the spredsheet with the date of my grant.
> 
> Zoran


that was the first thing i did..


----------



## zoranl

Guys, 

Thank you all for the kind words of congratulation. I really appreciate it.

Fingers crossed for all of you to get the visa as soon as possible. 

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## zoranl

Enjoy the weekend everyone. I will be off from the forum for a few days.

Zoran


----------



## SlimNeo

voddy said:


> that was the first thing i did..


Voddy,
I think we should ask some moderator to make this xls as a part of this forum.
what you think ?  else you cans sell it to some one who is interested to host a timeline site. 

-Neo-


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> Voddy,
> I think we should ask some moderator to make this xls as a part of this forum.
> what you think ?  else you cans sell it to some one who is interested to host a timeline site.
> 
> -Neo-


yep good idea..you make the deal..we'll negotiate a commission later 
just kidding..


its better if some one can really do that.. then simply any one can update it..


----------



## uroojs

zoranl said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words of congratulation. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you to get the visa as soon as possible.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran



CONGRATS dear


----------



## iNinjaN

zoranl said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am very happy. We are gonna celebrate today, me and my wife, and then start to make an arrangements for moving Down Under.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran


Cool zoran... Enjoy ur time with her and hae a grand celebration... Where r u planning to move in which city?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## zoranl

iNinjaN said:


> Cool zoran... Enjoy ur time with her and hae a grand celebration... Where r u planning to move in which city?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Sydney is the place. My brother is there.

Cheers,

Zoran


----------



## iNinjaN

zoranl said:


> Sydney is the place. My brother is there.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Zoran


Ahh that's great... Whenever u move, u will be welcome by opera house harbor bridge... Amazing structures and my favs in Australia 
Enjoy!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Lawren4

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


July Aug 2010 all cleared!

congratz HAYS!


----------



## Shabi

Congrats Hays :clap2:

and thanks for your advice about calling Diac, it really worked for me!


----------



## Carol E

Congratulations Hays & Zoran
:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Best of Luck

wish to be with you sooooooooon 

Carol


----------



## Dhawal

HAYS said:


> Congrats Hays for the visa grant..


----------



## Dhawal

zoranl said:


> Congrats zoranl for the visa grant..All the best for the move..


----------



## Dhawal

HAYS said:


> Onnea Hays varten viisumin myöntämisestä. Koska olen tällä hetkellä Suomessa kirjallisesti suomeksi. Kaikki paras liikkua. Tavataan Ozland.


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> July Aug 2010 all cleared!
> 
> congratz HAYS!


Think there are couple more Aug, notably toti.

I think he probably already assigned CO at the background...wonder if he had raised PLE or called them.


----------



## Lawren4

amer said:


> Think there are couple more Aug, notably toti.
> 
> I think he probably already assigned CO at the background...wonder if he had raised PLE or called them.


raise PLE to VALID CO!


----------



## amer

Sorry to sidetrack, huge rally going on in Malaysia today and in 27 places globally including in every major city of OZ. Rally is to demand free and fair election in Malaysia.

Although freedom to assemble is guaranteed in Malaysian constitution, the government doesnt gives a damn about it and got police to conduct huge crackdown. And the judiciary is equally curruped and sides the government. Its now illegal to wear anything yellow or risk getting cought.

Malaysiakini or google "Global Bersih".

Btw, i didnt go in the fear of having criminal record might affect my application. Just sad this country have became a joke.


----------



## toti

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


congrats HAYS

im also told you before that you will get it on friday


----------



## toti

zoranl said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great news from my side. The visa has been granted to me and my wife today.
> 
> I am very happy. Almost fell of the chair when I checked the online status.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and company. Hope to see some of you in Australia.
> 
> Now to celebrate and then packing begins. Sydney here we come.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Zoran


very good news , you got it directly


----------



## toti

amer said:


> Think there are couple more Aug, notably toti.
> 
> I think he probably already assigned CO at the background...wonder if he had raised PLE or called them.


i will call my agent tomorrow to check wz him about my case and ask him to raise PLE


----------



## Shabi

toti said:


> i will call my agent tomorrow to check wz him about my case and ask him to raise PLE


Calling is better than raising PLE cos you get your answer sooner, I think Email bother them more than telephone, somebody has to check several emails, checking their internal system for your status, write to you and again you may send another Email etc.

But in one call you can ask many questions and find out about your CO, besides there is no need for your agent to be envolved.


----------



## HarryG

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congratulations Hayzz...whats ur SOL code ...


----------



## toti

HarryG said:


> Congratulations Hayzz...whats ur SOL code ...


its 221111 ( General Accountant )


----------



## Abdelrahman

HAYS said:


> Guys. OMG. I can't beleive my eyes.
> I just checked my online status and it says 'Applicant Approved'.
> I am so happy. I want to scream, but i can't because i am at work atm.Gees, there won't be much done today, cause i can't concentrate.It all worked out perfectly in the end. I am going on 3 week holiday next week and now my visa was granted as well.Still, can't beleive it. Guys, thank you for your support.
> Herman and those who are still waiting, your time is coming.
> 
> Here is my time line: Applied for 175 visa on July 29 2010. Visa Grant: July 8 2011
> 
> PS.Ninja, you prediction was spot on. I got my visa before 9th July as you predicted it.
> 
> Cheers HAYS


Congrats bro 

Hope remaining 2010 got their visa too


----------



## teqkillah

Its been a while since i login to this forum... it seems that a lot of you have been granted a visa already. 

My application is paper applied last August 2009. 176-Relative Sponsored. Its almost 2 years and I have no CO yet.  anyone experiencing the same situation like me?


----------



## HermanB

teqkillah said:


> Its been a while since i login to this forum... it seems that a lot of you have been granted a visa already.
> 
> My application is paper applied last August 2009. 176-Relative Sponsored. Its almost 2 years and I have no CO yet.  anyone experiencing the same situation like me?


2009?! Is your occupation on the SOL list? If so, you should raise a PLE immediately or better yet (if you can) phone, you must have a CO by now. Please if I am incorrect, can other people also comment on this.

Hope you come right and that they will rectify this mistake a.s.a.p.

All the best!!!


----------



## iNinjaN

teqkillah said:


> Its been a while since i login to this forum... it seems that a lot of you have been granted a visa already.
> 
> My application is paper applied last August 2009. 176-Relative Sponsored. Its almost 2 years and I have no CO yet.  anyone experiencing the same situation like me?


Dude, call them immediately tomm and get it escalated...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## teqkillah

@HermanB and @iNinjaN - yes its quite weird that i havent been allocated a case officer up to this moment. I've already sent a PLE. tomorow I'll try to call them up. im so frustrated and nervous at this moment. I have no idea whats happening on my application because its paper applied.


----------



## HermanB

teqkillah said:


> @HermanB and @iNinjaN - yes its quite weird that i havent been allocated a case officer up to this moment. I've already sent a PLE. tomorow I'll try to call them up. im so frustrated and nervous at this moment. I have no idea whats happening on my application because its paper applied.


It is really a shame that DIAC is doing this. May I ask what your occupation is? Did you do it yourself or through an agent? The best, as Ninja said, would be to phone. Try to phone at 9am sharp (Adelaide time), but be prepared to hold between 30 to 50 mins. You might hold for less than that, but always make sure you are prepared .

Hope it all goes well!!


----------



## Kurama

What is your nominated occupation? Is it on the new SOL?



teqkillah said:


> @HermanB and @iNinjaN - yes its quite weird that i havent been allocated a case officer up to this moment. I've already sent a PLE. tomorow I'll try to call them up. im so frustrated and nervous at this moment. I have no idea whats happening on my application because its paper applied.


----------



## patchoy

Hi,

I just registered in the forum but have been following this thread for quite some time now. Like most of you, I am also very excited to get the visa grant. Just want to share with you my timeline and from now and will try my best to join in the discussions.

Visa Subclass 175 applicant (with wife and 1 child)
Lodged online: October 20, 2010 (quite near HermanB's)
Occupation: Developer Programmer
Did not receive the famous March 18 email (don't know why)
CO allocation: waiting
Visa Grant: waiting

Even if I didn't receive the March 18 email, I am still hoping that DIAC will assign CO in order of lodgement date. The only advantage is that they (email recipients) were able to frontload their PCCs and Meds earlier and may/will get their visa straight away even without receiving a mail from the CO.

I sent PLE last week just to ask my priority group and I immediately got the response that I am under Priority Group 3.


----------



## JohnAnton

i think 175 is P4 now


----------



## patchoy

JohnAnton said:


> i think 175 is P4 now


Yes it's under p4 now so I guess he just based it on the processing arrangements prior to July 1, 2011. It is good that he said P3 because if he said its P4, I might be confused as to which one he is following, before or after July 1. At least by learning that it is P3, I am sure that I am not under the least priority group.


----------



## JohnAnton

If we consider what the PLE said as absolute truth, then all who applied as P3 before the July 1 changes are still considered P3 even after July 1. 

but we will never know for sure. It just adds up to the confusion.


----------



## teqkillah

guys my sol is 2231-11 Systems Manager(DBA). Its not included in the SOL anymore effective July 1. 

Im just wondering will I be in the P5 now because of the changes last July 1???


----------



## amer

teqkillah said:


> guys my sol is 2231-11 Systems Manager(DBA). Its not included in the SOL anymore effective July 1.
> 
> Im just wondering will I be in the P5 now because of the changes last July 1???


If your occupation is not in SOL, you will automatically go into P5. But since you are in IT line you could submit for your occupation to be reassessed under different but closely related occupation which is listed in SOL. 

Can any IT guys here help out?

Otherwise, why not talk to a registered agent?


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> If your occupation is not in SOL, you will automatically go into P5. But since you are in IT line you could submit for your occupation to be reassessed under different but closely related occupation which is listed in SOL.
> 
> Can any IT guys here help out?
> 
> Otherwise, why not talk to a registered agent?


hi teqkillah,

This is normal in this process.. ya it' s very unfair that they kept ur application for whole 2 years until it falls to P5.

only the following are there in New SOL 1 (after 1 july)

ICT business analyst 261111 ACS 
Systems analyst 261112 ACS 
Analyst programmer 261311 ACS 
Developer programmer 261312 ACS 
Software engineer 261313 ACS 

but I guess your skills are Database related..so the best thing you can do is to apply for a state sponsorship.. so that you can claim skills of SOL 2 and that has *database administrator* which i guess you can reassess. In DIAC's words 
"_If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2011 and you are nominated by a State 
or Territory Government must nominate an occupation from either Schedule 1 or Schedule 2 of the Skilled Occupation List._ "

My advice is also to contact an agent. I'm sure he'll find a way for you to lodge a new visa or may be renew the old one. Don't delay
Good luck!


----------



## HermanB

Hm, I just have this nagging feeling today that this is going to be a very quiet week...

Ah well, hope I am wrong. Good luck everyone!


----------



## HermanB

This is really getting bad . My wife really wants a kid, but I keep on telling her that we can't now as it will complicate matters . Really need to get that visa and get to Oz. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi Herman,

Things are getting bad indeed. But wait til July ends and based on my calculations, you'll get CO by then. My opinion only.


----------



## toti

yes Herman , it looks like another silent week


----------



## HermanB

JohnAnton said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> Things are getting bad indeed. But wait til July ends and based on my calculations, you'll get CO by then. My opinion only.


Ah well, we'll see. All I know is that it is really putting quite a bit of strain on my wife and I's relationship . All the best!!


----------



## JohnAnton

HermanB said:


> Ah well, we'll see. All I know is that it is really putting quite a bit of strain on my wife and I's relationship . All the best!!


I have a little idea on how you feel. My wife and I are also delaying our first child because of this migration stuff. I hope we get some positive news within this week to raise our spirit or something.


----------



## toti

guys

any idea when is the next update from DIAC , last update was on 20-June (released on 24 - June ) .... then again they the on 1-July the same update reamins without any changes

actually since 24-May update , DIAC didn't go forward too much !!


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> guys
> 
> any idea when is the next update from DIAC , last update was on 20-June (released on 24 - June ) .... then again they the on 1-July the same update reamins without any changes
> 
> actually since 24-May update , DIAC didn't go forward too much !!


I'm hoping that it's going to be by next week Monday. Now it's a bit unpredictable as they did not say in their last update that it is going to be updated fortnightly. 

Anyway, have you raised a PLE or called DIAC? Hopefully you will have good news from them.


----------



## JohnAnton

toti said:


> guys
> 
> any idea when is the next update from DIAC , last update was on 20-June (released on 24 - June ) .... then again they the on 1-July the same update reamins without any changes
> 
> actually since 24-May update , DIAC didn't go forward too much !!


since the last official one was on July 1, then 14 days later will be on the 15th which is friday this week.

I think the update will not be delayed since we are at the start of DIAC's fiscal year and they should be motivated enough to give timely updates.


----------



## toti

alfiat said:


> I'm hoping that it's going to be by next week Monday. Now it's a bit unpredictable as they did not say in their last update that it is going to be updated fortnightly.
> 
> Anyway, have you raised a PLE or called DIAC? Hopefully you will have good news from them.


I will call them today , sharp at 3:30 Am (my Local time here ) - 9:00 AM Adelaide time i have to wake up and have a strong cup of coffee to concentrate of what am i doing  otherwise I will continue sleep while I’m on hold to have my call picked up by the operator !! 

GOD Helps

hope that Me, You & John Anton & Herman and everybody here get the good news sooner


----------



## voddy

hi friends,
Can we check the status of our medicals online ? I don't have any ref. No but i know the meds are now in Sydney..

thanks


----------



## missy_koolie

*I got my pre-grant!*

I received my pre-grant letter today, God is good! Everyone of you will receive your visa soon..:=)
Lodged: 175 e visa on 3 November 2011
Occupation: Registered Nurse
Medicals and police certificates front loaded on April 2011
Case officer assigned: 22 June 2011
Pre-grant: 7 July 2011

This is also an advanced b-day gift to me!
I have to exit Australia as I am on a working visa right now. Any advise? Is it usually a
mnimum 8 days. Has anybody gone to NZ for visa evidencing? I am thinking probably to go to back to Philippines again for a holiday, I just came from my country last month lols


----------



## alfiat

voddy said:


> hi friends,
> Can we check the status of our medicals online ? I don't have any ref. No but i know the meds are now in Sydney..
> 
> thanks


DIAC online application status query will have status of your medicals as well. 
Once they have been received or finalized, it will be updated on the main status page.


----------



## voddy

missy_koolie said:


> I received my pre-grant letter today, God is good! Everyone of you will receive your visa soon..:=)
> Lodged: 175 e visa on 3 November 2011
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> Medicals and police certificates front loaded on April 2011
> Case officer assigned: 22 June 2011
> Pre-grant: 7 July 2011
> 
> This is also an advanced b-day gift to me!
> I have to exit Australia as I am on a working visa right now. Any advise? Is it usually a
> mnimum 8 days. Has anybody gone to NZ for visa evidencing? I am thinking probably to go to back to Philippines again for a holiday, I just came from my country last month lols


:clap2: :clap2: congratulations!!!!! wow

ok so it's not going to be a silent week.. cheer up ppl


----------



## mihiri

How about using the status inquiry? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
Mine were shown there when they were received



voddy said:


> hi friends,
> Can we check the status of our medicals online ? I don't have any ref. No but i know the meds are now in Sydney..
> 
> thanks


----------



## voddy

alfiat said:


> DIAC online application status query will have status of your medicals as well.
> Once they have been received or finalized, it will be updated on the main status page.


ahh thanks alfiat... I thought might be a place to check meds (HOC) status.. Thanks..how ever i heard it'll take minimum of 8 weeks for my meds to be finalized..I don't care...I have enough time anyway..


----------



## alfiat

missy_koolie said:


> I received my pre-grant letter today, God is good! Everyone of you will receive your visa soon..:=)
> Lodged: 175 e visa on 3 November 2011
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> Medicals and police certificates front loaded on April 2011
> Case officer assigned: 22 June 2011
> Pre-grant: 7 July 2011
> 
> This is also an advanced b-day gift to me!
> I have to exit Australia as I am on a working visa right now. Any advise? Is it usually a
> mnimum 8 days. Has anybody gone to NZ for visa evidencing? I am thinking probably to go to back to Philippines again for a holiday, I just came from my country last month lols


Congrats! 
I'm also a November applicant. Hopefully I get good news this month as well.


----------



## voddy

mihiri said:


> How about using the status inquiry? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> Mine were shown there when they were received


ahh thanks for the tip..  everyone directs me to this..ok so i will check this in another 2 months time then...:ranger:


----------



## JohnAnton

missy_koolie said:


> I received my pre-grant letter today, God is good! Everyone of you will receive your visa soon..:=)
> Lodged: 175 e visa on 3 November 2011
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> Medicals and police certificates front loaded on April 2011
> Case officer assigned: 22 June 2011
> Pre-grant: 7 July 2011
> 
> This is also an advanced b-day gift to me!
> I have to exit Australia as I am on a working visa right now. Any advise? Is it usually a
> mnimum 8 days. Has anybody gone to NZ for visa evidencing? I am thinking probably to go to back to Philippines again for a holiday, I just came from my country last month lols



congrats sa yo.:clap2:

that was nice. somene who lodged on Nov 2010 getting approved. or is it because its Onshore. All 2010 will be done not long from now


----------



## amer

missy_koolie said:


> I received my pre-grant letter today, God is good! Everyone of you will receive your visa soon..:=)
> Lodged: 175 e visa on 3 November 2011
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> Medicals and police certificates front loaded on April 2011
> Case officer assigned: 22 June 2011
> Pre-grant: 7 July 2011
> 
> This is also an advanced b-day gift to me!
> I have to exit Australia as I am on a working visa right now. Any advise? Is it usually a
> mnimum 8 days. Has anybody gone to NZ for visa evidencing? I am thinking probably to go to back to Philippines again for a holiday, I just came from my country last month lols


Congrats missy_koolie!!! Am happy for you.

I noticed you already got your CO in June itself. As for after July1, not seen anyone except Aug10 getting CO yet.


----------



## missy_koolie

JohnAnton said:


> congrats sa yo.:clap2:
> 
> that was nice. somene who lodged on Nov 2010 getting approved. or is it because it Onshore. All 2010 will be done not long from now



haha kabayan!
No it is still offshore classified! i have to exit OZ pa rin for the final grant:=)


----------



## amer

alfiat said:


> Congrats!
> I'm also a November applicant. Hopefully I get good news this month as well.


Hopefully, but do note that she got her CO is June...but since 1st July there isnt much CO being assigned except for Aug'10 applicant.


----------



## iNinjaN

missy_koolie said:


> I received my pre-grant letter today, God is good! Everyone of you will receive your visa soon..:=)
> Lodged: 175 e visa on 3 November 2011
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> Medicals and police certificates front loaded on April 2011
> Case officer assigned: 22 June 2011
> Pre-grant: 7 July 2011
> 
> This is also an advanced b-day gift to me!
> I have to exit Australia as I am on a working visa right now. Any advise? Is it usually a
> mnimum 8 days. Has anybody gone to NZ for visa evidencing? I am thinking probably to go to back to Philippines again for a holiday, I just came from my country last month lols


Congrats Missy... That's a fantastic news!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

I visited the spreadsheet to update the visa grant..and noticed DIAC has skipped OCT and gone to NOV..wonder whats the logic behind this.. CO teams have specific months or something?


----------



## toti

voddy said:


> I visited the spreadsheet to update the visa grant..and noticed DIAC has skipped OCT and gone to NOV..wonder whats the logic behind this.. CO teams have specific months or something?


as they did with aug before , alot of alloction and visas was given to sep but aug was kept aside !!


----------



## Dhawal

*CO assigned.*

Guys one great news....
I have been assigned a CO from team 2. They have mentioned the case officer name as well.

The documents I need to furnish are as follows: 

1) Medical receipt for self. 
2) Doctor’s certificate for wife.
3) PCC for self and spouse (India). U can take the PCC from there also by approaching the Indian Consulate. They will give the same to you after 1month. However pls chk with tem if they will be keeping the passport too. Wife will have to apply for the India PCC by going to the passport office. Once applied for, the receipt of the same needs to be submitted to DIAC.
4) Form 80: one filled and one blank signed form. This applies to both of you. 
5) The above said documents for self. ( tax)


----------



## iNinjaN

Dhawal said:


> Guys one great news....
> I have been assigned a CO from team 2. They have mentioned the case officer name as well.
> 
> The documents I need to furnish are as follows:
> 
> 1) Medical receipt for self.
> 2)  Doctor&#146;s certificate for wife.
> 3) PCC for self and spouse (India). U can take the PCC from there also by approaching the Indian Consulate. They will give the same to you after 1month. However pls chk with tem if they will be keeping the passport too. Wife will have to apply for the India PCC by going to the passport office. Once applied for, the receipt of the same needs to be submitted to DIAC.
> 4) Form 80: one filled and one blank signed form. This applies to both of you.
> 5) The above said documents for self. ( tax)


Congratulations Dhawal  some good news on the way....

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> as they did with aug before , alot of alloction and visas was given to sep but aug was kept aside !!


humm does this mean

*Aug,OCT* - CO team ???
*Sep,Nov* - CO team 2,4..

could this mean 
Dec,Feb,April - CO team ??
Jan,March,May - CO team 2,4 ...

this is all crap... i just can't wait without assuming things..:lol::hat:


----------



## Dhawal

missy_koolie said:


> Hi missy_koolie,
> Congrats for the visa grant...


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> Guys one great news....
> I have been assigned a CO from team 2. They have mentioned the case officer name as well.
> 
> The documents I need to furnish are as follows:
> 
> 1) Medical receipt for self.
> 2) Doctor’s certificate for wife.
> 3) PCC for self and spouse (India). U can take the PCC from there also by approaching the Indian Consulate. They will give the same to you after 1month. However pls chk with tem if they will be keeping the passport too. Wife will have to apply for the India PCC by going to the passport office. Once applied for, the receipt of the same needs to be submitted to DIAC.
> 4)  Form 80: one filled and one blank signed form. This applies to both of you.
> 5) The above said documents for self. ( tax)


WOW congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks Ninja...But i am in finland and am confused how should i go about with the medicals and pcc. dont want to submit my passport to the indian consulate here.Any advice?


----------



## JohnAnton

Dhawal said:


> Guys one great news....
> I have been assigned a CO from team 2. They have mentioned the case officer name as well.
> 
> The documents I need to furnish are as follows:
> 
> 1) Medical receipt for self.
> 2) Doctor’s certificate for wife.
> 3) PCC for self and spouse (India). U can take the PCC from there also by approaching the Indian Consulate. They will give the same to you after 1month. However pls chk with tem if they will be keeping the passport too. Wife will have to apply for the India PCC by going to the passport office. Once applied for, the receipt of the same needs to be submitted to DIAC.
> 4) Form 80: one filled and one blank signed form. This applies to both of you.
> 5) The above said documents for self. ( tax)



nice. Probably within a month you'll get your approval.

Its nice to hear another 175 applicant from November gets CO.


----------



## Lawren4

Dhawal said:


> Guys one great news....
> I have been assigned a CO from team 2. They have mentioned the case officer name as well.
> 
> The documents I need to furnish are as follows:
> 
> 1) Medical receipt for self.
> 2) Doctor’s certificate for wife.
> 3) PCC for self and spouse (India). U can take the PCC from there also by approaching the Indian Consulate. They will give the same to you after 1month. However pls chk with tem if they will be keeping the passport too. Wife will have to apply for the India PCC by going to the passport office. Once applied for, the receipt of the same needs to be submitted to DIAC.
> 4) Form 80: one filled and one blank signed form. This applies to both of you.
> 5) The above said documents for self. ( tax)


congratz Dhawal!

is your CO allocated today(11th Jul)? how did you find you having a CO?

Lawrence


----------



## brajeshdave

Dhawal said:


> Guys one great news....
> I have been assigned a CO from team 2. They have mentioned the case officer name as well.
> 
> The documents I need to furnish are as follows:
> 
> 1) Medical receipt for self.
> 2) Doctor’s certificate for wife.
> 3) PCC for self and spouse (India). U can take the PCC from there also by approaching the Indian Consulate. They will give the same to you after 1month. However pls chk with tem if they will be keeping the passport too. Wife will have to apply for the India PCC by going to the passport office. Once applied for, the receipt of the same needs to be submitted to DIAC.
> 4) Form 80: one filled and one blank signed form. This applies to both of you.
> 5) The above said documents for self. ( tax)



Hello Dhawal - Congrates!! 
I have a specific query to you regarding PCC. Can I submit the PCC from my hometown? My passport has address of my hometown. I am working in a different city for 2 years. It is very easy for me to apply & obtain PCC at my home town. Does PCC mentions addresses of the places where we lived?


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> Thanks voddy.....I am confused as to how to go about with the medicals and pcc since i am not in india right now..


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> nice. Probably within a month you'll get your approval.
> 
> Its nice to hear another 175 applicant from November gets CO.


Great news!!!!! Congrattsss

1st CO allocation after July1st. Means there isnt any pending higher applications.

But...what about Oct applicants???


----------



## Dhawal

JohnAnton said:


> Thanks John.....


----------



## JohnAnton

i'm waitng for 2011 class 175 applicant to get a CO


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks voddy.....I am confused as to how to go about with the medicals and pcc since i am not in india right now..
> 
> 
> 
> see I told ya to apply for pcc before you go.. didn't I?
> 
> just kidding..
> 
> may be someone can do this for you..you can get meds from Finland..does it make any difference?
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

Wow...what a start of the week...hope this continues for the rest of the week...


----------



## Dhawal

Lawren4 said:


> Hi lawren,
> Yes i got a CO today....I recieved a mail from my agent with the team number and the CO name mentioned in it alongwith the docs required...


----------



## Indus

brajeshdave said:


> Hello Dhawal - Congrates!!
> I have a specific query to you regarding PCC. Can I submit the PCC from my hometown? My passport has address of my hometown. I am working in a different city for 2 years. It is very easy for me to apply & obtain PCC at my home town. Does PCC mentions addresses of the places where we lived?


I don't think you can do that. I have applied PCC for me and my wife. My PCC was granted on the same day because my passport and current address matches. However, they turned down my wife's PCC as her passport and current address does not match. They asked for an address proof for the current address.


----------



## iNinjaN

Hmm not sure Dhawal... But I think u need to submit ur passport for Indian pcc... Check with Indian consulate, I believe it's more simpler overseas as compared to india itself!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> I have been adviced by my agent to do it from denmark...But doing medicals is damn costly here...Just a simple blood test costs 150 €... Am planning to extend it by a few weeks beyond the 28 days deadline if possible....


----------



## Lawren4

Dhawal said:


> Lawren4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lawren,
> Yes i got a CO today....I recieved a mail from my agent with the team number and the CO name mentioned in it alongwith the docs required...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for sharing!
> 
> good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

brajeshdave said:


> Hi brajesh,
> I think indus has answered your question...I dont have much idea about it since i am yet to apply for PCC.


----------



## Indus

Dhawal said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been adviced by my agent to do it from denmark...But doing medicals is damn costly here...Just a simple blood test costs 150 €... Am planning to extend it by a few weeks beyond the 28 days deadline if possible....
> 
> 
> 
> How come they gave you 28 days only? My CO asked me to provide the PCC and meds within 70 days.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

Indus said:


> Yes indus i am planning to get the 28 days deadline extended....In talk with the agent...


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Yes ninja i will check and see...Am planning to come back in august 1st week back to india....otherwise i was planning to extend my stay here..Now i dont want to....Let me see the options available..


----------



## toti

Dhawal said:


> Lawren4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lawren,
> Yes i got a CO today....I recieved a mail from my agent with the team number and the CO name mentioned in it alongwith the docs required...
> 
> 
> 
> Congats Dhawal
> 
> i think that you may do your Indian PCC from your nearst Counslate , Meds for sure could be done in Finland , please refere to the Panel Doctors in IMMI web site
Click to expand...


----------



## haseeb85uk

HermanB said:


> This is really getting bad . My wife really wants a kid, but I keep on telling her that we can't now as it will complicate matters . Really need to get that visa and get to Oz. Good luck everyone!


o common herman..i told u u will get direct grant by first week of september..just wait a couple of months..u knw what sometimes something comes to my mind and it exactly happens like that..it happens rarely to me...so u rest assure u will get the visa..start preparing for the kid


----------



## toti

Lawren4 said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for sharing!
> 
> good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence
> 
> any updates in China Forums ?!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Indus

Good luck Dhwal. It's been three weeks since my status shows 'Medicals Referred'. I don't know when it's gonna say 'Medicals Final' for me. I have been getting some calls from recruitment agent and all the positions are urgent. They need people asap but this visa thing is not yet finalized. It has really become stressful now.


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> Lawren4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lawren,
> Yes i got a CO today....I recieved a mail from my agent with the team number and the CO name mentioned in it alongwith the docs required...
> 
> 
> 
> WOOWOW man G8 news .... all the best ...
> 
> have you check your online status has it changed to ABPF ?
> 
> Happy for you man ..
> 
> -Neo-
Click to expand...


----------



## Lawren4

toti said:


> Lawren4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence
> 
> any updates in China Forums ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> Chinese applicants are very jealous about you guys's timeline.
> 
> we chinese are still waiting for the first 2010 Sep applicant CO allocation.
> 
> while, you guys got CO who applied in 2010 Nov...
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

SlimNeo said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOWOW man G8 news .... all the best ...
> 
> have you check your online status has it changed to ABPF ?
> 
> Happy for you man ..
> 
> -Neo-
> 
> 
> 
> Neo...ur is not too far away...heh heh heh...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lawren4

Lawren4 said:


> toti said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> Chinese applicants are very jealous about you guys's timeline.
> 
> we chinese are still waiting for the first 2010 Sep applicant CO allocation.
> 
> while, you guys got CO who applied in 2010 Nov...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, 1 update:
> a 11th May 2011 VIC SMP 176 applicant who got CO on 31st May 2011, finally uploaded all requested documents and granted today.
> 
> 
> 
> not a surprise at all...
Click to expand...


----------



## SlimNeo

amer said:


> SlimNeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neo...ur is not too far away...heh heh heh...
> 
> 
> 
> DIAC has been told that they were about to start the processing of a new batch soon..(on a call) It seems its true..
> 
> -Neo-
Click to expand...


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> ahh thanks alfiat... I thought might be a place to check meds (HOC) status.. Thanks..how ever i heard it'll take minimum of 8 weeks for my meds to be finalized..I don't care...I have enough time anyway..


Now it seems backlog at HOC is cleared. my received date was 18/06/2011 and on 08/07/2011 (after 3 weeks) main applicant medical finalised while other two applicant still outstanding. 
Another thing, in my case it took about a week to apprear the "medical recived" on the status page from the courier delivery date.


----------



## Dhawal

toti said:


> Thanks toti...I am looking for options available......maybe will do it here or in india...


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Now it seems backlog at HOC is cleared. my received date was 18/06/2011 and on 08/07/2011 (after 3 weeks) main applicant medical finalised while other two applicant still outstanding.
> Another thing, in my case it took about a week to apprear the "medical recived" on the status page from the courier delivery date.


ahh thas't great news! I would love to see any change in that dead still page of mine..


----------



## Dhawal

Indus said:


> Thanks indus....Dont worry Indus...You will get the grant soon....just a matter of days more...All the best for the grant and the job.....


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Hi Neo,
> Thanks Mate.....I am a paper based applicant so cant check the online status...I got the mail from my agent directly....And dont worry for you its a direct grant in 2 weeks....


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> SlimNeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Neo,
> Thanks Mate.....I am a paper based applicant so cant check the online status...I got the mail from my agent directly....And dont worry for you its a direct grant in 2 weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping so man ..
> 
> I don't think of any document that i can upload now.. All possible documents are submitted lol. .. hope to hear from MR CO soon..
> 
> -Neo-
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

SlimNeo said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping so man ..
> 
> I don't think of any document that i can upload now.. All possible documents are submitted lol. .. hope to hear from MR CO soon..
> 
> -Neo-
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hope they can move fast before the 176 applications starts coming in...they just released South Australia SMP list today. Expect new batch of 176 applications coming in by the next 4 weeks...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Direct grant from CO nothing else....


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> SlimNeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hope they can move fast before the 176 applications starts coming in...they just released South Australia SMP list today. Expect new batch of 176 applications coming in by the next 4 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case.....ray2: heaven help 2011 applicants!
> 
> we won't get our grants in this year for sure then..
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnAnton

voddy said:


> amer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case.....ray2: heaven help 2011 applicants!
> 
> we won't get our grants in this year for sure then..
> 
> 
> 
> Is the new point system more difficult that in a way will lessen these threatening applicants?
Click to expand...


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> SlimNeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hope they can move fast before the 176 applications starts coming in...they just released South Australia SMP list today. Expect new batch of 176 applications coming in by the next 4 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> one question..why they(SMP) start coming now? NSW and other SMPs were open some times back..How frequently do these SMP occur??
> 
> 
> just curious..why our agent didn't encourage us to go for SMP.. (I have both .Net and Java)
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

voddy said:


> amer said:
> 
> 
> 
> one question..why they(SMP) start coming now? NSW and other SMPs were open some times back..How frequently do these SMP occur??
> 
> 
> just curious..why our agent didn't encourage us to go for SMP.. (I have both .Net and Java)
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because all states have planning limit i.e quotas for each occupations. The planning limit (quotas) will reset every July and is valid for the whole year. If more application is received within that year (July-June), the occupation will be unavailable until the next planning year.
> 
> For states like SA, most occupation was full after a few month of SMP release. Now it is reset since for July11 until June12.
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

voddy said:


> amer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case.....ray2: heaven help 2011 applicants!
> 
> we won't get our grants in this year for sure then..
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure 175 will still move, just that it maybe slowed down whenever a 176 application comes in...
Click to expand...


----------



## rachel1977

how much should we pay for SMP?



amer said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because all states have planning limit i.e quotas for each occupations. The planning limit (quotas) will reset every July and is valid for the whole year. If more application is received within that year (July-June), the occupation will be unavailable until the next planning year.
> 
> For states like SA, most occupation was full after a few month of SMP release. Now it is reset since for July11 until June12.
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> voddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the new point system more difficult that in a way will lessen these threatening applicants?
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope thats the case...but u see in my brother case, he is applying state sponsor because he could not qualify for 175.
> 
> State sponsor gives extra 5 points...
> 
> And to make things worse, there is no more 176 family sponsor, so if you are short by 5 points, State sponsor is the other option...
Click to expand...


----------



## amer

rachel1977 said:


> how much should we pay for SMP?
> 
> Not sure abt the other states, but SA and QLD is free.
> 
> But if you already applied for 175, you cannot change it to 176. Instead you need to apply 176 separately with full application fee.


----------



## uroojs

Dhawal said:


> Guys one great news....
> I have been assigned a CO from team 2. They have mentioned the case officer name as well.
> 
> The documents I need to furnish are as follows:
> 
> 1) Medical receipt for self.
> 2) Doctor’s certificate for wife.
> 3) PCC for self and spouse (India). U can take the PCC from there also by approaching the Indian Consulate. They will give the same to you after 1month. However pls chk with tem if they will be keeping the passport too. Wife will have to apply for the India PCC by going to the passport office. Once applied for, the receipt of the same needs to be submitted to DIAC.
> 4) Form 80: one filled and one blank signed form. This applies to both of you.
> 5) The above said documents for self. ( tax)




This is amazing.. why they need a blank signed form 80????

I have never heard DIAC asking us to sign any blank document.


----------



## voddy

uroojs said:


> This is amazing.. why they need a blank signed form 80????
> 
> I have never heard DIAC asking us to sign any blank document.


NONO..im sure it's the agent requetsing blank signed Form 80..

he has our details only the signature that he wants


----------



## Dhawal

uroojs said:


> Hi uroojs,
> I think what voddy is saying right..I havent questioned my agent as to why they need the blank signed form 80 coz i am still confused as to how should i go about doing my medicals and PCC.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi guys,
Can someone please forward me the eaxct url link on IMMI site where the list of medical centres are given. I want to check the ones available in finland.

BR/Dhawal.


----------



## voddy

Dhawal said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone please forward me the eaxct url link on IMMI site where the list of medical centres are given. I want to check the ones available in finland.
> 
> BR/Dhawal.


Contact Us

Finland – Panel Doctors


----------



## Dhawal

voddy said:


> Thanks voddy..i am calling the clinics here..........


----------



## mshahzad

Dhawal said:


> Guys one great news....
> I have been assigned a CO from team 2. They have mentioned the case officer name as well.
> 
> The documents I need to furnish are as follows:
> 
> 1) Medical receipt for self.
> 2) Doctor’s certificate for wife.
> 3) PCC for self and spouse (India). U can take the PCC from there also by approaching the Indian Consulate. They will give the same to you after 1month. However pls chk with tem if they will be keeping the passport too. Wife will have to apply for the India PCC by going to the passport office. Once applied for, the receipt of the same needs to be submitted to DIAC.
> 4) Form 80: one filled and one blank signed form. This applies to both of you.
> 5) The above said documents for self. ( tax)


very good news Dhawal . . . Things are getting smooth


----------



## chaminda.sampath

Dhawal said:


> Guys one great news....
> I have been assigned a CO from team 2. They have mentioned the case officer name as well.
> 
> The documents I need to furnish are as follows:
> 
> 1) Medical receipt for self.
> 2) Doctor’s certificate for wife.
> 3) PCC for self and spouse (India). U can take the PCC from there also by approaching the Indian Consulate. They will give the same to you after 1month. However pls chk with tem if they will be keeping the passport too. Wife will have to apply for the India PCC by going to the passport office. Once applied for, the receipt of the same needs to be submitted to DIAC.
> 4) Form 80: one filled and one blank signed form. This applies to both of you.
> 5) The above said documents for self. ( tax)


Hi Dhawal,

Congrat...

Chaminda:clap2:


----------



## Dhawal

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi chaminda,
> Thanks a lot...


----------



## Dhawal

mshahzad said:


> Yeah shahzad things are getting smooth and fast for everyone....Everyone's getting CO's and grants very fast..


----------



## 10mct

dhawal 
wonderful !!!
it will be nice if u could tell-
1. when did u get the co- ur signature needs to be updated  ? 
and how did u get to know of it- thru email?
2. did u rcv the famed-18 march email which said that a co will be assigned in 3 months..
3. whats ur skill code?
all the best for your medicals and pcc....
thx..


----------



## yks

Dhawal said:


> mshahzad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah shahzad things are getting smooth and fast for everyone....Everyone's getting CO's and grants very fast..
> 
> 
> 
> Congrates Dhawal.
> Am very happy for you.
> 
> you being 22 Nov 2010 175 applicant, it seems our date wont be that far
> i am trying to front load everything.
> only IPCC and Aust PCC is pending.
> 
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:
Click to expand...


----------



## brajeshdave

Indus said:


> I don't think you can do that. I have applied PCC for me and my wife. My PCC was granted on the same day because my passport and current address matches. However, they turned down my wife's PCC as her passport and current address does not match. They asked for an address proof for the current address.


Hi Indus,

Do you mean that regional passport office turned down your wife's PCC or was it DIAC? If it was DIAC, then I understand that I can't apply from my home town.

But if it was RPO (That's exactly what I am worried about), then my passport has address of my hometown for which I have several address proofs and I need not tell that I am employed in a different city for 2 years. And submit PCC from there.

Again, Does PCC (to be submitted to DIAC) mentions addresses of the places where you lived?


----------



## Suhel

yks said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrates Dhawal.
> Am very happy for you.
> 
> you being 22 Nov 2010 175 applicant, it seems our date wont be that far
> i am trying to front load everything.
> only IPCC and Aust PCC is pending.
> 
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi YKS ,
> 
> Can you please tell me the process of getting Australia PCC , As I am a December 2010 applicant , would it be advisable to get the Australia PCC now and submit it when the CO is assigned.
> 
> Regards
> Suhel
Click to expand...


----------



## Lawren4

*breaking news(or rumour)*

ok maybe not so breaking......:focus:

885 COs may be combined by 175 COs, that's why someone got "further" but no processing.

=======================proof==================

CaseÖØÐÂÏ´ÅÆ - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË
(in chinese character)

=====================translation==================

A 885 applicant elodged on 23rd May, and got CO on 23th June. As CO didn't finish his case before 1st July,2011, the new policy took effect ,and:


CO reply #1:[current CO has been removed......]
Case’s have case officers allocated, and unallocated everyday, based on business needs. Your case has been unallocated as I have moved section, my name is still on your application, so that it is not “lost” as you claim will happen.


CO reply #2:[When to re-allocate new CO]
In due time your application will receive a new case officer and processing will continue, until then there is nothing I can do for you as I am no longer in that section.

conclusion: 
(1)885 COs are changing section. that may mean 885 are combined by 175, and as a result, 885 will have less COs, and 175 will have more COs.

(2)DIAC section changing leads to mess. So we don't no new-coming CO after 1st July.


Enjoy, Guys.

Lawrence


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> ok maybe not so breaking......:focus:
> 
> 885 COs may be combined by 175 COs, that's why someone got "further" but no processing.
> 
> =======================proof==================
> 
> CaseÖØÐÂÏ´ÅÆ - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË
> (in chinese character)
> 
> =====================translation==================
> 
> A 885 applicant elodged on 23rd May, and got CO on 23th June. As CO didn't finish his case before 1st July,2011, the new policy took effect ,and:
> 
> 
> CO reply #1:[current CO has been removed......]
> Case’s have case officers allocated, and unallocated everyday, based on business needs. Your case has been unallocated as I have moved section, my name is still on your application, so that it is not “lost” as you claim will happen.
> 
> 
> CO reply #2:[When to re-allocate new CO]
> In due time your application will receive a new case officer and processing will continue, until then there is nothing I can do for you as I am no longer in that section.
> 
> conclusion:
> (1)885 COs are changing section. that may mean 885 are combined by 175, and as a result, 885 will have less COs, and 175 will have more COs.
> 
> (2)DIAC section changing leads to mess. So we don't no new-coming CO after 1st July.
> 
> 
> Enjoy, Guys.
> 
> Lawrence


This is a bit wierd, isnt 885 under P3 as well, so why would 885 have less CO and 175 more CO? And isnt 175 and 885 visas are processed in different offices? 885 in brisbane and 175 in adelaide?

And seems like CO was unallocated because he moved section...does it mean he isnt doing 885 processing anymore so someone is taking over him, thus the change???


----------



## toti

amer said:


> This is a bit wierd, isnt 885 under P3 as well, so why would 885 have less CO and 175 more CO? And isnt 175 and 885 visas are processed in different offices? 885 in brisbane and 175 in adelaide?
> 
> And seems like CO was unallocated because he moved section...does it mean he isnt doing 885 processing anymore so someone is taking over him, thus the change???


yes that's right

what i know that all onshore visa ( like 885 , 886 ...etc) are procssed in Brisbine 

so there is no relation between both


----------



## Lawren4

amer said:


> This is a bit wierd, isnt 885 under P3 as well, so why would 885 have less CO and 175 more CO? And isnt 175 and 885 visas are processed in different offices? 885 in brisbane and 175 in adelaide?
> 
> And seems like CO was unallocated because he moved section...does it mean he isnt doing 885 processing anymore so someone is taking over him, thus the change???


amer,

i don't know, either.
it might be a individual case due to CO's work shift.
but if not, as 885 is processed nearly up-to-date, 175 is much slower, i see the combination is positive for 175, negative for 885.

that means 885 CO also have to handle some 175 cases. sort of labor increase for 175 CO, i guess


----------



## HermanB

Almost a whole month after the initial 'deadline' from the 18 March mail and still absolutely no progress in our case and most other October applicants. I am sorry, but this is really unfair processing (my personal opinion).

The wait is getting unbearable, especially because it seems so close, yet it might only happen months and months down the line .

Good luck everyone! And congrats Dhawal!


----------



## alfiat

HermanB said:


> Almost a whole month after the initial 'deadline' from the 18 March mail and still absolutely no progress in our case and most other October applicants. I am sorry, but this is really unfair processing (my personal opinion).
> 
> The wait is getting unbearable, especially because it seems so close, yet it might only happen months and months down the line .
> 
> Good luck everyone! And congrats Dhawal!


If you look at Voddy's spreadsheet, there seems to be a whole bunch of October applicants and myself who have not been allocated a CO. These are applications between 18th Oct to 3rd Nov. Before and after these dates, we see consistent CO allocation.

If anyone of us from this group get allocated with CO or gets direct grant, I think it would be good news for the rest. Perhaps all the applications from this group are bundled together for processing by a particular team?


----------



## Indus

brajeshdave said:


> Hi Indus,
> 
> Do you mean that regional passport office turned down your wife's PCC or was it DIAC? If it was DIAC, then I understand that I can't apply from my home town.
> 
> But if it was RPO (That's exactly what I am worried about), then my passport has address of my hometown for which I have several address proofs and I need not tell that I am employed in a different city for 2 years. And submit PCC from there.
> 
> Again, Does PCC (to be submitted to DIAC) mentions addresses of the places where you lived?


Well, it is RPO only turned down her PCC. I could have gone to the other way and approach the RPO where her passport was issued but this way I had to provide false information. Her present address is no more the one in passport. This is illegal to do.


----------



## HermanB

alfiat said:


> If you look at Voddy's spreadsheet, there seems to be a whole bunch of October applicants and myself who have not been allocated a CO. These are applications between 18th Oct to 3rd Nov. Before and after these dates, we see consistent CO allocation.
> 
> If anyone of us from this group get allocated with CO or gets direct grant, I think it would be good news for the rest. Perhaps all the applications from this group are bundled together for processing by a particular team?


It could be, but in my opinion, it is really unfair processing, regardless of whether it's being done in batches. What was the point then of rushing to get our applications in just to be allocated CO's later?! lol


----------



## aswe

main applicant's medical finalised on 08/07/2011. Other two applicants medical still "refeered" Now two working days has passed and situation is the same.does any body have a clarifications. Case officer on 21/06/2011


----------



## amer

HermanB said:


> It could be, but in my opinion, it is really unfair processing, regardless of whether it's being done in batches. What was the point then of rushing to get our applications in just to be allocated CO's later?! lol


I agree that its unfair...but I do not think there is much we can do but to wait for our turn, although it is not in order.


----------



## mihiri

In my case our medicals were in referred state for around 7 weeks. On the very same date I was assigned a CO, all three were finalized.
And now it's been more than two weeks since I got my visa granted, still all my documents are shown as Required.



aswe said:


> main applicant's medical finalised on 08/07/2011. Other two applicants medical still "refeered" Now two working days has passed and situation is the same.does any body have a clarifications. Case officer on 21/06/2011


----------



## rozam

GUYS,

I am waiting from 2009 december, I am sooooooooo tired and it's soooooooooo hot in Armenia, and I want my VISAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa, so that I can go on holiday......................lane:

:focus:More seriously I have a qustion.
My meds were received by DIAC on 6 June 2011, and according to my CO this is the only thing remaining to be cleared. 
Any one has an idea when it may probably be finalised?????:juggle:


----------



## brajeshdave

Indus said:


> Well, it is RPO only turned down her PCC. I could have gone to the other way and approach the RPO where her passport was issued but this way I had to provide false information. Her present address is no more the one in passport. This is illegal to do.


How did you manage your wife's PCC then? Did you use 1st option or 2nd? In option 1, RPO turned it down. And option 2 was illegal? Have I misunderstood smthing?


----------



## Dhawal

Thanks yks and 10mct


----------



## Dhawal

Suhel said:


> Hi suhel,
> You can do the pcc and frontload it.The less documents you have to submit on CO allocation the better.


----------



## alfiat

rozam said:


> GUYS,
> 
> I am waiting from 2009 december, I am sooooooooo tired and it's soooooooooo hot in Armenia, and I want my VISAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa, so that I can go on holiday......................lane:
> 
> :focus:More seriously I have a qustion.
> My meds were received by DIAC on 6 June 2011, and according to my CO this is the only thing remaining to be cleared.
> Any one has an idea when it may probably be finalised?????:juggle:



I'm assuming your meds were paper based type and actual hardcopies were sent to HOC. Looking at how things are going for paper based meds, there seems to be backlog for processing paper based meds.

On the other hand, I did my meds at a clinic which has eHealth and meds were finalised within a week.


----------



## peterhe

rozam said:


> GUYS,
> 
> I am waiting from 2009 december, I am sooooooooo tired and it's soooooooooo hot in Armenia, and I want my VISAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa, so that I can go on holiday......................lane:
> 
> :focus:More seriously I have a qustion.
> My meds were received by DIAC on 6 June 2011, and according to my CO this is the only thing remaining to be cleared.
> Any one has an idea when it may probably be finalised?????:juggle:


sir, my current situation may be more excruciating than yours. Even I did not get a case officer. According to DIAC's updates, all applicants lodged between 9 February 2010 and 30 June 2010 have been assessed, my agent said it had speaked to DIAC by phone but no information was given instead of told just waiting for email reply. PLE is also useless, several PLEs from JUNE to present were not replied with clear information. I also directly called the DIAC (+61 1300 364 613) four times, respectively delayed 49mins, 20mins,45mins,40mins. Only the thid time got through but after saying "hello", the male operator hung up. I really could not endure the DIAC's telephone . 伤不起


----------



## Indus

brajeshdave said:


> How did you manage your wife's PCC then? Did you use 1st option or 2nd? In option 1, RPO turned it down. And option 2 was illegal? Have I misunderstood smthing?



Brajesh,

I am in the same boat as your are now. The only pending document is her PCC. We have visited PSK twice in last 20 days. First time I though that my passport address will be okay as her address proof but it didn't work.They asked me to add her name in my bank account and provide it as her proof of address. We got it done and today we have visited again. The statement bank provided does not have any signature and they asked us again to get the signature. We will get it done today and visit PSK day after tomorrow. I believe they will do the police verification again for her current address. What a pain! Our CO gave us 70 days for AFP and Indian PCC+ medicals. We have now 20 days left. I hope we will get her PCC soon and submit the same. I don't really want to take the other route as I have already mentioned her current address in DIAC's application. 

Let me know what you are going to do. To get AFP from Australia was so easy. I just had to send the fees+ our passport photocopy. That's it !


----------



## Lawren4

peterhe said:


> sir, my current situation may be more excruciating than yours. Even I did not get a case officer. According to DIAC's updates, all applicants lodged between 9 February 2010 and 30 June 2010 have been assessed, my agent said it had speaked to DIAC by phone but no information was given instead of told just waiting for email reply. PLE is also useless, several PLEs from JUNE to present were not replied with clear information. I also directly called the DIAC (+61 1300 364 613) four times, respectively delayed 49mins, 20mins,45mins,40mins. Only the thid time got through but after saying "hello", the male operator hung up. I really could not endure the DIAC's telephone . 伤不起


what a tragedy! 杯具啊！


----------



## brajeshdave

Indus said:


> Brajesh,
> 
> I am in the same boat as your are now. The only pending document is her PCC. We have visited PSK twice in last 20 days. First time I though that my passport address will be okay as her address proof but it didn't work.They asked me to add her name in my bank account and provide it as her proof of address. We got it done and today we have visited again. The statement bank provided does not have any signature and they asked us again to get the signature. We will get it done today and visit PSK day after tomorrow. I believe they will do the police verification again for her current address. What a pain! Our CO gave us 70 days for AFP and Indian PCC+ medicals. We have now 20 days left. I hope we will get her PCC soon and submit the same. I don't really wanted to take the other route. I have already mentioned her current address in DIAC's application.
> 
> Let me know what you are going to do. To get AFP from Australia was so easy. I just had to send the fees+ our passport photocopy. That's it !



This PSK stuff is very bad. I have learnt that there is a lot of corruption in it. I am too scared about it. Even I have given my current address in the application. But one of my friends who got his visa last year told me that it is OK to do it at the place from where you were issued the passport. He said PCC doesn't have addresses. But I am also in the same dilemma...should do it or not!!


----------



## aswe

mihiri said:


> In my case our medicals were in referred state for around 7 weeks. On the very same date I was assigned a CO, all three were finalized.
> And now it's been more than two weeks since I got my visa granted, still all my documents are shown as Required.


Thanks mihiri, it means we should not much rely on what appears on status window. So my visa will be granted at any time since all others are met.


----------



## HermanB

I realize there are people worse off than our case, and I wish that their things get sorted out very soon. As for our case, I just plainly give up, if we ever get the visa it will be a complete miracle, that is the state of mind I am in now. Seriously now, I will not be looking at forums anymore as it just makes me even more depressed that what I already am.

Good luck to everyone and hope you all get good news soon. Over and out.

Herman


----------



## Onynz

Guys!!! A very good news!!!

Our application has already been approved. Visa was granted after sending my last pending document!!!

Thank you to all.

Visa Granted - 13 JUL 2011


----------



## amer

Congrats onynz!!!

Btw, made my routine phonecall to DIAC today. As usual no CO and she told me I am not in the next batch of CO allocation. Looks like not anytime soon I guess...


----------



## Onynz

Thanks amer.. dont lose hope... we all have our time.


----------



## amer

Yes bro, wat will come, will come...


----------



## Lawren4

Onynz said:


> Guys!!! A very good news!!!
> 
> Our application has already been approved. Visa was granted after sending my last pending document!!!
> 
> Thank you to all.
> 
> Visa Granted - 13 JUL 2011


congratz!


----------



## JohnAnton

Guys,

Is it just me or does it seem that we have lesser CO allocations and grants since July 1?


----------



## Lawren4

JohnAnton said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem that we have lesser CO allocations and grants since July 1?


John,

see the rumour i posted.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...riority-3-applicants-club-548.html#post563502

Lawrence


----------



## JohnAnton

Lawren4 said:


> John,
> 
> see the rumour i posted.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...riority-3-applicants-club-548.html#post563502
> 
> Lawrence


My comprehension may be off, but doesn't that mean that there should be more 175 CO allocation and grants now.


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem that we have lesser CO allocations and grants since July 1?


You are right...in fact most of the grants are for those who got CO before July 1. 

CO allocation after July have been few and far apart, most recent one was this Monday when Dhawal got it. Last week I think it was only 1 CO as well...

Possibly, DIAC might be processing those 8 occupations which got included in new SOL. If their applications are submitted in 2008 or 2009 then they would have been processed first. Next I am thinking it might be Cat 2 applications, spillover from June 30...


----------



## yks

Suhel said:


> yks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi YKS ,
> 
> Can you please tell me the process of getting Australia PCC , As I am a December 2010 applicant , would it be advisable to get the Australia PCC now and submit it when the CO is assigned.
> 
> Regards
> Suhel
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Suhel,
> 
> Following link will take you to the PDF form:
> 
> http://www.afp.gov.au/~/media/afp/pdf/n/national-police-check-application-form.ashx
> 
> all information there on page 6.
> 
> you will need a 43 dollars money order from Post office which them make in less than 2 mins
> 
> 2 page application form and a a copy of your ID(australian licence or pasport front and last page)
> 
> 
> its that simple .
> 
> Now it depends when you are expecting the CO ?
> 
> I lodged my application 30 december 2010 so i am hoping a two months i should get a CO (as Dhawal from Nover 2010 has already got one CO)
> 
> Thats why i am trying to front load everything now.
> 
> So upto you whne you want to go for it.
> 
> Australian police clearance is fast ..may be just 2 weeks.
> 
> Better you apply for Indian PCC as it might take 4-8 weeks someties.
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnAnton

amer said:


> You are right...in fact most of the grants are for those who got CO before July 1.
> 
> CO allocation after July have been few and far apart, most recent one was this Monday when Dhawal got it. Last week I think it was only 1 CO as well...
> 
> Possibly, DIAC might be processing those 8 occupations which got included in new SOL. If their applications are submitted in 2008 or 2009 then they would have been processed first. Next I am thinking it might be Cat 2 applications, spillover from June 30...


I think so too. They are trying to catch up with the new 8 occupations. good news for them, slower processing for us. 

I hope they catch up to them quickly so that it will be good news to everyone.


----------



## Lawren4

*latest PLE response*

Guys,

last Thursday I raised a PLE, asked if DIAC would give me pay back for the booked Jan 2010 air ticket to OZ.

tomorrow is the 5th working day, and just now i got the PLE response.

==============PLE response======================

Dear Client,

Thank you for your enquiry and your advice that you have completed all items requested in this email. I note your concern that you have not yet been contacted by a case officer in regards to your General Skilled Migration (GSM) application.

I can confirm that applicants in Priority Group 3 who were emailed in March 2011 are still expected to have their application considered shortly.

As explained in this email, priority processing arrangements are in place covering the order of assessment of GSM applications. These arrangements are set in a Direction issued by the Minister and must be followed. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory?s state migration plan continue to be allocated as the highest priority.

A higher than anticipated number of higher priority applications have been received in recent months, impacting the Department's ability to allocate cases within your priority group.

Despite this, GSM can confirm that the assessment of applications in your priority group continues each week in significant volumes, after the allocation of any outstanding higher priority applications.

It is now expected that you will be contacted by your case officer by 30 September 2011. We request that you allow this period of time for your application to be assessed before contacting the Department.

You may continue to undertake any of the requirements of the March 2011 email that are incomplete, referring to the guidance provided in that email.

In the meantime you may wish to follow the published dates for GSM applications currently being considered, available by sending a blank email to [email protected].


For any further enquiries about the application you have lodged please refer to our website using the following link General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Yours sincerely,
Cecilia

General Skilled Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Important Warning: If you have received this email in error, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, legally privileged and/or copyright information, the unauthorised use of which is prohibited. Any views expressed in this email are those of the individual sender, except where the sender expressly, and with authority, states them to be the view of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). DIAC respects your privacy and has obligations under the Privacy Act 1988 (see Privacy Statement at ).


----------



## Lawren4

Lawren4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> last Thursday I raised a PLE, asked if DIAC would give me pay back for the booked Jan 2010 air ticket to OZ.
> 
> tomorrow is the 5th working day, and just now i got the PLE response.
> 
> ==============PLE response======================
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> Cecilia
> 
> General Skilled Migration
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Important Warning: If you have received this email in error, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, legally privileged and/or copyright information, the unauthorised use of which is prohibited. Any views expressed in this email are those of the individual sender, except where the sender expressly, and with authority, states them to be the view of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). DIAC respects your privacy and has obligations under the Privacy Act 1988 (see Privacy Statement at ).


btw, I also mentioned that after July 1st, 2011, there was no new-coming CO allocation.
but DIAC denied.


----------



## alfiat

Lawren4 said:


> btw, I also mentioned that after July 1st, 2011, there was no new-coming CO allocation.
> but DIAC denied.


Looks like you got the standard reply.....wait for 30th September. I wonder if this date applies only to recipients of 18 March email? Will it be later for those who do not receive the email?

I have raise a PLE as well yesterday asking about my status. I wonder is they will mention 30th September as I did not receive 18 March email.


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi lawren4

DIAC's reply seems to be a "copy+paste" one.

I wonder what application dates are covered by their September 30, 2011 deadline. 
Does it cover MArch 18 mail recepients only? Or does it include all 2010 applicants? or all P4 applicants?


----------



## Isagani

Hi,

I decided to register and join the discussion. Just a few things about me, I lodged my application Oct 21, 2010 and I did not receive the March 18th email. Last week I sent a PLE but I haven't receive anything yet on my inbox. I'm on the 4th day so they may reply tomorrow.

Just like most of you I'm waiting patiently and checking the updates in this forum. I hope more good news to come in the next few weeks or so.


----------



## amer

Welcome Isagani

An update from another forum. Aug18 applicant got Visa grant today, CO got on 30th June.

New Category 3's - Where are you now? - Page 622 - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## Isagani

Thanks Amer. 

You guys have been very helpful to me and to others.


----------



## JohnAnton

all grants are for August 2010. 

I hope DIAC can start moving Sept to October now.


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> all grants are for August 2010.
> 
> I hope DIAC can start moving Sept to October now.


Yeah ...and note he got CO in June...still no indication of CO being actively allocated in July.


----------



## JohnAnton

amer said:


> Yeah ...and note he got CO in June...still no indication of CO being actively allocated in July.


another indication of a slowdown for 175 applicants and other P4 applicants (formerly P3) 

I hope someone will break this spell within this week/


----------



## JohnAnton

is there anyone who got CO from July 1, 2011 onwards from other priorities?


----------



## JohnAnton

come to think of it, i haven;t heard any news that there have been CO allocations yet for any priority from July 1 to date


----------



## Onynz

hellorajshahi said:


> Congratulation


Thank you...


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> is there anyone who got CO from July 1, 2011 onwards from other priorities?


Yes there are...SMP applications still getting CO. Look at Beupdate.co.uk


----------



## NewInPerth

It is really interesting to see whether DIAC will keep up with the new date (30Sept) they are informing those who got the Mar'18 letter. It has been almost a month since the original date but we haven't been allocated a CO and I see there are quite a few people applied before us (who got the 18-Mar letter) but havent got a CO yet. It is hard to believe what they say and moreover there is nothing further from their update. The only way people seemed to have found about the new date is by raising a PLE or ringing them. Anyway like a few others on this forum I'm of the view that whenever they start processing thats the day when it is actually happening, until then all these dates they inform have no meaning. I just hope they dont throw out all the applications, but then they can do that too.. My point here, nothing really we can do, just sit back, relax (easier said than done I know) and hope for the grant to happen soon.


----------



## Suhel

yks said:


> Suhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Suhel,
> 
> Following link will take you to the PDF form:
> 
> http://www.afp.gov.au/~/media/afp/pdf/n/national-police-check-application-form.ashx
> 
> all information there on page 6.
> 
> you will need a 43 dollars money order from Post office which them make in less than 2 mins
> 
> 2 page application form and a a copy of your ID(australian licence or pasport front and last page)
> 
> 
> its that simple .
> 
> Now it depends when you are expecting the CO ?
> 
> I lodged my application 30 december 2010 so i am hoping a two months i should get a CO (as Dhawal from Nover 2010 has already got one CO)
> 
> Thats why i am trying to front load everything now.
> 
> So upto you whne you want to go for it.
> 
> Australian police clearance is fast ..may be just 2 weeks.
> 
> Better you apply for Indian PCC as it might take 4-8 weeks someties.
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi YKS and Dhawal ,
> 
> Thank you for your reply .
> 
> I am a 13 December 2010 applicant who did not get the Famous 18 March email.
> 
> I have not got a CO allocated and assume that a CO may be allocated by September 2011 (Blind assumption)
> 
> So do you suggest that I apply for the below documents now and upload them even without a CO being allocated
> 
> 1)	Australian police clearance
> 2)	Indian PCC
> 3)	How about medicals –Shall I wait for CO to ask me to do my medicals or can I get my medicals done now and upload them.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Suhel
Click to expand...


----------



## aswe

JohnAnton said:


> is there anyone who got CO from July 1, 2011 onwards from other priorities?


Yes Dhawal from this forum.


----------



## toti

Onynz said:


> Guys!!! A very good news!!!
> 
> Our application has already been approved. Visa was granted after sending my last pending document!!!
> 
> Thank you to all.
> 
> Visa Granted - 13 JUL 2011


Many Congrats


----------



## toti

JohnAnton said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem that we have lesser CO allocations and grants since July 1?


You Are Absolutely Right !! :ranger:


----------



## rozam

GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss

I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY

WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


----------



## rozam

Guys,

The letter was received today on 13 Jul;y 2011 but the grant was dated 11 July 2011


----------



## atul07

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


Congrats rozam :clap2::clap2:


----------



## alfiat

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


Congrats. It's long overdue


----------



## Lawren4

rozam said:


> Guys,
> 
> The letter was received today on 13 Jul;y 2011 but the grant was dated 11 July 2011


congratz!


----------



## aswe

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


Cngratz rozamlane:


----------



## toti

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


congrats Rozam ,,, it's a really good news , after all this long wait finally you got it


----------



## statue

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


Congrats rozam !!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rozam

Thanks everyone

you guys all helped me in this forum both mentally and phsycologically to take this long waittttttttt


----------



## uroojs

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY




Congrats


----------



## amer

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


Congrts Rozam...enjoy ur time in OZ


----------



## matchless

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


Heyyy.....many many many congrats:clap2:


----------



## Asadns

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


Congrats!!! wish you all the best in future.


----------



## Shabi

Congratulations Rozam :clap2:

Wish you all the best in OZ, now you can think about having the second child


----------



## voddy

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


congrates..................:clap2:


----------



## 10mct

voddy said:


> congrates..................:clap2:


Hope the Excel sheet is getting updated .... (TINYURL..)


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww........many Congratz rozam.....my CO mailed me about the pending documents on 6th july....


----------



## krishz

Onynz said:


> Guys!!! A very good news!!!
> 
> Our application has already been approved. Visa was granted after sending my last pending document!!!
> 
> Thank you to all.
> 
> Visa Granted - 13 JUL 2011


its really a good newz Onynz......congratz:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Indus

Congratulations new Australian PR holder Onynz and rozam.

All the best!


----------



## mshahzad

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


Many Congrats :clap2:


----------



## toti

Im Alone HERE 

i think i'm the only Aug 2010 applicant who didnt get CO till now


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> Im Alone HERE
> 
> i think i'm the only Aug 2010 applicant who didnt get CO till now


Did you manage to call DIAC to ask about your status? Why not try that if you haven't done so.


----------



## Dhawal

Onynz said:


> Hi Onynz,
> Congrats for the grant...


----------



## Onynz

Dhawal said:


> Onynz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Onynz,
> Congrats for the grant...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... may you also get yours the soonest...
Click to expand...


----------



## Artemisa

toti said:


> Im Alone HERE
> 
> i think i'm the only Aug 2010 applicant who didnt get CO till now


Neo is a Aug/10 applicant too. Does he have a CO?


----------



## Artemisa

hey, Voddy!

The user 'iwh_aus' received a grant letter some time ago, and it's just written 'Got it'. Do you know when it happened?

And people like 'vipat', 'hthan'? They should be allocated by now as well. 
And 'djden'? Someone could contact them and ask.


----------



## Dhawal

Artemisa said:


> Hi artemisa,
> Neo is a nov 2010 applicant. Applied 2 days before me. Since he has already front loaded all the docs i assume he will get a direct grant.


----------



## Dhawal

rozam said:


> Finally Rozam you got the grant...Congrats for it.


----------



## Dhawal

Guys one update from my side is that i have got an extension to do my medicals and pcc till end of september.

I had written a detailed letter on 12th july to my case officer giving the reasons as to why i cannot do my medicals and pcc before the 28 days deadline and asked for an extension till sept end. And today he replied back saying that he is ok with keeping my case on hold and will reopen my case in 1st week of oct to check the documents that are pending...So once i come back to india first thing that i will be doing is the pcc and medicals....


----------



## Artemisa

The spreadsheet says Neo had applied 27/08/2010. 

So, it must be wrong


----------



## Dhawal

Artemisa said:


> I checked the spread sheet...Oh You talking about Neo...I thought you were talking about our friend SlimNeo(short form Neo)...If thats the case then you are right.....My bad.


----------



## iNinjaN

Onynz said:


> Guys!!! A very good news!!!
> 
> Our application has already been approved. Visa was granted after sending my last pending document!!!
> 
> Thank you to all.
> 
> Visa Granted - 13 JUL 2011


Congrats oynz 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

rozam said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> I HAVE GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> WISH YOU EQUAL FELICITY


Congrats rozam 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Ok guys.... Tired of hiding one thing from you all from 2 days.... 
Please do not feel that DIAC has betrayed others or something like that....

Out of the turn, I got my grant letter on tuesday 12th July 2011... Yes it's a fabulous news for me as it was a bit of expected surprise for me... 

So guys.... I know it's weird to see this as I am a feb 2011 applicant, I got the grant out of the turn.... 

Thanks a lit to everyone for their support... I will keep you all posted about my further plans 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Hi Ninja,
> Definitely this was unexpected and out of turn..Anyways congrats for the awesome news.


----------



## iNinjaN

Thanks Dhawal... Was wondering whether I shuld update or not... But then finally decided to update 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys.... Tired of hiding one thing from you all from 2 days....
> Please do not feel that DIAC has betrayed others or something like that....
> 
> Out of the turn, I got my grant letter on tuesday 12th July 2011... Yes it's a fabulous news for me as it was a bit of expected surprise for me...
> 
> So guys.... I know it's weird to see this as I am a feb 2011 applicant, I got the grant out of the turn....
> 
> Thanks a lit to everyone for their support... I will keep you all posted about my further plans
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Ah congrats bro!!! Feb2011 applicant, wow thats quite a skip. But hey you should never hide it in fear it might upset others, i think everyone here will be happy for you, envy yes but never jealous!!! For me personally every grant is a step forward it will be only positive. 
Do share your CO team details, and i remember you were told you are on the next batch waiting for CO last week right?


----------



## amer

toti said:


> Im Alone HERE
> 
> i think i'm the only Aug 2010 applicant who didnt get CO till now


Take it easy bro... Wont be long i know...


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Yup also update your signature...When are you planning to leave for aus?. I guess your case must have been allocated to Team 2? coz they are the fastest.
> And i dont see any excitement in your announcement while getting the visa...Comon and yeah dont forget we have to meet up down under...


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Ah congrats bro!!! Feb2011 applicant, wow thats quite a skip. But hey you should never hide it in fear it might upset others, i think everyone here will be happy for you, envy yes but never jealous!!! For me personally every grant is a step forward it will be only positive.
> Do share your CO team details, and i remember you were told you are on the next batch waiting for CO last week right?


Thanks Amer.. My co is from team 4!!!
Well there is something more which happened last week when I called diac... Will update tomm in detail... Somehow my case was typical flagged for urgent clearance, encephalitis I have got grant out of turn...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

I feel these diac guys are really on an overdrive to complete all backlogs before the new applications post july(175 as well as 176) start trickling in....


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks Amer.. My co is from team 4!!!
> Well there is something more which happened last week when I called diac... Will update tomm in detail... Somehow my case was typical flagged for urgent clearance, encephalitis I have got grant out of turn...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I am waiting to hear it....


----------



## amer

Dhawal said:


> iNinjaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup also update your signature...When are you planning to leave for aus?. I guess your case must have been allocated to Team 2? coz they are the fastest.
> And i dont see any excitement in your announcement while getting the visa...Comon and yeah dont forget we have to meet up down under...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!! Didnt see any excitement at all, you ought to be jump for joy bro. We are happy for u mate
Click to expand...


----------



## iNinjaN

Well Dhawal I am super excited  just I am down with severe cold and fever... That's it...

I have updated my signature and my co wad from team 4!

lane: planning to leave tentatively by august end!!! All depends on my current company when they relieve me 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks Amer.. My co is from team 4!!!
> Well there is something more which happened last week when I called diac... Will update tomm in detail... Somehow my case was typical flagged for urgent clearance, encephalitis I have got grant out of turn...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Whoa, cant wait...cant you share with us now??? Haha. *kidding*


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Whoa, cant wait...cant you share with us now??? Haha. *kidding*


I wish I could it's 1.31 am here and I m updating via iPhone and my conversation is too long to type via phone 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

I know Amer and I wanna jump but cant down with viral badly 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

iNinjaN said:


> I know Amer and I wanna jump but cant down with viral badly
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Ok guys thanks all for ur wishes... Now going to sleep need rest... Celebrated today with family... They are super delighted 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Sure Ninja.Congrats once again and get well soon...


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> I wish I could it's 1.31 am here and I m updating via iPhone and my conversation is too long to type via phone
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


No worries man, was kidding. You take care of yourself and get well soon. C u tomorrow.


----------



## alfiat

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks Amer.. My co is from team 4!!!
> Well there is something more which happened last week when I called diac... Will update tomm in detail... Somehow my case was typical flagged for urgent clearance, encephalitis I have got grant out of turn...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Congrats Ninja! You are the record holder for fastest approval.
I'm looking forward to your detailed update.


----------



## HarryG

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys.... Tired of hiding one thing from you all from 2 days....
> Please do not feel that DIAC has betrayed others or something like that....
> 
> Out of the turn, I got my grant letter on tuesday 12th July 2011... Yes it's a fabulous news for me as it was a bit of expected surprise for me...
> 
> So guys.... I know it's weird to see this as I am a feb 2011 applicant, I got the grant out of the turn....
> 
> Thanks a lit to everyone for their support... I will keep you all posted about my further plans
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Congratulations Ninja...Can you please share ur SOL code...


----------



## Lawren4

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys.... Tired of hiding one thing from you all from 2 days....
> Please do not feel that DIAC has betrayed others or something like that....
> 
> Out of the turn, I got my grant letter on tuesday 12th July 2011... Yes it's a fabulous news for me as it was a bit of expected surprise for me...
> 
> So guys.... I know it's weird to see this as I am a feb 2011 applicant, I got the grant out of the turn....
> 
> Thanks a lit to everyone for their support... I will keep you all posted about my further plans
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


congratz Ninja!

Lawrence


----------



## Onynz

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats oynz
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks ninja and Congrats too...


----------



## JohnAnton

nice ninja.

you live up to your handle as a ninja. hahah.

I gues your case was really a special treatment.

congratz dude


----------



## Lawren4

ninja,

awaiting for your special case story...


----------



## iNinjaN

alfiat said:


> Congrats Ninja! You are the record holder for fastest approval.
> I'm looking forward to your detailed update.


Thanks alifat!! Will be posting shortly!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

HarryG said:


> Congratulations Ninja...Can you please share ur SOL code...


Thanks Harry. Mine is ict business analyst.

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> congratz Ninja!
> 
> Lawrence


Thanks a lot Lawrence!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

JohnAnton said:


> nice ninja.
> 
> you live up to your handle as a ninja. hahah.
> 
> I gues your case was really a special treatment.
> 
> congratz dude


Lolzzzz thanks John 
Yeah I think I was just lucky...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> ninja,
> 
> awaiting for your special case story...


Yeah Lawrence, just boarded bus for office... Though I am severely ill, I need to attend as I am in resignation mode 

Will post once I reach office!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HarryG

iNinjaN said:


> Yeah Lawrence, just boarded bus for office... Though I am severely ill, I need to attend as I am in resignation mode
> 
> Will post once I reach office!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Cant bear the suspense of the story ... awaiting for your update...


----------



## amer

HarryG said:


> Cant bear the suspense of the story ... awaiting for your update...


Hahah...i think this is the most awaited story in this forum ever 

So many are waiting impatiently for it...


----------



## iNinjaN

hellorajshahi said:


> congratulation


Thanks dude 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## krishz

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys.... Tired of hiding one thing from you all from 2 days....
> Please do not feel that DIAC has betrayed others or something like that....
> 
> Out of the turn, I got my grant letter on tuesday 12th July 2011... Yes it's a fabulous news for me as it was a bit of expected surprise for me...
> 
> So guys.... I know it's weird to see this as I am a feb 2011 applicant, I got the grant out of the turn....
> 
> Thanks a lit to everyone for their support... I will keep you all posted about my further plans
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:




Congratz Ninjan....good luck for your future in OZ land....and my CO is also from team 4..


----------



## iNinjaN

krishz said:


> Congratz Ninjan....good luck for your future in OZ land....and my CO is also from team 4..


Thanks Krishz..


----------



## yks

amer said:


> Hahah...i think this is the most awaited story in this forum ever
> 
> So many are waiting impatiently for it...


What is this story all about ?? 

:juggle:


----------



## iNinjaN

*My Last Call to DIAC and then straight Grant on 12 July *

Guys here it is....:juggle::juggle:

I called DIAC on 5th July 2011 on which i was on hold for 30 odd mins.. then an operator recieved and asked how can he help me.
In usual way i said that "I have applied many months back under 175 and want to know whether I am allocated with a CO for initial assessment or not"

He asked me for TRN/Client IF/ File number and I provided the TRN. Then he asked for my DOB and full name, which i furnished.. 

Then he started reading that I have applied on 16 Feb 2011 and under Business Analyst... and then he went quiet... for approx 2 mins... i believe

Then what next he told me was a pleasant suprise...

He told me that ideally i should have been granted my visa 1- 2 months ago. My case is already marked for immediate clearance, then why the heck they have not processed it..
he also told me that i have got sponsorship for Victoria, but even though i have not re-filed under 176, some-how, my profile was immediately requried.. 

I was bit shocked as what he is saying as nothing made much sense to me.. I got VIC sponsorship approval on 1st may 2011; but i never applied for 176 

he then told me to wait for couple of mins and he will try to find why no case officer has picked up case yet...

He then went on mute and came back and told me he is not able to answer me why my case was still nto processed. he apologized for the delay and told me he will *"flag"* my case for *"immediate clearance"*. 

He then told me, from next week onwards i.e. 11 July 2011, i will be allocaetd with a CO within 1-6 weeks. if i do nto get call again and ask for my name, i will assign a CO immediately then. 

I told ok. Thanks a lot. i was about to keep then he suddenly said, "Hang on, i can flag it now itself, let me go into ur case again." So he again went to my case and wrote a statement which he termed as flagged -- "This person's case should have been garanted with visa 1-2 months back approx but somehow due to DIAC mistake, his case is skipped, So would request his case for immediate attention and the moment a next batch starts from today, his case needs to be picked up first."

he read this statement to me and asked if its ok? i was happy and said YES, great. and then he raised the flag and we concluded the call.

Then on 11th July, Dhawal got a CO and a ray of hope started that i should be allocated with a CO soon. but then nothing happened on monday. 

on Twesday, i woke up and checked on my phone and my status has not changed   
I was disappointed... 

Then when i was in bus to office, a thought struck that a CO might have picked up my case and again ignored it as I am a Feb 2011 applicant. So i thought I will call again to DIAC today...

Then i reached office and immediately dialled the number... and as usual i was on hold...... 

I wsa waiting and 10 mins passed and a thought again struck, let me check the status again.. and volla i saw that my status was updated with 12 July date, stating Application Approved, Email Send...

As i have uploaded all documents, i got a straight grant 

I was on cloud 9....  i checked and found my visa number and my last entry date which is 31-March-2012.....

then i dropped the DIAC phone and informed my family and friends about it... 

I am toooooooooo delighted... but just i feel i was toooooo lucky to get a nice operator... 

but what he explained me, i feel there is some internal criteria which we all are totally unaware....

But anyways, here I am with my Visa and have resigned and now plannint to fly tentatively on Aug end this year.... 

All the best guys..........

I am hoping SlimNeo will get by this sat max... 

lane:

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Guys here it is....:juggle::juggle:
> 
> I called DIAC on 5th July 2011 on which i was on hold for 30 odd mins.. then an operator recieved and asked how can he help me.
> In usual way i said that "I have applied many months back under 175 and want to know whether I am allocated with a CO for initial assessment or not"
> 
> He asked me for TRN/Client IF/ File number and I provided the TRN. Then he asked for my DOB and full name, which i furnished..
> 
> Then he started reading that I have applied on 16 Feb 2011 and under Business Analyst... and then he went quiet... for approx 2 mins... i believe
> 
> Then what next he told me was a pleasant suprise...
> 
> He told me that ideally i should have been granted my visa 1- 2 months ago. My case is already marked for immediate clearance, then why the heck they have not processed it..
> he also told me that i have got sponsorship for Victoria, but even though i have not re-filed under 176, some-how, my profile was immediately requried..
> 
> I was bit shocked as what he is saying as nothing made much sense to me.. I got VIC sponsorship approval on 1st may 2011; but i never applied for 176
> 
> he then told me to wait for couple of mins and he will try to find why no case officer has picked up case yet...
> 
> He then went on mute and came back and told me he is not able to answer me why my case was still nto processed. he apologized for the delay and told me he will *"flag"* my case for *"immediate clearance"*.
> 
> He then told me, from next week onwards i.e. 11 July 2011, i will be allocaetd with a CO within 1-6 weeks. if i do nto get call again and ask for my name, i will assign a CO immediately then.
> 
> I told ok. Thanks a lot. i was about to keep then he suddenly said, "Hang on, i can flag it now itself, let me go into ur case again." So he again went to my case and wrote a statement which he termed as flagged -- "This person's case should have been garanted with visa 1-2 months back approx but somehow due to DIAC mistake, his case is skipped, So would request his case for immediate attention and the moment a next batch starts from today, his case needs to be picked up first."
> 
> he read this statement to me and asked if its ok? i was happy and said YES, great. and then he raised the flag and we concluded the call.
> 
> Then on 11th July, Dhawal got a CO and a ray of hope started that i should be allocated with a CO soon. but then nothing happened on monday.
> 
> on Twesday, i woke up and checked on my phone and my status has not changed
> I was disappointed...
> 
> Then when i was in bus to office, a thought struck that a CO might have picked up my case and again ignored it as I am a Feb 2011 applicant. So i thought I will call again to DIAC today...
> 
> Then i reached office and immediately dialled the number... and as usual i was on hold......
> 
> I wsa waiting and 10 mins passed and a thought again struck, let me check the status again.. and volla i saw that my status was updated with 12 July date, stating Application Approved, Email Send...
> 
> As i have uploaded all documents, i got a straight grant
> 
> I was on cloud 9....  i checked and found my visa number and my last entry date which is 31-March-2012.....
> 
> then i dropped the DIAC phone and informed my family and friends about it...
> 
> I am toooooooooo delighted... but just i feel i was toooooo lucky to get a nice operator...
> 
> but what he explained me, i feel there is some internal criteria which we all are totally unaware....
> 
> But anyways, here I am with my Visa and have resigned and now plannint to fly tentatively on Aug end this year....
> 
> All the best guys..........
> 
> I am hoping SlimNeo will get by this sat max...
> 
> lane:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hmmm wow...does that mean once you have SMP nomination your 175 automatically goes up to Cat2 (new Cat3) for processing?


----------



## JohnAnton

ninja,

so were changed to 176 SS without you knowing it?

do you have an agent who might have applied for you?

so does this mean you'll be going to victoria?


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Hmmm wow...does that mean once you have SMP nomination your 175 automatically goes up to Cat2 (new Cat3) for processing?


Nope Amer.. I have hot 175... I was flagged for immediate clearance not because of Vic nomination but because my profile was required immediately in market... That's what the operator said!!

Hope it clears confusion.

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> ninja,
> 
> so were changed to 176 SS without you knowing it?
> 
> do you have an agent who might have applied for you?
> 
> so does this mean you'll be going to victoria?


It cant be 176 because he applied 175, just that they put him on higher priority. I dont suppose he must go to Vic since he has 175


----------



## iNinjaN

JohnAnton said:


> ninja,
> 
> so were changed to 176 SS without you knowing it?
> 
> do you have an agent who might have applied for you?
> 
> so does this mean you'll be going to victoria?


Nope I have got 175 only without any restrictions!!! 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> It cant be 176 because he applied 175, just that they put him on higher priority. I dont suppose he must go to Vic since he has 175


Nope Amer my priority was not raised... I was still in cat 4 just because my profile was required immediately in market... They wanted immediate clearance... This is the inference I can draw !

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Bunyip02

iNinjaN said:


> Nope Amer my priority was not raised... I was still in cat 4 just because my profile was required immediately in market... They wanted immediate clearance... This is the inference I can draw !
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Wow Ninja, many congrats to you all the best of luck for the future 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Onynz

iNinjaN said:


> Nope Amer my priority was not raised... I was still in cat 4 just because my profile was required immediately in market... They wanted immediate clearance... This is the inference I can draw !
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Nice story...it seems some ninja is looking after your case at the DIAC office  j/k

Anyways, I believe as long as your visa states that your on 175 you will not be required to be in Victoria.

Good for you ninja..


----------



## iNinjaN

Bunyip02 said:


> Wow Ninja, many congrats to you all the best of luck for the future 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Thanks Buny!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Onynz said:


> Nice story...it seems some ninja is looking after your case at the DIAC office  j/k
> 
> Anyways, I believe as long as your visa states that your on 175 you will not be required to be in Victoria.
> 
> Good for you ninja..


Thanks oynz and wish u the same!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## 10mct

iNinjaN said:


> Nope Amer my priority was not raised... I was still in cat 4 just because my profile was required immediately in market... They wanted immediate clearance... This is the inference I can draw !
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


WOW...Ninja- a big congrats :clap2:
BTW- what is your skill code- profile??


----------



## iNinjaN

10mct said:


> WOW...Ninja- a big congrats :clap2:
> BTW- what is your skill code- profile??


Thanks 10mct... It's ICT Business Analyst!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## lobster26

toti said:


> Im Alone HERE
> 
> i think i'm the only Aug 2010 applicant who didnt get CO till now



Hello,

I am new on the forum and i am also an Aug 2010 applicant who didn´t get a Co until now either... 

My medicals were sent at about the beginning of June but they still show 'required'. 
Let's hope we will have our grant soon. I don't think it is going to take that long anymore.. but with DIAC you never know...


----------



## Indus

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks 10mct... It's ICT Business Analyst!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Ninja, many congratulations! Where are you heading?


----------



## iNinjaN

Indus said:


> Ninja, many congratulations! Where are you heading?


Thanks Indus  I m heading to Melbourne most probably!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## JohnAnton

we need more good news


----------



## JohnAnton

is it true that 175 are now cat5?

see link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...175-gsm-application-moved-4-priority-5-a.html


----------



## HarryG

iNinjaN said:


> Guys here it is....:juggle::juggle:
> 
> I called DIAC on 5th July 2011 on which i was on hold for 30 odd mins.. then an operator recieved and asked how can he help me.
> In usual way i said that "I have applied many months back under 175 and want to know whether I am allocated with a CO for initial assessment or not"
> 
> He asked me for TRN/Client IF/ File number and I provided the TRN. Then he asked for my DOB and full name, which i furnished..
> 
> Then he started reading that I have applied on 16 Feb 2011 and under Business Analyst... and then he went quiet... for approx 2 mins... i believe
> 
> Then what next he told me was a pleasant suprise...
> 
> He told me that ideally i should have been granted my visa 1- 2 months ago. My case is already marked for immediate clearance, then why the heck they have not processed it..
> he also told me that i have got sponsorship for Victoria, but even though i have not re-filed under 176, some-how, my profile was immediately requried..
> 
> I was bit shocked as what he is saying as nothing made much sense to me.. I got VIC sponsorship approval on 1st may 2011; but i never applied for 176
> 
> he then told me to wait for couple of mins and he will try to find why no case officer has picked up case yet...
> 
> He then went on mute and came back and told me he is not able to answer me why my case was still nto processed. he apologized for the delay and told me he will *"flag"* my case for *"immediate clearance"*.
> 
> He then told me, from next week onwards i.e. 11 July 2011, i will be allocaetd with a CO within 1-6 weeks. if i do nto get call again and ask for my name, i will assign a CO immediately then.
> 
> I told ok. Thanks a lot. i was about to keep then he suddenly said, "Hang on, i can flag it now itself, let me go into ur case again." So he again went to my case and wrote a statement which he termed as flagged -- "This person's case should have been garanted with visa 1-2 months back approx but somehow due to DIAC mistake, his case is skipped, So would request his case for immediate attention and the moment a next batch starts from today, his case needs to be picked up first."
> 
> he read this statement to me and asked if its ok? i was happy and said YES, great. and then he raised the flag and we concluded the call.
> 
> Then on 11th July, Dhawal got a CO and a ray of hope started that i should be allocated with a CO soon. but then nothing happened on monday.
> 
> on Twesday, i woke up and checked on my phone and my status has not changed
> I was disappointed...
> 
> Then when i was in bus to office, a thought struck that a CO might have picked up my case and again ignored it as I am a Feb 2011 applicant. So i thought I will call again to DIAC today...
> 
> Then i reached office and immediately dialled the number... and as usual i was on hold......
> 
> I wsa waiting and 10 mins passed and a thought again struck, let me check the status again.. and volla i saw that my status was updated with 12 July date, stating Application Approved, Email Send...
> 
> As i have uploaded all documents, i got a straight grant
> 
> I was on cloud 9....  i checked and found my visa number and my last entry date which is 31-March-2012.....
> 
> then i dropped the DIAC phone and informed my family and friends about it...
> 
> I am toooooooooo delighted... but just i feel i was toooooo lucky to get a nice operator...
> 
> but what he explained me, i feel there is some internal criteria which we all are totally unaware....
> 
> But anyways, here I am with my Visa and have resigned and now plannint to fly tentatively on Aug end this year....
> 
> All the best guys..........
> 
> I am hoping SlimNeo will get by this sat max...
> 
> lane:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


hmm...Looks like u r lucky to get such operator...Guys anyone tried in Ninjas way calling DIAC....


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> is it true that 175 are now cat5?
> 
> see link:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/83779-175-gsm-application-moved-4-priority-5-a.html


Think it was due to there occupation being removed from the new sol released July 1st. All other 175 remain cat 4 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> Think it was due to there occupation being removed from the new sol released July 1st. All other 175 remain cat 4 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## vipat

Hi .. am new to the forum but have been following it for quite some time ... 

Here is my info:
176 Family Sponsored: 25th Oct 2010
Received 18th March mail: YES
CO: Waiting


----------



## JohnAnton

hi guys,

I think everyone knows about this but i tell you anyway.

may agent told me that diac is still processing august 2010 at the moment and they'll move to september 2010 after about a week from now. pretty slow huh.


----------



## atul07

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys.... Tired of hiding one thing from you all from 2 days....
> Please do not feel that DIAC has betrayed others or something like that....
> 
> Out of the turn, I got my grant letter on tuesday 12th July 2011... Yes it's a fabulous news for me as it was a bit of expected surprise for me...
> 
> So guys.... I know it's weird to see this as I am a feb 2011 applicant, I got the grant out of the turn....
> 
> Thanks a lit to everyone for their support... I will keep you all posted about my further plans
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Congrats Ninja.. this is great news.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I think everyone knows about this but i tell you anyway.
> 
> may agent told me that diac is still processing august 2010 at the moment and they'll move to september 2010 after about a week from now. pretty slow huh.


Well not all Aug2010 have been assigned CO...look at Toti and one more newcomer...


----------



## JohnAnton

amer said:


> Well not all Aug2010 have been assigned CO...look at Toti and one more newcomer...


toti might have CO within 1 week from now. but better if toti will make a call to diac to make sure 

best of luck to toti.


Like what was said somewhere in this forum, the possible reason why CO allocation seemed to slow down after July 1 is that we have new additions to the SOL which are probably in backlog maybe from 2009 or even 2008 and DIAC is probably working of these new additions to update their backlog so that their CO allocation will be the same as the others in the SOL which is now on August 2010.

If this is true, then CO allocation will be faster after these new SOL additions' backlog have been cleared. 

Some occupations also have been removed from the SOL therefore there will be lesser P4 applicants to process therefore speeding up CO allocation.lane:


----------



## iNinjaN

atul07 said:


> Congrats Ninja.. this is great news.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks atul 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## aussieland

Congrats iNinja..this calls for big party...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iNinjaN

aussieland said:


> Congrats iNinja..this calls for big party...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Sure dude... I do not think we are far off to give each other a party 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## aussieland

iNinjaN said:


> Sure dude... I do not think we are far off to give each other a party
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I meant for some celebration with all..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jewoley

Wow iNinjaN! Congratulations and great story too! 175 early 2011a pplicant getting grant in a few months (or less since you've been told you should have been granted the visa even earlier!) *clap clap*


----------



## Lawren4

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks Indus  I m heading to Melbourne most probably!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


ninja,

thanks for sharing the whole story.

may i ask the type of the visa you granted? is 175 or 176?

just curious

Lawrence


----------



## Dhawal

iNinjaN said:


> Wow great story ninja..All the best for the future move to Aus...


----------



## NickMcKay

*Hi Ninja*

Hi Ninja, u mentioned u got Victoria sponsorship for ICT Business Analyst May 2011, but on Victorian eligibility website, all ICT occupations are removed from sponsorships from January 2011 onwards. when did u apply for Victoria sponsorship? Many ppl who applied as early as December 2010 have been rejected . Pls share your timeline for Victoria sponsorship. Thanks, Nick


----------



## iNinjaN

jewoley said:


> Wow iNinjaN! Congratulations and great story too! 175 early 2011a pplicant getting grant in a few months (or less since you've been told you should have been granted the visa even earlier!) *clap clap*


Thanks 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Lawren4 said:


> ninja,
> 
> thanks for sharing the whole story.
> 
> may i ask the type of the visa you granted? is 175 or 176?
> 
> just curious
> 
> Lawrence


Hey Lawrence, it's 175!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Thanks Dhawal 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

NickMcKay said:


> Hi Ninja, u mentioned u got Victoria sponsorship for ICT Business Analyst May 2011, but on Victorian eligibility website, all ICT occupations are removed from sponsorships from January 2011 onwards. when did u apply for Victoria sponsorship? Many ppl who applied as early as December 2010 have been rejected . Pls share your timeline for Victoria sponsorship. Thanks, Nick


Hi,
I applied on 27 dec 2010... And one of my friend who is a software engg, applied in early Jan 2011 was also granted sponsorship my may 3rd week!

Hope this helps!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Maz25

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys.... Tired of hiding one thing from you all from 2 days....
> Please do not feel that DIAC has betrayed others or something like that....
> 
> Out of the turn, I got my grant letter on tuesday 12th July 2011... Yes it's a fabulous news for me as it was a bit of expected surprise for me...
> 
> So guys.... I know it's weird to see this as I am a feb 2011 applicant, I got the grant out of the turn....
> 
> Thanks a lit to everyone for their support... I will keep you all posted about my further plans
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Congratulations. 

Your visa grant gives those of us who applied for our visa this year a glimmer of hope that DIAC will at some point in the near future pick up our application. 

Best of luck with your new life in Oz.


----------



## vinodhavali

*175 Grant Letter -14th July 2011*

Dear all,

I am happy to inform you that, I got my subclass 175 (Independent) grant letter today. This letter made my day as i was waiting for this letter for quite a some time. Below is my time line which may be some help:

Application Lodged (online): 15th July 2010 (front loaded from India)
CO Assigned: 29th Apr 2011
First email asking for previous work ex: 02 May 2011
Second email asking for further details on previous work ex: 03rd June 2011
Grant letter: 14th July 2011
Last date for entry: 23rd Oct 2011

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all in this forum for your support & guidance thro' out. Probably I will fly to Melbourne in the 3rd week of Sept.

Thanks again one & all

Vinod Havali


----------



## Onynz

vinodhavali said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that, I got my subclass 175 (Independent) grant letter today. This letter made my day as i was waiting for this letter for quite a some time. Below is my time line which may be some help:
> 
> Application Lodged (online): 15th July 2010 (front loaded from India)
> CO Assigned: 29th Apr 2011
> First email asking for previous work ex: 02 May 2011
> Second email asking for further details on previous work ex: 03rd June 2011
> Grant letter: 14th July 2011
> Last date for entry: 23rd Oct 2011
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all in this forum for your support & guidance thro' out. Probably I will fly to Melbourne in the 3rd week of Sept.
> 
> Thanks again one & all
> 
> Vinod Havali


Congratulations!!! Good luck on your next endeavor.


----------



## iNinjaN

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Your visa grant gives those of us who applied for our visa this year a glimmer of hope that DIAC will at some point in the near future pick up our application.
> 
> Best of luck with your new life in Oz.


Thanks Maz! And all the best 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Gaurav

Guys, I was out of forum since few weeks.
happy to see many of you getting their visas and rest will get soon I have a strong feeling.
So the rest pls don't get disturbed, the more u wait he most you will enjoy after u get the grant.


----------



## iNinjaN

vinodhavali said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that, I got my subclass 175 (Independent) grant letter today. This letter made my day as i was waiting for this letter for quite a some time. Below is my time line which may be some help:
> 
> Application Lodged (online): 15th July 2010 (front loaded from India)
> CO Assigned: 29th Apr 2011
> First email asking for previous work ex: 02 May 2011
> Second email asking for further details on previous work ex: 03rd June 2011
> Grant letter: 14th July 2011
> Last date for entry: 23rd Oct 2011
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all in this forum for your support & guidance thro' out. Probably I will fly to Melbourne in the 3rd week of Sept.
> 
> Thanks again one & all
> 
> Vinod Havali


Congrats Vinod!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## gesi

I started reading this thread when the 3-month deadline of the march-18 email was approaching.
My details: 
Application lodged 17th sept. 2010
PCC certificates done
CO allocation: waiting.
Medicals: will do it after CO allocation


----------



## JohnAnton

hope to get an aspc update today though chances of it being released is only around 30-50% i think


----------



## KL_User

JohnAnton said:


> hope to get an aspc update today though chances of it being released is only around 30-50% i think


Just sent mail, got the auto reply, still says as at 1st July 2011 ...... whats happening ???


----------



## yks

JohnAnton said:


> hope to get an aspc update today though chances of it being released is only around 30-50% i think



I am pretty sure we will have an update today.

And anothe thing regarding the Indian Police clearance in sydney.
They issues the PCC in 3 working days from the time they received the application, here in Indian Embassy in sydney. 
I was quite impressed as i was told it take atleast a month.


YKS
:ranger:


----------



## yks

iNinjaN said:


> Thanks Indus  I m heading to Melbourne most probably!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hejy Ninja,

Could you send what number to call to enquire about the 175 visa.
I tried once and they said it is pre lodgement query centre and I should call the post lodgemnet centre.
So not sure which number to call.

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## brajeshdave

vinodhavali said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that, I got my subclass 175 (Independent) grant letter today. This letter made my day as i was waiting for this letter for quite a some time. Below is my time line which may be some help:
> 
> Application Lodged (online): 15th July 2010 (front loaded from India)
> CO Assigned: 29th Apr 2011
> First email asking for previous work ex: 02 May 2011
> Second email asking for further details on previous work ex: 03rd June 2011
> Grant letter: 14th July 2011
> Last date for entry: 23rd Oct 2011
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all in this forum for your support & guidance thro' out. Probably I will fly to Melbourne in the 3rd week of Sept.
> 
> Thanks again one & all
> 
> Vinod Havali


Congratulations! Why have they given you such a little time for initial entry? Is it because of expiry of PCC is in Oct'11?


----------



## aussieland

vinodhavali said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that, I got my subclass 175 (Independent) grant letter today. This letter made my day as i was waiting for this letter for quite a some time. Below is my time line which may be some help:
> 
> Application Lodged (online): 15th July 2010 (front loaded from India)
> CO Assigned: 29th Apr 2011
> First email asking for previous work ex: 02 May 2011
> Second email asking for further details on previous work ex: 03rd June 2011
> Grant letter: 14th July 2011
> Last date for entry: 23rd Oct 2011
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all in this forum for your support & guidance thro' out. Probably I will fly to Melbourne in the 3rd week of Sept.
> 
> Thanks again one & all
> 
> Vinod Havali


Congrats Vinod..do keep us posted of ur plans..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sneha5

iNinjaN said:


> Guys here it is....:juggle::juggle:
> 
> I called DIAC on 5th July 2011 on which i was on hold for 30 odd mins.. then an operator recieved and asked how can he help me.
> In usual way i said that "I have applied many months back under 175 and want to know whether I am allocated with a CO for initial assessment or not"
> 
> He asked me for TRN/Client IF/ File number and I provided the TRN. Then he asked for my DOB and full name, which i furnished..
> 
> Then he started reading that I have applied on 16 Feb 2011 and under Business Analyst... and then he went quiet... for approx 2 mins... i believe
> 
> Then what next he told me was a pleasant suprise...
> 
> He told me that ideally i should have been granted my visa 1- 2 months ago. My case is already marked for immediate clearance, then why the heck they have not processed it..
> he also told me that i have got sponsorship for Victoria, but even though i have not re-filed under 176, some-how, my profile was immediately requried..
> 
> I was bit shocked as what he is saying as nothing made much sense to me.. I got VIC sponsorship approval on 1st may 2011; but i never applied for 176
> 
> he then told me to wait for couple of mins and he will try to find why no case officer has picked up case yet...
> 
> He then went on mute and came back and told me he is not able to answer me why my case was still nto processed. he apologized for the delay and told me he will *"flag"* my case for *"immediate clearance"*.
> 
> He then told me, from next week onwards i.e. 11 July 2011, i will be allocaetd with a CO within 1-6 weeks. if i do nto get call again and ask for my name, i will assign a CO immediately then.
> 
> I told ok. Thanks a lot. i was about to keep then he suddenly said, "Hang on, i can flag it now itself, let me go into ur case again." So he again went to my case and wrote a statement which he termed as flagged -- "This person's case should have been garanted with visa 1-2 months back approx but somehow due to DIAC mistake, his case is skipped, So would request his case for immediate attention and the moment a next batch starts from today, his case needs to be picked up first."
> 
> he read this statement to me and asked if its ok? i was happy and said YES, great. and then he raised the flag and we concluded the call.
> 
> Then on 11th July, Dhawal got a CO and a ray of hope started that i should be allocated with a CO soon. but then nothing happened on monday.
> 
> on Twesday, i woke up and checked on my phone and my status has not changed
> I was disappointed...
> 
> Then when i was in bus to office, a thought struck that a CO might have picked up my case and again ignored it as I am a Feb 2011 applicant. So i thought I will call again to DIAC today...
> 
> Then i reached office and immediately dialled the number... and as usual i was on hold......
> 
> I wsa waiting and 10 mins passed and a thought again struck, let me check the status again.. and volla i saw that my status was updated with 12 July date, stating Application Approved, Email Send...
> 
> As i have uploaded all documents, i got a straight grant
> 
> I was on cloud 9....  i checked and found my visa number and my last entry date which is 31-March-2012.....
> 
> then i dropped the DIAC phone and informed my family and friends about it...
> 
> I am toooooooooo delighted... but just i feel i was toooooo lucky to get a nice operator...
> 
> but what he explained me, i feel there is some internal criteria which we all are totally unaware....
> 
> But anyways, here I am with my Visa and have resigned and now plannint to fly tentatively on Aug end this year....
> 
> All the best guys..........
> 
> I am hoping SlimNeo will get by this sat max...
> 
> lane:
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:



Many congrads Ninja!!!!. All the very best!


----------



## iNinjaN

yks said:


> Hejy Ninja,
> 
> Could you send what number to call to enquire about the 175 visa.
> I tried once and they said it is pre lodgement query centre and I should call the post lodgemnet centre.
> So not sure which number to call.
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


This is the number which I have used to call - +61 1300 364 613 

All the best 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

Sneha5 said:


> Many congrads Ninja!!!!. All the very best!


Thank you sneha!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys.... Tired of hiding one thing from you all from 2 days....
> Please do not feel that DIAC has betrayed others or something like that....
> 
> Out of the turn, I got my grant letter on tuesday 12th July 2011... Yes it's a fabulous news for me as it was a bit of expected surprise for me...
> 
> So guys.... I know it's weird to see this as I am a feb 2011 applicant, I got the grant out of the turn....
> 
> Thanks a lit to everyone for their support... I will keep you all posted about my further plans
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


this is simply marvelous..Gives me soooooo much of hopes


----------



## KL_User

iNinjaN said:


> Thank you sneha!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:



Congrats Ninja ! All the best ! 

Is it a fact that people having ICT business analyst will be processed faster like in your case or is it just luck  

Tk care


----------



## iNinjaN

KL_User said:


> Congrats Ninja ! All the best !
> 
> Is it a fact that people having ICT business analyst will be processed faster like in your case or is it just luck
> 
> Tk care


Thanks KL... I believe it was my sheer good luck that mine application was processed 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> this is simply marvelous..Gives me soooooo much of hopes


Voddy, here u come... Can u plz update the spreadsheet?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Voddy, here u come... Can u plz update the spreadsheet?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


hey..why not.. I wish i had one tenth of your luck! hehe  

i was waiting to hear someone from 2011 get the grant & never expected to hear so soon though. we I feel superb as if I got my own grant!:clap2:


----------



## tycsee

Any body got any news today? No update on aspc today - Fridays are always a little dull - aren't they!


----------



## JohnAnton

a lazy friday


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> hey, Voddy!
> 
> The user 'iwh_aus' received a grant letter some time ago, and it's just written 'Got it'. Do you know when it happened?
> 
> And people like 'vipat', 'hthan'? They should be allocated by now as well.
> And 'djden'? Someone could contact them and ask.


umm yes I only updated it with 'Got it' cos someone..slimneo may be told that iws_aus got visa but we dont know when..

ya some people forget to update forums when they get their grants..so we never know until they turn up


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> hey..why not.. I wish i had one tenth of your luck! hehe
> 
> i was waiting to hear someone from 2011 get the grant & never expected to hear so soon though. we I feel superb as if I got my own grant!:clap2:


Thanks voddy... I wish everyone get their grant soon 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## tycsee

Folks,

According to my assessment - there will still be about 16000 new P4 applications left at end of today....

If they grant 500 visas every day - I guess 200 will be GSM grants. At the end of May 11 - there were 3500 Old P2 and 22000 Old P3 applications. 

In the last two and half months - they would have granted 10,000 GSM visas (200 * 50 working days) and thus if all OLD P2 are done as well as lets say there were another 1000 P2 recieved in last two months - then they would be left with almost 16000 OLD P3 or new P4 applications... 

what say?


----------



## peterhe

Post-July 1 2010, My occupation (Enviornmental Engineer)code is 2129-79 which is not on the SOL3, but I have contacted EA and it had changed the code into 233915 ,and also the DIAC confirmed by email I was in Group 3 on 24 September 2010. According to DIAC's process updates on June 8 2011, all apllications elodged from February 9 to June 30 in 2010 should have been assessed , but up to today I get no news from DIAC , more seriously DIAC sent an email to my agent saying I falled into Group 5 on July 13 2011. I was totally shocked, what is my next step??


----------



## JohnAnton

I gues no aspc update today. it about time already.


----------



## JohnAnton

happy weekends to everyone


----------



## Isagani

Looking forward on next week. 

Have a good week to all !



JohnAnton said:


> happy weekends to everyone


----------



## voddy

tycsee said:


> Folks,
> 
> According to my assessment - there will still be about 16000 new P4 applications left at end of today....
> 
> If they grant 500 visas every day - I guess 200 will be GSM grants. At the end of May 11 - there were 3500 Old P2 and 22000 Old P3 applications.
> 
> In the last two and half months - they would have granted 10,000 GSM visas (200 * 50 working days) and thus if all OLD P2 are done as well as lets say there were another 1000 P2 recieved in last two months - then they would be left with almost 16000 OLD P3 or new P4 applications...
> 
> what say?


How do we say they Grant 500 visas everyday...


----------



## Lawren4

peterhe said:


> Post-July 1 2010, My occupation (Enviornmental Engineer)code is 2129-79 which is not on the SOL3, but I have contacted EA and it had changed the code into 233915 ,and also the DIAC confirmed by email I was in Group 3 on 24 September 2010. According to DIAC's process updates on June 8 2011, all apllications elodged from February 9 to June 30 in 2010 should have been assessed , but up to today I get no news from DIAC , more seriously DIAC sent an email to my agent saying I falled into Group 5 on July 13 2011. I was totally shocked, what is my next step??


considering your application date, it will be good to raise a PLE

考虑到你申请的日期，现在最好发一个PLE


----------



## toti

amer said:


> Well not all Aug2010 have been assigned CO...look at Toti and one more newcomer...


Let's Pray To GOD that we will have our CO during next week 

I'm being really frustrated


----------



## tycsee

voddy said:


> How do we say they Grant 500 visas everyday...


Well if you've ever dialed DIAC and waited for the operator - the audio message which plays tells us over n over again that they grant over 500 visas each day....


----------



## Abdelrahman

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys.... Tired of hiding one thing from you all from 2 days....
> Please do not feel that DIAC has betrayed others or something like that....
> 
> Out of the turn, I got my grant letter on tuesday 12th July 2011... Yes it's a fabulous news for me as it was a bit of expected surprise for me...
> 
> So guys.... I know it's weird to see this as I am a feb 2011 applicant, I got the grant out of the turn....
> 
> Thanks a lit to everyone for their support... I will keep you all posted about my further plans
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Congraaaaaaatulation my dear 

Am happy for you bro 

Good luck and nice story by the way


----------



## iNinjaN

Abdelrahman said:


> Congraaaaaaatulation my dear
> 
> Am happy for you bro
> 
> Good luck and nice story by the way


Thanks Abdel!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

tycsee said:


> Well if you've ever dialed DIAC and waited for the operator - the audio message which plays tells us over n over again that they grant over 500 visas each day....


ohh I've never Dialed DIAC..hehe then that sounds great


----------



## HermanB

tycsee said:


> Well if you've ever dialed DIAC and waited for the operator - the audio message which plays tells us over n over again that they grant over 500 visas each day....


I'm sorry, but just like all the other 'facts' they give us, I do not believe this is true. I've also heard what they were saying, but still do not believe a word they say anymore. Good luck!


----------



## Shabi

*My agent raised a PLE to learn the status of my application & this the reply he received:
*
At present the application is under routine processing.

You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against
legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet
health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which can take some time.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.

Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of the application.

As soon as we have the results we will continue processing and inform you immediately for the next stage.
*
Now does this mean that they've done my job verification & now shifted to security check? and can I proceed with medcials & PCC so it gets ready until the security checks are finalised?*

*BTW, my CO is from team 7, how is the team 7's processing pace?*


----------



## Onynz

Shabi said:


> *My agent raised a PLE to learn the status of my application & this the reply he received:
> *
> At present the application is under routine processing.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against
> legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet
> health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which can take some time.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of the application.
> 
> As soon as we have the results we will continue processing and inform you immediately for the next stage.
> *
> Now does this mean that they've done my job verification & now shifted to security check? and can I proceed with medcials & PCC so it gets ready until the security checks are finalised?*
> 
> *BTW, my CO is from team 7, how is the team 7's processing pace?*


My CO was from Team7, I got my visa grant a day after forwarding my pending document.


----------



## Shabi

Onynz said:


> My CO was from Team7, I got my visa grant a day after forwarding my pending document.


So they are quite fast. Did you frontload your meds & PCC or they requested you?


----------



## Onynz

Shabi said:


> So they are quite fast. Did you frontload your meds & PCC or they requested you?


Well, i am a recipient of the March 18 email so I have already front loaded Medical and PCCs a month before I was allocated a CO. The only remaining document was an updated form 1277.

But I guess in your case as long as your checks have came back OK you'll get your grant in no time.


----------



## vipat

Can we call and inquire the status of our application with DIAC even if we have an immigration agent ? Will they inform us of our status or will they ask us to do the inquiry through the agent? What is the number to reach DIAC ?


----------



## Shabi

vipat said:


> Can we call and inquire the status of our application with DIAC even if we have an immigration agent ? Will they inform us of our status or will they ask us to do the inquiry through the agent? What is the number to reach DIAC ?


In terms of sending Email, it must be done through your agent (if you have one) but regarding the call, it can be done directly by applicant. 

Here is the number: +61 1300 364 613
Remember to hold the line even it takes 40 mins, as the operators are very busy and better to call them at 9 AM Adelaide time.


----------



## rozam

Onynz said:


> My CO was from Team7, I got my visa grant a day after forwarding my pending document.


MY co was from team 7, i hadn't receve 18 march mail, co contacted me on may9 asked for pending docs, last was meds which i submitted on6 june, i got my grant 11 july
I guess each case is individually dealt with and a lot depends on meds processing center in sydney, which is in backlog
Good luck


----------



## Shabi

Well, I checked my Email once again & found out that my CO team is actually 6. Does anyone know about team 6?


----------



## vipat

Thanks for the info Shabi


----------



## Onynz

Shabi said:


> Well, I checked my Email once again & found out that my CO team is actually 6. Does anyone know about team 6?


Oh..I believe there was a post here were it states how fast a team process an application...maybe you could look that up


----------



## jewoley

My CO was from Team6. Email replies initially was prompt - within 2 working days. Then it sort of went silent when I emailed to ask if they received my PCC from NZ. No reply, in fact and the reply was from a general officer, not from my CO. He didn't update my documents' checklist either - I got my visa granted but documents' checklist still says "required"  
Lastly I emailed about my medical results. I emailed HOC to ask of the status of my medical results and was told that it has been finalised (and to ask my CO if I needed more info) - so emailed CO to check. This was 4th/5th July. No reply until 7th July, which was an email about my visa grant. My thoughts are they do the work in the background but may not necessarily update the status online but it may just be my CO and not Team6 in general. 
Mine was a 176 SS application and it took 4mths 4days from date of application to date of visa grant (3mths 8days from date I got assigned a CO to date of visa grant)
Hope that gives you a little insight?


----------



## Gaurav

rozam said:


> MY co was from team 7, i hadn't receve 18 march mail, co contacted me on may9 asked for pending docs, last was meds which i submitted on6 june, i got my grant 11 july
> I guess each case is individually dealt with and a lot depends on meds processing center in sydney, which is in backlog
> Good luck


Hi Rozam,
When are u making the the move???? lane:


----------



## rozam

Gaurav said:


> Hi Rozam,
> When are u making the the move???? lane:


On 18 october
Is it good time for looking for a job? What do u think? I mean before new year etc.
Ad u?


----------



## rackspace

Shabi said:


> In terms of sending Email, it must be done through your agent (if you have one) but regarding the call, it can be done directly by applicant.
> 
> Here is the number: +61 1300 364 613
> Remember to hold the line even it takes 40 mins, as the operators are very busy and better to call them at 9 AM Adelaide time.


Can you please tell me what are the normal working hours for Immi Department, so that I can call them on the number you provided in the forum ?


----------



## iNinjaN

rozam said:


> On 18 october
> Is it good time for looking for a job? What do u think? I mean before new year etc.
> Ad u?


Actually from mid nov to Jan end, it's very dull period for finding a job as it's Christmas, derby cup and Australia day... So better be in Sep than Oct if possible!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

rackspace said:


> Can you please tell me what are the normal working hours for Immi Department, so that I can call them on the number you provided in the forum ?


It's 9 am to 4.00 pm Adelaide time!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## kash2182

Hi ninja , first of all heartily congratulation for your visa grant ... I've read thru previous post about your mystery call to immigration dept .I understand you've been granted 175 not 176. But , by any chance had you applied for Victoria state sponsorship?


----------



## Shabi

Onynz said:


> Oh..I believe there was a post here were it states how fast a team process an application...maybe you could look that up


Thx Jewoley & Onynz for the piece of info. 

Well in my case the CO clearly states that he cannot give a specific timeframe and it seems that I'm under security check right now.

As far as I remember Abdelrahman's CO is from team 6 and he has been told that the security check will take 18 months! I hope mine wouldn't take so long as I'm planning to go through medicals beforehand my CO says.


----------



## iNinjaN

kash2182 said:


> Hi ninja , first of all heartily congratulation for your visa grant ... I've read thru previous post about your mystery call to immigration dept .I understand you've been granted 175 not 176. But , by any chance had you applied for Victoria state sponsorship?


Thanks kash!! Nope by no chance I have applied for 176 as I would have required to pay more 2575 AUD.... Which I have not...  and I am granted with 175 only 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## aswe

I am delighted to inform you that I have been granted my 176 visa to day.

My time line is 

application date : 11/11/2010
Vias class : 176 (relative)
Case officer assigned : 21/06/2011
medical finalised ; 08/07/2011
visa grant ;18/07/2011
I thank everybody in this forum for valuable advice and guidance given to me during the past several months.


----------



## aswe

I am delighted to inform you that I have been granted my 176 visa to day.

applied : 11/11/2010
visa class : 176 relative
co ; 21/06/2011
medical finalised 08/07/2011
visa grant : 18/07/2011

Thanks for everybody in this forum for your advice given to me during the past few months. I was so uneasy and dissapointed during the last week for the visa delay and you people in this forum helped me keep my spirit up. Thanks all for once again.


----------



## NewInPerth

Congratulations to all who have got the PR grant. 
Does anyone have an idea about DIAC processing of 175 visa? Do they give updates about the status of processing the application and if so how often there is an update and how does one get an update? It is interesting to see some from November who have got visa whereas others from August'10 still waiting for their application to be processed.


----------



## yks

Congratulations ASWE

Guys any idea on the email updates ?

or is it again going to be a long wait before they update their email facility :-(


----------



## yks

NewInPerth said:


> Congratulations to all who have got the PR grant.
> Does anyone have an idea about DIAC processing of 175 visa? Do they give updates about the status of processing the application and if so how often there is an update and how does one get an update? It is interesting to see some from November who have got visa whereas others from August'10 still waiting for their application to be processed.


send a blank email to '[email protected]'

you will get all the required update .

As per DIAC it is updated every Fortnight , but as per our experience it gets updated every 20 days :boxing:


Dont go on the August and novemebr candidates getting CO's 
DIAC likes to Surprise every now and then 


YKS
:ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

aswe said:


> I am delighted to inform you that I have been granted my 176 visa to day.
> 
> applied : 11/11/2010
> visa class : 176 relative
> co ; 21/06/2011
> medical finalised 08/07/2011
> visa grant : 18/07/2011
> 
> Thanks for everybody in this forum for your advice given to me during the past few months. I was so uneasy and dissapointed during the last week for the visa delay and you people in this forum helped me keep my spirit up. Thanks all for once again.


Congrats aswe!! All the best!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

yks said:


> Congratulations ASWE
> 
> Guys any idea on the email updates ?
> 
> or is it again going to be a long wait before they update their email facility :-(


UPDATE !!

sorry what do you mean by the word " UPDATE" ?!!

i never hear about this thing since 20-June-2011 !!


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> I am delighted to inform you that I have been granted my 176 visa to day.
> 
> applied : 11/11/2010
> visa class : 176 relative
> co ; 21/06/2011
> medical finalised 08/07/2011
> visa grant : 18/07/2011
> 
> Thanks for everybody in this forum for your advice given to me during the past few months. I was so uneasy and dissapointed during the last week for the visa delay and you people in this forum helped me keep my spirit up. Thanks all for once again.


many many congrats aswe!!!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> I am delighted to inform you that I have been granted my 176 visa to day.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> application date : 11/11/2010
> Vias class : 176 (relative)
> Case officer assigned : 21/06/2011
> medical finalised ; 08/07/2011
> visa grant ;18/07/2011
> I thank everybody in this forum for valuable advice and guidance given to me during the past several months.


hi aswe,
Could you please enlighten me with following details?
Did you receive the march 18 mail..or your agent opted to front-loaded meds & pcc?
and how long did it take for your meds to get finalized? (did it changed to "received" after you send it?)


----------



## Onynz

aswe said:


> I am delighted to inform you that I have been granted my 176 visa to day.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> application date : 11/11/2010
> Vias class : 176 (relative)
> Case officer assigned : 21/06/2011
> medical finalised ; 08/07/2011
> visa grant ;18/07/2011
> I thank everybody in this forum for valuable advice and guidance given to me during the past several months.


Congratulations on your grant... wish you all the best...


----------



## atul07

aswe said:


> I am delighted to inform you that I have been granted my 176 visa to day.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> application date : 11/11/2010
> Vias class : 176 (relative)
> Case officer assigned : 21/06/2011
> medical finalised ; 08/07/2011
> visa grant ;18/07/2011
> I thank everybody in this forum for valuable advice and guidance given to me during the past several months.


Hey aswe, Congratulations.. good luck for your move down under! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## hongkiat

*Congrats on Visa Grant!*

Wah,

Been missing for 1 week, and have to go through 40+ pages. 

Lost track of people with visa grant since my last active date, but just want congrats all of you!


----------



## Shabi

aswe said:


> I am delighted to inform you that I have been granted my 176 visa to day.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> application date : 11/11/2010
> Vias class : 176 (relative)
> Case officer assigned : 21/06/2011
> medical finalised ; 08/07/2011
> visa grant ;18/07/2011
> I thank everybody in this forum for valuable advice and guidance given to me during the past several months.


Congratz!


----------



## alfiat

So far there has only been one applicant from this forum that has been allocated with CO in July. It really is a slow month. And I am not really expecting it to pick-up anytime soon.


----------



## JohnAnton

alfiat said:


> So far there has only been one applicant from this forum that has been allocated with CO in July. It really is a slow month. And I am not really expecting it to pick-up anytime soon.


agree. they still might be catching up with the backlog they have with the new SOL additions.


----------



## alfiat

JohnAnton said:


> agree. they still might be catching up with the backlog they have with the new SOL additions.


I have given up on July. Let's hope we see some progress August onwards. It would be great if they can repeat the 3 months processing in 2 weeks pace as we have seen before.


----------



## KL_User

This waiting and watching really demands a lot of patience ! Even for my exams I never used to get so frustrated coz the exam results used to come out on the published date ! 

But its heartening to see many people get through and go about starting a new chapter in their lives. Congrats and Cheers to them !  

For the rest of us, cheers, good luck and prayers for all !

Cheerios


----------



## lobster26

Hello,

Like i said earlier I am an August 2010 applicant and new here on the forum. I sent an email to DIAC last week and can expact an answer within 5 workingdays. In the meantime i´ve just checked my status and my medicals are finalised now!!! I was in shock because i check it every day and it is always the same information and there it is , all medicals are finalised. I still did nt get a respons from diac, have no CO either but at least their is some progress....


----------



## alfiat

lobster26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Like i said earlier I am an August 2010 applicant and new here on the forum. I sent an email to DIAC last week and can expact an answer within 5 workingdays. In the meantime i´ve just checked my status and my medicals are finalised now!!! I was in shock because i check it every day and it is always the same information and there it is , all medicals are finalised. I still did nt get a respons from diac, have no CO either but at least their is some progress....


Let's hope that you get a CO soon. I would love to see some progress from DIAC.

As for finalization of your medicals, I believe as long as you have done them and they have been reviewed by HOC, they will be finalized if you don't have any issues.


----------



## alfiat

Hi KL User and Lobster 26, please input your details in the link below.

http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form


----------



## KL_User

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
PROCESSING INFORMATION
This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM).
Updated 18 July 2011.

Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored.


Important - GSM processing priorities have changed in line with Ministerial Direction No. 50. For details please see here -

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas

Processing Dates

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:

Priority Group 1

Skilled – Regional subclass 887
VB 887 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
VB 887 (paper): 20 June 2011

Priority Group 2

There are no GSM visa classes in priority group 2

Priority Group 3

*Priority 3 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 3 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 July 2011
VE 176 (paper): 10 July 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 10 July 2011
VB 886 (paper): 10 July 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 July 2011
VF 475 (paper): 10 July 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 10 July 2011
VC 487 (paper): 10 July 2011

Priority Group 4

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):10 August 2010
VE 175 (paper): 10 August 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 August 2010
VE 176 (paper): 10 August 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 August 2010
VF 475 (paper): 10 August 2010

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
VB 885 (e-lodged) 1 May 2011
VB 885 (paper): 20 April 2011

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 May 2011
VB 886 (paper): 20 April 2011

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 May 2011
VC 487 (paper): 20 April 2011

Priority Group 5

(See attached file: Important information for applicants in priority group 5.pdf)

Processing of priority group 5 applications can only commence once all applications from higher priority groups have been allocated for assessment.

Priority Exempt Applications

Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.

Skilled - Graduate subclass 485
VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009
VC 485 (paper) - 22 December 2009

Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476
VF 476 (e-lodged): 28 February 2011
VF 476 (paper): 28 February 2011


Subsequent Entrant Applications
All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 2 April 2011


----------



## Onynz

KL_User said:


> GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
> PROCESSING INFORMATION
> This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on processing of applications for General Skilled Migration (GSM).
> Updated 18 July 2011.
> 
> Please do not send enquiries or reply to this email address as this mailbox is not monitored.
> 
> 
> Important - GSM processing priorities have changed in line with Ministerial Direction No. 50. For details please see here -
> 
> Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> Processing Dates
> 
> Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer:
> 
> Priority Group 1
> 
> Skilled – Regional subclass 887
> VB 887 (e-lodged) 20 June 2011
> VB 887 (paper): 20 June 2011
> 
> Priority Group 2
> 
> There are no GSM visa classes in priority group 2
> 
> Priority Group 3
> 
> *Priority 3 applications are currently being allocated within two weeks of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. Applicants in priority group 3 are therefore encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready applications to enable efficient processing and finalisation of their applications.
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 July 2011
> VE 176 (paper): 10 July 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 10 July 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 10 July 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 July 2011
> VF 475 (paper): 10 July 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 10 July 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 10 July 2011
> 
> Priority Group 4
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
> VE 175 (e-lodged):10 August 2010
> VE 175 (paper): 10 August 2010
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
> VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 August 2010
> VE 176 (paper): 10 August 2010
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
> VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 August 2010
> VF 475 (paper): 10 August 2010
> 
> Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and
> Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496
> UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
> VB 885 (e-lodged) 1 May 2011
> VB 885 (paper): 20 April 2011
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
> VB 886 (e-lodged) 1 May 2011
> VB 886 (paper): 20 April 2011
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
> VC 487 (e-lodged) 1 May 2011
> VC 487 (paper): 20 April 2011
> 
> Priority Group 5
> 
> (See attached file: Important information for applicants in priority group 5.pdf)
> 
> Processing of priority group 5 applications can only commence once all applications from higher priority groups have been allocated for assessment.
> 
> Priority Exempt Applications
> 
> Visa Subclasses 476, 485 and 887 are exempt from the current priority processing direction. Applications under these subclasses will be processed in the order in which they were received by the department.
> 
> Skilled - Graduate subclass 485
> VC 485 (e-lodged) - 22 December 2009
> VC 485 (paper) - 22 December 2009
> 
> Skilled – Recognised Graduate subclass 476
> VF 476 (e-lodged): 28 February 2011
> VF 476 (paper): 28 February 2011
> 
> 
> Subsequent Entrant Applications
> All subsequent entrant applications for subclasses 485, 487 and 475: 2 April 2011


This would have been the update I was waiting for if I wasn't allocated or granted a visa yet...at least after like 3 weeks of silence they were able to get past a month in allocation (from July 10 to august 10 )


----------



## alfiat

Onynz said:


> This would have been the update I was waiting for if I wasn't allocated or granted a visa yet...at least after like 3 weeks of silence they were able to get past a month in allocation (from July 10 to august 10 )


At the current rate, it would take another 14 weeks (End October) for them to complete all 2010 applicants.

3weeks = 1 month processing


----------



## KL_User

Between the notification dates 1st July and 18th July, they've completed 1 month's data( 10 July - 10 Aug) ..so that gives about 1 month of processing done in about 17 days ....


----------



## melinscotland

Today I received this 

Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

This information has been attached to your visa application for your case officer's attention. Your case officer may contact you if they require any additional information.

Yours sincerely,


Does this mean I have a co ?


----------



## JohnAnton

My thoughts on the latest ASPC update.

1. funny how priority 3 allocations are much ahead than priority 1. (July 10 vs June 20)

2. it's good to see that P3 is updated up to July 10. This means that they can proceed to P4 faster

3. Its bad that P1 allocation is only at June 20. its a big ouch at a one month backlog.

4. Our beloved P4 movement has been slow. 1 month current time = 1 month processing time.

but DIAC expects to allocate CO's to P5 applicants this year so it means that P4 applicants will be updated within this year. But then again, anything can happen with DIAC

To sum up everything, it is really disappointing but expected movement.

I bet those at P5 will have to wait much longer.


----------



## JohnAnton

KL_User said:


> Between the notification dates 1st July and 18th July, they've completed 1 month's data( 10 July - 10 Aug) ..so that gives about 1 month of processing done in about 17 days ....


the July 1 update is the same as that of June 20. So its not really 17 days but 28 days.


----------



## Onynz

melinscotland said:


> Today I received this
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> This information has been attached to your visa application for your case officer's attention. Your case officer may contact you if they require any additional information.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> 
> Does this mean I have a co ?


I believe you do have your CO, he just have't contacted you yet.


----------



## melinscotland

Onynz said:


> I believe you do have your CO, he just have't contacted you yet.


Thanks ! That's what I was thinking


----------



## KL_User

unfortunately so ...... :-(
Quote:
Originally Posted by KL_User View Post
Between the notification dates 1st July and 18th July, they've completed 1 month's data( 10 July - 10 Aug) ..so that gives about 1 month of processing done in about 17 days ....
the July 1 update is the same as that of June 20. So its not really 17 days but 28 days.


----------



## Bunyip02

alfiat said:


> At the current rate, it would take another 14 weeks (End October) for them to complete all 2010 applicants.
> 
> 3weeks = 1 month processing


 I hope they start to speed up, going to take forever to get to April 2011 at this rate 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02

Bunyip02 said:


>  I hope they start to speed up, going to take forever to get to April 2011 at this rate 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


I understand that P3 applicants get priority, I have not problem with that, but come on, they are a whole year ahead, i find that unacceptable!!! 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## NewInPerth

melinscotland said:


> Thanks ! That's what I was thinking


I had a similar message to what you got 'melinscotland' when I sent a message to DIAC informing about the documents I loaded. However when I check the status of my application it still shows all documents required. Does in your case, show anything otherwise - i mean 'met' or something because that is what I would expect that if a CO has been assigned and that the CO may change the status of documents etc. I dont know the workings of DIAC so thats why I'm asking? I do hope you have got a CO and if that message implies a CO has been assigned then I should expect a CO assigned as well.. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## melinscotland

The only thing on my visa page is my Medicals. They have said
Finalized since April 2011. I can't see anything else on the page..... like such in such document met . Is there another page or something I'm not looking at ?


----------



## Onynz

NewInPerth said:


> I had a similar message to what you got 'melinscotland' when I sent a message to DIAC informing about the documents I loaded. However when I check the status of my application it still shows all documents required. Does in your case, show anything otherwise - i mean 'met' or something because that is what I would expect that if a CO has been assigned and that the CO may change the status of documents etc. I dont know the workings of DIAC so thats why I'm asking? I do hope you have got a CO and if that message implies a CO has been assigned then I should expect a CO assigned as well.. Thoughts anyone?


I understand your assess this... anyways... a visa application assigned to a CO is diff from a visa application opened by the CO... 

as like our we were told that our application was already assigned to a CO and yet no update was made until the CO contacted me and probably opened my application... and that is when our status changed from received to ABPF and all documents being MET...


----------



## amer

NewInPerth said:


> I had a similar message to what you got 'melinscotland' when I sent a message to DIAC informing about the documents I loaded. However when I check the status of my application it still shows all documents required. Does in your case, show anything otherwise - i mean 'met' or something because that is what I would expect that if a CO has been assigned and that the CO may change the status of documents etc. I dont know the workings of DIAC so thats why I'm asking? I do hope you have got a CO and if that message implies a CO has been assigned then I should expect a CO assigned as well.. Thoughts anyone?


Did u raise a PLE? What exactly did u ask?


----------



## melinscotland

amer said:


> Did u raise a PLE? What exactly did u ask?


I was just telling them that all my documents were now attached . ( as my new form 80 had attached on when I thought it had )


----------



## NewInPerth

amer said:


> Did u raise a PLE? What exactly did u ask?


Nope I didnt ask anything, just informed I loaded all the documents. I didnt raise PLE.


----------



## NewInPerth

Onynz said:


> I understand your assess this... anyways... a visa application assigned to a CO is diff from a visa application opened by the CO...
> 
> as like our we were told that our application was already assigned to a CO and yet no update was made until the CO contacted me and probably opened my application... and that is when our status changed from received to ABPF and all documents being MET...


Thanks Onynz, time shall tell I guess.


----------



## NewInPerth

melinscotland said:


> The only thing on my visa page is my Medicals. They have said
> Finalized since April 2011. I can't see anything else on the page..... like such in such document met . Is there another page or something I'm not looking at ?


Thats more progress than mine, in my case it is all required/message something weird.. anyway if i may, when did you apply?


----------



## JohnAnton

i gues we could hope to have better movements for P4 on the next update.

P1 and 3 seem to be close to be being fully updated.


----------



## iNinjaN

melinscotland said:


> Today I received this
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> This information has been attached to your visa application for your case officer's attention. Your case officer may contact you if they require any additional information.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Does this mean I have a co ?


Yes. I think so!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## melinscotland

NewInPerth said:


> Thats more progress than mine, in my case it is all required/message something weird.. anyway if i may, when did you apply?


I applied in oct 2010 and I got the march 18 email ( not that that means anything these days )


----------



## brajeshdave

I think, in the next update, the P4 processing date will be extended by 30th Sept 2010. All 18th march email recipient might be covered in next 15 days. Finger's crossed!!


----------



## aswe

yks said:


> Congratulations ASWE
> 
> Guys any idea on the email updates ?
> 
> or is it again going to be a long wait before they update their email facility :-(


Thanks YKS. Hope you also will receive your visa soon


----------



## aswe

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats aswe!! All the best!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks Ninja


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> many many congrats aswe!!!! :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks Voddy. Did you send me a message? I was not able to get it. Brwser error appeared and did not load


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> i gues we could hope to have better movements for P4 on the next update.
> 
> P1 and 3 seem to be close to be being fully updated.


I am not too confident though


----------



## atul07

melinscotland said:


> The only thing on my visa page is my Medicals. They have said
> Finalized since April 2011. I can't see anything else on the page..... like such in such document met . Is there another page or something I'm not looking at ?


Hi melinscotland, do u see any link which says "Document Checklist" on that page? If yes, then when you click that link you can see the list of documents you submitted and their current status "Required/Met" Hope this helps..


----------



## kash2182

Hi melinsoctland, are you October 2010 applicant or Jan 2011 , bcos on vody's file it is mention as Jan 2011 as date of lodgment


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> hi aswe,
> Could you please enlighten me with following details?
> Did you receive the march 18 mail..or your agent opted to front-loaded meds & pcc?
> and how long did it take for your meds to get finalized? (did it changed to "received" after you send it?)


Yes. I got the march 18 letter. First he told me to get the PC only. When I asked about medicals he said too early. he advised me to do medicals only on 20 th May.(I think agent and even myself never thought Nov applicant will have case officer so soon by June). Courier delevery of medicals was on 13 Nov. On 18Th Nov "received" appeared. It took about 3 weeks (19 days) to medical get finalised. That also only of the main applicant. Other two were outstanding. By last thursday I was so uneasy.(I knew that my medical finalised means other two are also OK). I expected that my Visa should come 6 or 7 th July) So I told my agent to make an inquiry. He told me that give DIAC 4 more days. However to be more sure On Sunday I sent an email to Health operations to confirm the medical situation. This morning I got the positive reply from health centre and I directly forward it to my agent. I was so disapointed and while exchanging e mails with my agent I got an overseas call. That was my agent he told me that everything is OK. visa is granted. So I logged into the system and everything is nicely updated. Later my agent told me constant inquiry is a nuisans to them and DIAC suspended the processing of a certain application for 4 weeks because the applicant harassed DIAC people by constant inquiry. Because of that he normally give DIAC enough time (1o days) to finalise my application and after that inquire.


----------



## aswe

Onynz said:


> Congratulations on your grant... wish you all the best...


Thanks Onynz


----------



## aswe

atul07 said:


> Hey aswe, Congratulations.. good luck for your move down under! :clap2::clap2:


Tyhanks Atul07


----------



## aswe

Shabi said:


> Congratz!


Thanks shabi. Hope you also will receive your visa soon


----------



## melinscotland

atul07 said:


> Hi melinscotland, do u see any link which says "Document Checklist" on that page? If yes, then when you click that link you can see the list of documents you submitted and their current status "Required/Met" Hope this helps..


Hey , thanks I've had a look but they don't say anything. So guess just keep waiting!


----------



## melinscotland

kash2182 said:


> Hi melinsoctland, are you October 2010 applicant or Jan 2011 , bcos on vody's file it is mention as Jan 2011 as date of lodgment


I lodged in oct 2010 x


----------



## aswe

melinscotland said:


> Today I received this
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> This information has been attached to your visa application for your case officer's attention. Your case officer may contact you if they require any additional information.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> 
> Does this mean I have a co ?


Yes It seems you have a case officer. Normally they say it takes 6 weeks for an case officer to go through the documents and after that only he will contact you


----------



## aswe

KL_User said:


> unfortunately so ...... :-(
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by KL_User View Post
> Between the notification dates 1st July and 18th July, they've completed 1 month's data( 10 July - 10 Aug) ..so that gives about 1 month of processing done in about 17 days ....
> the July 1 update is the same as that of June 20. So its not really 17 days but 28 days.


Remeber they are processing the pre July applications of newly added occupations in the meantime


----------



## melinscotland

aswe said:


> Yes It seems you have a case officer. Normally they say it takes 6 weeks for an case officer to go through the documents and after that only he will contact you


Thanks I really hope so . I can't wait to get on planning the big move : )


----------



## JohnAnton

aswe said:


> Remeber they are processing the pre July applications of newly added occupations in the meantime


yeah i think that's what made the movement a lot slower. But they are on August 10, 2010 now, so things may go faster from now on, or will it.......


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

*Jun 2009 176 Family Sponsored*



Onynz said:


> I believe you do have your CO, he just have't contacted you yet.


Onynz - Looking at your timelines - you seem to closely match my Case.

My 176 Family Sponsored application was posted to DIAC in June 2009 (my skillsets are also on SOL).

Case officer allocated in Mar 2011 - I was asked for spouse English eligibility. I submitted my spouse's IELTS results on 4 April 2011.

After that, NO NEWS.

When do you think our case will be finalized?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

176 Relative Sponsored - Systems Analyst (application seems to fall within SOL)

My Timelines:

DIAC Application June 25, 2009 | CO Allocated April 2011 | PCC & Medicals Not yet requested | Case finazation - God or someone in same boat as me can throw some light????...


----------



## Onynz

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Onynz - Looking at your timelines - you seem to closely match my Case.
> 
> My 176 Family Sponsored application was posted to DIAC in June 2009 (my skillsets are also on SOL).
> 
> Case officer allocated in Mar 2011 - I was asked for spouse English eligibility. I submitted my spouse's IELTS results on 4 April 2011.
> 
> After that, NO NEWS.
> 
> When do you think our case will be finalized?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


I really don't know on when a case would be finalized as i was not aware of my own until i was contacted by my CO... you could try calling them up to directly ask about your case


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Thanks Voddy. Did you send me a message? I was not able to get it. Brwser error appeared and did not load


Thats ok..it's the same questions I pmed you...


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Yes. I got the march 18 letter. First he told me to get the PC only. When I asked about medicals he said too early. he advised me to do medicals only on 20 th May.(I think agent and even myself never thought Nov applicant will have case officer so soon by June). Courier delevery of medicals was on 13 Nov. On 18Th Nov "received" appeared. It took about 3 weeks (19 days) to medical get finalised. That also only of the main applicant. Other two were outstanding. By last thursday I was so uneasy.(I knew that my medical finalised means other two are also OK). I expected that my Visa should come 6 or 7 th July) So I told my agent to make an inquiry. He told me that give DIAC 4 more days. However to be more sure On Sunday I sent an email to Health operations to confirm the medical situation. This morning I got the positive reply from health centre and I directly forward it to my agent. I was so disapointed and while exchanging e mails with my agent I got an overseas call. That was my agent he told me that everything is OK. visa is granted. So I logged into the system and everything is nicely updated. Later my agent told me constant inquiry is a nuisans to them and DIAC suspended the processing of a certain application for 4 weeks because the applicant harassed DIAC people by constant inquiry. Because of that he normally give DIAC enough time (1o days) to finalise my application and after that inquire.


Thanks aswe..yes I think what your agent said is very correct..we shouldn't bother 'em unless we have a very valid reason or that we are confident that there is something wrong with our processing time. But it's all natural in a subtle process like this that when you seem so close and yet not so close, even the slightest thing could shake you and take your sleep away..

Thanks for the reply and Good luck with the move..
:clap2:


----------



## toti

*Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ*

Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ


i think that i have been allocated A Case officer

i did check my online status many times last week but i didn't notice that my application changed to *" 12/07/2011 Application being processed further "*
but all documents still showing required 

Guys 

is it mean that i finally allocated CO Right ?!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## uroojs

toti said:


> Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> i think that i have been allocated A Case officer
> 
> i did check my online status many times last week but i didn't notice that my application changed to *" 12/07/2011 Application being processed further "*
> but all documents still showing required
> 
> Guys
> 
> is it mean that i finally allocated CO Right ?!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:




congrats


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ
> 
> i think that i have been allocated A Case officer
> 
> i did check my online status many times last week but i didn't notice that my application changed to " 12/07/2011 Application being processed further "
> but all documents still showing required
> 
> Guys
> 
> is it mean that i finally allocated CO Right ?!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yes toti!!! Congrats 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## aswe

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> 176 Relative Sponsored - Systems Analyst (application seems to fall within SOL)
> 
> My Timelines:
> 
> DIAC Application June 25, 2009 | CO Allocated April 2011 | PCC & Medicals Not yet requested | Case finazation - God or someone in same boat as me can throw some light????...


You should have been granted your visa many months ago. Diac is now doing Aug 2010. So you have very good reason to contact your case officer to ask what is going on. You have his email address since he contact you to request IELTS. Or just call ASPC or raise a PLE.


----------



## hellorajshahi

toti said:


> Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> i think that i have been allocated A Case officer
> 
> i did check my online status many times last week but i didn't notice that my application changed to *" 12/07/2011 Application being processed further "*
> but all documents still showing required
> 
> Guys
> 
> is it mean that i finally allocated CO Right ?!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulation


----------



## atul07

toti said:


> Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> i think that i have been allocated A Case officer
> 
> i did check my online status many times last week but i didn't notice that my application changed to *" 12/07/2011 Application being processed further "*
> but all documents still showing required
> 
> Guys
> 
> is it mean that i finally allocated CO Right ?!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats.. your wait is finally over


----------



## vipat

toti said:


> Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> i think that i have been allocated A Case officer
> 
> i did check my online status many times last week but i didn't notice that my application changed to *" 12/07/2011 Application being processed further "*
> but all documents still showing required
> 
> Guys
> 
> is it mean that i finally allocated CO Right ?!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats toti!


----------



## rozam

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> 176 Relative Sponsored - Systems Analyst (application seems to fall within SOL)
> 
> My Timelines:
> 
> DIAC Application June 25, 2009 | CO Allocated April 2011 | PCC & Medicals Not yet requested | Case finazation - God or someone in same boat as me can throw some light????...


I guess the code u applied with is not in the sol. Go through it once again to make sure u are in former p3 orcurrent p4, alternatively u can call diac and ask which group ur application belongs to,
Good luck


----------



## matchless

toti said:


> Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> i think that i have been allocated A Case officer
> 
> i did check my online status many times last week but i didn't notice that my application changed to *" 12/07/2011 Application being processed further "*
> but all documents still showing required
> 
> Guys
> 
> is it mean that i finally allocated CO Right ?!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats toti & best of luck


----------



## Onynz

toti said:


> Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> i think that i have been allocated A Case officer
> 
> i did check my online status many times last week but i didn't notice that my application changed to *" 12/07/2011 Application being processed further "*
> but all documents still showing required
> 
> Guys
> 
> is it mean that i finally allocated CO Right ?!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yes you do have a CO and when your status changes to that... then visa grant is not to far behind.... Congrats...


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

Onynz said:


> I really don't know on when a case would be finalized as i was not aware of my own until i was contacted by my CO... you could try calling them up to directly ask about your case


I got email TODAY from Case Officer requesting Police Clearance for me and my spouse (clearance from USA and India).

I am also requested medicals for me, my spouse and our kid. What could be next?


----------



## tanya18

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> I got email TODAY from Case Officer requesting Police Clearance for me and my spouse (clearance from USA and India).
> 
> I am also requested medicals for me, my spouse and our kid. What could be next?


Hi thr,
Could you kindly share ur timeline here?


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

rozam said:


> I guess the code u applied with is not in the sol. Go through it once again to make sure u are in former p3 orcurrent p4, alternatively u can call diac and ask which group ur application belongs to,
> Good luck


Here is my Occupation under which we applied to DIAC (this occupation seems to be clearly in SOL)
ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer
ASCO - 2231-15 Software Designer

To add to this today (July 19 2011) Case Officer requested for MEDICALS and Character Clearance AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

What can we expect next?

Thanks @everyone/almighty...

I am also sponsored by my brother - application date June 2009. If your case is similar - share your experience with me please.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

tanya18 said:


> Hi thr,
> Could you kindly share ur timeline here?


VE : 176 (family) | DATE: June, 2009 | MEDs Requested: July 19 2011 | CO: Mar 2011| VISA: Not Yet


----------



## alfiat

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> VE : 176 (family) | DATE: June, 2009 | MEDs Requested: July 19 2011 | CO: Mar 2011| VISA: Not Yet


Your case looks to be long overdue. Hopefully after you provide the meds and PCC, your visa will be granted.


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> Glory Glory To My LORD Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> i think that i have been allocated A Case officer
> 
> i did check my online status many times last week but i didn't notice that my application changed to *" 12/07/2011 Application being processed further "*
> but all documents still showing required
> 
> Guys
> 
> is it mean that i finally allocated CO Right ?!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrates!!!!


----------



## Onynz

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> I got email TODAY from Case Officer requesting Police Clearance for me and my spouse (clearance from USA and India).
> 
> I am also requested medicals for me, my spouse and our kid. What could be next?


Satisfy all required document and your visa grant will come in no time...


----------



## toti

Thanks for everybody who congrats me 

i hope to recive request from CO to go for MEDS & PCC soooner
( i didn't recive 18 mar email , didn't front load Meds or Pcc yet )


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> Thanks for everybody who congrats me
> 
> i hope to recive request from CO to go for MEDS & PCC soooner
> ( i didn't recive 18 mar email , didn't front load Meds or Pcc yet )


Do you have them ready at hand? then it's a matter of sending 'em...

good luck!


----------



## KL_User

Waiting for the next processing update from DIAC !


----------



## NickMcKay

*Latest Updates from DIAC guys*



KL_User said:


> Waiting for the next processing update from DIAC !


Priority Group 4

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):10 August 2010
VE 175 (paper): 10 August 2010


Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
VE 176 (e-lodged): 10 August 2010
VE 176 (paper): 10 August 2010


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
VF 475 (e-lodged): 10 August 2010
VF 475 (paper): 10 August 2010


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

Onynz said:


> Satisfy all required document and your visa grant will come in no time...


Can you throw some light on the medical forms for me, my wife and our kid (3 and half years old).

Also I am currently in Uganda and the clinic is asking me which office they are supposed to send the medicals.

Thanks for ALL the moral support...


----------



## Onynz

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Can you throw some light on the medical forms for me, my wife and our kid (3 and half years old).
> 
> Also I am currently in Uganda and the clinic is asking me which office they are supposed to send the medicals.
> 
> Thanks for ALL the moral support...


When you check your status online... if you are an online applicant you will notice that there are links under your name where it would ask you to download the forms for Medical Exam and X-ray... I cant post a pic anymore for mine is not anymore available....

You should download the form individually for it would already contains the person's name.

I cant answer you regarding mailing address for Medicals because mine was under E-health where the results was sent online.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

Onynz said:


> When you check your status online... if you are an online applicant you will notice that there are links under your name where it would ask you to download the forms for Medical Exam and X-ray... I cant post a pic anymore for mine is not anymore available....
> 
> You should download the form individually for it would already contains the person's name.
> 
> I cant answer you regarding mailing address for Medicals because mine was under E-health where the results was sent online.


The clinic here is telling me this:
For me and my wife - Form 26 and Form 160
For my son - Form 26

The only question is the address to send these results...

Many thanks for all the moral support..


----------



## alfiat

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> The clinic here is telling me this:
> For me and my wife - Form 26 and Form 160
> For my son - Form 26
> 
> The only question is the address to send these results...
> 
> Many thanks for all the moral support..


That sounds right. My son also did not have to undergo x-rays. Only medicals required: Form 26. 

Unfortunately I can't tell you where to submit the results as mine was through e-Health as well.


----------



## vinodhavali

Onynz said:


> Congratulations!!! Good luck on your next endeavor.


Thanks Onynz. All the best to you as well


----------



## vinodhavali

brajeshdave said:


> Congratulations! Why have they given you such a little time for initial entry? Is it because of expiry of PCC is in Oct'11?


Thanks brajeshdave. Yes my PCC will expire in Oct 2011. Anyhow I dont have any issues with the entry date
All the best to you as well
Vinod


----------



## vinodhavali

aussieland said:


> Congrats Vinod..do keep us posted of ur plans..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks aussieland. Sure I will keep you guys posted. 
All the best
Vinod


----------



## aswe

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> The clinic here is telling me this:
> For me and my wife - Form 26 and Form 160
> For my son - Form 26
> 
> The only question is the address to send these results...
> 
> Many thanks for all the moral support..


Information on health requirement and necessary forms are available at
Health Requirements for Visa Applicants and Form 1071 i detail the health requirement . You should contact the panel doctors appointed by DIAC in your country. They know the procedure to be followed since they were authorised by the DIAC to do those tests.However the addresses are below

Courier address 
Health Operations Centre 
Level 3/26 Lee Street Sydney NSW 2000

Postal address
GPO Box 9984,Sydney NSW 2001


----------



## mshahzad

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> I got email TODAY from Case Officer requesting Police Clearance for me and my spouse (clearance from USA and India).
> 
> I am also requested medicals for me, my spouse and our kid. What could be next?


Many Congrats dear . . . after the submission of PCC and Medical you will receive your visa with in One month . . .


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

aswe said:


> Information on health requirement and necessary forms are available at
> Health Requirements for Visa Applicants and Form 1071 i detail the health requirement . You should contact the panel doctors appointed by DIAC in your country. They know the procedure to be followed since they were authorised by the DIAC to do those tests.However the addresses are below
> 
> Courier address
> Health Operations Centre
> Level 3/26 Lee Street Sydney NSW 2000
> 
> Postal address
> GPO Box 9984,Sydney NSW 2001


Thanks everyone for the support. I have verified that form 1071 i as well the address aswe has given above seems to be best starting points (for anyone who is newly doing medicals will need this information).

Thanks @everyone/@almighty for the encouragment. I hope to see the light at the end of tunnel soon.


----------



## uroojs

toti said:


> Thanks for everybody who congrats me
> 
> i hope to recive request from CO to go for MEDS & PCC soooner
> ( i didn't recive 18 mar email , didn't front load Meds or Pcc yet )




Hey Toti ... my piece of advice... go ahead and front load them. You know i made the same mistake. If you'll front load them after allocation of CO. you will get a grant right away.


----------



## Lawren4

*update from chinese forum FreeOZ*

update from chinese forum FreeOZ:

new-coming CO! after July 1st

175, 28th Aug, 2010 applicant, occupation unknown, got CO today(20th July, 2011)

eventually DIAC processed 175 again after 1st July, 2011.

good luck to all!

Lawrence


----------



## Dhawal

aswe said:


> Congrats aswe for the visa grant...All the best for the future move..


----------



## Dhawal

toti said:


> Congrats toti for the CO allocation...


----------



## Dhawal

vinodhavali said:


> Hi vinod,
> Congrats for the visa grant...


----------



## Zeeshanbs

Lawren4 said:


> update from chinese forum FreeOZ:
> 
> new-coming CO! after July 1st
> 
> 175, 28th Aug, 2010 applicant, occupation unknown, got CO today(20th July, 2011)
> 
> eventually DIAC processed 175 again after 1st July, 2011.
> 
> good luck to all!
> 
> Lawrence


Munna82 -(19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online)

got the visa grant


----------



## aswe

Dhawal said:


> aswe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats aswe for the visa grant...All the best for the future move..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dhawal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lawren4

Zeeshanbs said:


> Munna82 -(19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online)
> 
> got the visa grant


Hi Zeeshanbs,

thank you for posting.

could you share more about the OCT applicant? such as nationality, occupation, CO date...



Lawrence


----------



## alfiat

Lawren4 said:


> Hi Zeeshanbs,
> 
> thank you for posting.
> 
> could you share more about the OCT applicant? such as nationality, occupation, CO date...
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence


Lifted from her post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/84590-175-visa-granted.html


Programmer Analyst (ANZSCO 261311)

25 Jul 2010 - ACS Applied
21 Aug 2010 - IELTS Appeared
6 Sep 2010 - IELTS 8.5 overall
9 Sep 2010 - +ve Assessment
19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online
21 Mar 2011 - FBI PCC applied
15 Apr 2011 - FBI PCC received
16 Jun 2011 - CO Assigned
17 Jun 2011 - California PCC applied
20 Jun 2011 - Medicals appeared
21 Jun 2011 - India PCC applied
27 Jun 2011 - California PCC received
5 Jul 2011 - Medicals received by DIAC
5 Jul 2011 - India PCC received
20 Jul 2011 - Visa granted


----------



## amer

alfiat said:


> Lifted from her post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/84590-175-visa-granted.html
> 
> 
> Programmer Analyst (ANZSCO 261311)
> 
> 25 Jul 2010 - ACS Applied
> 21 Aug 2010 - IELTS Appeared
> 6 Sep 2010 - IELTS 8.5 overall
> 9 Sep 2010 - +ve Assessment
> 19 Oct 2010 - 175 applied online
> 21 Mar 2011 - FBI PCC applied
> 15 Apr 2011 - FBI PCC received
> 16 Jun 2011 - CO Assigned
> 17 Jun 2011 - California PCC applied
> 20 Jun 2011 - Medicals appeared
> 21 Jun 2011 - India PCC applied
> 27 Jun 2011 - California PCC received
> 5 Jul 2011 - Medicals received by DIAC
> 5 Jul 2011 - India PCC received
> 20 Jul 2011 - Visa granted


Note the CO was assigned before July1st. So far CO after July1st are for July10 and Aug10 applicant only.


----------



## alfiat

amer said:


> Note the CO was assigned before July1st. So far CO after July1st are for July10 and Aug10 applicant only.


Maybe this time they are really processing in order of lodgment date. But we don't have much august and September applicants left in this forum though. So it's going to be difficult to judge DIAC progress. Let's wait till they come to October applicants...there's a whole bunch of them.


----------



## lbpbab

Hi, 
I am new in this forum.

My Timelines:
VE : 475 (family) | DATE: Oct 20, 2010 (ANZCO 234111) | 18.Mar letter:Yes |MEDs: FINALIZED on 1.6.2011 | PCCs: SENT | CO: witing VISA: waiting


----------



## toti

Faithful is the LORD

Praising and thanking the LORD for all HIS mighty kindness 

today my agent informed me that i have been allocated CO , and i have been asked to go for MEDS and PCC and form 80 

Thanks everybody in this forums who have helped me and supported me :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

toti said:


> Faithful is the LORD
> 
> Praising and thanking the LORD for all HIS mighty kindness
> 
> today my agent informed me that i have been allocated CO , and i have been asked to go for MEDS and PCC and form 80
> 
> Thanks everybody in this forums who have helped me and supported me :clap2::clap2:


Congrats Toti, good luck 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Onynz

toti said:


> Faithful is the LORD
> 
> Praising and thanking the LORD for all HIS mighty kindness
> 
> today my agent informed me that i have been allocated CO , and i have been asked to go for MEDS and PCC and form 80
> 
> Thanks everybody in this forums who have helped me and supported me :clap2::clap2:


Congrats Toti!!! a visa grant is not too far behind for you...


----------



## zurrieq

*ACS Assessment Validity Period*

To start I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing their information - it gives the others waiting with some idea of progress.

I applied for 175 on 23/10/2010. My nominated occupation is Software Engineer and obtained +ve skills assessment from ACS on 30/8/2010. The assessment is valid for one year which means it will soon expire. 

What happens if the VISA is not granted before the ACS assessment expires? Can anyone who has been through this scenario shed some light please?

Cheers.


----------



## amer

zurrieq said:


> To start I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing their information - it gives the others waiting with some idea of progress.
> 
> I applied for 175 on 23/10/2010. My nominated occupation is Software Engineer and obtained +ve skills assessment from ACS on 30/8/2010. The assessment is valid for one year which means it will soon expire.
> 
> What happens if the VISA is not granted before the ACS assessment expires? Can anyone who has been through this scenario shed some light please?
> 
> Cheers.


Dont worry, you just need to make sure the vilidity during your application date. After that i doesnt matter when u r assigned CO or grant.


----------



## Artemisa

I just loved this 'like' thing. I've spent the last days reading and liking, without any other comments ;P


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> Faithful is the LORD
> 
> Praising and thanking the LORD for all HIS mighty kindness
> 
> today my agent informed me that i have been allocated CO , and i have been asked to go for MEDS and PCC and form 80
> 
> Thanks everybody in this forums who have helped me and supported me :clap2::clap2:


wow congratulations & good luck!


----------



## iNinjaN

Artemisa said:


> I just loved this 'like' thing. I've spent the last days reading and liking, without any other comments ;P


Yeah seen that 
waiting for it come for iPhone app 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## NewInPerth

alfiat said:


> Maybe this time they are really processing in order of lodgment date. But we don't have much august and September applicants left in this forum though. So it's going to be difficult to judge DIAC progress. Let's wait till they come to October applicants...there's a whole bunch of them.


Well it would be good if there is some order in which they process the applications, at the moment it does seem random.. surely its good to see all those after August'10 been granted a visa. 
From the last update from DIAC they are processing August'10 applications so it would appear that they are processing about 1 month applications in 2 weeks.. long way to go before they reach my application... fingers crossed that their priorities dont change and hope they start processing a bit faster..


----------



## etyok

I am here,i am from China


----------



## statue

etyok said:


> I am here,i am from China


Welcome, please upate your signature to show your timeline.


----------



## alfiat

etyok said:


> I am here,i am from China


Welcome etyok. Please input your details in the below form:

http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form


----------



## etyok

statue said:


> Welcome, please upate your signature to show your timeline.


but one problem,i do not know how to do?


----------



## etyok

alfiat said:


> Welcome etyok. Please input your details in the below form:
> 
> but one problem,i do not know how to do?


----------



## voddy

etyok said:


> but one problem,i do not know how to do?


You cannot until u have 5 posts.. until then update our link..


----------



## Lawren4

etyok said:


> I am here,i am from China


good to see another compatriot!

welcome!

r u original from freeoz?

Lawrence


----------



## alfiat

Lawren4 said:


> good to see another compatriot!
> 
> welcome!
> 
> r u original from freeoz?
> 
> Lawrence



Hi Lawrence.....any update from the China forums?
Things have been very quiet over here.


----------



## Lawren4

alfiat said:


> Hi Lawrence.....any update from the China forums?
> Things have been very quiet over here.


hi alfiat,

the most recent update is someone Aug 2010, 175 , got CO yesterday.

it's meaningful as first CO comes up after July 1st 2011.

nothing exciting today...

good luck.

Lawrence


----------



## peterhe

I got two PLE replies from DIAC yesterday:

NO.1 
"Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application underAustralia's General Skilled Migration program. 

You are in priority group 4."

NO.2
"I can advise that your application has been flagged for allocation. A caseofficer will contact you as soon as resources allow. "

Really hope will get a CO very soon.
please see former posts about my complicated situation.


----------



## cic

NewInPerth said:


> Well it would be good if there is some order in which they process the applications, at the moment it does seem random.. surely its good to see all those after August'10 been granted a visa.
> From the last update from DIAC they are processing August'10 applications so it would appear that they are processing about 1 month applications in 2 weeks.. long way to go before they reach my application... fingers crossed that their priorities dont change and hope they start processing a bit faster..


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## cic

peterhe said:


> I got two PLE replies from DIAC yesterday:
> 
> NO.1
> "Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application underAustralia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> You are in priority group 4."
> 
> NO.2
> "I can advise that your application has been flagged for allocation. A caseofficer will contact you as soon as resources allow. "
> 
> Really hope will get a CO very soon.
> please see former posts about my complicated situation.


good news is that they accepted you as 4 instead of 5 priority


----------



## HermanB

After coming back from taking break at looking at things.... STILL nothing, it really seems like things will never happen and it's really getting very frustrating . Well, good luck everyone!


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Finally frontloaded all the documents requested by my CO.....

Now waiting begins again for how long god alone knows....

Please pray for me....


----------



## zurrieq

amer said:


> Dont worry, you just need to make sure the vilidity during your application date. After that i doesnt matter when u r assigned CO or grant.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## melinscotland

HermanB said:


> After coming back from taking break at looking at things.... STILL nothing, it really seems like things will never happen and it's really getting very frustrating . Well, good luck everyone!


Welcome back HermanB I've missed reading your posts ! No change yet but I have a feeling it won't be long ! Chin up


----------



## HermanB

melinscotland said:


> Welcome back HermanB I've missed reading your posts ! No change yet but I have a feeling it won't be long ! Chin up


Thank you . Any news with you?


----------



## melinscotland

HermanB said:


> Thank you . Any news with you?


No no news with me yet ..... But like
like I said I have a feeling something is going to happen soon


----------



## HermanB

I really hope so hey... Good luck and thank you!


----------



## alfiat

HermanB said:


> I really hope so hey... Good luck and thank you!


I'm really looking forward to seeing both of you get COs or grants. That will mean they are processing October applicants.....and hopefully my turn will come too.


----------



## HermanB

alfiat said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing both of you get COs or grants. That will mean they are processing October applicants.....and hopefully my turn will come too.


Thank you


----------



## melinscotland

HermanB said:


> Thank you


Thanks


----------



## peterhe

cic said:


> good news is that they accepted you as 4 instead of 5 priority


Sure.


----------



## Lawren4

peterhe said:


> I got two PLE replies from DIAC yesterday:
> 
> NO.1
> "Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application underAustralia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> You are in priority group 4."
> 
> NO.2
> "I can advise that your application has been flagged for allocation. A caseofficer will contact you as soon as resources allow. "
> 
> Really hope will get a CO very soon.
> please see former posts about my complicated situation.


hi peter

happy to know you will have a case officer very soon. i think next week CO will contact you.

btw, what's the lodgement date of your application? is it in 2009?

Lawrence


----------



## peterhe

Lawren4 said:


> hi peter
> 
> happy to know you will have a case officer very soon. i think next week CO will contact you.
> 
> btw, what's the lodgement date of your application? is it in 2009?
> 
> Lawrence


thank you.

My lodgement date is 28 April 2010.


----------



## KL_User

HermanB said:


> After coming back from taking break at looking at things.... STILL nothing, it really seems like things will never happen and it's really getting very frustrating . Well, good luck everyone!


Hey Herman, good to see u back .... i knw ....very frustrating to see how slowly things r moving ....but at least they are moving ....so no worries ...im sure ur turn will come soon ...and mine later still ! Cheerios !


----------



## lbpbab

It's quiet day today.


----------



## bogdan84

A quiet week indeed. I have some news for you though. Someone from British Expats who applied 29th October 2010 (176 Family sponsored) has been told in his PLE reply yesterday that "system shows that your application has been batched for allocation". 

Here's the thread
DIAC Application Status, Speculation & other unanswerable questions (merged) - Page 20 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## HermanB

bogdan84 said:


> A quiet week indeed. I have some news for you though. Someone from British Expats who applied 29th October 2010 (176 Family sponsored) has been told in his PLE reply yesterday that "system shows that your application has been batched for allocation".
> 
> Here's the thread
> DIAC Application Status, Speculation & other unanswerable questions (merged) - Page 20 : British Expat Discussion Forum


Unfortunately I do not think that means much as the 'next' batch could be months from now for some people, you just never know with this process...


----------



## lobster26

Last week i sent an email to DIAC to ask about the progress of my visa (I am an august applicant) and last thirsday i received an answer with the information that my visa application is assigned to a case officer!!!

I must provide an APF clearance within 28 days because i was in Australia for one year. That's all. 

I applied the 31th of august so i think and hope they are nearly finished with the august applicants...


----------



## alfiat

lobster26 said:


> Last week i sent an email to DIAC to ask about the progress of my visa (I am an august applicant) and last thirsday i received an answer with the information that my visa application is assigned to a case officer!!!
> 
> I must provide an APF clearance within 28 days because i was in Australia for one year. That's all.
> 
> I applied the 31th of august so i think and hope they are nearly finished with the august applicants...


Congrats! 

So are there any changes to you on-line status? Did you get an e-mail from your CO requesting APF clearance or was that request in the PLE response.


----------



## Lawren4

peterhe said:


> thank you.
> 
> My lodgement date is 28 April 2010.


wish you a direct grant!

do you come from FreeOZ forum?

Lawrence


----------



## thewreck

Hi all I finally got it .Was a quick process for me considering other applications.Hope more of yez get it as quick

So TRA Dec 2010,State Sponsorship Feb 2011, Paper Application May 2011,CO May 2011,Meds May 2011,PCC May 2011 ,Visa Granted 22 July 2011


----------



## drag288

Where is Ausimmi? hez absconding!!!


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

Onynz said:


> I understand your assess this... anyways... a visa application assigned to a CO is diff from a visa application opened by the CO...
> 
> as like our we were told that our application was already assigned to a CO and yet no update was made until the CO contacted me and probably opened my application... and that is when our status changed from received to ABPF and all documents being MET...


Greetings everyone & Onynz,

CO requested for medicals and PCC (India and USA) on 20th July.

1. Medicals taken - Yesterday clinic sent the results to Global Health Sydenday. 
2. India PCC sent to DIAC.
3. USA PCC request sent yesterday.

Question 1: When can we see the status getting updated for my MEDICALS and India PCC SUBMISSION.

If I manage to get my USA clearance during next month, when can I expect my visa letter.

My timelines:
176 Relative Sponsored :: Jun 2009 DIAC application sent :: May 2011 CO Allocated :: July 20 Medicals and PCC requested :: India PCC submitted to CO :: Medicals on the way to Global Health :: Awaiting USA PCC :: WHAT NEXT????


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Greetings everyone & Onynz,
> 
> CO requested for medicals and PCC (India and USA) on 20th July.
> 
> 1. Medicals taken - Yesterday clinic sent the results to Global Health Sydenday.
> 2. India PCC sent to DIAC.
> 3. USA PCC request sent yesterday.
> 
> Question 1: When can we see the status getting updated for my MEDICALS and India PCC SUBMISSION.
> 
> If I manage to get my USA clearance during next month, when can I expect my visa letter.
> 
> My timelines:
> 176 Relative Sponsored :: Jun 2009 DIAC application sent :: May 2011 CO Allocated :: July 20 Medicals and PCC requested :: India PCC submitted to CO :: Medicals on the way to Global Health :: Awaiting USA PCC :: WHAT NEXT????


Clarification on My timeline
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
176 Relative Sponsored :: 
Jun 2009 - DIAC application sent ::
March 2011 - CO Allocated :: 
July 20 - Medicals and PCC for India/USA requested :: 
July 22 - India PCC submitted to CO :: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
July 23 Medicals sent by the Clinic to Global Health :: 
Awaiting USA PCC :: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
WHAT NEXT???? How long will this wait continue?????????????...


----------



## Onynz

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Clarification on My timeline
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 176 Relative Sponsored ::
> Jun 2009 - DIAC application sent ::
> March 2011 - CO Allocated ::
> July 20 - Medicals and PCC for India/USA requested ::
> July 22 - India PCC submitted to CO ::
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> July 23 Medicals sent by the Clinic to Global Health ::
> Awaiting USA PCC ::
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> WHAT NEXT???? How long will this wait continue?????????????...


Here is an estimate:
Medicals could be finalized in a weeks time.*
While PCC if all is accounted for please give it a good 6 weeks before a possible visa grant*

*note this are estimate please don't take my word for it... it could be sooner or later for not every application is identical to each other

And for other news, a co-forumer from the Philippines who received a PLE reply which states that he will be allocated by September 30 has already been granted a visa straight up...


----------



## kash2182

Can you please share his name and timelines


----------



## patchoy

kash2182 said:


> Can you please share his name and timelines



He lodged August 31, 2010 and granted visa on July 22, 2011. He was also March 18 email recipient. His name is Roberto from the Philippine forum.


----------



## voddy

hi guys,

I just checked my online status..It's about 3 weeks since we sent medicals and all medical doc says "Further medical results referred" this was changed on 21/07/2011..any idea..


----------



## Onynz

voddy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I just checked my online status..It's about 3 weeks since we sent medicals and all medical doc says "Further medical results referred" this was changed on 21/07/2011..any idea..


Our status changed from referred to finalized in no less than a week... and since your was updated last July 21 it could be finalized by the 27th or 28th...  

*hope that my prediction is correct


----------



## iNinjaN

thewreck said:


> Hi all I finally got it .Was a quick process for me considering other applications.Hope more of yez get it as quick
> 
> So TRA Dec 2010,State Sponsorship Feb 2011, Paper Application May 2011,CO May 2011,Meds May 2011,PCC May 2011 ,Visa Granted 22 July 2011


Congrats!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

Onynz said:


> Our status changed from referred to finalized in no less than a week... and since your was updated last July 21 it could be finalized by the 27th or 28th...
> 
> *hope that my prediction is correct


Thanks Onynz.. I hope so too. Just that word is disturbing. HOC seems to have a huge backlog too..so may be we shouldn't expect that sooner.. well we'll see...

Its gud to see some change in the status page.. :ranger:


----------



## HermanB

All I feel at the moment is that we will never know whether we have gotten our visa before end of October and that will really complicate matters immensely. But I am sure a lot of people is in a similar position, so, good luck to everyone!


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I just checked my online status..It's about 3 weeks since we sent medicals and all medical doc says "Further medical results referred" this was changed on 21/07/2011..any idea..


That means they have received your medicals and not finalised. they are currently being processing in health centre Sydney.


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> Thanks Onynz.. I hope so too. Just that word is disturbing. HOC seems to have a huge backlog too..so may be we shouldn't expect that sooner.. well we'll see...
> 
> Its gud to see some change in the status page.. :ranger:


Now there is no backlog. in my case they took 3 weeks (18/11-08/07) Onyz is correct


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Now there is no backlog. in my case they took 3 weeks (18/11-08/07) Onyz is correct


Thanks aswe..


----------



## lbpbab

voddy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I just checked my online status..It's about 3 weeks since we sent medicals and all medical doc says "Further medical results referred" this was changed on 21/07/2011..any idea..


In my case, it took them 7.5 weeks (08.04-1.6) to change the status for Med, from referred to finalised.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

Onynz said:


> Here is an estimate:
> Medicals could be finalized in a weeks time.*
> While PCC if all is accounted for please give it a good 6 weeks before a possible visa grant*
> 
> *note this are estimate please don't take my word for it... it could be sooner or later for not every application is identical to each other
> 
> And for other news, a co-forumer from the Philippines who received a PLE reply which states that he will be allocated by September 30 has already been granted a visa straight up...


Thanks a ton.

While we are waiting for USA PCC - there is very little I can do at this point of time.

176 Family Sponsored || DIAC Application Date June 2009 || Medicals and PCC Requested on 20 July.


----------



## lobster26

alfiat said:


> Congrats!
> 
> So are there any changes to you on-line status? Did you get an e-mail from your CO requesting APF clearance or was that request in the PLE response.


Thanks! I received an email from my CO who is in team 6 and he sent me in the attachment an APF clearance form. My on line status shows since the 21th of july: application being processed further.


----------



## bogdan84

An october 2010 applicant got visa grant today. However CO had been allocated in June...

October 2010 Applicants (merged threads) - Page 6 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## Carol E

*Thanks God*

Hello my friends, 

I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wow Thanks God :hail: 

*we GOT THE VISA TODAY *

Best Luck to you all, lane: 

Carol


----------



## uroojs

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


Congrats Carol !!!

Best of Luck...

So when do you intend to migrate and to which city. We share teh same profession so i would like you to keep us posted about your job hunt experience.


----------



## Dhawal

Carol E said:


> Hi Carol.Congrats for the grant.


----------



## HermanB

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


Some good news!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Carol E

uroojs said:


> Congrats Carol !!!
> 
> Best of Luck...
> 
> So when do you intend to migrate and to which city. We share teh same profession so i would like you to keep us posted about your job hunt experience.


Hi uroojs,

Thank you very much...

I'll go to Sydney and i wish to travel in Sep. :confused2: 

God be with you 

Carol


----------



## Carol E

Thanks Dhawal & HermanB 

Best of luck to you too


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

Carol E said:


> Thanks Dhawal & HermanB
> 
> Best of luck to you too


Congratulations!

How long after you submitting medicals did u get your grant?


----------



## toti

*Congrats ...*



Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


Many Congrats Carol :clap2::clap2:

Yes Thanks GOD for evertything finally your long wait is over  be happppy 

i'm really happy to hear this good news , wishing everybody here will have this good news very soon 

for myself i have done the medical via eHealth, and i'm waiting for UAE PCC and for the form 80 will send it along with PCC


----------



## Gaurav

Congrats Carol, we belong to a same family August 2010 applicants :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
I am expecting some more grants this week...


----------



## statue

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


Congratulations Carol :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Onynz

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


Congrats Carol!!!


----------



## voddy

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


many congratulations!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## atul07

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


Congrats Carol.. :clap2:


----------



## Lawren4

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


Carol,

glad to hear your good news!

many congratz!

i'll go to sydney, too, if my grant comes. so we can meet there then~~

btw, it seems your CO took a deep sleep, and now woke up! hope he can process more 175 cases lodged after 1st Sep, 2010.

Lawrence


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> Carol,
> 
> glad to hear your good news!
> 
> many congratz!
> 
> i'll go to sydney, too, if my grant comes. so we can meet there then~~
> 
> btw, it seems your CO took a deep sleep, and now woke up! hope he can process more 175 cases lodged after 1st Sep, 2010.
> 
> Lawrence


I'm glad to see some of you heading for Sydney..which is my 1st option too. Most of the people chose Mel & I was bit worried sometimes back thinking whether we are taking a risk..

Well CarolE, your experience would be much awaited..

Good luck!


----------



## matchless

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol



Congratulations dear


----------



## toti

Guys 


What is the difference between Meds Referred & Meds Received?!! Any idea

i have checked my status i found some are Received and some are Referred


----------



## HermanB

Ah well, another day of no news . Seems like it will never happen . Off to work and then I can at least take my mind off this for a while. @toti: I think when it gets referred it goes to the medical centre in Sydney, if it stays received and overall medicals are finalized, it means everything is okay . But I might be wrong...

Good luck!


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Ah well, another day of no news . Seems like it will never happen . Off to work and then I can at least take my mind off this for a while. @toti: I think when it gets referred it goes to the medical centre in Sydney, if it stays received and overall medicals are finalized, it means everything is okay . But I might be wrong...
> 
> Good luck!


i mean is there is any issue if it is Referred 

actually i don't know the diff. between both status


----------



## alfiat

toti said:


> i mean is there is any issue if it is Referred
> 
> actually i don't know the diff. between both status


Referred doesn't necessarily mean there is an issue. It's just that your medicals need to be reviewed by HOC. Mine was referred as well but was finalized a few days later.


----------



## iNinjaN

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> we GOT THE VISA TODAY
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


Congrats carol 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

alfiat said:


> Referred doesn't necessarily mean there is an issue. It's just that your medicals need to be reviewed by HOC. Mine was referred as well but was finalized a few days later.


Received means "courier has received"
Referred means "a Health doctor will look into ur report"

Finalized means "medical report reviewed by doctors and feedback updated in system for case officer reference"

Hope this helps!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## krishz

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


Congratzzzz Carol....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Submitted all documents which were resquested by my CO....I was asked for a relationship proof for which I frontloaded my marriage certificate last thursday!!!!!! But I received a mail yesterday from my CO asking for more evidence of relationship proof (She has given a list too) but marriage certificte was not there in the list, I submitted the marriage certificate and invitation as some of my friends told me but seems that she is not satisfied with the certificate provided...


I wonder as to why she is asking for more evidence when the best evidence I could provide was my marriage certificate and invitation....

what shall i do now????running around to find more documents...please help me guys...
I'm scared!!!!!!!


----------



## lbpbab

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol



Congratulations!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted all documents which were resquested by my CO....I was asked for a relationship proof for which I frontloaded my marriage certificate last thursday!!!!!! But I received a mail yesterday from my CO asking for more evidence of relationship proof (She has given a list too) but marriage certificte was not there in the list, I submitted the marriage certificate and invitation as some of my friends told me but seems that she is not satisfied with the certificate provided...
> 
> 
> I wonder as to why she is asking for more evidence when the best evidence I could provide was my marriage certificate and invitation....
> 
> what shall i do now????running around to find more documents...please help me guys...
> I'm scared!!!!!!!



Hi krishz,

May I ask how long have you been married before you've lodged your application?

I think the CO is just trying to make sure that your relationship is genuine. Does your application have anything that might suggest otherwise?

Try sending them love letters, pictures of you two together in family occassions prior to marriage, email exchanges you have or other evidences that shows that you didn't get married just to take someone you have no relationship with along with you to australia. 


hope i helped


----------



## krishz

JohnAnton said:


> Hi krishz,
> 
> May I ask how long have you been married before you've lodged your application?
> 
> I think the CO is just trying to make sure that your relationship is genuine. Does your application have anything that might suggest otherwise?
> 
> Try sending them love letters, pictures of you two together in family occassions prior to marriage, email exchanges you have or other evidences that shows that you didn't get married just to take someone you have no relationship with along with you to australia.
> 
> 
> hope i helped



Hi JohnAnton,

I know my wife 9 months before our marriage ie, we got to know each other around January 2009, married in Oct 2009 and lodged my visa in Nov 2009....
apart from the relationship proof she didn't ask anything... so now we started collecting the things to prove we are geniune...thanks for the help pal...


----------



## KL_User

krishz said:


> Hi JohnAnton,
> 
> I know my wife 9 months before our marriage ie, we got to know each other around January 2009, married in Oct 2009 and lodged my visa in Nov 2009....
> apart from the relationship proof she didn't ask anything... so now we started collecting the things to prove we are geniune...thanks for the help pal...


Probably, the fact that u got married in Oct and submitted application in Nov got her goat ! 

Neways, since its a genuine case, you have nothing the fear. Just go ahead and supply her with firm evidence i.e. photos, mails etc that are all dated ..and shouldn't be ne issue


----------



## amer

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted all documents which were resquested by my CO....I was asked for a relationship proof for which I frontloaded my marriage certificate last thursday!!!!!! But I received a mail yesterday from my CO asking for more evidence of relationship proof (She has given a list too) but marriage certificte was not there in the list, I submitted the marriage certificate and invitation as some of my friends told me but seems that she is not satisfied with the certificate provided...
> 
> 
> I wonder as to why she is asking for more evidence when the best evidence I could provide was my marriage certificate and invitation....
> 
> what shall i do now????running around to find more documents...please help me guys...
> I'm scared!!!!!!!


May iknow what document in the list she asked for?


----------



## JohnAnton

krishz said:


> Hi JohnAnton,
> 
> I know my wife 9 months before our marriage ie, we got to know each other around January 2009, married in Oct 2009 and lodged my visa in Nov 2009....
> apart from the relationship proof she didn't ask anything... so now we started collecting the things to prove we are geniune...thanks for the help pal...


We have similar situations. I met my wife in work and we've been in relationship for around 15 months before we got married. Similar to you, We've lodged our application 2 months after we got married.

My agent has informed us in advance to prepare evidences of my relationship with my wife just in case CO asks for it. So we compiled pictures, letters, gifts and everything we have for evidence. hope everything turns out well with your evidences.


----------



## aussieland

congrats Carol E.....


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted all documents which were resquested by my CO....I was asked for a relationship proof for which I frontloaded my marriage certificate last thursday!!!!!! But I received a mail yesterday from my CO asking for more evidence of relationship proof (She has given a list too) but marriage certificte was not there in the list, I submitted the marriage certificate and invitation as some of my friends told me but seems that she is not satisfied with the certificate provided...
> 
> 
> I wonder as to why she is asking for more evidence when the best evidence I could provide was my marriage certificate and invitation....
> 
> what shall i do now????running around to find more documents...please help me guys...
> I'm scared!!!!!!!


Hi krish

I think the best is to send a wedding photo (better if parents of both of u are in that). also photos with date on it taken before marriage..would also do.

good luck.. just don't worry 

put urself in the CO's shoe and u'll know how he feels or rather assume things.


----------



## cic

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted all documents which were resquested by my CO....I was asked for a relationship proof for which I frontloaded my marriage certificate last thursday!!!!!! But I received a mail yesterday from my CO asking for more evidence of relationship proof (She has given a list too) but marriage certificte was not there in the list, I submitted the marriage certificate and invitation as some of my friends told me but seems that she is not satisfied with the certificate provided...
> 
> 
> I wonder as to why she is asking for more evidence when the best evidence I could provide was my marriage certificate and invitation....
> 
> what shall i do now????running around to find more documents...please help me guys...
> I'm scared!!!!!!!


shared bank accounts;
travel document;
chat history


----------



## cic

Carol E said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have great news :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow Thanks God :hail:
> 
> *we GOT THE VISA TODAY *
> 
> Best Luck to you all, lane:
> 
> Carol


:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## brajeshdave

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted all documents which were resquested by my CO....I was asked for a relationship proof for which I frontloaded my marriage certificate last thursday!!!!!! But I received a mail yesterday from my CO asking for more evidence of relationship proof (She has given a list too) but marriage certificte was not there in the list, I submitted the marriage certificate and invitation as some of my friends told me but seems that she is not satisfied with the certificate provided...
> 
> 
> I wonder as to why she is asking for more evidence when the best evidence I could provide was my marriage certificate and invitation....
> 
> what shall i do now????running around to find more documents...please help me guys...
> I'm scared!!!!!!!



They want to verify current state of relationship. Marriage certificate only proves that you were married once. But they want to verify that are you still married.
You can submit following:

1. Proof of jointly owned property (like registration papers with both of your name)
2. one year Bank statement of joint bank account

I think you can also submit your neighbor's statement (which says that you are living together for last 12 months) giving their contact details. Also any recent journey tickets where you were accompanied by your wife. 

Regards,
Brajesh


----------



## mr_var

Hey

I had made an online application(175) on 28 June 2011 and have uploaded all the required documents except Medicals and PCC. What is the next step?

Does nothing happen/no communication from DIAC until a CO assigned?
Based on the 28 day deadline for uploading documents i think someone would check the documents and give a red or a green signal...does that happen? any clue?

Thanks !


----------



## JohnAnton

try checking your online status in the immi website.

in my case, my agent applied for us and we are yet to submit medicals. we are waiting for CO to be assigned before we give the meds.


----------



## Onynz

mr_var said:


> Hey
> 
> I had made an online application(175) on 28 June 2011 and have uploaded all the required documents except Medicals and PCC. What is the next step?
> 
> Does nothing happen/no communication from DIAC until a CO assigned?
> Based on the 28 day deadline for uploading documents i think someone would check the documents and give a red or a green signal...does that happen? any clue?
> 
> Thanks !


Wait for CO allocation / communications. 

Not until a CO opens your case will you know if there is nothing wrong with your application.


----------



## haseeb85uk

lobster26 said:


> Last week i sent an email to DIAC to ask about the progress of my visa (I am an august applicant) and last thirsday i received an answer with the information that my visa application is assigned to a case officer!!!
> 
> I must provide an APF clearance within 28 days because i was in Australia for one year. That's all.
> 
> I applied the 31th of august so i think and hope they are nearly finished with the august applicants...


Congratulations lobster have u frontloaded medical n pcc?


----------



## rush2syed

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted all documents which were resquested by my CO....I was asked for a relationship proof for which I frontloaded my marriage certificate last thursday!!!!!! But I received a mail yesterday from my CO asking for more evidence of relationship proof (She has given a list too) but marriage certificte was not there in the list, I submitted the marriage certificate and invitation as some of my friends told me but seems that she is not satisfied with the certificate provided...
> 
> 
> I wonder as to why she is asking for more evidence when the best evidence I could provide was my marriage certificate and invitation....
> 
> what shall i do now????running around to find more documents...please help me guys...
> I'm scared!!!!!!!



Hi Krishz,
As one of our fellow forumers has said, the marriage certificate only means that you got married, but does not tell the current status of the relationship. As one of the mandatory forms required by DIAC is "_Certified copes of marriage certificate, and evidence you are in a genuine and continuing relationship_", you may approach a notary and get an affidavit stating that you are in a continuing relationship now.

I've got an affidavit done like this, and my notary has specified my marriage date, that we have included spouse names in each others passports, and that the relationship is still continuing. He has also pasted a photo of I & my spouse and has part stamped with his notary seal.

Copies of passport bio-data page contaning the spouse names of each other may also be an additional proof.

I guess this is something that notaries generally do. If you approach one, they may have a standard format through which they would issue this affidavit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HermanB

Another day of no news, just really seems like DIAC is at a stand still . Ah well, guess that is just life. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sneha5

voddy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I just checked my online status..It's about 3 weeks since we sent medicals and all medical doc says "Further medical results referred" this was changed on 21/07/2011..any idea..


Hey voddy, mine became referred on the 14th this month and finalised on the 26th (yesterday). Im sure sure yours will be done soooon....too !!


----------



## iNinjaN

Guys... This post will make the thread count a 5900...  

So happy to be a part of this thread 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## NewInPerth

HermanB said:


> Another day of no news, just really seems like DIAC is at a stand still . Ah well, guess that is just life. Good luck everyone!


Yes it does seem not much happening with DIAC.. but lets just hope no news is good news.. goodluck


----------



## mr_var

iNinjaN said:


> Guys... This post will make the thread count a 5900...
> 
> So happy to be a part of this thread
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I am amazed to see your timeline....how did it happen so fast !!!!!!

Var


----------



## iNinjaN

mr_var said:



> I am amazed to see your timeline....how did it happen so fast !!!!!!
> 
> Var


Read my earlier posts... I can just say I was lucky!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## lbpbab

NewInPerth said:


> Yes it does seem not much happening with DIAC.. but lets just hope no news is good news.. goodluck



This is very frustrating.


----------



## Bunyip02

HermanB said:


> Another day of no news, just really seems like DIAC is at a stand still . Ah well, guess that is just life. Good luck everyone!


Yes Herman, it is painfully slow and I have so long to wait still.
Good luck and you ate soooooo close, don't give up 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## HermanB

Bunyip02 said:


> Yes Herman, it is painfully slow and I have so long to wait still.
> Good luck and you ate soooooo close, don't give up 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Thank you, really trying to stay positive, but it seems that some people just are meant to wait, lol. And I think our case is one of them, haha. Good luck for you!


----------



## alfiat

HermanB said:


> Thank you, really trying to stay positive, but it seems that some people just are meant to wait, lol. And I think our case is one of them, haha. Good luck for you!


Let's hope they start processing October applicants next week or the week after. We should see more "action" then as there are quite a number of October and post-October applicants who have yet to be allocated with CO.

At present, there are only 3 persons from August and September who have yet to be allocated based on Voddy's list. But its quite likely that they may have already been allocated....just that they are not really active in the forums and have not updated their status.

Can Neo, djden and chingky update your status?


----------



## voddy

Sneha5 said:


> Hey voddy, mine became referred on the 14th this month and finalised on the 26th (yesterday). Im sure sure yours will be done soooon....too !!


Thanks sneha.. So you'll here the gud news soon yey! 

keep us posted. 

well I really don't think I'll get a CO this soon. but here I am all done from my end and positively counting down till the happy day!


----------



## Lawren4

*gr8 news for ALL!*

a SEP 2010 175 direct GRANT today!

from chinese forum

the applicant is 261112, System Analyst, 175, lodged on 6th Sep, 2010.

front loaded PCC medical in June 2011.

no CO contact until 27th Jul, 2011(today), direct grant.

not DIY, via agent.

2010Äê9ÔÂ6ÈÕ175×¼Ç© - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË
above link in Chinese...

Lawrence


----------



## alfiat

Lawren4 said:


> a SEP 2010 175 direct GRANT today!
> 
> from chinese forum
> 
> the applicant is 261112, System Analyst, 175, lodged on 6th Sep, 2010.
> 
> front loaded PCC medical in June 2011.
> 
> no CO contact until 27th Jul, 2011(today), direct grant.
> 
> not DIY, via agent.
> 
> 2010Äê9ÔÂ6ÈÕ175×¼Ç© - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË
> above link in Chinese...
> 
> Lawrence


Thanks for the update Lawrence. At least we know things are still slowly moving along. Perhaps October processing in 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Lawren4

alfiat said:


> Thanks for the update Lawrence. At least we know things are still slowly moving along. Perhaps October processing in 2-3 weeks?


I also wish CO finish SEP applicant very soon!


coz I'm OCT applicant.

Lawrence


----------



## lbpbab

Lawren4 said:


> a SEP 2010 175 direct GRANT today!
> 
> from chinese forum
> 
> the applicant is 261112, System Analyst, 175, lodged on 6th Sep, 2010.
> 
> front loaded PCC medical in June 2011.
> 
> no CO contact until 27th Jul, 2011(today), direct grant.
> 
> not DIY, via agent.
> 
> 2010Äê9ÔÂ6ÈÕ175×¼Ç© - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË
> above link in Chinese...
> 
> Lawrence



Finally fantastic news....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## lbpbab

Lawren4 said:


> I also wish CO finish SEP applicant very soon!
> 
> 
> coz I'm OCT applicant.
> 
> Lawrence


We are in the same boat.


----------



## Lawren4

lbpbab said:


> We are in the same boat.


we will be there!!


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> we will be there!!


hi Lawrence, 

has this sep applicant gotten the 18th march mail??


----------



## Bunyip02

Hi Voddy, I think my application date on your timeline page is wrong, I am April 2011 applicant. Think it's down as June as I can see. Can u change 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> Hi Voddy, I think my application date on your timeline page is wrong, I am April 2011 applicant. Think it's down as June as I can see. Can u change 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


sure buny..


----------



## voddy

voddy said:


> sure buny..


mm..Its correct i guess
it shows as 4/1/2011


----------



## JohnAnton

Lawren4 said:


> a SEP 2010 175 direct GRANT today!
> 
> from chinese forum
> 
> the applicant is 261112, System Analyst, 175, lodged on 6th Sep, 2010.
> 
> front loaded PCC medical in June 2011.
> 
> no CO contact until 27th Jul, 2011(today), direct grant.
> 
> not DIY, via agent.
> 
> 2010Äê9ÔÂ6ÈÕ175×¼Ç© - ÉêÇë½øÐÐÊ± - Ç©Ö¤ÉêÇë - FreeOZÖÐ¹ú°æ °ÄÖÞ»ªÈËÒÆÃñÉú»î»¥ÖúÂÛÌ³¡ª¡ªÓÑ°®£¬»¥Öú£¬ÈËÈËÎªÎÒ£¬ÎÒÎªÈËÈË
> above link in Chinese...
> 
> Lawrence


Thanks lawrence, we appreciate these updates very much.

If the lucky guy applied on sept 6, 2010, then CO must have been assigned to him around 3-7 days ago. So in my opinion, a good guestimate is that they have allocated CO's to around Sept 10-15 2010 now. :clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> mm..Its correct i guess
> it shows as 4/1/2011


Sorry, all this visa stuff must be making me go blind  

Thanks anyway

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## robin737

Hi, My Occupation is Fitter(general) which is in SOL list from 1st of July. I read from this forum that up to August 2010 applicants have already got COs but I am June 2009 applicant and still have not got CO. 

Could anybody give me any idea what should I do?
Thanks

Robin


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

robin737 said:


> Hi, My Occupation is Fitter(general) which is in SOL list from 1st of July. I read from this forum that up to August 2010 applicants have already got COs but I am June 2009 applicant and still have not got CO.
> 
> Could anybody give me any idea what should I do?
> Thanks
> 
> Robin


I am also June 2009 Applicant in Software Engineer (falls into SOL). Only difference is my application is 176 Relative Sponsored. CO contacted us in Mar 2011.

Can you check with the DIAC. They might be stuck somewhere on something.


----------



## robin737

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> I am also June 2009 Applicant in Software Engineer (falls into SOL). Only difference is my application is 176 Relative Sponsored. CO contacted us in Mar 2011.
> 
> Can you check with the DIAC. They might be stuck somewhere on something.



I think your occupation is already in SOL but my one is just added in SOL from 1st of July 2011. Before it was not in SOL. 

Anybody in the same boat like me got any response from DIAC?


----------



## lbpbab

robin737 said:


> Hi, My Occupation is Fitter(general) which is in SOL list from 1st of July. I read from this forum that up to August 2010 applicants have already got COs but I am June 2009 applicant and still have not got CO.
> 
> Could anybody give me any idea what should I do?
> Thanks
> 
> Robin


Just call DIAC and ask for your case.


----------



## HermanB

I asked our agent if any of their clients has received CO's in the past 3 weeks. She told me the only one that got one in that time is a state-sponsored applicant... This is really disconcerting as it seems they still have July and August people with no CO's...

I do not trust DIAC and to be honest, it seems we will not see that visa before we want to go, really sad, but guess that is life. Good luck to all!


----------



## iNinjaN

HermanB said:


> I asked our agent if any of their clients has received CO's in the past 3 weeks. She told me the only one that got one in that time is a state-sponsored applicant... This is really disconcerting as it seems they still have July and August people with no CO's...
> 
> I do not trust DIAC and to be honest, it seems we will not see that visa before we want to go, really sad, but guess that is life. Good luck to all!


Don't worry... U will see through 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## lbpbab

From BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

tech_ginger 

175 Online 04/10/10 Analyst programmer

CO: 06/06/11
Visa Granted : 25/07/11


----------



## lobster26

haseeb85uk said:


> Congratulations lobster have u frontloaded medical n pcc?


Yes, my medicals were finalised two weeks ago! It took 8 weeks before they were finalised!
Yesterday i sent the application form for the police clearance to AFP. I had problems with the payment. 
The only way to pay is with a cheque or moneyorder. We don´t use that anymore here in Holland!Anyhow, it is going to take a while i think. It takes about 15 workingdays to make the police clearance. Once they´ve sent it back i can frontload them....
Just have to be patient


----------



## lobster26

robin737 said:


> Hi, My Occupation is Fitter(general) which is in SOL list from 1st of July. I read from this forum that up to August 2010 applicants have already got COs but I am June 2009 applicant and still have not got CO.
> 
> Could anybody give me any idea what should I do?
> Thanks
> 
> Robin


call them like they said before or email them. I sent them an email to ask about the progress and within a week i had a CO and in their email they said something like: thank you for your patience......

I am not sure if it works the same for you but you can always try!!


----------



## bogdan84

January 2011 applicant got CO today (27th)

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


----------



## bogdan84

January 2011 applicant got CO today (27th)

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


----------



## amer

bogdan84 said:


> January 2011 applicant got CO today (27th)
> 
> BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


And may-11 175 applicant got grant few days back in BEupdate. Are these for real???


----------



## bogdan84

amer said:


> And may-11 175 applicant got grant few days back in BEupdate. Are these for real???


I looked that one up (JJ) on the website and he actually applied under ENS. So he wasn't a 175 applicant.


----------



## amer

bogdan84 said:


> January 2011 applicant got CO today (27th)
> 
> BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


If this is tru then it means they cleared Cat3 and started on 175 is again


----------



## Lawren4

not very convinced by only BEupdate, there might be mistake, typo...I mean, I prefer the real-man post here.


----------



## amer

bogdan84 said:


> I looked that one up (JJ) on the website and he actually applied under ENS. So he wasn't a 175 applicant.


Bogdan84
Was there any update on the website on the Jan-11 applicant getting CO? Like Lawren said, it could well be a typo.


----------



## voddy

bogdan84 said:


> January 2011 applicant got CO today (27th)
> 
> BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


This is awesome... I would really love to know the rationale behind their co allocation..


----------



## voddy

bogdan84 said:


> I looked that one up (JJ) on the website and he actually applied under ENS. So he wasn't a 175 applicant.


yes..this has got to be an error in typing.. otherwise how come!!


----------



## Guest

*CO Allocated*

Dear All,

I am a January 13, 2011 applicant with Analyst Programmer as nominated occupation. After seeing on this thread that a Jan 2011 applicant has been allocated a CO I checked my status and it says Application Being Processed Further since 27/07/2011 !!!! I checked the list of required documents and everything shows Met except:

Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 

Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray 

Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa 

The cool thing is that I DON'T think the 'penal clearance certificate' line was present before so it certainly is newly added. Now I am waiting for CO to contact me and tell me about next steps. I am soooooooooooo thankful to Allah the Almighty because this is VERY strange. As you all know, Pakistani applicants go through extensive checks and our work experience doesn't go to Met very soon.

I know many of you would be wondering how this happened. I don't know myself but I can hypothesize. I have already visited Australia last year on a 456 short stay business visa for a business visit. I was provided a letter of invitation by a BIG NAME Australian company. At that time I had to submit a lot of details from my employer like company's registration certificate etc. The timeline for 456 quoted is 1 month but my case took almost 3 months INCLUDING external/internal checks at that time. I SUPPOSE this could have been a factor!! BUT, the important thing is I have NOT been contacted by CO so I DO NOT know if I will face background checks/internal checks/external checks or not. I pray to Allah that would NOT be the case.

Some more interesting tidbits. I called DIAC on July 1 2011 and was told my application has been allocated to a certain area and will be batched and then allocated to CO soon. I called on July 15 2011 and was told my application has been batched and I should expect a CO soon. And today I saw the good news on the online form. I will keep you guys updated. And I AM NOT THE GUY FROM BEUPDATE!! That means there really and truly are TWO CO allocations today.

Sorry, one more thing. I am a single applicant -> no dependents at all. This might also have been a factor in quick processing.


----------



## haseeb85uk

leptokurtic said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a January 13, 2011 applicant with Analyst Programmer as nominated occupation. After seeing on this thread that a Jan 2011 applicant has been allocated a CO I checked my status and it says Application Being Processed Further since 27/07/2011 !!!! I checked the list of required documents and everything shows Met except:
> 
> Overseas penal clearance certificate 1
> 
> Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray
> 
> Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa
> 
> The cool thing is that I DON'T think the 'penal clearance certificate' line was present before so it certainly is newly added. Now I am waiting for CO to contact me and tell me about next steps. I am soooooooooooo thankful to Allah the Almighty because this is VERY strange. As you all know, Pakistani applicants go through extensive checks and our work experience doesn't go to Met very soon.
> 
> I know many of you would be wondering how this happened. I don't know myself but I can hypothesize. I have already visited Australia last year on a 456 short stay business visa for a business visit. I was provided a letter of invitation by a BIG NAME Australian company. At that time I had to submit a lot of details from my employer like company's registration certificate etc. The timeline for 456 quoted is 1 month but my case took almost 3 months INCLUDING external/internal checks at that time. I SUPPOSE this could have been a factor!! BUT, the important thing is I have NOT been contacted by CO so I DO NOT know if I will face background checks/internal checks/external checks or not. I pray to Allah that would NOT be the case.
> 
> Some more interesting tidbits. I called DIAC on July 1 2011 and was told my application has been allocated to a certain area and will be batched and then allocated to CO soon. I called on July 15 2011 and was told my application has been batched and I should expect a CO soon. And today I saw the good news on the online form. I will keep you guys updated. And I AM NOT THE GUY FROM BEUPDATE!! That means there really and truly are TWO CO allocations today.
> 
> Sorry, one more thing. I am a single applicant -> no dependents at all. This might also have been a factor in quick processing.


my world im getting near that means lolzz...so happy for u leptokurtic...and a welcome news for all of us on the thread taht finally 2011 applicants have been started to process


----------



## HermanB

leptokurtic said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a January 13, 2011 applicant with Analyst Programmer as nominated occupation. After seeing on this thread that a Jan 2011 applicant has been allocated a CO I checked my status and it says Application Being Processed Further since 27/07/2011 !!!! I checked the list of required documents and everything shows Met except:
> 
> Overseas penal clearance certificate 1
> 
> Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray
> 
> Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa
> 
> The cool thing is that I DON'T think the 'penal clearance certificate' line was present before so it certainly is newly added. Now I am waiting for CO to contact me and tell me about next steps. I am soooooooooooo thankful to Allah the Almighty because this is VERY strange. As you all know, Pakistani applicants go through extensive checks and our work experience doesn't go to Met very soon.
> 
> I know many of you would be wondering how this happened. I don't know myself but I can hypothesize. I have already visited Australia last year on a 456 short stay business visa for a business visit. I was provided a letter of invitation by a BIG NAME Australian company. At that time I had to submit a lot of details from my employer like company's registration certificate etc. The timeline for 456 quoted is 1 month but my case took almost 3 months INCLUDING external/internal checks at that time. I SUPPOSE this could have been a factor!! BUT, the important thing is I have NOT been contacted by CO so I DO NOT know if I will face background checks/internal checks/external checks or not. I pray to Allah that would NOT be the case.
> 
> Some more interesting tidbits. I called DIAC on July 1 2011 and was told my application has been allocated to a certain area and will be batched and then allocated to CO soon. I called on July 15 2011 and was told my application has been batched and I should expect a CO soon. And today I saw the good news on the online form. I will keep you guys updated. And I AM NOT THE GUY FROM BEUPDATE!! That means there really and truly are TWO CO allocations today.
> 
> Sorry, one more thing. I am a single applicant -> no dependents at all. This might also have been a factor in quick processing.


Wow, nice!!! Really glad for you but at the same time I do not know why they are skipping us September and October applicants, it is just getting really ridiculous. I think for my own sake, I am going to take a break from the forum again as I do not expect any good news from my side any time soon. All the best!


----------



## kash2182

Congrats... Did you receive 18 march mail?


----------



## kash2182

leptokurtic said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a January 13, 2011 applicant with Analyst Programmer as nominated occupation. After seeing on this thread that a Jan 2011 applicant has been allocated a CO I checked my status and it says Application Being Processed Further since 27/07/2011 !!!! I checked the list of required documents and everything shows Met except:
> 
> Overseas penal clearance certificate 1
> 
> Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray
> 
> Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa
> 
> The cool thing is that I DON'T think the 'penal clearance certificate' line was present before so it certainly is newly added. Now I am waiting for CO to contact me and tell me about next steps. I am soooooooooooo thankful to Allah the Almighty because this is VERY strange. As you all know, Pakistani applicants go through extensive checks and our work experience doesn't go to Met very soon.
> 
> I know many of you would be wondering how this happened. I don't know myself but I can hypothesize. I have already visited Australia last year on a 456 short stay business visa for a business visit. I was provided a letter of invitation by a BIG NAME Australian company. At that time I had to submit a lot of details from my employer like company's registration certificate etc. The timeline for 456 quoted is 1 month but my case took almost 3 months INCLUDING external/internal checks at that time. I SUPPOSE this could have been a factor!! BUT, the important thing is I have NOT been contacted by CO so I DO NOT know if I will face background checks/internal checks/external checks or not. I pray to Allah that would NOT be the case.
> 
> Some more interesting tidbits. I called DIAC on July 1 2011 and was told my application has been allocated to a certain area and will be batched and then allocated to CO soon. I called on July 15 2011 and was told my application has been batched and I should expect a CO soon. And today I saw the good news on the online form. I will keep you guys updated. And I AM NOT THE GUY FROM BEUPDATE!! That means there really and truly are TWO CO allocations today.
> 
> Sorry, one more thing. I am a single applicant -> no dependents at all. This might also have been a factor in quick processing.


Did you receive 18 march mail?


----------



## krishz

amer said:


> May iknow what document in the list she asked for?


Hi amer,

Sorry for the late reply my CO asked for relationship proof,Form 80 and my spouse IELTS score sheet...


----------



## krishz

JohnAnton said:


> We have similar situations. I met my wife in work and we've been in relationship for around 15 months before we got married. Similar to you, We've lodged our application 2 months after we got married.
> 
> My agent has informed us in advance to prepare evidences of my relationship with my wife just in case CO asks for it. So we compiled pictures, letters, gifts and everything we have for evidence. hope everything turns out well with your evidences.


Thanks FohnAnton,

Now collecting some documents which will help me to send to DIAC...


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> And may-11 175 applicant got grant few days back in BEupdate. Are these for real???


I think that would be an error. He must be 176 applicant. He got co on 22 June and he applied on 30 may... For that 175 is impossible!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## krishz

brajeshdave said:


> They want to verify current state of relationship. Marriage certificate only proves that you were married once. But they want to verify that are you still married.
> You can submit following:
> 
> 1. Proof of jointly owned property (like registration papers with both of your name)
> 2. one year Bank statement of joint bank account
> 
> I think you can also submit your neighbor's statement (which says that you are living together for last 12 months) giving their contact details. Also any recent journey tickets where you were accompanied by your wife.
> 
> Regards,
> Brajesh


Hi brajeshdave,

We have a joint account (Started in October 2010 - till date) and a membership in a club...We didn't concentrate in properties because of the visa process...so decided to send the documents which I have in hand....


----------



## amer

krishz said:


> Hi brajeshdave,
> 
> We have a joint account (Started in October 2010 - till date) and a membership in a club...We didn't concentrate in properties because of the visa process...so decided to send the documents which I have in hand....


You can send your wedding ceremony pictures. Normally weddings are grand and attended by friends and relative. This will be a good proof its not a marriage of convenience.


----------



## Guest

kash2182 said:


> Did you receive 18 march mail?


Nopes I didn't get the March 18 email.


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> I think that would be an error. He must be 176 applicant. He got co on 22 June and he applied on 30 may... For that 175 is impossible!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Apparently he is under ENS. That should fall in Old Cat1 or new Cat2. Its possible to switch from 175 to 121 and jump to faster processing.


----------



## matchless

leptokurtic said:


> Nopes I didn't get the March 18 email.


then it is really a miracle....many many congrats


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> Apparently he is under ENS. That should fall in Old Cat1 or new Cat2. Its possible to switch from 175 to 121 and jump to faster processing.


Yes. But u need to submit a fresh application and u loose money given for 175!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

leptokurtic said:


> Nopes I didn't get the March 18 email.


Congrats!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

Thanks haseeb85uk, HermanB, kash2182, matchless and everyone else for all the well wishes. I hope all of us will get the visa soon so we can continue with our aims and ambitions.

@HermanB - I can understand your feelings but I would suggest you keep checking your application status every two weeks by calling DIAC. That way, you will know about any progress much sooner and that would help to alleviate your mood. I think the overall pattern is 1 month of back log every 15 days. This monday the timeline should move to Sep 10 2011. And then you SHOULD have a CO in around a month or CO. Keep your hopes up!!!!


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks!!!


----------



## Lawren4

leptokurtic said:


> Dear All,
> 
> leptokurtic,
> 
> Congratz!
> 
> and did you mention that you are 175 applicant?
> 
> I think you have been external checked when you apply your last visa, so this time no need to do duplicate check.
> 
> Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

*28th July 2011 chinese forum update*

a 175, electronic engineer, 1st Aug 2010 applicant, grant today(28th Jul 2011)

had CO previously. don't know whether CO allocation was before 1st Jul 2011 or after.


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> leptokurtic,
> 
> Congratz!
> 
> and did you mention that you are 175 applicant?
> 
> I think you have been external checked when you apply your last visa, so this time no need to do duplicate check.
> 
> Lawrence


Yes, I am a 175 applicant.


----------



## Lawren4

leptokurtic said:


> Yes, I am a 175 applicant.


you really have a good luck!


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> you really have a good luck!


wow he really does have a good luck!.. many congratulations friend.. so it's possible for a 2011 Jan applicant to get grant at this moment and* without a get ready mail* that is.. :clap2:

cool.. :clap2:


----------



## voddy

I'm thinking..what if *leptokurtic *has front loaded meds & pcc..?? would he then be granted a straight visa.. ? I guess it is possible.


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> I'm thinking..what if *leptokurtic *has front loaded meds & pcc..?? would he then be granted a straight visa.. ? I guess it is possible.


I am planning to call DIAC tomorrow if I don't get any email from CO today. I will keep you posted!!!


----------



## voddy

Sneha5, any updates.. if your meds got finalized then you should be getting the grant soon.....


----------



## lbpbab

leptokurtic said:


> Yes, I am a 175 applicant.


Congratulations!!!:clap2:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> Yes. But u need to submit a fresh application and u loose money given for 175!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


No you can change to ENS fee free. Dont need to withdraw.


----------



## aswe

I noticed this pattern of DIAC processing. They omitted october and did November. Now they passed into January omitting December.


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> No you can change to ENS fee free. Dont need to withdraw.


In ENS, employer pays for ur nomination... So when u convert ur 175 to 121, u loose ur money given while lodging 175... It's not refunded... 
Hence you loose money!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

aswe said:


> I noticed this pattern of DIAC processing. They omitted october and did November. Now they passed into January omitting December.


Nope. Slimneo is from November and still he is not allocated with a CO.

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## amer

iNinjaN said:


> In ENS, employer pays for ur nomination... So when u convert ur 175 to 121, u loose ur money given while lodging 175... It's not refunded...
> Hence you loose money!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


There is 2 portion of fee, one being the nomination fee and the other application fee. If you have a pending 175, then the employer dont need to pay for the application fee. I do know of a case of a friend who negotiated with employer to pay him the fee-free portion instead.

Another way of looking at it is with ENS its just a fasttracking your 175. You dont lose anything, just faster approval of PR.


----------



## iNinjaN

amer said:


> There is 2 portion of fee, one being the nomination fee and the other application fee. If you have a pending 175, then the employer dont need to pay for the application fee. I do know of a case of a friend who negotiated with employer to pay him the fee-free portion instead.
> 
> Another way of looking at it is with ENS its just a fasttracking your 175. You dont lose anything, just faster approval of PR.


Correct ur friend has negotiated with employer... Lucky that happened 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## randy00710

*Novermber application - no news*

Hi Guys

I also agree with slimneo, no CO, and also a victim of the 18th march letter, i have noticed, if have logged your application in september, it will get a CO officer by mid or end august, so if u are have logged it in October, u will have CO by mid October. And another think i noticed is if u have a job offer, or your skill is in demand i will get picked faster, that y u see application in January moving like hot cakes. 

Lets hope we get our visa sooner, it's quite frustrating, Some times i agree with Herman feelings.



Cheers Guys.




iNinjaN said:


> Nope. Slimneo is from November and still he is not allocated with a CO.
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

leptokurtic said:


> I am planning to call DIAC tomorrow if I don't get any email from CO today. I will keep you posted!!!


Just called DIAC. Application going through normal routine processing. I need to wait for my CO to contact me and shouldn't proceed with medicals + PCC just yet


----------



## JohnAnton

after a few back reading, it seems that processing speed is starting to pick up.


----------



## Sneha5

voddy said:


> Sneha5, any updates.. if your meds got finalized then you should be getting the grant soon.....


Hey Voddy, Well my pcc is still pending! I had a name issue with my NIC which the police headquarters sent me a letter to correct it. Unfortunately, its a silly mistake by the NIC dept and i bear the brunt. I just got my NIC corrected yesterday and the legal dept would send a confirmation upon which I can expect my pcc soon. 

By the way, sri lankans can check out their police clearance status online now via :: SRI LANKA POLICE :: using their reference number.


----------



## Sneha5

aswe said:


> I noticed this pattern of DIAC processing. They omitted october and did November. Now they passed into January omitting December.



Well Im an Oct applicant and got my co. I know a few other oct applicants too.


----------



## voddy

Sneha5 said:


> Hey Voddy, Well my pcc is still pending! I had a name issue with my NIC which the police headquarters sent me a letter to correct it. Unfortunately, its a silly mistake by the NIC dept and i bear the brunt. I just got my NIC corrected yesterday and the legal dept would send a confirmation upon which I can expect my pcc soon.
> 
> By the way, sri lankans can check out their police clearance status online now via :: SRI LANKA POLICE :: using their reference number.


I faced the same issue..in my case I had my new NIC and everything was in place but some one in the PRD forgot to update the records.  So I had to give an affidavit to PHQ saying I really am whom I claim to be.. LOL hehe.. silly ya..

anyways keep on bugging until you get it. I bet you won't get it otherwise.. 

good luck..so close & so near..don't let anything go wrong

cheers:clap2:


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Got ready with few documents of Evidence of relationship till the present date like

1. Evidence of joint Demat account.
2. common correspondence.
3. Recent photos.
4. Evidence of joint membership in a club.
5. Joint bank statement. 

Anything else?????


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got ready with few documents of Evidence of relationship till the present date like
> 
> 1. Evidence of joint Demat account.
> 2. common correspondence.
> 3. Recent photos.
> 4. Evidence of joint membership in a club.
> 5. Joint bank statement.
> 
> Anything else?????


wedding ceremonial photos?


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> wedding ceremonial photos?


 hey Voddy, already submitted the wedding photos along with Marriage Certificate and Invitation...but still my CO is asking for the current ststus of our relationship so the list is enough or have to include anything????


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> hey Voddy, already submitted the wedding photos along with Marriage Certificate and Invitation...but still my CO is asking for the current ststus of our relationship so the list is enough or have to include anything????


In that case, can you get an affidavit from a lawyer (sighed by both of you). This could help too..


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> In that case, can you get an affidavit from a lawyer (sighed by both of you). This could help too..


Got satutory declaration too forget to add in the list.....

Is this enough or anything else required???


----------



## voddy

and also if you have any invitations addressing both of you..would also add to that..


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> and also if you have any invitations addressing both of you..would also add to that..


Done......

anything else???? or shall I frontload the documents?????


----------



## Sneha5

voddy said:


> I faced the same issue..in my case I had my new NIC and everything was in place but some one in the PRD forgot to update the records.  So I had to give an affidavit to PHQ saying I really am whom I claim to be.. LOL hehe.. silly ya..
> 
> anyways keep on bugging until you get it. I bet you won't get it otherwise..
> 
> good luck..so close & so near..don't let anything go wrong
> 
> cheers:clap2:


ahh...! yep what to do...getting these stuff out is not so easy for the common in Sri Lanka! LOL

Thanks voddy...Yep I am following it up....lets see.... hoping for the best.


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Done......
> 
> anything else???? or shall I frontload the documents?????


Looks like it! Nothing else comes to my mind. I guess you can go ahead..hope this would be enough(well what else do we have)

good luck buddy!! 


If these didn't work you can perhaps invite the CO for a dinner so that he can see for himself LOL


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> Looks like it! Nothing else comes to my mind. I guess you can go ahead..hope this would be enough(well what else do we have)
> 
> good luck buddy!!
> 
> 
> If these didn't work you can perhaps invite the CO for a dinner so that he can see for himself LOL



you are right voddy almost included everything...... and while frontloading going to mention the same...started uploading the documents....

Please pray for me my CO shouldn't ask anything hereafter...because nothing is leftover....


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> you are right voddy almost included everything...... and while frontloading going to mention the same...started uploading the documents....
> 
> Please pray for me my CO shouldn't ask anything hereafter...because nothing is leftover....


Don't worry..all our prayers are with you..


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> Don't worry..all our prayers are with you..


Thanks a lot...


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

Could you please enlighten me based on your experiences?
My finger prints and $18 have been received by FBI on 28th July. 
When could we expect them back? We have given India address to send them back.
I have until 15th August to send it to CO (this date set by case officer AND US PCC is only item pending now). 

<<
I posted this in another thread - but P3 applications club seem to be quick in responding - hence reposting here.
>>


----------



## voddy

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Could you please enlighten me based on your experiences?
> My finger prints and $18 have been received by FBI on 28th July.
> When could we expect them back? We have given India address to send them back.
> I have until 15th August to send it to CO (this date set by case officer AND US PCC is only item pending now).
> 
> <<
> I posted this in another thread - but P3 applications club seem to be quick in responding - hence reposting here.
> >>


haven't heard of anyone doing that in this forum.. lets see if anyone comes up with anything..


----------



## uroojs

Another dead week......


----------



## iNinjaN

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Could you please enlighten me based on your experiences?
> My finger prints and $18 have been received by FBI on 28th July.
> When could we expect them back? We have given India address to send them back.
> I have until 15th August to send it to CO (this date set by case officer AND US PCC is only item pending now).
> 
> <<
> I posted this in another thread - but P3 applications club seem to be quick in responding - hence reposting here.
> >>


Better u inform ur co that u have done this and tell him the lead time provided by US.. Then CO will be clear that u r waiting for them to revert!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

uroojs said:


> Another dead week......


did u check ur status? high time for ur meds to become finalized.. I feel like we'll hear the 1st good news from u beginning next week


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

uroojs said:


> Another dead week......


My medicals and PCC (India & USA) referred on 19th July - where do you stand now?


----------



## zurrieq

Sneha5 said:


> Well Im an Oct applicant and got my co. I know a few other oct applicants too.


What date of october 2010 did you submit your app, if I may ask?

Cheers.


----------



## uroojs

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> My medicals and PCC (India & USA) referred on 19th July - where do you stand now?




My medicals were referred on 16-jul-2011. To my amazement DIAC does work on saturdays !


----------



## eclipse

krishz said:


> Got satutory declaration too forget to add in the list.....
> 
> Is this enough or anything else required???


Hey krishz, I have this document here regarding relationship evidence for a defacto partner from DIAC, some of the items are probably applicable, so hope it helps


----------



## krishz

eclipse said:


> Hey krishz, I have this document here regarding relationship evidence for a defacto partner from DIAC, some of the items are probably applicable, so hope it helps


Thanks eclipse,

My Co send the same list to me except the details of form 888...finally arranged for few which I had in hand and frontloaded yesterday!!!!!!! 

Now again waiting begins...


----------



## HAYS

Hi guys,

I am back from my holiday. It is nice to see that Slim Neo and other guys getting their visas.

I am still surprised that Herman has not received his visa by now. I was hoping that when i get back from my holiday i will be in a position to congratulate his wife and he. Keep the chin up mate. I am sure it will not be too long now.

Cheers
Hays


----------



## Guest

I also wish that everyone will get the visa soon and start a beautiful new life in Australia.


----------



## iNinjaN

HAYS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am back from my holiday. It is nice to see that Slim Neo and other guys getting their visas.
> 
> I am still surprised that Herman has not received his visa by now. I was hoping that when i get back from my holiday i will be in a position to congratulate his wife and he. Keep the chin up mate. I am sure it will not be too long now.
> 
> Cheers
> Hays


Hey hays... Good to see u back... Slimneo still has not got his visa 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## melinscotland

Has anyone from oct 2010 got their visa ? Feels like me and Herman have been forgotton about


----------



## zurrieq

melinscotland said:


> Has anyone from oct 2010 got their visa ? Feels like me and Herman have been forgotton about


You are not alone. I am an October applicant and have not received a word after the 18th March letter.


----------



## melinscotland

zurrieq said:


> You are not alone. I am an October applicant and have not received a word after the 18th March letter.


It's very frustrating


----------



## 10mct

melinscotland said:


> It's very frustrating


knock knock knock !!!
another lost sould from from Oct 2010


----------



## melinscotland

10mct said:


> knock knock knock !!!
> another lost sould from from Oct 2010


At least I'm not alone ! It feels like we are never going to get visas. I'm worries my Medicals will expire . Surly if they asked us to get them in the march 18 email they have to grant before they expire ?!


----------



## Guest

Dear All,

I had thought my post would motivate you all because there had been no CO allocation news for some time. I am extremely embarassed that I have ended up worrying you guys.

If we take a look at recent history, DIAC has been processing some of the applications very fast but it has consistently plodded along on other applications as well. Please do wait for the next DIAC update and I am VERY sure the queue will move forward to September 10. If we assume 1 month of backlog every 15 days, then DIAC is on track to reach end of Jan 2011 by end of September 2011. I am sure your cases are in the queue to be processed very soon.

One thing I would encourage you all to do is telephone DIAC and ask for the status of your application. You can find the latest status of your application that way. Please keep us all updated.


----------



## kash2182

leptokurtic said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had thought my post would motivate you all because there had been no CO allocation news for some time. I am extremely embarassed that I have ended up worrying you guys.
> 
> If we take a look at recent history, DIAC has been processing some of the applications very fast but it has consistently plodded along on other applications as well. Please do wait for the next DIAC update and I am VERY sure the queue will move forward to September 10. If we assume 1 month of backlog every 15 days, then DIAC is on track to reach end of Jan 2011 by end of September 2011. I am sure your cases are in the queue to be processed very soon.
> 
> One thing I would encourage you all to do is telephone DIAC and ask for the status of your application. You can find the latest status of your application that way. Please keep us all updated.


Hi leptokurtic, I'm also Jan applicant and I did ring DIAC about 2 weeks ago , lady there told your application is not due in next batch to be allocated to CO. You have to wait and monitor the latest processing update fortnightly. Also I asked her whether should I frontload the PCC and medical.she suggest to hold on until CO ask for that. I'm planning to again call DIAC on Monday ask for the latest update for my application


----------



## toti

guys

my meds still showing " Received / Outstanding " but my wife & daugheter is Finalised ( in 3 days time ) , we have applied togeather via eHealth 

is there any issue , shall i wait some more time , or call the sydney office to check or to send an email ? what to do


----------



## iNinjaN

kash2182 said:


> Hi leptokurtic, I'm also Jan applicant and I did ring DIAC about 2 weeks ago , lady there told your application is not due in next batch to be allocated to CO. You have to wait and monitor the latest processing update fortnightly. Also I asked her whether should I frontload the PCC and medical.she suggest to hold on until CO ask for that. I'm planning to again call DIAC on Monday ask for the latest update for my application


Try Tuesday's... They have been lucky for me!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> guys
> 
> my meds still showing " Received / Outstanding " but my wife & daugheter is Finalised ( in 3 days time ) , we have applied togeather via eHealth
> 
> is there any issue , shall i wait some more time , or call the sydney office to check or to send an email ? what to do


Toti.. Wait for some more time... They will show finalized..
All the best!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Jed Meyers

leptokurtic said:


> Please do wait for the next DIAC update and I am VERY sure the queue will move forward to September 10


I highly doubt that because the next update is due tomorrow and I don't have a CO assigned yet. I lodged an application on September 1st.

The most possible outcome is that they will say that everyone up to August 31st got a CO, but they've actually assigned those people a CO long time ago and were not doing anything for the past month.


----------



## Guest

Jed Meyers said:


> I highly doubt that because the next update is due tomorrow and I don't have a CO assigned yet. I lodged an application on September 1st.
> 
> The most possible outcome is that they will say that everyone up to August 31st got a CO, but they've actually assigned those people a CO long time ago and were not doing anything for the past month.


You should have a CO allocated within the week!!!


----------



## toti

iNinjaN said:


> Toti.. Wait for some more time... They will show finalized..
> All the best!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


thanks my dear  i hope so


----------



## JohnAnton

my forecast.

Update will be on wed or thur (aug 3-4) and the latest CO allocation will be
Sept 10-15.


----------



## Lawren4

JohnAnton said:


> my forecast.
> 
> Update will be on wed or thur (aug 3-4) and the latest CO allocation will be
> Sept 10-15.


not far with my forecast

so far, the latest CO allocation I know is for 6th Sep 2010 applicant.

my guess is Sep 10 2010


----------



## SlimNeo

Guys,

It seems I have a CO !!!!!!!! 


I checked my status in the morning around 8:30 am from home then there was no change and i just checked from office and find "ABPF" !!!! 

All the documents in the document check list turned to "received" and a new line is added to frond page "e-Mail sent to you" . 

I called up my wife, mom and friends.. and i am happy as a kid who got his toy which he was dreamed for many years.. lol 


I wish gud look to every one.. just be patient ...you will get CO soon.

Also wish me luck .. i don't know what they have asked for in the mail that they have send . My agent is in another country and its early morning for him.. i will call him in some time to find what CO has asked for ....


-Neo-


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems I have a CO !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I checked my status in the morning around 8:30 am from home then there was no change and i just checked from office and find "ABPF" !!!!
> 
> All the documents in the document check list turned to "received" and a new line is added to frond page "e-Mail sent to you" .
> 
> I called up my wife, mom and friends.. and i am happy as a kid who got his toy which he was dreamed for many years.. lol
> 
> 
> I wish gud look to every one.. just be patient ...you will get CO soon.
> 
> Also wish me luck .. i don't know what they have asked for in the mail that they have send . My agent is in another country and its early morning for him.. i will call him in some time to find what CO has asked for ....
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Congrats man!!! Welcome to the ABPF club  Honestly I never thought I would reach here before you. But I am sure you will get a grant before me since I called DIAC once again today and they said my application is going through routine normal processing and this can take many months so I need too wait patiently...


----------



## chingky

Dear all,

I'm a silent follower of this thread. I'm very happy to say (even though I want to shout because of my happiness but I can't since I'm in the office right now) that today August 1, 2011 i received my pre grant letter. I'm currently here in Australia. I applied 175 visa last September 11, 2010, Software engineer, receiver of the March 18th email. No CO allocation, straight pre grant.


----------



## toti

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems I have a CO !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I checked my status in the morning around 8:30 am from home then there was no change and i just checked from office and find "ABPF" !!!!
> 
> All the documents in the document check list turned to "received" and a new line is added to frond page "e-Mail sent to you" .
> 
> I called up my wife, mom and friends.. and i am happy as a kid who got his toy which he was dreamed for many years.. lol
> 
> 
> I wish gud look to every one.. just be patient ...you will get CO soon.
> 
> Also wish me luck .. i don't know what they have asked for in the mail that they have send . My agent is in another country and its early morning for him.. i will call him in some time to find what CO has asked for ....
> 
> 
> -Neo-


congrats very good news Neo


----------



## KL_User

chingky said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a silent follower of this thread. I'm very happy to say (even though I want to shout because of my happiness but I can't since I'm in the office right now) that today August 1, 2011 i received my pre grant letter. I'm currently here in Australia. I applied 175 visa last September 11, 2010, Software engineer, receiver of the March 18th email. No CO allocation, straight pre grant.


Congrats !!!


----------



## chingky

KL_User said:


> Congrats !!!


Thank you


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems I have a CO !!!!!!!!
> 
> I checked my status in the morning around 8:30 am from home then there was no change and i just checked from office and find "ABPF" !!!!
> 
> All the documents in the document check list turned to "received" and a new line is added to frond page "e-Mail sent to you" .
> 
> I called up my wife, mom and friends.. and i am happy as a kid who got his toy which he was dreamed for many years.. lol
> 
> I wish gud look to every one.. just be patient ...you will get CO soon.
> 
> Also wish me luck .. i don't know what they have asked for in the mail that they have send . My agent is in another country and its early morning for him.. i will call him in some time to find what CO has asked for ....
> 
> -Neo-


Congrats dude.... Happiest for you 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

chingky said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a silent follower of this thread. I'm very happy to say (even though I want to shout because of my happiness but I can't since I'm in the office right now) that today August 1, 2011 i received my pre grant letter. I'm currently here in Australia. I applied 175 visa last September 11, 2010, Software engineer, receiver of the March 18th email. No CO allocation, straight pre grant.


Congrats!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## chingky

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thank you


----------



## melinscotland

chingky said:


> Thank you


Wahooo!!!! Finally some good news !!!!congrats !! Xxx


----------



## melinscotland

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems I have a CO !!!!!!!!
> 
> I checked my status in the morning around 8:30 am from home then there was no change and i just checked from office and find "ABPF" !!!!
> 
> All the documents in the document check list turned to "received" and a new line is added to frond page "e-Mail sent to you" .
> 
> I called up my wife, mom and friends.. and i am happy as a kid who got his toy which he was dreamed for many years.. lol
> 
> I wish gud look to every one.. just be patient ...you will get CO soon.
> 
> Also wish me luck .. i don't know what they have asked for in the mail that they have send . My agent is in another country and its early morning for him.. i will call him in some time to find what CO has asked for ....
> 
> -Neo-


Congratulations !!!!!  xx


----------



## chingky

melinscotland said:


> Wahooo!!!! Finally some good news !!!!congrats !! Xxx


Thank you


----------



## krishz

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems I have a CO !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I checked my status in the morning around 8:30 am from home then there was no change and i just checked from office and find "ABPF" !!!!
> 
> All the documents in the document check list turned to "received" and a new line is added to frond page "e-Mail sent to you" .
> 
> I called up my wife, mom and friends.. and i am happy as a kid who got his toy which he was dreamed for many years.. lol
> 
> 
> I wish gud look to every one.. just be patient ...you will get CO soon.
> 
> Also wish me luck .. i don't know what they have asked for in the mail that they have send . My agent is in another country and its early morning for him.. i will call him in some time to find what CO has asked for ....
> 
> 
> -Neo-



congratz dude....


----------



## krishz

chingky said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a silent follower of this thread. I'm very happy to say (even though I want to shout because of my happiness but I can't since I'm in the office right now) that today August 1, 2011 i received my pre grant letter. I'm currently here in Australia. I applied 175 visa last September 11, 2010, Software engineer, receiver of the March 18th email. No CO allocation, straight pre grant.


congratzzzz...


----------



## chingky

krishz said:


> congratzzzz...


Thank you


----------



## Lawren4

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems I have a CO !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I checked my status in the morning around 8:30 am from home then there was no change and i just checked from office and find "ABPF" !!!!
> 
> All the documents in the document check list turned to "received" and a new line is added to frond page "e-Mail sent to you" .
> 
> I called up my wife, mom and friends.. and i am happy as a kid who got his toy which he was dreamed for many years.. lol
> 
> 
> I wish gud look to every one.. just be patient ...you will get CO soon.
> 
> Also wish me luck .. i don't know what they have asked for in the mail that they have send . My agent is in another country and its early morning for him.. i will call him in some time to find what CO has asked for ....
> 
> 
> -Neo-


congratz SlimNeo!

Nov 2010 has been processed, Oct 2010 also with hope!


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Congrats Neo for the CO....Now direct grant in a weeks time. All the best..


----------



## Dhawal

chingky said:


> Hi,
> Congrats for the grant.


----------



## chingky

Thank you


----------



## bogdan84

Another grant for 11th January 2011 applicant. CO 11th July. Grant 1st August.

(175/6 Visa) 18 March 2011 letters - Page 18 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## JohnAnton

diac has been skipping a lot of people


----------



## voddy

chingky said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a silent follower of this thread. I'm very happy to say (even though I want to shout because of my happiness but I can't since I'm in the office right now) that today August 1, 2011 i received my pre grant letter. I'm currently here in Australia. I applied 175 visa last September 11, 2010, Software engineer, receiver of the March 18th email. No CO allocation, straight pre grant.


congratulations!!!


----------



## Guest

chingky said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a silent follower of this thread. I'm very happy to say (even though I want to shout because of my happiness but I can't since I'm in the office right now) that today August 1, 2011 i received my pre grant letter. I'm currently here in Australia. I applied 175 visa last September 11, 2010, Software engineer, receiver of the March 18th email. No CO allocation, straight pre grant.


Many congrats :clap2:


----------



## Guest

JohnAnton said:


> diac has been skipping a lot of people


Take heart man!!! It is better to get delayed by a few months and have a straight grant or pre-grant rather than having a case officer soon and being told your case is going through routine normal processing which can take 'many months'. This is my case and I am taking it very positively. I become saddened sometimes but I know there is light at the end of the tunnel. Let us help each other get through this. Best of luck!!!


----------



## tycsee

another sep 10 applicant got visa.... September 2010 Applicants - Page 7 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## Guest

Has anyone noted that there seems to be a 'season of CO allocations' when for a few days or a week we regularly get news of CO allocations and grant. And then there is silence for some time. Has anyone been monitoring these cycles? I am out of the whole CO allocation game so it doesn't interest ME so much now  but those waiting in line could make an excel file which they could update regularly to try and model the cycle in which DIAC seems to work. If someone is really interested, they can even look into finding an appropriate ARMA model (probably more of an AR model - i.e. auto-regressive) for the data... Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hey SlimNeo, I am dying to know what that email says which your CO sent today. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## zurrieq

chingky said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a silent follower of this thread. I'm very happy to say (even though I want to shout because of my happiness but I can't since I'm in the office right now) that today August 1, 2011 i received my pre grant letter. I'm currently here in Australia. I applied 175 visa last September 11, 2010, Software engineer, receiver of the March 18th email. No CO allocation, straight pre grant.


Thanks for the update mate and many congrats. 

My occupation is software engineer as well - have not seen many software engineers in this thread. I applied on 23rd Oct 2010 so I still have to wait a bit more......


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems I have a CO !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I checked my status in the morning around 8:30 am from home then there was no change and i just checked from office and find "ABPF" !!!!
> 
> All the documents in the document check list turned to "received" and a new line is added to frond page "e-Mail sent to you" .
> 
> I called up my wife, mom and friends.. and i am happy as a kid who got his toy which he was dreamed for many years.. lol
> 
> 
> I wish gud look to every one.. just be patient ...you will get CO soon.
> 
> Also wish me luck .. i don't know what they have asked for in the mail that they have send . My agent is in another country and its early morning for him.. i will call him in some time to find what CO has asked for ....
> 
> 
> -Neo-


yep me too..waiting to see what's in the mail..


----------



## Onynz

SlimNeo said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems I have a CO !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I checked my status in the morning around 8:30 am from home then there was no change and i just checked from office and find "ABPF" !!!!
> 
> All the documents in the document check list turned to "received" and a new line is added to frond page "e-Mail sent to you" .
> 
> I called up my wife, mom and friends.. and i am happy as a kid who got his toy which he was dreamed for many years.. lol
> 
> 
> I wish gud look to every one.. just be patient ...you will get CO soon.
> 
> Also wish me luck .. i don't know what they have asked for in the mail that they have send . My agent is in another country and its early morning for him.. i will call him in some time to find what CO has asked for ....
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Congrats in advance... i hope you get your visa grant in no time...


----------



## SlimNeo

voddy said:


> yep me too..waiting to see what's in the mail..


The mail is asking only for the marriage proff. I have provided the marriage certificate which should be the final one but still they are asking for the proof... So now i am planning provide marriage invitation card and some pics. That is what my agent has told me to give. 

But the problem is, legally we have done court marriage on October 23rd (marriage certificate ) but reception was done on November 28th .. so in invitations card and the pictures its November 28... My agent has told that he will add a note while uploading documents .. he told it should be fine...


If some have any suggestions please let me know..

-Neo-


----------



## JohnAnton

SlimNeo said:


> The mail is asking only for the marriage proff. I have provided the marriage certificate which should be the final one but still they are asking for the proof... So now i am planning provide marriage invitation card and some pics. That is what my agent has told me to give.
> 
> But the problem is, legally we have done court marriage on October 23rd (marriage certificate ) but reception was done on November 28th .. so in invitations card and the pictures its November 28... My agent has told that he will add a note while uploading documents .. he told it should be fine...
> 
> 
> If some have any suggestions please let me know..
> 
> -Neo-


you can give pictures taken during reception. you could even send videos of the reception or marriage. If the reception was done through a restaurant or is catered, you can send them copies of the officeial receipts or job order from the restaurant or caterer. If you can also get a certification from the civil registry (if you have one in your country), it will give additional legal support to the marriage certificate.


----------



## Lawren4

*Chinese forum update - 2nd Aug, 2011*

a 175 applicant, 261313, e-lodged on 8th Sep, 2010, get CO on 2nd aug, 2011(today)

seems Sep 2010 applicants' lucky days come!

Lawrence


----------



## JohnAnton

seems a lot of progress going on lately. no complaints here


----------



## amer

Beupdate 17th Aug applicant. Visa 175 ABFP:30th July Visa Grant 1stAug

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


----------



## uroojs

Dear Friends

I have a newz..........

I have just been granted a Visa.......

Thanks to Allah Almightly!


Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.

Best of Luck everyone...


----------



## aussieland

congrats uroojs..


----------



## uroojs

aussieland said:


> congrats uroojs..


Thank You


----------



## F1-CUF

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...



Congratulations, so your schedule now remains intact?

Best of luck with the rest of the things to come.


----------



## Guest

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


WOW!! Beautiful news on the first of Ramadan!!! You should give many thanks in this holy month and I am sure this Eid will be extra sweet for you  Remember us all in your prayers. Best of luck!!!


----------



## statue

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


Congratulations uroojs!!! very happy for you :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Please pray for us too.


----------



## deeptss

*175 application*

HI all, 

Myself and myhusband are on 2 separate 457 visas. 

Now we have applied for PR .. myself as primary applicant and my husband as sec. 

My SOL code is Software engineer .. 

he is a Business analyst ... Both are in IT 

I have submitted my application on Jun 28th 2011 .. 

Did my medicals on 21st JULY .. already given IELTS .. have to apply PCC .. 

Any idea ..  about the processing times ?? 

Thanks,
Satya


----------



## uroojs

F1-CUF said:


> Congratulations, so your schedule now remains intact?
> 
> Best of luck with the rest of the things to come.



Yeah.... Alhumdulliah

So when r u taking off and where to?


----------



## uroojs

statue said:


> Congratulations uroojs!!! very happy for you :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Please pray for us too.


Thank you Statue.......

Best of Luck


----------



## uroojs

leptokurtic said:


> WOW!! Beautiful news on the first of Ramadan!!! You should give many thanks in this holy month and I am sure this Eid will be extra sweet for you  Remember us all in your prayers. Best of luck!!!




Thank you Leptokurtic

God Bless You !


----------



## matchless

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


Heyyyyy..........many many many congrats:clap2: what a gift for u on 1st Ramadan

Me & other accountants on the forum will be eagerly waiting for ur posts...so keep posting mate


----------



## Dhawal

uroojs said:


> Congrats for the grant uroojs.All the best for the move..Finally the dreams come true for you..


----------



## F1-CUF

uroojs said:


> Yeah.... Alhumdulliah
> 
> So when r u taking off and where to?


Plans for Melbourne are intact and the same 3rd or 4th week of September 2011 for departure. 

Job prospects are same in both Sydney and Australia in the area which I work. 

Have renewed my passport after visa stamping to avoid any hassle later there in Australia. My passport was expiring in Feb 2012.


----------



## Asadns

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


Hi urooj!!! Many congrats , best of luck for the future .


----------



## JohnAnton

deeptss said:


> HI all,
> 
> Myself and myhusband are on 2 separate 457 visas.
> 
> Now we have applied for PR .. myself as primary applicant and my husband as sec.
> 
> My SOL code is Software engineer ..
> 
> he is a Business analyst ... Both are in IT
> 
> I have submitted my application on Jun 28th 2011 ..
> 
> Did my medicals on 21st JULY .. already given IELTS .. have to apply PCC ..
> 
> Any idea ..  about the processing times ??
> 
> Thanks,
> Satya



For 175, they are processing the first weeks of sept 2010 now and moving at current speed of about 1 month's backlog every 2 weeks. this speeds up or slows down every once in a while.


----------



## deeptss

JohnAnton said:


> For 175, they are processing the first weeks of sept 2010 now and moving at current speed of about 1 month's backlog every 2 weeks. this speeds up or slows down every once in a while.


Thanks John ,, Thats really nice of you giving some hopeful information ..  

Thanks a ton ..


----------



## Lawren4

*another update on 2nd Aug 2011*

a 175 applicant, 261312, e-lodged on 6th Sep, 2010, get direct GRANT on 2nd Aug, 2011(today).

CO doesn't not show up. only find status: application approved.

Good luck to ALL!

Lawrence


----------



## voddy

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


what a beauty!!! :clap2:


----------



## voddy

deeptss said:


> HI all,
> 
> Myself and myhusband are on 2 separate 457 visas.
> 
> Now we have applied for PR .. myself as primary applicant and my husband as sec.
> 
> My SOL code is Software engineer ..
> 
> he is a Business analyst ... Both are in IT
> 
> I have submitted my application on Jun 28th 2011 ..
> 
> Did my medicals on 21st JULY .. already given IELTS .. have to apply PCC ..
> 
> Any idea ..  about the processing times ??
> 
> Thanks,
> Satya


welcome 

You'll get visa in 6 months time if things go your way..if u r lucky earlier than that..

why did u chose to be the primary applicant? Cos BA has a huge demand and iNinja on this forum a BA applied in Feb 2011 got visa few weeks back...due to this demand...

Good luck!


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> welcome
> 
> You'll get visa in 6 months time if things go your way..if u r lucky earlier than that..
> 
> why did u chose to be the primary applicant? Cos BA has a huge demand and iNinja on this forum a BA applied in Feb 2011 got visa few weeks back...due to this demand...
> 
> Good luck!


I think its not because of BA but the specific kind of work which iNinjaN has been doing, plus the fact that he got Victoria sponsorship. He did say the telephone operator told him a request has been made for his profile and I think this request could have been from Victoria.


----------



## voddy

Originally Posted by uroojs 

Another dead week......




voddy said:


> did u check ur status? high time for ur meds to become finalized.. I feel like we'll hear the 1st good news from u beginning next week


ahh I could remember I predicted this for you uroojs  but I thought it'd be on Monday


----------



## iNinjaN

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


Congrats 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## deeptss

voddy said:


> welcome
> 
> You'll get visa in 6 months time if things go your way..if u r lucky earlier than that..
> 
> why did u chose to be the primary applicant? Cos BA has a huge demand and iNinja on this forum a BA applied in Feb 2011 got visa few weeks back...due to this demand...
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Voddy .. Its a loooooooooon story  

I am a SAP COnsultant


----------



## JohnAnton

so many co allocations and grants lately. maybe tomorrow we get aspc update


----------



## voddy

deeptss said:


> Thanks Voddy .. Its a loooooooooon story
> 
> I am a SAP COnsultant


ahh in that case you are lucky.. SAP is something they crave for.. LOL

good luck!


----------



## deeptss

voddy said:


> ahh in that case you are lucky.. SAP is something they crave for.. LOL
> 
> good luck!


 hope so voddy


----------



## deeptss

leptokurtic said:


> I think its not because of BA but the specific kind of work which iNinjaN has been doing, plus the fact that he got Victoria sponsorship. He did say the telephone operator told him a request has been made for his profile and I think this request could have been from Victoria.


*request has been made for his profile and I think this request could have been from Victoria*

Does this mean .. after we lodge our application someone will show interest on that or what ??


----------



## Onynz

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


COngrats to you sir!!! Goodluck on your journey to the land down under..


----------



## uroojs

matchless said:


> Heyyyyy..........many many many congrats:clap2: what a gift for u on 1st Ramadan
> 
> Me & other accountants on the forum will be eagerly waiting for ur posts...so keep posting mate


Thank You Matchless....

I'll keep u all posted with the updates.


----------



## Lawren4

*chinese forum update no.3*

today is a big day. the third news~

a 175 applicant, accountant, e-lodged on 2nd Sep, 2010, get GRANT letter on 2nd Aug, 2011(today).

season of CO! (someone else in this thread said)

Lawrence


----------



## uroojs

Onynz said:


> COngrats to you sir!!! Goodluck on your journey to the land down under..



Thanks a lot ONynz


----------



## uroojs

Dhawal said:


> uroojs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for the grant uroojs.All the best for the move..Finally the dreams come true for you..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u Dhawal
> 
> I hope everyone get the visa soon !!
Click to expand...


----------



## uroojs

F1-CUF said:


> Plans for Melbourne are intact and the same 3rd or 4th week of September 2011 for departure.
> 
> Job prospects are same in both Sydney and Australia in the area which I work.
> 
> Have renewed my passport after visa stamping to avoid any hassle later there in Australia. My passport was expiring in Feb 2012.




Thats great. I wil Leave for Melbourne in September as well.

I plan to send my passport for Visa Evidencing tomorrow.


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> today is a big day. the third news~
> 
> a 175 applicant, accountant, e-lodged on 2nd Sep, 2010, get GRANT letter on 2nd Aug, 2011(today).
> 
> season of CO! (someone else in this thread said)
> 
> Lawrence


ohh This is simply marvelous ... keep it up DIAC 

October ppl.......u better get really ready this time.. woohoo


----------



## uroojs

Thank you Voddy and Asadns 

ANd Hey voddy... plz update my timeline on ur sheet.


----------



## Guest

deeptss said:


> *request has been made for his profile and I think this request could have been from Victoria*
> 
> Does this mean .. after we lodge our application someone will show interest on that or what ??


Before July 1 2011 when the concept of Skill Matching Database was active, the DIAC site contained language that seemed to suggest that employers and states could hand pick your profile, causing processing to get expedited. DIAC is now advising people NOT to use the SMD. In iNinjaN's case, since he had already applied for state sponsorship, it is POSSIBLE that Victoria requested his profile either through SMD or some other channel.


----------



## tanya18

176 Family sponsor 11th Oct 2010, got her grant today but she had her CO -16th june.

Woopeee Visa Granted - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> today is a big day. the third news~
> 
> a 175 applicant, accountant, e-lodged on 2nd Sep, 2010, get GRANT letter on 2nd Aug, 2011(today).
> 
> season of CO! (someone else in this thread said)
> 
> Lawrence


Is it straight grant? If not when was the CO assigned?


----------



## hellorajshahi

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


congratulation


----------



## uroojs

hellorajshahi said:


> congratulation


thank u


----------



## haseeb85uk

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


congrats uroojs...plz keep us posted abt ur plans...when u planning to move n which city?


----------



## uroojs

haseeb85uk said:


> congrats uroojs...plz keep us posted abt ur plans...when u planning to move n which city?


Thanks Haseeb

IA i will keep u all posted


----------



## krishz

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...


wow.....tat's great congratzzzzzz....and am I the only one is left out in 2009 batch???


----------



## rackspace

uroojs said:


> Thanks Haseeb
> 
> IA i will keep u all posted


Congrates. How much time they have given you to make first entry ?


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Frontloaded all the documents resquested by the CO...

Still no news....

waiting waiting and still waiting...it's frustrating....

Please pray for me...


----------



## Jed Meyers

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> Frontloaded all the documents resquested by the CO...
> Still no news....
> waiting waiting and still waiting...it's frustrating....
> Please pray for me...


Why does your signature says "CO Allocated : Waiting" when you clearly already have a CO?


----------



## mshahzad

uroojs said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newz..........
> 
> I have just been granted a Visa.......
> 
> Thanks to Allah Almightly!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and this forum has made us come a long way together.
> 
> Best of Luck everyone...




Waooo..... Thats really a very good news :clap2:. . . many many Congrats . . . waitning for our turn toooo . . .


----------



## iNinjaN

deeptss said:


> *request has been made for his profile and I think this request could have been from Victoria*
> 
> Does this mean .. after we lodge our application someone will show interest on that or what ??


Not sure deeptss.... I am also not sure how it has worked, but it has worked!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

leptokurtic said:


> Before July 1 2011 when the concept of Skill Matching Database was active, the DIAC site contained language that seemed to suggest that employers and states could hand pick your profile, causing processing to get expedited. DIAC is now advising people NOT to use the SMD. In iNinjaN's case, since he had already applied for state sponsorship, it is POSSIBLE that Victoria requested his profile either through SMD or some other channel.


Not sure whether My resume was requested by Vic, but my data is not preset in SMD!!! My agent preferred not to put in it!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## vands

hello ininjan,

Before your visa was granted did the CO ask for any tax returns and pay checks? if they did, how many years of tax returns and pay checks should we provide them?

Thanks
vands


----------



## melinscotland

voddy said:


> ohh This is simply marvelous ... keep it up DIAC
> 
> October ppl.......u better get really ready this time.. woohoo


Yeah bring it on  woop woop !


----------



## iNinjaN

vands said:


> hello ininjan,
> 
> Before your visa was granted did the CO ask for any tax returns and pay checks? if they did, how many years of tax returns and pay checks should we provide them?
> 
> Thanks
> vands


Hi Vands,

CO never contacted me... I got straight grant.. 
But yes, I proactively submitted all my 5 years of form 16 (tax report from my company and salary receipts till date..
Also submitted my australian tax assessment report and salary slips for 2 years!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Not sure whether My resume was requested by Vic, but my data is not preset in SMD!!! My agent preferred not to put in it!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


I think.. even though you didn't convert the visa to 176, still the approved sponsorship details are tagged to your TRN. So it's a definite sign of the demand you have in Vic. DIAC is being very practical here instead of being obsessed with the rigid rules...

whether u apply 176 or 175 is up to the applicant..but whats the point in holding back someone whom Australia is in need of.


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> I think.. even though you didn't convert the visa to 176, still the approved sponsorship details are tagged to your TRN. So it's a definite sign of the demand you have in Vic. DIAC is being very practical here instead of being obsessed with the rigid rules...
> 
> whether u apply 176 or 175 is up to the applicant..but whats the point in holding back someone whom Australia is in need of.


Could be true... And agree that there is no point holding my application if they need it...

I have booked my tickets to Melbourne for last week of august 

Hope now I find a job soon!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## kash2182

iNinjaN said:


> Hi Vands,
> 
> CO never contacted me... I got straight grant..
> But yes, I proactively submitted all my 5 years of form 16 (tax report from my company and salary receipts till date..
> Also submitted my australian tax assessment report and salary slips for 2 years!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Ninja, did you had a Australian work experience for 2 years , bcos you submitted your Australian tax assessment for work exp evidence.?


----------



## neil_

Hi folks,
I'm new to this forum, though have been following it with much interest for a while now.

Lodged 175 paper based through agent on 15-Mar-11
CO not allocated

Good luck to everyone and hope we all get our visa soon!


----------



## tanya18

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


16th Aug 2010 - is the current update for 175


----------



## truerain7

Hi everyone

Good news from South Korea.

hthan got the grant letter on 7/25


----------



## iNinjaN

kash2182 said:


> Ninja, did you had a Australian work experience for 2 years , bcos you submitted your Australian tax assessment for work exp evidence.?


Yes kash! I have worked in Australia for 2 years under 457!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## truerain7

truerain7 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Good news from South Korea.
> 
> hthan got the grant letter on 7/25


He got his CO on 7/12 and then grant 7/25.

hthan applied on 4/28/2010, IT manager. 176 visa

He was sponsored by his relatives.


----------



## neil_

tanya18 said:


> 16th Aug 2010 - is the current update for 175



Also, the automated email response (which used to mention the last updated date) is no more being updated from 18-Jul.

And the immi.gov link doesn't mention the last updated date so we won't really know as of which date they finished processing upto 16-Aug


----------



## voddy

truerain7 said:


> He got his CO on 7/12 and then grant 7/25.
> 
> hthan applied on 4/28/2010, IT manager. 176 visa
> 
> He was sponsored by his relatives.


great! was waiting to fill the gaps in spreadsheet


----------



## neil_

voddy said:


> great! was waiting to fill the gaps in spreadsheet


Hi voddy,
Can you please update my details too?
175 paper - 15-Mar-11
No CO yet

thnks!


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> Hi voddy,
> Can you please update my details too?
> 175 paper - 15-Mar-11
> No CO yet
> 
> thnks!


sure..


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> sure..


Hey voddy,

can you please update my CO status....received the mail on 6th July...


----------



## lbpbab

*No more fortnighly update but can look at in DIAC website * :Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## SlimNeo

HI All,
I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!

I got my grant today morning !!! 

I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved. 

I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time... 

I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...


-Neo-


----------



## Onynz

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Woohoo!!! Congrats dude!!!


----------



## uroojs

krishz said:


> wow.....tat's great congratzzzzzz....and am I the only one is left out in 2009 batch???


Thank You Krishz...

Best of luck... I am hopeful that you will also get your grant soon.


----------



## uroojs

mshahzad said:


> Waooo..... Thats really a very good news :clap2:. . . many many Congrats . . . waitning for our turn toooo . . .


Thanks mshahzad

Wish u luck


----------



## Dhawal

SlimNeo said:


> Congrats Neo for the grant..Told you you will get the grant in 1 weeks time....Mate when you leaving for AU?


----------



## uroojs

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-




Congrats Neo... Its a great week though


----------



## statue

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Many many congratulations!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> SlimNeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Neo for the grant..Told you you will get the grant in 1 weeks time....Mate when you leaving for AU?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks yar.. lots of factors man .. Current employer notice period.. Christmas time in aus. My technical certification which are pending .. so mostly .. by Jan end 2012
> 
> Not yet clearly decided man .. but i will work on the plan ..
> 
> 
> -Neo-
Click to expand...


----------



## Indus

Congratulation SlimNeo for your grant. Where are you heading?


----------



## Dhawal

[QUOTE=SlimNeo;578925)

I am planning to add my kid in nov....so expect to get a grant in dec or jan...So mostly around feb 2012 i am planning as well...It will great to meet you there....


----------



## SlimNeo

Indus said:


> Congratulation SlimNeo for your grant. Where are you heading?


I will be going to Melbourne. I cannot miss my friends out there .. 

-Neo-


----------



## SlimNeo

Dhawal said:


> SlimNeo;578925)
> I am planning to add my kid in nov....so expect to get a grant in dec or jan...So mostly around feb 2012 i am planning as well...It will great to meet you there....[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we will meet man ....
> 
> i think its a gud time to make a move..
> 
> 
> -Neo-
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

truerain7 said:


> He got his CO on 7/12 and then grant 7/25.
> 
> hthan applied on 4/28/2010, IT manager. 176 visa
> 
> He was sponsored by his relatives.


 
Many congrats to hthan and best wishes for new life in Australia!!!!


----------



## Guest

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Many congrats Neo!!! So this means the 'oldies' on this thread all have visas now


----------



## deeptss

Dhawal said:


> SlimNeo;578925)
> I am planning to add my kid in nov....so expect to get a grant in dec or jan...So mostly around feb 2012 i am planning as well...It will great to meet you there....[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> why 175 is not there in prio 3 ?? why it says N/A for 175 ..
Click to expand...


----------



## deeptss

*congrats neo*

Congrats neo


----------



## SlimNeo

leptokurtic said:


> Many congrats Neo!!! So this means the 'oldies' on this thread all have visas now


Yes man almost all .. 

-Neo-


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


wow!!! many many congrates Neo............. :clap2:
wish u all the best with ur future process...
really glad to see you getting the grant!


----------



## Guest

deeptss said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> why 175 is not there in prio 3 ?? why it says N/A for 175 ..
> 
> 
> 
> Because after July 1 2011 the priority for 175 has changed to 4 from 3. And those who were previously 4 have gone down to 5.
Click to expand...


----------



## kash2182

Dhawal said:


> SlimNeo;578925)
> I am planning to add my kid in nov....so expect to get a grant in dec or jan...So mostly around feb 2012 i am planning as well...It will great to meet you there....[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dhawal, you already have CO then you should expect a grant within month time. Or you have not submitted your wife medical and planning to do that after her delivery.?
Click to expand...


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> -Neo-


Dude this is a champagne opening time!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal

deeptss said:


> Dhawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> why 175 is not there in prio 3 ?? why it says N/A for 175 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 175 has been moved from priority 3 to priority 4 post july 2011.
Click to expand...


----------



## deeptss

leptokurtic said:


> deeptss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because after July 1 2011 the priority for 175 has changed to 4 from 3. And those who were previously 4 have gone down to 5.
> 
> 
> 
> i have applied on june 28th does that mean .. i fall under 3 or 4 ???????????????????????????????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## SlimNeo

voddy said:


> wow!!! many many congrates Neo............. :clap2:
> wish u all the best with ur future process...
> really glad to see you getting the grant!


Thanks voddy ..

please update your sheet with my status.. because i want to see how the sheet looks like after my status is updated..  lol 

I have spend sleep less nights by just staring at your xls and thinking when i will get Co or grant. That xls was really my support hand when i was struggling 

-Neo-


----------



## voddy

SlimNeo said:


> Thanks voddy ..
> 
> please update your sheet with my status.. because i want to see how the sheet looks like after my status is updated..  lol
> 
> I have spend sleep less nights by just staring at your xls and thinking when i will get Co or grant. That xls was really my support hand when i was struggling
> 
> -Neo-


hehe Gladly I will.. give me a min & have a look..

well, I stare at the gap between my name and the recent visa grant  .. LOL

cheers!


----------



## Guest

deeptss said:


> i have applied on june 28th does that mean .. i fall under 3 or 4 ???????????????????????????????????????


 It means you fall under priority 4 but it is not a big issue. All these people you see getting grants and COs are ALSO in priority 4. So no need to be concerned!!!


----------



## deeptss

leptokurtic said:


> It means you fall under priority 4 but it is not a big issue. All these people you see getting grants and COs are ALSO in priority 4. So no need to be concerned!!!


Thankyouuuuuuuuu


----------



## Guest

deeptss said:


> Thankyouuuuuuuuu


My pleasure


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> It means you fall under priority 4 but it is not a big issue. All these people you see getting grants and COs are ALSO in priority 4. So no need to be concerned!!!


I really think the DIAC shouldn't have change the priority name..they could have introduce a new sub priority for the P1 
may be eg: P1-A> P1-B


----------



## voddy

Neo,

why didn't you consider Sydney as an option? or is it in the list? Why so many ppl go to Mel when there r jobs in Sydney? I'm bit confused.. is it the friend factor? or something beyond that


----------



## Lawren4

*3rd Aug 2011 Chinese forum update*

a 175 applicant, 261313, elodged on 18th Sep, 2010, got CO on 3rd Aug, 2011.

gr8! non-offcial process date comes to late Sep 2010!

Oct 2010 not far!

Lawrence


----------



## matchless

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


wow......... Congrats neo & best of luck for ur future in OZland


----------



## Dhawal

[QUOTE=kash2182;578948)

Hi,
Since i am not in india currently i had asked for an extension till sept end to do my meds and pcc and alongwith that had mentioned abt her pregnancy as well. So he asked to us to fill form 1022 and has also provided me an extension of 3 months to submit my meds and pcc. Had i been in india and had my wife not been pregnant we would have got visa by now...So basically we have to wait till nov for the grant... She has not submitted her medicals and wont be able to till nov..so i expect a grant somewhere in dec end or jan.

I have submitted everything IT returns, proof of employment in my current company, Salary slips, bank statements, wifes pcc except my pcc and meds and her meds.


----------



## aussieland

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for
> 
> -Neo-


Congrats SlimNeo n its the time celebrate...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## savuka

Hi, haven't visited in awhile but just wanted to let you know we got a direct grant today! Didn't even know we had a case officer - I checked online yesterday and nothing had changed so there is hope!


----------



## Dhawal

savuka said:


> Wow congrats for the grant...Its raining visa grants in August.


----------



## SlimNeo

voddy said:


> Neo,
> 
> why didn't you consider Sydney as an option? or is it in the list? Why so many ppl go to Mel when there r jobs in Sydney? I'm bit confused.. is it the friend factor? or something beyond that


HI voddy.. for me its just a friend factor and i have some sentimental attachment with Melbourne and the climate there ..  i Like sydney and its a gud place.. but i love the life in melbourne.. 

-Neo-


----------



## lbpbab

savuka said:


> Hi, haven't visited in awhile but just wanted to let you know we got a direct grant today! Didn't even know we had a case officer - I checked online yesterday and nothing had changed so there is hope!


Congratulations!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Finally somebody from October got visa!


----------



## savuka

Dhawal said:


> savuka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow congrats for the grant...Its raining visa grants in August.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - all very exciting they seem to be moving quickly now...
Click to expand...


----------



## savuka

lbpbab said:


> Congratulations!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Finally somebody from October got visa!


Thank you very much! All was very quiet and no indication until today but now see they have changed everything to met so obviously are working in the background!


----------



## Guest

savuka said:


> Hi, haven't visited in awhile but just wanted to let you know we got a direct grant today! Didn't even know we had a case officer - I checked online yesterday and nothing had changed so there is hope!


Many congrats savuka!!! And I hope *HermanB* is reading this. Your grant is right around the cornet man!!! Take heart


----------



## lbpbab

savuka said:


> Thank you very much! All was very quiet and no indication until today but now see they have changed everything to met so obviously are working in the background!


I hope you are right, because I am very frustrated. Acording to DIAC timelines, they have moved only 6 days in past 16 days. But, your case shows us they are going faster. 

Congratulations, again!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## zurrieq

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Well done and congratulations.

What is your occupations SlimNeo, if I may ask?


----------



## hellorajshahi

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Congratulation


----------



## statue

Dhawal said:


> savuka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow congrats for the grant...Its raining visa grants in August.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its raining visa grants, and we are waiting for our special drop :rain:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lawren4

savuka said:


> Hi, haven't visited in awhile but just wanted to let you know we got a direct grant today! Didn't even know we had a case officer - I checked online yesterday and nothing had changed so there is hope!


savuka,

Congratz!

HermanB quickly come to see miracle happening!

All the best!

Lawrence


----------



## iNinjaN

voddy said:


> hehe Gladly I will.. give me a min & have a look..
> 
> well, I stare at the gap between my name and the recent visa grant  .. LOL
> 
> cheers!


Then thanks to me it will be very less 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

savuka said:


> Hi, haven't visited in awhile but just wanted to let you know we got a direct grant today! Didn't even know we had a case officer - I checked online yesterday and nothing had changed so there is hope!


Congrats!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## savuka

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks! all still in shock...now we have alot of planning to do - don't know where to start!


----------



## uroojs

savuka said:


> Thanks! all still in shock...now we have alot of planning to do - don't know where to start!


Congrats !!!!


----------



## mr_var

Congrats to all those have received grants !!!

Well actually this thread should now be Priority 4


----------



## Bunyip02

Well done to all those who hot there visa this week 

Latest update was rather disappointing  hope things will start to pick up again 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## SlimNeo

zurrieq said:


> Well done and congratulations.
> 
> What is your occupations SlimNeo, if I may ask?


Thanks man .. its Software engineer.


----------



## mshahzad

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> -Neo-


waaooo. . . . . Many Many Congrats . . . .


----------



## voddy

savuka said:


> Hi, haven't visited in awhile but just wanted to let you know we got a direct grant today! Didn't even know we had a case officer - I checked online yesterday and nothing had changed so there is hope!


WOOOWE!!!! ohh this is great!! congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Then thanks to me it will be very less
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


of course


----------



## voddy

guys...

In my dreams tonight I'm sure i'll see HermanB getting hit with a direct grant. It's kind of auspicious to hear a Oct grant..thanks god u finally laid some mercy on the forgotten.


----------



## voddy

*looks like everyone is sound asleep..quite content with many happy news 

good night P3 club!*


----------



## Artemisa

Whoa. I've just slept a few hours, worked a little bit and ALL THIS GRANTS AND CO's? 

Congrats to everyone!

(I'm getting worried )


----------



## zurrieq

SlimNeo said:


> Thanks man .. its Software engineer.


Welcome. 

I think that in your case since you have already worked in Australia that must give you some form of priority. One must really read between the lines of the priority policies in place at DIAC. There must be priorities in the categories themselves.


----------



## Lawren4

*a big finding in DIAC fortnight update on 3rd Aug 2011*

Guys,

I have noticed in the DIAC fortnight update on 3rd Aug 2011, there is a sentence that 
"If your application has been allocated to a case officer you should have received communication from your case officer."

It has never appeared before, in my mind. The previous saying is "case officer will contact you within 6 weeks".

so can we conclude that the latest update "plus" 6 weeks "equals" the old-fashioned update?

lol

Lawrence


----------



## alfiat

Lawren4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have noticed in the DIAC fortnight update on 3rd Aug 2011, there is a sentence that
> "If your application has been allocated to a case officer you should have received communication from your case officer."
> 
> It has never appeared before, in my mind. The previous saying is "case officer will contact you within 6 weeks".
> 
> so can we conclude that the latest update "plus" 6 weeks "equals" the old-fashioned update?
> 
> lol
> 
> Lawrence



That sounds about right. It's good to know that once your application date has reached the processing range, you will definitely be contacted.

One thing though..... there is no mention that the webpage will be updated fortnightly.


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have noticed in the DIAC fortnight update on 3rd Aug 2011, there is a sentence that
> "If your application has been allocated to a case officer you should have received communication from your case officer."
> 
> It has never appeared before, in my mind. The previous saying is "case officer will contact you within 6 weeks".
> 
> so can we conclude that the latest update "plus" 6 weeks "equals" the old-fashioned update?
> 
> lol
> 
> Lawrence


LOL!!!! By this definition even I have not been assigned a case officer since I have not been contacted yet!!! On the other hand, the telephone operators at DIAC all say that yes you have been allocated a case officer. So I guess my situation is that I have been allocated a case officer *unofficially*


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> LOL!!!! By this definition even I have not been assigned a case officer since I have not been contacted yet!!! On the other hand, the telephone operators at DIAC all say that yes you have been allocated a case officer. So I guess my situation is that I have been allocated a case officer *unofficially*


since you are out of the time frame they mention..yes..it's unofficial.  when u reach ur time u'll be contacted..pretty straight!
hope it's not far..

good luck!


----------



## 10mct

CO assigned today.... Oct 2010 application

Any idea if any one has processed an* non-english PCC* without its English translation....?


----------



## Guest

10mct said:


> CO assigned today.... Oct 2010 application
> 
> Any idea if any one has processed an* non-english PCC* without its English translation....?


WOWZ!!! Many congrats!!! Sorry can't help you with the PCC.

Just by the by, the font in your signature is making it very hard t read...


----------



## JohnAnton

I think this forum is more reliable than the aspc update. 

Thanks for the continuous updates everyone


----------



## deeptss

10mct said:


> CO assigned today.... Oct 2010 application
> 
> Any idea if any one has processed an* non-english PCC* without its English translation....?


coool  congratz


----------



## gesi

I also have my case officer assigned today.....
I lodged my application on sept/ 17/ 2010


----------



## deeptss

gesi said:


> I also have my case officer assigned today.....
> I lodged my application on sept/ 17/ 2010


one more congratzzzzzzz  it seems its time for me to apply for my PCC ..  ... otherwise visa will be delayed because of pcc


----------



## iNinjaN

10mct said:


> CO assigned today.... Oct 2010 application
> 
> Any idea if any one has processed an non-english PCC without its English translation....?


Congrats!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

gesi said:


> I also have my case officer assigned today.....
> I lodged my application on sept/ 17/ 2010


Congo 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## KL_User

Good Luck to everyone !!!

Cheerios


----------



## Guest

I have decided that from now onwards, I will give congrats at the end of each day in bulk


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> I have decided that from now onwards, I will give congrats at the end of each day in bulk


agreed


----------



## Lawren4

10mct said:


> CO assigned today.... Oct 2010 application
> 
> Any idea if any one has processed an* non-english PCC* without its English translation....?


Pal,

you will get GRANT very soon, maybe next Monday!

good luck!

Lawrence


----------



## krishz

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Congratz SlimNoe...great news...even my CO is asking for my relationship proof which I sent a week ago but sdtill no improvement...
Good luck for your future in Aussielane....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## voddy

Hi Friends,

The 2 secondary applicants of mine have got their meds finalized & in the message it says ABPF only for both of them..mine haven't changed..

(I have front-loaded meds & pcc )

any comments?


----------



## voddy

*meds finalized?*

Hi Friends,

The 2 secondary applicants of mine have got their meds finalized & in the message it says ABPF only for both of them..mine haven't changed..

(I have front-loaded meds & pcc )

any comments?


----------



## kash2182

voddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> The 2 secondary applicants of mine have got their meds finalized & in the message it says ABPF only for both of them..mine haven't changed..
> 
> (I have front-loaded meds & pcc )
> 
> any comments?


Hi VODDY ,

Can you copy and paste your application status details on this thread,hidding your confidential details.


----------



## voddy

kash2182 said:


> Hi VODDY ,
> 
> Can you copy and paste your application status details on this thread,hidding your confidential details.


Application General Skilled Migration - 
24/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
24/03/2011 Application fee received Message 
me 
24/03/2011 Health requirements outstanding Message
21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
21/07/2011 HIV blood test referred Message

Person 2 
02/08/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message

Person 3 
03/08/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
21/07/2011 HIV blood test referred Message


----------



## voddy

now all i have to do is wait wait wait & wait....


----------



## Onynz

voddy said:


> now all i have to do is wait wait wait & wait....


Dont worry too much... if you yourself know that there nothing to wrong about your health.. everything would be fine..


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> Application General Skilled Migration -
> 24/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 24/03/2011 Application fee received Message
> me
> 24/03/2011 Health requirements outstanding Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 HIV blood test referred Message
> 
> Person 2
> 02/08/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 
> Person 3
> 03/08/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 HIV blood test referred Message



Errr where is the ABPF message?


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> Errr where is the ABPF message?


not the application is ABPF... 
message in front of the finalized med line has that ABPF thingi..

dats y i said the waiting has started for me..now nothing will change until i get grant & dat i hope before December..


----------



## Abdelrahman

Guys

Congrts to all who got the officer or the grant 

Any update or info about security checks progress ?

Abed


----------



## randy00710

*Good news*

Hi Guys,


I got my CO today, and they have sent me a mail requesting my PPC, educational stuff and family sponsor information, my agent has resubmitted it again, since i had done this stuff in march, due the the 18th march letter i received. Now are crossing my figures and hoping for the grant sooner, the agent told me it will take about 3 weeks to get the result.

MY info.. 20th November 2010 application 176 family sponsored, in IT.

Thanks to many of you out there special slimNeo and voddy for good advice... i hope it get it sooner.

Cheers mates


----------



## voddy

randy00710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I got my CO today, and they have sent me a mail requesting my PPC, educational stuff and family sponsor information, my agent has resubmitted it again, since i had done this stuff in march, due the the 18th march letter i received. Now are crossing my figures and hoping for the grant sooner, the agent told me it will take about 3 weeks to get the result.
> 
> MY info.. 20th November 2010 application 176 family sponsored, in IT.
> 
> Thanks to many of you out there special slimNeo and voddy for good advice... i hope it get it sooner.
> 
> Cheers mates


wow Randi...
congrates...

pls enter ur details in our spread sheet... best of luck with future..


----------



## melinscotland

Wahooo finally I have a co !!!! Herman you must either have yours or it will be soon ! They asked me to provide work details and I thought I attached meds but hadn't . So to add them on also !!! Nearly there  how long after I subitt will I have visa grant do you think ? 

Applied oct 2010 
Visa 176 family sponsor 
Got math 18 email 
4 the aug got co


----------



## voddy

melinscotland said:


> Wahooo finally I have a co !!!! Herman you must either have yours or it will be soon ! They asked me to provide work details and I thought I attached meds but hadn't . So to add them on also !!! Nearly there  how long after I subitt will I have visa grant do you think ?
> 
> Applied oct 2010
> Visa 176 family sponsor
> Got math 18 email
> 4 the aug got co


here goes my wishes... congratulations!!!!!

(boy I'm tired of this greeting today ) 

what do u mean by meds? medicals?? why have u not sent it previously?


----------



## melinscotland

Thanks  I thought I had up loaded the Medicals but I hadn't  I have them here so I've now put them on . They asked for work details from 2008 -2010 . Lucklily I have worked for the same company for 9 years so I can get that stuff wrote up today and signed by my boss and Attached on . I have a great boss


----------



## voddy

melinscotland said:


> Thanks  I thought I had up loaded the Medicals but I hadn't  I have them here so I've now put them on . They asked for work details from 2008 -2010 . Lucklily I have worked for the same company for 9 years so I can get that stuff wrote up today and signed by my boss and Attached on . I have a great boss


I still wonder how u missed the medicals. usually its the doc who send it to Sydney.. and now it might take some time for them to be finalized isn't it?


----------



## melinscotland

Sorry in my excitement I wrote Medicals ! I meant police Checks !!


----------



## neil_

*frontloading meds*

hi guys,

going by DIAC's processing speed which has recently picked up it wont be long before they reach mar-2011 (fingers crossed  )

i want to frontload my meds but my agent yesterday told me it wont make a diff if i did -- and i know she's wrong 

my question is, do i need to go through my agent for getting an appointment with the panel doc or can i do it myself and frontload directly?

also once the tests are done, will the doc send reports directly to diac? how long does it take for the entire process?

- any help appreciated .. thanks


----------



## melinscotland

Sorry in my excitement I wrote Medicals ! I meant police Checks !!


----------



## cic

neil_ said:


> hi guys,
> 
> going by DIAC's processing speed which has recently picked up it wont be long before they reach mar-2011 (fingers crossed  )
> 
> i want to frontload my meds but my agent yesterday told me it wont make a diff if i did -- and i know she's wrong
> 
> my question is, do i need to go through my agent for getting an appointment with the panel doc or can i do it myself and frontload directly?
> 
> also once the tests are done, will the doc send reports directly to diac? how long does it take for the entire process?
> 
> - any help appreciated .. thanks


i will go with agent as she knows more than us;

its her business to be updated


----------



## cic

melinscotland said:


> Wahooo finally I have a co !!!! Herman you must either have yours or it will be soon ! They asked me to provide work details and I thought I attached meds but hadn't . So to add them on also !!! Nearly there  how long after I subitt will I have visa grant do you think ?
> 
> Applied oct 2010
> Visa 176 family sponsor
> Got math 18 email
> 4 the aug got co


:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## vipat

*Received my visa!*

Hi Guys,

I have been a silent follower of this forum .. it has been most informative and encouraging to see people share their experiences and a lot of useful information.

I checked my online status today and found that my application has been approved!

Here is my info: 
176 Family Sponsored - Applied on 26/10/2010
Received the 18th March mail
Meds finalized on 06/06/2011
Visa approved on 04/08/2011 lane:

Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa


----------



## iNinjaN

vipat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum .. it has been most informative and encouraging to see people share their experiences and a lot of useful information.
> 
> I checked my online status today and found that my application has been approved!
> 
> Here is my info:
> 176 Family Sponsored - Applied on 26/10/2010
> Received the 18th March mail
> Meds finalized on 06/06/2011
> Visa approved on 04/08/2011 lane:
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa


Congrats vipat!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## cic

vipat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum .. it has been most informative and encouraging to see people share their experiences and a lot of useful information.
> 
> I checked my online status today and found that my application has been approved!
> 
> Here is my info:
> 176 Family Sponsored - Applied on 26/10/2010
> Received the 18th March mail
> Meds finalized on 06/06/2011
> Visa approved on 04/08/2011 lane:
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa


congrats vipat:juggle:

what proof did u submitted for proving your relative sponsorship?


----------



## HermanB

*Congratulations*

I just want to say congratz to everyone that has received CO's or visas, but at the same time I am so saddened to see that Lawrence and I still haven't heard a thing and it is really getting very worrying as it seems nothing is happening with our case. I just don't get it that so many other applicants are receiving news, and here we are with nothing .

All the best and once again, going to go off the forum for a while as I am a bit off about the whole situation. Thank you though for all the wishes and prayers from you guys.

Keep well!


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> The 2 secondary applicants of mine have got their meds finalized & in the message it says ABPF only for both of them..mine haven't changed..
> 
> (I have front-loaded meds & pcc )
> 
> any comments?


Althoug not updated your one is also finalised. If you want to confirm You can send an e mailto HOC. In my case my one finalised other two referred for a more than a week. So I sent an email to HOC and following day got the reply positive.


----------



## cic

aswe said:


> Althoug not updated your one is also finalised. If you want to confirm You can send an e mailto HOC. In my case my one finalised other two referred for a more than a week. So I sent an email to HOC and following day got the reply positive.


u mentioned TRN no. only to HOC or full details like passport no./ DOB etc...


----------



## chaminda.sampath

randy00710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I got my CO today, and they have sent me a mail requesting my PPC, educational stuff and family sponsor information, my agent has resubmitted it again, since i had done this stuff in march, due the the 18th march letter i received. Now are crossing my figures and hoping for the grant sooner, the agent told me it will take about 3 weeks to get the result.
> 
> MY info.. 20th November 2010 application 176 family sponsored, in IT.
> 
> Thanks to many of you out there special slimNeo and voddy for good advice... i hope it get it sooner.
> 
> Cheers mates


Worm Congat...


----------



## matchless

Wow...wow ....wow.....hearing so many good news from u guys for the past 2-3 days.  Congrats to all who got COs or grant:clap2:

Now, I really wish Herman be the next one to get the grant


----------



## Bunyip02

Another busy day!! Great to see some really good progress.

Congrats to all the lucky one's and best of luck to those sept/oct/nov applicants who's are left 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Gazza1977

Hi not sure if anyone can help! I'm doing a 176 state sponcer visa to south aus! We had our meds on 13th June and every thing is done! On the online track it's says meds finalised, then wen u got in to document says meds requested it's bin like this now since the 15th of July! can any one help???


----------



## vipat

cic said:


> congrats vipat:juggle:
> 
> what proof did u submitted for proving your relative sponsorship?


Thanks cic!

I had a letter from my sponsor stating that he will be sponsoring me, there is also a form (cant remember which one) that needs to be filled up by the sponsor. In addition, he/she needs to provide proof of sufficient funds.

Cheers!


----------



## vipat

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats vipat!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thank iNinjaN!

When are you making the move to Aus? and where to?


----------



## haseeb85uk

neil_ said:


> hi guys,
> 
> going by DIAC's processing speed which has recently picked up it wont be long before they reach mar-2011 (fingers crossed  )
> 
> i want to frontload my meds but my agent yesterday told me it wont make a diff if i did -- and i know she's wrong
> 
> my question is, do i need to go through my agent for getting an appointment with the panel doc or can i do it myself and frontload directly?
> 
> also once the tests are done, will the doc send reports directly to diac? how long does it take for the entire process?
> 
> - any help appreciated .. thanks


u can do it urself...my advice will be wait till september for the med and oct for the pcc


----------



## zurrieq

HermanB said:


> I just want to say congratz to everyone that has received CO's or visas, but at the same time I am so saddened to see that Lawrence and I still haven't heard a thing and it is really getting very worrying as it seems nothing is happening with our case. I just don't get it that so many other applicants are receiving news, and here we are with nothing .
> 
> All the best and once again, going to go off the forum for a while as I am a bit off about the whole situation. Thank you though for all the wishes and prayers from you guys.
> 
> Keep well!


HermanB, I also have not received news and my situation is very similar to yours. I try to keep positive and allow for more time. Each case is different and timelines vary depending on many factors. For example I noticed that family sponsored are going faster - I assume that there is a team that does family sponsored only. Other factors such as dependents and prior temporary visas or work in Australia have an effect on priority as well - I think.

We are hearing about many VISA grants lately which is very positive I think and means that they are making good progress on 175 VISAS.


----------



## zurrieq

Bunyip02 said:


> Another busy day!! Great to see some really good progress.
> 
> Congrats to all the lucky one's and best of luck to those sept/oct/nov applicants who's are left 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Thanks mate. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## melinscotland

zurrieq said:


> HermanB, I also have not received news and my situation is very similar to yours. I try to keep positive and allow for more time. Each case is different and timelines vary depending on many factors. For example I noticed that family sponsored are going faster - I assume that there is a team that does family sponsored only. Other factors such as dependents and prior temporary visas or work in Australia have an effect on priority as well - I think.
> 
> We are hearing about many VISA grants lately which is very positive I think and means that they are making good progress on 175 VISAS.


HermanB I'm thinking of you guys ! Don't give up hope I'm willing you guys gets yours soon !! I can't be long now xxxx


----------



## alfiat

It has indeed been an active 2-3 days. Voddy's spreadsheet is really filling up fast. Congrats to all who received CO or grants!


----------



## melinscotland

How do I see the spreadsheet ?


----------



## Onynz

melinscotland said:


> How do I see the spreadsheet ?


Voddy's Spreadsheet


----------



## codename

congrats to everyone ... 
i m still waiting ...am GSM 175 27th oct 2010 applicant 
occupation electronics engineer....

on one side i am happy for others who get the visa , on another side ...i am sad why my application still no news ...

anyhow ...just pray , wait patiently


----------



## nookie

Onynz said:


> This would have been the update I was waiting for if I wasn't allocated or granted a visa yet...at least after like 3 weeks of silence they were able to get past a month in allocation (from July 10 to august 10 )


Can I ask how you got allocated a CO through a PLE, what does that mean?


----------



## alfiat

codename said:


> congrats to everyone ...
> i m still waiting ...am GSM 175 27th oct 2010 applicant
> occupation electronics engineer....
> 
> on one side i am happy for others who get the visa , on another side ...i am sad why my application still no news ...
> 
> anyhow ...just pray , wait patiently



Hi codename. I am in the same boat as you......applied just a few days after. Hope we receive good news soon.

btw, pls help to input your details in Voddy's form: Voddy's form


----------



## Lawren4

codename said:


> congrats to everyone ...
> i m still waiting ...am GSM 175 27th oct 2010 applicant
> occupation electronics engineer....
> 
> on one side i am happy for others who get the visa , on another side ...i am sad why my application still no news ...
> 
> anyhow ...just pray , wait patiently


actually different countries has different "potential" priority

for instance, indian applicants are faster than chinese......


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> hi guys,
> 
> going by DIAC's processing speed which has recently picked up it wont be long before they reach mar-2011 (fingers crossed  )
> 
> i want to frontload my meds but my agent yesterday told me it wont make a diff if i did -- and i know she's wrong
> 
> my question is, do i need to go through my agent for getting an appointment with the panel doc or can i do it myself and frontload directly?
> 
> also once the tests are done, will the doc send reports directly to diac? how long does it take for the entire process?
> 
> - any help appreciated .. thanks


meds are totally independant of agent... You can download the forms & go to a panel doctor..dats it
but its always better to inform ur agent before you do this..to maintain the good rapport ... 
but u'll have to send pcc thru agent anyways..
my agent is Ausy based..he advised me to frontload things..Im also march 2011

good luck!


----------



## voddy

vipat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum .. it has been most informative and encouraging to see people share their experiences and a lot of useful information.
> 
> I checked my online status today and found that my application has been approved!
> 
> Here is my info:
> 176 Family Sponsored - Applied on 26/10/2010
> Received the 18th March mail
> Meds finalized on 06/06/2011
> Visa approved on 04/08/2011 lane:
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa


hey congrates..I thought of you while i go thru the spreadsheet...  and there you are...


----------



## neil_

voddy said:


> meds are totally independant of agent... You can download the forms & go to a panel doctor..dats it
> but its always better to inform ur agent before you do this..to maintain the good rapport ...
> but u'll have to send pcc thru agent anyways..
> my agent is Ausy based..he advised me to frontload things..Im also march 2011
> 
> good luck!


thanks voddy!

yep i'll talk to her today and try convincing her how much it wud help to have docs in place when the CO comes along!

excitement is building up slowly but surely even for us Mar-11 and beyond applicants with each good news we see


----------



## Lawren4

neil_ said:


> thanks voddy!
> 
> yep i'll talk to her today and try convincing her how much it wud help to have docs in place when the CO comes along!
> 
> excitement is building up slowly but surely even for us Mar-11 and beyond applicants with each good news we see


neil,

first, wish you best of luck!

second, no offence, i just find one thing "funny": you are trying to convince your agent some DIAC policy, instead of the contrast. then what's the value of your agent?

btw, i don't use agent.

Lawrence


----------



## melinscotland

Wahoooo ! Visa granted I can't quite believe it !! Got co yesterday was to supply police check which I thought ihad attached an hadnt ! Clarify some work details an today my visa was granted !!! I have to enter by 5th April 2012  

Thankyou all so much for all your help this thread has Been amazing ! I hope everyone gets there dream like I have mine  

Applied oct 2010
Visa 176 family sponsor
Co 4th aug 
Visa granted 5th aug 2010
Co team 4 ! 

Wahoooo oz here I come


----------



## aswe

cic said:


> u mentioned TRN no. only to HOC or full details like passport no./ DOB etc...


I sent full details. TRN, separate details of three applicant(name,DOB,PPNo). They replied me withing 12 hours althou their normal reply time is 2 days.


----------



## statue

melinscotland said:


> Wahoooo ! Visa granted I can't quite believe it !! Got co yesterday was to supply police check which I thought ihad attached an hadnt ! Clarify some work details an today my visa was granted !!! I have to enter by 5th April 2012
> 
> Thankyou all so much for all your help this thread has Been amazing ! I hope everyone gets there dream like I have mine
> 
> Applied oct 2010
> Visa 176 family sponsor
> Co 4th aug
> Visa granted 5th aug 2010
> Co team 4 !
> 
> Wahoooo oz here I come


Hey, congratulations !!:clap2::clap2:
What a surprise!


----------



## melinscotland

statue said:


> Hey, congratulations !!:clap2::clap2:
> What a surprise!


Thank you I cant believe it


----------



## melinscotland

Can anyone tell me when I make the second payment on my 176 visa . I read the other day you only pay it if to have dependants ? Is this right ? I can find anything about paying it from my co ? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Maz25

melinscotland said:


> Can anyone tell me when I make the second payment on my 176 visa . I read the other day you only pay it if to have dependants ? Is this right ? I can find anything about paying it from my co ?
> 
> Thanks guys


It's only payable if you have dependants who are in need of English tuition to increase their language skills.


Congratulations on getting your visa. Fingers crossed, they'll start processing 2011 applications soon and I can also be finally on my way.


----------



## vipat

voddy said:


> hey congrates..I thought of you while i go thru the spreadsheet...  and there you are...


Thanks Voddy


----------



## melinscotland

Maz25 said:


> It's only payable if you have dependants who are in need of English tuition to increase their language skills.
> 
> Congratulations on getting your visa. Fingers crossed, they'll start processing 2011 applications soon and I can also be finally on my way.


Thanks for the info that is also good
News ! I can maybe fly sooner if I now have the extra funds


----------



## voddy

melinscotland said:


> Thanks for the info that is also good
> News ! I can maybe fly sooner if I now have the extra funds


congrates! its supper fast!!!! yey!

Nice to see DIAC in top gear


----------



## voddy

We should praise the work of DIAC as grants are raining. They seem to be doing a superb job. 
when it's slow we complain so they owe some gratitude too


----------



## Maz25

voddy said:


> We should praise the work of DIAC as grants are raining. They seem to be doing a superb job.
> when it's slow we complain so they owe some gratitude too



I'll thank them when I have my visa in hand. 

Jokes aside though, whilst the official update shows a movement of only 6 days in their processing speed, it does seem that they have been working quite hard in the last week.
Now, if they would just accelerate ever so slightly and get to the 2011 applicants, I'll be more than happy to sing them even more praises.


----------



## voddy

Maz25 said:


> I'll thank them when I have my visa in hand.
> 
> Jokes aside though, whilst the official update shows a movement of only 6 days in their processing speed, it does seem that they have been working quite hard in the last week.
> Now, if they would just accelerate ever so slightly and get to the 2011 applicants, I'll be more than happy to sing them even more praises.


of course..


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> We should praise the work of DIAC as grants are raining. They seem to be doing a superb job.
> when it's slow we complain so they owe some gratitude too


Well said 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Indus

Congratulations to all the new visa holders. I don't have anything to update. Got my CO on 6th of June and NO visa yet. I can not blame DIAC for that. It's the PCC for my wife which is pending. We have applied for it on 14th of last month. We have visited couple of times in our local police station but no luck. I am really getting bore now out of all these things.


----------



## voddy

Indus said:


> Congratulations to all the new visa holders. I don't have anything to update. Got my CO on 6th of June and NO visa yet. I can not blame DIAC for that. It's the PCC for my wife which is pending. We have applied for it on 14th of last month. We have visited couple of times in our local police station but no luck. I am really getting bore now out of all these things.


Kitne Paas Kitne Door ...


----------



## Indus

voddy said:


> Kitne Paas Kitne Door ...


You are right voddy. It's so painful. I got PCC from Australia in week time. My PCC was also granted on the same day I have applied. My wife's PCC got a bit complicated as her passport was issued from different passport office. Our 70 days will be over by 14th of this month.


----------



## raw007

Dec 2010 Applied for 176 family sponsor,Electronics Engineer.Good news about processing speed from this forum.Best of luck to all the applicant.Looks like I should do my Med and PCC in september. Any comments on this friends?


----------



## voddy

Indus said:


> You are right voddy. It's so painful. I got PCC from Australia in week time. My PCC was also granted on the same day I have applied. My wife's PCC got a bit complicated as her passport was issued from different passport office. Our 70 days will be over by 14th of this month.


keep on bugging them..thats the way thru..visit them everyday if you can until you get it to ur hand. (you can even do the chocolate trick - Gavrav knows this )


----------



## Indus

voddy said:


> keep on bugging them..thats the way thru..visit them everyday if you can until you get it to ur hand. (you can even do the chocolate trick - Gavrav knows this )


Yeah, I will go today as well. I have just called up the cop and they told me it's ready to go to commisioner office tomorrow. I am still not convinced. I will go to police station and get the reference number from them. I am expecting to receive her PCC by next weekend and grant asd well


----------



## voddy

raw007 said:


> Dec 2010 Applied for 176 family sponsor,Electronics Engineer.Good news about processing speed from this forum.Best of luck to all the applicant.Looks like I should do my Med and PCC in september. Any comments on this friends?


I would have done that if I were you. Im march applicant front-loaded my meds/pcc just for no reason


----------



## voddy

Is it ok to inquire from HOC directly without contacting agent? have anyone of u done this?


----------



## randy00710

*Visa granted today*

Hi guys 

I was blessed with the visa today in the afternoon, i was shocked... now i going to submit my passports for stamps.

I am sure all of you out there will have thier visa quite sooner... thanks guys for being there for me... now i heaps of planning to do...

God Bless all of you our there and may you get your visa grants sooner.

Cheers Mates !!!

Randy:focus:





voddy said:


> Is it ok to inquire from HOC directly without contacting agent? have anyone of u done this?


----------



## kash2182

randy00710 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was blessed with the visa today in the afternoon, i was shocked... now i going to submit my passports for stamps.
> 
> I am sure all of you out there will have thier visa quite sooner... thanks guys for being there for me... now i heaps of planning to do...
> 
> God Bless all of you our there and may you get your visa grants sooner.
> 
> Cheers Mates !!!
> 
> Randy:focus:


Hi Randy congrats ... Can you please share your timelines


----------



## statue

randy00710 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was blessed with the visa today in the afternoon, i was shocked... now i going to submit my passports for stamps.
> 
> I am sure all of you out there will have thier visa quite sooner... thanks guys for being there for me... now i heaps of planning to do...
> 
> God Bless all of you our there and may you get your visa grants sooner.
> 
> Cheers Mates !!!
> 
> Randy:focus:


Many congratulations randy007010 :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lawren4

randy00710 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was blessed with the visa today in the afternoon, i was shocked... now i going to submit my passports for stamps.
> 
> I am sure all of you out there will have thier visa quite sooner... thanks guys for being there for me... now i heaps of planning to do...
> 
> God Bless all of you our there and may you get your visa grants sooner.
> 
> Cheers Mates !!!
> 
> Randy:focus:



hi randy,

many congratz!

pls share ur time line & occupation.

Lawrence


----------



## tycsee

Lawren4 said:


> hi randy,
> 
> many congratz!
> 
> pls share ur time line & occupation.
> 
> Lawrence


He is a 20 nov applicant n got the 18th march email.


----------



## tycsee

Lawrence

He is a 20 nov applicant n got the 18th march email.


----------



## neil_

randy00710 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was blessed with the visa today in the afternoon, i was shocked... now i going to submit my passports for stamps.
> 
> I am sure all of you out there will have thier visa quite sooner... thanks guys for being there for me... now i heaps of planning to do...
> 
> God Bless all of you our there and may you get your visa grants sooner.
> 
> Cheers Mates !!!
> 
> Randy:focus:



Many Congrats randy!! :clap2:


----------



## nookie

*Why ask for work details one more time?*



melinscotland said:


> Sorry in my excitement I wrote Medicals ! I meant police Checks !!


Why DIAC asked for work ref. from 2008-2010, haven't your provided this earlier when you lodged your application?


----------



## melinscotland

nookie said:


> Why DIAC asked for work ref. from 2008-2010, haven't your provided this earlier when you lodged your application?


I have no idea ! I have worked for the same company for 8 years yet that's the only years they asked for ? I just scanned In the contracts for 2008 and 2010 and got my poor boss to write yet another letter . They were attached on the thursday afternoon and visa was granted by 7am on fri morning uk time ! Super fast ! I'm still in shock !


----------



## melinscotland

melinscotland said:


> I have no idea ! I have worked for the same company for 8 years yet that's the only years they asked for ? I just scanned In the contracts for 2008 and 2010 and got my poor boss to write yet another letter . They were attached on the thursday afternoon and visa was granted by 7am on fri morning uk time ! Super fast ! I'm still in shock !


My skill assessment was
Also in great detail and I passed on that no problem . I am a depute manager of a children's nursery coming into oz a a nursery co ordinitor . Maybe it's to with the job ?


----------



## nookie

melinscotland said:


> I have no idea ! I have worked for the same company for 8 years yet that's the only years they asked for ? I just scanned In the contracts for 2008 and 2010 and got my poor boss to write yet another letter . They were attached on the thursday afternoon and visa was granted by 7am on fri morning uk time ! Super fast ! I'm still in shock !


So a million congratulations for you 
I want to ask my question in different words, did you supply this very same evidence (work from 2008-2010) earlier? or not...


----------



## melinscotland

nookie said:


> So a million congratulations for you
> I want to ask my question in different words, did you supply this very same evidence (work from 2008-2010) earlier? or not...


Thank you  
No I had not supplied any work document direct . I assumed they would use the info from my skill assessment from tra . I did my visa myself and I followed the check list of document on the e visa. now I think on it there was no mention that I can remember of them asking for work related stuff other than the letter to conform skill assessment was a success . Which I did provide .


----------



## FDV

Fellow GSMs, I have been a silent follower of this forum for quite a while so I thought it might be good idea to give back a little.

Below please find my details:

Visa: 175
E-lodgment date: 27 Aug 2010 (No Agent)
CO assigned: 05 Aug 2011 (Team 6)
Profession: Accountant
Outstanding information: Evidence of specific work experience (Meds and PCC have been front loaded)

There is some hope for us accountants.

Be blessed.


----------



## alfiat

FDV said:


> Fellow GSMs, I have been a silent follower of this forum for quite a while so I thought it might be good idea to give back a little.
> 
> Below please find my details:
> 
> Visa: 175
> E-lodgment date: 27 Aug 2010 (No Agent)
> CO assigned: 05 Aug 2011 (Team 6)
> Profession: Accountant
> Outstanding information: Evidence of specific work experience (Meds and PCC have been front loaded)
> 
> There is some hope for us accountants.
> 
> Be blessed.


Congrats on your CO grant. Your update certainly brings relief to those who have not been assigned COs. At least we know DIAC is still clearing August applicants.


----------



## Lawren4

tycsee said:


> Lawrence
> 
> He is a 20 nov applicant n got the 18th march email.


thank you tycsee


----------



## cic

voddy said:


> Is it ok to inquire from HOC directly without contacting agent? have anyone of u done this?


u can email them directly


----------



## cic

raw007 said:


> Dec 2010 Applied for 176 family sponsor,Electronics Engineer.Good news about processing speed from this forum.Best of luck to all the applicant.Looks like I should do my Med and PCC in september. Any comments on this friends?


wait for it


----------



## cic

aswe said:


> I sent full details. TRN, separate details of three applicant(name,DOB,PPNo). They replied me withing 12 hours althou their normal reply time is 2 days.


----------



## cic

vipat said:


> Thanks cic!
> 
> I had a letter from my sponsor stating that he will be sponsoring me, there is also a form (cant remember which one) that needs to be filled up by the sponsor. In addition, he/she needs to provide proof of sufficient funds.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## cic




----------



## iNinjaN

melinscotland said:


> Wahoooo ! Visa granted I can't quite believe it !! Got co yesterday was to supply police check which I thought ihad attached an hadnt ! Clarify some work details an today my visa was granted !!! I have to enter by 5th April 2012
> 
> Thankyou all so much for all your help this thread has Been amazing ! I hope everyone gets there dream like I have mine
> 
> Applied oct 2010
> Visa 176 family sponsor
> Co 4th aug
> Visa granted 5th aug 2010
> Co team 4 !
> 
> Wahoooo oz here I come


Congrats!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN

randy00710 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was blessed with the visa today in the afternoon, i was shocked... now i going to submit my passports for stamps.
> 
> I am sure all of you out there will have thier visa quite sooner... thanks guys for being there for me... now i heaps of planning to do...
> 
> God Bless all of you our there and may you get your visa grants sooner.
> 
> Cheers Mates !!!
> 
> Randy:focus:


Congrats!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## toti

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Wow

many congrats Neo

we all here in the forum happy for you 

GOD bless you and wish you all the best in your life in oz land


----------



## toti

voddy said:


> Application General Skilled Migration -
> 24/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 24/03/2011 Application fee received Message
> me
> 24/03/2011 Health requirements outstanding Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 HIV blood test referred Message
> 
> Person 2
> 02/08/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 
> Person 3
> 03/08/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 21/07/2011 HIV blood test referred Message




hi voddy 

mine is the same , my wife and kid was finalized in 2 days time but mine is still showing received , we should wait more little bit time ..


----------



## nookie

melinscotland said:


> Thank you
> No I had not supplied any work document direct . I assumed they would use the info from my skill assessment from tra . I did my visa myself and I followed the check list of document on the e visa. now I think on it there was no mention that I can remember of them asking for work related stuff other than the letter to conform skill assessment was a success . Which I did provide .


Well they did ask for it, at least on my application, here is some of my document checklist
28/06/2011 Evidence of overseas qualifications Required Message
28/06/2011 Evidence of skills assessment Required Message
28/06/2011 Evidence of Specific Work Experience Required Message
28/06/2011 Evidence of work experience Required Message
May be that wasn't the case for you, but anyhow congrats again, and thanks for taking the time to answer my inquiry


----------



## raw007

cic said:


> wait for it


Looks like most of the september 175/176 family sponsor are already allocated with CO.May be in this August all october and november applicant will get CO.Best of luck friends
With this speed I am expecting to get CO in mid October for my Dec 2010 application 176 family sponsor. Or I am wrong ? any comments on this friends


----------



## melinscotland

raw007 said:


> Looks like most of the september 175/176 family sponsor are already allocated with CO.May be in this August all october and november applicant will get CO.Best of luck friends
> With this speed I am expecting to get CO in mid October for my Dec 2010 application 176 family sponsor. Or I am wrong ? any comments on this friends


I was the end of oct and I got case office on thurs and then sent few more documents that were required and it was granted by Friday morning ! So they may be in nov already ! They have defo picked up speed  good luck x


----------



## randy00710

*Thank you*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your great wishes, i am very sure the speed DIAC is working, you should all get your visa very soon.

I am 176 family sponsored
applied on 20 nov - online
received 18th march letter
ICT business Analysis
CO 4/8/2011
visa granted 5/8/2011

My is to push your agent otherwise nothing will happen.

Good luck to all of you out there and may God Bless you all to grant your visa soon, so you could share the same happiness as me.

Cheer Mate's


----------



## tycsee

randy00710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all your great wishes, i am very sure the speed DIAC is working, you should all get your visa very soon.
> 
> I am 176 family sponsored
> applied on 20 nov - online
> received 18th march letter
> ICT business Analysis
> CO 4/8/2011
> visa granted 5/8/2011
> 
> My is to push your agent otherwise nothing will happen.
> 
> Good luck to all of you out there and may God Bless you all to grant your visa soon, so you could share the same happiness as me.
> 
> Cheer Mate's


Hope they post actual dates on the site now. Aug 16 seems incorrect when many Sep Oct Nov apps are allocated now. 

All the best.


----------



## aswe

voddy said:


> Is it ok to inquire from HOC directly without contacting agent? have anyone of u done this?


Yes I did, bypassing the agent. they replied directly to me.


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Yes I did, bypassing the agent. they replied directly to me.


thanks


----------



## Sneha5

SlimNeo said:


> HI All,
> I have a grate news to share with you all.. !!!
> 
> I got my grant today morning !!!
> 
> I got CO on 01 August and she asked for my wedding pics and wedding invitation.
> Agent submitted 3 pics and invitation card by 02 August by EOD. then today around 3:30 pm Aus time my status has changed to Application approved.
> 
> I thank you all for the support and help.. It really help me to live this 8 months of waiting time...
> 
> I pray for every one who wait for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> 
> -Neo-


Many congrads Neo. Wishing you and your family all the very best! 
And I like to wish all others too who have been getting their grants.... Those waiting... your day will come soon.... Good luck


----------



## statue

I am waiting the first good news of this week. Let's hope the monsoon of rains of visas continues...


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Submitted all the documents requested by my CO on 29th of July but so far no reply from her...so what shall I do now??? Shall I raise another PLE???? or just wait??? 

Please guide me.......


----------



## rozam

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted all the documents requested by my CO on 29th of July but so far no reply from her...so what shall I do now??? Shall I raise another PLE???? or just wait???
> 
> Please guide me.......


Wait, you will have your visa by the end of August


guys where is HErmanB any news on him?
I am flying to Sydney in Spetember lane:


----------



## JohnAnton

accountants seem to be processed slowly


----------



## Lawren4

DIAC has holiday today. I called DIAC at 9:45am OZ time but the phone automatically told me it is holiday today so the operator system was closed


----------



## statue

Lawren4 said:


> DIAC has holiday today. I called DIAC at 9:45am OZ time but the phone automatically told me it is holiday today so the operator system was closed


I think its a long holiday, isn't it? We also did not see any activity yesterday.


----------



## statue

statue said:


> I think its a long holiday, isn't it? We also did not see any activity yesterday.


But today's holiday is not mentioned here:
Public holidays - australia.gov.au


----------



## toti

statue said:


> I think its a long holiday, isn't it? We also did not see any activity yesterday.


i really did check the government site and found that there is no public holiday on 9-aug-2011 , did check all local public holidays for NSW & SA and found nothing !!


----------



## deeptss

toti said:


> i really did check the government site and found that there is no public holiday on 9-aug-2011 , did check all local public holidays for NSW & SA and found nothing !!


Even the E business systems is not working .. :juggle:


----------



## statue

toti said:


> i really did check the government site and found that there is no public holiday on 9-aug-2011 , did check all local public holidays for NSW & SA and found nothing !!


You are right, I've also checked and found nothing. I think they are relaxing after massive hardwork of last week


----------



## toti

statue said:


> But today's holiday is not mentioned here:
> Public holidays - australia.gov.au


may be it's wrong message or probably it 's canned camera !!


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> DIAC has holiday today. I called DIAC at 9:45am OZ time but the phone automatically told me it is holiday today so the operator system was closed


Are you sure? I just tried to call to verify and got into the call queue. Didnt wait coz it will take long.


----------



## statue

toti said:


> may be it's wrong message or probably it 's canned camera !!


DIAC shop closed for today (in fact without being opened), I hope we hear some good news tomorrow morning :juggle:


----------



## JohnAnton

I've called my relative who lives in australia. she has no knowledge of any australian holiday today.


Maybe they are having a department exclusive holiday.


----------



## krishz

rozam said:


> Wait, you will have your visa by the end of August
> 
> 
> guys where is HErmanB any news on him?
> I am flying to Sydney in Spetember lane:


Thanks rozam...Wishing your words come true...The day I receive my visa it would be the best day of my life....


----------



## voddy

aswe said:


> Yes I did, bypassing the agent. they replied directly to me.


Hi aswe,

I mailed them and yes! they have replied following day saying all 3 meds are finalized in my case. 

thanks!


----------



## lbpbab

*Other holidays in August 2011 in Australia*

* Northern Territory Picnic Day ―Monday, August 1, 2011
* Ramadan begins ―Monday, August 1, 2011
** Tisha B'Av ―Tuesday, August 9, 2011*
* Assumption of Mary ―Monday, August 15, 2011


----------



## kash2182

lbpbab said:


> Other holidays in August 2011 in Australia
> 
> * Northern Territory Picnic Day ―Monday, August 1, 2011
> * Ramadan begins ―Monday, August 1, 2011
> * Tisha B'Av ―Tuesday, August 9, 2011
> * Assumption of Mary ―Monday, August 15, 2011


I think it close because of census day in Australia


----------



## geek

*E-business*

Hi,

Just checked my online status. I found everythings changes from 'required' to 'met':clap2:. I havn't been contaced by a CO. I'm a 14th January 2011 applicant - 175 visa. I did recieve the 18th March mail. Just wondering anyone knows what is the next step!

Thanks in advance


----------



## kash2182

geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked my online status. I found everythings changes from 'required' to 'met':clap2:. I havn't been contaced by a CO. I'm a 14th January 2011 applicant - 175 visa. I did recieve the 18th March mail. Just wondering anyone knows what is the next step!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Thanks geek for the update ... Can you please share your occupation code, country you're from and also what was the date in online status when your application status change to process further or met?


----------



## kash2182

geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked my online status. I found everythings changes from 'required' to 'met':clap2:. I havn't been contaced by a CO. I'm a 14th January 2011 applicant - 175 visa. I did recieve the 18th March mail. Just wondering anyone knows what is the next step!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Next step for you would be get your medical and PCC done , if is frontloaded then you will get a direct grant


----------



## geek

kash2182 said:


> Next step for you would be get your medical and PCC done , if is frontloaded then you will get a direct grant



Thanks kash2182. I have fronloaded everything. Very excited at the moment.


----------



## iNinjaN

geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked my online status. I found everythings changes from 'required' to 'met':clap2:. I havn't been contaced by a CO. I'm a 14th January 2011 applicant - 175 visa. I did recieve the 18th March mail. Just wondering anyone knows what is the next step!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congrats!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## statue

geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked my online status. I found everythings changes from 'required' to 'met':clap2:. I havn't been contaced by a CO. I'm a 14th January 2011 applicant - 175 visa. I did recieve the 18th March mail. Just wondering anyone knows what is the next step!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congratulations for getting CO:clap2::clap2:


----------



## statue

lbpbab said:


> *Other holidays in August 2011 in Australia*
> 
> * Northern Territory Picnic Day ―Monday, August 1, 2011
> * Ramadan begins ―Monday, August 1, 2011
> ** Tisha B'Av ―Tuesday, August 9, 2011*
> * Assumption of Mary ―Monday, August 15, 2011


Can you please share the source/link of this information, I was unable to see it anywhere...


----------



## geek

kash2182 said:


> Thanks geek for the update ... Can you please share your occupation code, country you're from and also what was the date in online status when your application status change to process further or met?


I can't remember the occupation code but it is engineering technologist. I am from Bangladesh, but I have studied and working in the UK and living here for nearly eight years. I have just checked today and found everything changed to 'met'.

Thanks everyone for the wishes and I shall keep my fingers crossed to get the visa soon.


----------



## lbpbab

statue said:


> Can you please share the source/link of this information, I was unable to see it anywhere...


http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/australia/


----------



## statue

lbpbab said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/australia/[/url




Thanks


----------



## lbpbab

statue said:


> Thanks


You're welcome


----------



## Carol E

:wave:
Hello all My frineds ,

Sorry for being absent for long time and Congratulation to all who received grant letter last days :clap2::clap2: !!!

I am very busy these days, we booked flight on 23 / 9 / 2011 lane: hope everything will be OK


----------



## iNinjaN

Carol E said:


> :wave:
> Hello all My frineds ,
> 
> Sorry for being absent for long time and Congratulation to all who received grant letter last days :clap2::clap2: !!!
> 
> I am very busy these days, we booked flight on 23 / 9 / 2011 lane: hope everything will be OK


Ahh congrats!!! Which city you r planning to go?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Lawren4

Carol E said:


> :wave:
> Hello all My frineds ,
> 
> Sorry for being absent for long time and Congratulation to all who received grant letter last days :clap2::clap2: !!!
> 
> I am very busy these days, we booked flight on 23 / 9 / 2011 lane: hope everything will be OK


all the best!
Mel or Syd?

Lawrence


----------



## voddy

Carol E said:


> :wave:
> Hello all My frineds ,
> 
> Sorry for being absent for long time and Congratulation to all who received grant letter last days :clap2::clap2: !!!
> 
> I am very busy these days, we booked flight on 23 / 9 / 2011 lane: hope everything will be OK


wow..nice to hear that..

eager to know about the destinations..


----------



## raw007

Dec 2010 176 family sponsor applicant. I'm curious to know if all the sepetember applicant 175/176 has been allocated a CO or not? If so then after Oct, Nov my turn will come :juggle::juggle:


----------



## krishz

lbpbab said:


> *Other holidays in August 2011 in Australia*
> 
> * Northern Territory Picnic Day ―Monday, August 1, 2011
> * Ramadan begins ―Monday, August 1, 2011
> ** Tisha B'Av ―Tuesday, August 9, 2011*
> * Assumption of Mary ―Monday, August 15, 2011


Hi Ibpbab,

I received a mail from my CO yesterday so they were working.....


----------



## krishz

Carol E said:


> :wave:
> Hello all My frineds ,
> 
> Sorry for being absent for long time and Congratulation to all who received grant letter last days :clap2::clap2: !!!
> 
> I am very busy these days, we booked flight on 23 / 9 / 2011 lane: hope everything will be OK


Good luck Carol E....


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Ibpbab,
> 
> I received a mail from my CO yesterday so they were working.....


how did it go?


----------



## HermanB

*Batched*

Hey everyone, sorry for the absence, I am just at the point of not knowing what the heck is going on, lol. I still see so many people getting visas which is very good and congratz to them! I just wonder what the reasoning is behind DIAC's processing.

On another note, I was not sure if I should post this, because it does not mean much, but here goes. I phoned DIAC on Monday and got through to a very nice operator at last. He told me our case was 'batched' on the 4th of August and that we can expect a case officer very soon, but even so, it can mean a few weeks. At least it is some news, but will only be relieved once we have our visa, lol.

Good luck to everyone and have a wonderful day/evening.

HermanB


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for the absence, I am just at the point of not knowing what the heck is going on, lol. I still see so many people getting visas which is very good and congratz to them! I just wonder what the reasoning is behind DIAC's processing.
> 
> On another note, I was not sure if I should post this, because it does not mean much, but here goes. I phoned DIAC on Monday and got through to a very nice operator at last. He told me our case was 'batched' on the 4th of August and that we can expect a case officer very soon, but even so, it can mean a few weeks. At least it is some news, but will only be relieved once we have our visa, lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and have a wonderful day/evening.
> 
> HermanB


wow Herman, that's quite a bit of news indeed..yes now it's clear that u'll get a CO soon..

good luck!!!


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for the absence, I am just at the point of not knowing what the heck is going on, lol. I still see so many people getting visas which is very good and congratz to them! I just wonder what the reasoning is behind DIAC's processing.
> 
> On another note, I was not sure if I should post this, because it does not mean much, but here goes. I phoned DIAC on Monday and got through to a very nice operator at last. He told me our case was 'batched' on the 4th of August and that we can expect a case officer very soon, but even so, it can mean a few weeks. At least it is some news, but will only be relieved once we have our visa, lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and have a wonderful day/evening.
> 
> HermanB


i tried to check if i'm batched by calling DIAC this morning(around 9:00am OZ time), but the first time i was connected to an female operator very quickly(almost no waiting) after telling her i was GSM 175 applicant, she told me soem time line sucn as 18--24 months and suddenly the line was redirected to the waiting music!!!

then after another long waiting, the line is on but noisy and i cannot hear the operator very clearly. i kept asking if i was on the next batch for case officer allocation, but the female operator kept saying some meaningless offcial words. finally the line was lost unexpectedly......

i called DIAC three times and the operators i encountered were all not so nice....and all female....

no offense to female, but HermanB's nice operator seemed male......

Lawrence


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for the absence, I am just at the point of not knowing what the heck is going on, lol. I still see so many people getting visas which is very good and congratz to them! I just wonder what the reasoning is behind DIAC's processing.
> 
> On another note, I was not sure if I should post this, because it does not mean much, but here goes. I phoned DIAC on Monday and got through to a very nice operator at last. He told me our case was 'batched' on the 4th of August and that we can expect a case officer very soon, but even so, it can mean a few weeks. At least it is some news, but will only be relieved once we have our visa, lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and have a wonderful day/evening.
> 
> HermanB


Herman

Congrats
it means much more than your expectation

you have front loaded all required docs , i belive that your grant will comes directly 

or at least CO will ask for updated form 80 that's it 

Keep the Faith


----------



## toti

Guys


i'm trying to check my status online but it dosent work ... any planing maintainace today ?


----------



## Isagani

A while back, I'm trying to access my visa status online and notice that it's very slow to load the pages. I just waited a few more minutes and I was able to proceed. So, I guess it's just a bit slow today. 



toti said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> i'm trying to check my status online but it dosent work ... any planing maintainace today ?


----------



## Lawren4

toti said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> i'm trying to check my status online but it dosent work ... any planing maintainace today ?


toti,

i can't check status online, either. seems not work for the whole day today


----------



## toti

Lawren4 said:


> toti,
> 
> i can't check status online, either. seems not work for the whole day today




i think this is the reason


*Wednesdays
Every Wednesday from 5 am to 7 am AEST (GMT + 10).

The following systems may become unavailable during the above times:

eLodgement (eVisa and Citizenship) 
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) 
LEGENDcom. 
Should you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time you are encouraged to try again after 7 am AEST (GMT + 10).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.*

Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


----------



## Guest

geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked my online status. I found everythings changes from 'required' to 'met':clap2:. I havn't been contaced by a CO. I'm a 14th January 2011 applicant - 175 visa. I did recieve the 18th March mail. Just wondering anyone knows what is the next step!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Take a look at my signature. Your case seems exactly equivalent to mine. I am Analyst Programmer in Pakistan and my status changed to 'Application Being Processed Further' with EVERYTHING MET except PCC + Medicals (I didn't frontload) on 27/7/2011. I also didn't receive any mail from my CO so I decided to call and found out my application is going through 'routine normal processing' which can take many months. I got a response from CO on a different matter for which I had raised a query and he further explained that my application is undergoing checks by an external agency which can take many months. So DO call them and get a status update (don't raise a PLE because that just makes them mad).


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for the absence, I am just at the point of not knowing what the heck is going on, lol. I still see so many people getting visas which is very good and congratz to them! I just wonder what the reasoning is behind DIAC's processing.
> 
> On another note, I was not sure if I should post this, because it does not mean much, but here goes. I phoned DIAC on Monday and got through to a very nice operator at last. He told me our case was 'batched' on the 4th of August and that we can expect a case officer very soon, but even so, it can mean a few weeks. At least it is some news, but will only be relieved once we have our visa, lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and have a wonderful day/evening.
> 
> HermanB


Many congrats man!!!! Here is something to cheer you up:

1. I called on July 1 2011 and was told my application 'has been allocated to a certain area and will be processed with the next batch of applications'.

2. I called on July 15 2011 and was told my application has been batched but it could be some time before I get a CO and I should wait patiently.

3. On 27/7/2011 my status changed to ABPF and I confirmed by calling that I had a CO.

This should give you some indication of what to expect next.


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> i tried to check if i'm batched by calling DIAC this morning(around 9:00am OZ time), but the first time i was connected to an female operator very quickly(almost no waiting) after telling her i was GSM 175 applicant, she told me soem time line sucn as 18--24 months and suddenly the line was redirected to the waiting music!!!
> 
> then after another long waiting, the line is on but noisy and i cannot hear the operator very clearly. i kept asking if i was on the next batch for case officer allocation, but the female operator kept saying some meaningless offcial words. finally the line was lost unexpectedly......
> 
> i called DIAC three times and the operators i encountered were all not so nice....and all female....
> 
> no offense to female, but HermanB's nice operator seemed male......
> 
> Lawrence


All the telephone operators I have spoken to have been very nice, extremely helpful, and all of them were females. Make sure of the following:

1. Make sure your calling system is flawless because noisy lines waste your time and theirs as well. Try buying some Skype credit and using a high quality head phone system. I have been using this method with very good results.

2. Speak in clear and good english (which I know you do - just including for the sake of completeness).

3. When the operator comes online, tell them very clearly: "I would like to know the status of my application please". The operator should then ask for details like TRN No. etc. Have your auto-response email - which you would have received after applying online - ready on you computer screen for reference. It contains many different types of numbers at the beginning and the operators ask for different numbers on different calls.

Try being polite, and conversational and don't try to suggest DIAC is doing a bad job. You will get the best info on your app!!! Hope this helps!!!


----------



## adeelijaz49

leptokurtic said:


> Many congrats man!!!! Here is something to cheer you up:
> 
> 1. I called on July 1 2011 and was told my application 'has been allocated to a certain area and will be processed with the next batch of applications'.
> 
> 2. I called on July 15 2011 and was told my application has been batched but it could be some time before I get a CO and I should wait patiently.
> 
> 3. On 27/7/2011 my status changed to ABPF and I confirmed by calling that I had a CO.
> 
> This should give you some indication of what to expect next.


What is ABPF ?


----------



## sysanalyst

Hi All,

CO assigned to me on 5th of Aug. 
175 launched online on 29/Oct/2010. CO asked for some documents (Pay slips etc)and i had provided. Applied for PCC and AFP
Do i need to wait for Medical till CO asked or i can go for it.

Any idea how long it will take to get VISA granted

appriciate if some one can answer


----------



## Guest

adeelijaz49 said:


> What is ABPF ?


Application Being Processed Further


----------



## Guest

sysanalyst said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO assigned to me on 5th of Aug.
> 175 launched online on 29/Oct/2010. CO asked for some documents (Pay slips etc)and i had provided. Applied for PCC and AFP
> Do i need to wait for Medical till CO asked or i can go for it.
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to get VISA granted
> 
> appriciate if some one can answer


Congrats. It is strange that CO didn't ask for medicals but did ask for other docs. Did he ask for the PCC or did you apply on your own?? I would think it is best to wait for CO to contact you for medicals but suggestions but do wait to see what others have to say.


----------



## lbpbab

krishz said:


> Hi Ibpbab,
> 
> I received a mail from my CO yesterday so they were working.....



Hi Krishz, 
That's nice to hear, maybe there is hope for rest of us...


----------



## sysanalyst

leptokurtic said:


> Congrats. It is strange that CO didn't ask for medicals but did ask for other docs. Did he ask for the PCC or did you apply on your own?? I would think it is best to wait for CO to contact you for medicals but suggestions but do wait to see what others have to say.


Thanks.. CO had not asked for any other Docs. I think Best is to wait till CO come back to us


----------



## yks

Has anybody tried chackeing their status online.

I am not able to log in since yesterday.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa



YKS


----------



## sysanalyst

Same problem for me also..Issue is from yesterday evening


----------



## deeptss

sysanalyst said:


> Same problem for me also..Issue is from yesterday evening


me too


----------



## HermanB

Thank you everyone. It does give me some hope that we have been batched. @Lawrence It is a shame that they did not help you . The best would be to try again later, unfortunately not all operators are friendly...

All the best everyone!


----------



## lbpbab

yks said:


> Has anybody tried chackeing their status online.
> 
> I am not able to log in since yesterday.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> 
> 
> YKS


me too


----------



## lbpbab

lbpbab said:


> me too


Finally log in, but there no change of status


----------



## lbpbab

HermanB said:


> Thank you everyone. It does give me some hope that we have been batched. @Lawrence It is a shame that they did not help you . The best would be to try again later, unfortunately not all operators are friendly...
> 
> All the best everyone!


Hi HermanB, 

Nice to hear the good news from you. 
I'm step behinde you..


----------



## geek

Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


----------



## iNinjaN

geek said:


> Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


Congrats!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

geek said:


> Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


WOWZ!!!! Many congrats man :clap2: Wish you much success in next steps.


----------



## deeptss

geek said:


> Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


Cool congratzz  time lines please


----------



## lbpbab

geek said:


> Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


Congratulations!

Please, share your details with us ( type of visa, dates...)


----------



## sysanalyst

geek said:


> Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


Great News..May be we will also get soon


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Thank you everyone. It does give me some hope that we have been batched. @Lawrence It is a shame that they did not help you . The best would be to try again later, unfortunately not all operators are friendly...
> 
> All the best everyone!


congratulations Herman! i'm happy for you and also happy for our bet.

for me, I'm not so eager to get the grant letter right now, but i do have come concern about the operators i contacted. i strongly feel that a great number of DIAC staffs are not professional.

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

geek said:


> Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


congrats!

great news!

Lawrence


----------



## toti

yks said:


> Has anybody tried chackeing their status online.
> 
> I am not able to log in since yesterday.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> 
> 
> YKS


i just did check again and it's working

my meds changes to Finalised as well


----------



## krishz

geek said:


> Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


Congratzz!!!!!


----------



## sysanalyst

toti said:


> i just did check again and it's working
> 
> my meds changes to Finalised as well


Great man .. Did u front upload yor medicals or waited till CO requted for it


----------



## toti

sysanalyst said:


> Great man .. Did u front upload yor medicals or waited till CO requted for it


i didn't recive 18-Mar email , and my agent told me not to front load it till CO allocation , then nafter allocation my CO asked me to go for Meds and PCC


----------



## neil_

geek said:


> Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


Congrats!


----------



## Ozhopeful

*Congrats*



geek said:


> Just to let you know - I have recieved an e-mail today saying I have been granted the VISA. Thanks everyone, shoudn't be long for you too.


Great News. DIAC's working real hard.......Only wish there's some order around, so we could predict who's where on the ladder.
I have no clue where our case stands...paper based..so no way of knowing I think


----------



## Carol E

Thanks all, I am going to Sydney ,,, I hope everything will be good because i am very very tired.. 

Congratulation geek , best luck to you 
Where are you going to??


----------



## melinscotland

HermanB said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for the absence, I am just at the point of not knowing what the heck is going on, lol. I still see so many people getting visas which is very good and congratz to them! I just wonder what the reasoning is behind DIAC's processing.
> 
> On another note, I was not sure if I should post this, because it does not mean much, but here goes. I phoned DIAC on Monday and got through to a very nice operator at last. He told me our case was 'batched' on the 4th of August and that we can expect a case officer very soon, but even so, it can mean a few weeks. At least it is some news, but will only be relieved once we have our visa, lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and have a wonderful day/evening.
> 
> HermanB


Hey , at least it's some progress ... At last ! Can't be long now surly !!! Good luck x


----------



## zurrieq

HermanB said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for the absence, I am just at the point of not knowing what the heck is going on, lol. I still see so many people getting visas which is very good and congratz to them! I just wonder what the reasoning is behind DIAC's processing.
> 
> On another note, I was not sure if I should post this, because it does not mean much, but here goes. I phoned DIAC on Monday and got through to a very nice operator at last. He told me our case was 'batched' on the 4th of August and that we can expect a case officer very soon, but even so, it can mean a few weeks. At least it is some news, but will only be relieved once we have our visa, lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and have a wonderful day/evening.
> 
> HermanB


Thanks for the update HermanB - I wish you luck. I am also planning to call DIAC this week. I hope I get an update on the status of our application.


----------



## JohnAnton

it seems that there are no CO allocations nor grants this week???


----------



## Lawren4

this week is silent. hope more SEP 2010 ppl get CO.


----------



## deeptss

Lawren4 said:


> this week is silent. hope more SEP 2010 ppl get CO.


Hi 

Will you please tell me what is this march 18th mail 

I dont understand that and breaking my head


----------



## jarnorth

Hi! I am new to this thread but i always check out your posts because all of you guys are very helpful. I just want to share my situation and hopefully someone could help me clarify things that bothered me most.

I applied for VE 175 on 8/2/11 (online). On May 8, 2011 I got married and submitted to the department our marriage certificate as well as a new form 1022.
Received an email last March 18, 2011. My husband will not be joining me yet for the meantime for he has renewed a contract from his current employer in Saudi Arabia. We plan to live together and start our family in Australia in the future as soon as he ceases his contract with his employer by March next year. 
In addition, I have applied for the new passport showing the new name I will be using after marriage and the related form has also been frontloaded to the DIAC. 

My husband has returned to Saudi Arabia for another year of contract and I want to know what are the documents that DIAC would require us to submit for us to have ample time to gather everything before my CO communicate with me. I am afraid that it would take long to grant my visa due to such change in circumstances.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## voddy

jarnorth said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread but i always check out your posts because all of you guys are very helpful. I just want to share my situation and hopefully someone could help me clarify things that bothered me most.
> 
> I applied for VE 175 on 8/2/11 (online). On May 8, 2011 I got married and submitted to the department our marriage certificate as well as a new form 1022.
> Received an email last March 18, 2011. My husband will not be joining me yet for the meantime for he has renewed a contract from his current employer in Saudi Arabia. We plan to live together and start our family in Australia in the future as soon as he ceases his contract with his employer by March next year.
> In addition, I have applied for the new passport showing the new name I will be using after marriage and the related form has also been frontloaded to the DIAC.
> 
> My husband has returned to Saudi Arabia for another year of contract and I want to know what are the documents that DIAC would require us to submit for us to have ample time to gather everything before my CO communicate with me. I am afraid that it would take long to grant my visa due to such change in circumstances.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you can provide the necessary documents pertaining to the changes..I don't think these will affect the time. If youe husband is not added as a secondary applicant, then it wont be an issue..just the details of ur marriage would suffice. If you have added him(which is better) then u'll have to submit form 80 for ue husband, and pcc & medicals for him as well. But the CO will ask for these when u get allocated. You can expect a CO before end of september..

what's your occupation?
did u use an agent?

cheers!


----------



## voddy

deeptss said:


> Hi
> 
> Will you please tell me what is this march 18th mail
> 
> I dont understand that and breaking my head


well dear, 

It is a sort of a 'get ready' e-mail received by many applicants who applied before mid march 2011. Not all ppl have got it. This mail have informed them that they better get ready with pcc/meds as they will most probably be allocated a CO within the next imediate 3 months..

several ppl who received this got grants during that time..
few others are still waiting..
several ppl who didn't receive the mail also got grants..
when inquired the DIAC has informed the time is expanded to end of Septermber due to back logs & huge inflow of P2 applicants..

all in all it's a not big deal.


----------



## jarnorth

voddy said:


> If you can provide the necessary documents pertaining to the changes..I don't think these will affect the time. If youe husband is not added as a secondary applicant, then it wont be an issue..just the details of ur marriage would suffice. If you have added him(which is better) then u'll have to submit form 80 for ue husband, and pcc & medicals for him as well. But the CO will ask for these when u get allocated. You can expect a CO before end of september..
> 
> what's your occupation?
> did u use an agent?
> 
> cheers!


thanks!

I am an accountant. Nope. I don't have any co but i do have a friend who applied before and was granted a visa last feb 2011 who helped me in accumulating the necessary documents needed by the diac.


----------



## jarnorth

jarnorth said:


> thanks!
> 
> I am an accountant. Nope. I don't have any agent but i do have a friend who applied before and was granted a visa last feb 2011 who helped me in accumulating the necessary documents needed by the diac.


----------



## voddy

jarnorth said:


> jarnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> I am an accountant. Nope. I don't have any agent but i do have a friend who applied before and was granted a visa last feb 2011 who helped me in accumulating the necessary documents needed by the diac.
> 
> 
> 
> that's great! did your friend apply in Feb?
Click to expand...


----------



## deeptss

voddy said:


> well dear,
> 
> It is a sort of a 'get ready' e-mail received by many applicants who applied before mid march 2011. Not all ppl have got it. This mail have informed them that they better get ready with pcc/meds as they will most probably be allocated a CO within the next imediate 3 months..
> 
> several ppl who received this got grants during that time..
> few others are still waiting..
> several ppl who didn't receive the mail also got grants..
> when inquired the DIAC has informed the time is expanded to end of Septermber due to back logs & huge inflow of P2 applicants..
> 
> all in all it's a not big deal.


Thanks voddy .. :clap2:

you are a champ


----------



## voddy

new guys can you please enter your details in to our spreadsheet.. links are below in my signature

thanks & cheers


----------



## jarnorth

voddy said:


> jarnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's great! did your friend apply in Feb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she applied late 2009 under MODL and visa was granted this Feb 2011
Click to expand...


----------



## HermanB

Hm, online checking system down again... Although, don't know why I am checking as there is 99% surety that there is no change, lol.

Keep well everyone
HermanB


----------



## Ozhopeful

voddy said:


> new guys can you please enter your details in to our spreadsheet.. links are below in my signature
> 
> thanks & cheers


Hi Voddy
Great job on the spread sheet. I'm unable to correct my details. Its listed as 175. I'm 176, relative sponsored. Would you be kind enough to correct it?

Thanks


----------



## Ozhopeful

HermanB said:


> Hm, online checking system down again... Although, don't know why I am checking as there is 99% surety that there is no change, lol.
> 
> Keep well everyone
> HermanB


For some odd reason, October applicants are getting left out, while Nov ones are cleared out in a matter of days. Hope for best for you and us!!!


----------



## HermanB

Ozhopeful said:


> For some odd reason, October applicants are getting left out, while Nov ones are cleared out in a matter of days. Hope for best for you and us!!!


Yeah, I feel the same way. Even though our case has been 'batched', I do not see any difference in the assignment of a CO, it seems like it will never happen . Trying to be positive, but should have had a CO long ago according to their 'predictions' from that stupid e-mail they sent. Ah well, no use getting upset about it .

All the best, hope things work out for all of us soon!


----------



## melinscotland

deeptss said:


> Hi
> 
> Will you please tell me what is this march 18th mail
> 
> I dont understand that and breaking my head


This is an email some of us received asking us to get Medicals and police checks as we would get co allocated in three months . This didn't happen ... But for most of us lucky ones we have visas now . Some people are still waiting .....


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Hm, online checking system down again... Although, don't know why I am checking as there is 99% surety that there is no change, lol.
> 
> Keep well everyone
> HermanB


I check it everyday whereas I should be doing this in another 3 months time(best case)..that's human nature..


----------



## NewInPerth

Congratulations to all got their visa's granted or allocated to CO. 
I'm just confused with the way the processing of applications though, there doesnt seem to be an order of processing or proper communication what determines an application to get processed sooner. For me (like a lot of others I'd say) dont know as to when the application will get processed ... as a lot of applications after me have got processed whereas some before me haven't as yet. Does anyone have an idea on the processing of applications?


----------



## Lawren4

NewInPerth said:


> Congratulations to all got their visa's granted or allocated to CO.
> I'm just confused with the way the processing of applications though, there doesnt seem to be an order of processing or proper communication what determines an application to get processed sooner. For me (like a lot of others I'd say) dont know as to when the application will get processed ... as a lot of applications after me have got processed whereas some before me haven't as yet. Does anyone have an idea on the processing of applications?


i'm confused, too.

DIAC is a department of chaos


----------



## voddy

NewInPerth said:


> Congratulations to all got their visa's granted or allocated to CO.
> I'm just confused with the way the processing of applications though, there doesnt seem to be an order of processing or proper communication what determines an application to get processed sooner. For me (like a lot of others I'd say) dont know as to when the application will get processed ... as a lot of applications after me have got processed whereas some before me haven't as yet. Does anyone have an idea on the processing of applications?


Everyone here would be more than happy to know the procedure they follow. But unfortunately we can only guess. There is one hypothesis brought up by many expert expats in this forum..
there are 8 CO teams in DIAC and they are assigned portions of applicants according to the date of application 
eg: (say we have 3 teams)
applicant 1,2,3,4 >>> Team 1 --contact *1 & 2*
applicant 5,7,8 >>>Team 2 etc. --contact*7* other 2 direct grants
applicant 6,9,10 >>>>Team3 (specialized area) contact *6* haven't looked in to *9*

may be engineers/ICT guys to one CO team and like wise..


Then comes the fun part. These CO teams have different speeds..so lets say the fastest team, Team2 has done with the batch and then they take the next portion.
eg: applicant 11,12,13 >>>Team2

So what happens applicant *9* is worrying and waiting but applicant *13* gets the visa next day of CO allocation..haha...


you can apply this to real world..
where we have thousands off applicants handled by 8 teams....

hope this explains  phew!

again this is total guess work


----------



## voddy

krishz, simonX any updates?


----------



## vipat

Hi Guys,

How many days does it take for DIAC to send you the confirmation email once the visa has been approved? My visa was approved on 4th Aug, 2011 (checked online) and I have used an agent. According to her, she is yet to receive the letter from DIAC. Is this normal or is my agent simply procrastinating to look for and forward me the email? 

Q for Indian expats: How many days does it take to get the visa evidence stamped on to the passport?


Thanks in advance ..

Cheers!


----------



## iNinjaN

vipat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How many days does it take for DIAC to send you the confirmation email once the visa has been approved? My visa was approved on 4th Aug, 2011 (checked online) and I have used an agent. According to her, she is yet to receive the letter from DIAC. Is this normal or is my agent simply procrastinating to look for and forward me the email?
> 
> Q for Indian expats: How many days does it take to get the visa evidence stamped on to the passport?
> 
> Thanks in advance ..
> 
> Cheers!


Vipat. It comes immediately. Ask ur agent to check junk mails and by any chance the mail is lost, call them or raise a PLE. 

Visa evidencing takes max 4-5 days! Go near VFS office with grant notification and submit ur passport!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## bogdan84

Finally one grant today...01.11.10 175 applicant:

175 Visa Granted : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## vipat

iNinjaN said:


> Vipat. It comes immediately. Ask ur agent to check junk mails and by any chance the mail is lost, call them or raise a PLE.
> 
> Visa evidencing takes max 4-5 days! Go near VFS office with grant notification and submit ur passport!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hi iNinjaN ... thank you for the information ... I think I need to wake up my agent


----------



## jaspreet.channa

voddy said:


> new guys can you please enter your details in to our spreadsheet.. links are below in my signature
> 
> thanks & cheers


Hi Voddy,
All appreciation for your spreadsheet. But I feel graphical representation is good to get overall trend where as original XL format was better at telling the details.

To me original XL was better and helpful.

BR/Jas


----------



## jaspreet.channa

I think most of the people who got 18 March mail have been contacted by COs or granted visas. 
Attachment in auto reply mail from DIAC says that DIAC will send such mails in future once done with the recipients of 18 March mail.
I think next round of mail is round the corner.


----------



## JohnAnton

There might be a sudden surged or P1-P3 applicants making P4 progress slow. ouch!


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> There might be a sudden surged or P1-P3 applicants making P4 progress slow. ouch!


oops! John,... Did you mean applicants from SMP?


----------



## JohnAnton

voddy said:


> oops! John,... Did you mean applicants from SMP?


possibly. That's the only reason i can think of why this week is a slow one.

they might be processing priorities 1-3 now before they can work with P4 again.


----------



## Indus

Spouse's PCC document is uploaded today morning. Fingers are crossed for the grant


----------



## voddy

Indus said:


> Spouse's PCC document is uploaded today morning. Fingers are crossed for the grant


Great! :couch2:

now sit back & relax...


----------



## Indus

voddy said:


> Great! :couch2:
> 
> now sit back & relax...


voddy , thanks. How can I relax buddy? I am just waiting for the final verdict now ? Any chance for today?


----------



## voddy

Indus said:


> voddy , thanks. How can I relax buddy? I am just waiting for the final verdict now ? Any chance for today?


why not? 
Mihiri had sent her pcc in the night next day morning..the grant was there!


----------



## Indus

voddy said:


> why not?
> Mihiri had sent her pcc in the night next day morning..the grant was there!


He He! My agent has uploaded the document at 9 am in the morning their time. I was waiting for a miracle today. We have a long weekend here if I get the grant today it would be just great.


----------



## codename

hey guys ...just to let go some feelings here
i am oct 2010 applicant. I am feeling the same way as HermanB felt...
I get PLE reply said no CO assigned yet. am feeling down, actually i dun wan to feel tht way but cant help it. 

i do wonder is it something wrong with my application, and thts y it is put aside ....


----------



## yks

Just to let you guys know:

I called up Immi yesterday and the lady which replied was very kind.
She to me that my application has moved quite a far now in the process.
and its just waiting for an CO to be allocated.

I asked her, if the there is any other step left before a CO can be allocated?, she replied: NO and said only waiting for the CO allocation. 
She also told me that the Application has been batched up for allocation but she can not tell me when the CO will be allocated. it can be any time from now to few months.

I hope the above information helps some of the expats here.

YKS
:ranger:

Analyst Programer
Online Application : 30/12/2010 
Medicals: Done
PCC: Done


----------



## voddy

codename said:


> hey guys ...just to let go some feelings here
> i am oct 2010 applicant. I am feeling the same way as HermanB felt...
> I get PLE reply said no CO assigned yet. am feeling down, actually i dun wan to feel tht way but cant help it.
> 
> i do wonder is it something wrong with my application, and thts y it is put aside ....


are you not in our spreadsheet?


----------



## codename

voddy said:


> are you not in our spreadsheet?


hi voddy i din update the spreadsheet
can u add in my details in the spreadsheet?


----------



## voddy

codename said:


> hi voddy i din update the spreadsheet
> can u add in my details in the spreadsheet?


ya..can you send the details..


----------



## voddy

Hi something wired has happend with the grant dates in the spread sheet... this was perfetc yesterday ..has anyone of u have a previously saved version?


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> Hi something wired has happend with the grant dates in the spread sheet... this was perfetc yesterday ..has anyone of u have a previously saved version?


In MS EXCEL this weirdness happens when you change the format of a date column to number. If this is possible, try changing the type of the column back to date and see if it helps.


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> krishz, simonX any updates?


no voddy nothing changed mailed my CO and she asked me to wait because the application is in routine checks...I'm seriously scared and worried..


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> no voddy nothing changed mailed my CO and she asked me to wait because the application is in routine checks...I'm seriously scared and worried..


Did your CO ask you to go ahead with the medicals + PCC or did you do those on your own initiative?


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> In MS EXCEL this weirdness happens when you change the format of a date column to number. If this is possible, try changing the type of the column back to date and see if it helps.


ya when i check the format was changed..but i changed it again to Date..but nothing happened


----------



## codename

voddy said:


> ya..can you send the details..


GSM175 e- lodged 27th oct 2010
SOL electronics engineer
received 18th march email
frontloaded PCC& medical


----------



## Lawren4

codename said:


> GSM175 e- lodged 27th oct 2010
> SOL electronics engineer
> received 18th march email
> frontloaded PCC& medical


hi codename,

we are both Oct 2010 applicants.

I will see what happen next week.

Lawrence


----------



## voddy

I can see some one puting the spread sheet dates to normal
i can only see his gmail id..i dont know the forum name..

whoever it is.. loads of thanks!!!!


----------



## Lawren4

*posted some update "on behalf of HermanB"*

@HermanB said: "still have no news and it seems it might still take quite a while . "

good luck to ALL!


----------



## Indus

Guys,

I was eagerly waiting for posting this news to you all for long time. Yes, our visa application has been granted. That's what the online status says. I am really really happy. I don't know how to express my current feelings in some mere words. We have submitted our last pending document today morning and I was talking to voddy about it. 

Thanks everyone on this forum. Indirectly you guys were always there with me. Good luck to everyone. 


This long weekend is gonna be rocking!!!!

Best Regards,
Indus


----------



## Lawren4

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was eagerly waiting for posting this news to you all for long time. Yes, our visa application has been granted. That's what the online status says. I am really really happy. I don't know how to express my current feelings in some mere words. We have submitted our last pending document today morning and I was talking to voddy about it.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum. Indirectly you guys were always there with me. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> This long weekend is gonna be rocking!!!!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Indus


Indus,

Congratulations! 

I'm really happy for every people who GRANTed.

hope my CO appear very soon.

Lawrence


----------



## voddy

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was eagerly waiting for posting this news to you all for long time. Yes, our visa application has been granted. That's what the online status says. I am really really happy. I don't know how to express my current feelings in some mere words. We have submitted our last pending document today morning and I was talking to voddy about it.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum. Indirectly you guys were always there with me. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> This long weekend is gonna be rocking!!!!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Indus


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Guest

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was eagerly waiting for posting this news to you all for long time. Yes, our visa application has been granted. That's what the online status says. I am really really happy. I don't know how to express my current feelings in some mere words. We have submitted our last pending document today morning and I was talking to voddy about it.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum. Indirectly you guys were always there with me. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> This long weekend is gonna be rocking!!!!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Indus


Congrats Man!!! :clap2: And happy independence day


----------



## Indus

leptokurtic said:


> Congrats Man!!! :clap2: And happy independence day


Lawren4, voddy and leptokurtic thanks alot. Wish you a independence day to you too buddy


----------



## amer

Guys,
Immi have updated the latest processing timeline. It is now 26th Aug 2010 compared to 16Aug2010 for P4 10days ago. Looks like they have processed 10days of application in 10days.
Much slower than anticipated.
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## iNinjaN

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was eagerly waiting for posting this news to you all for long time. Yes, our visa application has been granted. That's what the online status says. I am really really happy. I don't know how to express my current feelings in some mere words. We have submitted our last pending document today morning and I was talking to voddy about it.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum. Indirectly you guys were always there with me. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> This long weekend is gonna be rocking!!!!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Indus


Congratulations and celebrations 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## bogdan84

amer said:


> Guys,
> Immi have updated the latest processing timeline. It is now 26th Aug 2010 compared to 16Aug2010 for P4 10days ago. Looks like they have processed 10days of application in 10days.
> Much slower than anticipated.
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


At this pace, they would reach January 2011 in January 2012. 
Still don't understand why they sent us the 18th March e-mail which all it did is it gave us false hope and made us cancel all the long term plans we had. If giving the wrong estimate once is acceptable (18th June), giving another wrong estimate (30th September) when they had the chance to make it better is completely irresponsible. At the end of the day, I didn't ask for an estimate, they provided it, and was prepared to wait for 18-24 months.


----------



## HermanB

Internet is back up . Welcome to Africa, lol. Congratz to Indus!! I agree, why give us false hope, that is just wrong in my opinion. To say we have been batched also means sweet nothing as it still could take months to get a case officer. This is just so sad and the bad part is that there is absolutely nothing we can do about it .

Good luck to everyone and hope things look up soon!

HermanB


----------



## Indus

Thanks Ninja and HermanB : ) I wish all the luck to you HermanB!


----------



## zurrieq

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was eagerly waiting for posting this news to you all for long time. Yes, our visa application has been granted. That's what the online status says. I am really really happy. I don't know how to express my current feelings in some mere words. We have submitted our last pending document today morning and I was talking to voddy about it.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum. Indirectly you guys were always there with me. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> This long weekend is gonna be rocking!!!!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Indus


Congratulations!!


----------



## zurrieq

bogdan84 said:


> At this pace, they would reach January 2011 in January 2012.
> Still don't understand why they sent us the 18th March e-mail which all it did is it gave us false hope and made us cancel all the long term plans we had. If giving the wrong estimate once is acceptable (18th June), giving another wrong estimate (30th September) when they had the chance to make it better is completely irresponsible. At the end of the day, I didn't ask for an estimate, they provided it, and was prepared to wait for 18-24 months.


I tend to agree with you Bogdan. But there is nothing we can do but wait... I believe in destiny and I like to think that everything happens for a reason!


----------



## alfiat

voddy said:


> I can see some one puting the spread sheet dates to normal
> i can only see his gmail id..i dont know the forum name..
> 
> whoever it is.. loads of thanks!!!!



Hi Voddy.....it's me. I have fixed the dates. Everything is back to normal.


----------



## raw007

Best of luck to Hermanb, lawren4, zurrieq and other oct 2010 applicants .I'm sure all of you guys will get CO in this August.I don't know how many more months I'll have to wait for my Dec 21 2010 application 176 relative sponsor Electronics engineer.I wish to see oct and nov columns in spreadsheet filled with CO date in this august.:juggle:


----------



## statue

alfiat said:


> Hi Voddy.....it's me. I have fixed the dates. Everything is back to normal.


Thanks for fixing the spreadsheet
We (specially voddy) were worried about our data warehouse


----------



## HermanB

Ah well, a kind of disappointing week once again, but what can you do. We will see if DIAC breaks their promises again or not soon. All the best everyone and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## rackspace

Ok. 

So today my "Evidence of Specific Work Experience" turned MET, but "Evidence of work experience" is still Required. Why is this so?


----------



## voddy

alfiat said:


> Hi Voddy.....it's me. I have fixed the dates. Everything is back to normal.


many thanks buddy


----------



## voddy

statue said:


> Thanks for fixing the spreadsheet
> We (specially voddy) were worried about our data warehouse


Ohh ya


----------



## FDV

Hey all, I have some good news to share – I received my visa grant yesterday.

Below please find my details:

Visa type: 175 (online application)
Application date: 27 Aug 2010 (No agent)
Profession: Accountant
Other: Received March 11 e-mail

Hang in there – DIAC is making some progress.

Be blessed


----------



## matchless

FDV said:


> Hey all, I have some good news to share – I received my visa grant yesterday.
> 
> Below please find my details:
> 
> Visa type: 175 (online application)
> Application date: 27 Aug 2010 (No agent)
> Profession: Accountant
> Other: Received March 11 e-mail
> 
> Hang in there – DIAC is making some progress.
> 
> Be blessed


heyy....congrats mate


----------



## HermanB

FDV said:


> Hey all, I have some good news to share – I received my visa grant yesterday.
> 
> Below please find my details:
> 
> Visa type: 175 (online application)
> Application date: 27 Aug 2010 (No agent)
> Profession: Accountant
> Other: Received March 11 e-mail
> 
> Hang in there – DIAC is making some progress.
> 
> Be blessed


Wow, congratz!!! That is really good news . It just makes me wonder, when I phoned he said we were 'batched' on the 4th of August, but looking that they are still in August with Financial occupations lets me thing that we will definitely not receive our visa before end of October . Ah well, that's life I guess, lol. Where you off to in Oz?

HermanB


----------



## FDV

HermanB said:


> Wow, congratz!!! That is really good news . It just makes me wonder, when I phoned he said we were 'batched' on the 4th of August, but looking that they are still in August with Financial occupations lets me thing that we will definitely not receive our visa before end of October . Ah well, that's life I guess, lol. Where you off to in Oz?
> 
> HermanB


Hey HermanB,

I am so stoked – must admit I was getting a bit worried.

If I can give advice, make sure that you have your specific work experience documentation in place (i.e. pay slips for the claimed period, bank statements for the claimed period, tax returns for the claimed period and detailed work experience stating all activities performed certified by you manager at the time).

I worked for one of the big 4 auditing firms in Perth for almost 2 years (457) before coming to the middle east for a few years. In my opinion Perth is a great place to raise a family – for me I first need to find a wife! LOL Also it is “close” to SA, the weather is beautiful (hot), WA’s got a strong economy and many more. Thinking of going east, but it all depends where I can find a job.

Your visa is around the corner – couple of weeks.

Cheers

FDV


----------



## FDV

Quick question for all.

Once the grant letter has been received, can I go directly to Australia or do I first need to get a “label” fixed in my passport (South African)?

Thank you in advance

FDV


----------



## HermanB

FDV said:


> Hey HermanB,
> 
> I am so stoked – must admit I was getting a bit worried.
> 
> If I can give advice, make sure that you have your specific work experience documentation in place (i.e. pay slips for the claimed period, bank statements for the claimed period, tax returns for the claimed period and detailed work experience stating all activities performed certified by you manager at the time).
> 
> I worked for one of the big 4 auditing firms in Perth for almost 2 years (457) before coming to the middle east for a few years. In my opinion Perth is a great place to raise a family – for me I first need to find a wife! LOL Also it is “close” to SA, the weather is beautiful (hot), WA’s got a strong economy and many more. Thinking of going east, but it all depends where I can find a job.
> 
> Your visa is around the corner – couple of weeks.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> FDV


Yeah, my wife worked for KPMG South Africa for 3 years as an external auditor. We have all the slips and things in, just not the tax returns (but have it on standby should they need it). We are planning to go to Melbourne as I am registered as a teacher there, was planning to go in December but do not know whether that will still be possible.

Anyways, nice to see a fellow South African on here . All the best and good luck with the rest of the process! Not sure about the visa stamping etc. .


----------



## HermanB

FDV said:


> Quick question for all.
> 
> Once the grant letter has been received, can I go directly to Australia or do I first need to get a “label” fixed in my passport (South African)?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> FDV


I do know you have to go to the nearest Australian High Commission and get the label stamped into you passport.


----------



## FDV

HermanB said:


> Yeah, my wife worked for KPMG South Africa for 3 years as an external auditor. We have all the slips and things in, just not the tax returns (but have it on standby should they need it). We are planning to go to Melbourne as I am registered as a teacher there, was planning to go in December but do not know whether that will still be possible.
> 
> Anyways, nice to see a fellow South African on here . All the best and good luck with the rest of the process! Not sure about the visa stamping etc. .


Hey HermanB, I have heard many good things about Melbourne, granted you can’t really go wrong with any of the big cities in Aus.

Things will work out for you and your wife.

Cheers


----------



## yks

Good news ...Seems DIAC has processed Priority one till 8 aug 2011 and priority 3 till 2nd aug 2011 ...so hopefully priority 4 should now pick up speed 

I am quite hopefull that coming weeks will be full of CO allocation for priority 4.

All the best guys
YKS


----------



## jarnorth

guys i need your advice. i'm just thinking of what voddy said to me that it's better to include my husband as my secondary applicant. granting i will include him, does he need to take the ielts or his post secondary qualification would suffice because through the 4 years course english was used as the medium of instruction. currently he is seeking an ielts tutorial school in jeddah but he has a hard time finding one. we got his certification from the school (from elementary, secondary and post secondary) that english was the medium of instruction. i wont claim any points from him because my points are sufficient enough for my application. 

hope someone could enlighten me on this before my co communicate with me so that i could have enough time to do everything.


thanks in advance!


----------



## Onynz

jarnorth said:


> guys i need your advice. i'm just thinking of what voddy said to me that it's better to include my husband as my secondary applicant. granting i will include him, does he need to take the ielts or his post secondary qualification would suffice because through the 4 years course english was used as the medium of instruction. currently he is seeking an ielts tutorial school in jeddah but he has a hard time finding one. we got his certification from the school (from elementary, secondary and post secondary) that english was the medium of instruction. i wont claim any points from him because my points are sufficient enough for my application.
> 
> hope someone could enlighten me on this before my co communicate with me so that i could have enough time to do everything.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!


I included my wife as a secondary applicant, she did not take IELTS to prove that she has *functional *English... what we did is provide her Certificate and Transcript of records of her post-secondary qualifications and a Certificate of medium of instruction which states that the course is thought in English... and now we are already off to Sydney by the first week of September...


----------



## toti

*Visa Granted On 12-Aug-2011*

" O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)

Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises

Guys 

finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:

today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first 
and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts 

i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646 

thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people 

may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all 

will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jarnorth

Onynz said:


> I included my wife as a secondary applicant, she did not take IELTS to prove that she has *functional *English... what we did is provide her Certificate and Transcript of records of her post-secondary qualifications and a Certificate of medium of instruction which states that the course is thought in English... and now we are already off to Sydney by the first week of September...


Thanks onyz! i will now include him in my application! he's planning to resign from work on dec just so we could go in Perth together. 

Goodluck and congrats!


----------



## toti

*I'm So Happpppy


Thanks GOD

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:*


----------



## jarnorth

toti said:


> *I'm So Happpppy
> 
> 
> Thanks GOD
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:*


Congrats on your visa grant!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN

FDV said:


> Hey all, I have some good news to share – I received my visa grant yesterday.
> 
> Below please find my details:
> 
> Visa type: 175 (online application)
> Application date: 27 Aug 2010 (No agent)
> Profession: Accountant
> Other: Received March 11 e-mail
> 
> Hang in there – DIAC is making some progress.
> 
> Be blessed


Congrats!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Artemisa

FDV said:


> Quick question for all.
> 
> Once the grant letter has been received, can I go directly to Australia or do I first need to get a “label” fixed in my passport (South African)?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> FDV


DIAC says that you DO NOT need to stamp your passport, your visa will be in the 'system' and they will check in the airport. 
But I've seen several different people recommending to get the stamp anyaway, as a 'backup' (I don't know, the system could be down, or the travel company could worry about it).


----------



## iNinjaN

toti said:


> " O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)
> 
> Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises
> 
> Guys
> 
> finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first
> and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts
> 
> i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646
> 
> thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people
> 
> may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all
> 
> will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:


Congrats toti!!!! Enjoy the celebrations 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## hellorajshahi

toti said:


> " O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)
> 
> Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises
> 
> Guys
> 
> finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first
> and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts
> 
> i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646
> 
> thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people
> 
> may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all
> 
> will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:


Congratulation


----------



## Bunyip02

toti said:


> I'm So Happpppy
> 
> Thanks GOD
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Many congratulation Toti 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Artemisa

Toti, 

I've updated your data in our 'database' ;P
CONGRAAAAAAATS!!!


----------



## HermanB

toti said:


> *I'm So Happpppy
> 
> 
> Thanks GOD
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:*


Many, many congrats!!! So glad you that you can relax now! All the best and hope to hear from you again


----------



## statue

toti said:


> " O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)
> 
> Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises
> 
> Guys
> 
> finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first
> and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts
> 
> i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646
> 
> thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people
> 
> may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all
> 
> will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:


Many congratulations !!!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Expat Forum


----------



## Onynz

toti said:


> " O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)
> 
> Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises
> 
> Guys
> 
> finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first
> and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts
> 
> i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646
> 
> thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people
> 
> may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all
> 
> will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations Toti!!!


----------



## 10mct

Dear friends
i've been granted the visa.
Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


----------



## Guest

10mct said:


> Dear friends
> i've been granted the visa.
> Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


Many congrats 10mct :clap2:


----------



## HermanB

10mct said:


> Dear friends
> i've been granted the visa.
> Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


Wow! Congratz!!! All the best my friend!


----------



## Lawren4

10mct said:


> Dear friends
> i've been granted the visa.
> Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


Congratulations! my friend!

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

toti said:


> " O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)
> 
> Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises
> 
> Guys
> 
> finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first
> and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts
> 
> i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646
> 
> thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people
> 
> may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all
> 
> will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations! Toti!

later is better than never!

hope you can start in OZ soon!

Lawrence


----------



## toti

Lawren4 said:


> Congratulations! Toti!
> 
> later is better than never!
> 
> hope you can start in OZ soon!
> 
> Lawrence


thanks Lawren , everyone who congrats me as well 


hope that everyone get's CO then Grants very soon , just Keep the Faith , be patient and it will come ,,, GOD Bless 


i have to search on the forums for the threads of preparation for travel , and usufel tips , housing and so ....


----------



## zurrieq

10mct said:


> Dear friends
> i've been granted the visa.
> Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


Congratulations!!


----------



## iNinjaN

10mct said:


> Dear friends
> i've been granted the visa.
> Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


Congrats 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Carol E

Indus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was eagerly waiting for posting this news to you all for long time. Yes, our visa application has been granted. That's what the online status says. I am really really happy. I don't know how to express my current feelings in some mere words. We have submitted our last pending document today morning and I was talking to voddy about it.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum. Indirectly you guys were always there with me. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> This long weekend is gonna be rocking!!!!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Indus




:clap2::clap2: Congratulation Indus :clap2::clap2:

Good Luck


----------



## Carol E

toti said:


> " O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)
> 
> Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises
> 
> Guys
> 
> finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first
> and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts
> 
> i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646
> 
> thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people
> 
> may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all
> 
> will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:



WOW :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Congratulation toti ... great news 
God be with you and support you to the end ....

The journey just start now lane:

Carol


----------



## Carol E

10mct said:


> Dear friends
> i've been granted the visa.
> Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


:clap2::clap2:Congratulation 10mct :clap2::clap2:


----------



## voddy

toti said:


> " O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)
> 
> Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises
> 
> Guys
> 
> finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first
> and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts
> 
> i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646
> 
> thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people
> 
> may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all
> 
> will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:


ohh congrates toti... I couldn't check the site during week end...ohh im sorry i couldnt wish you instantly. Good luck! & cheers!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## voddy

10mct said:


> Dear friends
> i've been granted the visa.
> Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


hey congratulations!!!  what a week end had this been wow


----------



## codename

current allocation date for GSM 175 is 26th AUG2010. 
based on their recent processing speed, i think my application will only be processed in late Nov 2011...
still a long way to go man....


----------



## statue

LOLs..... Has anyone noticed the occupation of psknmurthy in voddy's spreadsheet? :roll::roll:
Actually there are two records for this person, the first record is the special one.
Voddy can you please remove the redundant record and also change his occupation to something relating to IT :tongue:


----------



## Sneha5

Hi everyone

Im an OCT 2010 applicant and was assigned a CO in June. Had a 2 month delay to get my PCC but was able to upload it just last week. I got my visa grant news this morning.... YAY! 

I also wish to congratulate those who have got their grants...I see quite a few today..... Everyone else.... watch out..your turn will come soon.... :clap2:


----------



## toti

Waht a beautiful Week 

all this Grants in one week !!

Thanks GOD , DIAC really doing a good job


----------



## neil_

toti said:


> Waht a beautiful Week
> 
> all this Grants in one week !!
> 
> Thanks GOD , DIAC really doing a good job



Gr8 news! Congrats toti, Sneha and others who have got grant in past week!


----------



## voddy

Sneha5 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im an OCT 2010 applicant and was assigned a CO in June. Had a 2 month delay to get my PCC but was able to upload it just last week. I got my visa grant news this morning.... YAY!
> 
> I also wish to congratulate those who have got their grants...I see quite a few today..... Everyone else.... watch out..your turn will come soon.... :clap2:


congratulations Sneha..

yey!!!!


----------



## HermanB

Congrats Sneha!!! Still no news at all from my side . It seems being 'batched' means absolutely nothing .

All the best to everyone!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Congrats Sneha!!! Still no news at all from my side . It seems being 'batched' means absolutely nothing .
> 
> All the best to everyone!


you will hear soon. Keep faith. No one is forgotten..


----------



## voddy

I too think, at this speed we(march applicants) will get Visa in January 2012 or later..a long wait ahead. 4 months! :| phew!


----------



## iNinjaN

Sneha5 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im an OCT 2010 applicant and was assigned a CO in June. Had a 2 month delay to get my PCC but was able to upload it just last week. I got my visa grant news this morning.... YAY!
> 
> I also wish to congratulate those who have got their grants...I see quite a few today..... Everyone else.... watch out..your turn will come soon.... :clap2:


Congrats sneha!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> I too think, at this speed we(march applicants) will get Visa in January 2012 or later..a long wait ahead. 4 months! :| phew!


Ahhh, i am April applicant, so not too far behind you  

Tis a painful wait....

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> Ahhh, i am April applicant, so not too far behind you 
> 
> Tis a painful wait....
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


I'll second that. I applied in March as well and getting more impatient by the minute. 

All in good time though - DIAC seem to be working hard to clear the backlog before the new rules (again!) come into effect next year. The fact that we have to wait for so long will make this extra sweet when we finally receive our visas.


----------



## Bunyip02

Maz25 said:


> I'll second that. I applied in March as well and getting more impatient by the minute.
> 
> All in good time though - DIAC seem to be working hard to clear the backlog before the new rules (again!) come into effect next year. The fact that we have to wait for so long will make this extra sweet when we finally receive our visas.


Haha, I know, it's driving me nuts , but patience has never come easy to me!! 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## toti

Bunyip02 said:


> Haha, I know, it's driving me nuts , but patience has never come easy to me!! 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


i hope everybody gets their grants before next year , i think DIAC is really doing it fast


----------



## Maz25

toti said:


> i hope everybody gets their grants before next year , i think DIAC is really doing it fast


Thanks toti, I hope we have our visas soon as well.  They are certainly working a lot faster of late and with December applicants receiving their visas, I am hopeful that they will start on 2011 applicants in the next 2 -3 months.

However, I'm very much like Bunyip - patience has never been a virtue of mine.  If DIAC would work just a tad faster, I'll be a fan for life.


----------



## botero82

Congrats toti, 10mct, Sneha5 and all those who have already got their visas.

Cheers, have fun in oz.


----------



## voddy

Maz25 said:


> Thanks toti, I hope we have our visas soon as well.  They are certainly working a lot faster of late and with December applicants receiving their visas, I am hopeful that they will start on 2011 applicants in the next 2 -3 months.
> 
> However, I'm very much like Bunyip - patience has never been a virtue of mine.  If DIAC would work just a tad faster, I'll be a fan for life.


I wasn't used to long waits but this process has made me learn some patience it seems.. some times I can't imagine 5 months have already been elapsed..another 5 wouldn't hurt more..

hang on..well once all 2010 guys have crossed the boarder, it's us left here to console each other..there'll be a lot of ups and downs..but we'll sail thru.. chin up

2011 applicants!!!!
just u wait!


----------



## Lawren4

*update from chinese forum(16th aug, 2011)*

(1)175, lodged on 28th SEP, 2010, 261313, DIRECT grant on 16th aug, 2011

(2)176FS, lodged on 24th SEP, 2010, 261112, got CO on 16th aug, 2011, co:SHANE ADAIR, request: PCC

(3)175, lodged on 21st SEP, 2010, 261313, got CO on 16th aug, 2011, co:Marlon ELLIS Team6


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> (1)175, lodged on 28th SEP, 2010, 261313, DIRECT grant on 16th aug, 2011
> 
> (2)176FS, lodged on 24th SEP, 2010, 261112, got CO on 16th aug, 2011, co:SHANE ADAIR, request: PCC
> 
> (3)175, lodged on 21st SEP, 2010, 261313, got CO on 16th aug, 2011, co:Marlon ELLIS Team6


This is wonderful.. Thanks lawren you always bring a ray of hope when it's gloomy here..


----------



## hongkiat

Bunyip02 said:


> Ahhh, i am April applicant, so not too far behind you 
> 
> Tis a painful wait....
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Very painful indeed.... I am June applicant, long way to go.....


----------



## statue

Lawren4 said:


> (1)175, lodged on 28th SEP, 2010, 261313, DIRECT grant on 16th aug, 2011
> 
> (2)176FS, lodged on 24th SEP, 2010, 261112, got CO on 16th aug, 2011, co:SHANE ADAIR, request: PCC
> 
> (3)175, lodged on 21st SEP, 2010, 261313, got CO on 16th aug, 2011, co:Marlon ELLIS Team6


Wow!!! I guess it will be week with wholesale grants. :ranger:


----------



## krishz

toti said:


> " O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)
> 
> Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises
> 
> Guys
> 
> finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first
> and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts
> 
> i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646
> 
> thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people
> 
> may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all
> 
> will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:



Many Congratzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## krishz

10mct said:


> Dear friends
> i've been granted the visa.
> Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


congratzzz!!!!


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

It's almost the third week after submitting all the documents requested by my CO but still no improvement.When I asked my CO regarding the current status she mailed me stating I must wait because the checks are still going on...."ll see

Please pray for me...


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi guys,

Got some med tests yesterday for work. I found out that my cholesterol level is beyond normal limits. I'm now working on lowering it down to within the acceptable bounderies.

Anyway, just a tip for everyone to keep healthy so that there will be no problem when It comes to med requirements.

My friend got in trouble with his med when his cholesterol was high and have to take med exam after a month before passing it.


----------



## SlimNeo

.....


----------



## Sneha5

HermanB said:


> Congrats Sneha!!! Still no news at all from my side . It seems being 'batched' means absolutely nothing .
> 
> All the best to everyone!


Thank you Herman! Well I understand your need to quickly get on but sometimes our patience itself is tested so much that we tend to lose faith. Now that you are batched it is comming your way sooon and there are heaps out there who will remember you in our prayers. Just hold on a little more... its on its way to you.... :clap2:

One thing though, I'm absolutely sure you can celebrate Christmas in Aussi!


----------



## Sneha5

voddy said:


> congratulations Sneha..
> 
> yey!!!!


Thank you so much everyone.... The updates in this forum helped me alot to keep up with patience and look forward to the approaching months. Thanks guys.

And thank you Voddy, Herman, toti, Lawren4, statue, Artemisa, Neil and Ninja for the wishes.


----------



## patchoy

Hi guys,

I checked my status online today and found out that it changed to "Application Being Processed Further". Does that mean we have been allocated a CO? Or it's just because my son's medical requirement was changed to finalized? We have recently frontloaded medicals so I guess that might have triggered it. I'm an October 20, 2010 applicant. So far, no email from CO but knowing that Herman's application have been batched made me think that indeed, we'll have a CO very very soon. So hopefully, it's our batch's turn this week!


----------



## JohnAnton

^ you have CO


----------



## toti

patchoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I checked my status online today and found out that it changed to "Application Being Processed Further". Does that mean we have been allocated a CO? Or it's just because my son's medical requirement was changed to finalized? We have recently frontloaded medicals so I guess that might have triggered it. I'm an October 20, 2010 applicant. So far, no email from CO but knowing that Herman's application have been batched made me think that indeed, we'll have a CO very very soon. So hopefully, it's our batch's turn this week!


congrats 

you have been allocated to CO


----------



## Ozhopeful

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's almost the third week after submitting all the documents requested by my CO but still no improvement.When I asked my CO regarding the current status she mailed me stating I must wait because the checks are still going on...."ll see
> 
> Please pray for me...


Hi Krishz
Dont worry -- on same boat here. We should hear from them anytime now. Have faith!! 
BTW what's your profession?


----------



## iNinjaN

SlimNeo said:


> .....


What was this?

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## krishz

Ozhopeful said:


> Hi Krishz
> Dont worry -- on same boat here. We should hear from them anytime now. Have faith!!
> BTW what's your profession?


Hi Ozhopeful,

I'm an Accountant....the online status says RECEIVED for Evidence of Specific Work Experience, Evidence of work experience and Marriage certificate...moreover it's still says REQUIRED for medicals but we completed our medicals around March 2010... 

My CO has asked for my marriage evidence and ongoing relationship I have submitted all the requested documents two weeks ago but still no changes...and she didn't ask for the employement details at all..."m really scareda nd worried..
by the way which team ur CO belongs to???


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> What was this?
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Meanderings of a contended soul


----------



## sysanalyst

leptokurtic said:


> Meanderings of a contended soul


Does any one has case officer from Team 4, any idea how speed they can process


----------



## Guest

sysanalyst said:


> Does any one has case officer from Team 4, any idea how speed they can process


Sorry, mine is team 2. But rest assured all of them are very quick and diligent in performing their duties. Sometimes it seems there is nothing happening but they are doing their best to finalize our applications ASAP. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Ozhopeful

krishz said:


> Hi Ozhopeful,
> 
> I'm an Accountant....the online status says RECEIVED for Evidence of Specific Work Experience, Evidence of work experience and Marriage certificate...moreover it's still says REQUIRED for medicals but we completed our medicals around March 2010...
> 
> My CO has asked for my marriage evidence and ongoing relationship I have submitted all the requested documents two weeks ago but still no changes...and she didn't ask for the employement details at all..."m really scareda nd worried..
> by the way which team ur CO belongs to???


Hmmm, teams? Lemme see...Team 2!! So what does that mean? More delays? Puhleeeease...........


----------



## HermanB

Guess what?! Almost 2 weeks after being 'batched' and still no news at all, lol, what a surprise! :violin:


----------



## Dhawal

toti said:


> " O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: because his mercy endureth for ever. " ( Psalms 118 : 1)
> 
> Glory Glory Glory To GOD Jesus Christ , Faithful in all his promises
> 
> Guys
> 
> finally i have got the visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> today my agent called me and told me that my visa was issued yesterday , i didn't check my online visa for few days , I'm full of happiness and giving all thanks to GOD at first
> and i would like to thank all of you guys , for the good moments and for the disappointed ones as well  we shared a good ideas and thoughts
> 
> i have joined this forums when in Page 67  i got the visa in page 646
> 
> thanks to Slim neo , Carol , voddy , IninjaI, Gurave , Herman , Drag, Dhawal, Zoran , Rozam . Hays ... i cannot list all people who have gave me all the support and encouraged me and shared all their experience and thoughts with us all , but i can say i really love you all people
> 
> may the Blessing of the Holy GOD be with you all
> 
> will keep praying for you all lane:lane:lane:



Congrats toti for the grant.......Am very happy for you....All the best for the future....


----------



## Dhawal

10mct said:


> Dear friends
> i've been granted the visa.
> Thanks to all for guiding me when i needed most and since i did not have any agent, i was dependent on this forum only.


Congrats 10mct...


----------



## Dhawal

Sneha5 said:


> Congrats for the grant.....


----------



## Lawren4

krishz said:


> Hi Ozhopeful,
> 
> I'm an Accountant....the online status says RECEIVED for Evidence of Specific Work Experience, Evidence of work experience and Marriage certificate...moreover it's still says REQUIRED for medicals but we completed our medicals around March 2010...
> 
> My CO has asked for my marriage evidence and ongoing relationship I have submitted all the requested documents two weeks ago but still no changes...and she didn't ask for the employement details at all..."m really scareda nd worried..
> by the way which team ur CO belongs to???


krishz,

u can attempt in two ways:
(1) raise a PLE, describe that you have finished everything you could, then CO will get it

(2)direct write an email to the team offcial email address, describe the same as (1), then CO will get it

good luck!

Lawrence


----------



## JohnAnton

I'm expecting more grants and CO allocations this week. cheers


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> Guess what?! Almost 2 weeks after being 'batched' and still no news at all, lol, what a surprise! :violin:


maybe you can raise another PLE this friday, or call again for the "batched" follow-up.

after all you have some word of DIAC.

good luck!

Lawrence


----------



## NewInPerth

HermanB said:


> Guess what?! Almost 2 weeks after being 'batched' and still no news at all, lol, what a surprise! :violin:


Hi Herman 
The workings of DIAC are quite mysterious I think because there dont seem to be any particular order in which they process the applications. I hope your application is getting processed in the background and you will receive a direct grant soon.. Goodluck.


----------



## krishz

sysanalyst said:


> Does any one has case officer from Team 4, any idea how speed they can process


Hi sysanalyst,

Mine is team 4...my CO mailed me on 6th July...submitted all the documents and still waiting...


----------



## NewInPerth

Lawren4 said:


> i'm confused, too.
> 
> DIAC is a department of chaos


Thanks Lawren, I'm glad I'm not the only one confused with DIAC. I hope they do keep the processing and not push their new deadline (of 30-Sep to process all those who got the 18Mar email ) further.


----------



## krishz

Lawren4 said:


> krishz,
> 
> u can attempt in two ways:
> (1) raise a PLE, describe that you have finished everything you could, then CO will get it
> 
> (2)direct write an email to the team offcial email address, describe the same as (1), then CO will get it
> 
> good luck!
> 
> Lawrence


Hi Lawren,

I send a mail to my CO and she told its under routine check and to wait...


----------



## NewInPerth

voddy said:


> Everyone here would be more than happy to know the procedure they follow. But unfortunately we can only guess. There is one hypothesis brought up by many expert expats in this forum..
> there are 8 CO teams in DIAC and they are assigned portions of applicants according to the date of application
> eg: (say we have 3 teams)
> applicant 1,2,3,4 >>> Team 1 --contact *1 & 2*
> applicant 5,7,8 >>>Team 2 etc. --contact*7* other 2 direct grants
> applicant 6,9,10 >>>>Team3 (specialized area) contact *6* haven't looked in to *9*
> 
> may be engineers/ICT guys to one CO team and like wise..
> 
> 
> Then comes the fun part. These CO teams have different speeds..so lets say the fastest team, Team2 has done with the batch and then they take the next portion.
> eg: applicant 11,12,13 >>>Team2
> 
> So what happens applicant *9* is worrying and waiting but applicant *13* gets the visa next day of CO allocation..haha...
> 
> 
> you can apply this to real world..
> where we have thousands off applicants handled by 8 teams....
> 
> hope this explains  phew!
> 
> again this is total guess work


Thanks Voddy for that. I hope I'm not applicant 9. By the way I did talk to DIAC and they mentioned that my application is not even batched yet so looks like a few weeks wait for me, but the operator mentioned that all those who received the 18 March email should be processed/have CO allocated by 30-Sep. I do hope they dont push this deadline further, fingers crossed!


----------



## HermanB

@Lawrence I'll probably call again end of this month when I have time to do so, it is really just crappy that you get batched but it seems it's the same as it was before that. But we'll see what they say.

@NewInPerth Even though I wish they are processing it in the background, I highly doubt it. There has been no progress at all since April when our meds were finalized. It is really, really frustrating at the moment and it's influencing my wife and I's mood too much at the moment, lol.

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Lawren4

krishz said:


> Hi Lawren,
> 
> I send a mail to my CO and she told its under routine check and to wait...


the routine check may take several weeks......still you can raise a PLE every two weeks to check the status

good luck


----------



## Lawren4

HermanB said:


> @Lawrence I'll probably call again end of this month when I have time to do so, it is really just crappy that you get batched but it seems it's the same as it was before that. But we'll see what they say.
> 
> @NewInPerth Even though I wish they are processing it in the background, I highly doubt it. There has been no progress at all since April when our meds were finalized. It is really, really frustrating at the moment and it's influencing my wife and I's mood too much at the moment, lol.
> 
> All the best to everyone!


Herman,

I recommend you to raise a PLE first, instead of calling.

reason is:
if you actually have a case officer, PLE response must be "att" the case officer, and also the PLe reply email text must contain some words like "i can confirm you have a case officer"

so PLE is more effective and cheaper way.

of coz' u make ur own decision.

good luck!

Lawrence


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> the routine check may take several weeks......still you can raise a PLE every two weeks to check the status
> 
> good luck


I would strongly advise against raising a PLE every two weeks. It only increases the work load for DIAC and status PLE's just serve to irk them big time. It is much better to call them to ask for status update.

@krishz - I was told my application is going through 'normal routine processing' which can take many months. I later found out my application is undergoing checks by an external agency which can take many months. Just wanted to share with you one meaning of 'normal routine processing'. Keep your fingers crossed. And oh by they way, the telephone operators at DIAC do not explain whether 'normal routine processing' means external checks or something else. They remain very tight-lipped about it and actually show some distaste when you try to inquire about it.


----------



## sysanalyst

krishz said:


> Hi sysanalyst,
> 
> Mine is team 4...my CO mailed me on 6th July...submitted all the documents and still waiting...


Hi Thanks for your reply. CO is assinged on 5th August and asked for Latest Payslips and marriage certificate. Provided all the documents on 10th of agugust. Going for Medicals this Friday in Sydney.

Hopefully by end of Sept or Oct we should get Grant


----------



## Lawren4

another weekday, still no news. chinese SEP applicants all have co now. since the first chinese OCT app is 10th OCT 2010, it is unlikely to have other exciting news this week from chinese forum.


----------



## NatalieQ

Lawren4 said:


> another weekday, still no news. chinese SEP applicants all have co now. since the first chinese OCT app is 10th OCT 2010, it is unlikely to have other exciting news this week from chinese forum.


Ok, then I will post some news from a russian forum 
1. lodged on 24.09.10, got CO on 17th of August (yesterday)
2. lodged on 27.09.10, got direct grant on 18th of August (today)

Will keep posting!


----------



## HermanB

It is one dead week... although, I'm not very surprised, more and more false hope as usual...

Good luck though to everyone!


----------



## Mohak

Hello all,

Just writing to keep in touch.

I applied for my *subclass 175 in Jan 2011* and am still waiting to hear_ any_ news from the dept...

Cheers!


----------



## Bunyip02

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications for 176 has now moved to 2nd August 2011.........:jaw:

Seems like the the gap between 176 state spon and 175 is getting ever wider while we go at a snails pace:boxing:


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications for 176 has now moved to 2nd August 2011.........:jaw:
> 
> Seems like the the gap between 176 state spon and 175 is getting ever wider while we go at a snails pace:boxing:


I always wonder some people chose to go for 176 because they are short of points for 175..but still they get it faster...  fortune in disguise


----------



## bogdan84

voddy said:


> I always wonder some people chose to go for 176 because they are short of points for 175..but still they get it faster...  fortune in disguise


True, I applied with 130 points for 175...


----------



## Guest

bogdan84 said:


> True, I applied with 130 points for 175...


Don't worry this is going to change with the new system coming next year...


----------



## bogdan84

leptokurtic said:


> Don't worry this is going to change with the new system coming next year...


What do they plan now?


----------



## Bunyip02

leptokurtic said:


> Don't worry this is going to change with the new system coming next year...


I know, but for now, and us already in the system.... It's slowwwwww

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Guest

bogdan84 said:


> What do they plan now?


Proposed Skilled Migrant Selection Register (SkillSelect)


----------



## Guest

Bunyip02 said:


> I know, but for now, and us already in the system.... It's slowwwwww


Slow is when you have a case officer and your application is sent for 'external checks which can take many months'  Imagine living with that. And I am living with it right now. And the dreadful thing is that for me the process is JUST starting. As a historical reference, Pakistani applicants whose apps were stuck in external checks and had applied between Jan 2009 - June 2010 got cleared on June 30 2011. A wait of 2 and a half years for some!!!


----------



## Bunyip02

leptokurtic said:


> Slow is when you have a case officer and your application is sent for 'external checks which can take many months'  Imagine living with that. And I am living with it right now. And the dreadful thing is that for me the process is JUST starting. As a historical reference, Pakistani applicants whose apps were stuck in external checks and had applied between Jan 2009 - June 2010 got cleared on June 30 2011. A wait of 2 and a half years for some!!!


 I can sooooo imagine your frustration  good luck my friend and hope your checks go quicker for you. 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## krishz

sysanalyst said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply. CO is assinged on 5th August and asked for Latest Payslips and marriage certificate. Provided all the documents on 10th of agugust. Going for Medicals this Friday in Sydney.
> 
> Hopefully by end of Sept or Oct we should get Grant


Hi,

My CO asked for the relationship proof, form 80 and spouse's IELTS...submitted everything and for the second time she asked for some more documents for relationship proof and once again submitted all the extra documents on 29th July and still waiting...


----------



## krishz

Lawren4 said:


> the routine check may take several weeks......still you can raise a PLE every two weeks to check the status
> 
> good luck


Thanks Lawrence...I just mailed and ask for the status and the reply was to wait...


----------



## krishz

Hi Guyz,

I met a consultant yesterday (he did student visa for my cousin) he suggested to get the state sponsorship because 175 subclass will take a long time to process (even though I was allocated with a CO) and if I'm opting for SS my subclass will change from 175 to 176 which is faster and easier...

I need all your suggestions to decided the above....It's really a long time for me waiting for the grant so guys please reply me to take a right decision...


----------



## bogdan84

Now that Perth is considered a country town it's worth also considering the RSMS which is in priority 1. Takes about one month get the grant from the lodgement date,


----------



## Bunyip02

krishz said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I met a consultant yesterday (he did student visa for my cousin) he suggested to get the state sponsorship because 175 subclass will take a long time to process (even though I was allocated with a CO) and if I'm opting for SS my subclass will change from 175 to 176 which is faster and easier...
> 
> I need all your suggestions to decided the above....It's really a long time for me waiting for the grant so guys please reply me to take a right decision...


Yes I think you can do that as long as you applied before July 2010, which it seems you did

I'm sure I'm correct but if I'm not let me know.

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02

Bunyip02 said:


> Yes I think you can do that as long as you applied before July 2010, which it seems you did
> 
> I'm sure I'm correct but if I'm not let me know.
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


But I think you would still have go for the security checks though as your from HR country. It seems your so close already. I think if you didn't already have a CO and I see you have also done Pcc and medicals, maybe you should sit tight. It might otherwise delay things 

Just my opinion  best of luck to you

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## treb94

Approve Today !!!!
Bless you all and good luck to you !!!


----------



## kash2182

treb94 said:


> Approve Today !!!!
> Bless you all and good luck to you !!!


Can you please share your timelines?


----------



## treb94

kash2182 said:


> Can you please share your timelines?


Check my signature mate....
Good luck to you !!!


----------



## kash2182

treb94 said:


> Check my signature mate....
> Good luck to you !!!


Sorry dude your signature is not displayed


----------



## treb94

Here you go kash2182...
Good luck to you mate....

ACS:01/12/10 (262113)||ACS+:02/03/11||IELTS:02/04/11 L8/R7/W6.5/S6.5||SA SS:19/04/11||SA SS+:19/05/11||VE176:22/05/11||CO:30/05/11||Med&PCC:05/08/11||Visa:19/08/11


----------



## voddy

treb94 said:


> Here you go kash2182...
> Good luck to you mate....
> 
> ACS:01/12/10 (262113)||ACS+:02/03/11||IELTS:02/04/11 L8/R7/W6.5/S6.5||SA SS:19/04/11||SA SS+:19/05/11||VE176:22/05/11||CO:30/05/11||Med&PCC:05/08/11||Visa:19/08/11


congrats! You are P2 so you'v got what u deserve.. good luck with rest of the move!!!


----------



## voddy

I too feel like going for SS.. :| I know all pros but still... the wait is painful. Having very good IELTS & 125 pass marks.. 

just look at the speed of P2.. I'm not jealous but I sure do envy


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I met a consultant yesterday (he did student visa for my cousin) he suggested to get the state sponsorship because 175 subclass will take a long time to process (even though I was allocated with a CO) and if I'm opting for SS my subclass will change from 175 to 176 which is faster and easier...
> 
> I need all your suggestions to decided the above....It's really a long time for me waiting for the grant so guys please reply me to take a right decision...


wouldn't they still ask for relationship proof??


----------



## HermanB

I know everyone has their anxiety about this application, but I've really reached the point where I give up. 2 Weeks after being batched and still no CO, what in the heck was the purpose then of sending us that e-mail in March giving us hope and batching us to give us hope when it just means absolutely nothing it seems?!

Ah well, going to take a break for a week or so again just to focus on other things. Good luck to everyone and all the best!


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> I know everyone has their anxiety about this application, but I've really reached the point where I give up. 2 Weeks after being batched and still no CO, what in the heck was the purpose then of sending us that e-mail in March giving us hope and batching us to give us hope when it just means absolutely nothing it seems?!
> 
> Ah well, going to take a break for a week or so again just to focus on other things. Good luck to everyone and all the best!


howz the new job..Herman?


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> wouldn't they still ask for relationship proof??


Hi,

I have sent all the documents regarding our relationship is genuine and ongoing and my CO replied tat;s she is satisfied of the documents submitted and after taht there is no changes is status...

And what do you say for voddy shall I apply for SS???

what all the pros and cons of SS?? Please guide me..


----------



## krishz

Bunyip02 said:


> But I think you would still have go for the security checks though as your from HR country. It seems your so close already. I think if you didn't already have a CO and I see you have also done Pcc and medicals, maybe you should sit tight. It might otherwise delay things 
> 
> Just my opinion  best of luck to you
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Hi Bunyip02,

I really don't know what to do...within an hour I have to decide either I'm appling for SS...but still confused...


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sent all the documents regarding our relationship is genuine and ongoing and my CO replied tat;s she is satisfied of the documents submitted and after taht there is no changes is status...
> 
> And what do you say for voddy shall I apply for SS???
> 
> what all the pros and cons of SS?? Please guide me..


well..
only drawback is that if you get SS u'll be bound to work & live there for 2 years..If you are ok with this..then go for it.

this depend on what state? whats ur occupation? how easy/difficult to find a job there? living cost & friens/family support..

you can decide within 1 minute..


If you prefer the liberty to live anywhere anytime you want then stick with this as you have come soooo close.


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> But I think you would still have go for the security checks though as your from HR country. It seems your so close already. I think if you didn't already have a CO and I see you have also done Pcc and medicals, maybe you should sit tight. It might otherwise delay things 
> 
> Just my opinion  best of luck to you
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


usually Indians don't seem to suffer from extensive external checks..

(only applicants from Pakistan, Iran, Palestine etc had been hit with this unfair delay)


----------



## hellorajshahi

"This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)
*
At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter. *
Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


----------



## statue

hellorajshahi said:


> "This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)
> *
> At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter. *
> Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


Congrats!!! and best of luck.:clap2:


----------



## Guest

hellorajshahi said:


> "This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)
> *
> At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter. *
> Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh WOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANY CONGRATS Hellorajshahi!!!! How long did the CO say it would take??? And when did these checks start???


----------



## hellorajshahi

leptokurtic said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh WOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANY CONGRATS Hellorajshahi!!!! How long did the CO say it would take??? And when did these checks start???


Thank you. Security check start from 8th June 2011 and CO told that it may took several months.


----------



## Guest

hellorajshahi said:


> Thank you. Security check start from 8th June 2011 and CO told that it may took several months.


This sounds more like the timeline for my own 456 visa which I got last year. Applied around Feb 22 2010 and got the stamped visa back around May 18 2010. Aprox. 2 and a half months. I had been in contact with the high commission in Islamabad and so I know for a fact my application went through both internal AND external checks.

I pray to Allah the Almighty my 175 visa application will also be expedited.


----------



## Bunyip02

hellorajshahi said:


> Thank you. Security check start from 8th June 2011 and CO told that it may took several months.


Krishz

I think your question about what to do has been answered  hold tight and your grant will come 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Abdelrahman

hellorajshahi said:


> Thank you. Security check start from 8th June 2011 and CO told that it may took several months.


Thats great u didn't wait too much... Lucky u.
My CO said my security checks will take up to 18 months


----------



## hellorajshahi

Abdelrahman said:


> Thats great u didn't wait too much... Lucky u.
> My CO said my security checks will take up to 18 months


Thank you. Inshallah you will get ur grant very soon.


----------



## Maz25

krishz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sent all the documents regarding our relationship is genuine and ongoing and my CO replied tat;s she is satisfied of the documents submitted and after taht there is no changes is status...
> 
> And what do you say for voddy shall I apply for SS???
> 
> what all the pros and cons of SS?? Please guide me..


Why do you want to apply for state sponsorship? You've already been assigned a CO and in the time it will take for you to apply and be granted state sponsorship - bearing in mind that there are no guarantees that you will even get state sponsorship - it is quite likely that you would have been granted a visa. Since 176 visas are processed quicker, a lot of people are opting for state sponsorships - increased applications = increased processing times = less places available.

You've come this far and as frustrating as it is to wait, be patient, I'm sure you'll have your visa soon.


----------



## voddy

hellorajshahi said:


> "This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)
> *
> At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter. *
> Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


best news lately... congrats :clap2: !!!


----------



## bogdan84

Do you guys think they still work Saturdays?


----------



## hellorajshahi

voddy said:


> best news lately... congrats :clap2: !!!


Thank you. Thanks for ur support. Ur P3-Spread-Sheet help us lot. Wish u good luck. If possible update my info to ur spread sheet


----------



## iNinjaN

hellorajshahi said:


> "This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)
> 
> At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter.
> Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


Congrats!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## hellorajshahi

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thank you.


----------



## Gaurav

Congrats to Rajshahi for earning the PR.
How are all you great folks doing??????
I have been quite away from this wonderful forum, let's be in touch even on arriving in Australia.


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> well..
> only drawback is that if you get SS u'll be bound to work & live there for 2 years..If you are ok with this..then go for it.
> 
> this depend on what state? whats ur occupation? how easy/difficult to find a job there? living cost & friens/family support..
> 
> you can decide within 1 minute..
> 
> 
> If you prefer the liberty to live anywhere anytime you want then stick with this as you have come soooo close.


Hi Voddy,

Have applied for SS for WA and preferred region is PERTH...research through internet I come to understand it's also a good place too...


----------



## krishz

hellorajshahi said:


> "This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)
> *
> At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter. *
> Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


Congratzzz!!!!!


----------



## Dhawal

hellorajshahi said:


> Congrats for the grant rajshahi....


----------



## Lawren4

*chinese forum update on 19th Oct 2011(@HermanB take a look)*

(1)175, accountant, lodged on 10th OCT 2010, got CO (ABPF) on 19th Aug, 2011.

(2)175, accountant, lodged on 28th SEP 2010, got CO on 19th Aug, 2011

@Herman, accountant applicants are not left behind!

all the best.

Lawrence


----------



## hellorajshahi

Gaurav said:


> Congrats to Rajshahi for earning the PR.
> How are all you great folks doing??????
> I have been quite away from this wonderful forum, let's be in touch even on arriving in Australia.


Thank you. Itz really a gr8 thread. Thanks for ur initiative.


----------



## hellorajshahi

krishz said:


> Congratzzz!!!!!


Thank you Brother


----------



## hellorajshahi

Dhawal said:


> hellorajshahi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for the grant rajshahi....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lawren4

another Monday. wish grant n CO rain!


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Voddy,
> 
> Have applied for SS for WA and preferred region is PERTH...research through internet I come to understand it's also a good place too...


Good luck Krish...

I guess you had been so patient since 2009. hope things will get faster..


----------



## NatalieQ

Another update from a russian forum:
application was lodged on 12 of October 2010, got an officer today (22d of August). The applicant is an accountant.

I lodged my application on 20th of October 2010. Hope my turn, as well as Herman's, Lawren's and other October's, is really close now


----------



## bogdan84

And another accountant from Romanian forum which had lodged on the 12th October 2010 got CO today.


----------



## voddy

bogdan84 said:


> And another accountant from Romanian forum which had lodged on the 12th October 2010 got CO today.


looks like they are clearing Oct..fast


----------



## Dedunu

*Need u'r guidance....*



bogdan84 said:


> Do you guys think they still work Saturdays?


Hi bogdan84,

Last friday i got ACS + Assessment.
Software Engineer,PIM3 Group A -4.7 yrs experience.
My question is can i claim 10 points for 5 yrs experience with this ACS assessment?
They were considered experience till June 2011 ,If i'm apply PR on september 2011 will i be abele to claim 10 points for 5 years experience or do i need to re assess?

i'm planing to apply Visa 175 please guid me on this.


----------



## bogdan84

Dedunu said:


> Hi bogdan84,
> 
> Last friday i got ACS + Assessment.
> Software Engineer,PIM3 Group A -4.7 yrs experience.
> My question is can i claim 10 points for 5 yrs experience with this ACS assessment?
> They were considered experience till June 2011 ,If i'm apply PR on september 2011 will i be abele to claim 10 points for 5 years experience or do i need to re assess?
> 
> i'm planing to apply Visa 175 please guid me on this.


You don't need to reassess, DIAC will do their own assessment.


----------



## Dedunu

*thanx*



bogdan84 said:


> You don't need to reassess, DIAC will do their own assessment.


Thank u for the help.... :clap2:


----------



## piggypink18

*Status changed to "Unable to provide further information" what is it mean?*

Hi all,

I've been reading this forum lately and thanks for all the shared experience and useful information! 

I am 176 visa applicant, Visa submitted since 27/08/2010 and notice our online immi status just changed today to "Unable to provide further information at the time" , and ABPF status since 26/6/2011 went missing. Could you pls advice what it means? I am so worried now. 

Please help


----------



## Artemisa

piggypink18, 

If I were you, I would wait until tomorrow. If it didn't change, I would call DIAC. 
Looks like a system bug or something like that.


----------



## ibarry

Hello Tania, - I have opened a mail sent on the 19th August from my agent saying I have a CO and need to go ahead with Medicals and Police Check and a AFP !! Team 4 whooo hoooo!!!! 
__________________
Lodged 175 Visa ec 2010 , Aug 17 2011 - requested Health, Police Checks, AFP!!! 


Hi guys just to share this info from PIO forum. I think we should be patient and i think DIAC will clear quite all 2010 by Dec this year.finger cross


----------



## NewInPerth

Good to see some progress with DIAC processing of 175 visa. Here's hoping all 2010 applicants are processed by the end of next month..


----------



## HermanB

First of all, glad to see people getting what they deserve, and that Accountants are moving along . Still no news from my side, really starting to worry and wonder if something is wrong with our application . I am just so fed-up with this whole thing even though we might be close to getting a CO (which I am starting to doubt).

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lawren4

*chinese forum update*

a good week start:

(1)175, 28th SEP 2010, 261312, CO allocated on 22th Aug, 2011

(2)175, 5th OCT 2010, ACS, PRE-grant on 22th Aug, 2011

(3)175, 10th OCT 2010, Accountant, GRANT on 22th Aug, 2011

(4)175, 14th OCT 2010, telecommunications network engineer, GRANT on 22th Aug, 2011

(5)175, 28th SEP 2010, Accountant, GRANT on 23th Aug, 2011

good luck to ALL!

Lawrence


----------



## JohnAnton

Looks like a good week for accountants.


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> First of all, glad to see people getting what they deserve, and that Accountants are moving along . Still no news from my side, really starting to worry and wonder if something is wrong with our application . I am just so fed-up with this whole thing even though we might be close to getting a CO (which I am starting to doubt).
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


we see a lot of ppl from Oct getting Cos & Im sure yours is being handled under the cover & u'll get the direct grant.. But neither do I understand what is taking sooo long. 
Every time I get notification of a post by Herman, I log hoping to hear ur good news..and even me starting to feel irritable..


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> we see a lot of ppl from Oct getting Cos & Im sure yours is being handled under the cover & u'll get the direct grant.. But neither do I understand what is taking sooo long.
> Every time I get notification of a post by Herman, I log hoping to hear ur good news..and even me starting to feel irritable..


Yes, me too, I wish they would just give Herman his grant already 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## voddy

will they clear 2010 applicants in another 2 months? what do you ppl think?

their rate used to be 1month per .5 months... isn't it.. wonder if it's the same..


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> will they clear 2010 applicants in another 2 months? what do you ppl think?
> 
> their rate used to be 1month per .5 months... isn't it.. wonder if it's the same..


Actually it used to be 1.5 months every .5 months. And in hindsight it becomes clear that warp-speed was for clearing the pre-July 2010 backlog on time. Their speed changed completely as soon as that hurdle was cleared. They are now taking their sweet time in processing the apps...


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> will they clear 2010 applicants in another 2 months? what do you ppl think?
> 
> their rate used to be 1month per .5 months... isn't it.. wonder if it's the same..


I did hear on another forum that they plan to clear all 2010 applicants by 30th September. 

But it if slow a frustrating at the moment whilst they try to clear backlogs from 2009 also. 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> Actually it used to be 1.5 months every .5 months. And in hindsight it becomes clear that warp-speed was for clearing the pre-July 2010 backlog on time. Their speed changed completely as soon as that hurdle was cleared. They are now taking their sweet time in processing the apps...


 humm well I so much hope that they'll clear a good lot before Christmas.. I was worrying last Christmas reg. ACS and this year it'd be reg Visa.. 

I can't imagine how I 'd feel when Jan 2011 ppl start getting COs ..


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> humm well I so much hope that they'll clear a good lot before Christmas.. I was worrying last Christmas reg. ACS and this year it'd be reg Visa..
> 
> I can't imagine how I 'd feel when Jan 2011 ppl start getting COs ..


I know, that's what I was thinking, I will get nervous when 2011 come into processing 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> I did hear on another forum that they plan to clear all 2010 applicants by 30th September. 
> 
> But it if slow a frustrating at the moment whilst they try to clear backlogs from 2009 also. 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


yeah..indeed. how would they do it by End of sep? A lot of Nov ppl got grants (from our spreadsheet) if there are less ppl in Dec..then this is possible..

we miss slimneo, aussimmi, ausiland & their predictions


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> yeah..indeed. how would they do it by End of sep? A lot of Nov ppl got grants (from our spreadsheet) if there are less ppl in Dec..then this is possible..
> 
> we miss slimneo, aussimmi, ausiland & their predictions


Some one went to a DIAC meeting in OZ and a DIAC case officer was doing a talk about future plans and processing, and they said about the 30th sept. That is what I read on pomms in oz forum a few months back. 
I guess all 2010 applicants might at least all have a co buy this time. I am holding on to this as hope until that time comes 
It is my way to keep positive 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> Some one went to a DIAC meeting in OZ and a DIAC case officer was doing a talk about future plans and processing, and they said about the 30th sept. That is what I read on pomms in oz forum a few months back.
> I guess all 2010 applicants might at least all have a co buy this time. I am holding on to this as hope until that time comes
> It is my way to keep positive 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


very true... there should be something to hold on to..


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> humm well I so much hope that they'll clear a good lot before Christmas.. I was worrying last Christmas reg. ACS and this year it'd be reg Visa..
> 
> I can't imagine how I 'd feel when Jan 2011 ppl start getting COs ..


Yours truly already has a CO  If not for the external checks, I would have a grant by now. And another Jan 2011 applicant got a CO or a grant around the same time as me. So they have already reached 2011. Chin up!!!


----------



## Artemisa

I think that my application will start to be processed around november.


----------



## rackspace

leptokurtic said:


> Yours truly already has a CO  If not for the external checks, I would have a grant by now. And another Jan 2011 applicant got a CO or a grant around the same time as me. So they have already reached 2011. Chin up!!!


How can I be sure than I am passing through external checks?


----------



## neil_

leptokurtic said:


> Yours truly already has a CO  If not for the external checks, I would have a grant by now. And another Jan 2011 applicant got a CO or a grant around the same time as me. So they have already reached 2011. Chin up!!!



I heard that DIAC does speed up processing around Christmas and they try to clear backlogs before the vacations. Let's hope so 

maybe their appraisals happen around that time


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> Some one went to a DIAC meeting in OZ and a DIAC case officer was doing a talk about future plans and processing, and they said about the 30th sept. That is what I read on pomms in oz forum a few months back.
> I guess all 2010 applicants might at least all have a co buy this time. I am holding on to this as hope until that time comes
> It is my way to keep positive 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


If they do indeed manage to clear all 2010 applicants by the end of next month, I will be one happy bunny as my application won't be too far from the top of the pile (though, I do feel that this is slightly optimistic). 

I do believe that they are working quite hard in the background but since people bombard them with PLEs as soon as their application comes into the processing timeline, they have wisely chosen to give a pessimistic update of their actual progress.

I really want my visa as well but also staying positive and waiting my turn. Considering that most visas are being processed in an average of 10 - 12 months from lodgement date, we are pretty lucky and don't really have a long wait in comparison to those who had to wait over 2 years for their visa.

Chin up everyone


----------



## HermanB

Maz25 said:


> If they do indeed manage to clear all 2010 applicants by the end of next month, I will be one happy bunny as my application won't be too far from the top of the pile (though, I do feel that this is slightly optimistic).
> 
> I do believe that they are working quite hard in the background but since people bombard them with PLEs as soon as their application comes into the processing timeline, they have wisely chosen to give a pessimistic update of their actual progress.
> 
> I really want my visa as well but also staying positive and waiting my turn. Considering that most visas are being processed in an average of 10 - 12 months from lodgement date, we are pretty lucky and don't really have a long wait in comparison to those who had to wait over 2 years for their visa.
> 
> Chin up everyone


Hi. It's not the processing speed that is upsetting me (cannot speak for other people), it is the fact that they sent us that stupid e-mail in March, giving us false hope and organizing our lives around that just to be disappointed. 

Then when I phoned 3 weeks ago telling me we have been batched and will get a case officer 'very' soon, and yet we are still waiting for it while so many other people that applied at more or less the same time as us or later have gotten either their visa grants or case officers.

If you consider the things above, some of us really have a right to be upset as at the moment (like myself) some of our lives are at a stand still due to false hope being given and then making it worse by processing randomly, regardless of whether one has received that mail or not. I am trying to remain positive about it, but how is it possible when you take these factors into consideration. I am sure I am not the only one, but my wife and I really feel left behind and am very stressed out about it and I think with very good reason.

I, however, hope that things move along but have been disappointed too many times and am at the stage where I feel that it will never happen for us.

Good luck to you and hope your case is not as frustrating as ours. All the best!


----------



## bogdan84

HermanB said:


> Hi. It's not the processing speed that is upsetting me (cannot speak for other people), it is the fact that they sent us that stupid e-mail in March, giving us false hope and organizing our lives around that just to be disappointed.


Exactly, it was them giving us the estimate, we didn't ask for it. I was prepared to wait 2 years and had plans to change my job with one that paid double. But on the 18th March they said I will have the visa in 3 months, so there was no point in changing the job anymore. So I lost a lot of money.


----------



## Suhel

*December 201 applicants to get CO by Oct or Nov*



Artemisa said:


> I think that my application will start to be processed around november.


Hi Artemisa ,

Even I am a December 2010 applicant and I agree with you . 

Today I called up DAIC and asked them about status of my application . 
Indirectly the agent on phone told me that I may have to wait for 2 to 3 months before I would be assigned a Case Officer .

So , I assume for December 2010 applicant , we may start getting CO allocated by end of october or November 2011.

So another 3 months of wait .

Regards
Suhel


----------



## Guest

rackspace said:


> How can I be sure than I am passing through external checks?


The only way to be sure is to be told by your CO. For me, the operators on the phone said your application is going through 'normal routine processing that can take many months'. So I suppose if they tell you the same thing on the phone then you can take it to mean external checks. Otherwise let at least 3 months go by before you last written communication and then raise a PLE.


----------



## voddy

From the spreadsheet, almost all Nov applicants have gotten the visa. If this continued we would have gotten ours by now..But then they went back to August...


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> I think that my application will start to be processed around november.


I think end of September..


----------



## NewInPerth

Suhel said:


> Hi Artemisa ,
> 
> Even I am a December 2010 applicant and I agree with you .
> 
> Today I called up DAIC and asked them about status of my application .
> Indirectly the agent on phone told me that I may have to wait for 2 to 3 months before I would be assigned a Case Officer .
> 
> So , I assume for December 2010 applicant , we may start getting CO allocated by end of october or November 2011.
> 
> So another 3 months of wait .
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


There we have another gem from DIAC... conflicting messages 'all 2010 applications processed by end of next month' and this message from Suhel. The mystery of DIAC processing continues and no wonder many on this forum are getting bit frustrated.


----------



## HermanB

And yet again still no news today. What in the heck does it mean to be 'batched' then if you do not get a case officer when they start assigning new ones. I am just plainly fed-up with this process! There is just no consistency and just empty promise after empty promise. I really hope that other people are not experiencing the level of frustration and anxiety I am experiencing at the moment.

Good luck everyone and may things go smoothly for all!


----------



## Maz25

HermanB said:


> Hi. It's not the processing speed that is upsetting me (cannot speak for other people), it is the fact that they sent us that stupid e-mail in March, giving us false hope and organizing our lives around that just to be disappointed.
> 
> Then when I phoned 3 weeks ago telling me we have been batched and will get a case officer 'very' soon, and yet we are still waiting for it while so many other people that applied at more or less the same time as us or later have gotten either their visa grants or case officers.
> 
> If you consider the things above, some of us really have a right to be upset as at the moment (like myself) some of our lives are at a stand still due to false hope being given and then making it worse by processing randomly, regardless of whether one has received that mail or not. I am trying to remain positive about it, but how is it possible when you take these factors into consideration. I am sure I am not the only one, but my wife and I really feel left behind and am very stressed out about it and I think with very good reason.
> 
> I, however, hope that things move along but have been disappointed too many times and am at the stage where I feel that it will never happen for us.
> 
> Good luck to you and hope your case is not as frustrating as ours. All the best!


Hi Herman

I understand your frustrations but giving credit where it is due, DIAC have processed a good chunk of those applicants who got the infamous 18th March email and it's just bad luck that you are one of those who are still waiting for a case officer. They made a mistake and overestimated their processing capacity but being human, I guess it is to be expected that they can make mistakes.

I would love to have my visa but would never make any life changing decision simply because of the visa - I believe I qualify for the visa but what if DIAC begs to differ? I'm also exploring other opportunities and not bothering myself with the visa - what good would worrying and stressing do to me? My agent actually told me that the actual processing time is 18 months and that's what I should aim for - if it happens sooner, then that would be great but if it takes 18 months, then I didn't give myself false hope.

The outcome of your application is completely out of your hands. Spend time with your family, make plans about what you would do if got to Australia, research the job market, etc but certainly do not waste time worrying about something over which you have no control - it's pointless and will affect your health. The visa should never become an obsession - get on with your life and it will happen when the time is right.

Good luck, we are all rooting for you and I'm very sure that in a few weeks you would be posting about your visa grant and wondering why you were stressing out. 

P.S I'm not having a go at you


----------



## HermanB

Maz25 said:


> Hi Herman
> 
> Good luck, we are all rooting for you and I'm very sure that in a few weeks you would be posting about your visa grant and wondering why you were stressing out.
> 
> P.S I'm not having a go at you


Hi Mac. I also was not going at you, guess I'm just venting my frustration by writing. Well, unfortunately it is reality for us, because I cannot apply for a permanent work at the moment (should I even find work), and my wife wants a baby, but can't at the moment because we are waiting and she won't be able to apply for any work if she is pregnant.

It's not by choice really that our lives are held up, there is at the moment not much future where I stay as I earn (if I can even find work) about a quarter of my wife's salary. But, I guess we'll see what happens.

All the best and thank you for the reply, it's nice to read other people's opinions


----------



## sysanalyst

voddy said:


> From the spreadsheet, almost all Nov applicants have gotten the visa. If this continued we would have gotten ours by now..But then they went back to August...


Hi, I was assinged CO on 5th of AUG, all the requeted docs (Pay Slips, bank Statments) are upload still no status change in Online. How many days normally CO will see application again once they requeted for further documnets.


----------



## voddy

sysanalyst said:


> Hi, I was assinged CO on 5th of AUG, all the requeted docs (Pay Slips, bank Statments) are upload still no status change in Online. How many days normally CO will see application again once they requeted for further documnets.


not very long..you can see for another week and may be call ur CO and remind him..


----------



## Lawren4

*chinese forum update (24th Aug 2011)*

only one update:

175, accountant, lodged on 17th OCT 2010, got CO on 24th Aug, 2011.

good luck to ALL!

the good news is: I'll travel to Hong Kong tomorrow with my wife, and will be back on Sunday. hoho!

the bad news is: my wallet will be thinner...

Lawrence


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> only one update:
> 
> 175, accountant, lodged on 17th OCT 2010, got CO on 24th Aug, 2011.
> 
> good luck to ALL!
> 
> the good news is: I'll travel to Hong Kong tomorrow with my wife, and will be back on Sunday. hoho!
> 
> the bad news is: my wallet will be thinner...
> 
> Lawrence


Enjoy!!!! :clap2:


----------



## lobster26

My visa (175) was granted since yesterday 23 th of august!! I was an august 2010 applicant. I am planning to move to Australia in october this year.


----------



## Dhawal

lobster26 said:


> Congrats for the visa grant...


----------



## botero82

lobster26 said:


> My visa (175) was granted since yesterday 23 th of august!! I was an august 2010 applicant. I am planning to move to Australia in october this year.


Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## sundari127

Hello All

I got Case Officer (Team 2) allocated today.

My visa application was logged on 22-Jan-2011.

They have requested some additional documents on employment.

Thanks


----------



## neil_

the third Jan-11 applicant on this forum to get CO i think.

congrats! that's good news.

did u frontload meds/pcc?


----------



## Bunyip02

sundari127 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got Case Officer (Team 2) allocated today.
> 
> My visa application was logged on 22-Jan-2011.
> 
> They have requested some additional documents on employment.
> 
> Thanks


Oooooo exciting, 2011 has commenced!! Yay

Congrats

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## sundari127

Hi Neil

Yes, i got an email in march to do medicals and PCC.

I completed them and uploaded details in 1st week of April

I have already sent documents details my roles and responsibilities, not sure why they are asking it again.

Below is what requested now

#################
Detailed work reference or Service Certiﬁcate from current company showing position, duties,
duration of employment and signed by your manager.
● Representative Sample of Documents (No more than 6 of each document type) for the
above period. MUST include but is not limited to - Pay Slips, Bank Statements showing
EFT of wages to a bank account (Please highlight the salary transfers) , Superannuation,
Taxation Assessments - If you are unable to provide any of these documents I wish an
explanation in writing as to why not.

###########

Does anyone have an idea, if i should resend the same document which i submitted earlier with roles n duties ? 



neil_ said:


> the third Jan-11 applicant on this forum to get CO i think.
> 
> congrats! that's good news.
> 
> did u frontload meds/pcc?


----------



## HermanB

Bunyip02 said:


> Oooooo exciting, 2011 has commenced!! Yay
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


No it hasn't!!! Otherwise myself and Lawrence is left behind?! Even though I am very happy for people getting their visas, this is getting ridiculous. How much longer must we wait and see people that applied way after us to get their CO's and visas?!

I have been very patient up until now, but screw this whole freakin process!!! How in the hell is any of this fair for some of us?!

Despite this, very glad for you Sundari and hope you get your visa very soon. All the best!


----------



## sundari127

Hi Herman

Thanks.

Don't worry you will be hearing from DIAC sooner.



HermanB said:


> No it hasn't!!! Otherwise myself and Lawrence is left behind?! Even though I am very happy for people getting their visas, this is getting ridiculous. How much longer must we wait and see people that applied way after us to get their CO's and visas?!
> 
> I have been very patient up until now, but screw this whole freakin process!!! How in the hell is any of this fair for some of us?!
> 
> Despite this, very glad for you Sundari and hope you get your visa very soon. All the best!


----------



## Bunyip02

HermanB said:


> No it hasn't!!! Otherwise myself and Lawrence is left behind?! Even though I am very happy for people getting their visas, this is getting ridiculous. How much longer must we wait and see people that applied way after us to get their CO's and visas?!
> 
> I have been very patient up until now, but screw this whole freakin process!!! How in the hell is any of this fair for some of us?!
> 
> Despite this, very glad for you Sundari and hope you get your visa very soon. All the best!


I did think of you straight away Herman when I saw this post *hugs*. I really feel for you 

At the same time I want them to get started on 2011 as I don't want to wait either 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## HermanB

Bunyip02 said:


> I did think of you straight away Herman when I saw this post *hugs*. I really feel for you 
> 
> At the same time I want them to get started on 2011 as I don't want to wait either 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


I'm sorry Buny, I wish you well and that you get your visa as soon as possible as well. It is just that my wife and I cannot take this crap anymore, almost feel like saying screw immigrating and try and survive in this place as we cannot just wait and wait and wait until we die of old age, lol.

Good luck and all the best!!


----------



## HermanB

sundari127 said:


> Hi Herman
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Don't worry you will be hearing from DIAC sooner.


Thanks Sundari, although I've hear that I will hear from them soon for about 3 or so months now, lol


----------



## Bunyip02

HermanB said:


> I'm sorry Buny, I wish you well and that you get your visa as soon as possible as well. It is just that my wife and I cannot take this crap anymore, almost feel like saying screw immigrating and try and survive in this place as we cannot just wait and wait and wait until we die of old age, lol.
> 
> Good luck and all the best!!


Honestly, I think the whole of this tread is wishing you your visa, were praying for you x I wish I could help 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## HermanB

Bunyip02 said:


> Honestly, I think the whole of this tread is wishing you your visa, were praying for you x I wish I could help 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Thank you, all of you are in my prayers as well as this is really people that deserve good lives. As a religious person myself, I am really appreciative for this, and I am sorry if I do come across as selfish sometimes. Time for dinner, then some packing as we are moving to new place (no lease contract) until we can go to Oz.

All the best!!


----------



## zurrieq

HermanB said:


> No it hasn't!!! Otherwise myself and Lawrence is left behind?! Even though I am very happy for people getting their visas, this is getting ridiculous. How much longer must we wait and see people that applied way after us to get their CO's and visas?!
> 
> I have been very patient up until now, but screw this whole freakin process!!! How in the hell is any of this fair for some of us?!
> 
> Despite this, very glad for you Sundari and hope you get your visa very soon. All the best!


HermanB, if it helps, I am also still waiting, you are not alone. They might be processing our VISAS in the background and if you have uploaded everything already then CO need not ask you for anything else and hence will not contact you. On the other hand it is crystal clear now that processing of Cat 4 is not in order of lodgement date, but according to the needs of the Australian labour market - if you look at it from their point of view this makes perfect sense. 

Best to remain positive I guess. The process is not in our control and there is nothing (to my knowledge) that we can do to change it. Apart from applying for SS and apply again for 176, that is.

Having said this I understand it is very frustrating (I am frustrated) also because we received that infamous 18th March email that set an expectation which was not fulfilled by DIAC. Life has to go on and one need have a plan B in case A fails.


----------



## Artemisa

Lobster26 and Sundari127, I've updated your details in the spreadsheet. Hope you don't mind 

Voddy, I renamed the document too. What do you think? ;P


----------



## botero82

Artemisa said:


> Lobster26 and Sundari127, I've updated your details in the spreadsheet. Hope you don't mind
> 
> Voddy, I renamed the document too. What do you think? ;P


Good idea,
It would be a good idea to rename the thread as well, people in the actual p3 could be confused.

What do you think? :confused2:


----------



## statue

botero82 said:


> Good idea,
> It would be a good idea to rename the thread as well, people in the actual p3 could be confused.
> 
> What do you think? :confused2:


In my opinion, thread name should be "Priority 3 (now Priority 4) Applicants club" :ranger:


----------



## Artemisa

Who has the power to edit it? ;P


----------



## statue

Artemisa said:


> Who has the power to edit it? ;P


I think any Moderator can edit its title, or maybe Gaurav ?:confused2:


----------



## Artemisa

I think a post is editable by its author only if there isn't any other replies after it. So, Gaurav couldn't edit it.


----------



## tycsee

sundari127 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Yes, i got an email in march to do medicals and PCC.
> 
> I completed them and uploaded details in 1st week of April
> 
> I have already sent documents details my roles and responsibilities, not sure why they are asking it again.
> 
> Below is what requested now
> 
> #################
> Detailed work reference or Service Certiﬁcate from current company showing position, duties,
> duration of employment and signed by your manager.
> ● Representative Sample of Documents (No more than 6 of each document type) for the
> above period. MUST include but is not limited to - Pay Slips, Bank Statements showing
> EFT of wages to a bank account (Please highlight the salary transfers) , Superannuation,
> Taxation Assessments - If you are unable to provide any of these documents I wish an
> explanation in writing as to why not.
> 
> ###########
> 
> Does anyone have an idea, if i should resend the same document which i submitted earlier with roles n duties ?


Hi sundari,

Congratulations.... But interesting to know they ve asked for detailed reference including job details from current employer...

I have also uploaded all detailed reference docs for 5 years with my application but changed my job to a technology strategy consulting one (Anzsco is Analyst Prog)..., I am not sure now if DIAC asks me then my new employer ll be able to provide such details and even if they do, it may not align completely with AP anzsco description. 

Am worried guys!


----------



## Artemisa

Dolly changed the thread's name! \o\

THANK YOU!


----------



## Maz25

HermanB said:


> No it hasn't!!! Otherwise myself and Lawrence is left behind?! Even though I am very happy for people getting their visas, this is getting ridiculous. How much longer must we wait and see people that applied way after us to get their CO's and visas?!
> 
> I have been very patient up until now, but screw this whole freakin process!!! How in the hell is any of this fair for some of us?!
> 
> Despite this, very glad for you Sundari and hope you get your visa very soon. All the best!


I really feel for you. I'm sure that you will have a case officer in the next few weeks. We're all praying for you. It'll be a happy day on the forum when you have CO.


----------



## neil_

sundari127 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Yes, i got an email in march to do medicals and PCC.
> 
> I completed them and uploaded details in 1st week of April
> 
> I have already sent documents details my roles and responsibilities, not sure why they are asking it again.
> 
> Below is what requested now
> 
> #################
> Detailed work reference or Service Certiﬁcate from current company showing position, duties,
> duration of employment and signed by your manager.
> ● Representative Sample of Documents (No more than 6 of each document type) for the
> above period. MUST include but is not limited to - Pay Slips, Bank Statements showing
> EFT of wages to a bank account (Please highlight the salary transfers) , Superannuation,
> Taxation Assessments - If you are unable to provide any of these documents I wish an
> explanation in writing as to why not.
> 
> ###########
> 
> Does anyone have an idea, if i should resend the same document which i submitted earlier with roles n duties ?



Hi Sundari,

If you're unable to get a ref letter from your current employer then your CO might accept a Work Affidavit. If you've not provided one already then you may want to contact your CO and ask

When we filed our app I provided ref letters for previous companies and WA for current (thought it may be foolish to ask for ref letter from current employer while I'm not 100% sure of getting the visa)

Others on the forum may be able to help

-cheers


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> Lobster26 and Sundari127, I've updated your details in the spreadsheet. Hope you don't mind
> 
> Voddy, I renamed the document too. What do you think? ;P


That's cool  You can play with the sheet.. it's ours not mine..


----------



## statue

Artemisa said:


> Dolly changed the thread's name! \o\
> 
> THANK YOU!


Thanks Dolly, you are wonderful :clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

Artemisa said:


> Dolly changed the thread's name! \o\
> 
> THANK YOU!


That's better, now we won't get any p3's coming on here telling us how they just got a case officer in one week! Lol lol lol  (joking)

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## peterhe

HermanB said:


> Thanks Sundari, although I've hear that I will hear from them soon for about 3 or so months now, lol


Hi HermanB,

I do not think the DIAC is pursuing their principle of "people our business", otherwise, an April 2010 VE175 (G4) applicant is not delayed and still get no a case officer .


----------



## voddy

peterhe said:


> Hi HermanB,
> 
> I do not think the DIAC is pursuing their principle of "people our business", otherwise, an April 2010 VE175 (G4) applicant is not delayed and still get no a case officer .


this is absurd.. is ur occupation in current SOL? whats ur priority group??


----------



## voddy

Ahh I remember.... you reassessed & now in P4 and soon to allocated a case officer...isnt it.. didnt u raise another ple


----------



## Ozhopeful

Artemisa said:


> Dolly changed the thread's name! \o\
> 
> THANK YOU!


Ok, I'm confused here. Why are we Priority 4 now?  What has changed?


----------



## botero82

Artemisa said:


> Dolly changed the thread's name! \o\
> 
> THANK YOU!




Thankss!!!


----------



## Artemisa

Ozhopeful said:


> Ok, I'm confused here. Why are we Priority 4 now?  What has changed?


Since july/11, we are priority 4. DIAC split the 'old' p1 into p1 and p2. So, old p2 is now p3, we are p4, and old p4 is now p5. 

Nothing more than that.


----------



## Artemisa

Bunyip02 said:


> That's better, now we won't get any p3's coming on here telling us how they just got a case officer in one week! Lol lol lol  (joking)


I was thinking the same. LOL. 

It's better not to see it, so we do not get envious.  :tongue1:


----------



## Gaurav

Hi Guys!!!!!!!
How are you all doing???
Glad to see many new IDs here.


----------



## sundari127

Hi Neil

Yes, i did submit reference letters/ work Affidavit which detailed my roles and responsibilities it was signed by one of my senior person as well.

Not sure why they are requesting again.

I am not able to get a letter from HR stating i am with so n so company for past X yrs .

Now i am not sure what other proof i can give.

I have my promotion letters, salary hike letters, pay slips and Tax declaration documents. Will that suffice ?





neil_ said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> If you're unable to get a ref letter from your current employer then your CO might accept a Work Affidavit. If you've not provided one already then you may want to contact your CO and ask
> 
> When we filed our app I provided ref letters for previous companies and WA for current (thought it may be foolish to ask for ref letter from current employer while I'm not 100% sure of getting the visa)
> 
> Others on the forum may be able to help
> 
> -cheers


----------



## sundari127

Hi Artemisa

Thanks for adding the details in the spreadsheet.

I just gave the application date wrongly it is 18-Jan-2011 and not 22-Jan-11.




Artemisa said:


> Lobster26 and Sundari127, I've updated your details in the spreadsheet. Hope you don't mind
> 
> Voddy, I renamed the document too. What do you think? ;P


----------



## aziz.shan

*Form 80 and 1221 confusion*

Hello All,

I'm 175 (ANZSCO 261311) visa applicant lodged eVisa a week ago.

I'm confused how come the online document checklist showing for me is different than the one sent through email.

In email, they are asking additionally for FORM 80 and 1221, which are character related or something, however, online checklist doesn't ask these forms to be filled and uploaded.

So, it would be great if any of you could advice as to what I need to do. Should I fill the forms and upload to my application, or leave it until CO asks for Police Clearances?

Apart from this, in the email checklist, there is no mention of Overseas qualifications documents submission, only Australian qualifications? Did anyone notice that?

Many thanks in advance.

AShan.


----------



## Artemisa

sundari127 said:


> Hi Artemisa
> 
> Thanks for adding the details in the spreadsheet.
> 
> I just gave the application date wrongly it is 18-Jan-2011 and not 22-Jan-11.


Updated!


----------



## Artemisa

aziz.shan, 

I noticed that too. Well, I filled the forms (they are REALLY BIG!) and uploaded them. But it's common to see some CO asking to fill them again. 

It's a risk, but I didn't think it's so bad.


----------



## voddy

Gaurav said:


> Hi Guys!!!!!!!
> How are you all doing???
> Glad to see many new IDs here.


Hi Gaurav,

It's really nice of u to come here frequently just to see how we are doing.. well a lot of people are getting CO/Visas (forumers and non-forumers)..How ever few Oct applicants are still worrying. 

how about your progress out there??? 

cheers & Gud luck!


----------



## Ozhopeful

*affidavit/promo letters fine.*



sundari127 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Yes, i did submit reference letters/ work Affidavit which detailed my roles and responsibilities it was signed by one of my senior person as well.
> 
> Not sure why they are requesting again.
> 
> I am not able to get a letter from HR stating i am with so n so company for past X yrs .
> 
> Now i am not sure what other proof i can give.
> 
> I have my promotion letters, salary hike letters, pay slips and Tax declaration documents. Will that suffice ?


Yes, they will absolutely siffice. In addition, give an affidavit. No HR in its right mind will give an experience letter for immigration purposes. Just make sure your payslips are all in order since filing date, as they will ask for them ultimately.


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Got my State Sponsorship for WA today....


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my State Sponsorship for WA today....


Eeeeeeeeeeep  That was like super quick. You must have lodged the actual application some time back, right????? Anyways, congrats on your success :clap2: Wish you best of luck in next steps.


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeep  That was like super quick. You must have lodged the actual application some time back, right????? Anyways, congrats on your success :clap2: Wish you best of luck in next steps.


Thanks dude...


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Thanks dude...


But you didn't say when you actually applied for the sponsorship...


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my State Sponsorship for WA today....


yaa..this is super fast!!!!!  we waited 1 month even to say we got rejected..hehe LOL

may be you are born for a 176... 

Did u reapply with the fee??


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> But you didn't say when you actually applied for the sponsorship...


ya and by the way..now you are P2 ..isn't it? :confused2:


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> ya and by the way..now you are P2 ..isn't it? :confused2:


ME P2??? Check my signature. I am firmly planted amongst the priority 4 applicants. My application has been allocated to the case officer (Team 2) and if it weren't for the external checks I would have a visa by now  The only thing delaying my processing is these checks and they can take "a considerable amount of time" according to my CO  Wish me quick speed please.


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> ME P2??? Check my signature. I am firmly planted amongst the priority 4 applicants. My application has been allocated to the case officer (Team 2) and if it weren't for the external checks I would have a visa by now  The only thing delaying my processing is these checks and they can take "a considerable amount of time" according to my CO  Wish me quick speed please.


Hey I was targeting this Q to KrishZ..  sorry I caught the wrong text


----------



## neil_

*congrats krishz*

does this mean u got the grant, or only the sponsorship letter yet?

am bit surprised why you went in for sponsorship now being so close to your grant.
but happy for u nevertheless!


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> does this mean u got the grant, or only the sponsorship letter yet?
> 
> am bit surprised why you went in for sponsorship now being so close to your grant.
> but happy for u nevertheless!


he has gotten the sponsorship. Now applying for Visa under 176-SS which is high in priority and super speed..


----------



## neil_

sundari127 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Yes, i did submit reference letters/ work Affidavit which detailed my roles and responsibilities it was signed by one of my senior person as well.
> 
> Not sure why they are requesting again.
> 
> I am not able to get a letter from HR stating i am with so n so company for past X yrs .
> 
> Now i am not sure what other proof i can give.
> 
> I have my promotion letters, salary hike letters, pay slips and Tax declaration documents. Will that suffice ?



Hi sundari127,

yes I think you have enough docs to prove your case.

Just in case the CO is bent on verifying your responsibilities in the current co. then it wud be good to provide official contact details of any senior team member who will vouch for you. If you have done that then i think 'all is well'


----------



## neil_

voddy said:


> he has gotten the sponsorship. Now applying for Visa under 176-SS which is high in priority and super speed..


wow! i hope we don't have to go that route ray2:

good for Krishz but it's a shame on DIAC's part to keep a 2009 applicant waiting long


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> wow! i hope we don't have to go that route ray2:
> 
> good for Krishz but it's a shame on DIAC's part to keep a 2009 applicant waiting long


yes,,he could have done that long before...


----------



## amer

voddy said:


> he has gotten the sponsorship. Now applying for Visa under 176-SS which is high in priority and super speed..


Not it isnt, it maybe super quick to get a CO, but once you get a CO he will still need to go thru the same check that he goes thru right now on his 175.

The major factor after getting CO is whether you are from Low risk or high risk country and not whether you applied 175 or 176...


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> Not it isnt, it maybe super quick to get a CO, but once you get a CO he will still need to go thru the same check that he goes thru right now on his 175.
> 
> The major factor after getting CO is whether you are from Low risk or high risk country and not whether you applied 175 or 176...


oops!..I thought even the external checks are fast tracked for 176.. my bad


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> oops!..I thought even the external checks are fast tracked for 176.. my bad


Some Pakistani state sponsored applicants have been languishing in external checks since Feb 2011...


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> But you didn't say when you actually applied for the sponsorship...


After lot of discussion finally applied on 19th August 2011...and got the approval today...


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> yaa..this is super fast!!!!!  we waited 1 month even to say we got rejected..hehe LOL
> 
> may be you are born for a 176...
> 
> Did u reapply with the fee??



thanks voddy...yes I applied with the fee of $200..


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> Hey I was targeting this Q to KrishZ..  sorry I caught the wrong text


yes voddy now in p2...


----------



## krishz

neil_ said:


> does this mean u got the grant, or only the sponsorship letter yet?
> 
> am bit surprised why you went in for sponsorship now being so close to your grant.
> but happy for u nevertheless!


Hi Neil..

I got the sponsorship approval letter...waited more than 19 months and still no progress(though got a CO) its almost a month after sending the requested documents but still no improvement in the case....without no other go finally applied for 176...don't know how long to wait again...


----------



## krishz

amer said:


> Not it isnt, it maybe super quick to get a CO, but once you get a CO he will still need to go thru the same check that he goes thru right now on his 175.
> 
> The major factor after getting CO is whether you are from Low risk or high risk country and not whether you applied 175 or 176...


Hi,

Yes the external checks are the same but CO is under pressure to finish up the case....no other go dude family pressure...but I'm happy atleast got the SS in a short period...


----------



## peterhe

voddy said:


> this is absurd.. is ur occupation in current SOL? whats ur priority group??


I lodged my 175 application on 28 April 2010 with the occupation of Environmental Engineer, when the occupation code was ASCO2129-79 which is not on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule3. Later I contacted the occupation assessment institution-Engineers Australia (EA), EA issued an explanation letter confirming my occupation code is ANZSCO 233915 which is both on the SOL Schedule 3 before 1 July 2011 and the currently new SOL Schedule 1，then I forwarded this letter to DIAC, DIAC confirmed “Please note that your application will now be considered under SOL Schedule3” on 24 September 2010， and on the same day my application was furthered.

According to DIAC’s process update on 8 June 2011, Applications lodged between 9 February 2010 and 30 June 2010 have been assessed before that day, my application should have been assessed in early June, but yet I have not been allocated a case officer until now. 

Both raising PLEs and calling up do not work, I even sent complaint letter to DIAC , but just replied with no specific timeframe for case officer allocation.I am really anxious.


----------



## HermanB

Another week, another disappointment.... When will this ever end for some of us?!


----------



## Gaurav

voddy said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> It's really nice of u to come here frequently just to see how we are doing.. well a lot of people are getting CO/Visas (forumers and non-forumers)..How ever few Oct applicants are still worrying.
> 
> how about your progress out there???
> 
> cheers & Gud luck!


Dear Vody,
I am sure all of the remaining guys will get the most awaited grant soon.
M still here in India and would be headings towards Australia in Jan 2012.
Till the time being m gathering few certifications which might be come up handy in my aussie job search.

regards,
gaurav


----------



## Bunyip02

krishz said:


> yes voddy now in p2...


Good luck Krishk 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## krishz

Bunyip02 said:


> Good luck Krishk 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


thanks...


----------



## Australia_Mania

I am a newcomer here. I just was anonymous here for the last 2 months or so, and just read posts of people and found this forum to be very nice and people to be accostable,that's why I decided to join this link.
As I am from Ukraine the majority of sites I read are Ukrainian or Russian. But on examining this link I have discovered that people are getting COs here starting from September and ending the midst of January. That's a pefect deal. But also I have noticed that some people have not already got their COs though they lodged within the afore-said time-frame. I must admit that these people, especially MR. HermanB do not have to be upset as according to the forum I used to monitor people lodged in October just started getting their COs this week. The September-lodged started getting COs within the past 2 weeks. And according to DIAC information given on their site, applications till 26 of August are being processed now, so I think guys, you should not worry because all of you will get your COs until the end of September (e-lodged September-November), as this date was promised by DIAC and this the end of the 1st quarter. I cordially believe in this!


----------



## zurrieq

Australia_Mania said:


> I am a newcomer here. I just was anonymous here for the last 2 months or so, and just read posts of people and found this forum to be very nice and people to be accostable,that's why I decided to join this link.
> As I am from Ukraine the majority of sites I read are Ukrainian or Russian. But on examining this link I have discovered that people are getting COs here starting from September and ending the midst of January. That's a pefect deal. But also I have noticed that some people have not already got their COs though they lodged within the afore-said time-frame. I must admit that these people, especially MR. HermanB do not have to be upset as according to the forum I used to monitor people lodged in October just started getting their COs this week. The September-lodged started getting COs within the past 2 weeks. And according to DIAC information given on their site, applications till 26 of August are being processed now, so I think guys, you should not worry because all of you will get your COs until the end of September (e-lodged September-November), as this date was promised by DIAC and this the end of the 1st quarter. I cordially believe in this!


Well said and welcome to the forum


----------



## Artemisa

Australia_Mania, 

Welcome!
Please, put your details in or spreadsheet:
http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

You can check all the data we had already collected in:
http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet


----------



## expat-

Hi,

Reading your post looks you have keen eye on processing stages.

I am from India and have lodged 175 visa ( IT sector) in june 2011, by when you think i should be getting a CO.

Thanks.



Australia_Mania said:


> I am a newcomer here. I just was anonymous here for the last 2 months or so, and just read posts of people and found this forum to be very nice and people to be accostable,that's why I decided to join this link.
> As I am from Ukraine the majority of sites I read are Ukrainian or Russian. But on examining this link I have discovered that people are getting COs here starting from September and ending the midst of January. That's a pefect deal. But also I have noticed that some people have not already got their COs though they lodged within the afore-said time-frame. I must admit that these people, especially MR. HermanB do not have to be upset as according to the forum I used to monitor people lodged in October just started getting their COs this week. The September-lodged started getting COs within the past 2 weeks. And according to DIAC information given on their site, applications till 26 of August are being processed now, so I think guys, you should not worry because all of you will get your COs until the end of September (e-lodged September-November), as this date was promised by DIAC and this the end of the 1st quarter. I cordially believe in this!


----------



## Australia_Mania

Artemisa, 10x for the form. I've filled it in but cannot see myself there. I hope when it's updated I'll see my profile in.))
expat-, I am not a prophet but regarding DIAC's speed I suppose you'll be allocated faster than I will or about the same date. No later than March.
I read 2 days ago that DIAC is going to allocate all applications with COs by the end of this year, but frankly speaking, I do not believe in this even regarding that Bris assists Ada in this generous deal.)))


----------



## expat-

Thanks,

I wanted to know you thoughts, since someone said i shuld wait till july 2012 to get CO and various other answers, even i think DIAC is processing things faster.

How long does it takes to grant a visa after CO is assigned?

Thanks.




Australia_Mania said:


> Artemisa, 10x for the form. I've filled it in but cannot see myself there. I hope when it's updated I'll see my profile in.))
> expat-, I am not a prophet but regarding DIAC's speed I suppose you'll be allocated faster than I will or about the same date. No later than March.
> I read 2 days ago that DIAC is going to allocate all applications with COs by the end of this year, but frankly speaking, I do not believe in this even regarding that Bris assists Ada in this generous deal.)))


----------



## codename

dear all
i m very happy today ...visa granted directly. 
Very very happy when see the email from DIAC this morning !!!!!


----------



## truerain7

*congratulation*



codename said:


> dear all
> i m very happy today ...visa granted directly.
> Very very happy when see the email from DIAC this morning !!!!!


 Congratulation!! codename.

I'm very happy to notice your visa grant.
I'm also an electronics engineer.


----------



## kash2182

Latest processing date for priority 4 is moved to 9th september


----------



## botero82

codename said:


> dear all
> i m very happy today ...visa granted directly.
> Very very happy when see the email from DIAC this morning !!!!!



congrats!!!!


----------



## tycsee

Hi Everyone,

I am currently on a 457 visa which is coming to an end next month. I have already applied for 175 in April this year, so I don't expect that to get processed in the next month. 

I am planning to change my employer and move into Management Consulting for which my new employer is planning to take over the current visa and then apply for a new 4 year 457 visa. 

My question is - I have applied for my 175 as a Analyst Programmer and have provided all necessary documents and work references. My new employer will apply for my 457 stating my role as a Management consultant i.e. Anzsco 224711. Because this occupation is different to my 175 occupation - will it jeopardize my 175 application in anyway?


----------



## amer

kash2182 said:


> Latest processing date for priority 4 is moved to 9th september


Thanks Kash2182:

DATE POSTED APPLICATION DATES
2/8/2011 16 Aug 2010
12/8/2011 26 Aug 2010
29/8/2011 9 Sept 2010


----------



## voddy

tycsee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am currently on a 457 visa which is coming to an end next month. I have already applied for 175 in April this year, so I don't expect that to get processed in the next month.
> 
> I am planning to change my employer and move into Management Consulting for which my new employer is planning to take over the current visa and then apply for a new 4 year 457 visa.
> 
> My question is - I have applied for my 175 as a Analyst Programmer and have provided all necessary documents and work references. My new employer will apply for my 457 stating my role as a Management consultant i.e. Anzsco 224711. Because this occupation is different to my 175 occupation - will it jeopardize my 175 application in anyway?


No. What matter to DIAC is what u did until the day of your application..and if u can provide any further details or proof is asked pertaining to that period, then I think you'll be fine. Some people even resign from their jobs after applying the visa.

Good luck!


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> Thanks Kash2182:
> 
> DATE POSTED APPLICATION DATES
> 2/8/2011 16 Aug 2010
> 12/8/2011 26 Aug 2010
> 29/8/2011 9 Sept 2010


ohh! I don't think I'll get my Visa before March 2012.. expecting anything earlier is not at all plausible..


----------



## voddy

hi dear codename,

really happy for your grant!..
congratulations & all the best for the rest of the things..

cheers!


----------



## Artemisa

Well, I going to sleep now. It's midnight. 

Hope by the time I wake up another good news arrive here \o\


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> Well, I going to sleep now. It's midnight.
> 
> Hope by the time I wake up another good news arrive here \o\


sweet dreamz!!


----------



## tycsee

voddy said:


> No. What matter to DIAC is what u did until the day of your application..and if u can provide any further details or proof is asked pertaining to that period, then I think you'll be fine. Some people even resign from their jobs after applying the visa.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Voddy. Just want to make sure it doesn't jeopardize my application. 

Has anyone else had a similar experience in past?


----------



## yks

DIAC have updated their site again.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Cant believe they have processed only 2 weks of application in twoo weeks time .
dates moved from 26th Aug to 9 September.
:-(

very disappointing.

I guess i will stop checking the update for 2 months now. no use.

YKS


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> ohh! I don't think I'll get my Visa before March 2012.. expecting anything earlier is not at all plausible..


Yes, I think you are right, my agent told me they are taking 12 months to process 175 applications, and that seems to tie in with people's time lines on average. I'm expecting mine in April also as an April applicant 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02

codename said:


> dear all
> i m very happy today ...visa granted directly.
> Very very happy when see the email from DIAC this morning !!!!!


Congrats, happy for you, enjoy.

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Achilles

DIAC update dates difference :

*Present:* Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer

*Before:* Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been allocated a case officer. Please wait for at least 6 weeks for the CO to contact you.

That is a huge difference and today's update of september 9, 2010 is not too bad considering the above..


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> Yes, I think you are right, my agent told me they are taking 12 months to process 175 applications, and that seems to tie in with people's time lines on average. I'm expecting mine in April also as an April applicant 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Boo hoo, I was thinking the same thing. I guess, I better stop my obsessive checking of the status of my application until at least January! My agent has also told me that it is unlikely that I will have an visa before early next year.

I'm applying for jobs in Oz though and managed to land an interview for a position in Oz and another for a position in New Zealand. Let's hope at least one of those transpires into a offer (I live in hope!).


----------



## Bunyip02

Maz25 said:


> Boo hoo, I was thinking the same thing. I guess, I better stop my obsessive checking of the status of my application until at least January! My agent has also told me that it is unlikely that I will have an visa before early next year.
> 
> I'm applying for jobs in Oz though and managed to land an interview for a position in Oz and another for a position in New Zealand. Let's hope at least one of those transpires into a offer (I live in hope!).


Good luck, hope you get an offer 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> Good luck, hope you get an offer 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Thank you. I really hope so too.


----------



## Lawren4

*back from tour*

hong kong is really a nice place. my wife and i enjoy it very much!

:focus: in the chinese forum, i am now "stand guard" (it's a tradition of chinese forum, meaning that applicants lodged before me all got CO. )

I will see what happen this week!


----------



## zurrieq

codename said:


> dear all
> i m very happy today ...visa granted directly.
> Very very happy when see the email from DIAC this morning !!!!!


Well done codename and congrats!! We have applied on the same day...


----------



## voddy

zurrieq said:


> Well done codename and congrats!! We have applied on the same day...


we'll see a lot of grants later in this week....


----------



## HermanB

Lawren4 said:


> hong kong is really a nice place. my wife and i enjoy it very much!
> 
> :focus: in the chinese forum, i am now "stand guard" (it's a tradition of chinese forum, meaning that applicants lodged before me all got CO. )
> 
> I will see what happen this week!


Hi Lawrence. I sincerely hope that we'll get our case officers soon, but I'm slowly starting to doubt it... Let's hope I am wrong...


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi to everyone.
Firstly, my sincere congratulations to Codename. Well done!!!
Secondly, we've got two guys who were allocated with COs today ( 18 Oct - Software Engineer; 28 Oct - Accountant)


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi to everyone.
Firstly, my sincere congratulations to Codename. Well done!!!
Secondly, we've got two guys who were allocated with COs today, 29 Aug (18 Oct - Software Engineer; 28 Oct - Accountant)


----------



## Bunyip02

On another forum, applicant today phones DIAC, DIAC told them there are 300 back log applicant that they are trying to process, this is due to there occupation being put back on the sol in July 2011. 

Just thought I would pass this on as we know things are so sloooooow at the moment.

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## iNinjaN

tycsee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am currently on a 457 visa which is coming to an end next month. I have already applied for 175 in April this year, so I don't expect that to get processed in the next month.
> 
> I am planning to change my employer and move into Management Consulting for which my new employer is planning to take over the current visa and then apply for a new 4 year 457 visa.
> 
> My question is - I have applied for my 175 as a Analyst Programmer and have provided all necessary documents and work references. My new employer will apply for my 457 stating my role as a Management consultant i.e. Anzsco 224711. Because this occupation is different to my 175 occupation - will it jeopardize my 175 application in anyway?


Nope would not!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## tycsee

iNinjaN said:


> Nope would not!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks Ninja!


----------



## Lawren4

Bunyip02 said:


> On another forum, applicant today phones DIAC, DIAC told them there are 300 back log applicant that they are trying to process, this is due to there occupation being put back on the sol in July 2011.
> 
> Just thought I would pass this on as we know things are so sloooooow at the moment.
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


hi bunyip02,

thank you for your info.

if the backlog is just 300, it could be processed very soon (due to what DIAC automatically broadcasted in the phone)

good luck.

Lawrence


----------



## Isagani

I received a good news today.. We now have a CO. 

Oct 21 (Developer Programmer) GSM 175. (no march 18th email).

I hope the rest of you receive the same good news soon..


----------



## patchoy

just got co today! oct 21 developer programmer team 6! cheers! isagani this is it!


----------



## Isagani

Cheers PATCHOY !! 



patchoy said:


> just got co today! oct 21 developer programmer team 6! cheers! isagani this is it!


----------



## patchoy

sorry im oct 20 applicant. to other october applicants, check your mails! i really do hope they will clear all october appliants asap!


----------



## voddy

patchoy said:


> sorry im oct 20 applicant. to other october applicants, check your mails! i really do hope they will clear all october appliants asap!


wow !! so many COs... congrats guys.. well if the bag log is 300 it's really cool. I was imagining it to be 3000  

nice work DIAC keep it up..


----------



## voddy

Isagani said:


> I received a good news today.. We now have a CO.
> 
> Oct 21 (Developer Programmer) GSM 175. (no march 18th email).
> 
> I hope the rest of you receive the same good news soon..


Hi congrats.. could you give us some more details...

pcc, meds front loaded?
using an agent?
bla bla

cheers!!


----------



## Isagani

No agent. I did not front loaded anything. 




voddy said:


> Hi congrats.. could you give us some more details...
> 
> pcc, meds front loaded?
> using an agent?
> bla bla
> 
> cheers!!


----------



## voddy

Isagani said:


> No agent. I did not front loaded anything.


coool. I guessed it correctly and entered your record in to our spread sheets..
 


lets see who else comes up with a good news next
:ranger:


----------



## Artemisa

Great week!

:spy: Another 3 days (well, for me another FOUR DAYS).


----------



## NatalieQ

I got a case officer today too! Could you please update the spreadsheet?
I lodged my application on 20th of October 2010.


----------



## Guest

A big, hearty congrats to all who have gotten visa or case officers  Sorry I have been a bit lax on the congrats front lately


----------



## Ozhopeful

*Visa!!!!*



voddy said:


> coool. I guessed it correctly and entered your record in to our spread sheets..
> 
> 
> 
> lets see who else comes up with a good news next
> :ranger:


Well, ahhemmmm -- Got VISA!!!! :clap2: Agent told us that we got it approved on 23rd August, but they just told us. Havent even seen the DIAC mail yet!!! But, finally. So guys, take heart, more good news for all will follow.


----------



## voddy

Ozhopeful said:


> Well, ahhemmmm -- Got VISA!!!! :clap2: Agent told us that we got it approved on 23rd August, but they just told us. Havent even seen the DIAC mail yet!!! But, finally. So guys, take heart, more good news for all will follow.


wow congratulations! :clap2:

what were they doing so long without braking the good news to u... ???????


----------



## voddy

NatalieQ said:


> I got a case officer today too! Could you please update the spreadsheet?
> I lodged my application on 20th of October 2010.


Updated..
:ranger:


----------



## Ozhopeful

NatalieQ said:


> I got a case officer today too! Could you please update the spreadsheet?
> I lodged my application on 20th of October 2010.


It'll be your turn next. All the best!!


----------



## neil_

Ozhopeful said:


> Well, ahhemmmm -- Got VISA!!!! :clap2: Agent told us that we got it approved on 23rd August, but they just told us. Havent even seen the DIAC mail yet!!! But, finally. So guys, take heart, more good news for all will follow.



wow, lot of good news after that dull DIAC timeline update yesterday!!

congrats to all with COs or grant :clap2:


----------



## amer

I hope Lawren4 will get his CO soon, he have been waiting patiently for so long, he deserves it alright...


----------



## statue

Congrats to all who got CO/grants. There was a big gap in voddy's sheet (November applicants had COs but October aplicants didn't) and this gap is now almost filled, and now its our (Dec applicants) turn I think.

And now I feel DIAC is processing applications sequentially, which is a good sign.


----------



## Lawren4

*175 GRANTed!*

hi friends,

I've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th OCT, 2010.

Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.

I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 China Beijing Time GMT +8)

no agent, e-lodge. with secodary applicant.

CO: Cara-Lyn CAUDLE
Team 6

no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the GRANT letter.

I have front-loaded PCC and medical in April and May 2011.

other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of: 

pay-slip paper/email (PDF)

Tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
Degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a DIAC specified organisation in China)

husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
with same address, under both names

all invoices: e-Health, PCC, all other notary office invoices, etc.

wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.

I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.

Lawrence


----------



## statue

Lawren4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th OCT, 2010.
> 
> Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.
> 
> I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 China Beijing Time GMT +8)
> 
> no agent, e-lodge. with secodary applicant.
> 
> CO: Cara-Lyn CAUDLE
> Team 6
> 
> no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the GRANT letter.
> 
> I have front-loaded PCC and medical in April and May 2011.
> 
> other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of:
> 
> pay-slip paper/email (PDF)
> 
> Tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
> Degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a DIAC specified organisation in China)
> 
> husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
> with same address, under both names
> 
> all invoices: e-Health, PCC, all other notary office invoices, etc.
> 
> wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.
> 
> I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.
> 
> Lawrence


Wooo hooo. many congrats.

I am sure you will continue posting good news from chinese forums


----------



## Lawren4

amer said:


> I hope Lawren4 will get his CO soon, he have been waiting patiently for so long, he deserves it alright...


thank you amer! your blessing has worked... haha:clap2:

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4

statue said:


> Wooo hooo. many congrats.
> 
> I am sure you will continue posting good news from chinese forums


thank you statue.

and my grant post is not yet published in chinese forum, so this time it is "premiere" in expat forum.


----------



## Maz25

Congratulations Lawren4. 

Next on the list will surely be Herman B...pretty sure he will have CO or direct grant within a week or so.


----------



## lbpbab

Congratulations to everyone who's got CO or Visa Grant! 
This is realy great week for october applicants.
I hope, the rest of us from octobar, will soon have news to share with all of you.


----------



## Bunyip02

Many congratulations to all those c/o allocations and grants. Happy times 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## amer

Lawren4 said:


> thank you amer! your blessing has worked... haha:clap2:
> 
> Lawrence


Haha, ok ...congrats!!! what a timing....

Now can i try my luck again...i hope Herman will get his CO too ...


----------



## Lawren4

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations Lawren4.
> 
> Next on the list will surely be Herman B...pretty sure he will have CO or direct grant within a week or so.


thanks maz25

i agree with you that herman will have co or direct grant in a week or 2

Lawrence


----------



## Ozhopeful

*About time!! Congrats*



Lawren4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th OCT, 2010.
> 
> Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.
> 
> I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 China Beijing Time GMT +8)
> 
> no agent, e-lodge. with secodary applicant.
> 
> CO: Cara-Lyn CAUDLE
> Team 6
> 
> no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the GRANT letter.
> 
> I have front-loaded PCC and medical in April and May 2011.
> 
> other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of:
> 
> pay-slip paper/email (PDF)
> 
> Tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
> Degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a DIAC specified organisation in China)
> 
> husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
> with same address, under both names
> 
> all invoices: e-Health, PCC, all other notary office invoices, etc.
> 
> wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.
> 
> I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.
> 
> Lawrence


Congrats to all grants and COs. Time lines are set, and all's well with the world!!


----------



## amer

statue said:


> Congrats to all who got CO/grants. There was a big gap in voddy's sheet (November applicants had COs but October aplicants didn't) and this gap is now almost filled, and now its our (Dec applicants) turn I think.
> 
> And now I feel DIAC is processing applications sequentially, which is a good sign.


I wish that you are right...


----------



## neil_

Lawren4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th OCT, 2010.
> 
> Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.
> 
> I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 China Beijing Time GMT +8)
> 
> no agent, e-lodge. with secodary applicant.
> 
> CO: Cara-Lyn CAUDLE
> Team 6
> 
> no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the GRANT letter.
> 
> I have front-loaded PCC and medical in April and May 2011.
> 
> other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of:
> 
> pay-slip paper/email (PDF)
> 
> Tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
> Degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a DIAC specified organisation in China)
> 
> husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
> with same address, under both names
> 
> all invoices: e-Health, PCC, all other notary office invoices, etc.
> 
> wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.
> 
> I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.
> 
> Lawrence



Many Congrats Lawren! All the best for your move! lane:

Thanks so much for your regular Chinese forum updates .. and do keep them coming


----------



## randymarsh

Hi There,

Newbie here. I've been lurking these forums for months now. I already have a permanent work here in Sydney on a 457 visa. My employer would like to sponsor me for PR but until I've worked for them for at least two years. I can't wait that long so I decided to apply for a 175 visa. I am an October 15, 2010 applicant with an ANZSCO code of Analyst Programmer. 

After seeing so many grants and email from immi today and been thinking why I haven't received an email from them, I decided to give them a call this afternoon. The lady who spoke to me said that I have already been assigned a case officer last week, August 25. She also gave me the name of my case officer which I will not disclose. She told me that my application is going through a routine verification (may take up to six weeks). 

We already front loaded all requirements (medical, character checks, form 80) and also a recipient of the infamous March 18 email. I'm very happy for the good news.

Regards to all.


----------



## lbpbab

randymarsh said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Newbie here. I've been lurking these forums for months now. I already have a permanent work here in Sydney on a 457 visa. My employer would like to sponsor me for PR but until I've worked for them for at least two years. I can't wait that long so I decided to apply for a 175 visa. I am an October 15, 2010 applicant with an ANZSCO code of Analyst Programmer.
> 
> After seeing so many grants and email from immi today and been thinking why I haven't received an email from them, I decided to give them a call this afternoon. The lady who spoke to me said that I have already been assigned a case officer last week, August 25. She also gave me the name of my case officer which I will not disclose. She told me that my application is going through a routine verification (may take up to six weeks).
> 
> We already front loaded all requirements (medical, character checks, form 80) and also a recipient of the infamous March 18 email. I'm very happy for the good news.
> 
> Regards to all.


This is really great. Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Suhel

*December 2010 applicants get ready *



Lawren4 said:


> thank you amer! your blessing has worked... haha:clap2:
> 
> Lawrence


Hi Mates ,

Congrats to all those who have got grants and COs. 

My sincere prayers for Herman , so that he gets a direct grant too , just like Lawrence.

I hope now it’s the turn of December 2010 applicants to either get Direct grant or a Case Officer.

Tried to list down December 2010 applicants from Voddy’s Excel who are waiting .

1)	Artemisa
2)	Ibarry
3)	Jaics
4)	Khoa Nguyen
5)	Ppjagnaan
6)	Amer
7)	Onwards
8)	raw007
9)	harry21
10)	statue
11)	Reflex
12)	YKS
13)	Suhel 

Hope we get the Case officer ASAP.

Regards
Suhel


----------



## zurrieq

*Direct Grant*

Dear all, 

We are also very happy today - received direct grant 30/08/2011. I could not believe it while reading the email. I still have not got into the details as from which team etc. as I am at work and pretty busy (as usual). 

We are over the moon - the wait is worth it in the end!

I would like to thank everyone on the forum for your support - you all were fantastic and hand holding during this wait!!! Thanks!

I wish that all those who are still waiting receive their VISA soon - Herman I am sure you are next - it is clear they are now seeing October applicants!

Congratulation to other October Applicants who received CO or GRANT recently.

Voddy please update the sheet!!!

lane:


----------



## lbpbab

zurrieq said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We are also very happy today - received direct grant 30/08/2011. I could not believe it while reading the email. I still have not got into the details as from which team etc. as I am at work and pretty busy (as usual).
> 
> We are over the moon - the wait is worth it in the end!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on the forum for your support - you all were fantastic and hand holding during this wait!!! Thanks!
> 
> I wish that all those who are still waiting receive their VISA soon - Herman I am sure you are next - it is clear they are now seeing October applicants!
> 
> Congratulation to other October Applicants who received CO or GRANT recently.
> 
> Voddy please update the sheet!!!
> 
> lane:


Congratulations!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Fantastic week!!!!


----------



## bogdan84

Congrats for the visas and CO allocations guys. Definitely the best day so far with lots of good news. Makes me hope that I'll get my grant next month if they keep up the current pace. So hard to focus on work today


----------



## krishz

Ozhopeful said:


> Well, ahhemmmm -- Got VISA!!!! :clap2: Agent told us that we got it approved on 23rd August, but they just told us. Havent even seen the DIAC mail yet!!! But, finally. So guys, take heart, more good news for all will follow.


Congratz!!!!!!


----------



## krishz

Lawren4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th OCT, 2010.
> 
> Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.
> 
> I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 China Beijing Time GMT +8)
> 
> no agent, e-lodge. with secodary applicant.
> 
> CO: Cara-Lyn CAUDLE
> Team 6
> 
> no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the GRANT letter.
> 
> I have front-loaded PCC and medical in April and May 2011.
> 
> other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of:
> 
> pay-slip paper/email (PDF)
> 
> Tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
> Degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a DIAC specified organisation in China)
> 
> husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
> with same address, under both names
> 
> all invoices: e-Health, PCC, all other notary office invoices, etc.
> 
> wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.
> 
> I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.
> 
> Lawrence



Great news bro...many congratz!!!!!!!!::clap2::clap2:


----------



## krishz

zurrieq said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We are also very happy today - received direct grant 30/08/2011. I could not believe it while reading the email. I still have not got into the details as from which team etc. as I am at work and pretty busy (as usual).
> 
> We are over the moon - the wait is worth it in the end!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on the forum for your support - you all were fantastic and hand holding during this wait!!! Thanks!
> 
> I wish that all those who are still waiting receive their VISA soon - Herman I am sure you are next - it is clear they are now seeing October applicants!
> 
> Congratulation to other October Applicants who received CO or GRANT recently.
> 
> Voddy please update the sheet!!!
> 
> lane:


Congratz!!!! good luck for your future in OZ land!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Australia_Mania

To all of you who got a grant or was allocated today my sincere and cordial congratssssszzzz!!
Everything will be up to the mark, just believe and your dream will be materialized.
Concerning HermanB's issue, I support all of you and I am sure that he'll get his Grant by the end of September.


----------



## JohnAnton

Congratz to all who have their applications moving like crazy 

This sure gives us later applicants a lot of hope. cheers.


----------



## Player

*Priority3 / Priority4*

Hi,
Can anyone please explain here the definitions of Priority3 and Priority4 and how 175 applicants (non state sponsored cases) are now moved to Priority4?


Regards


----------



## Artemisa

OMG!!! I think I've updated everyone in the spreadsheet until this post. 

Player, read this: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas


----------



## HermanB

*Congratulations to all...*

Hello guys

First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.

Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.

Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .

We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.

Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!

eace:


----------



## Pradiprn

Finally Herman congratulations! I have been lurking here and seen you wait. Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## lbpbab

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


Finally, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## amer

NIce...in 1 day all the Oct applicant got swept clean...Congrats to all


----------



## lbpbab

amer said:


> NIce...in 1 day all the Oct applicant got swept clean...Congrats to all


Not all of us


----------



## Australia_Mania

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


My congratsss. You've even outstripped the all given predictions from 1 week to 1 month. You've got it finally!


----------



## neil_

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:



CONGRATS Herman!
Really happy for you and wish you all the best!


----------



## ibarry

congrat to all those with a CO and visa grant.especial congratulation for HermanB. I was really getting anxious for you.

Artemisa do you think it would be a good idea like adding CO team no.?as this can help us which team is ahead and monitoring their step. Am a DEC2010 applicant as well and am hoping to have my visa before end of DEC this yr. But according to all these CO allocation these past few days, i think DIAC is really working on safe side by not giving us their actual CO allocation date. So i would suggest if we dont really take into consideration DIAC fortnight update.


----------



## Player

@Artemisa

Thanks for the link.

Can you please add my information in the spreadsheet and can you also share that file on *google docs* or *MSN Online Docs (Sky Drive)* with editing permission only to you and view permission to all?


----------



## Maz25

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


Well, a massive congratulations to you and your wife. I (and everyone else on the forum, I'm sure) am delighted for you. 

P.S I will wait a day to allow the news to sink in, let you celebrate and then tell you "I told you so.' 

Hopefully, it will be the turn of 2011 applicants very soon.


----------



## Maz25

lbpbab said:


> Not all of us


I'm sure that your turn will come very soon.


----------



## lbpbab

Maz25 said:


> I'm sure that your turn will come very soon.


I really hope so. I am so tired of waiting.

Thank you


----------



## raw007

Fantatstic week lots of oct applicant got co's.Congrat to all


----------



## Bunyip02

OMG Herman, at last, many congrats and hope you get to live a safe and stress free life from here on x yipeeeeee

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## raw007

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


Congrat to herman


----------



## zurrieq

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


DIAC must have been working on our applications like crazy without us even knowing and worrying in the mean time!! Well done Herman - I wish you luck for your move!


----------



## Artemisa

ibarry said:


> Artemisa do you think it would be a good idea like adding CO team no.?


Well, let's see what Voddy think. Actually, team is not significant to me (it does not tell me anything), but maybe you guys think differently. 



Player said:


> @Artemisa
> Can you please add my information in the spreadsheet and can you also share that file on *google docs* or *MSN Online Docs (Sky Drive)* with editing permission only to you and view permission to all?


The form is a Voddy's idea, and you can upload your details in: http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form
Anyone can check the results in: http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet

If you want to edit, give your google's id to Voddy or me (private message ;P)


----------



## JohnAnton

is it me or did all october applicants in this forum got grant/CO? 

November 2010 applicants, be ready


----------



## JohnAnton

i feel happy. so many grants and CO allocations that it seems our grant is also just around the corner. let's pray this momentum continues for a long period


----------



## bogdan84

JohnAnton said:


> is it me or did all october applicants in this forum got grant/CO?
> 
> November 2010 applicants, be ready


You mean December 2010 applicants, be ready  There are only 2 november applicants without CO and visa in the spreadsheet


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> is it me or did all october applicants in this forum got grant/CO?
> 
> November 2010 applicants, be ready


If I'm correct looking at Voddys spreadsheet, most of November has co or grant already (if I'm reading it right) so almost a jump straight to December. Tell me if I'm wrong?

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02

bogdan84 said:


> You mean December 2010 applicants, be ready  There are only 2 november applicants without CO and visa in the spreadsheet


Lol, think we were typing at the same time 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## bogdan84

Bunyip02 said:


> Lol, think we were typing at the same time 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Looks like we were  It would be really great to start processing December 2010 this week.


----------



## matchless

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


Many many many congrats HermanB:clap2::clap2::clap2:

It was the most awaited grant of the week. Heartiest congratulations to u & ur wife


----------



## Artemisa

OMG OMG OMG \o\


----------



## jitsen

Following is my timeline,will update the same in spreadheet!All the best to the fellow applicants and congrats to those who got the jackpot!

*ACS Approval (Software Engineer): *18th April,2011 ,*IELTS Result :* 7th July,2011 (R 7.5,W 7.5,L 7.5,S 8),*Visa 175 Application Submitted :* 1st Aug,2011,
*CO Assigned :* Not Yet,*Medical Test :* Not Yet,*Character Clearance :* Not Yet,*Visa Approval :* Not Yet


----------



## haseeb85uk

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:



Congratsss im so happy for u herman...didnt i tell u u will get direct grant by september..and its 2 days ahead of my prediction....best of luck dear


----------



## Bunyip02

jitsen said:


> Following is my timeline,will update the same in spreadheet!All the best to the fellow applicants and congrats to those who got the jackpot!
> 
> ACS Approval (Software Engineer): 18th April,2011 ,IELTS Result : 7th July,2011 (R 7.5,W 7.5,L 7.5,S 8),Visa 175 Application Submitted : 1st Aug,2011,
> CO Assigned : Not Yet,Medical Test : Not Yet,Character Clearance : Not Yet,Visa Approval : Not Yet


Welcome aboard Jitsen 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## hellorajshahi

ozhopeful said:


> well, ahhemmmm -- got visa!!!! :clap2: Agent told us that we got it approved on 23rd august, but they just told us. Havent even seen the diac mail yet!!! But, finally. So guys, take heart, more good news for all will follow.


congratulation


----------



## hellorajshahi

lawren4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th oct, 2010.
> 
> Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.
> 
> I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 china beijing time gmt +8)
> 
> no agent, e-lodge. With secodary applicant.
> 
> Co: Cara-lyn caudle
> team 6
> 
> no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the grant letter.
> 
> I have front-loaded pcc and medical in april and may 2011.
> 
> Other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of:
> 
> Pay-slip paper/email (pdf)
> 
> tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
> degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a diac specified organisation in china)
> 
> husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
> with same address, under both names
> 
> all invoices: E-health, pcc, all other notary office invoices, etc.
> 
> Wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.
> 
> I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.
> 
> Lawrence


congratulation


----------



## hellorajshahi

zurrieq said:


> dear all,
> 
> we are also very happy today - received direct grant 30/08/2011. I could not believe it while reading the email. I still have not got into the details as from which team etc. As i am at work and pretty busy (as usual).
> 
> We are over the moon - the wait is worth it in the end!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on the forum for your support - you all were fantastic and hand holding during this wait!!! Thanks!
> 
> I wish that all those who are still waiting receive their visa soon - herman i am sure you are next - it is clear they are now seeing october applicants!
> 
> Congratulation to other october applicants who received co or grant recently.
> 
> Voddy please update the sheet!!!
> 
> lane:


congratulation


----------



## hellorajshahi

hermanb said:


> hello guys
> 
> first of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in oz.
> 
> Secondly, i want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people i haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart i thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... We got our grant!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: To melbourne on the 10th of december!!! Now both my wife and i can apply for work in melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


congratulation


----------



## zurrieq

I have a query regarding VISA evidencing. It is not clear whether we need to have a label in our passport or not. Does anyone know how can I check whether a Maltese passport requires VISA evidencing in passpost after VISA grant?

Thank you.


----------



## botero82

Plenty of grants, cheers!, congrats to all. :clap2:


----------



## truerain7

Congratulation!!!

WOW... a good week for us indeed...
I would like to congrats to all who got a grant letter and good luck to rest of us.

I'm a december applicant so that I can have a hope to get a C/O or direct grant by this year.
I received the March E-mail...

God bless all of us!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## yks

Congrates to all new grants and specially to Herman and lawrence.

Very happy for all of you.

Lets hope tht the trend continues 
YKS


----------



## Onynz

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


at last...

Congrats Herman!!!


----------



## NewInPerth

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all who got their visa approved and CO allocated. Goodluck with your move to Australia.


----------



## rachel1977

matchless said:


> Many many many congrats HermanB:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> It was the most awaited grant of the week. Heartiest congratulations to u & ur wife




sooooo..great to hear the wonderful news!! congrat!!


----------



## Guest

Lawren4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th OCT, 2010.
> 
> Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.
> 
> I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 China Beijing Time GMT +8)
> 
> no agent, e-lodge. with secodary applicant.
> 
> CO: Cara-Lyn CAUDLE
> Team 6
> 
> no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the GRANT letter.
> 
> I have front-loaded PCC and medical in April and May 2011.
> 
> other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of:
> 
> pay-slip paper/email (PDF)
> 
> Tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
> Degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a DIAC specified organisation in China)
> 
> husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
> with same address, under both names
> 
> all invoices: e-Health, PCC, all other notary office invoices, etc.
> 
> wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.
> 
> I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.
> 
> Lawrence


Many Congrats Lawrence!!! I hope you won't be asking DIAC to refund your visa fee now  :clap2: Best of luck for next steps!!!


----------



## jarnorth

Congrats to all who got their visa grants!


----------



## thankyou

I'm new to this forum. I am also a Dec 2010 applicant (176-relative). Nice to see grants this week!


----------



## Guest

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


WOWZ!!! Good going HermanB. Many congrats and best wishes for next steps :clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Congratulations to all of those who have received their Grant this week. 
This is really encouraging and lets hope the trend continues.


----------



## krishz

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:



wooooooooooooowwwwww:clap2::clap2: great news Herman really very happy for you... congratz for your visa grant.....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## krishz

Guys,

I'm so frusturated when will I get my visa???? I'm waiting waiting and still waiting ...when it will come to an end???? I was in a good job in Dubai but due to some personal reasons I resigned it and at present I'm in India and no job....when it all will change??? will I see any brighter side in my life??? from november 2009 till date I'm waiting.... I know many of us are in the same circumstance but after a certain limit it becomes a big stress in life...I seriously dont know what will happen for my future...it's almost 4 months I was allocated with a CO eventhough there is no improvement....Please pray for me friends ...


----------



## lbpbab

Hi everyone, it looks to me that I am the last october applicant without CO.I am not on yours spreadsheet even though my visa (475 -family sponsored) belongs to Priority 3 ( now Priority 4) group.
I hope, that I will soon have news to tell you.


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


   I don know what to say... :rockon: 

I so very very happy for you.. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## voddy

Lawren4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th OCT, 2010.
> 
> Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.
> 
> I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 China Beijing Time GMT +8)
> 
> no agent, e-lodge. with secodary applicant.
> 
> CO: Cara-Lyn CAUDLE
> Team 6
> 
> no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the GRANT letter.
> 
> I have front-loaded PCC and medical in April and May 2011.
> 
> other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of:
> 
> pay-slip paper/email (PDF)
> 
> Tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
> Degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a DIAC specified organisation in China)
> 
> husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
> with same address, under both names
> 
> all invoices: e-Health, PCC, all other notary office invoices, etc.
> 
> wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.
> 
> I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.
> 
> Lawrence


many many congrates....  :clap2:


----------



## voddy

it's so overwhelming Ohh my God... I couldn't check the site as usual in the morning..cos i was dead stuck with some work..and by the time I read, I was few pages overdue & I knew instantly some thing wonderful has happened.. and yes Herman is thru and to add to the surprise..there goes Lawrence. many more grants! what a week!  

I have never celebrated like this over others achievements. How close have we got by just being in this wonderful forum. Credit goes to Gaurav. 

humm...


----------



## bogdan84

voddy said:


> it's so overwhelming Ohh my God... I couldn't check the site as usual in the morning..cos i was dead stuck with some work..and by the time I read, I was few pages overdue & I knew instantly some thing wonderful has happened.. and yes Herman is thru and to add to the surprise..there goes Lawrence. many more grants! what a week!
> 
> I have never celebrated like this over others achievements. How close have we got by just being in this wonderful forum. Credit goes to Gaurav.
> 
> humm...


It was definitely a morale booster to everyone that's still waiting for their visas.
Let's now hope that they will keep up the good work and this time around will respect their estimate. Although today I haven't seen any news on any of the forums I'm following...


----------



## cic

lbpbab said:


> Not all of us


you will be next


----------



## cic

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


good for u


----------



## cic

randymarsh said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Newbie here. I've been lurking these forums for months now. I already have a permanent work here in Sydney on a 457 visa. My employer would like to sponsor me for PR but until I've worked for them for at least two years. I can't wait that long so I decided to apply for a 175 visa. I am an October 15, 2010 applicant with an ANZSCO code of Analyst Programmer.
> 
> After seeing so many grants and email from immi today and been thinking why I haven't received an email from them, I decided to give them a call this afternoon. The lady who spoke to me said that I have already been assigned a case officer last week, August 25. She also gave me the name of my case officer which I will not disclose. She told me that my application is going through a routine verification (may take up to six weeks).
> 
> We already front loaded all requirements (medical, character checks, form 80) and also a recipient of the infamous March 18 email. I'm very happy for the good news.
> 
> Regards to all.


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## toti

Lawren4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th OCT, 2010.
> 
> Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.
> 
> I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 China Beijing Time GMT +8)
> 
> no agent, e-lodge. with secodary applicant.
> 
> CO: Cara-Lyn CAUDLE
> Team 6
> 
> no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the GRANT letter.
> 
> I have front-loaded PCC and medical in April and May 2011.
> 
> other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of:
> 
> pay-slip paper/email (PDF)
> 
> Tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
> Degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a DIAC specified organisation in China)
> 
> husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
> with same address, under both names
> 
> all invoices: e-Health, PCC, all other notary office invoices, etc.
> 
> wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.
> 
> I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.
> 
> Lawrence


congrats for all my friends who gots GRANTS or CO

congrats Lawren , herman , zurrieq , Natalie


----------



## toti

Ozhopeful said:


> Well, ahhemmmm -- Got VISA!!!! :clap2: Agent told us that we got it approved on 23rd August, but they just told us. Havent even seen the DIAC mail yet!!! But, finally. So guys, take heart, more good news for all will follow.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## toti

Lawren4 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I've got my grant email and my timeline is in the signature. I'm 175 applicant lodged on 24th OCT, 2010.
> 
> Thank everyone in this forum, this thread.
> 
> I got direct grant this afternoon. (13:43 China Beijing Time GMT +8)
> 
> no agent, e-lodge. with secodary applicant.
> 
> CO: Cara-Lyn CAUDLE
> Team 6
> 
> no previous contact, the first email ever from team6 is the GRANT letter.
> 
> I have front-loaded PCC and medical in April and May 2011.
> 
> other documents(except mandatory documents) consist of:
> 
> pay-slip paper/email (PDF)
> 
> Tax certificate of all 3 employment experience
> Degree certificate(not notary office certificate, but a DIAC specified organisation in China)
> 
> husband-and-wife relationship evidences: (1) photos with both persons in, and (2) twin tickets such as cinema, train, airplane, and (3) creditcard bills
> with same address, under both names
> 
> all invoices: e-Health, PCC, all other notary office invoices, etc.
> 
> wish all of you get the grant letters very soon.
> 
> I appreciate your help and encouragement during the last 10 months.
> 
> Lawrence


Congrats Lawreen :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## uroojs

cic said:


> good for u



Congrats ... I am really happy for you Herman !!!


----------



## toti

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


Congrats Herman

Finally it's over now , happy for you my dear friend
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## melinscotland

HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


Congrats on the visa !!!!!!  finally well done you fly out exactly one month before me  enjoy the buzz of knowing your dream is now real !!!! Much love x


----------



## alfiat

*Finally I have a CO*

My 100th post on this forum is to let you all know that I have finally been allocated a CO.

Checked my on-line status this morning and saw that my application was being processed further. A few minutes later, I received an e-mail stating I have been allocated a CO. Just need to get my PCC done now.

December applicants......be on the lookout. Your turn is coming soon!!!!


----------



## Suhel

*Got a Case officer - December 2010*



Suhel said:


> Hi Mates ,
> 
> Congrats to all those who have got grants and COs.
> 
> My sincere prayers for Herman , so that he gets a direct grant too , just like Lawrence.
> 
> I hope now it’s the turn of December 2010 applicants to either get Direct grant or a Case Officer.
> 
> Tried to list down December 2010 applicants from Voddy’s Excel who are waiting .
> 
> 1)	Artemisa
> 2)	Ibarry
> 3)	Jaics
> 4)	Khoa Nguyen
> 5)	Ppjagnaan
> 6)	Amer
> 7)	Onwards
> 8)	raw007
> 9)	harry21
> 10)	statue
> 11)	Reflex
> 12)	YKS
> 13)	Suhel
> 
> Hope we get the Case officer ASAP.
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


I just can’t believe that I have been assigned a case officer today .:clap2:

I think other December applicants can also expect a case officer shortly .

All my documents are showing as “met” , except for my wife’s “Evidence of English language ability” which is showing as required .

Though my wife has done her engineering (Medium of instruction was English ) .
Now my agent has asked for us to provide Academic transcripts as well as a confirmation letter for Bachelor degree advising her studies was conducted in English. What does this mean ?

Earlier we have already submitted her Engineering degree certificate , what else we need to submit ?

Can anyone help us on this .

Regards
Suhel


----------



## lbpbab

cic said:


> you will be next


I hope so, because I cant wait any more.


----------



## Achilles

Suhel said:


> I just can’t believe that I have been assigned a case officer today .:clap2:
> 
> I think other December applicants can also expect a case officer shortly .
> 
> All my documents are showing as “met” , except for my wife’s “Evidence of English language ability” which is showing as required .
> 
> Though my wife has done her engineering (Medium of instruction was English ) .
> Now my agent has asked for us to provide Academic transcripts as well as a confirmation letter for Bachelor degree advising her studies was conducted in English. What does this mean ?
> 
> Earlier we have already submitted her Engineering degree certificate , what else we need to submit ?
> 
> Can anyone help us on this .
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


Universities will provide a medium of instruction certificate with your name, course, year . try to contact the university and they should be able to assist you.


----------



## Maz25

Suhel said:


> I just can’t believe that I have been assigned a case officer today .:clap2:
> 
> I think other December applicants can also expect a case officer shortly .
> 
> All my documents are showing as “met” , except for my wife’s “Evidence of English language ability” which is showing as required .
> 
> Though my wife has done her engineering (Medium of instruction was English ) .
> Now my agent has asked for us to provide Academic transcripts as well as a confirmation letter for Bachelor degree advising her studies was conducted in English. What does this mean ?
> 
> Earlier we have already submitted her Engineering degree certificate , what else we need to submit ?
> 
> Can anyone help us on this .
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


You need to submit her transcript, which effectively would show all the subjects she took as part of her degree and the grade for each.
She will also need a letter from the university confirming that her degree was for a duration of x years and that the medium of instruction was english.


----------



## lbpbab

Suhel said:


> I just can’t believe that I have been assigned a case officer today .:clap2:
> 
> I think other December applicants can also expect a case officer shortly .
> 
> All my documents are showing as “met” , except for my wife’s “Evidence of English language ability” which is showing as required .
> 
> Though my wife has done her engineering (Medium of instruction was English ) .
> Now my agent has asked for us to provide Academic transcripts as well as a confirmation letter for Bachelor degree advising her studies was conducted in English. What does this mean ?
> 
> Earlier we have already submitted her Engineering degree certificate , what else we need to submit ?
> 
> Can anyone help us on this .
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


Congratulations!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## voddy

Suhel said:


> I just can’t believe that I have been assigned a case officer today .:clap2:
> 
> I think other December applicants can also expect a case officer shortly .
> 
> All my documents are showing as “met” , except for my wife’s “Evidence of English language ability” which is showing as required .
> 
> Though my wife has done her engineering (Medium of instruction was English ) .
> Now my agent has asked for us to provide Academic transcripts as well as a confirmation letter for Bachelor degree advising her studies was conducted in English. What does this mean ?
> 
> Earlier we have already submitted her Engineering degree certificate , what else we need to submit ?
> 
> Can anyone help us on this .
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


wow congrates!!!


----------



## voddy

alfiat said:


> My 100th post on this forum is to let you all know that I have finally been allocated a CO.
> 
> Checked my on-line status this morning and saw that my application was being processed further. A few minutes later, I received an e-mail stating I have been allocated a CO. Just need to get my PCC done now.
> 
> December applicants......be on the lookout. Your turn is coming soon!!!!


WOW!!! what a wonderful news! :clap2:


----------



## statue

Suhel said:


> I just can&#146;t believe that I have been assigned a case officer today .:clap2:
> 
> I think other December applicants can also expect a case officer shortly .
> 
> All my documents are showing as &#147;met&#148; , except for my wife&#146;s &#147;Evidence of English language ability&#148; which is showing as required .
> 
> Though my wife has done her engineering (Medium of instruction was English ) .
> Now my agent has asked for us to provide Academic transcripts as well as a confirmation letter for Bachelor degree advising her studies was conducted in English. What does this mean ?
> 
> Earlier we have already submitted her Engineering degree certificate , what else we need to submit ?
> 
> Can anyone help us on this .
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


Yyeeah. Many congratulations sohel.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Expat Forum


----------



## jaics

WOW @ SUHEL
congratulations looks like DIAC is really in full gear now, i had almost given up with the long wait after having been excited by the 18th march email earlier but now i seem to see a ray of hope coming back.. possibly if u have a CO now, i may also get mine probably by end of next week being a 10th Dec 10 175 applicant.. Does that mean they are now on Dec applicants? what about the NOV 10 ones.. mean while wanted to ask, does DIAC call our former employers, i just got some bad news about my former boss, he suddenly passed away shocking bad news and now i am wondering the what the next step will be, he's the one that signed one of my reference letters... its such a pity


----------



## bogdan84

Congrats for getting CO, Suhel and alfiat.
Really curious what will be next official allocation date. I expect at least one month of progress.


----------



## voddy

jaics said:


> WOW @ SUHEL
> congratulations looks like DIAC is really in full gear now, i had almost given up with the long wait after having been excited by the 18th march email earlier but now i seem to see a ray of hope coming back.. possibly if u have a CO now, i may also get mine probably by end of next week being a 10th Dec 10 175 applicant.. Does that mean they are now on Dec applicants? what about the NOV 10 ones.. mean while wanted to ask, does DIAC call our former employers, i just got some bad news about my former boss, he suddenly passed away shocking bad news and now i am wondering the what the next step will be, he's the one that signed one of my reference letters... its such a pity


yes U can expect.. 

good luck!!!


----------



## Maz25

jaics said:


> WOW @ SUHEL
> congratulations looks like DIAC is really in full gear now, i had almost given up with the long wait after having been excited by the 18th march email earlier but now i seem to see a ray of hope coming back.. possibly if u have a CO now, i may also get mine probably by end of next week being a 10th Dec 10 175 applicant.. Does that mean they are now on Dec applicants? what about the NOV 10 ones.. mean while wanted to ask, does DIAC call our former employers, i just got some bad news about my former boss, he suddenly passed away shocking bad news and now i am wondering the what the next step will be, he's the one that signed one of my reference letters... its such a pity


Sorry to hear about your boss.

In the event that DIAC does call up to check your references, I'm sure that the HR department will put their call through to someone else who would be able to confirm your previous employment there.

Good luck and hope you are assigned a CO soon.


----------



## jaics

Maz25 said:


> Sorry to hear about your boss.
> 
> In the event that DIAC does call up to check your references, I'm sure that the HR department will put their call through to someone else who would be able to confirm your previous employment there.
> 
> Good luck and hope you are assigned a CO soon.







Thanks Maz25, so i guess i should just update DIAC with the contacts of the HR dept


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Sent the SS to my CO day before yesterday and asked for my status she replied as still the routine checks are going on....................when it'll get over????any idea friends????


----------



## amer

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sent the SS to my CO day before yesterday and asked for my status she replied as still the routine checks are going on....................when it'll get over????any idea friends????


absolutely no idea


----------



## HermanB

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sent the SS to my CO day before yesterday and asked for my status she replied as still the routine checks are going on....................when it'll get over????any idea friends????


I'm really sorry to hear this . I do not know why your checks are taking so long?! I sincerely hope that things go well for you soon, it's not fair towards you!

All the best and will be holding thumbs for you!


----------



## bogdan84

20th Dec 2010 176 family sponsored got CO yesterday:

New Cat 4 July 1st 2011 - Page 52 - PomsInOz Forum

It seems that they're actively working on clearing the December 2010 backlog.


----------



## ind2aus

HI

anybody from this thread sat for IELTS recently?


----------



## voddy

bogdan84 said:


> 20th Dec 2010 176 family sponsored got CO yesterday:
> 
> New Cat 4 July 1st 2011 - Page 52 - PomsInOz Forum
> 
> It seems that they're actively working on clearing the December 2010 backlog.


For sometime it seemed DIAC is forever stuck in mid of 2010..It's relieving to see them move on..


----------



## voddy

DIAC have had a generous estimation earlier.. even Feb 2011 applicants received the 18th march mail.. so they have expected to clear up to Feb 2011 by the end of June(or at least in July) 2011. So I guess they will clear it up as expected by end of October (optimistically - end of September??) 

I can remember some one was told about a backlog of 300. This could be the applicants whome they sent get-ready mails..


----------



## voddy

ind2aus said:


> HI
> 
> anybody from this thread sat for IELTS recently?


there is a separate thread for IELTS..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1774-highest-ielts-score-here.html#post546343

cheers!!


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sent the SS to my CO day before yesterday and asked for my status she replied as still the routine checks are going on....................when it'll get over????any idea friends????


Welcome to the world of long security checks. You might want to put your roll call on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/81892-group-under-security-check.html I have seen a Bangladeshi applicant go through the checks in approx. 2.5 months after getting a CO. For Pakistani applicants the timeline seems to be 9 months to 2 years. Tell me something, have you visited any 'Really High Risk' country in the past ten years??? Whereabouts in India do you live? You should ask such questions about ALL the applicants included in your application as well. Did any form ask you to fill in the names of parents and siblings of your spouse? In that case, have THEY been to a 'Really High Risk' country???? These are all factors which can affect your checks. Right now, all we can do is hope and pray these checks will get over soon. I am stuck in the same dilemma as you.


----------



## haseeb85uk

Suhel said:


> I just can’t believe that I have been assigned a case officer today .:clap2:
> 
> I think other December applicants can also expect a case officer shortly .
> 
> All my documents are showing as “met” , except for my wife’s “Evidence of English language ability” which is showing as required .
> 
> Though my wife has done her engineering (Medium of instruction was English ) .
> Now my agent has asked for us to provide Academic transcripts as well as a confirmation letter for Bachelor degree advising her studies was conducted in English. What does this mean ?
> 
> Earlier we have already submitted her Engineering degree certificate , what else we need to submit ?
> 
> Can anyone help us on this .
> 
> You need to submit a letter on the official letter head from the registrar of the university or chairman of the department that the medium of education was in english.


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> Welcome to the world of long security checks. You might want to put your roll call on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/81892-group-under-security-check.html I have seen a Bangladeshi applicant go through the checks in approx. 2.5 months after getting a CO. For Pakistani applicants the timeline seems to be 9 months to 2 years. Tell me something, have you visited any 'Really High Risk' country in the past ten years??? Whereabouts in India do you live? You should ask such questions about ALL the applicants included in your application as well. Did any form ask you to fill in the names of parents and siblings of your spouse? In that case, have THEY been to a 'Really High Risk' country???? These are all factors which can affect your checks. Right now, all we can do is hope and pray these checks will get over soon. I am stuck in the same dilemma as you.


Hi

I have been allocated a CO on April and if we compared to the Bangladesh applicant whom you referred it almost 5 months (in another 3 days) and still the CO mailed as the routine checks are on.

In the past ten years I haven't been to any other HR country and I live in Tamil Nadu. (Born and bought in TN) only for job I went to UAE and returned in 6 months due to personal reason.

In my application I have included my spouse and her family details too but they also belong to our place and not travelled anywhere...

If this is the case then why the checks are taking a long time and by the way your CO belongs to which team???? I'm asking this because when I was discussing with the agent who helped me to apply for SS got the same CO of mine to one of his client and he said this particular CO's processing speed is very low itseems...she will take her own sweet time approximately 6 to 8 months to finish a file itseems...


----------



## krishz

HermanB said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this . I do not know why your checks are taking so long?! I sincerely hope that things go well for you soon, it's not fair towards you!
> 
> All the best and will be holding thumbs for you!


thank you so much Herman...i'm really happy for you and convey my wishes to your family members...


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been allocated a CO on April and if we compared to the Bangladesh applicant whom you referred it almost 5 months (in another 3 days) and still the CO mailed as the routine checks are on.
> 
> In the past ten years I haven't been to any other HR country and I live in Tamil Nadu. (Born and bought in TN) only for job I went to UAE and returned in 6 months due to personal reason.
> 
> In my application I have included my spouse and her family details too but they also belong to our place and not travelled anywhere...
> 
> If this is the case then why the checks are taking a long time and by the way your CO belongs to which team???? I'm asking this because when I was discussing with the agent who helped me to apply for SS got the same CO of mine to one of his client and he said this particular CO's processing speed is very low itseems...she will take her own sweet time approximately 6 to 8 months to finish a file itseems...


Hi Krishz,

My CO is from Team 2. As far as external checks are concerned, it is definitely out of the CO's hand and hence we really can't blame the CO for any delays due to external checks.

I searched around on the internet and found the following links (amongst others):

Terrorism in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Terrorism-related incidents in Tamil Nadu, 2007-2010 -- India Datasheets - South Asia Terrorism Portal

Tamil Nadu « Islamic Terrorism in India

It is possible that they might have flagged Tamil Nadu as a relatively high risk place??? Do you know any other applicants from the Tamil Nadu area? If so, how soon were their cases finalized? This information could help in understanding your case. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> Hi Krishz,
> 
> My CO is from Team 2. As far as external checks are concerned, it is definitely out of the CO's hand and hence we really can't blame the CO for any delays due to external checks.
> 
> I searched around on the internet and found the following links (amongst others):
> 
> Terrorism in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Terrorism-related incidents in Tamil Nadu, 2007-2010 -- India Datasheets - South Asia Terrorism Portal
> 
> Tamil Nadu « Islamic Terrorism in India
> 
> It is possible that they might have flagged Tamil Nadu as a relatively high risk place??? Do you know any other applicants from the Tamil Nadu area? If so, how soon were their cases finalized? This information could help in understanding your case. Hope this helps!!!



thanks bro...mailed again to my CO today just asked approximately when the security checks will get over...


----------



## HermanB

*Passports labelled*

@Krish - Thank you for the wishes, we are really fortunate and we are so grateful for the opportunity given to us. We started applying for jobs for next year and hope one of us might get one before we land on the other side.

On another note, our visas are labelled into our passports, now we can go . All the best for everyone!!!


----------



## Maz25

HermanB said:


> @Krish - Thank you for the wishes, we are really fortunate and we are so grateful for the opportunity given to us. We started applying for jobs for next year and hope one of us might get one before we land on the other side.
> 
> On another note, our visas are labelled into our passports, now we can go . All the best for everyone!!!


You've got labels already? Lol, you must have run down to the Australian Consulate the same day to get them. 

If my memory serves me right, I'm sure that you mentioned at some point that your wife works for a multinational company. If they have offices in Australia, is it not an option for her to simply get a transfer to one of their offices in Australia? That might ease off the financial pressure for a few months, even if she later on decides to find a new job.

Whereabouts are you planning to move to? (sorry for being so nosy )


----------



## HermanB

Maz25 said:


> You've got labels already? Lol, you must have run down to the Australian Consulate the same day to get them.
> 
> If my memory serves me right, I'm sure that you mentioned at some point that your wife works for a multinational company. If they have offices in Australia, is it not an option for her to simply get a transfer to one of their offices in Australia? That might ease off the financial pressure for a few months, even if she later on decides to find a new job.
> 
> Whereabouts are you planning to move to? (sorry for being so nosy )


Well, I went the following day, lol. It took them 1 day to label though, but couldn't fetch it yesterday . It's not too far from us, I just hopped onto the train .

Well, my wife used to be in KPMG but not anymore, but we are using an agent to try and get her a position in Melbourne (as I am a registered teacher in the state of Victoria). It's going to be quite an adventure .


----------



## uroojs

HermanB said:


> Well, I went the following day, lol. It took them 1 day to label though, but couldn't fetch it yesterday . It's not too far from us, I just hopped onto the train .
> 
> Well, my wife used to be in KPMG but not anymore, but we are using an agent to try and get her a position in Melbourne (as I am a registered teacher in the state of Victoria). It's going to be quite an adventure .


Congrats and Best of Luck
I'm sure you'll find one soon. Its a gr8 place i landed on 31-Aug-11 and is in melbourne right now..


----------



## rajeshv

*March 2011 - 175 P3 now P4*

Hello everyone

Newbie here, quickly - has anyone heard any update for March 2011 175 visa applicants.

I'm a 175 visa applicant, below is my info. 

Visa-type: 175 offshore
Lodgement date: 14 March 2011
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
ACS Assessment +ve: March 2011
IELTS: October 2010, Band 7.5
Medicals: Not yet
PCC: Not yet
Origin: India
Currently: In Australia on 457
CO: Not yet


----------



## Maz25

HermanB said:


> Well, I went the following day, lol. It took them 1 day to label though, but couldn't fetch it yesterday . It's not too far from us, I just hopped onto the train .
> 
> Well, my wife used to be in KPMG but not anymore, but we are using an agent to try and get her a position in Melbourne (as I am a registered teacher in the state of Victoria). It's going to be quite an adventure .


Really happy that it has worked out for you in the end. And, good luck with the job search. I'm sure that you'll both find jobs fairly soon. 

You must be all excited now, planning your new life. Only 3 months till December 10th (I hope I got the date right)!


----------



## Maz25

rajeshv said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Newbie here, quickly - has anyone heard any update for March 2011 175 visa applicants.
> 
> I'm a 175 visa applicant, below is my info.
> 
> Visa-type: 175 offshore
> Lodgement date: 14 March 2011
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> ACS Assessment +ve: March 2011
> IELTS: October 2010, Band 7.5
> Medicals: Not yet
> PCC: Not yet
> Origin: India
> Currently: In Australia on 457
> CO: Not yet


I'm a March applicant as well - applied 3 days after you. It seems that DIAC are currently processing December applicants, and if you consider their current processing speed of about 1 month to clear one month's worth of applications, I think it'll be December at the earliest before we hear anything.


----------



## Bunyip02

And I am right behind you guys as an April 2011 175 applicant 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Guest

Maz25 said:


> I'm a March applicant as well - applied 3 days after you. It seems that DIAC are currently processing December applicants, and if you consider their current processing speed of about 1 month to clear one month's worth of applications, I think it'll be December at the earliest before we hear anything.


Me thinks you will hear something before end of October :clap2:


----------



## Maz25

leptokurtic said:


> Me thinks you will hear something before end of October :clap2:


Thanks, hope so too


----------



## HAYS

Hi everyone.

I haven't been here for quite a while, but it is nice to see people getting COs and visas.
Special congrats goes to HermanB. I am so relieved that finally you got your visa. 
I wish you and your wife all the best down under. 

PS.
Everyone else who is still waiting. Your time is coming.
I have to admit that i still check my immi online status now and then to see that my visa grant hasn't disappeared overnight lol. 

Cheers.
HAYS


----------



## jarnorth

Congrats guys on your visa grants!


----------



## iNinjaN

Ok guys some news from my end.... Landed in Melbourne on 26 august and yesterday signed the contract for 12 months for my job 

Supper happy!!!! Starting on Monday 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## neil_

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys some news from my end.... Landed in Melbourne on 26 august and yesterday signed the contract for 12 months for my job
> 
> Supper happy!!!! Starting on Monday 
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


congrats ninja! things surely going clockwork for you 

did u manage to get job from India? if so then may i know how u managed it?

-cheers


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys some news from my end.... Landed in Melbourne on 26 august and yesterday signed the contract for 12 months for my job
> 
> Supper happy!!!! Starting on Monday 
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Mind sharing with us whether the job is in your nominated occupation: business analyst? Is it some kind of niche market like investment management or a general software house? What kind of rate are they paying? What you did about housing (where are you staying?) We are all looking forward to these details. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bunyip02

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys some news from my end.... Landed in Melbourne on 26 august and yesterday signed the contract for 12 months for my job
> 
> Supper happy!!!! Starting on Monday 
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Glad to hear you have landed on your feet already. Enjoy and all the best 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Dhawal

Ozhopeful said:


> Congrats Ozhopeful for the grant....


----------



## Dhawal

Lawren4 said:


> Congrats Lawren4 for the visa grant...


----------



## Dhawal

zurrieq said:


> Congrats for the grant....


----------



## Dhawal

HermanB said:


> Hi Herman,
> Finally!!!Congrats for the grant........ You deserve it the most....


----------



## iNinjaN

neil_ said:


> congrats ninja! things surely going clockwork for you
> 
> did u manage to get job from India? if so then may i know how u managed it?
> 
> -cheers


Nope Neil... Found after coming here.... There are loads of jobs here in IT!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rajeshv

Maz25 said:


> I'm a March applicant as well - applied 3 days after you. It seems that DIAC are currently processing December applicants, and if you consider their current processing speed of about 1 month to clear one month's worth of applications, I think it'll be December at the earliest before we hear anything.


Thanks for your reply - I see DIAC website showing they're currently processing Sept'10 applicants under 175 P4 cat. Are you sure its Dec'10 applications they're looking at at the moment?


----------



## Werns

*Where on the DIAC website do you find this information*



rajeshv said:


> Thanks for your reply - I see DIAC website showing they're currently processing Sept'10 applicants under 175 P4 cat. Are you sure its Dec'10 applications they're looking at at the moment?


I am just starting my application process, so a lot of things are still new to me. Can you give me a link to where you find what month's applicants are being processed. I can't seem to find it anywhere. I won't need it for a while, but when I read your post I thought it would be good if I get that link for the future.

Thanks


----------



## rajeshv

Werns said:


> I am just starting my application process, so a lot of things are still new to me. Can you give me a link to where you find what month's applicants are being processed. I can't seem to find it anywhere. I won't need it for a while, but when I read your post I thought it would be good if I get that link for the future.
> 
> Thanks


I can't post a link as I'm a newbie and requires atleast 4 posts before I add any external links. So try this

go to www[dot]immi[dot]gov[dot]au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

replace [dot] with actual .


----------



## Werns

*Thanks*



rajeshv said:


> I can't post a link as I'm a newbie and requires atleast 4 posts before I add any external links. So try this
> 
> go to www[dot]immi[dot]gov[dot]au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm
> 
> replace [dot] with actual .


Thanks - it worked perfectly.

How did you get that link? I looked around and can't seem to find the link on the site. Their site seems to be very disjointed with lots of information available, but not in an easily accessible way.

Thanks again.


----------



## rajeshv

Werns said:


> Thanks - it worked perfectly.
> 
> How did you get that link? I looked around and can't seem to find the link on the site. Their site seems to be very disjointed with lots of information available, but not in an easily accessible way.
> 
> Thanks again.


I was sending blank emails every fortnight to their automated email system which used to be sending out their allocation times for a list of visas. Since 18 July'11 they've changed their system and pointing to their website everyone sending blank emails. 

Btw - Have you lodged your visa yet?


----------



## Werns

rajeshv said:


> I was sending blank emails every fortnight to their automated email system which used to be sending out their allocation times for a list of visas. Since 18 July'11 they've changed their system and pointing to their website everyone sending blank emails.
> 
> Btw - Have you lodged your visa yet?


No, not yet.
I just received my IELTS results a week ago - needed 7's on the Academic test for my Degree assessment, and needed 8's to get enough points to apply. Got two 8.5's and two 9's - Yeah!
Will be sending my Degree assessment application off this coming week. Then I'll have to wait 10 - 12 weeks for that before I can apply.


----------



## rajeshv

Werns said:


> No, not yet.
> I just received my IELTS results a week ago - needed 7's on the Academic test for my Degree assessment, and needed 8's to get enough points to apply. Got two 8.5's and two 9's - Yeah!
> Will be sending my Degree assessment application off this coming week. Then I'll have to wait 10 - 12 weeks for that before I can apply.


Cool - Good luck!


----------



## iNinjaN

leptokurtic said:


> Mind sharing with us whether the job is in your nominated occupation: business analyst? Is it some kind of niche market like investment management or a general software house? What kind of rate are they paying? What you did about housing (where are you staying?) We are all looking forward to these details. Thanks in advance!!!


Sure dear... Will share details soon... It's a typical BA job!!! In telecom market. And I am staying with some of my old friends here!!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Guest

iNinjaN said:


> Sure dear... Will share details soon... It's a typical BA job!!! In telecom market. And I am staying with some of my old friends here!!!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Thanks!!! Looking forward to it


----------



## Maz25

rajeshv said:


> Thanks for your reply - I see DIAC website showing they're currently processing Sept'10 applicants under 175 P4 cat. Are you sure its Dec'10 applications they're looking at at the moment?


Hi there

DIAC's website provides a reserved update of their progress - most likely because previously when they were reporting actual progress, they were getting bombarded by phone calls and emails. If you read through this thread, there are lots of December applicants who are currently being assigned COs. Most people helpfully post their timeline, which gives a fairly accurate view of DIAC's current progress.

Voddy also has a spreadsheet which she has kindly put together - this will give you an idea of the people who have lodged an application, when they lodged and whether they have been assigned a CO and allow you to calculate DIAC's actual progress (as opposed to their reported progress).

The important conclusion though is that March 2011 applicants have to wait a few more months before we hear anything.


----------



## Guest

Maz25 said:


> [Snip]Voddy also has a spreadsheet which he has kindly put together [Snip]


Voddy is a female NOT a male


----------



## Maz25

leptokurtic said:


> Voddy is a female NOT a male


Lol, thanks for pointing that out. Most people mistake me for a guy and I've just fallen in the same trap. 

Better edit my post and change all the 'he' to 'she'.


----------



## sharemyhead

iNinjaN said:


> Nope Neil... Found after coming here.... There are loads of jobs here in IT!!
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


Hey, that's very encouraging!!!!
Congrats btw!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Bunyip02

leptokurtic said:


> Voddy is a female NOT a male


Oh, I did not know that either, I also thought Voddy was male.... 

Sorrrrryyyy 

I am female too, just so you all know .. Lol

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Guest

Male from Karachi here. A/S/L????    :rofl:


----------



## neil_

Maz25 said:


> The important conclusion though is that March 2011 applicants have to wait a few more months before we hear anything.


2 of our fellow forumers from Jan-11 have already been allocated COs so maybe DIAC has begun processing 2011 quietly, albeit just a few applications yet.

I have a feeling that Mar-11 applicants will start getting COs from beginning of Oct .. the lucky first ones. lets hope we're among them


----------



## Bunyip02

Maybe we should add if we are male/female in our signatures lol save any more embarrassment  hehe.

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## statue

Bunyip02 said:


> Maybe we should add if we are male/female in our signatures lol save any more embarrassment  hehe.
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


I would suggest that a member's gender should also be displayed in the upper right corner of all posts (the area where Join Date, Country etc. are displayed).


----------



## Guest

Bunyip02 said:


> Maybe we should add if we are male/female in our signatures lol save any more embarrassment  hehe.
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Well, if my signature says "*ACS (Male Analyst Programmer):* 22/12/2010" people will start asking how I got certified as Male Analyst Programmer


----------



## Player

@leptokurtic

How did you get to know that your application has been ABPF? Is it mentioned in the online status of your application?


----------



## Artemisa

Voddy is a girl too??

Oh man lol


----------



## rajeshv

Maz25 said:


> Hi there
> 
> DIAC's website provides a reserved update of their progress - most likely because previously when they were reporting actual progress, they were getting bombarded by phone calls and emails. If you read through this thread, there are lots of December applicants who are currently being assigned COs. Most people helpfully post their timeline, which gives a fairly accurate view of DIAC's current progress.
> 
> Voddy also has a spreadsheet which she has kindly put together - this will give you an idea of the people who have lodged an application, when they lodged and whether they have been assigned a CO and allow you to calculate DIAC's actual progress (as opposed to their reported progress).
> 
> The important conclusion though is that March 2011 applicants have to wait a few more months before we hear anything.


Great! That makes sense to me. Appreciate your help. Does DIAC currently approach applicants before hand when the applications are expected to be picked by CO's in the next 3 months time?


----------



## voddy

iNinjaN said:


> Ok guys some news from my end.... Landed in Melbourne on 26 august and yesterday signed the contract for 12 months for my job
> 
> Supper happy!!!! Starting on Monday 
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


wow.. sounds encouraging.. 

good luck!!! for the first day....

cheers!!!!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> Voddy is a girl too??
> 
> Oh man lol


well well..

My gender had been the talk of the town lately.. LOL 

I have introduced my self in the introduction thread by Artemisa long time back.. 


ya we can have the gender sign displayed, may be within brackets prefixed to our logging name

eg: 
(♀) voddy 

(♂) leptokurtic


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> male from karachi here. A/s/l???? :d :d :d :rofl:


 lol

age???


----------



## haseeb85uk

voddy said:


> lol
> 
> age???


yes may be everybody should share the age and maritial status as well...


----------



## matchless

haseeb85uk said:


> yes may be everybody should share the age and maritial status as well...


hmm...i guess the purpose of this thread is changing from immigration to something else

Voddy is a female, i am surprised too...Lolz


----------



## haseeb85uk

matchless said:


> hmm...i guess the purpose of this thread is changing from immigration to something else
> 
> Voddy is a female, i am surprised too...Lolz


why on earth is everybody after voddy gosh...since he turned out to b she, the thread is getting another turn lolzz


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> lol
> 
> age???


Don't want all the young ones to run away from me  But I like your proposed format for displaying the gender along with the username. Now if only the mods will lend us an ear and wave a magic wand...


----------



## Guest

Player said:


> @leptokurtic
> 
> How did you get to know that your application has been ABPF? Is it mentioned in the online status of your application?


Yup, a new line appeared in my online status page on 27/7/2011. I have subsequently been in contact with my CO (initiated by me for various administrative purposes, including providing the details on my new passport since the old one was about to expire in six months) and that's how I found out about the external checks. Also, everything in my online status page has turned to 'MET' except PCC (this line got added on 27/7/2011) and medicals. Do remember me in your prayers and do wish me a speedy grant!!!


----------



## Artemisa

haseeb85uk said:


> yes may be everybody should share the age and maritial status as well...


hahahahahahhahahaha
No further comments LOL LOL


----------



## Maz25

neil_ said:


> 2 of our fellow forumers from Jan-11 have already been allocated COs so maybe DIAC has begun processing 2011 quietly, albeit just a few applications yet.
> 
> I have a feeling that Mar-11 applicants will start getting COs from beginning of Oct .. the lucky first ones. lets hope we're among them


I believe those 2 people also got the infamous 18th March email. There were a few people who applied in January & February of this year who also got the email, so their application would effectively have priority over others. DIAC is apparently aiming to process all applicants who got the email by end of this month. Lucky them. 

But, yes, it would be good if they started processing all other 2011 applications soon.


----------



## Guest

Maz25 said:


> I believe those 2 people also got the infamous 18th March email. There were a few people who applied in January & February of this year who also got the email, so their application would effectively have priority over others. DIAC is apparently aiming to process all applicants who got the email by end of this month. Lucky them.
> 
> But, yes, it would be good if they started processing all other 2011 applications soon.


Nopes, yours truly DID NOT get the March 18 email...


----------



## Maz25

leptokurtic said:


> Nopes, yours truly DID NOT get the March 18 email...


I stand corrected.  That's certainly good news then that 2011 applicants will soon have COs.


----------



## hongkiat

Wow, I've missed on quite a fair bit Herr and had went through some pages. Congrats to those who got grants! Especially HermanB. 

iNinjaN,
Hows your first day at work? 

I am a June applicant, and seeing the rate of approval and CO assignment, wonder if I should be shifting now....


----------



## voddy

Maz25 said:


> I stand corrected.  That's certainly good news then that 2011 applicants will soon have COs.


yes.. I pray so too


----------



## voddy

Hi ram.srinivas ..

If you happen to see this..please update ur application date or pm me& I can add.

cheers!!


----------



## voddy

Hi Everyone,

I have started a new thread for IT people heading Sydney. Please join to discuss common issues like job hunting, house rentals, child care, etc.. in the area. Those who are already there can advice and help out others (including me) who plan to go there..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8589-folks-heading-sydney-nsw.html#post600136


----------



## bodom

Hi everyone,
Good news for a new week 
I've been a silence follower of this thread for several months (this thread is very helpful indeed). This morning I received a "Grant notification" from DIAC, it's a DIRECT GRANT, no contact from CO, even all items in the Document Checklist still show required  
Hope everyone in the queue will get the grant soon !
Below is my detail:
- Username: Bodom
- Originally from: Vietnam
- Current Location: Saigon, Vietnam
- Occupation: Software Engineer
- Visa type: 175
- Date application sent: 18/11/2010 
- Date visa approved: 05/09/2011
- Med front loaded: Yes
- PCC front loaded: Yes
- Online appplication
- Agent: No
Received the infamous 18th march mail

Thanks God, got it finally !!!


----------



## voddy

bodom said:


> Hi everyone,
> Good news for a new week
> I've been a silence follower of this thread for several months (this thread is very helpful indeed). This morning I received a "Grant notification" from DIAC, it's a DIRECT GRANT, no contact from CO, even all items in the Document Checklist still show required
> Hope everyone in the queue will get the grant soon !
> Below is my detail:
> - Username: Bodom
> - Originally from: Vietnam
> - Current Location: Saigon, Vietnam
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa type: 175
> - Date application sent: 18/11/2010
> - Date visa approved: 05/09/2011
> - Med front loaded: Yes
> - PCC front loaded: Yes
> - Online appplication
> - Agent: No
> Received the infamous 18th march mail
> 
> Thanks God, got it finally !!!


WOW!! this is a wonderful news.. CONGRATULATIONS! :clap2:

hope u wouldn't mind if i added u to our spread sheet..

cheers!!!!

:cheer2:


----------



## bodom

voddy said:


> WOW!! this is a wonderful news.. CONGRATULATIONS! :clap2:
> 
> hope u wouldn't mind if i added u to our spread sheet..
> 
> cheers!!!!
> 
> :cheer2:


Off course, please add me to your spread sheet


----------



## neil_

bodom said:


> Hi everyone,
> Good news for a new week
> I've been a silence follower of this thread for several months (this thread is very helpful indeed). This morning I received a "Grant notification" from DIAC, it's a DIRECT GRANT, no contact from CO, even all items in the Document Checklist still show required
> Hope everyone in the queue will get the grant soon !
> Below is my detail:
> - Username: Bodom
> - Originally from: Vietnam
> - Current Location: Saigon, Vietnam
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa type: 175
> - Date application sent: 18/11/2010
> - Date visa approved: 05/09/2011
> - Med front loaded: Yes
> - PCC front loaded: Yes
> - Online appplication
> - Agent: No
> Received the infamous 18th march mail
> 
> Thanks God, got it finally !!!


Congrats on the grant!!
:rockon:


----------



## bogdan84

10th January 2011 176 Family sponsorship applicant got grant letter today (CO on 1st September). Good start of the week !

(175/6 Visa) 18 March 2011 letters - Page 21 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## yks

Congratulations...this shows that the dates immi is updating in their site is kind of safeguarding themselves from un necessary enuiries..


----------



## Australia_Mania

bodom said:


> Hi everyone,
> Good news for a new week
> I've been a silence follower of this thread for several months (this thread is very helpful indeed). This morning I received a "Grant notification" from DIAC, it's a DIRECT GRANT, no contact from CO, even all items in the Document Checklist still show required
> Hope everyone in the queue will get the grant soon !
> Below is my detail:
> - Username: Bodom
> - Originally from: Vietnam
> - Current Location: Saigon, Vietnam
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa type: 175
> - Date application sent: 18/11/2010
> - Date visa approved: 05/09/2011
> - Med front loaded: Yes
> - PCC front loaded: Yes
> - Online appplication
> - Agent: No
> Received the infamous 18th march mail
> 
> Thanks God, got it finally !!!


Bodom, congrats! Well done. Direct Grant is really cool.
Tell, please, if you had downloaded any else documents proving your work experience except payslips and refs?


----------



## Sneha5

toti said:


> Congrats Herman
> 
> Finally it's over now , happy for you my dear friend
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrads Herman....!!! I told you that you would spend christmas in Aus!! Im very very happy for you and ur wife! God bless you.

And my congrads to all others too getting their grants these few weeks. And Congrads to Ninja too..on ur new job! The best of wishes...! :clap2:


----------



## Australia_Mania

Guys, what do you think about the phrase in DIAC's site:

*Applications lodged outside of Australia by the end of June 2011 we expect to have allocated all applications lodged before January 2011.*

Does it mean that all applicants will have been allocated with COs by X-mas? I have doubts in understanding because 'lodged before' really misleads me.((


----------



## lbpbab

Hi everyone,

Finally some news from me. This morning I received a answer to PLE.

"Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

*I have forwarded your message to your Case Officer for action.*
"
That means, I already have CO and I did'n know that.


----------



## rachel1977

Australia_Mania said:


> Guys, what do you think about the phrase in DIAC's site:
> 
> *Applications lodged outside of Australia by the end of June 2011 we expect to have allocated all applications lodged before January 2011.*
> 
> Does it mean that all applicants will have been allocated with COs by X-mas? I have doubts in understanding because 'lodged before' really misleads me.((



may I know where did you see this phrase? it is quite a great news


----------



## voddy

lbpbab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally some news from me. This morning I received a answer to PLE.
> 
> "Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> *I have forwarded your message to your Case Officer for action.*
> "
> That means, I already have CO and I did'n know that.


looks more like it.. But it could well be the standard reply.

this was in the reply for my medicles.. 

"These results have been updated in our system and are available for your case officer to view. "

this meant,in my case if i ever get a CO, its there for him to see 

But I do pray its the other way for you.
Good luck!


----------



## rachel1977

lbpbab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally some news from me. This morning I received a answer to PLE.
> 
> "Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> *I have forwarded your message to your Case Officer for action.*
> "
> That means, I already have CO and I did'n know that.


this meant you are getting a CO..he/she will contact you pretty soon...


----------



## Bunyip02

Australia_Mania said:


> Guys, what do you think about the phrase in DIAC's site:
> 
> Applications lodged outside of Australia by the end of June 2011 we expect to have allocated all applications lodged before January 2011.
> 
> Does it mean that all applicants will have been allocated with COs by X-mas? I have doubts in understanding because 'lodged before' really misleads me.((


Yes it is confusing, I was trying to work it out, it does not make sense? I really hope they are going to allocated all pre June 2011 applicants by Xmas. 

I know DIAC are going to process 10,000 priority 5 applicants in 2011/12 financial year, but before they can do this, they have to get P4's cleared! I think we will see the pace pick up after September. 

Just my thoughts. But who knows??

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## JohnAnton

Australia_Mania said:


> Guys, what do you think about the phrase in DIAC's site:
> 
> *Applications lodged outside of Australia by the end of June 2011 we expect to have allocated all applications lodged before January 2011.*
> 
> Does it mean that all applicants will have been allocated with COs by X-mas? I have doubts in understanding because 'lodged before' really misleads me.((


My thoughts on the above statement...

All applications lodged up to June 30, 2011 would have been assigned CO's by Dec 31, 2010. Yey


----------



## lbpbab

voddy said:


> looks more like it.. But it could well be the standard reply.
> 
> this was in the reply for my medicles..
> 
> "These results have been updated in our system and are available for your case officer to view. "
> 
> this meant,in my case if i ever get a CO, its there for him to see
> 
> But I do pray its the other way for you.
> Good luck!


They forwarded my PLE to CO Adair Shane. So I am pretty sure I have CO.

A month ago a raised PLE and standard answer was:

"We request that you do not phone or use the on-line enquiry form to enquire about the status of applications which have not yet been allocated to a case officer."


----------



## Australia_Mania

rachel1977 said:


> may I know where did you see this phrase? it is quite a great news


hi, rachel1977,

I've taken it here:

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/skilled-migration-update.pdf

page # 41


----------



## voddy

lbpbab said:


> They forwarded my PLE to CO Adair Shane. So I am pretty sure I have CO.
> 
> A month ago a raised PLE and standard answer was:
> 
> "We request that you do not phone or use the on-line enquiry form to enquire about the status of applications which have not yet been allocated to a case officer."


yes then it's pretty clear.. You know the name means you have him.. 

yey!! great!!! 
good luck! :clap2:


----------



## rachel1977

Australia_Mania said:


> hi, rachel1977,
> 
> I've taken it here:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/skilled-migration-update.pdf
> 
> page # 41



cool, seems like people who lodged before the end of June, 2011 will get CO by the end of this year...what a great news


----------



## lbpbab

voddy said:


> yes then it's pretty clear.. You know the name means you have him..
> 
> yey!! great!!!
> good luck! :clap2:


Thanks


----------



## rachel1977

rachel1977 said:


> cool, seems like people who lodged before the end of June, 2011 will get CO by the end of this year...what a great news


is 175 PG 3 or PG4??


----------



## voddy

rachel1977 said:


> is 175 PG 3 or PG4??


now PG 4

before 1st of July it was 3


but this is just a name change and processing time remains intact.


----------



## bogdan84

CO assigned to 14th Feb 2011 applicant today. I guess i can expect my grant anytime now :d

New Cat 4 July 1st 2011 - Page 55 - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## Bunyip02

bogdan84 said:


> CO assigned to 14th Feb 2011 applicant today. I guess i can expect my grant anytime now :d
> 
> New Cat 4 July 1st 2011 - Page 55 - PomsInOz Forum


Although they did get the march 18th email, so I'm not sure we should get too excited just yet 

When feb applicants who didn't receive email start getting co I will then start getting excited/ nervous 

Thanks for the info though Bogan 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02

bogdan84 said:


> CO assigned to 14th Feb 2011 applicant today. I guess i can expect my grant anytime now :d
> 
> New Cat 4 July 1st 2011 - Page 55 - PomsInOz Forum


And good luck to you 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## sachinmathias

Hi 

I am a Newbie to this forum. It is a great forum to get so much helpful information.

Voddy,
I added my details to the spreadsheet. Could you please give me rights to modify my details in future.

Thanks
Sachin
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*IELTS*: (L8, R7, W7.5, S7.0, Tot7.5) 16th Dec 2010. *ACS assessment*: (261112 – System Analyst) 17th Jan 2011. *175 Visa Online*: 16th Feb 2011. *Agent Used*: Yes. *CO Allocated*: Pending. *Medicals*: Pending. *PCC*: Pending. *Visa Grant*: Pending


----------



## bogdan84

Bunyip02 said:


> And good luck to you 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Thanks. I wouldn't expect a big difference in terms of processing order between those that received the letter and those that didn't. Even though there are a few lucky candidates from 2011 who already got their grant or CO, DIAC's main focus is still the last quarter of 2010 and, maybe it's just me, but for this time frame I didn't notice any difference between those that received the 18th March letter and those that didn't.


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

What to do mean by external checks because my X- employer has closed his business and settled in his home town and no news from him if this is the case with whom they will contact and do the verification??? Will they call me??? and if so what questions I can expect??? anybody in this forums had received any calls from external agency???please guide me becase my CO mailed that my application is in the routine process...


----------



## voddy

sachinmathias said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Newbie to this forum. It is a great forum to get so much helpful information.
> 
> Voddy,
> I added my details to the spreadsheet. Could you please give me rights to modify my details in future.
> 
> Thanks
> Sachin
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *IELTS*: (L8, R7, W7.5, S7.0, Tot7.5) 16th Dec 2010. *ACS assessment*: (261112 – System Analyst) 17th Jan 2011. *175 Visa Online*: 16th Feb 2011. *Agent Used*: Yes. *CO Allocated*: Pending. *Medicals*: Pending. *PCC*: Pending. *Visa Grant*: Pending


I can do that..if you pm me ur google account id or gmail id


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What to do mean by external checks because my X- employer has closed his business and settled in his home town and no news from him if this is the case with whom they will contact and do the verification??? Will they call me??? and if so what questions I can expect??? anybody in this forums had received any calls from external agency???please guide me becase my CO mailed that my application is in the routine process...


External agency checks are a euphemism for 'security checks' done by the ASIO. If you are concerned about your ex-employer, then just make sure you have provided all relevant proofs like bank statements, salary slips etc. Once you have done that, you don't need to be considered about whether your employer has closed shop or not. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> External agency checks are a euphemism for 'security checks' done by the ASIO. If you are concerned about your ex-employer, then just make sure you have provided all relevant proofs like bank statements, salary slips etc. Once you have done that, you don't need to be considered about whether your employer has closed shop or not. Hope this helps!!!


Hi Leptokurtic,

I have submitted only my job offer letter and the resgination letter...though I have pay slips and bank statements I didn't submit anything because one of my frnd told if the CO needs by that time we can submit so what shall i do now????

In the on-line status evidence of work expereince, relevant work exp and marriage certificated still shows RECEIVED what does it means??? So we can assume that the external checks will be in these categories??? but my CO asks the proof only for the marriage and on going reletionship and once I submitted evrything she replied that she is satified about our relationship is genuine and ongoing...till date she didn't ask for any extra documents...on friday I maied her asking how long will it take to finish the routine process and waiting for her reply...


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi Leptokurtic,
> 
> I have submitted only my job offer letter and the resgination letter...though I have pay slips and bank statements I didn't submit anything because one of my frnd told if the CO needs by that time we can submit so what shall i do now????
> 
> In the on-line status evidence of work expereince, relevant work exp and marriage certificated still shows RECEIVED what does it means??? So we can assume that the external checks will be in these categories??? but my CO asks the proof only for the marriage and on going reletionship and once I submitted evrything she replied that she is satified about our relationship is genuine and ongoing...till date she didn't ask for any extra documents...on friday I maied her asking how long will it take to finish the routine process and waiting for her reply...


Hey krishz,

The 'Received' status does mean that they still need to verify your docs. They have two kinds of checks - internal and external. As far as my limited knowledge shows, they check your docs during internal checks and security related matters in external checks. Now, we do know that sometimes COs are sloppy and don't update the status, so it may mean they have been satisfied by whatever you have given to them. I think you should just keep your additional proofs such as salary slips, bank statements etc. on hand and as soon as your CO asks or raises an objection, you can provide the same. Right now, it is purely a waiting game for you. If your experience is genuine and you have enough evidence then you don't have anything to worry about. Best of luck!!!


----------



## neil_

JohnAnton said:


> My thoughts on the above statement...
> 
> All applications lodged up to June 30, 2011 would have been assigned CO's by Dec 31, 2010. Yey



If you read it like this:
_*Applications lodged outside of Australia:- by the end of June 2011 we expect to have allocated all applications lodged before January 2011*_

it means they have missed their target of June-11 to allocate all applications lodged before Jan-11 .. which is more likely the case with DIAC as we all know 

which is why we don't rely too much on their estimates


----------



## sachinmathias

Hi

I notice some of you guys have front uploaded Meds and PCC checks, however when I checked with my agent they adviced me to wait till a communication is sent out by the CO. I am bit confused, can someone guide me.

Thanks
Sachin


----------



## rachel1977

sachinmathias said:


> Hi
> 
> I notice some of you guys have front uploaded Meds and PCC checks, however when I checked with my agent they adviced me to wait till a communication is sent out by the CO. I am bit confused, can someone guide me.
> 
> Thanks
> Sachin


the initial entry will depends on the date of your Meds and PCC (a year after Meds or PCC). I guess that's why they advise you not to have thoses checks until a CO asked. :clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

sachinmathias said:


> Hi
> 
> I notice some of you guys have front uploaded Meds and PCC checks, however when I checked with my agent they adviced me to wait till a communication is sent out by the CO. I am bit confused, can someone guide me.
> 
> Thanks
> Sachin



we have the same problem my friend. my agent also says to wait for the CO.

I think its got something to do with the expiry and the medicals and you should enter OZ before the medicals expire. so If you frontload them too early, you may have to enter OZ 3 in a short as 3 days after your grant. I dont explain well.


----------



## botero82

JohnAnton said:


> we have the same problem my friend. my agent also says to wait for the CO.
> 
> I think its got something to do with the expiry and the medicals and you should enter OZ before the medicals expire. so If you frontload them too early, you may have to enter OZ 3 in a short as 3 days after your grant. I dont explain well.



I think there is not a relation between between the expiration of your medical and the limit date to enter to Australia. They give you six months whether you frontload your medicals or not.

The problem is that if you fronloaded them and your co is assigned after your medical are expired you have to take them again

Correct me if I mistaken.


----------



## neil_

botero82 said:


> I think there is not a relation between between the expiration of your medical and the limit date to enter to Australia. They give you six months whether you frontload your medicals or not.
> 
> The problem is that if you fronloaded them and your co is assigned after your medical are expired you have to take them again
> 
> Correct me if I mistaken.


The initial entry date is usually within 1 year from the grant if you haven't frontloaded meds. Meds are also usually valid for 1 year but your CO may still ask you to do it again if he feels it necessary.

Even my agent asked me to wait, but I went ahead and did meds last month. If you don't have a problem travelling within a short time (eg. 3 months) after grant, then my suggestion is to front load. That way you May get a direct grant


----------



## matchless

I also want to frontload my PCC & medicals but don't know about the procedure of getting PCC in Karachi.

I am also thinking to send change of circumstances form alongwith medicals & PCC as I left my previous job in March 2011. My job discription has changed from the previous job so I need an advise, should I send my new job description too on statutory declaration with the said form or the appointment letter, salary slips, bank statement will be suffice?


----------



## neil_

My wife took up a new job recently and we sent Form1022 with her appointment letter attached. I think that should suffice


----------



## Guest

@matchless - Since you are a Pakistani applicant, front loading would be HIGHLY inadvisable. That's because once they are satisfied with your docs through internal checks, they will send your case for external checks which take an unspecified amount of time to complete.

DIAC is ONLY interested in your work experience BEFORE you lodgement date. You don't need to provide any updates for changes afterwards. IF your CO asks you to re-submit Form 80, you would be providing these details on it since Form 80 asks you for your COMPLETE work history since leaving school. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi Guys,

can anyone give a fearless forecast on when march 2011 applicants will get CO?

I bet around Oct 2011-Nov 2011. what do you think?


----------



## neil_

JohnAnton said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> can anyone give a fearless forecast on when march 2011 applicants will get CO?
> 
> I bet around Oct 2011-Nov 2011. what do you think?


 Surely by Oct end John .. I'm Mar-11 too


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> Surely by Oct end John .. I'm Mar-11 too


Yes.. my expectation is also the same..  and I'm March -11 as well


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi All,

I have applied for 176 family sponsership visa in the month of March... What could be the priority I fall under? Confused between priority 3 or 4...

Jeevan


----------



## krishz

Guys,

My CO replied as...

Dear Sir,

Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. Given this, I am not able to provide you with an estimate as these checks may take many months. I do follow up on the status on a regular basis to ensure that it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application. 

We appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> Hey krishz,
> 
> The 'Received' status does mean that they still need to verify your docs. They have two kinds of checks - internal and external. As far as my limited knowledge shows, they check your docs during internal checks and security related matters in external checks. Now, we do know that sometimes COs are sloppy and don't update the status, so it may mean they have been satisfied by whatever you have given to them. I think you should just keep your additional proofs such as salary slips, bank statements etc. on hand and as soon as your CO asks or raises an objection, you can provide the same. Right now, it is purely a waiting game for you. If your experience is genuine and you have enough evidence then you don't have anything to worry about. Best of luck!!!


thanks bro...the above is the reply from my CO.......


----------



## rg1prasad

Hello Krishz, 

I can say that you have lot of patience... I have no clue for the timelines DAIC is taking...

One of my my friend lodged application in the month of Jan 2011 and she got a PR today... Anyhow I am happy for her...

Does the application have any complications in it? Otherwise the process should be fast? Do you work in a CMM level 5 company? or local company? I dont know that this might or might not effect the security check process but I just wanna know, working in local companies is makiing any difference or not?

Jeevan


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Krishz,
> 
> I can say that you have lot of patience... I have no clue for the timelines DAIC is taking...
> 
> One of my my friend lodged application in the month of Jan 2011 and she got a PR today... Anyhow I am happy for her...
> 
> Does the application have any complications in it? Otherwise the process should be fast? Do you work in a CMM level 5 company? or local company? I dont know that this might or might not effect the security check process but I just wanna know, working in local companies is makiing any difference or not?
> 
> Jeevan


Hi 

I wonder how CMM would affect the checks.. Humm
bdw,
can you tel us more about your friend? occupation, subclass, march 18th mail, bla bla

cheers!


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> thanks bro...the above is the reply from my CO.......


Unfortunately, at this point in time we can do nothing but wait  You might want to take a look here as well: Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

The decision is yours as to whether you want to lodge a complain or not...


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> Unfortunately, at this point in time we can do nothing but wait  You might want to take a look here as well: Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> The decision is yours as to whether you want to lodge a complain or not...



Hi,
the CO said that she does the follow up on the status on a regular basis to ensure that it is being processed as soon as practicable so better I'll wait...no other go .... isn't it???


----------



## krishz

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Krishz,
> 
> I can say that you have lot of patience... I have no clue for the timelines DAIC is taking...
> 
> One of my my friend lodged application in the month of Jan 2011 and she got a PR today... Anyhow I am happy for her...
> 
> Does the application have any complications in it? Otherwise the process should be fast? Do you work in a CMM level 5 company? or local company? I dont know that this might or might not effect the security check process but I just wanna know, working in local companies is makiing any difference or not?
> 
> Jeevan


Hi Jeevan,

I was working in a small private concern when I lodged my visa...


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder how CMM would affect the checks.. Humm
> bdw,
> can you tel us more about your friend? occupation, subclass, march 18th mail, bla bla
> 
> cheers!


My company is CMMI Level 2 and ISO 9001:2008 certified. I am still going through external checks. I think these certifications MIGHT help with internal checks though...


----------



## rg1prasad

Ok you know her as well....


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> Unfortunately, at this point in time we can do nothing but wait  You might want to take a look here as well: Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> The decision is yours as to whether you want to lodge a complain or not...


One thing when she says that she is checking the status in regular basis means the application sent for external checks am I right friend??? and if that is the case I wont get any calls and can expect for the direct verification isn't it????


----------



## rg1prasad

I am just judging... CMM level 5 companies would do some security checks on the applicants... so this might help the CO's...


----------



## Achilles

Hey Krishz

Don't panic. No body exactly knows what is happening. If you haven't been to Australia before on any visa's and if you are from a HR country, then external checks will take sometime. some people might get lucky. some not. 

which part of Tamilnadu are you from.. ?


----------



## sundari127

Hello All

I got my PR today 

My time lines are as below

Application - 18-Jan-2011
Visa Subclass - 175
Occupation - Software Engineer
Med/PCC - 7-Apr-2011
CO Allocation - 24-Aug-2011
Visa Grant - 6-Sep-2011

Thanks
Sundari



voddy said:


> I wonder how CMM would affect the checks.. Humm
> bdw,
> can you tel us more about your friend? occupation, subclass, march 18th mail, bla bla
> 
> cheers!


----------



## krishz

Achilles said:


> Hey Krishz
> 
> Don't panic. No body exactly knows what is happening. If you haven't been to Australia before on any visa's and if you are from a HR country, then external checks will take sometime. some people might get lucky. some not.
> 
> which part of Tamilnadu are you from.. ?


thanks Achilles and 'm from Coimbatore... are you from TN???


----------



## krishz

sundari127 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my PR today
> 
> My time lines are as below
> 
> Application - 18-Jan-2011
> Visa Subclass - 175
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> Med/PCC - 7-Apr-2011
> CO Allocation - 24-Aug-2011
> Visa Grant - 6-Sep-2011
> 
> Thanks
> Sundari


congratz Sundari!!!!!!!


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats once again... So when are you planning to go to Australia? Remember I turned out to be lucky for you Sundari...

And where are you planning to go in Australia?


----------



## neil_

sundari127 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my PR today
> 
> My time lines are as below
> 
> Application - 18-Jan-2011
> Visa Subclass - 175
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> Med/PCC - 7-Apr-2011
> CO Allocation - 24-Aug-2011
> Visa Grant - 6-Sep-2011
> 
> Thanks
> Sundari



Congrats Sundari!
Yours is the first Jan-11 grant on this forum :clap2:


----------



## raw007

no any new updates on dec 2010 applicant ?????????


----------



## sundari127

Thanks everyone..

I am thinking of going in Mid of Jan 2012.





raw007 said:


> no any new updates on dec 2010 applicant ?????????


----------



## Achilles

voddy said:


> Yes.. my expectation is also the same..  and I'm March -11 as well


Add me too  Anything before the end of this year will make me happy. I've seen some of my friends waiting for 2 yrs to get their visa. I will feel lucky if I get this year.


----------



## Achilles

krishz said:


> thanks Achilles and 'm from Coimbatore... are you from TN???


I won't tell


----------



## amer

raw007 said:


> no any new updates on dec 2010 applicant ?????????


The fate of Dec applicant will be similar to Aug2010 and Oct2010 applicant previously...I dont know why but Immi seems to be processing Sept, Nov and now Jan applicants faster


----------



## truerain7

Congrats sundari !!!
I hope to get my co or direct grant by the end of this month
since I am a december applicant.
Good luck everyone~~


----------



## krishz

Achilles said:


> I won't tell



this is bad....you ask for my detail and not disclosing yours......hmmm


----------



## voddy

sundari127 said:


> Thanks everyone..
> 
> I am thinking of going in Mid of Jan 2012.


Congratulations!!! 

all the best with the future process

:clap2:


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> I won't tell


And why wouldn't you ?  

afraid of the media spot light? LOL


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> The fate of Dec applicant will be similar to Aug2010 and Oct2010 applicant previously...I dont know why but Immi seems to be processing Sept, Nov and now Jan applicants faster


I so much hope that fate of march applicants not to be so..........


----------



## amer

voddy said:


> I so much hope that fate of march applicants not to be so..........


Well...seems like they are skipping the even months and speeding up on the odd ones :confused2:


----------



## JohnAnton

amer said:


> Well...seems like they are skipping the even months and speeding up on the odd ones :confused2:



well if that's the case, for us march 2011 applicants, the Odds are in our favor.


----------



## amer

JohnAnton said:


> well if that's the case, for us march 2011 applicants, the Odds are in our favor.


Yea looks like it....damn i should have submitted in Jan, probably i have a better chance of getting my application processed faster.


----------



## Australia_Mania

My prognosis is that all applications will be allocated with COs up to May by the end of 2011. I.e. April will be the last month applicants of which will be rewarded with COs.


----------



## Bunyip02

Australia_Mania said:


> My prognosis is that all applications will be allocated with COs up to May by the end of 2011. I.e. April will be the last month applicants of which will be rewarded with COs.


I hope so, as I am April 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## tycsee

Australia_Mania said:


> My prognosis is that all applications will be allocated with COs up to May by the end of 2011. I.e. April will be the last month applicants of which will be rewarded with COs.


You mean calendar year 2011 or financial year 2011 which ends in June 2012?


----------



## Australia_Mania

tycsee said:


> You mean calendar year 2011 or financial year 2011 which ends in June 2012?


December 31, calendar


----------



## sachinmathias

Hi

This question is for all my countrymen(and women too) residing outside India (especially Malaysia). How easy it is to obtain a PCC for India (and Malaysia) while you are out of the country? Whats the process to obtain the PCC and the time period one can expect for the PCC to be received?

Thanks
Sachin


----------



## neil_

sachinmathias said:


> Hi
> 
> This question is for all my countrymen(and women too) residing outside India (especially Malaysia). How easy it is to obtain a PCC for India (and Malaysia) while you are out of the country? Whats the process to obtain the PCC and the time period one can expect for the PCC to be received?
> 
> Thanks
> Sachin


Hi Sachin,

Since I live in Mumbai I don't have an idea about getting overseas PCC.

For Mumbai PCC you need to provide an authority letter to someone who can go to RPO on your behalf. Following docs are reqd (might be same for other cities as well):
- original passport
- 2 address proofs (original for verification + 2 photocopies of each self-attested)
- Rs. 500
- Form 2 filled up (PCC appln. form)
- Authority letter (downloadable from passport website)

You will get PCC the next day!
Hope this helps!


----------



## krishz

Guys,

When will I get my visa???????????


----------



## rg1prasad

depends on your case officer...


----------



## Player

amer said:


> Yea looks like it....damn i should have submitted in Jan, probably i have a better chance of getting my application processed faster.


Amer, what is "*DIAC Letter: 18 Mar 2011*" in your signature...what is DIAC letter?


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> When will I get my visa???????????


This is really frustrating.. waiting since 2009.. and now being 176(ss) it's totally unfair to drag a case this far.... 

what could be the matter :confused2: :noidea:


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> this is really frustrating.. Waiting since 2009.. And now being 176(ss) it's totally unfair to drag a case this far....
> 
> What could be the matter :confused2: :noidea:


fate.............


----------



## sachinmathias

neil_ said:


> Hi Sachin,
> 
> Since I live in Mumbai I don't have an idea about getting overseas PCC.
> 
> For Mumbai PCC you need to provide an authority letter to someone who can go to RPO on your behalf. Following docs are reqd (might be same for other cities as well):
> - original passport
> - 2 address proofs (original for verification + 2 photocopies of each self-attested)
> - Rs. 500
> - Form 2 filled up (PCC appln. form)
> - Authority letter (downloadable from passport website)
> 
> You will get PCC the next day!
> Hope this helps!


A
Hi Neil

Thanks for your input. It does help in a way. I guess I can get my PCC from the Indian high commission in Malaysia. I just wanted to know people's experience who have got it from outside India.

Thanks
Sachin


----------



## krishz

Totally frusturated no job, no visa, no future......don't know when 'll see the brighter side in my life.....waitng waiting and all are waiting in my family for my move from 2009.............. don't know how long I have to waiting till??????????????


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Totally frusturated no job, no visa, no future......don't know when 'll see the brighter side in my life.....waitng waiting and all are waiting in my family for my move from 2009.............. don't know how long I have to waiting till??????????????


Cant you apply for a job in Aus and perhaps get work visa? and work there until u get the PR?

Is it that difficult to get a job in India..?


----------



## teqkillah

krishz said:


> Totally frusturated no job, no visa, no future......don't know when 'll see the brighter side in my life.....waitng waiting and all are waiting in my family for my move from 2009.............. don't know how long I have to waiting till??????????????


dont worry were on the same situation. i have paper applied last august 2009 for relative sponsored(176). i havent got a case officer yet.

My uncle who is my sponsor made a followup last july and the only answer he get is to wait until 1,2,3 and 4 have been finished. they cant really tell the exact timeline but mentioned "maybe around 2012".


----------



## amer

krishz said:


> Totally frusturated no job, no visa, no future......don't know when 'll see the brighter side in my life.....waitng waiting and all are waiting in my family for my move from 2009.............. don't know how long I have to waiting till??????????????


Hope you get your grant soon...will pray for u Krishz...


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> Cant you apply for a job in Aus and perhaps get work visa? and work there until u get the PR?
> 
> Is it that difficult to get a job in India..?


just now spoke to my friends in OZ but they told they can't help....


----------



## krishz

amer said:


> Hope you get your grant soon...will pray for u Krishz...


thanks amer...:hug:


----------



## krishz

teqkillah said:


> dont worry were on the same situation. i have paper applied last august 2009 for relative sponsored(176). i havent got a case officer yet.
> 
> My uncle who is my sponsor made a followup last july and the only answer he get is to wait until 1,2,3 and 4 have been finished. they cant really tell the exact timeline but mentioned "maybe around 2012".


will add you in my prayers to get the CO and the visa soon.....


----------



## teqkillah

krishz said:


> will add you in my prayers to get the CO and the visa soon.....


actually your much luckier than me. you already have a CO considering your application was lodge on a later date than mine.

btw whats your asco code?


----------



## krishz

teqkillah said:


> actually your much luckier than me. you already have a CO considering your application was lodge on a later date than mine.
> 
> btw whats your asco code?


I'm an Accountant....


----------



## KL_User

sachinmathias said:


> Hi
> 
> This question is for all my countrymen(and women too) residing outside India (especially Malaysia). How easy it is to obtain a PCC for India (and Malaysia) while you are out of the country? Whats the process to obtain the PCC and the time period one can expect for the PCC to be received?
> 
> Thanks
> Sachin


For the indian pcc, u can get from indian embassy in KL within 2 working days, no fuss. If you're working in Malaysia and have a valid work permit, the malaysia pcc takes about a month( although officially they say 2 !)

source : my brother got both his malaysia and india pcc from KL for his canada pr


----------



## sachinmathias

KL_User said:


> For the indian pcc, u can get from indian embassy in KL within 2 working days, no fuss. If you're working in Malaysia and have a valid work permit, the malaysia pcc takes about a month( although officially they say 2 !)
> 
> source : my brother got both his malaysia and india pcc from KL for his canada pr


Thanks for the input! Would you also know the process to obtain Malaysia PCC and from where do I obtain it from? I have a valid work permit and have been in Malaysia from more than 18 months now.

Thanks 
Sachin


----------



## AusseExpat

*Medicals online status*

Hi all.

Will there be any online status change after medicals are sent if the medicals are front loaded and no CO.

Thanks in advance.

One of my friends has got CO two weeks ago. 175 visa, Systems Analyst, application lodged in mid Feb 2011.


----------



## rg1prasad

Any updates for 176 sub-class holders... I feel 175 subclass are processed more faster than 176 subclass...

can anyone update who applied for 176 subclass, when is CO assigned and what is the lodging date of the application?

G1


----------



## neil_

If all tests are clear then online status will show as Finalized

Guys does anyone know how to check the status of Meds frontloaded for a Paper app?
My agent says there's no way we can find that out so we just have to wait till we hear from the CO


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> If all tests are clear then online status will show as Finalized
> 
> Guys does anyone know how to check the status of Meds frontloaded for a Paper app?
> My agent says there's no way we can find that out so we just have to wait till we hear from the CO


I'm afraid but ur agent is right


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> Any updates for 176 sub-class holders... I feel 175 subclass are processed more faster than 176 subclass...
> 
> can anyone update who applied for 176 subclass, when is CO assigned and what is the lodging date of the application?
> 
> G1


why don't you check the spreadsheet..?


----------



## voddy

AusseExpat said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Will there be any online status change after medicals are sent if the medicals are front loaded and no CO.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> One of my friends has got CO two weeks ago. 175 visa, Systems Analyst, application lodged in mid Feb 2011.


has your friend gotten the 18th March e-mail?


----------



## AusseExpat

voddy said:


> has your friend gotten the 18th March e-mail?



I don't think so. If yes, he should have told me.

CO requested for PCC and Medicals.


----------



## AusseExpat

AusseExpat said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Will there be any online status change after medicals are sent if the medicals are front loaded and no CO.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> One of my friends has got CO two weeks ago. 175 visa, Systems Analyst, application lodged in mid Feb 2011.


Hi Voddy,

do you have any information on medical status because you have front loaded medicals and also lodged online application.

Thank you


----------



## rg1prasad

Where I get the spreadsheet you are talking about?


----------



## AusseExpat

rg1prasad said:


> Where I get the spreadsheet you are talking about?


http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet


----------



## voddy

AusseExpat said:


> Hi Voddy,
> 
> do you have any information on medical status because you have front loaded medicals and also lodged online application.
> 
> Thank you


yes. The status changed to 'Further medical results referred' after about 2 weeks of sending them.(I know when exactly it reached Sydney cos i tracked the courier ). they were finalized in less than 2 weeks thereafter..

However still only the secondary applicats state actually shows as finalized. Mine is still in the previous sate. But the HOC assured all 3 meds are finalized in reply to an inquiry by me.

Hope this helps.

cheers!


----------



## AusseExpat

voddy said:


> yes. The status changed to 'Further medical results referred' after about 2 weeks of sending them.(I know when exactly it reached Sydney cos i tracked the courier ). they were finalized in less than 2 weeks thereafter..
> 
> However still only the secondary applicats state actually shows as finalized. Mine is still in the previous sate. But the HOC assured all 3 meds are finalized in reply to an inquiry by me.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> cheers!


Thank you so much for the information Voddy. :clap2:


----------



## NewInPerth

*Processing*

Its good to see a few applicants of 2011 are having CO and/or getting grants.

The mystery of DIAC processing continues I think as they seem to have forgotten Dec'10 applicants.. or maybe its just our application (hope not though).


----------



## voddy

NewInPerth said:


> Its good to see a few applicants of 2011 are having CO and/or getting grants.
> 
> The mystery of DIAC processing continues I think as they seem to have forgotten Dec'10 applicants.. or maybe its just our application (hope not though).


They hook themselves a few months ahead & pull forwards, just like mountain climbing 

(then it's quicker,easier and safer also)


----------



## teqkillah

voddy said:


> They hook themselves a few months ahead & pull forwards, just like mountain climbing
> 
> *(then it's quicker,easier and safer also)*


True but unfair for us.


----------



## amer

teqkillah said:


> True but unfair for us.


teqkillah, are you P4 or P5?


----------



## teqkillah

amer said:


> teqkillah, are you P4 or P5?


I'm P5. but i monitor the progress here. because p5 applications are dependent here.


----------



## Guest

teqkillah said:


> I'm P5. but i monitor the progress here. because p5 applications are dependent here.


Your case makes me say so many thanks to Allah the Almighty. I usually crib about how I have to go through *LENGTHY* external checks, yet when I see your case I say thanks because at least my occupation is on the SOL so my case is being processed and with a high probability it is only a waiting game before I get my visa (Insha Allah). I hope you will get yours soon as well. Best of luck!!!


----------



## voddy

teqkillah said:


> I'm P5. but i monitor the progress here. because p5 applications are dependent here.


And you are correct at this. As they go on clearing the P4 your time will soon arrive..

good luck!


----------



## kash2182

Hey guys.. Some good news today I checked my online status it say processed further and most of my document checklist say met ... For details of my timelines please check on voddy's sheet. I'm Jan 2011 applicant


----------



## voddy

kash2182 said:


> Hey guys.. Some good news today I checked my online status it say processed further and most of my document checklist say met ... For details of my timelines please check on voddy's sheet. I'm Jan 2011 applicant


wow..cool 

:clap2:


----------



## teqkillah

leptokurtic said:


> Your case makes me say so many thanks to Allah the Almighty. I usually crib about how I have to go through *LENGTHY* external checks, yet when I see your case I say thanks because at least my occupation is on the SOL so my case is being processed and with a high probability it is only a waiting game before I get my visa (Insha Allah). I hope you will get yours soon as well. Best of luck!!!


yep! thats why im quite surprise most guys here are so frustrated about there application considering they've only applied months ago. well i cant blame them maybe most of them needs it badly. in my case im ok with my job right now thats why i just left it to the one above. if its for me then its meant to be.


----------



## NewInPerth

voddy said:


> They hook themselves a few months ahead & pull forwards, just like mountain climbing
> 
> (then it's quicker,easier and safer also)


Thanks Voddy, that is an interesting way to put it  I did get the 18th March mail but that doesn't seem to be of much use anyway. 
Maybe we will get a diirect grant, here's hoping!


----------



## krishz

Guys,

In voddy spreadsheet I'm the only one of 2009 applicants without visa............................


----------



## teqkillah

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> In voddy spreadsheet I'm the only one of 2009 applicants without visa............................


actually 2.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Started


----------



## Abdelrahman

Started to feel bad... All my old mates in the forum got grants and i became lonely waiting security checks result 
Miss u all


----------



## Guest

Abdelrahman said:


> Started to feel bad... All my old mates in the forum got grants and i became lonely waiting security checks result
> Miss u all


Don't worry brother, you've got new pals now


----------



## bogdan84

Wow! They have officially allocated CO'S up to 1 December 2010!!!

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## bogdan84

Wow! They have officially allocated CO'S up to 1 December 2010!!!

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## statue

bogdan84 said:


> Wow! They have officially allocated CO'S up to 1 December 2010!!!
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Wow :clap2::clap2: Come on DIAC !!!


----------



## Maz25

bogdan84 said:


> Wow! They have officially allocated CO'S up to 1 December 2010!!!
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Just saw that as well. My jaw just hit the floor!!

Excellent news.


----------



## Achilles

Maz25 said:


> Just saw that as well. My jaw just hit the floor!!
> 
> Excellent news.


I cannot believe what I am seeing... himm.. Praise Allah..


----------



## rg1prasad

At this rate, can anyone tell when will March 2011 applicants gets the CO allotted?


----------



## Bunyip02

bogdan84 said:


> Wow! They have officially allocated CO'S up to 1 December 2010!!!
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


OK, im starting to get excited:clap2:........ just a little:thumb::whoo:


----------



## amer

Unbelievable...just when all hope is lost for the past 4 weeks, DIAC just did a quantum leap...


----------



## truerain7

I firmly believe that I will get my CO by next week.
I am a 3rd december applicant. (Electronics engineer)
In addition, I received the March 18 email.


----------



## amer

truerain7 said:


> I firmly believe that I will get my CO by next week.
> I am a 3rd december applicant. (Electronics engineer)
> In addition, I received the March 18 email.


Problem is they dont assign according to application date but rather on a "batch". Right now seems like Jan'11 are getting most of the CO allocations.


----------



## Bunyip02

truerain7 said:


> I firmly believe that I will get my CO by next week.
> I am a 3rd december applicant. (Electronics engineer)
> In addition, I received the March 18 email.


Good luck


----------



## Achilles

Just wondering whether to go ahead with medicals and pcc to make things easier for the CO


----------



## neil_

bogdan84 said:


> Wow! They have officially allocated CO'S up to 1 December 2010!!!
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Can't believe my eyes  amazing update!!

DIAC playing with our emotions  First they made us lose hope with the last update and now suddenly rekindled it with 3 months jump in 10 days!

Keep up the speed DIAC! :clap2:


----------



## Guest

Maz25 said:


> Just saw that as well. My jaw just hit the floor!!
> 
> Excellent news.


Well, I hope you remember someone telling you that you will get a CO by end of October...


----------



## Bunyip02

Achilles said:


> Just wondering whether to go ahead with medicals and pcc to make things easier for the CO


I was thinking the same, but i have an agent and think he would tell us to wait, it cant hurt to do pcc though as i doesn't cost much and pretty easy to do in the UK. I am however just fillng in form 80 to get this out the way.:clap2:


----------



## truerain7

*^^*



amer said:


> Problem is they dont assign according to application date but rather on a "batch". Right now seems like Jan'11 are getting most of the CO allocations.


 Your think is also possible. 
However, I can expect that I will see the changed date of allocation on DIAC website by 2 weeks later. (DIAC update fortnightly.)
My prediction is that those date will be changed further date from 3rd December.

Good luck Amer.
God bless all of applicants.


----------



## amer

truerain7 said:


> Your think is also possible.
> However, I can expect that I will see the changed date of allocation on DIAC website by 2 weeks later. (DIAC update fortnightly.)
> My prediction is that those date will be changed further date from 3rd December.
> 
> Good luck Amer.
> God bless all of applicants.


Hi Truerain7,

Yes you are right...so in 2 weeks time you will definitely get a CO. Maybe for me in a month as I submitted on 19th.

Good luck to you too ...


----------



## mr_var

bogdan84 said:


> Wow! They have officially allocated CO'S up to 1 December 2010!!!
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


This is great news !!!
Just curious what was the previous date mentioned by DIAC?


----------



## amer

mr_var said:


> This is great news !!!
> Just curious what was the previous date mentioned by DIAC?


I think it was 9th September


----------



## JohnAnton

bogdan84 said:


> Wow! They have officially allocated CO'S up to 1 December 2010!!!
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


WhoA! my heart just skipped a beat. 

This is the biggest jump ever!

This proves that this forum is more accurate than the DIAC site


----------



## cic

Abdelrahman said:


> Started to feel bad... All my old mates in the forum got grants and i became lonely waiting security checks result
> Miss u all


well now u have friends
and change is part of life


----------



## cic

bogdan84 said:


> Wow! They have officially allocated CO'S up to 1 December 2010!!!
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


its indeed a good progess


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi, guys. Nice to meet you here and to see everyone happy concerning DIAC’s latest update. I am overwhelmed.))
Besides this, I’ve just read that one guy was granted today. Lodged at the end of September-10.


----------



## cic

mr_var said:


> This is great news !!!
> Just curious what was the previous date mentioned by DIAC?


2 month update in 2 weeks


----------



## cic

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, guys. Nice to meet you here and to see everyone happy concerning DIAC’s latest update. I am overwhelmed.))
> Besides this, I’ve just read that one guy was granted today. Lodged at the end of September-10.


good to hear


----------



## bogdan84

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, guys. Nice to meet you here and to see everyone happy concerning DIAC’s latest update. I am overwhelmed.))
> Besides this, I’ve just read that one guy was granted today. Lodged at the end of September-10.


There are still a lot of people that applied before 1st December 2010 that despite having COs they are still waiting for their grants, especially those from HR countries. 
Talking about that, I just learned yesterday that my country is a HR country as I couldn't find it on the ETA list. If my understanding is correct, countries eligible for ETA are LR and all other countries are HR. Now I'm concerned about external checks.


----------



## kash2182

Hi voddy, can you please update your spreadsheet with my details of date of CO assigned i.e 08th September


----------



## cic

JohnAnton said:


> WhoA! my heart just skipped a beat.
> 
> This is the biggest jump ever!
> 
> This proves that this forum is more accurate than the DIAC site


well its not about accuracy, both diac and forum are right.

diac can only update a date when co contact all applicants or goes through their file, on the other hand on the forum the people update new data as soon as its become avaliable to them.


----------



## cic

bogdan84 said:


> There are still a lot of people that applied before 1st December 2010 that despite having COs they are still waiting for their grants, especially those from HR countries.
> Talking about that, I just learned yesterday that my country is a HR country as I couldn't find it on the ETA list. If my understanding is correct, countries eligible for ETA are LR and all other countries are HR. Now I'm concerned about external checks.


----------



## Onwards

I've been following the thread for months now, but the news of the update on the DIAC website is so exciting i felt it worthy of my first post. 

I'm a Dec 2010 applicant so this news is amazing! Fingers crossed for a case officer (& grant) soon


----------



## voddy

kash2182 said:


> Hi voddy, can you please update your spreadsheet with my details of date of CO assigned i.e 08th September


I think I did this 


and I'm elated over the news!
wow DIAC keep up :clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

It's great to see lots of happy people on this thread today, including myself, as the good news of updates and faster processing of P4's brings new hope to us all 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Maz25

leptokurtic said:


> Well, I hope you remember someone telling you that you will get a CO by end of October...


Of course I'll remember. Will see if you're right.


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> It's great to see lots of happy people on this thread today, including myself, as the good news of updates and faster processing of P4's brings new hope to us all 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


It looks like DIAC are trying to clear the backlog before the new system comes into effect next year. I may be wrong but I suspect that in order to enable them to clear all the applications, at some point next year, they will suspend visa applications for a bit and then re-open with the new system, which for sure will be a lot quicker than the current one.


----------



## Australia_Mania

Guys, I am a May applicant. I have no medicals ready yet. I am going to visit a hospital to have my meds either on the first days of November or at the end of November. Regarding DIAC's speed and their promise to allocate all Category 4 by X-mas (frankly speaking I do not believe in this, but who knows...), I doubt that I will have my meds finalized by the end of 2011. Moreover, I want to have all my documents decision-ready in order not to waste CO's much time excepting external checks. How do you think if November is a suitable date for my meds regarding the above-said arguments?


----------



## Maz25

Australia_Mania said:


> Guys, I am a May applicant. I have no medicals ready yet. I am going to visit a hospital to have my meds either on the first days of November or at the end of November. Regarding DIAC's speed and their promise to allocate all Category 4 by X-mas (frankly speaking I do not believe in this, but who knows...), I doubt that I will have my meds finalized by the end of 2011. Moreover, I want to have all my documents decision-ready in order not to waste CO's much time excepting external checks. How do you think if November is a suitable date for my meds regarding the above-said arguments?


Your medicals are valid for a year so as long as you get a CO in the next 12 months (which for sure you will), you should be okay getting them done but ultimately that will be your decision.

I'm a March applicant and I plan to get my medicals done at the end of this month. I've got one PCC already, waiting on the UK one and will apply for the UAE one in a week or two.


----------



## cic

Onwards said:


> I've been following the thread for months now, but the news of the update on the DIAC website is so exciting i felt it worthy of my first post.
> 
> I'm a Dec 2010 applicant so this news is amazing! Fingers crossed for a case officer (& grant) soon


so u r in next batch of allocation


----------



## cic

Australia_Mania said:


> Guys, I am a May applicant. I have no medicals ready yet. I am going to visit a hospital to have my meds either on the first days of November or at the end of November. Regarding DIAC's speed and their promise to allocate all Category 4 by X-mas (frankly speaking I do not believe in this, but who knows...), I doubt that I will have my meds finalized by the end of 2011. Moreover, I want to have all my documents decision-ready in order not to waste CO's much time excepting external checks. How do you think if November is a suitable date for my meds regarding the above-said arguments?


wait for fewdays, just wait for few days and look wheather they are maintaining their pace for 175 or not.


----------



## cic

Maz25 said:


> Your medicals are valid for a year so as long as you get a CO in the next 12 months (which for sure you will), you should be okay getting them done but ultimately that will be your decision.
> 
> I'm a March applicant and I plan to get my medicals done at the end of this month. I've got one PCC already, waiting on the UK one and will apply for the UAE one in a week or two.


u want to do medical to save time but then u will be stuck with security check, so total time will remain constant


----------



## Achilles

cic said:


> u want to do medical to save time but then u will be stuck with security check, so total time will remain constant


not really. yes India is listed as a HR country, only a few are stuck with security check. you can even count them. All my friends who applied got their grant quickly. none of them went through this long security check. so hope for the best.


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> not really. yes India is listed as a HR country, only a few are stuck with security check. you can even count them. All my friends who applied got their grant quickly. none of them went through this long security check. so hope for the best.


as we had seen security checks goes long for
Pakistani, Palatine applicants

anyone can add to the list

cheers!


----------



## Maz25

cic said:


> u want to do medical to save time but then u will be stuck with security check, so total time will remain constant


I'm hoping that any external checks will not take that long. I've only lived in LR countries in the past 10 years.


----------



## Kumar9930

Dear All,

I have been a silent spectator on this forum from last few months.I am happy to share with you all that my case has been allocated to a CO today. My CO is from Team 2 and he is requested for Current employement evidence and sponsorship documents.

My timelines are below.
Date: 2nd Feb 2011.
Sub Class : 176(Rel.Spons)
Code: 261312 - Developer programmer
18th March mail: Yes

Can anybody tell me what documents we need to submit as a proof of current employment. Is Team 2 CO's works faster?

Thanks
Sunil


----------



## sundari127

Hi Sunil

I too had same request from team 2. And below are the documents i submitted.

1. Payslips 
2. Form 16
3. Letter from HR which said i am working in xyz company from year A to till date and my designation is so and so.

All the best.

Regards
Sundari



Kumar9930 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator on this forum from last few months.I am happy to share with you all that my case has been allocated to a CO today. My CO is from Team 2 and he is requested for Current employement evidence and sponsorship documents.
> 
> My timelines are below.
> Date: 2nd Feb 2011.
> Sub Class : 176(Rel.Spons)
> Code: 261312 - Developer programmer
> 18th March mail: Yes
> 
> Can anybody tell me what documents we need to submit as a proof of current employment. Is Team 2 CO's works faster?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil


----------



## Artemisa

Whoa!

My application is now 'Application being processed further'!


----------



## rg1prasad

That message is same for me as well though I dont have CO...


----------



## jaspreet.channa

:rangeroes Application being processed further means we have been allocated a CO? coz I got this message in April as I applied in Feb 2011...and since then nothing happened..however they did cancel my Student Visa which i once had for Australia. I just received a post about my cancelled student visa...:confused2:


----------



## Artemisa

Jaspreet, 

I have NO idea what it means. LOL


----------



## jaspreet.channa

Artemisa said:


> Jaspreet,
> 
> I have NO idea what it means. LOL


Hey Artemisa,

Just after ur this post u turned from 4 star to 5 start...cool..u r a well participating member :boxing:


----------



## bogdan84

On a lot of occasions that status meant they got a CO. However I have come across a few exceptions, so I'd say one can't be 100% sure that a CO has been allocated, yet it's still very very likely. 

Based on actual timelines (both official and unofficial) that show that they're currently processing applications between Dec 2010 and Feb 2011 I'm pretty sure that someone that lodged the application in this period and whose status is suddenly updated to 'Application being processed further' has been allocated to a CO.


----------



## Artemisa

Now it's possible to make the The Southern Cross with my status \o\


----------



## Artemisa

bogdan84 said:


> On a lot of occasions that status meant they got a CO. However I have come across a few exceptions, so I'd say one can't be 100% sure that a CO has been allocated, yet it's still very very likely.
> 
> Based on actual timelines (both official and unofficial) that show that they're currently processing applications between Dec 2010 and Feb 2011 I'm pretty sure that someone that lodged the application in this period and whose status is suddenly updated to 'Application being processed further' has been allocated to a CO.



Yeah, you are probably right. Gosh!


----------



## Australia_Mania

Maz25,cic - thanks for your feedback. Maybe I will go to have my meds as I wrote in November, not sure when exactly, at start or at the end. But, nevertheless, thanks, guys, for your opinion.
And, sure, my congrats to Artemisa with a CO .)))


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> Whoa!
> 
> My application is now 'Application being processed further'!


sos cool...
congratulations!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> Jaspreet,
> 
> I have NO idea what it means. LOL


 comon..
you know for sure you'v got a CO..

LOL


----------



## rg1prasad

how will you come to know if we have got a CO or not?


----------



## Artemisa

voddy said:


> comon..
> you know for sure you'v got a CO..
> 
> LOL


You know that they say: pics or didn't happen.
Pics or an e-mail, whatever comes first


----------



## prisha

*Employment Verification*

Hi All, I had applied for 175 visa in Nov 2010 and have recently got a case officer assigned in Aug 2011...have been asked for additional documentation for employment verification which I have submitted.

how much time can i expect for my case to be decisioned...


----------



## prisha

sundari127 said:


> Hi Sunil
> 
> I too had same request from team 2. And below are the documents i submitted.
> 
> 1. Payslips
> 2. Form 16
> 3. Letter from HR which said i am working in xyz company from year A to till date and my designation is so and so.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Regards
> Sundari


Hi,

I am in the same boat. I submitted the following documents:
1. Payslips from my current employment in UAE (2 years 8 months out of the 3 years required)
2. Letter from my HR stating designation and job responsibilities
3. Letter from my previous employer in India stating detailed job responsibilities and salary (10 months - though only 4 months is what it matters to complete 3 years)

Problem is that I never retained paychecks from my previous employer at that point in time as I did not think I could need it later. Also there were no system of payslips at my previous employer. I have given my previous employer's contact details in case the case officer requires any clarification.

Am really hoping that the case officer will consider my circumstance and will accept the detailed job responisbility letter as evidence for my previous employment.

Wanted to check if anyone else has also provided documentation from multiple employers?

Thanks.


----------



## rg1prasad

Well

as per timelines according to current situation you can get visa granted in 1 day if the case officer is happy with the documents you have produced. 

And coming to the second point
If the CO believes that you have worked by the documents you have produced then no problem you are in

but I CO's wont be happy with only one document... you need to provide any other evidence as well... like

appreciation letter
any achievement 
any prize you have got when you worked in that company
a appreciation e-mail

If you provide such kind of evidences then CO will have luxury to grant you... 

Correct me if I am wrong....

Jeevan


----------



## cic

Maz25 said:


> I'm hoping that any external checks will not take that long. I've only lived in LR countries in the past 10 years.


hope so


----------



## cic

Artemisa said:


> Whoa!
> 
> My application is now 'Application being processed further'!


congo


----------



## cic

jaspreet.channa said:


> :rangeroes Application being processed further means we have been allocated a CO? coz I got this message in April as I applied in Feb 2011...and since then nothing happened..however they did cancel my Student Visa which i once had for Australia. I just received a post about my cancelled student visa...:confused2:


ABPF means someone with administrative control of the system look into your file.

it can happen when u raise a PLE, 
or when u call them and operator open your file,
and my Favorite one: when you have a CO


----------



## cic

rg1prasad said:


> how will you come to know if we have got a CO or not?


he will contact you


----------



## cic

prisha said:


> Hi All, I had applied for 175 visa in Nov 2010 and have recently got a case officer assigned in Aug 2011...have been asked for additional documentation for employment verification which I have submitted.
> 
> how much time can i expect for my case to be decisioned...


well if you provide all document he requested for and u didnt get stuck up in security check then within few days


----------



## mr_var

All,

How long are Medicals and PCC valid?
I read someone mentioning medicals are valid for 12 months, is that so?

Based on this speed, being a June 2011 applicant, I might get a CO in november sometime.
I might be traveling at that time, hence would like to upload both medicals and PCC now.

Let me know your views.

Cheers !


----------



## Maz25

mr_var said:


> All,
> 
> How long are Medicals and PCC valid?
> I read someone mentioning medicals are valid for 12 months, is that so?
> 
> Based on this speed, being a June 2011 applicant, I might get a CO in november sometime.
> I might be traveling at that time, hence would like to upload both medicals and PCC now.
> 
> Let me know your views.
> 
> Cheers !


They are valid for 12 months.


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Whoa!
> 
> My application is now 'Application being processed further'!


Ohhhhhhhhhh WOWIEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANY CONGRATS Artemisa :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: I have been a 'silent' follower of this forum and there was a time when I thought I wouldn't get a CO before you. But I did  Now I bet I won't get a visa before you


----------



## Guest

rg1prasad said:


> That message is same for me as well though I dont have CO...


Nopes, the message definitely means you have got a CO. Usually, if all your docs are in order, the CO won't contact you. IF your lodgement date comes within the official processing timeline written on DIAC's website and you raise a status PLE, they forward it to your CO who usually replies in person...


----------



## Guest

jaspreet.channa said:


> :rangeroes Application being processed further means we have been allocated a CO? coz I got this message in April as I applied in Feb 2011...and since then nothing happened..however they did cancel my Student Visa which i once had for Australia. I just received a post about my cancelled student visa...:confused2:


Yup, it means exactly that. You should raise a status PLE or telephone them and inquire about what's been happening. What's your visa class by the way???


----------



## prisha

rg1prasad said:


> Well
> 
> as per timelines according to current situation you can get visa granted in 1 day if the case officer is happy with the documents you have produced.
> 
> And coming to the second point
> If the CO believes that you have worked by the documents you have produced then no problem you are in
> 
> but I CO's wont be happy with only one document... you need to provide any other evidence as well... like
> 
> appreciation letter
> any achievement
> any prize you have got when you worked in that company
> a appreciation e-mail
> 
> If you provide such kind of evidences then CO will have luxury to grant you...
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong....
> 
> Jeevan


Hi Jeevan, thanks a lot for your response.


----------



## Artemisa

During weekends, this thread is almost dead \o\

:rip:


----------



## bogdan84

Artemisa said:


> During weekends, this thread is almost dead \o\
> 
> :rip:


Yeah, it's quite boring, no news...I look forward to Monday morning, hopefully will see loads of updates. Where are you heading to in Oz?


----------



## Artemisa

bogdan84 said:


> Yeah, it's quite boring, no news...I look forward to Monday morning, hopefully will see loads of updates. Where are you heading to in Oz?



Yeah, during weekdays there's a lot of news (or even when there isn't any news, there is a lot of speculations )

Not sure yet. Maybe Melbourne, maybe Sydney.... I haven't decide it yet.


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> During weekends, this thread is almost dead \o\
> 
> :rip:


ya during weekends we are all busy with our loved ones :baby: Aren't we? I some times forget to check my mails until I return to work on Monday. (ya I don't even check the DIAC status  )

:bathbaby: :washing: :car: :fish2: :tea: :couch2:opcorn:


----------



## rg1prasad

Anyone online

I just spoke with my migration agent and I am disappointed...He said family sponsership is going to take very very very late...


----------



## melinscotland

rg1prasad said:


> Anyone online
> 
> I just spoke with my migration agent and I am disappointed...He said family sponsership is going to take very very very late...


How so ? I applied for mine in oct 2010 and got granted in august . 10 months all in


----------



## rg1prasad

well i am messed up now...

my application is incomplete as because my spouse passport copy is not submitted... but I have applied in the month of march... I got married in the month of June and I have submitted the marriage certificate to DAIC in sep 2011. Now my migrant says as your file is incomplete and when I submit passport then my application will be complete and since then only my application will be considered... i.e my application will be considered not from March 2011 and when I submit the passport of my spouse.... My spouse passport will come in 2 weeks of time.

Just check and confirm me... whether he is correct or not...

Jeevan


----------



## calligula

*case officer*

hi everybody. does anyone know about mr josh henderson(my officer)


----------



## calligula

Lawren4 said:


> Chinese forum:
> 
> 22th Aug, 2010 175 applicant, occupation is ACS, code unknown
> got CO on 25 June , 2011
> CO: Josh Henderson， Team 6


hi do you know about mr josh henderson please? we have the same officer and i dont know how fast does he do his job.


----------



## Shabi

calligula said:


> hi do you know about mr josh henderson please? we have the same officer and i dont know how fast does he do his job.


Hi, welcome to the forum 

I'm not sure whether that guy's officer was Josh Henderson or not. What he published was from their Chinese forum.
I will PM you in private and give u an address where you can ask those guys about your officer as I get to know about my officer from them.


----------



## nookie

*At last Herman!*



HermanB said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all the people that received good news today, it is absolutely wonderful to read! All of you deserve the grants as it is a long and hard road to take. Now the real deal begins of moving and working in Oz.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank everyone for their prayers and for being some of the most wonderful and friendly people I haven't officially met in person yet, you are all kind and generous which is quite hard to find these days. With all my heart I thank each and every person on this forum.
> 
> Lastly.... WE GOT OUR GRANT!!!!!!!!!  I came home today and checked the online status and received the e-mail from our agent. It is completely unreal and the reality of it is still sinking in. We will be on the lane: to Melbourne on the 10th of December!!! Now both my wife and I can apply for work in Melbourne as we have our visas that makes employers more willing to employ .
> 
> We are going to celebrate tonight as it is a huge step in our lives, as it is sure to most of us! It is still a hard road, but this is one of the biggest hurdles to jump over, after that things will fall in place as it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I honestly (as all of you could see) had my doubts of whether we will ever get the visa, yet here we are!
> 
> eace:


I am truly happy for you, for lawren as well and for all people who got the Visa in general, 175 in 10 month, this is impressive, sometimes I wonder why you were so angry about it


----------



## Artemisa

rg1prasad said:


> well i am messed up now...
> 
> my application is incomplete as because my spouse passport copy is not submitted... but I have applied in the month of march... I got married in the month of June and I have submitted the marriage certificate to DAIC in sep 2011. Now my migrant says as your file is incomplete and when I submit passport then my application will be complete and since then only my application will be considered... i.e my application will be considered not from March 2011 and when I submit the passport of my spouse.... My spouse passport will come in 2 weeks of time.
> 
> Just check and confirm me... whether he is correct or not...
> 
> Jeevan


Well, everytime a document is missing when the CO is taking care of it, the CO send an e-mail requiring them. There's no such a thing 'wait until it's complete', they ask you the docs with a deadline and that's it. I've seen one case that the girl haven't send the employer's refererences, and in other case they didn't send evidences of defacto relationship, or birth certificate of the children. 

Did you send the 'change of circunstances' form? 

Anyway, just wait these two weeks. After you upload the passport, you can call DIAC and ask them if you have CO or not. Or you can simply wait a little bit more. 

Nobody knows which criterias DIAC uses to pick the applications, even your agent.


----------



## Artemisa

voddy said:


> ya during weekends we are all busy with our loved ones :baby: Aren't we? I some times forget to check my mails until I return to work on Monday. (ya I don't even check the DIAC status  )
> 
> :bathbaby: :washing: :car: :fish2: :tea: :couch2:opcorn:


Yeah, yeah. But sometimes I just need an excuse to procrastinate the household chores! 

(During workdays it's very difficult to me to read everything you guys write. Maybe it's just my timezone).


----------



## calligula

*thanks*



Shabi said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum
> 
> I'm not sure whether that guy's officer was Josh Henderson or not. What he published was from their Chinese forum.
> I will PM you in private and give u an address where you can ask those guys about your officer as I get to know about my officer from them.


thank u and im waiting 4 your pm. good luck


----------



## Shabi

calligula said:


> thank u and im waiting 4 your pm. good luck


I thought my message reached you but it didn't and for some reasons I was not able to do so (maybe because you have less than 5 posts here)

Anyways, I will ask them on your behalf to find out whether anyone there knows him. My CO is also from team 6. 
May I ask what is your nominated occupation and when you applied?


----------



## calligula

*hi*

of course.
subclass 175 
mechanica engineering technologist 233914
lodge: 30march 2010
co:11 jun 2011
form 80 again:aug 2011


----------



## Shabi

calligula said:


> of course.
> subclass 175
> mechanica engineering technologist 233914
> lodge: 30march 2010
> co:11 jun 2011
> form 80 again:aug 2011


How come you were allocated CO so late? As per DIAC's 18 months deadline, March applicants are mostly granted visa by now.

Did your CO tell you anything about routine processing (security check)? If yes when?


----------



## Guest

Shabi said:


> How come you were allocated CO so late? As per DIAC's 18 months deadline, March applicants are mostly granted visa by now.
> 
> Did your CO tell you anything about routine processing (security check)? If yes when?


I think he would have been allocated a CO some time ago but was contacted only after his 'routine processing' completed. Do note that he has been asked to submit form 80 again which is usually an indication that your case is near finalization...


----------



## calligula

*hi*



leptokurtic said:


> I think he would have been allocated a CO some time ago but was contacted only after his 'routine processing' completed. Do note that he has been asked to submit form 80 again which is usually an indication that your case is near finalization...


i really dont know as i have a lowyer (hes a member of mara)


----------



## Shabi

leptokurtic said:


> I think he would have been allocated a CO some time ago but was contacted only after his 'routine processing' completed. Do note that he has been asked to submit form 80 again which is usually an indication that your case is near finalization...


Really? I didn't know that form 80 submission for second time means your case is near finalisation. 
What about security check? Is there any way to find out when it will end? Mine is stuck there for a while now.


----------



## calligula

*hi*



Shabi said:


> Really? I didn't know that form 80 submission for second time means your case is near finalisation.
> What about security check? Is there any way to find out when it will end? Mine is stuck there for a while now.


but do u know when they wanna check my workplace and want medical?


----------



## Shabi

calligula said:


> but do u know when they wanna check my workplace and want medical?


As far as my knowledge goes, after CO is assigned he/she will check your workplace & after all the checks are done (workplace & security checks) will ask for Medicals & Police clearance check (PCC). Guys correct me if I'm wrong.
My case is in security check right now but I decided to frontload Meds & PCC without CO asking me. You can do so, just consult with your agent and go through.


----------



## Guest

Shabi said:


> Really? I didn't know that form 80 submission for second time means your case is near finalisation.
> What about security check? Is there any way to find out when it will end? Mine is stuck there for a while now.


This is usually the case with Pakistani applicants (I know from looking at various forums). After initial CO allocation they hear no news for around an year or so. And then all of a sudden CO asks them to urgently submit Form 80 and sometime afterward they are given the go ahead for PCC + Medicals...


----------



## Shabi

leptokurtic said:


> This is usually the case with Pakistani applicants (I know from looking at various forums). After initial CO allocation they hear no news for around an year or so. And then all of a sudden CO asks them to urgently submit Form 80 and sometime afterward they are given the go ahead for PCC + Medicals...


And how long after the CO allocation the workplace check is done? Is it done parallel to security check or before security check starts? just want to make sure if my workplace check has finished before my security check which is currently underway.


----------



## guy22

it seems like DIAC has made a huge progress in processing priority 4 applications. 

The allocation table is updated and the allocated date is ------ December 1st!!

Reference: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Artemisa

guy22 said:


> it seems like DIAC has made a huge progress in processing priority 4 applications.
> 
> The allocation table is updated and the allocated date is ------ December 1st!!
> 
> Reference: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


I think these news were released some pages ago


----------



## guy22

Artemisa said:


> I think these news were released some pages ago


Ouch!! sorry about that... I think I am just too excited.... *calming myself down* 

sorry about that guys


----------



## Artemisa

LOL No problem, the reaction was something like that 

Well, now every december applicant should receive CO soon.


----------



## amer

Hi guys,

ANS...Called DIAC today morning and was told I have been allocated a CO. She didnt want to give the CO details as she said he/she would contact me within couple of weeks. No changes on my online status yet, so possibly its not looked at as yet.


----------



## Artemisa

Congrats, Amer


----------



## Achilles

Its been 171 days since I lodged. I didn't really bother too much all these days as I was thinking that it will take at least a year to get visa. Now that DIAC has updates the status to Dec 1, 2010, bit anxious..


----------



## Guest

Shabi said:


> And how long after the CO allocation the workplace check is done? Is it done parallel to security check or before security check starts? just want to make sure if my workplace check has finished before my security check which is currently underway.


This varies a lot. Again, these are all experiences of Pakistani applicants: a friend of mine got workplace checks at the very end; on the other hand a guy who lodged a 176 SS application got the workplace check soon after getting the CO but his application is still under checks. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> I think he would have been allocated a CO some time ago but was contacted only after his 'routine processing' completed. Do note that he has been asked to submit form 80 again which is usually an indication that your case is near finalization...


hi

if the CO asks for form 80 means are they near finalization??????? my Co also asked for it in her first mail..


----------



## jarnorth

Kumar9930 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator on this forum from last few months.I am happy to share with you all that my case has been allocated to a CO today. My CO is from Team 2 and he is requested for Current employement evidence and sponsorship documents.
> 
> My timelines are below.
> Date: 2nd Feb 2011.
> Sub Class : 176(Rel.Spons)
> Code: 261312 - Developer programmer
> 18th March mail: Yes
> 
> Can anybody tell me what documents we need to submit as a proof of current employment. Is Team 2 CO's works faster?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil



Congrats mate!


----------



## krishz

Guys,

Each and every week starts with some expectation and ends with some experience....I wish this week to be the best week for all of us with maximum number of CO's and grants....

Insha Allah...


----------



## krishz

Congratz amer,artemisa and others for the CO allocation......


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> hi
> 
> if the CO asks for form 80 means are they near finalization??????? my Co also asked for it in her first mail..


You missed the 'again' part in my sentence  When your CO asks you to *re-submit* Form 80, then *usually* it is an indication that the case is near to finalization. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> You missed the 'again' part in my sentence  When your CO asks you to *re-submit* Form 80, then *usually* it is an indication that the case is near to finalization. Hope this helps!!!


oh sorry mate!!!!!and still no update from my end....


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> oh sorry mate!!!!!and still no update from my end....


humm.. Any update from anyone? :rolleyes2:


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> oh sorry mate!!!!!and still no update from my end....


I suppose a 'perk' of undergoing external checks as a Pakistani applicant is that I have got many others to compare my case with. So I know, for example, that some single guys who submitted Form 80 in October 2010 recently got the call for PCC. So we can treat that as the 'informal' processing backlog date for Pakistani applicants


----------



## calligula

*hi*



leptokurtic said:


> I suppose a 'perk' of undergoing external checks as a Pakistani applicant is that I have got many others to compare my case with. So I know, for example, that some single guys who submitted Form 80 in October 2010 recently got the call for PCC. So we can treat that as the 'informal' processing backlog date for Pakistani applicants


firstly, i sent them form 80 when i lodged my case, and now on july 2011 co wanted it from me. what it means?


----------



## Guest

calligula said:


> firstly, i sent them form 80 when i lodged my case, and now on july 2011 co wanted it from me. what it means?


I would take it as a good sign. MANY Pakistani applicants were asked to do the same in June 2011, and soon after, they got the call for PCC + Medicals. Sorry if it is a bother to you, but could you please add your timeline to your signature? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## calligula

do anyone know a link in which i can know about how fast officers work to be able to compare mine (of team 6) with the others?


----------



## Achilles

calligula said:


> firstly, i sent them form 80 when i lodged my case, and now on july 2011 co wanted it from me. what it means?


It happens when the CO gets assigned more than 6(guess) months after you lodge your application. Just to get the latest information CO asks us to fill it again. happened to many people I know.


----------



## Guest

calligula said:


> do anyone know a link in which i can know about how fast officers work to be able to compare mine (of team 6) with the others?


It is wrong to attribute this delay to your case officer. The delay is being caused by the external agency that is responsible for your checks. You can keep calling DIAC every month to obtain an update on your status or send a polite status enquiry after 3 months or more. But ideally it is always best to just sit tight and wait.


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> It happens when the CO gets assigned more than 6(guess) months after you lodge your application. Just to get the latest information CO asks us to fill it again. happened to may people I know.


I think you are correct. Why I say this is, my agent submitted the form 80 about 3 months after we lodged the application. by then he would have expected to get a CO to our case in Oct/Nov (well within 6 months of form 80 submission).

Things fall in to places..


----------



## Guest

I applied on Jan 13, 2011 and quickly uploaded both Form 1221 and Form 80. I got CO assigned on 27/7/2011 and till date there has been no request for Form 80 or anything else. Everything shows 'MET' other than medicals + PCC (this line got inserted on 27/7/2011).


----------



## Achilles

voddy said:


> I think you are correct. Why I say this is, my agent submitted the form 80 about 3 months after we lodged the application. by then he would have expected to get a CO to our case in Oct/Nov (well within 6 months of form 80 submission).
> 
> Things fall in to places..


I did the same. I waited for three months and then uploaded just for namesake. I have a copy of it in pdf format. All I have to do is to print it out and sign it (if I get one )when the CO asks for it.


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> I did the same. I waited for three months and then uploaded just for namesake. I have a copy of it in pdf format. All I have to do is to print it out and sign it (if I get one )when the CO asks for it.


Exactly. It's not a big deal if nothing has change since then. 


bdw, Still no exiting news, lets hope for some by tomorrow.


----------



## Achilles

Will there be any September 18 email like the March one


----------



## Bunyip02

Hubby and I are filling in form 80 at the moment. I asked my agent for it in advance of case officer as it is a long detailed form and wanted it out the way. As when/if we get Pcc/medical requests, it is less of a panic to get all done at once. 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> Hubby and I are filling in form 80 at the moment. I asked my agent for it in advance of case officer as it is a long detailed form and wanted it out the way. As when/if we get Pcc/medical requests, it is less of a panic to get all done at once. 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


That's good. It took us 2 full days (one whole weekend) to find the details. Since we are going thru an gent we didn't take time to fine tune. Just got the dates & numbers right.


----------



## Achilles

voddy said:


> Exactly. It's not a big deal if nothing has change since then.
> 
> 
> bdw, Still no exiting news, lets hope for some by tomorrow.


Given the Blockbuster Friday update from the DIAC, it is ok to have one or two days off without much exciting news.. what say?

Lull afterp) the Diac storm


----------



## amer

voddy said:


> humm.. Any update from anyone? :rolleyes2:


Yeah, got CO 12th Sept.
Applied 175 on 19th Dec


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> Given the Blockbuster Friday update from the DIAC, it is ok to have one or two days off without much exciting news.. what say?
> 
> Lull afterp) the Diac storm




so this is the calm before the next storm ?? hehe


----------



## rg1prasad

Yesterday I met my migrant..Agent...

I have applied in the month of march for 176 family sponsership... I got married in the month of June and I have submitted the marriage certificate to DAIC in sep 2011. Now my migrant says as your file is incomplete and when I submit passport then my application will be complete and since then only my application will be considered... i.e my application will not be considered from March 2011 and when I submit the passport of my spouse.... My spouse passport will come in 2 weeks of time.

Just check and confirm me... whether he is correct or not...

Jeevan


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> Yesterday I met my migrant..Agent...
> 
> I have applied in the month of march for 176 family sponsership... I got married in the month of June and I have submitted the marriage certificate to DAIC in sep 2011. Now my migrant says as your file is incomplete and when I submit passport then my application will be complete and since then only my application will be considered... i.e my application will not be considered from March 2011 and when I submit the passport of my spouse.... My spouse passport will come in 2 weeks of time.
> 
> Just check and confirm me... whether he is correct or not...
> 
> Jeevan


From what you are saying, you have notified DIAC that you have got married. This comes under the change in circumstances explained below.

General Skilled Migration

Have you made any formal request to add your wife as secondary applicant to your 176 visa? Your application will not be incomplete until you request to add your wife as a secondary applicant.


----------



## rg1prasad

I have provided marriage certificate and her gradution certificates


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> I have provided marriage certificate and her gradution certificates


But passport is mandatory isn't? 

Sending doc's means you are providing evidence for change in circumstances, which is fine. 

What I would like to know is, whether you have added your wife as secondary applicant or not? If you haven't done that, then you have to apply for spouse visa after your grant.. I hope I am not confusing you.


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> I have provided marriage certificate and her gradution certificates


Did you do these things according to your agents advice?


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> But passport is mandatory isn't?
> 
> Sending doc's means you are providing evidence for change in circumstances, which is fine.
> 
> What I would like to know is, whether you have added your wife as secondary applicant or not? If you haven't done that, then you have to apply for spouse visa after your grant.. I hope I am not confusing you.


when you want to add your newborn to your application, we have to inform DIAC & send information. This doesn't mean your application becomes incomplete or its lodging date is moved forward. 

similarly you can add spouse to your applications.

If you can submit her passport before you get a CO, I don't think you have to worry.

at one moment, I am surprised, why your agent didnt advice you to wait until you get your PR and then apply spouse visa if he feels adding your wife to the existing PR applications would spoil the whole process.


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> I have provided marriage certificate and her gradution certificates


go thru this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ess-google-page-ranking-visa-application.html

hope this helps..


----------



## rg1prasad

In evisa status, I am not able to see secondary applicant, this means my wife is not added to the application, but the DIAC knows i am married now. So what my agent saying is, if I submit my wife's passport on oct-2011, since then my application will be considered. not the date i have lodged the application, i.e march 2011, if that is the case all these 5 months will go to drain... My agent knows that my wife doesn't have passport and asked for marriage certificate. He said he will attach passport in due time, but he dirst didn't say that my time will go to drain...

Jeevan


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> In evisa status, I am not able to see secondary applicant, this means my wife is not added to the application, but the DIAC knows i am married now. So what my agent saying is, if I submit my wife's passport on oct-2011, since then my application will be considered. not the date i have lodged the application, i.e march 2011, if that is the case all these 5 months will go to drain... My agent knows that my wife doesn't have passport and asked for marriage certificate. He said he will attach passport in due time, but he dirst didn't say that my time will go to drain...
> 
> Jeevan


There is noway that her details are shown if you haven't added her in your application. You have to tell the CO about this change once the CO contacts you. However, your application date won't change. 

Could you consult another agent of your area just to clarify this..


----------



## calligula

*hi*



leptokurtic said:


> I would take it as a good sign. MANY Pakistani applicants were asked to do the same in June 2011, and soon after, they got the call for PCC + Medicals. Sorry if it is a bother to you, but could you please add your timeline to your signature? Thanks in advance!!!


now this is my timeline. i hope they call me 4 pcc as soon as they can.


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> In evisa status, I am not able to see secondary applicant, this means my wife is not added to the application, but the DIAC knows i am married now. So what my agent saying is, if I submit my wife's passport on oct-2011, since then my application will be considered. not the date i have lodged the application, i.e march 2011, if that is the case all these 5 months will go to drain... My agent knows that my wife doesn't have passport and asked for marriage certificate. He said he will attach passport in due time, but he dirst didn't say that my time will go to drain...
> 
> Jeevan


That is false. Your application date will remain the same. You can communicate your changes to your CO when she/he asks for it.


----------



## Guest

calligula said:


> now this is my timeline. i hope they call me 4 pcc as soon as they can.


Errr well it looks like you only recently got a CO in June 2011 then  Was 'Engineering Technologist' in SOL 3 prior to July 1, 2011? Or did it just get added to SOL 1? Do you have any idea? If you got the CO recently, then you may still have some lengthy checks in front of you...


----------



## calligula

*hi*



leptokurtic said:


> Errr well it looks like you only recently got a CO in June 2011 then  Was 'Engineering Technologist' in SOL 3 prior to July 1, 2011? Or did it just get added to SOL 1? Do you have any idea? If you got the CO recently, then you may still have some lengthy checks in front of you...


by revocation of modl list at july 2010. my merger was in list and i think a lot of checks might have been done and now must be the time 4 work place check and medical one of recent days. whats your opinion?


----------



## jarnorth

guys need your opinion. I am a feb 2011 applicant and I am thinking to undergo my medical before co allocation. ( btw have received the mysterious march 18 email). I have printed all medical forms showing my maiden name. ( got married last may 8, 2011). I have submitted the change in circumstances but not yet include my husband as secondary applicant because during that time we cannot assess if he could be released by his employer and fortunately everything falls into places with his employer. Is it ok to resubmit a new form 1022 just to include my husband as my secondary applicant? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Artemisa

I received an email from Adelaide today asking medicals and PCC!

Team 7. Everything else is MET! :spit::spit:


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> I received an email from Adelaide today asking medicals and PCC!
> 
> Team 7. Everything else is MET! :spit::spit:


Oooooooooooh Artemisa!!!!!!!!!! I am SO HAPPY for you!!!! :clap2::clap2: So I guess betting I won't get the visa before you didn't speed up my case  Keep us updated on next steps see? When are you planning to move?? And do you know you have added so many smilies in your message that expatforum won't let me put any more than 3 smilies in mine...


----------



## Bunyip02

Artemisa said:


> I received an email from Adelaide today asking medicals and PCC!
> 
> Team 7. Everything else is MET! :spit::spit:


Congrats ...... 


----------



## rg1prasad

Congratulations Artemisa...


----------



## rg1prasad

Everyone please update the sheet


----------



## Achilles

Artemisa said:


> I received an email from Adelaide today asking medicals and PCC!
> 
> Team 7. Everything else is MET! :spit::spit:


Congrats Artemisa


----------



## botero82

Artemisa said:


> I received an email from Adelaide today asking medicals and PCC!
> 
> Team 7. Everything else is MET! :spit::spit:


Congrats Artemisia :clap2:


----------



## Artemisa

leptokurtic said:


> And do you know you have added so many smilies in your message that expatforum won't let me put any more than 3 smilies in mine...


I put more, but the engine told me only 25 smiles per post were allowed!


----------



## Maz25

Artemisa said:


> I put more, but the engine told me only 25 smiles per post were allowed!


Congratulations. I bet it won't be long now before you receive your visa.


----------



## Kumar9930

jarnorth said:


> Congrats mate!


Thanks Jarnorth!


----------



## guillesil

Hey, this is my first post. I've applied for an 175 visa the 2nd of December 2010! 
I haven't received any news from a CO... but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
Good luck!


----------



## mr_var

Congratulations to everyone getting CO's allocated and getting Grants !!

Hope DIAC continues with this pace 

Cheers !


----------



## rajeshv

Has anyone who lodged their 175 offshore early 2011 heard any news from DIAC? DIAC seems to be processing dec'2010 applicants now and I wonder if anyone received some sort of communication (like March 18 letters) to get PCC and Medicals done?


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Has anyone who lodged their 175 offshore early 2011 heard any news from DIAC? DIAC seems to be processing dec'2010 applicants now and I wonder if anyone received some sort of communication (like March 18 letters) to get PCC and Medicals done?


I get info that one Applied in 11 Jan 2011 get CO one month back and VISA Approved few days before... so you will get with in 1 or 2 months...
would you reply here to let us know when you get CO and VISA please...

Thanks,
SGN


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> I get info that one Applied in 11 Jan 2011 get CO one month back and VISA Approved few days before... so you will get with in 1 or 2 months...
> would you reply here to let us know when you get CO and VISA please...
> 
> Thanks,
> SGN


Sure I will update my signature as I see any progress on my application.


----------



## rajeshv

rajeshv said:


> Sure I will update my signature as I see any progress on my application.


Btw I just spoke to my agent to see if I can go ahead to do Medicals and apply PCC from overseas and AFP before hand as they take about quite a few weeks to get. And have been told to proceed to apply.


----------



## sgn051

guillesil said:


> Hey, this is my first post. I've applied for an 175 visa the 2nd of December 2010!
> I haven't received any news from a CO... but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> Good luck!


Hi Guillesil,

contect AUS immigration office ... you should get CO till now 
if you applied online then check status online... might be CO looking your documents now... check here..

w w w . immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

good luck


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Btw I just spoke to my agent to see if I can go ahead to do Medicals and apply PCC from overseas and AFP before hand as they take about quite a few weeks to get. And have been told to proceed to apply.


but did CO ask to do Medical and PCC...? have you asked by Immi to do medical and PCC?


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> but did CO ask to do Medical and PCC...? have you asked by Immi to do medical and PCC?


Nope - I was chatting to my agent to know its good to do Medicals + PCC now as they are valid for a year or so and takes a few weeks to receive. However I haven't been contacted by DIAC so far for it.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Nope - I was chatting to my agent to know its good to do Medicals + PCC now as they are valid for a year or so and takes a few weeks to receive. However I haven't been contacted by DIAC so far for it.


yehh that true... good luck... Hope you get VISA soon so I get mine after then...


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> yehh that true... good luck... Hope you get VISA soon so I get mine after then...


Thanks - could you also post your timelines if possible?


----------



## Achilles

Just wait for the next DIAC update on timelines to see how it goes. I won't say it is too early to take medicals n pcc, but you can wait.. i guess..


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> Just wait for the next DIAC update on timelines to see how it goes. I won't say it is too early to take medicals n pcc, but you can wait.. i guess..


Hmm - I guess I'm not applying for them straight away - may be before end of sept so we will have an update from DIAC before then.


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> I received an email from Adelaide today asking medicals and PCC!
> 
> Team 7. Everything else is MET! :spit::spit:


hey..
Congrates! How do u feel being close? 

cheers!!!!!


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Thanks - could you also post your timelines if possible?


Done:ranger:


----------



## voddy

well I think it's perfectly Ok to do your meds & PCC if you are sure you'll get allocated within the next couple of months. This will lead for a direct grant & CO's job is straight. 

cheers!!


----------



## voddy

sgn051 said:


> Done:ranger:


could you also add your details in our 'members only' database  ?

the links are below in my signature

thanks & cheers! :clap2:


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> Done:ranger:


Cool - Now I see who are on the same boat with me


----------



## rajeshv

voddy said:


> well I think it's perfectly Ok to do your meds & PCC if you are sure you'll get allocated within the next couple of months. This will lead for a direct grant & CO's job is straight.
> 
> cheers!!


Correct! I will do that in next couple of weeks


----------



## sgn051

Artemisa said:


> I received an email from Adelaide today asking medicals and PCC!
> 
> Team 7. Everything else is MET! :spit::spit:


Cogreculation :clap2: get ready for lane:


----------



## voddy

*humm*

We have about 20 people who didn't get grants yet who have gotten CO long time back.. 

some under security checks
some have not updated (i guess)
and some waiting for meds/pcc


----------



## sgn051

voddy said:


> We have about 20 people who didn't get grants yet who have gotten CO long time back..
> 
> some under security checks
> some have not updated (i guess)
> and some waiting for meds/pcc


I believe after 1 month process will be more faster because after 1 July 2011 very less application immi department get so they going to finish most of all onshore file... so they need to finish off shore before process Priority 5 files...


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> I believe after 1 month process will be more faster because after 1 July 2011 very less application immi department get so they going to finish most of all onshore file... so they need to finish off shore before process Priority 5 files...


That's all what I've been hearing - the recent update from DIAC likely proves it. They jumped from Sept 9 '10 to Dec 1 '10 with in a fortnight update.


----------



## Achilles

Anyone knew of any updates from chinese forum or any other forums?


----------



## Kayla18

Hi all, my husband and I applied for our 175 visa in march 2009, we still haven't heard anything, don't even have a case officer, all we know is we've been moved to category 5!!! Anyone else in this situation? So annoying that we were told 12-18months originally, and now it's indefinate. 
Kayla


----------



## rg1prasad

Hello Kayla,

I think its priority 5 not category 5. And priority 5 applicants have to wait for a long time. I really feel sorry for you since you have been waiting sicn march 2009 and its almost 2.5 yrs... why dont you call DAIC and ask for the status... 

Jeevan



Kayla18 said:


> Hi all, my husband and I applied for our 175 visa in march 2009, we still haven't heard anything, don't even have a case officer, all we know is we've been moved to category 5!!! Anyone else in this situation? So annoying that we were told 12-18months originally, and now it's indefinate.
> Kayla


----------



## voddy

Kayla18 said:


> Hi all, my husband and I applied for our 175 visa in march 2009, we still haven't heard anything, don't even have a case officer, all we know is we've been moved to category 5!!! Anyone else in this situation? So annoying that we were told 12-18months originally, and now it's indefinate.
> Kayla


DIAC hopes to start processing P5 soon after they finishes with P4 backlog. And their move looks so promising. So You'll probably hear by the end of 2011 or worst case beginning 2012..

chin up!


----------



## sgn051

Kayla18 said:


> Hi all, my husband and I applied for our 175 visa in march 2009, we still haven't heard anything, don't even have a case officer, all we know is we've been moved to category 5!!! Anyone else in this situation? So annoying that we were told 12-18months originally, and now it's indefinate.
> Kayla


I get info that immigration might be yes might be they going to allocate all Cat 4 about June 2012 and after all Cat 4 finish then going to access Cat 5

I am so so sorry but yes have to wait about 1 year... 

but yes my few friends applied on Cat 5 and then done skill assessment again and get +ve with Cat 4 and they send that assessment and they change application to Cat 4 and get PR now but those application of ON shore 885

best to cross check Immigration and it worth to re-apply skill assessment


----------



## Bunyip02

Kayla18 said:


> Hi all, my husband and I applied for our 175 visa in march 2009, we still haven't heard anything, don't even have a case officer, all we know is we've been moved to category 5!!! Anyone else in this situation? So annoying that we were told 12-18months originally, and now it's indefinate.
> Kayla


Hi, have you checked weather your occupation is on any of the state migration programmes?? As if it is, since you applied before July 2010, you can get state sponsorship then you will jump from p5 to p3. I'm sure you've already thought of this, but just in case  some states have just released a new list so you may be on one when previously your were not, worth taking a look.

Very best of luck to you 


----------



## Suhel

Suhel said:


> I just can’t believe that I have been assigned a case officer today .:clap2:
> 
> I think other December applicants can also expect a case officer shortly .
> 
> All my documents are showing as “met” , except for my wife’s “Evidence of English language ability” which is showing as required .
> 
> Though my wife has done her engineering (Medium of instruction was English ) .
> Now my agent has asked for us to provide Academic transcripts as well as a confirmation letter for Bachelor degree advising her studies was conducted in English. What does this mean ?
> 
> Earlier we have already submitted her Engineering degree certificate , what else we need to submit ?
> 
> Can anyone help us on this .
> 
> Regards
> Suhel



Hi All ,

Congratulations for all those who have got a CO or Direct Grant :clap2:

Well ,my agent has submitted Transcripts of engineering degree to case officer 
around 5 days back .But still in the DIAC website the status is showing as required .

If the documents were uploaded by my agent , then still why is the status showing as required ?

Can anyone tell me how many days does it take for the status to change to "MET" once the documents are submitted.

Thank you in advance 

Best regards
Suhel


----------



## Guest

Suhel said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Congratulations for all those who have got a CO or Direct Grant :clap2:
> 
> Well ,my agent has submitted Transcripts of engineering degree to case officer
> around 5 days back .But still in the DIAC website the status is showing as required .
> 
> If the documents were uploaded by my agent , then still why is the status showing as required ?
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many days does it take for the status to change to "MET" once the documents are submitted.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Best regards
> Suhel


It's not necessary that the status will change. Sometimes COs do not change the status but spend the time on further processing. So don't worry, just sit tight and if you really want an update, call them. But be prepare to hold the phone for an hour or more.


----------



## eclipse

*WOOHOO!!
GOT OUR PRE-GRANT TODAY!* 
Me and my partner have finally received our 175 pre-grant letter today (13-Sept-2011)!
Applied 175 online on 24/Nov/2010. Primary Applicant (General Medical Practitioner) with Partner as Secondary Applicant. Other time lines are listed in my Signature.

Here's some additional background info leading up to the grant:

As recipients of the 18/March email, we frontloaded all our meds and PCC's and have been eagerly checking the e-visa system with no updates at all - although Health Requirements showing FINALISED, all documents still showed REQUIRED.

After learning that the new CO allocation timeframe for 18/March email recipients was being pushed back to 30/September, we decided to give DIAC another call yesterday (12-Sept) as we were starting to get worried about being left out!

Spoke to the officer that checked our status and he happily informed us of the "good news" - that we've been assigned to a case officer and should "expect communication from the case officer these coming days". He added that we did not have any documents outstanding on the system, and asked whether we've done our medicals - which we have. Asked for the CO's name but he said he couldn't disclose yet.

Immediately when we got back home and checked our status on the e-visa system, there was a new line added "12/09/2011 Application Being Processed Further", and all our documents were showing MET, except Evidence of Skills Assessment which still showed REQUIRED. Also, Form 160EH and Form 26EH for the Primary applicant was showing "Further Checking Required". Although excited with the new update, we were worried and wondered why the Evidence of Skills Assessment was still showing as REQUIRED when we've already uploaded the required docs. Therefore, hoping to speed up the grant, we decided to take the initiative and upload an additional document on top of the previous ones to prove Skill Assessment (latest medical registration cert.).

AMAZINGLY, the next day (today 13-Sept), we received an email from our Case Officer (Team 7) with attached Pre-Grant letter! We still can't believe it as all this time we had ZERO communication from our CO!  Checking the e-visa system, Evidence of Skills Assessment and Form 160 & 26 was now all updated (on the 13/09/11) and now showed MET.

Now all we have to do is leave the country and wait for the formal grant and get our visa labelled  Fingers crossed that there'll be no hiccups!

Hope this sheds some light to the process and gives hope to all the other applicants out there! 
*Best of luck and all the best!*


----------



## amer

leptokurtic said:


> It's not necessary that the status will change. Sometimes COs do not change the status but spend the time on further processing. So don't worry, just sit tight and if you really want an update, call them. But be prepare to hold the phone for an hour or more.


Not unless you call them sharp at 9am. I normally do just that and the max i had to wait is 15 min. Normally i get thru less than 5 min.


----------



## Guest

eclipse said:


> *WOOHOO!!*
> *GOT OUR PRE-GRANT TODAY!*
> Me and my partner have finally received our 175 pre-grant letter today (13-Sept-2011)!
> Applied 175 online on 24/Nov/2010. Primary Applicant (General Medical Practitioner) with Partner as Secondary Applicant. Other time lines are listed in my Signature.
> 
> Here's some additional background info leading up to the grant:
> 
> As recipients of the 18/March email, we frontloaded all our meds and PCC's and have been eagerly checking the e-visa system with no updates at all - although Health Requirements showing FINALISED, all documents still showed REQUIRED.
> 
> After learning that the new CO allocation timeframe for 18/March email recipients was being pushed back to 30/September, we decided to give DIAC another call yesterday (12-Sept) as we were starting to get worried about being left out!
> 
> Spoke to the officer that checked our status and he happily informed us of the "good news" - that we've been assigned to a case officer and should "expect communication from the case officer these coming days". He added that we did not have any documents outstanding on the system, and asked whether we've done our medicals - which we have. Asked for the CO's name but he said he couldn't disclose yet.
> 
> Immediately when we got back home and checked our status on the e-visa system, there was a new line added "12/09/2011 Application Being Processed Further", and all our documents were showing MET, except Evidence of Skills Assessment which still showed REQUIRED. Also, Form 160EH and Form 26EH for the Primary applicant was showing "Further Checking Required". Although excited with the new update, we were worried and wondered why the Evidence of Skills Assessment was still showing as REQUIRED when we've already uploaded the required docs. Therefore, hoping to speed up the grant, we decided to take the initiative and upload an additional document on top of the previous ones to prove Skill Assessment (latest medical registration cert.).
> 
> AMAZINGLY, the next day (today 13-Sept), we received an email from our Case Officer (Team 7) with attached Pre-Grant letter! Checking the e-visa system, Evidence of Skills Assessment and Form 160 & 26 was now all updated (on the 13/09/11) and now showed MET.
> 
> Now all we have to do is leave the country and wait for the formal grant and get our visa labelled  Fingers crossed that there'll be no hiccups!
> 
> Hope this sheds some light to the process and gives hope to all the other applicants out there!
> *Best of luck and all the best!*


Many congrats!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## amer

eclipse said:


> *WOOHOO!!
> GOT OUR PRE-GRANT TODAY!*
> Me and my partner have finally received our 175 pre-grant letter today (13-Sept-2011)!
> Applied 175 online on 24/Nov/2010. Primary Applicant (General Medical Practitioner) with Partner as Secondary Applicant. Other time lines are listed in my Signature.
> 
> Here's some additional background info leading up to the grant:
> 
> As recipients of the 18/March email, we frontloaded all our meds and PCC's and have been eagerly checking the e-visa system with no updates at all - although Health Requirements showing FINALISED, all documents still showed REQUIRED.
> 
> After learning that the new CO allocation timeframe for 18/March email recipients was being pushed back to 30/September, we decided to give DIAC another call yesterday (12-Sept) as we were starting to get worried about being left out!
> 
> Spoke to the officer that checked our status and he happily informed us of the "good news" - that we've been assigned to a case officer and should "expect communication from the case officer these coming days". He added that we did not have any documents outstanding on the system, and asked whether we've done our medicals - which we have. Asked for the CO's name but he said he couldn't disclose yet.
> 
> Immediately when we got back home and checked our status on the e-visa system, there was a new line added "12/09/2011 Application Being Processed Further", and all our documents were showing MET, except Evidence of Skills Assessment which still showed REQUIRED. Also, Form 160EH and Form 26EH for the Primary applicant was showing "Further Checking Required". Although excited with the new update, we were worried and wondered why the Evidence of Skills Assessment was still showing as REQUIRED when we've already uploaded the required docs. Therefore, hoping to speed up the grant, we decided to take the initiative and upload an additional document on top of the previous ones to prove Skill Assessment (latest medical registration cert.).
> 
> AMAZINGLY, the next day (today 13-Sept), we received an email from our Case Officer (Team 7) with attached Pre-Grant letter! Checking the e-visa system, Evidence of Skills Assessment and Form 160 & 26 was now all updated (on the 13/09/11) and now showed MET.
> 
> Now all we have to do is leave the country and wait for the formal grant and get our visa labelled  Fingers crossed that there'll be no hiccups!
> 
> Hope this sheds some light to the process and gives hope to all the other applicants out there!
> *Best of luck and all the best!*


Congrats fellow countryman, where about in OZ are you going to?


----------



## Sameermahishi

*Immigration to australia..*

Hi There,

I am planning for Immegration to australia and i am from Telecom domain working with leading telecom operator in INDIA with transmission network team.Need more info about telecom market in australia and how to approach for a Job before flying to australia.

Can anybody help me?

Thanks in advance.

Sameer mahishi


----------



## rajeshv

eclipse said:


> *WOOHOO!!
> GOT OUR PRE-GRANT TODAY!*
> Me and my partner have finally received our 175 pre-grant letter today (13-Sept-2011)!
> Applied 175 online on 24/Nov/2010. Primary Applicant (General Medical Practitioner) with Partner as Secondary Applicant. Other time lines are listed in my Signature.
> 
> Here's some additional background info leading up to the grant:
> 
> As recipients of the 18/March email, we frontloaded all our meds and PCC's and have been eagerly checking the e-visa system with no updates at all - although Health Requirements showing FINALISED, all documents still showed REQUIRED.
> 
> After learning that the new CO allocation timeframe for 18/March email recipients was being pushed back to 30/September, we decided to give DIAC another call yesterday (12-Sept) as we were starting to get worried about being left out!
> 
> Spoke to the officer that checked our status and he happily informed us of the "good news" - that we've been assigned to a case officer and should "expect communication from the case officer these coming days". He added that we did not have any documents outstanding on the system, and asked whether we've done our medicals - which we have. Asked for the CO's name but he said he couldn't disclose yet.
> 
> Immediately when we got back home and checked our status on the e-visa system, there was a new line added "12/09/2011 Application Being Processed Further", and all our documents were showing MET, except Evidence of Skills Assessment which still showed REQUIRED. Also, Form 160EH and Form 26EH for the Primary applicant was showing "Further Checking Required". Although excited with the new update, we were worried and wondered why the Evidence of Skills Assessment was still showing as REQUIRED when we've already uploaded the required docs. Therefore, hoping to speed up the grant, we decided to take the initiative and upload an additional document on top of the previous ones to prove Skill Assessment (latest medical registration cert.).
> 
> AMAZINGLY, the next day (today 13-Sept), we received an email from our Case Officer (Team 7) with attached Pre-Grant letter! We still can't believe it as all this time we had ZERO communication from our CO!  Checking the e-visa system, Evidence of Skills Assessment and Form 160 & 26 was now all updated (on the 13/09/11) and now showed MET.
> 
> Now all we have to do is leave the country and wait for the formal grant and get our visa labelled  Fingers crossed that there'll be no hiccups!
> 
> Hope this sheds some light to the process and gives hope to all the other applicants out there!
> *Best of luck and all the best!*


Congratulations! Good luck.


----------



## jaics

OHH My God, I have been assigned a CO today from team 7.. 13th sept, 10th DEC 10 applicant, asked for more docs however, been asked to resend form 80, more evidence of employment


----------



## Achilles

eclipse said:


> *WOOHOO!!
> GOT OUR PRE-GRANT TODAY!*
> Me and my partner have finally received our 175 pre-grant letter today (13-Sept-2011)!
> Applied 175 online on 24/Nov/2010. Primary Applicant (General Medical Practitioner) with Partner as Secondary Applicant. Other time lines are listed in my Signature.
> 
> Here's some additional background info leading up to the grant:
> 
> As recipients of the 18/March email, we frontloaded all our meds and PCC's and have been eagerly checking the e-visa system with no updates at all - although Health Requirements showing FINALISED, all documents still showed REQUIRED.
> 
> After learning that the new CO allocation timeframe for 18/March email recipients was being pushed back to 30/September, we decided to give DIAC another call yesterday (12-Sept) as we were starting to get worried about being left out!
> 
> Spoke to the officer that checked our status and he happily informed us of the "good news" - that we've been assigned to a case officer and should "expect communication from the case officer these coming days". He added that we did not have any documents outstanding on the system, and asked whether we've done our medicals - which we have. Asked for the CO's name but he said he couldn't disclose yet.
> 
> Immediately when we got back home and checked our status on the e-visa system, there was a new line added "12/09/2011 Application Being Processed Further", and all our documents were showing MET, except Evidence of Skills Assessment which still showed REQUIRED. Also, Form 160EH and Form 26EH for the Primary applicant was showing "Further Checking Required". Although excited with the new update, we were worried and wondered why the Evidence of Skills Assessment was still showing as REQUIRED when we've already uploaded the required docs. Therefore, hoping to speed up the grant, we decided to take the initiative and upload an additional document on top of the previous ones to prove Skill Assessment (latest medical registration cert.).
> 
> AMAZINGLY, the next day (today 13-Sept), we received an email from our Case Officer (Team 7) with attached Pre-Grant letter! We still can't believe it as all this time we had ZERO communication from our CO!  Checking the e-visa system, Evidence of Skills Assessment and Form 160 & 26 was now all updated (on the 13/09/11) and now showed MET.
> 
> Now all we have to do is leave the country and wait for the formal grant and get our visa labelled  Fingers crossed that there'll be no hiccups!
> 
> Hope this sheds some light to the process and gives hope to all the other applicants out there!
> *Best of luck and all the best!*


Congratulations eclipse :clap2:


----------



## Achilles

jaics said:


> OHH My God, I have been assigned a CO today from team 7.. 13th sept, 10th DEC 10 applicant, asked for more docs however, been asked to resend form 80, more evidence of employment


Excellent!! Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## HermanB

*Congrats*

I've not been on for while, but wow, congratz to all who received grants and CO's, it really is going along now . News from my side, we are flying on 10 December, have no idea how to get a place to stay before we land, have no idea how to get jobs before we land, but hey, we will survive .

On the positive side, at least have a bank account now there .

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Kayla18

Thanks guys, I think we're going to apply for an ENS visa since our visa runs out in march 2012, and were not legible for a bridging visa  this whole process sucks grrr. 
Thanks again guys 
K


----------



## neil_

congrats @eclipse for the pre-grant and @jaics for CO

Can someone please update the spreadsheet with these details?

jaics 9/13/2011
eclipse 9/12/2011, Grant 9/13/2011
Kash2182 9/8/2011

cheers!


----------



## voddy

jaics said:


> OHH My God, I have been assigned a CO today from team 7.. 13th sept, 10th DEC 10 applicant, asked for more docs however, been asked to resend form 80, more evidence of employment


many congratulations Jaics !!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## voddy

HermanB said:


> I've not been on for while, but wow, congratz to all who received grants and CO's, it really is going along now . News from my side, we are flying on 10 December, have no idea how to get a place to stay before we land, have no idea how to get jobs before we land, but hey, we will survive .
> 
> On the positive side, at least have a bank account now there .
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Don't worry. the hardest part is over. Yes you'll work thru it some how. The forum is always there to lend a helping hand. plus we have many experienced expats so you'd not run out of advice. 

good luck! :clap2:


----------



## jaics

voddy said:


> many congratulations Jaics !!! :clap2: :clap2:



Thanks voddy... now the challenge am having is proof for my employment as i dont seem to have all the payslips ranging way back from 2006 till 2010.. just have samples has someone gone through this, kindly help advise my dear friends.. they also need taxation docs..


----------



## voddy

jaics said:


> Thanks voddy... now the challenge am having is proof for my employment as i dont seem to have all the payslips ranging way back from 2006 till 2010.. just have samples has someone gone through this, kindly help advise my dear friends.. they also need taxation docs..


You don't need ALL payslips. Just 3 per year would do. For taxasion, if you don't have tax return file, you can obtain the T9 from your employer. Talk to them. they'll also issue payslips on demand.

Good luck!


----------



## Onwards

Has anyone noticed that the spreadsheet seems to have been messed up. I'm assuming its not my viewer. The dates need to be formatted back to date format i think? 

This spreadsheet is a life line, so if anyone with edit rights can correct it it would be great!


----------



## voddy

Onwards said:


> Has anyone noticed that the spreadsheet seems to have been messed up. I'm assuming its not my viewer. The dates need to be formatted back to date format i think?
> 
> This spreadsheet is a life line, so if anyone with edit rights can correct it it would be great!


oops! I just noticed that!.. I wonder why this keeps on happening..  It was OK in the morning wasn't it?

"Modified 3:23 pm by jerry" can you tel if it was jumbled when u last viewed?


----------



## Onwards

voddy said:


> oops! I just noticed that!.. I wonder why this keeps on happening..  It was OK in the morning wasn't it?


It was ok yesterday when i looked at it, but when i looked this morning (8am UK time) it had gone all wierd, so not sure what's happened in between


----------



## guillesil

sgn051 said:


> Hi Guillesil,
> 
> contect AUS immigration office ... you should get CO till now
> if you applied online then check status online... might be CO looking your documents now... check here..
> 
> w w w . immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm
> 
> good luck


I’ve checked my electronic application status and nothing has changed…
The last update was in June with my health requirements finalised…
I have just sent a mail to my agent to see if he can call DIAC and ask for my case.

Congrats to whom already have their visa granted!


----------



## Dhawal

amer said:


> Hi amer,
> Congrats for the CO...


----------



## Dhawal

Artemisa said:


> Hi Artemisa,
> Congrats for the CO allocation...


----------



## calligula

when they wanna call me 4 medical & workplace check? its going 2 become boring


----------



## Artemisa

voddy said:


> hey..
> Congrates! How do u feel being close?
> 
> cheers!!!!!


I fell happy, scared, excited, crazy, going nuts, I'm not sure!!! LOL




Well, I booked my meds on next friday. 
I had some questions about PCC, I hope the CO answer it soon enough.


----------



## Artemisa

voddy said:


> oops! I just noticed that!.. I wonder why this keeps on happening..  It was OK in the morning wasn't it?
> 
> "Modified 3:23 pm by jerry" can you tel if it was jumbled when u last viewed?



Well, looks like it happened again. I changed the format cell to date again, it should be ok. I guess we didn't loose our data, correct?


----------



## sgn051

eclipse said:


> *WOOHOO!!
> GOT OUR PRE-GRANT TODAY!*
> Me and my partner have finally received our 175 pre-grant letter today (13-Sept-2011)!
> Applied 175 online on 24/Nov/2010. Primary Applicant (General Medical Practitioner) with Partner as Secondary Applicant. Other time lines are listed in my Signature.
> 
> Here's some additional background info leading up to the grant:
> 
> As recipients of the 18/March email, we frontloaded all our meds and PCC's and have been eagerly checking the e-visa system with no updates at all - although Health Requirements showing FINALISED, all documents still showed REQUIRED.
> 
> After learning that the new CO allocation timeframe for 18/March email recipients was being pushed back to 30/September, we decided to give DIAC another call yesterday (12-Sept) as we were starting to get worried about being left out!
> 
> Spoke to the officer that checked our status and he happily informed us of the "good news" - that we've been assigned to a case officer and should "expect communication from the case officer these coming days". He added that we did not have any documents outstanding on the system, and asked whether we've done our medicals - which we have. Asked for the CO's name but he said he couldn't disclose yet.
> 
> Immediately when we got back home and checked our status on the e-visa system, there was a new line added "12/09/2011 Application Being Processed Further", and all our documents were showing MET, except Evidence of Skills Assessment which still showed REQUIRED. Also, Form 160EH and Form 26EH for the Primary applicant was showing "Further Checking Required". Although excited with the new update, we were worried and wondered why the Evidence of Skills Assessment was still showing as REQUIRED when we've already uploaded the required docs. Therefore, hoping to speed up the grant, we decided to take the initiative and upload an additional document on top of the previous ones to prove Skill Assessment (latest medical registration cert.).
> 
> AMAZINGLY, the next day (today 13-Sept), we received an email from our Case Officer (Team 7) with attached Pre-Grant letter! We still can't believe it as all this time we had ZERO communication from our CO!  Checking the e-visa system, Evidence of Skills Assessment and Form 160 & 26 was now all updated (on the 13/09/11) and now showed MET.
> 
> Now all we have to do is leave the country and wait for the formal grant and get our visa labelled  Fingers crossed that there'll be no hiccups!
> 
> Hope this sheds some light to the process and gives hope to all the other applicants out there!
> *Best of luck and all the best!*


Congratulation eclipse :clap2:

I as well getting PRE-GRANT so would you let me know how many days they will give us to fly and is there any time frame that we have to return to Australia as well?


----------



## patchoy

VISA GRANTED! Thank you Lord!

e-lodged Oct 20, 2010
CO: Aug 30, 2011
Granted: Sept 14, 2011


----------



## truerain7

Congrats patchoy!!
good luck to you!!


----------



## eclipse

jaics said:


> Thanks voddy... now the challenge am having is proof for my employment as i dont seem to have all the payslips ranging way back from 2006 till 2010.. just have samples has someone gone through this, kindly help advise my dear friends.. they also need taxation docs..


Hey jaics, you can also provide them with an employment reference letter stating your full name, duration and dates of employment, base salary, hours per work week, job/duties - signed by your employer, and certified. That was what my letter had.
I don't think you need to submit all your payslips, for my application I just submitted the first payslip and the most recent one. Hope this helps


----------



## sgn051

patchoy said:


> VISA GRANTED! Thank you Lord!
> 
> e-lodged Oct 20, 2010
> CO: Aug 30, 2011
> Granted: Sept 14, 2011


Congratulation :clap2:lane:


----------



## eclipse

amer said:


> Congrats fellow countryman, where about in OZ are you going to?


Hey amer, thanks alot for the wishes! Actually I'm already in Sydney, so we'll be flying out to get the visa activated (will treat it as a short holiday) and back to Sydney  Seeing that your application is only days later than mine, I suspect you'll also be hearing some good news very soon!


----------



## sgn051

eclipse said:


> Hey amer, thanks alot for the wishes! Actually I'm already in Sydney, so we'll be flying out to get the visa activated (will treat it as a short holiday) and back to Sydney  Seeing that your application is only days later than mine, I suspect you'll also be hearing some good news very soon!


hi Eclipse... is any one have idea how long they give us to fly out from Australia and with in what time need to come back...?


----------



## eclipse

*A Big Thank You*
to jaspreet.channa, neil_, Artemisa, leptokurtic, amer, rajeshv, Achilles, sgn051, and all the others for the congratulatory and best wishes!!


----------



## sgn051

eclipse said:


> *A Big Thank You*
> to jaspreet.channa, neil_, Artemisa, leptokurtic, amer, rajeshv, Achilles, sgn051, and all the others for the congratulatory and best wishes!!


Thanks but can you reply..... what time frame they give us for left Australia and with in what time frame we need to fly back to Australia.

thanks again


----------



## eclipse

sgn051 said:


> hi Eclipse... is any one have idea how long they give us to fly out from Australia and with in what time need to come back...?


Hi sgn051, from what I understand through the pre-grant letter, we will have 28 days from the date of the letter to send DIAC our travel itinerary of our plans to exit the country. It doesn't state a specific time frame for us to fly out though.
Once we're out of the country, they'll issue the formal grant. On my letter it further states that I have to make an initial entry (come back) by XX Feb 2012 (within around 4 months from the Pre-Grant letter - this date might be different for other applications, I'm not sure).

*I've attached a copy of the Pre-Grant Notification letter for you to read through, although I've blackened out my details.
*
Hope this gives you a better idea


----------



## sgn051

eclipse said:


> Hi sgn051, from what I understand through the pre-grant letter, we will have 28 days from the date of the letter to send DIAC our travel itinerary of our plans to exit the country. It doesn't state a specific time frame for us to fly out though.
> Once we're out of the country, they'll issue the formal grant. On my letter it further states that I have to make an initial entry (come back) by XX Feb 2012 (within around 4 months from the Pre-Grant letter - this date might be different for other applications, I'm not sure).
> 
> *I've attached a copy of the Pre-Grant Notification letter for you to read through, although I've blackened out my details.
> *
> Hope this gives you a better idea


thanks... this is what i need...


----------



## rajeshv

eclipse said:


> Hi sgn051, from what I understand through the pre-grant letter, we will have 28 days from the date of the letter to send DIAC our travel itinerary of our plans to exit the country. It doesn't state a specific time frame for us to fly out though.
> Once we're out of the country, they'll issue the formal grant. On my letter it further states that I have to make an initial entry (come back) by XX Feb 2012 (within around 4 months from the Pre-Grant letter - this date might be different for other applications, I'm not sure).
> 
> *I've attached a copy of the Pre-Grant Notification letter for you to read through, although I've blackened out my details.
> *
> Hope this gives you a better idea


Thanks for sharing the document! Appreciate it.


----------



## jerryjc

voddy said:


> oops! I just noticed that!.. I wonder why this keeps on happening..  It was OK in the morning wasn't it?
> 
> "Modified 3:23 pm by jerry" can you tel if it was jumbled when u last viewed?


Hi all,

I have been following this thread for months, and like everyone else, waiting patiently for my turn to come. This forum was really helpful to stay calm and informed during the months long waiting. 

Thanks to Gaurav for starting this and to forum members Achilles, Lawren, Herman, Artemisa, Voddy, SlimNeo, Bunyip02, and others for keeping this active... Thanks to voddy for that wonderful spreadsheet which provides a better estimate of the progress...

My details are as follows:

Visa Category: 175 (e-loadged)
Applied On : 13th May, 2011
Occupation : Electronics Engineer

Congratulations to all those who received the grant or been allocated a CO.


@Voddy,

The spreadsheet was already jumbled when I edited it to add details of jaics, eclipse and Kash2182 yesterday.


----------



## voddy

jerryjc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this thread for months, and like everyone else, waiting patiently for my turn to come. This forum was really helpful to stay calm and informed during the months long waiting.
> 
> Thanks to Gaurav for starting this and to forum members Achilles, Lawren, Herman, Artemisa, Voddy, SlimNeo, Bunyip02, and others for keeping this active... Thanks to voddy for that wonderful spreadsheet which provides a better estimate of the progress...
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> Visa Category: 175 (e-loadged)
> Applied On : 13th May, 2011
> Occupation : Electronics Engineer
> 
> Congratulations to all those who received the grant or been allocated a CO.
> 
> 
> @Voddy,
> 
> The spreadsheet was already jumbled when I edited it to add details of jaics, eclipse and Kash2182 yesterday.


Hi Jerry,

The sheet is now back to normal,thanks to Artemisa. Thank you for updating the details of latest grants!. 

Ahh then it must have been jumbled since morning and we didn't notice it. However the google docs are not so sophisticated & I saved a backup copy to be on safe side. 

Thanks for the Note. 
:clap2:
cheers!


----------



## ibarry

hi all.just to inform you that i have been assigned a CO today team7. But they asked me some further document as their are some stuff missing.
1. they asked me blood relationship to my sponsor(i already sent them family tree and birth cert)
2. My daughter passport bio-pages(she is 1yr and i thought she can travel on our passport)
3. My sponsor birth certificate

they did not asked any medical test anything


----------



## krishz

congrats @eclipse for the pre-grant and @jaics and Artemisa for CO allocation......

Still no update from my end guys.....really frusturating..........


----------



## sgn051

ibarry said:


> hi all.just to inform you that i have been assigned a CO today team7. But they asked me some further document as their are some stuff missing.
> 1. they asked me blood relationship to my sponsor(i already sent them family tree and birth cert)
> 2. My daughter passport bio-pages(she is 1yr and i thought she can travel on our passport)
> 3. My sponsor birth certificate
> 
> they did not asked any medical test anything



1st they will ask for Medical after all document they got and meet 120 point
and in this scenario in family tree ... is that document show your sponsor name and your father or mother name or may be your name?
if that document created by your home country government that good...


in 2nd No every applicant Must have passport no matter what age they have...
if passport is not there Go for fastest way you can.. as you have only 28 days... 
if your daughter has passport then good sand and send them

in 3rd I don't think i need to give explanation lol  even school leaving certificate works... as Birth certificate evidence as I use school leaving certificate for my mother as my mother never get any birth certificate but immigration accepted her school leaving certificate for that...

Good luck ... we all with you :boxing:


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> congrats @eclipse for the pre-grant and @jaics and Artemisa for CO allocation......
> 
> Still no update from my end guys.....really frusturating..........


hey krishz what priority your application now...? priority 5 ?


----------



## voddy

ibarry said:


> hi all.just to inform you that i have been assigned a CO today team7. But they asked me some further document as their are some stuff missing.
> 1. they asked me blood relationship to my sponsor(i already sent them family tree and birth cert)
> 2. My daughter passport bio-pages(she is 1yr and i thought she can travel on our passport)
> 3. My sponsor birth certificate
> 
> they did not asked any medical test anything


mm one question.

have you included your daughter in one of your passports under children section?

I have my son included in mine and I sent that page & thinking it'd suffice. I doubt now..humm


----------



## krishz

sgn051 said:


> hey krishz what priority your application now...? priority 5 ?


I was in P3 now P4 and 2 weeks ago got SS from WA and finally now in P2.....


----------



## sgn051

voddy said:


> mm one question.
> 
> have you included your daughter in one of your passports under children section?
> 
> I have my son included in mine and I sent that page & thinking it'd suffice. I doubt now..humm


I am in Australia in and for my Daughter only give only her birth certificate and her Bio scan copy of passport ... and she get VISA... just two documents... 

they never ask any other documents....


----------



## truerain7

My online status changed to " ABPF "
May be I got my CO today!!


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> I was in P3 now P4 and 2 weeks ago got SS from WA and finally now in P2.....


woooo woooo some thing wrong then... P2 do not have any application now in process....

may be P3 and all P3 application now with CO

cross with with Immigration the...


----------



## guy22

truerain7 said:


> My online status changed to " ABPF "
> May be I got my CO today!!


this is great news!!:clap2::clap2: congrats~~ mind sharing your application date?


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> I was in P3 now P4 and 2 weeks ago got SS from WA and finally now in P2.....


sorry krish i did not check your sign ... you already got CO so where your stage upto in application...


----------



## Bunyip02

jerryjc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this thread for months, and like everyone else, waiting patiently for my turn to come. This forum was really helpful to stay calm and informed during the months long waiting.
> 
> Thanks to Gaurav for starting this and to forum members Achilles, Lawren, Herman, Artemisa, Voddy, SlimNeo, Bunyip02, and others for keeping this active... Thanks to voddy for that wonderful spreadsheet which provides a better estimate of the progress...
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> Visa Category: 175 (e-loadged)
> Applied On : 13th May, 2011
> Occupation : Electronics Engineer
> 
> Congratulations to all those who received the grant or been allocated a CO.
> 
> @Voddy,
> 
> The spreadsheet was already jumbled when I edited it to add details of jaics, eclipse and Kash2182 yesterday.


Hi Jerry 

Another Electronics Engineer to keep me company  and I am only a month in front of your application date. Good luck to you 


----------



## Guest

truerain7 said:


> My online status changed to " ABPF "
> May be I got my CO today!!


Congrats truerain7!!!! That definitely means you got a CO. :clap2::clap2::clap2: Can you please update your signature to reflect your timeline??


----------



## Guest

sgn051 said:


> sorry krish i did not check your sign ... you already got CO so where your stage upto in application...


His application is undergoing external checks. DIAC says these checks can take 'many months' without specifying any set timeframe...


----------



## Bunyip02

So whilst I have been sleeping there has been so much action! 

Many congrats to all those who got CO and grants today. Exciting news all round. 


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> His application is undergoing external checks. DIAC says these checks can take 'many months' without specifying any set timeframe...


thanks bro...


----------



## voddy

congrats! truerain7 and iberry for the CO allocation 

:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## truerain7

Thanks 
My timeline is
Lodged date : 2010. 3rd December
Electronics engineer
from South Korea
received 18 March letter
ABPF : 2011. 14. Sep.


----------



## krishz

Guys, 

A Doubt...

My company is fully closed now no mail id's, no landlines nothing.....fully vanished in this case with whom they will do the verification..........

May be with neighbours?????????


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> A Doubt...
> 
> My company is fully closed now no mail id's, no landlines nothing.....fully vanished in this case with whom they will do the verification..........
> 
> May be with neighbours?????????


sorry and good luck ... yehh that would take long time....


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> A Doubt...
> 
> My company is fully closed now no mail id's, no landlines nothing.....fully vanished in this case with whom they will do the verification..........
> 
> May be with neighbours?????????


This is soo bad. Don't you know any one who you can refer? May be you can send his/her personal contact to your CO.

Or you can explain the situation to ur CO. Companies do close down. so ther has to be a way round.

don't loose hope..


----------



## jerryjc

Bunyip02 said:


> Hi Jerry 
> 
> Another Electronics Engineer to keep me company  and I am only a month in front of your application date. Good luck to you 


Hello Bunyip02,

Thank you and wish you the same. Btw, one of our fellow forum member truerain7 is also an Electronics Engg and got Co today. 

Congratulations to truerain7 and ibarry for the CO allocation

@Artemisa: Congrats for CO and thanks for correcting the spreadsheet...:clap2:


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> This is soo bad. Don't you know any one who you can refer? May be you can send his/her personal contact to your CO.
> 
> Or you can explain the situation to ur CO. Companies do close down. so ther has to be a way round.
> 
> don't loose hope..



my CO didn't ask anything about job details...she only ask for my relationship proof....routine process for my file is going on so to be in a safer side i'm discussing here about the shut down of my company...So is there any chance for my CO to take some negative decision because of this?????????


----------



## krishz

sgn051 said:


> sorry and good luck ... yehh that would take long time....


isn't it???omg..


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> my CO didn't ask anything about job details...she only ask for my relationship proof....but to be in a safer side i'm discussing here about the shut down of my company...So is there any chance for my CO to take some negative decision because of this?????????


From my understanding - its very unlikely a CO validates the employment history with the companies if you have strong documentation as a proof. I google a bit to see if there are any instances of these checks happened in the past. They seem to be pretty rare. I'm not really sure about your situation though. May be someone share their experiences here?


----------



## krishz

rajeshv said:


> From my understanding - its very unlikely a CO validates the employment history with the companies if you have strong documentation as a proof. I google a bit to see if there are any instances of these checks happened in the past. They seem to be pretty rare. I'm not really sure about your situation though. May be someone share their experiences here?


i have payslips, appreciation letters if my CO is asking for documents I can send these as proofs...so you want to say these checks will be in very rare case???


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> i have payslips, appreciation letters if my CO is asking for documents I can send these as proofs...so you want to say these checks will be in very rare case???


That's my understanding on this process after reading a bunch of blogs written about the topics related to employment checks.


----------



## ibarry

thank you all.
I have something thats worrying me, why i have not been asked for medical test?also they did not ask anything about my job and there has not been any job verification since now. Do you think they asked me to provide those document and then they wil proceed with these checks?as i dont want to send those document and afterward they asked me to provide other document again concerning my job. Cause its like making waste time.
what are your thoughts guys?


----------



## krishz

ibarry said:


> thank you all.
> I have something thats worrying me, why i have not been asked for medical test?also they did not ask anything about my job and there has not been any job verification since now. Do you think they asked me to provide those document and then they wil proceed with these checks?as i dont want to send those document and afterward they asked me to provide other document again concerning my job. Cause its like making waste time.
> what are your thoughts guys?


hi

have been alloated with CO since july till date she didn't ask documents related my job and job verfication....


----------



## krishz

rajeshv said:


> That's my understanding on this process after reading a bunch of blogs written about the topics related to employment checks.


thanks rajesh...hoping for the best please include me in your prayer...waitng for a long time this should end in a postive and fruitful way...


----------



## rajeshv

ibarry said:


> thank you all.
> I have something thats worrying me, why i have not been asked for medical test?also they did not ask anything about my job and there has not been any job verification since now. Do you think they asked me to provide those document and then they wil proceed with these checks?as i dont want to send those document and afterward they asked me to provide other document again concerning my job. Cause its like making waste time.
> what are your thoughts guys?


Have you been assigned a CO lately? I presume you've already submitted all the documentation that support you score 120 points mark and I believe you will be asked to go ahead to do Medicals + Submit Police checks once they're fine with the documentation you've submitted and checks they do. However I'm thinking of proceeding with my medicals and police checks now and submit them upfront.


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> thanks rajesh...hoping for the best please include me in your prayer...waitng for a long time this should end in a postive and fruitful way...


Cool. For now just fingers X. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## ibarry

rajeshv said:


> Have you been assigned a CO lately? I presume you've already submitted all the documentation that support you score 120 points mark and I believe you will be asked to go ahead to do Medicals + Submit Police checks once they're fine with the documentation you've submitted and checks they do. However I'm thinking of proceeding with my medicals and police checks now and submit them upfront.


hi thanks for replying.yea i have been allocated a CO today and you can have more details in my signature.they only asked me further proof of blood relationship with my brother and also asked for my brother birth certificate as well. The thing is that i have already sent these to them with the application. they also asked me to get my daughter passport. I will be applying for her passport tomorow itself and this will be ready within 1 week fortunately.
But I just dont want to get all these document then they ask me to provide more info for my employment and so on. I think they could ask me everything at once.
What am thinking is either they already checked everything and only need thes info to tell me to go for the medical or they are waiting for these info to continue their check


----------



## rajeshv

ibarry said:


> hi thanks for replying.yea i have been allocated a CO today and you can have more details in my signature.they only asked me further proof of blood relationship with my brother and also asked for my brother birth certificate as well. The thing is that i have already sent these to them with the application. they also asked me to get my daughter passport. I will be applying for her passport tomorow itself and this will be ready within 1 week fortunately.
> But I just dont want to get all these document then they ask me to provide more info for my employment and so on. I think they could ask me everything at once.
> What am thinking is either they already checked everything and only need thes info to tell me to go for the medical or they are waiting for these info to continue their check


CO might possibly be validating your points and hence requesting more info to prove you have a blood relation with your brother who's your sponsor (I think). Not sure if they come back again to request more info around your employment. But for now submit what they've asked for, sit back and relax. Good luck.


----------



## voddy

ibarry said:


> hi thanks for replying.yea i have been allocated a CO today and you can have more details in my signature.they only asked me further proof of blood relationship with my brother and also asked for my brother birth certificate as well. The thing is that i have already sent these to them with the application. they also asked me to get my daughter passport. I will be applying for her passport tomorow itself and this will be ready within 1 week fortunately.
> But I just dont want to get all these document then they ask me to provide more info for my employment and so on. I think they could ask me everything at once.
> What am thinking is either they already checked everything and only need thes info to tell me to go for the medical or they are waiting for these info to continue their check


Well I think since you know your CO, you could contact him/her and get these verified. Because it won't be very wise to ponder on these matters and just wait until CO gets back. each case is different so we can only guess what is going on with ur case and what's going in the back of COs mind. 

It seems to me they ask for details as they go by. They will ask for meds+ pcc when everything else is done and at this point it's very unlikely that your application would get rejected. 

good luck!


----------



## sachinmathias

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> A Doubt...
> 
> My company is fully closed now no mail id's, no landlines nothing.....fully vanished in this case with whom they will do the verification..........
> 
> May be with neighbours?????????


Hi Krishz,

If you have maintained a good relation with any of the senior executives from that company, you have an alternative. You may approach one of your ex-Senior executive from that company and request them to issue a letter confirming your employment with the company and that the company has shut down. They can also attach their current business card to make the letter more authentic.

I had read this somewhere long time back. I hope this helps.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## jaics

eclipse said:


> Hey jaics, you can also provide them with an employment reference letter stating your full name, duration and dates of employment, base salary, hours per work week, job/duties - signed by your employer, and certified. That was what my letter had.
> I don't think you need to submit all your payslips, for my application I just submitted the first payslip and the most recent one. Hope this helps


Thanks @ Eclipse, I had already submitted in the employment reference letter with all the details, duration of employment, weekly work hours, duties performed as well as the letter of appointment from my employer but seems i may just have to re-submit. i am now trying to prepare the payslips for submission and re-filling the form80 with most recent data.


----------



## jaics

voddy said:


> You don't need ALL payslips. Just 3 per year would do. For taxasion, if you don't have tax return file, you can obtain the T9 from your employer. Talk to them. they'll also issue payslips on demand.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks @ Voddy
I did managed to get some of the very old payslips for my former job ranging from 2006, 2007 but they are in black and white dont seem like originals but its all i have got coz that was the system them ( hard copy) didnt have a clear electronic system, hope these will siffice as for the company am working with i expect to get no issues. What is T9? am sorry i have so little knowledge on tax issues :confused2:


----------



## cic

eclipse said:


> Hi sgn051, from what I understand through the pre-grant letter, we will have 28 days from the date of the letter to send DIAC our travel itinerary of our plans to exit the country. It doesn't state a specific time frame for us to fly out though.
> Once we're out of the country, they'll issue the formal grant. On my letter it further states that I have to make an initial entry (come back) by XX Feb 2012 (within around 4 months from the Pre-Grant letter - this date might be different for other applications, I'm not sure).
> 
> *I've attached a copy of the Pre-Grant Notification letter for you to read through, although I've blackened out my details.
> *
> Hope this gives you a better idea


its very nice of u to share the pdf document


----------



## cic

ibarry said:


> hi all.just to inform you that i have been assigned a CO today team7. But they asked me some further document as their are some stuff missing.
> 1. they asked me blood relationship to my sponsor(i already sent them family tree and birth cert)
> 2. My daughter passport bio-pages(she is 1yr and i thought she can travel on our passport)
> 3. My sponsor birth certificate
> 
> they did not asked any medical test anything


ok for your family tree:

write clearly the name of ur sponsor and urname in coloured in pdf file indicating relationship on arrows.

2. apply for ur daughter passport ugerntly and scan and mail the co the copy of receipt.

3. ask ur sponsor to provide a birth certificate.


----------



## cic

truerain7 said:


> My online status changed to " ABPF "
> May be I got my CO today!!


nice


----------



## cic

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> A Doubt...
> 
> My company is fully closed now no mail id's, no landlines nothing.....fully vanished in this case with whom they will do the verification..........
> 
> May be with neighbours?????????


well don't worry provide them as many document regarding your working with company also tell them that as company is closed so there is no present communication available with HR


----------



## cic

ibarry said:


> thank you all.
> I have something thats worrying me, why i have not been asked for medical test?also they did not ask anything about my job and there has not been any job verification since now. Do you think they asked me to provide those document and then they wil proceed with these checks?as i dont want to send those document and afterward they asked me to provide other document again concerning my job. Cause its like making waste time.
> what are your thoughts guys?


they only ask for it when u provide them the 3 document the asked you


----------



## JohnAnton

been out for a while. congrats to those with CO's and grantz. Every goodnews you have is also very much good news to us later applicants.

For us 2011 applicants, it seems that DIAC is still mainly working on Dec. 2011 applicants. 
But we have few 2011 allocations (From Jan-2011).

Lets keep our fingers crossed and pray that within 2 weeks, DIAC can clear 50-60 days like it did before.


----------



## cic

JohnAnton said:


> been out for a while. congrats to those with CO's and grantz. Every goodnews you have is also very much good news to us later applicants.
> 
> For us 2011 applicants, it seems that DIAC is still mainly working on Dec. 2011 applicants.
> But we have few 2011 allocations (From Jan-2011).
> 
> Lets keep our fingers crossed and pray that within 2 weeks, DIAC can clear 50-60 days like it did before.


lets hope for the best


----------



## jaspreet.channa

Hey,

Congrats to those who got CO allocated..and thanks to Eclipse for sharing the letter....I called DIAC yesterday n to my surprise they did answer quickly...so as i mentioned my application went to ABPF way in April I asked if it meant that I was allocated a CO. The guy said it meant some CO did look into it but it doesn't mean that I have been allocated a CO . Moreover he said it cud be 3 month before I could be allocated a CO...but m sure its not gonna be this late isnt it?????

Applied 175 on 22 Feb 2011
Did not receive 18 march mail


----------



## krishz

jaspreet.channa said:


> Hey,
> 
> Congrats to those who got CO allocated..and thanks to Eclipse for sharing the letter....I called DIAC yesterday n to my surprise they did answer quickly...so as i mentioned my application went to ABPF way in April I asked if it meant that I was allocated a CO. The guy said it meant some CO did look into it but it doesn't mean that I have been allocated a CO . Moreover he said it cud be 3 month before I could be allocated a CO...but m sure its not gonna be this late isnt it?????
> 
> Applied 175 on 22 Feb 2011
> Did not receive 18 march mail


Hi 

that guy could be right because my online status changed to ABPF in april 2011 but CO mailed me for requesting few documents only in July...even if take 3 months in count now its almost 5 months so better raise a polite PLE....hope this helps...


----------



## krishz

sachinmathias said:


> Hi Krishz,
> 
> If you have maintained a good relation with any of the senior executives from that company, you have an alternative. You may approach one of your ex-Senior executive from that company and request them to issue a letter confirming your employment with the company and that the company has shut down. They can also attach their current business card to make the letter more authentic.
> 
> I had read this somewhere long time back. I hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Thanks Sachin...Still I'm in touch with few of my collegues so will get a letter when my CO asks it...


----------



## krishz

cic said:


> well don't worry provide them as many document regarding your working with company also tell them that as company is closed so there is no present communication available with HR


sure cic...


----------



## Artemisa

ibarry said:


> they only asked me further proof of blood relationship with my brother and also asked for my brother birth certificate as well. The thing is that i have already sent these to them with the application.


Ask your case officer which other documents you should prove this as you had already provided the birth certificate and __all_other_documents_you_sent_about_it__ . Ask if you should resend them, just be polite 

The e-mail they sent to you must be very similar to mine. It was PRETTY clear that the preferred way to contact CO should be by mail, in the 'team' mail. I sent one yesterday and got the response within a few hours. 

If your question is legitime (and it is), send a simple mail asking!


----------



## toti

Artemisa said:


> I received an email from Adelaide today asking medicals and PCC!
> 
> Team 7. Everything else is MET! :spit::spit:


congraaaaaaaats , hope your grant comes very soon :clap2::clap2:


----------



## guillesil

JohnAnton said:


> .
> 
> For us 2011 applicants, it seems that DIAC is still mainly working on Dec. 2011 applicants.
> But we have few 2011 allocations (From Jan-2011).
> .


Thats not totally true. I know several applicants from Oct-10 and Nov-10 who haven't been contacted by a CO. 
May be because they are all from High risk countries like me


----------



## JohnAnton

guillesil said:


> Thats not totally true. I know several applicants from Oct-10 and Nov-10 who haven't been contacted by a CO.
> May be because they are all from High risk countries like me


DIAC may be playing word games with us. Being allocated CO means being assigned a CO to handle your case. But that does not mean that the CO will work on your case immediately. You might still have to fall in line with the others the CO might be working on. :ranger:


----------



## Guest

guillesil said:


> Thats not totally true. I know several applicants from Oct-10 and Nov-10 who haven't been contacted by a CO.
> May be because they are all from High risk countries like me


Don't worry chum. You only need to worry if you are from Very High Risk countries. Take a look at my signature. See the 'External Checks' thing:y? They simply tell us 'it will take many months'. Which can be 3 months, or 6 months, an year, or even two years or more. There isn't any time limits to it. And if (Allah forbid) our occupation gets removed from the SOL, we are down to priority 5  For those Not Very High Risk applicants who have recently come within the processing timeline, I would say it would take around 2 months before they all get visas. Maybe even sooner. So just sit tight and say lots of thanks to God you don't have the specter of 'external checks' hanging on your head...


----------



## guillesil

JohnAnton said:


> DIAC may be playing word games with us. Being allocated CO means being assigned a CO to handle your case. But that does not mean that the CO will work on your case immediately. You might still have to fall in line with the others the CO might be working on. :ranger:


We will never know how they manage our applications. They don't follow a line, so none can tell what will be next.. Just sit back and enjoy the flight!


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> isn't it???omg..


Krishz do not loose hope... do you know where your file stuck...
as you told in external Check.... is there for your Job reference...?

if yes then try to find as many evidence as you can no matter what type of evidence those are. They accept most all any kind of evidence. declaration of customer, client, other Business to business relation .... so they get some evidence you know 

and we all with you :boxing:


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> my CO didn't ask anything about job details...she only ask for my relationship proof....routine process for my file is going on so to be in a safer side i'm discussing here about the shut down of my company...So is there any chance for my CO to take some negative decision because of this?????????


Mostly not ... they ask for document for your Job evidence... did they ask for that or not?


----------



## sgn051

guillesil said:


> We will never know how they manage our applications. They don't follow a line, so none can tell what will be next.. Just sit back and enjoy the flight!


so far I believe files already assign to team and CO ... and they assess one by one...
as some 175 files get CO of Jan as well.... so....


----------



## rajeshv

Hey Guys

Could some one help me understand if this is possible or not? I'm currently on a work visa in Australia and is due to expire in May 2012. And I doubt I will be getting a 457 renewal from my current employer.

Looking at the timelines (from my signature) do you think it would be possible to get a CO and grant (provided all MET) before May 2012.

Any ideas?


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Could some one help me understand if this is possible or not? I'm currently on a work visa in Australia and is due to expire in May 2012. And I doubt I will be getting a 457 renewal from my current employer.
> 
> Looking at the timelines (from my signature) do you think it would be possible to get a CO and grant (provided all MET) before May 2012.
> 
> Any ideas?


According to me you should get CO about NOV or Dec 2011 as now Dec 2010-Jan 2011 file going on.... and how long your case finalize that depends on you case how complex ... but need to find options....


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> According to me you should get CO about NOV or Dec 2011 as now Dec 2010-Jan 2011 file going on.... and how long your case finalize that depends on you case how complex ... but need to find options....


Thanks, I hope so - I might get a view once we have the next update from the DIAC in next few days.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Could some one help me understand if this is possible or not? I'm currently on a work visa in Australia and is due to expire in May 2012. And I doubt I will be getting a 457 renewal from my current employer.
> 
> Looking at the timelines (from my signature) do you think it would be possible to get a CO and grant (provided all MET) before May 2012.
> 
> Any ideas?


Of course you will get your visa by that time.. I am in the same boat except that I have six months longer than what you've got. And I believe/hope/think, as we are already here, security checks will not take much longer. Its a matter of CO allocation.


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> Of course you will get your visa by that time.. I am in the same boat except that I have six months longer than what you've got. And I believe/hope/think, as we are already here, security checks will not take much longer. Its a matter of CO allocation.


Great! Hoping for it happen. Thanks Achilles


----------



## yks

rajeshv said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Could some one help me understand if this is possible or not? I'm currently on a work visa in Australia and is due to expire in May 2012. And I doubt I will be getting a 457 renewal from my current employer.
> 
> Looking at the timelines (from my signature) do you think it would be possible to get a CO and grant (provided all MET) before May 2012.
> 
> Any ideas?


HI I think you should be pretty safe.
I would suggest that you do your PCC and medicals in december end.

I guess you will have your CO by jan or Feb max.

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## rajeshv

yks said:


> HI I think you should be pretty safe.
> I would suggest that you do your PCC and medicals in december end.
> 
> I guess you will have your CO by jan or Feb max.
> 
> YKS
> :ranger:


Awesome - I'm thinking of doing PCC/Medicals in sept/oct months.


----------



## Artemisa

Can you guys PLEASE test the new version of my program?

Check visa status

Now it is more useful (shows the WHOLE status page AND document checklist). 
It needs java. 


You edit your data in a plain text file:
SourceForge.net: Check Visa Status: Screenshots


They you execute the program:
SourceForge.net: Check Visa Status: Screenshots

And then you will have the result screen:
SourceForge.net: Check Visa Status: Screenshots

The data is NOT stored and it's only send to DIAC's site. If you don't believe, you can download the code in SVN and take a look by yourserves


----------



## rg1prasad

sgn051 said:


> so far I believe files already assign to team and CO ... and they assess one by one...
> as some 175 files get CO of Jan as well.... so....


Hi sgn...

Is it your prediction or DAIC works in that way?

Jeevan


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi sgn...
> 
> Is it your prediction or DAIC works in that way?
> 
> Jeevan


kind of prediction of how they work  but I am in Australia on working visa 
and i have few friends who applied for PR 885 and 175 and 
few of them applied application later then other and get CO and VISA earlier then other 

as you can see some got CO of Jan 2011 and some of them get VISA even still Dec 2010 many application not get CO...

so according to that I believed files already allocated to team just they follow all files in sequence... what they got in their team... 
other why Jan 2011 some of them get CO and get VISA and why other still from Dec 2010 not get any info at all.. and not even status change.. you know...


----------



## rajeshv

Artemisa said:


> Can you guys PLEASE test the new version of my program?
> 
> Check visa status
> 
> Now it is more useful (shows the WHOLE status page AND document checklist).
> It needs java.
> 
> 
> You edit your data in a plain text file:
> SourceForge.net: Check Visa Status: Screenshots
> 
> 
> They you execute the program:
> SourceForge.net: Check Visa Status: Screenshots
> 
> And then you will have the result screen:
> SourceForge.net: Check Visa Status: Screenshots
> 
> The data is NOT stored and it's only send to DIAC's site. If you don't believe, you can download the code in SVN and take a look by yourserves


I was wondering if DIAC had some sort of webservices API for us to write much cleaner client programs which can also be lot better than wrapper calls.  Good work anyway.


----------



## JohnAnton

I want more CO allocations for 2011 applicants..

but maybe this will start next month


----------



## Artemisa

rajeshv said:


> I was wondering if DIAC had some sort of webservices API for us to write much cleaner client programs which can also be lot better than wrapper calls.  Good work anyway.


I don't think they do... Actually, the status page has an error, an unbalanced 'form' tag that was a big challenge in the last version of my program (I used to parse the information). I raised an email to them, and it never got a response (or a solution ;P)

Now, I have CO and I learned where to find the information (I didn't know the 'met's would be in document checklist instead of main page). So, I changed the approach and I don't parse HTML anymore. I just take off little pieces of the page and I let swing display the HTML for itself. 

Simpler, more flexible and more useful.


----------



## krishz

sgn051 said:


> Mostly not ... they ask for document for your Job evidence... did they ask for that or not?


thanks friend...till date my Co didn't ask for any job related documents and moreover she told my application is under routine process but didn't disclose anything...BABA will help me to get my visa for sure without any problem


----------



## ibarry

Artemisa said:


> I don't think they do... Actually, the status page has an error, an unbalanced 'form' tag that was a big challenge in the last version of my program (I used to parse the information). I raised an email to them, and it never got a response (or a solution ;P)
> 
> Now, I have CO and I learned where to find the information (I didn't know the 'met's would be in document checklist instead of main page). So, I changed the approach and I don't parse HTML anymore. I just take off little pieces of the page and I let swing display the HTML for itself.
> 
> Simpler, more flexible and more useful.


HI Artemisa.thanks for replying.Just being curious what sort of doc they asked you when you were assigned your CO?Also after how long they ask for your Medical Cert and finally have jour job verfication been done?
I know am asking you a lot, but am just bit nervous as i have contacted my current and past employer and they have not been contacted yet.


Thanks


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> I don't think they do... Actually, the status page has an error, an unbalanced 'form' tag that was a big challenge in the last version of my program (I used to parse the information). I raised an email to them, and it never got a response (or a solution ;P)
> 
> Now, I have CO and I learned where to find the information (I didn't know the 'met's would be in document checklist instead of main page). So, I changed the approach and I don't parse HTML anymore. I just take off little pieces of the page and I let swing display the HTML for itself.
> 
> Simpler, more flexible and more useful.


hey,
I simply love this. it's very difficult for me to check my status here in office. and having to fill those details again and again is so damn tiring specially when the wait is sooo long. 
A BIG THANK to you... well done!!!
:clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

I have seen quite a few p3's getting there visa granted in one month from date of application to visa grant.  i'm not sure how i feel about this:confused2: on the one hand it helps us as it make room for us P4's but on the other hand it's a joke that there such a difference between the two priority's seeing as we all qualify :boxing::noidea::Cry:

sorry, just having a moan


----------



## Guest

Bunyip02 said:


> I have seen quite a few p3's getting there visa granted in one month from date of application to visa grant.  i'm not sure how i feel about this:confused2: on the one hand it helps us as it make room for us P4's but on the other hand it's a joke that there such a difference between the two priority's seeing as we all qualify :boxing::noidea::Cry:
> 
> sorry, just having a moan


It's a different thing to qualify and an entirely different thing to be needed


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> It's a different thing to qualify and an entirely different thing to be needed


p1- would die without 

p2- don no what to do without

p3- want so badly

p4- happy to have 

p5- can live without

something like this?


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> p1- would die without
> 
> p2- don no what to do without
> 
> p3- want so badly
> 
> p4- happy to have
> 
> p5- can live without
> 
> something like this?


LOL!!!! That's how the Australian government views the priorities. But if you go by the applicants' anxiety, you can invert the descriptions and they would fit perfectly


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> p1- would die without
> 
> p2- don no what to do without
> 
> p3- want so badly
> 
> p4- happy to have
> 
> p5- can live without
> 
> something like this?


:clap2::lol: i must be having a P3 day then, as i feel i want it so badly today:rofl::violin:


----------



## JohnAnton

P1 - instant grant. 
P2 - dont need forum since time grant is too short
P3 -
P4 - always looks at forum to get updates.
P5 - already forgotten about their application


----------



## Guest

Bunyip02 said:


> :clap2::lol: i must be having a P3 day then, as i feel i want it so badly today:rofl::violin:


I am having a P1 week here...


----------



## JohnAnton

Why do I get the feeling that DIAC allocated CO's up to Dec 1 in advance but are still working on November applicants. I wish that there will be news of Jan2011 forumers getting CO


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> Why do I get the feeling that DIAC allocated CO's up to Dec 1 in advance but are still working on November applicants. I wish that there will be news of Jan2011 forumers getting CO


I think that is why i was getting grumpy and impatient, i thought i would see more 2011 movement this week ound:


----------



## krishz

Guys,

You all know the company which I worked and provided the experience letter is close down when I was discussing the above with one of my friend he ask me to join in a new company immediately because they will be verification eventhough if the old company doesn't exit the verification will be done in the new one itseems which is mandatory.....is it so???


----------



## neil_

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> You all know the company which I worked and provided the experience letter is close down when I was discussing the above with one of my friend he ask me to join in a new company immediately because they will be verification eventhough if the old company doesn't exit the verification will be done in the new one itseems which is mandatory.....is it so???



Being currently employed sure helps in the verification.

Excuse my ignorance, but are you currently employed and have u provided letters from current company?


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> You all know the company which I worked and provided the experience letter is close down when I was discussing the above with one of my friend he ask me to join in a new company immediately because they will be verification eventhough if the old company doesn't exit the verification will be done in the new one itseems which is mandatory.....is it so???


well I see a point in what your friend says. 

But I'm not sure what would they expect by contacting the new company. what they want is to verify your job role which you used to apply the visa not the current one.

May be they will come to a conclusion that you were selected for the current job because of the previous experience and that says all(no verification needed).

lets see what others say..


----------



## krishz

neil_ said:


> Being currently employed sure helps in the verification.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but are you currently employed and have u provided letters from current company?


Hi neil,

at present no job and if it helps for the verification then definetly have to join somewhere...


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> Being currently employed sure helps in the verification.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but are you currently employed and have u provided letters from current company?


He hasn't joined a new company yet.


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> well I see a point in what your friend says.
> 
> But I'm not sure what would they expect by contacting the new company. what they want is to verify your job role which you used to apply the visa not the current one.
> 
> May be they will come to a conclusion that you were selected for the current job because of the previous experience and that says all(no verification needed).
> 
> lets see what others say..


yeah voddy will see what others say about the current scenario and according to that have to fetch a job as posible as earlier...


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> yeah voddy will see what others say about the current scenario and according to that have to fetch a job as posible as earlier...


I wonder would contract and freelance jobs suffice for this matter..


----------



## neil_

krishz said:


> Hi neil,
> 
> at present no job and if it helps for the verification then definetly have to join somewhere...


As voddy said they only need to 'verify' the jobs u have declared in your visa app so ref. letter from previous now non-existent company will do I think.

But if at the time of visa application you were employed and now you're not then it is a kind of change of circumstances. If you get a new job you can declare it then and they would easily be able to verify your current job


----------



## krishz

neil_ said:


> As voddy said they only need to 'verify' the jobs u have declared in your visa app so ref. letter from previous now non-existent company will do I think.
> 
> But if at the time of visa application you were employed and now you're not then it is a kind of change of circumstances. If you get a new job you can declare it then and they would easily be able to verify your current job


yeah neil but have to get a job applied for many companies but so far the result is nil...have to do something.......


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> I wonder would contract and freelance jobs suffice for this matter..


yeah even i'm thinking about it now...attend many interviews but evry where some or the other problem......


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> yeah even i'm thinking about it now...attend many interviews but evry where some or the other problem......



for new company ... i do not know rules but immi check how old company is and how many emploees working :confused2:


----------



## voddy

sgn051 said:


> for new company ... i do not know rules but immi check how old company is and how many emploees working :confused2:


oops! If thats the case, you might have to find a good one.


But if we stand back and look, Now KrishZ is P2 and I have never seen a P2 worrying over Visa grant. It's a pity that things has to be this way. :noidea:


----------



## krishz

voddy said:


> oops! If thats the case, you might have to find a good one.
> 
> 
> But if we stand back and look, Now KrishZ is P2 and I have never seen a P2 worrying over Visa grant. It's a pity that things has to be this way. :noidea:


isn't it voddy????????? why P2 applicants no need to worry about grant?????


----------



## krishz

sgn051 said:


> for new company ... i do not know rules but immi check how old company is and how many emploees working :confused2:


ohhh evn my old company is only 10 years old and around 7 were working....if they worried about the standard then really I don't know what to do beacuse getting job in a good company is a big deal in my city...the city itself is vey small....


----------



## voddy

krishz said:


> isn't it voddy????????? why P2 applicants no need to worry about grant?????


well as we were discussing earlier P2 means you r a most wanted person. Your job is in demand and the State is ready to guide you. So there is less burden on the gvnt.. isn't it.?


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> ohhh evn my old company is only 10 years old and around 7 were working....if they worried about the standard then really I don't know what to do beacuse getting job in a good company is a big deal in my city...the city itself is vey small....


look skill is skill no matter how many employee working and company exist or not ...

They need skills person ... as I told i don't know rules but not all time they check this.... I read this in Employee sponsor VISA ... I don't know in 175 or 176 skill visa

but how come you in P2 ... no application currently in P2.... can reply your skill code and skill occupation name which you get in assessment


----------



## neil_

krishz said:


> ohhh evn my old company is only 10 years old and around 7 were working....if they worried about the standard then really I don't know what to do beacuse getting job in a good company is a big deal in my city...the city itself is vey small....


I think your main concern is job verification. If you have letters and payslips of old company that would be sufficient and I don't think you need worry. Infact those checks may have been done during ACS assessment and a positive ACS result speaks for itself.

If you're worrying about current status then you could do some certification to show you are not idle .. just a thought

I hope your case is finalized soon .. after all the effort you took to switch over to SS.
Best of luck


----------



## sgn051

voddy said:


> well as we were discussing earlier P2 means you r a most wanted person. Your job is in demand and the State is ready to guide you. So there is less burden on the gvnt.. isn't it.?


how come in P2 with 176 subclass :confused2:

P2 has only two (subclass 121, 856)


----------



## neil_

sgn051 said:


> how come in P2 with 176 subclass :confused2:
> 
> P2 has only two (subclass 121, 856)


I think Krish is in P3 (state sponsorship) (earlier P2)?


----------



## Artemisa

ibarry said:


> HI Artemisa.thanks for replying.Just being curious what sort of doc they asked you when you were assigned your CO?Also after how long they ask for your Medical Cert and finally have jour job verfication been done?
> I know am asking you a lot, but am just bit nervous as i have contacted my current and past employer and they have not been contacted yet.
> 
> Thanks


Well, it was REALLY quick, much more than I expected. 
The status changed to 'Application being processed further' last friday. On monday everything (except Meds&Pcc's) was 'MET' and she sent an e-mail requesting them (they gave me 28 to provide them). 

I think that the job verification was not done(i.e., they didn't call my employer). 




voddy said:


> hey,
> I simply love this. it's very difficult for me to check my status here in office. and having to fill those details again and again is so damn tiring specially when the wait is sooo long.
> A BIG THANK to you... well done!!!
> :clap2:


It was a pain to me too. Copying the address, the data, everything else.


----------



## sgn051

Congratulation to All who get visa as CO off-course....:clap2:

Request to All Just give us your precious time to update your status of application if you not changed yet if you do not have access then just reply here some do it behalf of you... and thanks in Advance to share your time with us :clap2:

*now do we have here any one who applied application after 1 July 2011 
on spreadsheet I found only one user... :confused2:
*

just want to do predict how fast process will go... I believe other want to see that tooo


----------



## JohnAnton

Question on being High Risks.

I'm from a High Risk country and I read from forums that DIAC considers security checks heavily (make visa grants take longer for some).

Does me having relatives residing in Australia (my sister and her family) and in the U.S. (my mother) reduce my being "high risk" applicant in any way? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

JohnAnton said:


> Question on being High Risks.
> 
> I'm from a High Risk country and I read from forums that DIAC considers security checks heavily (make visa grants take longer for some).
> 
> Does me having relatives residing in Australia (my sister and her family) and in the U.S. (my mother) reduce my being "high risk" applicant in any way?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Don't worry too much about being an HR applicant. The lengthy external checks seem to be for nationals of the following countries:

1. Pakistan.
2. Iran.
3. Palestine.
4. Some high risk parts of India such as Tamil Nadu.

The case of India is particularly interesting. People from urban areas like Gurgaon, Mumbai etc. are getting quick grants but there is at least one person from Tami Nadu on this very forum who is going through lengthy external checks. So even in the same country we are seeing disparate treatment based on location.


----------



## JohnAnton

^ thanks for your answer leptokurtic.

I was asking because I was thinking of resigning from my work after getting CO and submitting medicals. This is because I need to tender 30 days advance notice in work.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

JohnAnton said:


> ^ thanks for your answer leptokurtic.
> 
> I was asking because I was thinking of resigning from my work after getting CO and submitting medicals. This is because I need to tender 30 days advance notice in work.
> 
> Thanks.


It is *HIGHLY UNADVISABLE* in *ANY AND ALL CIRCUMSTANCES* to make decisions/take actions *BEFORE* you have the visa grant in hand.


----------



## Artemisa

leptokurtic said:


> It is *HIGHLY UNADVISABLE* in *ANY AND ALL CIRCUMSTANCES* to make decisions/take actions *BEFORE* you have the visa grant in hand.


I totally agree with Lepto. 
Everything can change before that.


----------



## JohnAnton

^thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Artemisa

John, 

The PCC and the Medicals are valid for a year. 
The Initial Entry date is based in PCC and Medicals validity (the earliest will determine it). 

It should be nice to resend the PCC's when you do the medicals if you want a longer Initial Entry date.


----------



## neil_

JohnAnton said:


> ^thanks for the advice guys


hey john .. even i am keeping my job only till i grant grant .. will put down my papers the next day after getting it!

so when u apply for a job in oz the interviewer would also know u haven't taken a hasty decision in leaving without the visa in hand


----------



## sgn051

JohnAnton said:


> ^ thanks for your answer leptokurtic.
> 
> I was asking because I was thinking of resigning from my work after getting CO and submitting medicals. This is because I need to tender 30 days advance notice in work.
> 
> Thanks.


John DO NOT DO THAT IN ANY SITUATION.... SOME TIME APPLICATION TOOK more the 3 months to FINISH

GOD MAKE your and all of us Dream come true ... but I come across with two application they stuck in MEDICAL yes in MEDICAL as they did not meet requirements....

better to wait ... rather you regret your decision later ....:confused2:


----------



## JohnAnton

Actually, we want to go to OZ as soon as possible. My sister will give birth before the year ends and it would be great if we can assist her. 

My sister applied in 2009 and got her grant in less than a month after medicals submission.


----------



## JohnAnton

Thanks for the advice guys. I take everything you said into consideration.


----------



## sgn051

JohnAnton said:


> Actually, we want to go to OZ as soon as possible. My sister will give birth before the year ends and it would be great if we can assist her.
> 
> My sister applied in 2009 and got her grant in less than a month after medicals submission.


I am not telling your application take long time but you know ... be in safe side...


----------



## JohnAnton

That's right. It's better safe than sorry


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> That's right. It's better safe than sorry


I agree with others... never know what's the end result before we have some thing in hand, advise you stick around for some time, I wish that doesn't take longer.


----------



## tare

Artemisa said:


> I totally agree with Lepto.
> Everything can change before that.




hi all,
i have been following the thread since 300 post but never replied.thanks specially to voddy for the thread...i have applied in December 21,2010, Code:233211,475 state sponsored but in cat 4 now.

Thought i will get a CO this week but things a slow.i m becoming worried ,waiting for the next week.

voddy update ur sheet with my data


----------



## JohnAnton

Seems like no further CO allocation or grants this week after that "big news" last week.

It's DIAC being DIAC again.


----------



## Guest

JohnAnton said:


> Seems like no further CO allocation or grants this week after that "big news" last week.
> 
> It's DIAC being DIAC again.


They've chewed off a big chunk. I suppose they will take some time to assimilate it before moving on


----------



## krishz

Guys,

spoke to few agents yesterday to decide upon the job issue...some told it's better to get a job and send the offer letter to DIAC and some told just to show as own business i.e just as financial consultant....so guys suggest me which is good....


----------



## krishz

guys when will my routine checks get over and when will I get the grant??????????

it should happen before christmas orelse have to wait for them to finish their long leaves and will be almost 2012 ....omg can't imagine.....


----------



## Maz25

JohnAnton said:


> Actually, we want to go to OZ as soon as possible. My sister will give birth before the year ends and it would be great if we can assist her.
> 
> My sister applied in 2009 and got her grant in less than a month after medicals submission.


I completely agree with the opinions already expressed. I'm sure that you will get your visa but there is no point in being hasty and making decisions that could possibly impact on your life and career negatively. I appreciate that you want to be out of there as soon as possible but it will take you well over 30 days to sort out your move. You'll need to book flights, vacate your apartment or sell your property if you own it/ find a tenant, close off electricity/ water accounts, open banks accounts, ship your belongings, etc - the list is endless but these things do take time.

Additionally, once you have your visa, you can always approach your boss and try to negotiate a shorter notice period - I'm sure that as long as you have completed all the tasks you need to and done a proper handover, your boss will entertain the idea and may possibly agree.


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> guys when will my routine checks get over and when will I get the grant??????????
> 
> it should happen before christmas orelse have to wait for them to finish their long leaves and will be almost 2012 ....omg can't imagine.....


I don't think it will take that long time....


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> spoke to few agents yesterday to decide upon the job issue...some told it's better to get a job and send the offer letter to DIAC and some told just to show as own business i.e just as financial consultant....so guys suggest me which is good....


Job find is easy as compare to show and setup own business....:confused2:


----------



## krishz

sgn051 said:


> Job find is easy as compare to show and setup own business....:confused2:


hi

it's just to show as business if the CO raises a question about the current status of employment...


----------



## Bunyip02

Western Australia have put a few occupations back on there list, so some cat5's will be moving to cat 3, it will slow cat 4's down a little until this new back log is cleared. Just thought I would share this info with you all 


----------



## Kumar9930

*Grant Notification*

Dear All,

*It gives me a immense pleasure to Inform you all that i Got my "Grant Notification" today.*

Hip Hip Hurray...! eace:

I was following this thread since i received 18th March mail...Infact this thread gave me hope and confidence that i would get my VISA very soon and it has become true...Got grant in just 7.5 months....Special thanks to "Voddy" for creating 'Tiny URL' of P3 processing time lines. Voddy please add my name to the list.

Many Thanks to all members of this thread and active participants like Gaurav,Ausimmi,SlimNeo,IninjaN,HermanB,leptokurtic,Lawrence..to name few i remeber..

Here are my time lines:

Date Lodged : 2nd February,2011.
Subclass: 176(Relative).
Code: Develope Programmer - 261312.
18th March mail - Yes
Front loaded - Medicals/PCC

Co: 9th Sep 2011 (Requested Employment evidence/Sponsorship docs)
Docs Sent: 15th Oct 2011
Visa Grant:16th Oct 2011

All the Best for all Who are waiting for their VISA.

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Cheers
Sunil


----------



## Australia_Mania

Artemisa said:


> Well, it was REALLY quick, much more than I expected.
> The status changed to 'Application being processed further' last friday. On monday everything (except Meds&Pcc's) was 'MET' and she sent an e-mail requesting them (they gave me 28 to provide them).
> 
> I think that the job verification was not done(i.e., they didn't call my employer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pain to me too. Copying the address, the data, everything else.



Hi, Artemisa. You mean that all the required documents were MET (except med&pcc) the first day you discovered that your application was beeing processed? And as far I have understood you did not have any calls to your job, right? If I understand you and other users, if one gets a status MET for a job, for example, no further checks are needed (i.e. calls to your job or providing more supporting docs)?


----------



## rajeshv

Kumar9930 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> *It gives me a immense pleasure to Inform you all that i Got my "Grant Notification" today.*
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray...! eace:
> 
> I was following this thread since i received 18th March mail...Infact this thread gave me hope and confidence that i would get my VISA very soon and it has become true...Got grant in just 7.5 months....Special thanks to "Voddy" for creating 'Tiny URL' of P3 processing time lines. Voddy please add my name to the list.
> 
> Many Thanks to all members of this thread and active participants like Gaurav,Ausimmi,SlimNeo,IninjaN,HermanB,leptokurtic,Lawrence..to name few i remeber..
> 
> Here are my time lines:
> 
> Date Lodged : 2nd February,2011.
> Subclass: 176(Relative).
> Code: Develope Programmer - 261312.
> 18th March mail - Yes
> Front loaded - Medicals/PCC
> 
> Co: 9th Sep 2011 (Requested Employment evidence/Sponsorship docs)
> Docs Sent: 15th Oct 2011
> Visa Grant:16th Oct 2011
> 
> All the Best for all Who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Cheers
> Sunil


Congrats Sunil


----------



## krishz

Kumar9930 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> *It gives me a immense pleasure to Inform you all that i Got my "Grant Notification" today.*
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray...! eace:
> 
> I was following this thread since i received 18th March mail...Infact this thread gave me hope and confidence that i would get my VISA very soon and it has become true...Got grant in just 7.5 months....Special thanks to "Voddy" for creating 'Tiny URL' of P3 processing time lines. Voddy please add my name to the list.
> 
> Many Thanks to all members of this thread and active participants like Gaurav,Ausimmi,SlimNeo,IninjaN,HermanB,leptokurtic,Lawrence..to name few i remeber..
> 
> Here are my time lines:
> 
> Date Lodged : 2nd February,2011.
> Subclass: 176(Relative).
> Code: Develope Programmer - 261312.
> 18th March mail - Yes
> Front loaded - Medicals/PCC
> 
> Co: 9th Sep 2011 (Requested Employment evidence/Sponsorship docs)
> Docs Sent: 15th Oct 2011
> Visa Grant:16th Oct 2011
> 
> All the Best for all Who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Cheers
> Sunil




Great Sunil!!!!!!!!! Hearty Congratulation......


----------



## tycsee

Kumar9930 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me a immense pleasure to Inform you all that i Got my "Grant Notification" today.
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray...! eace:
> 
> I was following this thread since i received 18th March mail...Infact this thread gave me hope and confidence that i would get my VISA very soon and it has become true...Got grant in just 7.5 months....Special thanks to "Voddy" for creating 'Tiny URL' of P3 processing time lines. Voddy please add my name to the list.
> 
> Many Thanks to all members of this thread and active participants like Gaurav,Ausimmi,SlimNeo,IninjaN,HermanB,leptokurtic,Lawrence..to name few i remeber..
> 
> Here are my time lines:
> 
> Date Lodged : 2nd February,2011.
> Subclass: 176(Relative).
> Code: Develope Programmer - 261312.
> 18th March mail - Yes
> Front loaded - Medicals/PCC
> 
> Co: 9th Sep 2011 (Requested Employment evidence/Sponsorship docs)
> Docs Sent: 15th Oct 2011
> Visa Grant:16th Oct 2011
> 
> All the Best for all Who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Cheers
> Sunil


Congratulations mate but I think you ve the dates wrong... Can you pl post the correct dates... Cheers n have fun now...


----------



## Guest

Kumar9930 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> *It gives me a immense pleasure to Inform you all that i Got my "Grant Notification" today.*
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray...! eace:
> 
> I was following this thread since i received 18th March mail...Infact this thread gave me hope and confidence that i would get my VISA very soon and it has become true...Got grant in just 7.5 months....Special thanks to "Voddy" for creating 'Tiny URL' of P3 processing time lines. Voddy please add my name to the list.
> 
> Many Thanks to all members of this thread and active participants like Gaurav,Ausimmi,SlimNeo,IninjaN,HermanB,leptokurtic,Lawrence..to name few i remeber..
> 
> Here are my time lines:
> 
> Date Lodged : 2nd February,2011.
> Subclass: 176(Relative).
> Code: Develope Programmer - 261312.
> 18th March mail - Yes
> Front loaded - Medicals/PCC
> 
> Co: 9th Sep 2011 (Requested Employment evidence/Sponsorship docs)
> Docs Sent: 15th Oct 2011
> Visa Grant:16th Oct 2011
> 
> All the Best for all Who are waiting for their VISA.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Cheers
> Sunil


Many congrats man!!! Best of luck for next steps. Keep us all updated about your experience of moving abroad, finding a house and a job. Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Kumar9930

tycsee said:


> Congratulations mate but I think you ve the dates wrong... Can you pl post the correct dates... Cheers n have fun now...


Thanks Tycsee...

Sorry Instead of September i wrote October.

Correct Dates are:

Docs Sent: 15th Sep 2011
Visa Grant: 16th Sep 2011

Regards
Sunil


----------



## Confused_73

Hi guys,

Newbie applicant here

Date Lodged : 2nd september 2011.
Subclass: 175
ACS Code: Analyst Programmer - 261311.


----------



## Kumar9930

leptokurtic said:


> Many congrats man!!! Best of luck for next steps. Keep us all updated about your experience of moving abroad, finding a house and a job. Looking forward to it!!!


Thanks Leptokurtic, Australia Mania, Rajeshv, Krisz..

I am planning to move to Sydney. I will be staying with my brother who sponsored my VISA. Hence i will be relieved from burden of finding home.  All i need is finding out a good job.

Cheers
Sunil


----------



## Bunyip02

:clap2:


Kumar9930 said:


> Thanks Leptokurtic, Australia Mania, Rajeshv, Krisz..
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney. I will be staying with my brother who sponsored my VISA. Hence i will be relieved from burden of finding home.  All i need is finding out a good job.
> 
> :clap2: congrats


----------



## rajeshv

Confused_73 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Newbie applicant here
> 
> Date Lodged : 2nd september 2011.
> Subclass: 175
> ACS Code: Analyst Programmer - 261311.


:welcome:


----------



## voddy

Kumar9930 said:


> Thanks Leptokurtic, Australia Mania, Rajeshv, Krisz..
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney. I will be staying with my brother who sponsored my VISA. Hence i will be relieved from burden of finding home.  All i need is finding out a good job.
> 
> Cheers
> Sunil


Hi Kumar..

Congratulations and cheers!!!! :clap2: :clap2:
Good luck with the new life ahead...


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Please specify occupation in detail.*

Thanks a lot Kumar for sharing your info. We are now positive about fast visa processing.

I applied FS 176 / VIC /App on 24th June 11 / Analyst Programmer (Dot Net) /

I am worried as state VIC is now not sponsoring ICT Occupations.

Question > Are you Java /Siebel/Oracle E Business developer ? 
as these are in High Demand in NSW.


Please answer.


Thanks
Rakesh Patel









Kumar9930 said:


> Thanks Leptokurtic, Australia Mania, Rajeshv, Krisz..
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney. I will be staying with my brother who sponsored my VISA. Hence i will be relieved from burden of finding home.  All i need is finding out a good job.
> 
> Cheers
> Sunil


----------



## smelf1

Some good news today we had a CO allocated. Medicals booked for all 3 of us for next Friday and Garda reports on the way.

We applied for a Family Sponsored 176 on the 27th Jan 2011.


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats Kumar and Smelf

Kumar's visa granted and immediately smelf1 case handled... both 176 visa family sponsered applicants.... if it is so then next could be the case of another 176 family sponsered applicant... in that case who's next... just a prediction.... mine is on march 1st first week any body in between?

wish smelf1's case end up on a happy note followed by many...

Jeevan


----------



## haseeb85uk

Hey plz help me guys..i visited united states from 18th aug to 8th sep and now back in my home country...i was just going through the immi website and found out form 929 for change of contact details.. i hadnt notified the deptt in advance..i dont have a co yet...is it a big mistake that i made? or nothing to be worried about?..plz reply anyone


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi ,

I don't thinks you should worry for this. 

Please upload or Send your Us visa Stamp Page color copy,so they will not go for External security check Or will be easy for you, will not take much time.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



haseeb85uk said:


> Hey plz help me guys..i visited united states from 18th aug to 8th sep and now back in my home country...i was just going through the immi website and found out form 929 for change of contact details.. i hadnt notified the deptt in advance..i dont have a co yet...is it a big mistake that i made? or nothing to be worried about?..plz reply anyone


----------



## Artemisa

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, Artemisa. You mean that all the required documents were MET (except med&pcc) the first day you discovered that your application was beeing processed? And as far I have understood you did not have any calls to your job, right? If I understand you and other users, if one gets a status MET for a job, for example, no further checks are needed (i.e. calls to your job or providing more supporting docs)?


Yes, when I found out that I really have a CO (when I received the e-mail), everything else was 'MET'. No calls to my job, and I hope no further checks will be needed. I hope!


----------



## haseeb85uk

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I don't thinks you should worry for this.
> 
> Please upload or Send your Us visa Stamp Page color copy,so they will not go for External security check Or will be easy for you, will not take much time.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Thank you Rakesh...but i will change it in updated form 80 and not mention in any change in circumstances or correction of errors form..do u think it will b fine?


----------



## aeon

omigosh...

i still don't have a CO. 176 family sponsored online lodged jan 31 2011. Received the 18th March mail... when can i expect allocation????


----------



## aeon

leptokurtic said:


> It is *HIGHLY UNADVISABLE* in *ANY AND ALL CIRCUMSTANCES* to make decisions/take actions *BEFORE* you have the visa grant in hand.


Very right!

My recent job is very critical to the company I am in right now. The job is specialized and I am the only one trained to do it. The trainors come from a far country. With how DIAC is processing applications, looks like I may get feedback within this year (jan 2011 applicant). So once I get the result, that's the time I'm gonna make any actions with my current employment. This is most favorable to me... As to the job being specialized, come on, my employer will find a way... and they must... but i'm gonna bring justice, you know, leaving maybe 60 days after notice of leaving. So they have ample time for the transition. But for now, HOPING for POSITIVE results... Pray for me.


----------



## raw007

aeon said:


> omigosh...
> 
> i still don't have a CO. 176 family sponsored online lodged jan 31 2011. Received the 18th March mail... when can i expect allocation????[/QUOT
> 
> Same here, 176 relative sponsor dec 21, 2010 but yet dont have a CO.Hopefully by the end of next week.


----------



## aeon

raw007 said:


> aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigosh...
> 
> i still don't have a CO. 176 family sponsored online lodged jan 31 2011. Received the 18th March mail... when can i expect allocation????[/QUOT
> 
> Same here, 176 relative sponsor dec 21, 2010 but yet dont have a CO.Hopefully by the end of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> did you receive the march 18 email?
Click to expand...


----------



## raw007

aeon said:


> raw007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you receive the march 18 email?
> 
> 
> 
> no I've not received march 18 mail. No Med and PCC too.
Click to expand...


----------



## thankyou

aeon said:


> raw007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you receive the march 18 email?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied 8th dec 2010-relative sponsor, no CO yet
> . but hopefully next week
Click to expand...


----------



## tare

*voddy*

could u add aeon,raw and thankyou 2 ur sheet.the more the people its more easy 2 anticipate.gud luck 2 u, ninja,herman,lawrance,amer 2 keep us updated.......


----------



## Eugenekam

*Employer Nomination Scheme?*

I am a civil engineer who have come from Malaysia in Dec 2009 and working in Mining engineering consultancy services in Brisbane. I am here with 457. However, I am sensing that my employer is not likely to sponsor for my PR application and I am not able to make it on my own because my migration agent has assessed that I don't have enough points 15 points less). I still have another year of my current VISA before I go back to the employer and ask officially if they would re-consider. Alternatively, I can look for another job who will sponsor my PR. Does anybody know if there is any case before that employer will straight away provide PR sponsorship when employing?


----------



## voddy

tare said:


> could u add aeon,raw and thankyou 2 ur sheet.the more the people its more easy 2 anticipate.gud luck 2 u, ninja,herman,lawrance,amer 2 keep us updated.......


mmm.. I think anyone is allowed to and most welcome to enter their own data in our sheet. Then it'd be easier less mistakes...

so all are welcome!

cheers!!! :clap2:


----------



## Maz25

Eugenekam said:


> I am a civil engineer who have come from Malaysia in Dec 2009 and working in Mining engineering consultancy services in Brisbane. I am here with 457. However, I am sensing that my employer is not likely to sponsor for my PR application and I am not able to make it on my own because my migration agent has assessed that I don't have enough points 15 points less). I still have another year of my current VISA before I go back to the employer and ask officially if they would re-consider. Alternatively, I can look for another job who will sponsor my PR. Does anybody know if there is any case before that employer will straight away provide PR sponsorship when employing?


Most employers are quite reluctant to offer PR from Day 1. Most will expect you to work your probation period on a temporary visa and if you are both happy at the end of this trial period, then on the basis that the employer is happy to do this, they will apply for PR.

Has your employer actually said that they are not prepared to sponsor your PR visa? What reasons did they give? Once you understand the reasons behind their refusal, maybe you can work with them to find a compromise so that you both get what you want.

Have you considered state sponsorship or would you still not qualify? Push comes to shove, you may have to consider changing jobs or moving to a new state where you can get state sponsorship therefore meet the points threshold.

Good luck


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi guys! Can anyone of you give me a hint if it's strongly recommended to provide a bank statement. I have already attached my work references, tax references (that I paid taxes within 12 months before I lodged) and a reference confirming that I paid contributions to the Pension Fund and social securities. So, I do not know if it is woth providing a bank statement because I need to translate it and it'll show the same information as the previous attached docs.


----------



## Bunyip02

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi guys! Can anyone of you give me a hint if it's strongly recommended to provide a bank statement. I have already attached my work references, tax references (that I paid taxes within 12 months before I lodged) and a reference confirming that I paid contributions to the Pension Fund and social securities. So, I do not know if it is woth providing a bank statement because I need to translate it and it'll show the same information as the previous attached docs.


My Agent did not ask me to provide bank statements, only work reference, p60's and payslips for the amount of years were claiming for.

That's not to say that co won't ask for it at a later date, but I think for now you will be ok. Make sure you send pay slips though.


----------



## Maz25

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi guys! Can anyone of you give me a hint if it's strongly recommended to provide a bank statement. I have already attached my work references, tax references (that I paid taxes within 12 months before I lodged) and a reference confirming that I paid contributions to the Pension Fund and social securities. So, I do not know if it is woth providing a bank statement because I need to translate it and it'll show the same information as the previous attached docs.


It's advisable to provide as many documents as possible to support your case. Normally though, if you have provided payslips, they should be sufficient, unless the CO thinks otherwise.

I provided bank statements for one job but that was because my then employer did not provide payslips. For all other jobs, I submitted payslips only (plus contract, correspondence with company, etc but no bank statements)


----------



## aeon

thankyou said:


> aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied 8th dec 2010-relative sponsor, no CO yet
> . but hopefully next week
> 
> 
> 
> oh... we're both in the philippines waiting... i hope we get positive decisions before the year ends.
Click to expand...


----------



## calligula

hi everybody. by the late allocation of my case officer, do you think if my external check has been finished or not?


----------



## Australia_Mania

Bunyip02, Maz25 thanks for clarification. I do appreciate advice.)))


----------



## Lidsy

Hello all,

I'm a newbie and have been reading all the posts to catch up on timelines etc... congratulations to everyone who has their visa's and hopefully our time will come quick... i've only been waiting 5 months for a CO and I feel there is still a long way to go!

Anyways... my details are as follows:

Visa Category: 175 (e-loadged)
Applied On : 11th April, 2011
Occupation : Accountant

Going by the forum I'm hopinng we will be allocated a CO by the end of the year, and thinking that we should get our medicals and checks done before then? Any advice? 

xxx


----------



## rajeshv

Lidsy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a newbie and have been reading all the posts to catch up on timelines etc... congratulations to everyone who has their visa's and hopefully our time will come quick... i've only been waiting 5 months for a CO and I feel there is still a long way to go!
> 
> Anyways... my details are as follows:
> 
> Visa Category: 175 (e-loadged)
> Applied On : 11th April, 2011
> Occupation : Accountant
> 
> Going by the forum I'm hopinng we will be allocated a CO by the end of the year, and thinking that we should get our medicals and checks done before then? Any advice?
> 
> xxx


:welcome:

I lodged my 175 offshore a month ahead of yours and I'm currently applying for checks and medicals, hoping that I will get a CO in next couple of months.


----------



## tare

thankyou said:


> aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied 8th dec 2010-relative sponsor, no CO yet
> . but hopefully next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope a direct grant for u on monday.....ie tomorrow...let u know any good news
Click to expand...


----------



## Maz25

I applied in March and I'm in the process of getting my PCCs together. I applied for my UK PCC earlier this month and it came back with my name mispelt and I had to get a new one (haven't received it yet) but taking into account the time it took to apply for the PCC, processing time, courier/ delivery time, it'll be a whole month by the time I receive the corrected PCC. It would drive me nuts if I was assigned a CO and I then had to go through all this. 

Applied for the UAE one a week ago and still waiting for it and that's a local delivery and it's taking a while!!

I'm leaving the UAE soon and according to my agent, the PCC can be valid for longer if you do not return to the country in question after the PCC is issued.


----------



## raw007

I was reading this forum comments and suddenly felt a shake; it was 6.8 magnitude in kathmandu. Unfortunately 3 died due to collapse of British embassy wall. It was quiet scary


----------



## calligula

i hope they do as they vowed and let all applicants who lodged 2010 have their visa until 30 dec. 2011. but im a bit worried. 
good luck every bodey


----------



## calligula

hi everybody. by the late allocation of my case officer, do you think if my external check has been finished or not?


----------



## Artemisa

raw007 said:


> I was reading this forum comments and suddenly felt a shake; it was 6.8 magnitude in kathmandu. Unfortunately 3 died due to collapse of British embassy wall. It was quiet scary



And how are the things now?


----------



## voddy

raw007 said:


> I was reading this forum comments and suddenly felt a shake; it was 6.8 magnitude in kathmandu. Unfortunately 3 died due to collapse of British embassy wall. It was quiet scary


 ohh I'm really sorry to hear that. 

In fact this reassures, 'not getting the visa on time' is not the worst thing on earth that can happen...

hwell:


----------



## sgn051

raw007 said:


> I was reading this forum comments and suddenly felt a shake; it was 6.8 magnitude in kathmandu. Unfortunately 3 died due to collapse of British embassy wall. It was quiet scary


:shocked:
I had one earth shake long back... about 6.7 .... GOD do not give such experiencer to any one .... 

Hope you will not get any more after shake.... which generally happend ... but make your self same bro...

:shocked:


----------



## krishz

Guys,

Another week with ful of hope...........

Good luck for eveyone..........


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Another week with ful of hope...........
> 
> Good luck for eveyone..........


Good luck buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auriko1976

Dear Team,

Can anyone help to answer which Priority am I?

Subclass : 475 (Relative Sponsor).
Applied Date: 11-May-2011
AZNSCO : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
State : Melbourne (As my first-cousin lived there as Australian Citizen)
Medical Done/ Finalized : 01-Aug-2011 
CO : Still Waiting

I thought I am under Priority 4 which DIAC doing for those Dec 2010 applicants.
Am I in priority 4 ?
Kindly reply me.

with many thanks.

Auriko


----------



## voddy

Auriko1976 said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> Can anyone help to answer which Priority am I?
> 
> Subclass : 475 (Relative Sponsor).
> Applied Date: 11-May-2011
> AZNSCO : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> State : Melbourne (As my first-cousin lived there as Australian Citizen)
> Medical Done/ Finalized : 01-Aug-2011
> CO : Still Waiting
> 
> I thought I am under Priority 4 which DIAC doing for those Dec 2010 applicants.
> Am I in priority 4 ?
> Kindly reply me.
> 
> with many thanks.
> 
> Auriko


Yes. You are P4


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi... 

No updates from last friday... only thursday one got grant and the other got CO i guess...

Jeevan


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> Hi...
> 
> No updates from last friday... only thursday one got grant and the other got CO i guess...
> 
> Jeevan


yes its getting really board... unbearable


----------



## Guest

Experience shows that just as we are starting to disbelieve in DIAC's processing efficiency, they come back with a twister and surprises everyone. I have learnt to trust DIAC. Don't worry people, if DIAC continues at the current pace, I predict March people will get COs starting late October. Cheer up!!!


----------



## neil_

leptokurtic said:


> Experience shows that just as we are starting to disbelieve in DIAC's processing efficiency, they come back with a twister and surprises everyone. I have learnt to trust DIAC. Don't worry people, if DIAC continues at the current pace, I predict March people will get COs starting late October. Cheer up!!!


totally agree with you .. between oct end and nov beginning we'll start seeing CO allocations for mar-11 applicants .. all the best!


----------



## amer

leptokurtic said:


> Experience shows that just as we are starting to disbelieve in DIAC's processing efficiency, they come back with a twister and surprises everyone. I have learnt to trust DIAC. Don't worry people, if DIAC continues at the current pace, I predict March people will get COs starting late October. Cheer up!!!


And just when you start putting trust on them they will start to slow down again. My guess is they would take 2-3 months to clear Dec Jan and Feb.:spit:


----------



## rg1prasad

oh god i might become impatient by then...


----------



## aarkay

*Please advice....before I apply for DIAC*

Finally,

I got a positive ACS result as a "Software Engineer" and will put up the the DIAC application soon....

In the mean while since I applied and got my +ve ACS result....new issues have popped up in last 2.5 months.........

1) I have been promoted, so some new documents - new information to be submitted. 
2) My passport was to expire in 8 months time, my company forced me to get it renewed so that company can apply for a visa on my new passport..


I do not know what to do about the second one specially.....I do not have a valid passport as of now, and new one can take about a month to come....did not apply in Tatkaal (those in India will understand)...should I wait for that to come....or can I go ahead and apply for DIAC?...will DIAC accept that information?........my IELTS score of 7.5(8,8,7,7) expire in 7th Novemeber 2011, I have to apply before that.....


Please guide me what to do for these two problems..?

Thanks ....


----------



## voddy

aarkay said:


> Finally,
> 
> I got a positive ACS result as a "Software Engineer" and will put up the the DIAC application soon....
> 
> In the mean while since I applied and got my +ve ACS result....new issues have popped up in last 2.5 months.........
> 
> 1) I have been promoted, so some new documents - new information to be submitted.
> 2) My passport was to expire in 8 months time, my company forced me to get it renewed so that company can apply for a visa on my new passport..
> 
> 
> I do not know what to do about the second one specially.....I do not have a valid passport as of now, and new one can take about a month to come....did not apply in Tatkaal (those in India will understand)...should I wait for that to come....or can I go ahead and apply for DIAC?...will DIAC accept that information?........my IELTS score of 7.5(8,8,7,7) expire in 7th Novemeber 2011, I have to apply before that.....
> 
> 
> Please guide me what to do for these two problems..?
> 
> Thanks ....


Can't you withdraw the existing passport application and apply a one day service? 
there should be a quicker way to get that done. Quicker the better.


----------



## neil_

aarkay said:


> Finally,
> 
> I got a positive ACS result as a "Software Engineer" and will put up the the DIAC application soon....
> 
> In the mean while since I applied and got my +ve ACS result....new issues have popped up in last 2.5 months.........
> 
> 1) I have been promoted, so some new documents - new information to be submitted.
> 2) My passport was to expire in 8 months time, my company forced me to get it renewed so that company can apply for a visa on my new passport..
> 
> 
> I do not know what to do about the second one specially.....I do not have a valid passport as of now, and new one can take about a month to come....did not apply in Tatkaal (those in India will understand)...should I wait for that to come....or can I go ahead and apply for DIAC?...will DIAC accept that information?........my IELTS score of 7.5(8,8,7,7) expire in 7th Novemeber 2011, I have to apply before that.....
> 
> 
> Please guide me what to do for these two problems..?
> 
> Thanks ....



If you've applied for a new passport the old one won't be invalidated till the new passport comes into effect.

Also when you're submitting the visa application you only need to give photocopy of your passport so it's ok to provide the current one .. when you get the new passport you can fill the form for change of passport (form 929 i think)

as for your promotion it's not an issue by any means  .. you can submit the visa appl with the new info .. 

good luck!


----------



## Guest

aarkay said:


> Finally,
> 
> I got a positive ACS result as a "Software Engineer" and will put up the the DIAC application soon....
> 
> In the mean while since I applied and got my +ve ACS result....new issues have popped up in last 2.5 months.........
> 
> 1) I have been promoted, so some new documents - new information to be submitted.
> 2) My passport was to expire in 8 months time, my company forced me to get it renewed so that company can apply for a visa on my new passport..
> 
> 
> I do not know what to do about the second one specially.....I do not have a valid passport as of now, and new one can take about a month to come....did not apply in Tatkaal (those in India will understand)...should I wait for that to come....or can I go ahead and apply for DIAC?...will DIAC accept that information?........my IELTS score of 7.5(8,8,7,7) expire in 7th Novemeber 2011, I have to apply before that.....
> 
> 
> Please guide me what to do for these two problems..?
> 
> Thanks ....


There is no problem at all. You will simply need to provide updated reference letter - DIAC will do its own assessment of your experience. About the passport, just upload the receipt you have got and in the online system just write a short explanation why you can't upload passport at once. Then as soon as you get it, upload the passport scan. Best of luck!!!


----------



## rg1prasad

Hello Aarkay, 

You need to waste your time @ passport office for 3 or 4 days... you have to meet ADO in the passport office with a any MLA letter stating that passport is urgent for you. This letter helps you to meet ADO, from there proceedings on your application will take priority. Only thing is that you need to provide proof of urgency...

Apart from that you can lodge the application with old passport and once you receive the new passport you can add it to your application. This will not effect you in any way...

Jeevan


----------



## Guest

neil_ said:


> If you've applied for a new passport the old one won't be invalidated till the new passport comes into effect.
> 
> Also when you're submitting the visa application you only need to give photocopy of your passport so it's ok to provide the current one .. when you get the new passport you can fill the form for change of passport (form 929 i think)
> 
> as for your promotion it's not an issue by any means  .. you can submit the visa appl with the new info ..
> 
> good luck!


Here in Pakistan they stamp the passport with 'Cancelled' as soon as we lodge the application for the new one


----------



## voddy

leptokurtic said:


> Here in Pakistan they stamp the passport with 'Cancelled' as soon as we lodge the application for the new one


One second! he says he is going to renew the passport, just to extend the validity. This will not change the existing Bio page isn't it?


----------



## neil_

leptokurtic said:


> Here in Pakistan they stamp the passport with 'Cancelled' as soon as we lodge the application for the new one


ah .. maybe they do it here as well .. but if you have photocopies without the 'canceled' stamp then theoretically one can still submit the visa appln since no external checks wud be done at this stage ..

@aarkay can choose which option works best


----------



## Guest

voddy said:


> One second! he says he is going to renew the passport, just to extend the validity. This will not change the existing Bio page isn't it?


Here it would cause the passport number to change. So technically you would be uploading a bogus passport number. Uh oh, this reminds me, if aarkay hasn't lodged the application already, the online application from will require a current passport number. And if the passport has been cancelled, it would not be very correct. If they find out later, it might lead to problems...


----------



## aarkay

Yes actually, they have Cancelled the current one...they have stamped it as Cancelled....so factually speaking....I do not have a valid passport these-days.....

though I do have a scanned/xerox copy of my passport...without the cancelled stamp on it...

The system here is very cruel...it is difficult to get the passport application changed now..... I am just thinking what to do....I will visit the passport office...but I believe that will be of no avail...I applied for a new passport on 14th sep 2011......

my company had asked me to get the pp renewed.....and I thought the ACS result will come in 12 weeks or more...but it came in 8 weeks i.e. today....now I have ACS letter, with NO paspport....the real problem is IELTS score's 24 months expire on 7th Novemeber.....it will be just bad luck if my passport does not arrive before that...I do not want to give IELTS again....spending another $150 on it....and risk of not getting 7 in each module....currently I have that....



leptokurtic said:


> Here it would cause the passport number to change. So technically you would be uploading a bogus passport number. Uh oh, this reminds me, if aarkay hasn't lodged the application already, the online application from will require a current passport number. And if the passport has been cancelled, it would not be very correct. If they find out later, it might lead to problems...


----------



## neil_

aarkay said:


> Yes actually, they have Cancelled the current one...they have stamped it as Cancelled....so factually speaking....I do not have a valid passport these-days.....
> 
> though I do have a scanned/xerox copy of my passport...without the cancelled stamp on it...
> 
> The system here is very cruel...it is difficult to get the passport application changed now..... I am just thinking what to do....I will visit the passport office...but I believe that will be of no avail...I applied for a new passport on 14th sep 2011......
> 
> my company had asked me to get the pp renewed.....and I thought the ACS result will come in 12 weeks or more...but it came in 8 weeks i.e. today....now I have ACS letter, with NO paspport....the real problem is IELTS score's 24 months expire on 7th Novemeber.....it will be just bad luck if my passport does not arrive before that...I do not want to give IELTS again....spending another $150 on it....and risk of not getting 7 in each module....currently I have that....



after lodging the passport app you have to wait ~45 days .. cud less or more so that's a risk

my guess is if you're providing photocopies of your old passport at this point in time it won't be a problem .. it's unlikely they will look at ur app this soon

and then if u can attach to the visa app a letter from passport office stating that your passport has been cancelled for renewal purposes then that may also help

see what options work out best for you


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Meanwhile Prepare Other things*

Hi Aarkay,

I also renewed my passport, you should wait.new passport will come within 20-25 days. I also got cancel on all page of old passport.Hope you get passport soon.
if you have some relative or agent in passport office you can do fast processing one my friend did so by paying some small bribe. even he was not done fast processing. he got in a week.

But mean while be ready with all docs scanned color copy or True copy to upload in online system. fill your application online.later you can change your passport details. get Max limit credit card to pay online.

Best luck Aarkay.

Thanks
RakeshPatel





aarkay said:


> Yes actually, they have Cancelled the current one...they have stamped it as Cancelled....so factually speaking....I do not have a valid passport these-days.....
> 
> though I do have a scanned/xerox copy of my passport...without the cancelled stamp on it...
> 
> The system here is very cruel...it is difficult to get the passport application changed now..... I am just thinking what to do....I will visit the passport office...but I believe that will be of no avail...I applied for a new passport on 14th sep 2011......
> 
> my company had asked me to get the pp renewed.....and I thought the ACS result will come in 12 weeks or more...but it came in 8 weeks i.e. today....now I have ACS letter, with NO paspport....the real problem is IELTS score's 24 months expire on 7th Novemeber.....it will be just bad luck if my passport does not arrive before that...I do not want to give IELTS again....spending another $150 on it....and risk of not getting 7 in each module....currently I have that....


----------



## aarkay

Thanks guys, 

I will visit the PP office in couple of days...and see if the application can be converted to Tatkaal(quickie)....if not then will wait till 25-30 Oct.....else will apply with old PP number....and later send the new PP number to DIAC......IELTS expires on 7th Nov.....no point spending another 150 on IELTS and risking the proficient score......

thank you all...



RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Aarkay,
> 
> I also renewed my passport, you should wait.new passport will come within 20-25 days. I also got cancel on all page of old passport.Hope you get passport soon.
> if you have some relative or agent in passport office you can do fast processing one my friend did so by paying some small bribe. even he was not done fast processing. he got in a week.
> 
> But mean while be ready with all docs scanned color copy or True copy to upload in online system. fill your application online.later you can change your passport details. get Max limit credit card to pay online.
> 
> Best luck Aarkay.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


----------



## voddy

aarkay said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I will visit the PP office in couple of days...and see if the application can be converted to Tatkaal(quickie)....if not then will wait till 25-30 Oct.....else will apply with old PP number....and later send the new PP number to DIAC......IELTS expires on 7th Nov.....no point spending another 150 on IELTS and risking the proficient score......
> 
> thank you all...


Good luck!


----------



## JohnAnton

Lols. no news monday.


----------



## skalman

*pre-grant*

Got pre-grant letter today. Applied 15th Jan and had no contact at all from CO before this. Document checklist still says required on everything...


(and no I'm not an expat in armenia... apparently I did a mistake when I signed up and now I can't change it)


----------



## rg1prasad

Oh Great... Congrats... Who cares whether the documents in required state when you have got Pre Grant letter....

Jeevan


----------



## rg1prasad

I think no one realized that skalman got Pre-grant letter... come on guys... cheer up for skalman...


----------



## rajeshv

skalman said:


> Got pre-grant letter today. Applied 15th Jan and had no contact at all from CO before this. Document checklist still says required on everything...
> 
> (and no I'm not an expat in armenia... apparently I did a mistake when I signed up and now I can't change it)


Congratulations dude. Have fun. Mind sharing your occupation, lodgement date & visa?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bogdan84

skalman said:


> Got pre-grant letter today. Applied 15th Jan and had no contact at all from CO before this. Document checklist still says required on everything...
> 
> 
> (and no I'm not an expat in armenia... apparently I did a mistake when I signed up and now I can't change it)


Congrats for the grant, skalman! 

There was also another grant today for 14th Feb applicant. I think I lodged my application too early as they seemed to have jumped over the beginning of January 

Visa Applications February 2011 (merged threads) - Page 3 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## Australia_Mania

Guys, does any difference exist between pre-grant letter and grant notification?


----------



## Artemisa

Australia_Mania, 

When a grant letter is issue, you must be outside of Australia (if you applied for 175 or 176). So, if you are current living in Australia, they send you a 'pre-grant letter', so you can leave Australia for a few days before receiving the grant letter.


----------



## Australia_Mania

10x, Artemisa. It goes that skalman is now residing in AU ?!


----------



## Artemisa

As his location says 'Sydney' and he received a pre-grant letter, I guess so


----------



## Australia_Mania

Artemisa said:


> As his location says 'Sydney' and he received a pre-grant letter, I guess so


Mmmm, did not pay attention at this detail, just at Armenia :confused2:


----------



## haseeb85uk

I am 16th april 11 applicant. Im planning to frontload medicals.somebody plz clearify the doctors need to knw ur co before sending ur med results.?or irrespective of whether u have co or not, doctors will send it to sydney?coz somebody told me dat doctors tend to give back the result to u if u dont have co.is dat true?

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## Artemisa

haseeb85uk, 
There is no need to have a CO to frontload the medicals or PCC. 

But you are from Pakistan. It's not uncommon to see people from Pakistan going to external checks, which can take up to 18 months. Or more. 

The medicals and PCC are only valid for 12 months (and the oldest one defines the initial entry date). I advise not to frontload your medicals.


----------



## rajeshv

Any updates from those who have been assigned a CO earlier this month?


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> haseeb85uk,
> There is no need to have a CO to frontload the medicals or PCC.
> 
> But you are from Pakistan. It's not uncommon to see people from Pakistan going to external checks, which can take up to 18 months. Or more.
> 
> The medicals and PCC are only valid for 12 months (and the oldest one defines the initial entry date). I advise not to frontload your medicals.


I agree 100% with Artemisa.


----------



## voddy

congratulations skalman for getting the grant!


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi All...

In the spread sheet I could see Jeny and Muralip has got CO's long back and yet they didn't get Grant letter... What could be the reason? 

Jeevan


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All...
> 
> In the spread sheet I could see Jeny and Muralip has got CO's long back and yet they didn't get Grant letter... What could be the reason?
> 
> Jeevan


May be they have gotten by now. We wouldn't know unless they update the forum. :confused2:


----------



## haseeb85uk

Thanks artemisa and leptocurtic

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## haseeb85uk

leptokurtic said:


> I agree 100% with Artemisa.


Leptocurtic u r frm khi right? can u send me ur numb in private? Needed to discuss with u

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## haseeb85uk

Artemisa said:


> haseeb85uk,
> There is no need to have a CO to frontload the medicals or PCC.
> 
> But you are from Pakistan. It's not uncommon to see people from Pakistan going to external checks, which can take up to 18 months. Or more.
> 
> The medicals and PCC are only valid for 12 months (and the oldest one defines the initial entry date). I advise not to frontload your medicals.


Thank you artemisa for the advice

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## Guest

skalman said:


> Got pre-grant letter today. Applied 15th Jan and had no contact at all from CO before this. Document checklist still says required on everything...
> 
> 
> (and no I'm not an expat in armenia... apparently I did a mistake when I signed up and now I can't change it)


Many congrats!!! Wish you best of luck in the future as well :clap2:


----------



## mohit2903

Congrax for getting the grant!!


----------



## alfiat

Hi everyone. Would like to update all of you that I have also received my grant yesterday - 19 Sep. 

It took about 1 week for the CO to finalize my case after PCC was submitted. 

To all those who are still waiting... Good luck. Your turn will come soon.


----------



## voddy

alfiat said:


> Hi everyone. Would like to update all of you that I have also received my grant yesterday - 19 Sep.
> 
> It took about 1 week for the CO to finalize my case after PCC was submitted.
> 
> To all those who are still waiting... Good luck. Your turn will come soon.


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats Alfiat...


----------



## rajeshv

alfiat said:


> Hi everyone. Would like to update all of you that I have also received my grant yesterday - 19 Sep.
> 
> It took about 1 week for the CO to finalize my case after PCC was submitted.
> 
> To all those who are still waiting... Good luck. Your turn will come soon.


Congrats @Alfiat - Good luck for the future. :clap2:


----------



## neil_

alfiat said:


> Hi everyone. Would like to update all of you that I have also received my grant yesterday - 19 Sep.
> 
> It took about 1 week for the CO to finalize my case after PCC was submitted.
> 
> To all those who are still waiting... Good luck. Your turn will come soon.


congrats to both @alfiat and @skalman!


----------



## mohit2903

Heartwarming wishes to both of you for ur visa grant... The real battle starts now!!


----------



## Bunyip02

congrats to both @alfiat and @skalman!:clap2:


----------



## skalman

rajeshv said:


> Congratulations dude. Have fun. Mind sharing your occupation, lodgement date & visa?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Thanks everyone!
I'm a software developer (Developer programmer) and applied for 175 visa 15th January of this year. Got the 18th March email. 

My details are in the spreadsheet, I see someone already update it with grant date, thanks for that!


----------



## denni_boy

*got mail from co*

Hi everybody,
I have applied during the month of Feb. Today I got a mail from my CO.
I did not receive the March-18 mail.
My Co has asked me to go ahead and do medicals and PCC.
I had two questions.

a)Would my job verfication and everything have been done.

b) Secondly I needed some clarification on the PCC procedure. I am working in Bangalore State. And I plan to do my PCC at my native. Is it necessary that we have to be at our native(Kerala) during the verification process. 
How long does the PCC process take ?

GSM applie: 11-FEb: CO:Sept 20/2011: No MArch 18-mail


----------



## rg1prasad

Hello Denni_boy... Congrats for getting a CO:clap2::clap2::clap2:. You can apply either in Kerala or Bangalore. I prefer you to take tatkal(quicker) process, as process might go slow in normal way. If the case officer is satisfied with the documents provided by you then he will not do any checks further. 

Jeevan 



denni_boy said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied during the month of Feb. Today I got a mail from my CO.
> I did not receive the March-18 mail.
> My Co has asked me to go ahead and do medicals and PCC.
> I had two questions.
> 
> a)Would my job verfication and everything have been done.
> 
> b) Secondly I needed some clarification on the PCC procedure. I am working in Bangalore State. And I plan to do my PCC at my native. Is it necessary that we have to be at our native(Kerala) during the verification process.
> How long does the PCC process take ?
> 
> GSM applie: 11-FEb: CO:Sept 20/2011: No MArch 18-mail


----------



## JohnAnton

so the official DIAC update is now somewhere within December 20103

and the unofficial DIAC movement is within the months of Jan-Feb 2011. 

Great.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Buddy !

I did PCC in Gujarat , 
you required to go police commissioner with your latest photographs & passport copies , you need to fill form, then they will return you or by courier(can ask for fast processing) one written paper with your photograph attached. you have to submit this original paper in passport office with form & passport,passport office will take your passport and courier you. they will stamp in your passport that you are ok with AUS. you have to be present in this all case and at courier time.

They did like this for me in Gujarat , I don't know what's the process in your case.

Thanks
RakeshPatel







denni_boy said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied during the month of Feb. Today I got a mail from my CO.
> I did not receive the March-18 mail.
> My Co has asked me to go ahead and do medicals and PCC.
> I had two questions.
> 
> a)Would my job verfication and everything have been done.
> 
> b) Secondly I needed some clarification on the PCC procedure. I am working in Bangalore State. And I plan to do my PCC at my native. Is it necessary that we have to be at our native(Kerala) during the verification process.
> How long does the PCC process take ?
> 
> GSM applie: 11-FEb: CO:Sept 20/2011: No MArch 18-mail


----------



## voddy

denni_boy said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied during the month of Feb. Today I got a mail from my CO.
> I did not receive the March-18 mail.
> My Co has asked me to go ahead and do medicals and PCC.
> I had two questions.
> 
> a)Would my job verfication and everything have been done.
> 
> b) Secondly I needed some clarification on the PCC procedure. I am working in Bangalore State. And I plan to do my PCC at my native. Is it necessary that we have to be at our native(Kerala) during the verification process.
> How long does the PCC process take ?
> 
> GSM applie: 11-FEb: CO:Sept 20/2011: No MArch 18-mail


hi 
many congrats over the Co allocation :clap2: 
Finally some good news for the week.
bdw, what's your occupation?

p.s. I think your verification are done by now.


----------



## denni_boy

thanks everybody. 
My occupation is Software Engineer


----------



## krishz

congrats to alfiat, skalman and denni_boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnAnton

denni_boy said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied during the month of Feb. Today I got a mail from my CO.
> I did not receive the March-18 mail.
> My Co has asked me to go ahead and do medicals and PCC.
> I had two questions.
> 
> a)Would my job verfication and everything have been done.
> 
> b) Secondly I needed some clarification on the PCC procedure. I am working in Bangalore State. And I plan to do my PCC at my native. Is it necessary that we have to be at our native(Kerala) during the verification process.
> How long does the PCC process take ?
> 
> GSM applie: 11-FEb: CO:Sept 20/2011: No MArch 18-mail


Hi Denni,

Thanks for sharing your details. This gives us 2011 applicants great hope.:clap2:

BTW, you applied for 175 or 176?


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> Hi Denni,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your details. This gives us 2011 applicants great hope.:clap2:
> 
> BTW, you applied for 175 or 176?


175. he appears as dennis_boy in our sheet. took some time to figure out


----------



## rajeshv

skalman said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I'm a software developer (Developer programmer) and applied for 175 visa 15th January of this year. Got the 18th March email.
> 
> My details are in the spreadsheet, I see someone already update it with grant date, thanks for that!


Thanks for that! And good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajeshv

denni_boy said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied during the month of Feb. Today I got a mail from my CO.
> I did not receive the March-18 mail.
> My Co has asked me to go ahead and do medicals and PCC.
> I had two questions.
> 
> a)Would my job verfication and everything have been done.
> 
> b) Secondly I needed some clarification on the PCC procedure. I am working in Bangalore State. And I plan to do my PCC at my native. Is it necessary that we have to be at our native(Kerala) during the verification process.
> How long does the PCC process take ?
> 
> GSM applie: 11-FEb: CO:Sept 20/2011: No MArch 18-mail


First of all congrats for getting a CO and wish you good luck with the rest of the process.

a) they may have already checked your docs and happy with it. If not they may possibly do checks.
b) yeah you can apply for your pcc from Kerala Passport Regional office directly - you don't have to be there. I applied from HYD office while I was in Banglore a few years ago. It took me about a week to get as the passport office already had a report from my regional police station, if not takes some time.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sgn051

denni_boy said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied during the month of Feb. Today I got a mail from my CO.
> I did not receive the March-18 mail.
> My Co has asked me to go ahead and do medicals and PCC.
> I had two questions.
> 
> a)Would my job verfication and everything have been done.
> 
> b) Secondly I needed some clarification on the PCC procedure. I am working in Bangalore State. And I plan to do my PCC at my native. Is it necessary that we have to be at our native(Kerala) during the verification process.
> How long does the PCC process take ?
> 
> GSM applie: 11-FEb: CO:Sept 20/2011: No MArch 18-mail


yes Denni as per my experience ... they ask for medical and PCC after 120 point Met
because why they ask you to spent money if they not get 120 point and met all requirements 

1 year before my brother CO ask for Medical and PCC again even he provided at time of application because those were expired 

they 1st check all his requirements and all ok 120 men then process and ask for Medical and PCC again

Congratulation:clap2:


----------



## denni_boy

johnanton said:


> hi denni,
> 
> thanks for sharing your details. This gives us 2011 applicants great hope.:clap2:
> 
> Btw, you applied for 175 or 176?



GSM 175 ..

and...
CO team is 2


----------



## sachinmathias

denni_boy said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied during the month of Feb. Today I got a mail from my CO.
> I did not receive the March-18 mail.
> My Co has asked me to go ahead and do medicals and PCC.
> I had two questions.
> 
> a)Would my job verfication and everything have been done.
> 
> b) Secondly I needed some clarification on the PCC procedure. I am working in Bangalore State. And I plan to do my PCC at my native. Is it necessary that we have to be at our native(Kerala) during the verification process.
> How long does the PCC process take ?
> 
> GSM applie: 11-FEb: CO:Sept 20/2011: No MArch 18-mail


Hi Dennis

Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2: 

I am just after you...15th Feb application :bump2: ...I am very excited now.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## mr_var

denni_boy said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied during the month of Feb. Today I got a mail from my CO.
> I did not receive the March-18 mail.
> My Co has asked me to go ahead and do medicals and PCC.
> I had two questions.
> 
> a)Would my job verfication and everything have been done.
> 
> b) Secondly I needed some clarification on the PCC procedure. I am working in Bangalore State. And I plan to do my PCC at my native. Is it necessary that we have to be at our native(Kerala) during the verification process.
> How long does the PCC process take ?
> 
> GSM applie: 11-FEb: CO:Sept 20/2011: No MArch 18-mail


WOW !!! DIAC is moving fast 

Congratulations Dennis

Thanks again Voddy for maintaining the excel sheet.

Cheers !


----------



## denni_boy

All the best Sachin.
ray: :amen::..

It is a surprise cause , my status still shows only processing commenced.




:amen::amen:


sachinmathias said:


> Hi Dennis
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I am just after you...15th Feb application :bump2: ...I am very excited now.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


----------



## denni_boy

RakeshPatel said:


> Congrats Buddy !
> 
> So, If I am working in Bangalore and my native is different. Then should I have my police clearance done from both these states or is clearance from my native sufficient...?


----------



## RakeshPatel

HI Denni,

It's Country wise not state or city wise.
see following link all details are there.
Character Requirement - Applications & Forms

When I went to Police commissioner office they sent me to my area Department , it's area wise. it's depending on your Identity card/passport address.


Thanks
RakeshPatel





denni_boy said:


> RakeshPatel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Buddy !
> 
> So, If I am working in Bangalore and my native is different. Then should I have my police clearance done from both these states or is clearance from my native sufficient...?
Click to expand...


----------



## abulbees

Hello good people, I just wanted to share my status with you maybe someone someday finds it useful 

I have applied for 175 with the positive skill assessment of ICT Business Analyst on the 3rd of May 2011.

Till now my online application status shows that documents are not received yet.


----------



## Brza

voddy said:


> 175. he appears as dennis_boy in our sheet. took some time to figure out


Hi,

Thank you all the members of this forum for the useful advice, I don't think the wait will be much longer as DIAC seem to be doing a great job now. I applied for my 175 visa on January 30th 2011 (online from the UK) and front-loaded my medical exam even before receiving the 18th March email. I was delighted to received an email from my case officer today with a direct grant . Please update my details on the spreadsheet. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## rg1prasad

My goodness... whats happening man...

congrats Brza... all the best for ur future in Oz.... This week 3 grants and 2 CO allocations from DIAC so far... 

Jeevan



Brza said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you all the members of this forum for the useful advice, I don't think the wait will be much longer as DIAC seem to be doing a great job now. I applied for my 175 visa on January 30th 2011 (online from the UK) and front-loaded my medical exam even before receiving the 18th March email. I was delighted to received an email from my case officer today with a direct grant . Please update my details on the spreadsheet. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## tare

Hoped a lot of grants this monday.just dishearten by the diac processing. still expect a lot of grant on thrusday and friday.wont b surprised to see if diac dont allocate CO to me within 30 september. DIAC always expect but we can expect nothing from diac.the spread sheet shows they have processed upto 13 december 2010 in regular intervels.


I have front loaded my pcc and medicals after getting 18 march mail but it seems they just misguided us. though as some of the members got direct grant, i think i may have a CO behind the scene.

Best of luck to all members.hope others luck should not b like me....Seems just waste of time running to go to OZ............


----------



## rg1prasad

Keep yourself cool man... dont worry!!!:ranger:wait for your turn... all the best...



tare said:


> Hoped a lot of grants this monday.just dishearten by the diac processing. still expect a lot of grant on thrusday and friday.wont b surprised to see if diac dont allocate CO to me within 30 september. DIAC always expect but we can expect nothing from diac.the spread sheet shows they have processed upto 13 december 2010 in regular intervels.
> 
> 
> I have front loaded my pcc and medicals after getting 18 march mail but it seems they just misguided us. though as some of the members got direct grant, i think i may have a CO behind the scene.
> 
> Best of luck to all members.hope others luck should not b like me....Seems just waste of time running to go to OZ............


----------



## sgn051

Brza said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you all the members of this forum for the useful advice, I don't think the wait will be much longer as DIAC seem to be doing a great job now. I applied for my 175 visa on January 30th 2011 (online from the UK) and front-loaded my medical exam even before receiving the 18th March email. I was delighted to received an email from my case officer today with a direct grant . Please update my details on the spreadsheet. Good luck to everyone.



Brza congratulation...

DIAC going good.. 

Congratulation to all who get VISA or CO


----------



## sgn051

Humble Request to all December 2010 Applicant to update sheet please.... As Jan and Feb 2011
application started.... I believe all December 2010 got CO but still no update in sheet (May be ) so if you got CO please update sheet ... please share your valuable time for US


----------



## sgn051

ohhh GOD ... right now Australian Immigration Minister saying about some .... immigration rule change in parliament ... please GOD that wont affect us... please...


----------



## sgn051

Immigration Minister Chris Bown is introducing legislation to change the Migration Act... now going on... at job so can't say any more untill come in online news site... I hope that will not affect use. ...


----------



## rajeshv

Hey guys

Presuming some one has an answer for my query.

Recently my visa application status has been updated to "ABPF", do you know what does it mean? To me - it appears to be some one from DIAC looked at my visa application but doesn't necessarily be mean a CO allocation. The date against the ABPF is the same date that one of my relative got a tourist visa approval (which I applied) to the Australia.


----------



## amer

sgn051 said:


> Humble Request to all December 2010 Applicant to update sheet please.... As Jan and Feb 2011
> application started.... I believe all December 2010 got CO but still no update in sheet (May be ) so if you got CO please update sheet ... please share your valuable time for US


I think they are moving in batches as always. I think only the 1st half of Dec have been processed so far.

I am 19th Dec applicant, i called in last monday (12thSept) they said my case have been allocated to a CO. But until now my online status is still Processing Commenced only, so I dont think the CO have opened my file nor contacted me until now. When i raised PLE they kind of forwarded to someone whom I suspect is the name of the CO. I have frontloaded everything (Mar-18 letter) but until now it is only waiting game....


----------



## amer

rajeshv said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Presuming some one has an answer for my query.
> 
> Recently my visa application status has been updated to "ABPF", do you know what does it mean? To me - it appears to be some one from DIAC looked at my visa application but doesn't necessarily be mean a CO allocation. The date against the ABPF is the same date that one of my relative got a tourist visa approval (which I applied) to the Australia.


It means that someone have opened you file, in most cases it is the CO. If i am you, I will call in and check whether I have been allocated a Case officer.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Presuming some one has an answer for my query.
> 
> Recently my visa application status has been updated to "ABPF", do you know what does it mean? To me - it appears to be some one from DIAC looked at my visa application but doesn't necessarily be mean a CO allocation. The date against the ABPF is the same date that one of my relative got a tourist visa approval (which I applied) to the Australia.


I don't know meaning of ABPF but some of user get some email after that ... 
few in same day ... few after few days later... 
see what other say... 
but congratulation... CHANGE IS GOOD.... :clap2:


----------



## rajeshv

amer said:


> It means that someone have opened you file, in most cases it is the CO. If i am you, I will call in and check whether I have been allocated a Case officer.


Wouldn't there be a possibility that CO looking at tourist visa for my relative had verified my application status as I mentioned my visa application status in the invitation letter I wrote to the DIAC to consider the application for the tourist visa?


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Wouldn't there be a possibility that CO looking at tourist visa for my relative had verified my application status as I mentioned my visa application status in the invitation letter I wrote to the DIAC to consider the application for the tourist visa?


other Tourist Visa won't change any thing in your application?
even you applied two or three application same time still one visa application grant change status of other application...


----------



## amer

rajeshv said:


> Wouldn't there be a possibility that CO looking at tourist visa for my relative had verified my application status as I mentioned my visa application status in the invitation letter I wrote to the DIAC to consider the application for the tourist visa?


It certainly is a possibility. As I said earlier, ABPF means someone have opened your file for whatever reason. In the past year i have been in this forum, almost 90% of those who turned ABPF happens when the assigned CO is processing your file. But there are odd ones where it turns ABPF and no CO was assigned until couple of months later.

Few things which u can do to confirm whether you have been assigned CO.
1) Check if any of your documents turned to Met. Then u definitely got a CO
2) Call DIAC straight to check ur status


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> other Tourist Visa won't change any thing in your application?
> even you applied two or three application same time still one visa application grant change status of other application...


I get a feel that CO who approved tourist visa for my relative verified my visa / status of my application as I'm sponsoring my relative. Not sure if that makes sense? Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## rajeshv

amer said:


> It certainly is a possibility. As I said earlier, ABPF means someone have opened your file for whatever reason. In the past year i have been in this forum, almost 90% of those who turned ABPF happens when the assigned CO is processing your file. But there are odd ones where it turns ABPF and no CO was assigned until couple of months later.
> 
> Few things which u can do to confirm whether you have been assigned CO.
> 1) Check if any of your documents turned to Met. Then u definitely got a CO
> 2) Call DIAC straight to check ur status


1. Still shows REQUIRED for all which gives an impression a CO might not be necessarily working on my application.
2. Yeah - I will try to give DIAC a call.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> 1. Still shows REQUIRED for all which gives an impression a CO might not be necessarily working on my application.
> 2. Yeah - I will try to give DIAC a call.


It just means your application has been batched and whenever CO becomes available it will be assigned to them. It's in a batch, not with a CO. still, I would say this is awesome news..


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> It just means your application has been batched and whenever CO becomes available it will be assigned to them. It's in a batch, not with a CO. still, I would say this is awesome news..


Great to know. This was updated on 24 August and since then I was under impression that some one looked at my application while issuing a tourist visa for my relative as the date of the tourist visa and ABPF date matches.


----------



## Guest

sgn051 said:


> Immigration Minister Chris Bown is introducing legislation to change the Migration Act... now going on... at job so can't say any more untill come in online news site... I hope that will not affect use. ...


No worries mate. The only changes which I know about are for the processing of boat arrivals. The Minister is shooting for offshore processing of boat arrivals. I don't think any negative change is on the cards for GSM...


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> I don't know meaning of ABPF but some of user get some email after that ...
> few in same day ... few after few days later...
> see what other say...
> but congratulation... CHANGE IS GOOD.... :clap2:


ABPF is Application Batched for Processing Further


----------



## Achilles

leptokurtic said:


> No worries mate. The only changes which I know about are for the processing of boat arrivals. The Minister is shooting for offshore processing of boat arrivals. I don't think any negative change is on the cards for GSM...


Yes leptokurtic, you are correct. 

Australia?s Bowen Presents Parliament With Migration Law Changes - Bloomberg


----------



## Guest

rajeshv said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Presuming some one has an answer for my query.
> 
> Recently my visa application status has been updated to "ABPF", do you know what does it mean? To me - it appears to be some one from DIAC looked at my visa application but doesn't necessarily be mean a CO allocation. The date against the ABPF is the same date that one of my relative got a tourist visa approval (which I applied) to the Australia.


I think you do have a CO. Please call DIAC and confirm. If you tell the operator your status changed to ABPF and explicitly ask whether you have a CO or not they will give you a definite reply. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Guest

Achilles said:


> ABPF is Application Batched for Processing Further


It's Application Being Processed Further


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> ABPF is Application Batched for Processing Further


A small correction - Application Being Processed Further


----------



## rajeshv

Just tried to ring DIAC to confirm whether I have a CO - the wait was so long I couldn't get to speak to an operator. Given up!


----------



## sharemyhead

Achilles said:


> Yes leptokurtic, you are correct.
> 
> Australia?s Bowen Presents Parliament With Migration Law Changes - Bloomberg


Yes, that's correct.. They've been debating about this issue for a long time. No worries for us GSM applications.

BTW, congratulations to the applicants who've been allocated CO's.. Let's hope my time comes soon.
Cheers!!


----------



## voddy

Congratulations Braz for the Grant !!!! This is indeed a good news
the week is gonna be exiting. 

As usual they have skipped some from Dec and processing Jan,Feb. So I think they will skip march and go for April instead.. lets see


----------



## neil_

voddy said:


> Congratulations Braz for the Grant !!!! This is indeed a good news
> the week is gonna be exiting.
> 
> As usual they have skipped some from Dec and processing Jan,Feb. So I think they will skip march and go for April instead.. lets see


voddy I know you're march, they can't skip you


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> voddy I know you're march, they can't skip you


I wish if it's the case. LOL. But that's the trend so far and I was being unbiased :humble:


----------



## JohnAnton

voddy said:


> I wish if it's the case. LOL. But that's the trend so far and I was being unbiased :humble:


I'm also a march 2011 applicant. let's have faith we'll not be skipped.

faith can move mountains and processing sequences.


----------



## rajeshv

Does the occupation play a role picking up the applications under P4. For example - IT programmers - less checks + faster grants vs Some XX Engineers - more checks?


----------



## jarnorth

Congats to all who got CO's and Best of luck for those who have granted their visa! I am very happy reading this good news!

I am a Feb 2011 applicant and I'm so excited to have my CO [email protected]

Fingers crossed until 30 Sep 2011!


----------



## neil_

JohnAnton said:


> I'm also a march 2011 applicant. let's have faith we'll not be skipped.
> 
> faith can move mountains and processing sequences.


It's good to see they have reached Feb, although I sincerely hope they clear Dec first .. am eager to hear from a CO but I do need some time as we've applied for fresh passport for my wife which should come by end of Oct

On another note, some info which may be useful to others facing similar situation. We've uploaded our medicals. It's a long story but to keep it short, did it on 20-Aug expecting DIAC would come back for further reports (my wife had thyroid cancer last year but she's well now thanks to her will and god's grace).

I did get an e-mail on 9-Sep from the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) requesting an additional specialist's report for my wife's case. This seems to be the norm in such cases as I read on another forum recently.

Her surgeon readily obliged and wrote a nice report stating among other things that recurrence chances are very less in her case  .. we uploaded the report last Friday .. maybe in a week I'll reply to the MOC and ask if our meds have been cleared (since mine's a paper app this is the only way I can know)

Keeping our fingers crossed


----------



## rajeshv

neil_ said:


> It's good to see they have reached Feb, although I sincerely hope they clear Dec first .. am eager to hear from a CO but I do need some time as we've applied for fresh passport for my wife which should come by end of Oct
> 
> On another note, some info which may be useful to others facing similar situation. We've uploaded our medicals. It's a long story but to keep it short, did it on 20-Aug expecting DIAC would come back for further reports (my wife had thyroid cancer last year but she's well now thanks to her will and god's grace).
> 
> I did get an e-mail on 9-Sep from the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) requesting an additional specialist's report for my wife's case. This seems to be the norm in such cases as I read on another forum recently.
> 
> Her surgeon readily obliged and wrote a nice report stating among other things that recurrence chances are very less in her case  .. we uploaded the report last Friday .. maybe in a week I'll reply to the MOC and ask if our meds have been cleared (since mine's a paper app this is the only way I can know)
> 
> Keeping our fingers crossed


Wish you good luck! Hope you hear good news soon.


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> It's good to see they have reached Feb, although I sincerely hope they clear Dec first .. am eager to hear from a CO but I do need some time as we've applied for fresh passport for my wife which should come by end of Oct
> 
> On another note, some info which may be useful to others facing similar situation. We've uploaded our medicals. It's a long story but to keep it short, did it on 20-Aug expecting DIAC would come back for further reports (my wife had thyroid cancer last year but she's well now thanks to her will and god's grace).
> 
> I did get an e-mail on 9-Sep from the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) requesting an additional specialist's report for my wife's case. This seems to be the norm in such cases as I read on another forum recently.
> 
> Her surgeon readily obliged and wrote a nice report stating among other things that recurrence chances are very less in her case  .. we uploaded the report last Friday .. maybe in a week I'll reply to the MOC and ask if our meds have been cleared (since mine's a paper app this is the only way I can know)
> 
> Keeping our fingers crossed


You'll be fine. Don't worry.


----------



## krishz

rajeshv said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Presuming some one has an answer for my query.
> 
> Recently my visa application status has been updated to "ABPF", do you know what does it mean? To me - it appears to be some one from DIAC looked at my visa application but doesn't necessarily be mean a CO allocation. The date against the ABPF is the same date that one of my relative got a tourist visa approval (which I applied) to the Australia.


Hi Rajesh,

My online status changed to ABPF on 6th April but my CO mailed me for documents on 6th July so don't worry yor case has been alloated to a CO just wait for the mail...Hope this helps!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Just tried to ring DIAC to confirm whether I have a CO - the wait was so long I couldn't get to speak to an operator. Given up!


sorry but yes... wait... tooo long... one time i hold for 49 mints...  some how call drop and call again... hold for about 39 mints.... so about 2 hours for nothing...


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> My online status changed to ABPF on 6th April but my CO mailed me for documents on 6th July so don't worry yor case has been alloated to a CO just wait for the mail...Hope this helps!!!!!!!!!


yes Krish ... you right as I explain before that different team access application.
and they access Application randomly

But actually they access application base on allocated to their team

According to that... congratulation rajesh.... :clap2:


----------



## rajeshv

krishz and sgn051 are you sure guys I have a CO assigned. I can't believe it.


----------



## krishz

rajeshv said:


> krishz and sgn051 are you sure guys I have a CO assigned. I can't believe it.


yea you do....your CO will contact you when they reach your timeframe that what happen to me....congratzz!!!!!


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> yea you do....your CO will contact you when they reach your timeframe that what happen to me....congratzz!!!!!


what do you get a feel about the coincidence of my relative visa approval date with the ABPF date? Got nothing to do with the other visa approval? I take you guys advice.


----------



## JohnAnton

^ If you have an agent, you can ask them to confirm for you.

With the ABPF, I think you have been allocated a CO but he/she might be clearing up some earlier applicants before doing yours.

about the coincidence of relative visa approval date with the ABPF date, i think its a separate thing. I mean, they can check your application as reference to the relative visa but they dont necesarily need to update your status online unless you have CO.

I wish mine was ABPF too. sadly it's stll PC... Processing commenced..


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> ^
> about the coincidence of relative visa approval date with the ABPF date, i think its a separate thing. I mean, they can check your application as reference to the relative visa but they dont necesarily need to update your status online unless you have CO.
> 
> I wish mine was ABPF too. sadly it's stll PC... Processing commenced..


I read it some time ago the application status automatically changes to ABPF as soon as some one looks at it. Am not confident though.


----------



## krishz

rajeshv said:


> what do you get a feel about the coincidence of my relative visa approval date with the ABPF date? Got nothing to do with the other visa approval? I take you guys advice.


Maybe the approval date of ur cousin's visa and your updation date are same that's coincidence....Both are different that what I felt....correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## krishz

JohnAnton said:


> ^ If you have an agent, you can ask them to confirm for you.
> 
> With the ABPF, I think you have been allocated a CO but he/she might be clearing up some earlier applicants before doing yours.
> 
> about the coincidence of relative visa approval date with the ABPF date, i think its a separate thing. I mean, they can check your application as reference to the relative visa but they dont necesarily need to update your status online unless you have CO.
> 
> I wish mine was ABPF too. sadly it's stll PC... Processing commenced..


don't worry it'll change to ABPF sooooooon......


----------



## voddy

rajeshv said:


> I read it some time ago the application status automatically changes to ABPF as soon as some one looks at it. Am not confident though.


well I think you don't have to worry about this state change. The CO will contact you soon. They haven't forgotten or dropped any case so far. You can start worrying if the DIAC processing date overtake your applications date without giving you the Grant.

cheer up!


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> Maybe the approval date of ur cousin's visa and your updation date are same that's coincidence....Both are different that what I felt....correct me if I'm wrong...


Possibly they are just coincidence - can't believe this magical thing.


----------



## rajeshv

voddy said:


> well I think you don't have to worry about this state change. The CO will contact you soon. They haven't forgotten or dropped any case so far. You can start worrying if the DIAC processing date overtake your applications date without giving you the Grant.
> 
> cheer up!


Not really worried at this stage - was just curious to know what it could have been.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> krishz and sgn051 are you sure guys I have a CO assigned. I can't believe it.


at list your application process furter even not get CO


----------



## rajeshv

Anyway I keep my fingers crossed until I hear a word from a CO. Will keep you posted.


----------



## amer

amer said:


> I think they are moving in batches as always. I think only the 1st half of Dec have been processed so far.
> 
> I am 19th Dec applicant, i called in last monday (12thSept) they said my case have been allocated to a CO. But until now my online status is still Processing Commenced only, so I dont think the CO have opened my file nor contacted me until now. When i raised PLE they kind of forwarded to someone whom I suspect is the name of the CO. I have frontloaded everything (Mar-18 letter) but until now it is only waiting game....


The day of waiting for CO is finally over, 2 weeks after being told I have been allocated CO, today my status changed to ABPF!! Praise to Lord Ganesha.

Now begins the wait for 2nd phase of visa processing...


----------



## rajeshv

amer said:


> The day of waiting for CO is finally over, 2 weeks after being told I have been allocated CO, today my status changed to ABPF!! Praise to Lord Ganesha.
> 
> Now begins the wait for 2nd phase of visa processing...


Congrats - I hope the grant is quicker. Good luck.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Congrats - I hope the grant is quicker. Good luck.


Congratulation to amer and 

then rajesh you are the very luck person ... get your application process very quickly as you in March 2011 ... :clap2:
lane:

lane:


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> Congratulation to amer and
> 
> then rajesh you are the very luck person ... get your application process very quickly as you in March 2011 ... :clap2:
> lane:
> 
> lane:


Guys - I'm bit reluctant to accept that I'm lucky to have a CO. I will let you guys know as soon as I hear any from DIAC. Appreciate your inputs today.


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats Amer and Rajesh...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Rajesh has got CO quicker as he is australia i suppose... pure guess... just correct me if i am wrong



sgn051 said:


> Congratulation to amer and
> 
> then rajesh you are the very luck person ... get your application process very quickly as you in March 2011 ... :clap2:
> lane:
> 
> lane:


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Congrats Amer and Rajesh...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Rajesh has got CO quicker as he is australia i suppose... pure guess... just correct me if i am wrong


yehh that might be change... as Australia come in security zone 1.... 

even I am in Australia Currently... and Applied in June 2011 ... if that scenario then I might get quickly....


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Congrats Amer and Rajesh...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Rajesh has got CO quicker as he is australia i suppose... pure guess... just correct me if i am wrong


As I said - I'm not 100% sure I have been assigned a CO yet. Its just an update "ABPF" noticed on 24 Aug against my application status.


----------



## amer

amer said:


> The day of waiting for CO is finally over, 2 weeks after being told I have been allocated CO, today my status changed to ABPF!! Praise to Lord Ganesha.
> 
> Now begins the wait for 2nd phase of visa processing...


Prostration to Lord Ganesha, I am happy to announce that I have received a pre-grant visa from CO Team 7. Would like to thank everyone here for all the help and advice over the past 9 months. 

A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.

For the rest who are still waiting, my prayers are with you to get your grant ASAP.

Now for a flight back to Msia....lane:


----------



## rajeshv

amer said:


> Prostration to Lord Ganesha, I am happy to announce that I have received a pre-grant visa from CO Team 7. Would like to thank everyone here for all the help and advice over the past 9 months.
> 
> A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.
> 
> For the rest who are still waiting, my prayers are with you to get your grant ASAP.
> 
> Now for a flight back to Msia....lane:


Woohoooooooo! Excellent news. Congratulations. Good luck - when are you heading out to Malaysia?


----------



## voddy

amer said:


> Prostration to Lord Ganesha, I am happy to announce that I have received a pre-grant visa from CO Team 7. Would like to thank everyone here for all the help and advice over the past 9 months.
> 
> A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.
> 
> For the rest who are still waiting, my prayers are with you to get your grant ASAP.
> 
> Now for a flight back to Msia....lane:


what a great news!!! :clap2:


----------



## amer

rajeshv said:


> Woohoooooooo! Excellent news. Congratulations. Good luck - when are you heading out to Malaysia?


Thanks a lot mate...Most likely next week.


----------



## rajeshv

amer said:


> Thanks a lot mate...Most likely next week.


Cool, It now proves that DIAC isn't skipping DEC'10 applicants and processing Jan,Feb'11 applicants.


----------



## neil_

amer said:


> Prostration to Lord Ganesha, I am happy to announce that I have received a pre-grant visa from CO Team 7. Would like to thank everyone here for all the help and advice over the past 9 months.
> 
> A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.
> 
> For the rest who are still waiting, my prayers are with you to get your grant ASAP.
> 
> Now for a flight back to Msia....lane:


congrats amer! good to see a dec applicant get grant. all the best lane:


----------



## Bunyip02

amer said:


> Prostration to Lord Ganesha, I am happy to announce that I have received a pre-grant visa from CO Team 7. Would like to thank everyone here for all the help and advice over the past 9 months.
> 
> A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.
> 
> For the rest who are still waiting, my prayers are with you to get your grant ASAP.
> 
> Now for a flight back to Msia....lane:


Congrats amer 


----------



## Achilles

amer said:


> Prostration to Lord Ganesha, I am happy to announce that I have received a pre-grant visa from CO Team 7. Would like to thank everyone here for all the help and advice over the past 9 months.
> 
> A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.
> 
> For the rest who are still waiting, my prayers are with you to get your grant ASAP.
> 
> Now for a flight back to Msia....lane:


Congrats amer..


----------



## jaspreet.channa

Congrats Amer, its really nice to know u got the visa...December gap has started to fill...I am going on a vacation from 24 Sep to 2 Oct. Hope by the time I come most of us are through with COs...best of luck everyone...

P.S I will try not to check my mail while i am away...just to maintain the curiosity of expecting a CO after a 10 day gap


----------



## NewInPerth

amer said:


> Prostration to Lord Ganesha, I am happy to announce that I have received a pre-grant visa from CO Team 7. Would like to thank everyone here for all the help and advice over the past 9 months.
> 
> A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.
> 
> For the rest who are still waiting, my prayers are with you to get your grant ASAP.
> 
> Now for a flight back to Msia....lane:


Congratulations Amer, thats great news. Where are you planning to be in Australia? All the best.


----------



## krishz

amer said:


> Prostration to Lord Ganesha, I am happy to announce that I have received a pre-grant visa from CO Team 7. Would like to thank everyone here for all the help and advice over the past 9 months.
> 
> A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.
> 
> For the rest who are still waiting, my prayers are with you to get your grant ASAP.
> 
> Now for a flight back to Msia....lane:


great!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratz dude......:clap2::clap2::clap2ray for us to get the grant soon...


----------



## krishz

Guys,

When will I get my visa??????????????????
This waiting frusturates............God help me to get my visa soooooooooooooonnnn.....


----------



## rg1prasad

what is your occupation krishz?

Jeevan


----------



## amer

NewInPerth said:


> Congratulations Amer, thats great news. Where are you planning to be in Australia? All the best.


Thanks NewInPerth,

I am already in OZ. Will need to go out to get the full grant and come back couple of days after that.


----------



## amer

krishz said:


> great!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratz dude......:clap2::clap2::clap2ray for us to get the grant soon...


Thanks krishz,

I am and will pray that the backlog will be cleared for all very soon.

I know the low risk and high risk processing is very skewed but i can only wish you to get your visa the soonest. after all you have been waiting for very very long for your visa.


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> When will I get my visa??????????????????
> This waiting frusturates............God help me to get my visa soooooooooooooonnnn.....


Hey Krishz, don't worry, hopefully everything will be fine soon. Hang in there.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sachinmathias

Guys,

I notice from another website "www<dot>beupdate<dot>com<dot>uk", 2 applicants from Feb 2011 have got their Visa granted yesterday.

Enjoy!!!

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## JohnAnton

well if we remember 2 weeks ago, DIAC's website shows an update of Sept 6 or 8. 

But in this forum, we here a lot of people getting CO and grants from the months of October and November.

Then the big Dec 1 update came. 

Maybe the same is true now. Maybe they are now doing Feb 1. lols, just wishful thinking.


----------



## krishz

rg1prasad said:


> what is your occupation krishz?
> 
> Jeevan


I'm an Accountant...


----------



## jonay

HI MATES,

LODGED MY 175 ON JUNE 26..i GUESS i belong here..


----------



## krishz

amer said:


> Thanks krishz,
> 
> I am and will pray that the backlog will be cleared for all very soon.
> 
> I know the low risk and high risk processing is very skewed but i can only wish you to get your visa the soonest. after all you have been waiting for very very long for your visa.


yea dude its a looooooong wait and should end in a fruitful way soon...


----------



## krishz

rajeshv said:


> Hey Krishz, don't worry, hopefully everything will be fine soon. Hang in there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


thanks rajesh....waiting for the day to come soonn....


----------



## Bunyip02

jonay said:


> HI MATES,
> 
> LODGED MY 175 ON JUNE 26..i GUESS i belong here..


Welcome jonay 


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> thanks rajesh....waiting for the day to come soonn....


Just out of curiosity wondering whether any communication received from your CO? Do you know why is it likely taking long to finalize it?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Artemisa

amer said:


> A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.


LOL Congrats! I guess you were refreshing it like a freak (I would) 
I must be funnier than supporting an sport team. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Pcomerford

Find an employer to sponsor you and stop sooking!


----------



## yc86

Hi guys.. been reading up the past couple pages and many responses have been quite motivating.

End of March 2011 applicant for 175 here. It's been almost 6 months and I was starting to lose hope seeing that my electronic application page hasn't changed at all for the past months. seeing that Jan-Feb applicants have been contacted by their COs restores some hope in me.. haha

one thing that worries me is that I think my student visa is still in effect as when I click 'view entitlement details', it still shows. Although I have graduated last Dec and have left Aus so technically the visa would not be valid as I'm not enrolled. I've heard that you cannot have overlapping visas?

I'm also about to apply for a post grad course starting next year (as an international student), and am worried that there would be a student visa overlap. I'm fine with dropping out if my 175 is approved and re-enrolling again, but if it affects my 175 application then I would have to put this plan on hold.

Any one with any ideas?


----------



## jarnorth

guys need your opinion. I am a feb 2011 applicant and I am thinking to undergo my medical before co allocation. ( btw have received the mysterious march 18 email). I have printed all medical forms showing my maiden name. ( got married last may 8, 2011). I have submitted the change in circumstances but not yet include my husband as secondary applicant because during that time we cannot assess if he could be released by his employer and fortunately everything falls into places with his employer. Is it ok to resubmit a new form 1022 just to include my husband as my secondary applicant? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rg1prasad

jarnorth said:


> guys need your opinion. I am a feb 2011 applicant and I am thinking to undergo my medical before co allocation. ( btw have received the mysterious march 18 email). I have printed all medical forms showing my maiden name. ( got married last may 8, 2011). I have submitted the change in circumstances but not yet include my husband as secondary applicant because during that time we cannot assess if he could be released by his employer and fortunately everything falls into places with his employer. Is it ok to resubmit a new form 1022 just to include my husband as my secondary applicant?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Jarnorth, 

We are in same boat. I also need to add my second person to the application. I am waiting for the Passport of second applicant. I suggest you to add your hubby to the application. Once CO asks for medicals then you both can send at a time and visa will be granted at a go... otherwise you might end up in landing another visa application (i think 309) and spend more time and money. just check with others as well in the forum.


----------



## jarnorth

thanks mate! actually all of his documents are ready except medicals. We opt not to undergo medical upon receiving the march 18 email because i'm afraid that will expires if DIAC would not communicate with us. We dont want to pay another fee because it cost too much for us...


----------



## Lidsy

Hey everyone,

Where can we see the spreadsheet you all talk about? Can I add my details?

x


----------



## rg1prasad

jarnorth said:


> thanks mate! actually all of his documents are ready except medicals. We opt not to undergo medical upon receiving the march 18 email because i'm afraid that will expires if DIAC would not communicate with us. We dont want to pay another fee because it cost too much for us...


As you have march 18th mail, come on go ahead add your hubby and complete medicals and get PCC as well quickly. As you can go through the forum, there are people who didn't even know the name of CO got grant letter as they have submitted all docs along with PCC and Medicals.


----------



## jarnorth

rg1prasad said:


> As you have march 18th mail, come on go ahead add your hubby and complete medicals and get PCC as well quickly. As you can go through the forum, there are people who didn't even know the name of CO got grant letter as they have submitted all docs along with PCC and Medicals.


thanks! I am planning that too. do you think is it ok to resubmit 1022 indicating that i have added my hubby as my second applicant? (previously i declared him as not included from the one i sent)


----------



## jarnorth

rg1prasad said:


> As you have march 18th mail, come on go ahead add your hubby and complete medicals and get PCC as well quickly. As you can go through the forum, there are people who didn't even know the name of CO got grant letter as they have submitted all docs along with PCC and Medicals.


thanks! do you think is it ok to resubmit 1022 indicating that i have added my hubby as my second applicant? (previously i declared him as not included from the one i sent)


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> LOL Congrats! I guess you were refreshing it like a freak (I would)
> I must be funnier than supporting an sport team. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


You're EXACTLY like supporting a team of zombies playing against ghostly pale vampires  (pity the tongue in the icon won't stick out even further; and THANK GOD there's no 'fangs' icon on this forum, phew!!!)...


----------



## rg1prasad

jarnorth said:


> thanks! do you think is it ok to resubmit 1022 indicating that i have added my hubby as my second applicant? (previously i declared him as not included from the one i sent)


I am unaware of such scenario... What i have done in my case is, I have shown proof of marriage but didn't add the details of my spouse till now as there is no passport for the spouse. Once I get the passport I will add. So, what I feel is that you can provide change in circumstances form multiple times... check with other experts in the forum. But I feel you can still provide CIC form...


----------



## Guest

yc86 said:


> Hi guys.. been reading up the past couple pages and many responses have been quite motivating.
> 
> End of March 2011 applicant for 175 here. It's been almost 6 months and I was starting to lose hope seeing that my electronic application page hasn't changed at all for the past months. seeing that Jan-Feb applicants have been contacted by their COs restores some hope in me.. haha
> 
> one thing that worries me is that I think my student visa is still in effect as when I click 'view entitlement details', it still shows. Although I have graduated last Dec and have left Aus so technically the visa would not be valid as I'm not enrolled. I've heard that you cannot have overlapping visas?
> 
> I'm also about to apply for a post grad course starting next year (as an international student), and am worried that there would be a student visa overlap. I'm fine with dropping out if my 175 is approved and re-enrolling again, but if it affects my 175 application then I would have to put this plan on hold.
> 
> Any one with any ideas?


I think if you get the student visa and get the 175 afterwards it will automatically cancel the student visa. Now I have read somewhere on forums that getting another visa AFTER the 175 can cancel the 175!!!! What you can do is to raise a PLE and explain your situation and ask for guidance from DIAC. Ask them if it is possible for them to hold on any grant/pre-grant letter until AFTER your student visa has been processed so you can deterministically know that your 175 won't get cancelled. Just FYI, another user on this forum (I think his name is asadns) applied for a 457 visa while his 175 application is stuck in external checks. He's already got the 457 and now waiting for the 175. So it's been done previously...


----------



## jarnorth

rg1prasad said:


> I am unaware of such scenario... What i have done in my case is, I have shown proof of marriage but didn't add the details of my spouse till now as there is no passport for the spouse. Once I get the passport I will add. So, what I feel is that you can provide change in circumstances form multiple times... check with other experts in the forum. But I feel you can still provide CIC form...


 is there anyone who could enligthen me on my case?


thanks!


----------



## Guest

Lidsy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Where can we see the spreadsheet you all talk about? Can I add my details?
> 
> x


You can add you data here: http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

You can view all the data here: http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet


----------



## Guest

jarnorth said:


> is there anyone who could enligthen me on my case?
> 
> 
> thanks!


Take a look here:

General Skilled Migration

You have to fill and upload Form 1022, upload additional docs as required. After doing this, just raise a PLE and write down any explanation you want to provide. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## jarnorth

leptokurtic said:


> Take a look here:
> 
> General Skilled Migration
> 
> You have to fill and upload Form 1022, upload additional docs as required. After doing this, just raise a PLE and write down any explanation you want to provide. Hope this helps!!!


Thanks leptokurtic! I am bit worried because there some feb applicants got their co/visa and yet i have no idea on what should be done.


----------



## rg1prasad

jarnorth said:


> Thanks leptokurtic! I am bit worried because there some feb applicants got their co/visa and yet i have no idea on what should be done.


If you take the opinion of DIAC then i feel as per priority i feel then and there you will allocated with CO i suppose.

So take a smart move. All the best


----------



## Artemisa

leptokurtic said:


> You're EXACTLY like supporting a team of zombies playing against ghostly pale vampires  (pity the tongue in the icon won't stick out even further; and THANK GOD there's no 'fangs' icon on this forum, phew!!!)...



LOL at least we can make aliens  vs zombies :rip:


----------



## KennithCamarillo2011

It is a surprise cause , my status still shows only processing commenced


----------



## amer

Artemisa said:


> LOL Congrats! I guess you were refreshing it like a freak (I would)
> I must be funnier than supporting an sport team. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yes indeed i was, it was quite fun to watch the required changing to met everytime i send the query. The moment all of them turned MET, i knew its just abt time to get an email from CO. 

Thanks again for your tool, its highly recommended :clap2:


----------



## tare

Congrats to amer and rajeshv.....I hope though my application still showing as same i hope a quick case officer allocation for all december applicants.With the next update being published if my application date come within the range i will raise a ple or call diac.But problem is i applied with an a agent.If a call there might b probelm....and i dont know how to raise a ple or has any problem if i raise it myself.....

I will keep u posted my appli status though...


----------



## yc86

leptokurtic said:


> I think if you get the student visa and get the 175 afterwards it will automatically cancel the student visa. Now I have read somewhere on forums that getting another visa AFTER the 175 can cancel the 175!!!! What you can do is to raise a PLE and explain your situation and ask for guidance from DIAC. Ask them if it is possible for them to hold on any grant/pre-grant letter until AFTER your student visa has been processed so you can deterministically know that your 175 won't get cancelled. Just FYI, another user on this forum (I think his name is asadns) applied for a 457 visa while his 175 application is stuck in external checks. He's already got the 457 and now waiting for the 175. So it's been done previously...


Ah.. thank you. That's exactly what worries me 

Good to know that someone else has done something similar as well.

I've also just sent a Post Lodgement Enquiry.


----------



## tare

thanks allah....

I got a Co.Still no contact from CO.my application being processed further and all the documents are met except the specific work experience....


Thnx all guys to keep me upadated...
Please all pray for me so that i get a quick grant...though i assume i may take two months as i m from high risk country......


----------



## Guest

tare said:


> thanks allah....
> 
> I got a Co.Still no contact from CO.my application being processed further and all the documents are met except the specific work experience....
> 
> 
> Thnx all guys to keep me upadated...
> Please all pray for me so that i get a quick grant...though i assume i may take two months as i m from high risk country......


WOW!!!! When did you get to know this? A few posts ago you were lamenting the lack of CO for you application  Can you please share your timeline with everyone? And many congrats!!! Hope you get a quick grant!!!


----------



## tare

thnx leptokurtic.....this forum gv me too much hope that i decided not to check my online until all appicants in voddy spreadsheet get co b4 me.
i checked just now after amer got grant.ABPF on 20 SEP 2011.other details u wl get in spreadsheet


----------



## Guest

tare said:


> thnx leptokurtic.....this forum gv me too much hope that i decided not to check my online until all appicants in voddy spreadsheet get co b4 me.
> i checked just now after amer got grant.ABPF on 20 SEP 2011.other details u wl get in spreadsheet


Hey tare, how come you are state sponsored but still in Priority 4?? I don't understand it :confused2:


----------



## tare

leptokurtic said:


> Hey tare, how come you are state sponsored but still in Priority 4?? I don't understand it :confused2:




This is becoz i applied b4 the state migration plan of NSW. the state migration plan commenced on 3 rd march 2011.so until that time i was cat 3(now 4).after the migration plan come my occupation was removed from the plan.So again if fall Previous Cat 3. after july changes i fall new cat 4.

btw, what ur documents checklist show????????


----------



## Guest

tare said:


> This is becoz i applied b4 the state migration plan of NSW. the state migration plan commenced on 3 rd march 2011.so until that time i was cat 3(now 4).after the migration plan come my occupation was removed from the plan.So again if fall Previous Cat 3. after july changes i fall new cat 4.
> 
> btw, what ur documents checklist show????????


All 'MET' except form Medicals + PCC. My application is stuck in external checks and CO says these can take 'many months' without specifying any timeframe.


----------



## Artemisa

tare said:


> thnx leptokurtic.....this forum gv me too much hope that i decided not to check my online until all appicants in voddy spreadsheet get co b4 me.
> i checked just now after amer got grant.ABPF on 20 SEP 2011.other details u wl get in spreadsheet


You can use my program to check your online status ;D


----------



## guillesil

Where is the spreadsheet???


----------



## Artemisa

guillesil said:


> Where is the spreadsheet???


By leptokurtic:

You can add you data here: http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

You can view all the data here: http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet


----------



## Artemisa

From december/10, the list of thos who haven't CO (in spreadsheet):

thankyou
Khoa Nguyen
ppjagnaan
Onwards
raw007
harry21
statue
Reflex
YKS

Is there anybody here? ;P


----------



## aziz.shan

*Cheers!!*

Helloooooo... 

Cheers to all who got their Visa Grants and CO's allocated.... lane:lane:lane:

I didn't know such a thread exist which is the longest running in expatforum.com I believe... 764 pages of posts... greatttt :clap2::clap2::clap2: and even Voddy is here.. kewllll 

Till I found this thread, I was just confined to 'IT folks heading for Sydney', and was wondering if even a thread exists which could give me a broader picture on 175 applicants.. and BOOMMMMMMM!!!! I found this one which looks quite interesting and full of people sharing experiences.. especially after DIAC's unusual 3 month jump to Dec 1 2010.

Awesome guysss.. keep up the same pace.. this is the best one!!!! 

You can find my story below... in the signature. 

There's a long way to go for me... at least 6 to 8 months I believe.. after seeing you all guys' timelines.. hoping for the best to happen in shortest possible timeframe.. 

Suuweeeeetttttt... take care alll.. 

Cheers again and my best to all of you...
AShan..


----------



## sgn051

amer said:


> Prostration to Lord Ganesha, I am happy to announce that I have received a pre-grant visa from CO Team 7. Would like to thank everyone here for all the help and advice over the past 9 months.
> 
> A special thanks to Artemisa, your online status check tool enabled me to see one by one documents turn to "Met" and 10 min after all turned to "MET" i received a pre-grant visa.
> 
> For the rest who are still waiting, my prayers are with you to get your grant ASAP.
> 
> Now for a flight back to Msia....lane:


congratulation....:clap2:

when I will post message lith this....:confused2:

But I am very very glad that most of people get Grant:clap2::tongue1:


----------



## Artemisa

aziz.shan said:


> Helloooooo...
> AShan..


Well, make yourself comfortable


----------



## amer

sgn051 said:


> congratulation....:clap2:
> 
> when I will post message lith this....:confused2:
> 
> But I am very very glad that most of people get Grant:clap2::tongue1:


Thanks mate. You turn will come soin enough. Put it this way, when I applied in Dec2010, the backlog was 2years!!! Even then I got a CO/grant within 9months.

Right now the backlog is only 6months. So we are talking abt 2-3 months more to get CO.


----------



## sgn051

amer said:


> Thanks mate. You turn will come soin enough. Put it this way, when I applied in Dec2010, the backlog was 2years!!! Even then I got a CO/grant within 9months.
> 
> Right now the backlog is only 6months. So we are talking abt 2-3 months more to get CO.


Thanks Mate... I am not worried but anxious to wait for grant Visa...

I am one of the person we stuff with every year rule Change by DIAC

I landed on Australian in Feb 2006 and still here with out PR.... 
My many friends Got PR with in 2 yes.... I would too get PR if i provide fake documents... you know what I am talking about... but I have seen few application rejection.... too so I wait and put all correct document... 

Still don't know if honesty is good and grate things still why need to suffer only honest person  :flame::flame::flame: 

sorry too much philosophy ... sorry if i hurt any one ... 

Back to topic... ..... keep it up...


----------



## NewInPerth

amer said:


> Thanks NewInPerth,
> 
> I am already in OZ. Will need to go out to get the full grant and come back couple of days after that.


Thats good. Enjoy your holidays.


----------



## rajeshv

Has anyone recently applied for Indian-PCC in Australia? If yes - how long does it take to get it. VFS site says 5 working days normally but may take upto 4 or 6 weeks in some cases.


----------



## thankyou

Artemisa said:


> From december/10, the list of thos who haven't CO (in spreadsheet):
> 
> thankyou
> Khoa Nguyen
> ppjagnaan
> Onwards
> raw007
> harry21
> statue
> Reflex
> YKS
> 
> Is there anybody here? ;P



still no news from my agent. :confused2: will wait for tomorrows update.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Has anyone recently applied for Indian-PCC in Australia? If yes - how long does it take to get it. VFS site says 5 working days normally but may take upto 4 or 6 weeks in some cases.



I believe you in sydney... if you not criminal or name in police record or in cort record... lol  then just 3-4 days.... other upto 8 weeks...

sorry it was joke...

i get in 3 days in sydney


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> I believe you in sydney... if you not criminal or name in police record or in cort record... lol  then just 3-4 days.... other upto 8 weeks...
> 
> sorry it was joke...
> 
> i get in 3 days in sydney


Cool - then I should receive it soon


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Cool - then I should receive it soon


Check online tracking ... that will show you where your application status and passport ready to pickup ...


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> Check online tracking ... that will show you where your application status and passport ready to pickup ...


Yeah just did it - My partner and I have applied together. One has been dispatched and the other is still under assessment. That's pretty quick.


----------



## brajeshdave

sgn051 said:


> I believe you in sydney... if you not criminal or name in police record or in cort record... lol  then just 3-4 days.... other upto 8 weeks...
> 
> sorry it was joke...
> 
> i get in 3 days in sydney


Wow 3 days!! When I enquired for PCC in Indian embassy in Seoul, Korea, I was told that it will take atleast 45 days.


----------



## sgn051

brajeshdave said:


> Wow 3 days!! When I enquired for PCC in Indian embassy in Seoul, Korea, I was told that it will take atleast 45 days.


I wish i could help you but I can't just sorry for you:confused2:


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Yeah just did it - My partner and I have applied together. One has been dispatched and the other is still under assessment. That's pretty quick.


and Another at SYDNEY you not need to go in person to pickup only receipt is enough and you or your partner pick both passport ...


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> and Another at SYDNEY you not need to go in person to pickup only receipt is enough and you or your partner pick both passport ...


No - We actually opted for courier delivery as we didn't want to go and queue there.


----------



## ppjagnaan

Artemisa said:


> From december/10, the list of thos who haven't CO (in spreadsheet):
> 
> thankyou
> Khoa Nguyen
> ppjagnaan
> Onwards
> raw007
> harry21
> statue
> Reflex
> YKS
> 
> Is there anybody here? ;P


no news yet


----------



## voddy

wow!

It's been just few hours that I was away and had a pile of posts to read.. LOL  

(This thread sure can enter the Guinness records as the lengthiest thread with the highest frequency of posting.)

:focus:

congrats tare for the CO allocation! :clap2:

ohh AShan are you serious u didn't know about this thread.. 
How in the world did I forget to introduce you to the club  (Im sure I told you about the spreadsheet though!)

Good luck to everyone having hopes of CO/Grant/positive feed back..

another day to broaden our speculative imaginations 
cheers!


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> No - We actually opted for courier delivery as we didn't want to go and queue there.


Queue... brother... for PCC is very quick... not taking that much time ... Max 30 mints.... I went with one of my friend for his PCC pick up that took 5 mints... i waited about 15-20 mints..... we talking about PASSPORT Brother... they not taking any responsibility if your passport lost... and if passport lost then you have to go there personally... better pick up personally... 

different person has different though so you are right too...


----------



## aziz.shan

*Seriously I don't remember.. *



voddy said:


> wow!
> 
> It's been just few hours that I was away and had a pile of posts to read.. LOL
> 
> (This thread sure can enter the Guinness records as the lengthiest thread with the highest frequency of posting.)
> 
> :focus:
> 
> congrats tare for the CO allocation! :clap2:
> 
> ohh AShan are you serious u didn't know about this thread..
> How in the world did I forget to introduce you to the club  (Im sure I told you about the spreadsheet though!)
> 
> Good luck to everyone having hopes of CO/Grant/positive feed back..
> 
> another day to broaden our speculative imaginations
> cheers!


Hey Voddy..

I don't remember if I had been to this thread beforee.. 

I think I took the spreadsheet link from you in the IT folks thread?? :confused2::confused2::confused2: Pinch me if i'm wrong.. :banplease::banplease::banplease: 

You never introduced me to the clubbbbbb?????????!!!!!!!!! I remember this for sure... :smokin::smokin::smokin:

Cheers and my best lane:lane:lane:
AShan.


----------



## aziz.shan

voddy said:


> another day to broaden our speculative imaginations
> cheers!


Yeaaaa... everyday is a new awakening... :ranger:


----------



## voddy

aziz.shan said:


> Hey Voddy..
> 
> I don't remember if I had been to this thread beforee..
> 
> I think I took the spreadsheet link from you in the IT folks thread?? :confused2::confused2::confused2: Pinch me if i'm wrong.. :banplease::banplease::banplease:
> 
> You never introduced me to the clubbbbbb?????????!!!!!!!!! I remember this for sure... :smokin::smokin::smokin:
> 
> Cheers and my best lane:lane:lane:
> AShan.


I'm soo sorry. I never missed anyone on another thread.  
But now you are here & welcome aboard 

cheer!!


----------



## aziz.shan

Our IT Folks thread is dying.. 

do something Voddy!!.. :boxing::boxing:

call some of your p4 club friends there

Cheers,
AShan


----------



## voddy

aziz.shan said:


> Our IT Folks thread is dying..
> 
> do something Voddy!!.. :boxing::boxing:
> 
> call some of your p4 club friends there
> 
> Cheers,
> AShan


It's been already announced. But you see, only a handful of migrants are heading for Sydney. Most are attracted to Melbourne, Adelaide, Perth or Brisbane (lot of UK ppl go for Gold coast, sunshine coast).

So ya.. that's why I had to hand pick people to invite to the thread. Let's see.. we have few who'd soon be landing in Syd & I'm waiting util such time to give it a boost.

lets see..


----------



## cic

aziz.shan said:


> Hey Voddy..
> 
> I don't remember if I had been to this thread beforee..
> 
> I think I took the spreadsheet link from you in the IT folks thread?? :confused2::confused2::confused2: Pinch me if i'm wrong.. :banplease::banplease::banplease:
> 
> You never introduced me to the clubbbbbb?????????!!!!!!!!! I remember this for sure... :smokin::smokin::smokin:
> 
> Cheers and my best lane:lane:lane:
> AShan.


tell me u are here becoz u want it 
so start taking responsibility that u missed as it is not anyone's responsibility to spoon feed you
and if voddy did give u some link that's her generosity but she is not bound to you, so stop blaming her.


----------



## voddy

*hay guys*



cic said:


> tell me u are here becoz u want it
> so start taking responsibility that u missed as it is not anyone's responsibility to spoon feed you
> and if voddy did give u some link that's her generosity but she is not bound to you, so stop blaming her.


easy easy..
pull your selves apart  

He's just kidding there  when he balms (at least that's how i took it). We had been discussing 100 & 1 things on another forum & I too can't believe why I assumed (at the back of my mind) that Ashan already knows this thread.

eace:

btw cic, thanks for covering a fellow forumer :grouphug:


----------



## aziz.shan

*cic.. what happened to youuu*



cic said:


> tell me u are here becoz u want it
> so start taking responsibility that u missed as it is not anyone's responsibility to spoon feed you
> and if voddy did give u some link that's her generosity but she is not bound to you, so stop blaming her.


Hello Cic.. whats wrong..

I like to take advice from her as she's senior to me, gsm application wise.. and even I would like to give advice to others once I get knowledgeable about various things about GSM in days to come.. so it's kind of give and take.. plz don't get offended buddy.. and don't feel that I'm making use of her generosity.. what to say about this.. she knows better..


----------



## cic

voddy said:


> easy easy..
> pull your selves apart
> 
> He's just kidding there  when he balms (at least that's how i took it). We had been discussing 100 & 1 things on another forum & I too can't believe why I assumed (at the back of my mind) that Ashan already knows this thread.
> 
> eace:
> 
> btw cic, thanks for covering a fellow forumer :grouphug:


----------



## cic

aziz.shan said:


> Hello Cic.. whats wrong..
> 
> I like to take advice from her as she's senior to me, gsm application wise.. and even I would like to give advice to others once I get knowledgeable about various things about GSM in days to come.. so it's kind of give and take.. plz don't get offended buddy.. and don't feel that I'm making use of her generosity.. what to say about this.. she knows better..


you are mistaken i am not offended actually I am laughing 

u joined in July and its September and this thread is always in first 10 pages when u come in "Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia" forum

so firstly i cant imagine u missed it
2nd if u missed it then accept it, and dont blame others that its their responsibility to provide u a hyperlink

and yup voddy knows better


----------



## rg1prasad

cic said:


>


Hi CIC,

Whats update on your application? you seem to be the next guy to get a CO(i wish you to get a direct grant though) according to the spread sheet.

Jeevan


----------



## cic

rg1prasad said:


> Hi CIC,
> 
> Whats update on your application? you seem to be the next guy to get a CO(i wish you to get a direct grant though) according to the spread sheet.
> 
> Jeevan


the application is under progress and i am still waiting for mu CO

Lets see what happen in next few days

keep the forum posted for any update


----------



## aziz.shan

*heyy*



cic said:


> you are mistaken i am not offended actually I am laughing
> 
> u joined in July and its September and this thread is always in first 10 pages when u come in "Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia" forum
> 
> so firstly i cant imagine u missed it
> 2nd if u missed it then accept it, and dont blame others that its their responsibility to provide u a hyperlink
> 
> and yup voddy knows better


first of all.. i never used to come to expatforum.com by typing in 'expatforum.com', before signing up in this site.. so there's no possibility of me going through the list of threads available.. i always used to google 'IT jobs in sydney forum'.. and stuff like that.. and that's how i got into the thread 'IT folks heading to sydney' and met Voddy there.. and since then I had been visiting the same thread as I had bookmarked it. Just yesterday, I was wondering if there are any more interesting threads in this forum that could be of any help or informational, and came across this one.. 

i may have visited this thread before through google hits.. which i don't remember, as at that time i wasn't keen to find a thread like this..

P.S. I don't owe an explanation to anyone, why i'm here what i need.. I just told all this to clear off any misconceptions people may have about me.. and yeahh.. hope its clear..


----------



## RakeshPatel

Thanks a lot Voddy for your sheet !
Congrats guys whomsoever got CO/visa , best luck for waiting guys

I found another sheet which also tracks - "DIAC Averaging Processing Times"
since DIAC sharing it's timeline data.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=1

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=3

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## bogdan84

Got DIRECT GRANT this morning. Pls update spreadsheet.
Thanks all for sharing your timelines, made my waiting so much easier.


----------



## cic

bogdan84 said:


> Got DIRECT GRANT this morning. Pls update spreadsheet.
> Thanks all for sharing your timelines, made my waiting so much easier.


----------



## voddy

bogdan84 said:


> Got DIRECT GRANT this morning. Pls update spreadsheet.
> Thanks all for sharing your timelines, made my waiting so much easier.


congratulations!
:clap2:


----------



## voddy

RakeshPatel said:


> Thanks a lot Voddy for your sheet !
> Congrats guys whomsoever got CO/visa , best luck for waiting guys
> 
> I found another sheet which also tracks - "DIAC Averaging Processing Times"
> since DIAC sharing it's timeline data.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=1
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=3
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


humm.. interesting.. I was thinking we'r the only species collecting time lines.. LOL


----------



## Guest

bogdan84 said:


> Got DIRECT GRANT this morning. Pls update spreadsheet.
> Thanks all for sharing your timelines, made my waiting so much easier.


Hearty congrats man!!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Achilles

RakeshPatel said:


> Thanks a lot Voddy for your sheet !
> Congrats guys whomsoever got CO/visa , best luck for waiting guys
> 
> I found another sheet which also tracks - "DIAC Averaging Processing Times"
> since DIAC sharing it's timeline data.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=1
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=3
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Very Interesting.. My expected/predicted CO date is 7th November..


----------



## rg1prasad

bogdan84 said:


> Got DIRECT GRANT this morning. Pls update spreadsheet.
> Thanks all for sharing your timelines, made my waiting so much easier.


Congrats Bogdan:clap2::clap2:


----------



## neil_

bogdan84 said:


> Got DIRECT GRANT this morning. Pls update spreadsheet.
> Thanks all for sharing your timelines, made my waiting so much easier.


that - I'd say - is a very Calm expression of an event which most of us get super-excited even just thinking about  .. I can imagine though how excited you really must be.

Congrats! and all the best for the future


----------



## JohnAnton

Thanks Bogdan8 for updating us about your status.

My everyday life now consists of refreshing this thread every 30 minutes to check for updates.

haha.


----------



## Onwards

Artemisa said:


> From december/10, the list of thos who haven't CO (in spreadsheet):
> 
> thankyou
> Khoa Nguyen
> ppjagnaan
> Onwards
> raw007
> harry21
> statue
> Reflex
> YKS
> 
> Is there anybody here? ;P


Still no update on my application. I'm checking my application online everyday but to no avail. I'm hoping that there will be an update on the DIAC website to say that the CO allocation date has reached my application date (21st Dec) so that i can raise a PLE to ask about progress.

I am trying to remain positive, but getting a little impatient as i just want to get on with planning things. I am hoping to be out in Oz before Christmas as i really want to spend it with my boyfriend (who lives there). Fingers crossed!!

Fear not, as soon as i get any news of progress i will be updating the spreadsheet as i realise just how much of a life line this is to those waiting.

Good luck to all those still waiting


----------



## neil_

JohnAnton said:


> Thanks Bogdan8 for updating us about your status.
> 
> My everyday life now consists of refreshing this thread every 30 minutes to check for updates.
> 
> haha.


I wonder if any CO has ever stumbled upon this thread .. he/she would be giving a wry smile feeling like the most important person in the world


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> Very Interesting.. My expected/predicted CO date is 7th November..


Hi Achillies, 

Can you get my expected CO date, I cant open the doc in the office. My application was lodged on 8th march 2011

Thanks in advance

Jeevan


----------



## neil_

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Achillies,
> 
> Can you get my expected CO date, I cant open the doc in the office. My application was lodged on 8th march 2011
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Jeevan


hey Jeevan yours too is 7-Nov .. dates are pretty much what we have been speculating on this thread

but I guess Mar guys will start hearing sooner because according to the sheet 7-Nov is when DIAC would have hopefully Cleared All apps till 26-Mar .. maybe the first Mar COs may get allocated within the next 10 days .. just my guess


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Achillies,
> 
> Can you get my expected CO date, I cant open the doc in the office. My application was lodged on 8th march 2011
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Jeevan


Hello Mate  Are you serious? mmm... Lets hope things will happen as per the predictions in the spreadsheet. Its the same mate..


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> that - I'd say - is a very Calm expression of an event which most of us get super-excited even just thinking about  .. I can imagine though how excited you really must be.
> 
> Congrats! and all the best for the future


yes.. for a moment I thought he's a November 1st applicant. (11-1) I realized it's January 11 only after visiting the spreadsheet. 

shouldn't you party* bogdan84* ?? 

:cheer2:


----------



## bogdan84

voddy said:


> congratulations!
> :clap2:


Thanks voddy! Hope you'll get yours very soon! 

I was looking at your spreadsheet now and I can see that about half of January applicants and almost half of February applicants have either grant or CO. I think DIAC will start going throught March applications in as soon as a few weeks.


----------



## bogdan84

leptokurtic said:


> Hearty congrats man!!!! Best of luck!!!


Thanks mate!


----------



## bogdan84

rg1prasad said:


> Congrats Bogdan:clap2::clap2:


Thanks!


----------



## bogdan84

neil_ said:


> that - I'd say - is a very Calm expression of an event which most of us get super-excited even just thinking about  .. I can imagine though how excited you really must be.
> 
> Congrats! and all the best for the future


Thanks! I am a calm person indeed  I think it will be only tomorrow that I will realise that I am a PR now. Now that the waiting is over I hope I will make the best decision about what is the best time to leave England.


----------



## bogdan84

JohnAnton said:


> Thanks Bogdan8 for updating us about your status.
> 
> My everyday life now consists of refreshing this thread every 30 minutes to check for updates.
> 
> haha.


Well, you're right to do so, March visas are a stone's throw away.


----------



## jaspreet.channa

Many congrats bogdan84....So when are you flying and whr?????How long is the entry time??


----------



## bogdan84

voddy said:


> yes.. for a moment I thought he's a November 1st applicant. (11-1) I realized it's January 11 only after visiting the spreadsheet.
> 
> shouldn't you party* bogdan84* ??
> 
> :cheer2:


Of course I will, I'm going to Soho tomorrow night with friends to celebrate it. Already chose the pub


----------



## bogdan84

jaspreet.channa said:


> Many congrats bogdan84....So when are you flying and whr?????How long is the entry time??


Thanks. Entry date is 21/06/2012, one year from when the medicals where finalised.
More than one year from when I undertook the medicals and from PCC.

I will decide by the end of the month when I'm gonna make the move. It's going to be either mid-October or next year in February. Sydney is the most likely destination.


----------



## rajeshv

bogdan84 said:


> Got DIRECT GRANT this morning. Pls update spreadsheet.
> Thanks all for sharing your timelines, made my waiting so much easier.


Congrats bogdan84 - good news and good luck for your life in the Oz.


----------



## rajeshv

Quickly - Are we guys expecting an update on DIAC site tomorrow? Assuming the timelines are posted every fortnight.


----------



## Bunyip02

Many congrats bodgan  

Wishing you best of luck in your new life.


----------



## aziz.shan

*Congrats*



bogdan84 said:


> Thanks. Entry date is 21/06/2012, one year from when the medicals where finalised.
> More than one year from when I undertook the medicals and from PCC.
> 
> I will decide by the end of the month when I'm gonna make the move. It's going to be either mid-October or next year in February. Sydney is the most likely destination.


Hello Bogdan..

congrats on ur visa grant..:clap2: and good to know that you will be heading to sydney soon.. lane:

i'm also a prospective migrant to sydney, post visa grant 

if you are looking for jobs in sydney/car rentals/accomodation/etc, keep an eye on the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/88589-folks-heading-sydney-nsw.html 

Cheers and my best 
AShan..


----------



## thankyou

rajeshv said:


> Quickly - Are we guys expecting an update on DIAC site tomorrow? Assuming the timelines are posted every fortnight.


Yes there should be an update tomorrow


----------



## rajeshv

thankyou said:


> Yes there should be an update tomorrow




Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25

thankyou said:


> Yes there should be an update tomorrow


I suspect it might be on Monday. There is planned maintenance on DIAC's website from tomorrow to Monday.

Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


----------



## rajeshv

Maz25 said:


> I suspect it might be on Monday. There is planned maintenance on DIAC's website from tomorrow to Monday.
> 
> Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


Nope - its not full day maintenance - 6 to 6.05 for 5 minutes tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Maz25

rajeshv said:


> Nope - its not full day maintenance - 6 to 6.05 for 5 minutes tomorrow and Monday.



Indeed, you are right. Phew, I was wondering how I would have coped if I was unable to check my visa status for a whole weekend.


----------



## guillesil

Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!1
Today my visa was approved!!. CO didn’t make any contact.
All documents in MET.

I can’t describe the feeling!!! So good. 

Australia here we go!!!


----------



## neil_

guillesil said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!1
> Today my visa was approved!!. CO didn’t make any contact.
> All documents in MET.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling!!! So good.
> 
> Australia here we go!!!


Many Congrats and all the best for your life in OZ!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

guillesil said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!1
> Today my visa was approved!!. CO didn’t make any contact.
> All documents in MET.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling!!! So good.
> 
> Australia here we go!!!


Congratulations guillesil :clap2:


----------



## rajeshv

guillesil said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!1
> Today my visa was approved!!. CO didn’t make any contact.
> All documents in MET.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling!!! So good.
> 
> Australia here we go!!!


Congrats:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Artemisa

voddy said:


> humm.. interesting.. I was thinking we'r the only species collecting time lines.. LOL


LOL Can I marry you???
It's from PIO (pomsinoz). I used to visit their forum in a regular basis. Most of the people are from UK or Irland 




guillesil said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!1
> Today my visa was approved!!. CO didn’t make any contact.
> All documents in MET.


Muchas felicitaciones! 
I guess you didn't put your details in the spreadsheet ;P


----------



## guillesil

Artemisa said:


> Muchas felicitaciones!
> I guess you didn't put your details in the spreadsheet ;P


Muito obrigado! hehe

I can't access to the spreadsheet. I'm at work and some pages are blocked.
I'll do it from my home.

By the way, it was your software that gave me the good news! It was the first time using it. First, I thought that something was wrong, so I went to the DIAC's page and found that it was real. THANKS!!


----------



## botero82

guillesil said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!1
> Today my visa was approved!!. CO didn’t make any contact.
> All documents in MET.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling!!! So good.
> 
> Australia here we go!!!


Congratulations!: clap2:


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> LOL Can I marry you???


As long as you throw a LAVISH banquet with DELICIOUS food and invite us all. And oh, we already went through this before but, voddy is a married woman...

You're getting pretty colorful since your visa pre-grant Artemisa  I didn't know grant letters do this to people


----------



## mr_var

All,

I got a Schengen business visa rejected today, they have put a stamp on my passport sayin:

A/C/D visa DE 
German Consulate

The "C" is encircled and ticked.

Do I need to add a change of circumstances for this ? Is this is to be updated in the application someway ?

Please let me know.

Thanks !


----------



## Artemisa

leptokurtic said:


> As long as you throw a LAVISH banquet with DELICIOUS food and invite us all. And oh, we already went through this before but, voddy is a married woman...
> 
> You're getting pretty colorful since your visa pre-grant Artemisa  I didn't know grant letters do this to people


Well, I think me and Voddy would make a huge and beautiful childcare in Australia! LOL
Don't spoil my dreams! :spit:


I don't have a pre-grant letter (yet), only a CO allocated \o\


----------



## sharemyhead

neil_ said:


> I wonder if any CO has ever stumbled upon this thread .. he/she would be giving a wry smile feeling like the most important person in the world


Awesome neil... I just couldn't stop laughing after reading this..


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Well, I think me and Voddy would make a huge and beautiful childcare in Australia! LOL
> Don't spoil my dreams! :spit:


I shudder to think of the Java applet you would write to check the pampers of the little tykes :spit::spit::spit:



Artemisa said:


> I don't have a pre-grant letter (yet), only a CO allocated \o\


   OMG!!! If CO allocation does this to you, what would the actual grant do??? I think it would be time to... RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bolt:


----------



## calligula

hi
do you know how long is security ckeck for high risk countries like inan? thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest

calligula said:


> hi
> do you know how long is security ckeck for high risk countries like inan? thank you in advance.


There's a user name 'reza' in the pomsinoz forum who is in a similar situation. In general I think it is equivalent to Pakistani applicants or slightly less. You should aim for 8 - 9 months in a best case scenario. Of course you may get the grant long before that but keep your expectations realistic. Best of luck!!!


----------



## JohnAnton

im on "refresh mode" again on diac and this website


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> im on "refresh mode" again on diac and this website


Likewise - when do we get an update.


----------



## thankyou

JohnAnton said:


> im on "refresh mode" again on diac and this website


me too, im patiently waiting for the new update =)


----------



## JohnAnton

we can get an update today or monday.

I think that its still within Dec 2010 knowing that there are still Dec 2010 applicants here who were not yet contacted by CO.


----------



## neil_

JohnAnton said:


> we can get an update today or monday.
> 
> I think that its still within Dec 2010 knowing that there are still Dec 2010 applicants here who were not yet contacted by CO.


yea maybe around 21-Dec ... @thankyou - have you contacted your agent or called DIAC? you must be having a CO by now.

others in the spreadsheet lodged on 15-Dec have front-loaded meds etc, so they might already be having a CO working in the background .. hmm lets see :nod:


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> we can get an update today or monday.
> 
> I think that its still within Dec 2010 knowing that there are still Dec 2010 applicants here who were not yet contacted by CO.


Hmm - I'm tired of hitting refresh button in my browser, I've written a small piece of html to refresh it for me every 10 sec


----------



## Artemisa

rajeshv said:


> Hmm - I'm tired of hitting refresh button in my browser, I've written a small piece of html to refresh it for me every 10 sec


We will rule the world!!!


----------



## rajeshv

Artemisa said:


> We will rule the world!!!


Yes we do


----------



## rajeshv

rajeshv said:


> Yes we do
> 
> Anyone being lazy like me - here it is the html DIAC Allocation times - Refresh every 10 sec


Oops 2nd hit - please ignore


----------



## rajeshv

rajeshv said:


> Yes we do


Anyone being lazy like me - here is the html http://yellowshop.in


----------



## rg1prasad

rajeshv said:


> Anyone being lazy like me - here is the html DIAC Allocation times - Refresh every 10 sec


Hi Rajesh

You could have added the latest updated date as well (sep 9 2011)... You may rule the world but I wish you could rule perfectly....


Jeevan


----------



## thankyou

neil_ said:


> yea maybe around 21-Dec ... @thankyou - have you contacted your agent or called DIAC? you must be having a CO by now.
> 
> others in the spreadsheet lodged on 15-Dec have front-loaded meds etc, so they might already be having a CO working in the background .. hmm lets see :nod:


had already asked the agent to lodge PLE few weeks backs- - agent said no response yet. 

official CO allocation on website is Dec 1, will wait for it to include my date of lodgement then as agent to send PLE again. This time I SHOULD HAVE BEEN ALLOCATED.


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Rajesh
> 
> You could have added the latest updated date as well (sep 9 2011)... You may rule the world but I wish you could rule perfectly....
> 
> 
> Jeevan


Added in!


----------



## JohnAnton

thanks for the autorefresher


----------



## mr_var

All,

I got a Schengen business visa rejected today, they have put a stamp on my passport sayin:

Do I need to add a change of circumstances for this ? Is this is to be updated in the application someway ?

Please let me know.

Thanks !


----------



## rajeshv

mr_var said:


> All,
> 
> I got a Schengen business visa rejected today, they have put a stamp on my passport sayin:
> 
> Do I need to add a change of circumstances for this ? Is this is to be updated in the application someway ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks !


I don't think you need to let DIAC know about your Schengen visa rejection and I believe it doesn't affect your application in any way.

Refer - General Skilled Migration


----------



## sgn051

mr_var said:


> All,
> 
> I got a Schengen business visa rejected today, they have put a stamp on my passport sayin:
> 
> Do I need to add a change of circumstances for this ? Is this is to be updated in the application someway ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks !


I Don't think you need to let them know... as this is not change of circumstances...
you need to inform about Job change or address change or passport change...

yes... if you applying for new visa in that application you have to mention that your business visa was rejected


----------



## voddy

guillesil said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!1
> Today my visa was approved!!. CO didn’t make any contact.
> All documents in MET.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling!!! So good.
> 
> Australia here we go!!!


Congratulations *guillesil* 

:clap2: 

Good luck with the rest of the process :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> Well, I think me and Voddy would make a huge and beautiful childcare in Australia! LOL
> Don't spoil my dreams! :spit:


LOL 

Nice to catch ya awake..


----------



## rajeshv

Have moved the auto refresher to DIAC Allocation times - Refresh every 10 sec - am off for next few hours. I'm sure some one updates us DIAC update as it becomes available.


----------



## JohnAnton

its about time and no update yet.

its on monday.


----------



## jaics

ohh may God... God be praised.... I just cant believe it has happened this fast. I have not yet received anything from my agent but just checked my online status this morning and all i see is Applicant approved... am head over heels too good to be true.hope its not a system glitch guys. Am not so sure yet bcoz my agent just sent the requested documents this morning and hasnt communicated anything yet. i have to wait till monday to be so sure.. lane: :clap2:


----------



## Onwards

Well, what a disappointment! Woke up this morning in the hope that when i logged on the DIAC webpage would have been updated and that i might know for sure if my application had finally fallen into processing. Now it looks like we will be waiting for another few days...the DIAC seem to be full of diappointments! 

Feeling quite despondent right now


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

jaics said:


> ohh may God... God be praised.... I just cant believe it has happened this fast. I have not yet received anything from my agent but just checked my online status this morning and all i see is Applicant approved... am head over heels too good to be true.hope its not a system glitch guys. Am not so sure yet bcoz my agent just sent the requested documents this morning and hasnt communicated anything yet. i have to wait till monday to be so sure.. lane: :clap2:


Can you provide your timelines. I also sent a "private message" to you - could you please reply..

My Timelines:

DIAC Application = June 25, 2009 | CO Allocated = April 2011 | Medicals Completed = August 2011 | PCC = Awaiting PCC |Case finazation - God or someone in same boat as me can throw some light????...


----------



## jaics

My timeslines

DIAC appln: 10-DEC 2010
Medicals: 23-June 2011
CO: 9 Sept 2011
Grant: 23 sept 2011


----------



## calligula

leptokurtic said:


> There's a user name 'reza' in the pomsinoz forum who is in a similar situation. In general I think it is equivalent to Pakistani applicants or slightly less. You should aim for 8 - 9 months in a best case scenario. Of course you may get the grant long before that but keep your expectations realistic. Best of luck!!!


thank you. but i dont know whether it starts from when case officer wanted form 80 again while he showed himself just at the time, or it has been started for a while as the my officer showed himself after about 14 mounths. 4 mounths ago.


----------



## Guest

calligula said:


> thank you. but i dont know whether it starts from when case officer wanted form 80 again while he showed himself just at the time, or it has been started for a while as the my officer showed himself after about 14 mounths. 4 mounths ago.


I read this recently that when you try to ask DIAC about when the checks began they refuse to tell you. But the thinking amongst Pakistani applicants is that it starts when the CO asks for Form 80. In my case it had been only 6 months since submitting Form 80 and CO never asked for anything so I assumed my checks started from day of CO allocation. This is further corroborated by what the DIAC operators kept telling me. Before getting CO they would tell me 'your case has been batched' etc. but after getting CO they started saying my application is going through routine normal processing which can take many months.


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi all

My spouse documents are uploaded today, but when will the documents reflect in the website? Will anyone from DIAC go through the documents before updating in the website or the documents are uploaded first and then checking of documents will be done by CO at later point of time when CO is allocated? 

Regards
Jeevan


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi all
> 
> My spouse documents are uploaded today, but when will the documents reflect in the website? Will anyone from DIAC go through the documents before updating in the website or the documents are uploaded first and then checking of documents will be done by CO at later point of time when CO is allocated?
> 
> Regards
> Jeevan


when u send document then document just uploaded but they not checking that document is relater or not that would done by CO


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Hi all
> 
> My spouse documents are uploaded today, but when will the documents reflect in the website? Will anyone from DIAC go through the documents before updating in the website or the documents are uploaded first and then checking of documents will be done by CO at later point of time when CO is allocated?
> 
> Regards
> Jeevan


I think the uploaded docs will be not checked until the point you have a CO. There are instances some people haven't had their docs statuses showing MET even after the grant.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest

rajeshv said:


> I think the uploaded docs will be not checked until the point you have a CO. There are instances some people haven't had their docs statuses showing MET even after the grant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Actually, we know for sure that applications go through a kind of 'pre-assessment' phase before being viewed by a case officer. We know this from various comments which DIAC operators have given in response to people's queries.


----------



## krishz

Guys,

I have something to share with you.......

Still no improvement in my visa status.......

Last week we come to know about a job opening for teachers in abroad (for my wife). The consultant is in hyderabad when we call them they ask us to attend the interview....just want to know either the company is genuine (because they ask for the payment of 50k)......can anyone help me because I don't know anybody in hyderabad... if someone is ready I can send you their full details....


----------



## rg1prasad

leptokurtic said:


> Actually, we know for sure that applications go through a kind of 'pre-assessment' phase before being viewed by a case officer. We know this from various comments which DIAC operators have given in response to people's queries.



I too feel the same. All though I have added documents related to my spouse, if no one is looking after the documents then the docs should be immediately effected in the online application. But it is not the case. If the documents are not added personally in DIAC website, then how can it can be identified as sent document is second applicant's passport or the updated payslip of main applicant(for instance)? Can anyone help me in understanding the system?

Regards
Jeevan


----------



## Auriko1976

leptokurtic said:


> Actually, we know for sure that applications go through a kind of 'pre-assessment' phase before being viewed by a case officer. We know this from various comments which DIAC operators have given in response to people's queries.


May I know what is ABPF ??


----------



## amer

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have something to share with you.......
> 
> Still no improvement in my visa status.......
> 
> Last week we come to know about a job opening for teachers in abroad (for my wife). The consultant is in hyderabad when we call them they ask us to attend the interview....just want to know either the company is genuine (because they ask for the payment of 50k)......can anyone help me because I don't know anybody in hyderabad... if someone is ready I can send you their full details....


Hi Krishz,

I dont know about you, but for me I will never ever pay someone just to attend an interview. I know we do desperate things during desperate times, but I hope you will think really hard before committing into some and risk losing the money. 50k for me isnt a small amount of money.

Hope you will make all consideration and make the proper decision. Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## rg1prasad

Auriko1976 said:


> May I know what is ABPF ??



"Application being processed further"


----------



## amer

rg1prasad said:


> I too feel the same. All though I have added documents related to my spouse, if no one is looking after the documents then the docs should be immediately effected in the online application. But it is not the case. If the documents are not added personally in DIAC website, then how can it can be identified as sent document is second applicant's passport or the updated payslip of main applicant(for instance)? Can anyone help me in understanding the system?
> 
> Regards
> Jeevan


I can say from exprience that they do look at your documents. Basically once they look at the documents and deem it sufficient, they would change the requirement to MET. Its possible that some of them "forgot" to change it to MET, but that does not mean the CO did not look at your documents.

In my case my wife have changed her passport 1 week before i got assigned a CO. All i did was to upload the new passport; I did not fill up any change circumstances form. When the CO opened my file, he automatically updated my wife details and passport number to the new one.


----------



## amer

rg1prasad said:


> Hi all
> 
> My spouse documents are uploaded today, but when will the documents reflect in the website? Will anyone from DIAC go through the documents before updating in the website or the documents are uploaded first and then checking of documents will be done by CO at later point of time when CO is allocated?
> 
> Regards
> Jeevan


Btw, in my case my spouse details was not updated in the website. But when I mailed the CO he mentioned that it is already updated in DIAC website. So not to worry bro. Once you got your CO you can just highlight abt ur wife status.


----------



## Auriko1976

rg1prasad said:


> "Application being processed further"


Thanks a lot for reply.. 
ABPF shown is first page after we log in with TRN ??
May I know what is "PCC" ?
Thanks a lot...


----------



## rg1prasad

amer said:


> I can say from exprience that they do look at your documents. Basically once they look at the documents and deem it sufficient, they would change the requirement to MET. Its possible that some of them "forgot" to change it to MET, but that does not mean the CO did not look at your documents.
> 
> In my case my wife have changed her passport 1 week before i got assigned a CO. All i did was to upload the new passport; I did not fill up any change circumstances form. When the CO opened my file, he automatically updated my wife details and passport number to the new one.


Hi Amer 

thanks for the reply. But I have not got a CO till now. I am changing details before I get a CO. How would DIAC take up this?

Jeevan


----------



## Artemisa

Dear fellows, 

I did the medicals today. The doctor said that he had received an e-mail (from the Australian Mission) about changes in PR medicals. 

He didn't open before the medical check, so I don't know what are the changes, and when they will affect the visas.


----------



## Bunyip02

Artemisa said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> I did the medicals today. The doctor said that he had received an e-mail (from the Australian Mission) about changes in PR medicals.
> 
> He didn't open before the medical check, so I don't know what are the changes, and when they will affect the visas.


Oh great!! More surprises to look forward to 


----------



## Artemisa

Bunyip02 said:


> Oh great!! More surprises to look forward to 


Well, at least it won't make the process more difficult, just a little more expensive. I guess.


----------



## Bunyip02

Artemisa said:


> Well, at least it won't make the process more difficult, just a little more expensive. I guess.


I hope that's all it will be, as usual we will have to hang tight and see.

Thanks for the info Artemisa 


----------



## Maz25

Auriko1976 said:


> Thanks a lot for reply..
> ABPF shown is first page after we log in with TRN ??
> May I know what is "PCC" ?
> Thanks a lot...


PCC = Police Clearance Certificate...basically confirms whether you have a criminal record/ criminal case against you or not.


----------



## amer

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Amer
> 
> thanks for the reply. But I have not got a CO till now. I am changing details before I get a CO. How would DIAC take up this?
> 
> Jeevan


If it is passport detals that you are changing, just upload it online n wait until you get CO. Then, sit back n relax. He will definitily pick it up when he reviews your application. They are not as rigid as you think they are.


----------



## calligula

leptokurtic said:


> I read this recently that when you try to ask DIAC about when the checks began they refuse to tell you. But the thinking amongst Pakistani applicants is that it starts when the CO asks for Form 80. In my case it had been only 6 months since submitting Form 80 and CO never asked for anything so I assumed my checks started from day of CO allocation. This is further corroborated by what the DIAC operators kept telling me. Before getting CO they would tell me 'your case has been batched' etc. but after getting CO they started saying my application is going through routine normal processing which can take many months.


thanks alot


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have something to share with you.......
> 
> Still no improvement in my visa status.......
> 
> Last week we come to know about a job opening for teachers in abroad (for my wife). The consultant is in hyderabad when we call them they ask us to attend the interview....just want to know either the company is genuine (because they ask for the payment of 50k)......can anyone help me because I don't know anybody in hyderabad... if someone is ready I can send you their full details....


50K DON't DON'T 

that big money... and I am sure... that are all fake.... that just take interview and take all your money... in Australia 99% do not take interview for Job if they do not have VISA... so all fake... believe... me ... so Don't ...

Put that company details over here so we can search and at let you know that who is that....


----------



## sgn051

Artemisa said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> I did the medicals today. The doctor said that he had received an e-mail (from the Australian Mission) about changes in PR medicals.
> 
> He didn't open before the medical check, so I don't know what are the changes, and when they will affect the visas.


DIAC is like MONKEY never SIT at one place...

I just check health requirment fact sheet on immi site and last update was on May 2010 so I don't think... any issue...

"Fact Sheet 22. Produced by the National Communications Branch, Department of Immigration and Citizenship, Canberra.
Last reviewed May 2010."

May be one or more Health Check up or Test need to do by Dr


----------



## Artemisa

Yeah, I find out that the clinic do not have e-health yet, maybe was something about the system, or where to send the documents, so on.


----------



## sgn051

Artemisa said:


> Yeah, I find out that the clinic do not have e-health yet, maybe was something about the system, or where to send the documents, so on.


yes might be as In Australia all is Done by Online system
CO get final our Health Report in their System where in other Country they need to post all paper work and that take long time and they need to enter all detail in system so yes I believe that eHealth make process every quick and Same Day CO get your health requirement report :clap2:


----------



## Auriko1976

Maz25 said:


> PCC = Police Clearance Certificate...basically confirms whether you have a criminal record/ criminal case against you or not.


Okay. I see. Then I did completed PCC .. 
Thanks a lot..


----------



## cic

*Got "CO"*

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

there has been a update in my case, when I opened my email today I found a mail from my Case officer of TEAM 2 with attachments regarding providing more documents for relative sponsorship and how to submit etc..
Now I have already provided all the documents I have to prove relationship status of me and my Uncle(father's Big Brother) i.e Citizen certificate of uncle , passport of my Papa, Bill showing uncle residence. 
So now what else to provide.
:focus:
But still Very happy as I have a case offcer and soon my case will be finalizzed.



I am 176 relative sponsored on 01/01/2011; for more details kindly go to Voddy Spreadsheet


----------



## rg1prasad

cic said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> there has been a update in my case, when I opened my email today I found a mail from my Case officer of TEAM 2 with attachments regarding providing more documents for relative sponsorship and how to submit etc..
> Now I have already provided all the documents I have to prove relationship status of me and my Uncle(father's Big Brother) i.e Citizen certificate of uncle , passport of my Papa, Bill showing uncle residence.
> So now what else to provide.
> :focus:
> But still Very happy as I have a case offcer and soon my case will be finalizzed.


First of all congratulations for getting CO... I am unaware of how to provide the relationship proof between you and your father's brother... What I feel is that you should provide some evidence of relationship between your father and your father's big brother.

Passport of your father and your uncle's in which your grand father's name will be mentioned.

What I got to know is that... only blood relationships(brother,sister,mother,father) are treated for 176 family sponsorship visa, I am unaware whether a uncle can sponsor or not. Correct me if I am wrong?

Regards
Jeevan


----------



## cic

rg1prasad said:


> First of all congratulations for getting CO... I am unaware of how to provide the relationship proof between you and your father's brother... What I feel is that you should provide some evidence of relationship between your father and your father's big brother.
> 
> Passport of your father and your uncle's in which your grand father's name will be mentioned.
> 
> What I got to know is that... only blood relationships(brother,sister,mother,father) are treated for 176 family sponsorship visa, I am unaware whether a uncle can sponsor or not. Correct me if I am wrong?
> 
> Regards
> Jeevan


yup the uncle can also sponsor, and i already provided all doument avaliable; but again upload all those documents, plus a covering letter explaining all of it


----------



## rg1prasad

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

1. About this Visa
2. How this Visa Works
3. Eligibility
4. Obligations
5. Applying for this Visa

Eligible Relative Sponsorship – Eligibility

On this page

* Who can be a sponsor?
* Where can a sponsor be living?
* Evidence to attach to your application
* If you do not have an eligible relative sponsor


You must be sponsored by an eligible relative if you do not have a nomination from a participating state or territory government.
Note: There are no points awarded for eligible relative sponsorship.
Who can be a sponsor?

Your sponsor must be at least 18 years of age and usually resident in Australia as one of the following:

* an Australian citizen
* an Australian permanent resident
* an Eligible New Zealand citizen.

See: General Skilled Migration Definitions

You or your partner must be related to your sponsor as one of the following:

* a child – including a stepchild
* a parent – including a step–parent
* a brother or sister – including adoptive or step-sibling
* a niece or nephew – including adoptive or step–niece or nephew
* an aunt or uncle – including adoptive or step–aunt or uncle.

Yah you are very right... Uncle can also sponsor.


----------



## krishz

sgn051 said:


> 50K DON't DON'T
> 
> that big money... and I am sure... that are all fake.... that just take interview and take all your money... in Australia 99% do not take interview for Job if they do not have VISA... so all fake... believe... me ... so Don't ...
> 
> Put that company details over here so we can search and at let you know that who is that....


yes SGN I know its a big money and their address and contact no is

601 - Divya Skhakthi Complex, Ameerpet, HYD
PH : 040 23741942 / 43 / 44, 9849555502.

Actually what that lady said is the money is refundable if the visa is denied for any reason....but still not convinced to proceed further that's why waiting for all your suggetions...


----------



## krishz

amer said:


> Hi Krishz,
> 
> I dont know about you, but for me I will never ever pay someone just to attend an interview. I know we do desperate things during desperate times, but I hope you will think really hard before committing into some and risk losing the money. 50k for me isnt a small amount of money.
> 
> Hope you will make all consideration and make the proper decision. Hope everything goes well for you.


Hi Amer,

I too agree that 50k isn't a small money but what they said is if the candidate is selected they have to pay and if suppose due to some reason if the visa is denied the money is refundable but still not ready to proceed unless until if it is guranteed...


----------



## Auriko1976

rg1prasad said:


> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
> 
> 1. About this Visa
> 2. How this Visa Works
> 3. Eligibility
> 4. Obligations
> 5. Applying for this Visa
> 
> Eligible Relative Sponsorship – Eligibility
> 
> On this page
> 
> * Who can be a sponsor?
> * Where can a sponsor be living?
> * Evidence to attach to your application
> * If you do not have an eligible relative sponsor
> 
> 
> You must be sponsored by an eligible relative if you do not have a nomination from a participating state or territory government.
> Note: There are no points awarded for eligible relative sponsorship.
> Who can be a sponsor?
> 
> Your sponsor must be at least 18 years of age and usually resident in Australia as one of the following:
> 
> * an Australian citizen
> * an Australian permanent resident
> * an Eligible New Zealand citizen.
> 
> See: General Skilled Migration Definitions
> 
> You or your partner must be related to your sponsor as one of the following:
> 
> * a child – including a stepchild
> * a parent – including a step–parent
> * a brother or sister – including adoptive or step-sibling
> * a niece or nephew – including adoptive or step–niece or nephew
> * an aunt or uncle – including adoptive or step–aunt or uncle.
> 
> Yah you are very right... Uncle can also sponsor.


Hi rg,

I had applied in May2011 under subclass 475( relative sponsor).
Based on your understanding , pls do advice me as I had my first cousin sister who staid in Melbourne as Auzi citizen and her father and my father are brother. 
Am I eligible under relative sponsor ??

As above you mentioned that there are no first cousin but I had paper information from DIAC mentioned and also I had applied through evisaand I can choose the title under relative column under First Cousin when evisaand application time. 

Pls help to suggest me?

Thanks a lot. 
Auriko


----------



## rg1prasad

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi rg,
> 
> I had applied in May2011 under subclass 475( relative sponsor).
> Based on your understanding , pls do advice me as I had my first cousin sister who staid in Melbourne as Auzi citizen and her father and my father are brother.
> Am I eligible under relative sponsor ??
> 
> As above you mentioned that there are no first cousin but I had paper information from DIAC mentioned and also I had applied through evisaand I can choose the title under relative column under First Cousin when evisaand application time.
> 
> Pls help to suggest me?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Auriko


Hello Auriko

If you have already applied with the directions of DIAC then you are in safe boat...

Jeevan


----------



## williamkhoa84

Hi,

I've been a silent follower of this thread since 18th March. I received an email from a CO (team 7) on 19/09/2011 telling me that they required more info about my employment (labour contract, payslips,...). All documents they required have been uploaded yesterday and I also notified my CO via email. When did you think they will tell me final decision on my visa ?

Following is my application details:
- Name: Khoa Nguyen
- Occupation: Software Engineer
- Visa type: 175
- Application date: 15/12/2010
- Online application
- Agent: no

Received the infamous 18th march mail

Voddy, please help me to update my details in your spreadsheet


----------



## neil_

williamkhoa84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been a silent follower of this thread since 18th March. I received an email from a CO (team 7) on 19/09/2011 telling me that they required more info about my employment (labour contract, payslips,...). All documents they required have been uploaded yesterday and I also notified my CO via email. When did you think they will tell me final decision on my visa ?
> 
> Following is my application details:
> - Name: Khoa Nguyen
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa type: 175
> - Application date: 15/12/2010
> - Online application
> - Agent: no
> 
> Received the infamous 18th march mail
> 
> Voddy, please help me to update my details in your spreadsheet


Congrats Khoa on your CO allocation! If your meds are finalized then you might get the grant by tuesday


----------



## neil_

krishz said:


> Hi Amer,
> 
> I too agree that 50k isn't a small money but what they said is if the candidate is selected they have to pay and if suppose due to some reason if the visa is denied the money is refundable but still not ready to proceed unless until if it is guranteed...


hey krish don't go for this option please. they're like some immigration agent posing as recruitment consultants .. taking their fees upfront

what's happening with your case??? when was the last time you had contact with DIAC? please call them up and tell them your entire story, I'm sure they will act on it with urgency.

btw, your new app (p3) is in which stage now?


----------



## krishz

neil_ said:


> hey krish don't go for this option please. they're like some immigration agent posing as recruitment consultants .. taking their fees upfront
> 
> what's happening with your case??? when was the last time you had contact with DIAC? please call them up and tell them your entire story, I'm sure they will act on it with urgency.
> 
> btw, your new app (p3) is in which stage now?


Hi neil,

On 6th of this month I mailed my CO and got the reply as wait with patience....after that I didn't mail her...and got the SS from WA and forwarded to my CO and still no development....my application is under checks so not sure how long it will take get my visa...

Last week had an opp to attn the interview for Dubai bank and got selected unfourtunately I"m still in my ban period so couldn't join the job immediately so have to wait till my ban period gets over.....no job, no visa , no future...... don't know what to do


----------



## Artemisa

cic said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> there has been a update in my case, when I opened my email today I found a mail from my Case officer of TEAM 2 with attachments regarding providing more documents for relative sponsorship and how to submit etc..


Congrats! Did it happen today or yesterday? (September 23 or 24 )?
I put 24/09 for your allocation. Please tell me if it's correct. 




williamkhoa84 said:


> Hi,
> Voddy, please help me to update my details in your spreadsheet


Ok.


----------



## Maz25

krishz said:


> Hi neil,
> 
> On 6th of this month I mailed my CO and got the reply as wait with patience....after that I didn't mail her...and got the SS from WA and forwarded to my CO and still no development....my application is under checks so not sure how long it will take get my visa...
> 
> Last week had an opp to attn the interview for Dubai bank and got selected unfourtunately I"m still in my ban period so couldn't join the job immediately so have to wait till my ban period gets over.....no job, no visa , no future...... don't know what to do


Are you aware that the rules have changed in UAE? If you have a degree and are earning above the minimum salary set by Ministry of Labour, the ban is automatically waived. There was a recent article about it in Gulf News - you should definitely check to see if this would apply to you and you can get the ban waived. I would have also thought that a bank, of all institutions, would also be able to get the ban waived if they so wish.

As you already have a case officer, I would definitely discourage you from paying money to an agency - you will get your visa soon enough and you can then apply for a job by yourself. Agencies collect their fee from the employer so it is rather suspicious that they are asking a fee from you. I've just got a job offer and there was no fee or anything to pay - all the costs and visas charges are being handled by the employer - I'm not paying anything.


----------



## krishz

Maz25 said:


> Are you aware that the rules have changed in UAE? If you have a degree and are earning above the minimum salary set by Ministry of Labour, the ban is automatically waived. There was a recent article about it in Gulf News - you should definitely check to see if this would apply to you and you can get the ban waived. I would have also thought that a bank, of all institutions, would also be able to get the ban waived if they so wish.
> 
> As you already have a case officer, I would definitely discourage you from paying money to an agency - you will get your visa soon enough and you can then apply for a job by yourself. Agencies collect their fee from the employer so it is rather suspicious that they are asking a fee from you. I've just got a job offer and there was no fee or anything to pay - all the costs and visas charges are being handled by the employer - I'm not paying anything.


Hi Maz,

Yes, If they wish to waive the ban they can to that but still I have to pay the visa fee and If i wait for a month from today the ban period is over and can enter without any visa charges...

I will not pay them unless otherwise they are trust worthy (or if I see some improvement in my case)....so don't worry and thank you very much for the concern friend....


----------



## ppjagnaan

Voddy, please correct the spreadsheet...I have not been assigned a CO yet, it's Khoa Nguyen who got CO.

Thanks.


----------



## cic

Artemisa said:


> Congrats! Did it happen today or yesterday? (September 23 or 24 )?
> I put 24/09 for your allocation. Please tell me if it's correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.


i received mail on 23


----------



## Artemisa

ppjagnaan said:


> Voddy, please correct the spreadsheet...I have not been assigned a CO yet, it's Khoa Nguyen who got CO.
> 
> Thanks.


Ops 
Done.


----------



## tare

My specific work experience is still showing RECEIVED. Anyone, specially December Applicant with similar situation?????????????

My Agent has been so lazy that he did not updated the form 80, though its 4 days i have been allocated a CO.

Guys what do u think about being RECEIVED, does that mean DIAC will go for JOB VERIFICATION


----------



## aarkay

*175 or 176?*

Hi,

I am about to file my app with DIAC, and have been thinking which of the two is actually beneficial?

My real brother is an AUS citizen in sydney, will it be of any help to get relative sponsorship and file 176?

Or 175 is equally good? and it does not make any difference?

Please let me know, it will me help me finalize the app.

Thanks,
aarkay


----------



## Guest

aarkay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to file my app with DIAC, and have been thinking which of the two is actually beneficial?
> 
> My real brother is an AUS citizen in sydney, will it be of any help to get relative sponsorship and file 176?
> 
> Or 175 is equally good? and it does not make any difference?
> 
> Please let me know, it will me help me finalize the app.
> 
> Thanks,
> aarkay


Currently, family sponsoship gives you no extra points. All it does is to cause extra documentation headaches. And I THINK family slots amongst ALL visas (including 176) are limited to 6000 in the 2011-12 year (somebody correct me if I am wrong). If you can go for 175, do it!!!


----------



## cic

tare said:


> My specific work experience is still showing RECEIVED. Anyone, specially December Applicant with similar situation?????????????
> 
> My Agent has been so lazy that he did not updated the form 80, though its 4 days i have been allocated a CO.
> 
> Guys what do u think about being RECEIVED, does that mean DIAC will go for JOB VERIFICATION


it means co has seen it but yet not concluded it is sufficient or not


----------



## cic

aarkay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to file my app with DIAC, and have been thinking which of the two is actually beneficial?
> 
> My real brother is an AUS citizen in sydney, will it be of any help to get relative sponsorship and file 176?
> 
> Or 175 is equally good? and it does not make any difference?
> 
> Please let me know, it will me help me finalize the app.
> 
> Thanks,
> aarkay


no use forget 176
apply 175 if you are getting enough points


----------



## aarkay

Thanks leptokurtic and cic, wanted to take experts opinion.

I will go with 175. I am having exactly 65 points (30 age+10 IELTS+10 workex+15 qualification)



leptokurtic said:


> Currently, family sponsoship gives you no extra points. All it does is to cause extra documentation headaches. And I THINK family slots amongst ALL visas (including 176) are limited to 6000 in the 2011-12 year (somebody correct me if I am wrong). If you can go for 175, do it!!!





cic said:


> no use forget 176
> apply 175 if you are getting enough points


----------



## rg1prasad

leptokurtic said:


> Currently, family sponsoship gives you no extra points. All it does is to cause extra documentation headaches. And I THINK family slots amongst ALL visas (including 176) are limited to 6000 in the 2011-12 year (somebody correct me if I am wrong). If you can go for 175, do it!!!


Is it so? How to check whether 6000 visas quota completed or not? ooooffff a new headache....


----------



## sgn051

tare said:


> My specific work experience is still showing RECEIVED. Anyone, specially December Applicant with similar situation?????????????
> 
> My Agent has been so lazy that he did not updated the form 80, though its 4 days i have been allocated a CO.
> 
> Guys what do u think about being RECEIVED, does that mean DIAC will go for JOB VERIFICATION


No just RECEIVED mean just RECEIVED... not yet verified for point


----------



## sgn051

Another  week...

Good to December and January Applicat
and Congratulation who get CO or VISA...

:yo:


----------



## sgn051

Page update for Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications 

but not much improvement  :mad2:


----------



## Artemisa

December 10th.

Well, it was kind of expected looking at the spreadsheet.


----------



## rajeshv

Hmm - its 10:30 Monday - No update yet from DIAC on the allocation dates.


----------



## rajeshv

rajeshv said:


> Hmm - its 10:30 Monday - No update yet from DIAC on the allocation dates.


My bad - I had caching issues - now shown up the latest dates.


----------



## Artemisa

rajeshv said:


> Hmm - its 10:30 Monday - No update yet from DIAC on the allocation dates.


Rajeshv, 

Friday it was '01/12'. Today is '10/12'. Just a few days, but it is an update.


----------



## JohnAnton

If I'm not mistaken, the Dec 1, 2010 update states "allocated with CO".

Today's update reads "contacted by CO". 

There's a huge difference between these phrases. DIAC might be playing word games with us.
They might have allocated pastl Jan 2011 already.
(Dejavu on me typing this exact posts)

Cheer up guys. We all know that they are working applicants as far as Feb 2011. So this means that they have allocated further than what they are telling us.

but this might bother us:
New State Migration Plans (SMPs) for some states and territories have been released. Details are available on the relevant state or territory websites.
Due to the implementation of these new SMPs, some existing GSM applications are eligible for Priority Group 3 processing. GSM is currently re-categorising these applications to ensure they are prioritised correctly and affected applicants do not need to contact GSM processing centres regarding this.
As a result this of re-categorising the allocation of Priority Group 4 applications has been reduced for this update period."


----------



## sgn051

JohnAnton said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Dec 1, 2010 update states "allocated with CO".
> 
> Today's update reads "contacted by CO".
> 
> There's a huge difference between these phrases. DIAC might be playing word games with us.
> They might have allocated pastl Jan 2011 already.
> (Dejavu on me typing this exact posts)
> 
> Cheer up guys. We all know that they are working applicants as far as Feb 2011. So this means that they have allocated further than what they are telling us.
> 
> but this might bother us:
> New State Migration Plans (SMPs) for some states and territories have been released. Details are available on the relevant state or territory websites.
> Due to the implementation of these new SMPs, some existing GSM applications are eligible for Priority Group 3 processing. GSM is currently re-categorising these applications to ensure they are prioritised correctly and affected applicants do not need to contact GSM processing centres regarding this.
> As a result this of re-categorising the allocation of Priority Group 4 applications has been reduced for this update period."


yes DIAC is word of game

they CONTACTED word all time that mean all previous application granted or sent email for more info or document...


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi All...

I am very disappointed with the news...

Jeevan


----------



## ToOZ

JohnAnton said:


> but this might bother us:
> New State Migration Plans (SMPs) for some states and territories have been released. Details are available on the relevant state or territory websites.
> Due to the implementation of these new SMPs, some existing GSM applications are eligible for Priority Group 3 processing. GSM is currently re-categorising these applications to ensure they are prioritised correctly and affected applicants do not need to contact GSM processing centres regarding this.
> As a result this of re-categorising the allocation of Priority Group 4 applications has been reduced for this update period."


Does this mean, we have chance to get SS and move from 175 to 176?


----------



## JohnAnton

^ DIAC does not allow that


----------



## rajeshv

what's going on with the DIAC updates? Are we supposed to be worrying with this SMP changes?


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I am very disappointed with the news...
> 
> Jeevan


the DIAC you talking about... what we say.. :confused2:


----------



## Achilles

Does anyone know the time frame for one to get a state sponsorship approved?

I am not disappointed with the DIAC update. I am happy as long as it moves forward. But, with more SS's coming in, delay is inevitable. 

Time for us to reconsider our expectations.. :ranger:


----------



## sgn051

ToOZ said:


> Does this mean, we have chance to get SS and move from 175 to 176?


yes if you get SS and your Skill in that SS list then you you can change 176 and visa with in 4 weeks...


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> Does anyone know the time frame for one to get a state sponsorship approved?
> 
> I am not disappointed with the DIAC update. I am happy as long as it moves forward. But, with more SS's coming in, delay is inevitable.
> 
> Time for us to reconsider our expectations.. :ranger:


That depends on that department 
one of my friend get SS for 487 onshore approved from Murray, NSW department and letter with in 1 week.... don't know about other


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> yes if you get SS and your Skill in that SS list then you you can change 176 and visa with in 4 weeks...


Can we change from 175 to 176? I thought we have to lodge a new 176 application.


----------



## rajeshv

Guys

Could some one tell me whether any one lodged 175 are eligible to move onto 176 as long as the occupation is on the SMP list? I remember reading somewhere that it applies to applicants lodged before some xx date( guess some date before July 2010). I doubt the applicants who lodged their visas late last year or this year can do that? I'm totally unsure.

Any ideas?


----------



## Saj

Please update my (Saj) details on the sheet.

- Occupation: Software Engineer
- Visa Type: 176 Family
- Application Date: 07/02/2011
- Online Application
- Agent: Yes
- 18th March Email : Yes
- HR/LR : HR
- Health Requirements Finalized : 06/06/2011
- CO Assigned : 26/09/2011
- Visa Granted : No


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> Can we change from 175 to 176? I thought we have to lodge a new 176 application.


I consulted one Migration Agent in Sydney on Dec 2009
he told me that if you apply 885 or 175 and later if you get SS then you can change your application by send just that letter... no need to apply another application...

he told me that they are kind of same category so no need another application


----------



## sgn051

Saj said:


> Please update my (Saj) details on the sheet.
> 
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa Type: 176 Family
> - Application Date: 07/02/2011
> - Online Application
> - Agent: Yes
> - 18th March Email : Yes
> - HR/LR : HR
> - Health Requirements Finalized : 06/06/2011
> - CO Assigned : 26/09/2011
> - Visa Granted : No


Congratulation.... :clap2:

here the week begain... lol


----------



## Achilles

Saj said:


> Please update my (Saj) details on the sheet.
> 
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa Type: 176 Family
> - Application Date: 07/02/2011
> - Online Application
> - Agent: Yes
> - 18th March Email : Yes
> - HR/LR : HR
> - Health Requirements Finalized : 06/06/2011
> - CO Assigned : 26/09/2011
> - Visa Granted : No


Congratulations on your CO allocation. :clap2:.. welcome


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> Can we change from 175 to 176? I thought we have to lodge a new 176 application.


for your reference 
on top of that if by mistake if you applied Visa Application with out 120 Point 
like you get 110 point or 115 point 
still you can apply SS and if you get approved then still no need to apply new application... just need to attach that letter of SS as in such case you have to 120 *point at time of decision *

or you can Give IELTS 7 each or 8 Each for extra point before get CO 
after CO applicate to your application they can't accept IELTS or SS letter for extra point ... but better cross check DIAC ... i am talking about Dec 2009 rules... I don't heard that this process change but.. still make sure you are on safe side

Good luck


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I am very disappointed with the news...
> 
> Jeevan


today one user SAJ get CO and application was on 7th Feb 2011

so you will be around 4-5 weeks... good luck... :boxing:


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> for your reference
> on top of that if by mistake if you applied Visa Application with out 120 Point
> like you get 110 point or 115 point
> still you can apply SS and if you get approved then still no need to apply new application... just need to attach that letter of SS as in such case you have to 120 *point at time of decision *
> 
> or you can Give IELTS 7 each or 8 Each for extra point before get CO
> after CO applicate to your application they can't accept IELTS or SS letter for extra point ... but better cross check DIAC ... i am talking about Dec 2009 rules... I don't heard that this process change but.. still make sure you are on safe side
> 
> Good luck


I am not applying for SS. I will hang on to this application and will wait patiently  for my turn. Thanks for the info though. Always good to know this kind of information.


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> I am not applying for SS. I will hang on to this application and will wait patiently  for my turn. Thanks for the info though. Always good to know this kind of information.


yes have all info... as we don't know we might done mistake... 

yehh some SS ask for so many documents with finance... and that application is more complex then Immigration application  lol


----------



## Maz25

sgn051 said:


> I consulted one Migration Agent in Sydney on Dec 2009
> he told me that if you apply 885 or 175 and later if you get SS then you can change your application by send just that letter... no need to apply another application...
> 
> he told me that they are kind of same category so no need another application


This advice was correct at the time that the migration gave it to you. However, anyone who has lodged an application after July 2010 have to withdraw their 175 application if they choose to apply for state sponsorship and additionally pay a new fee. 

If we could simply swap 175 to 176, you would imagine how many of us would have been doing it to have our application processed faster.


----------



## krishz

rajeshv said:


> Guys
> 
> Could some one tell me whether any one lodged 175 are eligible to move onto 176 as long as the occupation is on the SMP list? I remember reading somewhere that it applies to applicants lodged before some xx date( guess some date before July 2010). I doubt the applicants who lodged their visas late last year or this year can do that? I'm totally unsure.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi Rajeshv,

I changed my 175 to 176 last month....


----------



## rajeshv

Maz25 said:


> This advice was correct at the time that the migration gave it to you. However, anyone who has lodged an application after July 2010 have to withdraw their 175 application if they choose to apply for state sponsorship and additionally pay a new fee.
> 
> If we could simply swap 175 to 176, you would imagine how many of us would have been doing it to have our application processed faster.


This is what I exactly was after. By looks of the new update from DIAC - anyone who lodged their application before July'10 and currently P4 may have an opportunity to get state sponsorship and become p3 applicant if their occupation is listed.


----------



## krishz

Achilles said:


> Does anyone know the time frame for one to get a state sponsorship approved?
> 
> I am not disappointed with the DIAC update. I am happy as long as it moves forward. But, with more SS's coming in, delay is inevitable.
> 
> Time for us to reconsider our expectations.. :ranger:


Hi Achilles,

I applied for SS last month and got the approval in a week...


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> Hi Rajeshv,
> 
> I changed my 175 to 176 last month....


Cool - the reason is you lodged your application before 1 July'10. The rules were different - 175 to 176 automatic conversion when you get the sponsorship.


----------



## Bunyip02

rajeshv said:


> This is what I exactly was after. By looks of the new update from DIAC - anyone who lodged their application before July'10 and currently P4 may have an opportunity to get state sponsorship and become p3 applicant if their occupation is listed.


What DIAC meant by there update was that many applicants had at one time relevant state/territory sponsorship until that state/territory had reached there maximum for a particular occupation, that occupation was then taken off list and those applicants were then put in cat5. 

Now a new list for many states/Territory's have been released, many of those occupation have now been put back on the list, so.......... Those applicants whos occupation is now back on the list have now moved from priority 5 to priority 3.

And no you can't change from p4 to p3 if you applied after July 2010. 

Oh yeah and good morning all


----------



## rajeshv

Bunyip02 said:


> What DIAC meant by there update was that many applicants had at one time relevant state/territory sponsorship until that state/territory had reached there maximum for a particular occupation, that occupation was then taken off list and those applicants were then put in cat5.
> 
> Now a new list for many states/Territory's have been released, many of those occupation have now been put back on the list, so.......... Those applicants whos occupation is now back on the list have now moved from priority 5 to priority 3.
> 
> And no you can't change from p4 to p3 if you applied after July 2010. 
> 
> Oh yeah and good morning all


That makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Onwards

What a disappointing start to the week! An update of 10th Dec on the DIAC website is quite disheartening. Last week I was quietly optimistic i would come into processing timelines, but luck does not appear to be on my side. 

Looking at the spreadsheet there seem to be an increasing number of Jan & Feb applicants getting case officers (and visas) so i'm just hoping that something is happening in the background on my application instead (i'm 21st Dec 2010 applicant). 

Fingers crossed this week there will be some more allocations and grants to keep the spirits lifted and a provide assurance that processing is progressing!

Good luck to everyone - i'm sure everyone is as anxious as i am to get their visa.


----------



## mr_var

It's a bit disappointing after the previous update. But I was kind of expecting this. 

The progress is dependent on:
1) The number of applications within a period of time(1-2 months)
2) Previous applications still under CO's review, until these are settled they won't move forward and take up new applications

Anyway, let's hope we have a better update after 2 weeks


----------



## Saj

Saj said:


> Please update my (Saj) details on the sheet.
> 
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa Type: 176 Family
> - Application Date: 07/02/2011
> - Online Application
> - Agent: Yes
> - 18th March Email : Yes
> - HR/LR : HR
> - Health Requirements Finalized : 06/06/2011
> - CO Assigned : 26/09/2011
> - Visa Granted : No


----

This is just an update. CO has requested some docs. All other has been marked as MET. I will keep posting updates.


----------



## jaics

@ Onwards
Please take heart, Am sure they are really working on DEC applicants at the moment and am i hoping they contact you before end of week, i think these guys assess applications from the back ground and only contact you when they need some thing from you, if all the documentation is at hand they will just give you an abrupt shocking grant when you even least expect... for Jan and FEB stand by the time shouldnt be far....


----------



## Onwards

jaics said:


> @ Onwards
> Please take heart, Am sure they are really working on DEC applicants at the moment and am i hoping they contact you before end of week, i think these guys assess applications from the back ground and only contact you when they need some thing from you, if all the documentation is at hand they will just give you an abrupt shocking grant when you even least expect... for Jan and FEB stand by the time shouldnt be far....


@Jaics - Yes, that's what i am hoping is the case. Thank you for your words of encouragement. 
I'm sure you know what it's like, you just get days sometimes when things lay a bit heavier on your shoulders. For me this day is one of those. Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## voddy

Saj said:


> Please update my (Saj) details on the sheet.
> 
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa Type: 176 Family
> - Application Date: 07/02/2011
> - Online Application
> - Agent: Yes
> - 18th March Email : Yes
> - HR/LR : HR
> - Health Requirements Finalized : 06/06/2011
> - CO Assigned : 26/09/2011
> - Visa Granted : No


congrats Saj !! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## jaics

Hi Voddy..
Kindly update my status on the spread sheet.. I got my grant on 23-09-11.. Everything happened so fast after submitting my pending docs. i hadnt confirmed because on the online status all my docs still show Required yet somewhere i have applicant approved. My agent just confirmed this morning basing on the email she received from DIAC... great thanks to all members in this forum, i havent been so active but i have really benefited alot from the exchanges that has kept me going, this is the best forum and most accurate at that.. thanks guys, not so sure where to move at the moment as am still in the excited state.. have to start looking out for some jobs online for the moment but plan on moving around feb 2012.. those in the wait, please take heart yout turn is just around the corner.. it wont be long


----------



## Onwards

Congratulations Jaics


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi, can anyone give links which occupations were removed from category 4 to category 3, and what states initiated it? I mean to see SMPs. As far as I understand, these removed occupations will be processed quicker despite lodging date!? And after processing these occupations, the turn for Cat 4 will be renewed?


----------



## jaics

Thanks @ Onwards


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi All

When I talk to my agent i feel very disappointed. Last friday I have sent docs for updating the docs. The agent have updated it... in the conversation he is saying that the process is very very slow. but when i say the recent updates then he brings the IELTS score, occupation ( although i have a occupation which is schedule-I - software engineer )and he says DIAC will try to shut mouths of other by migrating high skilled people. 

I added my spouse's documents - when will they reflect in the application? I still see only 1 person (my) details in the application. I asked when will my spouse documents will be reflected, then he says they will be reflecting only once the CO is allotted. But again he says my lodgement date is when i submit my spouse passport (i.e last friday). i feel there is a deadlock in what he is saying? I thought not to argue with him because he is trying to defend his statement "my application date would be when my spouse passport copy is submitted". this he gave in written statement also. 

Can anyone help me in understanding when will my spouse (2nd Applicant) details will be reflected in the evisa status application?

Regards
Jeevan


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jeevan,

I don't think agent/you can change online application which got TRN no.
(guys please correct me if i am wrong)

so there is no question of adding details related to your wife.He can add documents to your application & fill form 1022.

so date of application will remain same.
you can see changes related to your wife passport when CO updates it.

Best Luck !

Thanks
RakeshPatel



rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> When I talk to my agent i feel very disappointed. Last friday I have sent docs for updating the docs. The agent have updated it... in the conversation he is saying that the process is very very slow. but when i say the recent updates then he brings the IELTS score, occupation ( although i have a occupation which is schedule-I - software engineer )and he says DIAC will try to shut mouths of other by migrating high skilled people.
> 
> I added my spouse's documents - when will they reflect in the application? I still see only 1 person (my) details in the application. I asked when will my spouse documents will be reflected, then he says they will be reflecting only once the CO is allotted. But again he says my lodgement date is when i submit my spouse passport (i.e last friday). i feel there is a deadlock in what he is saying? I thought not to argue with him because he is trying to defend his statement "my application date would be when my spouse passport copy is submitted". this he gave in written statement also.
> 
> Can anyone help me in understanding when will my spouse (2nd Applicant) details will be reflected in the evisa status application?
> 
> Regards
> Jeevan


----------



## rg1prasad

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Jeevan,
> 
> I don't think agent/you can change online application which got TRN no.
> (guys please correct me if i am wrong)
> 
> so there is no question of adding details related to your wife.He can add documents to your application & fill form 1022.
> 
> so date of application will remain same.
> you can see changes related to your wife passport when CO updates it.
> 
> Best Luck !
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Thanks for the information Rakesh. Wishing for you, me and all for a speedy grant from DIAC. 

G1


----------



## Artemisa

Saj said:


> Please update my (Saj) details on the sheet.
> 
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa Type: 176 Family
> - Application Date: 07/02/2011
> - Online Application
> - Agent: Yes
> - 18th March Email : Yes
> - HR/LR : HR
> - Health Requirements Finalized : 06/06/2011
> - CO Assigned : 26/09/2011
> - Visa Granted : No


Are you 'samk6' in the spreadsheet? Well, I updated there.


----------



## gesi

I had my visa granted on 26-09-11,
I'm a september 2010 applicant.


----------



## Artemisa

Dear Jeevan, 
It's pretty known that your spouse will be added in the application as soon as the CO (or someone else who works in DIAC) start to look at your application. It's NOT an automatic routine. 

About when will you have the CO allocated, it is REALLY a lottery. Nobody knows. As you can see now, people from february have CO, and people from december are STILL waiting. So, if DIAC will use your lodgement date or your today doesn't make any real difference - it's a lottery. There's no rule, nothing you can do. 

So, if you had upload everything, the ONLY thing you can do is wait. Wait for the CO, wait for some news. When you find out that the DIAC's update site is later than your application lodgement date, take an hour or two and CALL them. But probably before that you will have the CO. 

Wait. Patiently. It's hard and difficult, but it's the only thing you can do.


----------



## Saj

Artemisa said:


> Are you 'samk6' in the spreadsheet? Well, I updated there.


Nop.. I'm not samk6. I'm Saj


----------



## Artemisa

Saj said:


> Nop.. I'm not samk6. I'm Saj


Ok, I could not find you in spreadsheet. So I added a new line.


----------



## aziz.shan

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, can anyone give links which occupations were removed from category 4 to category 3, and what states initiated it? I mean to see SMPs. As far as I understand, these removed occupations will be processed quicker despite lodging date!? And after processing these occupations, the turn for Cat 4 will be renewed?


Hello Australia_Mania..

It's highly impossible for anyone to give you exact occupations that were added for Priority 3 processing, as no one actually saves the SMP list of each state whenever a change is done to it. Usually everyone visit the SMP sites to view if his/her occupation has been made available or not.

Having said this, I suggest you go to SMP list of all states and find out if your occupation was included as part of new changes specified in the DIAC's 'Allocation Dates' page. For this, you must remember what all states your occupation was available under, earlier. 

If you see your occupation newly added to the SMP List of at least 2 to 3 important States, then.. bannggg.. your application is under re-categorisation.. and your case will be processed on priority.. before priority 4 applications..

Hope it helps.

Cheers and my best..lane:lane:
AShan..


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> When I talk to my agent i feel very disappointed. Last friday I have sent docs for updating the docs. The agent have updated it... in the conversation he is saying that the process is very very slow. but when i say the recent updates then he brings the IELTS score, occupation ( although i have a occupation which is schedule-I - software engineer )and he says DIAC will try to shut mouths of other by migrating high skilled people.
> 
> I added my spouse's documents - when will they reflect in the application? I still see only 1 person (my) details in the application. I asked when will my spouse documents will be reflected, then he says they will be reflecting only once the CO is allotted. But again he says my lodgement date is when i submit my spouse passport (i.e last friday). i feel there is a deadlock in what he is saying? I thought not to argue with him because he is trying to defend his statement "my application date would be when my spouse passport copy is submitted". this he gave in written statement also.
> 
> Can anyone help me in understanding when will my spouse (2nd Applicant) details will be reflected in the evisa status application?
> 
> Regards
> Jeevan



Can you share with us that Did you added your spouse at the time of application or not...?

*IF yes then*

it has to show both person in list
if not contact DIAC and discuss with them before CO you get

if by mistake selected wrong option or given wrong Answer still have change to fill one form and change your answer before CO you get 
I believe that one is 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)
I helped one of friend to correct answers given in application and CO accepted and now he got VISA

We all do mistakes but correct on time....

*if NO*

then So far I know then no way to add your spouse as you have to wait your Visa Application approved and then you can Apply for your spouse Visa.



but I still confuse... how could you applied Visa without your spouse Passport info...?
:confused2:


----------



## rg1prasad

sgn051 said:


> *if NO*
> 
> then So far I know then no way to add your spouse as you have to wait your Visa Application approved and then you can Apply for your spouse Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> but I still confuse... how could you applied Visa without your spouse Passport info...?
> :confused2:


Hi sgn

I got married after application is lodged and my spouse doesn't have passport initially and have got the passport recently (a week ago). So updated the DIAC with 1022 form.

G1


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi sgn
> 
> I got married after application is lodged and my spouse doesn't have passport initially and have got the passport recently (a week ago). So updated the DIAC with 1022 form.
> 
> G1


1022 is Notification of changes in circumstances that will not add your partner as secondary that I am 100% SURE.



Again I was contacted DIAC back up June 2009 that if I applied application and later If i add my wife and they said no you can't add any secondary applicant after lodge application.

May be rule change I don't know
*Question To other Users: IS that possible to add secondary applicant after application done and get TRN number?*

But You have to inform them that you got married and inform them with 1022 form


----------



## tycsee

sgn051 said:


> 1022 is Notification of changes in circumstances that will not add your partner as secondary that I am 100% SURE.
> 
> 
> 
> Again I was contacted DIAC back up June 2009 that if I applied application and later If i add my wife and they said no you can't add any secondary applicant after lodge application.
> 
> *May be rule change I don't know
> To other Users: IS that possible to add secondary applicant after application done and get TRN number?*
> 
> But You have to inform them that you got married and inform them


Best thing to do is to raise a Post Lodgement Enquiry and confirm with DIAC as DIAC is in the best position to confirm.


----------



## brajeshdave

*Indian PCC*

Hi Guys,

Is it mandatory to submit a passport office PCC? 
Can't I submit the PCC received from the office of "Superintendent Of Police"?
Has anybody did it this way? Is it accepted by DIAC?

Cheers.


----------



## sgn051

brajeshdave said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit a passport office PCC?
> Can't I submit the PCC received from the office of "Superintendent Of Police"?
> Has anybody did it this way? Is it accepted by DIAC?
> 
> Cheers.


I not done but I just ask my friend who done in India

and you have to take that letter and DIAC letter as well which ask to do PCC and go to passport office and they will take you photo as well and post you that FINAL PCC 

All are doing so you have to do that as if DIAC not accept that PCC and you will be problem better to safe side.. he told he got PCC in 5 days

and passport office give you receipt of PCC application and send that receipt to DIAC as evidence that you applied for it. while you get final PCC letter from Passport office

Good luck...


----------



## rg1prasad

sgn051 said:


> I not done but I just ask my friend who done in India
> 
> and you have to take that letter and DIAC letter as well which ask to do PCC and go to passport office and they will take you photo as well and post you that FINAL PCC
> 
> All are doing so you have to do that as if DIAC not accept that PCC and you will be problem better to safe side.. he told he got PCC in 5 days
> 
> and passport office give you receipt of PCC application and send that receipt to DIAC as evidence that you applied for it. while you get final PCC letter from Passport office
> 
> Good luck...


Hi Sgn

How many days the indian PCC is valid. I thought of going for PCC though DIAC didn't ask...because it might take 2 months as well... but there is no letter from DIAC for proof. Can we do it without letter from DIAC?

G1


----------



## ppjagnaan

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, can anyone give links which occupations were removed from category 4 to category 3, and what states initiated it? I mean to see SMPs. As far as I understand, these removed occupations will be processed quicker despite lodging date!? And after processing these occupations, the turn for Cat 4 will be renewed?


you're also an external auditor right? based on the 2011 SMP of the different states/territories of Australia, external auditors are STILL on the list of Victoria, Western Australia and Australian Capital Territory.... we're off the list for South Australia...and under "limited" list for Northern Territory...as for NSW and QLD, i think it's been a while that external auditors are not in demand in these states.

do you intend to apply for state sponsorship?


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Sgn
> 
> How many days the indian PCC is valid. I thought of going for PCC though DIAC didn't ask...because it might take 2 months as well... but there is no letter from DIAC for proof. Can we do it without letter from DIAC?
> 
> G1


PCC is valid for 1 year from date of Issue 

In India PCC talking long about 4 weeks if your all info is good then you will get Quick...

there is no problem to do PCC now ... you can do that and that Valid for 1 year
but I would prefer to wait untill CO ask to do that.

choice is up to you do now or wait

Good luck


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Sgn
> 
> How many days the indian PCC is valid. I thought of going for PCC though DIAC didn't ask...because it might take 2 months as well... but there is no letter from DIAC for proof. Can we do it without letter from DIAC?
> 
> G1


I have recently got my PCC from Indian Consulate here in Australia in about 3 days and its valid for a year as far as I know. 

I haven't been requested by DIAC either - however I've asked my agent to submit it upfront.


----------



## williamkhoa84

williamkhoa84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been a silent follower of this thread since 18th March. I received an email from a CO (team 7) on 19/09/2011 telling me that they required more info about my employment (labour contract, payslips,...). All documents they required have been uploaded yesterday and I also notified my CO via email. When did you think they will tell me final decision on my visa ?
> 
> Following is my application details:
> - Name: Khoa Nguyen
> - Occupation: Software Engineer
> - Visa type: 175
> - Application date: 15/12/2010
> - Online application
> - Agent: no
> 
> Received the infamous 18th march mail
> 
> Voddy, please help me to update my details in your spreadsheet


Hi everyone, thank you so much for all of your helpful advices, I'm very glad to let you know that I've been granted visa today, see above for my visa details. Special thanks to neil_ , your prediction is so precisely.


----------



## rajeshv

williamkhoa84 said:


> Hi everyone, thank you so much for all of your helpful advices, I'm very glad to let you know that I've been granted visa today, see above for my visa details. Special thanks to neil_ , your prediction is so precisely.


Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## krishz

Guys,

Still no updates..............god do something......


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Still no updates..............god do something......


where your Case stuck?


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Brajesh,

Yes , its mandatory to submit passport office PCC.
my agent clearly told me.

"Superintendent Of Police" PCC will not work as it is related to area/city , that's why they ask PCC at Country level.

Thanks
RakeshPatel




brajeshdave said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit a passport office PCC?
> Can't I submit the PCC received from the office of "Superintendent Of Police"?
> Has anybody did it this way? Is it accepted by DIAC?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## sgn051

IS that we are the last group that going to use this Export forum ... as can't see more users who applied after 1 July 2011 if no one comming to Australia then where they going to...?


----------



## krishz

sgn051 said:


> where your Case stuck?


She said it's under routine processing....which may take many months


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jeevan,

Might be you are aware of what i am sharing related to Fees

if your wife doesn't get 4.5 overall bands in IELTS then you required to pay $4110.

"The 2nd instalment of the Visa Application Charge for dependents aged 18 years or over with less than functional English must be paid before the visa is granted."

Professionals and other Skilled Migrants Visa Charges - Outside Australia

Thanks
RakeshPatel




rg1prasad said:


> Hi sgn
> 
> I got married after application is lodged and my spouse doesn't have passport initially and have got the passport recently (a week ago). So updated the DIAC with 1022 form.
> 
> G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Monday we didn't have many updates and Tuesday till time, there is no hearing from anyone. Hope for a good news shortly. 

G1


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Monday we didn't have many updates and Tuesday till time, there is no hearing from anyone. Hope for a good news shortly.
> 
> G1


@WilliamKhoa84 has been granted today. He's 15 Dec applicant. Lets hope we have more grants towards the end of week.


----------



## rg1prasad

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Jeevan,
> 
> Might be you are aware of what i am sharing related to Fees
> 
> if your wife doesn't get 4.5 overall bands in IELTS then you required to pay $4110.
> 
> "The 2nd instalment of the Visa Application Charge for dependents aged 18 years or over with less than functional English must be paid before the visa is granted."
> 
> Professionals and other Skilled Migrants Visa Charges - Outside Australia
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


But I have provided a Medium of Instruction certificate from university and college that she studied in english medium. I think this will also suffice the DIAC. Atleast I am in such impression, Please suggest me if it right or not?

G1


----------



## brajeshdave

Dear Friends,

Unlike most others on this forum, I wished a delay in CO allocation. Unfortunately I got the "lucky" email today. CO is assigned from team-2. He has asked for medicals & PCC. 

Cheers,


----------



## sachinmathias

Hi guys

I am wondering why have some people received the 18th march mail. On what basis and criteria have the 18 th march mail sent? I am a feb '11 applicant but did not receive the mail, but some applicants after me have received it.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jeevan,

It will work,no worry, what you submitted according to following link.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

Thanks
RakeshPatel




rg1prasad said:


> But I have provided a Medium of Instruction certificate from university and college that she studied in english medium. I think this will also suffice the DIAC. Atleast I am in such impression, Please suggest me if it right or not?
> 
> G1


----------



## rajeshv

brajeshdave said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Unlike most others on this forum, I wished a delay in CO allocation. Unfortunately I got the "lucky" email today. CO is assigned from team-2. He has asked for medicals & PCC.
> 
> Cheers,


That's good news to everyone here but just wondering what made you to wish for a delay?


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Sachin,

I see your occupation , it is in Priority 4.
contact DIAC and go for medical ,PCC.


Thanks
RakeshPatel



sachinmathias said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am wondering why have some people received the 18th march mail. On what basis and criteria have the 18 th march mail sent? I am a feb '11 applicant but did not receive the mail, but some applicants after me have received it.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


----------



## brajeshdave

rajeshv said:


> That's good news to everyone here but just wondering what made you to wish for a delay?


I know :confused2:
You see.....I am so scared of PCC 
Instead of asking applicants, the DIAC should request it directly to the Indian Home Ministry.


----------



## jonay

hi guys

congrats to all whose visas have been granted and those who have been awarded COs...

i wish to find out how *early* is *too early* to front load PCC and Medicals after a 175 application lodged in June-2011?

thanks


----------



## rajeshv

jonay said:


> hi guys
> 
> congrats to all whose visas have been granted and those who have been awarded COs...
> 
> i wish to find out how early is too early to front load PCC and Medicals after a 175 application lodged in June-2011?
> 
> thanks


Hey Jonay

I'm front loading them now. Agent said it's okay to upload now.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jonay

rajeshv said:


> Hey Jonay
> 
> I'm front loading them now. Agent said it's okay to upload now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


ok Raj,

i guess i will just follow suit mate!..besides what's there to lose..the worse case will be for ur CO to ask you to do it again...


----------



## rg1prasad

jonay said:


> ok Raj,
> 
> i guess i will just follow suit mate!..besides what's there to lose..the worse case will be for ur CO to ask you to do it again...



When are you guys expecting a CO?
G1


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> When are you guys expecting a CO?
> G1


Honestly I have no idea when I get a CO - may be in next 3-6 months time if all goes well; the meds and pcc are valid for a year.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Australia_Mania

ppjagnaan said:


> you're also an external auditor right? based on the 2011 SMP of the different states/territories of Australia, external auditors are STILL on the list of Victoria, Western Australia and Australian Capital Territory.... we're off the list for South Australia...and under "limited" list for Northern Territory...as for NSW and QLD, i think it's been a while that external auditors are not in demand in these states.
> 
> do you intend to apply for state sponsorship?


Hi, ppjagnaan. 
I do not see any reason for applying for sponsorship and to pay a significant amount once again as I am claiming on visa 175 
By the way, I hope that all applicants lodged up to July the first 2010, will have been allocated by March 1.
I just thought that some occupations would be transferred to priority group 3 from the fourth one. But it has appeared that some occupations from Cat 5 have been moved to Cat 3.


----------



## Artemisa

brajeshdave said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Unlike most others on this forum, I wished a delay in CO allocation. Unfortunately I got the "lucky" email today. CO is assigned from team-2. He has asked for medicals & PCC.
> 
> Cheers,


I REALLY know how you feel about it. 

I needed a delay in CO allocation too, but unfortunately there's nothing we can do :ranger:


----------



## raw007

DEC 8 Applicant from philippines still don't have a CO? May be he/she has not updated on the spreadsheet.

My skill assessment is Electronics engineer (AnZsco code). But my designation is Telecom Engineer does this make difference in specific work experience required? Telecom engineer experience letter of 2 years was sent to Engineers australia with degree in Electrical and Electronics eng. They assessed me as Electronics engineer. I am worried if it will make any complex situation for specific work experience requirement.


----------



## aziz.shan

brajeshdave said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Unlike most others on this forum, I wished a delay in CO allocation. Unfortunately I got the "lucky" email today. CO is assigned from team-2. He has asked for medicals & PCC.
> 
> Cheers,


Great brother.. congrats.. ppl are suffering a lot of CO assignment delays... and you got it when you wanted a delay...  'Fortunately you are unlucky' (Just reiterating your words in a different way) :tongue1::tongue1:

Where are you planning to go in Sydney btw?? lane:lane:

Cheers and my best :clap2::clap2:
AShan


----------



## rg1prasad

Why people want a delay in CO allocation?

G1


----------



## aimz

Hi! Everyday I check my husbands e-mail to check for feedback from DIAC but now still no response.. i know its too early to be impatient ! we lodged our skilled relative sponsored immigrant SC 176 visa June 17, 2011.. no CO yet! to all who are also waiting goodluck to us =)


----------



## Bunyip02

aimz said:


> Hi! Everyday I check my husbands e-mail to check for feedback from DIAC but now still no response.. i know its too early to be impatient ! we lodged our skilled relative sponsored immigrant SC 176 visa June 17, 2011.. no CO yet! to all who are also waiting goodluck to us =)


Hi, you found us :welcome:


----------



## aimz

*newbie*

yep! such a long thread we have here


----------



## tare

guys,

Still no update from my side.my specific work experience is showing still required for the last 7 days.may b my CO is sleeping................................Even after CO allocation he did not ask for any further documents.......friends please pray for me...

After Co allocation i was too much excited...but now i m loosing hope everyday. Some light shades when i see that most December applicants has not go Visa and some even dont have a CO..I will worry only then when all December applicant get their grant...


I really feel sorry for KRIZSH. To say, u have a lot of patience.I hope a quick grant for u.


----------



## Bunyip02

aimz said:


> yep! such a long thread we have here


aimz

you can add your time line here in this spread sheet http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

We are all on it and helps us keep track of who is doing what in terms of p4 applications.


----------



## Maz25

tare said:


> guys,
> 
> Still no update from my side.my specific work experience is showing still required for the last 7 days.may b my CO is sleeping................................Even after CO allocation he did not ask for any further documents.......friends please pray for me...
> 
> After Co allocation i was too much excited...but now i m loosing hope everyday. Some light shades when i see that most December applicants has not go Visa and some even dont have a CO..I will worry only then when all December applicant get their grant...
> 
> 
> I really feel sorry for KRIZSH. To say, u have a lot of patience.I hope a quick grant for u.



It might be that the CO is still looking through your documents and assessing them and/or have opted to carry out further job verification. If he/she has opted to carry out further checks, he/she will not contact you - they will go straight to your employer(s) and afterwards update the status to 'met' or ask you further information if this is required.

I'm sure that all will be well though - have faith.


----------



## brajeshdave

aziz.shan said:


> Great brother.. congrats.. ppl are suffering a lot of CO assignment delays... and you got it when you wanted a delay...  'Fortunately you are unlucky' (Just reiterating your words in a different way) :tongue1::tongue1:
> 
> Where are you planning to go in Sydney btw?? lane:lane:
> 
> Cheers and my best :clap2::clap2:
> AShan


Hi Aziz,

It totally depends upon where I get the job. But I am in no hurry to move either. I want to make sure that I get a job only in the area of my expertise. Won't compromise in that simply to live in Oz. It's a bit specific field so might not be very straight forward I guess. 

My perspective is that the visa(If I get it finally) will be valid for 5 years hence no hurry 

Cheers.


----------



## rg1prasad

brajeshdave said:


> Hi Aziz,
> 
> It totally depends upon where I get the job. But I am in no hurry to move either. I want to make sure that I get a job only in the area of my expertise. Won't compromise in that simply to live in Oz. It's a bit specific field so might not be very straight forward I guess.
> 
> My perspective is that the visa(If I get it finally) will be valid for 5 years hence no hurry
> 
> Cheers.


Yah you are right....

But i think u have to make initial entry first...


----------



## JohnAnton

It seems there are still CO allocations and grants for Jan-Feb 2011 applicants despite the slowdown.

Maybe the backlog is not too great and now almost updated.

March 2011 applicants like me will have our turn this October 2011.


----------



## sgn051

JohnAnton said:


> It seems there are still CO allocations and grants for Jan-Feb 2011 applicants despite the slowdown.
> 
> Maybe the backlog is not too great and now almost updated.
> 
> March 2011 applicants like me will have our turn this October 2011.


you are right John ...

March Applicant Get Ready :boxing::fencing:


----------



## sgn051

tare said:


> guys,
> 
> Still no update from my side.my specific work experience is showing still required for the last 7 days.may b my CO is sleeping................................Even after CO allocation he did not ask for any further documents.......friends please pray for me...
> 
> After Co allocation i was too much excited...but now i m loosing hope everyday. Some light shades when i see that most December applicants has not go Visa and some even dont have a CO..I will worry only then when all December applicant get their grant...
> 
> 
> I really feel sorry for KRIZSH. To say, u have a lot of patience.I hope a quick grant for u.


"loosing hope" what you talking about... 

Never do that... Aways thing +ve Sky has no limit... you know that...

you have to keep faith ... one way or the other...

ok take deep breath and count in reverse 10 to 0 and sit with me on same Boat


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> It seems there are still CO allocations and grants for Jan-Feb 2011 applicants despite the slowdown.
> 
> Maybe the backlog is not too great and now almost updated.
> 
> March 2011 applicants like me will have our turn this October 2011.


I really wish for that - I'm 3 days behind you.


----------



## voddy

Congratulations to all those who got CO.. :clap2: 

10th Dec is quite a disappointing figure.. But when thinking about the Jan & Feb progress, we can still have faith in DIAC. 

good luck everyone.. 



(I was kind of away from the forum cos my baby fell ill.. now I'm catching up)


----------



## JohnAnton

DIAC is working in background on 2011 applicants.

They just want to play safe, that is why they declared Dec 10 as their latest date.

It's a fact that Jan and Feb 2011 applicants in this forum and other forums get grants.


I also remember that DIAC also targets to finish all 2010 applicants at the end of this month.


Therefore, this October is the planned start date for 2011 applicants onwards and DIAC has already processed Jan-Feb 2011

applicants. Come to think of it, DIAC is ahead of its schedule.


I'm thinking optimistically, but it's based on facts that I know..


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> DIAC is working in background on 2011 applicants.
> 
> They just want to play safe, that is why they declared Dec 10 as their latest date.
> 
> It's a fact that Jan and Feb 2011 applicants in this forum and other forums get grants


Yes John.. I too think it's the case. But somewhere deep down in my heart, I still believe that I would not get the Visa before Dec this year..


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> DIAC is working in background on 2011 applicants.
> 
> They just want to play safe, that is why they declared Dec 10 as their latest date.
> 
> It's a fact that Jan and Feb 2011 applicants in this forum and other forums get grants


Yes Indeed. I think we're not far away to find out what's their real dates as we hear some news for March applicants.


----------



## jarnorth

sgn051 said:


> you are right John ...
> 
> March Applicant Get Ready :boxing::fencing:


I am a Feb 2011 applicant and I hope my turn comes.. Good luck everyone! fingers crossed!


----------



## JohnAnton

jarnorth said:


> I am a Feb 2011 applicant and I hope my turn comes.. Good luck everyone! fingers crossed!


Chances are you'll get one within 2 weeks, espcially if your occupation is IT related


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> Chances are you'll get one within 2 weeks, espcially if your occupation is IT related


Does the occupation make any difference? IT vs Non-IT?


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> Does the occupation make any difference? IT vs Non-IT?


It's just my observation. People with IT related occupations (Software engr, database admin, systerm analyst, etc.) are processed ahead of other occupations.


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> It's just my observation. People with IT related occupations (Software engr, database admin, systerm analyst, etc.) are processed ahead of other occupations.


Ok - Are these applicants being processed ahead of others picked up at the same time?


----------



## jarnorth

JohnAnton said:


> Chances are you'll get one within 2 weeks, espcially if your occupation is IT related


I hope so! it's also my fearless forecast! :clap2:

btw, i'm an accountant.

I had to have my medicals sched next week because this is the only outstanding requirements i need to submit based on my monitoring!


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> It's just my observation. People with IT related occupations (Software engr, database admin, systerm analyst, etc.) are processed ahead of other occupations.


I think, most of the non-IT related occupations do not join the forums. only a few join. we can't really say anything abt that.


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> I think, most of the non-IT related occupations do not join the forums. only a few join. we can't really say anything abt that.


Valid point!


----------



## sgn051

JohnAnton said:


> It's just my observation. People with IT related occupations (Software engr, database admin, systerm analyst, etc.) are processed ahead of other occupations.


I believe that is base on security zone of your country and but non-IT people mostly don't join forum and spent much time (no offense to non-IT but that was I see)


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> Ok - Are these applicants being processed ahead of others picked up at the same time?


yes they are. i think their occupations are heavily in demand than others


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> I believe that is base on security zone of your countly


hmm.. we can't say that. DIAC has to process every application irrespective of the security zone. They can't just keep pushing the application back in the queue just because it is from a HR Country. 

Priorities are mainly based on occupation code and lodgement date. anything else is just a mystery or applicants fate!!!


----------



## rajeshv

I've got my PCC and AFP ealier this week and have asked my agent to load them upfront. My agent seems to be hopeless. Very poor communication. Now I feel I shouldn't have gone to an agent.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> I've got my PCC and AFP ealier this week and have asked my agent to load them upfront. My agent seems to be hopeless. Very poor communication. Now I feel I shouldn't have gone to an agent.


I have 4-5 years of experience with different agents and all agent is hope less and lie a lot for money and they don't know any rules or what to do and how to do...

always cross check 2-3 three times with other...


----------



## Mohak

Hello all,

Happy to let you know that we were assigned our CO yesterday. He has asked us to produce the health related documents now! 

BUT but but....My wife is now 22 weeks pregnant and we cant have the X-ray done until Feb 2012! I am going to write to the CO about the change in circumstance now.

Fingers crossed.

Best,
Mohak

GSM 175 application date: 31st Jan 2011. CO assigned 27th Sept 2011


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> I've got my PCC and AFP ealier this week and have asked my agent to load them upfront. My agent seems to be hopeless. Very poor communication. Now I feel I shouldn't have gone to an agent.


I am sydney and PM me what agent you are using as I know few agent in sydney big lier... and some time they lost documents... and their cases are in MRT...


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> I've got my PCC and AFP ealier this week and have asked my agent to load them upfront. My agent seems to be hopeless. Very poor communication. Now I feel I shouldn't have gone to an agent.


you know Rajesh what they basterd do as they know rules and law of Immigration so they intesnally do not send document or do some thing and your files rejected and they lodge file in MRT and they will ask extra money for MRT processing and their VISA granted... 

in one case they did not send IELTS booking receipt 
in another case they totally lost CO email for requesting documents
in one more case send application with out PCC for on shore which in MUST to do for onshore all application 

all three applicant I know and they now crying  and agent say nothing he can do nighter we  

they don't know rules properly... and even one time i got 100% wrong information about secondary applicant...


----------



## krishz

tare said:


> guys,
> 
> Still no update from my side.my specific work experience is showing still required for the last 7 days.may b my CO is sleeping................................Even after CO allocation he did not ask for any further documents.......friends please pray for me...
> 
> After Co allocation i was too much excited...but now i m loosing hope everyday. Some light shades when i see that most December applicants has not go Visa and some even dont have a CO..I will worry only then when all December applicant get their grant...
> 
> 
> I really feel sorry for KRIZSH. To say, u have a lot of patience.I hope a quick grant for u.



Thanks Tare,

I really know how you feel now...don't worry everthing will be alright soon...


----------



## JohnAnton

Mohak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Happy to let you know that we were assigned our CO yesterday. He has asked us to produce the health related documents now!
> 
> BUT but but....My wife is now 22 weeks pregnant and we cant have the X-ray done until Feb 2012! I am going to write to the CO about the change in circumstance now.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Best,
> Mohak
> 
> GSM 175 application date: 31st Jan 2011. CO assigned 27th Sept 2011


Haha, we were just discussing that although DIAC update states only DEc 10, 2010, Jan and Feb 2011 are getting processed.


----------



## rajeshv

Mohak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Happy to let you know that we were assigned our CO yesterday. He has asked us to produce the health related documents now!
> 
> BUT but but....My wife is now 22 weeks pregnant and we cant have the X-ray done until Feb 2012! I am going to write to the CO about the change in circumstance now.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Best,
> Mohak
> 
> GSM 175 application date: 31st Jan 2011. CO assigned 27th Sept 2011


Congrats - wishing you good luck for the rest of the process ahead.


----------



## rajeshv

@sgn051 you seem to be totally frustrated with them. Anyway mine is okay. I have faith in him as he has handled a quite few in the past with success. But one thing that annoys me is their poor communication. You write emails.. wait.. wait. wait. ..


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> @sgn051 you seem to be totally frustrated with them. Anyway mine is okay. I have faith in him as he has handled a quite few in the past with success. But one thing that annoys me is their poor communication. You write emails.. wait.. wait. wait. ..


frustrated... no they do not have right to play with life and future of students brother ... even you don't have choice if you don't know what to do and how to do ...

if you got good one then good on you...


----------



## krishz

Guys,

Still job verfication is not done in person or by phone....don't know what is happening...


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Still job verfication is not done in person or by phone....don't know what is happening...


Are you sure they definitely do these checks? May be they are happy with your documentation.


----------



## krishz

rajeshv said:


> Are you sure they definitely do these checks? May be they are happy with your documentation.


But still status shows as received...


----------



## rajeshv

krishz said:


> But still status shows as received...


Doesn't that mean CO received your docs, but didn't look at to mark them as MET.


----------



## JohnAnton

noticed something strange on my online inquiry:

Before (yesterday)
09/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
10/03/2011 Application fee received 

After (Just now)
09/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
09/03/2011 Application fee received 

There was a changed on when application fee is received. maybe i have CO now haha,


----------



## JohnAnton

kidding aside, there was only a slight change in the date. 
this may be a correction. thinking positively, this means they me be batching March 2011 applicants and saw a date descrepancy on my application and corrected it along the way.


----------



## neil_

JohnAnton said:


> kidding aside, there was only a slight change in the date.
> this may be a correction. thinking positively, this means they me be batching March 2011 applicants and saw a date descrepancy on my application and corrected it along the way.


Congrats to all who've been getting COs and grants in the past few days!

Hehe John, the change in date - an error apparently - got you excited .. imagine when you get a CO  

What you're saying could well be true - we March applicants may be batched now .. let's see .. fingers crossed


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> kidding aside, there was only a slight change in the date.
> this may be a correction. thinking positively, this means they me be batching March 2011 applicants and saw a date descrepancy on my application and corrected it along the way.


Keep up your +ve attitude buddy. Hope we all (March applicants) hear some news soon.


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats Mohak...

So JohnAnton and Rajesh are march applicants as well like me. I feel lill concern on when and how they pick the applications. Even some applicants of December are yet to get a CO according to the spreadsheet. 

In mean time I have applied for PCC in hyderabad as i thought it might take minimum 10 days if already Passport office has Police verification and if they dont have 2 months for police verification, but they called me in the evening to collect the passport. I am in a kind of trance and shock as passport office is responding so quick. Hope they dont put any other query or ask for extra docs in the evening.

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi All,

I have a doubt regarding what to submit if PCC is asked? I hardly knew it as there would be Stamp on Passport. Do we need to provide the scan copy of the passport? or Do they provide any certificate? 

Regards
G1


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding what to submit if PCC is asked? I hardly knew it as there would be Stamp on Passport. Do we need to provide the scan copy of the passport? or Do they provide any certificate?
> 
> Regards
> G1


There will be a certificate alongside a stamp on your passport. There's some discussion around poor phrasing in the PCC certificate - Police Clearance Certificate from Mumbai | Neeraj & Poonam's Blog


----------



## dundeeboi82

rg1prasad said:


> Congrats Mohak...
> 
> So JohnAnton and Rajesh are march applicants as well like me. I feel lill concern on when and how they pick the applications. Even some applicants of December are yet to get a CO according to the spreadsheet.
> 
> In mean time I have applied for PCC in hyderabad as i thought it might take minimum 10 days if already Passport office has Police verification and if they dont have 2 months for police verification, but they called me in the evening to collect the passport. I am in a kind of trance and shock as passport office is responding so quick. Hope they dont put any other query or ask for extra docs in the evening.
> 
> G1


Try and stay positive guys - remember, the update says CONTACTED by a CO, there will be other applications which have been looked at by a CO with no contact made yet (for a number of reasons), so the spreadsheet may not give an exact representation - many of those who got direct grant may have had a CO for several weeks beforehand, but there is no way of knowing. It's only round the corner for you guys!


----------



## aimz

*hi!*

how do you check it online?please give me the link, thanks?


----------



## aimz

*To John Anton*

how do you check it online?please give me the link, thanks!!


----------



## aimz

*tnx Bunyip02*

thanks! i will do that


----------



## rg1prasad

aimz said:


> thanks! i will do that


How to check that status? Did you get that Aimz?


----------



## JohnAnton

aimz said:


> how do you check it online?please give me the link, thanks!!


go to this link:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


look at the right side of the screen and click on the one that reads:

"Check the progress of your online lodged application "

you need to have your TRN and Passport number for this one :ranger:


----------



## aziz.shan

*Important information*



voddy said:


> Yes John.. I too think it's the case. But somewhere deep down in my heart, I still believe that I would not get the Visa before Dec this year..


Hey..

The reason for DIAC to just do an increment of 10 days is a result of their slow processing, of course. However, their idea behind this, is re-categorisation of P5 and P4 applications into P3, as per the new SMP Plans of some of the states.

So, some of us P4 applicants may fall under P3 as per this re-categorisation. Check the SMP Plans and find out if your occupation has been included.

You will get to know more about this if you read 'Important Information' section, under Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

My occupation was not there under VIC, SA and NSW SMPs, but it's been included now. So, I hope my case in considered for re-categorisation!! 

Cheers and my bestlane:lane:
AShan.


----------



## aziz.shan

*re-categorisation*



rajeshv said:


> Congrats - wishing you good luck for the rest of the process ahead.


This could be a case of re-categorisation which DIAC is currently undergoing :clap2:


----------



## aziz.shan

*possible correct*



JohnAnton said:


> noticed something strange on my online inquiry:
> 
> Before (yesterday)
> 09/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 10/03/2011 Application fee received
> 
> After (Just now)
> 09/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 09/03/2011 Application fee received
> 
> There was a changed on when application fee is received. maybe i have CO now haha,


lol.. may not be.. it could be a possible correction.. a long pending one..


----------



## rg1prasad

aziz.shan said:


> Hey..
> 
> The reason for DIAC to just do an increment of 10 days is a result of their slow processing, of course. However, their idea behind this, is re-categorisation of P5 and P4 applications into P3, as per the new SMP Plans of some of the states.
> 
> So, some of us P4 applicants may fall under P3 as per this re-categorisation. Check the SMP Plans and find out if your occupation has been included.
> 
> You will get to know more about this if you read 'Important Information' section, under Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> My occupation was not there under VIC, SA and NSW SMPs, but it's been included now. So, I hope my case in considered for re-categorisation!!
> 
> Cheers and my bestlane:lane:
> AShan.


Hello Ashan, 

There is nothing to do with 175 sub-class applicants. Previously those who have applied for 176 SS visa will be moved to priority 3 if the new list contains the occupation. It doesn't mean that 175 visa applicants will move to priority 3 with the effect of new occupation list. 

Somebody correct me if I am wrong.

G1


----------



## ppjagnaan

JohnAnton said:


> It's just my observation. People with IT related occupations (Software engr, database admin, systerm analyst, etc.) are processed ahead of other occupations.


DIAC might be biased with other professions especially with accountants/external auditors...just take a look at the spreadsheet, applicants in the first half of December 2010 already have COs/grants and they're mostly IT people and engineers..and since my occupation is external auditor, then i am left behind...wonderful


----------



## aimz

*to rg1prasad*

yup got it! 
17/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
17/06/2011 Application fee received Message
17/06/2011 Application fee received Message

what exactly does this mean..


----------



## aimz

*thanks john anton*

yup got it! 
17/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
17/06/2011 Application fee received Message
17/06/2011 Application fee received Message

what exactly does this mean..


----------



## Bunyip02

aimz said:


> yup got it!
> 17/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 17/06/2011 Application fee received Message
> 17/06/2011 Application fee received Message
> 
> what exactly does this mean..


It just means that they have received your application, nothing more.


----------



## aziz.shan

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Ashan,
> 
> There is nothing to do with 175 sub-class applicants. Previously those who have applied for 176 SS visa will be moved to priority 3 if the new list contains the occupation. It doesn't mean that 175 visa applicants will move to priority 3 with the effect of new occupation list.
> 
> Somebody correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> G1


By saying Re-categorisation, I do not mean 175 applicants will be moved to 176 SS. I actually meant those cases will be processed on priority, ahead of other 175 applications, just like P3s. Otherwise how come Jan and Feb applicants are getting grants/COs, when the date says 10th Dec??

And, with respect to your comment '176 SS will be moved to priority 3', I would like to say that 176 SS visa is already priority 3, and there's no point re-putting it under same priority.

Cheers and my best..
AShan.


----------



## Bunyip02

aziz.shan said:


> Hey..
> 
> The reason for DIAC to just do an increment of 10 days is a result of their slow processing, of course. However, their idea behind this, is re-categorisation of P5 and P4 applications into P3, as per the new SMP Plans of some of the states.
> 
> So, some of us P4 applicants may fall under P3 as per this re-categorisation. Check the SMP Plans and find out if your occupation has been included.
> 
> You will get to know more about this if you read 'Important Information' section, under Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> My occupation was not there under VIC, SA and NSW SMPs, but it's been included now. So, I hope my case in considered for re-categorisation!!
> 
> Cheers and my bestlane:lane:
> AShan.


You cannot get your application re-categorised unless you applied before July 2010. 

End of


----------



## aimz

*Bunyip02*

haha ok..


----------



## calligula

*hi*

hi everybody
does anyone know when the officer wants forms 80 &1221 it means that security check is started or finished?!


----------



## aziz.shan

Bunyip02 said:


> You cannot get your application re-categorised unless you applied before July 2010.
> 
> End of


Well.. hardly there could be any 175 cases that have not been given grants/COs. Why would DIAC look at such dates, when they have plenty of requirement in various states and 176 SS couldn't ful fill it.

Don't you think they would re-categorise some of the recent 175 cases to fullfil demand of such states?? 

Cheers and my best..
AShan.


----------



## aimz

*Bunyip02*



Bunyip02 said:


> aimz
> 
> you can add your time line here in this spread sheet http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form
> 
> We are all on it and helps us keep track of who is doing what in terms of p4 applications.


I cannot update my timeline!! what should i do?
This is the error:
A strict data validation on the spreadsheet prevented the response from being submitted. Please ask the form owner to remove any conflicting strict data validations from the spreadsheet and try again


----------



## Bunyip02

aziz.shan said:


> Well.. hardly there could be any 175 cases that have not been given grants/COs. Why would DIAC look at such dates, when they have plenty of requirement in various states and 176 SS couldn't ful fill it.
> 
> Don't you think they would re-categorise some of the recent 175 cases to fullfil demand of such states??
> 
> Cheers and my best..
> AShan.


No... They don't , sorry I wish this was the case and I'm sure all us 175 feel frustrated by this also, but that's how it is I'm afraid. Others will tell you the same.


----------



## Bunyip02

aimz said:


> I cannot update my timeline!! what should i do?
> This is the error:
> A strict data validation on the spreadsheet prevented the response from being submitted. Please ask the form owner to remove any conflicting strict data validations from the spreadsheet and try again


Ok, post you application date, occupation and that you are 176 family sponsored. at the end of the post ask if someone can update the speed sheet, or send Voddy a private message with the details, it is her spreadsheet.


----------



## Artemisa

calligula said:


> hi everybody
> does anyone know when the officer wants forms 80 &1221 it means that security check is started or finished?!


Usually started. 




aimz said:


> I cannot update my timeline!! what should i do?
> This is the error:
> A strict data validation on the spreadsheet prevented the response from being submitted. Please ask the form owner to remove any conflicting strict data validations from the spreadsheet and try again


What do you want to change?



JohnAnton said:


> look at the right side of the screen and click on the one that reads:
> 
> "Check the progress of your online lodged application "


Or use my program to check it ;P


----------



## aziz.shan

*Rethink*



Bunyip02 said:


> No... They don't , sorry I wish this was the case and I'm sure all us 175 feel frustrated by this also, but that's how it is I'm afraid. Others will tell you the same.


It would be their loss, right bro.. and I don't think they can afford to have such losses.. it's actually doesn't make sense.

Think of this case, wherein, they couldn't find any 175 cases before July 2010, and also current 176 SS couldn't fullfil the demands of recent SMP changes. What would they do?? I don't think they will leave it off like that.. It's a loss to the state and the country. They would have to handpick cases from the 175 queue of occupations that are newly added to SMPs, are process them on priority.

Cheers and my best..
AShan.


----------



## aimz

*timeline*



Artemisa said:


> Usually started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to change?
> 
> 
> 
> Or use my program to check it ;P



first time to input info but the error appeared.


----------



## Artemisa

About changes in SMP, it affects us indeed. 

Some P5 applications will be reallocated as P3. So, our queue (P4) will be 'stopped' until these applications have a CO. 

The affected P5 applications are those which have a state sponsorship, but the ANZSCO code were off-list until now. I don't think it's a huge amount, anyway.


----------



## Bunyip02

aziz.shan said:


> It would be their loss, right bro.. and I don't think they can afford to have such losses.. it's actually doesn't make sense.
> 
> Think of this case, wherein, they couldn't find any 175 cases before July 2010, and also current 176 SS couldn't fullfil the demands of recent SMP changes. What would they do?? I don't think they will leave it off like that.. It's a loss to the state and the country. They would have to handpick cases from the 175 queue of occupations that are newly added to SMPs, are process them on priority.
> 
> Cheers and my best..
> AShan.


No worries  it's a mad world we live in lol


----------



## Artemisa

aimz said:


> first time to input info but the error appeared.


Really? 

Please, send me (PM or something like that ;P) the error generated (as well the 'stdout.log'). If it's a bug, I can solve it


----------



## Bunyip02

Artemisa said:


> About changes in SMP, it affects us indeed.
> 
> Some P5 applications will be reallocated as P3. So, our queue (P4) will be 'stopped' until these applications have a CO.
> 
> The affected P5 applications are those which have a state sponsorship, but the ANZSCO code were off-list until now. I don't think it's a huge amount, anyway.


That's correct 

Its just our 175's can't jump into p3


----------



## aziz.shan

Artemisa said:


> About changes in SMP, it affects us indeed.
> 
> Some P5 applications will be reallocated as P3. So, our queue (P4) will be 'stopped' until these applications have a CO.
> 
> The affected P5 applications are those which have a state sponsorship, but the ANZSCO code were off-list until now. I don't think it's a huge amount, anyway.


Don't you think they re-allocate P4s also to P3 for priority processing, if need be? 

If your answer is No, then what could be DIAC's strategy to give grants/COs to P4 applicants who applied after Dec 10th, as we see many Jan/Feb applicants getting lucky??

Cheers and my best..
AShan.


----------



## aimz

*error*



Artemisa said:


> Really?
> 
> Please, send me (PM or something like that ;P) the error generated (as well the 'stdout.log'). If it's a bug, I can solve it


error:
A strict data validation on the spreadsheet prevented the response from being submitted. Please ask the form owner to remove any conflicting strict data validations from the spreadsheet and try again.
Visit our help center


thankss


----------



## aimz

Bunyip02 said:


> Ok, post you application date, occupation and that you are 176 family sponsored. at the end of the post ask if someone can update the speed sheet, or send Voddy a private message with the details, it is her spreadsheet.


how do i find voddy here?


----------



## Artemisa

aziz.shan said:


> Don't you think they re-allocate P4s also to P3 for priority processing, if need be?
> 
> If your answer is No, then what could be DIAC's strategy to give grants/COs to P4 applicants who applied after Dec 10th, as we see many Jan/Feb applicants getting lucky??
> 
> Cheers and my best..
> AShan.


Yes, I do believe that they process faster some applications, maybe based in ANZSCO code. But it's not a 'written' rule, you know? It's just speculations. 




aimz said:


> error:
> A strict data validation on the spreadsheet prevented the response from being submitted. Please ask the form owner to remove any conflicting strict data validations from the spreadsheet and try again.
> Visit our help center
> 
> 
> thankss


Are really talking about my program? Check visa status
If you are talking about the spreadsheet in google docs, just inform me WHAT do you want to update and I can do it (as well Voddy).


----------



## aziz.shan

@Artemisa

Yes, and they have even not specifically said P5s will be moved to P3 as an affect of re-categorisation under the allocation page; they simply said 'GSM Applications' will be moved to P3, so I believe it signifies they are talking about P4s as well.

Whats your say on this?? Yes/No/May be?? 

Cheers and my best..
AShan.


----------



## aimz

*spreadsheet error*

Are really talking about my program? Check visa status
If you are talking about the spreadsheet in google docs, just inform me WHAT do you want to update and I can do it (as well Voddy).[/QUOTE]

sorry to confuse you, i was talking about the spreadsheet 

Occupation 234611-176 lodged June 2011-Meds/pcc:no-CO:no Visa grant

thanks


----------



## Artemisa

aziz.shan said:


> @Artemisa
> 
> Yes, and they have even not specifically said P5s will be moved to P3 as an affect of re-categorisation under the allocation page; they simply said 'GSM Applications' will be moved to P3, so I believe it signifies they are talking about P4s as well.
> 
> Whats your say on this?? Yes/No/May be??
> 
> Cheers and my best..
> AShan.


Well, P5 is a collection of applications which are not in SOL (nor have a sponsorship to a SMP ANZSCO code). 

By the time I applied, the states were not provinding off-list sponsorship anymore. So, I don't believe that exists in P4 aplications in this situation: with an off-list state sponsorship, but in SOL. 

Even when DIAC seems to allocate in a crazy order, I don't think they actually describe this 'lucky' allocations as P3. These applications are P4, but for some reasons we don't know, they are processed faster. Unwritten (for us) rules, I guess. 

So the anwser is 'no', I don't think DIAC actually reallocate P3. They just process some application faster than other in the same priority. 




aimz said:


> sorry to confuse you, i was talking about the spreadsheet
> Occupation 234611-176 lodged June 2011-Meds/pcc:no-CO:no Visa grant
> thanks


Well, I need the exactly date of lodgment. 
Are you using agent? Paper or online? You are family sponsored, correct?


----------



## aziz.shan

Artemisa said:


> Well, P5 is a collection of applications which are not in SOL (nor have a sponsorship to a SMP ANZSCO code).
> 
> By the time I applied, the states were not provinding off-list sponsorship anymore. So, I don't believe that exists in P4 aplications in this situation: with an off-list state sponsorship, but in SOL.
> 
> Even when DIAC seems to allocate in a crazy order, I don't think they actually describe this 'lucky' allocations as P3. These applications are P4, but for some reasons we don't know, they are processed faster. Unwritten (for us) rules, I guess.
> 
> So the anwser is 'no', I don't think DIAC actually reallocate P3. They just process some application faster than other in the same priority.


hmm.. alright. Thanks :clap2:


----------



## aimz

Artemisa said:


> Well, I need the exactly date of lodgment.
> Are you using agent? Paper or online? You are family sponsored, correct?



exact date is june 17, 2011, online app, family sponsored


----------



## Artemisa

aimz said:


> exact date is june 17, 2011, online app, family sponsored


Should be ok, now. 

http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet

I have no idea why you couldn't add the data by yourself.


----------



## aimz

*correction pls,*



Artemisa said:


> Should be ok, now.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet
> 
> I have no idea why you couldn't add the data by yourself.


thanks a lot, i dont know why too..,pls correct the data.. i have an agent


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi John,

True my fee received date is also changed.
But I am tensed because 
Previously it was - 24/06/2011 Application fee received 
Now it is - 02/07/2011 Application fee received

Rules changed from 01/07/2011.

I am 176-family sponsored , ACS-Analyst Programmer. App date -24-06-2011 Online.
I paid online by credit card. I don't understand why they changed Date 

Guys do they count app date from when they received fees ? 

Thanks
RakeshPatel



JohnAnton said:


> noticed something strange on my online inquiry:
> 
> Before (yesterday)
> 09/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 10/03/2011 Application fee received
> 
> After (Just now)
> 09/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 09/03/2011 Application fee received
> 
> There was a changed on when application fee is received. maybe i have CO now haha,


----------



## aimz

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi John,
> 
> True my fee received date is also changed.
> But I am tensed because
> Previously it was - 24/06/2011 Application fee received
> Now it is - 02/07/2011 Application fee received
> 
> Rules changed from 01/07/2011.
> 
> I am 176-family sponsored , ACS-Analyst Programmer. App date -24-06-2011 Online.
> I paid online by credit card. I don't understand why they changed Date
> 
> Guys do they count app date from when they received fees ?
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Hi! Rakeshpatel..we are almost the same , I am just 7 days ahead from you. goodluck to us!!

I am 176-family sponsored , Med Lab Scientist. App date -17-06-2011 Online.


----------



## aimz

aimz said:


> thanks a lot, i dont know why too..,pls correct the data.. i have an agent


I edited my spreadsheet, now i have two records.. uh oh..

but Why is my timeline not shown in my posts.. thanks


----------



## JohnAnton

^ put your timeline in your signature


----------



## Artemisa

aimz said:


> I edited my spreadsheet, now i have two records.. uh oh..
> but Why is my timeline not shown in my posts.. thanks


I had already made the correction before.... Ok, I deleted the record I've done before and left only the one you filled. 

You have to edit your signature and put your details.


----------



## aimz

*thanks!!!*



Artemisa said:


> I had already made the correction before.... Ok, I deleted the record I've done before and left only the one you filled.
> 
> You have to edit your signature and put your details.


thanks for the help!


----------



## aimz

*thanks!*



JohnAnton said:


> ^ put your timeline in your signature



thanks !!


----------



## yc86

JohnAnton said:


> It seems there are still CO allocations and grants for Jan-Feb 2011 applicants despite the slowdown.
> 
> Maybe the backlog is not too great and now almost updated.
> 
> March 2011 applicants like me will have our turn this October 2011.


I hope so too.. i'm about 2.5 weeks away from you. would be the best birthday prez for me ever. 

darn, feel like kicking myself for not applying for this earlier. Literally procrastinated and delayed for a good 1.5 months.


----------



## Bunyip02

yc86 said:


> I hope so too.. i'm about 2.5 weeks away from you. would be the best birthday prez for me ever.
> 
> darn, feel like kicking myself for not applying for this earlier. Literally procrastinated and delayed for a good 1.5 months.


I know how you feel, my hubby procrastinated and delayed his CDR for 8 months!!!! Or we would have applied last year! 

Oh well, at least it is done now 


----------



## JohnAnton

I also delayed for 4 months. aw. If only i've known I would have been a dec. 2010 applicant


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> I also delayed for 4 months. aw. If only i've known I would have been a dec. 2010 applicant


I was also forced to wait for about 4 months due to the long assessment process. Otherwise I could have also been an early dec'10 applicant


----------



## rg1prasad

Does anyone have a CO from Team 2?


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> I was also forced to wait for about 4 months due to the long assessment process. Otherwise I could have also been an early dec'10 applicant


don't speculate 

I would be Dentist and breaking teeth of some one now lol  and and I get CO with in 2-3 weeks and I get visa soon and now again Breaking teeth of some one here 
I like that... 

Ok back to reality :clap2: and sit with me and wait... lol


----------



## JohnAnton

if we hear another 2011 get CO or direct grant within today, then DIAC is back on its track again


----------



## jarnorth

the week is about to end... hope someone from the forum could share the good news everyone wants to hear!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jeevan,

Seems you got CO !
is it so ?

Think we should make one more column in Google Sheet - "Co Team No"?
so we can check 
- Which co team is fast.
- occupation wise co are same are not ?
- Whether this CO team has granted visa recently or not ?
- Particular extra documents are asked by this team or not ?


Thanks
RakeshPatel




rg1prasad said:


> Does anyone have a CO from Team 2?


----------



## sgn051

jarnorth said:


> the week is about to end... hope someone from the forum could share the good news everyone wants to hear!


might be good as I think 
as one applicant of Visa sublcass 885 onshore P4 applied on 27/06/11 and got Visa on 10/9/2011
so Base on that all most all most near to done and as per 1/7/2011 new point system not much application they received ( might be not I just gassing)

so they have most of offshore application to finish.... 

so next update on 10/10/2011 or 24/10/2011 would be impressive..


----------



## rg1prasad

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Jeevan,
> 
> Seems you got CO !
> is it so ?
> 
> Think we should make one more column in Google Sheet - "Co Team No"?
> so we can check
> - Which co team is fast.
> - occupation wise co are same are not ?
> - Whether this CO team has granted visa recently or not ?
> - Particular extra documents are asked by this team or not ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Hi Rakesh, 

I didn't get a CO, but i have submitted recently 1022 form through agent. Dont know whether he has sent mail to team 2 or the agent has sent mail to general email id but the response has come from team 2. That's it. So 2 possibilities are there.

1. Either my agent has sent mail to wrong person
2. My application is in pipeline with team 2 team 

Meantime while I was writing this reply, My agent said, it is team 2 who are responsible for additional docs, So my anxiety was just killed... So i will be back on waiting track...:ranger:

Well only news is that team 2 are responsible for additional docs which we provide. make a note guys.

And wish for atleast 3 to 4 grants and 4 to 5 CO allocations today as there aren't much updates in this week

G1


----------



## tanhum

appologies for my ignorance.. but who is this team2?


----------



## rg1prasad

Well the DIAC works in teams. As per my observations there are more 8 teams in the DIAC who work on migration visas... Each team will handle cases. Some move fast, some mover faster and some follow tortoise as well... 

You seem to be new to this forum(atleast for me). Did you apply for any visa? If Yes, please specify the timelines... 

G1


----------



## thankyou

Got a CO,our agent lodge a PLE then Diac replied to confirm that we've been assigned to a CO


----------



## rg1prasad

thankyou said:


> Got a CO,our agent lodge a PLE then Diac replied to confirm that we've been assigned to a CO


Congrats... You were the only one who haven't got CO.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats "Thankyou" 

in which occupation you applied ?

Thanks
RakeshPatel



thankyou said:


> Got a CO,our agent lodge a PLE then Diac replied to confirm that we've been assigned to a CO


----------



## rajeshv

Looking at the spreadsheet - DIAC seems to be working on a range of applications between Dec'10 and Feb'11 dates at the moment but posting Dec dates as their latest update to be on safe side.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jarnorth

thankyou said:


> Got a CO,our agent lodge a PLE then Diac replied to confirm that we've been assigned to a CO


Whoa! Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> Looking at the spreadsheet - DIAC seems to be working on a range of applications between Dec'10 and Feb'11 dates at the moment but posting Dec dates as their latest update to be on safe side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## jonay

hi guys,
could anyone say the minimum period given by DIAC to successful applicants (if any) to show up in Australia after their visa grants?


----------



## tanhum

rg1prasad said:


> Well the DIAC works in teams. As per my observations there are more 8 teams in the DIAC who work on migration visas... Each team will handle cases. Some move fast, some mover faster and some follow tortoise as well...
> 
> You seem to be new to this forum(atleast for me). Did you apply for any visa? If Yes, please specify the timelines...
> 
> G1


Thank you rg1prasad. Yes I have applied for the 175 visa on June 7 2011.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jonay,

I heard from blogs that it's before your medical expires you need to enter AUS.
so better to do medical when asked.

Mostly they give 4-7 months time.
But you can go AUS once Visa granted and comeback on next day  it's always a option.

Thanks
RakeshPatel




jonay said:


> hi guys,
> could anyone say the minimum period given by DIAC to successful applicants (if any) to show up in Australia after their visa grants?


----------



## jonay

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Jonay,
> 
> I heard from blogs that it's before your medical expires you need to enter AUS.
> so better to do medical when asked.
> 
> Mostly they give 4-7 months time.
> But you can go AUS once Visa granted and comeback on next day  it's always a option.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel



thanks mate!


----------



## botero82

JohnAnton said:


> if we hear another 2011 get CO or direct grant within today, then DIAC is back on its track again


Let fate decide.


----------



## tare

at last my updated form 80 .hope some gud news from u guys .
krishz,did all ur documents show met except work experience??


----------



## rg1prasad

I hardly see any moment from last couple of days...We are severely effect by new SMP list... it might take 2 to 3 weeks to set back things for us i guess... till that time... happy waiting


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> I hardly see any moment from last couple of days...We are severely effect by new SMP list... it might take 2 to 3 weeks to set back things for us i guess... till that time... happy waiting


you 8 march... your time should not be long for CO ... as Feb is going on... 1 or 2 weeks ... i thingk...


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> you 8 march... your time should not be long for CO ... as Feb is going on... 1 or 2 weeks ... i thingk...


I wish that would be the case for the March applicants.


----------



## Auriko1976

rg1prasad said:


> I hardly see any moment from last couple of days...We are severely effect by new SMP list... it might take 2 to 3 weeks to set back things for us i guess... till that time... happy waiting


:confused2::confused2::confused2:

Fortnightly by DIAC was not move as much as we hope.

Last time 09-Sep-2011 (01 Dec 2010)..
Now 23-Sep-2011 (10 Dec 2010)....

Ahh yooooo.....:ranger::ranger::ranger:

So longggggggggggg......


----------



## sgn051

is any one here who in Last of December 2010 in P4 and not get CO yet... or no change in Online application process changes....?


----------



## rg1prasad

Did anyone has submitted 1022 form before getting a CO? 
If yes
then 
from whom you got a acknowledgment mail?

G1


----------



## rajeshv

Am just wondering anyone know when to submit Form80 and Form 1221? Is this when CO asks for it?


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Did anyone has submitted 1022 form before getting a CO?
> If yes
> then
> from whom you got a acknowledgment mail?
> 
> G1


I get acknowledgment automatic from [email protected]


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Am just wondering anyone know when to submit Form80 and Form 1221? Is this when CO asks for it?


if that written in your document check list then I would prefer to submit before CO 
as in my document check list not listed 80 or 1221 as I am already given when I applied for Another VISA
but if you have not submitted then CO will ask to send


----------



## rg1prasad

sgn051 said:


> if that written in your document check list would prefer to submit before CO
> but if you have not submitted then they will ask to send



well i got acknowledgment from team 2. 

2 possibilities i can see... either my application is in queue with team 2 or my agent has sent a wrong mail which gives automatic response

G1


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> if that written in your document check list then I would prefer to submit before CO
> as in my document check list not listed 80 or 1221 as I am already given when I applied for Another VISA
> but if you have not submitted then CO will ask to send


Thanks - the doc checklist shows the below for my wife.

Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information

But agent said - we will send when CO asks for it as some COs may not even ask for these Form1221/ Form80


----------



## rajeshv

Seems like most of dec'2010 applicants in the spreadsheet have got COs now. I'm requesting those who are Jan and Feb'11 applicants update the sheet when there's some progress on your case.


----------



## matchless

i am a feb applicant, an accountant but havn't been contacted by CO yet. and i don't think i will be assigned a CO in this month or in the coming few months bcoz i m an HR applicant. its so frustrating to see the open discrimination just bcoz u belong to some particular race or country. anyways it is their right, i m just being depressed.....


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Rajeshv -> Form 80,Form 1221 are requested within 28 days when you submit your online application.

If I am march applicant i have filled 80,1221 & PCC & med. why should I give another chance to CO for opening my file again..and GOD know when he open again. Direct grant.


I got Automated email from DIAC when I applied online asking to do following things.
-------Some of the mail content --------------------
DOCUMENT REQUIREMENTS

If you have not already done so, you will need to provide the department with the documents listed below by attaching these documents to the eVisa browser:
- birth certificate or other evidence of age;
- copy of passport Personal Particulars/Photograph(bio-data) page;
- IELTS English Test Report Results;
- evidence of recent Australian qualifications - this includes transcript(s) and letter(s) of completion or evidence of recent work experience;
- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;
- passport photograph;
- receipt for application for AFP check and your AFP check (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- evidence of arrangements to undergo a medical examination (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- satisfactory skills assessment for your nominated occupation. Please include all evidence of work experience you used to obtain this assessment. If you applied for an onshore GSM visa please also provide evidence of when you applied for your skills assessment
- overseas police clearances (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa) - you must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively. The Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates form (formerly known as form 47P) provides country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance and is available on the department's website: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration.

If you have applied for an offshore GSM visa, your case officer will contact you when you need to undertake health and character checks.

TIMEFRAME FOR RESPONSE

Where applicable you must provide all additional documents (identified above) within 28 days after the date of this email, otherwise your application may be decided without the additional information being taken into account
-------mail content ends----------------------

Thanks
RakeshPatel



rajeshv said:


> Thanks - the doc checklist shows the below for my wife.
> 
> Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information
> 
> But agent said - we will send when CO asks for it as some COs may not even ask for these Form1221/ Form80


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Thanks - the doc checklist shows the below for my wife.
> 
> Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information
> 
> But agent said - we will send when CO asks for it as some COs may not even ask for these Form1221/ Form80


they give 28days notice but still DIAC will accept your form before CO allocate and 
CO as well ask for it if not submitted 

if you have agent and if he said ok then should be fine but why need to wait if that document written in requesting document... even if not important.... still send it as we are dealing with DIAC you know...


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> well i got acknowledgment from team 2.
> 
> 2 possibilities i can see... either my application is in queue with team 2 or my agent has sent a wrong mail which gives automatic response
> 
> G1


not sure but your application might batch and assign to Team 2
mostly they have document handling department but who knows

Good luck


----------



## rajeshv

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Rajeshv -> Form 80,Form 1221 are requested within 28 days when you submit your online application.
> 
> If I am march applicant i have filled 80,1221 & PCC & med. why should I give another chance to CO for opening my file again..and GOD know when he open again. Direct grant.
> 
> 
> I got Automated email from DIAC when I applied online asking to do following things.
> -------Some of the mail content --------------------
> DOCUMENT REQUIREMENTS
> 
> If you have not already done so, you will need to provide the department with the documents listed below by attaching these documents to the eVisa browser:
> - birth certificate or other evidence of age;
> - copy of passport Personal Particulars/Photograph(bio-data) page;
> - IELTS English Test Report Results;
> - evidence of recent Australian qualifications - this includes transcript(s) and letter(s) of completion or evidence of recent work experience;
> - form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
> - form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;
> - passport photograph;
> - receipt for application for AFP check and your AFP check (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
> - evidence of arrangements to undergo a medical examination (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
> - satisfactory skills assessment for your nominated occupation. Please include all evidence of work experience you used to obtain this assessment. If you applied for an onshore GSM visa please also provide evidence of when you applied for your skills assessment
> - overseas police clearances (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa) - you must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively. The Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates form (formerly known as form 47P) provides country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance and is available on the department's website: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration.
> 
> If you have applied for an offshore GSM visa, your case officer will contact you when you need to undertake health and character checks.
> 
> TIMEFRAME FOR RESPONSE
> 
> Where applicable you must provide all additional documents (identified above) within 28 days after the date of this email, otherwise your application may be decided without the additional information being taken into account
> -------mail content ends----------------------
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Thanks Rakesh


----------



## rajeshv

This week has been so quite - hope we have some grants and more CO allocations next week. Btw Monday is public holiday in NSW & SA and that affects Adelaide Processing Centre working hours. Have a great (long) weekend for those in NSW & SA.


----------



## jarnorth

matchless said:


> i am a feb applicant, an accountant but havn't been contacted by CO yet. and i don't think i will be assigned a CO in this month or in the coming few months bcoz i m an HR applicant. its so frustrating to see the open discrimination just bcoz u belong to some particular race or country. anyways it is their right, i m just being depressed.....


we're on the same boat... once again DIAC gave me a false hope on what they have mentioned in their PLE reply ( 30 Sep co allocation).. We have no choice other than wait, wait and wait for our turn... but still, I wish there are someone from the backroom checking our documents


----------



## Australia_Mania

rajeshv said:


> Seems like most of dec'2010 applicants in the spreadsheet have got COs now. I'm requesting those who are Jan and Feb'11 applicants update the sheet when there's some progress on your case.


I've just read on my native forum that one applicant was granted today (lodged January 10) and another one was allocated with a CO (lodged January 24).


----------



## hongkiat

tanhum said:


> Thank you rg1prasad. Yes I have applied for the 175 visa on June 7 2011.


I am June 5!


----------



## aimz

thankyou said:


> Got a CO,our agent lodge a PLE then Diac replied to confirm that we've been assigned to a CO



whats your timeline? thank you and congrats
!


----------



## neil_

aimz said:


> whats your timeline? thank you and congrats
> !


most of us have entered our details on the spreadsheet, so that would be a good place to look 
http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet

cheers


----------



## miltonp

Hi everyone!

I applied in NOV 2010 for a 175 subclass and there's still no CO (HR country). I'm still waiting like most people and sometimes it's disappointing when you see a granted for Dic, Jan or even Feb applicants, there's nothing we can do about it. For those who are in the same situation as me, thinking about what's going on with our cases, I've got a theory:

Most of the applicants have received the "infamous" March letter promising a CO within 3 months and asking for PCC and Meds, most of them were applicants from 2010 and some people from Jan, Feb and March 2011. My agent told me that probably more than 10000 people received that letter.

So, probably 10000 people sent PCC and Meds at quite the same time. You know that COs will have to resolve those cases very quickly because the initial entry date depends on PCC and Meds date. However (and here comes my theory) a lot of people sent those results very early after the March letter thinking about having a CO soon. I think that's a problem for them and they decided to review those applicants who sent Meds and PCC first. 

I'm my case I sent my Meds in Jul 2010. I've seen Dec applicants who sent Meds and PCC in April being granted. And now there are applicants who sent Meds in May 2010 being granted. We can't see that information in the spreadsheet to verify that unfortunately.

However I think that there are special cases that didn't receive the letter or simply don't apply to this.

Maybe I'm wrong, it's just a theory, noone knows how DIAC decide to review our cases, however I think that we should forget about allocation dates, HR countries, slower teams or whatever.... Patience!



cheers..


----------



## tare

still no news.previously my agent was sleeping ,now my co.in the spreadsheet we see a lot of grants on first and last week 
of august among who most r direct grant.


----------



## aPerfectCircle

Hello guys,

I just added my info to the spreadsheet.
SC 175e
lodged on Mar 7th, 2011
Developer Programmer
waiting for CO.


----------



## Artemisa

miltonp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I applied in NOV 2010 for a 175 subclass and there's still no CO (HR country).



If you are a November/2010 in P4, you should contact DIAC RIGHT NOW! 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Everybody before 10/12/2010 DO have a case officer according to DIAC.


----------



## tare

Artemisa said:


> If you are a November/2010 in P4, you should contact DIAC RIGHT NOW!
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Everybody before 10/12/2010 DO have a case officer according to DIAC.




Artemisa,

wat the status of ur visa application???Everything met???or did u get any email from the CO to upload documents??


BTW i think that our CO is busy with the people's who get into new priority 3 processing due to release of new state migration, as priority processing apply to those including applications at final state of processing.they will b back to the pace and will look to applications which have already been allocated to co after finishing this job.

For Jan, or Feb applicants i wana say that ur appli is in the queqe. just wait. DIAC now complete the initial assessment of applications behind the scene.

gud luck guys


----------



## Merang

Hi I am 22nd dec 2010 applicant for 175 visa still waiting for co
Pray for me as wel


----------



## Merang

Pls some body add my details on spread sheet
Application date 22 dec 2010
Visa 175
Co not yet
Visa not yet
No march email 
From Pakistan
In Australia as student


----------



## emcee0718

Hi, I've been following this forum for quite sometime and have found helpful information. Appreciate if anyone can help me on my query. I have applied for 176 on paper and have included my IELTs with overall average above 7. However I have grade of 6.5 in one of the areas.my lodgment date is April 2011. I am not sure if I need to re take and resubmit IELTs with 7 on each area before I get a CO.thanks.


----------



## HarryG

emcee0718 said:


> Hi, I've been following this forum for quite sometime and have found helpful information. Appreciate if anyone can help me on my query. I have applied for 176 on paper and have included my IELTs with overall average above 7. However I have grade of 6.5 in one of the areas.my lodgment date is April 2011. I am not sure if I need to re take and resubmit IELTs with 7 on each area before I get a CO.thanks.


U will hav to retake IELTS to get 7 in each before the allocation of CO in case u r not meeting the 120 points criteria.


----------



## JohnAnton

Merang said:


> Pls some body add my details on spread sheet
> Application date 22 dec 2010
> Visa 175
> Co not yet
> Visa not yet
> No march email
> From Pakistan
> In Australia as student


try raising a ple or better yet try calling diac


----------



## raw007

HarryG said:


> U will hav to retake IELTS to get 7 in each before the allocation of CO in case u r not meeting the 120 points criteria.


I think foe 176 it's only 100 not 120. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## raw007

Merang said:


> Hi I am 22nd dec 2010 applicant for 175 visa still waiting for co
> Pray for me as wel


same here, I am 21 Dec 176 family sponsor applicant and still waiting for a Co.My agent asked me to wait for next DIAC update to raise PLE.


----------



## emcee0718

raw007 said:


> I think foe 176 it's only 100 not 120. correct me if i am wrong


Thanks HarryG & raw007. 176 needs to meet 100pts only.


----------



## Auriko1976

*Any applicant have apply their mother in application??*

Hi,

Just wanna know, are there anyone who applied their mother in their application?
I just wanna know can it be approved PR together if I add in my mom into my application.

My info are as below;

On line application: 475(Relative Sponsor) 10-May-2011
PCC : Jul 2011 (Sent through email to DIAC)
Medical : Jul 2011 (Finalised)
CO : Still waiting

As my son was so attached to my mom and I have some difficult condition to settle without my mom. But I am not sure can she be join into my application as she is currently 58 years old and dependent me.

Kindly advice.

Thanks a lot ....


----------



## teqkillah

emcee0718 said:


> Hi, I've been following this forum for quite sometime and have found helpful information. Appreciate if anyone can help me on my query. I have applied for 176 on paper and have included my IELTs with overall average above 7. However I have grade of 6.5 in one of the areas.my lodgment date is April 2011. I am not sure if I need to re take and resubmit IELTs with 7 on each area before I get a CO.thanks.


yes it will do. i also have a 6.5 score in IELTS. we only need 100points. btw whats your nominated occupation?


----------



## Auriko1976

teqkillah said:


> yes it will do. i also have a 6.5 score in IELTS. we only need 100points. btw whats your nominated occupation?


Hi Teqkillah,

I had applied Sub class 475 on May 2011 with relative sponsor.

May I know you are still waiting for CO since 2009??

I though we are in Priority 4 and currently DIAC is handling 10 Dec 2010 for Priority 4 and I thought that our turn will be either end of this year or early next year.

Is that long do we have to wait for relative sponsor.

Kindly share me ..

Thanks.


----------



## teqkillah

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Teqkillah,
> 
> I had applied Sub class 475 on May 2011 with relative sponsor.
> 
> May I know you are still waiting for CO since 2009??
> 
> I though we are in Priority 4 and currently DIAC is handling 10 Dec 2010 for Priority 4 and I thought that our turn will be either end of this year or early next year.
> 
> Is that long do we have to wait for relative sponsor.
> 
> Kindly share me ..
> 
> Thanks.


No. Im in priority 5. because my nominated occupation was remove already in SOL.  I have to wait for priority 3 and 4 to finished.


----------



## Artemisa

tare said:


> Artemisa,
> 
> wat the status of ur visa application???Everything met???or did u get any email from the CO to upload documents??
> 
> 
> BTW i think that our CO is busy with the people's who get into new priority 3 processing due to release of new state migration, as priority processing apply to those including applications at final state of processing.they will b back to the pace and will look to applications which have already been allocated to co after finishing this job.
> 
> For Jan, or Feb applicants i wana say that ur appli is in the queqe. just wait. DIAC now complete the initial assessment of applications behind the scene.
> 
> gud luck guys


Tare, I didn't frontload medicals and PCC. So, everything else is 'MET', and these ones are 'requested'. 

Here a print of it: SourceForge.net: Check Visa Status: Screenshots
(it doen't show the medicals and PCC unfortunately). 

The CO gave me 28 days to upload everything. Medicals are already in Sydney, and I'll upload PCC and translations until wednesday. My deadline in 10/oct.


----------



## Artemisa

Merang said:


> Pls some body add my details on spread sheet
> Application date 22 dec 2010
> Visa 175
> Co not yet
> Visa not yet
> No march email
> From Pakistan
> In Australia as student


Merang, 

As you didn't provided all information requested in spreadsheet, I cannot add your details. 

Please, fill the form. Then your record will appear in the end of the spreadsheet (and we will move it to the right place). 
http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet


----------



## Auriko1976

teqkillah said:


> No. Im in priority 5. because my nominated occupation was remove already in SOL.  I have to wait for priority 3 and 4 to finished.


ohhh.......I see now...

sorry for asking you and make you feel....

thanks for reply me and clarify my doubt....

wish you get CO soonest too...

cheers....


----------



## Artemisa

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanna know, are there anyone who applied their mother in their application?
> I just wanna know can it be approved PR together if I add in my mom into my application.
> 
> My info are as below;
> 
> On line application: 475(Relative Sponsor) 10-May-2011
> PCC : Jul 2011 (Sent through email to DIAC)
> Medical : Jul 2011 (Finalised)
> CO : Still waiting
> 
> As my son was so attached to my mom and I have some difficult condition to settle without my mom. But I am not sure can she be join into my application as she is currently 58 years old and dependent me.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks a lot ....



I'm not sure how it works. But in booklet 6 they say that you can add her, but you will need to prove she depends on you. She will have to score 4.5 in IELTS (or you will pay VAC2) and her medicals should be ok too.


----------



## Auriko1976

Artemisa said:


> I'm not sure how it works. But in booklet 6 they say that you can add her, but you will need to prove she depends on you. She will have to score 4.5 in IELTS (or you will pay VAC2) and her medicals should be ok too.


Hi Artemisa,

Thanks a lot.
I have a clear view now...

She is depend on me however for IELTS, I don't think my mom can memorize and take exam....hahahaa...
She will have big headache for it...

May I know one thing dear...
I had applied already in May 2011, can I add in now if your suggestion whcih my mom can meet the medical p provided with my second application fees )....??

Shall I wait till CO assigned?


Thank you so much....


----------



## Auriko1976

emcee0718 said:


> Hi, I've been following this forum for quite sometime and have found helpful information. Appreciate if anyone can help me on my query. I have applied for 176 on paper and have included my IELTs with overall average above 7. However I have grade of 6.5 in one of the areas.my lodgment date is April 2011. I am not sure if I need to re take and resubmit IELTs with 7 on each area before I get a CO.thanks.


Dear Emcee,

Noticed that you had applied 176 (Relative sponsor) in Apr 2011.

May I know what is different between Sub class 475 9Relative sponsor) and Sub class 176 ( Relative sponsor)....

I am just confuse a bit...

I applied on May 2011 with Subclass 475 (First cousin sponsor me) with IELTS overall Band 6 (Concessional English) per old Booklet 6.

Kindly reply me and thank you so much for sharing me your knowledge.



Auriko


----------



## aeon

add me to spreadsheet.

176 relative online- 1/31/11
letter-3/18/11
meds finalised - 4/6/11
pcc-5/1/11
co- waiting
visa-waiting

2011-11accountant general.


----------



## Artemisa

Auriko1976 said:


> She is depend on me however for IELTS, I don't think my mom can memorize and take exam....hahahaa...
> She will have big headache for it...


LOL My mom wouldn't e able to sit an IELTS as well ;P




Auriko1976 said:


> May I know one thing dear...
> I had applied already in May 2011, can I add in now if your suggestion whcih my mom can meet the medical p provided with my second application fees )....??
> 
> Shall I wait till CO assigned?


The secondary fee you can pay after everything (after medicals, and so on). You can add the 1022 form now (change of cirscumtances) adding your mom, but it will only reflect in you application when the CO or someone else touch your application. 

You should add all her documents (passport, photo, and so on), evidences of the dependence on you. Maybe you should wait and make the medicals after the CO is allocated. I don't know. 

Of course I've never done that  I'm just informing you what people do when want to add a secondary applicant (wife/husband or newborn).


----------



## Auriko1976

Artemisa said:


> LOL My mom wouldn't e able to sit an IELTS as well ;P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The secondary fee you can pay after everything (after medicals, and so on). You can add the 1022 form now (change of cirscumtances) adding your mom, but it will only reflect in you application when the CO or someone else touch your application.
> 
> You should add all her documents (passport, photo, and so on), evidences of the dependence on you. Maybe you should wait and make the medicals after the CO is allocated. I don't know.
> 
> Of course I've never done that  I'm just informing you what people do when want to add a secondary applicant (wife/husband or newborn).



Dear Artemisa,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply....
I got it....
Let me to wait till CO assign and check with CO ...

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## emcee0718

Auriko1976 said:


> Dear Emcee,
> 
> Noticed that you had applied 176 (Relative sponsor) in Apr 2011.
> 
> May I know what is different between Sub class 475 9Relative sponsor) and Sub class 176 ( Relative sponsor)....
> 
> I am just confuse a bit...
> 
> I applied on May 2011 with Subclass 475 (First cousin sponsor me) with IELTS overall Band 6 (Concessional English) per old Booklet 6.
> 
> Kindly reply me and thank you so much for sharing me your knowledge.
> 
> Auriko


Hi Arikuro, sorry to say that I'm not fully knowledgeable of 475. Not sure about this but i think one difference is that 475 is for specific regional areas. On the other hand, 176 has no mention that applicants are limited to specific areas in Oz.


----------



## emcee0718

emcee0718 said:


> Hi Arikuro, sorry to say that I'm not fully knowledgeable of 475. Not sure about this but i think one difference is that 475 is for specific regional areas. On the other hand, 176 has no mention that applicants are limited to specific areas in Oz.


Oh correction - it's specified regional area


----------



## Maz25

emcee0718 said:


> Hi Arikuro, sorry to say that I'm not fully knowledgeable of 475. Not sure about this but i think one difference is that 475 is for specific regional areas. On the other hand, 176 has no mention that applicants are limited to specific areas in Oz.


Actually, if you are issued with a subclass 17*6* visa, you have a moral obligation to live and work in the state that sponsored you for a minimum of 2 years.

Subclass 17*5* allows you to live and work anywhere in Australia.


----------



## ppjagnaan

Maz25 said:


> Actually, if you are issued with a subclass 17*6* visa, you have a moral obligation to live and work in the state that sponsored you for a minimum of 2 years.
> 
> Subclass 17*5* allows you to live and work anywhere in Australia.


That's for 176 state sponsored right? but not for 176 relative sponsored? please correct me if i'm wrong.  emcee is a 176 relative sponsored applicant.


----------



## Werns

Artemisa said:


> Tare, I didn't frontload medicals and PCC. So, everything else is 'MET', and these ones are 'requested'.
> 
> Here a print of it: SourceForge.net: Check Visa Status: Screenshots
> (it doen't show the medicals and PCC unfortunately).
> 
> The CO gave me 28 days to upload everything. Medicals are already in Sydney, and I'll upload PCC and translations until wednesday. My deadline in 10/oct.


*Why do they put a time limit on submitting Health Checks and PCC?*

I haven't applied yet, but my application is time sensitive in that I have to complete my current contract first. So, if CO allocation goes faster, as it has been, and they ask me for Health and PCC too early .... I only want to do those within a year of when I can actually go to Australia.

Furthermore, there is no way I could get PCC in 28 days!
It takes 6 - 8 WEEKS in South Africa. And that is if you're_ in_ South Africa, which I'm not. I'm working overseas, so add another month or more to that time.

I don't understand why they only give 28 days when they say on their site that people should be aware that in some countries it could take up to a year to get PCC.


----------



## rg1prasad

Werns said:


> *Why do they put a time limit on submitting Health Checks and PCC?*
> 
> I haven't applied yet, but my application is time sensitive in that I have to complete my current contract first. So, if CO allocation goes faster, as it has been, and they ask me for Health and PCC too early .... I only want to do those within a year of when I can actually go to Australia.
> 
> Furthermore, there is no way I could get PCC in 28 days!
> It takes 6 - 8 WEEKS in South Africa. And that is if you're_ in_ South Africa, which I'm not. I'm working overseas, so add another month or more to that time.
> 
> I don't understand why they only give 28 days when they say on their site that people should be aware that in some countries it could take up to a year to get PCC.


Hi 

I can understand your problem... but think if DIAC gives enough time to an individual... mean time the indvidual might get marry.... even individual can plan for a kid and can provide 1022 form... DIAC cannot restrict such kind.... so if they give enough time... you know there can be many other things which even I dont know...

But in your case... if you can provide the receipt provided to you during the time of applying PCC, the DIAC will be considering that and will wait till you get PCC...

G1


----------



## denni_boy

hi ,
do u have any idea how long it takes for the officials to upload our medical results once it reaches Sydney.

A CO was allocated to us on Sept 20. We sent our med results on Sept 30. I wanted to know how long it takes to upload the med results on our website.

Since you mentioned your meds have reached Sydney, I thought you would know.


----------



## denni_boy

hi ,
do u have any idea how long it takes for the officials to upload our medical results once it reaches Sydney.

A CO was allocated to us on Sept 20. We sent our med results on Sept 30. I wanted to know how long it takes to upload the med results on our website.

Since you mentioned your meds have reached Sydney, I thought you would know.










Artemisa said:


> Tare, I didn't frontload medicals and PCC. So, everything else is 'MET', and these ones are 'requested'.
> 
> Here a print of it: SourceForge.net: Check Visa Status: Screenshots
> (it doen't show the medicals and PCC unfortunately).
> 
> The CO gave me 28 days to upload everything. Medicals are already in Sydney, and I'll upload PCC and translations until wednesday. My deadline in 10/oct.


----------



## Suhel

*Medicals and PCC*



denni_boy said:


> hi ,
> do u have any idea how long it takes for the officials to upload our medical results once it reaches Sydney.
> 
> A CO was allocated to us on Sept 20. We sent our med results on Sept 30. I wanted to know how long it takes to upload the med results on our website.
> 
> Since you mentioned your meds have reached Sydney, I thought you would know.



Hi All ,

I have submitted all documents asked my CO , 2 weeks back . Though it is still not updated on the website.

I have not heard any thing from my CO about me proceeding fro my Medicals and PCC .

Can I do go ahead doing my medicals and PCC or I need to wait for my CO to ask me to go for Medicals and PCC only then I can do it.

Regards
Suhel


----------



## HermanB

Werns said:


> *Why do they put a time limit on submitting Health Checks and PCC?*
> 
> I haven't applied yet, but my application is time sensitive in that I have to complete my current contract first. So, if CO allocation goes faster, as it has been, and they ask me for Health and PCC too early .... I only want to do those within a year of when I can actually go to Australia.
> 
> Furthermore, there is no way I could get PCC in 28 days!
> It takes 6 - 8 WEEKS in South Africa. And that is if you're_ in_ South Africa, which I'm not. I'm working overseas, so add another month or more to that time.
> 
> I don't understand why they only give 28 days when they say on their site that people should be aware that in some countries it could take up to a year to get PCC.


Wow, that is just insane . We did it through an agent and even that took 5 weeks . The best is to ask for an extension as it really does take long in SA, we know . Good luck and sincerely hope you come right!


----------



## Merang

*175 visa 22 dec 2010 applicant fo*



sgn051 said:


> Humble Request to all December 2010 Applicant to update sheet please.... As Jan and Feb 2011
> application started.... I believe all December 2010 got CO but still no update in sheet (May be ) so if you got CO please update sheet ... please share your valuable time for US


No co yet 
22 dec 2010 applicant


----------



## statue

Merang said:


> No co yet
> 22 dec 2010 applicant


I am also 22-dec-2010 applicant without a CO


----------



## Onwards

*Let's keep positive*



statue said:


> I am also 22-dec-2010 applicant without a CO


I am a 21-Dec-2010 applicant and as yet i have not seen any signs of a case officer working on my application. 

Let's hope for a good week this week! Lots of grants please DIAC...


----------



## Bunyip02

Hi all, 

I heard that it is public holiday today in oz for some parts, so I think there will be no processing for today. 

Good luck to everyone this week, I don't think we will see much movement for us cat4's though.


----------



## Onwards

Bunyip02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I heard that it is public holiday today in oz for some parts, so I think there will be no processing for today.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this week, I don't think we will see much movement for us cat4's though.


Oh yes, you are right! I forgot about that. I have to be honest, it didn't really click that the DIAC would not be working. Doh!


----------



## harry21

Onwards said:


> I am a 21-Dec-2010 applicant and as yet i have not seen any signs of a case officer working on my application.
> 
> Let's hope for a good week this week! Lots of grants please DIAC...


Hi Guys,

I am also a Dec 22, 2010 applicant, still no signs of a CO.


----------



## tanya18

harry21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also a Dec 22, 2010 applicant, still no signs of a CO.



Did you guys call DIAC?
We were dec 19th applicant...we called n was told we have CO but after a week no news so we sent in PLE..N we got the reply n the mail was CC'ed to our CO n within few days we received the grant.


----------



## rajeshv

Does anyone know how long does it take to finalize a case (HR, ICT Professional, with all required docs) once a CO is assigned?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rg1prasad

When did you do that?


----------



## rg1prasad

tanya18 said:


> Did you guys call DIAC?
> We were dec 19th applicant...we called n was told we have CO but after a week no news so we sent in PLE..N we got the reply n the mail was CC'ed to our CO n within few days we received the grant.


When did you do it? were you 175 applicant ? or 176 SS applicant?

G1


----------



## raw007

Onwards said:


> Oh yes, you are right! I forgot about that. I have to be honest, it didn't really click that the DIAC would not be working. Doh!


i am DEC 21 applicant too with no CO.


----------



## JohnAnton

im craving for some CO allocations and direct grants


----------



## rg1prasad

What I feel is that DIAC is working on the applicants of 176 priority 5(who's occupation is not in SOL list) are moved to Priority 3 as the occupations are added in new list of SS... I wish the number is small and DIAC would be completing in 3 or 4 weeks time and get back to priority 4 applicants...

God if i would have know that the States are releasing the list I would have asked god for 1 month delay. First I thought this would be parallel activity, but seeing the progress in 2 weeks, they have pushed the documents of priority 4 applicants to other table and started working on Priority 3... 

Really patience is mother of all emotions is what I feel now...

G1


----------



## voddy

Hi Everyone.

It's so dull & I can't bare this DIACs silence anymore 
wish something exiting to take place...


----------



## Bunyip02

rg1prasad said:


> What I feel is that DIAC is working on the applicants of 176 priority 5(who's occupation is not in SOL list) are moved to Priority 3 as the occupations are added in new list of SS... I wish the number is small and DIAC would be completing in 3 or 4 weeks time and get back to priority 4 applicants...
> 
> God if i would have know that the States are releasing the list I would have asked god for 1 month delay. First I thought this would be parallel activity, but seeing the progress in 2 weeks, they have pushed the documents of priority 4 applicants to other table and started working on Priority 3...
> 
> Really patience is mother of all emotions is what I feel now...
> 
> G1


Yes, I agree, I see on PIO forum that p5's that turned to p3 are still being allocated and others still waiting, so I'm afraid that it's not over yet and we will be put on hold for a while longer yet. 

It's hard to cope with!!


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> It's so dull & I can't bare this DIACs silence anymore
> wish something exiting to take place...


Mmmmmm I know, I can't bare it either.


----------



## rg1prasad

Its already 2 weeks since DIAC is silent and dont know how many more weeks this silence is going to be... Atleast lets see the Oct 8 DIAC timelines change... in that atleast we will come to know till when the priority 3 applicants are contactedy CO... If it is sep 15th or more than that, we can resume the dreams of spending the days in OZ...

So cheer up guys.... 

G1


----------



## Merang

*yes*



tanya18 said:


> Did you guys call DIAC?
> We were dec 19th applicant...we called n was told we have CO but after a week no news so we sent in PLE..N we got the reply n the mail was CC'ed to our CO n within few days we received the grant.[/QUOTEUrdu
> I called diac on 27th sep few days before
> They said u should wait that we on 10 dec 2010 applicant so for
> Can any boy tell me who do initial assesment and when they ask u for Pcc and med


----------



## rg1prasad

when is your application lodged?


----------



## Merang

It was on 22 dec 2010 for 175 visa I am from HR country


----------



## rg1prasad

Merang said:


> It was on 22 dec 2010 for 175 visa I am from HR country


Dont worry you are almost there... we can come to a clarity once DIAC changes the timelines on Oct 8th. wish there should be some ray of hope of that update...

G1


----------



## tare

I think all the December guys are waiting for to update their status, but they dont have anything to share with u. i think a lot of guys have not updated the spreadsheet. I recommend to delete these guys who applied before July 2010, have CO but inactive in the forum.


----------



## tare

rajeshv said:


> Does anyone know how long does it take to finalize a case (HR, ICT Professional, with all required docs) once a CO is assigned?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Rajesh,

I am waiting for the same. but noone can gurantee you when you may get ur visa.


----------



## Artemisa

Good morning 



Werns said:


> *Why do they put a time limit on submitting Health Checks and PCC?*
> 
> I haven't applied yet, but my application is time sensitive in that I have to complete my current contract first. So, if CO allocation goes faster, as it has been, and they ask me for Health and PCC too early .... I only want to do those within a year of when I can actually go to Australia.
> 
> Furthermore, there is no way I could get PCC in 28 days!
> It takes 6 - 8 WEEKS in South Africa. And that is if you're_ in_ South Africa, which I'm not. I'm working overseas, so add another month or more to that time.
> 
> I don't understand why they only give 28 days when they say on their site that people should be aware that in some countries it could take up to a year to get PCC.


You just have to provide an evidence that you have done the request. A receipt, or something like that is ok. 



denni_boy said:


> hi ,
> do u have any idea how long it takes for the officials to upload our medical results once it reaches Sydney.
> 
> A CO was allocated to us on Sept 20. We sent our med results on Sept 30. I wanted to know how long it takes to upload the med results on our website.
> 
> Since you mentioned your meds have reached Sydney, I thought you would know.


I don't know. The status didn't change yet. 



tare said:


> I think all the December guys are waiting for to update their status, but they dont have anything to share with u. i think a lot of guys have not updated the spreadsheet. I recommend to delete these guys who applied before July 2010, have CO but inactive in the forum.


Maybe change the color should be enough. Let's see what Voddy thinks of it.


----------



## tare

denni_boy said:


> hi ,
> do u have any idea how long it takes for the officials to upload our medical results once it reaches Sydney.
> 
> A CO was allocated to us on Sept 20. We sent our med results on Sept 30. I wanted to know how long it takes to upload the med results on our website.
> 
> Since you mentioned your meds have reached Sydney, I thought you would know.




In most cases the case officer dont update the Medical status. If all ur documents show met then he may just simply give u a direct grant. In case, ur medical have any problem he will send email to you for further tests.

Normally it takes 7 to 10 days to finalize. Dont worry about it


BTW wats ur timeline?


----------



## Artemisa

Someone (I lost the name) asked how to add the details in spreadsheet. 

http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

It will appear as one of the last lines. 
http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet

To update, you can ask someone who can edit it (or ask to me promoted to editor ).


----------



## rajeshv

Any Dec/Jan/Feb applicants hear anything from DIAC? It's been quite today.


----------



## Suhel

*URGENT : Medicals and PCC*

Hi All ,

I have submitted all documents asked my CO , 2 weeks back . Though it is still not updated on the website.

I have not heard any thing from my CO about me proceeding fro my Medicals and PCC .

Can I do go ahead doing my medicals and PCC or I need to wait for my CO to ask me to go for Medicals and PCC only then I can do it.

_Can anyone please reply , as I have booked my medicals for tomrrow._

Regards
Suhel


----------



## rajeshv

Suhel said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have submitted all documents asked my CO , 2 weeks back . Though it is still not updated on the website.
> 
> I have not heard any thing from my CO about me proceeding fro my Medicals and PCC .
> 
> Can I do go ahead doing my medicals and PCC or I need to wait for my CO to ask me to go for Medicals and PCC only then I can do it.
> 
> _Can anyone please reply , as I have booked my medicals for tomrrow._
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


The PCC and Medicals are valid for about a year. I'm a March 2011 Applicant but proceeded to get my PCC and organized my medicals for next month. Hope that helps.

And looking at the excel - I've found "Artemisa" who's is nearest applicant to your lodgement date has already got a CO and active member of the forum. May be you guys contact each other to get an idea around.


----------



## Maz25

Suhel said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have submitted all documents asked my CO , 2 weeks back . Though it is still not updated on the website.
> 
> I have not heard any thing from my CO about me proceeding fro my Medicals and PCC .
> 
> Can I do go ahead doing my medicals and PCC or I need to wait for my CO to ask me to go for Medicals and PCC only then I can do it.
> 
> Can anyone please reply , as I have booked my medicals for tomrrow.
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


Yes, you can.

I do not have CO yet but got my PCCs all done & agent uploaded them. I'll wait until I have CO though before I do the medicals.


----------



## Bunyip02

Suhel said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have submitted all documents asked my CO , 2 weeks back . Though it is still not updated on the website.
> 
> I have not heard any thing from my CO about me proceeding fro my Medicals and PCC .
> 
> Can I do go ahead doing my medicals and PCC or I need to wait for my CO to ask me to go for Medicals and PCC only then I can do it.
> 
> Can anyone please reply , as I have booked my medicals for tomrrow.
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


Can I ask what extra documents co asked for? 

Thanks


----------



## sba30

I've been a silent follower of this forum since I lodged in January 23, 2011. 
Received CO letter on 9/30 requesting for Meds.

Please let me know how I can update the spreadsheet. Thanks.

__________________
175 Visa Online: 23-Jan-2011 | Case Officer assigned: 30-Sep-2011


----------



## Suhel

Bunyip02 said:


> Can I ask what extra documents co asked for?
> 
> Thanks


The documents asked by CO are 

1)Evidence of English language ability ( Degree Transcript sent)

2) Birth certificate 

Regards
Suhel


----------



## Bunyip02

Suhel said:


> The documents asked by CO are
> 
> 1)Evidence of English language ability ( Degree Transcript sent)
> 
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


Thanks  I just wondered if I have missed anything.


----------



## rajeshv

sba30 said:


> I've been a silent follower of this forum since I lodged in January 23, 2011.
> Received CO letter on 9/30 requesting for Meds.
> 
> Please let me know how I can update the spreadsheet. Thanks.
> 
> __________________
> 175 Visa Online: 23-Jan-2011 | Case Officer assigned: 30-Sep-2011


Congrats for the CO allocation!

Here are the links. Incase if you need to edit your old record - request the owner of the sheet Voddy to give you write access / her to do it for you.

Form 

http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

Sheet 

http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Guys,

I don't have my birth certificate neither my Australia Citizen brother.

But I submitted my school leaving certificate which has birth date.

Question 1 ) - is CO will still request my Birth Certificate ?

I am family sponsored app 176.
for my brother relationship I submitted his school leaving certificate & his passport
which contains same father name.

Question2 )- is it ok OR still co will ask his birth certificate ?

Thanks
RakeshPatel



Suhel said:


> The documents asked by CO are
> 
> 1)Evidence of English language ability ( Degree Transcript sent)
> 
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


----------



## rg1prasad

sba30 said:


> I've been a silent follower of this forum since I lodged in January 23, 2011.
> Received CO letter on 9/30 requesting for Meds.
> 
> Please let me know how I can update the spreadsheet. Thanks.
> 
> __________________
> 175 Visa Online: 23-Jan-2011 | Case Officer assigned: 30-Sep-2011


Could you tell us what is your occupation and what's ur IELTS score?

G1


----------



## sba30

Updating my info,


175 Visa Online: 23-Jan-2011 | Accountant | IELTS Score Overall 8 | Case Officer assigned: 30-Sep-2011



rg1prasad said:


> Could you tell us what is your occupation and what's ur IELTS score?
> 
> G1


----------



## jonay

Bunyip02 said:


> Yes, I agree, I see on PIO forum that p5's that turned to p3 are still being allocated and others still waiting, so I'm afraid that it's not over yet and we will be put on hold for a while longer yet.
> 
> It's hard to cope with!!


hi,
you guys know which new occupations got added to the SS list and how many they are?..just wanna guess how significant our queue is gonna be affected

thanks


----------



## rg1prasad

sba30 said:


> Updating my info,
> 
> 
> 175 Visa Online: 23-Jan-2011 | Accountant | IELTS Score Overall 8 | Case Officer assigned: 30-Sep-2011



There you are... The IELTS score grabbed the chance in this peak time as well thought priority 4 applicant... All the best SBA30...

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

jonay said:


> hi,
> you guys know which new occupations got added to the SS list and how many they are?..just wanna guess how significant our queue is gonna be affected
> 
> thanks


God knows this list... infact we have to check in Priority 5 forum.... but I dont think they are not active because, most of them who use the forum will be software engineers or some other technical people who are already in priority 4... So we might not figure out the number of people who have moved from pri 5 to pri 3... only thing we can see it that the DIAC updation list on Oct 8. 

But if DIAC has processed only the applications till march or april 2011 of pri 3, then will DIAC move the date from 7 sep 2011(curent) to the previous dates(say 10 April 2011)... wont DIAC feel it will effect their pride and so might put same 7 sep 2011 date and don't make any changes till they reach the current date 7 sep 2011...

In the next updation, if DIAC making the changes to 20 Sep or anything more than that, then we can start feeling the heat again... I just see one applicant of Jan 26 has been allotted with CO on Sep 30... It made me happy, ofcourse he has 8 score in ielts...

So lets wait for the Oct 8th update.

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> ofcourse he has 8 score in ielts...



do mean that those with an overall score of 8 in ielts get processed first?


----------



## ppjagnaan

JohnAnton said:


> do mean that those with an overall score of 8 in ielts get processed first?


maybe not, my ielts overall is 8 but no update with my application whatsoever...and i'm just 5 days away from DIAC's official timeline.


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> do mean that those with an overall score of 8 in ielts get processed first?


Definitely there will be some priority given to them.... not sure for overall, but all 8's will have good chances... (from multiple sources) 

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> do mean that those with an overall score of 8 in ielts get processed first?


Definitely there will be some priority given to them.... not sure for overall, but all 8's will have good chances... (from multiple sources but not specified in DIAC anywhere... might be business open secret) 

G1


----------



## Artemisa

sba30 said:


> Updating my info,
> 
> 
> 175 Visa Online: 23-Jan-2011 | Accountant | IELTS Score Overall 8 | Case Officer assigned: 30-Sep-2011


I've updated it. 




rajeshv said:


> The PCC and Medicals are valid for about a year. I'm a March 2011 Applicant but proceeded to get my PCC and organized my medicals for next month. Hope that helps.
> 
> And looking at the excel - I've found "Artemisa" who's is nearest applicant to your lodgement date has already got a CO and active member of the forum. May be you guys contact each other to get an idea around.


Yeah, I'm heeeeeeeeeere


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi ,

I found attached xls sheet from blog , which shows list of applicant with date & occupation code. is there a way to find such thing from DIAC? Please see attached applicant.zip file.

FYI: some news
Trade minister calls for more overseas workers

Increased demand for 457 programme visas

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## Artemisa

News here 


Medical examination required -> Further medical results referred
chest x-ray report required -> Further medical results referred
chest x-ray film required -> Further medical results referred
HIV blood test required -> HIV blood test referred


----------



## rg1prasad

Artemisa said:


> News here
> 
> 
> Medical examination required -> Further medical results referred
> chest x-ray report required -> Further medical results referred
> chest x-ray film required -> Further medical results referred
> HIV blood test required -> HIV blood test referred



So when are you rushing to give the tests...


----------



## Artemisa

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I found attached xls sheet from blog , which shows list of applicant with date & occupation code. is there a way to find such thing from DIAC? Please see attached applicant.zip file.
> 
> FYI: some news
> Trade minister calls for more overseas workers
> 
> Increased demand for 457 programme visas
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Well. A long time ago we searched in SMD (Skill Matching Database) and took a few statistics from there. An old buddy, Ausimmi, created an excel file, and I'm pretty sure it was in this thread as well. I'll try to find it later. 

Update: it was here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...riority-4-applicants-club-204.html#post519312
But it is not acessible anymore. 



rg1prasad said:


> So when are you rushing to give the tests...


Sorry, I didn't get it. I made my meds 23/09, they reached Sydney 30/09. Now, looks like someone in HOC took a look on them. I guess they will be 'finalised' in less than a month.


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Well. A long time ago we searched in SMD (Skill Matching Database) and took a few statistics from there. An old buddy, Ausimmi, created an excel file, and I'm pretty sure it was in this thread as well. I'll try to find it later.
> 
> Update: it was here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...riority-4-applicants-club-204.html#post519312
> But it is not acessible anymore.
> 
> [Snip]...


Hey, you sure this 'Ausimmi' person ain't a girl??? I'd be interested if that is the case    Otherwise, honestly, the way you mention him... he sounds like one hot guy eh???   

:spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit:


----------



## haseeb85uk

leptokurtic said:


> Hey, you sure this 'Ausimmi' person ain't a girl??? I'd be interested if that is the case    Otherwise, honestly, the way you mention him... he sounds like one hot guy eh???
> 
> :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit:


lol.."One hot guy"...how come do u conclude that??


----------



## Guest

haseeb85uk said:


> lol.."One hot guy"...how come do u conclude that??


Me and Artemisa have had some chit chat other than the main forum. It's an 'insider joke'


----------



## Artemisa

leptokurtic said:


> Hey, you sure this 'Ausimmi' person ain't a girl??? I'd be interested if that is the case    Otherwise, honestly, the way you mention him... he sounds like one hot guy eh???
> 
> :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit: :spit:


Yeah, maybe he was a she and that the reason why I've fallen in love with him ¬¬

But now he/she abandoned me and I only have eyes for Voddy. :spit:


----------



## haseeb85uk

leptokurtic said:


> Me and Artemisa have had some chit chat other than the main forum. It's an 'insider joke'


ohk..sorry fr interfering in ur "insider joke" btw..


----------



## rg1prasad

leptokurtic said:


> Me and Artemisa have had some chit chat other than the main forum. It's an 'insider joke'


:focus:

Could you tell me what's happening @ DIAC? Why they are silent? Can you foresee any further delay? When could be March applicants get expect a CO?

G1


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Yeah, maybe he was a she and that the reason why I've fallen in love with him ¬¬
> 
> But now he/she abandoned me and I only have eyes for Voddy. :spit:


Well you'll have a hard time with that one... Voddy is a popular girl  What IS it with you and girls (or man-girls in the case of our mysterious friend ) anyway????    I'll have to meet your husband and find out what is going on here...   

@Others - Sorry people, no idea about DIAC's silence etc. I have my CO so my focus is now on getting through the external checks that are compulsory for Pakistani applicants :boxing:


----------



## aziz.shan

leptokurtic said:


> Well you'll have a hard time with that one... Voddy is a popular girl  What IS it with you and girls (or man-girls in the case of our mysterious friend ) anyway????    I'll have to meet your husband and find out what is going on here...
> 
> @Others - Sorry people, no idea about DIAC's silence etc. I have my CO so my focus is now on getting through the external checks that are compulsory for Pakistani applicants :boxing:


r u a she too lepto?? 

Cheers and my best lane:
AShan


----------



## Guest

aziz.shan said:


> r u a she too lepto??
> 
> Cheers and my best lane:
> AShan


Nopes. I am a man. And Artemisa is a woman. Things are hazy regarding this mysterious Ausimmi person though...

:focus:


----------



## aziz.shan

leptokurtic said:


> Nopes. I am a man. And Artemisa is a woman. Things are hazy regarding this mysterious Ausimmi person though...
> 
> :focus:


aite.. y wud u b intrsted in dat 'one hot guy' then?? 

Just kidding.. you may not reply to this one.. 

Cheers and my best lane:
AShan..


----------



## Artemisa

leptokurtic said:


> Nopes. I am a man. And Artemisa is a woman. Things are hazy regarding this mysterious Ausimmi person though...
> 
> :focus:


Well. Maybe I'm a woman, maybe I'm not... 

<gender confusion!>


----------



## aziz.shan

Artemisa said:


> Well. Maybe I'm a woman, maybe I'm not...
> 
> <gender confusion!>


Well... we would like you to be a woman, as your profile pic depicts.. 

Cheers and my best lane:
AShan..


----------



## Artemisa

I've done a post about the changes that happened to my application. 

Cangurus Albinos: Status changes - tutorial

(the blog is in portuguese, but this post were written in english). 
So, if something different happened to your application, would be nice to know.


----------



## rajeshv

Artemisa said:


> I've done a post about the changes that happened to my application.
> 
> Cangurus Albinos: Status changes - tutorial
> 
> (the blog is in portuguese, but this post were written in english).
> So, if something different happened to your application, would be nice to know.


I have Google translator to read all your Portuguese posts.


----------



## Artemisa

rajeshv said:


> I have Google translator to read all your Portuguese posts.


 be my guest


----------



## botero82

Artemisa said:


> I've done a post about the changes that happened to my application.
> 
> Cangurus Albinos: Status changes - tutorial
> 
> (the blog is in portuguese, but this post were written in english).
> So, if something different happened to your application, would be nice to know.


Nice Blog Artemisa!


----------



## Guest

aziz.shan said:


> aite.. y wud u b intrsted in dat 'one hot guy' then??
> 
> Just kidding.. you may not reply to this one..
> 
> Cheers and my best lane:
> AShan..


Again, I am not myself interested in him, if you read between the lines you will see I am suggesting that Artemisa's interest means he might be one. Again, you simply don't have a lot of background information to really understand what's going on in mine and Artemisa's conversation...


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Well. Maybe I'm a woman, maybe I'm not...
> 
> <gender confusion!>


I'd say this visa thing is getting to your head :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NewInPerth

*Grant*

Hi All 

I've been following this forum and have finally some news to share with you. 

Today we got grant letter and soon would be going to Immigration Office to get the label. About 2 weeks ago the CO asked us to provide PCC and once we provided that about a week or so later we got the grant. I've been following a few others (e.g. Artemisa) who was allocated a CO about the same time as us but this grant came up a bit of a surprise as we got allocated CO bit later. However, for some odd reasons we had front loaded our medicals etc so I guess that may have helped in quicker processing of application. 

Thanks to all at the forum for your comments etc (lately I see it getting bit interesting out of topic but that is ok, one has to keep entertained too and not get hung up). Special thanks to Hermanb, voddy, lawren, amer. 

If anyone interested in timeline here goes it: 
175 online: DEC'10 
CO: 21/9/11
Grant: 5/10/11

Have a nice day and best of luck to all waiting for their visa/grants, hope your wait finishes soon. Also congratulations to those who got the grant and goodluck with your move to Australia. 

Cheers


----------



## voddy

NewInPerth said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been following this forum and have finally some news to share with you.
> 
> Today we got grant letter and soon would be going to Immigration Office to get the label. About 2 weeks ago the CO asked us to provide PCC and once we provided that about a week or so later we got the grant. I've been following a few others (e.g. Artemisa) who was allocated a CO about the same time as us but this grant came up a bit of a surprise as we got allocated CO bit later. However, for some odd reasons we had front loaded our medicals etc so I guess that may have helped in quicker processing of application.
> 
> Thanks to all at the forum for your comments etc (lately I see it getting bit interesting out of topic but that is ok, one has to keep entertained too and not get hung up). Special thanks to Hermanb, voddy, lawren, amer.
> 
> If anyone interested in timeline here goes it:
> 175 online: DEC'10
> CO: 21/9/11
> Grant: 5/10/11
> 
> Have a nice day and best of luck to all waiting for their visa/grants, hope your wait finishes soon. Also congratulations to those who got the grant and goodluck with your move to Australia.
> 
> Cheers


YESS!!! and at last... 

congratulations!

:clap2:


----------



## miltonp

Congrats!!

When did you send your Meds?



NewInPerth said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been following this forum and have finally some news to share with you.
> 
> Today we got grant letter and soon would be going to Immigration Office to get the label. About 2 weeks ago the CO asked us to provide PCC and once we provided that about a week or so later we got the grant. I've been following a few others (e.g. Artemisa) who was allocated a CO about the same time as us but this grant came up a bit of a surprise as we got allocated CO bit later. However, for some odd reasons we had front loaded our medicals etc so I guess that may have helped in quicker processing of application.
> 
> Thanks to all at the forum for your comments etc (lately I see it getting bit interesting out of topic but that is ok, one has to keep entertained too and not get hung up). Special thanks to Hermanb, voddy, lawren, amer.
> 
> If anyone interested in timeline here goes it:
> 175 online: DEC'10
> CO: 21/9/11
> Grant: 5/10/11
> 
> Have a nice day and best of luck to all waiting for their visa/grants, hope your wait finishes soon. Also congratulations to those who got the grant and goodluck with your move to Australia.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sysanalyst

NewInPerth said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been following this forum and have finally some news to share with you.
> 
> Today we got grant letter and soon would be going to Immigration Office to get the label. About 2 weeks ago the CO asked us to provide PCC and once we provided that about a week or so later we got the grant. I've been following a few others (e.g. Artemisa) who was allocated a CO about the same time as us but this grant came up a bit of a surprise as we got allocated CO bit later. However, for some odd reasons we had front loaded our medicals etc so I guess that may have helped in quicker processing of application.
> 
> Thanks to all at the forum for your comments etc (lately I see it getting bit interesting out of topic but that is ok, one has to keep entertained too and not get hung up). Special thanks to Hermanb, voddy, lawren, amer.
> 
> If anyone interested in timeline here goes it:
> 175 online: DEC'10
> CO: 21/9/11
> Grant: 5/10/11
> 
> Have a nice day and best of luck to all waiting for their visa/grants, hope your wait finishes soon. Also congratulations to those who got the grant and goodluck with your move to Australia.
> 
> Cheers


Same issue fo us ..CO allocated in AUG , PCC and Medicals submitted, but still no Grant. Finger Crossed


----------



## Suhel

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I don't have my birth certificate neither my Australia Citizen brother.
> 
> But I submitted my school leaving certificate which has birth date.
> 
> Question 1 ) - is CO will still request my Birth Certificate ?
> 
> I am family sponsored app 176.
> for my brother relationship I submitted his school leaving certificate & his passport
> which contains same father name.
> 
> Question2 )- is it ok OR still co will ask his birth certificate ?
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel



Hi Rakesh ,

In India we usally use our 10th Marks Card or Passport as proof of our Birth Date .

Though DIAC accepts school leaving certificate which has birth date .

In my opinion , it is always better to make a Birth certificate .

Regards
Suhel


----------



## rg1prasad

Suhel said:


> Hi Rakesh ,
> 
> In India we usally use our 10th Marks Card or Passport as proof of our Birth Date .
> 
> Though DIAC accepts school leaving certificate which has birth date .
> 
> In my opinion , it is always better to make a Birth certificate .
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


In India, if you are born after 1989 then only municipality office will issue Birth certificate, otherwise tenth certificate will serve the cause... 

I wonder why is the CO is asking for date of birth proof as you already had it in Passport which you have submitted...! 


G1


----------



## aimz

*Nice one!*



Artemisa said:


> I've done a post about the changes that happened to my application.
> 
> Cangurus Albinos: Status changes - tutorial
> 
> (the blog is in portuguese, but this post were written in english).
> So, if something different happened to your application, would be nice to know.


i liked your blog! really useful information! i wish my status will bounce to step 4


----------



## sachinmathias

Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! I got a CO allocated today!!!!! I am so happy....want to leave office early today and celebrate with my wife and son.

Voddy,
Please update the sheet. I don't have access to the sheet from office.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## rajeshv

sachinmathias said:


> Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! I got a CO allocated today!!!!! I am so happy....want to leave office early today and celebrate with my wife and son.
> 
> Voddy,
> Please update the sheet. I don't have access to the sheet from office.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Congrats


----------



## Bunyip02

sachinmathias said:


> Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! I got a CO allocated today!!!!! I am so happy....want to leave office early today and celebrate with my wife and son.
> 
> Voddy,
> Please update the sheet. I don't have access to the sheet from office.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Great news, congrats 


----------



## Bunyip02

Well done NewinPerth........many congratulations


----------



## JohnAnton

sachinmathias said:


> Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! I got a CO allocated today!!!!! I am so happy....want to leave office early today and celebrate with my wife and son.
> 
> Voddy,
> Please update the sheet. I don't have access to the sheet from office.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


thanks for breaking the drought. You're the man :clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

For all those April applicants, get ready because it looks like they'll process March and April side by side I'm sure. They usually do two/three months together. 

Still think DIAC have back log to clear and will take a couple more weeks to get to us and to finish Dec/Jan/Feb applicants.


----------



## rajeshv

Bunyip02 said:


> For all those April applicants, get ready because it looks like they'll process March and April side by side I'm sure. They usually do two/three months together.
> 
> Still think DIAC have back log to clear and will take a couple more weeks to get to us and to finish Dec/Jan/Feb applicants.


I really wish this would be the case - fingers crossed :clock:


----------



## JohnAnton

I hope sachin's CO allocations means that the backlog is almost cleared.


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> I hope sachin's CO allocations means that the backlog is almost cleared.


I think well go slow for 2 more weeks, just my opinion though. 

And I'm wondering which other states are going to release a new occupation update list? Is Queensland going to update there's?? Does anyone know?


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> I think well go slow for 2 more weeks, just my opinion though.
> 
> And I'm wondering which other states are going to release a new occupation update list? Is Queensland going to update there's?? Does anyone know?


ouch! another possible slowdown 

anyway, 
if a few more people would get CO within this week, then DIAC is back on its track.


----------



## JohnAnton

I've updated my siggy to include my IELTS band score.

Now selling my car and I've got 2 potential buyers this weekend. 

Gotta get used to riding public transport now. Our turn is very near.


----------



## rajeshv

Bunyip02 said:


> I think well go slow for 2 more weeks, just my opinion though.
> 
> And I'm wondering which other states are going to release a new occupation update list? Is Queensland going to update there's?? Does anyone know?


Queensland had its last update as 7 Dec'10 on their website - Eligible skills for the permanent residence visa


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> Queensland had its last update as 7 Dec'10 on their website - Eligible skills for the permanent residence visa


if the list is updated yearly, then the next update should be around the end of November. Anything can happen with our applications before that time comes


----------



## Bunyip02

rajeshv said:


> Queensland had its last update as 7 Dec'10 on their website - Eligible skills for the permanent residence visa


Thanks rajeshjv, so looks like they are due an update also....


----------



## voddy

sachinmathias said:


> Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! I got a CO allocated today!!!!! I am so happy....want to leave office early today and celebrate with my wife and son.
> 
> Voddy,
> Please update the sheet. I don't have access to the sheet from office.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


congratulations!!!!..  :clap2:

this is such a good news in a dull time like this..


----------



## harry21

Hi Guys,

I got a CO today...

22/12/2010 Application received - processing commenced Message
22/12/2010 Application fee received Message
05/10/2011 Application being processed further Message

Person 1 Name: HARISH 
05/10/2011 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Requested Message
05/10/2011 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met Message
05/10/2011 Evidence of Australian Work Experience Met Message
05/10/2011 Australian Federal Police (AFP) certificate. Met Message
05/10/2011 IELTS English Test Report Results Met Message
05/10/2011 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met Message
05/10/2011 Evidence of skills assessment Met Message
05/10/2011 Evidence of Specific Work Experience Met Message
05/10/2011 Evidence of work experience Met Message
05/10/2011 Marriage certificate Met Message
05/10/2011 Passport photo Met Message
05/10/2011 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested Message
05/10/2011 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested Message


Hoping to complete the medicals on friday ...

Thanks guys for all the info shared on the forum, helps us keep track of DIAC


----------



## voddy

harry21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a CO today...
> 
> 22/12/2010 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 22/12/2010 Application fee received Message
> 05/10/2011 Application being processed further Message
> 
> Person 1 Name: HARISH
> 05/10/2011 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Requested Message
> 05/10/2011 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of Australian Work Experience Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Australian Federal Police (AFP) certificate. Met Message
> 05/10/2011 IELTS English Test Report Results Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of skills assessment Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of Specific Work Experience Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of work experience Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Marriage certificate Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Passport photo Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested Message
> 05/10/2011 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested Message
> 
> 
> Hoping to complete the medicals on friday ...
> 
> Thanks guys for all the info shared on the forum, helps us keep track of DIAC


Congrats! 

I think DIAC is back on track..
yippiii...............:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

definitely getting somewhere now


----------



## Achilles

harry21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a CO today...
> 
> 22/12/2010 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 22/12/2010 Application fee received Message
> 05/10/2011 Application being processed further Message
> 
> Person 1 Name: HARISH
> 05/10/2011 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Requested Message
> 05/10/2011 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of Australian Work Experience Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Australian Federal Police (AFP) certificate. Met Message
> 05/10/2011 IELTS English Test Report Results Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of skills assessment Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of Specific Work Experience Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Evidence of work experience Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Marriage certificate Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Passport photo Met Message
> 05/10/2011 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested Message
> 05/10/2011 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested Message
> 
> 
> Hoping to complete the medicals on friday ...
> 
> Thanks guys for all the info shared on the forum, helps us keep track of DIAC


Congrats harry :clap2:


----------



## Achilles

sachinmathias said:


> Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! I got a CO allocated today!!!!! I am so happy....want to leave office early today and celebrate with my wife and son.
> 
> Voddy,
> Please update the sheet. I don't have access to the sheet from office.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Vow.. Congrats Sachin :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Hello All, I am trying to keep myself busy during this dull time. yet I manage to read every single post in this thread.. 

Wish all the Jan Feb applicants to get CO soon.. Would like to see more grants before the next update :ranger:


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> Hello All, I am trying to keep myself busy during this dull time. yet I manage to read every single post in this thread..
> 
> Wish all the Jan Feb applicants to get CO soon.. Would like to see more grants before the next update :ranger:


I completely agree with you here..


----------



## matchless

sachinmathias said:


> Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! I got a CO allocated today!!!!! I am so happy....want to leave office early today and celebrate with my wife and son.
> 
> Voddy,
> Please update the sheet. I don't have access to the sheet from office.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


wowie..........many many congrats mate:clap2:

Now I hope to get a CO soon


----------



## mohit2903

Congratulation buddy, priority 5 depends on your grants!! LoL...


----------



## jaspreet.channa

Congrats sachinmathias and haarry21...It again lit my spark of hope to get a CO soon...on 9 Sep they processed till 1 Dec so atleast on 9 Oct they should process till 1 Jan isn't it....I came back from vacation to expect some boom in CO allocation but was sad to see there are still many Dec n Jan applicants still waiting...Hope they all get COs soon....


----------



## bukhari

guys I need some help. I have cleared my ACS in july and currently I am planning to apply for South Australia for State Sponsorship for 176. The documents i went through says that I need that Recet International Graduates needs to fill the financial support/assets proforma.
I am a software engineer passed my Computer Engineering at the end of 2006. and has been working since than. Though I have studied in Pakistan. Since I am not a 'recent ' international graduate do I have to submit that proforma too. Am just waiting for this to get clear and I will apply for the State Sponsorship right away.


----------



## Onwards

I have news to share with you...

Today my 175 visa was granted. It is still sinking in right now, but i wanted to share it with everyone as soon as possible to give hope to those who are still waiting, as i know from my own experience how much this forum helps one to remain positive.

Until today i had absolutely no contact from the DIAC. Even an hour before i recieved my email informing me, i checked my application and it was showing all documents as 'required' and no hint of anyone looking at my application, so this is a massive shock.

I would like to thank everyone for their input to this forum, which has kept me going over the months. 
Voddy - your spreadsheet really is a God send - thank you so much. Could you please update my details to show 'granted' today? Thank you! 

My timeline is in my signature below...


----------



## Bunyip02

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: many congratulationslane:


Onwards said:


> I have news to share with you...
> 
> Today my 175 visa was granted. It is still sinking in right now, but i wanted to share it with everyone as soon as possible to give hope to those who are still waiting, as i know from my own experience how much this forum helps to one to remain positive.
> 
> Until today i had absolutely no contact from the DIAC. Even an hour before i recieved my email informing me, i checked my application and it was showing all documents as 'required' and no hint of anyone looking at my application, so this is a massive shock.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their input to this forum, which has kept me going over the months.
> Voddy - your spreadsheet really is a God send - thank you so much. Could you please update my details to show 'granted' today? Thank you!
> 
> My timeline is in my signature below...


----------



## rajeshv

Onwards said:


> I have news to share with you...
> 
> Today my 175 visa was granted. It is still sinking in right now, but i wanted to share it with everyone as soon as possible to give hope to those who are still waiting, as i know from my own experience how much this forum helps to one to remain positive.
> 
> Until today i had absolutely no contact from the DIAC. Even an hour before i recieved my email informing me, i checked my application and it was showing all documents as 'required' and no hint of anyone looking at my application, so this is a massive shock.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their input to this forum, which has kept me going over the months.
> Voddy - your spreadsheet really is a God send - thank you so much. Could you please update my details to show 'granted' today? Thank you!
> 
> My timeline is in my signature below...


Great news. Congrats! :rockon:


----------



## Achilles

Onwards said:


> I have news to share with you...
> 
> Today my 175 visa was granted. It is still sinking in right now, but i wanted to share it with everyone as soon as possible to give hope to those who are still waiting, as i know from my own experience how much this forum helps one to remain positive.
> 
> Until today i had absolutely no contact from the DIAC. Even an hour before i recieved my email informing me, i checked my application and it was showing all documents as 'required' and no hint of anyone looking at my application, so this is a massive shock.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their input to this forum, which has kept me going over the months.
> Voddy - your spreadsheet really is a God send - thank you so much. Could you please update my details to show 'granted' today? Thank you!
> 
> My timeline is in my signature below...


Congrats.. :clap2::clap2: Indeed a great news..


----------



## JohnAnton

Onwards said:


> I have news to share with you...
> 
> Today my 175 visa was granted. It is still sinking in right now, but i wanted to share it with everyone as soon as possible to give hope to those who are still waiting, as i know from my own experience how much this forum helps one to remain positive.
> 
> Until today i had absolutely no contact from the DIAC. Even an hour before i recieved my email informing me, i checked my application and it was showing all documents as 'required' and no hint of anyone looking at my application, so this is a massive shock.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their input to this forum, which has kept me going over the months.
> Voddy - your spreadsheet really is a God send - thank you so much. Could you please update my details to show 'granted' today? Thank you!
> 
> My timeline is in my signature below...



congratz chief. 

as you said, this gives us hope.

It seems DIAC is now working on Dec-Feb applications again and is doing it faster than usual as if trying to meet some sort of deadline :boxing:

Go DIAC :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## AusseExpat

Onwards said:


> I have news to share with you...
> 
> Today my 175 visa was granted. It is still sinking in right now, but i wanted to share it with everyone as soon as possible to give hope to those who are still waiting, as i know from my own experience how much this forum helps one to remain positive.
> 
> Until today i had absolutely no contact from the DIAC. Even an hour before i recieved my email informing me, i checked my application and it was showing all documents as 'required' and no hint of anyone looking at my application, so this is a massive shock.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their input to this forum, which has kept me going over the months.
> Voddy - your spreadsheet really is a God send - thank you so much. Could you please update my details to show 'granted' today? Thank you!
> 
> My timeline is in my signature below...


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rajeshv

Its great to see couple of grants + couple of CO allocations today. I hope DIAC finalizes all Dec+Jan+Feb applicants before end of this month.

Grants
-------
NewInPerth Dec'10
Onwards 21 Dec'10

Co Allocations
--------------
harry21 22 Dec'10
sachinmathias 15 Feb'11


----------



## teqkillah

Auriko1976 said:


> ohhh.......I see now...
> 
> sorry for asking you and make you feel....
> 
> thanks for reply me and clarify my doubt....
> 
> wish you get CO soonest too...
> 
> cheers....


thats allright. im not in a hurry to go to ozzy i got a great paying job right now. :clap2: so whatever god will provide.....


----------



## Australia_Mania

It is so much stunning to see grants and allocations today especially if to take into account that the previous week was as poor on these events as a church mouse. I wish the granted to move to AU and to find it comfortable and to be happy there; and the allocated ones to be granted ASAP .)))
Frankly speaking, I expected that DIAC would slow down the process at least till the 10th of October as the 1st quarter of the financial year was over, but I was mistaking. I hope March applicants will start getting COs between October 25 and November 7.


----------



## Australia_Mania

Looking through the dates people get grants and officers I concluded that DIAC does not do any actions in a random order. We saw today that applicants lodged in February and in December were allocated with a CO, but the only thing which is similar for both is that they come from one and the same country. Other days we could see the similar cases: one lodged in February gets a grant and another one, lodged, say, in January gets a CO. In such a way, I think, that DIAC has, say, 10 teams, it is a well-known fact, and each of these teams has, say, 10 COs (10*10=100 COs, for example). I suppose that each team is subdivided in a special subgroup of officers responsible for a certain set of occupations. For example, 3 officers in team 5 process IT specialists, 2 officers process social workers (say, librarians or gardeners), 3 officers process financial specialists (accountants, auditors etc), 4 officers process special workers’ applications (miners, engineers, fitters etc). Otherwise, I cannot explain why people from one and the same country (but lodged in different months) are processed with different speed.


----------



## Artemisa

Whoa!!!

It's good to 'like' so many posts today! Congrats.


----------



## RakeshPatel

For only Accountants - (this guy visa rejected due to lack of work experience on the field)

I am just sharing from other blog.

User : Diadeline (from Pomsinoz blog site) -
Post - 176-lodged-june-2011-gang

Hi guys, seems soo quiet arround here so let me break it and bring some updates to my application.....

As of today my application has been decided, not in the way i wanted to but.. 
My application has been refused, i ve been denied the grant, due to lack of work experience on the field ( or so he/she said)
I vee been empolyee in the position of accountant since 2006, but they havent taken that into account ( they considered as been employee starting july 2009, but even that would have meet the criteria since they are requested to have been working for 12 months in the last 24 so....) 
And considerring my details from work they considered that my tasks didnt actually met the accountant tasks from australia.... ( i did looked it up and .. what do u know... on the Dep. list of ocupations under the accountant.. what im doing pretty much match the tasks there...... )

Anyway.... game over for me guys......

Thanks
Diadeline timeline
14/04/11-Academic IELTS; 16/05/11-Assessment ICAA; 16/06/11-SS WA; 23/06/11- 176 SS; 27/07/11-PCC; 28/07/11-Medicals; 09/08/11- Co team 7; 23/08/11-Medicals further referred; 01/09/11-Medicals finalised


----------



## Bunyip02

...


----------



## aziz.shan

RakeshPatel said:


> For only Accountants - (this guy visa rejected due to lack of work experience on the field)
> 
> I am just sharing from other blog.
> 
> User : Diadeline (from Pomsinoz blog site) -
> Post - 176-lodged-june-2011-gang
> 
> Hi guys, seems soo quiet arround here so let me break it and bring some updates to my application.....
> 
> As of today my application has been decided, not in the way i wanted to but..
> My application has been refused, i ve been denied the grant, due to lack of work experience on the field ( or so he/she said)
> I vee been empolyee in the position of accountant since 2006, but they havent taken that into account ( they considered as been employee starting july 2009, but even that would have meet the criteria since they are requested to have been working for 12 months in the last 24 so....)
> And considerring my details from work they considered that my tasks didnt actually met the accountant tasks from australia.... ( i did looked it up and .. what do u know... on the Dep. list of ocupations under the accountant.. what im doing pretty much match the tasks there...... )
> 
> Anyway.... game over for me guys......
> 
> Thanks
> Diadeline timeline
> 14/04/11-Academic IELTS; 16/05/11-Assessment ICAA; 16/06/11-SS WA; 23/06/11- 176 SS; 27/07/11-PCC; 28/07/11-Medicals; 09/08/11- Co team 7; 23/08/11-Medicals further referred; 01/09/11-Medicals finalised


very sad..

this shows that even if the skills assessing body approves.. DIAC could reject if it wants to.. 

may the best of strength be with this guy in one of the badest times of his life.. Ameen..


----------



## RakeshPatel

Also he has a state sponsorship.




aziz.shan said:


> very sad..
> 
> this shows that even if the skills assessing body approves.. DIAC could reject if it wants to..
> 
> may the best of strength be with this guy in one of the badest times of his life.. Ameen..


----------



## botero82

Congrats for those who receive grants and co allocation.

What a good news!!!


----------



## sachinmathias

Thanks everyone for the wishes and support. It took me a while to digest the fact I was allocated a CO (checked my status almost 20 times to be sure). I have been assigned a CO from Team 2.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## matchless

RakeshPatel said:


> For only Accountants - (this guy visa rejected due to lack of work experience on the field)
> 
> I am just sharing from other blog.
> 
> User : Diadeline (from Pomsinoz blog site) -
> Post - 176-lodged-june-2011-gang
> 
> Hi guys, seems soo quiet arround here so let me break it and bring some updates to my application.....
> 
> As of today my application has been decided, not in the way i wanted to but..
> My application has been refused, i ve been denied the grant, due to lack of work experience on the field ( or so he/she said)
> I vee been empolyee in the position of accountant since 2006, but they havent taken that into account ( they considered as been employee starting july 2009, but even that would have meet the criteria since they are requested to have been working for 12 months in the last 24 so....)
> And considerring my details from work they considered that my tasks didnt actually met the accountant tasks from australia.... ( i did looked it up and .. what do u know... on the Dep. list of ocupations under the accountant.. what im doing pretty much match the tasks there...... )
> 
> Anyway.... game over for me guys......
> 
> Thanks
> Diadeline timeline
> 14/04/11-Academic IELTS; 16/05/11-Assessment ICAA; 16/06/11-SS WA; 23/06/11- 176 SS; 27/07/11-PCC; 28/07/11-Medicals; 09/08/11- Co team 7; 23/08/11-Medicals further referred; 01/09/11-Medicals finalised



ohh....... i feel so sad for the guy Doesn't DIAC give 28 days time for clarification? I have heard different cases of visa refusal and all were "Accountants".

I feel so scared as I am also an accountant:scared:


----------



## Bunyip02

matchless said:


> ohh....... i feel so sad for the guy Doesn't DIAC give 28 days time for clarification? I have heard different cases of visa refusal and all were "Accountants".
> 
> I feel so scared as I am also an accountant:scared:


It's my worst nightmare  I'm really worried about this


----------



## Merang

God will help every one...... and get CO
Grants soon 
InshAllah


----------



## jonay

hi guys,

can anyone with a western australian sponsorship tell me the minimum amount of financial proof required for the sponsorship?

most states require proof of transferable assets between AUD 20,000 - AUD 35,000 but i couldn't find anything said about it on the WA website.

thanks!


----------



## rajeshv

How could DIAC deny the grant if the experience was evaluated to be equivalent to the Australian standards by the CPA for Accountants? And wouldn't DIAC give 28 days time to defend or provide more information before they decide an application.


----------



## Artemisa

Well, my exams were marked as 'finalised'. 

Very quick, indeed. 

I've upload my PCC's, informed the CO. Now, all I can do is wait.


----------



## Artemisa

Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rajeshv

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, thats a great news.... Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is awesome news.... congrats artemisa :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## botero82

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations Artemisa!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Merang

*Many Many Congrats*



Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


get ready to take a lane: to Australia Soon


----------



## yks

Congrates artmesia


----------



## JohnAnton

hope to hear more good news today


----------



## kash2182

Can anybody please tell me whether I need to forward my medical results to immigration dept , since I did my medical in Sydney thru medibank , do they update the immigration dept or we have to send the result to them?


----------



## kash2182

Can anybody please tell me whether I need to forward my medical results to immigration dept , since I did my medical in Sydney thru medibank , do they update the immigration dept or we have to send the result to them?


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ohh boy am I glad to see this finally from you....................

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## NewInPerth

Bunyip02 said:


> Well done NewinPerth........many congratulations


Thank you Bunyip02


----------



## voddy

kash2182 said:


> Can anybody please tell me whether I need to forward my medical results to immigration dept , since I did my medical in Sydney thru medibank , do they update the immigration dept or we have to send the result to them?


Usually they send the results or in your case update the databases. The Medical body is not supposed to give the results to your hands anyway..
why don't you call and get it confirmed whether they sent it or not..

good luck!


----------



## NewInPerth

voddy said:


> YESS!!! and at last...
> 
> congratulations!
> 
> :clap2:


Thank you Voddy.


----------



## NewInPerth

miltonp said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> When did you send your Meds?


Thanks Milton. 
Medicals - It was back in January after we lodged our application.


----------



## NewInPerth

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


congratulations Artemisa


----------



## neil_

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats @Artemisa, @NewInPerth and @sachinmathias for Grant/CO !! :clap2:

and good luck to the rest of us ... waiting patiently for the first Mar-11 CO allocation .. hmm when will that be :juggle:


----------



## NewInPerth

neil_ said:


> Congrats @Artemisa, @NewInPerth and @sachinmathias for Grant/CO !! :clap2:
> 
> and good luck to the rest of us ... waiting patiently for the first Mar-11 CO allocation .. hmm when will that be :juggle:


Thanks Neil. Hope you get a grant soon.


----------



## JohnAnton

^ im becoming less and less patient in waiting for the first march 2011 CO allocation or direct grant to come.:Cry:


----------



## Merang

*Medical validation*



voddy said:


> Usually they send the results or in your case update the databases. The Medical body is not supposed to give the results to your hands anyway..
> why don't you call and get it confirmed whether they sent it or not..
> 
> good luck!








Dear medical is valid for one year 
So if it's less than 12 months u don't need to go for medical.


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> ^ im becoming less and less patient in waiting for the first march 2011 CO allocation or direct grant to come.:Cry:


Hahaha, me to, I'm really not enjoying this whole visa experience at all........


----------



## Bunyip02

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm really happy for you, congratulations


----------



## Diana1375

We have just applied for 176. Made the mistake in primary and secondary applicant. My hubby is the secondary applicant who is in schedule 1. I have sent in Form 1022 to correct that mistake. Anyone has any advice if we are to withdraw and relodge? Thanks.


----------



## jonay

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


grants, the wait finally paid off...
all the best to the rest of us


----------



## jaspreet.channa

A Big congrats Artemisa and NewInPerth :clap2::clap2:.....DIAC is now trying to pack up the things fast.


----------



## JohnAnton

3 grants and 2 allocations since yesterday.

I want moar


----------



## Artemisa

I've already read the grant letter about 20th times. 

And I do not believe it yet


----------



## aziz.shan

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hearty congrats Artemisa!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

It's your day:second: and tonight's gonna be a good good nighttt :spit::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Cheers and my best
AShan..


----------



## tanhum

Congrats Artemisa!!


----------



## oliman

Congrats Artemisa!! 

Your case history brings positive hopes for people like us!


----------



## tanhum

Bunyip02 said:


> Hahaha, me to, I'm really not enjoying this whole visa experience at all........


Yea I am checking all the forums so many times in a day with hopes of more grants and CO allocations.. I wish that the processing goes asap and our turn comes soon


----------



## NewInPerth

jaspreet.channa said:


> A Big congrats Artemisa and NewInPerth :clap2::clap2:.....DIAC is now trying to pack up the things fast.


Thank you Jaspreet.Channa..


----------



## Bunyip02

tanhum said:


> Yea I am checking all the forums so many times in a day with hopes of more grants and CO allocations.. I wish that the processing goes asap and our turn comes soon


Well it's nice to have others who are feeling the same way


----------



## ToOZ

Hope to see more grants


----------



## aPerfectCircle

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations, you are one of the few founding fathers (and mothers  ) of this thread who were yet to receive a grant. Best of wishes for your new life.


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhhhhhhhhh Artemisaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:

I am sooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!! A heartfelt congrats to you :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: And I suppose the sweetest thing is that you will probably have till September next year to validate the visa, am I right?? Everything's fallen into place just like you wanted I suppose???


----------



## piggypink18

*Our application were turn out to be invalid due to migration agent mistake*

Congrats to all who has CO assigned. We were not so fortunate, sadly to hear that our application were invalid after a year of waiting. We applied in August last year, if all were ok, we suppose to get our CO assigned by now. Very dissapointing, due to our migration agent did not submit the required form upon our application submission, the application were turn down to be invalid. More dissapointing, we did not received any explanation from our Migration agent and moving forward options that we were asking since a month ago! No follow up from them at all! Wasted our money and effort calling them and follow up, plus few thousand dollar of service fees that we paid to them for nothing! our long waiting hope was total destroyed 

If anyone from Malaysia considering going for an agent, please do not go to Global Migration Solutions Sdn Bhd. Just do not wish anyone fall into thier trap and encounter the same experience and poor service that we had experience. Obviously the value that they claim they have e.g. thier success rate is still standing at 100% is total false. Obviously we are one of thier fail example because of the mistake they did. 

We are lost and really do not know what we can do now


----------



## Artemisa

piggypink18 said:


> We are lost and really do not know what we can do now


I'm really, really sorry to hear that. A similar case I've found:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-received-invalid-application-response.html

You should contact MARA right now. Explain them your situation. 
I don't think DIAC can do anything, but MARA can.


----------



## ppjagnaan

Guys, I raised a PLE and as per DIAC's reply, I have been assigned a CO and I will just have to wait for my CO to contact me...which only God knows when.


----------



## Artemisa

leptokurtic said:


> And I suppose the sweetest thing is that you will probably have till September next year to validate the visa, am I right?? Everything's fallen into place just like you wanted I suppose???


Yes, I have till sep/2012 to validate the visas (we have four visas). I wish we had a little more time than that, but we can decide everything. Let's hope always for the best.


----------



## ppjagnaan

Guys...i have a question...is there a requirement/policy for PR visa holders to stay in Australia for a specific period upon initial entry?...do they allow short stay say maybe 1-2 weeks upon initial entry, then depart Australia, just so to comply the initial entry requirement?...please if anyone has a link to DIAC's policy regarding this, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## rajeshv

ppjagnaan said:


> Guys...i have a question...is there a requirement/policy for PR visa holders to stay in Australia for a specific period upon initial entry?...do they allow short stay say maybe 1-2 weeks upon initial entry, then depart Australia, just so to comply the initial entry requirement?...please if anyone has a link to DIAC's policy regarding this, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


I remember one of my old flatmate made an initial entry to get his PR validated and left immediately after a week. However he came back to Aus after a few months and working now in Sydney.


----------



## rajeshv

Are we expecting a allocation date refresh from DIAC today? I don't see a change yet. But haven't stopped refreshing the page. Refresh goes on.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Are we expecting a allocation date refresh from DIAC today? I don't see a change yet. But haven't stopped refreshing the page. Refresh goes on.


Next update is due on 10th October, Monday. But we never know with DIAC, an update by the COB today is also possible.... fingers crossed.. 

I would prefer a weekly update rather than fortnightly one


----------



## aPerfectCircle

rajeshv said:


> Are we expecting a allocation date refresh from DIAC today? I don't see a change yet. But haven't stopped refreshing the page. Refresh goes on.


Yes there should be an update today. I really hope to see Jan 11 applicants allocation.


----------



## JohnAnton

May forecast:

if DIAC words are:

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates *have been contacted by a case officer*.

The update will be Dec 20, 2011



if DIAC words are:

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates *have been allocated a case officer*.

The update will be Jan 10, 2011 or even further


----------



## Artemisa

I've been in this thread for so many months... I feel it like a second home


----------



## rajeshv

Artemisa said:


> I've been in this thread for so many months... I feel it like a second home


Good to see you being active after the grant. :clap2:


----------



## rajeshv

Are there still any December applicants haven't been contacted / assigned a CO yet?


----------



## Artemisa

rajeshv said:


> Good to see you being active after the grant. :clap2:


I guess I got used to see this thread every day. 

(Or addicted. Whatever comes first. )


----------



## rajeshv

Hey Guys news to share - great surprise to me.

Suddenly my status has been changed to MET except Australian, Overseas Experience, PCC and Health Checks- can't believe it


----------



## neil_

rajeshv said:


> Hey Guys news to share - great surprise to me.
> 
> Suddenly my status has been changed to MET except Australian, Overseas Experience, PCC and Health Checks- can't believe it


oh coool!! maybe you have a CO .. or could be your background verification has been completed (I heard somewhere that verification can take place before CO allocation, but don't know for sure)

whatever is the case, Mar-11 processing seems to have kicked off, even if in the background :thumb::boxing:

all the best rajesh!


----------



## jarnorth

Congrats to all who got their CO allocations and visa grants! Finally the long wait is over....
Hope to hear grants soon! Cheers!


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> Hey Guys news to share - great surprise to me.
> 
> Suddenly my status has been changed to MET except Australian, Overseas Experience, PCC and Health Checks- can't believe it



the first for March 2011. wuhu!


----------



## rajeshv

Here is what its showing under my name.

07/10/2011 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Met	Message
07/10/2011 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of Australian Work Experience Requested	Message
07/10/2011 IELTS English Test Report Results Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of skills assessment Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of Specific Work Experience Requested	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of work experience Requested	Message
07/10/2011	Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment Requested	Message
07/10/2011 Marriage certificate Met	Message
07/10/2011	Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 Requested	Message
07/10/2011 Passport photo Met	Message
07/10/2011	Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested	Message
07/10/2011	Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested	Message
07/10/2011	Overseas penal clearance certificate 2 Requested	Message

I've emailed my agent to double check any communication they've received from DIAC.

This is an exciting news to me.


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> Here is what its showing under my name.
> 
> 07/10/2011 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Evidence of Australian Work Experience Requested	Message
> 07/10/2011 IELTS English Test Report Results Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Evidence of skills assessment Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Evidence of Specific Work Experience Requested	Message
> 07/10/2011 Evidence of work experience Requested	Message
> 07/10/2011	Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment Requested	Message
> 07/10/2011 Marriage certificate Met	Message
> 07/10/2011	Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 Requested	Message
> 07/10/2011 Passport photo Met	Message
> 07/10/2011	Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested	Message
> 07/10/2011	Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested	Message
> 07/10/2011	Overseas penal clearance certificate 2 Requested	Message
> 
> I've emailed my agent to double check any communication they've received from DIAC.
> 
> This is an exciting news to me.


this is really exciting.

could you share us your exact date of application, occupation and ielts score?


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> this is really exciting.
> 
> could you share us your exact date of application, occupation and ielts score?


Analyst Programmer, IELTS 7.5, 13 March. See the spreadsheet for more details.


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> Analyst Programmer, IELTS 7.5, 13 March. See the spreadsheet for more details.


Thanks chief.

I checked mine and still the same. But thanks to you, I got some kind of hope-boost :clap2:


----------



## tycsee

rajeshv said:


> Analyst Programmer, IELTS 7.5, 13 March. See the spreadsheet for more details.


Thanks Rajesh... Can you tell us more about your current employer - is it some well known IT company? Your current location? Australian experience with what kind of company etc....


----------



## JohnAnton

ahah. we are looking for something that made rajeshv stood out and be allocated first among
marchians.


----------



## rajeshv

tycsee said:


> Thanks Rajesh... Can you tell us more about your current employer - is it some well known IT company? Your current location? Australian experience with what kind of company etc....


Presently based out in Australia and been working for over 4 years here. Oh yeah with one of the well known IT company.


----------



## ToOZ

good to see the progress, hope DIAC uses turbo boost and jump to May


----------



## ToOZ

rajeshv said:


> Presently based out in Australia and been working for over 4 years here. Oh yeah with one of the well known IT company.


IT company, Indian or local one ?


----------



## rajeshv

ToOZ said:


> IT company, Indian or local one ?


Its a long questionnaire - haha..

Its local


----------



## ToOZ

rajeshv said:


> Its a long questionnaire - haha..
> 
> Its local


hahaha.. was just curious


----------



## neil_

rajeshv said:


> Its a long questionnaire - haha..
> 
> Its local


now we're putting the pieces together lol .. but it's such a spirit-booster, this good news


----------



## rajeshv

ToOZ said:


> hahaha.. was just curious


No worries - happy to help.


----------



## tycsee

rajeshv said:


> No worries - happy to help.


Thanks.. A few more quick ques: did you frontload the work references - why is it showing requested?


----------



## rajeshv

tycsee said:


> Thanks.. A few more quick ques: did you frontload the work references - why is it showing requested?


Whatever I used for the assessment were front loaded, and don't know yet why its showing requested. Agent is chasing up DIAC this afternoon.


----------



## voddy

rajeshv said:


> Analyst Programmer, IELTS 7.5, 13 March. See the spreadsheet for more details.


boy! am I exited to see this....  

congratulations rajesh! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## jarnorth

Guys what does this mean???? i raised a PLE last tuesday and received this reply..

Dear Client, 
Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program. 

Your email has been forwarded to the case officer allocated to processing your application for their assistance with your enquiries. 

the subject has a name of someone...Do i have a co at the backroom?????


----------



## ToOZ

rajeshv said:


> No worries - happy to help.


Mine is inline with your details, just for Indian company and applied May


----------



## voddy

jarnorth said:


> Guys what does this mean???? i raised a PLE last tuesday and received this reply..
> 
> Dear Client,
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Your email has been forwarded to the case officer allocated to processing your application for their assistance with your enquiries.
> 
> the subject has a name of someone...Do i have a co at the backroom?????


I think YES!  :clap2: yippi


----------



## jarnorth

voddy said:


> I think YES!  :clap2: yippi


whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks God!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

jarnorth said:


> Guys what does this mean???? i raised a PLE last tuesday and received this reply..
> 
> Dear Client,
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Your email has been forwarded to the case officer allocated to processing your application for their assistance with your enquiries.
> 
> the subject has a name of someone...Do i have a co at the backroom?????


whoahhh!!! :clap2:


----------



## thankyou

jarnorth said:


> Guys what does this mean???? i raised a PLE last tuesday and received this reply..
> 
> Dear Client,
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Your email has been forwarded to the case officer allocated to processing your application for their assistance with your enquiries.
> 
> the subject has a name of someone...Do i have a co at the backroom?????



Yes you have!! congrats!


----------



## thankyou

you'll probably receive a request for PCC and MEDS soon


----------



## rajeshv

voddy said:


> boy! am I exited to see this....
> 
> congratulations rajesh! :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks Voddy


----------



## rajeshv

Agent has sent us an email to fill out Form 80 + 1221 and said - when CO allocated for offshore applicants a standard set of documents marked as requested by default. Anyway I will fill out these forms today and do our medicals some time next week. I wish everything goes with no fuss.


----------



## tanya18

jarnorth said:


> Guys what does this mean???? i raised a PLE last tuesday and received this reply..
> 
> Dear Client,
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Your email has been forwarded to the case officer allocated to processing your application for their assistance with your enquiries.
> 
> the subject has a name of someone...Do i have a co at the backroom?????



Yes you do. we raised our ple and got this same email.After 9 days we got our pre grant. So it could be anytime from now.


----------



## JohnAnton

so this means CO allocation is as far as Feb 2011 or even march


----------



## NatalieQ

We got our visa today  So happy that it finally happened!
Could you please change my details for statistics?


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats to Artemisa, Natalieq for the grant, Rajesh for the CO... DIAC ic back on track... Hope for more updates today...


----------



## rajeshv

NatalieQ said:


> We got our visa today  So happy that it finally happened!
> Could you please change my details for statistics?


Congrats Natalie - Best wishes for your life in Oz.


----------



## drags

Hi All,

I have been a quiet observant to this forum for a while but am now pretty excited with the progress in the recent past.

I am an April 2011 Applicant


----------



## Bunyip02

drags said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a quiet observant to this forum for a while but am now pretty excited with the progress in the recent past.
> 
> I am an April 2011 Applicant


Welcome  I am April also


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> so this means CO allocation is as far as Feb 2011 or even march


I bet they are starting to batch march applicants  

Think there are still some December applicants left but often they shift forward before they finish what is left behind, I just hope I am not one of the ones left. 

Good luck to all and go grata to those co and grants holders  


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> I bet they are starting to batch march applicants
> 
> Think there are still some December applicants left but often they shift forward before they finish what is left behind, I just hope I am not one of the ones left.
> 
> Good luck to all and go grata to those co and grants holders  


Let's see what DIAC would update us this coming monday.

If it use the words "case officer allocated", we can expect a date as far as the 2nd half February 2011.

If it use the words "case officer contacted", the update will only be around Dec 20-31, 2010 :ranger:


----------



## Maz25

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations, very pleased for you.

Whereabouts will you be heading to?


----------



## NatalieQ

rajeshv said:


> Congrats Natalie - Best wishes for your life in Oz.


Rajeshv, thank you very much!!


----------



## Artemisa

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations, very pleased for you.
> 
> Whereabouts will you be heading to?


I'm not sure yet. Sydney or Melbourne, yet to be decided.


----------



## rajeshv

Artemisa said:


> I'm not sure yet. Sydney or Melbourne, yet to be decided.


Cool - a quick question. Part of your visa process has any of your employer been contacted before marking your experience MET? At the moment it shows as Requested for me even though the documents were submitted at the time of lodgement. I'm assuming they havent verified / validated them yet.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Artemisa

rajeshv said:


> Cool - a quick question. Part of your visa process has any of your employer been contacted before marking your experience MET? At the moment it shows as Requested for me even though the documents were submitted at the time of lodgement. I'm assuming they havent verified / validated them yet.


No, they didn't contact any employer. 
The 'work requirements' changed to MET before the CO contacted me.


----------



## jarnorth

guys need to some clarifications..

i am here at the philippines and my secondary applicant is currently working in the middle east. does he needs to be here before the visa grant or is it ok to get his visa stamped in the australian embassy in his place?

thanks in advance..


----------



## rajeshv

Artemisa said:


> No, they didn't contact any employer.
> The 'work requirements' changed to MET before the CO contacted me.


Thanks Buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aeon

07/10/2011 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Met	Message
07/10/2011 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met	Message
07/10/2011 IELTS English Test Report Results Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of relationship to sponsor Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of skills assessment Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of Designated Language Qualifications Met	Message
07/10/2011	Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 Met	Message
07/10/2011 Passport photo Met	Message
07/10/2011	Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Met	Message
07/10/2011	Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Met	Message
07/10/2011 Family Tree Diagram Met	Message

do i have a CO????


----------



## Artemisa

aeon said:


> 07/10/2011 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 IELTS English Test Report Results Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Evidence of relationship to sponsor Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Evidence of skills assessment Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Evidence of Designated Language Qualifications Met	Message
> 07/10/2011	Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Passport photo Met	Message
> 07/10/2011	Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Met	Message
> 07/10/2011	Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Met	Message
> 07/10/2011 Family Tree Diagram Met	Message
> 
> do i have a CO????


Yes, you do. Is there something 'requested' or 'required'?


----------



## aeon

Artemisa said:


> Yes, you do. Is there something 'requested' or 'required'?


after met... says required...


----------



## neil_

aeon said:


> after met... says required...


seems like you have a CO ... can you share your timelines?


----------



## aeon

aeon said:


> after met... says required...


sorry no required or requested after MET says Message.. and now... There is "APPLICATION processed further" I am so happy...


----------



## aeon

aeon said:


> sorry no required or requested after MET says Message.. and now... There is "APPLICATION processed further" I am so happy...


btw.. jan31 2011 applicant 176 relative sponsored accountant here.... i love it... after just a few minutes, my status changed to application being processed further. wow... hopefully I see some visa entitlement soon...


----------



## aeon

aeon said:


> btw.. jan31 2011 applicant 176 relative sponsored accountant here.... i love it... after just a few minutes, my status changed to application being processed further. wow... hopefully I see some visa entitlement soon...


31/01/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
31/01/2011 Application fee received Message
31/01/2011 Application fee received Message
07/10/2011 Application being processed further Message
View your receipt details 
Document Checklist 

06/04/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
01/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
01/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
01/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
01/04/2011 HIV blood test referred Message


----------



## aeon

aeon said:


> 31/01/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 31/01/2011 Application fee received Message
> 31/01/2011 Application fee received Message
> 07/10/2011 Application being processed further Message
> View your receipt details
> Document Checklist
> 
> 06/04/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
> 01/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 01/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 01/04/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 01/04/2011 HIV blood test referred Message


also received march 18 mail..


ooh.. so excited


----------



## sachinmathias

Guys,

I went for my medicals today and it was pretty quick. I completed my medicals this morning and medical reports were already loaded in the DIAC system in the evening. The status now shows Further Medical Results Received. I believe it has to be validated by the CO and he will change the status to MET(doctor mentioned all was fine with our reports). I hope nothing goes wrong from here.

My Skills Assessment still shows required, however on checking with my agent they say they have already uploaded the ACS letter along with the application and the CO has not requested the document in the mail he sent.

Only Malaysia PCC pending.  Hoping to get GRANT soon.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## HarryG

aeon said:


> after met... says required...


Can u pls share ur timeline aeon


----------



## Australia_Mania

How many posts do I need to be able to send private messages?


----------



## botero82

Australia_Mania said:


> How many posts do I need to be able to send private messages?


I think you might be able to send pm, just click over the username and select send private message to **.


----------



## aeon

HarryG said:


> Can u pls share ur timeline aeon


please read through above, my timeline is there.


----------



## JohnAnton

do diac case officers work over the weekends?


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> do diac case officers work over the weekends?


Nope - I think none of the govt. + white collared job holders in Australia won't work over the weekends.

Btw just an update - my agent has confirmed CO allocation and requested only Form 80 + 1221, medicals for both of us. I'm now filling them out.


----------



## aeon

lol. ABPF may or may not mean you have a CO. so i'm not sure yet.. but requirements say MET. what could that mean?????


----------



## rajeshv

aeon said:


> lol. ABPF may or may not mean you have a CO. so i'm not sure yet.. but requirements say MET. what could that mean?????


I'm positive you have a CO - check if you / your agent have received any communication from your CO.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aeon

rajeshv said:


> I'm positive you have a CO - check if you / your agent have received any communication from your CO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for the positive attitude. I just have to PLE DIAC, i guess. Since i have no agent.


----------



## aeon

rajeshv said:


> I'm positive you have a CO - check if you / your agent have received any communication from your CO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


and also I have not received any email. just the change in eVisa status.


----------



## Auriko1976

aeon said:


> Thanks for the positive attitude. I just have to PLE DIAC, i guess. Since i have no agent.


Dear Aeon, 

May I know how to send PLE ??? 

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## rajeshv

Auriko1976 said:


> Dear Aeon,
> 
> May I know how to send PLE ???
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


Here you go - http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/gsm/post.htm

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auriko1976

rajeshv said:


> Here you go - General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Dear Rajeshy,

Thanks a lot.

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## voddy

congratulations for all the visa grants & Co allocations!!!!


----------



## Artemisa

aeon said:


> and also I have not received any email. just the change in eVisa status.


If you have a bunch of 'MET's, you certainly have a CO. 
He/she won't contact you before he/she have a complete request for you (or a grant letter). So, the CO will analyze all the itens, check everything. 

Have you upload everything required? (Did you frontoad meds/pcc's?)


----------



## toti

Artemisa said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


many congrats Artemisa :clap2::clap2::clap2:

very glad to hear this news

sorry it's late to congrates you but i was away of fourm for long time


----------



## aeon

Artemisa said:


> If you have a bunch of 'MET's, you certainly have a CO.
> He/she won't contact you before he/she have a complete request for you (or a grant letter). So, the CO will analyze all the itens, check everything.
> 
> Have you upload everything required? (Did you frontoad meds/pcc's?)


yep everything is MET. so meaning I won't receive any email communication because everything's uploaded?


----------



## Artemisa

aeon said:


> yep everything is MET. so meaning I won't receive any email communication because everything's uploaded?


Everything *everything* is MET? Including medicals? None of them are marked as required/requested? If you are in this situation and you don't receive your grant notice tomorrow, call them on tuesday. 

If you upload everything, the first e-mail you should receive from CO is your grant letter.


----------



## aeon

Artemisa said:


> Everything *everything* is MET? Including medicals? None of them are marked as required/requested? If you are in this situation and you don't receive your grant notice tomorrow, call them on tuesday.
> 
> If you upload everything, the first e-mail you should receive from CO is your grant letter.


yep everything is MET. view page no. 827 or 828 or 829 i have copied the evisa page there... everything is MET...


----------



## Artemisa

aeon said:


> yep everything is MET. view page no. 827 or 828 or 829 i have copied the evisa page there... everything is MET...


So I guess tomorrow morning you will have an 'applicant aproved' in your status 

(if it doesn't happen, CALL them ;P)


----------



## aeon

Artemisa said:


> So I guess tomorrow morning you will have an 'applicant aproved' in your status
> 
> (if it doesn't happen, CALL them ;P)


07/10/2011 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Met	Message
07/10/2011 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met	Message
07/10/2011 IELTS English Test Report Results Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of relationship to sponsor Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of skills assessment Met	Message
07/10/2011 Evidence of Designated Language Qualifications Met	Message
07/10/2011	Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 Met	Message
07/10/2011 Passport photo Met	Message
07/10/2011	Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Met	Message
07/10/2011	Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Met	Message
07/10/2011 Family Tree Diagram Met	Message

here it is...


----------



## aeon

Artemisa said:


> So I guess tomorrow morning you will have an 'applicant aproved' in your status
> 
> (if it doesn't happen, CALL them ;P)


artemisa,

how sure are you with this???


----------



## Artemisa

aeon said:


> artemisa,
> 
> how sure are you with this???



PRETTY sure. 99%. ;P


----------



## aeon

Artemisa said:


> PRETTY sure. 99%. ;P


because i thought the MET only means they have still to review it... i just sent PLE to DIAC 3 hours ago asking for status... is this what also happened to you? i received march 18 mail, so when they asked me to do medicals and pcc, i immediately had them.. so now everything is MET....


----------



## Artemisa

aeon said:


> because i thought the MET only means they have still to review it... i just sent PLE to DIAC 3 hours ago asking for status... is this what also happened to you? i received march 18 mail, so when they asked me to do medicals and pcc, i immediately had them.. so now everything is MET....


MET means the requirement is MET. No further reviews... I'm pretty sure of this. 

Usually, it takes some minutes between the last 'MET' and the e-mail. Maybe it was the end of the day and the CO left the office on friday. Or maybe he/she had something else to do. 

MET is always good. A PLE takes a few days to get answered, so I advise you to call them on tuesday (if you don't have the grant notice yet).


----------



## aeon

Artemisa said:


> MET means the requirement is MET. No further reviews... I'm pretty sure of this.
> 
> Usually, it takes some minutes between the last 'MET' and the e-mail. Maybe it was the end of the day and the CO left the office on friday. Or maybe he/she had something else to do.
> 
> MET is always good. A PLE takes a few days to get answered, so I advise you to call them on tuesday (if you don't have the grant notice yet).


will wait then for tomorrow. i just became excited... so, just curious, what if the requirements you submit are still under say, investigation, so what will the eVisa status be?


----------



## Auriko1976

Artemisa said:


> MET means the requirement is MET. No further reviews... I'm pretty sure of this.
> 
> Usually, it takes some minutes between the last 'MET' and the e-mail. Maybe it was the end of the day and the CO left the office on friday. Or maybe he/she had something else to do.
> 
> MET is always good. A PLE takes a few days to get answered, so I advise you to call them on tuesday (if you don't have the grant notice yet).


Dear Artemisa,

May I know how it's show when you had assigned CO in your email?
Thank you.

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## Artemisa

aeon said:


> will wait then for tomorrow. i just became excited... so, just curious, what if the requirements you submit are still under say, investigation, so what will the eVisa status be?


Mine changed from 'required' to 'requested'. Requested is when the CO asked for them.


----------



## Artemisa

Auriko1976 said:


> Dear Artemisa,
> 
> May I know how it's show when you had assigned CO in your email?
> Thank you.
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


I received an e-mail from 'adelaide.gsm.teamXX', asking me to upload medicals and PCC. 
The subject was a bunch of numbers, my name and 'request documents or info'
In the end of the email, there's the name of the CO. 

The grant arrived the same way. A lot of numbers/codes, my name, and 'grant notice'.


----------



## Auriko1976

Artemisa said:


> I received an e-mail from 'adelaide.gsm.teamXX', asking me to upload medicals and PCC.
> The subject was a bunch of numbers, my name and 'request documents or info'
> In the end of the email, there's the name of the CO.
> 
> The grant arrived the same way. A lot of numbers/codes, my name, and 'grant notice'.


I got it..
Thanks a lot for sharing me ....

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## sachinmathias

Friends,

Today our Medical status changed to "Health requirements finalised". Does that mean all clear on medical front? If yes, I guess my Malaysia PCC is only holding back my Grant...It takes a month or 2 to get Malaysia PCC. argggghhhhhhhh

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## Artemisa

Aeon, 

Any news?


----------



## rajeshv

Good morning all! Any updates from anyone yet?


----------



## guy22

rajeshv said:


> Good morning all! Any updates from anyone yet?


No updates yet

Looking at your signature, are you a March 175 applicant? It is good to know that they have processed some March applications last week:clap2:


----------



## jarnorth

OMG!!! I just have received an email from my CO from team 6!!!!


----------



## guy22

jarnorth said:


> OMG!!! I just have received an email from my CO from team 6!!!!


Great news! Congrats!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

refresh refresh refresh


----------



## JohnAnton

jarnorth said:


> OMG!!! I just have received an email from my CO from team 6!!!!


Hi Jarnoth,

great news:clap2:.you have agent?


----------



## botero82

This is so exciting, plenty of people with co and grant!!!

congrats!


----------



## neil_

the spreadsheet shows all but 4 applicants from Dec-10 have a CO. who knows, maybe they too have a CO but just haven't been contacted yet?

And then Jan is almost done too! I wonder what would be the official DIAC date on the next update? I'm feeling optimistic


----------



## rajeshv

jarnorth said:


> OMG!!! I just have received an email from my CO from team 6!!!!


What was the email about? Any docs request?


----------



## rajeshv

I don't see any update yet from my CO despite having the documents uploaded months ago. Some how CO can't see the work related letters, PCC we sent but agent said it happens sometimes. Nothing to worry.


----------



## voddy

jarnorth said:


> OMG!!! I just have received an email from my CO from team 6!!!!


congratulations!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Congratulations to rajeshv and jarnorth for the CO. Encouraging news indeed. 

Hoping for a good update from DIAC today


----------



## JohnAnton

with a lot of CO allocations and grants. I expect a lot from today's (supposed) update.

Fight Fight Fight for March2011 applicants:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> with a lot of CO allocations and grants. I expect a lot from today (supposed) update.
> 
> Fight Fight Fight for March2011 applicants:boxing::boxing::boxing:


Do you think they update it today. Last Monday was a public holiday - not sure the public holidays get calculated into their fortnight update. If yes we will have a update tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## guy22

rajeshv said:


> Do you think they update it today. Last Monday was a public holiday - not sure the public holidays get calculated into their fortnight update. If yes we will have a update tomorrow hopefully.


I think so... they can't do just delay every time there is a public holiday, it is just lame :confused2::confused2:


----------



## JohnAnton

today is public holiday in oz?


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> today is public holiday in oz?


Nope - its last monday 3/10


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> Nope - its last monday 3/10


i dont think this will affect today's update:confused2:. fingers crossed


----------



## jarnorth

JohnAnton said:


> Hi Jarnoth,
> 
> great news:clap2:.you have agent?


nope


----------



## Achilles

:ranger::ranger: CO assigned 5 minutes ago. All documents flagged as Met. Requested for PCC and Medicals.


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> :ranger::ranger: CO assigned 5 minutes ago. All documents flagged as Met. Requested for PCC and Medicals.



whoa! nice one. DIAC is now on a CO allocating streak

mine still the same


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> :ranger::ranger: CO assigned 5 minutes ago. All documents flagged as Met. Requested for PCC and Medicals.


wow this is great!..

whats the exact date of your application? I couldnt find u in the spreadsheet

:clap2:


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> whoa! nice one. DIAC is now on a CO allocating streak
> 
> mine still the same


just hold your horses..


----------



## Achilles

voddy said:


> wow this is great!..
> 
> whats the exact date of your application? I couldnt find u in the spreadsheet
> 
> :clap2:


Hi Voddy

I did not enter my details in the spreadsheet. In fact I haven't seen it yet. 

I applied on 25 March 2011, Engineering Tech - 233914


----------



## JohnAnton

voddy said:


> just hold your horses..


been checking my online status every hour.

Im not really excited :ranger:

haha


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> Hi Voddy
> 
> I did not enter my details in the spreadsheet. In fact I haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I applied on 25 March 2011, Engineering Tech - 233914


Ohh My God.. Ohh My Goodness...................

 Im just oneday before you....

:clap2:


----------



## Saj

Today.. I have been granted !!! cheers..... 

Thank you all for the support and help !!!!

Best wishes for all... and hope to see smiles in every face !!!!


----------



## Bunyip02

Well looks like DIAC have been busy as a little bee while I have been sleeping soundly 

Congratulations to all co/ grant allocations and a very special good luck to all those March applicants ....... Was hoping April will be side by side with you guys/gals 


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Guys,

Congrats to all guys who got CO , Visa Grants,
Thanks a lot voddy for updating sheet and making our life easy.

FYI: One guy got Job verification call , keep you boss informed.

Profile and Timeline - MoveToAU.WeAllWait.com - Australia Migration, Visa & Citizenship Application

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## Saj

Still not updated Estimated Allocation Time sheet. But keep heads up. Seems like they are working hardly and secretly. 

Seems they don't have time to update it. 

Make sure you submitted correct and latest docs. Don't wait until they requested(except some scenarios) 

Every time you have to work smartly !


----------



## JohnAnton

The day is now nearing the end of its working hours.

There may be no update today. awchhh


----------



## JohnAnton

Saj said:


> Still not updated Estimated Allocation Time sheet. But keep heads up. Seems like they are working hardly and secretly.
> 
> Seems they don't have time to update it.
> 
> Make sure you submitted correct and latest docs. Don't wait until they requested(except some scenarios)
> 
> Every time you have to work smartly !


no diac update but we have forum update.

we can now assess that all dec 2010 applicants have CO's.

There were a lot of Jan and Feb CO allocations and grants in the past weeks.
In addition, March 2011 applicants are now starting to have their turn. Therefore, only few unallocated Jan and Feb 2011 applications are left.


----------



## tanhum

JohnAnton said:


> no diac update but we have forum update.
> 
> we can now assess that all dec 2010 applicants have CO's.
> 
> There were a lot of Jan and Feb CO allocations and grants in the past weeks.
> In addition, March 2011 applicants are now starting to have their turn. Therefore, only few unallocated Jan and Feb 2011 applications are left.


yeah.. good going i must say :clap2:


----------



## reflex2

We applied 23rd dec & we still haven't heard anything yet. Getting a little frustrated.


----------



## Merang

*22nd 10 2010 applicant*

Waiting for co......no sign yet


----------



## Bunyip02

reflex2 said:


> We applied 23rd dec & we still haven't heard anything yet. Getting a little frustrated.


:welcome: Are you high Risk? maybe there doing external checks?


----------



## reflex2

Hi, we're low risk so don't think there should be too many checks.


----------



## kash2182

Hi I'm Jan 2011 applicant got CO on 8 th September , CO had requested for medicals, PCC and form 80 n 1221 and few sponsor evidence documents. All the requested document were submitted by my agent on 1 oct . And now when I check my online status it says all MET except for form 1221 and had mention email sent to you. But I 'm sure my agent had fwd CO form 1221 . Can CO forget to change the status to met? . Because my agent is not in town and wouldn't reply till few weeks . As I'm in Australia now , so I will be getting a pre - grant letter so my application status is not change to approved or something ? Can anybody with similar exp share there thoughts.


----------



## Bunyip02

reflex2 said:


> Hi, we're low risk so don't think there should be too many checks.


They may be already working on your case, for you update will be good, then you can raise a PLE if they are past your date. Good luck


----------



## reflex2

Thanks, I was hoping for the update today so I could give our agent a push.


----------



## jarnorth

all documents status were "MET" except for Meds. Secondary applicant must provide original PCC. Does this mean I need to send them the orig copy via courier? 

Thanks!


----------



## aeon

nothing happened with my application. 

same thing, all requirements MET but no grant... gawrsh, this is crazy...


----------



## rajeshv

Its 10:30, there's no update around the allocation dates from DIAC yet


----------



## Achilles

I have access to gmail but not google docs from my workplace.. any ideas?


----------



## Achilles

No update from DIAC yet.. unlikely to happen today or tom.. maybe they are thinking of a big update this Friday...


----------



## JohnAnton

silence is killing me ugghh.


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> silence is killing me ugghh.


True - I have probably hit refresh more than 100 times the document checklist page since morning.


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> True - I have probably hit refresh more than 100 times the document checklist page since morning.



same here. I refresh this page, PIO forum page, DIAC website page, Online status page and even may mail for an update from our agent


----------



## kash2182

Hi guys, I got my Pre Grant yesterday , now I need to send the immigration my travel date outside Australia . My timelines applied 25 Jan 2011 , CO assigned 8 th September team 2, got Pre Grant 10 October .occupation : software engineer


----------



## rajeshv

kash2182 said:


> Hi guys, I got my Pre Grant yesterday , now I need to send the immigration my travel date outside Australia . My timelines applied 25 Jan 2011 , CO assigned 8 th September team 2, got Pre Grant 10 October .occupation : software engineer


Congrats.


----------



## JohnAnton

Just got a reply from my agent. She said DIAC as working on January 2011 applicants. 
Not something that i dont know


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> Just got a reply from my agent. She said DIAC as working on January 2011 applicants.
> Not something that i dont know


How did your agent discover it , Is your agent an Australia based?


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> How did your agent discover it , Is your agent an Australia based?


I'm not sure about their source.

My agent is here in the Philippines but they also operate an office at NSW.


----------



## JohnAnton

we now have an update and its Jan 1, 2011. not much huh?

note that the update states contacted by CO and not allocated with CO.

CO allocation is now as far as March.

Let the reactions begin..


----------



## rajeshv

Update again - I have just noticed all MET except the medicals. Woohoo


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Update again - I have just noticed all MET except the medicals. Woohoo


I believe you are planning to visit New Zealand to get your grant :ranger:


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> I believe you are planning to visit New Zealand to get your grant :ranger:


Man - what a guess.. How do you know. Btw that's top of my list but haven't yet decided. Depends on how many weeks off I get from work.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Man - what a guess.. How do you know. Btw that's top of my list but haven't yet decided. Depends on how many weeks off I get from work.


 Forget the work for a couple of weeks.


----------



## voddy

rajeshv said:


> Update again - I have just noticed all MET except the medicals. Woohoo


wow..


----------



## rg1prasad

Now, can anyone guess when can I have a CO?


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> Forget the work for a couple of weeks.


I wish I could - but I'm pretty much minus 2 weeks of the allowed leave plan. So any time I take off now will be of at loss of pay.


----------



## Achilles

Finally I have managed to add my details to the spreadsheet. 

@Voddy, please move my record close to March date..


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Now, can anyone guess when can I have a CO?


I guess it will be any time this week.


----------



## rg1prasad

I sense there is lot of back ground verifications going on my application. I have submitted change of circumstances 2 weeks back... fingers crossed... well i am now excited of not getting a CO, but for how many MET's and Requested will be marked by CO...

Jeevan


----------



## JohnAnton

A big bulk ofr January and February applicants have already been addressed.

Expect a big jump in the next update


----------



## faizz

Hi All,

I just joined the forum, wonderful group here..

@rajeshv: congrats on the quick CO and documents!

-------------------------
Application : 176 | ANZSCO: 261313 | LODGED : 27 MAR'11 | AGENT: N | MED: OCT'11 | PCC: Applied 10 Oct'11 | AFP: APR'11 | CO: Waiting..


----------



## JohnAnton

^welcome.


----------



## rajeshv

faizz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined the forum, wonderful group here..
> 
> @rajeshv: congrats on the quick CO and documents!
> 
> -------------------------
> Application : 176 | ANZSCO: 261313 | LODGED : 27 MAR'11 | AGENT: N | MED: OCT'11 | PCC: Applied 10 Oct'11 | AFP: APR'11 | CO: Waiting..


Welcome aboard! And thanks!


----------



## adeelijaz49

Guys,

I am a Pakistani living in Qatar for last 2 years and 7 months. I want to know, how many police clearance(s) do i need to submit ??

only one for Pakistan
or
one for Pakistan and one for Qatar ???


----------



## rajeshv

adeelijaz49 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a Pakistani living in Qatar for last 2 years and 7 months. I want to know, how many police clearance(s) do i need to submit ??
> 
> only one for Pakistan
> or
> one for Pakistan and one for Qatar ???


If you are over 16 and living in Qatar for over a year - you should submit the PCC from Qatar as well. Refer http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf for more info.


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> A big bulk ofr January and February applicants have already been addressed.
> 
> Expect a big jump in the next update


Yes they are and April will start soon along side March  I am sure of this and waiting ...... 

Update is ad expected and does not reflect DIAC's real progress so not bothered, I am happy for now


----------



## Bunyip02

faizz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined the forum, wonderful group here..
> 
> @rajeshv: congrats on the quick CO and documents!
> 
> -------------------------
> Application : 176 | ANZSCO: 261313 | LODGED : 27 MAR'11 | AGENT: N | MED: OCT'11 | PCC: Applied 10 Oct'11 | AFP: APR'11 | CO: Waiting..


Welcome aboard the mad house


----------



## faizz

Bunyip02 said:


> Welcome aboard the mad house


am allready hitting refresh on all the status pages


----------



## Bunyip02

faizz said:


> am allready hitting refresh on all the status pages


Great  hahaha, you'll fit in well here then!!


----------



## jaspreet.channa

congrats to everyone who got CO...Good to see they are started with March applicants but oops they just for got about few of us Feb one...cant we all get CO all together in one day...m growing so impatience now...I just check my application first thing in the morning....Guys plz pray us Feb applicants get CO soon....


----------



## Bunyip02

jaspreet.channa said:


> congrats to everyone who got CO...Good to see they are started with March applicants but oops they just for got about few of us Feb one...cant we all get CO all together in one day...m growing so impatience now...I just check my application first thing in the morning....Guys plz pray us Feb applicants get CO soon....


Good luck, hope you get lucky soon 


----------



## Merang

*No Co yet*

We are dec 2010 applicant with no co 
Any body tell us what We have to do


----------



## adeelijaz49

jaspreet.channa said:


> congrats to everyone who got CO...Good to see they are started with March applicants but oops they just for got about few of us Feb one...cant we all get CO all together in one day...m growing so impatience now...I just check my application first thing in the morning....Guys plz pray us Feb applicants get CO soon....


I am not 100% sure, i mean it might happen to me as well, but i think the department considers the application with all the required documents available. 

So make sure you have uploaded/sent them all the required documents


----------



## JohnAnton

Merang said:


> We are dec 2010 applicant with no co
> Any body tell us what We have to do


you should have CO based on DIAC update. try calling them and confirm.


----------



## Maz25

Merang said:


> We are dec 2010 applicant with no co
> Any body tell us what We have to do


On the assumption that your application falls in Priority 4, then you can raise a PLE to enquire about the status of your application or alternatively call DIAC.

It is likely that you have been allocated CO but being from Pakistan, you are unfortunately subject to lengthy background checks. The CO will only contact you if they need additional information but whilst these checks are ongoing, it is unlikely that you will hear anything.

Still, no harm in calling and politely asking for an update.


----------



## jaspreet.channa

I have submitted all docs required..as I mentioned earlier my application is in ABPF since April...that is when they cancelled my old student visa which was still valid(I never went to study though)..I guess they are still deciding something on my case m not sure...but m still very hopeful....let c..


----------



## JohnAnton

looks like no CO allocation for today


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Merang,

Are you sure you are in priority 4 ?
What is your Occupation ? Code ?

Please check following link.
Client Service Charter

Thanks
RakeshPatel



Merang said:


> We are dec 2010 applicant with no co
> Any body tell us what We have to do


----------



## Merang

*Yes Patel*



RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Merang,
> 
> Are you sure you are in priority 4 ?
> What is your Occupation ? Code ?
> 
> Please check following link.
> Client Service Charter
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel



I did skill assessment on 18 aug 2010 as Asco anzo 271312 as developer/ programmar 
And applied on 22nd dec 2010 any body dec applicant who is waiting for co ?
Please tell me if I am wrong
Tnx every one


----------



## tanhum

jaspreet.channa said:


> congrats to everyone who got CO...Good to see they are started with March applicants but oops they just for got about few of us Feb one...cant we all get CO all together in one day...m growing so impatience now...I just check my application first thing in the morning....Guys plz pray us Feb applicants get CO soon....


you are having many people indirectly praying for you without you even asking  I am praying everyday - may all cases before june be processed at a record speed so my turn come soon


----------



## rg1prasad

Merang said:


> I did skill assessment on 18 aug 2010 as Asco anzo 271312 as developer/ programmar
> And applied on 22nd dec 2010 any body dec applicant who is waiting for co ?
> Please tell me if I am wrong
> Tnx every one


Why dont you call the DIAC... It will clear all your doubts...


----------



## raw007

Merang said:


> We are dec 2010 applicant with no co
> Any body tell us what We have to do


I am 21 dec applicant and yet not been contacted by CO.My occup is in SOL ANZSCO (priority 4 ) Electronics engineer with 176 family sponsor application.I have asked my agent to raise PLE.Waiting for the reply from DIAC hopefully from CO. spreadsheet shows that few other friends also has not been contacted specially one of them is from Low risk country. So merang we are not alone


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Merang ,

Your skill assessment is Expired. this can be the reason.
as in my ACS letter they written -
" This assessment advice is valid for a period of one year from the date of this letter. "

as you got it in 18 Aug 2010 , it's expired in 18 Aug 2011..before you get CO.

I have read in blogs that many people are renewing it. 
you should contact your agent and google it.

Best Luck Man !

Thanks
RakeshPatel



Merang said:


> I did skill assessment on 18 aug 2010 as Asco anzo 271312 as developer/ programmar
> And applied on 22nd dec 2010 any body dec applicant who is waiting for co ?
> Please tell me if I am wrong
> Tnx every one


----------



## ppjagnaan

Latest update:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

They jumped to January 1, 2011...to date, i'm still not contacted by my CO.


----------



## JohnAnton

ppjagnaan said:


> Latest update:
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> They jumped to January 1, 2011...to date, i'm still not contacted by my CO.


do you have an agent? have him/her contact DIAC and inquire for you


----------



## RakeshPatel

in which occupation you are ?
is your skill assessment expired ?



ppjagnaan said:


> Latest update:
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> They jumped to January 1, 2011...to date, i'm still not contacted by my CO.


----------



## rajeshv

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Merang ,
> 
> Your skill assessment is Expired. this can be the reason.
> as in my ACS letter they written -
> " This assessment advice is valid for a period of one year from the date of this letter. "
> 
> as you got it in 18 Aug 2010 , it's expired in 18 Aug 2011..before you get CO.
> 
> I have read in blogs that many people are renewing it.
> you should contact your agent and google it.
> 
> Best Luck Man !
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


The above information is possibly incorrect - As far as I know the assessment should be a valid one on the day you lodge the application.
For 175 - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-skills-assessment.htm


----------



## adeelijaz49

faizz said:


> am allready hitting refresh on all the status pages


how do we add the status / lodgement / CO details on the footer ?


----------



## adeelijaz49

adeelijaz49 said:


> how do we add the status / lodgement / CO details on the footer ?


Immigration Allocations Status page updated today, for Visa 175: application of 1 Jan 2011 are being allocated


----------



## adeelijaz49

CO allocation comes to 11 March 2011....... as per this forum, yehhhhhhhhhh  

i am 23rd March 2011


----------



## rg1prasad

Infact many are happy with that date, but I am not...


----------



## adeelijaz49

rg1prasad said:


> Infact many are happy with that date, but I am not...


why ?? the department gave up the time frame of 18 to 24 months... for you and me it is just 7 months, and we are almost about to get CO around a month's time

so why are you not happy ?


----------



## Striker

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Merang ,
> 
> Your skill assessment is Expired. this can be the reason.
> as in my ACS letter they written -
> " This assessment advice is valid for a period of one year from the date of this letter. "
> 
> as you got it in 18 Aug 2010 , it's expired in 18 Aug 2011..before you get CO.
> 
> I have read in blogs that many people are renewing it.
> you should contact your agent and google it.
> 
> Best Luck Man !
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Skills assessment needs to be valid on the day of submitting visa application after that it can expire even before the CO gets assigned


----------



## faizz

adeelijaz49 said:


> how do we add the status / lodgement / CO details on the footer ?


You can add a footer from your profile, once the restrictions have been lifted off your new account.

I just faked a footer in mine 

-------------------------
Application : 176 | ANZSCO: 261313 | LODGED : 27 MAR'11 | AGENT: N | MED: OCT'11 | PCC: Applied 10 Oct'11 | AFP: APR'11 | CO: Waiting..


----------



## Merang

*Dear Patel*



RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Merang ,
> 
> Your skill assessment is Expired. this can be the reason.
> as in my ACS letter they written -
> " This assessment advice is valid for a period of one year from the date of this letter. "
> 
> as you got it in 18 Aug 2010 , it's expired in 18 Aug 2011..before you get CO.
> 
> I have read in blogs that many people are renewing it.
> you should contact your agent and google it.
> 
> Best Luck Man !
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Skill assessment should be valid what time you applied. It's not what time case officer would assign. So it's nothing wrong with skill assessment validation.


----------



## KL_User

Hi All,

I just wanted to check up ..... what is form 1221 ? Its under my wife's document checklist but not under mine. The online system says that need to submit within 28 days of application and we are already well past that date.

So,

1.) What is this document about ?
2.) Do I need to give it too, since the pdf form says that all above 18 need to provide it.
3.) Do we need to upload it now or should we wait for CO to ask for it ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## aeon

with every requirement "MET", and no email communication from anyone from DIAC, i decided to raise PLE Monday. I received reply today, Tuesday. What's confirmed is that i have a CO. More patience for me.... Lodged: Jan 31 2011.


----------



## tanhum

aeon said:


> with every requirement "MET", and no email communication from anyone from DIAC, i decided to raise PLE Monday. I received reply today, Tuesday. What's confirmed is that i have a CO. More patience for me.... Lodged: Jan 31 2011.


Congrats aeon.. may you soon get the grant


----------



## Artemisa

aeon said:


> with every requirement "MET", and no email communication from anyone from DIAC, i decided to raise PLE Monday. I received reply today, Tuesday. What's confirmed is that i have a CO. More patience for me.... Lodged: Jan 31 2011.



Oh Gosh ¬¬
He/she must be sleeping ;P


----------



## rackspace

adeelijaz49 said:


> why ?? the department gave up the time frame of 18 to 24 months... for you and me it is just 7 months, and we are almost about to get CO around a month's time
> 
> so why are you not happy ?


Let me chip in. It takes longggggggggg time in External Security Checks for Pakistanis. As long as 12-18 months just for external security checks. So if you get visa in 18 months, you would be lucky. 

Its been 16 months since I launched my application, and now it is stuck in external checks for last 2 3 months. If I belonged to China or even india, I would be sitting in Australia already.


----------



## ppjagnaan

JohnAnton said:


> do you have an agent? have him/her contact DIAC and inquire for you


No agent..i'll wait until friday...if by then still no CO e-mail, i'll raise PLE again.


----------



## Artemisa

rajeshv said:


> True - I have probably hit refresh more than 100 times the document checklist page since morning.


Hey, STOP doing that ;P
Use my program hohohohoho


----------



## aeon

Artemisa said:


> Oh Gosh ¬¬
> He/she must be sleeping ;P


might be... but i read on other forums that "MET" does not mean you should get a grant immediately. Some receive after a day or two, a week, a month time. But longest i've read is not more than 90 days. At least, I have a CO and it's a reason to be happy....


----------



## Flip

*Nov. 175 applicant here.*

Hi everyone, I'm new on this site. I'm a 13 nov. 2010 applicant. My case officer went dead silent after she asked for additional information onthe 2nd of September. Does anyone else have this problem?

My history:
-10. March I left Australia, had to quit my job and leave all my stuff behind...visa ran out.
-18. March received a mysterious email that I would get assigned a case officer within 3 months.
-18. June..still no CO.
-1. Juli...I raised a PLE to ask about my status.
-5. Juli...Received an email saying that I would get assigned a CO before 30. Sept.
-2. Sept. my CO asked for additional information about my work experience. After that everything went silent. 
-11 Okt. I raised a PLE to ask after my status.


Application : 175 || ANZSCO - Architect || COUNTRY - low risk || LODGEMENT DATE: 13 November 2010 || MEDICALS: yes || PCC: yes || CO: yes || Visa Grant: Not Yet :ranger:


----------



## miltonp

Hi Flip,

I'm 10 Nov 2010 Applicant. I also received the 18March letter. My status changed to "application being process further" on the 2nd of September and I have been waiting since then without any news. I still have no contact from the CO, but I suppose there's one now.

Seems pretty similar to your case. There are many applicants here from Dec 2010 , or Jan 2011 receiving grants, but it seems there are few of us Oct and Nov applicants still waiting...







Flip said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on this site. I'm a 13 nov. 2010 applicant. My case officer went dead silent after she asked for additional information onthe 2nd of September. Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> My history:
> -10. March I left Australia, had to quit my job and leave all my stuff behind...visa ran out.
> -18. March received a mysterious email that I would get assigned a case officer within 3 months.
> -18. June..still no CO.
> -1. Juli...I raised a PLE to ask about my status.
> -5. Juli...Received an email saying that I would get assigned a CO before 30. Sept.
> -2. Sept. my CO asked for additional information about my work experience. After that everything went silent.
> -11 Okt. I raised a PLE to ask after my status.
> 
> 
> Application : 175 || ANZSCO - Architect || COUNTRY - low risk || LODGEMENT DATE: 13 November 2010 || MEDICALS: yes || PCC: yes || CO: yes || Visa Grant: Not Yet :ranger:


----------



## Artemisa

Flip said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on this site. I'm a 13 nov. 2010 applicant. My case officer went dead silent after she asked for additional information onthe 2nd of September. Does anyone else have this problem?


If you have a CO, you can ask him/her directly, there's no need to raise a PLE.


----------



## tanhum

Flip said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on this site. I'm a 13 nov. 2010 applicant. My case officer went dead silent after she asked for additional information onthe 2nd of September. Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> My history:
> -10. March I left Australia, had to quit my job and leave all my stuff behind...visa ran out.
> -18. March received a mysterious email that I would get assigned a case officer within 3 months.
> -18. June..still no CO.
> -1. Juli...I raised a PLE to ask about my status.
> -5. Juli...Received an email saying that I would get assigned a CO before 30. Sept.
> -2. Sept. my CO asked for additional information about my work experience. After that everything went silent.
> -11 Okt. I raised a PLE to ask after my status.
> 
> Application : 175 || ANZSCO - Architect || COUNTRY - low risk || LODGEMENT DATE: 13 November 2010 || MEDICALS: yes || PCC: yes || CO: yes || Visa Grant: Not Yet :ranger:


did you write a mail to your CO asking him why the delay?


----------



## Flip

Thanks for the support everyone. I didn't know I can contact my CO directly. Yes I have my CO's email address. I'll send her an email now. I'll tell everyone what she said once I get a reply.


----------



## rajeshv

Artemisa said:


> Hey, STOP doing that ;P
> Use my program hohohohoho


Yes I should use it, anyway I don't think I will have any updates before we do our Medicals on 25 Oct.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajeshv

Morning all - hoping for more CO allocations for all early 2011 applicants today.


----------



## Kurai

Hopefully May/June applications will be processed before Christmas


----------



## Merang

*DEC 2010 Applicant.*

:boxing: Good Morning All Members. :spit:
I called DIAC today about my application. The person said you are defiantly in GROUP 4. 
Manager is looking for your file to allocate to a case officer so you should wait.
before he said your file is not showing as in group 4 priority thats why you didnt allocate to a case officer but after he confirmed and told me to wait.
So if any Dec applicant who is waiting for co. Please call DIAC and ask them you may have same problem with your file status.
Thanks. :confused2:


----------



## rg1prasad

Its been quite week... Hope for a better week from now onwards... 
Good Morning All...


----------



## guy22

It is definitely quiet... but we prefer some noise! come on ppl! come on DIAC!


----------



## rajeshv

Okay - I will make some noise. 

The current update under my name is as follows. I will get my agent chase up CO once we do our medicals on 25th.

Birth certificate or other evidence of age *Met	*
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page *Met	*
Evidence of Australian Work Experience *Met	*
IELTS English Test Report Results *Met	*
Evidence of overseas qualifications *Met	*
Evidence of skills assessment *Met* 
Evidence of Specific Work Experience *Met	*
Evidence of work experience *Met	*
Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment *Met* 
Marriage certificate *Met	*
Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 *Met	*
Passport photo *Met	*
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray *Requested	*
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa *Requested	*
Overseas penal clearance certificate 2 *Met*


----------



## rg1prasad

rajeshv said:


> Okay - I will make some noise.
> 
> The current update under my name is as follows. I will get my agent chase up CO once we do our medicals on 25th.
> 
> Birth certificate or other evidence of age *Met	*
> Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page *Met	*
> Evidence of Australian Work Experience *Met	*
> IELTS English Test Report Results *Met	*
> Evidence of overseas qualifications *Met	*
> Evidence of skills assessment *Met*
> Evidence of Specific Work Experience *Met	*
> Evidence of work experience *Met	*
> Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment *Met*
> Marriage certificate *Met	*
> Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 *Met	*
> Passport photo *Met	*
> Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray *Requested	*
> Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa *Requested	*
> Overseas penal clearance certificate 2 *Met*



waiting till 25th is too long rajesh... by that time some of us might make some noise and by 25th you can join us as chorus... I hope so...


----------



## denni_boy

Hi Guys,
I need some advice .. Please help..
Me and my wife were asked to proceed with Medicals. 
We have already sent the documents to the Health Centre in Sydney. 
Since She is Preganant the officials have asked her to perform a Hepatitis B antigen test also.

How do we proceed with this test.
Do we have to fill a seperate Form 26 and sent the report to the Medical department.
OR do we just have to send a scanned report of the test.

It is just mentioned in our Status as :

11/02/2011 Health requirements outstanding Message 
10/10/2011 Further medical results received Message 
11/02/2011 Chest X-Ray report required Message 
11/02/2011 Chest X-Ray film required Message 
12/10/2011 Further medicals required Message 
10/10/2011 HIV blood test received Message 
12/10/2011 Hepatitis B antigen blood test required Message 


If anyone has any info , please let us know.

thanks in advance


----------



## neil_

denni_boy said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need some advice .. Please help..
> Me and my wife were asked to proceed with Medicals.
> We have already sent the documents to the Health Centre in Sydney.
> Since She is Preganant the officials have asked her to perform a Hepatitis B antigen test also.
> 
> How do we proceed with this test.
> Do we have to fill a seperate Form 26 and sent the report to the Medical department.
> OR do we just have to send a scanned report of the test.
> 
> It is just mentioned in our Status as :
> 
> 11/02/2011 Health requirements outstanding Message
> 10/10/2011 Further medical results received Message
> 11/02/2011 Chest X-Ray report required Message
> 11/02/2011 Chest X-Ray film required Message
> 12/10/2011 Further medicals required Message
> 10/10/2011 HIV blood test received Message
> 12/10/2011 Hepatitis B antigen blood test required Message
> 
> 
> If anyone has any info , please let us know.
> 
> thanks in advance



you have to get the hepatitis test done from the 'same' panel doctor where you did your earlier tests and then just upload the scanned report
(you can confirm by asking your CO thru email)


----------



## denni_boy

neil_ said:


> you have to get the hepatitis test done from the 'same' panel doctor where you did your earlier tests and then just upload the scanned report
> (you can confirm by asking your CO thru email)


Thanks for the reply neil.

the issue is there was no e-health facility in the hospital , so the mediclas were couriered.

Again will only this test report have to be couried or is there any procedure to directly scan this report to the health department.

Will the health Depatment accept this report as a scanned document ?

Thanks in advance for the reply..


----------



## rg1prasad

denni_boy said:


> Thanks for the reply neil.
> 
> the issue is there was no e-health facility in the hospital , so the mediclas were couriered.
> 
> Again will only this test report have to be couried or is there any procedure to directly scan this report to the health department.
> 
> Will the health Depatment accept this report as a scanned document ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the reply..


I dont think they accept the things through mail. I suggest you to not do so. If you are still in hurry then fly to nearest city which has e health facility and do medical test. 

G1


----------



## neil_

denni_boy said:


> Thanks for the reply neil.
> 
> the issue is there was no e-health facility in the hospital , so the mediclas were couriered.
> 
> Again will only this test report have to be couried or is there any procedure to directly scan this report to the health department.
> 
> Will the health Depatment accept this report as a scanned document ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the reply..


hmm not sure, since I'm a paper-based applicant .. we front-loaded medicals last month, reports were sent by courier .. later one more more report was required which was also sent by courier

if you've received an email from your CO you can check with them


----------



## denni_boy

rg1prasad said:


> I dont think they accept the things through mail. I suggest you to not do so. If you are still in hurry then fly to nearest city which has e health facility and do medical test.
> 
> G1



But is it not mandatory that we have to do the test from the same panel of Doctors who performed the other tests.

I was also thinking of going for e-health. But I was doubting wheather a new hospital will only perform this test and upload it through e-health.


----------



## rg1prasad

denni_boy said:


> But is it not mandatory that we have to do the test from the same panel of Doctors who performed the other tests.
> 
> I was also thinking of going for e-health. But I was doubting wheather a new hospital will only perform this test and upload it through e-health.


You dont need to doubt that new hospital because they are authorized by DIAC. They will certainly do the test and upload it. Only thing i doubt is whether they will perform the test alone which you need? But I think it wouldn't be much problem to do e-health test for only test. If you have e-health center in your city then just go and check, if not you can return back to the old one. Meantime you just submit the receipt which you get at the time of medical test to ur CO.

G1


----------



## faizz

Joining this forum turned out lucky!! Just got a case officer assigned email requesting for docs..


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi Faiz,

Congratz!

what's your application date or timeline? thanks.

The silence is now broken haha


----------



## tanhum

Kurai said:


> Hopefully May/June applications will be processed before Christmas


I wish


----------



## Chaths

*Hii*

Guyzzz.... joined the forum recently and wanted to pass on my Best wishes for all those who got a CO allocated.

My Lodgement date is 29-Sep; so still a long way away for me.


----------



## JohnAnton

Chaths said:


> Guyzzz.... joined the forum recently and wanted to pass on my Best wishes for all those who got a CO allocated.
> 
> My Lodgement date is 29-Sep; so still a long way away for me.


welcome to the fun house


----------



## faizz

JohnAnton said:


> Hi Faiz,
> 
> Congratz!
> 
> what's your application date or timeline? thanks.
> 
> The silence is now broken haha


Thanks John! 

I have been requested for PCC for each country. I have applied for Indian PCC allready, so waiting on that. My wife has been in Saudi Arabia earlier, so getting a clearance from there is what I have to chase up on.


My timeline is below. Someone can update voddy's spreadsheet for me, I am added there as faizhasan. Thanks!


-----------------
Application : 175 | ANZSCO: 261313 | *LODGED : 27 MAR'11 *| AGENT: N | MED: Finalised OCT'11 | PCC: Applied 10 Oct'11 | AFP: APR'11 | *CO: 12 Oct '11*


----------



## Bunyip02

faizz said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> I have been requested for PCC for each country. I have applied for Indian PCC allready, so waiting on that. My wife has been in Saudi Arabia earlier, so getting a clearance from there is what I have to chase up on.
> 
> My timeline is below. Someone can update voddy's spreadsheet for me, I am added there as faizhasan. Thanks!
> 
> -----------------
> Application : 175 | ANZSCO: 261313 | LODGED : 27 MAR'11 | AGENT: N | MED: Finalised OCT'11 | PCC: Applied 10 Oct'11 | AFP: APR'11 | CO: 12 Oct '11


Ooooo another March applicant......

Welcome 


----------



## voddy

faizz said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> I have been requested for PCC for each country. I have applied for Indian PCC allready, so waiting on that. My wife has been in Saudi Arabia earlier, so getting a clearance from there is what I have to chase up on.
> 
> 
> My timeline is below. Someone can update voddy's spreadsheet for me, I am added there as faizhasan. Thanks!
> 
> 
> -----------------
> Application : 175 | ANZSCO: 261313 | *LODGED : 27 MAR'11 *| AGENT: N | MED: Finalised OCT'11 | PCC: Applied 10 Oct'11 | AFP: APR'11 | *CO: 12 Oct '11*




Congratulations!!! :clap2:

sheet is updated. pleasure is all mine..


----------



## JohnAnton

I wondor when will my turn come? haha. wish me luck guys


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> I wondor when will my turn come? haha. wish me luck guys


Best of luck  and for Voddy


----------



## jaspreet.channa

Guess what guys CO has been allocated to me...yupieeee I cant believe it..as I said first good thing in the morning...team 4 guy..Just asked for PCC and medicals and form 80..woooohhhhoooo m so happy:clap2:


----------



## voddy

jaspreet.channa said:


> Guess what guys CO has been allocated to me...yupieeee I cant believe it..as I said first good thing in the morning...team 4 guy..Just asked for PCC and medicals and form 80..woooohhhhoooo m so happy:clap2:


wow! we are so happy for you..

Good luck! :clap2:


----------



## tanhum

jaspreet.channa said:


> Guess what guys CO has been allocated to me...yupieeee I cant believe it..as I said first good thing in the morning...team 4 guy..Just asked for PCC and medicals and form 80..woooohhhhoooo m so happy:clap2:


Congrats Jaspreet :clap2:


----------



## neil_

*CO allocated!*

Guys I just got a call from my agent informing me that I've been allocated a CO!!! 
YIPEEEEEEEEE!! :boxing: I can't believe it, am so happy!!

I've to submit PCC and form 80, which would take few days since my wife's fresh passport would come in another 3-4 weeks, so I will be asking for slight extension

John, Voddy - just hold on tight your CO will be knocking on your door very soon!!
All the best to all the others waiting as well!


----------



## voddy

neil_ said:


> Guys I just got a call from my agent informing me that I've been allocated a CO!!!
> YIPEEEEEEEEE!! :boxing: I can't believe it, am so happy!!
> 
> I've to submit PCC and form 80, which would take few days since my wife's fresh passport would come in another 3-4 weeks, so I will be asking for slight extension
> 
> John, Voddy - just hold on tight your CO will be knocking on your door very soon!!
> All the best to all the others waiting as well!


wow...this is just great news!!!! 

congratulations! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

neil_ said:


> Guys I just got a call from my agent informing me that I've been allocated a CO!!!
> YIPEEEEEEEEE!! :boxing: I can't believe it, am so happy!!
> 
> I've to submit PCC and form 80, which would take few days since my wife's fresh passport would come in another 3-4 weeks, so I will be asking for slight extension
> 
> John, Voddy - just hold on tight your CO will be knocking on your door very soon!!
> All the best to all the others waiting as well!


Congratze neil_:clap2:

goodluck with the rest of the proceedings. 

you are right, our turn is every near.

Goodluck to us voddy


----------



## jaspreet.channa

voddy said:


> wow! we are so happy for you..
> 
> Good luck! :clap2:


Thank you so much dear...U all have been greatest support ever...n thanks a lot for your spreadsheet...I dnt know how many times in a day I see it...


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> Congratze neil_:clap2:
> 
> goodluck with the rest of the proceedings.
> 
> you are right, our turn is every near.
> 
> Goodluck to us voddy


ya..I'm all exited  
the wait is kind of sweet..


----------



## Flip

*I got a new case officer.*



miltonp said:


> Hi Flip,
> 
> I'm 10 Nov 2010 Applicant. I also received the 18March letter. My status changed to "application being process further" on the 2nd of September and I have been waiting since then without any news. I still have no contact from the CO, but I suppose there's one now.
> 
> Seems pretty similar to your case. There are many applicants here from Dec 2010 , or Jan 2011 receiving grants, but it seems there are few of us Oct and Nov applicants still waiting...



Hi Milton,

I got this email from my new CO today:

_Dear Mr ...,

I am your new Case Officer. 

I will write to you when additional information is required for the assessment of your visa application.

Your patience is appreciated.

Kind Regards_

This confirms what I've been expecting for quite some time now. There are a lot of case officers coming and leaving at DIAC all the time. Probably being a case officer is not so much fun. In the confussion casses are left behind or forgotten about, until someone else does pick them up again.

We all assume that DIAC is working in an organised way. Well...I have my doubts about that.


----------



## Flip

*New CO for november applicant / team 7*

Hi guys I got a new CO today after my old CO disappeared, and my case got lost for allmost 6 weeks. I think I'm the only one in this forum whos had 2 CO's :tongue1:


My history:
-10. March I left Australia, had to quit my job and leave all my stuff behind...visa ran out.
-18. March received a mysterious email that I would get assigned a case officer within 3 months.
-18. June..still no CO.
-1. Juli...I raised a PLE to ask about my status.
-5. Juli...Received an email saying that I would get assigned a CO before 30. Sept.
-2. Sept. my CO asked for additional information about my work experience. After that everything went dead silent for allmost 6 weeks. 
-11 Okt. I contacted my CO directly to ask about my status.
-12 Okt. Got an email introducing my new CO


Application : 175 || ANZSCO - Architect || COUNTRY - low risk || LODGEMENT DATE: 13 November 2010 || MEDICALS: yes || PCC: yes || CO: yes || Visa Grant: Not Yet :ranger:


----------



## voddy

Flip said:


> Hi guys I got a new CO today after my old CO disappeared, and my case got lost for allmost 6 weeks. I think I'm the only one in this forum whos had 2 CO's :tongue1:
> 
> 
> My history:
> -10. March I left Australia, had to quit my job and leave all my stuff behind...visa ran out.
> -18. March received a mysterious email that I would get assigned a case officer within 3 months.
> -18. June..still no CO.
> -1. Juli...I raised a PLE to ask about my status.
> -5. Juli...Received an email saying that I would get assigned a CO before 30. Sept.
> -2. Sept. my CO asked for additional information about my work experience. After that everything went dead silent for allmost 6 weeks.
> -11 Okt. I contacted my CO directly to ask about my status.
> -12 Okt. Got an email introducing my new CO
> 
> 
> Application : 175 || ANZSCO - Architect || COUNTRY - low risk || LODGEMENT DATE: 13 November 2010 || MEDICALS: yes || PCC: yes || CO: yes || Visa Grant: Not Yet :ranger:



however now u have gotten one. And lets hope this one is smarter and quicker..
Good luck! 
:clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

So End of the day in Australia, So almost 3 people got CO's. Should be happy with such kind of progress? or can we expect more?


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> So End of the day in Australia, So almost 3 people got CO's. Should be happy with such kind of progress? or can we expect more?


I wish they work overtime


----------



## JohnAnton

^ i want moar.


----------



## JohnAnton

someone in other forum got CO.

175 Feb 18 applicant


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> someone in other forum got CO.
> 
> 175 Feb 18 applicant


Ohh great! We 4got the other forums...


----------



## Merang

Any dec applicant with out co ? Plz share ur experience here...


----------



## JohnAnton

all these CO allocations make me check my online status everytime.

but no change...


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> ^ i want moar.


Yes...... More 


----------



## reflex2

Our agent sent a PLE yesterday, the response we got was that we have been batched but not allocated to CO yet even though we applied 23rd Dec.


----------



## faizz

@JohnAnton - your CO should be assigned anytime soon now...probably different teams working at different speeds..all the best!


----------



## JohnAnton

@faizz

thanks for the encouragement


----------



## JohnAnton

reflex2 said:


> Our agent sent a PLE yesterday, the response we got was that we have been batched but not allocated to CO yet even though we applied 23rd Dec.



what's your occupation?


----------



## reflex2

Developer programmer


----------



## JohnAnton

reflex2 said:


> Developer programmer


I figured it may have something to do with your occupation.

But now this really strange. I think that IT related occupations gets processed faster than other occupations. 

Best of luck to you :ranger:


----------



## reflex2

@JohnAnton 
Thank you, it just gets a bit frustrating when there's quite a few people that applied a few months after us getting COs & grants.


----------



## daisy doo

Hello hope you don't mind me joining in 
This is my timeline 
TRA Successful 5/09 
Visa 175 Submitted 5/09 
CO 8/11 
Police checks uploaded 09/11 
Meds Finalised 9/11
Just waiting now


----------



## JohnAnton

reflex2 said:


> @JohnAnton
> Thank you, it just gets a bit frustrating when there's quite a few people that applied a few months after us getting COs & grants.


the only reason that I can think now is that the CO assigned to you is working too slow


----------



## voddy

daisy doo said:


> Hello hope you don't mind me joining in
> This is my timeline
> TRA Successful 5/09
> Visa 175 Submitted 5/09
> CO 8/11
> Police checks uploaded 09/11
> Meds Finalised 9/11
> Just waiting now


welcome aboard.. 

start by entering ur time lines in to our spreadsheet (link in my signature) and put the exact month/date/year 

we wish u to get ur visa sooon :clap2:


----------



## daisy doo

voddy said:


> welcome aboard..
> 
> start by entering ur time lines in to our spreadsheet (link in my signature) and put the exact month/date/year
> 
> we wish u to get ur visa sooon :clap2:


I have added my details (twice) as the first time I put the date and month the wrong way round, opps.


----------



## voddy

daisy doo said:


> I have added my details (twice) as the first time I put the date and month the wrong way round, opps.


thats okey.. I clean it up very once in a while..


----------



## Artemisa

A lot of CO's and newbies in the thread today. 

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Artemisa

JohnAnton said:


> I figured it may have something to do with your occupation.
> 
> But now this really strange. I think that IT related occupations gets processed faster than other occupations.
> 
> Best of luck to you :ranger:



Yeah, it's a trend a lot of people realised too. 

It looks like IT have a little advantage always in the queue.


----------



## Artemisa

rajeshv said:


> Okay - I will make some noise.
> 
> The current update under my name is as follows. I will get my agent chase up CO once we do our medicals on 25th.
> 
> Birth certificate or other evidence of age *Met	*
> Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page *Met	*
> Evidence of Australian Work Experience *Met	*
> IELTS English Test Report Results *Met	*
> Evidence of overseas qualifications *Met	*
> Evidence of skills assessment *Met*
> Evidence of Specific Work Experience *Met	*
> Evidence of work experience *Met	*
> Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment *Met*
> Marriage certificate *Met	*
> Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 *Met	*
> Passport photo *Met	*
> Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray *Requested	*
> Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa *Requested	*
> Overseas penal clearance certificate 2 *Met*



If it's saying 'requested' means your CO sent an e-mail (al least it happened to me). Do you have a 'e-Mail sent' under your name in status page? 

Usually you have 28 days to provide the results to them.


----------



## rajeshv

Artemisa said:


> If it's saying 'requested' means your CO sent an e-mail (al least it happened to me). Do you have a 'e-Mail sent' under your name in status page?
> 
> Usually you have 28 days to provide the results to them.


Yeah agent has got an email and replied with Form 80 and PCC. And I've also let agent know we've booked our Medicals which I think my agent has communicated to the CO.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Artemisa

rajeshv said:


> Yeah agent has got an email and replied with Form 80 and PCC. And I've also let agent know we've booked our Medicals which I think my agent has communicated to the CO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


No, the CO do not need to know when you will be doing medicals. 
Just make sure you upload any evidence you had medicals (receipt or something) before the deadline. 
Do the clinic have e-health system? If don't, upload a 'print' of the courier tracking. 

By the way, I sent an e-mail to CO when my medicals were finalised by HOC (it can take from a couple of days to a month after they receive the exams). The grant arrived just after that.


----------



## raw007

Merang said:


> Any dec applicant with out co ? Plz share ur experience here...


No yet contacted by co dec applicant .In which number did u call. i asked my agent to do enquiry


----------



## raw007

reflex2 said:


> @JohnAnton
> Thank you, it just gets a bit frustrating when there's quite a few people that applied a few months after us getting COs & grants.


Have u called DIAC for enquiry


----------



## Merang

*yes bro*



raw007 said:


> No yet contacted by co dec applicant .In which number did u call. i asked my agent to do enquiry




it is 1300364613:focus:


----------



## haseeb85uk

Common Diac...v need more n more co allocations till next update so that it reaches april after that..waiting impatiently fr that


----------



## Bunyip02

haseeb85uk said:


> Common Diac...v need more n more co allocations till next update so that it reaches april after that..waiting impatiently fr that


Haha, I know, it's a killer isn't it


----------



## tare

Guys, i was few days away from internet.i checked the forum everyday.congrats to those who have their CO,and visa granted.
Though i have a CO the status remained same for me.My work experience showing as received and all other as met for the last 22 days. Even my CO didnt ask for anything after allocation. Only the evisa status showed "character particulars form" to fill up. I told my agent to fill it,my agent submitted it 15 days ago but still no news.i m worried.most bangladesh applicants dont go through security check, though i takes normally 60 days to get grant for cat 4 and 12-15 days for cat 3. i will keep u updated.......


----------



## haseeb85uk

Bunyip02 said:


> Haha, I know, it's a killer isn't it


yes it is..and i tell u wat i have this habit of checking time n again my status n forums n it supplements the anxiety


----------



## raw007

Merang said:


> it is 1300364613:focus:


Just called DIAC and operator said that I have been allocated a case officer.And added CO will only contact my agent. Ahh At least I have a CO but unfortunately not yet contacted


----------



## guy22

raw007 said:


> Just called DIAC and operator said that I have been allocated a case officer.And added CO will only contact my agent. Ahh At least I have a CO but unfortunately not yet contacted


At least it is a great news


----------



## Merang

*Lucky man*



raw007 said:


> Just called DIAC and operator said that I have been allocated a case officer.And added CO will only contact my agent. Ahh At least I have a CO but unfortunately not yet contacted


It's mean my formula did work.
Pray for us bro as well
Good luck again


----------



## Merang

Please keep checking your online status of document if any doc showing ad Met let us know thanks raw


----------



## raw007

Merang said:


> Please keep checking your online status of document if any doc showing ad Met let us know thanks raw


mine is paper based application so not possible to check .Thanks


----------



## rg1prasad

Whatsoever there is no response from any one.. DIAC or Expat friends... This silence should mean that in next week there should be lot in store for the applicants... I wish to get a CO next week.

G1


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> Whatsoever there is no response from any one.. DIAC or Expat friends... This silence should mean that in next week there should be lot in store for the applicants... I wish to get a CO next week.
> 
> G1


I guess everyone is patiently waiting till the turn... 

yes its killing not having to see any grant /CO allocation

good luck everyone!


----------



## matchless

voddy said:


> I guess everyone is patiently waiting till the turn...
> 
> yes its killing not having to see any grant /CO allocation
> 
> good luck everyone!


True....its really killing specially for us paper based applicant who can't even check the status:-(

hope my turn will come soon.........


----------



## JohnAnton

A british Accountant got CO today.

he applied on April 11, 2011.

====from another forum


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> A british Accountant got CO today.
> 
> he applied on April 11, 2011.
> 
> ====from another forum


APRIL. See I knew it, yipeeeeeeeeeee 


----------



## JohnAnton

everytime I see CO allocations, I check my online status and always .. no change 

I understand how hermanb feels back then


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> everytime I see CO allocations, I check my online status and always .. no change
> 
> I understand how hermanb feels back then


see they skipped us.. very bad.. DIAC


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> see they skipped us.. very bad.. DIAC


Hmmm I would hate for DIAC to move onto may/June and still mot have a co. But hey... The time is upon us and for that I am happy, seems like its been a life time to get this far 


----------



## JohnAnton

voddy said:


> see they skipped us.. very bad.. DIAC


:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## rg1prasad

I feel its pure unfair that some CO's work quickly and some CO's work like a tortoise. Either everyone should work slow or fast...


----------



## Merang

ppjagnaan said:


> Latest update:
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> They jumped to January 1, 2011...to date, i'm still not contacted by my CO.


Have you any news about co assigned or not?


----------



## haseeb85uk

a quite day today..dats always the last thing i would like to c WTF? COMMON MARCH GUYS COMMONNN..


----------



## haseeb85uk

4 ppl each in jan feb and mar without COs now..total of 12..would b gr8 if v get rid of them till next update lolzz (sorry jan feb n mar applicants)..kidding...come 26th oct which is my birthday and the best birthday present i would love to have is that the processing dates move to 1st april..hehe


----------



## Chaths

*Adding to the tracker.*

My details are 

Originally from : India
Current Location: India
Occupation: Software Engineer
Visa applied date: 29-Sep-2011


----------



## Chaths

*Us pcc*

1 more quick Question -

I need to apply for a US PCC. Could anyone let me know the time it takes for me to get a PCC and also the process for the same. I am currently based out of Bangalore India.

Also when would be a good time to apply my application date is 29-Sep..


----------



## rg1prasad

Chaths said:


> 1 more quick Question -
> 
> I need to apply for a US PCC. Could anyone let me know the time it takes for me to get a PCC and also the process for the same. I am currently based out of Bangalore India.
> 
> Also when would be a good time to apply my application date is 29-Sep..


Its too early for you. I suggest you to not look for any updates from now, just look come back after 3 months and check the status because you might end up with frustration, you might loose patience... incase if you feel more anxious then just have a look once in a fortnight till 2 to 3 months. 

Ofcourse its just a suggestion. 

Jeevan


----------



## rg1prasad

haseeb85uk said:


> 4 ppl each in jan feb and mar without COs now..total of 12..would b gr8 if v get rid of them till next update lolzz (sorry jan feb n mar applicants)..kidding...come 26th oct which is my birthday and the best birthday present i would love to have is that the processing dates move to 1st april..hehe



I am sure the so called 12 members are not only the applicants with DIAC. But I wish it would be the case. But whatever you said was soothing for me...


----------



## haseeb85uk

rg1prasad said:


> I am sure the so called 12 members are not only the applicants with DIAC. But I wish it would be the case. But whatever you said was soothing for me...


lol..ya i knw its nt the ONLY 12 MEMBERS.. bt generally ive noticed wenever a specific month's applicants get cos on our spreadsheet normally the diac also moves forward through that month in their timelines..sampling u know


----------



## haseeb85uk

guys check this spreadsheet...specially bunyip...diac has entered the magical month of april yayyyyyyy 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=1


----------



## cic

A great news from my side. 
I have received the GRANT today.

CHEERS


----------



## botero82

cic said:


> A great news from my side.
> I have received the GRANT today.
> 
> CHEERS


Congrats cic


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats CIC


----------



## Bunyip02

cic said:


> A great news from my side.
> I have received the GRANT today.
> 
> CHEERS


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Chaths said:


> 1 more quick Question -
> 
> I need to apply for a US PCC. Could anyone let me know the time it takes for me to get a PCC and also the process for the same. I am currently based out of Bangalore India.
> 
> Also when would be a good time to apply my application date is 29-Sep..


If you are not going to go back to USA again, then you can get the pcc straightaway. It will save you big time after CO allocation


----------



## neil_

cic said:


> A great news from my side.
> I have received the GRANT today.
> 
> CHEERS


congrats @cic


----------



## ppjagnaan

Merang said:


> Have you any news about co assigned or not?


As per DIAC's reply to my inquiry on October 6, I have been assigned a CO already...but I have never been contacted by my CO.


----------



## JohnAnton

ppjagnaan said:


> As per DIAC's reply to my inquiry on October 6, I have been assigned a CO already...but I have never been contacted by my CO.


you have agent?


----------



## neil_

ppjagnaan said:


> As per DIAC's reply to my inquiry on October 6, I have been assigned a CO already...but I have never been contacted by my CO.


since you have front-loaded meds etc, your CO may not be requiring any more info from your side and may just give you a direct grant.

Btw guys FYI my CO is from team2.


----------



## JohnAnton

team 2 works fast


----------



## neil_

JohnAnton said:


> team 2 works fast


hope they do  and hope you get a CO soon .. all the best


----------



## ppjagnaan

JohnAnton said:


> you have agent?


Nope, no agent.


----------



## ppjagnaan

neil_ said:


> since you have front-loaded meds etc, your CO may not be requiring any more info from your side and may just give you a direct grant.
> 
> Btw guys FYI my CO is from team2.


I hope so neil...i really hope so


----------



## thankyou

ppjagnaan said:


> As per DIAC's reply to my inquiry on October 6, I have been assigned a CO already...but I have never been contacted by my CO.



same here, co assigned last Sept 28 but CO has not communicated with us. Agent said we must wait as papers are being processed. Still good, its just 10 months since we lodged our applications. We'll have the golden ticket soon.


----------



## rg1prasad

Since two days there is no much response from DIAC. just only 2 CO allocations and 1 grant. Looks like DIAC is in weekend mood or its back on regular track (slow track). I wish it should not be the case. Or this silence should mean that they are working on requested docs, medicals and PCC of all those who are allocated with CO since long time and applicants should be getting grant early in the next week. And by next weekend there should be another big bunch of the CO allocations. 

G1


----------



## marc11

neil_ said:


> since you have front-loaded meds etc, your CO may not be requiring any more info from your side and may just give you a direct grant.
> 
> Btw guys FYI my CO is from team2.




This may have been discussed previously, but how do you know where your CO comes from? Out of curiosity, how many teams are there? Which are the best ones?


----------



## jonay

from the look of things..i guess the 2weeks WA sponsorship duration the supersonic processing speed of 176; if i could cough the application fee to chart a 176 visa course..i will get a grant ahead of my 175 lodged in june-11


----------



## neil_

marc11 said:


> This may have been discussed previously, but how do you know where your CO comes from? Out of curiosity, how many teams are there? Which are the best ones?


Your CO will send you an email requesting further docs, my agent received the mail from [email protected]

Not sure how many teams are there, I've heard up till team 6. It seems team 2 is pretty fast, based on experience .. my CO sent the email on 5-Oct and my agent actually forwarded it to me a week later


----------



## Flip

neil_ said:


> Your CO will send you an email requesting further docs, my agent received the mail from [email protected]
> 
> Not sure how many teams are there, I've heard up till team 6. It seems team 2 is pretty fast, based on experience .. my CO sent the email on 5-Oct and my agent actually forwarded it to me a week later


I'm in "Team 7". So there are at least 7 teams.


----------



## rg1prasad

Flip said:


> I'm in "Team 7". So there are at least 7 teams.


Hello Flip, 

You are not found in sheet, what are your timelines?

G1


----------



## Flip

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Flip,
> 
> You are not found in sheet, what are your timelines?
> 
> G1


I don't know anything about a sheet, but I'm a Nov 2010. applicant. It seems DIAC has stopped giving out visa around september 2011 for some reason. People are still getting CO's but it isn't raining visa anymore like before . Any idea why?

My history:
-10. March I left Australia, had to quit my job and leave all my stuff behind...visa ran out.
-18. March received a mysterious email that I would get assigned a case officer within 3 months.
-18. June..still no CO.
-1. Juli...I raised a PLE to ask about my status.
-5. Juli...Received an email saying that I would get assigned a CO before 30. Sept.
-2. Sept. my CO asked for additional information about my work experience. After that everything went dead silent for allmost 6 weeks. 
-11 Okt. I contacted my CO directly to ask about my status.
-12 Okt. Got an email introducing my new CO


Application : 175 || ANZSCO - Architect || COUNTRY - low risk || LODGEMENT DATE: 13 November 2010 || TEAM: team 7 || HEADING FOR: Perth, WA || MEDICALS: yes || PCC: yes || CO: yes || Visa Grant: Not Yet :ranger:


----------



## ppjagnaan

thankyou said:


> same here, co assigned last Sept 28 but CO has not communicated with us. Agent said we must wait as papers are being processed. Still good, its just 10 months since we lodged our applications. We'll have the golden ticket soon.



You also found out about your CO through PLE? Well, we have no other choice but to wait.


----------



## Merang

Hello reflex and yks where are you guys any news of co?
Any dec applicant still with no co?
Please share here


----------



## haseeb85uk

Merang said:


> Hello reflex and yks where are you guys any news of co?
> Any dec applicant still with no co?
> Please share here


merang did u get the co? what abt statue?


----------



## reflex2

No CO this week, suppose I'll just have to keep waiting.


----------



## aeon

guys what does this mean.

The department must:

make an official decision on any visa application for a valid protection visa within 90 days of the application being lodged.


----------



## Merang

haseeb85uk said:


> merang did u get the co? what abt statue?


Still no co no mail
Next week INSHALLAH


----------



## calligula

Abdelrahman said:


> TEAM 6 is the worst


do u know about this officer(mr henderson)? please give me hint. he is my officer too


----------



## Artemisa

So sad Aeon hasn't got his visa yet


----------



## Suhel

*Medicals & Evidence of English language ability*

Hi Artemisa ,

Congratulations on getting your Grant letter , Can you please clarify my doubt on medicals

My medicals show the following status in the "Application status page" , does this mean my Medicals have been finailised 

10/10/2011 Health requirements finalised Message 
06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
06/10/2011 HIV blood test referred Message 

But in the "Document check list page" is still showing as required 

xx/12/2010 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Required Message 
xx/12/2010Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian Required Message

Just wondering if my medicals have been finalised but not updated in the document checklist page ?

Secondly our case officer has not accepted the "University Transcript " of my wife as proof of Evidence of English language . Though the University Transript clearly states that 4 years of engineering degree course and examination was conducted in English language.

Now we have been asked to get "Evidence of English language ability " from university in a certifcate format . Hopefully we would be submitting this by next week.

Thank you 

Regards
Suhel


----------



## rg1prasad

Suhel said:


> Hi Artemisa ,
> 
> Congratulations on getting your Grant letter , Can you please clarify my doubt on medicals
> 
> My medicals show the following status in the "Application status page" , does this mean my Medicals have been finailised
> 
> 10/10/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
> 06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/10/2011 HIV blood test referred Message
> 
> But in the "Document check list page" is still showing as required
> 
> xx/12/2010 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Required Message
> xx/12/2010Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian Required Message
> 
> Just wondering if my medicals have been finalised but not updated in the document checklist page ?
> 
> Secondly our case officer has not accepted the "University Transcript " of my wife as proof of Evidence of English language . Though the University Transript clearly states that 4 years of engineering degree course and examination was conducted in English language.
> 
> Now we have been asked to get "Evidence of English language ability " from university in a certifcate format . Hopefully we would be submitting this by next week.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


Hi Suhel,

So what is that you are going to submit as "Evidence of English Language Ability"?

Is it IELTS or Medium of Instruction letter from university?

G1


----------



## Suhel

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Suhel,
> 
> So what is that you are going to submit as "Evidence of English Language Ability"?
> 
> Is it IELTS or Medium of Instruction letter from university?
> 
> G1


Hi rg1prasad ,

Now going back to IELTS will take lot of time . So we have decided to approach my wife's university for letter .

Regards
Suhel


----------



## rg1prasad

Suhel said:


> Hi rg1prasad ,
> 
> Now going back to IELTS will take lot of time . So we have decided to approach my wife's university for letter .
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


Well it should work. Even the same with my wife as well... Just added the Medium of instruction from college and university as well for safe side... Once we get a CO then we will come to know whether my wife needs to take IELTS or not... depends on CO. Hope your application will get through without IELTS... it will give moral support for me.

G1


----------



## krishz

Hi guys,

Hearty congratz for those who received grants and CO allocation....

Still no improvement from my side.......

Don't know what is happening there...

Day by day getting worried and scared.....

Just beliving in god and still waiting.....


----------



## ppjagnaan

aeon said:


> guys what does this mean.
> 
> The department must:
> 
> make an official decision on any visa application for a valid protection visa within 90 days of the application being lodged.


That's for asylum seekers/refugees. Refugees apply for protection visa as they are unable/unwilling to go back to their home countries (e.g. war-torn countries). That provision is not applicable to other types of visas, only for refugees.


----------



## aeon

yah no grant still... waiting... but will be soon i feel.


----------



## Artemisa

Suhel said:


> Hi Artemisa ,
> 
> Congratulations on getting your Grant letter , Can you please clarify my doubt on medicals
> 
> My medicals show the following status in the "Application status page" , does this mean my Medicals have been finailised
> 
> 10/10/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
> 06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/10/2011 HIV blood test referred Message
> 
> But in the "Document check list page" is still showing as required
> 
> xx/12/2010 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Required Message
> xx/12/2010Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian Required Message
> 
> Just wondering if my medicals have been finalised but not updated in the document checklist page ?


Well, looks like the 'Document checklist' is updated by the CO, and the status page by the HOC. So, your exams were cleared by HOC, but the CO didn't look the forms. 



Suhel said:


> Secondly our case officer has not accepted the "University Transcript " of my wife as proof of Evidence of English language . Though the University Transript clearly states that 4 years of engineering degree course and examination was conducted in English language.
> 
> Now we have been asked to get "Evidence of English language ability " from university in a certifcate format . Hopefully we would be submitting this by next week.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


I have no idea about it, because we did the IELTS.


----------



## Artemisa

One more thing, even if your exams are finalised, it doesn't means you were approved (the HOC doesn't tell). Sometimes the CO asks more exams.


----------



## Artemisa

Oh, I've updated my post talking about 'status':

Cangurus Albinos: Status changes - tutorial

Now it has all the status since the beginning until the visa granted.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Can you provide your timelines. I also sent a "private message" to you - could you please reply..
> 
> My Timelines:
> 
> DIAC Application = June 25, 2009 | CO Allocated = April 2011 | Medicals Completed = August 2011 | PCC = Awaiting PCC |Case finazation - God or someone in same boat as me can throw some light????...



-------------------
UPDATE from my side:
DIAC Application = June 25, 2009 | CO Allocated = April 2011 | Medicals Completed = August 2011 | PCC = 17 OCTOBER

NOW all documents requested by DIAC is given to them. What could be the next step...?


----------



## Maz25

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> -------------------
> UPDATE from my side:
> DIAC Application = June 25, 2009 | CO Allocated = April 2011 | Medicals Completed = August 2011 | PCC = 17 OCTOBER
> 
> NOW all documents requested by DIAC is given to them. What could be the next step...?


DIAC will assess your case based on the information provided and provided that all visa requirements have been met, then your case officer will issue your grant. All you can do at this stage is wait to hear back from your case officer.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

Maz25 said:


> DIAC will assess your case based on the information provided and provided that all visa requirements have been met, then your case officer will issue your grant. All you can do at this stage is wait to hear back from your case officer.


Great. I just now got this email from my agent:

Please be advised that I have forwarded the PCC certificates to DIAC.

My Question to the fellow members:

After sumbitting the medicals/PCC - what is the normal turnaround from Case officer with his/her decision?

Thanks a lot with your response/support - keep everyone encouraged/motivated!


----------



## Maz25

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Great. I just now got this email from my agent:
> 
> Please be advised that I have forwarded the PCC certificates to DIAC.
> 
> My Question to the fellow members:
> 
> After sumbitting the medicals/PCC - what is the normal turnaround from Case officer with his/her decision?
> 
> Thanks a lot with your response/support - keep everyone encouraged/motivated!


It can take a few days to a few weeks to receive your grant. Some members on the forum have received their grants within 48 hours whilst others have had to wait for a few weeks before the grant is issued - it all depends on the CO assigned to your case - they all work at different speeds unfortunately.

On the upside, you are in the final stages and I'm sure that your grant will come through shortly - have faith.


----------



## JohnAnton

another week ahead.

Let's hope this one will be a good one.


----------



## Maz25

JohnAnton said:


> another week ahead.
> 
> Let's hope this one will be a good one.


I hope so too. I'm a March applicant and hoping that I'll end 2011 with my PR visa in hand. I have moved to Oz already on a 457 visa but it would be good to know that I can stay here indefinitely and turn it into my home.

Good luck to all those still waiting for our PR visa.


----------



## guy22

Maz25 said:


> I hope so too. I'm a March applicant and hoping that I'll end 2011 with my PR visa in hand. I have moved to Oz already on a 457 visa but it would be good to know that I can stay here indefinitely and turn it into my home.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting for our PR visa.


I think March applicants should be getting COs within the next month (November)
However xmas is approaching, DIAC officiers may just slack off and start enjoying the Australian summer? :confused2::violin:


----------



## rg1prasad

And till now there is no response from everyone... DIAC and applicants too...


----------



## Chaths

*Thanks*

Thanks....Yeah checking daily might not be a good idea....





rg1prasad said:


> Its too early for you. I suggest you to not look for any updates from now, just look come back after 3 months and check the status because you might end up with frustration, you might loose patience... incase if you feel more anxious then just have a look once in a fortnight till 2 to 3 months.
> 
> Ofcourse its just a suggestion.
> 
> Jeevan


----------



## Chaths

Ya, am not planning to go back......Thought shall apply for PCC in JAN and not right now considering that u need to travel within a year of PCC




Achilles said:


> If you are not going to go back to USA again, then you can get the pcc straightaway. It will save you big time after CO allocation


----------



## Auriko1976

rg1prasad said:


> And till now there is no response from everyone... DIAC and applicants too...


Hi Rg1,

Just to refer to the attached list and noticed that there are some people did not get CO under Relative sponsor ;

Wanna know their status  so we can count day by day...

But not sure are they still active members and update to the list....hopefully they will back to update and let us know their status as well...

Below just noticed and wanna know how are they ??

1) Bhakti ( Application: Jan 2011)
2) samk6 ( Application: Feb 2011)
3) weeras ( Application: Feb 2011)
4) Follow by you ( Application: Mar 2011)
5) annever ( Application: Mar 2011)
6) emcee0718 ( Application: Apr 2011)
7) haseeb85uk ( Application: Apr 2011)
8) I am here Auriko1976 ( Application: May 2011)
9) MASVIRK ( Application: May 2011)

Wish you get soonest..

Coming 21-Oct-2011 (hope to see updated by DIAC's page with till "March2011") 

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## Auriko1976

Artemisa said:


> Oh, I've updated my post talking about 'status':
> 
> Cangurus Albinos: Status changes - tutorial
> 
> Now it has all the status since the beginning until the visa granted.


Hi Artemisa,

Thanks a lot for sharing the approval look like and sharing the status by step by step..... It's excited to see change and change step by step..

This is very useful for all of us who still waiting to have CO and Visa grant.

This is what we are expecting to see as well.

Very appreciate for your time to do and take time to do step by step...

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## Isagani

I just want to let you all know that we received our grant TODAY (V175 Developer/Programmer)  We've been assigned a CO last Aug 30. I've lodged my application Oct 21 of last year. We are very happy today as I just finished my birthday last week and it is really a perfect present.

Thank you for this helpful forum and wishing you all the best.. !


----------



## Auriko1976

guy22 said:


> I think March applicants should be getting COs within the next month (November)
> However xmas is approaching, DIAC officiers may just slack off and start enjoying the Australian summer? :confused2::violin:


yes....

normally they took long holiday and hopefully they can speed up before Dec....

now they started to have holiday mood and happiness of long rest ahead...hopefully now they are in happy mood and send Grant to most of us....

DIAC fortnightly updated is each updating frequency look like one month by one month.... This is which link to State Sponsored applicant (Priority 3) to have approved first before Priority 4....


----------



## Auriko1976

Isagani said:


> I just want to let you all know that we received our grant TODAY (V175 Developer/Programmer)  We've been assigned a CO last Aug 30. I've lodged my application Oct 21 of last year. We are very happy today as I just finished my birthday last week and it is really a perfect present.
> 
> Thank you for this helpful forum and wishing you all the best.. !


Congratulations to Isagani....:clap2::clap2::clap2:

So Glad to hear that....


----------



## rg1prasad

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Rg1,
> 
> Just to refer to the attached list and noticed that there are some people did not get CO under Relative sponsor ;
> 
> Wanna know their status  so we can count day by day...
> 
> But not sure are they still active members and update to the list....hopefully they will back to update and let us know their status as well...
> 
> Below just noticed and wanna know how are they ??
> 
> 1) Bhakti ( Application: Jan 2011)
> 2) samk6 ( Application: Feb 2011)
> 3) weeras ( Application: Feb 2011)
> 4) Follow by you ( Application: Mar 2011)
> 5) annever ( Application: Mar 2011)
> 6) emcee0718 ( Application: Apr 2011)
> 7) haseeb85uk ( Application: Apr 2011)
> 8) I am here Auriko1976 ( Application: May 2011)
> 9) MASVIRK ( Application: May 2011)
> 
> Wish you get soonest..
> 
> Coming 21-Oct-2011 (hope to see updated by DIAC's page with till "March2011")
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


Hi Auriko,

I think Sa,k6 has got CO, he/she didnot express that in this forum but in other forum he expressed it. Dont know much about Bhakti and weeras...

G1


----------



## statue

I sent a PLE 2 days back because I heard nothing from DIAC. Today I received a reply which confirmed that I have been assigned a CO. However, all the documents are still 'required' and nothing has changed on my 'Check Progress' page.


----------



## guy22

Have not seen an update on the P3 spreadsheet recently, we need more Feb/Mar news


----------



## rg1prasad

Isagani said:


> I just want to let you all know that we received our grant TODAY (V175 Developer/Programmer)  We've been assigned a CO last Aug 30. I've lodged my application Oct 21 of last year. We are very happy today as I just finished my birthday last week and it is really a perfect present.
> 
> Thank you for this helpful forum and wishing you all the best.. !


Hi Sangani

Congratulations for the grant. Whay made DIAC to take decision so late? its nearly 75 since you got a CO, Why is it so? Share your experience 

G1


----------



## Suhel

*Congratulations Isagani....*



Isagani said:


> I just want to let you all know that we received our grant TODAY (V175 Developer/Programmer)  We've been assigned a CO last Aug 30. I've lodged my application Oct 21 of last year. We are very happy today as I just finished my birthday last week and it is really a perfect present.
> 
> Thank you for this helpful forum and wishing you all the best.. !


Congratulations Isagani....:clap2: :clap2::clap2:

We are sitting figers crossed waiting for Grant :ranger:


----------



## Suhel

Artemisa said:


> One more thing, even if your exams are finalised, it doesn't means you were approved (the HOC doesn't tell). Sometimes the CO asks more exams.


Thank you Artemisa for the information.

Let’s see what destiny has stored for us :ranger:


----------



## JohnAnton

guy22 said:


> Have not seen an update on the P3 spreadsheet recently, we need more Feb/Mar news


I hope I can be the bearer of it this week with a CO allocation :ranger:


----------



## neil_

Isagani said:


> I just want to let you all know that we received our grant TODAY (V175 Developer/Programmer)  We've been assigned a CO last Aug 30. I've lodged my application Oct 21 of last year. We are very happy today as I just finished my birthday last week and it is really a perfect present.
> 
> Thank you for this helpful forum and wishing you all the best.. !


many Congratulations! :clap2: all the best for your future in OZ


----------



## statue

statue said:


> I sent a PLE 2 days back because I heard nothing from DIAC. Today I received a reply which confirmed that I have been assigned a CO. However, all the documents are still 'required' and nothing has changed on my 'Check Progress' page.


Voddy can you please update my status in the spreadsheet? Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnAnton

i gues no CO allocation today


----------



## statue

JohnAnton said:


> i gues no CO allocation today


I have been confirmed today by the DIAC that I have been assigned a CO


----------



## tanhum

Congrats Isagani for your grant and Statue for CO allocation. 
Was hoping for more good news.. but looks like that is it for today..


----------



## Merang

*A.alaikum bro good luck*



statue said:


> I sent a PLE 2 days back because I heard nothing from DIAC. Today I received a reply which confirmed that I have been assigned a CO. However, all the documents are still 'required' and nothing has changed on my 'Check Progress' page.


Hope fully I will get a co soon as well
Pray for me as well plz


----------



## statue

Merang said:


> Hope fully I will get a co soon as well
> Pray for me as well plz


I am sure Merang you will get a CO very soon InshaAllah.


----------



## rg1prasad

Can anyone guess why DIAC is going slow?


----------



## Artemisa

Statue and Isagani, I've updated the spreadsheet. 

Congrats


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jeevan,

Guesses...

They forgot to process some DEC 2010 applicants , and now processing
OR
May be some Technical or Rules problem.
OR
They are processing applicants who got CO in Jan,Feb for Visa Grant.

Hope this week you get CO ,Best Luck.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



rg1prasad said:


> Can anyone guess why DIAC is going slow?


----------



## rg1prasad

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Jeevan,
> 
> Guesses...
> 
> They forgot to process some DEC 2010 applicants , and now processing
> OR
> May be some Technical or Rules problem.
> OR
> They are processing applicants who got CO in Jan,Feb for Visa Grant.
> 
> Hope this week you get CO ,Best Luck.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel



Hi Rakesh

seems to be very good guess...

If dec applicants are getting CO then they might have made some buzz in the forum by now..

If technical problems or Rules problem , then we should be careful and hope we are lucky enough

If they are working on Jan and Feb applicants then i am happy.


Thanks for your wishes Rakesh. 

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

^ my agent said they are now working on feb2011


----------



## raw007

Artemisa said:


> Statue and Isagani, I've updated the spreadsheet.
> 
> Congrats


I too have been allocated a co.But no contact yet.Raised a PLE to confirm on oct 10


----------



## rg1prasad

raw007 said:


> I too have been allocated a co.But no contact yet.Raised a PLE to confirm on oct 10


Happy for you... atleast you got a CO...


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> ^ my agent said they are now working on feb2011


On what basis he is saying that?


----------



## botero82

Isagani said:


> I just want to let you all know that we received our grant TODAY (V175 Developer/Programmer)  We've been assigned a CO last Aug 30. I've lodged my application Oct 21 of last year. We are very happy today as I just finished my birthday last week and it is really a perfect present.
> 
> Thank you for this helpful forum and wishing you all the best.. !


Congrats!


----------



## botero82

statue said:


> I sent a PLE 2 days back because I heard nothing from DIAC. Today I received a reply which confirmed that I have been assigned a CO. However, all the documents are still 'required' and nothing has changed on my 'Check Progress' page.


Congrats Statue, be patiente you'll receve your grant soon!


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> On what basis he is saying that?


i did not further inquire on the basis but it may be based on:

1. the actual movements of the application they are handling
2. agent insider information that only they have access too.

I've inquired with the principal agent so i have confidence i his statement 
and he further added that november will most like by the month for march applicants... though this is obvious in this forum


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> i did not further inquire on the basis but it may be based on:
> 
> 1. the actual movements of the application they are handling
> 2. agent insider information that only they have access too.
> 
> I've inquired with the principal agent so i have confidence i his statement
> and he further added that november will most like by the month for march applicants... though this is obvious in this forum


Why I asked because, at this point I cant take a statment said by anyone which is not true... or statement which is said by experience, becoz DIAC is behaving unusual.

G1


----------



## tare

Guys 
my job verification was done 27 SEPTEMBER. Still no change on my visa status after that. they asked my joining, resignation date, salary etc to the HR. My comany HR told me he told the exact dates. but i m confused whether he told the exact dates or not coz after that a long time but no change in my work experience status.


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Why I asked because, at this point I cant take a statment said by anyone which is not true... or statement which is said by experience, becoz DIAC is behaving unusual.
> 
> G1


I forgot to mention that part. I told my agent that I wont use the information as basis for making hasty decisions as I know diac is often unpredictable... I just want to know his opinion.


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> I forgot to mention that part. I told my agent that I wont use the information as basis for making hasty decisions as I know diac is often unpredictable... I just want to know his opinion.


By the way DIAC worked in the last week i thought we will have CO's by this week, but see how silently it is behaving this week, isn't it teasing us?

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> By the way DIAC worked in the last week i thought we will have CO's by this week, but see how silently it is behaving this week, isn't it teasing us?
> 
> G1


I think something is slowing them down. maybe they underestimated the time and manpower they need to finish the backlog and now are trying to update the backlog to the current processing by allocating more resources to it.., just a wild gues. we can never know with diac unless we know someone who works there.


----------



## Auriko1976

JohnAnton said:


> I think something is slowing them down. maybe they underestimated the time and manpower they need to finish the backlog and now are trying to update the backlog to the current processing by allocating more resources to it.., just a wild gues. we can never know with diac unless we know someone who works there.


Hi guys,,,

Hope you all from March applicants, update by this week DIAC on 21-Oct-2011 (Friday)... wish you all have CO.....

And April applicants group on another week, 04-Nov-2011....

Then after that week,,my turn May applicants on 18-Nov-2011.....


Auriko


----------



## Artemisa

raw007 said:


> I too have been allocated a co.But no contact yet.Raised a PLE to confirm on oct 10


Should I put today? Oct 10? Oct 12?


----------



## voddy

Artemisa said:


> Statue and Isagani, I've updated the spreadsheet.
> 
> Congrats


congratulations !


----------



## voddy

Hi,
I have removed my baby from my passport and taken a new passport for him. Do I need to inform DIAC? or would this be a problem?


----------



## Diana1375

voddy said:


> Hi,
> I have removed my baby from my passport and taken a new passport for him. Do I need to inform DIAC? or would this be a problem?


Upload Form 929 from DIAC website.


----------



## statue

botero82 said:


> Congrats Statue, be patiente you'll receve your grant soon!


Thanks botero82, but being a Pakistani applicant the grant is still far away due to lengthy background checks, however, at least the process has started.


----------



## yks

Hello Everyone.

A week agao I phoned Immi and they informed me that i was allocated a case officer on 4/oct/2011.

Yesterday in the oline status, most of the documents have turned to MET status.

Also As me and my wife god blessed with a baby boy 3 weeks agao,

CO has requested Birth certificate , medicals,and passport for the Baby to include baby on the application.
:clap2:

my Timelines:
Application Date : 30-December-2010
category : 175 
ANZSCO : Analyst Programmer.
CO allocated : 04-Oct 2011


Also to let you know one of my frend who applied late FEB 2011, even she has a CO allocated and most of her documents are in MET status as well.
(Just in case f this info gives few of you a bit of hope and Joy)


----------



## weeras

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Auriko,
> 
> I think Sa,k6 has got CO, he/she didnot express that in this forum but in other forum he expressed it. Dont know much about Bhakti and weeras...
> 
> G1



Hi Auriko & rg1prasad,

No CO allocation yet for me.
Raised a PLE couple of days ago, but they only said that i have not been allocated to a CO yet.


----------



## rg1prasad

weeras said:


> Hi Auriko & rg1prasad,
> 
> No CO allocation yet for me.
> Raised a PLE couple of days ago, but they only said that i have not been allocated to a CO yet.



Hi Weeras, 

That is expected answer as you are feb applicants. PLE will work for Dec or Early January applicants. So dont be disappointed for the response. You are almost there... so be patient... Good Luck. 

G1


----------



## zullin

Hi! My husband is the main applicant. We used an agent and funny thing is the told us to apply by paper instead of online - very old school.

Anyways, I have been stalking this forum and DIAC for any updates. That gave us a lot of hope as with paper application, you cannot check your status online. It's more of wait and see.

Congratulations to all who has been allocated with CO.


Visa 176 Family sponsored - Paper application - Lodged 23 March 2011


----------



## rg1prasad

zullin said:


> Hi! My husband is the main applicant. We used an agent and funny thing is the told us to apply by paper instead of online - very old school.
> 
> Anyways, I have been stalking this forum and DIAC for any updates. That gave us a lot of hope as with paper application, you cannot check your status online. It's more of wait and see.
> 
> Congratulations to all who has been allocated with CO.
> 
> 
> Visa 176 Family sponsored - Paper application - Lodged 23 March 2011


welcome

Currently feb, march and april applicants are finding their luck... please join us. 

G1


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi All,

DAIC has processed following No of ICT Applicants before 1-Jan-2011

ANZSCO
Code No Of Applicant
261111 105
261112 85
261311 97
261312 169
261313 173
263311 36
263312 30
=====================
After 1 Jan 2011 , Data up to 12-May-2011 ->

ANZSCO
Code No Of Applicant
261111 150
261112 102
261311 102
261312 209
261313 214
263311 37
263312 32
====================
Month Wise ICT Applications after 1st Jan 2011, up to 12-May-2011
Year Month	Code No Of Applicant
2011 - Jan	261111 24
2011 - Jan	261112 13
2011 - Jan	261311 13
2011 - Jan	261312 27
2011 - Jan	261313 24
2011 - Jan	263311 7
2011 - Jan	263312 16

2011 - Feb	261111 23
2011 - Feb	261112 14
2011 - Feb	261311 16
2011 - Feb	261312 28
2011 - Feb	261313 33
2011 - Feb	263311 1
2011 - Feb	263312 2

2011 - Mar	261111 49
2011 - Mar	261112 27
2011 - Mar	261311 27
2011 - Mar	261312 63
2011 - Mar	261313 55
2011 - Mar	263311 13
2011 - Mar	263312 7

2011 - Apr	261111 41
2011 - Apr	261112 35
2011 - Apr	261311 31
2011 - Apr	261312 63
2011 - Apr	261313 73
2011 - Apr	263311 14
2011 - Apr	263312 6

2011 - May	261111 13
2011 - May	261112 13
2011 - May	261311 15
2011 - May	261312 28
2011 - May	261313 29
2011 - May	263311 2
2011 - May	263312 1
=============
i found this xls sheet data from blog which was done by old buddy Ausimmi.He searched - SMD (Skill Matching Database) and took a few statistics from there.

FYI:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...riority-4-applicants-club-811.html#post620466

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## teqkillah

Priority 5 get ready!!!!!


----------



## rg1prasad

teqkillah said:


> Priority 5 get ready!!!!!


Why are you saying that? When will Priority 5 applicants will get CO? Is it after finishing priority 4 applicantions or before? if before, till what date priority 4 applicants are considered ?

G1


----------



## teqkillah

rg1prasad said:


> Why are you saying that? When will Priority 5 applicants will get CO? Is it after finishing priority 4 applicantions or before? if before, till what date priority 4 applicants are considered ?
> 
> G1


Hey Dude its just an expression. Its a form of Moral Boost for the rest of the guys who are in P5 and are now loosing hope.

I cant say when..... But the phasing in P4 now is so quick.


----------



## yc86

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi guys,,,
> 
> Hope you all from March applicants, update by this week DIAC on 21-Oct-2011 (Friday)... wish you all have CO.....
> 
> And April applicants group on another week, 04-Nov-2011....
> 
> Then after that week,,my turn May applicants on 18-Nov-2011.....
> 
> 
> Auriko


hi.. fellow applicant from singapore~

that certainly is very optimistic.. 

my application date was the last day of march.. darn. i stopped following this thread for the past couple of weeks but now seeing the updates (though not as quick as i would have thought), i'm all excited again. :clap2:


----------



## jonay

come to think of it..with state sponsorship 176 applicants in cat 3 means all 176 applicants even those applying as i type this will be processed ahead of us, irrespective of what stage of processing a cat 4 application may have reached it will have to be halted for new 176 applications to be finalised first..(CO or not)

it is to be expected that with the 1 july 2011 changes which require higher scores in english and gives no point for relative sponsorship, more applicants will have no choice but to resort to the subclass 176 just to make the cut. those who even can meet the pass mark without state sponsorship may yet still be lured to make 176 applications due to its short timelime (average 3months)..the stampede for 176 wont be in our interest one bit.

i believe this explains the sporadic grants, CO allocations and delays in decision for some 175 applicants that are still hanging on the edge of final decisions.

i'm not preaching doom, just trying to make some realistic deductions..

lets hope events work in our favour


----------



## Merang

Hi all I raised PLE 2 days ago and I got this reply from diac I can't understand what does it mean do I got a co or not no clear answer from them any body got the same reply from diac for PLE for co.
"
Your enquiry has been referred to the area processing your visa application for your case officer's attention. You will receive a response shortly.

We appreciate your patience


----------



## Merang

Hi all I raised PLE 2 days ago and I got this reply from diac I can't understand what does it mean do I got a co or not no clear answer from them any body got the same reply from diac for PLE for co.
"
Your enquiry has been referred to the area processing your visa application for your case officer's attention. You will receive a response shortly.

We appreciate your patience


----------



## rg1prasad

Merang said:


> Hi all I raised PLE 2 days ago and I got this reply from diac I can't understand what does it mean do I got a co or not no clear answer from them any body got the same reply from diac for PLE for co.
> "
> Your enquiry has been referred to the area processing your visa application for your case officer's attention. You will receive a response shortly.
> 
> We appreciate your patience


what i understood between the lines is that, you have been alloted a CO and since you have not been contacted till now, the DIAC has responsded that the DIAC will refer to your CO regarding the PLE and the CO will be contact you shortly. 

Generally when CO is allotted he should be mailing you to intimate that he is your CO and will be contact if anything required. This didnot happen in your case, though you got a CO, may be he forgot to message you and he might be processing your application for further security checks which happens usually for Pakisthan applicants.

This is the major difference between CO allotted and CO contacted in the fortnight update...

So congratulations for the CO and he will contact you soon.

g1


----------



## raw007

Artemisa said:


> Should I put today? Oct 10? Oct 12?


OCT 10 should be ok.


----------



## neil_

zullin said:


> Hi! My husband is the main applicant. We used an agent and funny thing is the told us to apply by paper instead of online - very old school.
> 
> Anyways, I have been stalking this forum and DIAC for any updates. That gave us a lot of hope as with paper application, you cannot check your status online. It's more of wait and see.
> 
> Congratulations to all who has been allocated with CO.
> 
> 
> Visa 176 Family sponsored - Paper application - Lodged 23 March 2011


welcome to the forum zullin!

since you're paper-based, keep pressing your agent to know the status of your appln. cos once you're allocated a CO and he/she sends an email requesting further docs, you need to respond within 28 days .. some agents (like mine) get complacent and sit tight on the email and you end up losing time

all the best.


----------



## Merang

rg1prasad said:


> what i understood between the lines is that, you have been alloted a CO and since you have not been contacted till now, the DIAC has responsded that the DIAC will refer to your CO regarding the PLE and the CO will be contact you shortly.
> 
> Generally when CO is allotted he should be mailing you to intimate that he is your CO and will be contact if anything required. This didnot happen in your case, though you got a CO, may be he forgot to message you and he might be processing your application for further security checks which happens usually for Pakisthan applicants.
> 
> This is the major difference between CO allotted and CO contacted in the fortnight update...
> 
> So congratulations for the CO and he will contact you soon.
> 
> g1


Thanks for your breef answer 
I think same way
Good luck for alls


----------



## phone

*Got straight Grant*

Hi All,

I am a silent follower of this forum. I want to share a happy news from my side that yesterday I got straight pre grant e-Mail. Please find my details as below:

Lodgement Date : 8th April, 2011
ANZSCO Code - 261313(Software Engineer)
Visa Type - 175 (Paper Based)
Originally From - India
Current Location - Australia (Working for an Indian MNC on 457)
Meds & PCC front loaded - Yes.
Date CO assigned and Visa granted - 18th Oct, 2011

If needed please update the details in spreadsheet.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## guy22

phone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent follower of this forum. I want to share a happy news from my side that yesterday I got straight pre grant e-Mail. Please find my details as below:
> 
> Lodgement Date : 8th April, 2011
> ANZSCO Code - 261313(Software Engineer)
> Visa Type - 175 (Paper Based)
> Originally From - India
> Current Location - Australia (Working for an Indian MNC on 457)
> Meds & PCC front loaded - Yes.
> Date CO assigned and Visa granted - 18th Oct, 2011
> 
> If needed please update the details in spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Grats!! Oh Gosh your update made me so happy, another Aprial applicant :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rajeshv

phone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent follower of this forum. I want to share a happy news from my side that yesterday I got straight pre grant e-Mail. Please find my details as below:
> 
> Lodgement Date : 8th April, 2011
> ANZSCO Code - 261313(Software Engineer)
> Visa Type - 175 (Paper Based)
> Originally From - India
> Current Location - Australia (Working for an Indian MNC on 457)
> Meds & PCC front loaded - Yes.
> Date CO assigned and Visa granted - 18th Oct, 2011
> 
> If needed please update the details in spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


That's a great news - where are you heading to get your grant done?


----------



## phone

rajeshv said:


> That's a great news - where are you heading to get your grant done?


I am planning to go to United states - West coast. So need to check where is the consulate near to LA.


----------



## rajeshv

phone said:


> I am planning to go to United states - West coast. So need to check where is the consulate near to LA.


Excellent - a quick question - have you been asked to provide your itinerary of the travel in next 28 days or travel outside Australia in 28 days?


----------



## phone

rajeshv said:


> Excellent - a quick question - have you been asked to provide your itinerary of the travel in next 28 days or travel outside Australia in 28 days?


They asked to reply to that mail in 28 days....Just we need to provide itenary.


----------



## botero82

phone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent follower of this forum. I want to share a happy news from my side that yesterday I got straight pre grant e-Mail. Please find my details as below:
> 
> Lodgement Date : 8th April, 2011
> ANZSCO Code - 261313(Software Engineer)
> Visa Type - 175 (Paper Based)
> Originally From - India
> Current Location - Australia (Working for an Indian MNC on 457)
> Meds & PCC front loaded - Yes.
> Date CO assigned and Visa granted - 18th Oct, 2011
> 
> If needed please update the details in spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


congrats phone!


----------



## drags

*Congrats*

Cograts Phone !!

Excited to see April applicants getting Visas now.

I am too in Australia and did an application on 27th April.


----------



## JohnAnton

news from other forum

someone who applied 176 in Feb 2, 2011 got direct grant.


----------



## JohnAnton

samk6 got visa grant now


----------



## neil_

JohnAnton said:


> news from other forum
> 
> someone who applied 176 in Feb 2, 2011 got direct grant.


John, while you're waiting for CO why not get your PCC done?

It might be a good idea for March/April applicants who haven't done meds/pcc to go ahead and do it so that CO might then give a direct grant.


----------



## JohnAnton

I've done my police checks and are now with my agents.

As for the meds, I've inquired about doing them now but my agent does not want to.

She said that its better to wait for the CO's advice to have one.


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats Phone....

Feb and April applications are going fine. What about march? It looks like all those who are currently present are getting grants little quicker... just a guess

G1


----------



## phone

JohnAnton said:


> samk6 got visa grant now


Hi,

Is anyone know where can I get stamped in USA.


----------



## tanhum

JohnAnton said:


> I've done my police checks and are now with my agents.
> 
> As for the meds, I've inquired about doing them now but my agent does not want to.
> 
> She said that its better to wait for the CO's advice to have one.


Do you know specifically why? I was planning to get the PCC and medicals done once the CO allocation is nearing my turn.. In case the CO wants any more checks he will advice else we can be ready with whatever we can. If the case is 100% it would be easy on the CO as well and he/she can just give a direct grant. isnt it?


----------



## JohnAnton

tanhum said:


> Do you know specifically why? I was planning to get the PCC and medicals done once the CO allocation is nearing my turn.. In case the CO wants any more checks he will advice else we can be ready with whatever we can. If the case is 100% it would be easy on the CO as well and he/she can just give a direct grant. isnt it?


she said that meds are only valid for 6 months (or at least in my country)


----------



## JohnAnton

phone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone know where can I get stamped in USA.


I dont know.

But just a gues, the australian embassy?


----------



## JohnAnton

The next update is due this friday Oct 21, 2011.

But chances are, it will be released next week . . . diac style.


----------



## JohnAnton

april 2011 applicatn got CO today from other forum


----------



## JohnAnton

seems like CO's doing IT related occupations work faster.


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> seems like CO's doing IT related occupations work faster.


No that's not the case John


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> No that's not the case John


maybe a lot of applicants have IT related occupations


----------



## rg1prasad

Till now I didn't understand why the application lodgement date has changed for few of the applicants. previously it was 8th march for me but sometime back they changed to 7th march...

Do anyone of you know it?

G1


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> maybe a lot of applicants have IT related occupations


Yes that's what I was thinking, IT have a higher percentage of applicants.


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Till now I didn't understand why the application lodgement date has changed for few of the applicants. previously it was 8th march for me but sometime back they changed to 7th march...
> 
> Do anyone of you know it?
> 
> G1


mine has also changed. It used to be March 10, now its the 9th.

Im not complaining though. I figured someone must have corrected our files.


Anyway, Marchians seem to be skipped like the way decemberians where skipped 

and processing jumped to Jan-feb2011 applicants :confused2:


----------



## rg1prasad

Since 12 th October 2011, there isn't a single CO allocation in our forum... I am bit worried now


----------



## Merang

Bro pls update
In spread sheet 
Reflex, yks and merang have co now just put 17th oct for all of us as co assign date thanks


----------



## rg1prasad

Merang said:


> Bro pls update
> In spread sheet
> Reflex, yks and merang have co now just put 17th oct for all of us as co assign date thanks



How did you get reply? Did CO contacted you? At what time you got to know? i was wondering when to check for the mail/message from DIAC? Even now also I am checking for message? 

Usually at what time in a day we can expect a message from DIAC? As I am in india, max till 2 pm I will wait, but lot of updations are given after 5 pm in the forum...

G1


----------



## reflex2

I don't have a CO yet.


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> How did you get reply? Did CO contacted you? At what time you got to know? i was wondering when to check for the mail/message from DIAC? Even now also I am checking for message?
> 
> Usually at what time in a day we can expect a message from DIAC? As I am in india, max till 2 pm I will wait, but lot of updations are given after 5 pm in the forum...
> 
> G1


Adelaide and Hyderabad are 5 hours apart. so typically before 12 you should receive the communication from your officer. if not, next day...


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> seems like CO's doing IT related occupations work faster.


I'm not from IT. I've got a CO as you might already know.


----------



## rush2syed

*Do medicals expiry date too affect initial enty date?*

Hi All,

Like many, I've been a silent follower of this forum, and my timelines are as follows.

DIAC Application date : 31-May-2011, Online
Occupation : 261313 Software Engineer
Agent used : Yes
IELTS : Overall 8.5(Dont think it matters, but since somebody was speculating that it does)
Medicals : Frontloaded, finalized
PCC : frontloaded

I have a question.

Medicals for me and by baby daughter were finalized within a months time from submission (in July), while medicals for my wife were referred for further tests. These further tests took around 3 months to get processed (some sputum based culture tests), the results were all eventually negative. Though the status page still shows as the further tests have been referred, on calling DIAC today, I was told that they have been finalized but with limited validity i.e. till March 2012.

My question now is, say, god willing, I get a grant by this year end, will my wifes shortened medicals validity (Mar 2012) affect the initial entry date ?
PCC's, my daughter's and my medicals are valid till Jul 2012.

Any body any idea ?


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Guys,

I found from one thread that guy has submitted "School leaving certificate" as Birth Date proof.
Now CO is asking for "Birth Certificate".

same case is with me but I don't have it. may be many other people don't have it.
I am 176 ,family sponsored (No CO yet) My AUS Citizen brother doesn't have "Birth Certificate too".

I like to know , is any body faced same thing ?

*is "Birth Certificate" Compulsory ?*

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## zullin

Hi! Neil,

Thank you. I do not want to get too excited so I'm going to wait for early November and check. It will be a great anniversary present if we get CO in November.




neil_ said:


> welcome to the forum zullin!
> 
> since you're paper-based, keep pressing your agent to know the status of your appln. cos once you're allocated a CO and he/she sends an email requesting further docs, you need to respond within 28 days .. some agents (like mine) get complacent and sit tight on the email and you end up losing time
> 
> all the best.


----------



## botero82

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I found from one thread that guy has submitted "School leaving certificate" as Birth Date proof.
> Now CO is asking for "Birth Certificate".
> 
> same case is with me but I don't have it. may be many other people don't have it.
> I am 176 ,family sponsored (No CO yet) My AUS Citizen brother doesn't have "Birth Certificate too".
> 
> I like to know , is any body faced same thing ?
> 
> *is "Birth Certificate" Compulsory ?*
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Look at this url:

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

If birth certificates are not available in your country of birth, other evidence to confirm birth details include, but are not limited to:

school records
passport
baptism certificate
family book showing date of birth
ID document issued by your government
hospital birth records
court documents that verify your date of birth
copies of military service records or discharge papers.


----------



## Artemisa

phone said:


> If needed please update the details in spreadsheet.


I didn't find you in spreadsheet 
Congrats!



JohnAnton said:


> she said that meds are only valid for 6 months (or at least in my country)


I think it's 12 months for everyone (except when further exams are required). 




JohnAnton said:


> Anyway, Marchians seem to be skipped like the way decemberians where skipped
> 
> and processing jumped to Jan-feb2011 applicants :confused2:


At least a trend  



Merang said:


> Bro pls update
> In spread sheet
> Reflex, yks and merang have co now just put 17th oct for all of us as co assign date thanks


Are you sure? 




rush2syed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Like many, I've been a silent follower of this forum, and my timelines are as follows.
> 
> DIAC Application date : 31-May-2011, Online
> Occupation : 261313 Software Engineer
> Agent used : Yes
> IELTS : Overall 8.5(Dont think it matters, but since somebody was speculating that it does)
> Medicals : Frontloaded, finalized
> PCC : frontloaded


Can you fill the form please? To include it in the spreadsheet. 
http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form



rush2syed said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Medicals for me and by baby daughter were finalized within a months time from submission (in July), while medicals for my wife were referred for further tests. These further tests took around 3 months to get processed (some sputum based culture tests), the results were all eventually negative. Though the status page still shows as the further tests have been referred, on calling DIAC today, I was told that they have been finalized but with limited validity i.e. till March 2012.
> 
> My question now is, say, god willing, I get a grant by this year end, will my wifes shortened medicals validity (Mar 2012) affect the initial entry date ?
> PCC's, my daughter's and my medicals are valid till Jul 2012.
> 
> Any body any idea ?


Well. Your initial entry date/validation trip (for ALL of you three) will be March 2012. If your visa is granted too close to that date, usually the CO asks you if you want to repeat the docs.


----------



## Achilles

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I found from one thread that guy has submitted "School leaving certificate" as Birth Date proof.
> Now CO is asking for "Birth Certificate".
> 
> same case is with me but I don't have it. may be many other people don't have it.
> I am 176 ,family sponsored (No CO yet) My AUS Citizen brother doesn't have "Birth Certificate too".
> 
> I like to know , is any body faced same thing ?
> 
> *is "Birth Certificate" Compulsory ?*
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


No, I submitted my 10th and 12th school certificates as age proof and it was accepted. I have my birth certificate but without name. So I didn't bother submitting it as it will make things more complex. Maybe it depends on the CO's.


----------



## JohnAnton

too slow movement bringing me down T_T.


----------



## guy22

I start to miss the giant leap we had one month back, when allocation jumped forward for 70+ days, great news all over the forum on a daily basis, now it is dead silent


----------



## JohnAnton

The next updated will be dated as of tomorrow

but wont be released til monday or tuesday next week


----------



## ppjagnaan

I just found out that my CO has been known to delay applications...can't name the CO here though...just pray that none of you will be assigned to this CO...especially accountants/auditors!!!


----------



## JohnAnton

ppjagnaan said:


> I just found out that my CO has been known to delay applications...can't name the CO here though...just pray that none of you will be assigned to this CO...especially accountants/auditors!!!


Aw.. that may be the reason why co allocations and grants are slow when it comes to finance related applicants


----------



## marc11

ppjagnaan said:


> I just found out that my CO has been known to delay applications...can't name the CO here though...just pray that none of you will be assigned to this CO...especially accountants/auditors!!!


Could please at least provide which team are you on? So we can have some heads up. Thanks!


----------



## rg1prasad

ppjagnaan said:


> I just found out that my CO has been known to delay applications...can't name the CO here though...just pray that none of you will be assigned to this CO...especially accountants/auditors!!!


Well dont worry... DIAC system itself is now working slow, May be everyone is sinking with your CO. I was wondering why there aren't CO allocations since 12 oct...

Dont you think its harsh on the applicants... last month, same time there used to be 3 to 4 happy faces a day with CO allocations... but now its not the case....

May be they have over worked and now they are relaxing a bit i suppose... ofcourse its frustrating

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

im also fraustrated. so hard to plan one's life with this slow pace.


----------



## ppjagnaan

marc11 said:


> Could please at least provide which team are you on? So we can have some heads up. Thanks!


I do not know which team as I have not received any direct email from him/her. I just found out about the CO thru PLE.


----------



## JohnAnton

ppjagnaan said:


> I just found out that my CO has been known to delay applications...can't name the CO here though...just pray that none of you will be assigned to this CO...especially accountants/auditors!!!


where did you found out that this particular CO is slow?


----------



## ppjagnaan

JohnAnton said:


> where did you found out that this particular CO is slow?


People I know with the same CO...one granted the visa already after significant delay...the other one still waiting, and it's been quite a while already...like he's months ahead of the current DIAC processing timeline.


----------



## chinmay shah

wow got assessment result in just 20 days

upload docs 0n 1st oct 2011
and get final rsult email on 20 oct 2011


----------



## Bunyip02

Hey all, i have been processed further, everything except PCC and Meds is turned to MET and pcc/meds been requested:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


I really cannot believe it lane: soooooooooo happy


----------



## raw007

Asked for med and PCC yesterday according to my agent.


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> Hey all, i have been processed further, everything except PCC and Meds is turned to MET and pcc/meds been requested:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> I really cannot believe it lane: soooooooooo happy


COngratz. happy with the good news.

in addition, another april 2011 applicant also has CO for today.

total of 2 CO allocations for April 2011..


we marchians are beings skipped just like the decemberans


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> COngratz. happy with the good news.
> 
> in addition, another april 2011 applicant also has CO for today.
> 
> total of 2 CO allocations for April 2011..
> 
> we marchians are beings skipped just like the decemberans


Thanks, it was really unexpected to be honest. 

If the other person is on another forum, that is also me, lol a different user name 😄.


----------



## Bunyip02

so is it safe to say that all is ok with work related evidence now then ? if it says MET, just want to double check...


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats Bunyip02... all the best for your medicals and PCC. 

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> Thanks, it was really unexpected to be honest.
> 
> If the other person is on another forum, that is also me, lol a different user name &#55357;&#56836;.


ahah, i also figured that you are that same person. Congratz for the CO allocation.


----------



## Achilles

Bunyip02 said:


> so is it safe to say that all is ok with work related evidence now then ? if it says MET, just want to double check...


hey, congratulations. regarding work evidence, yup I would say so. Have u arranged for your medicals? :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

Bunyip02 said:


> so is it safe to say that all is ok with work related evidence now then ? if it says MET, just want to double check...



For sure they will not ask you regarding the work related issue


----------



## JohnAnton

bunyip2,

3 April CO allocations this week.

all of them are british. your CO must also be from team 2. they say that this team works faaaasssst.


----------



## rg1prasad

Today also no news for me...


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Today also no news for me...


you've probably checked your online status like me and also had this 

face


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> bunyip2,
> 
> 3 April CO allocations this week.
> 
> all of them are british. your CO must also be from team 2. they say that this team works faaaasssst.


My CO is from this team and I get response pretty much the same day.


----------



## haseeb85uk

Bunyip02 said:


> Hey all, i have been processed further, everything except PCC and Meds is turned to MET and pcc/meds been requested:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> I really cannot believe it lane: soooooooooo happy


congrats bunyip02..im happy for u...atleast i saw an april applicant at this stage being processed further...wish me good luck now ...really hope to c the magical case officer in my inbox over the course of next one month


----------



## Artemisa

My CO was from team 7. She was REALLY quick.


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> Hey all, i have been processed further, everything except PCC and Meds is turned to MET and pcc/meds been requested:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> I really cannot believe it lane: soooooooooo happy


Congratulations and all the best with PCC and medicals. 

Where are you planning to move to?


----------



## Maz25

JohnAnton said:


> we marchians are beings skipped just like the decemberans


It looks like it - I've made it to Oz on a temp visa and thought that I would have been happy to wait a few months but I am feeling incredibly impatient.

Out of curiosity, I had a chest x-ray done a month ago for my 457 visa. Does anyone know whether I would need to have another one done for the 175, considering that I've only just recently had on done. I was thinking to locate a clinic and get the medicals out of the way and then pray and hope for a direct pre-grant.

Ta much for all input.


----------



## Artemisa

Maz25 said:


> It looks like it - I've made it to Oz on a temp visa and thought that I would have been happy to wait a few months but I am feeling incredibly impatient.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I had a chest x-ray done a month ago for my 457 visa. Does anyone know whether I would need to have another one done for the 175, considering that I've only just recently had on done. I was thinking to locate a clinic and get the medicals out of the way and then pray and hope for a direct pre-grant.
> 
> Ta much for all input.


If your meds were done last month, they will be valid until september/2012. Your initial entry date would be this date. 

I don't know if you can 'reuse' them anyway (maybe you should contact HOC), but you have to check if there's any other exams you haven't done (HIV, HepB/C, urine, so on).


----------



## Maz25

Artemisa said:


> If your meds were done last month, they will be valid until september/2012. Your initial entry date would be this date.
> 
> I don't know if you can 'reuse' them anyway (maybe you should contact HOC), but you have to check if there's any other exams you haven't done (HIV, HepB/C, urine, so on).


Thanks Artemisa.

Yes, I would still need to have my blood tests done. 

Once I find a clinic, I'll enquire about how they charge (I know in Dubai they have one price for the medical so no savings even if I didn't need the chest x-ray). If it's one price, I'll just do the chest x-ray again considering that it does not even take that long. Meds are all still showing as required though despite the chest x-ray.


----------



## Maz25

For anyone else who is in the same boat, I just found out the answer to my own query. The results CANNOT be re-used.

Health Requirements - Reuse Medicals


----------



## Bunyip02

Achilles said:


> hey, congratulations. regarding work evidence, yup I would say so. Have u arranged for your medicals? :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanksjust waiting for a call from the med centre to book an appointment. i had to fill out an online application n they call me back apparently.

I am with team2 btw:clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

haseeb85uk said:


> congrats bunyip02..im happy for u...atleast i saw an april applicant at this stage being processed further...wish me good luck now ...really hope to c the magical case officer in my inbox over the course of next one month


Thanks:clap2: i was also relieved that CO had changed all documents to MET so i can relax, just medicals n PCC to do now.

Good luck


----------



## Bunyip02

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations and all the best with PCC and medicals.
> 
> Where are you planning to move to?


Thank you were hoping to go to sunny Queensland, not sure where yet? possibly townsville area, we would really like some open space n quiet life. I guess i depends on where OH gets work though.


----------



## botero82

Bunyip02 said:


> Hey all, i have been processed further, everything except PCC and Meds is turned to MET and pcc/meds been requested:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> I really cannot believe it lane: soooooooooo happy



What a good news Bunyp02, I hope you receive your grant soon!


----------



## Pradiprn

chinmay shah said:


> wow got assessment result in just 20 days
> 
> upload docs 0n 1st oct 2011
> and get final rsult email on 20 oct 2011


Interesting which assessment agency was this?


----------



## Pradiprn

So after lurking for quite some time here, I wanted to share that I have started the journey. I have sent my assessment papers to AIM ( hear its going to be tough) Should know in a months time as to what happens. MY wife has applied for assessment under VETASSESS. she did that in august but we dont expect anything to happen until December given the processing timelines
We hope to apply for state sponsorship in Adelaide or Melbourne or Canberra depending on who gets a positive assessment.

Getting all documents together for assessment was an adventure especially for me. I am using an agent and therefore it was not as chaotic as I was imagining it would have been if I was doing it on my own

So now we wait for the assessment results and hope we get to take the next step of state sponsorship by Jan 2012


----------



## Achilles

Bunyip02 said:


> Thanksjust waiting for a call from the med centre to book an appointment. i had to fill out an online application n they call me back apparently.
> 
> I am with team2 btw:clap2:


Hope you get an appointment soon. For me its scheduled on Nov 2. Apparently that was the latest available date. Wish I had done my medicals earlier


----------



## Achilles

Pradiprn said:


> So after lurking for quite some time here, I wanted to share that I have started the journey. I have sent my assessment papers to AIM ( hear its going to be tough) Should know in a months time as to what happens. MY wife has applied for assessment under VETASSESS. she did that in august but we dont expect anything to happen until December given the processing timelines
> We hope to apply for state sponsorship in Adelaide or Melbourne or Canberra depending on who gets a positive assessment.
> 
> Getting all documents together for assessment was an adventure especially for me. I am using an agent and therefore it was not as chaotic as I was imagining it would have been if I was doing it on my own
> 
> So now we wait for the assessment results and hope we get to take the next step of state sponsorship by Jan 2012


Wish you luck. This reminds me about my own journey. For me it was more like a cakewalk. Everything fell into place. Here I am, after 13 months, waiting for medicals. 

Have you given your IELTS exam?


----------



## Pradiprn

Achilles said:


> Wish you luck. This reminds me about my own journey. For me it was more like a cakewalk. Everything fell into place. Here I am, after 13 months, waiting for medicals.
> 
> Have you given your IELTS exam?


Thanks. Yes Have given IELTS. Overall score was 8. writing score was 7 which pulled the score down.


----------



## Achilles

Pradiprn said:


> Thanks. Yes Have given IELTS. Overall score was 8. writing score was 7 which pulled the score down.


That is cool. I would suggest you to get ready for the next stage. :ranger:


----------



## Pradiprn

Achilles said:


> That is cool. I would suggest you to get ready for the next stage. :ranger:


I hope to do that  However AIM is apparently one of the toughest assessments to crack. very few positive assessments from what I have read so far. so it remains to be seen how soon we can get ready for the next step


----------



## adeelijaz49

Bunyip02 said:


> Thanksjust waiting for a call from the med centre to book an appointment. i had to fill out an online application n they call me back apparently.
> 
> I am with team2 btw:clap2:



I logged my application on 23 March 2011, i didnt get any CO so far..... is it normal ??


----------



## Maz25

adeelijaz49 said:


> I logged my application on 23 March 2011, i didnt get any CO so far..... is it normal ??


Very much so, there are a lot of March applicants who do not have CO yet. I lodged my application on 17th March and there's been no movement in my application since then - (im)patiently waiting, like yourself. 

Unfortunately, there is no logical explanation to the way that DIAC processes applications. It is quite common for someone who lodged an application after you to get a CO before you do - it all depends on which team processes your application - all the teams work at different speeds unfortunately.


----------



## haseeb85uk

where is voddy??? common u need to update the sheet plzzz...jan n feb applicants almost done i guess except a VERY FEW.


----------



## nutrojan

*175 grant*

Hi All,
I was just a lurker till now ....and i would like to thank all the forum members for the support.
I have received direct grant letter today.
My time line is mentioned below



occupation : 261313, logdement date : 3rd March 2011 , 18 th March email : yes,grant :20 oct 2011t.Team 2


----------



## botero82

nutrojan said:


> Hi All,
> I was just a lurker till now ....and i would like to thank all the forum members for the support.
> I have received direct grant letter today.
> My time line is mentioned below
> 
> 
> 
> occupation : 261313, logdement date : 3rd March 2011 , 18 th March email : yes,grant :20 oct 2011t.Team 2


Congrats nutrojan.:clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

nutrojan said:


> Hi All,
> I was just a lurker till now ....and i would like to thank all the forum members for the support.
> I have received direct grant letter today.
> My time line is mentioned below
> 
> 
> 
> occupation : 261313, logdement date : 3rd March 2011 , 18 th March email : yes,grant :20 oct 2011t.Team 2


:welcome: and Congratulations


----------



## rg1prasad

nutrojan said:


> Hi All,
> I was just a lurker till now ....and i would like to thank all the forum members for the support.
> I have received direct grant letter today.
> My time line is mentioned below
> 
> 
> 
> occupation : 261313, logdement date : 3rd March 2011 , 18 th March email : yes,grant :20 oct 2011t.Team 2


Congratulations and come on guys who are silent please come out... if you are silent then everyone's prediction goes wrong...

G1


----------



## Bunyip02

rg1prasad said:


> Congratulations and come on guys who are silent please come out... if you are silent then everyone's prediction goes wrong...
> 
> G1


Yes agreed, all silent lurkers come out to play, we won,t bite

Medicals are now booked for 1st November:clap2::clap2: i hope i can pull this poor tied body through the last hurdle:lol::lol:


----------



## haseeb85uk

rg1prasad said:


> congratulations and come on guys who are silent please come out... If you are silent then everyone's prediction goes wrong...
> 
> G1


cant agree more! We need more n more march n april guys come out !!!


----------



## sukhaan58

Hi guys m Reading forums fr so long..I want ur help regarding my prob....
I applied PR in2007 subclass880.. Nd In April 2008 I got CO .. But due to change of rule they kept me on waiting.. Nd nw it's been completing 4 yr still m waiting.. Bt nw I cum to knw dat m in priority4 ...do ny1 help me to tell dat how much tym gonna take to cum to ma app...


----------



## aPerfectCircle

No CO yet for me. I am a March applicant and no news so far, although I decided to front load PCC & Medicals few weeks ago.

I am hoping for some good news soon.


----------



## Achilles

nutrojan said:


> Hi All,
> I was just a lurker till now ....and i would like to thank all the forum members for the support.
> I have received direct grant letter today.
> My time line is mentioned below
> 
> 
> 
> occupation : 261313, logdement date : 3rd March 2011 , 18 th March email : yes,grant :20 oct 2011t.Team 2


Congratulations and all the best for your future.. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

sukhaan58 said:


> Hi guys m Reading forums fr so long..I want ur help regarding my prob....
> I applied PR in2007 subclass880.. Nd In April 2008 I got CO .. But due to change of rule they kept me on waiting.. Nd nw it's been completing 4 yr still m waiting.. Bt nw I cum to knw dat m in priority4 ...do ny1 help me to tell dat how much tym gonna take to cum to ma app...


Why dont you mail the CO asking for the status? He should be replying you with answer...


----------



## JohnAnton




----------



## Achilles

A DIAC update is due today. And hope it brings happiness to JohnAnton


----------



## adeelijaz49

Maz25 said:


> Very much so, there are a lot of March applicants who do not have CO yet. I lodged my application on 17th March and there's been no movement in my application since then - (im)patiently waiting, like yourself.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no logical explanation to the way that DIAC processes applications. It is quite common for someone who lodged an application after you to get a CO before you do - it all depends on which team processes your application - all the teams work at different speeds unfortunately.



I have received an email from my Case officer. He needs more information about my specific work experience for last 3 out of 4 years. i.e. Bank statement, payslips and tax documents. along with Form 80 and 1221 (character and personal particulars).

need to submit all of these in 28 days


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> A DIAC update is due today. And hope it brings happiness to JohnAnton


I've been really down lately with the way diac is moving.

and yes an update is due today but knowing diac, it will be released on monday

or tuesday but it will still be dated today.


----------



## rg1prasad

adeelijaz49 said:


> I have received an email from my Case officer. He needs more information about my specific work experience for last 3 out of 4 years. i.e. Bank statement, payslips and tax documents. along with Form 80 and 1221 (character and personal particulars).
> 
> need to submit all of these in 28 days


COngratulations... and we are seeing some moment in the DIAC from 2 days... ofcourse not on early march applicants but late march and early april are assigned CO's... whatever... I will be waiting for my turn....

All the best for the rest of the process adeelijaz...

G1


----------



## guy22

My guess is, a month ago DIAC contacted a large amount of applicants asking for PCC/medical, wouldn't be too hard for them since all they had to do was sending emails. The forum was so hype at that time but now things have slowed down, I think they are now taking time processing these cases so new CO allocations will not be as fast.

Good luck everyone, it is Just my random guess  (waiting for May applicants to get a CO to front-load my PCC/Medical )


----------



## guy22

adeelijaz49 said:


> I have received an email from my Case officer. He needs more information about my specific work experience for last 3 out of 4 years. i.e. Bank statement, payslips and tax documents. along with Form 80 and 1221 (character and personal particulars).
> 
> need to submit all of these in 28 days


Congrats for a CO contact, you know it is always a good news


----------



## adeelijaz49

guy22 said:


> Congrats for a CO contact, you know it is always a good news


Yes, but the documents he needs is an issue.

Tax documents, salary slips and Bank statements for last 3 years is such a big task to do.... huh


----------



## neil_

Bunyip02 said:


> Hey all, i have been processed further, everything except PCC and Meds is turned to MET and pcc/meds been requested:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> I really cannot believe it lane: soooooooooo happy


Congrats Bunyip and all the best now for your pcc and meds!

really hoping John, Voddy and other March applicants waiting hear good news today


----------



## guy22

adeelijaz49 said:


> Yes, but the documents he needs is an issue.
> 
> Tax documents, salary slips and Bank statements for last 3 years is such a big task to do.... huh


True... Bank statement maybe easy, if the salary goes in to the same account in a uniform rate (e.g.)

Tax documents and salary slips... I guess asking the company's account may be the best way to go.

good luck!


----------



## neil_

nutrojan said:


> Hi All,
> I was just a lurker till now ....and i would like to thank all the forum members for the support.
> I have received direct grant letter today.
> My time line is mentioned below
> 
> 
> 
> occupation : 261313, logdement date : 3rd March 2011 , 18 th March email : yes,grant :20 oct 2011t.Team 2


congrats nutrojan! it must feel gr8 to get a direct grant :clap2:


----------



## Suhel

*Awaiting for Grant ( All documents submitted)*

Hi Everone ,

Looks like another dull week , with not many exiting news .

From my side , I have submitted Medicals , PCC and all other documents requested by case officer .

Guessing how much time does the case officer take to give grant Visa .

2 weeks or a Month . :ranger:


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> Hey all, i have been processed further, everything except PCC and Meds is turned to MET and pcc/meds been requested:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> I really cannot believe it lane: soooooooooo happy


hey... congratulations!!! wow :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## voddy

haseeb85uk said:


> where is voddy??? common u need to update the sheet plzzz...jan n feb applicants almost done i guess except a VERY FEW.


and here I am.. 

ya I updated the latest in the sheets.. Artemisa & few others update the sheet if not for me. So i guess we haven't missed out anyone. But Feb seems empty.


----------



## amantyagi2002

Hi all,

I got a direct grant today.My time lines are mentioned below.
I had been silently following this forum for quite sometime now and people here are extremely knowledgable.The information as shared helped me a lot.

Wishing you all great luck for CO and grants..just hold on its round the corner

VE 175 Diac 20th Feb 2011
IELTES 8 band
Job code 261313
18th Mar 2011 Mail yes
Direct grant. 21st Oct 2011 Team 4


----------



## raktim

amantyagi2002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a direct grant today.My time lines are mentioned below.
> I had been silently following this forum for quite sometime now and people here are extremely knowledgable.The information as shared helped me a lot.
> 
> Wishing you all great luck for CO and grants..just hold on its round the corner
> 
> VE 175 Diac 20th Feb 2011
> IELTES 8 band
> Job code 261313
> 18th Mar 2011 Mail yes
> Direct grant. 21st Oct 2011 Team 4


Congratulations!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Another silent follower...jeez!
C'mon people..out of the cupboards/cracks/hiding places. Calculations and speculations go awry without your information.


----------



## reflex2

Finally! Got a call from our agent this morning - direct grant! Really excited but a bit scared, it now seems real.


----------



## raktim

reflex2 said:


> Finally! Got a call from our agent this morning - direct grant! Really excited but a bit scared, it now seems real.


Congratulations to you too!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Now things look interesting!


----------



## Auriko1976

reflex2 said:


> Finally! Got a call from our agent this morning - direct grant! Really excited but a bit scared, it now seems real.


Congratulations....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

May you share your time line??


----------



## reflex2

Thank you, my timeline is below.

Applied 175: 23rd Dec 2010
Received 18th March email
Visa Grant: 21st Oct 2011


----------



## Achilles

reflex2 said:


> Thank you, my timeline is below.
> 
> Applied 175: 23rd Dec 2010
> Received 18th March email
> Visa Grant: 21st Oct 2011


Congratulations. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: All the best...


----------



## Achilles

amantyagi2002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a direct grant today.My time lines are mentioned below.
> I had been silently following this forum for quite sometime now and people here are extremely knowledgable.The information as shared helped me a lot.
> 
> Wishing you all great luck for CO and grants..just hold on its round the corner
> 
> VE 175 Diac 20th Feb 2011
> IELTES 8 band
> Job code 261313
> 18th Mar 2011 Mail yes
> Direct grant. 21st Oct 2011 Team 4


awesome news!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Today I received the AFP clearance certificate only to get disappointed. My last name was mis spelled. Thankfully, I was in contact with AFP since this morning. Immediately reported the problem and another certificate will be sent to me shortly.. wait continues.....


----------



## matchless

Still no progress in my case. I am a paper based applicant so can't even check the status. Seems like DIAC forgot me:-(


----------



## voddy

amantyagi2002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a direct grant today.My time lines are mentioned below.
> I had been silently following this forum for quite sometime now and people here are extremely knowledgable.The information as shared helped me a lot.
> 
> Wishing you all great luck for CO and grants..just hold on its round the corner
> 
> VE 175 Diac 20th Feb 2011
> IELTES 8 band
> Job code 261313
> 18th Mar 2011 Mail yes
> Direct grant. 21st Oct 2011 Team 4


congratulations!! :clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

reflex2 said:


> Finally! Got a call from our agent this morning - direct grant! Really excited but a bit scared, it now seems real.


Oh how exciting for you, many congrats 😄


----------



## tare

guys,my work experience has been verified on 27 september.i was very worried abt the info provided from my office.but yesterday my doc checklist showed from received to met. CO wanted health undertaking.hope the grant wil b soon


----------



## clerk85

tare said:


> guys,my work experience has been verified on 27 september.i was very worried abt the info provided from my office.but yesterday my doc checklist showed from received to met. CO wanted health undertaking.hope the grant wil b soon


Hopefully you will get grant immediately after sending medical&pcc.
Please make some changes to you profile info such as Expat in Bangladesh :tongue1: to Expat in Australia


----------



## Achilles

matchless said:


> Still no progress in my case. I am a paper based applicant so can't even check the status. Seems like DIAC forgot me:-(


This is completely irrelevant but something I have been wondering about. Why did u chose to apply through paper?


----------



## tanhum

reflex2 said:


> Thank you, my timeline is below.
> 
> Applied 175: 23rd Dec 2010
> Received 18th March email
> Visa Grant: 21st Oct 2011


very happy for you  wishing you all the best :clap2:


----------



## Merang

*Got Email from Team 4*

Hi all 
With the Grace of Allah kareem today i got email from team 4
asking for form 80.
He mention we need form 80 because there are many changes of circumstances forms from you.
My online status showing
Ielts result MET
Overseas qualification Met
skill assessment Met
Naati Language certificate Met
work experience Recieved
specific work experience Recieved 
form 80 requested
Medical required.
please tell me why work experience and specific w.exp:ranger::ranger::ranger: still recieved


----------



## voddy

Merang said:


> Hi all
> With the Grace of Allah kareem today i got email from team 4
> asking for form 80.
> He mention we need form 80 because there are many changes of circumstances forms from you.
> My online status showing
> Ielts result MET
> Overseas qualification Met
> skill assessment Met
> Naati Language certificate Met
> work experience Recieved
> specific work experience Recieved
> form 80 requested
> Medical required.
> please tell me why work experience and specific w.exp:ranger::ranger::ranger: still recieved


congratulations!! :clap2:

I can see you got the CO on 17th.. Didn't he contact you before? 
Well I think they are waiting for form 80 start further verification.. This is my guess

good luck!


----------



## haseeb85uk

voddy said:


> and here I am..
> 
> ya I updated the latest in the sheets.. Artemisa & few others update the sheet if not for me. So i guess we haven't missed out anyone. But Feb seems empty.


yks also got co on 17th oct..his box is still empty..and feb is just left with 4 unallocated or not contacted applicants


----------



## Merang

voddy said:


> congratulations!! :clap2:
> 
> I can see you got the CO on 17th.. Didn't he contact you before?
> Well I think they are waiting for form 80 start further verification.. This is my guess
> 
> good luck!


thanks voddy
can you tell me what kind of further investigations.


----------



## haseeb85uk

so guys..wat do u say abt the update?...my guess is till 10th feb


----------



## voddy

haseeb85uk said:


> so guys..wat do u say abt the update?...my guess is till 10th feb


may be 30th Jan.. to not to lose hope..


----------



## rg1prasad

I could see Bhakti, kkdhibs, adsads in the jan list are still empty. And we dont know the applicants who are hidden...


----------



## botero82

amantyagi2002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a direct grant today.My time lines are mentioned below.
> I had been silently following this forum for quite sometime now and people here are extremely knowledgable.The information as shared helped me a lot.
> 
> Wishing you all great luck for CO and grants..just hold on its round the corner
> 
> VE 175 Diac 20th Feb 2011
> IELTES 8 band
> Job code 261313
> 18th Mar 2011 Mail yes
> Direct grant. 21st Oct 2011 Team 4


Congrats


----------



## botero82

reflex2 said:


> Thank you, my timeline is below.
> 
> Applied 175: 23rd Dec 2010
> Received 18th March email
> Visa Grant: 21st Oct 2011


Congrats!


----------



## Flip

Does anyone got an idea what happens when you pass the 12 months after you lodged your application? I'm from a low risk country. 13th of nov I will have been been waiting for 12 months. I've got a case officer for 7 weeks now. But she doesn't seem to work on my case. I wonder what they are doing at DIAC?

Btw. congrats to everyone who got a grant or CO this week!!!


----------



## Auriko1976

Flip said:


> Does anyone got an idea what happens when you pass the 12 months after you lodged your application? I'm from a low risk country. 13th of nov I will have been been waiting for 12 months. I've got a case officer for 7 weeks now. But she doesn't seem to work on my case. I wonder what they are doing at DIAC?
> 
> Btw. congrats to everyone who got a grant or CO this week!!!


May we have chance to know your CO from which team ?
If can't , it's ok..


----------



## Flip

Auriko1976 said:


> May we have chance to know your CO from which team ?
> If can't , it's ok..


My Case officer is L.M. from Team 7. Before that I had a different case officer named D.H. 

Sorry that I don't want to give their first names. I don't think this is propper.
Are you in a simmilar situation?


----------



## juaning

Bunyip02 said:


> Thanksjust waiting for a call from the med centre to book an appointment. i had to fill out an online application n they call me back apparently.
> 
> I am with team2 btw:clap2:



which visa did you get? 175?


----------



## Bunyip02

juaning said:


> which visa did you get? 175?


I have not been granted my visa yet but I was assigned a CO yesterday. Yes it is for 175.


----------



## matchless

Achilles said:


> This is completely irrelevant but something I have been wondering about. Why did u chose to apply through paper?


just bcoz i didn't have that much credit card limit:-(


----------



## Maz25

Congratulations to all those that got a case officer and visa grants.


----------



## tare

clerk85 said:


> Hopefully you will get grant immediately after sending medical&pcc.
> Please make some changes to you profile info such as Expat in Bangladesh :tongue1: to Expat in Australia


Thanks 4 ur wish. I have already sent medicals and pcc. HOC referred further test on TB 4 my wife. We made tests & sent it to HOC. No problem found abt TB but we have 2 take a undertaking. Thats all.All doc met nw, waiting 4 visa


----------



## Merang

Hi every one my work experience and specific work showing received and rest of all MET
Can any body explain me is that normal?
Co just asked for form 80 for both of us. I am very worried....


----------



## Flip

Merang said:


> Hi every one my work experience and specific work showing received and rest of all MET
> Can any body explain me is that normal?
> Co just asked for form 80 for both of us. I am very worried....


I would not worry mate. Mine is showing "requested" for weeks now, even though I submitted my work experience weeks ago. The rest is showing "Met".
I think they haven't looked at you work experience yet.


----------



## miltonp

Flip said:


> Does anyone got an idea what happens when you pass the 12 months after you lodged your application? I'm from a low risk country. 13th of nov I will have been been waiting for 12 months. I've got a case officer for 7 weeks now. But she doesn't seem to work on my case. I wonder what they are doing at DIAC?
> 
> Btw. congrats to everyone who got a grant or CO this week!!!



I suggest you to raise a PLE. I did it and the CO is working on my case now despite all of my docs are still "requested". I'm Nov applicant too.

If the CO didn't request you to submit any other document , probably your CO replies your PLE with a direct grant.

cheers.


----------



## Flip

miltonp said:


> I suggest you to raise a PLE. I did it and the CO is working on my case now despite all of my docs are still "requested". I'm Nov applicant too.
> 
> If the CO didn't request you to submit any other document , probably your CO replies your PLE with a direct grant.
> 
> cheers.


Thanx. My CO told me last week that my case is stil being processed. 

I'm under a lot of pressure from my family and friends because this proces is taking so long. 
I'm from a country where everyone works fast, efficient and effective. Especially the government. People here don't understand that things are taking this long. Time is money u know!!!


----------



## aeon

lol, mine shows MET for more than two weeks now... I should be really worried why grant is not coming./..


----------



## Merang

Thanks Flip hopefully we will get these Lines MET as well very Soon.INSHALLAH


----------



## TheEndofDays

Hi Guys,

I got a +ve skills assessment but havent't started on the 175 process yet due to IELTS. My question is are the docs submitted during ACS assessment enough to satisfy DIAC or will they ask for more?


----------



## JohnAnton

my fearlessf forecast

next update is March 1


----------



## clerk85

TheEndofDays said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a +ve skills assessment but havent't started on the 175 process yet due to IELTS. My question is are the docs submitted during ACS assessment enough to satisfy DIAC or will they ask for more?


They will probably ask more if you not provide payslips, tax cetificates, salary bank statement etc. You would also need to sent Birt Certificate, Marriage Certificate, photos, IELTS score, and many more ....


----------



## Auriko1976

JohnAnton said:


> my fearlessf forecast
> 
> next update is March 1


I wish as same as your concern of March 1.
Per DIAC's style last updating history, Dec 1 to Dec 10.
Then now only Jan 1. 
I hope not to see Jan 10 on Monday update..


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> my fearlessf forecast
> 
> next update is March 1


If its March 1st I will give a party to you and if it's not, will you give me a party?

My guess is Feb 1st.

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> If its March 1st I will give a party to you and if it's not, will you give me a party?
> 
> My guess is Feb 1st.
> 
> G1


haha. i wish i could give you a party but im not well off. hoping for the best


----------



## pkrajanand

rimayan said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> This is my status.
> 
> Cleared IELTS L 8.5, R 9, W 7, S 7 on Sep 2009.
> 
> Applied 175 visa on Oct 2009 and now in priority 3 waiting for allocation of CO. Can anybody guess when will i get my CO appointed.


Hi rimayan,

I understand that it's been posted sometime back. But just wanted to know when did you submit for the Skills Assessment to ACS - is it before IELTS or after that ? Just curious to know whether IELTS outcome will make any benefit to the Skills Assessment or not. 

Regards
Raj


----------



## guy22

I will be happy if the allocation jumps to Feb, even Feb 1


----------



## JohnAnton

We could expect a little extra from diac in this update.

remember that they have already processed significant numbers of Jan and Feb applicants during the Dec 1, 2011 update date.


----------



## hongkiat

Applicantion up till Jan 1 2011 has been assigned CO!


----------



## Achilles

No Updates yet :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Achilles

hongkiat said:


> Applicantion up till Jan 1 2011 has been assigned CO!


that is from the previous update


----------



## JohnAnton

hongkiat said:


> Applicantion up till Jan 1 2011 has been assigned CO!


this was as of Oct 7, we are waiting for the Oct 23 one


----------



## rajeshv

Got an update from DIAC: 1st Feb 2011

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Not bad


----------



## JohnAnton

update is up.

Its FEb 1.

congratz G1. right on the spot!


----------



## hongkiat

Achilles said:


> that is from the previous update





JohnAnton said:


> this was as of Oct 7, we are waiting for the Oct 23 one





rajeshv said:


> Got an update from DIAC: 1st Feb 2011
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Not bad


Ops. 2 weeks updates the application progress is 1 month. Not bad not bad.

If the momentum continues, next update will be march 1 and diac would have granted visa to some may applicant!


----------



## JohnAnton

My anaylsis on the latest update:

P1 = Oct 5, 2011. They have 13-16 days worth of backlog to finish before doing P3

P3 = Sept 30, 2011. Quite good news actually. This means that they've almost caught up
with the backlog they have with those transferred to P3 from being
P4 or P5

P4 = Feb 1, 2011. The movement is just one month for every 2 weeks. hmmm. this is just 
moderately good considering that DIAC has moved as much as 80-90
days in 2 weeks in some of the previous months. 
But it is also good to consider that a lot of Feb 2011 applicants have CO or grants already. Its
very likely that more Machians will have good news within the following 
weeks.


----------



## hongkiat

John, which month did u lodge your application


----------



## JohnAnton

March 9, 2011 applicant here.


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> update is up.
> 
> Its FEb 1.
> 
> congratz G1. right on the spot!


Indeed great news!!! March applicants should expect news from CO this week..


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> Indeed great news!!! March applicants should expect news from CO this week..


yes sure it is..


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> If its March 1st I will give a party to you and if it's not, will you give me a party?
> 
> My guess is Feb 1st.
> 
> G1


Yup, it is Feb 1 and party time for G1....


----------



## guy22

guy22 said:


> I will be happy if the allocation jumps to Feb, even Feb 1


Wooo I got it right! Feb 1:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> Yup, it is Feb 1 and party time for G1....


arty:eace:arty::lalala:


----------



## Suhel

Submitted all documents , yet no update from Case officer on Grant .:ranger:


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> arty:eace:arty::lalala:


I love it when the forum is like this...


----------



## HarryG

Guys

Did anyone apply for Singapore PCC from andhra pradesh India , I know the process but I am afraid weather the local police stations are aware of this finger prints etc..process... I am a march 23, 2011 applicant waitin for CO allocation... Finished my medicals, Indian and Australian PCC...only Singapore PCC is pending which can b triggered only after CO allocation

Regards
Harryg


----------



## Auriko1976

rajeshv said:


> Got an update from DIAC: 1st Feb 2011
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Not bad


Hey ,,

I still can't see lay Feb 1???
How you all see that ???


----------



## Achilles

Auriko1976 said:


> Hey ,,
> 
> I still can't see lay Feb 1???
> How you all see that ???


refresh your page....


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> Yup, it is Feb 1 and party time for G1....


sure...indeed i am waiting for CO...once i get a CO and find that only PCC and Medicals are required then I would clear all my backlog parties....

G1


----------



## rajeshv

We're going to complete our final task from our end "Medicals" tomorrow and start experiencing the wait again.


----------



## rg1prasad

Well no updates to any applicants... DIAC is relaxing a bit... pull your socks guys...

G1


----------



## RakeshPatel

From another forum.
guy named - "LOST_FAN" Got pre-Grant !!!!

SC 175 
Applied 14-Feb-2011
CO 28-09-2011
ALL Met 21-Oct-2011
Pre-Grant 21-Oct-2011

Is there any guy before 1st Feb , who has no CO yet ?


Congrats to guy who go CO,VIsa & best luck to Feb,March applicant.
DIAC is working.....

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## matchless

Guys....I want to share a good new with u. By the grace of Allah, I have been assigned a CO today. My details are given below;

Occupation: Management Accountatnt
Applied on: 16.02.2011 (Paper based)
CO: Team 4

CO has asked for the medical & PCC to be submitted within 70 days. I already have the appointment on Thursday.

Now, how does the team 4 works?
Have they completed all checks?


----------



## JohnAnton

we need new CO allocations :deadhorse:


----------



## haseeb85uk

JohnAnton said:


> we need new CO allocations :deadhorse:


especially from march n april n who knows may b an odd may applicant pops up with a co


----------



## JohnAnton

we have an update but we dont see anyone having CO or direct grant.

very strange:confused2:


----------



## Bunyip02

Good luck everyone for this week :clap2::clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

it's also strange that the next update which is due on Nov 4 is Friday again.

it always falls on a friday. Even the next one due on Nov 18 is friday


----------



## Achilles

matchless said:


> Guys....I want to share a good new with u. By the grace of Allah, I have been assigned a CO today. My details are given below;
> 
> Occupation: Management Accountatnt
> Applied on: 16.02.2011 (Paper based)
> CO: Team 4
> 
> CO has asked for the medical & PCC to be submitted within 70 days. I already have the appointment on Thursday.
> 
> Now, how does the team 4 works?
> Have they completed all checks?


Congrats!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> Congrats!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks for that news. Is that from another forum?

That's one CO allocation. But I expect moaaaaaar.


----------



## Bunyip02

I'm sure all March applicants are batched and sitting on desks waiting to get looked at, I am actually end of April! So everything before that is almost there. Won't be long guys/gals 😄👍 good luck 😄


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> Thanks for that news. Is that from another forum?
> 
> That's one CO allocation. But I expect moaaaaaar.


This one is from this forum, in our very own thread, Page 881, last post


----------



## Achilles

Bunyip02 said:


> I'm sure all March applicants are batched and sitting on desks waiting to get looked at, I am actually end of April! So everything before that is almost there. Won't be long guys/gals 😄👍 good luck 😄


Yeah, I also think of the same. Even my CO ignores me now  as he know my medicals is next month. He is definitely busy with other applications and I'm happy for that...


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> it's also strange that the next update which is due on Nov 4 is Friday again.
> 
> it always falls on a friday. Even the next one due on Nov 18 is friday


Perhaps they want to give us some hope before going into the weekend.


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> This one is from this forum, in our very own thread, Page 881, last post


whoaa. How could i missed it 

haha


----------



## Flip

Maybe every one should stop e-mailing DIAC for 2 weeks. That might give them the opportunity to speed up


----------



## aPerfectCircle

The application fee received date of my application was changed from 07/03/2011 to 07/01/1970 :confused2:


----------



## voddy

aPerfectCircle said:


> The application fee received date of my application was changed from 07/03/2011 to 07/01/1970 :confused2:


what?  wired.. but some one has definitely looked in to it.
Lets hope that it's a CO


----------



## aPerfectCircle

aPerfectCircle said:


> The application fee received date of my application was changed from 07/03/2011 to 07/01/1970 :confused2:


Well, now it changed to back the right date. Someone is pulling my leg or what


----------



## JohnAnton

aPerfectCircle said:


> The application fee received date of my application was changed from 07/03/2011 to 07/01/1970 :confused2:


I've also experienced that. mine moved one day back from March 10 to March 9


----------



## itskamran

aPerfectCircle said:


> Well, now it changed to back the right date. Someone is pulling my leg or what


Nobody is pulling your leg it may be a system error which recovered automatically or by IT department of immigration department. 

No need to worry about it


----------



## rg1prasad

aPerfectCircle said:


> Well, now it changed to back the right date. Someone is pulling my leg or what


Yah definetely someone pulling you but not your leg to australia... 

G1


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> Yah definetely someone pulling you but not your leg to australia...
> 
> G1


:rofl:

good one


----------



## rg1prasad

Both my boundaries in the excel we see had some movement, i have checked mine but unfortunately... nothing moved....

G1


----------



## Achilles

aPerfectCircle said:


> The application fee received date of my application was changed from 07/03/2011 to 07/01/1970 :confused2:


Yup.. someone is looking into your application. this happened to me when CO was changing the status of my documents. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## matchless

Achilles said:


> Congrats!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank u so much Achilles

Voddy would u plz update the sheet for me dear.

Does any1 know about team 4, i mean how does it work????


----------



## Achilles

matchless said:


> Thank u so much Achilles
> 
> Does any1 know about team 4, i mean how does it work????


No idea mate. my officer is from team 2.


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> Yup.. someone is looking into your application. this happened to me when CO was changing the status of my documents. :clap2::clap2:


Mine has also changed.

The application has commenced date has changed from March 10 to March 9.

This happened less than a month ago.

But no CO yet. 

everything is still "required"


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> Mine has also changed.
> 
> The application has commenced date has changed from March 10 to March 9.
> 
> This happened less than a month ago.
> 
> But no CO yet.
> 
> everything is still "required"


I did not know that. The day I got CO, I experienced this date changes. thought it might be something to do with that..


----------



## JohnAnton

The docs that I've submitted to my agent are still "required" in my online status.

Is this normal (pending CO allocation)? 

Or does this mean that my agent havent uploaded anything yet


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> The docs that I've submitted to my agent are still "required" in my online status.
> 
> Is this normal (pending CO allocation)?
> 
> Or does this mean that my agent havent uploaded anything yet


Case officer is yet to look at your documents. nothing else.


----------



## JohnAnton

Thanks Achilles.

I really wish we marchians all have CO working in background.

I think I heard someone say that only when everythin is OKay is the time that CO ask applicant to do medicals.


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> Mine has also changed.
> 
> The application has commenced date has changed from March 10 to March 9.
> 
> This happened less than a month ago.
> 
> But no CO yet.
> 
> everything is still "required"


even it happened to me, but i think the change that the applicant found today is quite different to what happened to us... atleast i feel so...

G1


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> Thanks Achilles.
> 
> I really wish we marchians all have CO working in background.
> 
> I think I heard someone say that only when everythin is OKay is the time that CO ask applicant to do medicals.


*everything is Okay* - 120 points check, which of course all of us will satisfy.


----------



## JohnAnton

yeah we're classified based on our agent's assessment


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> Guys....I want to share a good new with u. By the grace of Allah, I have been assigned a CO today. My details are given below;
> 
> Occupation: Management Accountatnt
> Applied on: 16.02.2011 (Paper based)
> CO: Team 4
> 
> CO has asked for the medical & PCC to be submitted within 70 days. I already have the appointment on Thursday.
> 
> Now, how does the team 4 works?
> Have they completed all checks?


Hey matchless!!! Many congrats on the happy news dude. It is really exciting to see a Pakistani applicant being asked for medicals + PCC without lengthy external checks. Can you please confirm some details? Are you currently situated in Pakistan? Are you the sole applicant or are there other applicants along with you? If you don't mind I might have some further questions after that


----------



## drags

Achilles said:


> I did not know that. The day I got CO, I experienced this date changes. thought it might be something to do with that..


Same here it changed for me the next day of application too. It was 28th April to start with and after few days it changed to 27th April i.e. the night I submitted my application


----------



## Maz25

Achilles said:


> Indeed great news!!! March applicants should expect news from CO this week..


I really hope so. I applied on March 17th but so far no news. I guess DIAC could not be more than a month away from my application.


----------



## matchless

leptokurtic said:


> Hey matchless!!! Many congrats on the happy news dude. It is really exciting to see a Pakistani applicant being asked for medicals + PCC without lengthy external checks. Can you please confirm some details? Are you currently situated in Pakistan? Are you the sole applicant or are there other applicants along with you? If you don't mind I might have some further questions after that


Thanx alot

Sure u can ask as many questions as u want. Yes i live in Karachi, Pakistan & sole applicant.


----------



## Merang

my skill assessment shows as under
nominated as developer programmar anzoasco 261312
from 
april 2006 june 2008 2 years 2months
june 2008 june 2010 1 year 0 months
i applied on 22nd dec 2010 and i later on give refferance letter till dec 2010
any body can please guide me 
will i get specific work eperience point or not.
because in my skill assessment it clearly mention that my occupation is developer programmar


----------



## Merang

my skill assessment shows as under
nominated as developer programmar anzoasco 261312
from 
april 2006 june 2008 2 years 2months
june 2008 june 2010 1 year 0 months
i applied on 22nd dec 2010 and i later on give refferance letter till dec 2010
any body can please guide me 
will i get specific work eperience point or not.
because in my skill assessment it clearly mention that my occupation is developer programmar


----------



## Artemisa

aPerfectCircle said:


> The application fee received date of my application was changed from 07/03/2011 to 07/01/1970 :confused2:



hahahahahahaha No way! 
DIAC took its Delorean and went Back to the Future. Or Back to the Past, who knows!


----------



## botero82

Hi dear friends,

Today I noticed that my application changed. 

18/10/2011 Application being processed further 

It's really strange because I'm a june applicant, I don't think I have co but at least it's an improvement.


----------



## juaning

hi, where do you look the application's states?

I'm june applicant too!


----------



## botero82

juaning said:


> hi, where do you look the application's states?
> 
> I'm june applicant too!


Hi 
check out this url: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## rg1prasad

botero82 said:


> Hi dear friends,
> 
> Today I noticed that my application changed.
> 
> 18/10/2011 Application being processed further
> 
> It's really strange because I'm a june applicant, I don't think I have co but at least it's an improvement.


Congrats..

what's your Occupation and IELTS score?

G1


----------



## juaning

thanks! Nice to see a fellow sudamerican with plans to move to Australia!


----------



## botero82

rg1prasad said:


> Congrats..
> 
> what's your Occupation and IELTS score?
> 
> G1


Hi my occupation is software engineer and my IELTS score was R7 W7.5 S 6.5 L7


----------



## aeon

weird.

says contacted by a case officer. but i haven't been contacted... i just knew i had a co because online status changed, but CO never contacted me... well, maybe because everything is MET already... how I wish he'd introduce himself to me....


----------



## Artemisa

Guys, I REALLY need to share this with you. 

I received an e-mail from DIAC, telling me I can your their 'job search' site as I was already granted. Ok. 

https://skilledmigrant.gov.au/

Check it by yourselves. 

"Australian Skilled Migrant database operates between these hours:
Monday - Friday : 8am - 11pm
Saturday: 9am - 1pm
Outside of these hours, new users cannot register. Existing users may log in but can not update any details."

Have any of you heard about a site that do not work 24/7???


----------



## Achilles

botero82 said:


> Hi dear friends,
> 
> Today I noticed that my application changed.
> 
> 18/10/2011 Application being processed further
> 
> It's really strange because I'm a june applicant, I don't think I have co but at least it's an improvement.


vow!! Congrats botero82 :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Artemisa said:


> Guys, I REALLY need to share this with you.
> 
> I received an e-mail from DIAC, telling me I can your their 'job search' site as I was already granted. Ok.
> 
> https://skilledmigrant.gov.au/
> 
> Check it by yourselves.
> 
> "Australian Skilled Migrant database operates between these hours:
> Monday - Friday : 8am - 11pm
> Saturday: 9am - 1pm
> Outside of these hours, new users cannot register. Existing users may log in but can not update any details."
> 
> Have any of you heard about a site that do not work 24/7???


Definitely strange... working/opening/business hours for a website


----------



## Achilles

aeon said:


> weird.
> 
> says contacted by a case officer. but i haven't been contacted... i just knew i had a co because online status changed, but CO never contacted me... well, maybe because everything is MET already... how I wish he'd introduce himself to me....


Have u done your medicals and pcc ?? Probably a direct grant :ranger:


----------



## JohnAnton

software engineers seem to have preferential attention to DIAC.

I remember april applicants with CO's are also software engineers


----------



## aeon

Achilles said:


> Have u done your medicals and pcc ?? Probably a direct grant :ranger:


yes... last April. I received the infamous March 18 mail and decided to follow what's written there. For real, EVERYTHING. again, EVERYTHING says MET. hopefully a direct grant. I have strong feeling result will be on the first week of November, or early Second Week... What you think as application being processed further last Oct. 7


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> software engineers seem to have preferential attention to DIAC.
> 
> I remember april applicants with CO's are also software engineers


I see you are an accountant and I remember there was a spreadsheet in this thread somewhere along the line with the application date and occupation code. There were lot of accountant applicants when compared to other occupations. Perhaps that's the reason for slow processing. what do you think?


----------



## Achilles

aeon said:


> yes... last April. I received the infamous March 18 mail and decided to follow what's written there. For real, EVERYTHING. again, EVERYTHING says MET. hopefully a direct grant. I have strong feeling result will be on the first week of November, or early Second Week... What you think as application being processed further last Oct. 7


Well, if the status of all doc's are met and CO hasn't contacted you yet, there is only one thing that can happen from here.. GRANT.. Wish you all the best.


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> I see you are an accountant and I remember there was a spreadsheet in this thread somewhere along the line with the application date and occupation code. There were lot of accountant applicants when compared to other occupations. Perhaps that's the reason for slow processing. what do you think?


That might be one of the reason for the slowdown.

I also encountered someone saying that the CO assigned to this occupation seems to be on the slow side too.


----------



## Dee-Aus

Hi everyone! I'm a very fresh forum newbie here! (This is actually my first post.) If you don't mind me asking (since I can't seem to keep up with the 800+ pages), what's the difference between a pre-grant and a direct grant? Also, what are these different teams?


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> software engineers seem to have preferential attention to DIAC.
> 
> I remember april applicants with CO's are also software engineers


If that is the case then I should be more worried for not being processed till now


----------



## guy22

Dee-Aus said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a very fresh forum newbie here! (This is actually my first post.) If you don't mind me asking (since I can't seem to keep up with the 800+ pages), what's the difference between a pre-grant and a direct grant? Also, what are these different teams?


a CO usually contacts the applicant for further documents, sometimes the CO feels that the applicant has uploaded enough evidence/documents for the visa process, therefore the CO keeps quiet and the first news heard by the applicant is that his/her visa is already granted! (usually a wonderful surprise), we call that a direct grant

A pre-grant is where the CO has finished the case and approved the visa application, but cannot grant the visa due to some other issues (a common one being an off-shore visa grant while the applicant is inside Australia) so a pre-grant letter is issued for the applicant to arrange these issues (in this example, leave Australia to get the grant)


----------



## ppjagnaan

Hi guys,

Finally my co has communicated...after I made a stern follow-up yesterday..thing is, he is requesting me to RE-DO my medicals and pcc. In this case, the March 18th email which I received is entirely useless. I did my medicals and pcc in April this year because of that e-mail. On the other hand, it's a blessing in disguise, because it means that if I'd be granted the visa, my initial entry date will be moved...


----------



## guy22

ppjagnaan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally my co has communicated...after I made a stern follow-up yesterday..thing is, he is requesting me to RE-DO my medicals and pcc. In this case, the March 18th email which I received is entirely useless. I did my medicals and pcc in April this year because of that e-mail. On the other hand, it's a blessing in disguise, because it means that if I'd be granted the visa, my initial entry date will be moved...


Great news! the CO must have browsed through all your documents to request for new medical/pcc, and because of that, you can now control the process timeline! (well.. sort of) :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

DIAC should resume back again and continue the flow....but already 1 and half day in the week has gone but still seems to be in relax mode...


----------



## JohnAnton

strange, no one's reporting any good news


----------



## JohnAnton

y no upd8 from any1 yet??

maybe some feb and march applicants not really active in forum 

or too busy to visit forum


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> y no upd8 from any1 yet??
> 
> maybe some feb and march applicants not really active in forum
> 
> or too busy to visit forum


or they might want to stay away from this thread until such time to avoid getting more and more frustrated.. something I've done before....


----------



## rg1prasad

it looks like John and I are ruling this forum for many days...

with this you should understand that, we are not having CO's....

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

Just want to share some thoughts that I've been having today.

The facts:
My older sister is in australia now using 176 state sponsored application which is P2
during that time. She applied in March 2009 and her agent uploaded everthing except
meds. It was in June 2009 that she was contacted by CO to submit meds.
She received her grant in July or less than 3 weeks after med submission.

The thoughts:
She is P2 back then meaning she must have been assigned CO in less than a month after
application. She have applied in March 2009 and must have CO in the month of April 2009.
But CO contacted her only in June 2009. 

So what happened in the months of April and May? CO must have been doing some security checks and stuffs before being cleared for her to do meds.

Opinion:
Some of us Machians may already have CO's but still doing background checks. CO will probably update status and contact applicant once background checks are done and Medical clearance is the only pending item on the list. The sad part is background check may take some time..

just my opionion


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> software engineers seem to have preferential attention to DIAC.
> 
> I remember april applicants with CO's are also software engineers


I really don't think this is the case, my case is Electronics Engineer and April 23rd applicant. 😄

If you look at spread sheet on this and other forum we visit, there are only a few April applicants, but almost double March numbers, Tania's spreadsheet has more that double. Alot to get through, and I remember last week Monday, Tuesday was very quiet also, it will pick up thurs, Friday again. 😄😄😄 I'm sure your very very close.


----------



## rg1prasad

Bunyip02 said:


> I really don't think this is the case, my case is Electronics Engineer and April 23rd applicant. &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> If you look at spread sheet on this and other forum we visit, there are only a few April applicants, but almost double March numbers, Tania's spreadsheet has more that double. Alot to get through, and I remember last week Monday, Tuesday was very quiet also, it will pick up thurs, Friday again. &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836; I'm sure your very very close.


Hmm i guess you are prioritised as you are for Low risk country...


----------



## JohnAnton

Thanks bunyip02.

Being close but diac make it seem still far and its getting me fraustrated


----------



## sgn051

congratulation to all who get CO and Visa:clap2::clap2::clap2:

been away and when back and check that DIAC try to process faster that good...

hope my new year would be good...


----------



## pvannalath

One of my friends has got a co yesterday.
175 paper 
lodgement date- may 23rd 2011.
ANZCO- software engineer


----------



## guy22

pvannalath said:


> One of my friends has got a co yesterday.
> 175 paper
> lodgement date- may 23rd 2011.
> ANZCO- software engineer


MAY 23rd ?!?! WOW that's HUGE NEWS :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

another software engr.


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> another software engr.


----------



## aeon

Achilles said:


> Well, if the status of all doc's are met and CO hasn't contacted you yet, there is only one thing that can happen from here.. GRANT.. Wish you all the best.


thanks achilles... I'm hungry for the GRANT... i really want to go to Australia and start a great opportunity there. This will be a life changing event... On the other hand, I'm gonna miss the people here in my country. well, just the people. But Australia is very dear to me... I think it's the place i really can call "HOME".


----------



## tanhum

aeon said:


> thanks achilles... I'm hungry for the GRANT... i really want to go to Australia and start a great opportunity there. This will be a life changing event... On the other hand, I'm gonna miss the people here in my country. well, just the people. But Australia is very dear to me... I think it's the place i really can call "HOME".


Wish you the best Aeon.. May you get your grant soon


----------



## zullin

Ours is 23 march too - paper but no update so far.This looks good.


----------



## JohnAnton

nothing very exciting today .

Everytime time I wished the next day would bring some exciting news but it never happened and its been a month already.


----------



## Achilles

aeon said:


> thanks achilles... I'm hungry for the GRANT... i really want to go to Australia and start a great opportunity there. This will be a life changing event... On the other hand, I'm gonna miss the people here in my country. well, just the people. But Australia is very dear to me... I think it's the place i really can call "HOME".


sit tight buddy.. your day is just around the corner...


----------



## Achilles

More people should join our thread so that we can get a better understanding of the application process/progress


----------



## JohnAnton

you can also try the PIO forum to get more info.


----------



## clerk85

Achilles said:


> More people should join our thread so that we can get a better understanding of the application process/progress


I am a larker now because my application lodgment date is in October 2011. So, I am just silently reading and praying for everyone for fast progress so that my turns come quickly.


----------



## JohnAnton

i'm gonna take a break from looking into forums for update. i need to lessen the fraustrations i have. 

see you guys in a week or so.


----------



## Striker

pvannalath said:


> One of my friends has got a co yesterday.
> 175 paper
> lodgement date- may 23rd 2011.
> ANZCO- software engineer


I assume you meant to say 23rd March 2011 and not 23rd May 2011


----------



## pvannalath

Striker said:


> I assume you meant to say 23rd March 2011 and not 23rd May 2011


 its MAY


----------



## matchless

My CO has asked for PCC & medicals to be submitted within 70 days. Does that mean that my external checks have been completed? 

Could he go for job verification after PCC & medical?

I thought I would be very happy after CO allocation but now i am worried more than ever


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> My CO has asked for PCC & medicals to be submitted within 70 days. Does that mean that my external checks have been completed?
> 
> Could he go for job verification after PCC & medical?
> 
> I thought I would be very happy after CO allocation but now i am worried more than ever


Unfortunately, this has happened with some Pakistani applicants in early 2010. They were asked to submit PCC + Medicals and after that their case was sent for extended security checks  What you can do is call DIAC and ask the telephone operators what is going on and whether you have passed the security checks phase or not. You could ask from you CO, but it seems a bit presumptuous - the CO might get annoyed and think you are trying to outsmart him... Best of luck!!!


----------



## Bunyip02

matchless said:


> My CO has asked for PCC & medicals to be submitted within 70 days. Does that mean that my external checks have been completed?
> 
> Could he go for job verification after PCC & medical?
> 
> I thought I would be very happy after CO allocation but now i am worried more than ever


Hey congrats on the co. are you on line applicant because you can look what job verification bit says? Mine turned to MET same day as CO assigned but I know Case officers don't all change the status. 😄


----------



## Guest

Bunyip02 said:


> Hey congrats on the co. are you on line applicant because you can look what job verification bit says? Mine turned to MET same day as CO assigned but I know Case officers don't all change the status. 😄


Unfortunately, that isn't a good measure for us Pakistani applicants  Mine say 'MET' since the day I was allocated a CO but I am still stuck with security checks...


----------



## Bunyip02

:welcome:



clerk85 said:


> I am a larker now because my application lodgment date is in October 2011. So, I am just silently reading and praying for everyone for fast progress so that my turns come quickly.


----------



## Bunyip02

leptokurtic said:


> Unfortunately, that isn't a good measure for us Pakistani applicants  Mine say 'MET' since the day I was allocated a CO but I am still stuck with security checks...


I understand how frustrating external checks must be  but i think the main issue is if work experience isn't up to scratch, it is much more of an issue.... so if it is "MET" already, that is a great thing:clap2: then just a matter of time for Visalane:

Good luck


----------



## tare

i got my grant yesterday. So happy 2 let u knw guys.now on the way 2 get the visa level. May fly to sydney next month.
This forum gave me a lot of hope.thanks to u guys


----------



## botero82

tare said:


> i got my grant yesterday. So happy 2 let u knw guys.now on the way 2 get the visa level. May fly to sydney next month.
> This forum gave me a lot of hope.thanks to u guys


Congrats Tare!. have fun in oz!


----------



## clerk85

tare said:


> i got my grant yesterday. So happy 2 let u knw guys.now on the way 2 get the visa level. May fly to sydney next month.
> This forum gave me a lot of hope.thanks to u guys


Congrats bro. Inshallah u will have safe landing in the next month. Do not left the forum. Keep touch with everyone.


----------



## tare

insa allah i wl keep in touch.one of my frnd got CO 3 days ago.he is state sponsored visa subclass 475,applied on 4th april 2011.
I dont normally see any immigration visa refused otherwise if the ielts result is not sumitted at the time of application.wait til ur turn come.dont b frustated by checking ur evisa status..


----------



## Merang

Congrats every one who got co and visa......


----------



## maddy67135

*Lol*



pvannalath said:


> One of my friends has got a co yesterday.
> 175 paper
> lodgement date- may 23rd 2011.
> ANZCO- software engineer



You are lucky Mate. I am in the same ANZCO code and i have lodged on 20th Feb. But still no CO


----------



## Achilles

tare said:


> i got my grant yesterday. So happy 2 let u knw guys.now on the way 2 get the visa level. May fly to sydney next month.
> This forum gave me a lot of hope.thanks to u guys


Congrats tare!! Wish you all the best for your future in aussie... :clap2:


----------



## Auriko1976

tare said:


> insa allah i wl keep in touch.one of my frnd got CO 3 days ago.he is state sponsored visa subclass 475,applied on 4th april 2011.
> I dont normally see any immigration visa refused otherwise if the ielts result is not sumitted at the time of application.wait til ur turn come.dont b frustated by checking ur evisa status..



Hi Tare,,

Great Congratulation and best of luck in Ausi....

May I know your friend IELTS score who applied under 475 State Sponsor in Apr 2011?

I just a bit worry myself as I had applied 475 Relative Sponsor with IELTS Overall 6 (I applied under per old procedure requirement of Concessional English Overall Band 6 acceptable) , I applied on May 2011 before new requirement change.

Thank you....

Rgds, 
Auriko


----------



## matchless

Bunyip02 said:


> Hey congrats on the co. are you on line applicant because you can look what job verification bit says? Mine turned to MET same day as CO assigned but I know Case officers don't all change the status. &#55357;&#56836;


Thanks Bunyip No, I am a paper based applicant. But my CO hasn't asked for anything related to my work experience although I had only submitted statutory declaration & 2 reference letters from colleagues along with pay slips, letters, bank statements etc.


----------



## Suhel

*I have been Granted 175 Visa*

Hi Everyone ,

I got my grant this morning !!! lane:

I am so happy to share this news with you all ,You guys are the first to know about my Grant .

Wish you guys were here with me , I would have taken you all out for a Treat :tea:

Thank you everyone for your support and guidence ( especially Voddy,Artemisa,HermanB,Gaurav,SlimNeo,rg1prasad,iNinjaN,Lawren4)

This forum has made us come a long way together... 

I pray for every one who are waiting for Co/grant and wish gud luck...

lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Achilles

Suhel said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I got my grant this morning !!! lane:
> 
> I am so happy to share this news with you all ,You guys are the first to know about my Grant .
> 
> Wish you guys were here with me , I would have taken you all out for a Treat :tea:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidence ( especially Voddy,Artemisa,HermanB,Gaurav,SlimNeo,rg1prasad,iNinjaN,Lawren4)
> 
> This forum has made us come a long way together...
> 
> I pray for every one who are waiting for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations Suhel ... All the best for your future.. :clap2:


----------



## voddy

Suhel said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I got my grant this morning !!! lane:
> 
> I am so happy to share this news with you all ,You guys are the first to know about my Grant .
> 
> Wish you guys were here with me , I would have taken you all out for a Treat :tea:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidence ( especially Voddy,Artemisa,HermanB,Gaurav,SlimNeo,rg1prasad,iNinjaN,Lawren4)
> 
> This forum has made us come a long way together...
> 
> I pray for every one who are waiting for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


wow congratulations!!! :clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

Suhel said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I got my grant this morning !!! lane:
> 
> I am so happy to share this news with you all ,You guys are the first to know about my Grant .
> 
> Wish you guys were here with me , I would have taken you all out for a Treat :tea:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidence ( especially Voddy,Artemisa,HermanB,Gaurav,SlimNeo,rg1prasad,iNinjaN,Lawren4)
> 
> This forum has made us come a long way together...
> 
> I pray for every one who are waiting for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations Suhel... keep the party with you... will take it once i am in aussie...

All the best for your travel and have a great life ahead in aussie which you have dreamnt for...


----------



## Asadns

Suhel said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I got my grant this morning !!! lane:
> 
> I am so happy to share this news with you all ,You guys are the first to know about my Grant .
> 
> Wish you guys were here with me , I would have taken you all out for a Treat :tea:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidence ( especially Voddy,Artemisa,HermanB,Gaurav,SlimNeo,rg1prasad,iNinjaN,Lawren4)
> 
> This forum has made us come a long way together...
> 
> I pray for every one who are waiting for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:




Congrats for your visa............ I got my pre grant letter today too. I am so happy, i wish everyone good luck. 

I am currently in Australia and my CO has asked me to exit Australia so she can issue grant letter. Do I need to go back to my home country for visa evidencing or can I go anywhere near like New Zealand???????? 

I would be really greatful for any guidence from you all.


----------



## rg1prasad

Asadns said:


> Congrats for your visa............ I got my pre grant letter today too. I am so happy, i wish everyone good luck.
> 
> I am currently in Australia and my CO has asked me to exit Australia so she can issue grant letter. Do I need to go back to my home country for visa evidencing or can I go anywhere near like New Zealand????????
> 
> I would be really greatful for any guidence from you all.


You can go to newzealand and claim that you have exited australia....

congratulations for the pre grant and celebrate in newzealand...

double benefit.... conditions apply...

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Voddy

could you please update the sheet? lot of people have grants and CO while you were silent...

Don't know what happened to voddy these days.... very silent like the few others in the forum... may be influenced by them...its ok but update the sheet... it helps people...

please update....

G1


----------



## sachinmathias

Congratulations to all who got COs allocated and Grants!!!

My latest status is all my document checklist turned MET, only Malaysia PCC is awaited. Malaysia PCC takes 2 months to be issued...arrgggghhhh. I guess because of this I missed 2 chances for Visa Grant last week when my Document Checklist was updated by the CO.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## hongkiat

sachinmathias said:


> Congratulations to all who got COs allocated and Grants!!!
> 
> My latest status is all my document checklist turned MET, only Malaysia PCC is awaited. Malaysia PCC takes 2 months to be issued...arrgggghhhh. I guess because of this I missed 2 chances for Visa Grant last week when my Document Checklist was updated by the CO.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Hi sachin, correct me if I am wrong, but the pcc can be obtained within a day. Used to be 2 months....


----------



## Bunyip02

Congrats to all those who received there grants :clap2:lane:l the Grants


----------



## Guest

Bunyip02 said:


> I understand how frustrating external checks must be  but i think the main issue is if work experience isn't up to scratch, it is much more of an issue.... so if it is "MET" already, that is a great thing:clap2: then just a matter of time for Visalane:
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for your kind words Bunyip02  Hopefully the waiting period can pass quickly and I too can happily parade my shiny new visa


----------



## Guest

A hearty congrats to all those who have received COs/pre-grants/grants :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## sachinmathias

hongkiat said:


> Hi sachin, correct me if I am wrong, but the pcc can be obtained within a day. Used to be 2 months....


PCC for Malaysian Citizen can be obtained within 1 day, but for foreigners it is upto 1 to 2 months. In my case since I am from India it may take upto 2 months. It is already 1 month+ I had put in my application for PCC, still awaiting. Hopefully it is done atleast by next week. 

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## hongkiat

sachinmathias said:


> PCC for Malaysian Citizen can be obtained within 1 day, but for foreigners it is upto 1 to 2 months. In my case since I am from India it may take upto 2 months. It is already 1 month+ I had put in my application for PCC, still awaiting. Hopefully it is done atleast by next week.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Oh now I understand. But I think you can call and check for the status. If not it will porobably delay...


----------



## botero82

Suhel said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I got my grant this morning !!! lane:
> 
> I am so happy to share this news with you all ,You guys are the first to know about my Grant .
> 
> Wish you guys were here with me , I would have taken you all out for a Treat :tea:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidence ( especially Voddy,Artemisa,HermanB,Gaurav,SlimNeo,rg1prasad,iNinjaN,Lawren4)
> 
> This forum has made us come a long way together...
> 
> I pray for every one who are waiting for Co/grant and wish gud luck...
> 
> lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Congrats, What a good news!


----------



## sachinmathias

hongkiat said:


> Oh now I understand. But I think you can call and check for the status. If not it will porobably delay...


I did call up twice, and both times I got different response. Infact I have also forwarded them the request letter from my CO explaiining why I need the Certificate urgently. The first time I called, one gentleman answered and he was kind enough to inform me that I can expect the certificate sometime in the first week of November. However when my wife called up the second time after a week, a lady responded and she was very rude and just gave a blanket answer for every question we asked, "All foreigners will have to wait 2 months". We tried to give her our passport reference to check in her system, she would not entertain us any further and refused to give any specific details on our application. So I guess we are at their mercy.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## juaning

congrats to all that have a CO or Grant!


----------



## itskamran

leptokurtic said:


> A hearty congrats to all those who have received COs/pre-grants/grants :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Me and leptokurtic are in same boat coz profession, country, and application dates are almost same.

leptokurtic do you know how to get PCC in PAKISTAN. Coz i think we should know that how and where to get it when our CO would ask for it.


----------



## Guest

itskamran said:


> Me and leptokurtic are in same boat coz profession, country, and application dates are almost same.
> 
> leptokurtic do you know how to get PCC in PAKISTAN. Coz i think we should know that how and where to get it when our CO would ask for it.


That is a mystery I have yet to solve actually  I am waiting for the CO to give the go ahead and then I'll make the trip to the local police station to ask. I don't want to talk to the police needlessly...


----------



## Artemisa

I'm not sure, but the document my CO sent me was this one:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

PAKISTAN
Relevant document
‘Police certificate’
Apply in person or by mail
*Citizens and resident non-citizens
District Superintendent of Police.
*Non-citizen non-residents nearest Pakistan mission
At according to place of (former) residence
Provide Citizens ID card
*Resident non-citizens residence permit.
*Non-resident non-citizens details of addresses and periods of residence.
Form obtained at local police station. If not available, a letter may be accepted.



leptokurtic said:


> That is a mystery I have yet to solve actually  I am waiting for the CO to give the go ahead and then I'll make the trip to the local police station to ask. I don't want to talk to the police needlessly...


----------



## haseeb85uk

leptokurtic said:


> That is a mystery I have yet to solve actually  I am waiting for the CO to give the go ahead and then I'll make the trip to the local police station to ask. I don't want to talk to the police needlessly...


u have to go to the drig road police station where the dsp sits or alternatively u can go to tower saddar n get it from special branch police.both r fine. wen u go, just stick a 1000 rs note in the hands of the constable n he ll make watever type of police document u require fr u in a day or two...dats it


----------



## hongkiat

sachinmathias said:


> I did call up twice, and both times I got different response. Infact I have also forwarded them the request letter from my CO explaiining why I need the Certificate urgently. The first time I called, one gentleman answered and he was kind enough to inform me that I can expect the certificate sometime in the first week of November. However when my wife called up the second time after a week, a lady responded and she was very rude and just gave a blanket answer for every question we asked, "All foreigners will have to wait 2 months". We tried to give her our passport reference to check in her system, she would not entertain us any further and refused to give any specific details on our application. So I guess we are at their mercy.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Sachin, sorry to hear that. If you don't get anything by next wed, go to the office in putrajaya.


----------



## sgn051

Congratulation to all who get co visa 
See so many got visa  I believe now April month going on is any one April for co ?


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> I'm not sure, but the document my CO sent me was this one:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> PAKISTAN
> Relevant document
> ‘Police certificate’
> Apply in person or by mail
> *Citizens and resident non-citizens
> District Superintendent of Police.
> *Non-citizen non-residents nearest Pakistan mission
> At according to place of (former) residence
> Provide Citizens ID card
> *Resident non-citizens residence permit.
> *Non-resident non-citizens details of addresses and periods of residence.
> Form obtained at local police station. If not available, a letter may be accepted.


Heyyyyyyyyy look who found me all over again!!!!    Thanks for the info Artemisa. The problem is, this is Pakistan and things seldom happen as they are written. I am sure it will be an adventure in itself getting that PCC...


----------



## Guest

haseeb85uk said:


> u have to go to the drig road police station where the dsp sits or alternatively u can go to tower saddar n get it from special branch police.both r fine. wen u go, just stick a 1000 rs note in the hands of the constable n he ll make watever type of police document u require fr u in a day or two...dats it


 
@haseeb85uk - Thanks for the headsup man!!!

@Artemisa - See? This is what I meant. Let's see what happens when the time actually comes...


----------



## Maz25

sgn051 said:


> Congratulation to all who get co visa
> See so many got visa  I believe now April month going on is any one April for co ?


A few April applicants have got CO and I've also seen an early May applicant who's got his visa already on another forum.
It does seem though that DIAC has forgotten about us March applicants. Typical!


----------



## rg1prasad

Oh god... I think there are more than 70 applicants in the month of march.... I think DIAC is postporning it to feb 2012.... if it like that... i am really disappointed... only few of march applicants got CO... I was really expecting a CO by this weekend... and only another day is left and I dont see any sign's of getting a CO...

G1


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> Oh god... I think there are more than 70 applicants in the month of march.... I think DIAC is postporning it to feb 2012.... if it like that... i am really disappointed... only few of march applicants got CO... I was really expecting a CO by this weekend... and only another day is left and I dont see any sign's of getting a CO...
> 
> G1


What do you mean by saying DIAC is postponing it to Feb 2012 :confused2::confused2:


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> What do you mean by saying DIAC is postponing it to Feb 2012 :confused2::confused2:


They might be postporning the heavy chunk of applications to feb 2012... In the excel we just see some 20 odd applicants, but according to the post few days back, we have highest number of applicants in the month of march. So DIAC might be moving things after christmas holidays... if there is dislike option... I would have received quite good number for this post....


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> They might be postponing the heavy chunk of applications to feb 2012... In the excel we just see some 20 odd applicants, but according to the post few days back, we have highest number of applicants in the month of march. So DIAC might be moving things after Christmas holidays... if there is dislike option... I would have received quite good number for this post....


They cannot postpone just like that. I want you to stay positive. Official DIAC update is still in Feb. Probably in next update or the one after that your date will come.


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> They cannot postpone just like that. I want you to stay positive. Official DIAC update is still in Feb. Probably in next update or the one after that your date will come.


Thank you for the support, I am just in a hurry because of many many reasons... I just want to fly aussie for with a job in hand. My company has a branch in Sydney and Melbounre as well, so I just want to see how my management reacts when I say that I wanna go to Aussie... I have seen some people who are placed like that, but not in my company....


G1


----------



## haseeb85uk

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...ive been alotted a co..from team 02...


----------



## haseeb85uk

where is voddyy?????plz update my details


----------



## Achilles

haseeb85uk said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...ive been alotted a co..from team 02...


Congrats mate :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

haseeb85uk said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...ive been alotted a co..from team 02...


Congratulations... all the best


----------



## tanhum

Hi all.. 

had been away from the forum for a few days and i see that there have been quite a good number of CO allocations and grants coming in :clap2: 
Many many congrats to all the lucky ppl 

@rg1prasad - hang in there buddy your turn will come soon.. yes its easier said and you must be in a lot of stress seeing all the ppl who applied after you getting CO and grants but plz do hold on hope for some more time.. as said above your date will come in a week or two.. cheer up


----------



## voddy

haseeb85uk said:


> where is voddyy?????plz update my details


:clap2: hey! congratulations!!!


----------



## Bunyip02

haseeb85uk said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...ive been alotted a co..from team 02...


Yeah, at last, I am also team 2!! Congrats 
😄😄


----------



## rg1prasad

Voddy

Matchless has also got CO 2 days back...


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> Voddy
> 
> Matchless has also got CO 2 days back...


Voddy has to pass on/share the reigns to someone else. some young members perhaps..


----------



## voddy

Achilles said:


> Voddy has to pass on/share the reigns to someone else. some young members perhaps..


 seriously you are correct.

Ok kids, send me your google/gmail ID and you get the rights.. 

its better if a lot of us can edit it. 

cheers!!


p.s and grownups are welcome too


----------



## AusseExpat

Hello all

I have got response for my PLE saying that my application has been batched for CO allocation.

Though it's not so exiting, thought of sharing this info with you all because this could give some hope for all waiting for CO

Good Luck and All The Best Everyone


----------



## statue

I need some advice from other fellow members.

My CO has asked me to fill form 80 and also has requested evidence of work experience. I have already provided a letter which was signed by my HR department, this letter includes my duties and major projects. I have also read somewhere that the letter must be signed by my manager, is this correct? or the HR signed letter is enough? I assume I will have to re-upload this letter along with other evidence, is this correct?

What else should I upload? I can manage bank statement of my salary account since 2008, is this sufficient or should I insist on getting a statement starting from a more earlier date? I also think I should upload some salary slips, some official letter such as annual performance appraisal letter, Rest and Recreation leave grant letter etc.

I would appreciate any help especially regarding the experience letter, I donot want to go to my manager to sign it unless it is essential.


----------



## itskamran

haseeb85uk said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...ive been alotted a co..from team 02...


Please tell your timelines


----------



## Bunyip02

statue said:


> I need some advice from other fellow members.
> 
> My CO has asked me to fill form 80 and also has requested evidence of work experience. I have already provided a letter which was signed by my HR department, this letter includes my duties and major projects. I have also read somewhere that the letter must be signed by my manager, is this correct? or the HR signed letter is enough? I assume I will have to re-upload this letter along with other evidence, is this correct?
> 
> What else should I upload? I can manage bank statement of my salary account since 2008, is this sufficient or should I insist on getting a statement starting from a more earlier date? I also think I should upload some salary slips, some official letter such as annual performance appraisal letter, Rest and Recreation leave grant letter etc.
> 
> I would appreciate any help especially regarding the experience letter, I donot want to go to my manager to sign it unless it is essential.


HR letter should be ok, if you can get a Manager letter then all the better, but they do need pay slips, P60 type tax slips, we didnt need bank statements but if you have them......submit these for all the years of work experience you are claiming for.

We supplied Manager letter, pay slips and P60 tax slips for 4 years as that is what we were claiming. It has been accepted and wasn't asked for any more and now shows MET for us.

Good luck


----------



## rg1prasad

If anyone know how to handle my problem, please suggest me....

My initial company has been shut down long back... I have provided Offer letter, experience letter, Releiving letter, 2 bank slips( I didn't have more), Bank introduction letter with company address and id card.... do you think still more documents needs to be provided? If it is so then I am in trouble...

G1


----------



## haseeb85uk

itskamran said:


> Please tell your timelines


ielts-10th jul 2010, engrs aus - feb 2011, app lodgement - 16th april 2011 - 176 relative sponsor.


----------



## haseeb85uk

Achilles said:


> Congrats mate :clap2::clap2:


thanks alot


----------



## haseeb85uk

voddy said:


> :clap2: hey! congratulations!!!


thanks voddy..we all r giving u a tough time i guess. but somebody has to do the job isnt it? lolz keep up with the gd work


----------



## haseeb85uk

Bunyip02 said:


> Yeah, at last, I am also team 2!! Congrats
> 😄😄


thank u dear. the co sent me 4 attachments in mail regarding client service and required checklist etc and gave me 70 days to respond...bt in another document that he sent, he said no further stuff is required from me at this stage and i need to wait patiently....

so i ddint get wat exactly has the co given me the 70 days for?? coz on one side he says rely with the required checklist and on another side he says no further documents required :S


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> If anyone know how to handle my problem, please suggest me....
> 
> My initial company has been shut down long back... I have provided Offer letter, experience letter, Releiving letter, 2 bank slips( I didn't have more), Bank introduction letter with company address and id card.... do you think still more documents needs to be provided? If it is so then I am in trouble...
> 
> G1


I think this is more than enough.


----------



## hongkiat

rg1prasad said:


> If anyone know how to handle my problem, please suggest me....
> 
> My initial company has been shut down long back... I have provided Offer letter, experience letter, Releiving letter, 2 bank slips( I didn't have more), Bank introduction letter with company address and id card.... do you think still more documents needs to be provided? If it is so then I am in trouble...
> 
> G1


Include a statutory declaration detailing your company, yourself, job description etc. Signed by you witness by a jp or commissioner of oaths.

Shouldn't be a problem to find your ex-colleague? If can find someone more superior than you, get him to sign one statutory too.


----------



## rg1prasad

hongkiat said:


> Include a statutory declaration detailing your company, yourself, job description etc. Signed by you witness by a jp or commissioner of oaths.
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem to find your ex-colleague? If can find someone more superior than you, get him to sign one statutory too.


The Expereince letter consists of my roles and responsibilities... Even I can get few statutory declarations, but I am afraid that form 16 (taxation details)might be asked. As the salary is very very low, I never bothered for taxation as my salary falls under tax free income... 

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> I think this is more than enough.


Thank you for the clarification... 

I am not excited to get a CO quickly but I am excited to see what are marked as MET and what more are REQUESTED...:confused2:

G1


----------



## tanhum

rg1prasad said:


> If anyone know how to handle my problem, please suggest me....
> 
> My initial company has been shut down long back... I have provided Offer letter, experience letter, Releiving letter, 2 bank slips( I didn't have more), Bank introduction letter with company address and id card.... do you think still more documents needs to be provided? If it is so then I am in trouble...
> 
> G1


Are you in touch with any of your ex-collegues? if yes, I would suggest to get a letter from them stating that you worked together in so and so company at this period and these were your responsibilities and have their business card attached to this letter. 
Just have them ready.. so far what ever you have submitted if that works out for your CO then good else you can give these as additional proofs.


----------



## Artemisa

leptokurtic said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy look who found me all over again!!!!    Thanks for the info Artemisa. The problem is, this is Pakistan and things seldom happen as they are written. I am sure it will be an adventure in itself getting that PCC...


I'm always around here. I can't help myself doing it ;P


----------



## botero82

haseeb85uk said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...ive been alotted a co..from team 02...


Congrats!


----------



## Bunyip02

haseeb85uk said:


> thank u dear. the co sent me 4 attachments in mail regarding client service and required checklist etc and gave me 70 days to respond...bt in another document that he sent, he said no further stuff is required from me at this stage and i need to wait patiently....
> 
> so i ddint get wat exactly has the co given me the 70 days for?? coz on one side he says rely with the required checklist and on another side he says no further documents required :S


Maybe take a look at the checklist on your application on the immi site, all your documents should either say require, Met or further information required. What does yours say?? there maybe a message on the check lists and also due to you being high risk you may have long checks now started


----------



## rg1prasad

tanhum said:


> Are you in touch with any of your ex-collegues? if yes, I would suggest to get a letter from them stating that you worked together in so and so company at this period and these were your responsibilities and have their business card attached to this letter.
> Just have them ready.. so far what ever you have submitted if that works out for your CO then good else you can give these as additional proofs.


I am thinking the same. Get things ready before i get CO. Yah I am in contact, and it is easy to take the declaration. But my question was to know whether the documents I have provided are enough or not?

G1


----------



## hongkiat

rg1prasad said:


> I am thinking the same. Get things ready before i get CO. Yah I am in contact, and it is easy to take the declaration. But my question was to know whether the documents I have provided are enough or not?
> 
> G1


Hi the document you provide should be enough. 

If more evidence requested by CO, then get your ex-colleagues testimony and its best to have it in the form of statutory declaration which carriers legal binding. Include the date of employment where tax is not applicable.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

haseeb85uk said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...ive been alotted a co..from team 02...


Many congrats haseeb85uk :clap2: My CO is from team 2 also. Do keep in touch about how your app progresses and whether it's sent for external checks or not...


----------



## matchless

leptokurtic said:


> @haseeb85uk - Thanks for the headsup man!!!
> 
> @Artemisa - See? This is what I meant. Let's see what happens when the time actually comes...


Rs.1000 is not enough for them. i lived in 2 areas of Karachi within 10 years & I have given Rs.3,000/- to each police station alongwith these documents to each: 4 photos, utility bills, 2 copies of CNICs of neighbours, copy of passport & CNIC.


----------



## Guest

statue said:


> I need some advice from other fellow members.
> 
> My CO has asked me to fill form 80 and also has requested evidence of work experience. I have already provided a letter which was signed by my HR department, this letter includes my duties and major projects. I have also read somewhere that the letter must be signed by my manager, is this correct? or the HR signed letter is enough? I assume I will have to re-upload this letter along with other evidence, is this correct?
> 
> What else should I upload? I can manage bank statement of my salary account since 2008, is this sufficient or should I insist on getting a statement starting from a more earlier date? I also think I should upload some salary slips, some official letter such as annual performance appraisal letter, Rest and Recreation leave grant letter etc.
> 
> I would appreciate any help especially regarding the experience letter, I donot want to go to my manager to sign it unless it is essential.


HR signed letter is OK. It just needs to be signed by someone who is authorized to do so in your company. It also needs contact information of the person so DIAC can verify the information if they want. The relevant details to be included are explained (at least WERE explained before July 2011) on the DIAC website.

So if all of the above is in order, no need to re-do your employment letter. The rest of the evidences should be more than enough if you can provide them all. Good luck!!!


----------



## Guest

haseeb85uk said:


> thank u dear. the co sent me 4 attachments in mail regarding client service and required checklist etc and gave me 70 days to respond...bt in another document that he sent, he said no further stuff is required from me at this stage and i need to wait patiently....
> 
> so i ddint get wat exactly has the co given me the 70 days for?? coz on one side he says rely with the required checklist and on another side he says no further documents required :S


I think 'no further docs' means no more AFTER the ones he's already asked for


----------



## Guest

rg1prasad said:


> If anyone know how to handle my problem, please suggest me....
> 
> My initial company has been shut down long back... I have provided Offer letter, experience letter, Releiving letter, 2 bank slips( I didn't have more), Bank introduction letter with company address and id card.... do you think still more documents needs to be provided? If it is so then I am in trouble...
> 
> G1


I think you should be OK. If they need any further info, they'll contact you directly and then you can explain things. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Guest

Artemisa said:


> I'm always around here. I can't help myself doing it ;P


My only cribbing is you don't do it more often...


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> Rs.1000 is not enough for them. i lived in 2 areas of Karachi within 10 years & I have given Rs.3,000/- to each police station alongwith these documents to each: 4 photos, utility bills, 2 copies of CNICs of neighbours, copy of passport & CNIC.


CNICs of NEIGHBORS??? I'll need to let the whole neighborhood I'm going to Australia???     I mean, MOST people would run a mile at the mere mention of the word 'Police', who would agree to providing his CNIC copy for submission to the police station?????

Also, if I'm living at my mum's house, the utility bills won't have my name on them. Is that OK???


----------



## auger

haseeb85uk said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...ive been alotted a co..from team 02...


congrats haseeb85uk! we lodged our application on the same date but i don't have a co yet


----------



## matchless

leptokurtic said:


> CNICs of NEIGHBORS??? I'll need to let the whole neighborhood I'm going to Australia???     I mean, MOST people would run a mile at the mere mention of the word 'Police', who would agree to providing his CNIC copy for submission to the police station?????
> 
> Also, if I'm living at my mum's house, the utility bills won't have my name on them. Is that OK???


I also live at my father's house. They just need to confirm that we actually lived at that area. We didnt give the utility bills for our previous home.

No need to tell the whole neighbourhood I just provided the CNIC's of our neighbours who are brothers & living in the same house. So u can also take the CNIC from only 1 family


----------



## matchless

haseeb85uk said:


> thank u dear. the co sent me 4 attachments in mail regarding client service and required checklist etc and gave me 70 days to respond...bt in another document that he sent, he said no further stuff is required from me at this stage and i need to wait patiently....
> 
> so i ddint get wat exactly has the co given me the 70 days for?? coz on one side he says rely with the required checklist and on another side he says no further documents required :S



My CO has also given me 70 days times for submitting PCC & medicals & I was also wondering why. Though there is no mention of "No further documents needed" in any of the attachment. What does that mean:confused2::noidea:


----------



## statue

leptokurtic said:


> HR signed letter is OK. It just needs to be signed by someone who is authorized to do so in your company. It also needs contact information of the person so DIAC can verify the information if they want. The relevant details to be included are explained (at least WERE explained before July 2011) on the DIAC website.
> 
> So if all of the above is in order, no need to re-do your employment letter. The rest of the evidences should be more than enough if you can provide them all. Good luck!!!


Thank you leptokurtic. I will submit the same experience letter, it was actually forwarded by my manager to HR and then HR issued it to me. However, I do not want to remind my manager that I am going to Australia


----------



## haseeb85uk

leptokurtic said:


> Many congrats haseeb85uk :clap2: My CO is from team 2 also. Do keep in touch about how your app progresses and whether it's sent for external checks or not...


ok i will thanks mate...could u plz clarify something..i got an email with 4 attachments...client service, request for docs etc....in one document it says reply with the requested docs in 70 days and when i open the requested docs pdf file it says " Dear Sir..i have reviewed ur app and there is no document that u need to submit at this stage.." so im a bit confused..did u get such type of an email?


----------



## haseeb85uk

auger said:


> congrats haseeb85uk! we lodged our application on the same date but i don't have a co yet


thank you..dont worry u will get it in a couple of weeks hopefully...i just got it before time..its good news for u that they really have entered april..so keep ur fingers crossed...TWO WEEKS


----------



## haseeb85uk

Bunyip02 said:


> Maybe take a look at the checklist on your application on the immi site, all your documents should either say require, Met or further information required. What does yours say?? there maybe a message on the check lists and also due to you being high risk you may have long checks now started


ALL my docs are met except 160 eh and 26 eh which r the police and health ones..so i doubt any document is outstanding


----------



## haseeb85uk

matchless said:


> My CO has also given me 70 days times for submitting PCC & medicals & I was also wondering why. Though there is no mention of "No further documents needed" in any of the attachment. What does that mean:confused2::noidea:


did ur co directly ask u for medicals n pcc in his frst mail?? my co told me in today's mail dat DO NOT go fr pcc n medicals unless he advises me to


----------



## Bunyip02

haseeb85uk said:


> ALL my docs are met except 160 eh and 26 eh which r the police and health ones..so i doubt any document is outstanding


Well thats great that all docs are MET:clap2::clap2: i guess he is doing further internal/external checks as you are HR country, so sit tight, be very patient and let Diac do there work and soon enough they will ask you for PCC/Meds

Good luck my firend


----------



## matchless

haseeb85uk said:


> did ur co directly ask u for medicals n pcc in his frst mail?? my co told me in today's mail dat DO NOT go fr pcc n medicals unless he advises me to


Yes. In the attached checklist & letter he has asked for medical & PCC only. but I am worried about my external checks. I don't think DIAC can be so lenient for women

I went for my medical today but in the evening doc called me to come again on monday for further checkup bcoz of my stitches. Although I had told her today that I had stitches 1.5 years ago after my thyroid surgery.


----------



## haseeb85uk

matchless said:


> Yes. In the attached checklist & letter he has asked for medical & PCC only. but I am worried about my external checks. I don't think DIAC can be so lenient for women
> 
> I went for my medical today but in the evening doc called me to come again on monday for further checkup bcoz of my stitches. Although I had told her today that I had stitches 1.5 years ago after my thyroid surgery.


can u show me a snap of the required checklist that ur co sent u?coz my co asked me the same bt there is no checklist in attachment..im confused...u can hide ur name and trn and just cut the checklist part of the attachment..


----------



## sgn051

statue said:


> Thank you leptokurtic. I will submit the same experience letter, it was actually forwarded by my manager to HR and then HR issued it to me. However, I do not want to remind my manager that I am going to Australia


you can attach few payslips and TAX return letter or any other work related experience that show you work there... even Bank Statement you can show about Salary...

Good luck...


----------



## haseeb85uk

matchless said:


> Yes. In the attached checklist & letter he has asked for medical & PCC only. but I am worried about my external checks. I don't think DIAC can be so lenient for women
> 
> I went for my medical today but in the evening doc called me to come again on monday for further checkup bcoz of my stitches. Although I had told her today that I had stitches 1.5 years ago after my thyroid surgery.


dont get worried abt external checks...in fact dont b worried abt anything thats beyond ur ability to influence...so keep ur fingers crossed...rather just stay off forums..12 months is wat should be reverberating across ur mind and keep ur cool..albeit late bt inshallah we all will get our visas.


----------



## maddy67135

*Co Allocated 175*

Hi All,

Just got my CO Allocated.

Subclasss: 175 Offshore
Applied: 20th Feb 2011
ACS: Jan 2011
IELTS: Jan 2011


I have been requested for AFP.

Any idea how long does it take for the AFP?

Cheers,
Maz


----------



## faizz

maddy67135 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my CO Allocated.
> 
> Subclasss: 175 Offshore
> Applied: 20th Feb 2011
> ACS: Jan 2011
> IELTS: Jan 2011
> 
> 
> I have been requested for AFP.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take for the AFP?
> 
> Cheers,
> Maz


Congrats on the CO. AFP takes about 15 days, if you are in Australia.
See National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police


----------



## maddy67135

Thanks Faizz.


----------



## rg1prasad

maddy67135 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my CO Allocated.
> 
> Subclasss: 175 Offshore
> Applied: 20th Feb 2011
> ACS: Jan 2011
> IELTS: Jan 2011
> 
> 
> I have been requested for AFP.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take for the AFP?
> 
> Cheers,
> Maz


Congrats

after long time one CO allocation... still you can find lot of people hiding... for sure feb and march applicants are going to be delayed in my view as there are more number of applicants in feb and march...

G1


----------



## voddy

maddy67135 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my CO Allocated.
> 
> Subclasss: 175 Offshore
> Applied: 20th Feb 2011
> ACS: Jan 2011
> IELTS: Jan 2011
> 
> 
> I have been requested for AFP.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take for the AFP?
> 
> Cheers,
> Maz


congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## Achilles

maddy67135 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my CO Allocated.
> 
> Subclasss: 175 Offshore
> Applied: 20th Feb 2011
> ACS: Jan 2011
> IELTS: Jan 2011
> 
> 
> I have been requested for AFP.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take for the AFP?
> 
> Cheers,
> Maz


Congratulation Maddy..:clap2::clap2::clap2: It takes about two weeks(realistically) maximum.


----------



## rg1prasad

Forum is boring without any CO allocations in recent past... Isn't it?

G1


----------



## brajeshdave

Friends, 

I got my visa grant today (application included my wife & kid). It came 4 days after I sent my PCC by email. The initial entry date is 29th Sept 2012 and visa has no conditions. 

Thanks for your support all these days. I wish everyone here gets the grant soon and realize the promising Australian dream.

Cheers.


----------



## rg1prasad

brajeshdave said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant today (application included my wife & kid). It came 4 days after I sent my PCC by email. The initial entry date is 29th Sept 2012 and visa has no conditions.
> 
> Thanks for your support all these days. I wish everyone here gets the grant soon and realize the promising Australian dream.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats:clap2:

Have a great life ahead...


----------



## rg1prasad

If DIAC is going to resume their speed then next week should be hectic week for them...


----------



## guy22

rg1prasad said:


> If DIAC is going to resume their speed then next week should be hectic week for them...


If the next update can push the allocation to Mar 1, then it will be wonderful for all March applicants because they can 'officially' contact DIAC and ask for a CO 

Let's hope things go well


----------



## rg1prasad

guy22 said:


> If the next update can push the allocation to Mar 1, then it will be wonderful for all March applicants because they can 'officially' contact DIAC and ask for a CO
> 
> Let's hope things go well


I dont think so... DIAC is very smart in handling the situation, so the next update would be Feb 20 i guess... already they had processed applicants upto feb 16th, so there isn't much work for them to do... and put themself in a safe position....

as a march 1st week applicant, looking at DIAC response... i feel i might get a CO in 3rd or 4th week of november....


----------



## guy22

rg1prasad said:


> I dont think so... DIAC is very smart in handling the situation, so the next update would be Feb 20 i guess... already they had processed applicants upto feb 16th, so there isn't much work for them to do... and put themself in a safe position....
> 
> as a march 1st week applicant, looking at DIAC response... i feel i might get a CO in 3rd or 4th week of november....


You are right, but I believe the March 18 email is pushing them forward, we have seen the average allocation wait period getting shorter and shorter (with March applicants it's around 200 days, Jan applicants usually waited for 230 days). 

Since DIAC has been pushing themselves (and we see Mar/Apr applicants getting COs) I will optimistically assume their processing speed will remain fast even if the next update is not very pleasing to us


----------



## rg1prasad

guy22 said:


> You are right, but I believe the March 18 email is pushing them forward, we have seen the average allocation wait period getting shorter and shorter (with March applicants it's around 200 days, Jan applicants usually waited for 230 days).
> 
> Since DIAC has been pushing themselves (and we see Mar/Apr applicants getting COs) I will optimistically assume their processing speed will remain fast even if the next update is not very pleasing to us



Hmmm... but I see there isn't any movement since 2 weeks...

take this week as a instance... 3 CO allocations and 3 grants i suppose... last week is same... 

If this continues, and with the no of applicants in march (highest of all months, over 80) it will take much time... and christmas holidays are about to come...


----------



## sgn051

maddy67135 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my CO Allocated.
> 
> Subclasss: 175 Offshore
> Applied: 20th Feb 2011
> ACS: Jan 2011
> IELTS: Jan 2011
> 
> 
> I have been requested for AFP.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take for the AFP?
> 
> Cheers,
> Maz


Congratulation:clap2:

AFP you will get with in 7-8 Days if all clear. I always get with in 5 working days.


----------



## Achilles

brajeshdave said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant today (application included my wife & kid). It came 4 days after I sent my PCC by email. The initial entry date is 29th Sept 2012 and visa has no conditions.
> 
> Thanks for your support all these days. I wish everyone here gets the grant soon and realize the promising Australian dream.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats brajesh :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aarkay

*Few Lodgement Questions*

After following this forum for about 10 months now, I have officially joined the bandwagon , I have lodged my 175 application yesterday(27-Oct-2011). 

I have a couple of questions to ask, please answer the same and help me - 

1) I gave my IELTS on 7th Nov 2009 (24 months expire in 10 days), will there be a need to give IELTS again?

2) I stayed in USA for 3 yrs, so as per my understanding I will need to get PCC from both USA and India. When should I apply for PCC? means after CO allocation or shall I go ahead with PCC straightaway, and keep them ready with me ? Because USA PCC can take about 2 months to come.

Please do reply.

Thanks.


----------



## itskamran

aarkay said:


> After following this forum for about 10 months now, I have officially joined the bandwagon , I have lodged my 175 application yesterday(27-Oct-2011).
> 
> I have a couple of questions to ask, please answer the same and help me -
> 
> 1) I gave my IELTS on 7th Nov 2009 (24 months expire in 10 days), will there be a need to give IELTS again?
> 
> 2) I stayed in USA for 3 yrs, so as per my understanding I will need to get PCC from both USA and India. When should I apply for PCC? means after CO allocation or shall I go ahead with PCC straightaway, and keep them ready with me ? Because USA PCC can take about 2 months to get.
> 
> Please do reply.
> 
> Thanks.


1) I believe your IELTS is acceptable even you give it even one day before expiration.

2) PCC and Medical should be done when CO asked to do so. Usually they give 70 days for this


----------



## WeekrisH

Aarkay

1) As long as your IELTS score is not more than 2 years old as of the date of lodgement it will be valid till your visa process is complete.
I remember reading this on a DIAC page but cant seem to find it now.

2) Since you have just lodged your application its probably prudent to wait till you see Aug '11 applicants being allocated. Its too early now.


----------



## aarkay

Thanks,

probably then I should sitback and relax and wait untill I hear anything from DIAC about IELTS date....

and should get my USA and Indian PCC not in 2011...atleast.... :confused2:


----------



## Merang

*work experience still showing Recieved*



aarkay said:


> Thanks,
> 
> probably then I should sitback and relax and wait untill I hear anything from DIAC about IELTS date....
> 
> and should get my USA and Indian PCC not in 2011...atleast.... :confused2:


i have submitted form 80 one week ago
but still showing required All docs met except work experience and specific work experience 
any idea?
are they doing external Checks .......
fingure crossed..///


----------



## immiseeker

Merang said:


> i have submitted form 80 one week ago
> but still showing required All docs met except work experience and specific work experience
> any idea?
> are they doing external Checks .......
> fingure crossed..///


Sent my FORM80 11 months ago, it still listed as REQUIRED and my CO informed me that my application is under routine processing. so don't worry about your online application status.


----------



## Merang

But bro he just asked me form 80 and some of my docs showing met and some as recieved 
I have seen many paki applicant having visa grant only in 10 months and for me it's 11 mont is on


----------



## botero82

Congrats maddy67135 for your co allocation and brajeshdave for your grant. 

I am so amazed for this long thread!, more than 9000 post and 999 likes at the moment we just need one more.


----------



## botero82

rg1prasad said:


> If DIAC is going to resume their speed then next week should be hectic week for them...


I think they still processing all those applicants that went from P5 to P3. Have you noticed guys the week after the update most of the times is so quiet?, let's wait for the next week for more co and grants.


----------



## Bunyip02

botero82 said:


> Congrats maddy67135 for your co allocation and brajeshdave for your grant.
> 
> I am so amazed for this long thread!, more than 9000 post and 999 likes at the moment we just need one more.


So do i get a prize for doing the 1000 like :clap2::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## immiseeker

Merang said:


> But bro he just asked me form 80 and some of my docs showing met and some as recieved
> I have seen many paki applicant having visa grant only in 10 months and for me it's 11 mont is on


Count your time after CO allocation, before that you was just in waiting queue. now real fun starts. 

If you can see my time lines it clearly states that my Co was allocated after 13 Months of long wait. and after CO allocation i am still waiting for my external checks. those who have got Visa grants within 10 Months are just lucky. there are many Pakistani applicants who got CO more than 17 or 18 months ago but still waiting for final grant.

All of my docs changed to MET on same day when i got CO. so if yoru Wrok EXP or Sepcific work exp does not change to MET it means JOB verification would be done by AHC. so b careful and inform your Manager or who ever signed your Reference letters.

Good luck


----------



## botero82

Bunyip02 said:


> So do i get a prize for doing the 1000 like :clap2::lol::lol::lol:


Thanks Bunyip02, you received a like back. I hope you receive your grant soon too.


----------



## haseeb85uk

immiseeker said:


> Count your time after CO allocation, before that you was just in waiting queue. now real fun starts.
> 
> If you can see my time lines it clearly states that my Co was allocated after 13 Months of long wait. and after CO allocation i am still waiting for my external checks. those who have got Visa grants within 10 Months are just lucky. there are many Pakistani applicants who got CO more than 17 or 18 months ago but still waiting for final grant.
> 
> All of my docs changed to MET on same day when i got CO. so if yoru Wrok EXP or Sepcific work exp does not change to MET it means JOB verification would be done by AHC. so b careful and inform your Manager or who ever signed your Reference letters.
> 
> Good luck


where can i check whether my work experience is met or required?coz its not in the list of my docs that r showing met or reqd..no work experience line???


----------



## botero82

haseeb85uk said:


> where can i check whether my work experience is met or required?coz its not in the list of my docs that r showing met or reqd..no work experience line???


Check the document checklist in the e-business system. there should be a line that says "Evidence of work experience". 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## immiseeker

haseeb85uk said:


> where can i check whether my work experience is met or required?coz its not in the list of my docs that r showing met or reqd..no work experience line???


In Document Check List. "Evidence Of Work Experience"


----------



## haseeb85uk

immiseeker said:


> In Document Check List. "Evidence Of Work Experience"


i dont have evidence of work experience in docs check list at all..is it gd or bad? im not claiming any extra points fr work experience coz im claiming one year nd not 3 yrs


----------



## immiseeker

haseeb85uk said:


> i dont have evidence of work experience in docs check list at all..is it gd or bad? im not claiming any extra points fr work experience coz im claiming one year nd not 3 yrs


Dont Worry, Document check list is not identical. Every thing depends upon the set of documents u provided...


----------



## Merang

immiseeker said:


> Count your time after CO allocation, before that you was just in waiting queue. now real fun starts.
> 
> If you can see my time lines it clearly states that my Co was allocated after 13 Months of long wait. and after CO allocation i am still waiting for my external checks. those who have got Visa grants within 10 Months are just lucky. there are many Pakistani applicants who got CO more than 17 or 18 months ago but still waiting for final grant.
> 
> All of my docs changed to MET on same day when i got CO. so if yoru Wrok EXP or Sepcific work exp does not change to MET it means JOB verification would be done by AHC. so b careful and inform your Manager or who ever signed your Reference letters.
> 
> Good luck




thanks dear 
but there is no line on my online status which showing External checks....
secondly my experience letter is signed by my MD but on letter he does give any phone number he just has given his email address but under MD sign
he has given the HR manager name and his Telephone number
so who will AHC will contact?
its like this
Managing Director xxxxxx company
namexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
email address
signature 

HR Manager
name xxxxxx
telephone No.


----------



## suryabe2

Hi All, My online status has changed to ABPF on 25-Oct-2011... Document checklist changed to MET for all except PCC and medicals....sorry for the delayed update guys.... I was busy and dint check my status for a long time....its quiet a surprise....

Even though there are no mail from my CO,there is a line in status sayin there was a mail sent to me. My agent said that CO's mail will reach me in another ten days...else we have to raise a query...

Thanks Voddy and Artemisa for their sheet and tool.... They are both really timesavers.....

Voddy kindly update ur sheet with my details....

My details are.....
Login Name - suryabe2
Application type -175 online
Applied on - 14 April 2011
ANSZCO Code - Developer programmer
ABPF - 25-Oct-2011

Warm regards, 
Surya


----------



## sysanalyst

All my documents are displaying as "MET" from 18th October. Still no Pre -grant.


----------



## tare

i got my passport visa label along wth my wf.wl fly sydney 20th nov.guys pray for me


----------



## Achilles

suryabe2 said:


> Hi All, My online status has changed to ABPF on 25-Oct-2011... Document checklist changed to MET for all except PCC and medicals....sorry for the delayed update guys.... I was busy and dint check my status for a long time....its quiet a surprise....
> 
> Even though there are no mail from my CO,there is a line in status sayin there was a mail sent to me. My agent said that CO's mail will reach me in another ten days...else we have to raise a query...
> 
> Thanks Voddy and Artemisa for their sheet and tool.... They are both really timesavers.....
> 
> Voddy kindly update ur sheet with my details....
> 
> My details are.....
> Login Name - suryabe2
> Application type -175 online
> Applied on - 14 April 2011
> ANSZCO Code - Developer programmer
> ABPF - 25-Oct-2011
> 
> Warm regards,
> Surya


Congrats Surya :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

tare said:


> i got my passport visa label along wth my wf.wl fly sydney 20th nov.guys pray for me


Wish you all the best for your future ...


----------



## ppjagnaan

Guys, anybody here or anybody you know who was granted a visa despite the fact that the medical results showed an abnormal finding in the lungs (such as old scar from TB)? My CO requested me to undergo medical examination AGAIN, but for no specific reason but I suspect it's because of my old lung scar from primary complex (TB in children) which I had when I was 3 years old. I've been treated a long, long time ago and no incidence of recurrence. 

thanks


----------



## Guest

ppjagnaan said:


> Guys, anybody here or anybody you know who was granted a visa despite the fact that the medical results showed an abnormal finding in the lungs (such as old scar from TB)? My CO requested me to undergo medical examination AGAIN, but for no specific reason but I suspect it's because of my old lung scar from primary complex (TB in children) which I had when I was 3 years old. I've been treated a long, long time ago and no incidence of recurrence.
> 
> thanks


It happened to a frind of mine. He was asked to do a lengthy TB test where they regularly take sample/culture from the lung at some frequency (monthly/tri-monthly etc.) and keep it in the lab for observation to check for any signs of TB progression.


----------



## jarnorth

just an update...

all documents showed "MET""
Medicals- Finalised

secondary applicant
health requirements- outstanding/received

Just forwarded the PCC from Phils., last document oustanding for my secondary applicant.

how long does it take for the visa grant? 28th day deadline of submission of dox will be on Nov 6 and all required dox has been submitted and communicated with our CO

Thanks!


----------



## suryabe2

Achilles said:


> Congrats Surya :clap2::clap2:


Thanks Achilles....


----------



## matchless

Finally got my PCCs (in 5 days). I will send it to my CO today through email. Should I also send the receipt of my medicals?


----------



## clerk85

Dear Friends,

I am facing a weird problem while filling *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant* link online (After login to check application status this link can be found at the bottom of Person 1 list). There are a page named *visit to australia* and i can't move forward without filling this page. I have never been to australia. How could i give this type of info?:confused2: This forms contends have some similarity with form80.


----------



## haseeb85uk

matchless said:


> Finally got my PCCs (in 5 days). I will send it to my CO today through email. Should I also send the receipt of my medicals?


plz tell me the details how u did ur pcc??


----------



## Auriko1976

ppjagnaan said:


> Guys, anybody here or anybody you know who was granted a visa despite the fact that the medical results showed an abnormal finding in the lungs (such as old scar from TB)? My CO requested me to undergo medical examination AGAIN, but for no specific reason but I suspect it's because of my old lung scar from primary complex (TB in children) which I had when I was 3 years old. I've been treated a long, long time ago and no incidence of recurrence.
> 
> thanks


Hi , 

In Singapore , immigration can able to accept with Specialist's letter which mentioned that it's just scar but in active TB. As my mom now 58 yes old but she had TB in last 20 hrs ago and it had been treated fully but she can't hide the scar whoever she took the X-ray check up and I have to bring her to TB Specialist to re-examine to ensure and support the statement that it is just scar only.. 

My suggestion is you may go to see TB specialist a d check up to get the specialist letter to support stronger to DIAC officer. For all TB patient , it can't avoid the scar in their lung.. But TB nowadays can cure totally. So the specialist letter cab be able to support to immigration officer's confidence.. 

Please submit it.. It can help you.. 

If no, DIAC in doubt of this status without support from specialist statement...


----------



## Achilles

matchless said:


> Finally got my PCCs (in 5 days). I will send it to my CO today through email. Should I also send the receipt of my medicals?


Yes , you should submit the receipt of your medical examination..


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi guys

i'm now ABPF Oct 29. just saw it today.


----------



## hongkiat

JohnAnton said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i'm now ABPF Oct 29. just saw it today.


Congrats John! Finally!


----------



## JohnAnton

hongkiat said:


> Congrats John! Finally!


Thanks. everything is still required and outstanding though


----------



## matchless

haseeb85uk said:


> plz tell me the details how u did ur pcc??


i lived in 2 areas of Karachi within 10 years. therefore I gave Rs.3,000/- to each police station alongwith these documents to each: 4 photos, utility bills, 2 copies of CNICs of neighbours, copy of passport & CNIC.


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> Thanks. everything is still required and outstanding though


I guess CO may not have had tme to do much as it is the weekend, maybe more will be MET next week...:clap2:

Now it's Voddy's turn next week i hope


----------



## rackspace

matchless said:


> i lived in 2 areas of Karachi within 10 years. therefore I gave Rs.3,000/- to each police station alongwith these documents to each: 4 photos, utility bills, 2 copies of CNICs of neighbours, copy of passport & CNIC.


I think only one PCC is required per country.


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i'm now ABPF Oct 29. just saw it today.


Here we go... Congrats John... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> Here we go... Congrats John... :clap2::clap2:


I think all marchians have been batched to a respective CO... based on a posts that I've recently read somewhere in this forum.

It just depends on how fast the assigned CO's does the work.:ranger:


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> Finally got my PCCs (in 5 days). I will send it to my CO today through email. Should I also send the receipt of my medicals?


Yes, you should send the receipt of the medicals so in case there is any delay the CO will know it wasn't because of any laxness from your end.


----------



## matchless

leptokurtic said:


> Yes, you should send the receipt of the medicals so in case there is any delay the CO will know it wasn't because of any laxness from your end.


Thanks leptokurtic


----------



## ppjagnaan

leptokurtic said:


> It happened to a frind of mine. He was asked to do a lengthy TB test where they regularly take sample/culture from the lung at some frequency (monthly/tri-monthly etc.) and keep it in the lab for observation to check for any signs of TB progression.


I heard for some, for as long the the scar is inactive, they are just made to sign a health undertaking, some sort of a promise to see a doctor in Australia within six-months following arrival. If they would require me to undergo the lengthy TB test, then that would be a major problem as I will most likely be in the US by December 2011. That's why I'm hoping against hope that I will get my Aussie visa before I fly to the US.


----------



## Guest

ppjagnaan said:


> I heard for some, for as long the the scar is inactive, they are just made to sign a health undertaking, some sort of a promise to see a doctor in Australia within six-months following arrival. If they would require me to undergo the lengthy TB test, then that would be a major problem as I will most likely be in the US by December 2011. That's why I'm hoping against hope that I will get my Aussie visa before I fly to the US.


Well, what I am telling you is the story of a Pakistani applicant and most 'checks' are rather stringent for us. As someone suggested, DO upload the specialist certificate (contact the clinic where you had the medicals and ask them for a recommendation) as somebody suggested earlier. After that, we can only hope for the best...


----------



## guy22

A new week! Good luck everyone!


----------



## rg1prasad

Bunyip02 said:


> I guess CO may not have had tme to do much as it is the weekend, maybe more will be MET next week...:clap2:
> 
> Now it's Voddy's turn next week i hope



So everyone forgot me...

Congrats John...


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> So everyone forgot me...
> 
> Congrats John...


I've read somewhere in this forum someone got reply from his PLE.

I'm not sure but I think he is a March 21, 2011 applicant.

The PLE stated the he have been batched for CO allocation.


Mine is still ABPF but no communication received yet from CO


Therefore I think its safe to conclude that all March Applicants from March 21 and below has been batched. Your time is not for G1.


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> I've read somewhere in this forum someone got reply from his PLE.
> 
> I'm not sure but I think he is a March 21, 2011 applicant.
> 
> The PLE stated the he have been batched for CO allocation.
> 
> 
> Mine is still ABPF but no communication received yet from CO
> 
> 
> Therefore I think its safe to conclude that all March Applicants from March 21 and below has been batched. Your time is not for G1.


Well the plea was raised by aPerfectCircle... 3rd march applicant...

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Well the plea was raised by aPerfectCircle... 3rd march applicant...
> 
> G1


got my facts mixed up but still March 3 is not far from march 7 and this was days ago.


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> got my facts mixed up but still March 3 is not far from march 7 and this was days ago.


oh no aPerfectCircle has lodged the application on 7th march... i am sorry for the mistake....

i am not in hurry to get a CO, but i am in hurry to check what all are MET in my case

G1


----------



## Auriko1976

rg1prasad said:


> oh no aPerfectCircle has lodged the application on 7th march... i am sorry for the mistake....
> 
> i am not in hurry to get a CO, but i am in hurry to check what all are MET in my case
> 
> G1


In fact, it's true.
All docs had shown "MET" is good enough then later CO allocation concurrently.
So double happiness together...


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> oh no aPerfectCircle has lodged the application on 7th march... i am sorry for the mistake....
> 
> i am not in hurry to get a CO, but i am in hurry to check what all are MET in my case
> 
> G1


In that case, I would suggest you to upload your recent pay slips, if possible get a new experience letter or reference letter from your manager(specific work experience) and upload them. This is exactly what I did a week before my CO allocation and in one go all the doc status was changed to Met ... just a suggestion, you don't necessarily have to do this.


----------



## JohnAnton

Auriko1976 said:


> In fact, it's true.
> All docs had shown "MET" is good enough then later CO allocation concurrently.
> So double happiness together...


Woah!!!

just now everything MET except medicals 

me and wife are so excited right now

also a status saying "email sent to you" is there.


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> just now everything MET except medicals
> 
> me and wife are so excited right now
> 
> also a status saying "email sent to you" is there.


thats so cool JohnAnton  :clap2::clap2:Very happy for you!!!


----------



## Auriko1976

JohnAnton said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> just now everything MET except medicals
> 
> me and wife are so excited right now
> 
> also a status saying "email sent to you" is there.


WOW.....:clap2:
It's closer and closer for GRANT....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

Thanks guys.

This came a surprise. Everything marked "Met" and the medical requirements have changed from "required" to now "Requested". 


Too bad its holiday in our country today until tomorrow. My Agent will be back in the office on Wednesday and I have to wait til that day for further instructions.

Processing seemed to have gained much speed now. Marchians are being processed.


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> just now everything MET except medicals
> 
> me and wife are so excited right now
> 
> also a status saying "email sent to you" is there.


Great, I don't want to say I told you so but......,.. 😄😄😄

Happy for you.


----------



## Bunyip02

rg1prasad said:


> So everyone forgot me...
> 
> Congrats John...


Ahhh no one forgot you  don't take it personal 😄😄 I really wish everyone the very best.


----------



## faizz

JohnAnton said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> This came a surprise. Everything marked "Met" and the medical requirements have changed from "required" to now "Requested".
> 
> 
> Too bad its holiday in our country today until tomorrow. My Agent will be back in the office on Wednesday and I have to wait til that day for further instructions.
> 
> Processing seemed to have gained much speed now. Marchians are being processed.


Congrats John!


----------



## Auriko1976

*Me too...did not forgot you...*

Hi G1,

I also did not forgot you...

Your turn is just in Amber Light now which in the hand of one CO who is doing one by one according to his in hand process applicants,,,,Soonest to be Green Light ......

Just wait ,,,we can see that DIAC are doing all March applicants ,,,you can see it even some April also have CO.....

I am waiting your sound like """"'WOWW.......I got CO and all docs are MET """""""within this week or latest by next week...


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> just now everything MET except medicals
> 
> me and wife are so excited right now
> 
> also a status saying "email sent to you" is there.


that's superb... Very nice 

a week silence made all this.... 

Happy for you...

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> that's superb... Very nice
> 
> a week silence made all this....
> 
> Happy for you...
> 
> G1


Thanks g1.

I think i was just lucky that the CO assigned to me works fast. I hope this leads to a quick visa grant.

Continue checking your online status regularly. It can change quickly.


----------



## itskamran

I think that DIAC i working fast than ever before. Hope for quick grant for everyone.


----------



## itskamran

I pray before GOD to get grant before new year!!!


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> In that case, I would suggest you to upload your recent pay slips, if possible get a new experience letter or reference letter from your manager(specific work experience) and upload them. This is exactly what I did a week before my CO allocation and in one go all the doc status was changed to Met ... just a suggestion, you don't necessarily have to do this.


Well I did it last month only, but again I did the same today... sending my PCC

Thanks for the idea... 

Hope this should work...


----------



## jarnorth

Good news!

we have just received our visa grant notice today! Thanks God!

Thank you guys for all the guidance and support. this forum is really helpful......

for all those who are waiting.. keep your faith and turn will come in the right time..

BTW, how many days do we need our passport stamped by the embassy?


----------



## rg1prasad

jarnorth said:


> Good news!
> 
> we have just received our visa grant notice today! Thanks God!
> 
> Thank you guys for all the guidance and support. this forum is really helpful......
> 
> for all those who are waiting.. keep your faith and turn will come in the right time..
> 
> BTW, how many days do we need our passport stamped by the embassy?



Congratulations Jarnorth... Have a great life ahead....


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi guys.

Congratulation to all of you on your visa approval and CO allocation. The allocated ones, I wish you had your visa approved ASAP; and the granted ones - may all your dreams and expectations materialize in AU!!!
Can anyone give me the link to the file with a quantity of applicants lodged? The information in this file contains applicants up to the 12th of May, as far as I remember.


----------



## Achilles

jarnorth said:


> Good news!
> 
> we have just received our visa grant notice today! Thanks God!
> 
> Thank you guys for all the guidance and support. this forum is really helpful......
> 
> for all those who are waiting.. keep your faith and turn will come in the right time..
> 
> BTW, how many days do we need our passport stamped by the embassy?


Congratulations jarnorth.. Good luck for your future :clap2: Embassy takes only a couple of working days for stamping. add time spent to send and receive your passport..


----------



## raj.sny

Hi All,

I am silent follower of this thread from last few days.. I found this thread to be one of the best guide for Priority 4 applicants and for the updates about the status of visa processing. All the people are very active with big hopes which are on the way for all of us.. Good luck to all the members who have got the CO and their grant lane:

I am June 2011 applicant and have added my detail in spread sheet..

I havn’t done my PCC and medical. If anybody could advice please, when I should start for PCC and medical?


----------



## ppjagnaan

This is funny...my co requested me to undergo medicals again..and yet I got my visa grant today hahaha! Long wait is over... good thing I did not schedule yet for another medical...


----------



## Achilles

raj.sny said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am silent follower of this thread from last few days.. I found this thread to be one of the best guide for Priority 4 applicants and for the updates about the status of visa processing. All the people are very active with big hopes which are on the way for all of us.. Good luck to all the members who have got the CO and their grant lane:
> 
> I am June 2011 applicant and have added my detail in spread sheet..
> 
> I havn’t done my PCC and medical. If anybody could advice please, when I should start for PCC and medical?


Welcome to this thread raj. If you have lived abroad and if you are sure you won't be travelling to any country before CO allocation, you can start getting your PCC's from respective countries. Otherwise it is advisable to wait until CO allocation, which you might have already read in your confirmation email from DIAC. 

w.r.t medicals, as your intial entry date will be determined based on it's expiry, better to wait.


----------



## Achilles

ppjagnaan said:


> This is funny...my co requested me to undergo medicals again..and yet I got my visa grant today hahaha! Long wait is over... good thing I did not schedule yet for another medical...


 congratulations :clap2::clap2:


----------



## botero82

JohnAnton said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> just now everything MET except medicals
> 
> me and wife are so excited right now
> 
> also a status saying "email sent to you" is there.


Congrats John!, your grant is coming soon.


----------



## botero82

jarnorth said:


> Good news!
> 
> we have just received our visa grant notice today! Thanks God!
> 
> Thank you guys for all the guidance and support. this forum is really helpful......
> 
> for all those who are waiting.. keep your faith and turn will come in the right time..
> 
> BTW, how many days do we need our passport stamped by the embassy?


Congrats!


----------



## ppjagnaan

Achilles said:


> congratulations :clap2::clap2:


thanks achilles


----------



## Australia_Mania

ppjagnaan said:


> This is funny...my co requested me to undergo medicals again..and yet I got my visa grant today hahaha! Long wait is over... good thing I did not schedule yet for another medical...



H, ppjagnaan.

I congratulate you on your GRANT!!! May all your wishes come true in Oz land.
I hope you remember our correspondence:focus: Tell me please, did you have any job verification or were asked to provide any additional supporting documents concerning the job? As far as I see you had PCC done and ready meds before being allocated. What was the reason for such a long processing, more than 3 weeks??


----------



## ppjagnaan

Australia_Mania said:


> H, ppjagnaan.
> 
> I congratulate you on your GRANT!!! May all your wishes come true in Oz land.
> I hope you remember our correspondence:focus: Tell me please, did you have any job verification or were asked to provide any additional supporting documents concerning the job? Did you have PCC done and ready meds before being allocated?


Thanks Australia_Mania...no i don't think my co has done any job verification...yes i front loaded my medicals and pcc last April 2011...last Oct. 27, all documents were "MET" and i received an e-mail from my co to do my medicals and pcc again...which I find weird because I have already done so last April 2011...I did not proceed with another medical exam but I have uploaded an updated police clearance last Oct. 28, and today, I got my grant...maybe it was supposedly a direct grant, maybe my co just got confused lol...


----------



## Maz25

raj.sny said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am silent follower of this thread from last few days.. I found this thread to be one of the best guide for Priority 4 applicants and for the updates about the status of visa processing. All the people are very active with big hopes which are on the way for all of us.. Good luck to all the members who have got the CO and their grant lane:
> 
> I am June 2011 applicant and have added my detail in spread sheet..
> 
> I havn’t done my PCC and medical. If anybody could advice please, when I should start for PCC and medical?


Ideally, you should wait until the CO request them as they determine the amount of time that you have from visa grant to make your initial entry.
However, if you wish to frontload them, I reckon that you should wait until there is a steady number of May applicants getting their grant, as you are then sure that your application is very near the top of the pile and you PCC/ medical will still be valid when you are assigned a CO.


----------



## raj.sny

Achilles said:


> Welcome to this thread raj. If you have lived abroad and if you are sure you won't be travelling to any country before CO allocation, you can start getting your PCC's from respective countries. Otherwise it is advisable to wait until CO allocation, which you might have already read in your confirmation email from DIAC.
> 
> w.r.t medicals, as your intial entry date will be determined based on it's expiry, better to wait.


Thanks Achilles.

I lived in Australia for more than a year, so I should apply for AFP PCC soon.. I am currently not staying in Australia, so bit confused, if i should give the PCC mailing address of India or any friend's address in Australia..

Do we need to upload the scanned copy of PCC or may require to send the hard copy of PCC anytime after CO allocation?


----------



## Australia_Mania

ppjagnaan said:


> Thanks Australia_Mania...no i don't think my co has done any job verification...yes i front loaded my medicals and pcc last April 2011...last Oct. 27, all documents were "MET" and i received an e-mail from my co to do my medicals and pcc again...which I find weird because I have already done so last April 2011...I did not proceed with another medical exam but I have uploaded an updated police clearance last Oct. 28, and today, I got my grant...maybe it was supposedly a direct grant, maybe my co just got confused lol...



So, the main reason for the delay was CO's hesitation with your medicals?


----------



## ppjagnaan

Australia_Mania said:


> So, the main reason for the delay was CO's hesitation with your medicals?


I don't know what's his reason for delaying my application, i suspect he didn't see my medicals, which is weird because it's just right there in my online status lol...i'm just happy that my long wait is over...


----------



## Achilles

raj.sny said:


> Thanks Achilles.
> 
> I lived in Australia for more than a year, so I should apply for AFP PCC soon.. I am currently not staying in Australia, so bit confused, if i should give the PCC mailing address of India or any friend's address in Australia..
> 
> Do we need to upload the scanned copy of PCC or may require to send the hard copy of PCC anytime after CO allocation?


Hi raj, there was a discussion around this in a separate thread and I remember you have to give ur current address in India. I would suggest you to search this forum for that thread..


----------



## rg1prasad

ppjagnaan said:


> This is funny...my co requested me to undergo medicals again..and yet I got my visa grant today hahaha! Long wait is over... good thing I did not schedule yet for another medical...


Congratulations ppjagnaan


----------



## Achilles

raj.sny said:


> Thanks Achilles.
> 
> I lived in Australia for more than a year, so I should apply for AFP PCC soon.. I am currently not staying in Australia, so bit confused, if i should give the PCC mailing address of India or any friend's address in Australia..
> 
> Do we need to upload the scanned copy of PCC or may require to send the hard copy of PCC anytime after CO allocation?


raj, check out MaddyOZ reply in the following thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/91989-afp-national-police-checks.html


----------



## ppjagnaan

rg1prasad said:


> Congratulations ppjagnaan


thanks rg1


----------



## botero82

ppjagnaan said:


> thanks rg1


Congrats ppjagnaan, for your grant!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi All , 

Many Congrats to guys who got CO & Visa ! Best luck for waiting guys.

Thanks a lot Voddy & anyone whom so ever else is updating timeline Sheet.

Please update following 2 data also.
Login Name -> Suryabe2 - Applied on - 14 April 2011 - CO - 25-Oct-2011
Login Name -> JohnAnton -> CO - 29-Oct-2011

Guys whose data is not updated in Sheet , Please request voddy to update it.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## ppjagnaan

botero82 said:


> Congrats ppjagnaan, for your grant!


Thanks


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Many Congrats to guys who got CO & Visa ! Best luck for waiting guys.
> 
> Thanks a lot Voddy & anyone whom so ever else is updating timeline Sheet.
> 
> Please update following 2 data also.
> Login Name -> Suryabe2 - Applied on - 14 April 2011 - CO - 25-Oct-2011
> Login Name -> JohnAnton -> CO - 29-Oct-2011
> 
> Guys whose data is not updated in Sheet , Please request voddy to update it.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Thanks Rakesh
and Congrats to guys for who got CO & VISA

14th April get CO that good man...:clap2:


----------



## sgn051

raj.sny said:


> Thanks Achilles.
> 
> I lived in Australia for more than a year, so I should apply for AFP PCC soon.. I am currently not staying in Australia, so bit confused, if i should give the PCC mailing address of India or any friend's address in Australia..
> 
> Do we need to upload the scanned copy of PCC or may require to send the hard copy of PCC anytime after CO allocation?


Scan copy is fine and you will get AFP PCC with in 1 week max 2 week

as deliver to India take long time ...

best to use AUS Address to deliver...

1st send scan copy 
if CO ask to send Hard copy then send but never send Hard copy until ask by CO


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> Scan copy is fine and you will get AFP PCC with in 1 week max 2 week
> 
> as deliver to India take long time ...
> 
> best to use AUS Address to deliver...
> 
> 1st send scan copy
> if CO ask to send Hard copy then send but never send Hard copy until ask by CO


When you say use Aus address to deliver, do you mean nominating someone else on our behalf to receive the letter? 

CO rarely ask for hard copy. They always prefer soft copy uploaded through website. Nowadays they don't even prefer sending documents in email attachments.


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> When you say use Aus address to deliver, do you mean nominating someone else on our behalf to receive the letter?
> 
> CO rarely ask for hard copy. They always prefer soft copy uploaded through website. Nowadays they don't even prefer sending documents in email attachments.


In AFP form you will find on second page there is option where to deliver this letter

you have to give tick and enter delivery address... I have done that... 

I am in australia and I have many friends who never ever send AFP hard copy to CO in last 4 years... all send is scan copy to CO that I am 100% suer and ALL get grant

even I get 487 Visa grant base of AFP scan copy ... 


But yes keep Hard copy Handy as might CO ask to send you Original copy. ( I never heard in last 4 years that CO ask any of my friend to send HARD COPY)...


----------



## rg1prasad

Wont believe me guys... DIAC is real slow... we hardly got to see 3 to 4 applicants who got CO's or grants... so next update which is due on 2nd Nov will be interesting....

my guess is 20th feb...


----------



## Merang

*Good News to share*

:clap2:


rg1prasad said:


> Wont believe me guys... DIAC is real slow... we hardly got to see 3 to 4 applicants who got CO's or grants... so next update which is due on 2nd Nov will be interesting....
> 
> my guess is 20th feb...


 With the Greatness of Almighty 
My work experience and specific experience changed to MET from received.
only Form 80 showing Received.
can any body tell me please when will co ask me for MEDICAL and PCC.
Thanks. its still showing Required.....
:focus:


----------



## guy22

I think you can start preparing them now


----------



## rajeshv

Hey guys

I had my medicals last week (25 Oct). But still shows 'requested' messages under my name and medibank claims my medicals were completed last week. Any ideas?


----------



## Auriko1976

rg1prasad said:


> Wont believe me guys... DIAC is real slow... we hardly got to see 3 to 4 applicants who got CO's or grants... so next update which is due on 2nd Nov will be interesting....
> 
> my guess is 20th feb...


Isn't DIAC next update on 04-Nov-2011 (Friday)??
And also normally we can't see on the Friday itself and on following Monday only can able to see those update list, right?

My guess is 01-Mar-2011....deepest wish for faster processing....

But DIAC can be shown us 20-Feb-2011 instead of 01-Mar-2011...


----------



## zullin

I hope that they process March apps soon. Ours is 23 March and paper. It will be a wonderful anniversary present if we get CO in mid November.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I had my medicals last week (25 Oct). But still shows 'requested' messages under my name and medibank claims my medicals were completed last week. Any ideas?


did you received any envelop from Medibank ...?

if no then wait as CWO (The Common Wealth Officer who take decision base on your results that are you met all requirement for Health related) finish all paper work and then Medibank send you one Envelop of your medical out come but DO not open that Envelop... keep it safe place that might ask by CO.

if yes you received then wait for few days... as at immigration office they need to do other paper work for that...


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> did you received any envelop from Medibank ...?
> 
> if no then wait... if yes then wait for few days...


So do I need to forward this envelope to the DIAC once I receive it. I think I have conflicting information. One of the medibank front office member mentioned they would send the reports to DIAC directly and update e-health updates online in 3 working days.


----------



## rg1prasad

Auriko1976 said:


> Isn't DIAC next update on 04-Nov-2011 (Friday)??
> And also normally we can't see on the Friday itself and on following Monday only can able to see those update list, right?
> 
> My guess is 01-Mar-2011....deepest wish for faster processing....
> 
> But DIAC can be shown us 20-Feb-2011 instead of 01-Mar-2011...


Oh gosh i was referring to september instead of november.... 

Yah you are very correct.. the update is on 4th nov and DIAC will update on 7th nov...

well if it is Feb 20 or march 1st then I am happy, because i might get a CO in the mid of november... atleast....

G1


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> So do I need to forward this envelope to the DIAC once I receive it. I think I have conflicting information. One of the medibank front office member mentioned they would send the reports to DIAC directly and update e-health updates online in 3 working days.


In Australia Medical send to CO by electronically so no need to send that Envelop to CO as CO get all info in E-Health system which they have access 

and the Envelop you get for Medical keep it save and Do not open it.

me and my friends never ever send Medical to CO and still grant VISA as CO get all out come by E-Health system 

Sit and relax.... but have you received Envelop or not?


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> In Australia Medical send to CO by electronically so no need to send that Envelop to CO as CO get all info in E-Health system which they have access
> 
> and the Envelop you get for Medical keep it save and Do not open it.
> 
> me and my friends never ever send Medical to CO and still grant VISA as CO get all out come by E-Health system
> 
> Sit and relax.... but have you received Envelop or not?


Thanks. No I haven't got the envelope yet.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Thanks. No I haven't got the envelope yet.


check online status as might your health requirement change to Met before you get Envelop  I hope


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> check online status as might your health requirement change to Met before you get Envelop  I hope


No update either under my name or my wife's name.  I will wait for few more days.

Health requirements outstanding Message
e-Mail sent to you Message
Medical examination required Message
Chest X-Ray report required Message
Chest X-Ray film required Message
HIV blood test required Message

Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested	Message
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested	Message


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> So do I need to forward this envelope to the DIAC once I receive it. I think I have conflicting information. One of the medibank front office member mentioned they would send the reports to DIAC directly and update e-health updates online in 3 working days.


I am having my medicals scheduled for tomorrow. It is recommended not to receive the envelope in the instructions. All information will be updated online and I just have to upload the medical receipt so that CO knows that I've done my medicals. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> In Australia Medical send to CO by electronically so no need to send that Envelop to CO as CO get all info in E-Health system which they have access
> 
> and the Envelop you get for Medical keep it save and Do not open it.
> 
> me and my friends never ever send Medical to CO and still grant VISA as CO get all out come by E-Health system
> 
> Sit and relax.... but have you received Envelop or not?


please tell me what Envelope is this?


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> I am having my medicals scheduled for tomorrow. It is recommended not to receive the envelope in the instructions. All information will be updated online and I just have to upload the medical receipt so that CO knows that I've done my medicals. Correct me if I am wrong.


I'm unsure if you can choose not to receive the envelope. I was asked to write our names on the envelope during the front office work by a Medibank person and advised they update the results online as well in 3 days and could be seen by DIAC.

However I let my Agent forwarded the receipts to our CO last week.


----------



## guy22

rajeshv said:


> I'm unsure if you can choose not to receive the envelope. I was asked to write our names on the envelope during the front office work by a Medibank person and advised they update the results online as well in 3 days and could be seen by DIAC.
> 
> However I let my Agent forwarded the receipts to our CO last week.


so we only need to upload the receipt? that's a great news

I applied 175 back in June and my 457 is expiring in a month. I am in the process of applying a new 457, and planning to take the full medical (for the purpose of 175) so i use the same result on both applications to save time/money.

Was a littled concerned because the medibank lady told me they will only send me one copy of the results:ranger:


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> I'm unsure if you can choose not to receive the envelope. I was asked to write our names on the envelope during the front office work by a Medibank person and advised they update the results online as well in 3 days and could be seen by DIAC.
> 
> However I let my Agent forwarded the receipts to our CO last week.


what's in the envelope? copy of the medical results?


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> what's in the envelope? copy of the medical results?


Yeah a copy of the medical tests, that's my understanding.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Yeah a copy of the medical tests, that's my understanding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks rajesh. I've undergone medicals a couple of times for my work permit but I never once received a copy of the medical tests. Perhaps this is different. I was initially referring to the below instructions in the page where we download the form 160 and 26. 


Do not accept the X-ray or form 160EH back from the Radiological Clinic or form 26EH back from the Medical Clinic as this may invalidate your application. 

I thought our job is done once we upload the medical receipts and inform the CO of the same. now this is something new to me. Thanks once again.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I had my medicals last week (25 Oct). But still shows 'requested' messages under my name and medibank claims my medicals were completed last week. Any ideas?


Hey Rajesh, just to let you know, I received a email from my CO today in which he has mentioned that the health check results may take up to 4 weeks to be finalized. 
of course its the maximum time.


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> what's in the envelope? copy of the medical results?


Envelope contain your Medical outcome letter what sign by CWO( Common Wealth Officer)

and your Medical forms... which you give them... 

I had open that envelop after grant my visa but you do not open that until you grant 

when you go for Medical you will ask you write address in one sticker and that sticker use to send that envelop to you.


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> Hey Rajesh, just to let you know, I received a email from my CO today in which he has mentioned that the health check results may take up to 4 weeks to be finalized.
> of course its the maximum time.


Good to know. Thanks Achilles.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> Hey Rajesh, just to let you know, I received a email from my CO today in which he has mentioned that the health check results may take up to 4 weeks to be finalized.
> of course its the maximum time.


yet it might take long time as your blood test for HIV might take long time to get results

again if you do Medicals in Australia then Medibank will send you one Envelop that contains your forms which give them your all results and final out letter from CWO that mention that your health is met or not


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> Envelope contain your Medical outcome letter what sign by CWO( Common Wealth Officer)
> 
> and your Medical forms... which you give them...
> 
> I had open that envelop after grant my visa but you do not open that until you grant
> 
> when you go for Medical you will ask you write address in one sticker and that sticker use to send that envelop to you.


oh ok kool.. So I get to get a copy of the medical results.


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> oh ok kool.. So I get to get a copy of the medical results.


Yes you will get all I believe because you have to have access your out come of Medicals... as you Pay for it lol


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> Yes you will get all I believe because you have to have access your out come of Medicals... as you Pay for it lol


lot of money


----------



## Merang

No reply for my thread....
Hi every one can you tell me plz my wife joined me in Australia as student spouse she has given medical test 4 months ago. Is she need to go for whole medical again or just extra...
Thanks


----------



## aPerfectCircle

*Application being processed further*

Hi guys,

Just a quick update, my application is being processed further and another message shows that an email was sent to me or to my agent in that case.

They are requesting my police clearance certificates which I already supplied and proof of the 4 years work experience prior to applying for the visa.


----------



## immiseeker

Merang said:


> No reply for my thread....
> Hi every one can you tell me plz my wife joined me in Australia as student spouse she has given medical test 4 months ago. Is she need to go for whole medical again or just extra...
> Thanks


Just My thought not official.
If her medicals remained VALID till date when CO decides to grant visa then i think Shes OK, else she will go for re medical.


----------



## raktim

To keep the statistics updated, below are my timelines:

Visa : Sub Class 175. ICT Business Analyst
ACS assessment : July 2011.
IELTS Results : October 2011 (L-9, S-8.5, R-8.5, W-7).
Application lodgement with DIAC : October 2011

And the wait starts!!

Someone please update the sheet.
Also, please let me know the link for it.


----------



## Achilles

raktim said:


> To keep the statistics updated, below are my timelines:
> 
> Visa : Sub Class 175. ICT Business Analyst
> ACS assessment : July 2011.
> IELTS Results : October 2011 (L-9, S-8.5, R-8.5, W-7).
> Application lodgement with DIAC : October 2011
> 
> And the wait starts!!
> 
> Someone please update the sheet.
> Also, please let me know the link for it.


welcome raktim


----------



## raktim

Achilles said:


> welcome raktim


Thank you Achilles. Would you by chance have the link for the Google spreadsheet?


----------



## rg1prasad

aPerfectCircle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick update, my application is being processed further and another message shows that an email was sent to me or to my agent in that case.
> 
> They are requesting my police clearance certificates which I already supplied and proof of the 4 years work experience prior to applying for the visa.


Well Congratulations for you :clap2::clap2:

Now the process of pulling you to australia has started...

update your new pay slips and bank statements... By your response, i got to know that you have a agent... so ask your agent... If you have not submitted the Taxation papers, please do it....it will help you alot...

G1


----------



## rajeshv

Merang said:


> No reply for my thread....
> Hi every one can you tell me plz my wife joined me in Australia as student spouse she has given medical test 4 months ago. Is she need to go for whole medical again or just extra...
> Thanks


My guess is - she may not have to do medicals again unless the list of medical tests she did for student spouse vary from 175 visa medicals list. 

I used only one set of my medical reports for my two 457 visas I applied with in its validity period. However your situation is different from mine, STUDENT SPOUSE to 175 as apposed to 457 to 457. I suggest you to speak to your agent or DIAC to get a better understanding on this.

Also remember that once you are granted the visa the initial entry date depends upon the validity (1 year) of the medicals.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Merang

*Thanks bro*



rajeshv said:


> My guess is - she may not have to do medicals again unless the list of medical tests she did for student spouse vary from 175 visa medicals list.
> 
> I used only one set of my medical reports for my two 457 visas I applied with in its validity period. However your situation is different from mine, STUDENT SPOUSE to 175 as apposed to 457 to 457. I suggest you to speak to your agent or DIAC to get a better understanding on this.
> 
> Also remember that once you are granted the visa the initial entry date depends upon the validity (1 year) of the medicals.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks bro for ur brief ans


----------



## Maz25

raktim said:


> Thank you Achilles. Would you by chance have the link for the Google spreadsheet?


Here you go: P4 Applicants Club


----------



## raktim

Maz25 said:


> Here you go: P4 Applicants Club


Thank you Maz25!!


----------



## ibarry

hi guys. i have been a bit away several weeks.just a recap, i have already sent my medical test results to the immi. In fact its the health centre themselves who sent the result by courier to adelaide centre.I have been given my tracking num and it is confirmed that the document had been delivered on 21st Oct.
My question is, is it to adelaide centre that the results should be sent or elsewhere. I had asked my Health Centre if is it the right address and they told me its up to me. I was a bit confused as i suppose they need to know the address. They told that some people send it to Sydney and some to adelaide. They told me that if i applied in adelaide then i need to send it there.But i told them its not about where i lodge my application,cause all offshore applicant apply in adelaide and onshore i think its in brisbane.So there cant be any other centre.
Can anyone help me on this 

thanks a lot guys


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi All, 

How should I take this?

I have sent my PCC yesterday to DIAC through agent...

Strange this is that nothing changed much but only

" 01/11/2011 Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 Met Message "


How should I take this?

G1


----------



## Artemisa

rg1prasad, 

Did your agent upload PCC using team2 mail or using the web application?
Maybe the person who received the mail just marked it as 'MET'...


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jeevan,

Seems you have a CO , working in background. Best Luck.

Have you done your medical ?

if not then you should go for it , unnecessary it waste time for visa if they found something in your or spouse X-ray ,Blood test,which requires some more test which can last more then 2 months.

Today I noticed in Timeline Sheet, all Feb Applicant who don't have CO in Sheet are Inactive users , They didn't posted more then one post.so for our sheet all Feb applicant have CO.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



rg1prasad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How should I take this?
> 
> I have sent my PCC yesterday to DIAC through agent...
> 
> Strange this is that nothing changed much but only
> 
> " 01/11/2011 Overseas penal clearance certificate 1 Met Message "
> 
> 
> How should I take this?
> 
> G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Artemisa said:


> rg1prasad,
> 
> Did your agent upload PCC using team2 mail or using the web application?
> Maybe the person who received the mail just marked it as 'MET'...


Well its been sent to Team 2 only...

G1


----------



## sgn051

Merang said:


> No reply for my thread....
> Hi every one can you tell me plz my wife joined me in Australia as student spouse she has given medical test 4 months ago. Is she need to go for whole medical again or just extra...
> Thanks


Ok 1st let me clear that Two type of Medical need to do for Student and Skill Migration Visa

1) Temp Visa Medical
2) Parmenant Visa Medical

for Student you need to do Temp Visa Medical which not include Blood test for HIV

but if you done Permanent Visa Medical still you can use for Student Visa.

and all Medical Valid for 1 year 

So Base on what Medical you done and what you need to do...
for Example if you done Medical for Student Visa for Temp Visa Medical and you required Medical for 175 or 885 or 487 then you have to do Medical Again even Temp Visa Medical is Valid as that not included Blood test reports and have to do Medical again for Parmenant Visa Medical.

but if you done Parmenant Visa Medical for Student Visa then you can use same Medical for other visa for example 175 or 885 or 487 

again So Base on what Medical you done and what you need to do...


----------



## sgn051

Merang said:


> No reply for my thread....
> Hi every one can you tell me plz my wife joined me in Australia as student spouse she has given medical test 4 months ago. Is she need to go for whole medical again or just extra...
> Thanks


sorry forgot to write in previous reply that you can't do just Extra have to do full medical again as this rule not created by Immigration or my me lol  but the Dr or medical report doing health company... as I was in same scenario and called them and they told me to under go new medical as they unabel to link to different medical for migration related.  as they just doing business...


----------



## Achilles

We had our medicals done today . We went in early and got it done before our actual scheduled time. I was asked whether to forward the reports to my address or to the department. I asked them forward to the department. Now they are awaiting the x-ray and blood results and once that is received the report will be forwarded to the Adelaide department. They didn't mention anything about sending me a copy of the results nor did I ask about it. I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> We had our medicals done today . We went in early and got it done before our actual scheduled time. I was asked whether to forward the reports to my address or to the department. I asked them forward to the department. Now they are awaiting the x-ray and blood results and once that is received the report will be forwarded to the Adelaide department. They didn't mention anything about sending me a copy of the results nor did I ask about it. I hope everything will be ok.


we all have to select report send to immgration but still they send you one copy...
did you fill your address in sticker or not...?

I done Medical 5 times... ( lots of $ :confused2 and all time I get copy of report 

so all Good :clap2:


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> We had our medicals done today . We went in early and got it done before our actual scheduled time. I was asked whether to forward the reports to my address or to the department. I asked them forward to the department. Now they are awaiting the x-ray and blood results and once that is received the report will be forwarded to the Adelaide department. They didn't mention anything about sending me a copy of the results nor did I ask about it. I hope everything will be ok.


Good. Hope there are no dramas for you like we had. Mine went to DIAC and wife's still with Medibank.


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> We had our medicals done today . We went in early and got it done before our actual scheduled time. I was asked whether to forward the reports to my address or to the department. I asked them forward to the department. Now they are awaiting the x-ray and blood results and once that is received the report will be forwarded to the Adelaide department. They didn't mention anything about sending me a copy of the results nor did I ask about it. I hope everything will be ok.


Any useful tips when doing the meds?

I've read somewhere that it is advisable to drink lots of water so that the urine test would yield good results. Also, wear your best undies.

any additional inputs?

We are planning to have our meds tomorrow


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> we all have to select report send to immgration but still they send you one copy...
> did you fill your address in sticker or not...?
> 
> I done Medical 5 times... ( lots of $ :confused2 and all time I get copy of report
> 
> so all Good :clap2:


They asked us to write our Australian address in all the forms. So hopefully I'll get a copy. I will use the x-ray for next Halloween


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> Any useful tips when doing the meds?
> 
> I've read somewhere that it is advisable to drink lots of water so that the urine test would yield good results. Also, wear your best undies.
> 
> any additional inputs?
> 
> We are planning to have our meds tomorrow


Hey John, First of all - congrats on CO allocation (atleast this will now make you stop cursing DIAC for sometime - kidding   ). We didn't do any, just simply got up and appeared for the exam after our brekkie, mine went fine but unfortunately my wife's examination found hameturia and was asked to repeat it which she completed yesterday. Having loads of water before the test would certainly help.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Good. Hope there are no dramas for you like we had. Mine went to DIAC and wife's still with Medibank.


What happened with your wife's report? Did they forget to send it?


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> Any useful tips when doing the meds?
> 
> I've read somewhere that it is advisable to drink lots of water so that the urine test would yield good results. Also, wear your best undies.
> 
> any additional inputs?
> 
> We are planning to have our meds tomorrow


well

these are typical suggestions


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> Any useful tips when doing the meds?
> 
> I've read somewhere that it is advisable to drink lots of water so that the urine test would yield good results. Also, wear your best undies.
> 
> any additional inputs?
> 
> We are planning to have our meds tomorrow


We didn't do anything ... If you are a coffee addict, then don't drink it on that morning as that will dehydrate you. Just keep drinking water from morning until you appear for the urine test. everything will be ok..


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> What happened with your wife's report? Did they forget to send it?


Nope she had to repeat a test yesterday which was found better than first test and advised they would send her report to the DIAC this time.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Nope she had to repeat a test yesterday which was found better than first test and advised they would send her report to the DIAC this time.


that's cool


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> that's cool


Yeah. Fingers crossed. Agent has advised us to wait atleast 2 weeks to get it updated on DIAC side but I'm not really sure if that requires 2 weeks despite the e-health channel Medibank + DIAC commonly use.


----------



## Achilles

Anyone please tell me

I have uploaded the pcc for us from both India and Australia and CO has confirmed me that there are no outstanding documents pending from our side. But if I check it in online, these PCCs are not listed (ever since day One) in the document checklist at all. Is this the same for everyone? I'm not concerned about this, just wanted to ask...


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> We didn't do anything ... If you are a coffee addict, then don't drink it on that morning as that will dehydrate you. Just keep drinking water from morning until you appear for the urine test. everything will be ok..


Thanks.


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> They asked us to write our Australian address in all the forms. So hopefully I'll get a copy. I will use the x-ray for next Halloween


No they do not send X-ray but yes you will get one letter that writen your Xray is good or not.. lol


----------



## rg1prasad

sgn051 said:


> No they do not send X-ray but yes you will get one letter that writen your Xray is good or not.. lol


what is that letter?


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Yeah. Fingers crossed. Agent has advised us to wait atleast 2 weeks to get it updated on DIAC side but I'm not really sure if that requires 2 weeks despite the e-health channel Medibank + DIAC commonly use.


yeah.. even the email from CO says it will take at least 4 weeks for the health results to be updated.. I hate these SLA's ..


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> No they do not send X-ray but yes you will get one letter that writen your Xray is good or not.. lol


----------



## sgn051

JohnAnton said:


> Any useful tips when doing the meds?
> 
> I've read somewhere that it is advisable to drink lots of water so that the urine test would yield good results. Also, wear your best undies.
> 
> any additional inputs?
> 
> We are planning to have our meds tomorrow


for best input you need do tell me your personal health issue best to send me personal message as I thing that is too personal to ask ...

i have good guide line for sugar issue and Blood pressure... problem ...

and yes reschedule for female appointment if they going on special monthly days.. as they definately ask for them to recome for urine test and that delay all process better reschedule ... 

for tomorrow ... all will be good but take normal health food 

I allays recommend no much sugar or salt for few days before medicals... 
that might create problem not for all but for some or if you have health issue for that...


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Nope she had to repeat a test yesterday which was found better than first test and advised they would send her report to the DIAC this time.


good...:clap2:

that why I always care full to book my wife medical... always before special days... :spit: so no need to go again...


----------



## drags

*CO assigned*

Hi,

Just an hour back I got a mail from my CO (Team 2) and she has asked for some more documentation which include PCC for me and my wife for Singapore. My work Experience proof. English Language proof for my wife and Birth Certificates for my wife . I am surpsrised why so many details have been sought as I had front loaded all the documents except for I had sent my passport copy instead of Birth Certificate as the documents are not available for both me and my wife . Any suggestions.

My appication date is 27/04/2011:clap2:


----------



## Achilles

drags said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just an hour back I got a mail from my CO (Team 2) and she has asked for some more documentation which include PCC for me and my wife for Singapore. My work Experience proof. English Language proof for my wife and Birth Certificates for my wife . I am surpsrised why so many details have been sought as I had front loaded all the documents except for I had sent my passport copy instead of Birth Certificate as the documents are not available for both me and my wife . Any suggestions.
> 
> My appication date is 27/04/2011:clap2:


First of all, Congratulations for getting a CO.:clap2: My CO is also from team 2. Do you have an agent or you did it by yourself?

I submitted our 10th and 12th certificates as proof of age for me and my wife. We don't have the birth certificates either. 

Did you provide Medium of instruction certificate for your wife or did she take IELTS exam?


----------



## rg1prasad

drags said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just an hour back I got a mail from my CO (Team 2) and she has asked for some more documentation which include PCC for me and my wife for Singapore. My work Experience proof. English Language proof for my wife and Birth Certificates for my wife . I am surpsrised why so many details have been sought as I had front loaded all the documents except for I had sent my passport copy instead of Birth Certificate as the documents are not available for both me and my wife . Any suggestions.
> 
> My appication date is 27/04/2011:clap2:


Congratulations for the CO... but what all documents have you submitted for the listed above?


----------



## drags

Achilles said:


> First of all, Congratulations for getting a CO.:clap2: My CO is also from team 2. Do you have an agent or you did it by yourself?
> 
> I submitted our 10th and 12th certificates as proof of age for me and my wife. We don't have the birth certificates either.
> 
> Did you provide Medium of instruction certificate for your wife or did she take IELTS exam?


I applied directly and no agent involvement. Will have to check on our 10 and 12th Certificate for me and my wife. My wife did not appear for IELTS but we provided a letter from her college that the medium of instruction was English. So lets see.

Plan to speak to DIAC before I resubmit .


----------



## drags

rg1prasad said:


> Congratulations for the CO... but what all documents have you submitted for the listed above?


I had submitted payslips for work ex but it seems that they have requested for the last 12 months payslip which I can provide. In lieu of Birth Certificate I had provided Passport copies. Regarding English competency for my wife I had provided a letter from her college.


----------



## sgn051

drags said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just an hour back I got a mail from my CO (Team 2) and she has asked for some more documentation which include PCC for me and my wife for Singapore. My work Experience proof. English Language proof for my wife and Birth Certificates for my wife . I am surpsrised why so many details have been sought as I had front loaded all the documents except for I had sent my passport copy instead of Birth Certificate as the documents are not available for both me and my wife . Any suggestions.
> 
> My appication date is 27/04/2011:clap2:


27/04/2011 grate.. go ahed... 

ohhh sorry congratulation :clap2: 

Ok now Birth Certificate if you don't have then School leaving certificate work 100%

English language proof... I know 2 years Full time study or work experience fine in English speaking country...


----------



## sgn051

drags said:


> I had submitted payslips for work ex but it seems that they have requested for the last 12 months payslip which I can provide. In lieu of Birth Certificate I had provided Passport copies. Regarding English competency for my wife I had provided a letter from her college.


for Birth Certificate Passport copy they won't accept... (I don't know why) give School leaving certificate... that work 100%


----------



## rg1prasad

News to share with all of you....

Just got a CO i suppose

02/11/2011 Application being processed further.....

But nothing much is done on my application.... Everything still says required.

Real struggle starts now...

G1


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> News to share with all of you....
> 
> Just got a CO i suppose
> 
> 02/11/2011 Application being processed further.....
> 
> But nothing much is done on my application.... Everything still says required.
> 
> Real struggle starts now...
> 
> G1


Congrats and stress++.


----------



## rg1prasad

*Thank you*



rajeshv said:


> Congrats and stress++.


Thanks and yah Very True..


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> News to share with all of you....
> 
> Just got a CO i suppose
> 
> 02/11/2011 Application being processed further.....
> 
> But nothing much is done on my application.... Everything still says required.
> 
> Real struggle starts now...
> 
> G1


Vow.. Congrats G1!!! That is a great news...


----------



## hongkiat

rg1prasad said:


> News to share with all of you....
> 
> Just got a CO i suppose
> 
> 02/11/2011 Application being processed further.....
> 
> But nothing much is done on my application.... Everything still says required.
> 
> Real struggle starts now...
> 
> G1


Hey, finally! Congrats on the allocation ....


----------



## rg1prasad

Suddenly everything is changed... 

Added my wife details, and the documents for me shows MET except medicals and Relationship with sponsor

And my wife documents are yet to be updated in the list...

G1


----------



## Auriko1976

rg1prasad said:


> Suddenly everything is changed...
> 
> Added my wife details, and the documents for me shows MET except medicals and Relationship with sponsor
> 
> And my wife documents are yet to be updated in the list...
> 
> G1


Hi G1,

Congratulations on CO allocation...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Auriko


----------



## rg1prasad

Thank you all for the wishes... 

well can anyone tell me what is form 1281?

The following is displayed under my wife documents...

02/11/2011 Signed Values Statement Requested


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Suddenly everything is changed...
> 
> Added my wife details, and the documents for me shows MET except medicals and Relationship with sponsor
> 
> And my wife documents are yet to be updated in the list...
> 
> G1


good luck all will be good
:clap2:


----------



## raktim

rg1prasad said:


> Suddenly everything is changed...
> 
> Added my wife details, and the documents for me shows MET except medicals and Relationship with sponsor
> 
> And my wife documents are yet to be updated in the list...
> 
> G1


Congratulation on the CO Allocation!!
Now i guess you can do away with the CO emoticon.


----------



## raktim

rg1prasad said:


> Thank you all for the wishes...
> 
> well can anyone tell me what is form 1281?
> 
> The following is displayed under my wife documents...
> 
> 02/11/2011 Signed Values Statement Requested


A sort of declaration form which says that you'll respect and honour the Australian Government, society and values.


----------



## Auriko1976

rg1prasad said:


> Thank you all for the wishes...
> 
> well can anyone tell me what is form 1281?
> 
> The following is displayed under my wife documents...
> 
> 02/11/2011 Signed Values Statement Requested


Hi G1,

Here is the link;

Values Statement Visa Selector

From 15 October 2007, all applicants aged 18 years and over are required to sign a values statement when applying for selected visas. There are two different values statements. The statement you are required to sign depends on the visa you are applying for.

There are a small group of visas that do not have the Australian Values Statement requirement.

Select your visa subclass to find out more about the Australian Values Statement requirement for that visa.

Please select your visa subclass: 
Values Statement Visa Selector

Auriko


----------



## JohnAnton

congratz G1.

you have CO. the same thing happened to me.


----------



## yahoo906

*Got pre-grant letter today*

Got pre grant letter today. Have been a silent follower of this forum. 

I am currently in Australia on 457 visa (have been here for last 4 years). Would be travelling next month for visa evidencing. 


Details:

Application date for 175 visa -- 20th Feb 2011
Business Analyst 261111
CO allocation date - 2nd Nov, 2011
Pre-grant date date - 2nd Nov, 2011


Cheers...:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Now that our G1 has CO, the next DIAC update will be very encouraging for the April applicants.


----------



## Achilles

yahoo906 said:


> Got pre grant letter today. Have been a silent follower of this forum.
> 
> I am currently in Australia on 457 visa (have been here for last 4 years). Would be travelling next month for visa evidencing.
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> Application date for 175 visa -- 20th Feb 2011
> Business Analyst 261111
> CO allocation date - 2nd Nov, 2011
> Pre-grant date date - 2nd Nov, 2011
> 
> 
> Cheers...:clap2::clap2:


vow!!! a direct pre-grant?????? Congratulations and all the best.. :clap2:


----------



## raktim

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi G1,
> 
> Here is the link;
> 
> Values Statement Visa Selector
> 
> From 15 October 2007, all applicants aged 18 years and over are required to sign a values statement when applying for selected visas. There are two different values statements. The statement you are required to sign depends on the visa you are applying for.
> 
> There are a small group of visas that do not have the Australian Values Statement requirement.
> 
> Select your visa subclass to find out more about the Australian Values Statement requirement for that visa.
> 
> Please select your visa subclass:
> Values Statement Visa Selector
> 
> Auriko


Auriko,

Is this statement to be made on a plain paper? I checked immi.gov.au, but don't see any form listed.

Application Forms – Numerical List – 1000 to 1381


----------



## rajeshv

raktim said:


> Auriko,
> 
> Is this statement to be made on a plain paper? I checked immi.gov.au, but don't see any form listed.
> 
> Application Forms – Numerical List – 1000 to 1381


see the attached pdf.


----------



## Suhel

sgn051 said:


> for Birth Certificate Passport copy they won't accept... (I don't know why) give School leaving certificate... that work 100%


Yes you are right , even in my case they accepted the school leaving certificate which had date of birth .


----------



## Suhel

Congratulations to all those who have got Grant & CO .:clap2:


----------



## raktim

rajeshv said:


> see the attached pdf.


Thanks!! RajeshV


----------



## rg1prasad

Thank you all for the wishes... Hope the process goes smooth from hear on...

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

yahoo906 said:


> Got pre grant letter today. Have been a silent follower of this forum.
> 
> I am currently in Australia on 457 visa (have been here for last 4 years). Would be travelling next month for visa evidencing.
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> Application date for 175 visa -- 20th Feb 2011
> Business Analyst 261111
> CO allocation date - 2nd Nov, 2011
> Pre-grant date date - 2nd Nov, 2011
> 
> 
> Cheers...:clap2::clap2:


Congratulations buddy... Have a good holiday trip on this note...


----------



## tanhum

rg1prasad said:


> News to share with all of you....
> 
> Just got a CO i suppose
> 
> 02/11/2011 Application being processed further.....
> 
> But nothing much is done on my application.... Everything still says required.
> 
> Real struggle starts now...
> 
> G1


Many many congratulations!! :clap2: very happy for you


----------



## jumpjump

Congratulations to all those with CO's and grants!!!


----------



## rg1prasad

rajeshv said:


> see the attached pdf.





Auriko said:


> Hi G1,
> 
> Here is the link;
> 
> Values Statement Visa Selector
> 
> From 15 October 2007, all applicants aged 18 years and over are required to sign a values statement when applying for selected visas. There are two different values statements. The statement you are required to sign depends on the visa you are applying for.
> 
> There are a small group of visas that do not have the Australian Values Statement requirement.
> 
> Select your visa subclass to find out more about the Australian Values Statement requirement for that visa.
> 
> Please select your visa subclass:
> Values Statement Visa Selector
> 
> Auriko



Thank you.. I was running everywhere for that form... 

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> Now that our G1 has CO, the next DIAC update will be very encouraging for the April applicants.


Yes Achilles... Surely March applicants can expect CO's soon...

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

The very same doubt I got now... 

How to show the relationship between sponsor and me...

Sponsor is my brother.... He is Australian Citizen...

The Options I found are

1. Sponsor's Old Indian Passport copy which has my dad's and mom's name( I doubt as it is expired now)
2. Sponsor's 10th class certificate which has my dad's name in it.

Unfortunately, There is a ration card (for indians) which has all family members names but now my brother's name is not there as he is australia.

Will any of the will work? If not then what else will work? Suggestions REQUIRED please

G1


----------



## rush2syed

An affidativt from a notary / commissioner of oaths, perhaps, might also work. With a family photo attached, probably.





rg1prasad said:


> The very same doubt I got now...
> 
> How to show the relationship between sponsor and me...
> 
> Sponsor is my brother.... He is Australian Citizen...
> 
> The Options I found are
> 
> 1. Sponsor's Old Indian Passport copy which has my dad's and mom's name( I doubt as it is expired now)
> 2. Sponsor's 10th class certificate which has my dad's name in it.
> 
> Unfortunately, There is a ration card (for indians) which has all family members names but now my brother's name is not there as he is australia.
> 
> Will any of the will work? If not then what else will work? Suggestions REQUIRED please
> 
> G1


----------



## itskamran

sgn051 said:


> for best input you need do tell me your personal health issue best to send me personal message as I thing that is too personal to ask ...
> 
> i have good guide line for sugar issue and Blood pressure... problem ...
> 
> and yes reschedule for female appointment if they going on special monthly days.. as they definately ask for them to recome for urine test and that delay all process better reschedule ...
> 
> for tomorrow ... all will be good but take normal health food
> 
> I allays recommend no much sugar or salt for few days before medicals...
> that might create problem not for all but for some or if you have health issue for that...


Does smoking has any implication in medical? i am asking this coz i am a smoker


----------



## weeras

rg1prasad said:


> Suddenly everything is changed...
> 
> Added my wife details, and the documents for me shows MET except medicals and Relationship with sponsor
> 
> And my wife documents are yet to be updated in the list...
> 
> G1



:clap2::clap2::clap2: Congratz G1......Dats great news..............:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Voddy! Voddy! Voddy!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Jeevan for CO,

1) Get Birth Certificates for you and your brother in English which as same parents name Or school leaving certificates.

2) Your Brothers Citizenship Certificate which shows your father name. (if not then tell your brother to get new Citizenship certificate which has your father name) (my brother did same, got 2nd updated certificate with father name)

3) I have uploaded my brother old passport which shows parents name.

Don't go for affidavits , it should be last options as they don't trust much.

*My agent strongly told me to get Birth Certificates , as he said they will surely ask. in case of FS 176.*

Best luck.

Thanks
RakeshPatel




rg1prasad said:


> The very same doubt I got now...
> 
> How to show the relationship between sponsor and me...
> 
> Sponsor is my brother.... He is Australian Citizen...
> 
> The Options I found are
> 
> 1. Sponsor's Old Indian Passport copy which has my dad's and mom's name( I doubt as it is expired now)
> 2. Sponsor's 10th class certificate which has my dad's name in it.
> 
> Unfortunately, There is a ration card (for indians) which has all family members names but now my brother's name is not there as he is australia.
> 
> Will any of the will work? If not then what else will work? Suggestions REQUIRED please
> 
> G1


----------



## itskamran

Does smoking has any implication in medical? i am asking this coz i am a smoker


----------



## voddy

rg1prasad said:


> Suddenly everything is changed...
> 
> Added my wife details, and the documents for me shows MET except medicals and Relationship with sponsor
> 
> And my wife documents are yet to be updated in the list...
> 
> G1


great!


----------



## JohnAnton

itskamran said:


> Does smoking has any implication in medical? i am asking this coz i am a smoker


i think they are gonna look at the conditions of your lungs during the meds


----------



## itskamran

JohnAnton said:


> i think they are gonna look at the conditions of your lungs during the meds


Well, would they look for TB point of view or something else. Coz i think that there would be many smoker who took medical before


----------



## Bunyip02

itskamran said:


> Well, would they look for TB point of view or something else. Coz i think that there would be many smoker who took medical before


They look for a lot of different conditions that would show on an X-ray, heart, lungs, other issues.


----------



## itskamran

Bunyip02 said:


> They look for a lot of different conditions that would show on an X-ray, heart, lungs, other issues.


Means being a smoker i would not able to pass my medical


----------



## JohnAnton

itskamran said:


> Means being a smoker i would not able to pass my medical


I'm not a smoker so I cant tell. but based on the forms that the doctors will fill up, there is a portion there about the lungs and the radiologist would indicate anything that worth to take note of. 

I'm not giving any conclusion that smokers will not pass the meds. I think a lot of applicants are smokers and somehow they made it. Besides, even some of the panel of doctors might be smokers themselves.

You could ask your agent his opinion about this so that you can do some preparations, if you have an agent


----------



## rg1prasad

FYI...

my CO is from team 4...


----------



## JohnAnton

mine team 7


----------



## rg1prasad

what should all documents need to be taken while going for Medicals?

G1


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> what should all documents need to be taken while going for Medicals?
> 
> G1


Passport, passport photographs(if outside Aus), form 160 and 26.


----------



## itskamran

JohnAnton said:


> mine team 7


MY CO is from Team2. I have some questions if anybody could explain:

1. Is there any difference of performance in Teams? I am asking this coz i read from a forum that some teams are lazy as compare to others

2. Does anybody have statistics that what is the ratio of refusal in GSM visa?


----------



## Achilles

itskamran said:


> MY CO is from Team2. I have some questions if anybody could explain:
> 
> 1. Is there any difference of performance in Teams? I am asking this coz i read from a forum that some teams are lazy as compare to others
> 
> 2. Does anybody have statistics that what is the ratio of refusal in GSM visa?


Processing speed depends upon the complexity of the applications. If an application is easy to process, teams will process and move on. If it is complex then its going to take a while. I think it's highly inappropriate to use the word lazy    

Team 2, 4 and 7 process faster because they handle engineering and software related occupations mostly ..


----------



## rg1prasad

itskamran said:


> MY CO is from Team2. I have some questions if anybody could explain:
> 
> 1. Is there any difference of performance in Teams? I am asking this coz i read from a forum that some teams are lazy as compare to others
> 
> 2. Does anybody have statistics that what is the ratio of refusal in GSM visa?


Certainly there is variation in speeds from team to team... 
some are quick, some are slow... so depends upon the team... and no clue which team is slow....

there is no certain ratio as for as I know... but i guess there are some quota of visas... I heard it from someone in the forum.... 6000 for family sponsor visa... 

G1


----------



## Achilles

My Query was drowned in G1 flood.. re-posting here hoping someone will answer
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have uploaded the pcc for us from both India and Australia and CO has confirmed me that there are no outstanding documents pending from our side. But if I check it in online, these PCCs are not listed (ever since day One) in the document checklist at all. Is this the same for everyone? I'm not concerned about this, just wanted to ask...


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> My Query was drowned in G1 flood.. re-posting here hoping someone will answer
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have uploaded the pcc for us from both India and Australia and CO has confirmed me that there are no outstanding documents pending from our side. But if I check it in online, these PCCs are not listed (ever since day One) in the document checklist at all. Is this the same for everyone? I'm not concerned about this, just wanted to ask...


Unsure if my reply will be of any helpful, but under my wife's name PCC wasn't listed as required until we submitted it. Once we submitted it magically appeared showing MET.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> My Query was drowned in G1 flood.. re-posting here hoping someone will answer
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have uploaded the pcc for us from both India and Australia and CO has confirmed me that there are no outstanding documents pending from our side. But if I check it in online, these PCCs are not listed (ever since day One) in the document checklist at all. Is this the same for everyone? I'm not concerned about this, just wanted to ask...



Sorry for that...

I could see Overseas penal clearance certificate checklist in my document list...

dont know why it is not showing in your case... Anyhow you are already in a verge of a Grant... chill...

G1


----------



## Flip

itskamran said:


> MY CO is from Team2. I have some questions if anybody could explain:
> 
> 1. Is there any difference of performance in Teams? I am asking this coz i read from a forum that some teams are lazy as compare to others
> 
> 2. Does anybody have statistics that what is the ratio of refusal in GSM visa?


My CO is team 7 and in my case they are really slow. I got my CO on 2. sept, now 2 months later still nothing. 

I got 2 years of working experience in my own field on a WORKING HOLIDAY VISA. Pretty unusual I think!!! Maybe that is making my own case special. 

I also notice a lot of people have COs from team 2 and 4. I know there is a team 6. I never heard about team 1 and 3.


----------



## Bunyip02

Just to warn everyone, all our evidence has turned to "MET" 10 days ago, but my husbands work got a phone call yesterday, they didn't call his manger who did our reference but the office manager who doesn't even know we have applied, and who doesn't really know much about what my husband does. So be warned!!


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> Sorry for that...
> 
> I could see Overseas penal clearance certificate checklist in my document list...
> 
> dont know why it is not showing in your case... Anyhow you are already in a verge of a Grant... chill...
> 
> G1


Okay!!! email confirmation from CO is the only reason I'm leaving this.. otherwise I will running all over breaking my head


----------



## raktim

Bunyip02 said:


> Just to warn everyone, all our evidence has turned to "MET" 10 days ago, but my husbands work got a phone call yesterday, they didn't call his manger who did our reference but the office manager who doesn't even know we have applied, and who doesn't really know much about what my husband does. So be warned!!


Jeez, I can imagine the office scenario after that. Any revert from the CO? I guess the same is in my office. Other than the person who signed the declaration, nobody would have a clue to what I do. It's gonna be a frightful situation if it happens.

By the way, how many of the applications go through this verification process? Any idea?


----------



## raj.sny

sgn051 said:


> In AFP form you will find on second page there is option where to deliver this letter
> 
> you have to give tick and enter delivery address... I have done that...
> 
> I am in australia and I have many friends who never ever send AFP hard copy to CO in last 4 years... all send is scan copy to CO that I am 100% suer and ALL get grant
> 
> even I get 487 Visa grant base of AFP scan copy ...
> 
> 
> But yes keep Hard copy Handy as might CO ask to send you Original copy. ( I never heard in last 4 years that CO ask any of my friend to send HARD COPY)...



Thanks Achilles, Maz25, sgn051.


----------



## Bunyip02

raktim said:


> Jeez, I can imagine the office scenario after that. Any revert from the CO? I guess the same is in my office. Other than the person who signed the declaration, nobody would have a clue to what I do. It's gonna be a frightful situation if it happens.
> 
> By the way, how many of the applications go through this verification process? Any idea?


Don't know, think it was triggered by us uploading form 80 day on Monday i guess i will have to wait and see as office manger sent the officer a email confirming the reference Hubby's boss wrote, accept she put slightly different job title insyead of stcking to the generic ANZCO Code title very worried now:boxing:


----------



## raktim

Bunyip02 said:


> Don't know, think it was triggered by us uploading form 80 day on Monday i guess i will have to wait and see as office manger sent the officer a email confirming the reference Hubby's boss wrote, accept she put slightly different job title insyead of stcking to the generic ANZCO Code title very worried now:boxing:


God Bless, things should be fine!! As long as the duties mentioned by the office manager are in sync, the title may differ. Every company has a different nomenclature. "Don't worry, be Happy"


----------



## raj.sny

Bunyip02 said:


> Don't know, think it was triggered by us uploading form 80 day on Monday i guess i will have to wait and see as office manger sent the officer a email confirming the reference Hubby's boss wrote, accept she put slightly different job title insyead of stcking to the generic ANZCO Code title very worried now:boxing:


One of my friend who recently got the grant, also had the same reference check .. He said, DIAC just verifies about the applicant if he is really working or worked with the company name which is given, they don't go in very detailed check about kind of work etc.. So i feel, don't need to worry much 

Anyway all of us wishes are with you


----------



## Bunyip02

raj.sny said:


> One of my friend who recently got the grant, also had the same reference check .. He said, DIAC just verifies about the applicant if he is really working or worked with the company name which is given, they don't go in very detailed check about kind of work etc.. So i feel, don't need to worry much
> 
> Anyway all of us wishes are with you


Thanks for your kind words i hope it will be ok as we did our meds yesterday£££ it's a rollercoaster that i want to get off from.....


----------



## Achilles

Bunyip02 said:


> Don't know, think it was triggered by us uploading form 80 day on Monday i guess i will have to wait and see as office manger sent the officer a email confirming the reference Hubby's boss wrote, accept she put slightly different job title insyead of stcking to the generic ANZCO Code title very worried now:boxing:


My manager and HR are aware that I have applied for PR. Even my job title is different from the standard ANZSCO code. But the duties match the description of my ANZSCO code. Lets hope everything will be okay!!


----------



## Achilles

raktim said:


> Jeez, I can imagine the office scenario after that. Any revert from the CO? I guess the same is in my office. Other than the person who signed the declaration, nobody would have a clue to what I do. It's gonna be a frightful situation if it happens.
> 
> By the way, how many of the applications go through this verification process? Any idea?


After reading Buniyap post, I'm now starting to realise that it might have happened to me as well. Last week out of nowhere I got an email from my employer asking me about the status of my PR application. :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Achilles

Bunyip02 said:


> Thanks for your kind words i hope it will be ok as we did our meds yesterday£££ it's a rollercoaster that i want to get off from.....


yeah, you are right. I think there is no need to panic. If they find any problem with our employment, they will not proceed further (ask for medicals, pcc etc) and will seek explanation from us. I hope that is the case..


----------



## Bunyip02

Achilles said:


> yeah, you are right. I think there is no need to panic. If they find any problem with our employment, they will not proceed further (ask for medicals, pcc etc) and will seek explanation from us. I hope that is the case..


i was asked for pcc/meds already before job verification, did meds yesterday.


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> Thanks for your kind words i hope it will be ok as we did our meds yesterday£££ it's a rollercoaster that i want to get off from.....


I'm sure that everything will be fine and you'll soon be on your way to your new life down under.

I'm also worried about work experience - my job title (with the exception of one job) has always been different. I applied as a Quantity Surveyor but have had titles ranging from Cost Manager to Commercial Manager. It's the same thing but sometimes I just do worry myself silly about it and wonder if CO will get that it's the same thing - if another QS looked at work experience, it would be pretty obvious what I do but you just never know with someone with little knowledge of the profession.

Still waiting for CO (boo hoo - wish they'd hurry up!) so I guess I can put all the worrying to one side until I actually have a CO.

Good luck with your application - I'm sure you'll be posting good news soon.


----------



## Achilles

Bunyip02 said:


> i was asked for pcc/meds already before job verification, did meds yesterday.


 Did our medicals today... we all will be fine .. Lets pray


----------



## Bunyip02

Maz25 said:


> I'm sure that everything will be fine and you'll soon be on your way to your new life down under.
> 
> I'm also worried about work experience - my job title (with the exception of one job) has always been different. I applied as a Quantity Surveyor but have had titles ranging from Cost Manager to Commercial Manager. It's the same thing but sometimes I just do worry myself silly about it.
> 
> Still waiting for CO (boo hoo - wish they'd hurry up!) so I guess I can put all the worrying to one side until I actually have a CO.
> 
> Good luck with your application - I'm sure you'll be posting good news soon.


Thanks, we were told by agent to use ANSCO code for application, so guess we to wait, it is a worry but Officer manager did confirm that all infomation on reference letter is correct and true. Fingers crossed, as it happens we did our meds yesturday and was so stressed out about it that i completely went to pieces and BP was high, so feel more stressed than usual today.....:Cry: what a sorry state to be in, just want it over with now


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> Thanks, we were told by agent to use ANSCO code for application, so guess we to wait, it is a worry but Officer manager did confirm that all infomation on reference letter is correct and true. Fingers crossed, as it happens we did our meds yesturday and was so stressed out about it that i completely went to pieces and BP was high, so feel more stressed than usual today.....:Cry: what a sorry state to be in, just want it over with now


I can imagine your worry. I completely went to pieces when I was waiting for my 457 visa and had all these nightmare scenarios playing in my head. I bet I will be completely bonkers by the time I get a CO for my 175. Really wish I would get the visa so I can get on with my life - I hate being in limbo.

I don't think you have anything to worry about though - you'll have good news soon.


----------



## Bunyip02

Maz25 said:


> I can imagine your worry. I completely went to pieces when I was waiting for my 457 visa and had all these nightmare scenarios playing in my head. I bet I will be completely bonkers by the time I get a CO for my 175. Really wish I would get the visa so I can get on with my life - I hate being in limbo.
> 
> I don't think you have anything to worry about though - you'll have good news soon.


I'm glad it's not just me then, best wishes for you also


----------



## matchless

Bunyip02 said:


> Thanks, we were told by agent to use ANSCO code for application, so guess we to wait, it is a worry but Officer manager did confirm that all infomation on reference letter is correct and true. Fingers crossed, as it happens we did our meds yesturday and was so stressed out about it that i completely went to pieces and BP was high, so feel more stressed than usual today.....:Cry: what a sorry state to be in, just want it over with now


From which team your CO belongs to?


----------



## Achilles

matchless said:


> From which team your CO belongs to?


Team 2


----------



## tycsee

Bunyip02 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me then, best wishes for you also


Can you pl share your anzsco? Also what docs did you frontload reg. Work experience, and whether you work for an international company/have been to australia on work?


----------



## Merang

hi every one 
congrats for visa grant\co
my question is from pakistani applicants.
has any body post july 2011 applicant been requested for pcc and medicals. i know one is matchless any one else????????????????????????
All docs showing MET only form 80 status changed from requested to received.


----------



## Merang

itskamran said:


> Does smoking has any implication in medical? i am asking this coz i am a smoker


have you requested for PCC and medicals


----------



## botero82

rg1prasad said:


> Suddenly everything is changed...
> 
> Added my wife details, and the documents for me shows MET except medicals and Relationship with sponsor
> 
> And my wife documents are yet to be updated in the list...
> 
> G1



Congrats G1 :clap2:


----------



## botero82

yahoo906 said:


> Got pre grant letter today. Have been a silent follower of this forum.
> 
> I am currently in Australia on 457 visa (have been here for last 4 years). Would be travelling next month for visa evidencing.
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> Application date for 175 visa -- 20th Feb 2011
> Business Analyst 261111
> CO allocation date - 2nd Nov, 2011
> Pre-grant date date - 2nd Nov, 2011
> 
> 
> Cheers...:clap2::clap2:


Congrats!


----------



## rg1prasad

botero82 said:


> Congrats G1 :clap2:


Thank you very much


----------



## sharemyhead

rg1prasad said:


> Thank you very much


Hi rg1prasad,

I see that you've got your PCC.
Could you please tell me when did you apply for the same and how long did it take?

@ Everyone
Also, what is the validity period of PCC & medicals?
My agent tells me to wait until I hear from the CO but my thinking is that in order to expedite the process I should go for the PCC at least.
Could you please guide me on this.
Thanks a ton.

Cheers!!


----------



## rg1prasad

sharemyhead said:


> Hi rg1prasad,
> 
> I see that you've got your PCC.
> Could you please tell me when did you apply for the same and how long did it take?
> 
> @ Everyone
> Also, what is the validity period of PCC & medicals?
> My agent tells me to wait until I hear from the CO but my thinking is that in order to expedite the process I should go for the PCC at least.
> Could you please guide me on this.
> Thanks a ton.
> 
> Cheers!!


Well I have applied for PCC in Hyderabad Passport office and the very day I got PCC. You will get PCC on the day you apply only if Police verification happened during issue of Passport and less than 10 yrs of passport issue...

PCC is valid for 1 year. 

G1


----------



## Achilles

Good morning all. All silent followers of this thread please come forward. You don't have to wait until you get your grant and then share the good news with us. We are more interested in your difficulties


----------



## rajeshv

The process now after CO allocation is more nerve wrecking than before waiting for CO. I wish DIAC speed up finalizing applications and we hear good news coming out our way very soon.


----------



## Merang

hi
in my online status there is no line of PCC.
you know why?


----------



## Kurai

Achilles said:


> Good morning all. All silent followers of this thread please come forward. You don't have to wait until you get your grant and then share the good news with us. We are more interested in your difficulties


Silent follower here

Visa: 175
Applications submitted: 21/5/2011

Hopefully, we'll see some late April/early May applicants with COs within the next couple of months


----------



## Kurai

Merang said:


> hi
> in my online status there is no line of PCC.
> you know why?


PCC are not shown on the status page. Once assigned to a CO, they'll assess your documents from there.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> The process now after CO allocation is more nerve wrecking than before waiting for CO. I wish DIAC speed up finalizing applications and we hear good news coming out our way very soon.


Absolutely true. And I can't ask my CO about the status for next four weeks as he has already told me to wait for 4 weeks before medicals are finalised. I've to find ways to kill this time


----------



## Achilles

Merang said:


> hi
> in my online status there is no line of PCC.
> you know why?


For me as well. CO has confirmed me that there are no outstanding docs from my side.. so i am not making a big fuss about it.


----------



## mandhani

Silent follower here...please see my details in signature..


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> Absolutely true. And I can't ask my CO about the status for next four weeks as he has already told me to wait for 4 weeks before medicals are finalised. I've to find ways to kill this time


Correct. The more time I think about it the more stress I'm putting myself under. May be I should stop thinking about it for a month which appears to be quite impossible.


----------



## jumpjump

Kurai said:


> PCC are not shown on the status page. Once assigned to a CO, they'll assess your documents from there.


+1 to what Kurai has mentioned. It'll be shown once the CO has assessed your PCC, and that's when a new line will appear.


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> Absolutely true. And I can't ask my CO about the status for next four weeks as he has already told me to wait for 4 weeks before medicals are finalised. I've to find ways to kill this time


watch funny movie...


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Correct. The more time I think about it the more stress I'm putting myself under. May be I should stop thinking about it for a month which appears to be quite impossible.


I understand all filling my 487 VISA took more then 4 months to Grant after CO allocation and ask for one after one after another document.... again another documents ... :boxing: 

for me Busy with Job and funny movie works for me ...


----------



## deeptss

thejumpingkoala said:


> +1 to what Kurai has mentioned. It'll be shown once the CO has assessed your PCC, and that's when a new line will appear.


Myself and My husband has applied for PCC. 

I got my PCC in 5 days .. My husband one didnt come .. 

I am the main applicant .. Shalli submit my PCC first and later on his .. Is this going to speedup the co allocation in anyway or .. wait for his to come and submit both at the same time ..

BTW i am june 2011 applicant .. When i will get my Co and grant :boxing:


----------



## jumpjump

deeptss said:


> Myself and My husband has applied for PCC.
> 
> I got my PCC in 5 days .. My husband one didnt come ..
> 
> I am the main applicant .. Shalli submit my PCC first and later on his .. Is this going to speedup the co allocation in anyway or .. wait for his to come and submit both at the same time ..
> 
> BTW i am june 2011 applicant .. When i will get my Co and grant :boxing:


I think it is still early in your application process, probably have a few more months to go. To get a better idea on the processing speed, visit this link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
However, since you already have applied for and received the PCC's, you should just upload it (I assume you're on an electronic application?), no rush and no harm done. You can upload your husband's one later when it comes. Personally I think it does not speed up the CO allocation though.


----------



## tanhum

deeptss said:


> Myself and My husband has applied for PCC.
> 
> I got my PCC in 5 days .. My husband one didnt come ..
> 
> I am the main applicant .. Shalli submit my PCC first and later on his .. Is this going to speedup the co allocation in anyway or .. wait for his to come and submit both at the same time ..
> 
> BTW i am june 2011 applicant .. When i will get my Co and grant :boxing:


Hi deeptss.. even I am a june 2011 applicant. Since you have got your PCC just upload it and you can load your husband's when it comes. Do as per your convinience. It will not effect the CO allocation.. June 2011 are not even batched for CO allocation, still a long time to go.. 

Now the CO are being allocated uptill April.. and we have cristmas holidays coming up.. I speculate that by the time our turn comes it might be end of JAN or FEB :confused2:


----------



## rg1prasad

tanhum said:


> Hi deeptss.. even I am a june 2011 applicant. Since you have got your PCC just upload it and you can load your husband's when it comes. Do as per your convinience. It will not effect the CO allocation.. June 2011 are not even batched for CO allocation, still a long time to go..
> 
> Now the CO are being allocated uptill April.. and we have cristmas holidays coming up.. I speculate that by the time our turn comes it might be end of JAN or FEB :confused2:


Well Tanhum is correct, But I feel to preserve PCC till your application is batched to CO... When you submit the PCC at that time.... there are lot of chances to get a CO quick.... Its just a suggestion to Deeptss... but can submit as per her convinience 

G1


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> Myself and My husband has applied for PCC.
> 
> I got my PCC in 5 days .. My husband one didnt come ..
> 
> I am the main applicant .. Shalli submit my PCC first and later on his .. Is this going to speedup the co allocation in anyway or .. wait for his to come and submit both at the same time ..
> 
> BTW i am june 2011 applicant .. When i will get my Co and grant :boxing:


we both in same group... i thing In Jan 2012


----------



## guy22

sgn051 said:


> we both in same group... i thing In Jan 2012


Jan 2012 it is~! I think it will be even slower than that


----------



## sgn051

guy22 said:


> Jan 2012 it is~! I think it will be even slower than that


one of the user GET CO and applied on 27/4/2011 sooo i gesss Jay 2011 is correct...:ranger:


----------



## deeptss

guy22 said:


> Jan 2012 it is~! I think it will be even slower than that



Please dont say thattttttttt  ... I hate waiting ..... 

The most annoying thing for anyone is waiting .. 

but they will spend most of their life waiting for something  

Especially us who are going to migrate to AUS


----------



## aimz

Hi!! I am a silent follower.. so far there was no difficulties on our side..my husband passed all exams IELTS and AIMS as he is the principal then we lodged the visa last june. i hope we get a CO before the year ends.=)


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> we both in same group... i thing In Jan 2012


If we get CO before christmas .. We must celebrate


----------



## deeptss

rg1prasad said:


> Well Tanhum is correct, But I feel to preserve PCC till your application is batched to CO... When you submit the PCC at that time.... there are lot of chances to get a CO quick.... Its just a suggestion to Deeptss... but can submit as per her convinience
> 
> G1



thankyou prasad .. May be i will wait for 2 more weeks and will decide


----------



## guy22

deeptss said:


> If we get CO before christmas .. We must celebrate


June applicant party?  sounds like fun


----------



## deeptss

Thanks Tanhum


----------



## deeptss

Disclaimer : if we are allocated


----------



## Achilles

Only Three silent followers have come forward today

aimz :clap2:
Kurai :clap2:
mandhani :clap2:

Where are the others??? Come on !!! Don't you wanna join us???


----------



## Achilles

deeptss said:


> Disclaimer : if we are allocated


DIAC might have plans to finish off upto June 30, 2011 applications before heading into the Christmas and New Year party.. 

Forthcoming update will be crucial to this...


----------



## Bunyip02

Just an update from me, i just check my online status and now form 80 is saying MET:clap2: after the surprise phone call from DIAC to hubby's offices on Tuesday, looks like all is ok? Hope so

:welcome: to all the newbie's to this great tread,

Good luck to the rest of Feb, March, April for CO allocation:clap2:


----------



## Pumpkin30

Achilles said:


> DIAC might have plans to finish off upto June 30, 2011 applications before heading into the Christmas and New Year party..
> 
> Forthcoming update will be crucial to this...


Hi. I hope you are right and that they allocate CO to June applicants as this is driving me crazy. I know there are people that have been waiting a lot longer but its still that feeling of not being able to get on with your life etc and becoming obsessed with checking application and the forums!

I have been forced to come out of hiding. Me, my husband and 2 young children made a 175 online application 7th June 2011. Because we are impatient my husband is already in Oz on a WHV as he got a job offer. Unfortunately the company cant sponsor him so he has been trying to find another sponsor just so he can get us out there but its proving very difficult despite all the adverts saying Oz needs IT people desperately, where are the jobs then!!! He is thinking he may come back and just wait for the 175 to go through now hence why we want things to hurry up.

Husband has already done his medical a week ago but nothing is showing on our application yet, will it showing anything before a CO is allocated? PCC will be applied for once I can get someone to sign some photos.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## aarkay

Add me in the list... 



Achilles said:


> Only Three silent followers have come forward today
> 
> aimz :clap2:
> Kurai :clap2:
> mandhani :clap2:
> 
> Where are the others??? Come on !!! Don't you wanna join us???


----------



## Achilles

Pumpkin30 said:


> Hi. I hope you are right and that they allocate CO to June applicants as this is driving me crazy. I know there are people that have been waiting a lot longer but its still that feeling of not being able to get on with your life etc and becoming obsessed with checking application and the forums!
> 
> I have been forced to come out of hiding. Me, my husband and 2 young children made a 175 online application 7th June 2011. Because we are impatient my husband is already in Oz on a WHV as he got a job offer. Unfortunately the company cant sponsor him so he has been trying to find another sponsor just so he can get us out there but its proving very difficult despite all the adverts saying Oz needs IT people desperately, where are the jobs then!!! He is thinking he may come back and just wait for the 175 to go through now hence why we want things to hurry up.
> 
> Husband has already done his medical a week ago but nothing is showing on our application yet, will it showing anything before a CO is allocated? PCC will be applied for once I can get someone to sign some photos.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Hi Pumpkin, welcome to this thread :clap2:. It will take max of 4 weeks (SLA) for the medical results to get finalised. 

Next DIAC update is due before coming Monday. That will give a fair idea about the processing speed. The facts that you are from UK, husband is already in Australia, IT related occupation could favor you and I hope you get your CO soon. 

We have started hearing about April applicants, June is not too far.. Lets hope for the best..


----------



## Pumpkin30

Achilles said:


> Hi Pumpkin, welcome to this thread :clap2:. It will take max of 4 weeks (SLA) for the medical results to get finalised.
> 
> Next DIAC update is due before coming Monday. That will give a fair idea about the processing speed. The facts that you are from UK, husband is already in Australia, IT related occupation could favor you and I hope you get your CO soon.
> 
> We have started hearing about April applicants, June is not too far.. Lets hope for the best..


Yeah I have heard that being in Australia, having an IT related skill and uploading everything like medicals etc can help but then others have said it doesnt help and not to rush things! Its a bit different for us considering our family is split up in our attempt to get us together in Oz as quickly as possible hence why I will be doing my medicals next Tuesday and then I think there is just a job reference that husband is waiting for still and that will be it, nothing more we can do apart from.....wait!

Husband is thinking of coming home though and just finding work here again for a while because he doesnt like where he is (job not location) and doesnt seem like he can find another job that easily and obviously our 175 could still take ages.

Was hoping not to have to experience another dull miserable winter here in the UK but looks like I will be now...


----------



## matchless

Bunyip02 said:


> Just an update from me, i just check my online status and now form 80 is saying MET:clap2: after the surprise phone call from DIAC to hubby's offices on Tuesday, looks like all is ok? Hope so
> 
> :welcome: to all the newbie's to this great tread,
> 
> Good luck to the rest of Feb, March, April for CO allocation:clap2:


Congratsss.....it seems that everythong is ok now

I had submitted form 80 with my application. Now my CO said you do not need to send form 80 again. Do you guys think he will do my job verification? I had provided the statutory declaration instead of employer's letter


----------



## deeptss

Achilles said:


> DIAC might have plans to finish off upto June 30, 2011 applications before heading into the Christmas and New Year party..
> 
> Forthcoming update will be crucial to this...


I like it


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> If we get CO before christmas .. We must celebrate


Yes that might be possible because now immi do not have much on shore file to cleare only they have more off shore file I m not suprize if some of June application get co in Dec 2011 but chrismas create problem and make some slow Ness other Jan 2012 is sure for June applicants


----------



## rajeshv

Bunyip02 said:


> Just an update from me, i just check my online status and now form 80 is saying MET:clap2: after the surprise phone call from DIAC to hubby's offices on Tuesday, looks like all is ok? Hope so
> 
> :welcome: to all the newbie's to this great tread,
> 
> Good luck to the rest of Feb, March, April for CO allocation:clap2:


Questions:

why did DIAC contact your husband's workplace to verify the employment? I heard they very rarely do this. 

Did they just call his current employer or all employers?

From the list I see he is an electronics engineer, so does this make a difference? I hardly hear IT dudes getting job verification calls.

Anyway hope it had gone well for you, now relax.


----------



## Merang

matchless said:


> Congratsss.....it seems that everythong is ok now
> 
> I had submitted form 80 with my application. Now my CO said you do not need to send form 80 again. Do you guys think he will do my job verification? I had provided the statutory declaration instead of employer's letter


I thiNk you don't need to worry. If your form 80 showing as Met 
If not they may be doing external checks.


----------



## Bunyip02

rajeshv said:


> Questions:
> 
> why did DIAC contact your husband's workplace to verify the employment? I heard they very rarely do this.
> 
> Did they just call his current employer or all employers?
> 
> From the list I see he is an electronics engineer, so does this make a difference? I hardly hear IT dudes getting job verification calls.
> 
> Anyway hope it had gone well for you, now relax.


No idea why they did this, he has worked for a large company since 2004 till present, was very annoying as all work experience was already MET. We submitted form 80 on Monday and the call was done on Tuesday I really don't know


----------



## rajeshv

Bunyip02 said:


> No idea why they did this, he has worked for a large company since 2004 till present, was very annoying as all work experience was already MET. We submitted form 80 on Monday and the call was done on Tuesday I really don't know


I guess form 80 has got nothing to do with, I doubt it triggers job verifications. As far as I know it is purely to assess the character of the individuals to validate against criminal history and convictions. Were you asked to submit Form 1221 by any chance along with Form 80.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## itskamran

Merang said:


> have you requested for PCC and medicals


No, I am waiting form CO to be asked for


----------



## rush2syed

No doubt, this whole Oz thing is a big move in one's life, and it comes along with its own share of difficulties / stress. The best way to keep the stress and the anxiety away is to keep oneself busy with other things - although its difficult to keep your mind away from checking your case status / forums repeatedly.

I'm a May 2011 applicant (May 31st to be precise) and I too have my own share of complexities. My spouse's medicals are valid only till mid March (due to some futher tests that we were asked to take), which will have a bearing on the initial entry date. Although I consider my application to quite straight forward, and trying to keep it cool, I hate being in a state of limbo.

Going by the posts that we have been getting, this week has been real slow. Apart from cases getting updated for rg1prasad and buni0p, there have'nt been much CO allocations / grants. I was hoping that my application might be picked up in December, but starting to doubt - and not to mention, cannot expect much work getting done from DIAC in the last 2 weeks of December - first week of Jan.

It remains to be seen what the DIAC update would be come Monday.




Pumpkin30 said:


> Yeah I have heard that being in Australia, having an IT related skill and uploading everything like medicals etc can help but then others have said it doesnt help and not to rush things! Its a bit different for us considering our family is split up in our attempt to get us together in Oz as quickly as possible hence why I will be doing my medicals next Tuesday and then I think there is just a job reference that husband is waiting for still and that will be it, nothing more we can do apart from.....wait!
> 
> Husband is thinking of coming home though and just finding work here again for a while because he doesnt like where he is (job not location) and doesnt seem like he can find another job that easily and obviously our 175 could still take ages.
> 
> Was hoping not to have to experience another dull miserable winter here in the UK but looks like I will be now...


----------



## rg1prasad

deeptss said:


> Please dont say thattttttttt  ... I hate waiting .....
> 
> The most annoying thing for anyone is waiting ..
> 
> but they will spend most of their life waiting for something
> 
> Especially us who are going to migrate to AUS


Well I suggest you not to follow this forum from now... It might take some time from now to get a CO for you... If you keep on having a look at this forum, then you might end up everyday with lill disappointment... So just sneak once for a fortnight... Meantime have a look at fortnight's updates.. they are usually 20 to 25 days ahead of the update they show in the website... accordingly you can plan...

Just a suggestion... 

G1


----------



## raj.sny

Thanks who helped me earlier for AFP(Australian Federal Police) check.

Having two more doubts, may be very silly 

1) I don't think, there is any requirement for PCC for the applicant(dependent) whose age is less than 16years. Do i need to apply the PCC for my son whose age was 6years when we were in Australia?

2) Can i send all the PCC applications(for me and my wife) in one envelope? Or is it good to send seperate envelope?


----------



## rajeshv

raj.sny said:


> Thanks who helped me earlier for AFP(Australian Federal Police) check.
> 
> Having two more doubts, may be very silly
> 
> 1) I don't think, there is any requirement for PCC for the applicant(dependent) whose age is less than 16years. Do i need to apply the PCC for my son whose age was 6years when we were in Australia?
> 
> 2) Can i send all the PCC applications(for me and my wife) in one envelope? Or is it good to send seperate envelope?


1 - I don't think you need to apply PCC for your son
2 - I sent 2 PCC applications to Indian Consulate in 2 separate envelopes and 2 AFP applications in one envelope for us.


----------



## sgn051

raj.sny said:


> Thanks who helped me earlier for AFP(Australian Federal Police) check.
> 
> Having two more doubts, may be very silly
> 
> 1) I don't think, there is any requirement for PCC for the applicant(dependent) whose age is less than 16years. Do i need to apply the PCC for my son whose age was 6years when we were in Australia?
> 
> 2) Can i send all the PCC applications(for me and my wife) in one envelope? Or is it good to send seperate envelope?


No need to do occur for your kids 
And I would say send saperate


----------



## matchless

Merang said:


> I thiNk you don't need to worry. If your form 80 showing as Met
> If not they may be doing external checks.


I am a paper based applicant therefore can't see my status. I have done my medicals & PCC as requested by my CO. Now I am waiting..................


----------



## itskamran

matchless said:


> I am a paper based applicant therefore can't see my status. I have done my medicals & PCC as requested by my CO. Now I am waiting..................


Your timelines show that you are done with your medical and pcc. Did your CO asked to do so?
I am asking this coz my CO didn't ask for


----------



## JohnAnton

*meds*

i did my meds today. it will be sent through courier .

there is a ehealth system but somehow my application does not register in it. how come?


----------



## JohnAnton

im also wondering where 175 applicants are lodged?

sydney or adelaide?


----------



## Artemisa

JohnAnton said:


> im also wondering where 175 applicants are lodged?
> 
> sydney or adelaide?


Adelaide. 
But the HOC is in Sydney, so the meds will be send to Sydney. 

Well, I know nothing about e-health.


----------



## matchless

itskamran said:


> Your timelines show that you are done with your medical and pcc. Did your CO asked to do so?
> I am asking this coz my CO didn't ask for


Yes. the 1st email i got from my CO was for PCC & Medicals


----------



## JohnAnton

Artemisa said:


> Adelaide.
> But the HOC is in Sydney, so the meds will be send to Sydney.
> 
> Well, I know nothing about e-health.


I was worried that they will send the med results to sydney instead of adelaide.


----------



## JohnAnton

Artemisa said:


> Adelaide.
> But the HOC is in Sydney, so the meds will be send to Sydney.
> 
> Well, I know nothing about e-health.


ehealth is something like an online way to send meds.


----------



## Artemisa

JohnAnton said:


> ehealth is something like an online way to send meds.


Yeah, I know *what* is e-health, but I have no idea why you are not elegible to use it. ;P
The clinic I did the meds didn't have e-heath. So, as I'm really really far from Oz, it took 5 workdays to arrive there (through DHL), and a couple of workdays to be uploaded in their system. Within more 3 workdays, they were marked as 'finalised', but it's common to see exams that take more time than this.


----------



## JohnAnton

Artemisa said:


> Yeah, I know *what* is e-health, but I have no idea why you are not elegible to use it. ;P
> The clinic I did the meds didn't have e-heath. So, as I'm really really far from Oz, it took 5 workdays to arrive there (through DHL), and a couple of workdays to be uploaded in their system. Within more 3 workdays, they were marked as 'finalised', but it's common to see exams that take more time than this.


sorry for that misunderstanding.

our accredited med testing center has ehealth access.

funny thing is, when they encode my trn number, my details appear but no request for meds appear online.. so they cant use ehealth for me.

it pains me to know that it will take them 7-10 days to finalize my meds before sending them to sydney. awch!


----------



## Artemisa

JohnAnton said:


> sorry for that misunderstanding.
> 
> our accredited med testing center has ehealth access.
> 
> funny thing is, when they encode my trn number, my details appear but no request for meds appear online.. so they cant use ehealth for me.
> 
> it pains me to know that it will take them 7-10 days to finalize my meds before sending them to sydney. awch!


Hummm, I guess I didn't make myself clear. 

I guess your meds are already in courier, right? I'm not sure, how many days take to deliver them in Sydney, 2~3 days?

After that, someone in HOC (Sydney) will upload them. It takes around 2 days. And finally a doctor in HOC will take a look on them - it can take from a couple of days until a month or so. 

Doing it online would skip the courier and inicial upload, but not the last part.


----------



## Achilles

Artemisa said:


> Adelaide.
> But the HOC is in Sydney, so the meds will be send to Sydney.
> 
> Well, I know nothing about e-health.


I had my medicals done in Perth and they said the results will be couriered to Adelaide processing center. They did not mention anything about Sydney HOC


----------



## Artemisa

Achilles said:


> I had my medicals done in Perth and they said the results will be couriered to Adelaide processing center. They did not mention anything about Sydney HOC


I've read somethere that when you do the exams in Australia, is a different process. Sending them to Sydney is necessary when the clinic is outside Australia and do not use e-health.


----------



## JohnAnton

Artemisa said:


> Hummm, I guess I didn't make myself clear.
> 
> I guess your meds are already in courier, right? I'm not sure, how many days take to deliver them in Sydney, 2~3 days?
> 
> After that, someone in HOC (Sydney) will upload them. It takes around 2 days. And finally a doctor in HOC will take a look on them - it can take from a couple of days until a month or so.
> 
> Doing it online would skip the courier and inicial upload, but not the last part.


My meds are still with the health center. They said that the docs will be sent via courier after 7-10 working days and will arrive at sydney after 2 days.

That's already around 12-14 days wait just for the transmission.

adding the days you've mentioned, it could take more than a month for the grant


----------



## Artemisa

JohnAnton said:


> My meds are still with the health center. They said that the docs will be sent via courier after 7-10 working days and will arrive at sydney after 2 days.
> 
> That's already around 12-14 days wait just for the transmission.
> 
> adding the days you've mentioned, it could take more than a month for the grant


Gosh! 7~10 working days? I've done my meds on friday, and saturday everything was done. They were sent by courier on monday. 
Sad


----------



## JohnAnton

Artemisa said:


> Gosh! 7~10 working days? I've done my meds on friday, and saturday everything was done. They were sent by courier on monday.
> Sad


well they said that they got a lot of meds to finalize. nothing i can do to make things faster. its like things are slow and not even my fault.

anyway, thanks for clearing that meds are really to be sent to sydney, I was worried awhile ago that the meds should be sent to adelaide since the CO's are in adelaide.


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> well they said that they got a lot of meds to finalize. nothing i can do to make things faster. its like things are slow and not even my fault.
> 
> anyway, thanks for clearing that meds are really to be sent to sydney, I was worried awhile ago that the meds should be sent to adelaide since the CO's are in adelaide.[/QUOTE
> 
> We did our meds on Tuesday and i have just rang the clinic, they said the Doc who did our meds only works Tuesdays, so Doc won't be back in till next week to sign off our Medicals before they get E-Healthed off to HOC I was not really impressed by this time frame, seeing as it is done at a private posh clinic, you'd think they could do better than that:deadhorse:
> 
> I really give up:frusty::help:


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi 

I have a question... 

If anyone has filled 1281 form... Only for my spouse 1281 document is asked. Who all should sign that application? I am the main applicant... Is it only my spouse should sign that doc? or do i also need to sign?

The 1281 form is not present in my list.

G1

G1


----------



## Artemisa

rg1prasad said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question...
> 
> If anyone has filled 1281 form... Only for my spouse 1281 document is asked. Who all should sign that application? I am the main applicant... Is it only my spouse should sign that doc? or do i also need to sign?
> 
> The 1281 form is not present in my list.
> 
> G1
> 
> G1



When I filled the form, I remember something like that was written:
"Every applicant 18+ had read this values and agree with them". 

So, as your wife wasn't in the original application, she didn't read it at that time (at least, it wasn't confirmed). As you already sign it in the logdement, I don't think you need to sign it again.


----------



## sharemyhead

rg1prasad said:


> Well I have applied for PCC in Hyderabad Passport office and the very day I got PCC. You will get PCC on the day you apply only if Police verification happened during issue of Passport and less than 10 yrs of passport issue...
> 
> PCC is valid for 1 year.
> 
> G1


Hey rg1prasad,

Thanks a ton.
I spoke to my agent and he told me that for me and my wife to proceed with PCC we both should have each others name added to our passports under spouse name.
If that is not the case then the RPO will delay issuing the PCC clearance or may even reject it.
Now my wife has my name in her passport because I renewed it after marriage.

So in a nutshell, what I want to know is that should I go for adding my wifes's name to my passport before proceeding with the PCC or this is simply not required.

Anyone with a similar experience, please let me know.

And by the way, welcome to our silent followers!!!

Thanks


----------



## rg1prasad

sharemyhead said:


> Hey rg1prasad,
> 
> Thanks a ton.
> I spoke to my agent and he told me that for me and my wife to proceed with PCC we both should have each others name added to our passports under spouse name.
> If that is not the case then the RPO will delay issuing the PCC clearance or may even reject it.
> Now my wife has my name in her passport because I renewed it after marriage.
> 
> So in a nutshell, what I want to know is that should I go for adding my wifes's name to my passport before proceeding with the PCC or this is simply not required.
> 
> Anyone with a similar experience, please let me know.
> 
> And by the way, welcome to our silent followers!!!
> 
> Thanks


Hi 

I feel you dont need to add your wife to your passport. 

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Now I am confused...In my city there is E-Health center...should I do medicals there?
If Yes what more documents need to carry?

G1


----------



## rush2syed

Hi,
From the limited knowledge that I have, if you have an option to file your medicals results through e-health, its better that way, as e-filed medicals get finalized faster than the paper based ones. Also, you would end up saving the courier charges that the medical centre may charge (Instead they will probably charge to document your results electronically and efile them).

There are no extra documents specific for e-filing. You only got to take forms 26 & 160 (part duly filled by applicants), and the rest to be filled by panel doctors.
Also take copies of passport, original passport, photographs and the letter/email from CO instructing you to go for medicals.

You may also call up the medical centre directly and check with them if you need to get anything else.

Cheers.




rg1prasad said:


> Now I am confused...In my city there is E-Health center...should I do medicals there?
> If Yes what more documents need to carry?
> 
> G1


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> JohnAnton said:
> 
> 
> 
> well they said that they got a lot of meds to finalize. nothing i can do to make things faster. its like things are slow and not even my fault.
> 
> anyway, thanks for clearing that meds are really to be sent to sydney, I was worried awhile ago that the meds should be sent to adelaide since the CO's are in adelaide.[/QUOTE
> 
> We did our meds on Tuesday and i have just rang the clinic, they said the Doc who did our meds only works Tuesdays, so Doc won't be back in till next week to sign off our Medicals before they get E-Healthed off to HOC I was not really impressed by this time frame, seeing as it is done at a private posh clinic, you'd think they could do better than that:deadhorse:
> 
> I really give up:frusty::help:
> 
> 
> 
> We hate these unnecessary delays
Click to expand...


----------



## jumpjump

rg1prasad said:


> Now I am confused...In my city there is E-Health center...should I do medicals there?
> If Yes what more documents need to carry?
> 
> G1


Yes definitely go for the electronic option. Your medicals get finalized faster, and you don't have to pay for postage charges.
Usually you'll need your passport, photographs and the forms (download and printed from your visa status page). Call up the medical center to double check though.


----------



## sgn051

sharemyhead said:


> Hey rg1prasad,
> 
> Thanks a ton.
> I spoke to my agent and he told me that for me and my wife to proceed with PCC we both should have each others name added to our passports under spouse name.
> If that is not the case then the RPO will delay issuing the PCC clearance or may even reject it.
> Now my wife has my name in her passport because I renewed it after marriage.
> 
> So in a nutshell, what I want to know is that should I go for adding my wifes's name to my passport before proceeding with the PCC or this is simply not required.
> 
> Anyone with a similar experience, please let me know.
> 
> And by the way, welcome to our silent followers!!!
> 
> Thanks


No Need to add your partner datiels to any passport all good just show them marriage certificate some photos and other evidence of your relation that it.. 

add Name will delay your process..


----------



## Dee-Aus

aarkay said:


> Add me in the list...


Voddy please add me up to the spreadsheet!

Application : 175 SOL Off-shore
ANZSCO: External Auditor - 221213 
LODGEMENT DATE: 9 May 2011 
MEDICALS: NOT YET 
PCC: NOT YET 
CO: NOT YET


----------



## Dee-Aus

JohnAnton said:


> I've read somewhere in this forum someone got reply from his PLE.
> 
> I'm not sure but I think he is a March 21, 2011 applicant.
> 
> The PLE stated the he have been batched for CO allocation.
> 
> 
> Mine is still ABPF but no communication received yet from CO
> 
> 
> Therefore I think its safe to conclude that all March Applicants from March 21 and below has been batched. Your time is not for G1.


CONGRATULATIONS JohnAnton for the CO allocation! I am so happy for you kabayan. Hopefully those who lodged in May aren't too far behind (hopefully before the Christmas holidays!)

I'm new to this forum... may I ask what's a PLE and ABPF?


----------



## sgn051

I just get info that all most all on shore files cleared till August - September 2011 
as most of you know that now as per new point test very less applications Immigration getting so now I believe that from Mid of November 2011 all Onshore team going to assign to off shore application as they don't have much applications from onshore... so all Back log will be cleared quickly.... as per current speed as CO allocation for April 2011 Application I believe before 20 December 2011 around 15 June 2011 Applicant will get CO....

is any one think any other way let me know....

Drags already Get CO who applied on 27/4/2011


----------



## Dee-Aus

JohnAnton said:


> sorry for that misunderstanding.
> 
> our accredited med testing center has ehealth access.
> 
> funny thing is, when they encode my trn number, my details appear but no request for meds appear online.. so they cant use ehealth for me.
> 
> it pains me to know that it will take them 7-10 days to finalize my meds before sending them to sydney. awch!


Hi JohnAnton! How was your medicals? Any advice for us who haven't taken it yet? :clap2:

Oh how sad that you couldn't use ehealth!! Where did you go, St. Luke's or NHS? This is very important info for me as I am from Mindanao and when the time comes that a CO asks me for medicals already, I planned to go to Manila because they're the only ones offering ehealth. But if it turns out that I wouldn't be able to use ehealth anyway, I might as well go to the nearer cities of Cebu or Davao so I'll spend less! 

Did it just take you a short time to book your appointment? I assume the medical exam itself took you less than a day so I can plan for the same thing (travel accommodations, gah!). I'll have my husband and daughter with me, though. :confused2:


----------



## JohnAnton

Hi guys,

175 applicants are lodged at GSM adelaide right?

or is it sydney?


----------



## JohnAnton

Dee-Aus said:


> CONGRATULATIONS JohnAnton for the CO allocation! I am so happy for you kabayan. Hopefully those who lodged in May aren't too far behind (hopefully before the Christmas holidays!)
> 
> I'm new to this forum... may I ask what's a PLE and ABPF?


Hi,

PLE mean post lodgement iquiry

and ABPF is application being processed further


----------



## JohnAnton

Dee-Aus said:


> Hi JohnAnton! How was your medicals? Any advice for us who haven't taken it yet? :clap2:
> 
> Oh how sad that you couldn't use ehealth!! Where did you go, St. Luke's or NHS? This is very important info for me as I am from Mindanao and when the time comes that a CO asks me for medicals already, I planned to go to Manila because they're the only ones offering ehealth. But if it turns out that I wouldn't be able to use ehealth anyway, I might as well go to the nearer cities of Cebu or Davao so I'll spend less!
> 
> Did it just take you a short time to book your appointment? I assume the medical exam itself took you less than a day so I can plan for the same thing (travel accommodations, gah!). I'll have my husband and daughter with me, though. :confused2:


E-health is available at St. Luke's. E-health is programmed by DIAC itself. I was one of the unlucky ones who were requested medicals but is not reflected in the E-health system.

We were at the medical facility at 7:30am and we finished at 5:30pm. It can be finished much shorter but there were a lot of idle waiting time


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 175 applicants are lodged at GSM adelaide right?
> 
> or is it sydney?


175 application ( I think all offshore applications) are processed in Adelaide ..


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> E-health is available at St. Luke's. E-health is programmed by DIAC itself. I was one of the unlucky ones who were requested medicals but is not reflected in the E-health system.
> 
> We were at the medical facility at 7:30am and we finished at 5:30pm. It can be finished much shorter but there were a lot of idle waiting time


What??? 10 hours for your medical examination?


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> 175 application ( I think all offshore applications) are processed in Adelaide ..


That's also what I've read in the forums. just want to confirm as I've written adelaide on the lodgement place on the med forms.


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> What??? 10 hours for your medical examination?


yup. we were tired by the end of the day. too many people taking med exams not only for australian travel but also for those for canada, New Zealand and the US.


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> yup. we were tired by the end of the day. too many people taking med exams not only for australian travel but also for those for canada, New Zealand and the US.


We went to the health center in Perth and it took us less than one hour to finish all our tests and we were out of that place. We actually went an hour before our actual appointment time and it was deserted. you must be super tired by spending the whole day.


----------



## sgn051

JohnAnton said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 175 applicants are lodged at GSM adelaide right?
> 
> or is it sydney?


Yes Adelaide... but why you asking?? for Medical sending... I believe all off shore if E-Health not done then they Drs have to send medical documents and forms to Sydney HOC and if E-Health there then they will get electronically 

so if by mistake you write Sydney still they will get you medical as i heard that your Medical link with your Passport number


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> Yes Adelaide... but why you asking??


If you take your medicals outside Australia, it gets sent to Sydney health operations center for further processing.


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> We went to the health center in Perth and it took us less than one hour to finish all our tests and we were out of that place. We actually went an hour before our actual appointment time and it was deserted. you must be super tired by spending the whole day.


we were indeed tired.

we woke up at 4:00am for the meds.

By 5:00am, we were already on the road to travel 90-100kms to reach the nearest
accredited medical facility. very little vehicle traffic at those hours and we reached the clinic at 730am. We were early but we got number 9 at the service ticket. At 5pm we can still see the number 1 person waiting for his name to be called.

I always thought the meds are the finishing touches for visa grant. But it turned out to be very tiresome and fraustrating


----------



## JohnAnton

sgn051 said:


> Yes Adelaide... but why you asking?? for Medical sending... I believe all off shore if E-Health not done then they Drs have to send medical documents and forms to Sydney HOC and if E-Health there then they will get electronically
> 
> so if by mistake you write Sydney still they will get you medical as i heard that your Medical link with your Passport number


yes the clinic sends them to sydney. i was just worried that it should be to adelaide. but it turns out that the clinic was right


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> If you take your medicals outside Australia, it gets sent to Sydney health operations center for further processing.


yes but no matter what you write in medical forms location 
all Medical going in system by Sydney HOC 

as I have experience that by mistake I write two Time Application Done at Sydney but it was Adelaid but still my visa get approved so I want to say write proper city but if you write by mistake wrong still your medical will access by CO


----------



## miltonp

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to share with all of you that today we received our grant letter.

This is my timeline:

Application date for 175 visa -- 10th Nov 2010
Developer Programmer
CO allocation date - Never Showed up / PLE Sent
Grant date - 4 Nov 2011 (Almost a year!)


Australia here we go !!.....

Cheers!


----------



## sgn051

miltonp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share with all of you that today we received our grant letter.
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> Application date for 175 visa -- 10th Nov 2010
> Developer Programmer
> CO allocation date - Never Showed up / PLE Sent
> Grant date - 4 Nov 2011 (Almost a year!)
> 
> 
> Australia here we go !!.....
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulation :clap2:


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> yes but no matter what you write in medical forms location
> all Medical going in system by Sydney HOC
> 
> as I have experience that by mistake I write two Time Application Done at Sydney but it was Adelaid but still my visa get approved so I want to say write proper city but if you write by mistake wrong still your medical will access by CO


you are right. Just a concern you know. How long do you reckon it will take for the medicals to reflect in the website. Mine had ehealth as you might know.


----------



## raktim

miltonp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share with all of you that today we received our grant letter.
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> Application date for 175 visa -- 10th Nov 2010
> Developer Programmer
> CO allocation date - Never Showed up / PLE Sent
> Grant date - 4 Nov 2011 (Almost a year!)
> 
> 
> Australia here we go !!.....
> 
> Cheers!


Felicitaciones y celebraciones!...(Congratulations and Celebrations):clap2:arty:


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> you are right. Just a concern you know. How long do you reckon it will take for the medicals to reflect in the website. Mine had ehealth as you might know.


My one finish with in 2 weeks one time and one time in 3 weeks... as I done Medical with in Australia most of time but in your case I believe 3-4 weeks... ... as E-health who know ... may be 2 weeks...


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> My one finish with in 2 weeks one time and one time in 3 weeks... as I done Medical with in Australia most of time but in your case I believe 3-4 weeks... ... as E-health who know ... may be 2 weeks...


oh ok.. hopefully.. thanks


----------



## Achilles

miltonp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share with all of you that today we received our grant letter.
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> Application date for 175 visa -- 10th Nov 2010
> Developer Programmer
> CO allocation date - Never Showed up / PLE Sent
> Grant date - 4 Nov 2011 (Almost a year!)
> 
> 
> Australia here we go !!.....
> 
> Cheers!


oh Vow!!! Congratulations miltonp.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## voddy

miltonp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share with all of you that today we received our grant letter.
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> Application date for 175 visa -- 10th Nov 2010
> Developer Programmer
> CO allocation date - Never Showed up / PLE Sent
> Grant date - 4 Nov 2011 (Almost a year!)
> 
> 
> Australia here we go !!.....
> 
> Cheers!


congratulations!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## aimz

Hi! how much did you spend each on your medicals? So I can have an idea.. thanks a lot!


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi All

Today I spoke with Ehealth center people... We have 2 centers... strangly both have given 2 different views...

one said that you need to convert 160 and 26 to 500 and 501 forms if it is online. If not you need to send it through courier... I was stunned to listen this... I think she is talking about the situation when medicals are not requested by CO... In my case CO didn't mention in email but in online status "Requested" is mentioned and when I download the form 160 and 26 from the links from my online status... My TRN number, passport, name, DOB are already filled. will that be enough?

the other one said normal process and she agreed to do medicals on Sunday... Usually saturday's and sunday's will be holiday for such kind of medicals...

So whom can I believe
Dont know why I always face awkward problems...

God must be playing... 

G1


----------



## aimz

JohnAnton said:


> E-health is available at St. Luke's. E-health is programmed by DIAC itself. I was one of the unlucky ones who were requested medicals but is not reflected in the E-health system.
> 
> We were at the medical facility at 7:30am and we finished at 5:30pm. It can be finished much shorter but there were a lot of idle waiting time


Hi! how much did you spend each on your medicals? So I can have an idea.. thanks a lot!


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today I spoke with Ehealth center people... We have 2 centers... strangly both have given 2 different views...
> 
> one said that you need to convert 160 and 26 to 500 and 501 forms if it is online. If not you need to send it through courier... I was stunned to listen this... I think she is talking about the situation when medicals are not requested by CO... In my case CO didn't mention in email but in online status "Requested" is mentioned and when I download the form 160 and 26 from the links from my online status... My TRN number, passport, name, DOB are already filled. will that be enough?
> 
> the other one said normal process and she agreed to do medicals on Sunday... Usually saturday's and sunday's will be holiday for such kind of medicals...
> 
> So whom can I believe
> Dont know why I always face awkward problems...
> 
> God must be playing...
> 
> G1



I doubt the first one.. I would not do that. 

Also, I remember, i did my medicals for my 457 on a Saturday. Yes, if you print your forms, your passport number, TRN, DOB will be present in all the pages (footer section). 

If the medical center is open on saturday's and sunday's, it's not unusual in our country.


----------



## JohnAnton

aimz said:


> Hi! how much did you spend each on your medicals? So I can have an idea.. thanks a lot!


3900 Php for e-health

3400 for regular and you need to chip in an extra 2500 for the courier


----------



## tare

some one plz update my visa grant date.its 24 oct 2011


----------



## itskamran

tare said:


> some one plz update my visa grant date.its 24 oct 2011


Please share your timelines


----------



## voddy

tare said:


> some one plz update my visa grant date.its 24 oct 2011


done!


----------



## Dee-Aus

voddy said:


> done!


Voddy please add me up to the spreadsheet! 

Application : 175 SOL Off-shore
Paper/online: Online
ANZSCO: External Auditor - 221213
LODGEMENT DATE: 9 May 2011
MEDICALS: NOT YET
PCC: NOT YET
CO: NOT YET 
Agent: NO


----------



## voddy

Dee-Aus said:


> Voddy please add me up to the spreadsheet!
> 
> Application : 175 SOL Off-shore
> Paper/online: Online
> ANZSCO: External Auditor - 221213
> LODGEMENT DATE: 9 May 2011
> MEDICALS: NOT YET
> PCC: NOT YET
> CO: NOT YET
> Agent: NO


Added..


----------



## Achilles

Well, its been an interesting week. Hope the next update from DIAC is going cheer up each and everyone in this thread. Have a good weekend.


----------



## rg1prasad

well can I mail to my CO regarding the documents he asked for... I am using agent.. till now my agent is sending all documents... Can I send mail from my personal ID? 

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> well can I mail to my CO regarding the documents he asked for... I am using agent.. till now my agent is sending all documents... Can I send mail from my personal ID?
> 
> G1


I dont think its a good idea to talk to CO directly. You should course it through your agent.


----------



## raktim

rg1prasad said:


> well can I mail to my CO regarding the documents he asked for... I am using agent.. till now my agent is sending all documents... Can I send mail from my personal ID?
> 
> G1


Have them sent through the agent. Was reading on the forum that the COs only refer to the email address registered. Other email addresses are discarded if it does not meet the one in their database.
Sit on the agent's head and have him/her upload it immediately if that's a concern.

Cheers!


----------



## MaddyOZ

rg1prasad said:


> well can I mail to my CO regarding the documents he asked for... I am using agent.. till now my agent is sending all documents... Can I send mail from my personal ID?
> 
> G1


Your signature timeline shows you logged 176 is March and CO got assigned only in Nov ?

Is this because you changed from 175 to 176? Or for 176 application it took so long?

Cheers.


----------



## pratap

guy22 said:


> Grats!! Oh Gosh your update made me so happy, another Aprial applicant :clap2::clap2::clap2:


find below my visa applicationdetails

Applied: 01-jun-2011
Trade/Profession: Software Engineer (261313 )
Visa Type: 175
SOL: Yes
Medicals: yes
Police Check: yes
CO Assigned: Not yet

Currently in Australia on a 457. 

Can you please let me know if you have any details for june applicant.

Regards,
Pratap


----------



## rg1prasad

MaddyOZ said:


> Your signature timeline shows you logged 176 is March and CO got assigned only in Nov ?
> 
> Is this because you changed from 175 to 176? Or for 176 application it took so long?
> 
> Cheers.


No I am 176 applicant from starting... Its a Family sponsorship visa...

G1


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> well can I mail to my CO regarding the documents he asked for... I am using agent.. till now my agent is sending all documents... Can I send mail from my personal ID?
> 
> G1


NO. Emails should be sent only to team id's from your registered id. anything else will not be actioned.


----------



## Achilles

pratap said:


> find below my visa applicationdetails
> 
> Applied: 01-jun-2011
> Trade/Profession: Software Engineer (261313 )
> Visa Type: 175
> SOL: Yes
> Medicals: yes
> Police Check: yes
> CO Assigned: Not yet
> 
> Currently in Australia on a 457.
> 
> Can you please let me know if you have any details for june applicant.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratap


welcome to the thread mate


----------



## MaddyOZ

rg1prasad said:


> No I am 176 applicant from starting... Its a Family sponsorship visa...
> 
> G1


ohh okay... All the best and Good Luck.


----------



## rg1prasad

MaddyOZ said:


> ohh okay... All the best and Good Luck.


Thank you Maddy...


----------



## RakeshPatel

Welcome Pratap,

Please fill your details on following link.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

it will be updated in following sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thanks
RakeshPatel



pratap said:


> find below my visa applicationdetails
> 
> Applied: 01-jun-2011
> Trade/Profession: Software Engineer (261313 )
> Visa Type: 175
> SOL: Yes
> Medicals: yes
> Police Check: yes
> CO Assigned: Not yet
> 
> Currently in Australia on a 457.
> 
> Can you please let me know if you have any details for june applicant.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratap


----------



## Striker

This week myself and two of my friends got CO as well as Pre grant for UC 175
My friends were March 2011 applicants and mine was April 2011. All the documents were front loaded.

My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum who provided vital inputs to me during various stages of the application.I will share inputs soon in this forum so that new members will bet benefitted just the way i got benefitted in the last 1 year.


----------



## aimz

JohnAnton said:


> 3900 Php for e-health
> 
> 3400 for regular and you need to chip in an extra 2500 for the courier


thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## sachinmathias

Just wanted to share that atlast I managed to get my Malaysia PCC. After lot of request mails and follow-ups, it took 41 days for the Malaysia authorities to issue the PCC. Man, it was a real big task. All documents are now uploaded, awaiting for my CO to give his final verdict on my application. Fingers crossed.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## Artemisa

Rg1prasad, 

My meds were kind of confusing too. 

The secretary gave me the wrong price, she wasn't sure which address in Sydney she would send the docs, she didn't know the post was on strike (actually, she had informed me that the meds were send by courier, and in the last minutes there we've found out we should pay more to send it by courier). 

The doctor didn't have a weighing-machine, the clinic exam was SUPER fast, but we waited a lot. It was difficult to pay, to get a certificate of attendance. 

It took about 2 hours (there were four of us ) in a tiny office with two kids messing around. But this clinic made some mistakes with other people too: once they forgot to send HIV results...


----------



## botero82

miltonp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share with all of you that today we received our grant letter.
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> Application date for 175 visa -- 10th Nov 2010
> Developer Programmer
> CO allocation date - Never Showed up / PLE Sent
> Grant date - 4 Nov 2011 (Almost a year!)
> 
> 
> Australia here we go !!.....
> 
> Cheers!


Finally Milton the long wait is over, I'm really happy for you. 

Congratulations


----------



## Achilles

Striker said:


> This week myself and two of my friends got CO as well as Pre grant for UC 175
> My friends were March 2011 applicants and mine was April 2011. All the documents were front loaded.
> 
> My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum who provided vital inputs to me during various stages of the application.I will share inputs soon in this forum so that new members will bet benefitted just the way i got benefitted in the last 1 year.


Congratulations and good on you mate.. Indeed this thread is proving to be very helpful for many people .. Each and everyone's contribution is going to help more and more people..


----------



## botero82

Striker said:


> This week myself and two of my friends got CO as well as Pre grant for UC 175
> My friends were March 2011 applicants and mine was April 2011. All the documents were front loaded.
> 
> My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum who provided vital inputs to me during various stages of the application.I will share inputs soon in this forum so that new members will bet benefitted just the way i got benefitted in the last 1 year.


Congrats!


----------



## juaning

congrats!


----------



## suryabe2

Hi all,
I have a question in my PCC, while booking appointment for PCC I've given the marital status as single for myself and my wife...thinking that if I mention married then it might trigger another long process of adding spouse details to the passport.
Now am worried whether our marital status details might also be mentioned in our PCC. Can someone please explain me how PCC will look, am mainly concerned with the content of PCC.

My wife will be travelling out of The country in another month,which was main reason I did all these stupid things. 

Can someone who got PCC recently,please clarify my doubt?

Thank you

Sent from my LT15i using Expat Forum


----------



## sgn051

suryabe2 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question in my PCC, while booking appointment for PCC I've given the marital status as single for myself and my wife...thinking that if I mention married then it might trigger another long process of adding spouse details to the passport.
> Now am worried whether our marital status details might also be mentioned in our PCC. Can someone please explain me how PCC will look, am mainly concerned with the content of PCC.
> 
> My wife will be travelling out of The country in another month,which was main reason I did all these stupid things.
> 
> Can someone who got PCC recently,please clarify my doubt?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using Expat Forum


In PCC they only look that you are good person... can't they married... lol :d

Jocking.. 

But I am confuse... did you applied both individual files of 175 or one file for both one is main applicant and another is as secondary...

As I am confuse... if one file with main applicant with secondary applicant ... then why you worried for married status...


----------



## sgn051

suryabe2 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question in my PCC, while booking appointment for PCC I've given the marital status as single for myself and my wife...thinking that if I mention married then it might trigger another long process of adding spouse details to the passport.
> Now am worried whether our marital status details might also be mentioned in our PCC. Can someone please explain me how PCC will look, am mainly concerned with the content of PCC.
> 
> My wife will be travelling out of The country in another month,which was main reason I did all these stupid things.
> 
> Can someone who got PCC recently,please clarify my doubt?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using Expat Forum


sorry i get it about issue of *"adding spouse details to the passport"*

do not take that serious as if your partner details are not in passport still you will get VISA as I have seen more then 5 application who do not have partner details in Passport still get VISA as they just need is relationship evidence only ... not just names in passport... I am 200% sure... as one of my friend as well call Immigration and cross check as well last year.

so sit back and relax ( I know hard to do but you dont have choice lol )...


----------



## Dee-Aus

JohnAnton said:


> 3900 Php for e-health
> 
> 3400 for regular and you need to chip in an extra 2500 for the courier


Hi JohnAnton,

This is at St. Luke's in Ermita, right? Did you need to book an appointment first before going over there?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> sorry i get it about issue of *"adding spouse details to the passport"*
> 
> do not take that serious as if your partner details are not in passport still you will get VISA as I have seen more then 5 application who do not have partner details in Passport still get VISA as they just need is relationship evidence only ... not just names in passport... I am 200% sure... as one of my friend as well call Immigration and cross check as well last year.
> 
> so sit back and relax ( I know hard to do but you dont have choice lol )...


My partner details are not in my passport..and i never ever thought of adding her details to it


----------



## JohnAnton

Dee-Aus said:


> Hi JohnAnton,
> 
> This is at St. Luke's in Ermita, right? Did you need to book an appointment first before going over there?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


its a first come first serve basis. no need for appointment.

i suggest you come there at 7am. check their official website for things that you should be bringing with you.


----------



## suryabe2

sgn051 said:


> sorry i get it about issue of *"adding spouse details to the passport"*
> 
> do not take that serious as if your partner details are not in passport still you will get VISA as I have seen more then 5 application who do not have partner details in Passport still get VISA as they just need is relationship evidence only ... not just names in passport... I am 200% sure... as one of my friend as well call Immigration and cross check as well last year.
> 
> so sit back and relax ( I know hard to do but you dont have choice lol )...


Hi Sgn,

Thanks for the reply. My main concern is whether my PCC content will state me as single or married. If it is no where going to be mentioned in my PCC... then no problem. 

If the PCC content explicitly states myself as Single... then there I'll be in trouble ryt?. 

Thanks,
Suriya


----------



## suryabe2

Achilles said:


> My partner details are not in my passport..and i never ever thought of adding her details to it


Thanks for the reply Achilles... but while applying for the PCC did you mention about yourself as Single or Married???.

Also did tht marital status got displayed/shown in the PCC?. 

Please clarify me.

Thanks,
Suriya


----------



## Achilles

suryabe2 said:


> Hi Sgn,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My main concern is whether my PCC content will state me as single or married. If it is no where going to be mentioned in my PCC... then no problem.
> 
> If the PCC content explicitly states myself as Single... then there I'll be in trouble ryt?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suriya


No PCC doesn't mention anything about the marital status. You are not in any trouble


----------



## suryabe2

Achilles said:


> No PCC doesn't mention anything about the marital status. You are not in any trouble


Thats great....... thanks mate...


----------



## JohnAnton

The wait is killing me :yell:


----------



## ibarry

Hi, just wondering how do you know that the the medical need to be sent in sydney.mine have been sent to adelaide and according to the tracking num, it has been deleivered since the 21st OCT. Am still waiting for my grant.i sent a mail to my CO last week and seem they are confused. I asked if they have received my medical document and i was replied with some questions as follows,
What is the tracking num of thr courier and company name?
Name of all person's medical test results in the courier?
which address it was sent?

i replaide them and still no answers from them.i replied them with those info since last thursday.
Am a bit confuse as did the clinic sent the document to right address. I asked them and they told me there are some who send in adelaide and some in sydney. I asked them to which address they thinked i need to send mine and they told me its up to me.i insisted and they still replied me with same answer as if they dont want to take the responsibilty in case theres something wrong.
can anyone clear me on this?


----------



## han solo

hello to all hopefuls here. a newbie here.

sharing my details after many weeks of monitoring this thread of DIAC updates.

IELTS (8) - May 2011
ACS result (3yrs) - June 2011
175 online (software eng) - 9 June 2011

like some june applicants here, i am hoping for a speedy CO allocation.

pray, hope and don't worry. good luck!


----------



## JohnAnton

ibarry said:


> Hi, just wondering how do you know that the the medical need to be sent in sydney.mine have been sent to adelaide and according to the tracking num, it has been deleivered since the 21st OCT. Am still waiting for my grant.i sent a mail to my CO last week and seem they are confused. I asked if they have received my medical document and i was replied with some questions as follows,
> What is the tracking num of thr courier and company name?
> Name of all person's medical test results in the courier?
> which address it was sent?
> 
> i replaide them and still no answers from them.i replied them with those info since last thursday.
> Am a bit confuse as did the clinic sent the document to right address. I asked them and they told me there are some who send in adelaide and some in sydney. I asked them to which address they thinked i need to send mine and they told me its up to me.i insisted and they still replied me with same answer as if they dont want to take the responsibilty in case theres something wrong.
> can anyone clear me on this?



I also got confused where to send the meds. I thought they should send it to adelaide since its there were 175 applicants are lodged but the clinic sent it to Sydney. But the clinic has been doing meds for australian migration for years and they always send them to sydney. My agent also told me that meds are sent to sydney since the health office is in sydney. Artemisa also confirmed that meds are sent to sydney.

You should try raising another PLE and always include the tracking number in your query. If your meds got lost at worse, you might propose re-doing them to your CO. This is just my opinion. Lets wait for others to share theirs


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> The wait is killing me :yell:


It does.. doesn't it? I've a bucket list to clear and hopefully by the time I clear them, I'll get the grant.. but the good thing is we are done with whatever that needs to be from our side..


----------



## Achilles

ibarry said:


> Hi, just wondering how do you know that the the medical need to be sent in sydney.mine have been sent to adelaide and according to the tracking num, it has been deleivered since the 21st OCT. Am still waiting for my grant.i sent a mail to my CO last week and seem they are confused. I asked if they have received my medical document and i was replied with some questions as follows,
> What is the tracking num of thr courier and company name?
> Name of all person's medical test results in the courier?
> which address it was sent?
> 
> i replaide them and still no answers from them.i replied them with those info since last thursday.
> Am a bit confuse as did the clinic sent the document to right address. I asked them and they told me there are some who send in adelaide and some in sydney. I asked them to which address they thinked i need to send mine and they told me its up to me.i insisted and they still replied me with same answer as if they dont want to take the responsibilty in case theres something wrong.
> can anyone clear me on this?


The medicals will take max 4 weeks before it gets finalised and reflected in the system. My medical reports were sent to Adelaide processing center(we did it in Australia, ehealth). medicals from outside are sent to sydney HOC, where it will get processed further. But sending to Adelaide doesn't mean that it will get lost. Ask your CO about this and wait for them to get back to you. Its just a matter of time and there wont be any need to redo them..


----------



## Achilles

han solo said:


> hello to all hopefuls here. a newbie here.
> 
> sharing my details after many weeks of monitoring this thread of DIAC updates.
> 
> IELTS (8) - May 2011
> ACS result (3yrs) - June 2011
> 175 online (software eng) - 9 June 2011
> 
> like some june applicants here, i am hoping for a speedy CO allocation.
> 
> pray, hope and don't worry. good luck!


Welcome to the thread han solo...


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> It does.. doesn't it? I've a bucket list to clear and hopefully by the time I clear them, I'll get the grant.. but the good thing is we are done with whatever that needs to be from our side..


I've already sold my car about a week ago.

It's just hard to make decisions when we are not sure when the visa will be granted.

visa grants is near but somehow still seems far


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi Guys

well I did my medicals today...

but I am facing different problems..... may be problems like me.... but good time is that i am just cracking everytime...

The clinic tried to send the documents but could find the provision to upload the documents only for me but not for my spouse

So dont know how to crack it... did anyone faced such situation?

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi Guys

well I did my medicals today...

but I am facing different problems..... may be problems like me.... but good time is that i am just cracking everytime...

The clinic tried to send the documents but could find the provision to upload the documents only for me but not for my spouse

So dont know how to crack it... did anyone faced such situation?

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> well I did my medicals today...
> 
> but I am facing different problems..... may be problems like me.... but good time is that i am just cracking everytime...
> 
> The clinic tried to send the documents but could find the provision to upload the documents only for me but not for my spouse
> 
> So dont know how to crack it... did anyone faced such situation?
> 
> G1


you mean uploading using e-health right?

me and my wife both of us cannot upload docs online. the only option left is to do it manually by courier


----------



## rush2syed

JohnAnton said:


> you mean uploading using e-health right?
> 
> me and my wife both of us cannot upload docs online. the only option left is to do it manually by courier


Hi rg1prasad,
There was some problem with e-health, when I had done my medicals, as well. The hospital had mentioned that they were not able to able upload the x-ray soft copy bla bla.. and therefore, although, the clinic where I took up my medicals was e-health enabled, I ended up sending my medicals reports by courier - the manual method.

I took up medicals from Apollo hospitals, Chennai. The handling was quite professional, and the reports were couriered through DHL which reached Sydney HOC in 2 days. Eventually, medicals were finalized in around 4 weeks.

You may take a cue from my case, and since you too are facing some problems with e-health, send them across by courier. and god willing, they should be referred and finalized without much delay.

Cheers.


----------



## Artemisa

rush2syed said:


> Hi rg1prasad,
> There was some problem with e-health, when I had done my medicals, as well. The hospital had mentioned that they were not able to able upload the x-ray soft copy bla bla.. and therefore, although, the clinic where I took up my medicals was e-health enabled, I ended up sending my medicals reports by courier - the manual method.
> 
> I took up medicals from Apollo hospitals, Chennai. The handling was quite professional, and the reports were couriered through DHL which reached Sydney HOC in 2 days. Eventually, medicals were finalized in around 4 weeks.
> 
> You may take a cue from my case, and since you too are facing some problems with e-health, send them across by courier. and god willing, they should be referred and finalized without much delay.
> 
> Cheers.


I guess e-health is not so reliable at the moment...


----------



## h2c357

han solo said:


> hello to all hopefuls here. a newbie here.
> 
> sharing my details after many weeks of monitoring this thread of DIAC updates.
> 
> IELTS (8) - May 2011
> ACS result (3yrs) - June 2011
> 175 online (software eng) - 9 June 2011
> 
> like some june applicants here, i am hoping for a speedy CO allocation.
> 
> pray, hope and don't worry. good luck!


How's Chewy doing Han?


----------



## sachinmathias

Yippppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I woke up this morning to check my status..aannnddd I notice my status approved. I got a VISA GRANT ...atlast my dream come true. 

Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience, frustration, excitement and also the support you have given to each other. It did help me a lot a very big way.

I will be heading to Sydney sometime early next year.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## sachinmathias

sachinmathias said:


> Yippppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I woke up this morning to check my status..aannnddd I notice my status approved. I got a VISA GRANT ...atlast my dream come true.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience, frustration, excitement and also the support you have given to each other. It did help me a lot a very big way.
> 
> I will be heading to Sydney sometime early next year.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


In the excitement I missed to wish you guys. 

All the best who are still awaiting for their CO and Grant. I wish and pray for you guys for your dream to come true.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## deeptss

sachinmathias said:


> In the excitement I missed to wish you guys.
> 
> All the best who are still awaiting for their CO and Grant. I wish and pray for you guys for your dream to come true.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin



Congrats Sachin ..  

Hope we all will get CO before christmas  

Enjoy


----------



## Achilles

sachinmathias said:


> Yippppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I woke up this morning to check my status..aannnddd I notice my status approved. I got a VISA GRANT ...atlast my dream come true.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience, frustration, excitement and also the support you have given to each other. It did help me a lot a very big way.
> 
> I will be heading to Sydney sometime early next year.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Congratulations sachin... :clap2::clap2: all the best for your future.. This is a great news and an excellent start to the week..


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> well I did my medicals today...
> 
> but I am facing different problems..... may be problems like me.... but good time is that i am just cracking everytime...
> 
> The clinic tried to send the documents but could find the provision to upload the documents only for me but not for my spouse
> 
> So dont know how to crack it... did anyone faced such situation?
> 
> G1


Could that be because you added your wife later in your application ?? if I remember correctly


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> well I did my medicals today...
> 
> but I am facing different problems..... may be problems like me.... but good time is that i am just cracking everytime...
> 
> The clinic tried to send the documents but could find the provision to upload the documents only for me but not for my spouse
> 
> So dont know how to crack it... did anyone faced such situation?
> 
> G1


if not way to update ask them to process OLD way to post all to SYDNEY HOC... 

and when system work try to upload... do not wait..


----------



## sachinmathias

thejumpingkoala said:


> Congratulations Sachin! That's amazing news!
> Check out my site (in my signature) for some tips for when you move to Sydney
> Cheers and all the best!


Hi thejumpingkoala (finding it awkward to address a human with such a name  )

Thanks for the good wishes! I read through your site, and I should say it is going to be of great help to me. You have really done a good job in providing every detail. I will recommend your sites to my friends moving to Oz.

Thanks once again.

Cheers
Sachin


----------



## ToOZ

*no DIAC updates yet *

no DIAC updates yet


----------



## JohnAnton

congratz sachin


----------



## rg1prasad

sachinmathias said:


> Yippppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I woke up this morning to check my status..aannnddd I notice my status approved. I got a VISA GRANT ...atlast my dream come true.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience, frustration, excitement and also the support you have given to each other. It did help me a lot a very big way.
> 
> I will be heading to Sydney sometime early next year.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Congrats Sachin.... Who will reject the man with the name Sachin....

All the very best for the life in australia...

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

rush2syed said:


> Hi rg1prasad,
> There was some problem with e-health, when I had done my medicals, as well. The hospital had mentioned that they were not able to able upload the x-ray soft copy bla bla.. and therefore, although, the clinic where I took up my medicals was e-health enabled, I ended up sending my medicals reports by courier - the manual method.
> 
> I took up medicals from Apollo hospitals, Chennai. The handling was quite professional, and the reports were couriered through DHL which reached Sydney HOC in 2 days. Eventually, medicals were finalized in around 4 weeks.
> 
> You may take a cue from my case, and since you too are facing some problems with e-health, send them across by courier. and god willing, they should be referred and finalized without much delay.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you Rush2syed. I will also wait for my agent to suggest anything... 

G1


----------



## botero82

sachinmathias said:


> Yippppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I woke up this morning to check my status..aannnddd I notice my status approved. I got a VISA GRANT ...atlast my dream come true.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience, frustration, excitement and also the support you have given to each other. It did help me a lot a very big way.
> 
> I will be heading to Sydney sometime early next year.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


Congrats Sachin, what a great news!. 

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> Could that be because you added your wife later in your application ?? if I remember correctly


Yah you very true... My wife was added to application lill later after the application is lodged but I feel that her form 80 was not submitted till now. That might be the reason for not being displayed in the doctor's website.

but clinic guys accepted to wait till wednesday... I heard it is quicker if we send reports by e-health. So I thought of asking my agent to write to CO addressing the problem. If the problem cannot be resolved then wednesday we will send it through courier.

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

e-health is 100% applied in some countries. but majority of countries seems like is a matter of luck for the applicants.


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> Yah you very true... My wife was added to application lill later after the application is lodged but I feel that her form 80 was not submitted till now. That might be the reason for not being displayed in the doctor's website.
> 
> but clinic guys accepted to wait till wednesday... I heard it is quicker if we send reports by e-health. So I thought of asking my agent to write to CO addressing the problem. If the problem cannot be resolved then wednesday we will send it through courier.
> 
> G1


It takes only a couple of days even if you send it through post. I remember our medicals for 457 reached Sydney HOC in 2 working days via Blue dart courier.


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> It takes only a couple of days even if you send it through post. I remember our medicals for 457 reached Sydney HOC in 2 working days via Blue dart courier.


Yah it might take 2 days delay but from then to upload to the system... it might take much longer as said by few in the forum....

I will wait till wednesday... if it is not working then will send it through courier....

Its a matter of phone call and I have already paid for courier... 

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Yah it might take 2 days delay but from then to upload to the system... it might take much longer as said by few in the forum....
> 
> I will wait till wednesday... if it is not working then will send it through courier....
> 
> Its a matter of phone call and I have already paid for courier...
> 
> G1


i gues we are both unlucky with the meds.


----------



## Achilles

rg1prasad said:


> Yah it might take 2 days delay but from then to upload to the system... it might take much longer as said by few in the forum....
> 
> I will wait till wednesday... if it is not working then will send it through courier....
> 
> Its a matter of phone call and I have already paid for courier...
> 
> G1


that's cool. I'm yet to see an update in the system about our medicals. It's only 4 days though but I am wondering and waiting to see what difference ehealth system makes..


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> i gues we are both unlucky with the meds.


Don't be too hard on yourself mate.. its just the way things work.


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> i gues we are both unlucky with the meds.


May E-health ditched us... but we will never stop trying... we are strong...

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> May E-health ditched us... but we will never stop trying... we are strong...
> 
> G1


Yeah. It's very frustrating as the wait will be longer. no choice but move on.


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> e-health is 100% applied in some countries. but majority of countries seems like is a matter of luck for the applicants.


I don't think it even works 100% in Australia, I've got my medicals completed & sent on 27 Oct and Wife's on 4 Nov but neither our online status updated nor heard any via email yet.

And agent has sent medical update to the CO already.


----------



## deeptss

rajeshv said:


> I don't think it even works 100% in Australia, I've got my medicals completed & sent on 27 Oct and Wife's on 4 Nov but neither our online status updated nor heard any via email yet.
> 
> And agent has sent medical update to the CO already.



I think in australia .. Medibank solutions will update it in their website and we have to update with the reference number. 

Once co is allocated .. he will check it online .. 

This is upto my knowledge


----------



## Achilles

deeptss said:


> I think in australia .. Medibank solutions will update it in their website and we have to update with the reference number.
> 
> Once co is allocated .. he will check it online ..
> 
> This is upto my knowledge


What reference number ? Is that the one we get from medibank when we book appointment?


----------



## deeptss

Achilles said:


> What reference number ? Is that the one we get from medibank when we book appointment?



yes .. you have to send that number to DIAC .. 

No need to send the ones which you receive in mail .. we are not supposed to send any hard copies when we did the meds in australia


----------



## JohnAnton

if you sent meds by courier, dont forget to send a copy of the Official Receipts and Tracking number to the Agent/CO


----------



## Auriko1976

Why still quite ????/ 

DIAC FORGOT TO UP THE SYSTEM FOR UPDATING DATE LINE ??????

Hope to see 1 March or ...

Even better to be 1 April..


hahahhaa...just wish .....


Cheers,
Auriko


----------



## Achilles

deeptss said:


> yes .. you have to send that number to DIAC ..
> 
> No need to send the ones which you receive in mail .. we are not supposed to send any hard copies when we did the meds in australia


I've the numbers with me. But I haven't received anything (hard copies) from the medical center yet. However I did upload the receipts for the medical (which had the reference number in it, I believe) and let my CO know of it.


----------



## Achilles

Auriko1976 said:


> Why still quite ????/
> 
> DIAC FORGOT TO UP THE SYSTEM FOR UPDATING DATE LINE ??????
> 
> Hope to see 1 March or ...
> 
> Even better to be 1 April..
> 
> 
> hahahhaa...just wish .....
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Auriko


I am waiting for that too.. and I expect it to somewhere between March 1 and April 1.. lets hope for the best...


----------



## deeptss

Achilles said:


> I've the numbers with me. But I haven't received anything (hard copies) from the medical center yet. However I did upload the receipts for the medical (which had the reference number in it, I believe) and let my CO know of it.



Thats it right .. The co will check the medicals online .. 

you will get your meds in week's time .. Keep them with you ..


----------



## rajeshv

deeptss said:


> yes .. you have to send that number to DIAC ..
> 
> No need to send the ones which you receive in mail .. we are not supposed to send any hard copies when we did the meds in australia


They are all done ages ago, I get the feeling this e-system is lot crappier.


----------



## deeptss

rajeshv said:


> They are all done ages ago, I get the feeling this e-system is lot crappier.


Oh is it ..  My agent told this .. i thought it will work exactly the same ..


----------



## rajeshv

deeptss said:


> Oh is it ..  My agent told this .. i thought it will work exactly the same ..


It might have worked for a few in the past. Lately I haven't seen anyone (except from memory 'Artemisa') being given grant with in a week after their medicals done. And I'm sure everyone is so anxious to send out what ever they have from their medical examination to see them being updated online, but none succeeded in the last few weeks. Having said that we are only a few weeks down to see our Grant coming our way. Keep up all.


----------



## Achilles

deeptss said:


> Thats it right .. The co will check the medicals online ..
> 
> you will get your meds in week's time .. Keep them with you ..


So it's more about when your CO is going to check the medical results online and update them in the system . In that case, it doesn't matter whether the results are updated in eHealth system in same day or next day. CO will have a waiting period say a week or two before looking into the system.


----------



## sachinmathias

rg1prasad said:


> Congrats Sachin.... Who will reject the man with the name Sachin....
> 
> All the very best for the life in australia...
> 
> G1


Thanks Prasad! I am very proud to have that name.


----------



## sgn051

sachinmathias said:


> Thanks Prasad! I am very proud to have that name.


Congratulation master sachin 
lol I am proud to have my name but can't find any link with it to share... :clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

we should do something worthwhile to keep the wait short.

i started doing outdoor exercises lately. hope this helps keep my mind off the waiting period


----------



## Auriko1976

Heeehehehee.......
Me too.....

I went for dancing practice for our celebrity show and just try to back off a moment from keep on checking DIAC...

I should give some break myself too...

Ohhhhhhhhh.....really stress......... 


Auriko


----------



## rg1prasad

My guess on next updation would be 26th feb... 

G1


----------



## sgn051

I guess any of March one..


----------



## JohnAnton

my gues March 10


----------



## Auriko1976

My guess......1 Apr 2011


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....................


----------



## guy22

it's out, Feb 28~ well, I am cool with that


----------



## Auriko1976

wow...

it's out....

28 Feb 2011....

I am happy to see that too... any way, every fortnight with monthly up....not bad....
this speed can lead us next update more month and all Jun applicants can hope before Christmas.....


Auriko


----------



## rg1prasad

yah feb 28th

I missed it man.... but not by too much margin...

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> yah feb 28th
> 
> I missed it man.... but not by too much margin...
> 
> G1


does this mean we got CO earlier than most?


----------



## sgn051

JohnAnton said:


> does this mean we got CO earlier than most?


no the date they write that mean all old get CO not after one....

now in one Xls spreadsheet link from here found that user "higgers" application date 1/5/2011 and Get CO 4/11/2011 so they really going fast .. i don't know him/her (user) but if that true then that good :clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> does this mean we got CO earlier than most?


No DIAC will be try to be in safe mode everytime for different reasons ( I too dont know), So they show dates much earlier to the current processing dates...

G1


----------



## aeon

hi i raised PLE to DIAC, the reply came with something like


ATTN: <name of a person i don't know> then the subject of my enquiry...

Could the name be my CO. Btw, I haven't been contacted by my CO. Jan 31 applicant here.


----------



## Achilles

JohnAnton said:


> does this mean we got CO earlier than most?


Some ANZSCO codes are processed/ahead of the other. This update doesn't reflect the actual progress DIAC has made upto date as you know already.


----------



## Achilles

Auriko1976 said:


> wow...
> 
> it's out....
> 
> 28 Feb 2011....
> 
> I am happy to see that too... any way, every fortnight with monthly up....not bad....
> this speed can lead us next update more month and all Jun applicants can hope before Christmas.....
> 
> 
> Auriko


yeah four weeks of applications in two weeks time is not too bad. we potentially have 3 updates before going into Christmas and new year.


----------



## armor

Hi everyone, with the new allocation date posted as 28 Feb, I thought I would join in this thread now as I'm a March applicant... I've been following this thread, and other threads, for a while already and found them pretty helpful in getting answers, especially in filing the most complicated application forms I've ever filled.... and now knowing that there are lots of anxious people waiting for a grant like myself  does help to calm some nerves. 


______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Online Application: 175, Analyst Programmer, 22 March 2011 || Medicals: Yes, PCC: Yes || CO: layball: || Visa Grant: layball:


----------



## immiseeker

aeon said:


> hi i raised PLE to DIAC, the reply came with something like
> 
> 
> ATTN: <name of a person i don't know> then the subject of my enquiry...
> 
> Could the name be my CO. Btw, I haven't been contacted by my CO. Jan 31 applicant here.


Yes it means CO has been assigned.
S/he will contact you if anything would be required. and congratulations.


----------



## Achilles

armor said:


> Hi everyone, with the new allocation date posted as 28 Feb, I thought I would join in this thread now as I'm a March applicant... I've been following this thread, and other threads, for a while already and found them pretty helpful in getting answers, especially in filing the most complicated application forms I've ever filled.... and now knowing that there are lots of anxious people waiting for a grant like myself  does help to calm some nerves.
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Online Application: 175, Analyst Programmer, 22 March 2011 || Medicals: Yes, PCC: Yes || CO: layball: || Visa Grant: layball:


Welcome to the thread Armor..


----------



## raj.sny

Auriko1976 said:


> wow...
> 
> it's out....
> 
> 28 Feb 2011....
> 
> I am happy to see that too... any way, every fortnight with monthly up....not bad....
> this speed can lead us next update more month and all Jun applicants can hope before Christmas.....
> 
> Auriko


I think, June applicants should have CO at least by Jan2012 considering Christmas holidays in Dec and more applicants in June month.


----------



## raj.sny

Auriko1976 said:


> wow...
> 
> it's out....
> 
> 28 Feb 2011....
> 
> I am happy to see that too... any way, every fortnight with monthly up....not bad....
> this speed can lead us next update more month and all Jun applicants can hope before Christmas.....
> 
> Auriko


I think, June applicants should have CO at least by Jan2012 considering Christmas holidays in Dec and more applicants in June month.


----------



## deeptss

:clap2:lane::focus:

 its really going faaaaaaaaaaaast


----------



## jumpjump

sachinmathias said:


> Hi thejumpingkoala (finding it awkward to address a human with such a name  )
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes! I read through your site, and I should say it is going to be of great help to me. You have really done a good job in providing every detail. I will recommend your sites to my friends moving to Oz.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


LOL!!
You're most welcome and glad it'll be of help 
Thanks and all the best with your move down under!


----------



## Maz25

Auriko1976 said:


> wow...
> 
> it's out....
> 
> 28 Feb 2011....
> 
> I am happy to see that too... any way, every fortnight with monthly up....not bad....
> this speed can lead us next update more month and all Jun applicants can hope before Christmas.....
> 
> Auriko


Exciting times ahead....maybe, I'll have CO in the next few weeks since I applied on 17th March. Would be great to have my visa by Christmas!


----------



## Dee-Aus

thejumpingkoala said:


> LOL!!
> You're most welcome and glad it'll be of help
> Thanks and all the best with your move down under!


Hi thejumpingkoala! 

I might be getting ahead of myself here (as I lodged on May yet, still quite far and I have yet to go through the CO, PCCs and medicals), but I want to be prepared as early as possible - so I visited at your website as well. VERY USEFUL! Still going through all of the posts at the moment as they all are very informative. :clap2:

May I give a suggestion? It might be off-topic though as your site is specific to migration tips... since you're already there in Sydney, a lot of prospective migrants are also hungry for the information of actually living in Sydney, how you find it and was it really a good choice to choose Sydney out of all the other cities in Australia. 

Thanks a lot thejumpingkoala, keep it up and all the best! :tongue1:


----------



## armor

Maz25 said:


> Exciting times ahead....maybe, I'll have CO in the next few weeks since I applied on 17th March. Would be great to have my visa by Christmas!


At last month's rate that idac is going, all march applicants including myself would really hope for a big early Christmas gift these 2 weeks! Idac get cracking fast!!


----------



## rajeshv

Guys

I'm seeing these strange dates on the application status page, has anyone seen it like this before?


14/01/1970 Application received - processing commenced Message
24/08/2011 Application being processed further Message
25/06/2013 Application fee received Message


----------



## rajeshv

rajeshv said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm seeing these strange dates on the application status page, has anyone seen it like this before?
> 
> 
> 14/01/1970 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 24/08/2011 Application being processed further Message
> 25/06/2013 Application fee received Message


Crazy, Its now reset back to how it was before. I don't understand.


----------



## han solo

Achilles said:


> Welcome to the thread han solo...


thank you!  this thread is somehow making me on tenterhooks when all along i visualize everything will be fine. oh well, that's the positive energy in me. :amen: 



h2c357 said:


> How's Chewy doing Han?


 in spirit, chewy is alive and loyal as ever, even praying & hoping with me that a CO will be allocated to my application pretty soon. 

may the good force be with us.


----------



## armor

Achilles said:


> Welcome to the thread Armor..


Thanks! Looking forward to more good news from everyone


----------



## deeptss

rajeshv said:


> Crazy, Its now reset back to how it was before. I don't understand.



may be you will get your grant by EOD  hope for the bestttttttttttt


----------



## rajeshv

deeptss said:


> may be you will get your grant by EOD  hope for the bestttttttttttt


I hope so


----------



## han solo

sachinmathias said:


> Yippppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I woke up this morning to check my status..aannnddd I notice my status approved. I got a VISA GRANT ...atlast my dream come true.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Sachin


i hope i can have the same excitement, at least, before x'mas so i can make solid plans for the big move on the 1st Q 2012. but as per DIAC update i have a feeling CO will be on mid-january. 

CONGRATULATIONS! best wishes for OZ life! :clap2:


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm seeing these strange dates on the application status page, has anyone seen it like this before?
> 
> 
> 14/01/1970 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 24/08/2011 Application being processed further Message
> 25/06/2013 Application fee received Message


some activities in ur case... pre-grant possibly


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> some activities in ur case... pre-grant possibly


Not really sure, our medicals haven't yet come up on the system. But now all dates are showing correctly.


----------



## Werns

*When to Apply*

Hi Guys,

Wonder if you guys could help. My degree assessment should be done by December and I was thinking of applying then. But now with DIAC working so fast I don't know if that is a good idea.
You see, I am under contract at my current job until June 2013, so I don't want to do medicals and PCC before June 2012 or else my entry date will expire before I can make the move. At the current rate, if I apply at the end of December, I might have a CO by March or April. And once you have a CO they usually ask for medicals and PCC and give 28 days.

So, should I rather wait a bit, or is there some way to let them know of your situation?


----------



## guy22

Werns said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wonder if you guys could help. My degree assessment should be done by December and I was thinking of applying then. But now with DIAC working so fast I don't know if that is a good idea.
> You see, I am under contract at my current job until June 2013, so I don't want to do medicals and PCC before June 2012 or else my entry date will expire before I can make the move. At the current rate, if I apply at the end of December, I might have a CO by March or April. And once you have a CO they usually ask for medicals and PCC and give 28 days.
> 
> So, should I rather wait a bit, or is there some way to let them know of your situation?


Do you mean that you would like to finish your current contract before migrating to Australia?

IMHO, it is always better to apply early. You could ask your CO for an extension on the PCC and medical, in order to delay the visa grant by a little. In the worst case scenario, you get your visa before June 2012, you don't have to stay after your first entry, for example a short Christmas trip next year will do the job (Australia summer is quite nice ), then you can go back with your full granted PR and come any time in the future:clap2:


----------



## Achilles

Werns said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wonder if you guys could help. My degree assessment should be done by December and I was thinking of applying then. But now with DIAC working so fast I don't know if that is a good idea.
> You see, I am under contract at my current job until June 2013, so I don't want to do medicals and PCC before June 2012 or else my entry date will expire before I can make the move. At the current rate, if I apply at the end of December, I might have a CO by March or April. And once you have a CO they usually ask for medicals and PCC and give 28 days.
> 
> So, should I rather wait a bit, or is there some way to let them know of your situation?


If I am in your situation, I will go ahead and get my PR as soon as possible and will then make a short trip to Australia just to validate the visa within the initial entry date.


----------



## armor

Werns said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wonder if you guys could help. My degree assessment should be done by December and I was thinking of applying then. But now with DIAC working so fast I don't know if that is a good idea.
> You see, I am under contract at my current job until June 2013, so I don't want to do medicals and PCC before June 2012 or else my entry date will expire before I can make the move. At the current rate, if I apply at the end of December, I might have a CO by March or April. And once you have a CO they usually ask for medicals and PCC and give 28 days.
> 
> So, should I rather wait a bit, or is there some way to let them know of your situation?


Firstly, I think the current rate for 175 processing is around 8 months (optimistically), correct me if I'm wrong. And if u r going for 175, applying on dec 2011 means u may get co around aug 2012. With med and pcc done around that time means you'll have their validities up till around aug 2013. I think u will even have enough time to go on a long holiday in NZ before validating your visa in Australia, which I think u won't hehe. And the most important reason for doing your visa early is that idac can change their minds like the weather


----------



## rajeshv

I think my CO is currently updating my application online, for a moment I see a new line "Further medicals required dated 5 Nov 2011" and then suddenly disappeared. Guess I'm not hallucinating.


----------



## rg1prasad

Which Team CO you are allocated with? Well I guess you will get some response from the CO by EOD...

All the best Rajesh

G1


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Which Team CO you are allocated with? Well I guess you will get some response from the CO by EOD...
> 
> All the best Rajesh
> 
> G1


To be honest, I actually don't know about my CO details. Agent is my point of contact for all communications but have never asked about CO. 

And thanks. I hope I hear some thing good today.


----------



## rg1prasad

The week after the update is very slow... DIAC everytime needs some pressure behind them...


----------



## rg1prasad

rajeshv said:


> To be honest, I actually don't know about my CO details. Agent is my point of contact for all communications but have never asked about CO.
> 
> And thanks. I hope I hear some thing good today.


Are you kidding? How come you don't know about your CO? You should get a mail from your agent which has sent by CO at the allocation time...

Try to ask agent and get it....

G1


----------



## deeptss

rajeshv said:


> I think my CO is currently updating my application online, for a moment I see a new line "Further medicals required dated 5 Nov 2011" and then suddenly disappeared. Guess I'm not hallucinating.



Yes its Hallucination 5th stage


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Are you kidding? How come you don't know about your CO? You should get a mail from your agent which has sent by CO at the allocation time...
> 
> Try to ask agent and get it....
> 
> G1


Nope I'm serious. Agent has been managing all communications with my CO. May be I should ask my Agent to forward the emails they've got from my CO.


----------



## sysanalyst

Visaaaaaaaaaaa granted.. Need to go out of austaralia and come back to get it approved.


----------



## deeptss

sysanalyst said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaa granted.. Need to go out of austaralia and come back to get it approved.



congoo


----------



## Achilles

sysanalyst said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaa granted.. Need to go out of austaralia and come back to get it approved.


Congrats... :clap2::clap2: whooohooo...


----------



## rajeshv

sysanalyst said:


> Visaaaaaaaaaaa granted.. Need to go out of austaralia and come back to get it approved.


Wow, great news. Congratulations. You've waited for about 3 months for it since CO allocation. Would you mind sharing why it's just taken so long?


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> I think my CO is currently updating my application online, for a moment I see a new line "Further medicals required dated 5 Nov 2011" and then suddenly disappeared. Guess I'm not hallucinating.


What does this status Further medicals required dated 5 Nov 2011 supposed to mean? any ideas?

No movements in my profile so far...


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> What does this status Further medicals required dated 5 Nov 2011 supposed to mean? any ideas?
> 
> No movements in my profile so far...


Man.. I saw a similar update online under my name for about few secs earlier this afternoon and then gone away after a refresh. It probably means it's prepared to be looked at by your CO.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Man.. I saw a similar update online under my name for about few secs earlier this afternoon and then gone away after a refresh. It probably means it's prepared to be looked at by your CO.


yeah.. i got that. but further medicals required?? as long as they don't ask for some other tests it's fine..


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> yeah.. i got that. but further medicals required?? as long as they don't ask for some other tests it's fine..


From other threads / forums what I've learnt is it doesn't necessarily mean you will need to do some more tests.

My understanding is that

Further medicals required - is when uploads online
Further medicals referred - is when CO looks at
Further medicals finalized - is when medicals are concluded okay


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> From other threads / forums what I've learnt is it doesn't necessarily mean you will need to do some more tests.
> 
> My understanding is that
> 
> Further medicals required - is when uploads online
> Further medicals referred - is when CO looks at
> Further medicals finalized - is when medicals are concluded okay


that's cool.. and the above is very useful info..


----------



## Werns

guy22 said:


> Do you mean that you would like to finish your current contract before migrating to Australia?
> 
> IMHO, it is always better to apply early. You could ask your CO for an extension on the PCC and medical, in order to delay the visa grant by a little. In the worst case scenario, you get your visa before June 2012, you don't have to stay after your first entry, for example a short Christmas trip next year will do the job (Australia summer is quite nice ), then you can go back with your full granted PR and come any time in the future:clap2:


I know I can go for a short trip to validate the visa. The thing is we're a family of 4, and that will cost a bit. We're trying to save as much as possible before we go. A trip there for 4 people will make a reasonable dent in our savings.


----------



## Werns

armor said:


> Firstly, I think the current rate for 175 processing is around 8 months (optimistically), correct me if I'm wrong. And if u r going for 175, applying on dec 2011 means u may get co around aug 2012. With med and pcc done around that time means you'll have their validities up till around aug 2013. I think u will even have enough time to go on a long holiday in NZ before validating your visa in Australia, which I think u won't hehe. And the most important reason for doing your visa early is that idac can change their minds like the weather


CO allocation is a max of 8 months at the moment, yes. But, over the past few months they have been going at double speed (4 weeks of allocation every 2 weeks on average). If that rate is kept up (I don't know that that will happen) then by next year March or April the CO allocation will be 3 - 4 months.


----------



## rajeshv

Werns said:


> I know I can go for a short trip to validate the visa. The thing is we're a family of 4, and that will cost a bit. We're trying to save as much as possible before we go. A trip there for 4 people will make a reasonable dent in our savings.


If I were you, I would go and apply for it as soon the assessment returns positive and do medicals around June/July 2012. Even if CO is assigned before June you could definitely ask for an extension to do your medicals however you would need to respond CO with the booking details for medicals with in 28 days.


----------



## Werns

rajeshv said:


> If I were you, I would go and apply for it as soon the assessment returns positive and do medicals around June/July 2012. Even if CO is assigned before June you could definitely ask for an extension to do your medicals however you would need to respond CO with the booking details for medicals with in 28 days.


Thanks! That's what I wanted to know! 
Are you sure that you just need to give evidence of booking and not actually taking the medicals? If so, then no problem.
What about PCC? Do you think they will accept a request for extension if I need to?


----------



## Werns

guy22 said:


> Do you mean that you would like to finish your current contract before migrating to Australia?
> 
> IMHO, it is always better to apply early. You could ask your CO for an extension on the PCC and medical, in order to delay the visa grant by a little. In the worst case scenario, you get your visa before June 2012, you don't have to stay after your first entry, for example a short Christmas trip next year will do the job (Australia summer is quite nice ), then you can go back with your full granted PR and come any time in the future:clap2:


Oh, I forgot to answer your 1st question.

Definitely yes! I teach at a Christian international school where recruiting is very difficult (being on the other side of the world, not very high pay etc.), so they require a decent amount of notice if you are going to leave.


----------



## rajeshv

Werns said:


> Thanks! That's what I wanted to know!
> Are you sure that you just need to give evidence of booking and not actually taking the medicals? If so, then no problem.
> What about PCC? Do you think they will accept a request for extension if I need to?


I think PCC is valid for a year and I don't think it does affect your initial entry date, so I would say get your PCC by the time you get CO. But remember the new SOL may come into effect starting 1 July 2012, so the earlier the better. If you wish to do your medicals after June 2012, it is important for you to know your occupation is at no risk.


----------



## Merang

If once you get the co and all docs show met and after your occupation removed from sol.does it will effect that case?


----------



## rajeshv

Merang said:


> If once you get the co and all docs show met and after your occupation removed from sol.does it will effect that case?


Good question, I guess it does. Case officers work on high priority ones first before looking at low priority cases.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sgn051

Merang said:


> If once you get the co and all docs show met and after your occupation removed from sol.does it will effect that case?


yes it dose as all application of that occupation move to low Priority group but I believe if CO assign to application of such and all set as Met then they have to finish that application...


----------



## Merang

Thanks for ur reply brothers 
Yes I am very sure if once case officer is allocated
Than they have to Finnish that application first. Thanks
I am waiting for my form 80 clearance.


----------



## HarryG

Hi all

Congratulations for the Grants...

I am a march 22 Applicant. I was allocated with a CO from team 4. I was requested to go for Singapore PCC and was asked for more work exp evidence for last 3 years including pay slips , bank stmts, tax assessments.

Singapore PCC will take at least 3 weeks as I need to take fingerprints from a local designated fingerprint officer

Regards 
Harryg


----------



## armor

HarryG said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congratulations for the Grants...
> 
> I am a march 22 Applicant. I was allocated with a CO from team 4. I was requested to go for Singapore PCC and was asked for more work exp evidence for last 3 years including pay slips , bank stmts, tax assessments.
> 
> Singapore PCC will take at least 3 weeks as I need to take fingerprints from a local designated fingerprint officer
> 
> Regards
> Harryg


Congrats to you! that's great news! since I'm also a march 22 applicant, and with the same ANZSCO code, i hope i can also announce some good news here very soon :tongue1: . - and likewise for all March applicants seen on voddy's list.

Just curious.. you are currently in OZ and you can process PCC locally? Whereabouts? In Singapore, it took me only 2 weeks (self-collection).


----------



## HarryG

I am currently in India for a frens wedding , so I am applying Singapore PCC from India ..


----------



## drags

armor said:


> Congrats to you! that's great news! since I'm also a march 22 applicant, and with the same ANZSCO code, i hope i can also announce some good news here very soon :tongue1: . - and likewise for all March applicants seen on voddy's list.
> 
> Just curious.. you are currently in OZ and you can process PCC locally? Whereabouts? In Singapore, it took me only 2 weeks (self-collection).



Hi,

I am April 2011 applicant and was advised to get my Singapore PCC done. I had front loaded the document and 6 months back a Stattutory Declration with Singapore Embassy would suffice but now the rules have changed. I will be completing my documents today and send it to Singapore and believe that this would take about 3-4 weeks including mailing time.


----------



## immiseeker

Merang said:


> If once you get the co and all docs show met and after your occupation removed from sol.does it will effect that case?


No There would be no effect on your application processing. 
Just keep one thing in mind. Priority processing are only defined for CO allocation.
Security checks or FORM80 has no concerns with Priority processing. 
DIAC has learnt a lesson when they played with Decision ready applications after 23 Sep. 2009 changes.
more than 3500 Applications were waiting for decision at that time. as a result that was waste of time for DIAC who had done alot of work on those applications.
Being on Priority 1 or Priority 5 doesn't matter when your case refers for security clearance. And Security clearance for Pakistan and Iran is taking 11-12 Months. 

Good luck


----------



## Achilles

HarryG said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congratulations for the Grants...
> 
> I am a march 22 Applicant. I was allocated with a CO from team 4. I was requested to go for Singapore PCC and was asked for more work exp evidence for last 3 years including pay slips , bank stmts, tax assessments.
> 
> Singapore PCC will take at least 3 weeks as I need to take fingerprints from a local designated fingerprint officer
> 
> Regards
> Harryg


Congratulations for CO Harry :clap2:


----------



## sgn051

HarryG said:


> I am currently in India for a frens wedding , so I am applying Singapore PCC from India ..


Congratulation ... and sorry for your long wait..


----------



## rajeshv

Guys - Those who have done their medicals recently, seen any updates online. My status hasn't been changed since 11 Oct.


----------



## rg1prasad

HarryG said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congratulations for the Grants...
> 
> I am a march 22 Applicant. I was allocated with a CO from team 4. I was requested to go for Singapore PCC and was asked for more work exp evidence for last 3 years including pay slips , bank stmts, tax assessments.
> 
> Singapore PCC will take at least 3 weeks as I need to take fingerprints from a local designated fingerprint officer
> 
> Regards
> Harryg


COngratulations for CO


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Guys - Those who have done their medicals recently, seen any updates online. My status hasn't been changed since 11 Oct.


Its been a week since my medicals. it was ehealth too.. still waiting..  too early i guess


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Guys - Those who have done their medicals recently, seen any updates online. My status hasn't been changed since 11 Oct.


And I am getting the feeling that its not our medicals.. medical results must have reached the department. CO has decided to wait for a certain period before looking into our case


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> Its been a week since my medicals. it was ehealth too.. still waiting..  too early i guess


The wait is very frustrating, my medicals have been sent on 25 Oct, more than 2 weeks ago. But no update yet.



Achilles said:


> And I am getting the feeling that its not our medicals.. medical results must have reached the department. CO has decided to wait for a certain period before looking into our case


Guess so, I think they actually need a copy of original results that DIAC receives from Medibank, and well in that case, there's no benefit of e-health.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> The wait is very frustrating, my medicals have been sent on 25 Oct, more than 2 weeks ago. But no update yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess so, I think they actually need a copy of original results that DIAC receives from Medibank, and well in that case, there's no benefit of e-health.


Yeah, I can't see any benefit from eHealth. Wish I can poke my CO


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> Yeah, I can't see any benefit from eHealth. Wish I can poke my CO


I have been pushing my agent to followup, but they're reluctant to contact CO again as its been couple of times they've contacted CO in the last few weeks, and wanting me to wait for another week.


----------



## harry21

rajeshv said:


> I have been pushing my agent to followup, but they're reluctant to contact CO again as its been couple of times they've contacted CO in the last few weeks, and wanting me to wait for another week.


Hi Rajesh,

were you advised for further medical test ?.. if so it will take longer for the medicals to be finalised ...


----------



## rajeshv

harry21 said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> were you advised for further medical test ?.. if so it will take longer for the medicals to be finalised ...


Nope, our medicals were completed and sent to DIAC by Medibank and nothing heard since then.


----------



## harry21

rajeshv said:


> Nope, our medicals were completed and sent to DIAC by Medibank and nothing heard since then.


can you call up medibank and check with them on the date of finalisation of your medicals and the date of despatch to Diac. This may give you an indication of your status.


----------



## rajeshv

harry21 said:


> can you call up medibank and check with them on the date of finalisation of your medicals and the date of despatch to Diac. This may give you an indication of your status.


Done that, thats how I have come to know when our medicals were sent to DIAC.


----------



## harry21

rajeshv said:


> Done that, thats how I have come to know when our medicals were sent to DIAC.


ok, as far as i know since you have done your medicals on Nov 1st, it would have just reached the CO. My agent had told me that it takes upto a week for cases to be finalised once the medicals reach CO taken into consideration that medibank has not referred further medicals. It took 5 working days from my date of medicals to the date of despach to the DIAC.


----------



## rajeshv

Hey all

I have got an update now online - all are now marked as MET under my name and wife's name.

Also there's an added line says - 'Email sent to you' with today's date under my name.

I hope my agent will receive an email tonight, I wish it's a pre-grant.


----------



## MaddyOZ

rajeshv said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have got an update now online - all are now marked as MET under my name and wife's name.
> 
> Also there's an added line says - 'Email sent to you' with today's date under my name.
> 
> I hope my agent will receive an email tonight, I wish it's a pre-grant.


All the best and wish you good luck.

Cheers.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## voddy

rajeshv said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have got an update now online - all are now marked as MET under my name and wife's name.
> 
> Also there's an added line says - 'Email sent to you' with today's date under my name.
> 
> I hope my agent will receive an email tonight, I wish it's a pre-grant.


That's great news! 

Congrats! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

rajeshv said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have got an update now online - all are now marked as MET under my name and wife's name.
> 
> Also there's an added line says - 'Email sent to you' with today's date under my name.
> 
> I hope my agent will receive an email tonight, I wish it's a pre-grant.


probably direct grant


----------



## harry21

rajeshv said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have got an update now online - all are now marked as MET under my name and wife's name.
> 
> Also there's an added line says - 'Email sent to you' with today's date under my name.
> 
> I hope my agent will receive an email tonight, I wish it's a pre-grant.


The email would have already reached your agent. Check with him


----------



## faizz

Guys, I just got the pre-grant letter!!! A very pleasant surprise as I had submitted my Indian PCC just yesterday


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have got an update now online - all are now marked as MET under my name and wife's name.
> 
> Also there's an added line says - 'Email sent to you' with today's date under my name.
> 
> I hope my agent will receive an email tonight, I wish it's a pre-grant.


Congrats man... All the best :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Achilles

faizz said:


> Guys, I just got the pre-grant letter!!! A very pleasant surprise as I had submitted my Indian PCC just yesterday


vow.. cool  congratulations :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rajeshv

harry21 said:


> The email would have already reached your agent. Check with him


Not yet, for some reason the DIAC generated emails won't come thru until late. It's been the case on several occasions. I will check with my Agent later this evening again though.


----------



## rajeshv

JohnAnton said:


> probably direct grant


Can't be a direct grant, applicants need to be outside Aus to get that. So I'm hoping for a pre-grant letter in the email.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Can't be a direct grant, applicants need to be outside Aus to get that. So I'm hoping for a pre-grant letter in the email.


congratulation... yes might email system generated and those release about 6 or 7PM... if that is Pre-Grant... hope should be that...


----------



## faizz

rajeshv said:


> Can't be a direct grant, applicants need to be outside Aus to get that. So I'm hoping for a pre-grant letter in the email.


The following were added to my online status today:
09/11/2011 Health requirements finalised 
09/11/2011 e-Mail sent to you 

Shortly after, I got the pre-grant letter.


----------



## sgn051

faizz said:


> Guys, I just got the pre-grant letter!!! A very pleasant surprise as I had submitted my Indian PCC just yesterday


gooodo... :clap2:lane:


----------



## rajeshv

faizz said:


> The following were added to my online status today:
> 09/11/2011 Health requirements finalised
> 09/11/2011 e-Mail sent to you
> 
> Shortly after, I got the pre-grant letter.


Congrats, there's no update to my Health requirements on the page 1 though. But the next page under checklist it showed all MET. 

Just out of curiosity have you got your email with pre-grant already?


----------



## rajeshv

Wow.. can't believe.. Just got my pre-grant email from agent.. Initial entry is 21/09/2012.. I'm super excited..


----------



## rajeshv

Now I finally got to know my case officer details.. Her short name is EH and Team2


----------



## faizz

rajeshv said:


> Wow.. can't believe.. Just got my pre-grant email from agent.. Initial entry is 21/09/2012.. I'm super excited..


Congrats !!! :clap2:


----------



## faizz

the pre-grant letter says to allow 3 working days before approaching the australian overseas mission after going overseas, and to allow 5 days for evidencing. Does it really take that long if you go to new zealand? 

Reason I ask is it will be hard for me to get leaves from work for that long at this time.


----------



## rajeshv

faizz said:


> Congrats !!! :clap2:


Thanks Faizz and Congrats to you too.


----------



## raktim

rajeshv said:


> Wow.. can't believe.. Just got my pre-grant email from agent.. Initial entry is 21/09/2012.. I'm super excited..


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::cheer2:arty:


----------



## raktim

faizz said:


> Guys, I just got the pre-grant letter!!! A very pleasant surprise as I had submitted my Indian PCC just yesterday


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::cheer2:arty:


----------



## rajeshv

raktim said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::cheer2:arty:


Thanks Raktim


----------



## faizz

raktim said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::cheer2:arty:


Thanks raktim


----------



## tycsee

Folks. My application went ABPF at 11 am. At 2 pm received a pre grant email. All docs still showing required in the system? Anything to worry about?


----------



## AusseExpat

*Pre-Grant*

Finally.....

By GOD's grace. I have received my pre-grant email today.

thank you so much to each and everyone in this forum.

all the best & good luck to you all.

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## raktim

tycsee said:


> Folks. My application went ABPF at 11 am. At 2 pm received a pre grant email. All docs still showing required in the system? Anything to worry about?


Congratulations!!!!!! Just chill!!!
:clap2: :cheer2: arty:


----------



## matchless

rajeshv said:


> Wow.. can't believe.. Just got my pre-grant email from agent.. Initial entry is 21/09/2012.. I'm super excited..


Congratss rajeshv:clap2: & best of luck for your future in ozland


----------



## raktim

AusseExpat said:


> Finally....
> 
> By GOD's grace. I have received my pre-grant email today.
> 
> thank you so much to each and everyone in this forum.
> 
> all the best & good luck to you all.


Congratulations!!!!!! :clap2: :cheer2: arty:. Now, how about updating the signature? 

With so many pre-grants, things have started looking up!
C'mon folks, it's getting better. No more  or hwell: faces...


----------



## voddy

AusseExpat said:


> Finally.....
> 
> By GOD's grace. I have received my pre-grant email today.
> 
> thank you so much to each and everyone in this forum.
> 
> all the best & good luck to you all.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

It's raining grants.. party time once again :cheer2:


----------



## zullin

Wow! A lot of grants issued. Congratulations!

With paper application like ours - 23 March I dont know if it is slower to process compared to online apps.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Wow ,Lot of grant today

Congrats AusseExpat , Tycsee

Tycsee is 30th April 2011 applicant.. wow , seems they allocated co to all march applicants

Thanks a lot Voddy for updating sheet so quickly,
Voddy you got CO or not ?

April,May guys get ready with your medical and PCC , your time is coming now.
Please let us know if you data is not updated in sheet.
Best luck to all.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



tycsee said:


> Folks. My application went ABPF at 11 am. At 2 pm received a pre grant email. All docs still showing required in the system? Anything to worry about?


----------



## voddy

I keep checking the status like crazy. Nothing yet!


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> I keep checking the status like crazy. Nothing yet!


Sorry you have not been allocated yet . I'm sure it will be very soon, best wishes x


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> Sorry you have not been allocated yet . I'm sure it will be very soon, best wishes x


Thanks buddy!


----------



## aPerfectCircle

All documents requested by CO was submitted 2 days ago, but still checklist shows everything as required


----------



## RakeshPatel

Voddy , You will get CO within week , or might be he already started working in background.
be ready with Medical & PCC, form 80
Best luck.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



voddy said:


> I keep checking the status like crazy. Nothing yet!


----------



## Artemisa

March is a good month 

Congrats to everybody!


----------



## rajeshv

matchless said:


> Congratss rajeshv:clap2: & best of luck for your future in ozland


Thank you matchless

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## RakeshPatel

FYI :
User called - Getsunshine
175 Online , 3rd May 2011	
Developer Programmer, INDIA
Got CO - 06/11/11
Updates from BEUpdate site.


----------



## happ

*quickky question*

Hey..

a quick question for all those who are waiting or have filled in the 175...

I just completed the online form for 175.. i didnt see a space to upload any documents.. do we upload the documents later?? is it specifically asked in an email from DIAC??

might be a basic question.. :-|

Thanks for helpin!!
Happ


----------



## Maz25

Finallyyyyyyyyyyy, I was assigned a CO today! I've been asked to do my medical and also to provide a copy of my birth certificate. I should really learnt to trust my sixth sense - I've been dragging my feet about doing my medical for about 2 months and had a feeling that I needed to get my birth certificate - even considered asking my mum to bring it last time I saw her but then just never bothered.

Waiting for my mum to email a copy of my birth certificate and medical has been booked for next week.  The weird thing though is that all my docs are still shown as required?

Congrats to all those who got a CO or grant/ pre-grant today! DIAC seems to be working overtime today.

And good luck to those still waiting for a CO, especially Voddy who created that lovely sheet for us to keep track of all the CO allocations and grant.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Happ,

welcome and here is the link

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application





happ said:


> Hey..
> 
> a quick question for all those who are waiting or have filled in the 175...
> 
> I just completed the online form for 175.. i didnt see a space to upload any documents.. do we upload the documents later?? is it specifically asked in an email from DIAC??
> 
> might be a basic question.. :-|
> 
> Thanks for helpin!!
> Happ


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Maz25 , Best luck for visa grant,

Why they asked for Birth Certificate ?
Have you submitted school records for birth certificate ?

I am worried as i don't have birthcertificate. 

Thanks
RakeshPatel






Maz25 said:


> Finallyyyyyyyyyyy, I was assigned a CO today! I've been asked to do my medical and also to provide a copy of my birth certificate. I should really learnt to trust my sixth sense - I've been dragging my feet about doing my medical for about 2 months and had a feeling that I needed to get my birth certificate - even considered asking my mum to bring it last time I saw her but then just never bothered.
> 
> Waiting for my mum to email a copy of my birth certificate and medical has been booked for next week.  The weird thing though is that all my docs are still shown as required?
> 
> Congrats to all those who got a CO or grant/ pre-grant today! DIAC seems to be working overtime today.
> 
> And good luck to those still waiting for a CO, especially Voddy who created that lovely sheet for us to keep track of all the CO allocations and grant.


----------



## kissata

rajeshv said:


> Now I finally got to know my case officer details.. Her short name is EH and Team2


Congrats !!!!!!lane:


----------



## raktim

Maz25 said:


> Finallyyyyyyyyyyy, I was assigned a CO today! I've been asked to do my medical and also to provide a copy of my birth certificate. I should really learnt to trust my sixth sense - I've been dragging my feet about doing my medical for about 2 months and had a feeling that I needed to get my birth certificate - even considered asking my mum to bring it last time I saw her but then just never bothered.
> 
> Waiting for my mum to email a copy of my birth certificate and medical has been booked for next week.  The weird thing though is that all my docs are still shown as required?
> 
> Congrats to all those who got a CO or grant/ pre-grant today! DIAC seems to be working overtime today.
> 
> And good luck to those still waiting for a CO, especially Voddy who created that lovely sheet for us to keep track of all the CO allocations and grant.


Congratulations!!!!:clap2: Like you said, DIAC is working overtime!! Showered some pre-grants too! Nice day today.


----------



## Maz25

RakeshPatel said:


> Congrats Maz25 , Best luck for visa grant,
> 
> Why they asked for Birth Certificate ?
> Have you submitted school records for birth certificate ?
> 
> I am worried as i don't have birthcertificate.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Thanks, I was having a bad day at work and the email from my agent cheered me up immensely. 

I'm not sure why they require a copy of my birth certificate - I submitted a copy of my passport and a copy of my UK driving license for proof of age. Anyway, I do have a birth certificate so it's just a small matter of waiting for my mum to send me a copy.

You can submit other documents if you do not have a birth certificate - I guess it all comes down to the case officer you get - they all seem to ask for different things.


----------



## armor

Congrats to everyone who got CO and pre-grant/grant today! What a bumper crop we have today. Since a grant can go all the way to April, it could mean that all March applicants are likely to be already on the COs desks...in 2 weeks time we may even see the allocation dates go as far as April. 
Idac must be working real hard to make up for their long summer holidays ahead.


----------



## happ

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Happ,
> 
> welcome and here is the link
> 
> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application


Thankyou Rakesh, 

In the link you provided it asks for "transaction reference number" and password. I believe I would get this once i "submit" my online application paying the required fee..Which means, once I submit the application, only then I am allowed to upload the documents. 

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks again!


----------



## rg1prasad

rajeshv said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have got an update now online - all are now marked as MET under my name and wife's name.
> 
> Also there's an added line says - 'Email sent to you' with today's date under my name.
> 
> I hope my agent will receive an email tonight, I wish it's a pre-grant.


Congrats Rajesh...


----------



## rg1prasad

rajeshv said:


> Wow.. can't believe.. Just got my pre-grant email from agent.. Initial entry is 21/09/2012.. I'm super excited..


Double Congratulations Rajesh


----------



## rg1prasad

AusseExpat said:


> Finally.....
> 
> By GOD's grace. I have received my pre-grant email today.
> 
> thank you so much to each and everyone in this forum.
> 
> all the best & good luck to you all.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

tycsee said:


> Folks. My application went ABPF at 11 am. At 2 pm received a pre grant email. All docs still showing required in the system? Anything to worry about?


Well As far as I know CO might have thought of not wasting time by putting MET at each document as you have got all documents submitted by then and nothing required.... so direct Pre grant email was sent...

Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

aPerfectCircle said:


> All documents requested by CO was submitted 2 days ago, but still checklist shows everything as required


Hi

Even same with me... I have submitted all the required documents on last Saturday... but nothing happened since then....

What all documents are asked for you aPerfectCircle? My medicals are sent to Sydney today and will reach DIAC on Monday... From there 2 weeks is what I am estimating to get a grant if everything is fine...

So finally you are been pulled to Australia... How are you feeling aPerfectCircle?

G1


----------



## botero82

Congrats rajeshv, faizz;644994, tycsee and AusseExpat for your pre-grant and HarryG and Maz25 for your co. Sorry if I missed someone. 

Best wishes in OZ.


----------



## aPerfectCircle

rg1prasad said:


> Hi
> 
> Even same with me... I have submitted all the required documents on last Saturday... but nothing happened since then....
> 
> What all documents are asked for you aPerfectCircle? My medicals are sent to Sydney today and will reach DIAC on Monday... From there 2 weeks is what I am estimating to get a grant if everything is fine...
> 
> So finally you are been pulled to Australia... How are you feeling aPerfectCircle?
> 
> G1


They requested further proof of employment (Payslips, Tax records, etc...)

Feeling impatient I guess. I just want this to be over ASAP just like everybody else and hopefully no more bumps on the road ahead.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Happ,

Yes you are right , you will get it once you pay fee.
FYI: you can upload max 60 files. within 28 days you need to upload.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



happ said:


> Thankyou Rakesh,
> 
> In the link you provided it asks for "transaction reference number" and password. I believe I would get this once i "submit" my online application paying the required fee..Which means, once I submit the application, only then I am allowed to upload the documents.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Maz25

botero82 said:


> Congrats rajeshv, faizz;644994, tycsee and AusseExpat for your pre-grant and HarryG and Maz25 for your co. Sorry if I missed someone.
> 
> Best wishes in OZ.


Thanks


----------



## rajeshv

rg1prasad said:


> Double Congratulations Rajesh


Thanks G1

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajeshv

botero82 said:


> Congrats rajeshv, faizz;644994, tycsee and AusseExpat for your pre-grant and HarryG and Maz25 for your co. Sorry if I missed someone.
> 
> Best wishes in OZ.


Thanks Botero82.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jumpjump

Dee-Aus said:


> Hi thejumpingkoala!
> 
> I might be getting ahead of myself here (as I lodged on May yet, still quite far and I have yet to go through the CO, PCCs and medicals), but I want to be prepared as early as possible - so I visited at your website as well. VERY USEFUL! Still going through all of the posts at the moment as they all are very informative. :clap2:
> 
> May I give a suggestion? It might be off-topic though as your site is specific to migration tips... since you're already there in Sydney, a lot of prospective migrants are also hungry for the information of actually living in Sydney, how you find it and was it really a good choice to choose Sydney out of all the other cities in Australia.
> 
> Thanks a lot thejumpingkoala, keep it up and all the best! :tongue1:


Hi Dee-Aus, thank you for your kind comments  Extremely glad that you found it useful.
I'll definitely take note of your suggestion and include more of such information when I have the time to write it up. Still compiling a ton of info for the site, and it'll be a continuous work in progress.
All the best with your application!


----------



## hongkiat

Wah it's grant and co allocation week! Congrats to all who got pre-grant & co!


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Thanks Botero82.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congratulation to all many grant or pre Grant... good :clap2:


but I am still ....:boxing:


----------



## rajeshv

Just an update: We are leaving to NZ early Dec to get our grants done, we got our Visitor Visa from NZ immigration in the Sydney branch straight at the counter today. We went down to the NZ immigration with our filled-in application, pre-grant letter and a copy of our Credit card statement to show we have enough funds to travel. This might be helpful for those considering to visit NZ for their grants.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> Just an update: We are leaving to NZ early Dec to get our grants done, we got our Visitor Visa from NZ immigration in the Sydney branch straight at the counter today. We went down to the NZ immigration with our filled-in application, pre-grant letter and a copy of our Credit card statement to show we have enough funds to travel. This might be helpful for those considering to visit NZ for their grants.


I don't think they need Credit card or any bank statement... as you already bought return ticket... 

but i don't think need to show any fund for Grant VISA... isn't it?:confused2:


----------



## rajeshv

sgn051 said:


> I don't think they need Credit card or any bank statement... as you already bought return ticket...
> 
> but i don't think need to show any fund for Grant VISA... isn't it?:confused2:


If no tickets and accommodation are booked, the we would need to provide bank / credit card statements.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Achilles

Just confirmed with Medibank about our medical results. Outcome was normal and they posted all the hard copies to the Adelaide department on 7th Nov. Wish my CO reads this post..


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Just an update: We are leaving to NZ early Dec to get our grants done, we got our Visitor Visa from NZ immigration in the Sydney branch straight at the counter today. We went down to the NZ immigration with our filled-in application, pre-grant letter and a copy of our Credit card statement to show we have enough funds to travel. This might be helpful for those considering to visit NZ for their grants.


Good mate! Which city are you planning to visit? 

My plan is to visit Bali. But my mom wants us to come home. I am caught between. and for Bali they provide on arrival visitor visa. Hope there is no drama's while we are there..


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> Good mate! Which city are you planning to visit?
> 
> My plan is to visit Bali. But my mom wants us to come home. I am caught between. and for Bali they provide on arrival visitor visa. Hope there is no drama's while we are there..


contact or visit local Embacy of Bali and discuss... if you get visa stamp before fly good for you ...


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> Good mate! Which city are you planning to visit?
> 
> My plan is to visit Bali. But my mom wants us to come home. I am caught between. and for Bali they provide on arrival visitor visa. Hope there is no drama's while we are there..


The city that's famous for Aus grants "Auckland". I'm unsure if you can get on-visit visa from Bali. However HongKong / Bangkok / Singapore do, but check their immi sites. Since you live in Perth, I would say visit Home.


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> contact or visit local Embacy of Bali and discuss... if you get visa stamp before fly good for you ...


You don't have to get visa for Bali if you are travelling from Australia with a return ticket. you will get an on-arrival stamp in Denpasar airport and you can stay for , I think two weeks max.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> The city that's famous for Aus grants "Auckland". I'm unsure if you can get on-visit visa from Bali. However HongKong / Bangkok / Singapore do, but check their immi sites. Since you live in Perth, I would say visit Home.


You can get on-arrival stamp just like Singapore. yeah, home... 50 50 chance .. I might go home. 

I wish I am there so that I can also make a trip to NZ...


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> You don't have to get visa for Bali if you are travelling from Australia with a return ticket. you will get an on-arrival stamp in Denpasar airport and you can stay for , I think two weeks max.


so I believe two weeks i more then enough.... to get Grant VISA as they take around 5 working days to finish... ?


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> You can get on-arrival stamp just like Singapore. yeah, home... 50 50 chance .. I might go home.
> 
> I wish I am there so that I can also make a trip to NZ...


from my point of view... need to find cheap place to live and travel.. the closest one...
for H O M E...  need long stay.. and relaxlane:...


----------



## sgn051

I planing to THILAND as $ is strong... wana fill RICH for while there lol  and all cheap there ...


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> so I believe two weeks i more then enough.... to get Grant VISA as they take around 5 working days to finish... ?


5 working days is their SLA just in case if something goes wrong with their system. 

Friend of mine did it in 2 working days. They informed CO of their plans and once they reached Bali, they sent out an email saying they have reached. 
CO then verifies it in their system and cancels the work visa before issuing the Grant. 

We have to handover our passport in VFS Bali for stamping. Everything has to fall in place for this to happen. Good thing is, if we have the grant letter, we can still travel back to australia without getting it stamped.


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> from my point of view... need to find cheap place to live and travel.. the closest one...
> for H O M E...  need long stay.. and relaxlane:...


I do really care abt money but I cannot compromise the experience. How often do we get a chance to get away?? make the most ..


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> 5 working days is their SLA just in case if something goes wrong with their system.
> 
> Friend of mine did it in 2 working days. They informed CO of their plans and once they reached Bali, they sent out an email saying they have reached.
> CO then verifies it in their system and cancels the work visa before issuing the Grant.
> 
> We have to handover our passport in VFS Bali for stamping. Everything has to fall in place for this to happen. Good thing is, if we have the grant letter, we can still travel back to australia without getting it stamped.


yes main important thing is Grant letter as Australia no need Stamp to in as they all link with Passport number


----------



## Achilles

Yesterday was about Grants.. I sincerely hope today is about CO allocations. More CO allocations more happy this thread will be...


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> I do really care abt money but I cannot compromise the experience. How often do we get a chance to get away?? make the most ..


I just back from home 2 weeks before... can't afford any more.. for 4 members again to fly home... arount $6000  NO way now... so for now looking for cheap place...


----------



## deeptss

Whats going on .. Planning for holiday s:tongue1:


----------



## armor

It might have been discussed before, but why does idac require the pre-grants to leave and come back again just to revoke working visa and activate PR?


----------



## deeptss

rajeshv said:


> Just an update: We are leaving to NZ early Dec to get our grants done, we got our Visitor Visa from NZ immigration in the Sydney branch straight at the counter today. We went down to the NZ immigration with our filled-in application, pre-grant letter and a copy of our Credit card statement to show we have enough funds to travel. This might be helpful for those considering to visit NZ for their grants.



Congratss Sir  .. So going to NZ for holiday  thats wondeful .. Have a memorable and safe trip .. Enjoyy


----------



## rajeshv

deeptss said:


> Congratss Sir  .. So going to NZ for holiday  thats wondeful .. Have a memorable and safe trip .. Enjoyy


Thanks deeptss


----------



## deeptss

Congrats to all who got pre grants, grants, Co allocations etc etc  

When i will get all these Congratulations  ok will see


----------



## armor

Achilles said:


> Yesterday was about Grants.. I sincerely hope today is about CO allocations. More CO allocations more happy this thread will be...


More direct grants more happier too


----------



## han solo

wow! this week has been raining with pre grants & CO allocations.

congratulations and my best wishes to your new life down under. :cheer2:


for those who are still waiting like me, time will come when we are able to experience exactly the same excitement. when? of course, the soonest possible time. let's just maintain our positivity within ourselves. :clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

just called my med clinic and got an update from them.

they said that they are now finalizing our meds and will probably send them by courier tomorrow.

It's been a week already and they still weren't able to send them. 

It takes a maximum of 2 weeks after receipt of meds before CO finalizes them right?


----------



## MaddyOZ

sgn051 said:


> I planing to THILAND as $ is strong... wana fill RICH for while there lol  and all cheap there ...


Mate...Thailand ? Bangkok is flooded fully and dont take any risk by gng in der. Better plan for some other country for reentry to OZ.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## sgn051

MaddyOZ said:


> Mate...Thailand ? Bangkok is flooded fully and dont take any risk by gng in der. Better plan for some other country for reentry to OZ.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


ohh that I forgot .. thanks...


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> Congrats to all who got pre grants, grants, Co allocations etc etc
> 
> When i will get all these Congratulations  ok will see


In 1st or 2nd week of Jan 2012... if you need I can give you congratulation in Advance as you will get CO and VISA 
ok so Congratulation ..:clap2:


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> In 1st or 2nd week of Jan 2012... if you need I can give you congratulation in Advance as you will get CO and VISA
> ok so Congratulation ..:clap2:




hahhahhahahhaa  .. thankyou thankyou


----------



## rg1prasad

Lill Update from my side.

Did Medicals last sunday and through e-health only my documents are uploaded as there is no provision to upload documents of my spouse...

The clinic is sending my spouse documents today through courier... lill confused...

But in the online status besides my health documents still requested is shown... should there be any other status if documents are uploaded?

If so then status towards my documents list has not changed.... what to do?

G1


----------



## Maz25

armor said:


> It might have been discussed before, but why does idac require the pre-grants to leave and come back again just to revoke working visa and activate PR?


The GSM 175 and 176 visas are offshore visas and as such, applicants are required to be outside Australia, i.e. offshore, at the time of visa grant. Hence, the reason why applicants who are in Australia need to exit the country in order to comply with the requirements for the visa to be granted.


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Lill Update from my side.
> 
> Did Medicals last sunday and through e-health only my documents are uploaded as there is no provision to upload documents of my spouse...
> 
> The clinic is sending my spouse documents today through courier... lill confused...
> 
> But in the online status besides my health documents still requested is shown... should there be any other status if documents are uploaded?
> 
> If so then status towards my documents list has not changed.... what to do?
> 
> G1


i think it takes the HOC as much as 1 week to upload meds for the CO to have access to them. And it takes the CO as much as 2 weeks to finalize them. IMO:ranger:


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Lill Update from my side.
> 
> Did Medicals last sunday and through e-health only my documents are uploaded as there is no provision to upload documents of my spouse...
> 
> The clinic is sending my spouse documents today through courier... lill confused...
> 
> But in the online status besides my health documents still requested is shown... should there be any other status if documents are uploaded?
> 
> If so then status towards my documents list has not changed.... what to do?
> 
> G1


the overseas Dr do not have power to take final decision that health IS MET or not
they have to send or upload report and final out come to CWO at Sydney HOC
where CWO take decision that health is MET as per MIGRATION need and they sent to Immigration or CO and thenCO change status from requested to to MET... 

so wait... my point of view 1-2 weeks wait...


----------



## JohnAnton

sgn051 said:


> the overseas Dr do not have power to take final decision that health IS MET or not
> they have to send or upload report and final out come to CWO at Sydney HOC
> where CWO take decision that health is MET as per MIGRATION need and they sent to Immigration or CO and thenCO change status from requested to to MET...
> 
> so wait... my point of view 1-2 weeks wait...


thanks for clearing that up


----------



## nana046

Hi All,

just want to share my status

ACS: 22-Apr-2011 (Software Engineer)
175 Applied: 04-May-2011
CO Allocation: 09-Nov-2011 - email received from team 2- Requested to submit Job exp, medicals and PCC
Medical: Not yet
PCC: Not yet

can any one advice me what is team 2 means?


----------



## Pumpkin30

Hi. How can I access the spreadsheet so I can see all the CO allocations and grants that people have got? I cant seem to find it anywhere and I would like to add my details unless they have already been added?
Thanks


----------



## tanhum

nana046 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just want to share my status
> 
> ACS: 22-Apr-2011 (Software Engineer)
> 175 Applied: 04-May-2011
> CO Allocation: 09-Nov-2011 - email received from team 2- Requested to submit Job exp, medicals and PCC
> Medical: Not yet
> PCC: Not yet
> 
> can any one advice me what is team 2 means?


Congratulations!!! I am very happy to see May applicant getting CO.. (I am a june applicant and felling happy as the days are closing on  ) 

Regarding the Team2 CO - The CO work in teams.. there are 7-8 teams in all to my knowledge. For you info.. team2 is the fastest as per what i have gathered in this forum


----------



## raktim

Pumpkin30 said:


> Hi. How can I access the spreadsheet so I can see all the CO allocations and grants that people have got? I cant seem to find it anywhere and I would like to add my details unless they have already been added?
> Thanks


Hi Pumpkin30,

To upload your details, the link is: https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

To see all others who have uploaded: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Cheers!


----------



## nana046

thank you very much tanhum.. all the best..


----------



## Guest

Maz25 said:


> Finallyyyyyyyyyyy, I was assigned a CO today! I've been asked to do my medical and also to provide a copy of my birth certificate. I should really learnt to trust my sixth sense - I've been dragging my feet about doing my medical for about 2 months and had a feeling that I needed to get my birth certificate - even considered asking my mum to bring it last time I saw her but then just never bothered.
> 
> Waiting for my mum to email a copy of my birth certificate and medical has been booked for next week.  The weird thing though is that all my docs are still shown as required?
> 
> Congrats to all those who got a CO or grant/ pre-grant today! DIAC seems to be working overtime today.
> 
> And good luck to those still waiting for a CO, especially Voddy who created that lovely sheet for us to keep track of all the CO allocations and grant.


Many congrats Maz!!!! I suppose you would be dying for dizzyizzy to join you now eh? Seemingly my estimate has been off by 10 days but you should take into account that the CO wouldn't just take up your case and ask for PCC + Meds. You must have had your case allocated last month and only now are getting the call. Good luck!!!


----------



## harry21

Hi Guys, I got my pre-grant letter today...

It still seams so unreal...

I have been a silent follower of this thread and thanks everyone for sharing their thoughts on others....


----------



## Pumpkin30

Thankyou ratkim.


----------



## Pumpkin30

harry21 said:


> Hi Guys, I got my pre-grant letter today...
> 
> It still seams so unreal...
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread and thanks everyone for sharing their thoughts on others....


Congratulations! 
When did you apply for your visa and when did you get a CO?


----------



## armor

Maz25 said:


> The GSM 175 and 176 visas are offshore visas and as such, applicants are required to be outside Australia, i.e. offshore, at the time of visa grant. Hence, the reason why applicants who are in Australia need to exit the country in order to comply with the requirements for the visa to be granted.


icic... i just wonder if it is more of a policy thing,.... biz workflow constraint.... or even a system constraint thing .. to a onlooker like myself, it seems that changing a working visa to a pr is a matter of simply bringing down the documents in person to some govt office and then everything is all set even before you can finish reading this . .... and more importantly, it can save lots of unnecessary disruption to work and $$$$$!!! ... Anyway, i guess it's fine for those already scheduled to go back to their countries for their regular family visits - making a trip back can serve dual purposes, plus a big party!!


----------



## raktim

harry21 said:


> Hi Guys, I got my pre-grant letter today...
> 
> It still seams so unreal...
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread and thanks everyone for sharing their thoughts on others....


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: arty:
What are your timelines? Do let us know.


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> just called my med clinic and got an update from them.
> 
> they said that they are now finalizing our meds and will probably send them by courier tomorrow.
> 
> It's been a week already and they still weren't able to send them.
> 
> It takes a maximum of 2 weeks after receipt of meds before CO finalizes them right?


Our meds were sent to HOC a week after we did them as the clinic took a week to get bloods back and sign them off, as soon as they were received the next day my Husbands and daughter said finalized, it was very quick. Mine is referred so still waiting, i know i'm going to undertake more tests


----------



## expat-

Hi, 

Just keen to know from you all that, how soon can a June 2011 (175) applicant expect a CO, looking at current DIAC moves.

Thanks,

Expat-


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> Our meds were sent to HOC a week after we did them as the clinic took a week to get bloods back and sign them off, as soon as they were received the next day my Husbands and daughter said finalized, it was very quick. Mine is referred so still waiting, i know i'm going to undertake more tests


you have an idea what further test you might be taking? 

is there a BMI limit for the meds?


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> you have an idea what further test you might be taking?
> 
> is there a BMI limit for the meds?


There is a max and min BMI limit although I'm not sure how closely they stick to it. 

Think I will have to an ECG, I'm perfectly ok and healthy but I had an ectopic heart beat which is very common and is not at all anything to do with a bad heart but I think they will want me to have it checked out. Iv had it for years and years. Tis very annoying because I was unlucky that it happened to skip a beat at that time doc listened , I was soooooo nervous it triggered it


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> There is a max and min BMI limit although I'm not sure how closely they stick to it.
> 
> Think I will have to an ECG, I'm perfectly ok and healthy but I had an ectopic heart beat which is very common and is not at all anything to do with a bad heart but I think they will want me to have it checked out. Iv had it for years and years. Tis very annoying because I was unlucky that it happened to skip a beat at that time doc listened , I was soooooo nervous it triggered it


that was very unlucky. the same thing almost happened with my wife. The doctor said she might have heard some additional sounds while listening to her heart beat. So my wife have to redo the heart beat test again after 3 minutes an this time everything is clear. 

My wife said she was nervous. That might have triggered it the same as your case.


----------



## armor

expat- said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just keen to know from you all that, how soon can a June 2011 (175) applicant expect a CO, looking at current DIAC moves.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Expat-


From what i gather so far, i'm just guessing from an administrative point of view, and I could be wrong, a few lucky June applicants may just see a CO allocation after about 2 weeks later, provided the next allocation date shows 31 March. 

My guess is that Idac is speeding up work to meet their SLA / quota (if they have one for this) so that they can go for their long summer holidays between Dec - Jan. This could also mean that in Dec - Jan, Idac's work may see a drastic slow down. Just my 2 cts! The seniors and early CO hopefuls here, ps don't :flame: me if i'm wrong  Ok, with that, I'm going to check my status again (my 10th time today), assuming some are still working over-time


----------



## Bunyip02

Yes, doctor repeated the test and listened for one whole minute and then all was normal, but doc was not sure whether it will flag up to need further tests.  my blood pressure was up as I was so nervous and usually it is low and healthy as I go running 3 times a week and have exercised for many years, so I didn't do myself any favours that day. Annoying!!!!!!


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> Yes, doctor repeated the test and listened for one whole minute and then all was normal, but doc was not sure whether it will flag up to need further tests.  my blood pressure was up as I was so nervous and usually it is low and healthy as I go running 3 times a week and have exercised for many years, so I didn't do myself any favours that day. Annoying!!!!!!


It's indeed annoying when things like that happen at the worse possible times.

I hope everything clears up for you the soonest possible time.

I have downloaded a file from another forum containing instructions for doctors facilitating medical test. You may want to look at it as it might give you some idea.


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> It's indeed annoying when things like that happen at the worse possible times.
> 
> I hope everything clears up for you the soonest possible time.
> 
> I have downloaded a file from another forum containing instructions for doctors facilitating medical test. You may want to look at it as it might give you some idea.


Ok thanks, where can I get this file?


----------



## aPerfectCircle

Gooooooooood Morning,

I would like to share with all respected members of this wonderful thread that I got my grant this morning, I am still in shock. Am I awake or Am I still sleeping.

Wishing the best of luck to all members waiting for COs and Grants.


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## harry21

raktim said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: arty:
> What are your timelines? Do let us know.


My timelines are

175 applied on Dec 22, 2010, 
CO - 05/10/2011, co had asked for medicals and birth certificate
Medicals finalised today
Pre- grant - 10/11/2011


----------



## Merang

*Hi*



leptokurtic said:


> Many congrats Maz!!!! I suppose you would be dying for dizzyizzy to join you now eh? Seemingly my estimate has been off by 10 days but you should take into account that the CO wouldn't just take up your case and ask for PCC + Meds. You must have had your case allocated last month and only now are getting the call. Good luck!!!



How u know about external checks you got an email or ur online status showing this plz let us know tnx


----------



## raktim

aPerfectCircle said:


> Gooooooooood Morning,
> 
> I would like to share with all respected members of this wonderful thread that I got my grant this morning, I am still in shock. Am I awake or Am I still sleeping.
> 
> Wishing the best of luck to all members waiting for COs and Grants.
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Congratulations & Celebrations!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2::cheer2:arty:
This is a good week, I say!


----------



## MaddyOZ

harry21 said:


> My timelines are
> 
> 175 applied on Dec 22, 2010,
> CO - 05/10/2011, co had asked for medicals and birth certificate
> Medicals finalised today
> Pre- grant - 10/11/2011


Heartiest Congrats Mate. I will be heading to Perth as well.

All the best.

Where are you put up in Perth?

Cheers.


----------



## Madicken

Seems like I might get a CO before Christmas.  I got one issue though; We've considered going to Australia on vacation and in order to do that we need to apply for eVisitor. Will the 175 visa be safe if eVisitor is granted before we do our medicals for 175? Would we need to leave Australia asap if we get a pre-grant letter/a refusal?


----------



## raj.sny

expat- said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just keen to know from you all that, how soon can a June 2011 (175) applicant expect a CO, looking at current DIAC moves.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Expat-


My estimate is any time in Jan2012. Based on current speed of DIAC, this'd have been possible in Dec 11, but not optimistic because of Christmas holidays/shutdown in Dec.


----------



## raj.sny

aPerfectCircle said:


> Gooooooooood Morning,
> 
> I would like to share with all respected members of this wonderful thread that I got my grant this morning, I am still in shock. Am I awake or Am I still sleeping.
> 
> Wishing the best of luck to all members waiting for COs and Grants.
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Congrates......


----------



## rg1prasad

aPerfectCircle said:


> Gooooooooood Morning,
> 
> I would like to share with all respected members of this wonderful thread that I got my grant this morning, I am still in shock. Am I awake or Am I still sleeping.
> 
> Wishing the best of luck to all members waiting for COs and Grants.
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


So finally you are pulled to aussis:clap2::clap2:

party time...

All the very best for you...

G1


----------



## botero82

harry21 said:


> Hi Guys, I got my pre-grant letter today...
> 
> It still seams so unreal...
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread and thanks everyone for sharing their thoughts on others....


Congrats!


----------



## Guest

Merang said:


> How u know about external checks you got an email or ur online status showing this plz let us know tnx


I needed to provide some administrative information and while providing that I inquired about the general status of my application as well  That's how I know...


----------



## Guest

leptokurtic said:


> Maz25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallyyyyyyyyyyy, I was assigned a CO today! I've been asked to do my medical and also to provide a copy of my birth certificate. I should really learnt to trust my sixth sense - I've been dragging my feet about doing my medical for about 2 months and had a feeling that I needed to get my birth certificate - even considered asking my mum to bring it last time I saw her but then just never bothered.
> 
> Waiting for my mum to email a copy of my birth certificate and medical has been booked for next week.  The weird thing though is that all my docs are still shown as required?
> 
> Congrats to all those who got a CO or grant/ pre-grant today! DIAC seems to be working overtime today.
> 
> And good luck to those still waiting for a CO, especially Voddy who created that lovely sheet for us to keep track of all the CO allocations and grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats Maz!!!! I suppose you would be dying for dizzyizzy to join you now eh? Seemingly my estimate has been off by 10 days but you should take into account that the CO wouldn't just take up your case and ask for PCC + Meds. You must have had your case allocated last month and only now are getting the call. Good luck!!!
Click to expand...

Earth to Maz25... Do you read us Maz25??? Over....


----------



## happ

Congrats to all who got CO assigned and to those who got pre-grant and grant letters.

Speed of DIAC looks great these days.. ACS has also paced up their process.. I am thinking of applying for 175 instead of 176 now 

Although, I have already applied for VIC..but thinking, it wont make much of a difference in 175 and 176 with the pace of DIAC now.

Any comments would be appreciated!!

Congrats to all ozziezz again 

Happ!


----------



## Maz25

leptokurtic said:


> Many congrats Maz!!!! I suppose you would be dying for dizzyizzy to join you now eh? Seemingly my estimate has been off by 10 days but you should take into account that the CO wouldn't just take up your case and ask for PCC + Meds. You must have had your case allocated last month and only now are getting the call. Good luck!!!


Thanks, yes, it would be great if Izzy moved here as well, though she's likely to move to Sydney whereas I am based in Perth. But on the plus side, my best friend in UAE really wants to move here so come next year, I may even have company.

Ha ha, yes I noticed that your crystal ball needs a bit of fine tuning. 

My agent has already submitted my birth certificate but my medical is not until end of next week. With a bit of luck, I should have my pre-grant by end of the year or early January. Definitely a good end to this year or a great start to next year (depending on when pre-grant comes through). 

Hope you do not have to wait much longer before they're done with the external checks.


----------



## Maz25

armor said:


> icic... i just wonder if it is more of a policy thing,.... biz workflow constraint.... or even a system constraint thing .. to a onlooker like myself, it seems that changing a working visa to a pr is a matter of simply bringing down the documents in person to some govt office and then everything is all set even before you can finish reading this . .... and more importantly, it can save lots of unnecessary disruption to work and $$$$$!!! ... Anyway, i guess it's fine for those already scheduled to go back to their countries for their regular family visits - making a trip back can serve dual purposes, plus a big party!!


That would be the ideal situation but unfortunately, DIAC has other ideas - that was the policy when I was in the UK and I never once had to exit the country and come back to be issued my visa, on top of it taking about 2 weeks max. Anyway, once you have the pre-grant in your hands, I doubt that anyone really minds whether they have to go to the moon and back to get the visa issued - we're all too busy celebrating and looking forward to a more secure future in Oz.


----------



## botero82

aPerfectCircle said:


> Gooooooooood Morning,
> 
> I would like to share with all respected members of this wonderful thread that I got my grant this morning, I am still in shock. Am I awake or Am I still sleeping.
> 
> Wishing the best of luck to all members waiting for COs and Grants.
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah



Congrats!


----------



## Maz25

harry21 said:


> My timelines are
> 
> 175 applied on Dec 22, 2010,
> CO - 05/10/2011, co had asked for medicals and birth certificate
> Medicals finalised today
> Pre- grant - 10/11/2011


Congratulations! 

Funnily enough, I got asked for the exact same thing. Based on your timeline, looks like I can expect my pre-grant just before Christmas.


----------



## Guest

Maz25 said:


> Thanks, yes, it would be great if Izzy moved here as well, though she's likely to move to Sydney whereas I am based in Perth. But on the plus side, my best friend in UAE really wants to move here so come next year, I may even have company.
> 
> Ha ha, yes I noticed that your crystal ball needs a bit of fine tuning.
> 
> My agent has already submitted my birth certificate but my medical is not until end of next week. With a bit of luck, I should have my pre-grant by end of the year or early January. Definitely a good end to this year or a great start to next year (depending on when pre-grant comes through).
> 
> Hope you do not have to wait much longer before they're done with the external checks.


Thanks for the sweet wishes Maz. I have been trying my level best to get 457 sponsorship in the meantime but so far no such luck... If an opening comes around for an Analyst Programmer where you are working at, do drop me a line


----------



## happ

another small question here:

is it possible to upload any left out document at a later date while submitting the 175 application online? I still do not have my marriage certificate handy :-(


----------



## Maz25

leptokurtic said:


> Thanks for the sweet wishes Maz. I have been trying my level best to get 457 sponsorship in the meantime but so far no such luck... If an opening comes around for an Analyst Programmer where you are working at, do drop me a line


I suspect your PR visa will come through well before you can get sponsorship and to be honest, I am looking forward to being on my own visa and not having to worry about work permits. It took me about 12 months to get sponsorship (I applied for PR after I got fed up of getting no response to my numerous job applications) and I must have sent off hundreds of applications, most of which did not even generate a courtesy 'thanks but no thanks' email.

Will let you know if I hear anything at work but my company's IT department is predominantly based in Asia and South Africa - the IT department in Australia is very small (think there's about 4-5 people there).

Good luck with the visa - I'm sure you'll get it very very soon.


----------



## Guest

happ said:


> another small question here:
> 
> is it possible to upload any left out document at a later date while submitting the 175 application online? I still do not have my marriage certificate handy :-(


Yup, go on and upload it. No problem at all.


----------



## DKsingh

Suhel said:


> Hi Artemisa ,
> 
> Congratulations on getting your Grant letter , Can you please clarify my doubt on medicals
> 
> My medicals show the following status in the "Application status page" , does this mean my Medicals have been finailised
> 
> 10/10/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
> 06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/10/2011 Further medical results referred Message
> 06/10/2011 HIV blood test referred Message
> 
> But in the "Document check list page" is still showing as required
> 
> xx/12/2010 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Required Message
> xx/12/2010Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian Required Message
> 
> Just wondering if my medicals have been finalised but not updated in the document checklist page ?
> 
> Secondly our case officer has not accepted the "University Transcript " of my wife as proof of Evidence of English language . Though the University Transript clearly states that 4 years of engineering degree course and examination was conducted in English language.
> 
> Now we have been asked to get "Evidence of English language ability " from university in a certifcate format . Hopefully we would be submitting this by next week.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Regards
> Suhel


Dear Suhel,

My wife has done her Grad+Post Grad(3+5 yrs education) in BSC-IT and MBA in english... but courses were with distance ducation.... Is it possible to get the IELTS exemption?

BR//


----------



## yc86

oh my god.. when i looked at the spreadsheet today, saw the march applicants CO assigned dates filling up quickly. (but non in the last couple of weeks?)
Got me excited for a moment till i checked my status. 

by the way, how would the CO contact you? Is it through email/phone/snail mail?

Also, will the status be updated online first (required turning to met or something), or will the CO contact you first?

lastly.. anyone else is a fresh graduate applying for 175 thru aus qualification? will they give other applicants more priority over the graduates?

thanks


----------



## sgn051

nana046 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just want to share my status
> 
> ACS: 22-Apr-2011 (Software Engineer)
> 175 Applied: 04-May-2011
> CO Allocation: 09-Nov-2011 - email received from team 2- Requested to submit Job exp, medicals and PCC
> Medical: Not yet
> PCC: Not yet
> 
> can any one advice me what is team 2 means?


here we go 
congratulation :clap2:

Immigration getting faster as I written before as onshore application all most they done with... 

I believe mid of December all June will be allocated... 

Go ImmI Go... :boxing:


----------



## sgn051

aPerfectCircle said:


> Gooooooooood Morning,
> 
> I would like to share with all respected members of this wonderful thread that I got my grant this morning, I am still in shock. Am I awake or Am I still sleeping.
> 
> Wishing the best of luck to all members waiting for COs and Grants.
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Congratulation :clap2:

yes that what we need go ImmI go..


----------



## sgn051

Bunyip02 said:


> Yes, doctor repeated the test and listened for one whole minute and then all was normal, but doc was not sure whether it will flag up to need further tests.  my blood pressure was up as I was so nervous and usually it is low and healthy as I go running 3 times a week and have exercised for many years, so I didn't do myself any favours that day. Annoying!!!!!!


1st if you do not Blood pressure person. Advice DO NOW Worry all will be fine... 

2nd again if you High Blood Pressure person still please DO NOT WORRY as my mother 63 years OLD with HIGH blood pressure still get out come as MET ok

As I say do not worry because I gone through same case 

if they think you are not stable Blood pressure they 100% ask to do more test by specialist like ECG or other to just check that all your heart parts are working ok D). 

On top of that if you or any one with High pressure then one letter from your GP that you are hypertension patient but keep your Pressure normal and take your medication regularly...

Hypertension in medical not big issue... 

if they ask for further test keep Eye on salt and Sugar for few days... Take enough rest before go...


Does they ask for any more test for you ... if not then I am 100% sure ... all GOOD...

if they have any doubt in any health Issue they ask for further test to cleare their Doubts... 

Good Luck


----------



## Maz25

yc86 said:


> oh my god.. when i looked at the spreadsheet today, saw the march applicants CO assigned dates filling up quickly. (but non in the last couple of weeks?)
> Got me excited for a moment till i checked my status.
> 
> by the way, how would the CO contact you? Is it through email/phone/snail mail?
> 
> Also, will the status be updated online first (required turning to met or something), or will the CO contact you first?
> 
> lastly.. anyone else is a fresh graduate applying for 175 thru aus qualification? will they give other applicants more priority over the graduates?
> 
> thanks


There are a lot of March applicants who either been assigned a CO or got their visa in this week alone. Go back a couple of pages through this thread and you'll see all the posts dating to this week about CO and grant allocations.

CO will contact you by email. Any updates/ emails that are sent to you will be reflected online. 

If you are applying for 175 visa, then you are in Priority 4 and applications are typically processed in the order that they are received. All March applications have probably been batched and should have or be getting a CO shortly.


----------



## Achilles

aPerfectCircle said:


> Gooooooooood Morning,
> 
> I would like to share with all respected members of this wonderful thread that I got my grant this morning, I am still in shock. Am I awake or Am I still sleeping.
> 
> Wishing the best of luck to all members waiting for COs and Grants.
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Congratulations aPerfectCircle :clap2::clap2: lane:lane: Wish you all the best


----------



## rajeshv

Hey all, little update - CO has been notified of our travel plan, got our leaves approved and flights are now booked. Soon to fly out to Auckland. Wish Achilles, John, G1, Bunyip02 and others speedy (pre) grants and rest (who're waiting for CO) the co allocations.


----------



## Achilles

rajeshv said:


> Hey all, little update - CO has been notified of our travel plan, got our leaves approved and flights are now booked. Soon to fly out to Auckland. Wish Achilles, John, G1, Bunyip02 and others speedy (pre) grants and rest (who're waiting for CO) the co allocations.


have a safe trip champ and enjoy till the extremelane:


----------



## weeras

*CO allocated*

Hi all,

Congrats on everyone who got grants and COs :clap2:
Today i got to know that I've been allocated a CO from team 2 (as a reply to a PLE raised).
According to them i've been allocated a CO 3-4 days earlier.
Voddy, can u pls update the spreadsheet with my CO allocation date as 08-11-11?
(Lodged date 17-02-11, 176-Family sponsored)
Thank u,
Good luck to all.........


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> have a safe trip champ and enjoy till the extremelane:


so Achilles where you planed to go finally... ...?


----------



## ibarry

hi guys, just wish to inform you that we have got our GRANT today 11/11/11 what a date not to forget  
We wish to thanks God first and glory to the lord Jesus and also thank you all for your support and it has been really helpful for me and my family. Please keep doing the good job you are doing here as this help lots of us during the painful wait.


----------



## Achilles

sgn051 said:


> so Achilles where you planed to go finally... ...?


 It depends upon the date of my pre-grant now. a new project is starting in jan. So I've been advised to take my vacation before that. If I get next week, a short trip to Bali (I want to see the visa get stamped ). If not, India..


----------



## Achilles

ibarry said:


> hi guys, just wish to inform you that we have got our GRANT today 11/11/11 what a date not to forget
> We wish to thanks God first and glory to the lord Jesus and also thank you all for your support and it has been really helpful for me and my family. Please keep doing the good job you are doing here as this help lots of us during the painful wait.


Congratulations ibarry :clap2::clap2: I think now, all the secret CO allocations are manifesting themselves as grants.. great week for this thread indeed


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> It depends upon the date of my pre-grant now. a new project is starting in jan. So I've been advised to take my vacation before that. If I get next week, a short trip to Bali (I want to see the visa get stamped ). If not, India..


you will get pre Grant arount end of this month so I believe you prepare for Balilane:


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> you will get pre Grant arount end of this month so I believe you prepare for Balilane:


If he is getting his grant at end of this month then when we are going to get :confused2: 

No he should get next week and we should get before christmas :clap2:lane:


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> If he is getting his grant at end of this month then when we are going to get :confused2:
> 
> No he should get next week and we should get before christmas :clap2:lane:


Deeptss ... Deeptss... DO NOT TAKE TOO MUCH STRESS..... 

You will going toooo around new year day.... :clap2:lane:

Now come on start booking , start packing and have safe flight... lane:


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> Deeptss ... Deeptss... DO NOT TAKE TOO MUCH STRESS.....
> 
> You will going toooo around new year day.... :clap2:lane:
> 
> Now come on start booking , start packing and have safe flight... lane:


I have already booked for my trip to visit home .. So wants to combine everything together


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> I have already booked for my trip to visit home .. So wants to combine everything together


I am expecting CO in second week of Dec 2011


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> I am expecting CO in second week of Dec 2011



hmm .. have you done your meds and PCC (indian and AFP) ??


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> If he is getting his grant at end of this month then when we are going to get :confused2:
> 
> No he should get next week and we should get before christmas :clap2:lane:


I wish tooo next by next week but he Done Medicals 2nd Nov and I might have doubt that that not finish by next week...  

I wish all done ASAP


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> hmm .. have you done your meds and PCC (indian and AFP) ??


I have done my PCC and MEDICAL about 8 months before but those for my Another VISA application and that is Valid for 1 year so they might not ask for new one... 
as I am 100% sure that CO allocated with 1 year


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> I have done my PCC and MEDICAL about 8 months before but those for my Another VISA application and that is Valid for 1 year so they might not ask for new one...
> as I am 100% sure that CO allocated with 1 year



Oh then you will get a pregrant by Dec 15th  ... 

Be ready to give a treat in zafran


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> Oh then you will get a pregrant by Dec 15th  ...
> 
> Be ready to give a treat in zafran


Zafran...? why ... I don't like Quality and service as they charge....

charges Base on location ... so what we can do we got there Darling Harber ... sit for while and go to Himalaya at Granvil or celebration as Harish Park so far ... I like food quality there...


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Weeras,

Sheet Updated 

Thanks
RakeshPatel



weeras said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats on everyone who got grants and COs :clap2:
> Today i got to know that I've been allocated a CO from team 2 (as a reply to a PLE raised).
> According to them i've been allocated a CO 3-4 days earlier.
> Voddy, can u pls update the spreadsheet with my CO allocation date as 08-11-11?
> (Lodged date 17-02-11, 176-Family sponsored)
> Thank u,
> Good luck to all.........


----------



## han solo

sgn051 said:


> 2nd again if you High Blood Pressure person still please DO NOT WORRY *as my mother 63 years OLD with HIGH blood pressure still get out come as MET ok*
> 
> As I say do not worry because I gone through same case
> 
> Good Luck


hello, sgn!

did you mean that you included your mother to be a dependent along with your lodgement of 175 application? may i ask what were the requirements she met for you to legitimize her inclusion? what do you mean by MET? 

sorry for too many questions. thanks.


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi All 

Small Update. MY CO has asked for 

Form 1071i Health Requirements(permanent entry) and 
Sponsor Birth Certificate
Please provide your sponsor's full birth certificate. The document must contain the names of
both parents.

for my sponser birth certificate... I am planning to provide my brother's indian passport (expired) - will that work? 

what is form 1071i mean?

G1


----------



## sgn051

han solo said:


> hello, sgn!
> 
> did you mean that you included your mother to be a dependent along with your lodgement of 175 application? may i ask what were the requirements she met for you to legitimize her inclusion? what do you mean by MET?
> 
> sorry for too many questions. thanks.


1st DO NOT SAY SORRY HERE FOR TOO MANY QUESTIONS 

we are here to help... you can ask any number of questions... 
:focus:

*did you mean that you included your mother to be a dependent along with your lodgement of 175 application? 
*
yes I included my mother in my 175 Application as Dependent 

*may i ask what were the requirements she met for you to legitimize her inclusion?*

you can put any one as your Dependant Just need following and any more question related to this reply here and i will give Ans tomorrow as I have to go now

Other dependent relatives

Other relatives of you or your partner may be considered in the application if they meet all of the requirements of other dependent relatives.
See: General Skilled Migration Definitions

Evidence to attach to your application

You must complete Form 47A for each dependant aged 18 years or over, whether they are migrating with you or not. You cannot lodge this form electronically. You must send the form and all supporting documentation by post or courier directly to the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre. 
See Form 47A Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over (238KB PDF file)

You will also need to provide:
a certified copy of your relative's birth certificate and evidence of their relationship to you
evidence that the relative resides in your household
evidence that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months 
if your relative is divorced or separated, evidence of their divorce or legal separation.

*what do you mean by MET? *

I am bit confuse in this question ... you ask MET for health or ask for dependent requirement MET so need more details...
if that related Blood pressure then we give letter from GP that My mother taking all medication and she doing regular BP check up and all getting good and normal ... and they CWO send letter that my mother MET all requirements related to migration to Australia.

as Australia health is insured with Medicare if your you are unhealthy then Australian people need to pay for your health about $200000 or $300000 free 

yes just free that why they go for health check up as you not cost them too much....

... I still have 15 mints if i do not reply with in then i will reply tomorrow...


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> Small Update. MY CO has asked for
> 
> Form 1071i Health Requirements(permanent entry) and
> Sponsor Birth Certificate
> Please provide your sponsor's full birth certificate. The document must contain the names of
> both parents.
> 
> for my sponser birth certificate... I am planning to provide my brother's indian passport (expired) - will that work?
> 
> what is form 1071i mean?
> 
> G1


no passport 
give school leaving certificate... work 100 % 

but not any expired certificate and they do not accept passport as birth certificate...


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> Small Update. MY CO has asked for
> 
> Form 1071i Health Requirements(permanent entry) and
> Sponsor Birth Certificate
> Please provide your sponsor's full birth certificate. The document must contain the names of
> both parents.
> 
> for my sponser birth certificate... I am planning to provide my brother's indian passport (expired) - will that work?
> 
> what is form 1071i mean?
> 
> G1


and yes 1071i is just information document that provide you... that is not form... 

that you need to met that one... is there any other form with that


----------



## rg1prasad

sgn051 said:


> and yes 1071i is just information document that provide you... that is not form...
> 
> that you need to met that one... is there any other form with that



Helli SGN...

No other form with 1071i. 

And School leaving certificate (Is it Transfer Certificate : TC) is not available for my brother. So what else will work?

G1


----------



## raktim

ibarry said:


> hi guys, just wish to inform you that we have got our GRANT today 11/11/11 what a date not to forget
> We wish to thanks God first and glory to the lord Jesus and also thank you all for your support and it has been really helpful for me and my family. Please keep doing the good job you are doing here as this help lots of us during the painful wait.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: arty:
This week has been very good!!


----------



## raktim

rg1prasad said:


> Helli SGN...
> 
> No other form with 1071i.
> 
> And School leaving certificate (Is it Transfer Certificate : TC) is not available for my brother. So what else will work?
> 
> G1


Try the pass certificate (CBSE/ICSE/State Board) if he has that. Else, if has an Australian passport with the parents names mentioned, he can submit that. They would surely consider that. Is there no birth certificate?


----------



## rg1prasad

raktim said:


> Try the pass certificate (CBSE/ICSE/State Board) if he has that. Else, if has an Australian passport with the parents names mentioned, he can submit that. They would surely consider that. Is there no birth certificate?


Well 10th class certificate is available

But I think there aren't my parents name on Australian Passport, Correct me if i am wrong. 

In Indian, for those who are born after 1988 only will be issued birth certificate, for other it will be 10th certificate.

G1


----------



## han solo

sgn051 said:


> Evidence to attach to your application
> 
> You must complete Form 47A for each dependant aged 18 years or over, whether they are migrating with you or not.* You cannot lodge this form electronically. You must send the form and all supporting documentation by post or courier directly to the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre. *
> See Form 47A Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over (238KB PDF file)
> 
> You will also need to provide:
> a certified copy of your relative's birth certificate and evidence of their relationship to you
> evidence that the relative resides in your household
> evidence that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months
> if your relative is divorced or separated, evidence of their divorce or legal separation.


 :shocked: it was a good thing i asked you about this. i happened not to have familiarized myself with the complete process; we sent the Form47A online because nowhere in the form that says dox should be sent by courier or post. 

will i still have a problem by sending the requirements only on monday by DSL? anyway, there's no CO allocated yet on my application. 

thank you for the heads up. :thumb:

could anyone else assist me to, at least, know what the next step is? do i still have to write a letter explaining about my ignorance of the instruction? could this be a major mistake and be a cause for denial? thank you!


----------



## raktim

rg1prasad said:


> Well 10th class certificate is available
> 
> But I think there aren't my parents name on Australian Passport, Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> In Indian, for those who are born after 1988 only will be issued birth certificate, for other it will be 10th certificate.
> 
> G1


I honestly have no idea as of now about Australian passports. Others might be able to add their views.
In India, birth certificates were there even before 1988 and that I know for sure. I know n number of people born before 1988 who have birth certificates and that includes me!
You might want to enquire with the Registrar of Births and Deaths at your city. They would definitely have a document that includes the names of both parents.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi rg1prasad,

Yes ,There is no parents name on Australian passport , I checked my bro AUS Passport copy. But on his citizenship certificate , father name should be there.

I submitted my bro 12th school leaving certificate , but mother name is not there .

*Is there any guy who got Family Sponsored 176 visa , with just school leaving certificate as evidence of relationship ? * (has not uploaded Birth certificate).

Thanks
RakeshPatel




rg1prasad said:


> Well 10th class certificate is available
> 
> But I think there aren't my parents name on Australian Passport, Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> In Indian, for those who are born after 1988 only will be issued birth certificate, for other it will be 10th certificate.
> 
> G1


----------



## rg1prasad

well I dont know how to crack this problem, But I am trying it hard. I am going to approach the municipality Office. My doubt is that will DIAC accept a certificate which is dated now? 

G1


----------



## raktim

rg1prasad said:


> well I dont know how to crack this problem, But I am trying it hard. I am going to approach the municipality Office. My doubt is that will DIAC accept a certificate which is dated now?
> 
> G1


Probably a signed declaration along with whatever you can provide would suffice DIAC's need. It could be a self signed declaration on why you can't provide them or a municipality official signed declaration (if they agree to sign) on being unable to provide documents dated before XX-XX-XXXX.

Hope your issue resolves at the earliest! All the best! Do keep us posted.


----------



## jaspreet.channa

Hey all...so got my grant yesterday..i know it was late but trust me PCC can take a long time....however I am very happy....just needed to discuss one thing...as I live in Ireland i need to get my visa evidencing done from Ausralian embassy London...however when I callled them they said that Indian dont need to get their visa labelled...they are given electronic visas..so i confirmed the same with my CO also and he said the same....but am still not sure should i get the visa label on my passport or not? Can anybody who hasn't got visa label and travellled suggest something...i dont want that they stop me at the airport for not having visa label.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi rg1prasad,

Same issue happened with me for getting my mom passport.
My mom don't have any birth date evidence.so we went to her school to get her school leaving certificate , But Date issued was current date. 

so passport officer said me , get an affidavit why you get this "school leaving certificate" now. why u didn't issued before. write 2-3 reasons. go to Notary officer. get it stamped and submit original.

Best luck Jeevan ,keep us updated. 

Thanks
RakeshPatel




rg1prasad said:


> well I dont know how to crack this problem, But I am trying it hard. I am going to approach the municipality Office. My doubt is that will DIAC accept a certificate which is dated now?
> 
> G1


----------



## itskamran

jaspreet.channa said:


> Hey all...so got my grant yesterday..i know it was late but trust me PCC can take a long time....however I am very happy....just needed to discuss one thing...as I live in Ireland i need to get my visa evidencing done from Ausralian embassy London...however when I callled them they said that Indian dont need to get their visa labelled...they are given electronic visas..so i confirmed the same with my CO also and he said the same....but am still not sure should i get the visa label on my passport or not? Can anybody who hasn't got visa label and travellled suggest something...i dont want that they stop me at the airport for not having visa label.


Congratulations.
Please share your timelines


----------



## jaspreet.channa

itskamran said:


> Congratulations.
> Please share your timelines


I applied on 22 Feb 2011..got CO on 12 Oct..and it took me almost a month to get my PCC done :tongue1:....


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jaspreet,

No worry ,seems it's ok.
As my Brother in law travels like this to AUS , his old visa is expired.
he has been issued a "bridging Visa" , but there is no stamp on his passport with new valid dates. and I also asked him so he said , they check from online system by just entering our passport no. whether u have visa or not.
Keep supporting doc with you.

Congrats .


Thanks
RakeshPatel






jaspreet.channa said:


> Hey all...so got my grant yesterday..i know it was late but trust me PCC can take a long time....however I am very happy....just needed to discuss one thing...as I live in Ireland i need to get my visa evidencing done from Ausralian embassy London...however when I callled them they said that Indian dont need to get their visa labelled...they are given electronic visas..so i confirmed the same with my CO also and he said the same....but am still not sure should i get the visa label on my passport or not? Can anybody who hasn't got visa label and travellled suggest something...i dont want that they stop me at the airport for not having visa label.


----------



## raktim

jaspreet.channa said:


> Hey all...so got my grant yesterday..i know it was late but trust me PCC can take a long time....however I am very happy....just needed to discuss one thing...as I live in Ireland i need to get my visa evidencing done from Ausralian embassy London...however when I callled them they said that Indian dont need to get their visa labelled...they are given electronic visas..so i confirmed the same with my CO also and he said the same....but am still not sure should i get the visa label on my passport or not? Can anybody who hasn't got visa label and travellled suggest something...i dont want that they stop me at the airport for not having visa label.


Congratulations!!!:clap2: arty:

It's raining grants....its raining grants!!! :cheer2:


----------



## jaspreet.channa

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Jaspreet,
> 
> No worry ,seems it's ok.
> As my Brother in law travels like this to AUS , his old visa is expired.
> he has been issued a "bridging Visa" , but there is no stamp on his passport with new valid dates. and I also asked him so he said , they check from online system by just entering our passport no. whether u have visa or not.
> Keep supporting doc with you.
> 
> Congrats .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Hey thank you so much Rakesh..that seems to relax me...


----------



## rg1prasad

Congratulations Jaspreet


----------



## Artemisa

jaspreet.channa said:


> Hey all...so got my grant yesterday..i know it was late but trust me PCC can take a long time....however I am very happy....just needed to discuss one thing...as I live in Ireland i need to get my visa evidencing done from Ausralian embassy London...however when I callled them they said that Indian dont need to get their visa labelled...they are given electronic visas..so i confirmed the same with my CO also and he said the same....but am still not sure should i get the visa label on my passport or not? Can anybody who hasn't got visa label and travellled suggest something...i dont want that they stop me at the airport for not having visa label.


Congrats! 

Yes, they check the visa eletronically, even you have it evidenced in the passport. It's not necessary to get it stamped. 
Anyway, I would recommend you to print the grant notice and take it with you. If you prefer (sometimes can be easier during the first days in Ozland), you can go to any Immigration Dept. in Australia and get the stamp in your passport. 

Well, I know it's not necessary but I preferred to get 'labelled'. You know, it's more 'real' than a simple mail LOL

The picture of it:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZW_jdCnrnr8/TrxHS237rHI/AAAAAAAAA20/bMqfyiIybQI/s1600/visto.jpg


----------



## jaspreet.channa

Artemisa said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Yes, they check the visa eletronically, even you have it evidenced in the passport. It's not necessary to get it stamped.
> Anyway, I would recommend you to print the grant notice and take it with you. If you prefer (sometimes can be easier during the first days in Ozland), you can go to any Immigration Dept. in Australia and get the stamp in your passport.
> 
> Well, I know it's not necessary but I preferred to get 'labelled'. You know, it's more 'real' than a simple mail LOL
> 
> The picture of it:
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZW_jdCnrnr8/TrxHS237rHI/AAAAAAAAA20/bMqfyiIybQI/s1600/visto.jpg


Hey thanks..i think i will also get it done..looks more prettier on passport.....so when r u planning to leave for australia n whr?


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Helli SGN...
> 
> No other form with 1071i.
> 
> And School leaving certificate (Is it Transfer Certificate : TC) is not available for my brother. So what else will work?
> 
> G1


you can get Birth certificate and school leaving certificate 
but best and easy way is go to school where you brother study and left school

they 100% give school leaving certificate with in 5 mints....

they have all the data and they have to keep 

as My mother never register birth in late 1950....  lol

so she never get birth certificate...as she can get but that is very long process

so I got her school ask principal and i get school leaving certificate in 10 mints 

and that work....

ONE IMPORTANT THING as you have 28 days limit and if you not get 
then use any Government approved document that show birth date and 
ask your brother to statutory declaration that he lost documents or any thing and can't get with in 28 days so use this document and statutory declaration, I believe that going to work... I never done that way... but 

*BEST TO GET SCHOOL LEAVING CERTIFICATE IN ENGLISH EASY and QUICK SO JUST GO TO SCHOOL OR ASK SOME YOUR RELATIVE TO GO THAT SCHOOL*


----------



## sharemyhead

Hi everyone....

I'm in the process of getting my PCC done and when I went to the RPO, I was told that my police verification was incomplete at the time of issuing my passport so I'll have to fill the PP forms once again and the verification will be done.
How can they issue a passport without completing the verification and its been more than 6 years since I got my passport, shouldn't the verification be complete by now?
Anyways, just wanted to know if anyone else has faced such a problem and how long will it take for the verification to be done this time? Anything which I can do to expedite the process?
Damn the RPO.. These guys sure know how to make your life hell..


----------



## rg1prasad

sharemyhead said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I'm in the process of getting my PCC done and when I went to the RPO, I was told that my police verification was incomplete at the time of issuing my passport so I'll have to fill the PP forms once again and the verification will be done.
> How can they issue a passport without completing the verification and its been more than 6 years since I got my passport, shouldn't the verification be complete by now?
> Anyways, just wanted to know if anyone else has faced such a problem and how long will it take for the verification to be done this time? Anything which I can do to expedite the process?
> Damn the RPO.. These guys sure know how to make your life hell..


Hello sharemyhead

I am aware of this process but i had police verification done before issue of PP, so got PCC on the same day. Well the process you are undergoing will surely take lot of time. Now nothing is in passport office hand, its in police hand. So try to find a police man and getyour things done.If not it might take minimum 30 days to get reply from police to passport office.

So chase the police.

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi 

When I called the school for my brother's school leaving certificate then they said that they can provide Conduct certificate. Will that work?

G1


----------



## hazel_nutz

I just got a CO on 9-Nov-2011! I'm not sure it's because my turn has genuinely reached or coz I lodged a PLE a few days before that - after checking the "current allocation" stats! LOL
Gotta provide Meds & PCC in 28 days. Anybody knows how long more till they make decision, once everything is cleared? ~exciting~


----------



## JohnAnton

^ i ithink around 2 weeks


----------



## happ

Hey

I was trying to find out about the funds requirement for applying to DIAC under 175.. but couldnt get useful info.. this is what am looking for:

1) How much funds would need to be shown as a proof of balance to DIAC? I would be applying for my spouse and myself.

2) What kind of a proof would i need to provide them? a bank statement? how many months bank statement is enough? And would i need to maintain that balance throughout the application process?

if someone can point me to a DIAC info page regarding the same, that would be a great help.. thanks much!!

Happ!


----------



## KL_User

happ said:


> Hey
> 
> I was trying to find out about the funds requirement for applying to DIAC under 175.. but couldnt get useful info.. this is what am looking for:
> 
> 1) How much funds would need to be shown as a proof of balance to DIAC? I would be applying for my spouse and myself.
> 
> 2) What kind of a proof would i need to provide them? a bank statement? how many months bank statement is enough? And would i need to maintain that balance throughout the application process?
> 
> if someone can point me to a DIAC info page regarding the same, that would be a great help.. thanks much!!
> 
> Happ!



As far as I know, there's no fund requirements for GSM 175 but there is for GSM 176 State sponsorship.

Check the DIAC webpage under eligibility ctiteria


----------



## happ

KL_User said:


> As far as I know, there's no fund requirements for GSM 175 but there is for GSM 176 State sponsorship.
> 
> Check the DIAC webpage under eligibility ctiteria


I tried checking it all over the place on their website (including eligibility).. nothing i could find.. I think you are right, there is no requirement of fund proofs for 175... someone experienced please comment on this.. 

thanks!
Happ!


----------



## Flip

*Help!!!! Waiting for 12 months.*

Help! Are there any more Nov. 2010 applicants waithing for their Visa?

I applied 13 Nov. 2010 and have been waiting for 12 months now. Is this normal?

My CO tells me they are still processing my application. I don't believe that! How can that be?

Is Anyone elso in the same situation?


----------



## JohnAnton

Flip said:


> Help! Are there any more Nov. 2010 applicants waithing for their Visa?
> 
> I applied 13 Nov. 2010 and have been waiting for 12 months now. Is this normal?
> 
> My CO tells me they are still processing my application. I don't believe that! How can that be?
> 
> Is Anyone elso in the same situation?


get your TRN no. and check you status online:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## clerk85

Dear All,

I am seeking for help, probably for a silly issue 

I am thinking to frontload PCC & MCC before CO allocation. What documents should I need to bring to medical center? Just the transaction number & PP or anything more? My choosend Medical center have ehealth.


----------



## JohnAnton

clerk85 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am seeking for help, probably for a silly issue
> 
> I am thinking to frontload PCC & MCC before CO allocation. What documents should I need to bring to medical center? Just the transaction number & PP or anything more? My choosend Medical center have ehealth.


download med forms online. you need your trn no to download them. please see link above.

download the forms and print them and bring them to the med testing center.

i also suggest that you call the med center and get instructions from them.


----------



## Maz25

Flip said:


> Help! Are there any more Nov. 2010 applicants waithing for their Visa?
> 
> I applied 13 Nov. 2010 and have been waiting for 12 months now. Is this normal?
> 
> My CO tells me they are still processing my application. I don't believe that! How can that be?
> 
> Is Anyone elso in the same situation?


As you have a CO already, it appears that your application is being processed.

Have you provided all additional information (if any) requested by your CO?

Could it be that they are also doing security checks on you? If you have visited or lived in high risk countries in the last few years, this may have flagged your application for further checks.

Other than that, you could maybe ask your CO whether s/he needs any further information and ask for a timeline as to when they think your application will be finalised and a decision conveyed to you.


----------



## MaddyOZ

clerk85 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am seeking for help, probably for a silly issue
> 
> I am thinking to frontload PCC & MCC before CO allocation. What documents should I need to bring to medical center? Just the transaction number & PP or anything more? My choosend Medical center have ehealth.


PCC you have to apply for the countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 yrs. 

Medicals you can check health assessment panel doctors link in the DIAC website and take an appointment which is near to your current location . If its an ehealth center then you need not take a printout of the forms. Everything can be done online.

All the best.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## shrsir

MaddyOZ said:


> PCC you have to apply for the countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 yrs.
> 
> Medicals you can check health assessment panel doctors link in the DIAC website and take an appointment which is near to your current location . If its an ehealth center then you need not take a printout of the forms. Everything can be done online.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Hi, One query here. I have lived in a different country (not my home) from 2007~2009. I requested for, and attained the PCC from the respective embassy in Nov 2010. Considering that i would be allocated a CO in another few months, would I be required to re-request a new PCC for this country, since it would be more than a year since I received it? Or a fresh PCC appicable only for the current resident/home country?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaddyOZ

shrsir said:


> Hi, One query here. I have lived in a different country (not my home) from 2007~2009. I requested for, and attained the PCC from the respective embassy in Nov 2010. Considering that i would be allocated a CO in another few months, would I be required to re-request a new PCC for this country, since it would be more than a year since I received it? Or a fresh PCC appicable only for the current resident/home country?
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, Police clearance certificates are valid only for one year from the date of issue.
So if its gonna more than a year, then unfortunately you have to reapply and get it again.


----------



## Flip

Maz25 said:


> As you have a CO already, it appears that your application is being processed.
> 
> Have you provided all additional information (if any) requested by your CO?
> 
> Could it be that they are also doing security checks on you? If you have visited or lived in high risk countries in the last few years, this may have flagged your application for further checks.
> 
> Other than that, you could maybe ask your CO whether s/he needs any further information and ask for a timeline as to when they think your application will be finalised and a decision conveyed to you.


Maybe it's because I'm a sole applicant. I'm sending emails to my CO every week now. The strange thing is; I got a CO on 2nd of September. Then on 13. Oktober I got an email saying: Hi I'm your new CO. So I got a second CO???

I got an email from my CO last week. This is what it said:

You have provided evidence which states that you were employed by (name of company) from 17 October 2008 - 12 June 2009 and also from 1 February 2010 - 20 January 2011. *Please confirm that this is correct.*

Is this stange?


----------



## Artemisa

KL_User said:


> As far as I know, there's no fund requirements for GSM 175 but there is for GSM 176 State sponsorship.
> 
> Check the DIAC webpage under eligibility ctiteria


Correct. There isn't fund requirements. 
You just have to prove you had received wages from your job. If you are claiming 3 years of experience points, prove you are not in a voluntary job for these years. If not claiming any experience points, you just have to provide evidence for the last year. 

You can prove it with a few payslips, tax refund receipt, or bank statements. Your choise. 
I provided 2 payslips (an old one and a recent one) and tax refund receipt for the 3 years I was claiming experience points.


----------



## Artemisa

MaddyOZ said:


> PCC you have to apply for the countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 yrs.
> 
> Medicals you can check health assessment panel doctors link in the DIAC website and take an appointment which is near to your current location . If its an ehealth center then you need not take a printout of the forms. Everything can be done online.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Ehealth is a funny thing. I'm not sure how it works, but somehow looks like it's only possible to upload the exams if the CO marked it as 'requested'. And sometimes it doesn't work that way, even when the status page shows 'requested'. 

It happened twice last week. Rg1prasad could not upload his wife's medicals (she was added after lodgement), and someone else here could not use e-health too. 

So, call the clinic. But remember that e-health is not so reliable yet....


----------



## mohit2903

Please advice how to raise DIAC PLE?


----------



## luojian

Not necessarily. I believe that if you know something of the language of your students you know where some of their specific difficulties will be. Also explaining may be more difficult if you don't know your students native tongue, but many schools and teachers advocate an all English policy meaning that everything from word go is only in English. The advantage of this method is that students really do try to use English more. Your native language can become a barrier if you know that you can use it. I mean in real life do we always talk to people in quiet places when we're feeling fine with no stress? No! It's difficult to speak another language all the time and you need to get used to doing it and to rely on your own resources. So instead of saying (an Expat to a Spaniard) I'm sorry, could you say that again in English we should say ¿Me lo puede repetir más despacio por favor? listen again and see if we can understand. The third time round you've gone purple with frustration, but you're still speaking Spanish


----------



## Artemisa

mohit2903 said:


> Please advice how to raise DIAC PLE?


General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
You should raise an PLE if you had already applied and do not have a CO. 




luojian said:


> Not necessarily. I believe that if you know something of the language of your students you know where some of their specific difficulties will be. Also explaining may be more difficult if you don't know your students native tongue, but many schools and teachers advocate an all English policy meaning that everything from word go is only in English. The advantage of this method is that students really do try to use English more. Your native language can become a barrier if you know that you can use it. I mean in real life do we always talk to people in quiet places when we're feeling fine with no stress? No! It's difficult to speak another language all the time and you need to get used to doing it and to rely on your own resources. So instead of saying (an Expat to a Spaniard) I'm sorry, could you say that again in English we should say ¿Me lo puede repetir más despacio por favor? listen again and see if we can understand. The third time round you've gone purple with frustration, but you're still speaking Spanish


Hi. I'm not sure you answered the correct thread.


----------



## abulbees

I have a similar question, would it be possible that I send a PCC more than a year old issued from Syria providing that since the PCC was issued I did not go to Syria?


----------



## Bunyip02

Flip said:


> Maybe it's because I'm a sole applicant. I'm sending emails to my CO every week now. The strange thing is; I got a CO on 2nd of September. Then on 13. Oktober I got an email saying: Hi I'm your new CO. So I got a second CO???
> 
> I got an email from my CO last week. This is what it said:
> 
> You have provided evidence which states that you were employed by (name of company) from 17 October 2008 - 12 June 2009 and also from 1 February 2010 - 20 January 2011. Please confirm that this is correct.
> 
> Is this stange?


If it is a new CO I guess they need to familiarise themselves with there new case load, they can't really grant someone's visa if they do not feel they have checked some details for themselves. If the information is correct, all you need to do is reply with the answer yes it is or no it isn't.


----------



## Bunyip02

Good luck to everyone for tmrw, hope we have a rain of CO's and Grants.


----------



## sgn051

han solo said:


> :shocked: it was a good thing i asked you about this. i happened not to have familiarized myself with the complete process; we sent the Form47A online because nowhere in the form that says dox should be sent by courier or post.
> 
> will i still have a problem by sending the requirements only on monday by DSL? anyway, there's no CO allocated yet on my application.
> 
> thank you for the heads up. :thumb:
> 
> could anyone else assist me to, at least, know what the next step is? do i still have to write a letter explaining about my ignorance of the instruction? could this be a major mistake and be a cause for denial? thank you!


after application done we can send document online 
if need then CO ask you to send by post 

and yes you can make changes or send document before CO allocate


----------



## deeptss

Good Morning friends .. Any good news .. :ranger:


----------



## han solo

sgn051 said:


> after application done we can send document online
> if need then CO ask you to send by post
> 
> and yes you can make changes or send document before CO allocate


thank you, sgn051! so over the weekend, i have decided to just wait for my CO to ask for the hard copies through courier. as i am an ONLINE applicant, every piece of my supporting document was sent electronically. am i right or (left ), i mean, wrong? 

again, my big thanks.  regards.


----------



## zullin

What about people applying by paper? When i get a CO (hopefully soon), can I submit pcc and medicals by email attachment to CO since we do not have online account?


----------



## sgn051

han solo said:


> thank you, sgn051! so over the weekend, i have decided to just wait for my CO to ask for the hard copies through courier. as i am an ONLINE applicant, every piece of my supporting document was sent electronically. am i right or (left ), i mean, wrong?
> 
> again, my big thanks.  regards.


I never heard that CO ask to send document by post 
as color scan copy 100% work.

Now if need to provide any document or want to changes to your application

BUT YOU HAVE TO UPLOAD OR EMAIL THOSE DOCUMENTS WHICH THEY REQUESTED BEFORE CO Assign for Safe side 

then if CO need any more documents or hard copy then they will ask you.

I never heard in last 4 years that any CO ask for post any document if they already emailed.

After application done and get TRN number or FILE number they always ask for mode of communication and send document by EMAIL or ONline document upload system.

And about your Right and Left side ... I would say that your all side is clear and correct as Online Application Always ask to upload documents


----------



## sgn051

zullin said:


> What about people applying by paper? When i get a CO (hopefully soon), can I submit pcc and medicals by email attachment to CO since we do not have online account?


yes you can after Application done online or by paper 
you can send document by email to [email protected]

with your Full NAME, FILE NUMBER, TRN number(if Online application), DOB, Application Date.

and you will get conformation as well that all document attached to your application 

I had done paper application and then emailed few documents by email after get application file number. For example, Bank statement ... so many so many pages...

I did not give at time of application but after get File number by paper application then I emailed and they accepted..


----------



## clerk85

No post since last five hours! No update from anybody today!!


----------



## Guest

These periods of silence have usually proven to be 'calm before the storm'. After each one there is usually a rain of grants. I am sure within a week or two may/june/july applicants will start getting calls. Chin up people!!!


----------



## itskamran

leptokurtic said:


> These periods of silence have usually proven to be 'calm before the storm'. After each one there is usually a rain of grants. I am sure within a week or two may/june/july applicants will start getting calls. Chin up people!!!


Hi leptokurtic,

I was said by CO "You will be contacted again when all character and national security checks are completed." on 26 Sep 2011. What do you think how much time it would take.

I am asking you coz i think your and my circumstances match.

Moreover i have not got any job verification call. Please tell me if you have any idea of it. Coz i did not submit my Bank Statement and Tax documents with job documents (unfortunately i don't have). You may know the tax structure here in Pakistan only 2% pay tax and i am in remaining 98%


----------



## Guest

itskamran said:


> Hi leptokurtic,
> 
> I was said by CO "You will be contacted again when all character and national security checks are completed." on 26 Sep 2011. What do you think how much time it would take.
> 
> I am asking you coz i think your and my circumstances match.
> 
> Moreover i have not got any job verification call. Please tell me if you have any idea of it. Coz i did not submit my Bank Statement and Tax documents with job documents (unfortunately i don't have). You may know the tax structure here in Pakistan only 2% pay tax and i am in remaining 98%


Pakistani applicants usually take anywhere from 10 months to 15 months AFTER CO allocation to get a PR visa.

I also haven't received any job verification call (at least my employer hasn't informed me if there was one). If you don't have the tax docs you can submit the salary slips + bank statements; these should be enough. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## itskamran

leptokurtic said:


> Pakistani applicants usually take anywhere from 10 months to 15 months AFTER CO allocation to get a PR visa.
> 
> I also haven't received any job verification call (at least my employer hasn't informed me if there was one). If you don't have the tax docs you can submit the salary slips + bank statements; these should be enough. Hope this helps!!!


Thanks, i think that i have submitted too much data as my job proof.

According to Australian Time Standards Cat 4 applicants time is 18 months and 10 months have already passed.

One more thing that if we submit PCC now would it be helpful for Immigration department for Character assessment or we should go for it when we will be asked to do so?


----------



## Guest

itskamran said:


> Thanks, i think that i have submitted too much data as my job proof.
> 
> According to Australian Time Standards Cat 4 applicants time is 18 months and 10 months have already passed.
> 
> One more thing that if we submit PCC now would it be helpful for Immigration department for Character assessment or we should go for it when we will be asked to do so?


Let me get this straight. You applied for 176 in Jan and your CO contacted you in September?? Was this in response to a PLE you raised? Anyways, if you look at the DIAC website, it says that processing time of 176 applications is 24 months for HR applicants. 18 months is for 175 applicants.

Providing the PCC won't help it's just a formality for them. They conduct their own brand of extensive checks on us. So you should wait until asked, or if you are trying for a straight grant you can frontload PCC + Medicals. Do keep your hopes up you MIGHT get a grant in 2 to 3 months more. Remember me in your prayers.


----------



## itskamran

leptokurtic said:


> Let me get this straight. You applied for 176 in Jan and your CO contacted you in September?? Was this in response to a PLE you raised? Anyways, if you look at the DIAC website, it says that processing time of 176 applications is 24 months for HR applicants. 18 months is for 175 applicants.
> 
> Providing the PCC won't help it's just a formality for them. They conduct their own brand of extensive checks on us. So you should wait until asked, or if you are trying for a straight grant you can frontload PCC + Medicals. Do keep your hopes up you MIGHT get a grant in 2 to 3 months more. Remember me in your prayers.


I think you are making mistake with 176 (Family Sponsored) coz they have same time like 175 however SS 176 have different time standard. You can check it in this link Client Service Charter

Tell me one thing that have you done with PCC and medical?


----------



## Guest

itskamran said:


> I think you are making mistake with 176 (Family Sponsored) coz they have same time like 175 however SS 176 have different time standard. You can check it in this link Client Service Charter
> 
> Tell me one thing that have you done with PCC and medical?


Oooops, my bad    

You are right, timeframe is 18 months for us. Well, if you got a CO in September then your processing has only just started unfortunately. As I said, currently Pakistani applicants seem to be taking 10 - 15 months AFTER CO allocation...

Nopes, I haven't done them. I want to obtain the maximum amount of time I can for the initial entry date so waiting patiently for CO to advise me about PCC+ Medicals...


----------



## Flip

Bunyip02 said:


> If it is a new CO I guess they need to familiarise themselves with there new case load, they can't really grant someone's visa if they do not feel they have checked some details for themselves. If the information is correct, all you need to do is reply with the answer yes it is or no it isn't.


Thanks...I'm feeling much better now. That was the best answer I've gotten so far. Let's see what happens this weeks...it's getting winter here In The Netherlands so it's time to move south


----------



## itskamran

leptokurtic said:


> Oooops, my bad
> 
> You are right, timeframe is 18 months for us. Well, if you got a CO in September then your processing has only just started unfortunately. As I said, currently Pakistani applicants seem to be taking 10 - 15 months AFTER CO allocation...
> 
> Nopes, I haven't done them. I want to obtain the maximum amount of time I can for the initial entry date so waiting patiently for CO to advise me about PCC+ Medicals...


I think and pray that Immigration department is doing faster than ever. I accept that i am getting tired with wait.

Hope for better for all


----------



## rg1prasad

My Medicals reached in sydney today... 

G1


----------



## Merang

I want to share one thing I have studied many paki applicants cases and got idea that most of them finalized close to 18 months doesn't matter when co has assigned it happens automagically and I pridict INSHALLAH you guys will get your grant whit in 18 months as total and second thing if ur docs showing MET than I think in they already have done verification of docs job etc or they will not do it but only God knows. As we have every thing geniune so no need to afraid just pray for ur self and for others.


----------



## deeptss

rg1prasad said:


> My Medicals reached in sydney today...
> 
> G1


Cool then you are going to get your grant tomorrow  .. :clap2:

Congrats in advance


----------



## armor

leptokurtic said:


> These periods of silence have usually proven to be 'calm before the storm'. After each one there is usually a rain of grants. I am sure within a week or two may/june/july applicants will start getting calls. Chin up people!!!


Note the planned system maintenance message: "

_To allow us to continually improve our systems, online services and products there will be planned system maintenance on the following days:

Website outage

Wednesday 16 November 2011 from 6 am to 6.05 am AEDT (GMT + 10) and
Thursday 17 November 2011 from 6 am to 6.05 am AEDT (GMT + 10)._"

I am speculating that these 2 short outages of 5min each may mean some bug fixes that they are deploying to synchronize the system where the CO allocation and grant entries are done to the system that we are all viewing the status updates. Some backlogs of CO contacts have to show up soon or at least after the outages!  Trying to be positive:clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

deeptss said:


> Cool then you are going to get your grant tomorrow  .. :clap2:
> 
> Congrats in advance


Well, I will put your precious congrats in my bag and will open at around 2 weeks time because it might take 2 to 4 weeks once the medicals reach Sydney. HOC will have to upload to the website, review it and "Required" to "Referred" and then my medicals should reach my CO and then the decision will be taken. For this process it might take 2 to 4 weeks. And if something unsual is found again further medicals will be asked by CO. till then i will wait :ranger:.

And thank you for the wishes. 

G1


----------



## matchless

My medicals were dispatched on 4th Nov. Any guesses, when should I expect the visa?


----------



## rg1prasad

armor said:


> Note the planned system maintenance message: "
> 
> _To allow us to continually improve our systems, online services and products there will be planned system maintenance on the following days:
> 
> Website outage
> 
> Wednesday 16 November 2011 from 6 am to 6.05 am AEDT (GMT + 10) and
> Thursday 17 November 2011 from 6 am to 6.05 am AEDT (GMT + 10)._"
> 
> I am speculating that these 2 short outages of 5min each may mean some bug fixes that they are deploying to synchronize the system where the CO allocation and grant entries are done to the system that we are all viewing the status updates. Some backlogs of CO contacts have to show up soon or at least after the outages!  Trying to be positive:clap2:



Well I think I contributed something for this maintainance. I posted a query to my CO saying that I couldn't add my spouse documents through e-health. I have added my spouse at later point of time, so that might be the bug... so correcting that now... 

G1


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> My medicals were dispatched on 4th Nov. Any guesses, when should I expect the visa?


Keep your fingers crossed. Last year some Pakistani applicants were asked to send PCC + Medicals as soon as the CO was assigned and then subjected to lengthy background checks. You should try and call DIAC to ask for an update on your case. Let's hope for the best...


----------



## Merang

matchless said:


> My medicals were dispatched on 4th Nov. Any guesses, when should I expect the visa?


if you dont mind can matchless i ask your gender.?


----------



## Merang

i am asking you because you are the only here who has been asked for medicals and pcc 
we all still waiting for MC and PCC request.


----------



## Merang

itskamran said:


> Hi leptokurtic,
> 
> I was said by CO "You will be contacted again when all character and national security checks are completed." on 26 Sep 2011. What do you think how much time it would take.
> 
> I am asking you coz i think your and my circumstances match.
> 
> Moreover i have not got any job verification call. Please tell me if you have any idea of it. Coz i did not submit my Bank Statement and Tax documents with job documents (unfortunately i don't have). You may know the tax structure here in Pakistan only 2% pay tax and i am in remaining 98%



hi bro my online status showing All MET and form 80 received but my co did send me any email regarding external checks what i learned from ur reply that your co informed you that you will be contacted when external checks will finnish. its not because of your PLE.
do i submit PlE or wait for co response


----------



## Guest

Merang said:


> hi bro my online status showing All MET and form 80 received but my co did send me any email regarding external checks what i learned from ur reply that your co informed you that you will be contacted when external checks will finnish. its not because of your PLE.
> do i submit PlE or wait for co response


It's always better to avoid raising status PLEs. Try calling DIAC and asking for your status from the telephone operator. That way you won't ruffle your CO's feathers at least...


----------



## itskamran

Merang said:


> hi bro my online status showing All MET and form 80 received but my co did send me any email regarding external checks what i learned from ur reply that your co informed you that you will be contacted when external checks will finnish. its not because of your PLE.
> do i submit PlE or wait for co response


I never ever sent PLE even after my CO email my online status is showing for "Requested" for form80 and 1220 (even i have submitted online). and i don't bother it.

I think whether you should send PLE or not , it depends on you but i think we should not irritate our CO to send PLEs.

Can you share your timelines


----------



## matchless

Merang said:


> if you dont mind can matchless i ask your gender.?


I am a female & i am also surprised that in the first mail my CO asked for my PCC & medicals.


----------



## adiarora

*How to check if my CO is allocated ?*

Hi Guys, just wanted to check with you on how youre checking if your CO is allocated.

Ever since, my application was lodged, i have just been able to check the standard status page which just shows the documents I am supposed to upload, which I have already uploaded and nothing else.

Any help would really help.


----------



## sgn051

matchless said:


> I am a female & i am also surprised that in the first mail my CO asked for my PCC & medicals.


Congratulate as co only ask for medicals and pcc if u met 120 points and all clear so good luck and yes I hope u r healthy and all good but in case if u have any health issue then do not book medical early take 1 or 2 weeks to make that health issue normal like sugar or blood and then book medicals 


Good luck ready to fly lol


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Well, I will put your precious congrats in my bag and will open at around 2 weeks time because it might take 2 to 4 weeks once the medicals reach Sydney. HOC will have to upload to the website, review it and "Required" to "Referred" and then my medicals should reach my CO and then the decision will be taken. For this process it might take 2 to 4 weeks. And if something unsual is found again further medicals will be asked by CO. till then i will wait :ranger:.
> 
> And thank you for the wishes.
> 
> G1


Co never ask for any more medicals as that only ask by Dr who did you medicals if he think any thing wrong and ask for more test so all good
ready to fly


----------



## armor

To all March applicants, it's moving again!! My status this morning has a new entry:

_ 15/11/2011 Application being processed further _ :clap2::clap2::clap2:

A CO from team 6 emailed me at the same time this morning to provide Form80 within 28 days. I think I can fill it in today but he never mention whether I should email a scanned copy or snail-mail a hardcopy. Anybody knows?

Good luck to all!


----------



## Artemisa

armor said:


> To all March applicants, it's moving again!! My status this morning has a new entry:
> 
> _ 15/11/2011 Application being processed further _ :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> A CO from team 6 emailed me at the same time this morning to provide Form80 within 28 days. I think I can fill it in today but he never mention whether I should email a scanned copy or snail-mail a hardcopy. Anybody knows?
> 
> Good luck to all!


Following the instructions, you should print, fill it, scan and upload. 
Congrats


----------



## deeptss

armor said:


> To all March applicants, it's moving again!! My status this morning has a new entry:
> 
> _ 15/11/2011 Application being processed further _ :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> A CO from team 6 emailed me at the same time this morning to provide Form80 within 28 days. I think I can fill it in today but he never mention whether I should email a scanned copy or snail-mail a hardcopy. Anybody knows?
> 
> Good luck to all!


Congratss  ..


----------



## armor

Artemisa said:


> Following the instructions, you should print, fill it, scan and upload.
> Congrats


Thanks Artemisa, will do that. Since this was the only form I was asked to fill, I hope there will be no more tail-end after that :eyebrows:


----------



## rg1prasad

adiarora said:


> Hi Guys, just wanted to check with you on how youre checking if your CO is allocated.
> 
> Ever since, my application was lodged, i have just been able to check the standard status page which just shows the documents I am supposed to upload, which I have already uploaded and nothing else.
> 
> Any help would really help.


Hi

A new line appear's in your online status with "Application being processed further" date will also mentioned there as well....

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

sgn051 said:


> Co never ask for any more medicals as that only ask by Dr who did you medicals if he think any thing wrong and ask for more test so all good
> ready to fly


Thank you SGN...


----------



## Merang

itskamran said:


> I never ever sent PLE even after my CO email my online status is showing for "Requested" for form80 and 1220 (even i have submitted online). and i don't bother it.
> 
> I think whether you should send PLE or not , it depends on you but i think we should not irritate our CO to send PLEs.
> 
> Can you share your timelines


sorry i didnt undre stand than how you know that your security checks on.........


----------



## Merang

*thanks for ur reply*



matchless said:


> I am a female & i am also surprised that in the first mail my CO asked for my PCC & medicals.



than i think you dont need to worry because for females they dont do lengthy external checks.... hope fully will get grant very soon...


----------



## rg1prasad

Hi All

I was asked to provide a document that shows my brother's DOB and my both parents name. FOr that my father has prepared a document (statutory declaration) saying that my brother DOB is xxxxxx and they are natural parents for him. both my parents signed that. Can my parents do that or my brother need's to provide statutory declaration? Is this document enough or still anything needed?

G1


----------



## matchless

sgn051 said:


> Congratulate as co only ask for medicals and pcc if u met 120 points and all clear so good luck and yes I hope u r healthy and all good but in case if u have any health issue then do not book medical early take 1 or 2 weeks to make that health issue normal like sugar or blood and then book medicals
> 
> 
> Good luck ready to fly lol


Thanx sgn051 you have raised my hopes


----------



## sgn051

armor said:


> To all March applicants, it's moving again!! My status this morning has a new entry:
> 
> _ 15/11/2011 Application being processed further _ :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> A CO from team 6 emailed me at the same time this morning to provide Form80 within 28 days. I think I can fill it in today but he never mention whether I should email a scanned copy or snail-mail a hardcopy. Anybody knows?
> 
> Good luck to all!


congratulation :clap2: some light in dark area....


----------



## MaddyOZ

Hi All,

The application status shows 'Health requirements finalised' with today's date.

In the documents check list it shows the following two as still requested only.

Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested	
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested

The status change from 'Requested' to 'Met' will be changed by CO? or someone else?

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jeevan,

Have you got school leaving certificate ?
for this your parent needs to sign Statutory Declaration. Not your brother.

Try to avoid Statutory declaration if you can as they know in our country anybody can write whatever and do signs.As this is the main document to show sponsor relationship.

Try more for Birth Certificate.Don't go too fast.
if I wrote hard thing , please forgive me.

Best luck.

Thanks
RakeshPatel




rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was asked to provide a document that shows my brother's DOB and my both parents name. FOr that my father has prepared a document (statutory declaration) saying that my brother DOB is xxxxxx and they are natural parents for him. both my parents signed that. Can my parents do that or my brother need's to provide statutory declaration? Is this document enough or still anything needed?
> 
> G1


----------



## raktim

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was asked to provide a document that shows my brother's DOB and my both parents name. FOr that my father has prepared a document (statutory declaration) saying that my brother DOB is xxxxxx and they are natural parents for him. both my parents signed that. Can my parents do that or my brother need's to provide statutory declaration? Is this document enough or still anything needed?
> 
> G1


Hi G1,

In case you did not get the pass certificate or any other official document showing the relation, a statutory declaration would be ok. But try to avoid declaring on a plain paper. Get it on a stamp paper and notarise it. That should vouch for authenticity. Your brother on the other hand can try the same thing in Australia if the law allows.

Hope this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## jerryjc

Dear Friends,

My application changed to ABPF today (15/11/2011).... I applied on 13 May, 2011.

Everything except Medical(160EH&26EH), PCC & Form 80 are showing met...

Thank you very much and best of luck to all especially to Voddy.....


----------



## RakeshPatel

Wow ,Congrats , This is a great news

Can you please add your data by following form ?

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

or send all your details to me in private msg , i will update sheet.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



jerryjc said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My application changed to ABPF today (15/11/2011).... I applied on 13 May, 2011.
> 
> Everything except Medical(160EH&26EH), PCC & Form 80 are showing met...
> 
> Thank you very much and best of luck to all especially to Voddy.....


----------



## zullin

deeptss said:


> Congratss  ..


Congratulations!!! Woot woot


----------



## jerryjc

RakeshPatel said:


> Wow ,Congrats , This is a great news
> 
> Can you please add your data by following form ?
> 
> 
> or send all your details to me in private msg , i will update sheet.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Thanks Rakesh.....

Done already....


----------



## raktim

jerryjc said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My application changed to ABPF today (15/11/2011).... I applied on 13 May, 2011.
> 
> Everything except Medical(160EH&26EH), PCC & Form 80 are showing met...
> 
> Thank you very much and best of luck to all especially to Voddy.....


Congratulations!!! :clap2: 
So we now have May applicants being allotted Cos'. At this rate Oct/Nov applicants should have COs and grants by April/May 2012 if not earlier . I think I'm overtly optimisitic


----------



## jerryjc

raktim said:


> Congratulations!!! :clap2:
> So we now have May applicants being allotted Cos'. At this rate Oct/Nov applicants should have COs and grants by April/May 2012 if not earlier . I think I'm overtly optimisitic


Thank you raktim...


----------



## Bunyip02

My medicals finalised today, so waiting for my Grant  so excited


----------



## MaddyOZ

Bunyip02 said:


> My medicals finalised today, so waiting for my Grant  so excited


Can you please confirm if the documents check list status changed to 'Met' as well?

For me the application status showed Medicals finalised, but the documents check list status is still 'Requested'. I am not sure if CO / or any health assessment official will change after verifying the letters received from the respective medical center.


----------



## Bunyip02

MaddyOZ said:


> Can you please confirm if the documents check list status changed to 'Met' as well?
> 
> For me the application status showed Medicals finalised, but the documents check list status is still 'Requested'. I am not sure if CO / or any health assessment official will change after verifying the letters received from the respective medical center.


Mine still say requested on check list, there are 3 of us on our application and they all still say that.


----------



## MaddyOZ

Bunyip02 said:


> Mine still say requested on check list, there are 3 of us on our application and they all still say that.


Okay. Then it might have to be changed to 'Met' for the PR Grant, guess this would be done by health official. 

Good Luck and All the best.

Wishing you to get it ASAP.

Cheers.


----------



## Bunyip02

MaddyOZ said:


> Okay. Then it might have to be changed to 'Met' for the PR Grant, guess this would be done by health official.
> 
> Good Luck and All the best.
> 
> Wishing you to get it ASAP.
> 
> Cheers.


They don't very often change the last bit to MET, just a grant will come  good luck to us


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was asked to provide a document that shows my brother's DOB and my both parents name. FOr that my father has prepared a document (statutory declaration) saying that my brother DOB is xxxxxx and they are natural parents for him. both my parents signed that. Can my parents do that or my brother need's to provide statutory declaration? Is this document enough or still anything needed?
> 
> G1


Can't u get school leaving certificate of ur brother ?


----------



## clerk85

raktim said:


> Congratulations!!! :clap2:
> So we now have May applicants being allotted Cos'. At this rate Oct/Nov applicants should have COs and grants by April/May 2012 if not earlier . I think I'm overtly optimisitic


I don't think that you are optimistic. Infact, you are realistic. Once June applications are finalized then things should move fast like lane: 
I observed that number of applicantions on 175 significfantly dropped from July 1, 2011. I have visited other forums also and have found similar statistics.


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was asked to provide a document that shows my brother's DOB and my both parents name. FOr that my father has prepared a document (statutory declaration) saying that my brother DOB is xxxxxx and they are natural parents for him. both my parents signed that. Can my parents do that or my brother need's to provide statutory declaration? Is this document enough or still anything needed?
> 
> G1


He is your sponsor .....so....best get some real documents rather stet Dec


----------



## rg1prasad

raktim said:


> Hi G1,
> 
> In case you did not get the pass certificate or any other official document showing the relation, a statutory declaration would be ok. But try to avoid declaring on a plain paper. Get it on a stamp paper and notarise it. That should vouch for authenticity. Your brother on the other hand can try the same thing in Australia if the law allows.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi 

I have submitted a statutory declaration which is declared by my mother stating my brother's birthday and the other document i had was Ration Card which in the name of my father, in the card my mother's name, both my brother and mine names along with DOB's are present. But that was xerox copy, so got notary from the lawyer. Hope this works. If it is not working then I have to spend around 2-3 thousand bucks to get a DOB certificate for my brother. 

Just submitted to the DIAC and I will wait till the CO responds, if still the CO is not satisfied then I will go for DOB certificate.

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

sgn051 said:


> Can't u get school leaving certificate of ur brother ?


My school is saying that they will provide only conduct certificate in which my father name is displayed, but mother name will not be present. So it might be not useful, so i didn't apply. 

G1


----------



## raktim

rg1prasad said:


> My school is saying that they will provide only conduct certificate in which my father name is displayed, but mother name will not be present. So it might be not useful, so i didn't apply.
> 
> G1


Don't worry..you'll get through. As I understand from other forums and here too, most of the people working on the teams are people from the sub-continent. They'd definitely understand the situation and give the grant.

Also, just noticed 



smelf1 said:


> Congrats and i will be joining you just got my 176 granted last night


Congratulations smelf1 :clap2: arty:

Like I sang "It's raining grants... hallelujah...it's raining grants..."


----------



## rg1prasad

rg1prasad said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted a statutory declaration which is declared by my mother stating my brother's birthday and the other document i had was Ration Card which in the name of my father, in the card my mother's name, both my brother and mine names along with DOB's are present. But that was xerox copy, so got notary from the lawyer. Hope this works. If it is not working then I have to spend around 2-3 thousand bucks to get a DOB certificate for my brother.
> 
> Just submitted to the DIAC and I will wait till the CO responds, if still the CO is not satisfied then I will go for DOB certificate.
> 
> G1


Hi

Can anyone suggest whether the docs i have provided will suffice the CO?

G1


----------



## yc86

hi guys~

logged on today to check my status and found out that it has been changed to 'application being further processed' - meaning that someone has opened my file?

roughly how long would it be till I'm contacted by the CO? think should be within this week.. kinda excited

i'm looking thru my emails including the junk mailbox from today with caution.. don't want to accidentally delete it or empty the junk mail without looking.


----------



## Bunyip02

yc86 said:


> hi guys~
> 
> logged on today to check my status and found out that it has been changed to 'application being further processed' - meaning that someone has opened my file?
> 
> roughly how long would it be till I'm contacted by the CO? think should be within this week.. kinda excited
> 
> i'm looking thru my emails including the junk mailbox from today with caution.. don't want to accidentally delete it or empty the junk mail without looking.


If they send you an email, it should say on the front page by your name, " e-mail sent to you". That's what ours said.

Maybe they don't need anything from you yet?


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> My school is saying that they will provide only conduct certificate in which my father name is displayed, but mother name will not be present. So it might be not useful, so i didn't apply.
> 
> G1


School leaving verification is fine no need mother name in school leaving ... Who told you that school leaving verification need mother name.... Yes rasan card is good option too

So.. get school leaving verification no matter what in make sure date of birth and your brother full name there. No need mother name


----------



## rg1prasad

sgn051 said:


> School leaving verification is fine no need mother name in school leaving ... Who told you that school leaving verification need mother name.... Yes rasan card is good option too
> 
> So.. get school leaving verification no matter what in make sure date of birth and your brother full name there. No need mother name


CO specifically asked for my brother name & DOB with both parents name.... So I left out school leaving certificate

G1


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> CO specifically asked for my brother name & DOB with both parents name.... So I left out school leaving certificate
> 
> G1


I never send my mother birth ceertificete always give school leaving ... ...let me check a.d reply u tomorrow ... So best us use rasan card for family relation and school leaving for DOB


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Sgn051 ,

175 applicants , don't understand pain of showing proof of blood relationship documents.

 

just kidding Sgn051 ,please don't mind.

Our application can be rejected if we fail to prove this relationship, because of this we have to get just 100 points.

in 175 case , they never mind this docs, they just want birthdate.

*Jeevan, Pl get school leaving certi as additional proof this will surely add positiveness in your file.*

Thanks
RakeshPatel



sgn051 said:


> I never send my mother birth ceertificete always give school leaving ... ...let me check a.d reply u tomorrow ... So best us use rasan card for family relation and school leaving for DOB


----------



## RakeshPatel

Where is Voddy , Must be praying in Temple. 

Come on Voddy , give us CO date , you are hiding.


----------



## emcee0718

Hi, just curious if you know anyone who have been asked by their case officer to undergo medicals and PCC but was denied with visa even their meds and PCC are okay. Would case officer request to take medicals if they initially thought applicants did not passed the required points?


----------



## smelf1

176 visa granted last night, so you can update the spreadsheet.

PCC took 7 weeks finally got them on Friday the 11th, sent them in straight away and last night got the email with the visa.


----------



## Bunyip02

smelf1 said:


> 176 visa granted last night, so you can update the spreadsheet.
> 
> PCC took 7 weeks finally got them on Friday the 11th, sent them in straight away and last night got the email with the visa.


Congrats  best of luck for the future


----------



## Artemisa

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The application status shows 'Health requirements finalised' with today's date.
> 
> In the documents check list it shows the following two as still requested only.
> 
> Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested
> Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested
> 
> The status change from 'Requested' to 'Met' will be changed by CO? or someone else?
> 
> Thanks for your inputs.


Mine was the same. So, after I had uploaded everything CO requested, I informed the CO by mail everything (incluing medicals) were done. 
These forms changed to 'MET' and I received the grant letter.


----------



## smelf1

Bunyip02 said:


> Congrats  best of luck for the future


Thanks, hey Bunyip02 what vias are you going for? As i see you have a job already.

I have not bothered applying for any jobs as i had no visa.


----------



## Bunyip02

smelf1 said:


> Thanks, hey Bunyip02 what vias are you going for? As i see you have a job already.
> 
> I have not bothered applying for any jobs as i had no visa.


175, everything done my end, just waiting for grant  

No don't have a job yet, job verification is when Diac rang work to do a check.


----------



## smelf1

Bunyip02 said:


> 175, everything done my end, just waiting for grant
> 
> No don't have a job yet, job verification is when Diac rang work to do a check.



Ah i read that wrong, i got the visa as soon as they received my PCC's which our Garda decided to keep me waiting 7 weeks for.

How long are you waiting since you put in all your docs?


----------



## Bunyip02

smelf1 said:


> Ah i read that wrong, i got the visa as soon as they received my PCC's which our Garda decided to keep me waiting 7 weeks for.
> 
> How long are you waiting since you put in all your docs?


The final medical was finalized this morning, nothing else to add, everything is MET now:clap2:


----------



## smelf1

Bunyip02 said:


> The final medical was finalized this morning, nothing else to add, everything is MET now:clap2:


Good stuff you will probably hear tomorrow then, they seem to move nice and fast once the final docs are in.


----------



## Bunyip02

smelf1 said:


> Good stuff you will probably hear tomorrow then, they seem to move nice and fast once the final docs are in.


i hope so, i think i might wake up early tmrw morning to take a look


----------



## rg1prasad

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Sgn051 ,
> 
> 175 applicants , don't understand pain of showing proof of blood relationship documents.
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding Sgn051 ,please don't mind.
> 
> Our application can be rejected if we fail to prove this relationship, because of this we have to get just 100 points.
> 
> in 175 case , they never mind this docs, they just want birthdate.
> 
> *Jeevan, Pl get school leaving certi as additional proof this will surely add positiveness in your file.*
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Well I have 120 point under belt now... will that be useful? 176 to 175...

G1


----------



## giro123

received today the e-mail from the CO ( team 7 ) asking for further documents ( additional work related documents , MEDs and PCCs )


----------



## SpaceTrotter

Hi Folks - I'm a 175-er .. Appl: 27/May/11.

A few of my friends got their pre-grants last week.
1) 175 - Appl 06/Mar - all docs uploaded - direct pre-grant 02/Nov.
2) 175 - Appl 15/Apr - all docs uploaded - direct pre-grant 04/Nov.


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Sgn051 ,
> 
> 175 applicants , don't understand pain of showing proof of blood relationship documents.
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding Sgn051 ,please don't mind.
> 
> Our application can be rejected if we fail to prove this relationship, because of this we have to get just 100 points.
> 
> in 175 case , they never mind this docs, they just want birthdate.
> 
> Jeevan, Pl get school leaving certi as additional proof this will surely add positiveness in your file.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


No pain believe me brother I will help you 100 % and that going to work I can't type all here by mobile so I will reply when I am in office.
If I get busy and do not reply send me personal message to remind me 

I have all list of document that u can show 

And be honest with u... If u have issue of document then to pay 3000 for certificate is fare enough to get visa grant brother ... And I check in my and my mother school leaving certificate do not have mother name and still they accepted and got 487 visa on that


----------



## sgn051

SpaceTrotter said:


> Hi Folks - I'm a 175-er .. Appl: 27/May/11.
> 
> A few of my friends got their pre-grants last week.
> 1) 175 - Appl 06/Mar - all docs uploaded - direct pre-grant 02/Nov.
> 2) 175 - Appl 15/Apr - all docs uploaded - direct pre-grant 04/Nov.


Congratulate to all and see our day start


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was asked to provide a document that shows my brother's DOB and my both parents name. FOr that my father has prepared a document (statutory declaration) saying that my brother DOB is xxxxxx and they are natural parents for him. both my parents signed that. Can my parents do that or my brother need's to provide statutory declaration? Is this document enough or still anything needed?
> 
> G1


1st thing Immigration never limited to any document sooooo 
SKY HAS NO LIMIT.... and DOCUMENTS LIST HAS NO LIMIT 

Ok now so far I know you need to show two things ok

1st Birth certificate 
2nd Blood relation

my case was more complex then yours but still I get success ... and got visa of 487

Ok now I put my mother in my application after my father is no longer in this beautiful World as I am the only son so look after her. so your and my case all most same as i need to show same more thing .. like dependency document  on top that brother my last name and my mother last name is TOTALLY DIFFERENT... still i show blood relation  and Immigration accepted .... 

because I send them so many so many document so show she is my mother with different surname... 

1st Birth Certificate 

I use school leaving certificate of my mother school and that have her name and DoB and they accepted that one.


2nd for Blood relation 

I use few documents
1) Rasan Card as family tree 
2) Statutory declarations with all explanation of all all documents with explanation what document show what...
3) Election card that show all details with mother , father with address as well
4) Any Old yes ANY document with your name and your bother with same address of you home like mobile, gas, electricity, phone bills, any school document, any vehicles documents, insurance document, old or current joint property, Bank accounts find find find any document that show that you both live to gather as you Middle name and last name same.

Rasan Card 100% prove your blood relation as that is the one created by INDIAN government to show family and election card tooo

so School leaving certificate and Rasan card work 100% but give some more document to make stronger your evidence.

so again Immigration never limited to any document sooooo 
SKY HAS NO LIMIT.... and DOCUMENTS LIST HAS NO LIMIT 

Good luck.... :boxing::boxing:


----------



## deeptss

No Grants or CO allocations today ???? :ranger:


----------



## sba30

Hi everybody. After the long wait... Finally, received the GRANT today. 
We're a family of 3 and might make our initial entry in February.

I'd like to thank this forum for being very helpful and informative...

Now it's job hunting time.

Dear Voddy, see updated timeline below. super thanks!
__________________
175 Applied: 23-Jan-2011 | Medical: Oct-2011 | PCC: Sept 2011 | CO Allocation: September 30, 2011 | Grant 175 : November 16, 2011.


----------



## deeptss

sba30 said:


> Hi everybody. After the long wait... Finally, received the GRANT today.
> We're a family of 3 and might make our initial entry in February.
> 
> I'd like to thank this forum for being very helpful and informative...
> 
> Now it's job hunting time.
> 
> Dear Voddy, see updated timeline below. super thanks!
> __________________
> 175 Applied: 23-Jan-2011 | Medical: Oct-2011 | PCC: Sept 2011 | CO Allocation: September 30, 2011 | Grant 175 : November 16, 2011.



Congrats :clap2:

FIRST ONE  Whos nexttt


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> Congrats :clap2:
> 
> FIRST ONE  Whos nexttt


you lol check your email i just sent... D:


----------



## sgn051

sba30 said:


> Hi everybody. After the long wait... Finally, received the GRANT today.
> We're a family of 3 and might make our initial entry in February.
> 
> I'd like to thank this forum for being very helpful and informative...
> 
> Now it's job hunting time.
> 
> Dear Voddy, see updated timeline below. super thanks!
> __________________
> 175 Applied: 23-Jan-2011 | Medical: Oct-2011 | PCC: Sept 2011 | CO Allocation: September 30, 2011 | Grant 175 : November 16, 2011.


congratulation :clap2:


----------



## Dee-Aus

sba30 said:


> Hi everybody. After the long wait... Finally, received the GRANT today.
> We're a family of 3 and might make our initial entry in February.
> 
> I'd like to thank this forum for being very helpful and informative...
> 
> Now it's job hunting time.
> 
> Dear Voddy, see updated timeline below. super thanks!
> __________________
> 175 Applied: 23-Jan-2011 | Medical: Oct-2011 | PCC: Sept 2011 | CO Allocation: September 30, 2011 | Grant 175 : November 16, 2011.


Congratulations, kabayan! Very happy for you and your family. Oh, this gives me hope


----------



## Dee-Aus

Hello there!

Could anybody advise the difference in processing times between ehealth and manual/courier?

Currently evaluating my options regarding the medicals, and any reply would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnAnton

Dee-Aus said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Could anybody advise the difference in processing times between ehealth and manual/courier?
> 
> Currently evaluating my options regarding the medicals, and any reply would be greatly appreciated.


consider doing your meds in advance.

we did our medicals nov 3 and sent them by courier. they reached sydney today.

now the wait.


----------



## sba30

Dee-Aus said:


> Congratulations, kabayan! Very happy for you and your family. Oh, this gives me hope


Thanks Dee-Aus, it'll be yours too very soon.. Good luck.

My CO is from Team 6.. I commend their group for updating us very efficiently.


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> you lol check your email i just sent... D:


Email ?? i didnt get you


----------



## sba30

JohnAnton said:


> consider doing your meds in advance.
> 
> we did our medicals nov 3 and sent them by courier. they reached sydney today.
> 
> now the wait.


Our's is E-lodged.. had our meds last Oct 24. My husband has no medical history and was cleared on Nov 1 (status MET).. while for myself and my daughter, old xray films were sent by courier and were cleared just yesterday.


----------



## JohnAnton

sba30 said:


> Our's is E-lodged.. had our meds last Oct 24. My husband has no medical history and was cleared on Nov 1 (status MET).. while for myself and my daughter, old xray films were sent by courier and were cleared just yesterday.


ours were done manual and sent through courier. very unlucky for us. 
the meds are just for just me and my wife. so it might just be about a week's wait basing on your timelime. im keeping my fingers crossed :boxing:


i wish you a good australian future ahead of you.


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> Email ?? i didnt get you


just joking 
as you told who is next for grant I say you and I emailed grant letter to you 

coffee?:ranger:


----------



## Auriko1976

emcee0718 said:


> Hi, just curious if you know anyone who have been asked by their case officer to undergo medicals and PCC but was denied with visa even their meds and PCC are okay. Would case officer request to take medicals if they initially thought applicants did not passed the required points?


Hi Emcee,

Is it really happen ?
I thought it is not possible that CO requested the applicant if he/she decided that the applicant will not get granted.
Per DIAC info mentioned that, for those who did not complete medical and PCC, which can save the $ and also mentioned that even medicals & PCC finalized, it is not mean for visa grant.
It's like that only.
But per your concern, CO had asked the medicals & PCC even he decided not to grant the applicant.

My question is ; how the applicant know that CO had decided No Visa Grant after he asked medical & PCC.

Will it be possible ??? How can CO will admit that " I had decided Not to Grant you , but I still need your medicals and PCC" ??

Very curious to know how the applicant know that conclusion from CO ?


----------



## sgn051

emcee0718 said:


> Hi, just curious if you know anyone who have been asked by their case officer to undergo medicals and PCC but was denied with visa even their meds and PCC are okay. Would case officer request to take medicals if they initially thought applicants did not passed the required points?


would check your quest you write correctly as so far I know after full fill 120 point and all requirement met then they ask for PCC and Medical.


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> just joking
> as you told who is next for grant I say you and I emailed grant letter to you
> 
> coffee?:ranger:



 hope soooo


----------



## tanhum

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Emcee,
> 
> Is it really happen ?
> I thought it is not possible that CO requested the applicant if he/she decided that the applicant will not get granted.
> Per DIAC info mentioned that, for those who did not complete medical and PCC, which can save the $ and also mentioned that even medicals & PCC finalized, it is not mean for visa grant.
> It's like that only.
> But per your concern, CO had asked the medicals & PCC even he decided not to grant the applicant.
> 
> My question is ; how the applicant know that CO had decided No Visa Grant after he asked medical & PCC.
> 
> Will it be possible ??? How can CO will admit that " I had decided Not to Grant you , but I still need your medicals and PCC" ??
> 
> Very curious to know how the applicant know that conclusion from CO ?



I do not have the links but a couple of months ago i did read about a case in another forum where it was rejected after medicals.. It is the one and only case i read. The chances for rejection after medicals and PCC are very very very minimal but cant be ruled out completely


----------



## sgn051

tanhum said:


> I do not have the links but a couple of months ago i did read about a case in another forum where it was rejected after medicals.. It is the one and only case i read. The chances for rejection after medicals and PCC are very very very minimal but cant be ruled out completely


Ok now after done Medicals and PCC and case rejected i have seen as well
but in those case either one of the applicant has mental problem other has Cancer and one of them has AIDS ......

but never ever heard that Medical and PCC all MET and visa got rejected....


----------



## yc86

Hi guys.. not so good news, my visa was not granted because I sent in 2 evidences of australian qualifications and they viewed the first one only.

ok, the story is this. my course was automotive engineering, which was almost exactly like mechanical except for a couple of core subjects which were available to mech students. I got the accreditation by engineers aus as 'automotive engr', which i impulsively uploaded until i was told by someone that i must have mech engr. I then resubmitted my application specifying mech engr to Engineers Australia, along with other demonstrations of my skills, etc and they granted me mech engr the following month.

I mean, in reality both qualifications are almost exactly the same. 

Can i tell the CO that there was a mistake in the first uploading & with Engineers Australia? They said the decision is based on info provided at the time of application (i provided the accreditation about a month after the application date, and the second one another month after).

all my plans were dashed this morning.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Jeevan,

No idea Jeevan, But will be considered positive.
Hope your relationship get recognized. Best luck.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


rg1prasad said:


> Well I have 120 point under belt now... will that be useful? 176 to 175...
> 
> G1


----------



## sgn051

yc86 said:


> Hi guys.. not so good news, my visa was not granted because I sent in 2 evidences of australian qualifications and they viewed the first one only.
> 
> ok, the story is this. my course was automotive engineering, which was almost exactly like mechanical except for a couple of core subjects which were available to mech students. I got the accreditation by engineers aus as 'automotive engr', which i impulsively uploaded until i was told by someone that i must have mech engr. I then resubmitted my application specifying mech engr to Engineers Australia, along with other demonstrations of my skills, etc and they granted me mech engr the following month.
> 
> I mean, in reality both qualifications are almost exactly the same.
> 
> Can i tell the CO that there was a mistake in the first uploading & with Engineers Australia? They said the decision is based on info provided at the time of application (i provided the accreditation about a month after the application date, and the second one another month after).
> 
> all my plans were dashed this morning.


I am really really sorry for you  Can i know what skill occupation code you selected in application and what skill occupation code you get in skill assessment..?

so sorry but let me know... or you can send personal message me so i could find some thing for you....


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Sgn051,

Thanks a lot following details.
This will surely help some one who want to migrate with mother OR want to show relationships.

Best luck for future 

Thanks
RakeshPatel



sgn051 said:


> 1st thing Immigration never limited to any document sooooo
> SKY HAS NO LIMIT.... and DOCUMENTS LIST HAS NO LIMIT
> 
> Ok now so far I know you need to show two things ok
> 
> 1st Birth certificate
> 2nd Blood relation
> 
> my case was more complex then yours but still I get success ... and got visa of 487
> 
> etc... etc..
> 
> Good luck.... :boxing::boxing:


----------



## yc86

sgn051 said:


> I am really really sorry for you  Can i know what skill occupation code you selected in application and what skill occupation code you get in skill assessment..?
> 
> so sorry but let me know... or you can send personal message me so i could find some thing for you....


i selected mechanical engineer ANZSCO 233512 and eventually got that accreditation. It's just that I uploaded the Automotive Engineering accreditation (i can't remember what code it was as I returned that certificate to Engineers Aus) before realizing that they were very specific.

Since I no longer have the other accreditation, the current one I hold is mechanical engr. But the issue is that the CO only takes in the first certificate sent and based on that, the application is rejected and there is no reason to consider further evidences.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Space,

Thanks for this useful info.

Please update sheet by filling this form.

http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form
http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet

Thanks
RakeshPatel



SpaceTrotter said:


> Hi Folks - I'm a 175-er .. Appl: 27/May/11.
> 
> A few of my friends got their pre-grants last week.
> 1) 175 - Appl 06/Mar - all docs uploaded - direct pre-grant 02/Nov.
> 2) 175 - Appl 15/Apr - all docs uploaded - direct pre-grant 04/Nov.


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Sgn051,
> 
> Thanks a lot following details.
> This will surely help some one who want to migrate with mother OR want to show relationships.
> 
> Best luck for future
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Thanks... Rakesh... as luck is not working for me... that way i get 1st 487 not 175...  any way i should not have any complain as I enjoy every moment of my life...  lane:


----------



## sgn051

yc86 said:


> i selected mechanical engineer ANZSCO 233512 and eventually got that accreditation. It's just that I uploaded the Automotive Engineering accreditation (i can't remember what code it was as I returned that certificate to Engineers Aus) before realizing that they were very specific.
> 
> Since I no longer have the other accreditation, the current one I hold is mechanical engr. But the issue is that the CO only takes in the first certificate sent and based on that, the application is rejected and there is no reason to consider further evidences.


1st still DO NOT LOOSE HOPE ... FIND FIND FIND you sure will find any option...
You have skill and that what they looking for... 

:focus:

now bottom line from me is if you selected ANZSCO 233512 and you not get skill assessment with that CODE then you case sure rejected...

but now do you have skill assessment in that ANZSCO 233512 or not...?


----------



## yc86

sgn051 said:


> 1st still DO NOT LOOSE HOPE ... FIND FIND FIND you sure will find any option...
> You have skill and that what they looking for...
> 
> :focus:
> 
> now bottom line from me is if you selected ANZSCO 233512 and you not get skill assessment with that CODE then you case sure rejected...
> 
> but now do you have skill assessment in that ANZSCO 233512 or not...?


thanks.. 

I have the skill assesment ANZSCO 233512 with me now, returned the old assessment to Engineers Australia.

However I noted on the letter that i do not have the right of review with respect to their decision.


----------



## Diana1375

*Fill in the form of incorrect information*

It seems to me this is just a case of incorrect information. Fill in Form 1022 and see what your CO says. If you have to call. My 2 cents worth. Not sure if it will work.


yc86 said:


> thanks..
> 
> I have the skill assesment ANZSCO 233512 with me now, returned the old assessment to Engineers Australia.
> 
> However I noted on the letter that i do not have the right of review with respect to their decision.


----------



## Diana1375

The other way Yap 86 as I see it is you have been accepted in your OLD code. Ask Engineer Australia for help. Perhaps u could use that old code instead. Call or write to EA


----------



## Bunyip02

I have a small question  when HOC finalise the medicals and update the front page of on line application, do they inform your case officer?? As I just wondered how case officer find out or do they have to reopen your file to find out.


----------



## rachel1977

yc86 said:


> Hi guys.. not so good news, my visa was not granted because I sent in 2 evidences of australian qualifications and they viewed the first one only.
> 
> ok, the story is this. my course was automotive engineering, which was almost exactly like mechanical except for a couple of core subjects which were available to mech students. I got the accreditation by engineers aus as 'automotive engr', which i impulsively uploaded until i was told by someone that i must have mech engr. I then resubmitted my application specifying mech engr to Engineers Australia, along with other demonstrations of my skills, etc and they granted me mech engr the following month.
> 
> I mean, in reality both qualifications are almost exactly the same.
> 
> Can i tell the CO that there was a mistake in the first uploading & with Engineers Australia? They said the decision is based on info provided at the time of application (i provided the accreditation about a month after the application date, and the second one another month after).
> 
> all my plans were dashed this morning.



did you mean they refuse your visa? or anything else you could provide?


----------



## raktim

Folks,

Could you help me out on the thread below PLEASE: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-place-birth-childs-passport-help-needed.html


----------



## yc86

Diana1375 said:


> The other way Yap 86 as I see it is you have been accepted in your OLD code. Ask Engineer Australia for help. Perhaps u could use that old code instead. Call or write to EA


oh.. the old code is not under the SOL (ANZSCO 233999). 

the form 1022 is only applicable before the outcome is announced?

I will try to seek opinions from migration lawyers also. 

just sent an email to my CO explaining my situation, admitting my mistake in uploading documents without checking. 
hopefully they will show some compassion and understanding.


----------



## yc86

rachel1977 said:


> did you mean they refuse your visa? or anything else you could provide?


yes.. they sent me an outright refusal letter, pretty much saying that everything is finalised and i do not have the right for a review. 

nothing i could provide.. not even 'try again next time'. hehs


----------



## itskamran

yc86 said:


> yes.. they sent me an outright refusal letter, pretty much saying that everything is finalised and i do not have the right for a review.
> 
> nothing i could provide.. not even 'try again next time'. hehs


Bad luck !!!

By the way when you applied and when you got refusal???? Can you share


----------



## SpaceTrotter

yc86 said:


> yes.. they sent me an outright refusal letter, pretty much saying that everything is finalised and i do not have the right for a review.
> 
> nothing i could provide.. not even 'try again next time'. hehs



YC .. sorry to hear that!

There is no option to review it. The best you can do is to use the latest assessment and re-apply ASAP (if you have enough points under the new rules). Someone I know well went through a similar issue. He reapplied the next day with a proper letter.


----------



## yc86

By the way, is it a requirement to have the evidence of skills assessment uploaded on the day of application, or more importantly have the evidence of skills assessment in hand before applying?

It it wrong to submit the visa application first, then go for the skills assessment, when you are confident that your qualification meets the requirements for your nominated occupation?





SpaceTrotter said:


> YC .. sorry to hear that!
> 
> There is no option to review it. The best you can do is to use the latest assessment and re-apply ASAP (if you have enough points under the new rules). Someone I know well went through a similar issue. He reapplied the next day with a proper letter.


i just find it a little unfair in my case, because i have met the requirements.

I can't reapply again as i'm applying under the aus qualifications, which requires the application to be submitted less than 6mths since graduation. 

i'm doing a masters next yr and will have to wait for another 2 yrs before applying again. by then who knows what rules they would come up with..


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> I am a female & i am also surprised that in the first mail my CO asked for my PCC & medicals.


Ooops another case where I have been treating a lady like a man  My bad...


----------



## aziz.shan

leptokurtic said:


> Ooops another case where I have been treating a lady like a man  My bad...


it's not your fault lepto.. their screen names are like that.. masculine


----------



## sgn051

yc86 said:


> yes.. they sent me an outright refusal letter, pretty much saying that everything is finalised and i do not have the right for a review.
> 
> nothing i could provide.. not even 'try again next time'. hehs


Look if you apply and get complite new assessment after application done they they will not accept at all 

You have to have +v eassessment before application date not after 


If get any experience or assessment after application date they will not count it


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi guys, I'm a silent follower to this threads for couples of months already. Your info and encouragements are priceless to the applicants whom awaiting for their visa to be granted. Between I feel really sorry for yc86 being rejected for his visa.

My timelines are as follow:

Visa 175 lodged - 23.06.2011
PCC front loaded
Medical front loaded
Occupation - Structural Engineer

I have a question with regards to the Skill Assessment which maybe quite similar case with yc86, it will be apprciated if anyone of you could give me some idea what is the most appropriate action to take. 

I'm graduated with Bachelor degree in Civil and Structural Engineering in Adelaide University Australia and been working as a structural engineer for 3 years on VISA 457 (employer sponsored for Structural Engineer). 

The ANZSCO Code for structural engineer is 233214 and my skill assessment done for my VISA 457 and 175 was civil engineer (Code 233211). I beleive i have chosen Stuctural Engineer as my occupation in VISA 175 since all my company's offer letters are positioned as Structural Engineer.

Due to this circumstance do you think i should redo my skill assessment for Structural Engineer and fill in the form 1022? I was thinking since Immi had approved my VISA 457 for structural engineer under the same Skill Assessment done for Civil Engineer, they might do the same for Visa 175.

Many thanks


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi YC86,

if you request then CO reconsider your case and give you chance.
see following link where
User name ->jay6213 got second chance.

Lodged 176 a year ago, just received 'Invalid application' response - Page 6 - PomsInOz Forum

Thanks
RakeshPatel



yc86 said:


> oh.. the old code is not under the SOL (ANZSCO 233999).
> 
> the form 1022 is only applicable before the outcome is announced?
> 
> I will try to seek opinions from migration lawyers also.
> 
> just sent an email to my CO explaining my situation, admitting my mistake in uploading documents without checking.
> hopefully they will show some compassion and understanding.


----------



## sgn051

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys, I'm a silent follower to this threads for couples of months already. Your info and encouragements are priceless to the applicants whom awaiting for their visa to be granted. Between I feel really sorry for yc86 being rejected for his visa.
> 
> My timelines are as follow:
> 
> Visa 175 lodged - 23.06.2011
> PCC front loaded
> Medical front loaded
> Occupation - Structural Engineer
> 
> I have a question with regards to the Skill Assessment which maybe quite similar case with yc86, it will be apprciated if anyone of you could give me some idea what is the most appropriate action to take.
> 
> I'm graduated with Bachelor degree in Civil and Structural Engineering in Adelaide University Australia and been working as a structural engineer for 3 years on VISA 457 (employer sponsored for Structural Engineer).
> 
> The ANZSCO Code for structural engineer is 233214 and my skill assessment done for my VISA 457 and 175 was civil engineer (Code 233211). I beleive i have chosen Stuctural Engineer as my occupation in VISA 175 since all my company's offer letters are positioned as Structural Engineer.
> 
> Due to this circumstance do you think i should redo my skill assessment for Structural Engineer and fill in the form 1022? I was thinking since Immi had approved my VISA 457 for structural engineer under the same Skill Assessment done for Civil Engineer, they might do the same for Visa 175.
> 
> Many thanks


You have to have chose skill code what u get in skill asseasment. You cant select skill assment base on your position fill form change it before case office allocates


----------



## sgn051

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys, I'm a silent follower to this threads for couples of months already. Your info and encouragements are priceless to the applicants whom awaiting for their visa to be granted. Between I feel really sorry for yc86 being rejected for his visa.
> 
> My timelines are as follow:
> 
> Visa 175 lodged - 23.06.2011
> PCC front loaded
> Medical front loaded
> Occupation - Structural Engineer
> 
> I have a question with regards to the Skill Assessment which maybe quite similar case with yc86, it will be apprciated if anyone of you could give me some idea what is the most appropriate action to take.
> 
> I'm graduated with Bachelor degree in Civil and Structural Engineering in Adelaide University Australia and been working as a structural engineer for 3 years on VISA 457 (employer sponsored for Structural Engineer).
> 
> The ANZSCO Code for structural engineer is 233214 and my skill assessment done for my VISA 457 and 175 was civil engineer (Code 233211). I beleive i have chosen Stuctural Engineer as my occupation in VISA 175 since all my company's offer letters are positioned as Structural Engineer.
> 
> Due to this circumstance do you think i should redo my skill assessment for Structural Engineer and fill in the form 1022? I was thinking since Immi had approved my VISA 457 for structural engineer under the same Skill Assessment done for Civil Engineer, they might do the same for Visa 175.
> 
> Many thanks


You have to have chose skill code what u get in skill asseasment. You cant select skill assmvent base on your position fill form change it before case office allocates


----------



## SpaceTrotter

yc86 said:


> By the way, is it a requirement to have the evidence of skills assessment uploaded on the day of application, or more importantly have the evidence of skills assessment in hand before applying?
> 
> It it wrong to submit the visa application first, then go for the skills assessment, when you are confident that your qualification meets the requirements for your nominated occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just find it a little unfair in my case, because i have met the requirements.
> 
> I can't reapply again as i'm applying under the aus qualifications, which requires the application to be submitted less than 6mths since graduation.
> 
> i'm doing a masters next yr and will have to wait for another 2 yrs before applying again. by then who knows what rules they would come up with..


I totally understand your disappointment! Unfortunately - I believe the rule states that the assessment should be completed when applying.


----------



## SpaceTrotter

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys, I'm a silent follower to this threads for couples of months already. Your info and encouragements are priceless to the applicants whom awaiting for their visa to be granted. Between I feel really sorry for yc86 being rejected for his visa.
> 
> My timelines are as follow:
> 
> Visa 175 lodged - 23.06.2011
> PCC front loaded
> Medical front loaded
> Occupation - Structural Engineer
> 
> I have a question with regards to the Skill Assessment which maybe quite similar case with yc86, it will be apprciated if anyone of you could give me some idea what is the most appropriate action to take.
> 
> I'm graduated with Bachelor degree in Civil and Structural Engineering in Adelaide University Australia and been working as a structural engineer for 3 years on VISA 457 (employer sponsored for Structural Engineer).
> 
> The ANZSCO Code for structural engineer is 233214 and my skill assessment done for my VISA 457 and 175 was civil engineer (Code 233211). I beleive i have chosen Stuctural Engineer as my occupation in VISA 175 since all my company's offer letters are positioned as Structural Engineer.
> 
> Due to this circumstance do you think i should redo my skill assessment for Structural Engineer and fill in the form 1022? I was thinking since Immi had approved my VISA 457 for structural engineer under the same Skill Assessment done for Civil Engineer, they might do the same for Visa 175.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Kenneth - I dont think you can do another skills assessment now and place it under the same application. Might be better to change the ANZSCO code to 233211 via a 1022.


----------



## sgn051

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys, I'm a silent follower to this threads for couples of months already. Your info and encouragements are priceless to the applicants whom awaiting for their visa to be granted. Between I feel really sorry for yc86 being rejected for his visa.
> 
> My timelines are as follow:
> 
> Visa 175 lodged - 23.06.2011
> PCC front loaded
> Medical front loaded
> Occupation - Structural Engineer
> 
> I have a question with regards to the Skill Assessment which maybe quite similar case with yc86, it will be apprciated if anyone of you could give me some idea what is the most appropriate action to take.
> 
> I'm graduated with Bachelor degree in Civil and Structural Engineering in Adelaide University Australia and been working as a structural engineer for 3 years on VISA 457 (employer sponsored for Structural Engineer).
> 
> The ANZSCO Code for structural engineer is 233214 and my skill assessment done for my VISA 457 and 175 was civil engineer (Code 233211). I beleive i have chosen Stuctural Engineer as my occupation in VISA 175 since all my company's offer letters are positioned as Structural Engineer.
> 
> Due to this circumstance do you think i should redo my skill assessment for Structural Engineer and fill in the form 1022? I was thinking since Immi had approved my VISA 457 for structural engineer under the same Skill Assessment done for Civil Engineer, they might do the same for Visa 175.
> 
> Many thanks


use 1022 form and change still occupation code in application and write you selected by mistake and just come to know that that was wrong 
and select ANZSCO code same as you get in letter of skill assessment 
and make sure that has to be in current SOL ok

Good luck:boxing:


----------



## KennethFoo

SpaceTrotter said:


> Hi Kenneth - I dont think you can do another skills assessment now and place it under the same application. Might be better to change the ANZSCO code to 233211 via a 1022.


Thanks mate, will ring Immi later to confirm. I beleive you are right.


----------



## KennethFoo

sgn051 said:


> use 1022 form and change still occupation code in application and write you selected by mistake and just come to know that that was wrong
> and select ANZSCO code same as you get in letter of skill assessment
> and make sure that has to be in current SOL ok
> 
> Good luck:boxing:


Thank you! You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## Achilles

Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


----------



## MaddyOZ

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


Congrats 

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


congratulation :clap2:


----------



## deeptss

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


CONGRATSS :clap2:

WHO IS NEXT SGN OR ME  :tongue1:


----------



## JohnAnton

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


congratz!

i see lot a new names in the forum now. it seems our batch is nearing its end with the grants :ranger:.

BTW, our meds are now marked finalised. its just a matter of time from now.


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> CONGRATSS :clap2:
> 
> WHO IS NEXT SGN OR ME  :tongue1:



After You :juggle: as you know ladies 1st :rofl:


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> After You :juggle: as you know ladies 1st :rofl:



Haha  thank you .. As you say ..


----------



## maddy67135

*Congrats*



Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


Congrats!! Finally some hope..Waiting since 3rd November


----------



## sgn051

maddy67135 said:


> Congrats!! Finally some hope..Waiting since 3rd November


you will get soon...
seems like Immigration again getting slow as no new CO allocation get from May 2011
... so seems like need to change my planning to enjoy new year day ....


----------



## rajeshv

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


COngrats buddy! Now time to decide where to go! Home or Bali?


----------



## Merang

*Wow great news*



Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


MANY MANY CONGRATS BRO 
LIVE A HAPPY LIFE IN AUSTRALIA...lane:
WISH YOU BEST LUCK...:clap2:


----------



## maddy67135

sgn051 said:


> you will get soon...
> seems like Immigration again getting slow as no new CO allocation get from May 2011
> ... so seems like need to change my planning to enjoy new year day ....


Woww!! cant believe it just happened.

I got my pregrant mail...Woohoooo...


----------



## Achilles

Thank you very much to all. I am going Bali lane:lane:

Planning in progress.. This morning was wonderful. I didn't wait much longer like some people in this forum. Glad to be lucky and I hope everyone else here will also get their visa's soon. 

I'll keep you all posted. Thank you all once again..


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


:clap2::clap2::clap2:Congrats brother....

You should be partying hard

SO where are you planning to go? 

G1


----------



## maddy67135

Achilles said:


> Thank you very much to all. I am going Bali lane:lane:
> 
> Planning in progress.. This morning was wonderful. I didn't wait much longer like some people in this forum. Glad to be lucky and I hope everyone else here will also get their visa's soon.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Thank you all once again..


COnggrats Once Again dude!! Btw, do you know by when we should depart and get it stamped???


----------



## rajeshv

deeptss said:


> CONGRATSS :clap2:
> 
> WHO IS NEXT SGN OR ME  :tongue1:


You have John, G1, Bunyip, Voddy + other March / April / May ones to count.


----------



## sgn051

maddy67135 said:


> Woww!! cant believe it just happened.
> 
> I got my pregrant mail...Woohoooo...


wooww.. congratulation ... :clap2: lol i think i need to open side business for astrology.. that not have in SOL 

so now deeptss sure your turn... lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rg1prasad

maddy67135 said:


> Woww!! cant believe it just happened.
> 
> I got my pregrant mail...Woohoooo...


Congrats Maddy...:clap2::clap2::clap2:

G1


----------



## rajeshv

maddy67135 said:


> Woww!! cant believe it just happened.
> 
> I got my pregrant mail...Woohoooo...


Congrats.


----------



## sgn051

rajeshv said:


> You have John, G1, Bunyip, Voddy + other March / April / May ones to count.


Brother why you make her upset for wait...  motivate her...


----------



## rg1prasad

Got My spouse and My medicals finalized... Will send my wife PCC today and in the mail i will mention that Medicals are finalized. Lets see what happens....


----------



## deeptss

maddy67135 said:


> Woww!! cant believe it just happened.
> 
> I got my pregrant mail...Woohoooo...


Congrats bro ... Are you a march applicant  

Very happy 2 grants today ..


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> Brother why you make her upset for wait...  motivate her...


 .. Yes if they all are boys .. Then i should get first .. Before all of you  

:clap2:  lane:


----------



## rg1prasad

deeptss said:


> .. Yes if they all are boys .. Then i should get first .. Before all of you
> 
> :clap2:  lane:


Well this is not India Deeptss..


----------



## Dee-Aus

JohnAnton said:


> consider doing your meds in advance.
> 
> we did our medicals nov 3 and sent them by courier. they reached sydney today.
> 
> now the wait.


Thanks for the advice! So based on your experience, the timing difference would be around 2 weeks, right?

Yes that is what I am currently considering. If I'm not allocated a CO before Christmas, I might go ahead and have our medicals during the break/holidays.


----------



## botero82

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


Wow Achilles, I was away from the forum and now there are a lot of good news.

Congrats to you and all people who receive grants during this week. 

Wish you the best guys!.


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## botero82

maddy67135 said:


> Woww!! cant believe it just happened.
> 
> I got my pregrant mail...Woohoooo...



Congrats!


----------



## matchless

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


Many many congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## tanhum

Congratulation to all who received the grants :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

Dee-Aus said:


> Thanks for the advice! So based on your experience, the timing difference would be around 2 weeks, right?
> 
> Yes that is what I am currently considering. If I'm not allocated a CO before Christmas, I might go ahead and have our medicals during the break/holidays.


If im not mistaken, meds are valid for 6 months in the phils.

the expiry of the meds is also the last date of initial entry when you've been granted visa.


meds are usually finalised within days if you are under E-health processing. But if you are unlucky like me, you will not be processed under e-health but manually, thus the 2 weeks timing difference.

Whether you be e-health or manual(courier) depends on luck.


----------



## sgn051

rg1prasad said:


> Got My spouse and My medicals finalized... Will send my wife PCC today and in the mail i will mention that Medicals are finalized. Lets see what happens....


what Happens...??? Flying men Flying ... lol lane:


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> If im not mistaken, meds are valid for 6 months in the phils.
> 
> the expiry of the meds is also the last date of initial entry when you've been granted visa.
> 
> 
> meds are usually finalised within days if you are under E-health processing. But if you are unlucky like me, you will not be processed under e-health but manually, thus the 2 weeks timing difference.
> 
> Whether you be e-health or manual(courier) depends on luck.


Well then I should say I am lucky... my medicals reached sydney on monday, and got medicals in 3 days. I think it all depends on the doctor. If he says perfect, then finalized will come, if he raises anything then it will be referred to the another doctor in HOC. 

G1


----------



## raktim

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


Congratulations & Celebrations!!!!! :clap2: arty:

Bali...here comes Achilles!!


----------



## raktim

maddy67135 said:


> Woww!! cant believe it just happened.
> 
> I got my pregrant mail...Woohoooo...


Congratulations!!!!:clap2: arty:
Pinch yourself, sit under a freezing cold shower to believe :tongue1: . I know I'm going to have to do that as and when I get the grant!

BTW, could you please let us know your timelines?

Cheers


----------



## weeras

*Visa Granted......*

Hi everyone,

We got our visa grant letter today...............:clap2::clap2::clap2:
It was a direct grant as we had uploaded medicals and PCCs earlier in May (as to March 18th letter.....)
So have to go before May 2012...............lane:

I wanna thank the forum n all its members for the support...:clap2::clap2:
though i was not an active member...forum helped us a lot through the waiting period............... :ranger:

Congrats to all who got COs and Grants.....

And all the Best to all............

176 Family Spons Lodged 17-02-2011
18 March letter - yes
CO - 08-11-2011
Grant - 17-11-2011


----------



## rush2syed

*Opinions sought*

Hey Forum members,
Need some opinions / perspectives from you people. 

I'm 31st May applicant - 175 - Meds finalized - PCC front loaded. Medicals for my spouse were re-reffered and it expires in mid March. 

Going by how DIAC is working, if all goes fine, I expect my case to be finalized by mid December with my initial entry date in mid March - I hope I'm not being very optimistic here.

If I got to resign from my job, I have to serve a 3 month notice period before I get relieved. Under my current circumstances, I have a choice of either resigning now and getting relieved by mid Feb 2012, or stay for the time being and only get relieved by April end(due to a project getting underway). 

Although one of the safe options is to continue for the time being, and to go for short trip to Oz for initial validation - Do you guys think that I could go ahead and initiate my resig now ?

Or does this sound unwise under the circumstances that just in case my application does not get picked up by mid Feb, and I get relieved by the time the case officer is allocated, and all this in turn creates problems if there are employment checks etc. and I end up giving a lot of explanation to the CO.


----------



## raktim

weeras said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got our visa grant letter today...............:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> It was a direct grant as we had uploaded medicals and PCCs earlier in May (as to March 18th letter.....)
> So have to go before May 2012...............lane:
> 
> I wanna thank the forum n all its members for the support...:clap2::clap2:
> though i was not an active member...forum helped us a lot through the waiting period............... :ranger:
> 
> Congrats to all who got COs and Grants.....
> 
> And all the Best to all............
> 
> 176 Family Spons Lodged 17-02-2011
> 18 March letter - yes
> CO - 08-11-2011
> Grant - 17-11-2011


Congratulations & Celebrations!!!! :clap2: arty:

This week has been good too.

Anybody have the emoticon for doing cartwheels? That's what I feel like doing.
Go Diac Go!!!


----------



## sgn051

rush2syed said:


> Hey Forum members,
> Need some opinions / perspectives from you people.
> 
> I'm 31st May applicant - 175 - Meds finalized - PCC front loaded. Medicals for my spouse were re-reffered and it expires in mid March.
> 
> Going by how DIAC is working, if all goes fine, I expect my case to be finalized by mid December with my initial entry date in mid March - I hope I'm not being very optimistic here.
> 
> If I got to resign from my job, I have to serve a 3 month notice period before I get relieved. Under my current circumstances, I have a choice of either resigning now and getting relieved by mid Feb 2012, or stay for the time being and only get relieved by April end(due to a project getting underway).
> 
> Although one of the safe options is to continue for the time being, and to go for short trip to Oz for initial validation - Do you guys think that I could go ahead and initiate my resig now ?
> 
> Or does this sound unwise under the circumstances that just in case my application does not get picked up by mid Feb, and I get relieved by the time the case officer is allocated, and all this in turn creates problems if there are employment checks etc. and I end up giving a lot of explanation to the CO.



resign... DON"T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT UNTIL GET GRANT 

IS THAT CLEAR... 
go for short trip or after gent GRANT DAY you have Plenty Plenty Plenty of time to give notice... and preparation...


----------



## raktim

rush2syed said:


> Hey Forum members,
> Need some opinions / perspectives from you people.
> 
> I'm 31st May applicant - 175 - Meds finalized - PCC front loaded. Medicals for my spouse were re-reffered and it expires in mid March.
> 
> Going by how DIAC is working, if all goes fine, I expect my case to be finalized by mid December with my initial entry date in mid March - I hope I'm not being very optimistic here.
> 
> If I got to resign from my job, I have to serve a 3 month notice period before I get relieved. Under my current circumstances, I have a choice of either resigning now and getting relieved by mid Feb 2012, or stay for the time being and only get relieved by April end(due to a project getting underway).
> 
> Although one of the safe options is to continue for the time being, and to go for short trip to Oz for initial validation - Do you guys think that I could go ahead and initiate my resig now ?
> 
> Or does this sound unwise under the circumstances that just in case my application does not get picked up by mid Feb, and I get relieved by the time the case officer is allocated, and all this in turn creates problems if there are employment checks etc. and I end up giving a lot of explanation to the CO.


Buddy,

Wait for sometime. Receive the letter and then resign. How does it matter if it you get relieved in April. Think of it this way; you waited all this time, just a month and a half more. Also, you do get paid for the time with the company and the experience of the project. 
Also your doubt maybe true about the CO contacting the office.

Just hold your horses, patience pays!


----------



## sgn051

weeras said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got our visa grant letter today...............:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> It was a direct grant as we had uploaded medicals and PCCs earlier in May (as to March 18th letter.....)
> So have to go before May 2012...............lane:
> 
> I wanna thank the forum n all its members for the support...:clap2::clap2:
> though i was not an active member...forum helped us a lot through the waiting period............... :ranger:
> 
> Congrats to all who got COs and Grants.....
> 
> And all the Best to all............
> 
> 176 Family Spons Lodged 17-02-2011
> 18 March letter - yes
> CO - 08-11-2011
> Grant - 17-11-2011


Congratulation... :clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

weeras said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got our visa grant letter today...............:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> It was a direct grant as we had uploaded medicals and PCCs earlier in May (as to March 18th letter.....)
> So have to go before May 2012...............lane:
> 
> I wanna thank the forum n all its members for the support...:clap2::clap2:
> though i was not an active member...forum helped us a lot through the waiting period............... :ranger:
> 
> Congrats to all who got COs and Grants.....
> 
> And all the Best to all............
> 
> 176 Family Spons Lodged 17-02-2011
> 18 March letter - yes
> CO - 08-11-2011
> Grant - 17-11-2011


Congrats weeras, I was always comparing with you. Almost both of them got CO same time and i am delayed grant because of medicals. It was nice to hear from you. When and where are you planning to move? 

G1


----------



## sgn051

so many grant from last week but no new CO allocation with that same speed.....


----------



## JohnAnton

our meds were finalised today.

does anyone have idea how near visa grant is? 

thanks


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Sgn051,

True, no new CO allocations, Who has no CO from March ?

from another forum I found that this guy got CO yesterday.

Name: AAAZR
Date of Visa application: 24 March 2011
Nationality: South African
High/Low Risk: HR
Trade/profession: Developer Programmer
Visa type: 175 
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
Post-14th July Category:18/10/11
Medicals submitted: Appointment for 30/09/2011
Police check submitted:19/10/11
Date CO assigned: 16/11/11
Date of employment verification (If applicable):
Date visa granted:

Thanks
RakeshPatel



sgn051 said:


> so many grant from last week but no new CO allocation with that same speed.....


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi John,

yes,It's hard to wait,

Please check out this link.. some got visa

New Cat 4 July 1st 2011 - PomsInOz Forum

Thanks
RakeshPatel




JohnAnton said:


> our meds were finalised today.
> 
> does anyone have idea how near visa grant is?
> 
> thanks


----------



## itskamran

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


Congratulations!!! Immigration department is getting fast than ever. Best of luck to all


----------



## maddy67135

raktim said:


> Congratulations!!!!:clap2: arty:
> Pinch yourself, sit under a freezing cold shower to believe :tongue1: . I know I'm going to have to do that as and when I get the grant!
> 
> BTW, could you please let us know your timelines?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah true.. Im so excited.. No more dependency on my Employer 

Well, 

20th Feb Lodged Online
28th Oct CO Allocated
Had all the pre req done before CO Allocation except AFP.

Applied AFP on 29th, Got on 3rd Nov.

17th Nov: Pre Grant


----------



## maddy67135

Im not your bro 

Well, im a feb applicant. 20th Feb


----------



## frajiv

Hi, I have been a silent member at this forum for a couple of months now. This really is a good way to spend your waiting time for a CO/Grant. I am a GSM175 (SOL), June 2011 applicant for 261312. 

I have a couple of questions.
1.) How long does an Indian PCC take once applied ? What is the validity if I take this the first week of December 2011 ?
2.) How long do meds take in India ? What is the validity if I take this the first week of December 2011 ?
3.) Is it right to assume that I would have to validate my visa by May 2012, given that my meds have been taken In December 2011 (6 months) ?
4.) I heard that you could validate the PR visa at Auckland too, Is this right ?
5.) Does preloading the med and the PCC speeden up the visa process ? I would like to take my Meds and my PCC by the 2nd week of December. Is this advisable ?

I thank this forum for helping us in our times of need. We should probably get together once we all go DOWN UNDER.

Thanks,
Rajiv


----------



## JohnAnton

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi John,
> 
> yes,It's hard to wait,
> 
> Please check out this link.. some got visa
> 
> New Cat 4 July 1st 2011 - PomsInOz Forum
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


thanks


----------



## armor

*One more 175 visa grant here!!*

:clap2::clap2::clap2:Thanks to everyone on this forum, your assistance in one way or another is just awesome!! Good luck for those still waiting.. hang in there, your time is *surely * coming!


----------



## Bunyip02

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


Well done!!! Many congrats


----------



## Bunyip02

maddy67135 said:


> Woww!! cant believe it just happened.
> 
> I got my pregrant mail...Woohoooo...


Wooohoooo congratulation  x


----------



## Bunyip02

rajeshv said:


> You have John, G1, Bunyip, Voddy + other March / April / May ones to count.


I have my CO already n mess finalised, all others MET, waiting for my grant as is John....


----------



## voddy

*Finally*

Congrats to all who got grants!! :clap2:

And finally mine turned ABPF today.  This is after my agent's ple as I learnt from him. I was requested to send the form 815 and sent it already.

Waiting for the grant now. 

cheers!!


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> Congrats to all who got grants!! :clap2:
> 
> And finally mine turned ABPF today.  This is after my agent's ple as I learnt from him. I was requested to send the form 815 and sent it already.
> 
> Waiting for the grant now.
> 
> cheers!!


Oh finally............ I'm do happy for you Voddy  glad you are joining us waiting for the Grant 😄👏👌✈☀


----------



## armor

voddy said:


> Congrats to all who got grants!! :clap2:
> 
> And finally mine turned ABPF today.  This is after my agent's ple as I learnt from him. I was requested to send the form 815 and sent it already.
> 
> Waiting for the grant now.
> 
> cheers!!



Congrats! It's been a long time coming for all of us March applicants


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> Oh finally............ I'm do happy for you Voddy  glad you are joining us waiting for the Grant 😄👏👌✈☀


yeah..thanks


----------



## rg1prasad

voddy said:


> Congrats to all who got grants!! :clap2:
> 
> And finally mine turned ABPF today.  This is after my agent's ple as I learnt from him. I was requested to send the form 815 and sent it already.
> 
> Waiting for the grant now.
> 
> cheers!!


Many Congratulations to Voddy... I have submitted all my docs, If CO is fine with the documents then I too will join in the wait along with you, please leave some space for me as well, If CO asks for more documents then you guys lane:, I will come join you for a :spit:

G1


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats , At last Voddy got it.

Best luck for visa grant. 

Seems this time estimated allocation date for p4 will be atleast 1 April.
as all march people got it , few march applicants users are inactive.

April guys please update us if your data is not updated in timeline sheet.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



voddy said:


> Congrats to all who got grants!! :clap2:
> 
> And finally mine turned ABPF today.  This is after my agent's ple as I learnt from him. I was requested to send the form 815 and sent it already.
> 
> Waiting for the grant now.
> 
> cheers!!


----------



## JohnAnton

Guys, by the grace of God, our visa has been approved.

Thanks for everyone's support for the past 8-9 months of wait.


----------



## rg1prasad

RakeshPatel said:


> Congrats , At last Voddy got it.
> 
> Best luck for visa grant.
> 
> Seems this time estimated allocation date for p4 will be atleast 1 April.
> as all march people got it , few march applicants users are inactive.
> 
> April guys please update us if your data is not updated in timeline sheet.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


I think it will be some where around 20-25 march

G1


----------



## raktim

JohnAnton said:


> Guys, by the grace of God, our visa has been approved.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support for the past 8-9 months of wait.


Congratulations John!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: arty:

Now the grant emoticon can be got rid of!!


----------



## weeras

rg1prasad said:


> Congrats weeras, I was always comparing with you. Almost both of them got CO same time and i am delayed grant because of medicals. It was nice to hear from you. When and where are you planning to move?
> 
> G1


Thanx G1 
I'm sure u'll get the grant soon.....:clap2:
we are hoping to go lane: end of January..........
Melbourne.........
wot abt u? 
Gonna give my resignation tomorrow.........


----------



## chinmay shah

Congratulations John!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zullin

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Sgn051,
> 
> True, no new CO allocations, Who has no CO from March ?
> 
> from another forum I found that this guy got CO yesterday.
> 
> Name: AAAZR
> Date of Visa application: 24 March 2011
> Nationality: South African
> High/Low Risk: HR
> Trade/profession: Developer Programmer
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore
> Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
> Post-14th July Category:18/10/11
> Medicals submitted: Appointment for 30/09/2011
> Police check submitted:19/10/11
> Date CO assigned: 16/11/11
> Date of employment verification (If applicable):
> Date visa granted:
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


23 March 2011 applicant here but no CO yet.


----------



## JohnAnton

Thanks guys. expected it to be somewhere next week but it turns out to be the same day my meds were finalized.

this shows how quick diac is doing work right now. BTW, my CO is from team 7.

thanks for the support guys. we will be leaving for perth within november.


----------



## voddy

JohnAnton said:


> Guys, by the grace of God, our visa has been approved.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support for the past 8-9 months of wait.


congratulations!! :clap2:


----------



## JohnAnton

I just took an afternoon nap some 4 hours ago and after i woke up, viola! visa granted


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> Guys, by the grace of God, our visa has been approved.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support for the past 8-9 months of wait.


Well I like it.. Congrats John... now go ahead, party hard... If you are not partying hard now then wait for me, we shall plan 1 in australia. 

G1


----------



## RakeshPatel

Wow, Congrats John. very fast.

Seems they are also checking who is posting more in Expatforum. 

Yes ,DIAC is working fast.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



JohnAnton said:


> Thanks guys. expected it to be somewhere next week but it turns out to be the same day my meds were finalized.
> 
> this shows how quick diac is doing work right now. BTW, my CO is from team 7.
> 
> thanks for the support guys. we will be leaving for perth within november.


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Well I like it.. Congrats John... now go ahead, party hard... If you are not partying hard now then wait for me, we shall plan 1 in australia.
> 
> G1


Yeah! gonna party hard in our last days of stay before moving to oz


----------



## suryabe2

Achilles said:


> Finally!!!! we received our pre-grant letter this morning 7 a.m


Hey Many Congrats Achilles :clap2: :clap2: :clap2....... time for party......................:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> Wow, Congrats John. very fast.
> 
> Seems they are also checking who is posting more in Expatforum.
> 
> Yes ,DIAC is working fast.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


I am Surprised why CO is not allocating same speed ....

I though either user not register or they are inactive

or

they want to finish all Old Back log and go for new one ater....


----------



## jerryjc

voddy said:


> Congrats to all who got grants!! :clap2:
> 
> And finally mine turned ABPF today.  This is after my agent's ple as I learnt from him. I was requested to send the form 815 and sent it already.
> 
> Waiting for the grant now.
> 
> cheers!!


Hearty congratulations Voddy


----------



## JohnAnton

raktim said:


> Congratulations John!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: arty:
> 
> Now the grant emoticon can be got rid of!!


thanks.

i've now updated my siggy to a happy one


----------



## rush2syed

zullin said:


> 23 March 2011 applicant here but no CO yet.



Hi Zullin,

As was done by Voddy, believe the right thing for you to do is to raise a PLE. Go ahead and do it.

Cheers


----------



## RakeshPatel

*3 Applicant got CO*

Hi Sgn051,

*3 guys got CO *

There are lot of applicants then our sheet , CO allocation is going on , Seems only IT guys are checking and updating this forum lot.

Got following data from other forum.


Name:getSunshine
Date of Visa application:*3-May-2011*
Nationality:India
High/Low Risk:High
Trade/professioneveloper Programmer
Visa type:175
Onshore/offshore:Offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):3
Post-14th July Category:4[
Medicals submitted:Not yet
Police check submitted:Not yet
Date CO assigned:17/11/11
Date of employment verification (If applicable):NA
Date visa granted:

================================

Name: annever
Date of Visa application: *25 Mar 2011*
Nationality: Belgian
High/Low Risk: Low Risk
Trade/profession: Internal auditor
Visa type: 176 Family sponsored
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):4
Post-14th July Category: 4
Medicals submitted: Not yet
Police check submitted: part of them
Date CO assigned: 17/11/11
Date of employment verification (If applicable): N/A
Date visa granted:

================================

Name: AAAZR
Date of Visa application: *24 March 2011*
Nationality: South African
High/Low Risk: HR
Trade/profession: Developer Programmer
Visa type: 175 
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
Post-14th July Category:18/10/11
Medicals submitted: Appointment for 30/09/2011
Police check submitted:19/10/11
Date CO assigned: 16/11/11
Date of employment verification (If applicable):
Date visa granted:
================================


Thanks
RakeshPatel



sgn051 said:


> I am Surprised why CO is not allocating same speed ....
> 
> I though either user not register or they are inactive
> 
> or
> 
> they want to finish all Old Back log and go for new one ater....


----------



## SpaceTrotter

sgn051 said:


> I am Surprised why CO is not allocating same speed ....
> 
> I though either user not register or they are inactive
> 
> or
> 
> they want to finish all Old Back log and go for new one ater....


There seem to be multiple CO teams at multiple stages. I've heard a few May apps have got COs. Their target seems to be to pick up all appls till June end by end of this year - as per a ppt I had seen on one site.


----------



## Australia_Mania

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
We've got a real grant shower and COs storm today. My congratulations to all of you! And the especial thanks to Voddy for the spreadsheet (I wish your case offficer processed you by tomorrow Friday the latest . )


----------



## abulbees

Looking at the spreadsheet, I see some of the lines as gaps for the CO allocation dates, I hate to be one of these gaps...so far I am one of them


----------



## Maz25

voddy said:


> Congrats to all who got grants!! :clap2:
> 
> And finally mine turned ABPF today.  This is after my agent's ple as I learnt from him. I was requested to send the form 815 and sent it already.
> 
> Waiting for the grant now.
> 
> cheers!!


Congratulations, hope you get your grant very soon.

I just did my medical this afternoon so I have a few more weeks of waiting before it is finalised.


----------



## Bunyip02

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations, hope you get your grant very soon.
> 
> I just did my medical this afternoon so I have a few more weeks of waiting before it is finalised.


Good luck with the Meds, hope they clear at lightening speed:clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

I am still waiting for my CO to pick up my file again so he can grant my visa, I wish I could poke him:fencing::horn::target:


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> Good luck with the Meds, hope they clear at lightening speed:clap2:


Thanks, I've been told that it will take one week for the results of my blood test to come through, after which the doc will send my results directly to DIAC.

Aside for the chest x-ray and the blood test results which will take a few days (did a chest x-ray for the 457 visa 2 months ago which was clear, so not expecting any issues and had a few blood tests in UAE for visa renewal which all came back clear, so again not expecting any probs), I was told by the doctor that I'm in good health.

I was quite chuffed to find that I've lost 2kg in the 5 weeks that I have been here and to think that I've not even ventured near a gym, despite my good intentions and always saying that I'll be going to the gym 'tomorrow'.

Hope you get your visa grant soon.


----------



## armor

zullin said:


> 23 March 2011 applicant here but no CO yet.



Looking at this week's grants for march applicants, it'll be likely the allocation date for next Monday to show as around 31 march, regardless of online or paper submissions. That means I'll be chasing my agent like mad if I were you 

If your's a straight forward case, might as well do your med and pcc now to cut down any waiting time.


----------



## deeptss

gOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD mORNING fRIENDS  

cAN I EXPECT ANY GRANTS OR CO ALLOCATIONS TODAY


----------



## JohnAnton

visa stamping takes 3-5 days accdg to my agent in the phils.

why so lonng aghh.


----------



## Dee-Aus

JohnAnton said:


> Guys, by the grace of God, our visa has been approved.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support for the past 8-9 months of wait.


Wow big CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you.

So can you confirm, is your required initial entry date the same as the expiry of your medicals, which is 6 months?

And leaving for Perth within the month?!?! Whew, that is FAST WORK! (I can just imagine the price of the plane ticket, though!)


----------



## JohnAnton

Dee-Aus said:


> Wow big CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you.
> 
> So can you confirm, is your required initial entry date the same as the expiry of your medicals, which is 6 months?
> 
> And leaving for Perth within the month?!?! Whew, that is FAST WORK! (I can just imagine the price of the plane ticket, though!)


yes the meds expiry is the same date as last day of entry. and it is 5 months after meds, not 6 months.

I took my meds on nov 3. last day of entry is march 4
so take that into consideration when doing meds in advance.


----------



## mandhani

JohnAnton said:


> yes the meds expiry is the same date as last day of entry. and it is 5 months after meds, not 6 months.
> 
> I took my meds on nov 3. last day of entry is march 4
> so take that into consideration when doing meds in advance.


To my knowledge your last date of entry is governed by PCC and medical both which ever expires first(read one year of the date of document) that will be your last date of entry.

As I can see from your signature that you got PCC done in Mar 2011 and Meds in Nov 2011 so going by your early PCC expiry CO has given you last entry date in Mar 2012.


----------



## rg1prasad

mandhani said:


> To my knowledge your last date of entry is governed by PCC and medical both which ever expires first(read one year of the date of document) that will be your last date of entry.
> 
> As I can see from your signature that you got PCC done in Mar 2011 and Meds in Nov 2011 so going by your early PCC expiry CO has given you last entry date in Mar 2012.


Yes John, Mandhani is correct. Check whether your PCC was done on March 5th 2010 or not?

G1


----------



## rajeshv

mandhani said:


> To my knowledge your last date of entry is governed by PCC and medical both which ever expires first(read one year of the date of document) that will be your last date of entry.
> 
> As I can see from your signature that you got PCC done in Mar 2011 and Meds in Nov 2011 so going by your early PCC expiry CO has given you last entry date in Mar 2012.


Yes you are right. Which ever comes first would be counted to calculate the last day for initial entry.


----------



## Achilles

mandhani said:


> To my knowledge your last date of entry is governed by PCC and medical both which ever expires first(read one year of the date of document) that will be your last date of entry.
> 
> As I can see from your signature that you got PCC done in Mar 2011 and Meds in Nov 2011 so going by your early PCC expiry CO has given you last entry date in Mar 2012.


Yup you are right. My Wife's PCC expires first and that was mentioned as our last date of entry.


----------



## rg1prasad

Achilles said:


> Yup you are right. My Wife's PCC expires first and that was mentioned as our last date of entry.


Hi Achilles, 

Please update your signature....

G1


----------



## bonzer123

Hi All,
The DIAC website says that the CO has been assigned to all 175 online offshore applications lodged before 28th Feb'11. We applied on 23rd March'11 and some of the applicants prior to tis date have already got their CO assigned. Does this mean something? Also if the DIAC website has a assignment date of 28th Feb'11 does it mean all cases would have been assigned with a CO or there could be some exclusions as well?


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Yes John, Mandhani is correct. Check whether your PCC was done on March 5th 2010 or not?
> 
> G1


yes mandhani is correct. i just checked my pcc was done on march 4.


----------



## Dee-Aus

mandhani said:


> To my knowledge your last date of entry is governed by PCC and medical both which ever expires first(read one year of the date of document) that will be your last date of entry.
> 
> As I can see from your signature that you got PCC done in Mar 2011 and Meds in Nov 2011 so going by your early PCC expiry CO has given you last entry date in Mar 2012.


Hi mandhani. To clarify - PCC and medicals (regardless of country) expire in one year? So the last date of entry depends on which expires first?


----------



## happ

JohnAnton said:


> yes mandhani is correct. i just checked my pcc was done on march 4.


Hey John

Do we need PCC for main applicant and spouse both?? or is it required only for main applicant?


----------



## MaddyOZ

happ said:


> Hey John
> 
> Do we need PCC for main applicant and spouse both?? or is it required only for main applicant?


PCC will be required for primary and secondary applicants as well..In the last 10 yrs from the countries stayed for more than a year..u need PCC.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## JohnAnton

happ said:


> Hey John
> 
> Do we need PCC for main applicant and spouse both?? or is it required only for main applicant?


as maddyoz said, its for both applicants


----------



## Bunyip02

No visa for me today  still waiting co to re-open my file to notice all meds now finalised so he can grant my visa, I wish he'd hurry up..... Now got to wait till Monday for the checking to start again!!


----------



## happ

MaddyOZ said:


> PCC will be required for primary and secondary applicants as well..In the last 10 yrs from the countries stayed for more than a year..u need PCC.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks Maddy and John for the info..

Something i guess Maddy may be able to answer more easily: 

I am from India and have always lived here... I was about to go to the Local Police station to get PCC for myself and wife. But then i read somewhere on DIAC site that it is to be issued from Regional Passport office.. What should I do?

Another thing: Can I submit the PCC at the time of application of 176 or is it only to be provided when asked my DIAC?

much Thanks again!
Happ!


----------



## MaddyOZ

happ said:


> Thanks Maddy and John for the info..
> 
> Something i guess Maddy may be able to answer more easily:
> 
> I am from India and have always lived here... I was about to go to the Local Police station to get PCC for myself and wife. But then i read somewhere on DIAC site that it is to be issued from Regional Passport office.. What should I do?
> 
> Another thing: Can I submit the PCC at the time of application of 176 or is it only to be provided when asked my DIAC?
> 
> much Thanks again!
> Happ!


Its pretty simple. Go to Regional Passport Office from where you have got the passport issued.

Submit the PCC request form and pay the fees, if Police clearance was done earlier at the time of passport issuance then the same day or next day you will get the certificate.

If not, it will take 20 to 30 days depends on the fast processing by your area police station SI to the > Commissioner office then to the > Regional Passport office.

You need to apply for you and your spouse. 

If its SS 176 visa then quickly complete your PCC and medicals. You can frontload the same after submitting the 176 application online. Once the CO is allocated and if all document requirements are met you will get straight forward Grant.

Good Luck.


----------



## happ

MaddyOZ said:


> Its pretty simple. Go to Regional Passport Office from where you have got the passport issued.
> 
> Submit the PCC request form and pay the fees, if Police clearance was done earlier at the time of passport issuance then the same day or next day you will get the certificate.
> 
> If not, it will take 20 to 30 days depends on the fast processing by your area police station SI to the > Commissioner office then to the > Regional Passport office.
> 
> You need to apply for you and your spouse.
> 
> If its SS 176 visa then quickly complete your PCC and medicals. You can frontload the same after submitting the 176 application online. Once the CO is allocated and if all document requirements are met you will get straight forward Grant.
> 
> Good Luck.


wow.. thanks for the info.. completes everything i was looking for. Thanks again Maddy


----------



## han solo

to *maddy67135, Achilles, JohnAnton, weeras, armor, Bunyip02, voddy & maybe, more who i may have missed (sorry!), *

a big heartfelt congratulations to all of you! Best of luck to your new lives. :clap2: lane:


----------



## MaddyOZ

Bunyip02 said:


> No visa for me today  still waiting co to re-open my file to notice all meds now finalised so he can grant my visa, I wish he'd hurry up..... Now got to wait till Monday for the checking to start again!!


If its nerve wracking, you might as well send a mail to remind the CO. I'm sure you must have got the team mail id when the CO got allocated.

Good Luck and wishing you to get the grant ASAP.

Cheers.


----------



## han solo

Dee-Aus said:


> Yes that is what I am currently considering. If I'm not allocated a CO before Christmas, I might go ahead and have our medicals during the break/holidays.


how would you like to have your medicals before the holidays and spend the holiday break having fun with the reunions and foods on the table? 

before i have my medicals, i will have to hit the gym & go jogging at the baywalk and be 100% physically & mentally fit. actually, i am doing some regular exercises (tai chi & some aerobics) now and watching out for my diet. good thing my bad cholesterol has normalized. :cheer2:


----------



## armor

Bunyip02 said:


> No visa for me today  still waiting co to re-open my file to notice all meds now finalised so he can grant my visa, I wish he'd hurry up..... Now got to wait till Monday for the checking to start again!!


My CO actually asked me to let him know when I've submitted my form80. I sent him an email notifying him that I did and one day later, visa is granted... no harm done....


----------



## JohnAnton

han solo said:


> how would you like to have your medicals before the holidays and spend the holiday break having fun with the reunions and foods on the table?
> 
> before i have my medicals, i will have to hit the gym & go jogging at the baywalk and be 100% physically & mentally fit. actually, i am doing some regular exercises (tai chi & some aerobics) now and watching out for my diet. good thing my bad cholesterol has normalized. :cheer2:


makes sure your BP's normal before taking the meds


----------



## Bunyip02

MaddyOZ said:


> If its nerve wracking, you might as well send a mail to remind the CO. I'm sure you must have got the team mail id when the CO got allocated.
> 
> Good Luck and wishing you to get the grant ASAP.
> 
> Cheers.


I have an agent who tell us not to send emails ourselves, I was thinking of doing so though, not really sure if I should though?


----------



## Bunyip02

armor said:


> My CO actually asked me to let him know when I've submitted my form80. I sent him an email notifying him that I did and one day later, visa is granted... no harm done....


Ok thanks, maybe....


----------



## pvannalath

Hi guys in medical do they conduct lipid profile test to find outl LDL,HDL etc.in my 26 EH form nothing has mentioned not even cholestrol


----------



## Bunyip02

Ok All, I have just emailed CO to him my meds are finalised and is there anything else they need. Now I wait..,.,


----------



## raktim

Bunyip02 said:


> I have an agent who tell us not to send emails ourselves, I was thinking of doing so though, not really sure if I should though?


AFAIK, if you have an agent and his/her email is registered in the DIAC system, the CO won't respond to your email as it is not in the database.
This is what I gathered from posts in the same thread.

Really hope they grant yours ASAP!

Cheerios!



Bunyip02 said:


> Ok All, I have just emailed CO to him my meds are finalised and is there anything else they need. Now I wait..,.,


Don't want to be the damp squib! Hope they don't ask for anything more and give a grant!


----------



## Bunyip02

raktim said:


> AFAIK, if you have an agent and his/her email is registered in the DIAC system, the CO won't respond to your email as it is not in the database.
> This is what I gathered from posts in the same thread.
> 
> Really hope they grant yours ASAP!
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Don't want to be the damp squib! Hope they don't ask for anything more and give a grant!


That's ok, everything is MET other than Meds, but they have finalised. So I am not expecting they need anything or a reply, it was just a nudge to open our file to grant visa 😄 fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Maz25

bonzer123 said:


> Hi All,
> The DIAC website says that the CO has been assigned to all 175 online offshore applications lodged before 28th Feb'11. We applied on 23rd March'11 and some of the applicants prior to tis date have already got their CO assigned. Does this mean something? Also if the DIAC website has a assignment date of 28th Feb'11 does it mean all cases would have been assigned with a CO or there could be some exclusions as well?


It is quite likely that you application has already been batched and you will most like get a CO in a week or so. DIAC are definitely processing applications submitted around March - April of this year, so you shouldn't have to wait that much longer before CO initiates contact. If you haven't done so, it might be a good idea to apply for your PCCs and get your medical done.

All applications submitted before 28th February (that falls in Priority 4) should have been assigned to a CO but bearing in mind that COs are human beings, there are times when people/ applications can be missed but a PLE normally resolves this.


----------



## sgn051

bonzer123 said:


> Hi All,
> The DIAC website says that the CO has been assigned to all 175 online offshore applications lodged before 28th Feb'11. We applied on 23rd March'11 and some of the applicants prior to tis date have already got their CO assigned. Does this mean something? Also if the DIAC website has a assignment date of 28th Feb'11 does it mean all cases would have been assigned with a CO or there could be some exclusions as well?


Wait for while u will get it or co looking into it. What ur online status say ?


----------



## JohnAnton

have a great weekend everyone. happy 1000th page


----------



## han solo

JohnAnton said:


> makes sure your BP's normal before taking the meds


yes, BP will be a big factor to determine the success of the med result. thanks for that.


----------



## Dee-Aus

Happy weekend everyone!

To whom do I send a request in order for me to be able to edit the spreadsheet?

A friend of mine just got allocated a CO (I guess there are some CO allocations after all!):
Occupation: Accountant
Current location: Philippines
Visa type: 175
Lodged: April 2, 2011
Online
CO Allocation: Nov. 18

My guess for the update on Monday: March 31. 

Then that would mean my CO allocation might be within the next update or 2 weeks!! (Being optimistic here)


----------



## han solo

pvannalath said:


> Hi guys in medical do they conduct lipid profile test to find outl LDL,HDL etc.in my 26 EH form nothing has mentioned not even cholestrol


i am not so sure about this but i read in one forum few months back that one applicant was asked by his doctor to take lipitor for sometime to stabilize his LDL and needed to re-take medicals. that could also be a cause for the delay of the visa grant. sorry, i couldn't remember where i read it. 

whether there is a lipid profile test or not, i believe it's a wise move to be in a stable condition once the meds is done. 

good luck to everyone bound to take the medicals.


----------



## rg1prasad

han solo said:


> yes, BP will be a big factor to determine the success of the med result. thanks for that.


Well If it is the case then I am very very lucky because my wife had low BP problem last week and was hospitalized for a day. But medicals happened 2 weeks back and they are finalized.

G1


----------



## sgn051

10K Pages :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## aeon

JohnAnton said:


> have a great weekend everyone. happy 1000th page


Congratulations for the grant.... 

Which makes me scared. I have not received grant yet. CO assigned oct 7 accountant 176 relative sponsored. Is the processing for 175 faster than 176?


----------



## uroojs

Hi all,

Happy 1000th page !


----------



## JohnAnton

aeon said:


> Congratulations for the grant....
> 
> Which makes me scared. I have not received grant yet. CO assigned oct 7 accountant 176 relative sponsored. Is the processing for 175 faster than 176?


Thanks. 

do you have agent?

With everything met in your case, you should try calling DIAC by landline to get straight answers from them.


----------



## rg1prasad

My journey was from 698 page.... I some how managed to make triple century....

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> My journey was from 698 page.... I some how managed to make triple century....
> 
> G1


Hi G1,

how's your online status? not everything met yet?


----------



## auger

Seems that almost all March applicants have been granted visas & case officers. Can't wait for the next processing update as I am an April 16 applicant. I hope I get lucky in the next few weeks. I am aware some April applicants like bunyip have been allocated case officers and I am excitedly & patiently waiting for my turn.


----------



## JohnAnton

I think 176 gets much process a little longer since this have extra requirements not present in 175 ones like proof of relationship to the sponsor. though im not really familier what are all these additional requirements.


----------



## JohnAnton

uroojs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy 1000th page !


And I've been here since page 463. 

I thank everyone in this forum for keeping me company during the wait.


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> Hi G1,
> 
> how's your online status? not everything met yet?


Well only my spouse's PCC is not yet in MET status along with Evidence of Relationship with the sponsor. Although everything is MET and Medicals are finalized. And I have submitted PCC and Evidence of relationship with sponsor. Once the CO is sees the documents then either it should be Grant or she should be asking for more evidence for relationship with sponsor

I have submitted a Xerox copy with Notary Stamp on it but dont know whether she will be ok with that document or not.If not then I will have to run for my brother's DOB.

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

G1,

this week can probably expect some news. 
the CO might have already look at your documents and is verifying their authenticity or something. Best wishes. Hope you get your grant this week.


----------



## aeon

JohnAnton said:


> Thanks.
> 
> do you have agent?
> 
> With everything met in your case, you should try calling DIAC by landline to get straight answers from them.


no i have no agent. I'm just gonna give it till dec 7 if no news before that i will try to call them. Everything MET and still no news. What could they be doing????


----------



## JohnAnton

aeon said:


> no i have no agent. I'm just gonna give it till dec 7 if no news before that i will try to call them. Everything MET and still no news. What could they be doing????


just to give you an idea.

mine was everything met except medicals on Nov 2.

We took medicals on Nov 3 and the results were received by HOC Sydney on Nov 16 via DHL courier.

Meds were marked finalised in the morning of Nov 17. Application was approved in the afternoon of the same day. (my agent said that mine was really fast)

If everything on your document checklist is marked met, then nothing else for CO to do but ask for additional docs if needed or grant the visa approval.

Also check your online status if there is a line saying "email sent to you".

I gues it also depends on how fast the CO works or how much applications the CO is doing along side with yours.

just my opinion


----------



## adeelijaz49

hi,

My application date is: 23rd March 2011

Visa applied: 175

SOL Occupation: Developer Programmer

I got a CO (Team 2) on: 18th Oct 2011 (He requested more evidence on work experience, which i provided on 23rd Oct 2011, and everthing changed to Met on 1st Nov 2011)

Medicals & PCC is not requested yet

When can i expect a request for medicals and PCC ?


----------



## JohnAnton

^ I think you can frontload them to further minimize delays.


----------



## Maz25

adeelijaz49 said:


> hi,
> 
> My application date is: 23rd March 2011
> 
> Visa applied: 175
> 
> SOL Occupation: Developer Programmer
> 
> I got a CO (Team 2) on: 18th Oct 2011 (He requested more evidence on work experience, which i provided on 23rd Oct 2011, and everthing changed to Met on 1st Nov 2011)
> 
> Medicals & PCC is not requested yet
> 
> When can i expect a request for medicals and PCC ?


Pakistani applicants are unfortunately subject to lengthy security checks. If your application is undergoing security checks (which your CO can confirm), then CO will request PCC and medical at the end of this. There is little point in getting your PCC and medical done until your CO asks for them as they are quite likely to expire before the checks are completed.

There are a few people undergoing security checks and it does take a couple of months to be completed.


----------



## adeelijaz49

yes, my CO emailed me that my process is now undergoing security checks....


couple of months, i was told it takes 6 to 8 months...


----------



## Merang

*Hi Dear adeel*



adeelijaz49 said:


> yes, my CO emailed me that my process is now undergoing security checks....
> 
> 
> couple of months, i was told it takes 6 to 8 months...


i got co on 21st oct 2011 and on 29th oct All docs shows MET and form 80 was requested and its status showing as received.
I am bit confuse 
because CO did not send me any Mail according to Security Checks.
I am in sydney or 4 years. i do not now is my case under security Checks?
if a case is under security checks its must that CO send you mail to inform you about these checks. 
ANy IDEA if any body knows please inform me i dont want to disturb my CO by PLE.


----------



## adeelijaz49

Merang said:


> i got co on 21st oct 2011 and on 29th oct All docs shows MET and form 80 was requested and its status showing as received.
> I am bit confuse
> because CO did not send me any Mail according to Security Checks.
> I am in sydney or 4 years. i do not now is my case under security Checks?
> if a case is under security checks its must that CO send you mail to inform you about these checks.
> ANy IDEA if any body knows please inform me i dont want to disturb my CO by PLE.


your case is pretty similar to mine, i mean same job applied, your application date is quite early though..

but i have received an email from the CO saying that my case is now under security checks and they have asked me to be patient. 

mine form 80 also shows Received status, all others are met

may be they have sent you an email but it has gone in Junk/spam. check it out


----------



## Merang

adeelijaz49 said:


> your case is pretty similar to mine, i mean same job applied, your application date is quite early though..
> 
> but i have received an email from the CO saying that my case is now under security checks and they have asked me to be patient.
> 
> mine form 80 also shows Received status, all others are met
> 
> may be they have sent you an email but it has gone in Junk/spam. check it out[/QUO
> 
> 
> i am checking every day inbox and also junk mail box but no mail so far.
> how many days after you received that mail.
> i will wait till next month.........


----------



## immiseeker

Merang said:


> i got co on 21st oct 2011 and on 29th oct All docs shows MET and form 80 was requested and its status showing as received.
> I am bit confuse
> because CO did not send me any Mail according to Security Checks.
> I am in sydney or 4 years. i do not now is my case under security Checks?
> if a case is under security checks its must that CO send you mail to inform you about these checks.
> ANy IDEA if any body knows please inform me i dont want to disturb my CO by PLE.


CO do not tell you that your case is under security checks or not. Its understood that every applicant from countries like Pakistan and IRAN will undergo security checks ....
My checks took almost 1 year for finalization and few of other pakistani applicant wait for more than 2 years for the same issue ....
If you want some clear time frame of Medical/ Pcc request then you should wait for 10-12 Months after CO allocation. 
For clear picture please check below mentioned Google spread sheet. Add your details there. you will get a pretty good idea about the timeline after CO allocation.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## adeelijaz49

immiseeker said:


> CO do not tell you that your case is under security checks or not. Its understood that every applicant from countries like Pakistan and IRAN will undergo security checks ....
> My checks took almost 1 year for finalization and few of other pakistani applicant wait for more than 2 years for the same issue ....
> If you want some clear time frame of Medical/ Pcc request then you should wait for 10-12 Months after CO allocation.
> For clear picture please check below mentioned Google spread sheet. Add your details there. you will get a pretty good idea about the timeline after CO allocation.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


wow !! how did you get this excel sheet ????


----------



## immiseeker

adeelijaz49 said:


> wow !! how did you get this excel sheet ????


man i made it as you see i am 2009 applicant so you can imagine the frustration level on my side


----------



## adeelijaz49

immiseeker said:


> man i made it as you see i am 2009 applicant so you can imagine the frustration level on my side


just to let you know, my CO from Team 2 has emailed me, that my process is under character and national security checks. and they have also written that this may take some time, so be patient.


----------



## immiseeker

adeelijaz49 said:


> just to let you know, my CO from Team 2 has emailed me, that my process is under character and national security checks. and they have also written that this may take some time, so be patient.


Some times CO inform about security checks.some times CO confirm after raising PLE. 
For you and other Pakistani applicants good news is that, Security checks are taking less time now. some of them has got Medical request after 8 Months so i m v much hopeful now. 
My advise is just go on with your life, forget about this immigration thing. Good luck


----------



## Guest

adeelijaz49 said:


> just to let you know, my CO from Team 2 has emailed me, that my process is under character and national security checks. and they have also written that this may take some time, so be patient.


WAIT a second!!! Are you telling me that your CO emailed you on his own - WITHOUT you raising any sort of PLE or inquiring otherwise - to tell you about the 'character and security checks'????


----------



## sgn051

so what your prediction about today date allocation time line

28 march or 4 April ???:boxing:


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> so what your prediction about today date allocation time line
> 
> 28 march or 4 April ???:boxing:



30th June


----------



## Dee-Aus

deeptss said:


> 30th June


Hahaha how super-optimistic! 

My guess is March 31 or April 1.

Almost there! :clap2:


----------



## Dee-Aus

It's out... it's only March 22.... aaaaaahhhh :-(


----------



## rajeshv

Update from DIAC, its 22 March 2011 - Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## guy22

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh~~~~~! is this a sign of the 'holiday season slack off'?


----------



## Dee-Aus

guy22 said:


> ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh~~~~~! is this a sign of the 'holiday season slack off'?


Gaaahhh! At this rate, there's a possibility I might not get allocated a CO before the holidays :sad::sad::sad::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Dee-Aus

Did you notice? They adjusted the update to the correct date already! They updated it today and it reflects today's date (11/21/11) instead of last Friday's...


----------



## rg1prasad

rg1prasad said:


> I think it will be some where around 20-25 march
> 
> G1


My guess was correct... 

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

i think the slowdown bec. of the volume of march applicants as mentioned by someone here some weeks ago.


----------



## zullin

Oh! come on...only 22 March?!!! Ours is 23 March.


----------



## deeptss

zullin said:


> Oh! come on...only 22 March?!!! Ours is 23 March.


Dont worry zullin .. you are first applicant after that  so you will def get your visa by month end


----------



## emcee0718

zullin said:


> Oh! come on...only 22 March?!!! Ours is 23 March.



almost same reaction with you zullin. 'm an April 1 applicant. 'm dying to hear from my CO... hopefully sometime in the next two weeks. goodluck to ALL OF US.


----------



## ToOZ

Guys... got a good news to share.....

exactly after 6 months from the apply 175, today we have a CO. requesting few docs, pcc, medicals. very happy... thanx to this forum that i was able to plan and expect things.... 

175 applied on 21/5/11.


----------



## deeptss

ToOZ said:


> Guys... got a good news to share.....
> 
> exactly after 6 months from the apply 175, today we have a CO. requesting few docs, pcc, medicals. very happy... thanx to this forum that i was able to plan and expect things....
> 
> 175 applied on 21/5/11.


first good newss for today


----------



## sgn051

ToOZ said:


> Guys... got a good news to share.....
> 
> exactly after 6 months from the apply 175, today we have a CO. requesting few docs, pcc, medicals. very happy... thanx to this forum that i was able to plan and expect things....
> 
> 175 applied on 21/5/11.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cogratulation...

21/5/2011.. that good news... deeptss ... you are next in 2-3 weeks... :bolt:


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Cogratulation...
> 
> 21/5/2011.. that good news... deeptss ... you are next in 2-3 weeks... :bolt:


hope so hope so :boxing:


----------



## rg1prasad

ToOZ said:


> Guys... got a good news to share.....
> 
> exactly after 6 months from the apply 175, today we have a CO. requesting few docs, pcc, medicals. very happy... thanx to this forum that i was able to plan and expect things....
> 
> 175 applied on 21/5/11.


Congratulations


----------



## frajiv

Guys, do you know if there is any holiday period for DIAC during the christmas season ? 
I am a June 6th Applicant and I am planning to do my PCC and my meds by the first week of December. 
I heard that if the PCC wasn't done during the passport Application, then it takes a month. Can anyone confirm this ?

thanks,
Rajiv


----------



## MaddyOZ

frajiv said:


> Guys, do you know if there is any holiday period for DIAC during the christmas season ?
> I am a June 6th Applicant and I am planning to do my PCC and my meds by the first week of December.
> I heard that if the PCC wasn't done during the passport Application, then it takes a month. Can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> thanks,
> Rajiv


If the police clearance was done already during the.time of passport issuance, then it takes only a day to get the certificate from the RPO.

If not then yes it will take min. 20 days.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## deeptss

frajiv said:


> Guys, do you know if there is any holiday period for DIAC during the christmas season ?
> I am a June 6th Applicant and I am planning to do my PCC and my meds by the first week of December.
> I heard that if the PCC wasn't done during the passport Application, then it takes a month. Can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> thanks,
> Rajiv


Indian PCC with take either 5 days or 6 weeks .. (if your name is not in any criminals list)


----------



## raktim

ToOZ said:


> Guys... got a good news to share.....
> 
> exactly after 6 months from the apply 175, today we have a CO. requesting few docs, pcc, medicals. very happy... thanx to this forum that i was able to plan and expect things....
> 
> 175 applied on 21/5/11.


Congratulations!!!!! 

By the way, what's your ANZSCO Code/occupation?


----------



## adeelijaz49

deeptss said:


> Dont worry zullin .. you are first applicant after that  so you will def get your visa by month end


If your application comes within the dates updated on the department website, it doesnt mean that you would get your visa soon. It means that the department has allocated a CO to your application and the CO starts to analyze your documents, checks if everything is fine and if it is not fine then they contact you to provide further evidence. 


Even if your application date is reached, the CO may take months to contact you. The dates updated are just an intimation of which dates the departments is allocating CO's to


----------



## Bunyip02

We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


----------



## MaddyOZ

Bunyip02 said:


> We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


Heartiest Congrats Mate. Good Luck with your move to OZ.

All the best. Cheers!!!!


----------



## rg1prasad

Bunyip02 said:


> We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


Congratulations Bunyip


----------



## Bunyip02

MaddyOZ said:


> Heartiest Congrats Mate. Good Luck with your move to OZ.
> 
> All the best. Cheers!!!!


Thanks , and to you.


----------



## Bunyip02

rg1prasad said:


> Congratulations Bunyip


Thank you


----------



## rg1prasad

I dont know why australian 9 am - 5 pm run very fast for me.... but my 9 am - 6:30 pm doesn't go fast... 

G1


----------



## raktim

Bunyip02 said:


> We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: arty:


----------



## rajeshv

Bunyip02 said:


> We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


Good news. Congrats. Pack up now.


----------



## rajeshv

Bunyip02 said:


> We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


When are you flying down to Aus?


----------



## raj.sny

Bunyip02 said:


> We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


Congratulation Bunyip. ALL the best!!


----------



## voddy

Bunyip02 said:


> We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


congratulations!!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## ToOZ

raktim said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> By the way, what's your ANZSCO Code/occupation?


Analyst programmer


----------



## Bunyip02

rajeshv said:


> When are you flying down to Aus?


I guess April, may ish next year. We have to sell our house first.


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> congratulations!!! :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks Voddy, your turn soon :clap2:


----------



## smelf1

Bunyip02 said:


> We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


Congrats, i am heading in April aswell got flights from Dublin - Sydney for 2 adults and 1 infant for €1300 and baggage allowance raised to 40kg each.

Where are you heading to first?

Would you not keep your house and rent it out?


----------



## mmkhan

Hi All,

I am new to this Forum and believe me this Forum is looking very interesting to me....
Congratulations to all those who got the gud news of CO Allotment & Visa Approval....

Below are my details:
*Online Visa Lodgement Date*: 20-June-2011
*Subclass*: 176 (Brother Sponsorship)
*Medicals*: Finalized
*PCC*: Not Yet (as till now it is not requested or mention on online status)

As Priority Group 4 Processing is going very fast, so keepin the finger crossed....
Expecting CO Allotment either in DEC-11 or JAN-12.

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## Bunyip02

smelf1 said:


> Congrats, i am heading in April aswell got flights from Dublin - Sydney for 2 adults and 1 infant for €1300 and baggage allowance raised to 40kg each.
> 
> Where are you heading to first?
> 
> Would you not keep your house and rent it out?


Hope to go to Queensland. 

Its not the sort of house to rent out, n want the money from house to move with and buy in oz eventually.


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> We got our visa this morning........... Oh my how exciting, cannot believe it, happy days.


Wow, congratulations. I've been waiting patiently for you to post the happy news. 

Ha ha, I bet you've already sent off your passport to have the visa evidenced.

Good luck in your new life down under.


----------



## Bunyip02

Maz25 said:


> Wow, congratulations. I've been waiting patiently for you to post the happy news.
> 
> Ha ha, I bet you've already sent off your passport to have the visa evidenced.
> 
> Good luck in your new life down under.


Haha thanks, it's a big relief. I'm very excited .


----------



## mmkhan

Bunyip02 said:


> Haha thanks, it's a big relief. I'm very excited .


congrats Bunyip02....

I suppose, currently most of the March-11 Applicants are getting CO's notifications but it seems you have submitted in Apr-11 and u got the Visa as well...w0w.....thats a really gud news. 

But wondering, 
1. Are the immi follow any sequence or not for a particular Priority like 4 ?
2. Did u submitted PCC upfront or waited till CO requested ?

I have done my Masters from Australia but donno will it have any weightage in processing time for Offshore Applicants?

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## Bunyip02

mmkhan said:


> congrats Bunyip02....
> 
> I suppose, currently most of the March-11 Applicants are getting CO's notifications but it seems you have submitted in Apr-11 and u got the Visa as well...w0w.....thats a really gud news.
> 
> But wondering,
> 1. Are the immi follow any sequence or not for a particular Priority like 4 ?
> 2. Did u submitted PCC upfront or waited till CO requested ?
> 
> I have done my Masters from Australia but donno will it have any weightage in processing time for Offshore Applicants?
> 
> Regards,
> Khan.


We actually applied at the end of April so we were lucky to be picked up really early. We did Pcc and medicals when asked by the CO, co asked for this on same day he was assigned to us.


----------



## oliman

Hello All,

Please suggest. I am June 5 2011 applicant and I can smell an allocation of CO at around 1 month. I was thinking to front load form 80 both for myself and spouse. Would that be wise?


----------



## Dee-Aus

mmkhan said:


> congrats Bunyip02....
> 
> I suppose, currently most of the March-11 Applicants are getting CO's notifications but it seems you have submitted in Apr-11 and u got the Visa as well...w0w.....thats a really gud news.
> 
> But wondering,
> 1. Are the immi follow any sequence or not for a particular Priority like 4 ?
> 2. Did u submitted PCC upfront or waited till CO requested ?
> 
> I have done my Masters from Australia but donno will it have any weightage in processing time for Offshore Applicants?
> 
> Regards,
> Khan.


Hi Khan and welcome to the forum! Refer to our worksheet (I was amazed & thrilled when I first saw it myself!):

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...EE&output=html

As you can see, some applicants who applied on or near the same date were allocated a CO early on while others, at a later date. It is not really that sequential (as the COs are also divided into teams). What is guaranteed is that the lodgement dates that DIAC provides in their fortnightly updates (currently at March 22) are allocated with COs already. 

I am a May applicant but have not yet frontloaded the PCC. Since the processing dates are near already I'm considering taking a leave from work this week and applying for my PCC already (thanks to the inputs I got from this forum). Might go for my medicals next week as well.


----------



## Dee-Aus

Wow looking at our worksheet there ARE a lot of March and June applicants! April and May, just a few in comparison. Hope DIAC speeds up in this fortnight...


----------



## voddy

HI guys,

wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.


----------



## deeptss

voddy said:


> HI guys,
> 
> wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.



congratss


----------



## JohnAnton

congratz voddy. its about time


----------



## sgn051

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: congratulation.. voddy
ok come on who next in Q


----------



## sgn051

Dee-Aus said:


> Wow looking at our worksheet there ARE a lot of March and June applicants! April and May, just a few in comparison. Hope DIAC speeds up in this fortnight...


don't worry you no need to wait for long 

Get ready.... lane: lol


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: congratulation.. voddy
> ok come on who next in Q


We want more cos this week .. atleast till JUne 28th ... :Cry:


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> We want more cos this week .. atleast till JUne 28th ... :Cry:



soon ... sooon..... have chocolate...


----------



## han solo

voddy said:


> HI guys,
> 
> wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.


a wish came true finally. congratulations! :clap2: good luck!


----------



## raktim

voddy said:


> HI guys,
> 
> wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.


Congratulations!!! and Celebrations!!!

Put it across in CAPS!! :clap2: arty: Shout it out LOUD!!

All the best for the future!!


----------



## Guest

Many many many congrats to voddy and bunyip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matchless

voddy said:


> HI guys,
> 
> wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.


hey.....congratulations Voddy:clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

hey.....congratulations Voddy 


ACS (Analyst Programmer): 06/04/2011 | 175 e-lodged (no agent): 30/06/2011 | PCC : done |Medicals : Done | CO : waiting


----------



## sanands2007

*Voddy Congrates*

congratulations Voddy :clap2:


ACS (Analyst Programmer): 06/04/2011 | 175 e-lodged (no agent): 30/06/2011 | PCC : done |Medicals : Done | CO : :ranger: waiting


----------



## voddy

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone!

:rockon:


----------



## Auriko1976

voddy said:


> HI guys,
> 
> wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.



Very very glad to hear that,,,,Voddy...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

So so good to see most of applicants in spread sheet had granted visa.....

It's really cool.....

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## Auriko1976

*Upcoming Time Line (DIAC)*

Hi Guys,

According to DIAC's speed per history every fortnightly for every monthly up, hope to see below trend ......

21-Nov-2011 (Monday) = Till 22-Mar-2011 
05-Dec-2011 (Monday) = Till 25-Apr-2011
19-Dec-2011 (Monday) = Till 25-May-2011
02-Jan-2012 (Monday) = Till 25-June-2011

If there is lesser applicants, there speed will be more faster than what we expect above trend.

So far, the DIAC update in only till 22-March-2011, but we still can see those applicants who applied in Apr and even May, they got CO and also Visa granted.

That's mean, by end of this year, DIAC will handle to those all applicants (Before new system up 01-July-2011) will likely to have assign CO.

Just to think only as a trend...


----------



## frajiv

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> According to DIAC's speed per history every fortnightly for every monthly up, hope to see below trend ......
> 
> 21-Nov-2011 (Monday) = Till 22-Mar-2011
> 05-Dec-2011 (Monday) = Till 25-Apr-2011
> 19-Dec-2011 (Monday) = Till 25-May-2011
> 02-Jan-2012 (Monday) = Till 25-June-2011
> 
> If there is lesser applicants, there speed will be more faster than what we expect above trend.
> 
> So far, the DIAC update in only till 22-March-2011, but we still can see those applicants who applied in Apr and even May, they got CO and also Visa granted.
> 
> That's mean, by end of this year, DIAC will handle to those all applicants (Before new system up 01-July-2011) will likely to have assign CO.
> 
> Just to think only as a trend...


Sounds optimisitic. .
I am a June 6th 2011 applicant. I think I will take my meds and PCC by the mid of Dec.


----------



## tanhum

Congratulations Voddy!!
Congratulation Bunnyip!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## tanhum

frajiv said:


> Sounds optimisitic. .
> I am a June 6th 2011 applicant. I think I will take my meds and PCC by the mid of Dec.


Me too planning the same .. I am a june 7th applicant.


----------



## Smilius

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> According to DIAC's speed per history every fortnightly for every monthly up, hope to see below trend ......
> 
> 21-Nov-2011 (Monday) = Till 22-Mar-2011
> 05-Dec-2011 (Monday) = Till 25-Apr-2011
> 19-Dec-2011 (Monday) = Till 25-May-2011
> 02-Jan-2012 (Monday) = Till 25-June-2011
> 
> If there is lesser applicants, there speed will be more faster than what we expect above trend.
> 
> So far, the DIAC update in only till 22-March-2011, but we still can see those applicants who applied in Apr and even May, they got CO and also Visa granted.
> 
> That's mean, by end of this year, DIAC will handle to those all applicants (Before new system up 01-July-2011) will likely to have assign CO.
> 
> Just to think only as a trend...


Take in account that
Mar 2011 ~ 900+ applicants
Apr 2011 ~ 700+ applicants
Half of May 2011 ~ 500+ applicants
So, It would probably be a bit slower than in this trend (I suppose that DIAC processes about 700 applicants p/month)


----------



## clerk85

Smilius said:


> Take in account that
> Mar 2011 ~ 900+ applicants
> Apr 2011 ~ 700+ applicants
> Half of May 2011 ~ 500+ applicants
> So, It would probably be a bit slower than in this trend (I suppose that DIAC processes about 700 applicants p/month)


where we can find the information about how many applicantion lodged in each month?


----------



## adeelijaz49

oliman said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please suggest. I am June 5 2011 applicant and I can smell an allocation of CO at around 1 month. I was thinking to front load form 80 both for myself and spouse. Would that be wise?


Aoa,

yar hold on... i did the this mistake. They will ask you to refill every single thing. dont waste your time and effort now. Have some patience. you are june applicant, it might take atleast 3 more months for you to get the CO, so just relax.


----------



## Smilius

clerk85 said:


> where we can find the information about how many applicantion lodged in each month?


You can find in SMDB (skill matching DB), and only by counting pages * appl. p/page (naturally)
Also, I don't think every applicant in this DB... so... it's only approximate numbers...


----------



## Dee-Aus

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> According to DIAC's speed per history every fortnightly for every monthly up, hope to see below trend ......
> 
> 21-Nov-2011 (Monday) = Till 22-Mar-2011
> 05-Dec-2011 (Monday) = Till 25-Apr-2011
> 19-Dec-2011 (Monday) = Till 25-May-2011
> 02-Jan-2012 (Monday) = Till 25-June-2011
> 
> If there is lesser applicants, there speed will be more faster than what we expect above trend.
> 
> So far, the DIAC update in only till 22-March-2011, but we still can see those applicants who applied in Apr and even May, they got CO and also Visa granted.
> 
> That's mean, by end of this year, DIAC will handle to those all applicants (Before new system up 01-July-2011) will likely to have assign CO.
> 
> Just to think only as a trend...


Addressing this question to the senior expats: do you think DIAC will update on Dec 19 and Jan 2 despite the holidays?


----------



## adeelijaz49

Dee-Aus said:


> Addressing this question to the senior expats: do you think DIAC will update on Dec 19 and Jan 2 despite the holidays?


Nopes...department is closed for 12 days for christmas holidays


----------



## mmkhan

Dee-Aus said:


> Addressing this question to the senior expats: do you think DIAC will update on Dec 19 and Jan 2 despite the holidays?


Guys,

If we take Holidays into consideration then I think, June Applicants have to wait till the Mid of Jan-12.

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Voddy, Best luck for future.


6 April 2011 , applicant got CO ,Yesterday.

Name: pandv_2000
Destination: QLD/Sydney
Date of Visa application: 6 April 11
Nationality: British
High/Low Risk: LR
Trade/profession: Managment Accountant
Visa type: 175
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable): N/A
Post-14th July Category:
Medicals submitted:
Police check submitted:
Date CO assigned: 21/11/11 team 4
Date of employment verification (If applicable):
Date visa granted:


Thanks
RakeshPatel



voddy said:


> HI guys,
> 
> wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.


----------



## mmkhan

Dee-Aus said:


> Hi Khan and welcome to the forum! Refer to our worksheet (I was amazed & thrilled when I first saw it myself!):
> 
> As you can see, some applicants who applied on or near the same date were allocated a CO early on while others, at a later date. It is not really that sequential (as the COs are also divided into teams). What is guaranteed is that the lodgement dates that DIAC provides in their fortnightly updates (currently at March 22) are allocated with COs already.
> 
> I am a May applicant but have not yet frontloaded the PCC. Since the processing dates are near already I'm considering taking a leave from work this week and applying for my PCC already (thanks to the inputs I got from this forum). Might go for my medicals next week as well.


Thanks Dee-Aus for the reply.

I think the attach link is not working. I am getting "*Page Not Found*" message.

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## RakeshPatel

From BeUpdate site,

User - CoolBoard ,
Australia	App 175 Online	
App sent - 13/04/11	
Computer Engineer
VENEZUELA	
Co assigned -21/11/11


----------



## rg1prasad

voddy said:


> HI guys,
> 
> wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.


Congratulations Voddy.... It might be a big relief to you i suppose.

All the best for the future...

G1


----------



## Dee-Aus

mmkhan said:


> Thanks Dee-Aus for the reply.
> 
> I think the attach link is not working. I am getting "*Page Not Found*" message.
> 
> Regards,
> Khan.


Hi Khan, please try this:

http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet


----------



## Dee-Aus

adeelijaz49 said:


> Nopes...department is closed for 12 days for christmas holidays


Whaaaaa.....t? Seriously?

Oh man.... when would the 12 days start, on the 19th or thereabouts?

Still hoping for a CO before the holidays...


----------



## rg1prasad

Hello Everyone, 

Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today. 

Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me. 

G1


----------



## mmkhan

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1



Congrats Prasad.....
All the best for your future in Australia.....


----------



## sanands2007

Hi All , 

my friend who applied on 7th may got his co on 6 th nov .


----------



## Dee-Aus

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


WOW Congratulations g1. So happy for you. So when are you leaving?!?! 

Please do update your signature (medicals, etc.) so that we are guided also. 

May I just ask (might have been discussed before but got lost in the volume of posts) how do you submit the PCC asked by CO? Will it be the same as attaching documents that were frontloaded previously? Afterwhich, you send an email to your CO that you have submitted your PCC already?


----------



## Bunyip02

voddy said:


> HI guys,
> 
> wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.


Wow Voddy, that is great news, I'm really so so happy for you, huge Congratulations. X


----------



## Bunyip02

leptokurtic said:


> Many many many congrats to voddy and bunyip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you  x


----------



## Bunyip02

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


That's great news, really very happy for you, congratulation!!!!!!!


----------



## rg1prasad

mmkhan said:


> Congrats Prasad.....
> All the best for your future in Australia.....


Thank you khan.


----------



## haseeb85uk

Congrats Voddy, Bunyip02 and Rg1prasad for ur grants..im so happy for u guys..cheers best of luck n do share ur experiences here


----------



## rg1prasad

Dee-Aus said:


> WOW Congratulations g1. So happy for you. So when are you leaving?!?!
> 
> Please do update your signature (medicals, etc.) so that we are guided also.
> 
> May I just ask (might have been discussed before but got lost in the volume of posts) how do you submit the PCC asked by CO? Will it be the same as attaching documents that were frontloaded previously? Afterwhich, you send an email to your CO that you have submitted your PCC already?


Thank you Dee-Aus, I have submitted my PCC just before when i felt that my case is filed to CO, so then immediately got my CO... and submitted my spouse PCC when medicals are finalized. It helped me. 

G1


----------



## MaddyOZ

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


Heartiest Congrats Mate. Good Luck with your move.

Cheers.


----------



## han solo

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


and to Bunnyip too, 

best of luck to the both of you. :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Bunyip02

han solo said:


> and to Bunnyip too,
> 
> best of luck to the both of you. :clap2: :clap2:


Thank you  I'm very happy. Best of luck to you also


----------



## Merang

*Congrats All you guys*



Bunyip02 said:


> Thank you  I'm very happy. Best of luck to you also


Voddy, buniyap, rgparsadd many many congrats and have a happy journey lane:


----------



## matchless

Where is my CO no email from him, why


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


congratz g1.


----------



## matchless

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


Congratulations rg1prasad:clap2:


----------



## deeptss

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


Congratulations


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Jeevan,

Great , So your sponsor relationship proofs worked out, without birth certificate !

Thanks
RakeshPatel



rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


----------



## Maz25

voddy said:


> HI guys,
> 
> wanted to share the good news with u all.. i got my visa.


Congratulations, I'm really pleased for you.

It's great to see all the regulars getting their visa but please do come back everyone to provide support and advice to the newbies who are only starting the process.


----------



## voddy

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations, I'm really pleased for you.
> 
> It's great to see all the regulars getting their visa but please do come back everyone to provide support and advice to the newbies who are only starting the process.


Sure thing.. I have a whole year before I make the final move. So I will pick up foruming once the visa is secured.

:bounce:


----------



## rg1prasad

deeptss said:


> Congratulations


Thank you very much.


----------



## rg1prasad

matchless said:


> Congratulations rg1prasad:clap2:


Thank you for your wishes


----------



## weeras

Congratz to all who got Visa...............:clap2:
and Good Luck to all who are waiting................


----------



## rg1prasad

RakeshPatel said:


> Congrats Jeevan,
> 
> Great , So your sponsor relationship proofs worked out, without birth certificate !
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Yah a ration card xerox with notary worked. 
Thank you Rakesh


----------



## tanhum

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


Many many congratulations!!! :clap2:


----------



## rg1prasad

Strange thing is that my intial entry date is the date of submission of my spouse PCC to DIAC (last document submitted). 

strange.... isn't it? MY PCC was done on 28 sep, medicals on 6th nov and my spouse PCC on 28 - oct, but i have submitted my spouse PCC on 17th nov and my initial entry should be 17th nov.... 

can anyone tell me the reason behind this?

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

tanhum said:


> Many many congratulations!!! :clap2:


Thankyou Tanhum


----------



## raktim

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Voddy said to only guys, but I want to share to boys and girls that I got My Grant today.
> 
> Feeling good. Thanks a many to all those who supported me.
> 
> G1


You are now one relieved individual!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmkhan

rg1prasad said:


> Strange thing is that my intial entry date is the date of submission of my spouse PCC to DIAC (last document submitted).
> 
> strange.... isn't it? MY PCC was done on 28 sep, medicals on 6th nov and my spouse PCC on 28 - oct, but i have submitted my spouse PCC on 17th nov and my initial entry should be 17th nov....
> 
> can anyone tell me the reason behind this?
> 
> G1



Prasad,

Lets say, if they give me 6 months for Initial Entry time to enter into Australia. 

As a main Applicant I will enter alone without my family inspite of my family got the Visa as a dependent. If my Family do not enter in the initial entry time then what will happen to their visa. Will it be cancelled ? Wat is the maximum time for the dependents to enter into Australia ?

Please someone share their experience because as a main Applicant I am planning to go alone within the initial entry time than after 6 to 8 months my family will join me.

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## Artemisa

IT'S RAINNING VISAS!

So good to see so many grants today! Congrats, congrats, congrats!


----------



## Maz25

mmkhan said:


> Prasad,
> 
> Lets say, if they give me 6 months for Initial Entry time to enter into Australia.
> 
> As a main Applicant I will enter alone without my family inspite of my family got the Visa as a dependent. If my Family do not enter in the initial entry time then what will happen to their visa. Will it be cancelled ? Wat is the maximum time for the dependents to enter into Australia ?
> 
> Please someone share their experience because as a main Applicant I am planning to go alone within the initial entry time than after 6 to 8 months my family will join me.
> 
> Regards,
> Khan.


Every visa applicant has to validate their visa by the date stipulated by the CO. This is applicable regardless as to whether they are primary or secondary applicants. If they fail to do this, then I'm afraid the visa is cancelled.

Typically though, you will have 12 months to validate your visa from the date of your PCC or medical, whichever is earlier. If you feel that you need time to settle before bringing your family over, it is better to have them validate the visa and then send them home until you've sorted yourself out and they can come live with you.


----------



## rg1prasad

mmkhan said:


> Prasad,
> 
> Lets say, if they give me 6 months for Initial Entry time to enter into Australia.
> 
> As a main Applicant I will enter alone without my family inspite of my family got the Visa as a dependent. If my Family do not enter in the initial entry time then what will happen to their visa. Will it be cancelled ? Wat is the maximum time for the dependents to enter into Australia ?
> 
> Please someone share their experience because as a main Applicant I am planning to go alone within the initial entry time than after 6 to 8 months my family will join me.
> 
> Regards,
> Khan.


Yes khan you can happily enter australia and let your family join you later point of time but they also need to enter australia before the "date of initial enter before"... if you are entering australia after that date then again its a different story... you need to provide why you are late, PCC and medicals again...

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Today I was talking to a guy regarding the Visa process, he didn't had any clue of what's happening.Initially he said he is a april applicant. later on when i asked him to check his online status, my gosh his application date was Feb 15th and CO was assigned on 28 sep. his 28 days also past away and now will DIAC respond to the applicant? Are DIAC strict on the 28 days time?

G1


----------



## RakeshPatel

What is your initial entry date ?




rg1prasad said:


> Strange thing is that my intial entry date is the date of submission of my spouse PCC to DIAC (last document submitted).
> 
> strange.... isn't it? MY PCC was done on 28 sep, medicals on 6th nov and my spouse PCC on 28 - oct, but i have submitted my spouse PCC on 17th nov and my initial entry should be 17th nov....
> 
> can anyone tell me the reason behind this?
> 
> G1


----------



## Maz25

rg1prasad said:


> Yes khan you can happily enter australia and let your family join you later point of time but they also need to enter australia before the "date of initial enter before"... if you are entering australia after that date then again its a different story... you need to provide why you are late, PCC and medicals again...
> 
> G1


If someone needs an extension to their initial entry date, they need to communicate that to their CO prior to their visa grant - the CO will consider the reasons provided/ circumstances before making a decision. Once the visa is issued, it needs to be validated by the date stipulated by the CO else the visa will be cancelled.

It is better to validate the visa and then go back home if needs be and then make the move within the 5 years 'validity' of the visa.


----------



## rg1prasad

RakeshPatel said:


> What is your initial entry date ?


its 11-11-12... nice figure, isn't it?

i will land in OZ more before than this date.

G1


----------



## immiseeker

Dear All
i know its not Cat-2 thread but just to share my time lines and happiness with you please note that by the Grace of GOD Alhamdulillah received my VE 176 Today. After a long wait of 2 years at last my time has come. I am really thankful to all of my friends 

My detailed Timelines are mentioned below.

ACS applied = 31 March 2008
ACS rejected = 13 May 2008
Appeal Filed = June 2008
ACS Positive = 19 Nov 2008.
ACS Result letter lost in post.
Sent request for ACS Result copy 17 Nov 2008
ACS sent +ve eligibility Letter = 23 Dec. 2008 / 2231-79(Network Security)
Another +ve Eligibility Letter with result review Sent 24 Nov. 2008 / 2231-11 (sys Man)
ACT SS = May 2009
ACT SS granted = Sep 2009
Visa Applied = 3 Oct. 2009.
Then ZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzZZZzzzzz Slept for 13 Months 
ACT SMP announced = 8 Nov 2010 (profession listed in ACT SMP) wow
CO Assigned = 17 Nov. 2010
Form 80 Sent = 30 Nov 2010
Again Slept for 12 Months ZZZZzzzzZZZzzzZZZZzzzzzzzz due to Security Checks
Medical/PCc request 01 Nov 2011
Medicals done = 15 Nov. 2011
Medicals Referred = 17 Nov. 2011 (thanks to E-Health)
Visa Approved = 22.Nov.2011
Initial Entry Date = 19-Oct-2012


----------



## Artemisa

rg1prasad said:


> Today I was talking to a guy regarding the Visa process, he didn't had any clue of what's happening.Initially he said he is a april applicant. later on when i asked him to check his online status, my gosh his application date was Feb 15th and CO was assigned on 28 sep. his 28 days also past away and now will DIAC respond to the applicant? Are DIAC strict on the 28 days time?
> G1


Did the CO ask for more documents? Or did he/she send an e-mail? In application should be a line like 'e-mail sent to you'. 
But no, DIAC is not strict to the 28-days frame window. This person should call DIAC and ask why the CO is taking so much time before contact him. 




rg1prasad said:


> Strange thing is that my intial entry date is the date of submission of my spouse PCC to DIAC (last document submitted).
> 
> strange.... isn't it? MY PCC was done on 28 sep, medicals on 6th nov and my spouse PCC on 28 - oct, but i have submitted my spouse PCC on 17th nov and my initial entry should be 17th nov....
> 
> can anyone tell me the reason behind this?
> 
> G1


Well, could be a mistake or simple the CO wanted to give you more time  No big deal at all.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Thanks Jeevan,

Guys this means medical is valid for 1 year. not 6 months.

if 1 year then April,may guys should go for PCC & Medical to avoid delays & Faster visa grants.

Because waiting can reduce weight of applicant 

Thanks
RakeshPatel



rg1prasad said:


> its 11-11-12... nice figure, isn't it?
> 
> i will land in OZ more before than this date.
> 
> G1


----------



## rg1prasad

Artemisa said:


> Did the CO ask for more documents? Or did he/she send an e-mail? In application should be a line like 'e-mail sent to you'.
> But no, DIAC is not strict to the 28-days frame window. This person should call DIAC and ask why the CO is taking so much time before contact him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, could be a mistake or simple the CO wanted to give you more time  No big deal at all.


Yah he was asked for medicals... email sent to you line was there...

this guy totally forgot about the application. and today while he was speaking to me he unleashed the truth but i am afraid that he might not get a chance to australia with this application

G1


----------



## Artemisa

rg1prasad said:


> Yah he was asked for medicals... email sent to you line was there...
> 
> this guy totally forgot about the application. and today while he was speaking to me he unleashed the truth but i am afraid that he might not get a chance to australia with this application
> 
> G1


Yeah, he will probably have the visa denied so....


----------



## Auriko1976

rg1prasad said:


> Today I was talking to a guy regarding the Visa process, he didn't had any clue of what's happening.Initially he said he is a april applicant. later on when i asked him to check his online status, my gosh his application date was Feb 15th and CO was assigned on 28 sep. his 28 days also past away and now will DIAC respond to the applicant? Are DIAC strict on the 28 days time?
> 
> G1


Hi G1,

Very happy for you and congratulations for visa grant.

Could you please share when CO contact by email, how is the email subject look like?

Will it be go to Spam or Trash folder , possible ?

Thank you so much.

Rgds,
Auriko (May 2011 Applicant)


----------



## matchless

immiseeker said:


> Dear All
> i know its not Cat-2 thread but just to share my time lines and happiness with you please note that by the Grace of GOD Alhamdulillah received my VE 176 Today. After a long wait of 2 years at last my time has come. I am really thankful to all of my friends
> 
> My detailed Timelines are mentioned below.
> 
> Sent request for ACS Result copy 17 Nov 2008
> ACS sent +ve eligibility Letter = 23 Dec. 2008 / 2231-79(Network Security)
> Another +ve Eligibility Letter with result review Sent 24 Nov. 2008 / 2231-11 (sys Man)
> Visa Approved = 22.Nov.2011
> Initial Entry Date = 19-Oct-2012


Congratulations Immiseeker and best of luck for your future in OZ land


----------



## WeekrisH

*Interesting?*

Hey people

I've followed this thread for almost 10 months now and think the moment has come to make my first post. 

Lets see what you think of this....

One of my friends who had applied on 26-Jun-2011 noticed a new line on his application status page today which reads "18-06-2011 Application being processed further". 

Most updates i have read from this and other forums seem to indicate that this is usually a sign of a Case officer, he thinks it may not be. He has submitted a Change of Circumstances form and a Change of address form just a couple of weeks back and thinks it might be someone reviewing those. 

He applied as a "Software Engineer" and has an IELTS score of 8.5. 

I'd like to invite your thoughts on this. Are they really onto June applicants?. I'm excited myself as an early June applicant.


----------



## WeekrisH

WeekrisH said:


> Hey people
> 
> I've followed this thread for almost 10 months now and think the moment has come to make my first post.
> 
> Lets see what you think of this....
> 
> One of my friends who had applied on 26-Jun-2011 noticed a new line on his application status page today which reads "18-11-2011 Application being processed further".
> 
> Most updates i have read from this and other forums seem to indicate that this is usually a sign of a Case officer, he thinks it may not be. He has submitted a Change of Circumstances form and a Change of address form just a couple of weeks back and thinks it might be someone reviewing those.
> 
> He applied as a "Software Engineer" and has an IELTS score of 8.5.
> 
> I'd like to invite your thoughts on this. Are they really onto June applicants?. I'm excited myself as an early June applicant.


The date should read "18-11-2011"


----------



## hongkiat

Congrats voddy and g1!. Where is john?


----------



## sgn051

sanands2007 said:


> hey.....congratulations Voddy
> 
> 
> ACS (Analyst Programmer): 06/04/2011 | 175 e-lodged (no agent): 30/06/2011 | PCC : done |Medicals : Done | CO : waiting


Sanands... I am surprised as you not have CO yet... :confused2: wish you get this week... :clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

sgn051 said:


> Sanands... I am surprised as you not have CO yet... :confused2: wish you get this week... :clap2:



sgn051 : You are before me  would wait to hear good news from you first 

Regards
San


----------



## sgn051

sanands2007 said:


> sgn051 : You are before me  would wait to hear good news from you first
> 
> Regards
> San


uppsss... sorry wrong date read.... 

who know they select you 1st...


----------



## stormgal

WeekrisH said:


> Hey people
> 
> I've followed this thread for almost 10 months now and think the moment has come to make my first post.
> 
> Lets see what you think of this....
> 
> One of my friends who had applied on 26-Jun-2011 noticed a new line on his application status page today which reads "18-06-2011 Application being processed further".
> 
> Most updates i have read from this and other forums seem to indicate that this is usually a sign of a Case officer, he thinks it may not be. He has submitted a Change of Circumstances form and a Change of address form just a couple of weeks back and thinks it might be someone reviewing those.
> 
> He applied as a "Software Engineer" and has an IELTS score of 8.5.
> 
> I'd like to invite your thoughts on this. Are they really onto June applicants?. I'm excited myself as an early June applicant.



My opinion at this stage of the game may not mean much, but judging by timelines, I'd say that he has a case officer. Did he upload those change documents? I read a post from a guy in the UK who's been uploading documents recently after having lodged his application in May and he hasn't noticed any changes in the system. 
I wish I could remember the name of the person, but the only thing I gleaned from that post was, "Oh wow, you can upload even months later??..."


----------



## Merang

*Mashallah*



immiseeker said:


> Dear All
> i know its not Cat-2 thread but just to share my time lines and happiness with you please note that by the Grace of GOD Alhamdulillah received my VE 176 Today. After a long wait of 2 years at last my time has come. I am really thankful to all of my friends
> 
> My detailed Timelines are mentioned below.
> 
> ACS applied = 31 March 2008
> ACS rejected = 13 May 2008
> Appeal Filed = June 2008
> ACS Positive = 19 Nov 2008.
> ACS Result letter lost in post.
> Sent request for ACS Result copy 17 Nov 2008
> ACS sent +ve eligibility Letter = 23 Dec. 2008 / 2231-79(Network Security)
> Another +ve Eligibility Letter with result review Sent 24 Nov. 2008 / 2231-11 (sys Man)
> ACT SS = May 2009
> ACT SS granted = Sep 2009
> Visa Applied = 3 Oct. 2009.
> Then ZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzZZZzzzzz Slept for 13 Months
> ACT SMP announced = 8 Nov 2010 (profession listed in ACT SMP) wow
> CO Assigned = 17 Nov. 2010
> Form 80 Sent = 30 Nov 2010
> Again Slept for 12 Months ZZZZzzzzZZZzzzZZZZzzzzzzzz due to Security Checks
> Medical/PCc request 01 Nov 2011
> Medicals done = 15 Nov. 2011
> Medicals Referred = 17 Nov. 2011 (thanks to E-Health)
> Visa Approved = 22.Nov.2011
> Initial Entry Date = 19-Oct-2012


CONGRATS BRO ITS GREAT NEWS THAT YOU.....lane:


----------



## sgn051

immiseeker said:


> Dear All
> i know its not Cat-2 thread but just to share my time lines and happiness with you please note that by the Grace of GOD Alhamdulillah received my VE 176 Today. After a long wait of 2 years at last my time has come. I am really thankful to all of my friends
> 
> My detailed Timelines are mentioned below.
> 
> ACS applied = 31 March 2008
> ACS rejected = 13 May 2008
> Appeal Filed = June 2008
> ACS Positive = 19 Nov 2008.
> ACS Result letter lost in post.
> Sent request for ACS Result copy 17 Nov 2008
> ACS sent +ve eligibility Letter = 23 Dec. 2008 / 2231-79(Network Security)
> Another +ve Eligibility Letter with result review Sent 24 Nov. 2008 / 2231-11 (sys Man)
> ACT SS = May 2009
> ACT SS granted = Sep 2009
> Visa Applied = 3 Oct. 2009.
> Then ZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzZZZzzzzz Slept for 13 Months
> ACT SMP announced = 8 Nov 2010 (profession listed in ACT SMP) wow
> CO Assigned = 17 Nov. 2010
> Form 80 Sent = 30 Nov 2010
> Again Slept for 12 Months ZZZZzzzzZZZzzzZZZZzzzzzzzz due to Security Checks
> Medical/PCc request 01 Nov 2011
> Medicals done = 15 Nov. 2011
> Medicals Referred = 17 Nov. 2011 (thanks to E-Health)
> Visa Approved = 22.Nov.2011
> Initial Entry Date = 19-Oct-2012


Congratulation :clap2: seems like Immi is slow this week...


----------



## RakeshPatel

Good Morning guys , specially to April , May guys.
Please check your application status and updates us


----------



## Dee-Aus

RakeshPatel said:


> Good Morning guys , specially to April , May guys.
> Please check your application status and updates us


May 9 applicant here. Just checked my status and no changes so far  Still just application received.


----------



## Dee-Aus

Just got my PCC today and want to frontload it. How do I go about it? Shall I use the link "Attaching documents to an Online Application" in the DIAC website? Hope you guys could help.


----------



## infypawan

Dee-Aus said:


> Just got my PCC today and want to frontload it. How do I go about it? Shall I use the link "Attaching documents to an Online Application" in the DIAC website? Hope you guys could help.


You cna use the same link to upload the PCC.


----------



## MaddyOZ

Dee-Aus said:


> Just got my PCC today and want to frontload it. How do I go about it? Shall I use the link "Attaching documents to an Online Application" in the DIAC website? Hope you guys could help.


Yes, thats the same link to be used for uploading all evidence documents including PCC.

Good Luck.


----------



## JohnAnton

hongkiat said:


> Congrats voddy and g1!. Where is john?


hi,

just got our passport's visa stamps today. 

We've already booked a flight going to perth this coming sunday.

I'm going to be in Oz within the coming days


----------



## rg1prasad

JohnAnton said:


> hi,
> 
> just got our passport's visa stamps today.
> 
> We've already booked a flight going to perth this coming sunday.
> 
> I'm going to be in Oz within the coming days


Hi John

All the very best for you and your family as well.

G1


----------



## JohnAnton

rg1prasad said:


> Hi John
> 
> All the very best for you and your family as well.
> 
> G1


Thanks G1 and everyone


----------



## Maz25

JohnAnton said:


> hi,
> 
> just got our passport's visa stamps today.
> 
> We've already booked a flight going to perth this coming sunday.
> 
> I'm going to be in Oz within the coming days


Wow, you're not wasting any time. You'll arrive just in time for summer - it was 36 degrees today!!! Should be in the mid twenties on Sunday, so it'll be nice and warm for you.


----------



## happ

JohnAnton said:


> hi,
> 
> just got our passport's visa stamps today.
> 
> We've already booked a flight going to perth this coming sunday.
> 
> I'm going to be in Oz within the coming days


wow.. cool.. Congrats john.. Have a nice flight mate ;-)


----------



## JohnAnton

Maz25 said:


> Wow, you're not wasting any time. You'll arrive just in time for summer - it was 36 degrees today!!! Should be in the mid twenties on Sunday, so it'll be nice and warm for you.


Yeah. I'm jobless now here in my country and there is no point in prolonging our travel and increasing our expenses... I'll take Australian temperatures anytime. The Philippine tropical temperature is unforgiving.

Anyway, it just happens that my predictions were on the spot.

I took the risks. I tendered my resignation on Oct 6, 2011. May last day of work was on Nov 7. I also sold my car on Oct 24. I also did my "migration shopping" after I resigned from my work.

Luckily I got CO on Oct 29. And more luckily, my application was approved on Nov 17th. 

The major concerns like resigning from work and selling properties have been addressed before my grant. And I also have a sister in perth who is waiting for our arrival since August. So I dont have to worry about our accommodation anymore. 

We can migrate within short notice. lane:


----------



## auger

RakeshPatel said:


> Good Morning guys , specially to April , May guys.
> Please check your application status and updates us



April 16 applicant here. I wish I can give you good news but everything still shows REQUIRED


----------



## auger

JohnAnton said:


> Yeah. I'm jobless now here in my country and there is no point in prolonging our travel and increasing our expenses... I'll take Australian temperatures anytime. The Philippine tropical temperature is unforgiving.
> 
> Anyway, it just happens that my predictions were on the spot.
> 
> I took the risks. I tendered my resignation on Oct 6, 2011. May last day of work was on Nov 7. I also sold my car on Oct 24. I also did my "migration shopping" after I resigned from my work.
> 
> Luckily I got CO on Oct 29. And more luckily, my application was approved on Nov 17th.
> 
> The major concerns like resigning from work and selling properties have been addressed before my grant. And I also have a sister in perth who is waiting for our arrival since August. So I dont have to worry about our accommodation anymore.
> 
> We can migrate within short notice. lane:


Welcome to Oz mate! :clap2:


----------



## Maz25

JohnAnton said:


> Yeah. I'm jobless now here in my country and there is no point in prolonging our travel and increasing our expenses... I'll take Australian temperatures anytime. The Philippine tropical temperature is unforgiving.
> 
> Anyway, it just happens that my predictions were on the spot.
> 
> I took the risks. I tendered my resignation on Oct 6, 2011. May last day of work was on Nov 7. I also sold my car on Oct 24. I also did my "migration shopping" after I resigned from my work.
> 
> Luckily I got CO on Oct 29. And more luckily, my application was approved on Nov 17th.
> 
> The major concerns like resigning from work and selling properties have been addressed before my grant. And I also have a sister in perth who is waiting for our arrival since August. So I dont have to worry about our accommodation anymore.
> 
> We can migrate within short notice. lane:


I'm sure that you'll love Perth and it makes a lot of difference if you have family support, who can take off the financial pressure of accommodation.

Perth is booming right now (aided primarily by the mining industry), so you should be able to find a job relatively quickly.

Best of luck with the move. With so many of us here, we should consider a forum meet up.


----------



## JohnAnton

Maz25 said:


> I'm sure that you'll love Perth and it makes a lot of difference if you have family support, who can take off the financial pressure of accommodation.
> 
> Perth is booming right now (aided primarily by the mining industry), so you should be able to find a job relatively quickly.
> 
> Best of luck with the move. With so many of us here, we should consider a forum meet up.


Thanks. yup. Perth is a very nice to place to start up. my sisters family are now financially stable there after 2 years of stay.


----------



## MaddyOZ

JohnAnton said:


> Yeah. I'm jobless now here in my country and there is no point in prolonging our travel and increasing our expenses... I'll take Australian temperatures anytime. The Philippine tropical temperature is unforgiving.
> 
> Anyway, it just happens that my predictions were on the spot.
> 
> I took the risks. I tendered my resignation on Oct 6, 2011. May last day of work was on Nov 7. I also sold my car on Oct 24. I also did my "migration shopping" after I resigned from my work.
> 
> Luckily I got CO on Oct 29. And more luckily, my application was approved on Nov 17th.
> 
> The major concerns like resigning from work and selling properties have been addressed before my grant. And I also have a sister in perth who is waiting for our arrival since August. So I dont have to worry about our accommodation anymore.
> 
> We can migrate within short notice. lane:


All the best with your move. Perth - Experience the extraordinary 

You'll love it.

Good Luck. Cheers.


----------



## Bunyip02

JohnAnton said:


> Thanks. yup. Perth is a very nice to place to start up. my sisters family are now financially stable there after 2 years of stay.


John, my very best wished for you, let me know how you find perth!! I wish I was going tmrw, but have to sell our house first. Good luck mate x


----------



## Bunyip02

MaddyOZ said:


> All the best with your move. Perth - Experience the extraordinary
> 
> You'll love it.
> 
> Good Luck. Cheers.


That is a great saying, And what I intend to do when we go and one reason why we are going


----------



## smr.jck

Hello everybody,

I've been checking this thread occasionally for some time.
As I am April 2011 applicant who got a CO, I thought some of you might be interested in this information .
Application Logged: 15.04.2011 (online)
Originally from and current location: Croatia
Occupation: ASCO 2231-15
Visa Type: 175
CO Assigned: 21.11.2011 (Team 7)
Meds and PCC front loaded: NO
Using agent: NO
Further Comments: I kindly asked for an extension and I got it. My new due date is now 01.03.2012. I don't feel like explaining now why, it is rather complicated and it is probably not so important.

Cheers.


----------



## sanands2007

Congrats Smr


----------



## sgn051

smr.jck said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've been checking this thread occasionally for some time.
> As I am April 2011 applicant who got a CO, I thought some of you might be interested in this information .
> Application Logged: 15.04.2011 (online)
> Originally from and current location: Croatia
> Occupation: ASCO 2231-15
> Visa Type: 175
> CO Assigned: 21.11.2011 (Team 7)
> Meds and PCC front loaded: NO
> Using agent: NO
> Further Comments: I kindly asked for an extension and I got it. My new due date is now 01.03.2012. I don't feel like explaining now why, it is rather complicated and it is probably not so important.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulation :clap2::clap2::clap2: here the day start.... :boxing:

I no need to know why but... I am confuse... what kind of extension you asked... submitting documents or access application... ?
Just for Know ledge...


----------



## auger

smr.jck said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've been checking this thread occasionally for some time.
> As I am April 2011 applicant who got a CO, I thought some of you might be interested in this information .
> Application Logged: 15.04.2011 (online)
> Originally from and current location: Croatia
> Occupation: ASCO 2231-15
> Visa Type: 175
> CO Assigned: 21.11.2011 (Team 7)
> Meds and PCC front loaded: NO
> Using agent: NO
> Further Comments: I kindly asked for an extension and I got it. My new due date is now 01.03.2012. I don't feel like explaining now why, it is rather complicated and it is probably not so important.
> 
> Cheers.


An application lodged a day earlier than mine. Congratulations! This is giving me hope.


----------



## Dee-Aus

infypawan said:


> You cna use the same link to upload the PCC.





MaddyOZ said:


> Yes, thats the same link to be used for uploading all evidence documents including PCC.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks a lot Maddy & infypawan. 

How about form 80, has anybody here ever frontloaded it? Or should I really wait for CO before sending/submitting this one?


----------



## JohnAnton

Bunyip02 said:


> John, my very best wished for you, let me know how you find perth!! I wish I was going tmrw, but have to sell our house first. Good luck mate x


Good thing I'll still be keeping my house here under the care of my brother. I'll keep you posted on how I find perth within the coming weeks.


----------



## MaddyOZ

I have frontloaded it... as mine is 176 visa and the CO got allocated in 20 days.
If you hav filed 175, then I would suggest you to wait for CO allocation and then load it.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## auger

Dee-Aus said:


> Thanks a lot Maddy & infypawan.
> 
> How about form 80, has anybody here ever frontloaded it? Or should I really wait for CO before sending/submitting this one?


In my case, I frontloaded all my documents including Form 80 but it didn't make any difference. I am still one of those April hopefuls waiting for good news.


----------



## matchless

How about form 80, has anybody here ever frontloaded it? Or should I really wait for CO before sending/submitting this one?[/QUOTE]

I frontloaded it too & my CO advised me not to send it again


----------



## sgn051

post info deleted as reply to wrong person.. lol


----------



## sgn051

Dee-Aus said:


> Thanks a lot Maddy & infypawan.
> 
> How about form 80, has anybody here ever frontloaded it? Or should I really wait for CO before sending/submitting this one?


sorry reply to wrong person... lol 

if you not submitted form 80 then u can submit now no need to wait for CO 
but if you already submitted then wait for CO


----------



## frajiv

Hi, I had filed thru an agent. But, I have heard instances where the agent misses the email and the delay happens. this had happened to me during the ACS stage and I had almost missed the email. I have also heard that raising a PLE gets DIAC irritated.
But, I do not want to miss out the email this time around.

I am a June 6th applicant. Would a telephone be better then a PLE? Assuming the current rate goes on, June applicants might start getting calls in another month. I want to be ready and not miss the email.

Another question: Does the official update by DIAC on their website, guarantee that all applications before the said date have been contacted by a CO ?... In which case, once I see June, I could probably raise a PLE or call or start pushing my agent ?

Thanks,
Rajiv

APPLICATION : 175 SOL - 261312 (Developer Programmer) - Paper | LODGED: 6 June 2011 | MEDICALS: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| VISA: Not Yet


----------



## haseeb85uk

frajiv said:


> Hi, I had filed thru an agent. But, I have heard instances where the agent misses the email and the delay happens. this had happened to me during the ACS stage and I had almost missed the email. I have also heard that raising a PLE gets DIAC irritated.
> But, I do not want to miss out the email this time around.
> 
> I am a June 6th applicant. Would a telephone be better then a PLE? Assuming the current rate goes on, June applicants might start getting calls in another month. I want to be ready and not miss the email.
> 
> Another question: Does the official update by DIAC on their website, guarantee that all applications before the said date have been contacted by a CO ?... In which case, once I see June, I could probably raise a PLE or call or start pushing my agent ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajiv
> 
> APPLICATION : 175 SOL - 261312 (Developer Programmer) - Paper | LODGED: 6 June 2011 | MEDICALS: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| VISA: Not Yet


The official update on DIAC guarantee that ur application has been taken up bt a CO NOT that u r contacted by a CO. In fact DIAC should change these wordings from later to former on their web. Some COs may not contact u bt they process ur app in the background.

Yes u should push ur agent n ask him/her for any email regarding u. however i will not advise u to raise PLE that early or directly call DIAC at such an early stage..As per previous records, u will most probably get CO before ur date of app formally comes under the DIAC timeline. That timeline has always been lacking by a month or two from the actual one.

Cheers


----------



## smr.jck

sgn051 said:


> Congratulation :clap2::clap2::clap2: here the day start.... :boxing:
> 
> I no need to know why but... I am confuse... what kind of extension you asked... submitting documents or access application... ?
> Just for Know ledge...


When CO was assigned to me, he asked me for MEDS, PCC and some additional documents and he gave me standard 28 days for submitting those documents.
I explained him that I would need 3 months if possible and he accepted it. Very nice person 

By the way, thanks everyone on congratulations. :thumb:


----------



## Dee-Aus

sgn051 said:


> sorry reply to wrong person... lol
> 
> if you not submitted form 80 then u can submit now no need to wait for CO
> but if you already submitted then wait for CO


Thanks a lot for your invaluable advice. 
I have not yet submitted form 80 so I am considering frontloading it together with my PCC since May applicants might be allocated soon. Thank you very much!


----------



## matchless

By the grace of Allah, my Visa was approved today

I want to say my special thanks to each one of you because every one has contributed in my visa process, directly or indirectly. Thank u all


----------



## Merang

*Mashallah. Good news*



matchless said:


> By the grace of Allah, my Visa was approved today
> 
> I want to say my special thanks to each one of you because every one has contributed in my visa process, directly or indirectly. Thank u all


I told you before no need to worry u will get it very soooooooon.
Congrats dear and happylane:


----------



## SpaceTrotter

Hello Everyone,

I've got some good news. I got my PRE_GRANT today. 

I got a direct PRE-GRANT - as I had uploaded all docs. I have given details below.

Visa - 175, Appl - 27/May/2011, Code 261311, PCC, Med, Form80 - preloaded, Pre-Grant - 24/11/11 at 4:30 pm. 

I had been a silent follower until last week. Thank you everyone ... and hope all of you get your pre-grants soon.


----------



## KennethFoo

SpaceTrotter said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've got some good news. I got my PRE_GRANT today.
> 
> I got a direct PRE-GRANT - as I had uploaded all docs. I have given details below.
> 
> Visa - 175, Appl - 27/May/2011, Code 261311, PCC, Med, Form80 - preloaded, Pre-Grant - 24/11/11 at 4:30 pm.
> 
> I had been a silent follower until last week. Thank you everyone ... and hope all of you get your pre-grants soon.


Congra SpaceTrotter.

Happy to see more may applicants being granted. Apparently April and May applications are being process concurrently. I would say June applicant might start getting co by Christmas holiday. I hope i'm not being too optimistic


----------



## raktim

Congratulations to all who got their grants and pre-grants!!!!
I very much like the way DIAC is progressing!! Woo hoo!!

All the best for your future in OZ guys :clap2:


----------



## SpaceTrotter

KennethFoo said:


> Congra SpaceTrotter.
> 
> Happy to see more may applicants being granted. Apparently April and May applications are being process concurrently. I would say June applicant might start getting co by Christmas holiday. I hope i'm not being too optimistic


Thank you Kenneth. I'm sure it will.

Check this link for some interesting information.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/gsm-priority5-processing.htm lane:


----------



## Australia_Mania

Can anyone give me the link where I can get Form 80 on DIAC's site? Thanks beforehand


----------



## RakeshPatel

Wow ,Direct Grant Congrats,

Thanks for sharing with us , This kind of good news gives us strength 

DIAC is working fast. God bless them.

Best luck for future.

@Matchless congrats to us also, you are lucky compare to other Pak applicant.


Preloaded things helps 

Thanks
RakeshPatel




SpaceTrotter said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've got some good news. I got my PRE_GRANT today.
> 
> I got a direct PRE-GRANT - as I had uploaded all docs. I have given details below.
> 
> Visa - 175, Appl - 27/May/2011, Code 261311, PCC, Med, Form80 - preloaded, Pre-Grant - 24/11/11 at 4:30 pm.
> 
> I had been a silent follower until last week. Thank you everyone ... and hope all of you get your pre-grants soon.


----------



## RakeshPatel

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf



Australia_Mania said:


> Can anyone give me the link where I can get Form 80 on DIAC's site? Thanks beforehand


----------



## Australia_Mania

Thank you, RakeshPatel.


----------



## Guest

matchless said:


> By the grace of Allah, my Visa was approved today
> 
> I want to say my special thanks to each one of you because every one has contributed in my visa process, directly or indirectly. Thank u all


Ohhhhhh WOWIEZ!!!!!!!!!! Masha Allah matchless you truly ARE without a match  Can I ask if you applied as a single applicant or are there other applicants as well? Best of luck in future steps!!!!


----------



## Bunyip02

matchless said:


> By the grace of Allah, my Visa was approved today
> 
> I want to say my special thanks to each one of you because every one has contributed in my visa process, directly or indirectly. Thank u all


Hey, that's really great news, congratulations


----------



## immiseeker

matchless said:


> By the grace of Allah, my Visa was approved today
> 
> I want to say my special thanks to each one of you because every one has contributed in my visa process, directly or indirectly. Thank u all


MASHALLAH Congratulations ...... party time :violin:


----------



## auger

SpaceTrotter said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've got some good news. I got my PRE_GRANT today.
> 
> I got a direct PRE-GRANT - as I had uploaded all docs. I have given details below.
> 
> Visa - 175, Appl - 27/May/2011, Code 261311, PCC, Med, Form80 - preloaded, Pre-Grant - 24/11/11 at 4:30 pm.
> 
> I had been a silent follower until last week. Thank you everyone ... and hope all of you get your pre-grants soon.


They are already processing as far as May. You're being prioritised if your ANZSCO code is IT related... it's a given & proven fact. Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Smilius

auger said:


> You're being prioritised if your ANZSCO code is IT related... it's a given & proven fact.


Not sure about this... I am also have ANZCO code related to IT, moreover I have lodged my app. at beg of May 2011
but received something like "You have not CO as for now" that was reply on my PLE about CO...


----------



## matchless

Merang said:


> I told you before no need to worry u will get it very soooooooon.
> Congrats dear and happylane:


Thank you Merang & yes u were right 

Best of luck to you too


----------



## matchless

Thank you very much RakeshPatel, leptokurtic, Bunyip02, immiseeker 

@leptokurtic: Yes, I was a single applicant


----------



## clerk85

SpaceTrotter said:


> Thank you Kenneth. I'm sure it will.
> 
> Check this link for some interesting information.
> 
> Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications lane:


As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation.

Can anyone know how many applications have been processed each month by DIAC?


----------



## haseeb85uk

Congrats matchless.im soo happy fr u. I was sensing it the day u told us dat co has directly asked fr pcc n health..so v can kp our fingers crossed then


----------



## stormgal

SpaceTrotter said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've got some good news. I got my PRE_GRANT today.
> 
> I got a direct PRE-GRANT - as I had uploaded all docs. I have given details below.
> 
> Visa - 175, Appl - 27/May/2011, Code 261311, PCC, Med, Form80 - preloaded, Pre-Grant - 24/11/11 at 4:30 pm.
> 
> I had been a silent follower until last week. Thank you everyone ... and hope all of you get your pre-grants soon.


wow that was really quick and congratulations! But I have one question: What is a pre-grant and what is the difference between pre-grant and grant?


----------



## sanands2007

Pre grant is visa granted , it's usually when all docs are present & CO do not request any further docs. 

Regards 
San


----------



## sgn051

smr.jck said:


> When CO was assigned to me, he asked me for MEDS, PCC and some additional documents and he gave me standard 28 days for submitting those documents.
> I explained him that I would need 3 months if possible and he accepted it. Very nice person
> 
> By the way, thanks everyone on congratulations. :thumb:


Thanks for reply ... I ask so if I in such situation then I or some one else could ask for extension.


----------



## Kurai

I thought a pre-grant was issued to offshore applicants who are in Australia at the time issue, no? It means the applicant must leave Australia before a visa is issued.


----------



## sgn051

Dee-Aus said:


> Thanks a lot for your invaluable advice.
> I have not yet submitted form 80 so I am considering frontloading it together with my PCC since May applicants might be allocated soon. Thank you very much!


Actually I did not submit my 80 form in my 487 applicant 1 year before and I call immi and they ask me to send 80 now and told do not wait for co all good


----------



## sgn051

stormgal said:


> wow that was really quick and congratulations! But I have one question: What is a pre-grant and what is the difference between pre-grant and grant?


now if you apply any off shore application when you are in Australia 
then you will get Pre Grant Letter as off shore application only get Grant Visa when they are out of Australia because that is off shore application. So in Pre Grant letter they give date and give some time to fly out Australia to any another country and then after get Grant letter.

mostly when your immigration status change to off shore then they will send you final Grant letter and after that you can go and get Stamp on Passport.

and lane: back to Australia


----------



## stormgal

sgn051 said:


> now if you apply any off shore application when you are in Australia
> then you will get Pre Grant Letter as off shore application only get Grant Visa when they are out of Australia because that is off shore application. So in Pre Grant letter they give date and give some time to fly out Australia to any another country and then after get Grant letter.
> 
> mostly when your immigration status change to off shore then they will send you final Grant letter and after that you can go and get Stamp on Passport.
> 
> and lane: back to Australia


lol that's very funny - but hey, whatever works, right?


----------



## sgn051

stormgal said:


> lol that's very funny - but hey, whatever works, right?


funny ...? no Dude... no that going to cost me about at list $2000 or $3000 
may be more... but we don't have choice... do we?


----------



## Auriko1976

*Form 1022*

Hi Guys,

Kindly share me which email address shall I send Form 1022 (which my spouse passport was issued new one).

For relative sponsor applicants, kindly let me know DIAC did contact to sponsor by email or call personally? Are there any communication between DIAC and sponsorship personnel? Just want to share info to my first cousin who sponsor me to prepare for those DIAC's query.

Deeply thanks for sharing me and advice me.


Auriko


----------



## raw007

Finally I got a grant in nov 21 2011, My application date is dec 21 2010 for 176 family sponsor .Please update on the spread sheet.


----------



## rg1prasad

matchless said:


> By the grace of Allah, my Visa was approved today
> 
> I want to say my special thanks to each one of you because every one has contributed in my visa process, directly or indirectly. Thank u all


Congratulations Matchless...

G1


----------



## rg1prasad

raw007 said:


> Finally I got a grant in nov 21 2011, My application date is dec 21 2010 for 176 family sponsor .Please update on the spread sheet.


COngratulations and all the very best


----------



## Bunyip02

raw007 said:


> Finally I got a grant in nov 21 2011, My application date is dec 21 2010 for 176 family sponsor .Please update on the spread sheet.


Congratulation :clap2: and good lucklane:


----------



## RakeshPatel

From Another blog

Name: ODIN20123
Date of Visa application: 21/4/2011
Nationality: German
High/Low Risk: Low
Trade/profession: Analyst Programmer
Visa type: 176 Family
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted: 01/11/2011
Police check submitted: 25/10/2011
Date CO assigned: 25/11/2011

21/04/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message 
21/04/2011 Application fee received Message 
21/04/2011 Application fee received Message 
25/11/2011 Application being processed further Message 


Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

Big Congrats to all who got the news.

"Got update from Agent:

CO requested for passport pages - agent responded to CO again today.

These pages which are requested now - have been provided twice already.

What in the world is going on and what will be the next?" 

CO is asking the passport pages which were already supplied twice. Seems strange??

Case:
Paper based DIAC Application:: June 25, 2009 
CO Allocated:: April 2011 
PCC & Medicals Requested:: July 19, 2011
Medicals Completed and delivered Australia:: August 10, 2011.
Poice checks submitted:: September 17, 2011


----------



## RakeshPatel

Thanks for you status , but why it get delayed ?
What is you Anzsco Code ?




rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Big Congrats to all who got the news.
> 
> "Got update from Agent:
> 
> CO requested for passport pages - agent responded to CO again today.
> 
> These pages which are requested now - have been provided twice already.
> 
> What in the world is going on and what will be the next?"
> 
> CO is asking the passport pages which were already supplied twice. Seems strange??
> 
> Case:
> Paper based DIAC Application:: June 25, 2009
> CO Allocated:: April 2011
> PCC & Medicals Requested:: July 19, 2011
> Medicals Completed and delivered Australia:: August 10, 2011.
> Poice checks submitted:: September 17, 2011


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

RakeshPatel said:


> Thanks for you status , but why it get delayed ?
> What is you Anzsco Code ?


Paper based DIAC Application:: June 25, 2009 
Relative (Brother) sponsored.
CO Allocated:: April 2011 
PCC & Medicals Requested:: July 19, 2011
Medicals Completed and delivered Australia:: August 10, 2011.
Poice checks submitted:: September 17, 2011 

My ACS should something related to Software which is in SOL.


----------



## dundeeboi82

Hi Guys,

Can you tell me how I can edit the google spreadsheet? Need to update it to show meds and PCC are now frontloaded...thought I had access but it has been a while so maybe I've been locked out!!


----------



## stormgal

dundeeboi82 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you tell me how I can edit the google spreadsheet? Need to update it to show meds and PCC are now frontloaded...thought I had access but it has been a while so maybe I've been locked out!!


Hey to all - what does it mean to "frontload" - is it when you upload the information before the CO asks you for it? thankssss and lots of success!


----------



## WeekrisH

stormgal said:


> Hey to all - what does it mean to "frontload" - is it when you upload the information before the CO asks you for it? thankssss and lots of success!


Hi stormgal

Yes you are right on


----------



## matchless

haseeb85uk said:


> Congrats matchless.im soo happy fr u. I was sensing it the day u told us dat co has directly asked fr pcc n health..so v can kp our fingers crossed then


Thanx Haseeb85uk and I am still too surprised to believe it:jaw:


----------



## Dee-Aus

Happy weekend everyone!

I am currently preparing for my medicals. In form 26EH, there is a portion there that asks "Have you lodged a visa application" and if yes, "WHICH OFFICE"? For an online 175 lodgement, which office shall I indicate?


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi , Good Morning Guys

From another site -

Apr 06, 2011 Lodging of application	
Nov 25, 2011 Case Officer allocation - Application being processed further

country - NSW 
Analyst Programmer
Link -> 
Profile and Timeline - MoveToAU.WeAllWait.com - Australia Migration, Visa & Citizenship Application

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## Maz25

Dee-Aus said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> I am currently preparing for my medicals. In form 26EH, there is a portion there that asks "Have you lodged a visa application" and if yes, "WHICH OFFICE"? For an online 175 lodgement, which office shall I indicate?


PR Applications are lodged in Adelaide.


----------



## raw007

rg1prasad said:


> COngratulations and all the very best


thanks to all best wishers and best of luck to other applicants


----------



## Guest

stormgal said:


> Hey to all - what does it mean to "frontload" - is it when you upload the information before the CO asks you for it? thankssss and lots of success!


It's when you put the clothes and washing powder from the front instead of the top (topload)


----------



## haseeb85uk

matchless said:


> Thanx Haseeb85uk and I am still too surprised to believe it:jaw:


Where r u planning to move in aus?ur occupation?


----------



## matchless

haseeb85uk said:


> Where r u planning to move in aus?ur occupation?


My occupation is management accountant / Banker. I will be heading to Melbourne as my brothers are already living there for past 7-8 years


----------



## mmkhan

Guys,

Any Gud news from April & May Applicants.....:focus:

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## Guest

Just want to note that we are on the 1024th page. And 1024 = 2^10 - a clean power of 2!!!!!


----------



## masabumair1

Hi Buddy. 
Can You help me. I am so much confused Like my (3 Years BCS) Education Or my Nomination Please tell me about my Qualification Can I Apply for subclass 175 I have Near about 10 Year Experience Networking Field *(Lan/Wan)* please me he (I need to Apply with Out any Agent)


----------



## sanands2007

Please check if your skill is their in current immigration list . Refer to immigration site , you would get enough details , your exp seems to be good enough as well . 

Regards 
San


----------



## sanands2007

*April- May applicants 175/176*

Any good news :focus: 

Regards
San


----------



## rush2syed

*CO Allocated*

Hi Guys,
Some news from my side. 

By the grace of the Almighty, a CO has been allocated for my case today. The status for all documents except passport biodata page has changed to 'received', while passport biodata page has been 'requested'. I wonder why, as I had submitted my bio data page too during application.

An email too has been sent to my agent, but I got wait for a few more hours for my agent to come to his office, and then I'll know the exact contents of the email.

Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that the status will change to 'Met' soon. 

My timelines are:
175 Appl date - 31/05/2011 (Agent)
Occ code - 261313 Software Engineer

Cheers.


----------



## deeptss

rush2syed said:


> Hi Guys,
> Some news from my side.
> 
> By the grace of the Almighty, a CO has been allocated for my case today. The status for all documents except passport biodata page has changed to 'received', while passport biodata page has been 'requested'. I wonder why, as I had submitted my bio data page too during application.
> 
> An email too has been sent to my agent, but I got wait for a few more hours for my agent to come to his office, and then I'll know the exact contents of the email.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that the status will change to 'Met' soon.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 175 Appl date - 31/05/2011 (Agent)
> Occ code - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Cheers.


congrats  wish you best of luck


----------



## sanands2007

All the best cheers


----------



## aarkay

rush2syed said:


> Hi Guys,
> Some news from my side.
> 
> By the grace of the Almighty, a CO has been allocated for my case today. The status for all documents except passport biodata page has changed to 'received', while passport biodata page has been 'requested'. I wonder why, as I had submitted my bio data page too during application.
> 
> An email too has been sent to my agent, but I got wait for a few more hours for my agent to come to his office, and then I'll know the exact contents of the email.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that the status will change to 'Met' soon.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 175 Appl date - 31/05/2011 (Agent)
> Occ code - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Cheers.


where does one actually checks the status of the documents? is it the same link where one uploads the documents?

Another question - I have recently lodged my application, and have uploaded the documents on the link provided, do I need to do anything else or simply sit back and wait? 

please reply.

Thanks


----------



## frajiv

*Congrats*



rush2syed said:


> Hi Guys,
> Some news from my side.
> 
> By the grace of the Almighty, a CO has been allocated for my case today. The status for all documents except passport biodata page has changed to 'received', while passport biodata page has been 'requested'. I wonder why, as I had submitted my bio data page too during application.
> 
> An email too has been sent to my agent, but I got wait for a few more hours for my agent to come to his office, and then I'll know the exact contents of the email.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that the status will change to 'Met' soon.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 175 Appl date - 31/05/2011 (Agent)
> Occ code - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Cheers.


Hi rush2syed, Congrats for this. I did notice that you have filed thru an agent. In which case, how were you able to see the status of the docs. I thought everything will only go to the Agent. I have done it thru an agent too. I need to keep checking every week for some news and I feel I am becoming a lil bit too pestering.

Thanks,
frajiv


----------



## rush2syed

frajiv said:


> Hi rush2syed, Congrats for this. I did notice that you have filed thru an agent. In which case, how were you able to see the status of the docs. I thought everything will only go to the Agent. I have done it thru an agent too. I need to keep checking every week for some news and I feel I am becoming a lil bit too pestering.
> 
> Thanks,
> frajiv



Hi aarkay, rajiv
When you raise your application online (or when your agent does it), you get something called TRN no which is unique to your application. Get this from your agent for your reference.

Using this, and a few other personal credentials, you would be able to check the status of your app on the immi website through the url : https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Hope this helps .

Cheers.


----------



## han solo

@ *rush2syed*, 

:clap2: congratulations to your CO allocation. did i read it right, may 31, 2011, 261313? lols. uh-oh...i think i must get ready.


----------



## aarkay

rush2syed said:


> Hi aarkay, rajiv
> When you raise your application online (or when your agent does it), you get something called TRN no which is unique to your application. Get this from your agent for your reference.
> 
> Using this, and a few other personal credentials, you would be able to check the status of your app on the immi website through the url : https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Hope this helps .
> 
> Cheers.


so basically what I wanted to confirm was, once one uploads all the documents on 
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel

after that there is no other online link, or a form to be filled by the applicant.

For the next 6 months or more, applicant just has to wait for CO to be allocated.

Am I correct?


----------



## abulbees

I am not sure if its true or not, but doesnt it seem like Indians are getting COs allocated faster? May 3rd applicant here


----------



## itskamran

rush2syed said:


> Hi Guys,
> Some news from my side.
> 
> By the grace of the Almighty, a CO has been allocated for my case today. The status for all documents except passport biodata page has changed to 'received', while passport biodata page has been 'requested'. I wonder why, as I had submitted my bio data page too during application.
> 
> An email too has been sent to my agent, but I got wait for a few more hours for my agent to come to his office, and then I'll know the exact contents of the email.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that the status will change to 'Met' soon.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 175 Appl date - 31/05/2011 (Agent)
> Occ code - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations, it means that Immigration department has reached to May applicants.


----------



## sgn051

rush2syed said:


> Hi Guys,
> Some news from my side.
> 
> By the grace of the Almighty, a CO has been allocated for my case today. The status for all documents except passport biodata page has changed to 'received', while passport biodata page has been 'requested'. I wonder why, as I had submitted my bio data page too during application.
> 
> An email too has been sent to my agent, but I got wait for a few more hours for my agent to come to his office, and then I'll know the exact contents of the email.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that the status will change to 'Met' soon.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 175 Appl date - 31/05/2011 (Agent)
> Occ code - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulation :clap2::clap2::clap2:
31/5/2011 good going

deeptss now not too far...lane:lane:


----------



## suryabe2

Dear Friends,

I'm very glad to inform you all that last friday our visas were approved..... 

Sorry for this delayed update.... I was occupied totally due to a family function for the past two days....

By Friday morning 8:30 My medicals was made as finalised in the first status page alone. Since our medicals were sent to adelaide instead of sydney, that news itself was a big relief for me on friday.... But when I entered office by 10:30Am and when I tried to check my medical status again...I've seen that great news.... Our visas were approved..... . I've never expected it tht much soon..... 

Am yet to receive the DIAC's Grant mail.... As per my consultant... I'll receive the Grant mail by this week...

My timelines are below

ANSZCO Code	-	Developer Programmer
175 Online -	14th Apr 2011
CO Assigned -	25th Oct 2011
PCC MET -	21st Nov 2011
Medicals final -	25th Nov 2011
Visa Approved - 25th Nov 2011
Grant Mail	- Not Yet....

My Hearty wishes to all who got their COs and Grants.... Have a great day friends....

warm regards,
Suriya


----------



## mmkhan

suryabe2 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm very glad to inform you all that last friday our visas were approved.....
> 
> Sorry for this delayed update.... I was occupied totally due to a family function for the past two days....
> 
> By Friday morning 8:30 My medicals was made as finalised in the first status page alone. Since our medicals were sent to adelaide instead of sydney, that news itself was a big relief for me on friday.... But when I entered office by 10:30Am and when I tried to check my medical status again...I've seen that great news.... Our visas were approved..... . I've never expected it tht much soon.....
> 
> Am yet to receive the DIAC's Grant mail.... As per my consultant... I'll receive the Grant mail by this week...
> 
> My timelines are below
> 
> ANSZCO Code	-	Developer Programmer
> 175 Online -	14th Apr 2011
> CO Assigned -	25th Oct 2011
> PCC MET -	21st Nov 2011
> Medicals final -	25th Nov 2011
> Visa Approved - 25th Nov 2011
> Grant Mail	- Not Yet....
> 
> My Hearty wishes to all who got their COs and Grants.... Have a great day friends....
> 
> warm regards,
> Suriya



Congrats Suriya.....All the best for your future....
So, I think as a June Applicant, I shud wait till Jan-12 because of X-Mas Holidays..


----------



## suryabe2

mmkhan said:


> Congrats Suriya.....All the best for your future....
> So, I think as a June Applicant, I shud wait till Jan-12 because of X-Mas Holidays..


Thanks Khan...Wish you a speedy grant buddy....


----------



## raktim

suryabe2 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm very glad to inform you all that last friday our visas were approved.....



Congratulations Suriya!!!!!:clap2::clap2:
Have a wonderful life ahead in Australia!


----------



## aarkay

suryabe2 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm very glad to inform you all that last friday our visas were approved.....
> 
> Sorry for this delayed update.... I was occupied totally due to a family function for the past two days....
> 
> By Friday morning 8:30 My medicals was made as finalised in the first status page alone. Since our medicals were sent to adelaide instead of sydney, that news itself was a big relief for me on friday.... But when I entered office by 10:30Am and when I tried to check my medical status again...I've seen that great news.... Our visas were approved..... . I've never expected it tht much soon.....
> 
> Am yet to receive the DIAC's Grant mail.... As per my consultant... I'll receive the Grant mail by this week...
> 
> My timelines are below
> 
> ANSZCO Code	-	Developer Programmer
> 175 Online -	14th Apr 2011
> CO Assigned -	25th Oct 2011
> PCC MET -	21st Nov 2011
> Medicals final -	25th Nov 2011
> Visa Approved - 25th Nov 2011
> Grant Mail	- Not Yet....
> 
> My Hearty wishes to all who got their COs and Grants.... Have a great day friends....
> 
> warm regards,
> Suriya


Congrats Surya,

That was damn fast for 175... kudos..


----------



## Guest

abulbees said:


> I am not sure if its true or not, but doesnt it seem like Indians are getting COs allocated faster? May 3rd applicant here


NOPES. That is a wrong perception. There are simply LOTS of Indian applicants in the first place, and then from amongst them LOTS come here to update their status and inform everyone. This is why you are feeling this way. DIAC has its own system of taking up applications for processing and they DON'T differentiate based on nationality when allocating cases. And in any case, the difference is not that much between cases in the same timeframe that are allocated first/last. Just keep your fingers crossed, your time will come soon.


----------



## Guest

masabumair1 said:


> Hi Buddy.
> Can You help me. I am so much confused Like my (3 Years BCS) Education Or my Nomination Please tell me about my Qualification Can I Apply for subclass 175 I have Near about 10 Year Experience Networking Field *(Lan/Wan)* please me he (I need to Apply with Out any Agent)


First go through all the information given here in full detail (including all the links):

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Find out the occupation that is relevant for your. Then see if it is listed on SOL1 or is included in the State Migration Plan for any state.

SOL1: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf

To see the occupations on each state's state migration plan, follow the links given here: Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

If your occupation is in SOL1 you can apply for the 175 visa. If on state migration plan, then you can try for the 176 visa. Otherwise you can check the 'regional migration lists' given on the same links as for 176 above.

Once you know which visa you can apply for, you can view further details from the DIAC website Department of Immigration & Citizenship. I suggest you go through it systematically to understand what options are available to you. Best of luck!!!


----------



## suryabe2

raktim said:


> Congratulations Suriya!!!!!:clap2::clap2:
> Have a wonderful life ahead in Australia!


Thanks Raktim....


----------



## suryabe2

aarkay said:


> Congrats Surya,
> 
> That was damn fast for 175... kudos..


Thanks very much Aarkay......


----------



## oliman

I just frontloaded form 80 for myself and my wife. After uploading, I realized it was meant to be filled in all block letters :|

I have used capital letters but only in the start of words. I have filled it electronically so I hope it wont be rejected


----------



## oliman

I just frontloaded form 80 for myself and my wife. After uploading, I realized it was meant to be filled in all block letters :|

I have used capital letters but only in the start of words. I have filled it electronically so I hope it wont be rejected


----------



## deeptss

suryabe2 said:


> Thanks very much Aarkay......



congrats


----------



## sanands2007

Any june applicant :clap2:


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> Any june applicant :clap2:


not yet .. :rain:


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> not yet .. :rain:


Dont worry Deeptss you are not Far , hope we get it before chrismas vacation lane:

All the best .


----------



## mmkhan

sanands2007 said:


> Dont worry Deeptss you are not Far , hope we get it before chrismas vacation lane:
> 
> All the best .



I wish all June Applicants shud get gud news before X-Mas Holidays.....


----------



## frajiv

mmkhan said:


> I wish all June Applicants shud get gud news before X-Mas Holidays.....


I like that. It would be a good New Years' gift. But, looking at the rate or processing, and removing all over-optimistic thoughts, I would say we would get by Jan 15th,2012.

Thanks,
Frajiv


----------



## RakeshPatel

Don't worry ,they accept it .
it happens.
if they don't like they will ask you to refill it. not to worry



oliman said:


> I just frontloaded form 80 for myself and my wife. After uploading, I realized it was meant to be filled in all block letters :|
> 
> I have used capital letters but only in the start of words. I have filled it electronically so I hope it wont be rejected


----------



## RakeshPatel

CO Assigned to *May *applicant.

Name: masvirk
Destination: QLD
Date of Visa application: 13 May 2011
Nationality: PAK
High/Low Risk: HR
Trade/profession: ICT BA
Visa type: 176 FS
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
*Date CO assigned: 29/11/2011
*


----------



## sanands2007

Congrats rakesh


----------



## Werns

leptokurtic said:


> NOPES. That is a wrong perception. There are simply LOTS of Indian applicants in the first place, and then from amongst them LOTS come here to update their status and inform everyone. This is why you are feeling this way. DIAC has its own system of taking up applications for processing and they DON'T differentiate based on nationality when allocating cases. And in any case, the difference is not that much between cases in the same timeframe that are allocated first/last. Just keep your fingers crossed, your time will come soon.


I was wondering about this, too. And you know, there are A LOT of Indian applicants!

If you look at the link here and look at the second column you will see that there are more Indian Skilled migrants to Australia than any other nationality.

Settler Arrival Data - Statistics - Publications, Research & Statistics

I also noted that there are a lot of South Africans :clap2:- just wonder why they aren't on this forum - and which forum they are on, if any?


----------



## RakeshPatel

It's not me sanands,
it's someone else ,I just shared updates with you guys.





sanands2007 said:


> Congrats rakesh


----------



## haseeb85uk

lolz...take it as a congrats in advance fr ur visa


----------



## suryabe2

deeptss said:


> congrats


Thank you Deeptss....


----------



## heine77

Werns said:


> I was wondering about this, too. And you know, there are A LOT of Indian applicants!
> 
> If you look at the link here and look at the second column you will see that there are more Indian Skilled migrants to Australia than any other nationality.
> I also noted that there are a lot of South Africans :clap2:- just wonder why they aren't on this forum - and which forum they are on, if any?


Greetings all. 

I am a South African and have been lurking in the shadows for a while. Since you are wondering where the South Africans are I thought I would make myself known. There is a South African forum (SAAustralia.org) that a lot of us belong to. There are a few of us that are also active on the Poms in Oz forum.

I am a solicitor and lodged a 175 application on 15 July 2011. Thanks for all of the info so far. I promise I will be a bit more active!


----------



## Maz25

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how long it takes for Medicare to send your results to DIAC? I was told it would take about a week but it will be 2 weeks tomorrow, so just wondering how long it took others (ok, I am being impatient )


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi ,

Has DIAC ever told any one to take TB skin test ?

Tuberculin Skin Tests

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantoux_test

Thanks
Rakesh


----------



## sanands2007

Maz25 said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know how long it takes for Medicare to send your results to DIAC? I was told it would take about a week but it will be 2 weeks tomorrow, so just wondering how long it took others (ok, I am being impatient )


hello MAz , 

it usually takes 2 to 3 weeks , some time even earlier , one of my friend's medicals was recived within 8 days & he got his grant letter 9th day after from his medical .... so i reckon it depends on how much busy these visa medical guys are .

wish you all the best 

Regards
San


----------



## sanands2007

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Has DIAC ever told any one to take TB skin test ?
> 
> Tuberculin Skin Tests
> 
> Mantoux test - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Thanks
> Rakesh


hello Rakesh , 

I dont think any kind of Skin test is performed , non of my friends who got PR recently also during 2010 year went through this test .

did Visa medicals ask to get this done ? 

Regards
San


----------



## Maz25

sanands2007 said:


> hello MAz ,
> 
> it usually takes 2 to 3 weeks , some time even earlier , one of my friend's medicals was recived within 8 days & he got his grant letter 9th day after from his medical .... so i reckon it depends on how much busy these visa medical guys are .
> 
> wish you all the best
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks San, hopefully they will receive it at some point this week or by next week. They were pretty busy when I went for my medical.


----------



## Kurai

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Has DIAC ever told any one to take TB skin test ?
> 
> Tuberculin Skin Tests
> 
> Mantoux test - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Thanks
> Rakesh


Not that I know of, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did for some people with a visible TB scar on chest x-ray. These are people who had TB years ago (usually when they were young) and the Mantoux test will confirm TB had completely resolved.


----------



## drags

*Singapore PCC*

I was contacted by my CO on 2nd of Nov requesting for few more documents including PCC for Singapore. While others are met our Singapore PCC is still pending. We have sent an application to Singapore Police 2 weeks ago and today when I called them they said "thank you for your patience you will have t wait for 2 more weeks". Since I also completed the 28 days wait perriod to respond to DIAC I wrote to them for an extension. My CO responded by giving me another 28 days of extension with a caviate that they cannott give a further extension.

I have 2 questions

1)What has been the experience for if any on getting a PCC from Singapore i.e timelines to process the application.
2)What are the consequences if the Singapore PCC does not reach DIAC in the next 28 days.


----------



## KL_User

*Reply: Singapore PCC*

We are yet to apply for our singapore PCC and our case is being handled by an agent, but this is the information we have gathered, please check from other references also,

1. Singapore has stopped issuing PCCs to expats, so to get one you have to obtain a request letter from the Australian Authorities asking for a PCC. i.e the australian authories should issue a request letter directly to Singapore authorities. (Please note the singapore PCC is directly fwd'd to the requesting party, so you won't be receiving any copies of the same)

2. Regarding the timeline; A conservative 2 months is usually communicated to the requesting authorities, it can be sooner or later. 


w.r.t u'r case if you can call up u'r CO and ask for a conservative extension, I think that will be helpful. I'm again quoting *"that this information is what we have obtained, so please cross check before reaching a decision"*.


I hope this helps. Best wishes and take care.

Regards,



drags said:


> I was contacted by my CO on 2nd of Nov requesting for few more documents including PCC for Singapore. While others are met our Singapore PCC is still pending. We have sent an application to Singapore Police 2 weeks ago and today when I called them they said "thank you for your patience you will have t wait for 2 more weeks". Since I also completed the 28 days wait perriod to respond to DIAC I wrote to them for an extension. My CO responded by giving me another 28 days of extension with a caviate that they cannott give a further extension.
> 
> I have 2 questions
> 
> 1)What has been the experience for if any on getting a PCC from Singapore i.e timelines to process the application.
> 2)What are the consequences if the Singapore PCC does not reach DIAC in the next 28 days.


----------



## pvannalath

CO has been allocated for me today.requested for medical and Sponsor's Birth certificate. all remaining document status changed to Met


----------



## sanands2007

Hi pvalnath , 

Please share your timelines with lodgment date , are you June applicant ?

Regards 
San


----------



## pvannalath

sanands2007 said:


> Hi pvalnath ,
> 
> Please share your timelines with lodgment date , are you June applicant ?
> 
> Regards
> San


sanands2007 my time lines are there in my signature


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> Hi pvalnath ,
> 
> Please share your timelines with lodgment date , are you June applicant ?
> 
> Regards
> San



san he is a may applicant ..  .. you are not able to see signatures out of excitement it seems .. wait wait .. we will also reach that stage soon


----------



## sanands2007

pvannalath said:


> sanands2007 my time lines are there in my signature


sorry mate , I was checking the forum via phone 

regards
san


----------



## masvirk

Just to share that my CO is from Team 2. 

Aslo, as per the data spreadsheet, I have observed that the time to get CO is reducing from 2-3 weeks for each passing month and shows that DIAC propably wants to finish the 2010-2011 applications before Xmas, which is a very possitive sign. So, happy xmas/new year and good luck to all waiting out there for CO's and grants. 

My Time Line: 176 FS Lodged 13 May 2011 - Country: HR - PAK - Meds & PCC uploaded 11 October 2011 - Meds finalised 19 October 2011 - CO Assigned 29 Nov 2011 - Team 2


----------



## deeptss

masvirk said:


> Just to share that my CO is from Team 2.
> 
> Aslo, as per the data spreadsheet, I have observed that the time to get CO is reducing from 2-3 weeks for each passing month and shows that DIAC propably wants to finish the 2010-2011 applications before Xmas, which is a very possitive sign. So, happy xmas/new year and good luck to all waiting out there for CO's and grants.
> 
> My Time Line: 176 FS Lodged 13 May 2011 - Country: HR - PAK - Meds & PCC uploaded 11 October 2011 - Meds finalised 19 October 2011 - CO Assigned 29 Nov 2011 - Team 2



congrats and thanks for boosting us


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> san he is a may applicant ..  .. you are not able to see signatures out of excitement it seems .. wait wait .. we will also reach that stage soon


 hope so , the day you get case officer , I would be ready with my tickets for a trip lane:

regards 
san


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> hope so , the day you get case officer , I would be ready with my tickets for a trip lane:
> 
> regards
> san


haha nice planning .. Where are you planning BALI/NZ/INDIA


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> haha nice planning .. Where are you planning BALI/NZ/INDIA


definitely NZ


----------



## Auriko1976

pvannalath said:


> CO has been allocated for me today.requested for medical and Sponsor's Birth certificate. all remaining document status changed to Met



Congratulation for CO allocation to you.

May I know did CO ask you to submit Form 80?


Auriko


----------



## pvannalath

Auriko1976 said:


> Congratulation for CO allocation to you.
> 
> May I know did CO ask you to submit Form 80?
> 
> 
> Auriko


No he didn't


----------



## satishaltruistic

Hello...Iam afront by 15 days before your guys.....

Lodged - 13th June,2011 (FS)

cheers

satish






deeptss said:


> haha nice planning .. Where are you planning BALI/NZ/INDIA


----------



## pvannalath

pvannalath said:


> No he didn't


i have uploaded form 80 along with my visa application


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi sanands2007,

Nobody asked yet ,neither I seen on any Australian expat blog , but i come to know about this test , so asked.

Thanks Kurai for reply.

Thanks
Rakesh



sanands2007 said:


> hello Rakesh ,
> 
> I dont think any kind of Skin test is performed , non of my friends who got PR recently also during 2010 year went through this test .
> 
> did Visa medicals ask to get this done ?
> 
> Regards
> San


----------



## Auriko1976

pvannalath said:


> No he didn't


I saw your time line, mine is 10 May 2011 (Visa Subclass 475 Relative Sponsor).
Not sure when can I have CO..


Auriko


----------



## deeptss

satishaltruistic said:


> Hello...Iam afront by 15 days before your guys.....
> 
> Lodged - 13th June,2011 (FS)
> 
> cheers
> 
> satish


Kewl when did this happened  175/176??????


----------



## Auriko1976

pvannalath said:


> i have uploaded form 80 along with my visa application


Then,,shall I prepare Form 80 and upload now...

Or 

Shall I wait till CO asked me to do so...??

Which one better ??? 

Thank you..

Auriko


----------



## Auriko1976

Auriko1976 said:


> Then,,shall I prepare Form 80 and upload now...
> 
> Or
> 
> Shall I wait till CO asked me to do so...??
> 
> Which one better ???
> 
> Thank you..
> 
> Auriko


May I also ask you, Form 80 for both myself and my husband also needed individual?
Sorry to ask you many....
How you know that you got CO ? By email? By status of our on line application ?

Thank you ...
Auriko


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Pvannalath,

Congrats for CO ,Thanks for sharing with us.

Have you not uploaded any proof of "Sponsor relationship document" ?


Silent followers are requested to update there timeline by following link.
So we all stay updated and it's easy to check.

http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form
http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet

Thanks
RakeshPatel



pvannalath said:


> CO has been allocated for me today.requested for medical and Sponsor's Birth certificate. all remaining document status changed to Met


----------



## pvannalath

Auriko1976 said:


> May I also ask you, Form 80 for both myself and my husband also needed individual?
> Sorry to ask you many....
> How you know that you got CO ? By email? By status of our on line application ?
> 
> Thank you ...
> Auriko


 form 80 is to be completed by each applicants(primary and secondary) who are 16 years of age or over.

For your second question
if any document required CO will sent you a mail.in my case CO requested medical and sponsor's birth certificate.Status has been changed in online app too


----------



## satishaltruistic

deeptss said:


> Kewl when did this happened  175/176??????


Hi Deeptss,

I didnt get you...Its 176 Family sponsored


----------



## sanands2007

satishaltruistic said:


> Hello...Iam afront by 15 days before your guys.....
> 
> Lodged - 13th June,2011 (FS)
> 
> cheers
> 
> satish


wow:clap2: SATISH ,

congrates & all the best .

regards
san


----------



## satishaltruistic

sanands2007 said:


> wow:clap2: SATISH ,
> 
> congrates & all the best .
> 
> regards
> san


Hi San

I was not allocation case offer.....But , reserve your wishes for the forthcoming days...


ahahahah

satish


----------



## sanands2007

Hoooo definitely satish  

I thought u got CO  

Regards 
San


----------



## abulbees

I think its starting to get slow on CO allocation and grants here, probably its getting busy on some other forum


----------



## auger

For the past few weeks, my co-April applicants & even May applicants had case officers, pre-grant letters & grant letters while I am being left behind. I was getting frustrated. Finally...got an email from my case officer today from Team 6. Status changed to ABPF.


----------



## clerk85

auger said:


> For the past few weeks, my co-April applicants & even May applicants had case officers, pre-grant letters & grant letters while I am being left behind. I was getting frustrated. Finally...got an email from my case officer today from Team 6. Status changed to ABPF.


Congrats!


----------



## auger

clerk85 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you clerk85! You've still got a long way to go but with the pace its going now, you don't need to wait further. Let's say 6 months max.


----------



## gunpuwder

i applied on 5th may, 2011 as electrical engineer.(176 family sponsored)

i got an email from my lawyer that co assigned on 11th Nov and requested form 80 for me and my wife and proof of my working tenure.

i sent this documents to my lawyer, may be he will forward by next week.

can you tell me guyz how long this process will take place to get an outcome?

anxiety is really a tough thing to control...


----------



## clerk85

gunpuwder said:


> i applied on 5th may, 2011 as electrical engineer.(176 family sponsored)
> 
> i got an email from my lawyer that co assigned on 11th Nov and requested form 80 for me and my wife and proof of my working tenure.
> 
> i sent this documents to my lawyer, may be he will forward by next week.
> 
> can you tell me guyz how long this process will take place to get an outcome?
> 
> anxiety is really a tough thing to control...


If your CO is satisfied with the documents you have provided and CO does not go for external verification then you can expect for PCC and Medical request very soon if not submitted yet. 

Can you share about what documents you provided earlier as employment proof and what additional documents you have provided right now?


----------



## gunpuwder

clerk85 said:


> If your CO is satisfied with the documents you have provided and CO does not go for external verification then you can expect for PCC and Medical request very soon if not submitted yet.
> 
> Can you share about what documents you provided earlier as employment proof and what additional documents you have provided right now?




previously i have submitted the work experience certificate on the letter pad of my company mentioning my duties and post. I have also given them my contract paper and employee ID. But my job experience was of 1years exactly and i just did not open the tax file. Cause right on that month i went to oversea for my Masters. 

Now CO requested proof of work experience, either bank statement, pay slip or tax certificate. I gave him some of my pay slips and told me if he want he can go for field investigation.

now lets c what he says....


btw what do u think? what could be his next move?


regards


----------



## emcee0718

'm worried with my application. Based on the spreadsheet, 3 March applicants left without CO with lodgment date prior to mine-April 1. Many were assigned with CO after my lodgment date. It's quite frustrating to belong to the less fortunate applicants who are left behind. Dec5-the next DIAC update is nearly coming. Hope to hear from my CO before the end of the week. Right now, 'm tempted to raise a PLE. This is one of the disadvantages as paper applicant. I have no way to check my status except for a PLe.'m so thankful to get updates from all of you guys, at least I have an idea of what's happening with other applicants. Do you think it's okay to raise a PLE now or should I wait for the next update, just to ensure I have valid reason to question my status. 'm hoping that the next update will cover April 1.


----------



## gunpuwder

emcee0718 said:


> 'm worried with my application. Based on the spreadsheet, 3 March applicants left without CO with lodgment date prior to mine-April 1. Many were assigned with CO after my lodgment date. It's quite frustrating to belong to the less fortunate applicants who are left behind. Dec5-the next DIAC update is nearly coming. Hope to hear from my CO before the end of the week. Right now, 'm tempted to raise a PLE. This is one of the disadvantages as paper applicant. I have no way to check my status except for a PLe.'m so thankful to get updates from all of you guys, at least I have an idea of what's happening with other applicants. Do you think it's okay to raise a PLE now or should I wait for the next update, just to ensure I have valid reason to question my status. 'm hoping that the next update will cover April 1.




dont worry...even i was being impatience few times...but the moment u lost ur patience u will hear from CO.....

dont worry everything will be alright...and in track....


----------



## emcee0718

gunpuwder said:


> dont worry...even i was being impatience few times...but the moment u lost ur patience u will hear from CO.....
> 
> dont worry everything will be alright...and in track....


Thanks gunpuwder, I think I can extend my patience. I just hope the long wait will be compensated with good news.


----------



## clerk85

gunpuwder said:


> previously i have submitted the work experience certificate on the letter pad of my company mentioning my duties and post. I have also given them my contract paper and employee ID. But my job experience was of 1years exactly and i just did not open the tax file. Cause right on that month i went to oversea for my Masters.
> 
> Now CO requested proof of work experience, either bank statement, pay slip or tax certificate. I gave him some of my pay slips and told me if he want he can go for field investigation.
> 
> now lets c what he says....
> 
> 
> btw what do u think? what could be his next move?
> 
> 
> regards


Pay slips might be enough but I think you could open tax file now. It’s a lot easier to open anytime and pay earlier years tax later by paying late fees. Tax Certificate or Salary Bank Account Statement is the most trustable source for CO as additional employment verification documents. External verification is not a big deal but it could lead to make some delay to your processing. If your employer cooperates then there will be no problem for you as per my observation.


----------



## gunpuwder

clerk85 said:


> Pay slips might be enough but I think you could open tax file now. It’s a lot easier to open anytime and pay earlier years tax later by paying late fees. Tax Certificate or Salary Bank Account Statement is the most trustable source for CO as additional employment verification documents. External verification is not a big deal but it could lead to make some delay to your processing. If your employer cooperates then there will be no problem for you as per my observation.



hmm...i am also thinking of opening a tax file. Just thinking i have already informed my CO that i dont have any tax file. Right now if i open the tax file may be it will take 3/4weeks...and then if i let my CO know this issue what would be his reaction ??


----------



## auger

emcee0718 said:


> 'm worried with my application. Based on the spreadsheet, 3 March applicants left without CO with lodgment date prior to mine-April 1. Many were assigned with CO after my lodgment date. It's quite frustrating to belong to the less fortunate applicants who are left behind. Dec5-the next DIAC update is nearly coming. Hope to hear from my CO before the end of the week. Right now, 'm tempted to raise a PLE. This is one of the disadvantages as paper applicant. I have no way to check my status except for a PLe.'m so thankful to get updates from all of you guys, at least I have an idea of what's happening with other applicants. Do you think it's okay to raise a PLE now or should I wait for the next update, just to ensure I have valid reason to question my status. 'm hoping that the next update will cover April 1.


I know that feeling. I suggest you wait for the next update (it's not that far though), then raise a PLE. But I guess, it won't be necessary as (I think), you will have a contact from your case officer in the next few days. I was contacted yesterday and I believe it's about time you'll be too. Best of luck!!!


----------



## sanands2007

auger said:


> For the past few weeks, my co-April applicants & even May applicants had case officers, pre-grant letters & grant letters while I am being left behind. I was getting frustrated. Finally...got an email from my case officer today from Team 6. Status changed to ABPF.


Congrates Auger lane:

Regards
San


----------



## emcee0718

auger said:


> I know that feeling. I suggest you wait for the next update (it's not that far though), then raise a PLE. But I guess, it won't be necessary as (I think), you will have a contact from your case officer in the next few days. I was contacted yesterday and I believe it's about time you'll be too. Best of luck!!!


thanks auger


----------



## auger

sanands2007 said:


> Congrates Auger lane:
> 
> Regards
> San


Thank you San! I hope the pre-grant will come soon so we can book for our exit whilst fares are still at its low.


----------



## sanands2007

auger said:


> Thank you San! I hope the pre-grant will come soon so we can book for our exit whilst fares are still at its low.


Thanks Auger  would get you a beer  when you are in AUS/ Mel

Regards 
San


----------



## auger

sanands2007 said:


> Thanks Auger  would get you a beer  when you are in AUS/ Mel
> 
> Regards
> San


I'm currently in Sydney. One of these days, I would love to visit Melbourne.


----------



## auger

Good news everyone! Just checked my email few seconds ago & we got our PRE-GRANT NOTIFICATION!!! TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!!


----------



## deeptss

auger said:


> Good news everyone! Just checked my email few seconds ago & we got our PRE-GRANT NOTIFICATION!!! TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!!


auger u got your grant :clap2: 

Congratsss lane:


----------



## sanands2007

found some timelines , seems that no june 2011 applicant has got CO till now 

check this 

Post September 07 PR Visas

Regards
San


----------



## MaddyOZ

auger said:


> I'm currently in Sydney. One of these days, I would love to visit Melbourne.


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## clerk85

gunpuwder said:


> hmm...i am also thinking of opening a tax file. Just thinking i have already informed my CO that i dont have any tax file. Right now if i open the tax file may be it will take 3/4weeks...and then if i let my CO know this issue what would be his reaction ??


Since you have already declared that you don't have any Tax file then it's better to wait to hear from you CO. Be relax and I think you will able to get your grand soon Inshallah.


----------



## clerk85

auger said:


> Good news everyone! Just checked my email few seconds ago & we got our PRE-GRANT NOTIFICATION!!! TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!!


Congrats once again lane:


----------



## deeptss

common june applicants say some thing 

which is like 

June 15 got a CO

June 28th got a pre grant .. 

common .. JAIHO 


:first::lalala::director::bump2::gossip:


----------



## Auriko1976

emcee0718 said:


> 'm worried with my application. Based on the spreadsheet, 3 March applicants left without CO with lodgment date prior to mine-April 1. Many were assigned with CO after my lodgment date. It's quite frustrating to belong to the less fortunate applicants who are left behind. Dec5-the next DIAC update is nearly coming. Hope to hear from my CO before the end of the week. Right now, 'm tempted to raise a PLE. This is one of the disadvantages as paper applicant. I have no way to check my status except for a PLe.'m so thankful to get updates from all of you guys, at least I have an idea of what's happening with other applicants. Do you think it's okay to raise a PLE now or should I wait for the next update, just to ensure I have valid reason to question my status. 'm hoping that the next update will cover April 1.




Hi Emcee,

Have you raise PLE? If no, is there any impact to issue PLE? 
I thought we can raise PLE for inquiry of the application status..
Can share me if you have any advice behind not to raise PLE and just wait ?
As for me, I just raise PLE, but no reply. Any idea?

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## sanands2007

Deeptss : 

I feel you would be first pre grant candidate  in June 

Keep watching ur mail , U never know : wonders happen 

Regards 
San


----------



## tanhum

deeptss said:


> common june applicants say some thing
> 
> which is like
> 
> June 15 got a CO
> 
> June 28th got a pre grant ..
> 
> common .. JAIHO
> 
> 
> :first::lalala::director::bump2::gossip:


 I share your thoughts.. waiting eagerly to hear some news from June applicants  But at the same time i have a strong feeling that we may not until the holidays get over


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> Deeptss :
> 
> I feel you would be first pre grant candidate  in June
> 
> Keep watching ur mail , U never know : wonders happen
> 
> Regards
> San


Yah i am waiting for that wonder to happen to say wow 

waiting waiting waiting


----------



## hk123

I am a silent follower of this awesome forum.... Do you have any idea, when will they move to 176 relative sponsor ??? after CO allocation waiting since August......waiting and waiting......


----------



## rachel1977

another June applicant here waiting for surprise....


----------



## sanands2007

Welcome Rachel  we really need wonders now 

Regards 
San


----------



## clerk85

hk123 said:


> I am a silent follower of this awesome forum.... Do you have any idea, when will they move to 176 relative sponsor ??? after CO allocation waiting since August......waiting and waiting......


Can you share your time line in details. CO is allocated already in August?


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi 

see following links and raise PLE.

Most of All 176 relative sponsor(priority 4 guys) got CO who applied before 22/March/2011

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Client Service Charter

Or 

it seems to me that you are in Priority 5.

see this time line sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thanks
RakeshPatel



hk123 said:


> I am a silent follower of this awesome forum.... Do you have any idea, when will they move to 176 relative sponsor ??? after CO allocation waiting since August......waiting and waiting......


----------



## clerk85

rachel1977 said:


> another June applicant here waiting for surprise....


From the last two weeks it seems that DIAC is allocating CO for April/May applicants who had not been allocated earlier. Once finish up to May 31, I think they will move forward to June/July at the same time, may be from the 2nd week of December or right after the long vacation. This is my assumption only.


----------



## Smilius

clerk85 said:


> From the last two weeks it seems that DIAC is allocating CO for April/May applicants who had not been allocated earlier. Once finish up to May 31, I think they will move forward to June/July at the same time, may be from the 2nd week of December or right after the long vacation. This is my assumption only.


Maybe, but for exmpl on one of CIS forums - only 2/3 April applicants got CO, and 0 from May... I'd be glad u r right, but as I'm beg. May applicant I've also heard nothing from CO, moreover reply on my PLE was smth like " u r not been allocated to a CO"

More realistic is that DIAC will almost finish Apr applicants this week (allocating CO only), about 22-25 Apr, and before xmas ... probably every applicant before 15 May will got a CO
and yes, this is also my assumption only


----------



## Khyloz

Hi Guys,

Also a June applicant..


Thanks and God Bless





Electronics Engineer| 176RS Applied: June 24, 2011 | Medical: TBD | PCC: November 23, 2011 | CO Allocation: Not yet


----------



## rachel1977

you are right....so...maybe June applicants should expect CO allocated in the mid of Jan. after their Xmas and New Year holidays. 




Smilius said:


> Maybe, but for exmpl on one of CIS forums - only 2/3 April applicants got CO, and 0 from May... I'd be glad u r right, but as I'm beg. May applicant I've also heard nothing from CO, moreover reply on my PLE was smth like " u r not been allocated to a CO"
> 
> More realistic is that DIAC will almost finish Apr applicants this week (allocating CO only), about 22-25 Apr, and before xmas ... probably every applicant before 15 May will got a CO
> and yes, this is also my assumption only


----------



## ToOZ

Need Help

I misplaced soft copy of my online 175 visa application, is it possible to download from immi site ? let me know how can i get a copy of my online submitted visa


----------



## frajiv

deeptss said:


> common june applicants say some thing
> 
> which is like
> 
> June 15 got a CO
> 
> June 28th got a pre grant ..
> 
> common .. JAIHO
> 
> 
> :first::lalala::director::bump2::gossip:


June 6th Applicant - No hint of a CO .

Deeptss, have you preloaded meds and PCC ? I plan to do it the next week.

Thanks,
Frajiv


----------



## Maz25

rachel1977 said:


> you are right....so...maybe June applicants should expect CO allocated in the mid of Jan. after their Xmas and New Year holidays.


DIAC's progress seem to have slowed down somewhat - I got CO on 9th November (March applicant) and since then, there has been no movement in my case. I was requested to do my medical, which I did on 17th November and according to Medicare, they sent it electronically on 22nd November but as of now, my meds are not even showing on my online application status.

I was hoping for a pre-Christmas pre-grant but looks like I may have to wait until after the New Year at this rate.


----------



## emcee0718

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Emcee,
> 
> Have you raise PLE? If no, is there any impact to issue PLE?
> I thought we can raise PLE for inquiry of the application status..
> Can share me if you have any advice behind not to raise PLE and just wait ?
> As for me, I just raise PLE, but no reply. Any idea?
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


Hi Auriko, I haven't raised PLE. I was hesitant to raise PLE as the CO might get irritated with my application if i question the status knowing that it was not yet covered by their timeline in the DIAC website. They might advised to wait. That's just my thoughts. Anyway, I would like to share the good news that I was assigned with CO today. It was only yesterday that I was complaining and so worried of my status. Thank God that I have passed this phase. CO have requested for pcc and medicals. For now, no further documents required.


----------



## voddy

Congratulations to all who got CO/grants recently. DIAC seem to be in good spirit!

good luck!


----------



## clerk85

emcee0718 said:


> Hi Auriko, I haven't raised PLE. I was hesitant to raise PLE as the CO might get irritated with my application if i question the status knowing that it was not yet covered by their timeline in the DIAC website. They might advised to wait. That's just my thoughts. Anyway, I would like to share the good news that I was assigned with CO today. It was only yesterday that I was complaining and so worried of my status. Thank God that I have passed this phase. CO have requested for pcc and medicals. For now, no further documents required.


Congrats *emcee0718 *for CO allocation!


----------



## haseeb85uk

voddy said:


> Congratulations to all who got CO/grants recently. DIAC seem to be in good spirit!
> 
> good luck!


nice to c u here voddy wats up at ur end?wats ur plan?


----------



## deeptss

frajiv said:


> June 6th Applicant - No hint of a CO .
> 
> Deeptss, have you preloaded meds and PCC ? I plan to do it the next week.
> 
> Thanks,
> Frajiv


preloaded only meds .. PCC is ready .. waiting for CO allocation ..


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> preloaded only meds .. PCC is ready .. waiting for CO allocation ..


Frajiv/Deeptss / or any applicant ,

my suggestion would be to upload whatever docs available , it would fasten ur grant letter process .

regards 
san


----------



## ToOZ

*Need Help to get a copy of my online submitted*



ToOZ said:


> Need Help
> 
> I misplaced soft copy of my online 175 visa application, is it possible to download from immi site ? let me know how can i get a copy of my online submitted visa


Folks,
any help or pointers ?


----------



## deeptss

ToOZ said:


> Folks,
> any help or pointers ?


Do you have your TRN(transaction Reference Number) ?? 

Have you applied through an agent ?


----------



## ToOZ

deeptss said:


> Do you have your TRN(transaction Reference Number) ??
> 
> Have you applied through an agent ?


I have TRN and applied directly via online


----------



## deeptss

ToOZ said:


> I have TRN and applied directly via online


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Give the TRN DOB passport number and country here and take a printout from there ..


----------



## ToOZ

deeptss said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Give the TRN DOB passport number and country here and take a printout from there ..


i know this page, but it just tells me the status of the application. have link to view receipt and document checklist. dont have a provision to view or download my application.


----------



## auger

deeptss said:


> auger u got your grant :clap2:
> 
> Congratsss lane:


Thank you! We didn't waste any time so we immediately booked our flight to New Zealand. Been to South Island before, so we willl be going to North Island now.

Good luck deeptss! Where are you planning to go when you get your pre-grant?


----------



## Auriko1976

emcee0718 said:


> Hi Auriko, I haven't raised PLE. I was hesitant to raise PLE as the CO might get irritated with my application if i question the status knowing that it was not yet covered by their timeline in the DIAC website. They might advised to wait. That's just my thoughts. Anyway, I would like to share the good news that I was assigned with CO today. It was only yesterday that I was complaining and so worried of my status. Thank God that I have passed this phase. CO have requested for pcc and medicals. For now, no further documents required.


Wow... Very congratulation for CO ...
I hope my turn soonest... 
Have you pre upload Form 80 ? Did CO ask you now ???
Should I upload Form 80 before CO assigned ?? 
Thanks. 
Auriko


----------



## auger

emcee0718 said:


> Hi Auriko, I haven't raised PLE. I was hesitant to raise PLE as the CO might get irritated with my application if i question the status knowing that it was not yet covered by their timeline in the DIAC website. They might advised to wait. That's just my thoughts. Anyway, I would like to share the good news that I was assigned with CO today. It was only yesterday that I was complaining and so worried of my status. Thank God that I have passed this phase. CO have requested for pcc and medicals. For now, no further documents required.


That's great news Emcee0718! "Nagdilang-anghel ako" (I predicted it right!). Which team are you? Mine (Team 6) was very quick. It pays off frontloading all the documents.


----------



## hk123

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi
> 
> see following links and raise PLE.
> 
> Most of All 176 relative sponsor(priority 4 guys) got CO who applied before 22/March/2011
> 
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Client Service Charter
> 
> Or
> 
> it seems to me that you are in Priority 5.
> 
> see this time line sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel




Online 176 (Family Sponsored) App: 16-Dec-2010, Developer Programmer, CO= 24/08/2011 , (Med,PCC,Visa= NO)


----------



## hk123

clerk85 said:


> Can you share your time line in details. CO is allocated already in August?


Developer Programmer| 176 (Relative Sponsor) Applied: Dec-2011 | Medical: NO | PCC: NO | CO Allocation: 24/08/2011, Visa = NO


----------



## clerk85

hk123 said:


> Developer Programmer| 176 (Relative Sponsor) Applied: Dec-2011 | Medical: NO | PCC: NO | CO Allocation: 24/08/2011, Visa = NO


Have your CO asked you any additional documents or any email to you. Since CO has been allocated in 24th AUG, you should probably get PCC & Medical request by this time. May be external verification is on going.


----------



## yks

Hello Guys:

Sorry I forgot to inform you all guys.

I got a pre grant notification email on 15 Nov 2011.

CO has given me date till 30 June to leave and re enter Australia 

Thanks to all fof you for you kind support and suggestions.

Regards
YOGEsh

Application Date : 30 Dec 2010
CO allocated: 04 Oct 2011
Pregrant Approval : 51 Nov 2011


----------



## MaddyOZ

yks said:


> Hello Guys:
> 
> Sorry I forgot to inform you all guys.
> 
> I got a pre grant notification email on 15 Nov 2011.
> 
> CO has given me date till 30 June to leave and re enter Australia
> 
> Thanks to all fof you for you kind support and suggestions.
> 
> Regards
> YOGEsh
> 
> Application Date : 30 Dec 2010
> CO allocated: 04 Oct 2011
> Pregrant Approval : 51 Nov 2011


Heartiest Congrats Mate...Good Luck.

Cheers.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## RakeshPatel

Good Morning Guys ,Please share some CO allocation news if you have !

CO Allocation News from Beupdate Site -

UserName- Twistedspiky
175 Online 
Application Date- 25/05/11	
Mechanical Engineer
BANGLADESH
Co-Allocated - 30/11/11
CO requested Updated form 80 0n 30-11-2011 
. . . . . . now just waiting and finger crosssed

Updated Timeline sheet ->
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## rush2syed

*Got Grant !*

Hello fellow forumers,

Following the CO allocation that I had on Monday (28/11), I/agent had produced the required additional info on Wednesday, and finally my application was approved today. Praise be to God.

Perhaps my overall straight forward application helped. Perhaps I coming from ICT background helped. Perhaps having worked only for 2 companies in 7 yrs (that too reputed MNC's) helped. Perhaps providing heaps of documents helped. Perhaps a healthy IELTS score helped. Perhaps having all these entries in my destiny helped . Hoping (& ofcourse god willing) that there are few more entries like getting a good job in Oz, settling down comfortably etc. are also there in my pre-destiny .

A few things that I would like to share, which would probably be useful to other forumers. Having seen CO allocations over the past several months, hoping for some news, I had called up DIAC last friday (25/11) and knew that my application was 'batched' (a step before CO picks up the case). 

Since there was no movement in my app after I had produced the additional form to the CO, I had called up DIAC today and asked if there are any updates - And I got a shocker of a news saying that my application will be re-reviewed only in early next year since CO's have a lot of work ahead (perhaps they are working towards some target that they have to acheive before year end). I dropped an email to the CO that I have sent the required docs and that if she needs anything else, and requesting her to process my app further. Tada... in an hour afterwards, my application status changed to approved.

My timelines are:
175 App - 31/5/2011 (Online / Agent)
Occ code - 261313 Software Engineer
CO Allocation - 28/11/2011
Grant - 2/12/2011

Thanks to all of you who, for if not this forum, I wouldnt have known how things work, where things are and what I should / should not do. This forum, with the idea of mutual help and an eventual win-win motive is simply brilliant. 

Cheers & godspeed.


----------



## KennethFoo

rush2syed said:


> Hello fellow forumers,
> 
> Following the CO allocation that I had on Monday (28/11), I/agent had produced the required additional info on Wednesday, and finally my application was approved today. Praise be to God.
> 
> Perhaps my overall straight forward application helped. Perhaps I coming from ICT background helped. Perhaps having worked only for 2 companies in 7 yrs (that too reputed MNC's) helped. Perhaps providing heaps of documents helped. Perhaps a healthy IELTS score helped. Perhaps having all these entries in my destiny helped . Hoping (& ofcourse god willing) that there are few more entries like getting a good job in Oz, settling down comfortably etc. are also there in my pre-destiny .
> 
> A few things that I would like to share, which would probably be useful to other forumers. Having seen CO allocations over the past several months, hoping for some news, I had called up DIAC last friday (25/11) and knew that my application was 'batched' (a step before CO picks up the case).
> 
> Since there was no movement in my app after I had produced the additional form to the CO, I had called up DIAC today and asked if there are any updates - And I got a shocker of a news saying that my application will be re-reviewed only in early next year since CO's have a lot of work ahead (perhaps they are working towards some target that they have to acheive before year end). I dropped an email to the CO that I have sent the required docs and that if she needs anything else, and requesting her to process my app further. Tada... in an hour afterwards, my application status changed to approved.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 175 App - 31/5/2011 (Online / Agent)
> Occ code - 261313 Software Engineer
> CO Allocation - 28/11/2011
> Grant - 2/12/2011
> 
> Thanks to all of you who, for if not this forum, I wouldnt have known how things work, where things are and what I should / should not do. This forum, with the idea of mutual help and an eventual win-win motive is simply brilliant.
> 
> Cheers & godspeed.



Congra to rush2syed, according to your info no wonder the allocations/grants since the previous update were very few. Perhaps i only will have Co allocated at late Jan 2012 or even Feb 2012. That's not very good as I hope I'll get the pre granted letter during my summer holiday (25 Dec - 26 Jan) back in Malaysia.

Finger crossed 

Good luck everyone whom awaiting a CO


----------



## buzzvishwanath

rush2syed said:


> Hello fellow forumers,
> 
> Following the CO allocation that I had on Monday (28/11), I/agent had produced the required additional info on Wednesday, and finally my application was approved today. Praise be to God.
> 
> Perhaps my overall straight forward application helped. Perhaps I coming from ICT background helped. Perhaps having worked only for 2 companies in 7 yrs (that too reputed MNC's) helped. Perhaps providing heaps of documents helped. Perhaps a healthy IELTS score helped. Perhaps having all these entries in my destiny helped . Hoping (& ofcourse god willing) that there are few more entries like getting a good job in Oz, settling down comfortably etc. are also there in my pre-destiny .
> 
> A few things that I would like to share, which would probably be useful to other forumers. Having seen CO allocations over the past several months, hoping for some news, I had called up DIAC last friday (25/11) and knew that my application was 'batched' (a step before CO picks up the case).
> 
> Since there was no movement in my app after I had produced the additional form to the CO, I had called up DIAC today and asked if there are any updates - And I got a shocker of a news saying that my application will be re-reviewed only in early next year since CO's have a lot of work ahead (perhaps they are working towards some target that they have to acheive before year end). I dropped an email to the CO that I have sent the required docs and that if she needs anything else, and requesting her to process my app further. Tada... in an hour afterwards, my application status changed to approved.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 175 App - 31/5/2011 (Online / Agent)
> Occ code - 261313 Software Engineer
> CO Allocation - 28/11/2011
> Grant - 2/12/2011
> 
> Thanks to all of you who, for if not this forum, I wouldnt have known how things work, where things are and what I should / should not do. This forum, with the idea of mutual help and an eventual win-win motive is simply brilliant.
> 
> Cheers & godspeed.


Hey Congrats

So whats the next plan of action , when do you plan to move down . I have applied the same day as you did and also contacted the same day , there is a delay from myside to provide additional documents so , i will have wait for sometime i guess.

Congrats again

Cheers


----------



## rg1prasad

Congrats rush2syed...


----------



## chrishantha

Hi, I am new here. Was reading all posts in the past few weeks. Learned a lot from you guys. Specially to be patient and fingers crossed. My application process schedule is as follows for your information.

IELTS - 7.5 - April 11 | Successful Assessment ACS - May 11 | VISA Application - 27 May 11 | CO allocated - 17 Nov 11 | PCC applied - 22 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 29 Nov


----------



## sanands2007

Congested chrishanta ,
Thanks for sharing your timelines . 

All the best for your future 

Regards 
San


----------



## sanands2007

Congrats* chrishantha typo error  

Regards 
San


----------



## chrishantha

Maz25 said:


> It is quite likely that you application has already been batched and you will most like get a CO in a week or so. DIAC are definitely processing applications submitted around March - April of this year, so you shouldn't have to wait that much longer before CO initiates contact. If you haven't done so, it might be a good idea to apply for your PCCs and get your medical done.
> 
> All applications submitted before 28th February (that falls in Priority 4) should have been assigned to a CO but bearing in mind that COs are human beings, there are times when people/ applications can be missed but a PLE normally resolves this.


Actually there are several teams of COs. The date they put in the allocated application schedule is the minimum date of all assigned applications. Some CO teams have already been assigned to applications submitted on a date more than 2 months of the date in the allocated application date. Eg. when they say 22 March 2011 in the allocation application timelines, some teams even have been assigned to applications submitted in May. But all teams have gone passed 22 March 2011.


----------



## KennethFoo

Just wondering how is next monday immi's update??? I guess it would be 25.04.11 and hope start seeing June's applicants getting co.


----------



## emcee0718

Auriko1976 said:


> Wow... Very congratulation for CO ...
> I hope my turn soonest...
> Have you pre upload Form 80 ? Did CO ask you now ???
> Should I upload Form 80 before CO assigned ??
> Thanks.
> Auriko


Thanks Auriko regarding form 80, I have included it in my initial submission of documents since 'm a paper applicant. My CO did not mention to resubmit form 80. 'm glad that for now I have no lacking documents. I just need to complete my PCC and medical. Hope your CO allocation will be soon...thanks again


----------



## RakeshPatel

Next Monday update - my guess - 30.4.2011 , Best luck guys.


----------



## itskamran

RakeshPatel said:


> Next Monday update - my guess - 30.4.2011 , Best luck guys.


No, I think it would be 10 April.


----------



## emcee0718

auger said:


> That's great news Emcee0718! "Nagdilang-anghel ako" (I predicted it right!). Which team are you? Mine (Team 6) was very quick. It pays off frontloading all the documents.


Hi Auger, Tama ka just when I thought I was loosing hope, it finally happened. 'm from team 7. This is what I love about this thread, its everyones outlet for happy beginnings and confused moments as well. We all learn from here. thanks to all.


----------



## clerk85

Is there any *April *applicant left in this forum who is not communicated by CO?


----------



## jonay

i have noticed most ppl frontloaded pcc and medicals without problems and i hav been toying with the idea of doing same but i wonder if that will suit my paper application as all the frontloaded applicants i hav seen so far are all online applicants


----------



## zullin

No CO yet grrrr grrrr...23 March here.


----------



## abulbees

zullin said:


> No CO yet grrrr grrrr...23 March here.


Did you contact DIAC?? I am sorry for this but you may have been already contacted without you knowing! 

Since you cannot do anything till Monday, wait for the new timeline from DIAC and contact them with that piece of information. "if you don't get it by Monday"


----------



## Maz25

I thought I would share the good news that I got my pre-grant on Friday (2/12). :dance:

I had a funny feeling that I needed to check my email on Friday morning but since I was going on a road trip and was already running fashionably late, I ignored the feeling and convinced myself that there would be no news about my visa. Imagine my surprise when I check my emails to find my pre-grant, which had by that time been sitting in my inbox for nearly 12 hours (did not even know that my phone was receiving emails until it downloaded a bunch from that morning!).

Planning to go to KL in January to activate the visa. To say that I am over the moon right now would be a bit of an understatement. Very much looking forward to becoming a PR! 

My CO is from Team 7.

Congratulations to everyone else who got their visa or pre-grant over the last week and good luck to everyone else who is still waiting. Hopefully, this week will bring good news for everyone.


----------



## MaddyOZ

Maz25 said:


> I thought I would share the good news that I got my pre-grant on Friday (2/12). :dance:
> 
> I had a funny feeling that I needed to check my email on Friday morning but since I was going on a road trip and was already running fashionably late, I ignored the feeling and convinced myself that there would be no news about my visa. Imagine my surprise when I check my emails to find my pre-grant, which had by that time been sitting in my inbox for nearly 12 hours (did not even know that my phone was receiving emails until it downloaded a bunch from that morning!).
> 
> Planning to go to KL in January to activate the visa. To say that I am over the moon right now would be a bit of an understatement. Very much looking forward to becoming a PR!
> 
> My CO is from Team 7.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else who got their visa or pre-grant over the last week and good luck to everyone else who is still waiting. Hopefully, this week will bring good news for everyone.


Heartiest Congrats Mate. 

So now you can avail the previlages of health care and must have made up your mind to give up LAFHA tax benefits for the next 8 months. 

Cheers !!!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## clerk85

Congrats maz25


----------



## Guest

Maz25 said:


> I thought I would share the good news that I got my pre-grant on Friday (2/12). :dance:
> 
> I had a funny feeling that I needed to check my email on Friday morning but since I was going on a road trip and was already running fashionably late, I ignored the feeling and convinced myself that there would be no news about my visa. Imagine my surprise when I check my emails to find my pre-grant, which had by that time been sitting in my inbox for nearly 12 hours (did not even know that my phone was receiving emails until it downloaded a bunch from that morning!).
> 
> Planning to go to KL in January to activate the visa. To say that I am over the moon right now would be a bit of an understatement. Very much looking forward to becoming a PR!
> 
> My CO is from Team 7.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else who got their visa or pre-grant over the last week and good luck to everyone else who is still waiting. Hopefully, this week will bring good news for everyone.


Oooooooooooooh WOWZIES Maz!!!!! That's great going!!!! Good luck for next steps. Are you going to stay in Perth or are you planning a move??


----------



## giro123

*Got the Grant*

Hello Everyone ,

i got the grant on November 30th , Thanks God

i am a march 31st applicant , got the CO contact on november 15th asking for the PCC and meds , which i did provide in 5 days time 

it took almost 10 days after this for the grant letter 

I want to express my thanks and gratitude for all the forum members for all the help that i received during this period 

for all the people waiting , hang in there , you time will come


----------



## Bunyip02

Maz25 said:


> I thought I would share the good news that I got my pre-grant on Friday (2/12). :dance:
> 
> I had a funny feeling that I needed to check my email on Friday morning but since I was going on a road trip and was already running fashionably late, I ignored the feeling and convinced myself that there would be no news about my visa. Imagine my surprise when I check my emails to find my pre-grant, which had by that time been sitting in my inbox for nearly 12 hours (did not even know that my phone was receiving emails until it downloaded a bunch from that morning!).
> 
> Planning to go to KL in January to activate the visa. To say that I am over the moon right now would be a bit of an understatement. Very much looking forward to becoming a PR!
> 
> My CO is from Team 7.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else who got their visa or pre-grant over the last week and good luck to everyone else who is still waiting. Hopefully, this week will bring good news for everyone.


Well done Maz.... So happy for you  tis the best feeling ever isn't it ))) congratulations.


----------



## deeptss

Maz25 said:


> I thought I would share the good news that I got my pre-grant on Friday (2/12). :dance:
> 
> I had a funny feeling that I needed to check my email on Friday morning but since I was going on a road trip and was already running fashionably late, I ignored the feeling and convinced myself that there would be no news about my visa. Imagine my surprise when I check my emails to find my pre-grant, which had by that time been sitting in my inbox for nearly 12 hours (did not even know that my phone was receiving emails until it downloaded a bunch from that morning!).
> 
> Planning to go to KL in January to activate the visa. To say that I am over the moon right now would be a bit of an understatement. Very much looking forward to becoming a PR!
> 
> My CO is from Team 7.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else who got their visa or pre-grant over the last week and good luck to everyone else who is still waiting. Hopefully, this week will bring good news for everyone.


Congratulations


----------



## deeptss

giro123 said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> i got the grant on November 30th , Thanks God
> 
> i am a march 31st applicant , got the CO contact on november 15th asking for the PCC and meds , which i did provide in 5 days time
> 
> it took almost 10 days after this for the grant letter
> 
> I want to express my thanks and gratitude for all the forum members for all the help that i received during this period
> 
> for all the people waiting , hang in there , you time will come


Congratulations


----------



## sanands2007

giro123 said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> i got the grant on November 30th , Thanks God
> 
> i am a march 31st applicant , got the CO contact on november 15th asking for the PCC and meds , which i did provide in 5 days time
> 
> it took almost 10 days after this for the grant letter
> 
> I want to express my thanks and gratitude for all the forum members for all the help that i received during this period
> 
> for all the people waiting , hang in there , you time will come


Congrates Giro  :clap2:


----------



## aimz

Goodmorning everyone!

Im a June 17, 2011 family sponsored applicant applicant, no CO, no MEDS, no PCC yet. My husband is the principal applicant, what if by chance I got pregnant and then a CO is allocated, what will be the outcome in our application?? What are the papers that I will be filing? thanks !!!


----------



## deeptss

aimz said:


> Goodmorning everyone!
> 
> Im a June 17, 2011 family sponsored applicant applicant, no CO, no MEDS, no PCC yet. My husband is the principal applicant, what if by chance I got pregnant and then a CO is allocated, what will be the outcome in our application?? What are the papers that I will be filing? thanks !!!


hmmm ... then you have to wait till the babies birth .. and then add your baby to your application and do medicals for 3 of you and submit ..


----------



## sanands2007

aimz said:


> Goodmorning everyone!
> 
> Im a June 17, 2011 family sponsored applicant applicant, no CO, no MEDS, no PCC yet. My husband is the principal applicant, what if by chance I got pregnant and then a CO is allocated, what will be the outcome in our application?? What are the papers that I will be filing? thanks !!!


Hi, 

its better you take medicals, PCCS and upload your documents before you are pregnant , as Xray would not be allowed induring pregnancy , latter stage if you are pregnant , CO would provide you sufficient time for Visa stamping , if its safe for you to travel during that period you can get your VISA stamped without any issue , IF you cannot travel then you have to inform CO who would put your application on Hold , then once the baby is born he might ask to include baby as well in the intial application , then Visa would be provided to all the three applicants . 

You may have to disscuss with CO for forms or just check with Diac for more info n forms to be filled .

all the best .

Regards
San


----------



## deeptss

Where is DIAC's Status change for allocation dates ???????????????????

:ranger::confused2::boxing:


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> Where is DIAC's Status change for allocation dates ???????????????????
> 
> :ranger::confused2::boxing:


Deeptss 
Just wait till Evening  Today is monday  

Regards
San


----------



## Maz25

MaddyOZ said:


> Heartiest Congrats Mate.
> 
> So now you can avail the previlages of health care and must have made up your mind to give up LAFHA tax benefits for the next 8 months.
> 
> Cheers !!!!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks Maddy.

I don't actually get LAFHA - once you lodge a PR visa application, you lose your eligibility to claim LAFHA so unfortunately been paying taxes on my whole salary else since I got here.


----------



## Maz25

leptokurtic said:


> Oooooooooooooh WOWZIES Maz!!!!! That's great going!!!! Good luck for next steps. Are you going to stay in Perth or are you planning a move??


Thank you, now we just need for your visa to come through as well. 

I'll be staying in Perth for the foreseeable future - well, for the next 6 months at least so that I can get the so-called 'local experience' and then might consider moving where there is more work and money.

I'm planning a trip to Melbourne soon as supposedly, it is the place to be and that was my initial destination prior to getting the job in Perth. If I like what I see, I may head over to the East coast.


----------



## rajeshv

Hey All, quick update - we flew out on Saturday and arrived in NZ, today our visas have been approved. We're waiting on confirmation email from Agent, will probably go out to consulate tomorrow to get the visa labels evidenced. Good luck to those waiting on CO allocations / visa grants.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## aimz

sanands2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> its better you take medicals, PCCS and upload your documents before you are pregnant , as Xray would not be allowed induring pregnancy , latter stage if you are pregnant , CO would provide you sufficient time for Visa stamping , if its safe for you to travel during that period you can get your VISA stamped without any issue , IF you cannot travel then you have to inform CO who would put your application on Hold , then once the baby is born he might ask to include baby as well in the intial application , then Visa would be provided to all the three applicants .
> 
> You may have to disscuss with CO for forms or just check with Diac for more info n forms to be filled .
> 
> all the best .
> 
> Regards
> San




thank you!


----------



## aimz

deeptss said:


> hmmm ... then you have to wait till the babies birth .. and then add your baby to your application and do medicals for 3 of you and submit ..




thank you..


----------



## sanands2007

rajeshv said:


> Hey All, quick update - we flew out on Saturday and arrived in NZ, today our visas have been approved. We're waiting on confirmation email from Agent, will probably go out to consulate tomorrow to get the visa labels evidenced. Good luck to those waiting on CO allocations / visa grants.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Congrates Rajeshv  

Regards
San


----------



## KennethFoo

Updated allocation date. Quite happy with the progress April 28...

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## sanands2007

AAH DIAC's Status updated to 

28 April 2011  

Regards
San


----------



## deeptss

28th Aprill .. 

So is there any chance for June applicants in CO allocation 

ok will wait and see .. Only 2 more weeks for holidays


----------



## KennethFoo

deeptss said:


> 28th Aprill ..
> 
> So is there any chance for June applicants in CO allocation
> 
> ok will wait and see .. Only 2 more weeks for holidays


According to their current speed and previous statistic I believe we can see June applicants start getting co by next weeks. Lets hope for the best!!!


----------



## deeptss

KennethFoo said:


> According to their current speed and previous statistic I believe we can see June applicants start getting co by next weeks. Lets hope for the best!!!



Kevv  if thats the case .. then i will be lane:


----------



## pratap

Hi All,

Today i have seen the new status on my 175 visa application page "Application being processed further" 

Timeline :

175 applied : 2-06-2011
CO : 05-12-2011

I have already uploaded all the required documents. All requirements shown as met except need to submit 1022 for one of my family member.

I will post you the update once i got the final approval. Thanks to all of you to provide your support and updates.

Regards,
Pratap


----------



## sanands2007

pratap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have seen the new status on my 175 visa application page "Application being processed further"
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> 175 applied : 2-06-2011
> CO : 05-12-2011
> 
> I have already uploaded all the required documents. All requirements shown as met except need to submit 1022 for one of my family member.
> 
> I will post you the update once i got the final approval. Thanks to all of you to provide your support and updates.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratap



:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Thanks Pratap for saring this timeline , 

its a big relief seeing some June applicants getting CO ....


cheers 
San


----------



## deeptss

pratap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have seen the new status on my 175 visa application page "Application being processed further"
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> 175 applied : 2-06-2011
> CO : 05-12-2011
> 
> I have already uploaded all the required documents. All requirements shown as met except need to submit 1022 for one of my family member.
> 
> I will post you the update once i got the final approval. Thanks to all of you to provide your support and updates.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratap


Super .. First one .. Congratssssssssssss  ... Hope we will also get our CO's Soon .. 

Wish us wish us 

SGN, SAN and other get ready .. get ready :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> Super .. First one .. Congratssssssssssss  ... Hope we will also get our CO's Soon ..
> 
> Wish us wish us
> 
> SGN, SAN and other get ready .. get ready :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


See the Reaction  

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Regards
San


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> See the Reaction
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> Regards
> San


haha .. i think its better to check our Online status 100 times a day from today .. 

we can expect something there soon  ..


----------



## KennethFoo

pratap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have seen the new status on my 175 visa application page "Application being processed further"
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> 175 applied : 2-06-2011
> CO : 05-12-2011
> 
> I have already uploaded all the required documents. All requirements shown as met except need to submit 1022 for one of my family member.
> 
> I will post you the update once i got the final approval. Thanks to all of you to provide your support and updates.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratap


Wow, apparently Immi really aiming to finish all 2010-2011 applicants by 2011 (based on the official announcement made couple of months ago). Start feeling the excitement. I need my PR to get a new job. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest

KennethFoo said:


> Wow, apparently Immi really aiming to finish all 2010-2011 applicants by 2011 (based on the official announcement made couple of months ago). Start feeling the excitement. I need my PR to get a new job. :clap2::clap2:


Hi Kenneth,

Can you please give me the link where this official announcement was made? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sanands2007

KennethFoo said:


> Wow, apparently Immi really aiming to finish all 2010-2011 applicants by 2011 (based on the official announcement made couple of months ago). Start feeling the excitement. I need my PR to get a new job. :clap2::clap2:


Kenneth , 


Most of the people are in Same Boat  , PR -> New Job ->:loco:

Regards
San.


----------



## oliman

*Awsome*



pratap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have seen the new status on my 175 visa application page "Application being processed further"
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> 175 applied : 2-06-2011
> CO : 05-12-2011
> 
> I have already uploaded all the required documents. All requirements shown as met except need to submit 1022 for one of my family member.
> 
> I will post you the update once i got the final approval. Thanks to all of you to provide your support and updates.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratap


Really an Awesome news that I was looking for so many days!

I am June 5th applicant. I shall be really pleased to have CO before holidays ( in next 2 weeks).

I front-loaded form 80 and 1221 on Nov 30th for a wish to have smooth and un-interrupted case processing.

Good luck to all other June and backward applicants! Have patience and stay happy!

Regards,
Oliman


----------



## KennethFoo

leptokurtic said:


> Hi Kenneth,
> 
> Can you please give me the link where this official announcement was made? Thanks in advance.


Hi Lep,

Give me sometime, can't really remeber where the link is now. Will post it for you asap.

Cheers


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Pratap for getting CO....Great News for all of us.

Congrats to guys who got Visa & CO.

Updated Timeline sheet 

Come on june guys please check your status online.

mine no update 

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## aarkay

pratap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have seen the new status on my 175 visa application page "Application being processed further"
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> 175 applied : 2-06-2011
> CO : 05-12-2011
> 
> I have already uploaded all the required documents. All requirements shown as met except need to submit 1022 for one of my family member.
> 
> I will post you the update once i got the final approval. Thanks to all of you to provide your support and updates.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratap


great man...seems all June applicants will get CO before Xmas holidays

I am an Oct applicant. I want to know how do you check the status of the application?

Through this link? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

This just shows "Application received - processing commenced" and some status about "Application Fee Received" and some more info about checklist.


----------



## deeptss

RakeshPatel said:


> Congrats Pratap for getting CO....Great News for all of us.
> 
> Congrats to guys who got Visa & CO.
> 
> Updated Timeline sheet
> 
> Come on june guys please check your status online.
> 
> mine no update
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Same here


----------



## KennethFoo

leptokurtic said:


> Hi Kenneth,
> 
> Can you please give me the link where this official announcement was made? Thanks in advance.


Hi Lep,

The announcement is in one of the link in Speeches and Presentations - About the Department can't remember the exact date of the announcement.

Cheers


----------



## raktim

aarkay said:


> great man...seems all June applicants will get CO before Xmas holidays
> 
> I am an Oct applicant. I want to know how do you check the status of the application?
> 
> Through this link? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> This just shows "Application received - processing commenced" and some status about "Application Fee Received" and some more info about checklist.


Hi Aarkay,

Same here. I'm an Oct applicant too; 1 day after you. This is the place where we would need to check for the visa status. My guess, we'd be having COs and grants around April, i.e if DIAC maintains the same speed.

Don't worry buddy, we'll be there just in time for the new Australian financial year.


*Congratulations to all who have got grants, pre-grants and COs allocated recently!!*


----------



## KennethFoo

sanands2007 said:


> Kenneth ,
> 
> 
> Most of the people are in Same Boat  , PR -> New Job ->:loco:
> 
> Regards
> San.


San,

Yup, we have many passengers in the "Boat of June" 

Year 2012 is a very significant year for all of us.:clap2:


----------



## varsur

RakeshPatel said:


> Congrats Pratap for getting CO....Great News for all of us.
> 
> Congrats to guys who got Visa & CO.
> 
> Updated Timeline sheet
> 
> Come on june guys please check your status online.
> 
> mine no update
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Rakesh I guess you are 176 FS Applicant. What I think is first 175 Independent Applicant gets CO and then we 176 Applicant gets CO Assigned. Because all June applicant who got CO Assigned are 175 and none are 176. I am 17th May 2011 Applicant but no CO Assigned yet.


----------



## abulbees

DIAC have reached 28th of April applicants  means I should expect my CO very shortly *yippeee*

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Varsur,

175 or 176 FS doesn't matter.

see this timeline sheet,

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thank
RakeshPatel



varsur said:


> Rakesh I guess you are 176 FS Applicant. What I think is first 175 Independent Applicant gets CO and then we 176 Applicant gets CO Assigned. Because all June applicant who got CO Assigned are 175 and none are 176. I am 17th May 2011 Applicant but no CO Assigned yet.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Guys,

Questions to you all guys
*Should we june applicants go for Medical and PCC ?*

I see in Timeline sheet that most of May applicant got CO, and others seems inactive.
May be there are more applicant in may month other then sheet. 

But seeing DIAC speed According to me , June Applicant should go for Medical & PCC.
I am planning to do it in next week , to save my visa process time.

Whom so ever has already done(June applicant only) , please let us know.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## tanhum

RakeshPatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Questions to you all guys
> *Should we june applicants go for Medical and PCC ?*
> 
> I see in Timeline sheet that most of May applicant got CO, and others seems inactive.
> May be there are more applicant in may month other then sheet.
> 
> But seeing DIAC speed According to me , June Applicant should go for Medical & PCC.
> I am planning to do it in next week , to save my visa process time.
> 
> Whom so ever has already done(June applicant only) , please let us know.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel



even i am so confused abt it.. my agent asked me to hold on till Jan. Will be applying for PCC and medicals in first week of Jan.


----------



## Guest

KennethFoo said:


> Hi Lep,
> 
> The announcement is in one of the link in Speeches and Presentations - About the Department can't remember the exact date of the announcement.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks M8. I'll see if I can find anything...


----------



## sanands2007

RakeshPatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Questions to you all guys
> *Should we june applicants go for Medical and PCC ?*
> 
> I see in Timeline sheet that most of May applicant got CO, and others seems inactive.
> May be there are more applicant in may month other then sheet.
> 
> But seeing DIAC speed According to me , June Applicant should go for Medical & PCC.
> I am planning to do it in next week , to save my visa process time.
> 
> Whom so ever has already done(June applicant only) , please let us know.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Rakesh,

i would recommend you get your medical done , medical will take 1 week to 3 weeks to deliver your report to DIAC , and in melb they give appointment only 15 days further date or even latter , your medical is valid for 1 year so you need not worry about its expiry , also PCC . better you complete all this , you would get pre grant letter directly instead of CO asking more details .

my friend who applied in march uploaded all the docs before CO was assigned & he got his pre grant letter directly .

I have applied June ,completed medical and PCC.
Regards
San


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Tanhum & Sanand

Thanks for reply.

if something went wrong in medical then it takes 1-2 months.
I like direct grant ..instead of checking status online every 2 hours for 30 days  

Tanhum you are about to get CO as you applied 6-6-2011 ..I don't think you should wait.

Best luck guys.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



sanands2007 said:


> Rakesh,
> 
> i would recommend you get your medical done , medical will take 1 week to 3 weeks to deliver your report to DIAC , and in melb they give appointment only 15 days further date or even latter , your medical is valid for 1 year so you need not worry about its expiry , also PCC . better you complete all this , you would get pre grant letter directly instead of CO asking more details .
> 
> my friend who applied in march uploaded all the docs before CO was assigned & he got his pre grant letter directly .
> 
> I have applied June ,completed medical and PCC.
> Regards
> San


----------



## Maz25

Bunyip02 said:


> Well done Maz.... So happy for you  tis the best feeling ever isn't it ))) congratulations.


Thanks, it feels absolutely awesome. I thought that the wait to be assigned a CO would be bad but it was nothing compared to the wait for a decision to be made by the CO. Now that it's all over, I can finally start breathing again and plan my life. 

I did feel slightly bad when I got my pre-grant though as my cousin has been waiting for 3 years and her application is unfortunately sitting in Priority 5. She was really happy for me though so the guilt did not last very long.

I spoke to my boss this morning and despite having accrued very few days, they company has agreed to give me a week paid leave in January on the condition that I do not apply for any more time off work before Easter. Works for me cause I'll be enjoying a nice holiday in KL in between getting my visa stamp.

Think I will frame my pre-grant letter.


----------



## sharemyhead

I'm a 30-05-2011 applicant anxiously waiting for the CO allocation.
My PCC is taking a long time thanks to the super duper efficient RPO, Ghaziabad...
Even if I get a CO allocation, my biggest hurdle is to get my PCC certificate..

Enuf of cribbing on my part.. 
Congrats to the people who've got grants and CO allocations...

The wait is on...

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## sharemyhead

I'm a 30-05-2011 applicant anxiously waiting for the CO allocation.
My PCC is taking a long time thanks to the super duper efficient RPO, Ghaziabad...
Even if I get a CO allocation, my biggest hurdle is to get my PCC certificate..

Enuf of cribbing on my part.. 
Congrats to the people who've got grants and CO allocations...

The wait is on...

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## Diana1375

I am still Waiting for a CO. Tried to do my medical but the medical centre administrator gave the reason that Australian High Com does not allow those without CO to do the medicals. Is there such a thing???

Congrats t0 all who have CO and grants!:clap2:

Lodgement date : 17/5/2011


----------



## imrancrest

Hi , 

I am really happy to see speedy processing of applications . I have applied for 475 (relative sponsorship) on Oct 2011 . Expecting to get CO by March or April .

I have a glitch that DIAC is aiming to complete for all June and pre-June applicants by Xmas . 

Then starting from Jan 2012 , DIAC will take applications based on new rules starting from July 2011 . I feel processing will be more faster from there on.

Good luck . Keep Posting your updates.


----------



## WeekrisH

RakeshPatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Questions to you all guys
> *Should we june applicants go for Medical and PCC ?*
> 
> I see in Timeline sheet that most of May applicant got CO, and others seems inactive.
> May be there are more applicant in may month other then sheet.
> 
> But seeing DIAC speed According to me , June Applicant should go for Medical & PCC.
> I am planning to do it in next week , to save my visa process time.
> 
> Whom so ever has already done(June applicant only) , please let us know.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


I am a June applicant and have already done my Meds and India PCC. I have submitted the request for FBI checks and expect to receive it in a month ( FBI checks are currently taking 8 weeks to process). My timelines are in my signature below. I would definitely advise to Frontload to Meds and PCC if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Bunyip02

Maz25 said:


> Thanks, it feels absolutely awesome. I thought that the wait to be assigned a CO would be bad but it was nothing compared to the wait for a decision to be made by the CO. Now that it's all over, I can finally start breathing again and plan my life.
> 
> I did feel slightly bad when I got my pre-grant though as my cousin has been waiting for 3 years and her application is unfortunately sitting in Priority 5. She was really happy for me though so the guilt did not last very long.
> 
> I spoke to my boss this morning and despite having accrued very few days, they company has agreed to give me a week paid leave in January on the condition that I do not apply for any more time off work before Easter. Works for me cause I'll be enjoying a nice holiday in KL in between getting my visa stamp.
> 
> Think I will frame my pre-grant letter.


I know, waiting for grant is a killer, I still am on cloud nine about my visa and especially that once you have it, you can finally move forward in life instead of limbo. 

My house went up for sale today!! So I really hope finding a buyer won't take too long but you never know.

Best wishes x


----------



## zullin

We use agent and by paper, so we cannot track it online. The lame excuse on why they suggested paper was because "technology can fail" if we send stuff online. 

I have sent 2 emails to my agent to raise PLE and they did not even have a courtesy to respond if that is being done. All they did was to quote whatever information that is on DIAC website.

I will try to call DIAC in a couple of days.



abulbees said:


> Did you contact DIAC?? I am sorry for this but you may have been already contacted without you knowing!
> 
> Since you cannot do anything till Monday, wait for the new timeline from DIAC and contact them with that piece of information. "if you don't get it by Monday"


----------



## sanands2007

Any new June applicant 

Regards
San


----------



## pratap

*Got pre-grant letter : 175 visa*

Hi All,

As an update, i got my pre-grant letter on yesterday only. 

Timeline once again:

Applied on : 02-06-2011
CO & Grant : 05-12-2011

All documents are front loaded.

Best of luck to all of you.

Regards,
Pratap


----------



## deeptss

pratap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As an update, i got my pre-grant letter on yesterday only.
> 
> Timeline once again:
> 
> Applied on : 02-06-2011
> CO & Grant : 05-12-2011
> 
> All documents are front loaded.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratap


Congrats prathap


----------



## sanands2007

pratap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As an update, i got my pre-grant letter on yesterday only.
> 
> Timeline once again:
> 
> Applied on : 02-06-2011
> CO & Grant : 05-12-2011
> 
> All documents are front loaded.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratap


Great , congrates mate  

Regards
San


----------



## frajiv

Hey , 
A quick question my agent keeps asking me to wait , saying that meds need to be taken only after the CO tells me where to take them. I am a June 6th applicant. I would like to know if there is a list of centers available at any link. I am in chennai, so if you guys could point me out to the center which does the quickest processing, I would be very helpful.

About PCC, does anyone know how long it takes to get one in chennai ?

Thanks,
Frajiv


----------



## deeptss

frajiv said:


> Hey ,
> A quick question my agent keeps asking me to wait , saying that meds need to be taken only after the CO tells me where to take them. I am a June 6th applicant. I would like to know if there is a list of centers available at any link. I am in chennai, so if you guys could point me out to the center which does the quickest processing, I would be very helpful.
> 
> About PCC, does anyone know how long it takes to get one in chennai ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Frajiv



I think Osler diagnostics is a good clinic to go for medicals .. 

PCC will take 1 day in chennai .. ..


----------



## MaddyOZ

Hello All,

Good day! I am happy to inform you all that I have got my 176 PR visa granted today !!! :first: lane:

Its been a great pleasure to interact with the expat members through this forum and every information shared in here is so much useful at various stages of the PR Application process. Many Thanks 

Wishing you all 'Good Luck' and All the best for the applications awaiting CO allocation / Visa Grant :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cheers!!!


----------



## WeekrisH

frajiv said:



> Hey ,
> A quick question my agent keeps asking me to wait , saying that meds need to be taken only after the CO tells me where to take them. I am a June 6th applicant. I would like to know if there is a list of centers available at any link. I am in chennai, so if you guys could point me out to the center which does the quickest processing, I would be very helpful.
> 
> About PCC, does anyone know how long it takes to get one in chennai ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Frajiv


List of Panel doctors in Chennai here
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/i/india/panel-doctors.htm#d


----------



## varsur

Do you get email when case office is assigned or you have to keep checking the website to track progress of the application every time?


----------



## KennethFoo

Just wondering when next batching will happen??? Tired for checking the status very 15mins....


----------



## MaddyOZ

varsur said:


> Do you get email when case office is assigned or you have to keep checking the website to track progress of the application every time?


CO Assignment indication - application status page will have 'Application being processed further'.

If any further documents are required then you will get an email from the CO.

Cheers.


----------



## imrancrest

frajiv said:


> Hey ,
> A quick question my agent keeps asking me to wait , saying that meds need to be taken only after the CO tells me where to take them. I am a June 6th applicant. I would like to know if there is a list of centers available at any link. I am in chennai, so if you guys could point me out to the center which does the quickest processing, I would be very helpful.
> 
> About PCC, does anyone know how long it takes to get one in chennai ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Frajiv


I am not sure about medicals . But for PCC , new passport office is fast and you will get PCC on same day provided you are in current address as per your passport .


----------



## shrikant

Hi all,
I am new to this forum. I had applied for GSM 175 on 21/06/2011. Please add me in your database.

Name: Shrikant Tawani
Date of Visa application: 21/06/2011
Nationality: Indian
High/Low Risk: High Risk
Trade/profession: Electronics Engineers (Assessment done by Engineers Australia)
Visa type: GSM 175 Independent
Onshore/offshore: 
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
Post-14th July Category:
Medicals submitted: 21/11/2011
Police check submitted:Not Yet
Date CO assigned: Waiting
Date of employment verification (If applicable): 
Date visa granted:


----------



## frajiv

imrancrest said:


> I am not sure about medicals . But for PCC , new passport office is fast and you will get PCC on same day provided you are in current address as per your passport .


Hi, Here is my situation. I have moved from the address in my passport and am here at my current address for the last 3 years. I am guessing this would take time then to verify. ? Besides, the address in my passport, is the place I was staying for rent at. Both addresses are in the same City. Would there be a delay ? 

Thanks,
Frajiv
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Applied - 6th June 2011 | Everything Else: Still Waiting


----------



## buzzvishwanath

frajiv said:


> Hi, Here is my situation. I have moved from the address in my passport and am here at my current address for the last 3 years. I am guessing this would take time then to verify. ? Besides, the address in my passport, is the place I was staying for rent at. Both addresses are in the same City. Would there be a delay ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Frajiv
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Applied - 6th June 2011 | Everything Else: Still Waiting


Hello


The address being different doesn't matter provided you were verified previously . Here in bangalore where i applied for my PCC , i got it in a day. My Passport has a goan address and it was also a rented accommodation. Moreover its only a myth that PCC takes long , at-least i think so . Dont be worried about that . i can happen in a day lane:.

Cheers


----------



## imrancrest

frajiv said:


> Hi, Here is my situation. I have moved from the address in my passport and am here at my current address for the last 3 years. I am guessing this would take time then to verify. ? Besides, the address in my passport, is the place I was staying for rent at. Both addresses are in the same City. Would there be a delay ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Frajiv
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Applied - 6th June 2011 | Everything Else: Still Waiting


If there is a change in address and you notify them , it will take atleast a month to do police check once again . If you dont notify them , they wont come for police check provided police check is done before at time of issuing the passport. Its up to you to decide .


----------



## frajiv

imrancrest said:


> If there is a change in address and you notify them , it will take atleast a month to do police check once again . If you dont notify them , they wont come for police check provided police check is done before at time of issuing the passport. Its up to you to decide .


Hi, But If I do not notify them, then wont the data on the PCC be from my old address. won't this be different from the address I had filled in the visa app.

Thanks,
Frajiv


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Another June applicant got CO*
from other blog -

Name:jimithechew
Date of Visa application:10/06/2011
Nationality:British
High/Low Risk:LR
Trade/profession:Joiner
Visa type:FS 176
Onshore/offshore:Off
Post-14th July Category:4
Date CO assigned: 12/5/2011

Got our CO today!!! Team 2,

Need to supply. Meds Police checks Form 80 (Rubbish!!!)
and proof my sister can fund us if ineeds be.

Best luck guys

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## RakeshPatel

*3rd guy from June got CO.*

Name: Draecos
Date of Visa application: 07/06/11
Nationality: British
High/Low Risk: LR
Trade/profession: IT Consultant
Visa type: 175
Onshore/offshore: Offshoure
Date CO assigned: 12/6/2011
Need to supply. Meds Police checks Form 80 

Come on DIAC....keep it up.....now go for HR country 

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## Chaths

Hi All,

I have requested for my FBI check and the fedex tracking shows as delivered. Does anyone of you know whether FBI sends a mail with a tracking number once they start processing.

Thanks


----------



## WeekrisH

Chaths said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have requested for my FBI check and the fedex tracking shows as delivered. Does anyone of you know whether FBI sends a mail with a tracking number once they start processing.
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately no. If you have provided your credit card info for the FBI fee then the day your credit card is charged is when your processing starts. The only other way to know status is to call (304) 625-5590. I've applied a month ago and my credit card has still not been charged. The current processing guideline is 8-10 weeks plus time in mail. Good luck.


----------



## manuknair

It's been a while I have been a member and a silent observer seeing all the updates. I really appreciate members here who keep updating the rest of the group and provide guidance as well. This forum is superb. 

I am also a June applicant and hoping in getting some good news regarding CO being assigned. 


________________________________________________________________


Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | PCC - In progress | Meds: Not yet | CO: :ranger:


----------



## Chaths

WeekrisH said:


> Unfortunately no. If you have provided your credit card info for the FBI fee then the day your credit card is charged is when your processing starts. The only other way to know status is to call (304) 625-5590. I've applied a month ago and my credit card has still not been charged. The current processing guideline is 8-10 weeks plus time in mail. Good luck.


Thanks. I paid by cashiers check; so would be unable to check. Will wait 5-6 weeks and call.


----------



## buzzvishwanath

frajiv said:


> Hi, But If I do not notify them, then wont the data on the PCC be from my old address. won't this be different from the address I had filled in the visa app.
> 
> Thanks,
> Frajiv


Hello

There is nothing called as notifying the change of address, You provide your passport , New Address if different . Thats it

The PCC will be issue on the address mentioned on the Passport , That doesn't matter as along the PCC is done.

To get a PCC on the new address you need to change the address on the Passport.

Cheers


----------



## imrancrest

frajiv said:


> Hi, But If I do not notify them, then wont the data on the PCC be from my old address. won't this be different from the address I had filled in the visa app.
> 
> Thanks,
> Frajiv


You need to figure it out . In my case , I first took PCC , then i shifted my house and then applied my visa . So address in visa app is different . PCC is taken for last one year you have stayed at . FYI , PCC does not have any address mentioned .


----------



## imrancrest

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> There is nothing called as notifying the change of address, You provide your passport , New Address if different . Thats it
> 
> The PCC will be issue on the address mentioned on the Passport , That doesn't matter as along the PCC is done.
> 
> To get a PCC on the new address you need to change the address on the Passport.
> 
> Cheers


Is it that address on passport is changed if PCC to be done for new address?


----------



## buzzvishwanath

Hello

Nope , Thats not a requirement . I just mentioned that in-case you want a PCC from the new location , BTW as someone rightly stated address is not mentioned on the PCC , only the location of the place the Passport was issue is mentioned.

The PCC is issued immediately even if the current address if different from the one in the passport, if they have records of your previous PVR(Police Verification Report) . If they dont have it then , you will have to wait till the PVR happens which will happen on the new address.

I hope i am not confusing anyone.

Cheers


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Manuk Nair,

Welcome to this thead.

Please update your details in following timeline sheet.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thanks
RakeshPatel



manuknair said:


> It's been a while I have been a member and a silent observer seeing all the updates. I really appreciate members here who keep updating the rest of the group and provide guidance as well. This forum is superb.
> 
> I am also a June applicant and hoping in getting some good news regarding CO being assigned.
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | PCC - In progress | Meds: Not yet | CO: :ranger:


----------



## imrancrest

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> Nope , Thats not a requirement . I just mentioned that in-case you want a PCC from the new location , BTW as someone rightly stated address is not mentioned on the PCC , only the location of the place the Passport was issue is mentioned.
> 
> The PCC is issued immediately even if the current address if different from the one in the passport, if they have records of your previous PVR(Police Verification Report) . If they dont have it then , you will have to wait till the PVR happens which will happen on the new address.
> 
> I hope i am not confusing anyone.
> 
> Cheers


Oh cool . I was worried if my CO sees address different in application and passport . Thanks .


----------



## abulbees

Hello everybody, I just wanted to update you people that I have been assigned a CO today 06/12/2011 :humble: and received a call from my agent  I dont know yet what did they ask for but surely I will be sending these things immediately ray2:

Status
Username:	Abulbees
Originally from:	Iraq
Current location:	UAE
Occupation:	ICT Business Analyst
Visa Type :	175
Application Sent:	3/5/2011
Date CO assigned:	6/12/2011
Date Visa approved:	Not Yet
Meds Front loaded:	No
PCC Front loaded:	No
Online/Paper:	Online
Are you using an agent:	Yes


----------



## frajiv

hi everyone, 
It gives me great pleasure to say that I have been allocated to a CO today. I just received the call from my agent. I will now have to hurry up with my medicals and the PCC. Any idea how Team2 is ?

My timelines so far are given below.
*IELTS taken (Overall 8.5)* : 07-Sep-2010
*ACS Docs Sent (paper based) * : 05-Feb-2011
*ACS Docs Received at ACS* : 11-Feb-2011
*ACS Acknowledgement (In Process)* : 14-Feb-2011	
*ACS (With Assessor)* : 06-May-2011
*ACS (With Reg. Post No.)	* : 09-May-2011	
*ACS Case Finalized	* : 15-May-2011
*ACS Approved Letter (261312)* : 19-May-2011
*Visa Docs Sent (paper based 175)	*: 31-May-2011
*Visa Application date* : 06-Jun-2011
*Visa Acknowledgement * : 06-Jul-2011
*Visa CO Assigned (Team 2)	* : 06-Dec-2011

Thanks, Frajiv


----------



## sanands2007

abulbees said:


> Hello everybody, I just wanted to update you people that I have been assigned a CO today 06/12/2011 :humble: and received a call from my agent  I dont know yet what did they ask for but surely I will be sending these things immediately ray2:
> 
> Status
> Username:	Abulbees
> Originally from:	Iraq
> Current location:	UAE
> Occupation:	ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Type :	175
> Application Sent:	3/5/2011
> Date CO assigned:	6/12/2011
> Date Visa approved:	Not Yet
> Meds Front loaded:	No
> PCC Front loaded:	No
> Online/Paper:	Online
> Are you using an agent:	Yes



Congrates :clap2::clap2:

thanks for sharing the details  

Regards
San


----------



## sanands2007

frajiv said:


> hi everyone,
> It gives me great pleasure to say that I have been allocated to a CO today. I just received the call from my agent. I will now have to hurry up with my medicals and the PCC. Any idea how Team2 is ?
> 
> My timelines so far are given below.
> *IELTS taken (Overall 8.5)* : 07-Sep-2010
> *ACS Docs Sent (paper based) * : 05-Feb-2011
> *ACS Docs Received at ACS* : 11-Feb-2011
> *ACS Acknowledgement (In Process)* : 14-Feb-2011
> *ACS (With Assessor)* : 06-May-2011
> *ACS (With Reg. Post No.)	* : 09-May-2011
> *ACS Case Finalized	* : 15-May-2011
> *ACS Approved Letter (261312)* : 19-May-2011
> *Visa Docs Sent (paper based 175)	*: 31-May-2011
> *Visa Application date* : 06-Jun-2011
> *Visa Acknowledgement * : 06-Jul-2011
> *Visa CO Assigned (Team 2)	* : 06-Dec-2011
> 
> Thanks, Frajiv


Congrates Frajiv , great to hear this news .
All the best .

Regards
San


----------



## imrancrest

frajiv said:


> hi everyone,
> It gives me great pleasure to say that I have been allocated to a CO today. I just received the call from my agent. I will now have to hurry up with my medicals and the PCC. Any idea how Team2 is ?
> 
> My timelines so far are given below.
> *IELTS taken (Overall 8.5)* : 07-Sep-2010
> *ACS Docs Sent (paper based) * : 05-Feb-2011
> *ACS Docs Received at ACS* : 11-Feb-2011
> *ACS Acknowledgement (In Process)* : 14-Feb-2011
> *ACS (With Assessor)* : 06-May-2011
> *ACS (With Reg. Post No.)	* : 09-May-2011
> *ACS Case Finalized	* : 15-May-2011
> *ACS Approved Letter (261312)* : 19-May-2011
> *Visa Docs Sent (paper based 175)	*: 31-May-2011
> *Visa Application date* : 06-Jun-2011
> *Visa Acknowledgement * : 06-Jul-2011
> *Visa CO Assigned (Team 2)	* : 06-Dec-2011
> 
> Thanks, Frajiv


congrats . for PCC , dont go through any agent . Just directly go to new passport office at saligramam .


----------



## hongkiat

June 5th applicant here- no co yet.. .


----------



## buzzvishwanath

hongkiat said:


> June 5th applicant here- no co yet.. .


Hey 

I see DIAC is still picking up June applicants , You will picked anytime soon.

Cheers


----------



## gunpuwder

hi all,

i would like to know one info.

i have applied for the 176 back in may,2011 and got my CO at 14th Nov, 2011. 

By this time, i might need to apply for a student visa for my PhD in the next january. So is it possible to apply for a student visa in the mean time of the outcome of 176 visa application?

i will appreciate the answerer. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## gunpuwder

sorry double post.


----------



## MaddyOZ

gunpuwder said:


> hi all,
> 
> i would like to know one info.
> 
> i have applied for the 176 back in may,2011 and got my CO at 14th Nov, 2011.
> 
> By this time, i might need to apply for a student visa for my PhD in the next january. So is it possible to apply for a student visa in the mean time of the outcome of 176 visa application?
> 
> i will appreciate the answerer.
> 
> thanks in advance.


You should be able to apply, if your 176 application is now just stuck for external checks (Bangladesh - HR country) and You have a valid reason of moving to OZ as a student to study.

Best way to ascertain the possibility for this, is to call DIAC and get this clarified. 

+61 1300 364 613

Hours of operation : 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)

Good Luck.


----------



## gunpuwder

MaddyOZ said:


> You should be able to apply, if your 176 application is now just stuck for external checks (Bangladesh - HR country) and You have a valid reason of moving to OZ as a student to study.
> 
> Best way to ascertain the possibility for this, is to call DIAC and get this clarified.
> 
> +61 1300 364 613
> 
> Hours of operation : 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)
> 
> Good Luck.


i think i can even ask from my Lawyer as well...


----------



## imrancrest

gunpuwder said:


> hi all,
> 
> i would like to know one info.
> 
> i have applied for the 176 back in may,2011 and got my CO at 14th Nov, 2011.
> 
> By this time, i might need to apply for a student visa for my PhD in the next january. So is it possible to apply for a student visa in the mean time of the outcome of 176 visa application?
> 
> i will appreciate the answerer.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Hi , Im in same position as yours . But I decided to defer to July fall . 

* you can study and work by holding a PR and fees is lesser as you will be applying as domestic student . 
* you can hold only one substantive visa(any visa except bridging visa) at any point of time . So If you get your student visa and then PR , student visa will cease and PR will be in effect and vice versa . 

You will need to figure it out according to timelines .


----------



## gunpuwder

imrancrest said:


> Hi , Im in same position as yours . But I decided to defer to July fall .
> 
> * you can study and work by holding a PR and fees is lesser as you will be applying as domestic student .
> * you can hold only one substantive visa(any visa except bridging visa) at any point of time . So If you get your student visa and then PR , student visa will cease and PR will be in effect and vice versa .
> 
> You will need to figure it out according to timelines .



thanks for the reply. I notified this info to my lawyer and hopefully by tomorrow morning i will get the answers.

fee is not my concern right now as i will go only if i get the scholarship. so lets see what is in my luck. What i am concern about is am i eligible to apply or not?

anyway can you tel me how long is the holiday time frame for Christmas and new year in Australia?

cheers


----------



## rdatone

my online application now says 11/6/2011 being processed futher does this mean i have a c/o ?


----------



## Australia_Mania

rdatone said:


> my online application now says 11/6/2011 being processed futher does this mean i have a c/o ?


I suppose you're likely to have a CO, buddy. Could you please share your timeline with us?


----------



## sanands2007

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: common June applicants share your status 

Regards
San


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: common June applicants share your status
> 
> Regards
> San


June 28th applicant .. 

same status 

no Change 

:nerd::Cry::crutch::crazy::mmph::rant:


----------



## Khyloz

Hi,

I'm a June 24, 2011 applicant here. We're planning to take our medicals here in Philippines but when I call the Medical clinic here. One of the representative who answered my call told me that they will not let us go for medical if we don't have the letter from the case officer informing us to do the medicals. Is this the new policy today for medicals? In our side, we will just wait for the c.o....sigh!


Thanks and God Bless


----------



## sanands2007

Khyloz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a June 24, 2011 applicant here. We're planning to take our medicals here in Philippines but when I call the Medical clinic here. One of the representative who answered my call told me that they will not let us go for medical if we don't have the letter from the case officer informing us to do the medicals. Is this the new policy today for medicals? In our side, we will just wait for the c.o....sigh!
> 
> 
> Thanks and God Bless


Hi Khyloz , 

There is no such Policy , in Aus medicals can be taken any time after you lodge the application , we would be informed that the medicals would be on own risk as it would expire after one year & If in case CO/Visa is not assigned within one year you have to take medicals again , might be the Visa medical unit you contacted has made this process to help the applicants . 

Regards
San


----------



## KennethFoo

I'm June 23rd applicant, wanted to do my Malaysian police clearance but can;t do it until the Dec 27 as i'm going back for holiday soon. Not worth to spend extra money to do it in Australia.

Arrg...


----------



## hongkiat

KennethFoo said:


> I'm June 23rd applicant, wanted to do my Malaysian police clearance but can;t do it until the Dec 27 as i'm going back for holiday soon. Not worth to spend extra money to do it in Australia.
> 
> Arrg...


Kenneth, good luck with your application!


----------



## hongkiat

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey
> 
> I see DIAC is still picking up June applicants , You will picked anytime soon.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks thanks. Hows your application going on?


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi all,

Does anyone has any idea with the circumstance where i did my malaysian police check on Oct 2010 and valid until Oct 2011 (1 year validity period). and i wasn't in Malaysia few days after i did the police check (came to Australia few days after i did the police check in Malaysia). Since i wasn't in Malaysia and can't commit crime do you think the co will let it go?

You might think this is a silly question perhaps!!!


----------



## han solo

Maz25 said:


> Think I will frame my pre-grant letter.


i think that was cute and funny. :high5: congratulations!

and to some of the regulars here: 

@ pratap, MaddyOZ, abulbees, frajiv, pls accept my best wishes to your new journey at down under. here's hoping you can still find time to assist who are still in the process. congratulations! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

KennethFoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone has any idea with the circumstance where i did my malaysian police check on Oct 2010 and valid until Oct 2011 (1 year validity period). and i wasn't in Malaysia few days after i did the police check (came to Australia few days after i did the police check in Malaysia). Since i wasn't in Malaysia and can't commit crime do you think the co will let it go?
> 
> You might think this is a silly question perhaps!!!


Hi Kenneth , 

Police check need to be done only if you stay in that perticular country , if you are out of that country , you need not get PCC .. i think in your case CO must agree without any concerns .

All the best .

Regards
San


----------



## KennethFoo

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Kenneth ,
> 
> Police check need to be done only if you stay in that perticular country , if you are out of that country , you need not get PCC .. i think in your case CO must agree without any concerns .
> 
> All the best .
> 
> Regards
> San


Many thanks San, i really hope this will be the case.

Good luck on your application.


----------



## MaddyOZ

han solo said:


> i think that was cute and funny. :high5: congratulations!
> 
> and to some of the regulars here:
> 
> @ pratap, MaddyOZ, abulbees, frajiv, pls accept my best wishes to your new journey at down under. here's hoping you can still find time to assist who are still in the process. congratulations! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Thank You very much  Wishing you all a speedy grant .....

Cheers....


----------



## han solo

Khyloz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a June 24, 2011 applicant here. We're planning to take our medicals here in Philippines but when I call the Medical clinic here. One of the representative who answered my call told me that they will not let us go for medical *if we don't have the letter from the case officer informing us to do the medicals*. Is this the new policy today for medicals? In our side, we will just wait for the c.o....sigh!
> 
> 
> Thanks and God Bless


is that clinic the one based in cebu? i was wondering if st. luke's, bocobo also requires an applicant to have the same. hope not. together with my dependant, we're planning to have our meds by next week. i think the date is pretty safe as i am a june applicant too. 



edit: i just gave the SLEC, bocobo a call. no need for the letter from the CO and an appt. walk-in and the TRN will do. yes!  

you might have plans of flying to manila to do your meds, though additional expenses for your family. ugh!


----------



## KennethFoo

Still 2 more weeks to go before Christmas holiday, i believe most June applicants will have their co before Christmas provided IMMI is keeping up their pace....


----------



## Khyloz

han solo said:


> is that clinic the one based in cebu? i was wondering if st. luke's, bocobo also requires an applicant to have the same. hope not. together with my dependant, we're planning to have our meds by next week. i think the date is pretty safe as i am a june applicant too.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i just gave the SLEC, bocobo a call. no need for the letter from the CO and an appt. walk-in and the TRN will do. yes!
> 
> you might have plans of flying to manila to do your meds, though additional expenses for your family. ugh!


Yes. It's in Cebu. Maybe, we will just wait for our c.o.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

*Got the Grant*

I called DIAC this morning - GOOD NEWS - Lady said for me and my family 176 (Skilled - family sponsored) permenant resident visa granted yesterday. Agent got the email and notification today.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

*Got the Grant*

I called DIAC this morning - GOOD NEWS - Lady said for me and my family 176 (Skilled - family sponsored) permenant resident visa granted yesterday. Agent got the email and notification today. Good luck everyone..


----------



## deeptss

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> I called DIAC this morning - GOOD NEWS - Lady said for me and my family 176 (Skilled - family sponsored) permenant resident visa granted yesterday. Agent got the email and notification today.


Congrats ..  will you please share your time lines ??


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

deeptss said:


> Congrats ..  will you please share your time lines ??


Paper based DIAC Application:: June 25, 2009 
CO Allocated:: March 21 2011 
PCC & Medicals Requested:: July 19, 2011
Medicals Completed and delivered Australia:: August 10, 2011.
India PCC Submitted:: August 2011
USA Poice checks submitted:: September 17, 2011

Visa Grant Dec 06, 2011

Just before Christmas and New Year - WHAT A RELIEF.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.


----------



## sanands2007

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Paper based DIAC Application:: June 25, 2009
> CO Allocated:: March 21 2011
> PCC & Medicals Requested:: July 19, 2011
> Medicals Completed and delivered Australia:: August 10, 2011.
> India PCC Submitted:: August 2011
> USA Poice checks submitted:: September 17, 2011
> 
> Visa Grant Dec 06, 2011
> 
> Just before Christmas and New Year - WHAT A RELIEF.
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.


congrates 

Regards 
san


----------



## gunpuwder

rdatone said:


> my online application now says 11/6/2011 being processed futher does this mean i have a c/o ?



in my case it appeared like so. 

I guess u will get an email from your CO any moment. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Smilius

rdatone said:


> my online application now says 11/6/2011 being processed futher does this mean i have a c/o ?


In my case it does not (i have the same for almost a month), reply on my PLE about CO was "your case was not allocated to CO" or smth like that


----------



## RakeshPatel

Good afternoon guys,

*Any April, May applicants are still waiting for CO ?*

Total 40 June applicant are now in sheet, almost double to previous months.
it's obvious that rules were changing on 1st July 2012 , so maximum no of people have filed in June month.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## gunpuwder

gunpuwder said:


> thanks for the reply. I notified this info to my lawyer and hopefully by tomorrow morning i will get the answers.
> 
> fee is not my concern right now as i will go only if i get the scholarship. so lets see what is in my luck. What i am concern about is am i eligible to apply or not?
> 
> anyway can you tel me how long is the holiday time frame for Christmas and new year in Australia?
> 
> cheers



MY lawyer replied today.

he said, yes i can apply for the student visa while waiting for the 176 visa application outcome. But if the scholarship is AusAid then there will be a problem.

so lets see what is in my luck...


----------



## Smilius

RakeshPatel said:


> Good afternoon guys,
> 
> *Any April, May applicants are still waiting for CO ?*


yes, at least I'm waiting for CO, (beg of May)


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu

sanands2007 said:


> congrates
> 
> Regards
> san


Thanks @ everyone!

Now DO WE need a visa label? Since we are outside India - could we do it outside India OR @ New Delhi when we go there?


----------



## oliman

*Got Co!*

Got CO few minutes ago! 











Didn't received any email. Form 80 and 1221 already front-loaded maybe that is why?!


----------



## aimz

June 17 applicant here, just checked my status, still no CO...


----------



## sanands2007

oliman said:


> Got CO few minutes ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't received any email. Form 80 and 1221 already front-loaded maybe that is why?!



hi , 

ou may get your grant letter directly , 

congrates :clap2: & all the best . 

Regards
San


----------



## buzzvishwanath

Hello All

Do we know how long it will take for Elbit Diagnostic in Bangalore India to provide or Upload medical details to DIAC so that applications can be processed further.

Cheers


----------



## sanands2007

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello All
> 
> Do we know how long it will take for Elbit Diagnostic in Bangalore India to provide or Upload medical details to DIAC so that applications can be processed further.
> 
> Cheers



hi , 

It takes 2 to 5 Weeks for medical to be recived by DAIC to recive the medicals from bangalore .

Regards
San.


----------



## buzzvishwanath

sanands2007 said:


> hi ,
> 
> It takes 2 to 5 Weeks for medical to be recived by DAIC to recive the medicals from bangalore .
> 
> Regards
> San.


Hello

That would be in-case of a paper application correct . i thought online applications will happen faster.

Cheers


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Oliman,

Love to share this kind of message.

Sheet updated , Total 7 CO in June.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



oliman said:


> Got CO few minutes ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't received any email. Form 80 and 1221 already front-loaded maybe that is why?!


----------



## varsur

RakeshPatel said:


> Good afternoon guys,
> 
> *Any April, May applicants are still waiting for CO ?*
> 
> Total 40 June applicant are now in sheet, almost double to previous months.
> it's obvious that rules were changing on 1st July 2012 , so maximum no of people have filed in June month.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Rakesh

I am still waiting for CO, I am 17th June applicant for 176 FS.


----------



## zullin

Hi! Everyone,

Just would like to share a very good news that we know have CO from Team 6. We just need to do our meds and police clearance. Since my husband is the main applicant, I need to prove my English proficiency.

I am so HAPPY!!!!... It has been a bad day at the office and this news makes it all better.


----------



## sanands2007

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> That would be in-case of a paper application correct . i thought online applications will happen faster.
> 
> Cheers


Hi , 

Medicals has nothing to do with online or paper application ,

its just time Medical unit take to complete the process & send to DAIC .

Regards
San


----------



## buzzvishwanath

sanands2007 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Medicals has nothing to do with online or paper application ,
> 
> its just time Medical unit take to complete the process & send to DAIC .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hello

I checked with fortis and they do not have any option for online applications, Where as Elbit told me they deal with both, Fortis guys charge extra for courier the Elbit guys will only send the film through courier and the rest will be uploaded by them directly . 

Is there anyone from Bangalore who can confirm what i just said ?

Cheers


----------



## tanhum

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> I checked with fortis and they do not have any option for online applications, Where as Elbit told me they deal with both, Fortis guys charge extra for courier the Elbit guys will only send the film through courier and the rest will be uploaded by them directly .
> 
> Is there anyone from Bangalore who can confirm what i just said ?
> 
> Cheers


Who gave you this information? I called up both Elbit and Fortis today to check if they have e-health but both informed me that they dont and will be couriering the documents. Fortis is charging 1.5k per applicant for the tests and 2k for courier. Elbit person said she is not sure of the costs and asked me to call back later.
Are you sure that Elbit will upload the results online?


----------



## buzzvishwanath

tanhum said:


> Who gave you this information? I called up both Elbit and Fortis today to check if they have e-health but both informed me that they dont and will be couriering the documents. Fortis is charging 1.5k per applicant for the tests and 2k for courier. Elbit person said she is not sure of the costs and asked me to call back later.
> Are you sure that Elbit will upload the results online?


Hello

I called both of them and checked , but now i get a clear picture . No one does it online , i guess i was miss lead, you know how those phone attendants work here. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/hoc-visa-class-list.pdf

The reports go to Sydney and from there they are sent to Adelaide where the CO is processing our applications.



As for the price i can help you. Elbit is 3250. Thats what i paid this week though i was told 4k once and 3.5k the other time i called there . When i checked with fortis they said 2.5 are the charges and 2k for the courier. 

Since Elbit was convenient for me i went there, Fortis is Near IIMB . 

They will message the courier number so that we can track the package online.


Cheers


----------



## tanhum

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> I called both of them and checked , but now i get a clear picture . No one does it online , i guess i was miss lead, you know how those phone attendants work here.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/hoc-visa-class-list.pdf
> 
> The reports go to Sydney and from there they are sent to Adelaide where the CO is processing our applications.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the price i can help you. Elbit is 3250. Thats what i paid this week though i was told 4k once and 3.5k the other time i called there . When i checked with fortis they said 2.5 are the charges and 2k for the courier.
> 
> Since Elbit was convenient for me i went there, Fortis is Near IIMB .
> 
> They will message the courier number so that we can track the package online.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the information. Yea you are right its difficult to get accurate information by calling them up.. the phone attendents each say different things everytime you call up  Btw both Fortis and Elbit are fine for me.. i suppose i would go to Fortis though..


----------



## KennethFoo

zullin said:


> Hi! Everyone,
> 
> Just would like to share a very good news that we know have CO from Team 6. We just need to do our meds and police clearance. Since my husband is the main applicant, I need to prove my English proficiency.
> 
> I am so HAPPY!!!!... It has been a bad day at the office and this news makes it all better.


Hi Zulin,

Congrats, could you please share your timeline?

Hope you would get your grants asap.

Cheers


----------



## oliman

sanands2007 said:


> hi ,
> 
> ou may get your grant letter directly ,
> 
> congrates :clap2: & all the best .
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks, same wishes for you and others as well!


----------



## zullin

Application Date: 23 March 2011
Visa 176/Family Sponsored
Paper / Agent
CO Assigned: 7 December 2011 (Team 6)
PCC and Meds: We will do it this week.

All the best to those who are still waiting.



KennethFoo said:


> Hi Zulin,
> 
> Congrats, could you please share your timeline?
> 
> Hope you would get your grants asap.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## oliman

Can someone please tell me how much time does it take for the documents status to change to "Met" after CO allocation?


----------



## Auriko1976

Hi Guys,

I applied in 10 May 2011 (475 Family Sponsor). But I did not get CO yet. I am a bit scare.
I did not upload Form 80 before. Shall I upload now or shall I wait till Co ask me to do so?

Is there any other May applicants did not get CO yet ?
Kindly share please. As I saw a lot of June applicants got CO in this week, May applicants should have CO by then.

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## sanands2007

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied in 10 May 2011 (475 Family Sponsor). But I did not get CO yet. I am a bit scare.
> I did not upload Form 80 before. Shall I upload now or shall I wait till Co ask me to do so?
> 
> Is there any other May applicants did not get CO yet ?
> Kindly share please. As I saw a lot of June applicants got CO in this week, May applicants should have CO by then.
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


Auriko ,

Try calling DAIC & check the reason . 

Regards 
San


----------



## dreamaus

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> I called both of them and checked , but now i get a clear picture . No one does it online , i guess i was miss lead, you know how those phone attendants work here.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/hoc-visa-class-list.pdf
> 
> The reports go to Sydney and from there they are sent to Adelaide where the CO is processing our applications.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the price i can help you. Elbit is 3250. Thats what i paid this week though i was told 4k once and 3.5k the other time i called there . When i checked with fortis they said 2.5 are the charges and 2k for the courier.
> 
> Since Elbit was convenient for me i went there, Fortis is Near IIMB .
> 
> They will message the courier number so that we can track the package online.
> 
> 
> Cheers


hi buzzvishwanath, what if i would like to go for non-ehealth at some reputed hospitals? what tests i need to take and is it advisable to do courier on our own to them?

but the immi.gov website says with ehealth it will take less than 48 hours to access our medical records by diac officials?


----------



## Kurai

I'm a May 21 applicant without a CO


----------



## buzzvishwanath

dreamaus said:


> hi buzzvishwanath, what if i would like to go for non-ehealth at some reputed hospitals? what tests i need to take and is it advisable to do courier on our own to them?
> 
> but the immi.gov website says with ehealth it will take less than 48 hours to access our medical records by diac officials?


Hello

There is a specified list of Diagnostics centers where one should go for Medicals. They cannot be done at any other place . In Bangalore there are 2 such center's . These centers do not give the reports to us , they send them to the department directly. They can give you a copy though . But it is they who send it across. 
Even i was under the impression of e-health , but doesn't look like it happens like that here. 

Cheers


----------



## Auriko1976

Kurai said:


> I'm a May 21 applicant without a CO


Hi Kuri, 

Have you upload Form 80 before?? Or wait for CO ask you to do so. 
I hope we got CO by this week.. 😊😊😊


----------



## Kurai

I uploaded all forms. I called DIAC last night (UK time) and was told no CO yet. 

Thanks Auriko


----------



## raktim

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> There is a specified list of Diagnostics centers where one should go for Medicals. They cannot be done at any other place . In Bangalore there are 2 such center's . These centers do not give the reports to us , they send them to the department directly. They can give you a copy though . But it is they who send it across.
> Even i was under the impression of e-health , but doesn't look like it happens like that here.
> 
> Cheers


Guys,

You need to have a look at the thread created by MaddyOz. Should be able put your thoughts at ease.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-health-becoming-mandatory-19-countries.html


----------



## hk123

Any update on 176 batch review after CO allocation ? Seems like they are busy with 175 applications...


----------



## hk123

*Please fill my username in the timeline sheet*

please fill my username in the time line sheet. My record is at the last. Username is missing.... it should be hk123 ....


----------



## imrancrest

hk123 said:


> Any update on 176 batch review after CO allocation ? Seems like they are busy with 175 applications...


I see your timelines that , you have been allocated CO but you have not submitted your PCC and medicals . Is it like you have submitted and waiting for grant from CO?


----------



## aimz

Kurai said:


> I'm a May 21 applicant without a CO


First time to see a medical lab scientist in the forum, same here, no CO yet =(


----------



## hk123

imrancrest said:


> I see your timelines that , you have been allocated CO but you have not submitted your PCC and medicals . Is it like you have submitted and waiting for grant from CO?


When CO was allocated, Form 80 And Specific work exp details was requested. After I have submitted, I am waiting for my CO to ask for Med & PCC. But no response yet. waiting since August .....


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Hk123

Is external checks going on your file ?

if not then you should submit medical & PCC.
Hope co is not waiting for medical & PCC.




hk123 said:


> When CO was allocated, Form 80 And Specific work exp details was requested. After I have submitted, I am waiting for my CO to ask for Med & PCC. But no response yet. waiting since August .....


----------



## imrancrest

hk123 said:


> When CO was allocated, Form 80 And Specific work exp details was requested. After I have submitted, I am waiting for my CO to ask for Med & PCC. But no response yet. waiting since August .....


I have a glitch that your application is pending for external check . Otherwise , it should not take time . Contact your CO .


----------



## buzzvishwanath

raktim said:


> Guys,
> 
> You need to have a look at the thread created by MaddyOz. Should be able put your thoughts at ease.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-health-becoming-mandatory-19-countries.html



Hello


Indeed this has put my thoughts at easy .

India - Panel Doctors

Looks like Elbit and Fortis in Bangalore both are e-health centers. But whenever we call and ask them to confirm we get varied answers . 

I think i shall just wait and watch.

Cheers


----------



## Diana1375

I am a June 17 without CO. Worried coz mine is paper.


----------



## varunsal

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Indeed this has put my thoughts at easy .
> 
> India - Panel Doctors
> 
> Looks like Elbit and Fortis in Bangalore both are e-health centers. But whenever we call and ask them to confirm we get varied answers .
> 
> I think i shall just wait and watch.
> 
> Cheers


Yes the site has recently updated Fortis as e-health centre......
But when I called they took my number and never called back inspite of my another call to them.....

Elbit....yeah they give 'varied answers', but the person said that it would cost around 3k for e-health as no courier is involved.....which means they must be uploading electronically.....Didnt ask about timeline though......but whats the fun of e-health if not done within 2-3 days (based on the fact that some tests may take time)..........

My Question is -

Guys, I am little unwell since day before yesterday (throat, cough, nasal stuff)....Is it ok if I go a day after that is Friday and attend medical.......or should I postpone?
Will it have any effect? I am recovering but dont think will be 100% fit with this nasal thing......

Any suggestions experienced guys or others who have researched?


----------



## buzzvishwanath

varunsal said:


> Yes the site has recently updated Fortis as e-health centre......
> But when I called they took my number and never called back inspite of my another call to them.....
> 
> Elbit....yeah they give 'varied answers', but the person said that it would cost around 3k for e-health as no courier is involved.....which means they must be uploading electronically.....Didnt ask about timeline though......but whats the fun of e-health if not done within 2-3 days (based on the fact that some tests may take time)..........
> 
> My Question is -
> 
> Guys, I am little unwell since day before yesterday (throat, cough, nasal stuff)....Is it ok if I go a day after that is Friday and attend medical.......or should I postpone?
> Will it have any effect? I am recovering but dont think will be 100% fit with this nasal thing......
> 
> Any suggestions experienced guys or others who have researched?


Hello

The doc who examined me and my spouse said it would be done online . So i suppose Elbit has e-health. 

Regarding your cold . don't worry . Just go for it . Look at the weather we are having here nowadays plus thanks to those colleagues keep sneezing and coughing in office its bound to be there for sometime . 

Cheers


----------



## varunsal

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> The doc who examined me and my spouse said it would be done online . So i suppose Elbit has e-health.
> 
> Regarding your cold . don't worry . Just go for it . Look at the weather we are having here nowadays plus thanks to those colleagues keep sneezing and coughing in office its bound to be there for sometime .
> 
> Cheers


Yep got it from there......now that i dont pass on this stupid thing (always happens at wrong time)  I am not going to office....

Bt hey could you share your Elbit experience here or in my PM.....i would be thankful buddy......

Plus hopefully there is no check regarding this cold n throat thing mate.....this medical thing's making me jittery (along with other jitters)

Did Elbit gave you any timeline when will reflect in your status or stuff......


----------



## sharemyhead

30th May 2011 applicant, IT related occupation... still no CO..
I'm starting to get worried.. My online status is the same since the beginning..
Should i wait or should i try contacting the DIAC?


----------



## mac6788

Hi,

Please update my details to the sheet.

*Occupation:* Developer Programmer | *Visa:* 175 | *Application date: *27-Oct-2011 | *Medicals:* Not Yet | *PCC: *Not Yet | *CO:* Not Yet| *Visa Grant:* Not Yet

-mac6788


----------



## sanands2007

sharemyhead said:


> 30th May 2011 applicant, IT related occupation... still no CO..
> I'm starting to get worried.. My online status is the same since the beginning..
> Should i wait or should i try contacting the DIAC?


Hi , 

Contact DIAC , they would help you with details . 

Regards 
San


----------



## rdatone

got an email for agent today from my agent 
my c/o from team 2 been asked to do medicals and police checks 
i also have to submit form 80 for me and my wife 
time to get cracking lane:



Occupation: mechanic | Visa: 175 | Application date: 7-june-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: 7-dec-2011| Visa Grant: Not Yet


----------



## sanands2007

rdatone said:


> got an email for agent today from my agent
> my c/o from team 2 been asked to do medicals and police checks
> i also have to submit form 80 for me and my wife
> time to get cracking lane:
> 
> Occupation: mechanic | Visa: 175 | Application date: 7-june-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: 7-dec-2011| Visa Grant: Not Yet


Congrats Rdatone 

All the best . 
Regards 
San


----------



## deeptss

rdatone said:


> got an email for agent today from my agent
> my c/o from team 2 been asked to do medicals and police checks
> i also have to submit form 80 for me and my wife
> time to get cracking lane:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: mechanic | Visa: 175 | Application date: 7-june-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: 7-dec-2011| Visa Grant: Not Yet


congratzz


----------



## marc11

Hi everyone

I got a direct pre-grant letter just a couple of minutes ago. I suppose I got all requirements complete when I lodge my application on 3 May 2011. They didn't even asked any questions.

I am looking at going to Auckland in the next couple of weeks. Does anybody know who long it takes? According to the letter, I need to notify them a week before the departure. It also says that i need to be out of the country for more than 8 days (3 days before approaching the embassy, then 5 days for visa evidencing). It might be a gamble if I squeeze it in before the holidays.

I know I am not an active member but I'd like to thank everyone for sharing their timelines and status. It gave me hope and some heads up for what's going on.

Cheers!


----------



## deeptss

marc11 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got a direct pre-grant letter just a couple of minutes ago. I suppose I got all requirements complete when I lodge my application on 3 May 2011. They didn't even asked any questions.
> 
> I am looking at going to Auckland in the next couple of weeks. Does anybody know who long it takes? According to the letter, I need to notify them a week before the departure. It also says that i need to be out of the country for more than 8 days (3 days before approaching the embassy, then 5 days for visa evidencing). It might be a gamble if I squeeze it in before the holidays.
> 
> I know I am not an active member but I'd like to thank everyone for sharing their timelines and status. It gave me hope and some heads up for what's going on.
> 
> Cheers!


congrats .. First good news


----------



## sanands2007

marc11 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got a direct pre-grant letter just a couple of minutes ago. I suppose I got all requirements complete when I lodge my application on 3 May 2011. They didn't even asked any questions.
> 
> I am looking at going to Auckland in the next couple of weeks. Does anybody know who long it takes? According to the letter, I need to notify them a week before the departure. It also says that i need to be out of the country for more than 8 days (3 days before approaching the embassy, then 5 days for visa evidencing). It might be a gamble if I squeeze it in before the holidays.
> 
> I know I am not an active member but I'd like to thank everyone for sharing their timelines and status. It gave me hope and some heads up for what's going on.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrates Marc :clap2::clap2: & all the best for your future.

Regards
San


----------



## MaddyOZ

sanands2007 said:


> Congrates Marc :clap2::clap2: & all the best for your future.
> 
> Regards
> San


Heartiest Congrats...!!!  Plan for a superb sunny holiday to auckland for 10 days and then reenter OZ for visa validation. 

Cheers..

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> congrats .. First good news


Deeptss , keep an eye on your status :angel::angel: , no wonder it may change suddenly 


Regards
San


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> Deeptss , keep an eye on your status :angel::angel: , no wonder it may change suddenly
> 
> 
> Regards
> San


haha  .. Already doing that but no change  :Cry:


:Cry: :Cry: :Cry:  :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:


----------



## tanhum

deeptss said:


> haha  .. Already doing that but no change  :Cry:
> 
> 
> :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:  :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:



cheerup girl.. if not today we would be getting a CO in a few days max..

Ayega.. Ayega.. Ayega aane wala, ayega!!


----------



## KennethFoo

tanhum said:


> cheerup girl.. if not today we would be getting a CO in a few days max..
> 
> Ayega.. Ayega.. Ayega aane wala, ayega!!


Wow, few days??? For you i reckon but for for June 23rd, will buy you a drink if so... :clap2:


----------



## Kurai

Was told my application is "batched" now.. no CO allocation yet.


----------



## sanands2007

tanhum said:


> cheerup girl.. if not today we would be getting a CO in a few days max..
> 
> Ayega.. Ayega.. Ayega aane wala, ayega!!


Tanhum, 

We are still far , your lodgement date is 6th June , keep your finger crossed , anytime today CO might   

Regards
San


----------



## tanhum

sanands2007 said:


> Tanhum,
> 
> We are still far , your lodgement date is 6th June , keep your finger crossed , anytime today CO might
> 
> Regards
> San



well i hope that we would get a CO today or tommorow  but then untill we actually get one we cant say anything for sure.. there are still a few May applicants without CO.  

hey btw when i said 'few days' those were words of hope to the people who are waiting.. 'few days' are quite relative.. for me if i have to wait another 30-40 days( i hope not.. but still if it happens), it might be few compared to the 6 months we have waited after visa lodgement and the many more months we spent in preparation. But for others it might be a difficult long wait..


----------



## KennethFoo

tanhum said:


> well i hope that we would get a CO today or tommorow  but then untill we actually get one we cant say anything for sure.. there are still a few May applicants without CO.
> 
> hey btw when i said 'few days' those were words of hope to the people who are waiting.. 'few days' are quite relative.. for me if i have to wait another 30-40 days( i hope not.. but still if it happens), it might be few compared to the 6 months we have waited after visa lodgement and the many more months we spent in preparation. But for others it might be a difficult long wait..


Absulutely agree with you. No doubt, the current processing speed is amazing our wait is nothing compared with some other applicants. We always do hope for getting co asap but i'm trying to calm myself and do not over hoped.


----------



## sanands2007

KennethFoo said:


> Absulutely agree with you. No doubt, the current processing speed is amazing our wait is nothing compared with some other applicants. We always do hope for getting co asap but i'm trying to calm myself and do not over hoped.


very True Tanhum & KennethFoo ..

Hope this new year all get their Visas  

Regards
San


----------



## han solo

marc11 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got a direct pre-grant letter just a couple of minutes ago. I suppose I got all requirements complete when I lodge my application on 3 May 2011. They didn't even asked any questions.
> 
> Cheers!


hey, mark! :clap2: a big congrats to u. did u file with any dependant or just alone?

thanks, bro.


----------



## han solo

Khyloz said:


> Yes. It's in Cebu. Maybe, we will just wait for our c.o.


on a second thought, yes, i think we better wait for the CO's advise for the med & PCC as well. there's no point to hurry at this time since too many activities are coming up due to the holidays. i think it was JohnAnton (pls correct me if i was wrong) who had a rough day with the meds at St. Lukes spending one whole day to finish when some others are done in one full hour. oh my!

good luck to ur DIAC journey.


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi guys,

Just been told by friend of mine, unfortunaly her visa has been refused as she filled up the nominated occupation different with what shown on her skill assessment. If you did the same please submit a form 1023 "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" asap before your application has been finalised. It is a very minor mistake but will cause the application being refused.

Hope all of us will have our visa granted.


----------



## Orange10

Waiting for CO, lodged my 175 visa on 25th June.


----------



## sanands2007

Orange10 said:


> Waiting for CO, lodged my 175 visa on 25th June.


Hi Orange , 

you can update your details here 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Regards
San


----------



## gunpuwder

congrats who have got the pre grant and CO....


its really nice to hear this goods news in the morning...

happy for you guyz....

:d:d:d:d

cheers


----------



## pvannalath

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> There is a specified list of Diagnostics centers where one should go for Medicals. They cannot be done at any other place . In Bangalore there are 2 such center's . These centers do not give the reports to us , they send them to the department directly. They can give you a copy though . But it is they who send it across.
> Even i was under the impression of e-health , but doesn't look like it happens like that here.
> 
> Cheers


better You go to trivandrum and do eHealth.its perfectly possible there and you can save two weeks of waiting time


----------



## Orange10

Hi San,
Updated


----------



## Orange10

Hi San,

Updated 

Orange10


----------



## han solo

@ KennethFoo, sorry to hear that. so what is ur friend planning to do now? is she pursuing an appeal? i wonder what made her commit such mistake.


----------



## anj1976

varun i dont see a reason why medicals will be a problem, jsut tell the nurse/doc about it. infact call them and ask them. tell them you are unwell adn if you should postpone or do it now


----------



## tanhum

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just been told by friend of mine, unfortunaly her visa has been refused as she filled up the nominated occupation different with what shown on her skill assessment. If you did the same please submit a form 1023 "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" asap before your application has been finalised. It is a very minor mistake but will cause the application being refused.
> 
> Hope all of us will have our visa granted.


Thats very sad.. cant she apply for review now and explain that it was just an error in filling up the form?


----------



## KennethFoo

han solo said:


> @ KennethFoo, sorry to hear that. so what is ur friend planning to do now? is she pursuing an appeal? i wonder what made her commit such mistake.


Han - Yup, she is appealling the case, hope she will success with the appeal. I have made the same mistake as well but i've submitted the form 1023 before my case is finalised, just a silly mistake without check every single detail in my doc. Anyway i just hope nobody did/do the same mistake as we did.

Cheers


----------



## Maz25

KennethFoo said:


> Han - Yup, she is appealling the case, hope she will success with the appeal. I have made the same mistake as well but i've submitted the form 1023 before my case is finalised, just a silly mistake without check every single detail in my doc. Anyway i just hope nobody did/do the same mistake as we did.
> 
> Cheers


That's just awful. I really hope that her appeal is successful.

There are so many forms to fill in that people can very easily make mistakes. I think that in such cases DIAC (especially when it's a rather obvious mistake) should at least ask the person to confirm their occupation. It's even more heartbreaking because of the long wait and cost involved to get a case officer and the visa.


----------



## RakeshPatel

*From Other blog , June Applicant Got CO*

Hi Guys, I've been a silent member of this forum for quite some time. Today DIAC surprised me with and email saying I've been assigned a CO from Team 2. Please find my details below.

Name: Yohan
Destination: Software Engineer
Date of Visa application: 07/June/2011
Nationality: Sri Lankan
High/Low Risk: HR
Trade/profession: Software Engineer
Visa type: 175
Onshore/offshore: offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable): 3
Post-14th July Category: 4
Medicals submitted: No
Police check submitted: No
Date CO assigned: 08/Dec/2011
Date of employment verification (If applicable): N/A
Date visa granted: N/A

---------


----------



## deeptss

RakeshPatel said:


> *From Other blog , June Applicant Got CO*
> 
> Hi Guys, I've been a silent member of this forum for quite some time. Today DIAC surprised me with and email saying I've been assigned a CO from Team 2. Please find my details below.
> 
> Name: Yohan
> Destination: Software Engineer
> Date of Visa application: 07/June/2011
> Nationality: Sri Lankan
> High/Low Risk: HR
> Trade/profession: Software Engineer
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: offshore
> Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable): 3
> Post-14th July Category: 4
> Medicals submitted: No
> Police check submitted: No
> Date CO assigned: 08/Dec/2011
> Date of employment verification (If applicable): N/A
> Date visa granted: N/A
> 
> ---------


cool ..  .. Atleast one allocation today .. I think June end applicants wont get a co before christmas .. :ranger:

ok its ok  we will have the good news along with 2012


----------



## Maz25

marc11 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got a direct pre-grant letter just a couple of minutes ago. I suppose I got all requirements complete when I lodge my application on 3 May 2011. They didn't even asked any questions.
> 
> I am looking at going to Auckland in the next couple of weeks. Does anybody know who long it takes? According to the letter, I need to notify them a week before the departure. It also says that i need to be out of the country for more than 8 days (3 days before approaching the embassy, then 5 days for visa evidencing). It might be a gamble if I squeeze it in before the holidays.
> 
> I know I am not an active member but I'd like to thank everyone for sharing their timelines and status. It gave me hope and some heads up for what's going on.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations. 

I believe you have 28 days to provide DIAC with your itinerary. 

I'm going to Kuala Lumpur in January as my friend just went there a month ago and he had his visa stamped in his passport literally 4 hours after stepping off the plane.

According to my agent, once DIAC confirms that you have left the country, they are pretty quick to issue the grant letter, so at most you may have to wait around 24 hours. They'll have your flight details and will know when you are coming back, so I'm sure they'll issue the grant promptly (I hope anyway, as I'm only spending a week outside the country).


----------



## mac6788

Hi,

Could any one of you update my details to the sheet please..

*Occupation:* Developer Programmer | *Visa:* 175 | *Application date:* 27-Oct-2011 | *Medicals:* Not Yet | *PCC: *Not Yet | *CO:* Not Yet| *Visa Grant: *Not Yet

-mac6788


----------



## itskamran

marc11 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got a direct pre-grant letter just a couple of minutes ago. I suppose I got all requirements complete when I lodge my application on 3 May 2011. They didn't even asked any questions.
> 
> I am looking at going to Auckland in the next couple of weeks. Does anybody know who long it takes? According to the letter, I need to notify them a week before the departure. It also says that i need to be out of the country for more than 8 days (3 days before approaching the embassy, then 5 days for visa evidencing). It might be a gamble if I squeeze it in before the holidays.
> 
> I know I am not an active member but I'd like to thank everyone for sharing their timelines and status. It gave me hope and some heads up for what's going on.
> 
> Cheers!


Please share your timelines


----------



## tanhum

My husband's passport(the details of which were provided to DIAC during visa lodgement) has expired and he has got a new passport now. We sent a color copy of it to our agent and he has uploaded it online. Is this enough or do we need to submit any form along?


----------



## raktim

tanhum said:


> My husband's passport(the details of which were provided to DIAC during visa lodgement) has expired and he has got a new passport now. We sent a color copy of it to our agent and he has uploaded it online. Is this enough or do we need to submit any form along?


Make sure you submit form 1022. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
Without this COs will not accept any change. Your agent should be aware of this procedure.


----------



## Khyloz

Hi to All,

Question, How about for dependent? Is there a need to change? Because during our application my wife is still working and we put in database skill matching that she is currently working but now or just last July she resigned for some reasons. Should I inform DIAC about this? 

Hoping to hear from you guys...

God Bless


----------



## tanhum

Thanks for the clarification Raktim.. I will confirm it with my agent.


----------



## han solo

Khyloz said:


> Hi to All,
> 
> Question, How about for dependent? Is there a need to change? Because during our application my wife is still working and we put in database skill matching that she is currently working but now or just last July she resigned for some reasons. Should I inform DIAC about this?
> 
> Hoping to hear from you guys...
> 
> God Bless


if i were u, whether major or minor changes, i will file the change of circumstances form, just to play safe.


----------



## marc11

sanands2007 said:


> Congrates Marc :clap2::clap2: & all the best for your future.
> 
> Regards
> San


Goodluck to you, San. It's definitely worth the wait.


----------



## marc11

han solo said:


> hey, mark! :clap2: a big congrats to u. did u file with any dependant or just alone?
> 
> thanks, bro.


Thanks Han! It's just myself. Hang in there. You will get yours too, hopefully soon.


----------



## marc11

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I believe you have 28 days to provide DIAC with your itinerary.
> 
> I'm going to Kuala Lumpur in January as my friend just went there a month ago and he had his visa stamped in his passport literally 4 hours after stepping off the plane.
> 
> According to my agent, once DIAC confirms that you have left the country, they are pretty quick to issue the grant letter, so at most you may have to wait around 24 hours. They'll have your flight details and will know when you are coming back, so I'm sure they'll issue the grant promptly (I hope anyway, as I'm only spending a week outside the country).


Thank you for this. I actually decided to have Christmas back in Manila. Thankfully there are still flights available. It's a bit pricey though but still better than getting into NZ visa processing requirements, and I get to see the family.


----------



## marc11

itskamran said:


> Please share your timelines


It's actually on the spreadsheet. But for your convenience, please see below:

Name: marc11
Destination: Brisbane (already here on 457)
Date of Visa application: 3 May 2011
Nationality: Philippines
High/Low Risk: HR
Trade/profession: Accountant
Visa type: 175
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable): 3
Post-14th July Category: 4
Medicals submitted: Yes, pre-loaded
Police check submitted: Yes, pre-loaded both Philippines and AFP
Date CO assigned: Not known, direct pre-grant
Date of employment verification (If applicable): Not known
Date visa granted: 8 December 2011


----------



## hk123

Hi San, 

Can you please edit my information in the timeline sheet. My username is showing - who are you ? . It should be hk123 
I tried to edit but can't do that. Can you please fix it for me.


----------



## tanhum

han solo said:


> if i were u, whether major or minor changes, i will file the change of circumstances form, just to play safe.


I feel that it shouldnt make a difference but anyways as this would have no negetive impact on your application better update the circumstances.


----------



## hk123

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Hk123
> 
> Is external checks going on your file ?
> 
> if not then you should submit medical & PCC.
> Hope co is not waiting for medical & PCC.



How do I know that external check is going on ? 

One more thing in the time line sheet my username is missing... can you please update it for me.

Thanks


----------



## gunpuwder

hk123 said:


> How do I know that external check is going on ?
> 
> One more thing in the time line sheet my username is missing... can you please update it for me.
> 
> Thanks




yes i also want to know the answer of this question. How can i know that external investigation is going on?

i guess bd people can't escape without external check. My lawyer mentioned it for quite a lot times that external checking is a must...


----------



## sanands2007

hk123 said:


> Hi San,
> 
> Can you please edit my information in the timeline sheet. My username is showing - who are you ? . It should be hk123
> I tried to edit but can't do that. Can you please fix it for me.


Hi HK ,

I tried to Edit ,but could not do so , can any one help HK ? 

or just create a new entry HK ,it should be fine .

Regards
San


----------



## tanhum

raktim said:


> Make sure you submit form 1022. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
> Without this COs will not accept any change. Your agent should be aware of this procedure.


Hey i read this on diac site.. For address and passport changes form 929 needs to be submitted. Form1022 is for change in personal circumstances.


----------



## imrancrest

Hi guys , 

Im not sure how to add time lines . Can somebody add mine too ?
Here are my details , 

App type : 475 (relative sponsorship - Victoria)
ACS assessment : July 27 2011(Group A , Software Engineer).
Application Date : Oct 15th 2011.
PCC - Front Loaded
Medicals - Not Yet
CO allocation : Not Yet .

Thanks .


----------



## Khyloz

han solo said:


> if i were u, whether major or minor changes, i will file the change of circumstances form, just to play safe.


Thanks for the advise Han...God Bless


----------



## clerk85

gunpuwder said:


> yes i also want to know the answer of this question. How can i know that external investigation is going on?
> 
> i guess bd people can't escape without external check. My lawyer mentioned it for quite a lot times that external checking is a must...


My two colleagues got direct grand on november without external checking as bd applicant. Both of them applied in april'11. One is female and other is male. So, external checking is not must for bd people. It depends on case to case. Both of them are from a reknown MNC and a lot of people already migrated from that company. May be case officer was satisfied with the supported documents. Do not always trust on agents or consultant's lullaby 

-- sent from sumsung phone. Please ignore any typo.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Hk123,

Sorry guys, I was busy today..Now updated your data in sheet.

Thanks
RakeshPatel




sanands2007 said:


> Hi HK ,
> 
> I tried to Edit ,but could not do so , can any one help HK ?
> 
> or just create a new entry HK ,it should be fine .
> 
> Regards
> San


----------



## mac6788

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Hk123,
> 
> Sorry guys, I was busy today..Now updated your data in sheet.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Hi Rakesh,

Please update my details as well.

username: mac6788
Originally From: India
Current Location: India
Occupation: Developer Programmer 
Visa: 175 
Application date: 27-Oct-2011 
Date CO assigned: -	
Date Visa approved: -	
Meds Front loaded: No	
PCC Front loaded: No	
Online/Paper: Online
Are you using an agent: No


----------



## gunpuwder

HI THERE,

anyone can please update my details ?

username: gunpuwder
Originally From: Bangladesh
Current Location: Bangladesh
Occupation: Electrical Engineer
Visa: 176
Application date: 05-May-2011
Date CO assigned: - 11-Nov-2011
Date Visa approved: - Not yet
Meds Front loaded: No
PCC Front loaded: No
Online/Paper: Online
Are you using an agent: YES


----------



## sanands2007

mac6788 said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> Please update my details as well.
> 
> username: mac6788
> Originally From: India
> Current Location: India
> Occupation: Developer Programmer
> Visa: 175
> Application date: 27-Oct-2011
> Date CO assigned: -
> Date Visa approved: -
> Meds Front loaded: No
> PCC Front loaded: No
> Online/Paper: Online
> Are you using an agent: No


hi Mac,

done 

Regards
San


----------



## sanands2007

gunpuwder said:


> HI THERE,
> 
> anyone can please update my details ?
> 
> username: gunpuwder
> Originally From: Bangladesh
> Current Location: Bangladesh
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer
> Visa: 176
> Application date: 05-May-2011
> Date CO assigned: - 11-Nov-2011
> Date Visa approved: - Not yet
> Meds Front loaded: No
> PCC Front loaded: No
> Online/Paper: Online
> Are you using an agent: YES


Hi Gunpuwder,

sheet updated 
Regards
San


----------



## KennethFoo

Wow, so quiet yesterday and today...


----------



## varsur

Update is that Got CO Assigned today from team 4.

Application type: 176 FS
Applied: 17th May 2011.
CO Assigned: 09/12/2011
CO Requested for Medicals and PCC.


----------



## sgn051

varsur said:


> Update is that Got CO Assigned today from team 4.
> 
> Application type: 176 FS
> Applied: 17th May 2011.
> CO Assigned: 09/12/2011
> CO Requested for Medicals and PCC.


Congratulation Varsur
and congratulation to all other who get CO or grant 
:clap2::clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

KennethFoo said:


> Wow, so quiet yesterday and today...


So no new good news:confused2:

Regards
San


----------



## KennethFoo

sanands2007 said:


> So no new good news:confused2:
> 
> Regards
> San


Painful for the wait... I think i'll only have a co in 2012... Anyway, will have a long holiday 2 weeks later so don'nt have to check the status every 10 mins in the office.:clap2::confused2::ranger:


----------



## Werns

*Birth Certificate Issue*

Hi all - I need some help.

According to DIAC's document checklist you need to provide a birth certificate of each of the people in the application that shows both their parents' details. My son who was born this year has his basic birth certificate that only shows my wife's details but not mine. We applied for his Unabridged Birth Certificate which shows all this information but we were recently told that it might take *1 - 2 YEARS* for them to find it since it is somewhere in a box.

I want to do my online application within the next month, so do you guys know of any other way? Should I just upload his standard birth certificate? Should I then add something to that to make up for the missing information?


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> Congratulation Varsur
> and congratulation to all other who get CO or grant
> :clap2::clap2:



congrats varsur  :clap2:


----------



## mac6788

sanands2007 said:


> hi Mac,
> 
> done
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks San


----------



## clerk85

varsur said:


> Update is that Got CO Assigned today from team 4.
> 
> Application type: 176 FS
> Applied: 17th May 2011.
> CO Assigned: 09/12/2011
> CO Requested for Medicals and PCC.


Congrats varsur


----------



## buzzvishwanath

Hello

I would like to throw a question to indians here who have applied from bangalore and got their medicals done by Elbit Diagnostic Centre on Queens Road. How long did they take to upload the documents.

They still havent done mine , its been 5 days as off today.

Please Advise , i was under the impression Medical is the easiest step .

I am doing a 175 subclass along with my spouse.


Thank you


----------



## MaddyOZ

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to throw a question to indians here who have applied from bangalore and got their medicals done by Elbit Diagnostic Centre on Queens Road. How long did they take to upload the documents.
> 
> They still havent done mine , its been 5 days as off today.
> 
> Please Advise , i was under the impression Medical is the easiest step .
> 
> I am doing a 175 subclass along with my spouse.
> 
> 
> Thank you


Have you done vide e-health ?


----------



## buzzvishwanath

MaddyOZ said:


> Have you done vide e-health ?


Hello

Yes, That is supposed to be a e-health.


----------



## MaddyOZ

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> Yes, That is supposed to be a e-health.


If its done vide e-health then Medicals will be finalized (Including Xray film physically to be sent) in max 10 days. 

In my case it got finalized in 4 days (Done in HK). So call the center and confirm if it was done via e-health and the x-ray film was sent to DIAC already.

Good Luck.


----------



## buzzvishwanath

MaddyOZ said:


> If its done vide e-health then Medicals will be finalized (Including Xray film physically to be sent) in max 10 days.
> 
> In my case it got finalized in 4 days (Done in HK). So call the center and confirm if it was done via e-health and the x-ray film was sent to DIAC already.
> 
> Good Luck.


Hello

The people on the phone have no clue , they give vague replies everything i make a call. 
Now they tell me that the doctor will upload the results and that will happen in 5-6 working days and that i should give them time till monday. I think i shall wait else i will go down myself there and try to get an understanding of whats actually happening. . They tell me the reports are not yet ready , The irony is that they have a site of their own which i can login with my MRN number and check my reports.
In my case the Urine and blood report was uploaded by in my wife's case only the blood was uploaded. I asked them why , they dont have an answer by said that her report is fine but was not uploaded . 

Cheers


----------



## MaddyOZ

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> The people on the phone have no clue , they give vague replies everything i make a call.
> Now they tell me that the doctor will upload the results and that will happen in 5-6 working days and that i should give them time till monday. I think i shall wait else i will go down myself there and try to get an understanding of whats actually happening. . They tell me the reports are not yet ready , The irony is that they have a site of their own which i can login with my MRN number and check my reports.
> In my case the Urine and blood report was uploaded by in my wife's case only the blood was uploaded. I asked them why , they dont have an answer by said that her report is fine but was not uploaded .
> 
> Cheers


Either there could be severe workload issue due to many applicants / reports are not yet fully completed to be able to upload it in the system.

You have only two options now. Wait till you hear from them that everything is done or go there and try to check with them in-person to know the correct status to get self satisfaction on this updates.

3 yrs back i did my medicals @Bangalore in the same center for my 457 Visa and the medicals got finalized in 10 days time.


----------



## buzzvishwanath

MaddyOZ said:


> Either there could be severe workload issue due to many applicants / reports are not yet fully completed to be able to upload it in the system.
> 
> You have only two options now. Wait till you hear from them that everything is done or go there and try to check with them in-person to know the correct status to get self satisfaction on this updates.
> 
> 3 yrs back i did my medicals @Bangalore in the same center for my 457 Visa and the medicals got finalized in 10 days time.


Hello

I shall wait for sometime.

Cheers


----------



## manuknair

Hi All,

I finally got a CO assigned for my file. It happened yesterday (Dec 8, 2011). :clap2:

CO has asked for PCC and medicals. Hopefully everything goes smooth. 

All the best to the rest of the applicants. :thumb:
__________________________________________________ ______________


Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | CO: Dec 8, 2011 | PCC - In progress | Meds: Not yet :hail:


----------



## stormgal

manuknair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got a CO assigned for my file. It happened yesterday (Dec 8, 2011). :clap2:
> 
> CO has asked for PCC and medicals. Hopefully everything goes smooth.
> 
> All the best to the rest of the applicants. :thumb:


congratulations, manuknair - but you can't use that icon thumb: ) unless you ask me for permission first! That is my smilie! I have sole rights to it! Who said you can use that smilie?

just kidding 
lolol


----------



## clerk85

manuknair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got a CO assigned for my file. It happened yesterday (Dec 8, 2011). :clap2:
> 
> CO has asked for PCC and medicals. Hopefully everything goes smooth.
> 
> All the best to the rest of the applicants. :thumb:
> __________________________________________________ ______________
> 
> Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | CO: Dec 8, 2011 | PCC - In progress | Meds: Not yet :hail:


Congrats!


----------



## mac6788

Congrats manuknair.


----------



## gunpuwder

manuknair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got a CO assigned for my file. It happened yesterday (Dec 8, 2011). :clap2:
> 
> CO has asked for PCC and medicals. Hopefully everything goes smooth.
> 
> All the best to the rest of the applicants. :thumb:
> __________________________________________________ ______________
> 
> 
> Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | CO: Dec 8, 2011 | PCC - In progress | Meds: Not yet :hail:



congrats bro....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## expertea

Congratulations, I think I am too are with your time lines. Hopefully the rest also will be as smooth.


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi to all of you, guys.
I have seen here a conversation regarding a visa refusal of an applicant who had mistakenly indicated a wrong ocuppation code as the assessment had been received for another one. Someone wrote here that it is necessary to fill in a form 1022 and to send it via mail to DIAC before a CO picks up a case. But how can anyone know that the occupation code was ticked correctly and in line with the assessment? For example, it's impossible to see the code in one's profile on DIAC's site.
P.S. How can I see the progress of applicants allocated and granted? Voddy's spreadsheet has disappeared ...


----------



## deeptss

manuknair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got a CO assigned for my file. It happened yesterday (Dec 8, 2011). :clap2:
> 
> CO has asked for PCC and medicals. Hopefully everything goes smooth.
> 
> All the best to the rest of the applicants. :thumb:
> __________________________________________________ ______________
> 
> Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | CO: Dec 8, 2011 | PCC - In progress | Meds: Not yet :hail:


Congratulations


----------



## sanands2007

manuknair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got a CO assigned for my file. It happened yesterday (Dec 8, 2011). :clap2:
> 
> CO has asked for PCC and medicals. Hopefully everything goes smooth.
> 
> All the best to the rest of the applicants. :thumb:
> __________________________________________________ ______________
> 
> Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | CO: Dec 8, 2011 | PCC - In progress | Meds: Not yet :hail:


Congrats 

Regards 
San


----------



## KennethFoo

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi to all of you, guys.
> I have seen here a conversation regarding a visa refusal of an applicant who had mistakenly indicated a wrong ocuppation code as the assessment had been received for another one. Someone wrote here that it is necessary to fill in a form 1022 and to send it via mail to DIAC before a CO picks up a case. But how can anyone know that the occupation code was ticked correctly and in line with the assessment? For example, it's impossible to see the code in one's profile on DIAC's site.
> P.S. How can I see the progress of applicants allocated and granted? Voddy's spreadsheet has disappeared ...


Hi Aus-Mania, 

I presume you have kept a copy of summary of your application detail. There is a skill assessment section shows ur nominated occ, date of the skill assessment, ref. No and etc. If the nominated occ you hv filled is match your skill assessment letter then it was done correctly otherwise u have to submit 1023 to make a correction. 

Hope this will help. 

Cheers


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Manuknair for CO ,

Guys I was not available on net yesterday,
Now updated sheet ,Thanks sanand.

Any body wants rights to edit sheet ,Please send me "Gmail Email ID" in private msg.
like to give rights to active users 

FYI: *There is no need of edit rights to add new timeline in sheet.*
you can add timeline by following link , 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

Thanks
RakeshPatel











manuknair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got a CO assigned for my file. It happened yesterday (Dec 8, 2011). :clap2:
> 
> CO has asked for PCC and medicals. Hopefully everything goes smooth.
> 
> All the best to the rest of the applicants. :thumb:
> __________________________________________________ ______________
> 
> 
> Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | CO: Dec 8, 2011 | PCC - In progress | Meds: Not yet :hail:


----------



## Guest

stormgal said:


> congratulations, manuknair - but you can't use that icon thumb: ) unless you ask me for permission first! That is my smilie! I have sole rights to it! Who said you can use that smilie?
> 
> just kidding
> lolol


She also has sole rights to scare people with spiders, financial crisis, and the replacement of dollar as the world's reserve currency  AND she's heading for Antarctica because she likes it cold and boring. Her other name is 'The All American Ice Queen'


----------



## Australia_Mania

KennethFoo said:


> Hi Aus-Mania,
> 
> I presume *you have kept a copy of summary of your application detail*. There is a skill assessment section shows ur nominated occ, date of the skill assessment, ref. No and etc. If the nominated occ you hv filled is match your skill assessment letter then it was done correctly otherwise u have to submit 1023 to make a correction.
> 
> Hope this will help.
> 
> Cheers


Nope, I haven't  I believe that I've chosen everything correctly as the application was tripple-checked, at least, but would like to be sure 100%.
Any other way to check?


----------



## buzzvishwanath

Hello

My Medical documents seemed to have reached the CO . Now it shows further Medicals Received . What does this exactly mean . 

Does the CO have all the documents required for Med or are there any still pending to reach them. 

What should be my next move , What the status change to next.



Thanks in Advance


Cheers


----------



## stormgal

leptokurtic said:


> She also has sole rights to scare people with spiders, financial crisis, and the replacement of dollar as the world's reserve currency  AND she's heading for Antarctica because she likes it cold and boring. Her other name is 'The All American Ice Queen'



:happy:


----------



## shrsir

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> My Medical documents seemed to have reached the CO . Now it shows further Medicals Received . What does this exactly mean .
> 
> Does the CO have all the documents required for Med or are there any still pending to reach them.
> 
> What should be my next move , What the status change to next.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi buzzvishwanath,

What was it finally? Did the Elbit guys upload via eHealth? How much time did it take?

Any idea how Fortis is?

Please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Dee-Aus

Wow I’ve been out on town (with limited internet access) on a business trip and when I checked back on the forum, it’s been raining CO allocations for May and June applicants!

Let me add to the good news as I have also been recently allocated a CO!

Lodgement Date: May 9, 2011
175 online, external auditor
No agent
Form 80 frontloaded: December 5, 2011
PCCs frontloaded: December 7, 2011 (am)
CO allocation: December 7, 2011 (pm)
Medicals: taken on December 1. Medical center (e-health) said they will finalize this week, most probably by Dec. 10

On the day the CO emailed me, a new line was added to my online status: the long awaited “application being processed further”! In my document checklist, all of the REQUIRED changed to MET except for forms 26 and 160. Also, in the application status, “Further medical results REFERRED” dated Dec. 8 is indicated for me and my daughter, and the health requirements remain outstanding; while my husband’s says “Further medical results RECEIVED” dated Dec. 7 and health requirements finalized dated Dec. 8.

What do you think the difference between REFERRED and RECEIVED is? The medical center did not mention any complications with mine and my daughter’s medicals… if there were, then they should’ve told us to come back and resolve it, right?

Let me share with you also that I was stressing out so much on the fact that on our PCCs (NBI clearance in the Philippines), I placed “immigration requirement” as the purpose. It was only a few days later that I checked the DIAC website and it said there that travel to Australia has to be specified! But now I am so relieved to see that our PCCs are Met already!

Have already updated our worksheet. I’m so happy I can update some items in my signature!!! =)

Hopefully our medicals can be finalized soon… I hope to hear good news, it would be the PERFECT Christmas present!

Let me also update my friends’ status:
1. Friend 1 lodged on April 2, 2011 (accountant) and got CO allocation on November 18. She took the medicals with me on Dec. 1 but was called on Dec. 5 to come back for another view of her x-ray. It seems she won’t be able to make her 28day deadline. She will go back to the medical center on Dec. 19.
2. Friend 2 who lodged on May 2, 2011 (external auditor) got CO allocation this Friday December 9. CO asked for evidence of specific work experience , form 80, PCC and medicals. She will go for her medicals on Dec. 15.

Let me say good luck to all the waiting May and June applicants. If you have no problem possibly leaving for Australia within less than a year, then I suggest you frontload everything you can already so that once CO is allocated, everything will go smooth sailing and you don’t have to worry and be stressed out about your 28-day deadline.


----------



## clerk85

Congrats Dee-Aus


----------



## sanands2007

Dee-Aus said:


> Wow I’ve been out on town (with limited internet access) on a business trip and when I checked back on the forum, it’s been raining CO allocations for May and June applicants!
> 
> Let me add to the good news as I have also been recently allocated a CO!
> 
> Lodgement Date: May 9, 2011
> 175 online, external auditor
> No agent
> Form 80 frontloaded: December 5, 2011
> PCCs frontloaded: December 7, 2011 (am)
> CO allocation: December 7, 2011 (pm)
> Medicals: taken on December 1. Medical center (e-health) said they will finalize this week, most probably by Dec. 10
> 
> On the day the CO emailed me, a new line was added to my online status: the long awaited “application being processed further”! In my document checklist, all of the REQUIRED changed to MET except for forms 26 and 160. Also, in the application status, “Further medical results REFERRED” dated Dec. 8 is indicated for me and my daughter, and the health requirements remain outstanding; while my husband’s says “Further medical results RECEIVED” dated Dec. 7 and health requirements finalized dated Dec. 8.
> 
> What do you think the difference between REFERRED and RECEIVED is? The medical center did not mention any complications with mine and my daughter’s medicals… if there were, then they should’ve told us to come back and resolve it, right?
> 
> Let me share with you also that I was stressing out so much on the fact that on our PCCs (NBI clearance in the Philippines), I placed “immigration requirement” as the purpose. It was only a few days later that I checked the DIAC website and it said there that travel to Australia has to be specified! But now I am so relieved to see that our PCCs are Met already!
> 
> Have already updated our worksheet. I’m so happy I can update some items in my signature!!! =)
> 
> Hopefully our medicals can be finalized soon… I hope to hear good news, it would be the PERFECT Christmas present!
> 
> Let me also update my friends’ status:
> 1. Friend 1 lodged on April 2, 2011 (accountant) and got CO allocation on November 18. She took the medicals with me on Dec. 1 but was called on Dec. 5 to come back for another view of her x-ray. It seems she won’t be able to make her 28day deadline. She will go back to the medical center on Dec. 19.
> 2. Friend 2 who lodged on May 2, 2011 (external auditor) got CO allocation this Friday December 9. CO asked for evidence of specific work experience , form 80, PCC and medicals. She will go for her medicals on Dec. 15.
> 
> Let me say good luck to all the waiting May and June applicants. If you have no problem possibly leaving for Australia within less than a year, then I suggest you frontload everything you can already so that once CO is allocated, everything will go smooth sailing and you don’t have to worry and be stressed out about your 28-day deadline.


Congrats Dee
Regards 
San


----------



## Guest

stormgal said:


> :happy:


AND she's ALWAYS a good sport when it comes to humor. A truly nice friend to have :hug:


----------



## zullin

Hi! I need urgent advise regarding medical clearance.

My agent told us to have it done by paper and that is a lot of forms for us to fill out.In order to have it done by e-health, i have to request for Health Request ID from CO - i got.

My agent is not happy as he said it could ruin our chances of getting the visa since we did not follow his instructions. But we got the HRI from our CO.

Anyone out there think we should do by paper or online? If we do it by paper, we have to have it courier to Global Health.

I am already upset that he submitted all our stuff by paper instead of online. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## expertea

@ Zullin,



> Hi! I need urgent advise regarding medical clearance.
> 
> My agent told us to have it done by paper and that is a lot of forms for us to fill out.In order to have it done by e-health, i have to request for Health Request ID from CO - i got.
> 
> My agent is not happy as he said it could ruin our chances of getting the visa since we did not follow his instructions. But we got the HRI from our CO.
> 
> Anyone out there think we should do by paper or online? If we do it by paper, we have to have it courier to Global Health.
> 
> I am already upset that he submitted all our stuff by paper instead of online.
> 
> Thank you in advanc


Hi, we submitted our Meds online as it was how we were asked to do or encouraged to do by DIAC. I have quoted bellow the the exact instructions we got from our case officer. It took just 3 days for our meds to reach DIAC. 

Personally I think online method is much more faster. Hope this helps you to decide.



> ● If you lodged your visa application electronically and have access to online health processing
> it is recommended that you utilise the online health processing facility. Whilst you are still
> able to complete manual health assessment forms, this option is not recommended as it is
> much slower and may delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> ● If you lodged your visa application electronically and online health processing is unavailable,
> then you can download forms for medical examinations (Form 26EH Medical examination
> for an Australian visa) and/or x-rays (Form 160EH Radiological report on chest x-ray of
> an applicant for an Australian visa) via the online Query Application Status service on our
> website. To access the forms, you will need to provide your Transaction
> Reference Number.
> 
> ● If you lodged a paper application, you can download the forms for medical examinations
> (Form 26 Medical examination for an Australian visa) and/or x-rays (Form 160 Radiological
> report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa) from our website. If you do not have access to the internet please contact any of our offices
> for assistance.
> GSM


----------



## zullin

Hi! Expertea,

Ours is paper application which is why we do not have TRN no. Our CO gave us HRI no so that we can do online. However, response from our agent was so discouraging that they insist that we do paper meds as it will affect our chances of a visa - sounds like a threat to me.

I'm just going to do online for 4 of us as it save time for me to write all those forms plus we need 2 photographs for each applicant.

Our meds appt is tomorrow. I hope everything goes well.

Thank you so much.


----------



## expertea

zullin said:


> Hi! Expertea,
> 
> Ours is paper application which is why we do not have TRN no. Our CO gave us HRI no so that we can do online. However, response from our agent was so discouraging that they insist that we do paper meds as it will affect our chances of a visa - sounds like a threat to me.
> 
> I'm just going to do online for 4 of us as it save time for me to write all those forms plus we need 2 photographs for each applicant.
> 
> Our meds appt is tomorrow. I hope everything goes well.
> 
> Thank you so much.


I see, everything will be fine. Wish you all the best for tomorrow. ..


----------



## neil_

*We've got our VISA!*

Hi All,

Want to share the good news with you. We've been granted our visa on 8-Dec, but just got the news yesterday from our agent.

All the agony of the long wait feels small in comparison to the joy of the moment 
Thanks for your help and support guys, and all the best for the rest of you waiting.

Cheers!


----------



## expertea

neil_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share the good news with you. We've been granted our visa on 8-Dec, but just got the news yesterday from our agent.
> 
> All the agony of the long wait feels small in comparison to the joy of the moment
> Thanks for your help and support guys, and all the best for the rest of you waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations, and best wishes.


----------



## clerk85

Congrats neil_
Wish you a bright future ahead.


----------



## tanhum

neil_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share the good news with you. We've been granted our visa on 8-Dec, but just got the news yesterday from our agent.
> 
> All the agony of the long wait feels small in comparison to the joy of the moment
> Thanks for your help and support guys, and all the best for the rest of you waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations!! :clap2:


----------



## deeptss

congrats to all those who got co's and grants .. 

Wish .. remaining all will get co's soon ..


----------



## varsur

neil_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share the good news with you. We've been granted our visa on 8-Dec, but just got the news yesterday from our agent.
> 
> All the agony of the long wait feels small in comparison to the joy of the moment
> Thanks for your help and support guys, and all the best for the rest of you waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


Neil_

Do you still need to get your passport stamped with Visa or you can take a print out, book a ticket and fly?


----------



## Kurai

Urgh.. any other May applicant waiting for a CO? I must be the last one here..


----------



## KennethFoo

Australia_Mania said:


> Nope, I haven't  I believe that I've chosen everything correctly as the application was tripple-checked, at least, but would like to be sure 100%.
> Any other way to check?


On top of my head, not really sure any other ways to check your record. Is there anyone could help?


----------



## sanands2007

Kurai said:


> Urgh.. any other May applicant waiting for a CO? I must be the last one here..


hi Kurai ,

please call them and check if there is any issue , or they are still yet to batch your application , 

calling definetly helps .

Regards
San


----------



## MaddyOZ

*Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications*

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


Priority processing arrangements

Most General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa applications are subject to a Ministerial Direction which determines the priority in which they are considered. 
See: Fact Sheet 24a – Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas

Under the Direction allocation of applications to a case officer for processing is done based on the priority of an application according to the Direction.

Each week within the two GSM processing centres (Adelaide and Brisbane) the highest priority applications on hand are allocated before the next highest until sufficient applications are allocated to deliver the GSM component of the 2011-12 Migration Program.
See: Migration Program Statistics

Each week around 1000 priority affected cases are allocated to case officers. These allocations are currently made up of all available applications from Priority Group 1 and 3, with the balance being Priority Group 4 cases. There are no GSM visa subclasses in Priority Group 2.

As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation. Since 1 July 2011, approximately 1481 applications lodged in Australia and 2702 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases have been received, with some of the applications from in Australia having been allocated to case officers.

Commencement of processing of Priority Group 5 applications

Based on the number of applications on hand and anticipated application rates for Priority Groups 1 and 3, the department expects to commence allocating some Priority Group 5 applications this program year.

There are currently approximately 27 347 applications lodged from in Australia and 15 284 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 5 cases awaiting allocation.

How processing will occur

Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged in Australia will begin with the remaining applications in the visa subclasses in effect prior to September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 28 July 2005. There are approximately 756 cases in this group.

Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged outside Australia will begin with applications in visa subclasses 495 and 496, which were lodged prior to 1 September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 10 July 2006. Unlike other GSM visa applications lodged from outside Australia, prior to 1 September 2007, these applications were not effected by the Minister's Cap and Cease arrangements. There are approximately 594 cases in this group.

The number of Priority Group 5 applications processed this program year will ultimately depend on the number of higher priority applications received, and other factors including any change in the size of the Migration Program or variation of the Processing Direction. Many Priority Group 5 applicants still face a considerable wait until their application is allocated to a case officer for processing and may want to consider other options available.


----------



## sgn051

neil_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share the good news with you. We've been granted our visa on 8-Dec, but just got the news yesterday from our agent.
> 
> All the agony of the long wait feels small in comparison to the joy of the moment
> Thanks for your help and support guys, and all the best for the rest of you waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


congratulation :clap2:


----------



## oliman

I am a June 5 applicant and I have allocated CO since DEC 7th. I was not received any document request email as I front loaded form 80 and 1221.

My document still show as "Required"! Many of my friends who supplied co with form 80 VIA email got their document status changed to MET. I am a bit worried about it.

Anyone with same situation?


----------



## varsur

Guys need help here. Anyone who have done PCC from regional passport office Ahmedabad (India). Do I need a letter from DIAC asking for PCC. I have got a letter but where it says that PCC is required for all the applicants. In the letter there is no name mentioned for my wife. There is my name mentioned so I guess it should not be any issue with my PCC application.

Can someone help with what exactly required for PCC from Ahmedabad Regional Passport Office.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaddyOZ

varsur said:


> Guys need help here. Anyone who have done PCC from regional passport office Ahmedabad (India). Do I need a letter from DIAC asking for PCC. I have got a letter but where it says that PCC is required for all the applicants. In the letter there is no name mentioned for my wife. There is my name mentioned so I guess it should not be any issue with my PCC application.
> 
> Can someone help with what exactly required for PCC from Ahmedabad Regional Passport Office.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For PCC in India there is no letter required from DIAC. So you can very well apply for PCC mentioning the reason as Immigration for Australia.

You can apply for you and your dependents as well. You can go to the RPO and fill in the form directly. (If there is a prior appointment to be taken, then you need to take before going to the RPO office)

Good Luck.


----------



## varsur

MaddyOZ said:


> For PCC in India there is no letter required from DIAC. So you can very well apply for PCC mentioning the reason as Immigration for Australia.
> 
> You can apply for you and your dependents as well. You can go to the RPO and fill in the form directly. (If there is a prior appointment to be taken, then you need to take before going to the RPO office)
> 
> Good Luck.


MaddyOZ

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## imrancrest

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Emcee,
> 
> Have you raise PLE? If no, is there any impact to issue PLE?
> I thought we can raise PLE for inquiry of the application status..
> Can share me if you have any advice behind not to raise PLE and just wait ?
> As for me, I just raise PLE, but no reply. Any idea?
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


Hi Auriko , 

Have you got your grant or allocated a CO ? . Please share your updates , bcoz I have applied the same visa subclass as yours . THanks


----------



## shrikant

Hi Folks,
I have applied for 175 GSM visa. I could not get the employer reference letter for my present job however I have submitted an affidavit stating that I am working with this company with my position and joining dates + Pay slips + Bank A/c statements (showing the salary transfers) .
I worked with 3 companies in last 4 years so for each job I have submitted offer letters, Payslips, Income Tax certificate (wherever applicable) , Bank A/c statements , relieving / experience letters... Is this sufficient enough to meet the Work Experience criteria???

Any comments / suggestions ???

Cheers,

Shrikant


----------



## tanhum

oliman said:


> I am a June 5 applicant and I have allocated CO since DEC 7th. I was not received any document request email as I front loaded form 80 and 1221.
> 
> My document still show as "Required"! Many of my friends who supplied co with form 80 VIA email got their document status changed to MET. I am a bit worried about it.
> 
> Anyone with same situation?


dont worry.. CO will contact you.. wait for 3-4 days and try calling up DIAC if u still havent heard anything.. I have seen such dealys in many Pakistani applicants cases.. seems like they carry out a lot of external checks for pakistan applicants.


----------



## tanhum

shrikant said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have applied for 175 GSM visa. I could not get the employer reference letter for my present job however I have submitted an affidavit stating that I am working with this company with my position and joining dates + Pay slips + Bank A/c statements (showing the salary transfers) .
> I worked with 3 companies in last 4 years so for each job I have submitted offer letters, Payslips, Income Tax certificate (wherever applicable) , Bank A/c statements , relieving / experience letters... Is this sufficient enough to meet the Work Experience criteria???
> 
> Any comments / suggestions ???
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shrikant


It should be enough. My husband is the main applicant on our file and to submitted a reference letter from his current company which he obtained from them on the pretext of correspendence higher education.


----------



## shrikant

tanhum said:


> It should be enough. My husband is the main applicant on our file and to submitted a reference letter from his current company which he obtained from them on the pretext of correspendence higher education.


Thanks Tanhum, In my case, for the present job I could not get the employer reference letter !!!
I 'm little worried whether the docs I have provided are sufficient enough or not?


----------



## pvannalath

Hi All
Any idea when medical status will change from required to received


----------



## Chaths

Hi All,

Allocation dates have been updated on Friday(09-Dec) , instead of usual fortnightly . New date is 30-April.


----------



## WeekrisH

Im extremely thrilled to report that we have been allocated a case officer today (12/12). Everything except FBI clearance shows as 'Met' in the Document checklist. CO from T4 has requested for FBI clearance to be submitted within 28 days. Darn, we still have to wait for a month to get the FBI clearance back since i hear it is currently taking 9-10 weeks. 

Good luck for all June applicants awaiting a CO. Your turn maybe any moment now.


----------



## Auriko1976

*Got CO (08-Dec-2011)*

Hi Guys,

Happy to share that I got CO on 08-Dec-2011 .
My application is Subclass 475 (Relative Sponsor) applied on 10-May-2011.
CO requested From 80 and the other certs in our original language.
So I am in the midst of doing right now.

I wanna ask you guys about Work Experiences, 

Should I submit Payslip only? As I don't keep previous of all my employment letter. Is payslip can accept by CO ? As you guys know, it's quite difficult to get our manager sign with job responsibilities. Even our employment letter are without job responsibilities as it had been prepared by HR and also HR manager only signed. 

If there anyone, who granted and CO had accepted Pay-slips, kindly advice me.
Thank you so much in advance.

Pls reply me.



Auriko


----------



## guy22

Chaths said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Allocation dates have been updated on Friday(09-Dec) , instead of usual fortnightly . New date is 30-April.


What an odd update! Not much progress to cat 4, but looking at all other groups, it seems like they are all set (everything up to Nov 27, which is only 2 weeks ago), and cat 5 are start getting COs


----------



## han solo

Dee-Aus said:


> Wow I’ve been out on town (with limited internet access) on a business trip and when I checked back on the forum, it’s been raining CO allocations for May and June applicants!
> 
> Let me add to the good news as I have also been recently allocated a CO!
> 
> Lodgement Date: May 9, 2011
> 175 online, external auditor
> No agent
> Form 80 frontloaded: December 5, 2011
> PCCs frontloaded: December 7, 2011 (am)
> CO allocation: December 7, 2011 (pm)
> Medicals: taken on December 1. Medical center (e-health) said they will finalize this week, most probably by Dec. 10
> 
> On the day the CO emailed me, a new line was added to my online status: the long awaited “application being processed further”! In my document checklist, all of the REQUIRED changed to MET except for forms 26 and 160. Also, in the application status, “Further medical results REFERRED” dated Dec. 8 is indicated for me and my daughter, and the health requirements remain outstanding; while my husband’s says “Further medical results RECEIVED” dated Dec. 7 and health requirements finalized dated Dec. 8.
> 
> What do you think the difference between REFERRED and RECEIVED is? The medical center did not mention any complications with mine and my daughter’s medicals… if there were, then they should’ve told us to come back and resolve it, right?
> 
> Let me share with you also that I was stressing out so much on the fact that on our PCCs (NBI clearance in the Philippines), I placed “immigration requirement” as the purpose. It was only a few days later that I checked the DIAC website and it said there that travel to Australia has to be specified! But now I am so relieved to see that our PCCs are Met already!
> 
> Have already updated our worksheet. I’m so happy I can update some items in my signature!!! =)
> 
> Hopefully our medicals can be finalized soon… I hope to hear good news, it would be the PERFECT Christmas present!
> 
> Let me also update my friends’ status:
> 1. Friend 1 lodged on April 2, 2011 (accountant) and got CO allocation on November 18. She took the medicals with me on Dec. 1 but was called on Dec. 5 to come back for another view of her x-ray. It seems she won’t be able to make her 28day deadline. She will go back to the medical center on Dec. 19.
> 2. Friend 2 who lodged on May 2, 2011 (external auditor) got CO allocation this Friday December 9. CO asked for evidence of specific work experience , form 80, PCC and medicals. She will go for her medicals on Dec. 15.
> 
> Let me say good luck to all the waiting May and June applicants. If you have no problem possibly leaving for Australia within less than a year, then I suggest you frontload everything you can already so that once CO is allocated, everything will go smooth sailing and you don’t have to worry and be stressed out about your 28-day deadline.


first, congratulations to your CO allocation. :clap2:

thank you very much for a mouthful of info you shared. this convinced me the next step for me and my dependant. since i have not been allocated a CO yet, maybe, for now we better go for the NBI first, though the med clinic doesn't require me to have a CO letter requesting us to proceed for the med exams. i'd better wait for the allocation for now.

again, my thanks & congratulations. i just hope you will still be around to guide us as much as you can. good luck to your preparation. :cheer2:


----------



## tanhum

@ Srikanth 
sufficiency of the docs will depend on the CO that will be alloted to you. If He/she is convinced of your work exp with the docs you have provided good else they will ask for more evidence. 

But so far from what you have mentioned if your experience letters have a breif description on your job role and can support your claim of you being skilled in the occupcation you have nominated, i think it would be enough. 

In anycase see if you can get any reference letters from your collegues mentioning your job duties. Attach their business card along with the reference letter. If the CO requests for more evidence you can provide it.


----------



## imrancrest

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share that I got CO on 08-Dec-2011 .
> My application is Subclass 475 (Relative Sponsor) applied on 10-May-2011.
> CO requested From 80 and the other certs in our original language.
> So I am in the midst of doing right now.
> 
> I wanna ask you guys about Work Experiences,
> 
> Should I submit Payslip only? As I don't keep previous of all my employment letter. Is payslip can accept by CO ? As you guys know, it's quite difficult to get our manager sign with job responsibilities. Even our employment letter are without job responsibilities as it had been prepared by HR and also HR manager only signed.
> 
> If there anyone, who granted and CO had accepted Pay-slips, kindly advice me.
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Pls reply me.
> 
> 
> 
> Auriko


Pay slips of 3 months , income tax returns , and a affidavit stating the responsibilities with witness of your colleague should be enough.
It is beneficial that your colleague is senior to you .


----------



## han solo

neil_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share the good news with you. We've been granted our visa on 8-Dec, but just got the news yesterday from our agent.
> 
> All the agony of the long wait feels small in comparison to the joy of the moment
> Thanks for your help and support guys, and all the best for the rest of you waiting.
> 
> Cheers!


congratulations. :clap2: i wish i could feel the same excitement you have in the soonest possible time. good luck. :cheer2:


----------



## Auriko1976

imrancrest said:


> Pay slips of 3 months , income tax returns , and a affidavit stating the responsibilities with witness of your colleague should be enough.
> It is beneficial that your colleague is senior to you .



Hi Amrancrest,

You mean, I should prepare the statement letter and asked my Senior to sign?
Is it workable ? Have you done so or your friend done so? Please so advice me. Thank you so much.


Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## han solo

WeekrisH said:


> Im extremely thrilled to report that we have been allocated a case officer today (12/12). Everything except FBI clearance shows as 'Met' in the Document checklist. CO from T4 has requested for FBI clearance to be submitted within 28 days. Darn, we still have to wait for a month to get the FBI clearance back since i hear it is currently taking 9-10 weeks.
> 
> Good luck for all June applicants awaiting a CO. Your turn maybe any moment now.


so how will go about the delay of the issuance? from what i've read uploading of the scanned FBI receipt will prove that you have taken a further step of the request. 

i think i need tons of luck. i want a CO allocation, hopefully, before the holidays. 

congratulations & best of luck. :clap2:


----------



## imrancrest

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Amrancrest,
> 
> You mean, I should prepare the statement letter and asked my Senior to sign?
> Is it workable ? Have you done so or your friend done so? Please so advice me. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


Yes type a formal letter with your senior accepting the written statement . This has to be certified then .

Format : 
youe colleague certifiying that he knows you and working together and your responsibility is so and so . 
This has to be certified by an authorized person. 

basically , what they see is whether you have worked or not . Your pay slips and income tax returns will prove that . In the letter , mention your colleagues contact . This will prove your job responsibilities .

I have already front loaded these things . I have heard people doing the same and got visa grant .


----------



## Auriko1976

imrancrest said:


> Yes type a formal letter with your senior accepting the written statement . This has to be certified then .
> 
> Format :
> youe colleague certifiying that he knows you and working together and your responsibility is so and so .
> This has to be certified by an authorized person.
> 
> basically , what they see is whether you have worked or not . Your pay slips and income tax returns will prove that . In the letter , mention your colleagues contact . This will prove your job responsibilities .
> 
> I have already front loaded these things . I have heard people doing the same and got visa grant .


Yes....friend...
I got it what you mean.
I will do that today and get it from my Senior Engineer acknowledgement with sign. I deeply hope that it can solve it.
Thank you so much for advice me.
Deeply thanks friend..

I will post to let all my friends know to this forum once I received my grant....

Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## imrancrest

Auriko1976 said:


> Yes....friend...
> I got it what you mean.
> I will do that today and get it from my Senior Engineer acknowledgement with sign. I deeply hope that it can solve it.
> Thank you so much for advice me.
> Deeply thanks friend..
> 
> I will post to let all my friends know to this forum once I received my grant....
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


good luck . FYI - Certify from authorized person someone like Notary . Also state that your company does not mention roles , so im writing thi letter .


----------



## Auriko1976

imrancrest said:


> good luck . FYI - Certify from authorized person someone like Notary . Also state that your company does not mention roles , so im writing thi letter .


Hi Friend,

Shall I get sign from Notary (Lawyer) to sign as Certified True Copy after complete my Senior Engineer signed?
I just wanna clear clarify to get complete job for my submission.
Thank you friend.


Rgds,
Auriko


----------



## imrancrest

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Shall I get sign from Notary (Lawyer) to sign as Certified True Copy after complete my Senior Engineer signed?
> I just wanna clear clarify to get complete job for my submission.
> Thank you friend.
> 
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


yes thats right .


----------



## tanhum

Auriko1976 said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Shall I get sign from Notary (Lawyer) to sign as Certified True Copy after complete my Senior Engineer signed?
> I just wanna clear clarify to get complete job for my submission.
> Thank you friend.
> 
> 
> Rgds,
> Auriko


Would like to share our experience with you.. We filed our application through an agent. On his advice we submitted the following docs..

1.To get the roles and reponsibilities in brief on the comany letterhead and signed by manager.. My husband requested in his company that he needs it for distance learning MBA. The detailed letter was provided by current company and his previous company.
2. His first company denied the request so he got reference letters from his collegues who are at senior manager position currently with their business cards attached to the reference letters.
3. To further strengthen his claims he signed a declaration on a bond paper stating his responsibilties and signed by notary.
4. I addition to the above he provided pay slips, offer letters, exp letters and relieving letters from all his companies.

hope it is of help to you


----------



## Auriko1976

Dear Imrancrest and Tahnhum,

Thank you so much for helping me and advice me.
I would deeply thanks for you guys giving me the guidance and valuable advice.
I will sure follow up what you guys advice me and will keep inform you all.
Thank you so much....

Warmest Regards,
Auriko


----------



## gunpuwder

today i checked the status of my application and found that the form 80 for me and my wife that requested by the CO is now showing MET.

My CO also asked me for providing evidence of work experience. 

May be now he is moving for the external check.. Guyz, will he notify me if he goes for external check?

if everything alright then how long it will take for the request of PCC and Medical.

i already done my PCC but yet to do Medical.

I am getting very impatient. I guess i need to hold tight my shuttle and wait.


but tension is killing me....:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## varunsal

Hi Guys,

I am in trouble i guess.....

DIAC has updated timelines:
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Acc to this all 176 applications before 27 Nov have received a CO....

I am 24 Nov applicant but i havent till now 

WA sent 1100 to DIAC on 28th Nov, and mailed me.....so thats why i was patient earlier.....

but now since they say that they have given CO to applications before 27th Nov, should I worry  what should be my step now? 



tk cr, thanks.


----------



## gunpuwder

varunsal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in trouble i guess.....
> 
> DIAC has updated timelines:
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Acc to this all 176 applications before 27 Nov have received a CO....
> 
> I am 24 Nov applicant but i havent till now
> 
> WA sent 1100 to DIAC on 28th Nov, and mailed me.....so thats why i was patient earlier.....
> 
> but now since they say that they have given CO to applications before 27th Nov, should I worry  what should be my step now?
> 
> 
> 
> tk cr, thanks.



as you already showed enough Patience now calling them would the only option left for you.


----------



## tanhum

varunsal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in trouble i guess.....
> 
> DIAC has updated timelines:
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Acc to this all 176 applications before 27 Nov have received a CO....
> 
> I am 24 Nov applicant but i havent till now
> 
> WA sent 1100 to DIAC on 28th Nov, and mailed me.....so thats why i was patient earlier.....
> 
> but now since they say that they have given CO to applications before 27th Nov, should I worry  what should be my step now?
> 
> 
> 
> tk cr, thanks.


May be a CO is alloted to you but he is yet to contact you and update ur details.. raise a PLE or call up DIAC for info


----------



## varunsal

Thanks Tanhum,
and gunpowder (is that sarcasm), anyways  thanks

176 subclass falls under Priority 3, i can see dates given for 176, under priority 4 as well, how does this work?

How one knows then is the person under 3 or 4......

thanks in advance........


----------



## RakeshPatel

read this -

Client Service Charter



varunsal said:


> Thanks Tanhum,
> and gunpowder (is that sarcasm), anyways  thanks
> 
> 176 subclass falls under Priority 3, i can see dates given for 176, under priority 4 as well, how does this work?
> 
> How one knows then is the person under 3 or 4......
> 
> thanks in advance........


----------



## clerk85

My first employers address has been changed where I worked from Feb 2006 to Aug 2008. Should I notify? If yes then how? Because I am October applicant and may not get CO before April 2012.


----------



## itskamran

varunsal said:


> Thanks Tanhum,
> and gunpowder (is that sarcasm), anyways  thanks
> 
> 176 subclass falls under Priority 3, i can see dates given for 176, under priority 4 as well, how does this work?
> 
> How one knows then is the person under 3 or 4......
> 
> thanks in advance........


In Case of State Migration 176 Falls in Priority 3 and in family sponsored it is same as 175 in processing point of view


----------



## varunsal

RakeshPatel said:


> read this -
> 
> Client Service Charter


Thanks Rakesh, I will read it......


----------



## varunsal

itskamran said:


> In Case of State Migration 176 Falls in Priority 3 and in family sponsored it is same as 175 in processing point of view


Great info, thanks


----------



## imrancrest

MaddyOZ said:


> What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
> 
> 
> Priority processing arrangements
> 
> Most General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa applications are subject to a Ministerial Direction which determines the priority in which they are considered.
> See: Fact Sheet 24a – Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> Under the Direction allocation of applications to a case officer for processing is done based on the priority of an application according to the Direction.
> 
> Each week within the two GSM processing centres (Adelaide and Brisbane) the highest priority applications on hand are allocated before the next highest until sufficient applications are allocated to deliver the GSM component of the 2011-12 Migration Program.
> See: Migration Program Statistics
> 
> Each week around 1000 priority affected cases are allocated to case officers. These allocations are currently made up of all available applications from Priority Group 1 and 3, with the balance being Priority Group 4 cases. There are no GSM visa subclasses in Priority Group 2.
> 
> As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation. Since 1 July 2011, approximately 1481 applications lodged in Australia and 2702 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases have been received, with some of the applications from in Australia having been allocated to case officers.
> 
> Commencement of processing of Priority Group 5 applications
> 
> Based on the number of applications on hand and anticipated application rates for Priority Groups 1 and 3, the department expects to commence allocating some Priority Group 5 applications this program year.
> 
> There are currently approximately 27 347 applications lodged from in Australia and 15 284 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 5 cases awaiting allocation.
> 
> How processing will occur
> 
> Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged in Australia will begin with the remaining applications in the visa subclasses in effect prior to September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 28 July 2005. There are approximately 756 cases in this group.
> 
> Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged outside Australia will begin with applications in visa subclasses 495 and 496, which were lodged prior to 1 September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 10 July 2006. Unlike other GSM visa applications lodged from outside Australia, prior to 1 September 2007, these applications were not effected by the Minister's Cap and Cease arrangements. There are approximately 594 cases in this group.
> 
> The number of Priority Group 5 applications processed this program year will ultimately depend on the number of higher priority applications received, and other factors including any change in the size of the Migration Program or variation of the Processing Direction. Many Priority Group 5 applicants still face a considerable wait until their application is allocated to a case officer for processing and may want to consider other options available.


Hey mate , this context is bit confusing to me . 
"As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation. Since 1 July 2011, approximately 1481 applications lodged in Australia and 2702 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases have been received, with some of the applications from in Australia having been allocated to case officers."

Does it mean as of Nov 18th , total of 5544 apps awaiting CO allocation out of which 2702 has been lodged after July 1 ?.

I just wanted to predict when I will get CO .


----------



## MaddyOZ

imrancrest said:


> Hey mate , this context is bit confusing to me .
> "As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation. Since 1 July 2011, approximately 1481 applications lodged in Australia and 2702 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases have been received, with some of the applications from in Australia having been allocated to case officers."
> 
> Does it mean as of Nov 18th , total of 5544 apps awaiting CO allocation out of which 2702 has been lodged after July 1 ?


Yes thats how it states...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## buzzvishwanath

Hello Guys

My Medicals is done , now the status shows that Medicals are finalized. So After how many days shall i give my CO a reminder to take up my case in-case it isn't taken up for processing.

Please Advise.

Cheers


----------



## MaddyOZ

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> My Medicals is done , now the status shows that Medicals are finalized. So After how many days shall i give my CO a reminder to take up my case in-case it isn't taken up for processing.
> 
> Please Advise.
> 
> Cheers


Give a weeks time max. If no change then you may ask for a status. Hopefully if all odr docs r met. You should be gtng the approval anytime.

Good Luck..Cheers!!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## buzzvishwanath

MaddyOZ said:


> Give a weeks time max. If no change then you may ask for a status. Hopefully if all odr docs r met. You should be gtng the approval anytime.
> 
> Good Luck..Cheers!!!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum



Hello

Thank you Maddy

Cheers


----------



## JBY

I"m really happy for everyone here who's getting their visas in lighting speed ! I can see that 176 is the way to go these days with state sponsorship. The only reason i didn't apply for 176 is cuz i wanted freedom to settle in any city i'd like.

But the sad part is watching all the 175 Visas taking so long  , i'm Oct2011 applicant and i just can't wait anymore!! :tongue1: 

with the way things are going, I'm guessing i'll only get CO by May 2012 earliest. I still don't understand why 175 has lower priority when its harder to qualify for ?


----------



## mandhani

JBY said:


> I"m really happy for everyone here who's getting their visas in lighting speed ! I can see that 176 is the way to go these days with state sponsorship. The only reason i didn't apply for 176 is cuz i wanted freedom to settle in any city i'd like.
> 
> But the sad part is watching all the 175 Visas taking so long  , i'm Oct2011 applicant and i just can't wait anymore!! :tongue1:
> 
> with the way things are going, I'm guessing i'll only get CO by May 2012 earliest. I still don't understand why 175 has lower priority when its harder to qualify for ?


I am also October 2011 applicant. Going by the speed and number of applications my guess is we will get CO latest by Mar 2012. Though I want earliest CO allocation by May 2012 end but I guess it will be much earlier.


----------



## hongkiat

oliman said:


> I am a June 5 applicant and I have allocated CO since DEC 7th. I was not received any document request email as I front loaded form 80 and 1221.
> 
> My document still show as "Required"! Many of my friends who supplied co with form 80 VIA email got their document status changed to MET. I am a bit worried about it.
> 
> Anyone with same situation?


I am June 5 applicant tii. At least u have CO. Try raising a PLE.


----------



## sanands2007

Any new June applicants with CO :focus: ??????

Regards
San


----------



## imrancrest

JBY said:


> I"m really happy for everyone here who's getting their visas in lighting speed ! I can see that 176 is the way to go these days with state sponsorship. The only reason i didn't apply for 176 is cuz i wanted freedom to settle in any city i'd like.
> 
> But the sad part is watching all the 175 Visas taking so long  , i'm Oct2011 applicant and i just can't wait anymore!! :tongue1:
> 
> with the way things are going, I'm guessing i'll only get CO by May 2012 earliest. I still don't understand why 175 has lower priority when its harder to qualify for ?


My prediction is DIAC is trying to complete all June applicants by this December end . And start of applications lodged from July 11 will be picked from Jan 12 . 

Believe me , the no of people applied in June will be equal to no of people applied from July 11 to Oct 11 . 

Even I have applied in Oct 11 and we shall expect to get CO by Feb end or March .


----------



## RakeshPatel

Good Morning Guys,

May, June applicants please check your visa status online. Please update us.

It's hard to wait 

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## tanhum

RakeshPatel said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> May, June applicants please check your visa status online. Please update us.
> 
> It's hard to wait
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


 nothing so far..


----------



## pvannalath

Any idea who changes the online form medical status from required to received.Sydney HOC or CO


----------



## tanhum

pvannalath said:


> Any idea who changes the online form medical status from required to received.Sydney HOC or CO



Case officer updates the status to Met


----------



## pvannalath

tanhum said:


> Case officer updates the status to Met


bfore that there is another step ie required to received who does that


----------



## gunpuwder

RakeshPatel said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> May, June applicants please check your visa status online. Please update us.
> 
> It's hard to wait
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel




its really hard to wait....waiting perhaps most d\irritating job...


----------



## pvannalath

Hi 
My partner's medical status look like this

09/05/2011 Health requirements outstanding 
09/05/2011 Medical examination required 
05/12/2011 Further medical results received 
05/12/2011 Further medical results received 
09/05/2011 HIV blood test required 

Mine is look like this
06/12/2011 Health requirements finalised 
06/12/2011 Further medical results received 
05/12/2011 Further medical results received 
05/12/2011 Further medical results received 
06/12/2011 HIV blood test received 

me and my wife has undergone med test on same day.i am a bit nervous now? any body is able to explain this situation


----------



## Zeeshanbs

sanands2007 said:


> Any new June applicants with CO :focus: ??????
> 
> Regards
> San



Oliman you are still lucky as you are june 5 candidate and got CO allocated.
i am a May 10 applicant and i got CO allocated on 10 december exactly 7 months after application and i also have frontloaded form 80 and form 1221.

i also have the same status of every doc still required,


----------



## hongkiat

nothing from my end - just checked 5 minutes ago...


----------



## juaning

hi you guys, can anyone post the link to the apps status spreadsheet? T Hanks for you


----------



## buzzvishwanath

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


----------



## vickey1

Dear Members,

Count me also in this club.

Best Regards,
Vickey1.


----------



## aimz

hi guys!!! as of today, no CO yet .. 

Anyway, I have a question, when we lodged our application last June, my husband already have a new employer which was not stated in his application. What was stated there was his job from yr 2005 until April 2011. He started with his new employer last May. Reference letter was not submitted because the management did not provide us the employment certificate. Agent did not say anything about it affecting our application, what do you think guys???Im just a bit bothered.


----------



## neil_

varsur said:


> Neil_
> 
> Do you still need to get your passport stamped with Visa or you can take a print out, book a ticket and fly?


varsur, sorry for the late reply .. yes you need to have the visa evidenced on your passport from the nearest VFS Australia Visa Application Center before flying

-neil


----------



## tanhum

aimz said:


> hi guys!!! as of today, no CO yet ..
> 
> Anyway, I have a question, when we lodged our application last June, my husband already have a new employer which was not stated in his application. What was stated there was his job from yr 2005 until April 2011. He started with his new employer last May. Reference letter was not submitted because the management did not provide us the employment certificate. Agent did not say anything about it affecting our application, what do you think guys???Im just a bit bothered.



I think you should fill up form 1022 for change of circumstances and inform the case officer about the new employer.


----------



## aimz

tanhum said:


> I think you should fill up form 1022 for change of
> circumstances and inform the case officer about the new employer.


thanks tanhum! upon filling up form 1022 where are we going to e-mail it since we dont have CO yet? my husband asked our agent about it just now after I told him about it.


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi guys.
I am a May applicant and I am still not allocated with a CO. Looking at a spreadsheet, I see that there are only 3 of us who are still without a CO. Frankly speaking, I do not understand the logic DIAC operates as there are a lot of June applicants who have a CO (till the 10th of June), but on the other hand, there are some gaps in May which we do need to be covered  But at the same time, I really appreciate DIAC's speed and I am not going to write PLE as according to DIAC the official date is April 30.... so, we can wait for 2-3 weeks till the next update comes.


----------



## Khyloz

Hi Guys,

Good Morning. Just want to ask if you have any idea for this question: At which office do you intend to lodged your visa application? We don't know about this since we lodge online for visa 176Relative sponsored

Please advise


Thanks in advance. God Bless


----------



## MaddyOZ

Khyloz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good Morning. Just want to ask if you have any idea for this question: At which office do you intend to lodged your visa application? We don't know about this since we lodge online for visa 176Relative sponsored
> 
> Please advise
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. God Bless


Its Adelaide for GSM visa's.

*Applications lodged outside Australia*

Visa Subclass	Paper	Online
175 Skilled – Independent	Adelaide	Adelaide
*176 Skilled – Sponsored	Adelaide	Adelaide*
475 Skilled – Regional Sponsored	Adelaide	Adelaide
476 Skilled – Recognised Graduate	Adelaide	Adelaide

*Applications lodged in Australia
*Visa Subclass	Paper	Online
485 Skilled – Graduate	Adelaide	Brisbane
487 Skilled – Regional Sponsored	Adelaide	Brisbane
885 Skilled – Independent	Adelaide	Brisbane
886 Skilled – Sponsored	Adelaide	Brisbane
887 Skilled - Regional	Adelaide	Brisbane

Refer : General Skilled Migration Processing Centres

Good Luck.


----------



## Khyloz

MaddyOZ said:


> Its Adelaide for GSM visa's.
> 
> *Applications lodged outside Australia*
> 
> Visa Subclass	Paper	Online
> 175 Skilled – Independent	Adelaide	Adelaide
> *176 Skilled – Sponsored	Adelaide	Adelaide*
> 475 Skilled – Regional Sponsored	Adelaide	Adelaide
> 476 Skilled – Recognised Graduate	Adelaide	Adelaide
> 
> *Applications lodged in Australia
> *Visa Subclass	Paper	Online
> 485 Skilled – Graduate	Adelaide	Brisbane
> 487 Skilled – Regional Sponsored	Adelaide	Brisbane
> 885 Skilled – Independent	Adelaide	Brisbane
> 886 Skilled – Sponsored	Adelaide	Brisbane
> 887 Skilled - Regional	Adelaide	Brisbane
> 
> Refer : General Skilled Migration Processing Centres
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks a lot MaddyOz...God Bless


----------



## sharemyhead

30/05/2011 GSM 175 applicant...
Online status changed to "Application being processed further"
Documents in the document checklist apart from PCC & Medicals show met.
Hurrah!!!


----------



## varsur

masvirk said:


> As per IOM website, any migrant (Skilled migration included) holding a PR visa is eligiable for a consessional air fare if using IOM booking services. For details check www dot iom dot int/jahia/Jahia/pid/1820
> 
> regards



Masvirk

Do you know if the bookings can be done online or need to visit their office in person?


----------



## MaddyOZ

sharemyhead said:


> 30/05/2011 GSM 175 applicant...
> Online status changed to "Application being processed further"
> Documents in the document checklist apart from PCC & Medicals show met.
> Hurrah!!!


Good Luck and All the best...! Finally light at the end of the tunnel.. just few more days and you will get there...! 

Cheers!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Good Morning Guys ,
No news for my file  


From another timeline site
28th June 175 applicant (name Henning ) got CO
Software Engineer , Germany

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## satishaltruistic

Guys,

My application status changed to Application processed furthur.

I hope that I have a CO allocated now.Any advise pls????

Application lodged- 13th June,2011

176 Family sponsored

Cheers

Satish


----------



## tanhum

Hello everybody.. very happy to inform you all that we have a case officer and the status for medicals and PCC are 'Requested' all the other documents is 'Met'.

Booking an appointment for medicals now :clap2:


----------



## MaddyOZ

satishaltruistic said:


> Guys,
> 
> My application status changed to Application processed furthur.
> 
> I hope that I have a CO allocated now.Any advise pls????
> 
> Application lodged- 13th June,2011
> 
> 176 Family sponsored
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Satish


Yes satish. This means CO is allocated. 

Just hang on for few more days to get there with the PR grant in hand.

Cheers


----------



## RakeshPatel

Many Congrats Tanhum & Satish for getting CO.

June applicants it's time to do now medical & PCC...


----------



## sanands2007

Congrates tanhum & satish  

Regards 
San


----------



## tanhum

Thank you RakeshPatel and San. All the best for your applications. Hope things go smooth


----------



## clerk85

Congrates tanhum and satish


----------



## gunpuwder

can anyone please provide me the link to call DIAC?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Khyloz

gunpuwder said:


> can anyone please provide me the link to call DIAC?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Hi,

Kindly refer below link:


General Skilled Migration Processing Centres


God Bless


----------



## MaddyOZ

gunpuwder said:


> can anyone please provide me the link to call DIAC?
> 
> thanks in advance.


General enquiries

Telephone: 131 881
Note: This number is only available if you are phoning from in Australia. If you are outside Australia and wish to make an enquiry please contact the relevant Australian Immigration office overseas.
See: Immigration Offices outside Australia
Phone this general enquiries number to:
obtain general information on all temporary and permanent visa categories (including visitors, students, family migration, temporary business visas and refugee and humanitarian applications)
make appointments for lodging visa applications
change your contact details
contact departmental officers.
Hours of operation
8.30 am to 4.30 pm Monday to Friday (recorded information available outside these hours)
General Skilled Migration enquiries

*Telephone: 1300 364 613* --> Prefix +61 (If calling from overseas)
Phone this number to obtain information on General Skilled Migration and how to lodge a General Skilled Migration visa application.
Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:
your application is outside standard processing times
or
you wish to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.
If you have lodged a General Skilled Migration visa, and have been allocated a case officer, you should, where possible, correspond directly by email with your case officer.
Hours of operation
9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)


----------



## MaddyOZ

Visa Label details are explained in this link...(For your information / Reference)

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/images/reuse/student_visa.gif

Good Luck...


----------



## tanhum

Hi.. 

This information might be useful for the applicants from bangalore, India. 

I booked an appointment with Fortis this saturday for the medicals. They do have e-health(Started very recently it seems). Price is 3k(Not sure for children). 

Elbit also has e-health. Price is 4k(1k for children). They have a long wait for appointments about a week( Looks like many applicants get it done here). 
When i spoke to the concerned departments at both the places i felt Fortis is more organised and hence going to them.


----------



## mac6788

tanhum said:


> Hi..
> 
> This information might be useful for the applicants from bangalore, India.
> 
> I booked an appointment with Fortis this saturday for the medicals. They do have e-health(Started very recently it seems). Price is 3k(Not sure for children).
> 
> Elbit also has e-health. Price is 4k(1k for children). They have a long wait for appointments about a week( Looks like many applicants get it done here).
> When i spoke to the concerned departments at both the places i felt Fortis is more organised and hence going to them.


Even I look forward to Fortis for my Medicals in next few months. Even though it is clearly marked with e-health flag on Oz Immigration website, however, got the first confirmation in person from tanhum.

tanhum, do let us know how was service at Fortis.


----------



## tanhum

sure mac6788


----------



## sharemyhead

MaddyOZ said:


> Good Luck and All the best...! Finally light at the end of the tunnel.. just few more days and you will get there...!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks a lot MaddyOZ..

@Everyone
Any pointers on where to get the medicals done around Noida/Delhi.
Also, could you tell me the hospitals that offer e-Health.

To everyone who's waiting... Hang in there people.. Your time is not far!!!

Cheers,


----------



## MaddyOZ

sharemyhead said:


> Thanks a lot MaddyOZ..
> 
> @Everyone
> Any pointers on where to get the medicals done around Noida/Delhi.
> Also, could you tell me the hospitals that offer e-Health.
> 
> To everyone who's waiting... Hang in there people.. Your time is not far!!!
> 
> Cheers,


Check this link : India - Panel Doctors

Both the centers below are ehealth enabled. (you will see the symbol for ehealth at right top of the center name)

New Delhi

Medical and Radiology Clinic 
Max Medcentre
N-110 Panchsheel Park
New Delhi
Telephone: +91 88 0033 4457, 98 999 74 127, 11 2649 9870
Fax: +91 11 2649 9860
Doctor(s):
Dr Pankaj Soni
Dr Sandeep Budhiraja
Dr Monica Mahajan
Dr Rommel Tickoo
Dr Prabhat Bhushan

Medical and Radiology Clinic 
Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre
4/27, Shantiniketan
New Delhi 110 021
Telephone: +91 11 2411 1562, 2411 4316, 2411 1693
Doctor(s):
Dr Malkit Law (female)

Good Luck.


----------



## shrsir

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes CO is allocated for your application. You will need to wait for few more days for the CO to assess your uploaded documents then he will change the status to MET.
> 
> Also you will get a mail communication from him /her if there are any additional documents required for processing your application further.
> 
> Good Luck and Congrats on CO Allocation.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks MaddyOz, indeed i have the CO today - however, one concern is, most of the documents (except Medicals) show 'Met' for me and my wife, but all documents for my daughter still say 'Required'. I had submitted everything to my agent, wonder why this difference.. any idea?


----------



## buzzvishwanath

tanhum said:


> Hi..
> 
> This information might be useful for the applicants from bangalore, India.
> 
> I booked an appointment with Fortis this saturday for the medicals. They do have e-health(Started very recently it seems). Price is 3k(Not sure for children).
> 
> Elbit also has e-health. Price is 4k(1k for children). They have a long wait for appointments about a week( Looks like many applicants get it done here).
> When i spoke to the concerned departments at both the places i felt Fortis is more organised and hence going to them.



Hello

Fortis doesnt have E-health .When i called fortis they told me they dont E-Health . So didnt bother to go there . Yeah Fortis seems to be more well organised. I did mine in Elbit this month . Was Charged 3250 inclusive of everything . Fortis told me 2.5k for tests and 2k for courier charges .
Elbit does have E-Health . 



For elbit though they say that u need to take an appointment . There aint any such case . Even if u do take an Appointment they make u wait . Plus they didnt even verify if we have an appointment so i guess its just a way to keep large crowds out.


Cheers


----------



## sanands2007

Rakesh,KennthFooSGN,Deeptss,Rachel Get Ready , soon it would be your Turn for getting CO :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Regards
San


----------



## KennethFoo

sanands2007 said:


> Rakesh,KennthFooSGN,Deeptss,Rachel Get Ready , soon it would be your Turn for getting CO :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi San,

Thanks for giving us hope  I have front loaded all docs. Hopefully will get direct pregrant from co soon. 

Hope everyone gets their grant asap and have a wonderful christmas and new year:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Dee-Aus

han solo said:


> first, congratulations to your CO allocation. :clap2:
> 
> thank you very much for a mouthful of info you shared. this convinced me the next step for me and my dependant. since i have not been allocated a CO yet, maybe, for now we better go for the NBI first, though the med clinic doesn't require me to have a CO letter requesting us to proceed for the med exams. i'd better wait for the allocation for now.
> 
> again, my thanks & congratulations. i just hope you will still be around to guide us as much as you can. good luck to your preparation. :cheer2:


Thanks Han Solo! Still no change as of today (and my status has been showing "health requirements finalised" as of 12/12/11 but the medical documents still show required and not met. This waiting stage is a killer! It's not easy checking your status every day (and several times a day if possible). :smow:

Sure thing, I'll still be around. This forum has been indispensable!

You lodged on June, right? My advice, go for your PCCs and medicals already.


----------



## Dee-Aus

Madicken said:


> When does the christmas season start and end for DIAC?


Based on my CO's automatic response to email:

"This year the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (Adelaide office) will be closed Monday 26 December 2011, Tuesday 27 December 2011 and Wednesday 28 December 2011. It will re-open on Thursday 29 December 2011 and Friday 30 December 2011. 

The office will then be closed again on Monday 2 January 2011. Normal services will resume on Tuesday 3 January 2012. 
If you are travelling to enable an offshore visa decision, you must ensure that you either depart Australia on or before 23 December 2011 (if departing over the Christmas break) or ensure that you do not attempt to return before Friday 30 December 2011."


----------



## Dee-Aus

chrishantha said:


> For all those who are anxious to know about the medical status you can checkout the below information
> 
> Permanent visa applicants:
> All applicants for permanent visas, including the main applicant, partner and any dependants, must be assessed against the health requirement. Even if the applicant's partner and dependants are not included in the visa application, they must still be assessed against the health requirement.
> 
> Applicants for a permanent visa will be asked to undergo a medical examination, an x-ray if 11 years of age or older and an HIV/AIDS test if 15 years of age or older, as well as any additional tests requested by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC).
> 
> From the Check the progress of an application website, typical Application Status are:
> 
> 1) "Further medical results received"
> HOC received your envelope.
> [process takes 2 days after received]
> 
> 2) "Health requirements outstaning"
> HOC decides if the applicant has local clearance capability. Here should be checked if applicants belong to class A (no significant history or abnormal findings) or class B (Significant history or abnormal findings present) according to assessed by the Panel Doctor in the FORM 26 (point "24 Recommendation"). For example: If applicant is Class A and lives in gazetted countries, the process is faster than B.
> 
> This step involves checking of: envelope arrives sealed, applicant identity, doctor identity, all reports certified and translated to English (if required)
> and correct tests done.
> 
> Today many "overseas medical test" for permanent VISA go to LCU (Local Clearance Unit) regardless of class A or B (I'm not sure why: Efficient, HOC collapsed?). Nevertheless, DIAC do not require a MOC assessment on all applications for permanent entry visas, and is therefore largely reliant on overseas panel doctrors and COs to ensure that health examinations and tests are conducted in line with DIAC requirements.
> [delivery process takes from 2 days to 1 week after 1 - don't frustrate if status doesn't change, sometimes online status are not updated but the process continues]
> 
> 3) "Further medical results referred"
> If not tuberculosis(TB), medicals (X-ray, hepatitis, VIH/AIDS, TB/blood tests or relevant considerations) are received by LCU.
> Key Functions from LCU are: Processing and local clearance of medical results sent from panel doctors, Process 'A' cases, referral of health assessment 'B' cases to HAS (compulsory for permanent VISA).
> In addition, medicals will be referred from LCU to a MOC (HAS) if any criteria for 'A' not met, problems with identity, panel doctor not found,medical results not legible or high risk country.
> 
> [this process takes 3 weeks to 2 month after 2 depending on your health condition (or a family member) and whether new assessments are required].
> (Category 2 is currently taking 3 weeks -approximately -)
> From here you may go to 4 or 5, depending on a MOC opinion from HAS.
> 
> 4) "Further medicals required"
> If necessary, MOC may also ask any applicant to undergo extra medical reports: full medical history, medical reports from specialists, reports from school, others. You or your Agent will receive an e-mail from HOC (see below).
> Contact to DIAC if you have not yet received notification about these requirements, after your status has changed.
> New tests/medical reports should be sent to Global Health (same building of HOC in Sydney)
> [same day you receive a letter asking you extra meds, the status will change to 4.]
> 
> 4.1) "Further medical results referred"
> If 4, extra medicals received by Global Health are sent to a HAS again for further review.
> [2-4 days after meds are received the status will change to 4.1]
> [process and final decision/advice takes 3 weeks to 2 months, depending on many factors]
> (Category 2 is currently taking 3 weeks -approximately -)
> 
> 5) "Health requirements finalised"
> Finalised is a status that means each documents fulfills requirement to be analyzed by a MOC. MOC takes from 1 to 4 days for a decision.
> Outcomes are entered in HATS (Health Assessment Tracking System), overseas post/case officer
> is notified of this outcome. Nevertheless, MOC can ask you to undergo new tests again. You will go to 4.
> 
> If not extra test are required, Case Officer deciding visa applications is notified and must accept the opinion from MOCs. After that CO will update the document checklist. It seems in this exactly time you will see "met" or "not met" in the website.
> [you will see this status 2-4 days after a MOC from HAS decides over your health criteria]
> 
> If all meds are "met" and the rest of the VISA requirements too, congratulations! DIAC will inform you VISA is granted.
> Else, if "not met", you can think in a re-view by means of a lawyer, a "Health Waiver" possibility (very difficult but possible) or even to think in another country.
> 
> 
> This is typical letter from HOC to Panel Doctors, if 4 ("Further medicals required"):
> ================================================== =============
> Dear Panel Doctor,
> The bearer of this letter, Person X, DOB: /date/, F is required to provide further medical information (details given below).
> Please include the following information:
> A current further assessment from
> "list of specialist here".
> 
> Please forward a further report addressing
> "list of requirements here"
> 
> The report must be sealed by you, the Doctor, stamped and signed, then sent from your clinic to the Global Health (GH) at the following address:
> Global Health
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Level 3, 26 Lee Street
> SYDNEY NSW AUSTRALIA 2000
> Please include a copy of this letter when sending any further documents to the Global Health.
> Please do not hesitate to contact GH with the details provided below, should you require further clarification or information.
> Global Health, Level 3, 26 Lee Street Sydney NSW Australia 2000
> GPO Box 9984 SYDNEY NSW 2001 Facsimile 61 2 8666 5901 Email:
> [email protected]


Thank you so much Chrishantha for this very comprehensive information!

My health requirements have been showing as finalised since 12/12/11... today is my fourth day and my medical forms still show REQUIRED. Crossing my fingers that there will be an update before the day ends!! :boxing:


----------



## KennethFoo

Dee-Aus said:


> Based on my CO's automatic response to email:
> 
> "This year the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (Adelaide office) will be closed Monday 26 December 2011, Tuesday 27 December 2011 and Wednesday 28 December 2011. It will re-open on Thursday 29 December 2011 and Friday 30 December 2011.
> 
> The office will then be closed again on Monday 2 January 2011. Normal services will resume on Tuesday 3 January 2012.
> If you are travelling to enable an offshore visa decision, you must ensure that you either depart Australia on or before 23 December 2011 (if departing over the Christmas break) or ensure that you do not attempt to return before Friday 30 December 2011."


Thank you for the info. It is a good sign that DIAC only closed for 3 days and hopefully not too many case offices having long break though. What happen to the files if the case office has a month holiday? The file going to be on his/her desk until he/she back to work? Hopefully not


----------



## sanands2007

KennethFoo said:


> Thank you for the info. It is a good sign that DIAC only closed for 3 days and hopefully not too many case offices having long break though. What happen to the files if the case office has a month holiday? The file going to be on his/her desk until he/she back to work? Hopefully not


Kennethfoo , hope fully not , else we would go mad waiting 

Regards
San


----------



## Dee-Aus

Khyloz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good Morning. Just want to ask if you have any idea for this question: At which office do you intend to lodged your visa application? We don't know about this since we lodge online for visa 176Relative sponsored
> 
> Please advise
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. God Bless


Hi Khyloz! Were you the one who was wondering if you need to wait for CO allocation before going for the medicals? Let me share with you my experience:

Case officer contacted me on December 7. However, I had decided to go for my medicals already in advance on December 1. I am from Mindanao but I went for National Health Services in Cebu because they are the nearest e-health medical center. 

You have to be at the medical center before 8am or else you won't be entertained for the day. When it was my turn, the first thing they asked for me was the letter from the CO. Since I had none yet but lodged online and not manual, I showed my forms 26 & 160 which I downloaded from DIAC (the one which specifically indicates your transaction reference number) and they accepted it. Once I was done in the afternoon, they checked online if they could find my TRN and since they found it, I qualified for e-health. Since there were no further medical tests required and I was not made to go back anymore (thank you Lord), they were able to submit/upload my medicals on 12/08 or 8 calendar days after I took my medicals.


----------



## Khyloz

Dee-Aus said:


> Hi Khyloz! Were you the one who was wondering if you need to wait for CO allocation before going for the medicals? Let me share with you my experience:
> 
> Case officer contacted me on December 7. However, I had decided to go for my medicals already in advance on December 1. I am from Mindanao but I went for National Health Services in Cebu because they are the nearest e-health medical center.
> 
> You have to be at the medical center before 8am or else you won't be entertained for the day. When it was my turn, the first thing they asked for me was the letter from the CO. Since I had none yet but lodged online and not manual, I showed my forms 26 & 160 which I downloaded from DIAC (the one which specifically indicates your transaction reference number) and they accepted it. Once I was done in the afternoon, they checked online if they could find my TRN and since they found it, I qualified for e-health. Since there were no further medical tests required and I was not made to go back anymore (thank you Lord), they were able to submit/upload my medicals on 12/08 or 8 calendar days after I took my medicals.


Hi Dee-Aus,

Thanks for the info. I called up the medical center yesterday and I told the in-charge that we are applying online and that I already printed out the forms that the DIAC provided us from our application. And at last, they told me that it is ok the important is we have that forms and the TRN.Thanks God...We will get our medicals tomorrow...

Good luck Dee-Aus to your application. Hope you will get your visa ds afternoon. God Bless


----------



## MaddyOZ

shrsir said:


> Thanks MaddyOz, indeed i have the CO today - however, one concern is, most of the documents (except Medicals) show 'Met' for me and my wife, but all documents for my daughter still say 'Required'. I had submitted everything to my agent, wonder why this difference.. any idea?


First Make sure your agent had uploaded all the docs online. If so, then you should know the below fact.

*CO will be doing multitasking for atleast 10+ applicants at one point of time. So you have to give him sometime to verify all the possible documents and make the status change in the system (You and your dependents).
*

If you have loaded all the possible documents, you have to just sit back and relax. CO will eventually update the status.:ranger:

Good Luck and Soon you will update here for the PR Grant 

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976

shrsir
we got our medicals done from mr malkit law, shanti niketan, the doctor's an old lady, very sweet.

as for your daughter's documents, wait, they will change to met once they check all documents. if they want anything form you they will ask for it


----------



## Diana1375

Madicken said:


> When does the christmas season start and end for DIAC?


26-28 dec...so glad that they r only away for 3 days. Any idea when 's the next update??


----------



## clerk85

Diana1375 said:


> 26-28 dec...so glad that they r only away for 3 days. Any idea when 's the next update??


Last updated on 9 December 2011 and will be updated fortnightly.
Expected Date is 23rd December.


----------



## imrancrest

Diana1375 said:


> 26-28 dec...so glad that they r only away for 3 days. Any idea when 's the next update??


In my opinion , they would hardly work from Christmas till first week of Jan . Most of them would go on long awaited vacation .


----------



## RakeshPatel

Good Morning Guys
*Another June Applicant Got CO*

Name: iluvoz 
Date of Visa application: 09/06/2011 
Nationality: Indian 
High/Low Risk: HR 
Trade/profession: Developer Programmer 
Visa type: 175
*CO = 14/12/2011*

New comer please add your time here.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## exodus

Dee-Aus said:


> Thanks Han Solo! Still no change as of today (and my status has been showing "health requirements finalised" as of 12/12/11 but the medical documents still show required and not met. This waiting stage is a killer! It's not easy checking your status every day (and several times a day if possible). :smow:
> 
> Sure thing, I'll still be around. This forum has been indispensable!
> 
> You lodged on June, right? My advice, go for your PCCs and medicals already.


Hey Dee Aus,
We seem to be in the same boat.I had front loaded my meds. The meds were finalized on 08/12/2011 (December 8th) but the document checklist remains unchanged. I havent been contacted by a CO yet.... My agent has sent an inquiry about the status yesterday, Hope to hear back soon... The good thing for you is. the information of being allocated a CO....


----------



## han solo

Dee-Aus said:


> Thanks Han Solo! Still no change as of today (and my status has been showing "health requirements finalised" as of 12/12/11 but the medical documents still show required and not met. This waiting stage is a killer! It's not easy checking your status every day (and several times a day if possible). :smow:
> 
> Sure thing, I'll still be around. This forum has been indispensable!
> 
> You lodged on June, right? My advice, go for your PCCs and medicals already.


hello! thank u for this sound advice. i concur about the waiting time. i think i might as well do the meds & PCC before the holidays even without the CO allocation yet. i'm planning to have it done next week. hopefully i am 101% in perfect health, as well as my dependant, my mom. ray2: 

wishing u & ur family to have the visa grant before this week ends. good luck!


----------



## chrishantha

*Finally*

Guys here is the good news

Today my visa was granted. I feel very happy and like to share it to lift the spirit up of all of you who are waiting.... May you be blessed to fulfill your dream. Keep your fingers crossed.

Here is my timeline

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS - 7.5 - April 11 | Successful Assessment ACS - May 11 | VISA Application - 27 May 11 | CO allocated - 17 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 29 Nov | Medicals Finalized - 07 Dec 11 | PCC submitted - 15 Dec 11 | Visa Grant - 15 Dec 11






RakeshPatel said:


> Good Morning Guys
> *Another June Applicant Got CO*
> 
> Name: iluvoz
> Date of Visa application: 09/06/2011
> Nationality: Indian
> High/Low Risk: HR
> Trade/profession: Developer Programmer
> Visa type: 175
> *CO = 14/12/2011*
> 
> New comer please add your time here.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


----------



## itskamran

chrishantha said:


> Guys here is the good news
> 
> Today my visa was granted. I feel very happy and like to share it to lift the spirit up of all of you who are waiting.... May you be blessed to fulfill your dream. Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS - 7.5 - April 11 | Successful Assessment ACS - May 11 | VISA Application - 27 May 11 | CO allocated - 17 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 29 Nov | Medicals Finalized - 07 Dec 11 | PCC submitted - 15 Dec 11 | Visa Grant - 15 Dec 11


Congratulations
What's your visa class 175?


----------



## clerk85

Congrats chrishantha. lane:


----------



## zullin

Just checking...if I were to do medical by paper, how long does it take usually to be finalized? I can only collect my police clearance on 27 dec.


----------



## chrishantha

*Visa type*



itskamran said:


> Congratulations
> What's your visa class 175?


176 Famlily Sponsored


----------



## sanands2007

chrishantha said:


> Guys here is the good news
> 
> Today my visa was granted. I feel very happy and like to share it to lift the spirit up of all of you who are waiting.... May you be blessed to fulfill your dream. Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS - 7.5 - April 11 | Successful Assessment ACS - May 11 | VISA Application - 27 May 11 | CO allocated - 17 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 29 Nov | Medicals Finalized - 07 Dec 11 | PCC submitted - 15 Dec 11 | Visa Grant - 15 Dec 11


Congrates Chrishantha lane:lane:


----------



## Kurai

chrishantha said:


> Guys here is the good news
> 
> Today my visa was granted. I feel very happy and like to share it to lift the spirit up of all of you who are waiting.... May you be blessed to fulfill your dream. Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS - 7.5 - April 11 | Successful Assessment ACS - May 11 | VISA Application - 27 May 11 | CO allocated - 17 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 29 Nov | Medicals Finalized - 07 Dec 11 | PCC submitted - 15 Dec 11 | Visa Grant - 15 Dec 11


Congrats  hopefully I'll get a CO at some point in this lifetime


----------



## Martyshka

Congratulations! I am yet to apply for 175 but it's refreshing to know it's possible/doable and doesn't take that long!


----------



## KennethFoo

When can we see June 20 onward getting co??? Next week???? Dying waiting although i know coming soon!!!


----------



## Kurai

KennethFoo said:


> When can we see June 20 onward getting co??? Next week???? Dying waiting although i know coming soon!!!


Ditto!


----------



## Kurai

Finally, a CO!!


----------



## stormgal

han solo said:


> hopefully i am 101% in perfect health, as well as my dependant, my mom. ray2:
> )


I hope you both get it too. I think that is such a sweet thing to take your mom - I so wish I could do that!


----------



## KennethFoo

Kurai said:


> Finally, a CO!!


Finally!!! Congrats mate... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sgn051

Cogratulation :clap2::clap2::clap2: find that few get CO and few get Grant...

all going Good...

:clap2:

don't know remaining june one getting CO before new year or after After...

Good luck to all


----------



## sanands2007

Kurai said:


> Finally, a CO!!


congrates Kurai :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Regards
San


----------



## MaddyOZ

chrishantha said:


> Guys here is the good news
> 
> Today my visa was granted. I feel very happy and like to share it to lift the spirit up of all of you who are waiting.... May you be blessed to fulfill your dream. Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS - 7.5 - April 11 | Successful Assessment ACS - May 11 | VISA Application - 27 May 11 | CO allocated - 17 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 29 Nov | Medicals Finalized - 07 Dec 11 | PCC submitted - 15 Dec 11 | Visa Grant - 15 Dec 11


Heartiest congrats... All the best and Good Luck with your move to OZ...

Cheers !!!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## han solo

stormgal said:


> I hope you both get it too. I think that is such a sweet thing to take your mom - *I so wish I could do that*!


 yeah! i just couldn't afford to leave her behind bec through thick and thin we've been together during our struggles being her as a single mom of an only child. in this journey, i hope i could now gift her a "new life." seemingly, after a thorough research, she met all the requirements of a secondary applicant. wishing & hoping & praying, DIAC will also grant her a visa otherwise she will be left all alone at home.

to take note, i don't know if i should call it sheer luck that i come from a 3rd world (argh! ) country -this makes me qualified to add her as a dependant- and u from a 1st. i will join u in prayers that ur mom could also join u someday & have fun time ahead together. isn't it nice that i can find people, like you, who put value to their parent/s' welfare?

thank u for sharing the hope. best luck to ur journey, mate!


----------



## mac6788

Kurai said:


> Finally, a CO!!


Congrats Kurai.


----------



## han solo

@ chrishantha & Kurai, 

u both deserve acknowledgement, a visa grant & CO allocation. :clap2: :clap2:

congratulations! best of luck to a new journey.


----------



## aimz

Kurai said:


> Finally, a CO!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## PPCore

*Change my data please*

Hi!

Could you please change my data on google timeline spreadsheet.
I have send meds and my application logement date should be 06/09/2011. You also could add my Gmail account (pkorsukov) to edit list.
Thank you!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi PPCore,

I updated your data ,Thanks for entry.
for now I can not add you in sheet edit list, as you just joined and you entered only this one post...

Be active user , then i will surely add you ,Hope you understand.
Best luck for CO 

Kurai ,Congrats for CO , but you didn't entered your timeline in sheet, I added now.

*Guys whomsoever has not yet added his timeline please
add now -> http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form*

Updated Sheet Link ->
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&hl=en_GB&pli=1#gid=0

Thanks
RakeshPatel




PPCore said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please change my data on google timeline spreadsheet.
> I have send meds and my application logement date should be 06/09/2011. You also could add my Gmail account (pkorsukov) to edit list.
> Thank you!


----------



## vickey1

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi PPCore,
> 
> I updated your data ,Thanks for entry.
> for now I can not add you in sheet edit list, as you just joined and you entered only this one post...
> 
> Be active user , then i will surely add you ,Hope you understand.
> Best luck for CO
> 
> Kurai ,Congrats for CO , but you didn't entered your timeline in sheet, I added now.
> 
> *Guys whomsoever has not yet added his timeline please
> add now -> http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form*
> 
> Updated Sheet Link ->
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&hl=en_GB&pli=1#gid=0
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Dear Rakesh,

Please add my details as well.

You can see my details in my signature which is mentioned below.

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## buzzvishwanath

Hey

Am glad to let all of you know that i got my grant today. Am so delighted. I wish all of you the best . 

I will be around the forum for more info but may not be on this thread. But please message me incase you guys need any info.

Stay Put

Here is my timeline

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VISA Application - 21 May 11 | CO allocated - 28 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 5 Dec | Medicals Finalized - 12 Dec 11 | PCC submitted - 1 Dec 11 | Visa Grant - 16 Dec 11


----------



## hongkiat

Congrats! Wish you all the best in oz land...



buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey
> 
> Am glad to let all of you know that i got my grant today. Am so delighted. I wish all of you the best .
> 
> I will be around the forum for more info but may not be on this thread. But please message me incase you guys need any info.
> 
> Stay Put
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> VISA Application - 21 May 11 | CO allocated - 28 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 5 Dec | Medicals Finalized - 12 Dec 11 | PCC submitted - 1 Dec 11 | Visa Grant - 16 Dec 11


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats , Best of luck for future.



buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey
> 
> Am glad to let all of you know that i got my grant today. Am so delighted. I wish all of you the best .
> 
> I will be around the forum for more info but may not be on this thread. But please message me incase you guys need any info.
> 
> Stay Put
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> VISA Application - 21 May 11 | CO allocated - 28 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 5 Dec | Medicals Finalized - 12 Dec 11 | PCC submitted - 1 Dec 11 | Visa Grant - 16 Dec 11


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Vickey,

You can add timeline from this form -> http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

It will added automatically in sheet at last , and I will cut and paste it at right place.

Rights are needed just to edit it.

Thanks
Yog



vickey1 said:


> Dear Rakesh,
> 
> Please add my details as well.
> 
> You can see my details in my signature which is mentioned below.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vickey.


----------



## tanhum

KennethFoo said:


> When can we see June 20 onward getting co??? Next week???? Dying waiting although i know coming soon!!!


yes very soon KennethFoo.. remember what i had said earlier.. 'Just a few more days' 

All the best!!


----------



## buzzvishwanath

Thank you All


----------



## HarryG

Hi frens 

I hav received the pre grant letter today, I hav requested the grant letter as I am outside Australia 

Congratulations for the guys who got the grants . 

My timeline

Visa application mar 23, 2011
Medicals sep 6 2011
Co nov 9, req more evidence for work exp, bank stmts and tax assessments for last 3 years and also for the Singapore Pcc

Submitted all the doc by dec 6, 2011
Pre grant letter dec 16

Regards


----------



## imrancrest

HarryG said:


> Hi frens
> 
> I hav received the pre grant letter today, I hav requested the grant letter as I am outside Australia
> 
> Congratulations for the guys who got the grants .
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa application mar 23, 2011
> Medicals sep 6 2011
> Co nov 9, req more evidence for work exp, bank stmts and tax assessments for last 3 years and also for the Singapore Pcc
> 
> Submitted all the doc by dec 6, 2011
> Pre grant letter dec 16
> 
> Regards


 Congrats . 

One quick ques , why did they ask 3 yrs tax assessment ? Is it mandatory? I have given only for one year .


----------



## HarryG

It's not mandatory to submit the docs for 3 yrs . It's better to submit All the work related docs.


----------



## stormgal

han solo said:


> yeah! i just couldn't afford to leave her behind bec through thick and thin we've been together during our struggles being her as a single mom of an only child. in this journey, i hope i could now gift her a "new life." seemingly, after a thorough research, she met all the requirements of a secondary applicant. wishing & hoping & praying, DIAC will also grant her a visa otherwise she will be left all alone at home.
> 
> to take note, i don't know if i should call it sheer luck that i come from a 3rd world (argh! ) country -this makes me qualified to add her as a dependant- and u from a 1st. i will join u in prayers that ur mom could also join u someday & have fun time ahead together. isn't it nice that i can find people, like you, who put value to their parent/s' welfare?
> 
> thank u for sharing the hope. best luck to ur journey, mate!


Thank you for your good wishes! And yes, I do love my mom, I wish I could add her to my visa. I really do think it's wonderful that you can add yours and that you are! Well, at least my mom's not alone, I have other family with her, but I do wish I can take her with me just so that I can be with her. I've come to the conclusion that no one in this world will love you as much as a parent  Thank you so much for your prayers


----------



## Maz25

stormgal said:


> Thank you for your good wishes! And yes, I do love my mom, I wish I could add her to my visa. I really do think it's wonderful that you can add yours and that you are! Well, at least my mom's not alone, I have other family with her, but I do wish I can take her with me just so that I can be with her. I've come to the conclusion that no one in this world will love you as much as a parent  Thank you so much for your prayers


I just had to 'like' your post. That's a very sweet thing to say about your mum. 

My mum's coming to visit tomorrow for a month and really wish she could stay here with me forever.


----------



## varunsal

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey
> 
> Am glad to let all of you know that i got my grant today. Am so delighted. I wish all of you the best .
> 
> I will be around the forum for more info but may not be on this thread. But please message me incase you guys need any info.
> 
> Stay Put
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> VISA Application - 21 May 11 | CO allocated - 28 Nov 11 | Medical submitted 5 Dec | Medicals Finalized - 12 Dec 11 | PCC submitted - 1 Dec 11 | Visa Grant - 16 Dec 11


Awesome News mate!!!!
Great, have fun..........Cheers...!!!
Told ya you were near


----------



## stormgal

Maz25 said:


> I just had to 'like' your post. That's a very sweet thing to say about your mum.
> 
> My mum's coming to visit tomorrow for a month and really wish she could stay here with me forever.


hehe - well I can be quite a big baby when it comes to my mom  lol
I hope you have a great ol' time with yours when she comes to visit you. You must be so excited! :clap2:


----------



## MaddyOZ

stormgal said:


> hehe - well I can be quite a big baby when it comes to my mom  lol
> I hope you have a great ol' time with yours when she comes to visit you. You must be so excited! :clap2:


200% true..even u bcom grandma or grandpa...for ur mom u will always remain a baby only 

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Maz25

stormgal said:


> hehe - well I can be quite a big baby when it comes to my mom  lol
> I hope you have a great ol' time with yours when she comes to visit you. You must be so excited! :clap2:


I really can't wait for my mum to arrive and I'm sure we'll have an awesome time. Ha ha, I'm also a mummy's girl.


----------



## sanands2007

Final week before New Yr & Christmas, 

All the best for all remaining May & June Applicants .......

hope for the BEST 

Regards
San


----------



## sanands2007

Maz25 said:


> I really can't wait for my mum to arrive and I'm sure we'll have an awesome time. Ha ha, I'm also a mummy's girl.


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Lucky Maz  

Regards
San


----------



## Khyloz

Hi Guys,

Good day to you...

Guys, I have question. We are online applicant. I just would like to ask if who will update the application Status? We did our medicals last friday and now my status from Chest xray report required changed to Further medical results received. Any idea? God Bless


----------



## sanands2007

Khyloz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good day to you...
> 
> Guys, I have question. We are online applicant. I just would like to ask if who will update the application Status? We did our medicals last friday and now my status from Chest xray report required changed to Further medical results received. Any idea? God Bless


Hi Khyloz,

has your application status changed to "further processed" ? 

i believe status are updated by CO .

Regards
San


----------



## Khyloz

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Khyloz,
> 
> has your application status changed to "further processed" ?
> 
> i believe status are updated by CO .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi San,

I didn't see any changes specifically for "Further processed" . 

Guys,

How about those who frontloaded their meds without any c.o yet? Do your application status changed especially for medical status? Please advise


----------



## sanands2007

Khyloz said:


> Hi San,
> 
> I didn't see any changes specifically for "Further processed" .
> 
> Guys,
> 
> How about those who frontloaded their meds without any c.o yet? Do your application status changed especially for medical status? Please advise


hi Khyloz,

i have frontloaded my medicals in Nov ,but i see no change in status , even my wife medicals status has not changed . 

Regards
San


----------



## shrikant

Khyloz said:


> Hi San,
> 
> I didn't see any changes specifically for "Further processed" .
> 
> Guys,
> 
> How about those who frontloaded their meds without any c.o yet? Do your application status changed especially for medical status? Please advise


Hi,
I front loaded the meds results for self and wife in Nov-11. They have changed the status to "health requirements finalised" after two weeks in Nov itself. I am a Jun 21 applicant and waiting for the CO!!!!

I hope this helps.
Cheers,
Shrikant


----------



## KennethFoo

shrikant said:


> Hi,
> I front loaded the meds results for self and wife in Nov-11. They have changed the status to "health requirements finalised" after two weeks in Nov itself. I am a Jun 21 applicant and waiting for the CO!!!!
> 
> I hope this helps.
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


Hi Shrikant,

I think you have already allocated a co or someone has opened your file, just that she/he hasn't update all the section.

Good luck


----------



## Khyloz

sanands2007 said:


> hi Khyloz,
> 
> i have frontloaded my medicals in Nov ,but i see no change in status , even my wife medicals status has not changed .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi San,

Maybe this is the new process for e-health but not that really sure. 

We've been to the medical center today and ask the in-charge if they are the ones who change our application status. The in-charge answered me that they won't change any of the status what they did was only to send online the results of medicals...hhmmm. We'll just wait for the next update...By the way, I am a June 24, 2011 applicant.


God Bless


----------



## Khyloz

shrikant said:


> Hi,
> I front loaded the meds results for self and wife in Nov-11. They have changed the status to "health requirements finalised" after two weeks in Nov itself. I am a Jun 21 applicant and waiting for the CO!!!!
> 
> I hope this helps.
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


Hi Shrikant,

I am also a June 24 applicant. MAybe we will just wait for the updte...


God Bless


----------



## shrikant

Hi Folks, 
I have a question regarding PCC.


Just to brief you, I had been employed with a Singapore based company (a Contractor) and deputed to my present employer from June2009 to June 2010 on one year contract. During this time I was living in Qatar on Business Visa which is valid for 3 months only and I had to exit Qatar every three months and re-enter on a new business visa. This continued for one year. The cumulative stay in Qatar on business visa was less than a year in this time. After the contract was over, my present employer offered me a job as a permanent staff so I re-entered Qatar on a work visa ( resident permit ) in Aug-2010. 

I had applied for PCC in Qatar and they have given me the PCC date starting from Aug-2010 and not from June-2009. When I enquired with the authorities, they told me that they can not give PCC for people entering on business visa and those who do not stay for more than six months at a stretch. 

In Form 80, I mentioned that I was living in Qatar since June 2009 till date. My question is , Will CO accept this PCC or he might ask for another PCC for June 2009 to June 2010???

Sorry for this long story!!
Any help / suggestions ???

Cheers,
Shrikant


----------



## abulbees

What is surprising me is that DIAC have only moved two days in CO allocation in two weeks, the previous date three weeks ago was 28th of April, the last week date was 30th of April. it looks like the bulk applications before July are starting to surface


----------



## imrancrest

abulbees said:


> What is surprising me is that DIAC have only moved two days in CO allocation in two weeks, the previous date three weeks ago was 28th of April, the last week date was 30th of April. it looks like the bulk applications before July are starting to surface


I believe number of people applied in June will be equal to people applied between July - October . So not to worry if June applicants goes bit slow . Process will speed up for applicants starting from July .


----------



## RakeshPatel

I don't think they require whole duration PCC.
Last 1 year PCC is enough.
if you have done crime in previous years then they mention in your current PCC certificate.
so don't worry.






shrikant said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have a question regarding PCC.
> 
> 
> Just to brief you, I had been employed with a Singapore based company (a Contractor) and deputed to my present employer from June2009 to June 2010 on one year contract. During this time I was living in Qatar on Business Visa which is valid for 3 months only and I had to exit Qatar every three months and re-enter on a new business visa. This continued for one year. The cumulative stay in Qatar on business visa was less than a year in this time. After the contract was over, my present employer offered me a job as a permanent staff so I re-entered Qatar on a work visa ( resident permit ) in Aug-2010.
> 
> I had applied for PCC in Qatar and they have given me the PCC date starting from Aug-2010 and not from June-2009. When I enquired with the authorities, they told me that they can not give PCC for people entering on business visa and those who do not stay for more than six months at a stretch.
> 
> In Form 80, I mentioned that I was living in Qatar since June 2009 till date. My question is , Will CO accept this PCC or he might ask for another PCC for June 2009 to June 2010???
> 
> Sorry for this long story!!
> Any help / suggestions ???
> 
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


----------



## satishaltruistic

Dear Mates,

As informed earlier My online status changed to ABPF.

only IELTS results of mine & my spouse shown met and balance all shown are required.

Its been 5 days now the status being unchanged.

Please advise how much time does it take

Cheers 

satish


----------



## shrikant

RakeshPatel said:


> I don't think they require whole duration PCC.
> Last 1 year PCC is enough.
> if you have done crime in previous years then they mention in your current PCC certificate.
> so don't worry.


Rakesh, Thanks for your response. There is another thing... In April 2011 I got a new passport so Qatar police has mentioned the new passport details in the PCC. They have mentioned that they do not have any criminal record against me from Aug 2010 to Nov 2011.
I am concerned about the dates I mentioned in Form 80, that I am living in Qatar from Jun 2009!!!

I hope they just need previous year's PCC!!

How are things getting on with you?


----------



## tanhum

satishaltruistic said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> As informed earlier My online status changed to ABPF.
> 
> only IELTS results of mine & my spouse shown met and balance all shown are required.
> 
> Its been 5 days now the status being unchanged.
> 
> Please advise how much time does it take
> 
> Cheers
> 
> satish


Hi Satish..

There is no stipulated time for the case officer to change status to met. Once he/she has reviewed all of them and satisfied they will change to Met. For us evrything changed to Met the day we got the CO and application status changed to ABPF. Just hang on for some more time the status will change or the CO wil get back to you if anything more is required.


----------



## satishaltruistic

tanhum said:


> Hi Satish..
> 
> There is no stipulated time for the case officer to change status to met. Once he/she has reviewed all of them and satisfied they will change to Met. For us evrything changed to Met the day we got the CO and application status changed to ABPF. Just hang on for some more time the status will change or the CO wil get back to you if anything more is required.


Thanks tanhum,

In fact I applied via agent and even the agent didn't receive any kind of communication.& my application is under 176 FS..Hoping that CO will take some time to understand the relation ships etc....

Cheers

satish


----------



## RakeshPatel

Don't worry,
I have same case like you

I visited france 2 years back for 1 week, then for 1 month , then last 1 whole year.
I have also old passport ..then new one.

You need to just declare when you were out of your country , that's it.
perfect period with dates in form 80.
if you have not Declared your previous years(2009) trips, Then you need to declare it now.

see this link.
General Skilled Migration

Fill form 1023 -> Notification of incorrect answer(s) 

Thanks
RakeshPatel






shrikant said:


> Rakesh, Thanks for your response. There is another thing... In April 2011 I got a new passport so Qatar police has mentioned the new passport details in the PCC. They have mentioned that they do not have any criminal record against me from Aug 2010 to Nov 2011.
> I am concerned about the dates I mentioned in Form 80, that I am living in Qatar from Jun 2009!!!
> 
> I hope they just need previous year's PCC!!
> 
> How are things getting on with you?


----------



## RakeshPatel

*18th June Applicant got CO*

Hi Guys,

18th June Applicant got CO on 19/12/2011

8th June applicant got CO on 16/12/2011

Please see attached JPG...tired of writing sorry guys 

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## shrikant

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 18th June Applicant got CO on 19/12/2011
> 
> 8th June applicant got CO on 16/12/2011
> 
> Please see attached JPG...tired of writing sorry guys
> 
> BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Don't worry Rakesh, Our turn will come soon!!! 

Cheers,
Shrikant


----------



## imrancrest

shrikant said:


> Don't worry Rakesh, Our turn will come soon!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


Wow . Thats a good news . BTW , in that screen shot , i see some one named "Henning" who applied on 28 th June and got visa granted .


----------



## sanands2007

imrancrest said:


> Wow . Thats a good news . BTW , in that screen shot , i see some one named "Henning" who applied on 28 th June and got visa granted .


Imrancrest : me too wondering same 

Regards
San


----------



## Maz25

satishaltruistic said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> As informed earlier My online status changed to ABPF.
> 
> only IELTS results of mine & my spouse shown met and balance all shown are required.
> 
> Its been 5 days now the status being unchanged.
> 
> Please advise how much time does it take
> 
> Cheers
> 
> satish


Don't stress too much about it. I've got my pre grant and the status of my documents was never updated. They all showed 'required'. 

Some COs don't necessarily update the status of your docs, some do it partially, others update everything but they all work at their own speed, so it can take anything from a few minutes to a few weeks for any updates to be reflected. As long as you have submitted everything that is required, there is really no cause for concern or worry.


----------



## HarryG

Guys

I got my grant letter today. Many thanks for all the members for your support thru this forum. 

Voddy

Pls update my timeline in the spread sheet


----------



## sgn051

HarryG said:


> Guys
> 
> I got my grant letter today. Many thanks for all the members for your support thru this forum.
> 
> Voddy
> 
> Pls update my timeline in the spread sheet


Congratulation :clap2:

Good Luck in New Year


----------



## dreamaus

Has anyone submitted medicals via non e-health? my town in my native don't have e-health facility in any of the hospitals over there and my wife cannot travel for next 3-4 months to get e-health in another town...
can someone throw light on what is the process and what tests need to be done ???is there any prescribed format we need to send the reports to diac?


----------



## RakeshPatel

*13th June Applicant got CO on 14/12/11*

Name: MrTux
Date of Visa application: 13/06/2011
Nationality: British
High/Low Risk: LO
Trade/profession: Mechanical Engineer
Visa type: 175
Onshore/offshore: offshore
Date CO assigned:14/12/11


----------



## frajiv

I have a question guys. When I applied, I had my old passport. Now, I have a new passport, due to removal of ECR stamp. The old passport reference is present in the new one and the PCC will be with the new one. How do I communicate this to my CO. Is there some additional form that I need to fill in to let him know this. Or do I just provide this in the covering letter.

Thanks,
frajiv

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 ACS :19/5/11 | 175 Applied:6/6/11| CO:6/12/11 | Meds: Done | PCC: in progress | Visa:


----------



## khurram159

I got case officer assigned today. CO has asked me just to provide form-80 and English requirements for dependent.

However, he has asked me NOT to apply for medical and PCC yet. As I understood, CO always asks for Med and PCC immediately after assignment, please let me know is it normal for CO to stop me from doing these. Expectedly, how much delay will it cause if I just provide form 80 now and wait for CO to ask for Med and PCC.

Application Lodged: 15 Jun 2011
Visa type: 175 (online)
PCC & Medical: No


----------



## MaddyOZ

khurram159 said:


> I got case officer assigned today. CO has asked me just to provide form-80 and English requirements for dependent.
> 
> However, he has asked me NOT to apply for medical and PCC yet. As I understood, CO always asks for Med and PCC immediately after assignment, please let me know is it normal for CO to stop me from doing these. Expectedly, how much delay will it cause if I just provide form 80 now and wait for CO to ask for Med and PCC.
> 
> Application Lodged: 15 Jun 2011
> Visa type: 175 (online)
> PCC & Medical: No


Form 80 and 1221 is d primary document that the CO will look for once he is assigned for an application. So once you submit then he will ask for PCC n Medicals.
Infact based on the form 80 only the CO will know from what all countries.you would need a PCC as you will be mentioning the residential address details for the last 10 yrs.

So upload the form 80 first and then CO will send another email asking for PCC and Medicals.

All the best and good luck with your application.

Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## khurram159

Thanks Maddy,

I'm sure all the information required in form-80 was already filled in online 'Security Referral' form (SRAF). Anyway, do you recommend me to fill form 1221 as well since CO didn't mention anything about it. 

Finally, should I fill these forms only for myself or for all applicant.

Thanks for the help.
Regards,
Khurram



MaddyOZ said:


> Form 80 and 1221 is d primary document that the CO will look for once he is assigned for an application. So once you submit then he will ask for PCC n Medicals.
> Infact based on the form 80 only the CO will know from what all countries.you would need a PCC as you will be mentioning the residential address details for the last 10 yrs.
> 
> So upload the form 80 first and then CO will send another email asking for PCC and Medicals.
> 
> All the best and good luck with your application.
> 
> Cheers !!!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ

khurram159 said:


> Thanks Maddy,
> 
> I'm sure all the information required in form-80 was already filled in online 'Security Referral' form (SRAF). Anyway, do you recommend me to fill form 1221 as well since CO didn't mention anything about it.
> 
> Finally, should I fill these forms only for myself or for all applicant.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Regards,
> Khurram


No harm in giving extra forms, it will infact ease the CO's job and you can avoid any further delay in processing as well.

Form 80 and 1221 form needs to be filled in for both primary and secondary applicants.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25

khurram159 said:


> I got case officer assigned today. CO has asked me just to provide form-80 and English requirements for dependent.
> 
> However, he has asked me NOT to apply for medical and PCC yet. As I understood, CO always asks for Med and PCC immediately after assignment, please let me know is it normal for CO to stop me from doing these. Expectedly, how much delay will it cause if I just provide form 80 now and wait for CO to ask for Med and PCC.
> 
> Application Lodged: 15 Jun 2011
> Visa type: 175 (online)
> PCC & Medical: No


Pakistani nationals are subject to lengthy security checks, which can take more than a year to complete at times. Hence, until these checks are completely, CO will not typically ask you for PCC or medical as their validity would have run out, resulting in additional expense on your part to obtain new PCC and repeat your medical.

I would highly recommend that you wait for CO to request the PCC and medical before you proceed with them.


----------



## sanands2007

Hi , 

One of my friend got Pre grant last week , he has been asked by CO to get it stamped by travelling outside Australia , 

how many days do he need to be outside Aus to get his Visa trigerred , can he fly same day back or is there any fixed days he must be residing outside . 
please suggest .

Regards
San


----------



## JBY

According the data posted online by DIAC, Between July and November they received few applications compared to Jan - June 2011 . 

So i think once DIAC finalizes June 175 Applications, us July - December Applicants should hopefully be processed v quickly.

if it that happens it will good news for July 2011 (new system) onwards applicants


----------



## mac6788

JBY said:


> According the data posted online by DIAC, Between July and November they received few applications compared to Jan - June 2011 .
> 
> So i think once DIAC finalizes June 175 Applications, us July - December Applicants should hopefully be processed v quickly.
> 
> if it that happens it will good news for July 2011 (new system) onwards applicants


Great news. Even I am Oct 11 applicant and can't think of a better New Year gift dan this visa grant....ASAP.


----------



## Maz25

sanands2007 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> One of my friend got Pre grant last week , he has been asked by CO to get it stamped by travelling outside Australia ,
> 
> how many days do he need to be outside Aus to get his Visa trigerred , can he fly same day back or is there any fixed days he must be residing outside .
> please suggest .
> 
> Regards
> San


Your friend needs to familiarise himself with the contents of the grant letter, which contains information that he is required to provide to DIAC. There is a specified time for providing the information (normally 28 days). The letter also contains the estimated timeline for grant finalisation.

Typically, DIAC asks applicants to allow 3 working days for their system to be updated and the grant issued, as well as an additional 5 working days for the visa stamping.


----------



## imrancrest

mac6788 said:


> Great news. Even I am Oct 11 applicant and can't think of a better New Year gift dan this visa grant....ASAP.


Hey mate , even Im an October applicant . I presume that we will get our CO by Feb last week bcoz Dec end to Jan first week they wont work . Only 2000+ applications have been received between July to November .
Lets hope .


----------



## Chaths

Hi imrancrest,

Where do we have the data regarding the number of applications filed...

Thanks.




imrancrest said:


> Hey mate , even Im an October applicant . I presume that we will get our CO by Feb last week bcoz Dec end to Jan first week they wont work . Only 2000+ applications have been received between July to November .
> Lets hope .


----------



## imrancrest

Chaths said:


> Hi imrancrest,
> 
> Where do we have the data regarding the number of applications filed...
> 
> Thanks.


Refer page 1070 in this thread .Not sure where exactly in DIAC site.


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi guys. Still no news from my side. Frankly speaking, I cannot understand anything, as June applicants are receiving officers every day and I applied in May and I am still officerLESS. I presume that my CO is on vacations or just is having fun somewhere in Switzerland enjoying skiing , who knows. But why my case is not picked up by another officer from the same team?!


----------



## JBY

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi guys. Still no news from my side. Frankly speaking, I cannot understand anything, as June applicants are receiving officers every day and I applied in May and I am still officerLESS. I presume that my CO is on vacations or just is having fun somewhere in Switzerland enjoying skiing , who knows. But why my case is not picked up by another officer from the same team?!


I suggest contacting DIAC by phone or email. A lot of fellow immigrants here did this and got their applications running afterwards.


----------



## imrancrest

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi guys. Still no news from my side. Frankly speaking, I cannot understand anything, as June applicants are receiving officers every day and I applied in May and I am still officerLESS. I presume that my CO is on vacations or just is having fun somewhere in Switzerland enjoying skiing , who knows. But why my case is not picked up by another officer from the same team?!


Did u apply online or paper based ? .


----------



## mac6788

imrancrest said:


> Hey mate , even Im an October applicant . I presume that we will get our CO by Feb last week bcoz Dec end to Jan first week they wont work . Only 2000+ applications have been received between July to November .
> Lets hope .


Very true imrancrest. Even I hope to hear from my to be CO by Feb End. lolz


----------



## mac6788

imrancrest said:


> Refer page 1070 in this thread .Not sure where exactly in DIAC site.


 *-------*
The below text from DIAC site could be a reference point we have been looking for:

Each week around 1000 priority affected cases are allocated to case officers. These allocations are currently made up of all available applications from Priority Group 1 and 3, with the balance being Priority Group 4 cases. There are no GSM visa subclasses in Priority Group 2.

As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation. *Since 1 July 2011, approximately 1481 applications lodged in Australia and 2702 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases have been received*, with some of the applications from in Australia having been *allocated to case officers*.

*-------*

Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Kurai

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi guys. Still no news from my side. Frankly speaking, I cannot understand anything, as June applicants are receiving officers every day and I applied in May and I am still officerLESS. I presume that my CO is on vacations or just is having fun somewhere in Switzerland enjoying skiing , who knows. But why my case is not picked up by another officer from the same team?!


Did you try calling DIAC? For a while I was told my application was batched, nothing changed on my online status. It was only after I called them that I was told I was allocated to a case officer. No changes whatsoever so far to my application status.


----------



## Dee-Aus

exodus said:


> Hey Dee Aus,
> We seem to be in the same boat.I had front loaded my meds. The meds were finalized on 08/12/2011 (December 8th) but the document checklist remains unchanged. I havent been contacted by a CO yet.... My agent has sent an inquiry about the status yesterday, Hope to hear back soon... The good thing for you is. the information of being allocated a CO....


It seems DIAC is on vacation already...
As there have been no progress in our applications.
I emailed my CO on December 13, the auto-reply was that he/she would reply within 7 working days... well, today is the 7th working day and no reply received! No change in the online status either. Gaaahh! :juggle:

Exodus when did you lodge?


----------



## auger

sanands2007 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> One of my friend got Pre grant last week , he has been asked by CO to get it stamped by travelling outside Australia ,
> 
> how many days do he need to be outside Aus to get his Visa trigerred , can he fly same day back or is there any fixed days he must be residing outside .
> please suggest .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi Sanands2007,

Just want to share what we did. Got our pre-grant on 1 Dec. Fly out of Australia to Auckland NZ on 10 Dec. Came back to Oz on 16 Dec. Itinerary was emailed to case officer. Got our grant letter on 12 Dec. So basically, one week is enough to be outside Australia. Cheers!!!


----------



## hazel_nutz

Hi all,
I received the Grant email reply from CO on 16-Dec!.. latest initial entry date is in Nov-2012.. =)
just curious: why is there a "pre-grant" & "grant" for some of you in the above replies? Coz I only have 1 grant email.
Cheers!


----------



## guy22

hazel_nutz said:


> Hi all,
> I received the Grant email reply from CO on 16-Dec!.. latest initial entry date is in Nov-2012.. =)
> just curious: why is there a "pre-grant" & "grant" for some of you in the above replies? Coz I only have 1 grant email.
> Cheers!


Grats! Pre-grant is for off-short visa applicants who got their visa approved when they are inside Australia. Technically you have to be overseas when the visa is granted, so the pre-grant letter is issued, asking you to leave the county so DIAC and grant you the off-shore visa


----------



## abulbees

Does anybody know what this means?? does it mean finalized or referred??
21/12/2011 Health requirements finalised
19/12/2011 Further medical results referred
19/12/2011 Further medical results referred
19/12/2011 Further medical results referred
19/12/2011 HIV blood test referred

and still in the document check list everything is showing required!


----------



## buzzvishwanath

abulbees said:


> Does anybody know what this means?? does it mean finalized or referred??
> 21/12/2011 Health requirements finalised
> 19/12/2011 Further medical results referred
> 19/12/2011 Further medical results referred
> 19/12/2011 Further medical results referred
> 19/12/2011 HIV blood test referred
> 
> and still in the document check list everything is showing required!


Congrats Medicals are finalized. Wait for a max of 4 days u should get your grant Or you might be asked for more documents , But like in most cases u will get a grant


----------



## tanhum

buzzvishwanath, I have a question for you.. How long did Elbit take to upload your medicals? We did our medicals at Elbit on 17th dec(Saturday) I want an idea as to how long i need to wait to see my medicals finalised.

Thanks


----------



## adeelijaz49

How much time does the external checks take for the applicants of Pakistan ?? 

My application is gone for external checks since 1-Nov-2011 

when can i expect the CO to get back to me and ask for medicals and PCC ???


----------



## tanhum

adeelijaz49 said:


> How much time does the external checks take for the applicants of Pakistan ??
> 
> My application is gone for external checks since 1-Nov-2011
> 
> when can i expect the CO to get back to me and ask for medicals and PCC ???



I have seen many Pakistani applicants in this forum wait for even 6 months or about an year as well for the external checks.. i suppose it is case to case basis. 

Wish you all the best!!


----------



## adeelijaz49

thanks tanhum.

Actually i am not in a hurry, even if it takes 8 more months. I was just planning some job related things and you know immigration (once granted) has a deep impact on your family, job, friends etc.


----------



## Dee-Aus

By the grace of the good Lord and amidst sadness and turmoil (my city was badly hit by tropical storm Washi this past weekend, death toll now 900+), I just received THE perfect Christmas present:

VISA GRANT today 12/21/11!

This after our medicals were finalized on 12/12/11 or last Monday. (Glad to know my CO isn't on Christmas vacation yet, after all!)

Thank you so much to all the members of this forum, you have been absolutely INDISPENSABLE! 

Have two further questions, though:

1. Does anybody have any idea how to go about visa stamping in the Philippines? I have no agent and the grant notice from my CO does not really specify how to go about it. It does provide the link (Contact Us) but I have not been successful in locating details for visa stamping.

2. If I will have my husband's passport updated/renewed, how do I contact DIAC about his new passport number? Will this complicate things too much, should I go ahead and just use his current passport (which expires in two years)? I was informed it's too costly (3 to 4 times the local rate) to renew passport in Australia.

Hope you guys could help.


----------



## tanhum

Dee-Aus said:


> By the grace of the good Lord and amidst sadness and turmoil (my city was badly hit by tropical storm Washi this past weekend, death toll now 900+), I just received THE perfect Christmas present:
> 
> VISA GRANT today 12/21/11!
> 
> This after our medicals were finalized on 12/12/11 or last Monday. (Glad to know my CO isn't on Christmas vacation yet, after all!)
> 
> Thank you so much to all the members of this forum, you have been absolutely INDISPENSABLE!
> 
> Have two further questions, though:
> 
> 1. Does anybody have any idea how to go about visa stamping in the Philippines? I have no agent and the grant notice from my CO does not really specify how to go about it. It does provide the link (Contact Us) but I have not been successful in locating details for visa stamping.
> 
> 2. If I will have my husband's passport updated/renewed, how do I contact DIAC about his new passport number? Will this complicate things too much, should I go ahead and just use his current passport (which expires in two years)? I was informed it's too costly (3 to 4 times the local rate) to renew passport in Australia.
> 
> Hope you guys could help.


Many congratulations on your visa grant 

here the reply to your queries..

1. As per my knowledge, there is no need to get the passport stamped. You can travel with your passports and the grant letter. But if you want them to be stamped you can contact the australian counsalate in phillipines. Their websit address is Home - Australian Embassy
You can call on 757 8100 and get more details.

2. I would suggest at this point just keep it simple and travel with the current passport.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Dee-Aus for visa,

For renewal of passport
Condition in india is ..it should expire in next 11 months..you said 2 years..then also they will not renew it. I don't know about your country..check it.
and I suggest keep this passport get stamped and get new passport in AUS.

Best luck..

*Please share if any body got CO.*
any may applicant without CO ?

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## MaddyOZ

Dee-Aus said:


> By the grace of the good Lord and amidst sadness and turmoil (my city was badly hit by tropical storm Washi this past weekend, death toll now 900+), I just received THE perfect Christmas present:
> 
> VISA GRANT today 12/21/11!
> 
> This after our medicals were finalized on 12/12/11 or last Monday. (Glad to know my CO isn't on Christmas vacation yet, after all!)
> 
> Thank you so much to all the members of this forum, you have been absolutely INDISPENSABLE!
> 
> Have two further questions, though:
> 
> 1. Does anybody have any idea how to go about visa stamping in the Philippines? I have no agent and the grant notice from my CO does not really specify how to go about it. It does provide the link (Contact Us) but I have not been successful in locating details for visa stamping.
> 
> 2. If I will have my husband's passport updated/renewed, how do I contact DIAC about his new passport number? Will this complicate things too much, should I go ahead and just use his current passport (which expires in two years)? I was informed it's too costly (3 to 4 times the local rate) to renew passport in Australia.
> 
> Hope you guys could help.


Heartiest Congrats and Wish you Good Luck with your move to OZ 

Cheers!


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi guys. Thank you very much for your ideas and suggestions regarding my case. I am e-lodged applicant. Maybe, I will write PLE as advised 2 pages earlier. Could be anyone kind to give me the link to raise PLE? What do you think, is it possible to write like June applicants are now being allocated and I am a May applicant still do not have a CO?


----------



## Khyloz

Hi guys,

I would like to raise this situation again regarding our online status application. As you can see below, my dependent (wife) changes to Further medical results received while for me and my son still no changes. I don't know if this is the new process of e-health wherein the e-health doctors can access our online application. By the way, our medicals was just last Friday December 16, 2011...Hope someone can enlighten us because we would like to spend our holidays in our province but we're afraid that a c.o might come and ask for some docs.

Additional info: We are June 24, 2011 applicant. No C.O as of this time. The only changed that we can see on our onlie application status is the one mentioned below:

Person 3 :
Date of birth :
24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding message
24/06/2011 Medical examination required message
17/12/2011 Further Medical results received message
17/12/2011 Further Medical results received message
24/06/2011 HIV blood test required message


----------



## vickey1

Dee-Aus said:


> By the grace of the good Lord and amidst sadness and turmoil (my city was badly hit by tropical storm Washi this past weekend, death toll now 900+), I just received THE perfect Christmas present:
> 
> VISA GRANT today 12/21/11!
> 
> This after our medicals were finalized on 12/12/11 or last Monday. (Glad to know my CO isn't on Christmas vacation yet, after all!)
> 
> Thank you so much to all the members of this forum, you have been absolutely INDISPENSABLE!
> 
> Have two further questions, though:
> 
> 1. Does anybody have any idea how to go about visa stamping in the Philippines? I have no agent and the grant notice from my CO does not really specify how to go about it. It does provide the link (Contact Us) but I have not been successful in locating details for visa stamping.
> 
> 2. If I will have my husband's passport updated/renewed, how do I contact DIAC about his new passport number? Will this complicate things too much, should I go ahead and just use his current passport (which expires in two years)? I was informed it's too costly (3 to 4 times the local rate) to renew passport in Australia.
> 
> Hope you guys could help.


Congrats  have a great future ahead


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Khyloz,

I just did my medical today (no CO yet),but for me & my wife status changed to following

24/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced

Person 1 : : me
Date of birth :
24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding 
24/06/2011 Medical examination required 
21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
24/06/2011 HIV blood test required 

Person 2 : my wife
Date of birth :
24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding 
24/06/2011 Medical examination required 
21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
24/06/2011 HIV blood test required 

*Why it still says HIV blood test required ? I gave my blood for testing today.*

Khyloz , for all of you status should be -> Further Medical results *received *
better you contact your Hospital, they do all this.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



Khyloz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to raise this situation again regarding our online status application. As you can see below, my dependent (wife) changes to Further medical results received while for me and my son still no changes. I don't know if this is the new process of e-health wherein the e-health doctors can access our online application. By the way, our medicals was just last Friday December 16, 2011...Hope someone can enlighten us because we would like to spend our holidays in our province but we're afraid that a c.o might come and ask for some docs.
> 
> Additional info: We are June 24, 2011 applicant. No C.O as of this time. The only changed that we can see on our onlie application status is the one mentioned below:
> 
> Person 3 :
> Date of birth :
> 24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding message
> 24/06/2011 Medical examination required message
> 17/12/2011 Further Medical results received message
> 17/12/2011 Further Medical results received message
> 24/06/2011 HIV blood test required message


----------



## karamatali

adeelijaz49 said:


> How much time does the external checks take for the applicants of Pakistan ??
> 
> My application is gone for external checks since 1-Nov-2011
> 
> when can i expect the CO to get back to me and ask for medicals and PCC ???


I had to wait for almost a year.


----------



## Player

Checked today on the online status that my application is "being processed further". What does it mean? Now status with all the documents is "Met" while the form 160EH(Radiologist) and 26EH(Medical Examination) is "Required".

The status changed on 1st of December. What are the further steps for me? How will I get to know that a CO has been assigned on my application?

Please help!


----------



## anj1976

hi player, yes you have a CO, they might be doing the security checks now as you are from Pakistan, they will ask you to get meds and PCC done soon, keep an eye on your emails. (even spam)


----------



## Player

anj1976 said:


> hi player, yes you have a CO, they might be doing the security checks now as you are from Pakistan, they will ask you to get meds and PCC done soon, keep an eye on your emails. (even spam)



Thanks Anj for the quick reply.

Will they inform me explicitly that a CO has been assigned?

Will they explicitly ask me for the medicals and police clearance documents? or will I have to do it on the bases of these documents status on the online application status which for these documents are "Required" or "Outstanding".


----------



## varsur

Anyone who migrated to Australia from India recently can let me know if we need to get passport stamped for visa or you can just fly with the Grant letter? Though DIAC Website says that you dont need to get your passport stamped but just to make sure that Airport authority in India does not create any problem. Its additional time to get the passport stamped.


----------



## anj1976

Yes player, they will contact you when they need any documents, make sure their email does not go to your spam.

varsur, yes you do have to get it stamped, i mean you do not have to but it is suggested you do, you know how Indian authorities are and it is better to have the visa on teh passport, you can not travel around with the letter in hand always, passport works as a proof of lots of things initially like opening/validating bank account, getting new license etc etc.

just go to VFS, give your passport there with the letter, you will get it in 2 days, they even have an option of sending it to you by courier.


----------



## chrishantha

Checkout page 1074 for comprehensive details of Health Check

Regards

Chrishantha



RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Khyloz,
> 
> I just did my medical today (no CO yet),but for me & my wife status changed to following
> 
> 24/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 
> Person 1 : : me
> Date of birth :
> 24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding
> 24/06/2011 Medical examination required
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 24/06/2011 HIV blood test required
> 
> Person 2 : my wife
> Date of birth :
> 24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding
> 24/06/2011 Medical examination required
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 24/06/2011 HIV blood test required
> 
> *Why it still says HIV blood test required ? I gave my blood for testing today.*
> 
> Khyloz , for all of you status should be -> Further Medical results *received *
> better you contact your Hospital, they do all this.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


----------



## Khyloz

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Khyloz,
> 
> I just did my medical today (no CO yet),but for me & my wife status changed to following
> 
> 24/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 
> Person 1 : : me
> Date of birth :
> 24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding
> 24/06/2011 Medical examination required
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 24/06/2011 HIV blood test required
> 
> Person 2 : my wife
> Date of birth :
> 24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding
> 24/06/2011 Medical examination required
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 24/06/2011 HIV blood test required
> 
> *Why it still says HIV blood test required ? I gave my blood for testing today.*
> 
> Khyloz , for all of you status should be -> Further Medical results *received *
> better you contact your Hospital, they do all this.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Hi RakeshPatel,

Thanks for your letting us know about your status.

Okay, I will call our medical center here regarding our other medical results.

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## tanhum

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Khyloz,
> 
> I just did my medical today (no CO yet),but for me & my wife status changed to following
> 
> 24/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 
> Person 1 : : me
> Date of birth :
> 24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding
> 24/06/2011 Medical examination required
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 24/06/2011 HIV blood test required
> 
> Person 2 : my wife
> Date of birth :
> 24/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding
> 24/06/2011 Medical examination required
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 21/12/2011 Further Medical results *received *
> 24/06/2011 HIV blood test required
> 
> *Why it still says HIV blood test required ? I gave my blood for testing today.*
> 
> Khyloz , for all of you status should be -> Further Medical results *received *
> better you contact your Hospital, they do all this.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel



RakeshPatel.. I think that your medicals status as of now is what they have metioned 'Received'. Once the CO goes through the report in detail, then the status for HIV blood test and medical examination required will change


----------



## pvannalath

tanhum said:


> RakeshPatel.. I think that your medicals status as of now is what they have metioned 'Received'. Once the CO goes through the report in detail, then the status for HIV blood test and medical examination required will change


I don't know who changes it .My wife status remains like this for the last couple of weeks.

Person 1 Me	
Date of birth: 

06/12/2011 Health requirements finalised 
06/12/2011 Further medical results received 
05/12/2011 Further medical results received 
05/12/2011 Further medical results received 
06/12/2011 HIV blood test received 

Person 2 MyWife

09/05/2011 Health requirements outstanding 
09/05/2011 Medical examination required 
05/12/2011 Further medical results *received * 
05/12/2011 Further medical results *received * 
09/05/2011 HIV blood test required 

is that mean my panel doc didn't sent the report or still waiting for the clearance from Sydney HOC


----------



## krishz

Hi Guyz,,,

Still waiting........Congratz for those who got grants and COs......


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi Guyz,,,
> 
> Still waiting........Congratz for those who got grants and COs......


Hey man. If it's any help, external checks for Pakistani applicants seem to be taking somewhere between 8 - 10 months AFTER CO allocation. Hopefully that will give you some benchmark. Best of luck!!!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Thanks chrishantha , tanhum 

pvannalath if status is still same then you should contact your panel doc.

Any new co allocation for June applicant? 
seems DIAC is on vacation , we should not expect co till 3rd Jan 2012.

Best luck guys

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## sgn051

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi guys. Thank you very much for your ideas and suggestions regarding my case. I am e-lodged applicant. Maybe, I will write PLE as advised 2 pages earlier. Could be anyone kind to give me the link to raise PLE? What do you think, is it possible to write like June applicants are now being allocated and I am a May applicant still do not have a CO?



Go to following link

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

and put your PLE

Good luck


----------



## dundeeboi82

Good Morning Everyone!!!!!

What a fantastic day it is today - not only is it my first day off work for the Xmas Break (not back til the 4th) and I think we will get the missives on our house sale concluded this week, but woke up this morning to a

DIRECT VISA GRANT (22/12/11)!!!!!!! 

Even though I was hoping it would come through before Xmas, I'm still in shock - good shock might I add!!!

Just as a bit of additional info, e-mail came in from a senior CO from Team 2 and my first entry date is 04 November 2012, which was the date my front loaded meds were finalised. Also, on the 'Electronic Application Status Page' my application still says 'processing commenced' and all documents still show as required, however under each person it say 'Applicant approved' and the visa entitlement details are there - so guys, don't panic if you don't see any movement on this page, it means nothing!!

I want to thank everyone in this forum as it's been a real lifeline - I'm heading away to visit family over Xmas so won't be on, but will definitely pop back in when I'm back to see how everyone else is doing!!!! Rakesh, I never did get round to getting you a google ID, so would you be so kind to update me on the spreadsheet please?

GOOD LUCK ALL THOSE WHO WAITING - IT'S ONLY ROUND THE CORNER!!!


----------



## abulbees

dundeeboi82 said:


> direct visa grant (22/12/11)!!!!!!!


congratulations


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats dundeeboi82 ,Great news. best luck for future.

after a long time I got something to update in timeline sheet.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Pakistani Applicants Timeline sheet link*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## kaushikczech

*status sharing*

Sharing my status 

IELTS 18.1.2.2010

myself 9.0 | 9.0 | 8.5| 7.5| overall 8.5
spouse 8.5 | 8.0 | 7.0| 8.0| overall 8.0 (good for the mail ego ) 

myself
Assesment for Professional Engineer (mech) to Engineer's Australia; 24.1.2011
Successful assesment : 04.06.2011

spouse 
ACS submission 16.01.2011
ACS successful assesment : 30.06.2011 (too late could not claim partner points)


Submission for Visa (175) : 17.06.2011

CO Allocated : 21.12.2011

Medical and PCC requested : 21.12.2011

Medical and PCC done : waiting

Visa Grant : Waiting

_______________________
IELTS : 18.12.2011, Eng Austalia submission: 24.01.2011, EA Assesment: 04.06.2011, Visa application (175): 17.06.2011, CO allocation: 21.12.2011, Medical and PCC request: 21.12.2011, Medical and PCC clear : XXX, Visa grant: XXX


----------



## JBY

dundeeboi82 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!
> 
> What a fantastic day it is today - not only is it my first day off work for the Xmas Break (not back til the 4th) and I think we will get the missives on our house sale concluded this week, but woke up this morning to a
> 
> DIRECT VISA GRANT (22/12/11)!!!!!!!
> 
> Even though I was hoping it would come through before Xmas, I'm still in shock - good shock might I add!!!
> 
> Just as a bit of additional info, e-mail came in from a senior CO from Team 2 and my first entry date is 04 November 2012, which was the date my front loaded meds were finalised. Also, on the 'Electronic Application Status Page' my application still says 'processing commenced' and all documents still show as required, however under each person it say 'Applicant approved' and the visa entitlement details are there - so guys, don't panic if you don't see any movement on this page, it means nothing!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone in this forum as it's been a real lifeline - I'm heading away to visit family over Xmas so won't be on, but will definitely pop back in when I'm back to see how everyone else is doing!!!! Rakesh, I never did get round to getting you a google ID, so would you be so kind to update me on the spreadsheet please?
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL THOSE WHO WAITING - IT'S ONLY ROUND THE CORNER!!!



Dude, thats amazing congrats ! Keep us updated on your journey to Oz, The more June peeps processed the happier i am  I want them to start the July - December 2011 Batch


----------



## Khyloz

Hi Guys,

My wife's Medical status changed to 12/23/2011 Health requirements finalised and in the message status it says Health requirements have been finalised - application being process further...Any one could tell this status? I just saw this changes just this morning...

How about you Rakesh? Any changes?


God Bless


----------



## sgn051

kaushikczech said:


> Sharing my status
> 
> IELTS 18.1.2.2010
> 
> myself 9.0 | 9.0 | 8.5| 7.5| overall 8.5
> spouse 8.5 | 8.0 | 7.0| 8.0| overall 8.0 (good for the mail ego )
> 
> myself
> Assesment for Professional Engineer (mech) to Engineer's Australia; 24.1.2011
> Successful assesment : 04.06.2011
> 
> spouse
> ACS submission 16.01.2011
> ACS successful assesment : 30.06.2011 (too late could not claim partner points)
> 
> 
> Submission for Visa (175) : 17.06.2011
> 
> CO Allocated : 21.12.2011
> 
> Medical and PCC requested : 21.12.2011
> 
> Medical and PCC done : waiting
> 
> Visa Grant : Waiting
> 
> _______________________
> IELTS : 18.12.2011, Eng Austalia submission: 24.01.2011, EA Assesment: 04.06.2011, Visa application (175): 17.06.2011, CO allocation: 21.12.2011, Medical and PCC request: 21.12.2011, Medical and PCC clear : XXX, Visa grant: XXX


Congratulation :clap2::clap2::clap2: 

Good luck ... as you was asked for Medical and PCC that mean you Met all 120 points so all good


----------



## sgn051

Nothing change in my status but as per kaushikczech status seems like DIAC working but very slow... I believe new year 1st week should be our time...


----------



## RakeshPatel

Wow what a great new Khyloz...you have a CO.
so 24th June applicant being processed.

DIAC skip all those before 24th June ....just kidding.

I checked my status online.. NO changes for me 

It seems I did medical late ,just before 2 days so they will take my case once medical finalized.

Best luck guys.. don't expect much before 3rd Jan 2012..stay happy 

Thanks
RakeshPatel




Khyloz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife's Medical status changed to 12/23/2011 Health requirements finalised and in the message status it says Health requirements have been finalised - application being process further...Any one could tell this status? I just saw this changes just this morning...
> 
> How about you Rakesh? Any changes?
> 
> 
> God Bless


----------



## RakeshPatel

*DIAC Updated it's time line.*

estimated-allocation-times

*it's 5th May 2011, seems strange *

Don't worry guys , seems it is because..they don't want people to contact DIAC during this vacation.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> Hey man. If it's any help, external checks for Pakistani applicants seem to be taking somewhere between 8 - 10 months AFTER CO allocation. Hopefully that will give you some benchmark. Best of luck!!!


Hi dude...co was allocated on 6th July so it's around 5 months now.....on September 7th I mailed her to know my status and she replied as it's under routine process so pls wait........after that I didn't mail her and by the way when they resumes after their holidays????


----------



## twister292

Post-holiday resumption will be 3rd Jan.


----------



## haseeb85uk

RakeshPatel said:


> Congrats dundeeboi82 ,Great news. best luck for future.
> 
> after a long time I got something to update in timeline sheet.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


hey rakesh..has voddy passed on the reigns to u for the spreadsheet?...congrats for ur co mate


----------



## RakeshPatel

i didn't got CO yet 

yes, I do have rights to edit timeline sheet.



haseeb85uk said:


> hey rakesh..has voddy passed on the reigns to u for the spreadsheet?...congrats for ur co mate


----------



## JBY

Not really related to the topic  but i found this interesting:

Australia immigration statistics 2011: (go to page 5 to see immigration numbers based on citizenship)

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2010-11.pdf

i would definitely love to see a much larger number of Indians Immigrate to Australia in the near future (currently ranked 3rd) .


----------



## Guest

JBY said:


> Not really related to the topic  but i found this interesting:
> 
> Australia immigration statistics 2011: (go to page 5 to see immigration numbers based on citizenship)
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2010-11.pdf
> 
> i would definitely love to see a much larger number of Indians Immigrate to Australia in the near future (currently ranked 3rd) .


I remember reading somewhere that India ranks no. 1 when it comes to General Skilled Migration so no worries there. The numbers in this report seem to be a sum of all streams (general skilled, employer sponsored, etc.).


----------



## Kurai

Application status changed to ABPF. All documents were changed to "Met". Hopefully a grant by mid-Jan


----------



## sharemyhead

Hi,

Well I've had a horrible experience with the RPO regarding my PCC and my case is still under process even though its been 1.5 months since i lodged my application.
This post is meant to advice other applicants who are still waiting for their case officers and are yet to apply for their PCC.

This is the information that I've gathered during the course of my tribulation. This is by no means a comprehensive guide. Your experiences may vary.

There can be 2 possible cases when you apply for your PCC.
Case 1: The verification at the time of granting your passport was complete. In this case you will not face much of a hassle in getting the PCC. Expect your PCC within 1-2 weeks of lodging your application. This will be the case for 90% of the applicants.
Case 2: The verification at the time of granting your passport is incomplete but you were miraculously granted a passport. In this case you'll have to go through the verification from scratch. Expect anything between 1-2 months for the PCC process to complete. You'll have to deposit 2 Personal Particulars form at the passport office and wait for them to forward it to the Local Intelligence Unit(LIU), which will forward it to your local police station. Someone from the police station will visit your place, ask for his "kharcha paani" and will prepare his report and send it back to the LIU. The LIU will send it back to the passport office which will proceed with the issue of PCC in your name.

My advice to all those who are yet to start the process is as under:
1. If there is time in your hand, please just visit the passport office and ask if your report is complete or not. He'll check up his system and let you know. If it is, you may apply that time or anytime later as per your schedule because you'll get it within a week. If your report is incomplete, I would recommend you to put in your application asap so that you can get a head-start. I did this and had a head start of 1 month.
2. If your verification will be done again, do remember to follow up at every level i.e. the passport office, the LIU and your local police station every step of the way and back. My application form was with the passport office for 1 month before they forwarded it to the LIU. Do remember to follow during the sending back phases as well.
3. Unfortunately, you'll have to pay the kharcha paani to the police officers. Be prepared for that.
4. In the passport office, talk directly to the officer in charge of issuing PCC and don't settle with a response from the inquiry counter. They simply repeat the status which is visible in the online status page.

All the best and I sincerely hope that you have a hassle free PCC process unlike me.

Cheers!!
Sharemyhead


----------



## Player

Guys I am getting confused, please help!

My online status changed on 1st December 2011 to "Application being processed further". No CO has contacted me so far for anything however below is the status of various documents on the online site;

Status of documents under documents checklist link;
Birth certificate or other evidence of age *Met*
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page *Met
*IELTS English Test Report Results *Met*
Evidence of overseas qualifications *Met*
Evidence of skills assessment *Met*
Evidence of Specific Work Experience *Met*
Evidence of work experience *Met*
Marriage certificate *Met*
Passport photo *Met*
-> Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray *Required *
-> Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa *Required *

above 2 items are same for my spouse as well. 

On the main page of my application status inquiry we(me and my spouse) have the following in required/outstanding
Health requirements *outstanding *
Medical examination *required *
Chest X-Ray report *required *
Chest X-Ray film *required *
HIV blood test *required *


*What should I do now or in the mean while the CO contact me for any document? What is the usual practice? Do people usually get their medicals done before the CO ask for it? The status for medicals as Required or Outstanding is scaring me alot!*


----------



## saaron

Player said:


> *What should I do now or in the mean while the CO contact me for any document? What is the usual practice? Do people usually get their medicals done before the CO ask for it? The status for medicals as Required or Outstanding is scaring me alot!*


Just wait. Most probably your security checks have started and if so, they will take somewhere around a year to complete. If CO requires any documents, they will email you with a 28 day limit to provide the documents.


----------



## Kurai

saaron said:


> Just wait. Most probably your security checks have started and if so, they will take somewhere around a year to complete. If CO requires any documents, they will email you with a 28 day limit to provide the documents.


Security checks? A year? Urgh.. I was hoping for a grant in Jan :/


----------



## twister292

Kurai said:


> Security checks? A year? Urgh.. I was hoping for a grant in Jan :/


Not all of them take a year...some countries take longer than others, it depends on a range of factors


----------



## Player

saaron said:


> Just wait. Most probably your security checks have started and if so, they will take somewhere around a year to complete. If CO requires any documents, they will email you with a 28 day limit to provide the documents.


Any other expert suggestion?


----------



## Guest

Player said:


> Any other expert suggestion?


Saaron is exactly right. Now you just need to sit tight and wait for the CO to contact you. For Pakistani applicants, currently this means a wait of 8 - 10 months AFTER CO allocation, sometimes even more. This can increase or decrease in the future based on a number of factors.


----------



## twister292

Player said:


> Any other expert suggestion?


There's no "expert suggestion" for this; external checks are done by agencies outside of the DIAC (ASIO, ASIS etc), and DIAC has to wait for them to return the outcome of the reference before your case can proceed further.

Depending on a variety of circumstances (which are not publicly revealed for obvious reasons), the length of security checks can vary from a few days to a few months, up to a year at times.

Which country you are from, which country you currently live in etc will affect the security checks. Generally, offshore applicants based in HR countries, esp Pakistan, Iran etc seem to be on the longer end of the curve.

Onshore applicants generally have less lengthy checks, but it depends from case to case.


----------



## Player

twister292 said:


> There's no "expert suggestion" for this; external checks are done by agencies outside of the DIAC (ASIO, ASIS etc), and DIAC has to wait for them to return the outcome of the reference before your case can proceed further.
> 
> Depending on a variety of circumstances (which are not publicly revealed for obvious reasons), the length of security checks can vary from a few days to a few months, up to a year at times.
> 
> Which country you are from, which country you currently live in etc will affect the security checks. Generally, offshore applicants based in HR countries, esp Pakistan, Iran etc seem to be on the longer end of the curve.
> 
> Onshore applicants generally have less lengthy checks, but it depends from case to case.



Thanks for the reply.
Do they make a contact to applicant's company/educational institute for investigation/cross checks?


----------



## twister292

Player said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Do they make a contact to applicant's company/educational institute for investigation/cross checks?


We dont know what exactly is involved in external checks...as I said before, they are done by the security agencies (ASIO/ASIS etc).

Contact with your employer is usually done by CO in job verification phase.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Guys My Medical Status changed to following other things are as it is.

Person 1	- Me
Date of birth: 
24/12/2011	Health requirements * finalized*
24/12/2011	Further medical results received 
21/12/2011	Further medical results received 
21/12/2011	Further medical results received 
24/12/2011	HIV blood test received 


Person 2	My Wife
Date of birth: 
24/06/2011	Health requirements *outstanding* 
24/12/2011	Further medical results received 
21/12/2011	Further medical results received 
21/12/2011	Further medical results received 
24/12/2011	HIV blood test received 

Do we still need to fill forms 160EH & 26EH ?


This status is final one for me right ? - Health requirements * finalized* , 

Best luck guys.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## clerk85

Best of luck RakeshPatel. Hopefully, you will get desired resonse from VO soon. If anything is required then VO will contact you.

--- sent from android. Ignore any typo.


----------



## Maz25

RakeshPatel said:


> Guys My Medical Status changed to following other things are as it is.
> 
> Person 1	- Me
> Date of birth:
> 24/12/2011	Health requirements * finalized*
> 24/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 21/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 21/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 24/12/2011	HIV blood test received
> 
> 
> Person 2	My Wife
> Date of birth:
> 24/06/2011	Health requirements *outstanding*
> 24/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 21/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 21/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 24/12/2011	HIV blood test received
> 
> Do we still need to fill forms 160EH & 26EH ?
> 
> 
> This status is final one for me right ? - Health requirements * finalized* ,
> 
> Best luck guys.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Forms 160EH and 26EH are the forms that you filled in and handed to the doctor when you went for your medical, so in response to your query, no, you do not have to fill them in again.

Yes, your medical results have been finalised whilst those of your wife are still being reviewed. Today and tomorrow is a public holiday in Australia, so you will not hear from your case officer (if you have been assigned one) before Wednesday.

Best of luck with your visa and your new life down under.


----------



## sharemyhead

RakeshPatel said:


> Guys My Medical Status changed to following other things are as it is.
> 
> Person 1	- Me
> Date of birth:
> 24/12/2011	Health requirements * finalized*
> 24/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 21/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 21/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 24/12/2011	HIV blood test received
> 
> 
> Person 2	My Wife
> Date of birth:
> 24/06/2011	Health requirements *outstanding*
> 24/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 21/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 21/12/2011	Further medical results received
> 24/12/2011	HIV blood test received
> 
> Do we still need to fill forms 160EH & 26EH ?
> 
> 
> This status is final one for me right ? - Health requirements * finalized* ,
> 
> Best luck guys.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Hi Everyone,

My wife's and my medicals show finalized.
I got my medicals done on Friday afternoon. 
How could the CO have looked at them if they were uploaded on Saturday?
I'm assuming that Saturday is a holiday for them and especially being Christmas eve.
So I'm guessing that the medicals have just reached them and the CO hasn't had a look at them.
Am i right??

Cheers!!


----------



## RakeshPatel

aah, In visa process I forgot to wish.....

I wish all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Thanks for reply Maz25,Clerk85.

Best luck guys.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## tanhum

RakeshPatel said:


> aah, In visa process I forgot to wish.....
> 
> I wish all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
> 
> Thanks for reply Maz25,Clerk85.
> 
> Best luck guys.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel



Merry Christmas and a very happy new year to you and to all the members in this forum


----------



## sanands2007

Merry christmas & happy new year  

Regards 
San


----------



## naveenadi1978

Hi all,

I am a new friend on this forum. 

I got CO allocated last week and he requested some documents for further processing. Among such documents, CO requested to submit documents EVIDENCING DEPENDENCY AND FINANCIAL CAPACITY of the mother who is secondary applicant - dependant category. 

My wife is main applicant (software engineer), I am secondary applicant (partner) and my mother is secondary applicant (dependant). 

Any body please suggest me, what documents shall i show to prove that my mother is dependant on both of us. My mother is 55 years old, widow, uneducated, no income and dependant on us for day to day needs. 

Any body please suggest, what documents we have to submit to prove her dependency and financial capacity.

thank you

naveen adi


----------



## Maz25

sharemyhead said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My wife's and my medicals show finalized.
> I got my medicals done on Friday afternoon.
> How could the CO have looked at them if they were uploaded on Saturday?
> I'm assuming that Saturday is a holiday for them and especially being Christmas eve.
> So I'm guessing that the medicals have just reached them and the CO hasn't had a look at them.
> Am i right??
> 
> Cheers!!


It is not the CO that reviews your medical results. The results are sent to a doctor (immigration have their own set of doctors who reviews all the medical results that come through from overseas), who reviews the test results and comments provided by your doctor when you did your medical. They will then update the status of your medicals, which will then be available to your CO in deciding the outcome of your application.

MaddyOz posted a very informative thread a few weeks back about what the various status of your medical results mean. If you do a search and locate that particular post, I have no doubt that it will prove invaluable and clarify a lot of your doubts.

DIAC is off, like the rest of us, enjoying Christmas. They will be back at work tomorrow but over the festive period, I doubt that there will be much movement in the status of most applications. 

Hang in there, you've come this far and I'm sure that you will have the grant letter in a couple of days.


----------



## RakeshPatel

*FYI: Automated response after PLE*

Automated response email I got after PLE , asking my file status.

Just FYI ->

Dear Client,

Thank you for your enquiry about General Skilled Migration (GSM).

A reference number has been allocated to your enquiry and can be found in the subject line of this email.

Your enquiry may be answered by the information contained in this auto-response. Only enquiries not answered by the information below will receive a reply. We aim to respond within 7 working days.

Enquiries concerning the status of an application are answered in the information below. Status information can be obtained by following the instructions provided.

CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEAR PERIOD

*
GSM offices will be closed during the Christmas and New Year holiday period on the following days:

- Monday, 26 December 2011
- Tuesday, 27 December 2011
- Wednesday, 28 December 2011
- Monday, 2 January 2012*

Email enquiries sent to GSM during this period may experience a delayed response. Please do not continue to email the department if you do not receive a response within 7 working days. You will still receive a response if your enquiry is not answered by the information contained in this auto-response.

If you have a general enquiry regarding GSM please refer to information on the department's website.
See: Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

Note: Any paper GSM visa applications mailed or couriered to Level 4, 55 Currie Street, Adelaide SA 5000 will not be received by the department on the dates listed above due to the office being closed.

We appreciate your patience during this time.

ORDER OF PROCESSING GSM APPLICATIONS

Information on GSM priorities is available on the department's website.
See: What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

Processing priorities are subject to change. We recommend that you check this website regularly for updates.

STATUS ENQUIRIES

**Important: New information available**

If your enquiry relates to Priority Group 5 processing arrangements, please refer to the following link for information regarding processing of these applications.
See: Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications

If you have lodged a GSM visa application but have not been contacted by a case officer to inform you that processing has commenced, you should refer to the current allocation dates available on the department's website.
See: Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

This information lets clients know where we are up to in processing applications. It provides the date of lodgement for applications that are currently being allocated to case officers. Our Skilled Migration Processing Centre updates this information every fortnight.

If you have been contacted by a case officer about your GSM visa application, you must correspond directly with your case officer by email. Your case officer will provide you with a specific email address to use after they have made their initial assessment of your application.

MEDICARE ENROLMENT

The following guidance is provided for clients who are enquiring about their eligibility to access Medicare.

In most cases Medicare staff will have electronic access to relevant client visa information and will not require any additional documentation beyond a current passport.

You should contact Medicare if you do not have a current passport, for advice on alternate identification documents required. Medicare will advise you if any additional documents are required to complete the enrolment process. If additional documents are required by Medicare, the department will supply these to you at your request.

PROVIDING DOCUMENTS

If you wish to provide documents for a GSM visa application these should be provided by following the instructions listed on the department's website.
See: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Yours sincerely,
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## RakeshPatel

*15th June 2011 Pakistan applicant got CO on 20 Dec 2011 *

Name:Khurram
Destination: Sydney
Date of Visa application:15/06/2011
Nationalityakistan
High/Low Risk:High
Trade/profession:Telecom Engineer
Visa type:175
Onshore/offshore:Offshore
Date CO assigned:20/12/2011
CO contacted on 20/12/2011 and asked to fill form-80 for all applicants .

Data from BEupdate site.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## khurram159

Thanks Rakesh, I updated this info here on this thread as well, but it never got updated in the spreadsheet.



RakeshPatel said:


> *15th June 2011 Pakistan applicant got CO on 20 Dec 2011 *
> 
> Name:Khurram
> Destination: Sydney
> Date of Visa application:15/06/2011
> Nationalityakistan
> High/Low Risk:High
> Trade/profession:Telecom Engineer
> Visa type:175
> Onshore/offshore:Offshore
> Date CO assigned:20/12/2011
> CO contacted on 20/12/2011 and asked to fill form-80 for all applicants .
> 
> Data from BEupdate site.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Khurram , 

Updated your data now, on those days I was busy with my PCC & Medical 

Guys , Please let me know if some else data is not updated.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



khurram159 said:


> Thanks Rakesh, I updated this info here on this thread as well, but it never got updated in the spreadsheet.


----------



## twister292

I have put in my info on the BEUpdate spreadsheet...you can copy my timeline into the spreadsheet too.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Twister,

Please add your data from this link - http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

Thanks
RakeshPatel



twister292 said:


> I have put in my info on the BEUpdate spreadsheet...you can copy my timeline into the spreadsheet too.


----------



## zullin

Hi! I have just submitted my PCC and medicals. Ours is paper application. So now just waiting for CO to review and hopefully get approval soon.


----------



## han solo

wow! too many posts to read on. 

update on my end: nothing new on my application. i was not able to do my meds bec the holidays took its toll on me. have been busy with a lot of  the past days.  but i applied for my & dependant's PCC w/c to claim & frontload early january.

@ RakeshPatel, so how is everything going on with u? good thing u already had ur meds & PCC. i hope by january we will all have our respective COs & grants. good luck.

btw, could u kindly change my entry on the "Are you using an agent column," to No? thank u.


----------



## twister292

I have added my details to the spreadsheet; my application is an 885, not a 175


----------



## han solo

naveenadi1978 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got CO allocated last week and he requested some documents for further processing. Among such documents, CO requested to submit *documents EVIDENCING DEPENDENCY AND FINANCIAL CAPACITY *of the mother who is secondary applicant - dependant category.
> 
> naveen adi


hello, mate! first, congratulations to ur CO allocation. i just don't know if this works in india. i maybe right, maybe wrong but take a chance.

did ur mom ever work and pay taxes? if not working for several years now, maybe, u can ask for a tax certificate from a tax bureau stating that she has not been paying her taxes due to unemployment. my country has a gov't agency that oversees the social security of an employee or self-employed. each pays monthly dues based on an income. if one has no income meaning she need not pay the dues. how about a certificate from the said agency stating that ur mom has not been paying her dues bec of unemployment. what about HMO benefits? is she ur dependant too? 

try it. i hope someone would still give input or insight on this. thanks.


----------



## Gaurav

Guys,
Nice to see the thread still most popular on forum.
Best wishes for all the applicants in Q for the grant.
Wish you all a very happy new year.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Updated data
Han_solo and twister292.

DIAC working tomorrow , Hope we get some good news.


----------



## sridharv1

Dear all,

I have recently lodged 175 application online in External Auditor category. Could anyone share with me the format of experience letter that I need to submit to DIAC. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Guest

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Nice to see the thread still most popular on forum.
> Best wishes for all the applicants in Q for the grant.
> Wish you all a very happy new year.


OI Gurav. You can't just run away like that. It's been AGES since we last saw you. You need to give us the news. Where have you been, HOW have you been, what you are doing and when are you going to Australia? What about the job hunt? You, aussieland and a whole host of runaways are on the Most Wanted list around here


----------



## naveenadi1978

han solo said:


> hello, mate! first, congratulations to ur CO allocation. i just don't know if this works in india. i maybe right, maybe wrong but take a chance.
> 
> did ur mom ever work and pay taxes? if not working for several years now, maybe, u can ask for a tax certificate from a tax bureau stating that she has not been paying her taxes due to unemployment. my country has a gov't agency that oversees the social security of an employee or self-employed. each pays monthly dues based on an income. if one has no income meaning she need not pay the dues. how about a certificate from the said agency stating that ur mom has not been paying her dues bec of unemployment. what about HMO benefits? is she ur dependant too?
> 
> try it. i hope someone would still give input or insight on this. thanks.



hi thanks mate,

you are almost right. In our place they issue Income Certificate, so just trying to get one No Income Certificate from the government and hopefully that should work.

your advice guided me in finding the way to obtain NO INCOME CERTIFICATE, hopefully everything goes fine. Good luck to you.


----------



## Kurai

my visa was granted a few minutes ago!! many thanks to everyone on this forum for your support. good luck to everyone else waiting for a grant


----------



## anj1976

congratulations Kurai


----------



## sanands2007

Congrats Kurai , happy new year 
Regards 
San


----------



## clerk85

Congrats Kurai


----------



## han solo

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Updated data
> Han_solo and twister292.


thank u! 

@ *kurai*, nice! new journey, new life, happy new year! :clap2: congrats to ur grant!


----------



## tanhum

Wonderful news Kurai :clap2: many many congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Its your new years gift from DIAC


----------



## Merang

Hi all dear members 
Where is spread sheet link I could not find that?
I want to see all members time lines 
Thanks


----------



## tanhum

Merang said:


> Hi all dear members
> Where is spread sheet link I could not find that?
> I want to see all members time lines
> Thanks


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


----------



## varunsal

Kurai said:


> my visa was granted a few minutes ago!! many thanks to everyone on this forum for your support. good luck to everyone else waiting for a grant


Wow.....Awesome New year Gift.......
Congrats.........Party hard!!!!


----------



## satishaltruistic

Hi guys,

Please advise me.

Today my online status changed to below

unable to provide further information
Email sent to you

I have an agent following it up.Hopefully they must be receiving it & they are closed today

Just curious,what would be in mail???

please throw some pointers

cheers

satish


----------



## Maz25

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please advise me.
> 
> Today my online status changed to below
> 
> unable to provide further information
> Email sent to you
> 
> I have an agent following it up.Hopefully they must be receiving it & they are closed today
> 
> Just curious,what would be in mail???
> 
> please throw some pointers
> 
> cheers
> 
> satish


Would this be your first contact with your CO? Have they previously asked you for additional information which you have yet to provide?

If the above does not apply, they are probably just acting for other supporting information/ documents in relation to your application. Try not to worry - I'm sure that your agent is on the case and they will liaise with you as soon as possible.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Satish,

I never heard of this status ="unable to provide further information".

this is status or some thing else ?

is your PCC ,medical done ?
How many doc they marked as MET.

Hope there is nothing to worry ,Best Luck.
Please update us also as i am also FS 176.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



satishaltruistic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please advise me.
> 
> Today my online status changed to below
> 
> unable to provide further information
> Email sent to you
> 
> I have an agent following it up.Hopefully they must be receiving it & they are closed today
> 
> Just curious,what would be in mail???
> 
> please throw some pointers
> 
> cheers
> 
> satish


----------



## satishaltruistic

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> I never heard of this status ="unable to provide further information".
> 
> this is status or some thing else ?
> 
> is your PCC ,medical done ?
> How many doc they marked as MET.
> 
> Hope there is nothing to worry ,Best Luck.
> Please update us also as i am also FS 176.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Hi Rakesh & Maz,

on 14th Dec it changed to ABPF & My agent told me that if any thing is required CO will contact us.

And today surprisingly I have seen this status when you enter you TRN details & etc.

Only IELTS results of myself & my partner are shown as met and balance shows required.

Slightly getting tensed.

Need to wait till saturday

satish


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Satish Thanks for reply,

I don't think "Balance shows" required , this type of any checkmark is there in online checklist ,as I don't have it.

I attached screenshot of my checklist ,Please let me know if you found something strange.

*Any body else has this kind of "Balance show" required ?*

Have you seen email of CO personally ? if not then go to agent tell him to show you. because agent sometimes hide things.

What's there in 2nd email of CO ?

Best luck , Satish.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



satishaltruistic said:


> Hi Rakesh & Maz,
> 
> on 14th Dec it changed to ABPF & My agent told me that if any thing is required CO will contact us.
> 
> And today surprisingly I have seen this status when you enter you TRN details & etc.
> 
> Only IELTS results of myself & my partner are shown as met and balance shows required.
> 
> Slightly getting tensed.
> 
> Need to wait till saturday
> 
> satish


----------



## lifeisgood

Kurai said:


> my visa was granted a few minutes ago!! many thanks to everyone on this forum for your support. good luck to everyone else waiting for a grant


congratulations...


----------



## Guest

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Satish Thanks for reply,
> 
> I don't think "Balance shows" required , this type of any checkmark is there in online checklist ,as I don't have it.
> 
> I attached screenshot of my checklist ,Please let me know if you found something strange.
> 
> *Any body else has this kind of "Balance show" required ?*
> 
> Have you seen email of CO personally ? if not then go to agent tell him to show you. because agent sometimes hide things.
> 
> What's there in 2nd email of CO ?
> 
> Best luck , Satish.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


He means to say that the REST of the items show required...


----------



## satishaltruistic

HI RAKESH

Except IELTS rest everything was shown as required

only IELTS was showing met

Holding deep breath man...its killing

Satish


----------



## sanands2007

satishaltruistic said:


> HI RAKESH
> 
> Except IELTS rest everything was shown as required
> 
> only IELTS was showing met
> 
> Holding deep breath man...its killing
> 
> Satish


Satish , 

Please hold your calm, Immg might be still validating your docs, they might have requested for few more docs to ur agent. 

Just clarify things with your agent. Rest would be fine. 

All the best.

Regards
San


----------



## anj1976

satish this is normal, they make it required and the moment they are done with checking your documents it becomes met. just keep an eye on the status, why would the agent hide anything? if the CO needs anything they will ask for it. Give it time


----------



## shanders

Hi Guys, I am a June 22 applicant. Expecting the case officer to be assigned soon....I applied for my australia pcc and completed medicals today. I am waiting to apply for India PCC. I have a doubt here. I and my wife has to visit india in feb. I heard news on this forum that if you submit india pcc and visit india, we will be asked to apply for pcc again.

Can you suggest me when is the best time to apply india pcc, is it before visiting india or after visiting india.....


----------



## sgn051

shanders said:


> Hi Guys, I am a June 22 applicant. Expecting the case officer to be assigned soon....I applied for my australia pcc and completed medicals today. I am waiting to apply for India PCC. I have a doubt here. I and my wife has to visit india in feb. I heard news on this forum that if you submit india pcc and visit india, we will be asked to apply for pcc again.
> 
> Can you suggest me when is the best time to apply india pcc, is it before visiting india or after visiting india.....


I believe PCC valid for 1 year so should be fine to do now as in Sydney you will get PCC with in one week if you apply personally and pick personally

wait for other what they say as I never seen such case before that PCC is valid and ask for another one...?

Good luck


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Got reply of my PLE - Seems Nothing new.*


Dear Applicant,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Most General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa applications are subject to a Ministerial Direction which determines the priority in which they are considered.
See: Fact Sheet 24a - Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas (Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas)

Under the Direction allocation of applications to a case officer for processing is done based on the priority of an application according to the Direction.

Each week within the two GSM processing centres (Adelaide and Brisbane) the highest priority applications on hand are allocated before the next highest until sufficient applications are allocated to deliver the GSM component of the 2011-12 Migration Program
See: Migration Program Statistics (Migration Program Statistics - Statistics - Publications, Research and Statistics <http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm>)

Each week around 1000 priority affected cases are allocated to case officers. These allocations are currently made up of all available applications from Priority Group 1 and 3, with the balance being Priority Group 4 cases. There are no GSM visa subclasses in Priority Group 2.

Once a case officer has been allocated they will conduct a preliminary assessment on your visa application to determine if they require any further documentation to process your application. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.


Yours sincerely,

General Skilled Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## nana046

Hi need some advice.

my application details

Visa 175
Online Application submitted: May 11th
Email received from CO requesting documents: Nov 10th
1. PCC (India, Aus and USA)
2. Experience letters and job details etc
3. Medicals
requested to submit all documents within 72 days.

i have sent PCC (India and Aus) and job related documents to the CO, but never received any confirmation back. online status still showing all documents as "required" (under document checklist). 

do i need to email CO for confirmation?
or CO will confirm after submitting all the requested documents?


----------



## Maz25

nana046 said:


> Hi need some advice.
> 
> my application details
> 
> Visa 175
> Online Application submitted: May 11th
> Email received from CO requesting documents: Nov 10th
> 1. PCC (India, Aus and USA)
> 2. Experience letters and job details etc
> 3. Medicals
> requested to submit all documents within 72 days.
> 
> i have sent PCC (India and Aus) and job related documents to the CO, but never received any confirmation back. online status still showing all documents as "required" (under document checklist).
> 
> do i need to email CO for confirmation?
> or CO will confirm after submitting all the requested documents?


Your CO will not confirm receipt of your documents and there is no need to request email confirmation. If they require anything else, they will be in contact, else they should issue the grant letter if they deem that you have satisfied all requirements of the visa.


----------



## abulbees

Hello all

It was the best new year gift ever to receive the approval on my Visa today. All documents are still showing required but the status page is showing Applicant approved for all.

Best wishes to All, I am starting to look for jobs


----------



## Maz25

abulbees said:


> Hello all
> 
> It was the best new year gift ever to receive the approval on my Visa today. All documents are still showing required but the status page is showing Applicant approved for all.
> 
> Best wishes to All, I am starting to look for jobs


Congratulations and best of luck with your job search and new life in Oz.


----------



## nana046

abulbees said:


> Hello all
> 
> It was the best new year gift ever to receive the approval on my Visa today. All documents are still showing required but the status page is showing Applicant approved for all.
> 
> Best wishes to All, I am starting to look for jobs


congrats mate..


----------



## clerk85

Congrats abulbees


----------



## lifeisgood

abulbees said:


> Hello all
> 
> It was the best new year gift ever to receive the approval on my Visa today. All documents are still showing required but the status page is showing Applicant approved for all.
> 
> Best wishes to All, I am starting to look for jobs


Congratulations!!!:clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

abulbees said:


> Hello all
> 
> It was the best new year gift ever to receive the approval on my Visa today. All documents are still showing required but the status page is showing Applicant approved for all.
> 
> Best wishes to All, I am starting to look for jobs


Congrats Abulbees 
Regards
San


----------



## mr_var

Wish everyone a very happy new year !!!

Hope the year begins with a rain of grants 

Best Wishes !


----------



## khurram159

abulbees said:


> Hello all
> 
> It was the best new year gift ever to receive the approval on my Visa today. All documents are still showing required but the status page is showing Applicant approved for all.
> 
> Best wishes to All, I am starting to look for jobs


Congrats mate...


----------



## varunsal

abulbees said:


> Hello all
> 
> It was the best new year gift ever to receive the approval on my Visa today. All documents are still showing required but the status page is showing Applicant approved for all.
> 
> Best wishes to All, I am starting to look for jobs



Congrats mate......

Enjoy, and pray that new year brings happiness for all aspirants 

All the best for your journey ahead lane:


----------



## abulbees

Getting the visa is the first step, previously it looked that all I needed was to get the visa, now it looks clearer.  good luck to all and don't forget to keep the forum posted about your change in status. it meant a lot to me seeing things progress for other applicants 

Thank you all for the warm wishes and Happy New Year


----------



## Gaurav

Thanks for counting on us.
I am moving to Brisbane on 8th Jan 2012 from Mumbai. Job Hunt will follow soon on securing a TFN, Bank account and Cell Number. Aussie land will also make a move within couple of months, will ask him to visit the forum whenever he is free.




leptokurtic said:


> OI Gurav. You can't just run away like that. It's been AGES since we last saw you. You need to give us the news. Where have you been, HOW have you been, what you are doing and when are you going to Australia? What about the job hunt? You, aussieland and a whole host of runaways are on the Most Wanted list around here


----------



## Maz25

Gaurav said:


> Thanks for counting on us.
> I am moving to Brisbane on 8th Jan 2012 from Mumbai. Job Hunt will follow soon on securing a TFN, Bank account and Cell Number. Aussie land will also make a move within couple of months, will ask him to visit the forum whenever he is free.


You must be super excited...only one week left and you will be in Oz. There are so many of us forumers here that we really should try and organise a meet up in each state. It'll be good to put a face to the name. 

Good luck with the move and do let us know how you settle in.


----------



## sanands2007

Hi All, 

Hope to See Pre - grants to all Remaining June 2011 & further applicants . 

all the best  

Regards
San


----------



## juaning

Hi guys! 4 june applicant, still no CO! A lil' worried!


----------



## khurram159

khurram159 said:


> I got case officer assigned today. CO has asked me just to provide form-80 and English requirements for dependent.
> 
> However, he has asked me NOT to apply for medical and PCC yet. As I understood, CO always asks for Med and PCC immediately after assignment, please let me know is it normal for CO to stop me from doing these. Expectedly, how much delay will it cause if I just provide form 80 now and wait for CO to ask for Med and PCC.
> 
> Application Lodged: 15 Jun 2011
> Visa type: 175 (online)
> PCC & Medical: No


Today, CO has acknowledged receiving all required documents (status for all documents is also 'MET'). However, rest of the news is not so encouraging 


> No further actions on your behalf are required at this time. Do not do health nor obtain police clearances.
> 
> At present your application is undergoing internal and external checks which I anticipate to be finalised in the next 12 months. Unfortunately these checking procedures are beyond my or this department's control.
> 
> You will be contacted when all checks are completed. I would request that you do not send status enquires for at least a further 9 months as I monitor this application regularly.


One year seems really a long time, does anybody have recent experience on actual time taken by security checks for Pakistan nationals.


----------



## twister292

khurram159 said:


> One year seems really a long time, does anybody have recent experience on actual time taken by security checks for Pakistan nationals.


They seem to vary wildly...I've seen applications finalised in as little as 1 month, some go the full 12 months.


----------



## OllySyd

*hi*

hello guys,

at the outset......happy new year to all.....

hope this year brings in many more grants and many more positive assessments...

I am a Jun 2011, 175 online applicant...waiting for a CO to be allocated....

i have sent in all docs except for my pcc....(would be sent in a couple of days) and meds...

any idea when i should do my meds....

also, just curious, is a CO allocation dependent on you front loading the docs....


----------



## lifeisgood

OllySyd said:


> hello guys,
> 
> at the outset......happy new year to all.....
> 
> hope this year brings in many more grants and many more positive assessments...
> 
> I am a Jun 2011, 175 online applicant...waiting for a CO to be allocated....
> 
> i have sent in all docs except for my pcc....(would be sent in a couple of days) and meds...
> 
> any idea when i should do my meds....
> 
> also, just curious, is a CO allocation dependent on you front loading the docs....


do your meds after the CO instructs you to do so..


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

New year wishes to all!!!!!

In the last mail my CO replied as routine process is going on and if they need something they will contact me...it's been 4 full months I contacted my CO and there is no email from her too ....What shall I do now???? mail her or sit tight?????


----------



## khurram159

twister292 said:


> They seem to vary wildly...I've seen applications finalised in as little as 1 month, some go the full 12 months.


Do you know any details of what is included as part of these checks, is it only documents verification or something else as well?


----------



## lifeisgood

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New year wishes to all!!!!!
> 
> In the last mail my CO replied as routine process is going on and if they need something they will contact me...it's been 4 full months I contacted my CO and there is no email from her too ....What shall I do now???? mail her or sit tight?????


wow thats a bit weird.
It would be a good idea to get in touch with the CO once again..


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Krishz,

You should contact again to remind.

Best luck.

Happy new year to all .

Thanks
RakeshPatel



krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New year wishes to all!!!!!
> 
> In the last mail my CO replied as routine process is going on and if they need something they will contact me...it's been 4 full months I contacted my CO and there is no email from her too ....What shall I do now???? mail her or sit tight?????


----------



## OllySyd

lifeisgood said:


> do your meds after the CO instructs you to do so..


Thanks !!!.

Sent a PLE to DIAC. Got the below reply.

*****************************************************

Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Please be advised your application has been batched for allocation and is due to be allocated to a case officer shortly.

A preliminary assessment will be conducted on your visa application to determine if any further documentation is required. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.
Yours sincerely,
*****************************************************

So what and when can I expect my CO to contact me?


----------



## Maz25

OllySyd said:


> Thanks !!!.
> 
> Sent a PLE to DIAC. Got the below reply.
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Please be advised your application has been batched for allocation and is due to be allocated to a case officer shortly.
> 
> A preliminary assessment will be conducted on your visa application to determine if any further documentation is required. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> Yours sincerely,
> *****************************************************
> 
> So what and when can I expect my CO to contact me?


DIAC batches applications which are then assigned to the various CO teams. They will typically start working on your application once they have cleared the current batch of applications that they are working on. This can take from a few days to a few weeks.

You've come so far - take the time to chill out cause once you have a CO, then you typically stress out a lot more for some unknown reason.

It's up to you but you could also take the time to do your medical and PCC - if these are finalised and available to your Co when they first review your application, you may be pleasantly surprised with a direct grant.


----------



## KL_User

OllySyd said:


> Thanks !!!.
> 
> Sent a PLE to DIAC. Got the below reply.
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Please be advised your application has been batched for allocation and is due to be allocated to a case officer shortly.
> 
> A preliminary assessment will be conducted on your visa application to determine if any further documentation is required. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> Yours sincerely,
> *****************************************************
> 
> So what and when can I expect my CO to contact me?



Hi, Whats your DIAC application date ?


----------



## twister292

khurram159 said:


> Do you know any details of what is included as part of these checks, is it only documents verification or something else as well?


It includes security checks done by agencies like the ASIO as well.


----------



## tanhum

Today I checked my status and all documents except my medicals are in 'Met' status.
We got medicals done on 19th dec at Elbit diagnostic center in Bangalore. Contacted them a week later and was informed that they had updated everything and i was waiting for DIAC holidays to get over to see a change in the status. 
Today as the status still showed required for me whereas for my hubby and children it is met, I called up Elbit and they tell now that they havent updated my details yet as they got some error when they tried last time and then went away for the holidays. The doctor said she will try uploading today. Service at Elbit is very poor


----------



## zullin

We have submitted everything last week.Hope to get grant soon.


----------



## immiseeker

khurram159 said:


> Today, CO has acknowledged receiving all required documents (status for all documents is also 'MET'). However, rest of the news is not so encouraging
> 
> 
> One year seems really a long time, does anybody have recent experience on actual time taken by security checks for Pakistan nationals.


Check this excel sheet, you will clearly see the security checks duration. avg time is 8-12 months depending upon many circumstances.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

If you want me to add your details then send me a PM, I will update your details there


----------



## sanands2007

HI All, 

Any new June applicant got CO ?? 

Or any Status change 

Regards
San


----------



## shanders

sanands2007 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Any new June applicant got CO ??
> 
> Or any Status change
> 
> Regards
> San


I am a june 22 applicant. Any news of new applicants being allocated COs :ranger:

As per the google sheet no new allocations after 17 june


----------



## mehran2010

juaning said:


> Hi guys! 4 june applicant, still no CO! A lil' worried!


Hi Guys,

My 175 visa was lodged on 27 May 2011, but still no CO allocated. Is this normal? By the way, I have noticed many of other applicants have already done medicals and PCC without a CO allocated? Am I required to do it from now or I should wait until they request for these documents? My consultant told me that there is no need for them at the moment. I want to ensure he is right.

Thank you very much in advance. 

Anticipating your help!


----------



## varunsal

mehran2010 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My 175 visa was lodged on 27 May 2011, but still no CO allocated. Is this normal? By the way, I have noticed many of other applicants have already done medicals and PCC without a CO allocated? Am I required to do it from now or I should wait until they request for these documents? My consultant told me that there is no need for them at the moment. I want to ensure he is right.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Anticipating your help!


Hi Mehran,

Its perfectly normal  Do not worry at all......

Check the DIAC timelines here - Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

As per this, Priority 4 applications have been allocated CO(s) till 5 May, so you need not panic at all.

Few people of June have got CO allocation but that may depend on various factors, I know someone from US who got CO allocation and visa after filing in August.....!!!!

So have patience, watch for the timeline on link.......If you still dont get CO after your timeline have crossed.......Call DIAC........

Regarding Medicals/PCC - Many applicants play safe by only doing it after CO asks them, few go and frontload them. Its your personal wish, if you feel you are very near to CO allocation, you can go ahead, but again your initial date of visit is impacted by this, and also sometimes Security Check can take long time for HR countries.

Hope this answers your queries.....All the best.........


----------



## pvannalath

Hi 
any idea how long it take to finalize medicals.in my case my wife's medical still shows required.its almost a month now.we have done eHealth


----------



## mehran2010

varunsal said:


> Hi Mehran,
> 
> Its perfectly normal  Do not worry at all......
> 
> As per this, Priority 4 applications have been allocated CO(s) till 5 May, so you need not panic at all.
> 
> Hope this answers your queries.....All the best.........



Thanks for the great help! :clap2: I appreciate your response. 

Let's keep our fingers crossed for each other and hope 2012 brings lots of good news for all the applicants. 

By the way, the PCC should normally be conducted from which countries other than the country of origin?


----------



## RakeshPatel

Good Morning Guys.

No updates from my side.

Like to hear some CO allocation please check your status online.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## sgn051

Good luck to all and From my side no update ... see bellow of my time line....


----------



## mehran2010

varunsal said:


> Hi Mehran,
> Regarding Medicals/PCC - Many applicants play safe by only doing it after CO asks them, few go and frontload them. Its your personal wish, if you feel you are very near to CO allocation, you can go ahead, but again your initial date of visit is impacted by this, and also sometimes Security Check can take long time for HR countries.


Just another quick question guys. Do you think a successful granted visa and travel to USA for applicants from HR countries will facilitate the Security Check for AU, as after all the applicant has been previously granted a visa to USA which is very precise in its security checks. Any ideas? :confused2:


----------



## varunsal

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks for the great help! :clap2: I appreciate your response.
> 
> Let's keep our fingers crossed for each other and hope 2012 brings lots of good news for all the applicants.
> 
> By the way, the PCC should normally be conducted from which countries other than the country of origin?


Sure, anytime.........

Check Character Requirement - Applications & Forms

If you have lived in any one of them for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from the authorities in that count

yep hopefully 2012 brings a rain of grants for every aspirant........


----------



## aimz

No CO yet. Goodluck to all!!


----------



## aimz

sanands2007 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Any new June applicant got CO ??
> 
> Or any Status change
> 
> Regards
> San


Just checked mine, No CO YET.


----------



## tanhum

pvannalath said:


> Hi
> any idea how long it take to finalize medicals.in my case my wife's medical still shows required.its almost a month now.we have done eHealth



Where did you get your Medicals done? Call up and confirm with them if they have uploaded the details. 
In our case My medicals were pending tough My children and husband were all Met. We had done medicals on 19th dec via e health but yesterday when we called up the diagnostic center they informed that they couldnt upload my results due to some error and then they went off on holidays. After my reminder call yesterday my results were updated and today the status is received.


----------



## mehran2010

Just another quick question guys:

Do you think a successful granted tourist visa and travel to USA for applicants from HR countries will facilitate the Security Check for AU, as after all the applicant has been previously granted a visa to USA which is very precise in its security checks and visa issue for HR countries. Any ideas?


----------



## pvannalath

tanhum said:


> Where did you get your Medicals done? Call up and confirm with them if they have uploaded the details.
> In our case My medicals were pending tough My children and husband were all Met. We had done medicals on 19th dec via e health but yesterday when we called up the diagnostic center they informed that they couldnt upload my results due to some error and then they went off on holidays. After my reminder call yesterday my results were updated and today the status is received.


Its showing received but not finalized yet .its almost one month in that status.but mine and my kids are finalized and met within 48 hours.I spoke to the panel doctor the and he said nothing abnormal in test reports


----------



## tanhum

pvannalath said:


> Its showing received but not finalized yet .its almost one month in that status.but mine and my kids are finalized and met within 48 hours.I spoke to the panel doctor the and he said nothing abnormal in test reports



Give them a few days.. they are back from the holidays and lot of files awaiting them.
The status would probably updated in a few days.


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi guys, 
I 'm June 23 applicant. I tried to do my medical check last week and the medical centre couldn't track my visa application with my available details and they suggested me to submit via paper base instead of e-health. Not sure did anyone came across with this kind of problem and how you resolved them?

Thank you


----------



## tanhum

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys,
> I 'm June 23 applicant. I tried to do my medical check last week and the medical centre couldn't track my visa application with my available details and they suggested me to submit via paper base instead of e-health. Not sure did anyone came across with this kind of problem and how you resolved them?
> 
> Thank you


Somebody else also faced the same issue on this forum itself.. He had said since the doctor couldnt get the application details on e-health so they opted to send the results by courier. will try to find out the post for you for further details..


----------



## imrancrest

Hi , 

Can anyone tell me whether Job Verification check is done or not , after CO is allocated ? If yes , how do they check ? . Just wanted to know to keep my colleagues and ex-colleagues updat ed .


----------



## Australia_Mania

mehran2010 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My 175 visa was lodged on 27 May 2011, but still no CO allocated. Is this normal? By the way, I have noticed many of other applicants have already done medicals and PCC without a CO allocated? Am I required to do it from now or I should wait until they request for these documents? My consultant told me that there is no need for them at the moment. I want to ensure he is right.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Anticipating your help!


Hi mehran2010.
Calm down and relax. I am a 17 May applicant and am still without a CO. We're on the same boat  Hope, we'll be contacted by the end of January.


----------



## Merang

Any body can share in e health center they take applicant photo graph on the medical time or we have to bring a photo with our self? Thanks


----------



## immiseeker

Merang said:


> Any body can share in e health center they take applicant photo graph on the medical time or we have to bring a photo with our self? Thanks


According to my experience in IOM Lahore, You have to take two Passport size photos with you they will also take one at there center.


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi mehran2010.
> Calm down and relax. I am a 17 May applicant and am still without a CO. We're on the same boat  Hope, we'll be contacted by the end of January.


Hope so!!


----------



## imrancrest

Guys , Can some one advice me on this ?. 

I have been assessed as Software Engineer(261313) by Australian Computer Society . In that certificate , my employment details are mentioned with position as "Systems Engineer"(as in my experience certificate) .

Now in my visa application , under the past employment details section , I have entered as Software Engineer for position so as to be same as Software Engineer (261313) and not to confuse the assessor . 

Is it right or I should have mentioned as 'Systems Engineer' in visa application under position ? Will there be any issue?

Thanks .


----------



## immiseeker

imrancrest said:


> Guys , Can some one advice me on this ?.
> 
> I have been assessed as Software Engineer(261313) by Australian Computer Society . In that certificate , my employment details are mentioned with position as "Systems Engineer"(as in my experience certificate) .
> 
> Now in my visa application , under the past employment details section , I have entered as Software Engineer for position so as to be same as Software Engineer (261313) and not to confuse the assessor .
> 
> Is it right or I should have mentioned as 'Systems Engineer' in visa application under position ? Will there be any issue?
> 
> Thanks .


I think you should mention according to ACS assessment


----------



## happ

imrancrest said:


> Guys , Can some one advice me on this ?.
> 
> I have been assessed as Software Engineer(261313) by Australian Computer Society . In that certificate , my employment details are mentioned with position as "Systems Engineer"(as in my experience certificate) .
> 
> Now in my visa application , under the past employment details section , I have entered as Software Engineer for position so as to be same as Software Engineer (261313) and not to confuse the assessor .
> 
> Is it right or I should have mentioned as 'Systems Engineer' in visa application under position ? Will there be any issue?
> 
> Thanks .


Go with the ACS Assessment, mentione software Engineer.

Happ!


----------



## sanands2007

imrancrest said:


> Guys , Can some one advice me on this ?.
> 
> I have been assessed as Software Engineer(261313) by Australian Computer Society . In that certificate , my employment details are mentioned with position as "Systems Engineer"(as in my experience certificate) .
> 
> Now in my visa application , under the past employment details section , I have entered as Software Engineer for position so as to be same as Software Engineer (261313) and not to confuse the assessor .
> 
> Is it right or I should have mentioned as 'Systems Engineer' in visa application under position ? Will there be any issue?
> 
> Thanks .


Hi Imrancrest , 

i feel its right as you have mentioned same designation "Software Engineer" in your application & also being accessed as same Software Engineer(261313) by ACS . 

definetly it should not create any problem . 

Regards,
San


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi mehran2010.
> Calm down and relax. I am a 17 May applicant and am still without a CO. We're on the same boat  Hope, we'll be contacted by the end of January.


Please keep us updated hear once your have been allotted a case officer. 

Good luck with your visa!


----------



## ppjagnaan

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi mehran2010.
> Calm down and relax. I am a 17 May applicant and am still without a CO. We're on the same boat  Hope, we'll be contacted by the end of January.


Australia_Mania,

If your application date is already within the processing timeline, you should raise PLE. Considering we have the same nominated occupation, chances are we have the same CO. Had I not made a follow-up, my CO would have not looked into my case. I raised a PLE and explained that I was Dec 2010 applicant and the timeline was already February 2011, but no contact from my CO. I got a reply in 10mins, they asked me for my application details (TRN, birthdate, application date, etc.). The next day, my CO contacted me.


----------



## Guest

Does anybody else feel like it's been a really slow week? I haven't seen any news of CO allocation/grants. Please update if anyone has heard some good news. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sanands2007

leptokurtic said:


> Does anybody else feel like it's been a really slow week? I haven't seen any news of CO allocation/grants. Please update if anyone has heard some good news. Thanks in advance.


Hi leptokurtic , 

yes even i feel same , might be it would be faster from next week , many CO might be still on leave . 

Regards
San


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> Does anybody else feel like it's been a really slow week? I haven't seen any news of CO allocation/grants. Please update if anyone has heard some good news. Thanks in advance.


Hi dude,

Have you contacted your CO in between??


----------



## krishz

Dear **********,

Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. Given this, I am not able to provide you with an estimate as these checks may take many months. I do follow up on the status on a regular basis to ensure that it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application. 
We appreciate your patience in this matter.


*the above is the reply from my CO on 6th Sep, 2011...still you guys want me to send a mail????????[/*COLOR]


----------



## vickey1

imrancrest said:


> Guys , Can some one advice me on this ?.
> 
> I have been assessed as Software Engineer(261313) by Australian Computer Society . In that certificate , my employment details are mentioned with position as "Systems Engineer"(as in my experience certificate) .
> 
> Now in my visa application , under the past employment details section , I have entered as Software Engineer for position so as to be same as Software Engineer (261313) and not to confuse the assessor .
> 
> Is it right or I should have mentioned as 'Systems Engineer' in visa application under position ? Will there be any issue?
> 
> Thanks .


Good Day,

Even for me there is a mismatch between my designation and ACS allocated designation. However in my visa application, I've written the designation given by ACS.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## shanders

Different companies give different designations....Go by SOL definition of your ACS assessment and apply as that.....


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Krishz,

You should remind them after every 30 Days.
Well, I don't understand where it stuck.

Is your Case with 

*IGIS* ( Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security)
OR
*ASIO* ( Australian Security Intelligence Organisation)

Here you can Complaint them.

Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


I tried to check your old posts, but I didn't get your case proper.
you changed from 175 to 176 ? 
can you please share your detailed timeline,since you started your file?

Is Visa Rejected,Refused or Canceled for any country ?

Best Luck Krishz.
I can understand the situation of yours, when i meet my agent I will try to ask him.

Thanks
RakeshPatel









krishz said:


> Dear **********,
> 
> Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. Given this, I am not able to provide you with an estimate as these checks may take many months. I do follow up on the status on a regular basis to ensure that it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> 
> *the above is the reply from my CO on 6th Sep, 2011...still you guys want me to send a mail????????[/*COLOR]


----------



## hahamed

i think IGIS doesnt take complain on application "not older" than 1 year - there were changes in early 2011 for the way IGIS, ASIO, DIAC handle cases.

I guess its always better to consult your CO


----------



## krishz

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Krishz,
> 
> You should remind them after every 30 Days.
> Well, I don't understand where it stuck.
> 
> Is your Case with
> 
> *IGIS* ( Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security)
> OR
> *ASIO* ( Australian Security Intelligence Organisation)
> 
> Here you can Complaint them.
> 
> Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> 
> 
> I tried to check your old posts, but I didn't get your case proper.
> you changed from 175 to 176 ?
> can you please share your detailed timeline,since you started your file?
> 
> Is Visa Rejected,Refused or Canceled for any country ?
> 
> Best Luck Krishz.
> I can understand the situation of yours, when i meet my agent I will try to ask him.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel




Hi Rakesh,,

Thanks for your support...

I Lodged my application on Nov,2009 (175) and CO allocation is on July 2011...she is from team 4 and asked for few documents related to marriage which was submitted 4 months ago...after that no reply from her when I ask for the status update she replied as my file in routine processing which may take many months....meanwhile I got my SS few months ago and hence changed 175 to 176 (because 176 is quite easier)......that's it but why it's taking a long time for me because I have seen people getting their visas in few weeks or days after the CO allocation????? God know's....Sent a mail now to the CO asking for the status update will keep you informed...


----------



## Guest

krishz said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> Have you contacted your CO in between??


Nopes. But the situation with us Pakistani applicants is different. Since we have a very different processing speed, we have made our own Excel which is showing that people who got COs around March 2011 are getting the calls. I would email my CO when other Pakistani applicants around July start getting COs and I don't get the call. IF DIAC uses the same queue for all applicants going through checks (that is there is no per country queue) then you can rest assured your case will be processed in due time... it's at March 2011 currently. Also, before the holidays we were seeing 1-2 calls per week. That should give you some idea of processing speed. Good luck!!!


----------



## krishz

leptokurtic said:


> Nopes. But the situation with us Pakistani applicants is different. Since we have a very different processing speed, we have made our own Excel which is showing that people who got COs around March 2011 are getting the calls. I would email my CO when other Pakistani applicants around July start getting COs and I don't get the call. IF DIAC uses the same queue for all applicants going through checks (that is there is no per country queue) then you can rest assured your case will be processed in due time... it's at March 2011 currently. Also, before the holidays we were seeing 1-2 calls per week. That should give you some idea of processing speed. Good luck!!!


Dude mailed my CO now....pray for me to get a positive reply atleast a step ahead from the current situation.....


----------



## Australia_Mania

ppjagnaan said:


> Australia_Mania,
> 
> If your application date is already within the processing timeline, you should raise PLE. Considering we have the same nominated occupation, chances are we have the same CO. Had I not made a follow-up, my CO would have not looked into my case. I raised a PLE and explained that I was Dec 2010 applicant and the timeline was already February 2011, but no contact from my CO. I got a reply in 10mins, they asked me for my application details (TRN, birthdate, application date, etc.). The next day, my CO contacted me.


Hi, ppjagnaan. How are you doing? I raised a PLE the 21st of December and got a reply the next day. It said that my application is under consideration but was not allocated to any Officer specifically. I was asked not not write any alike enquiries anymore to allow processing to continue smoothly as there are tons of other applications. The only thing I am glad for is that they remember about me, but anyway I am going to raise another PLE if DIAC's official processing dates are after my application date and I won't be allocated. Anyhow, I truly believe that everything will be OK for all of us and the processing will go on in a week or two  They are likely to be setting up new tasks for this half-year period and redistributing some obligations, summing up the results of the previous year or something like this


----------



## Australia_Mania

mehran2010 said:


> Please keep us updated hear once your have been allotted a case officer.
> 
> Good luck with your visa!


Agreed.:clap2:


----------



## hahamed

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, ppjagnaan. How are you doing? I raised a PLE the 21st of December and got a reply the next day. It said that my application is under consideration but was not allocated to any Officer specifically. I was asked not not write any alike enquiries anymore to allow processing to continue smoothly as there are tons of other applications. The only thing I am glad for is that they remember about me, but anyway I am going to raise another PLE if DIAC's official processing dates are after my application date and I won't be allocated. Anyhow, I truly believe that everything will be OK for all of us and the processing will go on in a week or two  They are likely to be setting up new tasks for this half-year period and redistributing some obligations, summing up the results of the previous year or something like this


completely Agree ! 

Rules will change from 1st July 2012. Hope 2011 applicants are thru lane: before then


----------



## twister292

I had a chat with DIAC today (was over another matter initially, but I asked them to redirect me to GSM when I was finished with one operator), and they said my application is now batched, and will be allocated a CO when the next slot opens up for it.




RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Krishz,
> 
> You should remind them after every 30 Days.
> Well, I don't understand where it stuck.
> 
> Is your Case with
> 
> *IGIS* ( Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security)
> OR
> *ASIO* ( Australian Security Intelligence Organisation)


IGIS is not an investigative/intelligence agency in its own right. IGIS is the office that oversees both ASIO and ASIS, the 2 major intelligence agencies for Australia.

And there's no point reminding them every 30 days...


----------



## immiseeker

krishz said:


> Hi Rakesh,,
> 
> Thanks for your support...
> 
> I Lodged my application on Nov,2009 (175) and CO allocation is on July 2011...she is from team 4 and asked for few documents related to marriage which was submitted 4 months ago...after that no reply from her when I ask for the status update she replied as my file in routine processing which may take many months....meanwhile I got my SS few months ago and hence changed 175 to 176 (because 176 is quite easier)......that's it but why it's taking a long time for me because I have seen people getting their visas in few weeks or days after the CO allocation????? God know's....Sent a mail now to the CO asking for the status update will keep you informed...


Hi mate

If you received your SS after CO allocation then i am afraid it wont help in speeding up your application processing.
Priorities are only defined for CO allocation, after CO every thing is similar for 175 and 176. If your occupation is on SOL and your CO was allocated before SS then you can always withdraw your SS or there might be a chance that you will get 175 rather than 176.
There are many examples in which applicant who changed from 175 to 176 received original 175 in the end ... lets hope you will get the best out there.

Good luck


----------



## Merang

Thanks immiseemer for the reply can you tell me one thing
In my pc from Pakistan it's written Valid for only 3 months
But I heard pc is valid for 1 year?
Any body got exact info... Tnx


----------



## immiseeker

Merang said:


> Thanks immiseemer for the reply can you tell me one thing
> In my pc from Pakistan it's written Valid for only 3 months
> But I heard pc is valid for 1 year?
> Any body got exact info... Tnx


DIAC considers PCC Validation for 12 months. regardless of what is written on that .
no worries


----------



## Australia_Mania

BTW, on my native forum one applicant was allocated today. E-lodged May 19.
P.S. I have collected the data regarding CO allocations and grants received by applicants starting October 17, 2011 (from several forums). One can compare which days are fruitful for DIAC and which ones are not. The matter is I do not how I can share it with you.


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> BTW, on my native forum one applicant was allocated today. E-lodged May 19.
> P.S. I have collected the data regarding CO allocations and grants received by applicants starting October 17, 2011 (from several forums). One can compare which days are fruitful for DIAC and which ones are not. The matter is I do not how I can share it with you.


That's good news. Can't you upload it on a free server (such as Mediafire) and share the link with us?


----------



## Australia_Mania

mehran2010 said:


> That's good news. Can't you upload it on a free server (such as Mediafire) and share the link with us?


Hi, mehran2010.
I do not know this server and the way it operates (moreover, I do not want to register. It's time-consuming a little bit). I can send this file to your E-mail and you'll locate it where you wish.


----------



## sharemyhead

Finally i got my pcc.
All docs submitted to my agent. 
The final wait is on.
Hoping for a grant soon!!!

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, mehran2010.
> I do not know this server and the way it operates (moreover, I do not want to register. It's time-consuming a little bit). I can send this file to your E-mail and you'll locate it where you wish.


It is free and does not require any registration. Anyway, I would appreciate if you can send it to my email. My ID is mehran.csr (at gmail account). Thanks


----------



## Australia_Mania

mehran2010 said:


> It is free and does not require any registration. Anyway, I would appreciate if you can send it to my email. My ID is mehran.csr (at gmail account). Thanks


I have sent the file to you: [email protected]
[email protected] was not accepted by google


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> I have sent the file to you: [email protected]
> [email protected] was not accepted by google


Thanks. But, [email protected] is not my email address. Can you please try "[email protected]" again or alternatively sent to: [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## varsur

Guys

Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.

All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.

Cheers,
Varsur.


----------



## sanands2007

varsur said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varsur.


congrates Varsur :clap2::clap2:

Regards
San


----------



## anj1976

congrats varsur


----------



## mehran2010

varsur said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varsur.


Congratulations Varsur! :clap2: Pray for us.


----------



## lifeisgood

varsur said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varsur.


congratulations :clap2::clap2:
Please share your time ..


----------



## MaddyOZ

varsur said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varsur.


Great! Heartiest Congrats and Good Luck with your move to OZ 

Cheers!


----------



## krishz

immiseeker said:


> Hi mate
> 
> If you received your SS after CO allocation then i am afraid it wont help in speeding up your application processing.
> Priorities are only defined for CO allocation, after CO every thing is similar for 175 and 176. If your occupation is on SOL and your CO was allocated before SS then you can always withdraw your SS or there might be a chance that you will get 175 rather than 176.
> There are many examples in which applicant who changed from 175 to 176 received original 175 in the end ... lets hope you will get the best out there.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks dude...waitng for the reply from my CO....


----------



## krishz

varsur said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varsur.


Congratz Varsur....Goodluck for your future in OZ land......:clap2::clap2:


----------



## varunsal

varsur said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varsur.


Congratulations buddy!!!!

2012 has started on just the right note for you.......All the best for your future plans.....keep us updated........

Enjoy!!!


----------



## tanhum

Congrats Varsur!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Varsur! 

Good Morning Guys.

Is there any may applicant still waiting for CO ?

Come on guys share some CO allocation news...


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> Congrats Varsur!
> 
> Good Morning Guys.
> 
> Is there any may applicant still waiting for CO ?
> 
> Come on guys share some CO allocation news...


Hi Rakesh,

Yeah, I'm 27 May applicant and still waiting for CO. I know a friend from Ukraine (May applicant) who also posted here earlier and is also waiting for CO.


----------



## pvannalath

Hi guys any body want to contact sydney HOC regarding medical this is the mail id
Health.Ope​rations.Cen​[email protected]​v.au


----------



## pvannalath

hi guys I Got my Visa Grant Just now.very very happy......Good luck to all the guys waiting for CO allocation and Grant


----------



## mehran2010

pvannalath said:


> hi guys I Got my Visa Grant Just now.very very happy......Good luck to all the guys waiting for CO allocation and Grant


Congrats Pvannalath! Keep your fingers crossed for all the other applicants.


----------



## lifeisgood

pvannalath said:


> hi guys I Got my Visa Grant Just now.very very happy......Good luck to all the guys waiting for CO allocation and Grant


Congratulations..
All the best..
:clap2:


----------



## RakeshPatel

Wow , Great news Pvannalath..Congrats.
Wish you all the best for future.

Great DIAC is working...so once Grant task completes ..they will start assigning CO. 

Mehran2010 you are not in sheet. I updated now. ..seems you will be the first one in 2012 to share Co allocation news. best luck.


----------



## varunsal

pvannalath said:


> hi guys I Got my Visa Grant Just now.very very happy......Good luck to all the guys waiting for CO allocation and Grant


Its raining 'grants'..........:violin:

Congratulations buddy.............This is your new year gift from DIAC........

All the best for future step, enjoy, and yes party hard tonight


----------



## coolsnake

varsur said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varsur.


Congrats Varsur!!


----------



## coolsnake

pvannalath said:


> hi guys I Got my Visa Grant Just now.very very happy......Good luck to all the guys waiting for CO allocation and Grant


Congrats Pvannalath!!


----------



## lifeisgood

How much time does it take approx. to get the visa after a CO is allocated (considering all docs except Med have been front-loaded)


----------



## varunsal

lifeisgood said:


> How much time does it take approx. to get the visa after a CO is allocated (considering all docs except Med have been front-loaded)


Depends on a number of factors......line external security checks, are you from LR or HR country......

For some HR countries it takes up to 12 months for security checks, for some they are relaxed even though in same category.........

There have been cases where people get visa same days as everything is uploaded, but sometimes one needs to wait a week or more than that.......

There's no hard and fast rule, and if you call them they respond pretty much same, play safe and grant when all requirements including checks are met......no definitive answer......

All the best


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> Wow , Great news Pvannalath..Congrats.
> Wish you all the best for future.
> 
> Great DIAC is working...so once Grant task completes ..they will start assigning CO.
> 
> Mehran2010 you are not in sheet. I updated now. ..seems you will be the first one in 2012 to share Co allocation news. best luck.



Hi Rakesh,

Am I supposed to enter the details of my visa timing process in that list by myself?


----------



## RakeshPatel

Give it to me here

OR

Fill below form - http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form




mehran2010 said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> Am I supposed to enter the details of my visa timing process in that list by myself?


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> Give it to me here
> 
> OR
> 
> Fill below form - http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form


OK, I filled up the form. Now I think there are two records with my user in the spreadsheet!! :ranger:


----------



## varunsal

RakeshPatel said:


> Give it to me here
> 
> OR
> 
> Fill below form - http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form


Hey Rakesh,

It really highly appreciable the way you are doing this job of updating all records for the applicants here......

You are doing an excellent job..........:clap2: This information would be very helpful for future applicants.....and those searching for average timelines......

Kudos!!! 

keep it up, take care


----------



## code_artist

*How to lodge 176 online?*

Hi all, and good luck with your applications...

Could someone help me with the following questions, please?

1. Which is better, to submit paper application (via courier) or to submit it online...?

2. Which link do I use to lodge a 176 (State Sponsorship) online? (emphasis on 'ONLINE')

_P.S. I did my research and the only link I found was the following Professionals and other Skilled Workers - Online Applications

Could someone confirm it's the right link, please?_

3. What payment method do I use? Credit Card or otherwise?

Any details you share is highly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Australia_Mania

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks. But, [email protected] is not my email address. Can you please try "[email protected]" again or alternatively sent to: [email protected]
> 
> Thank you.


Hi, mehran2010!
How are you doing? I've just sent you the file: [email protected]


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, mehran2010!
> How are you doing? I've just sent you the file: [email protected]


Thanks a lot. Received.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Thanks varunsal,

But I don't see your entry in sheet .
Please add .








varunsal said:


> Hey Rakesh,
> 
> It really highly appreciable the way you are doing this job of updating all records for the applicants here......
> 
> You are doing an excellent job..........:clap2: This information would be very helpful for future applicants.....and those searching for average timelines......
> 
> Kudos!!!
> 
> keep it up, take care


----------



## manuknair

A very happy new year to you all. Hope this new year bring you all the happiness and success. 

Congratulations pvannalath. I guess you are the first one to get the grant this year. All the best for the future and keep us all updated. :clap2:

I guess most of the May 2011 applicants have got their grants. But I somehow feel that the pace of processing has slowed down as compared to the December month's speed or maybe the holidays slowed it down. Hope rest of the June applicants get the CO allocations soon.

I am a June applicant and I have finished PCC and medicals after CO asked for the same in Dec. Medicals are shown as finalized on the status page but other documents still displayed as required. Hope everything gets done soon. Waiting is a really boring game:fish2:

Common Australia... you can do it. Please show me the sign - The Green signal :rockon:

Thanks a lot to this forum and members. I just love it. Feels like family !

__________________________________________________________________________


ACS - 261313 - Software Engineer | Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | CO Allocated: Dec 8, 2011 | PCC - Dec 23, 2011 (sent to CO) | Meds: Dec 30, 2011 (finalised as per the status) | Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## varunsal

manuknair said:


> A very happy new year to you all. Hope this new year bring you all the happiness and success.
> 
> Congratulations pvannalath. I guess you are the first one to get the grant this year. All the best for the future and keep us all updated. :clap2:
> 
> I guess most of the May 2011 applicants have got their grants. But I somehow feel that the pace of processing has slowed down as compared to the December month's speed or maybe the holidays slowed it down. Hope rest of the June applicants get the CO allocations soon.
> 
> I am a June applicant and I have finished PCC and medicals after CO asked for the same in Dec. Medicals are shown as finalized on the status page but other documents still displayed as required. Hope everything gets done soon. Waiting is a really boring game:fish2:
> 
> Common Australia... you can do it. Please show me the sign - The Green signal :rockon:
> 
> Thanks a lot to this forum and members. I just love it. Feels like family !
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> ACS - 261313 - Software Engineer | Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | CO Allocated: Dec 8, 2011 | PCC - Dec 23, 2011 (sent to CO) | Meds: Dec 30, 2011 (finalised as per the status) | Visa Grant :juggle:



I guess, you are very near.....
All the best, New year gift for you might be reaching you anytime


----------



## varunsal

code_artist said:


> Hi all, and good luck with your applications...
> 
> Could someone help me with the following questions, please?
> 
> 1. Which is better, to submit paper application (via courier) or to submit it online...?
> 
> 2. Which link do I use to lodge a 176 (State Sponsorship) online? (emphasis on 'ONLINE')
> 
> _P.S. I did my research and the only link I found was the following Professionals and other Skilled Workers - Online Applications
> 
> Could someone confirm it's the right link, please?_
> 
> 3. What payment method do I use? Credit Card or otherwise?
> 
> Any details you share is highly appreciated, thank you.


Hi,

1. Online is better as its much faster, you can upload documents online. All this is very convenient.

2. Your research is right, Go on this page, and to section 'Start an application', in that GSM application and start filling.

3. You could use credit card for online application payment, again very convenient.

All the best for your application


----------



## Player

Hi guys,
Since no CO contacted me till the time so I send a message to DIAC to inquire them about the situation. They replied me back that a CO has been assigned and that they are waiting for external checks.

Thanks all who guided me about the same here at the forum.


----------



## Player

Hi guys,
Since no CO contacted me till the time so I send a message to DIAC to inquire them about the situation. They replied me back that a CO has been assigned and that they are waiting for external checks.

Thanks all who guided me about the same here at the forum.


----------



## Player

Quick Question: After I applied for DIAC I toured some Schengen states with multiple entry visa. Will it be helpful for my case if I inform them about my international travels that I did after the application submission?


----------



## hahamed

*Form 80*



Player said:


> Quick Question: After I applied for DIAC I toured some Schengen states with multiple entry visa. Will it be helpful for my case if I inform them about my international travels that I did after the application submission?


In another forum - i saw Pakistani applicants of March 2011 Security checks are completed. (whose Form 80 submitted in March 2011 & forwarded by CO for external checks in March 2011 timeframe)


----------



## Dee-Aus

varsur said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varsur.


Congratulations Varsur! How did you know that your passport needs visa evidencing? I got my grant on December but I'm not sure how to proceed about the visa evidencing here in the Philippines.

Happy new year!


----------



## shrikant

Hi all,
After getting up in the morning, when I checked my status , I was surprised to see one extra line added in my application *"06/01/2012 Application being processed further" *

After a wait of 6+ months, finally I got CO!!!

However,all my docs are still "Required", I have front loaded PCC and Health Requirements are "Finalized" for self and Wife... 
Let s see how it goes when the CO comes back to office on Monday!!

@Rakesh,
Can you please update the spreadsheet??

Cheers,
Shrikant


----------



## abulbees

varsur said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my Visa Grant Yesterday. Will be sending my passport to Delhi High Commission for Visa evidence. So happy.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation or Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varsur.


Congratulations buddy 

All the best in your coming steps


----------



## abulbees

pvannalath said:


> hi guys I Got my Visa Grant Just now.very very happy......Good luck to all the guys waiting for CO allocation and Grant


Many congrants pvannalath


----------



## varunsal

shrikant said:


> Hi all,
> After getting up in the morning, when I checked my status , I was surprised to see one extra line added in my application *"06/01/2012 Application being processed further" *
> 
> After a wait of 6+ months, finally I got CO!!!
> 
> However,all my docs are still "Required", I have front loaded PCC and Health Requirements are "Finalized" for self and Wife...
> Let s see how it goes when the CO comes back to office on Monday!!
> 
> @Rakesh,
> Can you please update the spreadsheet??
> 
> Cheers,
> Shrikant



Great mate, if all your documents are in place.....
you might get a Direct GRANT............
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Shrikant,

How could you post this type of news after 1 day ?
This really good news. they started assigning COs..great
Best Luck for grant.

Updated sheet.





shrikant said:


> Hi all,
> After getting up in the morning, when I checked my status , I was surprised to see one extra line added in my application *"06/01/2012 Application being processed further" *
> 
> After a wait of 6+ months, finally I got CO!!!
> 
> However,all my docs are still "Required", I have front loaded PCC and Health Requirements are "Finalized" for self and Wife...
> Let s see how it goes when the CO comes back to office on Monday!!
> 
> @Rakesh,
> Can you please update the spreadsheet??
> 
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


----------



## shrikant

Hi Rakesh,
Lolz, I know there should not be any kinda delay in posting this news... Generally I check my status everyday ,first thing in the morning.! :tongue1: Yesterday, being the week end in Middle East, I was bit lazy in doing everything so forgot to check it!! That s why there was a delay...

Thanks for updating the sheet.

All the best to you and everyone on this forum ...

Cheers,
Shrikant



RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Shrikant,
> 
> How could you post this type of news after 1 day ?
> This really good news. they started assigning COs..great
> Best Luck for grant.
> 
> Updated sheet.


----------



## jonay

when DIAC publishes the new allocation date on the 8th jan. its very unlikely they're going to leap into june..i guess they'll just move from 5th may to 30th may considering the recent go-slow..

what do you think?


----------



## OllySyd

jonay said:


> when DIAC publishes the new allocation date on the 8th jan. its very unlikely they're going to leap into june..i guess they'll just move from 5th may to 30th may considering the recent go-slow..
> 
> what do you think?


I feel DIAC will skip this weeks update and post an update only next week....


----------



## ppjagnaan

Dee-Aus said:


> I got my grant on December but I'm not sure how to proceed about the visa evidencing here in the Philippines.
> 
> Happy new year!


Here's what you have to do after you received your grant (for Philippine applicants only)

You need to complete the visa stamping first before you go to CFO (Commission on Filipinos Overseas) for your PDOS (Pre-departure Orientation Seminar). 

VISA STAMPING:
>> Go to VIAC (Visa Information and Application Center) and bring the ff:
>> 
>> 1. Passport 
>> 2. Printed Copy of the grant letter 
>> 3. 300 pesos 
>> 4. 1 long brown envelope 
>> 
>> Office hours: 8:30 – 4:00pm
>> 
>> Office address: 9th floor Corporate Plaza
>> 845 Antonio Arnaiz Avenue (former Pasay road before Don Bosco)
Makati City

NOTE: The Embassy of Australia in the Philippines does not accept visa stamping in their office. You have to go through the VIAC as it is their third party service provider tasked to process visa evidencing.
>> 
>> They will deliver the visa-stamped passport to you after 5 working days. You need to personally receive the stamped passport, if you're not around, just make sure you leave an authorization letter to whoever's gonna receive it on your behalf.


PRE-DEPARTURE ORIENTATION SEMINAR
>> Once you have the visa grant stamped on your passport, you can now go to CFO for the PDOS. 
>> Bring the ff:
>> 
>> 1. Original and photocopy of passport (must be valid about six months before date of travel)
>> 
>> 2. Original and photocopy of visa
>> 
>> 3. One (1) 2x2 or passport-size photograph
>> 
>> 4. One (1) valid identification card with photograph (eg., SSS ID, GSIS E-card, PRC ID, driver's license, postal ID, ARC, etc.)
>> 
>> 5. Duly completed registration form for Emigrants 
>> http://www.cfo.gov.ph/pdf/downloadable forms/registrationform.pdf
>> 
>> 6. Payment of P400.00 registration fee
>> 
>> 7. Attendance in the PDOS, guidance counseling or peer counseling session. 

Below is the schedule of the PDOS.
Mondays,Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays, 2-4pm. NO SCHEDULE ON WEDNESDAYS.

Be at the CFO at least 30minutes before the scheduled seminar for registration procedures.

IMPORTANT: Your PDOS is VERY IMPORTANT, if you do not have the PDOS sticker on you passport, which the CFO will provide after the counseling, YOU WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO BOARD YOUR PLANE ON YOUR DAY OF DEPARTURE.


>> And lastly, for your AU airfare ticket, you might want to buy it from IOM. They offer one way discounted fares for migrants, here's the email addy:

>> [email protected]
>> 
>> ask for their concessional fares for migrants, they will forward you to IOM manila and IOM Manila will contact you. 

Goodluck!


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl

ppjagnaan said:


> Here's what you have to do after you received your grant (for Philippine applicants only)
> 
> You need to complete the visa stamping first before you go to CFO (Commission on Filipinos Overseas) for your PDOS (Pre-departure Orientation Seminar).
> 
> VISA STAMPING:
> >> Go to VIAC (Visa Information and Application Center) and bring the ff:
> >>
> >> 1. Passport
> >> 2. Printed Copy of the grant letter
> >> 3. 300 pesos
> >> 4. 1 long brown envelope
> >>
> >> Office hours: 8:30 – 4:00pm
> >>
> >> Office address: 9th floor Corporate Plaza
> >> 845 Antonio Arnaiz Avenue (former Pasay road before Don Bosco)
> Makati City
> 
> NOTE: The Embassy of Australia in the Philippines does not accept visa stamping in their office. You have to go through the VIAC as it is their third party service provider tasked to process visa evidencing.
> >>
> >> They will deliver the visa-stamped passport to you after 5 working days. You need to personally receive the stamped passport, if you're not around, just make sure you leave an authorization letter to whoever's gonna receive it on your behalf.
> 
> 
> PRE-DEPARTURE ORIENTATION SEMINAR
> >> Once you have the visa grant stamped on your passport, you can now go to CFO for the PDOS.
> >> Bring the ff:
> >>
> >> 1. Original and photocopy of passport (must be valid about six months before date of travel)
> >>
> >> 2. Original and photocopy of visa
> >>
> >> 3. One (1) 2x2 or passport-size photograph
> >>
> >> 4. One (1) valid identification card with photograph (eg., SSS ID, GSIS E-card, PRC ID, driver's license, postal ID, ARC, etc.)
> >>
> >> 5. Duly completed registration form for Emigrants
> >> http://www.cfo.gov.ph/pdf/downloadable forms/registrationform.pdf
> >>
> >> 6. Payment of P400.00 registration fee
> >>
> >> 7. Attendance in the PDOS, guidance counseling or peer counseling session.
> 
> Below is the schedule of the PDOS.
> Mondays,Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays, 2-4pm. NO SCHEDULE ON WEDNESDAYS.
> 
> Be at the CFO at least 30minutes before the scheduled seminar for registration procedures.
> 
> IMPORTANT: Your PDOS is VERY IMPORTANT, if you do not have the PDOS sticker on you passport, which the CFO will provide after the counseling, YOU WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO BOARD YOUR PLANE ON YOUR DAY OF DEPARTURE.
> 
> 
> >> And lastly, for your AU airfare ticket, you might want to buy it from IOM. They offer one way discounted fares for migrants, here's the email addy:
> 
> >> [email protected]
> >>
> >> ask for their concessional fares for migrants, they will forward you to IOM manila and IOM Manila will contact you.
> 
> Goodluck!


Hi there! Thanks for the above detailed procedures for our 'Kababayan' to follow once they got their Visa Grant Notice. It will be a great help for them especially about PDOS and IOM.. When I got my grant I don't have a big picture of what IOM does so not sure if I took the maximum discount for migrants by using airline of my choice. But somehow, I think I did 

Cheers,

Hannah - now in Sydney
Visa Grant: 4 Apr 2011


----------



## KL_User

DIAC progress as of 6th Jan is 15th May 2011


----------



## sanands2007

KL_User said:


> DIAC progress as of 6th Jan is 15th May 2011


Hi KL_User ,
hope DIAC pick up's well coming weeks 

Regards
San


----------



## KL_User

sanands2007 said:


> Hi KL_User ,
> hope DIAC pick up's well coming weeks
> 
> Regards
> San



Yeps,

Hope so too !


----------



## freddieha

My guess about DIAC's update:
- By end of this week: 20 May applicants
- By end of Jan 2012: all May applicants
- By end of Feb: 15 June applicants
- By 20 of March: all June applicants
- By end of April: all July and August applicants
- By end of May: all September and October applicants

The actual processing time for half of applicants will be 1 month ahead. This means we can expect an October 2011 applicant to be contacted by CO on May 1st

...unless they focus more on priority 3 groups, which currently contacted within 4 weeks of lodgement, say, to make it "within 2 weeks after lodgement".

I'm genius lol


----------



## twister292

My online status check now also has the line "Application being processed further"...


----------



## varunsal

twister292 said:


> My online status check now also has the line "Application being processed further"...


Congrats Twister........great news


----------



## Guest

twister292 said:


> My online status check now also has the line "Application being processed further"...


Many congrats dude!!!!


----------



## twister292

leptokurtic said:


> Many congrats dude!!!!





varunsal said:


> Congrats Twister........great news


Thanks! 

I spoke to the lady on the phone today for another issue relating to my bridging visa, and I probed her about the status of my application too...

she said that my application is allocated to a CO team already, and it will narrow down to a single CO once the current bunch already with that team is cleared out. She won't tell me which team the CO is going to be from though.


----------



## han solo

@ *varsur & pvannalath*, my big congrats & best luck! :clap2: :clap2:

@ *shrikant, twister292*, nice to hear u have the COs already. meaning DIAC officers are now up & around after the long holidays. hope u get ur visa grants straight away. good luck. :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## nana046

Hi,

can anyone explain how the priority dates or estimated allocation times.

at present 

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 online -- 15 May 2011

(Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications)

I have filled my application on 10 May 2011.

and I received email from Case office on 11 Nov 2011 asking for medical, pcc and experience letters and needs to send all within 72 days.

as per the estimated allocation times, I am suppose to receive email from CO may be this week.

Is this normal CO email us before two months?

Please advice on this?

Thank you..


----------



## sgn051

nana046 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone explain how the priority dates or estimated allocation times.
> 
> at present
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 online -- 15 May 2011
> 
> (Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications)
> 
> I have filled my application on 10 May 2011.
> 
> and I received email from Case office on 11 Nov 2011 asking for medical, pcc and experience letters and needs to send all within 72 days.
> 
> as per the estimated allocation times, I am suppose to receive email from CO may be this week.
> 
> Is this normal CO email us before two months?
> 
> Please advice on this?
> 
> Thank you..


Diac put 15 May 2011 that mean they have been contacted all the applicant by CO

CO had been assign to few June applicant too. but not all of them but yes CO had been assign to all application applied before 15 May 2011. 
So they want to be safe side. 

You are the lucky one get CO 2 months before... :clap2:

:clap2: Good lcuk


----------



## mehran2010

KL_User said:


> DIAC progress as of 6th Jan is 15th May 2011


Good news! :clap2: Next update apparently is going to be in two weeks time.


----------



## immiseeker

Dear varsur and pvannalath,

congratulations on your Visa. Wishing you a good life in Australia

Dear shrikant and twister292

Good luck for future processing and congratulations another step achieved.


----------



## Shabi

Guys,

My application is in external checks (apparently security check) since July and every time I called Diac I received the same response: "routine processing"
I can't stop myself from thinking about filling ASIO's complaint form but I doubt it may influence my case in a negative way and they become more sensitive rather than expediting my case.

Do you guys know anyone who filled ASIO complaint form and got any positive response? Please let me know, Thanks!


----------



## Shabi

Guys,

My application is in external checks (apparently security check) since July and every time I called Diac I received the same response: "routine processing"
I can't stop myself from thinking about filling ASIO's complaint form but I doubt it may influence my case in a negative way and they become more sensitive rather than expediting my case.

Do you guys know anyone who filled ASIO complaint form and got any positive response? Please let me know, Thanks!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Shabi,

External checks takes time... as Pakistani applicants says.
see following pakistani applicant sheet.
you may get timeline idea.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Best luck..



Shabi said:


> Guys,
> 
> My application is in external checks (apparently security check) since July and every time I called Diac I received the same response: "routine processing"
> I can't stop myself from thinking about filling ASIO's complaint form but I doubt it may influence my case in a negative way and they become more sensitive rather than expediting my case.
> 
> Do you guys know anyone who filled ASIO complaint form and got any positive response? Please let me know, Thanks!


----------



## Shabi

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Shabi,
> 
> External checks takes time... as Pakistani applicants says.
> see following pakistani applicant sheet.
> you may get timeline idea.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Best luck..


Thanks for the datasheet Rakesh,

Well, I know it takes time but when it comes to us & Pakistanis they seem not to bother themselves at all, they take their time and it extends more than a year in most of the times. 
Next month the 18 months deadline for my application is ending and I'm really curious to see if they stick to their deadline or it's just one of their empty promises.
The day we lodged the application, our agent said security checks usually takes 1-6 months to complete, so I thought maybe filling the complaint form could make them put some effort to finalise my case. What do you think?


----------



## immiseeker

Shabi said:


> Thanks for the datasheet Rakesh,
> 
> Well, I know it takes time but when it comes to us & Pakistanis they seem not to bother themselves at all, they take their time and it extends more than a year in most of the times.
> Next month the 18 months deadline for my application is ending and I'm really curious to see if they stick to their deadline or it's just one of their empty promises.
> The day we lodged the application, our agent said security checks usually takes 1-6 months to complete, so I thought maybe filling the complaint form could make them put some effort to finalise my case. What do you think?


Dear Shabi

Its not only you but also another Iranian user named REZA suffered from lengthy security checks. Reza received his visa after 12 months.
My security checks took almost 11 and half months for the completion. Please note its really hard to wait because my waiting time was like more than 2 years but you cant do any thing.
Filing a complaint will just add another paper in your file not more than that.
As per my research, Its not DIAC who is responsible for lengthy security checks but its ASIO or security agencies in IRAN and Pakistan who sat on our files. may be its there laziness or backlog. 

Good luck


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Shabi,

There is no such promises.

DIAC says....We aim to process applications within these service standards, however, actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.

Client Service Charter.

I don't have experience with ASIO complaint. 

It's hard to wait ..but we don't have any options. So do things which you need do after getting visa. like prepare for job, reading..etc.

Keep your self too busy. 

*Winning your goal is not the toughest victory,but winning your patience to achive that goal is the most toughest one.* 




Shabi said:


> Thanks for the datasheet Rakesh,
> 
> Well, I know it takes time but when it comes to us & Pakistanis they seem not to bother themselves at all, they take their time and it extends more than a year in most of the times.
> Next month the 18 months deadline for my application is ending and I'm really curious to see if they stick to their deadline or it's just one of their empty promises.
> The day we lodged the application, our agent said security checks usually takes 1-6 months to complete, so I thought maybe filling the complaint form could make them put some effort to finalise my case. What do you think?


----------



## Shabi

Thanks Rakesh & immiseeker,

I am really frustrated sometimes, have no way but to wait. Hope everyone get their visa soon!

Good luck guys!


----------



## sharemyhead

Finally.... after 7 months... I have a grant!!!!!!! 
Thanks a lot to everyone who guided me through the process.
To all those who're still waiting.. Hang in there.. Your time is not far..


----------



## varunsal

sharemyhead said:


> Finally.... after 7 months... I have a grant!!!!!!!
> Thanks a lot to everyone who guided me through the process.
> To all those who're still waiting.. Hang in there.. Your time is not far..


Hi,

Awesome news mate......!!!!!!

Have fun, enjoy the moment!!! patience paid off 

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## lifeisgood

Congrats sharemyhead ...


----------



## RakeshPatel

Great News,Congrats sharemyhead 

Best luck for future.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## sharemyhead

Thanks a lot Varun, lifeisgood and RakeshPatel...
I'm super excited!!!
Will keep everyone posted on my preparation for the initial entry.

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## vAleNtIne2011Girl

sharemyhead said:


> Thanks a lot Varun, lifeisgood and RakeshPatel...
> I'm super excited!!!
> Will keep everyone posted on my preparation for the initial entry.
> 
> Cheers,
> sharemyhead



Congrats sharemyhead for getting your visa grant! You must start packing your things now... yipeey!!!

You have been rewarded for your patience and hardwork :clap2::clap2:

Visa Application: GSM 175 (e-lodged) 4 Apr 2009/Application being processed further: 15 Oct 2009/Medicals & PCC submitted: 8 May 2010/CO Allocation: 10 Feb 2011/Additional docs submitted: 12 Feb 2011/Visa Grant: 4 Apr 2011 


Regards,

vAleNtIne2011Girl


----------



## INDtoAUS

Hi All,

I got the pregrant today.
Visa Type :175
Date of Lodgement: 21st June 2011
PCC & meds front loaded.
Direct grant on 10/01/2011
No agent used.

Thanks,
INDtoAUS


----------



## OllySyd

INDtoAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the pregrant today.
> Visa Type :175
> Date of Lodgement: 21st June 2011
> PCC & meds front loaded.
> Direct grant on 10/01/2011
> No agent used.
> 
> Thanks,
> INDtoAUS


Congrats buddy
Have a blast. So June applications are finally moving


----------



## sanands2007

INDtoAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the pregrant today.
> Visa Type :175
> Date of Lodgement: 21st June 2011
> PCC & meds front loaded.
> Direct grant on 10/01/2011
> No agent used.
> 
> Thanks,
> INDtoAUS


Congrates Indto Aus :clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

SGN051,RakeshPatel,rachel1977,deeptss,KennethFoo,khyloz Next is your turn Guys 

keep us posted with updates 

All the best 

Regards
San


----------



## Dee-Aus

THANK YOU so much ppjagnaan! Very very useful. Now I can move forward! And thanks for the info about IOM, too! I am gunning for Sydney by May so I have to really prepare as early as now.

CONGRATULATIONS on the grants INDtoAUS and sharemyhead!




ppjagnaan said:


> Here's what you have to do after you received your grant (for Philippine applicants only)
> 
> You need to complete the visa stamping first before you go to CFO (Commission on Filipinos Overseas) for your PDOS (Pre-departure Orientation Seminar).
> 
> VISA STAMPING:
> >> Go to VIAC (Visa Information and Application Center) and bring the ff:
> >>
> >> 1. Passport
> >> 2. Printed Copy of the grant letter
> >> 3. 300 pesos
> >> 4. 1 long brown envelope
> >>
> >> Office hours: 8:30 – 4:00pm
> >>
> >> Office address: 9th floor Corporate Plaza
> >> 845 Antonio Arnaiz Avenue (former Pasay road before Don Bosco)
> Makati City
> 
> NOTE: The Embassy of Australia in the Philippines does not accept visa stamping in their office. You have to go through the VIAC as it is their third party service provider tasked to process visa evidencing.
> >>
> >> They will deliver the visa-stamped passport to you after 5 working days. You need to personally receive the stamped passport, if you're not around, just make sure you leave an authorization letter to whoever's gonna receive it on your behalf.
> 
> 
> PRE-DEPARTURE ORIENTATION SEMINAR
> >> Once you have the visa grant stamped on your passport, you can now go to CFO for the PDOS.
> >> Bring the ff:
> >>
> >> 1. Original and photocopy of passport (must be valid about six months before date of travel)
> >>
> >> 2. Original and photocopy of visa
> >>
> >> 3. One (1) 2x2 or passport-size photograph
> >>
> >> 4. One (1) valid identification card with photograph (eg., SSS ID, GSIS E-card, PRC ID, driver's license, postal ID, ARC, etc.)
> >>
> >> 5. Duly completed registration form for Emigrants
> >> http://www.cfo.gov.ph/pdf/downloadable forms/registrationform.pdf
> >>
> >> 6. Payment of P400.00 registration fee
> >>
> >> 7. Attendance in the PDOS, guidance counseling or peer counseling session.
> 
> Below is the schedule of the PDOS.
> Mondays,Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays, 2-4pm. NO SCHEDULE ON WEDNESDAYS.
> 
> Be at the CFO at least 30minutes before the scheduled seminar for registration procedures.
> 
> IMPORTANT: Your PDOS is VERY IMPORTANT, if you do not have the PDOS sticker on you passport, which the CFO will provide after the counseling, YOU WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO BOARD YOUR PLANE ON YOUR DAY OF DEPARTURE.
> 
> 
> >> And lastly, for your AU airfare ticket, you might want to buy it from IOM. They offer one way discounted fares for migrants, here's the email addy:
> 
> >> [email protected]
> >>
> >> ask for their concessional fares for migrants, they will forward you to IOM manila and IOM Manila will contact you.
> 
> Goodluck!


----------



## mehran2010

INDtoAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the pregrant today.
> Visa Type :175
> Date of Lodgement: 21st June 2011
> PCC & meds front loaded.
> Direct grant on 10/01/2011
> No agent used.
> 
> Thanks,
> INDtoAUS



Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## sgn051

sanands2007 said:


> SGN051,RakeshPatel,rachel1977,deeptss,KennethFoo,khyloz Next is your turn Guys
> 
> keep us posted with updates
> 
> All the best
> 
> Regards
> San


Hope that but just check... no update in my status...

Good Luck


----------



## guy22

sgn051 said:


> Hope that but just check... no update in my status...
> 
> Good Luck


No updates here as well


----------



## han solo

*sharemyhead*, wow, u did it! congrats! :clap2: 



INDtoAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *I got the pregrant today*.
> Visa Type :175
> Date of Lodgement: 21st June 2011
> PCC & meds front loaded.
> Direct grant on 10/01/2011
> No agent used.
> 
> Thanks,
> INDtoAUS


funny when i was speed reading this, i said in my mind, "wow! she got her visa & got pregnant?!" :lol: :lol: oh, i see! that was cool. congrats! :cheer2:


----------



## OllySyd

han solo said:


> *sharemyhead*, wow, u did it! congrats! :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> funny when i was speed reading this, i said in my mind, "wow! she got her visa & got pregnant?!" :lol: :lol: oh, i see! that was cool. congrats! :cheer2:


guys i am sure this would have been discussed in the forum in the past...just wanted to know........

is there a problem in including parents as non migratory dependents in our DIAC application?

If in case we did, how do we correct that info.?

Should I wait for my CO( god know who the person is) to ask me to change or should I do the change myself (upload form 1023)?

What should i be giving in 1023 for the reason as to why that info. was incorrectly provided?


----------



## frajiv

*Yippee*

Hi guys,
Got my Grant today for the GMS 175 Visa. I am a software engineer with 6.5 years of experience in global companies.

Please find the details below.
Visa Application date: 06-Jun-2011
Visa CO Assigned: 06-Dec-2011
Visa Medicals : 09-Dec-2011
Visa Indian PCC sent: 06-Jan-2012
Visa Grant: 10-Jan-2012
Initial Entry by: 14-Dec-2012

Thanks,
Freddie


----------



## guy22

frajiv said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my Grant today for the GMS 175 Visa. I am a software engineer with 6.5 years of experience in global companies.
> 
> Please find the details below.
> Visa Application date: 06-Jun-2011
> Visa CO Assigned: 06-Dec-2011
> Visa Medicals : 09-Dec-2011
> Visa Indian PCC sent: 06-Jan-2012
> Visa Grant: 10-Jan-2012
> Initial Entry by: 14-Dec-2012
> 
> Thanks,
> Freddie


great news, congrats :clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

frajiv said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my Grant today for the GMS 175 Visa. I am a software engineer with 6.5 years of experience in global companies.
> 
> Please find the details below.
> Visa Application date: 06-Jun-2011
> Visa CO Assigned: 06-Dec-2011
> Visa Medicals : 09-Dec-2011
> Visa Indian PCC sent: 06-Jan-2012
> Visa Grant: 10-Jan-2012
> Initial Entry by: 14-Dec-2012
> 
> Thanks,
> Freddie


Congrats Freddie  

Regards 
San


----------



## mehran2010

frajiv said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my Grant today for the GMS 175 Visa. I am a software engineer with 6.5 years of experience in global companies.
> 
> Please find the details below.
> Visa Application date: 06-Jun-2011
> Visa CO Assigned: 06-Dec-2011
> Visa Medicals : 09-Dec-2011
> Visa Indian PCC sent: 06-Jan-2012
> Visa Grant: 10-Jan-2012
> Initial Entry by: 14-Dec-2012
> 
> Thanks,
> Freddie



Great news Freddie! Best of luck in finding a job in Oz!


----------



## varunsal

INDtoAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the pregrant today.
> Visa Type :175
> Date of Lodgement: 21st June 2011
> PCC & meds front loaded.
> Direct grant on 10/01/2011
> No agent used.
> 
> Thanks,
> INDtoAUS


Awesome, direct grant!!!!!
Congrats mate 

Njoy!!!


----------



## varunsal

frajiv said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my Grant today for the GMS 175 Visa. I am a software engineer with 6.5 years of experience in global companies.
> 
> Please find the details below.
> Visa Application date: 06-Jun-2011
> Visa CO Assigned: 06-Dec-2011
> Visa Medicals : 09-Dec-2011
> Visa Indian PCC sent: 06-Jan-2012
> Visa Grant: 10-Jan-2012
> Initial Entry by: 14-Dec-2012
> 
> Thanks,
> Freddie


Great news Freddie!!!! 
Congarts mate 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## clerk85

Congrats frajiv (Freddie)


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats INDtoAUS
Great News..21 june 

Congrats frajiv

Thanks Sanands2007.. best luck to you also.

No update from my side


----------



## sgn051

OllySyd said:


> guys i am sure this would have been discussed in the forum in the past...just wanted to know........
> 
> is there a problem in including parents as non migratory dependents in our DIAC application?
> 
> If in case we did, how do we correct that info.?
> 
> Should I wait for my CO( god know who the person is) to ask me to change or should I do the change myself (upload form 1023)?
> 
> What should i be giving in 1023 for the reason as to why that info. was incorrectly provided?


if you want to remove then just fill that form and told you given that info in wrong section by mistake as want to show them as just family members

i don't know there is problem or not if you leave that as it is 

but I believe they might ask if they Dependant to you then why not traveling with you ... might they ask medical and PCC of non-migrating Dependants even they not migrating to Australia.

I know one case in that CO ask for Medical and PCC and later he told co THAT he wrongly fill form and remove both name.

but not all time CO do same.


----------



## sgn051

han solo said:


> *sharemyhead*, wow, u did it! congrats! :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> funny when i was speed reading this, i said in my mind, "wow! she got her visa & got pregnant?!" :lol: :lol: oh, i see! that was cool. congrats! :cheer2:


lol 

But I believe you will get CO this week or Next week sure... not in 1st week of Feb...

Good luck...


----------



## RakeshPatel

Wow ,Two more grants ,from another blog

User Called - artetaneville 

Jan 2011 IELTS/March 2011 AISTL/176 lodged 3rd June 2011/7th Dec 2011 CO 
(requested medicals and police check) - Visa granted 9th Jan 2012.



User Called roxychick176 

Jan 2011 IELTS/March 2011 AISTL/176 lodged 3rd June 2011/7th Dec 2011 CO 
(requested medicals and police check) Visa granted 9th Jan 2012.


----------



## shanders

Hi Guys....

Congratulations to all who got the grants....
Looks like couple 21 June applicants got CO assigned.....and some got grants too....
I am june 22 applicant with no change is status....
fingers crossed....
eagerly waiting for CO and grant...

All the best guys....


----------



## lifeisgood

frajiv said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my Grant today for the GMS 175 Visa. I am a software engineer with 6.5 years of experience in global companies.
> 
> Please find the details below.
> Visa Application date: 06-Jun-2011
> Visa CO Assigned: 06-Dec-2011
> Visa Medicals : 09-Dec-2011
> Visa Indian PCC sent: 06-Jan-2012
> Visa Grant: 10-Jan-2012
> Initial Entry by: 14-Dec-2012
> 
> Thanks,
> Freddie


Congratulations..
:clap2:


----------



## vickey1

My hearty congratulations to all those members who got their visa grant..

Have a great future ahead..

All the Best..

Regards,
Vickey


----------



## han solo

@ *sgn051*,

thank u so much for the confidence, but u see i just needed to calm myself by not expecting too high from the DIAC officers. actually, i still need to fill up the form 47A (again! ) for my dependant which i've filled up & uploaded along with the other dox during my application lodgement. other than this i need to execute a stat dec explaining why she is not currently employed. i didn't realize i needed to send her medical abstract too, only i did last sunday. too bad, i missed it. maybe, this is the reason why DIAC is asking me to do it again.

thank u for the wishes. i wish u the same.


----------



## hongkiat

Congrats to all who have grants or co. Just check and no movement to my application yet. PLE raised but it is the standard reply with no indication of application being batched nor co assigned.

Rakesh, thanks for the messsage. Was dead busy and have no time to check. Appreciate what you're doing for the community here. 

Cheers - HK


----------



## sgn051

han solo said:


> @ *sgn051*,
> 
> thank u so much for the confidence, but u see i just needed to calm myself by not expecting too high from the DIAC officers. actually, i still need to fill up the form 47A (again! ) for my dependant which i've filled up & uploaded along with the other dox during my application lodgement. other than this i need to execute a stat dec explaining why she is not currently employed. i didn't realize i needed to send her medical abstract too, only i did last sunday. too bad, i missed it. maybe, this is the reason why DIAC is asking me to do it again.
> 
> thank u for the wishes. i wish u the same.


thanks
so you get CO or not ... ??? as per your reply seem like CO ask for few more documents but your sign say different...?

so far I know all time CO ask for 47A again ... I know one Case in that as well CO ask for 47A even Upload at the time of application.

Good luck...


----------



## sgn051

Applicant between 15/5/2011 to 21/6/2011... if you one of them would you reply here if you still not get CO or no change in your Online application status....

Please..


----------



## juaning

4 june applicant no CO, no status change


----------



## mehran2010

sgn051 said:


> Applicant between 15/5/2011 to 21/6/2011... if you one of them would you reply here if you still not get CO or no change in your Online application status....
> 
> Please..


Hi,

My application is lodged on 27/5/2011, but have not yet got any CO. Besides, there is no change in my online application status. :confused2:


----------



## aziz.shan

*Medicals and PCC*

Hello,

Could anyone plz tell me how and where to upload meds and pcc?

Thanks,
AShan. :ranger:


----------



## RakeshPatel

Have you raised PLE ?.



mehran2010 said:


> Hi,
> My application is lodged on 27/5/2011, but have not yet got any CO. Besides, there is no change in my online application status. :confused2:


----------



## varunsal

aziz.shan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone plz tell me how and where to upload meds and pcc?
> 
> Thanks,
> AShan. :ranger:


Medical needs to be done through DIAC authorized health center near you via e-health, your results will be directly sent to DIAC by the center

After you get your PCC done, you can send it to your CO/upload it in the online documents section......Expats correct me if wrong....

All the best!!!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Aziz,

Don't do it now. wait for CO to come. other wise you need to do it again.
as it expires within 1 year and your initial entry date is based on this.

Doctors will take care for your medical upload via ehealth.
just go with Original Passport and 3 photos and TRN No.
India - Panel Doctors

PCC you can upload where you uploaded your other doc.
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel





aziz.shan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone plz tell me how and where to upload meds and pcc?
> 
> Thanks,
> AShan. :ranger:


----------



## obelixous

Hi Rakesh

Could you post the link to Google docs info for all applicants, I filled in my info using the Form however forgot to bookmark the link to the info sheet,

Thanks in advance


----------



## haseeb85uk

a friend of mine got this email

"Security Referral Assessment form- primary applicant - this form can be downloaded from the document checklist by entering your TRN. Please ensure that the details on this form match the details on your form 80"

Anubody knows what the co is talking about????


----------



## RakeshPatel

Here it is -

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html



obelixous said:


> Hi Rakesh
> 
> Could you post the link to Google docs info for all applicants, I filled in my info using the Form however forgot to bookmark the link to the info sheet,
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## LauraJono

17th June applicant here. 176 FS. No CO yet/change to my online status.


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> Have you raised PLE ?.


No. Since according to Department of Immigration and Citizenship, application up to 15 May have been allocated to case officers. So I guess I'd better wait a bit longer.


----------



## Australia_Mania

sgn051 said:


> Applicant between 15/5/2011 to 21/6/2011... if you one of them would you reply here if you still not get CO or no change in your Online application status....
> 
> Please..


Hi, sgn051.
I am a 17 May applicant and I am still without a CO. I am a member of 3 different forums (including this one), and ALMOST all my forummates lodged in May are either granted or assigned a CO. I have a mate here also. He (or she, sorry, I do not know the gender) e-lodged May 27, nicknamed as mehran2010 from Iran, is also waiting for a CO. On my native forum all applicants have been allocated up to May 26 (excepting me). There are 4 May applicants awaiting a CO to be allocated and NO JUNE applicants were assigned a CO on my native forum. There are 17 of them. Hope, this will help you and other people searching for information regarding CO allocations.


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, sgn051.
> I am a 17 May applicant and I am still without a CO. I am a member of 3 different forums (including this one), and ALMOST all my forummates lodged in May are either granted or assigned a CO. I have a mate here also. He (or she, sorry, I do not know the gender) e-lodged May 27, nicknamed as mehran2010 from Iran, is also waiting for a CO. On my native forum all applicants have been allocated up to May 26 (excepting me). There are 4 May applicants awaiting a CO to be allocated and NO JUNE applicants were assigned a CO on my native forum. There are 17 of them. Hope, this will help you and other people searching for information regarding CO allocations.


Now that's a bit of relief! Hopefully there will be some good news for all of us soon!


----------



## varunsal

mehran2010 said:


> Now that's a bit of relief! Hopefully there will be some good news for all of us soon!


Amen!!! God shower blessings on all aspirants ray2:


----------



## JBY

ugh! diac going slow again, when r we going to see july applicants! i really hope they start processing soon. i wonder is it due to all the 176 state sponsored applicants causing backlog for 175


----------



## sanands2007

JBY said:


> ugh! diac going slow again, when r we going to see july applicants! i really hope they start processing soon. i wonder is it due to all the 176 state sponsored applicants causing backlog for 175


JBY - yes seems to be ,as number for grants are less compared to Oct , Nov .

Regards
San


----------



## varsur

Dee-Aus said:


> Congratulations Varsur! How did you know that your passport needs visa evidencing? I got my grant on December but I'm not sure how to proceed about the visa evidencing here in the Philippines.
> 
> Happy new year!


Dee-Aus

You will have to call the Australian High Commission there in Philippines to get information on how to get the visa evidencing done and they will advise you what you should do.


----------



## sgn051

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi, sgn051.
> I am a 17 May applicant and I am still without a CO. I am a member of 3 different forums (including this one), and ALMOST all my forummates lodged in May are either granted or assigned a CO. I have a mate here also. He (or she, sorry, I do not know the gender) e-lodged May 27, nicknamed as mehran2010 from Iran, is also waiting for a CO. On my native forum all applicants have been allocated up to May 26 (excepting me). There are 4 May applicants awaiting a CO to be allocated and NO JUNE applicants were assigned a CO on my native forum. There are 17 of them. Hope, this will help you and other people searching for information regarding CO allocations.


sorry for you but I believe you should get CO before end of this week

17 of them... hmmmmm big number for me... 

any way Good luck...


----------



## krishz

Guyz,

It's been 4 days since I mailed my Co but still no reply.............


----------



## imrancrest

krishz said:


> Guyz,
> 
> It's been 4 days since I mailed my Co but still no reply.............


It is really strange that you got CO in July and still waiting for grant . Any external check ?. I would say better call them up and ask why is it taking time ? . 

Even If external check , I heard it takes no more than 3 months for Indian applicants .


----------



## privil

*Pre Grant Received*

Guys, I have been keenly following this forum while I was awaiting progress on my application. The posts here definitely gave an indication on what i could expect. Thanks to everyone who keep giving their inputs.

I got my Pre grant notification on Jan 9th. My application was lodged on June 9th, 2011 for 175 visa. CO allocated on Dec 9th. Medicals and PCC applied therafter ( from what I saw having medicals and Police verifications uploaded earlier definitely helps as a colleague of mine got his approval within a day of CO allocation in November).

Good luck everyone else on this forum. I know its not easy to keep patience but it will pay off eventually.


----------



## mehran2010

privil said:


> Guys, I have been keenly following this forum while I was awaiting progress on my application. The posts here definitely gave an indication on what i could expect. Thanks to everyone who keep giving their inputs.
> 
> I got my Pre grant notification on Jan 9th. My application was lodged on June 9th, 2011 for 175 visa. CO allocated on Dec 9th. Medicals and PCC applied therafter ( from what I saw having medicals and Police verifications uploaded earlier definitely helps as a colleague of mine got his approval within a day of CO allocation in November).
> 
> Good luck everyone else on this forum. I know its not easy to keep patience but it will pay off eventually.


Congrats Privil! I'm glad to for you.


----------



## sanands2007

privil said:


> Guys, I have been keenly following this forum while I was awaiting progress on my application. The posts here definitely gave an indication on what i could expect. Thanks to everyone who keep giving their inputs.
> 
> I got my Pre grant notification on Jan 9th. My application was lodged on June 9th, 2011 for 175 visa. CO allocated on Dec 9th. Medicals and PCC applied therafter ( from what I saw having medicals and Police verifications uploaded earlier definitely helps as a colleague of mine got his approval within a day of CO allocation in November).
> 
> Good luck everyone else on this forum. I know its not easy to keep patience but it will pay off eventually.


Congrats mate  

Regards 
San


----------



## krishz

imrancrest said:


> It is really strange that you got CO in July and still waiting for grant . Any external check ?. I would say better call them up and ask why is it taking time ? .
> 
> Even If external check , I heard it takes no more than 3 months for Indian applicants .


true dude, when I mailed my CO 4 months ago she told my file under routine processing and now I'm seriously worried when these checks will get over because many of my friends who applied along and after me got their grants.......


----------



## Merang

hi guys any idea about?
i have frontloaded my Medicals on 10th jan 2012. how will i know that diac has recieved my medicals and its okay... will my online status for medicals will be changed as well though i am waiting for security checkssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## clerk85

Congrats privil


----------



## toAuzi

My timeline Update:

Application lodged : 27 feb 2011
CO MAILED: 11 Oct
Medical and Indian PCC: 02 Nov
Australian Pcc: 09 Feb 
(Delay was due to my travel schedule and disappearance of the PCC letter before reaching my India address)
Visa Granted: 11 feb... Today.... Hurray!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats toAuzi & Privil.

*Krishz*, Please call them to know exact situation, please keep patience.

Merang , It will change to

--Health Requirement finalised

and other to - Further medical results received.

I don't have CO , but mine is changed to - "Health Requirement finalised"


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Question for Indian Applicants.*

I went to *Ahmedabad* passport office for PCC , They said you need letter from DIAC requesting PCC. Your and your wife name should be there on that letter. is this true ?

Hi Privil,
In which Occupation you applied ?






privil said:


> Guys, I have been keenly following this forum while I was awaiting progress on my application. The posts here definitely gave an indication on what i could expect. Thanks to everyone who keep giving their inputs.
> 
> I got my Pre grant notification on Jan 9th. My application was lodged on June 9th, 2011 for 175 visa. CO allocated on Dec 9th. Medicals and PCC applied therafter ( from what I saw having medicals and Police verifications uploaded earlier definitely helps as a colleague of mine got his approval within a day of CO allocation in November).
> 
> Good luck everyone else on this forum. I know its not easy to keep patience but it will pay off eventually.


----------



## Flip

I emailed my CO on Monday and she doesn't email back 
I've got a CO for more than 4 months now.:confused2:


----------



## shrikant

RakeshPatel said:


> *Question for Indian Applicants.*
> 
> I went to *Ahmedabad* passport office for PCC , They said you need letter from DIAC requesting PCC. Your and your wife name should be there on that letter. is this true ?
> 
> Hi Privil,
> In which Occupation you applied ?


Hi Rakesh, As far as I know I do not think its true, because I got PCC for my wife from Passport Office,Nagpur. However they issued the PCC for Qatar and not for Australia.
And I applied again in Indian Embassy in Qatar for both of us. Nobody asked anything... We just mentioned that we want it for Australia ...That s it!!


----------



## vickey1

privil said:


> Guys, I have been keenly following this forum while I was awaiting progress on my application. The posts here definitely gave an indication on what i could expect. Thanks to everyone who keep giving their inputs.
> 
> I got my Pre grant notification on Jan 9th. My application was lodged on June 9th, 2011 for 175 visa. CO allocated on Dec 9th. Medicals and PCC applied therafter ( from what I saw having medicals and Police verifications uploaded earlier definitely helps as a colleague of mine got his approval within a day of CO allocation in November).
> 
> Good luck everyone else on this forum. I know its not easy to keep patience but it will pay off eventually.


Dear Privil,

My hearty congratulations to you on getting your visa.

Please let me know about when you submitted your PCC and Medicals. I mean have you submitted them *before CO Allocation or After CO Allocation?*

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Sanvij

*Wait*

Eagerly Waiting for CO Allocation.Any idea when it will be exepcted?


----------



## Sanvij

Hearing that June 2011 applicants are nit yet completed .

I have lodged my online application on Sep 08th 2011 - Lodged 175 application .

When Can I expect the CO approximately ?


----------



## varunsal

privil said:


> Guys, I have been keenly following this forum while I was awaiting progress on my application. The posts here definitely gave an indication on what i could expect. Thanks to everyone who keep giving their inputs.
> 
> I got my Pre grant notification on Jan 9th. My application was lodged on June 9th, 2011 for 175 visa. CO allocated on Dec 9th. Medicals and PCC applied therafter ( from what I saw having medicals and Police verifications uploaded earlier definitely helps as a colleague of mine got his approval within a day of CO allocation in November).
> 
> Good luck everyone else on this forum. I know its not easy to keep patience but it will pay off eventually.


Congrats privil, Njoy!!!:clap2:


----------



## varunsal

toAuzi said:


> My timeline Update:
> 
> Application lodged : 27 feb 2011
> CO MAILED: 11 Oct
> Medical and Indian PCC: 02 Nov
> Australian Pcc: 09 Feb
> (Delay was due to my travel schedule and disappearance of the PCC letter before reaching my India address)
> Visa Granted: 11 feb... Today.... Hurray!


Congrats mate, you are already a month ahead due to excitement 
Enjoy....and party :clap2:


----------



## Merang

*thanks bro u legend*



RakeshPatel said:


> Congrats toAuzi & Privil.
> 
> *Krishz*, Please call them to know exact situation, please keep patience.
> 
> Merang , It will change to
> 
> --Health Requirement finalised
> 
> and other to - Further medical results received.
> 
> I don't have CO , but mine is changed to - "Health Requirement finalised"


\\

thanks broooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
get co soon 
and congrats pravil,:juggle:


----------



## imrancrest

Flip said:


> I emailed my CO on Monday and she doesn't email back
> I've got a CO for more than 4 months now.:confused2:


You better call up and ask . Might be your CO is lazy and either ignores or deletes mails . 

You can even cc her superior if you know or send a post lodgement inquiry through DIAC site .


----------



## imrancrest

krishz said:


> true dude, when I mailed my CO 4 months ago she told my file under routine processing and now I'm seriously worried when these checks will get over because many of my friends who applied along and after me got their grants.......


If you have given any employment references, just check with them as CO might be waiting for verification from your referrer .


----------



## krishz

Flip said:


> I emailed my CO on Monday and she doesn't email back
> I've got a CO for more than 4 months now.:confused2:


Hey dude we both are in the same boat....emailed my CO on last thursday and still no reply and I last mail from her is been 4 month ago.....If you don't mind can I ask which team your CO belongs too???


----------



## krishz

imrancrest said:


> If you have given any employment references, just check with them as CO might be waiting for verification from your referrer .


Hi,

The company for which I worked had been closed due to loss and there is no one now....but still being touch with the landlord and they told no one verifed about me or the company....


----------



## Flip

krishz said:


> Hey dude we both are in the same boat....emailed my CO on last thursday and still no reply and I last mail from her is been 4 month ago.....If you don't mind can I ask which team your CO belongs too???


My CO is a "woman" from Team7


----------



## Australia_Mania

I am really glad to inform you that I have received a grant notification today. It was a direct grant. My CO was from Team 7. Thanks to all of you, for your support, precious hints and tricky advice, I really appreciate all of you and sincerely wish to get your grants as soon as possible. And, sure, many many and many thanks to my Officer who has done the job quickly and smoothly!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Congrats Australia_Mania 

Best luck for future.




Australia_Mania said:


> I am really glad to inform you that I have received a grant notification today. It was a direct grant. My CO was from Team 7. Thanks to all of you, for your support, precious hints and tricky advice, I really appreciate all of you and sincerely wish to get your grants as soon as possible. And, sure, many many and many thanks to my Officer who has done the job quickly and smoothly!


----------



## clerk85

Congrats australia_mania


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Another 17th May applicant got Visa.*

From another blog - Another 17th May applicant got Visa. 

Hope this one is not "Australia_Mania" , is it Australia_Mania ?

Name: Vzdrul Sharikoff
Destinationerth or Brisbane
Date of Visa application: 2011 05 17
Nationality:Ukrainian
High/Low Risk:High
Trade/profession:External Auditor
Visa type:175
Onshore/offshore:Offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
Post-14th July Category:
Medicals submitted:2011 11 22
Police check submitted:2011 10 26
Date CO assigned:2012 01 11
Date of employment verification (If applicable):no verification
Date visa granted:2012 01 11



Australia_Mania said:


> I am really glad to inform you that I have received a grant notification today. It was a direct grant. My CO was from Team 7. Thanks to all of you, for your support, precious hints and tricky advice, I really appreciate all of you and sincerely wish to get your grants as soon as possible. And, sure, many many and many thanks to my Officer who has done the job quickly and smoothly!


----------



## varunsal

Australia_Mania said:


> I am really glad to inform you that I have received a grant notification today. It was a direct grant. My CO was from Team 7. Thanks to all of you, for your support, precious hints and tricky advice, I really appreciate all of you and sincerely wish to get your grants as soon as possible. And, sure, many many and many thanks to my Officer who has done the job quickly and smoothly!


Congrats mate!!!!
Party time, Njoy arty:


----------



## Australia_Mania

RakeshPatel said:


> From another blog - Another 17th May applicant got Visa.
> 
> Hope this one is not "Australia_Mania" , is it Australia_Mania ?
> 
> Name: Vzdrul Sharikoff
> Destinationerth or Brisbane
> Date of Visa application: 2011 05 17
> Nationality:Ukrainian
> High/Low Risk:High
> Trade/profession:External Auditor
> Visa type:175
> Onshore/offshore:Offshore
> Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
> Post-14th July Category:
> Medicals submitted:2011 11 22
> Police check submitted:2011 10 26
> Date CO assigned:2012 01 11
> Date of employment verification (If applicable):no verification
> Date visa granted:2012 01 11


Thank you, guys, for your wishes! Thank you very much!
Hi, RakeshPatel. Yes it was my post. I have doubled it: here and gave more details on 'pomsinoz'. Thank you very much.


----------



## zullin

*Team 6*

Hi! Has anyone here gotten a CO from Team 6? We have submitted PCC and Meds on 27 December 2011. Since ours is paper application, we emailed the CO on 4 January to check if everything are in order. No response so far.

I guess have to be more patient.:eyebrows:

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten their grant this week!!!

Can't wait for our turn.


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> I am really glad to inform you that I have received a grant notification today. It was a direct grant. My CO was from Team 7. Thanks to all of you, for your support, precious hints and tricky advice, I really appreciate all of you and sincerely wish to get your grants as soon as possible. And, sure, many many and many thanks to my Officer who has done the job quickly and smoothly!




Wow! That's great Australia_Mania! Congratulations my friend. :clap2: When did you get the CO by the way? Was it on the same day you were granted? If I am not mistaken you are a May applicant. Right?


----------



## Australia_Mania

mehran2010 said:


> Wow! That's great Australia_Mania! Congratulations my friend. :clap2: When did you get the CO by the way? Was it on the same day you were granted? If I am not mistaken you are a May applicant. Right?


Thanks, friend. Yes, you are absolutely right, I am a May applicant, e-lodged May 17. I have received a direct grant, i.e. I had no contact from the CO. I have just opened a check status page on DIAC's site and saw that I was granted with the reference 'E-mail sent to you' or smth like this. I have checked my mail and found out the mail from my Officer with the included Grant Notification and explanation regarding my future actions.
Cheers!!! I hope you are the next as your date is very much close to my one


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> Thanks, friend. Yes, you are absolutely right, I am a May applicant, e-lodged May 17. I have received a direct grant, i.e. I had no contact from the CO. I have just opened a check status page on DIAC's site and saw that I was granted with the reference 'E-mail sent to you' or smth like this. I have checked my mail and found out the mail from my Officer with the included Grant Notification and explanation regarding my future actions.
> Cheers!!! I hope you are the next as your date is very much close to my one


That's awesome! I'm very glad for your.  I hope my visa process would also be smooth and in a timely manner.

Best of luck in your relocation! Which city are you heading to, by the way?

Bests,
Mehran


----------



## Australia_Mania

mehran2010 said:


> That's awesome! I'm very glad for your.  I hope my visa process would also be smooth and in a timely manner.
> 
> Best of luck in your relocation! Which city are you heading to, by the way?
> 
> Bests,
> Mehran


Unfortunately, we have got no relatives and friends in Australia. We think about either Perth or Brisbane. And what about you? I will check this forum daily as I became so much attached to it for this 8 months and, obviously, I will support you in your visa process. May the Lord help you and other people in your way to Ozzy land.


----------



## vickey1

Australia_Mania said:


> Thanks, friend. Yes, you are absolutely right, I am a May applicant, e-lodged May 17. I have received a direct grant, i.e. I had no contact from the CO. I have just opened a check status page on DIAC's site and saw that I was granted with the reference 'E-mail sent to you' or smth like this. I have checked my mail and found out the mail from my Officer with the included Grant Notification and explanation regarding my future actions.
> Cheers!!! I hope you are the next as your date is very much close to my one


Dear Member,

My hearty congratulations to you.

Can you please share your complete time line.

I just want to know when you submitted your PCC and Medicals as you are saying CO did not contact you.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> Unfortunately, we have got no relatives and friends in Australia. We think about either Perth or Brisbane. And what about you? I will check this forum daily as I became so much attached to it for this 8 months and, obviously, I will support you in your visa process. May the Lord help you and other people in your way to Ozzy land.


Thanks a lot. We are initially targeting for Sydney or Adelaide, but it might change later on depending on the job offers. I have noticed that you are also from a HR country, but front loaded your your medical and PCC. Do you think we also better front load our documents? The other day one of the members on the forum was suggesting that since we are from a HR country, we better wait for the CO to be assigned first. What is your suggestion? 

I have applied through an agent and maybe it's a good idea for me to also consult with them as well in this regard.


----------



## Australia_Mania

vickey1 said:


> Dear Member,
> 
> My hearty congratulations to you.
> 
> Can you please share your complete time line.
> 
> I just want to know when you submitted your PCC and Medicals as you are saying CO did not contact you.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Thanks, vickey. My timeline is available on our spreadsheet. I e-lodged May 17, PCC was uploaded in October 26, medicine was finalised in November 22 and my wife's one in November 28 accordingly. I was granted today, and did not have any contact from the CO. 
Good luck to you, mate


----------



## Australia_Mania

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks a lot. We are initially targeting for Sydney or Adelaide, but it might change later on depending on the job offers. I have noticed that you are also from a HR country, but front loaded your your medical and PCC. Do you think we also better front load our documents? The other day one of the members on the forum was suggesting that since we are from a HR country, we better wait for the CO to be assigned first. What is your suggestion?
> 
> I have applied through an agent and maybe it's a good idea for me to also consult with them as well in this regard.


Hi mehran. Yes, you're right, Ukraine is a high-risk country and is subject to additional checks. Frankly speaking, I do not know what 'external checks' stand for as I am not a drug-dealer or a terrorist... My advice for you is to frontload everything you have, as you have an additional extra-advantage of being granted quicker or even to get a direct grant. As you're a May 27 applicant you're supposed to get your CO this week or the next week. Hope, you'll take a correct decision and everything will be up to the mark


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> *Question for Indian Applicants.*
> 
> I went to *Ahmedabad* passport office for PCC , They said you need letter from DIAC requesting PCC. Your and your wife name should be there on that letter. is this true ?
> 
> Hi Privil,
> In which Occupation you applied ?


yes I heard that Ahmedabad Passport office do not Issue PCC without letter.
Try to find some reference there they will tell you if possible how and if not then sorry for you.


----------



## sgn051

Congratulation few Grant grate news....

now few of you no reply from CO over few months ... 

as per my experience some time they on leave or that CO left the job and your case assign to another team or another CO and he will contact you... but if you not heard from them best to CALL them get perfect scenario...

Good luck


----------



## sgn051

I am surprise that heard few grant but no new CO allocation new...


----------



## OllySyd

sgn051 said:


> I am surprise that heard few grant but no new CO allocation new...


You just read my mind. News on grants is trickling in

But none on co allocation

Looks like diac is just pulling up their socks after the new year

Best of luck to those waiting for a co /grant

Congrats to those who already have a grant


----------



## shanders

its raining grants but no new CO allocation


----------



## han solo

sgn051 said:


> thanks
> so you get CO or not ... ??? as per your reply seem like CO ask for few more documents but your sign say different...?
> 
> so far I know all time CO ask for 47A again ... I know one Case in that as well CO ask for 47A even Upload at the time of application.
> 
> Good luck...


i have no CO yet. the line on my inquiry/checklist page that highlights _*Form 47A - Details of child or other dependant family member aged 18 years or over* _ has been there since the time i lodged my application. i don't know why it is _required_ (again?! :confused2 together w/ medical exam/xray requirement (no PCC required line) bec i have submitted (mine & dependant's) the said form together with my other pertinent dox last june 2011. anyway, i had a review last sunday of the form. i was thinking it was probably i needed to submit my dependant's medical abstract together w/ form 47A. my dep is currently working on that as she has an appt w/ her doctor tomorrow. hoping against hope, by monday or tuesday we will be able to upload everything, incl our PCC. still no med exam yet, waiting for my CO's go signal to proceed. 

btw, my mantra nowadays: *pray, hope & don't worry. to God be the Glory. AMEN.* 

good luck to u too.


----------



## han solo

btw, my big congrats to all new visa grantees! may ur life be as refreshing as u want it to be. good luck to ur new journey, mates! :cheer2:

btw (part 2 ), on my end, i am not expecting the DIAC officers to be up & about until the last week of january. maybe, they are still on skeleton force. some are still having a grand summer vacation. meanwhile, if we are bored or worried, let's learn to :juggle: perfectly.


----------



## lifeisgood

RakeshPatel said:


> *Question for Indian Applicants.*
> 
> I went to *Ahmedabad* passport office for PCC , They said you need letter from DIAC requesting PCC. Your and your wife name should be there on that letter. is this true ?
> 
> Hi Privil,
> In which Occupation you applied ?


Hi Rakesh;
Does DIAC give such a letter?


----------



## sgn051

lifeisgood said:


> Hi Rakesh;
> Does DIAC give such a letter?



yes if not submited PCC then DIAC send you email in that one attachment PDF file there which ask you to do PCC and you have to print and take that letter with you... 
if that department ask for such requesting letter


----------



## clerk85

han solo said:


> btw (part 2 ), on my end, i am not expecting the DIAC officers to be up & about until the last week of january. maybe, they are still on skeleton force. some are still having a grand summer vacation. meanwhile, if we are bored or worried, let's learn to :juggle: perfectly.


My obsevation is some CO are assigned for priority group 5 as well which may reduce CO allocation for priority group 4. Yes, some may still having grand summer vacation.


----------



## sgn051

clerk85 said:


> My obsevation is some CO are assigned for priority group 5 as well which may reduce CO allocation for priority group 4. Yes, some may still having grand summer vacation.


that wont going affect speed as in Prority G 1,2,3 and 4 not much cases for on shore
... but may be DIAC want to clear all Back log 1st..


----------



## varunsal

sgn051 said:


> that wont going affect speed as in Prority G 1,2,3 and 4 not much cases for on shore
> ... but may be DIAC want to clear all Back log 1st..


May be another reason could be that the speed in last two months of 2011 was higher due to some target achievement....its my guess that they might be targeting to close a certain number of cases before year end, thus speedy processing...... Hopefully not and they pick up speed again ray2: both in CO allocation and grants.......


----------



## RakeshPatel

Yes, Letter is not specifically for PCC , but for all requested documents.

I come know as lady standing behind me in Queue shown me this letter and told she came before and she was not allowed to go for PCC without this letter.

but in other indian city. No such rules are there.




lifeisgood said:


> Hi Rakesh;
> Does DIAC give such a letter?


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Pakistani applicant got Visa.today.*

Pakistani applicant got Visa.today.

Here are nadeem details.

User Name - nadeem
From: Karachi - Pakistan
Application Sent: 03-Dec-2010
CO Assigned: 10-Mar-2011
Form-80 Requested: 10-Mar-2011
Medical/PCC Requested: 06-Dec-2011
Grant Letter: 12-Jan-2012
Initial Entry: Feb-2012

Best wishes,
Nadeem


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> Pakistani applicant got Visa.today.
> 
> Here are nadeem details.
> 
> User Name - nadeem
> From: Karachi - Pakistan
> Application Sent: 03-Dec-2010
> CO Assigned: 10-Mar-2011
> Form-80 Requested: 10-Mar-2011
> Medical/PCC Requested: 06-Dec-2011
> Grant Letter: 12-Jan-2012
> Initial Entry: Feb-2012
> 
> Best wishes,
> Nadeem


Isn't this a very short notice for entry?! Only one month?!


----------



## RakeshPatel

No news today 

Well, I am on holiday till 16th Jan.

Best of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## twister292

shanders said:


> its raining grants but no new CO allocation



A number of apps seem to be batched, which means more CO allocations should follow in the coming weeks...COs will only take on more work once they have discharged the allocations they are currently working on


----------



## Jay99

Hi Everyone,
I am newbie on this forum,
I have applied for 175 on 30/06/11 and now eagerly waiting on CO allocation.
I guess my details are already on the spreadsheet.

Good luck to everyone who havent got their PR yet.


----------



## shanders

Hi All, I completed my medicals in medibank sydney center on 30 dec 2011. but i haven't seen any update in my application status nor did i receive any acknowledgement from the medibank....is this normal......


----------



## sanands2007

shanders said:


> Hi All, I completed my medicals in medibank sydney center on 30 dec 2011. but i haven't seen any update in my application status nor did i receive any acknowledgement from the medibank....is this normal......


Hi Shanders , 

yes its normal , even i completed with Medicals with Medibank in month of october ,but my status did not change , latter i called DIAC they informed me that they are able to to view my medical in their system & need not worry on same , after CO is allocated the status would be changed , 

but also few of our Forum mates have informed me that status have changed for them after medicals . 

so i hope you need to wait till Co , 

all the best  

Regards
San


----------



## sanands2007

Jay99 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am newbie on this forum,
> I have applied for 175 on 30/06/11 and now eagerly waiting on CO allocation.
> I guess my details are already on the spreadsheet.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who havent got their PR yet.


hi Jay99 , 

welcome to the Forum , 

even i have applied on same date , as i recived my ACS on 30th .

All the Best 

Regards
San


----------



## varunsal

Jay99 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am newbie on this forum,
> I have applied for 175 on 30/06/11 and now eagerly waiting on CO allocation.
> I guess my details are already on the spreadsheet.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who havent got their PR yet.


Hi Jay,

Welcome to the forum.......I am sure you will get lots of updates and required information here........

All the best for your CO allocation, some of the June applicants are also done....so it could be anytime now.....

All the best


----------



## twister292

varunsal said:


> May be another reason could be that the speed in last two months of 2011 was higher due to some target achievement....its my guess that they might be targeting to close a certain number of cases before year end, thus speedy processing...... Hopefully not and they pick up speed again ray2: both in CO allocation and grants.......


DIAC wouldnt have targets for december, because the australian budget year is from July-June...so this is in fact the middle of the program year for DIAC.

That's why you always see changes to rules being effected from 1 July.


----------



## varunsal

twister292 said:


> DIAC wouldnt have targets for december, because the australian budget year is from July-June...so this is in fact the middle of the program year for DIAC.
> 
> That's why you always see changes to rules being effected from 1 July.


Yep, right!!!
half-yearly targets 

Anyways, as long as they pick up their speed once again ray2: all assumptions can rest......!!!!


----------



## shanders

Hi Guys....

I sent an enquiry to the diac and i got a reply that my application has been assigned to a case officer. 

An initial assessment is being made to verify if any additional documentation is required and then I will be contacted for the same.


----------



## zullin

Friday 13 is a lucky day for us. We got our visa today. Heading to Melbourne in March or April.

All the best to everyone. Patience is definitely a virtue.

Whoot whoot!!!


----------



## mehran2010

zullin said:


> Friday 13 is a lucky day for us. We got our visa today. Heading to Melbourne in March or April.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Patience is definitely a virtue.
> 
> Whoot whoot!!!


Congratulations Zullin! :clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

shanders said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> I sent an enquiry to the diac and i got a reply that my application has been assigned to a case officer.
> 
> An initial assessment is being made to verify if any additional documentation is required and then I will be contacted for the same.


Hi shander , 

How can we send enquiry to DIAC ? , is there any specific email ID ?

Regards 
San


----------



## sanands2007

zullin said:


> Friday 13 is a lucky day for us. We got our visa today. Heading to Melbourne in March or April.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Patience is definitely a virtue.
> 
> Whoot whoot!!!


Congrats Zullin


----------



## shanders

sanands2007 said:


> Hi shander ,
> 
> How can we send enquiry to DIAC ? , is there any specific email ID ?
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi Sanands,

i sent the enquiry through this link

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## sanands2007

shanders said:


> Hi Sanands,
> 
> i sent the enquiry through this link
> 
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


Thank you 

Regards 
San


----------



## clerk85

Congrats zullin


----------



## obelixous

Congrats and all the best Zullin!


----------



## zullin

Thank you guys. 

I am super excited. I'm going to put my home for rental here in Singapore. Now checking for flights in March. My husband has a project that he needs to finish first here before we head to Melbourne.

Money is good in Singapore with the position he is holding but I hardly see him at home. We just want a slower pace of life for ourselves and the kids too. It's too crowded here and the race to be on top is just unbelievable that some of us are just darn selfish to take time to smell the flowers.

I hope everyone that are waiting for CO and grant do not lose hope. 

Cheers,
z


----------



## varunsal

shanders said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> I sent an enquiry to the diac and i got a reply that my application has been assigned to a case officer.
> 
> An initial assessment is being made to verify if any additional documentation is required and then I will be contacted for the same.


Great news Shanders, congrats!!!!


----------



## varunsal

zullin said:


> Friday 13 is a lucky day for us. We got our visa today. Heading to Melbourne in March or April.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Patience is definitely a virtue.
> 
> Whoot whoot!!!


Wow Congrats Zullin, its an awesome news !!!!
All the best for the next phase, keep us posted  about your adventure ahead lane:


----------



## OllySyd

varunsal said:


> Wow Congrats Zullin, its an awesome news !!!!
> All the best for the next phase, keep us posted  about your adventure ahead lane:


Congrats zullin

Finally a co allocated for me.....from team 2.....phew!!!

They have asked for additional documentation(tax stmts, partner language capabilities) and have asked for me to go ahead with my medicals

Friday the 13 th is not bad after all...

Any idea abt.....team 2. ...from past experience......also they have given me just 28 days to respond....is this normal


----------



## ppjagnaan

Australia_Mania said:


> I am really glad to inform you that I have received a grant notification today. It was a direct grant. My CO was from Team 7. Thanks to all of you, for your support, precious hints and tricky advice, I really appreciate all of you and sincerely wish to get your grants as soon as possible. And, sure, many many and many thanks to my Officer who has done the job quickly and smoothly!


Congrats! Very happy for you! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Maz25

Congratulations to everyone who have been granted their visas over the last few weeks and best of luck to those who will be making the move down under in the coming weeks and months. I hope that Oz turns out to be everything that you imagined it to be and much more and good luck with the ensuing hunt for accommodation, jobs, etc and hopefully you will all settle in very quickly.

Please come back to the forum to continue providing advice and moral support to those who are just starting their migration journey.

To those who are still waiting or have just been allocated a case officer, I hope that you have your visa soon.

Well, I leave on Sunday evening for Malaysia so that DIAC can issue my visa. I've had my pre-grant for just over a month now and decided to chill out over the festive season before making the short trip out of Oz. So, a week from now, I'll be back on my PR visa.


----------



## varunsal

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have been granted their visas over the last few weeks and best of luck to those who will be making the move down under in the coming weeks and months. I hope that Oz turns out to be everything that you imagined it to be and much more and good luck with the ensuing hunt for accommodation, jobs, etc and hopefully you will all settle in very quickly.
> 
> Please come back to the forum to continue providing advice and moral support to those who are just starting their migration journey.
> 
> To those who are still waiting or have just been allocated a case officer, I hope that you have your visa soon.
> 
> Well, I leave on Sunday evening for Malaysia so that DIAC can issue my visa. I've had my pre-grant for just over a month now and decided to chill out over the festive season before making the short trip out of Oz. So, a week from now, I'll be back on my PR visa.


Thanks Maz for your kind words......its a process full of anxious moments i guess everyone will agree who have gone through it or is going through 

All the best for your trip, and all the best for a rejuvenated journey as a PR in Australia, hope you feel the difference for better......

Keep us updated, all the best


----------



## obelixous

OllySyd said:


> Congrats zullin
> 
> Finally a co allocated for me.....from team 2.....phew!!!
> 
> They have asked for additional documentation(tax stmts, partner language capabilities) and have asked for me to go ahead with my medicals
> 
> Friday the 13 th is not bad after all...
> 
> Any idea abt.....team 2. ...from past experience......also they have given me just 28 days to respond....is this normal


Hey Ollysyd, Congrats for the CO Allocation. When did you apply?

28 days to respond?? Normally it is 60 days... Am sure you will send in the reply and complete things sooner. All the Best!


----------



## mehran2010

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have been granted their visas over the last few weeks and best of luck to those who will be making the move down under in the coming weeks and months. I hope that Oz turns out to be everything that you imagined it to be and much more and good luck with the ensuing hunt for accommodation, jobs, etc and hopefully you will all settle in very quickly.
> 
> Please come back to the forum to continue providing advice and moral support to those who are just starting their migration journey.
> 
> To those who are still waiting or have just been allocated a case officer, I hope that you have your visa soon.
> 
> Well, I leave on Sunday evening for Malaysia so that DIAC can issue my visa. I've had my pre-grant for just over a month now and decided to chill out over the festive season before making the short trip out of Oz. So, a week from now, I'll be back on my PR visa.


Cool! Enjoy your trip to beautiful Malaysia, Truly Asia!


----------



## zullin

To Mehran

This is in bahasa Malaysia... Semoga anda selamat dan berjaya di Australia.


----------



## Australia_Mania

ppjagnaan said:


> Congrats! Very happy for you! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks, ppjagnaan. How are you doing, buddy? Are you already in Australia or just packing cases?


----------



## nana046

OllySyd said:


> Congrats zullin
> 
> Finally a co allocated for me.....from team 2.....phew!!!
> 
> They have asked for additional documentation(tax stmts, partner language capabilities) and have asked for me to go ahead with my medicals
> 
> Friday the 13 th is not bad after all...
> 
> Any idea abt.....team 2. ...from past experience......also they have given me just 28 days to respond....is this normal


Hi OllySyd, i have CO from team 2 requested experience letter, pcc and medicals. and given 70 days time to submit all the docs.
i have submitted all the documents and no reply from CO.


----------



## mehran2010

zullin said:


> To Mehran
> 
> This is in bahasa Malaysia... Semoga anda selamat dan berjaya di Australia.


To Zullin:

Terima kasih. Saya bukan dari Malaysia, tetapi saya boleh bertutur dalam Bahasa Malaysia sikit sikit!


----------



## varunsal

OllySyd said:


> Congrats zullin
> 
> Finally a co allocated for me.....from team 2.....phew!!!
> 
> They have asked for additional documentation(tax stmts, partner language capabilities) and have asked for me to go ahead with my medicals
> 
> Friday the 13 th is not bad after all...
> 
> Any idea abt.....team 2. ...from past experience......also they have given me just 28 days to respond....is this normal


Congrats on CO allocation.....All the best!!!!


----------



## varunsal

> Congrats zullin
> 
> Finally a co allocated for me.....from team 2.....phew!!!
> 
> They have asked for additional documentation(tax stmts, partner language capabilities) and have asked for me to go ahead with my medicals
> 
> Friday the 13 th is not bad after all...
> 
> Any idea abt.....team 2. ...from past experience......also they have given me just 28 days to respond....is this normal



Yep, 28 days is normal, dont worry......
If you need an extension mail them back with the reason.....


----------



## Maz25

varunsal said:


> Thanks Maz for your kind words......its a process full of anxious moments i guess everyone will agree who have gone through it or is going through
> 
> All the best for your trip, and all the best for a rejuvenated journey as a PR in Australia, hope you feel the difference for better......
> 
> Keep us updated, all the best



Thanks, I'll be sure to post an update when I have my beloved visa stamp in my passport. 

Indeed, the journey to PR is a rollercoaster of emotions but it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## Maz25

mehran2010 said:


> Cool! Enjoy your trip to beautiful Malaysia, Truly Asia!


Thanks, I'm looking forward to a relaxing week whilst I wait for my grant letter to come through. 

Will definitely take the opportunity to visit a few sites as well.


----------



## sgn051

OllySyd said:


> Congrats zullin
> 
> Finally a co allocated for me.....from team 2.....phew!!!
> 
> They have asked for additional documentation(tax stmts, partner language capabilities) and have asked for me to go ahead with my medicals
> 
> Friday the 13 th is not bad after all...
> 
> Any idea abt.....team 2. ...from past experience......also they have given me just 28 days to respond....is this normal


Cogratulation :clap2: finaly some one with CO

but couldn't find your application date... can you reply your date of application and time line please


----------



## OllySyd

sgn051 said:


> Cogratulation :clap2: finaly some one with CO
> 
> but couldn't find your application date... can you reply your date of application and time line please


Here are my details.....

Application : 175 SOL || ANZSCO - ICT Business Analyst - 261111 || LODGEMENT DATE: 21 June 2011 || MEDICALS: NOT YET || PCC: NOT YET || CO: 13 Jan 2012


----------



## sanands2007

Monday morning , let's have grants from this week at least 
Regards 
San


----------



## sgn051

OllySyd said:


> Here are my details.....
> 
> Application : 175 SOL || ANZSCO - ICT Business Analyst - 261111 || LODGEMENT DATE: 21 June 2011 || MEDICALS: NOT YET || PCC: NOT YET || CO: 13 Jan 2012


that really I like it  Congratulation and good luck...21 June so hope today we get few CO allocation ...


----------



## Jay99

sanands2007 said:


> hi Jay99 ,
> 
> welcome to the Forum ,
> 
> even i have applied on same date , as i recived my ACS on 30th .
> 
> All the Best
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks San, 
All the best to you too, 
I think its now just a matter of 2-3 weeks before we get CO allocated.
hoping for the best! :ranger:


----------



## tanhum

Good morning everyone..

wanna share a good news with you   

We have been granted the visa today :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

thank you all for all the lovely advices and support


----------



## mehran2010

tanhum said:


> Good morning everyone..
> 
> wanna share a good news with you
> 
> We have been granted the visa today :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all for all the lovely advices and support


Congratulations Tanhum! All the bests for your relocation to AU.

I hope for more good news to come from all aspirants this week.


----------



## obelixous

tanhum said:


> Good morning everyone..
> 
> wanna share a good news with you
> 
> We have been granted the visa today :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all for all the lovely advices and support


Congrats Tanhum! All the best for the move.


----------



## varsur

RakeshPatel said:


> *Question for Indian Applicants.*
> 
> I went to *Ahmedabad* passport office for PCC , They said you need letter from DIAC requesting PCC. Your and your wife name should be there on that letter. is this true ?
> 
> Hi Privil,
> In which Occupation you applied ?


Rakesh

I got it done at Ahmedabad Passport office too and they asked me to do the same. So I emailed to my CO and he send me the updated letter, Once I got this letter I went to the local DGP office got Clearance from there and then took that to RPO, once the application was submitted I received Police Clearance in 3 Days.

Hope this helps,

Varsur.


----------



## sanands2007

tanhum said:


> Good morning everyone..
> 
> wanna share a good news with you
> 
> We have been granted the visa today :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all for all the lovely advices and support


Congrats Tanhum :clap2:

Regards
San


----------



## clerk85

Congrats tanhum


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Tanhum* Congrats for Visa

*OllySyd* Congrats for CO

Thanks * Varsur* for reply and continuing forum ever after Visa grant 

Best luck to waiting guys.



varsur said:


> Rakesh
> 
> I got it done at Ahmedabad Passport office too and they asked me to do the same. So I emailed to my CO and he send me the updated letter, Once I got this letter I went to the local DGP office got Clearance from there and then took that to RPO, once the application was submitted I received Police Clearance in 3 Days.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Varsur.


----------



## varunsal

Hi incredible 'forummates' ,

I wanted to share this good news, opened my mailbox in the morning to see those three magical words ' Visa Grant Notice'........ I have been granted visa today 

I have shared my detailed experience here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rds-visa-grant-notice-icing-top-approved.html

Thanks guys for making this journey so fruitful till day, hope for continued support and will keep on sharing and answering queries of new expats.

All the best to aspirants waiting for CO, grant, making the move......Cheers :clap2: Yep, it took me 3 months and 10 days from the time i filed ACS 

Regards,
Varun


----------



## tanhum

varunsal said:


> Hi incredible 'forummates' ,
> 
> I wanted to share this good news, opened my mailbox in the morning to see those three magical words ' Visa Grant Notice'........ I have been granted visa today
> 
> I have shared my detailed experience here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rds-visa-grant-notice-icing-top-approved.html
> 
> Thanks guys for making this journey so fruitful till day, hope for continued support and will keep on sharing and answering queries of new expats.
> 
> All the best to aspirants waiting for CO, grant, making the move......Cheers :clap2: Yep, it took me 3 months and 10 days from the time i filed ACS
> 
> Regards,
> Varun



Congrats Varunsal!!


----------



## varunsal

tanhum said:


> Congrats Varunsal!!


Thanks & Congrats to you too Tanhum....!!!!!

We got it on same day


----------



## tanhum

Thank you mehran2010,obelixous,San,clerk85,RakeshPatel


----------



## tanhum

varunsal said:


> Thanks & Congrats to you too Tanhum....!!!!!
> 
> We got it on same day



yeah I am sooo happy today.. btw its my birthday today and such a lovely gift from DIAC


----------



## varunsal

tanhum said:


> yeah I am sooo happy today.. btw its my birthday today and such a lovely gift from DIAC


Wow Wow, Awesome!!!! 

Happy birthday to you....happy birtday to you, Happy Bday dear Tanhum, happy birthday to you arty:

Enjoy :clap2: Big PARTY tonight!!!!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Varunsal,

Great news are coming today..

Congrats mate, Best luck for future.

With which username you are in timeline sheet, I can't find you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

if not added , Please add your details here.

http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

Thanks






varunsal said:


> Hi incredible 'forummates' ,
> 
> I wanted to share this good news, opened my mailbox in the morning to see those three magical words ' Visa Grant Notice'........ I have been granted visa today
> 
> I have shared my detailed experience here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rds-visa-grant-notice-icing-top-approved.html
> 
> Thanks guys for making this journey so fruitful till day, hope for continued support and will keep on sharing and answering queries of new expats.
> 
> All the best to aspirants waiting for CO, grant, making the move......Cheers :clap2: Yep, it took me 3 months and 10 days from the time i filed ACS
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


----------



## RakeshPatel

Happy birthday tanhum ! Great new year is waiting for you. enjoy.:clap2:



tanhum said:


> yeah I am sooo happy today.. btw its my birthday today and such a lovely gift from DIAC


----------



## varunsal

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Varunsal,
> 
> Great news are coming today..
> 
> Congrats mate, Best luck for future.
> 
> With which username you are in timeline sheet, I can't find you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
> 
> if not added , Please add your details here.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form
> 
> Thanks


Thank you Rakesh!!!

I will do it, just not able to do it from here right now.

All the best


----------



## mehran2010

tanhum said:


> yeah I am sooo happy today.. btw its my birthday today and such a lovely gift from DIAC


Happy Birthday Tanhum! What a great BDay gift indeed!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Mehran,

Have you Got CO or not ?

Submitted medicals ?

You are the only may applicant without CO in sheet 







mehran2010 said:


> Happy Birthday Tanhum! What a great BDay gift indeed!


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Mehran,
> 
> Have you Got CO or not ?
> 
> Submitted medicals ?
> 
> You are only may applicant without CO in sheet


Hi Rakesh,

No!! There is no update for me yet!  I hope I will be allotted a CO soon. I have not applied for Medical and PCC, as some of the mates here suggested me to wait for these to be requested by the CO.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Guys ,

I am bit worried about Job verification call.

Can anyone share his recent experience ?

What they generally ask to HR ?
Roles & responsibility ?

Thanks
Rakesh


----------



## manuknair

wOW...That's some amazing speed ....Varunsal... Congratulations ..this is the fastest grant I ever saw here in this forum... hats off to you...:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Congrats Tanhum and a very happy bday to you.... It's should be indeed one of the best gifts you have got this time ...  :clap2:

Congrats to everyone else who have got Grants this year :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Congratulations to all who have got CO allocations.... All the best and hold on tight... you should be nearing the finish line..... 

Ollysyd and nana046, my case has also been assigned to Team 2 on Dec 8 and was given 28 days to submit medicals and PCC. Medicals were finalised on Dec 30 as on Status page and PCC was sent out to CO on Dec 22. However, no news from the CO yet. Wonder this team is slow or are they performing some additional checks. Still doing the waiting game... :ranger:


----------



## varunsal

manuknair said:


> wOW...That's some amazing speed ....Varunsal... Congratulations ..this is the fastest grant I ever saw here in this forum... hats off to you...:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Congrats Tanhum and a very happy bday to you.... It's should be indeed one of the best gifts you have got this time ...  :clap2:
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who have got Grants this year :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Congratulations to all who have got CO allocations.... All the best and hold on tight... you should be nearing the finish line.....
> 
> Ollysyd and nana046, my case has also been assigned to Team 2 on Dec 8 and was given 28 days to submit medicals and PCC. Medicals were finalised on Dec 30 as on Status page and PCC was sent out to CO on Dec 22. However, no news from the CO yet. Wonder this team is slow or are they performing some additional checks. Still doing the waiting game... :ranger:


Thanks mate!!! 

You are very near too, so good news must be coming out anytime now......

keep us updated!!!


----------



## coolsnake

tanhum said:


> Good morning everyone..
> 
> wanna share a good news with you
> 
> We have been granted the visa today :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all for all the lovely advices and support


Congrats Tanhum & happy B'Day!!


----------



## Jay99

tanhum said:


> Good morning everyone..
> 
> wanna share a good news with you
> 
> We have been granted the visa today :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> thank you all for all the lovely advices and support



:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Best birthday gift ever, Congratulations! lane:


----------



## Jay99

Congratulations Varun :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Good luck for your move lane:


----------



## Jay99

Quite hopeful to see some more CO allocations this week.......!
More grants --> More CO allocations. :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## OllySyd

RakeshPatel said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I am bit worried about Job verification call.
> 
> Can anyone share his recent experience ?
> 
> What they generally ask to HR ?
> Roles & responsibility ?
> 
> Thanks
> Rakesh


Hi, which team is u r CO from?


----------



## sgn051

Jay99 said:


> Quite hopeful to see some more CO allocations this week.......!
> More grants --> More CO allocations. :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


you are right jay but DIAC is not working now in that way as you know got many many Grant but in last 3-4 weeks only one CO allocated...

they don't open files as grant... don't know what other priority work they got...


----------



## varunsal

Jay99 said:


> Congratulations Varun :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Good luck for your move lane:


Thanks for your wishes Jay 
All the best, may your wish be 'granted', Cheers


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi guys, 

Just saw an update to my application, only medical result shown finalized. Will keep you guys informed. I applied on June 23rd. Civil Engineer. Cheers


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Mailed my CO on thursday...(6/1/12) as usual received an automatic reply that the CO will contact in 7 working days so yesterday was the 7th working day but still no reply.......tried calling them not even once it got connected.....don't know what to do?????


----------



## sgn051

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Mailed my CO on thursday...(6/1/12) as usual received an automatic reply that the CO will contact in 7 working days so yesterday was the 7th working day but still no reply.......tried calling them not even once it got connected.....don't know what to do?????


Drop PLE on DIAC site
then will sure reply you 

good luck and what is your application date and time line???


----------



## mehran2010

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just saw an update to my application, only medical result shown finalized. Will keep you guys informed. I applied on June 23rd. Civil Engineer. Cheers


Hi Kenneth,

Good luck on your visa process. I am also applying from Malaysia and am wondering how to do the Medical and PCC in Malaysia. Any advice or tips for me? By the way, we are based in Penang. 

Thanks.


----------



## varunsal

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just saw an update to my application, only medical result shown finalized. Will keep you guys informed. I applied on June 23rd. Civil Engineer. Cheers


All the best .....Sometimes the docs shows 'required/requested' but you get direct grant once all formalities are done........


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi Mehran2010,

I just did my medical check last week in KL, although the medical has e-health service but they can't track my TRN no so They've to send my medical report by courier. you can go to www. immi. gov.au and type e health at search section then you will find a list of medical centers which authorized by Aus gov. I'm sure they will be one in Penang.

Police clearance - I'm not sure in Penang but I did it in Putrajaya and if you go early about 8pm then you probably will get it in the afternoon. 

Cheers


----------



## mehran2010

KennethFoo said:


> Hi Mehran2010,
> 
> I just did my medical check last week in KL, although the medical has e-health service but they can't track my TRN no so They've to send my medical report by courier. you can go to www. immi. gov.au and type e health at search section then you will find a list of medical centers which authorized by Aus gov. I'm sure they will be one in Penang.
> 
> Police clearance - I'm not sure in Penang but I did it in Putrajaya and if you go early about 8pm then you probably will get it in the afternoon.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks a lot Kenneth for your reply. What are the expenses involved for PCC and Medical? Do we pay in cash or need to pay through a bank account?


----------



## clerk85

Seems to be another gloomy week for priority group 4 applicants in terms of co allocation


----------



## varunsal

clerk85 said:


> Seems to be another gloomy week for priority group 4 applicants in terms of co allocation


Guess they are finishing pending applications for grant; and soon there will be -
:rain: of COs

All the best


----------



## sanands2007

varunsal said:


> Guess they are finishing pending applications for grant; and soon there will be -
> :rain: of COs
> 
> All the best


Hope it happens soon varunsal  

Regards 
San


----------



## Maz25

tanhum said:


> yeah I am sooo happy today.. btw its my birthday today and such a lovely gift from DIAC


Happy belated birthday and congratulations on your visa grant.


----------



## Maz25

Well, I got my pre-grant in December last year and flew to KL yesterday to enable DIAC to issue my visa. 24 hours later, the grant letter came through. I need to make an appointment with the Consulate to get the visa evidenced, which I'm not going to do. Plan to turn up and plead the case of the ignorant tourist and if they send me away, oh well, I guess I'll just to book the appointment then 

I know a lot us worry about the status page of our visa applications. However, and this is where you should not worry, all my documents are still showing as required. My case officer never updated my status page. So, for everyone out there who is waiting for the visa, please do not worry if all your documents still show as required.

Also, if you have to use statutory declarations, do not worry! I submitted a stat dec for all 3 jobs that I have held. I only had a brief reference letter for my first job which I had to supplement with a stat dec. For job No. 2, the company had gone bust and I only had 2 bank statements to support my employment. Job No. 3, the company policy dictated that no reference letters are issued. No job verifications carried out (not sure if my 457 visa - granted in Oct 11 - helped though!)

I also had to laugh as DIAC imposed a condition on my visa, which was that I must not marry before my first entry. Oh well, there goes all my dreams of a holiday romance and quickie wedding


----------



## mehran2010

Hello mates,

I have recently noticed that when I login to DIAC website with my details, there is a link which which requests me to "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". Did any of you had to do similarly? By the way, inside the form asks some questions which are mostly related to a person who wants a short-term visa: 

For example: Intended duration of stay, intended residential address, etc. 

Can you guys help me out?


----------



## varunsal

Maz25 said:


> Well, I got my pre-grant in December last year and flew to KL yesterday to enable DIAC to issue my visa. 24 hours later, the grant letter came through. I need to make an appointment with the Consulate to get the visa evidenced, which I'm not going to do. Plan to turn up and plead the case of the ignorant tourist and if they send me away, oh well, I guess I'll just to book the appointment then
> 
> I know a lot us worry about the status page of our visa applications. However, and this is where you should not worry, all my documents are still showing as required. My case officer never updated my status page. So, for everyone out there who is waiting for the visa, please do not worry if all your documents still show as required.
> 
> Also, if you have to use statutory declarations, do not worry! I submitted a stat dec for all 3 jobs that I have held. I only had a brief reference letter for my first job which I had to supplement with a stat dec. For job No. 2, the company had gone bust and I only had 2 bank statements to support my employment. Job No. 3, the company policy dictated that no reference letters are issued. No job verifications carried out (not sure if my 457 visa - granted in Oct 11 - helped though!)
> 
> I also had to laugh as DIAC imposed a condition on my visa, which was that I must not marry before my first entry. Oh well, there goes all my dreams of a holiday romance and quickie wedding


All the best for your adventurous endeavors..........


----------



## Maz25

varunsal said:


> All the best for your adventurous endeavors..........


Thank you


----------



## sanands2007

Maz25 said:


> Well, I got my pre-grant in December last year and flew to KL yesterday to enable DIAC to issue my visa. 24 hours later, the grant letter came through. I need to make an appointment with the Consulate to get the visa evidenced, which I'm not going to do. Plan to turn up and plead the case of the ignorant tourist and if they send me away, oh well, I guess I'll just to book the appointment then
> 
> I know a lot us worry about the status page of our visa applications. However, and this is where you should not worry, all my documents are still showing as required. My case officer never updated my status page. So, for everyone out there who is waiting for the visa, please do not worry if all your documents still show as required.
> 
> Also, if you have to use statutory declarations, do not worry! I submitted a stat dec for all 3 jobs that I have held. I only had a brief reference letter for my first job which I had to supplement with a stat dec. For job No. 2, the company had gone bust and I only had 2 bank statements to support my employment. Job No. 3, the company policy dictated that no reference letters are issued. No job verifications carried out (not sure if my 457 visa - granted in Oct 11 - helped though!)
> 
> I also had to laugh as DIAC imposed a condition on my visa, which was that I must not marry before my first entry. Oh well, there goes all my dreams of a holiday romance and quickie wedding


Hey Maz , 

It was wonderful having you in this forum, also ur visa journey seems to be wonderful  best was that u must not marry before ur first entry hahaha  , please be in touch and guide the new expats . If you are heading to Melbourne please do contact, would love to meet you . 

All the best  

Regards 
San


----------



## Maz25

sanands2007 said:


> Hey Maz ,
> 
> It was wonderful having you in this forum, also ur visa journey seems to be wonderful  best was that u must not marry before ur first entry hahaha  , please be in touch and guide the new expats . If you are heading to Melbourne please do contact, would love to meet you .
> 
> All the best
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi San

I'll be heading to Perth. I moved there 3 months ago on a 457 visa, so for the foreseeable future I will be based there but Melbourne is not ruled out for a holiday. 
I had planned to move to Melbourne but once I got the job offer in Perth, it pretty much ruled out Melbourne.

Yes, I also did think that the visa condition was rather funny. I wonder if they would really make good on their threat and cancel my visa if I did marry. Oh well, I'm heading back to Perth on Saturday morning, so I effectively have only 3 more days to find a husband! 

Happy ending to my migration journey 

P.S Don't worry, I'll still be on the forum.


----------



## MaddyOZ

Maz25 said:


> Well, I got my pre-grant in December last year and flew to KL yesterday to enable DIAC to issue my visa. 24 hours later, the grant letter came through. I need to make an appointment with the Consulate to get the visa evidenced, which I'm not going to do. Plan to turn up and plead the case of the ignorant tourist and if they send me away, oh well, I guess I'll just to book the appointment then
> 
> I know a lot us worry about the status page of our visa applications. However, and this is where you should not worry, all my documents are still showing as required. My case officer never updated my status page. So, for everyone out there who is waiting for the visa, please do not worry if all your documents still show as required.
> 
> Also, if you have to use statutory declarations, do not worry! I submitted a stat dec for all 3 jobs that I have held. I only had a brief reference letter for my first job which I had to supplement with a stat dec. For job No. 2, the company had gone bust and I only had 2 bank statements to support my employment. Job No. 3, the company policy dictated that no reference letters are issued. No job verifications carried out (not sure if my 457 visa - granted in Oct 11 - helped though!)
> 
> I also had to laugh as DIAC imposed a condition on my visa, which was that I must not marry before my first entry. Oh well, there goes all my dreams of a holiday romance and quickie wedding


Hello Maz...

Just happen to read this post... Congrats on the grant...  By the time you read this message you must have reentered perth from KL...for your visa validation...i believe 

Catch you soon in Perth... Cheers!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Maz25

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello Maz...
> 
> Just happen to read this post... Congrats on the grant...  By the time you read this message you must have reentered perth from KL...for your visa validation...i believe
> 
> Catch you soon in Perth... Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks Maddy. I'll be in KL until Saturday. 

Made sure I chose a hotel with complimentary wifi, so that I was not deprived of my daily internet fix


----------



## MaddyOZ

Maz25 said:


> Thanks Maddy. I'll be in KL until Saturday.
> 
> Made sure I chose a hotel with complimentary wifi, so that I was not deprived of my daily internet fix


Ohh okay...Thats cool...!! I am sure you must be loving KL... I like the place very much...Best in all... Cheap hotels, Good hospitality, Lovely ppl, Great place to explore Asian cuisines...!!Except the rainy humid climate... I am sure you wudn't have anything to complain about .. Make sure you go to New little India and have Dosa (Authentic South Indian Cuisine) in Hotel Saravana Bavan...All taxi fellows will know this place... 

Cheers !

Cheers

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## varunsal

Maz25 said:


> Thank you


Would love to meet you in Perth once I am there.........All the best


----------



## mehran2010

Hello mates,

I have recently noticed that when I login to DIAC website with my details, there is a link which which requests me to "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". Did any of you had to do similarly? By the way, inside the form asks some questions which are mostly related to a person who wants a short-term visa: 

For example: Intended duration of stay, intended residential address, etc. 

Can you guys help me out?


----------



## sgn051

mehran2010 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I have recently noticed that when I login to DIAC website with my details, there is a link which which requests me to "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". Did any of you had to do similarly? By the way, inside the form asks some questions which are mostly related to a person who wants a short-term visa:
> 
> For example: Intended duration of stay, intended residential address, etc.
> 
> Can you guys help me out?


that is form 80 you need to fill that form if you not submitted before...

give Ans what you can and leave blank if that is not applicable to you.

Good Luck... I believe you get CO if there is some change in those document request...?


----------



## Merang

sgn051 said:


> that is form 80 you need to fill that form if you not submitted before...
> 
> give Ans what you can and leave blank if that is not applicable to you.
> 
> Good Luck... I believe you get CO if there is some change in those document request...?


Hi dear 
I haven't filled this form but my co asked me to send him form 80 which I mailed him
Do I need to fill this assessment as well?


----------



## anj1976

Awesome news Maz.. congratulations..


----------



## sgn051

Merang said:


> Hi dear
> I haven't filled this form but my co asked me to send him form 80 which I mailed him
> Do I need to fill this assessment as well?


Assessment ??? what Assessment ... sorry I did not get it?


----------



## deeptss

Congrats to all those who got grants and co allocations  

Hmmmm when is my turn :juggle:


----------



## sgn051

deeptss said:


> Congrats to all those who got grants and co allocations
> 
> Hmmmm when is my turn :juggle:


Diac is very very slow to open file so I m sorry have to wait..


----------



## Maz25

MaddyOZ said:


> Ohh okay...Thats cool...!! I am sure you must be loving KL... I like the place very much...Best in all... Cheap hotels, Good hospitality, Lovely ppl, Great place to explore Asian cuisines...!!Except the rainy humid climate... I am sure you wudn't have anything to complain about .. Make sure you go to New little India and have Dosa (Authentic South Indian Cuisine) in Hotel Saravana Bavan...All taxi fellows will know this place...
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Ha ha, actually Maddy, I must be the only person who is not impressed with KL. All my friends told me that I would love the place but unfortunately, I don't! I find KL far too congested, dirty and humid for my liking. 

I'm actually looking forward to going home on Saturday. The men who act like they've never seen a woman before and insist on staring and then chatting me up are also starting to get on my nerves!


----------



## Maz25

varunsal said:


> Would love to meet you in Perth once I am there.........All the best


Thanks, there is a steady stream of people from the forum moving to Perth. I think it would be fitting to organise a meet up later in the year.


----------



## anj1976

Maz in my last comment i wrote all this down but deleted it thinking someone might take offense and i better delete it .. These were the exact words my husband told me about the city.. congested, dirty, humid and then men will be men .. they used to pile on him as well for taking him to entertainment clubs but he went there 4 times for work and couldn't wait to leave but he did appreciate the Indian food there


----------



## varunsal

Maz25 said:


> Thanks, there is a steady stream of people from the forum moving to Perth. I think it would be fitting to organise a meet up later in the year.


I am in......


----------



## aimz

7 months and still no Case officer for me. I wonder when??? 

All the best to us June applicants!!! =)


----------



## Khyloz

*Ple*

Hi Guys,

I tried raising a PLE last sunday asking for C.O but this is what they replied to me :

Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Nominated Occupation on the Skilled Occupation List.

The Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Chris Bowen, has set new priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. These arrangements will give effect to the Minister's announcement on 10 May 2011 that regional visas will be given the highest processing priority. 


Priority processing refers to the order in which the department considers skilled migration applications. The Minister is able to consider and finalise visa applications in an order of priority that the Minister considers appropriate. The changes to priority processing do not change visa eligibility criteria.

The new priority processing arrangements apply to the following visas: 

* Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) 

* Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS) 

* certain General Skilled Migration (GSM).


From 1 July 2011, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are: 

1. applications from people who are employer sponsored under the RSMS program or who have applied for a Skilled - Regional (subclass 887) visa

2. applications from people who are applying under the ENS program

3. applications from people:

* who are nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency's state migration plan

* who were nominated by a state or territory government agency prior to the implementation of state migration plans for an occupation not on their agency's baseline list of occupations (known as an 'off-list' nomination)

4. applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule 1 in effect from 1 July 2011 

5. all other applications. 


The SOL identifies occupations that reflect the Australian Government's commitment to a skilled migration program that delivers skills in need in Australia. The complete list of occupations on the SOL is available on the department's website.

See: Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)

As your nominated occupation is on the SOL - Schedule 1 your application is included in priority group 4. 

Information on how current processing priorities will affect your application is available on the department's website.
See: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas

Information on current allocation dates and processing times is available on the department's website.
See: Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration



Yours sincerely,
________>(NAME OF A PERSON) 

General Skilled Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## sanands2007

Khyloz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I tried raising a PLE last sunday asking for C.O but this is what they replied to me :
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Nominated Occupation on the Skilled Occupation List.
> 
> The Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Chris Bowen, has set new priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. These arrangements will give effect to the Minister's announcement on 10 May 2011 that regional visas will be given the highest processing priority.
> 
> Priority processing refers to the order in which the department considers skilled migration applications. The Minister is able to consider and finalise visa applications in an order of priority that the Minister considers appropriate. The changes to priority processing do not change visa eligibility criteria.
> 
> The new priority processing arrangements apply to the following visas:
> 
> * Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
> 
> * Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS)
> 
> * certain General Skilled Migration (GSM).
> 
> From 1 July 2011, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:
> 
> 1. applications from people who are employer sponsored under the RSMS program or who have applied for a Skilled - Regional (subclass 887) visa
> 
> 2. applications from people who are applying under the ENS program
> 
> 3. applications from people:
> 
> * who are nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency's state migration plan
> 
> * who were nominated by a state or territory government agency prior to the implementation of state migration plans for an occupation not on their agency's baseline list of occupations (known as an 'off-list' nomination)
> 
> 4. applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule 1 in effect from 1 July 2011
> 
> 5. all other applications.
> 
> The SOL identifies occupations that reflect the Australian Government's commitment to a skilled migration program that delivers skills in need in Australia. The complete list of occupations on the SOL is available on the department's website.
> 
> See: Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)
> 
> As your nominated occupation is on the SOL - Schedule 1 your application is included in priority group 4.
> 
> Information on how current processing priorities will affect your application is available on the department's website.
> See: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> Information on current allocation dates and processing times is available on the department's website.
> See: Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> ________>(NAME OF A PERSON)
> 
> General Skilled Migration
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Hi Khyloz , 

I received same response  

Seems to be its very slow now . 

Hope they speed up again . 

Regards 
San


----------



## Khyloz

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Khyloz ,
> 
> I received same response
> 
> Seems to be its very slow now .
> 
> Hope they speed up again .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi San,

Hope they will :-(...


----------



## deeptss

Khyloz said:


> Hi San,
> 
> Hope they will :-(...


They definitely will


----------



## NickMcKay

*OZ Here i come*

OZ here I come!!!!!!!!!!

Didnt even realise my visa has been granted on MONDAY~~
I just overlook that "GOLDEN" email!

one quick question guys, do i need to get a visa label before entering Australia?
or can i just travel to Australia and have my passport stamped?
Pls advise...


----------



## Merang

sgn051 said:


> Assessment ??? what Assessment ... sorry I did not get it?


I mean the online character assessment form which is shown on status page


----------



## Maz25

NickMcKay said:


> OZ here I come!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt even realise my visa has been granted on MONDAY~~
> I just overlook that "GOLDEN" email!
> 
> one quick question guys, do i need to get a visa label before entering Australia?
> or can i just travel to Australia and have my passport stamped?
> Pls advise...


Congratulations. 

It is better to get a visa label as you will be asked to show it on numerous occasions when in Oz such as renting a property, getting a job, opening a bank account.

Also, in some countries, you may experience difficulties boarding your flight to Oz if you do not have a visa label in your passport.

It's a very quick process for the most part, so you should go ahead and get the visa evidenced in your passport. I got mine done in KL this morning and it took about 10 minutes. Once you have the label, I promise you, you will end up looking at it countless times just to remind yourself that you indeed have your visa - I've done it myself so many times since this morning


----------



## obelixous

NickMcKay said:


> OZ here I come!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt even realise my visa has been granted on MONDAY~~
> I just overlook that "GOLDEN" email!
> 
> one quick question guys, do i need to get a visa label before entering Australia?
> or can i just travel to Australia and have my passport stamped?
> Pls advise...


Congrats for the visa NickMckay, and all the best for the move.


----------



## jonay

i yearn to read more of such grant news.....congrats NickMcKay...

i hope CO allocation take up from next week with the announcement of new allocation dates..this week has been too dull to expect much from..

all the best to you fellow expectees..lol


----------



## sanands2007

NickMcKay said:


> OZ here I come!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt even realise my visa has been granted on MONDAY~~
> I just overlook that "GOLDEN" email!
> 
> one quick question guys, do i need to get a visa label before entering Australia?
> or can i just travel to Australia and have my passport stamped?
> Pls advise...


Hi nickMcKay, 

As Maz suggested better get Visa label before you enter , it ll help you alot , 

Can you share your timelines . 

Regards 
San


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> They definitely will


Guys , it's really frustrating now  seeing the speed DIAC progressing I had lot of hopes in month of jan , but  

Hope all gets well coming weeks 

Regards 
San


----------



## varunsal

Khyloz said:


> Hi San,
> 
> Hope they will :-(...


Khyloz,

They will, by now they must be over the lazy holiday mood  some will be back from long vacations next week 

So as I said there will be :rain: of COs in cming weeks........

All the best, its gotta be soon


----------



## varunsal

NickMcKay said:


> OZ here I come!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt even realise my visa has been granted on MONDAY~~
> I just overlook that "GOLDEN" email!
> 
> one quick question guys, do i need to get a visa label before entering Australia?
> or can i just travel to Australia and have my passport stamped?
> Pls advise...


How can you overlook it  I used to check my 'spam' mail as well 

But important things is its a great news, CONGRATS :focus:

All the best ahead lane:


----------



## khurram159

Merang said:


> I mean the online character assessment form which is shown on status page


I filled this online form after my application (as it was listed in the required documents), however CO still asked me to fill form-80 for each applicant over 16 years.

These two are absolutely same and I think once you fill form-80, the online one won't be required. Though it won't take long to fill it up either, as you already have all the info after form-80.


----------



## mehran2010

khurram159 said:


> I filled this online form after my application (as it was listed in the required documents), however CO still asked me to fill form-80 for each applicant over 16 years.
> 
> These two are absolutely same and I think once you fill form-80, the online one won't be required. Though it won't take long to fill it up either, as you already have all the info after form-80.


Hello Khurram and others,

I also filled up this assessment form online through DIAC system, as it was required from me. Does it mean that I have been assigned a CO? How can I ensure that I have been allotted to a CO? My visa was lodged on 27 May 2011.

Thanks.


----------



## clerk85

mehran2010 said:


> Hello Khurram and others,
> 
> I also filled up this assessment form online through DIAC system, as it was required from me. Does it mean that I have been assigned a CO? How can I ensure that I have been allotted to a CO? My visa was lodged on 27 May 2011.
> 
> Thanks.


Unfortunately it doesn't mean that you have been assigned by CO.
I'm october 2011 applicant and I've found this link online from beginning.


----------



## mehran2010

clerk85 said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't mean that you have been assigned by CO.
> I'm october 2011 applicant and I've found this link online from beginning.


Oh, O.K., for a moment I thought I could be happy that I have a CO!


----------



## OllySyd

varunsal said:


> Khyloz,
> 
> They will, by now they must be over the lazy holiday mood  some will be back from long vacations next week
> 
> So as I said there will be :rain: of COs in cming weeks........
> 
> All the best, its gotta be soon


Guys I think DIAC is going slow.... and they seem to be short on COs....even after a co has been assigned, I am not able to elicit a quick response for my queries.....

I find it faster to pick the brains of people here in this forum....rather than my CO....So here goes my query..

If my medical facility is not part of eHealth, which address should they be sending the results?

My doctors office says sydney, whereas my co is from adelaide. Iam a 175 online applicant. Any thoughts?


----------



## Maz25

OllySyd said:


> Guys I think DIAC is going slow.... and they seem to be short on COs....even after a co has been assigned, I am not able to elicit a quick response for my queries.....
> 
> I find it faster to pick the brains of people here in this forum....rather than my CO....So here goes my query..
> 
> If my medical facility is not part of eHealth, which address should they be sending the results?
> 
> My doctors office says sydney, whereas my co is from adelaide. Iam a 175 online applicant. Any thoughts?


For *offshore* applicants, medical results are sent to *Sydney*. These are processed and then forwarded on to Adelaide by Medibank.

For *onshore* applicants, medical results processed by Medibank and then sent directly to *Adelaide*.


----------



## RakeshPatel

*User called Johno71 Got CO ( 23rd June 2011 Applicant)*

Vitasses Carpenter 11-4-11, 176 FS lodged 23-6-11, CO 16-1-12……


----------



## rdatone

I have now done police checks and medicals me my wife and son are now finalized but my daughter requires further tests for her petit mal asking it she is able to do day to day tasks etc and will be employable when an adult she is a normal 10 year old girl no need for special schooling does anybody have any advice


----------



## Guest

Dear Maz,

Sorry for my belated response. Many, many, many congrats to you for your grant. I have got some good news as well. The Pakistani applicants are being processed fairly quickly, with those who got COs in April 2011 getting calls for medicals and visas. I am July 27 so hopefully in 2 or 3 months I will be able to share some good news as well. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## manuknair

I guess DIAC is really going at snail' pace for CO allocation as well as for Grants this new year... :twitch: ... Or is it only me waiting for the Grant... I am going crazy.... :tongue1:


----------



## OllySyd

Maz25 said:


> For offshore applicants, medical results are sent to Sydney. These are processed and then forwarded on to Adelaide by Medibank.
> 
> For onshore applicants, medical results processed by Medibank and then sent directly to Adelaide.


Thanks Maz
That is one less worry


----------



## stormgal

June was a very busy month, so maybe that's why they're taking long with the Junes. Remember when it was last June and everyone was so busy uploading their applications to avoid the July 1 changes? I imagine the July's (and everything after) will be a lot faster.


----------



## jonay

i'll suggest all forumers create a signature with their timelines.....that will make for quick referencing and swift modification as and when one's circumstances change especially when not all members have editing access to our timeline register.....

what do u think?:ranger:


----------



## JBY

Hi Guys, i am noticing a lot of people here concerned about DIAC's speed since 2012, i too am worried, being an Oct2011 applicant. 

I think a good measure is to wait till 2nd week of February, if by then July 2011 applicants are NOT processed, we might be in another DIAC slowdown, which is v scary especially if your Occupation is in the flagged list gets erased in July 2012 (i am one of those at risk) ICT Business Analyst.

I pray all goes well for us !


----------



## twister292

Maz25 said:


> For *offshore* applicants, medical results are sent to *Sydney*. These are processed and then forwarded on to Adelaide by Medibank.
> 
> For *onshore* applicants, medical results processed by Medibank and then sent directly to *Adelaide*.



Actually, onshore medicals are uploaded into a database by Medibank that DIAC can access as they need.

Regardless of which onshore processing centre the application is at (ASPC, Brisbane, AOSPC etc), all medicals are evaluated by HOC in Sydney and the feedback is attached to the file, which the CO can then use as he/she requires.


----------



## OllySyd

JBY said:


> Hi Guys, i am noticing a lot of people here concerned about DIAC's speed since 2012, i too am worried, being an Oct2011 applicant.
> 
> I think a good measure is to wait till 2nd week of February, if by then July 2011 applicants are NOT processed, we might be in another DIAC slowdown, which is v scary especially if your Occupation is in the flagged list gets erased in July 2012 (i am one of those at risk) ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I pray all goes well for us !


oops....thats news.....evn I am in de same occupation category ICT Business anayst

What do u mean by this flagged list and where is it....I just convinced a colleague of mine to apply for an oz immigration.....


----------



## mandhani

JBY said:


> Hi Guys, i am noticing a lot of people here concerned about DIAC's speed since 2012, i too am worried, being an Oct2011 applicant.
> 
> I think a good measure is to wait till 2nd week of February, if by then July 2011 applicants are NOT processed, we might be in another DIAC slowdown, which is v scary especially if your Occupation is in the flagged list gets erased in July 2012 (i am one of those at risk) ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I pray all goes well for us !


Given the number of applications in June,I would say that even whole Feb is taken by June applicants then still we will get CO earliest by March and latest by April as number of applications in May-June are equal to number of applications lodged from 1st July till 18th November.

The above statement is as per the data published on DIAC site few weeks back.Hopefully we should expect CO by April 2012.


----------



## vickey1

mandhani said:


> Given the number of applications in June,I would say that even whole Feb is taken by June applicants then still we will get CO earliest by March and latest by April as number of applications in May-June are equal to number of applications lodged from 1st July till 18th November.
> 
> The above statement is as per the data published on DIAC site few weeks back.Hopefully we should expect CO by April 2012.


I am a november applicant. I lodged my application on 25th Nov 2011. Even I am expecting CO some where between May and June.

We need to wait for some more time to share good news.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## vickey1

Dear Members,

I found the below information on DIAC Website.

*As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation. Since 1 July 2011, approximately 1481 applications lodged in Australia and 2702 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases have been received, with some of the applications from in Australia having been allocated to case officers.
*

Reference: Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## obelixous

vickey1 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I found the below information on DIAC Website.
> 
> *As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation. Since 1 July 2011, approximately 1481 applications lodged in Australia and 2702 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases have been received, with some of the applications from in Australia having been allocated to case officers.
> *
> 
> Reference: Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


If info regarding the average number of Priority 1 and 3 applicants filed per month or week was also available we could estimate the time before our apps are allocated a CO.

Nevertheless fingers crossed and hoping for the best for all of us.


----------



## Maz25

leptokurtic said:


> Dear Maz,
> 
> Sorry for my belated response. Many, many, many congrats to you for your grant. I have got some good news as well. The Pakistani applicants are being processed fairly quickly, with those who got COs in April 2011 getting calls for medicals and visas. I am July 27 so hopefully in 2 or 3 months I will be able to share some good news as well. Wish me luck!!!


Thank you 

I was wondering where you had disappeared to. I really hope that you get your visa very very soon and good luck. It's a long wait but once you have your visa, it will be so worth it


----------



## shrikant

Dear all, 
I am very happy to inform you that We got our Visa Grant Today!!... Yes, finally it is there!! I could not believe my eyes when I received that much awaited and wanted Visa Granted Email from my Agent... I have no words to express my happiness and joy to see our dreams come true.

I would like to thank God, you guys for consistent support, cooperation and help in this journey.

I really do not know what to say or write here.. May be it will take some time to be normal again!! 

Our Initial Entry date is 23 Oct 2012.

I would like to wish good luck to all the visa aspirants ...

Rakesh Bhai,


Please update the spread sheet.

Cheers,
Shrikant


----------



## vickey1

shrikant said:


> Dear all,
> I am very happy to inform you that We got our Visa Grant Today!!... Yes, finally it is there!! I could not believe my eyes when I received that much awaited and wanted Visa Granted Email from my Agent... I have no words to express my happiness and joy to see our dreams come true.
> 
> I would like to thank God, you guys for consistent support, cooperation and help in this journey.
> 
> I really do not know what to say or write here.. May be it will take some time to be normal again!!
> 
> Our Initial Entry date is 23 Oct 2012.
> 
> I would like to wish good luck to all the visa aspirants ...
> 
> Rakesh Bhai,
> 
> 
> Please update the spread sheet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


Hello Shirkant,

My hearty congratulations to you on your visa grant.

Can you please share your time line?

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## mehran2010

shrikant said:


> Dear all,
> I am very happy to inform you that We got our Visa Grant Today!!... Yes, finally it is there!! I could not believe my eyes when I received that much awaited and wanted Visa Granted Email from my Agent... I have no words to express my happiness and joy to see our dreams come true.


Congratulations Shrikant! :clap2:


----------



## clerk85

Congrats srikant


----------



## sanands2007

shrikant said:


> Dear all,
> I am very happy to inform you that We got our Visa Grant Today!!... Yes, finally it is there!! I could not believe my eyes when I received that much awaited and wanted Visa Granted Email from my Agent... I have no words to express my happiness and joy to see our dreams come true.
> 
> I would like to thank God, you guys for consistent support, cooperation and help in this journey.
> 
> I really do not know what to say or write here.. May be it will take some time to be normal again!!
> 
> Our Initial Entry date is 23 Oct 2012.
> 
> I would like to wish good luck to all the visa aspirants ...
> 
> Rakesh Bhai,
> 
> Please update the spread sheet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


Congrats mate 

Regards 
San


----------



## shrikant

MY TIMELINE

*Name: Shrikant Tawani
Date of Visa application: 21/06/2011
Nationality: Indian
High/Low Risk: High Risk
Trade/profession: Electronics Engineers (Assessment done by Engineers Australia)
Visa type: GSM 175 Independent
Onshore/offshore: 
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
Post-14th July Category:
Medicals submitted: 21/11/2011
Police check submitted: 19/12/2011
Date CO assigned: 06/01/2012
Date of employment verification (If applicable): 
Date visa granted:19/01/2012*



vickey1 said:


> Hello Shirkant,
> 
> My hearty congratulations to you on your visa grant.
> 
> Can you please share your time line?
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


----------



## obelixous

Congratulations Shrikant and All the best for the move!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Lucky one...Congrats Shrikant.

Best luck for future.

Where is my CO :deadhorse: 




shrikant said:


> Dear all,
> I am very happy to inform you that We got our Visa Grant Today!!... Yes, finally it is there!! I could not believe my eyes when I received that much awaited and wanted Visa Granted Email from my Agent... I have no words to express my happiness and joy to see our dreams come true.
> 
> I would like to thank God, you guys for consistent support, cooperation and help in this journey.
> 
> I really do not know what to say or write here.. May be it will take some time to be normal again!!
> 
> Our Initial Entry date is 23 Oct 2012.
> 
> I would like to wish good luck to all the visa aspirants ...
> 
> Rakesh Bhai,
> 
> 
> Please update the spread sheet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


----------



## Maz25

twister292 said:


> Actually, onshore medicals are uploaded into a database by Medibank that DIAC can access as they need.
> 
> Regardless of which onshore processing centre the application is at (ASPC, Brisbane, AOSPC etc), all medicals are evaluated by HOC in Sydney and the feedback is attached to the file, which the CO can then use as he/she requires.


If you do your medical in Australia, you actually need to know which processing centre it has to be sent to. If you don't, Medibank will ask you to find this out and get back to them. I witnessed a lady getting all stressed out about this as she had no clue which centre she had lodged her application at and Medibank were not budging and told her to find out as otherwise they are unable to do anything with her results once they have been processed.

You have to write the address of the processing centre on a label and hand that back to the receptionist and she sticks that on your file/ envelope containing your results. Yes, results are transmitted electronically.


----------



## Maz25

shrikant said:


> Dear all,
> I am very happy to inform you that We got our Visa Grant Today!!... Yes, finally it is there!! I could not believe my eyes when I received that much awaited and wanted Visa Granted Email from my Agent... I have no words to express my happiness and joy to see our dreams come true.
> 
> I would like to thank God, you guys for consistent support, cooperation and help in this journey.
> 
> I really do not know what to say or write here.. May be it will take some time to be normal again!!
> 
> Our Initial Entry date is 23 Oct 2012.
> 
> I would like to wish good luck to all the visa aspirants ...
> 
> Rakesh Bhai,
> 
> 
> Please update the spread sheet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


Congratulations and very best of luck with your move. When and where are you planning to move to?


----------



## shrikant

I have not decided yet where I will move to.. Will try to find a job first.. Let s see.. I will keep you guys posted!



Maz25 said:


> Congratulations and very best of luck with your move. When and where are you planning to move to?


----------



## jonay

shrikant said:


> MY TIMELINE
> 
> *Name: Shrikant Tawani
> Date of Visa application: 21/06/2011
> Nationality: Indian
> High/Low Risk: High Risk
> Trade/profession: Electronics Engineers (Assessment done by Engineers Australia)
> Visa type: GSM 175 Independent
> Onshore/offshore:
> Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
> Post-14th July Category:
> Medicals submitted: 21/11/2011
> Police check submitted: 19/12/2011
> Date CO assigned: 06/01/2012
> Date of employment verification (If applicable):
> Date visa granted:19/01/2012*



i've just finished checking my mail (inbox and junk box) but no CO....All of a sudden i see your post and that has lightened my mood and given me some fresh hope..

congrats shrikant i wish you the best in the pursuit of ur Oz dream...:clap2:


----------



## RakeshPatel

Good Morning Guys,

I have a question for guys whose Medical is finalized.

When you click on link "Message" next to line "Health requirements finalized"
I see status which is in attached jpg.

I like to know if any body has different message.

like -> only "Health requirements finalized" 
without "Application being processed further".

My Main page status is not changed.
This is message is since , my Med is finalized.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## Maz25

RakeshPatel said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> I have a question for guys whose Medical is finalized.
> 
> When you click on link "Message" next to line "Health requirements finalized"
> I see status which is in attached jpg.
> 
> I like to know if any body has different message.
> 
> like -> only "Health requirements finalized"
> without "Application being processed further".
> 
> My Main page status is not changed.
> This is message is since , my Med is finalized.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Yes, if you have frontloaded your medicals prior to CO allocation, then only the status of your medicals will be updated, whilst the rest of your application will still show 'processing commenced' only.

The main status page of your application only changes after you have been allocated a CO.


----------



## shrikant

Dont worry Rakesh, My wife;s health requirements were having the same status.
By the way...My all docs still shows Required.. So, it really does not matter. If there is any query then CO will definitely come back to you! 
Sometimes these online status give us a lot of unwanted tension because they are not updated correctly.

Cheers,
Shrikant



RakeshPatel said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> I have a question for guys whose Medical is finalized.
> 
> When you click on link "Message" next to line "Health requirements finalized"
> I see status which is in attached jpg.
> 
> I like to know if any body has different message.
> 
> like -> only "Health requirements finalized"
> without "Application being processed further".
> 
> My Main page status is not changed.
> This is message is since , my Med is finalized.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


----------



## Maz25

shrikant said:


> Dont worry Rakesh, My wife;s health requirements were having the same status.
> By the way...My all docs still shows Required.. So, it really does not matter. If there is any query then CO will definitely come back to you!
> Sometimes these online status give us a lot of unwanted tension because they are not updated correctly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shrikant


Same here, the status of my documents were never updated, even after visa grant. Most COs will typically update the status of each document but some choose not to. I guess the important thing is that we get the visa in the end.


----------



## mehran2010

Hello mates,

One of my friends from Iran who managed to get a 175 visa told me that external checks are conducted prior to CO allocation and that is why it takes a very long time for applicants from Iran to be allotted to a CO. Is this correct? I mean, are security checks conducted prior to CO allocation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Thanks Maz25 & Shrikant.

it seems shrikant file processed faster compare to others as he frontloaded 
Med and PCC very early.

Shrikant , do you know Job verifiction done in your case or not ?


----------



## Guest

mehran2010 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> One of my friends from Iran who managed to get a 175 visa told me that external checks are conducted prior to CO allocation and that is why it takes a very long time for applicants from Iran to be allotted to a CO. Is this correct? I mean, are security checks conducted prior to CO allocation? Thanks in advance.


What we have noticed with Pakistani applicants is that security checks commence only after CO allocation. If you have uploaded everything (Form 80 etc.) upfront and your CO is lazy about updating your online status or you have a paper based application, you will only be contacted once the checks are done or you make a contact to get a status update. Many Pakistani applicants knowingly (or unknowingly) refrain from uploading the non-essential docs such as Form 80 so the CO is forced to make contact and hence they know about the allocation  Talking with the telephone operators at DIAC, the feeling we get is that its the CO's decision to send a case for external checks. So, for example, a user on this site named matchless got the visa without any checks at all. But, since I dont work for DIAC, I may be completely wrong.


----------



## Ali_ajk

Hi every body,
i am new on forum need some help regarding ACS assesment application.


----------



## sanands2007

Ali_ajk said:


> Hi every body,
> i am new on forum need some help regarding ACS assesment application.


Hi Ali. 

Please share your query , we can try to help you . 

Regards, 
San


----------



## Ali_ajk

Thanks san,
i am an IS auditor in "one of the top bank of country" since last 5 years and want to know that in last 5 years i hav'nt do any project, but my JDs very much matching with ANSCO 262112."which some where near to IT auditor". I need help can i mentioned spacial assignments done during my job as project? or keep it blank.?

Regards,


----------



## NickMcKay

*my timeline*

Hi guys ..

My timeline as below

19th May 2011 
Systems Analyst
CO: 9 Dec 2011
Grant: 16th January 2012

I wish you all the best of luck!
I'm probably going to Sydney.. !!







Maz25 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> It is better to get a visa label as you will be asked to show it on numerous occasions when in Oz such as renting a property, getting a job, opening a bank account.
> 
> Also, in some countries, you may experience difficulties boarding your flight to Oz if you do not have a visa label in your passport.
> 
> It's a very quick process for the most part, so you should go ahead and get the visa evidenced in your passport. I got mine done in KL this morning and it took about 10 minutes. Once you have the label, I promise you, you will end up looking at it countless times just to remind yourself that you indeed have your visa - I've done it myself so many times since this morning


----------



## Merang

leptokurtic said:


> What we have noticed with Pakistani applicants is that security checks commence only after CO allocation. If you have uploaded everything (Form 80 etc.) upfront and your CO is lazy about updating your online status or you have a paper based application, you will only be contacted once the checks are done or you make a contact to get a status update. Many Pakistani applicants knowingly (or unknowingly) refrain from uploading the non-essential docs such as Form 80 so the CO is forced to make contact and hence they know about the allocation  Talking with the telephone operators at DIAC, the feeling we get is that its the CO's decision to send a case for external checks. So, for example, a user on this site named matchless got the visa without any checks at all. But, since I dont work for DIAC, I may be completely wrong.


Matchless was a female that's y she got visa early because diac don't do s checks for women. 
Secondly I have studied more than 190 cases of pak applicants and I shocked to see that most of applicants have their visa in 18 months. Some one sc took 8 months some one 12 months and some time it take only few months 
I don't what happening but I think they doing some trick with pakies 
How it automagically finalized in 18 months.


----------



## sanands2007

Ali_ajk said:


> Thanks san,
> i am an IS auditor in "one of the top bank of country" since last 5 years and want to know that in last 5 years i hav'nt do any project, but my JDs very much matching with ANSCO 262112."which some where near to IT auditor". I need help can i mentioned spacial assignments done during my job as project? or keep it blank.?
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ali , 

Any thing you mention in your experience must have validated by your HR or manager , for ex : If i mention that I had worked as business analyst in past 3 yrs , same has to be signed / attested by my current employer manager or previous employer HR ( if we are showing experience in previous employers ) , so you need to take care of this . ACS always ask proofs for past experience in form of work experience letter from your manager or HR .

Regards 
San


----------



## VISHESH

Hello
i have applied for 176 family sponcered visa on 29 june 2011 but still no CO.But i am not that worried right now about that cause i think still 15 may 2011 date is going on for periority 4. But only thing i am worried about is after Case officer has assign. do they do job verification check with the current employer. cause i am bit worried that if they do then my current employer will not like it and i might loose my job. Can anyone please help me on that what should i do.???
Regards


----------



## Maz25

VISHESH said:


> Hello
> i have applied for 176 family sponcered visa on 29 june 2011 but still no CO.But i am not that worried right now about that cause i think still 15 may 2011 date is going on for periority 4. But only thing i am worried about is after Case officer has assign. do they do job verification check with the current employer. cause i am bit worried that if they do then my current employer will not like it and i might loose my job. Can anyone please help me on that what should i do.???
> Regards


It is at the CO's discretion as to whether job verification is carried out. If you have provided enough supporting documents to support your application, then they typically would not call the employer to verify any or all the facts provided on your application.

Did you supply a reference letter from your employer?


----------



## VISHESH

Hello 
Thank you for the prompt response. Yes i have supplied referance letter. but i am bit worried if company owner find out what will happen ??


----------



## Maz25

VISHESH said:


> Hello
> Thank you for the prompt response. Yes i have supplied referance letter. but i am bit worried if company owner find out what will happen ??


From DIAC's point of view, if the company supplied a reference letter, then they should not have any objections to verifying your duties.

If job verification is carried out, your CO will typically contact the person who signed the letter as opposed to the company owner. It is typically a phone call, so the chances of the owner finding out is slim unless someone chooses to tell him.


----------



## VISHESH

Thank you for the reply
I just have one more question. Up to now i thaugh they will not contact the employer but i think its best i let them know about this. So if you dont mind can you please tell me how long its generally take after Case officer is assign to get visa, cleared medical and every thing else. I hope you will give me clear view so i can plan myself cause i think i will get CO with in two months time. 

Regards
Vishesh


----------



## Maz25

VISHESH said:


> Thank you for the reply
> I just have one more question. Up to now i thaugh they will not contact the employer but i think its best i let them know about this. So if you dont mind can you please tell me how long its generally take after Case officer is assign to get visa, cleared medical and every thing else. I hope you will give me clear view so i can plan myself cause i think i will get CO with in two months time.
> 
> Regards
> Vishesh


There is unfortunately no definitive answer to your question. It all comes down to the case officer and the simplicity of your application and varies from a few hours to a few weeks. In the case of high risk applicants, it can even be a few months later. The timelines is also dictated by your ability to provide additional requested information in a timely manner. Once your CO has requested additional documents, he will actually park your case and work on other cases, coming back to it a week or two later.

CO will normally require a few days to go through all your documents before updating the status of your documents to 'Met'. In some cases, they may not necessarily update the status.

Medicals takes a few days up to about a month to clear, depending on the number of medical results that need to be processed at the time yours is received.

Unfortunately, patience is the name of the game once you have a case officer. It is not recommended to also bug the CO constantly.


----------



## Ali_ajk

thanks again,
but still not got my answer about the portion on application form under the heading of projects. I need to know its contiious activity of IT audit of branches for controls checking not as a project so what should i mentioned under the heading of projects.

regards,


----------



## immiseeker

Merang said:


> Matchless was a female that's y she got visa early because diac don't do s checks for women.
> Secondly I have studied more than 190 cases of pak applicants and I shocked to see that most of applicants have their visa in 18 months. Some one sc took 8 months some one 12 months and some time it take only few months
> I don't what happening but I think they doing some trick with pakies
> How it automagically finalized in 18 months.


Just to clarify some points here.
1- During 2008 and 2009 Most of the pakistani applications do not go for Security checks. It was totally COs decision at that time which one to send. at that time Medical calls were coming within 4-8 Months depending upon work load. and 2 of my close friends received there Visas in 8 months. believe me they were males 

2- Its not necessary that All females are exempted from SC. some times they do go under External checks. I know couple of Pakistani female applicants who are waiting for medical calls since last 4/6months. MATCHLESS was one lucky female thats it. 

3- There is no trick involved for Pakistani applicants, SC totally depends upon factors like if you are married, overseas travel, Personal history etc etc 

4- Security checks always starts after CO allocation so Its better to expect Medical and PCC request time after 8-12 Months of CO allocation ( according to current pace)

I hope it will help you and all other Pakistani friends. 

Cheers


----------



## sanands2007

Any Good News  ? 

Some thing , atleast a status change  :eyebrows:

Regards
San


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> Any Good News  ?
> 
> Some thing , atleast a status change  :eyebrows:
> 
> Regards
> San


whom you are asking .. Today is friday ..


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> whom you are asking .. Today is friday ..


Ho yeah  , 

Atleast let's chill out week end forgetting DIAC

Regards 
San


----------



## RakeshPatel

*some updates from other blog*

User Name: Doc Googles 
Date of Visa application: *16 Jun 2011 *
Nationality: Irish 
High/Low Risk: Low 
Trade/professionoctor 
Visa type: 176 - Eligible Relative Sponsor 
* Got Visa = 19/1/2012*
======================================
User - Johno71
Carpenter 11-4-11, 176 FS lodged *23-6-11, CO 16-1-12.*
======================================
User - Jenpen87
Jenny (24) Nurse IELTS Academic (7.5 overall) Dec 2010, 
ANMAC sent Feb 2011/Approved 14/06/2011,
176 VISA Family Sponsored lodged* 16/6/11 - CO 19/1/12!!!!*



Where is my CO :mad2: ?


----------



## Maz25

RakeshPatel said:


> Where is my CO :mad2: ?


Hi Rakesh

I'm sure that you will have a CO soon - be patient. Take the time to enjoy being stress free because believe me, once you get a CO, your stress level will go through the roof. As I found out, once you stop obsessing with your application, you suddenly get CO when you least expect it

It's nearly the weekend in Australia, so I very much doubt that there will be any news until next week.

Also, next Thursday is Australia Day, so there will be a public holiday and DIAC (and the rest of us) will therefore have a shorter week.

Good luck and hope you have your visa soon.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Yes , true i think I should stop watching my status.
But it's hard to stop our self by clicking on this sites.
I should keep my self busy with something else.

Thanks Maz25 for reply. 



Maz25 said:


> Hi Rakesh
> 
> I'm sure that you will have a CO soon - be patient. Take the time to enjoy being stress free because believe me, once you get a CO, your stress level will go through the roof. As I found out, once you stop obsessing with your application, you suddenly get CO when you least expect it
> 
> It's nearly the weekend in Australia, so I very much doubt that there will be any news until next week.
> 
> Also, next Thursday is Australia Day, so there will be a public holiday and DIAC (and the rest of us) will therefore have a shorter week.
> 
> Good luck and hope you have your visa soon.


----------



## RakeshPatel

1 more update 

Name: dexulans
Date of Visa application:* 30-May-2011*
Nationality: Indian
High/Low Risk: High Risk
Trade/profession: Electronic Instrument Trades Worker
Visa type:Subclass 175
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable): 3
Post-14th July Category: 4
Medicals submitted: 05/01/2012
Police check submitted: 20/01/2012
*Date CO assigned: 14/12/11*
Date of employment verification (If applicable): Not Known
*Date visa granted:20/01/12*


----------



## Maz25

RakeshPatel said:


> Yes , true i think I should stop watching my status.
> But it's hard to stop our self by clicking on this sites.
> I should keep my self busy with something else.
> 
> Thanks Maz25 for reply.


Ha ha, I know what you mean. I also had an unhealthy obsession with checking my online status and now that I have my visa, I've switched to checking my passport every 5 minutes just to make sure that there really is a visa in there. 

I found it helpful to start researching all the things that I needed to get done prior to my move such as shipping, bank accounts, accommodation, jobs, etc. Once you have the visa, time quickly runs away with you and you just end up so stressed out trying to get everything organised in time for your move.


----------



## Guest

Hmmm is it possible one of the COs has been reading this thread and got offended by something we said??? Just a thought...


----------



## itskamran

leptokurtic said:


> Hmmm is it possible one of the COs has been reading this thread and got offended by something we said??? Just a thought...


leptokurtic, you and me are in same boat, the difference is that your external checks started in Aug and mine in Sep.... 

i think we both will get visa very soon and have a same flight to Australia!
InshaAllah


----------



## mr_var

leptokurtic said:


> Hmmm is it possible one of the COs has been reading this thread and got offended by something we said??? Just a thought...


Hahahahahaaa


----------



## mr_var

leptokurtic said:


> Hmmm is it possible one of the COs has been reading this thread and got offended by something we said??? Just a thought...


Hahahahahaaa


----------



## mr_var

mr_var said:


> Hahahahahaaa


Sorry I just meant to write this once...but somehow it happened thrice....

I am also waiting for my CO allocation..

Cheers !


----------



## Guest

mr_var said:


> Sorry I just meant to write this once...but somehow it happened thrice....
> 
> I am also waiting for my CO allocation..
> 
> Cheers !


No problem  Wish everyone a quick grant next week. These kinda lulls have occurred before. They usually occur when some ripple occurs in one of the priority levels. In this case, it might be because of those category 5 cases that are being opened. Rakesh has supplied some good positive news about CO allocations so hopefully things will get underway from next week.


----------



## mehran2010

leptokurtic said:


> Rakesh has supplied some good positive news about CO allocations so hopefully things will get underway from next week.


Let's hope so! :ranger:


----------



## krishz

Hi guys,

Have something to share!!!!!!!

As you all know the company which I worked was closed on last April and I had submitted my resignation letter to DIAC on the same week...I'm in contact with the landlord who is the only person available now (who knew about our company)...when I called her yesterday she said around a week ago some people from high commission showed my photo and enquired about me as she already knew me she confirmed that I was working there...

So what is next???????????shall I call DIAC to find out the next step or to wait??????


----------



## varunsal

krishz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have something to share!!!!!!!
> 
> As you all know the company which I worked was closed on last April and I had submitted my resignation letter to DIAC on the same week...I'm in contact with the landlord who is the only person available now (who knew about our company)...when I called her yesterday she said around a week ago some people from high commission showed my photo and enquired about me as she already knew me she confirmed that I was working there...
> 
> So what is next???????????shall I call DIAC to find out the next step or to wait??????


Wow  i am amazed such things happen.......sorry i cant suggest much about this......may be wait a week and call them......

All the best mate.....!!!!! Expect some good news soon


----------



## anj1976

never heard of something like that before, btw what is your skill because they do not usually do physical verification often..


----------



## RakeshPatel

*I think Next Update for priority 4 will be between 10 to 15 June 2011.*

What you guys say..


----------



## vickey1

RakeshPatel said:


> *I think Next Update for priority 4 will be between 10 to 15 June 2011.*
> 
> What you guys say..


I hope so. But when they will update the allocation dates in DIAC webiste?. Already 14 days completed.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## sanands2007

RakeshPatel said:


> I think Next Update for priority 4 will be between 10 to 15 June 2011.
> 
> What you guys say..


Hey Rakesh , 

With current speed I guess 1st June  

Let's see Monday. . 

Regards 
San


----------



## krishz

anj1976 said:


> never heard of something like that before, btw what is your skill because they do not usually do physical verification often..


Hi,

I'm an Accountant....


----------



## sanands2007

vickey1 said:


> I hope so. But when they will update the allocation dates in DIAC webiste?. Already 14 days completed.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Usually Monday at 11 AM .


----------



## krishz

varunsal said:


> Wow  i am amazed such things happen.......sorry i cant suggest much about this......may be wait a week and call them......
> 
> All the best mate.....!!!!! Expect some good news soon



thanks varun....and is this the normal procedure for verification????


----------



## clerk85

sanands2007 said:


> Hey Rakesh ,
> 
> With current speed I guess 1st June
> 
> Let's see Monday. .
> 
> Regards
> San



31st May I guess


----------



## jonay

clerk85 said:


> 31st May I guess


in the past weeks DIAC was always 2months ahead from the published dates in CO allocations but with the current 15 May date they've barely covered more than half of the Juners.

i guess their new update on monday will fall on 31 May..if we lucky it could be set at june 15...

irrespective of the new date am sure june applicants would have been cleared b4 a new allocation date is published in another fortnight ..all the best JUNER:clap2:


----------



## varunsal

krishz said:


> thanks varun....and is this the normal procedure for verification????


Krishz, it is not......it might be in rare cases.

But there is nothing to worry, since the guy has confirmed, they will have no doubts left.........

Cheers, dont worry about it.......you will get some positive update soon


----------



## sgn051

anj1976 said:


> never heard of something like that before, btw what is your skill because they do not usually do physical verification often..



I don't know about now but about 3 years before for 175 application 
from High commition Delhi person came personaly at comapany to cross check that person is working there or not. he is from trade skill for fridge repair and he got visa 
and you know he as in just in only short with out any other cloths and equipment for safety and was fixing ... they told him that you are not working with safely but still he got visa

so yehhh some time they do


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> *I think Next Update for priority 4 will be between 10 to 15 June 2011.*
> 
> What you guys say..


sorry but rakesh they very slow so should May one sorry but about 5-7 days not much

hope this week they get speed....


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> Usually Monday at 11 AM .


Its already 11 .. where is the update ????


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> Its already 11 .. where is the update ????


Might be after Lunch 

Regards
San


----------



## anj1976

yes they still do physical checks but only for tradies and in HR countries. I know a lot of people fomr pakistan through this forum who had to go thru the process


----------



## hahamed

Congrates ! I heard this type of story before - nothing to worry about. that's very good news - hope it means external checks in India reached July 2011 Form 80 submission?

i wish soon they come to check me as well, eagerly waiting - i got CO in September 2011.




krishz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have something to share!!!!!!!
> 
> As you all know the company which I worked was closed on last April and I had submitted my resignation letter to DIAC on the same week...I'm in contact with the landlord who is the only person available now (who knew about our company)...when I called her yesterday she said around a week ago some people from high commission showed my photo and enquired about me as she already knew me she confirmed that I was working there...
> 
> So what is next???????????shall I call DIAC to find out the next step or to wait??????


----------



## Khyloz

What a quite Monday...Hope DIAC is working today not like us here that it's holiday because of the Chine New Year.hehehe


----------



## mehran2010

*Disappointing!*

WoW! DIAC seems to be very slow this time. Update of 20 January is out and only applicants till 18 May 2011 are allotted to COs!!


----------



## Khyloz

*Diac PRocessing update*



sanands2007 said:


> Hey Rakesh ,
> 
> With current speed I guess 1st June
> 
> Let's see Monday. .
> 
> Regards
> San


Oh my Diac update last Jan 20, 2011 is May 18...Weeewww...

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## krishz

varunsal said:


> Krishz, it is not......it might be in rare cases.
> 
> But there is nothing to worry, since the guy has confirmed, they will have no doubts left.........
> 
> Cheers, dont worry about it.......you will get some positive update soon


Thanks Varun....


----------



## krishz

hahamed said:


> Congrates ! I heard this type of story before - nothing to worry about. that's very good news - hope it means external checks in India reached July 2011 Form 80 submission?
> 
> i wish soon they come to check me as well, eagerly waiting - i got CO in September 2011.


yeah bro....first I was scared but some of my friends told it's normal so atleast a step ahead from july....so happy........


----------



## sanands2007

18 May 2011 is the update  

Regards
San


----------



## guy22

sanands2007 said:


> 18 May 2011 is the update
> 
> Regards
> San


oh wow DIAC.. are you kidding me... that's some serious effort :noidea::noidea:


----------



## shanders

Hi Guys,

Shanders here. I have been contacted by the CO today. I am a june 22 applicant. 

Days back I have updated the forum that I sent an enquiry and I was informed that I have been assigned a case officer. An initial assessment is being made on the documentation provided and I will be contacted soon.

And it happened today.

The documents are now showing received except for India PCC and Spouse proof of age. 

For some reason I forgot to add spouse birth certificate. 

And my saga to get india pcc is continuing and i have no hope i will get it in a month that too applying from australia 

So, my struggle continues atleast for some more time


----------



## guy22

shanders said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Shanders here. I have been contacted by the CO today. I am a june 22 applicant.
> 
> Days back I have updated the forum that I sent an enquiry and I was informed that I have been assigned a case officer. An initial assessment is being made on the documentation provided and I will be contacted soon.
> 
> And it happened today.
> 
> The documents are now showing received except for India PCC and Spouse proof of age.
> 
> For some reason I forgot to add spouse birth certificate.
> 
> And my saga to get india pcc is continuing and i have no hope i will get it in a month that too applying from australia
> 
> So, my struggle continues atleast for some more time


Congrats:clap2::clap2:I wish I can hear some noise too


----------



## hahamed

*which city in India*



krishz said:


> yeah bro....first I was scared but some of my friends told it's normal so atleast a step ahead from july....so happy........


Hi Krishz - which city r u in India, also where the checks took place, Delhi/NCR?


----------



## krishz

hahamed said:


> Hi Krishz - which city r u in India, also where the checks took place, Delhi/NCR?


Hi Hamed,

I'm in Coimbatore,Tamilnadu and checks took place in Tirupur (65 km away from my city)


----------



## hahamed

*thanks*



krishz said:


> Hi Hamed,
> 
> I'm in Coimbatore,Tamilnadu and checks took place in Tirupur (65 km away from my city)


:hail: WOW - that's quite interesting!

thanks mate - Good luck, & keep us posted.


----------



## shanders

shanders said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Shanders here. I have been contacted by the CO today. I am a june 22 applicant.
> 
> Days back I have updated the forum that I sent an enquiry and I was informed that I have been assigned a case officer. An initial assessment is being made on the documentation provided and I will be contacted soon.
> 
> And it happened today.
> 
> The documents are now showing received except for India PCC and Spouse proof of age.
> 
> For some reason I forgot to add spouse birth certificate.
> 
> And my saga to get india pcc is continuing and i have no hope i will get it in a month that too applying from australia
> 
> So, my struggle continues atleast for some more time


Hi, Can you let me know how do i update the google spreadsheet. My username is shanders


----------



## twister292

guy22 said:


> oh wow DIAC.. are you kidding me... that's some serious effort :noidea::noidea:


Sort of gels in with what the DIAC lady told me on the phone last week "we're having a slow period due to christmas break"...and in my mind I was thinking "Your christmas lasts for 1 month?!"

And Thursday is again a public holiday (Australia Day)


----------



## sanands2007

twister292 said:


> Sort of gels in with what the DIAC lady told me on the phone last week "we're having a slow period due to christmas break"...and in my mind I was thinking "Your christmas lasts for 1 month?!"


Hope it won't end till Easter  

Regards 
San


----------



## clerk85

twister292 said:


> Sort of gels in with what the DIAC lady told me on the phone last week "we're having a slow period due to christmas break"...and in my mind I was thinking "Your christmas lasts for 1 month?!"
> 
> And Thursday is again a public holiday (Australia Day)


No hope for faster movement in january. vacation mode is not over yet. After allocating priority group 1 & 3, I think they can't work well with other priority groups since their all resources are yet to join.


----------



## arntoh

Hi buddys mine also started in sep 2011 and hoping to hear anything anytime now.



itskamran said:


> leptokurtic, you and me are in same boat, the difference is that your external checks started in Aug and mine in Sep....
> 
> i think we both will get visa very soon and have a same flight to Australia!
> InshaAllah


----------



## RakeshPatel

DIAC has made a good progress with some visa type i.e. 1 month with priority 5 applicants.

priority 4 update is demoralizing. 
6 weeks no process on 9th Dec it was 30 April.

June applicants please check your status and update us.
my case - no updates.

:juggle:



clerk85 said:


> No hope for faster movement in january. vacation mode is not over yet. After allocating priority group 1 & 3, I think they can't work well with other priority groups since their all resources are yet to join.


----------



## prashanthulavale

hi friends, I am a Degree Civil Engr from INDIA with 5yrs experience and recently cleared my skill assessment from Engineers Australia. i am pretty new to this forum. My Q is ?
Is it better to opt for a state sponsorship visa or a PR visa. what are PROS and CONS ? I am looking for Western Australia state sponsorship... How are job opportunities in WA for civil engineers on Sponsorship visas...


----------



## Maz25

twister292 said:


> Sort of gels in with what the DIAC lady told me on the phone last week "we're having a slow period due to christmas break"...and in my mind I was thinking "Your christmas lasts for 1 month?!"
> 
> And Thursday is again a public holiday (Australia Day)


I suspect that progress will be slow throughout January as most people are only now coming back to work after the festive break and DIAC would be no exception.
Additionally, with Australia Day falling on a Thursday, a lot of people have additionally taken Friday off and again, I'm sure that a lot of DIAC staff would be following suit.

Most companies really start operating normally and running at full capacity towards the end of January. 

Chin up, I'm sure you will all have your visas very soon.


----------



## haseeb85uk

i was just wondering whether christmas breaks have any effect on the pace of external checks?anyone?


----------



## jonay

i just hope there will be scores of CO allocation n Grants b4 the next updates...18 May is a soar taste in the mouth but let all juners hope for CO allocation anyway!


----------



## RakeshPatel

according to me 175 visa is good ,
you are not required to stay 2 years in same state.

176 & 175 boths give you PR status.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)






prashanthulavale said:


> hi friends, I am a Degree Civil Engr from INDIA with 5yrs experience and recently cleared my skill assessment from Engineers Australia. i am pretty new to this forum. My Q is ?
> Is it better to opt for a state sponsorship visa or a PR visa. what are PROS and CONS ? I am looking for Western Australia state sponsorship... How are job opportunities in WA for civil engineers on Sponsorship visas...


----------



## Diana1375

Am a May applicant. Made a mistake in the sequence of my primary and secondary applicant( the one who is in Schedule 1). Operator from DIAC says to wait patiently for this switch before we can be assign a CO. Looks like it is a long wait for us.


----------



## sanands2007

Diana1375 said:


> Am a May applicant. Made a mistake in the sequence of my primary and secondary applicant( the one who is in Schedule 1). Operator from DIAC says to wait patiently for this switch before we can be assign a CO. Looks like it is a long wait for us.


Hi Diana , 

What 's your date of application in May ? 

Regards 
San


----------



## clerk85

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Diana ,
> 
> What 's your date of application in May ?
> 
> Regards
> San


17th May as per spreadsheet


----------



## Chaths

*Taking a back from Work*

Hi Friends...

I am a september 175 offshore applicant from India and has applied as a Software engineer with 7 years of experience. I plan to take a break from work in another 2 months. Does anyone know whether it has any adverse impact on my application.

Also would like to know whether we need to update DIAC and if so, how to go about the same when I resign.


Thanks,
Chaths


----------



## Stravinsky

prashanthulavale said:


> hi friends, I am a Degree Civil Engr from INDIA with 5yrs experience and recently cleared my skill assessment from Engineers Australia. i am pretty new to this forum. My Q is ?
> Is it better to opt for a state sponsorship visa or a PR visa. what are PROS and CONS ? I am looking for Western Australia state sponsorship... How are job opportunities in WA for civil engineers on Sponsorship visas...


Will you please stop pressing the "report post" button rather than the "reply" button. All you are doing is reporting the posts to all the forum moderators and admin!


----------



## sgn051

Diana1375 said:


> Am a May applicant. Made a mistake in the sequence of my primary and secondary applicant( the one who is in Schedule 1). Operator from DIAC says to wait patiently for this switch before we can be assign a CO. Looks like it is a long wait for us.


I am sorry for you but did they told they going to change Applicant Primary to secondary and secondary to Primary...???


----------



## RakeshPatel

Job Cuts in Victoria !

Jobs crisis: More pain ahead as 3000 workers face sack | News.com.au


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> Job Cuts in Victoria !
> 
> Jobs crisis: More pain ahead as 3000 workers face sack | News.com.au


I have seen 2008 Job cut issue in Australia ... I believe this not last long ... 

But yes here that is sure... do not think or work from your Heart for company...

even you work for company many many years... they even don't think a bit to kick you out... so when you come here work professionally with mind. I have seen two my coworker... work for company 18 years.... yes 18 Years... and both on top list for sack... 

as Soaring Australian dollar now big big issue for next year financial problem...


----------



## imrancrest

Hi ,

I had applied for sponsorship visa 475 sponsored by my sister .
For relationship evidence , I attached my passport and my sisters passport .
Both of our passports have fathers and mothers name mentioned with exact spelling.
I have even attached family tree diagram .
We don't have any other document to show evidence .
I believe all they check is only parents name . Will there be any issue with my application ? Pls advice . 


can passport be used for sponsorship relationship evidence instead of birth certificate or family register.?


----------



## immiseeker

haseeb85uk said:


> i was just wondering whether christmas breaks have any effect on the pace of external checks?anyone?


Yes or No.

Yes if your external checks are over and your CO is on leave then surely it will increase the wait time.

No If your external checks are already referred to foreign country and there are no Xmas holidays.


----------



## sgn051

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I had applied for sponsorship visa 475 sponsored by my sister .
> For relationship evidence , I attached my passport and my sisters passport .
> Both of our passports have fathers and mothers name mentioned with exact spelling.
> I have even attached family tree diagram .
> We don't have any other document to show evidence .
> I believe all they check is only parents name . Will there be any issue with my application ? Pls advice .
> 
> 
> can passport be used for sponsorship relationship evidence instead of birth certificate or family register.?


They of course ask for Birth Certificate of both of you so attach that one as well


----------



## twister292

I have been allocated a CO, and my external checks have been started.


----------



## clerk85

twister292 said:


> I have been allocated a CO, and my external checks have been started.


Congrats and wish you a good luck for your external check.


----------



## RakeshPatel

HI Imrancrest,

If you don't have birth certificates
Then show school leaving certificates where your father name is there.

May be they will ask for evidence which has mother and father name.

in this case you can show Ration card , but don't submit as of now.
let CO request it. (Translate it in English)

I have seen that Ration card works.

Best luck !

*Guy any CO allocation Today *





imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I had applied for sponsorship visa 475 sponsored by my sister .
> For relationship evidence , I attached my passport and my sisters passport .
> Both of our passports have fathers and mothers name mentioned with exact spelling.
> I have even attached family tree diagram .
> We don't have any other document to show evidence .
> I believe all they check is only parents name . Will there be any issue with my application ? Pls advice .
> 
> 
> can passport be used for sponsorship relationship evidence instead of birth certificate or family register.?


----------



## RakeshPatel

*24th June Indian Applicant got CO*

Data from site - BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

Guy called - GSW From INDIA
175 - South Australia	
Online	- 24/06/11
Analyst Programmer
CO allocated -24/01/12


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> Data from site - BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
> 
> Guy called - GSW From INDIA
> 175 - South Australia
> Online	- 24/06/11
> Analyst Programmer
> CO allocated -24/01/12


24/6 Goood....

I just check mine status but no update...


----------



## imrancrest

RakeshPatel said:


> HI Imrancrest,
> 
> If you don't have birth certificates
> Then show school leaving certificates where your father name is there.
> 
> May be they will ask for evidence which has mother and father name.
> 
> in this case you can show Ration card , but don't submit as of now.
> let CO request it. (Translate it in English)
> 
> I have seen that Ration card works.
> 
> Best luck !
> 
> *Guy any CO allocation Today *


hi rakesh . Thanks for your advice . Ration card details r incorrect . So im thinkin to apply for birth cert and keep. Hopefully passport works out , if not let co ask and so i can provide birth cert. 
I was jus worried that they would reject jus bcoz req docs not in place.


----------



## sgn051

imrancrest said:


> hi rakesh . Thanks for your advice . Ration card details r incorrect . So im thinkin to apply for birth cert and keep. Hopefully passport works out , if not let co ask and so i can provide birth cert.
> I was jus worried that they would reject jus bcoz req docs not in place.


U can ask your father and mother to write afidavit that both are our kids 
And can I ask waht's wrong in rasancard ? 

I ask because in my rasan card my name is worng with surname still diac accepted with afidavit of my and my mother 

Is that personal then send personal message to me


----------



## sgn051

imrancrest said:


> hi rakesh . Thanks for your advice . Ration card details r incorrect . So im thinkin to apply for birth cert and keep. Hopefully passport works out , if not let co ask and so i can provide birth cert.
> I was jus worried that they would reject jus bcoz req docs not in place.


U can ask your father and mother to write afidavit that both are our kids 
And can I ask waht's wrong in rasancard ? 

I ask because in my rasan card my name is worng with surname still diac accepted with afidavit of my and my mother 

Is that personal then send personal message to me


----------



## Diana1375

sgn051 said:


> I am sorry for you but did they told they going to change Applicant Primary to secondary and secondary to Primary...???


Operator says they will assess the secondary applicant to see if meets the requirement. Then they will allocate us the OC. I think this is indefinite as once you made mistake in application, the ball is in their hands. Time delay is definite. Also, I will not be able to raise PLE as often. Anyways, congrats to all who's cleared to go so far. We will pray and wait...


----------



## twister292

clerk85 said:


> Congrats and wish you a good luck for your external check.


Thanks! fingers crossed, I'm hoping they dont take too long on the checks...


----------



## Merang

twister292 said:


> Thanks! fingers crossed, I'm hoping they dont take too long on the checks...


sorry to say but for Pakistanies 
in most cases it takes 8 to 12 months for external checks


----------



## twister292

Merang said:


> sorry to say but for Pakistanies
> in most cases it takes 8 to 12 months for external checks


Depends...for onshore it seems to be shorter. Moreover, I have not lived in pakistan for any extended period of time since 1990...

My friend who applied in 2009 for onshore had his external checks finished in 2 months, another one of my friends who applied for her PR onshore in June got it in November.

Hoping for the best


----------



## hongkiat

Hi folks, just check my status no updates, no CO .

I have a question. I am currently applying for 175. What if my company decided to transfer me to the Australia office on a business sponsor? What do I do?


----------



## sgn051

hongkiat said:


> Hi folks, just check my status no updates, no CO .
> 
> I have a question. I am currently applying for 175. What if my company decided to transfer me to the Australia office on a business sponsor? What do I do?


No problem to your 175 visa
You can apply any number of applications to diac just need to write in New applications that you applied for 175 and all other applications. I am the example of that my three applications were going on at time.

Diac never link one application to other that good thing.


----------



## hongkiat

sgn051 said:


> No problem to your 175 visa
> You can apply any number of applications to diac just need to write in New applications that you applied for 175 and all other applications. I am the example of that my three applications were going on at time.
> 
> Diac never link one application to other that good thing.


Oh OK. So it will not affect my 175. Does that mean if I got my work visa first, then my 175 will supercede it once 175 is approved? Can I go into oz ( since I applied for 175 offshore) with a work visa when my 175 is not approved?

Thanks.


----------



## Merang

twister292 said:


> Depends...for onshore it seems to be shorter. Moreover, I have not lived in pakistan for any extended period of time since 1990...
> 
> My friend who applied in 2009 for onshore had his external checks finished in 2 months, another one of my friends who applied for her PR onshore in June got it in November.
> 
> Hoping for the best


App k mou mai ghee Shaker

bro i am also in sydney for 4 years, and my external checks started in end of oct 2011 but no news so for,
so it depends let see....
wish you best luck


----------



## twister292

Merang said:


> App k mou mai ghee Shaker
> 
> bro i am also in sydney for 4 years, and my external checks started in end of oct 2011 but no news so for,
> so it depends let see....
> wish you best luck


Lets hope it works out quickly (IA)


----------



## Maz25

hongkiat said:


> Oh OK. So it will not affect my 175. Does that mean if I got my work visa first, then my 175 will supercede it once 175 is approved? Can I go into oz ( since I applied for 175 offshore) with a work visa when my 175 is not approved?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you can move to Australia on a 457. Once your 175 visa is ready to be issued, then DIAC will issue you with a pre-grant, notifying you that you need to make arrangements to exit Australia in order for your 175 visa to be granted. 

You will be required to provide you flight itinerary to DIAC and once you depart Australia, your grant letter will be issued within 24 - 72 hours.

Make sure you time your applications well, as if it happens that your 457 visa is processed and issued after you have been issued your 175 visa, it will automatically cancel out your PR.


----------



## HermanB

*Hello everyone*

Hi guys

I just want to give everyone an update. We have been here in Melbourne for about 1.5 months and it is so wonderful. Both my wife and I have managed to secure work and we are starting on Monday. It is happening quite quickly and I must admit, it is quite a daunting move to make, but well worth it.

All the best for everyone!


----------



## vickey1

HermanB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just want to give everyone an update. We have been here in Melbourne for about 1.5 months and it is so wonderful. Both my wife and I have managed to secure work and we are starting on Monday. It is happening quite quickly and I must admit, it is quite a daunting move to make, but well worth it.
> 
> All the best for everyone!


Its good to hear about your progress Herman.

Congratulations and have a great future ahead.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## mehran2010

HermanB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just want to give everyone an update. We have been here in Melbourne for about 1.5 months and it is so wonderful. Both my wife and I have managed to secure work and we are starting on Monday. It is happening quite quickly and I must admit, it is quite a daunting move to make, but well worth it.
> 
> All the best for everyone!


That's great Herman. Best of luck!


----------



## abulbees

HermanB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just want to give everyone an update. We have been here in Melbourne for about 1.5 months and it is so wonderful. Both my wife and I have managed to secure work and we are starting on Monday. It is happening quite quickly and I must admit, it is quite a daunting move to make, but well worth it.
> 
> All the best for everyone!


This is excellent, and what worries me the most is securing a job within a short time, I am expecting to live on savings for some time but I dont want it to be long.  I am happy for you and your wife and I wish it will be easy for me also. I have booked to fly on May


----------



## sgn051

Maz25 said:


> Yes, you can move to Australia on a 457. Once your 175 visa is ready to be issued, then DIAC will issue you with a pre-grant, notifying you that you need to make arrangements to exit Australia in order for your 175 visa to be granted.
> 
> You will be required to provide you flight itinerary to DIAC and once you depart Australia, your grant letter will be issued within 24 - 72 hours.
> 
> Make sure you time your applications well, as if it happens that your 457 visa is processed and issued after you have been issued your 175 visa, it will automatically cancel out your PR.


hongkiat 

what you can do if your 175 Visa Approved 1st then call DIAC after Get Grant Letter From Diac to cancel application of 457. As after grant 175 you no longer need to process that Application

This required because DIAC give any one One visa at a time. you cant hold two visa at a time. But You can Apply any number of Visa Applications.


----------



## itskamran

My employer/company is going to change its premisses in next week. I am worried what to do coz our phone lines may be disturbed in next week and if meanwhile my job verification comes it may be a bad luck. 

Can anyone guide me what to do on this stage???
Should i inform my CO or something else????


----------



## AshAsh

Hi All, 

I am new to this forum !! All time reader, first time joiner... I believe all you senior members of the forum have helped me a lot while I lodged my application (though did not register and participate in this forum but have been reading and taking advises provided to each other among yourselves). Thanks to all of you for your support!! I couldn't stop my self joining this forum now 

Congrats to all of you who have received the Grant and CO's , I hope I may get too soon fingers crossed, but since Jan things seems to be moving very slow and wait is taking up my nerves!!

on 457 since last 6 years

Visa Applied 23 Dec 2011
Visa Sub Class : 176
Med : Done
PCC: Done
AFP: Done
CO??
Grant??

Cheers!! 

Ash


----------



## AshAsh

HermanB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just want to give everyone an update. We have been here in Melbourne for about 1.5 months and it is so wonderful. Both my wife and I have managed to secure work and we are starting on Monday. It is happening quite quickly and I must admit, it is quite a daunting move to make, but well worth it.
> 
> All the best for everyone!


Hi Herman, Great News!! Am a newbie to this forum, but old timer in Melbourne,do let me know if I can be of any help or in case you need any information !!

Cheers!! Ash


----------



## immiseeker

itskamran said:


> My employer/company is going to change its premisses in next week. I am worried what to do coz our phone lines may be disturbed in next week and if meanwhile my job verification comes it may be a bad luck.
> 
> Can anyone guide me what to do on this stage???
> Should i inform my CO or something else????


Yes Inform your agent about the address change. also mention that Phone lines will b disturbed or will change in future but u will confirm new details after office migration. 
Its better to inform your CO rather than receiving natural Justice Letter which will delay your case for Months.


----------



## sgn051

itskamran said:


> My employer/company is going to change its premisses in next week. I am worried what to do coz our phone lines may be disturbed in next week and if meanwhile my job verification comes it may be a bad luck.
> 
> Can anyone guide me what to do on this stage???
> Should i inform my CO or something else????


Nothing in bad luck just let diac know any changes


----------



## OllySyd

sgn051 said:


> Nothing in bad luck just let diac know any changes


Guys one quick question....

For evidence of specific work experience, what should i be giving.

I have given the latest compensation/promotion letter, a letter from my hr on my latest designation/salary and a statutory decl. from my manager(duly notarized) on the roles performed by me as appropriate for the sol occupation that I have been nominated. Inspite of this my co is asking for specific work exp.

If i give pay stmts, bank stmts, tax stmts for the last 3 yrs, would it suffice? Bit confused. Any thoughts?


----------



## KL_User

OllySyd said:


> Guys one quick question....
> 
> For evidence of specific work experience, what should i be giving.
> 
> I have given the latest compensation/promotion letter, a letter from my hr on my latest designation/salary and a statutory decl. from my manager(duly notarized) on the roles performed by me as appropriate for the sol occupation that I have been nominated. Inspite of this my co is asking for specific work exp.
> 
> If i give pay stmts, bank stmts, tax stmts for the last 3 yrs, would it suffice? Bit confused. Any thoughts?


Give the following and all should be ok :

1. Payslips for all years from each of your employers (perhaps 6 for each)
2. Tax statements for each year
3. Bank Statement extracts showing the salary amount credited.

Don't worry, if you can give most of these 3 docs, all will be ok.

Cheers !


----------



## OllySyd

KL_User said:


> Give the following and all should be ok :
> 
> 1. Payslips for all years from each of your employers (perhaps 6 for each)
> 2. Tax statements for each year
> 3. Bank Statement extracts showing the salary amount credited.
> 
> Don't worry, if you can give most of these 3 docs, all will be ok.
> 
> Cheers !


Thanks buddy 

I hope this works


----------



## twister292

I have received the first communication from my CO today...the CO is from Team 32.


----------



## deeptss

twister292 said:


> I have received the first communication from my CO today...the CO is from Team 32.



Nice to hear that  .. Congrats hope everything else goes quicker


----------



## twister292

deeptss said:


> Nice to hear that  .. Congrats hope everything else goes quicker


Thanks!

I hope so too. The CO had actually emailed for a clarification of address.

Hoping for a productive week next week too for everyone!


----------



## HermanB

AshAsh said:


> Hi Herman, Great News!! Am a newbie to this forum, but old timer in Melbourne,do let me know if I can be of any help or in case you need any information !!
> 
> Cheers!! Ash


Thank you Ash

Yeah, just looking for place to rent in Melton, but should be okay, thank you . Whereabouts in Melbourne do you stay?


----------



## arntoh

Hi Herman, how was it finding a job out there?



HermanB said:


> Thank you Ash
> 
> Yeah, just looking for place to rent in Melton, but should be okay, thank you . Whereabouts in Melbourne do you stay?


----------



## HermanB

arntoh said:


> Hi Herman, how was it finding a job out there?


To be honest, we were kind of stressed, but in the end it went okay . The lack of local experience was a bit of a problem, but if you go in with the right attitude, things work out .


----------



## imrancrest

sgn051 said:


> U can ask your father and mother to write afidavit that both are our kids
> And can I ask waht's wrong in rasancard ?
> 
> I ask because in my rasan card my name is worng with surname still diac accepted with afidavit of my and my mother
> 
> Is that personal then send personal message to me


Hi sgn , 

Ration card , the spelling of all names are not accurate. Also , my fathers name is not mentioned as he is deceased long time back . 
I have my fathers death certificate too but slight error in spelling . 

I think I will prepare an affidavit from my mother stating two children and father deceased . That should work , right?


I have birth cert too but with spelling mistakes .


----------



## arntoh

Thanks for the info am sure this will help us out.



HermanB said:


> To be honest, we were kind of stressed, but in the end it went okay . The lack of local experience was a bit of a problem, but if you go in with the right attitude, things work out .


----------



## AshAsh

HermanB said:


> Thank you Ash
> 
> Yeah, just looking for place to rent in Melton, but should be okay, thank you . Whereabouts in Melbourne do you stay?


Hi Herman,

Am currently based in Docklands, will be moving to suburbs once I have my PR.

Regards

Ash


----------



## HermanB

AshAsh said:


> Hi Herman,
> 
> Am currently based in Docklands, will be moving to suburbs once I have my PR.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash


Ah, we are in Southbank until end of February. To which side of Melbourne you planning to move to?


----------



## sgn051

imrancrest said:


> Hi sgn ,
> 
> Ration card , the spelling of all names are not accurate. Also , my fathers name is not mentioned as he is deceased long time back .
> I have my fathers death certificate too but slight error in spelling .
> 
> I think I will prepare an affidavit from my mother stating two children and father deceased . That should work , right?
> 
> 
> I have birth cert too but with spelling mistakes .


Do Affidavit by you, your mother, and your Brother whom you want to show relation that this document has spelling mistake but person is same. In my case last name as different in birth certificate and in ration card so I did Affidavit.

One of my friend case her mother name is different in two document and he done affidavit and that work. in his case 1st name is different like "manan" and "Naman" lol like both are name but different 

Give as many documents as you can that prove that you have relation and that is same person... I request you to use Indian government documents, like ration card, election card , PAN card , Indian Driving license, birth certificate, School leaving certificate, Joint bank account ... no matter old close account should be fine... but let CO know that it is close ..... find find find ....

Aus Immigration not limited to documents they just need evidence. dig around... think and find document as many as you can....

My experience the Best is Family tree in Ration card.... and prove that is correct just name has spelling issue 

do you have old ration card with your father name... just put that as well with old and show new as well...


----------



## imrancrest

sgn051 said:


> Do Affidavit by you, your mother, and your Brother whom you want to show relation that this document has spelling mistake but person is same. In my case last name as different in birth certificate and in ration card so I did Affidavit.
> 
> One of my friend case her mother name is different in two document and he done affidavit and that work. in his case 1st name is different like "manan" and "Naman" lol like both are name but different
> 
> Give as many documents as you can that prove that you have relation and that is same person... I request you to use Indian government documents, like ration card, election card , PAN card , Indian Driving license, birth certificate, School leaving certificate, Joint bank account ... no matter old close account should be fine... but let CO know that it is close ..... find find find ....
> 
> Aus Immigration not limited to documents they just need evidence. dig around... think and find document as many as you can....
> 
> My experience the Best is Family tree in Ration card.... and prove that is correct just name has spelling issue
> 
> do you have old ration card with your father name... just put that as well with old and show new as well...


Thanks mate . I will have an affidavit for spelling justification mentioned in Ration Card . It has all names except my father . I will ask the lawyer to include justification for father is deceased and thats why hes not included in ration card . 
My father's names is not included in old card too bcoz he has expired long time back.
Thanks again .


----------



## sgn051

imrancrest said:


> Thanks mate . I will have an affidavit for spelling justification mentioned in Ration Card . It has all names except my father . I will ask the lawyer to include justification for father is deceased and thats why hes not included in ration card .
> My father's names is not included in old card too bcoz he has expired long time back.
> Thanks again .


I m sorry for your loss but find there might be some documents that you can show...

You have death certificate put that and told name not there in list any more.


----------



## imrancrest

sgn051 said:


> I m sorry for your loss but find there might be some documents that you can show...
> 
> You have death certificate put that and told name not there in list any more.


Yes , I have father's death certificate to evidence my father is deceased .


----------



## hongkiat

Maz25 said:


> Yes, you can move to Australia on a 457. Once your 175 visa is ready to be issued, then DIAC will issue you with a pre-grant, notifying you that you need to make arrangements to exit Australia in order for your 175 visa to be granted.
> 
> You will be required to provide you flight itinerary to DIAC and once you depart Australia, your grant letter will be issued within 24 - 72 hours.
> 
> Make sure you time your applications well, as if it happens that your 457 visa is processed and issued after you have been issued your 175 visa, it will automatically cancel out your PR.


What if my company willing to sponsor. Can I elevate my priority 4 to higher and expedite the approval process?


----------



## Maz25

hongkiat said:


> What if my company willing to sponsor. Can I elevate my priority 4 to higher and expedite the approval process?


If your company is willing to sponsor your *PR* application, then yes, your application will go in Priority 1 and will be processed faster. Provided that your current application is decision-ready, then from the point you are assigned a CO, you could have your visa within a week or so.


----------



## hongkiat

sgn051 said:


> hongkiat
> 
> what you can do if your 175 Visa Approved 1st then call DIAC after Get Grant Letter From Diac to cancel application of 457. As after grant 175 you no longer need to process that Application
> 
> This required because DIAC give any one One visa at a time. you cant hold two visa at a time. But You can Apply any number of Visa Applications.


Okok noted. Thanks for the info. Just hope I will be able to get approval from my local boss next week. According to the recruiter it will be a business sponsor. Not sure what she meant though.


----------



## hongkiat

Maz25 said:


> If your company is willing to sponsor your PR application, then yes, your application will go in Priority 1 and will be processed faster. Provided that your current application is decision-ready, then from the point you are assigned a CO, you could have your visa within a week or so.


This is what I am currently hoping for.


----------



## hongkiat

HermanB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just want to give everyone an update. We have been here in Melbourne for about 1.5 months and it is so wonderful. Both my wife and I have managed to secure work and we are starting on Monday. It is happening quite quickly and I must admit, it is quite a daunting move to make, but well worth it.
> 
> All the best for everyone!


Hi Herman, Congrats on your job hunting. I remembered you were complaining about not being assigned CO etc. Now I am in your shoe although I don't rant it out. Sigh sigh.


----------



## itskamran

*Request to all valuable members in this thread.*
Please add your timelines in your signatures so that when you post anything, reader could have an idea that where is your case now.....


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> *Request to all valuable members in this thread.*
> Please add your timelines in your signatures so that when you post anything, reader could have an idea that where is your case now.....


O.K., noted!


----------



## AshAsh

HermanB said:


> Ah, we are in Southbank until end of February. To which side of Melbourne you planning to move to?


Planning to Move towards Point Cook or Wyndham Vale side.. not too sure the hunt is till on though ...

Cheers !!
Ash


----------



## anj1976

Point Cook is good, so is Wyndham Vale. WV is a little far, takes exactly an hour to reach city, Point Cook is closer but you have to travel a bit for the Train station. Try Tarneit as well, Good area. I live in Box Hill but I know a lot of Indians living in Tarneit


----------



## icebreaker1928

If I applied for 176 today, how long does it take nowadays to be assigned by a CO? tia


----------



## twister292

icebreaker1928 said:


> If I applied for 176 today, how long does it take nowadays to be assigned by a CO? tia


According to the DIAC Allocation Dates page, 4 weeks from lodgement (roughly).


----------



## sanands2007

Monday Begins , 

Lets Hope something from now 

Regards
San


----------



## clerk85

Any update?


----------



## hahamed

looking for some advice.

- if i need to update (thru form 1022) CO on expiry of my younger brother's Resident status in UK, he is back home after completion of MS. i read somewhere following:-

************************************************** ******* 
If the circumstances of any family members or dependents have changed since lodgement ofan application and DIAC is yet to be notified, completion of the relevant form(s) is required
*******************************

do they really check Applicant's sibling's status listed in Form-80? when sibling is not part of secondary applicant list now.

didnt want to disturb CO, before getting some lessons learned from different forums


----------



## Merang

I have frontloaded my medicals on 15 jan 2012 but my med still showing required can any body explain how much time it take to change to finalized


----------



## twister292

hahamed said:


> looking for some advice.
> 
> - if i need to update (thru form 1022) CO on expiry of my younger brother's Resident status in UK, he is back home after completion of MS. i read somewhere following:-
> 
> ************************************************** *******


I would suggest e-mailing the CO and asking whether Form 1022 or Form 80 needs to be redone.


----------



## RakeshPatel

*22nd June 175 applicant Got CO*

UserName - Bpremji - 

Guys....

Great news (I think)....just checked my application online and it says Application being processed further with today's date against it (30th Jan)...

On the second page it's showing as everything is Met except for My evidence of work experience and both my sons birth certificates, which were definitely uploaded.....strange...

Anyway as I've gone through an agent I suppose I'll have to wait to hear from them to see if anything else is required...

Great start to the week.....

---End----


----------



## code_artist

Good morning users, hope you're having a great day.

Today, I received a reply from Victoria state, and unfortunately my application for SS was _not_ selected.

Not sure how to feel about it, maybe I can grieve for 2 or 3 minutes, but I have to move on.

My question is, move on to where? Any suggestions from users reading this? Appeals, disputes or whatever else?

They have stated that I can reapply after 6 months, but who is 34 y/o and willing to sacrifice 6 months of his life to just "reapply"!!!

Suggestions? Ideas?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jonay

*hi*



code_artist said:


> Good morning users, hope you're having a great day.
> 
> Today, I received a reply from Victoria state, and unfortunately my application for SS was _not_ selected.
> 
> Not sure how to feel about it, maybe I can grieve for 2 or 3 minutes, but I have to move on.
> 
> My question is, move on to where? Any suggestions from users reading this? Appeals, disputes or whatever else?
> 
> They have stated that I can reapply after 6 months, but who is 34 y/o and willing to sacrifice 6 months of his life to just "reapply"!!!
> 
> Suggestions? Ideas?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


HOW ABOUT CHECKING WITH THE OTHER STATES IF YOU QUALIFY TO APPLY FOR SPONSORSHIP....CONSIDER GOING FOR 175 if u meet the pass mark


----------



## code_artist

Thank you Jonay,

I'm afraid I don't meet the pass mark for 175 visa -I'm 5 points below-, that's why I've applied for state sponsorship, I checked other states already, and only Victoria had my occupation available for sponsorship.

Thank you though 



jonay said:


> HOW ABOUT CHECKING WITH THE OTHER STATES IF YOU QUALIFY TO APPLY FOR SPONSORSHIP....CONSIDER GOING FOR 175 if u meet the pass mark


----------



## hahamed

*improve IELTS?*

then better/faster is to improve IELTs, which might give u additional 10 points for 175





code_artist said:


> Thank you Jonay,
> 
> I'm afraid I don't meet the pass mark for 175 visa -I'm 5 points below-, that's why I've applied for state sponsorship, I checked other states already, and only Victoria had my occupation available for sponsorship.
> 
> Thank you though


----------



## obelixous

code_artist said:


> Thank you Jonay,
> 
> I'm afraid I don't meet the pass mark for 175 visa -I'm 5 points below-, that's why I've applied for state sponsorship, I checked other states already, and only Victoria had my occupation available for sponsorship.
> 
> Thank you though


Sorry for the non-selection by Vic. How about working on the IELTS for the extra points?


----------



## Merang

Any one hav answer of my question ?


----------



## Maz25

Merang said:


> Any one hav answer of my question ?


It's impossible to predict how long your medicals will take to be finalised. On average, it can take anything from 2-6 weeks. Bear in mind that most offices were closed over the festive season and last week was also a shorter week in view of Australia Day, so processing of medical results would have been slower in December and January.


----------



## jonay

Merang said:


> I have frontloaded my medicals on 15 jan 2012 but my med still showing required can any body explain how much time it take to change to finalized


there has been similar stories where uploaded documents still had a ''required'; status till the day of visa grant...

CO may be occupied with other aspects of ur application and may get back to you with a straight grant on the same day he changes ur document status to ''met''..

just chill....


----------



## hahamed

*eHealth?*



Merang said:


> I have frontloaded my medicals on 15 jan 2012 but my med still showing required can any body explain how much time it take to change to finalized


depends on different factors, 

i am online applicant + i had done eHealth in Delhi on a Saturday

to my surprise, Moday Morning i found Finalized for me & Spouse, after 2 days i discovered Finalized for my Kids (which did remain - Further Refered for a couple of days) - this is the story on my 1st page.

but in details Checklist page (2nd Page) - it is still showing Required (which btw, i think at CO discretion - since I frontloaded)


----------



## Merang

Thanks every one for your great feedback 
Jeooooooo


----------



## Chaths

*FBI Check timelines*

Hi ...Sharing my US PCC timelines...

I sent my applcation on 5-Dec-2011 ...PCC was sent on 19-Jan-2011 as per fedex .
I received today... It took full 10 days for delivery even though the package reached my city 5 days back...


----------



## sgn051

mehran2010 said:


> O.K., noted!


Good luck you are the one now in May who have not get CO yet...?


----------



## mehran2010

sgn051 said:


> Good luck you are the one now in May who have not get CO yet...?


Yeah! Let's hope for good news to emerge in coming day for all aspirants.


----------



## clerk85

Any update today?


----------



## immiseeker

hahamed said:


> depends on different factors,
> 
> i am online applicant + i had done eHealth in Delhi on a Saturday
> 
> to my surprise, Moday Morning i found Finalized for me & Spouse, after 2 days i discovered Finalized for my Kids (which did remain - Further Refered for a couple of days) - this is the story on my 1st page.
> 
> but in details Checklist page (2nd Page) - it is still showing Required (which btw, i think at CO discretion - since I frontloaded)


Just to clarify one thing bro. 
Medical Status on *front page* reflects the status *updated by HOC*.
Medical updates on *document Checklist* are update by *CO*.
Both are two different things. Main thing is FRONT PAGE. So pretty good sign 

Good luck


----------



## twister292

I do have a CO now, but like Maz, other than "Application Being Processed Further", there hasn't been any movement in my online documents list.


----------



## ponsil7174

mehran2010 said:


> Yeah! Let's hope for good news to emerge in coming day for all aspirants.


I applied 175 online on 21 May 2011, CO contacted me on 9 Jan 2012, you are nearly there I suppose....


----------



## itskamran

Hi Guys,

Today is first anniversary of my visa application!!!


----------



## oliman

twister292 said:


> I do have a CO now, but like Maz, other than "Application Being Processed Further", there hasn't been any movement in my online documents list.


Same is the case with me. My status was updated to ABPF on 7 dec 2011 (after 6 months of application lodging) but all docs show as required till now.

All my Pakistani brothers, I have a good news. A forum friend of mine who is from KHI got meds request after 8 months of CO allocation. He was on 176 VISA ( Victoria ).


----------



## Guest

oliman said:


> Same is the case with me. My status was updated to ABPF on 7 dec 2011 (after 6 months of application lodging) but all docs show as required till now.
> 
> All my Pakistani brothers, I have a good news. A forum friend of mine who is from KHI got meds request after 8 months of CO allocation. He was on 176 VISA ( Victoria ).


Congratulations to your friend. Can you please provide some further details:

1. Occupation
2. Date Lodged.
3. Team
4. Date CO assigned
5. Date Form 80 submitted
6. Date Form 80 submitted again (if applicable)
7. Date Med/PCC requested.

Thanks for your time. It will help us analyze things in a much better way.


----------



## imrancrest

Hi , 

I am really upset with the current processing speed . Still the June month is going on . 
I wonder why it has become dead slow .


----------



## vickey1

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am really upset with the current processing speed . Still the June month is going on .
> I wonder why it has become dead slow .


In DIAC webiste, for 175 visa , the latest date is *18-May-2011*.

I wish that for the next update they should give 15-JUN-2011 or 30-JUN-2011 (_this is possible only when we are too lucky_  )


----------



## clerk85

vickey1 said:


> In DIAC webiste, for 175 visa , the latest date is 18-May-2011.
> 
> I wish that for the next update they should give 15-JUN-2011 or 30-JUN-2011 (this is possible only when we are too lucky  )


Very optimistic wish. DIAC has only three days left to fulfil your wish!


----------



## oliman

leptokurtic said:


> Congratulations to your friend. Can you please provide some further details:
> 
> 1. Occupation
> 2. Date Lodged.
> 3. Team
> 4. Date CO assigned
> 5. Date Form 80 submitted
> 6. Date Form 80 submitted again (if applicable)
> 7. Date Med/PCC requested.
> 
> Thanks for your time. It will help us analyze things in a much better way.


1. Occupation
Developer Programmer
2. Date Lodged.
May 2011
3. Team
:confused2:
4. Date CO assigned
June 2011
5. Date Form 80 submitted
June 2011
6. Date Form 80 submitted again (if applicable)
N/A
7. Date Med/PCC requested.
29 Jan 2012


----------



## Maz25

oliman said:


> Same is the case with me. My status was updated to ABPF on 7 dec 2011 (after 6 months of application lodging) but all docs show as required till now.
> 
> All my Pakistani brothers, I have a good news. A forum friend of mine who is from KHI got meds request after 8 months of CO allocation. He was on 176 VISA ( Victoria ).


Most COs dod update the status of your documents but there are a few who do not. You should not interpret this as a cause for worry, as I got my visa just fine without any updates being made. My CO never even bothered to update my medicals - it all showed as required even after visa grant.

As you are from Pakistan, I suspect that your application is undergoing routine security check. Once this has been completed, your CO will contact you to request PCC and medical.


----------



## oliman

Maz25 said:


> Most COs dod update the status of your documents but there are a few who do not. You should not interpret this as a cause for worry, as I got my visa just fine without any updates being made. My CO never even bothered to update my medicals - it all showed as required even after visa grant.
> 
> As you are from Pakistan, I suspect that your application is undergoing routine security check. Once this has been completed, your CO will contact you to request PCC and medical.


Thank you for sharing your experience. It will calm a lot of us.


----------



## twister292

oliman said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. It will calm a lot of us.


Indeed


----------



## Hyd2Aus

Chaths said:


> Hi ...Sharing my US PCC timelines...
> 
> I sent my applcation on 5-Dec-2011 ...PCC was sent on 19-Jan-2011 as per fedex .
> I received today... It took full 10 days for delivery even though the package reached my city 5 days back...


---------------------------

Chaths, thats not too bad, I guess, with max 2 months to get US PCC report. Did u send FedEx return envelope when u sent ur app to FBI? I didn't send any return envelope so it may take much more than 10 days to get to me since they post it. I sent my app to FBI in this month and delievered to them on 01/17.

Regards,
Sridhar


----------



## Guest

oliman said:


> 1. Occupation
> Developer Programmer
> 2. Date Lodged.
> May 2011
> 3. Team
> :confused2:
> 4. Date CO assigned
> June 2011
> 5. Date Form 80 submitted
> June 2011
> 6. Date Form 80 submitted again (if applicable)
> N/A
> 7. Date Med/PCC requested.
> 29 Jan 2012


Thanks a whole bunch oliman. Say congrats to your friend on my behalf!!!


----------



## sanands2007

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am really upset with the current processing speed . Still the June month is going on .
> I wonder why it has become dead slow .


Very True Imrancrest , 

Its really damm slow 

Regards
San


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> Very True Imrancrest ,
> 
> Its really damm slow
> 
> Regards
> San


Hmm


----------



## hahamed

*New Point 1st July onwards*



imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am really upset with the current processing speed . Still the June month is going on .
> I wonder why it has become dead slow .



U should recall there were many applicants rushed in June 2011, perhaps trying to avoid New Point System from 1st July Onwards.

So i would not be surprised - if it continues like this in Allocation, for another month or so


----------



## mandhani

hahamed said:


> U should recall there were many applicants rushed in June 2011, perhaps trying to avoid New Point System from 1st July Onwards.
> 
> So i would not be surprised - if it continues like this in Allocation, for another month or so


I second that..I feel June applicants will take entire Feb for CO allocation and in March we should start seeing New Point System applicants getting CO allocated....

I am expecting CO allocation for myself by very end of March or sometime in April


----------



## imrancrest

Very true . All DIAC employees will come back to work productively from this month . Im predicting they will take this month to complete all June applicants . 
Since very fewer people applied starting from July , I think a person who applied in October will get CO by April end . Just being optimistic .


----------



## Chaths

Hyd2Aus said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> Chaths, thats not too bad, I guess, with max 2 months to get US PCC report. Did u send FedEx return envelope when u sent ur app to FBI? I didn't send any return envelope so it may take much more than 10 days to get to me since they post it. I sent my app to FBI in this month and delievered to them on 01/17.
> 
> Regards,
> Sridhar


Yes, I had sent a Fedex return envelope..


----------



## RakeshPatel

any update guys


----------



## JBY

DIAC still stuck May & with early and mid june applicants. As many mentioned here, It may take entire feb to process old system applications for priority 4 group. 

My fear is if its an actual slow down by DIAC (maybe due to elections next year they want to show low numbers of immigrants in 2012) . We will know for sure by March.


----------



## aarkay

Deleted due to repetition


----------



## aarkay

JBY said:


> DIAC still stuck May & with early and mid june applicants. As many mentioned here, It may take entire feb to process old system applications for priority 4 group.
> 
> My fear is if its an actual slow down by DIAC (maybe due to elections next year they want to show low numbers of immigrants in 2012) . We will know for sure by March.


The news of elections causing delay is horrifying if true......on 1st July 2012 rules of lodgement change again...hopefully DIAC will hasten the things..


----------



## mikai

Hyd2Aus said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> Chaths, thats not too bad, I guess, with max 2 months to get US PCC report. Did u send FedEx return envelope when u sent ur app to FBI? I didn't send any return envelope so it may take much more than 10 days to get to me since they post it. I sent my app to FBI in this month and delievered to them on 01/17.
> 
> Regards,
> Sridhar


Hyd2Aus/Sridhar, are you currently in India? Is it possible to send the app to FBI without return envelope and still receive the certificates internationally?

Thanks!


----------



## JBY

Someone here asked for "Flagged" Occupations, below is list: Basically if your occupation is in the below list, there's a big chance that they might remove it from SOL on July 2012. 

2211 Accountants
2241 Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians
2245 Land Economists and Valuers 
2322 Cartographers and Surveyors 
2332 Civil Engineering Professionals 
2334 Electronics Engineers
2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 
234211 Chemist 
2527 Speech Professionals and Audiologists
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 
3211 Automotive Electricians 
3212 Motor Mechanics 
3222 Sheet Metal Trades Workers 
3231 Aircraft Maintenance Engineers
3311 Bricklayers and Stonemasons 
3312 Carpenters and Joiners
3322 Painting Trades Workers 
3332 Plasterers
3334 Wall and Floor Tilers 
3991 Boat Builders and Shipwrights


----------



## Chaths

JBY said:


> Someone here asked for "Flagged" Occupations, below is list: Basically if your occupation is in the below list, there's a big chance that they might remove it from SOL on July 2012.
> 
> 2211 Accountants
> 2241 Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians
> 2245 Land Economists and Valuers
> 2322 Cartographers and Surveyors
> 2332 Civil Engineering Professionals
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 234211 Chemist
> 2527 Speech Professionals and Audiologists
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 3211 Automotive Electricians
> 3212 Motor Mechanics
> 3222 Sheet Metal Trades Workers
> 3231 Aircraft Maintenance Engineers
> 3311 Bricklayers and Stonemasons
> 3312 Carpenters and Joiners
> 3322 Painting Trades Workers
> 3332 Plasterers
> 3334 Wall and Floor Tilers
> 3991 Boat Builders and Shipwrights



Would this affect those of us who have applied under these occupations in 2011?


----------



## Hyd2Aus

mikai said:


> Hyd2Aus/Sridhar, are you currently in India? Is it possible to send the app to FBI without return envelope and still receive the certificates internationally?
> 
> Thanks!


----------------

Yes Mikai, thats true. In fact, with the new application form in FBI site doesn't have an option of selecting the 'Return Options' and they will post it back to overseas folks in 1st class mail, this could take little longer than courier. I have provided my cousin details in USA for the 'results to be sent to' communication address just to be on safe side .

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## imrancrest

JBY said:


> Someone here asked for "Flagged" Occupations, below is list: Basically if your occupation is in the below list, there's a big chance that they might remove it from SOL on July 2012.
> 
> 2211 Accountants
> 2241 Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians
> 2245 Land Economists and Valuers
> 2322 Cartographers and Surveyors
> 2332 Civil Engineering Professionals
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 234211 Chemist
> 2527 Speech Professionals and Audiologists
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 3211 Automotive Electricians
> 3212 Motor Mechanics
> 3222 Sheet Metal Trades Workers
> 3231 Aircraft Maintenance Engineers
> 3311 Bricklayers and Stonemasons
> 3312 Carpenters and Joiners
> 3322 Painting Trades Workers
> 3332 Plasterers
> 3334 Wall and Floor Tilers
> 3991 Boat Builders and Shipwrights


Hi , 

I dont think many occupations you have listed will be removed bcoz these occupations are very important for aus economy . For example , Civil , Industrial , Mechanical and Software .


----------



## vickey1

Chaths said:


> Would this affect those of us who have applied under these occupations in 2011?


No. It will not.

Check the below information.

*What happens if I lodge a visa before 1 July 2012?*

*If you lodged a visa application prior to 1 July 2012, it will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect at the time your visa application is processed.

You can also submit an EOI in SkillSelect. This would allow employers and state or territory governments to view your details which may increase the chances of obtaining a skilled visa.*

SkillSelect

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## vickey1

JBY said:


> Someone here asked for "Flagged" Occupations, below is list: Basically if your occupation is in the below list, there's a big chance that they might remove it from SOL on July 2012.
> 
> 2211 Accountants
> 2241 Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians
> 2245 Land Economists and Valuers
> 2322 Cartographers and Surveyors
> 2332 Civil Engineering Professionals
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 234211 Chemist
> 2527 Speech Professionals and Audiologists
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 3211 Automotive Electricians
> 3212 Motor Mechanics
> 3222 Sheet Metal Trades Workers
> 3231 Aircraft Maintenance Engineers
> 3311 Bricklayers and Stonemasons
> 3312 Carpenters and Joiners
> 3322 Painting Trades Workers
> 3332 Plasterers
> 3334 Wall and Floor Tilers
> 3991 Boat Builders and Shipwrights


Hello JBY,

Can you please tell me where you found this list?

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## twister292

JBY said:


> Someone here asked for "Flagged" Occupations, below is list: Basically if your occupation is in the below list, there's a big chance that they might remove it from SOL on July 2012.


I wont say it as a "big chance"...unless the labour market has deteriorated significantly or skills australia has changed its methodology,, changes to the SOL will normally not be very large.


----------



## JBY

vickey1 said:


> Hello JBY,
> 
> Can you please tell me where you found this list?
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


The list can be found here from Australia government:

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/PDFs_RTFs/FlaggedOccupations.pdf


These occupations are under review, and are at risk of being taken of SOL on July 2012. I also wonder why Business Analyst is on the list, but i guess it is (maybe a lot of people have applied for it).


----------



## JBY

vickey1 said:


> No. It will not.
> 
> Check the below information.
> 
> *What happens if I lodge a visa before 1 July 2012?*
> 
> *If you lodged a visa application prior to 1 July 2012, it will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect at the time your visa application is processed.
> 
> You can also submit an EOI in SkillSelect. This would allow employers and state or territory governments to view your details which may increase the chances of obtaining a skilled visa.*
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Hi Vickey, Do they define "PROCESSED" as in from the date of lodgment OR from the date you get a Case officer. I assume it means when you get a case officer. Maybe some of the senior members can shed some light as a lot of us are at risk of being thrown into the priority 5 HELL


----------



## Merang

JBY said:


> The list can be found here from Australia government:
> 
> http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/PDFs_RTFs/FlaggedOccupations.pdf
> 
> 
> These occupations are under review, and are at risk of being taken of SOL on July 2012. I also wonder why Business Analyst is on the list, but i guess it is (maybe a lot of people have applied for it).



Software and application programmar is 
Developer programmar 261312 in 2011 sol will be removed


----------



## mikai

Hyd2Aus said:


> ----------------
> 
> Yes Mikai, thats true. In fact, with the new application form in FBI site doesn't have an option of selecting the 'Return Options' and they will post it back to overseas folks in 1st class mail, this could take little longer than courier. I have provided my cousin details in USA for the 'results to be sent to' communication address just to be on safe side .
> 
> Thanks,
> Sri


Thanks Hyd2Aus, did your cousin receive it already?


----------



## forlorn79

Hi applied for 175 (system analyst) in November 2011. Been a silent reader for a while on this site. Thank you for sharing such good information.

I've also added my timeline on the spreadsheet as well.

Hopefully we would see DIAC move faster with applications the faster we moved to July applicants the nearer it gets to November applicants


----------



## forlorn79

JBY said:


> Hi Vickey, Do they define "PROCESSED" as in from the date of lodgment OR from the date you get a Case officer. I assume it means when you get a case officer. Maybe some of the senior members can shed some light as a lot of us are at risk of being thrown into the priority 5 HELL


There is another thread started for this topic. Maybe its best all such dicussion goes there. 

I understand your worry though as I'm a 175 applicant myself (applied in November 2011) but I'm hoping this thread is kept for the "good news" which I use to start my morning and click on other unsavoury links before later in the day


----------



## han solo

re: http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/PDFs_RTFs/FlaggedOccupations.pdf 

"These occupations *may be removed in future years* subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need."

oh wow! having gone through the waiting process for 8 long months, this is becoming more such a nail biting experience. despite, i want to stay positive that all of us in IT will never get affected with the new directive. i hope DIAC officers will be considerate to be back on its track on attending to us very very soon. 

have a big heart for us, officers.  it's a love month anyway.


----------



## Merang

Just want to know is developer /proggrammar is in that list which are under review


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Guys Got CO Today*

176 FS - 24-June-2011

Status - ABPF
Got Team 2 CO Email and requested - 
Exp Certificates & 
Birth Certificate for me ,my wife & my sponsor Bro.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Got CO and requested Birth certificates.

Now Question - None of us have any Birth Certificates.
We submitted school leaving certificates. (may be this will work in me and my wife case)

But in my sponsor brother case they requested only Birth Certificate.

Guy please reply what to do to get BirthCertificate in India. 

Can any body provide me Work experience Certificate Sample 'Analayst Programmer'


----------



## han solo

RakeshPatel, nice to hear there's a good news now. congratulations, mate! good luck! :clap2:

any new movement on 175 applicants?


----------



## clerk85

RakeshPatel said:


> Guys Got CO Today
> 
> 176 FS - 24-June-2011
> 
> Status - ABPF
> Got Team 2 CO Email and requested -
> Exp Certificates &
> Birth Certificate for me ,my wife & my sponsor Bro.


Congrats! You have brought some light in the dearth of CO allocation.


----------



## JBY

Congrats Rakesh Patel! All the best


----------



## JBY

Hi guys, Just an update, i found this previous post: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/98085-175-176-a.html

Some of the Senior members here seem to confirm that if your occupation is removed from SOL on july 2012, and you didn't get a CO, your 175 application will be thrown to Priority 5 Hellhole, even if you applied before. So anyone on the flagged list might be at risk. 

Lets hope DIAC gets up to speed soon, i'm trying to remain positive, but some of this stuff is scary


----------



## KL_User

*Exp Cert.*

Hi Rakesh, 

Congrats for your big news.:clap2:

As per your query regarding Exp Certificate(which you should provide for the last three years; 'MUST'), the following needs to be mentioned.

1. Your Designation.
2. Date of Joining.
3. Date of Leaving.
4. Salary per month.
5. No. of hours worked per week.
6. List of Job responsibilities carried out(preferably in bullets).

IT SHOULD BE SIGNED BY A PERSON (PREFERABLY your superior, on the company letter head and stamped) stating his/her full name and contact number.

Hope this solves your purpose. best of luck .








RakeshPatel said:


> *Guys Got CO Today*
> 
> 176 FS - 24-June-2011
> 
> Status - ABPF
> Got Team 2 CO Email and requested -
> Exp Certificates &
> Birth Certificate for me ,my wife & my sponsor Bro.


----------



## Merang

JBY said:


> Hi guys, Just an update, i found this previous post:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/98085-175-176-a.html
> 
> Some of the Senior members here seem to confirm that if your occupation is removed from SOL on july 2012, and you didn't get a CO, your 175 application will be thrown to Priority 5 Hellhole, even if you applied before. So anyone on the flagged list might be at risk.
> 
> Lets hope DIAC gets up to speed soon, i'm trying to remain positive, but some of this stuff is scary


Yes u r very right those applicant will be transferred to G5
But it doesnt mean they will not get visa
They will get visa but after more time.
Those will be lucky who will get co before that


----------



## JBY

Merang said:


> Yes u r very right those applicant will be transferred to G5
> But it doesnt mean they will not get visa
> They will get visa but after more time.
> Those will be lucky who will get co before that


Priority 5 may take upwards of 7 - 10 Years, by the time you get the Visa what is the use life is short


----------



## shrsir

*Got the Grant!!*

Hi All,

Good news to share, got my grant today! :clap2: I have been a silent member of this forum, want to thank everybody for their inputs - keep up the good work, it really helps!
My timelines:

Date of Visa application: 9th June 2011
Nationality: Indian
Trade/profession: Developer Programmer
Visa type: 175
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted: 13th Jan 2012
Police check submitted: 30th Jan 2012
Date CO assigned: 14th Dec 2012
Date of employment verification (If applicable): N/A
Date visa granted: 2nd Feb 2012


----------



## RakeshPatel

Have you got CO ?

in your signature you written ABPF.
and
timeline sheet is not updated ?






han solo said:


> RakeshPatel, nice to hear there's a good news now. congratulations, mate! good luck! :clap2:
> 
> any new movement on 175 applicants?


----------



## clerk85

shrsir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news to share, got my grant today! :clap2: I have been a silent member of this forum, want to thank everybody for their inputs - keep up the good work, it really helps!
> My timelines:
> 
> Date of Visa application: 9th June 2011
> Nationality: Indian
> Trade/profession: Developer Programmer
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore
> Medicals submitted: 13th Jan 2012
> Police check submitted: 30th Jan 2012
> Date CO assigned: 14th Dec 2012
> Date of employment verification (If applicable): N/A
> Date visa granted: 2nd Feb 2012


Congrats!
Wish you a great life ahead


----------



## obelixous

Congratulations and all the best for the move!



shrsir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news to share, got my grant today! :clap2: I have been a silent member of this forum, want to thank everybody for their inputs - keep up the good work, it really helps!
> My timelines:
> 
> Date of Visa application: 9th June 2011
> Nationality: Indian
> Trade/profession: Developer Programmer
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore
> Medicals submitted: 13th Jan 2012
> Police check submitted: 30th Jan 2012
> Date CO assigned: 14th Dec 2012
> Date of employment verification (If applicable): N/A
> Date visa granted: 2nd Feb 2012


----------



## sanands2007

RakeshPatel said:


> Guys Got CO Today
> 
> 176 FS - 24-June-2011
> 
> Status - ABPF
> Got Team 2 CO Email and requested -
> Exp Certificates &
> Birth Certificate for me ,my wife & my sponsor Bro.


Congrats Rakesh 

Regards 
San


----------



## imrancrest

RakeshPatel said:


> Got CO and requested Birth certificates.
> 
> Now Question - None of us have any Birth Certificates.
> We submitted school leaving certificates. (may be this will work in me and my wife case)
> 
> But in my sponsor brother case they requested only Birth Certificate.
> 
> Guy please reply what to do to get BirthCertificate in India.
> 
> Can any body provide me Work experience Certificate Sample 'Analayst Programmer'


Hi Rakesh , 

I guess they want to check the relationship thats why they ask birth certificate . ie , parents name matches in both of yours . 

I suggest you provide any of following docs , 

* Passport copy of your brother's - parents details page .
* Ration card mentioning all family members . If ration card names are spelled incorrectly , then get an affidavit stating both names mentioned in passport and ration card are same . 
* Or any other government document mentioning parents name .

All they would check is parents name matching or not .


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Imran,

I am sending our School leaving certificates again to them as BirthDate proofs.

and English Translated Ration Card as it has parent name.

Thanks for your suggestion.

Thanks
Rakesh







imrancrest said:


> Hi Rakesh ,
> 
> I guess they want to check the relationship thats why they ask birth certificate . ie , parents name matches in both of yours .
> 
> I suggest you provide any of following docs ,
> 
> * Passport copy of your brother's - parents details page .
> * Ration card mentioning all family members . If ration card names are spelled incorrectly , then get an affidavit stating both names mentioned in passport and ration card are same .
> * Or any other government document mentioning parents name .
> 
> All they would check is parents name matching or not .


----------



## imrancrest

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Imran,
> 
> I am sending our School leaving certificates again to them as BirthDate proofs.
> 
> and English Translated Ration Card as it has parent name.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Thanks
> Rakesh


For DOB proof , you can even use your passport as mentioned in DIAC site .


----------



## twister292

If your country issues birth certificates, then they will only accept other documents in rare cases.


----------



## varunsal

RakeshPatel said:


> *Guys Got CO Today*
> 
> 176 FS - 24-June-2011
> 
> Status - ABPF
> Got Team 2 CO Email and requested -
> Exp Certificates &
> Birth Certificate for me ,my wife & my sponsor Bro.


'Long wait' ends 
This is great news mate, all the best


----------



## guy22

just checked the progress, no updates hope we can all get a CO during the next fortnightray2:ray2:


----------



## varunsal

shrsir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news to share, got my grant today! :clap2: I have been a silent member of this forum, want to thank everybody for their inputs - keep up the good work, it really helps!
> My timelines:
> 
> Date of Visa application: 9th June 2011
> Nationality: Indian
> Trade/profession: Developer Programmer
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore
> Medicals submitted: 13th Jan 2012
> Police check submitted: 30th Jan 2012
> Date CO assigned: 14th Dec 2012
> Date of employment verification (If applicable): N/A
> Date visa granted: 2nd Feb 2012


Congarts mate :clap2:

great news, njoy!!!!!!


----------



## guy22

shrsir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news to share, got my grant today! :clap2: I have been a silent member of this forum, want to thank everybody for their inputs - keep up the good work, it really helps!
> My timelines:
> 
> Date of Visa application: 9th June 2011
> Nationality: Indian
> Trade/profession: Developer Programmer
> Visa type: 175
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore
> Medicals submitted: 13th Jan 2012
> Police check submitted: 30th Jan 2012
> Date CO assigned: 14th Dec 2012
> Date of employment verification (If applicable): N/A
> Date visa granted: 2nd Feb 2012


great news! grats!:clap2:


----------



## imrancrest

JBY said:


> Hi guys, Just an update, i found this previous post:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/98085-175-176-a.html
> 
> Some of the Senior members here seem to confirm that if your occupation is removed from SOL on july 2012, and you didn't get a CO, your 175 application will be thrown to Priority 5 Hellhole, even if you applied before. So anyone on the flagged list might be at risk.
> 
> Lets hope DIAC gets up to speed soon, i'm trying to remain positive, but some of this stuff is scary


I dont think so it will happen mate . Hopefully we oct applicants get CO by April end or max by May . Hoping all goes as expected .


----------



## mandhani

imrancrest said:


> I dont think so it will happen mate . Hopefully we oct applicants get CO by April end or max by May . Hoping all goes as expected .


Can you please put your timeline in your signature as that will help for a quick reference to other forum members.Thanks.


----------



## juaning

am i the only first week of june applicant that hasn't been contacted by co yet?


----------



## mehran2010

Hello mates,

There seems to be an update in my case. Today I came across this message in my application page: "03/02/2012 >> Application being processed further".  Does it mean that I have been assigned a CO?


----------



## danielteh

Hi juaning...im from first week with no CO. applied on 5th june, 175.


----------



## twister292

mehran2010 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> There seems to be an update in my case. Today I came across this message in my application page: "03/02/2012 >> Application being processed further".  Does it mean that I have been assigned a CO?


Quite likely.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Yes ,you have a CO,

Do you have status like ' Email sent to you' ..I have it.

Any thing requested from your CO ?





mehran2010 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> There seems to be an update in my case. Today I came across this message in my application page: "03/02/2012 >> Application being processed further".  Does it mean that I have been assigned a CO?


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> Yes ,you have a CO,
> 
> Do you have status like ' Email sent to you' ..I have it.
> 
> Any thing requested from your CO ?


No requests from my CO yet. Have external checks been completed by now or not yet?


----------



## Guest

An 'Application Being Processed Further' message WITHOUT an 'Email sent to you' message usually means your application has been sent for external checks...


----------



## Guest

Also, hopefully the next weekly update will take things to 30 May 2011 at least.


----------



## LauraJono

Hi guys

Just to keep you updated, we were allocated a CO yesterday.

176 FS
Lodged - 17th June 2011
CO Assigned 2nd Feb
Medicals & PCC outstanding


----------



## mehran2010

leptokurtic said:


> An 'Application Being Processed Further' message WITHOUT an 'Email sent to you' message usually means your application has been sent for external checks...


Thanks for the info. I noticed that you are also on external checks now. Approximately how long does the external check takes for applicants from Iran? Does it make any difference in processing speed that I have been living overseas during the past three years?


----------



## twister292

leptokurtic said:


> An 'Application Being Processed Further' message WITHOUT an 'Email sent to you' message usually means your application has been sent for external checks...


My application went for external checks before I actually got a CO...

My CO has sent an email to me as well, but it seems she is a bit lazy to update the online portal, so nothing other than the ABPF has changed on that...

Even more strange is I have TWO messages for ABPF, one on the main page and one as sub-message to "bridging visa granted"...


----------



## mehran2010

twister292 said:


> My application went for external checks before I actually got a CO...
> 
> My CO has sent an email to me as well, but it seems she is a bit lazy to update the online portal, so nothing other than the ABPF has changed on that...
> 
> Even more strange is I have TWO messages for ABPF, one on the main page and one as sub-message to "bridging visa granted"...


Hello mate,

Has your CO been assigned on 23 Jan *2012*? I have noticed that your signature says it was assigned on 23 Jan *2011*.


----------



## mehran2010

What is *ABPF*?


----------



## juaning

danielteh said:


> Hi juaning...im from first week with no CO. applied on 5th june, 175.


Where are you from mate? Are you in Australia yet?


----------



## juaning

mehran2010 said:


> What is ABPF?


It means application being process further


----------



## mehran2010

juaning said:


> It means application being process further


Thanks. Best of luck with your application!


----------



## twister292

mehran2010 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Has your CO been assigned on 23 Jan *2012*? I have noticed that your signature says it was assigned on 23 Jan *2011*.


Good pick...it's 23-Jan-2012 actually, I'll correct it!


----------



## Guest

twister292 said:


> My application went for external checks before I actually got a CO...
> 
> My CO has sent an email to me as well, but it seems she is a bit lazy to update the online portal, so nothing other than the ABPF has changed on that...
> 
> Even more strange is I have TWO messages for ABPF, one on the main page and one as sub-message to "bridging visa granted"...


The 'Email sent to you' message appears when the email is:

1. A request for updated information before the visa grant/pre-grant email.
2. A pre-grant email.
3. A grant email.

Many indian/chinese etc. etc. applicants have reported seeing this message and all of them get the grant shortly afterwards without any lengthy external checks. If your status turns ABPF without the 'Email sent to you' message, in MOST cases it means the case is gone for external checks. That is my understanding of the situation.


----------



## manuknair

*Got my Visa*

Hi Friends,

Finally I got my Visa approved on Feb 2. Looks like things have started moving again.

All the best to the rest of the members.... 


Now gotta plan for the move to Aussie Land.... 

________________________________________________________________________________


Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | PCC - Dec 5 | CO allocated: Dec 8| Meds: Dec 22 | Visa Grant: Feb 2, 2012 :clap2: | First Entry to be before Dec 5, 2012


----------



## twister292

leptokurtic said:


> The 'Email sent to you' message appears when the email is:
> 
> 1. A request for updated information before the visa grant/pre-grant email.
> 2. A pre-grant email.
> 3. A grant email.
> 
> Many indian/chinese etc. etc. applicants have reported seeing this message and all of them get the grant shortly afterwards without any lengthy external checks. If your status turns ABPF without the 'Email sent to you' message, in MOST cases it means the case is gone for external checks. That is my understanding of the situation.


That is true, but only if the CO actually changes the online status...even when my CO emailed me, there was no "email sent to you" message in my online tracker...


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> Yes ,you have a CO,
> 
> Do you have status like ' Email sent to you' ..I have it.
> 
> Any thing requested from your CO ?


Congratulation...

send as many document as you can ... 

And I believe they did not ask you about PCC yet did they?

Good luck...


----------



## clerk85

manuknair said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally I got my Visa approved on Feb 2. Looks like things have started moving again.
> 
> All the best to the rest of the members....
> 
> Now gotta plan for the move to Aussie Land....


Congrats munaknair. Wish you a great life ahead


----------



## mehran2010

manuknair said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally I got my Visa approved on Feb 2. Looks like things have started moving again.
> 
> Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | PCC - Dec 5 | CO allocated: Dec 8| Meds: Dec 22 | Visa Grant: Feb 2, 2012 :clap2: | First Entry to be before Dec 5, 2012


Congratulations friend! :clap2:


----------



## RakeshPatel

they didn't asked for PCC yet.



sgn051 said:


> Congratulation...
> 
> send as many document as you can ...
> 
> And I believe they did not ask you about PCC yet did they?
> 
> Good luck...


----------



## Guest

twister292 said:


> That is true, but only if the CO actually changes the online status...even when my CO emailed me, there was no "email sent to you" message in my online tracker...


I've been contacted by my CO as well. That message appears only when the case in nearing finalization and I've only seen the 'not so high risk' applicants reporting this message. Me and you might never see that message even when the CO sends the grant email...


----------



## obelixous

Congratulations and all the best for the move! :clap2:


manuknair said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally I got my Visa approved on Feb 2. Looks like things have started moving again.
> 
> All the best to the rest of the members....
> 
> 
> Now gotta plan for the move to Aussie Land....
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Online 175 - 07 June 2011 | ACS: 261313 | PCC - Dec 5 | CO allocated: Dec 8| Meds: Dec 22 | Visa Grant: Feb 2, 2012 :clap2: | First Entry to be before Dec 5, 2012


----------



## jclem

Congrats, Rakesh! Hope a CO gets in touch with us soon too. We lodged our 175 application 2 days after you did. Ours is June 26, 2011. 



RakeshPatel said:


> *Guys Got CO Today*
> 
> 176 FS - 24-June-2011
> 
> Status - ABPF
> Got Team 2 CO Email and requested -
> Exp Certificates &
> Birth Certificate for me ,my wife & my sponsor Bro.


----------



## itskamran

leptokurtic said:


> The 'Email sent to you' message appears when the email is:
> 
> 1. A request for updated information before the visa grant/pre-grant email.
> 2. A pre-grant email.
> 3. A grant email.
> 
> Many indian/chinese etc. etc. applicants have reported seeing this message and all of them get the grant shortly afterwards without any lengthy external checks. If your status turns ABPF without the 'Email sent to you' message, in MOST cases it means the case is gone for external checks. That is my understanding of the situation.


But i got 'Email sent to you' when CO first time contacted me and asked for my more evidences for job...
What do you say?


----------



## Guest

itskamran said:


> But i got 'Email sent to you' when CO first time contacted me and asked for my more evidences for job...
> What do you say?


Ohhhh??? Well that's new information for me. I've never seen any other Pakistani applicant reporting this message.


----------



## khurram159

I got 'e-Mail sent to you' message when CO emailed to get form-80 as well. It has the same date as ABPF. Subsequently CO suggested that external checks have started and I'll have to wait for 9-12 months. Not sure if this message signifies that you are nearing visa grant...



leptokurtic said:


> Ohhhh??? Well that's new information for me. I've never seen any other Pakistani applicant reporting this message.


----------



## adeelijaz49

leptokurtic said:


> Ohhhh??? Well that's new information for me. I've never seen any other Pakistani applicant reporting this message.


Well this happened to me, i got an email from CO and my status on Website got updated to "Email sent to you". they wanted further evidence of Job experience. I submitted that and got all the documents met Allhumdulilah. Waiting since then for them to request PCC and medicals.


----------



## hahamed

*email sent to you*



leptokurtic said:


> An 'Application Being Processed Further' message WITHOUT an 'Email sent to you' message usually means your application has been sent for external checks...


my case was different.
My CO changed Everything to MET & I saw "email sent to You" the same day but asking for Form80 & Spouse IELTs - i was so happy :dance:

but when i submitted Form80, he mentioned after 10 days, wait for Ext+Int Checks - ie 6-12 months waiting time :shocked:


----------



## JBY

*176 flood causing 175 delay*

Hi Guys,

Today i spoke to a friend who applied 175 through a MARA agent, he told me that his agent strongly believes that the DIAC 175 slowdown is to be blamed on a recent flood of 176 SS Applications going to DIAC which is creating backlog for us 175. According to him it seems a lot of people are going for SS 176 and most agents in India or otherwise are recommending SS 176 these days. 

Not sure of the accuracy of this info as its coming from a mara agent not diac directly, but i thought i'd share it with you guys


----------



## Guest

@khurram159, @adeelijaz49, @hahamed - Thanks for increasing my knowledge guys.


----------



## Merang

adeelijaz49 said:


> Well this happened to me, i got an email from CO and my status on Website got updated to "Email sent to you". they wanted further evidence of Job experience. I submitted that and got all the documents met Allhumdulilah. Waiting since then for them to request PCC and medicals.


very similar story same happened with me 
and its showing email sent to you message on my status page


----------



## mandhani

I am also of the same view going by the threads having so many recent 176 applications..Anyways I am expecting CO by April and so far that happens it should be good..

Do we know when SOL 2012 is scheduled to be released as a lot of speculation is there about IT occupations to be removed in new SOL as it was flagged for removal last time.If that is known that people will have peace of mind IF IT remains there..


----------



## JBY

mandhani said:


> I am also of the same view going by the threads having so many recent 176 applications..Anyways I am expecting CO by April and so far that happens it should be good..
> 
> Do we know when SOL 2012 is scheduled to be released as a lot of speculation is there about IT occupations to be removed in new SOL as it was flagged for removal last time.If that is known that people will have peace of mind IF IT remains there..


SOL lists (DRAFT, not final) usually released May - June.


----------



## Jay99

It's 1:30 PM, still no update from DIAC on allocation dates!!!!
Eagerly waiting.. :ranger:


__________________
175 Lodged Online: 30 June 2011, Medicals: Preloaded, PCC: Not Yet :nono:, CO: Not Yet :nono:


----------



## mac6788

Hi Frenz,

Just like many of you I am also a 175 applicant, impatiently waiting for my big Day. However, dat doesn't stop us from planning our future in Australia...atleast for the short term. Just would need some kind of advice from senior members and from da people who are already in Oz. 
With my Oz PR in hand I would like to take up my Masters dis year. Since, the investment on masters in Australia is huge, would any one of you be kind enough to advice me on the funding options available for higher education for PR holders in Australia. Do banks in Australia be able to provide any kind of study loans with my zero credit rating initially?? Any other kind of funding options you might be aware of? Any advice would be of great help. 
Thanks,
Maddy

-----------------------------------------

Occupation: Developer Programmer | Visa: 175 | Application date: 27-Oct-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| Visa Grant: Not Yet


----------



## vickey1

Jay99 said:


> It's 1:30 PM, still no update from DIAC on allocation dates!!!!
> Eagerly waiting.. :ranger:
> 
> 
> __________________
> 175 Lodged Online: 30 June 2011, Medicals: Preloaded, PCC: Not Yet :nono:, CO: Not Yet :nono:



Waiting to see the June dates in DIAC's allocation dates-page.

Many applicants including me are on pins and needles after reading the news of flagged occupations. 

Hope DIAC completes the processing of applications in the same speed as that of december-2011.


----------



## mehran2010

mac6788 said:


> Hi Frenz,
> With my Oz PR in hand I would like to take up my Masters dis year. Since, the investment on masters in Australia is huge, would any one of you be kind enough to advice me on the funding options available for higher education for PR holders in Australia. Do banks in Australia be able to provide any kind of study loans with my zero credit rating initially?? Any other kind of funding options you might be aware of?



Hello Maddy,

I think some universities don't charge tuitions from PRs. I am sure about this for some PhD programmes. By the way, I know that students who are Australian citizens or permanent residents ( with conditions) are eligible for interest free loans under HELP (Higher Education Loan Programme).


----------



## juaning

Got CO, asked for Evidence of designated Language, and Health Assessment! It's rare that they asked for designated language evidence, right? 

It's from team 7. Do you know how much does it cost to do medicals on sydney?

Thank you!


----------



## guy22

juaning said:


> Got CO, asked for Evidence of designated Language, and Health Assessment! It's rare that they asked for designated language evidence, right?
> 
> It's from team 7. Do you know how much does it cost to do medicals on sydney?
> 
> Thank you!


Grats on the CO allocation!

the medical in sydney for a PR visa (which means blood test and X-ray + regular checks) costed me 300+

Costs associated with visa medicals - Solutions - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals, Travel Health
IIRC, u need to do the first 4 in the table (please click on Visa Medical 2011-12 Price List)


----------



## ponsil7174

mac6788 said:


> Hi Frenz,
> 
> Just like many of you I am also a 175 applicant, impatiently waiting for my big Day. However, dat doesn't stop us from planning our future in Australia...atleast for the short term. Just would need some kind of advice from senior members and from da people who are already in Oz.
> With my Oz PR in hand I would like to take up my Masters dis year. Since, the investment on masters in Australia is huge, would any one of you be kind enough to advice me on the funding options available for higher education for PR holders in Australia. Do banks in Australia be able to provide any kind of study loans with my zero credit rating initially?? Any other kind of funding options you might be aware of? Any advice would be of great help.
> Thanks,
> Maddy
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Occupation: Developer Programmer | Visa: 175 | Application date: 27-Oct-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| Visa Grant: Not Yet


to the best of my knowledge Aussie Gov't got diffrent schmes on this, you can check it from here Welcome - Study Assist. Good luck on your study...


----------



## guy22

DIAC page updated............... May 23................ *sigh*...


----------



## sanands2007

*DIAC update*

23 May 2011

Is the latest update 

Regards
San


----------



## ponsil7174

juaning said:


> Got CO, asked for Evidence of designated Language, and Health Assessment! It's rare that they asked for designated language evidence, right?
> 
> It's from team 7. Do you know how much does it cost to do medicals on sydney?
> 
> Thank you!


What is your query? Is is about the cost of medical exam or to sit in designated language? 

It seemed you have done your medicals as per your signature. For evidencing the designated language, you can provide a letter issued by the university where you obtained your degree from (this is what I did), or else you have to verify this skill in Aussie, they have the body to do this, NAATI if I am not mistaken...check this http://www.naati.com.au/home_page.html...:)


----------



## juaning

guy22 said:


> Grats on the CO allocation!
> 
> the medical in sydney for a PR visa (which means blood test and X-ray + regular checks) costed me 300+
> 
> Costs associated with visa medicals - Solutions - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals, Travel Health
> IIRC, u need to do the first 4 in the table (please click on Visa Medical 2011-12 Price List)


Thanks! I did my medicals back in my country, but apparently they never get into australia  so probably i'll have to do it again


----------



## sgn051

23 May 2011 update on the DIAC side for us...

not good enough....


----------



## clerk85

sgn051 said:


> 23 May 2011 update on the DIAC side for us...
> 
> not good enough....


One thing I can't understand that why priority 5 is moving so fast. 1 month 18 days !


----------



## guy22

clerk85 said:


> One thing I can't understand that why priority 5 is moving so fast. 1 month 18 days !


That's a good point! It kind of contradicts with DIAC's policy "cat 5 applicants will be allocated when cat 1-4 are all finished" which was obviously not the case


----------



## JBY

They are still hovering around May!! wow, i think DIAC has something against us priority 4's 

At Current speed, they'll finish with June by April :juggle:


----------



## hahamed

*Notes*



JBY said:


> They are still hovering around May!! wow, i think DIAC has something against us priority 4's
> 
> At Current speed, they'll finish with June by April :juggle:



see Notes in the same page (like discussed here earlier)

*************************************************************
*Important note*

A high volume of Priority Group 4 applications were received in May and June 2011. Whilst cases continue to be allocated per week, the limited movement of allocation dates reflect the high volume of applications received during this period. The affected visa subclasses are:

•Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
•Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
•Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475


----------



## itskamran

I am getting tired! 4 Months have passed and my "character and national security checks" are not getting complete.


----------



## Merang

itskamran said:


> I am getting tired! 4 Months have passed and my "character and national security checks" are not getting complete.


Nowadays pakis getting sc completed in 6-8 months bro
Wait and see


----------



## itskamran

Merang said:


> Nowadays pakis getting sc completed in 6-8 months bro
> Wait and see


On 21 September 2011 CO contacted me and asked me for more job evidences like payslips, Tax and Bank statement, Form 80 and 1221

I provided Payslip (I am not tax payer and salary is given by hand in our company). After submitting Payslip CO replied me and said exact these wording 
"You will be contacted again when all character and national security checks are completed."

I have announced RED ALERT in my office for my job verification but more than 4 Months have passed and now my colleagues ask me that why my verification is not coming?

If someone could guide me that whether according to given circumstances, will DIAC would verify my job or they are satisfied now...

However, I think my CO is bit lazy to update my Application Status and things are looking like this

21/09/2011 Evidence of Specific Work Experience Requested
21/09/2011 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information Requested
21/09/2011 Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment Requested

What should i assume???
If someone could say something.......


----------



## twister292

itskamran said:


> What should i assume???
> If someone could say something.......


Apprently the checks can take their time...the CO will come back to you on their own if there's any updates...


----------



## bukhari

itskamran said:


> On 21 September 2011 CO contacted me and asked me for more job evidences like payslips, Tax and Bank statement, Form 80 and 1221
> 
> I provided Payslip (I am not tax payer and salary is given by hand in our company). After submitting Payslip CO replied me and said exact these wording
> "You will be contacted again when all character and national security checks are completed."
> 
> I have announced RED ALERT in my office for my job verification but more than 4 Months have passed and now my colleagues ask me that why my verification is not coming?
> 
> If someone could guide me that whether according to given circumstances, will DIAC would verify my job or they are satisfied now...
> 
> However, I think my CO is bit lazy to update my Application Status and things are looking like this
> 
> 21/09/2011 Evidence of Specific Work Experience Requested
> 21/09/2011 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information Requested
> 21/09/2011 Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment Requested
> 
> What should i assume???
> If someone could say something.......


well I applied on 28th of Dec 2011 and got CO assigned asking for Form 80 and all on 18th Jan 2012. Comparing to that I can say its going alittle slower for you. However I dont know how much time they will take from Form 80 to PCC and medicals for me. For the taxation sheet part. I had a issue as well since I received a one liner on Letter head of the companies telling how much they deducted my tax but its not of the same format which my agent gave me. it was a comprehensive form. No idea how will that go after it..


----------



## itskamran

twister292 said:


> Apprently the checks can take their time...the CO will come back to you on their own if there's any updates...


But what would be next step? Job verification???


----------



## mac6788

*Hii*



mehran2010 said:


> Hello Maddy,
> 
> I think some universities don't charge tuitions from PRs. I am sure about this for some PhD programmes. By the way, I know that students who are Australian citizens or permanent residents ( with conditions) are eligible for interest free loans under HELP (Higher Education Loan Programme).


Thanks for da info...mehran2010. However, I am afraid for Masters none of da universities have no tuition fee option. And as far as fee HELP program is concerned...PR holders are not eligible. Only Oz Citizens & Permanent HUMANITARIAN Visa holders are eligible. As PR holders v would only b able to catch hold of any Commonwealth Supported Seat which are quite limited and might not be available for your chosen course & University. So, after all dis, you are only left with full fee paying seat, which even though is lower dan dat for any international student but still is huge enough to burn a hole in ur pocket. 

I have not been able to find any info on any other kind of private funding options like from banks or trusts etc and dats wat is I am looking for..!


-----------------------------------------

Occupation: Developer Programmer | Visa: 175 | Application date: 27-Oct-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| Visa Grant: Not Yet


----------



## mac6788

ponsil7174 said:


> to the best of my knowledge Aussie Gov't got diffrent schmes on this, you can check it from here Welcome - Study Assist. Good luck on your study...


Thanks Buddy. Unfortunately....I have already gone through all these websites but to no help so far. 

Though v are eligible for Austudy program however..only after completing 104 weeks of stay in Australia. 


-----------------------------------------

Occupation: Developer Programmer | Visa: 175 | Application date: 27-Oct-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| Visa Grant: Not Yet


----------



## sgn051

Any one know in health documents if writen "further verification required" what that mean ? Any thing wrong ?


----------



## juaning

My medicals where lost in Buenos Aires, I talked to the embassy there, and now they uploaded it, so just need an answer from my uni and wait for the pre grant, i hope


----------



## sgn051

sgn051 said:


> Any one know in health documents if writen "further verification required" what that mean ? Any thing wrong ?


sorry it's 

*"Further checking required"*

what that suppose to do with Health ...???


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi all,

Since so quiet here, i got a situation where I applied on 23.6.2011 and when i sent though the medical result (paper base) my status has changed to the following, 

17/01/2012 Health requirements finalised Message 
17/01/2012 Further medical results received Message 
17/01/2012 Further medical results received Message 
17/01/2012 Further medical results received Message 
17/01/2012 HIV blood test received Message 

but beside this I received no communication from a co requesting any additional documents such as PCC (my PPCs were expired). Do you think i actually being allocated a co or someone else was only looked at my medical result? I'm from Malaysia (low risk) and i believe i don't have to go through external check procedure..... Confused....


----------



## varunsal

KennethFoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Since so quiet here, i got a situation where I applied on 23.6.2011 and when i sent though the medical result (paper base) my status has changed to the following,
> 
> 17/01/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
> 17/01/2012 Further medical results received Message
> 17/01/2012 Further medical results received Message
> 17/01/2012 Further medical results received Message
> 17/01/2012 HIV blood test received Message
> 
> but beside this I received no communication from a co requesting any additional documents such as PCC (my PPCs were expired). Do you think i actually being allocated a co or someone else was only looked at my medical result? I'm from Malaysia (low risk) and i believe i don't have to go through external check procedure..... Confused....


If your applications status online says 'Application being processed further', then you already have a CO and might contact you anytime.

Otherwise, these are 'received' messages, and these will get finalized once you have CO.....

All the best


----------



## KennethFoo

:


varunsal said:


> If your applications status online says 'Application being processed further', then you already have a CO and might contact you anytime.
> 
> Otherwise, these are 'received' messages, and these will get finalized once you have CO.....
> 
> All the best


Thanks varunsal, that's what I guessed neither...  

How much longer I need to wait.....


----------



## varunsal

KennethFoo said:


> :
> 
> Thanks varunsal, that's what I guessed neither...
> 
> How much longer I need to wait.....


Current date is '23rd May', means there still some time for you......

Plus they have written a note there: "A high volume of Priority Group 4 applications were received in May and June 2011. Whilst cases continue to be allocated per week, the limited movement of allocation dates reflect the high volume of applications received during this period."

So thats why progress been little slow.......

You have your medicals done, may be initiate PCC if it takes long; once you get CO in no time you will get the grant or may directly get grant if all's done 

So, sit tight, something good is 'coming soon'


----------



## phprocker

Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


----------



## mehran2010

phprocker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


Congratulations!! That's awesome! :clap2: Good luck with your move to Australia!


----------



## deeptss

phprocker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


congrats


----------



## KennethFoo

phprocker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


Congrat mate.... All the best!!!


----------



## melbourne

phprocker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## clerk85

phprocker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


Congrats!


----------



## frajiv

Hi guys. quick question and an urgent one at that. I have received my Visa stamped in Jaunary 2012 and need to make my first entry by December 2012 to enter. I am a single guy and I am getting married in April. I am planning to combine my first entry trip and my honeymoon to save on costs. I am confused as to what visa should my wife be coming on, how long would the visa process take and what are the documents required for this.

If anyone is in a similar position or know someone who is, request you to kindly help me out.


----------



## varunsal

phprocker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


Congrats mate!!!! :clap2:


----------



## itskamran

phprocker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


Congratulations!!! How much time your security checks took?


----------



## Merang

phprocker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


M...... m..... g.
Big news
Good luck bro


----------



## Guest

Frajiv, you will need to apply for a spouse visa 309/100 for your wife but it is unlikely to be granted by April. If you want her to go with you she will also have to apply for a tourist visa.


----------



## sgn051

frajiv said:


> Hi guys. quick question and an urgent one at that. I have received my Visa stamped in Jaunary 2012 and need to make my first entry by December 2012 to enter. I am a single guy and I am getting married in April. I am planning to combine my first entry trip and my honeymoon to save on costs. I am confused as to what visa should my wife be coming on, how long would the visa process take and what are the documents required for this.
> 
> If anyone is in a similar position or know someone who is, request you to kindly help me out.


If I m not wrong then u can apply her visiting visa that get with in few weeks if u lucky then in 2 weeks see what other say


----------



## Maz25

phprocker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know here that I just received the visa grant email for me and my family. Thanks to everyone for keeping this place active and providing valuable information.


Congratulations and very best of luck with your move down under.


----------



## phprocker

itskamran said:


> Congratulations!!! How much time your security checks took?


Thank you everyone it was a big news , the entire process took exactly 18 months!

itskamran , it took about 8 months for the security checks, not too bad!


----------



## hahamed

*DIAC getting faster*



phprocker said:


> Thank you everyone it was a big news , the entire process took exactly 18 months!
> 
> itskamran , it took about 8 months for the security checks, not too bad!



was it Team 4 for u - it sounds quite faster, excluding Christmas break - it wud be 7-months then, or is it bcos - u had FL Med & PCC (it seems - not asked from u lately)


----------



## iceguitar

yc86 said:


> However I noted on the letter that i do not have the right of review with respect to their decision.


the right of review is with respect to this particular application. You can wait a while (6 months?) and do a fresh application- at that time you will need to specify of any refusals were granted to you in the past and why. That generally covers off documental mistakes.

Note that this is not one off and it is common for rejections to happen on similar grounds. Reapplication has solved this I most cases I know of. Good luck.


----------



## sgn051

Some Good News and Some Bad news from My Side....

Good news is I get CO yesterday 7/2/2012 and ask for do follow up with Medibank Health Server regarding to finalizing of medicals for my mother or I need to do some more with Medibank health for Medicals and ask for IELTS results of My mother.

Now Bad news is I contacted Medibank health and they told Medicals had been finalized by MOC (Medical Officer of Commanwealth) and Uploaded to Immigration department now Immigration IT department not downloaded and uploaded to correct location.

Medibank health told this is two Part of Process one send from Medibank side and second done from IT department of Immigration Side. Now Immigration Department told me that they did not received that so I contected Medibank health that DIAC not received that so Medibank health told they going resend again Just ask CO to contact their IT department for fix and resolve this.

I confuse... as I m sad  should I happy in such situation... 

All other medicals they did receive....

any way wish me Luck and Good luck to others


----------



## deeptss

sgn051 said:


> Some Good News and Some Bad news from My Side....
> 
> Good news is I get CO yesterday 7/2/2012 and ask for do follow up with Medibank Health Server regarding to finalizing of medicals for my mother or I need to do some more with Medibank health for Medicals and ask for IELTS results of My mother.
> 
> Now Bad news is I contacted Medibank health and they told Medicals had been finalized by MOC (Medical Officer of Commanwealth) and Uploaded to Immigration department now Immigration IT department not downloaded and uploaded to correct location.
> 
> Medibank health told this is two Part of Process one send from Medibank side and second done from IT department of Immigration Side. Now Immigration Department told me that they did not received that so I contected Medibank health that DIAC not received that so Medibank health told they going resend again Just ask CO to contact their IT department for fix and resolve this.
> 
> I confuse... as I m sad  should I happy in such situation...
> 
> All other medicals they did receive....
> 
> any way wish me Luck and Good luck to others


First of all a big congratulations  and next I will pray for other things don't worry every thing will be sorted out asap


----------



## guy22

sgn051 said:


> Some Good News and Some Bad news from My Side....
> 
> Good news is I get CO yesterday 7/2/2012 and ask for do follow up with Medibank Health Server regarding to finalizing of medicals for my mother or I need to do some more with Medibank health for Medicals and ask for IELTS results of My mother.
> 
> Now Bad news is I contacted Medibank health and they told Medicals had been finalized by MOC (Medical Officer of Commanwealth) and Uploaded to Immigration department now Immigration IT department not downloaded and uploaded to correct location.
> 
> Medibank health told this is two Part of Process one send from Medibank side and second done from IT department of Immigration Side. Now Immigration Department told me that they did not received that so I contected Medibank health that DIAC not received that so Medibank health told they going resend again Just ask CO to contact their IT department for fix and resolve this.
> 
> I confuse... as I m sad  should I happy in such situation...
> 
> All other medicals they did receive....
> 
> any way wish me Luck and Good luck to others


grats!! :clap2::clap2::clap2: and i don't think the bad news is that bad 

where is my CO now :juggle:


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Sgn051 -
Congrats for CO.

Don't worry - just follow up ,things will be sorted out ,trust god.

Best luck



sgn051 said:


> Some Good News and Some Bad news from My Side....
> 
> Good news is I get CO yesterday 7/2/2012 and ask for do follow up with Medibank Health Server regarding to finalizing of medicals for my mother or I need to do some more with Medibank health for Medicals and ask for IELTS results of My mother.
> 
> Now Bad news is I contacted Medibank health and they told Medicals had been finalized by MOC (Medical Officer of Commanwealth) and Uploaded to Immigration department now Immigration IT department not downloaded and uploaded to correct location.
> 
> Medibank health told this is two Part of Process one send from Medibank side and second done from IT department of Immigration Side. Now Immigration Department told me that they did not received that so I contected Medibank health that DIAC not received that so Medibank health told they going resend again Just ask CO to contact their IT department for fix and resolve this.
> 
> I confuse... as I m sad  should I happy in such situation...
> 
> All other medicals they did receive....
> 
> any way wish me Luck and Good luck to others


----------



## sam_lloyd1881

frajiv said:


> Hi guys. quick question and an urgent one at that. I have received my Visa stamped in Jaunary 2012 and need to make my first entry by December 2012 to enter. I am a single guy and I am getting married in April. I am planning to combine my first entry trip and my honeymoon to save on costs. I am confused as to what visa should my wife be coming on, how long would the visa process take and what are the documents required for this.
> 
> If anyone is in a similar position or know someone who is, request you to kindly help me out.


Hallo Franjiv,

Do you intend to stay on permenantly after ur honeymoon? If you are, i think you could apply for a spousal visa for your partner. If it's just for holiday purposes first, a tourist visa should be fine.


----------



## clerk85

Congrats Sgn051 for CO allocation


----------



## stormgal

congratulations, Sgn051 - you are so fortunate to bring your mom with you - I hope everything works out


----------



## sgn051

stormgal said:


> congratulations, Sgn051 - you are so fortunate to bring your mom with you - I hope everything works out


Thanks to every one ... Yes I wish all will be good


----------



## rahulsingh

*Finally Got CO *

Here comes the good news .. i have been waiting for so long ....

I have got a CO (Team-2)just few minutes back ... & all documents are met except the Birth Certificate. 
I have my birth certificate but it’s not in English but my wife doesn’t have it but she has high school leaving/passing certificate which has her date of birth. 
Do i need to translate it? Where can i do this in Sydney? 
Any quick solution for this problem ..
I wish all of you good luck for ur application ... 

Thanks ,
Rahul


----------



## guy22

rahulsingh said:


> Here comes the good news .. i have been waiting for so long ....
> 
> I have got a CO (Team-2)just few minutes back ... & all documents are met except the Birth Certificate.
> I have my birth certificate but it’s not in English but my wife doesn’t have it but she has high school leaving/passing certificate which has her date of birth.
> Do i need to translate it? Where can i do this in Sydney?
> Any quick solution for this problem ..
> I wish all of you good luck for ur application ...
> 
> Thanks ,
> Rahul


congrats!!:clap2::clap2: gives me hope too....


----------



## RakeshPatel

send a color scan copy in india to someone , 
Get it translated and get color scan 

you need to affidavit for your wife birth date.
OR
get birth certificate from her birth place.







rahulsingh said:


> Here comes the good news .. i have been waiting for so long ....
> 
> I have got a CO (Team-2)just few minutes back ... & all documents are met except the Birth Certificate.
> I have my birth certificate but it’s not in English but my wife doesn’t have it but she has high school leaving/passing certificate which has her date of birth.
> Do i need to translate it? Where can i do this in Sydney?
> Any quick solution for this problem ..
> I wish all of you good luck for ur application ...
> 
> Thanks ,
> Rahul


----------



## rahulsingh

Thanks Rakesh....

Will High school leaving/passing certificate do in my wife's case ??


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Congratulations....
Processing of category 4 offshore is speeding up...
Are you on student visa in australia?


----------



## Achilles

Just logged in to say Congrats to you! I've been peeking in every now and then to see if you have got your CO allocated or not. All the best. Hope everything goes smooth from here. 




sgn051 said:


> Some Good News and Some Bad news from My Side....
> 
> Good news is I get CO yesterday 7/2/2012 and ask for do follow up with Medibank Health Server regarding to finalizing of medicals for my mother or I need to do some more with Medibank health for Medicals and ask for IELTS results of My mother.
> 
> Now Bad news is I contacted Medibank health and they told Medicals had been finalized by MOC (Medical Officer of Commanwealth) and Uploaded to Immigration department now Immigration IT department not downloaded and uploaded to correct location.
> 
> Medibank health told this is two Part of Process one send from Medibank side and second done from IT department of Immigration Side. Now Immigration Department told me that they did not received that so I contected Medibank health that DIAC not received that so Medibank health told they going resend again Just ask CO to contact their IT department for fix and resolve this.
> 
> I confuse... as I m sad  should I happy in such situation...
> 
> All other medicals they did receive....
> 
> any way wish me Luck and Good luck to others


----------



## obelixous

Congratulations for the CO Allocation, hope you are able to resolve the birth certificate thing quickly.



rahulsingh said:


> Here comes the good news .. i have been waiting for so long ....
> 
> I have got a CO (Team-2)just few minutes back ... & all documents are met except the Birth Certificate.
> I have my birth certificate but it’s not in English but my wife doesn’t have it but she has high school leaving/passing certificate which has her date of birth.
> Do i need to translate it? Where can i do this in Sydney?
> Any quick solution for this problem ..
> I wish all of you good luck for ur application ...
> 
> Thanks ,
> Rahul


----------



## shawais

Hi all, 

I launched my application for GSM on 26th Jan and CO is allocated on 15 Sept. CO requested some more documents like salary slips, some modifications in experience letter. I provided all required things on 12 Sept and then I got reply that now application is under internal checks and might take 6 to 9 months. 

But on the online application checking status page it is showing that "Health requirements outstanding", "Character assessment particulars outstanding" and there is one link too "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". I have already submitted Form80 too. 

What do you suggest? Should I fill in online character assessment too and submit health and character outstanding documents or wait for CO reply? 

Need your guidance and help. 

Cheers, 
Awais


----------



## Merang

*no u dont need*



shawais said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> u dont need to send it again if you once has sent
> just wait and see
> you have done your job let the immi do their:juggle:


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Rahul,

school leaving certificate can work but you need to give clarification why you don't have birth certificate.

I am in same situation like you.

What i did it , I went to my wife birth place "Village Panchayt" and got Birth certificate. in 2 Language , including English.

As Birth certificate is needed every where , so I thought let's do it now.
in Aus Citizenship procedure it's also needed.

Best luck.





rahulsingh said:


> Thanks Rakesh....
> 
> Will High school leaving/passing certificate do in my wife's case ??


----------



## shawais

*thanks*



Merang said:


> shawais said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> u dont need to send it again if you once has sent
> just wait and see
> you have done your job let the immi do their:juggle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for youre reply,  layball:
Click to expand...


----------



## rahulsingh

virtual_bajwa said:


> Congratulations....
> Processing of category 4 offshore is speeding up...
> Are you on student visa in australia?


currently i am on work visa 457.


----------



## itskamran

Can anyone guide me that what is the difference between "Internal checks", "External Checks" and "character and national security checks"


----------



## hahamed

itskamran said:


> Can anyone guide me that what is the difference between "Internal checks", "External Checks" and "character and national security checks"



Difficult question

did u submit Security Referral Application Form (SRAF) - go to your Doc upload link, look for SRAF, most probably it is auto uploaded as your *NAME DOB.pdf file* this one probably have some link to the last one.

If u have submitted Form 80 for u & Secondary applicants - that refer to 2nd one

1st one probably is Integrity check of all docs u submitted.

I might be completely wrong - and recommend not to think too much on these, it wont get u anywhere :juggle:


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
I have been granted visa subclass 175 today...Can you please update my grant date in the url: http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet 

Dhawal.


----------



## imrancrest

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I have been granted visa subclass 175 today...Can you please update my grant date in the url: http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet
> 
> Dhawal.


congrats Dhawal . BTW , you got CO in July and getting grant now . Why it took so long ?


----------



## imrancrest

*Uploaded wrong Form 80 . What to do ?*

Hi ,

I just realized that I have uploaded the Form 80 which had a minor error by mistake . Uploaded a wrong one .

what do i do now ? .

Upload the correct one directly or

wait for CO or

Fill form 1023 and upload correct one .

Mistake is : For country of birth , I entered just "I" instead of "India" and entire form was hand written .

Pls advice .


----------



## sanands2007

sgn051 said:


> Some Good News and Some Bad news from My Side....
> 
> Good news is I get CO yesterday 7/2/2012 and ask for do follow up with Medibank Health Server regarding to finalizing of medicals for my mother or I need to do some more with Medibank health for Medicals and ask for IELTS results of My mother.
> 
> Now Bad news is I contacted Medibank health and they told Medicals had been finalized by MOC (Medical Officer of Commanwealth) and Uploaded to Immigration department now Immigration IT department not downloaded and uploaded to correct location.
> 
> Medibank health told this is two Part of Process one send from Medibank side and second done from IT department of Immigration Side. Now Immigration Department told me that they did not received that so I contected Medibank health that DIAC not received that so Medibank health told they going resend again Just ask CO to contact their IT department for fix and resolve this.
> 
> I confuse... as I m sad  should I happy in such situation...
> 
> All other medicals they did receive....
> 
> any way wish me Luck and Good luck to others


Congrats SGN , hope you get ur grant soon 

Regards 
San


----------



## sgn051

Achilles said:


> Just logged in to say Congrats to you! I've been peeking in every now and then to see if you have got your CO allocated or not. All the best. Hope everything goes smooth from here.


Thanks and Good luck for your future...


----------



## sgn051

rahulsingh said:


> currently i am on work visa 457.


Ok RahulSingh 
now go on NATTI website and search for Gujarati or Hindi to English translater
you will get there so far I know one of my class mate done this and she or he live in westmead, NSW (if you are in sydney).

in that website search list you will find certified translater approved by NATTI

but this is expensive but yes very quick compare to get from INDIA. I believe about $100 or less

reply here if you need more information


----------



## sgn051

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I just realized that I have uploaded the Form 80 which had a minor error by mistake . Uploaded a wrong one .
> 
> what do i do now ? .
> 
> Upload the correct one directly or
> 
> wait for CO or
> 
> Fill form 1023 and upload correct one .
> 
> Mistake is : For country of birth , I entered just "I" instead of "India" and entire form was hand written .
> 
> Pls advice .


Just send another one..... write in email why you sending another one...
for more safe side call DIAC and ASK them what to do...


----------



## Merang

hahamed said:


> Difficult question
> 
> did u submit Security Referral Application Form (SRAF) - go to your Doc upload link, look for SRAF, most probably it is auto uploaded as your *NAME DOB.pdf file* this one probably have some link to the last one.
> 
> If u have submitted Form 80 for u & Secondary applicants - that refer to 2nd one
> 
> 1st one probably is Integrity check of all docs u submitted.
> 
> I might be completely wrong - and recommend not to think too much on these, it wont get u anywhere :juggle:


Its mean checks done by Australian agencies internal checks
And external checks by your home country agencies and integrity means you are not a danger for their country (Aust). 
It's nothing with docs thanks


----------



## obelixous

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I have been granted visa subclass 175 today...Can you please update my grant date in the url: http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet
> 
> Dhawal.


Congratulations Dhawal! All the best for the move.


----------



## mandhani

obelixous said:


> Congratulations Dhawal! All the best for the move.


It will be real interesting to see when Obelixous gets CO as it will mark the start of CO allocation for post July 11 applicants.The sooner the better before new SOL or 2012 changes shatter our dreams.

I am hopeful that this day will come by first week of March and praying for the same to happen.


----------



## obelixous

mandhani said:


> It will be real interesting to see when Obelixous gets CO as it will mark the start of CO allocation for post July 11 applicants.The sooner the better before new SOL or 2012 changes shatter our dreams.
> 
> I am hopeful that this day will come by first week of March and praying for the same to happen.


The new SOL is surely a cause of concern. I also hope that DIAC picks up pace on CO Allocation and Visa grant. Hoping and wishing for the best for all of us.


----------



## Dhawal

obelixous said:


> Congratulations Dhawal! All the best for the move.


Thanks a lot.....


----------



## dreamaus

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> school leaving certificate can work but you need to give clarification why you don't have birth certificate.
> 
> I am in same situation like you.
> 
> What i did it , I went to my wife birth place "Village Panchayt" and got Birth certificate. in 2 Language , including English.
> 
> As Birth certificate is needed every where , so I thought let's do it now.
> in Aus Citizenship procedure it's also needed.
> 
> Best luck.


Rakesh..myself and my wife have birth certificate but they don't have our names and it is very difficult to get our names in it now.! Again will college TC, mark sheets, passports etc won't satisfy the CO?


----------



## Dhawal

imrancrest said:


> congrats Dhawal . BTW , you got CO in July and getting grant now . Why it took so long ?


Hi,
Thanks..Actually there was a change of circumstances in between.We were blessed with a baby girl in between. So the medicals got delayed a bit.


Dhawal.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Dremaus,

I have same issues.
So I made affidavits.. "That my was A and now I used B every where.
I am same only one person , this should be signed by your father or mother that's it.

they will issue Birth certificates with new names. It seems hard ,but it's simple once you make your mind to get it.

I think they won't satisfy with other stuff..as I already submitted all other..then also they asked..that means they are not satisfied.




dreamaus said:


> Rakesh..myself and my wife have birth certificate but they don't have our names and it is very difficult to get our names in it now.! Again will college TC, mark sheets, passports etc won't satisfy the CO?


----------



## CYK

My visa subclass 475 was received and commenced on 6th of Jan 2012, so far no CO has been assigned and read about the Skill Select on the DIAC website that beginning in July 2012, you will need an invitation to apply for the visa, will it affect my current visa application?


----------



## dreamaus

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Dremaus,
> 
> I have same issues.
> So I made affidavits.. "That my was A and now I used B every where.
> I am same only one person , this should be signed by your father or mother that's it.
> 
> they will issue Birth certificates with new names. It seems hard ,but it's simple once you make your mind to get it.
> 
> I think they won't satisfy with other stuff..as I already submitted all other..then also they asked..that means they are not satisfied.


oh...means you made affidavits that I was called earlier by name 'A' and now I am called as 'B' so give me a birth certificate with my new name 'B' on it?

Normally names changes in India must be proved by giving advertisements in 2 newspaper and getting affidavit from notary...atleast for passports they follow this process...

did they ask for any proof for older name and new name? Sorry to bug you with lot of question...


----------



## melbourne

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I have been granted visa subclass 175 today...Can you please update my grant date in the url: http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet
> 
> Dhawal.


Congratulations Dhawal !


----------



## imrancrest

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Thanks..Actually there was a change of circumstances in between.We were blessed with a baby girl in between. So the medicals got delayed a bit.
> 
> 
> Dhawal.


Oh ok . Good luck mate . All the best for your move with your family .


----------



## shawais

CYK said:


> My visa subclass 475 was received and commenced on 6th of Jan 2012, so far no CO has been assigned and read about the Skill Select on the DIAC website that beginning in July 2012, you will need an invitation to apply for the visa, will it affect my current visa application?


Hi... 

As far I know changes will effect on the applications applied after July 2012. It will not impact previously lodged applications.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Dreamaus,

It worked for me.

I have not given advertisements. just Affidavit.
You have old name proof then show other wise it's ok.

Hope it works for you..it's not difficult.

Make Affidavit ->
"I was called earlier by name 'A' and now I am called as 'B' so give me a birth certificate with my new name 'B' on it. write in school records , passport etc.. every where it B. " 

Notary guy will do this for you 

Thanks
RakeshPatel



dreamaus said:


> oh...means you made affidavits that I was called earlier by name 'A' and now I am called as 'B' so give me a birth certificate with my new name 'B' on it?
> 
> Normally names changes in India must be proved by giving advertisements in 2 newspaper and getting affidavit from notary...atleast for passports they follow this process...
> 
> did they ask for any proof for older name and new name? Sorry to bug you with lot of question...


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Rahul ,

I was updating this google spread sheet, Now a days i am busy so didn't updated and losing interest as I got CO 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

*Guys from July , August ... are requested to send me there Gmail email ID, so i can give them right to edit this sheet.*

send me private msg.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## itskamran

Today immigration department called to my officer for my job verification. They asked different question from my employer like my designation, my duration in office etc.... and by the grace of GOD everything gone well.

I have two questions:

1: Would they call again or one time verification is enough. 

2: My CO asked me in Sep 2011 that i will be contacted again when all "character and national security checks are completed". Does this job verification means that i have been CO said step is completed????

If anyone has experience of this situation please share it as i am anxious to know that what next...


----------



## hahamed

*Wow - that's fast*



itskamran said:


> Today immigration department called to my officer for my job verification. They asked different question from my employer like my designation, my duration in office etc.... and by the grace of GOD everything gone well.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> 1: Would they call again or one time verification is enough.
> 
> 2: My CO asked me in Sep 2011 that i will be contacted again when all "character and national security checks are completed". Does this job verification means that i have been CO said step is completed????
> 
> If anyone has experience of this situation please share it as i am anxious to know that what next...



sounds quite fast - considering 21 Sep, 
no check for me yet, CO (team4) said i will be contacted when checks r over on 22 Sep


----------



## Merang

itskamran said:


> Today immigration department called to my officer for my job verification. They asked different question from my employer like my designation, my duration in office etc.... and by the grace of GOD everything gone well.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> 1: Would they call again or one time verification is enough.
> 
> 2: My CO asked me in Sep 2011 that i will be contacted again when all "character and national security checks are completed". Does this job verification means that i have been CO said step is completed????
> 
> If anyone has experience of this situation please share it as i am anxious to know that what next...


Can u tell me in your online status your work experience was showing as met or not. Because in many cases when it is Met they don't go for job verification ?
Thanks


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi all,

Just rang the immi department and being told that my file will be allocated to a CO anytime within coming 3 weeks. I applied on 23.06.2011.


----------



## guy22

KennethFoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just rang the immi department and being told that my file will be allocated to a CO anytime within coming 3 weeks. I applied on 23.06.2011.


that's nice to know 

since I applied the same day u did, can I feel the same way?


----------



## mandhani

KennethFoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just rang the immi department and being told that my file will be allocated to a CO anytime within coming 3 weeks. I applied on 23.06.2011.


Good it means June applicants will be having CO by end of Feb so July 11 applicants hope to hear from first/second week of March.


----------



## danielteh

Hi all...I applied on 5th june..no contacts frm CO yet but when i called they said CO is already allocated and currently doing initial assesment and CO will contact me if they need further info. Do u guys have any idea how long does the initial assesment takes?


----------



## itskamran

Merang said:


> Can u tell me in your online status your work experience was showing as met or not. Because in many cases when it is Met they don't go for job verification ?
> Thanks


As i have told that yesterday we got call in our office. Today i have checked but status is still showing "Requested"

However lets hope for better


----------



## Maz25

itskamran said:


> As i have told that yesterday we got call in our office. Today i have checked but status is still showing "Requested"
> 
> However lets hope for better


I got my visa and all my documents were still showing as 'Required'. Sometimes, the CO does not update the status of documents and you should certainly not worry about it. As long as you have provided all requested documents to the satisfaction of the CO, then you should get your visa.


----------



## Madicken

"10/02/2012 Application being processed further " 

No e-mail from my CO yet, but at least something has happened!


----------



## clerk85

Madicken said:


> "10/02/2012 Application being processed further "
> 
> No e-mail from my CO yet, but at least something has happened!


Congrats and wish that you will get email soon requesting for medical and pcc if not done yet or grant letter if done


----------



## mehran2010

Madicken said:


> "10/02/2012 Application being processed further "
> 
> No e-mail from my CO yet, but at least something has happened!


Good! Can you please share your timeline with us to have a better idea of how DIAC is progressing?


----------



## forlorn79

here hoping we'll someone who applied in July2011 gets a CO soon lane: ..been stucked in June for quite a while....


----------



## wesmant

Looks like luck factor does contribute in the processing period


----------



## clerk85

mehran2010 said:


> Good! Can you please share your timeline with us to have a better idea of how DIAC is progressing?


21 june 2011 as per spreadsheet.

Still 50% of june applicants are not having co in the spreadsheet!


----------



## clerk85

danielteh said:


> Hi all...I applied on 5th june..no contacts frm CO yet but when i called they said CO is already allocated and currently doing initial assesment and CO will contact me if they need further info. Do u guys have any idea how long does the initial assesment takes?


Can you please add your information in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Madicken

I've tried to add a signature with my timeline, haven't been allowed to add one until now. 

It seems to be quite a lot of luck in the process; my boyfriend applied a week before me, works in the same industry with a similiar job and is from the same country, but I still got a CO before him. Not sure if it matters that we were in Australia on vacation during January, we informed DIAC, but I guess that should have affected both of our applications.


----------



## RakeshPatel

20% of them (10-15) are inactive as I tried to send them private message,
No of them replied and many don't have account in this forum they just added entry.

so don't worry..

Honeybun - 25th June applicant got CO. - From Beupdate site




clerk85 said:


> 21 june 2011 as per spreadsheet.
> 
> Still 50% of june applicants are not having co in the spreadsheet!


----------



## RakeshPatel

*My Updates - *

Yesterday I Sent Birth Certificates,work Experience letters , Salary slips bank statement by email.

Today I got email from CO requesting - PCC & Medical.

I already finalized my medical on 24th Dec 2011 , I don't understand why CO is asking again.
May be didn't noticed. Hope this is normal.* is this thing happened with anybody ?*

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## obelixous

Maybe the CO sent a mail using a standard template. Get the PCC done and keep fingers crossed for the grant soon after.



RakeshPatel said:


> *My Updates - *
> 
> Yesterday I Sent Birth Certificates,work Experience letters , Salary slips bank statement by email.
> 
> Today I got email from CO requesting - PCC & Medical.
> 
> I already finalized my medical on 24th Dec 2011 , I don't understand why CO is asking again.
> May be didn't noticed. Hope this is normal.* is this thing happened with anybody ?*
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


----------



## emcee0718

RakeshPatel said:


> My Updates -
> 
> Yesterday I Sent Birth Certificates,work Experience letters , Salary slips bank statement by email.
> 
> Today I got email from CO requesting - PCC & Medical.
> 
> I already finalized my medical on 24th Dec 2011 , I don't understand why CO is asking again.
> May be didn't noticed. Hope this is normal. is this thing happened with anybody ?
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Hi Rakesh, I have a friend with same case as yours. Her medicals and PCC were uploaded months ago before she was assigned with case officer. When the CO contacted her, she was advised to take her medical. Glad that before she pursued her 2nd medical , the CO grant her visa. Maybe the CO did not notice that her medicals were uploaded already. I think it's better to reconfirm with your CO and if she/he is aware that you have already done your meds. Make sure that your med ical did not lapse the 1 year period.


----------



## Player

Hi Guys,
Its been 2 months since a case officer has been assigned to my application. Does any one has any clue about the current trend of backgroud-checks for Pakistani applicants?


----------



## Player

If I get a job offer in Australia while my background checks in progress will it help my application to be processed quicker?


----------



## RakeshPatel

Check this pakistani sheet link  , may be you have it

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0



Player said:


> Hi Guys,
> Its been 2 months since a case officer has been assigned to my application. Does any one has any clue about the current trend of backgroud-checks for Pakistani applicants?


----------



## Player

Thanks Rakesh....
I am also in the list...need to update status.


Thanks You!


----------



## botero82

juaning said:


> Got CO, asked for Evidence of designated Language, and Health Assessment! It's rare that they asked for designated language evidence, right?
> 
> It's from team 7. Do you know how much does it cost to do medicals on sydney?
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats Juaning, 

Good luck!


----------



## immiseeker

Player said:


> Thanks Rakesh....
> I am also in the list...need to update status.
> 
> 
> Thanks You!


Kindly confirm what you need to update? i will update it then


----------



## immiseeker

Player said:


> If I get a job offer in Australia while my background checks in progress will it help my application to be processed quicker?


No my friend. Security Checks takes there time


----------



## juaning

botero82 said:


> Congrats Juaning,
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, already uploaded everything, waiting some good news!


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> My Updates -
> 
> Yesterday I Sent Birth Certificates,work Experience letters , Salary slips bank statement by email.
> 
> Today I got email from CO requesting - PCC & Medical.
> 
> I already finalized my medical on 24th Dec 2011 , I don't understand why CO is asking again.
> May be didn't noticed. Hope this is normal. is this thing happened with anybody ?
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Good so grant is on its way.... As u seen my case that medical is two step process One done by Dr and medical officer of commanwealth and second done by IT DEPATMENTA of immigration just give them email or call them and send scan copy of your medicals receipts ... As same as my case medical done but immi not receives yet ... As I done medical in July lol  still not received it and they not received for my mother only 
Good luck


----------



## OllySyd

KrishZ,

Wassup wid u r appln....hope all izzz well


----------



## OllySyd

OllySyd said:


> KrishZ,
> 
> Wassup wid u r appln....hope all izzz well


forum has gone quiet........


----------



## bangalg

Bunyip02 said:


> I know, waiting for grant is a killer, I still am on cloud nine about my visa and especially that once you have it, you can finally move forward in life instead of limbo.
> 
> My house went up for sale today!! So I really hope finding a buyer won't take too long but you never know.
> 
> Best wishes x


Hi bunyip02,
I too am applying for acs but I am a bit intrigued by your ielts scores. Is it not an absolute must that the ielts scores must be 8 in all? What was your read ielts score - was it 8 or 7? I need an 8 in each module.


----------



## clerk85

bangalg said:


> Hi bunyip02,
> I too am applying for acs but I am a bit intrigued by your ielts scores. Is it not an absolute must that the ielts scores must be 8 in all? What was your read ielts score - was it 8 or 7? I need an 8 in each module.


I'm not clear about your queries. ACS doesn't require any IELTS score as far as I know. In case of applying to DIAC, you will need the pass mark 65


----------



## bangalg

clerk85 said:


> I'm not clear about your queries. ACS doesn't require any IELTS score as far as I know. In case of applying to DIAC, you will need the pass mark 65


Sorry- I meant DIAC. Not ACS. I need 8 in each module in ielts.


----------



## guy22

It's Monday!!, hope everyone gets some luck this week!:clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

guy22 said:


> It's Monday!!, hope everyone gets some luck this week!:clap2:


Guy22 , 

hope so 

All the Best for all . 

Regards
San


----------



## OllySyd

Guys ....

28 days given by my CO is over. I have given all the documents requested (US Local PCC, Spouse English capabilities, tax statements, pay stub, bank statements, stat. decl. with org chart, a letter from HR with my current designation and pay here in the US). We completed our meds as well last week and since the doctors office is not part of the eHealth plan, they would be sending the reports only by mail, within the next week to the office in Sydney. I know it would take a few weeks for the meds to be finalized, but I am eagerly awaiting my other docs atleast to be acknowledged as fine, if the status is not moved to met. Keeping my fingers crossed 

If the status changes online, would we be getting an automated email or would we only know when we check the page? 

Having been in a similar situation last month, I totally empathize with the rest of the lot waiting for your COs to be allocated. Let us hope DIAC moves fast.


----------



## Maz25

OllySyd said:


> Guys ....
> 
> 28 days given by my CO is over. I have given all the documents requested (US Local PCC, Spouse English capabilities, tax statements, pay stub, bank statements, stat. decl. with org chart, a letter from HR with my current designation and pay here in the US). We completed our meds as well last week and since the doctors office is not part of the eHealth plan, they would be sending the reports only by mail, within the next week to the office in Sydney. I know it would take a few weeks for the meds to be finalized, but I am eagerly awaiting my other docs atleast to be acknowledged as fine, if the status is not moved to met. Keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> If the status changes online, would we be getting an automated email or would we only know when we check the page?
> 
> Having been in a similar situation last month, I totally empathize with the rest of the lot waiting for your COs to be allocated. Let us hope DIAC moves fast.


Hi Olly

You will be able to check the status of your documents online. However, do note that not all COs will actually update the status of your documents. My CO never updated the status of my documents and even after visa grant, all my documents were still showing as 'required'.

Provided that you have supplied all the additional documents requested by your CO, you should not worry. Once your medicals are finalised, I'm sure that you will be issued with your visa.


----------



## anj1976

a friend got so sick of waiting for the CO, he called DIAC to ask whats happening because everyone who had applied with him or before him and even after him got a CO and he had no news, they told him they are doing routine checks and that he had a CO, in an hours he had the visa grant email in his inbox.


----------



## guy22

anj1976 said:


> a friend got so sick of waiting for the CO, he called DIAC to ask whats happening because everyone who had applied with him or before him and even after him got a CO and he had no news, they told him they are doing routine checks and that he had a CO, in an hours he had the visa grant email in his inbox.


oh wow  when was his lodgement date?


----------



## nana046

Hi all, need some advice.

My CO gave 70 days time to send job experience letters, PCC and Medicals. Nov 10 2011 and i have submitted all documents last month Jan 05 (before 70 days). 

online status for medicals were updated as received and the documents status still "required". 

question is its been more than 1 month i have submitted all the documents and no reply from CO. 

do you think is it good idea to call DIAC to check the status or wait for CO to get back to me?


----------



## Maz25

nana046 said:


> Hi all, need some advice.
> 
> My CO gave 70 days time to send job experience letters, PCC and Medicals. Nov 10 2011 and i have submitted all documents last month Jan 05 (before 70 days).
> 
> online status for medicals were updated as received and the documents status still "required".
> 
> question is its been more than 1 month i have submitted all the documents and no reply from CO.
> 
> do you think is it good idea to call DIAC to check the status or wait for CO to get back to me?


You can send a polite email to your CO and enquire about the status of your application. It might be that they are doing some further checks but an email should resolve all your queries and put your mind at rest.


----------



## nana046

Maz25 said:


> You can send a polite email to your CO and enquire about the status of your application. It might be that they are doing some further checks but an email should resolve all your queries and put your mind at rest.


Actually i do send an email 2 weeks back asking if all the documents requested are met. but no reply 

do you think my application will be low priority due to new rules (updating SOL list), i applied as software engineer. i read some other thread all priority 4 will move to priority 5 after july 2012..
i am not sure....


----------



## imrancrest

nana046 said:


> Actually i do send an email 2 weeks back asking if all the documents requested are met. but no reply
> 
> do you think my application will be low priority due to new rules (updating SOL list), i applied as software engineer. i read some other thread all priority 4 will move to priority 5 after july 2012..
> i am not sure....


Might be a reason that he or she has just returned in Feb after a long holiday .
Usually parents take leaves in January to take care of their kids as schools dont work in January .
Too many unread mails in CO inbox might have been left unread . 
Might be worth calling up and asking .

Dont bother about moving from priority 4 to 5 . It will not affect lodged applications.


----------



## itskamran

Hi Guys,

As i have told you all in my previous post that DIAC called in my officer on 09-FEB-2012 and according to my CO my Character and Security Checks are going on.

Does it mean that my internal and external checks are going on parallel.
OR
My external checks are completed and internal has been initiated????


----------



## itskamran

Hi Guys,

As i have told you all in my previous post that DIAC called in my office on 09-FEB-2012 and according to my CO my Character and Security Checks are going on.

Does it mean that my internal and external checks are going on parallel.
OR
My external checks are completed and internal has been initiated????

However my web portal status has not been changed...


----------



## shawais

Hi all, 

My all documents are showing Met except Form 80, its status is "Further checking required". does this mean that its under external or security check? any idea?

Best regards, 
Awais


----------



## shawais

nana046 said:


> Hi all, need some advice.
> 
> My CO gave 70 days time to send job experience letters, PCC and Medicals. Nov 10 2011 and i have submitted all documents last month Jan 05 (before 70 days).
> 
> online status for medicals were updated as received and the documents status still "required".
> 
> question is its been more than 1 month i have submitted all the documents and no reply from CO.
> 
> do you think is it good idea to call DIAC to check the status or wait for CO to get back to me?


Hi, 

Yes sure, you can call them or email and clarify that on web portal its still showing the old status. I had same case with my wife form80 it was showing requested then i sent them email and status is updated now. 
BTW seems your processing is quick  
I applied on 26 Jan and all docs are met expect my form80, its showing further checking is required. 

regards, 
awais


----------



## Merang

itskamran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As i have told you all in my previous post that DIAC called in my office on 09-FEB-2012 and according to my CO my Character and Security Checks are going on.
> 
> Does it mean that my internal and external checks are going on parallel.
> OR
> My external checks are completed and internal has been initiated????
> 
> However my web portal status has not been changed...


Normally it takes 2 - 4 weeks for online status change
Other thing your Job verification is a separate process 
Most of the time security checks starts after all docs Met but in ur case can't say any thing. 
According to pakis security checks time nowadays taking 6- 8 months do best thing be praying and wait paitiantly until good news.


----------



## valluvan

imrancrest said:


> Might be a reason that he or she has just returned in Feb after a long holiday .
> Usually parents take leaves in January to take care of their kids as schools dont work in January .
> Too many unread mails in CO inbox might have been left unread .
> Might be worth calling up and asking .
> 
> Dont bother about moving from priority 4 to 5 . It will not affect lodged applications.


Hi Imran,
*'Dont bother about moving from priority 4 to 5 . It will not affect lodged applications' * ... Is this true??. If it is,then it will be a huge relief for me. I applied as Developer/programmer on Dec21 2011 and since my code is in the flagged occupation list, someone was saying that if it gets dropped in the July2012 list then my application will be automatically moved to priority5??  I hope it is not the case...


----------



## itskamran

valluvan said:


> Hi Imran,
> *'Dont bother about moving from priority 4 to 5 . It will not affect lodged applications' * ... Is this true??. If it is,then it will be a huge relief for me. I applied as Developer/programmer on Dec21 2011 and since my code is in the flagged occupation list, someone was saying that if it gets dropped in the July2012 list then my application will be automatically moved to priority5??  I hope it is not the case...


New rules do not effect to old applicants, so don't worry


----------



## imrancrest

valluvan said:


> Hi Imran,
> *'Dont bother about moving from priority 4 to 5 . It will not affect lodged applications' * ... Is this true??. If it is,then it will be a huge relief for me. I applied as Developer/programmer on Dec21 2011 and since my code is in the flagged occupation list, someone was saying that if it gets dropped in the July2012 list then my application will be automatically moved to priority5??  I hope it is not the case...


Hopefully yes . The same thing happened last year too and ICT occupations weren't dropped . Even the ones droped , it was cleary said "lodged applications will continue to process and will affect only to people lodging after that date " .

It doesn't make sense moving to priority 5 and they wont cheat us like that . 
In fact , they dont prefer to keep applications in P5 pool .


----------



## juaning

Hi guys!! Got pre-grant today! Now I have to travel to get visa granted! I just wanted to know if I need to go to a city with Australian embassy, and for how long do I need to be outside Australia!

Thank you all in advance! We're very happy

Best wishes to everybody


----------



## immiseeker

shawais said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My all documents are showing Met except Form 80, its status is "Further checking required". does this mean that its under external or security check? any idea?
> 
> Best regards,
> Awais


Yes it Means Your case is under SECURITY CHECKS/EXTERNAL CHECKS or You can Call them INTEGRITY CHECKS.


----------



## imrancrest

juaning said:


> Hi guys!! Got pre-grant today! Now I have to travel to get visa granted! I just wanted to know if I need to go to a city with Australian embassy, and for how long do I need to be outside Australia!
> 
> Thank you all in advance! We're very happy
> 
> Best wishes to everybody


Congrats .


----------



## mehran2010

imrancrest said:


> Hopefully yes . The same thing happened last year too and ICT occupations weren't dropped . Even the ones droped , it was cleary said "lodged applications will continue to process and will affect only to people lodging after that date " .
> 
> It doesn't make sense moving to priority 5 and they wont cheat us like that .
> In fact , they dont prefer to keep applications in P5 pool .


Congrats! :clap2: It's time to update your signature as well!!


----------



## imrancrest

mehran2010 said:


> Congrats! :clap2: It's time to update your signature as well!!


Congrats to me ? .  I guess its for Juaning.


----------



## botero82

juaning said:


> Hi guys!! Got pre-grant today! Now I have to travel to get visa granted! I just wanted to know if I need to go to a city with Australian embassy, and for how long do I need to be outside Australia!
> 
> Thank you all in advance! We're very happy
> 
> Best wishes to everybody


Congrats Juaning, what a good news!. 

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## valluvan

imrancrest said:


> Hopefully yes . The same thing happened last year too and ICT occupations weren't dropped . Even the ones droped , it was cleary said "lodged applications will continue to process and will affect only to people lodging after that date " .
> 
> It doesn't make sense moving to priority 5 and they wont cheat us like that .
> In fact , they dont prefer to keep applications in P5 pool .


Thanks Imran..thats a relief. Hope it stays the same as last year...


----------



## juaning

botero82 said:


> Congrats Juaning, what a good news!.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks mate, and how's your application?


----------



## Maz25

juaning said:


> Hi guys!! Got pre-grant today! Now I have to travel to get visa granted! I just wanted to know if I need to go to a city with Australian embassy, and for how long do I need to be outside Australia!
> 
> Thank you all in advance! We're very happy
> 
> Best wishes to everybody


If you are intending to have the visa label evidenced in your passport, then, yes, you would need to go to a country that has an Australian Consulate.

It normally takes 24 - 72 hours from your departure from Australia for the grant letter to be issued. Visa evidencing takes from a few minutes to about a week, depending on where you go.

I went to Kuala Lumpur and waited around whilst the visa was evidenced in my passport. Took about 10-15 minutes to be done.


----------



## clerk85

juaning said:


> Hi guys!! Got pre-grant today! Now I have to travel to get visa granted! I just wanted to know if I need to go to a city with Australian embassy, and for how long do I need to be outside Australia!
> 
> Thank you all in advance! We're very happy
> 
> Best wishes to everybody


Congrats!


----------



## juaning

Maz25 said:


> If you are intending to have the visa label evidenced in your passport, then, yes, you would need to go to a country that has an Australian Consulate.
> 
> It normally takes 24 - 72 hours from your departure from Australia for the grant letter to be issued. Visa evidencing takes from a few minutes to about a week, depending on where you go.
> 
> I went to Kuala Lumpur and waited around whilst the visa was evidenced in my passport. Took about 10-15 minutes to be done.


Thanks! But it's not strictly necessary to have the visa label in our passport, right. We could do that once we got to Australia again?


----------



## OllySyd

juaning said:


> Thanks mate, and how's your application?


Congrats


----------



## mehran2010

imrancrest said:


> Congrats to me ? .  I guess its for Juaning.


Sorry. I was referring to Juaning.


----------



## juaning

mehran2010 said:


> Sorry. I was referring to Juaning.


Thanks ✌


----------



## obelixous

Congrats!



juaning said:


> Hi guys!! Got pre-grant today! Now I have to travel to get visa granted! I just wanted to know if I need to go to a city with Australian embassy, and for how long do I need to be outside Australia!
> 
> Thank you all in advance! We're very happy
> 
> Best wishes to everybody


----------



## shawais

juaning said:


> Hi guys!! Got pre-grant today! Now I have to travel to get visa granted! I just wanted to know if I need to go to a city with Australian embassy, and for how long do I need to be outside Australia!
> 
> Thank you all in advance! We're very happy
> 
> Best wishes to everybody


Congrats  :clap2:


----------



## jonay

*hi*



juaning said:


> Hi guys!! Got pre-grant today! Now I have to travel to get visa granted! I just wanted to know if I need to go to a city with Australian embassy, and for how long do I need to be outside Australia!
> 
> Thank you all in advance! We're very happy
> 
> Best wishes to everybody



WOW!

great news ....


----------



## botero82

juaning said:


> Thanks mate, and how's your application?


No updates yet mate, I'm still waiting desperately for co. Hope he or she appear soon!


----------



## juaning

botero82 said:


> No updates yet mate, I'm still waiting desperately for co. Hope he or she appear soon!


Of course it will!! Do you uploaded PCC & Medicals yet?


----------



## rahulsingh

*Got Pre-Grant letter today :clap2:*

Finally i got my pre-grant letter in my mail box today. 

I was asked to send the birth certificates on 8th Feb 2011 & i sent them at 09:00 AM today & got my pre-grant letter at 10:00 AM 
Initial entry is given as 15/11/2011, & i need to provide travel itinerary within 28 days. 
Planning to go to NZ for 4-5 days ...don’t know if it will suffice. 
Suggestions are welcome from ppl who went to NZ for the grant...

I wish all applicants best of luck & this forum was really helpful for me to sail through this whole process. This forum was a perfect indicator of when to go for PCC/Medicals & list of attachments. 

Thank you all...
Rahul


----------



## OllySyd

rahulsingh said:


> Finally i got my pre-grant letter in my mail box today.
> 
> I was asked to send the birth certificates on 8th Feb 2011 & i sent them at 09:00 AM today & got my pre-grant letter at 10:00 AM
> Initial entry is given as 15/11/2011, & i need to provide travel itinerary within 28 days.
> Planning to go to NZ for 4-5 days ...don&#146;t know if it will suffice.
> Suggestions are welcome from ppl who went to NZ for the grant...
> 
> I wish all applicants best of luck & this forum was really helpful for me to sail through this whole process. This forum was a perfect indicator of when to go for PCC/Medicals & list of attachments.
> 
> Thank you all...
> Rahul


Congrats......

Share u r timelines


----------



## guy22

rahulsingh said:


> Finally i got my pre-grant letter in my mail box today.
> 
> I was asked to send the birth certificates on 8th Feb 2011 & i sent them at 09:00 AM today & got my pre-grant letter at 10:00 AM
> Initial entry is given as 15/11/2011, & i need to provide travel itinerary within 28 days.
> Planning to go to NZ for 4-5 days ...don’t know if it will suffice.
> Suggestions are welcome from ppl who went to NZ for the grant...
> 
> I wish all applicants best of luck & this forum was really helpful for me to sail through this whole process. This forum was a perfect indicator of when to go for PCC/Medicals & list of attachments.
> 
> Thank you all...
> Rahul


wow grats!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
There is no movements in my application that i start to question if the law of the universe allows my status to say ABPF


----------



## deeptss

rahulsingh said:


> Finally i got my pre-grant letter in my mail box today.
> 
> I was asked to send the birth certificates on 8th Feb 2011 & i sent them at 09:00 AM today & got my pre-grant letter at 10:00 AM
> Initial entry is given as 15/11/2011, & i need to provide travel itinerary within 28 days.
> Planning to go to NZ for 4-5 days ...don’t know if it will suffice.
> Suggestions are welcome from ppl who went to NZ for the grant...
> 
> I wish all applicants best of luck & this forum was really helpful for me to sail through this whole process. This forum was a perfect indicator of when to go for PCC/Medicals & list of attachments.
> 
> Thank you all...
> Rahul


Congrats


----------



## forlorn79

rahulsingh said:


> Finally i got my pre-grant letter in my mail box today.
> 
> I was asked to send the birth certificates on 8th Feb 2011 & i sent them at 09:00 AM today & got my pre-grant letter at 10:00 AM
> Initial entry is given as 15/11/2011, & i need to provide travel itinerary within 28 days.
> Planning to go to NZ for 4-5 days ...don’t know if it will suffice.
> Suggestions are welcome from ppl who went to NZ for the grant...
> 
> I wish all applicants best of luck & this forum was really helpful for me to sail through this whole process. This forum was a perfect indicator of when to go for PCC/Medicals & list of attachments.
> 
> Thank you all...
> Rahul


Congrats! Nice to see someone who applied toward end of June 2011 is getting grant. Hopefully it move to July soon :clap2:


----------



## botero82

Hi guys, I got case officer today from team 7. I need to provide evidence of my relationship, spouse english requirement, medicals and updated pcc.

I want to wish the best of luck to all people who are waiting for co and visa.


----------



## botero82

juaning said:


> Of course it will!! Do you uploaded PCC & Medicals yet?


Hi juaning finally it will. I have to upload pcc again. I haven't done medicals yet.


----------



## clerk85

rahulsingh said:


> Finally i got my pre-grant letter in my mail box today.
> 
> I was asked to send the birth certificates on 8th Feb 2011 & i sent them at 09:00 AM today & got my pre-grant letter at 10:00 AM
> Initial entry is given as 15/11/2011, & i need to provide travel itinerary within 28 days.
> Planning to go to NZ for 4-5 days ...don&#146;t know if it will suffice.
> Suggestions are welcome from ppl who went to NZ for the grant...
> 
> I wish all applicants best of luck & this forum was really helpful for me to sail through this whole process. This forum was a perfect indicator of when to go for PCC/Medicals & list of attachments.
> 
> Thank you all...
> Rahul


Congrats!
What a gift from DIAC in valentines day!


----------



## clerk85

botero82 said:


> Hi guys, I got case officer today from team 7. I need to provide evidence of my relationship, spouse english requirement, medicals and updated pcc.
> 
> I want to wish the best of luck to all people who are waiting for co and visa.


Congrats for CO allocation in valentines day. Hopefully, DIAC will speed up from today


----------



## rachel1977

Congrats :juggle:





rahulsingh said:


> Finally i got my pre-grant letter in my mail box today.
> 
> I was asked to send the birth certificates on 8th Feb 2011 & i sent them at 09:00 AM today & got my pre-grant letter at 10:00 AM
> Initial entry is given as 15/11/2011, & i need to provide travel itinerary within 28 days.
> Planning to go to NZ for 4-5 days ...don’t know if it will suffice.
> Suggestions are welcome from ppl who went to NZ for the grant...
> 
> I wish all applicants best of luck & this forum was really helpful for me to sail through this whole process. This forum was a perfect indicator of when to go for PCC/Medicals & list of attachments.
> 
> Thank you all...
> Rahul


----------



## han solo

wow! here goes ... 

the best valentine gift  ever, at least for now, *ABPF* on my app status. 

i am asked to re-submit forms 47A (doing this the 3rd time) & 80 (2nd time) of my dependant & our medical requirement which is yet to be done.

*To God be the glory, great things He has done.*

DIAC, thank u! :clap2:


----------



## shawais

rahulsingh said:


> Finally i got my pre-grant letter in my mail box today.
> 
> I was asked to send the birth certificates on 8th Feb 2011 & i sent them at 09:00 AM today & got my pre-grant letter at 10:00 AM
> Initial entry is given as 15/11/2011, & i need to provide travel itinerary within 28 days.
> Planning to go to NZ for 4-5 days ...don’t know if it will suffice.
> Suggestions are welcome from ppl who went to NZ for the grant...
> 
> I wish all applicants best of luck & this forum was really helpful for me to sail through this whole process. This forum was a perfect indicator of when to go for PCC/Medicals & list of attachments.
> 
> Thank you all...
> Rahul


Congrats buddy :clap2:


----------



## han solo

guy22 said:


> There is no movements in my application that i start to question if the law of the universe allows my status to say ABPF


just hang in there. ur time will come when u will also have the biggest surprise of ur life and that will be very soon. a little more patience will not hurt.


----------



## imrancrest

DIAC has a big heart giving gifts to many people today . COngrats to all .


----------



## clerk85

Congrats han solo. Fantastic gift indeed in valentines day.


----------



## twister292

My CO asked for a copy of form 929 to be sent to the team e-mail directly because apparently internal mail can take a while to be sorted and distributed.

Other than that, no idea what's going on in the background...


----------



## heine77

Hi guys, 

Today is my birthday, and so far the best birthday gifts have been other people getting CO allocations and visa grants!!! Thanks DIAC!!!

It really is such wonderful news to all of us when a fellow forumite gets that magical ABPF or grant!!

Roll on July applications!! I applied 15 July


----------



## mehran2010

heine77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today is my birthday, and so far the best birthday gifts have been other people getting CO allocations and visa grants!!! Thanks DIAC!!!
> 
> It really is such wonderful news to all of us when a fellow forumite gets that magical ABPF or grant!!
> 
> Roll on July applications!! I applied 15 July



Happy birthday! Good luck to you and all aspirants.


----------



## obelixous

Many happy returns of the day!



heine77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today is my birthday, and so far the best birthday gifts have been other people getting CO allocations and visa grants!!! Thanks DIAC!!!
> 
> It really is such wonderful news to all of us when a fellow forumite gets that magical ABPF or grant!!
> 
> Roll on July applications!! I applied 15 July


----------



## mehran2010

Hello Guys,

Should the ILETS score be valid by the time you lodge your application or by the time you are allotted a CO? I am asking this because for many of us who wait for a long-time to be allotted a CO, our ILETS score 2-year validity might finish. Can you please suggest? 

Thanks.


----------



## Merang

mehran2010 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Should the ILETS score be valid by the time you lodge your application or by the time you are allotted a CO? I am asking this because for many of us who wait for a long-time to be allotted a CO, our ILETS score 2-year validity might finish. Can you please suggest?
> 
> Thanks.


It should be valid the day u applied
Same with other docs skill assessment ect
If its not valid after application lodged doesn't make any difference


----------



## Merang

*Before lodgement*



mehran2010 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Should the ILETS score be valid by the time you lodge your application or by the time you are allotted a CO? I am asking this because for many of us who wait for a long-time to be allotted a CO, our ILETS score 2-year validity might finish. Can you please suggest?
> 
> Thanks.


It should be valid the day u applied
Same with other docs skill assessment ect
If its not valid after application lodged doesn't make any difference


----------



## mehran2010

Merang said:


> It should be valid the day u applied
> Same with other docs skill assessment ect
> If its not valid after application lodged doesn't make any difference


Thanks! That's a relief.


----------



## clerk85

I've updated the spreadsheet including today's update. If I missed anyone please let me know. Anybody from july/august/.../ applicant can request me for update privilege by sending gmail address. we are really missing RakeshPatel after his CO allocation.


----------



## itskamran

Has anybody got email from:
Skilled Visas Survey
[email protected]

As i got it today with start with these words 

"You are receiving this email because you have made an application for a skilled visa to the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)"


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Clerk85 ,

Thanks for updating, 

I took many leave to collect this CO requested docs and to attend marriage functions.

I am busy with office work now a days.

keep it up.

Congrats Guys whom so ever got CO and Grants.

Best luck for waiting guys.

DIAC is going fast...

My status -- waiting for PCC to come.





clerk85 said:


> I've updated the spreadsheet including today's update. If I missed anyone please let me know. Anybody from july/august/.../ applicant can request me for update privilege by sending gmail address. we are really missing RakeshPatel after his CO allocation.


----------



## RakeshPatel

No , No Idea.



itskamran said:


> Has anybody got email from:
> Skilled Visas Survey
> [email protected]
> 
> As i got it today with start with these words
> 
> "You are receiving this email because you have made an application for a skilled visa to the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)"


----------



## itskamran

RakeshPatel said:


> No , No Idea.


I got following email today:

Dear Kamran,

You are receiving this email because you have made an application for a skilled visa to the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). You have been selected to participate in a survey that is being carried out by TNS on behalf of DIAC. This survey is being conducted to ensure that DIAC can provide the right information to people who are interested in applying for a skilled visa in Australia.

For your easy access, the link to the online survey is here: -

http://online.tns-global.com/wix/p1165855521.aspx?r=935&s=DXLSHHFW

The survey will take approximately 20 minutes to complete. By participating in the survey, you will be eligible for a prize draw and have the chance to win your choice of an iPad 2 or $500AUD. You must complete the survey by the 23rd of February 2012 to be eligible for this prize draw.

Please note that this survey is not about the outcome of your visa application, but your opinions on the process of applying.

The survey is being carried out in compliance with the Information Privacy Act 2009 and your responses will be kept strictly confidential. DIAC will only receive the information you provide once it has been grouped together with all other respondents, and none of your individual responses will be available to them.

If you want to verify the validity of this study or if you are having problems accessing the survey please call the TNS Survey Helpline on 1800 790 220 or email [email protected].

Please remember to answer these questions honestly. Your participation in these online questions will be completely confidential and anonymous.

Thank you once again for your contribution.

TNS


----------



## clerk85

itskamran said:


> Has anybody got email from:
> Skilled Visas Survey
> [email protected]
> 
> As i got it today with start with these words
> 
> "You are receiving this email because you have made an application for a skilled visa to the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)"


No such email!


----------



## juaning

botero82 said:


> Hi juaning finally it will. I have to upload pcc again. I haven't done medicals yet.


He'i! Congrats!!! My co was from team 7 also! They work fast!!


----------



## forlorn79

while we are seeing positive movements on a seperate positive note I see 176'ers are getting grants as quick as 2 months from application (getting a CO within 5 days). Latest from BeUpdate site someone who applied in January 2012 (176) has already had a CO assigned.

Hope this is a good indication that 176 is clearing a fast steady pace and not slowing down 175 and once to July members start getting grants things will start moving more quickly. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hahamed

*Online Survey*



itskamran said:


> Has anybody got email from:
> Skilled Visas Survey
> [email protected]
> 
> As i got it today with start with these words
> 
> "You are receiving this email because you have made an application for a skilled visa to the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)"



I got it  looks like our CO allocation (12~21 Sep) were close

60+ pages of ideas - how to improve the process further, and what r your thoughts on existing process, how could it be better...

Happy to be part of the survey, i do enjoy ... DIAC doing a great job...
:clap2:
btw, one of my friend 28th June got CO yesterday -

C H E E R S !


----------



## shawais

clerk85 said:


> I've updated the spreadsheet including today's update. If I missed anyone please let me know. Anybody from july/august/.../ applicant can request me for update privilege by sending gmail address. we are really missing RakeshPatel after his CO allocation.


Hi, 

which sheet you have updated?


----------



## clerk85

shawais said:


> Hi,
> 
> which sheet you have updated?


http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet

http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form


----------



## hongkiat

RakeshPatel said:


> any update guys


Mine, ABPF today. Yay!


----------



## clerk85

hongkiat said:


> Mine, ABPF today. Yay!


----------



## mehran2010

hongkiat said:


> Mine, ABPF today. Yay!


Congrats mate!


----------



## shawais

clerk85 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form


Thanks buddy. I filled that too


----------



## itskamran

hahamed said:


> I got it  looks like our CO allocation (12~21 Sep) were close
> 
> 60+ pages of ideas - how to improve the process further, and what r your thoughts on existing process, how could it be better...
> 
> Happy to be part of the survey, i do enjoy ... DIAC doing a great job...
> :clap2:
> btw, one of my friend 28th June got CO yesterday -
> 
> C H E E R S !


I think they randomly chose emails. There are chances for us to win $500!!!


----------



## hahamed

*which team*



itskamran said:


> I think they randomly chose emails. There are chances for us to win $500!!!


r u with Team 2 or Team 4


----------



## itskamran

hahamed said:


> r u with Team 2 or Team 4


I am with Team2. All IT professionals are allocated Team2 CO.


----------



## hahamed

*similar story*



itskamran said:


> I am with Team2. All IT professionals are allocated Team2 CO.


i sent u a pm, heard a similar story of Job verification like yours, did u see any change yet?


----------



## itskamran

hahamed said:


> i sent u a pm, heard a similar story of Job verification like yours, did u see any change yet?


i could not find the post about job verification in your given link.

However my name is "itskamran" on that forum you are asking for. Can you send me link again to let me check who got job verification call. 

Moreover no need to send private message. Coz we all are brothers in this forum and everything should be public!!!


----------



## hongkiat

Folks, for Malaysia 's applicant, do we need to have pcc done for spouse too?

And can I proceed for medical check without CO's instruction?


Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## hahamed

Malaysia is LR, so u r safe - also Medical remains valid for 1-year, if i m not mistaken.

PCC is for any 16+ applicant included in application, i guess u'll need it - or wait for CO to ask one for secondary applicant


----------



## itskamran

*I got this post on another forum. All friends comments will be appreciated:*




Welcome to the forum brother. rackspace, Sabir and leptokurtic were allocated a CO in May/June/July 2011 and some "May 2011 CO applicants" have already received PCC/Med calls. So they are next on the waiting list. Also, DIAC funding has been substantially slashed by Oz authorities and this is only going to reduce the length of supposedly bothersome checks for PK applicants. Last month an "April 2011 CO applicant of 175 category" received his visa grant after only 9.5 months of CO allocation (and he was a male). We also observed a number of Feb/March 2011 CO applicants getting grants in December and January. So just relax my friend, as we are going to see a gradual and continual reduction in security checks till 1st July (when the new system will reportedly be introduced).


----------



## hongkiat

hahamed said:


> Malaysia is LR, so u r safe - also Medical remains valid for 1-year, if i m not mistaken.
> 
> PCC is for any 16+ applicant included in application, i guess u'll need it - or wait for CO to ask one for secondary applicant


Thanks, what I meant is that now that I already have CO, is it OK to proceed with pcc and medical.

I understand that one can front-load these if no CO yet.

Note: just found out from another friend, we can't use ehealth until co created our records.


----------



## hahamed

*PCC & Med*



hongkiat said:


> Thanks, what I meant is that now that I already have CO, is it OK to proceed with pcc and medical.
> 
> I understand that one can front-load these if no CO yet.
> 
> Note: just found out from another friend, we can't use ehealth until co created our records.



i can tell u what i did, i m online applicant & Frontloaded PCC for Me & Spouse a day before CO allocation, after i have CO - even though he didnt ask for Med & PCC, i did eHealth & it got finalized online in 2 days, still now in Checklist page Med showing Required though !

hope it helps


----------



## itskamran

itskamran said:


> *I got this post on another forum. All friends comments will be appreciated:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum brother. rackspace, Sabir and leptokurtic were allocated a CO in May/June/July 2011 and some "May 2011 CO applicants" have already received PCC/Med calls. So they are next on the waiting list. Also, DIAC funding has been substantially slashed by Oz authorities and this is only going to reduce the length of supposedly bothersome checks for PK applicants. Last month an "April 2011 CO applicant of 175 category" received his visa grant after only 9.5 months of CO allocation (and he was a male). We also observed a number of Feb/March 2011 CO applicants getting grants in December and January. So just relax my friend, as we are going to see a gradual and continual reduction in security checks till 1st July (when the new system will reportedly be introduced).



No body wants to comment on the post i have quoted!!!


----------



## clerk85

itskamran said:


> No body wants to comment on the post i have quoted!!!


As pet current trend I am agreed but I don't have any source or link to prove. I think other pakistani applicants may have better idea.


----------



## Merang

itskamran said:


> No body wants to comment on the post i have quoted!!!


What I think they are just following standard time for 175 visa 
Which is 18 months
If u look before July 2011 applicants were getting co after 2-4 months and time was taken for SC was 10-14 months now time for co is about 10 months and SC reduced to 6-8 months.
Very strange


----------



## itskamran

Merang said:


> What I think they are just following standard time for 175 visa
> Which is 18 months
> If u look before July 2011 applicants were getting co after 2-4 months and time was taken for SC was 10-14 months now time for co is about 10 months and SC reduced to 6-8 months.
> Very strange


So what do you say, when would your and mine external check be completed???? 

And when would we get Medical Call???


----------



## Madicken

Should the PCC be sent directly to Adelaide or should I upload it? I'm a bit confused since "GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies." but I also found in a document, somewhere on diac's website, that they wanted want the original.


----------



## hahamed

*Upload color scan*



Madicken said:


> Should the PCC be sent directly to Adelaide or should I upload it? I'm a bit confused since "GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies." but I also found in a document, somewhere on diac's website, that they wanted want the original.


best is to Upload Color Scan of exact Original - that's what they mean by Original


----------



## valluvan

itskamran said:


> No body wants to comment on the post i have quoted!!!


Can someone explain what this SC checks mean? Do they call up and verify with employers/authorities etc??
are they done for all applicants or from HR countries? When will they be done? After CO allocation/before allocation?


----------



## Merang

itskamran said:


> So what do you say, when would your and mine external check be completed????
> 
> And when would we get Medical Call???


I think between April to June. Inshallah let c bro:spit:


----------



## Maz25

valluvan said:


> Can someone explain what this SC checks mean? Do they call up and verify with employers/authorities etc??
> are they done for all applicants or from HR countries? When will they be done? After CO allocation/before allocation?


Security checks are normally only carried for applicants from certain countries. Pakistani applicants are subject to such checks and it can take a few months to be completed. I really would not be able to tell you how these checks are carried as I fortunately did not have to go through them but I very much doubt that you will be subject to them (on the assumption that your country flag is correct and you are British).

Security checks are different from job verification. Job verification can be carried for any applicant, regardless of where they are from. It effectively involves DIAC calling up your referees and verifying your experience. 

Both checks are done after CO allocation, where applicable.


----------



## valluvan

Maz25 said:


> Security checks are normally only carried for applicants from certain countries. Pakistani applicants are subject to such checks and it can take a few months to be completed. I really would not be able to tell you how these checks are carried as I fortunately did not have to go through them but I very much doubt that you will be subject to them (on the assumption that your country flag is correct and you are British).
> 
> Security checks are different from job verification. Job verification can be carried for any applicant, regardless of where they are from. It effectively involves DIAC calling up your referees and verifying your experience.
> 
> Both checks are done after CO allocation, where applicable.



Thanks Maz


----------



## itskamran

Merang said:


> I think between April to June. Inshallah let c bro:spit:


I open my email daily with the hope of Medical Call. However my heart says that we would get medical call in next month.


----------



## JBY

Nice a June 28th got a CO, we are getting closer to the new system applicants.

I will celebrate when a July Applicant gets a CO


----------



## forlorn79

JBY said:


> Nice a June 28th got a CO, we are getting closer to the new system applicants.
> 
> I will celebrate when a July Applicant gets a CO


'Ya I agree. feels like forever to see it move past June. Hope July past much faster :clap2:


----------



## hongkiat

Folks,

Timeline:
5/6/2011 - eVisa
15/2/2012 - ABPF
16/2/2012 - Contacted by CO requesting for Medical and PCC (all other documents - MET)

Good luck everyone....


----------



## forlorn79

hongkiat said:


> Folks,
> 
> Timeline:
> 5/6/2011 - eVisa
> 15/2/2012 - ABPF
> 16/2/2012 - Contacted by CO requesting for Medical and PCC (all other documents - MET)
> 
> Good luck everyone....


Congrats!


----------



## clerk85

hongkiat said:


> Folks,
> 
> Timeline:
> 5/6/2011 - eVisa
> 15/2/2012 - ABPF
> 16/2/2012 - Contacted by CO requesting for Medical and PCC (all other documents - MET)
> 
> Good luck everyone....


Congrats!


----------



## mehran2010

hongkiat said:


> Folks,
> 
> Timeline:
> 5/6/2011 - eVisa
> 15/2/2012 - ABPF
> 16/2/2012 - Contacted by CO requesting for Medical and PCC (all other documents - MET)


Good luck and hopefully you will be granted a visa soon! eace:


----------



## Jivesha

I am a newbie to ExpatForum. I applied for 175 visa on 7th. Thought I'd say hi to everybody here and wish you good luck.


----------



## hongkiat

*Thanks*



Jivesha said:


> I am a newbie to ExpatForum. I applied for 175 visa on 7th. Thought I'd say hi to everybody here and wish you good luck.


Welcome to the forum! 

Thanks forlorn79, clerk85 & mehran2010


----------



## heine77

Come on July allocations!!!


----------



## RakeshPatel

Welcome Jivesha,

7th ? which month , year ?

Please add your timeline here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thanks
RakeshPatel



Jivesha said:


> I am a newbie to ExpatForum. I applied for 175 visa on 7th. Thought I'd say hi to everybody here and wish you good luck.


----------



## melbourne

Jivesha said:


> I am a newbie to ExpatForum. I applied for 175 visa on 7th. Thought I'd say hi to everybody here and wish you good luck.


Welcome to the forums 

-Melbourne


----------



## mehran2010

Jivesha said:


> I am a newbie to ExpatForum. I applied for 175 visa on 7th. Thought I'd say hi to everybody here and wish you good luck.


Welcome Jivesha! :welcome: Good luck with your application and let us know if you have any questions/doubts.


----------



## Jivesha

Many thanks Rakesh. I applied this month. I've also updated the spreadsheet using tinyurl link, but I guess I'll need edit access to update in future.

ACS-28th Nov 2011; IELTS-10th Dec 2011; DIAC-7th Feb 2012- PCC-Not yet; Med-Not yet; Visa-Awaiting


----------



## itskamran

hongkiat said:


> Folks,
> 
> Timeline:
> 5/6/2011 - eVisa
> 15/2/2012 - ABPF
> 16/2/2012 - Contacted by CO requesting for Medical and PCC (all other documents - MET)
> 
> Good luck everyone....


Congratulations


----------



## arntoh

Welcome aboard Jivesha, we are ready to add you o to our waiters/waiting list...


----------



## itskamran

JBY said:


> Nice a June 28th got a CO, we are getting closer to the new system applicants.
> 
> I will celebrate when a July Applicant gets a CO


But at the moment DIAC is going very slow as there are too much applicants in May And June


----------



## Jivesha

Thanks a lot Melbourne, Mehran2010. Appreciate your hospitality.

ACS-28th Nov 2011; IELTS-10th Dec 2011; DIAC-7th Feb 2012- PCC-Not yet; Med-Not yet; Visa-Awaiting


----------



## itskamran

Jivesha said:


> Many thanks Rakesh. I applied this month. I've also updated the spreadsheet using tinyurl link, but I guess I'll need edit access to update in future.
> 
> ACS-28th Nov 2011; IELTS-10th Dec 2011; DIAC-7th Feb 2012- PCC-Not yet; Med-Not yet; Visa-Awaiting


Wish you best of luck


----------



## Jivesha

Thank you Arntoh. Yes, its a long wait for many of us. I too am waiting for the first July processing news along with you. Now, time seems to go too slow.

ACS-28th Nov 2011; IELTS-10th Dec 2011; DIAC-7th Feb 2012- PCC-Not yet; Med-Not yet; Visa-Awaiting


----------



## Jivesha

Many thanks Itskamran. Wish you too good luck and speedy visa grant.


----------



## mmkhan

Madicken said:


> Should the PCC be sent directly to Adelaide or should I upload it? I'm a bit confused since "GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies." but I also found in a document, somewhere on diac's website, that they wanted want the original.


Can't you send PCC directly to the CO. I mean, can't you reply, with PCC attachments, to the same email which CO has sent you, so, that he can take the Visa Approval decision ASAP.

guys, wat is the best way to send PCC to the CO ?

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## RakeshPatel

By email , attach scanned color copy.
Best way to get quick reply.




mmkhan said:


> Can't you send PCC directly to the CO. I mean, can't you reply, with PCC attachments, to the same email which CO has sent you, so, that he can take the Visa Approval decision ASAP.
> 
> guys, wat is the best way to send PCC to the CO ?
> 
> Regards,
> Khan.


----------



## Jivesha

Question- In case one gets a visa, would it be possible for that person to first secure a job and then move to Australia? Or will that person have to move there first and then find a job?


----------



## mehran2010

Jivesha said:


> Question- In case one gets a visa, would it be possible for that person to first secure a job and then move to Australia? Or will that person have to move there first and then find a job?


Yes, it's possible, as long as you enter AU before your first entry notice time. However, it might be more difficult to secure a job from outside AU.


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi all,

Was rang immi department this afternoon, the officer said my file has been faxed to a team. Do you think how far away I'll hv a case officer? I applied on 23.06.11.

Cheers


----------



## Jivesha

Thanks Mehran2010. Does it mean we should be financially sound enough to sustain our survival till we get a job? Quitting the job in hand to seek opportunities in an unknown land sounds unwise. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mehran2010

Jivesha said:


> Thanks Mehran2010. Does it mean we should be financially sound enough to sustain our survival till we get a job? Quitting the job in hand to seek opportunities in an unknown land sounds unwise. Correct me if I am wrong.


Yes. We need to have a good saving to ensure survival in the first several months of arrival, before finding a job. Of course, it is always a good idea it to secure a job before hand or at least try to find some connections to facilitate the process once you relocate.


----------



## itskamran

Jivesha said:


> Thanks Mehran2010. Does it mean we should be financially sound enough to sustain our survival till we get a job? Quitting the job in hand to seek opportunities in an unknown land sounds unwise. Correct me if I am wrong.


I think you can search job online, i have plans to do so when i would get grant


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi KennethFoo,

Within week you should get CO, Be +,

I know how you are feeling , i faced same 

Best luck.


Thanks
RakeshPatel






KennethFoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was rang immi department this afternoon, the officer said my file has been faxed to a team. Do you think how far away I'll hv a case officer? I applied on 23.06.11.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## hongkiat

Folks,

My CO gave me 28 days for PCC and Medical. Just submitted my application for PCC today and was told it takes 1-2 months. Should I inform my CO regarding this now, or wait until later (say on the last 20+ days of the deadline given)?

I know I can contact them via email. However, CO asked for evidence of delay for PCC and Medical. The PCC submissionn receipt contain submission date, but the rest of the receipt is not in English. So how do I inform them it will take more than 28 days? Attach the non-english receipt?

Please advise.

Note: A forumer here called danielteh also had his CO assigned 15/2/2012. Application date 5th June 2011.

Thanks,
HongKiat


----------



## KL_User

hongkiat said:


> Folks,
> 
> My CO gave me 28 days for PCC and Medical. Just submitted my application for PCC today and was told it takes 1-2 months. Should I inform my CO regarding this now, or wait until later (say on the last 20+ days of the deadline given)?
> 
> I know I can contact them via email. However, CO asked for evidence of delay for PCC and Medical. The PCC submissionn receipt contain submission date, but the rest of the receipt is not in English. So how do I inform them it will take more than 28 days? Attach the non-english receipt?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Note: A forumer here called danielteh also had his CO assigned 15/2/2012. Application date 5th June 2011.
> 
> Thanks,
> HongKiat



For Malaysia PCC, if you're a Malaysian citizen, should take only a cpl of days. However, if you are a foreigner, will take between 1.5 - 2 months. Maybe you can take extract from the Malaysian External Affairs site where it states that it will take some time for foreigners. Send this link or page print screen to your CO.

Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - FAQs

This page will show your current system status :
Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - ekonsular

Cheers !


----------



## hongkiat

KL_User said:


> For Malaysia PCC, if you're a Malaysian citizen, should take only a cpl of days. However, if you are a foreigner, will take between 1.5 - 2 months. Maybe you can take extract from the Malaysian External Affairs site where it states that it will take some time for foreigners. Send this link or page print screen to your CO.
> 
> Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - FAQs
> 
> This page will show your current system status :
> Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - ekonsular
> 
> Cheers !


Hi,

A new process was implemented last Nov. My friend did in July, only 2hrs. . The new process is also applicable to Malaysian Citizen.


----------



## RakeshPatel

wait for 15-20 days , then tell your CO,
May be in between you get your PCC. try to follow up if possible.

Make receipt translated in English..before you send.



hongkiat said:


> Folks,
> 
> My CO gave me 28 days for PCC and Medical. Just submitted my application for PCC today and was told it takes 1-2 months. Should I inform my CO regarding this now, or wait until later (say on the last 20+ days of the deadline given)?
> 
> I know I can contact them via email. However, CO asked for evidence of delay for PCC and Medical. The PCC submissionn receipt contain submission date, but the rest of the receipt is not in English. So how do I inform them it will take more than 28 days? Attach the non-english receipt?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Note: A forumer here called danielteh also had his CO assigned 15/2/2012. Application date 5th June 2011.
> 
> Thanks,
> HongKiat


----------



## anj1976

scan the proof, send to CO, get a translation done as well, as and when you get the PCC. scan that and mail to the CO, if by the end of 28 days you do not get it, send an email to the CO once again saying you have not received it yet and will email as and when you do.


----------



## guy22

another quiet week for me:juggle: no CO contacts, no status change...

I really hope they can process all June applicants at least before Easter, we all know how slow Australians recover from their holiday moods


----------



## Jivesha

Keep your engines running 
Very soon your turn will come and you'll be enjoying the Australian holidays.


----------



## PPCore

*I have CO allocated*

Hi All,

Today (17/2/2012) I have CO allocated. Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore.

Thank you!


----------



## Jivesha

Congrats PPCore...and best of luck.


----------



## Khyloz

Hi Itskamran,

I also received said survey just now...







itskamran said:


> Has anybody got email from:
> Skilled Visas Survey
> [email protected]
> 
> As i got it today with start with these words
> 
> "You are receiving this email because you have made an application for a skilled visa to the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)"


----------



## clerk85

PPCore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today (17/2/2012) I have CO allocated. Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore.
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats!
Updated spreadsheet in google docs.


----------



## NAL

hongkiat said:


> Hi,
> 
> A new process was implemented last Nov. My friend did in July, only 2hrs. . The new process is also applicable to Malaysian Citizen.


Hi,

I hv a few questions about application PCC in Malaysia. hope u can assist
1) I notice that is a announcement on the ministry of foreign affairs Malaysia link,
Stated, certificate of good conduct is no longer applicable for use in Australia . What does it meant?

2) the application and required docs are all submitted online or manually.( personally go there for submission) ?

3) u said that is a new process was implemented which applicable for Malaysian & non 
Malaysian,what is the different between new & old application process ?


----------



## NAL

hongkiat said:


> Folks,
> 
> Timeline:
> 5/6/2011 - eVisa
> 15/2/2012 - ABPF
> 16/2/2012 - Contacted by CO requesting for Medical and PCC (all other documents - MET)
> 
> Good luck everyone....


Hi,

I was wondering whether the medical and PCC do b4 or aft Assigned by CO?
Cos when I login the DIAC online checking system. It stated, PCC requested and medical report outstanding but no CO yet...

On the contrary, my agent told me proceed with PCC & medical aft assigned by CO..

So I am confusing which one is rite through your own or Friends experience..

Please share if you don't mind...Thks


----------



## aimz

*Abpf!!*

Guys I have good news..

Today February 17 our status changed to Application being processed further  Exactly 8 months after our application last June 17. Thank God!!


How long does it take till our case officer contacts us?


----------



## han solo

clerk85 said:


> Congrats han solo. Fantastic gift indeed in valentines day.


thanks, mate! the torch has been passed unto u. thanks for ur diligence of updating the spreadsheet. 

my great thanks also to anj1976, aimz and Khyloz.


----------



## han solo

wow! congrats to u, mate aimz. :clap2: 

surely everyone here will have his/her own great news. patience & prayers pay off. 

wishing everyone here the best. 


@ Khyloz, any update on ur end?


----------



## han solo

aimz said:


> Guys I have good news..
> 
> Today February 17 our status changed to Application being processed further  Exactly 8 months after our application last June 17. Thank God!!
> 
> 
> *How long does it take till our case officer contacts us?*


pls try to check ur email. when i got my ABPF, there was an email sent instructing me to re-submit some dox i had earlier submitted, including the go signal to proceed with the meds. i am having it done, together w/ my dependent, on the 25th (sat) at nationwide, makati.


----------



## aimz

han solo said:


> wow! congrats to u, mate aimz. :clap2:
> 
> surely everyone here will have his/her own great news. patience & prayers pay off.
> 
> wishing everyone here the best.
> 
> 
> @ Khyloz, any update on ur end?



thanks kabayan han!! did you take your medicals already? our CO has not contacted us yet. Where in Australia are you heading? Me and my husband are migrating to Melbourne


----------



## aimz

han solo said:


> pls try to check ur email. when i got my ABPF, there was an email sent instructing me to re-submit some dox i had earlier submitted, including the go signal to proceed with the meds. i am having it done, together w/ my dependent, on the 25th (sat) at nationwide, makati.


We just checked our e-mail. No Mail from CO yet. About the medicals, do we just go there right away or does it have to be scheduled and where at Makati ? thanks a lot han


----------



## han solo

aimz said:


> We just checked our e-mail. No Mail from CO yet. About the medicals, do we just go there right away or does it have to be scheduled and where at Makati ? thanks a lot han


from time to time, pls check ur email.

i made a call to nationwide clinic this morning. every applicant needs to bring the letter from DIAC asking to proceed w/ the meds, otherwise they will not oblige to ur request. yes, u can just walk-in. the reason we're doing it on a saturday bec of my hectic work load. there's no way i can absent myself. hoping against hope, the clinic will not declare a holiday, since it's EDSA day. btw, we're heading off to sydney to join some relatives and a former client/friends. nice! 

nationwide details here Australia Visa Applicants | nationwidemanila.com 


good luck!


----------



## vickey1

NAL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering whether the medical and PCC do b4 or aft Assigned by CO?
> Cos when I login the DIAC online checking system. It stated, PCC requested and medical report outstanding but no CO yet...
> 
> On the contrary, my agent told me proceed with PCC & medical aft assigned by CO..
> 
> So I am confusing which one is rite through your own or Friends experience..
> 
> Please share if you don't mind...Thks


I have submitted my PCC and this week I am going to complete my medicals although CO is not assigned to me.

My agent told me to complete and I did.


----------



## han solo

NAL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering whether the medical and PCC do b4 or aft Assigned by CO?
> Cos when I login the DIAC online checking system. It stated, PCC requested and medical report outstanding but no CO yet...


hello! same w/ mate vickey1. i had my PCC done first (last week of dec 2011) even w/o the CO yet thinking that it might take a loooong time for our gov't agency to produce it but lo and behold, it was issued after about 2 weeks incl the xmas holidays. 

i couldn't proceed w/ the meds bec i needed to wait for the CO allocation & the request letter. so i will have my meds next week. try to call ur clinic if it needs the request letter before ur meds can be done. 

good luck!


----------



## aimz

han solo said:


> from time to time, pls check ur email.
> 
> i made a call to nationwide clinic this morning. every applicant needs to bring the letter from DIAC asking to proceed w/ the meds, otherwise they will not oblige to ur request. yes, u can just walk-in. the reason we're doing it on a saturday bec of my hectic work load. there's no way i can absent myself. hoping against hope, the clinic will not declare a holiday, since it's EDSA day. btw, we're heading off to sydney to join some relatives and a former client/friends. nice!
> 
> nationwide details here Australia Visa Applicants | nationwidemanila.com
> 
> 
> good luck!


Thanks for the info han!! Me and my husband are really excited. Patience really pays off. Hope everything turns out well so we can have visa grant early this year! anyway, how do we apply for PCC and how long does it take. thanks a lot!


----------



## imrancrest

The Allocation date was supposed to be updated today but still shows May 23rd .


----------



## han solo

aimz said:


> anyway, how do we apply for PCC and how long does it take. thanks a lot!


u may opt to go to NBI main, corner taft & UN aves. or to ur nearest mall (more convenient) w/c has a satellite NBI office and fill in the application. u need to bring one gov't ID & no need to bring ur old NBI clearance. at the NBI main, wow! throng of applicants were in queue. i just couldn't believe it. but i think the process at the main is way faster than the satellite office at the mall. i had mine at rob ermita. it took me almost 2 weeks. 

btw, don't forget to fill in "travel to australia."


----------



## itskamran

imrancrest said:


> The Allocation date was supposed to be updated today but still shows May 23rd .


I think new updated date would be 31 May on monday


----------



## clerk85

imrancrest said:


> The Allocation date was supposed to be updated today but still shows May 23rd .


It will be updated on Monday but last updated date will be shown as this Friday's date. 

Hopefully, they will not hovering in MAY this time also!


----------



## aimz

han solo said:


> u may opt to go to NBI main, corner taft & UN aves. or to ur nearest mall (more convenient) w/c has a satellite NBI office and fill in the application. u need to bring one gov't ID & no need to bring ur old NBI clearance. at the NBI main, wow! throng of applicants were in queue. i just couldn't believe it. but i think the process at the main is way faster than the satellite office at the mall. i had mine at rob ermita. it took me almost 2 weeks.
> 
> btw, don't forget to fill in "travel to australia."




Is the NBI clearance same with police clearance?  Because I have NBI card which you just insert in the NBI machine just like an ATM , then automatically prints the clearance.


----------



## imrancrest

clerk85 said:


> It will be updated on Monday but last updated date will be shown as this Friday's date.
> 
> Hopefully, they will not hovering in MAY this time also!


At the MAX , they will move upto 5th June .


----------



## Khyloz

Hi Han,

There's no update yet on our side Hope we can receive a good news before Feb ends...hehehe.

Good luck to all of us here who patiently waiting for the magic word from DIAC...






han solo said:


> wow! congrats to u, mate aimz. :clap2:
> 
> surely everyone here will have his/her own great news. patience & prayers pay off.
> 
> wishing everyone here the best.
> 
> 
> @ Khyloz, any update on ur end?


----------



## clerk85

imrancrest said:


> At the MAX , they will move upto 5th June .


I'll be pleased if they enter into june at-least


----------



## hongkiat

NAL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hv a few questions about application PCC in Malaysia. hope u can assist
> 1) I notice that is a announcement on the ministry of foreign affairs Malaysia link,
> Stated, certificate of good conduct is no longer applicable for use in Australia . What does it meant?
> 
> 2) the application and required docs are all submitted online or manually.( personally go there for submission) ?
> 
> 3) u said that is a new process was implemented which applicable for Malaysian & non
> Malaysian,what is the different between new & old application process ?


1) I am not exactly sure what it actually meant. All I know is that it is not required now.

2) you need to fill in some details online. Print the form and sign it. Bring it to MOFA/KLN in wisma putra, precinct 3 putrajaya for submission. Do note u can attach photo online and have it printed with the form if u have color printer. If not, attach passport size photo. 2 copies for each applicant. at the ministry, there are computers ans color printers available. Dressing code is smart casual no slipper and no shorts.

3) before Nov, applicant get the pcc within 2 hours. 

Hope my clarifications helps.


----------



## hongkiat

NAL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering whether the medical and PCC do b4 or aft Assigned by CO?
> Cos when I login the DIAC online checking system. It stated, PCC requested and medical report outstanding but no CO yet...
> 
> On the contrary, my agent told me proceed with PCC & medical aft assigned by CO..
> 
> So I am confusing which one is rite through your own or Friends experience..
> 
> Please share if you don't mind...Thks


Actually, it is not casted on stone that you must do pcc and medical at any stage.

Pcc and medical have expiry date. In the event your medical and pcc expires before you're assigned co, you'll need to get them again.

It is advisable to do medical after CO. Cause ehealth record will be created by CO. If you wish to front load your medical, most likely you will not be able to use ehealth and you will need your result to be delivered manually.


----------



## hongkiat

aimz said:


> Guys I have good news..
> 
> Today February 17 our status changed to Application being processed further  Exactly 8 months after our application last June 17. Thank God!!
> 
> How long does it take till our case officer contacts us?


Congrats!


----------



## han solo

aimz said:


> Is the NBI clearance same with police clearance?  Because I have NBI card which you just insert in the NBI machine just like an ATM , then automatically prints the clearance.


i *think* the NBI cert is different form the police clearance. the police clearance only covers a certain jurisdiction whereas the NBI is for nationwide scope. i am not familiar with the NBI card but as far as i know, when we brought our old NBI cert just so for the renewal only, the authorities informed us of the updated electronic system, thus the old cert is considered a stale copy; meaning no renewal is allowed. all applicants are considered a never-been-issued-certs-applicants.


----------



## han solo

hongkiat said:


> Folks,
> 
> Timeline:
> 5/6/2011 - eVisa
> 15/2/2012 - ABPF
> 16/2/2012 - Contacted by CO requesting for Medical and PCC (all other documents - MET)
> 
> Good luck everyone....


:clap2: congrats to u, mate! good for u that only the med & PCC are requested from u. on my end, i still have to deal with some forms & some proofs of dependency again. i just realized yesterday (surprised!) the latter is included on the list being requested again. anyway, i just need to deal with the task very soon. 

good luck!


----------



## hongkiat

han solo said:


> :clap2: congrats to u, mate! good for u that only the med & PCC are requested from u. on my end, i still have to deal with some forms & some proofs of dependency again. i just realized yesterday (surprised!) the latter is included on the list being requested again. anyway, i just need to deal with the task very soon.
> 
> good luck!


Thanks Han. Good luck!

All, if you guys all doing meds, male sure to drink lots of water. My colleague had to redo medical because he failed in urine test. Use water to 'flush' out unwanted stuff the day before to get better result....


----------



## han solo

@ hongkiat, one tip from my doctor/friend:

also consider taking a glass of pineapple juice everyday, avoid too much meat fats (highly recommended are fish, fruits & veggies) & get enough sleep & rest the day before the schedule. funny, in an instance, we are all becoming health conscious. 

and it's all because of *one OZ dream*.


----------



## hongkiat

han solo said:


> @ hongkiat, one tip from my doctor/friend:
> 
> also consider taking a glass of pineapple juice everyday, avoid too much meat fats (highly recommended are fish, fruits & veggies) & get enough sleep & rest the day before the schedule. funny, in an instance, we are all becoming health conscious.
> 
> and it's all because of one OZ dream.


Lol, ya all out of sudden became health conscious. Hahaha...

Thanks for the tips. Need to get pineapple now.... to blend juice ..


----------



## Jivesha

Thanks for the tips Han solo. Can you let us know what tests will be taken?


----------



## aimz

han solo said:


> i *think* the NBI cert is different form the police clearance. the police clearance only covers a certain jurisdiction whereas the NBI is for nationwide scope. i am not familiar with the NBI card but as far as i know, when we brought our old NBI cert just so for the renewal only, the authorities informed us of the updated electronic system, thus the old cert is considered a stale copy; meaning no renewal is allowed. all applicants are considered a never-been-issued-certs-applicants.


Thanks for the info han!!goodluck to us.


----------



## aimz

hongkiat said:


> Congrats!


thanks!!


----------



## aimz

han solo said:


> @ hongkiat, one tip from my doctor/friend:
> 
> also consider taking a glass of pineapple juice everyday, avoid too much meat fats (highly recommended are fish, fruits & veggies) & get enough sleep & rest the day before the schedule. funny, in an instance, we are all becoming health conscious.
> 
> and it's all because of *one OZ dream*.


Il consider your advice. But for my hubby, he doesnt eat veggie and very choosy in eating fish and fruits. He might as well start now.


----------



## naoto

han solo said:


> @ hongkiat, one tip from my doctor/friend:
> 
> also consider taking a glass of pineapple juice everyday, avoid too much meat fats (highly recommended are fish, fruits & veggies) & get enough sleep & rest the day before the schedule. funny, in an instance, we are all becoming health conscious.
> 
> and it's all because of one OZ dream.


Good advice. Also avoid alcohol at least 24-48 hours before. Drink plenty of water and have a high fiber diet couple of days before. Works miracles!


----------



## imrancrest

naoto said:


> Good advice. Also avoid alcohol at least 24-48 hours before. Drink plenty of water and have a high fiber diet couple of days before. Works miracles!


Most importantly , dont rush or never walk fast and directly get into clinic . Sit for a while before they check for blood pressure bcoz heart beat will be high if u walk fast . Relax ur heart rate and then go .


----------



## jcas

Although it is a bit late, I would like to share some good news with you. Last Feb. 14, I received the most awesome valentine's gift, I got the visa grant! 
I lodged my application online on May 12, 2011 and assigned a CO on Dec. 12, 2011. You might be wondering why it took me about 2 months to receive the grant, that is 
because I was requested to submit FBI clearance which took around 8 weeks to complete and Singapore COC for my husband which took about 6 weeks. 

Also, my husband has a medical condition, he had a heart attack on Feb 2007 and undergone angioplasty with stenting and has been taking 7 medicines every day which 
at first made me worry if we will pass medical but it turned out to be alright!! I would like to share this with you so anybody who has the same situation as ours
will not worry that much. 

I didn't have an agent so I would say that having this kind of forum really helped DIY aspiring migrants like me. Keep it up and good luck to everyone who are still 
waiting for their visas. Your time will come sooner than you expect it.


----------



## jcas

Although it is a bit late, I would like to share some good news with you. Last Feb. 14, I received the most awesome valentine's gift, I got the visa grant! 
I lodged my application online on May 12, 2011 and assigned a CO on Dec. 12, 2011. You might be wondering why it took me about 2 months to receive the grant, that is 
because I was requested to submit FBI clearance which took around 8 weeks to complete and Singapore COC for my husband which took about 6 weeks. 

Also, my husband has a medical condition, he had a heart attack on Feb 2007 and undergone angioplasty with stenting and has been taking 7 medicines every day which 
at first made me worry if we will pass medical but it turned out to be alright!! I would like to share this with you so anybody who has the same situation as ours
will not worry that much. 

I didn't have an agent so I would say that having this kind of forum really helped DIY aspiring migrants like me. Keep it up and good luck to everyone who are still 
waiting for their visas. Your time will come sooner than you expect it.


----------



## cutenice62

i am soon going to apply for priority group 4. I am from Pakistan, can u please tell me how much time it will take? i will lodge application around 25th feb 2012.


----------



## Khyloz

*DIAC update*



clerk85 said:


> I'll be pleased if they enter into june at-least


Diac update as of February 17, 2012 is June 03, 2011 fo priority group 4...At least DIAC moves faster again....

Good luck to all applicants...God Bless Us all...


----------



## guy22

Khyloz said:


> Diac update as of February 17, 2012 is June 03, 2011 fo priority group 4...At least DIAC moves faster again....
> 
> Good luck to all applicants...God Bless Us all...


from May 23 to June 03, I am not too upset about that...

We've seen a nice movement on June applicants, but there are still many late June applicants (after 20th) waiting for CO allocations. Hope we can all see some movements in the coming 2 weeks~


----------



## Jivesha

The current movement is good compared to the previous one. Hope they keep up with the pace.


----------



## clerk85

What a movement for priority group 5. From march 2008 to august 2008!

I hope that all june applicants will get CO by february 29


----------



## mehran2010

Latest allocation date is: *3 June 2011*. 

_This was last updated on 17 February 2012 and will be updated fortnightly._


----------



## itskamran

I think 3 June is an expected move. It would take one month to complete June....


----------



## itskamran

When i applied for 176 (Family Sponsored) visa in January 2011, there was a benefit of it that you had to get 100 Marks instead of 120.

According to current rules what is the benefit 176 (Family Sponsored) because you need to get 65 Marks in each case.

Does anybody has information of it????


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi cutenice62 ,

around 8 to 10 months.
but in your case as you are from pakistan.

Security checks takes time - 8-9 months more. if you are female then less time.

See following link for timeline.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=1


Best Luck 

Thanks
RakeshPatel



cutenice62 said:


> i am soon going to apply for priority group 4. I am from Pakistan, can u please tell me how much time it will take? i will lodge application around 25th feb 2012.


----------



## NAL

hongkiat said:


> Actually, it is not casted on stone that you must do pcc and medical at any stage.
> 
> Pcc and medical have expiry date. In the event your medical and pcc expires before you're assigned co, you'll need to get them again.
> 
> It is advisable to do medical after CO. Cause ehealth record will be created by CO. If you wish to front load your medical, most likely you will not be able to use ehealth and you will need your result to be delivered manually.


Thanks for your info;-)


----------



## RakeshPatel

My Updates.

Guys CO requested PCC & Medical on 10-02-2012

I have sent my PCC on last Thursday. Medical was already finalized.

*Question - 

How many days CO will take to Grant my Visa ?*


Can CO deny visa after asking Medical & PCC ?

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## NAL

hongkiat said:


> 1) I am not exactly sure what it actually meant. All I know is that it is not required now.
> 
> 2) you need to fill in some details online. Print the form and sign it. Bring it to MOFA/KLN in wisma putra, precinct 3 putrajaya for submission. Do note u can attach photo online and have it printed with the form if u have color printer. If not, attach passport size photo. 2 copies for each applicant. at the ministry, there are computers ans color printers available. Dressing code is smart casual no slipper and no shorts.
> 
> 3) before Nov, applicant get the pcc within 2 hours.
> 
> Hope my clarifications helps.


Thanks for your useful info;-)


----------



## itskamran

RakeshPatel said:


> My Updates.
> 
> Guys CO requested PCC & Medical on 10-02-2012
> 
> I have sent my PCC on last Thursday. Medical was already finalized.
> 
> *Question -
> 
> How many days CO will take to Grant my Visa ?*
> 
> 
> Can CO deny visa after asking Medical & PCC ?
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


According to my information:

How many days CO will take to Grant my Visa ? : 4 to 6 weeks

Can CO deny visa after asking Medical & PCC ? : I don't think so, unless you have a serious disease or disablility


----------



## JBY

June 3 was sort of what we all predicted here, still v slow for p4, looks like July peeps will begin in April at current pace as expected with current speed. 

Good news for priority 5 though !!

Looking forward to Next update March 5th.


----------



## Jivesha

Any idea on the number of applications lodged in June and July?


----------



## itskamran

Good question


----------



## mandhani

Jivesha said:


> Any idea on the number of applications lodged in June and July?


Going through various time lines/ excel sheet it seems to me that all the people prior to 15 June have got the CO and now more concentration is toward the end of June starting from 20th of June.

Once June is done(most likely in next 2-3 weeks) then movement should be very swift probably 1 month of movement in every biweekly update due to less number of applicants in all other months. This will happen if not many are applying via 176 SS in coming months.


----------



## cutenice62

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi cutenice62 ,
> 
> around 8 to 10 months.
> but in your case as you are from pakistan.
> 
> Security checks takes time - 8-9 months more. if you are female then less time.
> 
> See following link for timeline.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=1
> 
> 
> Best Luck
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


i can only say :d, but I have all my clearance with me , am from lahore and also worked in know IT companies in Pakistan,


----------



## sgn051

RakeshPatel said:


> My Updates.
> 
> Guys CO requested PCC & Medical on 10-02-2012
> 
> I have sent my PCC on last Thursday. Medical was already finalized.
> 
> *Question -
> 
> How many days CO will take to Grant my Visa ?*
> 
> 
> Can CO deny visa after asking Medical & PCC ?
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


How many days CO will take to Grant my Visa ? 
they can grant any time but they should after your 28 days notice date gone 

Can CO deny visa after asking Medical & PCC ?
untill and unless you not have any health problem that need expensive treatment to recover and you should not become burdone to Australian community for money and health.


Good luck wait for Due date of 28 days given by CO....

as In my case same ... submitted Medicals Two time but still no update from CO yet even I called them but they told me that now nothing I need to do just wait from CO now.... so I am waiting for 28 Days due date....


----------



## vickey1

sgn051 said:


> How many days CO will take to Grant my Visa ?
> they can grant any time but they should after your 28 days notice date gone
> 
> Can CO deny visa after asking Medical & PCC ?
> untill and unless you not have any health problem that need expensive treatment to recover and you should not become burdone to Australian community for money and health.
> 
> 
> Good luck wait for Due date of 28 days given by CO....
> 
> as In my case same ... submitted Medicals Two time but still no update from CO yet even I called them but they told me that now nothing I need to do just wait from CO now.... so I am waiting for 28 Days due date....


Hello sgn051,

Why you have submitted your medicals twice? 

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## guy22

Do you guys think calling DIAC just to ask about the CO allocation for my case is a bit trivial? Especially I called 5 weeks ago and they answered "in a few weeks time".

I should probably wait patiently, but I am looking forward to take some postgraduate research courses in Australia (and the university will start beginning of March), while research courses are free for PRs and citizens, they are also unbelievably expensive for an international student...

Maybe it is already too late to enroll into semester 1, and I also heard that contacting DIAC too frequently will actually slow down the progress and make the officers unhappy, is that true?

Regards,


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Guy22,

Better you create PLE then call this is what my agent says.
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

every 30 days you can call or PLE.. that's ok.

even after CO allocation it will take 1 more month.
if medical and PCC done , then little less.

Thanks
RakeshPatel




guy22 said:


> Do you guys think calling DIAC just to ask about the CO allocation for my case is a bit trivial? Especially I called 5 weeks ago and they answered "in a few weeks time".
> 
> I should probably wait patiently, but I am looking forward to take some postgraduate research courses in Australia (and the university will start beginning of March), while research courses are free for PRs and citizens, they are also unbelievably expensive for an international student...
> 
> Maybe it is already too late to enroll into semester 1, and I also heard that contacting DIAC too frequently will actually slow down the progress and make the officers unhappy, is that true?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## aimz

Hi fellow expats, I just have one question, my status changed to ABPF last week Feb 17. But until now, CO has not contacted us yet. Normally how many days does it take for the CO to e-mail us to proceed to medicals and PCC. 
thanks!


----------



## RakeshPatel

within 2 weeks CO will contact you if needed some thing.

In my case ABPF and CO email happened on same day.

But I suggest you go for PCC & Medical to save time if you are not from country like pakistan where security checks takes much time.

Best luck.



aimz said:


> Hi fellow expats, I just have one question, my status changed to ABPF last week Feb 17. But until now, CO has not contacted us yet. Normally how many days does it take for the CO to e-mail us to proceed to medicals and PCC.
> thanks!


----------



## mikai

Guys, good news! My online applications now states "21/02/2012 Application being processed further". Visa lodged online August 15, 2011. DIAC IS moving fast! But C.O. still didn't contact us though.


----------



## Jivesha

That's really great news.! Good luck!!


----------



## itskamran

Congratulations


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> within 2 weeks CO will contact you if needed some thing.
> 
> In my case ABPF and CO email happened on same day.
> 
> But I suggest you go for PCC & Medical to save time if you are not from country like pakistan where security checks takes much time.
> 
> Best luck.


Is there normally a long interval between ABPF and CO email in case of applicants from Iran and Pakistan? How long is it approximately? 

I had my ABPF on 3 Feb., but still no email from CO.


----------



## clerk85

mikai said:


> Guys, good news! My online applications now states "21/02/2012 Application being processed further". Visa lodged online August 15, 2011. DIAC IS moving fast! But C.O. still didn't contact us though.


Wow! Post june'11 applicants are moving really!


----------



## Jivesha

Spreadsheet looks good with Mikai's updated status. Time to uncork the champagne bottle for the first post June application?


----------



## mikai

Jivesha said:


> Spreadsheet looks good with Mikai's updated status. Time to uncork the champagne bottle for the first post June application?


 I've read around and found out that the status "Application being processed further" does not mean we have a C.O. now. Is it true?


----------



## ponsil7174

mikai said:


> Guys, good news! My online applications now states "21/02/2012 Application being processed further". Visa lodged online August 15, 2011. DIAC IS moving fast! But C.O. still didn't contact us though.


Good luck with your application...


----------



## itskamran

mikai said:


> I've read around and found out that the status "Application being processed further" does not mean we have a C.O. now. Is it true?


ABPF means that you have been allocated a CO. However he/she may contact you when he would need more info from you.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Yes that does not mean that U have case officers. I have noticed in various cases in past in which there was this status and there was no contact from case officer.


----------



## imrancrest

virtual_bajwa said:


> Yes that does not mean that U have case officers. I have noticed in various cases in past in which there was this status and there was no contact from case officer.


Very true . ABPF does not mean CO allocated . I applied on Oct 2011 and got ABPF on Dec 2011 . Im expecting CO by May .


----------



## itskamran

imrancrest said:


> Very true . ABPF does not mean CO allocated . I applied on Oct 2011 and got ABPF on Dec 2011 . Im expecting CO by May .


OK, i may wrong then i think the best approach to check it to raise a PLE from the following link:

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

If a CO is allocated then CO will contact you in response.


----------



## itskamran

According to my info CO only contact you in start when he need any future docs....


----------



## mikai

Ok.  so now I'm confused. Wonder what's ABPF for, they should just have a "CO assigned" status or something straight forward like that.


----------



## itskamran

mikai said:


> Ok.  so now I'm confused. Wonder what's ABPF for, they should just have a "CO assigned" status or something straight forward like that.


No need to be confused just raise a PLE and everything will be cleared


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> No need to be confused just raise a PLE and everything will be cleared


Can one raise a PLE when he is using an agent or should the agent raise it on his behalf?


----------



## obelixous

mehran2010 said:


> Can one raise a PLE when he is using an agent or should the agent raise it on his behalf?


Agent should file PLE in case one has used an agent.


----------



## kalam

*Help reg timelines*

I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored visa) on 9th Feb 12 and have uploaded all the documents except police clearence certificate and medical uploading the attachments. 

Still I have not got a case officer assigned to our application.

Can some body pls let me know the timelines when would a case officer will be assigned.

Should i wait till case officer assigned to get my medical's done.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## imrancrest

kalam said:


> I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored visa) on 9th Feb 12 and have uploaded all the documents except police clearence certificate and medical uploading the attachments.
> 
> Still I have not got a case officer assigned to our application.
> 
> Can some body pls let me know the timelines when would a case officer will be assigned.
> 
> Should i wait till case officer assigned to get my medical's done.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


176 relative sponsored is P4 app . Currently June 2011 applicants are getting CO . You can make out when you will get CO . PCC and medical , do it 2 months prior CO allocation approx .


----------



## kalam

Thanks for the quick response.

So I guess it would be somewhere in Sept / Oct '12 


Will I get a notification once a CO gets assigned ?


----------



## imrancrest

kalam said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> So I guess it would be somewhere in Sept / Oct '12
> 
> 
> Will I get a notification once a CO gets assigned ?


yes


----------



## botero82

mehran2010 said:


> Is there normally a long interval between ABPF and CO email in case of applicants from Iran and Pakistan? How long is it approximately?
> 
> I had my ABPF on 3 Feb., but still no email from CO.


My application had ABPF status but CO contacted us 4 months later.


----------



## itskamran

botero82 said:


> My application had ABPF status but CO contacted us 4 months later.


But my CO contacted the same day when my status changed to ABPF as she needed more documentation from me.


----------



## Wolfgang1

Hi Guys....Joining the forum a bit late  .This is really a great place !!!
Wish you all the very best!

ACS+ (ICT Business Analyst) 10/08/2011 IELTS 23/10/2011 Visa App 175 03/11/2011 PCC/ MED ? CO ? Grand ?


----------



## itskamran

Has someone ever heard about the refusal of GSM application?????

If yes then >> Is there any statistics available


----------



## Jivesha

kalam said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> So I guess it would be somewhere in Sept / Oct '12
> 
> Will I get a notification once a CO gets assigned ?


I don't think that will be that delayed. Considering the low amount of applications in July, August, DIAC should be able to take up your case much earlier than you say.


----------



## Jivesha

Welcome aboard, Wolfgang1.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Well,
Guys the question is whether some activity was done on his file? Answer is yes. So it means they are looking the August 2011 category applicants which is good sign. Anyways sooner or later August 2011 applicants will be process. May be after next 15 days.


----------



## clerk85

virtual_bajwa said:


> Well,
> Guys the question is whether some activity was done on his file? Answer is yes. So it means they are looking the August 2011 category applicants which is good sign. Anyways sooner or later August 2011 applicants will be process. May be after next 15 days.


I agree with you.


----------



## clerk85

*23rd June *applicant (from *beupdate* forum) got CO today

mummy mann 
175 Online 
application lodged on *23/06/11* 
Profession: Nurse
Country: BRITISH 
CO Assign Date: *21/02/12 * 
All documents met apart from work experience . . . Further checks needed


----------



## RakeshPatel

Welcome Kalam,

See follow links you will get clear picture where r u..  Best luck

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=1

Thanks
RakeshPatel






kalam said:


> I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored visa) on 9th Feb 12 and have uploaded all the documents except police clearence certificate and medical uploading the attachments.
> 
> Still I have not got a case officer assigned to our application.
> 
> Can some body pls let me know the timelines when would a case officer will be assigned.
> 
> Should i wait till case officer assigned to get my medical's done.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jclem

virtual_bajwa said:


> Yes that does not mean that U have case officers. I have noticed in various cases in past in which there was this status and there was no contact from case officer.


I believe once an application's status changed to ABPF, it means a CO has already been allocated to you. It's either the assigned CO who changed the status to ABPF or a different team in DIAC who allocates applications to COs. Either way, ABPF means you have a CO already. I don't think the system does it automatically and who else will process your application further but a CO. It's just that they may not contact us immediately. Sometimes it may take long but at least it gives us that glimpse of hope that our application is moving, a step closer to our dreams. 




mikai said:


> Ok.  so now I'm confused. Wonder what's ABPF for, they should just have a "CO assigned" status or something straight forward like that.


Hi Mikai! Nice to see you here. Don't be sad and confused. Smile! You're on your way to your dreams.


----------



## jclem

176 relative-sponsored visa applications are priority 4, which takes 8 months or more before a CO is assigned to you. You can already have your medicals and PCC done but be aware that these two will dictate your initial entry date so better wait for your CO's advise. 



kalam said:


> I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored visa) on 9th Feb 12 and have uploaded all the documents except police clearence certificate and medical uploading the attachments.
> 
> Still I have not got a case officer assigned to our application.
> 
> Can some body pls let me know the timelines when would a case officer will be assigned.
> 
> Should i wait till case officer assigned to get my medical's done.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jonay

hey guys..just got a CO..team 4..requesting for MCC, PCC and evidence of work..wish me well mates...it will soon be ur turn


----------



## guy22

jonay said:


> hey guys..just got a CO..team 4..requesting for MCC, PCC and evidence of work..wish me well mates...it will soon be ur turn


fantastic news!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## stormgal

jonay said:


> hey guys..just got a CO..team 4..requesting for MCC, PCC and evidence of work..wish me well mates...it will soon be ur turn


Great news, Jonay, congrats


----------



## Jivesha

jonay said:


> hey guys..just got a CO..team 4..requesting for MCC, PCC and evidence of work..wish me well mates...it will soon be ur turn


Excellent news Jonay!!. Wish you the very best. Get back to us with more good news.


----------



## aimz

RakeshPatel said:


> within 2 weeks CO will contact you if needed some thing.
> 
> In my case ABPF and CO email happened on same day.
> 
> But I suggest you go for PCC & Medical to save time if you are not from country like pakistan where security checks takes much time.
> 
> Best luck.


Thanks rakesh! Hopefully they e-mail us asap. The wait is killing me


----------



## guy22

DIAC is indeed moving fast~ hope I can see the light of heaven soon... I feel I am the only applicant lodged before June 25 and still have not seen any updates

waiting... impatiently...:ranger:


----------



## clerk85

jonay said:


> hey guys..just got a CO..team 4..requesting for MCC, PCC and evidence of work..wish me well mates...it will soon be ur turn


Congrats


----------



## aimz

Guys, today our Case officer from Team 7 e-mailed us requesting for medical and PCC for me and my hubby. All other documents changed to Met. Thank you Lord.

Goodluck to others waiting for their CO's =)


----------



## aimz

Guys, today our Case officer from Team 7 e-mailed us requesting for medical and PCC for me and my hubby. All other documents changed to Met. Thank you Lord.

Goodluck to others waiting for their CO's =)


----------



## mehran2010

aimz said:


> Guys, today our Case officer from Team 7 e-mailed us requesting for medical and PCC for me and my hubby. All other documents changed to Met. Thank you Lord.
> 
> Goodluck to others waiting for their CO's =)


What a great news for you! Congratulations! Hopefully you'll be granted a visa pretty soon. ray2:


----------



## clerk85

Congrats aimz. Hopefully, you will get visa grant soon


----------



## mac6788

Hi Frenz...

1. Could anyone advice on whether there is any alternative to Birth Certificates in India for the 175 applicants. Actually, I don't have the Birth certificate & looks extremely complex task right now to get one. I stay in B'lore, my parents stay in Bhubaneswar & I was born in Barielly, UP. As expected, the officials in bbsr refused to oblige as I was not born there. Is there any alternative to Birth Certificates or still I need to travel to Barielly to get one (even dat doesn't guarantee work being done)??? Since, I am Oct 2011 applicant, I still have some time to sort out these issues.

Please advice...!

2. Does a Defence background could leed to any kind of issues or extra scruitiny of my application?? I am a bit concerned bcoz, we had dat question in our 175 online application asking us to state if at all any of our family member ever served armed forces.


Thanks in Advance...!


---------------------------
Occupation: Developer Programmer | Visa: 175 | Application date: 27-Oct-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| Visa Grant: Not Yet


----------



## aarkay

mac6788 said:


> Hi Frenz...
> 
> 1. Could anyone advice on whether there is any alternative to Birth Certificates in India for the 175 applicants. Actually, I don't have the Birth certificate & looks extremely complex task right now to get one. I stay in B'lore, my parents stay in Bhubaneswar & I was born in Barielly, UP. As expected, the officials in bbsr refused to oblige as I was not born there. Is there any alternative to Birth Certificates or still I need to travel to Barielly to get one (even dat doesn't guarantee work being done)??? Since, I am Oct 2011 applicant, I still have some time to sort out these issues.
> 
> Please advice...!
> 
> 2. Does a Defence background could leed to any kind of issues or extra scruitiny of my application?? I am a bit concerned bcoz, we had dat question in our 175 online application asking us to state if at all any of our family member ever served armed forces.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance...!
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> Occupation: Developer Programmer | Visa: 175 | Application date: 27-Oct-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| Visa Grant: Not Yet


I had heard sometime back...that MCD(delhi municipal) will start issuing eCertificates on emails and cellphones....don't know how much has that thing progressed....but you can search on that and see if UP govt is also doing something similar....you were born thr...may be you dad still has some friends over thr who can oblige and help...try to find out...that might save you a trip and leaves..


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi All,

Good news to share with you all. 

My status has changed to ABPF 10 mins ago and when i check again all become MET except CHARACTER REQUIREMENT PANEL CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE. I have front loaded my PCC in Aus and Msia but both are expired but my AFP certificate shown MET too.

Thanks


----------



## mikai

aimz said:


> Guys, today our Case officer from Team 7 e-mailed us requesting for medical and PCC for me and my hubby. All other documents changed to Met. Thank you Lord.
> 
> Goodluck to others waiting for their CO's =)


Hi aimz, Congrats! So how many days is that since your status changed to ABPF?


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi All, 

I urgently need your help. Based on the requirements before 1.07.2011 I'm pretty sure that I've 120 points and I'm being requested to take a IELTS to achieve 7 in each band in order to have sufficient points to pass the pass mark (120). I hope I can sort this out without require to do another IELTS.

Does anyone has any idea about this? Please advise


----------



## aimz

mikai said:


> Hi aimz, Congrats! So how many days is that since your status changed to ABPF?


Hi Mikai! our status changed to ABPF last Friday Feb 17, you exclude sat and sunday, that's only 3 days.


----------



## guy22

KennethFoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I urgently need your help. Based on the requirements before 1.07.2011 I'm pretty sure that I've 120 points and I'm being requested to take a IELTS to achieve 7 in each band in order to have sufficient points to pass the pass mark (120). I hope I can sort this out without require to do another IELTS.
> 
> Does anyone has any idea about this? Please advise


If possible, could you list out your conditions (like age, profession, educational qualification) I am sure we can all try to help if we get a little bit more information


----------



## sanands2007

KennethFoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I urgently need your help. Based on the requirements before 1.07.2011 I'm pretty sure that I've 120 points and I'm being requested to take a IELTS to achieve 7 in each band in order to have sufficient points to pass the pass mark (120). I hope I can sort this out without require to do another IELTS.
> 
> Does anyone has any idea about this? Please advise


Hi Kennethfoo , 

Did co ask you to take IELTS again ? If you have satisfied 120 points in old rules I don't think u need to take IELTS again n score 7 

Regards 
San


----------



## hongkiat

aimz said:


> Guys, today our Case officer from Team 7 e-mailed us requesting for medical and PCC for me and my hubby. All other documents changed to Met. Thank you Lord.
> 
> Goodluck to others waiting for their CO's =)


Congrats. My CO is from team 7 too.


----------



## hongkiat

KennethFoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I urgently need your help. Based on the requirements before 1.07.2011 I'm pretty sure that I've 120 points and I'm being requested to take a IELTS to achieve 7 in each band in order to have sufficient points to pass the pass mark (120). I hope I can sort this out without require to do another IELTS.
> 
> Does anyone has any idea about this? Please advise


Kenneth, you don't need to take IELTS again. If not you would be asked by your Co to do so.


----------



## KennethFoo

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Kennethfoo ,
> 
> Did co ask you to take IELTS again ? If you have satisfied 120 points in old rules I don't think u need to take IELTS again n score 7
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi,

I received an email from Team 4 requesting to book an IELTS test and score 7 in each band. 

Here is my details when I was apply on 23.06.2011.

DOB: 23.12.1980 - 25 points
Australian work experience: 1 yr full-time - 5 points
Ielts: 6 overall - 
Was studied in Adelaide for 2 yrs 
Civil Engineer - 60 points
Regional Aus study - 5 points
Bachelor degree 


Can't remember all the points awarded for each eligibility. When i applied for the visa i only have 115 points because the system doesn't awarded me the Regiaonl study points where I actually studied in Adelaide for 2 years.

I was thinking to get a lawyer and try to sort this out for me; before i do that is there any posibility for me to liase with the case officer with regards to the points issue?

Appreciated your help!!!


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi,

This is the email from the co. At the moment you do not meet the points pass of 120. You are able to however book an IELTS test in the hope pf obtaining a proficient score ie 7 in each band to increase your points. Please indicate if you would like to see obtain the required points this way.

Thank you


----------



## hongkiat

KennethFoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the email from the co. At the moment you do not meet the points pass of 120. You are able to however book an IELTS test in the hope pf obtaining a proficient score ie 7 in each band to increase your points. Please indicate if you would like to see obtain the required points this way.
> 
> Thank you


Kenneth,

Previously, in your IELTS, did you obtain band 7 or above for all the 4 components? Not overall. 

If yea, then revert to your CO and ask why this is requested although you have submitted a valid result at time of application....


----------



## KennethFoo

22/02/2012 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Met Message 
22/02/2012 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met 
22/02/2012 Evidence of Australian Work Experience Met Message 
22/02/2012 Australian Federal Police (AFP) certificate. Met Message 
22/02/2012 IELTS English Test Report Results Requested Message 
22/02/2012 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met Message 
22/02/2012 Evidence of skills assessment Met Message 
22/02/2012 Evidence of study and residence in Regional Australia Met Message 
22/02/2012 Evidence of work experience Met Message 
22/02/2012 Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates Required Message 
22/02/2012 Passport photo Met Message 
22/02/2012 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Met Message 
22/02/2012 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Met Message 


What i do not understand is, all shown MET including the "STUDY AND RESIDENCE IN REGIONAL AUSTRALIA" and "AUSTRALIAN WORK EXPERIENCE"... I should have enough points 120???


----------



## guy22

age: 25
civil engineering:60
2 years full time study: 5 (I assume u finished your degree here)
6*4 in IELTS: 15
No questions about those. 105 points here

1 yr aus work exp: 10
regional study: 5 

Would any of those cause confusions? especially you mentioned regional study points confusion, maybe you should shoot another email back to your CO asking him to re-access your regional study points


----------



## KennethFoo

hongkiat said:


> Kenneth,
> 
> Previously, in your IELTS, did you obtain band 7 or above for all the 4 components? Not overall.
> 
> If yea, then revert to your CO and ask why this is requested although you have submitted a valid result at time of application....


Hi Hong Kiat,

No, I got 6 in each band only.


----------



## guy22

KennethFoo said:


> 22/02/2012 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Met Message
> 22/02/2012 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Met
> 22/02/2012 Evidence of Australian Work Experience Met Message
> 22/02/2012 Australian Federal Police (AFP) certificate. Met Message
> 22/02/2012 IELTS English Test Report Results Requested Message
> 22/02/2012 Evidence of overseas qualifications Met Message
> 22/02/2012 Evidence of skills assessment Met Message
> 22/02/2012 Evidence of study and residence in Regional Australia Met Message
> 22/02/2012 Evidence of work experience Met Message
> 22/02/2012 Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates Required Message
> 22/02/2012 Passport photo Met Message
> 22/02/2012 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Met Message
> 22/02/2012 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Met Message
> 
> 
> What i do not understand is, all shown MET including the "STUDY AND RESIDENCE IN REGIONAL AUSTRALIA" and "AUSTRALIAN WORK EXPERIENCE"... I should have enough points 120???


that's a fair point, so the problem is somewhere else... would that be your 2 yrs Australia study requirements? I don't see that in the list of Met documents


----------



## KennethFoo

guy22 said:


> age: 25
> civil engineering:60
> 2 years full time study: 5 (I assume u finished your degree here)
> 6*4 in IELTS: 15
> No questions about those. 105 points here
> 
> 1 yr aus work exp: 10
> regional study: 5
> 
> Would any of those cause confusions? especially you mentioned regional study points, did you contact them claiming the points?


Hi guy22,

Yup, that's what my calculation regarding the points was. Even the status indicated "REGIONAL STUDY-MET".... I have no idea where the 5 points gone?

Yup, probably will send her an email to clarify that tomorrow.

Wish me luck... Thank you all, appreciate that


----------



## KennethFoo

guy22 said:


> that's a fair point, so the problem is somewhere else... would that be your 2 yrs Australia study requirements? I don't see that in the list of Met documents


Yup, that's what I'm thinking...


----------



## guy22

KennethFoo said:


> Yup, that's what I'm thinking...


Do you record uploading a proof of 2 years Australia study?

IF that's the problem, it should be fairly easy to solve I guess, try contacting your CO, explain you situation, at the same time contact your previous education institute and ask for a letter.

But then again, we are all guessing here... maybe it's better to talk to the CO via email first.

Best wishes, hope everything goes well


----------



## imrancrest

mac6788 said:


> Hi Frenz...
> 
> 1. Could anyone advice on whether there is any alternative to Birth Certificates in India for the 175 applicants. Actually, I don't have the Birth certificate & looks extremely complex task right now to get one. I stay in B'lore, my parents stay in Bhubaneswar & I was born in Barielly, UP. As expected, the officials in bbsr refused to oblige as I was not born there. Is there any alternative to Birth Certificates or still I need to travel to Barielly to get one (even dat doesn't guarantee work being done)??? Since, I am Oct 2011 applicant, I still have some time to sort out these issues.
> 
> Please advice...!
> 
> 2. Does a Defence background could leed to any kind of issues or extra scruitiny of my application?? I am a bit concerned bcoz, we had dat question in our 175 online application asking us to state if at all any of our family member ever served armed forces.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance...!
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> Occupation: Developer Programmer | Visa: 175 | Application date: 27-Oct-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| Visa Grant: Not Yet


 I raised a PLE and they replied that , 
For proof of age , passport can be used as an alternative for birth certificate .
Any other government document also might work . Just try to get birth cert to be on safer side .


----------



## hongkiat

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guy22,
> 
> Yup, that's what my calculation regarding the points was. Even the status indicated "REGIONAL STUDY-MET".... I have no idea where the 5 points gone?
> 
> Yup, probably will send her an email to clarify that tomorrow.
> 
> Wish me luck... Thank you all, appreciate that


Then I think best to contact CO and ask what happen.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Mac,

I recently make 3 birth certificate for me, wife & my AUS Brother.
Don't worry it will be sort out , First you need to make your mind that I want it.

*Birth Certificate Alternatives are *

1) Affidavits by your father or mother that you born on this date & which city

2) Affidavits which states your country don't give birth certificate when you born and provide alternative - school leaving certificate.

3) *Get the Birth Certificate by visiting your birth place.
Seems hard ..but its very easy.. First get Birth Certificate blank copy from Book Store OR Bigger Xerox offices OR make your self Color copy blank copy... then got to your birth place to fill it and stamp it. it works...it worked in my all cases. * 

Because birth certificates required at every place ..so go get it.

Best luck

Thanks
RakeshPatel






mac6788 said:


> Hi Frenz...
> 
> 1. Could anyone advice on whether there is any alternative to Birth Certificates in India for the 175 applicants. Actually, I don't have the Birth certificate & looks extremely complex task right now to get one. I stay in B'lore, my parents stay in Bhubaneswar & I was born in Barielly, UP. As expected, the officials in bbsr refused to oblige as I was not born there. Is there any alternative to Birth Certificates or still I need to travel to Barielly to get one (even dat doesn't guarantee work being done)??? Since, I am Oct 2011 applicant, I still have some time to sort out these issues.
> 
> Please advice...!
> 
> 2. Does a Defence background could leed to any kind of issues or extra scruitiny of my application?? I am a bit concerned bcoz, we had dat question in our 175 online application asking us to state if at all any of our family member ever served armed forces.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance...!
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> Occupation: Developer Programmer | Visa: 175 | Application date: 27-Oct-2011 | Medicals: Not Yet | PCC: Not Yet | CO: Not Yet| Visa Grant: Not Yet


----------



## hongkiat

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guy22,
> 
> Yup, that's what my calculation regarding the points was. Even the status indicated "REGIONAL STUDY-MET".... I have no idea where the 5 points gone?
> 
> Yup, probably will send her an email to clarify that tomorrow.
> 
> Wish me luck... Thank you all, appreciate that


Then I think best to contact CO and ask what happen.


----------



## RakeshPatel

Sorry to hear this KennethFoo,

send email to co for point calculation clarification.
Make a Table with 3 columns (please user proper column names)

Points for | How I calculated points | Case Office Points |
Study | 10 | 5
Work Exp. | 5 | 0
etc.. 

KennethFoo , this table is just to give you Idea ,how you should now ask your CO.
*So you can exactly come to know where CO deducted your point.*

Best Luck 

Thanks
RakeshPatel




KennethFoo said:


> Hi guy22,
> 
> Yup, that's what my calculation regarding the points was. Even the status indicated "REGIONAL STUDY-MET".... I have no idea where the 5 points gone?
> 
> Yup, probably will send her an email to clarify that tomorrow.
> 
> Wish me luck... Thank you all, appreciate that


----------



## forlorn79

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Guys....Joining the forum a bit late  .This is really a great place !!!
> Wish you all the very best!
> 
> ACS+ (ICT Business Analyst) 10/08/2011 IELTS 23/10/2011 Visa App 175 03/11/2011 PCC/ MED ? CO ? Grand ?


Welcome. I applied early nov as well


----------



## mac6788

aarkay said:


> I had heard sometime back...that MCD(delhi municipal) will start issuing eCertificates on emails and cellphones....don't know how much has that thing progressed....but you can search on that and see if UP govt is also doing something similar....you were born thr...may be you dad still has some friends over thr who can oblige and help...try to find out...that might save you a trip and leaves..


Thanks aarkay. I will check on that. I hope something works out soon.

-Maddy


----------



## mac6788

imrancrest said:


> I raised a PLE and they replied that ,
> For proof of age , passport can be used as an alternative for birth certificate .
> Any other government document also might work . Just try to get birth cert to be on safer side .


Thanks imrancrest. Even one of my friend who is already in Australia suggested me to submit passport copy n school leaving certificate as age proof. He had done da same n his application got approved without any hassle.


----------



## mac6788

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> I recently make 3 birth certificate for me, wife & my AUS Brother.
> Don't worry it will be sort out , First you need to make your mind that I want it.
> 
> Birth Certificate Alternatives are
> 
> 1) Affidavits by your father or mother that you born on this date & which city
> 
> 2) Affidavits which states your country don't give birth certificate when you born and provide alternative - school leaving certificate.
> 
> 3) Get the Birth Certificate by visiting your birth place.
> Seems hard ..but its very easy.. First get Birth Certificate blank copy from Book Store OR Bigger Xerox offices OR make your self Color copy blank copy... then got to your birth place to fill it and stamp it. it works...it worked in my all cases.
> 
> Because birth certificates required at every place ..so go get it.
> 
> Best luck
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel


Dat sounds promising Rakesh. I will get da Affidavit done n would also try to get the birth certificate as well. 

-Mac6788


----------



## imrancrest

I would like to see someone who applied on June 30th getting a CO . I would be delighted to see the end of June era . 

BTW , Can some tell me how do i write my status in footer ?


----------



## itskamran

imrancrest said:


> I would like to see someone who applied on June 30th getting a CO . I would be delighted to see the end of June era .
> 
> BTW , Can some tell me how do i write my status in footer ?


I think june would take a month to be completed....

To add singnatures go to "USERCP" on the top.. Your panel will be opened and then the left side menu there is 3rd group named "Settings & Options" click on second link in it name "Edit Signatures"


----------



## imrancrest

itskamran said:


> I think june would take a month to be completed....
> 
> To add singnatures go to "USERCP" on the top.. Your panel will be opened and then the left side menu there is 3rd group named "Settings & Options" click on second link in it name "Edit Signatures"


Thanks Mite .


----------



## itskamran

Has someone ever heard about the refusal of GSM application?????

If yes then >> Is there any statistics available


----------



## itskamran

itskamran said:


> Has someone ever heard about the refusal of GSM application?????
> 
> If yes then >> Is there any statistics available


I am not in pessimistic mood just want to collect statistic....


----------



## itskamran

According to current "Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times" DIAC says that they would clear "Priority Group 4" in 18 months. 

Is DIAC is true in its statement or still there are variations????

Members valueable comments are invited!!!


----------



## itskamran

According to current "Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times" DIAC says that they would clear "Priority Group 4" in 18 months. 

Is DIAC is true in its statement or still there are variations????

Members valueable comments are invited!!!


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> According to current "Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times" DIAC says that they would clear "Priority Group 4" in 18 months.
> 
> Is DIAC is true in its statement or still there are variations????
> 
> Members valueable comments are invited!!!


Based on what I have seen and heard from my colleagues, this happens to be the case most of the time and one will have the decision on his visa application within this time frame.


----------



## Jivesha

itskamran said:


> According to current "Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times" DIAC says that they would clear "Priority Group 4" in 18 months.
> 
> Is DIAC is true in its statement or still there are variations????
> 
> Members valueable comments are invited!!!


I believe they stick to what they say, at least in the recent times. So far I haven't come across any case that was unusually delayed, unless there are documentation issues.


----------



## RakeshPatel

it says only for particular application. after your Date of application + 18 Months.. like this 

they are fast enough - they finish application between 8-12 months average.




itskamran said:


> According to current "Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times" DIAC says that they would clear "Priority Group 4" in 18 months.
> 
> Is DIAC is true in its statement or still there are variations????
> 
> Members valueable comments are invited!!!


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi All,

A huge release for me. Sent an email to the co and she reply me that I have past the pass mark. Awaiting my Malaysian PCC to complete.

Appreciate for all your help. Thank you very much.


----------



## deeptss

Cool  .. Hope everything will go fast ... 

When is my turnnnnnn


----------



## forlorn79

KennethFoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A huge release for me. Sent an email to the co and she reply me that I have past the pass mark. Awaiting my Malaysian PCC to complete.
> 
> Appreciate for all your help. Thank you very much.


Good to hear that


----------



## guy22

KennethFoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A huge release for me. Sent an email to the co and she reply me that I have past the pass mark. Awaiting my Malaysian PCC to complete.
> 
> Appreciate for all your help. Thank you very much.


that's great news.... after all it's just a misunderstanding


----------



## aimz

Hello! To my fellow pinoys who have taken their medicals, which is better, Nationwide at Makati or St. Luke's Ermita with regards to service and fast release of results to DIAC. Me and hubby is planning to have our Medicals this coming Tuesday. Feedback will be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## itskamran

KennethFoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A huge release for me. Sent an email to the co and she reply me that I have past the pass mark. Awaiting my Malaysian PCC to complete.
> 
> Appreciate for all your help. Thank you very much.


Congratulations


----------



## Orange10

deeptss said:


> Cool  .. Hope everything will go fast ...
> 
> When is my turnnnnnn


Also waiting for my CO. Applied 25th June


----------



## Jivesha

Orange10 said:


> Also waiting for my CO. Applied 25th June


Orange10,Has your status changed to ABPF?


----------



## Orange10

Jivesha said:


> Orange10,Has your status changed to ABPF?


Hi Jivesha,
No change since i lodged my application.


----------



## stormgal

Orange10 said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> No change since i lodged my application.


I imagine that many people applied last minute at the very end to avoid the July 1st points system. So hang in there.

Congrats to Kennethfoo!


----------



## KennethFoo

stormgal said:


> I imagine that many people applied last minute at the very end to avoid the July 1st points system. So hang in there.
> 
> Congrats to Kennethfoo!


Thank you to all who helped/consulted/concerned during my hard time. 

My experience tells me that ring the immi department once will help in reminding them on your application so they wouldn't missed out (for those closed to the allocation date). The day after I rang, my file then being faxed to a team and within a week I got a co.

My case might be just coincident but who knows???

I hope everyone got their co and grant smoothly and asap.

Thank you very much.


----------



## guy22

KennethFoo said:


> Thank you to all who helped/consulted/concerned during my hard time.
> 
> My experience tells me that ring the immi department once will help in reminding them on your application so they wouldn't missed out (for those closed to the allocation date). The day after I rang, my file then being faxed to a team and within a week I got a co.
> 
> My case might be just coincident but who knows???
> 
> I hope everyone got their co and grant smoothly and asap.
> 
> Thank you very much.


It maybe a coincident...... or not....... I took your advice and lodged a PLE requesting my visa status yesterday, DIAC has not replied me yet but when I checked my online status today, it said ABPF! what a Friday gift!

All the documents still shown required, but that does not bother me too much at this moment


----------



## itskamran

About 5 months have passed when i got a CO. 

Everyday i open my email and check my online status with hope that there would be something new, 

but nothing new happens!!!!

Is there anybody who has something new???? Please share any good news


----------



## obelixous

itskamran said:


> About 5 months have passed when i got a CO.
> 
> Everyday i open my email and check my online status with hope that there would be something new,
> 
> but nothing new happens!!!!
> 
> Is there anybody who has something new???? Please share any good news


Hang in there Kamran.


----------



## clerk85

Congrats guy22


----------



## suresh.narasimha

Kamran

why don't you raise a PLE ?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Guys ABPF does not mean you have case officers. Yes it means they have gone through the file and might get the case officer next week.


----------



## imrancrest

In my opinion , ABPF is shown when some one just opens your application . 
For example , I applied on 15th Oct and later on Nov 1st I raised a PLE to confirm whether they have received the mandatory documents . And so status changed to ABPF . They would have opned my app to see and would have clicked on "Save" . Thereby last updated date is shown as ABPF . 

Dont hope too much and dont lose hope too .


----------



## itskamran

suresh.narasimha said:


> Kamran
> 
> why don't you raise a PLE ?
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I contacted my CO a month before and she replied me as usual that i will be contacted when my national and character check are completed.

I avoid to contact co again and again as i have fear that she can be irritated!!!


----------



## itskamran

virtual_bajwa said:


> Guys ABPF does not mean you have case officers. Yes it means they have gone through the file and might get the case officer next week.



I think my CO is bit lazy to update online status as my application status changed to ABPF on same day (21 Sep 2011) when CO contacted me.....


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Guys,

Question !

I sent docs/pdfs to CO by email attachments which she requested.

Do i need to upload again where we uploaded online first ?

Congrats k..Foo. 

Thanks
RakeshPatel.


----------



## itskamran

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Question !
> 
> I sent docs/pdfs to CO by email attachments which she requested.
> 
> Do i need to upload again where we uploaded online first ?
> 
> Congrats k..Foo.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel.


I think that you should coz it would be an online record of docs as well


----------



## shawais

itskamran said:


> About 5 months have passed when i got a CO.
> 
> Everyday i open my email and check my online status with hope that there would be something new,
> 
> but nothing new happens!!!!
> 
> Is there anybody who has something new???? Please share any good news


Hi Kamran, 

Your case dates are very much similar to mine expect visa type I applied for 175. after submitting my form80 my case officer replied that checks might take upto 6 to 9 months ... so i am estimating that i will get reply between April-May... so I am waiting for their checks to be completed :juggle:

my all documents status is Met ... expect form80 its showing further checking required.


----------



## OllySyd

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Question !
> 
> I sent docs/pdfs to CO by email attachments which she requested.
> 
> Do i need to upload again where we uploaded online first ?
> 
> Congrats k..Foo.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel.


Not required, Rakesh.
The online facility is only for people who have not been allocated their co.

Once a co has been allocated you just have to send the required info/docs only through email with the appropriate subject, as that is the preferred form of communication, a fact which would have been mentioned in the email from your co.

Also, Iam not sure how many people know, there is a limit to the number of docs you can upload online. If you exceed that limit , you anyway have to send your docs by email.

Hope this explains.


----------



## shawais

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Question !
> 
> I sent docs/pdfs to CO by email attachments which she requested.
> 
> Do i need to upload again where we uploaded online first ?
> 
> Congrats k..Foo.
> 
> Thanks
> RakeshPatel.


Hi Rakesh, 

I uploaded my docs on portal after getting request from case officer and informed her via email.


----------



## itskamran

shawais said:


> Hi Kamran,
> 
> Your case dates are very much similar to mine expect visa type I applied for 175. after submitting my form80 my case officer replied that checks might take upto 6 to 9 months ... so i am estimating that i will get reply between April-May... so I am waiting for their checks to be completed :juggle:
> 
> my all documents status is Met ... expect form80 its showing further checking required.


Oh no 6 months are alright but 9 months are too much. Coz after submitting Medical DIAC takes 4 to 6 weeks. Then where is 18 Months Schedule of DIAC.

By the way i have team2 which team you have been allocated??

One more question if someone has that what does 18 Months time frame means, would you get medical call with in this time or visa in hand?


----------



## mr_var

*Pcc*

Hi

How does one upload PCC?

If its one of the documents to be attached which one is it particularly ?
Overseas penal clearance certificate ?
or personal particulars for character assessment ?

Please let me know.

Thanks !


----------



## RakeshPatel

I uploaded in -
Overseas penal clearance certificate ?




mr_var said:


> Hi
> 
> How does one upload PCC?
> 
> If its one of the documents to be attached which one is it particularly ?
> Overseas penal clearance certificate ?
> or personal particulars for character assessment ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## shawais

itskamran said:


> Oh no 6 months are alright but 9 months are too much. Coz after submitting Medical DIAC takes 4 to 6 weeks. Then where is 18 Months Schedule of DIAC.
> 
> By the way i have team2 which team you have been allocated??
> 
> One more question if someone has that what does 18 Months time frame means, would you get medical call with in this time or visa in hand?


Hi Kamran, 

Yes, same team is dealing with my case too. i think all IT related cases are handled by team2. 

18 month time is minimum i guess, and I heard from someone that timeframe varies from country to country. In case of Pakistan, its high risk country so security checks would take more time than other countries.


----------



## botero82

shawais said:


> Hi Kamran,
> 
> Yes, same team is dealing with my case too. i think all IT related cases are handled by team2.
> 
> 18 month time is minimum i guess, and I heard from someone that timeframe varies from country to country. In case of Pakistan, its high risk country so security checks would take more time than other countries.


Hi, I also applied as Software Engineer and my CO is from team 7.


----------



## itskamran

shawais said:


> Hi Kamran,
> 
> Yes, same team is dealing with my case too. i think all IT related cases are handled by team2.
> 
> 18 month time is minimum i guess, and I heard from someone that timeframe varies from country to country. In case of Pakistan, its high risk country so security checks would take more time than other countries.


Lets hope for better. I know one of my friend who says that he his complete process within 18 months.

Another hope is that DIAC is going to sort out all cases before EOI.


----------



## clerk85

itskamran said:


> Another hope is that DIAC is going to sort out all cases before EOI.


Is there any source for this information or it's your guess only?


----------



## itskamran

clerk85 said:


> Is there any source for this information or it's your guess only?


Some users say this. Logically it seems me true


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hello Guys - * My Visa Granted Today. *

lane:

Today I received email containing Grant Notification from CO.

Just want to thank to all of you who have posted their valuable experiences here which guided me throughout. Thanks again.

sharing my timeline and experiences as well:

This forum rocks , Ton of Thanks to Moderators

*--------- My Timeline -----------*

Application Type - 176 Family Sponsored - (Brother)

24-06-2011 - Lodgement Date , ACS result received.

02/02/2012 - CO Requested Birth Certificates (me,wife,Spnosor) , Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements

10/02/2012 - Asked PCC & Medical , after submitting above all docs

17-02-2012 - Sent PCC & Medical

23-02-2012 - I sent email to CO , asking if she require any other document

24-02-2012 - Got Visa Grant Notification.  (Exact 8 Months for Visa + 3 months ACS)


Initial entry not after 14-02-2013 it's my My PCC Date.

*-------- My Past Visa experience for other country.-----*

Applied for USA H1B in 2008 Got apprval letter - But due to recession my US company didn't called me.

Applied Canada PR in March-2010 , Rules changed ,it will take now 9 years for me. God knows 

Thanks again guys , It like i am writing mail to my family friends.

Best luck to waiting guys


----------



## Khyloz

Woooowwww...Congrats Rakesh...





RakeshPatel said:


> Hello Guys - * My Visa Granted Today. *
> 
> lane:
> 
> Today I received email containing Grant Notification from CO.
> 
> Just want to thank to all of you who have posted their valuable experiences here which guided me throughout. Thanks again.
> 
> sharing my timeline and experiences as well:
> 
> This forum rocks , Ton of Thanks to Moderators
> 
> *--------- My Timeline -----------*
> 
> Application Type - 176 Family Sponsored - (Brother)
> 
> 24-06-2011 - Lodgement Date , ACS result received.
> 
> 02/02/2012 - CO Requested Birth Certificates (me,wife,Spnosor) , Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements
> 
> 10/02/2012 - Asked PCC & Medical , after submitting above all docs
> 
> 17-02-2012 - Sent PCC & Medical
> 
> 23-02-2012 - I sent email to CO , asking if she require any other document
> 
> 24-02-2012 - Got Visa Grant Notification.  (Exact 8 Months for Visa + 3 months ACS)
> 
> 
> Initial entry not after 14-02-2013 it's my My PCC Date.
> 
> *-------- My Past Visa experience for other country.-----*
> 
> Applied for USA H1B in 2008 Got apprval letter - But due to recession my US company didn't called me.
> 
> Applied Canada PR in March-2010 , Rules changed ,it will take now 9 years for me. God knows
> 
> Thanks again guys , It like i am writing mail to my family friends.
> 
> Best luck to waiting guys


----------



## Jivesha

FANTASTIC news, Rakesh!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Hearty Congratulations...and Bon Voyagelane:
So happy to hear this...Wish you skyrocketing success!!
Keep in touch...


----------



## itskamran

RakeshPatel said:


> Hello Guys - * My Visa Granted Today. *
> 
> lane:
> 
> Today I received email containing Grant Notification from CO.
> 
> Just want to thank to all of you who have posted their valuable experiences here which guided me throughout. Thanks again.
> 
> sharing my timeline and experiences as well:
> 
> This forum rocks , Ton of Thanks to Moderators
> 
> *--------- My Timeline -----------*
> 
> Application Type - 176 Family Sponsored - (Brother)
> 
> 24-06-2011 - Lodgement Date , ACS result received.
> 
> 02/02/2012 - CO Requested Birth Certificates (me,wife,Spnosor) , Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements
> 
> 10/02/2012 - Asked PCC & Medical , after submitting above all docs
> 
> 17-02-2012 - Sent PCC & Medical
> 
> 23-02-2012 - I sent email to CO , asking if she require any other document
> 
> 24-02-2012 - Got Visa Grant Notification.  (Exact 8 Months for Visa + 3 months ACS)
> 
> 
> Initial entry not after 14-02-2013 it's my My PCC Date.
> 
> *-------- My Past Visa experience for other country.-----*
> 
> Applied for USA H1B in 2008 Got apprval letter - But due to recession my US company didn't called me.
> 
> Applied Canada PR in March-2010 , Rules changed ,it will take now 9 years for me. God knows
> 
> Thanks again guys , It like i am writing mail to my family friends.
> 
> Best luck to waiting guys


Congratulations very good news


----------



## clerk85

Congrats Rakesh. I really appreciate your patience for pr/work visa in different countries sequentially for usa, canada and australia. Finally, you have your desired result


----------



## imrancrest

I applied on 15th Oct . My PCC is front loaded and dated 5th Oct . If my visa grant is delayed by Aug or Sept , then DIAC will give me only one month to enter Aus to activate my visa or request for new PCC?


----------



## imrancrest

itskamran said:


> Congratulations very good news


congrats Rakesh .


----------



## clerk85

imrancrest said:


> I applied on 15th Oct . My PCC is front loaded and dated 5th Oct . If my visa grant is delayed by Aug or Sept , then DIAC will give me only one month to enter Aus to activate my visa or request for new PCC?


One month or whatever time left. In that case I think you may request case officer to allow you to submitt pcc and medical again. But I am not sure about this option.


----------



## mac6788

RakeshPatel said:


> Hello Guys - * My Visa Granted Today. *
> 
> lane:
> 
> Today I received email containing Grant Notification from CO.
> 
> Just want to thank to all of you who have posted their valuable experiences here which guided me throughout. Thanks again.
> 
> sharing my timeline and experiences as well:
> 
> This forum rocks , Ton of Thanks to Moderators
> 
> *--------- My Timeline -----------*
> 
> Application Type - 176 Family Sponsored - (Brother)
> 
> 24-06-2011 - Lodgement Date , ACS result received.
> 
> 02/02/2012 - CO Requested Birth Certificates (me,wife,Spnosor) , Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements
> 
> 10/02/2012 - Asked PCC & Medical , after submitting above all docs
> 
> 17-02-2012 - Sent PCC & Medical
> 
> 23-02-2012 - I sent email to CO , asking if she require any other document
> 
> 24-02-2012 - Got Visa Grant Notification.  (Exact 8 Months for Visa + 3 months ACS)
> 
> 
> Initial entry not after 14-02-2013 it's my My PCC Date.
> 
> *-------- My Past Visa experience for other country.-----*
> 
> Applied for USA H1B in 2008 Got apprval letter - But due to recession my US company didn't called me.
> 
> Applied Canada PR in March-2010 , Rules changed ,it will take now 9 years for me. God knows
> 
> Thanks again guys , It like i am writing mail to my family friends.
> 
> Best luck to waiting guys



Congratssss Rakesh...!


----------



## hongkiat

Congrats Rakesh and Kenneth for sorting ouut your points.


----------



## bangalg

RakeshPatel said:


> Hello Guys - My Visa Granted Today.
> 
> lane:
> 
> Today I received email containing Grant Notification from CO.
> 
> Just want to thank to all of you who have posted their valuable experiences here which guided me throughout. Thanks again.
> 
> sharing my timeline and experiences as well:
> 
> This forum rocks , Ton of Thanks to Moderators
> 
> --------- My Timeline -----------
> 
> Application Type - 176 Family Sponsored - (Brother)
> 
> 24-06-2011 - Lodgement Date , ACS result received.
> 
> 02/02/2012 - CO Requested Birth Certificates (me,wife,Spnosor) , Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements
> 
> 10/02/2012 - Asked PCC & Medical , after submitting above all docs
> 
> 17-02-2012 - Sent PCC & Medical
> 
> 23-02-2012 - I sent email to CO , asking if she require any other document
> 
> 24-02-2012 - Got Visa Grant Notification.  (Exact 8 Months for Visa + 3 months ACS)
> 
> Initial entry not after 14-02-2013 it's my My PCC Date.
> 
> -------- My Past Visa experience for other country.-----
> 
> Applied for USA H1B in 2008 Got apprval letter - But due to recession my US company didn't called me.
> 
> Applied Canada PR in March-2010 , Rules changed ,it will take now 9 years for me. God knows
> 
> Thanks again guys , It like i am writing mail to my family friends.
> 
> Best luck to waiting guys


Hi Rakesh,
Many congratulations. But I think timeline was not the best for you. 176 should have got processed faster or is my understanding incorrect? I thought 176 gets processed in 3-4 months max. Are the timelines for 176-state sponsored different from 176-family sponsored?


----------



## OllySyd

RakeshPatel said:


> Hello Guys - My Visa Granted Today.
> 
> lane:
> 
> Today I received email containing Grant Notification from CO.
> 
> Just want to thank to all of you who have posted their valuable experiences here which guided me throughout. Thanks again.
> 
> sharing my timeline and experiences as well:
> 
> This forum rocks , Ton of Thanks to Moderators
> 
> --------- My Timeline -----------
> 
> Application Type - 176 Family Sponsored - (Brother)
> 
> 24-06-2011 - Lodgement Date , ACS result received.
> 
> 02/02/2012 - CO Requested Birth Certificates (me,wife,Spnosor) , Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements
> 
> 10/02/2012 - Asked PCC & Medical , after submitting above all docs
> 
> 17-02-2012 - Sent PCC & Medical
> 
> 23-02-2012 - I sent email to CO , asking if she require any other document
> 
> 24-02-2012 - Got Visa Grant Notification.  (Exact 8 Months for Visa + 3 months ACS)
> 
> Initial entry not after 14-02-2013 it's my My PCC Date.
> 
> -------- My Past Visa experience for other country.-----
> 
> Applied for USA H1B in 2008 Got apprval letter - But due to recession my US company didn't called me.
> 
> Applied Canada PR in March-2010 , Rules changed ,it will take now 9 years for me. God knows
> 
> Thanks again guys , It like i am writing mail to my family friends.
> 
> Best luck to waiting guys


Congrats Rakesh

Worth the wait in gold,finally

Did the status change to met, for your docs


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> Hello Guys - * My Visa Granted Today. *


Wow!! Congratulations Rakesh! I'm so happy for you. :bounce::rockon:

Keep in touch! eace:


----------



## Maz25

bangalg said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> Many congratulations. But I think timeline was not the best for you. 176 should have got processed faster or is my understanding incorrect? I thought 176 gets processed in 3-4 months max. Are the timelines for 176-state sponsored different from 176-family sponsored?


State sponsored 176 visas fall in Priority 3 and are processed in 3-4 months.

Family sponsored 176 visas fall in Priority 4 and are processed in 6-8 months.


----------



## aimz

TO RAKESH PATEL:




CONGRATS!!!! :clap2:


----------



## itskamran

Maz25 said:


> State sponsored 176 visas fall in Priority 3 and are processed in 3-4 months.
> 
> Family sponsored 176 visas fall in Priority 4 and are processed in 6-8 months.



I agree with Maz25, 176 Family sponsored is treated same as 175


----------



## itskamran

Maz25 said:


> State sponsored 176 visas fall in Priority 3 and are processed in 3-4 months.
> 
> Family sponsored 176 visas fall in Priority 4 and are processed in 6-8 months.


Maz25, as i see that you are moderator of this forum. One question to you as i ask this question before but i think that you are the person who can answer it....

When i applied for 176(Family sponsored) the benefit of it was that you had to get 100 points instead of 120.

According to current rules i don't see any benefit of 176(Family sponsored) as you have to get 65 points same as 175. 

Although there may be an edge if your family is located in designated areas....

Can you explain....


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi bangalg,

Yes, 176-state sponsored is different from 176-family sponsored

176-family sponsored = 175.

that's why it took time.



bangalg said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> Many congratulations. But I think timeline was not the best for you. 176 should have got processed faster or is my understanding incorrect? I thought 176 gets processed in 3-4 months max. Are the timelines for 176-state sponsored different from 176-family sponsored?


----------



## RakeshPatel

Thanks, Still all my docs shows required.

seems , I didn't uploaded last documents which are requested by CO.
I sent those by email.




OllySyd said:


> Congrats Rakesh
> 
> Worth the wait in gold,finally
> 
> Did the status change to met, for your docs


----------



## itskamran

RakeshPatel said:


> Thanks, Still all my docs shows required.
> 
> seems , I didn't uploaded last documents which are requested by CO.
> I sent those by email.


RakeshPatel, did you CO launch your security checks or not. Do you know it


----------



## RakeshPatel

*Important Note - only for INDIAN Married Guys PCC*

guys when ever you required to go for PCC.
What most of Married guys are facing is , 

*they don't have spouse name in each other passport.*

So they are not even allowed to make application for PCC.

First they required to make new passport for them.
and this new passport requires lot of task like 

--Need to fill change of circumstances.
--Need to get new PVC - Police Verification Certificate Again

Good Luck guys.

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## RakeshPatel

I think no , because i am from india , 

It seems only pakistan and Iran guys has this issue.



itskamran said:


> RakeshPatel, did you CO launch your security checks or not. Do you know it


----------



## mehran2010

RakeshPatel said:


> *Important Note - only for INDIAN Married Guys PCC*
> 
> guys when ever you required to go for PCC.
> What most of Married guys are facing is ,
> 
> *they don't have spouse name in each other passport.*
> 
> So they are not even allowed to make application for PCC.
> 
> First they required to make new passport for them.
> and this new passport requires lot of task like
> 
> --Need to fill change of circumstances.
> --Need to get new PVC - Police Verification Certificate Again


Does it apply to all of us here or only applicants from India? Have other applicants also done the same thing?!


----------



## RakeshPatel

For India , but I don't about your country , better you ask someone who did it.



mehran2010 said:


> Does it apply to all of us here or only applicants from India? Have other applicants also done the same thing?!


----------



## Jivesha

The spreadsheet needs to be updated with Rakesh's status.


----------



## valluvan

Hi Rakesh,
Congrats..just a quick question regarding the below

*02/02/2012 - CO Requested Birth Certificates (me,wife,Spnosor) , Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements*

Is it normal to be asked for Birth certificates? Does the CO ask this because you were a 176 family sponsored and they needed to establish the relation between you and ur sponsor(Brother)??.. 

I am a 175 applicant and had uploaded passport scans as a proof of age. Hope they don't ask for Birth certificates as it will be a nightmare to sort that one out!


Did u not front upload docs such as Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements etc??


----------



## RakeshPatel

Hi Valluvan,

school leaving certificate can work but you need to give clarification why you don't have birth certificate.

I was in same situation like you.

What i did it , I went to my wife birth place "Village Panchayt" and got Birth certificate. in 2 Language , including English. It's easy or make color blank copy of with it..you can make it your own..but need to stamp it from officers.

As Birth certificate is needed every where , so I thought let's do it now.
in Aus Citizenship procedure it's also needed.


Work experience,tax,bank statement, salary etc... I uploaded all..

*But if you want to claim points for 5 years of work experience then you required to show all proof of 5 years..so they asked again.*

i uploaded only last 3 years

Best luck.




valluvan said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> Congrats..just a quick question regarding the below
> 
> *02/02/2012 - CO Requested Birth Certificates (me,wife,Spnosor) , Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements*
> 
> Is it normal to be asked for Birth certificates? Does the CO ask this because you were a 176 family sponsored and they needed to establish the relation between you and ur sponsor(Brother)??..
> 
> I am a 175 applicant and had uploaded passport scans as a proof of age. Hope they don't ask for Birth certificates as it will be a nightmare to sort that one out!
> 
> 
> Did u not front upload docs such as Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements etc??


----------



## Player

*Software Engineers Club*

Is there a group of Software Engineers/Programmer Analysts of guys migrating/planning to migrate?


Regards


----------



## dreamaus

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Valluvan,
> 
> school leaving certificate can work but you need to give clarification why you don't have birth certificate.
> 
> I was in same situation like you.
> 
> What i did it , I went to my wife birth place "Village Panchayt" and got Birth certificate. in 2 Language , including English. It's easy or make color blank copy of with it..you can make it your own..but need to stamp it from officers.
> 
> As Birth certificate is needed every where , so I thought let's do it now.
> in Aus Citizenship procedure it's also needed.
> 
> 
> Work experience,tax,bank statement, salary etc... I uploaded all..
> 
> *But if you want to claim points for 5 years of work experience then you required to show all proof of 5 years..so they asked again.*
> 
> i uploaded only last 3 years
> 
> Best luck.


Hi Rakesh,
For work experience I can attach all company offer, releiving and detailed experience certificates.
Tax documents do I need to attach all of them right from the begining?
salary/bank statement - how many months statement they need?

can you pls explain exactly what you attached for all theses.


----------



## shawais

Player said:


> Is there a group of Software Engineers/Programmer Analysts of guys migrating/planning to migrate?
> 
> 
> Regards


Well, i dont think


----------



## sgn051

Congratulation Rakesh.... for grant and in my case... I get reply from my CO that she still not received Medicals from Medibank and she will contact me after she received... don't know who's problem... but Good luck in Aus...


----------



## Maz25

valluvan said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> Congrats..just a quick question regarding the below
> 
> *02/02/2012 - CO Requested Birth Certificates (me,wife,Spnosor) , Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements*
> 
> Is it normal to be asked for Birth certificates? Does the CO ask this because you were a 176 family sponsored and they needed to establish the relation between you and ur sponsor(Brother)??..
> 
> I am a 175 applicant and had uploaded passport scans as a proof of age. Hope they don't ask for Birth certificates as it will be a nightmare to sort that one out!
> 
> 
> Did u not front upload docs such as Work Experience leters,salary slips,tax,bank statements etc??


Personally, I would advise you to try and obtain a copy of your birth certificate. On the assumption that your country flag is correct, then you would most likely be expected to provide your birth certificate as birth certificates are issued in the UK.

I did not include my birth certificate and my CO requested this. So, it's better to just get one now - it'll save you a lot of time and stress at the time of CO allocation.


----------



## KennethFoo

Congrats Rakesh,

Does anyone know how long actually would take the Malaysian PCC done? According to the new policy it stated 1-2 months for Malaysian.

Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## cutenice62

Hi All,

Please advice me what should i add In following section of online diac application for skilled independent visa? My SOL code is software engineering and i am confused what to write here? CV wording of Job description(i wonder what should i add)

My info is
IELTS (7 EACH) (10 points)
ACS(cleared)
Bachelor degree (15 points)
27 years of age (30 points)
5 year experience (10 points)
Total Points = 65

Details of applicant past employment - What to add in "Description of duties". Should i add my roles as per my CV? would it be sufficient?

Also please tell me where should i upload my documents? and when the police certificate would be required during the application? at this time or later stages?


Please help
Thanks


----------



## danielteh

KennethFoo said:


> Congrats Rakesh,
> 
> Does anyone know how long actually would take the Malaysian PCC done? According to the new policy it stated 1-2 months for Malaysian.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your advice.


Yep..its 1-2 months depends on luck...thats what they told me.. ....i jz applied last week at putrajaya.......


----------



## KennethFoo

danielteh said:


> Yep..its 1-2 months depends on luck...thats what they told me.. ....i jz applied last week at putrajaya.......


Hi Daniel,

Yeah, They told me the same thing and I've applied a month ago and still waiting....

Hopefully will get it in coming 2 weeks...


----------



## cutenice62

please help me as well


----------



## mandhani

cutenice62 said:


> please help me as well


Please find answers in blue

Details of applicant past employment - What to add in "Description of duties". Should i add my roles as per my CV? would it be sufficient?

These should be as per the reference letter and experience letter of your current and previous employer though you can add a little variation but not much though.

Also please tell me where should i upload my documents? and when the police certificate would be required during the application? at this time or later stages?

You need to upload the documents once you submit application i.e. paid the fee,After that you will receive an email with link to upload the documents.For applicants from Pakistan,PCC is required post security clearance which usually take 6-9 months post CO allocation.


----------



## mandhani

*ICT applicants should feel safe from upcoming changes in SOL 2012*

Hi,

I just happen to see a link on Skills Australia site which is industry response to Skill Australia whether IT skills should be removed from new SOL. 

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...ndustry-stakeholders/documents/sub-ACDICT.pdf

After going through the document, it looks like that IT will be there for a good amount of time.As long as that happens I should not be worried when I get CO because it doesn't mean anymore Cat 5 processing.


----------



## cutenice62

thanks :d, thanks God IT will still reside ,


----------



## sanands2007

*Any new CO ? for 28th to 30th June applicants*

Any new CO ? for 28th to 30th June applicants  ????


----------



## deeptss

sanands2007 said:


> Any new CO ? for 28th to 30th June applicants  ????



 if i have a CO i will nt be quiet like this


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> if i have a CO i will nt be quiet like this


Hehehe hope of CO is not ending at all  

Regards 
San


----------



## suresh.narasimha

may not be too long from here ... for 28, 29 and 30th june people :juggle:

----------------------------------------------------
ACS : 27-June-2011, Online ; 175 / 29-June-2011, CO: :ranger: ????


----------



## imrancrest

sanands2007 said:


> Hehehe hope of CO is not ending at all
> 
> Regards
> San


i have a hunch that co allocations happens only on tuesdays and wednesdays . So wait and see


----------



## rachel1977

still waiting~~~must be this week...



deeptss said:


> if i have a CO i will nt be quiet like this


----------



## itskamran

5 Months have passed when CO initiated my External Check. Expecting Medical Call in March....


----------



## itskamran

I feel that DIAC is crawling like a snail!!!


----------



## itskamran

All Pakistani applicants should find out a way to boost up their external checks speed. I think that we are treated unfairly.


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> 5 Months have passed when CO initiated my External Check. Expecting Medical Call in March....


Good luck mate! I consider you as a benchmark for myself and look forward to seeing how long it takes for your external checks to finish.


----------



## danielteh

KennethFoo said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Yeah, They told me the same thing and I've applied a month ago and still waiting....
> 
> Hopefully will get it in coming 2 weeks...


Anyone knw how / who to contact at malaysian police hq to help to expedite police clearance?


----------



## KennethFoo

danielteh said:


> Anyone knw how / who to contact at malaysian police hq to help to expedite police clearance?


My sister just called the contact provided in the web site. It wouldn't help actually.


----------



## itskamran

mehran2010 said:


> Good luck mate! I consider you as a benchmark for myself and look forward to seeing how long it takes for your external checks to finish.


Thanks! Lets hope for best


----------



## deeptss

Guyssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Newss 

My application ABPF and all docs showing mett .. 

Hope will get my grant soon  .... 

San and others get readyyyyy


----------



## KennethFoo

deeptss said:


> Guyssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Newss
> 
> My application ABPF and all docs showing mett ..
> 
> Hope will get my grant soon  ....
> 
> San and others get readyyyyy


Congratulation Deeptss... Finally your day is came...


----------



## deeptss

KennethFoo said:


> Congratulation Deeptss... Finally your day is came...



Guyss lane: i got my pregrant letter .. 

MY Co is from team 4 ... Initial entry not after 15 apr ... 

Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited 

Best of luck guys ..


----------



## KennethFoo

deeptss said:


> Guyss lane: i got my pregrant letter ..
> 
> MY Co is from team 4 ... Initial entry not after 15 apr ...
> 
> Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited
> 
> Best of luck guys ..


What visa are you holding currently?


----------



## deeptss

KennethFoo said:


> What visa are you holding currently?


Currently on 457 ..


----------



## KennethFoo

deeptss said:


> Currently on 457 ..


Me the same, do we need to cancel the 457 and inform our employer about this? Or when our 175 is granted it will automatically cancelled the 457?


----------



## deeptss

KennethFoo said:


> Me the same, do we need to cancel the 457 and inform our employer about this? Or when our 175 is granted it will automatically cancelled the 457?



I dont know .. I will check with my agent and let you know .. in a day or two


----------



## mandhani

deeptss said:


> Guyss lane: i got my pregrant letter ..
> 
> MY Co is from team 4 ... Initial entry not after 15 apr ...
> 
> Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited
> 
> Best of luck guys ..


Congrats deeptss...


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> Guyssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Newss
> 
> My application ABPF and all docs showing mett ..
> 
> Hope will get my grant soon  ....
> 
> San and others get readyyyyy


Congrates Deeptss for your Pre-grant :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Regards
San


----------



## sanands2007

deeptss said:


> I dont know .. I will check with my agent and let you know .. in a day or two


Kennthfoo/Deeptss ,

you just need to travel outside Aus for 5 days ,

latter u can eighter get ur visa stamped in immi office in Aus or the country u have travelled , 457 label would be inactivated once u have ur 175 label on passport .

Regards 
San


----------



## suresh.narasimha

deeptss said:


> Guyss lane: i got my pregrant letter ..
> 
> MY Co is from team 4 ... Initial entry not after 15 apr ...
> 
> Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited
> 
> Best of luck guys ..


Congratsss Deeptss !!!! Good Luck!!! :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:

Cheers


----------



## mehran2010

deeptss said:


> Guyss lane: i got my pregrant letter ..
> MY Co is from team 4 ... Initial entry not after 15 apr ...
> .


Congrats Deeptss!!! :clap2:


----------



## KennethFoo

sanands2007 said:


> Kennthfoo/Deeptss ,
> 
> you just need to travel outside Aus for 5 days ,
> 
> latter u can eighter get ur visa stamped in immi office in Aus or the country u have travelled , 457 label would be inactivated once u have ur 175 label on passport .
> 
> Regards
> San


Thank you very much San


----------



## clerk85

Congrats deeptss


----------



## Kunal_1

I have been silent member on this forum, earlier anonymous and joined the site today. 

I applied for 175 visa application, while I am on 457 visa in Sydney. I got couple of queries:-

Is onshore 175 visa application processed faster than offshore? How long usually it takes for CO to be assigned?
I read in some posts about CO from team 4, team 5 …what this team stand for? 
Does applicant needs to be onshore for visa grant, if application is filed onshore? 

I will be going back in next 2 months and I am not seeing my application moving anywhere. If applicant needs to be onshore for onshore 175 application then I am in big trouble, I am already wasting big money because of LAFHA cease since the day I lodged my application.

Hope to hear some good from you guys.


----------



## suresh.narasimha

Kunal_1 said:


> I have been silent member on this forum, earlier anonymous and joined the site today.
> 
> I applied for 175 visa application, while I am on 457 visa in Sydney. I got couple of queries:-
> 
> Is onshore 175 visa application processed faster than offshore? How long usually it takes for CO to be assigned?
> I read in some posts about CO from team 4, team 5 …what this team stand for?
> Does applicant needs to be onshore for visa grant, if application is filed onshore?
> 
> I will be going back in next 2 months and I am not seeing my application moving anywhere. If applicant needs to be onshore for onshore 175 application then I am in big trouble, I am already wasting big money because of LAFHA cease since the day I lodged my application.
> 
> Hope to hear some good from you guys.


Hi Kunal

You did not let us know about your application dates.

Though you apply for 175 whilst you are Australia, you'll be treated as offshore applicant. Since, you are on a 457 visa, this may give you a little advantage.

Cheers


----------



## Kunal_1

I applied for 175 visa application on Nov, 22 .


----------



## virtual_bajwa

deeptss said:


> Guyss lane: i got my pregrant letter ..
> 
> MY Co is from team 4 ... Initial entry not after 15 apr ...
> 
> Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited
> 
> Best of luck guys ..


CONGRATULATIONS..\

That's a great news.. The CO allocation and Pre Grant on the same day..


----------



## itskamran

deeptss said:


> Guyss lane: i got my pregrant letter ..
> 
> MY Co is from team 4 ... Initial entry not after 15 apr ...
> 
> Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited Excited
> 
> Best of luck guys ..


Congratulations


----------



## Maz25

Kunal_1 said:


> I have been silent member on this forum, earlier anonymous and joined the site today.
> 
> I applied for 175 visa application, while I am on 457 visa in Sydney. I got couple of queries:-
> 
> Is onshore 175 visa application processed faster than offshore? How long usually it takes for CO to be assigned?
> I read in some posts about CO from team 4, team 5 …what this team stand for?
> Does applicant needs to be onshore for visa grant, if application is filed onshore?
> 
> I will be going back in next 2 months and I am not seeing my application moving anywhere. If applicant needs to be onshore for onshore 175 application then I am in big trouble, I am already wasting big money because of LAFHA cease since the day I lodged my application.
> 
> Hope to hear some good from you guys.


175 visa applications are processed in the order that they received. The 175 visa is an offshore visa, so despite being onshore, you will not benefit from faster processing time. Currently, it is taking 6-8+ months for case officers to be assigned and DIAC are presently processing applications received in June 2011.

Case officers work in teams and your application will be assigned to a team and one of the COs in that team will process it.

Yes, you will need to be offshore to be granted your visa. You may have been onshore when you filed the visa but 175 is an offshore visa and hence, in order to comply with the visa requirements, you cannot be onshore at the time of visa grant. Once immigration is ready to issue your visa, they will issue you a pre-grant, which is effectively a notice for you to make arrangements to depart Australia. Once you have departed Australia, your visa will be granted within 24-72 hours and you can then re-enter the country on the new visa.

If it's any consolation, LAFHA will be ceasing for most people this year, including 457 visa holders.


----------



## PPCore

*Visa Granted!*

Hi All, 

Today we have our VISA GRANTED! 
Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore. 
Good luck for all who are wait for a visa!

Thank you!


----------



## itskamran

PPCore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we have our VISA GRANTED!
> Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore.
> Good luck for all who are wait for a visa!
> 
> Thank you!


Congratulations, Grants rain has started


----------



## itskamran

PPCore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we have our VISA GRANTED!
> Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore.
> Good luck for all who are wait for a visa!
> 
> Thank you!


Please share your timeline here as well


----------



## mehran2010

PPCore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we have our VISA GRANTED!
> Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore.
> Good luck for all who are wait for a visa!
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats!


----------



## Jivesha

PPCore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we have our VISA GRANTED!
> Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore.
> Good luck for all who are wait for a visa!
> 
> Thank you!


Congratulations PPCore... All the best.


----------



## itskamran

PPCore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we have our VISA GRANTED!
> Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore.
> Good luck for all who are wait for a visa!
> 
> Thank you!


PPCore, We are waiting for your timelines


----------



## clerk85

Looking at the spreadsheet it seems that June'11 applicants could take 2 more weeks 

July'11 will start from 2nd week of March'12 probably


----------



## itskamran

clerk85 said:


> Looking at the spreadsheet it seems that June'11 applicants could take 2 more weeks
> 
> July'11 will start from 2nd week of March'12 probably


I agree


----------



## mr_var

*Co Assigned*

All

I have some good news. I have a CO assigned today, Eng Roberts from Team 4.
I have been asked some further documents and questions. One document being PCC which I will get soon.

Will keep you posted on the developments. Many thanks for the help and support !!

Cheers !


----------



## itskamran

mr_var said:


> All
> 
> I have some good news. I have a CO assigned today, Eng Roberts from Team 4.
> I have been asked some further documents and questions. One document being PCC which I will get soon.
> 
> Will keep you posted on the developments. Many thanks for the help and support !!
> 
> Cheers !


Congratulations, Its the week of good news, best of luck


----------



## Jivesha

Congrats mr_var...and good luck.!


----------



## itskamran

mr_var said:


> All
> 
> I have some good news. I have a CO assigned today, Eng Roberts from Team 4.
> I have been asked some further documents and questions. One document being PCC which I will get soon.
> 
> Will keep you posted on the developments. Many thanks for the help and support !!
> 
> Cheers !


I think DIAC would cross June with in next coming month


----------



## clerk85

Congrats mr_var


----------



## sanands2007

mr_var said:


> All
> 
> I have some good news. I have a CO assigned today, Eng Roberts from Team 4.
> I have been asked some further documents and questions. One document being PCC which I will get soon.
> 
> Will keep you posted on the developments. Many thanks for the help and support !!
> 
> Cheers !


Congrats mr_var  

Regards 
San


----------



## sanands2007

PPCore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we have our VISA GRANTED!
> Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore.
> Good luck for all who are wait for a visa!
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats ppcore  

Regards 
San


----------



## virtual_bajwa

mr_var said:


> All
> 
> I have some good news. I have a CO assigned today, Eng Roberts from Team 4.
> I have been asked some further documents and questions. One document being PCC which I will get soon.
> 
> Will keep you posted on the developments. Many thanks for the help and support !!
> 
> Cheers !


GOOD LUCK..
It's raining grants and case officers here...


----------



## virtual_bajwa

PPCore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we have our VISA GRANTED!
> Please reflect it in Google Docs document for user name PPCore.
> Good luck for all who are wait for a visa!
> 
> Thank you!


Heatiest Congratulations to you and your family..
Waiting for your timeline please...


----------



## stormgal

mr_var said:


> All
> 
> I have some good news. I have a CO assigned today, Eng Roberts from Team 4.
> I have been asked some further documents and questions. One document being PCC which I will get soon.
> 
> Will keep you posted on the developments. Many thanks for the help and support !!
> 
> Cheers !



Congratulations, mr_var 

If you don't mind and if it's not too personal, can you kindly share with us for what documents and questions you were asked? thank you !


----------



## imrancrest

Whoa . My hunch came right that CO allocations happens on tuesdays and wednesdays . Congrats to all and keep posting .


----------



## jclem

Does DIAC really process applications in order they were received? We lodged our 175 visa application last June 26, 2011 and we still don't have a CO.  While others have COs already even if they lodged after us.


----------



## clerk85

jclem said:


> Does DIAC really process applications in order they were received? We lodged our 175 visa application last June 26, 2011 and we still don't have a CO.  While others have COs already even if they lodged after us.


LOL ...DIAC is moderately following orders now. in past we have even seen March applicants were waiting for CO whilst April even May applicants were screaming with CO, sometimes with direct grant!

May be u have co now but not contacted yet by him/her.


----------



## jamespsalm

Hi Guys,

I have been a silent follower here, just to share a good news, today I got a CO 
I lodged my application on 24/6/2011, Developer Programmer. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## guy22

this morning CO contacted me requesting for more documents (academic transcript and completion letter from my educational provider).

I was quite surprised because I thought those documents were already uploaded ages ago, but guess I was wrong. No big problem, replied their email with documents attached, now waiting for updates.

Online status says Met to every document except the ones that CO is requesting, and medical shows finalized. 

btw my CO is from team 6.

Best wishes to everyone here that's still playing the waiting game


----------



## Orange10

jamespsalm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower here, just to share a good news, today I got a CO
> I lodged my application on 24/6/2011, Developer Programmer. Good luck to everyone!


Congrats. I applied on the 25th so should be next


----------



## Orange10

jclem said:


> Does DIAC really process applications in order they were received? We lodged our 175 visa application last June 26, 2011 and we still don't have a CO.  While others have COs already even if they lodged after us.


Same here. I lodged on the 25th but still waiting to have a CO


----------



## clerk85

jamespsalm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower here, just to share a good news, today I got a CO
> I lodged my application on 24/6/2011, Developer Programmer. Good luck to everyone!


Congrats


----------



## Khyloz

*02/29/2012 - Application being process further*

Guys,

As of today, Our status changed to ABPF...I'm not sure if we already have a C.O...

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## clerk85

Khyloz said:


> Guys,
> 
> As of today, Our status changed to ABPF...I'm not sure if we already have a C.O...
> 
> Thanks and God Bless


As per your timeline, it should be CO indication!


----------



## aimz

Khyloz said:


> Guys,
> 
> As of today, Our status changed to ABPF...I'm not sure if we already have a C.O...
> 
> Thanks and God Bless




That's great!! I believe you already have a CO =) Goodluck!


----------



## Khyloz

*Visa Approved*

Guys,

Our online application now shows Applicant approved...And documents shows met. We will just wait for the official email...

Thanks God. The waiting is now over...

Good luck to all otehr applicants...God Bless


----------



## aimz

Khyloz said:


> Guys,
> 
> As of today, Our status changed to ABPF...I'm not sure if we already have a C.O...
> 
> Thanks and God Bless




That's great!! I believe you already have a CO =) Goodluck!


----------



## mehran2010

Khyloz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Our online application now shows Applicant approved...And documents shows met. We will just wait for the official email...
> 
> Thanks God. Then waiting is now over...


Congrats mate! All the bests to you and all the aspirants!


----------



## clerk85

Khyloz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Our online application now shows Applicant approved...And documents shows met. We will just wait for the official email...
> 
> Thanks God. The waiting is now over...
> 
> Good luck to all otehr applicants...God Bless


Congrats!


----------



## rachel1977

jamespsalm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower here, just to share a good news, today I got a CO
> I lodged my application on 24/6/2011, Developer Programmer. Good luck to everyone!




what a great news, hope I will get a CO soon.


----------



## mikai

jclem said:


> Does DIAC really process applications in order they were received? We lodged our 175 visa application last June 26, 2011 and we still don't have a CO.  While others have COs already even if they lodged after us.


Hang on there jclem, I don't think my ABPF means I have a CO now, I think it changed to ABPF since we changed migration agent and our agent has to submit a new form 956, so DIAC needs to do some "application processing", hence the ABPF. 

In His time you'll have your CO. You can get your PCCs while waiting though.


----------



## suresh.narasimha

Friends, any idea how much would it cost for 175 medicals for 2 adults and 1 kid (1.6 Years age) ? 

I'm just thinking to keep this one ready before I get my CO.

Cheers
Suresh
------------------------------------------------------------------

175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO: Waiting


----------



## Maz25

clerk85 said:


> LOL ...DIAC is moderately following orders now. in past we have even seen March applicants were waiting for CO whilst April even May applicants were screaming with CO, sometimes with direct grant!
> 
> May be u have co now but not contacted yet by him/her.


In theory, yes they do. DIAC batches a whole bunch of applications submitted around the same time and these are assigned to various teams. Some teams work faster than others, hence the reason why some people who apply after you may get a CO first. It's the luck of the draw - if your application is assigned to a team that is more efficient, then it will get processed a lot faster.


----------



## Khyloz

*Grant Notification Letter*

Guys, I now receive the Grant Notification letter via email...from Team 7


----------



## Jivesha

Khyloz said:


> Guys, I now receive the Grant Notification letter via email...from Team 7


Awesome news Khyloz. Good luck!!


----------



## jclem

Khyloz said:


> Guys, I now receive the Grant Notification letter via email...from Team 7


Congratulations, Khyloz!  :clap2:


----------



## jclem

mikai said:


> Hang on there jclem, I don't think my ABPF means I have a CO now, I think it changed to ABPF since we changed migration agent and our agent has to submit a new form 956, so DIAC needs to do some "application processing", hence the ABPF.
> 
> In His time you'll have your CO. You can get your PCCs while waiting though.


Thank you so much, mikai! Your encouraging words are what I needed most now.


----------



## sanands2007

Khyloz said:


> Guys, I now receive the Grant Notification letter via email...from Team 7


Congrats khyloz


----------



## sanands2007

jamespsalm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower here, just to share a good news, today I got a CO
> I lodged my application on 24/6/2011, Developer Programmer. Good luck to everyone!


Congrats jamespsalm 

Regards 
San


----------



## sanands2007

guy22 said:


> this morning CO contacted me requesting for more documents (academic transcript and completion letter from my educational provider).
> 
> I was quite surprised because I thought those documents were already uploaded ages ago, but guess I was wrong. No big problem, replied their email with documents attached, now waiting for updates.
> 
> Online status says Met to every document except the ones that CO is requesting, and medical shows finalized.
> 
> btw my CO is from team 6.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone here that's still playing the waiting game


Congrats guy22 

Regards 
San


----------



## obelixous

Khyloz said:


> Guys, I now receive the Grant Notification letter via email...from Team 7


Congrats Khyloz! All the best for the move.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Heartiest Congratulations to Khyloz and Guy22....\
And Good luck to everyone who got their case officers allocated ...
Really this week is running with case officers and grants....
But the biggggggggggggg question is when will they start processing category 5 offshore applicants because there are still 8 months of backlog of cate gory 4 applicants ..


----------



## virtual_bajwa

One more got the grant here
Mr. Tux...
PomsInOz Forum


----------



## itskamran

Khyloz said:


> Guys, I now receive the Grant Notification letter via email...from Team 7


Congratulations


----------



## han solo

Khyloz said:


> Guys, I now receive the Grant Notification letter via email...from Team 7


finally! congrats to u & ur family. :clap2: good luck to a new life. 



jclem said:


> Does DIAC really process applications in order they were received? We lodged our 175 visa application last June 26, 2011 and we still don't have a CO.  *While others have COs already even if they lodged after us.*


this happens often times. if u take a closer look of the spreadsheet, some aspirants were able to have CO allocations ahead of some. just hang on. ur time will come. have u taken ur meds or PCC? meanwhile, watch the impeachment trial for some entertainment.


----------



## KennethFoo

Congratulation to those got co and grant. DIAC is moving fast.

After waited for co, now I've to wait for Malaysian PCC. Estimate will take another month to be completed.

At least all documents shown MET and feel a bit relief. 

Good luck to those are still waiting...


----------



## Khyloz

*Thank you Guys...*

We really don't expect that we will get the visa today...ABPF then after an hour a Grant notification from our c.o...

Anyway, Thanks a lot to all of you.

Hope we will have our reunion in Oz...hehehehe...

Again, Thank you and God Bless


----------



## han solo

btw, congratulations to all who have been allocated with COs & have been granted with the most valuable ticket to a new journey. my heartfelt best wishes to u & ur families. lane:


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Another one contacted by the case officer on POMSINOZ...
Here is the information: 

Name:
Visa type 175
Destination:Sydney 
Date of Visa application:25/05/2011 
Nationality:Bangladesh 
High/Low Risk:HR
CASE OFFICER --29 NOV 2011 and on 29 February 2012
Trade/profession:Mechanical...


----------



## sgn051

if CO ask for documents and give 28 days notice that do they wait till 28 days or can process further after received those ....


----------



## Jivesha

So, just a handful of folks remaining in June. Sunrise very soon for July... Good luck for June folks.


----------



## clerk85

sgn051 said:


> if CO ask for documents and give 28 days notice that do they wait till 28 days or can process further after received those ....


can process further after received those


----------



## han solo

@ *sgn051*, the way i understand the process u need to comply the required dox within 28 days alloted to u. if u can't u need to ask for an extension. 

most likely i will ask for one but i have yet to wait for my bank to release my & dependent's bank statements and proceed to connecting my bank acct to hers. if i can be able to rush finishing the connection, i may not need to.


----------



## danielteh

KennethFoo said:


> Congratulation to those got co and grant. DIAC is moving fast.
> 
> After waited for co, now I've to wait for Malaysian PCC. Estimate will take another month to be completed.
> 
> At least all documents shown MET and feel a bit relief.
> 
> Good luck to those are still waiting...


Its more than one month already,have u managed to follow up with them on ur PCC progress?


----------



## mr_var

stormgal said:


> Congratulations, mr_var
> 
> If you don't mind and if it's not too personal, can you kindly share with us for what documents and questions you were asked? thank you !



PERSONAL DOCUMENTS REQUIREMENTS
I note that you have included your parents and sister as non migrating family members in your
application. Please advise whether they are dependent on you. Please see below for the Regulation
regarding eligible member of the family unit. If you deemed that they don't meet the regulation,
you have the option to remove them from your application.
Reg 1.12 Member of the family unit
1.12 (1) For the definition of member of the family unit in subsection 5(1) of the Act, and subject
to subregulations (2), (2A), (6) and (7), a person is a member of the family unit of another person
(in this subregulation called the family head) if the person is:
(a) a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or
(b) a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head;
or
(c) a dependent child of a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner
of the family head; or
[(d) omitted by SR 2004, 390 with effect from 02/04/2005 - LEGEND note]
(e) a relative of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head who:
(i) does not have a spouse or de facto partner; and
(ii) is usually resident in the family head's household; and
(iii) is dependent on the family head.


SKILLS AND QUALIFICATIONS
Offshore Educational Qualifications
Please provide evidence of your mark sheets, for the Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science
& Engineering). This evidence should be in the form of a Notarised Copy of the Original
Document and a notarised translation of that document.


CHARACTER REQUIREMENTS
Police Certificates
Police clearance certificate for each applicant aged 16 years or over from every country where
you have lived for a total of at least 12 months in the last 10 years. Please refer to the enclosed
form Character requirements penal clearance certificates for further instructions. You must
provide the original certificates.
For information on obtaining police clearances please refer to the Character Requirements Penal
Clearance Certificates available at
Character Requirement - Applications & Forms
Please provide an India police clearance certificate.


Form 80
All persons over age of 16 years must also complete and immediately return a Form 80 Personal
Particulars for Character Checking. Note that Malaysian citizens born before 1978 must provide
old and new Identity Card numbers at Q14 of the form.
Please ensure that there are no gaps in dates for any of the following:
● Full details of all residential addresses for every month of every year for the last 10 years
. Do not forget to add your current address
● Full details of all employment. If you have been unemployed for any period please write
'Unemployed' and state the dates of unemployment
● Full details of all qualifications since leaving high school until the present. If your graduation
was affected by a 'session jam' you must indicate all activity during the period between the
completion of your studies and your examination
● Provide details of all family members including birthdates, country and place of birth
● Please complete Question 30
● Provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia.
● If you do not know your proposed arrival date in Australia please state 'unknown'.
● If you are already in Australia please state 'already onshore'.
● State the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address (you must nominate
a city and State/Territory)
● Avoid the use of N/A
● Dates should be provided in the format mm/yyyy
● As there is an error on the new Form 80 you are also required to answer Question 32 (a)
to (i).
● Failure to complete the form in full may result in processing delays and requests for further
information.
● Please ensure that question 26 is fully completed advising of any visits including short
stays to countries outside of Australia in the last 10 years

There you go !!!

Cheers !!


----------



## KennethFoo

danielteh said:


> Its more than one month already,have u managed to follow up with them on ur PCC progress?


I did follow up with them today and they said the progress is slow atm and probably will take 2 months from the day I applied.


----------



## vickey1

*Medicals Finalized*

Guys,

I have a news to share with you.

My agent asked me to complete the PCC and Medicals although CO is not allotted to me. 

I just followed what he said and uploaded the PCC and sent medicals to *Health Operations, Sydney*.

Today I found that my *medicals have been finalized* in DIAC website. Please see the time line in my signature.

Regards,
Vickey


----------



## virtual_bajwa

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a news to share with you.
> 
> My agent asked me to complete the PCC and Medicals although CO is not allotted to me.
> 
> I just followed what he said and uploaded the PCC and sent medicals to *Health Operations, Sydney*.
> 
> Today I found that my *medicals have been finalized* in DIAC website. Please see the time line in my signature.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey


That's amazing news.. Kindly confirm this from your agent that who told him to do ahead with the medical and PCC. Is their any email from DIAC. They are processing category 4 offshore June applicants .. So how can your agent told an applicant from November 2011 to do the medical and PCC. 
I can not understand this..


----------



## stormgal

virtual_bajwa said:


> That's amazing news.. Kindly confirm this from your agent that who told him to do ahead with the medical and PCC. Is their any email from DIAC. They are processing category 4 offshore June applicants .. So how can your agent told an applicant from November 2011 to do the medical and PCC.
> I can not understand this..



I was just about to post the same thing!


----------



## stormgal

mr_var said:


> PERSONAL DOCUMENTS REQUIREMENTS
> There you go !!!
> 
> Cheers !!


lolol mr_var, that copy/paste was way too kind of you! Thank you so much for feeding my curiosity. 
Those documents should be easy to submit. I wish you all the best wishes ~


----------



## vickey1

virtual_bajwa said:


> That's amazing news.. Kindly confirm this from your agent that who told him to do ahead with the medical and PCC. Is their any email from DIAC. They are processing category 4 offshore June applicants .. So how can your agent told an applicant from November 2011 to do the medical and PCC.
> I can not understand this..


When my agent asked me to submit PCC and Medical Reports, I asked him the same question. 

He said that although there is no CO assigned, it is better to submit the PCC and Medicals so that when the CO is assigned all the documents will be in place and it will help in the fast processing of the case.

I am very sure that they didnt receive any email from DIAC. If they have received they would have informed me.


Cheers,
Vickey.


----------



## Wolfgang1

Khyloz said:


> Guys, I now receive the Grant Notification letter via email...from Team 7


Congrats !!!:clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> When my agent asked me to submit PCC and Medical Reports, I asked him the same question.
> 
> He said that although there is no CO assigned, it is better to submit the PCC and Medicals so that when the CO is assigned all the documents will be in place and it will help in the fast processing of the case.
> 
> I am very sure that they didnt receive any email from DIAC. If they have received they would have informed me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vickey.


Sounds great Vickey1. Hope things move fast. What is the status of other documents? Does it say "Met"?


----------



## KennethFoo

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a news to share with you.
> 
> My agent asked me to complete the PCC and Medicals although CO is not allotted to me.
> 
> I just followed what he said and uploaded the PCC and sent medicals to *Health Operations, Sydney*.
> 
> Today I found that my *medicals have been finalized* in DIAC website. Please see the time line in my signature.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey


Hi Vickey,

I have had the same situation with you before, from my experience your medical shown finalized because the medical report was sent to Sydney and checked by an officer in Sydney (they only look at your medical result at this time). I believe you haven't got a co yet. When is your turn for co they will fax your file to GSM processing centre in Adelaide.

Hope this will not dissapointed you.


----------



## zullin

Hi! Guys,

After getting our grant in January, we sold most of our stuffs and arranged for our home in Singapore to be rented out. 

We are flying out to Melbourne on April 1 - no joke. We are happy too that my husband got a job and his interview were by skype. He was offered the job 48hrs later.

All the best to everyone else who are waiting for grant.

Cheers,
Zullin


----------



## mehran2010

zullin said:


> Hi! Guys,
> 
> After getting our grant in January, we sold most of our stuffs and arranged for our home in Singapore to be rented out.
> 
> We are flying out to Melbourne on April 1 - no joke. We are happy too that my husband got a job and his interview were by skype. He was offered the job 48hrs later.
> 
> All the best to everyone else who are waiting for grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Zullin


This is awesome! Best of luck in your relocation to Melbourne.


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> Sounds great Vickey1. Hope things move fast. What is the status of other documents? Does it say "Met"?


The status of the other documents is still required.


----------



## rachel1977

zullin said:


> Hi! Guys,
> 
> After getting our grant in January, we sold most of our stuffs and arranged for our home in Singapore to be rented out.
> 
> We are flying out to Melbourne on April 1 - no joke. We are happy too that my husband got a job and his interview were by skype. He was offered the job 48hrs later.
> 
> All the best to everyone else who are waiting for grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Zullin


wow, sounds great. you are giving us a lot of hopes to find a job. the first thing I worried is the job. what kind of field is your husband in?


----------



## vickey1

KennethFoo said:


> Hi Vickey,
> 
> I have had the same situation with you before, from my experience your medical shown finalized because the medical report was sent to Sydney and checked by an officer in Sydney (they only look at your medical result at this time). I believe you haven't got a co yet. When is your turn for co they will fax your file to GSM processing centre in Adelaide.
> 
> Hope this will not dissapointed you.


It's good to know this. Thank you for this information.

Even I anticipated the same but I was not sure. 

Yes, CO is not assigned to me as I am a November applicant. I dont know when November applicants will be processed. I wish DIAC speeds up the process and complete all the applicantions before they change any rules.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## zullin

rachel1977 said:


> wow, sounds great. you are giving us a lot of hopes to find a job. the first thing I worried is the job. what kind of field is your husband in?


He is a solutions architect - IT


----------



## incredible4

Hi Guys,

just an update:

Got CO assigned today . been following up this site very closely. you guys are fantastic~!!.
will post any question if am need some help. thanks!!

Visa 176 : Application 25-June-11. PCC and Meds : pending


----------



## clerk85

incredible4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just an update:
> 
> Got CO assigned today . been following up this site very closely. you guys are fantastic~!!.
> will post any question if am need some help. thanks!!
> 
> Visa 176 : Application 25-June-11. PCC and Meds : pending


Congrats


----------



## mehran2010

incredible4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just an update:
> 
> Got CO assigned today . been following up this site very closely. you guys are fantastic~!!.
> will post any question if am need some help. thanks!!
> 
> Visa 176 : Application 25-June-11. PCC and Meds : pending



Good on you mate!


----------



## vickey1

incredible4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just an update:
> 
> Got CO assigned today . been following up this site very closely. you guys are fantastic~!!.
> will post any question if am need some help. thanks!!
> 
> Visa 176 : Application 25-June-11. PCC and Meds : pending


Congratulations


----------



## aimz

Khyloz said:


> Guys, I now receive the Grant Notification letter via email...from Team 7


congrats !!!


----------



## aimz

i just want to share that we had our medicals Feb 27 at Nationwide Health, we finished for 2.5 hours, it was orderly and systematic. They have E-health so no need for courier, result will be forwarded to DIAC after 2 weeks. About PCC, too bad there are no more renewals, only new applications so it took me 3 hours, my husband 5 hours to finish because of thousands of people filing also. Results will be released after 2 weeks due to verification purposes. Just in time for the 28 days deadline.

Hopeful for visa grant soon.


----------



## itskamran

incredible4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just an update:
> 
> Got CO assigned today . been following up this site very closely. you guys are fantastic~!!.
> will post any question if am need some help. thanks!!
> 
> Visa 176 : Application 25-June-11. PCC and Meds : pending


Congratulations, 176 Family or state???


----------



## mikai

aimz said:


> i just want to share that we had our medicals Feb 27 at Nationwide Health, we finished for 2.5 hours, it was orderly and systematic. They have E-health so no need for courier, result will be forwarded to DIAC after 2 weeks. About PCC, too bad there are no more renewals, only new applications so it took me 3 hours, my husband 5 hours to finish because of thousands of people filing also. Results will be released after 2 weeks due to verification purposes. Just in time for the 28 days deadline.
> 
> Hopeful for visa grant soon.


How much was the medicals per person? Will you know the result if everything is ok?


----------



## virtual_bajwa

incredible4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just an update:
> 
> Got CO assigned today . been following up this site very closely. you guys are fantastic~!!.
> will post any question if am need some help. thanks!!
> 
> Visa 176 : Application 25-June-11. PCC and Meds : pending


That's a GREAT news .. Good luck for your grant.. It means DIAC is working on Thursdays too...Good work .. DIAC has reached upto the end of June 2011.


----------



## itskamran

Yesterday i contacted my CO and requested her to change my documents (Form 80, 1221, Evidence of work experience) to "Received" as it was showing "Requested" even i 5 months have passed i have submitted.

The purpose of this email was to remind my CO that i also exist in this world!!! Still waiting for her reply


----------



## itskamran

virtual_bajwa said:


> That's a GREAT news .. Good luck for your grant.. It means DIAC is working on Thursdays too...Good work .. DIAC has reached upto the end of June 2011.


What do you mean for "DIAC working on Thursdays"???


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Somebody was saying


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Somebody was saying on the other forum that DIAC's CO allocation happens only on Tuesdays and Wedenesdays..


----------



## Jivesha

Going at a good speed, DIAC should have started off with July applications by now. But, looks like they are waiting for something. Maybe they want to finish off all June stuff before laying their hands on July applications. 
Do you agree?


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> Going at a good speed, DIAC should have started off with July applications by now. But, looks like they are waiting for something. Maybe they want to finish off all June stuff before laying their hands on July applications.
> Do you agree?


In DIAC website, it is mentioned that CO is allocated to some of the onshore July applicants.

In my opinion the next allocation date will be some where between Jun-15 and Jun-20 and by the end of this March they should complete all the June applicants.

If we are very lucky then the next update will be Jun-30. But chances of this are very slim.

Let us wait and see.


----------



## itskamran

vickey1 said:


> In DIAC website, it is mentioned that CO is allocated to some of the onshore July applicants.
> 
> In my opinion the next allocation date will be some where between Jun-15 and Jun-20 and by the end of this March they should complete all the June applicants.
> 
> If we are very lucky then the next update will be Jun-30. But chances of this are very slim.
> 
> Let us wait and see.


I agree


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> In DIAC website, it is mentioned that CO is allocated to some of the onshore July applicants.


That sounds interesting. Can you please share the link to the website?
Thanks in an advance.


----------



## aimz

mikai said:


> How much was the medicals per person? Will you know the result if everything is ok?


Medical cost is 3,800 each. Husband has to pay extra 300 pesos for additional test (HbsAg) because of his tattoo and ear pierce. We did not know the result, but for the urinalysis you have to wait a while because they will check if there are abnormalities first before you leave. If there are abnormalities there are further tests required.


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> That sounds interesting. Can you please share the link to the website?
> Thanks in an advance.


You can find that information in the below link.

Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Pradiprn

*Online PCC in India*

Hi
A bunch of questions about PCC...

Just wanted to check has anyone applied for PCC through the online passport portal in India?

If yes how does it work? Is it effective?

My agent has said that one needs to go to Passport Office in person to get the PCC done. Can the agent not do it himself?


----------



## imrancrest

Pradiprn said:


> Hi
> A bunch of questions about PCC...
> 
> Just wanted to check has anyone applied for PCC through the online passport portal in India?
> 
> If yes how does it work? Is it effective?
> 
> My agent has said that one needs to go to Passport Office in person to get the PCC done. Can the agent not do it himself?


Agents are not allowed inside the new passport offices so agents are useless for 
PCC . Just directly go to the passport office and do it . Process is simple , straight forward and you will get it in 1 hour .


----------



## obelixous

Pradiprn said:


> Hi
> A bunch of questions about PCC...
> 
> Just wanted to check has anyone applied for PCC through the online passport portal in India?
> 
> If yes how does it work? Is it effective?
> 
> My agent has said that one needs to go to Passport Office in person to get the PCC done. Can the agent not do it himself?


I got it done thru the PSK Office in Delhi. This is listed as the Sahibabad office.

The new PSK is very streamlined the steps were as follows:

1. Fill up the form
2. Take appointment
3. Visit office at designated time, you will printout of the application, your passport, and a couple of proofs of the address, all in original. Also take photocopies of all docs
4. Your form and docs will be verified, A token shall be given to you
5. Make payment of Rs. 500, give biometrics and get a photo taken
6. Verification done previously is confirm
7. PCC is issued to you
8. Fill in feedback regarding the service

Overall it took around 3 hours from step 3 till step 8. Very smooth.

Remember to carry originals of all docs.


----------



## Pradiprn

obelixous said:


> I got it done thru the PSK Office in Delhi. This is listed as the Sahibabad office.
> 
> The new PSK is very streamlined the steps were as follows:
> 
> 1. Fill up the form
> 2. Take appointment
> 3. Visit office at designated time, you will printout of the application, your passport, and a couple of proofs of the address, all in original. Also take photocopies of all docs
> 4. Your form and docs will be verified, A token shall be given to you
> 5. Make payment of Rs. 500, give biometrics and get a photo taken
> 6. Verification done previously is confirm
> 7. PCC is issued to you
> 8. Fill in feedback regarding the service
> 
> Overall it took around 3 hours from step 3 till step 8. Very smooth.
> 
> Remember to carry originals of all docs.


Thanks

Can I do it for my spouse at the same time a well or would she have to make separate appointment?


----------



## obelixous

Pradiprn said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can I do it for my spouse at the same time a well or would she have to make separate appointment?


She will need a separate appointment.


----------



## Pradiprn

obelixous said:


> She will need a separate appointment.


Thanks

Will see how it goes.


----------



## panks_oz

obelixous said:


> She will need a separate appointment.


Hi thr.. Can u plz tell me that whether ur current address is same as shown in passport? Bcoz i came to kno that if it is not same then again police verification needs to be done.. Which can take 1 month..


----------



## guy22

Hello guys! 
Got my pre-grant letter!!!!!!!!!! YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!

Thanks to everyone in expat forum, I appreciate all the help you guys provided in the past, and best luck goes to anyone that is still dealing with DIAC.

lane:
See you in OZ!
lane:

guy22


----------



## clerk85

Congrats guy22! Wish you all the best


----------



## suresh.narasimha

guy22 said:


> Hello guys!
> Got my pre-grant letter!!!!!!!!!! YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in expat forum, I appreciate all the help you guys provided in the past, and best luck goes to anyone that is still dealing with DIAC.
> 
> lane:
> See you in OZ!
> lane:
> 
> guy22



Congratss!!!!! 

have fun...


----------



## mehran2010

guy22 said:


> Hello guys!
> Got my pre-grant letter!!!!!!!!!! YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!


Congratulations guy22!! :clap2: All the bests to you and your family!


----------



## Jivesha

Congratulations guy22. Bon voyage.!!!


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Congratulations to Guy22.This has been a great news..
Enjoy your life downunder.....


----------



## danielteh

guy22 said:


> Hello guys!
> Got my pre-grant letter!!!!!!!!!! YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in expat forum, I appreciate all the help you guys provided in the past, and best luck goes to anyone that is still dealing with DIAC.
> 
> lane:
> See you in OZ!
> lane:
> 
> guy22


Congrats!!


----------



## vickey1

guy22 said:


> Hello guys!
> Got my pre-grant letter!!!!!!!!!! YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in expat forum, I appreciate all the help you guys provided in the past, and best luck goes to anyone that is still dealing with DIAC.
> 
> lane:
> See you in OZ!
> lane:
> 
> guy22


Congratulations and all the very best for your future.


----------



## obelixous

panks_oz said:


> Hi thr.. Can u plz tell me that whether ur current address is same as shown in passport? Bcoz i came to kno that if it is not same then again police verification needs to be done.. Which can take 1 month..


Physical verification will be done again in case your address has changed, or your last police verification report is not on the system. This can take time.


----------



## obelixous

guy22 said:


> Hello guys!
> Got my pre-grant letter!!!!!!!!!! YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in expat forum, I appreciate all the help you guys provided in the past, and best luck goes to anyone that is still dealing with DIAC.
> 
> lane:
> See you in OZ!
> lane:
> 
> guy22


Congrats!!!


----------



## Pradiprn

panks_oz said:


> Hi thr.. Can u plz tell me that whether ur current address is same as shown in passport? Bcoz i came to kno that if it is not same then again police verification needs to be done.. Which can take 1 month..


That is one of the problem we are dealing with. My address is the same but my wife's isnt. So am wondering how to resolve the issue


----------



## itskamran

guy22 said:


> Hello guys!
> Got my pre-grant letter!!!!!!!!!! YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in expat forum, I appreciate all the help you guys provided in the past, and best luck goes to anyone that is still dealing with DIAC.
> 
> lane:
> See you in OZ!
> lane:
> 
> guy22


Congratulations!!! DIAC is granting nowadays


----------



## itskamran

Guys lets guess what would be next CO allocation date. I think next date would not be more than 15 June.

Please pass your valuable ideas...


----------



## imrancrest

Good progress by DIAC this week . Any pre-June 28th applicant waiting for CO ?
Im just keen to know bcoz in the coming week they would be completing bottom end June applicants -Just my assumption .
I guess official allocation dates would be around June 17th .


----------



## clerk85

imrancrest said:


> Good progress by DIAC this week . Any pre-June 28th applicant waiting for CO ?
> Im just keen to know bcoz in the coming week they would be completing bottom end June applicants -Just my assumption .
> I guess official allocation dates would be around June 17th .


Still a handsome number of 26, 27, 29, 30 june applicants are waiting for co.

I also think that DIAC update will be between 14 to 17th june although they have almost cover upto 24th but they will try to be in safe side.


----------



## aarkay

*USA PCC (fingerprinting)*

Hi,

I need to get my USA PCC. I am currently in India, and stayed in USA for nearly 3 yrs, so have to get FBI clearance.

The FBI website says to send fingerprints of both the hands for verification.

I want to ask somebody who have undergone the same thing, that can I send my fingerprints myself on the FBI prescribed form, or do I need to get that done from a fingerprint agency compulsorily? The agencies cost anywhere near INR 4000 for that.

Can somebody please advice.

Thanks


----------



## virtual_bajwa

It would be between 15 to 20 June guys.. there are still 26 to 30 June Applicants still waiting for the case officers..


----------



## itskamran

virtual_bajwa said:


> It would be between 15 to 20 June guys.. there are still 26 to 30 June Applicants still waiting for the case officers..


Means most of us are agree that June can't be completed in this update


----------



## itskamran

I hope that June will be completed by the end of this month.


----------



## Jivesha

imrancrest said:


> Good progress by DIAC this week . Any pre-June 28th applicant waiting for CO ?
> Im just keen to know bcoz in the coming week they would be completing bottom end June applicants -Just my assumption .
> I guess official allocation dates would be around June 17th .


I agree with you. Allocations should be over by next week. I too expect the official allocation dates to be around 17th.


----------



## Jivesha

itskamran said:


> Means most of us are agree that June can't be completed in this update


Yup, officially June can't be completed. Just waiting for the day when July allocation starts.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

yes dear June will be over in the 17 Feb's update ... . And I hope they will start allocating case officers to July 2011 applicants from next week along with some of the June applicants.. I was told by some one that there are 2700 applicants after July 2011 in category 4. By the processing speed of 1000 applicants in a week. They can finish category 4 applicants in april 2011.. I hope everything goes at this pace and category 5 offshore will start in May 2012.


----------



## vickey1

Unless we are damn lucky June will not be finished in the next update.


----------



## itskamran

vickey1 said:


> Unless we are damn lucky June will not be finished in the next update.


----------



## mikai

aarkay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to get my USA PCC. I am currently in India, and stayed in USA for nearly 3 yrs, so have to get FBI clearance.
> 
> The FBI website says to send fingerprints of both the hands for verification.
> 
> I want to ask somebody who have undergone the same thing, that can I send my fingerprints myself on the FBI prescribed form, or do I need to get that done from a fingerprint agency compulsorily? The agencies cost anywhere near INR 4000 for that.
> 
> Can somebody please advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hi aarkay,

Please see below link, this should answer your queries... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> Guys lets guess what would be next CO allocation date. I think next date would not be more than 15 June.
> 
> Please pass your valuable ideas...


My guess it some time from June 16 to 19. If lucky enough, maybe even up to 21 June. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Jivesha

virtual_bajwa said:


> yes dear June will be over in the 17 Feb's update ... . And I hope they will start allocating case officers to July 2011 applicants from next week along with some of the June applicants.. I was told by some one that there are 2700 applicants after July 2011 in category 4. By the processing speed of 1000 applicants in a week. They can finish category 4 applicants in april 2011.. I hope everything goes at this pace and category 5 offshore will start in May 2012.


Do they process 1000 applicants per week?


----------



## Riza2012

virtual_bajwa said:


> yes dear June will be over in the 17 Feb's update ... . And I hope they will start allocating case officers to July 2011 applicants from next week along with some of the June applicants.. I was told by some one that there are 2700 applicants after July 2011 in category 4. By the processing speed of 1000 applicants in a week. They can finish category 4 applicants in april 2011.. I hope everything goes at this pace and category 5 offshore will start in May 2012.


Please don't forget there has been massive surge in 176 applications which is causing also slowdown, i doubt they will finish july - dec by april, more like august 2012. lets see


----------



## imrancrest

Jivesha said:


> Do they process 1000 applicants per week?


1000 per week comprises of all priority P1 - P4 . Preference is given to P1 to P3 and remaining goes to P4 . So my assumption would be 700 for P1 tp P3 and 300 for P4 per week . P5 comes after that on a separate timeline, may be 30 per week , not sure about P5 though .


----------



## Riza2012

btw all of you 175 visa ICT people and Business / system analyst people stop worrying about July 2012 SOL, do some research go to skills australia gov website , there is incredible demand in australia for ICT ppl especially business analysts , software, etc and the unemployment rate for ICT ppl is less than 0.5% so no way they will remove the flag list is just a procedure in 2011 nothing happen even though ict was flagged plz see the reports in skills australia so stop worrying if you are 175 don't worry apply and if u alrdy applied just relax.

i suggest everyone to do research on the statistics based on skills australia the same people who create the sol list.


----------



## itskamran

imrancrest said:


> 1000 per week comprises of all priority P1 - P4 . Preference is given to P1 to P3 and remaining goes to P4 . So my assumption would be 700 for P1 tp P3 and 300 for P4 per week . P5 comes after that on a separate timeline, may be 30 per week , not sure about P5 though .


Is there any official statistics available??


----------



## imrancrest

itskamran said:


> Is there any official statistics available??


I read this somewhere in DIAC site dont remember where . Il check and let you know .


----------



## itskamran

imrancrest said:


> I read this somewhere in DIAC site dont remember where . Il check and let you know .


Thanks! i will wait


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Here is the soarce of information guys..
Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications


> *Each week around 1000 priority affected cases are allocated to case officers.* These allocations are currently made up of all available applications from Priority Group 1 and 3, with the balance being Priority Group 4 cases. There are no GSM visa subclasses in Priority Group 2.
> 
> As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation. Since 1 July 2011, approximately 1481 applications lodged in Australia and *2702 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases have been received, with some of the applications from in Australia having been allocated to case officers.*


----------



## itskamran

virtual_bajwa said:


> Here is the soarce of information guys..
> Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications


Thanks, its good info


----------



## vickey1

virtual_bajwa said:


> Here is the soarce of information guys..
> Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications



But the question is out of these 1000 applications *approximately* how many applications belong to P1,P2,P3 and P4.

If we can get an *approximate* drill down to the number of applications processed in a week, for each of the category (i.e., P1 to P4), it will be very easy for us to anticipate when DIAC will finish all the applications filed in 2011.


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> But the question is out of these 1000 applications approximately how many applications belong to P1,P2,P3 and P4.
> 
> If we can get an approximate drill down to the number of applications processed in a week, for each of the category (i.e., P1 to P4), it will be very easy for us to anticipate when DIAC will finish all the applications filed in 2011.


That's the tricky part. The info available at the website is dated Nov 2011. Pretty old. But still we can arrive at the number of applications lodged per month. 2700 from july to nov, which means close to 600 applications on average per month.


----------



## hahamed

*Applicant processing*



virtual_bajwa said:


> Here is the soarce of information guys..
> Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications



on November 21, they officially allocated upto March 22nd, so imagine more than double application from March end to June 30th compared to July 1st to Nov 18th.

most of the rest must have shifted to PG3 or above after July 1st - but once June PG4 is done, July-Nov should expect allocation faster allocation as long as PG3 load doesnt increase much.


----------



## itskamran

I have noted all record on which date they updated allocation dates and where they moved

Below is the data i have

*Group 4 CO allocation dates:
Updated date Case Officer Date*

29 August 2011 >> 9 September 2010

9 September 2011 >>	1 December 2010

23 September 2011>>	10 December 2010

07 October 2011>>	1 January 2011

21 October 2011>>	1 February 2011

4 November 2011>>	28 February 2011

21 November 2011>>	22 March 2011

2 December 2011>> 28 April 2011

9 December 2011>>	30 April 2011

23 December 2011>>	5 May 2011

6 January 2012>>	15 May 2011

20 January 2012>>	18 May 2011

3 February 2012>>	23 May 2011

17 February 2012>>	3 June 2011


----------



## itskamran

I think data was not shown in right format. Please find attached file


----------



## stormgal

Well, the only bottleneck from my observation is really June - with many applicants because a lot of people wanted to lodge before the new points system took effect. 

But come July, you'll see CO's being allocated left and right probably all the way to July 31st on the first update. With regards to July applicants - if you compare the number of applicants to the previous months, you'll see a considerable drop. I would not be surprised if CO's are allocated to both July and August applicants together - maybe even September. July, August and Septembers may very well be batched together. This would not surprise me.


----------



## Jivesha

stormgal said:


> But come July, you'll see CO's being allocated left and right probably all the way to July 31st on the first update. With regards to July applicants - if you compare the number of applicants to the previous months, you'll see a considerable drop. I would not be surprised if CO's are allocated to both July and August applicants together - maybe even September. July, August and Septembers may very well be batched together. This would not surprise me.


True. I second that!


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Well I think we should look at the case officer allocation of category 5 onshore applicants. They started allocating case officers to this category in December 2011 and look they have cleared the backlong of 2 months. And some of the December 2008 applicants are also getting the case officers. It means after June will be finished, I agree with stormgal that they will finish 1 to 2 months backlog together. Chances are category 5 offshore will be starting in May 2012, if not in April end.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

And there are very few applicants in category 1,2 and 3. And if we see the table carefully, all the applicants in category 1,2 and 3 were given a fixed time of 4 weeks processing period, which I think is not a big time.


----------



## jclem

*We now have a CO! *

Hi! We just received a fantastic news yesterday afternoon. We do have a CO now.


----------



## Jivesha

jclem said:


> Hi! We just received a fantastic news yesterday afternoon. We do have a CO now.


Awesome news jclem. Congrats.


----------



## jclem

*Questions to those w/ COs or Visas already*

When we received the email from our CO, it has 4 attachments. These are:

1) Request Documents or Info
2) Request for information - Detailed Information
3) Form Character reqs penal clearance certificates
4) Form 1071i Health Requirements(permanent entry)

My questions are:
1) Our online status has changed to ABPF but documents still reflect as "Required". Based on the file _Request for information - Detailed Information_, our CO is only requesting for medicals and PCC. Does this mean that we have already met the document requirements? It's just that CO forgot to change it to "Met".

2) In the _Request Documents or Info_, CO has written, "I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information or
documents. A summary of the information required for each applicant is provided in the attached Request Checklist. More detailed information about each of the requirements is included in the Request for Information - Detailed Information attachment." 

But in his email there is no attached _Request Checklist_ though as mentioned above, the detailed information about each of the requirements is included in the _Request for Information - Detailed Information_ attachment. Is the checklist he's referring to the checklist in the online status of application? Or did he just forget to attach it?

3) All applicants included in the application should undergo medicals and PCC even if our CO did not specifically mention the names of those secondary applicants in his email or mention something about it? Is that correct? Because if you read his email, it sounds like only the primary applicant is required to undertake medicals and PCC for now. I hope I'm wrong.

4) Another question in the online checklist, why is it only the primary application has a passport number in the checklist? Secondary applicant has no passport number. Example:

Person 1	Name: Juan Dela Cruz	
Date of birth: 01 January 1880 Passport No: AB1234567

Person 2	Name: Maria Dela Cruz	
Date of birth: 01 February 1880

Is our view of the onlie checklist the same?

Sorry for the numerous questions. I will really appreciate your responses.


----------



## clerk85

jclem said:


> Hi! We just received a fantastic news yesterday afternoon. We do have a CO now.


Congrats!


----------



## OllySyd

jclem said:


> When we received the email from our CO, it has 4 attachments. These are:
> 
> 1) Request Documents or Info
> 2) Request for information - Detailed Information
> 3) Form Character reqs penal clearance certificates
> 4) Form 1071i Health Requirements(permanent entry)
> 
> My questions are:
> 1) Our online status has changed to ABPF but documents still reflect as "Required". Based on the file _Request for information - Detailed Information_, our CO is only requesting for medicals and PCC. Does this mean that we have already met the document requirements? It's just that CO forgot to change it to "Met".
> 
> 2) In the _Request Documents or Info_, CO has written, "I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information or
> documents. A summary of the information required for each applicant is provided in the attached Request Checklist. More detailed information about each of the requirements is included in the Request for Information - Detailed Information attachment."
> 
> But in his email there is no attached _Request Checklist_ though as mentioned above, the detailed information about each of the requirements is included in the _Request for Information - Detailed Information_ attachment. Is the checklist he's referring to the checklist in the online status of application? Or did he just forget to attach it?
> 
> 3) All applicants included in the application should undergo medicals and PCC even if our CO did not specifically mention the names of those secondary applicants in his email or mention something about it? Is that correct? Because if you read his email, it sounds like only the primary applicant is required to undertake medicals and PCC for now. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 4) Another question in the online checklist, why is it only the primary application has a passport number in the checklist? Secondary applicant has no passport number. Example:
> 
> Person 1	Name: Juan Dela Cruz
> Date of birth: 01 January 1880 Passport No: AB1234567
> 
> Person 2	Name: Maria Dela Cruz
> Date of birth: 01 February 1880
> 
> Is our view of the onlie checklist the same?
> 
> Sorry for the numerous questions. I will really appreciate your responses.


Hi jclem,

Even I had a similar issue. Only few additional docs where requested by the CO but all docs were shown as required. Even after giving the requested docs now, the online status of all the docs still shows as required. As mentioned by others in the forum (people who already have the grant), looks like it is up to the CO to update the online status or not and the online updates has no bearing on your grant.

As for the docs required by the CO, it would have been mentioned in the attachment "Request for information - Detailed Information" . If only the PCC / Meds are mentioned, you can assume that the rest of the docs are met and proceed to provide your *meds/pcc for self and all dependents* included in your application. If the CO requires any additional docs, I am sure they would get in touch with you separately.

The passport details, shown online, would also be updated only for the principal applicant and not for the dependents. 

In short, your status is normal. Don't worry. Congrats and All the very best !!!


----------



## Khyloz

jclem said:


> Hi! We just received a fantastic news yesterday afternoon. We do have a CO now.


Wow...Congrats...Finally...hehehehe.


----------



## han solo

jclem said:


> Hi! We just received a fantastic news yesterday afternoon. We do have a CO now.


congrats! it's about time to get yourself busy with medicals & PCCs of *yourself & secondary applicants. * good luck! :clap2:

btw, take extra time scrutinizing your checklist. all along i thought all my docs submitted were enough for proofs. to my surprise more is still being requested but it's not included on the Request for Info. only after 3 or 4 days i happened to have read it. and to think one of the docs to be included became the hardest struggle bec the bank (BPI) does not seem to realize the urgency of SOA request of my dependent. :frusty: acc to them it will take 15 days to process & another 7 days to deliver to the assigned branch. most likely i will have to request for an extension from DIAC. but i am hoping i will not. phew! (this goes to everyone too. don't commit the same mistake by overlooking the checklist. is it bec of over excitement? )

oh well, nothing to be scared of as long as every doc submitted and circumstances are factual. so help me, God.


----------



## jclem

OllySyd said:


> Hi jclem,
> 
> Even I had a similar issue. Only few additional docs where requested by the CO but all docs were shown as required. Even after giving the requested docs now, the online status of all the docs still shows as required. As mentioned by others in the forum (people who already have the grant), looks like it is up to the CO to update the online status or not and the online updates has no bearing on your grant.
> 
> As for the docs required by the CO, it would have been mentioned in the attachment "Request for information - Detailed Information" . If only the PCC / Meds are mentioned, you can assume that the rest of the docs are met and proceed to provide your *meds/pcc for self and all dependents* included in your application. If the CO requires any additional docs, I am sure they would get in touch with you separately.
> 
> The passport details, shown online, would also be updated only for the principal applicant and not for the dependents.
> 
> In short, your status is normal. Don't worry. Congrats and All the very best !!!


Thank you so much, OllySyd!  I really appreciate your response. It cleared things out!


----------



## jclem

han solo said:


> congrats! it's about time to get yourself busy with medicals & PCCs of *yourself & secondary applicants. * good luck! :clap2:
> 
> btw, take extra time scrutinizing your checklist. all along i thought all my docs submitted were enough for proofs. to my surprise more is still being requested but it's not included on the Request for Info. only after 3 or 4 days i happened to have read it. and to think one of the docs to be included became the hardest struggle bec the bank (BPI) does not seem to realize the urgency of SOA request of my dependent. :frusty: acc to them it will take 15 days to process & another 7 days to deliver to the assigned branch. most likely i will have to request for an extension from DIAC. but i am hoping i will not. phew! (this goes to everyone too. don't commit the same mistake by overlooking the checklist. is it bec of over excitement? )
> 
> oh well, nothing to be scared of as long as every doc submitted and circumstances are factual. so help me, God.


Thanks, han solo!  Really appreciate your response!  There are only 4 attached documents when our CO emailed us. These are:

1) Request Documents or Info
2) Request for information - Detailed Information
3) Form Character reqs penal clearance certificates
4) Form 1071i Health Requirements(permanent entry)

In his email he mentioned that a summary of the information required for each applicant is provided in the attached Request Checklist but there is no attached checklist in his email. Do you think he just forgot to attach the Requirements Checklist or he's referring to our online checklist where we check our application status? 

He also said that a more detailed information about each of the requirements is included in the Request for Information - Detailed Information attachment, where only the PCC and medicals have detailed information. No other documents are explained so I assume only the PCC and medicals are the lacking documents but I want to make sure. Like you said, I did really take the time to read/scrutinize the email word per word. Hehe!


----------



## virtual_bajwa

jclem said:


> Hi! We just received a fantastic news yesterday afternoon. We do have a CO now.


Lucky one ...Good Luck and prepare your documents for grant....
Good end to the week...


----------



## incredible4

itskamran said:


> Congratulations, 176 Family or state???


Hi itskamran, thanks! 176 Family.


----------



## incredible4

virtual_bajwa said:


> That's a GREAT news .. Good luck for your grant.. It means DIAC is working on Thursdays too...Good work .. DIAC has reached upto the end of June 2011.



Hi virtual_bajwa, thanks!


----------



## Jivesha

How is pre grant different from actual grant?


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> How is pre grant different from actual grant?


Pre grant is given to those who are already in australia in different visa such as TR, employment visa, etc. They need to leave australia. Then co give them final grant.

Direct grant given to those who reside outside australia.


----------



## Riza2012

With current speed, how fast is security check for pakistani and bangali for 175 visa? can someone plz confirm. thnx . like if someone bangali he gets CO today, then he orders a security check, how many more months that person has to wait? thnx and is security check for a 176 State sponsored faster ??


----------



## mehran2010

Riza2012 said:


> With current speed, how fast is security check for pakistani and bangali for 175 visa? can someone plz confirm. thnx . like if someone bangali he gets CO today, then he orders a security check, how many more months that person has to wait? thnx and is security check for a 176 State sponsored faster ??



Hi Riza,

I guess it takes from 7 to 9 months. I'm also currently stuck in this process!


----------



## Riza2012

mehran2010 said:


> Hi Riza,
> 
> I guess it takes from 7 to 9 months. I'm also currently stuck in this process!


mr mehran that is v sad news 9 months too much stress. i hope for da best 4 u . thnx for da info


----------



## mehran2010

Riza2012 said:


> mr mehran that is v sad news 9 months too much stress. i hope for da best 4 u . thnx for da info


You're welcome. Let's hope for bests. Patience is the key! By the way, I noticed that you are from Maldives. It's a very nice place and I hope to visit the place in future.


----------



## clerk85

Riza2012 said:


> With current speed, how fast is security check for pakistani and bangali for 175 visa? can someone plz confirm. thnx . like if someone bangali he gets CO today, then he orders a security check, how many more months that person has to wait? thnx and is security check for a 176 State sponsored faster ??


For bangali it is around 3 months and for pakistani/iran it is around 6-9 months as per my observation. There are exceptions also. Being a bangali I have also seen less than 1 month is some cases. One of my office colleague got grant right after co allocation!


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> Pre grant is given to those who are already in australia in different visa such as TR, employment visa, etc. They need to leave australia. Then co give them final grant.
> 
> Direct grant given to those who reside outside australia.


Thanks a lot for that info,clerk85.


----------



## emcee0718

Just like to share the good news. My husband and I received our grant Feb 15. Application date -April 1, 2011. CO assigned Dec1, 2011. Completed medical by Feb 6,2012. My husband is working abroad, so we asked for extension on medical exams until he's home on early February. I'm glad that we had our papers complete before the CO assignment. Goodluck to all remaining applicants!


----------



## OllySyd

emcee0718 said:


> Just like to share the good news. My husband and I received our grant Feb 15. Application date -April 1, 2011. CO assigned Dec1, 2011. Completed medical by Feb 6,2012. My husband is working abroad, so we asked for extension on medical exams until he's home on early February. I'm glad that we had our papers complete before the CO assignment. Goodluck to all remaining applicants!


Congrats  emcee0718. All the very best on your move.


----------



## Wolfgang1

emcee0718 said:


> Just like to share the good news. My husband and I received our grant Feb 15. Application date -April 1, 2011. CO assigned Dec1, 2011. Completed medical by Feb 6,2012. My husband is working abroad, so we asked for extension on medical exams until he's home on early February. I'm glad that we had our papers complete before the CO assignment. Goodluck to all remaining applicants!


Congrats emcee...so where you will be put up initially?


----------



## vickey1

emcee0718 said:


> Just like to share the good news. My husband and I received our grant Feb 15. Application date -April 1, 2011. CO assigned Dec1, 2011. Completed medical by Feb 6,2012. My husband is working abroad, so we asked for extension on medical exams until he's home on early February. I'm glad that we had our papers complete before the CO assignment. Goodluck to all remaining applicants!


Congratulations and have a great future ahead.


----------



## sanands2007

emcee0718 said:


> Just like to share the good news. My husband and I received our grant Feb 15. Application date -April 1, 2011. CO assigned Dec1, 2011. Completed medical by Feb 6,2012. My husband is working abroad, so we asked for extension on medical exams until he's home on early February. I'm glad that we had our papers complete before the CO assignment. Goodluck to all remaining applicants!


Congrats emcee  

Regards 
Sanand.S


----------



## Jivesha

emcee0718 said:


> Just like to share the good news. My husband and I received our grant Feb 15.... Goodluck to all remaining applicants!


Congratulations emcee. All the best for your future. Thanks a lot for your wishes.


----------



## JBY

Allocation dates on DIAC should be updated sometime today or tomorrow. I"m hoping for end june, but expecting something like June 18th or so, considering their recent pattern.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## sanands2007

JBY said:


> Allocation dates on DIAC should be updated sometime today or tomorrow. I"m hoping for end june, but expecting something like June 18th or so, considering their recent pattern.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Hi JBY , 

Usually Monday before 3 PM AEST it would be updated , I expect it to be same 18th r max 22 nd.


Regards 
San


----------



## mehran2010

JBY said:


> Allocation dates on DIAC should be updated sometime today or tomorrow. I"m hoping for end june, but expecting something like June 18th or so, considering their recent pattern.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


The updates will normally appear on their website tomorrow.


----------



## vickey1

mehran2010 said:


> The updates will normally appear on their website tomorrow.


Cant wait to see the updates..


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> Cant wait to see the updates..


Yeah, its like a suspense movie. I'm more particularly waiting for good news from Sanands2007, 30th June and Obelixous, 1st July.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Well,
It could be some excitement for cattegory 4 offshore applicants. But I do not think there will be any good news for category 5 offshore applicants as they are not going to be processed before May - June 2012. So only the lucky ones will get the case officers before July 2012.


----------



## sanands2007

Jivesha said:


> Yeah, its like a suspense movie. I'm more particularly waiting for good news from Sanands2007, 30th June and Obelixous, 1st July.


Jivesha , 

Even i am waiting for same , I feel I am last applicant as I finished lodging application at 6 pm on 30th June , hope we see some progress next week and soon post June applicants starts getting CO"s .

Regards 
San


----------



## Jivesha

sanands2007 said:


> Jivesha ,
> 
> Even i am waiting for same , I feel I am last applicant as I finished lodging application at 6 pm on 30th June , hope we see some progress next week and soon post June applicants starts getting CO"s .
> 
> Regards
> San


Stay put, San. Your patience will pay off. I strongly feel you will be in a jubilant mood the coming week.


----------



## imrancrest

Guys , Hows the State Sponsorships going on ? . Why Im asking is , as DIAC states 1000 apps are being processed per week of which preference is given to P1 and P3 and remaining for P4 . If there are many applications for state sponsorship which is P3 , P4 will be bit slow . If not , P4 processing can speed up like a rocket . 

There are around 2700 apps P4 GSM offshore visas awaiting Co allocation between July 1 to Nov 18th . If SS are less and say they process 500 P4 per week , a person applied on Nov will get a CO within 6 weeks.


----------



## vickey1

imrancrest said:


> Guys , Hows the State Sponsorships going on ? . Why Im asking is , as DIAC states 1000 apps are being processed per week of which preference is given to P1 and P3 and remaining for P4 . If there are many applications for state sponsorship which is P3 , P4 will be bit slow . If not , P4 processing can speed up like a rocket .
> 
> There are around 2700 apps P4 GSM offshore visas awaiting Co allocation between July 1 to Nov 18th . If SS are less and say they process 500 P4 per week , a person applied on Nov will get a CO within 6 weeks.


Hope so but we never know.


----------



## raj.sny

Hello Friends, I was away from the forum for a long time, got deeply engaged in some personal problems. I am June 28 applicant. After going through the forum pages found that our June mates has got CO or visa grant. Congratulation & best wishes to them  . Any advice on to go for PCC & medical, even though CO is not allocated ?


----------



## itskamran

emcee0718 said:


> Just like to share the good news. My husband and I received our grant Feb 15. Application date -April 1, 2011. CO assigned Dec1, 2011. Completed medical by Feb 6,2012. My husband is working abroad, so we asked for extension on medical exams until he's home on early February. I'm glad that we had our papers complete before the CO assignment. Goodluck to all remaining applicants!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## itskamran

I think Pakistani applicants External check would clear in one huge wave. I wish very soon!!!


----------



## JBY

imrancrest said:


> Guys , Hows the State Sponsorships going on ? . Why Im asking is , as DIAC states 1000 apps are being processed per week of which preference is given to P1 and P3 and remaining for P4 . If there are many applications for state sponsorship which is P3 , P4 will be bit slow . If not , P4 processing can speed up like a rocket .
> 
> There are around 2700 apps P4 GSM offshore visas awaiting Co allocation between July 1 to Nov 18th . If SS are less and say they process 500 P4 per week , a person applied on Nov will get a CO within 6 weeks.


There is no official figures, but to my understanding based on info i received from a v reputable agent, There has been a flood on P3 176SS Applications, which that agent also believes is contributing significantly to p4 slowdown. He knows that from his client base and Currently it seems most agents recommend SS path to their clients rather than 175, as it is easier to qualify, especially with certain states. also u may have noticed around this forum, huge numbers seem to go p3 176 SS route.


----------



## hongkiat

KennethFoo said:


> Congratulation to those got co and grant. DIAC is moving fast.
> 
> After waited for co, now I've to wait for Malaysian PCC. Estimate will take another month to be completed.
> 
> At least all documents shown MET and feel a bit relief.
> 
> Good luck to those are still waiting...


Kenneth, how did you inform your co regarding this delay? I believe your co gave you 28 days only right?


----------



## vangogh

My timeline is below: 
ACS Submitted	: 21st October 2011
ACS Approved	: 9th November 2011
IELTS : 10th December 2011
175 lodged	: 9th Jan 2012
WA SS applied : 13th Feb 2012
VIC SS applied : 13th Feb 2012
WA SS approved	: 27th Feb 2012


----------



## hongkiat

Congrats khyloz and emcee for the grant.

Wish all who got co to get grant asap

cheers


----------



## imrancrest

JBY said:


> There is no official figures, but to my understanding based on info i received from a v reputable agent, There has been a flood on P3 176SS Applications, which that agent also believes is contributing significantly to p4 slowdown. He knows that from his client base and Currently it seems most agents recommend SS path to their clients rather than 175, as it is easier to qualify, especially with certain states. also u may have noticed around this forum, huge numbers seem to go p3 176 SS route.


thats a bad one for us . Anyway , lets wait and watch .


----------



## KennethFoo

hongkiat said:


> Kenneth, how did you inform your co regarding this delay? I believe your co gave you 28 days only right?


Hong Kiat,

My co didn;t actually ask me to submit within 28 days but she just said she will wait. Anyway, I should hv told you ealier that I got my Malaysian PCC last thurday which is the day my sister rang them to find out the progess of my PCC and the PCC only indicate completed on friday. I believe the officer who receive the call doesn't know anything about the progress they just look from the status as we usually do (just my opinion).

For your info about my visa status, last document (PCC) requested has been submitted on 2.03.12 and awating for PRE-GRANT anytime soon.

Thank you all


----------



## OllySyd

KennethFoo said:


> Hong Kiat,
> 
> My co didn;t actually ask me to submit within 28 days but she just said she will wait. Anyway, I should hv told you ealier that I got my Malaysian PCC last thurday which is the day my sister rang them to find out the progess of my PCC and the PCC only indicate completed on friday. I believe the officer who receive the call doesn't know anything about the progress they just look from the status as we usually do (just my opinion).
> 
> For your info about my visa status, last document (PCC) requested has been submitted on 2.03.12 and awating for PRE-GRANT anytime soon.
> 
> Thank you all


Congrats !!!

Wishing you a pre-grant soon


----------



## sandylewis

KennethFoo said:


> Hong Kiat,
> 
> My co didn;t actually ask me to submit within 28 days but she just said she will wait. Anyway, I should hv told you ealier that I got my Malaysian PCC last thurday which is the day my sister rang them to find out the progess of my PCC and the PCC only indicate completed on friday. I believe the officer who receive the call doesn't know anything about the progress they just look from the status as we usually do (just my opinion).
> 
> For your info about my visa status, last document (PCC) requested has been submitted on 2.03.12 and awating for PRE-GRANT anytime soon.
> 
> Thank you all


Congrats Kenneth


----------



## Khyloz

*DIAC update*

Hi Guys,

DIAC update as of March 02, 2012 is June 13, 2011...FYI. God Bless


----------



## hongkiat

KennethFoo said:


> Hong Kiat,
> 
> My co didn;t actually ask me to submit within 28 days but she just said she will wait. Anyway, I should hv told you ealier that I got my Malaysian PCC last thurday which is the day my sister rang them to find out the progess of my PCC and the PCC only indicate completed on friday. I believe the officer who receive the call doesn't know anything about the progress they just look from the status as we usually do (just my opinion).
> 
> For your info about my visa status, last document (PCC) requested has been submitted on 2.03.12 and awating for PRE-GRANT anytime soon.
> 
> Thank you all


Thanks Kenneth! Wish you'll get your grant soon. 

I think I better call kln up....


----------



## KennethFoo

OllySyd said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> Wishing you a pre-grant soon


Hi guys,

Got my pre-grant a minute ago...

Thank you very much for your support and encouragement. Love you all...


----------



## Khyloz

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my pre-grant a minute ago...
> 
> Thank you very much for your support and encouragement. Love you all...


WWoooooowwwww...Congrats Kenneth...


----------



## clerk85

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my pre-grant a minute ago...
> 
> Thank you very much for your support and encouragement. Love you all...


Congrats!


----------



## suresh.narasimha

did any of you tried to check your status using this link ?

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

I was not able to check my status since this morning 

cheers


----------



## mehran2010

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my pre-grant a minute ago...
> 
> Thank you very much for your support and encouragement. Love you all...


Congrats Kenneth!! :clap2: That's great.


----------



## mehran2010

suresh.narasimha said:


> did any of you tried to check your status using this link ?
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> I was not able to check my status since this morning
> 
> cheers


Hi Suresh,

It has got problem in here as well. I tried to login and received this message:
"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## suresh.narasimha

mehran2010 said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> It has got problem in here as well. I tried to login and received this message:
> "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


Thanks Mehran 

I thought co was trying to update some status on my application but unfortunately not 

------------------------------------------
GSM 175 online: 29-June-2011, CO : may be anytime from now ....


----------



## mikai

jclem said:


> Hi! We just received a fantastic news yesterday afternoon. We do have a CO now.


jclem! Congratulations! Good luck!


----------



## Jivesha

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my pre-grant a minute ago...
> 
> Thank you very much for your support and encouragement. Love you all...


Congratulations KennethFoo..


----------



## danielteh

KennethFoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my pre-grant a minute ago...
> 
> Thank you very much for your support and encouragement. Love you all...


Congrats kenneth!!!


----------



## ssrini

it's BEFORE according to the update of allocation so next update will still be sometime in Kune.. ma be 20ish June


----------



## clerk85

ssrini said:


> it's BEFORE according to the update of allocation so next update will still be sometime in Kune.. ma be 20ish June


23rd June ... lol


----------



## danielteh

KennethFoo said:


> Hong Kiat,
> 
> My co didn;t actually ask me to submit within 28 days but she just said she will wait. Anyway, I should hv told you ealier that I got my Malaysian PCC last thurday which is the day my sister rang them to find out the progess of my PCC and the PCC only indicate completed on friday. I believe the officer who receive the call doesn't know anything about the progress they just look from the status as we usually do (just my opinion).
> 
> For your info about my visa status, last document (PCC) requested has been submitted on 2.03.12 and awating for PRE-GRANT anytime soon.
> 
> Thank you all


Hi Kenneth, 
One question..so how long did your Msia PCC process took? 1 month ? Or less? 

Thxx.


----------



## KennethFoo

danielteh said:


> Hi Kenneth,
> One question..so how long did your Msia PCC process took? 1 month ? Or less?
> 
> Thxx.


A month + a week...

Good luck on ur application.


----------



## danielteh

KennethFoo said:


> A month + a week...
> 
> Good luck on ur application.


Thanx Kenneth...all d best to u


----------



## suresh.narasimha

Dear Friends

I have a newss!!!!!

CO has been assigned .... and now I have hands full of responsibilities to make CO happy before he comes back to my case.

June 2011 is gonna end soon ... watch out guyss!!!

Cheers

-----------------------

GSM 175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO: :clap2::clap2:05-Mar-2012 :clap2::clap2:, Grant : very soon ....


----------



## Jivesha

Excellent news Suresh Narasimha. All the best.


----------



## vickey1

*Update of Allocation Dates*

DIAC has updated the allocation dates page. The new date is *13th June 2011*.


At-least for the next update, I wish that they should complete the processing of June Applicants.


----------



## stormgal

vickey1 said:


> DIAC has updated the allocation dates page. The new date is *13th June 2011*.
> 
> 
> At-least for the next update, I wish they should finish the June Applicants.



Well, even if the update is only 13 June, I still think that before the next update, we'll be seeing July applicants getting CO's


----------



## virtual_bajwa

suresh.narasimha said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newss!!!!!
> 
> CO has been assigned .... and now I have hands full of responsibilities to make CO happy before he comes back to my case.
> 
> June 2011 is gonna end soon ... watch out guyss!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> GSM 175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO: :clap2::clap2:05-Mar-2012 :clap2::clap2:, Grant : very soon ....


That;s amazing... Good Luck.. Go ahead and complete your docs asap. Your grant is on CO's desk... Pick it up ... Only good news in Monday,....
Other wise on paper they have moved only 10 days for category 4 offshore applicantss...

Well,THIS IS A CALL TO ANY CATEGORY 4 OFFSHORE APPLICANT WHO HAS APPLIED BETWEEN 15 JUNE TO 30 JUNE....IS THERE ANY 15 JUNE APPLICANT ON THE BOARD????

yes With news form 29 June applicant I think will be touching July applicants next week.... I would not say this week. Because there are many applicants who are hidden and never used any forum.. Or never being on the internet.


----------



## Jivesha

Who is incharge of maintaining the spreadsheet?


----------



## sanands2007

suresh.narasimha said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a newss!!!!!
> 
> CO has been assigned .... and now I have hands full of responsibilities to make CO happy before he comes back to my case.
> 
> June 2011 is gonna end soon ... watch out guyss!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> GSM 175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO: :clap2::clap2:05-Mar-2012 :clap2::clap2:, Grant : very soon ....


Great suresh , 

When's my turn  

Regards 
Sanand.S


----------



## virtual_bajwa

sanands2007 said:


> Great suresh ,
> 
> When's my turn
> 
> Regards
> Sanand.S


Yes your turn will be this week... We all are looking forward to your turn..


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> Who is incharge of maintaining the spreadsheet?


some people have edit access including me but I'm not the owner or incharge.


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> some people have edit access including me but I'm not the owner or incharge.


The spreadsheet needs to be updated. Can you grant me edit access?


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> The spreadsheet needs to be updated. Can you grant me edit access?


Send me your gmail id here or in private message.

I'll will be happy if you also take this responsibility.


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> Send me your gmail id here or in private message.
> 
> I'll will be happy if you also take this responsibility.


Sure, I too will take the responsibility.  Sent you my id.


----------



## satishaltruistic

Hi mates,

I am glad to inform you all that our visa had been granted today......hurraahhh...

Here are my time lines

Visa lodged - 13th June,2011 - 176 FS
ABPF- 29th Dec,2011 with a mysterious status unable to provide further information

Recieved CO mail -16th Feb,2012
Sent requested documents - 29th Feb,2012
Recieved CO mail requesting for PCC - 1st mar,2012
Sent requested documents - 3rd mar,2012
Visa grant - 5th mar,2012
Intial Entry before- 15th jan,2013

Heading to sydney...undecided on departure date

Good luck to you all on CO allocations & visa grants.

Regards

satish


----------



## vickey1

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that our visa had been granted today......hurraahhh...
> 
> Here are my time lines
> 
> Visa lodged - 13th June,2011 - 176 FS
> ABPF- 29th Dec,2011 with a mysterious status unable to provide further information
> 
> Recieved CO mail -16th Feb,2012
> Sent requested documents - 29th Feb,2012
> Recieved CO mail requesting for PCC - 1st mar,2012
> Sent requested documents - 3rd mar,2012
> Visa grant - 5th mar,2012
> Intial Entry before- 15th jan,2013
> 
> Heading to sydney...undecided on departure date
> 
> Good luck to you all on CO allocations & visa grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> satish


My hearty congratulations to you Satish. Have a great future ahead.


----------



## mehran2010

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that our visa had been granted today......hurraahhh...
> 
> satish


Congratulations Satish. :clap2: May this week bring about a rain of grants!


----------



## Jivesha

Congratulations Satish. Best wishes for a bright future.


----------



## itskamran

Congratulations to all who got grant!!!


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> Sure, I too will take the responsibility.  Sent you my id.


Access given to your gmail id.


----------



## itskamran

Hi Guys, I contacted my CO few days before and requested her to update my online status rightly. Although she didn't reply me via email but my status changed as below:
05/03/2012 Evidence of Specific Work Experience *Met * 
05/03/2012 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information *Received* 
05/03/2012 Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment *Received* 

Please note that i got job verification call on 9 Feb 2012.

One question: would DIAC more investigate my job or not?? or i should sit back and relax....


----------



## clerk85

Congrats Satish


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> Hi Guys, I contacted my CO few days before and requested her to update my online status rightly. Although she didn't reply me via email but my status changed as below:
> 05/03/2012 Evidence of Specific Work Experience *Met *
> 05/03/2012 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information *Received*
> 05/03/2012 Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment *Received*
> 
> Please note that i got job verification call on 9 Feb 2012.
> 
> One question: would DIAC more investigate my job or not?? or i should sit back and relax....


I guess you are safe now, Kamran! Kindly update us on your status changes.


----------



## shawais

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that our visa had been granted today......hurraahhh...
> 
> Here are my time lines
> 
> Visa lodged - 13th June,2011 - 176 FS
> ABPF- 29th Dec,2011 with a mysterious status unable to provide further information
> 
> Recieved CO mail -16th Feb,2012
> Sent requested documents - 29th Feb,2012
> Recieved CO mail requesting for PCC - 1st mar,2012
> Sent requested documents - 3rd mar,2012
> Visa grant - 5th mar,2012
> Intial Entry before- 15th jan,2013
> 
> Heading to sydney...undecided on departure date
> 
> Good luck to you all on CO allocations & visa grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> satish


Contgrats :clap2:


----------



## shawais

itskamran said:


> Hi Guys, I contacted my CO few days before and requested her to update my online status rightly. Although she didn't reply me via email but my status changed as below:
> 05/03/2012 Evidence of Specific Work Experience *Met *
> 05/03/2012 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information *Received*
> 05/03/2012 Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment *Received*
> 
> Please note that i got job verification call on 9 Feb 2012.
> 
> One question: would DIAC more investigate my job or not?? or i should sit back and relax....


HI Kamran, 

whats ur form80 status? is it also showing met?


----------



## itskamran

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that our visa had been granted today......hurraahhh...
> 
> Here are my time lines
> 
> Visa lodged - 13th June,2011 - 176 FS
> ABPF- 29th Dec,2011 with a mysterious status unable to provide further information
> 
> Recieved CO mail -16th Feb,2012
> Sent requested documents - 29th Feb,2012
> Recieved CO mail requesting for PCC - 1st mar,2012
> Sent requested documents - 3rd mar,2012
> Visa grant - 5th mar,2012
> Intial Entry before- 15th jan,2013
> 
> Heading to sydney...undecided on departure date
> 
> Good luck to you all on CO allocations & visa grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> satish


Warm Congratulations!!!


----------



## itskamran

shawais said:


> HI Kamran,
> 
> whats ur form80 status? is it also showing met?


No, It has been changed to "Received" instead of "Requested". I submitted it in Sep 2011. 

In fact i wanted to know from my CO that what about my JOB verification but i could not ask her directly that's why i just requested her to update my online status and results are according to my wish


----------



## JBY

Blah June 13 , not surprised but hoped for a little bit more than that for the official figure.

Anyways looks like on the ground we are actually seeing the end of June soon, sanands2007 is our man since he applied at the very end. We'll keep an eye on you


----------



## Jivesha

JBY said:


> Blah June 13 , not surprised but hoped for a little bit more than that for the official figure.
> 
> Anyways looks like on the ground we are actually seeing the end of June soon, sanands2007 is our man since he applied at the very end. We'll keep an eye on you


sanand2007 is our man of the hour. Everybody is eagerly awaiting his news. Most probably it'll be within the next two days.


----------



## sb27

Hey guys,

Can anyone tell me:

1) If you are an online applicant for 175 subclass, can you front load medicals and PCC? If so, how? The reason I 'm asking this is, I heard from someone that medicals are always sent from the lab/clinic to the DIAC directly.

2) The initial entry date is based on PCC or medicals? 

Thanks,
Shridevi

(Newbie, working on signature  )


----------



## clerk85

sb27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me:
> 
> 1) If you are an online applicant for 175 subclass, can you front load medicals and PCC? If so, how? The reason I 'm asking this is, I heard from someone that medicals are always sent from the lab/clinic to the DIAC directly.
> 
> 2) The initial entry date is based on PCC or medicals?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shridevi
> 
> (Newbie, working on signature  )


1. If clinic has ehealth system then they will upload test result quickly. Otherwise, they will send by courier. You can front load pcc by scanning the hard copy.

2. Initial entry date will be based on which has been completed first.


----------



## han solo

jclem said:


> In his email he mentioned that a summary of the information required for each applicant is provided in the attached Request Checklist but there is no attached checklist in his email. Do you think he just forgot to attach the Requirements Checklist or he's referring to our online checklist where we check our application status?


pardon me for the late response. got too busy completing other dox. actually, i'm not yet done. so how was it? 

re your question: not sure but most likely the latter. if i were u i would email my CO to assure myself that nothing is amiss and no time is wasted. good luck!


----------



## Wolfgang1

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that our visa had been granted today......hurraahhh...
> 
> Here are my time lines
> 
> Visa lodged - 13th June,2011 - 176 FS
> ABPF- 29th Dec,2011 with a mysterious status unable to provide further information
> 
> Recieved CO mail -16th Feb,2012
> Sent requested documents - 29th Feb,2012
> Recieved CO mail requesting for PCC - 1st mar,2012
> Sent requested documents - 3rd mar,2012
> Visa grant - 5th mar,2012
> Intial Entry before- 15th jan,2013
> 
> Heading to sydney...undecided on departure date
> 
> Good luck to you all on CO allocations & visa grants.
> 
> Regards
> 
> satish



Great News ..Congrats!!!:clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

Jivesha said:


> sanand2007 is our man of the hour. Everybody is eagerly awaiting his news. Most probably it'll be within the next two days.


Hi JBY/Jivesha , 

Day by day i am getting :frusty::frusty::frusty: , i sent a PLE now , would let all know the status . 

Regards
San


----------



## mehran2010

sanands2007 said:


> Hi JBY/Jivesha ,
> 
> Day by day i am getting :frusty::frusty::frusty: , i sent a PLE now , would let all know the status .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi San,

Just relax and be patient! :fish2: Hopefully we'll hear a very good news from your side soon. :amen:


----------



## sanands2007

mehran2010 said:


> Hi San,
> 
> Just relax and be patient! :fish2: Hopefully we'll hear a very good news from your side soon. :amen:


Thanks alot Mehran, 

Regards 
San


----------



## Jivesha

sanands2007 said:


> Hi JBY/Jivesha ,
> 
> Day by day i am getting :frusty::frusty::frusty: , i sent a PLE now , would let all know the status .
> 
> Regards
> San


I fully understand your feelings San. This type of wait is more than a pain. Unfortunately, we don't have a choice except to wait. And the reward of this wait will be sweet.
Let us know how the PLE goes.


----------



## imrancrest

Its tuesday again . COs will rain over applicants today and tomorrow . Good luck .


----------



## clerk85

imrancrest said:


> Its tuesday again . COs will rain over applicants today and tomorrow . Good luck .


Eagerly waiting for rain


----------



## Jivesha

imrancrest said:


> Its tuesday again . COs will rain over applicants today and tomorrow . Good luck .


Hmmm...no rain so far..


----------



## mr_var

*Grant !!*

Hi All,

I have some really good news.
I got the Grant today.
Initially I was wondering whether to go for an agent or not. But this forum has been fantastic and I never needed an agent.

Thanks to everyone on this forum. I will continue to share my experiences and help other applicants.

Again Thanks for the invaluable guidance.

My timeline is on my signature. Please can someone update the excel sheet accordingly.

Cheers !
Varun


----------



## itskamran

mr_var said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some really good news.
> I got the Grant today.
> Initially I was wondering whether to go for an agent or not. But this forum has been fantastic and I never needed an agent.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. I will continue to share my experiences and help other applicants.
> 
> Again Thanks for the invaluable guidance.
> 
> My timeline is on my signature. Please can someone update the excel sheet accordingly.
> 
> Cheers !
> Varun


Very first and warm Congratulations from me!!!


----------



## mehran2010

mr_var said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some really good news.
> I got the Grant today.
> 
> Cheers !
> Varun


Congrats Varun!! :clap2: Best of luck for your relocation to AU.


----------



## itskamran

mehran2010 said:


> Congrats Varun!! :clap2: Best of luck for your relocation to AU.


mehran, we are loosing race and everyone is crossing us in grant


----------



## Jivesha

mr_var said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some really good news.
> I got the Grant today.
> Initially I was wondering whether to go for an agent or not. But this forum has been fantastic and I never needed an agent.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. I will continue to share my experiences and help other applicants.
> 
> Again Thanks for the invaluable guidance.
> 
> My timeline is on my signature. Please can someone update the excel sheet accordingly.
> 
> Cheers !
> Varun


Congratulations Varun. Excellent news.


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> mehran, we are loosing race and everyone is crossing us in grant


Yeah Kamran. Still I'm happy for them. Hopefully our good news will be in the corner! Let's keep our fingers crossed for this. Your grant will give me more hope for my case, as I'm a few months behind your application.


----------



## Jivesha

itskamran said:


> mehran, we are loosing race and everyone is crossing us in grant


Hang on there mehran and kamran. Good news is getting nearer to you every minute.


----------



## vickey1

mr_var said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some really good news.
> I got the Grant today.
> Initially I was wondering whether to go for an agent or not. But this forum has been fantastic and I never needed an agent.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. I will continue to share my experiences and help other applicants.
> 
> Again Thanks for the invaluable guidance.
> 
> My timeline is on my signature. Please can someone update the excel sheet accordingly.
> 
> Cheers !
> Varun


My hearty congratulations to you Varun and all the very best for your great future ahead.


----------



## vickey1

sb27 said:


> 1) If you are an online applicant for 175 subclass, can you front load medicals and PCC? If so, how? The reason I 'm asking this is, I heard from someone that medicals are always sent from the lab/clinic to the DIAC directly.


You can upload your PCC using your TRF number in DIAC Website.

The clinic can upload your medicals if it is e-Health enabled else they will send it through courier.


----------



## vickey1

sanands2007 said:


> Hi JBY/Jivesha ,
> 
> Day by day i am getting :frusty::frusty::frusty: , i sent a PLE now , would let all know the status .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hello San,

I can understand your situation. Just hold your horses and I am very sure that you will come up with a good news shortly.

All the very best.


----------



## clerk85

mr_var said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some really good news.
> I got the Grant today.
> Initially I was wondering whether to go for an agent or not. But this forum has been fantastic and I never needed an agent.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. I will continue to share my experiences and help other applicants.
> 
> Again Thanks for the invaluable guidance.
> 
> My timeline is on my signature. Please can someone update the excel sheet accordingly.
> 
> Cheers !
> Varun


Congrats Varun


----------



## itskamran

Jivesha said:


> Hang on there mehran and kamran. Good news is getting nearer to you every minute.


Thanks Jivesha!!!


----------



## sanands2007

vickey1 said:


> Hello San,
> 
> I can understand your situation. Just hold your horses and I am very sure that you will come up with a good news shortly.
> 
> All the very best.


Thanks Vickey  

Regards 
San


----------



## Jivesha

A dry day today...


----------



## melbourne

mr_var said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some really good news.
> I got the Grant today.
> Initially I was wondering whether to go for an agent or not. But this forum has been fantastic and I never needed an agent.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum. I will continue to share my experiences and help other applicants.
> 
> Again Thanks for the invaluable guidance.
> 
> My timeline is on my signature. Please can someone update the excel sheet accordingly.
> 
> Cheers !
> Varun



Congratulations mate! 

Keep us posted about how your job search goes in OZ.

-Melbourne


----------



## OllySyd

melbourne said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> Keep us posted about how your job search goes in OZ.
> 
> -Melbourne


I hope today turns out to be more exciting than yesterday with more co allocations / pre-grants / grants


----------



## imrancrest

OllySyd said:


> I hope today turns out to be more exciting than yesterday with more co allocations / pre-grants / grants


Im not sure how many active people are there in this thread who applied between 28th to 30th June . If they are fewer , then it will be idle . 28th - 30th applicants , are you listening ?


----------



## sanands2007

imrancrest said:


> Im not sure how many active people are there in this thread who applied between 28th to 30th June . If they are fewer , then it will be idle . 28th - 30th applicants , are you listening ?


Imrancrest , 

I am 30 th applicant still no Co  

Regards


----------



## Jay99

*Update on my file*

Hiii guyz,
finally I could see some movmement on my application, I am one of 30th June applicant, my application has been updated as "Application being processed further" with today's date.
I hope this means a CO has been assigned but havent received any email yet.
Wish the main good news will be coming soon my way and to all of you who are waiting.....
Cheers. 
Jay :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## mandhani

Jay99 said:


> Hiii guyz,
> finally I could see some movmement on my application, I am one of 30th June applicant, my application has been updated as "Application being processed further" with today's date.
> I hope this means a CO has been assigned but havent received any email yet.
> Wish the main good news will be coming soon my way and to all of you who are waiting.....
> Cheers.
> Jay :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Congrats!!!


----------



## clerk85

Jay99 said:


> Hiii guyz,
> finally I could see some movmement on my application, I am one of 30th June applicant, my application has been updated as "Application being processed further" with today's date.
> I hope this means a CO has been assigned but havent received any email yet.
> Wish the main good news will be coming soon my way and to all of you who are waiting.....
> Cheers.
> Jay :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Congrats!
As per your timeline it should be co allocation indication and hopefully, you willl receive email very soon!


----------



## clerk85

sanands2007 said:


> Imrancrest ,
> 
> I am 30 th applicant still no Co
> 
> Regards


What about your PLE outcome?
I expect that you willl have CO by this friday!


----------



## imrancrest

Jay99 said:


> Hiii guyz,
> finally I could see some movmement on my application, I am one of 30th June applicant, my application has been updated as "Application being processed further" with today's date.
> I hope this means a CO has been assigned but havent received any email yet.
> Wish the main good news will be coming soon my way and to all of you who are waiting.....
> Cheers.
> Jay :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Good stuff . Keep posting your updates .


----------



## vickey1

Jay99 said:


> Hiii guyz,
> finally I could see some movmement on my application, I am one of 30th June applicant, my application has been updated as "Application being processed further" with today's date.
> I hope this means a CO has been assigned but havent received any email yet.
> Wish the main good news will be coming soon my way and to all of you who are waiting.....
> Cheers.
> Jay :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Most probably you would have got a CO. 

Congrats and all the very best. Please keep us posted with your next update.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## vickey1

Waiting with bated breath for the completion of CO allocations for the June Applicants. 

Once it is done, DIAC will start allocating the COs at a very good speed for all the applications lodged in and post *July-11*.

Most probably by the end of April-11, DIAC will allocate the COs to all the July-11 and August-11 applicants.


----------



## itskamran

Jay99 said:


> Hiii guyz,
> finally I could see some movmement on my application, I am one of 30th June applicant, my application has been updated as "Application being processed further" with today's date.
> I hope this means a CO has been assigned but havent received any email yet.
> Wish the main good news will be coming soon my way and to all of you who are waiting.....
> Cheers.
> Jay :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Congratulations!!! I am sure that CO has been allocated to you. 

:clap2:Best of luck


----------



## imrancrest

Found in other forum .

Name: sureshnarasimha
Destination: Australia
Date of Visa application: 29/06/2011
Nationality: Indian
High/Low Risk: HR
Trade/profession: Analyst Programmer
Visa type: 175 Online
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
Post-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
Post-1st July 2011 Category:
Medicals submitted:No
Police check submitted:No
Date CO assigned: 05/03/2012
Date of employment verification (If applicable): Till now "NO"
Date visa granted: Yet To be confirmed


----------



## clerk85

imrancrest said:


> Found in other forum .
> 
> Name: sureshnarasimha
> Destination: Australia
> Date of Visa application: 29/06/2011
> Nationality: Indian
> High/Low Risk: HR
> Trade/profession: Analyst Programmer
> Visa type: 175 Online
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore
> Pre-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
> Post-14th July 2010 Category (If applicable):
> Post-1st July 2011 Category:
> Medicals submitted:No
> Police check submitted:No
> Date CO assigned: 05/03/2012
> Date of employment verification (If applicable): Till now "NO"
> Date visa granted: Yet To be confirmed


He is already in spreadsheet!


----------



## rachel1977

29-June-2011 submitted.....still waiting for a CO...


----------



## Flip

*Question for the Pakistani and other HR applicants.*

Question for HR (Pakistani) applicants: Did anyone get a CO in september 2011 and is still waiting for a grant? I gave my CO all the information she wanted a long time ago as you can read below. What could they be doing? What's wrong?

I'm one of the (Low Risk) extreme cases here! My status moved to ABPF on 2 september 2011. 
The last time my CO asked for additional information was on 4 november 2011. After many phone calls to DIAC and emailing my CO directly, I still don't know anything. I've been waiting for 16 months in total and I have been having a CO for 6 months now. 
Btw. I'm from The Netherlands (Holland), a low risk country.

Thanks everyone! :clap2:


----------



## kaushikczech

*visa grant 175*

Sharing my status 

Visa granted Subclass 175 

I had to delay my CO with my wife's PCC for US which FBI sent me this week on Monday 5th March. I posted in on Monday and today I recieved my Visa grant.

Looks like my CO was just waiting for this final piece of information to grant the visa.

Thanks DIAC

I would also like to thank this forum for the kind replies to my stupid queries. Also I must say it is one of the best forum in terms of moderation, language and tone used in conversations etc

Now I begin my job search which I guess would be the difficult part.

I will keep sharing my experiences as they come by



_______________________
IELTS : 18.12.2011, Eng Austalia submission: 24.01.2011, EA Assesment: 04.06.2011, Visa application (175): 17.06.2011, CO allocation: 21.12.2011, Medical and PCC request: 21.12.2011, Medical clear : 17.01.2012, Visa grant: 07.03.2012


----------



## itskamran

Flip said:


> Question for HR (Pakistani) applicants: Did anyone get a CO in september 2011 and is still waiting for a grant? I gave my CO all the information she wanted a long time ago as you can read below. What could they be doing? What's wrong?
> 
> I'm one of the (Low Risk) extreme cases here! My status moved to ABPF on 2 september 2011.
> The last time my CO asked for additional information was on 4 november 2011. After many phone calls to DIAC and emailing my CO directly, I still don't know anything. I've been waiting for 16 months in total and I have been having a CO for 6 months now.
> Btw. I'm from The Netherlands (Holland), a low risk country.
> 
> Thanks everyone! :clap2:


Yes i got CO in SEP 2011. Please see my signatures for my timelines


----------



## melbourne

Jay99 said:


> Hiii guyz,
> finally I could see some movmement on my application, I am one of 30th June applicant, my application has been updated as "Application being processed further" with today's date.
> I hope this means a CO has been assigned but havent received any email yet.
> Wish the main good news will be coming soon my way and to all of you who are waiting.....
> Cheers.
> Jay :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Awesome.

All 30th June people should have cos by next update on DIAC website.

-Melbourne


----------



## imrancrest

Im thinking to be away from this forum for 2 weeks and come back . At least there would be some changes . Boring to check the same status .Bye for now .


----------



## Flip

itskamran said:


> Yes i got CO in SEP 2011. Please see my signatures for my timelines


Hi Itskamran, good to know I'm not the only one still waiting. Everyone is running away with the June applicants, but we should not forget that there are still people waiting for their "grant" a long long:boxing: time.


----------



## itskamran

Flip said:


> Hi Itskamran, good to know I'm not the only one still waiting. Everyone is running away with the June applicants, but we should not forget that there are still people waiting for their "grant" a long long:boxing: time.


Its amazing that you are stuck. Being a HR country citizen i can expect delays in security checks but you are in LR. Why don't you raise a PLE????


----------



## mehran2010

Flip said:


> Hi Itskamran, good to know I'm not the only one still waiting. Everyone is running away with the June applicants, but we should not forget that there are still people waiting for their "grant" a long long:boxing: time.


Kamran is right. You should raise a PLE, I guess. Let us know if you hear any updates.


----------



## Australia_Mania

Hi mehran2010.
How are you doing? As far as I see you are still waiting for a CO though it is high time you had to be allocated. What's the reason for such delays?


----------



## mr_var

kaushikczech said:


> Sharing my status
> 
> Visa granted Subclass 175
> 
> I had to delay my CO with my wife's PCC for US which FBI sent me this week on Monday 5th March. I posted in on Monday and today I recieved my Visa grant.
> 
> Looks like my CO was just waiting for this final piece of information to grant the visa.
> 
> Thanks DIAC
> 
> I would also like to thank this forum for the kind replies to my stupid queries. Also I must say it is one of the best forum in terms of moderation, language and tone used in conversations etc
> 
> Now I begin my job search which I guess would be the difficult part.
> 
> I will keep sharing my experiences as they come by
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________
> IELTS : 18.12.2011, Eng Austalia submission: 24.01.2011, EA Assesment: 04.06.2011, Visa application (175): 17.06.2011, CO allocation: 21.12.2011, Medical and PCC request: 21.12.2011, Medical clear : 17.01.2012, Visa grant: 07.03.2012


Many Congratulations !!!!

Hope you get a job soon 

Cheers !!
Varun


----------



## mehran2010

Australia_Mania said:


> Hi mehran2010.
> How are you doing? As far as I see you are still waiting for a CO though it is high time you had to be allocated. What's the reason for such delays?


Hi,

As of now, I'm not sure if I already have a CO or not. But, definitely my security checks has started since 3 Feb. Something tells me that I already have a CO, since although my documents status has not changed yet, their date has been all brought forward to 6 of Feb., which could be a sign of a CO!!


----------



## dsilva

*Query regarding PCC and Medical*

Hi Experts,
I have a few queries regarding the PCC and medical.

I applied for VISA category 175 in the month of September 2011. This application was lodged with the help of an agent.

From the DIAC website, I understand that the case officers have been allocated to most of the applicants who apllied in june 2011.

Looking at the statistics, I feel that I might get the case officer allocated within a couple of months. 

I have to travel to another country (outside India) on work (Onsite project) in April (next month) for about 6 months, I am not sure how easy it will be to complete the PCC and Medical from the other country. Hence I want to do my PCC and Medical test in India before I travel in April.


1. Do you think it is wise to do the PCC and Medical now in India?
2. What is the validity period of the PCC and Medical result.
3. Also, is there any verification for which I have to be present in India? or would they contact me on my mobile to verify my present job? (I heard form another friend that he was called by someone from Australia Consulate from Delhi for the job verification)


Thanks in Advance,
Dsilva


----------



## mehran2010

dsilva said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 1. Do you think it is wise to do the PCC and Medical now in India?
> 2. What is the validity period of the PCC and Medical result.
> 3. Also, is there any verification for which I have to be present in India? or would they contact me on my mobile to verify my present job? (I heard form another friend that he was called by someone from Australia Consulate from Delhi for the job verification)
> 
> Dsilva


Hi Dsilva,

I'm not the right person to answer your first question. As for the PCC and Medical result, they are valid for one year. Since you have an agent, they will handle your communication with DIAC and I guess you should not worry about leaving India for your project. Besides, since you will be in the other country for only 6 months, you won't need a PCC for that country.

Regards,
Mehran


----------



## dsilva

mehran2010 said:


> Hi Dsilva,
> 
> I'm not the right person to answer your first question. As for the PCC and Medical result, they are valid for one year. Since you have an agent, they will handle your communication with DIAC and I guess you should not worry about leaving India for your project. Besides, since you will be in the other country for only 6 months, you won't need a PCC for that country.
> 
> Regards,
> Mehran


Thank you Mehran.

so this means, I should do my PCC and Medical now in March and submit the result.


----------



## vickey1

dsilva said:


> 1. Do you think it is wise to do the PCC and Medical now in India?


Hello Dsilva,

I've applied for 175 Visa in the month of Nov-11 and my agent asked me to submit the PCC and Medicals right after lodging the application.

I've submitted my PCC and Medicals. My medicals are finalized as well. Please see my timeline in my signature.


----------



## mehran2010

dsilva said:


> Thank you Mehran.
> 
> so this means, I should do my PCC and Medical now in March and submit the result.


You're welcome. Since you are from India, I believe it's better for you to frontload everything in advance. Colleagues from India might be better able to suggest in this case, though.


----------



## sandylewis

PCC for india does not take more than 3 working days. Since i am in australia i got it in 2 days time. applied it online. no external checks. 

my wife had a different address in the passport and did'nt stay there for last 8 yrs. but got it cleared. no address mentioned in PCC. they just do an online check to see if there are any criminal cases pending on you in india.

also your pcc or medical date plus one year is the last day before which you should enter australia. even if it means just one month after grant. so decide based on when u can come over to aus.

if we front load medicals n pcc, CO can immediately grant the visa with no more delay. else he/she will ask for pcc medicals, you have to complete it and send etc. that will take 1-2 weeks atleast.


----------



## Werns

*Finally Applied*

Hi all,

We finally sent through our 175 online application last night.

Now we just have to upload all the documents and then the wait starts.


----------



## clerk85

Seems to be a dry week but our expectation was a bit higher for this week.


----------



## clerk85

Werns said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We finally sent through our 175 online application last night.
> 
> Now we just have to upload all the documents and then the wait starts.


Welcome to waiting group. Hopefully, your processing will be smooth.


----------



## mr_var

dsilva said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have a few queries regarding the PCC and medical.
> 
> I applied for VISA category 175 in the month of September 2011. This application was lodged with the help of an agent.
> 
> From the DIAC website, I understand that the case officers have been allocated to most of the applicants who apllied in june 2011.
> 
> Looking at the statistics, I feel that I might get the case officer allocated within a couple of months.
> 
> I have to travel to another country (outside India) on work (Onsite project) in April (next month) for about 6 months, I am not sure how easy it will be to complete the PCC and Medical from the other country. Hence I want to do my PCC and Medical test in India before I travel in April.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you think it is wise to do the PCC and Medical now in India?
> 2. What is the validity period of the PCC and Medical result.
> 3. Also, is there any verification for which I have to be present in India? or would they contact me on my mobile to verify my present job? (I heard form another friend that he was called by someone from Australia Consulate from Delhi for the job verification)
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Dsilva


Hi DSilva, 

I would suggest not do your medicals ans PCC right now. The initial entry is one year from your medical submission date. This would shorten your time, moreover it would take DIAC a while to reach Sept 2011 applicants. 

Consult your Agents once and if you really want to upload these then just upload PCC. Medicals can be done from any country and it just takes a day. PCC is very time consuming.

Though I would again say, one cannot judge DIACs pace we all thought june 2011 would be done in Dec 2011 itself but it took another 3 months for DIAC.

Hope this helps.

Cheers !!
Varun


----------



## sanands2007

Another calm day , any new Co"s ?? 

DIAC is really damn slow  

Regards
San


----------



## itskamran

A bore day in fact


----------



## itskamran

does someone have info for Pakistani GSM applicants like:

How many have applied?
How many are stuck in Security Checks?
etc...


----------



## stormgal

I have a brief question for whoever is in the know here:

I was talking to someone from where I live who was able to apply for a "partner" visa and received a CO within weeks. She said that she had to submit her PCC and medicals to the embassy in Washington DC.

But I'm wondering about this - I asked her why she submitted medicals to the embassy (I have never head of that), and she said that all visas are processed at the local embassy. But I disagree. If this was the case, we would all have case officers by now. Am I wrong? Are visas processed at the local embassy? I thought they are processed in Adelaide?


----------



## lahorimunda

stormgal said:


> I have a brief question for whoever is in the know here:
> 
> I was talking to someone from where I live who was able to apply for a "partner" visa and received a CO within weeks. She said that she had to submit her PCC and medicals to the embassy in Washington DC.
> 
> But I'm wondering about this - I asked her why she submitted medicals to the embassy (I have never head of that), and she said that all visas are processed at the local embassy. But I disagree. If this was the case, we would all have case officers by now. Am I wrong? Are visas processed at the local embassy? I thought they are processed in Adelaide?


Not all visa types are processed at Adelaide. Depending on the type of visa it may be processed at Adelaide, or Brisbane, or at a 'Centre of Excellence', or in a regional office (high commission). Hope this helps!!!


----------



## vickey1

stormgal said:


> I have a brief question for whoever is in the know here:
> 
> I was talking to someone from where I live who was able to apply for a "partner" visa and received a CO within weeks. She said that she had to submit her PCC and medicals to the embassy in Washington DC.
> 
> But I'm wondering about this - I asked her why she submitted medicals to the embassy (I have never head of that), and she said that all visas are processed at the local embassy. But I disagree. If this was the case, we would all have case officers by now. Am I wrong? Are visas processed at the local embassy? I thought they are processed in Adelaide?


The below link of DIAC website clearly explains where to send our medical results for various types of visas.

Where to Send Australian Visa Medical Results


----------



## sanands2007

This week seems to be minimal CO & grants  

Regards 
San


----------



## stormgal

thanks lahorimunda and vickey -
I think I found my answer - partner visas are processed at the local embassy, while the skilled are placed on the waiting list over in Adelaide.


----------



## sgn051

I have question to other who already get CO and not get Grant about two or three months before as I have CO 5 weeks before and ask for Medical finalize but Medical had been finalized on 1/8/2011 of my and my secondary applicant. But they have not received medical of my mother only though CO get Medical of me, my wife and my daughter. even Medibank health send my mother medical three times but still they told me that they not received yet.

even my and my wife all documents status showing as MET then what could be wrong...

are there other applicant here who waiting for results from long.... what your issue ...

as getting results with in few days... if they taking long time then is there some thing wrong with application or what else....


----------



## OllySyd

Folks......

The wait is finally over.........for me....................

Got the email today....with the good news from my CO..... .....yippie........not without any tension though.....

My meds were finalized last week....i had given all the requested docs end of Jan, but still online status was shown as "Required" for all docs...(and still shows "Required")

I sent an email....on Monday this week....but no response from CO....depressed with the lack of response and eager to see one, I called up DIAC and after a wait of 20 mins got through an operator who confirmed that all docs are fine...and that I would be getting a response within the next week.....but 30 mins after ...got the email with the grant...so happy....and excited....

To add....my ACS application was registered on March 10 2011 .....got the grant from DIAC on March 09 2012.... a kind of an anniversary gift from DIAC

Wishing you all the very best 

Adding my timelines.......

Mar 10, 2011 - Applied for ACS Assesment
Jun 19, 2011 - Positive assesment from ACS
Jun 21, 2011 - 175 Online Appln with DIAC
Aug 16, 2011 - FBI PCC requested
Nov 02, 2011 - FBI PCC given
Dec 27, 2011 - Indian PCC requested 
Jan 02, 2012 - Indian PCC given
Jan 13, 2012 - CO Allocated - Email from CO requesting additional information
Jan 17, 2012 - Additional docs like Payslip, bank / tax stmts, org. chart etc. given
Jan 25, 2012 - NJ PCC requested
Feb 01, 2012 - NJ PCC given
Feb 10, 2012 - Meds Completed
Mar 02, 2012 - Meds Finalized
*Mar 09, 2012 - D - DAY *


----------



## stormgal

OllySyd said:


> Folks......
> 
> The wait is finally over.........for me....................


Congrats, Olly


----------



## Jivesha

Congratulations OllySyd. Good luck.


----------



## sgn051

OllySyd said:


> Folks......
> 
> The wait is finally over.........for me....................
> 
> Got the email today....with the good news from my CO..... .....yippie........not without any tension though.....
> 
> My meds were finalized last week....i had given all the requested docs end of Jan, but still online status was shown as "Required" for all docs...(and still shows "Required")
> 
> I sent an email....on Monday this week....but no response from CO....depressed with the lack of response and eager to see one, I called up DIAC and after a wait of 20 mins got through an operator who confirmed that all docs are fine...and that I would be getting a response within the next week.....but 30 mins after ...got the email with the grant...so happy....and excited....
> 
> To add....my ACS application was registered on March 10 2011 .....got the grant from DIAC on March 09 2012.... a kind of an anniversary gift from DIAC
> 
> Wishing you all the very best
> 
> Adding my timelines.......
> 
> Mar 10, 2011 - Applied for ACS Assesment
> Jun 19, 2011 - Positive assesment from ACS
> Jun 21, 2011 - 175 Online Appln with DIAC
> Aug 16, 2011 - FBI PCC requested
> Nov 02, 2011 - FBI PCC given
> Dec 27, 2011 - Indian PCC requested
> Jan 02, 2012 - Indian PCC given
> Jan 13, 2012 - CO Allocated - Email from CO requesting additional information
> Jan 17, 2012 - Additional docs like Payslip, bank / tax stmts, org. chart etc. given
> Jan 25, 2012 - NJ PCC requested
> Feb 01, 2012 - NJ PCC given
> Feb 10, 2012 - Meds Completed
> Mar 02, 2012 - Meds Finalized
> *Mar 09, 2012 - D - DAY *


congratulation ollysyd... :clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

OllySyd said:


> Folks......
> 
> The wait is finally over.........for me....................
> 
> Got the email today....with the good news from my CO..... .....yippie........not without any tension though.....
> 
> My meds were finalized last week....i had given all the requested docs end of Jan, but still online status was shown as "Required" for all docs...(and still shows "Required")
> 
> I sent an email....on Monday this week....but no response from CO....depressed with the lack of response and eager to see one, I called up DIAC and after a wait of 20 mins got through an operator who confirmed that all docs are fine...and that I would be getting a response within the next week.....but 30 mins after ...got the email with the grant...so happy....and excited....
> 
> To add....my ACS application was registered on March 10 2011 .....got the grant from DIAC on March 09 2012.... a kind of an anniversary gift from DIAC
> 
> Wishing you all the very best
> 
> Adding my timelines.......
> 
> Mar 10, 2011 - Applied for ACS Assesment
> Jun 19, 2011 - Positive assesment from ACS
> Jun 21, 2011 - 175 Online Appln with DIAC
> Aug 16, 2011 - FBI PCC requested
> Nov 02, 2011 - FBI PCC given
> Dec 27, 2011 - Indian PCC requested
> Jan 02, 2012 - Indian PCC given
> Jan 13, 2012 - CO Allocated - Email from CO requesting additional information
> Jan 17, 2012 - Additional docs like Payslip, bank / tax stmts, org. chart etc. given
> Jan 25, 2012 - NJ PCC requested
> Feb 01, 2012 - NJ PCC given
> Feb 10, 2012 - Meds Completed
> Mar 02, 2012 - Meds Finalized
> Mar 09, 2012 - D - DAY


Congrats ollysyd


----------



## clerk85

Congrats OllySyd.
Who is next today?


----------



## OllySyd

sanands2007 said:


> Congrats ollysyd


Thanks a lot friends!!!

needless to say this forum was of immense help in bouncing off my concerns and offering valuable guidance.....keep up the good work...


Having crossed a chasm......I would definitely help to the best of my abilities for my fellow aspirants......


----------



## mehran2010

Congrats Olly!!


----------



## obelixous

Congratulations OllySyd! All the best for the move.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

OllySyd said:


> Folks......
> 
> The wait is finally over.........for me....................
> 
> Got the email today....with the good news from my CO..... .....yippie........not without any tension though.....
> 
> My meds were finalized last week....i had given all the requested docs end of Jan, but still online status was shown as "Required" for all docs...(and still shows "Required")
> 
> I sent an email....on Monday this week....but no response from CO....depressed with the lack of response and eager to see one, I called up DIAC and after a wait of 20 mins got through an operator who confirmed that all docs are fine...and that I would be getting a response within the next week.....but 30 mins after ...got the email with the grant...so happy....and excited....
> 
> To add....my ACS application was registered on March 10 2011 .....got the grant from DIAC on March 09 2012.... a kind of an anniversary gift from DIAC
> 
> Wishing you all the very best
> 
> Adding my timelines.......
> 
> Mar 10, 2011 - Applied for ACS Assesment
> Jun 19, 2011 - Positive assesment from ACS
> Jun 21, 2011 - 175 Online Appln with DIAC
> Aug 16, 2011 - FBI PCC requested
> Nov 02, 2011 - FBI PCC given
> Dec 27, 2011 - Indian PCC requested
> Jan 02, 2012 - Indian PCC given
> Jan 13, 2012 - CO Allocated - Email from CO requesting additional information
> Jan 17, 2012 - Additional docs like Payslip, bank / tax stmts, org. chart etc. given
> Jan 25, 2012 - NJ PCC requested
> Feb 01, 2012 - NJ PCC given
> Feb 10, 2012 - Meds Completed
> Mar 02, 2012 - Meds Finalized
> *Mar 09, 2012 - D - DAY *


Good Luck brother.. Finally your wait is going to over. 
Amazing there are still 21 June applicants waiting in category 4. So it means 30 June still have to wait for this week. Anyways very disappointed with this week's movement.


----------



## vickey1

OllySyd said:


> Thanks a lot friends!!!
> 
> needless to say this forum was of immense help in bouncing off my concerns and offering valuable guidance.....keep up the good work...
> 
> 
> Having crossed a chasm......I would definitely help to the best of my abilities for my fellow aspirants......



My hearty congratulations to you OllySyd. Have a great future ahead.


----------



## melbourne

OllySyd said:


> Thanks a lot friends!!!
> 
> needless to say this forum was of immense help in bouncing off my concerns and offering valuable guidance.....keep up the good work...
> 
> 
> Having crossed a chasm......I would definitely help to the best of my abilities for my fellow aspirants......



Congratulations!!


----------



## itskamran

OllySyd said:


> Folks......
> 
> The wait is finally over.........for me....................
> 
> Got the email today....with the good news from my CO..... .....yippie........not without any tension though.....
> 
> My meds were finalized last week....i had given all the requested docs end of Jan, but still online status was shown as "Required" for all docs...(and still shows "Required")
> 
> I sent an email....on Monday this week....but no response from CO....depressed with the lack of response and eager to see one, I called up DIAC and after a wait of 20 mins got through an operator who confirmed that all docs are fine...and that I would be getting a response within the next week.....but 30 mins after ...got the email with the grant...so happy....and excited....
> 
> To add....my ACS application was registered on March 10 2011 .....got the grant from DIAC on March 09 2012.... a kind of an anniversary gift from DIAC
> 
> Wishing you all the very best
> 
> Adding my timelines.......
> 
> Mar 10, 2011 - Applied for ACS Assesment
> Jun 19, 2011 - Positive assesment from ACS
> Jun 21, 2011 - 175 Online Appln with DIAC
> Aug 16, 2011 - FBI PCC requested
> Nov 02, 2011 - FBI PCC given
> Dec 27, 2011 - Indian PCC requested
> Jan 02, 2012 - Indian PCC given
> Jan 13, 2012 - CO Allocated - Email from CO requesting additional information
> Jan 17, 2012 - Additional docs like Payslip, bank / tax stmts, org. chart etc. given
> Jan 25, 2012 - NJ PCC requested
> Feb 01, 2012 - NJ PCC given
> Feb 10, 2012 - Meds Completed
> Mar 02, 2012 - Meds Finalized
> *Mar 09, 2012 - D - DAY *


Congratulations


----------



## itskamran

clerk85 said:


> Congrats OllySyd.
> Who is next today?


Next one must be Indian, Neither Pakistani Nor Bangali


----------



## itskamran

I think we Pakistani, Bangali and Iranian are treated with discrimination


----------



## itskamran

We are skilled but we are treated as criminals!!!


----------



## mehran2010

It's a test of patience for us, Kamran!! ;-) Take it easy. May God bless all of us soon for our patience.


----------



## itskamran

But mehran now sometime i feel myself demoralized that what DIAC is trying to find out from my Character


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> But mehran now sometime i feel myself demoralized that what DIAC is trying to find out from my Character


Take it easy bro! :tea: I am sure you will get a very good result pretty soon.


----------



## itskamran

InshaAllah!!!


----------



## clerk85

itskamran said:


> We are skilled but we are treated as criminals!!!


Don't be upset. Keep patience.
we are not skilled criminals!

Basically, external security check is boring. Infact, it's kind of fruitless effort because formal checking in criminal database may not provide any information. Finally, a criminal/terrorist is not such a stupid to apply this kind of visa knowing that they have criminal records!


----------



## mr_var

OllySyd said:


> Folks......
> 
> The wait is finally over.........for me....................
> 
> Got the email today....with the good news from my CO..... .....yippie........not without any tension though.....
> 
> My meds were finalized last week....i had given all the requested docs end of Jan, but still online status was shown as "Required" for all docs...(and still shows "Required")
> 
> I sent an email....on Monday this week....but no response from CO....depressed with the lack of response and eager to see one, I called up DIAC and after a wait of 20 mins got through an operator who confirmed that all docs are fine...and that I would be getting a response within the next week.....but 30 mins after ...got the email with the grant...so happy....and excited....
> 
> To add....my ACS application was registered on March 10 2011 .....got the grant from DIAC on March 09 2012.... a kind of an anniversary gift from DIAC
> 
> Wishing you all the very best
> 
> Adding my timelines.......
> 
> Mar 10, 2011 - Applied for ACS Assesment
> Jun 19, 2011 - Positive assesment from ACS
> Jun 21, 2011 - 175 Online Appln with DIAC
> Aug 16, 2011 - FBI PCC requested
> Nov 02, 2011 - FBI PCC given
> Dec 27, 2011 - Indian PCC requested
> Jan 02, 2012 - Indian PCC given
> Jan 13, 2012 - CO Allocated - Email from CO requesting additional information
> Jan 17, 2012 - Additional docs like Payslip, bank / tax stmts, org. chart etc. given
> Jan 25, 2012 - NJ PCC requested
> Feb 01, 2012 - NJ PCC given
> Feb 10, 2012 - Meds Completed
> Mar 02, 2012 - Meds Finalized
> *Mar 09, 2012 - D - DAY *


Congratulations !!!


----------



## itskamran

clerk85 said:


> Don't be upset. Keep patience.
> we are not skilled criminals!
> 
> Basically, external security check is boring. Infact, it's kind of fruitless effort because formal checking in criminal database may not provide any information. Finally, a criminal/terrorist is not such a stupid to apply this kind of visa knowing that they have criminal records!


In fact i want my grant before May 2012


----------



## clerk85

itskamran said:


> In fact i want my grant before May 2012


InshaAllah


----------



## danielteh

itskamran said:


> We are skilled but we are treated as criminals!!!



Dont worry, you'll get it soon..be positive


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi guys i am in security checks for 9 months. Any one can advise when it is expected to get feedback ?


----------



## hahamed

did u send any PLE lately, i saw someone 7th June was contacted last week.

may be good idea to send a PLE to check your status


----------



## Abdelrahman

hahamed said:


> did u send any PLE lately, i saw someone 7th June was contacted last week.
> 
> may be good idea to send a PLE to check your status


Ya my agent sent PLE two months ago but they said it is routine checks take time but will try to check the case


----------



## sanands2007

All the best for all applicants over coming week , let's hope DIAC speeds up this week .

Regards 
San


----------



## virtual_bajwa

sanands2007 said:


> All the best for all applicants over coming week , let's hope DIAC speeds up this week .
> 
> Regards
> San


I am very sure that you will get your turn this week...Last week was very boring.


----------



## sanands2007

virtual_bajwa said:


> I am very sure that you will get your turn this week...Last week was very boring.


Thanks a lot Mate  

Regards 
San


----------



## clerk85

sanands2007 said:


> All the best for all applicants over coming week , let's hope DIAC speeds up this week .
> 
> Regards
> San


You will probably get grant without CO contact since you have front loaded everything as per spreadsheet. Hopefully, you are just an email away.

Hopefully, June era will come to an end soon. Expectation is by this week.


----------



## sanands2007

clerk85 said:


> You will probably get grant without CO contact since you have front loaded everything as per spreadsheet. Hopefully, you are just an email away.
> 
> Hopefully, June era will come to an end soon. Expectation is by this week.


Thanks clerk , I would definitely keep all updated on my status , thanks for your wishes . 

Regards 
San


----------



## clerk85

Is there any holiday today or within couple of days?


----------



## OllySyd

clerk85 said:


> Is there any holiday today or within couple of days?


Today is a public holiday


----------



## mshahzad

Flip said:


> Question for HR (Pakistani) applicants: Did anyone get a CO in september 2011 and is still waiting for a grant? I gave my CO all the information she wanted a long time ago as you can read below. What could they be doing? What's wrong?
> 
> I'm one of the (Low Risk) extreme cases here! My status moved to ABPF on 2 september 2011.
> The last time my CO asked for additional information was on 4 november 2011. After many phone calls to DIAC and emailing my CO directly, I still don't know anything. I've been waiting for 16 months in total and I have been having a CO for 6 months now.
> Btw. I'm from The Netherlands (Holland), a low risk country.
> 
> Thanks everyone! :clap2:


Dear Flip , I got CO in Feburary 2011 and i am still waiting for my Medical/PCC request.


----------



## clerk85

mshahzad said:


> Dear Flip , I got CO in Feburary 2011 and i am still waiting for my Medical/PCC request.


OMG!
Have you emailed CO recently?


----------



## itskamran

mshahzad said:


> Dear Flip , I got CO in Feburary 2011 and i am still waiting for my Medical/PCC request.


Shahzad your delay is unexpected, I have heard that you got Medical and PCC call with in 6 to 9 month after allocation of CO.


----------



## obelixous

My agent was contacted by a CO on Mar 8, 2012, my timelines are in my signature. Following has been requested:

1. Form 1022 - for any change in contact info and change in circumstances
2. Passport Photos
3. Qualification assessment from Vetassess
4. Evidence of Employment

Any idea why the Qualification Assessment has been asked for? I have B Tech in Comp Sc. and did a Post Graduate Diploma in Management (equivalent to an MBA). My ACS Assessment is for a System Analyst. Inputs regarding this, or anybody having similar experience regarding this?


----------



## vickey1

obelixous said:


> My agent was contacted by a CO on Mar 8, 2012, my timelines are in my signature. Following has been requested:
> 
> 1. Form 1022 - for any change in contact info and change in circumstances
> 2. Passport Photos
> 3. Qualification assessment from Vetassess
> 4. Evidence of Employment
> 
> Any idea why the Qualification Assessment has been asked for? I have B Tech in Comp Sc. and did a Post Graduate Diploma in Management (equivalent to an MBA). My ACS Assessment is for a System Analyst. Inputs regarding this, or anybody having similar experience regarding this?


When you have already provided your ACS Assessment why again Vetassess?

ACS does the assessment for both qualification and experience.

I am confused why DIAC asked for Vetassess assessment after providing ACS Assessment?


----------



## Jivesha

Congrats on getting a CO, Obelixous. I'm not sure why vetassess would be needed. My hitch is it could be a typo from their side.


----------



## Z Khan

*CO Assignment*

Hi everybody my first appearance at the forum and that is the form of below mentioned query:

I lodged my application on 7th of June 2011 and as the CO allotment date passed and is nowadays 13 of June I haven't been contacted by CO. As per the response received on call a CO has already been alloted to me but the preliminary checks are underway. 

Any views by anybody on the above mentioned scenario?????????


Telecommunication Network Engineer| 175 Applied: 7th June-2011 | Medical: TBD | PCC: TBD | CO Allocation:


----------



## mehran2010

Z Khan said:


> Hi everybody my first appearance at the forum and that is the form of below mentioned query:
> 
> I lodged my application on 7th of June 2011 and as the CO allotment date passed and is nowadays 13 of June I haven't been contacted by CO. As per the response received on call a CO has already been alloted to me but the preliminary checks are underway.
> 
> Any views by anybody on the above mentioned scenario?????????
> 
> 
> Telecommunication Network Engineer| 175 Applied: 7th June-2011 | Medical: TBD | PCC: TBD | CO Allocation:


This is pretty normal for applicants from Iran and Pakistan. I am also stuck in this stage. I know Kamran from Pakistan who is also in the security check stage since last year. So be patient and pray for the best!


----------



## stormgal

obelixous said:


> My agent was contacted by a CO on Mar 8, 2012, my timelines are in my signature. Following has been requested:
> 
> 1. Form 1022 - for any change in contact info and change in circumstances
> 2. Passport Photos
> 3. Qualification assessment from Vetassess
> 4. Evidence of Employment
> 
> Any idea why the Qualification Assessment has been asked for? I have B Tech in Comp Sc. and did a Post Graduate Diploma in Management (equivalent to an MBA). My ACS Assessment is for a System Analyst. Inputs regarding this, or anybody having similar experience regarding this?


If I may ask another question - what evidence of employment did you submit when you applied for the 175? I'm curious why they are asking for extra documents. Otherwise, congrats on the CO allocation :clap2:


----------



## obelixous

stormgal said:


> If I may ask another question - what evidence of employment did you submit when you applied for the 175? I'm curious why they are asking for extra documents. Otherwise, congrats on the CO allocation :clap2:


I submitted quite a few things:
1. Joining Letter
2. Salary slips of last couple of years
3. Salary Appraisal Letters

Now I will submit the following:
1. Salary Slips of Last 5 years
2. Income Tax Returns showing Tax Deduction which also has employer name
3. Bank Statement of Salary Account

Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## obelixous

Jivesha said:


> Congrats on getting a CO, Obelixous. I'm not sure why vetassess would be needed. My hitch is it could be a typo from their side.


Not sure, I will discuss with my agent tomorrow. Will ask him whether it is worthwhile to call DIAC and speak to them regarding this.


----------



## mandhani

obelixous said:


> I submitted quite a few things:
> 1. Joining Letter
> 2. Salary slips of last couple of years
> 3. Salary Appraisal Letters
> 
> Now I will submit the following:
> 1. Salary Slips of Last 5 years
> 2. Income Tax Returns showing Tax Deduction which also has employer name
> 3. Bank Statement of Salary Account
> 
> Any other suggestions are welcome.


How about experience letters for past employers and reference letter from current one.

I submitted the same as stated above and I think DIAC also looks for the same.

Keep us posted on educational assessment front.


----------



## clerk85

obelixous said:


> Now I will submit the following:
> 1. Salary Slips of Last 5 years
> 2. Income Tax Returns showing Tax Deduction which also has employer name
> 3. Bank Statement of Salary Account
> 
> Any other suggestions are welcome.


Enough.


----------



## stormgal

mandhani said:


> How about experience letters for past employers and reference letter from current one.
> 
> I submitted the same as stated above and I think DIAC also looks for the same.
> 
> Keep us posted on educational assessment front.



That's what I was thinking of: A signed reference outlining your duties from your employer or manager. The same reference you sent for your skills assessment.


----------



## obelixous

stormgal said:


> That's what I was thinking of: A signed reference outlining your duties from your employer or manager. The same reference you sent for your skills assessment.


I believe this was sent earlier too. Will reconfirm.

This is the only employer I have worked for so no past employers.


----------



## botero82

*Visa Granted*

My visa was granted today. Thank you guys for all support and good luck to all people waiting for the good news.

Cheers!!!


----------



## mehran2010

botero82 said:


> My visa was granted today. Thank you guys for all support and good luck to all people waiting for the good news.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulation to you and your family!


----------



## clerk85

botero82 said:


> My visa was granted today. Thank you guys for all support and good luck to all people waiting for the good news.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Jivesha

botero82 said:


> My visa was granted today. Thank you guys for all support and good luck to all people waiting for the good news.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congrats and good luck...


----------



## obelixous

botero82 said:


> My visa was granted today. Thank you guys for all support and good luck to all people waiting for the good news.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations!!! All the best for the move.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

botero82 said:


> My visa was granted today. Thank you guys for all support and good luck to all people waiting for the good news.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations....

Come one guys... Some news from case officers... Struck on the 30 June.....


----------



## vickey1

virtual_bajwa said:


> Congratulations....
> 
> Come one guys... Some news from case officers... Struck on the 30 June.....


I've seen in the other forum that a guy who is a JAN-2009 Priority -5 applicant got a CO.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Yes friends there are three guys on the POMSINOZ who are from July and August got the case officers.. Really a good news to the start of week.


----------



## vickey1

virtual_bajwa said:


> Yes friends there are three guys on the POMSINOZ who are from July and August got the case officers.. Really a good news to the start of week.


In the same forum, looks like even for a September applicant (175 visa) a CO has been allocated.

I assume DIAC have picked up it's speed.


----------



## Maz25

Z Khan said:


> Hi everybody my first appearance at the forum and that is the form of below mentioned query:
> 
> I lodged my application on 7th of June 2011 and as the CO allotment date passed and is nowadays 13 of June I haven't been contacted by CO. As per the response received on call a CO has already been alloted to me but the preliminary checks are underway.
> 
> Any views by anybody on the above mentioned scenario?????????
> 
> 
> Telecommunication Network Engineer| 175 Applied: 7th June-2011 | Medical: TBD | PCC: TBD | CO Allocation:


Hi and welcome to the forum 

CO allocation does not necessarily mean that the CO will initiate contact with you. Once a CO is allocated, he will go through all your documents and will only contact you in cases where he/she requires additional documents and/or evidence. 

As has also been pointed out, being from Pakistan, you will have to undergo security checks, which can take up to 12 months. This is done through an outside agency and once this process is initiated, you will not hear from your CO until this has been completed. Once this is done, your CO will contact you to ask for your PCC and medical.


----------



## Z Khan

Maz25 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> CO allocation does not necessarily mean that the CO will initiate contact with you. Once a CO is allocated, he will go through all your documents and will only contact you in cases where he/she requires additional documents and/or evidence.
> 
> As has also been pointed out, being from Pakistan, you will have to undergo security checks, which can take up to 12 months. This is done through an outside agency and once this process is initiated, you will not hear from your CO until this has been completed. Once this is done, your CO will contact you to ask for your PCC and medical.



Thanks for detailed response ......... I was also thinking that he may be in the process of verification as I have already provided almost all the info including form80 and form 1221 both for me and my spouse so there may be character assessment in process.......
Thanks again for the detailed response again ...........


----------



## mehran2010

Hello Maz and others, 

I have a question and would appreciate if you can help me. In case during my security check, I have a new job offer, let's say as a university lecturer, which might not be in the DIAC list (I'm not sure about this), can I still go for it or will it negatively influence my application?


----------



## Maz25

mehran2010 said:


> Hello Maz and others,
> 
> I have a question and would appreciate if you can help me. In case during my security check, I have a new job offer, let's say as a university lecturer, which might not be in the DIAC list (I'm not sure about this), can I still go for it or will it negatively influence my application?


Your application will be assessed based on your experience up to the day your lodged your application. You are free to change jobs at any point whilst waiting for a decision and no, it will not impact on your application.

I changed jobs whilst waiting for my visa and did not have to inform DIAC nor did it impact on my application.


----------



## mehran2010

Maz25 said:


> Your application will be assessed based on your experience up to the day your lodged your application. You are free to change jobs at any point whilst waiting for a decision and no, it will not impact on your application.
> 
> I changed jobs whilst waiting for my visa and did not have to inform DIAC nor did it impact on my application.


Thanks a lot! That would be great!! So I don't even need to inform them about the change in my address? I have applied through an agent, by the way.


----------



## Tommie

*Pre Grant Letter*

G'day everybody,

I am a silent follower of this thread ever since I've logde my 175 application on the 28the of June and I'm happy to report that I received my pre-grant letter today.

Well, when I say letter I mean an email without attachments saying:

_Dear Mr ....

This email refers to the application for a VE Subclass 175 Skilled (Migrant) Independent visa that was lodged with the department on 28 June 2011.

I am writing to advise that assessment of this application is nearing completion.

All visa applicants must be outside Australia at the same time, to enable a decision to grant visa(s) to occur.

You will need to submit a copy of your flight itinerary for visa processing to continue._

And that's it. So as you might imagine, I'm over the moon clap2::clap2 that I've got this mail but also confused as to further details like when I can make my last re-entry and how long do I have to leave OZ and that sort of stuff.

Should I have received a pdf which my case officer forgot to attach?

Profession: Mechanical Engineer
Nationality: Dutch (low risk)
Medicals:22/12/2011
CO: 9/3/2012
Pre-grant:13/3/2012


----------



## vickey1

Tommie said:


> G'day everybody,
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread ever since I've logde my 175 application on the 28the of June and I'm happy to report that I received my pre-grant letter today.


My hearty congratulations to you.


----------



## Maz25

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks a lot! That would be great!! So I don't even need to inform them about the change in my address? I have applied through an agent, by the way.


That's correct. You only need to inform DIAC of major changes to the information your previously provided such as a new addition to the family, etc.

I also used an agent


----------



## Diana1375

Hi everyone, 
Last I wrote that my case could not get CO because of the mixed up in primary and secondary. Today I called DIAC and the operator helped me change it on the spot and told me that I would be allocated to a CO soon. I am a May 17 applicant.


----------



## Maz25

Tommie said:


> G'day everybody,
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread ever since I've logde my 175 application on the 28the of June and I'm happy to report that I received my pre-grant letter today.
> 
> Well, when I say letter I mean an email without attachments saying:
> 
> _Dear Mr ....
> 
> This email refers to the application for a VE Subclass 175 Skilled (Migrant) Independent visa that was lodged with the department on 28 June 2011.
> 
> I am writing to advise that assessment of this application is nearing completion.
> 
> All visa applicants must be outside Australia at the same time, to enable a decision to grant visa(s) to occur.
> 
> You will need to submit a copy of your flight itinerary for visa processing to continue._
> 
> And that's it. So as you might imagine, I'm over the moon clap2::clap2 that I've got this mail but also confused as to further details like when I can make my last re-entry and how long do I have to leave OZ and that sort of stuff.
> 
> Should I have received a pdf which my case officer forgot to attach?
> 
> Profession: Mechanical Engineer
> Nationality: Dutch (low risk)
> Medicals:22/12/2011
> CO: 9/3/2012
> Pre-grant:13/3/2012


The last date by which you should make your initial entry should be listed on the pre grant letter.

Yes, there should be a PDF attachment - the pre grant letter is actually the PDF document and will contain pretty much the same wording as in your email.

On the basis that you did your medical towards the end of the year, then your initial entry date would be towards the end of this year.

Once your get your grant letter (after you have exited the country), the last date by which you make your initial entry will be listed there and that's also the letter that you need to take to your local Australian Consulate to get your visa evidenced in your passport.

Where are you planning to fly to? I went to Malaysia but other people have gone to New Zealand or Singapore as well.


----------



## itskamran

Tommie said:


> G'day everybody,
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread ever since I've logde my 175 application on the 28the of June and I'm happy to report that I received my pre-grant letter today.
> 
> Well, when I say letter I mean an email without attachments saying:
> 
> _Dear Mr ....
> 
> This email refers to the application for a VE Subclass 175 Skilled (Migrant) Independent visa that was lodged with the department on 28 June 2011.
> 
> I am writing to advise that assessment of this application is nearing completion.
> 
> All visa applicants must be outside Australia at the same time, to enable a decision to grant visa(s) to occur.
> 
> You will need to submit a copy of your flight itinerary for visa processing to continue._
> 
> And that's it. So as you might imagine, I'm over the moon clap2::clap2 that I've got this mail but also confused as to further details like when I can make my last re-entry and how long do I have to leave OZ and that sort of stuff.
> 
> Should I have received a pdf which my case officer forgot to attach?
> 
> Profession: Mechanical Engineer
> Nationality: Dutch (low risk)
> Medicals:22/12/2011
> CO: 9/3/2012
> Pre-grant:13/3/2012


Congratulations!!!


----------



## itskamran

botero82 said:


> My visa was granted today. Thank you guys for all support and good luck to all people waiting for the good news.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations Lucky one!!!


----------



## clerk85

Congrats Tommie!


----------



## mehran2010

Congrats Toomie and Botero82!


----------



## ArchieJul12

*July update*

Hi All,
I am Archie (listed in spreadsheet) and the App status enquiry now reads "Application processed further"!! (13th March).

May be a CO has looked into.

Analyst Programmer| 175 Applied: 7-Jul-2011 | Medical: front loaded | PCC: front loaded | CO Allocation: 13th March:juggle:


----------



## ramyasharma

*Visa 175 granted*

Hi All,

This is just FYI.

IELTS Date: 25th Sept 2010. 
ACS Application : 22nd November 2010
ACS Result: 15th March 2011
Visa Application filed: 5th May 2011
Case officer assigned and asked for PCC and medicals: 8th June 2011
Uploaded PCC: 10th June 2011.
Medicals completed: 25th June 2011.
Visa granted: 3rd August 2011.

I had applied for visa 175. 

Hopefully this information is of use to someone. Thanks and all the best to all.


----------



## vickey1

ArchieJul12 said:


> Hi All,
> I am Archie (listed in spreadsheet) and the App status enquiry now reads "Application processed further"!! (13th March).
> 
> May be a CO has looked into.
> 
> Analyst Programmer| 175 Applied: 7-Jul-2011 | Medical: front loaded | PCC: front loaded | CO Allocation: 13th March:juggle:


It's good and excited to see some movement in the applications lodged in and post JUL-11.

Congratulations. You will hear from your CO very shortly.


----------



## melbourne

ramyasharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is just FYI.
> 
> IELTS Date: 25th Sept 2010.
> ACS Application : 22nd November 2010
> ACS Result: 15th March 2011
> Visa Application filed: 5th May 2011
> Case officer assigned and asked for PCC and medicals: 8th June 2011
> Uploaded PCC: 10th June 2011.
> Medicals completed: 25th June 2011.
> Visa granted: 3rd August 2011.
> 
> I had applied for visa 175.
> 
> Hopefully this information is of use to someone. Thanks and all the best to all.



Ramya,

You filed application in May and got visa in August, this is awesome!
What is your ANZSCO code? Have you moved to OZ?

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne

ArchieJul12 said:


> Hi All,
> I am Archie (listed in spreadsheet) and the App status enquiry now reads "Application processed further"!! (13th March).
> 
> May be a CO has looked into.
> 
> Analyst Programmer| 175 Applied: 7-Jul-2011 | Medical: front loaded | PCC: front loaded | CO Allocation: 13th March:juggle:


Good news for all applicants post June 2011.


----------



## ramyasharma

melbourne said:


> Ramya,
> 
> You filed application in May and got visa in August, this is awesome!
> What is your ANZSCO code? Have you moved to OZ?
> 
> -Melbourne



Hi Melbourne,

my ANZSCO code is 261312 Developer Programmer. I have not yet moved to OZ, will be relocating next month. 

-Ramya


----------



## melbourne

ramyasharma said:


> Hi Melbourne,
> 
> my ANZSCO code is 261312 Developer Programmer. I have not yet moved to OZ, will be relocating next month.
> 
> -Ramya


Cool.
So you going to start job search or you have got one already from here?

All the best!

-Melbourne


----------



## ramyasharma

melbourne said:


> Cool.
> So you going to start job search or you have got one already from here?
> 
> All the best!
> 
> -Melbourne


Hey,

I have started with my job search, but I am not getting any calls, could be because I am not present locally. Hoping things will be better once I get there.

-Ramya


----------



## melbourne

ramyasharma said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have started with my job search, but I am not getting any calls, could be because I am not present locally. Hoping things will be better once I get there.
> 
> -Ramya


All the best!
Must have identified place to stay etc by now.

I am into Java, if all goes well will make the move in late 2012 or early 2013.

-Melbourne


----------



## ramyasharma

Hey,

I am also into Java. Good luck with your visa! 

-Ramya


----------



## melbourne

ramyasharma said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am also into Java. Good luck with your visa! BTW when did you file ur visa application?
> 
> -Ramya


Thanks!

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne

ramyasharma said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am also into Java. Good luck with your visa!
> 
> -Ramya


And which airline you have booked? Whats the price?

-Melbourne


----------



## ramyasharma

melbourne said:


> And which airline you have booked? Whats the price?
> 
> -Melbourne


I am contacting few airlines as it says in my grant letter that I am eligible for extra baggage the first time i travel to OZ. I am waiting for their reply regarding the extra baggage. As far as I know Singapore airlines offers this mostly. upto 40Kgs i think. (regular is 20 Kgs) . Malaysian airlines cheapest fare is ~29k and Singapore Airlines is abt 34k. 

-Ramya


----------



## clerk85

ArchieJul12 said:


> Hi All,
> I am Archie (listed in spreadsheet) and the App status enquiry now reads "Application processed further"!! (13th March).
> 
> May be a CO has looked into.
> 
> Analyst Programmer| 175 Applied: 7-Jul-2011 | Medical: front loaded | PCC: front loaded | CO Allocation: 13th March:juggle:


Yes, it's probably CO allocation as per your time line. Obelixuos (July'11) is already contacted by CO. it's also a confusing status now cause couple of july,august and even september applicants are having ABPF recently.


----------



## melbourne

ramyasharma said:


> I am contacting few airlines as it says in my grant letter that I am eligible for extra baggage the first time i travel to OZ. I am waiting for their reply regarding the extra baggage. As far as I know Singapore airlines offers this mostly. upto 40Kgs i think. (regular is 20 Kgs) . Malaysian airlines cheapest fare is ~29k and Singapore Airlines is abt 34k.
> 
> -Ramya


Did you try IOM:

IOM - Concession Fares

-Melbourne


----------



## mikai

Guys, is there a way to frontload documents even if you do not know your password? Thanks!


----------



## clerk85

Sanands2007, rachel1977 and other june applicants .... Please share news if any


----------



## melbourne

clerk85 said:


> Yes, it's probably CO allocation as per your time line. Obelixuos (July'11) is already contacted by CO. it's also a confusing status now cause couple of july,august and even september applicants are having ABPF recently.


In that case DIAC must be processing applications from July onwards based upon ANZSCO code or something. Its just a guess, and ofcourse for 175.

-Melbourne


----------



## ramyasharma

@Melbourne
Thanks! I will look into what IOM can offer and update my findings.

-Ramya


----------



## JBY

Loving the news so far :clap2: Looks like DIAC is serious about finish up June appliances by early April. And our first July 2011 (new system) applicant just got a CO (big congrats) This is awesome and can't wait for more progress. I'm confident once DIAC's official date reaches mid July we should start seeing CO allocations all the way to November. 

I also hope more good news from those waiting security check ( i think the whole security check thing is cruel) as that still seems the only thing that's going slow as hell.


----------



## JBY

Loving the news so far :clap2: Looks like DIAC is serious about finish up June appliances by early April. And our first July 2011 (new system) applicant just got a CO (big congrats) This is awesome and can't wait for more progress. I'm confident once DIAC's official date reaches mid July we should start seeing CO allocations all the way to November. 

I also hope more good news from those waiting security check ( i think the whole security check thing is cruel for example why canada & other countries do it in few weeks compared to 1 year in australia ) as that still seems the only thing that's going slow as hell.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Tommie said:


> G'day everybody,
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread ever since I've logde my 175 application on the 28the of June and I'm happy to report that I received my pre-grant letter today.
> 
> Well, when I say letter I mean an email without attachments saying:
> 
> _Dear Mr ....
> 
> This email refers to the application for a VE Subclass 175 Skilled (Migrant) Independent visa that was lodged with the department on 28 June 2011.
> 
> I am writing to advise that assessment of this application is nearing completion.
> 
> All visa applicants must be outside Australia at the same time, to enable a decision to grant visa(s) to occur.
> 
> You will need to submit a copy of your flight itinerary for visa processing to continue._
> 
> And that's it. So as you might imagine, I'm over the moon clap2::clap2 that I've got this mail but also confused as to further details like when I can make my last re-entry and how long do I have to leave OZ and that sort of stuff.
> 
> Should I have received a pdf which my case officer forgot to attach?
> 
> Profession: Mechanical Engineer
> Nationality: Dutch (low risk)
> Medicals:22/12/2011
> CO: 9/3/2012
> Pre-grant:13/3/2012


Congratulations to you...
This has been a very good tuesday today...
Lots of case officers and grants...


----------



## krishz

Guys, have something to share...

texting this msg with heavy heart........

don't know what will happen to my case....... got call from AHC today morning and at that time was in shopping (moving to dubai on 18th of ths month and you all know how the last minute shopping will be ) so informed the officer about this and requested to call me after half an hour he argued and finally accepted.....so rushed home and waited for the call, he rang me after 3 hours and the questions are below:

1. company name and address.

2.details of the buildings or shops oppsite and next to my company - managed to answer but he was too rough and asked for an accurate one...i resigned the job on last april so could recollect thing accurately...he wasn't happy in my answer.

3. My boss name is Subramaniam when i said so he asked for the full name and when i said it's Balasubramanian (off the record) he didn't accept and asked me not to answer controductory because evrthing is recored...finally expalied him due to some horoscope and astrology reason he registerd his name as Subramaniam but his original name is Balasubramaniam, still he didn't accept...

4. asked for my exact date of resignation but i wasn't sure about the date so mentioned the month and year so again one more step down...

5.after listining my duties he said even an ofice boy can do this where there is no need of an accountant...

so many many unsatised answers from my end...waited for 27 full months for this movement and couldn't make it as a happy one....very disappointed and painful...will see wat happens...

if possible please pray for me guys...


----------



## Maz25

I'm really sorry to hear that you had an awful day Krishz. I guess they were just trying to put you on the spot to see if your story changes or it might just be a case that they got annoyed as they had to call back. I would not worry too much about it - provided that you have provided all the required documents and satisfied the visa requirements, I'm sure that everything will work out fine.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## itskamran

I agree with Mazz, its (a phone call) just a formality in my point of view, however your submitted documents do matter...


----------



## mehran2010

krishz said:


> Guys, have something to share...
> texting this msg with heavy heart........


Hi Krishz,

I'm sorry to hear that. Did you have an agent? Hope everything goes well in your case.


----------



## dsilva

*Hi*

Does anyone from DIAC call the applicant for the job verification or do they contact the manager reference given in the job experience letter?


----------



## itskamran

Yes i have the experience, In Feb 2011 DIAC called my company for my investigations, They talked with my Boss who is a very kind person, They asked difference questions about me like:

My designation, letters company issued me, my job commence date etc.....


----------



## Riza2012

krishz said:


> Guys, have something to share...
> 
> texting this msg with heavy heart........
> 
> don't know what will happen to my case....... got call from AHC today morning and at that time was in shopping (moving to dubai on 18th of ths month and you all know how the last minute shopping will be ) so informed the officer about this and requested to call me after half an hour he argued and finally accepted.....so rushed home and waited for the call, he rang me after 3 hours and the questions are below:
> 
> 1. company name and address.
> 
> 2.details of the buildings or shops oppsite and next to my company - managed to answer but he was too rough and asked for an accurate one...i resigned the job on last april so could recollect thing accurately...he wasn't happy in my answer.
> 
> 3. My boss name is Subramaniam when i said so he asked for the full name and when i said it's Balasubramanian (off the record) he didn't accept and asked me not to answer controductory because evrthing is recored...finally expalied him due to some horoscope and astrology reason he registerd his name as Subramaniam but his original name is Balasubramaniam, still he didn't accept...
> 
> 4. asked for my exact date of resignation but i wasn't sure about the date so mentioned the month and year so again one more step down...
> 
> 5.after listining my duties he said even an ofice boy can do this where there is no need of an accountant...
> 
> so many many unsatised answers from my end...waited for 27 full months for this movement and couldn't make it as a happy one....very disappointed and painful...will see wat happens...
> 
> if possible please pray for me guys...


Hey Kirshz,

This is v sad and bad news, i am shocked to be honest at the lvl he was talking to you like u r some tea boy serving masala tea in the office like you mentioned.

My question is how come ur waiting since 2009 ? Also r u sure he was calling from the correct authority? It seems he was v rude and not professional, how can he ask such silly unrelated questions!, this is totally unacceptable behavior from DIAC officer.

I hope the best for you, please don't be depressed be positive, maybe things work out.


----------



## itskamran

Riza2012 said:


> Hey Kirshz,
> 
> This is v sad and bad news, i am shocked to be honest at the lvl he was talking to you like u r some tea boy serving masala tea in the office like you mentioned.
> 
> My question is how come ur waiting since 2009 ? Also r u sure he was calling from the correct authority? It seems he was v rude and not professional, how can he ask such silly unrelated questions!, this is totally unacceptable behavior from DIAC officer.
> 
> I hope the best for you, please don't be depressed be positive, maybe things work out.


I would like to add some more in Riza comments that if it was DIAC then why he/she called you. They should have called your employer not you... 

Are you sure that the call was from DIAC? I think you should cross check the number from where you got the call....


----------



## KL_User

*Got the grant!!!*

Hey Guys,

Wanted to share with you guyz that my visa's granted today after a wait of 9 months.... I've been a not so vocal member of this forum and got a lot of priceless information and updates which were so difficult to come-by on other sites and from other ppl.... I was helped by my agent in KL and they did a pretty good job too other than being a lil bit lazy... ... Would like to thank you all for all the help.... best wishes to all ppl who have gotten the grant and best of Luck to all those who are in queue....

Trust me...it's worth the wait.

My appln timeline is as follows:

Appln Date: 17 June 2011
CO ALLOCATION: 31 jan 2012
PCCs Indian/ Malaysian/ Singapore : nov'11/ jan'12/march'12
Medical: Feb 2012
GRANT: 13 Mar 2012 

ALL THE VERY BEST


----------



## bangalg

Maz25 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> CO allocation does not necessarily mean that the CO will initiate contact with you. Once a CO is allocated, he will go through all your documents and will only contact you in cases where he/she requires additional documents and/or evidence.
> 
> As has also been pointed out, being from Pakistan, you will have to undergo security checks, which can take up to 12 months. This is done through an outside agency and once this process is initiated, you will not hear from your CO until this has been completed. Once this is done, your CO will contact you to ask for your PCC and medical.


Wow 12 months after CO allocation!mdoes this apply to Indians as well?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## melbourne

KL_User said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share with you guyz that my visa's granted today after a wait of 9 months.... I've been a not so vocal member of this forum and got a lot of priceless information and updates which were so difficult to come-by on other sites and from other ppl.... I was helped by my agent in KL and they did a pretty good job too other than being a lil bit lazy... ... Would like to thank you all for all the help.... best wishes to all ppl who have gotten the grant and best of Luck to all those who are in queue....
> 
> Trust me...it's worth the wait.
> 
> My appln timeline is as follows:
> 
> Appln Date: 17 June 2011
> CO ALLOCATION: 31 jan 2012
> PCCs Indian/ Malaysian/ Singapore : nov'11/ jan'12/march'12
> Medical: Feb 2012
> GRANT: 13 Mar 2012
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST


Congrats mate!


----------



## virtual_bajwa

KL_User said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share with you guyz that my visa's granted today after a wait of 9 months.... I've been a not so vocal member of this forum and got a lot of priceless information and updates which were so difficult to come-by on other sites and from other ppl.... I was helped by my agent in KL and they did a pretty good job too other than being a lil bit lazy... ... Would like to thank you all for all the help.... best wishes to all ppl who have gotten the grant and best of Luck to all those who are in queue....
> 
> Trust me...it's worth the wait.
> 
> My appln timeline is as follows:
> 
> Appln Date: 17 June 2011
> CO ALLOCATION: 31 jan 2012
> PCCs Indian/ Malaysian/ Singapore : nov'11/ jan'12/march'12
> Medical: Feb 2012
> GRANT: 13 Mar 2012
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST


FINALLY...
Congratulations.....
Very good end to the great day...


----------



## vickey1

My hearty congratulations to you. Have a great future ahead



KL_User said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share with you guyz that my visa's granted today after a wait of 9 months....


----------



## stormgal

ArchieJul12 said:


> Hi All,
> I am Archie (listed in spreadsheet) and the App status enquiry now reads "Application processed further"!! (13th March).
> 
> May be a CO has looked into.
> 
> Analyst Programmer| 175 Applied: 7-Jul-2011 | Medical: front loaded | PCC: front loaded | CO Allocation: 13th March:juggle:



Wow, this is the best news I've heard all month! I'm sure things will be moving a lot quicker now.

Maybe you got the ABPF because your application has been batched?


----------



## stormgal

krishz said:


> Guys, have something to share...
> 
> texting this msg with heavy heart........



I am sorry you went through that. I know it's easier said than done, but at this point, I don't think there's anything to worry about unless you get the dreaded, "invitation to comment" email or that letter from the high commission. I have read about people on other forums going through worse questioning but getting the visa at the end.


----------



## itskamran

KL_User said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share with you guyz that my visa's granted today after a wait of 9 months.... I've been a not so vocal member of this forum and got a lot of priceless information and updates which were so difficult to come-by on other sites and from other ppl.... I was helped by my agent in KL and they did a pretty good job too other than being a lil bit lazy... ... Would like to thank you all for all the help.... best wishes to all ppl who have gotten the grant and best of Luck to all those who are in queue....
> 
> Trust me...it's worth the wait.
> 
> My appln timeline is as follows:
> 
> Appln Date: 17 June 2011
> CO ALLOCATION: 31 jan 2012
> PCCs Indian/ Malaysian/ Singapore : nov'11/ jan'12/march'12
> Medical: Feb 2012
> GRANT: 13 Mar 2012
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST


Congrates!!!


----------



## krishz

Thanks for your support Maz.... personal verification was done last month people came from delhi to do the verification and finally got the call today so according to my knowledge my case is almost 99% done...God have to bless me to overcome the rest 1% successfully... 

Hope things will work well with all your prayers


----------



## krishz

mehran2010 said:


> Hi Krishz,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. Did you have an agent? Hope everything goes well in your case.


thanks Mehran...no agents did it of my own...


----------



## krishz

Riza2012 said:


> Hey Kirshz,
> 
> This is v sad and bad news, i am shocked to be honest at the lvl he was talking to you like u r some tea boy serving masala tea in the office like you mentioned.
> 
> My question is how come ur waiting since 2009 ? Also r u sure he was calling from the correct authority? It seems he was v rude and not professional, how can he ask such silly unrelated questions!, this is totally unacceptable behavior from DIAC officer.
> 
> I hope the best for you, please don't be depressed be positive, maybe things work out.


Hi Riza,

The person called from AHC, New Delhi....CO was allocated on July 2011 and from Sep the case is under routine processing...and I was too tensed when he started asking unrelevant questions....

We concentrate more in duties, designation, salary etc...but he least bother about that and really like an army man....


----------



## Madicken

How much time does DIAC need to process the medical results once they're in Australia? My medical results were sent to Australia on the 24th of February and I haven't heard anything since then. I would like to know that they at least aren't lost somewhere on the way since the results had to be sent by mail, not uploaded online.


----------



## vickey1

Madicken said:


> How much time does DIAC need to process the medical results once they're in Australia? My medical results were sent to Australia on the 24th of February and I haven't heard anything since then. I would like to know that they at least aren't lost somewhere on the way since the results had to be sent by mail, not uploaded online.


I have sent my medicals on 22-Feb-2012. Medicals reached Sydney on 27-Feb-2012 and they were finalized on 28-Feb-2012


----------



## krishz

itskamran said:


> I would like to add some more in Riza comments that if it was DIAC then why he/she called you. They should have called your employer not you...
> 
> Are you sure that the call was from DIAC? I think you should cross check the number from where you got the call....


DarkRed"]Hi dude,

People from AHC visited my work place last month in person...the company which I worked was closed due to lose and there is no one now....they met the landlord and showed my photo to enquire about me, she also recognised and told my details to them....today they called from AHC to reconfirm the above by asking the neighbour details....When i said the truth he wasn't accepting but finally said it's a residential area where offices and companies are only temporary...He didn't accept me but that's the truth.... Seriously didn't know how to explain him


----------



## krishz

stormgal said:


> I am sorry you went through that. I know it's easier said than done, but at this point, I don't think there's anything to worry about unless you get the dreaded, "invitation to comment" email or that letter from the high commission. I have read about people on other forums going through worse questioning but getting the visa at the end.


Hi stormgal,

What is 'invitation to comment' and in what situation it is needs?? and what happens if an individual receives it??? please explain


----------



## stormgal

krishz said:


> Hi stormgal,
> 
> What is 'invitation to comment' and in what situation it is needs?? and what happens if an individual receives it??? please explain


Well, from what I have read, it's an email the DIAC sends you if they don't believe something that either you or someone else told them about you or the documents that you had provided. They point out what exactly the problem is and then they invite you to comment on it (which is really to give them an explanation).

I read about a woman who had received that email - in her case, she was an accountant, but when the DIAC called her office, someone had explained her duties wrong. So DIAC sent her the dreaded email and basically told her that they felt her duties are more like "bookkeeper". She had 28 days to explain.


----------



## hahamed

yep - in case they r not happy with your answer, i believe they will give u a chance to explain.

hope u will hear soon from them (may be next email from CO, as stormgal explained) - 

u have waited too long, so stay tuned


----------



## stormgal

hahamed said:


> yep - in case they r not happy with your answer, i believe they will give u a chance to explain.
> 
> hope u will hear soon from them (may be next email from CO, as stormgal explained) -
> 
> u have waited too long, so stay tuned



No, I think krishz is okay - that's what I was telling him. As long as he doesn't get that email or the letter from High Commission he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## clerk85

Madicken said:


> How much time does DIAC need to process the medical results once they're in Australia? My medical results were sent to Australia on the 24th of February and I haven't heard anything since then. I would like to know that they at least aren't lost somewhere on the way since the results had to be sent by mail, not uploaded online.


My medical was sent on 8th March. Received by DIAC on 9th March. 
Today, 13th March, my medicals have been finalized. 10th-12th March was holiday Australia.

My clinic use ehealth. What about in your case? Sent by courier?


----------



## hahamed

*Invitation to comment*



stormgal said:


> No, I think krishz is okay - that's what I was telling him. As long as he doesn't get that email or the letter from High Commission he has nothing to worry about.


Ok - we mean the same thing, probably different wording.

Krishz for your ref *Invitation to comment*


----------



## Madicken

clerk85 said:


> My medical was sent on 8th March. Received by DIAC on 9th March.
> Today, 13th March, my medicals have been finalized. 10th-12th March was holiday Australia.
> 
> My clinic use ehealth. What about in your case? Sent by courier?


My medical results were sent with the regular post service since it's not even possible to use eHealth in Sweden. I understand that eHealth would be faster, but it's gone almost four weeks now.


----------



## hongkiat

Madicken said:


> My medical results were sent with the regular post service since it's not even possible to use eHealth in Sweden. I understand that eHealth would be faster, but it's gone almost four weeks now.


Hi, how did u submit your application? If you have trn, try logging in to verify what is the status of medical. Alternatively, send in a PLE to enquire about your medical result.

Cheers


----------



## Jivesha

Hi San (Sanands2007),
Any updates from your side?


----------



## han solo

said sir Benjamin Franklin: _when in doubt, don’t._

yes, honestly, i had doubts. i knew i just had to win my spirit with trust and keeping the faith to pursue a dream. after the long wait and sleepless nights, ardor and diligence, visualization and mental vigor;

*i have been granted! adding to my high spirit my dependent has been granted too!* :dance: :clap2:

to those who have assisted my concerns and who one way or another have shared their helpful inputs, my great thanks. 

likewise, to the ever dependable admin and mods, my grand gratitude for keeping up this forum. without you, the grant will not be possible. cheers to u!

to my DIAC case officer SK, who would correspond with a lot of concern, we can't thank you enough. 

mates, i am wishing you will experience the same excitement we have now. stay calm and be positive. your visas will also be granted very soon. 

just keep the faith.


----------



## vickey1

In the other forum, I've found that another applicant of CATEGORY-5 and applied in JAN-09 got a CO today.

It's good to know that DIAC has picked up speed for CAT-5 applicants as well.


----------



## mehran2010

han solo said:


> *i have been granted! adding to my high spirit my dependent has been granted too!* :dance: :clap2:


Congratulations Han Solo! Good luck with the move to AU.


----------



## vickey1

My hearty congratulations to you and your family. Have a great future ahead. 



han solo said:


> *i have been granted! adding to my high spirit my dependent has been granted too!* :dance: :clap2:


----------



## clerk85

Congrats han solo


----------



## Jivesha

Congratulations Han solo! Good luck.


----------



## sanands2007

Jivesha said:


> Hi San (Sanands2007),
> Any updates from your side?


Hi Jivesha, 

No updates  

Waiting waiting waiting .

Regards 
San


----------



## vickey1

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> 
> No updates
> 
> Waiting waiting waiting .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hello San,

In the other forum, I read that a Jul-11 applicant (CAT-4) has called DIAC to check about the progress of his application and they told him that a CO is already assigned.

Have you already called them or sent an email?


----------



## danielteh

hongkiat said:


> Hi, how did u submit your application? If you have trn, try logging in to verify what is the status of medical. Alternatively, send in a PLE to enquire about your medical result.
> 
> Cheers


Hi hongkiat...

Hw is ur PCC process ? My online status states complete. Now waitng for letter...will reach in 7 working days time i think....


----------



## sanands2007

vickey1 said:


> Hello San,
> 
> In the other forum, I read that a Jul-11 applicant (CAT-4) has called DIAC to check about the progress of his application and they told him that a CO is already assigned.
> 
> Have you already called them or sent an email?


Hi vickey , 

Yes I called today ,guy in DIAC was not even ready to take my ref num, he told no status updates over call  , I am thinking to call again tomorrow , if some one else pick  

Regards 
San


----------



## vickey1

sanands2007 said:


> Hi vickey ,
> 
> Yes I called today ,guy in DIAC was not even ready to take my ref num, he told no status updates over call  , I am thinking to call again tomorrow , if some one else pick
> 
> Regards
> San


I anticipate that you already have a CO but received no communication from him. 

This I am saying based on the reply of an applicant who applied in Jul-11. When he called the DIAC, he got a reply that CO is already assigned but when he checked the status of his application online he found no updates.

May be today or tomorrow when you call you should get an update regarding the CO assignment.

Dont worry everything will go smooth and you will get your grant very soon.


----------



## sanands2007

vickey1 said:


> I anticipate that you already have a CO but received no communication from him.
> 
> This I am saying based on the reply of an applicant who applied in Jul-11. When he called the DIAC, he got a reply that CO is already assigned but when he checked the status of his application online he found no updates.
> 
> May be today or tomorrow when you call you should get an update regarding the CO assignment.
> 
> Dont worry everything will go smooth and you will get your grant very soon.


Thanks a lot vickey for ur wishes . 

Regards 
San


----------



## Jivesha

sanands2007 said:


> Hi vickey ,
> 
> Yes I called today ,guy in DIAC was not even ready to take my ref num, he told no status updates over call  , I am thinking to call again tomorrow , if some one else pick
> 
> Regards
> San


San,
Could it be possible that a CO is allocated to you but he has not yet contacted you.


----------



## sanands2007

Jivesha said:


> San,
> Could it be possible that a CO is allocated to you but he has not yet contacted you.


Yes Jivesha ,
as vickey explained , even all my friends got direct pre-grant without CO contact . 

Regards 
San


----------



## hongkiat

danielteh said:


> Hi hongkiat...
> 
> Hw is ur PCC process ? My online status states complete. Now waitng for letter...will reach in 7 working days time i think....


Hi Daniel,

I've collected mine today. 

All, is it OK if I send in my pcc scanned copy via email? I've forgotten my password for login to attach documents. Sigh


----------



## itskamran

han solo said:


> said sir Benjamin Franklin: _when in doubt, don’t._
> 
> yes, honestly, i had doubts. i knew i just had to win my spirit with trust and keeping the faith to pursue a dream. after the long wait and sleepless nights, ardor and diligence, visualization and mental vigor;
> 
> *i have been granted! adding to my high spirit my dependent has been granted too!* :dance: :clap2:
> 
> to those who have assisted my concerns and who one way or another have shared their helpful inputs, my great thanks.
> 
> likewise, to the ever dependable admin and mods, my grand gratitude for keeping up this forum. without you, the grant will not be possible. cheers to u!
> 
> to my DIAC case officer SK, who would correspond with a lot of concern, we can't thank you enough.
> 
> mates, i am wishing you will experience the same excitement we have now. stay calm and be positive. your visas will also be granted very soon.
> 
> just keep the faith.


Good news, Congratulations guy, wish you best of luck


----------



## jamil

Maz25 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> CO allocation does not necessarily mean that the CO will initiate contact with you. Once a CO is allocated, he will go through all your documents and will only contact you in cases where he/she requires additional documents and/or evidence.
> 
> As has also been pointed out, being from Pakistan, you will have to undergo security checks, which can take up to 12 months. This is done through an outside agency and once this process is initiated, you will not hear from your CO until this has been completed. Once this is done, your CO will contact you to ask for your PCC and medical.


I have applied 475 on 27th Feb n got a confirmation of application n payment on 28th.Have not located by CO yet though I heard, in 475, CO allocates in short time. 

Can u give me any suggestion maximum how many days would it take to get CO for 475?Is there would be any security check for Bangladesh like Iran n Pakistan? 

Thanks for your always support.


----------



## hongkiat

han solo said:


> said sir Benjamin Franklin: when in doubt, don&#146;t.
> 
> yes, honestly, i had doubts. i knew i just had to win my spirit with trust and keeping the faith to pursue a dream. after the long wait and sleepless nights, ardor and diligence, visualization and mental vigor;
> 
> i have been granted! adding to my high spirit my dependent has been granted too! :dance: :clap2:
> 
> to those who have assisted my concerns and who one way or another have shared their helpful inputs, my great thanks.
> 
> likewise, to the ever dependable admin and mods, my grand gratitude for keeping up this forum. without you, the grant will not be possible. cheers to u!
> 
> to my DIAC case officer SK, who would correspond with a lot of concern, we can't thank you enough.
> 
> mates, i am wishing you will experience the same excitement we have now. stay calm and be positive. your visas will also be granted very soon.
> 
> just keep the faith.


Congrats Han!


----------



## clerk85

jamil said:


> I have applied 475 on 27th Feb n got a confirmation of application n payment on 28th.Have not located by CO yet though I heard, in 475, CO allocates in short time.
> 
> Can u give me any suggestion maximum how many days would it take to get CO for 475?Is there would be any security check for Bangladesh like Iran n Pakistan?
> 
> Thanks for your always support.


Within 4 weeks after lodgement. 475 probably TR for 3 years and hence, you are not supposed to have lengthy security check. I have not seen such case for any Bangladeshi applied in 475 before and suffered in security check.


----------



## danielteh

hongkiat said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> I've collected mine today.
> 
> All, is it OK if I send in my pcc scanned copy via email? I've forgotten my password for login to attach documents. Sigh


Wow..youre fast. I still have to wait another week.
From the document i think its stated that we can email them..so i guess its fine? I forgot mine too...


----------



## hongkiat

danielteh said:


> Wow..youre fast. I still have to wait another week.
> From the document i think its stated that we can email them..so i guess its fine? I forgot mine too...


I will let you know if there is anything unusual. Your co from which team?


----------



## danielteh

hongkiat said:


> I will let you know if there is anything unusual. Your co from which team?


Ok...My CO is frm team 7 . ..All d best to u!


----------



## Jivesha

danielteh said:


> Ok...My CO is frm team 7 . ..All d best to u!


Danielteh, Your data doesn't seem to be in the spreadsheet. Can you share your timeline here?


----------



## hongkiat

danielteh said:


> Ok...My CO is frm team 7 . ..All d best to u!


Oh same team. Is it BR? Gambateh.


----------



## Maz25

jamil said:


> I have applied 475 on 27th Feb n got a confirmation of application n payment on 28th.Have not located by CO yet though I heard, in 475, CO allocates in short time.
> 
> Can u give me any suggestion maximum how many days would it take to get CO for 475?Is there would be any security check for Bangladesh like Iran n Pakistan?
> 
> Thanks for your always support.


Keep an eye on DIAC's website for allocation times.
Estimated allocation times

It will be up to your CO to decide whether you need to undergo a security check.


----------



## danielteh

hongkiat said:


> Oh same team. Is it BR? Gambateh.


Yep! Same...U tooo....i m waitingg for postman ..hehe


----------



## aimz

han solo said:


> said sir Benjamin Franklin: _when in doubt, don’t._
> 
> yes, honestly, i had doubts. i knew i just had to win my spirit with trust and keeping the faith to pursue a dream. after the long wait and sleepless nights, ardor and diligence, visualization and mental vigor;
> 
> *i have been granted! adding to my high spirit my dependent has been granted too!* :dance: :clap2:
> 
> to those who have assisted my concerns and who one way or another have shared their helpful inputs, my great thanks.
> 
> likewise, to the ever dependable admin and mods, my grand gratitude for keeping up this forum. without you, the grant will not be possible. cheers to u!
> 
> to my DIAC case officer SK, who would correspond with a lot of concern, we can't thank you enough.
> 
> mates, i am wishing you will experience the same excitement we have now. stay calm and be positive. your visas will also be granted very soon.
> 
> just keep the faith.



congrats! ! !


----------



## Khyloz

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> 
> No updates
> 
> Waiting waiting waiting .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi San,

Don't you worry...Maybe you will get a direct grant just like our case....

Good Luck AND God bless


----------



## Riza2012

On another forum i saw already one guy Jul 5 he got CO ! But the best will be when DIAC finishes June applicants 100% then only you will see Priority 4 finish v fast. Maybe Mid-April june people will finish. Also i hope people stop applying for 176 SS it is slowing down 175 people who r worth more because it is harder to qualify !

Only tension is if u r pakistani bangali irani phalestiniy masri etc because clearance takes v long nowadays. I hope disc change this law of security check it not fair for those nationalities.


----------



## aimz

Hi every one!!
I just want to know once Police clearance is uploaded, how long will it take for DIAC to approve our VISA?In our online status, everything in our checklist is Met, Health requirements finalised too. Only the police clearance is requested which took 2 weeks to claim. And that is tomorrow March 15. 

Thank you.


----------



## Khyloz

aimz said:


> Hi every one!!
> I just want to know once Police clearance is uploaded, how long will it take for DIAC to approve our VISA?In our online status, everything in our checklist is Met, Health requirements finalised too. Only the police clearance is requested which took 2 weeks to claim. And that is tomorrow March 15.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Aimz,

My friend got his visa after an hour of submitting his police clearance...So, Good luck and God Bless...


----------



## stormgal

clerk85 said:


> Yes, it's probably CO allocation as per your time line. Obelixuos (July'11) is already contacted by CO. it's also a confusing status now cause couple of july,august and even september applicants are having ABPF recently.



I was expecting this: The thing is that not that many people applied in July, August, or September because everyone was getting used to the new points system. Remember that the new SOL list came into affect as well during that time and it was much harder to meet the 65 points vs the 120. I think that everything now is smooth sailing and the DIAC should be caught up with cat4 applications by August.

That reminds me, what spreadsheet are you guys looking at?


----------



## danielteh

Jivesha said:


> Danielteh, Your data doesn't seem to be in the spreadsheet. Can you share your timeline here?


Hi jivesha, 

Sorry i missed out this. I applied 175 on 5th june 2011. Got CO on 15 feb 2012. Now pending PCC...


----------



## hongkiat

Khyloz said:


> Hi Aimz,
> 
> My friend got his visa after an hour of submitting his police clearance...So, Good luck and God Bless...


All, submitted my pcc yesterday, through email aand today my application approved!

Timeline

ACS - may 2011 / SOFTWARE ENGINER
Diac - e-visa 5th June 2011
Co assigned 16feb I think
Medical mar 3
Pcc sent mar 15
PR granted mar16.


Thanks everyone....


----------



## sanands2007

hongkiat said:


> All, submitted my pcc yesterday, through email aand today my application approved!
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ACS - may 2011 / SOFTWARE ENGINER
> Diac - e-visa 5th June 2011
> Co assigned 16feb I think
> Medical mar 3
> Pcc sent mar 15
> PR granted mar16.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone....


Congrates Hongkiat

Regards
San


----------



## sanands2007

HI All, 

Any more June applicants without CO ? please confirm 

Regards
San


----------



## Maz25

stormgal said:


> That reminds me, what spreadsheet are you guys looking at?


I presume they are referring to this one: P4 Applicants


----------



## danielteh

hongkiat said:


> All, submitted my pcc yesterday, through email aand today my application approved!
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ACS - may 2011 / SOFTWARE ENGINER
> Diac - e-visa 5th June 2011
> Co assigned 16feb I think
> Medical mar 3
> Pcc sent mar 15
> PR granted mar16.
> 
> Thanks everyone....


Congrats !!!!


----------



## mehran2010

hongkiat said:


> All, submitted my pcc yesterday, through email aand today my application approved!


Congrats Hong!!


----------



## Jivesha

hongkiat said:


> All, submitted my pcc yesterday, through email aand today my application approved!
> 
> Thanks everyone....


Congrats Hongkiat. All the best for your relocation.


----------



## Jivesha

News: In another forum, CO has been allocated to a 11th July applicant.

San, as per the spreadsheet, we are awaiting a word from Orange10 and rachel1977. Though there few more names without CO allocation, Orange10 and rachel1977 are comparatively more active. Hang on my friend!


----------



## stormgal

wow, I read on another forum that yesterday, a developer programmer who applied for the 175 on September 28th  got a case officer. So they're almost done with Septembers???


----------



## sanands2007

Jivesha said:


> News: In another forum, CO has been allocated to a 11th July applicant.
> 
> San, as per the spreadsheet, we are awaiting a word from Orange10 and rachel1977. Though there few more names without CO allocation, Orange10 and rachel1977 are comparatively more active. Hang on my friend!


Hi Jivesha /All, 

Just now spoke to DIAC, She checked the status my application & informed that CO is already allocated to my application last week & i need to allow him/her to varify my documents for couple of weeks .

hoping for best 

bit :confused2::confused2: as well 

Regards
San


----------



## hongkiat

Thanks folks for the well wishes. Now its time to look for job....


----------



## stormgal

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Jivesha /All,
> 
> Just now spoke to DIAC, She checked the status my application & informed that CO is already allocated to my application last week & i need to allow him/her to varify my documents for couple of weeks .
> 
> hoping for best
> 
> bit :confused2::confused2: as well
> 
> Regards
> San



Well, at least you have a CO. Don't worry about the document verification - everybody goes thru it  Plus the person is probably verifying like 20 other people's documents as well. Wish and best wishes for the best


----------



## han solo

*itskamran, hongkiat, aimz, mehran, vickey1,*

thank u, mates, for all ur heartfelt wishes. pretty soon u will all have well wishes too. good luck to ur journey.  

btw, thank u to our spreadsheet admin for updating. i hope u don't mind changing my visa grant date to 3/13/2012. thanks. 

@ hongkiat, wow! congrats & good luck to ur job search. :clap2:


----------



## danielteh

hongkiat said:


> Thanks folks for the well wishes. Now its time to look for job....


Good luck hongkiat.....
By the way, do u know if we need to set appointment for visa label in passport at embassy and the charges/fees for it?


----------



## suresh.narasimha

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Jivesha /All,
> 
> Just now spoke to DIAC, She checked the status my application & informed that CO is already allocated to my application last week & i need to allow him/her to varify my documents for couple of weeks .
> 
> hoping for best
> 
> bit :confused2::confused2: as well
> 
> Regards
> San


San, wish you a speedy grant!!

cheers

---------------------

175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO : 05-Mar-2012, PCC: Not yet , Medicals: Not Yet, Grant : After that


----------



## clerk85

Congrats hongkiat


----------



## vickey1

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Jivesha /All,
> 
> Just now spoke to DIAC, She checked the status my application & informed that CO is already allocated to my application last week & i need to allow him/her to varify my documents for couple of weeks .
> 
> hoping for best
> 
> bit :confused2::confused2: as well
> 
> Regards
> San


This is a good news. Now your wait for grant is started and I am sure that in few days you will get your visa.

Keep us posted about your process.

All the very best.


----------



## Jivesha

stormgal said:


> wow, I read on another forum that yesterday, a developer programmer who applied for the 175 on September 28th  got a case officer. So they're almost done with Septembers???


That's amazing. If that's the speed then Clerk85 can expect an allocation shortly.


----------



## Jivesha

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Jivesha /All,
> 
> Just now spoke to DIAC, She checked the status my application & informed that CO is already allocated to my application last week & i need to allow him/her to varify my documents for couple of weeks .
> 
> hoping for best
> 
> bit :confused2::confused2: as well
> 
> Regards
> San


That its really awesome, San. We are too happy. Wishing you a smooth and speedy grant. Good luck.


----------



## Z Khan

sanands2007 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Any more June applicants without CO ? please confirm
> 
> Regards
> San




Yups I haven't been contacted by CO however as per telephonic conversation with the DIAC helpline officer I have already been assigned a CO........


----------



## vickey1

Z Khan said:


> Yups I haven't been contacted by CO however as per telephonic conversation with the DIAC helpline officer I have already been assigned a CO........


Congratulations for the CO Assignment.

Can you please share your time line?


----------



## forlorn79

stormgal said:


> wow, I read on another forum that yesterday, a developer programmer who applied for the 175 on September 28th  got a case officer. So they're almost done with Septembers???



wow. after seeing September my mind quickly say September, October and then November when I applied for my 175.

Really, really hoping a CO comes along well before July 1st rolls around:fear:


----------



## rachel1977

urgent help -----> elodged: 2011/6/29, I've got CO from Team6 Lisa today. she requested me to provide ACS result before lodged date. the story is, when I wanna apply 175 online in May, I found that my positive ACS-Software and Applications Programmers nec is not in the SOL. I immidiately apply for reviewing to Developer programmer which I got the result in 7/14. but, I need to apply 175 before July to get enough points, that's why I submitted the 175 before ACS result. any advices for this case?


----------



## forlorn79

hongkiat said:


> All, submitted my pcc yesterday, through email aand today my application approved!
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ACS - may 2011 / SOFTWARE ENGINER
> Diac - e-visa 5th June 2011
> Co assigned 16feb I think
> Medical mar 3
> Pcc sent mar 15
> PR granted mar16.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone....


nice to see someone from Malaysia granted a 175. Gives me much hope.

If you dont mind answering how long did it took for you to get the PCC from the day you applied for it?


----------



## sanands2007

rachel1977 said:


> urgent help -----> elodged: 2011/6/29, I've got CO from Team6 Lisa today. she requested me to provide ACS result before lodged date. the story is, when I wanna apply 175 online in May, I found that my positive ACS-Software and Applications Programmers nec is not in the SOL. I immidiately apply for reviewing to Developer programmer which I got the result in 7/14. but, I need to apply 175 before July to get enough points, that's why I submitted the 175 before ACS result. any advices for this case?


Hello Rachel , 

As per 175 rules application must be lodged after skill assessment but in your case as you have applied before you cannot provide the proof , as ACS assessment letter has a date , I would suggest you explain the CO as you have done here , hope she would get convinced with the same . All the best , keep us updated on ur progress . 

Regards 
San


----------



## Z Khan

vickey1 said:


> Congratulations for the CO Assignment.
> 
> Can you please share your time line?



Can u share how to make the timeline ....... as it seems that everybody is having timelines as there signatures......


----------



## mehran2010

Z Khan said:


> Can u share how to make the timeline ....... as it seems that everybody is having timelines as there signatures......


Hello Khan,

On top of this page, under Quick links, select "Edit Signature". There you go!! 

Mehran


----------



## virtual_bajwa

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Jivesha /All,
> 
> Just now spoke to DIAC, She checked the status my application & informed that CO is already allocated to my application last week & i need to allow him/her to varify my documents for couple of weeks .
> 
> hoping for best
> 
> bit :confused2::confused2: as well
> 
> Regards
> San


.;

This is an awesome news. I was waiting for the news from your side only. So I am sure that the people who are left in June 2011, they must have got the case officer.So please keep an eye on Monday's update.


----------



## itskamran

hongkiat said:


> All, submitted my pcc yesterday, through email aand today my application approved!
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ACS - may 2011 / SOFTWARE ENGINER
> Diac - e-visa 5th June 2011
> Co assigned 16feb I think
> Medical mar 3
> Pcc sent mar 15
> PR granted mar16.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone....


Congratulations


----------



## Z Khan

mehran2010 said:


> Hello Khan,
> 
> On top of this page, under Quick links, select "Edit Signature". There you go!!
> 
> Mehran



Thanks Bro but I am receiving the following error 

YOU DO NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO ACCESS THIS PAGE


----------



## mehran2010

Z Khan said:


> Thanks Bro but I am receiving the following error
> 
> YOU DO NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO ACCESS THIS PAGE


Maybe it is because you are still an "Expat Newbie" due to your limited number of posts. Anyway, moderators would be better able to assist in this case.


----------



## Z Khan

mehran2010 said:


> Maybe it is because you are still an "Expat Newbie" due to your limited number of posts. Anyway, moderators would be better able to assist in this case.


However just for info below mentioned is my time line till now........

Assessment Authority: EA Application: 175 SOL (Online) || Lodgement Date: 7th June 2011 || CO: Haven't been contacted but as per DIAC CO already allocated || External Checks Since: Not sure about || Medicals: Not Yet || PCC: Not Yet


----------



## clerk85

Z Khan said:


> Thanks Bro but I am receiving the following error
> 
> YOU DO NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO ACCESS THIS PAGE


May be at-least 10 posts require. Meanwhile, you can share here.


----------



## itskamran

First of all congratulation for all who got COs and grants

Everybody know that when CO allocation to June applicant would be completed, then this process will boost automatically coz from July 2011 rules changed and 65 point were difficult to active as compare to 120.

My question is that would this better speed (due to less applicant) effect those people whom "Security Checks" are going on, especially Pakistani applicants.

All members valuable comments are welcomed.


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> My question is that would this better speed (due to less applicant) effect those people whom "Security Checks" are going on, especially Pakistani applicants.


No idea Kamran, but deep inside my heart I hope so, both for Pakistani and Iranian applicants!


----------



## itskamran

mehran2010 said:


> No idea Kamran, but deep inside my heart I hope so, both for Pakistani and Iranian applicants!


Mehran one thing i would say that beside the happiness of Grants to other applicants, i believe that Pakistani and Iranians are treated very badly. 

Unjustified delays for us as compare to others


----------



## itskamran

mehran2010 said:


> No idea Kamran, but deep inside my heart I hope so, both for Pakistani and Iranian applicants!


Mehran one thing i would say that beside the happiness of Grants to other applicants, i believe that Pakistani and Iranians are treated very badly. 

Unjustified delays for us as compare to others


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> Mehran one thing i would say that beside the happiness of Grants to other applicants, i believe that Pakistani and Iranians are treated very badly.
> 
> Unjustified delays for us as compare to others



Well frustration is the natural phenomenon in this regard but the fact is that it will neither be going to help you nor gonna force them to speed up the process. However it can just make u frustrated ...... 
Its their country and Its their call so be calm ........


----------



## hahamed

*Assessment date*



rachel1977 said:


> urgent help -----> elodged: 2011/6/29, I've got CO from Team6 Lisa today. she requested me to provide ACS result before lodged date. the story is, when I wanna apply 175 online in May, I found that my positive ACS-Software and Applications Programmers nec is not in the SOL. I immidiately apply for reviewing to Developer programmer which I got the result in 7/14. but, I need to apply 175 before July to get enough points, that's why I submitted the 175 before ACS result. any advices for this case?



Sorry to hear this - but i read somewhere Assessment date must be on or before Lodgement date. See reference link Page 8

Good luck

*
Nominated occupation*When you apply, you must nominate a skilled occupation which fits your skills and
qualifications. Your nominated occupation must be on the Skilled Occupation Lists
(SOL). More details about the SOL are available from the department’s website
Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)
Note: If your nominated occupation is not on the SOL you cannot apply.


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> Well frustration is the natural phenomenon in this regard but the fact is that it will neither be going to help you nor gonna force them to speed up the process. However it can just make u frustrated ......
> Its their country and Its their call so be calm ........


I do agree, but our reaction is natural.... and protest is our right and we have no platform other than forums


----------



## mehran2010

itskamran said:


> Mehran one thing i would say that beside the happiness of Grants to other applicants, i believe that Pakistani and Iranians are treated very badly.


So true!! :clock:


----------



## obelixous

I just got an update from my agent regarding qualification assessment by Vetassess. It seems ACS has changed their confirmation sheet. When I got my ACS Assessment done only the skills were assessed. There is no mention of the qualification assessment in the ACS Assessment.

Nowadays, ACS Assessment also contains an assessment regarding the qualification. ACS has added a few lines which suggest that the person's degree / qualification is equivalent to an Aus Degree qualification. 

If your ACS Assessment does not include this, DIAC is likely to ask you to get your qualification assessed from Vetassess. Charges for this are $350 for a post graduate qualification assessment, and $250 for others.


----------



## hongkiat

forlorn79 said:


> nice to see someone from Malaysia granted a 175. Gives me much hope.
> 
> If you dont mind answering how long did it took for you to get the PCC from the day you applied for it?


Hi,

Submitted my pcc on 16th Feb. Got it approved on 13th mar.collected on 14th mar and submit the scanned copy on the same day.


----------



## hongkiat

danielteh said:


> Good luck hongkiat.....
> By the way, do u know if we need to set appointment for visa label in passport at embassy and the charges/fees for it?


I am not too sure bout that. According to my friend, I will receive another email regarding the visa label stamping in embassy. Will check with them on the ppricing.


----------



## obelixous

Congrats Hogkiat! All the best for the move.


----------



## hongkiat

han solo said:


> @ hongkiat, wow! congrats & good luck to ur job search. :clap2:


Thanks Han.

And thanks again to all for the well wishes. Going to seek.com.au to update my profile...


----------



## vickey1

Another 14th July Applicant has got the CO. Good to hear this movement of July.


----------



## itskamran

vickey1 said:


> Another 14th July Applicant has got the CO. Good to hear this movement of July.


Next update would be 23 June, i guess


----------



## vickey1

itskamran said:


> Next update would be 23 June, i guess


As far as I know all the June Applicants got CO Assigned. So we can also expect the next date as 30-Jun-2011.

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> As far as I know all the June Applicants got CO Assigned. So we can also expect the next date as 30-Jun-2011.
> 
> Let's see how it goes.


Good to hear that 14th July applicant has a CO. 
Yes, even I feel that all June applicants have a CO now. At least, that's what our spreadsheet says.


----------



## mehran2010

My expectation for the new allocation update is end of June. Let's wait and see!


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> Good to hear that 14th July applicant has a CO.
> Yes, even I feel that all June applicants have a CO now. At least, that's what our spreadsheet says.


I just read in the other forum that even a 20th July applicant has got the CO. DIAC has picked up its speed.

I hope our day is not so far.

Common DIAC, there is still a long way to go


----------



## sba30

Hi. Dear all.. do we have a forum for those who have recently migrated to AU? re: about job hunting, etc. Thanks much.


----------



## JBY

This is awesome, We will see this coming Monday official result, i'm guessing somewhere in the June 20's , just because everyone in June here got CO doesn't mean everyone in the world is processed but its a good indication. 

But again lovin the news :clap2: especially the speed july is being processed, our predictions seem to be spot on so far. Hope DIAC keeps up the pace.


----------



## Maz25

sba30 said:


> Hi. Dear all.. do we have a forum for those who have recently migrated to AU? re: about job hunting, etc. Thanks much.


Hi there

The forum is for all your migration issues relating to your move to Australia. Yes, a lot of the threads are regarding visa issues but there are loads of previous threads where people have posted their experience about the move, job related queries, etc.

If you have a specific query, then please do a search of some of the older threads and if you cannot find the answer to your query, then start a new thread and post your query and I'm sure that someone with advice/ similar experience will only be too happy to guide you.


----------



## chimmy

hi all,
Im a silent follower to this forum,got a CO today.June 28,2011 applicant.tnx!


----------



## aimz

hongkiat said:


> All, submitted my pcc yesterday, through email aand today my application approved!
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ACS - may 2011 / SOFTWARE ENGINER
> Diac - e-visa 5th June 2011
> Co assigned 16feb I think
> Medical mar 3
> Pcc sent mar 15
> PR granted mar16.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone....


congrats!!!


----------



## clerk85

chimmy said:


> hi all,
> Im a silent follower to this forum,got a CO today.June 28,2011 applicant.tnx!


Congrats. Wish you a good luck.


----------



## JBY

chimmy said:


> hi all,
> Im a silent follower to this forum,got a CO today.June 28,2011 applicant.tnx!


awesome, congrats! keep em comin'


----------



## Pradiprn

*Dubai PCC*

My wife applied for the Dubai PCC at the Dubai Police Headquarters and received a certificate. However my agent says that the Dubai PCC is issued by the UAE ministry of Interior. 
Does anyone have experience of getting Dubai PCC and which one would be the right one?
My wife holds a valid residency permit currently


----------



## Maz25

Pradiprn said:


> My wife applied for the Dubai PCC at the Dubai Police Headquarters and received a certificate. However my agent says that the Dubai PCC is issued by the UAE ministry of Interior.
> Does anyone have experience of getting Dubai PCC and which one would be the right one?
> My wife holds a valid residency permit currently


Yes, it is issued by the Ministry of Interior but the application is made at the police station, so your wife has done the right thing.

You should also remind the agent that the Police Departments falls under the Ministry of Interior!


----------



## Pradiprn

Maz25 said:


> Yes, it is issued by the Ministry of Interior but the application is made at the police station, so your wife has done the right thing.
> 
> You should also remind the agent that the Police Departments falls under the Ministry of Interior!


Thanks Maz

The certificate that she has received is on Dubai Police Letterhead signed off by the Director of Criminal Investigations. ..there is no mention of Ministry of Interior anywhere.


----------



## Maz25

Pradiprn said:


> Thanks Maz
> 
> The certificate that she has received is on Dubai Police Letterhead signed off by the Director of Criminal Investigations. ..there is no mention of Ministry of Interior anywhere.


I got mine in Abu Dhabi and it had the Ministry of Interior Logo at the top but the stamp of Abu Dhabi Police at the bottom. I'm not sure whether the Dubai and Abu Dhabi PCC would be different - they shouldn't be though I would not be the least bit surprised if they were.


----------



## Pradiprn

Maz25 said:


> I got mine in Abu Dhabi and it had the Ministry of Interior Logo at the top but the stamp of Abu Dhabi Police at the bottom. I'm not sure whether the Dubai and Abu Dhabi PCC would be different - they shouldn't be though I would not be the least bit surprised if they were.


I guess we will have to submit and see how it is received...the letterhead says Government of Dubai Dubai Police General HQ and General Department of Criminal Investigations...

I guess each emirate has its own certificate and probably Abu Dhabi has Ministry of Interior on it given it is the capital of the country et al...all conjecture though...


----------



## Maz25

Pradiprn said:


> I guess we will have to submit and see how it is received...the letterhead says Government of Dubai Dubai Police General HQ and General Department of Criminal Investigations...
> 
> I guess each emirate has its own certificate and probably Abu Dhabi has Ministry of Interior on it given it is the capital of the country et al...all conjecture though...


On the basis that you got the PCC from the police, I am sure that it is acceptable and there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## krishz

stormgal said:


> No, I think krishz is okay - that's what I was telling him. As long as he doesn't get that email or the letter from High Commission he has nothing to worry about.


Hi Stromgal,

Approximately when an individual may get the letter or mail from high commision...


----------



## stormgal

krishz said:


> Hi Stromgal,
> 
> Approximately when an individual may get the letter or mail from high commision...


I really don't know. But first, I'm hoping you don't get it. I dont' like to read of such things. 

From what I have researched, it happens after employment verification. Either a telephone call or a visit by someone employed by DIAC from the local embassy. They do this if they see or hear anything about you that's negative or raises red flags. 

Something else that I have noticed is that many people employed in the accounting field get some type of verification. A lady from the US who works in accounting was verified and then asked to take two courses before she received a positive skills assessment from the assessing body itself! She had to reapply for the visa 2 years later after she completed the courses even though she had the full degree already. 

I also hear, but don't quote me - that if you're in accounting and you get your skills verified, that the DIAC tends to prefer one of the skills body over the other. (There are two agencies where you can get your skills assessed and apparently one is more reputable than the other) but I'm not sure which receives the preferable treatment (hence less verification from the DIAC, etc). Seems like Australia has a very high standard when it comes to accounting and financing. You will read about a lot of accountants from the UK also getting those verification calls. I guess Australia was safe during the GFC and they just probably want to keep it that way.


----------



## nookie

Hi All,

Today I think I got a CO, I am not sure, but someone from Team 6 contacted me "Request Documents or Info" and he sent a bunch of documents for relationship proof and tax return to prove employment.
I am not in my home country currently and I don't even know how to get the tax proof, he has given 28 days for response, and I will not even start gathering the documents before I get back to Egypt (in 20 days).
1- Is the above a reasonable justification to ask for a very big extension of the 28 days period to be 48 days (28+20)?
I applied on the 28th of June 2011


----------



## itskamran

nookie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I think I got a CO, I am not sure, but someone from Team 6 contacted me "Request Documents or Info" and he sent a bunch of documents for relationship proof and tax return to prove employment.
> I am not in my home country currently and I don't even know how to get the tax proof, he has given 28 days for response, and I will not even start gathering the documents before I get back to Egypt (in 20 days).
> 1- Is the above a reasonable justification to ask for a very big extension of the 28 days period to be 48 days (28+20)?
> I applied on the 28th of June 2011


First of all congratulations for getting a CO,
According to my experience DIAC is very kind and cooperative and i am sure when you would tell your CO about your issue he/she will definitely give you a reasonable time....

Best of luck


----------



## naoto

stormgal said:


> I really don't know. But first, I'm hoping you don't get it. I dont' like to read of such things.
> 
> From what I have researched, it happens after employment verification. Either a telephone call or a visit by someone employed by DIAC from the local embassy. They do this if they see or hear anything about you that's negative or raises red flags.
> 
> Something else that I have noticed is that many people employed in the accounting field get some type of verification. A lady from the US who works in accounting was verified and then asked to take two courses before she received a positive skills assessment from the assessing body itself! She had to reapply for the visa 2 years later after she completed the courses even though she had the full degree already.
> 
> I also hear, but don't quote me - that if you're in accounting and you get your skills verified, that the DIAC tends to prefer one of the skills body over the other. (There are two agencies where you can get your skills assessed and apparently one is more reputable than the other) but I'm not sure which receives the preferable treatment (hence less verification from the DIAC, etc). Seems like Australia has a very high standard when it comes to accounting and financing. You will read about a lot of accountants from the UK also getting those verification calls. I guess Australia was safe during the GFC and they just probably want to keep it that way.


Wow you are a fountain of knowledge! And you are correct. Australia prides itself on its accounting practices. It also believes these strict regulations are what stood between Australia and GFC and resulted in extremely solid financial system. Unlike many other bodies Australian professional accounting bodies heavily rely on ethics, integrity, regulation and backbone of financial system. The logic is “As long as the skeleton of the system is solid and reinforced, the system will withstand any shocks it receives”. Which proved to be correct thinking. While banks went bankrupt all over the world, not even the smallest banks in Australia were in trouble.

There are *three *accounting bodies, CPAA, ICAA and IPA. The first two are highly regarded in both market and government, as they are quite hard to get into. You need to complete 2 years of study on top of your degree and be mentored by a professional for 3 years before you become a member. IPA on other hand is a more “technical” intuition, like association of Accounting Technicians in the UK (note not professionals like CPAA and ICAA). 

If you are coming from the US there are two things to consider. US degrees are not enough as they are not considered on par with Australian. However membership in the US CPA organisation is usually sufficient as both organisations (CPAA and USCPA) are more or less the same, with difference in regulatory (CPAA is stronger) and taxation (USCPA is topping this one) fields only. The three bodies to perform verification checks often, main reason is they whole income and membership structure is built on reputation, the trio needs to perform at least basic checks to ensure they admit certain level candidates to retain their reputation.


----------



## naoto

nookie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I think I got a CO, I am not sure, but someone from Team 6 contacted me "Request Documents or Info" and he sent a bunch of documents for relationship proof and tax return to prove employment.
> I am not in my home country currently and I don't even know how to get the tax proof, he has given 28 days for response, and I will not even start gathering the documents before I get back to Egypt (in 20 days).
> 1- Is the above a reasonable justification to ask for a very big extension of the 28 days period to be 48 days (28+20)?
> I applied on the 28th of June 2011


DIAC is quite understanding and helpful, if you explain yourself and outline what is the situation:

- Contact them as soon as possible.
- Indicate why you can not do it in 28 days (for example overseas). Send proof (example entry stamp to another country. Ticket scan. Hotel booking etc.
- Indicate when you will be able to send the documents they requested.
- Indicate what documents you will send (Tax return, Payslips, + + + + )

Usually if DIAC sees you are keen on doing as much as possible as fast as possible they will be very helpful and understanding.


----------



## nookie

naoto said:


> DIAC is quite understanding and helpful, if you explain yourself and outline what is the situation:
> 
> - Contact them as soon as possible.
> - Indicate why you can not do it in 28 days (for example overseas). Send proof (example entry stamp to another country. Ticket scan. Hotel booking etc.
> - Indicate when you will be able to send the documents they requested.
> - Indicate what documents you will send (Tax return, Payslips, + + + + )
> 
> Usually if DIAC sees you are keen on doing as much as possible as fast as possible they will be very helpful and understanding.


1st of all many thanks to you and to itskamran.
So can I just send them an email explaining myself and attach the stamp on passport+ticket+hotel in the email? (Of course to the email the CO said he'll be receiving the communication on) Or should I upload that in the documents list on the immi website?


----------



## shanders

I am a 22 june applicant and I got a case officer assigned on the 23 of january.I have front loaded all the documents except for my India PCC. Though I applied for India PCC as well in the india high commission in australia, they were still processing it when the case officer got assigned.

Right immediately after CO getting assigned she asked for my India PCC and gave me 28 days.

I asked her permission for some more days as I have to withdraw my pcc application as I have to visit india for a month.

She gave me time till first week of april.

I went to the high commission again after returning from India and applied for the PCC.

Its been 15 days now from the date of my second application.

Its still in process.

Looks like they are processing it very very carefully 

Can't wait for the PCC process to get over and I get my grant in hand


----------



## suresh.narasimha

shanders said:


> I am a 22 june applicant and I got a case officer assigned on the 23 of january.I have front loaded all the documents except for my India PCC. Though I applied for India PCC as well in the india high commission in australia, they were still processing it when the case officer got assigned.
> 
> Right immediately after CO getting assigned she asked for my India PCC and gave me 28 days.
> 
> I asked her permission for some more days as I have to withdraw my pcc application as I have to visit india for a month.
> 
> She gave me time till first week of april.
> 
> I went to the high commission again after returning from India and applied for the PCC.
> 
> Its been 15 days now from the date of my second application.
> 
> Its still in process.
> 
> Looks like they are processing it very very carefully
> 
> Can't wait for the PCC process to get over and I get my grant in hand


Hi Shanders

It's unusual that they take long time. It's actually 2-3 days at max. I got it in 2 days. My wife applied on 14-Mar-2012, it's ready to collect today at Sydney office.

Did you check your status online ? https://www.visaservices.firm.in/New-PassporttrackingAustralia/Track_PassportEntry.aspx

If that doesn't help you, call them.

Good luck !!

Cheers

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO : 05-Mar-2012, PCC: Not yet , Medicals: Not Yet, Grant : After that


----------



## shanders

suresh.narasimha said:


> Hi Shanders
> 
> It's unusual that they take long time. It's actually 2-3 days at max. I got it in 2 days. My wife applied on 14-Mar-2012, it's ready to collect today at Sydney office.
> 
> Did you check your status online ? https://www.visaservices.firm.in/New-PassporttrackingAustralia/Track_PassportEntry.aspx
> 
> If that doesn't help you, call them.
> 
> Good luck !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO : 05-Mar-2012, PCC: Not yet , Medicals: Not Yet, Grant : After that


Hi Suresh...i keep checking the status twice a day. based on a number of rules, its decided whether your application should be referred to india or not. It all depends on how got your passport initially. Lucky people who got clear police report will get it in 1 to 3 days.

Earlier when i was on 457 and I applied for pcc in india, it took me another police verification and one month to get it

I hope i get it before april....


----------



## jumpjump

chimmy said:


> hi all,
> Im a silent follower to this forum,got a CO today.June 28,2011 applicant.tnx!


Won't be long till you get your grant now, all the best!


----------



## sanands2007

*Info needed*

Hi All, 

I need an info regarding indian PCC, 

i reside in melb from past 4 years , currently came for a month vacation , I applied my application on 30th June , still no CO has contacted me , except that when i called DIAC yesterday they informed me that i have a CO already last week & i need to wait for him/her to contact me , 

i have front loaded all the docs , i need to travel back on 1st April , now my indian pcc would expire on 12th april , My wife is now 4 mon pregrant , hence thought would leave her here till i get my grant , i need to apply for Indian PCC for her here , 

how much time it would take for indian PCC & also please suggest if i can speed up my case in any way ( i sent PLE twice but they informed that i need to wait for my CO  ) 

Regards
San


----------



## jumpjump

nookie said:


> 1st of all many thanks to you and to itskamran.
> So can I just send them an email explaining myself and attach the stamp on passport+ticket+hotel in the email? (Of course to the email the CO said he'll be receiving the communication on) Or should I upload that in the documents list on the immi website?


Yeap you can send them an email stating all the above. After 1-2 days, I'd suggest you give them a *call* to check that they've received and would acknowledge and allow for that extension. Would give you some peace of mind. Personally I find DIAC quite accommodating as well, they do consider individual circumstances.


----------



## suresh.narasimha

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an info regarding indian PCC,
> 
> i reside in melb from past 4 years , currently came for a month vacation , I applied my application on 30th June , still no CO has contacted me , except that when i called DIAC yesterday they informed me that i have a CO already last week & i need to wait for him/her to contact me ,
> 
> i have front loaded all the docs , i need to travel back on 1st April , now my indian pcc would expire on 12th april , My wife is now 4 mon pregrant , hence thought would leave her here till i get my grant , i need to apply for Indian PCC for her here ,
> 
> how much time it would take for indian PCC & also please suggest if i can speed up my case in any way ( i sent PLE twice but they informed that i need to wait for my CO  )
> 
> Regards
> San


San, Indian PCC would hardly take 3 days when you apply from Australia.

Cheers
---------------------------------------------------------
175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO : 05-Mar-2012, PCC: Not yet , Medicals: Not Yet, Grant : After that


----------



## sanands2007

suresh.narasimha said:


> San, Indian PCC would hardly take 3 days when you apply from Australia.
> 
> Cheers
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO : 05-Mar-2012, PCC: Not yet , Medicals: Not Yet, Grant : After that


Hi Suresh, 

yeah true, wanted to know how much time it takes in india .

Regards
San


----------



## vickey1

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> yeah true, wanted to know how much time it takes in india .
> 
> Regards
> San


As far as I know, but dont quote me, in India, you should apply online for the PCC. When you apply online they will give you a slot. For example if you have applied for PCC online on 16-Mar-2012 , they might allocate you a slot on 20-Mar-2012 or so. When your slot comes you will get the PCC on the same day.

I got this information from one of my friends who applied for PCC in India. As I said dont quote me on this information. You too verify and confirm it.


----------



## sanands2007

vickey1 said:


> As far as I know, but dont quote me, in India, you should apply online for the PCC. When you apply online they will give you a slot. For example if you have applied for PCC online on 16-Mar-2012 , they might allocate you a slot on 20-Mar-2012 or so. When your slot comes you will get the PCC on the same day.
> 
> I got this information from one of my friends who applied for PCC in India. As I said dont quote me on this information. You too verify and confirm it.


Thanks Vickey/Suresh, 

i would try .

Regards
San


----------



## imrancrest

Allocation date : 20th June by DIAC . BUMMER .

Anyways I dont rely on this as I see some of July applicants got CO .


----------



## sanands2007

imrancrest said:


> Allocation date : 20th June by DIAC . BUMMER .
> 
> Anyways I dont rely on this as I see some of July applicants got CO .


how come update is done on friday  

usually it would take place monday .

Regards
San


----------



## vickey1

Allocation Date, 20-Jun-2011 is a bit disappointing although few of the Jun-11 applicants are assigned COs.

If the official allocation date enters Jul-11 then we can see Sep-11 applicants also getting CO.

DIAC has to increase its speed. Common DIAC still there is a long way to go.


----------



## sb27

Hi All,

When the visa is granted, can the secondary applicant go first ? In my case I'm the primary applicant and my husband is secondary. I would like him to go first as it would be easier than me going there first.
I read somewhere in other forums that they mention it in your grant. Is it true?


----------



## clerk85

imrancrest said:


> Allocation date : 20th June by DIAC . BUMMER .


I'm speechless! 

I believe, only a couple of june left and to avoid emails and phone calls DIAC sets 20 june. Hopefully, we will continue to see july, august allocation from next week.


----------



## Jivesha

sb27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When the visa is granted, can the secondary applicant go first ? In my case I'm the primary applicant and my husband is secondary. I would like him to go first as it would be easier than me going there first.
> I read somewhere in other forums that they mention it in your grant. Is it true?


No, the secondary applicant cannot validate the visa first. The primary applicant has to validate first. 
So, you'll have to travel together and validate your visas.


----------



## JBY

Well June 20 was kind of what we expected here, one more cycle we should be done with june "officially" next update most likely June 28 - 30. 

However next 2 weeks i'm sure we'll see applicants all the way into August get COs as DIAC clears up June, which is why its important for people here to update their allocations so we can know DIAC's progress 

NExt official update March 30


----------



## Guest

You do not have to travel together or the main applicant first unless it is specified as a condition of your visa. In the same way people get conditions they can not marry before entry or a no further stay condition when applying for tourist visas.

Your grant letter will specify conditions so will the label in your passport if you get it put in.


----------



## krishz

stormgal said:


> I really don't know. But first, I'm hoping you don't get it. I dont' like to read of such things.
> 
> From what I have researched, it happens after employment verification. Either a telephone call or a visit by someone employed by DIAC from the local embassy. They do this if they see or hear anything about you that's negative or raises red flags.
> 
> Something else that I have noticed is that many people employed in the accounting field get some type of verification. A lady from the US who works in accounting was verified and then asked to take two courses before she received a positive skills assessment from the assessing body itself! She had to reapply for the visa 2 years later after she completed the courses even though she had the full degree already.
> 
> I also hear, but don't quote me - that if you're in accounting and you get your skills verified, that the DIAC tends to prefer one of the skills body over the other. (There are two agencies where you can get your skills assessed and apparently one is more reputable than the other) but I'm not sure which receives the preferable treatment (hence less verification from the DIAC, etc). Seems like Australia has a very high standard when it comes to accounting and financing. You will read about a lot of accountants from the UK also getting those verification calls. I guess Australia was safe during the GFC and they just probably want to keep it that way.


Hi 
When I come to know about the personal verification done in my office immediately contacted an agent to know more about it....he told it's usual and few of his clients also been verified the same week and they too received the calls from AHC itseems and some got the grant toooo......so


----------



## hahamed

*Good news*



krishz said:


> Hi
> When I come to know about the personal verification done in my office immediately contacted an agent to know more about it....he told it's usual and few of his clients also been verified the same week and they too received the calls from AHC itseems and some got the grant toooo......so



Dont forget to keep us posted - if Grant arrives, hope soon


----------



## clerk85

A progressive week after december'11 although this week had four working days only. 21 pages in this 4 days can easily reflects the scenario but DIAC updates only up to 20th June is little bit disappointing at the end.


----------



## vickey1

clerk85 said:


> A progressive week after december'11 although this week had four working days only. 21 pages in this 4 days can easily reflects the scenario but DIAC updates only up to 20th June is little bit disappointing at the end.


Yes you are right. 20th june is disappointing.


----------



## itskamran

I think next update would complete June applicants


----------



## cutenice62

AOA Seniors Please help me.

I applied in *Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)* on 15 March 2012. When should i need to submitt this form

* In order for the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre to assess your application, you are required to provide additional information. Failure to provide this information will result in your application being refused.
Please click Form 1221 for a copy of form 1221.


Instructions

1. Download form 1221 by clicking the icon above.
2. Print form 1221.
3. Carefully read the information and comply with any instructions contained in the form.
4. Complete the form in English (where appropriate).
5. Forward the completed form and any requested documents to the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre within 28 days from the date you lodged your application.

fill it complete and send to Adelaide Skilled Processing Center with my supporting documents?
and by the way what is address of Adelaide Skilled Processing Center ?
Please help me, thanks


----------



## cutenice62

AOA Seniors Please help me.

I applied in *Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)* on 15 March 2012. When should i need to submitt this form

* In order for the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre to assess your application, you are required to provide additional information. Failure to provide this information will result in your application being refused.
Please click Form 1221 for a copy of form 1221.


Instructions

1. Download form 1221 by clicking the icon above.
2. Print form 1221.
3. Carefully read the information and comply with any instructions contained in the form.
4. Complete the form in English (where appropriate).
5. Forward the completed form and any requested documents to the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre within 28 days from the date you lodged your application.

fill it complete and send to Adelaide Skilled Processing Center with my supporting documents?
and by the way what is address of Adelaide Skilled Processing Center ?
Please help me, thanks


----------



## imrancrest

Guys , I need to do some minor correction in my application . I know that i need to provide form 1023 . 

But the question is , where should i submit this form? . Im sure that uploading it in my login might not work . 

Pls let me know where do i need to submit form 1023 .


FYI , I have not been allocated a CO .


----------



## hongkiat

imrancrest said:


> Guys , I need to do some minor correction in my application . I know that i need to provide form 1023 .
> 
> But the question is , where should i submit this form? . Im sure that uploading it in my login might not work .
> 
> Pls let me know where do i need to submit form 1023 .
> 
> FYI , I have not been allocated a CO .


You can raise PLE , select change in circumstances. Believe you will be contacted for next step.


----------



## aimz

HI all ! Im just wondering...

The only document requested in our checklist is the PCC, all documents are MET, agent uploaded it already March 15, but until now status of PCC is still requested. Together with the PCC agent uploaded Change in circumstance to notify DIAC for change of employer. We lodged Visa June 2011, husband had a new employer May 2, 2011. Does CO do external checks for change in employer circumstance? 

Thank you.


----------



## KL_User

cutenice62 said:


> AOA Seniors Please help me.
> 
> I applied in *Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)* on 15 March 2012. When should i need to submitt this form
> 
> * In order for the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre to assess your application, you are required to provide additional information. Failure to provide this information will result in your application being refused.
> Please click Form 1221 for a copy of form 1221.
> 
> 
> Instructions
> 
> 1. Download form 1221 by clicking the icon above.
> 2. Print form 1221.
> 3. Carefully read the information and comply with any instructions contained in the form.
> 4. Complete the form in English (where appropriate).
> 5. Forward the completed form and any requested documents to the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre within 28 days from the date you lodged your application.
> 
> fill it complete and send to Adelaide Skilled Processing Center with my supporting documents?
> and by the way what is address of Adelaide Skilled Processing Center ?
> Please help me, thanks


Form 1221 is required only upon CO allocation and if CO requests it and then the status changes to requested. Its still showing as required for my wife. Note however, that some people go ahead and load the document anyway !

Cheers !


----------



## Werns

*Form 80 and 1221*

Hi guys,

After applying for the 175 online last week I looked through the checklist that was generated and didn't see form 80 or 1221 on it.

However when DIAC sent the email to confirm that we had applied, form 80 and 1221 were listed as being required.

Now, is it required or not?

The email seems to be a very generic email, whereas the checklist seems more specific, so should I stick with the checklist?


----------



## stormgal

Werns said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After applying for the 175 online last week I looked through the checklist that was generated and didn't see form 80 or 1221 on it.
> 
> However when DIAC sent the email to confirm that we had applied, form 80 and 1221 were listed as being required.
> 
> Now, is it required or not?
> 
> The email seems to be a very generic email, whereas the checklist seems more specific, so should I stick with the checklist?



The same thing happened to me so I just sent them both in.


----------



## dreamaus

Werns said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After applying for the 175 online last week I looked through the checklist that was generated and didn't see form 80 or 1221 on it.
> 
> However when DIAC sent the email to confirm that we had applied, form 80 and 1221 were listed as being required.
> 
> Now, is it required or not?
> 
> The email seems to be a very generic email, whereas the checklist seems more specific, so should I stick with the checklist?


same for me, after applying 176 online both those forms aren't listed. Even a CO is allocated and when he requested for Meds from me (all others were Met) he didn't even mention about 80 or 1221. 

I am not sure do I need to ask him about that or just send Meds report and keep quiet :confused2:


----------



## rdatone

visa granted 16/03/2012 please update my time line


----------



## Tommie

Tommie said:


> G'day everybody,
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread ever since I've logde my 175 application on the 28the of June and I'm happy to report that I received my pre-grant letter today.
> 
> Well, when I say letter I mean an email without attachments saying:
> 
> _Dear Mr ....
> 
> This email refers to the application for a VE Subclass 175 Skilled (Migrant) Independent visa that was lodged with the department on 28 June 2011.
> 
> I am writing to advise that assessment of this application is nearing completion.
> 
> All visa applicants must be outside Australia at the same time, to enable a decision to grant visa(s) to occur.
> 
> You will need to submit a copy of your flight itinerary for visa processing to continue._
> 
> And that's it. So as you might imagine, I'm over the moon clap2::clap2 that I've got this mail but also confused as to further details like when I can make my last re-entry and how long do I have to leave OZ and that sort of stuff.
> 
> Should I have received a pdf which my case officer forgot to attach?
> 
> Profession: Mechanical Engineer
> Nationality: Dutch (low risk)
> Medicals:22/12/2011
> CO: 9/3/2012
> Pre-grant:13/3/2012


Hello guys,

Just a quick update that someone may find usefull. Asthat email I received was very vague, I send my case officer the following question. I added the reply as well:

1. Possible time restrictions on when I email my flight details: _I have provided you with 28 days but am happy to provide you with further time as it takes time to organise flights etc._
2. When I can re-enter the country at the latest? _Your visa grant letter will advise what date you must re-enter Australia but we do allow at least 3 months_
3. How many days I need to out of the country? _You can be out of the country as little as a day, just sufficient time for you to register as outside the country and enable us to grant your visa_
4. Do I need to specify which embassy I will be going to? _no, there is a link to the available embassies if you require it on the website_
5. What do I need to bring to the embassy? Your _passport and the visa grant letter I will email to you_

So no pre grant letter in PDF form. I'm not sure if this is a new policy but my plan is to fly out of the country to Vanuatu for 9 days (make it a bit of a holiday) and send my itenery through and wait what happens.


----------



## clerk85

rdatone said:


> visa granted 16/03/2012 please update my time line


Congrats!


----------



## Jivesha

rdatone said:


> visa granted 16/03/2012 please update my time line


Congrats rdatone. Good luck with your relocation.


----------



## mac6788

rdatone said:


> visa granted 16/03/2012 please update my time line


Congratsss rdatone..! Have a great future ahead..! :clap2:


----------



## mac6788

Can anyone guide me with UK PCC application from India. How to send the application to UK, is it through post or courier?? How much time does it take for the PCC to reach to you?


----------



## sanands2007

Hi All , 

Let's hope grants & CO flow this week . 

Regards 
San


----------



## clerk85

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Let's hope grants & CO flow this week .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hopefully, more than last week including yours


----------



## forlorn79

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Let's hope grants & CO flow this week .
> 
> Regards
> San


More julys and onwards applicants hopefully


----------



## forlorn79

just checked BEupdate. An August Applicant has the status changed to "Application being processed further" on Feb 21, 2012.

A July applicant has been contacted as well. That would be fantastic if the batch after June is a combo of July and August.


----------



## vickey1

forlorn79 said:


> just checked BEupdate. An August Applicant has the status changed to "Application being processed further" on Feb 21, 2012.
> 
> A July applicant has been contacted as well. That would be fantastic if the batch after June is a combo of July and August.


What is BEupdate? Can you please tell us.


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

It's a week now after tele verification still no changes in status....really worried...

God should help me to get my visa without any problem.........


----------



## vickey1

krishz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's a week now after tele verification still no changes in status....really worried...
> 
> God should help me to get my visa without any problem.........


Krishz,

Our prayers are with you. Dont worry! you will definetely get your visa in a very short time.


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> What is BEupdate? Can you please tell us.


It's a website.
beupdate.co.uk


----------



## krishz

vickey1 said:


> Krishz,
> 
> Our prayers are with you. Dont worry! you will definetely get your visa in a very short time.


Thanks Vickey....

Wish your words come true...

That day will be the best day in my life......


----------



## sanands2007

Hi all 

Any new grants r CO , please share 

Regards 
San


----------



## Jivesha

sanands2007 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any new grants r CO , please share
> 
> Regards
> San


Hmmm, looks like a dry day so far.


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> Hmmm, looks like a dry day so far.


Still we have 4 days left in this week


----------



## obelixous

The HR at my company just got a phone call from the Aus High Commission and a mail regarding job verification. My agent asked me to be prepared to receive a call too. 

Current status:
1. Vetassess qualification assessment application filed last weekend
2. Reply to CO regarding proof of employment will go out today
3. Verification call and email from Aus High Commission to HR. Email reply sent back by HR.

Now waiting for:
1. Vetassess assessment. Any idea on time frames for this???
2. Verification call to myself


----------



## vickey1

obelixous said:


> The HR at my company just got a phone call from the Aus High Commission and a mail regarding job verification. My agent asked me to be prepared to receive a call too.
> 
> Current status:
> 1. Vetassess qualification assessment application filed last weekend
> 2. Reply to CO regarding proof of employment will go out today
> 3. Verification call and email from Aus High Commission to HR. Email reply sent back by HR.
> 
> Now waiting for:
> 1. Vetassess assessment. Any idea on time frames for this???
> 2. Verification call to myself


Are you an accountant or an IT Professional? Can you please confirm.


----------



## Jivesha

In the other forum a 1st August applicant got a CO. Great news!


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> In the other forum a 1st August applicant got a CO. Great news!


Excellent News. Expecting more such news.


----------



## Maz25

mac6788 said:


> Can anyone guide me with UK PCC application from India. How to send the application to UK, is it through post or courier?? How much time does it take for the PCC to reach to you?


Have a look at the ACRO website. All the details you need to apply, including cost and timeframe is on the website: ACRO Police Check

When you get your certificate, do make sure that you double check all the information on it. They made a rather glaring mistake on mine and I had to wait a few more days to get a new PCC with my name spelt correctly.

Also, do note that whilst they provide a receipt, believe it not, the receipt arrives after the certificate does, so it's pretty much useless!


----------



## sanands2007

Jivesha said:


> In the other forum a 1st August applicant got a CO. Great news!


Great , but how come still few of June applicants have no news from CO" s but July n aug applicants being contacted , I have few more friends who applied on 29 n 30 still no CO


----------



## obelixous

vickey1 said:


> Are you an accountant or an IT Professional? Can you please confirm.


IT Professional


----------



## clerk85

sanands2007 said:


> Great , but how come still few of June applicants have no news from CO" s but July n aug applicants being contacted , I have few more friends who applied on 29 n 30 still no CO


As u might have already know that applications are batched and assigned to different teams. Suppose, team A,B,C got 100 applications respectively. Team A have 90% june applicants, Team B have 50% june applicants and Team C have 25% june applications. It's natural that Team A will stuck to june while Team C might jump to august at the same time. Moreover, every teams working speed and style is different.

As u already know that u have a CO and u have front loaded everything, just wait a bit more for a grant without CO contact


----------



## sanands2007

clerk85 said:


> As u might have already know that applications are batched and assigned to different teams. Suppose, team A,B,C got 100 applications respectively. Team A have 90% june applicants, Team B have 50% june applicants and Team C have 25% june applications. It's natural that Team A will stuck to june while Team C might jump to august at the same time. Moreover, every teams working speed and style is different.
> 
> As u already know that u have a CO and u have front loaded everything, just wait a bit more for a grant without CO contact


Thanks Clerk , I am holding my breath every day by day . 

Hope all goes well . 

Regards 
San


----------



## Riza2012

sanands2007 said:


> Great , but how come still few of June applicants have no news from CO" s but July n aug applicants being contacted , I have few more friends who applied on 29 n 30 still no CO


I am v sure By next Month APril 100% June will all have CO, except for v few who get unlucky.


----------



## clerk85

Riza2012 said:


> I am v sure By next Month APril 100% June will all have CO, except for v few who get unlucky.


I think, almost everyone of june having CO but some are yet not contacted by CO. may be COs are working on backend. Hofepully, DIAC next update will be 30th june to end this debate.


----------



## itskamran

clerk85 said:


> I think, almost everyone of june having CO but some are yet not contacted by CO. may be COs are working on backend. Hofepully, DIAC next update will be 30th june to end this debate.


I also think so


----------



## Jivesha

Lets look out for tuesday and wednesday. These two days seem to have comparatively more CO allocations.


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> I think, almost everyone of june having CO but some are yet not contacted by CO. may be COs are working on backend. Hofepully, DIAC next update will be 30th june to end this debate.


Yes, mostly they'll wind up with june in the next update.


----------



## clerk85

In beupdate.co.uk another member, Jas, got CO on 16th march. He/she applied on 1st sep'11. CO asked for additional documents. If it were ABPF, then I would not believe


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> In beupdate.co.uk another member, Jas, got CO on 16th march. He/she applied on 1st sep'11. CO asked for additional documents. If it were ABPF, then I would not believe


Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## nookie

*Many thanks!*



jumpjump said:


> Yeap you can send them an email stating all the above. After 1-2 days, I'd suggest you give them a *call* to check that they've received and would acknowledge and allow for that extension. Would give you some peace of mind. Personally I find DIAC quite accommodating as well, they do consider individual circumstances.


Many thanks jumpjump, quite comforting to know that if you really have a circumstances then DIAC will be understanding.

And I do have a lot of circumstances 
I do hope I can help someone back with the knowledge I acquired about this immigration process, since I applied by my own with no agent.


----------



## sanands2007

*Any Good News*

Hi Guys , 

Any good news 

nothing yet from my side .

Regards
San


----------



## vickey1

clerk85 said:


> In beupdate.co.uk another member, Jas, got CO on 16th march. He/she applied on 1st sep'11. CO asked for additional documents. If it were ABPF, then I would not believe


Great news. Good to know this. Hopefully by the end of April-2012 they will finish the processing till Aug-11.


----------



## Jivesha

In BEupdate, a 9th August applicant got a CO yesterday.


----------



## clerk85

In beupdate.co.uk another member, AJCJ, got CO on 19th march. He/she applied on 9th Aug'11. CO asked for PCC. 

Where are our forum members update who applied in july/august?


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> In beupdate.co.uk another member, AJCJ, got CO on 19th march. He/she applied on 9th Aug'11. CO asked for PCC.
> 
> Where are our forum members update who applied in july/august?


I was about to say that too.
Yo! July and August folks..where art thou?
We need to hear from you. Your time has come.


----------



## hahamed

*July-Aug*



Jivesha said:


> I was about to say that too.
> Yo! July and August folks..where art thou?
> We need to hear from you. Your time has come.



i think July onwards shift was towards Cat-3, so not many Cat-4 left.
this Batch seemed to have included some lucky Sep & most August guys.

Cheers !


----------



## heine77

Greetings all,

We applied on 15 July 2011 and no CO yet... Will keep you posted.

Heine


----------



## Jivesha

heine77 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> We applied on 15 July 2011 and no CO yet... Will keep you posted.
> 
> Heine


Hi Heine,
Glad to hear from you. 
Now we are all ears to hear some good news from you soon.
Good luck.


----------



## Jivesha

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Any good news
> 
> nothing yet from my side .
> 
> Regards
> San


Don't worry San. You'll get your grant soon.


----------



## Jivesha

heine77 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> We applied on 15 July 2011 and no CO yet... Will keep you posted.
> 
> Heine


It could be possible that a CO is allocated to you but you have not been contacted yet. What is the status of your docs? Required or Met? 
Does your status show ABPF?


----------



## heine77

My status is not ABPF. All docs still required. 

I in fact have our PCC's but the system does not allow me to upload them due to the fact that we have aparently uploaded the maximum allowed number of documents. Any suggestions?


----------



## hahamed

*60 max doc*



heine77 said:


> My status is not ABPF. All docs still required.
> 
> I in fact have our PCC's but the system does not allow me to upload them due to the fact that we have aparently uploaded the maximum allowed number of documents. Any suggestions?


u have reached 60 doc upload limit?


----------



## clerk85

heine77 said:


> My status is not ABPF. All docs still required.
> 
> I in fact have our PCC's but the system does not allow me to upload them due to the fact that we have aparently uploaded the maximum allowed number of documents. Any suggestions?


If you reach 60 limit then you will need to hear from CO. Then you will sent it to CO by email.


----------



## pgm

Hi All,

Is it mandatory for secondary applicant to update change in circumstance to DIAC?
In my case secondary applicant has changed the job.


----------



## heine77

I didn't think that it was quite 60 pages, but hey, 9 years worth of academic records and a whole wad of assessments etc. could do it! 

It could be that the CO's are scared of this thick file that is lurking in some dark DIAC corner!


----------



## clerk85

pgm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it mandatory for secondary applicant to update change in circumstance to DIAC?
> In my case secondary applicant has changed the job.


No, I think.


----------



## clerk85

heine77 said:


> I didn't think that it was quite 60 pages, but hey, 9 years worth of academic records and a whole wad of assessments etc. could do it!
> 
> It could be that the CO's are scared of this thick file that is lurking in some dark DIAC corner!


You could merge relevant pages to single pdf, for example, several pay slips of a particular employer into single pdf file.


----------



## forlorn79

pgm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it mandatory for secondary applicant to update change in circumstance to DIAC?
> In my case secondary applicant has changed the job.


I think they are only concern if there are changes to any of the information for the primary applicant


----------



## vickey1

pgm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it mandatory for secondary applicant to update change in circumstance to DIAC?
> In my case secondary applicant has changed the job.


In the below link there are details about the change of circumstances.

General Skilled Migration

The examples of change of circumstances include the below:-

1/ new job
2/ new passport
3/ new member of your family
4/ discovery of incorrect information in your application
5/ change of address or contact details.

But they didn't mention whether the above is applicable to primary or all the applicants.


----------



## pgm

Thanks to all for the quick reply.
This is the main confusion they have not mentioned whether it is for primary or for all


----------



## clerk85

pgm said:


> Thanks to all for the quick reply.
> This is the main confusion they have not mentioned whether it is for primary or for all


They will never go for job verification for secondary applicant unless point claimed for spouse work experience.


----------



## Jivesha

In the other forum, a 29th August applicant now has a CO. 
DIAC is moving fast.


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> In the other forum, a 29th August applicant now has a CO.
> DIAC is moving fast.


Yes, pretty fast indeed.


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> In the other forum, a 29th August applicant now has a CO.
> DIAC is moving fast.


wow


----------



## Riza2012

Jivesha said:


> In the other forum, a 29th August applicant now has a CO.
> DIAC is moving fast.


Jivesha, please provide proof and link to this "other" forum.


----------



## itskamran

Jivesha said:


> In the other forum, a 29th August applicant now has a CO.
> DIAC is moving fast.


Amazing!!!


----------



## Jivesha

Riza2012 said:


> Jivesha, please provide proof and link to this "other" forum.


It is pomsinoz.com
User NatsB is the person I was talking about.


----------



## JBY

As jivesha mentioned, 175visa August 29 applicant got CO + Immediate Grant (British Nationality) @ Pomz New Cat 4 July 1st 2011.....PART 3 - Page 78

This is v good news, as DIAC clears up more June Applicants we'll keep seeing CO's allocated all the way to November, and more DIAC teams will start to pick up post-June applicants. Keep up the good work DIAC :clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

JBY said:


> As jivesha mentioned, 175visa August 29 applicant got CO + Immediate Grant (British Nationality) @ Pomz New Cat 4 July 1st 2011.....PART 3 - Page 78
> 
> This is v good news, as DIAC clears up more June Applicants we'll keep seeing CO's allocated all the way to November, and more DIAC teams will start to pick up post-June applicants. Keep up the good work DIAC :clap2:


What puzzles me is why applicants are picked up in random. I believe someone asked the same question few days back.


----------



## vickey1

JBY said:


> As jivesha mentioned, 175visa August 29 applicant got CO + Immediate Grant (British Nationality) @ Pomz New Cat 4 July 1st 2011.....PART 3 - Page 78
> 
> This is v good news, as DIAC clears up more June Applicants we'll keep seeing CO's allocated all the way to November, and more DIAC teams will start to pick up post-June applicants. Keep up the good work DIAC :clap2:


In my opinion most of the July-11 applicants would have got CO but didnt receive any notification and status update. In the coming days we should hear lot of updates from Jul-11 applicants.

I Hope that all the Jul-11 applicants registered on this forum are active.


----------



## Jivesha

News: SHandGH, a 16th Sept applicant got allocated to a CO today. Awesome!!!
SHandGH has posted this in PIO site. Use the link given by JBY to view the post.


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> News: SHandGH, a 16th Sept applicant got allocated to a CO today. Awesome!


Ha ha ..... U r not too far!

A few unlucky june applicants may plan to shoot .......


----------



## JBY

Jivesha said:


> What puzzles me is why applicants are picked up in random. I believe someone asked the same question few days back.


I"m not sure either, its interesting how sometimes they jump dates, and then start allocating COs for the previous dates afterwards, but its possible its due to the way they split the dates between teams, so as the other teams finish up june in the next 2 weeks, we'll start seeing CO for all July - August applicants.


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> Ha ha ..... U r not too far!
> 
> A few unlucky june applicants may plan to shoot .......


You are much closer now...
By the way, who are the unlucky June folks without a CO? I doubt if there are any.


----------



## sb27

The allocation pattern is very random and unpredictable. I know of an applicant who applied on 5th May (or somehting like that) and was allocated a case officer on June 8th. But according to the allocation dates, they are still processing June applicants which essentially means officially they must have finished processing May applicants in Jan..


----------



## clerk85

sb27 said:


> The allocation pattern is very random and unpredictable. I know of an applicant who applied on 5th May (or somehting like that) and was allocated a case officer on June 8th. But according to the allocation dates, they are still processing June applicants which essentially means officially they must have finished processing May applicants in Jan..


Onshore or offshore applicant? Offshore applicants should had not been picked up so early, I mean applied on May'11 and CO on June'11


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> You are much closer now...
> By the way, who are the unlucky June folks without a CO? I doubt if there are any.


I think, no one is left.

I meant, still a few of them are yet to hear anything from CO such as Sanand2007, who came to know that he has CO only when he called to DIAC where as July, August and even september applicants are getting emails from CO!


----------



## vickey1

clerk85 said:


> I think, no one is left.
> 
> I meant, still a few of them are yet to hear anything from CO such as Sanand2007, who came to know that he has CO only when he called to DIAC where as July, August and even september applicants are getting emails from CO!


Perhaps Sanand2007 will get a direct grant.


----------



## clerk85

Another 1st july applicant from pomsinoz forum got CO contact today. Username: hoodwink


----------



## Riza2012

good so we can for sure officially say they started the July to September bracket. I Think by May they will start October - January bracket.


----------



## sb27

clerk85 said:


> Onshore or offshore applicant? Offshore applicants should had not been picked up so early, I mean applied on May'11 and CO on June'11


Offshore...


----------



## sb27

clerk85 said:


> Onshore or offshore applicant? Offshore applicants should had not been picked up so early, I mean applied on May'11 and CO on June'11



That person had posted here sometime back.. Page no 1254.. user name ramyasharma... I'm unable to post the direct link of the post here..


----------



## JPrakash

Everyone, I am a June 26 2011 applicant. I have not been allocated a CO yet. What number should I be calling to get info about the status? I tried the number +61 1300 364 613 but no one seems to pick the call. Any pointers?


----------



## Riza2012

JPrakash said:


> Everyone, I am a June 26 2011 applicant. I have not been allocated a CO yet. What number should I be calling to get info about the status? I tried the number +61 1300 364 613 but no one seems to pick the call. Any pointers?


They will not entertain you because "officially" diac has only reached till JUNE 20, so you cannot complain. plz chk this Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Try sending email instead, otherwise wait till March 30 when they update the official allocation dates, they still have not finished with June people.


----------



## clerk85

JPrakash said:


> Everyone, I am a June 26 2011 applicant. I have not been allocated a CO yet. What number should I be calling to get info about the status? I tried the number +61 1300 364 613 but no one seems to pick the call. Any pointers?


If you have front loaded everything then CO might be silent mode unless anything else require.

Meanwhile, you can raise PLE or keep calling at their office hour but you might not get your desired response since official CO allocation date is 20th June.

Sanand2007 has more recent experience of calling.


----------



## sanands2007

clerk85 said:


> If you have front loaded everything then CO might be silent mode unless anything else require.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can raise PLE or keep calling at their office hour but you might not get your desired response since official CO allocation date is 20th June.
> 
> Sanand2007 has more recent experience of calling.


True clerk / jprakash , 

You would get diff responses from diff operator, 1st time operator told he can't tell status on call, next time I called they took my TRN no n told u have CO last week u need to allow him / her to contact you . So try your luck , even I am waiting for CO to contact me , I have front loaded all docs . 

Let's hope for best , 

Regards 
San


----------



## stormgal

Well, I don't think that it's that DIAC is moving fast- they're probably moving at the same pace. I think it's just that not that many people applied post July 1 because of the new point system. But, I expect the bottleneck to pick up again post November 2011 applicants.


----------



## Jivesha

stormgal said:


> Well, I don't think that it's that DIAC is moving fast- they're probably moving at the same pace. I think it's just that not that many people applied post July 1 because of the new point system. But, I expect the bottleneck to pick up again post November 2011 applicants.


Do you mean there are many applications post November?


----------



## stormgal

Jivesha said:


> Do you mean there are many applications post November?



Yes, I think so, not that I'm sure. Because people today are trying to avoid Skills Select so there's going to be a bunch of applications, just like there was in June 2011. One can tell by just reading different forums.


----------



## Jivesha

stormgal said:


> Yes, I think so, not that I'm sure. Because people today are trying to avoid Skills Select so there's going to be a bunch of applications, just like there was in June 2011. One can tell by just reading different forums.


That gives me a lump in my throat...gulp!. I'm a Feb applicant.


----------



## stormgal

Jivesha said:


> That gives me a lump in my throat...gulp!. I'm a Feb applicant.


lolol - I think the Junes are always the worst. But I believe that with priority 4's they'll be done before the new system goes into effect. Can't say the same for priority 5's.


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> That gives me a lump in my throat...gulp!. I'm a Feb applicant.


personally, I don't think there are bulk number of application in any month after june'11.

Agents are now pushing their clients towards 176SS instead of 175. Moreover, 175 new point system is more rigid than before.


----------



## stormgal

Jivesha said:


> That gives me a lump in my throat...gulp!. I'm a Feb applicant.



You know what I'm thinking... that more than likely, user Keisha does have a CO. The CO probably didn't contact her because she has all her documents.


----------



## cic

just gone through the POSTS

really informative


----------



## Jivesha

cic said:


> just gone through the POSTS
> 
> really informative


Hello Cic,
Can you share your timeline here please?


----------



## ujwols

August 3rd applicant here.. No co yet..


----------



## clerk85

ujwols said:


> August 3rd applicant here.. No co yet..


Keep checking everyday and inform us immediately for any news 

Hopefully, you will get CO soon inshallah.


----------



## ujwols

clerk85 said:


> Keep checking everyday and inform us immediately for any news
> 
> Hopefully, you will get CO soon inshallah.


Thanks


----------



## JBY

ujwols said:


> August 3rd applicant here.. No co yet..


Still too early, most likely in next 2 weeks, keeps us updated though.


----------



## ujwols

JBY said:


> Still too early, most likely in next 2 weeks, keeps us updated though.


Just 2 weeks ..that is not so far .. considering the time that I have spent waiting already


----------



## OllySyd

heine77 said:


> My status is not ABPF. All docs still required.
> 
> I in fact have our PCC's but the system does not allow me to upload them due to the fact that we have aparently uploaded the maximum allowed number of documents. Any suggestions?


You can send your documents to the email id [email protected]
Mention all your details trn,client Id , name, date of birth, file num etc.


----------



## mac6788

Guys could anyone guide me with my UK pcc?? Do I need to send it by registered post or could b sent thru courier considering that I would also b sending the bank draft?


----------



## Jivesha

A 26th August applicant (Muirzoid) has been allocated to a CO today as per his/her post in PIO.
Feels good to start off the day with good news..:clap2:

New Cat 4 July 1st 2011.....PART 3 - Page 85


----------



## Jivesha

mac6788 said:


> Guys could anyone guide me with my UK pcc?? Do I need to send it by registered post or could b sent thru courier considering that I would also b sending the bank draft?


Hi mac6788,
Maz25 had replied to your post on page 1275. Did you happen to see that?. Regarding your question here, I'm afraid I don't have an answer for that. But, you should be getting an answer shortly from one of our folks. Stay put.


----------



## aimz

Hi everyone! what could probably the reason be if agent already uploaded PCC last week, and still our status is showing Requested? Aside from that, everything in our checklist is met, I'm just wondering why. Is it because of the change in circumstance we submitted? Someone please enlighten me.

thank you.


----------



## mac6788

Jivesha said:


> Hi mac6788,
> Maz25 had replied to your post on page 1275. Did you happen to see that?. Regarding your question here, I'm afraid I don't have an answer for that. But, you should be getting an answer shortly from one of our folks. Stay put.


Thanks Jivesha. Unfortunately I missed da post by Maz25. Would have a look at it today.


----------



## Maz25

mac6788 said:


> Guys could anyone guide me with my UK pcc?? Do I need to send it by registered post or could b sent thru courier considering that I would also b sending the bank draft?


I answered your query 2 days ago. If you look on page 1275, the answer is there. You just have to click on the link that I gave you!


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> A 26th August applicant (Muirzoid) has been allocated to a CO today as per his/her post in PIO.
> Feels good to start off the day with good news..:clap2:
> 
> New Cat 4 July 1st 2011.....PART 3 - Page 85


Great. Question is why not randomly picking from our forum. Yesterday, just one picked from our forum although that person is mostly active on other forum.


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> Great. Question is why not randomly picking from our forum. Yesterday, just one picked from our forum although that person is mostly active on other forum.


I believe folks from our forum also have COs but they are inactive users. We'll never know.


----------



## imrancrest

Im trying to figure out why there is so much difference . A July beginning applicant waiting for CO while a Aug end applicant has got a CO . Wondering . 

Moreover , I raised a PLE yesterday and got reply today . PLE usually takes 2 - 3 days before to get a response from DIAC.


----------



## Jivesha

imrancrest said:


> Im trying to figure out why there is so much difference . A July beginning applicant waiting for CO while a Aug end applicant has got a CO . Wondering .
> 
> Moreover , I raised a PLE yesterday and got reply today . PLE usually takes 2 - 3 days before to get a response from DIAC.


That's the million dollar question. We have no idea why the selection of applicants is erratic.
By the way, what its the result of your PLE?


----------



## clerk85

29th july'11 applicant (zippie) got CO today few hours ago.

Source: pomsinoz forum


----------



## imrancrest

Jivesha said:


> That's the million dollar question. We have no idea why the selection of applicants is erratic.
> By the way, what its the result of your PLE?


Actually , I raised a PLE to know how to my update contact no. I got PLE reply within 24 hours which took longer before .


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> 29th july'11 applicant (zippie) got CO today few hours ago.
> 
> Source: pomsinoz forum


Lets add one more to the list. 5th August applicant, The6OfUs, got allocated to a CO few moments ago.
Source: PIO


----------



## imrancrest

I guess CO Team 4 is going really fast and other teams are going slow . May be thats the reason for such difference in CO allocation .


----------



## Jivesha

A 19th September applicant (Hurls10802) has been allocated to a CO today.
Also, IAMRAZOR, a 1st July applicant received the grant today.

Source: PIO


----------



## Jivesha

imrancrest said:


> I guess CO Team 4 is going really fast and other teams are going slow . May be thats the reason for such difference in CO allocation .


Any idea how many teams there are?


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> A 19th September applicant (Hurls10802) has been allocated to a CO today.
> Also, IAMRAZOR, a 1st July applicant received the grant today.
> 
> Source: PIO


good going so far today .... 4 CO and 1 grant for july, august, september applicants.


----------



## clerk85

Jivesha said:


> Any idea how many teams there are?


So far I've heard up to Team 7 but no idea about total number of teams!


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> good going so far today .... 4 CO and 1 grant for july, august, september applicants.


Looking at their spreadsheet almost all of July applicants now have a CO.
Really good going.


----------



## Riza2012

Jivesha said:


> That's the million dollar question. We have no idea why the selection of applicants is erratic.
> By the way, what its the result of your PLE?


I think starting from July 2011 they are giving priority to certain nationalities from the west country as priority, notice not a single one of those from August - september are from india bangali pakistani, etc, all britani & west country So this is one possibility that is why they r jumping around dates.


----------



## clerk85

PSmith911, 30th July applicant, got CO today

Source: BeUpdate.co.uk but he also registered in PIO spreadsheet as well.


----------



## clerk85

Riza2012 said:


> I think starting from July 2011 they are giving priority to certain nationalities from the west country as priority, notice not a single one of those from August - september are from india bangali pakistani, etc, all britani So this is one possibility that is why they r jumping around dates.


From july onwords:
As per our spreadsheet 2 out of 4 are indians.

As per POI spreadsheet 4 out of 12 are from HR countries.


----------



## Jivesha

Riza2012 said:


> I think starting from July 2011 they are giving priority to certain nationalities from the west country as priority, notice not a single one of those from August - september are from india bangali pakistani, etc, all britani & west country So this is one possibility that is why they r jumping around dates.


Though we don't have solid evidence to support your theory, you seem to make sense in a way. Most of the allocations are for low risk countries. Heine is from high risk country and awaiting a CO.


----------



## heine77

I tell you, I am also constantly trying to analyze the spreadsheets and formulate theories and projections etc... It really is tiring. The reality is that there are far too many variables and we have too small a sample to even try and make sense of it.

Mind you economists do it all the time and get paid big bucks for being wrong a lot of the time!

It keeps us busy tho. Gives us the feeling that we can somehow understand what is going on and hang on to a bit of hope!


----------



## Sindebad77

Good day for you,

Thanks a log for granting us a part of your precious time and I am highly appreciate it.

I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!

Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Alderi


----------



## stormgal

heine77 said:


> I tell you, I am also constantly trying to analyze the spreadsheets and formulate theories and projections etc... It really is tiring. The reality is that there are far too many variables and we have too small a sample to even try and make sense of it.
> 
> Mind you economists do it all the time and get paid big bucks for being wrong a lot of the time!
> 
> It keeps us busy tho. Gives us the feeling that we can somehow understand what is going on and hang on to a bit of hope!


This is how I imagine it works:

I speculate that someone at the main office in a supervisory position batches the 1000 cases and submits them electronically to the different teams. So each team - probably teams 1 - 7 gets around 141 cases each, and then the team leader of each team allocates the cases to their members. (I don't think it goes by country, but by date). Then, the members of these teams, (or the CO's that we interact with), handpicks the ones they want to start with from the ones they were assigned, until he or she finally finish with their share. 

I think that the above scenario explains why someone in August has a CO while some from June do not: Because team 1, lets say, did not get to finish all of their cases by a certain time, while team 7 did. So team 7 is ready for the Augusts, while the other team is still working on their batch. At least this is the only explanation I can come up with.


----------



## hahamed

this is batch processing, possibly 1000 per Batch as was mentioned in the DIAC website. But since each queue follow FIFO, CO allocation might not mean u r immediately contacted.

so far i heard
Offshore upto Team 7
Onshore upto Team 33 (with gaps in between)


----------



## mac6788

Maz25 said:


> I answered your query 2 days ago. If you look on page 1275, the answer is there. You just have to click on the link that I gave you!


Thanks Maz25


----------



## sgn051

Just let you know that one example my patience after get CO ... my file has been stuck at my mother medicals that had been finalize in last Aug 2011. I have been calling and emails many time no reply at all. They all time told Medicals are been referrer to other office. 

Any way good luck to all who Get CO (hope you will not face problem like me) and Congratulation to all who get Grant...


----------



## ujwols

Hi,

I recently raised a PLE for a change of circumstance and below is the response that I received from DIAC. They forwarded my COC request to Team 4 ...xxx..Does this mean that I have a CO now ? I guess so ..But no status update yet...

FAO xxx Team 4 - Re: GSM post-lodgement enquiry XXXXX - XXXXXX/XXX
[email protected]
Mar 19 (3 days ago)

Dear Client,
Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Your email has been forwarded to the appropriate area for actioning.

Yours sincerely,

xxx

General Skilled Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## vickey1

ujwols said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently raised a PLE for a change of circumstance and below is the response that I received from DIAC. They forwarded my COC request to Team 4 ...xxx..Does this mean that I have a CO now ? I guess so ..But no status update yet...
> 
> FAO xxx Team 4 - Re: GSM post-lodgement enquiry XXXXX - XXXXXX/XXX
> [email protected]
> Mar 19 (3 days ago)
> 
> Dear Client,
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> Your email has been forwarded to the appropriate area for actioning.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> xx
> 
> General Skilled Migration
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship


In the other forum, 19th September Applicant got a CO. Also few August-11 applicants got CO.

Since you are a 2nd August Applicant, I reckon you have a CO. Just wait for few days and you may hear something from your CO.

Have you sent your medicals and PCC?


----------



## clerk85

Dear ujwols,

Yes, you have CO now. CO working silently and will get back to you only when he will need something.

Otherwise, you would get a generic reply against your PLE


----------



## Maz25

Sindebad77 said:


> Good day for you,
> 
> Thanks a log for granting us a part of your precious time and I am highly appreciate it.
> 
> I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!
> 
> Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Alderi


You need to notify SA Government when you are in the country and for they will send you periodic surveys to your SA address that you need to complete. That's the main way that they keep tabs on you.

As far as I know, DIAC would have notified them as soon as your visa was granted and they would then contact you, with details on how to register with them and notify them when you enter SA.


----------



## ujwols

clerk85 said:


> Dear ujwols,
> 
> Yes, you have CO now. CO working silently and will get back to you only when he will need something.
> 
> Otherwise, you would get a generic reply against your PLE


Thanks for the assurance


----------



## itskamran

stormgal said:


> This is how I imagine it works:
> 
> I speculate that someone at the main office in a supervisory position batches the 1000 cases and submits them electronically to the different teams. So each team - probably teams 1 - 7 gets around 141 cases each, and then the team leader of each team allocates the cases to their members. (I don't think it goes by country, but by date). Then, the members of these teams, (or the CO's that we interact with), handpicks the ones they want to start with from the ones they were assigned, until he or she finally finish with their share.
> 
> I think that the above scenario explains why someone in August has a CO while some from June do not: Because team 1, lets say, did not get to finish all of their cases by a certain time, while team 7 did. So team 7 is ready for the Augusts, while the other team is still working on their batch. At least this is the only explanation I can come up with.



I do agree with this logic...


----------



## jaffas1

Hello everyone,
I've been a silent follower of this thread for a while.
Just to let you know that we had our status changed to ABPF today.
We have not uploaded any new information recently, so I presume we have a case officer.
Also there is a message saying an email has been sent, but we cannot access it until our agent opens up for the day.
My details are on the spreadsheet.

We applied on 29th September 2011, Offshore, and from the UK.


----------



## clerk85

jaffas1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've been a silent follower of this thread for a while.
> Just to let you know that we had our status changed to ABPF today.
> We have not uploaded any new information recently, so I presume we have a case officer.
> Also there is a message saying an email has been sent, but we cannot access it until our agent opens up for the day.
> My details are on the spreadsheet.
> 
> We applied on 29th September 2011, Offshore, and from the UK.


Congrats!

I'm only a week ahead of you but can't expect anything soon for being an applicant from HR country


----------



## Jivesha

jaffas1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've been a silent follower of this thread for a while.
> Just to let you know that we had our status changed to ABPF today.
> We have not uploaded any new information recently, so I presume we have a case officer.
> Also there is a message saying an email has been sent, but we cannot access it until our agent opens up for the day.
> My details are on the spreadsheet.
> 
> We applied on 29th September 2011, Offshore, and from the UK.


Congrats jaffas1. Good luck...


----------



## vickey1

clerk85 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm only a week ahead of you but can't expect anything soon for being an applicant from HR country


No worries. Now we are waiting for a good news from you. Very soon you should be in a position to update us with a good news.


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> No worries. Now we are waiting for a good news from you. Very soon you should be in a position to update us with a good news.


Absolutely. Fasten your seat belts, Clerk85. 
Good news soon.


----------



## clerk85

An 28th june applicant got CO on 19th march'11. Source: BeUpdate.co.uk

It seems that still a few unlucky june applicants left from CO contact/email.


----------



## Riza2012

clerk85 said:


> Dear ujwols,
> 
> Yes, you have CO now. CO working silently and will get back to you only when he will need something.
> 
> Otherwise, you would get a generic reply against your PLE


Hey clerk85, are you worried if you are stuck with security check and in July 2012 they remove your profession you will be downgraded?


----------



## clerk85

Riza2012 said:


> Hey clerk85, are you worried if you are stuck with security check and in July 2012 they remove your profession you will be downgraded?


I'm not sure!

For bengalis they randomly choose for security checks. So far no one from my office face this check but one of my friend is still stuck since last november'11.

I'm not too worried for possible degradation to priority 5 because they will probably start priority 5 from this june which may continue to july and so on. Due to EOI implementation DIAC may not receive applications in the first couple of months. Meanwhile, they may clear all applicants regardless of priority. This is my personal view and I don't have any spring supporting valid source!


----------



## Flip

Guys...I've been on this forum for a long time.

*---I got an email from my CO today after a 16,5 months wait being from a LR country---*

This is what it said:
Correspondence relating to your visa application has been drafted and is awaiting approval prior to being sent.
Your patience is appreciated.

Kind Regards

----

Guys it can be done. You just have to be patient.


----------



## vickey1

Flip said:


> Guys...I've been on this forum for a long time.
> 
> *---I got an email from my CO today after a 16,5 months wait being from a LR country---*
> 
> This is what it said:
> Correspondence relating to your visa application has been drafted and is awaiting approval prior to being sent.
> Your patience is appreciated.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> ----
> 
> Guys it can be done. You just have to be patient.


Congratulations. All the best for a great future ahead.


----------



## jamil

GOT CO TODAY ! FEELIN GREAT ! met everywhere.
reqested pcc,med,form80 
thank u all )))))))))


----------



## clerk85

jamil said:


> GOT CO TODAY ! FEELIN GREAT ! met everywhere.
> reqested pcc,med,form80
> thank u all )))))))))


Great ... Inshallah you will have a quick grant


----------



## itskamran

jamil said:


> GOT CO TODAY ! FEELIN GREAT ! met everywhere.
> reqested pcc,med,form80
> thank u all )))))))))


Congratulations:clap2:


----------



## jamil

thank u all,wish u all the best


----------



## Jivesha

jamil said:


> thank u all,wish u all the best


Congrats Jamil. Wish you all the best. Good luck. :clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

Calling all post June applicants. If your status reads as 'CO yet to be allocated' in the spreadsheet then* we need input from you*.

Link to spreadsheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

*Your contribution helps a lot of people like you*.
If you are reading this then please hit the reply button and drop in a 'Hi' here.
It would be really helpful to know if you have a CO

We know Heine is there awaiting a word from the CO.
Mikai, forlorn79 - Are you there?

Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## sandylewis

Jivesha,

Please update my timelines. too far away though.

ACS : Nov 2011
IELTS : Feb 03 2012
Australian PCC : Feb 09 2012
175 Applied : Feb 13 2012
Medicals : Feb 22 2012
PCC : Feb 22 2012
CO : Waiting
Visa : Not yet
Agent - Yes
Country : India
Currently : Sydney - 457


----------



## aziz.shan

*me too in Q*



Jivesha said:


> Congrats Jamil. Wish you all the best. Good luck. :clap2:


Miss Jivesha,

I'm also in the queue, awaiting CO allocation.

Timelines in signature below.

Thanks and my best,
sHaBbi...:ranger:


----------



## aziz.shan

Well.. i have one quick question..

As my CO allocation is near... do u guys suggest that I go for meds and pcc now??!!

Thanks......


----------



## suresh.narasimha

Guys, any idea how many days it take for Medibank Health Solutions at Sydney to submit my medical reports to DIAC ?

I have given my medicals on 13-Mar-2012.

Remaining documents have been submitted yesterday to my agent.

Seriously waiting for the final result :director:

Cheers

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

175 Online: 29-Jun-2011, CO : 05-Mar-2012, PCC: 22-Mar-2012 , Medicals: 13-Mar-2012, Grant : :ranger:


----------



## mikai

Here! We are having problems with our agent. Our first agent resigned and was not able to endorse our case to our new agent properly. When our new agent made a PLE, his email was not recognized to receive updates of our application. So we send diac a new Form 956 withdrawing our first agent and appointing our new agent. So right now we are waiting for DIAC's reply to our new agents PLE.

We have no idea if our CO (if we already have one) is trying to contact us through our old agent.


----------



## clerk85

aziz.shan said:


> Well.. i have one quick question..
> 
> As my CO allocation is near... do u guys suggest that I go for meds and pcc now??!!
> 
> Thanks......


You may go for PCC and medicals. I think, you are already assigned to a team but they are doing some routine works and will communicate with you very soon.


----------



## razzy

Hi, could my data please be added to the spreadsheep too?

ACS Assessment received - 02 Nov, 2011
IELTS Result - 22 Feb, 2012
175 Online Application (ICT Business Analyst) - 29 Feb, 2012

Present status - Waiting for CO allocation. No medicals or PCC uploaded.

No agent used.


----------



## Jivesha

sandylewis said:


> Jivesha,
> 
> Please update my timelines. too far away though.
> 
> ACS : Nov 2011
> IELTS : Feb 03 2012
> Australian PCC : Feb 09 2012
> 175 Applied : Feb 13 2012
> Medicals : Feb 22 2012
> PCC : Feb 22 2012
> CO : Waiting
> Visa : Not yet
> Agent - Yes
> Country : India
> Currently : Sydney - 457


Welcome to the forum Sandylewis. Your details have been added to the spreadsheet.
Feel free to indulge yourselves in the discusssions. We love to hear from you.
Good luck with your visa processing


----------



## Jivesha

aziz.shan said:


> Miss Jivesha,
> 
> I'm also in the queue, awaiting CO allocation.
> 
> Timelines in signature below.
> 
> Thanks and my best,
> sHaBbi...:ranger:


Welcome to the forum SHaBbi (aka aziz.shan).
Hope you find these discussions useful. Feel free to share your thoughts too.
All the best with your visa hunt


----------



## Jivesha

razzy said:


> Hi, could my data please be added to the spreadsheep too?
> 
> ACS Assessment received - 02 Nov, 2011
> IELTS Result - 22 Feb, 2012
> 175 Online Application (ICT Business Analyst) - 29 Feb, 2012
> 
> Present status - Waiting for CO allocation. No medicals or PCC uploaded.
> 
> No agent used.


Welcome to the forum Razzy. Your details have been added to the spreadsheet.
All the best for a speedy visa grant.


----------



## aimz

mikai said:


> Here! We are having problems with our agent. Our first agent resigned and was not able to endorse our case to our new agent properly. When our new agent made a PLE, his email was not recognized to receive updates of our application. So we send diac a new Form 956 withdrawing our first agent and appointing our new agent. So right now we are waiting for DIAC's reply to our new agents PLE.
> 
> We have no idea if our CO (if we already have one) is trying to contact us through our old agent.


Hi mikai! that's kind of frustrating! I hope that everything turns well on your application. 
I'm also frustrated because our case officer slowed down, we already submitted PCC last week but online status still shows requested.


----------



## Jivesha

mikai said:


> Here! We are having problems with our agent. Our first agent resigned and was not able to endorse our case to our new agent properly. When our new agent made a PLE, his email was not recognized to receive updates of our application. So we send diac a new Form 956 withdrawing our first agent and appointing our new agent. So right now we are waiting for DIAC's reply to our new agents PLE.
> 
> We have no idea if our CO (if we already have one) is trying to contact us through our old agent.


This in indeed a tough time, Mikai. Based on your timeline you should ideally be having a CO. 
Hope things get sorted out soon. I believe DIAC is quite understanding in this regard. Keep us posted with how things go.
Wish you good luck.


----------



## JBY

mikai said:


> Here! We are having problems with our agent. Our first agent resigned and was not able to endorse our case to our new agent properly. When our new agent made a PLE, his email was not recognized to receive updates of our application. So we send diac a new Form 956 withdrawing our first agent and appointing our new agent. So right now we are waiting for DIAC's reply to our new agents PLE.
> 
> We have no idea if our CO (if we already have one) is trying to contact us through our old agent.


No worries, bad agents are all too common and diac is used to dealing with these issues. If your new agent is good he will know what to do to transfer the agent details over to the new one without hassle.


----------



## Jivesha

Greo2908, a 12th August applicant has been allocated to a CO today. Team 2.

Source: PIO


----------



## forlorn79

Jivesha said:


> Calling all post June applicants. If your status reads as 'CO yet to be allocated' in the spreadsheet then we need input from you.
> 
> Link to spreadsheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AmMHTHNzXsXNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
> 
> Your contribution helps a lot of people like you.
> If you are reading this then please hit the reply button and drop in a 'Hi' here.
> It would be really helpful to know if you have a CO
> 
> We know Heine is there awaiting a word from the CO.
> Mikai, forlorn79 - Are you there?
> 
> Thanks a ton!!!


Nothing yet from me but seeing sept applicants contacted by co's are exciting


----------



## Jivesha

forlorn79 said:


> Nothing yet from me but seeing sept applicants contacted by co's are exciting


Thanks for the update, forlorn79. Your day of glory is not far away. So, hang on there.
By the way,	I happened to see your entry in BEupdate. The date reads as November 8th but in our sheet it is 11th August. I know the disconnect its because of the US/UK date formats. Let us know if the dates in our sheet need to be corrected.
Good luck.


----------



## aziz.shan

clerk85 said:


> You may go for PCC and medicals. I think, you are already assigned to a team but they are doing some routine works and will communicate with you very soon.


thanks clerky...

very much appreciate your response!!

sHaBbi..


----------



## forlorn79

Jivesha said:


> Thanks for the update, forlorn79. Your day of glory is not far away. So, hang on there.
> By the way,	I happened to see your entry in BEupdate. The date reads as November 8th but in our sheet it is 11th August. I know the disconnect its because of the US/UK date formats. Let us know if the dates in our sheet need to be corrected.
> Good luck.


Oh dear.. It is 8th nov not august. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## clerk85

forlorn79 said:


> Oh dear.. It is 8th nov not august. Sorry for the confusion


Corrected in the spreadsheet


----------



## imrancrest

Guys , I went to do my medicals today . I was in tensed mood and blood pressure showed pretty high . I was asked to check again after some time and still showed slightly high .

Im sure other stuff are fine as I did complete body check up 2 months back . 

Just worried whether high BP can affect my application . Im afraid . 

Any thoughts? views?


----------



## stormgal

sandylewis said:


> Jivesha,
> 
> Please update my timelines. too far away though.
> 
> ACS : Nov 2011
> IELTS : Feb 03 2012
> Australian PCC : Feb 09 2012
> 175 Applied : Feb 13 2012
> Medicals : Feb 22 2012
> PCC : Feb 22 2012
> CO : Waiting
> Visa : Not yet
> Agent - Yes
> Country : India
> Currently : Sydney - 457



I don't think you're too far away at all! Last week, DIAC processed July's, Augusts and Septembers. Even a September 28th had a CO. Now imagine when they finish with the Junes, those CO's will be available to process even more applications. I think in the coming two weeks, we should see October, Novembers and Decembers since they seem to be skimming through months in threes. Oh gosh, I am so nervous!


----------



## AngiW

stormgal said:


> I don't think you're too far away at all! Last week, DIAC processed July's, Augusts and Septembers. Even a September 28th had a CO. Now imagine when they finish with the Junes, those CO's will be available to process even more applications. I think in the coming two weeks, we should see October, Novembers and Decembers since they seem to be skimming through months in threes. Oh gosh, I am so nervous!


This is really exciting news! I hope you're right - our application was submitted on 11th Oct so fingers crossed we hear something soon. Just the worry about passing the medicals -police checks should be ok lol - and then hopefully we'll get a grant! Tense times! I love this thread because I think it gives a realistic idea of what's ACTUALLY happening with everyone's processing times.
Good luck to everyone who's also playing the waiting game. No fingernails left at this stage:behindsofa:


----------



## Jivesha

imrancrest said:


> Guys , I went to do my medicals today . I was in tensed mood and blood pressure showed pretty high . I was asked to check again after some time and still showed slightly high .
> 
> Im sure other stuff are fine as I did complete body check up 2 months back .
> 
> Just worried whether high BP can affect my application . Im afraid .
> 
> Any thoughts? views?


Imran, I don't think there is any need to worry. BP being slightly higher is OK. 
Most people get nervous and end up with higher readings. DIAC officials would have seen many cases like yours. Don't worry, things will be just fine.


----------



## stormgal

AngiW said:


> This is really exciting news! I hope you're right - our application was submitted on 11th Oct so fingers crossed we hear something soon. Just the worry about passing the medicals -police checks should be ok lol - and then hopefully we'll get a grant! Tense times! I love this thread because I think it gives a realistic idea of what's ACTUALLY happening with everyone's processing times.
> Good luck to everyone who's also playing the waiting game. No fingernails left at this stage:behindsofa:



Angi - you should be getting a CO within two weeks (the earliest). I just went back to the spreadsheet and saw that even a September 29th already received a CO. That person is the last entry on that spreadsheet for September, so I imagine that September 30's were also allocated. The next batch from the 1000's will definitely include Octobers Novembers and Decembers. This is just forcasting on my part, but I really do believe this is the case!


----------



## hahamed

unless they decide to Open Cat-5 off-shore, looks like for Cat-4 will move 3-months every fortnight.

C h e e r s !


----------



## Jivesha

stormgal said:


> I don't think you're too far away at all! Last week, DIAC processed July's, Augusts and Septembers. Even a September 28th had a CO. Now imagine when they finish with the Junes, those CO's will be available to process even more applications. I think in the coming two weeks, we should see October, Novembers and Decembers since they seem to be skimming through months in threes. Oh gosh, I am so nervous!


Ah, how I greatly wish they could fly through the months. 
DIAC's performance has been awesome last week. Lets pray they hold on to the pace.


----------



## imrancrest

Jivesha said:


> Imran, I don't think there is any need to worry. BP being slightly higher is OK.
> Most people get nervous and end up with higher readings. DIAC officials would have seen many cases like yours. Don't worry, things will be just fine.


Thanks Jivesha . Keeping fingers crossed for this week .


----------



## sandylewis

Stormgal - Hope whatver u said is true. :clap2: Looks like things are moving fast. we have couple of easter holidays in between n people here generally take a few days off for the last of sunshine. so it may be a bit slow for one or 2 weeks. I am not sure how long i will have this job and hence want to get it as soon as possible. i dont mind as long as i get the CO before end of june. By looking at the speed looks like i may get CO towards the end of may. I will check with my agent for the expected date. He will also have his list of people.:ranger:




stormgal said:


> I don't think you're too far away at all! Last week, DIAC processed July's, Augusts and Septembers. Even a September 28th had a CO. Now imagine when they finish with the Junes, those CO's will be available to process even more applications. I think in the coming two weeks, we should see October, Novembers and Decembers since they seem to be skimming through months in threes. Oh gosh, I am so nervous!


----------



## clerk85

When is official easter holidays?


----------



## hahamed

*Easter*



clerk85 said:


> When is official easter holidays?



6-9 April I suppose


----------



## aziz.shan

*non-migrating dependants????!!!*

Hello all,

Good news from my side... my case got ABPFed today, and got email from CO, from team 4.

Everything is MET except medicals!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

However, when I see the request for information PDF that he sent, it asks for non-migrating dependants evidence??!!

could anyone explain me, why I have to send evidence for my depedants who are not migrating?? (I had included my mother and younger brother's names as non-migrating dependants as the form requested for that information).

They are asking below evidences:
1. Official evidence of the relative’s income and assets.
2. Evidence of the extent to which the relative’s income is personally supplemented by the applicant (such evidence may include payments of accounts, subscriptions, etc).
3. If applicable, evidence that the relative is unable to live independently

Your expert advice is really needed!!

Thanks and my best,
sHaBbi...


----------



## suresh.narasimha

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
lane:lane:lane:

Dear Everyone

I got my pre-grant this noon.

Not sure what the step are though !!!

It's time to celebrate!!!

All the best for all for their COs' and Grantsss!!!

Thanks very much to everyone on this forum!!!

Cheers
Suresh

---------------------------------------------
ACS : 27-June-2011, 175 Online : 29-Jun-2011, CO - 05-Mar-2012, Medicals & PCC: 22-Mar-2012, Grant : 26-Mar-2012 :clap2:


----------



## obelixous

suresh.narasimha said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Dear Everyone
> 
> I got my pre-grant this noon.
> 
> Not sure what the step are though !!!
> 
> It's time to celebrate!!!
> 
> All the best for all for their COs' and Grantsss!!!
> 
> Thanks very much to everyone on this forum!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Suresh
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> ACS : 27-June-2011, 175 Online : 29-Jun-2011, CO - 05-Mar-2012, Medicals & PCC: 22-Mar-2012, Grant : 26-Mar-2012 :clap2:


Congratulations Suresh!!!


----------



## Wolfgang1

Congrates Suresh !!!...Time to party




suresh.narasimha said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Dear Everyone
> 
> I got my pre-grant this noon.
> 
> Not sure what the step are though !!!
> 
> It's time to celebrate!!!
> 
> All the best for all for their COs' and Grantsss!!!
> 
> Thanks very much to everyone on this forum!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Suresh
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> ACS : 27-June-2011, 175 Online : 29-Jun-2011, CO - 05-Mar-2012, Medicals & PCC: 22-Mar-2012, Grant : 26-Mar-2012 :clap2:


----------



## clerk85

Congrats Suresh & Aziz.shan


----------



## virtual_bajwa

suresh.narasimha said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Dear Everyone
> 
> I got my pre-grant this noon.
> 
> Not sure what the step are though !!!
> 
> It's time to celebrate!!!
> 
> All the best for all for their COs' and Grantsss!!!
> 
> Thanks very much to everyone on this forum!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Suresh
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> ACS : 27-June-2011, 175 Online : 29-Jun-2011, CO - 05-Mar-2012, Medicals & PCC: 22-Mar-2012, Grant : 26-Mar-2012 :clap2:



Congratulations....


----------



## Jivesha

aziz.shan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Good news from my side... my case got ABPFed today, and got email from CO, from team 4.
> 
> Everything is MET except medicals!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks and my best,
> sHaBbi...


Congratulations sHaBbi. 
The questions look like they are processing 176 visa. Aren't you going for 175?


----------



## Jivesha

suresh.narasimha said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Dear Everyone
> 
> I got my pre-grant this noon.
> 
> It's time to celebrate!!!
> :


Congratulations Suresh Narasimha. Good luck.


----------



## itskamran

suresh.narasimha said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Dear Everyone
> 
> I got my pre-grant this noon.
> 
> Not sure what the step are though !!!
> 
> It's time to celebrate!!!
> 
> All the best for all for their COs' and Grantsss!!!
> 
> Thanks very much to everyone on this forum!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Suresh
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> ACS : 27-June-2011, 175 Online : 29-Jun-2011, CO - 05-Mar-2012, Medicals & PCC: 22-Mar-2012, Grant : 26-Mar-2012 :clap2:


Congratulations!


----------



## aziz.shan

Jivesha said:


> Congratulations sHaBbi.
> The questions look like they are processing 176 visa. Aren't you going for 175?


I'm 175...

but the request for evidence regarding my dependants puzzled me!!

I don't want them migrated. May be Mom but not younger bro.

what do i do now? any idea, anyone plz??

Thanks,
sHaBbi....


----------



## JBY

aziz.shan said:


> I'm 175...
> 
> but the request for evidence regarding my dependants puzzled me!!
> 
> I don't want them migrated. May be Mom but not younger bro.
> 
> what do i do now? any idea, anyone plz??
> 
> Thanks,
> sHaBbi....


Your situation is strange, i haven't heard this happen before, as far as i know if ur relatives are non migrating they never request more info about them. Are you sure you didn't mention (by error) in your forms that your parents are migrating dependents ? If not, then maybe its a mixup from the CO, or maybe its an entirely new procedure DIAC introduced. 

Puzzling, to me atleast, maybe someone here who experienced this maybe able to help.


----------



## imrancrest

aziz.shan said:


> I'm 175...
> 
> but the request for evidence regarding my dependants puzzled me!!
> 
> I don't want them migrated. May be Mom but not younger bro.
> 
> what do i do now? any idea, anyone plz??
> 
> Thanks,
> sHaBbi....


You should put them under "Other Family Members" not "Migrating or Non Migrating dependants " . 

I presume that your mom will be in non - migrating dependant who might wish to immigrate in future but not your brother .

Ask CO to put them under Other section in ur application .


----------



## Madicken

My medical results got lost somewhere on the way to Sydney (it's not possible to use eHealth in Sweden) and after waiting for almost a month my CO finally requested copies of the medical results last Friday. Fortunately the original documents must have been found now cause today I received the grant notification e-mail! 

I actually got a new CO for the grant. Not sure why, but she did a great job. ;-)


----------



## vickey1

Madicken said:


> My medical results got lost somewhere on the way to Sydney (it's not possible to use eHealth in Sweden) and after waiting for almost a month my CO finally requested copies of the medical results last Friday. Fortunately the original documents must have been found now cause today I received the grant notification e-mail!
> 
> I actually got a new CO for the grant. Not sure why, but she did a great job. ;-)


Congratulations. Have a great future ahead.


----------



## aziz.shan

imrancrest said:


> You should put them under "Other Family Members" not "Migrating or Non Migrating dependants " .
> 
> I presume that your mom will be in non - migrating dependant who might wish to immigrate in future but not your brother .
> 
> Ask CO to put them under Other section in ur application .


Thanks Imran,

Now that they are asking to submit evidence for dependants, I would like to submit my mom's dependancy evidence (though I don't know what I'll submit, just don't wanna lose this opportunity to get her on board, so that I don't have problems getting her migrated in future).

Could I email CO, and ask him to put my bro under 'other family members' and consider evidence for my mom only?! and what reason should I give for no evidence of my bro?

Regards,
sHaBbi...


----------



## imrancrest

aziz.shan said:


> Thanks Imran,
> 
> Now that they are asking to submit evidence for dependants, I would like to submit my mom's dependancy evidence (though I don't know what I'll submit, just don't wanna lose this opportunity to get her on board, so that I don't have problems getting her migrated in future).
> 
> Could I email CO, and ask him to put my bro under 'other family members' and consider evidence for my mom only?! and what reason should I give for no evidence of my bro?
> 
> Regards,
> sHaBbi...


I cannot say a perfect soultion as it depends on lot of factors . If i were on your shoes , I would email CO stating it has been entered by mistake and mom would be on Non Mig Dep and brother in Other .CO might ask you o submit some form for correction .
For your moms evidence , im not sure how it works . I think you will need some affidavit .


----------



## clerk85

Madicken said:


> My medical results got lost somewhere on the way to Sydney (it's not possible to use eHealth in Sweden) and after waiting for almost a month my CO finally requested copies of the medical results last Friday. Fortunately the original documents must have been found now cause today I received the grant notification e-mail!
> 
> I actually got a new CO for the grant. Not sure why, but she did a great job. ;-)


Congrats!


----------



## shawais

nice to know ... congrats buddy  
when are you planning to move? 




suresh.narasimha said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Dear Everyone
> 
> I got my pre-grant this noon.
> 
> Not sure what the step are though !!!
> 
> It's time to celebrate!!!
> 
> All the best for all for their COs' and Grantsss!!!
> 
> Thanks very much to everyone on this forum!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Suresh
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> ACS : 27-June-2011, 175 Online : 29-Jun-2011, CO - 05-Mar-2012, Medicals & PCC: 22-Mar-2012, Grant : 26-Mar-2012 :clap2:


----------



## jclem

We received a very good news today. Our visa 175 has been granted! 

Thanks to all your support. This thread has been so helpful as we share common experiences in waiting for the grant.


----------



## shawais

congrats dude :clap2:



jclem said:


> We received a very good news today. Our visa 175 has been granted!
> 
> Thanks to all your support. This thread has been so helpful as we share common experiences in waiting for the grant.


----------



## vickey1

jclem said:


> We received a very good news today. Our visa 175 has been granted!
> 
> Thanks to all your support. This thread has been so helpful as we share common experiences in waiting for the grant.


Congratulations. Have a great future ahead. Looks like today is grants day.


----------



## Jivesha

jclem said:


> We received a very good news today. Our visa 175 has been granted!
> 
> Thanks to all your support. This thread has been so helpful as we share common experiences in waiting for the grant.


Great news	jclem. Wish you good luck with your move.


----------



## clerk85

Congrats jclem


----------



## clerk85

Any update from Sanand2007, PrakashG, Orange10, JAWWAD, vjshesh and vjanz? Today is grant day and we wanna hear your voice!


----------



## RayZor

Hey guys,

Do you want to add my details to the spreadsheet to help others out with indicative timelines for 175 GSM?

5th September 2011: 175 GSM application made from Sydney
19th March 2012: Application Being Processed Further
No email/communication since then


----------



## RayZor

jaffas1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've been a silent follower of this thread for a while.
> Just to let you know that we had our status changed to ABPF today.
> We have not uploaded any new information recently, so I presume we have a case officer.
> Also there is a message saying an email has been sent, but we cannot access it until our agent opens up for the day.
> My details are on the spreadsheet.
> 
> We applied on 29th September 2011, Offshore, and from the UK.


Hi jaffas1,

On 19th March my application was updated to ABPF but I have not received an email from DIAC and it's been a full week. It doesn't say anything else about an email. When I click on Message, it just says "Application being processed further". There is nothing about an email having been sent.

Can you let me know of any updates?
RayZor

Like you I haven't uploaded any information lately so presume I have a CO.

I applied on 5th September 2011 so our dates are similar.


----------



## stormgal

hahamed said:


> 6-9 April I suppose



True - but two of those days are Saturday and Sunday. Also, anzac day on the 25th. Then everyone here is good to go until the new points system or new SOL.

Congrats to all who got their grants :clap2: !


----------



## clerk85

RayZor said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you want to add my details to the spreadsheet to help others out with indicative timelines for 175 GSM?
> 
> 5th September 2011: 175 GSM application made from Sydney
> 19th March 2012: Application Being Processed Further
> No email/communication since then


Your information has been added. Can you please let us know about your applied Occupation name? This flied is kept empty at this moment.


----------



## ujwols

Got a mail from CO today requesting PCC, Birth Certificate & Medicals ..Had applied on 3rd August,2011 ..Now need to get into work


----------



## Jivesha

ujwols said:


> Got a mail from CO today requesting PCC, Birth Certificate & Medicals ..Had applied on 3rd August,2011 ..Now need to get into work


That's awesome news Ujwols. Congratulations. Wishing you a speedy grant.:clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

RayZor said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you want to add my details to the spreadsheet to help others out with indicative timelines for 175 GSM?
> 
> 5th September 2011: 175 GSM application made from Sydney
> 19th March 2012: Application Being Processed Further
> No email/communication since then


Hi RayZor. Welcome to our forum. Feel free to jump into the conversations. We'll be glad to hear your thoughts.


----------



## AngiW

CONGRATS to everyone who got allocated a CO or got their visa granted today!!! Its really uplifting to see dreams coming true. Thrilled for you all!


----------



## jaffas1

RayZor said:


> Hi jaffas1,
> 
> On 19th March my application was updated to ABPF but I have not received an email from DIAC and it's been a full week. It doesn't say anything else about an email. When I click on Message, it just says "Application being processed further". There is nothing about an email having been sent.
> 
> Can you let me know of any updates?
> RayZor
> 
> Like you I haven't uploaded any information lately so presume I have a CO.
> 
> I applied on 5th September 2011 so our dates are similar.


Hi RayZor,
We had an extra line saying an email had been sent. An email was sent to our agent the same day asking for a form 80 to be filled out which we did last week and uploaded on Friday. 
It sounds like you have a case officer, if you have done your medicals and also uploaded your police certificates, you might get a direct grant.


----------



## sridharv1

ujwols said:


> Got a mail from CO today requesting PCC, Birth Certificate & Medicals ..Had applied on 3rd August,2011 ..Now need to get into work


Hi Ujwols,

Did they request you Birth Certificate? My agent told me that School Cettificate is enough evidence for Date of Birth. I don't have one and not sure how to proceed if they request me. Please advise.


----------



## RayZor

clerk85 said:


> Your information has been added. Can you please let us know about your applied Occupation name? This flied is kept empty at this moment.


Here's the extra info for the spreadsheet.

My job is a Contracts Administrator (listed as Quantity Surveyor on SOL)

I applied for my visa from Sydney where I am on a 457 sponsorship.

RayZor


----------



## RayZor

jaffas1 said:


> Hi RayZor,
> We had an extra line saying an email had been sent. An email was sent to our agent the same day asking for a form 80 to be filled out which we did last week and uploaded on Friday.
> It sounds like you have a case officer, if you have done your medicals and also uploaded your police certificates, you might get a direct grant.


Thanks jaffas1,

I will upload the Form 80 also. I've already uploaded my police certificates. I haven't done the medicals yet, maybe I should go ahead and do these now and upload them because it sounds like I have a CO.

Where should I go to get these tests done? Is there an approved list of health care facilities/clinics listed online?

Thanks,
RayZor


----------



## sandylewis

RayZor - Medicals can be done at www. medibankhealth.com.au


The office is in surry hills (Sydney) - close to central. You need to book n pay online. also take the copies of 160 EH and 26EH forms for you as well as your dependents. Some parts of it need to be filled. These forms will be listed in your doc list.

It costed 317 per person when i did it in feb. it takes around 2 hrs.

My agent just wanted the receipt and not the reports. Suprisingly the reports got sent to my home address but it is sealed and marked as "DO NOT OPEN".





RayZor said:


> Thanks jaffas1,
> 
> I will upload the Form 80 also. I've already uploaded my police certificates. I haven't done the medicals yet, maybe I should go ahead and do these now and upload them because it sounds like I have a CO.
> 
> Where should I go to get these tests done? Is there an approved list of health care facilities/clinics listed online?
> 
> Thanks,
> RayZor


----------



## shanders

Hi Guys, I got case officer assigned on 23jan12 and i was asked to send the pending docs, india pcc and birth certificate of spouse. Rest all i have front loaded. I have submitted all the documents except for the india pcc. However, from the time the case officer is assigned, the document status has not changed. They all still show received. I read on this forum that they keep changing to met. But none of them changed. All of them show only received. Is this normal?

What could be the case


----------



## Pradiprn

I wanted to check if you see the status on your medical reports as referred and health requirements outstanding, is that something to be worried about

We had our meds on 21st and now my wifes results are shown as finalized but mine says health requirements outstanding and all results are showing as referred

I have a history of diabetes and I am overweight. will this have an impact on the results?


----------



## clerk85

RayZor said:


> Here's the extra info for the spreadsheet.
> 
> My job is a Contracts Administrator (listed as Quantity Surveyor on SOL)
> 
> I applied for my visa from Sydney where I am on a 457 sponsorship.
> 
> RayZor



Thanks for the information. I have already added to the spreadsheet.


----------



## jaffas1

RayZor said:


> Thanks jaffas1,
> 
> I will upload the Form 80 also. I've already uploaded my police certificates. I haven't done the medicals yet, maybe I should go ahead and do these now and upload them because it sounds like I have a CO.
> 
> Where should I go to get these tests done? Is there an approved list of health care facilities/clinics listed online?
> 
> Thanks,
> RayZor


RayZor
I wouldn't upload a form 80 unless your case officer asks for it, some don't ask for this before granting the visa. The DIAC website has a list of approved medical centres in various countries, i would have a look on there.
jaffas1


----------



## sgn051

shanders said:


> Hi Guys, I got case officer assigned on 23jan12 and i was asked to send the pending docs, india pcc and birth certificate of spouse. Rest all i have front loaded. I have submitted all the documents except for the india pcc. However, from the time the case officer is assigned, the document status has not changed. They all still show received. I read on this forum that they keep changing to met. But none of them changed. All of them show only received. Is this normal?
> 
> What could be the case


I heard that some time status not even change to received or Met still Grant VISA
so that is up to CO 

keep faith like me ... as after I get CO about 2 months before no update in my case... some how they not received my mother Medicals... they told me need to wait for this.... don't know how many months I need to wait... 

in you case did CO ask any thing after 1st email he/she sent to you...?


----------



## sgn051

Pradiprn said:


> I wanted to check if you see the status on your medical reports as referred and health requirements outstanding, is that something to be worried about
> 
> We had our meds on 21st and now my wifes results are shown as finalized but mine says health requirements outstanding and all results are showing as referred
> 
> I have a history of diabetes and I am overweight. will this have an impact on the results?


I don't think so but that I am sure that it will might take long time to finalized as my mother had TB but that was about 35 years before and now she is not patient of TB any more and her Medicals on hold and not finalized my case is on hold about 2 months now and still on hold.

My mother with me in Australia on 487 Visa and in that as well her medical took long time to finalized so I only say wait and watch... keep faith in GOD ... as I am doing... ... 2 months no update from CO...


----------



## sgn051

Pradiprn said:


> I wanted to check if you see the status on your medical reports as referred and health requirements outstanding, is that something to be worried about
> 
> We had our meds on 21st and now my wifes results are shown as finalized but mine says health requirements outstanding and all results are showing as referred
> 
> I have a history of diabetes and I am overweight. will this have an impact on the results?


I can see your time line ? can I have...and when you medical status change to referrer?


----------



## itskamran

ujwols said:


> Got a mail from CO today requesting PCC, Birth Certificate & Medicals ..Had applied on 3rd August,2011 ..Now need to get into work


Good news. best of luck


----------



## shanders

sgn051 said:


> I heard that some time status not even change to received or Met still Grant VISA
> so that is up to CO
> 
> keep faith like me ... as after I get CO about 2 months before no update in my case... some how they not received my mother Medicals... they told me need to wait for this.... don't know how many months I need to wait...
> 
> in you case did CO ask any thing after 1st email he/she sent to you...?


hi sgn, thanks for your reply.

i preloaded the medicals and aus pcc.I did not receive the india pcc yet at that time.the CO asked for wife birth cert and india pcc.the status changed to received once CO is assigned and remained in that state till now


----------



## sanands2007

clerk85 said:


> Any update from Sanand2007, PrakashG, Orange10, JAWWAD, vjshesh and vjanz? Today is grant day and we wanna hear your voice!


Hi Guys , 

My status changed to ABPF on 22nd , since then I never heard anything from DIAC , I called DIAC today morning , they informed that u have CO & they take 4 to 6 weeks to contact you , currently they performing routine checks , not sure when I would get an update  I have been waiting for long now . Hope for best , other left June applicants please share your status . 

All the best for all applicants . 

Regards 
San


----------



## Pradiprn

sgn051 said:


> I can see your time line ? can I have...and when you medical status change to referrer?


status changed to referred today. medicals were done on 21st March


----------



## clerk85

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> My status changed to ABPF on 22nd , since then I never heard anything from DIAC , I called DIAC today morning , they informed that u have CO & they take 4 to 6 weeks to contact you , currently they performing routine checks , not sure when I would get an update  I have been waiting for long now . Hope for best , other left June applicants please share your status .
> 
> All the best for all applicants .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hopefully, You will hear soon. You have front loaded everything and hence, CO is might be working in silent mode.

I do believe that 4-6 weeks don't mean from today. It's probably from the day CO assigns. So, you may need to wait at-beast 2-3 weeks if no further complexity arises.


----------



## clerk85

Any update from *PrakashG*, *Orange10*, *JAWWAD*, *vjshesh *and *vjanz*? Break the today's silence if you have any update

*PrakashG*, *JAWWAD* and *vjshesh * usernames not found in the forum but exists in the spreadsheet!


----------



## Riza2012

No one from October got CO yet ????


----------



## itskamran

Pakistanis, where are all of you who are stuck in security checks, any update?????


----------



## OllySyd

Pradiprn said:


> status changed to referred today. medicals were done on 21st March


Pradipm 

You need not worry

It would just take a couple of days extra from your wife's case, for yours to be finalized too. I don't think diabetes / overweight is an issue, as long as it is with in control. The referral of your results is a routine process and should be no cause of concern


----------



## OllySyd

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> My status changed to ABPF on 22nd , since then I never heard anything from DIAC , I called DIAC today morning , they informed that u have CO & they take 4 to 6 weeks to contact you , currently they performing routine checks , not sure when I would get an update  I have been waiting for long now . Hope for best , other left June applicants please share your status .
> 
> All the best for all applicants .
> 
> Regards
> San


Congrats San

Wishing you the very best for the much awaited news, soon


----------



## OllySyd

shanders said:


> hi sgn, thanks for your reply.
> 
> i preloaded the medicals and aus pcc.I did not receive the india pcc yet at that time.the CO asked for wife birth cert and india pcc.the status changed to received once CO is assigned and remained in that state till now


Shanders,

From my personal experience and that of a couple of others in the forum, status update should not be a concern

I have my grant, but still my docs are shown as required.

Don't worry.

Some COs are prompt and meticulous and update the status of each and every doc as and when it is received / met. Some co's are not.


----------



## Pradiprn

OllySyd said:


> Pradipm
> 
> You need not worry
> 
> It would just take a couple of days extra from your wife's case, for yours to be finalized too. I don't think diabetes / overweight is an issue, as long as it is with in control. The referral of your results is a routine process and should be no cause of concern


Thanks Olly
Lets see how it all pans out...i guess will have to wait for a few more days.


----------



## amitambika

Just to let everybody know I have the CO allocated yesterday.I had applied on 3rd Aug 2011.He has asked for some documents which I plan to upload soon


----------



## clerk85

amitambika said:


> Just to let everybody know I have the CO allocated yesterday.I had applied on 3rd Aug 2011.He has asked for some documents which I plan to upload soon


Congrats! Wish you a quick grant


----------



## Jivesha

amitambika said:


> Just to let everybody know I have the CO allocated yesterday.I had applied on 3rd Aug 2011.He has asked for some documents which I plan to upload soon


Congratulations! Good news.


----------



## vickey1

amitambika said:


> Just to let everybody know I have the CO allocated yesterday.I had applied on 3rd Aug 2011.He has asked for some documents which I plan to upload soon


Congratulations and all the very best for the visa grant


----------



## Riza2012

ok according to recent information i think confirmed diac will be working within this range June - September for the next 1 month, then in May they start October - January.


----------



## stormgal

Riza2012 said:


> ok according to recent information i think confirmed diac will be working within this range June - September for the next 1 month, then in May they start October - January.


Hi Riza, can you kindly share the source of the information with us? ATM I don't think that it will take a month to process those applications because the volume of June-September applicants is not greater than that of post July 1st applications. 

I believe that October's will get allocated as early as either this or next week. I could be wrong, but this is my belief based on stats.


----------



## incredible4

incredible4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just an update:
> 
> Got CO assigned today . been following up this site very closely. you guys are fantastic~!!.
> will post any question if am need some help. thanks!!
> 
> Visa 176 : Application 25-June-11. PCC and Meds : pending


Hi Guys,

just any update on my status.

Visa 176 : Application 25-June-11. PCC 15-march and Meds : finalize 13-march. new passport renewal together with form 929 submitted 27-march.
Visa grant : pending.

anybody knows how long normally CO will approved the Visa : )? if nothing else is pending from them.? just log in the check online application i can still saw all the doc checklist is in "required" states instead of met..??


thanks.


----------



## krishz

Hi Guys,

Today is the 15th day since got call from AHC but still no information from DIAC.........

wwwwwwwwwooooooooooorrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddd.....


----------



## danielteh

incredible4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just any update on my status.
> 
> Visa 176 : Application 25-June-11. PCC 15-march and Meds : finalize 13-march. new passport renewal together with form 929 submitted 27-march.
> Visa grant : pending.
> 
> anybody knows how long normally CO will approved the Visa : )? if nothing else is pending from them.? just log in the check online application i can still saw all the doc checklist is in "required" states instead of met..??
> 
> thanks.


Hi incredible

My grant was approved one day after submitting my PCC, which is the final doc they need for my case


----------



## heine77

ABPF today!!! Whooohooo!!! 15 July 2011 applicant


----------



## clerk85

heine77 said:


> ABPF today!!! Whooohooo!!! 15 July 2011 applicant


Congrats!

Atlast you have broken the silence


----------



## Jivesha

heine77 said:


> ABPF today!!! Whooohooo!!! 15 July 2011 applicant


Awesome news Heine. At Laaast!!...
Congratulations...


----------



## itskamran

heine77 said:


> ABPF today!!! Whooohooo!!! 15 July 2011 applicant


good news, means DIAC is regaining its pace


----------



## vickey1

heine77 said:


> ABPF today!!! Whooohooo!!! 15 July 2011 applicant


Congratulations. Finally you've got it after a long wait. All the very best for your visa grant.


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> Pakistanis, where are all of you who are stuck in security checks, any update?????


My ABPF and CO assigned in December 2011 so still in wait mode...what about others?


----------



## itskamran

Player said:


> My ABPF and CO assigned in December 2011 so still in wait mode...what about others?


Still waiting to clear security checks, 7th month has started as Form 80 submitted on 26 Sep 2011


----------



## itskamran

Player said:


> My ABPF and CO assigned in December 2011 so still in wait mode...what about others?


Player please pray for me you are in holy land!!!


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> Player please pray for me you are in holy land!!!


Prayed


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> Player please pray for me you are in holy land!!!


What technologies you work on? And are you in contact with other Software Devs moving to Aussi land and are present here?


----------



## Confused_73

I had a CO allocated last week. I applied on the 2/9/2011

I just need to get my medicals and police checks


----------



## itskamran

Player said:


> What technologies you work on? And are you in contact with other Software Devs moving to Aussi land and are present here?


Thanks for your pray for me!!! it really have worth for me...

I work in .NET (C# mostly) Winforms and ASP.NET, SQL server etc... you can check my profile on linkedin: 

Kamran Ahmed - Pakistan | LinkedIn 

I usually check job opportunities in AUS for my profession and very hopeful, currently i am in Pakistan and in same company from the start of my career


----------



## Jivesha

Confused_73 said:


> I had a CO allocated last week. I applied on the 2/9/2011
> 
> I just need to get my medicals and police checks


Congratulations confused_73. Wish you a speedy grant. Good luck.


----------



## clerk85

Confused_73 said:


> I had a CO allocated last week. I applied on the 2/9/2011
> 
> I just need to get my medicals and police checks


Great News!! Wish you a happy grant soon


----------



## JBY

Good to see some movement again within the June - September bracket. Definately June batch not 100% done yet, but I have a good feeling October - December will begin Mid April :tinfoil3:


----------



## clerk85

JBY said:


> Good to see some movement again within the June - September bracket. Definately June batch not 100% done yet, but I have a good feeling October - December will begin Mid April :tinfoil3:


I second you but I expect DIAC will not hobble in June in the upcoming update and they will start October - December before Easter


----------



## mahadse

Hi,

Please update my time lines. I am a silent reader of this forum for about 6 months and am very happy to see lot of us helping ourselves to pass through the tough ride (DIAC):clap2:

Eng Australia Assessment : Nov 11 2011
IELTS : Jun 23 2011 (L:7.5, R 7, W 7, S 7, overall: 7)
USA FBI Clearance: Apr 25 2011
175 Applied (online): Dec 13 2011
Medicals : Not yet
India PCC : Not yet
CO : Waiting
Visa grany : Not yet
Agent - Yes
Country : India
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer


----------



## clerk85

mahadse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please update my time lines. I am a silent reader of this forum for about 6 months and am very happy to see lot of us helping ourselves to pass through the tough ride (DIAC):clap2:
> 
> Eng Australia Assessment : Nov 11 2011
> IELTS : Jun 23 2011 (L:7.5, R 7, W 7, S 7, overall: 7)
> USA FBI Clearance: Apr 25 2011
> 175 Applied (online): Dec 13 2011
> Medicals : Not yet
> India PCC : Not yet
> CO : Waiting
> Visa grany : Not yet
> Agent - Yes
> Country : India
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer


Welcome and your information is added in the spreadsheet. We expect more participation from you


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> Pakistanis, where are all of you who are stuck in security checks, any update?????



Well I really dont know I am stuck in a security check or what as the CO is allocated to me since beginning of January as per DIAC but havent contacted me since then. I front loaded every thing I got from ielts to form 80 to form 1221 to payslips to bank statements blah blah blah so i think in my case silent mode is on.
However still waiting .............


----------



## incredible4

danielteh said:


> Hi incredible
> 
> My grant was approved one day after submitting my PCC, which is the final doc they need for my case


Dan,

Thanks for the info. well that was fast..different team might have different standard/speed i guess. just figures crossed for my case.

cheers,


----------



## clerk85

*25th August* applicant *ind175* got CO today. 

Source: PIO


----------



## JBY

Z Khan said:


> Well I really dont know I am stuck in a security check or what as the CO is allocated to me since beginning of January as per DIAC but havent contacted me since then. I front loaded every thing I got from ielts to form 80 to form 1221 to payslips to bank statements blah blah blah so i think in my case silent mode is on.
> However still waiting .............


Sounds like security check, which can take up to 12 months. Have u tried contacting DIAC to find out what's the deal ?


----------



## jamil

gjkl; mjkl gh


----------



## jamil

Is there anyone applied 475 in march N feb?i heard that 475 quota is fill up but not sure.and I saw DIAC announced new rule that 475 ll be closed from JUL 1 12. 
New Skilled Visa and Points Test Arrangements 
I am afraid,are they goin to give more grant before Jul or it is closed for 475?wat ll be happened?
Do anyone know anythin regardin this issue?


----------



## clerk85

jamil said:


> Is there anyone applied 475 in march N feb?i heard that 475 quota is fill up but not sure.and I saw DIAC announced new rule that 475 ll be closed from JUL 1 12.
> New Skilled Visa and Points Test Arrangements
> I am afraid,are they goin to give more grant before Jul or it is closed for 475?wat ll be happened?
> Do anyone know anythin regardin this issue?


Dear Bro,

Why you are dragging unnecessary tension on your head for an imminent cardiac attack 

You have been asked for PCC and medicals a week ago. Just submit it and be relax. 475 visa usually processed withing 1 to 2 months. I have seen lot of cases. New rules will apply from July 1, 2012


----------



## clerk85

wei, 25th august applicant, got pre-grant today without CO contact earlier. It seems that they are hovering on August this week so far.

Source: PIO


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> wei, 25th august applicant, got pre-grant today without CO contact earlier. It seems that they are hovering on August this week so far.
> 
> Source: PIO


Awesome. That's great news.


----------



## RayZor

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> My status changed to ABPF on 22nd , since then I never heard anything from DIAC , I called DIAC today morning , they informed that u have CO & they take 4 to 6 weeks to contact you , currently they performing routine checks , not sure when I would get an update  I have been waiting for long now . Hope for best , other left June applicants please share your status .


Me too!

My status remains ABPF for the last 10 days. I emailed DIAC and a reply email was sent back and cc'd to a member of Team 4 in Adelaide.

I can't help checking each day now and on the document checklist, it still says that all documents are Required:

Birth certificate or other evidence of age Required Message
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Required Message Evidence of overseas qualifications Required Message
Evidence of skills assessment Required Message
Evidence of work experience Required Message
Passport photo Required Message

I provided all of these on 5th September 2011 when I applied.

But when I go to the Document Upload page, these documents are all listed.

When the CO starts looking, should "Required" change to "Met".

In June I leave Australia for 3 weeks on holidays. Would you advise to get my medicals done now and load them now in advance of me going away as I've read that it could take 4-6 weeks before the CO starts processing my app?

RayZor


----------



## sanands2007

RayZor said:


> Me too!
> 
> My status remains ABPF for the last 10 days. I emailed DIAC and a reply email was sent back and cc'd to a member of Team 4 in Adelaide.
> 
> I can't help checking each day now and on the document checklist, it still says that all documents are Required:
> 
> Birth certificate or other evidence of age Required Message
> Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Required Message Evidence of overseas qualifications Required Message
> Evidence of skills assessment Required Message
> Evidence of work experience Required Message
> Passport photo Required Message
> 
> I provided all of these on 5th September 2011 when I applied.
> 
> But when I go to the Document Upload page, these documents are all listed.
> 
> When the CO starts looking, should "Required" change to "Met".
> 
> In June I leave Australia for 3 weeks on holidays. Would you advise to get my medicals done now and load them now in advance of me going away as I've read that it could take 4-6 weeks before the CO starts processing my app?
> 
> RayZor


Rayzor , 

If you are June applicant you can go ahead for medicals , in fact July to oct applicants can go ahead with medicals & PCC . 

Regards 
San


----------



## clerk85

*mikai, kb1983, sandeep & mmurshed:* please come forward if you anything to share.

*mikai:* have you able to sort out agent problem?

*hmsmark:* don't think that we don't remember you


----------



## mikai

clerk85 said:


> *mikai, kb1983, sandeep & mmurshed:* please come forward if you anything to share.
> 
> *mikai:* have you able to sort out agent problem?
> 
> *hmsmark:* don't think that we don't remember you


Hi clerk85, not sure yet. I am contacting my agent like crazy and he haven't heard anything from DIAC. I sure hope our case officer will contact him and not our old agent. :confused2:


----------



## JBY

RayZor said:


> Me too!
> 
> My status remains ABPF for the last 10 days. I emailed DIAC and a reply email was sent back and cc'd to a member of Team 4 in Adelaide.
> 
> I can't help checking each day now and on the document checklist, it still says that all documents are Required:
> 
> Birth certificate or other evidence of age Required Message
> Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Required Message Evidence of overseas qualifications Required Message
> Evidence of skills assessment Required Message
> Evidence of work experience Required Message
> Passport photo Required Message
> 
> I provided all of these on 5th September 2011 when I applied.
> 
> But when I go to the Document Upload page, these documents are all listed.
> 
> When the CO starts looking, should "Required" change to "Met".
> 
> In June I leave Australia for 3 weeks on holidays. Would you advise to get my medicals done now and load them now in advance of me going away as I've read that it could take 4-6 weeks before the CO starts processing my app?
> 
> RayZor


Hey Rayzor, yes go ahead and front load your PCC & medicals right away, since ur from LR country there is no chance of security check. 

I am confident that you will get the grant much before June, ur CO is probably on easter leave or something which is what's causing ur delay.


----------



## clerk85

mikai said:


> Hi clerk85, not sure yet. I am contacting my agent like crazy and he haven't heard anything from DIAC. I sure hope our case officer will contact him and not our old agent. :confused2:


Is there any way to call DIAC and make sure about who is your AGENT?


----------



## mikai

clerk85 said:


> Is there any way to call DIAC and make sure about who is your AGENT?


Is there? I don't know, the last time we called them was to explain our situation and they recommend sending form 956 to them. Which we did. I was thinking if the form 956 has taken effect, our agent should receive an update on our case on his PLE. I am still waiting for their reply. If DIAC still won't recognize our agent as authorized to receive update on our case, then maybe we'll call DIAC. I avoided calling them since it's expensive.


----------



## rahul1969

I think the next update will be around July 7


----------



## JBY

Tomorrow or Monday we should see the official update from DIAC, me thinks 1st week of july most likely.


----------



## rahul1969

If HMSMARK gets her CO today or tomorrow, i think it could be better.


----------



## clerk85

rahul1969 said:


> If HMSMARK gets her CO today or tomorrow, i think it could be better.


R you expecting next update to be in August? :clap2:


----------



## itskamran

I think next update would complete june


----------



## aziz.shan

*no CO reply*

Hello Imran,

As suggested by you, I have emailed CO to move my Mother and Brother's name from 'Non migrating dependents', and put in 'other family members', or to let me know the procedure if I need to do something from my side.

Waiting for reply since 3 days.

sHaBbi..


----------



## virtual_bajwa

I think it will be between 27 - 30 June 2011 for category 4 offshore...
And for Onshore category 5 it will be between the 1st week of January 2009.


----------



## itskamran

Please check the sol-schedule3, just for the sake of information ...


----------



## Jivesha

rahul1969 said:


> If HMSMARK gets her CO today or tomorrow, i think it could be better.


Rahul, your wish has been granted. Hmsmark's status has changed to ABPF today. Yippeeee!!!
Source: Poms


----------



## AngiW

Hi everybody!

Sorry to ask but what exactly does ABPF mean??
I realise its probably obvious but I have to ask!

Angi


----------



## Jivesha

AngiW said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Sorry to ask but what exactly does ABPF mean??
> I realise its probably obvious but I have to ask!
> 
> Angi


Hi Angi,
It is absolutely ok to ask.
ABPF stands for "Application Being Processed Further".
Cheers


----------



## itskamran

AngiW said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Sorry to ask but what exactly does ABPF mean??
> I realise its probably obvious but I have to ask!
> 
> Angi


ABPF means "Application Being Processed Further", in other words CO has started working on your case and he/she will contact you when he/she would need any other info from your side....

Best of luck!


----------



## Mohak

*ABPF status today*

Hi all,

Those of you who have seen my posts before would know that I was allotted a CO in Sept 2011 but could not take it further because my wife was pregnant then. We now have a beautiful daughter, Xena (Born on 12th Jan 2012 in Bangalore, India). Our Police clearance certificates from India and Australia are done. We also uploaded Xena's passport and birth certificate last week and finished the health requirements for all three of us.

The status as of now reads "Health requirements finalised". Does anyone know how long it takes from here?

Thanks for looking!

Mohak

Skill assessment and IELTS done in Oct 2010. Applied for 175 in Jan 2011, CO allotted Sept 2011 and completed all requirements in March 2012.


----------



## mikai

Guys, here's the latest update on our application. In the document checklist it states that the documents of the main applicant is "Met" while PCC and Medicals are "Requested". When I clicked "Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates" it has instructions saying:

_- Before you continue you should read all the information about the Character and Penal Clearance Requirements
- Download and print form Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates by selecting the icon above.
- Carefully read the information and comply with any instructions contained in the form.
- Provide your Police Certificate and any requested documents to the department within 28 days *from the date you lodged your application*._

Sure? We lodged the application last August 15, how could we do this now? Also, only the main applicant's documents says "Met", all dependents still says "Required".

I am still waiting for my agent, he is in Sydney so most likely he will be giving me updates on Monday.


----------



## mikai

I just received an email from our agent. We have a CO now, PCC and medicals requested.


----------



## vickey1

mikai said:


> I just received an email from our agent. We have a CO now, PCC and medicals requested.


Finally you got it. Congratulations. All the very best for a quick visa grant.


----------



## itskamran

vickey1 said:


> Finally you got it. Congratulations. All the very best for a quick visa grant.


Congratulations...


----------



## itskamran

mikai said:


> I just received an email from our agent. We have a CO now, PCC and medicals requested.


Congratulations... Sorry i replied on wrong post before


----------



## Jivesha

Mohak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Those of you who have seen my posts before would know that I was allotted a CO in Sept 2011 but could not take it further because my wife was pregnant then. We now have a beautiful daughter, Xena (Born on 12th Jan 2012 in Bangalore, India). Our Police clearance certificates from India and Australia are done. We also uploaded Xena's passport and birth certificate last week and finished the health requirements for all three of us.
> 
> The status as of now reads "Health requirements finalised". Does anyone know how long it takes from here?
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Mohak
> 
> Skill assessment and IELTS done in Oct 2010. Applied for 175 in Jan 2011, CO allotted Sept 2011 and completed all requirements in March 2012.


Hearty congratulations Mohak. May God bless little Xena. 
To the best of my knowledge it shouldn't take much time now. Probably a couple of weeks, in worst case.
All the best.


----------



## Jivesha

mikai said:


> I just received an email from our agent. We have a CO now, PCC and medicals requested.


Wow, that's great news Mikai. 
Keep us posted of how things go.
All the best.


----------



## clerk85

mikai said:


> I just received an email from our agent. We have a CO now, PCC and medicals requested.


Congrats!


----------



## clerk85

Haley ( 15th August Applicant of HR Country ) got CO today from Team 6 requesting medical & PCC

swarfmonkey ( 24th September Application of LR Country ) got CO today.

Source: BeUpdate.co.uk


----------



## virtual_bajwa

mikai said:


> I just received an email from our agent. We have a CO now, PCC and medicals requested.


Oh that's great news... Good luck and be ready with the action packed next week. Congratulations ..


----------



## clerk85

*Sunshine*, 21st September applicant from HR Country, also got CO today requesting medical, pcc & spouse IELTS

Source: BeUpdate.co.uk


----------



## itskamran

clerk85 said:


> *Sunshine*, 21st September applicant from HR Country, also got CO today requesting medical, pcc & spouse IELTS
> 
> Source: BeUpdate.co.uk


After this post i think in next update CO allocation would complete July.. Comments are invited.


----------



## Jivesha

itskamran said:


> After this post i think in next update CO allocation would complete July.. Comments are invited.


I agree, but doubt if they would it official in forthcoming update.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

I doubt this...

My guess is between 25 to 30 June....
There are some guys in BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications , who are still waiting for case officer. dates are 25 to 30 June 2011. And some of them are of pakistani origin. So be careful before asuming anything. I think it's too early to see July on the table. It will be june in this update.... But still fingers are crossed .. You never know which way things will turn.


----------



## sanands2007

virtual_bajwa said:


> I doubt this...
> 
> My guess is between 25 to 30 June....
> There are some guys in BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications , who are still waiting for case officer. dates are 25 to 30 June 2011. And some of them are of pakistani origin. So be careful before asuming anything. I think it's too early to see July on the table. It will be june in this update.... But still fingers are crossed .. You never know which way things will turn.


Hi All 
I dought if update would reach 30th June , 
me Being 30th june applicant still not Sure if any CO is working on my case or not   , DIAC says i have been allocated CO when i call , but no one has contacted me yet , same case with one of 29th June & another 30th June applicant (Friends), 

Really going  past 2 to 3 weeks as no progress , 

hope some good news flows before Easter ,else i cant have good holiday as well   

really feeling sad with this . 

Regards
San


----------



## itskamran

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All
> I dought if update would reach 30th June ,
> me Being 30th june applicant still not Sure if any CO is working on my case or not   , DIAC says i have been allocated CO when i call , but no one has contacted me yet , same case with one of 29th June & another 30th June applicant (Friends),
> 
> Really going  past 2 to 3 weeks as no progress ,
> 
> hope some good news flows before Easter ,else i cant have good holiday as well
> 
> really feeling sad with this .
> 
> Regards
> San


Indians are lucky as they are granted very soon as compare to us. Be relaxed


----------



## sanands2007

itskamran said:


> Indians are lucky as they are granted very soon as compare to us. Be relaxed


Agreed Itskamran ,i really can understand your wait , hope you get your grant soon ,Good news is always good  

Regards
San


----------



## itskamran

sanands2007 said:


> Agreed Itskamran ,i really can understand your wait , hope you get your grant soon ,Good news is always good
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks for your remarks!!!


----------



## JBY

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All
> I dought if update would reach 30th June ,
> me Being 30th june applicant still not Sure if any CO is working on my case or not   , DIAC says i have been allocated CO when i call , but no one has contacted me yet , same case with one of 29th June & another 30th June applicant (Friends),
> 
> Really going  past 2 to 3 weeks as no progress ,
> 
> hope some good news flows before Easter ,else i cant have good holiday as well
> 
> really feeling sad with this .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hey san, no worries if u look around this forum a lot of people are like ur case , I'm guessing a lot of staff are on leave, so ur co is allocated but he / she are on leave. Im sure after easter things will go normal again.


----------



## itskamran

JBY said:


> Hey san, no worries if u look around this forum a lot of people are like ur case , I'm guessing a lot of staff are on leave, so ur co is allocated but he / she are on leave. Im sure after easter things will go normal again.


Why would staff be on leave????


----------



## itskamran

JBY said:


> Hey san, no worries if u look around this forum a lot of people are like ur case , I'm guessing a lot of staff are on leave, so ur co is allocated but he / she are on leave. Im sure after easter things will go normal again.


Why would staff be on leave????

When easter leaves are comming???


----------



## clerk85

virtual_bajwa said:


> I doubt this...
> 
> My guess is between 25 to 30 June....
> There are some guys in BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications , who are still waiting for case officer. dates are 25 to 30 June 2011. And some of them are of pakistani origin. So be careful before asuming anything. I think it's too early to see July on the table. It will be june in this update.... But still fingers are crossed .. You never know which way things will turn.


It may seems to be a little bit aggressive comment but I would like to say expats and poms forum members are most active for OZ immigration. If you flashback to a bit earlier stage, for example: April 2011, you will see most of the members of beupdate have no CO! Even if you look into July'11 sheet you will see hmsmark, heine yet not have CO in beupdate list!

But I will not be surprised at all if next update is near 30th June  or to 31st July


----------



## fjamils

i have applied for 175 visa class on 14 march 2012, my agent say that 

1- visa grant will take approx 1.5 years from the date of application 
2- form 80 is changing in April so we cant front upload form 80

is it true your precious comments will be highly appreciated thanks


----------



## JBY

fjamils said:


> i have applied for 175 visa class on 14 march 2012, my agent say that
> 
> 1- visa grant will take approx 1.5 years from the date of application
> 2- form 80 is changing in April so we cant front upload form 80
> 
> is it true your precious comments will be highly appreciated thanks


1. Currently Those 175 without security check get the grant within 6 Months, those with security check (most likely in ur case due to Pakistan) end up waiting an additional 6 - 12 months, so yes around a total of 1.5 Years in ur case (unless u don't get security check nightmare).

2. Not sure about this, didn't hear any such changes yet. but possible


----------



## clerk85

fjamils said:


> i have applied for 175 visa class on 14 march 2012, my agent say that
> 
> 1- visa grant will take approx 1.5 years from the date of application
> 2- form 80 is changing in April so we cant front upload form 80
> 
> is it true your precious comments will be highly appreciated thanks


You can upload form 80 later when CO ask for.

*About processing time:* if you are from pakistan and male then probability of escaping security nightmare is very very low.


----------



## hahamed

new 2012 Form80 (19 page) is already different from Last years (8 page).

i hope it wont increase from 19 page version yet again (in April !?)


----------



## fjamils

clerk85 said:


> You can upload form 80 later when CO ask for.
> 
> *About processing time:* if you are from pakistan and male then probability of escaping security nightmare is very very low.


thank u for your reply... im married n have 2 kids will that make ne difference in processing time?


----------



## clerk85

fjamils said:


> thank u for your reply... im married n have 2 kids will that make ne difference in processing time?


Family members will not be have any effect on processing time unless any medical complications arises any of your family member during medical exam or lack of required documents.


----------



## itskamran

fjamils said:


> i have applied for 175 visa class on 14 march 2012, my agent say that
> 
> 1- visa grant will take approx 1.5 years from the date of application
> 2- form 80 is changing in April so we cant front upload form 80
> 
> is it true your precious comments will be highly appreciated thanks


I think all Pakistan applicants are treated in same manner. You can check my timelines. I am also stuck in security checks.


----------



## rahul1969

itskamran said:


> I think all Pakistan applicants are treated in same manner. You can check my timelines. I am also stuck in security checks.


Itskamran

Sad but what can you expect.


----------



## Jivesha

PatrickW, a 19th Sept HR applicant has been allocated to a CO today. That's right....TODAY... SATURDAY!!!:clap2:

Source: Poms


----------



## itskamran

Jivesha said:


> PatrickW, a 19th Sept HR applicant has been allocated to a CO today. That's right....TODAY... SATURDAY!!!:clap2:
> 
> Source: Poms


But Saturday is holiday how is it possible????


----------



## itskamran

I think CO would be allocated on Friday...


----------



## Jivesha

itskamran said:


> I think CO would be allocated on Friday...


PatrickW had checked the mail yesterday at 11 pm Adelaide time but there was no mail. He checked it today at 10 am Adelaide time and there was a mail. what do you say about that?


----------



## itskamran

Jivesha said:


> PatrickW had checked the mail yesterday at 11 pm Adelaide time but there was no mail. He checked it today at 10 am Adelaide time and there was a mail. what do you say about that?


Then i think there would be an automated system CO would have put email in that system (queue) or mail server would have sent email with delay


----------



## virtual_bajwa

It's possible.. It happened in past too. Now a days, work is done through computers. So it can be done from anywhere even from home or from some other places. Yes It could be possible that case officer forgot to send it on friday.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Just want to know one more thing?
Well just want to know that whether DIAC will start cat 5 offshore once all the case officers to be allocated to category 4 offshore or they will wait for their grants?


----------



## OllySyd

aziz.shan said:


> Hello Imran,
> 
> As suggested by you, I have emailed CO to move my Mother and Brother's name from 'Non migrating dependents', and put in 'other family members', or to let me know the procedure if I need to do something from my side.
> 
> Waiting for reply since 3 days.
> 
> sHaBbi..


You have to do a form 1023 for this change


----------



## Werns

*Going on holiday*

Do I need to inform DIAC of a change in address if I'm going to be away from home for 6 weeks?
If so, how do I do that?


----------



## sanands2007

Werns said:


> Do I need to inform DIAC of a change in address if I'm going to be away from home for 6 weeks?
> If so, how do I do that?


hello Wern, 

It is not necessary to inform DIAC if you are going on a vacation , also If you your application is E based then you need not worry as they contact you only by Email , 
If paper based then you can send a email to DIAC informing same . 

i have travelled outside country for 6 weeks last mon & called DIAC to check if i need to intimate , they informed that for E based application CO would contact only by Email , so we need to keep track on email on regular basis . 

Regards
San


----------



## Werns

sanands2007 said:


> hello Wern,
> 
> It is not necessary to inform DIAC if you are going on a vacation , also If you your application is E based then you need not worry as they contact you only by Email ,
> If paper based then you can send a email to DIAC informing same .
> 
> i have travelled outside country for 6 weeks last mon & called DIAC to check if i need to intimate , they informed that for E based application CO would contact only by Email , so we need to keep track on email on regular basis .
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks San,

Thought so, but just wanted to make sure, since they say online that you should always inform them of any changes.


----------



## clerk85

Dear Newbies,

Please add you details to our spreadsheet for Priority 4 group applicants.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmMHTHNzXsXNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE#gid=0

Please use the following link to input your information to the spreadsheet
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

Or give information here:

Name (forum username):
Nationality:
Current Location:
Destination:
Visa Type:
Date of Visa application:
Occupation:
Onshore / Offshore: 
Processing Priority Group (Category 1/3/4/5):
Date Medicals submitted: 
Date Police check submitted:
Date CO assigned:
Date visa granted: 

Waiting for active participation of new members.


----------



## AngiW

Hey everyone!

Woo Hooo! Its getting closer! Just read on britishexpats.com that shackybracky got a CO yesterday! She applied for a 175 on 3rd OCTOBER 2011!!!! 

That's right - OCTOBER!!!


----------



## AngiW

here's the link: 

got our case officer... [/url]

got our case officer...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Good news this saturday morning, we have our case officer woo!! We've been requested to send form 80, bank statements and wage slips, and police checks within 28 days. We only applied for the 175 in october so we're very surprised to hear so soon. It's typical that we're away in Ireland at a wedding so we can't get on with it straight away. Roll on Monday!!
__________________
AHPRA application sent 16/05/2011, IELTS results 11/06/2011 R:7 W:7 S:9 L:9, ANMAC assessment approved 01/10/2011, 175 Visa applied for 03/10/2011


----------



## Jivesha

AngiW said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Woo Hooo! Its getting closer! Just read on britishexpats.com that shackybracky got a CO yesterday! She applied for a 175 on 3rd OCTOBER 2011!!!!
> 
> That's right - OCTOBER!!!


That's awesome news AngiW!! Thanks for sharing that. At this speed, our date isn't far... :clap2:


----------



## AngiW

:grouphug:I'm so excited! I'm starting to wonder what I'll be like when we finally get our own CO! LOL
This is the first Oct applicant I've seen to have a CO already:cheer2:


----------



## clerk85

Tomorrow's update could be very interesting/disappointing. 3rd October'11 applicant has CO while a few June applicants still craving to hear from CO although some of them know that they already have CO by calling DIAC but no official contact yet!


----------



## stormgal

clerk85 said:


> Tomorrow's update could be very interesting/disappointing. 3rd October'11 applicant has CO while a few June applicants still craving to hear from CO although some of them know that they already have CO by calling DIAC but no official contact yet!


Well, my opinion is the updates won't mean much unless you're a June or early July applicant. Some of us Augusts and Septembers were pleasantly surprised to get a CO so soon.

I'm wondering if tomorrow will bring some Novembers and December allocations! I have a strong feeling it will. Better keep checking your status!


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> Tomorrow's update could be very interesting/disappointing. 3rd October'11 applicant has CO while a few June applicants still craving to hear from CO although some of them know that they already have CO by calling DIAC but no official contact yet!


Waiting for tomorrow's update feels like watching the final minutes of a world cup match....


----------



## Jivesha

Its 9th August!!!!! Wohoooo!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## mandhani

Latest update for category 4 is 9th of August...Way over our expectations..I am sure this is the future where DIAC will go past a month or more every fortnight.


----------



## ravinder608

*Type of verification*



itskamran said:


> No, It has been changed to "Received" instead of "Requested". I submitted it in Sep 2011.
> 
> In fact i wanted to know from my CO that what about my JOB verification but i could not ask her directly that's why i just requested her to update my online status and results are according to my wish


Hi all, 

What type of job verification call you recieved? 
Was it you or your employer who was called? 
Do you know what details they ask? 
Do they contact all the companies mentioned or only the current one?

Also, For addresses of residence:
1. What if i do not have the pincodes or the places?

Kindly help.


----------



## clerk85

mandhani said:


> Latest update for category 4 is 9th of August...Way over our expectations..I am sure this is the future where DIAC will go past a month or more every fortnight.


I agree with you.


----------



## melbourne

Latest DIAC update is August 9th, 2011.

Holy Cow

-Melbourne


----------



## sb27

Please enter my details in the spreadsheet.

Name (forum username):sb27
Nationality:Indian
Current Location:India
Destination:
Visa Type:175 online
Date of Visa application: 10th Jan 2012
Occupation: Software engineer
Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
Processing Priority Group (Category 1/3/4/5): 4
Date Medicals submitted: --
Date Police check submitted:--
Date CO assigned:--
Date visa granted: --

Waiting for active participation of new members.[/QUOTE]

Regards,
sb27


----------



## sandylewis

Would be interesting too see the next update. July usually has low applications. Good to see some oct applicants getting CO allocated. 

Wish next update is Sept. We can hope to reach Feb (my application ) in 2-3 months time:clap2::clap2:



melbourne said:


> Latest DIAC update is August 9th, 2011.
> 
> Holy Cow
> 
> -Melbourne


----------



## clerk85

sb27 said:


> Please enter my details in the spreadsheet.
> 
> Name (forum username):sb27
> Nationality:Indian
> Current Location:India
> Destination:
> Visa Type:175 online
> Date of Visa application: 10th Jan 2012
> Occupation: Software engineer
> Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
> Processing Priority Group (Category 1/3/4/5): 4
> Date Medicals submitted: --
> Date Police check submitted:--
> Date CO assigned:--
> Date visa granted: --
> 
> Waiting for active participation of new members.



Your information has been added to our spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmMHTHNzXsXNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## fjamils

gud to see that they are moving really fast now!


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> Your information has been added to our spreadsheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmMHTHNzXsXNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&pli=1#gid=0


Now that DIAC is officially in August, all the dormant users prior to 9th August have been moved to "Inert Users" sheet. 
We'll be more than happy to move them back to the main sheet as soon as we hear from them. 
The users are Orange10, PrakashG, Jawwad and Vjanz.

Good luck for a smooth and speedy grant to all members who have a CO, and good luck also to members who are waiting for a CO.


----------



## itskamran

Jivesha said:


> Its 9th August!!!!! Wohoooo!!!!! :clap2:


Big jump really!!!


----------



## itskamran

ravinder608 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What type of job verification call you recieved?
> Was it you or your employer who was called?
> Do you know what details they ask?
> Do they contact all the companies mentioned or only the current one?
> 
> Also, For addresses of residence:
> 1. What if i do not have the pincodes or the places?
> 
> Kindly help.


In my case they called in my company and talked with my BOSS.
They asked:

My Designation
For my job length
My designation
About letter given by my company (whether they issued me)
etc....


----------



## pgm

Hi,

Please update my info in the sheet.

Name (forum username)gm
Nationality:Indian
Current Locationelhi, India
Destination:
Visa Type:175 online
Date of Visa application: 28th Sep 2011
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
Processing Priority Group (Category 1/3/4/5): 4
Date Medicals submitted: -- 30/03/2012
Date Police check submitted:-- 28/03/2012
Date CO assigned:--
Date visa granted: --


----------



## Jivesha

pgm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please update my info in the sheet.
> 
> Name (forum username)gm
> Nationality:Indian
> Current Locationelhi, India
> Destination:
> Visa Type:175 online
> Date of Visa application: 28th Sep 2011
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
> Processing Priority Group (Category 1/3/4/5): 4
> Date Medicals submitted: -- 30/03/2012
> Date Police check submitted:-- 28/03/2012
> Date CO assigned:--
> Date visa granted: --


Welcome to the forum, Pgm. Your info has been added to the sheet.


----------



## forlorn79

Its really great to see such fast movement but i think till we see some grants we can only assume the files has been taken up and assigned but actual work has not started. So if you are reading and you applied in july, august and september hope you post here if youve gotten the actual grant. Would love to know the time taken between the co assigned and visa grant


----------



## Chaths

Hi all, wanted to share the good news that i have been assigned a co today.. Have been asked to submit India-PCC and medicals in 28 days..

How long does ehealth take... If i go by this sat .. 5 days from now.. Will i get the results uploaded in 20 days...


----------



## JBY

love the new official update, broke all our predictions  , i bet they could've gone all the way to mid-september but probably want to avoid people calling them/emailing them. This is great, next update will mention mid october for sure.


----------



## clerk85

Chaths said:


> Hi all, wanted to share the good news that i have been assigned a co today.. Have been asked to submit India-PCC and medicals in 28 days..
> 
> How long does ehealth take... If i go by this sat .. 5 days from now.. Will i get the results uploaded in 20 days...


Congrats for CO allocation 

If your medical result is ok then the clinic will upload through ehealth using TRN number. Once uploaded then it's just a matter of one/two/three days to finalise if no further medical required by DIAC


----------



## itskamran

Chaths said:


> Hi all, wanted to share the good news that i have been assigned a co today.. Have been asked to submit India-PCC and medicals in 28 days..
> 
> How long does ehealth take... If i go by this sat .. 5 days from now.. Will i get the results uploaded in 20 days...


Congratulations!!! lucky one to be an indian


----------



## obelixous

ravinder608 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What type of job verification call you recieved?
> Was it you or your employer who was called?
> Do you know what details they ask?
> Do they contact all the companies mentioned or only the current one?
> 
> Also, For addresses of residence:
> 1. What if i do not have the pincodes or the places?
> 
> Kindly help.


The HR at my company got a call asking for the following:
1. Date of Joining and Duration of employment
2. Current Designation and Salary
3. Brief of Role

Apart from confirming the details over phone, someone from the Aus High Commission also sent a mail requesting for the same information over mail.

My agent advised me that it is likely that I will also receive a call, however I was not called.


----------



## Chaths

itskamran said:


> Congratulations!!! lucky one to be an indian


Thanks dude


----------



## Jivesha

Chaths said:


> Hi all, wanted to share the good news that i have been assigned a co today.. Have been asked to submit India-PCC and medicals in 28 days..
> 
> How long does ehealth take... If i go by this sat .. 5 days from now.. Will i get the results uploaded in 20 days...


Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## pgm

Chaths said:


> Hi all, wanted to share the good news that i have been assigned a co today.. Have been asked to submit India-PCC and medicals in 28 days..
> 
> How long does ehealth take... If i go by this sat .. 5 days from now.. Will i get the results uploaded in 20 days...


Congrats dude  Ehealth takes max 2 - 3 days to finalized if everything is in oder.
Have you already uploded FORM 80 & FORM 1221 or CO have not asked for?


----------



## heine77

I was contacted by our case officer this morning - Team 2. Requested PCC's (I had them and emailed them immediately), and medicals. Our medicals are booked for 20 April. Things starting to take shape nicely now!


----------



## AngiW

Congratulations Chaths and Heine77! Thats just great news. Hopefully things will go quickly for you both now towards your visa grants.


----------



## naveenadi1978

Hi all,

my situation is really worse. I am the only MAY applicant who has not got the grant yet. my time line:

14-05-2011: application date
22-12-2011: CO date
23-12-2011: asked dependency documents, passport and some others.
10-01-2012: all documents submitted.
27-01-2012: all documents MET

After a long gap i.e., one month, CO asked for medicals on 23-02-2012.

23-02-2012: CO asked medicals
09-03-2012: all medicals FINALISED.

Again a long gap i.e., nearly a month

since then no update, no grant, really worried.

its been nearly three months (100 days over) since CO allocated. 

My situation is worst. ALL DOCUMENTS MET and took one month for asking medicals.

NOW ALL MEDICALS FINALISED (09-03-2012)................no news from CO, the wait is really killing, worried a lot ..................... any advice please.........

mailed CO, no reply and phoned twice to DIAC , they told that CO will contact.

any advice pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee..................worrrieedddd............going mad

naveen


----------



## AngiW

Hi naveen.

Have you submitted your police checks? And also if you are using an agent it might be an idea to get them on the case too. 

Failing that, you might just have to sit it out and wait... can't imagine how difficult this is - I'm checking all the time just to be allocated a CO. 

Sorry I'm not more help but i have my fingers crossed for you. Positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## naveenadi1978

AngiW said:


> Hi naveen.
> 
> Have you submitted your police checks? And also if you are using an agent it might be an idea to get them on the case too.
> 
> Failing that, you might just have to sit it out and wait... can't imagine how difficult this is - I'm checking all the time just to be allocated a CO.
> 
> Sorry I'm not more help but i have my fingers crossed for you. Positive thoughts going your way.


Hi friend 

already submitted PCC, 
ALL DOCUMENTS MET, MEDICALS FINALISED, dont know why my visa is not granted. 
just waiting, waiting, waiting for visa
naveen


----------



## imrancrest

hi all.......got some really good stuff here.......i got direct grant today........hurray........

finally the wait is over......i got a stepping stone for a good career......

Good luck everyone......nevertheless to say , this forum is awesome . If anyone needs any help , just pm me ....il try to help you out ......il still be active in this forum


----------



## AngiW

imrancrest said:


> hi all.......got some really good stuff here.......i got direct grant today........hurray........
> 
> finally the wait is over......i got a stepping stone for a good career......
> 
> Good luck everyone......nevertheless to say , this forum is awesome . If anyone needs any help , just pm me ....il try to help you out ......il still be active in this forum


YAY!!!! Fantastic news imrancrest - you must be over the moon (deservedly)!!!

CONGTATULATIONSarty:


----------



## mac6788

imrancrest said:


> hi all.......got some really good stuff here.......i got direct grant today........hurray........
> 
> finally the wait is over......i got a stepping stone for a good career......
> 
> Good luck everyone......nevertheless to say , this forum is awesome . If anyone needs any help , just pm me ....il try to help you out ......il still be active in this forum


Congratsss Imrancrest...!! 
Being a Oct 2011 applicant, I m sooooo..very excited now. The momentum has really surpassed all expectations. Great going DIAC.

All da best to all my anxious friends here..! Our turn is not far.


----------



## JBY

imrancrest said:


> hi all.......got some really good stuff here.......i got direct grant today........hurray........
> 
> finally the wait is over......i got a stepping stone for a good career......
> 
> Good luck everyone......nevertheless to say , this forum is awesome . If anyone needs any help , just pm me ....il try to help you out ......il still be active in this forum


Congrats Imrancrest ! I remember you joined this forum around the same time i started this journey, i applied end OCT so maybe another 2 weeks for me, fingers crossed. Again congrats and best of luck !


----------



## clerk85

imrancrest said:


> hi all.......got some really good stuff here.......i got direct grant today........hurray........
> 
> finally the wait is over......i got a stepping stone for a good career......
> 
> Good luck everyone......nevertheless to say , this forum is awesome . If anyone needs any help , just pm me ....il try to help you out ......il still be active in this forum


Congrats!


----------



## Jivesha

imrancrest said:


> hi all.......got some really good stuff here.......i got direct grant today........hurray........
> 
> finally the wait is over......i got a stepping stone for a good career......
> 
> Good luck everyone......nevertheless to say , this forum is awesome . If anyone needs any help , just pm me ....il try to help you out ......il still be active in this forum


Wonderful news Imran. Your wait is finally over. Congratulations!!.
All the best for your move.:clap2:


----------



## Chaths

imrancrest said:


> hi all.......got some really good stuff here.......i got direct grant today........hurray........
> 
> finally the wait is over......i got a stepping stone for a good career......
> 
> Good luck everyone......nevertheless to say , this forum is awesome . If anyone needs any help , just pm me ....il try to help you out ......il still be active in this forum


Congrats Imrancrest


----------



## Chaths

pgm said:


> Congrats dude  Ehealth takes max 2 - 3 days to finalized if everything is in oder.
> Have you already uploded FORM 80 & FORM 1221 or CO have not asked for?


My agent has already uploaded...


----------



## virtual_bajwa

My day started with really some good news from everywhere. One grant and one case officer...
Congratulations to Imran''


----------



## clerk85

virtual_bajwa said:


> My day started with really some good news from everywhere. One grant and one case officer...
> Congratulations to Imran''


Case officer to whom today?


----------



## virtual_bajwa

perfectmax
PomsInOz Forum


> Whoooooop we have a case officer!!!!! Need to get meds and do police checks within 28 days )))
> 
> So excited and nervous!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else this seems to be moving really fast


----------



## itskamran

naveenadi1978 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my situation is really worse. I am the only MAY applicant who has not got the grant yet. my time line:
> 
> 14-05-2011: application date
> 22-12-2011: CO date
> 23-12-2011: asked dependency documents, passport and some others.
> 10-01-2012: all documents submitted.
> 27-01-2012: all documents MET
> 
> After a long gap i.e., one month, CO asked for medicals on 23-02-2012.
> 
> 23-02-2012: CO asked medicals
> 09-03-2012: all medicals FINALISED.
> 
> Again a long gap i.e., nearly a month
> 
> since then no update, no grant, really worried.
> 
> its been nearly three months (100 days over) since CO allocated.
> 
> My situation is worst. ALL DOCUMENTS MET and took one month for asking medicals.
> 
> NOW ALL MEDICALS FINALISED (09-03-2012)................no news from CO, the wait is really killing, worried a lot ..................... any advice please.........
> 
> mailed CO, no reply and phoned twice to DIAC , they told that CO will contact.
> 
> any advice pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee..................worrrieedddd............going mad
> 
> naveen


you should contact your CO


----------



## itskamran

imrancrest said:


> hi all.......got some really good stuff here.......i got direct grant today........hurray........
> 
> finally the wait is over......i got a stepping stone for a good career......
> 
> Good luck everyone......nevertheless to say , this forum is awesome . If anyone needs any help , just pm me ....il try to help you out ......il still be active in this forum


Congratulations!


----------



## gares

naveenadi1978 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my situation is really worse. I am the only MAY applicant who has not got the grant yet. my time line:
> 
> 14-05-2011: application date
> 22-12-2011: CO date
> 23-12-2011: asked dependency documents, passport and some others.
> 10-01-2012: all documents submitted.
> 27-01-2012: all documents MET
> 
> After a long gap i.e., one month, CO asked for medicals on 23-02-2012.
> 
> 23-02-2012: CO asked medicals
> 09-03-2012: all medicals FINALISED.
> 
> Again a long gap i.e., nearly a month
> 
> since then no update, no grant, really worried.
> 
> its been nearly three months (100 days over) since CO allocated.
> 
> My situation is worst. ALL DOCUMENTS MET and took one month for asking medicals.
> 
> NOW ALL MEDICALS FINALISED (09-03-2012)................no news from CO, the wait is really killing, worried a lot ..................... any advice please.........
> 
> mailed CO, no reply and phoned twice to DIAC , they told that CO will contact.
> 
> any advice pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee..................worrrieedddd............going mad
> 
> naveen


Is your CO from Team 2 by any chance?


----------



## naveenadi1978

gares said:


> Is your CO from Team 2 by any chance?


my CO is from team 4


----------



## naveenadi1978

itskamran said:


> you should contact your CO


hi itskamran

I have contacted CO by mail, waiting for reply since last week. 

Also since last 2-3 weeks tried to call DIAC, but they will not connect to CO directly. Everytime operator will speak to you and the operator says that i have to wait untill the CO will contact.

so, in this situation, what to do? how to get the attention of CO. Which is the best way?????????

naveen


----------



## itskamran

naveenadi1978 said:


> hi itskamran
> 
> I have contacted CO by mail, waiting for reply since last week.
> 
> Also since last 2-3 weeks tried to call DIAC, but they will not connect to CO directly. Everytime operator will speak to you and the operator says that i have to wait untill the CO will contact.
> 
> so, in this situation, what to do? how to get the attention of CO. Which is the best way?????????
> 
> naveen


I believe your case is completed positively, it is possible that your CO may be on leave etc....
There is one other way and that is to raise a PLE..


----------



## itskamran

Here is the link for PLE
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## Mohak

*Visa granted today!*

Hi all,

Happy to announce that I received my VISA SC 175 grant letter today. My initial entry date needs to be before 29 Dec 2012. I will be travelling soon as I get a job 

See you in Melbourne!

Mohak

Applied for VISA 175 in Jan 2011. CO allotted Sept 2011 and Documents completed March 2012.


----------



## clerk85

Mohak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I received my VISA SC 175 grant letter today. My initial entry date needs to be before 29 Dec 2012. I will be travelling soon as I get a job
> 
> See you in Melbourne!
> 
> Mohak
> 
> Applied for VISA 175 in Jan 2011. CO allotted Sept 2011 and Documents completed March 2012.


Congrats and wish you a bright future in Melbourne


----------



## itskamran

Mohak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I received my VISA SC 175 grant letter today. My initial entry date needs to be before 29 Dec 2012. I will be travelling soon as I get a job
> 
> See you in Melbourne!
> 
> Mohak
> 
> Applied for VISA 175 in Jan 2011. CO allotted Sept 2011 and Documents completed March 2012.


Congratulation and best of luck


----------



## melbourne

Mohak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I received my VISA SC 175 grant letter today. My initial entry date needs to be before 29 Dec 2012. I will be travelling soon as I get a job
> 
> See you in Melbourne!
> 
> Mohak
> 
> Applied for VISA 175 in Jan 2011. CO allotted Sept 2011 and Documents completed March 2012.



Congrats!

So you going to apply for jobs from here itself or planning to go there for job search?

-Melbourne


----------



## Player

Mohak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I received my VISA SC 175 grant letter today. My initial entry date needs to be before 29 Dec 2012. I will be travelling soon as I get a job
> 
> See you in Melbourne!
> 
> Mohak
> 
> Applied for VISA 175 in Jan 2011. CO allotted Sept 2011 and Documents completed March 2012.


Congratulations!:clap2:


----------



## Player

Guys what is the current trend about security checks OR in other words how much time is it taking for Pakistani applicants after CO assignment. Particularly in GSM175 ?


----------



## aziz.shan

*waiting for reply from CO*

Hello All,

I have been waiting for reply from CO since last 6 days.

When I sent the query, I got an auto reply saying they will respond within 7 working days.

Only 1 day left now.

Is there any possibility that they delay replying any further, beyond 7 days?!

My CO is from Team 4.

Thanks,
sHaBbi..


----------



## itskamran

Player said:


> Guys what is the current trend about security checks OR in other words how much time is it taking for Pakistani applicants after CO assignment. Particularly in GSM175 ?


Check my timelines below in my signatures. I am still waiting for PCC and Medical Call. However i am expecting in this or in may...


----------



## itskamran

Player said:


> Guys what is the current trend about security checks OR in other words how much time is it taking for Pakistani applicants after CO assignment. Particularly in GSM175 ?


I think DIAC is clearing indians with Security Check and for Pakistanis its about 6 to 9 months, According to info that i have collected from different forums


----------



## itskamran

Player,

You can join this forum thread

HR applicants where are you now?? - Page 398

its about pakistani applicants


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> I think DIAC is clearing indians with Security Check and for Pakistanis its about 6 to 9 months, According to info that i have collected from different forums


Thanks itskamran...


----------



## itskamran

Player said:


> Thanks itskamran...


I was allocated CO in Sep 2011 you should expect your medial/pcc call very near to me!!! However its the matter of luck you may get it before me....

Best of luck


----------



## itskamran

Delays are killing me as well Player, you are not alone


----------



## JBY

I have a question for Pakistan & Other HR applicants. If you FRONTLOAD your PCC & MEdicals does it REDUCE the chance of getting security check ? or it doesn't matter either way . Has anyone here able to find a pattern? As i was wondering if front loading PCC actually helps skip security checks.


----------



## Maz25

JBY said:


> I have a question for Pakistan & Other HR applicants. If you FRONTLOAD your PCC & MEdicals does it REDUCE the chance of getting security check ? or it doesn't matter either way . Has anyone here able to find a pattern? As i was wondering if front loading PCC actually helps skip security checks.


It will make no difference whatsover. It is not advisable to frontload if there is even the slightest chance that you will have to undergo a security check as the validity of your PCC and medical will run out and you will have to pay to have them done again.


----------



## haseeb85uk

itskamran said:


> Delays are killing me as well Player, you are not alone


well im posting after quite sumtime...i had promised myself not to visit the forums coz it made me fall in depression finally came online just to check,,any pakistanis other than itskamran and leptocurtic who had had cos between august and december? does anyone know abt leptocurtic what happened to him?


----------



## itskamran

JBY said:


> I have a question for Pakistan & Other HR applicants. If you FRONTLOAD your PCC & MEdicals does it REDUCE the chance of getting security check ? or it doesn't matter either way . Has anyone here able to find a pattern? As i was wondering if front loading PCC actually helps skip security checks.


Not at all, it does not have any impact


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> Player,
> 
> You can join this forum thread
> 
> HR applicants where are you now?? - Page 398
> 
> its about pakistani applicants


Thanks for referring.,..


----------



## Mohak

melbourne said:


> Congrats!
> 
> So you going to apply for jobs from here itself or planning to go there for job search?
> 
> -Melbourne


Hi,

I will first apply for jobs from India, will travel only when a job confirmation is received.


----------



## JBY

itskamran said:


> Not at all, it does not have any impact


thanks for ur replies itskamran & Maz


----------



## JustMe121

haseeb85uk said:


> well im posting after quite sumtime...i had promised myself not to visit the forums coz it made me fall in depression finally came online just to check,,any pakistanis other than itskamran and leptocurtic who had had cos between august and december? does anyone know abt leptocurtic what happened to him?


Well I am a British applicant but in the last 10 years, I had worked in Pakistan for a couple of years and due to that I have been put in to the HR category as well. I am no longer in Pakistan.

CO was allocated to me in October 2011. I checked with him and the reply I got was as below:

Dear ^%$£

This application is currently undergoing internal/external processing which is expected to take many months (possibly 12 - 18). You will be contacted if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.

Kind regards,
^$%^**


----------



## naveenadi1978

itskamran said:


> Here is the link for PLE
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form



I will try to raise PLE, Thanx dear


----------



## Riza2012

HI guyz plz help,

I did not fill up the ONLINE character particular form, i only filled up the paper one (FORM 80) and i upload and people here PLEASE CONFIRM THAT THIS IS OK? did anyone else here DID NOT BOTHER TO FILL THE ONLINE "CHARACTER PARTICULARS FORM" & only uploaded the form 80 ? and got visa grant? please advise / confirm that the form80 is enough and i can skip the online character particulars form. how important it is to fill the ONLINE CHARACTER PARTICULARS FORM ?


----------



## AngiW

Mohak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I received my VISA SC 175 grant letter today. My initial entry date needs to be before 29 Dec 2012. I will be travelling soon as I get a job
> 
> See you in Melbourne!
> 
> Mohak
> 
> Applied for VISA 175 in Jan 2011. CO allotted Sept 2011 and Documents completed March 2012.


CONGRATULATIONS! Great news and all the best for your big move. We'll be Melbourne bound too hopefully!arty:


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> Delays are killing me as well Player, you are not alone


Kamran, you are 176 applicant even then you have so much delays...!!! 

However ...goodluck!


----------



## sgn051

After long long long................yes Long Long Long ....... Long long long wait.....

Finally I get my Pre Grant on Monday ... I was out of town and no much access to Internet so .... sorry to too let reply to here... 

But yes I was lost my hope to grant Visa... may be some of you might know that my case was on hold for my mother medical was not finalized on time it took about 2 months to finalized.... but finally all cleared...

Good luck to all ...  I still keep check post as well if I find some one's case like me or if I know any thing I will reply... 

again Good luck to ALL


----------



## shanders

sgn051 said:


> After long long long................yes Long Long Long ....... Long long long wait.....
> 
> Finally I get my Pre Grant on Monday ... I was out of town and no much access to Internet so .... sorry to too let reply to here...
> 
> But yes I was lost my hope to grant Visa... may be some of you might know that my case was on hold for my mother medical was not finalized on time it took about 2 months to finalized.... but finally all cleared...
> 
> Good luck to all ...  I still keep check post as well if I find some one's case like me or if I know any thing I will reply...
> 
> again Good luck to ALL


congrats


----------



## shanders

Applied for India PCC at High Commission Sydney on February 29. No sign of it till now. Thats the only thing pending and stopping me from getting the grant.


----------



## clerk85

sgn051 said:


> After long long long................yes Long Long Long ....... Long long long wait.....
> 
> Finally I get my Pre Grant on Monday ... I was out of town and no much access to Internet so .... sorry to too let reply to here...
> 
> But yes I was lost my hope to grant Visa... may be some of you might know that my case was on hold for my mother medical was not finalized on time it took about 2 months to finalized.... but finally all cleared...
> 
> Good luck to all ...  I still keep check post as well if I find some one's case like me or if I know any thing I will reply...
> 
> again Good luck to ALL


Congrats!


----------



## sandylewis

Indian PCC at sydney takes only 1 day. I got it in one day. call up their helpline and also check for it online.

The only reason for the delay is if they have sent your application to india for checks,
if they dont find data online



shanders said:


> Applied for India PCC at High Commission Sydney on February 29. No sign of it till now. Thats the only thing pending and stopping me from getting the grant.


----------



## Player

sgn051 said:


> After long long long................yes Long Long Long ....... Long long long wait.....
> 
> Finally I get my Pre Grant on Monday ... I was out of town and no much access to Internet so .... sorry to too let reply to here...
> 
> But yes I was lost my hope to grant Visa... may be some of you might know that my case was on hold for my mother medical was not finalized on time it took about 2 months to finalized.... but finally all cleared...
> 
> Good luck to all ...  I still keep check post as well if I find some one's case like me or if I know any thing I will reply...
> 
> again Good luck to ALL


First of all congratulations on the achivement. :clap2:

Secondly, can you please put some light how did you manage to include your parent after lodging application. Actually I am thinking on the same notes as well. My paretns are above 65, will it delay my application or can it put my application to a risk of not getting grant at all?....please shed some light.:confused2:


----------



## virtual_bajwa

sgn051 said:


> After long long long................yes Long Long Long ....... Long long long wait.....
> 
> Finally I get my Pre Grant on Monday ... I was out of town and no much access to Internet so .... sorry to too let reply to here...
> 
> But yes I was lost my hope to grant Visa... may be some of you might know that my case was on hold for my mother medical was not finalized on time it took about 2 months to finalized.... but finally all cleared...
> 
> Good luck to all ...  I still keep check post as well if I find some one's case like me or if I know any thing I will reply...
> 
> again Good luck to ALL


Congratulations...


----------



## JBY

Player said:


> First of all congratulations on the achivement. :clap2:
> 
> Secondly, can you please put some light how did you manage to include your parent after lodging application. Actually I am thinking on the same notes as well. My paretns are above 65, will it delay my application or can it put my application to a risk of not getting grant at all?....please shed some light.:confused2:


From what i know including your parents as migrating dependents delays ur application even more because u have to submit for detailed health checks, and maybe they will asses your application differently as they might view you as a liability to their country. You also have to provide lot of evidence as to "why" you can't leave them behind.

That is why you will notice pretty much no one includes parents as migrating dependents, to avoid complications, most people immigrate then call their parents later on. 

If someone here actually attempted this by themselves maybe they can help you out further, as i am speaking based on what i read / heard.


----------



## itskamran

JBY said:


> From what i know including your parents as migrating dependents delays ur application even more because u have to submit for detailed health checks, and maybe they will asses your application differently as they might view you as a liability to their country. You also have to provide lot of evidence as to "why" you can't leave them behind.
> 
> That is why you will notice pretty much no one includes parents as migrating dependents, to avoid complications, most people immigrate then call their parents later on.
> 
> If someone here actually attempted this by themselves maybe they can help you out further, as i am speaking based on what i read / heard.


i agree with JYB


----------



## itskamran

Player said:


> Kamran, you are 176 applicant even then you have so much delays...!!!
> 
> However ...goodluck!


I am 176 Family Sponsored not State and FS are treated same as 175 applicants. Moreover i am stuck in Security Checks all other things are MET (According to my online status).


----------



## itskamran

sgn051 said:


> After long long long................yes Long Long Long ....... Long long long wait.....
> 
> Finally I get my Pre Grant on Monday ... I was out of town and no much access to Internet so .... sorry to too let reply to here...
> 
> But yes I was lost my hope to grant Visa... may be some of you might know that my case was on hold for my mother medical was not finalized on time it took about 2 months to finalized.... but finally all cleared...
> 
> Good luck to all ...  I still keep check post as well if I find some one's case like me or if I know any thing I will reply...
> 
> again Good luck to ALL


Congratulations


----------



## Z Khan

Kindly help me out with the BM 

One of my friends is having the status MET against all the documents in the document checklist. 
Is the status changed after verification ? or the verification will still be done ?


----------



## AngiW

sgn051 said:


> After long long long................yes Long Long Long ....... Long long long wait.....
> 
> Finally I get my Pre Grant on Monday ... I was out of town and no much access to Internet so .... sorry to too let reply to here...
> 
> But yes I was lost my hope to grant Visa... may be some of you might know that my case was on hold for my mother medical was not finalized on time it took about 2 months to finalized.... but finally all cleared...
> 
> Good luck to all ...  I still keep check post as well if I find some one's case like me or if I know any thing I will reply...
> 
> again Good luck to ALL


CONGRATS! That's great news!


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> Kindly help me out with the BM
> 
> One of my friends is having the status MET against all the documents in the document checklist.
> Is the status changed after verification ? or the verification will still be done ?


I my opinion status is changed to MET when CO is satisfied with respective area. However its my personal argument and i am not immigration expert


----------



## itskamran

Any good news from Pakistani applicants for security clearance. My 6 months have passed when my external checks were started

Any hope any idea?????


----------



## Z Khan

Whats the difference between the following three status for documents:

Required 
Received 
Met

and is the change in status necessary for each applicant as per the common practice by different COs as I have read somewhere on this forum that people got grant straightaway without any change in status for documents.


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> Whats the difference between the following three status for documents:
> 
> Required
> Received
> Met
> 
> and is the change in status necessary for each applicant as per the common practice by different COs as I have read somewhere on this forum that people got grant straightaway without any change in status for documents.


You are right that some COs do not care of online status.

Required= You have not been asked for the requirement yet.
Received= You have submitted the documentation for the requirement.
Met=CO has studied your documents and he/she is satisfied with it.


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> Any good news from Pakistani applicants for security clearance. My 6 months have passed when my external checks were started
> 
> Any hope any idea?????


ItsKamran, I joined this forum last year and that time I used to see a lot of input and activity from different users....where are rest of the participants ...?

BTW: Hope for the best!


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> You are right that some COs do not care of online status.
> 
> Required= You have not been asked for the requirement yet.
> Received= You have submitted the documentation for the requirement.
> Met=CO has studied your documents and he/she is satisfied with it.




Hi Kamran one more question 
Does MET means the security check is also done ?
I mean you as an example is in security checks is your document status is MET?

BR
ZK


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> Hi Kamran one more question
> Does MET means the security check is also done ?
> I mean you as an example is in security checks is your document status is MET?
> 
> BR
> ZK


I think so if Form 1221 and 80 status has been changed to MET


----------



## itskamran

My Form 80 and 1221 status is still "Received"


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan, Please mention your timelines


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> Z Khan, Please mention your timelines



Application Date: 7th June 2011 (Online) | Visa Type: 175| Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer | CO: Allocated as per DIAC but havent been contacted yet.


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> Application Date: 7th June 2011 (Online) | Visa Type: 175| Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer | CO: Allocated as per DIAC but havent been contacted yet.


You are most months behind me.


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> You are most months behind me.


Yups its almost 6 months. One of my friends who's application date is i think around 26th of June 2011 is having his documents status changed to Met today ..... I have asked him to specifically check if his form80 status also changed to met or not ....... lets c what answer he comes up with ..........


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> Yups its almost 6 months. One of my friends who's application date is i think around 26th of June 2011 is having his documents status changed to Met today ..... I have asked him to specifically check if his form80 status also changed to met or not ....... lets c what answer he comes up with ..........


Is he from Pakistan, Please let me know about his status


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> Is he from Pakistan, Please let me know about his status


Yups he is from pakistan ......


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> I think so if Form 1221 and 80 status has been changed to MET


I dont think so since I uploaded form 80 and 1221 at the time of lodgement and then the day I got ABPF(i.e. got a CO) all the documents got a MET status.


----------



## itskamran

Player said:


> I dont think so since I uploaded form 80 and 1221 at the time of lodgement and then the day I got ABPF(i.e. got a CO) all the documents got a MET status.


Means your " form 80 and 1221" has been changed to met???? if yes have got any medical and pcc call???


----------



## Z Khan

Player said:


> I dont think so since I uploaded form 80 and 1221 at the time of lodgement and then the day I got ABPF(i.e. got a CO) all the documents got a MET status.


Okzzzz well thats something new .......... 
and as u mentioned your status is : BACKGROUND CHECK IS IN PROGRESS .... is this something that u are assuming or its actually written there ........


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> Means your " form 80 and 1221" has been changed to met???? if yes have got any medical and pcc call???


No medical or pcc calls. I emailed them and they asked me not to work on any of these things until asked to do so by the CO.


----------



## Player

Z Khan said:


> Okzzzz well thats something new ..........
> and as u mentioned your status is : BACKGROUND CHECK IS IN PROGRESS .... is this something that u are assuming or its actually written there ........


I am assuming so...:confused2:

What does it mean then? What do you think?


----------



## Player

Player said:


> I am assuming so...:confused2:
> 
> What does it mean then? What do you think?


I remember now....there was an email from DIAC in response to my email related to medical/pcc in which they informed me not to work on these things until asked to do so, secondly they informed me "back ground checks in progress"....

Secondly i browsed the online status and there is no record available for form 80 or form 1221 as MET. Apologies for conveying a wrong message.


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> Means your " form 80 and 1221" has been changed to met???? if yes have got any medical and pcc call???


itsKamran, apologies for miscommunication i checked my online app and couldnt see any record for form 80 and 1221 as met. That means background checks in progress . However I uploaded these documents at the time of lodging the application.


----------



## cutenice62

Hi Player,

How you uploaded the form 1221?? i also applied online (15 march 2012). After filling form through adobe reader, it is not allowing me to save with data. So what i did, i take a print, fill it and TCS it to DIAC Adelaide skilled processing center. do i need to submit online as well? if yes then please tell me how to fill and upload online. In my checklist screen, form 80 is not mentioned. 

Thanks in advance,

Please help.


----------



## Player

cutenice62 said:


> Hi Player,
> 
> How you uploaded the form 1221?? i also applied online but after filling form through adobe reader, it is not allowing me to save with data. So what i did i take a print, fill it and TCS it to DIAC Adelaide skilled processing center. Please tell me how to fill and upload online. In my checklist screen, form 80 is not mentioned.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Please help.



I filled it, print it, sign it and then scanned the copy and then finally uploaded to my online application. 
Regarding your second question about form 80, I am not sure about the current procedure, I applied last year.


----------



## itskamran

cutenice62 said:


> Hi Player,
> 
> How you uploaded the form 1221?? i also applied online (15 march 2012). After filling form through adobe reader, it is not allowing me to save with data. So what i did, i take a print, fill it and TCS it to DIAC Adelaide skilled processing center. do i need to submit online as well? if yes then please tell me how to fill and upload online. In my checklist screen, form 80 is not mentioned.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Please help.


You should upload scanned copies in the link given blow
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel


----------



## cutenice62

thanks, let me do this as well.


----------



## Z Khan

Player said:


> I am assuming so...:confused2:
> 
> What does it mean then? What do you think?



Well Bro I really dont have any idea  ..........


----------



## sgn051

Player said:


> First of all congratulations on the achivement. :clap2:
> 
> Secondly, can you please put some light how did you manage to include your parent after lodging application. Actually I am thinking on the same notes as well. My paretns are above 65, will it delay my application or can it put my application to a risk of not getting grant at all?....please shed some light.:confused2:


Thanks to all who reply as I don't have internet access much here now so just one post for all thanks  

And I will post later that how I added my mother in application in details as I can't type all from mobile yes this process need losts of documents but that saves your $ at layer stage if you know now much 

If I can't reply please send me pm for reminder as now I m busy with finding flights which to catch ... 

Thanks and good luck


----------



## clerk85

Dear New Members,

Please add your details to our spreadsheet for Priority 4 group applicants.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...4N0ZXTEE#gid=0

Please use the following link to input your information to the spreadsheet
https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0

Or give information here:

Name (forum username):
Nationality:
Current Location:
Destination:
Visa Type:
Date of Visa application:
Occupation:
Onshore / Offshore:
Processing Priority Group (Category 1/3/4/5):
Date Medicals submitted:
Date Police check submitted:
Date CO assigned:
Date visa granted:

Waiting for active participation of new members.


----------



## pkrajanand

clerk85 said:


> Dear New Members,
> 
> Please add your details to our spreadsheet for Priority 4 group applicants.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...4N0ZXTEE#gid=0
> 
> Please use the following link to input your information to the spreadsheet
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0
> 
> Or give information here:
> 
> Name (forum username):
> Nationality:
> Current Location:
> Destination:
> Visa Type:
> Date of Visa application:
> Occupation:
> Onshore / Offshore:
> Processing Priority Group (Category 1/3/4/5):
> Date Medicals submitted:
> Date Police check submitted:
> Date CO assigned:
> Date visa granted:
> 
> Waiting for active participation of new members.


My apologies, if this silly question. What is the purpose of this spreadsheet ?

Regards
Raj


----------



## pkrajanand

clerk85 said:


> Dear New Members,
> 
> Please add your details to our spreadsheet for Priority 4 group applicants.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...4N0ZXTEE#gid=0
> 
> Please use the following link to input your information to the spreadsheet
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...ZXTEE6MQ#gid=0
> 
> Or give information here:
> 
> Name (forum username):
> Nationality:
> Current Location:
> Destination:
> Visa Type:
> Date of Visa application:
> Occupation:
> Onshore / Offshore:
> Processing Priority Group (Category 1/3/4/5):
> Date Medicals submitted:
> Date Police check submitted:
> Date CO assigned:
> Date visa granted:
> 
> Waiting for active participation of new members.


My apologies, if this is a silly question. What is the purpose of this spreadsheet ?

Regards
Raj


----------



## aziz.shan

*reply from CO*

Could anybody let me know if it's normal for COs to reply beyond 7 working days, as the auto reply said they will get back within 7 working days.

In my case, 8 days over, but no reply.


----------



## mahadse

Can somebody help me in clearing my doubt. I have lodged my 175 application on 13 Dec 2011 through an agent. And in Feb 2012, I got married and am now working with my agent to include my spouse as secondary applicant. My wife has cleared her IELTS (Overall 6.5) too. The problem we are facing now is, I can't get the spouse name added to her passport as the new Indian passport rule requires a re-issue with her updated address after marriage. Further the passport office is asking address proof for my wife, which she obviously doesn't have as we are just married. So the option of endorsing spouse name on her passport got ruled out. However we have our marriage certificate to prove that we are legally married and we did open a joint bank account and started paying some of our utility bills through it- to evidence we support financially together. My agent is asking me ,whether do I have any other documents apart from Marriage Cert., bank joint account, to evidence our relationship. Can somebody kindly advice me, what exactly DIAC needs for spouse inclusion to 175 visa. I am really confused and worried as DIAC may take up my case somewhere in June or July. Appreciate some help.


----------



## shanders

mahadse said:


> Can somebody help me in clearing my doubt. I have lodged my 175 application on 13 Dec 2011 through an agent. And in Feb 2012, I got married and am now working with my agent to include my spouse as secondary applicant. My wife has cleared her IELTS (Overall 6.5) too. The problem we are facing now is, I can't get the spouse name added to her passport as the new Indian passport rule requires a re-issue with her updated address after marriage. Further the passport office is asking address proof for my wife, which she obviously doesn't have as we are just married. So the option of endorsing spouse name on her passport got ruled out. However we have our marriage certificate to prove that we are legally married and we did open a joint bank account and started paying some of our utility bills through it- to evidence we support financially together. My agent is asking me ,whether do I have any other documents apart from Marriage Cert., bank joint account, to evidence our relationship. Can somebody kindly advice me, what exactly DIAC needs for spouse inclusion to 175 visa. I am really confused and worried as DIAC may take up my case somewhere in June or July. Appreciate some help.



I am not an expert in this matter. But the documentation you have is more than enough for DIAC to consider your wife as the secondary applicant. DIAC doesn't care whether the stupid indian passport office added each others names to each others passport or not. If you added, it might be used as proof. If you did not add, you need not worry.

Government Documentation in developed world is made to help people. In India its reverse, getting a document from Indian Government Office is almost impossible. And passport office is the worst.


----------



## jamil

APPROVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED...HAVE THE GRANTTTTTT!YAHHHHHHHH!!!!! :clap2::clap2:
thank u all for praying for me. 
wish you all the best for your upcoming grant...


----------



## ujwols

mahadse said:


> Can somebody help me in clearing my doubt. I have lodged my 175 application on 13 Dec 2011 through an agent. And in Feb 2012, I got married and am now working with my agent to include my spouse as secondary applicant. My wife has cleared her IELTS (Overall 6.5) too. The problem we are facing now is, I can't get the spouse name added to her passport as the new Indian passport rule requires a re-issue with her updated address after marriage. Further the passport office is asking address proof for my wife, which she obviously doesn't have as we are just married. So the option of endorsing spouse name on her passport got ruled out. However we have our marriage certificate to prove that we are legally married and we did open a joint bank account and started paying some of our utility bills through it- to evidence we support financially together. My agent is asking me ,whether do I have any other documents apart from Marriage Cert., bank joint account, to evidence our relationship. Can somebody kindly advice me, what exactly DIAC needs for spouse inclusion to 175 visa. I am really confused and worried as DIAC may take up my case somewhere in June or July. Appreciate some help.


Hi, for my case I just submitted marriage certificate and it worked. I didn't change my wife name anywhere.


----------



## mahadse

Thank you Shanders & Ujwols. Let me hope for the best.


----------



## rg1prasad

mahadse said:


> Thank you Shanders & Ujwols. Let me hope for the best.


I did the same. I dont undertand why agents are so hopeless... However Marriage certificate will workout.

G1


----------



## Pradiprn

mahadse said:


> Can somebody help me in clearing my doubt. I have lodged my 175 application on 13 Dec 2011 through an agent. And in Feb 2012, I got married and am now working with my agent to include my spouse as secondary applicant. My wife has cleared her IELTS (Overall 6.5) too. The problem we are facing now is, I can't get the spouse name added to her passport as the new Indian passport rule requires a re-issue with her updated address after marriage. Further the passport office is asking address proof for my wife, which she obviously doesn't have as we are just married. So the option of endorsing spouse name on her passport got ruled out. However we have our marriage certificate to prove that we are legally married and we did open a joint bank account and started paying some of our utility bills through it- to evidence we support financially together. My agent is asking me ,whether do I have any other documents apart from Marriage Cert., bank joint account, to evidence our relationship. Can somebody kindly advice me, what exactly DIAC needs for spouse inclusion to 175 visa. I am really confused and worried as DIAC may take up my case somewhere in June or July. Appreciate some help.


For the purposes of application with DIAC spouses name on passport is not required. The only place where you may need it is for Indian PCC, but here too you can bypass it if you and your wife apply separately without mentioning marriage.


----------



## clerk85

jamil said:


> APPROVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED...HAVE THE GRANTTTTTT!YAHHHHHHHH!!!!! :clap2::clap2:
> thank u all for praying for me.
> wish you all the best for your upcoming grant...


Congrats


----------



## clerk85

I’ve received *DIRECT GRANT* notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.

Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


----------



## vickey1

clerk85 said:


> I’ve received *DIRECT GRANT* notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.
> 
> Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


This is a fantastic news Clerk. So happy for you today. Really soo soo happy. DIAC is working at a lightening speed.

I wish you all the very best and a great future ahead.

Keep us posted about your next initiatives.

Once again my hearty congratulations to you.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Jivesha

clerk85 said:


> I’ve received DIRECT GRANT notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.
> 
> Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


Awesome news, Clerk85!!!!. Wonderful news indeed. Wish you the very very very best for your future.
...and thank you for your contribution to the forum.
Stay in touch.


----------



## sandylewis

Congrats Clerk85,

Looks like DIAC is in top gear. Keep it up DIAC. Our time is not far away. This makes the next date extremely important.




clerk85 said:


> I’ve received *DIRECT GRANT* notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.
> 
> Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


----------



## AllTime

clerk85 said:


> I’ve received *DIRECT GRANT* notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.
> 
> Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


Its awesome news clerk85 !!! congrats ... really happy for you


----------



## AngiW

:clap2:Hi everyone!

GREAT NEWS clerk85!!!! And I have some good news of my own - got assigned a case officer!!!!! Haven't done police checks or meds yet so no direct grant for us clerk85!! The meds are the bit we're concerned about so fingers crossed it goes smoothly from here! DIAC are really on fire at the minute! Great news for all those still awaiting a CO! 

Can't believe its actually happening!!!!


----------



## pgm

clerk85 said:


> I’ve received *DIRECT GRANT* notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.
> 
> Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


Congratulations Clerk85  All the best for your future


----------



## AllTime

Seeing DIAC speed i want to pre load my PCC and medicals can you help me on below 

1. What would be the validity of PCC from india?
2. Does dates of Medical and PCC matter for the first entry ?


----------



## adeelijaz49

Hi,

I am a Pakistani citizen. I applied visa 175 in March 2011. 

Since November 1st 2011, my case is in awaiting for National and External security checks. 

How long does it take on average ?


----------



## Jivesha

AngiW said:


> :clap2:Hi everyone!
> 
> GREAT NEWS clerk85!!!! And I have some good news of my own - got assigned a case officer!!!!! Haven't done police checks or meds yet so no direct grant for us clerk85!! The meds are the bit we're concerned about so fingers crossed it goes smoothly from here! DIAC are really on fire at the minute! Great news for all those still awaiting a CO!
> 
> Can't believe its actually happening!!!!


Wonderful news AngiW. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## jamil

Its really GREAT havin a grant... 
only 1 month 8 days after applyin.


----------



## sridharv1

Hi Friends, 

With the speed at which DIAC is progressing, can a December, 2011 applicant (175) expect a CO by May end? I am in a bit of dillemma to file my 176 or not. My worry is if I don't get CO before June end, my priority might go down and my application will take an age to get processed. Could you please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Jivesha

sridharv1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> With the speed at which DIAC is progressing, can a December, 2011 applicant (175) expect a CO by May end? I am in a bit of dillemma to file my 176 or not. My worry is if I don't get CO before June end, my priority might go down and my application will take an age to get processed. Could you please let me know your thoughts.


In the previous two weeks DIAC has processed applicants for July, August and September. At the same speed you can very well get allocated to a CO before end of April.


----------



## itskamran

adeelijaz49 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Pakistani citizen. I applied visa 175 in March 2011.
> 
> Since November 1st 2011, my case is in awaiting for National and External security checks.
> 
> How long does it take on average ?


Brother you are Pakistani, so don't expect to be treated like others. 

My National and External security checks started in Sep 2011. See my timelines in my signatures.


----------



## adeelijaz49

itskamran said:


> Brother you are Pakistani, so don't expect to be treated like others.
> 
> My National and External security checks started in Sep 2011. See my timelines in my signatures.


hehe ya !! I saw some bangladeshis getting visas within a year  

So i felt left out


----------



## rahul1969

Bangladesh is not Pakistan


----------



## adeelijaz49

rahul1969 said:


> Bangladesh is not Pakistan


Well i know that, but i was just mentioning our neighbouring countries.


----------



## lahorimunda

I want to point out a very unfortunate and dangerous trend amongst Pakistani applicants lately. It has been occurring with a high enough frequency that I feel I should voice my opinion here. I have seen many fellow countrymen complaining and comparing their cases openly with people from other neighboring countries.

Now, first of all, I would like to remind my fellow countrymen that emphasizing geographical differences by using terms such as 'Indian', 'Bangali', 'Bangladeshi' etc. is in rather poor taste. IF you really need to discuss something, it is more appropriate to use terms like applicants from India/Bangladesh etc. Please keep in mind that you are aspiring to immigrate to Australia as a permanent resident. Many of you will be applying for Australian citizenship. At that point, Australian society would view you as a source of problem if you keep erecting boundaries based on geographic differences. Remember, if you constantly think in a certain way, it becomes part of your behavior - a part of who you are. So do yourself a favor and stop feeling bad about others' success and instead congratulate them from the depth of your heart.

I know it must be frustrating to go through lengthy checks for reasons that are not of your making, but I am sure that DIAC is doing whatever is humanly possible to ensure safety for everyone - including you when you reach there. One can argue about inefficiencies in their system, but there is no need to become negative about something you can't change.

I think a healthy topic of discussion for applicants from Pakistan would be to discuss the experience of others Pakistanis in the first few months. Quite a lot of Pakistani applicants have been granted visas and many must have moved over. Lets hear all the details from them - how they managed to get a residence, a job, what kind of costs they faced. I think it would provide a good distraction during the frustrating wait.

I would request moderators to please keep an eye on this and take steps before it escalates.

Finally, it would NOT do any favors to the image of Pakistan and Pakistanis if we are seen involved in online arguments and general negative behaviors. I thank everyone for taking the time out to read my thoughts.


----------



## Chaths

clerk85 said:


> I’ve received *DIRECT GRANT* notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.
> 
> Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


Congrats Clerk85


----------



## JBY

clerk85 said:


> I’ve received *DIRECT GRANT* notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.
> 
> Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


Congrats dude ! :clap2: & Good news for another Bangaldesh grant without security check! 

Pray for me too, i'm END OCTOBER applicant so shouldn't be too far off


----------



## Jivesha

JBY said:


> Congrats dude ! :clap2: & Good news for another Bangaldesh grant without security check!
> 
> Pray for me too, i'm END OCTOBER applicant so shouldn't be too far off


Pack your bags. Your turn is very near!!
Best wishes.


----------



## AllTime

Hi Jivesha,

i have same DIAC application date as yours. 7th feb 2012

Any plans to pre load medical and PCC? DIAC is at lighting speed


----------



## Jivesha

AllTime said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> 
> i have same DIAC application date as yours. 7th feb 2012
> 
> Any plans to pre load medical and PCC? DIAC is at lighting speed


Hi AllTime,
Yes, I'm planning to but am waiting for DIAC to reach December as PCC/Medicals decide the initial entry date.
Your thoughts?


----------



## virtual_bajwa

clerk85 said:


> I’ve received *DIRECT GRANT* notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.
> 
> Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


Congratulations and good Luck...


----------



## sb27

Jivesha said:


> Hi AllTime,
> Yes, I'm planning to but am waiting for DIAC to reach December as PCC/Medicals decide the initial entry date.
> Your thoughts?


I'm a jan 2012 applicant. I think I should start gearing up with PCC n medicals. Your thoughts?


----------



## pksonu

Hi,
I have been a follower of this forum for the last couple of months.
Thanks to all the posts - the information here gives a realistic feel of what to expect during the whole PR process.

Can you please add my details to the tracker as well :

ACS - Aug 2011
IELTS - Oct 2011
176 (family sponsored) - 15Feb 2012
CO allocated - 
Meds -
PCC - 

-thanks


----------



## cutenice62

Hi All,

I have uploaded the following documents online. Please let me know what else documents should i need to upload. I applied on 15th March. In document checklist i didn't find anything such as form 80.

1. Birth Certificate
2. Passport Page
3. Passport Photo
4. Evidence of IELTS test
5. Evidence of overseas qualifications 
6. Evidence of skills assessment 
7. Evidence of suitable skills assessment (software Engineer Category)
8. Receipt for skills assessment application
9. Evidence of ALL Experience Letters.
10. National Identity Card
11. TaxPayer Registration Certificate 
12. PDF29 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## JBY

Question for the good peeps here who got a CO recently: Did your ONLINE status change immediately after you got a CO ? OR did it stay the same and only received an email ? Plz advise, thanks !


----------



## Jivesha

sb27 said:


> I'm a jan 2012 applicant. I think I should start gearing up with PCC n medicals. Your thoughts?


You can go for PCC and medicals in mid April. Lets wait and see how fast applicants are processed. If they reach December by mid April then we're on track.


----------



## AngiW

JBY said:


> Question for the good peeps here who got a CO recently: Did your ONLINE status change immediately after you got a CO ? OR did it stay the same and only received an email ? Plz advise, thanks !


Hi JBY

Our status changed because there is now an additional line underneath 'Application fee received' stating today's date and 'Application Being Processed Further'. Also under the details for person 1 there is an additional line stating today's date and 'e-Mail sent to you'.

Actually because we are using an agent the e-mail was sent to her so we haven't actually seen it but it seems that DIAC are requesting more proof of work experience in the form of payslips etc. The problem is that my husband was working for the family business for a time and because of the economic situation here he wasn't always drawing a salary. He has always been in continuous employment and never claimed benefits etc so we are hoping we can find a way around this  And there I was thinking we only had to worry about the medicals.


----------



## Pradiprn

AngiW said:


> Hi JBY
> 
> Our status changed because there is now an additional line underneath 'Application fee received' stating today's date and 'Application Being Processed Further'. Also under the details for person 1 there is an additional line stating today's date and 'e-Mail sent to you'.
> 
> Actually because we are using an agent the e-mail was sent to her so we haven't actually seen it but it seems that DIAC are requesting more proof of work experience in the form of payslips etc. The problem is that my husband was working for the family business for a time and because of the economic situation here he wasn't always drawing a salary. He has always been in continuous employment and never claimed benefits etc so we are hoping we can find a way around this  And there I was thinking we only had to worry about the medicals.


in lieu of payslips try and get a consolidated salary certificate which states compensation paid annually. you can break that in to salary and commissions or whatever mode of payment was followed. since it is consolidated and its annual record it will be allright.


----------



## cutenice62

cutenice62 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded the following documents online. Please let me know what else documents should i need to upload. I applied on 15th March. In document checklist i didn't find anything such as form 80.
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Passport Page
> 3. Passport Photo
> 4. Evidence of IELTS test
> 5. Evidence of overseas qualifications
> 6. Evidence of skills assessment
> 7. Evidence of suitable skills assessment (software Engineer Category)
> 8. Receipt for skills assessment application
> 9. Evidence of ALL Experience Letters.
> 10. National Identity Card
> 11. TaxPayer Registration Certificate
> 12. PDF29 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


Please anybody can help?????


----------



## JBY

AngiW said:


> Hi JBY
> 
> Our status changed because there is now an additional line underneath 'Application fee received' stating today's date and 'Application Being Processed Further'. Also under the details for person 1 there is an additional line stating today's date and 'e-Mail sent to you'.
> 
> Actually because we are using an agent the e-mail was sent to her so we haven't actually seen it but it seems that DIAC are requesting more proof of work experience in the form of payslips etc. The problem is that my husband was working for the family business for a time and because of the economic situation here he wasn't always drawing a salary. He has always been in continuous employment and never claimed benefits etc so we are hoping we can find a way around this  And there I was thinking we only had to worry about the medicals.


thnx for the answer ANgi, and i hope things work out for you, don't worry you're almost there  , my advise is to throw at them as much evidence as possible in many forms, such as ID card, employment certificate that details how much he was earning, etc, any bonus or performance letters, and worst case if things turn impossible a lot of people here successfully got a grant by using a statuary declaration which explains your situation as to why you are unable to produce certain documents, and that you have other evidence to prove it. Declaration can be certified under a lawyer or court judge. There is a format for that declaration can be found around this forum.


----------



## AngiW

JBY said:


> thnx for the answer ANgi, and i hope things work out for you, don't worry you're almost there  , my advise is to throw at them as much evidence as possible in many forms, such as ID card, employment certificate that details how much he was earning, etc, any bonus or performance letters, and worst case if things turn impossible a lot of people here successfully got a grant by using a statuary declaration which explains your situation as to why you are unable to produce certain documents, and that you have other evidence to prove it. Declaration can be certified under a lawyer or court judge. There is a format for that declaration can be found around this forum.


Thank you for that! I've just booked our meds for 21st April and am about to get onto the police checks so at least that's progress! lol I'm sure I'll sort it somehow but I really appreciate your helpful suggestions - as they say - many hands make light work.


----------



## khurram159

You are right form 80 didn't appear in my checklist as well. You can check 'Document Checklist' under your visa status to see if any other document is required. (your list looks complete though)

Most probably once CO is assigned, he/she will contact you for form-80 and if any other documents are required. This is what happened with me.

So, if you want to save some time there, it won't be a bad idea to upload form 80 as well.



cutenice62 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded the following documents online. Please let me know what else documents should i need to upload. I applied on 15th March. In document checklist i didn't find anything such as form 80.
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Passport Page
> 3. Passport Photo
> 4. Evidence of IELTS test
> 5. Evidence of overseas qualifications
> 6. Evidence of skills assessment
> 7. Evidence of suitable skills assessment (software Engineer Category)
> 8. Receipt for skills assessment application
> 9. Evidence of ALL Experience Letters.
> 10. National Identity Card
> 11. TaxPayer Registration Certificate
> 12. PDF29 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


----------



## stormgal

khurram159 said:


> You are right form 80 didn't appear in my checklist as well. You can check 'Document Checklist' under your visa status to see if any other document is required. (your list looks complete though)
> 
> Most probably once CO is assigned, he/she will contact you for form-80 and if any other documents are required. This is what happened with me.
> 
> So, if you want to save some time there, it won't be a bad idea to upload form 80 as well.


The form 80 appeared on mine, and so I uploaded it. It was part of the automatic email that gives you the TRN number. Also asked for was form 1221. 

Did anyone else get a request for form 80 from the automatic email?


----------



## sb27

stormgal said:


> The form 80 appeared on mine, and so I uploaded it. It was part of the automatic email that gives you the TRN number. Also asked for was form 1221.
> 
> Did anyone else get a request for form 80 from the automatic email?


Yes, I had it in my email along with form 1221. Though on their site, it was just form 1221.


----------



## stormgal

sb27 said:


> Yes, I had it in my email along with form 1221. Though on their site, it was just form 1221.


Yes, you're right, I just noticed. The webpage where you upload doesn't ask for the form 80, but the automatic email does. Oh well, too late now, I have already uploaded mine.


----------



## JBY

stormgal said:


> Yes, you're right, I just noticed. The webpage where you upload doesn't ask for the form 80, but the automatic email does. Oh well, too late now, I have already uploaded mine.


Same here, storm gal did you fill in the online web-based form80 though (character particular) ? The one you see when you login to check your status? I have just uploaded form 80 along with 1221 but didn't bother to fill in the online web based version


----------



## stormgal

JBY said:


> Same here, storm gal did you fill in the online web-based form80 though (character particular) ? The one you see when you login to check your status? I have just uploaded form 80 along with 1221 but didn't bother to fill in the online web based version


nope, did not fill out any of that - didn't even notice that bit. I just uploaded the form. Hopefully, it'll be all I have to do.

(and my apologies to the people here who may have gotten an email alert from this post thinking it's some CO or grant good news  )


----------



## stormgal

JBY said:


> Same here, storm gal did you fill in the online web-based form80 though (character particular) ? The one you see when you login to check your status? I have just uploaded form 80 along with 1221 but didn't bother to fill in the online web based version


I just logged in and I don't see that option at all. The only thing "character" that I see is the one to download the forms to get the police checks. There is nothing else that is clickable or for me to fill out. Looking at this online thing, I did not have to fill out form 80 or the 1221. Oh well, they have it now.


----------



## pkrajanand

pkrajanand said:


> My apologies, if this is a silly question. What is the purpose of this spreadsheet ?
> 
> Regards
> Raj


I am fairly new to this forum, that is the reason why I am being ignorant of this. Can someone please answer my question ?

Regards
Raj


----------



## ujwols

pkrajanand said:


> I am fairly new to this forum, that is the reason why I am being ignorant of this. Can someone please answer my question ?
> 
> Regards
> Raj


This is just to track the processing timeline of the fellow boarders. This would help us in guessing our own timeline (eg CO allocation/VISA grant etc)


----------



## pkrajanand

ujwols said:


> This is just to track the processing timeline of the fellow boarders. This would help us in guessing our own timeline (eg CO allocation/VISA grant etc)


oh ok, I get it now. Thanks a lot.

-Raj


----------



## sb27

stormgal said:


> I just logged in and I don't see that option at all. The only thing "character" that I see is the one to download the forms to get the police checks. There is nothing else that is clickable or for me to fill out. Looking at this online thing, I did not have to fill out form 80 or the 1221. Oh well, they have it now.


I have already filled up and uploaded both form 80 and form 1221.
Are you saying there is another form for police clearance? I'm not aware of this. Could you please throw some light on this?


----------



## Jivesha

pkrajanand said:


> oh ok, I get it now. Thanks a lot.
> 
> -Raj


Raj,
Welcome to the forum. It would be great to have your details in the spreadsheet.
Please share your timeline here and we'll push it into the spreadsheet.


----------



## clerk85

AllTime said:


> Seeing DIAC speed i want to pre load my PCC and medicals can you help me on below
> 
> 1. What would be the validity of PCC from india?
> 2. Does dates of Medical and PCC matter for the first entry ?


1. One Year
2. Yes. The initial entry date must be without one year of PCC/Medical whichever is done first.


----------



## pkrajanand

Jivesha said:


> Raj,
> Welcome to the forum. It would be great to have your details in the spreadsheet.
> Please share your timeline here and we'll push it into the spreadsheet.


Thanks Jivesha.

Is this meant for those who applied for Visa ? I just received my ACS results and yet to take the IELTS.

Regards
Raj


----------



## Jivesha

pksonu said:


> Hi,
> I have been a follower of this forum for the last couple of months.
> Thanks to all the posts - the information here gives a realistic feel of what to expect during the whole PR process.
> 
> Can you please add my details to the tracker as well :
> 
> ACS - Aug 2011
> IELTS - Oct 2011
> 176 (family sponsored) - 15Feb 2012
> CO allocated -
> Meds -
> PCC -
> 
> -thanks


Hi pksonu,

Welcome to the forum. Your details are added to the sheet.
Feel free to indulge yourselves in the discussions.
Good luck.


----------



## Jivesha

pkrajanand said:


> Thanks Jivesha.
> 
> Is this meant for those who applied for Visa ? I just received my ACS results and yet to take the IELTS.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Yes, it is for persons who applied either 175 or 176 visa. Once you apply for one of these visas, all you do is sit and wait for a case officer (CO). To know when you might possibly get a CO this sheet helps you in forecasting.
You said you are about to take up your IELTS. Good luck with that and speed up your process. You might be aware that rules change on 1st July. Make sure to push your 175/176 application before that.
Meanwhile, we'll wait to hear about your DIAC application from you so that we can add you to the sheet. 
Good luck


----------



## fabregas

Guys I want to add my details to the sheet..What is the procedure?


----------



## JBY

stormgal said:


> I just logged in and I don't see that option at all. The only thing "character" that I see is the one to download the forms to get the police checks. There is nothing else that is clickable or for me to fill out. Looking at this online thing, I did not have to fill out form 80 or the 1221. Oh well, they have it now.


Oh ok , strange it appears on mine when i login to check my status, under person 1 right under where it says HIV Blood test "required" , there is a link named exactly as such" 

"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

when you click on it, it takes you to a web-based interactive form80 (exact same questions) . Keep in mind this link was there since day 1 but i always ignored it.

Anyway i'll continue to ignore it i guess as i've already uploaded form80 & 1221 ages ago. Anyone else here has this link on their diac application status page and actually filled it up ?


----------



## prisha

clerk85 said:


> I’ve received *DIRECT GRANT* notification today. Yes, you are reading right. 5th October’11 applicant.
> 
> Thank You all for keep me in your prayer and I am also praying for all of you.


Many congratulations. You have been very actively answering queries and supporting users of this forum and it is great to hear that you have finally got your grant. All the best...


----------



## fjamils

prisha said:


> Many congratulations. You have been very actively answering queries and supporting users of this forum and it is great to hear that you have finally got your grant. All the best...


plz add my time lines to ur sheet!


----------



## haseeb85uk

JustMe121 said:


> Well I am a British applicant but in the last 10 years, I had worked in Pakistan for a couple of years and due to that I have been put in to the HR category as well. I am no longer in Pakistan.
> 
> CO was allocated to me in October 2011. I checked with him and the reply I got was as below:
> 
> Dear ^%$£
> 
> This application is currently undergoing internal/external processing which is expected to take many months (possibly 12 - 18). You will be contacted if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.
> 
> Kind regards,
> ^$%^**


lol u better had not worked in pakistan..anyhow u will soon get a call for medz hopefully..wish me one as well coz its getting unbearable..r u a british citizen or dual? secondly did u submit ur pcc from pak?


----------



## haseeb85uk

where is leptocurtic????????


----------



## stormgal

JBY said:


> Oh ok , strange it appears on mine when i login to check my status, under person 1 right under where it says HIV Blood test "required" , there is a link named exactly as such"
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> when you click on it, it takes you to a web-based interactive form80 (exact same questions) . Keep in mind this link was there since day 1 but i always ignored it.
> 
> Anyway i'll continue to ignore it i guess as i've already uploaded form80 & 1221 ages ago. Anyone else here has this link on their diac application status page and actually filled it up ?



Mine doesn't have that. The next link after the HIV test is, "View entitlement details"


----------



## fabregas

JBY said:


> Oh ok , strange it appears on mine when i login to check my status, under person 1 right under where it says HIV Blood test "required" , there is a link named exactly as such"
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> when you click on it, it takes you to a web-based interactive form80 (exact same questions) . Keep in mind this link was there since day 1 but i always ignored it.
> 
> Anyway i'll continue to ignore it i guess as i've already uploaded form80 & 1221 ages ago. Anyone else here has this link on their diac application status page and actually filled it up ?


You have to fill that form..It is not form80. It is called SRAF (Security Referral Application Form). Once you filled it, it will come up in your list of uploaded documents as SRAF.


----------



## AllTime

175 Online - I just saw this after attaching my documents "Attach supporting document(s) for the lodged application with Transaction Reference Number (TRN): XXXXXXXX".

I haven't used my TRN while attaching or naming my documents.

Is it mandatory to name them using TRN ?


----------



## JBY

fabregas said:


> You have to fill that form..It is not form80. It is called SRAF (Security Referral Application Form). Once you filled it, it will come up in your list of uploaded documents as SRAF.


K thanx for the info, i assumed its form80 as the questions are pretty much the same as form80. Strange that it appears for some and some it doesn't.


----------



## sridharv1

If you make a Paper application, is it possible to check the status online later or we just have to rely on emails from CO regarding status of our documents?


----------



## pkrajanand

Jivesha said:


> Yes, it is for persons who applied either 175 or 176 visa. Once you apply for one of these visas, all you do is sit and wait for a case officer (CO). To know when you might possibly get a CO this sheet helps you in forecasting.
> You said you are about to take up your IELTS. Good luck with that and speed up your process. You might be aware that rules change on 1st July. Make sure to push your 175/176 application before that.
> Meanwhile, we'll wait to hear about your DIAC application from you so that we can add you to the sheet.
> Good luck


Thank you Jivesha, for providing the details. Is it not on July 12, the new rules are going to come effective ?

-Raj


----------



## Jivesha

pkrajanand said:


> Thank you Jivesha, for providing the details. Is it not on July 12, the new rules are going to come effective ?
> 
> -Raj


July 12 is July 2012. 1st July 2012 to be precise.


----------



## pkrajanand

Jivesha said:


> July 12 is July 2012. 1st July 2012 to be precise.


My bad. Thanks to point out that.

-Raj


----------



## JBY

Next week is pretty much a holiday, so i don't expect many CO allocations. Things should pick up again the week after.


----------



## mandhani

*Application being processed further*

Hi,

I saw my status yesterday(12 hours back) and there was no change.I just casually checked now thinking it is anyway holidays at DIAC and was surprised to see my status being changed to Application being processed further.

I was thinking it will be delayed but I guess lots of batch jobs are running which are independent of DIAC working days.


----------



## Jivesha

mandhani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw my status yesterday(12 hours back) and there was no change.I just casually checked now thinking it is anyway holidays at DIAC and was surprised to see my status being changed to Application being processed further.
> 
> I was thinking it will be delayed but I guess lots of batch jobs are running which are independent of DIAC working days.


That's great news mandhani. Hope you'll hear some good news very soon. keep us posted.


----------



## sridharv1

Jivesha said:


> That's great news mandhani. Hope you'll hear some good news very soon. keep us posted.


Hi Jivesha,

I am December 2011 applicant (21/12/2011 to be precise). When can I expect CO allocation?


----------



## aarkay

mandhani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw my status yesterday(12 hours back) and there was no change.I just casually checked now thinking it is anyway holidays at DIAC and was surprised to see my status being changed to Application being processed further.
> 
> I was thinking it will be delayed but I guess lots of batch jobs are running which are independent of DIAC working days.


21oct..application being processed further...that is quick man...congrats....

have u been contacted by CO?.. I am 27oct applicant...


----------



## Jivesha

sridharv1 said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> 
> I am December 2011 applicant (21/12/2011 to be precise). When can I expect CO allocation?


At the current speed you can expect a co in third or fourth week of April.


----------



## mandhani

aarkay said:


> 21oct..application being processed further...that is quick man...congrats....
> 
> have u been contacted by CO?.. I am 27oct applicant...


Not yet contact by CO as status changed few hours back and DIAC is on holidays...Most of my documents says received but few say requested thiugh I have submitted those at the time of application so let me see when CO contacts me.


----------



## mandhani

mandhani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw my status yesterday(12 hours back) and there was no change.I just casually checked now thinking it is anyway holidays at DIAC and was surprised to see my status being changed to Application being processed further.
> 
> I was thinking it will be delayed but I guess lots of batch jobs are running which are independent of DIAC working days.


Can anyone please update excel sheet as I am not having edit access to this spreadsheet.


----------



## stormgal

mandhani said:


> Not yet contact by CO as status changed few hours back and DIAC is on holidays...Most of my documents says received but few say requested thiugh I have submitted those at the time of application so let me see when CO contacts me.



Hi Mandhani - just a small curious question, hope you don't mind answering - which documents say requested? Is it the usual police and medicals? I'm wondering if the system automatically checked for documents - considering that the DIAC is closed, or if someone manually changed the requirements to "met" - maybe they worked overtime.


----------



## Jivesha

mandhani said:


> Can anyone please update excel sheet as I am not having edit access to this spreadsheet.


The spreadsheet has been updated Mandhani. Cheers!


----------



## Jivesha

fabregas said:


> Guys I want to add my details to the sheet..What is the procedure?


Hi fabregas, 
Welcome to the forum.
Your details have been added to the sheet. I took them from your signature line. Can you let us know your occupation, whether you front loaded your PCC and medicals? and if you hired an agent.
Thanks!


----------



## pgm

Hi Guys, 

My status is also changed to ABPF on 5th April. Application date 28th Sep 2011


----------



## clerk85

pgm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My status is also changed to ABPF on 5th April. Application date 28th Sep 2011


Congrats!


----------



## sridharv1

pgm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My status is also changed to ABPF on 5th April. Application date 28th Sep 2011


Congrats. Did CO request you Birth Certificate (if you have not provided already)? I don't have birth certificate thats why worried.


----------



## mandhani

Jivesha said:


> The spreadsheet has been updated Mandhani. Cheers!


Thanks


----------



## mandhani

stormgal said:


> Hi Mandhani - just a small curious question, hope you don't mind answering - which documents say requested? Is it the usual police and medicals? I'm wondering if the system automatically checked for documents - considering that the DIAC is closed, or if someone manually changed the requirements to "met" - maybe they worked overtime.


This forum is meant for knowledge sharing and advice so it's ok to ask questions.

No it is not PCC or medicals but my and my spouse's birth certificate as I attached passport copy becoz of unavailability of BCs.Anyway late I got it done so that should be ok to give.

Here is my situation and questions for other documents requested-

Other documents is my work experience though I attached reference letter from current and former employers.Experience letters for first 9.5 years of work experience in IT and I am working for last 1 year for the current employer so gave reference letter from current employer.In addition,I attached last 24 months of pay slips at the time of application so I am not sure what else is expected.Can anyone please let me know.

Another document requested is Spouse English proof which I attached in the form of English proficiency certificate on University letter head.I obtained this letter in Jun 2009 as I did ACS first time in May 2009 and IELTS in December 2009 but was unable to apply due to Feb 2010 MODL changes.I am not sure why it is required.Do I need to attach degree certificate and marksheets as well to show it's 3 year degree.Can anyone experienced help here.


----------



## OllySyd

mandhani said:


> This forum is meant for knowledge sharing and advice so it's ok to ask questions.
> 
> No it is not PCC or medicals but my and my spouse's birth certificate as I attached passport copy becoz of unavailability of BCs.Anyway late I got it done so that should be ok to give.
> 
> Here is my situation and questions for other documents requested-
> 
> Other documents is my work experience though I attached reference letter from current and former employers.Experience letters for first 9.5 years of work experience in IT and I am working for last 1 year for the current employer so gave reference letter from current employer.In addition,I attached last 24 months of pay slips at the time of application so I am not sure what else is expected.Can anyone please let me know.
> 
> Another document requested is Spouse English proof which I attached in the form of English proficiency certificate on University letter head.I obtained this letter in Jun 2009 as I did ACS first time in May 2009 and IELTS in December 2009 but was unable to apply due to Feb 2010 MODL changes.I am not sure why it is required.Do I need to attach degree certificate and marksheets as well to show it's 3 year degree.Can anyone experienced help here.


Just send the degree marksheets /certificate indicating that the medium of instruction is english. This should suffice for english proficiency of spouse. Work experience letters of spouse, if available, would be an added advantage.

For work exp, try sending 3 yrs of payslips/ tax stmts-tax returns for the last 3yrs/ bank stmt showing salary credit for the last 3 yrs. Please note that the 3 yr period is the period of 3 yrs preceeding your application with DIAC. I also hope that youe work ex letter had an org chart signed by your superior's superior.

These are the docs that I gave.


----------



## stormgal

mandhani said:


> This forum is meant for knowledge sharing and advice so it's ok to ask questions.
> 
> No it is not PCC or medicals but my and my spouse's birth certificate as I attached passport copy becoz of unavailability of BCs.Anyway late I got it done so that should be ok to give.
> 
> Here is my situation and questions for other documents requested-
> 
> Other documents is my work experience though I attached reference letter from current and former employers.Experience letters for first 9.5 years of work experience in IT and I am working for last 1 year for the current employer so gave reference letter from current employer.In addition,I attached last 24 months of pay slips at the time of application so I am not sure what else is expected.Can anyone please let me know.
> 
> Another document requested is Spouse English proof which I attached in the form of English proficiency certificate on University letter head.I obtained this letter in Jun 2009 as I did ACS first time in May 2009 and IELTS in December 2009 but was unable to apply due to Feb 2010 MODL changes.I am not sure why it is required.Do I need to attach degree certificate and marksheets as well to show it's 3 year degree.Can anyone experienced help here.


Did you submit the references on company letterhead? Im now also curious why they'd ask you for more information. But then again, if they didn't contact you asking for these items it could be that they just didn't update the system or they just need more time to study the documents.


----------



## cutenice62

Dear Friends,

I applied online 175. Under my name following list is appearing. Please let me know when i need to undergo for following documents. (I applied on March 15, 2012)

1. Health requirements outstanding 
2. Character assessment particulars outstanding (is this form 80?)
3. Medical examination required
4. Chest X-Ray report required 
5. Chest X-Ray film required 
6. HIV blood test required (From where i should go for this test?)

Regards,


----------



## cutenice62

also add my details in sheet and share the sheet link.


----------



## haseeb85uk

cutenice62 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I applied online 175. Under my name following list is appearing. Please let me know when i need to undergo for following documents. (I applied on March 15, 2012)
> 
> 1. Health requirements outstanding
> 2. Character assessment particulars outstanding (is this form 80?)
> 3. Medical examination required
> 4. Chest X-Ray report required
> 5. Chest X-Ray film required
> 6. HIV blood test required (From where i should go for this test?)
> 
> Regards,


you need not do any of these for now.just wait patiently n kp ur fingers crossed..


----------



## haseeb85uk

cutenice62 said:


> also add my details in sheet and share the sheet link.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


----------



## haseeb85uk

haseeb85uk said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


goshhhh where is leptocurtic???


----------



## JustMe121

I applied for 175 as an Accountant back in Feb 2011. At the time I had asked my employer for a work reference letter, which I submitted along with my application.

I was hoping to get my visa granted in about a years time, however that has not happened because I worked and lived in Pakistan for 2 years in the last 10 years. Even though I am British my application has now gone for the security checks etc just like the Pakistani applicants.

The dilemma that I now face is that my company is expanding but my employer is aware that I want to leave for Australia and hence I am being overlooked for promotion. Worse is that my employer has made it clear to me that they would rather see me leave straight away so that they could bring someone else in who would be committed to the company. I am currently working in Dubai on my employer's sponsorship and if I leave my job or am asked to leave I would have to leave Dubai and go back home to the UK (though I could find another job in Dubai but the committment issue would be there, unless I decide not to tell the new employer about my Australian plans).

Given my circumstances I am seriously considering moving back to London and forgetting about Australia completely. My CO has advised me it could take another 18 months for the security checks on my application. I have a young family and I can't put everyone's life on hold just for this.

If I move back to the UK and find a new job there, it would be wise to stay there and get promotion than to move DownUnder and start from scratch again.


----------



## fjamils

haseeb85uk said:


> goshhhh where is leptocurtic???


haseeb please add my details to the sheet as well


----------



## Player

JustMe121 said:


> I applied for 175 as an Accountant back in Feb 2011. At the time I had asked my employer for a work reference letter, which I submitted along with my application.
> 
> I was hoping to get my visa granted in about a years time, however that has not happened because I worked and lived in Pakistan for 2 years in the last 10 years. Even though I am British my application has now gone for the security checks etc just like the Pakistani applicants.
> 
> The dilemma that I now face is that my company is expanding but my employer is aware that I want to leave for Australia and hence I am being overlooked for promotion. Worse is that my employer has made it clear to me that they would rather see me leave straight away so that they could bring someone else in who would be committed to the company. I am currently working in Dubai on my employer's sponsorship and if I leave my job or am asked to leave I would have to leave Dubai and go back home to the UK (though I could find another job in Dubai but the committment issue would be there, unless I decide not to tell the new employer about my Australian plans).
> 
> Given my circumstances I am seriously considering moving back to London and forgetting about Australia completely. My CO has advised me it could take another 18 months for the security checks on my application. I have a young family and I can't put everyone's life on hold just for this.
> 
> If I move back to the UK and find a new job there, it would be wise to stay there and get promotion than to move DownUnder and start from scratch again.


Hi
Very sad to read about your case. I think it is always wiser not to reveal your employer your long term plans. 

As a suggestion, I would say that even if you move back don't roll back your application (don't give an impression to the CO that you are not interested) and obviously don't risk your new job by informing them about the plans. Finally, when you get a grant start search for a better position in Auss while living in UK and if you get a good one within visa validity, move on....


This is all what I think and might not be a perfect solution to your problem.


----------



## Riza2012

Player said:


> Hi
> Very sad to read about your case. I think it is always wiser not to reveal your employer your long term plans.
> 
> As a suggestion, I would say that even if you move back don't roll back your application (don't give an impression to the CO that you are not interested) and obviously don't risk your new job by informing them about the plans. Finally, when you get a grant start search for a better position in Auss while living in UK and if you get a good one within visa validity, move on....
> 
> 
> This is all what I think and might not be a perfect solution to your problem.


Hey man i think the problem is not him informing the employer, the problem is DIAC for security check they call your employer and harass them unnecessarily, which then causes misery and tension for the employee, escpially if ur boss is not good or ur in a v large corporation. I read some people also got fired ! what is the use

i really wish diac stops calling employers like this, if acs approves, states approves , education qualification, english , etc how much proof they want i feel it is only harassment for people in Pakistan, arabic country, etc. Some ppl careers ruined because of these unnecessary calls and harrasment, one proof is this man's story. 

Hope it works out for you man, i'm sure you'll get ur visa soon.


----------



## Player

Riza2012 said:


> Hey man i think the problem is not him informing the employer, the problem is DIAC for security check they call your employer and harass them unnecessarily, which then causes misery for the employee, escpially if ur boss is not good or ur in a v large corporation.
> 
> i really wish diac stops calling employers like this, if acs approves, states approves , education qualification, english , etc how much proof they want i feel it is only harassment for people in Pakistan, arabic country, etc. Some ppl careers ruined because of these unnecessary calls , one proof is this man's story.
> 
> Hope it works out for you man, i'm sure you'll get ur visa soon.


Agree with you brother.


----------



## Pradiprn

JustMe121 said:


> I applied for 175 as an Accountant back in Feb 2011. At the time I had asked my employer for a work reference letter, which I submitted along with my application.
> 
> I was hoping to get my visa granted in about a years time, however that has not happened because I worked and lived in Pakistan for 2 years in the last 10 years. Even though I am British my application has now gone for the security checks etc just like the Pakistani applicants.
> 
> The dilemma that I now face is that my company is expanding but my employer is aware that I want to leave for Australia and hence I am being overlooked for promotion. Worse is that my employer has made it clear to me that they would rather see me leave straight away so that they could bring someone else in who would be committed to the company. I am currently working in Dubai on my employer's sponsorship and if I leave my job or am asked to leave I would have to leave Dubai and go back home to the UK (though I could find another job in Dubai but the committment issue would be there, unless I decide not to tell the new employer about my Australian plans).
> 
> Given my circumstances I am seriously considering moving back to London and forgetting about Australia completely. My CO has advised me it could take another 18 months for the security checks on my application. I have a young family and I can't put everyone's life on hold just for this.
> 
> If I move back to the UK and find a new job there, it would be wise to stay there and get promotion than to move DownUnder and start from scratch again.



DIAC does not require you to stay in one job during the duration of your application. you can change jobs even when the application is in progress. you need to intimate DIAC of the change by filling up form 1022 which is for change in circumstances

AS far as employment reference checks goes. DIAC is concerned only with knowing if you were employed with the employer during the said time and if the employment details about position designation et al are genuine. they will not be concerned about your employers opinion about your performance in the job. 

From what i read here there does not seem to be reasons for you to roll back your application or let go of your dream to move to Australia. However all said that decision will purely be yours as you are in the best position to evaluate your circumstances


----------



## JustMe121

Player said:


> Hi
> Very sad to read about your case. I think it is always wiser not to reveal your employer your long term plans.
> 
> As a suggestion, I would say that even if you move back don't roll back your application (don't give an impression to the CO that you are not interested) and obviously don't risk your new job by informing them about the plans. Finally, when you get a grant start search for a better position in Auss while living in UK and if you get a good one within visa validity, move on....
> 
> 
> This is all what I think and might not be a perfect solution to your problem.


Hi, Thanks for your reply. Yeah I think I will move back to London for now and find a job there. For now I will just forget about my application and look into my options once I get the grant.


----------



## mac6788

Hi All, 

Could any one of u tell me exactly how long it takes to get an Indian PCC in case the address on passport is not same as current address. I applied for pcc on 12 march n still haven't received it. The local police station cleared the file almost a week back, however , I haven't heard from RPO yet. 

Also, how long the uk pcc take??do they send any email once they receive the file or start processing ur pcc??

-mac6788


----------



## mac6788

Hi All, 

Could any one of u tell exactly how long it takes for ur Indian PCC in case ur passport address is not same as ur current address. I applied for my pcc on 12 march , However, I haven't received my pcc yet. The local police station cleared the file almost a week before but the RPO has still not issued the pcc. 

Also, how long I would need to wait for my uk pcc? Do they send any acknowledgement once they receive the docs ??


----------



## JustMe121

Pradiprn said:


> DIAC does not require you to stay in one job during the duration of your application. you can change jobs even when the application is in progress. you need to intimate DIAC of the change by filling up form 1022 which is for change in circumstances
> 
> AS far as employment reference checks goes. DIAC is concerned only with knowing if you were employed with the employer during the said time and if the employment details about position designation et al are genuine. they will not be concerned about your employers opinion about your performance in the job.
> 
> From what i read here there does not seem to be reasons for you to roll back your application or let go of your dream to move to Australia. However all said that decision will purely be yours as you are in the best position to evaluate your circumstances


I agree with you regarding the DIAC rules. However the problem with this is that at application submission time DIAC incourages the applicants to enclose work reference letter from the employer. This means the employer becomes aware of your plans possibly years in advance (in case of HR applicants as their security checks take a very long time). No employer would want to invest their time and resources in a worker they know could leave any minute they get the visa granted. 

For someone of my age (I am 34) and experience (15 years experience in Finance) firstly it is not easy to keep changing jobs and secondly as I am quite higher up if I do manage to change jobs frequently it would be a very negative thing for my CV, as at my level people tend to stay in one job for at least 5 plus years.

Anyhow I have decided to move back home (London) and get a job there. I will assess my options at the time I get the Australian visa. However, given my circumstances it seems very unlikely I would take the Australian option. Having said that, I have learnt in life that you can never say NO to anything, as nobody knows what the future may hold.


----------



## qwerty_asdf

Hi,

This is my first post. Please add my details to the spreadsheet.


Occupation: Developer Programmer 
ACS Application:06/07/2011,
ACS Assessment Completion: 13/09/2011, 
IELTS Test: 22/10/2011
IELTS Results: 03/11/2011
eVisa 175 : 21/11/2011,
CO : Not yet,
PCC Met : Not yet,
Medicals Met: Not yet,
Visa Grant: Not yet,


----------



## qwerty_asdf

sorry, missed the occupation.

Occupation: Developer Programmer

didn't think of edit option first


----------



## Jivesha

*New Member!*



qwerty_asdf said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post. Please add my details to the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> Occupation: Developer Programmer*
> ACS Application:06/07/2011,
> ACS Assessment Completion: 13/09/2011,
> IELTS Test: 22/10/2011
> IELTS Results: 03/11/2011
> eVisa 175 : 21/11/2011,
> CO : Not yet,
> PCC Met : Not yet,
> Medicals Met: Not yet,
> Visa Grant: Not yet,


Welcome to the forum, qwerty_asdf. Your details are added to the spreadsheet.
Hope you'll find the discussions here useful.
Feel free to pitch in and ask questions.
Good luck with your visa hunt.


----------



## Pradiprn

JustMe121 said:


> I agree with you regarding the DIAC rules. However the problem with this is that at application submission time DIAC incourages the applicants to enclose work reference letter from the employer. This means the employer becomes aware of your plans possibly years in advance (in case of HR applicants as their security checks take a very long time). No employer would want to invest their time and resources in a worker they know could leave any minute they get the visa granted.
> 
> For someone of my age (I am 34) and experience (15 years experience in Finance) firstly it is not easy to keep changing jobs and secondly as I am quite higher up if I do manage to change jobs frequently it would be a very negative thing for my CV, as at my level people tend to stay in one job for at least 5 plus years.
> 
> Anyhow I have decided to move back home (London) and get a job there. I will assess my options at the time I get the Australian visa. However, given my circumstances it seems very unlikely I would take the Australian option. Having said that, I have learnt in life that you can never say NO to anything, as nobody knows what the future may hold.


you do have the option of providing a statutory declaration stating that you cannot provide a reference letter from the employer. along with this if you submit the appointment contracts payslips et al, it is usually accepted as adequate evidence. you can find out more about statutory declarations if you run a search through the forum. besides if you have the letters that you used at the time of assessment they are sufficient evidence as well.


----------



## Pradiprn

JustMe121 said:


> I agree with you regarding the DIAC rules. However the problem with this is that at application submission time DIAC incourages the applicants to enclose work reference letter from the employer. This means the employer becomes aware of your plans possibly years in advance (in case of HR applicants as their security checks take a very long time). No employer would want to invest their time and resources in a worker they know could leave any minute they get the visa granted.
> 
> For someone of my age (I am 34) and experience (15 years experience in Finance) firstly it is not easy to keep changing jobs and secondly as I am quite higher up if I do manage to change jobs frequently it would be a very negative thing for my CV, as at my level people tend to stay in one job for at least 5 plus years.
> 
> Anyhow I have decided to move back home (London) and get a job there. I will assess my options at the time I get the Australian visa. However, given my circumstances it seems very unlikely I would take the Australian option. Having said that, I have learnt in life that you can never say NO to anything, as nobody knows what the future may hold.


and correct me if I am wrong but havent you already applie? so its not a concern really at this moment is it? the statutory declaration still works. DIAC officers understand the sensitivities around the whole employer reference issue. atleast thats what i have come to understand from what i have read.


----------



## pkrajanand

Pradiprn said:


> you do have the option of providing a statutory declaration stating that you cannot provide a reference letter from the employer. along with this if you submit the appointment contracts payslips et al, it is usually accepted as adequate evidence. you can find out more about statutory declarations if you run a search through the forum. besides if you have the letters that you used at the time of assessment they are sufficient evidence as well.


I am not sure how it is for DIAC, but ACS CO told me very clearly that the self-statutory declarations won't be accepted.

-Raj


----------



## mahadse

Thats seems to be bothering. I'm a Dec 2011 applicant and am planning to apply for Indian PCC now as I may get a CO probably by mid of may. Hopefully should hurry up to apply for PCC this week. By the way where did you (mac6788) apply for your Indian PCC- I mean which passport office? Thanks




mac6788 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could any one of u tell exactly how long it takes for ur Indian PCC in case ur passport address is not same as ur current address. I applied for my pcc on 12 march , However, I haven't received my pcc yet. The local police station cleared the file almost a week before but the RPO has still not issued the pcc.
> 
> Also, how long I would need to wait for my uk pcc? Do they send any acknowledgement once they receive the docs ??


----------



## mac6788

mahadse said:


> Thats seems to be bothering. I'm a Dec 2011 applicant and am planning to apply for Indian PCC now as I may get a CO probably by mid of may. Hopefully should hurry up to apply for PCC this week. By the way where did you (mac6788) apply for your Indian PCC- I mean which passport office? Thanks


Getting PCC in india seems like a nightmare to me now. Thousand rounds of the nearby police station to get the file cleared and dat too with all the Kharcha-Paani for half of da crowd there. Even after all that...it has been dragging for one month now. Well...I applied in bangalore passport seva kendra.


----------



## JBY

mac6788 said:


> Getting PCC in india seems like a nightmare to me now. Thousand rounds of the nearby police station to get the file cleared and dat too with all the Kharcha-Paani for half of da crowd there. Even after all that...it has been dragging for one month now. Well...I applied in bangalore passport seva kendra.


I understand, my passport stuck for renewal since 30 days (no kidding) , local embassy tells me can take up to 60 days. Can't apply for a PCC without passport. Oh well...


----------



## sandylewis

I am not sure if we really need birth certificate. The message online (175 docs list) states we can give secondary school marks card. My agent has told me the same and has not asked for birth certificate. Also India 10th standard marks card is always used for date of birth proof. Cannot comment much as my application is from feb 2012. If i have to birth certificate then its going to be a nightmare for me as i am in sydney and will need to go to my hometown in india to get it.




mandhani said:


> This forum is meant for knowledge sharing and advice so it's ok to ask questions.
> 
> No it is not PCC or medicals but my and my spouse's birth certificate as I attached passport copy becoz of unavailability of BCs.Anyway late I got it done so that should be ok to give.
> 
> Here is my situation and questions for other documents requested-
> 
> Other documents is my work experience though I attached reference letter from current and former employers.Experience letters for first 9.5 years of work experience in IT and I am working for last 1 year for the current employer so gave reference letter from current employer.In addition,I attached last 24 months of pay slips at the time of application so I am not sure what else is expected.Can anyone please let me know.
> 
> Another document requested is Spouse English proof which I attached in the form of English proficiency certificate on University letter head.I obtained this letter in Jun 2009 as I did ACS first time in May 2009 and IELTS in December 2009 but was unable to apply due to Feb 2010 MODL changes.I am not sure why it is required.Do I need to attach degree certificate and marksheets as well to show it's 3 year degree.Can anyone experienced help here.


----------



## mandhani

sandylewis said:


> I am not sure if we really need birth certificate. The message online (175 docs list) states we can give secondary school marks card. My agent has told me the same and has not asked for birth certificate. Also India 10th standard marks card is always used for date of birth proof. Cannot comment much as my application is from feb 2012. If i have to birth certificate then its going to be a nightmare for me as i am in sydney and will need to go to my hometown in india to get it.


I haven't attached 10th mark sheet but passport first page as DOB proof so may be that is the reason.It's always better to get it done that's why I have got it done 2 months back,


----------



## shanders

Hi Guys....Good Morning....I applied for my India PCC in VFS Sydney on 29 Feb 2012. This is the sixth week now.....no sign of my pcc....as per the high commission website....it is 3 days to 6 weeks....

I called the high commisssion contact center and to my horror they told me that it is not 6 weeks but 60 working days....and what is written in the website is incorrect.....


----------



## mahadse

On 5th of April, one of our forum senior expat (Pradiprn) has responded to my question about endorsing spouse name on the passport (page 1319) pertaining to spouse inclusion process. Thanks Pradiprn and sorry for the late response.

_"For the purposes of application with DIAC spouses name on passport is not required. The only place where you may need it is for Indian PCC, but here too you can bypass it if you and your wife apply separately without mentioning marriage."_

Myself and my wife are planning to apply PCC this week with RPO chennai. I called the PSK toll free to check if Spouse name is mandatory on either of our passports for applying PCC. They confirmed per the current process it is needed, however RPOs decision is final. This would put us in big trouble as we faced enough hassles and finally failed with the bull**** RPO in getting the spouse name endorsed. Also we are expecting our case maybe taken by DIAC somewhere in the middle of May or at least late May (175 applied on 13-Dec 2011). Has any one of the forum folks came across this situation. Is it advice-able to apply PCC separately, hiding the marital status? Or has any one of you succeeded in getting a PCC recently without a spouse name endorsed. Would appreciate some thoughts. Thanks


----------



## virtual_bajwa

mac6788 said:


> Getting PCC in india seems like a nightmare to me now. Thousand rounds of the nearby police station to get the file cleared and dat too with all the Kharcha-Paani for half of da crowd there. Even after all that...it has been dragging for one month now. Well...I applied in bangalore passport seva kendra.


Well,
I do not think you need to go to poilice station. You can get the PCC directly from Passport office.


----------



## shanders

mahadse said:


> On 5th of April, one of our forum senior expat (Pradiprn) has responded to my question about endorsing spouse name on the passport (page 1319) pertaining to spouse inclusion process. Thanks Pradiprn and sorry for the late response.
> 
> _"For the purposes of application with DIAC spouses name on passport is not required. The only place where you may need it is for Indian PCC, but here too you can bypass it if you and your wife apply separately without mentioning marriage."_
> 
> Myself and my wife are planning to apply PCC this week with RPO chennai. I called the PSK toll free to check if Spouse name is mandatory on either of our passports for applying PCC. They confirmed per the current process it is needed, however RPOs decision is final. This would put us in big trouble as we faced enough hassles and finally failed with the bull**** RPO in getting the spouse name endorsed. Also we are expecting our case maybe taken by DIAC somewhere in the middle of May or at least late May (175 applied on 13-Dec 2011). Has any one of the forum folks came across this situation. Is it advice-able to apply PCC separately, hiding the marital status? Or has any one of you succeeded in getting a PCC recently without a spouse name endorsed. Would appreciate some thoughts. Thanks


This is my suggestion.You can decide what you would like to do based on what other forummates say:

PCC has nothing to do with your marital status.

And nothing of that sort will be mentioned in it.

First thing, confirm if your PV is clear.

If your PV is clear,apply for PCC seperately without mentioning your marital status and you might get it in one to three days.

If your PV is negative,anyways its gonna take time as it goes for police verification.You can get the partner name endorsement as well.


----------



## JBY

shanders said:


> Hi Guys....Good Morning....I applied for my India PCC in VFS Sydney on 29 Feb 2012. This is the sixth week now.....no sign of my pcc....as per the high commission website....it is 3 days to 6 weeks....
> 
> I called the high commisssion contact center and to my horror they told me that it is not 6 weeks but 60 working days....and what is written in the website is incorrect.....


60 "working" days means 3 months if you include weekends  , ur not alone though. And from my experience they always like to take their time and finish it by the maximum. Hopefully they are faster in sydney. 


btw, Was ur passport issued in Australia or in INdia ? I hear PCC takes longer if ur passport was issued outside your country of current residence, but some people have different experiences regardless.


----------



## pgm

Pcc usually takes one day in india if ur history is clear. In case there are any changes in the passport. Re-verification from the police is required which takes longer time. Best practice is to take pcc as per the details on ur passport. Pcc report does not have ur address or marital status. In case u want to change address or want to add your spouse, the procedure is to re issue of passport, again it will take time.
So as per me best practice if u r short of time. File 2 different application u n ur spouse. Tell them passport details are correct. They will issue the PCC in 2 - 3 hours


----------



## pgm

Anyone got any update from DIAC today?


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Probable movement of allocation dates for category 4 applicants....

On 30 march 2012 --- Priority Group 4 -- 9 August 2011.. 1 month and 15 Days processed 

ON 12 April 2012 --- Priority Group 4--- 15 October 2011.. 2 months and 6 days processed

On 26 April 2012 -----Priority Group 4 --- 30 November 2011...1 month and 15 days processed..

On 10 May 2012 ---- Priority Group 4 ---- 1 January 2012 .... 1 month.....

On 24 May 2012 ---- Priority Group 4 ---- 15 February 2012.. 1 month 15 days...

On 7 June 2012 ----- Priority Group 4 --- 15 April 2012.... 2 months...So according to my table category 5 offshore might get started in June or July 2012...

But if they keep the speed of 2 months processing every fortnight, then they can start processing cateogry 5 offshore in end May or first week of June 2012....
Fingers crossed.


----------



## JBY

virtual_bajwa said:


> Probable movement of allocation dates for category 4 applicants....
> 
> On 30 march 2012 --- Priority Group 4 -- 9 August 2011.. 1 month and 15 Days processed
> 
> ON 12 April 2012 --- Priority Group 4--- 15 October 2011.. 2 months and 6 days processed
> 
> On 26 April 2012 -----Priority Group 4 --- 30 November 2011...1 month and 15 days processed..
> 
> On 10 May 2012 ---- Priority Group 4 ---- 1 January 2012 .... 1 month.....
> 
> On 24 May 2012 ---- Priority Group 4 ---- 15 February 2012.. 1 month 15 days...
> 
> On 7 June 2012 ----- Priority Group 4 --- 15 April 2012.... 2 months...So according to my table category 5 offshore might get started in June or July 2012...
> 
> But if they keep the speed of 2 months processing every fortnight, then they can start processing cateogry 5 offshore in end May or first week of June 2012....
> Fingers crossed.


I hope it works out that way, it should at current pattern.

Today very quiet not many allocations, as predicted diac in holiday mood  i'm sure next week things will accelerate again.

only one 28th Sep 175 applicant got a CO today in pomsoz


----------



## shawais

itskamran said:


> In my case they called in my company and talked with my BOSS.
> They asked:
> 
> My Designation
> For my job length
> My designation
> About letter given by my company (whether they issued me)
> etc....


Hi Kamran, 

But i guess on portal your all documents were with met status? so does it mean that they can call even documents are in met status? right?


----------



## itskamran

shawais said:


> Hi Kamran,
> 
> But i guess on portal your all documents were with met status? so does it mean that they can call even documents are in met status? right?


My evidence of specific work experience changed to MET after few days of verification call. However not all COs take care of online status


----------



## shawais

itskamran said:


> My evidence of specific work experience changed to MET after few days of verification call. However not all COs take care of online status


Hi Kamran, 

Good to know that finally its met. they contacted me last time on 12 oct ... and on this 12th six months will be completed ... lets see when they contact again ... :ranger:


----------



## itskamran

shawais said:


> Hi Kamran,
> 
> Good to know that finally its met. they contacted me last time on 12 oct ... and on this 12th six months will be completed ... lets see when they contact again ... :ranger:


shawais, you applied 4 days before me. From which city you are??


----------



## pksonu

Jivesha said:


> Its 9th August!!!!! Wohoooo!!!!! :clap2:


Where do you check this info.

I was checking the "Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications" link on the DIAC website - which still says June 2011.


----------



## itskamran

shawais said:


> Hi Kamran,
> 
> Good to know that finally its met. they contacted me last time on 12 oct ... and on this 12th six months will be completed ... lets see when they contact again ... :ranger:


shawais, this forum is for HR applicants

HR applicants where are you now?? - Page 409


----------



## JBY

pksonu said:


> Where do you check this info.
> 
> I was checking the "Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications" link on the DIAC website - which still says June 2011.


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## qwerty_asdf

Just back from Passport seva kendra, Bangalore.

It took 3 hours to get a PCC after taking an online appointment. I was worried as my current address is different from address in my Passport.

The Passport seva kendra ambiance was a pleasant surprise, looked more like an IT office than a Indian govt office. I remember the horrible queues in Hyderabad passport office where I got my passport, standing in heat all the way on the road.


----------



## AllTime

qwerty_asdf said:


> Just back from Passport seva kendra, Bangalore.
> 
> It took 3 hours to get a PCC after taking an online appointment. I was worried as my current address is different from address in my Passport.
> 
> The Passport seva kendra ambiance was a pleasant surprise, looked more like an IT office than a Indian govt office. I remember the horrible queues in Hyderabad passport office where I got my passport, standing in heat all the way on the road.


What are the other documents you took along with you, apart from passport to PSK ?


----------



## mac6788

qwerty_asdf said:


> Just back from Passport seva kendra, Bangalore.
> 
> It took 3 hours to get a PCC after taking an online appointment. I was worried as my current address is different from address in my Passport.
> 
> The Passport seva kendra ambiance was a pleasant surprise, looked more like an IT office than a Indian govt office. I remember the horrible queues in Hyderabad passport office where I got my passport, standing in heat all the way on the road.


Hey..u got the PCC or u just finished the formalities??? Bcoz..even if ur address is same as dat on ur passport, it takes 2 days to get the PCC and if the address is different, it could take ages..as it is in my case.


----------



## qwerty_asdf

@AllTime I took bank statement of the past one year with all transactions as address proof, just to be safe took the latest telephone landline bill. I also uploaded my employers certificate of address proof.

@mac6788 I got the PCC two copies and a stamp in my passport.


----------



## qwerty_asdf

what I did notice at passport office is married people getting their spouse details on passport are facing a lot of problems/obstacles/trouble(didn't know the rite word). The amount of docs they are carrying itself was shocking..........


----------



## Sanjukta

virtual_bajwa said:


> Probable movement of allocation dates for category 4 applicants....
> 
> On 30 march 2012 --- Priority Group 4 -- 9 August 2011.. 1 month and 15 Days processed
> 
> ON 12 April 2012 --- Priority Group 4--- 15 October 2011.. 2 months and 6 days processed
> 
> On 26 April 2012 -----Priority Group 4 --- 30 November 2011...1 month and 15 days processed..
> 
> On 10 May 2012 ---- Priority Group 4 ---- 1 January 2012 .... 1 month.....
> 
> On 24 May 2012 ---- Priority Group 4 ---- 15 February 2012.. 1 month 15 days...
> 
> On 7 June 2012 ----- Priority Group 4 --- 15 April 2012.... 2 months...So according to my table category 5 offshore might get started in June or July 2012...
> 
> But if they keep the speed of 2 months processing every fortnight, then they can start processing cateogry 5 offshore in end May or first week of June 2012....
> Fingers crossed.


Hi

Can you please tell me where did you get these timelines from? This sure looks very encouraging. I have applied for 175 in feb 2012 and as per these I can expect a CO by May. 

BTW I noticed December applicants are missing from this timeline. Any reason why?
I was wondering if these timelines are good then may be a I should start with FBI pcc as it will take 2 months so by the time I get a co I might have the pcc ready. Thoughts??


----------



## mac6788

Dats Great @qwerty_asdf. My application has been with dem for one month now. local police station took too much time to clear it and now when they have cleared it, still it is taking time.


----------



## qwerty_asdf

@mac6788 I was worried that would happen in my case too, similar thing happened to me in 2003 when I got my passport, took some 8 months. I couldn't write GRE and all my future plans changed


----------



## Jivesha

A 27th October applicant got a CO today.
Source: beupdate.co.uk


----------



## fjamils

thats gud... they r exceeding our expectations!!


----------



## aarkay

Even I did...I am also 27-oct applicant...

but I have a problem....need to get PCC from USA.... I have been given 28 days to submit all the documents....but for USA it might take 2 months or so....in few days I will ask for more time from CO... .hopefully I will be granted some more time.....



Jivesha said:


> A 27th October applicant got a CO today.
> Source: beupdate.co.uk


----------



## ujwols

mandhani said:


> I haven't attached 10th mark sheet but passport first page as DOB proof so may be that is the reason.It's always better to get it done that's why I have got it done 2 months back,


Even I attached passport as DOB proof..but CO requested Birth Certificates for all of the person included in application (myself, spouse and infant). Somehow I had it arranged and submitted. I would suggest you to make necessary arrangements to obtain your BC in advance.


----------



## ujwols

Guys, 

I would like to request all to please stop using these thread for discussing PCC issues. This thread is meant to discuss VISA timelines/CO allocation etc. I suggest we create a new thread to discuss any PCC related issues.
Looking forward to cooperation from everyone.


----------



## brettthebricky

thanks alot some useful reads in here


----------



## mandhani

When exactly employment verification takes place?

Before PCC & medical request?

Sent from iPhone


----------



## mahadse

Thank you Shanders!



shanders said:


> This is my suggestion.You can decide what you would like to do based on what other forummates say:
> 
> PCC has nothing to do with your marital status.
> 
> And nothing of that sort will be mentioned in it.
> 
> First thing, confirm if your PV is clear.
> 
> If your PV is clear,apply for PCC seperately without mentioning your marital status and you might get it in one to three days.
> 
> If your PV is negative,anyways its gonna take time as it goes for police verification.You can get the partner name endorsement as well.


----------



## vickey1

ujwols said:


> Even I attached passport as DOB proof..but CO requested Birth Certificates for all of the person included in application (myself, spouse and infant). Somehow I had it arranged and submitted. I would suggest you to make necessary arrangements to obtain your BC in advance.


Hi Ujwols,

Do you have the names on the DOB certificate you have submitted?

As you know, In India we will not give the name to the baby as soon as he/she is born.

My wife has a birth certificate but her name is not mentioned on it. I have submitted the same. Will DIAC have any objection to it?

Please provide your inputs on this.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

I am very disappointed with the movement of category 4 offshore... Need to speed up.


----------



## vickey1

virtual_bajwa said:


> I am very disappointed with the movement of category 4 offshore... Need to speed up.


The week is not yet over VB. We still have two more days. We should hear some exciting news by the end of this week.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## kb1983

You could be getting soon a CO. A guy of 9th nov application date got it. 


virtual_bajwa said:


> I am very disappointed with the movement of category 4 offshore... Need to speed up.


----------



## vickey1

kb1983 said:


> You could be getting soon a CO. A guy of 9th nov application date got it.


9th Nov 2011 applicant?

Is it for 175 visa?

Can you please provide more details.


----------



## kb1983

yup, it's me only ....applied on 9th nov 2011. 175 offshore only

now I have to do some work pretty fast within 28 days


----------



## vickey1

kb1983 said:


> yup, it's me only ....applied on 9th nov 2011. 175 offshore only
> 
> now I have to do some work pretty fast within 28 days


Ohh thats a fantastic news. Just now we were discussing about some exciting news and u came up with one.

My hearty congratulations to you and wish you all the very best for a quick visa grant.


----------



## sb27

Guys,

Those of you who have front loaded PCC, what exactly do you upload/attach? I mean apart from the PC Certificate, is there any form to be filled in?

Regards,
sb27


----------



## Jivesha

kb1983 said:


> You could be getting soon a CO. A guy of 9th nov application date got it.


Congratulations kb1983...
You put us all in a suspense before revealing it was you. Good one..
Good luck.


----------



## vickey1

sb27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Those of you who have front loaded PCC, what exactly do you upload/attach? I mean apart from the PC Certificate, is there any form to be filled in?
> 
> Regards,
> sb27


I've just uploaded the PCC certificate.


----------



## JBY

Today i have finally received a Case officer and my application status has turned to ABPF !! 

I am an October 29th applicant

But no Email from CO yet  is that normal ??! :confused2: 

Also all documents still "required"


----------



## vickey1

JBY said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Today i have finally received a Case officer and my application status has turned to ABPF !! :clap2:
> 
> I am an October 29th Applicant
> 
> 
> But no Email from CO yet  is that normal ??! :confused2:
> 
> Also all documents still "required"


You have CO now. In one or 2 days you will hear some thing from CO. If you have submitted everything you may receive a direct grant.

Congratulations.


----------



## sadie_

Hey JBY,

Congrats mate! :clap2: 





JBY said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Today i have finally received a Case officer and my application status has turned to ABPF !! :clap2:
> 
> I am an October 29th Applicant
> 
> 
> But no Email from CO yet  is that normal ??! :confused2:
> 
> Also all documents still "required"


----------



## Jivesha

JBY said:


> Today i have finally received a Case officer and my application status has turned to ABPF !!
> 
> I am an October 29th Applicant
> 
> But no Email from CO yet  is that normal ??! :confused2:
> 
> Also all documents still "required"


Congrats Jby. I agree with what Vickey1 has said. ABPF is normal. Have you loaded the docs yet?
Jby, I wasn't able to see your name in the spreadsheet. Are your details in the sheet?


----------



## sridharv1

JBY said:


> Today i have finally received a Case officer and my application status has turned to ABPF !!
> 
> I am an October 29th Applicant
> 
> 
> But no Email from CO yet  is that normal ??! :confused2:
> 
> Also all documents still "required"


Congrat JBY. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## arunblr22

kb1983 said:


> yup, it's me only ....applied on 9th nov 2011. 175 offshore only
> 
> now I have to do some work pretty fast within 28 days


Congrats KB1983!!..
I am also a Nov-2011 applicant for 175 Subclass (applied on 7/11/2011)..
Let us know, the team of CO.. Also, any speicific documents requested... 
Thanks in advance...!!!


----------



## JBY

Jivesha said:


> Congrats Jby. I agree with what Vickey1 has said. ABPF is normal. Have you loaded the docs yet?


I have front loaded each and every document , EXCEPT for medicals & PCC . 

My passport is in renewal limbo for the past 40 days, and i'm now waiting for the email from CO so i know where to proceed next. 

Can't wait for an update


----------



## virtual_bajwa

JBY said:


> Today i have finally received a Case officer and my application status has turned to ABPF !!
> 
> I am an October 29th applicant
> 
> But no Email from CO yet  is that normal ??! :confused2:
> 
> Also all documents still "required"


Congratulations.. Good luck for speedy grant...

I am waiting to hear something from these two guys...
aarkay	10/27/2011
mac6788	10/27/2011


----------



## sadie_

virtual_bajwa said:


> Congratulations.. Good luck for speedy grant...
> 
> I am waiting to hear something from these two guys...
> aarkay	10/27/2011
> mac6788	10/27/2011


Aarkay already has a CO! So that's only one more person to know from...



aarkay said:


> Even I did...I am also 27-oct applicant...
> 
> but I have a problem....need to get PCC from USA.... I have been given 28 days to submit all the documents....but for USA it might take 2 months or so....in few days I will ask for more time from CO... .hopefully I will be granted some more time.....


----------



## kb1983

arunblr22 said:


> Congrats KB1983!!..
> I am also a Nov-2011 applicant for 175 Subclass (applied on 7/11/2011)..
> Let us know, the team of CO.. Also, any speicific documents requested...
> Thanks in advance...!!!


Your welcome. It's Team 4.
Docs asked are pcc, med, marriage certificate, form 1221, and professional exp details and references.
Again asking for professional exp on company letter head and pcc should take most part of time than other things. Lets see.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

kb1983 said:


> You could be getting soon a CO. A guy of 9th nov application date got it.


Thanks and Congratulations to you... 
Good Luck for your speedy grant...


----------



## JBY

kb1983 said:


> Your welcome. It's Team 4.
> Docs asked are pcc, med, marriage certificate, form 1221, and professional exp details and references.
> Again asking for professional exp on company letter head and pcc should take most part of time than other things. Lets see.


Congrats kb1983.

One question, despite them asking you for further employment verification, when you login , does your employment say MET ? 


I'm still waiting for an email from CO but i'm just wondering how it works.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

sadie_ said:


> Aarkay already has a CO! So that's only one more person to know from...


Oh thanks I was not aware...
This is really a good news.. I am very excited to see the update on this friday..
First week of November?????????????


----------



## kb1983

JBY said:


> Congrats kb1983.
> 
> One question, despite them asking you for further employment verification, when you login , does your employment say MET ?
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for an email from CO but i'm just wondering how it works.



No, it's still required.


----------



## Riza2012

Hey guys, Please HELP! plz

I got case officer 2 days ago, today i got EMAIL: it only says "DEAR your applicant name " and PLEASE SEE ATTACHED INFORMATION regarding xxxxxxxxxxx " 

and then there is a document attached with STANDARD format (no names in it) and it has details of medical & PCC .

IS THIS NORMAL OR IS MY EMAIL SUPPOSED TO HAVE MORE INFORMATION IN IT ? the email sounds too short i'm worried PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## NanoMeko

*CO Allocated*

Hello my CO was finally allocated!

24/10/2011 Application received - processing commenced
07/04/2012 Application being processed further

Good luck everyone. Now it's time to get the health and clearances taken care of.


----------



## JBY

Hey guys, now all my documents are shown as MET on my online status. 

I have also received an email from my case officer requesting for Medicals & PCC. 

I'm going to start working on it right away  I'm so excited , but holding off till the visa is actually granted


----------



## JBY

NanoMeko said:


> Hello my CO was finally allocated!
> 
> 24/10/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 07/04/2012 Application being processed further
> 
> Good luck everyone. Now it's time to get the health and clearances taken care of.


Congrats NanoMeko, this is an awesome day so many CO allocations ! DIAC full steam ahead  they are finishing up OCT - DEC by 2 weeks. 

I strongly believe 175 Batch Jan - April should all have CO's within May.


----------



## JBY

Jivesha said:


> Congrats Jby. I agree with what Vickey1 has said. ABPF is normal. Have you loaded the docs yet?
> Jby, I wasn't able to see your name in the spreadsheet. Are your details in the sheet?


Hey Jivesha, No they aren't , how do i go about filling up that spreadsheet ?


----------



## vickey1

Hello Riza2012 & NanoMeko,

Congratulations on getting CO.

Can you please tell us your visa lodgement date?

Thanks.


----------



## sanands2007

Hi All , 

Can I know if any 28th 29th 30th June applicant still waiting for CO to be contacted , I am 30th June applicant still waiting waiting ..... 

If I call DIAC I get only one reply , CO is assigned wait for him to contact you , it would take 4 to 6 weeks , my status changed to ABPF on 22nd march , still no1 has contacted me . 

Bit confused & worried as the allocation date also moved to 9 AUG . 

Please suggest . 

Thanks & regards 
San


----------



## NanoMeko

My lodgement date was 24 October 2011



vickey1 said:


> Hello Riza2012 & NanoMeko,
> 
> Congratulations on getting CO.
> 
> Can you please tell us your visa lodgement date?
> 
> Thanks.


And good luck to san and people still waiting.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

NanoMeko said:


> Hello my CO was finally allocated!
> 
> 24/10/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 07/04/2012 Application being processed further
> 
> Good luck everyone. Now it's time to get the health and clearances taken care of.


Congratulations and Good Luck for the speedy grant....


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Riza2012 said:


> Hey guys, Please HELP! plz
> 
> I got case officer 2 days ago, today i got EMAIL: it only says "DEAR your applicant name " and PLEASE SEE ATTACHED INFORMATION regarding xxxxxxxxxxx "
> 
> and then there is a document attached with STANDARD format (no names in it) and it has details of medical & PCC .
> 
> IS THIS NORMAL OR IS MY EMAIL SUPPOSED TO HAVE MORE INFORMATION IN IT ? the email sounds too short i'm worried PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


Congaratulations and Good Luck for speedy grant...


----------



## Jivesha

JBY said:


> Hey Jivesha, No they aren't , how do i go about filling up that spreadsheet ?


JBY, your data is now in the sheet. I pulled up the data from your signature line. However there are certain pieces of information that could be incorrect. E.g., your exact date of visa lodgement needs to be filled. Have a look at the spreadsheet and message me if anything needs to be changed.


----------



## Jivesha

Riza2012 said:


> Hey guys, Please HELP! plz
> 
> I got case officer 2 days ago, today i got EMAIL: it only says "DEAR your applicant name " and PLEASE SEE ATTACHED INFORMATION regarding xxxxxxxxxxx "
> 
> and then there is a document attached with STANDARD format (no names in it) and it has details of medical & PCC .
> 
> IS THIS NORMAL OR IS MY EMAIL SUPPOSED TO HAVE MORE INFORMATION IN IT ? the email sounds too short i'm worried PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


Riza,
The email sounds normal. Your CO is asking for medicals and PCC from you.
However let us see what other members have to say about this.
Good luck.


----------



## Jivesha

*CO allocated!*



NanoMeko said:


> My lodgement date was 24 October 2011
> And good luck to san and people still waiting.


Congratulations NanoMeko. Wish you a speedy grant.
If you wish I can add your details to the spreadsheet that contains the timelines of all the members.


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> Congratulations NanoMeko. Wish you a speedy grant.
> If you wish I can add your details to the spreadsheet that contains the timelines of all the members.


Hello Jivesha,

Can you please tell me how to access the spreadsheet?


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> Hello Jivesha,
> 
> Can you please tell me how to access the spreadsheet?


Here is the link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> Here is the link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


Thank you Jivesha


----------



## NanoMeko

sure!




> Congratulations NanoMeko. Wish you a speedy grant.
> If you wish I can add your details to the spreadsheet that contains the timelines of all the members.


----------



## Jivesha

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Can I know if any 28th 29th 30th June applicant still waiting for CO to be contacted , I am 30th June applicant still waiting waiting .....
> 
> If I call DIAC I get only one reply , CO is assigned wait for him to contact you , it would take 4 to 6 weeks , my status changed to ABPF on 22nd march , still no1 has contacted me .
> 
> Bit confused & worried as the allocation date also moved to 9 AUG .
> 
> Please suggest .
> 
> Thanks & regards
> San


Very sorry to hear your plight, San.
How you hear something from them soon.


----------



## Player

JBY said:


> Hey guys, now all my documents are shown as MET on my online status.
> 
> I have also received an email from my case officer requesting for Medicals & PCC.
> 
> I'm going to start working on it right away  I'm so excited , but holding off till the visa is actually granted


Congrats.

Currently my application is saying all documents MET except for some medicals. I dont see form 80 in that list. Is it ok?


----------



## JBY

Player said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Currently my application is saying all documents MET except for some medicals. I dont see form 80 in that list. Is it ok?


I don't see form80 in that list either (i have uploaded it though and CO did not ask for it), i think its normal, maybe they merge it with character assemenent ? 

Can anyone else who got a CO confirm , when you chk status online and click on "document checklist" do you see form80 there mentioned at all ? 


Player one more thing, the FIRST email you got from your DIAC CO , did it ask you for your medicals & PCC ? was there a "request for information" attachment which talked about the medicals & PCC? Or did it say something else ? Plz confirm. thnx .


----------



## stormgal

JBY said:


> Hey guys, now all my documents are shown as MET on my online status.
> 
> I have also received an email from my case officer requesting for Medicals & PCC.
> 
> I'm going to start working on it right away  I'm so excited , but holding off till the visa is actually granted


This is great news!! Congrats, JBY - it will only be a matter of time when you get your grant


----------



## JBY

stormgal said:


> This is great news!! Congrats, JBY - it will only be a matter of time when you get your grant


Thanks Stormgal, i think ur turn is coming soon too  ur a November applicant right ?


----------



## ravinder608

HI JBY, i did not get this. Did you not get an email from eGSM.autonotifications as soon as you filed 175 in Oct 2011? For me, it states in the DOCUMENT REQUIREMENTS that following is supposed to be submitted as part of the document set within 28 days after the date of that email. 

...
- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;
...

Also, when you download the PDF (names character-penal) from the PCC requirements in the document checklist online, it is there in the PDF written that form 80 is mandatory to be submitted. So i guess, it will be a mandatory requirement.

Do you know anybody who was not at all asked for Form 80, never submitted and still got the Visa, i dont think so.

Regards,
Ravinder





JBY said:


> I don't see form80 in that list either (i have uploaded it though and CO did not ask for it), i think its normal, maybe they merge it with character assemenent ?
> 
> Can anyone else who got a CO confirm , when you chk status online and click on "document checklist" do you see form80 there mentioned at all ?
> 
> 
> Player one more thing, the FIRST email you got from your DIAC CO , did it ask you for your medicals & PCC ? was there a "request for information" attachment which talked about the medicals & PCC? Or did it say something else ? Plz confirm. thnx .


----------



## JBY

ravinder608 said:


> HI JBY, i did not get this. Did you not get an email from eGSM.autonotifications as soon as you filed 175 in Oct 2011? For me, it states in the DOCUMENT REQUIREMENTS that following is supposed to be submitted as part of the document set within 28 days after the date of that email.
> 
> ...
> - form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
> - form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;
> ...
> 
> Also, when you download the PDF (names character-penal) from the PCC requirements in the document checklist online, it is there in the PDF written that form 80 is mandatory to be submitted. So i guess, it will be a mandatory requirement.
> 
> Do you know anybody who was not at all asked for Form 80, never submitted and still got the Visa, i dont think so.
> 
> Regards,
> Ravinder


1. Yes immediately after i applied for 175 i got that email requesting all documents etc, 28 days deadline. I front loaded everything including 1221 & 80 with the exception of medicals & PCC.

2. Form80 is mandatory i didn't hear anyone who got visas without it , form 1221 some people got visa without it but they ask for it most of the times. To avoid complications i strongly suggest to just fill up both 80 & 1221 (They are a pain to fill i know ! ) & upload them along with all your documents. Some people chose to submit form80 after they get a case officer but i see that as unnecessary. The only documents you can chose to avoid front loading are medicals & PCC.


----------



## ravinder608

Another question on Form 80; what did you do for the nick names people know you by, in business or in person thru your life? i saw that is also asked. Since now you have the Case officer, have you clarified? Can you suggest if there is any document proof also required for that? 

Kindly help clarify.





JBY said:


> 1. Yes immediately after i applied for 175 i got that email requesting all documents etc, 28 days deadline. I front loaded everything including 1221 & 80 with the exception of medicals & PCC.
> 
> 2. Form80 is mandatory i didn't hear anyone who got visas without it , form 1221 some people got visa without it but they ask for it most of the times. To avoid complications i strongly suggest to just fill up both 80 & 1221 (They are a pain to fill i know ! ) & upload them along with all your documents. Some people chose to submit form80 after they get a case officer but i see that as unnecessary. The only documents you can chose to avoid front loading are medicals & PCC.


----------



## JBY

ravinder608 said:


> Another question on Form 80; what did you do for the nick names people know you by, in business or in person thru your life? i saw that is also asked. Since now you have the Case officer, have you clarified? Can you suggest if there is any document proof also required for that?
> 
> Kindly help clarify.


I Didn't provide any nickname, i left it blank. Just the real full name (exactly as per the passport) that's what's important. Nicknames are not on any official documents, so they are insignificant..


----------



## stormgal

Did you guys see? They are now processing November applicants - even a November 22nd got a CO ; also a November 7.


----------



## Jivesha

stormgal said:


> Did you guys see? They are now processing November applicants - even a November 22nd got a CO ; also a November 7.


Wow, who is this 22nd November applicant?


----------



## stormgal

Jivesha said:


> Wow, who is this 22nd November applicant?


Oppyddrum ~


----------



## forlorn79

stormgal said:


> Did you guys see? They are now processing November applicants - even a November 22nd got a CO ; also a November 7.


Wow so near to my application. Just did a quick check on my application still has not changed to ABPF


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Someone got the case officer on BEUpdate..


Site Username inaus175

Visa Type 175

Applic Sent 8/11/11

Occupation/ Systems Analyst
INDIA

Case Officer 12/04/12

Visa Granted


----------



## forlorn79

virtual_bajwa said:


> Someone got the case officer on BEUpdate..
> 
> Site Username inaus175
> 
> Visa Type 175
> 
> Applic Sent 8/11/11
> 
> Occupation/ Systems Analyst
> INDIA
> 
> Case Officer 12/04/12
> 
> Visa Granted


Now i really feel like checking every 5 minutes


----------



## forlorn79

forlorn79 said:


> Now i really feel like checking every 5 minutes


Still on "application received - processing commenced" though


----------



## Jivesha

*One moment please*



NanoMeko said:


> sure!


NanoMeko, your details have been added to the spreadsheet.
Please have a look and see if everything in in place.

*Other members*,
Please take a moment to check if your details are correct in the spreadsheet.
Message me if any corrections need to be made.
If your details are not in the sheet and you wish to add them, then post the details in this thread or message me.

Thanks!


----------



## Wolfgang1

*CO Allocated !!!*

Hi All...Want to share the news from myside....got CO allocated today (Team 2). All the documents are showing required.


----------



## sridharv1

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi All...Want to share the news from myside....got CO allocated today (Team 2). All the documents are showing required.


Congrats Wolfgang1. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi All...Want to share the news from myside....got CO allocated today (Team 2). All the documents are showing required.


Congrats Wolfgang1. Wish you a speedy grant.
This shows that DIAC is reached on first week of November.


----------



## Jivesha

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi All...Want to share the news from myside....got CO allocated today (Team 2). All the documents are showing required.


Congrats Wolfgang1.


----------



## may82

*Got the CO*

Hi All,

I got my CO today... All documents are met and a new row has been added for Indonesian PCC... Also got a mail stating the same from CO...

I am a 25th Oct applicant...

Can someone please update my CO allocation date in the excel..

Thanks...


----------



## sandylewis

Congrats may82.

I think next update definetly will be Oct 15 or ahead. Looks like everyone in Oct has a CO now.

Good going DIAC. We love you.:clap2:



may82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my CO today... All documents are met and a new row has been added for Indonesian PCC... Also got a mail stating the same from CO...
> 
> I am a 25th Oct applicant...
> 
> Can someone please update my CO allocation date in the excel..
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## Jivesha

*CO Allocated!*



may82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my CO today... All documents are met and a new row has been added for Indonesian PCC... Also got a mail stating the same from CO...
> 
> I am a 25th Oct applicant...
> 
> Can someone please update my CO allocation date in the excel..
> 
> Thanks...


Congrats May82! Wish you a speedy grant.:clap2:
Your details are updated in the sheet.


----------



## Jivesha

*CO Allocated!!*



Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi All...Want to share the news from myside....got CO allocated today (Team 2). All the documents are showing required.


Congrats Wolfgang1! Wish you a speedy grant.:clap2:
Your details have been added to the spreadsheet.


----------



## AllTime

I am Feb 2012 175 Applicant . I need to travel to middle east for about 3 months starting this may. i am planning to wrap up my medicals and PCC before that. Please help me on below

1.If i visit other countries still my PCC and medicals are valid.?
2.Do we need to be in India when CO is allocated.?
3.Do we need to send our passport for visa stamping, when visa gets granted for 175?
4.Do i need to inform DIAC/CO about it


----------



## Jivesha

Good to hear about the CO allocations, but no news about grants. 
Wish to hear some grants before the weekend.


----------



## qwerty_asdf

AllTime said:


> I am Feb 2012 175 Applicant . I need to travel to middle east for about 3 months starting this may. i am planning to wrap up my medicals and PCC before that. Please help me on below
> 
> 1.If i visit other countries still my PCC and medicals are valid.?
> 2.Do we need to be in India when CO is allocated.?
> 3.Do we need to send our passport for visa stamping, when visa gets granted for 175?
> 4.Do i need to inform DIAC/CO about it


If you move for more than 14 days anytime during the processing you should inform DIAC. the form for that is form 929.

As for PCC I think you can take it before you leave India and it will be valid even if you leave India.

Medicals you can do from anywhere.

No need to send passport for visa stamping, but its preferable if you are starting from an Indian airport.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

may82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my CO today... All documents are met and a new row has been added for Indonesian PCC... Also got a mail stating the same from CO...
> 
> I am a 25th Oct applicant...
> 
> Can someone please update my CO allocation date in the excel..
> 
> Thanks...


Surprise to see some hidden applicants got allocated. Any ways Congratulations and good luck for speedy grant.


----------



## mandhani

One of my close friend with whom I started my 175 journey in Early 2009 (couldn't apply because of Feb 2010 changes of MODL removal) has applied on 29th August 2011 and he is yet to see ABPF.He is not part of any of the forums.

Just thought of sharing this.


----------



## Jivesha

mandhani said:


> One of my close friend with whom I started my 175 journey in Early 2009 (couldn't apply because of Feb 2010 changes of MODL removal) has applied on 29th August 2011 and he is yet to see ABPF.He is not part of any of the forums.
> 
> Just thought of sharing this.


Has he front loaded the medical and pcc?
Also, we'll be happy to have him in our forum. Please extend our invitation to him.


----------



## cutenice62

Please update my details

My visa type is 175 online. (15th march 2012 applicant).

Also please tell as the process if going fast, should i do my Medicals and PCC as i will not be moving from pakistan to any other country in next 1 year. please suggest. and how to start my medicals?


----------



## mandhani

Jivesha said:


> Has he front loaded the medical and pcc?
> Also, we'll be happy to have him in our forum. Please extend our invitation to him.


No he hasn't FL anything.

He doesn't want to be part of any forum. I update him on regular basis based upon what is being discussed in this forum.

I shared this info to have realistic expectation from next update and not in sometime in October. Sorry for being messenger for this news.


----------



## stormgal

stormgal said:


> Oppyddrum ~



Sorry guys, looking back, I misread oppy's post. He hasn't received a CO yet, so that only makes November 7. Either way, November 7 is still very good news


----------



## Sanjukta

Make that Nov 8th , inaus175 has updated his timeline in BEupdate.


----------



## vickey1

Sanjukta said:


> Make that Nov 8th , inaus175 has updated his timeline in BEupdate.


In this forum someone who applied on 9th Nov also got the CO. so the latest is 9th Nov. I forgot the username. Sorry for that


----------



## Riza2012

stormgal said:


> Sorry guys, looking back, I misread oppy's post. He hasn't received a CO yet, so that only makes November 7. Either way, November 7 is still very good news


Dear stormgal, when u apply and u get visa or still u not get ? also it no difficult for a woman lady to go alone and immigrate ? its v challenging n tension hope u get CO soon


----------



## Riza2012

vickey1 said:


> In this forum someone who applied on 9th Nov also got the CO. so the latest is 9th Nov. I forgot the username. Sorry for that


good news! for sure by end april all july to decemb er will get case officer.


----------



## stormgal

Riza2012 said:


> Dear stormgal, when u apply and u get visa or still u not get ? also it no difficult for a woman lady to go alone and immigrate ? its v challenging n tension hope u get CO soon


 Thank you Riza for your concern - but I've been alone for some time now, and haven't had a problem supporting myself or running into problems. I know many people who have left the country and have found families and much support overseas. But you're right in that it is more of a challenge migrating as a single person - not sure about the gender part of it, but definitely as a single person 


I am going to update my timeline soon, can't do it from phone lol


----------



## Jivesha

stormgal said:


> Thank you Riza for your concern - but I've been alone for some time now, and haven't had a problem supporting myself or running into problems. I know many people who have left the country and have found families and much support overseas. But you're right in that it is more of a challenge migrating as a single person - not sure about the gender part of it, but definitely as a single person
> 
> 
> I am going to update my timeline soon, can't do it from phone lol


Can't help appreciating your optimistic spirit, Stormgal. Not sure if you are a believer or an atheist, but the Absolute Power above us will certainly hold your hand to guide you in every tough moment of life. 
Keep it up and good luck!


----------



## stormgal

Jivesha said:


> Can't help appreciating your optimistic spirit, Stormgal. Not sure if you are a believer or an atheist, but the Absolute Power above us will certainly hold your hand to guide you in every tough moment of life.
> Keep it up and good luck!


Your comment hit me like it's straight from God. Yes, I do believe in God


----------



## Jivesha

cutenice62 said:


> Please update my details
> 
> My visa type is 175 online. (15th march 2012 applicant).
> 
> Also please tell as the process if going fast, should i do my Medicals and PCC as i will not be moving from pakistan to any other country in next 1 year. please suggest. and how to start my medicals?


Cutenice62, 
Your details are available in the spreadsheet.

Based on the current speed, you can expect your turn somewhere in the second week of May. Keeping that in mind you can plan for medicals and PCC. 
For appliants from certain countries like Pakistan, the security checks can take much more time. So I am not very sure if it is advisable to front load the medicals and PCC. You can take a peek into another thread where the applicants from Pakistan discuss the migration issues (Sorry, I don't recollect the thread at the moment).
Other members can share their opinion about this.


----------



## Sanjukta

Jivesha said:


> Cutenice62,
> Your details are available in the spreadsheet.
> 
> Based on the current speed, you can expect your turn somewhere in the second week of May. Keeping that in mind you can plan for medicals and PCC.
> For appliants from certain countries like Pakistan, the security checks can take much more time. So I am not very sure if it is advisable to front load the medicals and PCC. You can take a peek into another thread where the applicants from Pakistan discuss the migration issues (Sorry, I don't recollect the thread at the moment).
> Other members can share their opinion about this.


Hi Jivesha

I see that you are a Feb 2012 applicant, so am I. I know I may sound stupid but any guesses when Feb applicants may get a CO. I started the process of Indian PCC. Will start with FBI pcc next week...How about you? Did you start the process of PCC? I am in USA and the process of getting PCC is 2 months so I started that early.


----------



## Pradiprn

quick question

How will I know on the online status page if visa has been granted or not. There is the entitlement link which I know of. apart from that is there any change in status from ABPF to something else? 

My meds and PCC have been uploaded and CO was allocated on 3rd April.


----------



## Pradiprn

quick question

How will I know on the online status page if visa has been granted or not. There is the entitlement link which I know of. apart from that is there any change in status from ABPF to something else? 

My meds and PCC have been uploaded and CO was allocated on 3rd April. Documents turned to met on 3rd April itself. PCC was pending at that time which was uploaded yesterday.


----------



## itskamran

cutenice62 said:


> Please update my details
> 
> My visa type is 175 online. (15th march 2012 applicant).
> 
> Also please tell as the process if going fast, should i do my Medicals and PCC as i will not be moving from pakistan to any other country in next 1 year. please suggest. and how to start my medicals?


Don't go for medical and pcc until your CO ask to do so, as you are pakistani and for pakistanis Security Clearance takes too much time. For reference please see my timelines in my signatures


----------



## pksonu

Sanjukta said:


> Hi Jivesha
> 
> I see that you are a Feb 2012 applicant, so am I. I know I may sound stupid but any guesses when Feb applicants may get a CO. I started the process of Indian PCC. Will start with FBI pcc next week...How about you? Did you start the process of PCC? I am in USA and the process of getting PCC is 2 months so I started that early.


Hi Sanjukta,

I am a feb 2012 applicant as well. As per the current pace that DIAC has managed over the last one month we can expect it sometime in May. Personally I am planning to start the PCC and meds process once we see some Jan applicants being allocated.
I am currently based in India though and would need only Indian PCC.

All the best.


----------



## Jivesha

Sanjukta said:


> Hi Jivesha
> 
> I see that you are a Feb 2012 applicant, so am I. I know I may sound stupid but any guesses when Feb applicants may get a CO. I started the process of Indian PCC. Will start with FBI pcc next week...How about you? Did you start the process of PCC? I am in USA and the process of getting PCC is 2 months so I started that early.


Sanjukta,
As pksonu said, going at the current speed we can expect our turns somewhere in the mid of May. Pksonu mentioned that it would be ok to go for PCC and medicals once DIAC reaches Jan, but we must keep in mind that there are very very few applicants in Jan (refer spreadsheet) and DIAC will lose no time in jumping on to Feb. 
Personally, I would prefer going for PCC and medicals once DIAC starts processing December applicants.


----------



## pksonu

Jivesha said:


> Sanjukta,
> As pksonu said, going at the current speed we can expect our turns somewhere in the mid of May. Pksonu mentioned that it would be ok to go for PCC and medicals once DIAC reaches Jan, but we must keep in mind that there are very very few applicants in Jan (refer spreadsheet) and DIAC will lose no time in jumping on to Feb.
> Personally, I would prefer going for PCC and medicals once DIAC starts processing December applicants.


Good point !


----------



## ujwols

Got my grant today.. Request someone to please update my timeline in the spreadsheet..


----------



## vickey1

ujwols said:


> Got my grant today.. Request someone to please update my timeline in the spreadsheet..


My hearty congratulations to you Ujwols. Have a great future ahead.

All the very best.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

ujwols said:


> Got my grant today.. Request someone to please update my timeline in the spreadsheet..


Finally some grants after such busy day yesterday with the case officer allocation..
Congratutions....


----------



## Jivesha

*Visa Granted!*



ujwols said:


> Got my grant today.. Request someone to please update my timeline in the spreadsheet..


Congratulations ujwols. Have a great future ahead.:clap2:
By the way, your details are updated in the sheet.


----------



## aimz

It's almost a month now since we completed health requirements and PCC CO asked for but still there is no Visa Grant.
What's taking her so long. Does anyone have experience on this?
thanks


----------



## mikai

aimz said:


> It's almost a month now since we completed health requirements and PCC CO asked for but still there is no Visa Grant.
> What's taking her so long. Does anyone have experience on this?
> thanks


Hi aimz, which team is handling your case?


----------



## sanands2007

aimz said:


> It's almost a month now since we completed health requirements and PCC CO asked for but still there is no Visa Grant.
> What's taking her so long. Does anyone have experience on this?
> thanks


Similar case here aimz, I got co on 15th march all docs are uploaded still no grant  

Yest I sent a PLE , I got reply saying they have informed CO regarding same . 

Hope for best 

Regards 
San


----------



## JBY

sanands2007 said:


> Similar case here aimz, I got co on 15th march all docs are uploaded still no grant
> 
> Yest I sent a PLE , I got reply saying they have informed CO regarding same .
> 
> Hope for best
> 
> Regards
> San


if u check online status, are all your documents MET ? or still required ?


----------



## sanands2007

JBY said:


> if u check online status, are all your documents MET ? or still required ?


It shows still required JBY , 

But status has change to ABPF . 

Regards 
San


----------



## Sanjukta

Jivesha said:


> Sanjukta,
> As pksonu said, going at the current speed we can expect our turns somewhere in the mid of May. Pksonu mentioned that it would be ok to go for PCC and medicals once DIAC reaches Jan, but we must keep in mind that there are very very few applicants in Jan (refer spreadsheet) and DIAC will lose no time in jumping on to Feb.
> Personally, I would prefer going for PCC and medicals once DIAC starts processing December applicants.


Jivesha & pksonu : thanks fr the input. I wasn't aware that January has less number of applicants. So hopefully feb applicants will get co by may. Fingers crossed.

I started with the Indian pcc yesterday here in Chicago consulate and they have asked me come back to collect the pcc after 45 days! So I should have that end of May. I need to get started with FBI pcc.....even that takes 2 months end to end. Boy these things are time consuming 

Wish you both all the best. Let's hope to hear some more good news soon.


----------



## aimz

mikai said:


> Hi aimz, which team is handling your case?


Mine is Team 7.


----------



## aimz

sanands2007 said:


> Similar case here aimz, I got co on 15th march all docs are uploaded still no grant
> 
> Yest I sent a PLE , I got reply saying they have informed CO regarding same .
> 
> Hope for best
> 
> Regards
> San


I haven't sent PLE , we followed it up through agent but there is no feedback yet.
Everything is Met except PCC which was uploaded already last month. 
Kind of frustrating. Hoping for the best too San


----------



## aimz

JBY said:


> if u check online status, are all your documents MET ? or still required ?




All were Met except PCC still status requested but uploaded already March 15.


----------



## sanands2007

aimz said:


> I haven't sent PLE , we followed it up through agent but there is no feedback yet.
> Everything is Met except PCC which was uploaded already last month.
> Kind of frustrating. Hoping for the best too San


Very true AIMZ , 

Also my wife is now 6th mon pregnant , and she can't travel out of AUS after 15 may , so I really need grant very soon , else I need to hold my case  , 

I am really frustrated as I uploaded all upfront , even PCC"s got expired on 1st April n we got new one in march , now its all fate . 

Not sure why few cases get stuck for no reason . 

Regards 
San


----------



## raktim

Don't worry buddy. I personally believe that whatever happens, happens for good. The Absolute Power definitely has something good for you. Just that you're a bit hard pressed for time. Things will work out fine, God Bless!!

Cheerio


----------



## Laurencen

Does anyone know why the Processing of 175's has speeded up (I'm assuming it has given the wait time appears to be coming down). Have they taken on more staff or are they trying to reach some SLA?

If someone wants to add my details to the spreadsheet they are as follows:-
ACS Result - 13th Oct 2011; IELTS Result - 24th March 2012; 175 applied - 24th March 2012; PCC - Not yet; Meds - Not yet; CO - Awaiting


----------



## AngiW

ujwols said:


> Got my grant today.. Request someone to please update my timeline in the spreadsheet..


CONGRATULATIONS!!!:cheer2: We wish you all the best on your big move!


----------



## Artemisa

My goodness, so much time!

So, what are the news?


----------



## mahadse

Congrats Ujwols. All the best for your future!!!!




ujwols said:


> Got my grant today.. Request someone to please update my timeline in the spreadsheet..


----------



## fjamils

waiting anxiously for the update of Allocation dates on DIAC wesite!!:ranger:


----------



## cutenice62

fjamils said:


> waiting anxiously for the update of Allocation dates on DIAC wesite!!:ranger:


yes me toooo................... by the way from where allocation dates can be checked?


----------



## fjamils

cutenice62 said:


> yes me toooo................... by the way from where allocation dates can be checked?


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## virtual_bajwa

deleted ...


----------



## mac6788

Guys...from where in Bangalore the Indian PCC needs to be collected from - regional passport ofc or passport seva kendra ?? Any recent experiences??


----------



## bangalg

mac6788 said:


> Guys...from where in Bangalore the Indian PCC needs to be collected from - regional passport ofc or passport seva kendra ?? Any recent experiences??


If you have no 'address' related complications and you reside in the same place as your passport address, then all you have to do is log into www.passportindia.gov.in and then fix an appointment after registering online. If you keep trying, you should get an appointment not more than 15 days from the date you try. on the appointed day, simply to to the seva Kendra on ring road or lalbagh and you get the PCC over the counter! I am yet to do it but my friend got it done this way only yesterday.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## JBY

Honestly i suggest ANYONE with an Indian passport who is expecting a CO within the next 2-3 Months to sort out any passport issues you might face like expiry, name change, etc, as processing times for renewals & PCC take ridicoulously long (up to 60 days, probably the only country in the world that takes that long for simple procedures) . My passport has been stuck for renewal the past 30 days and i'm told it will take a total of 60 days!! :deadhorse: , i got a CO last week so now i'm stuck for another 30 days before i can apply for PCC & MEdicals which delays my visa GRANT significantly. 

So as a good piece of advise sort it out much before your expected CO date to avoid delays !


----------



## cutenice62

Hi JBY,

Am from Pakistan and my Passport expiry is way in January 2013, Should i apply in June or july 2012 for the new passport? and which passport i need to send when they grant me visa? (new or old one)?


----------



## aimz

sanands2007 said:


> Very true AIMZ ,
> 
> Also my wife is now 6th mon pregnant , and she can't travel out of AUS after 15 may , so I really need grant very soon , else I need to hold my case  ,
> 
> I am really frustrated as I uploaded all upfront , even PCC"s got expired on 1st April n we got new one in march , now its all fate .
> 
> Not sure why few cases get stuck for no reason .
> 
> Regards
> San[/QUO
> 
> So you should have the visa grant now so you and wife can travel before May 15 so that wife will deliver there then baby becomes Australian citizen, right!
> Patience pays off, lets hope and pray for the best San!
> Goodluck to us!


----------



## bangalg

sanands2007 said:


> Very true AIMZ ,
> 
> Also my wife is now 6th mon pregnant , and she can't travel out of AUS after 15 may , so I really need grant very soon , else I need to hold my case  ,
> 
> I am really frustrated as I uploaded all upfront , even PCC"s got expired on 1st April n we got new one in march , now its all fate .
> 
> Not sure why few cases get stuck for no reason .
> 
> Regards
> San


Hi Sanands2007,
I was interested in knowing if you have already informed DIAC of your wife's pregnancy. I think it is wiser to deliver baby here than to go in a hurry.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sanands2007

bangalg said:


> Hi Sanands2007,
> I was interested in knowing if you have already informed DIAC of your wife's pregnancy. I think it is wiser to deliver baby here than to go in a hurry.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi bangalg, 

I have informed DIAC via PLE last wed n I got reply saying they would forward my mail to my CO , we are thinking same , I would not take any risk for application hurry . 

Hope for the best .

Regards 
San


----------



## sanands2007

raktim said:


> Don't worry buddy. I personally believe that whatever happens, happens for good. The Absolute Power definitely has something good for you. Just that you're a bit hard pressed for time. Things will work out fine, God Bless!!
> 
> Cheerio


Thanks mate 

Regards 
San


----------



## rahul1969

Can anyone please give me a link to the spreadsheet.


----------



## JBY

cutenice62 said:


> Hi JBY,
> 
> Am from Pakistan and my Passport expiry is way in January 2013, Should i apply in June or july 2012 for the new passport? and which passport i need to send when they grant me visa? (new or old one)?


In your case i don't think u need to worry, i was referring mainly to Indian applicants who are expecting a case officer soon with passports who need to be renewed soon or modified, as Indian passport may take up to 60Days for renewal & other procedures. Indian PCC can also take a similar time.

Based on your timeline, You should have a case officer by June & hopefully a grant, and ur passport expiry is far away. And God Forbid you go through security check, then you still have a lot of time to renew your passport before your security check is over. How long does Pakistan take to renew passports ? 

If you ever renew your passport, you need to inform DIAC that you renewed it and give them the new information, there is a form for that which is a v simple procedure. Visa will be stamped in the new one.


----------



## Jivesha

rahul1969 said:


> Can anyone please give me a link to the spreadsheet.


Here it is 
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


----------



## Sanjukta

Jivesha said:


> Here it is
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


Hi Jivesha

Can you please update my details in the spreadsheet as well. My timeline is in my signature. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jivesha

*New Member*



Laurencen said:


> Does anyone know why the Processing of 175's has speeded up (I'm assuming it has given the wait time appears to be coming down). Have they taken on more staff or are they trying to reach some SLA?
> 
> If someone wants to add my details to the spreadsheet they are as follows:-
> ACS Result - 13th Oct 2011; IELTS Result - 24th March 2012; 175 applied - 24th March 2012; PCC - Not yet; Meds - Not yet; CO - Awaiting


Welcome to the forum, Laurencen.
Your details are added to the spreadsheet. Please take a look and let me know if everything is in place.
Feel free to share your thoughts in the forum.


----------



## Jivesha

Sanjukta said:


> Hi Jivesha
> 
> Can you please update my details in the spreadsheet as well. My timeline is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks.


Sanjukta,
We need exact dates to fill the sheets. Either you can provide it in your next post or fill them in the online form.
http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form


----------



## sandylewis

12 September. Sad. I expected it to be October. hmmm. Looks like they are processing a month in a fortnight. So at this rate they may reach me by 2 months. Not bad though


----------



## sanands2007

*Finally after long wait - pre grant arrived*

Hi All, 

Finally after LONG LONG WAIT ..... WE RECIVED OUR PRE GRANT LETTER , 

God is GREAT :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Thanks All for providing such a wonderful Support , Information , encouragement ,
it was very helpful at each step , 

we had completely lost hope , But by god Grace all went well ,

we are planning to fly next week to India for a small Break 

now our First Baby arriving in Aug would be citizen :clap2::clap2:

All the best for all the applicants & really patience is imp in life , 

Thanks & Regards
Sanand.S


----------



## stormgal

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after LONG LONG WAIT ..... WE RECIVED OUR PRE GRANT LETTER ,
> 
> God is GREAT :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks All for providing such a wonderful Support , Information , encouragement ,
> it was very helpful at each step ,
> 
> we had completely lost hope , But by god Grace all went well ,
> 
> we are planning to fly next week to India for a small Break
> 
> now our First Baby arriving in Aug would be citizen :clap2::clap2:
> 
> All the best for all the applicants & really patience is imp in life ,
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sanand.S


Wow, congratulations!


----------



## raktim

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after LONG LONG WAIT ..... WE RECIVED OUR PRE GRANT LETTER ,
> 
> God is GREAT :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks All for providing such a wonderful Support , Information , encouragement ,
> it was very helpful at each step ,
> 
> we had completely lost hope , But by god Grace all went well ,
> 
> we are planning to fly next week to India for a small Break
> 
> now our First Baby arriving in Aug would be citizen :clap2::clap2:
> 
> All the best for all the applicants & really patience is imp in life ,
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sanand.S


Congratulations and Celebrations...... :clap2:


----------



## mahadse

Congrats Sanands!. Hope this should be the wonderful time in your life!!!!:clap2::clap2:




sanands2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after LONG LONG WAIT ..... WE RECIVED OUR PRE GRANT LETTER ,
> 
> God is GREAT :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks All for providing such a wonderful Support , Information , encouragement ,
> it was very helpful at each step ,
> 
> we had completely lost hope , But by god Grace all went well ,
> 
> we are planning to fly next week to India for a small Break
> 
> now our First Baby arriving in Aug would be citizen :clap2::clap2:
> 
> All the best for all the applicants & really patience is imp in life ,
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sanand.S


----------



## mikai

Wow! Congratulations to everyone who received their visas and good luck to everyone who had been contacted by their C.Os!

My PCCs and medicals are done and uploaded. I am very excited for that magic email to arrive anytime soon. OOOOhhhhhh the wait is killing meeeee.....


----------



## Jivesha

Congratulations San. It has indeed been a very long wait for you. 
I know how you must be feeling now.
Have a great future ahead...and advance wishes for the new member in your family. :clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

mahadse said:


> Congrats Sanands!. Hope this should be the wonderful time in your life!!!!:clap2::clap2:


Thanks Stormgal , Mahadse , Jivesha , raktim , 

yes its wonderfull feeling to have Pre grant , i still sremeber the day i lodged my PR it was 30th June  , as i recived my ACS on 30th 4 PM , i ran home to just apply my application ,i finished my application at 6 45 PM , latter site went down at 7 30 PM for new rules changes , 


i was too close even this time , as my wife is now 6th month & i got my grant 

Really i am very happy .:clap2::clap2:


hope all applicants would get grant soon . 

Regards
San


----------



## virtual_bajwa

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after LONG LONG WAIT ..... WE RECIVED OUR PRE GRANT LETTER ,
> 
> God is GREAT :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks All for providing such a wonderful Support , Information , encouragement ,
> it was very helpful at each step ,
> 
> we had completely lost hope , But by god Grace all went well ,
> 
> we are planning to fly next week to India for a small Break
> 
> now our First Baby arriving in Aug would be citizen :clap2::clap2:
> 
> All the best for all the applicants & really patience is imp in life ,
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sanand.S


Congratulations to you... Good to see your long wait comes to halt. 

But I am very sad with the update date which is 12 September. Very sad...


----------



## mandhani

My friend in India applied on 29th of August and I just spoke to him couple of minutes back.For him till now no ABPF as well as CO contact though DIAC update states anyone prior to 12 September has been contacted by CO.

I am confused on this.He hasn't FL PCC and Medical.Can anyone put some light on this.


----------



## sanands2007

mandhani said:


> My friend in India applied on 29th of August and I just spoke to him couple of minutes back.For him till now no ABPF as well as CO contact though DIAC update states anyone prior to 12 September has been contacted by CO.
> 
> I am confused on this.He hasn't FL PCC and Medical.Can anyone put some light on this.


Hi Mandhani , 

Usually DIAC takes min 4 to 6 weeks for CO to contact the applicant , same happend to me , i was told that CO was assigned to me on 10th March wen i called DIAC , my status changed on 22nd march to ABPF , 

but for safer side ask your friend to contact DIAC & ask whats going on with his/her application . 

All the best . 

Regards
San


----------



## mandhani

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Mandhani ,
> 
> Usually DIAC takes min 4 to 6 weeks for CO to contact the applicant , same happend to me , i was told that CO was assigned to me on 10th March wen i called DIAC , my status changed on 22nd march to ABPF ,
> 
> but for safer side ask your friend to contact DIAC & ask whats going on with his/her application .
> 
> All the best .
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks and congratulations !!!


----------



## sandylewis

A person in december has got a case officer in beupdate.co.uk.

andrew321 from srilanka. Looks like he got the CO today. :clap2:

So its moving now to december as well.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

sandylewis said:


> A person in december has got a case officer in beupdate.co.uk.
> 
> andrew321 from srilanka. Looks like he got the CO today. :clap2:
> 
> So its moving now to december as well.


Good to see this..
But DIAC has some other observation reflected through their table.


----------



## naveenadi1978

Hi all,

at last good news knocked my door, today got grant after long, killing, restless, sleepless nights

Got visa grant today morning for all my family members.

I will add my time lines in detail, please give me one day time. 

I applied on 14-05-2011 (176 family sponsored) and got CO on 22-12-2011. Till the day CO assigned, I underwent long, killing, restless, sleepless nights, which GOD only knows. 

so many issues, all has been cleared. 

Tomorrow I will post my time line along with all the issues i under went, so that my experience should be useful to other friends in this forum.

Even-though i never participated in the discussion in this forum, I followed for nearly a year.
It has been a regular habit daily of checking my 1) online application status, 2) THIS FORM and 3) my mails.

This forum became a part of my life and I WHOLE HEARTEDLY THANK YOU ALL FOR SUCH A NICE FORUM WHICH HELPED ME A LOT.

Its time to pay back. from tomorrow I will try to share my experience with you all.

PLEASE MAKE ME PART OF YOUR FAMILY

naveen adi


----------



## virtual_bajwa

naveenadi1978 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> at last good news knocked my door, today got grant after long, killing, restless, sleepless nights
> 
> Got visa grant today morning for all my family members.
> 
> I will add my time lines in detail, please give me one day time.
> 
> I applied on 14-05-2011 (176 family sponsored) and got CO on 22-12-2011. Till the day CO assigned, I underwent long, killing, restless, sleepless nights, which GOD only knows.
> 
> so many issues, all has been cleared.
> 
> Tomorrow I will post my time line along with all the issues i under went, so that my experience should be useful to other friends in this forum.
> 
> Even-though i never participated in the discussion in this forum, I followed for nearly a year.
> It has been a regular habit daily of checking my 1) online application status, 2) THIS FORM and 3) my mails.
> 
> This forum became a part of my life and I WHOLE HEARTEDLY THANK YOU ALL FOR SUCH A NICE FORUM WHICH HELPED ME A LOT.
> 
> Its time to pay back. from tomorrow I will try to share my experience with you all.
> 
> PLEASE MAKE ME PART OF YOUR FAMILY
> 
> naveen adi


Congratulations..
Really case officer made you wait for some time...Anyways enjoy your life now..


----------



## Z Khan

Dear forum members need your guidance for the below mentioned....

I have uploaded the experience proof for my employment but have named them wrongly due to misunderstanding as I thought that the SPECIFIC WORK EXPERIENCE refers to the work experience of LAST ONE YEAR and WORK EXPERIENCE as 3 OUT OF 4 YEARS whereas they are exactly opposite. Kindly guide if i should reload the documents with changed names or what ????

BR
ZK


----------



## JBY

Official CO allocation date for P4 is now @ 12 September 


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Next update 1st May


----------



## sanands2007

Z Khan said:


> Dear forum members need your guidance for the below mentioned....
> 
> I have uploaded the experience proof for my employment but have named them wrongly due to misunderstanding as I thought that the SPECIFIC WORK EXPERIENCE refers to the work experience of LAST ONE YEAR and WORK EXPERIENCE as 3 OUT OF 4 YEARS whereas they are exactly opposite. Kindly guide if i should reload the documents with changed names or what ????
> 
> BR
> ZK


Hi ZK , 

you can fill form 1023 & correct your ans , below is the link 

www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

All the best 

Regards
San


----------



## sanands2007

naveenadi1978 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> at last good news knocked my door, today got grant after long, killing, restless, sleepless nights
> 
> Got visa grant today morning for all my family members.
> 
> I will add my time lines in detail, please give me one day time.
> 
> I applied on 14-05-2011 (176 family sponsored) and got CO on 22-12-2011. Till the day CO assigned, I underwent long, killing, restless, sleepless nights, which GOD only knows.
> 
> so many issues, all has been cleared.
> 
> Tomorrow I will post my time line along with all the issues i under went, so that my experience should be useful to other friends in this forum.
> 
> Even-though i never participated in the discussion in this forum, I followed for nearly a year.
> It has been a regular habit daily of checking my 1) online application status, 2) THIS FORM and 3) my mails.
> 
> This forum became a part of my life and I WHOLE HEARTEDLY THANK YOU ALL FOR SUCH A NICE FORUM WHICH HELPED ME A LOT.
> 
> Its time to pay back. from tomorrow I will try to share my experience with you all.
> 
> PLEASE MAKE ME PART OF YOUR FAMILY
> 
> naveen adi


Great Naveen & Congrates :clap2:

Regards
San


----------



## Riza2012

naveenadi1978 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> at last good news knocked my door, today got grant after long, killing, restless, sleepless nights
> 
> Got visa grant today morning for all my family members.
> 
> I will add my time lines in detail, please give me one day time.
> 
> I applied on 14-05-2011 (176 family sponsored) and got CO on 22-12-2011. Till the day CO assigned, I underwent long, killing, restless, sleepless nights, which GOD only knows.
> 
> so many issues, all has been cleared.
> 
> Tomorrow I will post my time line along with all the issues i under went, so that my experience should be useful to other friends in this forum.
> 
> Even-though i never participated in the discussion in this forum, I followed for nearly a year.
> It has been a regular habit daily of checking my 1) online application status, 2) THIS FORM and 3) my mails.
> 
> This forum became a part of my life and I WHOLE HEARTEDLY THANK YOU ALL FOR SUCH A NICE FORUM WHICH HELPED ME A LOT.
> 
> Its time to pay back. from tomorrow I will try to share my experience with you all.
> 
> PLEASE MAKE ME PART OF YOUR FAMILY
> 
> naveen adi


Congrats Naveen and plz share wid us why it took so long for your visa grant to be approved , so we may have further knowledge on the process, it really helps the community here.


----------



## pksonu

Congrats Naveen and Sanands !!!


----------



## GoingDownUnder

Z Khan said:


> Dear forum members need your guidance for the below mentioned....
> 
> I have uploaded the experience proof for my employment but have named them wrongly due to misunderstanding as I thought that the SPECIFIC WORK EXPERIENCE refers to the work experience of LAST ONE YEAR and WORK EXPERIENCE as 3 OUT OF 4 YEARS whereas they are exactly opposite. Kindly guide if i should reload the documents with changed names or what ????
> 
> BR
> ZK


ZK,

What is the difference b/w SPECIFIC WORK EXPERIENCE and WORK EXPERIENCE. I have uploaded all the work experience under WORK EXPERIENCE. though all of my work experience is in my nominated occupation.
Naveed


----------



## Z Khan

GoingDownUnder said:


> ZK,
> 
> What is the difference b/w SPECIFIC WORK EXPERIENCE and WORK EXPERIENCE. I have uploaded all the work experience under WORK EXPERIENCE. though all of my work experience is in my nominated occupation.
> Naveed



Well as per the definition I think Specific Work Experience refers to the work experience requirement for 3 out of last 4 years and Work Experience refers to Threshold work experience that is for 1 out of last 2 years. 
but that's only my view. If somebody has a different view kindly share.


----------



## aimz

sanands2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after LONG LONG WAIT ..... WE RECIVED OUR PRE GRANT LETTER ,
> 
> God is GREAT :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks All for providing such a wonderful Support , Information , encouragement ,
> it was very helpful at each step ,
> 
> we had completely lost hope , But by god Grace all went well ,
> 
> we are planning to fly next week to India for a small Break
> 
> now our First Baby arriving in Aug would be citizen :clap2::clap2:
> 
> All the best for all the applicants & really patience is imp in life ,
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sanand.S



Congratulations!!!


----------



## AngiW

:clap2:Congratulations to Naveen and Sanands!! Fantastic news. Lets hope some of your luck rubs off on other forum members!!


----------



## Jay99

*Got Pre-Grant - Finally... *

Hi Guys,

Got another good news post to share!

I GOT MY PRE_GRANT yesterday (16/4/12) :second:,
my agent forwarded it today only.

Anyways, thanks a lot to everyone for putting this effort & keep supporting each other :clap2:

Good Luck to everyone waiting for their grant, I am out of your way now.. :wave:

I'll update my timeline very soon (by today only)

Gotta Book the flights now... lane:

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## sanands2007

Jay99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got another good news post to share!
> 
> I GOT MY PRE_GRANT yesterday (16/4/12) :second:,
> my agent forwarded it today only.
> 
> Anyways, thanks a lot to everyone for putting this effort & keep supporting each other :clap2:
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting for their grant, I am out of your way now.. :wave:
> 
> I'll update my timeline very soon (by today only)
> 
> Gotta Book the flights now... lane:
> 
> Cheers,
> Jay


Congrates mate 

Regards 
San


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Jay99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got another good news post to share!
> 
> I GOT MY PRE_GRANT yesterday (16/4/12) :second:,
> my agent forwarded it today only.
> 
> Anyways, thanks a lot to everyone for putting this effort & keep supporting each other :clap2:
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting for their grant, I am out of your way now.. :wave:
> 
> I'll update my timeline very soon (by today only)
> 
> Gotta Book the flights now... lane:
> 
> Cers,
> Jay


Congratulations...
It seems this week belongs to grants...


----------



## kkkr

Jay99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got another good news post to share!
> 
> I GOT MY PRE_GRANT yesterday (16/4/12) :second:,
> my agent forwarded it today only.
> 
> Anyways, thanks a lot to everyone for putting this effort & keep supporting each other :clap2:
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting for their grant, I am out of your way now.. :wave:
> 
> I'll update my timeline very soon (by today only)
> 
> Gotta Book the flights now... lane:
> 
> Cheers,
> Jay


Congrats mate

Regards


----------



## leo9ricon

November 19th applicant got a CO yesterday. Source Pomsinoz.


----------



## sadie_

We can't believe our eyes. I've looked and re-looked... and its actually true!!
a Direct Grant! 
Woohooooooo


----------



## AllTime

sadie_ said:


> We can't believe our eyes. I've looked and re-looked... and its actually true!!
> a Direct Grant!
> Woohooooooo


You are 175 Nov 23rd Applicant ... Congrats for Direct Grant


----------



## vickey1

sadie_ said:


> We can't believe our eyes. I've looked and re-looked... and its actually true!!
> a Direct Grant!
> Woohooooooo



My hearty congratulations to you. All the very best for your great future ahead.


----------



## AllTime

vickey1 said:


> My hearty congratulations to you. All the very best for your great future ahead.


Vickey1 you are the next in the list ...  All the very best


----------



## leo9ricon

sadie_ said:


> We can't believe our eyes. I've looked and re-looked... and its actually true!!
> a Direct Grant!
> Woohooooooo


Congratulations Sadie. Great News. Wish you all the very best. Wish same thing will happen to us.


----------



## Jivesha

sadie_ said:


> We can't believe our eyes. I've looked and re-looked... and its actually true!!
> a Direct Grant!
> Woohooooooo


Congratulations Sadie_. Awesome news!!!.


----------



## naveenadi1978

Hi friends 

MY TIME LINE:

14-05-2011 : Application Date
22-12-2011 : CO allocated 
23-12-2011 : Some requirements changes to MET and Requested following documents 

1. Evidency of Dependency of my mother,
2. My son's passport,
3. My son's photo,
4. My son's birth certificate,

Took almost two weeks to prepare the documents.

10-01-2012 : submitted documents
27-01-2012 : all documents changes to MET, except MEDICALS

now at this time, I was expecting call for MEDICALS in one or two days, but bad luck, waited for nearly one month. Got call for MEDICALS ON 23-02-2010. 

during this one month waited with patience (had stressfull days, god only knows), so many thoughts, so many fears, so many stressfull and restless nights. 

some times mailed CO, sometimes raised PLE, sometimes called DIAC.

finally patience got paid on 23-02-12, got call for MEDICALS

23-02-2012 : got medicals call
24-02-2012 : medicals given only for myself, wife and mother. My son's medicals could not 
be conducted since there was a problem in hopital online data base. No 
details of my son found. so have to contact HOC. This process consumed two 
weeks. Finally on 09-03-2012, my son's medicals were conducted and on the 
same day his medical have been finalised

06-03-2012 : Mine, wife's and mother's medicals finalised
09-03-2012 : son's medicals finalised

now again i thought i will grant in one or two days........again same long wait for nearly more than one month...................................................dont know why....................................................., this killing wait almost made me mad, believe me.............lost patience, this effected my daily works. finally got CO call to pay for the second installment visa fees for my mother (for english requirement). I paid the fees on the same day. 

again expected visa in one or two days, but still no good news.........................
again got call from CO for submission of my sons pass port copy (which i already submitted). Anyway submitted again. 

Got the VISA the very next working day.

my whole experience can be put in one word. PATIENCE.

my friends, please have patience, this will definetly pay you. In the mean time dont get frustrated, worried. You will achieve nothing expect spoiling your brain and disturbing your daily activities.

my sincere advice is to wait, wait, wait with patience. Try to submit all the required doucments asked by CO. Definetly CO will give u good news..............

just a one grant.......you will enjoy a sweet fruit..................
really today my day looks very very very sweet.

I will be following this FORUM from today.My experience might be of some use for you guys.

ALL THE BEST TO ALL OF YOU.

naveen adi


----------



## sadie_

Jivesha said:


> Congratulations Sadie_. Awesome news!!!.


Thanks Jivesha, you're doing a great job on tracking everyone's. your posts were always a welcome breeze every morning when we checked the statuses and updates each day!


----------



## sadie_

Thanks AllTime!

and thanks for digging up my application date too.. 



AllTime said:


> You are 175 Nov 23rd Applicant ... Congrats for Direct Grant


----------



## naveenadi1978

Riza2012 said:


> Congrats Naveen and plz share wid us why it took so long for your visa grant to be approved , so we may have further knowledge on the process, it really helps the community here.


hi Riza, 

just now posted my TIMELINE.

naveen adi.


----------



## jamil

sadie_ said:


> We can't believe our eyes. I've looked and re-looked... and its actually true!!
> a Direct Grant!
> Woohooooooo


congratesssssssssssssssssss:clap2:


----------



## forlorn79

AllTime said:


> You are 175 Nov 23rd Applicant ... Congrats for Direct Grant


Oh wow double wow in fact. The suspense is killing me! When oh when is my grant cominggg


----------



## Jivesha

naveenadi1978 said:


> hi Riza,
> 
> just now posted my TIMELINE.
> 
> naveen adi.


Congratulations Naveen. All the best for a bright future. :clap2:

What documents did you give to prove your mother's dependency?


----------



## Tess2011

forlorn79 said:


> Oh wow double wow in fact. The suspense is killing me! When oh when is my grant cominggg


I'm quite stressed too! I'm a Nov 22 applicant. I hope that they allocate COs to all Nov applicants in this week.


----------



## naveenadi1978

Jivesha said:


> Congratulations Naveen. All the best for a bright future. :clap2:
> 
> What documents did you give to prove your mother's dependency?


Hi Jivesha,

I have provided the following documents to prove MOTHER'S DEPENDENCY:

1. Letter from Family doctor, duly stating that the main applicant is looking after the health issues of mother and the main applicant pays the doctor fees, medical bills etc., (THIS IS TO PROVE THAT MOTHER IS DEPENDANT ON THE MAIN APPLICANT) 

2. Letter from family optimestric, duly stating that the main applicant is looking after eye checkups and the main applicant pays the doctor fees, spectacle costs etc., (THIS IS TO PROVE THAT MOTHER IS DEPENDANT ON THE MAIN APPLICANT).

3. Electricity Bills are on mother's name and the same has been paid by Main Applicant Credit Card. (THIS IS TO PROVE THAT MAIN APPLICANT'S INCOME IS CONTRIBUTED ON DEPENDANT)

3. Western Union Money Transfer Recieipts (I USED TO SEND AMOUNTS TO MY MOTHER, WHEN I WAS IN UK). I kept the record. THIS GOES TO SHOW THAT MOTHER IS FINANCIAL DEPANDANT ON ME)

4.NOTARISED AFFIDAVIT, stating that mother is dependant on main applicant for her basic needs FOOD. CLOTHING AND SHELTER.

The documents dependants from case to case.

just remember golden points : 

WE HAVE TO PROVE THAT SECONDARY APPLICANT IS DEPENDANT ON THE MAIN APPLICANT FOR: 

1) FOOD 
2) HOUSING
3) CLOTHING
4) MEDICAL
5) EMOTIONALLY AND PHYSICALLY


the documents should prove the above 5 points, that should be fine.

Please tell me your actual situation, so that i can guide you in a proper manner, which suits ur situation.

naveen adi


----------



## Jivesha

naveenadi1978 said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> 
> I have provided the following documents to prove MOTHER'S DEPENDENCY:
> 
> 1. Letter from Family doctor, duly stating that the main applicant is looking after the health issues of mother and the main applicant pays the doctor fees, medical bills etc., (THIS IS TO PROVE THAT MOTHER IS DEPENDANT ON THE MAIN APPLICANT)
> 
> 2. Letter from family optimestric, duly stating that the main applicant is looking after eye checkups and the main applicant pays the doctor fees, spectacle costs etc., (THIS IS TO PROVE THAT MOTHER IS DEPENDANT ON THE MAIN APPLICANT).
> 
> 3. Electricity Bills are on mother's name and the same has been paid by Main Applicant Credit Card. (THIS IS TO PROVE THAT MAIN APPLICANT'S INCOME IS CONTRIBUTED ON DEPENDANT)
> 
> 3. Western Union Money Transfer Recieipts (I USED TO SEND AMOUNTS TO MY MOTHER, WHEN I WAS IN UK). I kept the record. THIS GOES TO SHOW THAT MOTHER IS FINANCIAL DEPANDANT ON ME)
> 
> 4.NOTARISED AFFIDAVIT, stating that mother is dependant on main applicant for her basic needs FOOD. CLOTHING AND SHELTER.
> 
> The documents dependants from case to case.
> 
> just remember golden points :
> 
> WE HAVE TO PROVE THAT SECONDARY APPLICANT IS DEPENDANT ON THE MAIN APPLICANT FOR:
> 
> 1) FOOD
> 2) HOUSING
> 3) CLOTHING
> 4) MEDICAL
> 5) EMOTIONALLY AND PHYSICALLY
> 
> the documents should prove the above 5 points, that should be fine.
> 
> Please tell me your actual situation, so that i can guide you in a proper manner, which suits ur situation.
> 
> naveen adi


Thanks a lot Naveen. 
lets take our discussion offline. I sent you a private message.


----------



## Magezy

*December CO Assigned*

Hi,

I applied for a 175 on the 4th of December and got a CO today. 

Sounds a bit stupid but its too early, my wife is 7 months pregnant, we were expecting a CO in June same time as the birth so we'd have time to add the new baby.

If I reply stating that she is 7 months, will the case officer pause the processing until we have our baby.


Any help would be great thanks.

M


----------



## sanands2007

Magezy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a 175 on the 4th of December and got a CO today.
> 
> Sounds a bit stupid but its too early, my wife is 7 months pregnant, we were expecting a CO in June same time as the birth so we'd have time to add the new baby.
> 
> If I reply stating that she is 7 months, will the case officer pause the processing until we have our baby.
> 
> Any help would be great thanks.
> 
> M


Hi Magey ,

Pregnancy is always given consideration , when you have CO please inform him that she can't travel , they would hold application , baby would be added to application , all applicants would get Grant with No issues . 

All the best . 

Regards San


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Magezy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a 175 on the 4th of December and got a CO today.
> 
> Sounds a bit stupid but its too early, my wife is 7 months pregnant, we were expecting a CO in June same time as the birth so we'd have time to add the new baby.
> 
> If I reply stating that she is 7 months, will the case officer pause the processing until we have our baby.
> 
> 
> Any help would be great thanks.
> 
> M


Great december applicant got case officer. But what about the applicants from october and November. 
Yes you should inform you case officer. Better to hold your application and wait for the baby.


----------



## sadie_

Thanks Jamil!!



jamil said:


> congratesssssssssssssssssss:clap2:


----------



## boolean

This is my very first post to this forum. Below is time line for my subclass 175 application. Skills Assessment: Jan 30, 2012(ACS: Software Engineer); IELTS(L7.5 R8 W9 S7.5) Oct 22, 2011; 175 Online: Mar 6, 2012; Awaiting CO to be assigned


----------



## JBY

Congrats Sadie !!


----------



## sadie_

Thanks, JBY!

Wish you the best for a speedy Grant!!! 



JBY said:


> Congrats Sadie !!


----------



## parvezj

*175 online documentation help*

Hi Everybody,
Last month I received +ve skill assessment from ACS (RPL)  I am in the process of applying for the 175 Visa.. I need to know what all documents do I need to attach with the online application. I am also claiming the points for my wife's skill. 
Also do I need to send any document through post.
Any pointers would be helpful.

Regards.


----------



## kkkr

sadie_ said:


> We can't believe our eyes. I've looked and re-looked... and its actually true!!
> a Direct Grant!
> Woohooooooo


Congrats Sadie


----------



## Jivesha

A 23rd Nov applicant got allocated to CO.
Source: BEUpdate


----------



## Jivesha

*New Member*



boolean said:


> This is my very first post to this forum. Below is time line for my subclass 175 application. Skills Assessment: Jan 30, 2012(ACS: Software Engineer); IELTS(L7.5 R8 W9 S7.5) Oct 22, 2011; 175 Online: Mar 6, 2012; Awaiting CO to be assigned


Welcome to the forum,* Boolean*. Your timeline has been added to the tracking spreadsheet. Here is the link
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
This sheet contains the timelines of the members and will be useful in predicting when you are likely to get a CO.
Feel free to jump into the discussions.


----------



## Jivesha

parvezj said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Last month I received +ve skill assessment from ACS (RPL)  I am in the process of applying for the 175 Visa.. I need to know what all documents do I need to attach with the online application. I am also claiming the points for my wife's skill.
> Also do I need to send any document through post.
> Any pointers would be helpful.
> 
> Regards.


Parvezj,
It is an online application. You can find the document checklist here
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/175_checklist.pdf
Good luck.


----------



## parvezj

Thanks KKKr 

But the pdf mentions that the checklist is for paper application. Is it same for online appliction?


----------



## KPPD

*India Police clearance certificate*

Hi,

I had applied for India PCC in Sydney on 1 March 2012. 
Today the status has been changed to "Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied." 
Does that mean it is ready for "collection"? 

Thanks,
Paddy


----------



## forlorn79

virtual_bajwa said:


> Great december applicant got case officer. But what about the applicants from october and November.


Im trying not to think about it while waiting but its hard. Now i know how some june applicants felt when those from the july got the call


----------



## sanands2007

forlorn79 said:


> Im trying not to think about it while waiting but its hard. Now i know how some june applicants felt when those from the july got the call


Very true forlorn , but keep calm all will end good at last  all the best 

Regards 
San


----------



## Chaths

*Visa Granted*

Hi All,

  My Visa is Granted   . Thanks for all the help provided by all of you.

I sent my PCC today and got the grant in another 15 minutes.

--Chaths


----------



## vickey1

Chaths said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa is Granted   . Thanks for all the help provided by all of you.
> 
> I sent my PCC today and got the grant in another 15 minutes.
> 
> --Chaths


My hearty congratulations to you. All the very best for your great future ahead.


----------



## KPPD

Chaths said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa is Granted   . Thanks for all the help provided by all of you.
> 
> I sent my PCC today and got the grant in another 15 minutes.
> 
> --Chaths


Congrats!!! :clap2:


----------



## sanands2007

Chaths said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa is Granted   . Thanks for all the help provided by all of you.
> 
> I sent my PCC today and got the grant in another 15 minutes.
> 
> --Chaths


Congrats chaths 

Regards 
San


----------



## Chaths

sanands2007 said:


> Congrats chaths
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks all of you for the wishes.

Could you please let me know, what I need to do to get the Visa stamped in my passport through VFS.


----------



## sanands2007

Chaths said:


> Thanks all of you for the wishes.
> 
> Could you please let me know, what I need to do to get the Visa stamped in my passport through VFS.


Hi chats . Apologies I am not very clear Abu VFS process as I am getting it labelled in Melb , 

Still one my friends told , we need to submit our passport & grant letter to VFS office with some small amount / courier charges , they would get it


----------



## sanands2007

sanands2007 said:


> Hi chats . Apologies I am not very clear Abu VFS process as I am getting it labelled in Melb ,
> 
> Still one my friends told , we need to submit our passport & grant letter to VFS office with some small amount / courier charges , they would get it


You get your passport back in 5 working days 

Regards San


----------



## Chaths

sanands2007 said:


> You get your passport back in 5 working days
> 
> Regards San


Thanks San for the info. Will get in touch with the VFS office.


----------



## Jivesha

Chaths said:


> Thanks San for the info. Will get in touch with the VFS office.


Congratulations Chaths. All the best for your relocation


----------



## aimz

Hello guys!

Good news, our visa has been granted!!

Thank you Lord!

Thanks to everyone for all the useful information and for sharing their insights and experiences.

Oz here we come!


----------



## mikai

aimz said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Good news, our visa has been granted!!
> 
> Thank you Lord!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the useful information and for sharing their insights and experiences.
> 
> Oz here we come!



Congratulations aimz!!!!!:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

aimz said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Good news, our visa has been granted!!
> 
> Thank you Lord!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the useful information and for sharing their insights and experiences.
> 
> Oz here we come!


Congratulations aimz. Wonderful news indeed. Wish you the very best.


----------



## Z Khan

Dear Forum members your valued help is required for the below mentioned
I have not been contacted by the CO although CO is allocated as per DIAC phone representative in January 2011. I have mailed DIAC for an inquiry and got the reply with following details 
*
from:[email protected]
cc:[email protected]
subject: Attn: XXXXXX etc.*

Now as per my understanding I am assigned to Team 2 but what about the CO. Is XXXXX is the name of CO or what ? and how am i supposed to contact him/her.

Can any body kindly guide in this regard.

BR
ZK


----------



## Jivesha

Z Khan said:


> Dear Forum members your valued help is required for the below mentioned
> I have not been contacted by the CO although CO is allocated as per DIAC phone representative in January 2011. I have mailed DIAC for an inquiry and got the reply with following details
> 
> from:[email protected]
> cc: [email protected]
> subject: Attn: xxxxx etc.
> 
> Now as per my understanding I am assigned to Team 2 but what about the CO. Is xxxxx is the name of CO or what ? and how am i supposed to contact him/her.
> 
> Can any body kindly guide in this regard.
> 
> BR
> ZK


Z Khan,
Please remove the names of persons from your post. This can be treated as a breach of privacy and forum rules.
Thanks


----------



## Z Khan

Jivesha said:


> Z Khan,
> Please remove the names of persons from your post. This can be treated as a breach of privacy and forum rules.
> Thanks


Done and sorry for the breach as i was not aware of the rule. Sorry for inconvenience again.


----------



## AllTime

Z Khan said:


> Dear Forum members your valued help is required for the below mentioned
> I have not been contacted by the CO although CO is allocated as per DIAC phone representative in January 2011. I have mailed DIAC for an inquiry and got the reply with following details
> *
> from:[email protected]
> cc:[email protected]
> subject: Attn: XXXXXX etc.*
> 
> Now as per my understanding I am assigned to Team 2 but what about the CO. Is XXXXX is the name of CO or what ? and how am i supposed to contact him/her.
> 
> Can any body kindly guide in this regard.
> 
> BR
> ZK



Searching on Google hints its CO ... not sure but ...


----------



## Jivesha

Z Khan said:


> Done and sorry for the breach as i was not aware of the rule. Sorry for inconvenience again.


No worries. Things are in place safe. Please scramble the email addresses also, just to be on the safer side. Thanks again.
Hope you'll get the answers to your questions soon....and the visa too.


----------



## Z Khan

Jivesha said:


> No worries. Things are in place safe. Please scramble the email addresses also, just to be on the safer side. Thanks again.
> Hope you'll get the answers to your questions soon....and the visa too.



Scrambled and thanks for the guidance. This forum is really a fantastic effort from your side.


----------



## sanands2007

aimz said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Good news, our visa has been granted!!
> 
> Thank you Lord!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the useful information and for sharing their insights and experiences.
> 
> Oz here we come!


Congrats mate 

Regards 
San


----------



## sanands2007

Z Khan said:


> Scrambled and thanks for the guidance. This forum is really a fantastic effort from your side.



Hi

It's CO , when u receive emails from specific team Id"s it means that team is handling your case , I got my pre grant & when I replied to the same id with my traveling tickets details , I got auto reply saying ur co is from this team & he would be taking care of your query . 

Regards
San


----------



## mahadse

Congratulations aimz!!!!! 



aimz said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Good news, our visa has been granted!!
> 
> Thank you Lord!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the useful information and for sharing their insights and experiences.
> 
> Oz here we come!


----------



## parvezj

Jivesha said:


> Parvezj,
> It is an online application. You can find the document checklist here
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/175_checklist.pdf
> Good luck.



Thanks Jivesha.
But the documents in the checlist are mentioned for paper application. Are they the same for online application as well. Also do we need to send any document by post or we can attach all the documents to the online application.
Also did you apply through a Agent ?


----------



## jpzante

almost the same documents really. When i lodged my 175, I was surprised we are required to submit a passport sized photo, so prepare for that just in case.


----------



## parvezj

jpzante said:


> almost the same documents really. When i lodged my 175, I was surprised we are required to submit a passport sized photo, so prepare for that just in case.


Thanks JPZANTE. Do we need to submit any other document other than the photgraph via post


----------



## mandhani

parvezj said:


> Thanks JPZANTE. Do we need to submit any other document other than the photgraph via post


Nothing is required by post.everything can be attached online provided total number of documents attached are 60 and no document is bigger than 5 MB.


----------



## sanands2007

parvezj said:


> Thanks JPZANTE. Do we need to submit any other document other than the photgraph via post


Parvezj ,


You need to take a scan copy of 2 passport size photo & upload same online , all the docs can be uploaded online . 

Regards 
San


----------



## munnabhai777

*Add me to the spreadsheet*

Please add my details to the spreadsheet - 

Category - 175
Programmer Analyst
175 applied - Oct 17th 2011
PCC Medicals front loaded
CO - Apr 10th 2012.
Applying from USA (citizen of India)..

Can anyone please know the procedure after getting the grant letter ? Do I have to take it to the consulate for a stamp or is that enough to show at the time of boarding ?


----------



## mahadse

Two days back, I got my Indian PCC from the Chennai RPO. As I had already posted in this forum that i was worried about the spouse name endorsement for getting Indian PCC. But I wont say, the RPOs doesn't mandate the spouse name for getting Indian PCC. They allowed mine and my wife's as our passports belong to Chennai Jurisdiction. And at the pre-check counters they changed our marital status to Single. However my wife had little issues at the "B" counter (Passport officers) asking more address proof as the passport address is different from the present address (Passport taken before marriage). She just had a new continuing Bank passbook(nationalized) with fewer transactions and a HR letter with current address. They were debating within themselves whether it is ok to approve with the provided proofs. Finally they took it to the "C" counter (Final authority to sign) and asked for clarification. Since my wife's passport was just issued in the month of Dec, they agreed to accept the given proofs. This clearly shows that the RPO officers themselves don't know what exactly they need and they wanna hassle things with the people. All my prayers got paid and we were issued PCC on the same day after bearing all the pains for about 6 hrs in the RPO. 
Though this thread is not related with PCC, I just wanna share the experience what I went through.


----------



## jonay

hi buddies

australia just opened its doors to me
got my grant today!

thanks so much to your coaching and comments but more especially the company i found with thru the long wait till today. i hope to share from my experience to those who may need it n to also encourage those in waiting to do so without despair cos the sun will definitely rise over their horizon too

so happy i' don't even know how to celebrate ...lol


----------



## Jivesha

jonay said:


> hi buddies
> 
> australia just opened its doors to me
> got my grant today!
> 
> thanks so much to your coaching and comments but more especially the company i found with thru the long wait till today. i hope to share from my experience to those who may need it n to also encourage those in waiting to do so without despair cos the sun will definitely rise over their horizon too
> 
> so happy i' don't even know how to celebrate ...lol


Excellent news, Jonay. We greatly wish to join you in your celebrations. Wish you all the best for your move.


----------



## Pradiprn

Does anyone know how much time it takes from documents showing Met to actually getting a grant? Its been seven days since all documents were submitted and I still havent got the grant.


----------



## angeljo

Hi..I have been following this forum for a few days now (while eagerly waiting for some news about my application) and thought of adding my timeline too - my first post...

IELTS Result - 11th Feb 2012; CPA skills assessment - 23rd Mar 2012; 175 applied - 30 Mar 2012; PCC/ COC - Not yet (requires CO's letter); Meds - 13th Apr 2012 (partially received on e-visa on 19th Apr); CO - Awaiting


----------



## leo9ricon

No much action with respect to CO Allocation in the last two days. Why DIAC has slowed down suddenly? Is it due to high number of 176 applications?


----------



## sanands2007

jonay said:


> hi buddies
> 
> australia just opened its doors to me
> got my grant today!
> 
> thanks so much to your coaching and comments but more especially the company i found with thru the long wait till today. i hope to share from my experience to those who may need it n to also encourage those in waiting to do so without despair cos the sun will definitely rise over their horizon too
> 
> so happy i' don't even know how to celebrate ...lol


Congrats mate . 

Regards 
San


----------



## qwerty_asdf

I'm a 21-Nov-2011 applicant, front loaded my PCC and medicals and awaiting CO allocation. Man! I always thought of myself as the cool dude who can wait for his turn......but when i read that December applicants got CO I can see myself getting restless.

Someone recently posted in the thread about the importance of patience this visa process, he is damn right! No matter how many times you check the status or email, the grant will come when its due.........

Any tips on how to handle this waiting time....... It was easier when I knew it would take months to get it. But this waiting for a few more days thing is tough


----------



## Jivesha

*New Member*



angeljo said:


> Hi..I have been following this forum for a few days now (while eagerly waiting for some news about my application) and thought of adding my timeline too - my first post...
> 
> IELTS Result - 11th Feb 2012; CPA skills assessment - 23rd Mar 2012; 175 applied - 30 Mar 2012; PCC/ COC - Not yet (requires CO's letter); Meds - 13th Apr 2012 (partially received on e-visa on 19th Apr); CO - Awaiting


Welcome to the forum Angeljo. Your details have been added to the timeline spreadsheet.
Feel free to indulge yourselves in the discussions.
Good luck with your visa hunt.


----------



## vickey1

qwerty_asdf said:


> I'm a 21-Nov-2011 applicant, front loaded my PCC and medicals and awaiting CO allocation. Man! I always thought of myself as the cool dude who can wait for his turn......but when i read that December applicants got CO I can see myself getting restless.
> 
> Someone recently posted in the thread about the importance of patience this visa process, he is damn right! No matter how many times you check the status or email, the grant will come when its due.........
> 
> Any tips on how to handle this waiting time....... It was easier when I knew it would take months to get it. But this waiting for a few more days thing is tough


I am going through the same stress like you. Its very difficult to handle or avoid this stress. 

I am not getting interest in anything. I have hell of lot of work to do but not able to concentrate due to this stress.

I am constantly checking the forums and my online page.

I always tell to my self that not to worry and keep myself busy. But its easier said than done.


----------



## Jivesha

qwerty_asdf said:


> I'm a 21-Nov-2011 applicant, front loaded my PCC and medicals and awaiting CO allocation. Man! I always thought of myself as the cool dude who can wait for his turn......but when i read that December applicants got CO I can see myself getting restless.
> 
> Someone recently posted in the thread about the importance of patience this visa process, he is damn right! No matter how many times you check the status or email, the grant will come when its due.........
> 
> Any tips on how to handle this waiting time....... It was easier when I knew it would take months to get it. But this waiting for a few more days thing is tough


Indeed you need a lot of patience. I'm a Feb applicant and at times I seem to go loopy looking at the declining speed of DIAC. Looking at Dec applicants getting CO, you must be feeling stranded in the middle of the road while the ones behind you zip by. 

There were members who had even more harder waiting time getting a visa. All their documents were perfect but all that they could hear from the CO was haunting silence.

Though some are lucky for a direct grant, most others go through this difficult phase. Forums like this help you vent out your stress.
Your day of glory will surely come. In a lighter sense, every dog has its day

Keep up the spirit.


----------



## leo9ricon

Jivesha said:


> Indeed you need a lot of patience. I'm a Feb applicant and at times I seem to go loopy looking at the declining speed of DIAC. Looking at Dec applicants getting CO, you must be feeling stranded in the middle of the road while the ones behind you zip by.
> 
> There were members who had even more harder waiting time getting a visa. All their documents were perfect but all that they could hear from the CO was haunting silence.
> 
> Though some are lucky for a direct grant, most others go through this difficult phase. Forums like this help you vent out your stress.
> Your day of glory will surely come. In a lighter sense, every dog has its day
> 
> Keep up the spirit.


Jivesha,

Why do you think this happens. It is just because some COs are fast and others are not? Or, it has anything more to it, like some skills and nationalities will get priority over others? However, official DIAC material nowhere indicates such differentiation. What is your view?


----------



## shawais

leo9ricon said:


> Jivesha,
> 
> Why do you think this happens. It is just because some COs are fast and others are not? Or, it has anything more to it, like some skills and nationalities will get priority over others? However, official DIAC material nowhere indicates such differentiation. What is your view?


Hi, 

I think there different priorities based on nationality atleast. Look at my details below, I have no news after Oct last year and CO was assigned in September. My application is in external check i guess.


----------



## sb27

Not sure how many of you will agree, but these are my 2 cents for all of us in this boat.

To all of us who are waiting for CO allocation, Grants etc, I would say eventually things will fall in place just that the timelines may not be what we expected. So don't let the impatience get better of you. Make use of this time to spend time with friends and family that we will leave behind once we relocate. Unless you are really pressed for time or hung in between phases because of the waiting period, just cherish your time in your home countries.


----------



## sanands2007

qwerty_asdf said:


> I'm a 21-Nov-2011 applicant, front loaded my PCC and medicals and awaiting CO allocation. Man! I always thought of myself as the cool dude who can wait for his turn......but when i read that December applicants got CO I can see myself getting restless.
> 
> Someone recently posted in the thread about the importance of patience this visa process, he is damn right! No matter how many times you check the status or email, the grant will come when its due.........
> 
> Any tips on how to handle this waiting time....... It was easier when I knew it would take months to get it. But this waiting for a few more days thing is tough


Mate , best way is to forget it , keep busy in other stuffs , never keep seeing the email, I remember a day when I got so stressed I could not work in office n had to leave , hence common cool down , u will get ur grant some day - today r tomorrow , n u r sure u ll have it then why to worry , don't spend ur days as you are in a jail , relax mate 

All the best 

Regards 
San


----------



## sanands2007

sb27 said:


> Not sure how many of you will agree, but these are my 2 cents for all of us in this boat.
> 
> To all of us who are waiting for CO allocation, Grants etc, I would say eventually things will fall in place just that the timelines may not be what we expected. So don't let the impatience get better of you. Make use of this time to spend time with friends and family that we will leave behind once we relocate. Unless you are really pressed for time or hung in between phases because of the waiting period, just cherish your time in your home countries.


Very true sb27 , I was on vacation for 6 weeks in feb n march & each day I wasted thinking Abu my application, finally I got grant after coming back to Aus so I lost lot of time n happiness , now I am going to India again for just 1 week n I feel gosh it's just a week of holiday . 

So relax n chill grants n lot of grants r on way 

Regards 
San


----------



## forlorn79

sb27 said:


> Not sure how many of you will agree, but these are my 2 cents for all of us in this boat.
> 
> 
> To all of us who are waiting for CO allocation, Grants etc, I would say eventually things will fall in place just that the timelines may not be what we expected. So don't let the impatience get better of you. Make use of this time to spend time with friends and family that we will leave behind once we relocate. Unless you are really pressed for time or hung in between phases because of the waiting period, just cherish your time in your home countries.


I try not to think so much about it but of course its hard  but i tell myself "business as usual'" not easy but I guess we can only try


----------



## Tess2011

Hello everyone.
I would appreciate if someone could kindly help me.
I don't have a CO yet but I have called a clinic to book an appointment for the visa medical examinations. They told me to take an 'eHealth Examination Referral Letter' when I go there. Apparently, I am supposed to open a link, choose my clinic, answer some questions about my medical history, and print out the referral letter. However, I cannot find such a link, and my documents check list only take me to the forms 26EH and 160EH.
I wanted to ask if anyone else had a similar experience and what they eventually did.
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## qwerty_asdf

Tess2011 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I would appreciate if someone could kindly help me.
> I don't have a CO yet but I have called a clinic to book an appointment for the visa medical examinations. They told me to take an 'eHealth Examination Referral Letter' when I go there. Apparently, I am supposed to open a link, choose my clinic, answer some questions about my medical history, and print out the referral letter. However, I cannot find such a link, and my documents check list only take me to the forms 26EH and 160EH.
> I wanted to ask if anyone else had a similar experience and what they eventually did.
> Thank you for your help in advance.


Hi Tess2011,

Choose a clinic from the list below based on your location, for ehealth(the clinics with online access to upload the digital docs directly to DIAC) clinics check for the e symbol next to the clinic name.

Contact Us

I don't think you need to take any referral letter. Just fill out the below forms and carry the docs.

from 160
form 26
original passport
copy of the passport first and last page
one photo


They can upload your docs based on your passport No or transaction reference no.(I have seen my clinic accessing the DIAC website and updating the same details that I filled in the above mentioned forms).

It took just 2 working days for my medical results to reflect in my status as finalized.

I noticed your location is Japan, all the panel doctors in japan have ehealth .

Japan - Panel Doctors


All the best. if they still ask for referall letter, you can take the printout of your COs mail request you to submit medicals.


----------



## cutenice62

HI All,

My passport is going to expire on 31 Jan 2013. I am march 2012 applicant. Could you please let me help, should i apply for new passport now or wait till case officer assign to my application.


----------



## sanands2007

cutenice62 said:


> HI All,
> 
> My passport is going to expire on 31 Jan 2013. I am march 2012 applicant. Could you please let me help, should i apply for new passport now or wait till case officer assign to my application.


Hi cutenice, 

I recommend you to apply n take new passport soon , as you don't know when ur CO would come , if he comes near to expiry date he would ask you for new one , so better to avoid delay, take a new one now . 

Regards 
San


----------



## sb27

I have a question regarding dependents other than spouse, children for example parents.
If your parents are a part of your application, will they get the visa grant along with the primary applicant? Or will they get it later ? I'm asking this because if you sponsor your parents visa after you get a grant, the waiting period is around 10 years. So will including them in your application allow them to get the grant immediately?


----------



## sanands2007

sb27 said:


> I have a question regarding dependents other than spouse, children for example parents.
> If your parents are a part of your application, will they get the visa grant along with the primary applicant? Or will they get it later ? I'm asking this because if you sponsor your parents visa after you get a grant, the waiting period is around 10 years. So will including them in your application allow them to get the grant immediately?


Hi Sb27 , 

Yes all the applicants in a single application would get grant with main applicant without any delay/waiting period . 

Regards
San


----------



## sb27

sanands2007 said:


> Hi Sb27 ,
> 
> Yes all the applicants in a single application would get grant with main applicant without any delay/waiting period .
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks San.


----------



## VeenzPrash

Any news on the latest Co allocation ? which month is the latest ?? any grants in the past two days


----------



## fabregas

sorry yaar.. i just read your reply. Strange i didn't get any email update regarding this post update. sorry again for replying so late..I applied for 261312-Developer Programmer.
Current update is that security checks are going on and it would take some time according to my agent from Team 4. Any ideas on average time they are taking currently for pakistani applicant.

and congrats to those who got grants. 

and one thing more please send me the link to that sheet because the list in which i was looking doesn't have my name 



Jivesha said:


> Hi fabregas,
> Welcome to the forum.
> Your details have been added to the sheet. I took them from your signature line. Can you let us know your occupation, whether you front loaded your PCC and medicals? and if you hired an agent.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## itskamran

fabregas said:


> sorry yaar.. i just read your reply. Strange i didn't get any email update regarding this post update. sorry again for replying so late..I applied for 261312-Developer Programmer.
> Current update is that security checks are going on and it would take some time according to my agent from Team 4. Any ideas on average time they are taking currently for pakistani applicant.
> 
> and congrats to those who got grants.
> 
> and one thing more please send me the link to that sheet because the list in which i was looking doesn't have my name


6-9 months for pakistani applicant.


----------



## vickey1

Guys,

I have news. There is an update in my status. It has become APPLICATION BEING PROCESSED FURTHER. Have received no communication from my agent/CO.

25/11/2011	Application received - processing commenced 
25/11/2011	Application fee received 
20/04/2012	Application being processed further

Can I assume that I have a CO?

*FYI: I have front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals in the month of FEB-12. My medicals are already finalized in the same month.*

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have news. There is an update in my status. It has become APPLICATION BEING PROCESSED FURTHER. Have received no communication from my agent/CO.
> 
> 25/11/2011	Application received - processing commenced
> 25/11/2011	Application fee received
> 20/04/2012	Application being processed further
> 
> Can I assume that I have a CO?
> 
> FYI: I have front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals in the month of FEB-12. My medicals are already finalized in the same month.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Before I congratulate you I must say thanks for giving us some good news in this time of drought.
Yes, we can say you now have a co. moreover you are next in the line.


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> Before I congratulate you I must say thanks for giving us some good news in this time of drought.
> Yes, we can say you now have a co. moreover you are next in the line.


Thanks Jivesha.

I hope so. I am excited at the same time tensed. I am trying to contact my agent to check whether he has received any email but I am not able to reach him.

Will keep u guys posted as and when I receive any communication from my agent.

Regards,
Vickey


----------



## Magezy

VeenzPrash said:


> Any news on the latest Co allocation ? which month is the latest ?? any grants in the past two days


I have a CO and my application was December 4th. Haven't heard of anything later yet.


----------



## Jivesha

Magezy said:


> I have a CO and my application was December 4th. Haven't heard of anything later yet.


Magezy,
Can you let us know when you received a note from CO?
Also, I noticed that your details are not on the timeline spreadsheet.
Would you want to have your timeline added to the sheet? Let me know the details if you wish so.


----------



## VeenzPrash

Jivesha said:


> Magezy,
> Can you let us know when you received a note from CO?
> Also, I noticed that your details are not on the timeline spreadsheet.
> Would you want to have your timeline added to the sheet? Let me know the details if you wish so.


Hi Jivesha,

Can you please add my details to the timeline spreadsheet. Here are my Details:

IELTS:Nov2011- L-8 R-8 W-7.5 S7.5

+'ve ACS Assessment - 6th Dec 2011 (ICT Systems Analyst)

175 Online Visa Lodged - 17th Dec 2011

PCC - 10 April 2012

Medicals - Not yet

CO - Awaiting for CO.

Thanks a ton


----------



## Jivesha

*New Member*



VeenzPrash said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> 
> Can you please add my details to the timeline spreadsheet. Here are my Details:
> 
> Thanks a ton


Welcome to the forum VeenzPrash. Your details are loaded into the spreadsheet.
Feel free to indulge yourselves in the discussions.

Here is the link to the spreadsheet.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Good luck with your visa hunt.


----------



## sb27

vickey1 said:


> Thanks Jivesha.
> 
> I hope so. I am excited at the same time tensed. I am trying to contact my agent to check whether he has received any email but I am not able to reach him.
> 
> Will keep u guys posted as and when I receive any communication from my agent.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey


Congrats... Since you have front loaded all the required docs you may very well get a direct grant! :amen:


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Magezy said:


> I have a CO and my application was December 4th. Haven't heard of anything later yet.


Congratulations and Good luck for speedy grant to you.

Good to see some case officers with the end of this week.Other wise this was very furstrating.


----------



## cutenice62

JBY said:


> In your case i don't think u need to worry, i was referring mainly to Indian applicants who are expecting a case officer soon with passports who need to be renewed soon or modified, as Indian passport may take up to 60Days for renewal & other procedures. Indian PCC can also take a similar time.
> 
> Based on your timeline, You should have a case officer by June & hopefully a grant, and ur passport expiry is far away. And God Forbid you go through security check, then you still have a lot of time to renew your passport before your security check is over. How long does Pakistan take to renew passports ?
> 
> If you ever renew your passport, you need to inform DIAC that you renewed it and give them the new information, there is a form for that which is a v simple procedure. Visa will be stamped in the new one.


OK i will wait till june , passport renewal takes around 40 days here in Pakistan. I hope so my security check would not be a problem coz i never left my home city in whole life.


----------



## mac6788

Dear Frenzzzzzzzzzzz......At last dat D Day came...! Got my Grant just an few hour before...! 

Sucha a Happy moment, just like many of u, I have been waiting for dis day for....so long. Nothing different from u, it took so many sacrifices, lot of patience and perseverance to finally...reach here. God has been really..really kind. 

I got CO on 10-Apr-2012 just like other 27th Oct 2011 applicants. The CO asked for FORM 1023 (to remove parents & sibling from Non-Migratory List), Medicals n PCC. The same day I submitted FORM 1023, which was indeed a easy task. I had already applied for my PCC (Both India & UK) and had taken my Medicals on 07-Apr-2012 itself. Just took few days for medicals to get finalized. However, to get a PCC in india is definitely a nightmare, particularly, if ur address on passport is different than ur current address. After thousand rounds of local police station, commissioners ofc, RPO & Passport Seva Kendra, I finally got my India PCC. But, UK PCC was still getting delayed as I applied during easter vacation time. Just to speedup the process, I just called the police department in UK and asked them to post the PCC to one of my friend who is still in UK rather than to me. It just took one day to reach him and one day for him to send me the scanned copy. Yesterday night at 11.50pm I uploaded my UK PCC and today morning I have my Grant. 

I would like to thank all the members of this forum, who made dis task easier for me. Wishing u all a speedy grant and a successful future in Australia soon.....

Please update my timelines as shown in my signature.


----------



## Pradiprn

mac6788 said:


> Dear Frenzzzzzzzzzzz......At last dat D Day came...! Got my Grant just an few hour before...!
> 
> Sucha a Happy moment, just like many of u, I have been waiting for dis day for....so long. Nothing different from u, it took so many sacrifices, lot of patience and perseverance to finally...reach here. God has been really..really kind.
> 
> I got CO on 10-Apr-2012 just like other 27th Oct 2011 applicants. The CO asked for FORM 1023 (to remove parents & sibling from Non-Migratory List), Medicals n PCC. The same day I submitted FORM 1023, which was indeed a easy task. I had already applied for my PCC (Both India & UK) and had taken my Medicals on 07-Apr-2012 itself. Just took few days for medicals to get finalized. However, to get a PCC in india is definitely a nightmare, particularly, if ur address on passport is different than ur current address. After thousand rounds of local police station, commissioners ofc, RPO & Passport Seva Kendra, I finally got my India PCC. But, UK PCC was still getting delayed as I applied during easter vacation time. Just to speedup the process, I just called the police department in UK and asked them to post the PCC to one of my friend who is still in UK rather than to me. It just took one day to reach him and one day for him to send me the scanned copy. Yesterday night at 11.50pm I uploaded my UK PCC and today morning I have my Grant.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum, who made dis task easier for me. Wishing u all a speedy grant and a successful future in Australia soon.....
> 
> Please update my timelines as shown in my signature.


Congratulations! thats a nice surprise! i thought DIAC does not work on Saturdays.


----------



## mac6788

Pradiprn said:


> Congratulations! thats a nice surprise! i thought DIAC does not work on Saturdays.


Thanx..Pradiprn. Even I was not expecting it on a Saturday.


----------



## Jivesha

mac6788 said:


> Thanx..Pradiprn. Even I was not expecting it on a Saturday.


Congratulations Mac6788. Wonderful news. All the best for your next move. :clap2:


----------



## mac6788

Thanks a Lot..Jivesha and Gud Luck to u.


----------



## fjamils

mac6788 said:


> Dear Frenzzzzzzzzzzz......At last dat D Day came...! Got my Grant just an few hour before...!
> 
> Sucha a Happy moment, just like many of u, I have been waiting for dis day for....so long. Nothing different from u, it took so many sacrifices, lot of patience and perseverance to finally...reach here. God has been really..really kind.
> 
> I got CO on 10-Apr-2012 just like other 27th Oct 2011 applicants. The CO asked for FORM 1023 (to remove parents & sibling from Non-Migratory List), Medicals n PCC. The same day I submitted FORM 1023, which was indeed a easy task. I had already applied for my PCC (Both India & UK) and had taken my Medicals on 07-Apr-2012 itself. Just took few days for medicals to get finalized. However, to get a PCC in india is definitely a nightmare, particularly, if ur address on passport is different than ur current address. After thousand rounds of local police station, commissioners ofc, RPO & Passport Seva Kendra, I finally got my India PCC. But, UK PCC was still getting delayed as I applied during easter vacation time. Just to speedup the process, I just called the police department in UK and asked them to post the PCC to one of my friend who is still in UK rather than to me. It just took one day to reach him and one day for him to send me the scanned copy. Yesterday night at 11.50pm I uploaded my UK PCC and today morning I have my Grant.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum, who made dis task easier for me. Wishing u all a speedy grant and a successful future in Australia soon.....
> 
> Please update my timelines as shown in my signature.


Congrats Buddy!!


----------



## virtual_bajwa

mac6788 said:


> Dear Frenzzzzzzzzzzz......At last dat D Day came...! Got my Grant just an few hour before...!
> 
> Sucha a Happy moment, just like many of u, I have been waiting for dis day for....so long. Nothing different from u, it took so many sacrifices, lot of patience and perseverance to finally...reach here. God has been really..really kind.
> 
> I got CO on 10-Apr-2012 just like other 27th Oct 2011 applicants. The CO asked for FORM 1023 (to remove parents & sibling from Non-Migratory List), Medicals n PCC. The same day I submitted FORM 1023, which was indeed a easy task. I had already applied for my PCC (Both India & UK) and had taken my Medicals on 07-Apr-2012 itself. Just took few days for medicals to get finalized. However, to get a PCC in india is definitely a nightmare, particularly, if ur address on passport is different than ur current address. After thousand rounds of local police station, commissioners ofc, RPO & Passport Seva Kendra, I finally got my India PCC. But, UK PCC was still getting delayed as I applied during easter vacation time. Just to speedup the process, I just called the police department in UK and asked them to post the PCC to one of my friend who is still in UK rather than to me. It just took one day to reach him and one day for him to send me the scanned copy. Yesterday night at 11.50pm I uploaded my UK PCC and today morning I have my Grant.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum, who made dis task easier for me. Wishing u all a speedy grant and a successful future in Australia soon.....
> 
> Please update my timelines as shown in my signature.


That;s very good news.. 
Good luck for the speedy grant..
A very unbelievable news has come on the PIO in category 5 offshore. An applicant got the case officer who is June 2009 applicant. Amazing...
*mlsdq----->*


> GUYYS!!!! im shaking here i couldnt believe it!!!!! i wake one morning checked my email as my usual routine and VOILA! a CASE OFFICER EMAIL!!! requesting for police, health and stuff
> 
> timeline on my signature IM OFFSHORE SEP 29, 2009 APPLICANT 475 heading to SA!!
> 
> 
> my CO is from team 6!!!
> i wonder why im ahead?????????


----------



## sb27

mac6788 said:


> Dear Frenzzzzzzzzzzz......At last dat D Day came...! Got my Grant just an few hour before...!
> 
> Sucha a Happy moment, just like many of u, I have been waiting for dis day for....so long. Nothing different from u, it took so many sacrifices, lot of patience and perseverance to finally...reach here. God has been really..really kind.
> 
> I got CO on 10-Apr-2012 just like other 27th Oct 2011 applicants. The CO asked for FORM 1023 (to remove parents & sibling from Non-Migratory List), Medicals n PCC. The same day I submitted FORM 1023, which was indeed a easy task. I had already applied for my PCC (Both India & UK) and had taken my Medicals on 07-Apr-2012 itself. Just took few days for medicals to get finalized. However, to get a PCC in india is definitely a nightmare, particularly, if ur address on passport is different than ur current address. After thousand rounds of local police station, commissioners ofc, RPO & Passport Seva Kendra, I finally got my India PCC. But, UK PCC was still getting delayed as I applied during easter vacation time. Just to speedup the process, I just called the police department in UK and asked them to post the PCC to one of my friend who is still in UK rather than to me. It just took one day to reach him and one day for him to send me the scanned copy. Yesterday night at 11.50pm I uploaded my UK PCC and today morning I have my Grant.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum, who made dis task easier for me. Wishing u all a speedy grant and a successful future in Australia soon.....
> 
> Please update my timelines as shown in my signature.


Congratulations :clap2:

Even my address is different from my passport address.. i'm already dreading the whole PCC procedure... So in total, how many days did take for you to get Indian PCC?


----------



## sanands2007

mac6788 said:


> Dear Frenzzzzzzzzzzz......At last dat D Day came...! Got my Grant just an few hour before...!
> 
> Sucha a Happy moment, just like many of u, I have been waiting for dis day for....so long. Nothing different from u, it took so many sacrifices, lot of patience and perseverance to finally...reach here. God has been really..really kind.
> 
> I got CO on 10-Apr-2012 just like other 27th Oct 2011 applicants. The CO asked for FORM 1023 (to remove parents & sibling from Non-Migratory List), Medicals n PCC. The same day I submitted FORM 1023, which was indeed a easy task. I had already applied for my PCC (Both India & UK) and had taken my Medicals on 07-Apr-2012 itself. Just took few days for medicals to get finalized. However, to get a PCC in india is definitely a nightmare, particularly, if ur address on passport is different than ur current address. After thousand rounds of local police station, commissioners ofc, RPO & Passport Seva Kendra, I finally got my India PCC. But, UK PCC was still getting delayed as I applied during easter vacation time. Just to speedup the process, I just called the police department in UK and asked them to post the PCC to one of my friend who is still in UK rather than to me. It just took one day to reach him and one day for him to send me the scanned copy. Yesterday night at 11.50pm I uploaded my UK PCC and today morning I have my Grant.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum, who made dis task easier for me. Wishing u all a speedy grant and a successful future in Australia soon.....
> 
> Please update my timelines as shown in my signature.


Congrates mate 

Regards 
San


----------



## vickey1

Guys,

I have another update for today.

Today I have received another update. All my documents are met. DIAC staff is working on week ends as well.

This is a good sign for all the applicants who are waiting for COs and Grants.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Player

mac6788 said:


> Dear Frenzzzzzzzzzzz......At last dat D Day came...! Got my Grant just an few hour before...!
> 
> Sucha a Happy moment, just like many of u, I have been waiting for dis day for....so long. Nothing different from u, it took so many sacrifices, lot of patience and perseverance to finally...reach here. God has been really..really kind.
> 
> I got CO on 10-Apr-2012 just like other 27th Oct 2011 applicants. The CO asked for FORM 1023 (to remove parents & sibling from Non-Migratory List), Medicals n PCC. The same day I submitted FORM 1023, which was indeed a easy task. I had already applied for my PCC (Both India & UK) and had taken my Medicals on 07-Apr-2012 itself. Just took few days for medicals to get finalized. However, to get a PCC in india is definitely a nightmare, particularly, if ur address on passport is different than ur current address. After thousand rounds of local police station, commissioners ofc, RPO & Passport Seva Kendra, I finally got my India PCC. But, UK PCC was still getting delayed as I applied during easter vacation time. Just to speedup the process, I just called the police department in UK and asked them to post the PCC to one of my friend who is still in UK rather than to me. It just took one day to reach him and one day for him to send me the scanned copy. Yesterday night at 11.50pm I uploaded my UK PCC and today morning I have my Grant.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum, who made dis task easier for me. Wishing u all a speedy grant and a successful future in Australia soon.....
> 
> Please update my timelines as shown in my signature.


Congratulations Congratulations for the miracle.... :clap2:


----------



## sadie_

Congrats Vickey!! Have you checked the 'view entitlement' link? You might have already received a grant!



vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have another update for today.
> 
> Today I have received another update. All my documents are met. DIAC staff is working on week ends as well.
> 
> This is a good sign for all the applicants who are waiting for COs and Grants.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


----------



## vickey1

sadie_ said:


> Congrats Vickey!! Have you checked the 'view entitlement' link? You might have already received a grant!


Hi Sadie,

I checked in the view entitlement link and there is no visa grant yet.

May be next week.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## louisam

IELTS : 19th Mar 2011 - Overall 7.5
ANZSCO: 261313 
ACS Applied: 11th Apr 2011
ACS Approved: 8th Aug 2011
DIAC Online Application for 175: 19th Aug 2011

CO Allocated: 19th April 2012 
Resubmission of form80 (instructed by CO): 3rd April 2012
Med submitted: 4th April 2012
PCC: 12th April 2012

Visa grant notification: 18th April 2012 ...


----------



## Jivesha

louisam said:


> IELTS : 19th Mar 2011 - Overall 7.5
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ACS Applied: 11th Apr 2011
> ACS Approved: 8th Aug 2011
> DIAC Online Application for 175: 19th Aug 2011
> 
> CO Allocated: 19th April 2012
> Resubmission of form80 (instructed by CO): 3rd April 2012
> Med submitted: 4th April 2012
> PCC: 12th April 2012
> 
> Visa grant notification: 18th April 2012 ...


Congrats Louisam. You said CO allocation was 19th April, then how come you were contacted by CO for Form 80 on 3rd April?. Some disconnect here.


----------



## mac6788

virtual_bajwa said:


> That;s very good news..
> Good luck for the speedy grant..
> A very unbelievable news has come on the PIO in category 5 offshore. An applicant got the case officer who is June 2009 applicant. Amazing...
> mlsdq----->


Thanks..fjamils & virtual_bajwa.


----------



## mac6788

sb27 said:


> Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> Even my address is different from my passport address.. i'm already dreading the whole PCC procedure... So in total, how many days did take for you to get Indian PCC?


It took slightly more than a month for da whole pcc procedure. It should ideally take much less time if u could manage to chase people from ur local police station n get ur file cleared. Once dat is done go to commissioner's ofc n get it cleared to make ur file reach rpo. Wait for da confirmation SMS or email from rpo before u go back to passport seva kendra to collect da pcc.


----------



## mac6788

sanands2007 said:


> Congrates mate
> 
> Regards
> San


Thanks San


----------



## mac6788

Player said:


> Congratulations Congratulations for the miracle.... :clap2:


Thanks Mr. Player


----------



## ravinder608

Hi Mac, Congratulations. It really seems extremely fast. I mean that the below timeline is unbelievable.

Visa:175| Application date:27-Oct-11 |CO:10-Apr-12|Medicals Finalized:12-Apr-2012 |PCC: India:16-Apr-12, UK:18-Apr-12 |Visa Grant:21-Apr-12 

For 175, CO allocation looks reasonable. 

Did you front loaded the Medical and PCC before CO allocation and the timeline that you showed is just the clearance from CO?

What about the Form 80 verification? Did they conduct - not sure if one can be aware of?

Also, what about the Verification of Job, did that happen and what was asked? 

It seems that after medical and PCC within 3 days you received your Visa Grant. 

Extremely fast. Kindly clarify the doubts. Good Luck with Australia !!!:clap2:

Regards, 
Ravinder 





mac6788 said:


> Thanks Mr. Player


----------



## louisam

Jivesha said:


> Congrats Louisam. You said CO allocation was 19th April, then how come you were contacted by CO for Form 80 on 3rd April?. Some disconnect here.


Oops.. my bad :sorry: ..CO allocated on 19th March and not April..

Thanks for pointing that out Jivesha..

IELTS : 19th Mar 2011 - Overall 7.5
ANZSCO: 261313 
ACS Applied: 11th Apr 2011
ACS Approved: 8th Aug 2011
DIAC Online Application for 175: 19th Aug 2011

CO Allocated: 19th March 2012 
Resubmission of form80 (instructed by CO): 3rd April 2012
Med submitted: 4th April 2012
PCC: 12th April 2012


----------



## mac6788

ravinder608 said:


> Hi Mac, Congratulations. It really seems extremely fast. I mean that the below timeline is unbelievable.
> 
> Visa:175| Application date:27-Oct-11 |CO:10-Apr-12|Medicals Finalized:12-Apr-2012 |PCC: India:16-Apr-12, UK:18-Apr-12 |Visa Grant:21-Apr-12
> 
> For 175, CO allocation looks reasonable.
> 
> Did you front loaded the Medical and PCC before CO allocation and the timeline that you showed is just the clearance from CO?
> 
> What about the Form 80 verification? Did they conduct - not sure if one can be aware of?
> 
> Also, what about the Verification of Job, did that happen and what was asked?
> 
> It seems that after medical and PCC within 3 days you received your Visa Grant.
> 
> Extremely fast. Kindly clarify the doubts. Good Luck with Australia !!!:clap2:
> 
> Regards,
> Ravinder


Thanks a Lot..Ravinder. Even I never expected it to go so very fast. 

The timelines are mine except for the Medicals which shows the finalized date. I took medicals on 07-Apr & just after few days got CO. However, it was not finalised till that time. so she did ask for medicals n PCC.

The only thing I did was to start the processing of Indian PCC just 3 weeks & UK PCC 2 weeks before CO allocation. So, submitted my PCC after it was asked for.

Here are answers to ur questions:

What about the Form 80 verification? : No such verification was done.

Also, what about the Verification of Job, did that happen and what was asked? : N Job verification at all. Even I was concerned but it actually didn't happen.

So..Relax. Just wait for your Big Day. I am sure...u r very close...! 

Gud Luck for ur CO allocation & Grant.


----------



## sgn051

Good luck to all...

Sorry for late reply as I was overseas in regional area where 
hardly Net available... but bottom line is I got my Grant on 11/4/2012

Good luck to all who get CO and Grant


----------



## ravinder608

Great! I guess it was a good coincidence that you initiated your PCC and Medical just before the CO allocation. With your case, it seems that i can front load these requirements before CO allocation OR it may have worked for you since the date on which you recieved the PCC and Medicals was post CO allocation date.

Since, they write clearly on the email that these two things are to be actioned only when asked. Fortunately my current address is same as that in the passport; and medical, atleast in blore, seems to take less than a week.

Lets see what happens. thanks for the wishes and good luck to you for your future.



mac6788 said:


> Thanks a Lot..Ravinder. Even I never expected it to go so very fast.
> 
> The timelines are mine except for the Medicals which shows the finalized date. I took medicals on 07-Apr & just after few days got CO. However, it was not finalised till that time. so she did ask for medicals n PCC.
> 
> The only thing I did was to start the processing of Indian PCC just 3 weeks & UK PCC 2 weeks before CO allocation. So, submitted my PCC after it was asked for.
> 
> Here are answers to ur questions:
> 
> What about the Form 80 verification? : No such verification was done.
> 
> Also, what about the Verification of Job, did that happen and what was asked? : N Job verification at all. Even I was concerned but it actually didn't happen.
> 
> So..Relax. Just wait for your Big Day. I am sure...u r very close...!
> 
> Gud Luck for ur CO allocation & Grant.


----------



## prisha

vickey1 said:


> Hi Sadie,
> 
> I checked in the view entitlement link and there is no visa grant yet.
> 
> May be next week.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


You should get it in a week. For me also it was the same...took 1 week after the 'met' status. However, in my case the CO had sent an email tom my migration agent seeking some clarification...and I got to know this only after I followed up with the agent after seeing the 'met' status on the website. Once I responded, it just took a day for the grant.

Based on my experience, I would suggest you follow up with your agent (if you have one) as they might have received an email with a clarification request.

All the best.


----------



## prisha

*Visa Granted!!!*

Dear All,

I am really excited to share with you that I have got my visa grant :clap2:. Had been waiting for this moment, and it has finally come 

Given below are my timelines:

IELTS / CPA Assessment: Oct / Nov 2010
Visa 175 applied: Dec 2010
CO allocated: Aug 2011
Request for Medicals: Oct 2011
Medicals submitted: Feb 2012 (delayed due to personal circumstances)
PCC: UAE and India in Feb 2012, BHR in Apr 2012
Visa Grant: Apr 2012

Planned 1st entry: July 2012 lane:

Thanking everyone for keeping this thread flowing with a lot of valuable info...really helped me a lot. All the best to all fellow-applicants. Hope to contribute to this wonderful forum.

Cheers.


----------



## vickey1

prisha said:


> You should get it in a week. For me also it was the same...took 1 week after the 'met' status. However, in my case the CO had sent an email tom my migration agent seeking some clarification...and I got to know this only after I followed up with the agent after seeing the 'met' status on the website. Once I responded, it just took a day for the grant.
> 
> Based on my experience, I would suggest you follow up with your agent (if you have one) as they might have received an email with a clarification request.
> 
> All the best.


Hello Prisha,

I thank you very much for the valuable information you've provided.

I will check with my agent to know if they have received any email from the CO.

I wish you all the very best for the great future ahead.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## amitambika

prisha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am really excited to share with you that I have got my visa grant :clap2:. Had been waiting for this moment, and it has finally come
> 
> Given below are my timelines:
> 
> IELTS / CPA Assessment: Oct / Nov 2010
> Visa 175 applied: Dec 2010
> CO allocated: Aug 2011
> Request for Medicals: Oct 2011
> Medicals submitted: Feb 2012 (delayed due to personal circumstances)
> PCC: UAE and India in Feb 2012, BHR in Apr 2012
> Visa Grant: Apr 2012
> 
> Planned 1st entry: July 2012 lane:
> 
> Thanking everyone for keeping this thread flowing with a lot of valuable info...really helped me a lot. All the best to all fellow-applicants. Hope to contribute to this wonderful forum.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi I wanted to check how did you get the PCC from U.A.E.Were you in India at that time or in U.A.E and in case it is getting delayed does the CO extend the time for submission of documents


----------



## leo9ricon

Guys,

Its really boring. Whats DIAC doing? No news at all today.


----------



## Pradiprn

Right I got the visa! 176 SS to Western Australia! Lodged on 13 th march. CO allocated 3rd april. All documents lodged 12th April.
Here I come Perth!


----------



## Jivesha

Pradiprn said:


> Right I got the visa! 176 SS to Western Australia! Lodged on 13 th march. CO allocated 3rd april. All documents lodged 12th April.
> Here I come Perth!


Congratulations Pradiprn. All the best for your future.


----------



## Jivesha

leo9ricon said:


> Guys,
> 
> Its really boring. Whats DIAC doing? No news at all today.


Looks like everyone is silent out of frustration.


----------



## naveenadi1978

Jivesha said:


> Looks like everyone is silent out of frustration.


Hi Jivesha,

patience is very important at these silent times....have patience.

anyway, I have sent you a detail explanation to your 'private message' regarding your mother's dependant documents. did you read it??

naveen adi


----------



## sandylewis

Looks like there are loads of applicants in Oct, Nov n Dec. I am waiting for someone from 2012 to get a CO. Till then wait wait n wait without any excitement. Tomm is holiday anyway. Short week. 

*Patience*



Jivesha said:


> Looks like everyone is silent out of frustration.


----------



## mahadse

Congrats Pradiprn. Wish you all the best!



Pradiprn said:


> Right I got the visa! 176 SS to Western Australia! Lodged on 13 th march. CO allocated 3rd april. All documents lodged 12th April.
> Here I come Perth!


----------



## forlorn79

sandylewis said:


> Looks like there are loads of applicants in Oct, Nov n Dec. I am waiting for someone from 2012 to get a CO. Till then wait wait n wait without any excitement. Tomm is holiday anyway. Short week.
> 
> *Patience*


Still trying my best to sharpen that skill 

Hopefully we see positive news from next week on :boxing:


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi guys,

I receive yesterday from my case officer additional details like (updated CV for me and the spouse, and the migration statement).

I have been in security checks for almost one year. Do you think it is close to get the grant?
Why do they need the statement? is it just formalities?

Thanks.


----------



## Jivesha

naveenadi1978 said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> patience is very important at these silent times....have patience.
> anyway, I have sent you a detail explanation to your 'private message' regarding your mother's dependant documents. did you read it??
> naveen adi


Hi Naveen Adi,
Sorry, I missed to see it. My bad. 
I just had read it and replied to you.
Thank you.


----------



## incredible4

Hi there,

Just wonder why DIAC taking so long for my case or is this normal for all the 176 Visa.?

My Status 
Visa :176 online - 25-June-2011, CO Allocated :1-March-12, PCC :15-March-12, Medicals - finalize :13-March-12. Visa Grant :still waiting........??

any suggestion ? do you think i should send them a mail to check the status ?or jst wait another 2 weeks...???

appreciate your response.


cheers,


----------



## Jivesha

forlorn79 said:


> Still trying my best to sharpen that skill
> 
> Hopefully we see positive news from next week on :boxing:


Good. You seem to be getting close to having those skills sharpened.

For me it is as elusive as catching my shadow. 
I'm gonna get a sand bag and bang it..:boxing:
Maybe I'll exhaust myself out and fall asleep without DIAC haunting me in my dreams...


----------



## Jivesha

incredible4 said:


> Hi there,
> any suggestion ? do you think i should send them a mail to check the status ?or jst wait another 2 weeks...???


It's been a more than a month since your meds were finalized. Yes, go ahead and email them. Looks like you get more desciptive response by emailing rather than a phone call. 
At the moment, things seem to be frozen at DIAC end. So don't panic if you don't receive a response immediately.


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> *At the moment, things seem to be frozen at DIAC end. *


Hi Jivesha,

What could be the reason for this?


----------



## leo9ricon

Jivesha said:


> At the moment, things seem to be frozen at DIAC end. So don't panic if you don't receive a response immediately.


Jivesha,

Tomorrow seems to be a public holiday in Australia (2012 Calendar Australia | Public Holidays Australia and Special Occasions in Australia Calendar 2012, 2013, 2014,2015). Not sure whether we can expect any action this week. Do you seen any chances of DIAC stoppoing the processing of 175 applications since July is approaching?


----------



## vickey1

leo9ricon said:


> *Do you seen any chances of DIAC stoppoing the processing of 175 applications since July is approaching?*


I hope they will not. But I am too much worried with this slow down. Not able to understand what could be the reason.


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> I hope they will not. But I am too much worried with this slow down. Not able to understand what could be the reason.


Vickey, Leo9ricon,
Honestly, I have no idea why the processing has come to a grinding halt.
At the moment we can only postulate the slowdown.
One theory is the capping quota. The pile of applications filed before the period July 11-June 12 were processed during the current period. These pre-July applications could have eaten up most of current year's quota, resulting in a slowdown.
I sincerely hope that shouldn't be the reason.

As the processing came to an abrupt halt, there could be another possible theory. A system crash or malfunction, which is not yet fixed. Hopefully the speed should pick up once that its done.


----------



## forlorn79

Jivesha said:


> Vickey, Leo9ricon,
> Honestly, I have no idea why the processing has come to a grinding halt.
> At the moment we can only postulate the slowdown.
> One theory is the capping quota. The pile of applications filed before the period July 11-June 12 were processed during the current period. These pre-July applications could have eaten up most of current year's quota, resulting in a slowdown.
> I sincerely hope that shouldn't be the reason.
> 
> As the processing came to an abrupt halt, there could be another possible theory. A system crash or malfunction, which is not yet fixed. Hopefully the speed should pick up once that its done.


another theory could be processing was speed up the past few weeks to cater to this week's holiday break.:fish2:

plus I think there are more assigned to CO's rather than getting grants (correct me if I'm wrong) so maybe next week we see grants first before CO assignments gathers pace again.


----------



## Werns

forlorn79 said:


> another theory could be processing was speed up the past few weeks to cater to this week's holiday break.:fish2:
> 
> plus I think there are more assigned to CO's rather than getting grants (correct me if I'm wrong) so maybe next week we see grants first before CO assignments gathers pace again.


Yes, I think you are right.

As far as I understand the processing, there is no chance of them really reaching the quota. They will divide the quota for the year into shorter periods - possibly 2 weeks. Then they try to complete each of those in the allotted time.

I believe that some of what we perceive as a slow down is purely times when there are more people that have applied during a given period meaning that they take longer to get through them (such as May and June 2011).

The other reason could be why we are seeing a slowdown now. That is that they have allocated a huge amount of cases to case officers over the previous few weeks and now they need to get through some of those cases before more can be assigned. I had actually predicted a bit of a slowdown myself after seeing the large amount of CO allocations lately.

Don't worry, if the numbers in our spreadsheet and that of PIO is anything to go by, then there aren't many applications in January and February, so once they pass December, which I believe they will do within 2 - 4 weeks, things will speed up nicely for those of us that have applied in 2012.

By the way, I have done some math, and over the past 8 months, the amount of time an applicant has had to wait for CO has been reduced by 3 1/2 months! And it is reducing all the time! Those of us that have applied recently are really very fortunate, since we do not have to wait for up to a year to get a CO like those that applied 1 - 2 years ago.


----------



## cutenice62

Werns said:


> Yes, I think you are right.
> 
> As far as I understand the processing, there is no chance of them really reaching the quota. They will divide the quota for the year into shorter periods - possibly 2 weeks. Then they try to complete each of those in the allotted time.
> 
> I believe that some of what we perceive as a slow down is purely times when there are more people that have applied during a given period meaning that they take longer to get through them (such as May and June 2011).
> 
> The other reason could be why we are seeing a slowdown now. That is that they have allocated a huge amount of cases to case officers over the previous few weeks and now they need to get through some of those cases before more can be assigned. I had actually predicted a bit of a slowdown myself after seeing the large amount of CO allocations lately.
> 
> Don't worry, if the numbers in our spreadsheet and that of PIO is anything to go by, then there aren't many applications in January and February, so once they pass December, which I believe they will do within 2 - 4 weeks, things will speed up nicely for those of us that have applied in 2012.
> 
> By the way, I have done some math, and over the past 8 months, the amount of time an applicant has had to wait for CO has been reduced by 3 1/2 months! And it is reducing all the time! Those of us that have applied recently are really very fortunate, since we do not have to wait for up to a year to get a CO like those that applied 1 - 2 years ago.


Hope so, coz i am also a march applicant 2012.


----------



## fjamils

cutenice62 said:


> Hope so, coz i am also a march applicant 2012.


same here... hoping for the best!!


----------



## cutenice62

fjamils said:


> same here... hoping for the best!!


did you seen form 80 on your document checklist? and should we do medicals and PC and upload them before CO allocation, so that we can get a direct grant ,


----------



## Player

cutenice62 said:


> did you seen form 80 on your document checklist? and should we do medicals and PC and upload them before CO allocation, so that we can get a direct grant ,


Actually the COs direct not to take medical test and police clearance until they ask to do so.


----------



## fjamils

cutenice62 said:


> did you seen form 80 on your document checklist? and should we do medicals and PC and upload them before CO allocation, so that we can get a direct grant ,


nopes i dont see form 80 in my checklist... my agent said that Pakistani applications takes more time so its useless to front upload because if they are more than 6 months old usually CO ask for fresh medicals and PCC.


----------



## cutenice62

CAN any body please guide me how to notify job change. Because i am planning to change my current job in a month or so. is there any form available which we need to upload?


----------



## TheEndofDays

I lodged 175 last Feb 2012 and my status changed to ABPF last April 03 though I know it doesn't mean a thing just yet.


----------



## Jivesha

TheEndofDays said:


> I lodged 175 last Feb 2012 and my status changed to ABPF last April 03 though I know it doesn't mean a thing just yet.


Did you upload any documents on April 3rd?


----------



## TheEndofDays

Jivesha said:


> Did you upload any documents on April 3rd?


No, I finished uploading everything around first week of march


----------



## leo9ricon

TheEndofDays said:


> I lodged 175 last Feb 2012 and my status changed to ABPF last April 03 though I know it doesn't mean a thing just yet.


Hello,

Did you lodge 175? and it is in Feb 2012? Its unbelievable.


----------



## TheEndofDays

yes but I've read in some posts before and in other forums where it took months after ABPF when CO contacted them so I guess this is not real yet (just like the old days in ACS application where the status changes to with assessor)


----------



## stormgal

TheEndofDays said:


> yes but I've read in some posts before and in other forums where it took months after ABPF when CO contacted them so I guess this is not real yet (just like the old days in ACS application where the status changes to with assessor)


lol, so true! 
DIAC's "ABPF" is the new "With Assessor"! Remember those ACS nerve-wracking days? Seems like they're repeating lolol


----------



## prisha

amitambika said:


> Hi I wanted to check how did you get the PCC from U.A.E.Were you in India at that time or in U.A.E and in case it is getting delayed does the CO extend the time for submission of documents


Hi, I got my PC from UAE in Dubai (am still there in the UAE) and it just took 3-4 days. If you are in India when applying it might take longer. In case it is getting delayed, email a proof of application to the CO - it could be a receipt, acknowledgement, anything showing that you have applied. As long as you are able to demonstrate that you have done your part and the delay is beyond your control, there should not be any problem.


----------



## prisha

cutenice62 said:


> CAN any body please guide me how to notify job change. Because i am planning to change my current job in a month or so. is there any form available which we need to upload?


There is a "Change in Circumstances" form (Form 1022 available on DIAC website).


----------



## RayZor

JBY said:


> Hey Rayzor, yes go ahead and front load your PCC & medicals right away, since ur from LR country there is no chance of security check.
> 
> I am confident that you will get the grant much before June, ur CO is probably on easter leave or something which is what's causing ur delay.


I've still had no response since my 175 application change to "ABPF" on 19th March. That's 5 weeks ago now! Is this normal?

I've done my medicals in Surry Hills and got the results today but on the front it says "DO NOT OPEN. PRESENT THIS SEALED ENVELOPE TO DIAC".

How am I meant to upload the results if I'm not meant to open it? Or is there another way to submit them?

I also have a transfer of 457 transfer being processed at the moment. Is there any danger that this could affect my 175 application. Am I correct in saying that if I get a grant, I can withdraw the 457 sponsorship nomination transfer and leave the country to activate the Permanent Residency?

Thanks as always,

Ray


----------



## sanands2007

RayZor said:


> I've still had no response since my 175 application change to "ABPF" on 19th March. That's 5 weeks ago now! Is this normal?
> 
> I've done my medicals in Surry Hills and got the results today but on the front it says "DO NOT OPEN. PRESENT THIS SEALED ENVELOPE TO DIAC".
> 
> How am I meant to upload the results if I'm not meant to open it? Or is there another way to submit them?
> 
> I also have a transfer of 457 transfer being processed at the moment. Is there any danger that this could affect my 175 application. Am I correct in saying that if I get a grant, I can withdraw the 457 sponsorship nomination transfer and leave the country to activate the Permanent Residency?
> 
> Thanks as always,
> 
> Ray


Hello Ray , 

In regards to medical , check with the hospital if they have e medical facility in that case ur medical would automatically get updated to ur application if not you must send ur medical report to Adelaide DIAC office , 

Raise a PLE once u have completed sending medical report to DIAC, you should get response . 

457 

Please speak to DIAC on same I believe if u get your 457 visa after 175 , ur 175 visa might get cancelled , better discuss with DIAC now & cancel if u need to . Also if u get ur 175 visa u can leave ur country without any issue . 

Regards 
San


----------



## Player

Being outside of the home country how to process the PCC from home country, in my case Pakistan? From embassy or do we have to ask someone in home country (Pakistan) to get it processed?


----------



## sb27

Applicants in India, if your current address is different from your passport address, start the PCC process at least a month before your predicted CO allocation date to be on the safer side. 

There are a lot of stages where you can expect delays. Right from getting an appointment at PSK (earliest slot is usually after 2 weeks) and police verification which involves a lot of running around. 

If your work is not done in one appointment (lets say they ask for more documents), you need to wait for another 15 days to get the next appointment.

So to keep some buffer for yourself, start PCC early. If your address is not different, then I guess you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## sb27

Guys, I took medicals on monday and the results will be uploaded using e-health. 
How can I check if it is done?


----------



## RayZor

sb27 said:


> Guys, I took medicals on monday and the results will be uploaded using e-health.
> How can I check if it is done?



Try this link.
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

I did my medicals on Monday 16th April and the status hasn't changed from "Required". For that matter none of the other documents have changed either despite being uploaded 8 months ago.


----------



## sb27

RayZor said:


> Try this link.
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> I did my medicals on Monday 16th April and the status hasn't changed from "Required". For that matter none of the other documents have changed either despite being uploaded 8 months ago.


Yes, this is the same link that I have been checking... Mine too says "required" and hence I got confused if there is another link for this.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## abhishek_ch

*GSM Subclass 175 Grant Letter*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and have been reading some interesting stuff about the timelines, 

Heres my story :

1. ACS Application - 11th June 2011
2. ACS Approval - 20th August 2011
3. IELTS - 29th Sept 2012 ( 8.5 Overall )
4. VISA Online Application - 17th Nov 2011
5. CO Allocated - 10th April 2012
6. Medicals Finalised - 19th April 2012
7. PCC - 24th April 2012 recieved on same day ( Online appt at PSK sought on 10th April , got time slot for 24th April) 
8. All requested documents from CO sent ( PCC, Medical receipts, Form 80 ) - 24th April 2012.

My question is how long before they change the status of the documents to "MET" and then issue Grant Letter ?


----------



## louisam

25th being holiday in Australia, you probably need to wait for couple of working days. Ideally, shud be soon receiving ur visa grant notification mail.


----------



## Jivesha

Another silent day so far. 

Wish DIAC could say something about this delay on their website as they did while processing June applications.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Well,
I am very sure that something big is coming up on Monday.
They always come up with something big after a silence. so be prepared guys..


----------



## Sanjukta

virtual_bajwa said:


> Well,
> I am very sure that something big is coming up on Monday.
> They always come up with something big after a silence. so be prepared guys..


Let's hope that "something" is Good.


----------



## shripadrao

mac6788 said:


> Guys...from where in Bangalore the Indian PCC needs to be collected from - regional passport ofc or passport seva kendra ?? Any recent experiences??


I got my PCC within 3hrs in chennai and my passport address was different from current address.


----------



## sb27

shripadrao said:


> I got my PCC within 3hrs in chennai and my passport address was different from current address.



In my opinion its a great achievement! Getting PCC with different address seems to be a bigger battle than the grant itself... at least in B'lore!


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Sanjukta said:


> Let's hope that "something" is Good.


Well,
Near July of any year.. Expecting a good news ..... Hmmmmmmmm???I doubt that... So be ready for anything... some signs ARE indicating towards somthing big news...


----------



## shripadrao

sb27 said:


> In my opinion its a great achievement! Getting PCC with different address seems to be a bigger battle than the grant itself... at least in B'lore!


Yes I was expecting at least a couple of weeks and was really surprised when the PCC was issued immediately.. Especially when I'm from another state


----------



## shripadrao

virtual_bajwa said:


> Well,
> Near July of any year.. Expecting a good news ..... Hmmmmmmmm???I doubt that... So be ready for anything... some signs ARE indicating towards somthing big news...


Sorry to barge in! What's this big news that everyone's talkin abt??


----------



## haseeb85uk

Player said:


> Being outside of the home country how to process the PCC from home country, in my case Pakistan? From embassy or do we have to ask someone in home country (Pakistan) to get it processed?


which city r u from? here in khi u pay 4000 rs as chai pani n the thing gets done in 3 days..so should b no problem


----------



## virtual_bajwa

*May be* Cap and Cease of 175 and 176...
I said *MAY BE*


----------



## sandylewis

Dont say that mate . We have been desperately waiting for our PR. After all the efforts i feel we deserve it.



virtual_bajwa said:


> *May be* Cap and Cease of 175 and 176...
> I said *MAY BE*


----------



## leo9ricon

virtual_bajwa said:


> *May be* Cap and Cease of 175 and 176...
> I said *MAY BE*


I don't think such a sudden decision to cease is possible. If they have any such intention they would have announced long back and would have given time for people who want to apply. Even I don't beleive that DIAC reached their quota levels, since they wouldn't have accepted applications in the first place if they are anywhere near the quota. These guys know at any point of time how many applications they received and for what category and skill, and they would have stopped *receiving* applications if they are anywhere near the quota. 

The other day when I called DIAC to enquire about the status of my application, the operator was pretty normal and mentioned that I will get case officer without *much* further wait. (I am a Dec 11 applicant). 

Lets wait for the best.


----------



## Jivesha

haseeb85uk said:


> which city r u from? here in khi u pay 4000 rs as chai pani n the thing gets done in 3 days..so should b no problem


Request you to use only English as medium of communication for ease of understanding for everyone. 

I understand the Hindi and Urdu words but probably not all other members.

Thank you.


----------



## Jivesha

virtual_bajwa said:


> May be Cap and Cease of 175 and 176...
> I said MAY BE


You've paid 3000 Australian big bucks for this. They can't bury it just like that. 
I noticed you added a "May be" clause.


----------



## leo9ricon

I have seen couple of grants on 24th April. One for 30th July and the other for 12th August applicant. Something is moving. May be DIAC wants to clear all pending cases before they allocate new ones. Source https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EpQS2NMbTItV1o5bTctcE4wa1pVWHc&hl=en_GB#gid=1


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Read this carefully. DIAC never informed anyone when they implemented this in past...

*Cap and cease*
Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops and the files are closed. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## leo9ricon

Guys,

I just called up the department. Operator said that Department is starting to process Priority 5 applications. I asked her if they stopped processing 175 applications. She said she has no information on this. Seems to be bad news.


----------



## ssan

Yesterday I completed uploading of my documents and today u guys are shattering my dreams.


----------



## ssan

leo9ricon said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just called up the department. Operator said that Department is starting to process Priority 5 applications. I asked her if they stopped processing 175 applications. She said she has no information on this. Seems to be bad news.


It is really a very bad news


----------



## virtual_bajwa

leo9ricon said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just called up the department. Operator said that Department is starting to process Priority 5 applications. I asked her if they stopped processing 175 applications. She said she has no information on this. Seems to be bad news.


Are you sayin Priority group 5 offshore or onshore?
Please elaborate what operator said?


----------



## leo9ricon

virtual_bajwa said:


> Are you sayin Priority group 5 offshore or onshore?
> Please elaborate what operator said?


She was not clear either it is offshore or onshore. It was brief conversation and she was trying to avoid telling me that they stopped allocations for 175 group. May be they felf that they were much ahead of processing time standards. Its pity.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

At which number u called? On offshore processing centre helpline or on onshore processing helpline...


----------



## AllTime

Does the attached pdf gives some info on the cap reached


----------



## pgm

Guys dont worry everything will be fine. Again Patience is what we all need and i know it's difficult. I think the delay is only because of the public holidays in Australia. Just Pray for the best.


----------



## Jivesha

Folks, there had been three visa grants today.
SourceIO

Some good news at last.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Actually in case of 175 category 4 they are going ahead of priority processing standard...
On the table the have mentioned the time period for processing is 18 months while some of them are processed within 6 months.
So they are going ahead of time standard.


----------



## RayZor

I got a notification today.

Bad news. It was a refusal.

The reason is because my Skills Assessment Letter was dated 3 days after the date of my application.

Can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## Werns

Guys, I think you are overreacting. Cap and Cease - come on! Really!

Just because it's been quiet *this* week doesn't mean they have stopped.

As I have said before, after the huge amount of CO allocations recently it just makes sense that they slowed down a bit to actually process some of those applications. As we have seen from the PIO forum, that is in fact what is happening.

Calm down, soon you'll see more CO allocations again.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

RayZor said:


> I got a notification today.
> 
> Bad news. It was a refusal.
> 
> The reason is because my Skills Assessment Letter was dated 3 days after the date of my application.
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice?


Bad news...
Some senior lawyers can guide you better....


----------



## naoto

RayZor said:


> I got a notification today.
> 
> Bad news. It was a refusal.
> 
> The reason is because my Skills Assessment Letter was dated 3 days after the date of my application.
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice?


DIAC clearly states you need to have Skills Assessment before you apply. How come you missed that?


----------



## itskamran

RayZor said:


> I got a notification today.
> 
> Bad news. It was a refusal.
> 
> The reason is because my Skills Assessment Letter was dated 3 days after the date of my application.
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice?


In my opinion you should apply immediately again before new rules


----------



## Riza2012

RayZor said:


> I got a notification today.
> 
> Bad news. It was a refusal.
> 
> The reason is because my Skills Assessment Letter was dated 3 days after the date of my application.
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice?


You can appeal the decision via a lawyer.

But i think you should just re-apply, its faster & cheaper. These mistakes lead to refusal, i have seen many on this forum in the past get refused because they did their IELTS EXAMS after they applied online for the visa ! The core rule is that you MUST be qualified BEFORE you apply online. Many make that mistake


----------



## leo9ricon

Hello,

My experience letters are dated post my application date. However, I have enough experience before my application date to get the required points. Will this be an issue?

Another thing - If the experience letters are submitted after lodging application and beyond 28 days time given, will this create a problem?


----------



## mahadse

From my opinion, Chennai RPO is better compared to other RPOs. I got mine too done in about 5hrs (huge crowd in the RPO) on 16th Apr-2012. I was worried whether my police verification report would be with them as my passport was issued in 2005 and my address being different. But i was fortunate enough to get it done on the same day. Chennai RPO allows PCC application without an appointment.... And provided you should have sufficient proofs for your present address..



shripadrao said:


> I got my PCC within 3hrs in chennai and my passport address was different from current address.


----------



## heine77

RayZor said:


> I got a notification today.
> 
> Bad news. It was a refusal.
> 
> The reason is because my Skills Assessment Letter was dated 3 days after the date of my application.
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice?


If it is a requirement that you have a positive skills assessment 
before you can apply, then it may be possible to have your assessing body furnish you with proof that at the time of your application you had already been assessed and the finding of that assessment. The letter to you is a form of proof or indication of assessment, the assessment itself is another story. With only three days in it, it may be worth your while to have a look at this.


----------



## JBY

RayZor said:


> I got a notification today.
> 
> Bad news. It was a refusal.
> 
> The reason is because my Skills Assessment Letter was dated 3 days after the date of my application.
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice?


Hey Rayzor that's terrible but don't give up, your solution is simple just re-apply. processing speeds r much faster now so u wont have to wait as long . 

This is a common mistake many have made before, like doing ielts after applying for their visa or skills assessment after visa lodgment, etc. DIAC is v strict about this.


----------



## RayZor

naoto said:


> DIAC clearly states you need to have Skills Assessment before you apply. How come you missed that?


Naoto, I don't believe I "missed" anything. About 11 days before submitting my application, I received a Migration Assessment Number from the body who assess my skills. This is the reference number that I was required to fill in on the online application form. It was my understanding that this number was what was required at the time and that my skills were positively assessed, given this number and that the letter would follow later for upload.

In haste, and believing that there would be no dramas with the skills assessment as I was already working in Australia in my chosen profession on a 457 visa I proceeded to lodge my application. As it turned out the letter did not turn up for about 6 weeks later as one of my flatmates forgot to pass it on. I have all my correspondence with the assessment body documented by email.

This was not a mistake, it was merely being over-enthusiastic. The DIAC form should not request the reference number. IMHO it should make some sort of warning not to proceed unless the application is made after the date of the skills assessment.




heine77 said:


> If it is a requirement that you have a positive skills assessment
> before you can apply, then it may be possible to have your assessing body furnish you with proof that at the time of your application you had already been assessed and the finding of that assessment. The letter to you is a form of proof or indication of assessment, the assessment itself is another story. With only three days in it, it may be worth your while to have a look at this.


heine77,
Is this along the same lines that you were thinking?


The letter says no grounds for appeal, but I believe that everything I did was valid. To be refused by 3 days is hard to take. I will try to contact CO tomorrow.


----------



## jpzante

guys, quick question, how do you submit a pcc? Do you scan front and back page and upload? if so, upload where? Send by courier?


----------



## leo9ricon

Guys,

Good news starting to flow in again. 21st Nov applicant now has a Case Officer. Source PIO.


----------



## bangalg

Hi all,
Trying to call DIAC from India since yesterday. Not able to connect. Is this the right number tel: 0061-1300-364-613?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Skoropada

leo9ricon said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good news starting to flow in again. 21st Nov applicant now has a Case Officer. Source PIO.


Can I ask what is PIO?


----------



## AllTime

Skoropada said:


> Can I ask what is PIO?


Its similar to expat, migration forum. PomsInOz Australia Migration & British Expats Forum


----------



## Jivesha

leo9ricon said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good news starting to flow in again. 21st Nov applicant now has a Case Officer. Source PIO.


Good news indeed. Hope the flow continues.


----------



## Werns

Guys, the Allocation Dates are out!

It is quite different than usual! Go have a look 

175 - 3 October

176(family) - 12 September (So, no real movement there)

Also notice the line: that have been *or will be* allocated to case officers.
I have never seen that before. Any ideas what that might mean?


----------



## Jivesha

Werns said:


> Guys, the Allocation Dates are out!
> 
> It is quite different than usual! Go have a look
> 
> 175 - 3 October
> 
> 176(family) - 12 September (So, no real movement there)
> 
> Also notice the line: that have been or will be allocated to case officers.
> I have never seen that before. Any ideas what that might mean?


Thanks for the update Werns. Well have a look right away.


----------



## sandylewis

something does not seem right. not sure if they are slowing down 175. also looks like cat 5 will start soon. not sure what that means.



Werns said:


> Guys, the Allocation Dates are out!
> 
> It is quite different than usual! Go have a look
> 
> 175 - 3 October
> 
> 176(family) - 12 September (So, no real movement there)
> 
> Also notice the line: that have been *or will be* allocated to case officers.
> I have never seen that before. Any ideas what that might mean?


http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## Tess2011

I think that 'will be allocated' refers to 176 applicants who should anticipate a CO by the end of May. It doesn't mean that 175 CO allocations won't go beyond Oct3.


----------



## hahamed

*Family Sponsored paused perhaps !*



Werns said:


> Guys, the Allocation Dates are out!
> 
> It is quite different than usual! Go have a look
> 
> 175 - 3 October
> 
> 176(family) - 12 September (So, no real movement there)
> 
> Also notice the line: that have been *or will be* allocated to case officers.
> I have never seen that before. Any ideas what that might mean?





As Family Sponsored near end of Planned number for 2011-12, they will be allocated most probably in next FY 2012-13, unless other Categories have unused number of planned 2011-12 allocation.

But it also shows light of day for Cat5 State Sponsored guys - who waited for years (since 2008-09)

God speed for all !


----------



## itskamran

No more 176 (Family Sponsored) would get a CO within this year according to DIAC


----------



## leo9ricon

ABPF for one more Nov applicant (Nov 11th) on PIO.


----------



## cutenice62

will march 2012 applicant get a CO in may or june? or they will have to wait for 6 - 7 months?


----------



## MasuBhat

Mod, please add my info to the spreadsheet.

From: Nepal
Currently: US
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Visa Type: 175
Application sent: Feb 20, 2012
Online, not using an agent

I also have a question- I am past the supposed 28 days allowed to upload any documents to the website, but when I log on now it appears that it will still allow me to upload more. I was originally going to wait till I got a CO assigned to provide Health and FBI checks, but now I am thinking I could expedite the whole process by front loading them, as many here seem to have done. Is that recommended, even if it's been more than 28 days since my original application?

Thanks!


----------



## leo9ricon

cutenice62 said:


> will march 2012 applicant get a CO in may or june? or they will have to wait for 6 - 7 months?


Looking at the current speed, I am afriad, looks difficult. I am a Dec 11 applicant - even I am worried if I will get a CO before May! Not sure whats happening but really frustating seeing Nov 11 applicants get COs and its stopped when it came to Dec 11 applicants. Quite unfortunate.  Anyway, wish you good luck and hope DIAC will pick up the speed again.


----------



## chimmy

hi guys good evening!!
got our visa grant today april 27,2012
to the moderator  thank you very much!
and to us members  good luck!
Hope to hear good news from you guys soon....


----------



## vickey1

chimmy said:


> hi guys good evening!!
> got our visa grant today april 27,2012
> to the moderator  thank you very much!
> and to us members  good luck!
> Hope to hear good news from you guys soon....


Congratulations chimmy. All the best for your great future.

Can you please tell us, when u've lodged ur application?


----------



## Jivesha

chimmy said:


> hi guys good evening!!
> got our visa grant today april 27,2012
> to the moderator  thank you very much!
> and to us members  good luck!
> Hope to hear good news from you guys soon....


Congratulations Chimmy. All the best for your move.
Can you share your timeline here please?


----------



## fjamils

chimmy said:


> hi guys good evening!!
> got our visa grant today april 27,2012
> to the moderator  thank you very much!
> and to us members  good luck!
> Hope to hear good news from you guys soon....


congrats mate... plz update your time lines


----------



## chimmy

hi,
my timeline
application date: june 28, 2011 176 family sponsored
co allocation : march 15, 2012 team 6
visa grant : april 27, 2012

Thanks and God Bless us All!!


----------



## fjamils

chimmy said:


> hi,
> my timeline
> application date: june 28, 2011 176 family sponsored
> co allocation : march 15, 2012 team 6
> visa grant : april 27, 2012
> 
> Thanks and God Bless us All!!


Thanks


----------



## sanands2007

chimmy said:


> hi,
> my timeline
> application date: june 28, 2011 176 family sponsored
> co allocation : march 15, 2012 team 6
> visa grant : april 27, 2012
> 
> Thanks and God Bless us All!!


Congrats 

Regards 
San


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi guys,

My security checks are over and the case officer requested additional info 18/04/2012 (cv updated and migration statement)...
Already uploaded 26/04/2012...
When u think will get the grant ?


----------



## Jivesha

MasuBhat said:


> Mod, please add my info to the spreadsheet.
> 
> From: Nepal
> Currently: US
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> Visa Type: 175
> Application sent: Feb 20, 2012
> Online, not using an agent
> 
> I also have a question- I am past the supposed 28 days allowed to upload any documents to the website, but when I log on now it appears that it will still allow me to upload more. I was originally going to wait till I got a CO assigned to provide Health and FBI checks, but now I am thinking I could expedite the whole process by front loading them, as many here seem to have done. Is that recommended, even if it's been more than 28 days since my original application?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the forum, MasuBhat. Your details are added to the spreadsheet.
The 28 day countdown for medicals and PCC starts when CO contacts you. At the moment you don't have a CO so no deadline for uploading those docs. You can front load them but looking at the current speed of processing it is better not to go for medicals immediately.
Good luck with your visa hunt.


----------



## MasuBhat

Jivesha said:


> Welcome to the forum, MasuBhat. Your details are added to the spreadsheet.
> The 28 day countdown for medicals and PCC starts when CO contacts you. At the moment you don't have a CO so no deadline for uploading those docs. You can front load them but looking at the current speed of processing it is better not to go for medicals immediately.
> Good luck with your visa hunt.


Ah, I see. I misunderstood what the deadline stuff meant. I am going to get started with just the FBI check now since it can take up to 8 weeks. I will arrange for the medicals once January applicants start getting assigned COs. Thanks a lot.


----------



## panks_oz

*gr8 news*

Hi every1

i have some good news to share. I got a CO today. :clap2::clap2: CO has sent a mail requesting for PCC and medicals. I m so excited


----------



## vickey1

panks_oz said:


> Hi every1
> 
> i have some good news to share. I got a CO today. :clap2::clap2: CO has sent a mail requesting for PCC and medicals. I m so excited


Congratulations. All the very best for the quick visa grant.


----------



## Jivesha

panks_oz said:


> Hi every1
> 
> i have some good news to share. I got a CO today. :clap2::clap2: CO has sent a mail requesting for PCC and medicals. I m so excited


Panks_oz, that's great news. Wish you a speedy grant.
Good luck to you too, Vickey.


----------



## mandhani

panks_oz said:


> Hi every1
> 
> i have some good news to share. I got a CO today. :clap2::clap2: CO has sent a mail requesting for PCC and medicals. I m so excited


Congrats panks_oz.

When you application became ABPF? Whether your online application says something like "Email sent to you"?


----------



## fjamils

panks_oz said:


> Hi every1
> 
> i have some good news to share. I got a CO today. :clap2::clap2: CO has sent a mail requesting for PCC and medicals. I m so excited


congrats buddy n best of luck!!


----------



## cutenice62

panks_oz said:


> Hi every1
> 
> i have some good news to share. I got a CO today. :clap2::clap2: CO has sent a mail requesting for PCC and medicals. I m so excited


cong and hope DIAC keep up the pace, i wish Shaun tait or Brett lee become part of DIAC


----------



## sb27

cutenice62 said:


> cong and hope DIAC keep up the pace, i wish Shaun tait or Brett lee become part of DIAC


hahaha..i like ur comment...


----------



## panks_oz

Hi Mandhani

My agent has filed a paper based application . So I cant access my status online.





mandhani said:


> Congrats panks_oz.
> 
> When you application became ABPF? Whether your online application says something like "Email sent to you"?


----------



## panks_oz

*Reg PCC*

Hi All

I came across a number of threads saying that if current address is not same as passport address, PCC may take 1 month. Otherwise it is a piece of cake. But some say it doesn't matter.

I want to know if anyone has done pcc from delhi / gurgaon and had the address different. How much time did it take?


----------



## forlorn79

leo9ricon said:


> Looking at the current speed, I am afriad, looks difficult. I am a Dec 11 applicant - even I am worried if I will get a CO before May! Not sure whats happening but really frustating seeing Nov 11 applicants get COs and its stopped when it came to Dec 11 applicants. Quite unfortunate. Anyway, wish you good luck and hope DIAC will pick up the speed again.


If its any consolation I'm a Nov applicant and seeing others assigned with CO's is really depressing (congrats and best of luck to them though).

Feels like Im the only Nov applicant without any movement (over dramatic I know since DIAC's site only listed allocation up till Oct )

So I'm going to have my self a cuppa and try to pretend that its another normal Monday :ranger: while I think about my application for most part of the day :tongue1:


----------



## mandhani

*CO Contact*

A question to those who were already contacted by CO.

When you receive an email from CO then whether your online status says something like "an email sent to you" ?


----------



## raktim

Under application, there would be no change. But the email sent to you line would be under the Primary applicant on the online page


----------



## mandhani

raktim said:


> Under application, there would be no change. But the email sent to you line would be under the Primary applicant on the online page


Thanks Raktim.

Till now I am unable to see anything pertaining to "email" on online page so I guess I need to wait.

I have seen fellow forum members were asked to wait for CO contact for 4-6 weeks post ABPF and for me this period is not over yet so I thing I should see something by Mid May for CO contact.


----------



## vickey1

*Visa Grant*

Guys,

I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.

I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.

I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## AllTime

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.




Congrats Vickey ... :clap2:


----------



## sb27

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Congrats Vickey1... :clap2:


----------



## virtual_bajwa

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Congratulations to you. Finally they are moving..


----------



## clerk85

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## arunblr22

Hi ,

I got a CO on 12th of APRIL and was requested for the below.
INDIAN PCC- Submitted on 17th APRIL(Status is MET)
Medicals - Tests done on 17th and Status changed to MET on 19th.
AFP- I have applied for AFP on 10th APRIL(Documents reached AFP on 20th APRIL), but still no update on that.

Please let me know the timeline if any members who did AFP. Its already been 6 Working day since it reached AFP.(AFP website says 15 Working days to process AFP and also i have provided Australian Address to deliver the AFP report).

waiting to enter the Waiting room of grants but struck up in AFP 
Date of Application of 175 visa online: 7th Nov 2011.


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Absolutely fabulous news Vickey.
All the very best for your wonderful future.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Once more a bad news for us..



> The allocation of Designated – Area Sponsored – Skilled(496) applications have ceased because there is a limited amount of visa places in this category.


by one of DIAC's representative on http://migrationblog.immi.gov.au/201...s/#comment-515


----------



## coolsnake

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Congratulations Vickey!! Great news.

Party hard...


----------



## pgm

Congrats Vickey )


----------



## itskamran

virtual_bajwa said:


> Once more a bad news for us..
> 
> by one of DIAC's representative on http://migrationblog.immi.gov.au/201...s/#comment-515


Please paste link properly, its incomplete link and does not work


----------



## leo9ricon

Dec 13th Applicant got a CO today. Souce PIO.


----------



## Tess2011

I guess it's good to know that they are still allocating COs, but Dec 13 ???? They haven't finished allocating COs to Nov applicants yet. Why are they working like that? do they have some other priority considerations? I'm so stressed about 'cap and cease' to happen. All my life plans will change if that happens  This is frustrating ...


----------



## leo9ricon

Tess2011 said:


> I guess it's good to know that they are still allocating COs, but Dec 13 ???? They haven't finished allocating COs to Nov applicants yet. Why are they working like that? do they have some other priority considerations? I'm so stressed about 'cap and cease' to happen. All my life plans will change if that happens  This is frustrating ...


Hope you turn will come soon. Don't worry about cap and cease, I don't think it will happen suddenly. But, I agree with you. Allocation seems to be strange. Even Oct 21st applicant (ABPF on 7th April) has not been contracted by CO so far. I guess it depends on the speed of individual COs. Files will get allocated them upfornt and the one who is fast will pick up the files once they are done with others in their hand. Wish you good luck. Have patience and you will be rewarded for your hard work and prayers.


----------



## melbourne

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Congratulations and Celebrations :clap2:


----------



## leo9ricon

5th December Applicant got a CO. Source PIO.


----------



## JBY

What do you guys think of this latest annoucement from DIAC, is DIAC hinting that they may freeze CO allocations this year soon ? i'm not sure what to make of it:


* " In the situation where set annual planning levels are met in a particular skilled migration category within a 12 month period, the department is obliged to temporarily suspend allocating applications in this category until the next program year, irrespective of where applicants are placed in the priority processing direction."
*

* "It may also be necessary to limit the allocation of visa applications in the skilled Australian sponsored categories this program year, because there are only a few places remaining in this visa category. "
*

Complete link:

Migration Program planning levels and priority processing arrangements | Migration Blog

Any thoughts ?


----------



## panks_oz

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Congrats vickey  all the very best 4 ur future


----------



## jasha

Hello everyone,

Today I received my grant. I've been an almost silent follower of this forum and needless to say I'm so grateful to everyone of this wonderful forum. I'm sharing below my timeline:

IELTS: 30 October 2010
EA submission: July 2011
EA Approval: 28 September 2011
DIAC applied online (175): 04 November 2011
CO allocated & Med+PCC requested: 11 April 2012
Medicals done: 18 April 2012
PCC uploaded: 24 April 2012
Grant received: 30 April 2012

Thank you all and wishing you best of luck with your applications!


----------



## stormgal

leo9ricon said:


> Hope you turn will come soon. Don't worry about cap and cease, I don't think it will happen suddenly. But, I agree with you. Allocation seems to be strange. Even Oct 21st applicant (ABPF on 7th April) has not been contracted by CO so far. I guess it depends on the speed of individual COs. Files will get allocated them upfornt and the one who is fast will pick up the files once they are done with others in their hand. Wish you good luck. Have patience and you will be rewarded for your hard work and prayers.



Don't worry, I am in the same club as one such person who has been overlooked. As for the cap and cease, I do agree that it may happen, but I think a good "buffer" to look at is whether they're still accepting new 175 applications online. When they close out the online system would be a huge sign of cap and ceasing - at least I imagine.


----------



## stormgal

jasha said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I received my grant. I've been an almost silent follower of this forum and needless to say I'm so grateful to everyone of this wonderful forum. I'm sharing below my timeline:
> 
> IELTS: 30 October 2010
> EA submission: July 2011
> EA Approval: 28 September 2011
> DIAC applied online (175): 04 November 2011
> CO allocated & documents requested: 11 April 2012
> Medicals done: 18 April 2012
> PCC uploaded: 24 April 2012
> Grant received: 30 April 2012
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you best of luck with your applications!


Congratulations!


----------



## sb27

stormgal said:


> Don't worry, I am in the same club as one such person who has been overlooked. As for the cap and cease, I do agree that it may happen, but I think a good "buffer" to look at is whether they're still accepting new 175 applications online. When they close out the online system would be a huge sign of cap and ceasing - at least I imagine.


I completely agree. If they have reached their quote, the first logical thing to do would be to stop accepting new applications. It does not make sense to cap and cease while keeping the gate open.


----------



## JBY

jasha said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I received my grant. I've been an almost silent follower of this forum and needless to say I'm so grateful to everyone of this wonderful forum. I'm sharing below my timeline:
> 
> IELTS: 30 October 2010
> EA submission: July 2011
> EA Approval: 28 September 2011
> DIAC applied online (175): 04 November 2011
> CO allocated & Med+PCC requested: 11 April 2012
> Medicals done: 18 April 2012
> PCC uploaded: 24 April 2012
> Grant received: 30 April 2012
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you best of luck with your applications!


Congrats! More and more Bangalis are getting through without security checks, DIAC relaxed its Security checks on Bangladesh ? i Hope so!


----------



## hahamed

*Way to Go !*



JBY said:


> Congrats! More and more Bangalis are getting through without security checks, DIAC relaxed its Security checks on Bangladesh ? i Hope so!


thats the way to GO !


----------



## raktim

Guys,

A small question.
What is the average duration that we are looking at in between all documents being "Met" and the grant coming through?

Would help me calm down accordingly or get anxious (as might be the case).

Cheerios!


----------



## haseeb85uk

Jivesha said:


> Request you to use only English as medium of communication for ease of understanding for everyone.
> 
> I understand the Hindi and Urdu words but probably not all other members.
> 
> Thank you.


tell me any word apart from chai pani which were in urdu?...the guy was asking abt sumthing which couldnt b explained without dat so plz dont b oversmart.thanks


----------



## Tess2011

a Nov 22 applicant (Oppyddrum) was allocated a CO yesterday (source: promsinoz).


----------



## forlorn79

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Congrats! Now the fun part planning the trip


----------



## raktim

Guys,
Another question. If all documents including PCC and Medical are Met, but Work Exp.is Received, do I assume that work verifications are underway?
Please let me know your observations for this and the other post too.

Thanks.


----------



## raktim

vickey1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally got my visa granted today. So happy. Its party time now.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one in this forum who has helped me by their valuable suggestions.
> 
> I wish each and every one who is waiting for their grants and COs ALL THE VERY BEST. Your turn is not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.


Congratulations...All the best for life Down Under!


----------



## bangalg

Hi all,
What is the best time to make the move to australia (job point of view). I believe November to early jan would be the worst time because of transition to new year and holiday season. Can I take it that all other months are good for job hunting? I am am ICT BA.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25

raktim said:


> Guys,
> Another question. If all documents including PCC and Medical are Met, but Work Exp.is Received, do I assume that work verifications are underway?
> Please let me know your observations for this and the other post too.
> 
> Thanks.


It means that your CO is going through the documentation that you have provided. In comparison to other documents which you are required to provide and which are straight forward to assess, work experience takes a bit longer as there are countless documents that the CO has to go through.

CO will typically only carry out job verification if they are not satisfied with the evidence that you have provided or if you are unlucky enough to have your application pulled for a spot check. Try not to worry, many have gone through job verification and successfully got their visa.


----------



## Maz25

bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> What is the best time to make the move to australia (job point of view). I believe November to early jan would be the worst time because of transition to new year and holiday season. Can I take it that all other months are good for job hunting? I am am ICT BA.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Employers recruit all year round but most businesses including a lot of recruitment agencies shut down over the festive season, so from that point of view, December through to the end of January are quite slow when it comes to recruitment. There is also Australia Day in January, so I typically find that things got back to normal after that.

That said, if you send in your CV during those months, it would mean that employers can look at it after the Christmas shutdown period and call you in for an interview in the new year if you meet the job requirements.


----------



## Maz25

raktim said:


> Guys,
> 
> A small question.
> What is the average duration that we are looking at in between all documents being "Met" and the grant coming through?
> 
> Would help me calm down accordingly or get anxious (as might be the case).
> 
> Cheerios!


Anything from a few hours to a few months. The latter though would only apply to those who have to undergo security checks.


----------



## Player

bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> What is the best time to make the move to australia (job point of view). I believe November to early jan would be the worst time because of transition to new year and holiday season. Can I take it that all other months are good for job hunting? I am am ICT BA.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


What a valid point raised!
We all should think on this point before booking our tickets...


----------



## raktim

Maz25 said:


> Anything from a few hours to a few months. The latter though would only apply to those who have to undergo security checks.


Thanks Maz,
A little relaxed now. Thanks for both your answers.


----------



## Riza2012

Maz25 said:


> Anything from a few hours to a few months. The latter though would only apply to those who have to undergo security checks.


hi Maz,

I'm confused by ur statement, are you saying that even if ALL documents are met, and they already requested for PCC & MEdicals and those too are met, there is STILL a chance for security check ??? plz clarify as i thought security check always happens BEFORE medicals & Pcc are met.


----------



## forlorn79

Riza2012 said:


> hi Maz,
> 
> I'm confused by ur statement, are you saying that even if ALL documents are met, and they already requested for PCC & MEdicals and those too are met, there is STILL a chance for security check ??? plz clarify as i thought security check always happens BEFORE medicals & Pcc are met.


I believe PCC and medicals should only be submitted when the CO requests for it. There is every chance anyone can be security checked. So if you submit earlier you may face the risk that you might be requested for it again. Saying there is not really a disadvantage submitting it earlier.


----------



## Riza2012

forlorn79 said:


> I believe PCC and medicals should only be submitted when the CO requests for it. There is every chance anyone can be security checked. So if you submit earlier you may face the risk that you might be requested for it again. Saying there is not really a disadvantage submitting it earlier.


No i dont mean about submitting it early, i mean submitting it AFTER you get the request for it (which is in my case) and then after you submit your medicals & pcc, then your CO puts the application on security check. is this possible and does it happen ? 

I have not submitted the medicals & Pcc yet (working on it) but i want to know if this scenario is possible.


----------



## raktim

*Granted!!!!!!*

Ok,

Finally all my anxiety has come to a rest.

YES! I finally have the grant!!!

For all others, my timelines are as follows and as I remember.

Agent Used: Yes
ACS: July 2011
IELTS: Sept 2011
175 Application - Online: 28th Oct 2011
CO Allocated: 12th April 2012
Medical: 16th April 2012
PCC: 28th April 2012
GRANT: 1st May 2012

I would in all probability fly down at the end of June and land in Melbourne.
Wife and kid to follow later on.

I personally thank each and every one of you for the support shown and for the answers to my queries.

A special thanks to Anj and Maz for their prompt answers.

Now, back to prioritizing things before the Big Move!


----------



## fjamils

raktim said:


> Ok,
> 
> Finally all my anxiety has come to a rest.
> 
> YES! I finally have the grant!!!
> 
> For all others, my timelines are as follows and as I remember.
> 
> Agent Used: Yes
> ACS: July 2011
> IELTS: Sept 2011
> 175 Application - Online: 28th Oct 2011
> CO Allocated: 12th April 2012
> Medical: 16th April 2012
> PCC: 28th April 2012
> GRANT: 1st May 2012
> 
> I would in all probability fly down at the end of June and land in Melbourne.
> Wife and kid to follow later on.
> 
> I personally thank each and every one of you for the support shown and for the answers to my queries.
> 
> A special thanks to Anj and Maz for their prompt answers.
> 
> Now, back to prioritizing things before the Big Move!


Hey Congrats!! and best of luck for future endeavors..


----------



## Jivesha

Congratulations Raktim. All the best for your future.


----------



## Tess2011

Congratulations Raktim. Hope for everyone's anxiety to come to a rest soon


----------



## raktim

Thank you Tess.

Like you said, hope everyone's anxiety is put to rest and everybody has their wish fulfilled!!


----------



## boolean

sb27 said:


> I completely agree. If they have reached their quote, the first logical thing to do would be to stop accepting new applications. It does not make sense to cap and cease while keeping the gate open.


I guess "Cap and Cease" apply only in exceptional circumstances otherwise under "Cap and queue", your application will be queued and will be processed again when sufficient visas are available next year.


----------



## boolean

Guys, How much time usually does it take to get police clearance from Indian Consulate in US?


----------



## boolean

raktim said:


> Ok,
> 
> Finally all my anxiety has come to a rest.
> 
> YES! I finally have the grant!!!
> 
> For all others, my timelines are as follows and as I remember.
> 
> Agent Used: Yes
> ACS: July 2011
> IELTS: Sept 2011
> 175 Application - Online: 28th Oct 2011
> CO Allocated: 12th April 2012
> Medical: 16th April 2012
> PCC: 28th April 2012
> GRANT: 1st May 2012
> 
> I would in all probability fly down at the end of June and land in Melbourne.
> Wife and kid to follow later on.
> 
> I personally thank each and every one of you for the support shown and for the answers to my queries.
> 
> A special thanks to Anj and Maz for their prompt answers.
> 
> Now, back to prioritizing things before the Big Move!


Congratulations Raktim!


----------



## boolean

Congratulations Vickey!


----------



## boolean

Karin on migration blog revealed Skilled independent(175 and 885) application statistics in her answer to one of the comments: 
"As at the end of March 2012, approximately 11,710 Subclass 885 and 15,680 Subclass 175 Skilled Independent visa’s had been granted in the 2011-2012 migration program."



Current planning level for skilled independent is 44,350 so roughly 17,000 visas are still available.

Current planning levels: http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm


----------



## sandylewis

Stats are good and i feel we should not panic. I was looking at more forum (not sure which one - i have a excel set as bookmark) where all nov applicants have got CO and half of dec as well. Also we should note that there not many applicants in jan. So feb n march must be covered before july 1st. 17000 pending is still a good sign. Also DIAC is not going slow as we already knew there would be more applicants in nov n dec.
:clap2:




boolean said:


> Karin on migration blog revealed Skilled independent(175 and 885) application statistics in her answer to one of the comments:
> "As at the end of March 2012, approximately 11,710 Subclass 885 and 15,680 Subclass 175 Skilled Independent visa’s had been granted in the 2011-2012 migration program."
> 
> 
> 
> Current planning level for skilled independent is 44,350 so roughly 17,000 visas are still available.
> 
> Current planning levels: Migration Program Statistics - Statistics - Publications, Research and Statistics


----------



## mandhani

Just to share with you guys that I received an email from CO for further documents,form 80 , PCC & Medicals.


----------



## forlorn79

Riza2012 said:


> No i dont mean about submitting it early, i mean submitting it AFTER you get the request for it (which is in my case) and then after you submit your medicals & pcc, then your CO puts the application on security check. is this possible and does it happen ?
> 
> I have not submitted the medicals & Pcc yet (working on it) but i want to know if this scenario is possible.


I would think that security check will always be before. However if any members from Pakistan can confirm this?


----------



## forlorn79

boolean said:


> Karin on migration blog revealed Skilled independent(175 and 885) application statistics in her answer to one of the comments:
> "As at the end of March 2012, approximately 11,710 Subclass 885 and 15,680 Subclass 175 Skilled Independent visa’s had been granted in the 2011-2012 migration program."
> 
> 
> 
> Current planning level for skilled independent is 44,350 so roughly 17,000 visas are still available.
> 
> Current planning levels: Migration Program Statistics - Statistics - Publications, Research and Statistics


Plus I think to meet all the 17000 seats post July would be a challenge as well. I would reckon the requirements will be much higher then.


----------



## forlorn79

raktim said:


> Ok,
> 
> Finally all my anxiety has come to a rest.
> 
> YES! I finally have the grant!!!
> 
> For all others, my timelines are as follows and as I remember.
> 
> Agent Used: Yes
> ACS: July 2011
> IELTS: Sept 2011
> 175 Application - Online: 28th Oct 2011
> CO Allocated: 12th April 2012
> Medical: 16th April 2012
> PCC: 28th April 2012
> GRANT: 1st May 2012
> 
> I would in all probability fly down at the end of June and land in Melbourne.
> Wife and kid to follow later on.
> 
> I personally thank each and every one of you for the support shown and for the answers to my queries.
> 
> A special thanks to Anj and Maz for their prompt answers.
> 
> Now, back to prioritizing things before the Big Move!


Congrats. Great to see Oct applicants getting grants. :clap2:


----------



## Z Khan

haseeb85uk said:


> tell me any word apart from chai pani which were in urdu?...the guy was asking abt sumthing which couldnt b explained without dat so plz dont b oversmart.thanks


Relax Bro ....... She is quite reasonable is saying that you should not be using urdu words as not all the people here @ forum would be able to understand.


----------



## heine77

Greetings all! 
All required documents changed to "Met". Medicals delivered to DIAC by courier on Monday morning. Now we just wait for them to OK the medicals! Hello waiting room!


----------



## qwerty_asdf

Guys, good news  Got a direct grant.

Thanks to everyone who shared their happiness, joy, frustrations on this forum. Each post helped me through this journey as I was constantly reassured and felt I had fellow travelers who were going through same range of emotions as me.

Special thanks to Jivesha for keeping us updated even when there was no new news


----------



## Jivesha

qwerty_asdf said:


> Guys, good news  Got a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who shared their happiness, joy, frustrations on this forum. Each post helped me through this journey as I was constantly reassured and felt I had fellow travelers who were going through same range of emotions as me.
> 
> Special thanks to Jivesha for keeping us updated even when there was no new news


Hearty congratulations qwerty_asdf.
Bulls eye with the direct grant.:clap2:

I feel honoured to hear a special mention about me from you. Thanks a lot!

Wish you all the very best for your future. Stop by when you can to say "hi".


----------



## Jivesha

heine77 said:


> Greetings all!
> All required documents changed to "Met". Medicals delivered to DIAC by courier on Monday morning. Now we just wait for them to OK the medicals! Hello waiting room!


Very good news Heine77. Now the wait won't be too long. Your waiting room can turn out to be a brief pit stop.
Good luck.


----------



## Maz25

Riza2012 said:


> hi Maz,
> 
> I'm confused by ur statement, are you saying that even if ALL documents are met, and they already requested for PCC & MEdicals and those too are met, there is STILL a chance for security check ??? plz clarify as i thought security check always happens BEFORE medicals & Pcc are met.


Security checks are carried out for citizens of certain countries and it would make no difference whether you have chosen to frontload your PCC or medical results. As Forlorn has rightly stated, your CO would typically request your PCC and medical AFTER the security check has been conducted, though that has never stopped certain applicants from frontloading. If you choose to frontload before being asked, they will expire and you will have to redo them at your expense.


----------



## Maz25

Z Khan said:


> Relax Bro ....... She is quite reasonable is saying that you should not be using urdu words as not all the people here @ forum would be able to understand.


Just to make things very clear, all posts on the forum should be in english for the benefit of all members - this is additionally a forum rule. You are quite right in highlighting that not everyone speaks the same language, so considering that we all speak english and to ensure that all members benefit equally from the advice being given, then we do ask that all posts be in english and typically posts in other languages are deleted.


----------



## Maz25

Riza2012 said:


> No i dont mean about submitting it early, i mean submitting it AFTER you get the request for it (which is in my case) and then after you submit your medicals & pcc, then your CO puts the application on security check. is this possible and does it happen ?
> 
> I have not submitted the medicals & Pcc yet (working on it) but i want to know if this scenario is possible.


Not unless new information comes to the attention of immigration relating to your involvement in illegal activities that potentially threaten the safety of Australia.

After a request for PCC and/or medical, a CO could still do a job verification but that's different to security checks.


----------



## Jivesha

Maz25 said:


> Just to make things very clear, all posts on the forum should be in english for the benefit of all members - this is additionally a forum rule. You are quite right in highlighting that not everyone speaks the same language, so considering that we all speak english and to ensure that all members benefit equally from the advice being given, then we do ask that all posts be in english and typically posts in other languages are deleted.


Thanks for putting that straight, Maz25. Frankly, I was bit irked by the quirky response I received from the member when I pointed out his usage of a language other than English, but let it go.
Thank you for the timely intervention.


----------



## aziz.shan

*Medicals question*

Hello everyone..

I have two questions. Please let me know your thoughts on them.

1. I scanned and emailed my PCC 3 days back. There isn't any line added in my TRN saying 'PCC received', as it did for Medicals?!

2. My TRN shows 3 new lines for Medicals 'HIV Blood test received' and 2 times 'further medical results received'. But actual document list still shows medicals as 'Requested'. Any idea when would they turn OK and I get grant?

Thanks in advance.
Abdul Aziz.


----------



## Werns

*Incorrect dates on documents???*

Hi Everyone,

I need some advice from someone that knows about these things.

When I was applying for my skill assessment I got my current employer to write a letter with all the required information. I used this letter for my Skill Assessment and I also uploaded this letter as part of the proof of work experience.

The problem is that the date on the letter is wrong! I started working one month later than what the letter says. So now my letter from my assessing authority and this letter both say that I have worked here one month longer than I actually have, and I had put the correct date on my application for my Visa. So, it's not like I'm claiming more work experience than I have, but just that there is an error in the documents.

I only notice the discrepancy afterwards, and now wonder what I should do.

Should I just leave it and if the CO asks about it explain the typo, or should I upload some sort of letter now to inform them of the discrepancy.

Thanks.


----------



## sb27

aziz.shan said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I have two questions. Please let me know your thoughts on them.
> 
> 1. I scanned and emailed my PCC 3 days back. There isn't any line added in my TRN saying 'PCC received', as it did for Medicals?!
> 
> 2. My TRN shows 3 new lines for Medicals 'HIV Blood test received' and 2 times 'further medical results received'. But actual document list still shows medicals as 'Requested'. Any idea when would they turn OK and I get grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Abdul Aziz.


For me, it took about a week to show the medicals as FINALISED.

It showed the test results as received within 3 days. However,as you said, health requirements were still being shown as required. On the 7th day, it said finalized.

Hope this helps. I notice that you already have a CO. In my case I was front loading medicals.

PCC - i have no idea.


----------



## raktim

aziz.shan said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I have two questions. Please let me know your thoughts on them.
> 
> 1. I scanned and emailed my PCC 3 days back. There isn't any line added in my TRN saying 'PCC received', as it did for Medicals?!
> 
> 2. My TRN shows 3 new lines for Medicals 'HIV Blood test received' and 2 times 'further medical results received'. But actual document list still shows medicals as 'Requested'. Any idea when would they turn OK and I get grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Abdul Aziz.


Don't fret. The day you have to get your grant, they'll all be "Applicant Approved"

I was in the same situation as you; Medicals received PCC requested. And yesterday it was all approved. These lines items just disappear and the magic lines show up


----------



## Riza2012

Z Khan said:


> Relax Bro ....... She is quite reasonable is saying that you should not be using urdu words as not all the people here @ forum would be able to understand.


Sorry i disagree, people are free to use some words of their own culture if need be or if the person wishes. 

So what if he used some Urdu words?? How does it offend anyone, besides its only 1 or 2 words, its not like he's rallying to turn this into an Urdu language forum!!! I'm sure if someone here used "french" words to describe something, nooo one on this forum would object, cuz oooo its french but Urdu is so offensive oooo.
.
I'm against double standards and un required policing.

sorry if this sounds like a rant, just had to say it.


----------



## qwerty_asdf

Riza2012 said:


> Sorry i disagree, people are free to use some words of their own culture if need be or if the person wishes.
> 
> So what if he used some Urdu words?? How does it offend anyone, besides its only 1 or 2 words, its not like he's rallying to turn this into an Urdu language forum!!! I'm sure if someone here used "french" words to describe something, nooo one on this forum would object, cuz oooo its french but Urdu is so offensive oooo.
> .
> I'm against double standards and un required policing.
> 
> sorry if this sounds like a rant, just had to say it.



Just my two cents. We are all planning/dreaming/wishing to move to a new country where I am sure things will be different from what we are used to. We WILL come across some situations where people might say the way we do certain things is not correct(they need not be right), the right thing to do will be to not cause discomfort for others as they have a way todo things and we are in their country.

I know i might have veered off, but if people are going to take offence at small act of moderation, they might have more serious things to think of. :focus:


----------



## jpzante

this goes to anyone who has had CO and were requested for further Evidence of Employment. I remember we were required to submit Evidence of Work Experience where it contains the jobs we've held, period of employment, employment status (full/part time), salary, and duties and responsibilities. Did you submit the same yet updated Work Experience Documentation?

or did you only submit payslips, bank statements for evidence of payroll, and taxation documents?

another thing, if your payroll and taxation documents are already in PDF, does DIAC accept it to be uploaded as PDF? I know that hard copies needs to be scanned and uploaded or certified for non-colored.

any response could really help a lot. thanks


----------



## qwerty_asdf

jpzante said:


> this goes to anyone who has had CO and were requested for further Evidence of Employment. I remember we were required to submit Evidence of Work Experience where it contains the jobs we've held, period of employment, employment status (full/part time), salary, and duties and responsibilities. Did you submit the same yet updated Work Experience Documentation?
> 
> or did you only submit payslips, bank statements for evidence of payroll, and taxation documents?
> 
> another thing, if your payroll and taxation documents are already in PDF, does DIAC accept it to be uploaded as PDF? I know that hard copies needs to be scanned and uploaded or certified for non-colored.
> 
> any response could really help a lot. thanks


I uploaded offer letters, relieving/experience letters of all my previous employers. offer letter and 3 latest payslips for current company.

When I already have a doc in pdf I used the same and the rest scanned.


----------



## jpzante

qwerty_asdf said:


> I uploaded offer letters, relieving/experience letters of all my previous employers. offer letter and 3 latest payslips for current company.
> 
> When I already have a doc in pdf I used the same and the rest scanned.


so you just uploaded only 3 months worth of payslip? how about tax documentation?

but did you submit the work experience documentation before?


----------



## qwerty_asdf

jpzante said:


> so you just uploaded only 3 months worth of payslip? how about tax documentation?
> 
> but did you submit the work experience documentation before?


I didn't submit any tax documentation. I uploaded all my work experience documentation at the time of lodging application. The CO didn't ask for anything else.


----------



## jpzante

so it looked like you had a direct grant? and was just granted today?


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi all

My security checks finished in 18/04/2012 and they requested additional info and i sent everything 27/04/2012 and then they confirmed everything sent was fine and satisfactory.
Now, how much time between this and the grant is ?

Thanks...
Abed


----------



## JBY

Abdelrahman said:


> Hi all
> 
> My security checks finished in 18/04/2012 and they requested additional info and i sent everything 27/04/2012 and then they confirmed everything sent was fine and satisfactory.
> Now, how much time between this and the grant is ?
> 
> Thanks...
> Abed


Congrats ! Ur almost there. Once all conditions are "met", grant may take from 1 day to up to 3 months, depends on your case officer. In most cases i've seen here it seems to be within 1 - 2 weeks.


----------



## Abdelrahman

JBY said:


> Congrats ! Ur almost there. Once all conditions are "met", grant may take from 1 day to up to 3 months, depends on your case officer. In most cases i've seen here it seems to be within 1 - 2 weeks.


The problem online it is showing for me all Met but my wife and daughter are still all Required.... Ehat do u think ?


----------



## Abdelrahman

Abdelrahman said:


> The problem online it is showing for me all Met but my wife and daughter are still all Required.... What do u think ?


 Also the other problem is that my medcs will expire in July 12th 2012... What are the possibilities? I don't want to repeat it


----------



## Riza2012

Abdelrahman said:


> Also the other problem is that my medcs will expire in July 12th 2012... What are the possibilities? I don't want to repeat it


Did the Case officer ask for your medicals BEFORE your security check ? or did you do the medicals from your side without the case officer asking for it first?


----------



## boolean

forlorn79 said:


> Plus I think to meet all the 17000 seats post July would be a challenge as well. I would reckon the requirements will be much higher then.


Good point. But I am not sure if remaining visas are really carried over to next year.


----------



## boolean

qwerty_asdf said:


> Guys, good news  Got a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who shared their happiness, joy, frustrations on this forum. Each post helped me through this journey as I was constantly reassured and felt I had fellow travelers who were going through same range of emotions as me.
> 
> Special thanks to Jivesha for keeping us updated even when there was no new news


Congratulations qwerty_asdf!


----------



## boolean

Werns said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some advice from someone that knows about these things.
> 
> When I was applying for my skill assessment I got my current employer to write a letter with all the required information. I used this letter for my Skill Assessment and I also uploaded this letter as part of the proof of work experience.
> 
> The problem is that the date on the letter is wrong! I started working one month later than what the letter says. So now my letter from my assessing authority and this letter both say that I have worked here one month longer than I actually have, and I had put the correct date on my application for my Visa. So, it's not like I'm claiming more work experience than I have, but just that there is an error in the documents.
> 
> I only notice the discrepancy afterwards, and now wonder what I should do.
> 
> Should I just leave it and if the CO asks about it explain the typo, or should I upload some sort of letter now to inform them of the discrepancy.
> 
> Thanks.


It's not a right thing to hide any discrepancy in your application but govt. usually doesn't like inconsistency. If an additional month of experience hasn't made a significant difference in your application such as securing more points to your application and therefore qualifying, I don't think you will ever be asked about it. If asked ever, I would suggest you to tell them that employer made mistake while issuing a reference letter and then submit a new letter with correct date.


----------



## Maz25

Riza2012 said:


> Sorry i disagree, people are free to use some words of their own culture if need be or if the person wishes.
> 
> So what if he used some Urdu words?? How does it offend anyone, besides its only 1 or 2 words, its not like he's rallying to turn this into an Urdu language forum!!! I'm sure if someone here used "french" words to describe something, nooo one on this forum would object, cuz oooo its french but Urdu is so offensive oooo.
> .
> I'm against double standards and un required policing.
> 
> sorry if this sounds like a rant, just had to say it.


For the sake of ending an argument, please re-read the forum rules. All posts are required to be in English. Posts that are in other languages only benefit a small portion of members who can actually read them and will be deleted. The forum is here to help everyone, so please post all advice in English so that everyone can benefit equally.


----------



## Werns

boolean said:


> It's not a right thing to hide any discrepancy in your application but govt. usually doesn't like inconsistency. If an additional month of experience hasn't made a significant difference in your application such as securing more points to your application and therefore qualifying, I don't think you will ever be asked about it. If asked ever, I would suggest you to tell them that employer made mistake while issuing a reference letter and then submit a new letter with correct date.


Thanks for the reply.
I'm not trying to hide anything - just wondering what the right thing is to do.
I'm not claiming an extra month (the letter states one month more than I am claiming), so it has no affect on my application.
So, the main thing is, do I try and upload something to explain the situation beforehand, or wait? And if I upload something, what would that be?


----------



## Abdelrahman

Riza2012 said:


> Did the Case officer ask for your medicals BEFORE your security check ? or did you do the medicals from your side without the case officer asking for it first?


Actually i did it before the security from my side...


----------



## boolean

Werns said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I'm not trying to hide anything - just wondering what the right thing is to do.
> I'm not claiming an extra month (the letter states one month more than I am claiming), so it has no affect on my application.
> So, the main thing is, do I try and upload something to explain the situation beforehand, or wait? And if I upload something, what would that be?


I am not doubting your intentions but they can be perceived wrong especially in the eyes of govt. where many applicants willfully represent wrong information. In your case, your employer put wrong start date on your reference letter and you happened to catch this after your assessment and visa application. It's a minor error and shouldn't impact your application. However if you want them to know about this discrepancy before CO is assigned to you, fill form 1023. Here is the link: General Skilled Migration
Upload a new reference letter with correct dates if your upload window is still open otherwise you may have to wait until CO is assigned to you. You may also upload letter from your employer admitting that the earlier issued letter had wrong information.


----------



## Werns

boolean said:


> I am not doubting your intentions but they can be perceived wrong especially in the eyes of govt. where many applicants willfully represent wrong information. In your case, your employer put wrong start date on your reference letter and you happened to catch this after your assessment and visa application. It's a minor error and shouldn't impact your application. However if you want them to know about this discrepancy before CO is assigned to you, fill form 1023. Here is the link: General Skilled Migration
> Upload a new reference letter with correct dates if your upload window is still open otherwise you may have to wait until CO is assigned to you. You may also upload letter from your employer admitting that the earlier issued letter had wrong information.


Thank you,
That helps a lot.
Do they prevent you from uploading after 28 days? My 28 days are gone.


----------



## imrancrest

Werns said:


> Thank you,
> That helps a lot.
> Do they prevent you from uploading after 28 days? My 28 days are gone.


First raise a post lodgement enquiry and tell your problem . They will guide you whether to go for form 1022 or 1023 . They will tell you an email address to which the document has to be sent . 

I did the same and i sent to *gsm.documents at immi dot gov dot au* as they mentioned . No need to upload to your login .


----------



## Werns

imrancrest said:


> First raise a post lodgement enquiry and tell your problem . They will guide you whether to go for form 1022 or 1023 . They will tell you an email address to which the document has to be sent .
> 
> I did the same and i sent to *gsm.documents at immi dot gov dot au* as they mentioned . No need to upload to your login .


Thank you!

But, I just checked the PLE page, and there is no place to write anything - you can just check boxes.
Wouldn't they then just give an automated reply since I can't give any information?


----------



## imrancrest

Werns said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But, I just checked the PLE page, and there is no place to write anything - you can just check boxes.
> Wouldn't they then just give an automated reply since I can't give any information?


Check the OTHER check box and explain in writing . Dont give too much details in explaining your situation , make it short and abstract . They will respond you in 2 - 3 working days .


----------



## destinationaustralia

Maz25 said:


> Just to make things very clear, all posts on the forum should be in english for the benefit of all members - this is additionally a forum rule. You are quite right in highlighting that not everyone speaks the same language, so considering that we all speak english and to ensure that all members benefit equally from the advice being given, then we do ask that all posts be in english and typically posts in other languages are deleted.


Maz25 is quite right. We all have voluntarily joined this forum for our own benefit. Therefore we need to follow the forum rules. The posts are meant for general benefit of all and not a means of personal communication. 

Cheers!


----------



## Jivesha

A dry day so far. No news at all.


----------



## haseeb85uk

Z Khan said:


> Relax Bro ....... She is quite reasonable is saying that you should not be using urdu words as not all the people here @ forum would be able to understand.


lol ok..i was half asleep at tht tym.. the statement didnt go well thru my upper story though


----------



## haseeb85uk

Riza2012 said:


> Sorry i disagree, people are free to use some words of their own culture if need be or if the person wishes.
> 
> So what if he used some Urdu words?? How does it offend anyone, besides its only 1 or 2 words, its not like he's rallying to turn this into an Urdu language forum!!! I'm sure if someone here used "french" words to describe something, nooo one on this forum would object, cuz oooo its french but Urdu is so offensive oooo.
> .
> I'm against double standards and un required policing.
> 
> sorry if this sounds like a rant, just had to say it.


hope sumbody understands ur point...


----------



## haseeb85uk

destinationaustralia said:


> Maz25 is quite right. We all have voluntarily joined this forum for our own benefit. Therefore we need to follow the forum rules. The posts are meant for general benefit of all and not a means of personal communication.
> 
> Cheers!


gosh r u guys kids???


----------



## ozdreamz

haseeb85uk said:


> gosh r u guys kids???


Can I request you guys to discuss it in a new thread and spare this one!

I come to this thread, like many others, to know about application status and any news related to 175 ...


----------



## destinationaustralia

Heard a news that ACS/ EA has decided to clear all applications received upto 30 Apr well before 30 Jun to enable applicants to lodge visa applications under the current regulations. Any comments please.

Cheers!


----------



## haseeb85uk

Jivesha said:


> Thanks for putting that straight, Maz25. Frankly, I was bit irked by the quirky response I received from the member when I pointed out his usage of a language other than English, but let it go.
> Thank you for the timely intervention.


u guys r discussing it in a manner as if,to quote riza, i was " rallying to convert this forum into urdu"....i was just making a point for the guy that may help him in his pcc dats it...now if sumbody takes it personally n start lobbying fr sympathy or leverage then i cant help it...in short its uncalled for...thanks hope u understand jivesha and maz...


----------



## haseeb85uk

one of my friends got a co though...175 app...lodgement date :2nd jan 2012, occupation: aeronautical engr.


----------



## Jivesha

destinationaustralia said:


> Heard a news that ACS/ EA has decided to clear all applications received upto 30 Apr well before 30 Jun to enable applicants to lodge visa applications under the current regulations. Any comments please.
> 
> Cheers!


That sounds great! It would be nice if DIAC had the same plans.
By the way, can you share the source of information(url) please?


----------



## Jivesha

haseeb85uk said:


> one of my friends got a co though...175 app...lodgement date :2nd jan 2012, occupation: aeronautical engr.


That's absolutely awesome. Jan is unbelievable. As usual, DIAC is unpredictable.


----------



## destinationaustralia

Jivesha said:


> That sounds great! It would be nice if DIAC had the same plans.
> By the way, can you share the source of information(url) please?


It was through a local Agent. Needs confirmation. However, I don't think a direct correspondence with ACS/ EA /DIAC on such hear- says would elicit any response.

Cheers!


----------



## raktim

Jivesha said:


> That's absolutely awesome. Jan is unbelievable. As usual, DIAC is unpredictable.


Jivesha,

Unpredictable it is. I just came back from my agent who handled my case and I have personally seen 2 *MARCH* applicants :confused2: who have had COs assigned; as in one has been asked for PCC and Medicals and the other needs to send some documents regarding his dependants.

I initially did not believe her, but when she did show the docs i was :twitch:

So the entire system is unpredictable.

BTW Jivesha, you're doing a wonderful job with the updates. Thanks :clap2:


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> That's absolutely awesome. Jan is unbelievable. As usual, DIAC is unpredictable.


Looks like your turn is not very far Jivesha. 

We want to hear a good news from all you guys who are waiting for the COs and Grants.


----------



## RayZor

Hi,

How long do AFP Police Certs apply for? I have one dated 25th August. Will that still be OK to apply for a 175GSM or will I have to get a new one?


----------



## Jivesha

raktim said:


> Jivesha,
> 
> Unpredictable it is. I just came back from my agent who handled my case and I have personally seen 2 MARCH applicants :confused2: who have had COs assigned; as in one has been asked for PCC and Medicals and the other needs to send some documents regarding his dependants.
> 
> I initially did not believe her, but when she did show the docs i was :twitch:
> 
> So the entire system is unpredictable.
> 
> BTW Jivesha, you're doing a wonderful job with the updates. Thanks :clap2:


March????. That's totally insane... keeping in mind that there are Dec applicants, probably Oct too awaiting a word from CO.
Anyhow, guess we need to get used to this insanity.

Thank you for your kind words, Raktim. Hope to continue giving you the best...while I can.


----------



## Jivesha

vickey1 said:


> Looks like your turn is not very far Jivesha.
> 
> We want to hear a good news from all you guys who are waiting for the COs and Grants.


May your words come true, Vickey.
After reading Raktim's post I jumped to check my application status. Nothing so far, but hopefully, my turn isn't too far either...as you say..
Thanks!!!


----------



## sb27

Jivesha said:


> May your words come true, Vickey.
> After reading Raktim's post I jumped to check my application status. Nothing so far, but hopefully, my turn isn't too far either...as you say..
> Thanks!!!


I go away for an hour... n come back to see March!! LOL.. what about Jan & Feb?? So arbitrary...


----------



## boolean

Jivesha said:


> March????. That's totally insane... keeping in mind that there are Dec applicants, probably Oct too awaiting a word from CO.
> Anyhow, guess we need to get used to this insanity.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words, Raktim. Hope to continue giving you the best...while I can.


Some COs rapidly clears the queue while others are slow but are they really processing March applicants!!!??? Incredible! Isn't it hard to buy that argument then? It's beyond me to understand how priorities work there!


----------



## ptshah

*176 Visa Granted*

Hello all forum members,

It feels great to share that i have got a 176 visa grant today. This forum has helped me answer many questions and it feels really fantastic being part of the big collaborative world out there powered by information exchange.

A big thank you to all for this !!

P.S. : See the signature for my timelines

Thanks,
-ptshah


----------



## cutenice62

ptshah said:


> Hello all forum members,
> 
> It feels great to share that i have got a 176 visa grant today. This forum has helped me answer many questions and it feels really fantastic being part of the big collaborative world out there powered by information exchange.
> 
> A big thank you to all for this !!
> 
> P.S. : See the signature for my timelines
> 
> Thanks,
> -ptshah


oo my God........congradulations......i wonder why didn't i applied for Victoria SS. i met all there requirements but i preferred 175 , wish you best of luck and congr.....all other lets hope we get processed soon


----------



## boolean

ptshah said:


> Hello all forum members,
> 
> It feels great to share that i have got a 176 visa grant today. This forum has helped me answer many questions and it feels really fantastic being part of the big collaborative world out there powered by information exchange.
> 
> A big thank you to all for this !!
> 
> P.S. : See the signature for my timelines
> 
> Thanks,
> -ptshah


Congratulations ptshah!


----------



## JBY

Abdelrahman said:


> The problem online it is showing for me all Met but my wife and daughter are still all Required.... Ehat do u think ?


I am in a similar situation, but in my case its the other way round my wife's medicals say "finalized" , but my own medicals say "outstanding" 

i am not sure why they do this, but don't worry the only thing we can do is wait for it, CO will contact you if they need more details. If you don't hear from them for a long time then send a PLE to DIAC they will reply back to you within 3 days.


----------



## Jivesha

ptshah said:


> Hello all forum members,
> 
> It feels great to share that i have got a 176 visa grant today. This forum has helped me answer many questions and it feels really fantastic being part of the big collaborative world out there powered by information exchange.
> 
> A big thank you to all for this !!
> 
> P.S. : See the signature for my timelines
> 
> Thanks,
> -ptshah


Congratulatios ptshah. All the best for your future.:clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

There was one visa grant to a 19 Nov applicant in PIO yesterday apart from the news of CO allocations for Jan and March applicants. 
So, it wasn't a totally dry day yesterday.


----------



## hahamed

*All MET still waiting*



JBY said:


> I am in a similar situation, but in my case its the other way round my wife's medicals say "finalized" , but my own medicals say "outstanding"
> 
> i am not sure why they do this, but don't worry the only thing we can do is wait for it, CO will contact you if they need more details. If you don't hear from them for a long time then send a PLE to DIAC they will reply back to you within 3 days.


Looks like many still waiting with MED submitted/finalized/Met. 

My MED also changed to MET (After Finalized), but still no news


----------



## Jivesha

hahamed said:


> Looks like many still waiting with MED submitted/finalized/Met.
> 
> My MED also changed to MET (After Finalized), but still no news


Yes hahmed. There are many...even in PIO. The meds and PCC were long submitted but the grant was awfully delayed. But, in the end all is well with good news. So, hang on there. I know it is very frustrating in these anxious moments. You'll hear good news soon.


----------



## cutenice62

Jivesha said:


> Yes hahmed. There are many...even in PIO. The meds and PCC were long submitted but the grant was awfully delayed. But, in the end all is well with good news. So, hang on there. I know it is very frustrating in these anxious moments. You'll hear good news soon.


will you get grant in coming June? keeping in mind the speed of CO allocation?


----------



## kb1983

Hi friends,

All of my and my spouse documents in the checklist are in met status, except 3 things....for both it's the character requirement PCC and for me the "Evidence of work experience".

The status of PCC is "required", although I have mailed it twice in 3 days to my CO and the last modified time is to my surprise showing 8th nov 2011. I have submitted the letter from Passport office and the stamp on passport for both of us.

For Evidence of work experience, I submitted a lot of documents, which hopefully should do. The status of that is "Further checking required".

Any idea what these status mean and what is next ? Anything to be done from my side ?

Happy weekends !
Kb1983


----------



## bangalg

*I asked these 2 questions to DIAC:*a. Is it possible that DIAC will stop accepting 175 or 176 (State Sponsored) Applications before July 1?
b. Approximately when will DIAC be announcing the new SOL-1 /SOL-2 with effect from 1-Jul-2012?

*This was their reply:*
The subclass 175 and subclass 176 visas will remain open to new applicants until 30 June 2012.

When information becomes available about the annual update to the skilled occupation list (SOL) it will be provided on the Department’s website. The new SOL will be effective from 1 July 2012.


----------



## hahamed

bangalg said:


> *I asked these 2 questions to DIAC:*a. Is it possible that DIAC will stop accepting 175 or 176 (State Sponsored) Applications before July 1?
> b. Approximately when will DIAC be announcing the new SOL-1 /SOL-2 with effect from 1-Jul-2012?
> 
> *This was their reply:*
> The subclass 175 and subclass 176 visas will remain open to new applicants until 30 June 2012.
> 
> When information becomes available about the annual update to the skilled occupation list (SOL) it will be provided on the Department’s website. The new SOL will be effective from 1 July 2012.


 -
a. 175/176 will cease from July1st 2012, so it's logical to continue allocation.
b. they might however reduce/stop CO allocation if annual quota for 175/176SS reaches planned level for 2011-12, (like 176 Family Sponsored already did)
c. Next Tuesday Federal Budget is due, Migration Program planning levels are announced as part of Australia’s annual Federal budget announcement
d. I believe SOL 2012 will follow soon after

you can see current years Planning level summary *here*


----------



## Jivesha

cutenice62 said:


> will you get grant in coming June? keeping in mind the speed of CO allocation?


The grant depends on these points.
1. When you will get a CO.- There are good chances you will get aCO this month. Remember, it is only a good chance.
2. How long you will take to upload the requested documents.
3. How long the security checks will take. - As mentioned by couple of other members like Kamran, security checks for countries like Pakistan can take longer than usual.

Based on the above points we cannot firmly say when one will get the grant. Patience is greatly required here. Ask Kamran or Imran and they will tell you a lot about patience.


----------



## haseeb85uk

cutenice62 said:


> oo my God........congradulations......i wonder why didn't i applied for Victoria SS. i met all there requirements but i preferred 175 , wish you best of luck and congr.....all other lets hope we get processed soon


still its better u ve applied thru 175..dont look at the times...i know alot of ppl having problems getting a passport as they have not spent their due durations working in the very states which sponsored them..keep ur fingers crossed its a matter of a year for u now...

congrats to ptshah though!


----------



## haseeb85uk

Jivesha said:


> The grant depends on these points.
> 1. When you will get a CO.- There are good chances you will get aCO this month. Remember, it is only a good chance.
> 2. How long you will take to upload the requested documents.
> 3. How long the security checks will take. - As mentioned by couple of other members like Kamran, security checks for countries like Pakistan can take longer than usual.
> 
> Based on the above points we cannot firmly say when one will get the grant. Patience is greatly required here. Ask Kamran or Imran and they will tell you a lot about patience.


@cutenice62 ..all the points r true but the point 3 mentioned by jivesha is the mother of everything..the fact that u r pakistani will haunt u for a while now..so learn to b patient

by the way there was a guy here leptocurtic...i dunno where is he???anybody plz tell me abt his case...coz he was my reference case regarding external checks


----------



## JBY

haseeb85uk said:


> @cutenice62 ..all the points r true but the point 3 mentioned by jivesha is the mother of everything..the fact that u r pakistani will haunt u for a while now..so learn to b patient
> 
> by the way there was a guy here leptocurtic...i dunno where is he???anybody plz tell me abt his case...coz he was my reference case regarding external checks


leptocurtic posted recently to announce that his application got rejected by DIAC. Very unfortunate, and he explained that was his reason for absence from this forum.


----------



## JBY

Interesting piece of statistic/news announced by Minister of immigration Chris bowen today:

India has now surpassed UK & China to be placed #1 exporter of highly skilled immigrants to Australia for the year 2012. This includes permanent visas & temp worker visas.

largest decrease of skilled migrants is from UK & US.

India top exporter of skilled immigrants to Australia - Economic Times


----------



## Jivesha

JBY said:


> leptocurtic posted recently to announce that his application got rejected by DIAC. Very unfortunate, and he explained that was his reason for absence from this forum.


That's very sad. Do you know why it was rejected?
Can you post the url where he says about the rejection?


----------



## JBY

Jivesha said:


> That's very sad. Do you know why it was rejected?
> Can you post the url where he says about the rejection?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/109651-sad-news.html


----------



## Jivesha

JBY said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/109651-sad-news.html


Thanks.


----------



## hahamed

*Top3 to Top*



JBY said:


> Interesting piece of statistic/news announced by Minister of immigration Chris bowen today:
> 
> India has now surpassed UK & China to be placed #1 exporter of highly skilled immigrants to Australia for the year 2012. This includes permanent visas & temp worker visas.
> 
> largest decrease of skilled migrants is from UK & US.
> 
> India top exporter of skilled immigrants to Australia - Economic Times


UK, China & India had been in top-3 often, good to see then India tops.

His full speech can be found in this link below. 

*India and Australia: A relationship of mutual benefit*


----------



## Jivesha

Most of the Dec folks in our spreadsheet are dormant. We'll never know if they received a note from the CO. 
Any news from any other members?


----------



## sb27

Jivesha said:


> Most of the Dec folks in our spreadsheet are dormant. We'll never know if they received a note from the CO.
> Any news from any other members?


No news from my side at least. Ever since I have heard that some of the Jan applicants have got a CO, I'm tempted to check the application status every hour! :heh:


----------



## Tess2011

A Dec 6 applicant (thegibbos) was allocated a CO today. source: pomsinoz


----------



## Jivesha

sb27 said:


> No news from my side at least. Ever since I have heard that some of the Jan applicants have got a CO, I'm tempted to check the application status every hour! :heh:


You can say that again because it's the same story at my end too. 
I keep looking at the status like a share broker.
Now I know what people meant when they said they were going nuts.


----------



## Jivesha

Tess2011 said:



> A Dec 6 applicant (thegibbos) was allocated a CO today. source: pomsinoz


Well, Dec is a good sign. But with you and Forlorn79 still waiting for a CO, Nov is still incomplete.


----------



## Abdelrahman

JBY said:


> I am in a similar situation, but in my case its the other way round my wife's medicals say "finalized" , but my own medicals say "outstanding"
> 
> i am not sure why they do this, but don't worry the only thing we can do is wait for it, CO will contact you if they need more details. If you don't hear from them for a long time then send a PLE to DIAC they will reply back to you within 3 days.


The already requested updated cv and migratiin statement and then said they are ok... But since then i am waiting


----------



## haseeb85uk

JBY said:


> leptocurtic posted recently to announce that his application got rejected by DIAC. Very unfortunate, and he explained that was his reason for absence from this forum.


o my God...so sad


----------



## Jivesha

A 22 Nov Chinese applicant received a direct grant today.
Source: BEupdate


----------



## AngiW

Hi everyone!

Just thought i'd update on our 'progress' such as it is. We had our medicals on 21st April and all seem to have gone through except my eldest daughter's (we knew her's would be tricky as she has had alot of medical issues, most of which are resolved). The dr who did the meds requested more detailed letters from her consultants - which took a LONG time and a LOT of patient begging to get! But at last her medicals were submitted today and are coming up as 'received' on the system.

Its all very stressful. the other documents such as pcc and proof of employment have gone in too so its just a waiting game now. Curiously, my medicals are finalised like the rest of the family's ( bar my daughter) but bside the x-ray and blood tests etc it states 'referred'. The clinic where the meds were carried out think this is an administrative error as it all looks ok on their system. 

Sorry its not better news but it is what it is. Hopefully we'll get a grant soon (fingers crossed). Its been a long road to get this far.

Well done and congrats to those who've got cos and grants since I last checked in - and I was so sad to read the news about leptokurtic. Hopefully he'll find another way and other , better opportunities. 

Good luck:thumb: to everyone who's still in the waiting room alongside me. Its getting a bit cramped in here!


----------



## JBY

AngiW said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just thought i'd update on our 'progress' such as it is. We had our medicals on 21st April and all seem to have gone through except my eldest daughter's (we knew her's would be tricky as she has had alot of medical issues, most of which are resolved). The dr who did the meds requested more detailed letters from her consultants - which took a LONG time and a LOT of patient begging to get! But at last her medicals were submitted today and are coming up as 'received' on the system.
> 
> Its all very stressful. the other documents such as pcc and proof of employment have gone in too so its just a waiting game now. Curiously, my medicals are finalised like the rest of the family's ( bar my daughter) but bside the x-ray and blood tests etc it states 'referred'. The clinic where the meds were carried out think this is an administrative error as it all looks ok on their system.
> 
> Sorry its not better news but it is what it is. Hopefully we'll get a grant soon (fingers crossed). Its been a long road to get this far.
> 
> Well done and congrats to those who've got cos and grants since I last checked in - and I was so sad to read the news about leptokurtic. Hopefully he'll find another way and other , better opportunities.
> 
> Good luck:thumb: to everyone who's still in the waiting room alongside me. Its getting a bit cramped in here!


good to hear from you AngiW, i'm beginning to think the online status is not to be taken for granted specially for medicals, i have a similar confusion when i submitted my medicals where my wife's medicals is finalized & mine is stuck on "medicals outstanding" 

Welcome to the waiting club , we're growing day by day, thnx to diac taking things slow with grants but i'm sure we will be celebrating soon


----------



## AngiW

JBY said:


> good to hear from you AngiW, i'm beginning to think the online status is not to be taken for granted specially for medicals, i have a similar confusion when i submitted my medicals where my wife's medicals is finalized & mine is stuck on "medicals outstanding"
> 
> Welcome to the waiting club , we're growing day by day, thnx to diac taking things slow with grants but i'm sure we will be celebrating soon



Hi JBY!

This waiting game is EXCRUCIATING but at least we're in the waiting room. Still alot of people queuing to get in! 

And may I take this opportunity (which comes but once a year!) to say to all those waiting for news: MAY THE FOURTH BE WITH YOU!

cheesy i know, but couldn't resist:laser:


----------



## forlorn79

Tess2011 said:


> A Dec 6 applicant (thegibbos) was allocated a CO today. source: pomsinoz


This is killing me inside a little


----------



## Jivesha

forlorn79 said:


> This is killing me inside a little


Keep breathing, Forlorn. It's just a delay not a denial.
We are with you.


----------



## Tess2011

I felt really restless a few weeks back but these days I'm actually OK. I think that if it's the right thing (immigration to Australia), it will happen, and it will happen with the best timing. Hope I can stay calm like this! I also hope that next week is going to be your week Forlorn79


----------



## cutenice62

by the way dear members how many factors are taken into consideration for security checks.


----------



## JBY

cutenice62 said:


> by the way dear members how many factors are taken into consideration for security checks.


Its mainly about your nationality, and whether you lived, worked, etc in an HR country such as Pakistan.

additionally those who served in the military or intelligence agencies may also fall under security checks.


----------



## sb27

forlorn79 said:


> This is killing me inside a little


I know the feeling... 
Its like we are in a queue and waited so long n its our turn finally... n then someone from the back of the queue gets called before you... :frusty:

it will be your turn soon... until then just hang in there buddy..


----------



## shawais

cutenice62 said:


> by the way dear members how many factors are taken into consideration for security checks.


I think they check thorough agencies if the person is involved in bad activities or not. 
Its difficult and time taking, case officier told me it might take 6-9 months. I am waiting for 7 months now :ranger: . see my timelines below.


----------



## shawais

shawais said:


> I think they check thorough agencies if the person is involved in bad activities or not.
> Its difficult and time taking, case officier told me it might take 6-9 months. I am waiting for 7 months now :ranger: . see my timelines below.


Guys, I was thinking to ask for the update from my case officer. do you think it would be good idea? or should i wait for some more time?


----------



## leo9ricon

Whether DIAC update is due this week? Last update was as of 24th April (though actually released on 27th April)


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi guys 

How r u 

So excited for the grant i hope it is very soon and all my brothers to get it too


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi guys 

How r u 

So excited for the grant i hope it is very soon and all my brothers to get it too


----------



## parvezj

Thanks everybody for the help so far. I have got my ielts score.
I am planning to apply for 175 independent using an agents service, The agent informed me that even if I apply before July 1st, my Visa will be processed according to the Qouta system that Aus is planning to implement. I really doubt if that would be the case, or my application would be processed on the first come first serve basis if apply for the visa before 1st July.


----------



## JBY

parvezj said:


> Thanks everybody for the help so far. I have got my ielts score.
> I am planning to apply for 175 independent using an agents service, The agent informed me that even if I apply before July 1st, my Visa will be processed according to the Qouta system that Aus is planning to implement. I really doubt if that would be the case, or my application would be processed on the first come first serve basis if apply for the visa before 1st July.


obviously ur agent is clueless / misinformed, i doubt you should go ahead with such an agent? You should def re-consider hiring him, majority of agents unfortunately are a waste of time (yes even if MARA registered). Its obvious & stated a hundred times by DIAC, as long as you apply on June 30 or EARLIER you will be processed under current system & not the new system.


----------



## haseeb85uk

shawais said:


> Guys, I was thinking to ask for the update from my case officer. do you think it would be good idea? or should i wait for some more time?


bad idea...wait atleast a month dear


----------



## Player

shawais said:


> I think they check thorough agencies if the person is involved in bad activities or not.
> Its difficult and time taking, case officier told me it might take 6-9 months. I am waiting for 7 months now :ranger: . see my timelines below.


Hi
As per current trends and based on your CO allocation date you may receive a PCC/MED call in mid of June 2012. Good Luck!


----------



## Player

parvezj said:


> Thanks everybody for the help so far. I have got my ielts score.
> I am planning to apply for 175 independent using an agents service, The agent informed me that even if I apply before July 1st, my Visa will be processed according to the Qouta system that Aus is planning to implement. I really doubt if that would be the case, or my application would be processed on the first come first serve basis if apply for the visa before 1st July.


Hi
You must have to have a suitable assessment from one of the many assessment authorities (example: Australian Computer Society). If you get your skill assessed before 1 July 2012 and have all the required documents ready by that time then you can apply as per the current policy. If not you cannot apply according to the current criteria.

For Australian Computer Society they have already announced that the assessment requests reached to them before 27th of April are guaranteed to be assessed and replied back before 1st of July. In other words they are not guaranteeing the assessment applications received after 27th April 2012 to be answered before 1st of July.

May be the agent is thinking on this line....however, he should clearly mention you all the blacks and whites and should not put you in the dark.


----------



## Player

JBY said:


> leptocurtic posted recently to announce that his application got rejected by DIAC. Very unfortunate, and he explained that was his reason for absence from this forum.


What an unfortunate thing for leptokurtic ...however closure of one gate open up 100 other.

His farewell notes are here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/109651-sad-news.html

Regards


----------



## Maz25

parvezj said:


> Thanks everybody for the help so far. I have got my ielts score.
> I am planning to apply for 175 independent using an agents service, The agent informed me that even if I apply before July 1st, my Visa will be processed according to the Qouta system that Aus is planning to implement. I really doubt if that would be the case, or my application would be processed on the first come first serve basis if apply for the visa before 1st July.


There has always been a quota for visas issued and DIAC will typically only ever issue only certain number of visas under each category each year, so yes, your application will be subject to that quota and places being still available when your application is processed. The number of visas available can go up or down each year.

Do not confuse the quota with the actual visa rules. Your visa will be assessed based on the rules that were in place on the date of lodgement.

My personal opinion for those who are using agents is to please speak to your agent and make sure you are both on the same page and that you fully understand the implications of his advice and what they actually mean by certain terms, as it will help to avoid a lot of confusion.

Ultimately, if you are using an agent, you need to trust their judgement and if you don't then, you should consider finding someone else as it's not going to work that well if there is a level of distrust and lack of confidence in your agent's ability. You are paying for the service after all, so you need to be 100% happy and confident with the service being provided well before you sign on the dotted lines. There are typically no breakout clause in migration contracts, so once you sign, you are pretty much stuck with that agent, unless of course you are happy to forfeit your fees and part company on that basis.


----------



## sstar

Ptshah;

If you don't mind could you please let know what was your nominated occupation & total experience.



ptshah said:


> Hello all forum members,
> 
> It feels great to share that i have got a 176 visa grant today. This forum has helped me answer many questions and it feels really fantastic being part of the big collaborative world out there powered by information exchange.
> 
> A big thank you to all for this !!
> 
> P.S. : See the signature for my timelines
> 
> Thanks,
> -ptshah


----------



## ptshah

*Software Engineer with 5years experience*



sstar said:


> Ptshah;
> 
> If you don't mind could you please let know what was your nominated occupation & total experience.


Hello sstar,
Occupation is Software Engineer with 5 years experience in Configuration & Build/Release Management on IBM Websphere.
Hope this answers your query.
Do let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks,
-ptshah


----------



## sandylewis

Looks like DIAC is randomly picking people or may be based on skills. one of my friend who applied in april has status changed at application processed further. he got a second mail mail stating that his application is accepted and all details valid.

Looks like he has got a CO but not.


----------



## JBY

sandylewis said:


> Looks like DIAC is randomly picking people or may be based on skills. one of my friend who applied in april has status changed at application processed further. he got a second mail mail stating that his application is accepted and all details valid.
> 
> Looks like he has got a CO but not.


is he 175 ? If he's 176, then that's normal.


----------



## sandylewis

175 mate.

do we also get a second mail after the first mail which gives the transaction ref number. i think he got the second mail after a month. he has applied on his own without agent. so he also confused what it means. no request yet for PCC or medicals but he has uploaded it after second mail. 



JBY said:


> is he 175 ? If he's 176, then that's normal.


----------



## sb27

sandylewis said:


> 175 mate.
> 
> do we also get a second mail after the first mail which gives the transaction ref number. i think he got the second mail after a month. he has applied on his own without agent. so he also confused what it means. no request yet for PCC or medicals but he has uploaded it after second mail.



This is new. I have never heard of a second email saying all details are okay etc.
If his status has changed to ABPF, we could assume that he has a CO.


----------



## sandylewis

The second mail states "application has been assessed as a valid application."

All his documents are still required but status has turned to ABPF.



sb27 said:


> This is new. I have never heard of a second email saying all details are okay etc.
> If his status has changed to ABPF, we could assume that he has a CO.


----------



## hahamed

sandylewis said:


> The second mail states "application has been assessed as a valid application."
> 
> All his documents are still required but status has turned to ABPF.



this is quite interesting !


----------



## sb27

This week has started with grave silence.... hope the week picks up pace as it moves along... ray:


----------



## sb27

sb27 said:


> This week has started with grave silence.... hope the week picks up pace as it moves along... ray:


Okay, not so silent... 8th dec applicant has been allocated today :clap2:

Source: PIO


----------



## JBY

sandylewis said:


> 175 mate.
> 
> do we also get a second mail after the first mail which gives the transaction ref number. i think he got the second mail after a month. he has applied on his own without agent. so he also confused what it means. no request yet for PCC or medicals but he has uploaded it after second mail.


I haven't heard of this before, well ABPF usually means a CO has been assigned, but he's in April on 175 makes it puzzling. It could be a system error, or maybe part of a new process diac introduced, or hell who knows maybe he actually has a CO on his case! If his documents don't change to MET within the next 2 weeks, it might be something else.

Glad to hear some movements in the november - december CO allocations brackets. Haven't heard of any grants though, looks like they semi-freezed grants maybe due to the budget thing comin' up, i've been waiting for mine since a couple of days  hope it picks up soon.


----------



## shawais

haseeb85uk said:


> bad idea...wait atleast a month dear


Thank you brother for the advice , i will wait. But you know waiting for something is very difficult always.


----------



## sb27

JBY said:


> I haven't heard of this before, well ABPF usually means a CO has been assigned, but he's in April on 175 makes it puzzling. It could be a system error, or maybe part of a new process diac introduced, or hell who knows maybe he actually has a CO on his case! If his documents don't change to MET within the next 2 weeks, it might be something else.
> 
> Glad to hear some movements in the november - december CO allocations brackets. Haven't heard of any grants though, looks like they semi-freezed grants maybe due to the budget thing comin' up, i've been waiting for mine since a couple of days  hope it picks up soon.



According to beupdate, a nov 22nd applicant from China has received a direct grant.
Your's is just round the corner i'm sure


----------



## shawais

Player said:


> Hi
> As per current trends and based on your CO allocation date you may receive a PCC/MED call in mid of June 2012. Good Luck!


i see:ranger: i must wait then  .. thanks brother.


----------



## pgm

Hello Friends, 

I need some advise. My application status was changed to ABPF on 5th April 2012. Since then i have not heared anything from the CO. Document status is also required for all. What should i do now, simply wait for some more time or should i call DIAC or file a PLE? Also i request everyone from june/july/Aug/Sep who are still waiting for the grant to share their status. Thanks.

My timeline 175 - 28sep11 ABPF - 05apr12.


----------



## Tess2011

The Nov 22 applicant who got CO allocated last week (Oppyddrum) received her pre-grant today (source: pomsinoz).


----------



## mandhani

pgm said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need some advise. My application status was changed to ABPF on 5th April 2012. Since then i have not heared anything from the CO. Document status is also required for all. What should i do now, simply wait for some more time or should i call DIAC or file a PLE? Also i request everyone from june/july/Aug/Sep who are still waiting for the grant to share their status. Thanks.
> 
> My timeline 175 - 28sep11 ABPF - 05apr12.


It is important that you call up DIAC and speak to them.


----------



## valluvan

JBY said:


> I haven't heard of this before, well ABPF usually means a CO has been assigned, but he's in April on 175 makes it puzzling. It could be a system error, or maybe part of a new process diac introduced, or hell who knows maybe he actually has a CO on his case! If his documents don't change to MET within the next 2 weeks, it might be something else.
> 
> Glad to hear some movements in the november - december CO allocations brackets. Haven't heard of any grants though, looks like they semi-freezed grants maybe due to the budget thing comin' up, i've been waiting for mine since a couple of days  hope it picks up soon.


I can't understand the ABPF either. I had applied for 175 on Dec21,2011 and mine is showing ABPF since 11-Jan-2012!, but i have'nt got any emails from CO yet. Hope I have'nt missed any emails from CO so far!!


----------



## VeenzPrash

Hello All,

My application has an updated status "Application Being Processed Further" today and the medicals status have changed to Received. However my document list still states as "Required".

What does this mean? Any ideas on this please?


----------



## vishal182

I have been a silent spectator since the day I registered myself to this wonderful forum. I have lodged my application for subtype 175 on 21-Feb-2012 and been eagerly waiting to hear from CO. I know it’s going to take at least a couple of months from now and in the mean time I just thought I will collect information regarding my police clearance certificate. So to the experts here, go these questions. (Sorry if these are answered earlier. It will be wonderful if someone can point me to those posts.)
•	I live in Bangalore, India and my original passport was issued by Regional Passport office, Chennai, India. So in order to get my PCC do I have to travel to Chennai to get it done? 
•	I understand PCC has to be done for the past 10 years and I have lived in Australia for couple of years in between. What is the procedure for me to get the PCC from Australia?
•	Overall how long is the wait for the PCC to be issued?
•	What is the best way to apply for PCC? Online/ Personal?


----------



## sb27

VeenzPrash said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My application has an updated status "Application Being Processed Further" today and the medicals status have changed to Received. However my document list still states as "Required".
> 
> What does this mean? Any ideas on this please?



when did you apply?


----------



## leo9ricon

VeenzPrash said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My application has an updated status "Application Being Processed Further" today and the medicals status have changed to Received. However my document list still states as "Required".
> 
> What does this mean? Any ideas on this please?


I noted from the spreadsheet that you are 17th Dec Applicant. It means that you have got a CO now and if everything goes well, you will hear from your CO in two or three days. Wish you good luck.


----------



## Skoropada

leo9ricon said:


> I noted from the spreadsheet that you are 17th Dec Applicant. It means that you have got a CO now and if everything goes well, you will hear from your CO in two or three days. Wish you good luck.


May I ask what is that spreadsheet you talk about?


----------



## leo9ricon

Skoropada said:


> May I ask what is that spreadsheet you talk about?


Please refer https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


----------



## forlorn79

Its Tuesday any happy news. Too quite at this time of the day 😊


----------



## Tess2011

Hi, I have a question.. it would be great if someone could help me please.
I do not have ABPF status yet, but I did go for medical examinations two weeks ago. My health requirements were finalised on 03/05/2012 and on the same day, these sentences appeared on my page:

Character assessment particulars outstanding
complete character assessment particulars for this applicant

My question is: Do these messages appear automatically after submitting medicals? or do you think that I have a CO who changed these? Of course none of my documents in the check list have been met.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## sb27

Tess2011 said:


> Hi, I have a question.. it would be great if someone could help me please.
> I do not have ABPF status yet, but I did go for medical examinations two weeks ago. My health requirements were finalised on 03/05/2012 and on the same day, these sentences appeared on my page:
> 
> Character assessment particulars outstanding
> complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> My question is: Do these messages appear automatically after submitting medicals? or do you think that I have a CO who changed these? Of course none of my documents in the check list have been met.
> Thank you so much in advance.


If it was uploaded through eHealth, i think it gets updated automatically. I read this somewhere.


----------



## mehran2010

Hello guys,

I have recently heard a very bad and shocking news on my application. When I checked my application status in DIAC website, there was an update stating that "Application Finalised" on 30/04/2012. I noticed this after one week and immediately called my agent. To my surprise, the agent told me that they had received a communication from DIAC on Feb. 6 and forgot to answer them back!! Hence, DIAC turned down the case and refused it!

I am completely shocked and extremely mad of my agent. This is horrible! How come an agent forgets to answer to DIAC and even fail to let me know about such communication by them?

I have no idea what to do? I threatened them that I will complain against them, unless they try to convince DIAC of their own mistake and re-activate the visa process. I don't want to wait another one year and re-apply!! 

Guys, do you think there is still hope? The agent offered me to re-lodge the visa at their own cost, but I really don't trust them any more? Please help me. What should I do?


----------



## Tess2011

sb27 said:


> If it was uploaded through eHealth, i think it gets updated automatically. I read this somewhere.


Thank you. Yes they used eHealth.


----------



## imrancrest

mehran2010 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have recently heard a very bad and shocking news on my application. When I checked my application status in DIAC website, there was an update stating that "Application Finalised" on 30/04/2012. I noticed this after one week and immediately called my agent. To my surprise, the agent told me that they had received a communication from DIAC on Feb. 6 and forgot to answer them back!! Hence, DIAC turned down the case and refused it!
> 
> I am completely shocked and extremely mad of my agent. This is horrible! How come an agent forgets to answer to DIAC and even fail to let me know about such communication by them?
> 
> I have no idea what to do? I threatened them that I will complain against them, unless they try to convince DIAC of their own mistake and re-activate the visa process. I don't want to wait another one year and re-apply!!
> 
> Guys, do you think there is still hope? The agent offered me to re-lodge the visa at their own cost, but I really don't trust them any more? Please help me. What should I do?



Is your agent MARA registered ? If yes , then they can apologize to DIAC and things could come back on track . If no , then it would be tough . 
Other option - you try to get refund of all charges and apply a new one . Dont trust them who knows same situation can happen again .


----------



## mehran2010

imrancrest said:


> Is your agent MARA registered ? If yes , then they can apologize to DIAC and things could come back on track . If no , then it would be tough .
> Other option - you try to get refund of all charges and apply a new one . Dont trust them who knows same situation can happen again .


Yes, they are MARA registered. I hope they can bring things back on track again. Any other suggestion guys?


----------



## JBY

Tess2011 said:


> Hi, I have a question.. it would be great if someone could help me please.
> I do not have ABPF status yet, but I did go for medical examinations two weeks ago. My health requirements were finalised on 03/05/2012 and on the same day, these sentences appeared on my page:
> 
> Character assessment particulars outstanding
> complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> My question is: Do these messages appear automatically after submitting medicals? or do you think that I have a CO who changed these? Of course none of my documents in the check list have been met.
> Thank you so much in advance.


That field appears for everyone, it is auto created by the system, some get it from day 1 and some it appears later, it is related to security check, when you click on "complete character ..." it will take u to an online web form, after you fill it a new document will appear in your list called "security" . 

It is up to you to fill it now, or wait until you have CO then he will ask you for it if it is required. If he asks you for it this means your application will have to go through lengthy security checks. Personally i left it alone.


----------



## Tess2011

JBY said:


> That field appears for everyone, it is auto created by the system, some get it from day 1 and some it appears later, it is related to security check, when you click on "complete character ..." it will take u to an online web form, after you fill it a new document will appear in your list called "security" .
> 
> It is up to you to fill it now, or wait until you have CO then he will ask you for it if it is required. If he asks you for it this means your application will have to go through lengthy security checks. Personally i left it alone.


Thank you so much. Then I guess I won't be doing anything for the moment.


----------



## Player

mehran2010 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have recently heard a very bad and shocking news on my application. When I checked my application status in DIAC website, there was an update stating that "Application Finalised" on 30/04/2012. I noticed this after one week and immediately called my agent. To my surprise, the agent told me that they had received a communication from DIAC on Feb. 6 and forgot to answer them back!! Hence, DIAC turned down the case and refused it!
> 
> I am completely shocked and extremely mad of my agent. This is horrible! How come an agent forgets to answer to DIAC and even fail to let me know about such communication by them?
> 
> I have no idea what to do? I threatened them that I will complain against them, unless they try to convince DIAC of their own mistake and re-activate the visa process. I don't want to wait another one year and re-apply!!
> 
> Guys, do you think there is still hope? The agent offered me to re-lodge the visa at their own cost, but I really don't trust them any more? Please help me. What should I do?


Feeling very sad to learn that! May the luck be with you from now onwards.
Ask them to explain their mistake to DIAC and get the things back on the track completely with their own work. Re Applying should be the last resort and that too should be done on your own (by getting a full refund of the application cost + if your assessment/IELTS being expired then ask them to provide money for such things as well) , you can the best person to help yourself no no one else!
*AGAIN: RE-APPLYING SHOULD BE THE LAST RESORT, ASK AGENT TO CONVINCE CO ABOUT THE BLUNDER HE HAS MADE!!*


----------



## JBY

mehran2010 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have recently heard a very bad and shocking news on my application. When I checked my application status in DIAC website, there was an update stating that "Application Finalised" on 30/04/2012. I noticed this after one week and immediately called my agent. To my surprise, the agent told me that they had received a communication from DIAC on Feb. 6 and forgot to answer them back!! Hence, DIAC turned down the case and refused it!
> 
> I am completely shocked and extremely mad of my agent. This is horrible! How come an agent forgets to answer to DIAC and even fail to let me know about such communication by them?
> 
> I have no idea what to do? I threatened them that I will complain against them, unless they try to convince DIAC of their own mistake and re-activate the visa process. I don't want to wait another one year and re-apply!!
> 
> Guys, do you think there is still hope? The agent offered me to re-lodge the visa at their own cost, but I really don't trust them any more? Please help me. What should I do?


Hi Mehran this is v sad and disturbing news. Omg i can't believe how irresponsible agents are, are they not aware they are playing with people's future and destiny! This is shocking that they forgot to "reply" an email, purely pathetic.

If he is MARA registered you might want to raise a complaint against him on mara website, regarding DIAC i am not sure what can be done but why don't you try calling DIAC urself and explaining the situation and see what they say ? it might be possible to appeal the decision. and maybe after that you can cancel your contract with ur agent so you can takeover your case. Also try sending DIAC an email, including ur TRN and explain to them what happened, i am sure something can be done since it is not your fault.


----------



## mehran2010

Thanks for your replies mates. To what address should I send this email, so that my inquiry might be entertained more quickly?




JBY said:


> Hi Mehran this is v sad and disturbing news. Omg i can't believe how irresponsible agents are, are they not aware they are playing with people's future and destiny! This is shocking that they forgot to "reply" an email, purely pathetic.
> 
> If he is MARA registered you might want to raise a complaint against him on mara website, regarding DIAC i am not sure what can be done but why don't you try calling DIAC urself and explaining the situation and see what they say ? it might be possible to appeal the decision. and maybe after that you can cancel your contract with ur agent so you can takeover your case. Also try sending DIAC an email, including ur TRN and explain to them what happened, i am sure something can be done since it is not your fault.


----------



## JBY

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks for your replies mates. To what address should I send this email, so that my inquiry might be entertained more quickly?


you can call them:
General Skilled Migration Processing Centres

email: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


there is a chance they may refuse to reply to your email, because your applicant is under ur agent's name but no harm trying. 

I know at this stage u probably don't wanna deal with him anymore, but did u ask ur agent if he's aware of an appeal process ? When a Visa is rejected, i read around here that you receive a letter called "invitation to comment" where you can reply back explaining as why you think caused your visa rejection. 

Let us know how it turns out, as maybe other people with similar experience may be able to help. you should try all methods to appeal ur case rather than applying for new visa and waiting for another 1 and half years.


----------



## destinationaustralia

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks for your replies mates. To what address should I send this email, so that my inquiry might be entertained more quickly?


It would add to the weight of your case if an e-mail response can be obtained from your agent on the issue and forward the same to DIAC explaining the case. Don't give up. You have to fight it out. It'll be a travesty of justice if DIAC doesn't accept your case.

DIAC link for complaints
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/services/

Good Luck!


----------



## Player

Guys
Remember You are the best person to apply for yourself at DIAC. The process is not very much difficult...you are the one who know best about yourself, your documentation and everything related to you. The DIAC web is sufficient in terms of information quality + freinds on forums like this one and PIO are so much helpful that you can carry on your process yourself. 

Mehrans' case is the second/third case, I am reading about, of application refusal by the criminal negligence of the agent. So please please think twice before hiring services of an agent. You got some very good skill set thats why you are trying to reach Australia and the same skillset must have the ability to pursue the case yourself. Use your head !!

BEST REGARDS TO ALL


----------



## mehran2010

You are absolutely right! This has been my biggest mistake in life and I regret it. The agent did not do anything for me and I wished I had not fallen in their trap!  May God help me, as I am very much disappointed and helpless at the moment!



Player said:


> Guys
> Remember You are the best person to apply for yourself at DIAC. The process is not very much difficult...you are the one who know best about yourself, your documentation and everything related to you. The DIAC web is sufficient in terms of information quality + freinds on forums like this one and PIO are so much helpful that you can carry on your process yourself.
> 
> Mehrans' case is the second/third case, I am reading about, of application refusal by the criminal negligence of the agent. So please please think twice before hiring services of an agent. You got some very good skill set thats why you are trying to reach Australia and the same skillset must have the ability to pursue the case yourself. Use your head !!
> 
> BEST REGARDS TO ALL


----------



## shawais

mehran2010 said:


> You are absolutely right! This has been my biggest mistake in life and I regret it. The agent did not do anything for me and I wished I had not fallen in their trap!  May God help me, as I am very much disappointed and helpless at the moment!


hi Mehran, 

Thats really a sad news, btw as other memebers suggested have you tried to contact DIAC? I am sure you will be able to find a way out of this situation.


----------



## mehran2010

I already emailed DIAC and also filled up the online contact form, but they seem to provide automated reply messages only. I tried calling DIAC, but could not get through. I already informed my agent that he should explain to case officer about his mistake and ask for reconsideration. The agent told me that he called DIAC, but could not talk to case officer and they asked him to call again tomorrow. 

Guys, please pray for me!




shawais said:


> hi Mehran,
> 
> Thats really a sad news, btw as other memebers suggested have you tried to contact DIAC? I am sure you will be able to find a way out of this situation.


----------



## JBY

No movement today, due to federal budget 2012 i assume. Hopefully CO & Grants pickup tmrw and coming weeks.

Budget released, and here's some good news for us immigrants & future immigrants:

*The Government will increase the 2012‑13 Migration Program to 190,000 places, up from 185,000 places for 2011‑12. The program will comprise 129,250 skilled stream places, 60,185 family stream places and 565 special eligibility places.

The increase in the skilled stream reflects the ongoing demand for skilled labour in parts of the economy. The increase in the family program will assist in meeting the continued demand for family stream visas. A strong family migration program is an important factor in attracting and retaining skilled migrants.

The cost of this measure reflects the direct impact of changes in the Permanent Migration Program for the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). Any consequential impact from changes in the Permanent Migration Program on other Government programs have been reflected in the estimates separately.
*
Budget Measures 2012-13 - Budget Paper No. 2 - Part 2: Expense Measures - Immigration and Citizenship




I hope they release SOL2012 soon, so we can all rest about the flagged list.


----------



## Skoropada

leo9ricon said:


> Please refer https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


Thanks for the info!

If it is useful, feel free to include my information on that spreadsheet.

Regards


----------



## forlorn79

JBY said:


> No movement today, due to federal budget 2012 i assume. Hopefully CO & Grants pickup tmrw and coming weeks.
> 
> Budget released, and here's some good news for us immigrants & future immigrants:
> 
> The Government will increase the 2012‑13 Migration Program to 190,000 places, up from 185,000 places for 2011‑12. The program will comprise 129,250 skilled stream places, 60,185 family stream places and 565 special eligibility places.
> 
> The increase in the skilled stream reflects the ongoing demand for skilled labour in parts of the economy. The increase in the family program will assist in meeting the continued demand for family stream visas. A strong family migration program is an important factor in attracting and retaining skilled migrants.
> 
> The cost of this measure reflects the direct impact of changes in the Permanent Migration Program for the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). Any consequential impact from changes in the Permanent Migration Program on other Government programs have been reflected in the estimates separately.
> 
> Budget Measures 2012-13 - Budget Paper No. 2 - Part 2: Expense Measures - Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> I hope they release SOL2012 soon, so we can all rest about the flagged list.


Good news indeed. There is a few start stop this month but if anything this should for the moment help to clear some questions about quota.


----------



## mehran2010

Dear Colleagues, 

To update you about my case, yesterday my agent emailed the case officer and mentioned about their fault and asked for reconsideration of the application. However, the case officer (from Team 7) answered that:

------------------
As you would be aware, a lawful decision has been made, and it is not legally possible to revisit the decision. 

I am sorry I was not available when you called, but the matter is not negotiable, as you would appreciate, and I would not have been able to change the outcome.
-------------------

I think it's officially over for me! I am extremely disappointed and mad with my agent. I don't really know what to do.   Any mental support or guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## Tess2011

mehran2010 said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> To update you about my case, yesterday my agent emailed the case officer and mentioned about their fault and asked for reconsideration of the application. However, the case officer (from Team 7) answered that:
> 
> ------------------
> As you would be aware, a lawful decision has been made, and it is not legally possible to revisit the decision.
> 
> I am sorry I was not available when you called, but the matter is not negotiable, as you would appreciate, and I would not have been able to change the outcome.
> -------------------
> 
> I think it's officially over for me! I am extremely disappointed and mad with my agent. I don't really know what to do.   Any mental support or guidance is much appreciated.



Dear Mehran,
I am deeply sorry for what happened to you. I myself am anxiously waiting for CO allocation, and can't imagine how hard it would be to start from the beginning. But sooner or later you will have to eventually move on and come up with a solution (and the sooner the better). You can always see the full half instead of the empty half of the glass. You still have 2 months before the skill select rules of immigration are implemented.


----------



## stormgal

mehran2010 said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> To update you about my case, yesterday my agent emailed the case officer and mentioned about their fault and asked for reconsideration of the application. However, the case officer (from Team 7) answered that:
> 
> ------------------
> As you would be aware, a lawful decision has been made, and it is not legally possible to revisit the decision.
> 
> I am sorry I was not available when you called, but the matter is not negotiable, as you would appreciate, and I would not have been able to change the outcome.
> -------------------
> 
> I think it's officially over for me! I am extremely disappointed and mad with my agent. I don't really know what to do.   Any mental support or guidance is much appreciated.



I am so sorry that this happened to you. But I would absolutely ask for my money back! You weren't denied because of anything that you did, but because your agent was plain and simply irresponsible! Can he at least give you a refund?


----------



## bangalg

Sorry to hear that. You should ask for a money back from the agent and also immediately apply again. Your agent really takes the cake for incompetence.

I always felt that most Agents in the Indian subcontinent merely push your application. They exploit your fear of the whole immigration process but are not capable of giving constructive advice like whether you are better off applying for 176 as opposed to 175 or giving advice as to which states currently have your occupation on their sponsorship lists, etc. on the positive side, the agents do a good follow up with you regarding approaching deadlines but that by itself is no great vaue-add. 

I think agents based out of australia know their stuff and are knowledgeable but are relatively expensive.
I am from India and have not hired an agent.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mehran2010

Will this put any negative impact if I re-apply? Should I mention this case anywhere on my future applications?


----------



## mikai

mehran2010 said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> To update you about my case, yesterday my agent emailed the case officer and mentioned about their fault and asked for reconsideration of the application. However, the case officer (from Team 7) answered that:
> 
> ------------------
> As you would be aware, a lawful decision has been made, and it is not legally possible to revisit the decision.
> 
> I am sorry I was not available when you called, but the matter is not negotiable, as you would appreciate, and I would not have been able to change the outcome.
> -------------------
> 
> I think it's officially over for me! I am extremely disappointed and mad with my agent. I don't really know what to do.   Any mental support or guidance is much appreciated.


I'm so sorry mehran2010. But at least you still have time to send another application. And knowing that you still have a chance to apply is better than being rejected due to health. My application is in a limbo right now. Medicals being requested then received, referred, then requested again then referred again, is all so stressful. But if ever my application gets rejected due to health, I will not have the chance to apply again.

Go ahead, take your second chance... you still have it.


----------



## sandylewis

I checked with my friend. He reckons the status change was due to someone checking his file as he had not uploaded any docs and received a mail. He has now uploaded the docs. The status is is the same though. So don't think it was a CO allocation but it can be. 

Also i had a query - Is it mandatory to fill form 1221 and form 80 when we apply for 175 or should we do it only when CO asks. My agent asked me to fill it and sign it when he applied for 175 but just checking for my friend as the checklist does not say so. 



sandylewis said:


> 175 mate.
> 
> do we also get a second mail after the first mail which gives the transaction ref number. i think he got the second mail after a month. he has applied on his own without agent. so he also confused what it means. no request yet for PCC or medicals but he has uploaded it after second mail.


----------



## destinationaustralia

@mehran
dear friend, It is important not to lose track of your main objective ie; successful migration to Australia amidst this unfortunate event. Lessons learnt and now move forward. Do not be disheartened. My humble suggestion would be to re-apply immediately. You have all the pre-requisites ready with you. This incident might have delayed you by some time but should not defeat you.

Good luck!


----------



## hahamed

mehran2010 said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> To update you about my case, yesterday my agent emailed the case officer and mentioned about their fault and asked for reconsideration of the application. However, the case officer (from Team 7) answered that:
> 
> ------------------
> As you would be aware, a lawful decision has been made, and it is not legally possible to revisit the decision.
> 
> I am sorry I was not available when you called, but the matter is not negotiable, as you would appreciate, and I would not have been able to change the outcome.
> -------------------
> 
> I think it's officially over for me! I am extremely disappointed and mad with my agent. I don't really know what to do.   Any mental support or guidance is much appreciated.


Sorry to hear that.

I suggest Dont look back & Apply again today. there are still many places left for 175 in this years planned quota, and only few application waiting to be allocated (i remember only 1800). So i believe, it wont take that long as last time.

Good luck, i believe u can DYI


----------



## sandylewis

Mehran - Get refund from the agent and reapply soon. No other way now. Dont hesitate. Australia is beautiful country with beautiful people. You will love it here.




mehran2010 said:


> Will this put any negative impact if I re-apply? Should I mention this case anywhere on my future applications?


----------



## VeenzPrash

Folks,

I did write to the DIAC regarding the change in status and they came back stating that "ABPF" does not necessarily mean that a CO has been allocated to the case. However a check has been done to the case (containing the documents and other information) before a CO has been allocated to you. He has also asked me to refer to the processing timeline link to check the applications to which CO's have been assigned.

Any idea how long we would be in the ABPF status? Any thoughts on this please?





Date of Application - 17-Dec-2011 (175 Online) PCC and Meds - Uploaded Upfront. CO - Not Yet.


----------



## Jivesha

mehran2010 said:


> Will this put any negative impact if I re-apply? Should I mention this case anywhere on my future applications?


Mehran, very sorry for what had happened. This shouldn't have any negative impacts as this is not your fault. The agent messed up. 
Don't lose your peace over spilt milk. Buckle up and reapply. What is most important is your visa, everything else is secondary. 
One more thing is your agent might not refund your money that easily. Even if he does he might hold back some amount. I know these people.

I have a thought, see if it makes sense. Ask your agent to reapply as he promised, but ask him to give your email and phone number for all correspondence. This way you'll have control over your application and also not lose time and money on reapplying.

I know you are furious. Don't make decisions with a heated head. Cool down and start off again. You have excellent chances of winning.


----------



## Player

mehran2010 said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> To update you about my case, yesterday my agent emailed the case officer and mentioned about their fault and asked for reconsideration of the application. However, the case officer (from Team 7) answered that:
> 
> ------------------
> As you would be aware, a lawful decision has been made, and it is not legally possible to revisit the decision.
> 
> I am sorry I was not available when you called, but the matter is not negotiable, as you would appreciate, and I would not have been able to change the outcome.
> -------------------
> 
> I think it's officially over for me! I am extremely disappointed and mad with my agent. I don't really know what to do.   Any mental support or guidance is much appreciated.


As a first step you should get the full refund from the Agent you used ask him for the money for IELTS and ACS if it is going to be expired soon.
Keep your hopes high for 2012-13 the DIAC has increased the immigration quota. Submit your app as soon as possible but dont compromise on quality of your application, cover everything. May be may be, you can upload the a .doc format letter to the application you submit to explain DIAC what happend with you. Do everything yourself.


----------



## cutenice62

hi player can i pm you for some information? i also didn't applied through agent. so i have some confusions.

Regards,
asad


----------



## Player

cutenice62 said:


> hi player can i pm you for some information? i also didn't applied through agent. so i have some confusions.
> 
> Regards,
> asad


Yes please, you can PM me if you want. I will see how can I clear your confusions.


----------



## mehran2010

Thanks to all for your mental support and guidance. 

How long is the CDR assessment by Engineers Australia valid for? I obtained in on 31 March, 2011.


----------



## Player

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks to all for your mental support and guidance.
> 
> How long is the CDR assessment by Engineers Australia valid for? I obtained in on 31 March, 2011.


I have no idea about the EA assessment validity. Since I was assessed by ACS, in the assessment letter they have clearly mentioned that my assessment is valid for one year only. You should check the assessment letter issued by them to you may be they have provided any indication about the expiry of that assessment. Check and let us know as well.


----------



## destinationaustralia

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks to all for your mental support and guidance.
> 
> How long is the CDR assessment by Engineers Australia valid for? I obtained in on 31 March, 2011.


It is valid for five years. Check this out FAQ Module


----------



## srivasu

Just an FYI - If some one has American Express credit card here in India and the credit limit is less than INR 1,80,000 (DIAC Fee) , you can either -

1. Pre load 1,80,000 and then spend it or
2. Increase your spend limit to the max and then top up the remaining amount.

We checked with HDFC and SBI, they do not allow this and have a lengthy process in place for increasing the credit limit.


----------



## mehran2010

destinationaustralia said:


> It is valid for five years.


Thanks. The validity is not mentioned any where on the letter. However, based on the PDF file of Engineers Australia: "If the application is successful you will receive an assessment outcome letter suitable for migration purposes. Please note that the assessment outcome letter has no expiry date from Engineers Australia’s perspective."


----------



## destinationaustralia

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks. The validity is not mentioned any where on the letter. However, based on the PDF file of Engineers Australia: "If the application is successful you will receive an assessment outcome letter suitable for migration purposes. Please note that the assessment outcome letter has no expiry date from Engineers Australia’s perspective."


Please check the link that I had sent earlier. It says for DIAC purpose validity if five years.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks. The validity is not mentioned any where on the letter. However, based on the PDF file of Engineers Australia: "If the application is successful you will receive an assessment outcome letter suitable for migration purposes. Please note that the assessment outcome letter has no expiry date from Engineers Australia’s perspective."


Please check the link that I had sent earlier. It says for DIAC purpose validity is five years.

Cheers!


----------



## mehran2010

destinationaustralia said:


> Please check the link that I had sent earlier. It says for DIAC purpose validity is five years.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks mate!


----------



## srivasu

Just checking, has some one applied for 175 after 1st May ?


----------



## Diana1375

Can someone update the spreadsheet for me. Do delete User 111 as I was trying to update the sheet myself. Allocated CO. Contacted by CO May 4, 2012. Thanks.
__________________
Application: 176 SOL (Paper) || Lodgement Date: 17 May 2011 || Co: 4 May 2012 || Medicals: Requested|| PCC: Requested || Grant: Soon I hope...


----------



## forlorn79

Looks like out of all the worry i got an ABPF on the 4th and did not noticed! I also an additional line that says an email has been seen dated today. Wow! Now hoping the last three weeks working out at the gym is going ti help with medicals


----------



## leo9ricon

forlorn79 said:


> Looks like out of all the worry i got an ABPF on the 4th and did not noticed! I also an additional line that says an email has been seen dated today. Wow! Now hoping the last three weeks working out at the gym is going ti help with medicals


Congrats Forlorn. Good luck.


----------



## JBY

Hi guys, anyone know how long It takes for Medicals to "Finalize" . My spouse's medicals are finalized, but mine have been with HOC since the last 10 days and no update.

I emailed daic and they told me that the good doctors at HOC haven't finalized my medicals yet  and that i should be more patient :rain: anyone had a similar expierience and how long did it take for your medicals to finalize?

Btw my medicals are NOT "referred", they are stuck on "Received" , but haven't been finalized by HOC yet.


----------



## Jivesha

forlorn79 said:


> Looks like out of all the worry i got an ABPF on the 4th and did not noticed! I also an additional line that says an email has been seen dated today. Wow! Now hoping the last three weeks working out at the gym is going ti help with medicals


Excellent news, Forlorn. Good luck for a speedy grant.


----------



## Tess2011

forlorn79 said:


> Looks like out of all the worry i got an ABPF on the 4th and did not noticed! I also an additional line that says an email has been seen dated today. Wow! Now hoping the last three weeks working out at the gym is going ti help with medicals


That's great! They haven't forsaken us November applicants! Congratulations and Good Luck with your grant soon.


----------



## stormgal

Hello to all -

Just wanted to give some of us November applicants some hope  - I have been contacted by a CO and asked to submit medicals within 28 days. Everything else shows as "met" although I'm not sure that means anything. I am doing my medicals today, so hopefully, they'll be available by next week (the panel's office doesn't have eHealth here).


----------



## Tess2011

stormgal said:


> Hello to all -
> 
> Just wanted to give some of us November applicants some hope  - I have been contacted by a CO and asked to submit medicals within 28 days. Everything else shows as "met" although I'm not sure that means anything. I am doing my medicals today, so hopefully, they'll be available by next week (the panel's office doesn't have eHealth here).


Great to Know... Congratulations.


----------



## Jivesha

stormgal said:


> Hello to all -
> 
> Just wanted to give some of us November applicants some hope  - I have been contacted by a CO and asked to submit medicals within 28 days. Everything else shows as "met" although I'm not sure that means anything. I am doing my medicals today, so hopefully, they'll be available by next week (the panel's office doesn't have eHealth here).


Great news Stormgal. Congratulations.

By the way, I don't see your timeline in the spreadsheet. Would you like that to be added?


----------



## stormgal

Jivesha said:


> Great news Stormgal. Congratulations.
> 
> By the way, I don't see your timeline in the spreadsheet. Would you like that to be added?


Thank you and sure - 

username: stormgal
originally from: united states
ACS Result - 28th August 2011; 
occupation - ICT BA
visa: 175 online
date visa applied: November 11, 2011
date CO assigned: 7 May 2012
frontloaded PCC's: 4 May and 30th april 
Meds: to be done today, 9 May 2012


----------



## Jivesha

Diana1375 said:


> Can someone update the spreadsheet for me. Do delete User 111 as I was trying to update the sheet myself. Allocated CO. Contacted by CO May 4, 2012. Thanks.
> __________________
> Application: 176 SOL (Paper) || Lodgement Date: 17 May 2011 || Co: 4 May 2012 || Medicals: Requested|| PCC: Requested || Grant: Soon I hope...


Diana, your details are modified.

Just curious to know why it took so long for CO to contact you. You are a May 2011 applicant.


----------



## twister292

I contacted DIAC a couple of weeks ago...they're taking their sweet time with my application. The CSO said the case officer is satisfied with all documentation, but there are some processes going on which can be long.


----------



## Jivesha

stormgal said:


> Thank you and sure -
> 
> username: stormgal
> originally from: united states...


Thank you for the details Stormgal. Your details are added to the timeline spreadsheet. 
Cheers!


----------



## leo9ricon

Finally Exapt is moving! PIO is already in mid-December!!!


----------



## JBY

stormgal said:


> Hello to all -
> 
> Just wanted to give some of us November applicants some hope  - I have been contacted by a CO and asked to submit medicals within 28 days. Everything else shows as "met" although I'm not sure that means anything. I am doing my medicals today, so hopefully, they'll be available by next week (the panel's office doesn't have eHealth here).


That's awesome ! congrats stormgal!


----------



## sb27

stormgal said:


> Hello to all -
> 
> Just wanted to give some of us November applicants some hope  - I have been contacted by a CO and asked to submit medicals within 28 days. Everything else shows as "met" although I'm not sure that means anything. I am doing my medicals today, so hopefully, they'll be available by next week (the panel's office doesn't have eHealth here).


Congrats stormgal...


Next update for allocations should be somewhere up to 15th november i guess... 
Curious to know what it is going to be...


----------



## TheEndofDays

stormgal said:


> Hello to all -
> 
> Just wanted to give some of us November applicants some hope  - I have been contacted by a CO and asked to submit medicals within 28 days. Everything else shows as "met" although I'm not sure that means anything. I am doing my medicals today, so hopefully, they'll be available by next week (the panel's office doesn't have eHealth here).


wow! congrats stormgal!


----------



## stormgal

thank you guys. I'm kind of worried about the medicals - I lost my glasses and got a new pair ordered, but this morning I went to pick them up and they weren't ready. So not sure what to do now.


----------



## JBY

stormgal said:


> thank you guys. I'm kind of worried about the medicals - I lost my glasses and got a new pair ordered, but this morning I went to pick them up and they weren't ready. So not sure what to do now.


Can you delay your medicals by a day or so till you get your new glasses ? Because eye test is part of the medicals, if u wear one you may be required to bring it with you.


----------



## JBY

mehran2010 said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> To update you about my case, yesterday my agent emailed the case officer and mentioned about their fault and asked for reconsideration of the application. However, the case officer (from Team 7) answered that:
> 
> ------------------
> As you would be aware, a lawful decision has been made, and it is not legally possible to revisit the decision.
> 
> I am sorry I was not available when you called, but the matter is not negotiable, as you would appreciate, and I would not have been able to change the outcome.
> -------------------
> 
> I think it's officially over for me! I am extremely disappointed and mad with my agent. I don't really know what to do.   Any mental support or guidance is much appreciated.


Hey Mehran,

ugh i thought they usually sent an "invitation to comment" where you can appeal your case. But don't lose hope, 1st thing i suggest is to lodge an official complaint with MARA describe to them how GRAVE the issue, save and forward all emails to MARA where the agent mentions his negligence, then approach your agent and demand a refund and compensation for all fees such as diac, acs, etc, do ur very best to get all your money back (or as much as possible), this should help you financially. 

2nd step would be to gather all your documents as quick as possible and reapply for your PR, this time by yourself and not via agent. The good part is you still have time to apply before 1st July under current system, plus current processing speed is much faster, so you should get a co within 4-6 months max (not sure if there is time for SS, maybe check WA they give it in 1 week or so). any questions you have, just ask here and there are so many good people here willing to help. 

I believe in some of the documents, WHERE asked you may have to mention that you previously applied for 175, and reason for rejection you can mention your story, or if no space just mention "DUE TO Registered AGENT ERROR / Negligence" i think that should do it . And then if CO approaches you can explain further. 

Hope this helps, don't give up, i understand it must be v difficult, but remain positive, you can still do it and best of luck !


----------



## Diana1375

Jivesha said:


> Diana, your details are modified.
> 
> Just curious to know why it took so long for CO to contact you. You are a May 2011 applicant.


Thanks for updating.
Finally some light in the tunnel... It has been extremely difficult process for me as my application was riddled with mistakes I made unintentionally because of carelessness.

Mine is half a year late because I made a mistake in application (...a very TIME costly mistake made based on assumption: Mixed up primary and secondary applicant with the latter in SOL) and was stuck in priority 5. I almost gave up hope and wanted to withdraw and apply again. 

Thank God, a kind DIAC officer "unstuck" me in Mar & returned me to priority 4 and was allocated CO 1 month later. 

Hopefully it will be smooth from now on. As the number of 176 has been limited, I do hope we will pull through soon. Will update everyone when news of "Grant" comes...:ranger: Pray for us.

Application: 176 SOL (Paper) || Lodgement Date: 17 May 2011 || Co: 4 May 2012 || Medicals: Requested|| PCC: Requested || Grant: Soon I hope...


----------



## nana046

Hi Guys,


ACS: 22-Apr-2011 (Software Engineer) 
175 Applied: 11-May-2011 
CO Allocation: 10-Nov-2011 
Medical - 03-JAN-2012 
PCC - around 05-JAN-2012 
CO Requested - US PCC - 19-APR-2012 
LCC Submitted - 30-APR-2012 
Grant - 02-MAY-2012

All the best and thank you very much for supporting.


----------



## mandhani

nana046 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> ACS: 22-Apr-2011 (Software Engineer)
> 175 Applied: 11-May-2011
> CO Allocation: 10-Nov-2011
> Medical - 03-JAN-2012
> PCC - around 05-JAN-2012
> CO Requested - US PCC - 19-APR-2012
> LCC Submitted - 30-APR-2012
> Grant - 02-MAY-2012
> 
> All the best and thank you very much for supporting.


Am I missing something here? You got CO 6 months back then how come they allowed you to take so much of time to submit documents.

One more question how fast you got your USA PCC


----------



## mahadse

Congrats Stormgal.. Wish u all the best for a speedy grant...


----------



## nana046

mandhani said:


> Am I missing something here? You got CO 6 months back then how come they allowed you to take so much of time to submit documents.
> 
> One more question how fast you got your USA PCC


CO allocated in Nov 2011 requested experience letters, PCC and medicals and got 70 days. All docs was submitted by Jan 2012. after couple of followups received email from CO for Local PCC (USA).

Local PCC took 5days (Monday - finger prints submitted and received mail on Friday)


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Australia's migration program

The government announced as part of the Federal Budget on May 8 that Australia’s migration program would increase by 5000 places from 185 000 to 190 000 places in 2012-13. The breakdown of places is as follows.

SKILL STREAM
• The skill stream has increased by 3400 places over 2011-12 to 129 250 places – a 2.7 per cent increase.
• It is comprised of:
o 47 250 employer-sponsored places (compared with 46 000 in 2011-12), of which up to 16 000 places are reserved for the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS)
o 45 550 skilled independent places (compared with 44 350 in 2011-12)
o 24 650 skilled state and territory-sponsored places (compared with 24 000 in 2011-12)
o 4200 skilled Australian sponsored places (compared with 4100 in 2011-12)
o 200 places for the distinguished talent category (unchanged) and
o 7400 business skills places (compared to 7200 in 2011-12).

FAMILY STREAM
• The family stream has increased by 1585 places over 2011-12 (2.7 per cent) to 60 185 places.
• It is comprised of:
o 46 325 places in the partner category (compared with 45 400 in 2011-12)
o 3850 places in the child category (compared with 3450 in 2011-12)
o 1285 places in the other family category (compared with 1250 in 2011-12) and
o 8725 parent category places, of which:
▪ 6575 are for contributory parent migrants (compared to 6500 in 2011-12)
▪ 2150 are for non-contributory parent migrants (compared to 2 000 in 2011-12).


----------



## twister292

From a practical perspective, the intake is largely unchanged in numeric terms, because they target migration intake as a percentage of population.


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Visa Subclass

Priority Group 1

Priority Group 2

Priority Group 3

Priority Group 4

Priority Group 5



Skilled – Regional subclass 887
online

within 4 weeks of lodgement

N/A

N/A

N/A

N/A



Skilled – Regional subclass 887
paper

within 4 weeks of lodgement

N/A

N/A

N/A

N/A



Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
online

N/A

N/A

N/A

17 October 2011

yet to commence



Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
paper

N/A

N/A

N/A

17 October 2011

yet to commence



Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
online

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 12 September 2011 * 

State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012

Family Sponsored: 
yet to commence ** 


Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
paper

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 12 September 2011* 

State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: yet to commence ** 


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
online

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 12 September 2011 * 

State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: yet to commence ** 


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
paper

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 12 September 2011 * 

State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: yet to commence ** 


Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495

N/A

N/A

N/A

all applications allocated

applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012



Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496

N/A

N/A

N/A

all applications allocated

yet to commence **



Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
online

N/A

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

9 March 2009



Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
paper

N/A

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

9 March 2009



Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886
online

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

22 March 2012 *


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 22 December 2008 ** 


Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886
paper

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

22 March 2012 *


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 22 December 2008 * 


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
online

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

22 March 2012 *


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be assigned to and contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 22 December 2008 * 


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
paper

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

22 March 2012 *


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be assigned to and contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 22 December 2008 * 
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Just updated


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Visa Subclass

Priority Group 1

Priority Group 2

Priority Group 3

Priority Group 4

Priority Group 5



Skilled – Regional subclass 887
online

within 4 weeks of lodgement

N/A

N/A

N/A

N/A



Skilled – Regional subclass 887
paper

within 4 weeks of lodgement

N/A

N/A

N/A

N/A



Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
online

N/A

N/A

N/A

17 October 2011

yet to commence



Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
paper

N/A

N/A

N/A

17 October 2011

yet to commence



Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
online

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 12 September 2011 * 

State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012

Family Sponsored: 
yet to commence ** 


Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176
paper

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 12 September 2011* 

State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: yet to commence ** 


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
online

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 12 September 2011 * 

State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: yet to commence ** 


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475
paper

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 12 September 2011 * 

State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: yet to commence ** 


Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495

N/A

N/A

N/A

all applications allocated

applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012



Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496

N/A

N/A

N/A

all applications allocated

yet to commence **



Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
online

N/A

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

9 March 2009



Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885
paper

N/A

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

9 March 2009



Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886
online

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

22 March 2012 *


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 22 December 2008 ** 


Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886
paper

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

22 March 2012 *


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 22 December 2008 * 


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
online

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

22 March 2012 *


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be assigned to and contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 22 December 2008 * 


Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487
paper

N/A

N/A

within 4 weeks of lodgement

22 March 2012 *


State or Territory Sponsored: applicants can expect to be assigned to and contacted by a case officer by 31 May 2012
Family Sponsored: 22 December 2008 * 
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Just updated


----------



## JBY

Official update is 17th October for p4, disappointing considering the fact they are actually about 2 months ahead.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Jivesha

JBY said:


> Official update is 17th October for p4, disappointing considering the fact they are actually about 2 months ahead.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Yeah, disappointing. Maybe they are focussing on issuing visas to the applicants who already have a CO.


----------



## shanders

I am writing this with great concern as I almost lost hope that I would be receiving my PCC.

I have applied for India PCC at vfs australia on 29 Feb 2012.

Its been 70 days (including weekends) and 50 days (excluding weekends).

I haven't receiving my PCC till now.

After getting in touch with the contact center of VFS for a number of times, they finally contacted the Indian High Commission regarding the reason for the delay.

And they got the reply "Waiting for clearance".

I am not sure who has to give the clearance and how long its going to take.

I am growing extremely concerned now as the case officer has increased the date of submission for the third time now.

I am not sure if he/she would agree to increase the time required one more time.

Is there anyone on this forum who had a similar experience? And finally after how many days they received the PCC?


----------



## virtual_bajwa

Duplicate deleted


----------



## mikai

Hi everyone! We have our visa approved today! Thank you very much for all the help! You guys helped me stay sane while waiting for the grant!


----------



## vickey1

mikai said:


> Hi everyone! We have our visa approved today! Thank you very much for all the help! You guys helped me stay sane while waiting for the grant!


Congratulations. Have a great future ahead.


----------



## Jivesha

mikai said:


> Hi everyone! We have our visa approved today! Thank you very much for all the help! You guys helped me stay sane while waiting for the grant!


Very happy to hear this lovely news, Mikai. After a truck load of hurdles, mess ups and bottlenecks you finally made it. 
Party time!!!:clap2:
All the best for your future.


----------



## Jivesha

shanders said:


> I am writing this with great concern as I ...


Very sorry to hear this. Normally it doesn't take this long, but we never judge about their speed. 
Not sure if you can do anything else other than following up. Maybe someone in this forum has a better answer.


----------



## JBY

mikai said:


> Hi everyone! We have our visa approved today! Thank you very much for all the help! You guys helped me stay sane while waiting for the grant!


Congrats Mikai ! All the best with ur move to Australia.


----------



## mikai

Guys, don't loose hope. To those who have bad medical history, as long as you are ok now. It will be fine. I almost gave up with our application, thinking that DIAC will not grant our visa. But thanks to God, our visa was granted. Just follow your CO's instructions, and don't forget to inform them on your progress, no matter how small. That way, they know you are very eager to receive your grant.  Again guys, THANK YOU!!! I will still keep in touch to help those who are in need.


----------



## kb1983

Hey Mikai,

Congrats for your visa !

I would like to know were all the required documents in the met status before grant or any other state ? Logically it should be, but I am just asking. 

I have everything in the met state, except PCC and employemnt proof. Although I have submitted scan of my pcc stamp in passport and the letter from passport office.
Also for employemnt proof I have submitted many documents, which I hope should do.
The pcc is in required state and the employment thing is in further check required stage.

I am not in hurry, but just curious.

Thanks !


----------



## Jivesha

Looks like no CO allocations today.


----------



## mehran2010

Hello Guys,

A little update on my case. After the silly mistake by my agent in neglecting to respond to case officer which resulted in the refusal of my application, the agent offered this solution that I re-apply for 175 and in the mean time, he will try to find some employers in AU to sponsor me to convert to employee-sponsored visa. He is paying for all costs as as well as my IELTS test (as I have to review). I also told him that I want to be authorized for future correspondence with case officers. Do you think I should go for it, as I believe it will be a bit difficult now to take back my money from him and besides if really manages to find an employer to sponsor me (based on his contacts), then it is not bad. What do you think guys? Please let me know your ideas. 

Honestly I don't trust them any more, but this seems to be the only option for me at the moments as I don't want to lose any more time.


----------



## mandhani

nana046 said:


> CO allocated in Nov 2011 requested experience letters, PCC and medicals and got 70 days. All docs was submitted by Jan 2012. after couple of followups received email from CO for Local PCC (USA).
> 
> Local PCC took 5days (Monday - finger prints submitted and received mail on Friday)


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Skoropada

I've finally had some news from DIAC today.
It happens that my 2nd VAC payment is still not processed because of DIAC's system.
I made the payment with two cards through postbillpay.com and that created a problem.

According to the CO the issue should be solved by the end of this week or early next week.


----------



## mikai

kb1983 said:


> Hey Mikai,
> 
> Congrats for your visa !
> 
> I would like to know were all the required documents in the met status before grant or any other state ? Logically it should be, but I am just asking.
> 
> I have everything in the met state, except PCC and employemnt proof. Although I have submitted scan of my pcc stamp in passport and the letter from passport office.
> Also for employemnt proof I have submitted many documents, which I hope should do.
> The pcc is in required state and the employment thing is in further check required stage.
> 
> I am not in hurry, but just curious.
> 
> Thanks !


Hi kb1983, 

Yes, everything says Met, but only in the primary applicant. I think the CO did not bother to change the dependents' requirements.


----------



## Pradiprn

shanders said:


> I am writing this with great concern as I almost lost hope that I would be receiving my PCC.
> 
> I have applied for India PCC at vfs australia on 29 Feb 2012.
> 
> Its been 70 days (including weekends) and 50 days (excluding weekends).
> 
> I haven't receiving my PCC till now.
> 
> After getting in touch with the contact center of VFS for a number of times, they finally contacted the Indian High Commission regarding the reason for the delay.
> 
> And they got the reply "Waiting for clearance".
> 
> I am not sure who has to give the clearance and how long its going to take.
> 
> I am growing extremely concerned now as the case officer has increased the date of submission for the third time now.
> 
> I am not sure if he/she would agree to increase the time required one more time.
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who had a similar experience? And finally after how many days they received the PCC?


Start by writing to the additional secretary at ministry of external affairs in charge of visas and passports. His name is Basant Gupta
For good measure also write to the MEA spokesperson M A Akbar
Also write to the Chief Passport Officer
Then start calling up in the following order
Basant Gupta's office
The Chief Passport Officer
The Consul General
The Ambassador
Unless you are persistent and make some noise about this unexplained and long delay little will be done
All the MEA email ids are available on the MEA website


----------



## arunblr22

Its a GOOD FRIDAY for me.. 
I got a visa GRANT today.
Also witnessed the live update of the Events on my Application.
AFP was only pending document and uploaded at 17:30 IST yesterday.
-The Live update in morning was like below.

05:24 IST- Logged into my Appication to check status- No update.
05:26 IST- Refreshed Again-Witnessed AFP Document status as "MET" for self
05:27 IST- Refreshed Again-Witnessed AFP Document status as "MET" for spouse
05:29 IST- Applicant Approved.. 

Thanks everyone for your support n guidance for the entire process.
Wish all other members a speedy Grant!!!
Its Party time for me on Friday and weekend ahead..


----------



## ozdreamz

*sadly*

not much movement on allocation dates ... just changed to 17th October 2011 !

I dont think there is any hope for 2012's applicants to be completed before June 2012!


----------



## sb27

arunblr22 said:


> Its a GOOD FRIDAY for me..
> I got a visa GRANT today.
> Also witnessed the live update of the Events on my Application.
> AFP was only pending document and uploaded at 17:30 IST yesterday.
> -The Live update in morning was like below.
> 
> 05:24 IST- Logged into my Appication to check status- No update.
> 05:26 IST- Refreshed Again-Witnessed AFP Document status as "MET" for self
> 05:27 IST- Refreshed Again-Witnessed AFP Document status as "MET" for spouse
> 05:29 IST- Applicant Approved..
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support n guidance for the entire process.
> Wish all other members a speedy Grant!!!
> Its Party time for me on Friday and weekend ahead..


Congrats!


----------



## Jivesha

arunblr22 said:


> Its a GOOD FRIDAY for me..


Congratulations Arun. All the best for your future.


----------



## sb27

ozdreamz said:


> not much movement on allocation dates ... just changed to 17th October 2011 !
> 
> I dont think there is any hope for 2012's applicants to be completed before June 2012!


Yes.. i think so too..


----------



## Jivesha

sb27 said:


> Yes.. i think so too..


Looks like DIAC was into granting visas instead of making new CO allocations. Few weeks ago they were allocating CO at high speed.
Hope they pick up speed next week.


----------



## Abdelrahman

I hate waiting more %**%@#&&//+(&%


----------



## aziz.shan

*visa grant*

Hello All,

Can you tell me after how many days approximately of Health Requirements becoming finalised, the Visa Grant Letter will be sent?

Thanks,
sHaBbi.. :ranger:


----------



## heine77

Well... Get an email from my case officer this morning saying that DIAC never received our medicals! This is despite the courier report showing that the documents were delivered to a named individual at their offices in Sydney on the 30th of April. I forwarded her the tracking report and she will follow up on Monday. SO SO FRUSTRATING! To think that we have patiently been waiting on DIAC for the last two weeks! I emailed our CO on the day that they were delivered to notify her of this fact and then again a week later when the medicals were still listed as outstanding, to only now be told that they were never received


----------



## Jivesha

heine77 said:


> Well... Get an email from my case officer this morning saying that DIAC never received our medicals! This is despite the courier report showing that the documents were delivered to a named individual at their offices in Sydney on the 30th of April. I forwarded her the tracking report and she will follow up on Monday. SO SO FRUSTRATING! To think that we have patiently been waiting on DIAC for the last two weeks! I emailed our CO on the day that they were delivered to notify her of this fact and then again a week later when the medicals were still listed as outstanding, to only now be told that they were never received


Oh no, this sounds terrible. How can they be so careless! It would indeed be truly maddening to have anxiously waited for two weeks without any fruitful result.

Hope things get ironed out Heine.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## arntoh

heine77 said:


> Well... Get an email from my case officer this morning saying that DIAC never received our medicals! This is despite the courier report showing that the documents were delivered to a named individual at their offices in Sydney on the 30th of April. I forwarded her the tracking report and she will follow up on Monday. SO SO FRUSTRATING! To think that we have patiently been waiting on DIAC for the last two weeks! I emailed our CO on the day that they were delivered to notify her of this fact and then again a week later when the medicals were still listed as outstanding, to only now be told that they were never received


Hi buddy, I also got the very same problem, mine was delivered by DHL on 27th April thus 2-3 days b4 you but still nothing, I contacted my CO yesterday and told m he cant see it in the system nor track it, so gace me HOC mail address to contact them n follow-up, I di mail 3 days ago and yesterday too but nothing has come-up, HOC hasn't replied. Seems ther eis a problem at HOC-Sydney, it worries me alot but it will be sorted hough don't know how soon.


----------



## Tess2011

Hi everyone 
This morning (Saturday!) I received an email from my CO, requesting CV, Form 80, and form 1221. I checked my online status, most of the documents have been met. 
By the way, I applied on Nov 22, 2011
At last, some improvement on my case .... yayyy


----------



## sb27

Tess2011 said:


> Hi everyone
> This morning (Saturday!) I received an email from my CO, requesting CV, Form 80, and form 1221. I checked my online status, most of the documents have been met.
> By the way, I applied on Nov 22, 2011
> At last, some improvement on my case .... yayyy


Congrats Tesss! finally! Good to know tat they are finally covering nov applicants!


----------



## Jivesha

Tess2011 said:


> Hi everyone
> This morning (Saturday!) I received an email from my CO, requesting CV, Form 80, and form 1221. I checked my online status, most of the documents have been met.
> By the way, I applied on Nov 22, 2011
> At last, some improvement on my case .... yayyy


Congratulations Tess. We're moving.


----------



## hello420

I just checked today on site.

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 -- online	17 October 2011

So they are allocating CO to applications filed in 17th Oct 2011. Right?
So by that calculation for a guy who filed on 3rd May 2012, his turn will come on Dec 2012. 
Right? Or I did anything wrong in my calculations?


----------



## JBY

Tess2011 said:


> Hi everyone
> This morning (Saturday!) I received an email from my CO, requesting CV, Form 80, and form 1221. I checked my online status, most of the documents have been met.
> By the way, I applied on Nov 22, 2011
> At last, some improvement on my case .... yayyy


Congrats tess2011! Its one of the best feelings in this visa process when you get a CO. Hope you get a grant soon.

Did they request for ur medicals and pcc or did u frontload it ?


----------



## Tess2011

JBY said:


> Congrats tess2011! Its one of the best feelings in this visa process when you get a CO. Hope you get a grant soon.
> 
> Did they request for ur medicals and pcc or did u frontload it ?


Thanks JBY.
They haven't asked for my medicals and PCC. I'm supposed to wait for the CO to ask me for those as I may have to go through a lengthy security check. However, for some reasons (it's a long story) I front-loaded my medicals which were finalized two weeks ago. Let's see what will happen!


----------



## JBY

Tess2011 said:


> Thanks JBY.
> They haven't asked for my medicals and PCC. I'm supposed to wait for the CO to ask me for those as I may have to go through a lengthy security check. However, for some reasons (it's a long story) I front-loaded my medicals which were finalized two weeks ago. Let's see what will happen!


hopefully you get to skip the security check  all the best and keep us updated !


----------



## leo9ricon

Tess2011 said:


> Thanks JBY.
> They haven't asked for my medicals and PCC. I'm supposed to wait for the CO to ask me for those as I may have to go through a lengthy security check. However, for some reasons (it's a long story) I front-loaded my medicals which were finalized two weeks ago. Let's see what will happen!



Congrats Tess and wish you Good Luck. Even a December 24th Applicant got a CO today (Source PIO). Hope things will move fast.


----------



## Jivesha

A 28th Dec applicant has been assigned to a CO today.
Source: BEupdate


----------



## haseeb85uk

somebody plz help me out im so tense..

would anyone tell me whether the upcoming skill select system which converts 176 fam sponsored into 489 temporary resident visas affect the current 176 applicants??? or the current ones will be evaluated fr parmanent residency still even after 1st july??


----------



## JBY

haseeb85uk said:


> somebody plz help me out im so tense..
> 
> would anyone tell me whether the upcoming skill select system which converts 176 fam sponsored into 489 temporary resident visas affect the current 176 applicants??? or the current ones will be evaluated fr parmanent residency still even after 1st july??


YOu will not be affected, you will be processed under current system. 

The only ones who should be worried about skillselect are those who apply on or after 1st July 2012


----------



## haseeb85uk

JBY said:


> YOu will not be affected, you will be processed under current system.
> 
> The only ones who should be worried about skillselect are those who apply on or after 1st July 2012


but v have seen priorities changed in the past whenever new systems have taken effect...???


----------



## JBY

haseeb85uk said:


> but v have seen priorities changed in the past whenever new systems have taken effect...???


priorities change only if ur occupation is removed from the SOL list and you still did not get a visa grant. That is a totally different topic. Only priority 4 is affected , if you are priority 3 (176 visa) then u r immune from priority downgrade.


----------



## haseeb85uk

JBY said:


> priorities change only if ur occupation is removed from the SOL list and you still did not get a visa grant. That is a totally different topic. Only priority 4 is affected , if you are priority 3 (176 visa) then u r immune from priority downgrade.


ok thanks alot jby


----------



## heine77

Our medicals went from being nowhere to be found on Friday to being received and then finalized on SATURDAY! All requirements have now been met. Hopefully we get a visa grant this week.


----------



## AngiW

heine77 said:


> Our medicals went from being nowhere to be found on Friday to being received and then finalized on SATURDAY! All requirements have now been met. Hopefully we get a visa grant this week.


This is great news!!! What a rollercoaster of a week you've had. I was honestly stunned when I read about how they claimed they hadn't even received your medicals!

I'm really looking forward to reading your 'visa granted' post. You must be so relieved!:clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

heine77 said:


> Our medicals went from being nowhere to be found on Friday to being received and then finalized on SATURDAY! All requirements have now been met. Hopefully we get a visa grant this week.


Wonderful news Heine. This is such a relief. 
All the very best for a speedy grant.


----------



## arntoh

arntoh said:


> Hi buddy, I also got the very same problem, mine was delivered by DHL on 27th April thus 2-3 days b4 you but still nothing, I contacted my CO yesterday and told m he cant see it in the system nor track it, so gace me HOC mail address to contact them n follow-up, I di mail 3 days ago and yesterday too but nothing has come-up, HOC hasn't replied. Seems ther eis a problem at HOC-Sydney, it worries me alot but it will be sorted hough don't know how soon.


Hi all, My meds were also found on Saturday and they informed me that they are processing it, seems something was a miss at HOC during that week our docs were received.


----------



## Jivesha

arntoh said:


> Hi all, My meds were also found on Saturday and they informed me that they are processing it, seems something was a miss at HOC during that week our docs were received.


Good news indeed. Hope they grant you the visa without further delay.


----------



## JBY

arntoh said:


> Hi all, My meds were also found on Saturday and they informed me that they are processing it, seems something was a miss at HOC during that week our docs were received.


Glad to know its sorted out, there are too many stories out there of people's medicals getting lost, glad i had facility of ehealth it was v quick and convenient (although i heard cases where results wouldn't upload properly to HOC).

all my medicals have been finalized since a couple of days ago by HOC, no grant yet, the wait is brutal, now i know why people would talk about how obsessive they get at this stage with checking their emails and online status


----------



## Werns

Get Ready!

I've got a feeling this is going to be a bumper week for CO allocations!


----------



## sandylewis

May your words come true Werns.



Werns said:


> Get Ready!
> 
> I've got a feeling this is going to be a bumper week for CO allocations!


----------



## AngiW

At LAST!!!!!!

Woke up this morning to a VISA GRANT!!!! Cannot describe this feeling!!

Am convinced this week will be a momentous one for those still in the waiting room! Now we've to start planning our journey from here. 

Couldn't wait to share this awesome news!!

Sincere thanks to everyone for all of your support and wisdom! I hope I can be as helpful to others..... Champagne in the fridge - how am I going to keep it together at work today?!!!

A great start to the week! Good luck to everyone still waiting! xxxx


----------



## sb27

AngiW said:


> At LAST!!!!!!
> 
> Woke up this morning to a VISA GRANT!!!! Cannot describe this feeling!!
> 
> Am convinced this week will be a momentous one for those still in the waiting room! Now we've to start planning our journey from here.
> 
> Couldn't wait to share this awesome news!!
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone for all of your support and wisdom! I hope I can be as helpful to others..... Champagne in the fridge - how am I going to keep it together at work today?!!!
> 
> A great start to the week! Good luck to everyone still waiting! xxxx



Congrats AngiW!! It must feel so liberating! from all the anxiety!


----------



## Jivesha

AngiW said:


> At LAST!!!!!!
> 
> Woke up this morning to a VISA GRANT!!!! Cannot describe this feeling!!
> 
> Am convinced this week will be a momentous one for those still in the waiting room! Now we've to start planning our journey from here.
> 
> Couldn't wait to share this awesome news!!
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone for all of your support and wisdom! I hope I can be as helpful to others..... Champagne in the fridge - how am I going to keep it together at work today?!!!
> 
> A great start to the week! Good luck to everyone still waiting! xxxx


Very thrilled to hear the good news, AngiW. Wonderful news!
Wish you all the best for your move.
You're are going to be crazy today. Have a blast


----------



## arntoh

COngrats Angiw, wishing u all the best, where u heading to?


----------



## AllTime

AngiW said:


> At LAST!!!!!!
> 
> Woke up this morning to a VISA GRANT!!!! Cannot describe this feeling!!
> 
> Am convinced this week will be a momentous one for those still in the waiting room! Now we've to start planning our journey from here.
> 
> Couldn't wait to share this awesome news!!
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone for all of your support and wisdom! I hope I can be as helpful to others..... Champagne in the fridge - how am I going to keep it together at work today?!!!
> 
> A great start to the week! Good luck to everyone still waiting! xxxx



Congrats n All the best :clap2:


----------



## mahadse

Congrats AngiW !!! hope this should be a new day for you. All the best !!!



AngiW said:


> At LAST!!!!!!
> 
> Woke up this morning to a VISA GRANT!!!! Cannot describe this feeling!!
> 
> Am convinced this week will be a momentous one for those still in the waiting room! Now we've to start planning our journey from here.
> 
> Couldn't wait to share this awesome news!!
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone for all of your support and wisdom! I hope I can be as helpful to others..... Champagne in the fridge - how am I going to keep it together at work today?!!!
> 
> A great start to the week! Good luck to everyone still waiting! xxxx


----------



## heine77

Whooooooo Hooooooo!!! After 4 years WE HAVE OUR VISA'S!!!!!!!!!!!! Medicals lost on Friday, found and finalized on Saturday and now VISA today!!! Praise God!!


----------



## mehran2010

heine77 said:


> Whooooooo Hooooooo!!! After 4 years WE HAVE OUR VISA'S!!!!!!!!!!!! Medicals lost on Friday, found and finalized on Saturday and now VISA today!!! Praise God!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Jivesha

heine77 said:


> Whooooooo Hooooooo!!! After 4 years WE HAVE OUR VISA'S!!!!!!!!!!!! Medicals lost on Friday, found and finalized on Saturday and now VISA today!!! Praise God!!


Way to go! It's a beautiful day for you Heine. Very happy for you.
All the best with your move. :clap2:


----------



## arntoh

Congrats heine lets hope thigns works out for the rest of us



heine77 said:


> Whooooooo Hooooooo!!! After 4 years WE HAVE OUR VISA'S!!!!!!!!!!!! Medicals lost on Friday, found and finalized on Saturday and now VISA today!!! Praise God!!


----------



## sb27

heine77 said:


> Whooooooo Hooooooo!!! After 4 years WE HAVE OUR VISA'S!!!!!!!!!!!! Medicals lost on Friday, found and finalized on Saturday and now VISA today!!! Praise God!!


Last few days must have been like a roller-coaster ride!! And it ends how! Congrats!!! This week is starting out on a great day!! Hope it continues! :clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

A 20th December applicant got assigned to a CO today.
Source: PomsInOz


----------



## sb27

Jivesha said:


> A 20th December applicant got assigned to a CO today.
> Source: PomsInOz


That's good. Dec is looking to be clearing out.
Just waiting for them to wind up 2011 and get started with 2012.. any day now.. Hopefully this weekend or early next week, Jan applicants should see some progress.


----------



## Jivesha

sb27 said:


> That's good. Dec is looking to be clearing out.
> Just waiting for them to wind up 2011 and get started with 2012.. any day now.. Hopefully this weekend or early next week, Jan applicants should see some progress.


You are next in line 
Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Jivesha

Mahadse, any updates from you?


----------



## JBY

heine77 said:


> Whooooooo Hooooooo!!! After 4 years WE HAVE OUR VISA'S!!!!!!!!!!!! Medicals lost on Friday, found and finalized on Saturday and now VISA today!!! Praise God!!


Congrats heine77! I'm losing my mind with impatience due to the lack of a grant and its been 6 months since i applied and you've been waiting 4 years! Not sure how u stayed sane but good for you!


----------



## sb27

Jivesha said:


> You are next in line
> Good luck!!!!!



Thank you! don't want to raise my hopes too high... going by their speed in March, i have been expecting a CO from a month


----------



## AngiW

arntoh said:


> COngrats Angiw, wishing u all the best, where u heading to?


Melbourne hopefully!! Feet still haven't touched the ground. Wowwow wow and great news too for heine7!!!:clap2:


----------



## mahadse

No Jivesha. This wait is killing me... 



Jivesha said:


> Mahadse, any updates from you?


----------



## mandhani

mahadse said:


> No Jivesha. This wait is killing me...


Mahadse,

When were your FBI PCC were received by FBI.Whether your credit card was charged.If yes, when. This information will help people like me to project expected date of getting FBI PCC clearance.


----------



## leo9ricon

Hi All,

Some good news. I have been contacted by CO today and they requested for Medicals. All other documents are met. My application date is 21st Dec, 2011. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Tess2011

leo9ricon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some good news. I have been contacted by CO today and they requested for Medicals. All other documents are met. My application date is 21st Dec, 2011. Good luck to all of you.


Congratulations Leo9ricon! Fantastic News


----------



## arntoh

Kindly have your signature on, it really helps us gauge ourselves, for example what category and co/application dates otherwise your feedback will not be of much value to some of us.



leo9ricon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some good news. I have been contacted by CO today and they requested for Medicals. All other documents are met. My application date is 21st Dec, 2011. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## sb27

leo9ricon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some good news. I have been contacted by CO today and they requested for Medicals. All other documents are met. My application date is 21st Dec, 2011. Good luck to all of you.


That's great... congrats..wishing you a smooth and speedy grant!


----------



## Jivesha

leo9ricon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some good news. I have been contacted by CO today and they requested for Medicals. All other documents are met. My application date is 21st Dec, 2011. Good luck to all of you.


Congratulations. All the best for a quick grant.


----------



## leo9ricon

arntoh said:


> Kindly have your signature on, it really helps us gauge ourselves, for example what category and co/application dates otherwise your feedback will not be of much value to some of us.


Hi Arntoh, 

Following are my details:

Occupation: External Auditor
175 Application Date 21st Dec 2011
ABPF 15th May 2011
CO Contacted 15th May 2011

Trust this helps. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Jivesha

Huh, another dry day except for leo9ricon...?
Wonder whats holding them up.


----------



## Jivesha

A 14th December applicant received a direct grant (pre grant) today.
Source omsInOz


----------



## valluvan

*Confused... Please help*



valluvan said:


> I can't understand the ABPF either. I had applied for 175 on Dec21,2011 and mine is showing ABPF since 11-Jan-2012!, but i have'nt got any emails from CO yet. Hope I have'nt missed any emails from CO so far!!


Can some of the senior members please advise me? I've been on ABPF since Jan and no contact from anyone in DIAC...Should I be contacting them?


----------



## aziz.shan

*visa grant*

Hello All,

My health requirements have been finalised on 10th May. I haven't been given grant yet. 

Do you people think that I should raise a PLE or contact DIAC, and inquire?

I feel CO hasn't visited by case after medicals got finalised, hence no grant. what do you think?

Thanks,
Abdul Aziz.


----------



## hahamed

aziz.shan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My health requirements have been finalised on 10th May. I haven't been given grant yet.
> 
> Do you people think that I should raise a PLE or contact DIAC, and inquire?
> 
> I feel CO hasn't visited by case after medicals got finalised, hence no grant. what do you think?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abdul Aziz.


U shud check the 2nd Page MED status - if MET, then your CO must have visited your MED- 
good luck


----------



## aziz.shan

hahamed said:


> U shud check the 2nd Page MED status - if MET, then your CO must have visited your MED-
> good luck


Hahamed,

the Meds status says Requested still. So CO hasn't visited.

Do I call DIAC so that CO visits my case?

Thanks,
Abdul Aziz.


----------



## mahadse

Mandhani,

I had applied and received a FBI clearance report an year back (20-Apr-2011), ie before even actually lodging my application (13-Dec-2011). I did tried to utilize my official trip to US to obtain it. However, I believe DIAC would not consider this as it is an year old report. Hence I re-applied it again on 20-Apr-2012 and sent through DHL. It was received by FBI on 24-Apr-2012 and yesterday (14-May-2012), my card was charged. So I'm hoping that they should post the results by this week and may be I should get it by end of May. BTW, I am still waiting for CO.



mandhani said:


> Mahadse,
> 
> When were your FBI PCC were received by FBI.Whether your credit card was charged.If yes, when. This information will help people like me to project expected date of getting FBI PCC clearance.


----------



## mandhani

mahadse said:


> Mandhani,
> 
> I had applied and received a FBI clearance report an year back (20-Apr-2011), ie before even actually lodging my application (13-Dec-2011). I did tried to utilize my official trip to US to obtain it. However, I believe DIAC would not consider this as it is an year old report. Hence I re-applied it again on 20-Apr-2012 and sent through DHL. It was received by FBI on 24-Apr-2012 and yesterday (14-May-2012), my card was charged. So I'm hoping that they should post the results by this week and may be I should get it by end of May. BTW, I am still waiting for CO.


Thanks for the info


----------



## mahadse

Jivesha,
Could you please post the link for PomsInOZ. Would appreciate if it is a direct link to the spreadsheet they have. I am eagerly waiting for the day to hear from my agent that I have a CO, similar to other Dec applicants....:confused2:




Jivesha said:


> A 14th December applicant received a direct grant (pre grant) today.
> Source omsInOz


----------



## Jivesha

mahadse said:


> Jivesha,
> Could you please post the link for PomsInOZ. Would appreciate if it is a direct link to the spreadsheet they have. I am eagerly waiting for the day to hear from my agent that I have a CO, similar to other Dec applicants....:confused2:


I've sent the links as a private message to you.


----------



## coolsnake

mahadse said:


> Mandhani,
> 
> I had applied and received a FBI clearance report an year back (20-Apr-2011), ie before even actually lodging my application (13-Dec-2011). I did tried to utilize my official trip to US to obtain it. However, I believe DIAC would not consider this as it is an year old report. Hence I re-applied it again on 20-Apr-2012 and sent through DHL. It was received by FBI on 24-Apr-2012 and yesterday (14-May-2012), my card was charged. So I'm hoping that they should post the results by this week and may be I should get it by end of May. BTW, I am still waiting for CO.


Hi Mahadse,
My FBI PCC timelines are pretty similar to yours. I had couriered my application to FBI through DHL on 19th April, recevied by them on 24th April & my card got charged yesterday. Lets keep each other informed of the progress on this. 

Mandhani,
Can you please share your FBI PCC timeline if you have already applied?

Thanks!


----------



## arntoh

Hi Aziz, I would suggest you do a direct mail to your CO, it has always worked for me. He might reply with something tangible or check your case if status has changed.



aziz.shan said:


> Hahamed,
> 
> the Meds status says Requested still. So CO hasn't visited.
> 
> Do I call DIAC so that CO visits my case?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abdul Aziz.


----------



## mehran2010

Hi,

As you know, I need to re-apply due to my agent's silly mistake. Anyway, I am planning to take the IELTS again on 9 June. I am wondering if it is possible to lodge my application right after I have taken the test and before I have the results. 

I have heard that 28 days is given for uploading the documents and hence I will have the result ready by then. Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## yappie

mehran2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you know, I need to re-apply due to my agent's silly mistake. Anyway, I am planning to take the IELTS again on 9 June. I am wondering if it is possible to lodge my application right after I have taken the test and before I have the results.
> 
> I have heard that 28 days is given for uploading the documents and hence I will have the result ready by then. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.




 What mistake did your agent make? And did they offer a refund or anything since the mistake was theirs?


----------



## Maz25

valluvan said:


> Can some of the senior members please advise me? I've been on ABPF since Jan and no contact from anyone in DIAC...Should I be contacting them?


It may be that your application is going through security checks, which can take a few months to be completed. At any time when an email is sent to you, a new line will be included in your online application status, stating "Email sent to you", with the date that the email was sent.


----------



## raktim

mehran2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you know, I need to re-apply due to my agent's silly mistake. Anyway, I am planning to take the IELTS again on 9 June. I am wondering if it is possible to lodge my application right after I have taken the test and before I have the results.
> 
> I have heard that 28 days is given for uploading the documents and hence I will have the result ready by then. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


 Mehran,
Please wait for the IELTS results. If you remember, a little while ago someone on the forum was denied a grant as he submitted the application before the results. Just 13 days. I understand the criticality, but lets not jump the gun. Just aim for 7 in all.
All the best!


----------



## mehran2010

yappie said:


> What mistake did your agent make? And did they offer a refund or anything since the mistake was theirs?


It's long story and I explained in in the forum a while ago!  It happened because they failed to respond to case officer in the allocated time. Anyway, they are paying all the fees for re-lodging the application and my IELTS test. Nonetheless, their silly mistake spoiled 1 year of my long-term plans!!


----------



## danielteh

mehran2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you know, I need to re-apply due to my agent's silly mistake. Anyway, I am planning to take the IELTS again on 9 June. I am wondering if it is possible to lodge my application right after I have taken the test and before I have the results.
> 
> I have heard that 28 days is given for uploading the documents and hence I will have the result ready by then. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.



theres no earlier exam date i presume? just wait for it. i think u can make it in time..how long does it take to get the test result? all d best for ur exam preparation...


----------



## mehran2010

They said the result would be ready by 21 June. Hopefully I will lodge the application just in time.


----------



## mandhani

coolsnake said:


> Hi Mahadse,
> My FBI PCC timelines are pretty similar to yours. I had couriered my application to FBI through DHL on 19th April, recevied by them on 24th April & my card got charged yesterday. Lets keep each other informed of the progress on this.
> 
> Mandhani,
> Can you please share your FBI PCC timeline if you have already applied?
> 
> Thanks!


I sent FBI PCC on 8th May and received on 10th May.

I am waiting for Indian PCC from NY Embassy which might take long time and same is the case for Germany PCC so I asked for an extension and my CO is very nice and she gave me ample time to give these documents.


----------



## valluvan

Maz25 said:


> It may be that your application is going through security checks, which can take a few months to be completed. At any time when an email is sent to you, a new line will be included in your online application status, stating "Email sent to you", with the date that the email was sent.



Hi Maz,
Thanks. Shorly after u responded I got an email from DIAC. Looks like I have a CO now as she has sent me a pdf requesting my birth certificate,skills assessment proof, medicals and PCC. I now have the following questions and would be grateful if someone can answer them

1) Why Birth certificate? I have already uploaded my passport copies. Will that not be enough?
2) I have already uploaded my ACS letter. but still she has asked for it?
3) I don't want to make the initial entry into Australia to validate the visa before July2013. So how do i handle this? I presume my medical/pcc dates will determine this..Which takes precedence?
4) Has anyone have any experiences/timelines reg applying for Indian PCC from their emabassy/highcomission in the UK

Thanks for reading
Val


----------



## Maz25

valluvan said:


> Hi Maz,
> Thanks. Shorly after u responded I got an email from DIAC. Looks like I have a CO now as she has sent me a pdf requesting my birth certificate,skills assessment proof, medicals and PCC. I now have the following questions and would be grateful if someone can answer them
> 
> 1) Why Birth certificate? I have already uploaded my passport copies. Will that not be enough?
> 2) I have already uploaded my ACS letter. but still she has asked for it?
> 3) I don't want to make the initial entry into Australia to validate the visa before July2013. So how do i handle this? I presume my medical/pcc dates will determine this..Which takes precedence?
> 4) Has anyone have any experiences/timelines reg applying for Indian PCC from their emabassy/highcomission in the UK
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Val


1. The birth certificate serves to prove your identity and confirm your date of birth. I got asked for mine as well, so you should not worry - it's a normal and common request. If the CO has requested this, then no, your passport copy is not enough. I believe that you are required to provide 2 separate proofs of age and identity.
2. Send it again - did you get your positive skills assessment before you lodged your visa? That's one of the common things that they check for.
3. Yes, the date of your first entry is dictated by the dates of your PCC and medical. You can request the CO to give you an extension if you have a valid reason, though that may mean that you need to redo your medical and get new PCCs. You need to make this request before your visa is granted as after visa grant, such requests are not entertained.
4. Sorry, can't help with this but there are loads of previous posts on the subject.


----------



## AllTime

You need to believe it ... Feb(05/02/2012) applicant got a direct grant ... 

Source : New Cat 4 July 1st 2011.....PART 3 - Page 248

Its not me , but the lucky applicant 

Name: fatwu
Destination: Sydney, NSW
Date of Visa application: 05/02/2012
Nationality: China
High / Low Risk: HR
Trade / Profession: ICT Professional
Visa Type: 175
Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
Priority Processing Group (Category): Category 4
Date Medicals submitted: 02/05/2012
Date Police check submitted: 03/04/2012
Date CO assigned: 16/05/2012
Date of employment verification (If applicable): None
Date visa granted: 16/05/2012


----------



## sb27

AllTime said:


> You need to believe it ... Feb(05/02/2012) applicant got a direct grant ...
> 
> Source : New Cat 4 July 1st 2011.....PART 3 - Page 248
> 
> Its not me , but the lucky applicant
> 
> Name: fatwu
> Destination: Sydney, NSW
> Date of Visa application: 05/02/2012
> Nationality: China
> High / Low Risk: HR
> Trade / Profession: ICT Professional
> Visa Type: 175
> Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
> Priority Processing Group (Category): Category 4
> Date Medicals submitted: 02/05/2012
> Date Police check submitted: 03/04/2012
> Date CO assigned: 16/05/2012
> Date of employment verification (If applicable): None
> Date visa granted: 16/05/2012


Unbelievable... But good progress. I'm hearing a lot of Feb, March, April etc.. Did they forget Jan


----------



## forlorn79

A bit of an update just applied for cert of good conduct unfortunately Malaysian one will take 1 to 2 months to complete. Will do medicals next. 

One question though i've recently renewed my passport which form do i need to submit to DIAC to update this (post CO allocation)?

If anyone could help very much aapreciated?

Posted the question to my agent and they are taking their time to answer this to my frustration. I figure i have better lick here


----------



## forlorn79

Lick = luck. Naugthy iphone


----------



## mahadse

Sure coolsnake. will keep you posted on the progress.



coolsnake said:


> Hi Mahadse,
> My FBI PCC timelines are pretty similar to yours. I had couriered my application to FBI through DHL on 19th April, recevied by them on 24th April & my card got charged yesterday. Lets keep each other informed of the progress on this.
> 
> Mandhani,
> Can you please share your FBI PCC timeline if you have already applied?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sandylewis

Amazing, our days are not far. Jivesha is the closest one. I am wondering what is happening to jan applicants. This also means that we will get our grant/pre grant before july.:clap2:



AllTime said:


> You need to believe it ... Feb(05/02/2012) applicant got a direct grant ...
> 
> Source : New Cat 4 July 1st 2011.....PART 3 - Page 248
> 
> Its not me , but the lucky applicant
> 
> Name: fatwu
> Destination: Sydney, NSW
> Date of Visa application: 05/02/2012
> Nationality: China
> High / Low Risk: HR
> Trade / Profession: ICT Professional
> Visa Type: 175
> Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
> Priority Processing Group (Category): Category 4
> Date Medicals submitted: 02/05/2012
> Date Police check submitted: 03/04/2012
> Date CO assigned: 16/05/2012
> Date of employment verification (If applicable): None
> Date visa granted: 16/05/2012


----------



## Jivesha

A 8th Feb 2012 applicant got assigned to CO today.
Source: PomsInOz


----------



## VeenzPrash

AngiW said:


> Melbourne hopefully!! Feet still haven't touched the ground. Wowwow wow and great news too for heine7!!!:clap2:


Hello Angi,

Did you get any specific mail from the DIAC that a CO has been allocated to you? Or did you contact the department after you got a Application Being PRocessed Further status change?

Please let me know.


----------



## pgm

Hi Guys,

Anybody knows what is the meaning of this status 
"Status [SEC=IN-CO​NFIDENCE:C​LIENT]" 
This was written in the subject of the email i recieved from my CO.

I emailed to my CO (Team 2) about the status and they replied that my application is under process and Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application.

Please advise.

Applied 175 - 28th Sep 2011
ABPF - 05 Apr 2012


----------



## RayZor

mehran2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you know, I need to re-apply due to my agent's silly mistake. Anyway, I am planning to take the IELTS again on 9 June. I am wondering if it is possible to lodge my application right after I have taken the test and before I have the results.
> 
> I have heard that 28 days is given for uploading the documents and hence I will have the result ready by then. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey mate,

I am in a similar position to you. I received a reference number from the Professional Body that assessed my skills. Once I received this number (and prior to receipt of the letter), I lodged my application. Some time later I received the letter which was dated 3 days after I lodged the application but 14 days after I first received the reference number. (I don't know why they gave me this reference number).

So what I'm saying is, wait the period for your results, unless you are 100% sure. If I wasn't so eager and waited another 3 days, I'd be fine now. Instead I've started the process again.

This forum is a great help and offers great support. Thanks to everyone for giving updates. For me, time is a great healer and all good things come to those who wait.

Ray


----------



## mehran2010

RayZor said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I am in a similar position to you. I received a reference number from the Professional Body that assessed my skills. Once I received this number (and prior to receipt of the letter), I lodged my application. Some time later I received the letter which was dated 3 days after I lodged the application but 14 days after I first received the reference number. (I don't know why they gave me this reference number).
> 
> So what I'm saying is, wait the period for your results, unless you are 100% sure. If I wasn't so eager and waited another 3 days, I'd be fine now. Instead I've started the process again.
> 
> This forum is a great help and offers great support. Thanks to everyone for giving updates. For me, time is a great healer and all good things come to those who wait.
> 
> Ray


Thanks a lot Ray. Best of luck to you!


----------



## belgarath

Well, today was my turn and finally 175 visa is granted.

Application date : 4 November 2011
ABPF : 3 May 2012
PCC : 15 May , Health : 16 May
Grant : 17 May

In case someone needs to know, I uploaded form 80 and 1221 well in advance, before CO allocation. All papers were color scanned, without notary stamp at all. Health reports are uploaded by the hospital.

Best of luck to all people waiting in the queue..


----------



## mehran2010

belgarath said:


> Well, today was my turn and finally 175 visa is granted.


Congratulations mate! All the bests for your relocation.


----------



## fjamils

belgarath said:


> Well, today was my turn and finally 175 visa is granted.
> 
> Application date : 4 November 2011
> ABPF : 3 May 2012
> PCC : 15 May , Health : 16 May
> Grant : 17 May
> 
> In case someone needs to know, I uploaded form 80 and 1221 well in advance, before CO allocation. All papers were color scanned, without notary stamp at all. Health reports are uploaded by the hospital.
> 
> Best of luck to all people waiting in the queue..


Congrats Brother!


----------



## nabilafaisal

Maz25 said:


> Security checks are carried out for citizens of certain countries and it would make no difference whether you have chosen to frontload your PCC or medical results. As Forlorn has rightly stated, your CO would typically request your PCC and medical AFTER the security check has been conducted, though that has never stopped certain applicants from frontloading. If you choose to frontload before being asked, they will expire and you will have to redo them at your expense.


hii,
our application 175 cat 4 lunched: 7/8/2011 CO:21/03/2012 requested for Med/PCC/Job exp.Job varification done.job exp, pcc & medical met at 16/04/2012..still no news from CO. CO said we r under going In security checking process..we r from bangladesh..can any one help how long it gonna take...


----------



## Wolfgang1

pgm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anybody knows what is the meaning of this status
> "Status [SEC=IN-CO​NFIDENCE:C​LIENT]"
> This was written in the subject of the email i recieved from my CO.
> 
> I emailed to my CO (Team 2) about the status and they replied that my application is under process and Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Applied 175 - 28th Sep 2011
> ABPF - 05 Apr 2012


Hi Pgm,

I also recieved similar mail. Not sure what does that mean


----------



## hahamed

nabilafaisal said:


> hii,
> our application 175 cat 4 lunched: 7/8/2011 CO:21/03/2012 pcc & medical met at 16/04/2012..still no news from CO. CO said we r under going In security checking process..we r from bangladesh..can any one help how long it gonna take...


did u front load Med & PCC, ideally these are MET only after CO request.


----------



## nabilafaisal

hahamed said:


> did u front load Med & PCC, ideally these are MET only after CO request.


we have uploaded med n pcc after CO requested


----------



## Jivesha

belgarath said:


> Well, today was my turn and finally 175 visa is granted...


Congratulations Belagarath. Good luck for your move to Down Under :clap2:


----------



## SMShoaib

nabilafaisal said:


> hii,
> our application 175 cat 4 lunched: 7/8/2011 CO:21/03/2012 requested for Med/PCC/Job exp.Job varification done.job exp, pcc & medical met at 16/04/2012..still no news from CO. CO said we r under going In security checking process..we r from bangladesh..can any one help how long it gonna take...


Applications from Pakistan are taking 9 months to 1 year (After CO allocation) to get visas


----------



## pgm

nabilafaisal said:


> hii,
> our application 175 cat 4 lunched: 7/8/2011 CO:21/03/2012 requested for Med/PCC/Job exp.Job varification done.job exp, pcc & medical met at 16/04/2012..still no news from CO. CO said we r under going In security checking process..we r from bangladesh..can any one help how long it gonna take...


Have u raised any Change of Circumstance?


----------



## cutenice62

SMShoaib said:


> Applications from Pakistan are taking 9 months to 1 year (After CO allocation) to get visas


Thats really sad, it means if i get CO now, i will get visa next june :O: :doh: :frusty:

my passport is near to expire (31 Jan 2013) and it means i again need to apply for a new passport. :doh: ...............


----------



## SMShoaib

cutenice62 said:


> Thats really sad, it means if i get CO now, i will get visa next june :O: :doh: :frusty:
> 
> my passport is near to expire (31 Jan 2013) and it means i again need to apply for a new passport. :doh: ...............


Yes, after getting CO, it will take that much time due to security clearance.  We can only pray for the reduction of security clearance. I applied on 14 Feb 2012 and waiting for CO. People who have got CO in 2011 June/July now getting visas.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi all

I received again email from a new case officer requesting again the employment evidence like pay slips, employment contracts,... Also they requested my new born baby medical test, passport copy...etc

I noticed they changed the CO...

My wife pregnant and expecting the delivery these days...

Why they r requesting again the employment certificate and evidence which i already sent it two years ago and my online status is showing Met !

Any one can advise ?

Abed


----------



## AngiW

Hi! 
We used an agent but our CO e-mailed her. We actually knew at around the same time though before she even contacted us because I was constantly checking online! lol The status had changed to ABPF as soon as the CO was allocated. Ours was team 4. Hope this helps.
The CO requested documents , meds and PCCs at same time, ie. we could see that these were required on the electronic application status inquiry.
If you need anything else just ask.
Angi



VeenzPrash said:


> Hello Angi,
> 
> Did you get any specific mail from the DIAC that a CO has been allocated to you? Or did you contact the department after you got a Application Being PRocessed Further status change?
> 
> Please let me know.


----------



## nabilafaisal

*How long it take for security clearance*



mehran2010 said:


> Thanks a lot Ray. Best of luck to you!


Hi ALL

Bangladesh
telecommunication network engineer
IELTS 9,9,7,7 over all 8 
subclass 175 cat-4
07/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
07/08/2011 Application fee received
21/03/2012 Application being processed further CO assigned
requested for Job Evidence,PCC,Medical,Form 80
All document uploaded 
job verification 
13/04/2012 Medical finalized 
16/04/2012 All Met in checklist
After 1 week we email the CO..
He replied"character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time."
Grant Visa:????????

my question is How long it gonna take?what's the maximum timeline?is there any issue for High risk country Like bangladesh or Occupation Telecom Network Engineer??


----------



## nabilafaisal

Yes my address has been changed from 1st may..i have uploaded the address change form


----------



## pgm

nabilafaisal said:


> Yes my address has been changed from 1st may..i have uploaded the address change form


I heard that if u raise any COC they will again send ur documents for verification and it take some time. Dont worry its a normal process.


----------



## Abdelrahman

nabilafaisal said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> Bangladesh
> telecommunication network engineer
> IELTS 9,9,7,7 over all 8
> subclass 175 cat-4
> 07/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 07/08/2011 Application fee received
> 21/03/2012 Application being processed further CO assigned
> requested for Job Evidence,PCC,Medical,Form 80
> All document uploaded
> job verification
> 13/04/2012 Medical finalized
> 16/04/2012 All Met in checklist
> After 1 week we email the CO..
> He replied"character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time."
> Grant Visa:????????
> 
> my question is How long it gonna take?what's the maximum timeline?is there any issue for High risk country Like bangladesh or Occupation Telecom Network Engineer??


I think maximum 18 months but in my case it took around 10 months to finish rhe security thing...it depends on agency and on case to case... Good luck


----------



## Jivesha

Any news from Mahadse, Jan, Feb folks?
No sight of CO for me till now.


----------



## sb27

Jivesha said:


> Any news from Mahadse, Jan, Feb folks?
> No sight of CO for me till now.


No news from me either Jivesha... Another week went by and nothing happened. Hopefully the next week brings some buzz around here...


----------



## aziz.shan

*visa grant*

Hello All,

The case officer today made my medicals 'MET'.
My health requirements were finalised 8 days ago and I even sent/uploaded PCC 15 days back.
How much more wait for visa grant, can anyone advice plz, who have been through this phase?

Thanks.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Abdelrahman said:


> Hi all
> 
> I received again email from a new case officer requesting again the employment evidence like pay slips, employment contracts,... Also they requested my new born baby medical test, passport copy...etc
> 
> I noticed they changed the CO...
> 
> My wife pregnant and expecting the delivery these days...
> 
> Why they r requesting again the employment certificate and evidence which i already sent it two years ago and my online status is showing Met !
> 
> Any one can advise ?
> 
> Abed


Guys,

Any one can advise ?


----------



## mmurshed2000

*Security Checking*



nabilafaisal said:


> hii,
> our application 175 cat 4 lunched: 7/8/2011 CO:21/03/2012 requested for Med/PCC/Job exp.Job varification done.job exp, pcc & medical met at 16/04/2012..still no news from CO. CO said we r under going In security checking process..we r from bangladesh..can any one help how long it gonna take...


Hi there

I am also from Bangladesh and facing the same situation. Bangladesh is a HR( High Risk) Country and we must go through this security check. My agent told me it varies case to case. according to his version it may take 12months after the CO initiates the check. :frusty::frusty:MY CO didn't ask for medical because this check will be done by some external Org apart from DIAC ad they have no control over it. 

ALL we Need to wait and see.

Cheers


----------



## Tess2011

nabilafaisal said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> Bangladesh
> telecommunication network engineer
> IELTS 9,9,7,7 over all 8
> subclass 175 cat-4
> 07/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 07/08/2011 Application fee received
> 21/03/2012 Application being processed further CO assigned
> requested for Job Evidence,PCC,Medical,Form 80
> All document uploaded
> job verification
> 13/04/2012 Medical finalized
> 16/04/2012 All Met in checklist
> After 1 week we email the CO..
> He replied"character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time."
> Grant Visa:????????
> 
> my question is How long it gonna take?what's the maximum timeline?is there any issue for High risk country Like bangladesh or Occupation Telecom Network Engineer??


If security check is necessary, the COs request medicals and PCC AFTER the security check is finished. Since your CO already requested those, I doubt that you are going through a lengthy security check now. Wish you luck anyway.


----------



## TheEndofDays

Hi Guys,


I just received CO allocation. I lodged last Feb 25th.


All docs are met except PCC, Med and Form 80.


Wish me luck!


----------



## gg3103

Hello everyone,

I thought of updating my details to this exclusive club as well

I have applied for my 175 through an immigration agent here in Bangalore.
Here are my time lines:

ACS evaluation: April 8th 2011 
ACS +ve: 18 July 2011. 
ACS code: Software Engineer

IELTS: 25-Aug-2011 (L9 R8 W7 S7.5 Overall: 8)

175 Applied : 18 October 2011
CO assigned: 11-Apr-2012 (Requested PCC and Medicals)

Indian PCC submitted: 13-Apr-2012
Medicals submitted: 23-Apr-2012
All documents Met: 12-May-2012 (Pending FBI clearance)
Applied for FBI Identification record: 18-Apr-2012
FBI card charged: 11-May-2012
Awaiting FBI clearance report.


----------



## RayZor

TheEndofDays said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I just received CO allocation. I lodged last Feb 25th.
> 
> 
> All docs are met except PCC, Med and Form 80.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!



Less than 3 months to get a CO. That's very quick. Best of luck mate.

A separate question...Do all applicants have to upload Form 80. It hasn't requested it on the Document Checklist for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Jivesha

gg3103 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I thought of updating my details to this exclusive club as well
> 
> I have applied for my 175 through an immigration agent here in Bangalore.
> Here are my time lines:
> 
> ACS evaluation: April 8th 2011
> ACS +ve: 18 July 2011.
> ACS code: Software Engineer
> 
> IELTS: 25-Aug-2011 (L9 R8 W7 S7.5 Overall: 8)
> 
> 175 Applied : 18 October 2011
> CO assigned: 11-Apr-2012 (Requested PCC and Medicals)
> 
> Indian PCC submitted: 13-Apr-2012
> Medicals submitted: 23-Apr-2012
> All documents Met: 12-May-2012 (Pending FBI clearance)
> Applied for FBI Identification record: 18-Apr-2012
> FBI card charged: 11-May-2012
> Awaiting FBI clearance report.


Welcome to the forum gg3103. Your details are added to the timeline spreadsheet.
Feel free to hang around and ask questions.
Wish you good luck


----------



## gg3103

Jivesha said:


> Welcome to the forum gg3103. Your details are added to the timeline spreadsheet.
> Feel free to hang around and ask questions.
> Wish you good luck


Thanks a lot Jivesha


----------



## bangalg

I see the norm for a 175 application is that a CO is allocated 6 months after application. There are a few exceptions where allocations have been made after only around 4 months. But I think in terms of planning, it's better to expect that a CO will be allocated only at 6 months.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## TheEndofDays

RayZor said:


> Less than 3 months to get a CO. That's very quick. Best of luck mate.
> 
> A separate question...Do all applicants have to upload Form 80. It hasn't requested it on the Document Checklist for me.
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't upload form 80 when I lodged my GSM 175 application online since it did not appear in the checklist. So don't worry if you have not uploaded yet since CO will ask you to
do it. I would suggest though to
start filling out the form while waiting for CO since form 80 is around 20 pages


----------



## TheEndofDays

RayZor said:


> Less than 3 months to get a CO. That's very quick. Best of luck mate.
> 
> A separate question...Do all applicants have to upload Form 80. It hasn't requested it on the Document Checklist for me.
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't upload form 80 when I lodged my gsm 175 application since it also
did not appear in the checklist. Don't worry since CO will ask you to upload it eventually.


----------



## gg3103

TheEndofDays said:


> I didn't upload form 80 when I lodged my GSM 175 application online since it did not appear in the checklist. So don't worry if you have not uploaded yet since CO will ask you to
> do it. I would suggest though to
> start filling out the form while waiting for CO since form 80 is around 20 pages


Since I filed my application through an agent, I filled and signed the document and gave it to them. Not sure if they uploaded it up-front. But as you mentioned, it is a good idea to keep it handy in case the CO asks for it.


----------



## Jivesha

Abdelrahman said:


> Hi all
> 
> I received again email from a new case officer requesting again the employment evidence like pay slips, employment contracts,... Also they requested my new born baby medical test, passport copy...etc
> 
> I noticed they changed the CO...
> 
> My wife pregnant and expecting the delivery these days...
> 
> Why they r requesting again the employment certificate and evidence which i already sent it two years ago and my online status is showing Met !
> 
> Any one can advise ?
> 
> Abed


You said you had sent it to them two years ago. As per DIAC you should have been employed for atleast 12 months in the past 24 months period. To abide by this rule they will need the latest evidence for your employment. 
If you have any hiccups in providing that then you can email them asking why they need the documents as the status says 'Yes'.


----------



## adeelijaz49

SMShoaib said:


> Yes, after getting CO, it will take that much time due to security clearance.  We can only pray for the reduction of security clearance. I applied on 14 Feb 2012 and waiting for CO. People who have got CO in 2011 June/July now getting visas.


I applied in March 2011. Got CO in Oct 2011. All documents met. 

My status is security checks since 1st November 2011 (almost 7 months now)


----------



## Player

Guys I am afraid, many changes are there in my situation related to my Work Experience;
1. Current Employer has been moved to a new location (So address and phone number has been changed)
2. Current Employer HR Manager's mobile number (mentioned in the letter) has been changed.
3. Previous Company phone number mentioned on the experience letter is no more operational since I received the letters in 2006 and now they have new numbers
4. Previous Company website mentioned on the letter has been migrated from .com domain to .net domain

What should I do in this situation should I email my CO about it?


----------



## Jivesha

Player said:


> Guys I am afraid, many changes are there in my situation related to my Work Experience;
> 1. Current Employer has been moved to a new location (So address and phone number has been changed)
> 2. Current Employer HR Manager's mobile number (mentioned in the letter) has been changed.
> 3. Previous Company phone number mentioned on the experience letter is no more operational since I received the letters in 2006 and now they have new numbers
> 4. Previous Company website mentioned on the letter has been migrated from .com domain to .net domain
> 
> What should I do in this situation should I email my CO about it?


The answer is 'Yes'. You need to keep your CO informed about all the changes. This is very important.


----------



## Player

Jivesha said:


> The answer is 'Yes'. You need to keep your CO informed about all the changes. This is very important.


How should I update the CO...? Using email or have to upload some form...
As I see there are many changes in my circumstances...the time I had a travel to west and pak, my wife is pregnant, at the time of application she wasnt with me but in pak but now she is with me here in the middle east. and as I already have uploaded the form 80 and 1221 at the application lodgement the application contains info that she was in Pakistan .... should I update the CO about these information as well....how in an email?

Thanks all who are proactively helping each other to reach OZ....a better future!


----------



## Abdelrahman

Jivesha said:


> You said you had sent it to them two years ago. As per DIAC you should have been employed for atleast 12 months in the past 24 months period. To abide by this rule they will need the latest evidence for your employment.
> If you have any hiccups in providing that then you can email them asking why they need the documents as the status says 'Yes'.


Thank you for replying, any way i will provide them with updated certificate but do u think it is only paper work and routine or they r doing internal re-checks about me ? Plz note they requested as well the medical test...


----------



## sandylewis

Be careful there mate. The Diac rule according to me is at the date of application. Check with co or send both docs. Thatz my view


----------



## aziz.shan

*Visa grant received*

Hurray guys!!!! :clap2::clap2:

I have received my visa grant today.
I would be looking to migrate early next year... first entry date has been given as april 2013, so no worries..
Would probably be moving to Sydney.. 

Thanks all for your continuous support.. very much appreciate it..


----------



## gg3103

aziz.shan said:


> Hurray guys!!!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> I have received my visa grant today.
> I would be looking to migrate early next year... first entry date has been given as april 2013, so no worries..
> Would probably be moving to Sydney..
> 
> Thanks all for your continuous support.. very much appreciate it..


Congratulations aziz.shan. All the very best with your move preparations


----------



## kb1983

Got the visa grant 
FYI... PCC for me and wife is still showing in required state...only employment check has changed from further check required to met.


----------



## sb27

kb1983 said:


> Got the visa grant
> FYI... PCC for me and wife is still showing in required state...only employment check has changed from further check required to met.


Great news.. congrats!


----------



## sb27

Guys I have a CO now!!!


----------



## Tess2011

sb27 said:


> Guys I have a CO now!!!


Congratulations


----------



## srivasu

Lots of good news around :clap2: congrats to all. We applied 175 online early in May so looking at the trend, we should have some news by November this year.


----------



## sandylewis

Congrats sb27. Jivesha, its your turn now and then me. yoho.

Super excited now.:clap2::ranger:



sb27 said:


> Guys I have a CO now!!!


----------



## Jivesha

Congratulations Aziz.shan, Kb1983 for the grant. All the best for your future. :clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

sb27 said:


> Guys I have a CO now!!!


Way to go Sb27. Congratulations.
Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## Jivesha

sandylewis said:


> Congrats sb27. Jivesha, its your turn now and then me. yoho.
> 
> Super excited now.:clap2::ranger:


Thank you Sandylewis. Now the pressure is mounting...lol


----------



## Fordy

srivasu said:


> Lots of good news around :clap2: congrats to all. We applied 175 online early in May so looking at the trend, we should have some news by November this year.


Srivasu, I applied at the same time. Lets hope that things would move faster as DIAC will not accept any applications post June 30.


----------



## Player

aziz.shan said:


> Hurray guys!!!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> I have received my visa grant today.
> I would be looking to migrate early next year... first entry date has been given as april 2013, so no worries..
> Would probably be moving to Sydney..
> 
> Thanks all for your continuous support.. very much appreciate it..


That means you got your first entry limit of almost a year...right? Is it usual?


----------



## Werns

*Prediction of the week*

So, last week I predicted that we will see a lot of CO's.
Well, the week started off slow, but by the end of the week several Feb applicants here and on PIO were getting CO's.

So, for this coming week I would like to make another prediction:

I predict that CO allocations will continue in January and February and that by the end of the week Jivesha will have a CO.

Let's see if I get it right this time.


----------



## sb27

Werns said:


> So, last week I predicted that we will see a lot of CO's.
> Well, the week started off slow, but by the end of the week several Feb applicants here and on PIO were getting CO's.
> 
> So, for this coming week I would like to make another prediction:
> 
> I predict that CO allocations will continue in January and February and that by the end of the week Jivesha will have a CO.
> 
> Let's see if I get it right this time.


Nice way to keep ourselves entertained


----------



## hello420

Werns said:


> So, last week I predicted that we will see a lot of CO's.
> Well, the week started off slow, but by the end of the week several Feb applicants here and on PIO were getting CO's.
> 
> So, for this coming week I would like to make another prediction:
> 
> I predict that CO allocations will continue in January and February and that by the end of the week Jivesha will have a CO.
> 
> Let's see if I get it right this time.


Any predictions on the CO allocation date for 8th of May, 2012 applicant?


----------



## Fordy

I guess, we "May 2012" candidates dont need to bother at least till November


----------



## mahadse

Guys,
Last Thursday (17th May), my agent mailed me that DIAC is requesting medicals for me and my wife, which means that I have a CO. As I was out of town, I wasn't able to share this news. Further, I need to submit my FBI clearance, which I have already applied and the card was charged on 14th may. And my wife needs to sign and submit the values statement form. Rest are showing as met. I need to submit all the requested documents before 12th June. I would go for medicals after 2 days as I'm sick now due to normal flu. In the meantime, could someone advice, how much they charge for medicals in chennai?. finally getting ready to enter the waiting room.....


----------



## hello420

What is this "USA FBI clearance"?
Is it done on all applicants or applications are picked by random and asked to provide?
I am talking from point of view of an Indian applicant.


----------



## Jivesha

mahadse said:


> Guys,
> Last Thursday (17th May), my agent mailed me that DIAC is requesting medicals for me and my wife, which means that I have a CO. As I was out of town, I wasn't able to share this news. Further, I need to submit my FBI clearance, which I have already applied and the card was charged on 14th may. And my wife needs to sign and submit the values statement form. Rest are showing as met. I need to submit all the requested documents before 12th June. I would go for medicals after 2 days as I'm sick now due to normal flu. In the meantime, could someone advice, how much they charge for medicals in chennai?. finally getting ready to enter the waiting room.....


Congratulations Mahadse!.
There are two clinics in Chennai. I'll send the details as a private message.
Meanwhile, all the best for a speedy grant.:clap2:


----------



## Jivesha

hello420 said:


> What is this "USA FBI clearance"?
> Is it done on all applicants or applications are picked by random and asked to provide?
> I am talking from point of view of an Indian applicant.


If you had resided in the USA then you would need FBI clearance. For an Indian applicant who has not resided in USA then FBI clearance is not required.


----------



## adeelijaz49

shawais said:


> I think they check thorough agencies if the person is involved in bad activities or not.
> Its difficult and time taking, case officier told me it might take 6-9 months. I am waiting for 7 months now :ranger: . see my timelines below.


Shawais, you applied two months before me. 

My app date is: 23 march 2011

I got CO on: 18th Oct, requesting Form 80 and 1221 plus some additional info. I submitted everything within 2 weeks and on 1st November everything changed to med.

Security checks since: 1st Nov 2011

I emailed my CO and they replied back saying it is under security checks and asked me to be patient. 

So i guess we being pakistanis have to wait. a bit longer. stay in touch anyway, if you like


----------



## sherlock

hello420 said:


> What is this "USA FBI clearance"?
> Is it done on all applicants or applications are picked by random and asked to provide?
> I am talking from point of view of an Indian applicant.


Same question. Is FBI clearance applicable only to US nationals ? Or also those who have just visited US ?


----------



## coolsnake

mahadse said:


> Guys,
> Last Thursday (17th May), my agent mailed me that DIAC is requesting medicals for me and my wife, which means that I have a CO. As I was out of town, I wasn't able to share this news. Further, I need to submit my FBI clearance, which I have already applied and the card was charged on 14th may. And my wife needs to sign and submit the values statement form. Rest are showing as met. I need to submit all the requested documents before 12th June. I would go for medicals after 2 days as I'm sick now due to normal flu. In the meantime, could someone advice, how much they charge for medicals in chennai?. finally getting ready to enter the waiting room.....


Hi Mahadse,
Congrats on getting a CO assigned. 

Charge for Medicals would be as follows:
Apollo Health Center - Rs. 4315
Star Osler - Rs. 3150

Good Luck!!


----------



## coolsnake

sherlock said:


> Same question. Is FBI clearance applicable only to US nationals ? Or also those who have just visited US ?


Hi Sherlock,
If you have lived in the US for a cummulative period of 12 months or more in the last 10 years, then you need to provide a FBI PCC irrespective of your nationality.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SMShoaib

hello420 said:


> Any predictions on the CO allocation date for 8th of May, 2012 applicant?


I believe May applicants will be contacted by COs around July. Best of luck


----------



## adeelijaz49

SMShoaib said:


> I believe May applicants will be contacted by COs around July. Best of luck


Trust me guys, as Pakistanis, we may get CO on the 2nd day of our application but our application process takes around 18 months. so we have to be patient from the very beginning


----------



## ssan

SMShoaib said:


> I believe May applicants will be contacted by COs around July. Best of luck


Official site shows the date 17th October. so you mean in next 45 days, they will clear up almost 6 months applicants.


----------



## SMShoaib

ssan said:


> Official site shows the date 17th October. so you mean in next 45 days, they will clear up almost 6 months applicants.


Yes their offical statement is 17 Oct but February applications are getting COs now. If you see the trend of application submission, there are relatively Few applications in Dec and Jan.


----------



## srivasu

SMShoaib said:


> I believe May applicants will be contacted by COs around July. Best of luck


 I thought it'd take atleast 6 months, I've also applied in May and was expecting some movement in November based on what's happening with other folks.


----------



## mahadse

Thank you coolsnake !!! and thank you Jivesha!!!



coolsnake said:


> Hi Mahadse,
> Congrats on getting a CO assigned.
> 
> Charge for Medicals would be as follows:
> Apollo Health Center - Rs. 4315
> Star Osler - Rs. 3150
> 
> Good Luck!!


----------



## SMShoaib

srivasu said:


> I thought it'd take atleast 6 months, I've also applied in May and was expecting some movement in November based on what's happening with other folks.



If you look at the trend of the past 6 weeks, they have covered about 12 weeks applications. So I still believe that May applications will be started assigning COs in July


----------



## cutenice62

can i keep my fingers cross for june  ?????


----------



## Werns

cutenice62 said:


> can i keep my fingers cross for june  ?????


Definitely.

I also applied in March and I am expecting CO in the next 2 - 4 weeks looking at current trends. I would say the latest you should expect a CO would probably be late June. But then that is assuming that the current trend holds.


----------



## Jivesha

Werns said:


> So, last week I predicted that we will see a lot of CO's.
> Well, the week started off slow, but by the end of the week several Feb applicants here and on PIO were getting CO's.
> 
> So, for this coming week I would like to make another prediction:
> 
> I predict that CO allocations will continue in January and February and that by the end of the week Jivesha will have a CO.
> 
> Let's see if I get it right this time.


You are our Nostradamus..lol 
Hope your prediction comes true. Anxiously waiting for a CO.


----------



## sb27

How to access the spreadsheet? Any direct link to it? I'm bored to dig old posts to retrieve the link. 

@Jivesha, if you could please update the spreadsheet.


----------



## Jivesha

sb27 said:


> How to access the spreadsheet? Any direct link to it? I'm bored to dig old posts to retrieve the link.
> 
> @Jivesha, if you could please update the spreadsheet.


The spreadsheet has been updated. Here is the link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


----------



## raheel

hello guys....
@ Jivesha

Plz add my timelines ...
175 Lodged: 23-April-2012
Category: 175
Country: HR (Pakistan)
CO: Waiting:
Med/PCC:Not Yet


----------



## boolean

Werns said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I also applied in March and I am expecting CO in the next 2 - 4 weeks looking at current trends. I would say the latest you should expect a CO would probably be late June. But then that is assuming that the current trend holds.


Same here. Like you, I have applied in March and hoping to have CO in next month or so. I am hopeful of official allocation dates to move forward faster in next bulletin as recently I have seen CO allocation for some Dec and Jan cases.


----------



## gg3103

kb1983 said:


> Got the visa grant
> FYI... PCC for me and wife is still showing in required state...only employment check has changed from further check required to met.


Congratulations kb1983. All the best with your move preparations.


----------



## gg3103

Jivesha said:


> The spreadsheet has been updated. Here is the link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


Wow Jivesha. This is an awesome repository. Can help ease out anxiety a lot. Thank you for compiling/maintaining it


----------



## Jivesha

*New Member*



raheel said:


> hello guys....
> @ Jivesha
> 
> Plz add my timelines ...
> 175 Lodged: 23-April-2012
> Category: 175
> Country: HR (Pakistan)
> CO: Waiting:
> Med/PCC:Not Yet


Welcome aboard Raheel. Your details are added to the timeline spreadsheet.
Wish you all the best for your visa hunt.


----------



## Jivesha

gg3103 said:


> Wow Jivesha. This is an awesome repository. Can help ease out anxiety a lot. Thank you for compiling/maintaining it


Thank you gg3103. This spreadsheet has been maintained by many folks in the past and currently I am actively involved in maintaining it. It helps me beat the stress while waiting for a CO. 
And as you say it has helped lot others in forecasting their turn in this long journey. Glad you too found it useful.
Cheers!


----------



## vishal182

I am a feb applicant and like all others eagerly waiting for CO. I have to get PCC from australia and now being the jan applicants are allocated a CO do you guys think it it a good time for me to start the PCC process?


----------



## sb27

*Thank you Lord!*

Guys,

I woke up to my VISA GRANT this morning... :cheer2:

Looks like all my CO was waiting for was the PCC which I uploaded by evening.. voila!!

It helps to font-load your PCC and medicals I think. 

I wish each one of you a speedy and smooth grant!!! 
Just wait for your turn and once your turn is here, it will all happen automatically...


Cheers


----------



## bangalg

sb27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I woke up to my VISA GRANT this morning... :cheer2:
> 
> Looks like all my CO was waiting for was the PCC which I uploaded by evening.. voila!!
> 
> It helps to font-load your PCC and medicals I think.
> 
> I wish each one of you a speedy and smooth grant!!!
> Just wait for your turn and once your turn is here, it will all happen automatically...
> 
> Cheers


Wow that is so fast. Which means if you had front loaded your PCC and medicals, you would have got ur grant in just over 3 months from application date. That's some record I think. May I ask your nationality? What do you think is specia
About your application? 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vishal182

I am a feb applicant and like all others eagerly waiting for CO. I have to get PCC from australia and now being the jan applicants are allocated a CO do you guys think it it a good time for me to start the PCC process?


----------



## vishal182

sb27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I woke up to my VISA GRANT this morning... :cheer2:
> 
> Looks like all my CO was waiting for was the PCC which I uploaded by evening.. voila!!
> 
> It helps to font-load your PCC and medicals I think.
> 
> I wish each one of you a speedy and smooth grant!!!
> Just wait for your turn and once your turn is here, it will all happen automatically...
> 
> Cheers


Wow..great news..congrats and all the best.. God bless..


----------



## sb27

bangalg said:


> Wow that is so fast. Which means if you had front loaded your PCC and medicals, you would have got ur grant in just over 3 months from application date. That's some record I think. May I ask your nationality? What do you think is specia
> About your application?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I'm from India.

 I think when compared to some Feb applicants who got a direct grant already, this is nothing special  I'm a jan applicant, so it is really 4 months.

Yes, 4 months is like really really fast!! I'm sure all the applicants in feb are not too far behind 

I had to collect my PCC yesterday afternoon and I was hoping I will get a CO after I front-load the PCC. But I got a CO yesterday morning and I was requested for PCC. Once I uploaded it in the evening, I thought I should have my grant in a month's time. To get it the very next day is like the most pleasant feeling!!


----------



## satsblr

sb27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I woke up to my VISA GRANT this morning... :cheer2:
> 
> Looks like all my CO was waiting for was the PCC which I uploaded by evening.. voila!!
> 
> It helps to font-load your PCC and medicals I think.
> 
> I wish each one of you a speedy and smooth grant!!!
> Just wait for your turn and once your turn is here, it will all happen automatically...
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Was your application for 175?, if yes, you are very lucky that you got CO assigned so quickly and approval too. Congrats !!:clap2:


----------



## vishal182

sb27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I woke up to my VISA GRANT this morning... :cheer2:
> 
> Looks like all my CO was waiting for was the PCC which I uploaded by evening.. voila!!
> 
> It helps to font-load your PCC and medicals I think.
> 
> I wish each one of you a speedy and smooth grant!!!
> Just wait for your turn and once your turn is here, it will all happen automatically...
> 
> Cheers


Wonderful news. Congrats and all the very best. 

I am a feb applicant and waiting for CO allocation. I have couple of questions.

1) Did you front upload your medicals?
2) When do you think i shld go for my PCC? I have to get it from Australia as well and it is around 4weeks of waiting for it. How long does it take for indian PCC? Shld i go manually or i can do it online?


----------



## gg3103

sb27 said:


> I'm from India.
> 
> I think when compared to some Feb applicants who got a direct grant already, this is nothing special  I'm a jan applicant, so it is really 4 months.
> 
> Yes, 4 months is like really really fast!! I'm sure all the applicants in feb are not too far behind
> 
> I had to collect my PCC yesterday afternoon and I was hoping I will get a CO after I front-load the PCC. But I got a CO yesterday morning and I was requested for PCC. Once I uploaded it in the evening, I thought I should have my grant in a month's time. To get it the very next day is like the most pleasant feeling!!


Congratulations sb27 on getting your grant. Wish the very best with your move


----------



## Tess2011

I am so excited right now.
I received an email today from my CO, asking for my PCC. Everything else (including my medicals) have been already met.
It's kind of a big deal for me as it shows that I won't have to go through the scary security check 
so so so so happy


----------



## vishal182

Tess2011 said:


> I am so excited right now.
> I received an email today from my CO, asking for my PCC. Everything else (including my medicals) have been already met.
> It's kind of a big deal for me as it shows that I won't have to go through the scary security check
> so so so so happy


Wonderful news.. Congrats


----------



## sb27

satsblr said:


> Hi, Was your application for 175?, if yes, you are very lucky that you got CO assigned so quickly and approval too. Congrats !!:clap2:


Yes, it was 175. Thanks


----------



## mehran2010

Tess2011 said:


> I am so excited right now.
> I received an email today from my CO, asking for my PCC. Everything else (including my medicals) have been already met.
> It's kind of a big deal for me as it shows that I won't have to go through the scary security check
> so so so so happy


I'm so happy for you mate. Hopefully you will be granted a visa pretty soon! May I ask how long you have been living outside Iran for the past 10 years? I am curious to know this to see if in my case, it might not also be required to undergo a lengthy security check. I have been living outside Iran for the past 4 years now and just had one short-family visit to Iran during this time. 

Thanks. 

Good luck!


----------



## sb27

Tess2011 said:


> I am so excited right now.
> I received an email today from my CO, asking for my PCC. Everything else (including my medicals) have been already met.
> It's kind of a big deal for me as it shows that I won't have to go through the scary security check
> so so so so happy


Congrats Tess!! Good to know that you are almost there!!! just a matter of few days


----------



## hello420

*What??????*



sb27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I woke up to my VISA GRANT this morning... :cheer2:
> 
> Looks like all my CO was waiting for was the PCC which I uploaded by evening.. voila!!
> 
> It helps to font-load your PCC and medicals I think.
> 
> I wish each one of you a speedy and smooth grant!!!
> Just wait for your turn and once your turn is here, it will all happen automatically...
> 
> 
> Cheers


I never knew that this can be so fast!!!!
Many Many congratulations.

How long it take to get PCC by the way if I am in India.
Right now I am in Bangalore.

And what is this direct grant of visa by the way as some people are talking of?
No medicals or PCC?


----------



## sb27

vishal182 said:


> Wonderful news. Congrats and all the very best.
> 
> I am a feb applicant and waiting for CO allocation. I have couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Did you front upload your medicals?
> 2) When do you think i shld go for my PCC? I have to get it from Australia as well and it is around 4weeks of waiting for it. How long does it take for indian PCC? Shld i go manually or i can do it online?


Yes I had front-loaded medicals in April last week.
The plan was to front-load the PCC as well. But my address on the passport was different from the current address and hence, PCC took a little longer. Incidentally I got my PCC on the same day I got a CO. 

If you are a feb applicant, I suggest you get started. Especially if you know that the Australian PCC will take 4 weeks. Indian PCC differs from case to case. 1 day if the address on your passport is still your current address. 2-3 weeks if your address has changed and you need a police verification.
Medicals take 1 week approximately.

PCC can be applied online, but you do have to go to RPO/PSK for the actual process of getting your PCC. The whole process is neatly explained on www.passportindia.gov.in
If you need any more information, feel free to ask.


----------



## sb27

hello420 said:


> I never knew that this can be so fast!!!!
> Many Many congratulations.
> 
> How long it take to get PCC by the way if I am in India.
> Right now I am in Bangalore.
> 
> And what is this direct grant of visa by the way as some people are talking of?
> No medicals or PCC?


Indian PCC differs from case to case. In Bangalore it is 1 day if the address on your passport is still your current address. 2-3 weeks if your address has changed and you need a police verification.

Direct grant can happen if you front-load your medicals and PCC. No grant is possible without these


----------



## Tess2011

mehran2010 said:


> I'm so happy for you mate. Hopefully you will be granted a visa pretty soon! May I ask how long you have been living outside Iran for the past 10 years? I am curious to know this to see if in my case, it might not also be required to undergo a lengthy security check. I have been living outside Iran for the past 4 years now and just had one short-family visit to Iran during this time.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Mehran.
I have been living in Japan for the past 8.5 years.
Actually, I think that skipping the security check for me has more to do with the fact that I'm a single woman. I have seen similar cases in Iranian forums. Hope that they somehow decide to skip it for you too.


----------



## hello420

sb27 said:


> Yes I had front-loaded medicals in April last week.
> The plan was to front-load the PCC as well. But my address on the passport was different from the current address and hence, PCC took a little longer. Incidentally I got my PCC on the same day I got a CO.
> 
> If you are a feb applicant, I suggest you get started. Especially if you know that the Australian PCC will take 4 weeks. Indian PCC differs from case to case. 1 day if the address on your passport is still your current address. 2-3 weeks if your address has changed and you need a police verification.
> Medicals take 1 week approximately.
> 
> PCC can be applied online, but you do have to go to RPO/PSK for the actual process of getting your PCC. The whole process is neatly explained on www.passportindia.gov.in
> If you need any more information, feel free to ask.


I am a 8th May 2012 applicant.
When should I go for PCC and Medicals? 
My Passport address and current address are same as I got the passports renewed in the beginning of this year only.


----------



## Jivesha

sb27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I woke up to my VISA GRANT this morning... :cheer2:
> 
> Looks like all my CO was waiting for was the PCC which I uploaded by evening.. voila!!
> 
> It helps to font-load your PCC and medicals I think.
> 
> I wish each one of you a speedy and smooth grant!!!
> Just wait for your turn and once your turn is here, it will all happen automatically...
> 
> Cheers


Wonderful news sb27. Very fast grant indeed. All the best for your future.


----------



## Jivesha

Tess2011 said:


> I am so excited right now.
> I received an email today from my CO, asking for my PCC. Everything else (including my medicals) have been already met.
> It's kind of a big deal for me as it shows that I won't have to go through the scary security check
> so so so so happy


Congratulations! Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## sb27

hello420 said:


> I am a 8th May 2012 applicant.
> When should I go for PCC and Medicals?
> My Passport address and current address are same as I got the passports renewed in the beginning of this year only.


Keep a track of when april applicants get a CO. You can start your PCC and medicals then.
Don't do it very early also because the pcc/medicals date determines your date for initial entry. Initial entry is upto 1 year from the date of pcc/medicals (whichever is first).


----------



## hello420

sb27 said:


> Keep a track of when april applicants get a CO. You can start your PCC and medicals then.
> Don't do it very early also because the pcc/medicals date determines your date for initial entry. Initial entry is upto 1 year from the date of pcc/medicals (whichever is first).


Thanks for the quick replies.
One final question. 
I am the primary applicant.
So only I need to get the PCC done or my wife and kid too?

And please do keep us updated as you gear up for relocation. All the best for your future.


----------



## sb27

hello420 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> One final question.
> I am the primary applicant.
> So only I need to get the PCC done or my wife and kid too?
> 
> And please do keep us updated as you gear up for relocation. All the best for your future.


PCC for your wife, definitely yes. 
For kids, I don't think it is applicable unless the kid is over 16 years. But please confirm this from the DIAC website.

Thanks for the wishes.


----------



## gg3103

hello420 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> One final question.
> I am the primary applicant.
> So only I need to get the PCC done or my wife and kid too?
> 
> And please do keep us updated as you gear up for relocation. All the best for your future.


Yes, the PCC would be required for your wife. If your kid is younger than 16 yrs then no PCC is required.

Additionally, since you got your address changed this year beginning, please ensure that the police verification process is complete and that they have uploaded those documents to the RPO. Otherwise, your PCC might get delayed for this.


----------



## sb27

Jivesha said:


> Wonderful news sb27. Very fast grant indeed. All the best for your future.


Thank you Jivesha. Your turn is not too far. I wish you a smooth and speedy grant!

Thank you for your contribution on this forum. It was very helpful. And special thanks for updating/maintaining the spreadsheet for all of us. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## mehran2010

Tess2011 said:


> Thanks Mehran.
> I have been living in Japan for the past 8.5 years.
> Actually, I think that skipping the security check for me has more to do with the fact that I'm a single woman. I have seen similar cases in Iranian forums. Hope that they somehow decide to skip it for you too.


Thanks for your reply. I hope so!

Please update us with the great news of your visa grant!


----------



## vishal182

sb27 said:


> Yes I had front-loaded medicals in April last week.
> The plan was to front-load the PCC as well. But my address on the passport was different from the current address and hence, PCC took a little longer. Incidentally I got my PCC on the same day I got a CO.
> 
> If you are a feb applicant, I suggest you get started. Especially if you know that the Australian PCC will take 4 weeks. Indian PCC differs from case to case. 1 day if the address on your passport is still your current address. 2-3 weeks if your address has changed and you need a police verification.
> Medicals take 1 week approximately.
> 
> PCC can be applied online, but you do have to go to RPO/PSK for the actual process of getting your PCC. The whole process is neatly explained on www.passportindia.gov.in
> If you need any more information, feel free to ask.


Thanks for the quick reply. As part of this PCC process do we need to submit our passport?


----------



## sb27

vishal182 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. As part of this PCC process do we need to submit our passport?


I didnt submit my passport anywhere. It was with me all the while.
But yes, you will have take it for all your visits to psk/rpo.


----------



## leo9ricon

Hi Friends,

Good News. I have received my 175 Grant today. 

Following are my timelines:

175 application: 21st Dec 2011
Case Officer: 15th May 2012
Medicals attended: 16th May 2012
Medicals finalised: 20th May 2012
Grant: 22nd May 2012

Thank you for all your help in this forum and its been fantastic experience to be a part of it. I wish you good luck for all of you who are waiting for CO and Grants. Lets meet in our dreamland OZ.


----------



## sb27

leo9ricon said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good News. I have received my 175 Grant today.
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> 
> 175 application: 21st Dec 2011
> Case Officer: 15th May 2012
> Medicals attended: 16th May 2012
> Medicals finalised: 20th May 2012
> Grant: 22nd May 2012
> 
> Thank you for all your help in this forum and its been fantastic experience to be a part of it. I wish you good luck for all of you who are waiting for CO and Grants. Lets meet in our dreamland OZ.


Congrats.. this week is turning out very good. day 2 and already a lot grants and COs. just hope that it continues.


----------



## Jivesha

leo9ricon said:



> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good News. I have received my 175 Grant today.
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> 
> 175 application: 21st Dec 2011
> Case Officer: 15th May 2012
> Medicals attended: 16th May 2012
> Medicals finalised: 20th May 2012
> Grant: 22nd May 2012
> 
> Thank you for all your help in this forum and its been fantastic experience to be a part of it. I wish you good luck for all of you who are waiting for CO and Grants. Lets meet in our dreamland OZ.


Fantastic news Leo9ricon. All the best for your future.


----------



## leo9ricon

sb27 said:


> Congrats.. this week is turning out very good. day 2 and already a lot grants and COs. just hope that it continues.


Congrats to you too. When are you planning to move to OZ?


----------



## sb27

leo9ricon said:


> Congrats to you too. When are you planning to move to OZ?


Good question.. I have a lot of factors to consider and the grant is way earlier than I expected it to be. So the answer is I still don't know.  But hopefully by aug/sep.

What about you?


----------



## vishal182

leo9ricon said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good News. I have received my 175 Grant today.
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> 
> 175 application: 21st Dec 2011
> Case Officer: 15th May 2012
> Medicals attended: 16th May 2012
> Medicals finalised: 20th May 2012
> Grant: 22nd May 2012
> 
> Thank you for all your help in this forum and its been fantastic experience to be a part of it. I wish you good luck for all of you who are waiting for CO and Grants. Lets meet in our dreamland OZ.


Great news... Congrats.. Just 2 days and seems to be a very busy week already.. :clap2:


----------



## vishal182

Jivesha.. I have a feeling that ours is just a couple of weeks away.. :ranger: This wait is really killing me..


----------



## leo9ricon

sb27 said:


> Good question.. I have a lot of factors to consider and the grant is way earlier than I expected it to be. So the answer is I still don't know.  But hopefully by aug/sep.
> 
> What about you?


Thanks for your reply. Actually I am also in same boat. I am planning by this year end. Lets see how things will pan out.


----------



## Jivesha

vishal182 said:


> Jivesha.. I have a feeling that ours is just a couple of weeks away.. :ranger: This wait is really killing me..


Yes, it is a matter of few weeks. Hang on there.


----------



## Jivesha

sb27, leo9ricon, Tess2011 - Your status has been updated in the timeline spreadsheet.
Congratulations once again.
Newbies, if you wish to add your details to the spreadsheet, do let me know.
Good luck everyone. It's been a great week so far.


----------



## gg3103

leo9ricon said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good News. I have received my 175 Grant today.
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> 
> 175 application: 21st Dec 2011
> Case Officer: 15th May 2012
> Medicals attended: 16th May 2012
> Medicals finalised: 20th May 2012
> Grant: 22nd May 2012
> 
> Thank you for all your help in this forum and its been fantastic experience to be a part of it. I wish you good luck for all of you who are waiting for CO and Grants. Lets meet in our dreamland OZ.


Congratulations to you leo9ricon. Thank you for the wishes as well . So when do you intend to move to Australia. Any decisions on which state/city you would move to?


----------



## stormgal

wow, a February 21st was contacted by a CO. Very soon, 175's will be processed like 176's.


----------



## fjamils

wooh... i was out of town for 2 days... n things have moved pretty fast here.. congrats to all for speedy grants!!:flame:


----------



## Diana1375

leo9ricon said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good News. I have received my 175 Grant today.
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> 
> 175 application: 21st Dec 2011
> Case Officer: 15th May 2012
> Medicals attended: 16th May 2012
> Medicals finalised: 20th May 2012
> Grant: 22nd May 2012
> 
> Thank you for all your help in this forum and its been fantastic experience to be a part of it. I wish you good luck for all of you who are waiting for CO and Grants. Lets meet in our dreamland OZ.


You only did your medicals on the 16 May and they were finalized in 4 days. That's very fast for HOC. Is it usual?


----------



## louisam

Looks like DIAC is keen on getting most of the applications cleared up before Skillselect begins on July 1st.

Congrats to all who got the grant..Definitely more to follow in the coming days..

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## mahadse

Folks, is it adviceable to go for medicals with cold and cough (not so severe)? I have been requested by CO to submit medicals. Please advice..


----------



## twister292

mahadse said:


> Folks, is it adviceable to go for medicals with cold and cough (not so severe)? I have been requested by CO to submit medicals. Please advice..


Should be no issues at all with something that minor.


----------



## mahadse

Thanks twister292..



twister292 said:


> Should be no issues at all with something that minor.


----------



## VeenzPrash

Guys,

Good News!!!! I had a CO assigned to my case yesterday and I got my grant today!! Wish me luck on my journey to Australia  

Hope you all get your grants soon!! It was great interacting with you guys.

175 applied - 17th Dec 2011; PCC/Meds - Front Uploaded; CO - 21st May 2012;Visa grant: 22nd May 2012.


----------



## gg3103

VeenzPrash said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good News!!!! I had a CO assigned to my case yesterday and I got my grant today!! Wish me luck on my journey to Australia
> 
> Hope you all get your grants soon!! It was great interacting with you guys.
> 
> 175 applied - 17th Dec 2011; PCC/Meds - Front Uploaded; CO - 21st May 2012;Visa grant: 22nd May 2012.


Congratulations VeenzPrash. Wish you all the very best on your move to Oz 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mahadse

VeenzPrash said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good News!!!! I had a CO assigned to my case yesterday and I got my grant today!! Wish me luck on my journey to Australia
> 
> Hope you all get your grants soon!! It was great interacting with you guys.
> 
> 175 applied - 17th Dec 2011; PCC/Meds - Front Uploaded; CO - 21st May 2012;Visa grant: 22nd May 2012.


Congrats VeenzPrash!!! Wish you all the best for your future!!!


----------



## Werns

VeenzPrash said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good News!!!! I had a CO assigned to my case yesterday and I got my grant today!! Wish me luck on my journey to Australia
> 
> Hope you all get your grants soon!! It was great interacting with you guys.
> 
> 175 applied - 17th Dec 2011; PCC/Meds - Front Uploaded; CO - 21st May 2012;Visa grant: 22nd May 2012.


So, this is the last of the December applicants on our spreadsheet that are actually active forum members.

Roll on 2012 applicants!


----------



## sb27

Just want to share with you guys.. 

I had this concern whether my husband would be able to travel to OZ before me since I was the primary applicant. I got this clarified with my CO and he replied saying there is no restriction regarding this and the applicants can travel to OZ in any order.

Must say, this eased out a lot of pressure on me.


----------



## Jivesha

sb27 said:


> Just want to share with you guys..
> 
> I had this concern whether my husband would be able to travel to OZ before me since I was the primary applicant. I got this clarified with my CO and he replied saying there is no restriction regarding this and the applicants can travel to OZ in any order.
> 
> Must say, this eased out a lot of pressure on me.


Thank you very much for sharing that info sb27. This will be very useful to many of us including me.
Cheers!


----------



## Jivesha

Werns said:


> So, this is the last of the December applicants on our spreadsheet that are actually active forum members.
> 
> Roll on 2012 applicants!


Yup, roll on. Waiting here is more stressful than the work at my desk.


----------



## Jivesha

VeenzPrash said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good News!!!! I had a CO assigned to my case yesterday and I got my grant today!! Wish me luck on my journey to Australia
> 
> Hope you all get your grants soon!! It was great interacting with you guys.
> 
> 175 applied - 17th Dec 2011; PCC/Meds - Front Uploaded; CO - 21st May 2012;Visa grant: 22nd May 2012.


Congratulations. Thats awesome. All the best for your future. 
I'm posting this from my mobile device so am unable to update the sheet now. Will do it in another couple of hours. Meanwhile you can start the party.


----------



## Jivesha

Update from my end. We went for medicals and PCC yesterday. Now fingers crossed.


----------



## Fordy

Hi, Please update my details too in the spreadsheet. Thanks

ICT BA - 5th Mar'12; 
IELTS - 21 Apr'12 
Applied 175 online - 16 May'12
Medicals - Not yet
PCC - Not yet


----------



## shawais

adeelijaz49 said:


> Shawais, you applied two months before me.
> 
> My app date is: 23 march 2011
> 
> I got CO on: 18th Oct, requesting Form 80 and 1221 plus some additional info. I submitted everything within 2 weeks and on 1st November everything changed to med.
> 
> Security checks since: 1st Nov 2011
> 
> I emailed my CO and they replied back saying it is under security checks and asked me to be patient.
> 
> So i guess we being pakistanis have to wait. a bit longer. stay in touch anyway, if you like


Sure Adeel, we will keep in touch... seems we are in same boat... hopefully we will have good news in couple of months :ranger:


----------



## srivasu

Hi,

Please update my details as well -

ACS Applied (Software Engineer) - 2nd April.
ACS +ve result - 28th April.
175 Applied - 13th May.

There is talk in another thread that if the nominated occupation falls off the SOL then even if you have already applied for 175 when your occupation was P 4, you will still go to priority 5 - how has everybody who has applied for 175 recently coped with this fact ? 

I am worried since there is no way in heaven that I will get a grant before July 1st - plus I do not know if I can get my money back if I get relegated to P5 and want to withdraw my application. The application fee has drilled a giant hole in the bank account.


----------



## SMShoaib

srivasu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please update my details as well -
> 
> ACS Applied (Software Engineer) - 2nd April.
> ACS +ve result - 28th April.
> 175 Applied - 13th May.
> 
> There is talk in another thread that if the nominated occupation falls off the SOL then even if you have already applied for 175 when your occupation was P 4, you will still go to priority 5 - how has everybody who has applied for 175 recently coped with this fact ?
> 
> I am worried since there is no way in heaven that I will get a grant before July 1st - plus I do not know if I can get my money back if I get relegated to P5 and want to withdraw my application. The application fee has drilled a giant hole in the bank account.



I dont think it is true.
1. The priority group is only for assigning COs, now one can see that even 175 visas are getting COs very quickly.
2. The quota for 175 application is quite huge in number on the other hand, application criteria has been harder as compared to pre July 2011 criteria.


----------



## vishal182

Jivesha said:


> Update from my end. We went for medicals and PCC yesterday. Now fingers crossed.


CO assigned?


----------



## boolean

VeenzPrash said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good News!!!! I had a CO assigned to my case yesterday and I got my grant today!! Wish me luck on my journey to Australia
> 
> Hope you all get your grants soon!! It was great interacting with you guys.
> 
> 175 applied - 17th Dec 2011; PCC/Meds - Front Uploaded; CO - 21st May 2012;Visa grant: 22nd May 2012.


Congratulations VeenzPrash!


----------



## Jivesha

vishal182 said:


> CO assigned?


Nope. Not yet.


----------



## sandylewis

It's getting frustrating now. Just a few days for grant. Grrrr. Losing patience. Pls give me my grant soon.


----------



## Jivesha

*CO at last*

Folks,
After the long wait, I finally have a CO. 
Now I need to run around for some documentation.
Cheers!


----------



## sandylewis

Congrats jivesha. Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## gg3103

Jivesha said:


> Folks,
> After the long wait, I finally have a CO.
> Now I need to run around for some documentation.
> Cheers!


All the best Jivesha... One step closer 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Werns

Jivesha said:


> Folks,
> After the long wait, I finally have a CO.
> Now I need to run around for some documentation.
> Cheers!


See!

My prediction was right again!

And, no, I'm not Nostradamus. It's just a matter of spotting patterns - I am a math teacher, so that comes with the territory.

But, a hearty congratulations to you!


----------



## stormgal

Congratulations, Jivesha  

does anyone here know how long "mail in" medicals take to update in the "documents met" part of the system after they have been delivered and signed for, according to the courier? What is the normal waiting range between the time meds have been sent to Sydney to the update? 
Now I know what Heine went through. How torturous these medicals are!


----------



## Tess2011

Jivesha said:


> Folks,
> After the long wait, I finally have a CO.
> Now I need to run around for some documentation.
> Cheers!


That's fantastic! Congratulations


----------



## cutenice62

Werns said:


> See!
> 
> My prediction was right again!
> 
> And, no, I'm not Nostradamus. It's just a matter of spotting patterns - I am a math teacher, so that comes with the territory.
> 
> But, a hearty congratulations to you!


congratz to jav........

hope so i can also get CO in next month, what u say should i go for pcc or medicals?

Dear Memebers from Pakistan:
What you say?


----------



## SMShoaib

cutenice62 said:


> congratz to jav........
> 
> hope so i can also get CO in next month, what u say should i go for pcc or medicals?
> 
> Dear Memebers from Pakistan:
> What you say?


I'm a 14 Feb Applicant, waiting for CO. 

Yes, you can expect CO in a couple of weeks BUT I don't recommend PCC or Medical without concent of CO.
Our case is quite different as compared to other countries. Normally our clearance process took 9 months to one year after CO. So, it is better to wait till CO ask you to do so.
Best of luck for your grant


----------



## sb27

Jivesha said:


> Folks,
> After the long wait, I finally have a CO.
> Now I need to run around for some documentation.
> Cheers!


Congrats Jivesha!!! 

Wish you a speedy grant...


----------



## shawais

cutenice62 said:


> congratz to jav........
> 
> hope so i can also get CO in next month, what u say should i go for pcc or medicals?
> 
> Dear Memebers from Pakistan:
> What you say?


Hi, 
Please wait for CO call for medical and pcc, see my timelines below, it will give you some idea. my application is in security checks from last 7-8 months. 

cheers.


----------



## Werns

*March is starting!*

A 6 March applicant received a CO today! - PIO.

Looks like I could get a CO any time now!

But, I'm still patiently waiting. I'm not going to get my hopes up too much. I'll be happy if I get a CO in another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## sandylewis

Thatz nice. Hope I get a co soon. I am feb 13 applicant. Checking my status every 5 mins


----------



## Werns

*I've got a CO!!!!!*

I can't believe it!

Just after writing my previous post in which I said I'll be happy to get a CO in 2 weeks, I checked my emails and there was a letter from team 7.

WOW! 2 and 1/2 months is all it took to get a CO! That is so fast!

Well now I have to get PCC's and Medicals.
Amazingly, they didn't ask for form 80. I have already filled everything in, but needed to get a document translated. Thank goodness I don't have to do that now!

Well, it will be a while before I get a grant, because we are going to South Africa for a visit in 2 weeks time and will apply for PCC then, and that takes at least 3 weeks in South Africa. So minimum of 6 weeks before I will get a grant.


----------



## mehran2010

Werns said:


> I can't believe it!
> 
> Just after writing my previous post in which I said I'll be happy to get a CO in 2 weeks, I checked my emails and there was a letter from team 7.
> 
> WOW! 2 and 1/2 months is all it took to get a CO! That is so fast!


That's awesome! :clap2: All the bests to you and your family!


----------



## sandylewis

Werns - congrats. All the best mate. Pls predict something for me.


----------



## ssan

Werns said:


> I can't believe it!
> 
> Just after writing my previous post in which I said I'll be happy to get a CO in 2 weeks, I checked my emails and there was a letter from team 7.
> 
> WOW! 2 and 1/2 months is all it took to get a CO! That is so fast!
> 
> Well now I have to get PCC's and Medicals.
> Amazingly, they didn't ask for form 80. I have already filled everything in, but needed to get a document translated. Thank goodness I don't have to do that now!
> 
> Well, it will be a while before I get a grant, because we are going to South Africa for a visit in 2 weeks time and will apply for PCC then, and that takes at least 3 weeks in South Africa. So minimum of 6 weeks before I will get a grant.


Congratulations to you and Jivesha. 

I am happy for your CO allocation but please keep spotting patters and making sweet predictions.


----------



## sb27

Congrats Werns!! 

What a week for our forum members!!!


----------



## cutenice62

sb27 said:


> Congrats Werns!!
> 
> What a week for our forum members!!!


awesome.........i think when i will wake up from the dream a CO would be standing by with my visa


----------



## Jivesha

Werns said:


> I can't believe it!
> 
> Just after writing my previous post in which I said I'll be happy to get a CO in 2 weeks, I checked my emails and there was a letter from team 7.
> 
> WOW! 2 and 1/2 months is all it took to get a CO! That is so fast!
> 
> Well now I have to get PCC's and Medicals.
> Amazingly, they didn't ask for form 80. I have already filled everything in, but needed to get a document translated. Thank goodness I don't have to do that now!
> 
> Well, it will be a while before I get a grant, because we are going to South Africa for a visit in 2 weeks time and will apply for PCC then, and that takes at least 3 weeks in South Africa. So minimum of 6 weeks before I will get a grant.


Congratulations Werns! All the best for a speedy grant.
Wow! What a week..!


----------



## vishal182

Jivesha said:


> Congratulations Werns! All the best for a speedy grant.
> Wow! What a week..!


Great week..Congratulation Werns And Jivesha.


----------



## pksonu

Congratulations Werns and Jivesha ... all the best for the next steps !!!


----------



## mahadse

Apart from the FBI clearance, My document checklist also shows "US Local police record check" as requested. But I don't live in the US now. Should I furnish this document apart from the FBI clearance. 

Person 2 (my wife) on the document checklist page has nothing listed. Just her name, DOB is alone visible. No list of items- required/met/requested. Further her medical forms with printed information is also not available to download. But the status page shows "further medicals required". Is it quite normal?


----------



## hello420

Wow. Things are moving so fast.
I am getting tempted to undergo PCC and Medicals and front upload them.
But I am a 3rd May Applicant.
So in confusion.


----------



## vishal182

How does an indian PCC works? I apply online..i go personally to RPO and then what? Can someone pls shed some light?


----------



## JBY

Jivesha said:


> Folks,
> After the long wait, I finally have a CO.
> Now I need to run around for some documentation.
> Cheers!


Congrats Jivesha!


----------



## vickey1

Jivesha said:


> Folks,
> After the long wait, I finally have a CO.
> Now I need to run around for some documentation.
> Cheers!


congratulations jivesha..wish u a speedy grant


----------



## boolean

Werns said:


> I can't believe it!
> 
> Just after writing my previous post in which I said I'll be happy to get a CO in 2 weeks, I checked my emails and there was a letter from team 7.
> 
> WOW! 2 and 1/2 months is all it took to get a CO! That is so fast!
> 
> Well now I have to get PCC's and Medicals.
> Amazingly, they didn't ask for form 80. I have already filled everything in, but needed to get a document translated. Thank goodness I don't have to do that now!
> 
> Well, it will be a while before I get a grant, because we are going to South Africa for a visit in 2 weeks time and will apply for PCC then, and that takes at least 3 weeks in South Africa. So minimum of 6 weeks before I will get a grant.


Congratulations Werns! Nice to see March applicant getting CO.


----------



## boolean

Jivesha said:


> Folks,
> After the long wait, I finally have a CO.
> Now I need to run around for some documentation.
> Cheers!


Congratulations Jivesha!


----------



## gg3103

vishal182 said:


> How does an indian PCC works? I apply online..i go personally to RPO and then what? Can someone pls shed some light?


Hey Vishal... There are several posts highlighting this. Primarily you need to go PSK. If your police report is clean you will receive your PCC immediately else it will be issued after due police re verification.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gg3103

mahadse said:


> Apart from the FBI clearance, My document checklist also shows "US Local police record check" as requested. But I don't live in the US now. Should I furnish this document apart from the FBI clearance.
> 
> Person 2 (my wife) on the document checklist page has nothing listed. Just her name, DOB is alone visible. No list of items- required/met/requested. Further her medical forms with printed information is also not available to download. But the status page shows "further medicals required". Is it quite normal?


Mine does not even show anything regarding the PCC or FBI clearance on my document checklist or main page. But it was there on the email the CO sent to me. Also were you in US when you submitted your application, but forgot to update the CO when you came back? As far as my research, the US local PCC is required for US residents/citizens.

As for the medical forms not available for download, you should contact the CO regarding this. I remember the clinic asking me for this document for each one in my application.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vishal182

gg3103 said:


> Hey Vishal... There are several posts highlighting this. Primarily you need to go PSK. If your police report is clean you will receive your PCC immediately else it will be issued after due police re verification.3103
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks a lot gg


----------



## AllTime

*Direct Grant*

At last my CO got me Direct Grant !!!!!!!!! Woooo Hoooooo .... Yes its Direct Grant .... 

Below are my time lines 

ACS : 21 JULY 2011
IELTS :08 OCT 2011
Application Lodged : 7 FEB 2012
Medicals & PCC Pre Loaded : 1 MAY2012
CO Allocated : 25 MAY 2012 
Visa Grant : 25 MAY 2012

I wish all the forum members good luck... hope you all get your visa grants soon ... its really a great feeling.

Special mention to Jivesha(really appreciate your help) and Vickey1...


----------



## shanders

Got my pre-grant today


----------



## vishal182

AllTime said:


> At last my CO got me Direct Grant !!!!!!!!! Woooo Hoooooo .... Yes its Direct Grant ....
> 
> Below are my time lines
> 
> ACS : 21 JULY 2011
> IELTS :08 OCT 2011
> Application Lodged : 7 FEB 2012
> Medicals & PCC Pre Loaded : 1 MAY2012
> CO Allocated : 25 MAY 2012
> Visa Grant : 25 MAY 2012
> 
> I wish all the forum members good luck... hope you all get your visa grants soon ... its really a great feeling.
> 
> Special mention to Jivesha(really appreciate your help) and Vickey1...


Congrats..All the best..


----------



## vishal182

shanders said:


> Got my pre-grant today


Wonderful..all the best.


----------



## sandylewis

Congrats alltime n shanders. Getting excited. My time is near


----------



## Jivesha

AllTime said:


> At last my CO got me Direct Grant !!!!!!!!! Woooo Hoooooo .... Yes its Direct Grant ....
> 
> Below are my time lines
> 
> ACS : 21 JULY 2011
> IELTS :08 OCT 2011
> Application Lodged : 7 FEB 2012
> Medicals & PCC Pre Loaded : 1 MAY2012
> CO Allocated : 25 MAY 2012
> Visa Grant : 25 MAY 2012
> 
> I wish all the forum members good luck... hope you all get your visa grants soon ... its really a great feeling.
> 
> Special mention to Jivesha(really appreciate your help) and Vickey1...


Hearty Congratulations Alltime. See, I told you, your turn was near.
Have a great future ahead.


----------



## Jivesha

shanders said:


> Got my pre-grant today


Wonderful news Shanders. Congratulations. All the best for your future.


----------



## cutenice62

Jivesha said:


> Wonderful news Shanders. Congratulations. All the best for your future.


Hi Jivesha,

In case i change my current job, do i need to submit form 1221 again? or just change of circumstances form? (form no???)
by the way grant is just a foot away from you , hope every one get a grant asap.


----------



## hello420

AllTime said:


> At last my CO got me Direct Grant !!!!!!!!! Woooo Hoooooo .... Yes its Direct Grant ....
> 
> Below are my time lines
> 
> ACS : 21 JULY 2011
> IELTS :08 OCT 2011
> Application Lodged : 7 FEB 2012
> Medicals & PCC Pre Loaded : 1 MAY2012
> CO Allocated : 25 MAY 2012
> Visa Grant : 25 MAY 2012
> 
> I wish all the forum members good luck... hope you all get your visa grants soon ... its really a great feeling.
> 
> Special mention to Jivesha(really appreciate your help) and Vickey1...


Congrats.
Is it 175 independent visa?
Coz I see "NSW SS+ve".
What is this?


----------



## yappie

*Medicals??*

Hi everyone,

How long does it normally take for the medicals process to be finalised? Just confirmed with my doctor and my medicals were couriered yesterday... My PCC is also ready.. Only left with collecting it and sending to my agent to upload. I see a lot of people have been getting grants quite fast.. I pray I am one of the lucky ones ray:

My timelines are as follows:

IELTS: 17 Jan 2012
ACS: 24 Jan 2012
175 (online): 23 Feb 2012
CO Allocated: 19 May 2012
Medicals and PCC: 25 May 2012
Grant:


----------



## JBY

shanders said:


> Got my pre-grant today


Congrats shanders & AllTime on your grants!


----------



## JBY

yappie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How long does it normally take for the medicals process to be finalised? Just confirmed with my doctor and my medicals were couriered yesterday... My PCC is also ready.. Only left with collecting it and sending to my agent to upload. I see a lot of people have been getting grants quite fast.. I pray I am one of the lucky ones ray:
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> IELTS: 17 Jan 2012
> ACS: 24 Jan 2012
> 175 (online): 23 Feb 2012
> CO Allocated: 19 May 2012
> Medicals and PCC: 25 May 2012
> Grant:


First you need to calculate how long it would take for your medicals to reach australia, if your doctor using fast courier then 3 days max, some doctors cheapen out and use snail mail which can take 2 weeks.

Once HOC receives your medicals it usually takes few days or 2 weeks max if ur healthy with no issues and up to 2 months if your medicals are refereed for further investigations.


----------



## JBY

DIAC updated official CO allocation dates.

175 visa = 18th November 2011

I think we can assume that the official dates are now completely disconnected from the actual allocation dates! 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## yappie

JBY said:


> First you need to calculate how long it would take for your medicals to reach australia, if your doctor using fast courier then 3 days max, some doctors cheapen out and use snail mail which can take 2 weeks.
> 
> Once HOC receives your medicals it usually takes few days max 2 weeks if ur healthy with no issues and up to 2 months if your medicals are refereed for further investigations.


They have been couriered and will probably arrive on Saturday or Sunday... Ok, I will try and keep patient!:ranger: Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jivesha

cutenice62 said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> 
> In case i change my current job, do i need to submit form 1221 again? or just change of circumstances form? (form no???)
> by the way grant is just a foot away from you , hope every one get a grant asap.


Cutenice,
I'm not sure of the form number, but you will have to keep DIAC informed about the changes.

Other members,
Please guide if you have a better answer.


----------



## sb27

Jivesha said:


> Cutenice,
> I'm not sure of the form number, but you will have to keep DIAC informed about the changes.
> 
> Other members,
> Please guide if you have a better answer.


Form 1022 for change in circumstance notification.
Yes, job change is expected to be notified.


----------



## stormgal

yappie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How long does it normally take for the medicals process to be finalised? Just confirmed with my doctor and my medicals were couriered yesterday... My PCC is also ready.. Only left with collecting it and sending to my agent to upload. I see a lot of people have been getting grants quite fast.. I pray I am one of the lucky ones ray:
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> IELTS: 17 Jan 2012
> ACS: 24 Jan 2012
> 175 (online): 23 Feb 2012
> CO Allocated: 19 May 2012
> Medicals and PCC: 25 May 2012
> Grant:


"Mail-in" medicals are a pain! I had my medicals done early this month. They were then mailed as we don't have e-health, and even though my package was delivered last Monday, my documents checklist still shows up as "outstanding". Not sure how much longer I'll have to wait, but I hear the waiting time is 4 to 5 days. I'm already on my 5th day.


----------



## yappie

stormgal said:


> "Mail-in" medicals are a pain! I had my medicals done early this month. They were then mailed as we don't have e-health, and even though my package was delivered last Monday, my documents checklist still shows up as "outstanding". Not sure how much longer I'll have to wait, but I hear the waiting time is 4 to 5 days. I'm already on my 5th day.


Good luck Stormgal.. I believe now that after the medicals/PCC stage we are almost there... ALMOST.... :cheer2:


----------



## Jivesha

*New Member*



yappie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How long does it normally take for the medicals process to be finalised? Just confirmed with my doctor and my medicals were couriered yesterday... My PCC is also ready.. Only left with collecting it and sending to my agent to upload. I see a lot of people have been getting grants quite fast.. I pray I am one of the lucky ones ray:
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> IELTS: 17 Jan 2012
> ACS: 24 Jan 2012
> 175 (online): 23 Feb 2012
> CO Allocated: 19 May 2012
> Medicals and PCC: 25 May 2012
> Grant:


Welcome to the forum Yappie. Your details are added to the timeline spreadsheet.
Feel free to hang around and indulge yourselves in the discussions while you wait for your grant.
Wish you good luck!


----------



## Jivesha

The timeline spreadsheet has been updated with the latest CO allocations, grants and details of new comers.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


----------



## bangalg

Hi,
I applied for 175 on 15-Mar-2012. Can the administrator of the sheet please correct it? Thanks.


----------



## bangalg

Hi,
I wanted to know the full meaning of "allocation dates" as shown on the DIAC website. The date given is 18-Nov-11 for GSM 175. However, in reality we find that there are many Feb. and even a March applicant who have got COs. So what do we infer from the term 'allocation date'?


----------



## Werns

Jivesha said:


> The timeline spreadsheet has been updated with the latest CO allocations, grants and details of new comers.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


Could you update my CO allocation please. I got CO on 24/05.


----------



## foxle

*Count me in*

Hi guys,

Just found this thread,and i think its a great idea to start this Excel sheet...Kudos to the guy who started.I applied on 17 april 2012.Independent 175...nothing so far has happened on the application front..So just update the sheet...From India as well... I cant really update since the net is slow on the ship!


----------



## shanders

Jivesha said:


> Wonderful news Shanders. Congratulations. All the best for your future.


Thank you all for your wishes....

Many Many thanks for the forum mates for all the support and help provided.

Especially when I felt lost, stuck unable to know how to proceed....

I would not have been here if it were not for the expatforum....


----------



## velvetline

Hi

I am new to this forum.
I am 24 March 2012 applicant. My status has changed to "Application being further processed" on 24 May 2012. I haven't received any mail from CO. 
What does this mean? 

Does this mean that CO has been allocated and are reviewing the documents?
What are the possible timelines when i can get CO confirmation?

Do i have to go through medicals and PCC?

Pls advise


----------



## gg3103

velvetline said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I am 24 March 2012 applicant. My status has changed to "Application being further processed" on 24 May 2012. I haven't received any mail from CO.
> What does this mean?
> 
> Does this mean that CO has been allocated and are reviewing the documents?
> What are the possible timelines when i can get CO confirmation?
> 
> Do i have to go through medicals and PCC?
> 
> Pls advise


Welcome to this forum. Yes, when the status changes, it means a CO has been assigned. Keep your fingers crossed as you may be contacted by the CO anytime now. They will let you know abt PCC and medicals. You may actually begin the PCC process though. All the best 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg

Hi all,
Just checked my status- says "Application being processed further" with a date stamp of 24/05/2012. So do you think I will get a mail from them by say next week?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gg3103

bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> Just checked my status- says "Application being processed further" with a date stamp of 24/05/2012. So do you think I will get a mail from them by say next week?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congratulations !!! 
Mostly within next week. For me, I got mail the same date. Keep checking your mails esp. the spam mails as well..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## AllTime

hello420 said:


> Congrats.
> Is it 175 independent visa?
> Coz I see "NSW SS+ve".
> What is this?


Yes it is 175 ...
I applied for NSW SS after i submitted my 175.
I was about to apply for 176, scaring the flagged occupation SOL List, but i took a chance n continued with 175 ...:spit:


----------



## sandylewis

Congrats bangalg n valvetline. Wish you a speedy grant. I am still waiting. Looks like I am in the slowest CO team. Hopefully I'll get next week


----------



## cutenice62

sandylewis said:


> Congrats bangalg n valvetline. Wish you a speedy grant. I am still waiting. Looks like I am in the slowest CO team. Hopefully I'll get next week


does you boat contains a seat for me as well  ? i feel myself part of this same boat


----------



## Jivesha

Werns said:


> Could you update my CO allocation please. I got CO on 24/05.


Oops. How could I ever miss you. My bad!
Your timeline has been updated.


----------



## Jivesha

bangalg said:


> Hi,
> I applied for 175 on 15-Mar-2012. Can the administrator of the sheet please correct it? Thanks.


Bangalg, the dates are corrected.
Cheers!


----------



## Jivesha

*New Member*



foxle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just found this thread,and i think its a great idea to start this Excel sheet...Kudos to the guy who started.I applied on 17 april 2012.Independent 175...nothing so far has happened on the application front..So just update the sheet...From India as well... I cant really update since the net is slow on the ship!


Welcome to the forum Foxle.:clap2: Feel free to indulge yourselves in the conversations.

Your details are added to the timeline spreadsheet. 
Can you let us know the following details please.
1. Your occupation
2. Have you front loaded Meds and PCC?
3. Are you using an agent?


----------



## Jivesha

bangalg said:


> Hi,
> I wanted to know the full meaning of "allocation dates" as shown on the DIAC website. The date given is 18-Nov-11 for GSM 175. However, in reality we find that there are many Feb. and even a March applicant who have got COs. So what do we infer from the term 'allocation date'?


Well, in simple terms it means that there is at least one 19th Nov applicant who does not have a CO. All others who applied before 19th Nov have a CO.

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## Jivesha

velvetline said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I am 24 March 2012 applicant. My status has changed to "Application being further processed" on 24 May 2012. I haven't received any mail from CO.
> What does this mean?
> 
> Does this mean that CO has been allocated and are reviewing the documents?
> What are the possible timelines when i can get CO confirmation?
> 
> Do i have to go through medicals and PCC?
> 
> Pls advise


Firstly, welcome to the forum Velvetline.

Yes, the chances are pretty good that you have a CO. You will receive an email any moment.
You can proceed with the Medicals and PCC. PCC can take time depending on your case so you can kick start that immediately.
Good luck for your visa hunt!


----------



## yappie

Jivesha said:


> Welcome to the forum Yappie. Your details are added to the timeline spreadsheet.
> Feel free to hang around and indulge yourselves in the discussions while you wait for your grant.
> Wish you good luck!


Thanks Jivesha! Please change my ACS outcome to ICT Business Analyst instead of Systems Engineer. Thanks


----------



## Jivesha

yappie said:


> Thanks Jivesha! Please change my ACS outcome to ICT Business Analyst instead of Systems Engineer. Thanks


The correction has been done.


----------



## bangalg

sandylewis said:


> Congrats bangalg n valvetline. Wish you a speedy grant. I am still waiting. Looks like I am in the slowest CO team. Hopefully I'll get next week


Thanks  however, I would wait until the CO actually writes to me. You will most likely get a direct grant anytime since you have front loaded everything. I was actually "following" you and planned to book my medicals after your case progressed. But I have now rushed and booked my meds for Monday 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## shawais

AllTime said:


> At last my CO got me Direct Grant !!!!!!!!! Woooo Hoooooo .... Yes its Direct Grant ....
> 
> Below are my time lines
> 
> ACS : 21 JULY 2011
> IELTS :08 OCT 2011
> Application Lodged : 7 FEB 2012
> Medicals & PCC Pre Loaded : 1 MAY2012
> CO Allocated : 25 MAY 2012
> Visa Grant : 25 MAY 2012
> 
> I wish all the forum members good luck... hope you all get your visa grants soon ... its really a great feeling.
> 
> Special mention to Jivesha(really appreciate your help) and Vickey1...


Congrats, wish u goodluck... When r u planning to move?


----------



## twister292

My CO seems to be pretty quiet as well...I emailed asking for status update and got no reply, and then I called the GSM enquiry line and was told that my CO is satisfied with my docs, but the processing is still going on, and to quote their words "just sit back and wait...if the CO isn't coming back to you, it's a good sign".


----------



## bangalg

twister292 said:


> My CO seems to be pretty quiet as well...I emailed asking for status update and got no reply, and then I called the GSM enquiry line and was told that my CO is satisfied with my docs, but the processing is still going on, and to quote their words "just sit back and wait...if the CO isn't coming back to you, it's a good sign".


Can you please give me the GSM Enquiry number you called at?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## twister292

bangalg said:


> Can you please give me the GSM Enquiry number you called at?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


1300 364 613 to dial from within Australia. Try +61 before it to see if it works from outside, not sure of that though.


----------



## Player

Guys I have some information that I think should be informed to CO but I am confused, whether the changes I will inform to the case officer will be welcomed by him in a pleasant manner or will he doubt my credibility since the changes include change in office location, change in HR manager mobile number which i have provided on the experience letter, change in telephone number of the office. Additionally previous employer has also changed the phone numbers (mentioned on the experience letter) however the address is still the same. Website domain has been moved from .com to another one. :S I am super confused about how the CO would see these changes....
Please support me and input your thoughts....


----------



## AllTime

shawais said:


> Congrats, wish u goodluck... When r u planning to move?


Thanks.. and moving hopefully after ramadan i.e. Aug


----------



## Player

Player said:


> Guys I have some information that I think should be informed to CO but I am confused, whether the changes I will inform to the case officer will be welcomed by him in a pleasant manner or will he doubt my credibility since the changes include change in office location, change in HR manager mobile number which i have provided on the experience letter, change in telephone number of the office. Additionally previous employer has also changed the phone numbers (mentioned on the experience letter) however the address is still the same. Website domain has been moved from .com to another one. :S I am super confused about how the CO would see these changes....
> Please support me and input your thoughts....


For these changes should I also update the form 80 and form 1221


----------



## JBY

Player said:


> For these changes should I also update the form 80 and form 1221


Hey Player, do you know if DIAC has already completed your job verification ? are all your documents MET ? except for the external security check? 

IF they already called your employers for verification and its complete i don't think you have much to worry about updating them. 

Otherwise you will have to update DIAC, in your email explain the situation clearly as to clarify that its just a matter of them changing office locations (very normal for any business to do). Don't worry your CO will not take it in a negative way, as long as all your info is verifiable there is nothing to worry about at all. 

You cannot update for 80/1221 once you upload it, instead you have to fill this form http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf and send it to your CO.

along with the form you can optionally attach evidence to these changes such as new business card, or website link, etc.


----------



## AngiW

Hi everyone!

Congrats to all those who got cos and grants since I last checked in- Werns, Jivesha, bangalg, gg3103 and valvetline with COs. I hope your grants aren't far away!

And woo hoo for AllTime and Shanders for your grants!! Great news!!!!

JBY have you had any word yet? We applied around the same time and got our COs at a similar time too. I REALLY hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## srivasu

I applied for 175 with my wife as a co applicant. In the "Electronic Status Application Inquiry Page" (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/checklist.do), there is a link for Form 1221 under my wife's name. 

The form is not available when I click on the link provided & I am also instructed to load this form within 28 days of my application.

Did someone else also face this problem ?


----------



## sb27

srivasu said:


> I applied for 175 with my wife as a co applicant. In the "Electronic Status Application Inquiry Page" (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/checklist.do), there is a link for Form 1221 under my wife's name.
> 
> The form is not available when I click on the link provided & I am also instructed to load this form within 28 days of my application.
> 
> Did someone else also face this problem ?


Just download the form from diac website n fill it. It is found in the link where all forms are found. 
Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 1 to 99


----------



## srivasu

sb27 said:


> Just download the form from diac website n fill it. It is found in the link where all forms are found.
> Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 1 to 99


Thanks sb27! I've got a few more queries -

1. Did you post this form to Adelaide center or did you fill it, scan it and upload it ?
2. It asks several interesting questions like -
2.1 Q19,20 and 21 which ask when we intend to come to Australia and where do we want to stay. I do not know this yet, how have you answered this question?


----------



## JBY

srivasu said:


> Thanks sb27! I've got a few more queries -
> 
> 1. Did you post this form to Adelaide center or did you fill it, scan it and upload it ?
> 2. It asks several interesting questions like -
> 2.1 Q19,20 and 21 which ask when we intend to come to Australia and where do we want to stay. I do not know this yet, how have you answered this question?


1. You have to scan & upload it online

2. Just leave them blank, i did the same and didn't face any issue, since you are 175 PR application there is no way for you to know when you will go and which place you will be at. If you were 176 for example, you will write down the state that sponsored you.


----------



## JBY

AngiW said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Congrats to all those who got cos and grants since I last checked in- Werns, Jivesha, bangalg, gg3103 and valvetline with COs. I hope your grants aren't far away!
> 
> And woo hoo for AllTime and Shanders for your grants!! Great news!!!!
> 
> JBY have you had any word yet? We applied around the same time and got our COs at a similar time too. I REALLY hope you get some good news soon.


Good to hear from you AngiW, I somehow ended up with a stubborn CO :tongue1:, have been emailing some stuff back and forth but i'm hoping for good news soon as things look finalized now


----------



## forlorn79

Just a bit of an update. Last week was at the clinic to perform medical check up only to find my wife and childs name not updated on the system. So i had to contact my agent and since they sent an email. Aparently this is not unusual. So if you have spare time you might just want to do a quick check with the place you are doing medicals to make everyone's name is there.


----------



## vishal182

Looks like a real dull start for the week.. :-(


----------



## yappie

vishal182 said:


> Looks like a real dull start for the week.. :-(


Sigh... It does 
Hopefully things will start looking up midweek? My PCC now reflects as MET... Left with medicals only which were received in Sydney a few hours ago (according to DHL tracking)... So hopefully in a few days that process will be done ray:


----------



## obelixous

Quick response from the CO, Visa granted...

Yipeeeeeeeeee... 

The process lasted close to two years for me because of hiccups we faced along the way. The wait has been more than worth it... Now need to setup a date for the validation trip (Need to validate before Jan 2013), will try to go over in July or Aug to Melbourne. I want to search for jobs while on the validation trip. Suggestions on how to search for a job, or which month is likely to be more productive for job search in the field of IT / Software Development are most welcome.


----------



## fjamils

obelixous said:


> Quick response from the CO, Visa granted...
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> The process lasted close to two years for me because of hiccups we faced along the way. The wait has been more than worth it... Now need to setup a date for the validation trip (Need to validate before Jan 2013), will try to go over in July or Aug to Melbourne. I want to search for jobs while on the validation trip. Suggestions on how to search for a job, or which month is likely to be more productive for job search in the field of IT / Software Development are most welcome.


congrats mate n best of luck for your move!


----------



## vishal182

obelixous said:


> Quick response from the CO, Visa granted...
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> The process lasted close to two years for me because of hiccups we faced along the way. The wait has been more than worth it... Now need to setup a date for the validation trip (Need to validate before Jan 2013), will try to go over in July or Aug to Melbourne. I want to search for jobs while on the validation trip. Suggestions on how to search for a job, or which month is likely to be more productive for job search in the field of IT / Software Development are most welcome.


Congrats.. All the best for your move..


----------



## Jivesha

obelixous said:


> Quick response from the CO, Visa granted...
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeee...


Congratulations. All the best for a bright future.


----------



## Player

JBY said:


> Hey Player, do you know if DIAC has already completed your job verification ? are all your documents MET ? except for the external security check?
> 
> IF they already called your employers for verification and its complete i don't think you have much to worry about updating them.
> 
> Otherwise you will have to update DIAC, in your email explain the situation clearly as to clarify that its just a matter of them changing office locations (very normal for any business to do). Don't worry your CO will not take it in a negative way, as long as all your info is verifiable there is nothing to worry about at all.
> 
> You cannot update for 80/1221 once you upload it, instead you have to fill this form http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf and send it to your CO.
> 
> along with the form you can optionally attach evidence to these changes such as new business card, or website link, etc.




They have not called my employers so far...


----------



## JBY

obelixous said:


> Quick response from the CO, Visa granted...
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> The process lasted close to two years for me because of hiccups we faced along the way. The wait has been more than worth it... Now need to setup a date for the validation trip (Need to validate before Jan 2013), will try to go over in July or Aug to Melbourne. I want to search for jobs while on the validation trip. Suggestions on how to search for a job, or which month is likely to be more productive for job search in the field of IT / Software Development are most welcome.


Congrats obelixous ! All the best for a great future ahead in Australia.

I hear March - September are the best months to get a job, but there are many people who think otherwise, so its not a sure thing.


----------



## coolsnake

obelixous said:


> Quick response from the CO, Visa granted...
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> The process lasted close to two years for me because of hiccups we faced along the way. The wait has been more than worth it... Now need to setup a date for the validation trip (Need to validate before Jan 2013), will try to go over in July or Aug to Melbourne. I want to search for jobs while on the validation trip. Suggestions on how to search for a job, or which month is likely to be more productive for job search in the field of IT / Software Development are most welcome.


Congrats Obelixous!!! Party hard tonight. 

Good luck with the move to OZ.


----------



## Sanjukta

*CO allocated!!*

Hi everyone

We got a CO allocated today .......yeaaahhhhhh :clap2: :clap2:......time to gather all documents and get this thing moving.....

I do need some information from you all though......Are all 175 applicants asked to fill out form 80? What is the main purpose of this form? 

Thanks!


----------



## JBY

Sanjukta said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We got a CO allocated today .......yeaaahhhhhh :clap2: :clap2:......time to gather all documents and get this thing moving.....
> 
> I do need some information from you all though......Are all 175 applicants asked to fill out form 80? What is the main purpose of this form?
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats Sanjukta! 

Well not everyone is asked for form80, but the majority are asked for it, especially if your passport is from an HR country. Personally i just front loaded it. The purpose of this form is so DIAC has detailed information about your current, present details of your character, travel history, residence history, any criminal records, etc. 

The form is a bit detailed so make sure you don't make any mistakes.


----------



## lalu

*hi*

@Shajukta

did ur application at any point says application being processed further.or was it direct co allocation


----------



## Sanjukta

lalu said:


> @Shajukta
> 
> did ur application at any point says application being processed further.or was it direct co allocation


It was a direct CO allocation.


----------



## Sanjukta

JBY said:


> Congrats Sanjukta!
> 
> Well not everyone is asked for form80, but the majority are asked for it, especially if your passport is from an HR country. Personally i just front loaded it. The purpose of this form is so DIAC has detailed information about your current, present details of your character, travel history, residence history, any criminal records, etc.
> 
> The form is a bit detailed so make sure you don't make any mistakes.


Thanks for the response. 

I see one of the questions in the form is asking all the countries we have visited even short term....this would mean we need to provide the list of all the countries that we may have visited even for few hours for tourism...am I right?


----------



## JBY

Sanjukta said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I see one of the questions in the form is asking all the countries we have visited even short term....this would mean we need to provide the list of all the countries that we may have visited even for few hours for tourism...am I right?


Well, personally i only listed the ones i spent atleast 1 complete day at. I left out countries which i've only "transit" as i felt it was unnecessary. But yes, you need to mention all countries you visited, short term included, under "purpose" you may mention "Tourism"


----------



## Sanjukta

JBY said:


> Well, personally i only listed the ones i spent atleast 1 complete day at. I left out countries which i've only "transit" as i felt it was unnecessary. But yes, you need to mention all countries you visited, short term included, under "purpose" you may mention "Tourism"


Thanks for the response. I get the idea now. 

How's your application coming along?


----------



## lalu

*Fbi*

@Sajuntka


one more quick question

did you apply for fbi clearance?


----------



## bangalg

Sanjukta said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We got a CO allocated today .......yeaaahhhhhh :clap2: :clap2:......time to gather all documents and get this thing moving.....
> 
> I do need some information from you all though......Are all 175 applicants asked to fill out form 80? What is the main purpose of this form?
> 
> Thanks!


Can you please go to your "application inquiry" page and let us know the date-stamp against an entry which says "application being processed further"? Need to figure out approx how long after ABPF you got a CO. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanjukta

lalu said:


> @Sajuntka
> 
> 
> one more quick question
> 
> did you apply for fbi clearance?


Yeah I applied for FBI clearence and they received my request on April 17th, my card was charged on May 4th and I received FBI clearence report on May 27th. I am yet to get the local police report which just takes a day and I also need to apply for stage 2 for Indian PCC this week with the Indian consulate.


----------



## Sanjukta

bangalg said:


> Can you please go to your "application inquiry" page and let us know the date-stamp against an entry which says "application being processed further"? Need to figure out approx how long after ABPF you got a CO. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


ABPF on 28 May 2012


----------



## bangalg

AngiW said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Congrats to all those who got cos and grants since I last checked in- Werns, Jivesha, bangalg, gg3103 and valvetline with COs. I hope your grants aren't far away!
> 
> And woo hoo for AllTime and Shanders for your grants!! Great news!!!!
> 
> JBY have you had any word yet? We applied around the same time and got our COs at a similar time too. I REALLY hope you get some good news soon.


I am yet to receive a CO although status shows ABPF since 23-may. Has velvetine got a CO?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Riza2012

bangalg said:


> I am yet to receive a CO although status shows ABPF since 23-may. Has velvetine got a CO?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


no, this mean you have a CO but he didn't bother to check your documents yet and sending you an email , it can take sometime 2 week


----------



## Laurencen

Just thought I'd mention that after getting back from a long weekend away camping(it is a holiday today in Switzerland) that I noticed my application went ABPF on the 24th of May, exactly two months after I applied for my 175. 
Lets hope a CO gets in contact soon, though medicals are already booked for June.


----------



## Sanjukta

*FORM 80 Question 19*

People who have filled out form 80 what do you all write for question number 19....contact address in Australia. We do not have any contact in Aus what do we write for this question?


----------



## JBY

Sanjukta said:


> People who have filled out form 80 what do you all write for question number 19....contact address in Australia. We do not have any contact in Aus what do we write for this question?


leave it blank or write N/A, both are acceptable.


----------



## AngiW

Congratulations Obelixous!!! Awesome news!

And congratulations to Sanjukta on getting a CO - a great start to the week


----------



## sandylewis

No CO as yet for me. Boo woo. Love with DIAC continues. 457 took 2 months instead of 2 weeks. Now CO has gone camping n forgot my application. Agent says it depends on case to case and DIAC won't reply. Not sure what to do........


----------



## bangalg

sandylewis said:


> No CO as yet for me. Boo woo. Love with DIAC continues. 457 took 2 months instead of 2 weeks. Now CO has gone camping n forgot my application. Agent says it depends on case to case and DIAC won't reply. Not sure what to do........


Don't worry... There is still time- does your status show ABPF at least?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sandylewis

Absolutely no change. Frustrating now. All plans in state of flux now.


----------



## bangalg

sandylewis said:


> Absolutely no change. Frustrating now. All plans in state of flux now.


Wait for SOL2012 to be announced. If ICTBA is still on the list, then no worries. Let DIAC take another month. No problem. Stress comes if we assume worse case scenario of ICT BA being delisted.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandhani

bangalg said:


> Wait for SOL2012 to be announced. If ICTBA is still on the list, then no worries. Let DIAC take another month. No problem. Stress comes if we assume worse case scenario of ICT BA being delisted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


SOL 2012 is the one thing I am most interested at this point of time in my life since I awaiting for PCC from India,Germany and USA and what IF SOL 2012 is not having 261313 i.e. software engineer then what should I do ...I hope SOL will be released by first week of June or latest by second..


----------



## SMShoaib

sandylewis said:


> No CO as yet for me. Boo woo. Love with DIAC continues. 457 took 2 months instead of 2 weeks. Now CO has gone camping n forgot my application. Agent says it depends on case to case and DIAC won't reply. Not sure what to do........


You are not the only one who launched application on 13 Feb 12; I'm also waiting for CO.


----------



## sandylewis

Yeah and there is one more "Melbourne" as well



SMShoaib said:


> You are not the only one who launched application on 13 Feb 12; I'm also waiting for CO.


----------



## cutenice62

mandhani said:


> SOL 2012 is the one thing I am most interested at this point of time in my life since I awaiting for PCC from India,Germany and USA and what IF SOL 2012 is not having 261313 i.e. software engineer then what should I do ...I hope SOL will be released by first week of June or latest by second..


i don't think so software engineering would be excluded...... and if so would it effect our case????????


----------



## hello420

mandhani said:


> SOL 2012 is the one thing I am most interested at this point of time in my life since I awaiting for PCC from India,Germany and USA and what IF SOL 2012 is not having 261313 i.e. software engineer then what should I do ...I hope SOL will be released by first week of June or latest by second..


This is new. If the 2012 list does not have that then will it effect the applications already filed? 
Mine was filed on 3rd May 2012. I too applied under Software Engineer category.


----------



## Z Khan

Will the change in SOL be effecting already launched applications ?????????????
I mean will it not be for the applicants post 1st July 2012?????


----------



## itskamran

hello420 said:


> This is new. If the 2012 list does not have that then will it effect the applications already filed?
> Mine was filed on 3rd May 2012. I too applied under Software Engineer category.


don't worry dude Software Engineer can't be removed


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> Will the change in SOL be effecting already launched applications ?????????????
> I mean will it not be for the applicants post 1st July 2012?????


CO allocation priority may change, i think


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> CO allocation priority may change, i think


In case CO is already allocated ???//


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> In case CO is already allocated ???//


then nothing to worry about, sit back relax and enjoy the irritating wait for pakistanis security checks


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> In case CO is already allocated ???//


share your timlines please


----------



## sandylewis

My agent says it wont affect the people who have applied before the SOL list arrives but my gut feeling is that we will be moved to cat 5 but looking at the speed that also may not take too long.



Z Khan said:


> In case CO is already allocated ???//


----------



## cutenice62

sandylewis said:


> My agent says it wont affect the people who have applied before the SOL list arrives but my gut feeling is that we will be moved to cat 5 but looking at the speed that also may not take too long.


i don't think so, well lets c.......now :focus:

who else get co from Feb-March.


----------



## melbourne

sandylewis said:


> Yeah and there is one more "Melbourne" as well


I am here 
Reading the posts on continuous basis and waiting for both the updates: ABPF --> CO.

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne

By the way, can we have our PCC and medicals done in Bangalore before allocation of CO.
Anyone did like that?

-Melbourne


----------



## vishal182

melbourne said:


> I am here
> Reading the posts on continuous basis and waiting for both the updates: ABPF --> CO.
> 
> -Melbourne


Me too buddy. This wait is killing me..


----------



## melbourne

vishal182 said:


> Me too buddy. This wait is killing me..


Vishal,

Where are you based? Have you done your PCC and medicals?

-Melbourne


----------



## sandylewis

PCC can be done anytime in blore but I am not sure of medicals. Looks like we all have the same CO allocated.


----------



## vishal182

melbourne said:


> By the way, can we have our PCC and medicals done in Bangalore before allocation of CO.
> Anyone did like that?
> 
> -Melbourne


I think this shouldn't be a problem. You can do both the medicals and PCC and pre-load them. I am working on my PCC and holding on the Medicals. I thought of pushing medicals as much as possible as the initial entry date is mostly based on this. Also the clinic takes only 1 weeks time i believe to upload your documents.


----------



## sb27

melbourne said:


> By the way, can we have our PCC and medicals done in Bangalore before allocation of CO.
> Anyone did like that?
> 
> -Melbourne


Yes you can get both done before CO allocation. I did it from Bangalore only.


----------



## vishal182

melbourne said:


> Vishal,
> 
> Where are you based? Have you done your PCC and medicals?
> 
> -Melbourne


I am from Bangalore as well.. 

PCC is the toughest nut to crack after running thro some of the posts here..


----------



## sandylewis

Me too from blore but presently in Sydney. The initial entry date is based on PCC. Another day went by without CO's


----------



## JBY

*Visa Grant*

Hi Guys,

After a bumpy road, emails back and forth with my CO, countless delays and at some point sort of lost hope entirely, i got my visa grant letter today!! What a way to wake up to this, made my day  

Its amazing the things we went through in this journey but in the end its totally worth it! :thumb:

Wish everyone else who are still waiting on their Grants & COs success soon


----------



## Tess2011

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a bumpy road, emails back and forth with my CO, countless delays and at some point sort of lost hope entirely, i got my visa grant letter today!! What a way to wake up to this, made my day
> 
> Its amazing the things we went through in this journey but in the end its totally worth it! :thumb:
> 
> Wish everyone else who are still waiting on their Grants & COs success soon


That's awsome JBY 
Congratulations!
Best of luck with your move.


----------



## fjamils

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a bumpy road, emails back and forth with my CO, countless delays and at some point sort of lost hope entirely, i got my visa grant letter today!! What a way to wake up to this, made my day
> 
> Its amazing the things we went through in this journey but in the end its totally worth it! :thumb:
> 
> Wish everyone else who are still waiting on their Grants & COs success soon


heyy!! congrats buddy


----------



## AllTime

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a bumpy road, emails back and forth with my CO, countless delays and at some point sort of lost hope entirely, i got my visa grant letter today!! What a way to wake up to this, made my day
> 
> Its amazing the things we went through in this journey but in the end its totally worth it! :thumb:
> 
> Wish everyone else who are still waiting on their Grants & COs success soon


Congrats JBY ...


----------



## vishal182

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a bumpy road, emails back and forth with my CO, countless delays and at some point sort of lost hope entirely, i got my visa grant letter today!! What a way to wake up to this, made my day
> 
> Its amazing the things we went through in this journey but in the end its totally worth it! :thumb:
> 
> Wish everyone else who are still waiting on their Grants & COs success soon


Ah finally the first grant this week.. Congrats dude.. All the very best for your future.


----------



## bangalg

bangalg said:


> I am yet to receive a CO although status shows ABPF since 23-may. Has velvetine got a CO?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Got a CO today 
The usual have been asked for - employment remuneration proof, health and PCC. Just got my medicals done today.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ozdreamz

*175 after 176*

First, Congrats all who are getting CO's ad grants!

Second, Does anyone know here if I can apply for 175 after getting 176 grants. I mean is it possible in the first place?


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> share your timlines please


Application Date: 7th June 2011 (Online) | Visa Type: 175 | Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer | CO Contacted: CO havent contacted me till now however as far the information given by DIAC operator I have already been allotted a CO in last week of December. The date mentioned my status as ABPF is 05/01/2012


----------



## SMShoaib

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a bumpy road, emails back and forth with my CO, countless delays and at some point sort of lost hope entirely, i got my visa grant letter today!! What a way to wake up to this, made my day
> 
> Its amazing the things we went through in this journey but in the end its totally worth it! :thumb:
> 
> Wish everyone else who are still waiting on their Grants & COs success soon


Congrats JBY


----------



## fjamils

bangalg said:


> Got a CO today
> The usual have been asked for - employment remuneration proof, health and PCC. Just got my medicals done today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


hey Bangalg congrats.. im so close to getting a CO..lolz


----------



## SMShoaib

Z Khan said:


> Application Date: 7th June 2011 (Online) | Visa Type: 175 | Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer | CO Contacted: CO havent contacted me till now however as far the information given by DIAC operator I have already been allotted a CO in last week of December. The date mentioned my status as ABPF is 05/01/2012


Had you uploaded Form 80 before 05/01/2012?


----------



## bangalg

I have been asked to show "proof of remuneration" which MUST include the following:

Payslips
Bank Statements
Taxation Documents
Superannuation Statements

I do not have any super-annuation or Provident-fund Statement over the past 10 years but I can give all of the rest. Is there anyone who has managed without giving PF Statement?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## anj1976

Congratulations JBY & Bangalg.. you are not far from getting it as well


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed

Congrats JBY Cherish


----------



## bangalg

anj1976 said:


> Congratulations JBY & Bangalg.. you are not far from getting it as well


Thanks, Anj... I should thank you for your constant guidance...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Diana1375

Hi everyone, received my grant today . Please update me thanks. Will need lots of advice on my move.


----------



## fjamils

Diana1375 said:


> Hi everyone, received my grant today . Please update me thanks. Will need lots of advice on my move.


congrats Diana1375 n best of luck for your move!!


----------



## gg3103

Diana1375 said:


> Hi everyone, received my grant today . Please update me thanks. Will need lots of advice on my move.


Congratulations Diana1375. Wish you the very best with your upcoming move. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## AngiW

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a bumpy road, emails back and forth with my CO, countless delays and at some point sort of lost hope entirely, i got my visa grant letter today!! What a way to wake up to this, made my day
> 
> Its amazing the things we went through in this journey but in the end its totally worth it! :thumb:
> 
> Wish everyone else who are still waiting on their Grants & COs success soon


FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! I knew it couldn't be too far away! 
Delighted for you - now go and celebrate!:clap2:

Also - congrats to Diana1375! And delighted to hear that Bangalg has their co. One step closer - it'll be your turn soon


----------



## velvetline

bangalg said:


> Got a CO today
> The usual have been asked for - employment remuneration proof, health and PCC. Just got my medicals done today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Good Show Bangalg.
I Still didn't any comms from CO yet. waiting for postive comms....My status still shows ABPF


----------



## gg3103

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a bumpy road, emails back and forth with my CO, countless delays and at some point sort of lost hope entirely, i got my visa grant letter today!! What a way to wake up to this, made my day
> 
> Its amazing the things we went through in this journey but in the end its totally worth it! :thumb:
> 
> Wish everyone else who are still waiting on their Grants & COs success soon


Congratulations JBY!!! Wish you the very best with your move . Any decision on when would you be moving and which city, if I may ask?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## stormgal

Hi guys, I have also received my grant just now. 

I want to thank all members of this board who have been extremely helpful - including _shel, WeekRish, Amaslam, armandra, tcscivic12, anj1976, jb12 - I'm sure there are others whom I have nervously pounded with questions lol, you guys are awesome! I'm sure there are others whom I haven't mentioned lol 

Thanks to the moderators for keeping up a very helpful forum, and I wish the rest of you on the waiting list a speedy grant :clap2:


----------



## gg3103

stormgal said:


> Hi guys, I have also received my grant just now.
> 
> I want to thank all members of this board who have been extremely helpful - including _shel, WeekRish, Amaslam, armandra, tcscivic12, anj1976, jb12 - I'm sure there are others whom I have nervously pounded with questions lol, you guys are awesome! I'm sure there are others whom I haven't mentioned lol
> 
> Thanks to the moderators for keeping up a very helpful forum, and I wish the rest of you on the waiting list a speedy grant :clap2:


Congratulations Stormgal!!!  All the best with your move...If I may ask, when do you intend to move and where in the Oz?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## stormgal

gg3103 said:


> Congratulations Stormgal!!!  All the best with your move...If I may ask, when do you intend to move and where in the Oz?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Thanks gg3103 - 

To be honest, not sure when I'll move yet, but I plan on acting on my move very quickly so that I can have the ability to travel back and forth during the 5 years. As for where, I'm not sure yet (but nowhere regional at the moment) lolol - 

How about yourself, do you have a place of preference?


----------



## gg3103

stormgal said:


> Thanks gg3103 -
> 
> To be honest, not sure when I'll move yet, but I plan on acting on my move very quickly so that I can have the ability to travel back and forth during the 5 years. As for where, I'm not sure yet (but nowhere regional at the moment) lolol -
> 
> How about yourself, do you have a place of preference?


I am thinking of Melbourne or Perth as I have couple of family friends there, in case I have to go there and look for a job. But that seems to be a distant dream, as I am still awaiting my FBI clearance, without which I won't be getting a grant :-(

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## stormgal

gg3103 said:


> I am thinking of Melbourne or Perth as I have couple of family friends there, in case I have to go there and look for a job. But that seems to be a distant dream, as I am still awaiting my FBI clearance, without which I won't be getting a grant :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Me too, I like Melbourne as well 
And yes, that FBI clearance takes a while - 1 month 1/2 for me  - but don't worry, it'll go by very fast ~


----------



## sandylewis

*Direct Pre Grant*

Guys got my direct pre grant. yeah yeah yeah.

Really happy.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



stormgal said:


> Me too, I like Melbourne as well
> And yes, that FBI clearance takes a while - 1 month 1/2 for me  - but don't worry, it'll go by very fast ~


----------



## SMShoaib

Congratulation Sandylewis... Looks like my CO is also not far away from me 




sandylewis said:


> Guys got my direct pre grant. yeah yeah yeah.
> 
> Really happy.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fjamils

stormgal said:


> Hi guys, I have also received my grant just now.
> 
> I want to thank all members of this board who have been extremely helpful - including _shel, WeekRish, Amaslam, armandra, tcscivic12, anj1976, jb12 - I'm sure there are others whom I have nervously pounded with questions lol, you guys are awesome! I'm sure there are others whom I haven't mentioned lol
> 
> Thanks to the moderators for keeping up a very helpful forum, and I wish the rest of you on the waiting list a speedy grant :clap2:


congrats stormgal n best of luck!!


----------



## fjamils

sandylewis said:


> Guys got my direct pre grant. yeah yeah yeah.
> 
> Really happy.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


hey congrats sandylewis!!


----------



## sandylewis

Yeah. He/She is not far. Looks like there are working in the background.

Checked 30 mins back and no update and then suddenly agent calls up and here i am with the pre grant.

Thanks all for bearing with my impatience, these last few days were really hard. 

I'll be in this forum to help others even though i dont know much as my agent did everything.



SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Sandylewis... Looks like my CO is also not far away from me


----------



## AllTime

sandylewis said:


> Guys got my direct pre grant. yeah yeah yeah.
> 
> Really happy.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:




Congrats ... n All the best


----------



## ozdreamz

*Got 175*

Hi All,

Just received a direct grant for 175. 

Applied on 22-Mar-12. Got CO 29-May-12 and Grant 30-May-12.

Thanks for everyone who helped!


----------



## sandylewis

Congrats ozdreamz. All the best for your future



ozdreamz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a direct grant for 175.
> 
> Applied on 22-Mar-12. Got CO 29-May-12 and Grant 30-May-12.
> 
> Thanks for everyone who helped!


----------



## fjamils

ozdreamz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a direct grant for 175.
> 
> Applied on 22-Mar-12. Got CO 29-May-12 and Grant 30-May-12.
> 
> Thanks for everyone who helped!


congrats ozdreamz!:cheer2:


----------



## cutenice62

Congrats ... n All the best ......

SMShoaib...hope so you also get a speedy grant, front load all documents and hope for the best.


----------



## bangalg

sandylewis said:


> Guys got my direct pre grant. yeah yeah yeah.
> 
> Really happy.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations! I told you it will be a direct grant! All the best for your future. I would be glad if you let me know of any openings. You know my background. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg

stormgal said:


> Hi guys, I have also received my grant just now.
> 
> I want to thank all members of this board who have been extremely helpful - including _shel, WeekRish, Amaslam, armandra, tcscivic12, anj1976, jb12 - I'm sure there are others whom I have nervously pounded with questions lol, you guys are awesome! I'm sure there are others whom I haven't mentioned lol
> 
> Thanks to the moderators for keeping up a very helpful forum, and I wish the rest of you on the waiting list a speedy grant :clap2:


Congratulations stormgal. You have been of great help as well to many on this forum. I have been a keen follower of your comments on various topics. Wish you all the best!
By the way, it seems it took over 20 days from the day you submitted all required docs to the day you actually got the grant. Going by current standards, that seems like a long time!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## SMShoaib

Recent trend from Pakistani application shows that security clearance time takes about 9 to 12 months form the date of CO. Therefore, it is unwise to front load all the documents. I'll wait for CO call to do the same.

Thanks for the best wishes 



cutenice62 said:


> Congrats ... n All the best ......
> 
> SMShoaib...hope so you also get a speedy grant, front load all documents and hope for the best.


----------



## melbourne

sandylewis said:


> Guys got my direct pre grant. yeah yeah yeah.
> 
> Really happy.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Awesome!

Congratulations!

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne

Guys/Gals,

I have got a CO today 

-Melbourne


----------



## Player

Guys
I emailed all of my information updates to CO and also asked the status of my application. I got his reply as well, which after saying thanks for the provided information informed me that the security checks are still underway.

Lets hope for the best. Thanks all who provided their quality inputs.


----------



## vishal182

melbourne said:


> Guys/Gals,
> 
> I have got a CO today
> 
> -Melbourne


Thats a great news.. All the best.


----------



## melbourne

vishal182 said:


> Thats a great news.. All the best.


Thanks Vishal.

-Melbourne


----------



## SMShoaib

melbourne said:


> Guys/Gals,
> 
> I have got a CO today
> 
> -Melbourne


Congratulation Melbourne. Best of luck for ur future


----------



## Riza2012

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a bumpy road, emails back and forth with my CO, countless delays and at some point sort of lost hope entirely, i got my visa grant letter today!! What a way to wake up to this, made my day
> 
> Its amazing the things we went through in this journey but in the end its totally worth it! :thumb:
> 
> Wish everyone else who are still waiting on their Grants & COs success soon


Congrats JBY & Stormgal on your grants !!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2::lock1::cheer2:


----------



## JBY

gg3103 said:


> Congratulations JBY!!! Wish you the very best with your move . Any decision on when would you be moving and which city, if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


thnx gg3103, honestly haven't decided yet but probably sometime in 2012 - early 2013 . As for the City most likely Melbourne but i'm also considering Brisbane.


----------



## JBY

stormgal said:


> Hi guys, I have also received my grant just now.
> 
> I want to thank all members of this board who have been extremely helpful - including _shel, WeekRish, Amaslam, armandra, tcscivic12, anj1976, jb12 - I'm sure there are others whom I have nervously pounded with questions lol, you guys are awesome! I'm sure there are others whom I haven't mentioned lol
> 
> Thanks to the moderators for keeping up a very helpful forum, and I wish the rest of you on the waiting list a speedy grant :clap2:


Congrats stormgal! 

Looks like May 29th was a lucky day for many of us here


----------



## JBY

sandylewis said:


> Guys got my direct pre grant. yeah yeah yeah.
> 
> Really happy.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats sandylewis! all the best.


----------



## melbourne

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation Melbourne. Best of luck for ur future


Thanks mate.


----------



## melbourne

JBY said:


> thnx gg3103, honestly haven't decided yet but probably sometime in 2012 - early 2013 . As for the City most likely Melbourne but i'm also considering Brisbane.


I am planning to move in early 2013 too.

-Melbourne


----------



## stormgal

bangalg said:


> Congratulations stormgal. You have been of great help as well to many on this forum. I have been a keen follower of your comments on various topics. Wish you all the best!
> By the way, it seems it took over 20 days from the day you submitted all required docs to the day you actually got the grant. Going by current standards, that seems like a long time!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Hey bangalg - thanks for the good wishes.

My delay was with the medicals. I took my meds on May 9, but the doctor did not mail them to Sydney until a week later, because the lab results took a week to get back. The meds were mailed on the 16, and got to Sydney on the following Monday, the 21st. But my "documents checklist" had not been updated by the doctor at HOC for an entire week - until the 28th. Then on the 29th I received the grant  I remember the same happened to Heine from South Africa. They had been waiting for 2 weeks before the HOC doctor finally updated the system, and then the next day they received their grant as well.


----------



## vishal182

Diana1375 said:


> Hi everyone, received my grant today . Please update me thanks. Will need lots of advice on my move.


Congrats and all the best


----------



## Sanjukta

stormgal said:


> Hey bangalg - thanks for the good wishes.
> 
> My delay was with the medicals. I took my meds on May 9, but the doctor did not mail them to Sydney until a week later, because the lab results took a week to get back. The meds were mailed on the 16, and got to Sydney on the following Monday, the 21st. But my "documents checklist" had not been updated by the doctor at HOC for an entire week - until the 28th. Then on the 29th I received the grant  I remember the same happened to Heine from South Africa. They had been waiting for 2 weeks before the HOC doctor finally updated the system, and then the next day they received their grant as well.


Congratulations Stormgal!! All the best with your move.


----------



## melbourne

bangalg said:


> I have been asked to show "proof of remuneration" which MUST include the following:
> 
> Payslips
> Bank Statements
> Taxation Documents
> Superannuation Statements
> 
> I do not have any super-annuation or Provident-fund Statement over the past 10 years but I can give all of the rest. Is there anyone who has managed without giving PF Statement?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi bangalg,

My CO too has requested for Provident Fund proof.
Have you managed to get? Even I do not have the PF statements.

-Melbourne


----------



## bangalg

melbourne said:


> Hi bangalg,
> 
> My CO too has requested for Provident Fund proof.
> Have you managed to get? Even I do not have the PF statements.
> 
> -Melbourne


I certainly don't have. Will write to them that such statements are not given out regularly in India. I am submitting form 16, payslips and bank statements. Hope they will be ok with it.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed

mihiri said:


> I added all of following
> 
> Birth certificate or other evidence of age
> Copy of page of passport containing personal details
> Evidence of IELTS test
> Evidence of skills assessment
> Evidence of 'Specific Work Experience'
> Payslip from the Current Employment
> Evidence of work experience
> Marriage certificate
> Evidence of overseas qualifications -Degree Certificate and Transcript
> Evidence of English language ability -English requirements for secondary applicant-
> Full time Degree in English Medium
> Evidence of dependency-For child
> Passport photo
> PDF2 Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment
> PDF29 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information
> Evidence of skills assessment -copies of all the documents provided to the Skill
> Assessing Body(ACS)
> Hope this helps


What Evidence of Dependency of your child you submitted ?


----------



## melbourne

bangalg said:


> I certainly don't have. Will write to them that such statements are not given out regularly in India. I am submitting form 16, payslips and bank statements. Hope they will be ok with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


OK. 
Bank statements - Are you going to take it from online account of salary account. I think if we take it that way it will come in black and white and not a colored one. Will that work?
I have a Citibank account and have to see what to do.

-Melbourne


----------



## bangalg

melbourne said:


> OK.
> Bank statements - Are you going to take it from online account of salary account. I think if we take it that way it will come in black and white and not a colored one. Will that work?
> I have a Citibank account and have to see what to do.
> 
> -Melbourne


The online downloads come in colour. I too have citibank account and it is completely in colour. 
Regarding tax statements, I only have copies of form 16. The originals went along with my tax returns. So I can neither have the form 16s certified nor can they be colour scanned. I wonder what others have done in this regard. Of course, for the past 4 yrs I have been receiving electronic versions of the form 16s. So they would be "originals".

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanjukta

Does PCC's need to be certified if color scan copies are not being uploaded?


----------



## sandylewis

I did not upload PF statements as i had only a couple. I had super statements from AUS though for 1 yr. Statements were in black and white as the pdf was password protected. HDFC bank sent be one file for 5 yrs of statements. so printed it and scanned it again. Agent might have certified it. Did not have earlier statements

I never gave my original form 16 for tax returns and have it all times.

Did not have payslips of the last 2 companies. had only a couple of them. Had screen shots with my employee number, role etc from company intranet.

For employment verification, I uploaded every possible document i had including payslips, hike letter, promotion letter, award certificate, releving letter, appointment letter, deputation letter etc etc. Anything i had which confirmed my presence. Thatz what agent told me.

offcourse form 16 and tax returns.

Its safer to certify but you can give it a try.




bangalg said:


> The online downloads come in colour. I too have citibank account and it is completely in colour.
> Regarding tax statements, I only have copies of form 16. The originals went along with my tax returns. So I can neither have the form 16s certified nor can they be colour scanned. I wonder what others have done in this regard. Of course, for the past 4 yrs I have been receiving electronic versions of the form 16s. So they would be "originals".
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sandylewis

I am not sure but its better to get color scanning. You give it a try in black n white.



Sanjukta said:


> Does PCC's need to be certified if color scan copies are not being uploaded?


----------



## boolean

I got CO today finally and I was asked to provide an evidence of functional English for my wife. All of her education in India(from KG to Master's degree) was accomplished in English medium and moreover she went to fashion school here in San Francisco for more than a year. I have submitted all of her graduation docs earlier but I guess I was asked for evidence as no document explicitly indicates that her all education is in English. Any suggestion on what else can I present to prove this?


----------



## bangalg

boolean said:


> I got CO today finally and I was asked to provide an evidence of functional English for my wife. All of her education in India(from KG to Master's degree) was accomplished in English medium and moreover she went to fashion school here in San Francisco for more than a year. I have submitted all of her graduation docs earlier but I guess I was asked for evidence as no document explicitly indicates that her all education is in English. Any suggestion on what else can I present to prove this?


This happens often. The suggested fool-proof method is for your spouse to take up IELTS. Getting a score of 6 will meet this requirement.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sb27

bangalg said:


> This happens often. The suggested fool-proof method is for your spouse to take up IELTS. Getting a score of 6 will meet this requirement.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I think for spouse, 4.5 in enough.


----------



## aarkay

*Visa Grant*

Guys,

I woke up this morning to a day with a smile. My mobile email scheduler starts fetching my emails at 6 in the morning, and when I checked my mails it was a welcome surprise to see my visa grant email in the box.

I received my FBI clearance yesterday by ordinary post, scanned and emailed to CO last evening, and got the grant this morning.

I plan to visit Sydney sometime the coming summer, probably around new year's time.

I wish all of you out there good luck for your visa process. 

-aarkay


----------



## kb1983

I submitted the letter from her college with few lines, just saying that she was a bonafide student of that institution, studied a full time course for 4 yrs and her medium was in english. Also submitted her 12th and 10th marks card which had english as subject. 

My CO accepted it. Check what your CO is asking/suggested, if not clear mail to him.


----------



## gg3103

aarkay said:


> Guys,
> 
> I woke up this morning to a day with a smile. My mobile email scheduler starts fetching my emails at 6 in the morning, and when I checked my mails it was a welcome surprise to see my visa grant email in the box.
> 
> I received my FBI clearance yesterday by ordinary post, scanned and emailed to CO last evening, and got the grant this morning.
> 
> I plan to visit Sydney sometime the coming summer, probably around new year's time.
> 
> I wish all of you out there good luck for your visa process.
> 
> -aarkay


Congratulations aarkay  wish you all the best with your move...May I know your FBI timelines please. I am waiting for it to show up since 11-May, when my card was charged.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## aarkay

gg3103 said:


> Congratulations aarkay  wish you all the best with your move...May I know your FBI timelines please. I am waiting for it to show up since 11-May, when my card was charged.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


My fingerprints reached FBI on 27th-Apr-2012, they charged my card on 18th-May-2012, and I received the letter on 30th-May-2012.


----------



## vishal182

boolean said:


> I got CO today finally and I was asked to provide an evidence of functional English for my wife. All of her education in India(from KG to Master's degree) was accomplished in English medium and moreover she went to fashion school here in San Francisco for more than a year. I have submitted all of her graduation docs earlier but I guess I was asked for evidence as no document explicitly indicates that her all education is in English. Any suggestion on what else can I present to prove this?


Try if you can get a letter from her university stating that her medium of education is English. I believe that would suffice.


----------



## gg3103

aarkay said:


> My fingerprints reached FBI on 27th-Apr-2012, they charged my card on 18th-May-2012, and I received the letter on 30th-May-2012.


Wow that was fast. Which city did you get it mailed to? When I called up FBI on 29th May, they said it was completed last week and was mailed out on 29th. I guess its just my luck that its getting delayed so much :-(

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## aarkay

gg3103 said:


> Wow that was fast. Which city did you get it mailed to? When I called up FBI on 29th May, they said it was completed last week and was mailed out on 29th. I guess its just my luck that its getting delayed so much :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I am in Delhi....and I also know somebody who is in Chennai...his documents reached FBI 2 days before mine....and throughout the process...he remained two days ahead of me....card charging...and receiving letter....

I think you should see the letter in you postbox by next weekend...


----------



## Wolfgang1

*Visa Granted!*

I would like to share the happy news with you all. Yes at last I got the grant today morning!. After a series of document requests from the CO, a great relief now. Have to start preparing for the move ...yeah hoo  . 

All the very best to all the people here waiting for the grand / CO.


----------



## gg3103

Wolfgang1 said:


> I would like to share the happy news with you all. Yes at last I got the grant today morning!. After a series of document requests from the CO, a great relief now. Have to start preparing for the move ...yeah hoo  .
> 
> All the very best to all the people here waiting for the grand / CO.


Congratulations Wolfgang1 . All the very best with your move. It is so great to see fellow expats crossing the finish line.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## boolean

kb1983 said:


> I submitted the letter from her college with few lines, just saying that she was a bonafide student of that institution, studied a full time course for 4 yrs and her medium was in english. Also submitted her 12th and 10th marks card which had english as subject.
> 
> My CO accepted it. Check what your CO is asking/suggested, if not clear mail to him.


Thanks kb1983, sb27, bangalg and vishal182 for quickly responding. Just talked to my wife and learnt that she has transcripts for her graduate and post-graduate courses which explicitly states that the medium of instructions was English. However, these transcripts are old(early 2008, when my wife applied for admission in fashion school). Will that work?


----------



## vishal182

Wolfgang1 said:


> I would like to share the happy news with you all. Yes at last I got the grant today morning!. After a series of document requests from the CO, a great relief now. Have to start preparing for the move ...yeah hoo  .
> 
> All the very best to all the people here waiting for the grand / CO.


Congrats Wolfgang1.. All the very best for your future.


----------



## vishal182

boolean said:


> Thanks kb1983, sb27, bangalg and vishal182 for quickly responding. Just talked to my wife and learnt that she has transcripts for her graduate and post-graduate courses which explicitly states that the medium of instructions was English. However, these transcripts are old(early 2008, when my wife applied for admission in fashion school). Will that work?


As far as transcripts got the medium i think it should do. Dates shldnt matter. Also attach the school certificates which shoul clearly state one of the subjects as English.


----------



## aarkay

Guys, I need some information..

I got my grant this morning....I am getting married few months from now...and after marriage would like to get the visa also for wife....what will be the process for that?...it is like adding a member to your visa....

can anybody shed some light...


----------



## vishal182

aarkay said:


> Guys, I need some information..
> 
> I got my grant this morning....I am getting married few months from now...and after marriage would like to get the visa also for wife....what will be the process for that?...it is like adding a member to your visa....
> 
> can anybody shed some light...


I am not an expert.. But i think you shld apply for spouse visa. So make sure marriage is registered and you have a marriage certificate before applying. My friend got married recently. If required i can try to find out how he is doing it.


----------



## aarkay

vishal182 said:


> I am not an expert.. But i think you shld apply for spouse visa. So make sure marriage is registered and you have a marriage certificate before applying. My friend got married recently. If required i can try to find out how he is doing it.


that will be a big help...getting a lead from your friend....I will send you a PM..


----------



## vishal182

aarkay said:


> that will be a big help...getting a lead from your friend....I will send you a PM..


Sure dude.. Will pass on the info at the earliest.


----------



## melbourne

boolean said:


> I got CO today finally and I was asked to provide an evidence of functional English for my wife. All of her education in India(from KG to Master's degree) was accomplished in English medium and moreover she went to fashion school here in San Francisco for more than a year. I have submitted all of her graduation docs earlier but I guess I was asked for evidence as no document explicitly indicates that her all education is in English. Any suggestion on what else can I present to prove this?


Give a letter from her school stating that her medium of instruction for "Primary and Secondary" education was English. Thats enough.

OR get it from her Master's/Bachelor's college. If I am not wrong, any college degree of more than or = to 3 years proof is enough.

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## vishal182

melbourne said:


> Give a letter from her school stating that her medium of instruction for "Primary and Secondary" education was English. Thats enough.
> 
> OR get it from her Master's/Bachelor's college. If I am not wrong, any college degree of more than or = to 3 years proof is enough.
> 
> Thanks,
> Melbourne


Correct.. Thats my understanding as well..


----------



## pgm

Guys i need your help !!!!!

My application was changed to ABPF on 05-APR-12.
Till now i have not got any email from my CO for any further documents, etc.
All my document are still in required status. PCC/Medicals was front loaded.
When i emailed for the status i got the below reply on 11-May-12 :confused2:

"We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required."

Request you guys to suggest me about my next step? Should i email them again for the status.

Is there anybody else who is facing similar kind of issue.


----------



## hello420

melbourne said:


> Give a letter from her school stating that her medium of instruction for "Primary and Secondary" education was English. Thats enough.
> 
> OR get it from her Master's/Bachelor's college. If I am not wrong, any college degree of more than or = to 3 years proof is enough.
> 
> Thanks,
> Melbourne


My wife has done MBA which is of 2 yrs.
The medium of instruction is mentioned as English in the transcripts of the marks sheet.

But you are saying it has to be equal to or more than 3 yrs.

Cause of concern for me?


----------



## melbourne

hello420 said:


> My wife has done MBA which is of 2 yrs.
> The medium of instruction is mentioned as English in the transcripts of the marks sheet.
> 
> But you are saying it has to be equal to or more than 3 yrs.
> 
> Cause of concern for me?


Ok its 2 years only 

See below from DIAC site:

You must provide one of the following:

1. your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.

2. evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English

3. evidence that you have completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English

4. evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:
your primary education and at least three years of secondary education, or
at least five years of secondary education.


----------



## seeker_175

What is the known latest processing timelines for 175? I applied in April. Any idea by what time would I receive my grant?


----------



## bangalg

seeker_175 said:


> What is the known latest processing timelines for 175? I applied in April. Any idea by what time would I receive my grant?


A CO should contact you in 3 weeks as per current pace of processing.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## seeker_175

bangalg said:


> A CO should contact you in 3 weeks as per current pace of processing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks for the motivating reply.


----------



## vss

bangalg said:


> A CO should contact you in 3 weeks as per current pace of processing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum




You mean to say 3 weeks after lodging your application? that is really quick


----------



## bangalg

vss said:


> You mean to say 3 weeks after lodging your application? that is really quick


What I said was March applicant are being contacted now. So April applicants should be contacted around June 15.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ssan

bangalg said:


> What I said was March applicant are being contacted now. So April applicants should be contacted around June 15.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


As per PIO, couple of applicants from april have also been contacted by CO yesterday.


----------



## vss

bangalg said:


> What I said was March applicant are being contacted now. So April applicants should be contacted around June 15.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Got it. Thank you


----------



## twister292

pgm said:


> Guys i need your help !!!!!
> 
> My application was changed to ABPF on 05-APR-12.
> Till now i have not got any email from my CO for any further documents, etc.
> All my document are still in required status. PCC/Medicals was front loaded.
> When i emailed for the status i got the below reply on 11-May-12 :confused2:
> 
> "We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required."
> 
> Request you guys to suggest me about my next step? Should i email them again for the status.
> 
> Is there anybody else who is facing similar kind of issue.



They have referred your file for integrity checks or security checks, or both. It appears your file has been referred for what are called as "external checks".


----------



## hello420

ssan said:


> couple of applicants from april have also been contacted by CO yesterday.




Is date of application available?


----------



## ssan

Both applicants are from early april.

The whole scenario is confusing me a bit.:confused2:

As per DIAC official statement Allocations are upto 18th November 2011.

While March applicants are getting grants and April applicants are being allocated whereas you as a February applicant still waiting for CO. 

What is the internal policy of DIAC?

Do they further prioritize the applicants based on things like HR/LR, IELTS Score, Points system etc??:boxing:


----------



## SMShoaib

ssan said:


> Both applicants are from early april.
> 
> The whole scenario is confusing me a bit.:confused2:
> 
> As per DIAC official statement Allocations are upto 18th November 2011.
> 
> While March applicants are getting grants and April applicants are being allocated whereas you as a February applicant still waiting for CO.
> 
> What is the internal policy of DIAC?
> 
> Do they further prioritize the applicants based on things like HR/LR, IELTS Score, Points system etc??:boxing:


I'm new to the forum therefore can't answer your questions about priorities but one thing is clear, only those who launched application before 18 Nov, and not get CO yet can complain DIAC about it.


----------



## cutenice62

i am from march and still not have CO.......what DIAC is doing....are they prioritizing us based on country category???? (hope so that's not the case)


----------



## bangalg

cutenice62 said:


> i am from march and still not have CO.......what DIAC is doing....are they prioritizing us based on country category???? (hope so that's not the case)


Did you submit online? Does your status show ABPF at least?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## twister292

cutenice62 said:


> i am from march and still not have CO.......what DIAC is doing....are they prioritizing us based on country category???? (hope so that's not the case)


The allocation dates reflect more on when you have been batched for allocation to a CO. When your file is allocated to a CO, it doesnt necessarily mean they start working on it straight up...sometimes the COs will clear their some of their previous work before taking on your file...


----------



## vishal182

cutenice62 said:


> i am from march and still not have CO.......what DIAC is doing....are they prioritizing us based on country category???? (hope so that's not the case)


I am feb applicant and no CO yet.. Dont loose your heart.. Just hold on things will fall in place..


----------



## MasuBhat

Hi all-

Got a CO assigned today (5/31). I lodged my application online on Feb 20 from the US.

Great news, but I am concerned that the CO is asking to provide Police Certs/FBI checks and Medicals within 28 days. (But they also want you to wait till you get a CO to start requesting PCC and Meds, ha!). This is their exact quote, emphasis mine-



> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided in the section "Contacting GSM Adelaide" below.
> 
> *DIAC affords 28 days in order for you to provide requested documentation, but we request that you provide the documentation as soon as possible within that timeframe, and ideally within 7 days and certainly well before the end of June 2012 to avoid lengthy processing delays. *
> 
> Your General Skilled Migration application is subject a number of factors: the priority processing arrangements set by the Minister (Direction 50), and the planning levels set by Government for specific visa categories each Migration Program year. *These arrangements and the availability of visa places, has allowed processing to take place on your application to date, but these factors may change after 30 June 2012. Also, if all visa places are filled (granted) before 30 June 2012, no further visas can be granted, and applicants will need to wait until the new Migration Program year before your visa can be considered for finalisation. Therefore, we are unable to guarantee that the department will be able to continue to assess and finalise your application without delay if requested documentation is not received in a timely fashion.*


It's going to be tricky to get everything done within 28 days. Luckily, I had requested FBI checks a few weeks back so I am hoping that turns up in my mailbox within the next 2 weeks. I just setup an appointment with a panel doctor for next week and they tell me that should be enough time to get those documents to Sydney by end of June (can't do it electronically from the US)- but it still makes me nervous that everything's going to be so close to the deadline.

I believe there's been discussion on this thread before indicating that it is unlikely that all visa places will be filled, so I am hoping that is still the case.

I would like to know if the communication above is what they send to everyone, and if they really would finalize the application after 28 days even if I am still working on getting the documents to them. I will of course notify them that I am in the process of obtaining these documents but it is possible it might take more than 28 days.

Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## Jivesha

Congratulations to all who got allocated to CO and also to those who received the great grant.
The timeline spreadsheet has been updated.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

As I have been running around for my medicals and PCC, I was not able log into this forum more frequently. 
And it I might not be able to log in frequently going forward as there are other priorities I need to address.

It would be nice if one you can also take charge of updating the spreadsheet.

This spreadsheet has been our beacon in our long journey and it would be great to have this flame glowing. Volunteers, please PM me for access to this spreadsheet.


----------



## boolean

vishal182 said:


> As far as transcripts got the medium i think it should do. Dates shldnt matter. Also attach the school certificates which shoul clearly state one of the subjects as English.


Thank you Vishal!


----------



## cutenice62

bangalg said:


> Did you submit online? Does your status show ABPF at least?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


yep, online, but my status is processing commenced  .



(once journey begins, it will complete slowly slowly)


----------



## auzee_bujji

*CO asked for additional documents and I've submitted but no response from CO*

Hi, I've got CO assigned and he has asked for additional documents and I've uploaded and notified him the next day and I dont see his response for almost more than a week. Is this normal? How can I know if the documents I've submitted considered Met the requirement? How long will CO take to accept/reject the additional documents submitted?


----------



## JBY

MasuBhat said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Got a CO assigned today (5/31). I lodged my application online on Feb 20 from the US.
> 
> Great news, but I am concerned that the CO is asking to provide Police Certs/FBI checks and Medicals within 28 days. (But they also want you to wait till you get a CO to start requesting PCC and Meds, ha!). This is their exact quote, emphasis mine-
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be tricky to get everything done within 28 days. Luckily, I had requested FBI checks a few weeks back so I am hoping that turns up in my mailbox within the next 2 weeks. I just setup an appointment with a panel doctor for next week and they tell me that should be enough time to get those documents to Sydney by end of June (can't do it electronically from the US)- but it still makes me nervous that everything's going to be so close to the deadline.
> 
> I believe there's been discussion on this thread before indicating that it is unlikely that all visa places will be filled, so I am hoping that is still the case.
> 
> I would like to know if the communication above is what they send to everyone, and if they really would finalize the application after 28 days even if I am still working on getting the documents to them. I will of course notify them that I am in the process of obtaining these documents but it is possible it might take more than 28 day
> 
> Any help/advice is appreciated.


While you should make every effort to hurry up, if you can't make it in 28 days, a few days before the deadline simply email your CO and tell them that you need more time and explain the reason (waiting for fbi pcc for example), attach your FBI receipt for evidence and they will provide you with an extension no worries, it is a v common request. 

I believe there should be enough visa slots, that is a standard diac response.


----------



## JBY

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi, I've got CO assigned and he has asked for additional documents and I've uploaded and notified him the next day and I dont see his response for almost more than a week. Is this normal? How can I know if the documents I've submitted considered Met the requirement? How long will CO take to accept/reject the additional documents submitted?


Hey auzee haven't seen you in a while , the delay is normal i had a similar experience, as frustrating as it is give your CO up to 2 weeks from the date you sent him the documents, otherwise send him/her an email / PLE and generally inquire about the status of your application. Meanwhile keep checking your online status everyday and see if your docs change to "met"


----------



## MasuBhat

JBY said:


> While you should make every effort to hurry up, if you can't make it in 28 days, a few days before the deadline simply email your CO and tell them that you need more time and explain the reason (waiting for fbi pcc for example), attach your FBI receipt for evidence and they will provide you with an extension no worries, it is a v common request.
> 
> I believe there should be enough visa slots, that is a standard diac response.


Phew!

I did think it was kind of unreasonable for them to expect all this to happen in such a short time span, especially when they themselves know that stuff like FBI checks take 2 months or more. 

I already sent the CO a lengthy email explaining that I am doing everything I can to get all the documentation ready in 4 weeks but that a lot of it is beyond my control. I also asked specifically what would happen if it takes longer than 28 days. 

Thanks for chiming in. That does make me feel a little better.


----------



## auzee_bujji

JBY said:


> Hey auzee haven't seen you in a while , the delay is normal i had a similar experience, as frustrating as it is give your CO up to 2 weeks from the date you sent him the documents, otherwise send him/her an email / PLE and generally inquire about the status of your application. Meanwhile keep checking your online status everyday and see if your docs change to "met"


Thanks JBY


----------



## bangalg

MasuBhat said:


> Phew!
> 
> I did think it was kind of unreasonable for them to expect all this to happen in such a short time span, especially when they themselves know that stuff like FBI checks take 2 months or more.
> 
> I already sent the CO a lengthy email explaining that I am doing everything I can to get all the documentation ready in 4 weeks but that a lot of it is beyond my control. I also asked specifically what would happen if it takes longer than 28 days.
> 
> Thanks for chiming in. That does make me feel a little better.


If you show them you are doing your best, it should be fine. 28 days is not etched in stone. I would however do everything to get my grant by June 30.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## twister292

JBY said:


> Hey auzee haven't seen you in a while , the delay is normal i had a similar experience, as frustrating as it is give your CO up to 2 weeks from the date you sent him the documents, otherwise send him/her an email / PLE and generally inquire about the status of your application. Meanwhile keep checking your online status everyday and see if your docs change to "met"


Not all COs will actually update online status to "met".

My CO has all the documents, yet the checklist online still shows "required".

Moreover, COs will only get back to you if they need additional information...if you send them docs, they wont get back to you if the docs are satisfactory.


----------



## vishal182

Guys,

Finally i got the email from my CO(Team 4). Exactly after 100 days.. The wait is finally over.. Happy it is one step closer now.. After this i have to start working on the most difficult part.. Indian PCC.. hopefully i do not have to go thro difficult times running behind it.. Will try my best to get things done in 28 days.. But i am not sure if things can be met. I have applied for my Aus NPC couple of days back and thats gonna take a minimum of 4 weeks.. I think i can just squeeze in on time.. Fingers crossed..

- Vishal Ram


----------



## pgm

A new day, a new month and a new beginning  After a long wait we finally got our grant letter today. I emailed to my CO yesterday for the status of my application and today morning when i woke up email was there with the grant. :clap2:

Till yesterday all my document status was required and today everything is in met state (That means online status are not always provide the clear picture). I would like to thank each and every member of this forum for their great efforts and help. I will remain active to help other in their journey towards grant. 

Wish you all a very speedy and bump free grant


----------



## yappie

*Further medical results received*

Hi guys,

How long does it take to get the grant (I hope) once the status changes to medical results received? PCC has been MET already. So the only thing left are the medicals. Also, does this mean HOC finished analysing my medicals? My agent said only my CO can upload the status... So is it safe to say my CO has received everything he/she needs to make a decision regarding my application?

Yappie


----------



## vishal182

pgm said:


> A new day, a new month and a new beginning  After a long wait we finally got our grant letter today. I emailed to my CO yesterday for the status of my application and today morning when i woke up email was there with the grant. :clap2:
> 
> Till yesterday all my document status was required and today everything is in met state (That means online status are not always provide the clear picture). I would like to thank each and every member of this forum for their great efforts and help. I will remain active to help other in their journey towards grant.
> 
> Wish you all a very speedy and bump free grant


Wonderful start fo the month for sure.. Time for you to party hard.. Have a great time and beautiful future.. All the very best.


----------



## yappie

pgm said:


> A new day, a new month and a new beginning  After a long wait we finally got our grant letter today. I emailed to my CO yesterday for the status of my application and today morning when i woke up email was there with the grant. :clap2:
> 
> Till yesterday all my document status was required and today everything is in met state (That means online status are not always provide the clear picture). I would like to thank each and every member of this forum for their great efforts and help. I will remain active to help other in their journey towards grant.
> 
> Wish you all a very speedy and bump free grant


Woohoo! Congrats PGM! :clap2:
Party hard tonight!


----------



## gg3103

pgm said:


> A new day, a new month and a new beginning  After a long wait we finally got our grant letter today. I emailed to my CO yesterday for the status of my application and today morning when i woke up email was there with the grant. :clap2:
> 
> Till yesterday all my document status was required and today everything is in met state (That means online status are not always provide the clear picture). I would like to thank each and every member of this forum for their great efforts and help. I will remain active to help other in their journey towards grant.
> 
> Wish you all a very speedy and bump free grant


Congratulations pgm !!! That's the best way to begin your day. Wish you the very best with your move 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg

pgm said:


> A new day, a new month and a new beginning  After a long wait we finally got our grant letter today. I emailed to my CO yesterday for the status of my application and today morning when i woke up email was there with the grant. :clap2:
> 
> Till yesterday all my document status was required and today everything is in met state (That means online status are not always provide the clear picture). I would like to thank each and every member of this forum for their great efforts and help. I will remain active to help other in their journey towards grant.
> 
> Wish you all a very speedy and bump free grant


Congratulations. Are you saying that you got a grant without a CO ever communicating to you?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## JBY

vishal182 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally i got the email from my CO(Team 4). Exactly after 100 days.. The wait is finally over.. Happy it is one step closer now.. After this i have to start working on the most difficult part.. Indian PCC.. hopefully i do not have to go thro difficult times running behind it.. Will try my best to get things done in 28 days.. But i am not sure if things can be met. I have applied for my Aus NPC couple of days back and thats gonna take a minimum of 4 weeks.. I think i can just squeeze in on time.. Fingers crossed..
> 
> - Vishal Ram


Congrats Vishal on your CO, hope all goes smooth from here on!

Congrats pgm on your grant!


----------



## pgm

bangalg said:


> Congratulations. Are you saying that you got a grant without a CO ever communicating to you?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yes i never received any communication from the CO. The only email i received from her when i raised a status request.


----------



## foxle

Guys sorry to just barge in the middle... i applied 175 on 17th April 2012.I checked my online status,its says ABPF..so does this mean this the CO will be allocated soon?...Any guidelines towards this would be highly appreciated!


----------



## fjamils

pgm said:


> A new day, a new month and a new beginning  After a long wait we finally got our grant letter today. I emailed to my CO yesterday for the status of my application and today morning when i woke up email was there with the grant. :clap2:
> 
> Till yesterday all my document status was required and today everything is in met state (That means online status are not always provide the clear picture). I would like to thank each and every member of this forum for their great efforts and help. I will remain active to help other in their journey towards grant.
> 
> Wish you all a very speedy and bump free grant


congrats mate!!


----------



## sandylewis

Tickets booked. Can someone tell where is the VFS office where we can submit the passport to get stamped in bangalore. Someone had mentioned it in this thread but could not find it. I am going only for 2 weeks and hence cant go to delhi for stamping.

pls help. I am moving out on 11th


----------



## seeker_175

vishal182 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally i got the email from my CO(Team 4). Exactly after 100 days.. The wait is finally over.. Happy it is one step closer now.. After this i have to start working on the most difficult part.. Indian PCC.. hopefully i do not have to go thro difficult times running behind it.. Will try my best to get things done in 28 days.. But i am not sure if things can be met. I have applied for my Aus NPC couple of days back and thats gonna take a minimum of 4 weeks.. I think i can just squeeze in on time.. Fingers crossed..
> 
> - Vishal Ram


When did you apply?


----------



## sandylewis

Got it online

Australia Visa Application Centre
Block Numbers 301, 302, 303, 304 
2nd Floor, Prestige Atrium,
No 1, Central Street, Bangalore - 560001

24-84 hrs for processing plus transit time.



sandylewis said:


> Tickets booked. Can someone tell where is the VFS office where we can submit the passport to get stamped in bangalore. Someone had mentioned it in this thread but could not find it. I am going only for 2 weeks and hence cant go to delhi for stamping.
> 
> pls help. I am moving out on 11th


----------



## vishal182

sandylewis said:


> Tickets booked. Can someone tell where is the VFS office where we can submit the passport to get stamped in bangalore. Someone had mentioned it in this thread but could not find it. I am going only for 2 weeks and hence cant go to delhi for stamping.
> 
> pls help. I am moving out on 11th


Sivaji nagar.. Opposite Empire hotel


----------



## adeelijaz49

Disappointing to see such a slow responce to Pakistani applicants.....

Most of the guys here who applied in 2011 (like my case: March 2011) are undergoing National and external security checks.

It is 7 months for me now. My security checks started on 1st November 2011 and still it is in process. 

Frustrating like anything


----------



## pgm

foxle said:


> Guys sorry to just barge in the middle... i applied 175 on 17th April 2012.I checked my online status,its says ABPF..so does this mean this the CO will be allocated soon?...Any guidelines towards this would be highly appreciated!


That is not always means a CO is allocated. May be a CO is allocated or they just had a basic check on your docs before CO is allocated. ABPF is a good sign that means they have started processing on your application.


----------



## fjamils

adeelijaz49 said:


> Disappointing to see such a slow responce to Pakistani applicants.....
> 
> Most of the guys here who applied in 2011 (like my case: March 2011) are undergoing National and external security checks.
> 
> It is 7 months for me now. My security checks started on 1st November 2011 and still it is in process.
> 
> Frustrating like anything


Agreed Adeel, its really disappointing... DIAC tests both our skills and patience!!!


----------



## seeker_175

foxle said:


> Guys sorry to just barge in the middle... i applied 175 on 17th April 2012.I checked my online status,its says ABPF..so does this mean this the CO will be allocated soon?...Any guidelines towards this would be highly appreciated!


Hi
I applied on April 10th. On may 3rd the status hoot changed to ABPF. since then it is like that. I have uploaded all the required documents.


----------



## melbourne

sandylewis said:


> Got it online
> 
> Australia Visa Application Centre
> Block Numbers 301, 302, 303, 304
> 2nd Floor, Prestige Atrium,
> No 1, Central Street, Bangalore - 560001
> 
> 24-84 hrs for processing plus transit time.


Plz post the process and experience for this.
It will be helpful for folks from Bangalore.

-Melbourne


----------



## arunblr22

melbourne said:


> Plz post the process and experience for this.
> It will be helpful for folks from Bangalore.
> 
> -Melbourne


Its straight and simple process. Take your Passport and Grant Letter. Pay the fees of INR 231 and submit the same there. They would request to provide Your Passport Delivery address after stamping(Preferable to give VFS bangalore Address, as they can collect and keep it for us), Emailid and Mobile Number.

At each stage of evidencing, you will recieve SMS and Email for the status.
Once the Passport is evidenced and returned to VFS office from DIAC,New delhi they would give you a call to come n collect the passport.

Take the acknowledgement provided at the time of submission of passport to VFS and collect the passport.

It takes 3-4 Working days and VFS works from 8 AM to 4 PM weekdays.


----------



## vss

One general question. How do i add my time lines of visa application process in the footer as other members?


----------



## melbourne

arunblr22 said:


> Its straight and simple process. Take your Passport and Grant Letter. Pay the fees of INR 231 and submit the same there. They would request to provide Your Passport Delivery address after stamping(Preferable to give VFS bangalore Address, as they can collect and keep it for us), Emailid and Mobile Number.
> 
> At each stage of evidencing, you will recieve SMS and Email for the status.
> Once the Passport is evidenced and returned to VFS office from DIAC,New delhi they would give you a call to come n collect the passport.
> 
> Take the acknowledgement provided at the time of submission of passport to VFS and collect the passport.
> 
> It takes 3-4 Working days and VFS works from 8 AM to 4 PM weekdays.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## sb27

vss said:


> One general question. How do i add my time lines of visa application process in the footer as other members?


Go to quick links -> edit signature.
If you don't see this, I think you need to make some minimum number of posts to be able to do so..


----------



## vishal182

arunblr22 said:


> Its straight and simple process. Take your Passport and Grant Letter. Pay the fees of INR 231 and submit the same there. They would request to provide Your Passport Delivery address after stamping(Preferable to give VFS bangalore Address, as they can collect and keep it for us), Emailid and Mobile Number.
> 
> At each stage of evidencing, you will recieve SMS and Email for the status.
> Once the Passport is evidenced and returned to VFS office from DIAC,New delhi they would give you a call to come n collect the passport.
> 
> Take the acknowledgement provided at the time of submission of passport to VFS and collect the passport.
> 
> It takes 3-4 Working days and VFS works from 8 AM to 4 PM weekdays.


Thanks for the info..


----------



## vss

sb27 said:


> Go to quick links -> edit signature.
> If you don't see this, I think you need to make some minimum number of posts to be able to do so..


Thank you


----------



## yappie

Guys, so how long normally from having the medicals as "received" until finally getting a grant?
Thanks in advance


----------



## vss

Any one in this forum done the PCC in India for different address other than passport ?


----------



## vishal182

vss said:


> Any one in this forum done the PCC in India for different address other than passport ?


Check the links below

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/81114-process-pcc-india.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## razzy

Hi All. I am a Mar 02, 2012 applicant and I received an email informing me of CO allocation today. I have someone from Team 2 looking at my application. I now need to submit Form 1221, Form 80, AFP clearance and medicals.


----------



## vishal182

razzy said:


> Hi All. I am a Mar 02, 2012 applicant and I received an email informing me of CO allocation today. I have someone from Team 2 looking at my application. I now need to submit Form 1221, Form 80, AFP clearance and medicals.


Congrats dude. All the very best.


----------



## mahadse

Guys,
Any non-residents of US has been requested to submit USA local police record check? I lived in US for about 2.5 years and returned back in july 2009. But visa online status page shows USA local police record as "requested". However I have obtained my FBI clearance and submitted the same. This was turned as met today. But the local police record check is still out there as requested even after communicating to CO through my agent that I am not a resident of USA. Please advice.


----------



## MasuBhat

mahadse said:


> Guys,
> Any non-residents of US has been requested to submit USA local police record check? I lived in US for about 2.5 years and returned back in july 2009. But visa online status page shows USA local police record as "requested". However I have obtained my FBI clearance and submitted the same. This was turned as met today. But the local police record check is still out there as requested even after communicating to CO through my agent that I am not a resident of USA. Please advice.


They requested the same thing of me, but that's because I am currently in the US. This is what the CO's letter to me indicates-



> USA Local Clearance
> 
> Applicants who are also currently residing in the United States of America must also obtain a police records check from their local or state police department


If the same rule applies to you, I would think that you would not need to get a local clearance. What would "USA local clearance" even mean when you aren't even in the US right now?

If the CO still says that you must produce one, do you know a friend who still lives in the US city where you used to live? They should be able to obtain your record and scan and email it to you. I just got mine yesterday and since I live in a pretty small city, they were able to produce the document right there and then at the city's police department within 10 minutes. If you don't have a contact, I am sure you can call them and arrange something. Good luck.


----------



## Player

adeelijaz49 said:


> Disappointing to see such a slow responce to Pakistani applicants.....
> 
> Most of the guys here who applied in 2011 (like my case: March 2011) are undergoing National and external security checks.
> 
> It is 7 months for me now. My security checks started on 1st November 2011 and still it is in process.
> 
> Frustrating like anything



unfortunate indeed...


----------



## boolean

MasuBhat said:


> They requested the same thing of me, but that's because I am currently in the US. This is what the CO's letter to me indicates-
> 
> 
> 
> If the same rule applies to you, I would think that you would not need to get a local clearance. What would "USA local clearance" even mean when you aren't even in the US right now?
> 
> If the CO still says that you must produce one, do you know a friend who still lives in the US city where you used to live? They should be able to obtain your record and scan and email it to you. I just got mine yesterday and since I live in a pretty small city, they were able to produce the document right there and then at the city's police department within 10 minutes. If you don't have a contact, I am sure you can call them and arrange something. Good luck.


I just obtained local police clearance and it took 10 minutes for them to issue it. It's very fast unlike FBI clearance. By the way, you must present your ID(typically driver's license) and proof of address, if the address on ID is different.


----------



## boolean

mahadse said:


> Guys,
> Any non-residents of US has been requested to submit USA local police record check? I lived in US for about 2.5 years and returned back in july 2009. But visa online status page shows USA local police record as "requested". However I have obtained my FBI clearance and submitted the same. This was turned as met today. But the local police record check is still out there as requested even after communicating to CO through my agent that I am not a resident of USA. Please advice.


If you aren't residing in US currently, you aren't required to get police clearance. I would suggest to send an email to your CO asking if it's really required to get local clearance as it contradicts their guidelines.


----------



## mahadse

boolean said:


> If you aren't residing in US currently, you aren't required to get police clearance. I would suggest to send an email to your CO asking if it's really required to get local clearance as it contradicts their guidelines.


Thank you MasuBHat and boolean!!!
My agent has sent an email to the CO saying that I am no more in the US. But the CO has not replied for it. My medicals are in the process of getting finalized. Hope if the medicals, are finalized I may get a grant without any reply from the CO regarding local police record. (FBI is already met).


----------



## foxle

Welcome to the forum Foxle. Feel free to indulge yourselves in the conversations.

Your details are added to the timeline spreadsheet. 
Can you let us know the following details please.
1. Your occupation
2. Have you front loaded Meds and PCC?
3. Are you using an agent? 






Hi Jivesha,

Thanks for welcoming me.I am a Marine Engineer.Applied on 17th April 2012.And no am not using an agent.
Why am kinda worried is that am sailing right now and if the CO contacts me regarding the PCC and the Meds then am in no shape/location to get them done.Hence i just wanted to know whether i can actually delay the Meds and the PCC until i get off from the ship??
Sorry for the ignorance here,but what exactly is Front loading the Meds and PCC?Your help would be appreciated!!
Thanks
Foxle


----------



## Sanjukta

Hi Foxle

Front loading means providing PCC and medicals to DIAC even before you get assigned a CO. 

Once you get a CO he gives 28 days time to provide these documents. There are situations when these documents cannot be submitted in 28 days (e.g.: for people who need FBI clearance it takes about 8 weeks to get it) in this case the applicant has to provide some proof that he/she has applied for this document and is awaiting to hear back form the concerned authority. 

Your case however however seems to be different and I am not sure if CO will allow you extra time to provide these documents. You can email and explain you details when you get a CO assigned.


----------



## cutenice62

Player said:


> unfortunate indeed...


very unfortunate.....


----------



## itskamran

adeelijaz49 said:


> Disappointing to see such a slow responce to Pakistani applicants.....
> 
> Most of the guys here who applied in 2011 (like my case: March 2011) are undergoing National and external security checks.
> 
> It is 7 months for me now. My security checks started on 1st November 2011 and still it is in process.
> 
> Frustrating like anything


Following is the right place for pakistanis to mourn for delays!!! 8 months have passed since my security checks started


----------



## foxle

Hi Sanjukta,

Well so far my application status shows ABPF only.I havent heard from anyone and no CO has been allocated so far to me.So i guess am gonna wait for that.

My application status changed to ABPF on the 1st June 2012.How long do you think will it take for a CO to get allocated once the status gets changed to ABPF?

Thanks for your reply earlier on.

Foxle


----------



## mshahzad

itskamran said:


> Following is the right place for pakistanis to mourn for delays!!! 8 months have passed since my security checks started


I am also a part of this long waiting dilemma !!! I have passed 16 months since my security checks started and no Medical/PCC call yet


----------



## melbourne

Hey Guys,

Just want to check if it is OK to fill forms 26EH and 160EH by HAND before going for medicals.
I tried some softwares from internet to fill these forms but they are not editable.

Those who are done with medicals are welcome to comment 

-Melbourne


----------



## gg3103

melbourne said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just want to check if it is OK to fill forms 26EH and 160EH by HAND before going for medicals.
> I tried some softwares from internet to fill these forms but they are not editable.
> 
> Those who are done with medicals are welcome to comment
> 
> -Melbourne


Yes, these are to be filled by hand. Make sure you fill them using Block letters (capital).


----------



## melbourne

gg3103 said:


> Yes, these are to be filled by hand. Make sure you fill them using Block letters (capital).


Thanks a lot!

-Melbourne


----------



## AngiW

A quick congrats to all those who were granted visas this week : ozdreamz, sandylewis, stormgal, aarkay, wolfgang1 and pgm!!!! 

Also congrats to those who got COs : melbourne, boolean, MasuBhat, vishal182, foxle and razzy!!

DIAC are moving at lightning pace these days, but I really do feel for those of you stuck in security checks.... I'm sure your day to celebrate will soon arrive - keep believing! All the best to everyone still in the waiting room


----------



## razzy

Thanks Angi!

There is something a little unexpected related to my application. The online system where I can track the progress of my application states that my Penal Clearance Certificates are 'Met', but I never submitted them!

I do have a current visa (UC457), valid till Oct this year, and I'm wondering if it might have something to do with it. I'll check with the CO on Monday. If I don't need to submit the PCC again it makes my work a whole lot easier!

One question to anyone who has had their AFP clearance done. Do I need to get the clearance posted to my address, or should I just add the visa processing center (Adelaide's) postal address?


----------



## Sanjukta

foxle said:


> Hi Sanjukta,
> 
> Well so far my application status shows ABPF only.I havent heard from anyone and no CO has been allocated so far to me.So i guess am gonna wait for that.
> 
> My application status changed to ABPF on the 1st June 2012.How long do you think will it take for a CO to get allocated once the status gets changed to ABPF?
> 
> Thanks for your reply earlier on.
> 
> Foxle


It's really difficult to predict when an applicant will get assigned a CO once his status has changed to ABPF. Some receive within hours and some in months. So there is no accurate guess. Looking at the current trend applicants are getting COs withing 2-3 months. DIAC has really speeded up the process from what it was last year. Hope this gives you some idea.


----------



## Sanjukta

Does anyone know if one needs to inform DIAC if they are going on a vacation to another country or countries for few hours (cruise vacation) when their application is in process but co is not assigned? Also should we mention this in form 80?


----------



## haseeb85uk

itskamran said:


> Following is the right place for pakistanis to mourn for delays!!! 8 months have passed since my security checks started


im desperately waiting fr sum gd news from ur side mate


----------



## seeker_175

razzy said:


> Thanks Angi!
> 
> There is something a little unexpected related to my application. The online system where I can track the progress of my application states that my Penal Clearance Certificates are 'Met', but I never submitted them!
> 
> I do have a current visa (UC457), valid till Oct this year, and I'm wondering if it might have something to do with it. I'll check with the CO on Monday. If I don't need to submit the PCC again it makes my work a whole lot easier!
> 
> One question to anyone who has had their AFP clearance done. Do I need to get the clearance posted to my address, or should I just add the visa processing center (Adelaide's) postal address?


Yes you have to put your address. They do not post it to DIAC.


----------



## pksonu

An update from my end - 
Application status changed to ABPF on the 2nd of June and the CO (team 4) contacted for MEDs and PCC (UK and India).
My timelines are in my signature.


----------



## vss

pksonu said:


> An update from my end -
> Application status changed to ABPF on the 2nd of June and the CO (team 4) contacted for MEDs and PCC (UK and India).
> My timelines are in my signature.


Great  BTW, what is ABPF?


----------



## gg3103

vss said:


> Great  BTW, what is ABPF?


ABPF = Application Being Processed Further


----------



## Z Khan

mshahzad said:


> I am also a part of this long waiting dilemma !!! I have passed 16 months since my security checks started and no Medical/PCC call yet


Well this is really long ......... and this means that we should continue with our other plans as well ...... as 16 months .......... staggering loooooooooooong ..........


----------



## seeker_175

Guys. Do I need to post the hard copies of the documents that I have uploaded?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## coolsnake

seeker_175 said:


> Guys. Do I need to post the hard copies of the documents that I have uploaded?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


If you are asking about sending the docs to DIAC, then the answer is NO. DIAC only needs scanned copies.


----------



## seeker_175

coolsnake said:


> If you are asking about sending the docs to DIAC, then the answer is NO. DIAC only needs scanned copies.


Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vss

any thoughts whether new occupation ceiling affects existing GSM visas filed before July 2012?


----------



## razzy

seeker_175 said:


> Yes you have to put your address. They do not post it to DIAC.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## GDP

vss said:


> any thoughts whether new occupation ceiling affects existing GSM visas filed before July 2012?


I could only notice that the applications are processed at lightening speed!!


----------



## gg3103

*Visa Granted !!!!*

Finally we woke up to the wonderful news of Visa grant.:clap2: Now comes the challenging part of making the actual move and the preparations therein. 

But we are excited. I would like to thank each one of you on this forum who have helped us with all our queries, no matter how small it may have been. This is a wonderful forum and I will be looking forward to more discussions and guidance.

I wish the very best to each one of you waiting out there for a CO or Grant. Its a long wait but the end results are totally worth it


----------



## pranar1

gg3103 said:


> Finally we woke up to the wonderful news of Visa grant.:clap2: Now comes the challenging part of making the actual move and the preparations therein.
> 
> But we are excited. I would like to thank each one of you on this forum who have helped us with all our queries, no matter how small it may have been. This is a wonderful forum and I will be looking forward to more discussions and guidance.
> 
> I wish the very best to each one of you waiting out there for a CO or Grant. Its a long wait but the end results are totally worth it


Congrats to u!! And all the best for ur move.


----------



## seeker_175

Hi all
Do we have any information on the latest application that has been processed?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## anj1976

congrats gg


----------



## bangalg

Congratulations gg.
Do we have any March applicant who has got a grant? It looks like CO allocation has taken place for many of March applicants but grants are yet to be given to March applicants. Is my guess correct?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## srivasu

bangalg said:


> Congratulations gg.
> Do we have any March applicant who has got a grant? It looks like CO allocation has taken place for many of March applicants but grants are yet to be given to March applicants. Is my guess correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


From the google sheet, the latest applicant to get a CO applied on 22nd March. No updates after that.


----------



## ozdreamz

srivasu said:


> From the google sheet, the latest applicant to get a CO applied on 22nd March. No updates after that.


Pls add my details to spreadsheet if its not there.

Applied VE 175 on 22nd March 2012
CO 29 May 2012
Grant 30 May 2012


----------



## SMShoaib

gg3103 said:


> Finally we woke up to the wonderful news of Visa grant.:clap2: Now comes the challenging part of making the actual move and the preparations therein.
> 
> But we are excited. I would like to thank each one of you on this forum who have helped us with all our queries, no matter how small it may have been. This is a wonderful forum and I will be looking forward to more discussions and guidance.
> 
> I wish the very best to each one of you waiting out there for a CO or Grant. Its a long wait but the end results are totally worth it


Congratulation buddy. Best of luck for ur future


----------



## hello420

gg3103 said:


> Finally we woke up to the wonderful news of Visa grant.:clap2: Now comes the challenging part of making the actual move and the preparations therein.
> 
> But we are excited. I would like to thank each one of you on this forum who have helped us with all our queries, no matter how small it may have been. This is a wonderful forum and I will be looking forward to more discussions and guidance.
> 
> I wish the very best to each one of you waiting out there for a CO or Grant. Its a long wait but the end results are totally worth it


Happy for you.
Do keep us updated as you plan your move.
Will help us to plan too when our time comes.


----------



## SMShoaib

seeker_175 said:


> Hi all
> Do we have any information on the latest application that has been processed?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I applied on 14 Feb, 2012, still waiting for CO allocation :confused2:


----------



## cutenice62

SMShoaib said:


> I applied on 14 Feb, 2012, still waiting for CO allocation :confused2:


me2 with 15th march. i think they are processing us on slower side


----------



## fjamils

cutenice62 said:


> me2 with 15th march. i think they are processing us on slower side


hello i am here in the middle as well!!


----------



## vishal182

fjamils said:


> hello i am here in the middle as well!!


Just hold on guys. Things happening fast these days and you can expect a mail anytime now..


----------



## vishal182

gg3103 said:


> Finally we woke up to the wonderful news of Visa grant.:clap2: Now comes the challenging part of making the actual move and the preparations therein.
> 
> But we are excited. I would like to thank each one of you on this forum who have helped us with all our queries, no matter how small it may have been. This is a wonderful forum and I will be looking forward to more discussions and guidance.
> 
> I wish the very best to each one of you waiting out there for a CO or Grant. Its a long wait but the end results are totally worth it


Beautiful.. All the best for your future. :clap2:


----------



## cutenice62

vishal182 said:


> Just hold on guys. Things happening fast these days and you can expect a mail anytime now..


Thanks, may some one from DIAC listen to you :clap2:


----------



## coolsnake

gg3103 said:


> Finally we woke up to the wonderful news of Visa grant.:clap2: Now comes the challenging part of making the actual move and the preparations therein.
> 
> But we are excited. I would like to thank each one of you on this forum who have helped us with all our queries, no matter how small it may have been. This is a wonderful forum and I will be looking forward to more discussions and guidance.
> 
> I wish the very best to each one of you waiting out there for a CO or Grant. Its a long wait but the end results are totally worth it


Congratulations buddy!! Wish you all the very best for the move & the job hunt.


----------



## mahadse

gg3103 said:


> Finally we woke up to the wonderful news of Visa grant.:clap2: Now comes the challenging part of making the actual move and the preparations therein.
> 
> But we are excited. I would like to thank each one of you on this forum who have helped us with all our queries, no matter how small it may have been. This is a wonderful forum and I will be looking forward to more discussions and guidance.
> 
> I wish the very best to each one of you waiting out there for a CO or Grant. Its a long wait but the end results are totally worth it


Congrats gg3103!!! Wish you all the best for your future..


----------



## lalu

*Abpf*

Hi

I am march 11 applicant.My status is ABPF for past two weeks.
I am so much tense because of this.


----------



## eskaydoubleyoo

I'm noticing some ppl are front-loading their PCC/Medicals, and it seems to result in faster CO allocation and/or case processing times.

I read earlier in this thread that PCC/Medicals dates determine the date you must enter the country by (1 year) - can anyone confirm if this is true, and where I can find the reference information?

My 175 application is in. Although I don't have a CO assigned yet, I'm wondering if front-loading my PCC/Medicals within the 28 days of lodging my application would help or hinder.

Any thoughts would be really appreciated, and thanks in advance!


----------



## gg3103

eskaydoubleyoo said:


> I'm noticing some ppl are front-loading their PCC/Medicals, and it seems to result in faster CO allocation and/or case processing times.
> 
> I read earlier in this thread that PCC/Medicals dates determine the date you must enter the country by (1 year) - can anyone confirm if this is true, and where I can find the reference information?
> 
> My 175 application is in. Although I don't have a CO assigned yet, I'm wondering if front-loading my PCC/Medicals within the 28 days of lodging my application would help or hinder.
> 
> Any thoughts would be really appreciated, and thanks in advance!


Yes the earliest date of all will determine your initial date of entry. In my case, I have my PCC from 13-Apr-2012 and my initial date is given as 24-April-13, though my grant was issued yesterday. Since your application may get a CO soon, front-loading in a next few weeks may not hinder anything. In fact, it will prevent any delays once CO is allocated. But your initial entry date would remain roughly 1 yr from when you took ur PCC or medicals, whichever is earlier.

Hope this helps. Wish you the best .

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vss

srivasu said:


> From the google sheet, the latest applicant to get a CO applied on 22nd March. No updates after that.


 can i have the link of the google sheet?


----------



## SMShoaib

vss said:


> can i have the link of the google sheet?


https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&hl=en&gid=0


----------



## foxle

Hey People,

Just to let you in on news from my side.I applied on 17th April 2012 and got a CO allocated today.My dilemma still remains that i am currently sailing so am not able to submit my MEDS and PCC... Can i ask him for an extension?..Any thoughts or experiences of anyone on that?..Please lemme know... the closest port is a month away for me!
Thanks
Foxle


----------



## seeker_175

Hi all 
FYI 
I Applied 175 on April 10th 2012 and CO assigned today. Front uploaded all documents but she needs few more details. Shoul be able to provide those by tomorrow and will see from there on.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## seeker_175

foxle said:


> Hey People,
> 
> Just to let you in on news from my side.I applied on 17th April 2012 and got a CO allocated today.My dilemma still remains that i am currently sailing so am not able to submit my MEDS and PCC... Can i ask him for an extension?..Any thoughts or experiences of anyone on that?..Please lemme know... the closest port is a month away for me!
> Thanks
> Foxle


I think if you can provide a letter from someone in authority in your work organization clearly stating by what date will you be setting foot on land. then you might be able to get an extension. Even I got a CO allocated today and the letter states that for things that are beyond your control such as PCC, MEDS etc DIAC will provide you an extension given that you provide them the proof that you have applied for it. In your case that proof will be "that letter".

God luck.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vss

Please add my timelines in google excel sheet


----------



## foxle

seeker_175 said:


> I think if you can provide a letter from someone in authority in your work organization clearly stating by what date will you be setting foot on land. then you might be able to get an extension. Even I got a CO allocated today and the letter states that for things that are beyond your control such as PCC, MEDS etc DIAC will provide you an extension given that you provide them the proof that you have applied for it. In your case that proof will be "that letter".
> 
> God luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Hi,
Just wanted to know about these PCC and MEDS.Does one have to go specifically to a special doctor as required by them or can one go to the family physician?Also about the PCCs...is there a format that needs to be done with?Coz am guessing the local thanedaar at the thana will scoff at a Australian Form.

I made the mistake of not front loading any of these before i joined the ship.I thought it will take time for the CO to get allocated and now i find myself in a predicament.Well lets see..how the cookie crumbles..

thanks for the advice..will let the CO know about the circumstances.


----------



## bangalg

All my Documents are in 'met' status except for medicals. The hospital says there is some technical problem and they are unable to upload. DIAC is waiting for the Medicals. Stuck!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## foxle

bangalg said:


> All my Documents are in 'met' status except for medicals. The hospital says there is some technical problem and they are unable to upload. DIAC is waiting for the Medicals. Stuck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum




Just wondering whats the procedure for the MEDS and the PCC?...Any specifics regarding the MEDS or its the run of the mill meds?..
Thanks!


----------



## kb1983

foxle said:


> Just wondering whats the procedure for the MEDS and the PCC?...Any specifics regarding the MEDS or its the run of the mill meds?..
> Thanks!


For meds, they give a list of centers. You should go there only. Depending on you city, you go to one of these, present your TRN and they should do it. Prefer that center which uploads the document electronically.

For PCC, go to nearest PSK/RPO. If you reside at the same address as given in passport, it should be given to you same day, else it may take upto 30-45 days, depending on the documents you have. You can go through other threads for more on PCC.


----------



## kb1983

Also, the documents required for PCC are not country specific, though they write the country name on the pcc letter ....you should start it if you have CO/expecting it in a month.


----------



## hello420

Guys is PCC required for Husband (Primary Applicant), Wife and 8 month baby?
Or is it just Husband and Wife?


----------



## vss

hello420 said:


> Guys is PCC required for Husband (Primary Applicant), Wife and 8 month baby?
> Or is it just Husband and Wife?



only for adults


----------



## sb27

foxle said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to know about these PCC and MEDS.Does one have to go specifically to a special doctor as required by them or can one go to the family physician?Also about the PCCs...is there a format that needs to be done with?Coz am guessing the local thanedaar at the thana will scoff at a Australian Form.
> 
> I made the mistake of not front loading any of these before i joined the ship.I thought it will take time for the CO to get allocated and now i find myself in a predicament.Well lets see..how the cookie crumbles..
> 
> thanks for the advice..will let the CO know about the circumstances.


Medicals have to be done at the hospitals/laboratories authorized by DIAC. You will find the list of doctors and the respective centres in their website. 

You need to book for the medicals at these places. When you take an appointment, you need to tell them that this is for Visa Subclass 175 and they will know what are the required tests.

India - Panel Doctors


PCC is a standard document though you need to mention for which country you need it for.


----------



## vss

Is it possible to get the PCC in different RPO in India? My passport was issued at Bangalore and currently i am residing in Chennai. When i approached for PCC at RPO chennai, i was told to get the passport reissue with new address before applying for PCC.

reissuing the passport will have new passport number and it will take ages to get a new one. I am not sure what to do.


----------



## fjamils

*Allocation Dates update*

as per DIAC allocation dates for visa class 175 is 16-Dec-2011


----------



## aus_immi

vss said:


> Is it possible to get the PCC in different RPO in India? My passport was issued at Bangalore and currently i am residing in Chennai. When i approached for PCC at RPO chennai, i was told to get the passport reissue with new address before applying for PCC.
> 
> reissuing the passport will have new passport number and it will take ages to get a new one. I am not sure what to do.


No. You do not need new or reissue of passport for PCC. PCC can be issued from any RPO/PSK. It may require some extra time to done with the police verification of current address.


----------



## vss

aus_immi said:


> No. You do not need new or reissue of passport for PCC. PCC can be issued from any RPO/PSK. It may require some extra time to done with the police verification of current address.


but the Chennai RPO is not accepting the application for passports issued at another state


----------



## hello420

vss said:


> Is it possible to get the PCC in different RPO in India? My passport was issued at Bangalore and currently i am residing in Chennai. When i approached for PCC at RPO chennai, i was told to get the passport reissue with new address before applying for PCC.
> 
> reissuing the passport will have new passport number and it will take ages to get a new one. I am not sure what to do.


VSS change in address is a valid ground for re-issue of the passport.
You can apply for tatkal passport. Here in Bangalore we get it in a week.
The important thing is that in your case most probably the passport will be issued with "post verification". This means that the passport is issued now but the police verification will be done after the issue of passport. It usually takes around a month. But you can go to the Police commissioner office and ask them to dispatch your file to the local police station. This is online in Bangalore. Not sure about in Chennai. Next you can go to the local police station and ask the Police guy what docs you need to bring and then get it cleared off. Or if the officer wants to come to your residence then ask him to come as soon as possible. Be open to some unofficial requests for money.

Then you can go and get the PCC done.


----------



## aus_immi

vss said:


> but the Chennai RPO is not accepting the application for passports issued at another state


There is a separate link. Just go through it.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...10-indian-police-clearance-certificate-8.html

Or

If you can, got to B'lore and get the PCC from RPO/PSK. If police verification is done for the address mentioned in passport, you will get it on same day or will take some time for it.
Other thing is, if married,* you do not need* your spouse name endorsed in each other passport either.


----------



## melbourne

bangalg said:


> All my Documents are in 'met' status except for medicals. The hospital says there is some technical problem and they are unable to upload. DIAC is waiting for the Medicals. Stuck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi bangalg,

You are near buddy 

May I ask what all documents you gave for PF proof?

-Melbourne


----------



## gg3103

bangalg said:


> All my Documents are in 'met' status except for medicals. The hospital says there is some technical problem and they are unable to upload. DIAC is waiting for the Medicals. Stuck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Even i had exact same problem with my medicals. It took almost a week and half for the clinic to upload my documents. I too was told of some technical snag. Are you in bangalore?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gg3103

gg3103 said:


> Even i had exact same problem with my medicals. It took almost a week and half for the clinic to upload my documents. I too was told of some technical snag. Are you in bangalore?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Never mind... I saw another post of yours abt Fortis hospital. Guess this seems to be a common problem with both the clinics in bangalore  my advice... Keep following ip. i used to call them 2 times each day till my online status changed to "received".

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## pun-mig

*Front loading PCC & Meds*



gg3103 said:


> Never mind... I saw another post of yours abt Fortis hospital. Guess this seems to be a common problem with both the clinics in bangalore  my advice... Keep following ip. i used to call them 2 times each day till my online status changed to "received".
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I don't have a CO yet, but I plan to front load the PCC and Meds.

For PCC: Do I use the same link, which I used to upload other docs, to upload PCC? I am asking because its been a lot more than 28 days since I lodged my application, so not sure if the same link can still be used.

For Medicals: Do they not require a letter from CO at the medical center? Can I just carry the forms and passport and get that done?


----------



## MasuBhat

pun-mig said:


> I don't have a CO yet, but I plan to front load the PCC and Meds.
> 
> For PCC: Do I use the same link, which I used to upload other docs, to upload PCC? I am asking because its been a lot more than 28 days since I lodged my application, so not sure if the same link can still be used.
> 
> For Medicals: Do they not require a letter from CO at the medical center? Can I just carry the forms and passport and get that done?


Yes, the same link should still work. And in fact, DIAC now recommends frontloading if you are within 1 month of being allocated a CO based on the dates they publish.



> *What you can do if your application is nearing allocation*
> 
> If your application is in Priority Group 1 or 3; or was lodged within one month of the dates listed in the table above for Priority Groups 4 or 5: you can proceed with health and character clearances ahead of your application being allocated.


Source: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Wish they told me that one month before they assigned me a CO!


----------



## bangalg

melbourne said:


> Hi bangalg,
> 
> You are near buddy
> 
> May I ask what all documents you gave for PF proof?
> 
> -Melbourne


Yeah i can see the finish line but am yet to cross it 
Pf proof- Virtually nothing. Just one stub I could retrieve from somewhere. Don't bother with it.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg

gg3103 said:


> Even i had exact same problem with my medicals. It took almost a week and half for the clinic to upload my documents. I too was told of some technical snag. Are you in bangalore?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yep. From Bangalore.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## seeker_175

foxle said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to know about these PCC and MEDS.Does one have to go specifically to a special doctor as required by them or can one go to the family physician?Also about the PCCs...is there a format that needs to be done with?Coz am guessing the local thanedaar at the thana will scoff at a Australian Form.
> 
> I made the mistake of not front loading any of these before i joined the ship.I thought it will take time for the CO to get allocated and now i find myself in a predicament.Well lets see..how the cookie crumbles..
> 
> thanks for the advice..will let the CO know about the circumstances.


Yes there is specific health centers for medicals. You can google it based on the city you plan to take the tests from. You need to worry about the format and stuff. Just book an appointment and take all the medical related forms listed in your "documents checklist".

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## seeker_175

foxle said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to know about these PCC and MEDS.Does one have to go specifically to a special doctor as required by them or can one go to the family physician?Also about the PCCs...is there a format that needs to be done with?Coz am guessing the local thanedaar at the thana will scoff at a Australian Form.
> 
> I made the mistake of not front loading any of these before i joined the ship.I thought it will take time for the CO to get allocated and now i find myself in a predicament.Well lets see..how the cookie crumbles..
> 
> thanks for the advice..will let the CO know about the circumstances.


For the PCC you may get more information on vfs global's website.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mahadse

We woke up today with a wonderful news of Visa grant!! Our initial entry date was given as 16/04/2013. From now, the job hunt begins.
I profoundly thank everyone in this forum, who has helped me to answer my questions and kept the confidence live on me... I will be active in this forum to help out others as best as possible... Wish everyone with a good luck!!


----------



## gg3103

mahadse said:


> We woke up today with a wonderful news of Visa grant!! Our initial entry date was given as 16/04/2013. From now, the job hunt begins.
> I profoundly thank everyone in this forum, who has helped me to answer my questions and kept the confidence live on me... I will be active in this forum to help out others as best as possible... Wish everyone with a good luck!!


Congratulations buddy! That's a wonderful news . So any decisions on where you would be heading? And when?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mahadse

gg3103 said:


> Congratulations buddy! That's a wonderful news . So any decisions on where you would be heading? And when?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Not sure gg. I'm a mechanical engineer. I have to try a couple of job options through some of my friends over there. So its still indefinite at this point, where I'm going to land up. But my goal is to relocate before the end of this year...


----------



## seeker_175

Hi all
FYI
I received my pre-grant letter today. Thanks you all for answering to my queries and keeping me informed.

Applied online 10th April 2012
CO ALLOCATED 6th June
Pre-grant 7th June


Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg

Has anyone tried to contact DIAC from India. I tried this number: 0061-1300364613 but I cannot get through.


----------



## gg3103

seeker_175 said:


> Hi all
> FYI
> I received my pre-grant letter today. Thanks you all for answering to my queries and keeping me informed.
> 
> Applied online 10th April 2012
> CO ALLOCATED 6th June
> Pre-grant 7th June
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congratulations seeker_175.  When do you plan to move out of Australia to get the grant?


----------



## fjamils

mahadse said:


> We woke up today with a wonderful news of Visa grant!! Our initial entry date was given as 16/04/2013. From now, the job hunt begins.
> I profoundly thank everyone in this forum, who has helped me to answer my questions and kept the confidence live on me... I will be active in this forum to help out others as best as possible... Wish everyone with a good luck!!


congrats Mate!! we are really happy for you..


----------



## AllTime

Originally Posted by mahadse View Post
We woke up today with a wonderful news of Visa grant!! Our initial entry date was given as 16/04/2013. From now, the job hunt begins.
I profoundly thank everyone in this forum, who has helped me to answer my questions and kept the confidence live on me... I will be active in this forum to help out others as best as possible... Wish everyone with a good luck!!


Congrats !!!


----------



## fjamils

seeker_175 said:


> Hi all
> FYI
> I received my pre-grant letter today. Thanks you all for answering to my queries and keeping me informed.
> 
> Applied online 10th April 2012
> CO ALLOCATED 6th June
> Pre-grant 7th June
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats Seeker_175.. one quick question did you apply for 175 or 176? from your ID i am guessing its 175 but had to ask cuz u got the grant with lightening speed!


----------



## seeker_175

fjamils said:


> Congrats Seeker_175.. one quick question did you apply for 175 or 176? from your ID i am guessing its 175 but had to ask cuz u got the grant with lightening speed!


175. I am quite surprised too.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## seeker_175

gg3103 said:


> Congratulations seeker_175.  When do you plan to move out of Australia to get the grant?


Will Be planning that soon. The processing speed caught me completely unprepared.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## fjamils

seeker_175 said:


> 175. I am quite surprised too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


wooh that's Amazing!!


----------



## sb27

Congrats to all those who recently received the grants. 

Hope to see the same happening to our applicants from Pakistan. 

God speed to all you guys!


----------



## Z Khan

sb27 said:


> Congrats to all those who recently received the grants.
> 
> Hope to see the same happening to our applicants from Pakistan.
> 
> God speed to all you guys!


A Good News for Pakistani applicants 

One of my friend who applied in January 2011 for 175 got the pre grant letter and is now asked to submit the medicals and pcc and passports too.  
A very rare news i think ............


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> A Good News for Pakistani applicants
> 
> One of my friend who applied in January 2011 for 175 got the pre grant letter and is now asked to submit the medicals and pcc and passports too.
> A very rare news i think ............


Can you share his complete details including details


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> Can you share his complete details including details


Visa type: 175 
Occupation : Telecommunication Network Engineer 
What other details do you want to have ?


----------



## fjamils

Z Khan said:


> A Good News for Pakistani applicants
> 
> One of my friend who applied in January 2011 for 175 got the pre grant letter and is now asked to submit the medicals and pcc and passports too.
> A very rare news i think ............


I think first good news for Pakistani Applicants.. keep it up DIAC


----------



## cutenice62

Z Khan said:


> A Good News for Pakistani applicants
> 
> One of my friend who applied in January 2011 for 175 got the pre grant letter and is now asked to submit the medicals and pcc and passports too.
> A very rare news i think ............


I hope so now they have found the rac of Pakistani applicants


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> Visa type: 175
> Occupation : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> What other details do you want to have ?


*His location...
*When he got CO exact date / and application exact date as well
*Name if possible


----------



## Z Khan

itskamran said:


> *His location...
> *When he got CO exact date / and application exact date as well
> *Name if possible


Location: Lahore 
CO Allocation Date: Its around September/October 2011(Around 6 months)
Application: January 2011
Name: Anonymous is better i think


----------



## amitambika

foxle said:


> Just wondering whats the procedure for the MEDS and the PCC?...Any specifics regarding the MEDS or its the run of the mill meds?..
> Thanks!


It is not run of the mill meds.There are specific tests and only certain hospitals are allowed to do that tests.You will get that information on the DIAC website.Check for your city and see which hospital is authorised to do that test.

For PCC if you are in India it can only be applied to the Regional Passport Office.


----------



## itskamran

Z Khan said:


> Location: Lahore
> CO Allocation Date: Its around September/October 2011(Around 6 months)
> Application: January 2011
> Name: Anonymous is better i think


Thanks a lot, i invite you to join us here

HR applicants where are you now?? - Page 536 

Community for pakistanis


----------



## melbourne

bangalg said:


> Yeah i can see the finish line but am yet to cross it
> Pf proof- Virtually nothing. Just one stub I could retrieve from somewhere. Don't bother with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vss

any May '12 applicants got the CO?


----------



## vss

Hi, Please update my details too in the spreadsheet. Thanks

ACS (Software Engineer) - 23 June '11; 
IELTS - 25 May 2012 
Applied 175 online - 26 May'12
Medicals - Not yet
PCC - Done


----------



## haseeb85uk

Z Khan said:


> Visa type: 175
> Occupation : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> What other details do you want to have ?


wats his co allocation date?


----------



## haseeb85uk

@itskamran..i think ur tym has cum...its just a matter of few days now..start exercising


----------



## vishal182

seeker_175 said:


> Hi all
> FYI
> I received my pre-grant letter today. Thanks you all for answering to my queries and keeping me informed.
> 
> Applied online 10th April 2012
> CO ALLOCATED 6th June
> Pre-grant 7th June
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats dude. All the best.


----------



## seeker_175

vishal182 said:


> Congrats dude. All the best.


Thanks. Good luck.


----------



## adeelijaz49

Nice to see some old Pakistani friend back like Haseeb and Kamran. 

Hope that we get pre grant letters in this month


----------



## melbourne

Guys my online status page has this:


06/06/2012 Further medical results received 
06/06/2012 Further medical results received 

Can someone help me understand what it means.
I guess it means that my medicals were uploaded but the CO is yet to look into those.

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## anj1976

yes, it means they have been received.. Next three days are off here, Monday, 11th June being Queen's Birthday, nothing has been happening at offices here, one long weekend and people stop working 3 days before the long weekend .. the train was empty today, i got a place to sit which was surprising because it is always full


----------



## melbourne

Thanks Anjali.


----------



## mshahzad

adeelijaz49 said:


> Nice to see some old Pakistani friend back like Haseeb and Kamran.
> 
> Hope that we get pre grant letters in this month


How can wendistinguish pre-grant letter and grant letter? whats difference in these two ?


----------



## adeelijaz49

mshahzad said:


> How can wendistinguish pre-grant letter and grant letter? whats difference in these two ?


Pre grant letter is more like a request to submit ur police clearance and medicals (if not already submitted).


----------



## bangalg

adeelijaz49 said:


> Pre grant letter is more like a request to submit ur police clearance and medicals (if not already submitted).


I don't think there is such a thing as a 'pre-grant' letter. It's our own invention.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gg3103

bangalg said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a 'pre-grant' letter. It's our own invention.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Pre-grant is grant equivalent for people currently residing in Australia. DIAC does not issue grant letter unless you leave Australia and in such cases they would issue a pre-grant stating the date before which you need to leave Aus for atleast 5 days and inform them so that you can be issued a grant letter. Thats their process. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg

gg3103 said:


> Pre-grant is grant equivalent for people currently residing in Australia. DIAC does not issue grant letter unless you leave Australia and in such cases they would issue a pre-grant stating the date before which you need to leave Aus for atleast 5 days and inform them so that you can be issued a grant letter. Thats their process.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Oh ok. I stand corrected. I never recd any pregrant. No wonder.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## pandaaram

Off the topic... LOL.. wondering if i am the only one who read it as "PREGNANT" letter !!! 



bangalg said:


> Oh ok. I stand corrected. I never recd any pregrant. No wonder.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg

pandaaram said:


> Off the topic... LOL.. wondering if i am the only one who read it as "PREGNANT" letter !!!


It's fine if you read it as PREGNANT... As in "Pregnant with a grant" 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Pradiprn

adeelijaz49 said:


> Pre grant letter is more like a request to submit ur police clearance and medicals (if not already submitted).


That is not correct. The pre grant notification is sent after all the required documents are received and the CO is ready to make the decision. A that point if the applicant is in Australia the he is required to fly out of he country and wait for the grant notification from the CO. the pre grant notification therefore requests the applicant to make arrangements to travel outside Australia and let the CO know of the travel plans so that he can then make the decision.

The communication requesting PCC and medicals are part of the communication that CO sends once he starts processing your application.


----------



## vss

aus_immi said:


> There is a separate link. Just go through it.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...10-indian-police-clearance-certificate-8.html
> 
> Or
> 
> If you can, got to B'lore and get the PCC from RPO/PSK. If police verification is done for the address mentioned in passport, you will get it on same day or will take some time for it.
> Other thing is, if married,* you do not need* your spouse name endorsed in each other passport either.




Thank you Melbourne. I had managed to get the PCC from Chennai centre itself. To my surprise they have issued it without police verification though the passport has the Bangalore address.

There are 3 PSKs in Chennai but only Saligramam PSK accepted the application.


----------



## fjamils

Hello where is everyone on this thread?? plz update the spreadsheet with new time lines.

thanks


----------



## vishal182

melbourne said:


> Guys my online status page has this:
> 
> 06/06/2012 Further medical results received
> 06/06/2012 Further medical results received
> 
> Can someone help me understand what it means.
> I guess it means that my medicals were uploaded but the CO is yet to look into those.
> 
> Thanks,
> Melbourne


My status shows the same.. How long does it take for the CO to update them to 'Met'


----------



## gg3103

vishal182 said:


> My status shows the same.. How long does it take for the CO to update them to 'Met'


It means that it is still with HOC and they are yet to finalize it. Keep a close watch on the status. Once it moves to finalized status, you can expect CO to take action on it within a couple of days. Keep your fingers crossed. You are almost at the finish line. All the best 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## adeelijaz49

I have applied for visa 175. My wife is also included in the application.

Do i have to get Police clearance for myself or for my wife as well ??


----------



## Maz25

adeelijaz49 said:


> I have applied for visa 175. My wife is also included in the application.
> 
> Do i have to get Police clearance for myself or for my wife as well ??


Yes, police clearance is required for everyone over 16 years of age.


----------



## Sanjukta

adeelijaz49 said:


> I have applied for visa 175. My wife is also included in the application.
> 
> Do i have to get Police clearance for myself or for my wife as well ??


You need to get Police clearance for you and your wife.


----------



## vishal182

gg3103 said:


> It means that it is still with HOC and they are yet to finalize it. Keep a close watch on the status. Once it moves to finalized status, you can expect CO to take action on it within a couple of days. Keep your fingers crossed. You are almost at the finish line. All the best
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yeah dude.. Having sleepless nights.. POC is wat i am having tough time with.. Hopefully things will happen fast.. Have crossed everything thats possible.. 

One more question: For my wife will there be separate entries like these? I see only two of them both under my details. So just wodering.


----------



## gg3103

vishal182 said:


> Yeah dude.. Having sleepless nights.. POC is wat i am having tough time with.. Hopefully things will happen fast.. Have crossed everything thats possible..
> 
> One more question: For my wife will there be separate entries like these? I see only two of them both under my details. So just wodering.


There should be separate entries for your wife (other dependents, if any). In case the main page does not show the status of 'Further medical results received', it may be a good idea to call up the clinic where you got your medical done and confirm if they have uploaded all the documents.

It happened in my wife's case, that there was some technical glitch and they were unable to post it for almost a week.


----------



## vishal182

gg3103 said:


> There should be separate entries for your wife (other dependents, if any). In case the main page does not show the status of 'Further medical results received', it may be a good idea to call up the clinic where you got your medical done and confirm if they have uploaded all the documents.
> 
> It happened in my wife's case, that there was some technical glitch and they were unable to post it for almost a week.


Ok.. Great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SMShoaib

fjamils said:


> Hello where is everyone on this thread?? plz update the spreadsheet with new time lines.
> 
> thanks


Update: No Change in timeline


----------



## vernaf09

*visa application launched*

Hello guys..

Please find details:

Application for GSM 175 had been launched on 8/6/2012.
for the role of developer programmer from India

please update the tracker .

Please advice how many months it might take to wait for CO allocation.

Thanks.


----------



## arvin_au

vss said:


> Thank you Melbourne. I had managed to get the PCC from Chennai centre itself. To my surprise they have issued it without police verification though the passport has the Bangalore address.
> 
> There are 3 PSKs in Chennai but only Saligramam PSK accepted the application.


Hi Vss,

Did you book an appointment before going to PSK Saligramam ??


----------



## arvin_au

vernaf09 said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> Please find details:
> 
> Application for GSM 175 had been launched on 8/6/2012.
> for the role of developer programmer from India
> 
> please update the tracker .
> 
> Please advice how many months it might take to wait for CO allocation.
> 
> Thanks.


Looking at how DIAC is processing , you might have case officer next month. I applied on Apr 18th and was allocated CO on June 6th.. Few May applicants have been allocated as well..


----------



## vss

arvin_au said:


> Looking at how DIAC is processing , you might have case officer next month. I applied on Apr 18th and was allocated CO on June 6th.. Few May applicants have been allocated as well..


Can some one advice me, how much it will cost for Medical checkup in India (my self , wife and 1 year old daughter)?


----------



## bangalg

vss said:


> Can some one advice me, how much it will cost for Medical checkup in India (my self , wife and 1 year old daughter)?


Rs. 7 to 8,000 for all three totally.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## forlorn79

*Last push*

waiting for GCC was stressful, when asked for extra documents was equally stressful especially when I thought everything was already submitted, waiting for medicals to be completed is another constantly having to wonder whether I'm healthy enough :behindsofa:


After almost a month of build-up stress I've finally submitted all the documets needed by DIAC for my last push.:hat:

Hopefully all goes well. My wife asked me how does it feel that the process is now complete? My reply was just that now its totally out of our hands so I'm just happy Ive tried whatever the result maybe...

Of course that doesnt stop the urge of checking the progress online every other hour though 

and I must say its pretty nice to be able to update my signature now hopefully I can finally update the "grant" field :ballchain:


----------



## aarkay

bangalg said:


> Rs. 7 to 8,000 for all three totally.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


2400 per adult..don't know about kids...call the nearest ehealth doctor and you will get the answer...


----------



## vss

arvin_au said:


> Hi Vss,
> 
> Did you book an appointment before going to PSK Saligramam ??



No. Only few PSKs are mandating the appointment. In Chennai, Only at Amijikarai you need an appointment.

The callcentre ppl can tell you the details for each PSK


----------



## yappie

Who else is in the "medicals received" group??? Some people say they have their medicals cleared in2 days but its now 2 WEEKS for me :frusty:
I dont know how much more of this I can take


----------



## Sanjukta

yappie said:


> Who else is in the "medicals received" group??? Some people say they have their medicals cleared in2 days but its now 2 WEEKS for me :frusty:
> I dont know how much more of this I can take


Did your medicals get referred? What is the current status of your medicals online?


----------



## yappie

Sanjukta said:


> Did your medicals get referred? What is the current status of your medicals online?


No.. Not referred. Just says further medical results received 3 times and HIV received. Also, it says "Health requirements outstanding"


----------



## vss

Any May '12 GSM 175 applicants got their CO?

Seniors, can some one advice how much time it will take to get a CO for 26th May applicant?


----------



## aarkay

vss said:


> Any May '12 GSM 175 applicants got their CO?
> 
> Seniors, can some one advice how much time it will take to get a CO for 26th May applicant?


75-90 days


----------



## sb27

vss said:


> Any May '12 GSM 175 applicants got their CO?
> 
> Seniors, can some one advice how much time it will take to get a CO for 26th May applicant?


Going by the current rate, july 2nd week would be a reasonable bet.


----------



## foxle

Hi guys,
I got my CO allocated on the 6th of June and unfortunately am sailing on a ship right now,so asked him for an extension till the time i get off and he granted me.So i guess these guys are accomodating.Will file for the PCC and MEDS once i step on terra firma.I had applied online on 17 April 2012.
Now the thing with the PCC ... do i have to take all the clearances from all the places i have resided in india or just the latest address?Thanks..!

Foxle


----------



## vss

foxle said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my CO allocated on the 6th of June and unfortunately am sailing on a ship right now,so asked him for an extension till the time i get off and he granted me.So i guess these guys are accomodating.Will file for the PCC and MEDS once i step on terra firma.I had applied online on 17 April 2012.
> Now the thing with the PCC ... do i have to take all the clearances from all the places i have resided in india or just the latest address?Thanks..!
> 
> Foxle


For PCC, you just need to get clearance from RPO, and if your residing address is different from passport, you need to submit the address proof for at least 1 year while applying for it. (depends on your luck, it may take some time to do police verification, approx 30-45 days)

you don't need to get for all the addresses in a single country. In fact, the PCC would not have address details, just a statement about your character.


----------



## vss

vss said:


> For PCC, you just need to get clearance from RPO, and if your residing address is different from passport, you need to submit the address proof for at least 1 year while applying for it. (depends on your luck, it may take some time to do police verification, approx 30-45 days)
> 
> you don't need to get for all the addresses in a single country. In fact, the PCC would not have address details, just a statement about your character.


sample PCC report

http://corpocrat.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/pcc-sample1.jpg


----------



## seeker_175

Guys I received my pre-grant last week and I am planning to go to new zealand for visa evidencing. Can anyone of you provide me more information on the process and dos and donts for new zealand?

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## nasif

seeker_175 said:


> Guys I received my pre-grant last week and I am planning to go to new zealand for visa evidencing. Can anyone of you provide me more information on the process and dos and donts for new zealand?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi Seeker_175

Congrats on the Pre-grant visa. Can you provide total timeline?

If you go to NewZealand, How many days you need to stay there? I mean what you will do after reaching Newzealand? Do you have idea how much time it may take to get the visa grant?

Thanks
Nasif

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## forlorn79

my morning ritual check soccer results and check immi site for Visa progress.

today is a bit different I did not see ABPF there anymore....

Look under my name then I see "Application Approved"!!!!! :amen:

wow wow wow...thank you CO!

now I can start another good to have problem planning the eventual move. First entry must be before end of May am hoping that will be my permanent entry as well


----------



## bangalg

forlorn79 said:


> my morning ritual check soccer results and check immi site for Visa progress.
> 
> today is a bit different I did not see ABPF there anymore....
> 
> Look under my name then I see "Application Approved"!!!!! :amen:
> 
> wow wow wow...thank you CO!
> 
> now I can start another good to have problem planning the eventual move. First entry must be before end of May am hoping that will be my permanent entry as well


CongratulationsForlorn! Have you got thegrantover email as well?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## seeker_175

nasif said:


> Hi Seeker_175
> 
> Congrats on the Pre-grant visa. Can you provide total timeline?
> 
> If you go to NewZealand, How many days you need to stay there? I mean what you will do after reaching Newzealand? Do you have idea how much time it may take to get the visa grant?
> 
> Thanks
> Nasif
> 
> Thanks
> Nasif


Usually it takes an hour or two but nothing more than a couple of days in worst case scenario. I am planning for a short holiday trip for a week around the country after the visa is granted.

I applied on April 10th 2012 and got the pre grant on June 7th.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## forlorn79

bangalg said:


> CongratulationsForlorn! Have you got thegrantover email as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


No not yet am waiting for my agent to come in and forward me that. Very excited to see the contents


----------



## gg3103

forlorn79 said:


> my morning ritual check soccer results and check immi site for Visa progress.
> 
> today is a bit different I did not see ABPF there anymore....
> 
> Look under my name then I see "Application Approved"!!!!! :amen:
> 
> wow wow wow...thank you CO!
> 
> now I can start another good to have problem planning the eventual move. First entry must be before end of May am hoping that will be my permanent entry as well


Congratulations forlorn79. That is indeed a wonderful news . I wish you all the best with your move planning. Any thoughts on the place?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## forlorn79

gg3103 said:


> Congratulations forlorn79. That is indeed a wonderful news . I wish you all the best with your move planning. Any thoughts on the place?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thank you so much. Its weight off my shouldet seeing the status change  

Ive so far visited brisbane and Melbourne. Brisbane weather is really nice where its not too cold at night nor too hot during the day (of course this comes from Malaysian who has to brace high humidity 30 deg C weather everyday) compared to Melbournes erratic cold weather. However comparing cities i like Melbourne a little more due to its multiculturalism. 

However you know with 175 you can go any other place and ive yet visited Sydney nor Pertgh  but so far yeah im leaning a little towards Melbourne


----------



## nasif

Hi All,

I have applied for 175 visa on 30th April 2012 and today I received a mail with subject "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received". What does that actually mean?

It also states that "This letter confirms that your application has been assessed as a valid application. "

Can anyone clarify what does this actually mean?

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## melbourne

*Got visa today!*

Guys/Gals,

I got my 175 visa approved today 
Saving beer for the weekend 

Uploaded all the docs yesterday evening and the approval came today!

All the best to all the aspirants.

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne

melbourne said:


> Guys/Gals,
> 
> I got my 175 visa approved today
> Saving beer for the weekend
> 
> Uploaded all the docs yesterday evening and the approval came today!
> 
> All the best to all the aspirants.
> 
> -Melbourne


And the fact that its exactly 4 months since my 175 application is awesome.

-Melbourne


----------



## hello420

Got CO allocated today. 40 days flat.
Now trying to get the PCC and medicals done. Should have done them before and front uploaded the same.


----------



## yappie

melbourne said:


> And the fact that its exactly 4 months since my 175 application is awesome.
> 
> -Melbourne


Oh wow Melbourne!!! Congratulations and all the best for your new life down under!!!! :clap2:
So wait.. You uploaded your medicals/PCC and it all got cleared in one day? Had you couriered your medicals to Sydney or was it eHealth? My status has been at "further medicals received" since the 1st June  and I am not sure what to make of it


----------



## GDP

hello420 said:


> Got CO allocated today. 40 days flat.
> Now trying to get the PCC and medicals done. Should have done them before and front uploaded the same.


Great news!! Congrats!!


----------



## gg3103

melbourne said:


> And the fact that its exactly 4 months since my 175 application is awesome.
> 
> -Melbourne


Hey mebourne... Hearty congratulations . Wish you all the very best with your move. Your id suggests the place that you are heading to. Am I right in assuming it ?


----------



## Fordy

hello420 said:


> Got CO allocated today. 40 days flat.
> Now trying to get the PCC and medicals done. Should have done them before and front uploaded the same.


Congrats. Wow, I think I am near :ranger:


----------



## yappie

*Sol 2012*

Well, I guess this is a sigh of relief for all ICT applicants 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/updated-sol.pdf


----------



## vss

yappie said:


> Well, I guess this is a sigh of relief for all ICT applicants
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/updated-sol.pdf


This is really a good news!!! is it a latest list? from where you have this info?


----------



## yappie

vss said:


> This is really a good news!!! is it a latest list? from where you have this info?


Its fresh off the immi.gov.au website


----------



## vss

yappie said:


> Its fresh off the immi.gov.au website


yeah got it. ICT is still in flagged list for 2012 


http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...d-occupation-list/documents/2012FactSheet.pdf


----------



## forlorn79

melbourne said:


> Guys/Gals,
> 
> I got my 175 visa approved today
> Saving beer for the weekend
> 
> Uploaded all the docs yesterday evening and the approval came today!
> 
> All the best to all the aspirants.
> 
> -Melbourne


Congrats! Steaks for me tonight  

This is Grant week I suppose


----------



## vishal182

melbourne said:


> Guys/Gals,
> 
> I got my 175 visa approved today
> Saving beer for the weekend
> 
> Uploaded all the docs yesterday evening and the approval came today!
> 
> All the best to all the aspirants.
> 
> -Melbourne


Congrats.. All the very best


----------



## coolsnake

Congratulations Forlorn79 & Melbourne!!! 

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Sakib

Hi..... did u able to figure out why you receive this type of mail? And did you receive any further mail? 
Reviewing this forum, this is an unusual practice of DIAC. I've applied on May 25, 2012 for 175 and waiting. Considering current trend when CO will be assigned for my case?

Thanks,
Sakib




nasif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 175 visa on 30th April 2012 and today I received a mail with subject "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received". What does that actually mean?
> 
> It also states that "This letter confirms that your application has been assessed as a valid application. "
> 
> Can anyone clarify what does this actually mean?
> 
> Thanks
> Nasif



__________________
Engineers Australia (Teleco Engineer) applied 27/07/2011 | +ve Reply on 28/09/11 | 175 Applied (online/self) on 25 May 2012 | now waiting ....


----------



## yappie

vss said:


> yeah got it. ICT is still in flagged list for 2012
> 
> 
> http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...d-occupation-list/documents/2012FactSheet.pdf


Yep I saw that.. I was more worried about the SOL2012 and the possibility of it falling off before my application is concluded (selfish! I know) 
As for now, I am happy with it just being flagged but not removed!


----------



## vss

Sakib said:


> Hi..... did u able to figure out why you receive this type of mail? And did you receive any further mail?
> Reviewing this forum, this is an unusual practice of DIAC. I've applied on May 25, 2012 for 175 and waiting. Considering current trend when CO will be assigned for my case?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sakib
> 
> __________________
> Engineers Australia (Teleco Engineer) applied 27/07/2011 | +ve Reply on 28/09/11 | 175 Applied (online/self) on 25 May 2012 | now waiting ....



even i am eagerly waiting for it. 

Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications


Looking at DIAC site, each week 1000 applicants are getting their COs. As at 13 April 2012 there were approximately 1840 Priority Group 4 cases lodged outside Australia awaiting allocation. That means within 3-4 weeks we can expect a CO.

Seniors can judge my prediction.


----------



## Sakib

vss said:


> even i am eagerly waiting for it.
> 
> Looking at DIAC site, each week 1000 applicants are getting their COs. As at 13 April 2012 there were approximately 1840 Priority Group 4 cases lodged outside Australia awaiting allocation. That means within 3-4 weeks we can expect a CO.
> 
> Seniors can judge my prediction.


Dear vss........ from your staus bar I've seen that u completed the PCC. In this forum everyone is suggesting that no need to submit PCC until the CO asked for. Do I go for PCC now or wait for the CO call?:confused2:

Thanks 


__________________
Engineers Australia (Telecommunications Engineer) applied 27/07/2011 | +ve Reply on 28/09/11 | 175 Applied (online|self) on 25 May 2012 | now waiting ....


----------



## vss

Sakib said:


> Dear vss........ from your staus bar I've seen that u completed the PCC. In this forum everyone is suggesting that no need to submit PCC until the CO asked for. Do I go for PCC now or wait for the CO call?:confused2:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> __________________
> Engineers Australia (Telecommunications Engineer) applied 27/07/2011 | +ve Reply on 28/09/11 | 175 Applied (online|self) on 25 May 2012 | now waiting ....


Here in India getting PCC is a troublesome process if your residing address is not matching with the passport. I have seen many experts suggested to pre load the PCC. Even if the CO ask to resubmit the PCC , we can redo it.


----------



## melbourne

yappie said:


> Oh wow Melbourne!!! Congratulations and all the best for your new life down under!!!! :clap2:
> So wait.. You uploaded your medicals/PCC and it all got cleared in one day? Had you couriered your medicals to Sydney or was it eHealth? My status has been at "further medicals received" since the 1st June  and I am not sure what to make of it


Thanks a lot for your wishes.

Yes it was eHealth.

My medicals were 13-Jun since that's the day it was changed to "medicals finalized".
Yes, your status will change to "medicals finalized" keep an eye.

All the best!

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne

gg3103 said:


> Hey mebourne... Hearty congratulations . Wish you all the very best with your move. Your id suggests the place that you are heading to. Am I right in assuming it ?


Thanks for your wishes.

Not sure if I will be head to Melbourne.
I will be making my move early next year and will take some more time to decide about the city. But of course, I am open to relocate to Sydney/Melbourne/others for my first job down under 

-Melbourne


----------



## yappie

melbourne said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes.
> 
> Yes it was eHealth.
> 
> My medicals were 13-Jun since that's the day it was changed to "medicals finalized".
> Yes, your status will change to "medicals finalized" keep an eye.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> -Melbourne


Thanks Melbourne! See you in Melbourne


----------



## melbourne

forlorn79 said:


> Congrats! Steaks for me tonight
> 
> This is Grant week I suppose


Thanks for your wishes!

Your turn is near


----------



## melbourne

vishal182 said:


> Congrats.. All the very best


Thanks.

All the best to you too!


----------



## melbourne

coolsnake said:


> Congratulations Forlorn79 & Melbourne!!!
> 
> Good luck with the move.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## cutenice62

Dear All,

I recently changed my job and CO is not yet allocated?when should i upload the form (Change of circumstances)?????

Thanks


----------



## adeelijaz49

cutenice62 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I recently changed my job and CO is not yet allocated?when should i upload the form (Change of circumstances)?????
> 
> Thanks


Wait right now, you dont need to send them anything about your new job, all your processing will be done based on the documents you have already provided.


----------



## Tess2011

It's definitely a very happy day for me 
I got my grant notification today.
I really want to thank each and every person on this forum. You guys helped me a lot with your guidance and encouragements, specially at times when I was about to lose my mind!
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you

Here is my time line:

IELTS test given: 28 May 2011 
Positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia: 23 September 2011 (Biomedical Engineer)
175 Application: 22 November 2011
Medical finalized: 3 May 2012
CO allocated: 12 May 2012
PCC requested: 22 May 2012
Visa granted: 14 June 2012
First entry date: 3 May 2013


----------



## srivasu

Tess2011 said:


> It's definitely a very happy day for me
> I got my grant notification today.
> I really want to thank each and every person on this forum. You guys helped me a lot with your guidance and encouragements, specially at times when I was about to lose my mind!
> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you
> 
> Here is my time line:
> 
> IELTS test given: 28 May 2011
> Positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia: 23 September 2011 (Biomedical Engineer)
> 175 Application: 22 November 2011
> Medical finalized: 3 May 2012
> CO allocated: 12 May 2012
> PCC requested: 22 May 2012
> Visa granted: 14 June 2012
> First entry date: 3 May 2013


Congrats Tess ! It took a total of 7 months from applying to grant which is good time. Best of luck for your future. When do you plan to make a move and to which city?


----------



## vishal182

Tess2011 said:


> It's definitely a very happy day for me
> I got my grant notification today.
> I really want to thank each and every person on this forum. You guys helped me a lot with your guidance and encouragements, specially at times when I was about to lose my mind!
> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you
> 
> Here is my time line:
> 
> IELTS test given: 28 May 2011
> Positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia: 23 September 2011 (Biomedical Engineer)
> 175 Application: 22 November 2011
> Medical finalized: 3 May 2012
> CO allocated: 12 May 2012
> PCC requested: 22 May 2012
> Visa granted: 14 June 2012
> First entry date: 3 May 2013


All the very best Tess. Have a great future. God Bless.


----------



## Tess2011

srivasu said:


> Congrats Tess ! It took a total of 7 months from applying to grant which is good time. Best of luck for your future. When do you plan to make a move and to which city?


Thanks Srivasu 
I will hopefully move in February 2013. I can most likely find jobs in either Sydney or Melbourne. So I will probably go to Sydney, but may relocate later depending on where I find a job.


----------



## panks_oz

*Visa granted today*

Hello everyone

I would like to share good news with you all. Finally the wait is over  We got our visa grant today.

A big thanks to all the members for their help n support through out the visa process. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## yappie

panks_oz said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I would like to share good news with you all. Finally the wait is over  We got our visa grant today.
> 
> A big thanks to all the members for their help n support through out the visa process. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Wow! Congrats Panks!!!  All the best!!! This is really turning out to be a busy week for the DIAC! :clap2:


----------



## gg3103

panks_oz said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I would like to share good news with you all. Finally the wait is over  We got our visa grant today.
> 
> A big thanks to all the members for their help n support through out the visa process. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations Panks_oz.  Thats a great news. All the best for your upcoming move.


----------



## JBY

I"m very pleased about the new SOL2012 :thumb: , glad they kept it intact (for the most part) our predictions specifically in regards to ICT occupations remaining on the list came true ( they even added systems engineers as a bonus!). 

Anyone with 175 visa still waiting for a grant can start breathing again


----------



## vss

JBY said:


> I"m very pleased about the new SOL2012 :thumb: , glad they kept it intact (for the most part) our predictions specifically in regards to ICT occupations remaining on the list came true ( they even added systems engineers as a bonus!).
> 
> Anyone with 175 visa still waiting for a grant can start breathing again


After July1, would they continue to process the current applications without affected by the new skill select application or they will give priority to new EOI applications?

I am a May applicant and waiting for Co now


----------



## GDP

vss said:


> After July1, would they continue to process the current applications without affected by the new skill select application or they will give priority to new EOI applications?
> 
> I am a May applicant and waiting for Co now


I do have the same question....senior members any idea?

ACS- 23rd Feb'12| IELTS - 4th May'12| Lodged 175 - 21st May'12| CO -?| Med - ?| PCC -?|


----------



## JBY

vss said:


> After July1, would they continue to process the current applications without affected by the new skill select application or they will give priority to new EOI applications?
> 
> I am a May applicant and waiting for Co now


after july 1st they will continue to process applications at the same order as they are now. EOI will not be given priority over july2011-june2012 applicants. Once they are done with june 2012 applicants, they will start with july 2012 applicants. 

With the current speed they should be done with june 2012 applicants by August.


----------



## cutenice62

Question: I recently changed job and should i upload change of circumstances form?



adeelijaz49 said:


> Wait right now, you dont need to send them anything about your new job, all your processing will be done based on the documents you have already provided.


are your sure? somebody told me i need to update diac about each and every thing changes....... any other can comment?


----------



## shawais

cutenice62 said:


> Question: I recently changed job and should i upload change of circumstances form?
> 
> are your sure? somebody told me i need to update diac about each and every thing changes....... any other can comment?


Yes, you should keep them updated. My case was similar too, I changed my job after applying but before CO allocation. I simply told them about changes and when CO was assigned she asked for form.

Hope this will help u


----------



## JBY

Does anyone know what is the *"unofficial"* CO allocation date right now ? 

I've been away for a while and would like to know, last time i checked it was early april applicants getting COs.


----------



## JBY

yappie said:


> Who else is in the "medicals received" group??? Some people say they have their medicals cleared in2 days but its now 2 WEEKS for me :frusty:
> I dont know how much more of this I can take


Hey yappie,

I had a similar situation, what's happening to you means that the doctors @ HOC have not finalized ur medicals yet, but they have received it. 

what i did was dropped an email to my CO, told him its been 2 weeks just want to make sure that you guys received my medicals, etc. He checked up with HOC and next day medicals were finalized. So sometimes they sleep on it, its common alot of people complained of the same, especially in ur case it is NOT "referred".

Btw, i like your country's flag


----------



## stormgal

JBY said:


> Hey yappie,
> 
> I had a similar situation, what's happening to you means that the doctors @ HOC have not finalized ur medicals yet, but they have received it.
> 
> what i did was dropped an email to my CO, told him its been 2 weeks just want to make sure that you guys received my medicals, etc. He checked up with HOC and next day medicals were finalized. So sometimes they sleep on it, its common alot of people complained of the same, especially in ur case it is NOT "referred".
> 
> Btw, i like your country's flag



Those medicals were a pain in the booty. I am so glad I took your advice, JBY - it worked so well


----------



## forlorn79

for my wife's medicals was reffered but her got finalised first before mine for some strange reason. Anyway I think once you've done medicals and they have not contact you back after a week or so that should be ok I guess.

I must say I was impressed though that it took less that 2 days after my medicals that the system is updated. Even when I sent in my new passport details it took less than 2 days to get updated. Very fast turnaround.


----------



## forlorn79

coolsnake said:


> Congratulations Forlorn79 & Melbourne!!!
> 
> Good luck with the move.


Thanks


----------



## yappie

JBY said:


> Hey yappie,
> 
> I had a similar situation, what's happening to you means that the doctors @ HOC have not finalized ur medicals yet, but they have received it.
> 
> what i did was dropped an email to my CO, told him its been 2 weeks just want to make sure that you guys received my medicals, etc. He checked up with HOC and next day medicals were finalized. So sometimes they sleep on it, its common alot of people complained of the same, especially in ur case it is NOT "referred".
> 
> Btw, i like your country's flag


Thanks JBY 

Unfortunately I have an agent and can't contact my CO directly. I tried pushing my agent to talk to my CO, but she keeps telling me to "relax as it takes time"... Grrrrrr
I will try wait one more week before emailing my agent again


----------



## Diana1375

Does anyone knows if every person in the application needs to travel before the one year validity given by DIAC or just the primary applicant would suffice?


----------



## gg3103

Diana1375 said:


> Does anyone knows if every person in the application needs to travel before the one year validity given by DIAC or just the primary applicant would suffice?


I believe that the validity applies for each applicant independently. But the order in which they arrive does not matter as long as they arrive before the "Enter Before" date.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## br34k

JBY said:


> Does anyone know what is the *"unofficial"* CO allocation date right now ?
> 
> I've been away for a while and would like to know, last time i checked it was early april applicants getting COs.


Saw this on hello420's signature:

DIAC 175: May 3 2012 CO allocated: June 13 2012


----------



## vss

JBY said:


> Does anyone know what is the *"unofficial"* CO allocation date right now ?
> 
> I've been away for a while and would like to know, last time i checked it was early april applicants getting COs.


i have seen few May applicants got thier Co. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...assigned-40-days-175-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## vss

Have seen the below comments from DIAC site today.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications



If your application is in Priority Group 1 or 3; or was lodged within one month of the dates listed in the table above for Priority Groups 4 or 5: you can proceed with health and character clearances ahead of your application being allocated. Applicants should not proceed for applications where a ‘*’ or ‘**’ applies.


----------



## cutenice62

shawais said:


> Yes, you should keep them updated. My case was similar too, I changed my job after applying but before CO allocation. I simply told them about changes and when CO was assigned she asked for form.
> 
> Hope this will help u


your statement is bit confusing *"I simply told them about changes and when CO was assigned she asked for form".*

how you told them??? by phone by email (on which address) or what else?

Because you said you submit the form after CO allocation. Please clarify.


----------



## pun-mig

*Got my grant today!!*

Woke up today to the grant notification email, can't believe its already here!

A big thanks to the fellow members for their invaluable help and guidance. This forum is a great help at all the steps in the application process, esp a DIY application.

My Timeline: 175 Online Appl: 16 March; ABPF: 24 May; CO: 9 Jun; PCC: 9 Jun; Med 15 Jun; Grant: 16 Jun


----------



## Fordy

pun-mig said:


> Woke up today to the grant notification email, can't believe its already here!
> 
> A big thanks to the fellow members for their invaluable help and guidance. This forum is a great help at all the steps in the application process, esp a DIY application.
> 
> My Timeline: 175 Online Appl: 16 March; ABPF: 24 May; CO: 9 Jun; PCC: 9 Jun; Med 15 Jun; Grant: 16 Jun


Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## fjamils

pun-mig said:


> Woke up today to the grant notification email, can't believe its already here!
> 
> A big thanks to the fellow members for their invaluable help and guidance. This forum is a great help at all the steps in the application process, esp a DIY application.
> 
> My Timeline: 175 Online Appl: 16 March; ABPF: 24 May; CO: 9 Jun; PCC: 9 Jun; Med 15 Jun; Grant: 16 Jun


congrats buddy!!


----------



## gg3103

pun-mig said:


> Woke up today to the grant notification email, can't believe its already here!
> 
> A big thanks to the fellow members for their invaluable help and guidance. This forum is a great help at all the steps in the application process, esp a DIY application.
> 
> My Timeline: 175 Online Appl: 16 March; ABPF: 24 May; CO: 9 Jun; PCC: 9 Jun; Med 15 Jun; Grant: 16 Jun


Congratulations. Thats the best way to start your day . All the best for your move.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## fjamils

I am unable to access my online application status portal... is there anyone else who is facing the same issue? 

Error Msg "This webpage is not available"


----------



## TheEndofDays

There's a scheduled maintenance of the site today. It's in the DIAC website


----------



## seeker_175

nasif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 175 visa on 30th April 2012 and today I received a mail with subject "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received". What does that actually mean?
> 
> It also states that "This letter confirms that your application has been assessed as a valid application. "
> 
> Can anyone clarify what does this actually mean?
> 
> Thanks
> Nasif


Nasif
It means your application is incomplete. This information is present on the DIAC website too under the heading INCOMPLETE APPLICATIONS. and this is exactly what happened with me too. I filed my application on 10 April but did not upload any docs. Then on 03 may I received exactly the same email with online status getting changed to ABPF.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## fjamils

TheEndofDays said:


> There's a scheduled maintenance of the site today. It's in the DIAC website


Thanks for your prompt reply!


----------



## nasif

seeker_175 said:


> Nasif
> It means your application is incomplete. This information is present on the DIAC website too under the heading INCOMPLETE APPLICATIONS. and this is exactly what happened with me too. I filed my application on 10 April but did not upload any docs. Then on 03 may I received exactly the same email with online status getting changed to ABPF.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi

THe email that I received states the following lines:

"
Questions about this application

This letter confirms that your application has been assessed as a valid application. If you have questions about this decision, or the process or information that was taken into account, you can contact us on the details below.
"

Can you please confirms what the above means? They didnt mention any documents that may be missing? Furthermore I have uploaded all my documents right after lodging the application.

Kindly Please help!.

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## seeker_175

nasif said:


> Hi
> 
> THe email that I received states the following lines:
> 
> "
> Questions about this application
> 
> This letter confirms that your application has been assessed as a valid application. If you have questions about this decision, or the process or information that was taken into account, you can contact us on the details below.
> "
> 
> Can you please confirms what the above means? They didnt mention any documents that may be missing? Furthermore I have uploaded all my documents right after lodging the application.
> 
> Kindly Please help!.
> 
> Thanks
> Nasif


I understand. This is exactly the email I received. If you have already uploaded the docs then you should be fine. But in my case I lodged the application but did not upload any document. Then I received this email and was confused as you are. Searched through DIAC's website and got scared to the core that they send out acknowledgement emails in response to incomplete applications. Sounds a bit absurd though but thats what the website tells you. uploaded all the required stuff within the next couple of days. 

I got my CO exactly 1 month after this email. If you have uploaded all the docs then your CO allocation may be just around the corner !!!


----------



## seeker_175

nasif said:


> Hi
> 
> THe email that I received states the following lines:
> 
> "
> Questions about this application
> 
> This letter confirms that your application has been assessed as a valid application. If you have questions about this decision, or the process or information that was taken into account, you can contact us on the details below.
> "
> 
> Can you please confirms what the above means? They didnt mention any documents that may be missing? Furthermore I have uploaded all my documents right after lodging the application.
> 
> Kindly Please help!.
> 
> Thanks
> Nasif


Can you confirm that all the docs did upload ? Just to be confirmed you can go to the attach docs link on the website and see if the docs are listed there. Does not harm to upload again if you do not see anything there. It is better safe than sorry.


----------



## nasif

seeker_175 said:


> Can you confirm that all the docs did upload ? Just to be confirmed you can go to the attach docs link on the website and see if the docs are listed there. Does not harm to upload again if you do not see anything there. It is better safe than sorry.


I have uploaded all the document and I can see it in the list. 

In the email, they attached some PDFs, in "Visa application summary" document, they provided the wrong phone number, I also uploaded Form 1023 to correct the information.

Furthermore I have uploaded my current employers contract document and payslips. 

When I lodged the visa as I didn't have this job so I didn't mention in my application. Should I upload the 1022 Form to notify the change in circumstances? 


Thanks
Nasif


----------



## seeker_175

nasif said:


> I have uploaded all the document and I can see it in the list.
> 
> In the email, they attached some PDFs, in "Visa application summary" document, they provided the wrong phone number, I also uploaded Form 1023 to correct the information.
> 
> Furthermore I have uploaded my current employers contract document and payslips.
> 
> When I lodged the visa as I didn't have this job so I didn't mention in my application. Should I upload the 1022 Form to notify the change in circumstances?
> 
> Thanks
> Nasif


Wrong phone number? Buddy your case seems a lot similar to mine as it was wrong phone number for me too. But in my case it was my mistake as I allowed chrome to use auto fill which took my really old phone number. But i did not fill out any form to correct that information. Simply sent them an email stating the mistake. But not sure if that was the correct thing to do? 

Should you upload 1022? I am sorry but I don't think I can answer that question. 

Let me know in case you have any other doubts.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## shawais

cutenice62 said:


> your statement is bit confusing "I simply told them about changes and when CO was assigned she asked for form".
> 
> how you told them??? by phone by email (on which address) or what else?
> 
> Because you said you submit the form after CO allocation. Please clarify.


I informed them by email only before CO allocation.


----------



## nasif

shawais said:


> I informed them by email only before CO allocation.


Hi

Which form did you uploaded?

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## vishal182

pun-mig said:


> Woke up today to the grant notification email, can't believe its already here!
> 
> A big thanks to the fellow members for their invaluable help and guidance. This forum is a great help at all the steps in the application process, esp a DIY application.
> 
> My Timeline: 175 Online Appl: 16 March; ABPF: 24 May; CO: 9 Jun; PCC: 9 Jun; Med 15 Jun; Grant: 16 Jun


Congrats.. All the very best.


----------



## haseeb85uk

@itskamran ... did u get any reply from ur co fr ur mail?


----------



## cutenice62

shawais said:


> I informed them by email only before CO allocation.


please tell me email address.


----------



## vss

Any new CO allocations this week?


----------



## GDP

vss said:


> Any new CO allocations this week?


Really quite!!! Looks like CO team decided to take a coffee break???

ACS- 23rd Feb'12| IELTS - 4th May'12| Lodged 175 - 21st May'12| CO -?| Med - ?| PCC -?|


----------



## srivasu

GDP said:


> Really quite!!! Looks like CO team decided to take a coffee break???
> |


Yes its been really quiet. Most of the Feb and early March applicants seem to have got COs after the sudden burst of activity last week but its been quiet since then. Infact things were moving so fast that we kind of expected a CO by end of June  and had got the PCC work underway.


----------



## adeelijaz49

So frustrating so see this biased behaviour where other nationals are getting grants within a matter of months and we being Pakistanis, dont even get it within the time they have specified that is 18 to 24 months. UNFAIR and UNJUST


----------



## vss

srivasu said:


> Yes its been really quiet. Most of the Feb and early March applicants seem to have got COs after the sudden burst of activity last week but its been quiet since then. Infact things were moving so fast that we kind of expected a CO by end of June  and had got the PCC work underway.


True. :confused2:


----------



## vss

srivasu said:


> Yes its been really quiet. Most of the Feb and early March applicants seem to have got COs after the sudden burst of activity last week but its been quiet since then. Infact things were moving so fast that we kind of expected a CO by end of June  and had got the PCC work underway.


It is happening....one member got the CO in 18 days

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ays-175-google-page-ranking-4.html#post817015


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

hi,
guys i need suggestion..
i will be claiming for partner points. i have got the skill assessment done and it mentions xyz company..she has been working there for the last 3years..
now my wife has changed her job and it would be really difficult for her to get the required documents..
can i omit the details of her present job while filling out the 175 application...
as the diac website clearly states that sec applicant should be working 12mths in the last 24 months...

what do u say..would it create any problems later on...

Cheers,
R.


----------



## srivasu

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hi,
> guys i need suggestion..
> i will be claiming for partner points. i have got the skill assessment done and it mentions xyz company..she has been working there for the last 3years..
> now my wife has changed her job and it would be really difficult for her to get the required documents..
> can i omit the details of her present job while filling out the 175 application...
> as the diac website clearly states that sec applicant should be working 12mths in the last 24 months...
> 
> what do u say..would it create any problems later on...
> 
> Cheers,
> R.


Don't knowingly omit the details. 

Mention the current job in the application but don't provide the documentary evidence for that, in this case ACS will not count the current experience.

For correctness' sake, you can put in a letter stating that its not possible to get references from the current company.


----------



## vss

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hi,
> guys i need suggestion..
> i will be claiming for partner points. i have got the skill assessment done and it mentions xyz company..she has been working there for the last 3years..
> now my wife has changed her job and it would be really difficult for her to get the required documents..
> can i omit the details of her present job while filling out the 175 application...
> as the diac website clearly states that sec applicant should be working 12mths in the last 24 months...
> 
> what do u say..would it create any problems later on...
> 
> Cheers,
> R.


It should not have any problem as you already have the assessment letter and it is for the partner.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

srivasu said:


> Don't knowingly omit the details.
> 
> Mention the current job in the application but don't provide the documentary evidence for that, in this case ACS will not count the current experience.
> 
> For correctness' sake, you can put in a letter stating that its not possible to get references from the current company.


Actually this is not for ACS. It is when i file for visa and i omit the details of the current organization, will it make any trouble...
as i have to claim for partner points... 

btw what documents does the case officer asks for when he asks for employment details...will the salary slips, employment verification document and offer letter suffice?
will he deliberately ask for job details document as it is the most difficult to get...


----------



## srivasu

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Actually this is not for ACS. It is when i file for visa and i omit the details of the current organization, will it make any trouble...
> as i have to claim for partner points...
> 
> btw what documents does the case officer asks for when he asks for employment details...will the salary slips, employment verification document and offer letter suffice?
> will he deliberately ask for job details document as it is the most difficult to get...


I think it would depend on how long she has been in the current role. If its quite a bit of time, the CO might get suspicious as to him, it would appear that she is currently not employed. Also (and I am getting paranoid here) there is a slight probability that when the CO contacts here previous org, the person might casually mention that she has moved on to new job.

So, what I was trying to point out was that IMHO there is no particular harm in acknowledging her current job in the application because the new job is not going to claim any additional points anyway.

Regarding the documents, we attached the same set of docs to the 175 that we did to ACS - reference letter, offer of employment, employment certificate,salary slips, bank statements and the hike and bonus letters.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

srivasu said:


> I think it would depend on how long she has been in the current role. If its quite a bit of time, the CO might get suspicious as to him, it would appear that she is currently not employed. Also (and I am getting paranoid here) there is a slight probability that when the CO contacts here previous org, the person might casually mention that she has moved on to new job.
> 
> So, what I was trying to point out was that IMHO there is no particular harm in acknowledging her current job in the application because the new job is not going to claim any additional points anyway.
> 
> Regarding the documents, we attached the same set of docs to the 175 that we did to ACS - reference letter, offer of employment, employment certificate,salary slips, bank statements and the hike and bonus letters.


Thanks for the advice. 
the actual problem is, we can get all the documents from her current organization except for the job roles and responsibilities doc.
Do u think CO will ask for this document later on.


----------



## shawais

adeelijaz49 said:


> So frustrating so see this biased behaviour where other nationals are getting grants within a matter of months and we being Pakistanis, dont even get it within the time they have specified that is 18 to 24 months. UNFAIR and UNJUST


brother, dont be frustrated and calm down. Hopefully, good news will come soon we are almost very close. :clap2:

Cheers


----------



## adeelijaz49

Yes Shawais, we can only wait now. You have applied 2 months before me, and you got CO 1 month before me, so probably my CO will contact me again 1 month after your CO contacts you 

stay in touch. As we are two applicants from the same country, where as you have applied for Software Engineer designation and i have applied for Developer Programmer.


----------



## Jivesha

I received my grant notification from CO this morning. 
After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.

Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


----------



## gg3103

Jivesha said:


> I received my grant notification from CO this morning.
> After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.
> 
> Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


Congratulations Jivesha . Now comes the tough part: actually preparing for your move. All the best with your move !!!


----------



## vishal182

Jivesha said:


> I received my grant notification from CO this morning.
> After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.
> 
> Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


Congrats Jivesha. All the best for your move.


----------



## nasif

Hi All,

I am currently in Adelaide with 475 visa and have applied for 175 visa on 30th April 2012. I have few questions:

1. I have already uploaded all related documents from Payslips to bank Statement, experience letter, company release letter, etc, etc. When I applied for 175 visa I didn't have any job in Adelaide at that moment. I showed that I left my last job in Bangladesh in March 2012 and also uploaded the release letter for it. Now I have got a job and working in my nominated occupation. Do I need to upload the 1022 form and show that there is a change in circumstances and also upload related documents of the new job.?

2. After CO allocation, will there be any security check? also while uploading the PCC, Do I need to upload PCC from both Bangladesh & Australia or just from Australia as I am currently living here?

Thanks in Advance.
Nasif


----------



## vss

Jivesha said:


> I received my grant notification from CO this morning.
> After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.
> 
> Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


Heart congrats buddy :clap2:


----------



## destinationaustralia

Jivesha said:


> I received my grant notification from CO this morning.
> After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.
> 
> Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


Congrats! and all the very best for your move and life in Australia.


----------



## Fordy

Congrats jivesha. All the best


----------



## bangalg

Jivesha said:


> I received my grant notification from CO this morning.
> After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.
> 
> Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


Congrats Jivesha. How come it took you so long when you had uploaded Medicals in May.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia

nasif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in Adelaide with 475 visa and have applied for 175 visa on 30th April 2012. I have few questions:
> 
> 1. I have already uploaded all related documents from Payslips to bank Statement, experience letter, company release letter, etc, etc. When I applied for 175 visa I didn't have any job in Adelaide at that moment. I showed that I left my last job in Bangladesh in March 2012 and also uploaded the release letter for it. Now I have got a job and working in my nominated occupation. Do I need to upload the 1022 form and show that there is a change in circumstances and also upload related documents of the new job.?
> 
> 2. After CO allocation, will there be any security check? also while uploading the PCC, Do I need to upload PCC from both Bangladesh & Australia or just from Australia as I am currently living here?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> Nasif


The pathway for PR Visa for holders of 475 is through Visa 887 ( which is not point tested and has no fees to be paid) and not 175. For Visa 887, holders of 475 have to complete at least two years stay in the designated/ regional area (depending on whether 475 was relative sponsored or state sponsored).
As per my understanding holders of 475 are not eligible to apply for 175.
Check this out Visa Options – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration and also this Skilled – Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887)

Kindly re-check with DIAC once again.

More experienced members may like to comment on this.


----------



## nasif

destinationaustralia said:


> The pathway for PR Visa for holders of 475 is through Visa 887 ( which is not point tested and has no fees to be paid) and not 175. For Visa 887, holders of 475 have to complete at least two years stay in the designated/ regional area (depending on whether 475 was relative sponsored or state sponsored).
> As per my understanding holders of 475 are not eligible to apply for 175.
> Check this out Visa Options – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration and also this Skilled – Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887)
> 
> Kindly re-check with DIAC once again.
> 
> More experienced members may like to comment on this.


Anyone can apply for any visa if he/she has the necessary qualification for it. I applied for 475 visa as i didn't have the expected IETLS score(7 in each band) for applying 175. But in March 2012 i gave the IELTS again and scored 7.5 in all band and I became eligible to apply for 175 visa.


----------



## fjamils

Jivesha said:


> I received my grant notification from CO this morning.
> After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.
> 
> Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


Congrats Jivesha!!


----------



## jigneshmehta

Hi Jivesha,

I see that you completed your meds and PCC before a case officer was assigned. I believe, these are required only once a case officer is assigned and he/she is asking us for health checkups and police clearance.

I have submitted my online application of 175 on 11-Jun. Would you recommend to wait for a CO to be assigned or complete my meds and pcc and send to the processing centre.

Regards,
Jignesh


----------



## vss

jigneshmehta said:


> Hi Jivesha,
> 
> I see that you completed your meds and PCC before a case officer was assigned. I believe, these are required only once a case officer is assigned and he/she is asking us for health checkups and police clearance.
> 
> I have submitted my online application of 175 on 11-Jun. Would you recommend to wait for a CO to be assigned or complete my meds and pcc and send to the processing centre.
> 
> Regards,
> Jignesh


With the new instructions you don't need to wait for CO allocation. if you are seeing the allocation dates are one month before your visa application date, you can go ahead and apply for PCC and medicals.

Please refer the below link 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

If your application is in Priority Group 1 or 3; or was lodged within one month of the dates listed in the table above for Priority Groups 4 or 5: you can proceed with health and character clearances ahead of your application being allocated. Applicants should not proceed for applications where a ‘*’ or ‘**’ applies.


----------



## msvayani

vss said:


> With the new instructions you don't need to wait for CO allocation. if you are seeing the allocation dates are one month before your visa application date, you can go ahead and apply for PCC and medicals.
> 
> Please refer the below link
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> If your application is in Priority Group 1 or 3; or was lodged within one month of the dates listed in the table above for Priority Groups 4 or 5: you can proceed with health and character clearances ahead of your application being allocated. Applicants should not proceed for applications where a ‘*’ or ‘**’ applies.


I guess, this rule applies to low-risk countries only.


----------



## pksonu

Jivesha said:


> I received my grant notification from CO this morning.
> After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.
> 
> Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


Congratulations !!!
But why the delay in the grant considering you had done the meds and PCC in advance ?

All the best for your move :clap2:


----------



## razzy

Congrats to everyone who has received their grant in the last week! 

I've been busy over the last 10 days, getting my medicals done and then the PCC. My passport was issued from Bangalore, but I applied in Chandigarh where my permanent residence is. The police verification process had to be followed by the local police authorities, and the only reason it was completed in 9 days is because I followed up every second day both via phone and regular visits. My PCC was issued today.

My online status is giving me a little cause for concern. Till yesterday the medicals showed - Medical results received (or something to that effect), while the document checklist showed they were Met. Today, however, the Application Status says 'Health Requirements Outstanding', 'Further Medical Results Referred', 'HIV blood test referred'.

Does anyone have an idea what that status means? I don't have any abnormal conditions, and I'm not sure what this is about.


----------



## jigneshmehta

Thanks for the response VSS.

There is no reason to disagree to what you said. 

I fall in Priority group 4 which says that CO has been allocated to the applications submitted till 23 Dec 2011. 

But I have seen cases where the CO officer is assigned to the applicants who has applied online in Feb 2012. Hence the confusion.

Regards,
Jignesh


----------



## vss

jigneshmehta said:


> Thanks for the response VSS.
> 
> There is no reason to disagree to what you said.
> 
> I fall in Priority group 4 which says that CO has been allocated to the applications submitted till 23 Dec 2011.
> 
> But I have seen cases where the CO officer is assigned to the applicants who has applied online in Feb 2012. Hence the confusion.
> 
> Regards,
> Jignesh


Agreed. I too have seen some May applicants also got their COs. That is why i proceeded with PCC and going for medicals now


----------



## br34k

I've been seeing grants but not many people getting CO lately?


----------



## achinj

same here.. I havent seen CO allocated this week!


----------



## msvayani

achinj said:


> same here.. I havent seen CO allocated this week!


Agreed... Its been 2 weeks since I lodged my application and waiting...


----------



## cutenice62

msvayani said:


> Agreed... Its been 2 weeks since I lodged my application and waiting...


agreed, i am waiting from 3 months :d


----------



## SMShoaib

cutenice62 said:


> agreed, i am waiting from 3 months :d


Totally agreed with my heart and soul; I've been waiting for the last four months


----------



## Aladdin.lb

I have lodged my application 2 days ago,I know long way to go.

wish you all best of luck guys.

question : how can I know which countries are listed as high risk, and what impact/delay would that have to my application?


Regards!


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi Guys, 

I am new to this forum and please excuse me for my ignorance but how can one be sure that CO is assigned ? 

1. Does a message appears in the status check something like "CO is assigned to your case"?

2. I have a change of status to "Application being further processed." before that it was Fee Received and Application received.

3. In the other Section where heading is "Person1" and then my details, it says Health requirements finalized on the top and various medical tests as received below it.

Can experts throw some light on these doubts please? Much appreciated.


----------



## boolean

Jivesha said:


> I received my grant notification from CO this morning.
> After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.
> 
> Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


Congratulations Jivesha!


----------



## Jivesha

*Dear gg3103, vishal182, vss, destinationaustralia, satyamusti, bangalg, fjamils, pksonu, boolean, cutenice62, yappie, Tess2011.*

Thanks a ton for your wishes. Sorry for the late reply. I was stuck in the next plan of action.

I was asked this question -" Why the delay as I had already done my medicals and PCC". Here is the answer. The medicals were a breeze and got cleared on time and so was my wife's PCC. But all hell broke loose with my PCC!!

First, the local police station did not receive my files. I had to run around to see that they received it. After the verification was complete the RPO officials refused to issue me the PCC because they had not uploaded the scanned copy of the "Police Verification Report" into their system. I have no idea why I should not get a PCC when I am not responsible for their uploading. Anyhow after two days I directly met the Regional Passport Officer and explained my situation. Within five minutes my PCC was granted. By this time I had already lost three weeks. 

Anyhow, best of luck to you guys waiting for a CO or waiting for a grant.


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> I have lodged my application 2 days ago,I know long way to go.
> 
> wish you all best of luck guys.
> 
> question : how can I know which countries are listed as high risk, and what impact/delay would that have to my application?
> 
> 
> Regards!


Please go to this link, many people have shared their timelines. This will give you an idea about the process.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&hl=en&gid=0

For High Risk and Low Risk countries, visit this link
Visas, Immigration and Refugees


----------



## msvayani

SMShoaib said:


> Please go to this link, many people have shared their timelines. This will give you an idea about the process.
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&hl=en&gid=0
> 
> For High Risk and Low Risk countries, visit this link
> Visas, Immigration and Refugees


How to add my timeline in the list?


----------



## SMShoaib

msvayani said:


> How to add my timeline in the list?


Post your complete time line and the person who has the authority to update the sheet, will put your data in it.
I wonder, at the moment, noone is updating the sheet


----------



## shawais

Jivesha said:


> I received my grant notification from CO this morning.
> After long struggle, this grant is a big relief.
> 
> Wish you too good luck for a speedy grant.


Congrats buddy


----------



## br34k

msvayani said:


> How to add my timeline in the list?


Hi, the spreadsheet is for Priority 4 (Visa 175), you have lodged an application for Visa 176 SS (Priority 3), so it will not be added onto this sheet


----------



## msvayani

br34k said:


> Hi, the spreadsheet is for Priority 4 (Visa 175), you have lodged an application for Visa 176 SS (Priority 3), so it will not be added onto this sheet


Oh apologies... I thought It's for all applications as I can see some 176 entries (like mansin, eagleseye, fabregas) in here as well. 

Never mind. Thanks anyway


----------



## br34k

msvayani said:


> Oh apologies... I thought It's for all applications as I can see some 176 entries (like mansin, eagleseye, fabregas) in here as well.
> 
> Never mind. Thanks anyway


Oh I see, you are right, someone must have made a mistake

Here is a site that also contains timelines and can submit your timelines to

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


----------



## yappie

Sigh... Just when I though FINALLY! My medicals have been finalised after 3 weeks of waiting! So any second now I will see those beautiful words.... Any second now..... Any minute now.... Then....... Nothing! I have been waiting since Monday 

I thought after medicals are finalised it takes 1 or 2 days to get the magic email? 

I am really tired of waking up at 2am (and every hour after that) to check on my status... This can't be healthy! :wacko:


----------



## SMShoaib

yappie said:


> Sigh... Just when I though FINALLY! My medicals have been finalised after 3 weeks of waiting! So any second now I will see those beautiful words.... Any second now..... Any minute now.... Then....... Nothing! I have been waiting since Monday
> 
> I thought after medicals are finalised it takes 1 or 2 days to get the magic email?
> 
> I am really tired of waking up at 2am (and every hour after that) to check on my status... This can't be healthy! :wacko:


Brother, were you asked by the CO, to submit the medical OR did you do it at your own?


----------



## yappie

SMShoaib said:


> Brother, were you asked by the CO, to submit the medical OR did you do it at your own?


I was asked by the CO on the 19th May and everything was submitted by the 25th May :frusty:

By the way, I am female brother


----------



## cutenice62

last week of june is going to start and i am hopeful that march - feb applicants from Pakistan may get a CO , so lets keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## SMShoaib

yappie said:


> I was asked by the CO on the 19th May and everything was submitted by the 25th May :frusty:
> 
> By the way, I am female brother


Sorry sister about the mistake :confused2:

If all your documents have uploaded then you should expect the grant mail anytime from now

Best of luck


----------



## Sanjukta

*Visa granted*

I'm thrilled to announce that we received our grant today!!! The feeling is unreal....

Our end to end process took 8 months (Skill accessment to visa grant). Boy there were times when I felt like pulling out all my hair! Realizing that my job code was in flagged list 2011 was scary. Like many in this community I too had thought applying for 176 paper based but in the end decided against it. I think I was wise, ICT BA is still part of 2012 SOL and I got my grant before July 1st.

I used the services of Go Matilda and I have only fabulous things to say about them. They are thorough professionals and have been a great guidance. I would definitely recommend them to anyone who is thinking of using an agent.

There were times when I needed answers right that second (being the impatient person that I am) which is when I discovered this amazing forum. All of you have been so helpful that I can't thank you all enough. I have always received prompt answers to even my silliest questions. Thank you all for the help & support.

We plan to make the big move sometime end of this year. 

Thank you all once again and good luck to everyone ..your day is not too far away.....

*P.S- Did I mention that I received the visa grant on my birthday!! DIAC couldn't have given me a better gift  *


----------



## fjamils

Sanjukta said:


> I'm thrilled to announce that we received our grant today!!! The feeling is unreal....
> 
> Our end to end process took 8 months (Skill accessment to visa grant). Boy there were times when I felt like pulling out all my hair! Realizing that my job code was in flagged list 2011 was scary. Like many in this community I too had thought applying for 176 paper based but in the end decided against it. I think I was wise, ICT BA is still part of 2012 SOL and I got my grant before July 1st.
> 
> I used the services of Go Matilda and I have only fabulous things to say about them. They are thorough professionals and have been a great guidance. I would definitely recommend them to anyone who is thinking of using an agent.
> 
> There were times when I needed answers right that second (being the impatient person that I am) which is when I discovered this amazing forum. All of you have been so helpful that I can't thank you all enough. I have always received prompt answers to even my silliest questions. Thank you all for the help & support.
> 
> We plan to make the big move sometime end of this year.
> 
> Thank you all once again and good luck to everyone ..your day is not too far away.....
> 
> *P.S- Did I mention that I received the visa grant on my birthday!! DIAC couldn't have given me a better gift  *


Congrats for the gift of your life!!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

Sanjukta said:


> I'm thrilled to announce that we received our grant today!!! The feeling is unreal....
> 
> Our end to end process took 8 months (Skill accessment to visa grant). Boy there were times when I felt like pulling out all my hair! Realizing that my job code was in flagged list 2011 was scary. Like many in this community I too had thought applying for 176 paper based but in the end decided against it. I think I was wise, ICT BA is still part of 2012 SOL and I got my grant before July 1st.
> 
> I used the services of Go Matilda and I have only fabulous things to say about them. They are thorough professionals and have been a great guidance. I would definitely recommend them to anyone who is thinking of using an agent.
> 
> There were times when I needed answers right that second (being the impatient person that I am) which is when I discovered this amazing forum. All of you have been so helpful that I can't thank you all enough. I have always received prompt answers to even my silliest questions. Thank you all for the help & support.
> 
> We plan to make the big move sometime end of this year.
> 
> Thank you all once again and good luck to everyone ..your day is not too far away.....
> 
> *P.S- Did I mention that I received the visa grant on my birthday!! DIAC couldn't have given me a better gift  *


Hey Congrats and happy birthday... ::clap2


----------



## gg3103

Sanjukta said:


> I'm thrilled to announce that we received our grant today!!! The feeling is unreal....
> 
> Our end to end process took 8 months (Skill accessment to visa grant). Boy there were times when I felt like pulling out all my hair! Realizing that my job code was in flagged list 2011 was scary. Like many in this community I too had thought applying for 176 paper based but in the end decided against it. I think I was wise, ICT BA is still part of 2012 SOL and I got my grant before July 1st.
> 
> I used the services of Go Matilda and I have only fabulous things to say about them. They are thorough professionals and have been a great guidance. I would definitely recommend them to anyone who is thinking of using an agent.
> 
> There were times when I needed answers right that second (being the impatient person that I am) which is when I discovered this amazing forum. All of you have been so helpful that I can't thank you all enough. I have always received prompt answers to even my silliest questions. Thank you all for the help & support.
> 
> We plan to make the big move sometime end of this year.
> 
> Thank you all once again and good luck to everyone ..your day is not too far away.....
> 
> P.S- Did I mention that I received the visa grant on my birthday!! DIAC couldn't have given me a better gift


Congratulations Sanjukta. A very happy birthday too. All the very best with your move : lots and lots of preparations 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Nosferatu

msvayani said:


> How to add my timeline in the list?


You have been added to sheet dear.


----------



## vss

Nosferatu said:


> You have been added to sheet dear.


can you add mine too?


----------



## coolsnake

Sanjukta said:


> I'm thrilled to announce that we received our grant today!!! The feeling is unreal....
> 
> Our end to end process took 8 months (Skill accessment to visa grant). Boy there were times when I felt like pulling out all my hair! Realizing that my job code was in flagged list 2011 was scary. Like many in this community I too had thought applying for 176 paper based but in the end decided against it. I think I was wise, ICT BA is still part of 2012 SOL and I got my grant before July 1st.
> 
> I used the services of Go Matilda and I have only fabulous things to say about them. They are thorough professionals and have been a great guidance. I would definitely recommend them to anyone who is thinking of using an agent.
> 
> There were times when I needed answers right that second (being the impatient person that I am) which is when I discovered this amazing forum. All of you have been so helpful that I can't thank you all enough. I have always received prompt answers to even my silliest questions. Thank you all for the help & support.
> 
> We plan to make the big move sometime end of this year.
> 
> Thank you all once again and good luck to everyone ..your day is not too far away.....
> 
> *P.S- Did I mention that I received the visa grant on my birthday!! DIAC couldn't have given me a better gift  *


Hey congratulations Sanjukta & Happy B'Day!! 

All the very best with the move!!


----------



## anm

Sanjukta said:


> I'm thrilled to announce that we received our grant today!!! The feeling is unreal....
> 
> Our end to end process took 8 months (Skill accessment to visa grant). Boy there were times when I felt like pulling out all my hair! Realizing that my job code was in flagged list 2011 was scary. Like many in this community I too had thought applying for 176 paper based but in the end decided against it. I think I was wise, ICT BA is still part of 2012 SOL and I got my grant before July 1st.
> 
> I used the services of Go Matilda and I have only fabulous things to say about them. They are thorough professionals and have been a great guidance. I would definitely recommend them to anyone who is thinking of using an agent.
> 
> There were times when I needed answers right that second (being the impatient person that I am) which is when I discovered this amazing forum. All of you have been so helpful that I can't thank you all enough. I have always received prompt answers to even my silliest questions. Thank you all for the help & support.
> 
> We plan to make the big move sometime end of this year.
> 
> Thank you all once again and good luck to everyone ..your day is not too far away.....
> 
> P.S- Did I mention that I received the visa grant on my birthday!! DIAC couldn't have given me a better gift


Congratulations and a very happy birthday....all the best with the move


----------



## vishal182

Sanjukta said:


> I'm thrilled to announce that we received our grant today!!! The feeling is unreal....
> 
> Our end to end process took 8 months (Skill accessment to visa grant). Boy there were times when I felt like pulling out all my hair! Realizing that my job code was in flagged list 2011 was scary. Like many in this community I too had thought applying for 176 paper based but in the end decided against it. I think I was wise, ICT BA is still part of 2012 SOL and I got my grant before July 1st.
> 
> I used the services of Go Matilda and I have only fabulous things to say about them. They are thorough professionals and have been a great guidance. I would definitely recommend them to anyone who is thinking of using an agent.
> 
> There were times when I needed answers right that second (being the impatient person that I am) which is when I discovered this amazing forum. All of you have been so helpful that I can't thank you all enough. I have always received prompt answers to even my silliest questions. Thank you all for the help & support.
> 
> We plan to make the big move sometime end of this year.
> 
> Thank you all once again and good luck to everyone ..your day is not too far away.....
> 
> P.S- Did I mention that I received the visa grant on my birthday!! DIAC couldn't have given me a better gift


What a way to start your new year. All the very best and God Bless!!


----------



## GDP

Sanjukta said:


> I'm thrilled to announce that we received our grant today!!! The feeling is unreal....
> 
> Our end to end process took 8 months (Skill accessment to visa grant). Boy there were times when I felt like pulling out all my hair! Realizing that my job code was in flagged list 2011 was scary. Like many in this community I too had thought applying for 176 paper based but in the end decided against it. I think I was wise, ICT BA is still part of 2012 SOL and I got my grant before July 1st.
> 
> I used the services of Go Matilda and I have only fabulous things to say about them. They are thorough professionals and have been a great guidance. I would definitely recommend them to anyone who is thinking of using an agent.
> 
> There were times when I needed answers right that second (being the impatient person that I am) which is when I discovered this amazing forum. All of you have been so helpful that I can't thank you all enough. I have always received prompt answers to even my silliest questions. Thank you all for the help & support.
> 
> We plan to make the big move sometime end of this year.
> 
> Thank you all once again and good luck to everyone ..your day is not too far away.....
> 
> P.S- Did I mention that I received the visa grant on my birthday!! DIAC couldn't have given me a better gift


Great!! Congrats on your grant and wish you all the best!!

ACS- 23rd Feb'12| IELTS - 4th May'12| Lodged 175 - 21st May'12| CO -?| Med - ?| PCC -?|


----------



## GDP

vss said:


> can you add mine too?


Please add my name too

ACS- 23rd Feb'12| IELTS - 4th May'12| Lodged 175 - 21st May'12| CO -?| Med - ?| PCC -?|


----------



## Sakib

Nosferatu said:


> You have been added to sheet dear.


Please add my name too

_________________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 applied (online|self) on 25 May 2012 | now waiting ....


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

*Applied Today*

Guys,

Finally I have applied for 175 today...lets hope for the best in the future...:clap2:

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Best of luck rinkesh,

for the IELTS did you provide scan for the TRF, or just provided the IELTS ref number.

I have lodged mine few days ago, just that my TRF might take sometime to be posted, I have submited my ref number in my application, with a screen shot of my online results. just have some concerns they might not accept it for now without the scan of the TRF.


----------



## melbourne

Aladdin.lb said:


> Best of luck rinkesh,
> 
> for the IELTS did you provide scan for the TRF, or just provided the IELTS ref number.
> 
> I have lodged mine few days ago, just that my TRF might take sometime to be posted, I have submited my ref number in my application, with a screen shot of my online results. just have some concerns they might not accept it for now without the scan of the TRF.


You have to provide the scanned TRF. As soon as you get it you can upload.

-Melbourne


----------



## vss

Any COs today?


----------



## nasif

It seems things have slowed down a bit.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

Hey Guys,
A quick one here...when the CO asks for medicals; is he going to tell me from where should I get it done or i can get it done from any medical center which is mentioned in their list...

and do they have any criteria for people who are overweight...i am an unfortunate one here.. 

Cheers,
R.


----------



## vss

I have a questions regarding the Medicals and I am yet to get my CO.

I have done my medicals last week, and how do i know whether my results are sent to DIAC? Is it possible to see the status before the CO allocation or should i wait to see the updates by CO. 

BTW, i have done the medicals in e-health hospital.


----------



## bangalg

vss said:


> I have a questions regarding the Medicals and I am yet to get my CO.
> 
> I have done my medicals last week, and how do i know whether my results are sent to DIAC? Is it possible to see the status before the CO allocation or should i wait to see the updates by CO.
> 
> BTW, i have done the medicals in e-health hospital.


You can look at the Meds status here:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa/

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vss

bangalg said:


> You can look at the Meds status here:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thank you 

This page would be updated by CO?


----------



## yappie

*Omg*

Aaaaaaaah!!!! I just got a change in my status to APPLICANT APPROVED!!! Could it be true??? 

I thought the Adelaide office closes at 5pm... which was the last time I checked... But now... THIS NEW DEVELOPMENT?? :clap2:

I am feeling scared / giddy / nauseous / ecstatic!!! Could it really be true??? Or am I dreaming??? Tried calling my agent, but she is out of the office today and will only be back tomorrow!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :faint:


----------



## gg3103

yappie said:


> Aaaaaaaah!!!! I just got a change in my status to APPLICANT APPROVED!!! Could it be true???
> 
> I thought the Adelaide office closes at 5pm... which was the last time I checked... But now... THIS NEW DEVELOPMENT?? :clap2:
> 
> I am feeling scared / giddy / nauseous / ecstatic!!! Could it really be true??? Or am I dreaming??? Tried calling my agent, but she is out of the office today and will only be back tomorrow!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :faint:


Congratulations yappie. You can actually get the details of the Visa Grant by clicking on the entitlement details. All the best with your move .


----------



## forlorn79

yappie said:


> Aaaaaaaah!!!! I just got a change in my status to APPLICANT APPROVED!!! Could it be true???
> 
> I thought the Adelaide office closes at 5pm... which was the last time I checked... But now... THIS NEW DEVELOPMENT?? :clap2:
> 
> I am feeling scared / giddy / nauseous / ecstatic!!! Could it really be true??? Or am I dreaming??? Tried calling my agent, but she is out of the office today and will only be back tomorrow!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :faint:


Congrats! Y i felt the same way. Shoot a mail to your agent They usuaally have your grant mail with all the details go out and enjoy yourself


----------



## msvayani

yappie said:


> Aaaaaaaah!!!! I just got a change in my status to APPLICANT APPROVED!!! Could it be true???
> 
> I thought the Adelaide office closes at 5pm... which was the last time I checked... But now... THIS NEW DEVELOPMENT?? :clap2:
> 
> I am feeling scared / giddy / nauseous / ecstatic!!! Could it really be true??? Or am I dreaming??? Tried calling my agent, but she is out of the office today and will only be back tomorrow!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :faint:


Many many many congratulations!!! Now you can put grant date in your signature 

btw, at what Adelaide time did you check your status?


----------



## vss

yappie said:


> Aaaaaaaah!!!! I just got a change in my status to APPLICANT APPROVED!!! Could it be true???
> 
> I thought the Adelaide office closes at 5pm... which was the last time I checked... But now... THIS NEW DEVELOPMENT?? :clap2:
> 
> I am feeling scared / giddy / nauseous / ecstatic!!! Could it really be true??? Or am I dreaming??? Tried calling my agent, but she is out of the office today and will only be back tomorrow!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :faint:



Congrats buddy


----------



## fjamils

yappie said:


> Aaaaaaaah!!!! I just got a change in my status to APPLICANT APPROVED!!! Could it be true???
> 
> I thought the Adelaide office closes at 5pm... which was the last time I checked... But now... THIS NEW DEVELOPMENT?? :clap2:
> 
> I am feeling scared / giddy / nauseous / ecstatic!!! Could it really be true??? Or am I dreaming??? Tried calling my agent, but she is out of the office today and will only be back tomorrow!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :faint:


Congrats Mate!


----------



## yappie

Thank you all!! I am still trying to wrap my head around this! 

Msvayani, the last time I checked it was around 5pm Adelaide time... Nothing had changed. Then I just checked as a more of "what the heck" 4 hours later... So unless if my time is playin tricks on me, Adelaide office doesn't close down at 5pm anymore? Oh well.... I guess with the looming July 1st changes they needed to speed things up! :rockon:


----------



## GDP

yappie said:


> Aaaaaaaah!!!! I just got a change in my status to APPLICANT APPROVED!!! Could it be true???
> 
> I thought the Adelaide office closes at 5pm... which was the last time I checked... But now... THIS NEW DEVELOPMENT?? :clap2:
> 
> I am feeling scared / giddy / nauseous / ecstatic!!! Could it really be true??? Or am I dreaming??? Tried calling my agent, but she is out of the office today and will only be back tomorrow!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :faint:


Congrats mate!!

ACS- 23rd Feb'12| IELTS - 4th May'12| Lodged 175 - 21st May'12| CO -?| Med - ?| PCC -?|


----------



## bangalg

GDP said:


> Congrats mate!!
> 
> ACS- 23rd Feb'12| IELTS - 4th May'12| Lodged 175 - 21st May'12| CO -?| Med - ?| PCC -?|


Congrats Yappie.
My case shows "met" against all Requirements since Saturday. However, still awaiting visa grant. should I write to CO or patiently wait?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gg3103

bangalg said:


> Congrats Yappie.
> My case shows "met" against all Requirements since Saturday. However, still awaiting visa grant. should I write to CO or patiently wait?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


You r almost at the finish line. My suggestion would be to wait for a couple of days before writing to case officer. You should get it anytime now. All the best 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## yappie

bangalg said:


> Congrats Yappie.
> My case shows "met" against all Requirements since Saturday. However, still awaiting visa grant. should I write to CO or patiently wait?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Thanks Bangalg! Since which Saturday? This past Saturday? Yeah, I agree with GG. Maybe wait a bit. By latest the end of the week somethin should have happened. Maybe thats when you can check your CO. I waited for over a week with my medicals only being finalized, then the grant came... So patience friend


----------



## datagirl

Hello Pals,

Waiting for CO.....Adding my timeline..

Good luck to all of us


----------



## SMShoaib

yappie said:


> Aaaaaaaah!!!! I just got a change in my status to APPLICANT APPROVED!!! Could it be true???
> 
> I thought the Adelaide office closes at 5pm... which was the last time I checked... But now... THIS NEW DEVELOPMENT?? :clap2:
> 
> I am feeling scared / giddy / nauseous / ecstatic!!! Could it really be true??? Or am I dreaming??? Tried calling my agent, but she is out of the office today and will only be back tomorrow!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :faint:


Congratulation and all the best for your future


----------



## hello420

Guys I have to keep postponing my medicals. Week before last week I had fever. Last week I was travelling. This week wife has got cough and cold.

Does one need to be 100% fit to go for medicals?
Or is it possible that my wife can go for health check-up with cough and cold?

I am tired of postponing the medicals on and on again.


----------



## SMShoaib

hello420 said:


> Guys I have to keep postponing my medicals. Week before last week I had fever. Last week I was travelling. This week wife has got cough and cold.
> 
> Does one need to be 100% fit to go for medicals?
> Or is it possible that my wife can go for health check-up with cough and cold?
> 
> I am tired of postponing the medicals on and on again.


I've read in some of the posts that cough and cold do not affect the medical. So in my opinion it is safe to do the medicals.
Best of luck


----------



## nookie

SA All,

I got my grant on 21 May but I was traveling hence I didn't update you here.

Many thanks to each and everyone for being helpful on the journey start here. I can't thank anyone enough, all the best for each and everyone.

I wanted to update the google docs with my time line and grant but I couldn't find the link, kindly post it again.

I have an entry date until 20 May 2012, so I guess I will take my time in Egypt and finalize everything before I make an entry there. For the moment I have no plans, but I am thinking I will head to melbourne.

Faithfully,
Amr Marghany


----------



## sankj

hello Guys,
I have been silent follower of the forum and thought of joining recently.I have applied for visa subclass 176 state sponsored in JUNE 2011. I have got a state sponsership from South Australia as a Systems administrator which is in SOL 2. I have done my medicals which show finalized on my on line application.I still have not recieved my Grant wondering how long it may take. When i ask my agents they say we cant say how long it may take.Really frustrated how long is the wait now?


----------



## yappie

sankj said:


> hello Guys,
> I have been silent follower of the forum and thought of joining recently.I have applied for visa subclass 176 state sponsored in JUNE 2011. I have got a state sponsership from South Australia as a Systems administrator which is in SOL 2. I have done my medicals which show finalized on my on line application.I still have not recieved my Grant wondering how long it may take. When i ask my agents they say we cant say how long it may take.Really frustrated how long is the wait now?


Dont worry! I was in your position a few days ago... My medicals were in "finalised" state for 7 days, with no change until yesterday 
So just hang in there.. Do you have a CO already? Or did you front load them?


----------



## forlorn79

sankj said:


> hello Guys,
> I have been silent follower of the forum and thought of joining recently.I have applied for visa subclass 176 state sponsored in JUNE 2011. I have got a state sponsership from South Australia as a Systems administrator which is in SOL 2. I have done my medicals which show finalized on my on line application.I still have not recieved my Grant wondering how long it may take. When i ask my agents they say we cant say how long it may take.Really frustrated how long is the wait now?


Have you submitted police clearance? In my case once i submitted that it was within a week


----------



## sankj

forlorn79 said:


> Have you submitted police clearance? In my case once i submitted that it was within a week


Yes I have submitted all my documents as per requirement but still dont know whats the delay .Could it be that my occupation which is SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR is now on SOL2 effecting my application?


----------



## hahamed

sankj said:


> Yes I have submitted all my documents as per requirement but still dont know whats the delay .Could it be that my occupation which is SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR is now on SOL2 effecting my application?


when did u get CO, was Med & PCC requested by CO or did u frontload yourself.

Usually if your case is sent for checks, it takes time 6-12 months


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

hello420 said:


> Guys I have to keep postponing my medicals. Week before last week I had fever. Last week I was travelling. This week wife has got cough and cold.
> 
> Does one need to be 100% fit to go for medicals?
> Or is it possible that my wife can go for health check-up with cough and cold?
> 
> I am tired of postponing the medicals on and on again.


Hi,
ur timeline is quite fast....
actually i wanted to know from where should we get the medicals done..does the CO tells a place to go it can be done from anywhere..
and what are the documents required...

is overweight a problem...

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hi guys,

I have applied for 175 as IT system Analyst, would that be sol2? does anyone have the link where I can check for that profession?


Thanks
Aladdin


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for 175 as IT system Analyst, would that be sol2? does anyone have the link where I can check for that profession?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Aladdin


Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)

njoy...
cheers,
R.


----------



## hahamed

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for 175 as IT system Analyst, would that be sol2? does anyone have the link where I can check for that profession?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Aladdin



SOL2 is for PG3 (in addition to SOL-1), dont worry about that. If yours is in SOL-1 - it should be fine


----------



## Aladdin.lb

hahamed said:


> SOL2 is for PG3 (in addition to SOL-1), dont worry about that. If yours is in SOL-1 - it should be fine


Thanks mates,

I found it in Sol1.

Appreciated


----------



## hello420

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi,
> ur timeline is quite fast....
> actually i wanted to know from where should we get the medicals done..does the CO tells a place to go it can be done from anywhere..
> and what are the documents required...
> 
> is overweight a problem...
> 
> Cheers,
> R.



India - Panel Doctors
Here is the link.

You have to take appointment and get it done there only. Once you make a call they will tell you the docs needed along with your photo and passport.


----------



## valluvan

I've now received the grant email from the CO. Thanks to everyone who helped in this forum. It was a great source of information and inspiration. All the best to all who are in awaiting

Cheers
Val


----------



## arntoh

sankj said:


> Yes I have submitted all my documents as per requirement but still dont know whats the delay .Could it be that my occupation which is SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR is now on SOL2 effecting my application?


Hi Sankj I can c u we r from same place.


----------



## sankj

hahamed said:


> when did u get CO, was Med & PCC requested by CO or did u frontload yourself.
> 
> Usually if your case is sent for checks, it takes time 6-12 months


hello hahamed,
yes i have got a co from team 6,i submitted my medicals and pcc as soon as my agent asked me to and that was 28 days from the time of submission .So i dont know if it was front loaded.I had also requested my agent to find out how long it will take as medicals are valid for one year only.I then got a reply from the co that they are processing the case as quickly as possible as its going through all the departments.They cannot give an exact time frame as to how long it can take.


----------



## sankj

arntoh said:


> Hi Sankj I can c u we r from same place.


yes jambo good to know you from the forum .


----------



## hahamed

sankj said:


> hello hahamed,
> yes i have got a co from team 6,i submitted my medicals and pcc as soon as my agent asked me to and that was 28 days from the time of submission .So i dont know if it was front loaded.I had also requested my agent to find out how long it will take as medicals are valid for one year only.I then got a reply from the co that they are processing the case as quickly as possible as its going through all the departments.They cannot give an exact time frame as to how long it can take.


When did u get CO allocation, and med&pcc request?


----------



## fjamils

valluvan said:


> I've now received the grant email from the CO. Thanks to everyone who helped in this forum. It was a great source of information and inspiration. All the best to all who are in awaiting
> 
> Cheers
> Val



congrats Valluvan, plz share your timeline!!


----------



## gg3103

valluvan said:


> I've now received the grant email from the CO. Thanks to everyone who helped in this forum. It was a great source of information and inspiration. All the best to all who are in awaiting
> 
> Cheers
> Val


Congratulations valluvan.  all the best with your move.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vernaf09

*Regarding PCC and Medicals*

Hello gurus...

Lodged GSM 175 on 8th June 2012. Waiting for CO allocation.

Can I complete India PCC and Medicals procedures and upload them to portal before CO allocation??

I understand that this wil effect the entry dates to Australia. 

Is the date of upload is considered for granting date of entry or the date on which medicals and PCC were done will be considered?? 

I am observing in threads that CO allocation has been fastened and within 40 days CO getting allocated. Can ay one give a rough time when Can I expect the CO allocation since I lodged in first week of June.

Please advice.

Thanks.
===============================================
ACS +ve: Sept-11 | IELTS: May-12 | 175 eLodged: 8-June-12 |CO Allocation: Waiting |Med and PCC :


----------



## sankj

hahamed said:


> When did u get CO allocation, and med&pcc request?


here are my time lines
application visa subclass 176 10/6/2011
ABPF:8/7/11
FORM 80 REQUESTED FOR MY SON:13/7/11



got an email later in August from co that they have all the documents and the application is under routine process .they will let us know if anything is required.

did my medicals as the agent asked me to do it within 28 days after application...

then there was a huge wait until i got an email from co asking for more details for my husbands occupation,which we sent and which they have acknowledged

then sometime last month got an email from co that this application will be processed as quickly as possible but he cannot give an exact time frame as to how long it may take.He states that it goes through all the departments so cannot say how long it may take.



up to today still waiting and the rules re changing form 1st JULY.My main concern is that will it effect my application as i think SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR will be out :confused2:form the list even though i already have a state sponsership


----------



## vishal182

valluvan said:


> I've now received the grant email from the CO. Thanks to everyone who helped in this forum. It was a great source of information and inspiration. All the best to all who are in awaiting
> 
> Cheers
> Val


Congrats and all the very best for your future. God Bless.


----------



## bangalg

yappie said:


> Thanks Bangalg! Since which Saturday? This past Saturday? Yeah, I agree with GG. Maybe wait a bit. By latest the end of the week somethin should have happened. Maybe thats when you can check your CO. I waited for over a week with my medicals only being finalized, then the grant came... So patience friend


Thanks Yappie...'patience' seems to be the most difficult word around
Mostly people have got their approvals within a day after Medicals have been finalised. Couldn't hold it- just wrote to the CO saying "my Medicals have been finalised and I am eagerly looking forward to receiving a Grant from you". I guess I have to wait until next week.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## pksonu

*Got the grant today*

Hello everyone,

We received the grant today.
My agent had uploaded the PCC today mornng and the grant email came within 10 minutes of that 
Thanks to everyone for the helpful info shared on this forum and also all the best to everyone.

My time lines are in my signature.

-cheers


----------



## cutenice62

pksonu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We received the grant today.
> My agent had uploaded the PCC today mornng and the grant email came within 10 minutes of that
> Thanks to everyone for the helpful info shared on this forum and also all the best to everyone.
> 
> My time lines are in my signature.
> 
> -cheers


Congrats..................


----------



## fjamils

pksonu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We received the grant today.
> My agent had uploaded the PCC today mornng and the grant email came within 10 minutes of that
> Thanks to everyone for the helpful info shared on this forum and also all the best to everyone.
> 
> My time lines are in my signature.
> 
> -cheers


congrats!


----------



## Shree Ganesh

pksonu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We received the grant today.
> My agent had uploaded the PCC today mornng and the grant email came within 10 minutes of that
> Thanks to everyone for the helpful info shared on this forum and also all the best to everyone.
> 
> My time lines are in my signature.
> 
> -cheers


congrats...........:clap2:


----------



## vss

Any 175 applicants got their CO recently?


----------



## vishal182

Today seems to be the day i can never forget in my entire life. The Roller Coaster ride is finally over.. We have been awarded with the visa grant today. It came as a sweet surprise. Everything today morning seemed to be a distant dream and all that changed in a matter of few minutes. I was expecting my PCC from Australia and had no hopes of receiving it anytime soon. And there in my inbox an email popped up with an attachment of the same. 

Minutes after forwarding the email to CO the most important email of all popped up. What a day and what a last few months. Everything seem so beautiful now. Thank you everyone for all the support and being there with us during the most important times. Thank you and God bless you all. All the best wishes to everyone awaiting grant..


----------



## gg3103

vishal182 said:


> Today seems to be the day i can never forget in my entire life. The Roller Coaster ride is finally over.. We have been awarded with the visa grant today. It came as a sweet surprise. Everything today morning seemed to be a distant dream and all that changed in a matter of few minutes. I was expecting my PCC from Australia and had no hopes of receiving it anytime soon. And there in my inbox an email popped up with an attachment of the same.
> 
> Minutes after forwarding the email to CO the most important email of all popped up. What a day and what a last few months. Everything seem so beautiful now. Thank you everyone for all the support and being there with us during the most important times. Thank you and God bless you all. All the best wishes to everyone awaiting grant..


Wow... That would be the best thing to get something so precious when dreams look to be distant. Congratulations buddy. All the best with your move preps. Keep that momentum going 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## tara.jatt

Anyone, suggestions please?



tara.jatt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and please excuse me for my ignorance but how can one be sure that CO is assigned ?
> 
> 1. Does a message appears in the status check something like "CO is assigned to your case"?
> 
> 2. I have a change of status to "Application being further processed." before that it was Fee Received and Application received.
> 
> 3. In the other Section where heading is "Person1" and then my details, it says Health requirements finalized on the top and various medical tests as received below it.
> 
> Can experts throw some light on these doubts please? Much appreciated.


----------



## angeljo

While I have not posted much on this forum, the discussions and information I have obtained from this place has helped me tremendously throughout this 175, visa application process. The discussions helped me pace the speed at which I was uploading my documents. The numerous other voices going through the same thing also kept me sane during the waiting game. I just received my grant letter yesterday and would like to share my timeline:

IELTS results: 13th Feb 2012 (L:8.5, R:8.5, W:8, V:8)
CPA skills assessment: 26th Mar 2012 
175 online application: 30th Mar 2012 (no agent)
Meds frontloaded: 13th Apr 2012
Meds showed up as received/finalized in online status: 19th/20th Apr 2012
CO allocated and received email: 9th June 2012 
PCC uploaded and emailed to CO simultaneously: 26th June 2012
Visa grant letter via email: 26th June 2012

Really want to thank everyone, for sharing on this forum  and wish everyone who's waiting, a speedy grant - all the best guys


----------



## datagirl

angeljo said:


> While I have not posted much on this forum, the discussions and information I have obtained from this place has helped me tremendously throughout this 175, visa application process. The discussions helped me pace the speed at which I was uploading my documents. The numerous other voices going through the same thing also kept me sane during the waiting game. I just received my grant letter yesterday and would like to share my timeline:
> 
> IELTS results: 13th Feb 2012 (L:8.5, R:8.5, W:8, V:8)
> CPA skills assessment: 26th Mar 2012
> 175 online application: 30th Mar 2012 (no agent)
> Meds frontloaded: 13th Apr 2012
> Meds showed up as received/finalized in online status: 19th/20th Apr 2012
> CO allocated and received email: 9th June 2012
> PCC uploaded and emailed to CO simultaneously: 26th June 2012
> Visa grant letter via email: 26th June 2012
> 
> Really want to thank everyone, for sharing on this forum  and wish everyone who's waiting, a speedy grant - all the best guys


Angeljo, That's a uber fast 175 grant Congrats....


----------



## gg3103

angeljo said:


> While I have not posted much on this forum, the discussions and information I have obtained from this place has helped me tremendously throughout this 175, visa application process. The discussions helped me pace the speed at which I was uploading my documents. The numerous other voices going through the same thing also kept me sane during the waiting game. I just received my grant letter yesterday and would like to share my timeline:
> 
> IELTS results: 13th Feb 2012 (L:8.5, R:8.5, W:8, V:8)
> CPA skills assessment: 26th Mar 2012
> 175 online application: 30th Mar 2012 (no agent)
> Meds frontloaded: 13th Apr 2012
> Meds showed up as received/finalized in online status: 19th/20th Apr 2012
> CO allocated and received email: 9th June 2012
> PCC uploaded and emailed to CO simultaneously: 26th June 2012
> Visa grant letter via email: 26th June 2012
> 
> Really want to thank everyone, for sharing on this forum  and wish everyone who's waiting, a speedy grant - all the best guys


Congratulations angeljo . Wish you the best with your upcoming move.


----------



## vishal182

tara.jatt said:


> Anyone, suggestions please?


"Application being processed further" indicates that your application is under review by CO. You can expect an email anytime now. It could be an email requesting for additional information if required or if everthing is met it could be an email with the grant. Just hold on tight. Check your email carefully and do not miss your spam folder too. 

Medicals will be marked finalised if it is been reviewed by doctors in their panel. 

All the best. God Bless..


----------



## vss

vishal182 said:


> "Application being processed further" indicates that your application is under review by CO. You can expect an email anytime now. It could be an email requesting for additional information if required or if everthing is met it could be an email with the grant. Just hold on tight. Check your email carefully and do not miss your spam folder too.
> 
> Medicals will be marked finalised if it is been reviewed by doctors in their panel.
> 
> All the best. God Bless..


my medical status shows finalized and i have not got a CO yet. Also no change in my status. Is that means my medicals are reviewed?


----------



## MasuBhat

Just wanted to share that I got my grant earlier today. Application lodged on Feb 20 and CO assigned on May 31. They received my last remaining docs (meds) on June 27 and sent the grant letter on the 28th. 

Thanks everyone for making this forum such an indispensable resource!


----------



## vss

vishal182 said:


> Today seems to be the day i can never forget in my entire life. The Roller Coaster ride is finally over.. We have been awarded with the visa grant today. It came as a sweet surprise. Everything today morning seemed to be a distant dream and all that changed in a matter of few minutes. I was expecting my PCC from Australia and had no hopes of receiving it anytime soon. And there in my inbox an email popped up with an attachment of the same.
> 
> Minutes after forwarding the email to CO the most important email of all popped up. What a day and what a last few months. Everything seem so beautiful now. Thank you everyone for all the support and being there with us during the most important times. Thank you and God bless you all. All the best wishes to everyone awaiting grant..


congrats buddy  . can you share your timelines?


----------



## Soudagar

Hi all,
adding my timelines below,


----------



## SMShoaib

Since you belong to High Risk countries therefore your application, like applications from Pakistan and other HR countries, goes to extensive security checks. These checks usually take 9 to 12 months to complete. These checks start when you upload from 80. Currently, people from Pakistan, who uploaded form 80 in August/Sept started getting medical calls.
So, best of luck. Soon you will get medical call. 



sankj said:


> here are my time lines
> application visa subclass 176 10/6/2011
> ABPF:8/7/11
> FORM 80 REQUESTED FOR MY SON:13/7/11
> 
> 
> 
> got an email later in August from co that they have all the documents and the application is under routine process .they will let us know if anything is required.
> 
> did my medicals as the agent asked me to do it within 28 days after application...
> 
> then there was a huge wait until i got an email from co asking for more details for my husbands occupation,which we sent and which they have acknowledged
> 
> then sometime last month got an email from co that this application will be processed as quickly as possible but he cannot give an exact time frame as to how long it may take.He states that it goes through all the departments so cannot say how long it may take.
> 
> 
> 
> up to today still waiting and the rules re changing form 1st JULY.My main concern is that will it effect my application as i think SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR will be out :confused2:form the list even though i already have a state sponsership


----------



## vishal182

vss said:


> my medical status shows finalized and i have not got a CO yet. Also no change in my status. Is that means my medicals are reviewed?


Probably yes. It has been reviewed by the DIAC's medical examiners. May be the CO is yet to finish the review of the documents from his/her side. Hold on. you will receive the email soon. The status page will also display that an "	e-Mail sent to you " status.


----------



## vishal182

vss said:


> congrats buddy  . can you share your timelines?


ACS : 20 Nov 2011, 
IELTS: 8 Jan 2012, 
Application: 21 Feb 2012, Software Engineer,
CO: 1 June 2012 ,
Medical 14 June 2012 , 
PCC 25 June 2012 ,
Australian NPC: 27 June 2012, 
*Visa Grant: 27 June 2012*


----------



## melbourne

vishal182 said:


> ACS : 20 Nov 2011,
> IELTS: 8 Jan 2012,
> Application: 21 Feb 2012, Software Engineer,
> CO: 1 June 2012 ,
> Medical 14 June 2012 ,
> PCC 25 June 2012 ,
> Australian NPC: 27 June 2012,
> *Visa Grant: 27 June 2012*


Congrats for you grant Vishal :clap2:
Party time 

-Melbourne


----------



## Elekter

I will join! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## vishal182

melbourne said:


> Congrats for you grant Vishal :clap2:
> Party time
> 
> -Melbourne


Big time dude.. Big time.. Thanks a lot and best wishes to you too..


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks Vishal, I am keeping an eye on my emails as well as online status check tool. Hoping for the best. 




vishal182 said:


> "Application being processed further" indicates that your application is under review by CO. You can expect an email anytime now. It could be an email requesting for additional information if required or if everthing is met it could be an email with the grant. Just hold on tight. Check your email carefully and do not miss your spam folder too.
> 
> Medicals will be marked finalised if it is been reviewed by doctors in their panel.
> 
> All the best. God Bless..


----------



## datagirl

Seems to be a very quiet weekend...


----------



## Soudagar

datagirl said:


> Seems to be a very quiet weekend...


Thats coz all the nose is happening at EOI


----------



## srivasu

Soudagar said:


> Thats coz all the nose is happening at EOI


:yawn: when will they start processing applications submitted in May :yawn:


----------



## Fordy

We have to wait I guess. Hope they clear us at the earliest


----------



## cutenice62

New year started and i hope so now they will clear us on priority .......... hope so


----------



## vss

cutenice62 said:


> New year started and i hope so now they will clear us on priority .......... hope so


No Updates on allocation dates 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## nasif

Seems like they have forgotten us!!! 2 Weeks back COs were allocated regularly, but for last 2 weeks I have read any post with the news of CO allocation.


----------



## achinj

I have uploaded all the documents excl med and pcc. Status of the application is 'Application received - processing commenced' All the documents are mentioned as required. 
I wanted to check if that is normal? Status of the documents / application will change only when CO is assigned?


----------



## vijaymahes

Hi All,

All the best to everyone who is waiting for their grant!
I have filed my 175 on 29 June, 2012. Waiting for the CO to be assigned. Thanks.


----------



## gg3103

achinj said:


> I have uploaded all the documents excl med and pcc. Status of the application is 'Application received - processing commenced' All the documents are mentioned as required.
> I wanted to check if that is normal? Status of the documents / application will change only when CO is assigned?


Yes that is normal. When you lodge your application, the initial status is Application received - processing commenced. Once the CO is assigned, the application status will change to "Application Being Processed Further". Once the CO reviews all the documents and moves them to Met, you would receive the status "Applicant Approved" which means that your Grant is on its way.

However there is varying timelines between these statuses. So keep checking this forum for folks with similar situation. It helps giving a great idea about when to expect the next communication.


----------



## achinj

gg3103 said:


> Yes that is normal. When you lodge your application, the initial status is Application received - processing commenced. Once the CO is assigned, the application status will change to "Application Being Processed Further". Once the CO reviews all the documents and moves them to Met, you would receive the status "Applicant Approved" which means that your Grant is on its way.
> 
> However there is varying timelines between these statuses. So keep checking this forum for folks with similar situation. It helps giving a great idea about when to expect the next communication.


Thanks......waiting for CO then now


----------



## datagirl

achinj said:


> I have uploaded all the documents excl med and pcc. Status of the application is 'Application received - processing commenced' All the documents are mentioned as required.
> I wanted to check if that is normal? Status of the documents / application will change only when CO is assigned?


Achinj, I'm in the same situation. It's been almost 50 days since I uploaded the docs. My app is still in 'Application received - processing commenced' status and Docs show "Required".


----------



## vernaf09

*Regarding form 1221*

Hello all,

I had applied GSM 175 on 8th June.

Now I realied that form 1221 is not yet uploaded and PCC amd meds too.

When do we need to upload form 1221? can we do it after CO allocation or does it needs to be uploaded along with all proofs??

Can some one please share the link where I can login using transaction number to check application status....i checked it before but now I am unable to trae the exact link. 

Thanks.


----------



## bangalg

vernaf09 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I had applied GSM 175 on 8th June.
> 
> Now I realied that form 1221 is not yet uploaded and PCC amd meds too.
> 
> When do we need to upload form 1221? can we do it after CO allocation or does it needs to be uploaded along with all proofs??
> 
> Can some one please share the link where I can login using transaction number to check application status....i checked it before but now I am unable to trae the exact link.
> 
> Thanks.


1221 and form 80 only when the CO asks for the. Don't worry. If you are in a hurry, you can frontload PCC and Meds close to the expected allocation date. 
Just google "diac application status". You will get the link.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kitkar

SMShoaib said:


> Please go to this link, many people have shared their timelines. This will give you an idea about the process.
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&hl=en&gid=0


I would like to include my timeline. Is this spreadsheet still being maintained?


----------



## SV_Aus

Has anyone received a CO allocation or grant this week?


----------



## achinj

vss said:


> No Updates on allocation dates
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Page got updated today


----------



## datagirl

Experts, 
I have used the old version of Form 80 while I submitted docs for 175 online. Apparently a new version designed 04/12 has been made available. I am beginning to think if I would be asked to submit the newer version. Any comments?


----------



## cy71_shyam

Hey all those who applied for 175 and waiting for CO allocation..

Client Service Charter

IT SAYS :::

Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)

*Order of processing will be:*

applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect
applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).



This clearly means that Skill select will be faster ... and 175 might get further delayed.

This is what it states.. Your comments please.

Man this is depressing.!!!!!


----------



## vss

I am just curious to know...approx. how many April 175 applicants are still waiting for CO in this forum?


----------



## Soudagar

lets look into it some more, maybe theres a hidden message , :0)


----------



## datagirl

cy71_shyam said:


> Hey all those who applied for 175 and waiting for CO allocation..
> 
> Client Service Charter
> 
> IT SAYS :::
> 
> Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
> See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)
> 
> *Order of processing will be:*
> 
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> 
> 
> This clearly means that Skill select will be faster ... and 175 might get further delayed.
> 
> This is what it states.. Your comments please.
> 
> Man this is depressing.!!!!!


We don't yet have statistics on how long it takes for the new(EOI) system to move candidates from SkillSelect stage to visa application stage. The new process will likely add a month or two to the average time it presently takes for a candidate to reach the visa application stage. Considering that we are in the final phase of the visa process, can't our processing be done alongside the initial processing phase of skillselect? Shouldn't that give them enough time to clear all apps filed till June 30, 2012? 

I want to believe that our 175s won't be delayed:confused2:!!!

Comments please....


----------



## vss

datagirl said:


> We don't have statistics on how long it takes for the new(EOI) system to move candidates from SkillSelect stage to visa application stage. The new process will likely add a month or two to the average time it presently takes for a candidate to reach the visa application stage. Considering that we are in the final phase of the visa process, can't our processing be done alongside the initial processing phase of skillselect? Shouldn't that give them enough time to clear all apps filed till June 30, 2012?
> 
> I want to believe that our 175s won't be delayed:confused2:!!!
> 
> Comments please....


The first set of invitations would be sent in August '12. So, we have 1 month to get the COs.


----------



## SMShoaib

vss said:


> I am just curious to know...approx. how many April 175 applicants are still waiting for CO in this forum?


Hi, I'm Feb applicant, still wating for CO


----------



## cy71_shyam

Hmmm.... Seems like our applications 'might' be processed along side.

By the time the first round of invitations go thru, CO's would be free between now and then,then again after the first round of invitations...

I am under the hope that DIAC already knows how many applications exist under the old category and hence would have a fair number to the total number of applications under each category.

Fair to assume , we would be processed sooner than later..

Your comments please.


----------



## vernaf09

Hi All,

I have a question....Actually when i am returing from australia to india i stayed in singpore around 4hrs from mrng to eve at that time,but am forgot to mentioned in application form is there any problem shall i submit rite now or is there any process for that...Please advice

Am applied my 175 application on Jun 8th 

Thanks in advance...


----------------------------


----------



## hahamed

datagirl said:


> We don't yet have statistics on how long it takes for the new(EOI) system to move candidates from SkillSelect stage to visa application stage. The new process will likely add a month or two to the average time it presently takes for a candidate to reach the visa application stage. Considering that we are in the final phase of the visa process, can't our processing be done alongside the initial processing phase of skillselect? Shouldn't that give them enough time to clear all apps filed till June 30, 2012?
> 
> I want to believe that our 175s won't be delayed:confused2:!!!
> 
> Comments please....



That's correct, DIAC processes about 1k Priority affected application per week and last year in closing months they received about 5k application (if i remember correctly). This year rush didnt seem to be that bad - infact both PG3 SS & PG4 Indy seemed to be lower than expected that made some PG5 happy. 

Hopefully most allocation will be done before 1st SKILLSELECT Invitation in August. And I guess PG5 is put back on hold again until higher PG allocations are done.


----------



## vss

hahamed said:


> That's correct, DIAC processes about 1k Priority affected application per week and last year in closing months they received about 5k application (if i remember correctly). This year rush didnt seem to be that bad - infact both PG3 SS & PG4 Indy seemed to be lower than expected that made some PG5 happy.
> 
> Hopefully most allocation will be done before 1st SKILLSELECT Invitation in August. And I guess PG5 is put back on hold again until higher PG allocations are done.


It seems no one has definite answers but most of us thinking very positive about the process, indeed it is going to be a positive result. Lets hope for the best


----------



## twister292

cy71_shyam said:


> Hey all those who applied for 175 and waiting for CO allocation..
> 
> Client Service Charter
> 
> IT SAYS :::
> 
> Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
> See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)
> 
> *Order of processing will be:*
> 
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> 
> 
> This clearly means that Skill select will be faster ... and 175 might get further delayed.
> 
> This is what it states.. Your comments please.
> 
> Man this is depressing.!!!!!


If you have a CO it wont matter. 

Moreover, SkillSelect will only issue invitations starting Aug, so there's at least till september till those applicants move into the application stage...


----------



## brajeshdave

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to update that I finally arrived in Sydney (after finding a job). My signature is not updated at the bottom. My arrival date was 7th June 2012. It took me 6-7 months to find a job here (because I was not in Australia). Everybody here thinks that I am lucky to find job without arriving. 

I must warn the new applicants: start saving money for your arrival as some of you might have to spend 2-3 months to get jobs. The place is very expensive. You may want to arrive alone for the first time and get your family here only after securing job. 

But I have started getting some social benefits (Child care and medicare). The benefits are fabulous. I got my son vaccinated for pneumococcal vaccine. I didn't have to pay anything. The same vaccine costs about 5000/- Indian rupees. My son goes to a day care now and the fees is partially (abt 40%) paid by government. So it great to be here in long term. Just plan the short term carefully after your visas are approved. In my opinion you will need about AUD 10000 for initial movement (considering you are coming alone for job search).

Hope you all find "Australian Dream" a reality!

Cheers,
Brajesh


----------



## brajeshdave

signature update.


----------



## melbourne

brajeshdave said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update that I finally arrived in Sydney (after finding a job). My signature is not updated at the bottom. My arrival date was 7th June 2012. It took me 6-7 months to find a job here (because I was not in Australia). Everybody here thinks that I am lucky to find job without arriving.
> 
> I must warn the new applicants: start saving money for your arrival as some of you might have to spend 2-3 months to get jobs. The place is very expensive. You may want to arrive alone for the first time and get your family here only after securing job.
> 
> But I have started getting some social benefits (Child care and medicare). The benefits are fabulous. I got my son vaccinated for pneumococcal vaccine. I didn't have to pay anything. The same vaccine costs about 5000/- Indian rupees. My son goes to a day care now and the fees is partially (abt 40%) paid by government. So it great to be here in long term. Just plan the short term carefully after your visas are approved. In my opinion you will need about AUD 10000 for initial movement (considering you are coming alone for job search).
> 
> Hope you all find "Australian Dream" a reality!
> 
> Cheers,
> Brajesh


Thanks for this post.
I am planning to move there early next year so finding this 10K thing interesting.
What all have you considered for saying that one must have $10K?

-Melbourne


----------



## brajeshdave

IELTS --> Sept'10 {L:8.5 R:7.5 W:7.5 S:7.5} 
ACS --> Dec'10 {ANZCO 261313} 
175 Visa Application --> 31st Jan 2011 {Paper} 
CO Allocation --> {27 Sept 2011} 
Visa Approved --> {28 Oct 2011}
Arrived --> {7 June 2012}


----------



## Sanjukta

brajeshdave said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update that I finally arrived in Sydney (after finding a job). My signature is not updated at the bottom. My arrival date was 7th June 2012. It took me 6-7 months to find a job here (because I was not in Australia). Everybody here thinks that I am lucky to find job without arriving.
> 
> I must warn the new applicants: start saving money for your arrival as some of you might have to spend 2-3 months to get jobs. The place is very expensive. You may want to arrive alone for the first time and get your family here only after securing job.
> 
> But I have started getting some social benefits (Child care and medicare). The benefits are fabulous. I got my son vaccinated for pneumococcal vaccine. I didn't have to pay anything. The same vaccine costs about 5000/- Indian rupees. My son goes to a day care now and the fees is partially (abt 40%) paid by government. So it great to be here in long term. Just plan the short term carefully after your visas are approved. In my opinion you will need about AUD 10000 for initial movement (considering you are coming alone for job search).
> 
> Hope you all find "Australian Dream" a reality!
> 
> Cheers,
> Brajesh


Hi 

Congratulation on the job and on settling down. Could you please share with us your experience on finding a job form offshore? What is your occupation, did you get the job through a recruitment consultant or on your own? etc...It will help a lot of us here who are also trying to get a job from offshore. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## brajeshdave

Sanjukta said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulation on the job and on settling down. Could you please share with us your experience on finding a job form offshore? What is your occupation, did you get the job through a recruitment consultant or on your own? etc...It will help a lot of us here who are also trying to get a job from offshore.
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Thanks Sanjukta. You have asked a very good question. The recruitment consultants will not help at all if you are overseas. I tried calling them sometimes but they don't want to take any risks. So I started my search online (linkedin). I contacted the hiring manager directly and sent my CV. The hiring manager contacted me back after 4 months (when he had vacancy). Few interviews were arranged on skype and phone. And I am finally here. Good thing is they paid for relocation. No wonder I am into software field.


----------



## Sanjukta

brajeshdave said:


> Thanks Sanjukta. You have asked a very good question. The recruitment consultants will not help at all if you are overseas. I tried calling them sometimes but they don't want to take any risks. So I started my search online (linkedin). I contacted the hiring manager directly and sent my CV. The hiring manager contacted me back after 4 months (when he had vacancy). Few interviews were arranged on skype and phone. And I am finally here. Good thing is they paid for relocation. No wonder I am into software field.


Well Done!! It's always nice to hear such successful stories...Good luck with your job & have a great future. Thanks for responding.


----------



## datagirl

brajeshdave said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update that I finally arrived in Sydney (after finding a job). My signature is not updated at the bottom. My arrival date was 7th June 2012. It took me 6-7 months to find a job here (because I was not in Australia). Everybody here thinks that I am lucky to find job without arriving.
> 
> I must warn the new applicants: start saving money for your arrival as some of you might have to spend 2-3 months to get jobs. The place is very expensive. You may want to arrive alone for the first time and get your family here only after securing job.
> 
> But I have started getting some social benefits (Child care and medicare). The benefits are fabulous. I got my son vaccinated for pneumococcal vaccine. I didn't have to pay anything. The same vaccine costs about 5000/- Indian rupees. My son goes to a day care now and the fees is partially (abt 40%) paid by government. So it great to be here in long term. Just plan the short term carefully after your visas are approved. In my opinion you will need about AUD 10000 for initial movement (considering you are coming alone for job search).
> 
> Hope you all find "Australian Dream" a reality!
> 
> Cheers,
> Brajesh


Congrats Brajesh


----------



## br34k

twister292 said:


> Moreover, SkillSelect will only issue invitations starting Aug, so there's at least till september till those applicants move into the application stage...


What would stop someone from receiving their invite on the 1st of August and lodging their visa application on the same day?


----------



## vishal182

Change of circumstances matters even after visa grant? I understand if there is a change in passport number we need to update DIMIA. How abt in case of a tourist visa granted by someother country? I am planning for an European trip with family and do i need to update DIMIA abt this??


----------



## Soudagar

Think of it in this way ! , you have a plate of French-fries and a burger in front of you, what would you put in to your mouth first ? in most cases, it'l be the fries , the Skill select is something like that , meaning easy to pick up and eat (read process) , but after a couple of fries you cant stop but open the burger out of its wrapping and take a bit ! the burger in this case is the GSM 175 Application, meaning that you cant continue for very long just in skill-select without taking a bite of the burger, therefore although the processing times have been changed,as per the charter, the gap between skill select and 175's wont be that far part! , my two cents on this debate.


----------



## vishal182

Soudagar said:


> Think of it in this way ! , you have a plate of French-fries and a burger in front of you, what would you put in to your mouth first ? in most cases, it'l be the fries , the Skill select is something like that , meaning easy to pick up and eat (read process) , but after a couple of fries you cant stop but open the burger out of its wrapping and take a bit ! the burger in this case is the GSM 175 Application, meaning that you cant continue for very long just in skill-select without taking a bite of the burger, therefore although the processing times have been changed,as per the charter, the gap between skill select and 175's wont be that far part! , my two cents on this debate.


I love the way u have put it forward.. Great job... ;-)


----------



## datagirl

It would be really interesting to know if anyone has received either CO allocation or visa grant since July 1, 2012


----------



## rock77

My status shows "processing commenced" and Health requirements "outstanding" and medical requirements as "Required". Please tell me should I do Health requirements or wait till Co is assigned. I applied in June 2012.

Further, can I file a separate GSM application under the skill select program


----------



## twister292

br34k said:


> What would stop someone from receiving their invite on the 1st of August and lodging their visa application on the same day?


Applications need additional documents on top of the EoI, so it will be reasonable to assume that there will be a few days to weeks before the application is lodged in full...

Plus, "proper" processing only starts when you get the CO, which will be another 4-odd weeks from lodgement of the application...


----------



## AUSAPPLY

datagirl said:


> It would be really interesting to know if anyone has received either CO allocation or visa grant since July 1, 2012


Hello datagirl, what's your online status?
I applied on 10th May and status got changed to "ABPF" on 1st Jun. No communication or status update since then.


----------



## datagirl

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello datagirl, what's your online status?
> I applied on 10th May and status got changed to "ABPF" on 1st Jun. No communication or status update since then.


Hi AUSAPPLY, I just checked. My status still shows "Application Received - Processing Commenced".


----------



## nasif

So any CO Allocation this week????


----------



## twister292

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello datagirl, what's your online status?
> I applied on 10th May and status got changed to "ABPF" on 1st Jun. No communication or status update since then.


ABPF usually means your application is on track for CO allocation i.e. it has been fixed a particular CO, but they might not have started working on it straight away. The CO will only contact you when he/she needs additional information.


----------



## vss

I have not heard any CO allocation since July beginning.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello datagirl, what's your online status?
> I applied on 10th May and status got changed to "ABPF" on 1st Jun. No communication or status update since then.


Hello AUSAPPLY,

Can you please share the time line for your Application, and the skill set you have applied for.


Thanks


----------



## AUSAPPLY

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hello AUSAPPLY,
> 
> Can you please share the time line for your Application, and the skill set you have applied for.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hello Alladin,

175 applied: 10th May 12
Status as of 1st Jun: "ABPF"
Code: System Analyst

Did not attach form 80(online application doesn't show this as one of the required items), attached every other required documents though. Waiting for CO, will apply PCC and Med only after that.

Cheers


----------



## Aladdin.lb

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello Alladin,
> 
> 175 applied: 10th May 12
> Status as of 1st Jun: "ABPF"
> Code: System Analyst
> 
> Did not attach form 80(online application doesn't show this as one of the required items), attached every other required documents though. Waiting for CO, will apply PCC and Med only after that.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks AUSAPPLY,

I applied for 175 for the some code as well on the 20th of July, patience and waiting are all what we can do.

Best of luck mate.

Aladdin


----------



## itskamran

I got my medical call today, and have taken appointment on 19 July 2012


----------



## JustMe121

itskamran said:


> I got my medical call today, and have taken appointment on 19 July 2012


That's good news. Seems your external checks have finally been completed !


----------



## datagirl

It's been 60 days since I submitted my application. Was wondering if the status "App Recd. - Processing Commenced" could mean that external checks are in progress?!?!:confused2:


----------



## adeelijaz49

itskamran said:


> I got my medical call today, and have taken appointment on 19 July 2012


finally some good news kamran !! Best of luck


----------



## datagirl

itskamran said:


> I got my medical call today, and have taken appointment on 19 July 2012


Congrats...


----------



## srivasu

datagirl said:


> It's been 60 days since I submitted my application. Was wondering if the status "App Recd. - Processing Commenced" could mean that external checks are in progress?!?!:confused2:


It just means that they have received your application :ranger:


----------



## Player

itskamran said:


> I got my medical call today, and have taken appointment on 19 July 2012


Good to hear that!
Good Luck...

So you did not receive PCC and Med call at the same time?


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi All,

I am stuck at Application being further processed and various medicals as "met" for last one month. In the department timeline webpage its mentioned that 885 with Priority group 4 will get CO in 4 weeks time, its already more than 4 weeks now. Should I call them and check about my application status? Any suggestions are highly appreciated. 

Thanks. 
Tara Singh


----------



## hello420

Got the VISA today.
Feeling good.

Now what is this VISA evidencing guys? Needed? I got time at my hands. So might as well get that done.


----------



## vss

hello420 said:


> Got the VISA today.
> Feeling good.
> 
> Now what is this VISA evidencing guys? Needed? I got time at my hands. So might as well get that done.


Hearty congrats buddy


----------



## Aladdin.lb

hello420 said:


> Got the VISA today.
> Feeling good.
> 
> Now what is this VISA evidencing guys? Needed? I got time at my hands. So might as well get that done.


Congrats hello420,

thats a goos news, what was your profession code you applied to?


All the best!


----------



## datagirl

hello420 said:


> Got the VISA today.
> Feeling good.
> 
> Now what is this VISA evidencing guys? Needed? I got time at my hands. So might as well get that done.


Cool...Congrats buddy


----------



## nasif

hello420 said:


> Got the VISA today.
> Feeling good.
> 
> Now what is this VISA evidencing guys? Needed? I got time at my hands. So might as well get that done.


Congrats...

Can I know what was your IELTS score and skill category?


----------



## cutenice62

Dear All

After skill set invitation, the CO allocation would be within 4th weeks after filing case, this means if people start applying in august, what effect our cases will face due to this, our processing will be delayed or it will be done on priority?. They have reached 6th January (CO Allocation), what will be the time of co allocation to visa grant if they reach(CO ALLOCATION) June in next 2 months?


----------



## hello420

nasif said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Can I know what was your IELTS score and skill category?


Score was 7.5 and I applied under software engineer category.


----------



## GDP

Latest update from Immigration site on allocation dates:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Seems every week they are thrashing out a week's backlog..


----------



## datagirl

GDP said:


> Latest update from Immigration site on allocation dates:
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Seems every week they are thrashing out a week's backlog..



I find it difficult to understand the dates they postEven from reading our forums, one can understand that 175 applicants from May 2012 have already been granted visas.

Or am I wrong in my understanding of the "allocation dates"???


----------



## GDP

datagirl said:


> I find it difficult to understand the dates they postEven from reading our forums, one can understand that 175 applicants from May 2012 have already been granted visas.
> 
> Or am I wrong in my understanding of the "allocation dates"???


It simply means that 100% of applicants prior to that date has a CO. If we want to plan for a worst case scenario, it has to be based on this date.


----------



## achinj

GDP said:


> Latest update from Immigration site on allocation dates:
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Seems every week they are thrashing out a week's backlog..


link says updated on 13th July .. which is a future date


----------



## vss

achinj said:


> link says updated on 13th July .. which is a future date


I think they are about to update this page tomorrow.


----------



## SMShoaib

GDP said:


> It simply means that 100% of applicants prior to that date has a CO. If we want to plan for a worst case scenario, it has to be based on this date.


Correct!
I'm a 14 Feb 2012 applicant, still waiting for CO allocation


----------



## cutenice62

SMShoaib said:


> Correct!
> I'm a 14 Feb 2012 applicant, still waiting for CO allocation


i hope so we will hear good news in august , my case is quite simple, i am going to upload form 80. Never traveled outside Pakistan and permanent address is only in 1 city. . And i hope so CO could be kind enough for both of us and give us speedy grant  else :boxing:


----------



## datagirl

GDP said:


> It simply means that 100% of applicants prior to that date has a CO. If we want to plan for a worst case scenario, it has to be based on this date.


Makes a lot of sense...Thanks


----------



## SMShoaib

cutenice62 said:


> i hope so we will hear good news in august , my case is quite simple, i am going to upload form 80. Never traveled outside Pakistan and permanent address is only in 1 city. . And i hope so CO could be kind enough for both of us and give us speedy grant  else :boxing:


Mine is similar to you. It seems that currently most of COs are enjoing their annual vecation after excessive workload in May/June


----------



## cutenice62

SMShoaib said:


> Mine is similar to you. It seems that currently most of COs are enjoing their annual vecation after excessive workload in May/June


really...................:confused2:


----------



## vss

GDP said:


> Latest update from Immigration site on allocation dates:
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Seems every week they are thrashing out a week's backlog..



Except the update date, i didn't see any change in this page? you people are seeing some change?


----------



## achinj

vss said:


> Except the update date, i didn't see any change in this page? you people are seeing some change?


& it is written 4weeks for P3 applications for 176 sub class. I can say being i am one of the P3 applicant I haven't got a CO


----------



## vss

achinj said:


> & it is written 4weeks for P3 applications for 176 sub class. I can say being i am one of the P3 applicant I haven't got a CO


that is the approx time, hope you would be getting the CO very soon


----------



## neetean

hello420 said:


> Score was 7.5 and I applied under software engineer category.


my case is same as @hello420.Can you let me know if you had applied Form 80 before CO assignment.I have applied for 175 in May 2012 for Software Engineer.No CO is assigned yet.Thanks in advance


----------



## fjamils

where is everyone on this thread?


----------



## adeelijaz49

Department is sleeping and so are the applicants !!! or i should say department is sleeping when it comes to Pakistani applicants. 

Most other applicants of 175 category are getting grants in 3 to 5 months


----------



## fjamils

adeelijaz49 said:


> Department is sleeping and so are the applicants !!! or i should say department is sleeping when it comes to Pakistani applicants.
> 
> Most other applicants of 175 category are getting grants in 3 to 5 months


I agree Adeel... i can see from your timeline that you have been waiting for Visa grant for more then 9 Months now.. its really frustrating to see..... 

best of luck buddy!!


----------



## hello420

neetean said:


> my case is same as @hello420.Can you let me know if you had applied Form 80 before CO assignment.I have applied for 175 in May 2012 for Software Engineer.No CO is assigned yet.Thanks in advance



When did you apply?
I applied on 3rd of May.
CO allocation has gone a bit slow as I can see.
Be patient. 
Form 80 can be uploaded proactively. But has no bearing on the CO allocation.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

hello420 said:


> When did you apply?
> I applied on 3rd of May.
> CO allocation has gone a bit slow as I can see.
> Be patient.
> Form 80 can be uploaded proactively. But has no bearing on the CO allocation.


hey Hello..
I can see that you got CO in 4 weeks time....so fast....congratulation bro for your Visa !!!:clap2:
so when you are planning to move ?


----------



## hello420

Shree Ganesh said:


> hey Hello..
> I can see that you got CO in 4 weeks time....so fast....congratulation bro for your Visa !!!:clap2:
> so when you are planning to move ?


Was not expecting it to work out so fast. Will be moving out by the end of the year. Lots of things to sort out here before I move out.


----------



## adeelijaz49

hello420 said:


> When did you apply?
> I applied on 3rd of May.
> CO allocation has gone a bit slow as I can see.
> Be patient.
> Form 80 can be uploaded proactively. But has no bearing on the CO allocation.


Hey Hello,

am i reading correct that you applied and got the visa in 3 months for 175 category ?????


----------



## shawais

adeelijaz49 said:


> Hey Hello,
> 
> am i reading correct that you applied and got the visa in 3 months for 175 category ?????


Yes, i think you are reading correct bro. "Hello" post on same forum when he got grant


----------



## datagirl

The allocation dates for GSM 175 visas have been updated to 23 Jan 2012.


----------



## razzy

Surprise gift on the first day of the new month.

Woke up this morning at 0730 IST and picked-up my phone groggily, as I am habitual. Saw an email notification at the top of the screen. Had been expecting something in the inbox, but when seeing the subject was a very pleasant shock. It said - Grant Notification!!!

Yay!!! It took a total of 5 months for the visa to come. It's been easy to forget about it sometimes and focus on life, but difficult at other times when life wasn't being so great. Now, finally, it's here.

A MASSIVE thank you to everyone on this forum. Particular thanks to anj, shel, dolly, mbc, stormgal, twister, jivesha and everyone else who pitched in with their knowledge, experience and recommendations. You guys have been fantastic with your support and assistance with the entire process, right from ACS through to handling the medical situation. I wish and pray that everyone waiting for their visas gets them very soon. 

Cheers!


----------



## gg3103

Congratualtions razzy . Wish you the best with your upcoming move.




razzy said:


> Surprise gift on the first day of the new month.
> 
> Woke up this morning at 0730 IST and picked-up my phone groggily, as I am habitual. Saw an email notification at the top of the screen. Had been expecting something in the inbox, but when seeing the subject was a very pleasant shock. It said - Grant Notification!!!
> 
> Yay!!! It took a total of 5 months for the visa to come. It's been easy to forget about it sometimes and focus on life, but difficult at other times when life wasn't being so great. Now, finally, it's here.
> 
> A MASSIVE thank you to everyone on this forum. Particular thanks to anj, shel, dolly, mbc, stormgal, twister, jivesha and everyone else who pitched in with their knowledge, experience and recommendations. You guys have been fantastic with your support and assistance with the entire process, right from ACS through to handling the medical situation. I wish and pray that everyone waiting for their visas gets them very soon.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## masud09

razzy said:


> Surprise gift on the first day of the new month.
> 
> Woke up this morning at 0730 IST and picked-up my phone groggily, as I am habitual. Saw an email notification at the top of the screen. Had been expecting something in the inbox, but when seeing the subject was a very pleasant shock. It said - Grant Notification!!!
> 
> Yay!!! It took a total of 5 months for the visa to come. It's been easy to forget about it sometimes and focus on life, but difficult at other times when life wasn't being so great. Now, finally, it's here.
> 
> A MASSIVE thank you to everyone on this forum. Particular thanks to anj, shel, dolly, mbc, stormgal, twister, jivesha and everyone else who pitched in with their knowledge, experience and recommendations. You guys have been fantastic with your support and assistance with the entire process, right from ACS through to handling the medical situation. I wish and pray that everyone waiting for their visas gets them very soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations!:clap2:


----------



## Aladdin.lb

razzy said:


> Surprise gift on the first day of the new month.
> 
> Woke up this morning at 0730 IST and picked-up my phone groggily, as I am habitual. Saw an email notification at the top of the screen. Had been expecting something in the inbox, but when seeing the subject was a very pleasant shock. It said - Grant Notification!!!
> 
> Yay!!! It took a total of 5 months for the visa to come. It's been easy to forget about it sometimes and focus on life, but difficult at other times when life wasn't being so great. Now, finally, it's here.
> 
> A MASSIVE thank you to everyone on this forum. Particular thanks to anj, shel, dolly, mbc, stormgal, twister, jivesha and everyone else who pitched in with their knowledge, experience and recommendations. You guys have been fantastic with your support and assistance with the entire process, right from ACS through to handling the medical situation. I wish and pray that everyone waiting for their visas gets them very soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats razzy,

All the best in your move.

Can I ask you what was the ACS profession you applied to ?


Best
A


----------



## razzy

Aladdin.lb said:


> Congrats razzy,
> 
> All the best in your move.
> 
> Can I ask you what was the ACS profession you applied to ?
> 
> 
> Best
> A


Thanks for the wishes Alladin! I applied for ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## fjamils

razzy said:


> Surprise gift on the first day of the new month.
> 
> Woke up this morning at 0730 IST and picked-up my phone groggily, as I am habitual. Saw an email notification at the top of the screen. Had been expecting something in the inbox, but when seeing the subject was a very pleasant shock. It said - Grant Notification!!!
> 
> Yay!!! It took a total of 5 months for the visa to come. It's been easy to forget about it sometimes and focus on life, but difficult at other times when life wasn't being so great. Now, finally, it's here.
> 
> A MASSIVE thank you to everyone on this forum. Particular thanks to anj, shel, dolly, mbc, stormgal, twister, jivesha and everyone else who pitched in with their knowledge, experience and recommendations. You guys have been fantastic with your support and assistance with the entire process, right from ACS through to handling the medical situation. I wish and pray that everyone waiting for their visas gets them very soon.
> 
> Cheers!


congrats razzy... and wish u all the best for ur move!! keep us posted!


----------



## wondersworld

*Whoop whoop!*

5.54 BST: 01/08/2012 - we got our grant!

Over the moon, what a rollercoaster of a ride. So thankful it was superquick taking just 3.5 months to get our 175 visa.

Holiday in October was already booked, looks like we may just stay!

Good luck to all that are waiting, may August bring you a good surprise.

Now, I can sleep.


----------



## fjamils

wondersworld said:


> 5.54 BST: 01/08/2012 - we got our grant!
> 
> Over the moon, what a rollercoaster of a ride. So thankful it was superquick taking just 3.5 months to get our 175 visa.
> 
> Holiday in October was already booked, looks like we may just stay!
> 
> Good luck to all that are waiting, may August bring you a good surprise.
> 
> Now, I can sleep.


wooh thats fast... congrats mate!


----------



## datagirl

razzy said:


> Surprise gift on the first day of the new month.
> 
> Woke up this morning at 0730 IST and picked-up my phone groggily, as I am habitual. Saw an email notification at the top of the screen. Had been expecting something in the inbox, but when seeing the subject was a very pleasant shock. It said - Grant Notification!!!
> 
> Yay!!! It took a total of 5 months for the visa to come. It's been easy to forget about it sometimes and focus on life, but difficult at other times when life wasn't being so great. Now, finally, it's here.
> 
> A MASSIVE thank you to everyone on this forum. Particular thanks to anj, shel, dolly, mbc, stormgal, twister, jivesha and everyone else who pitched in with their knowledge, experience and recommendations. You guys have been fantastic with your support and assistance with the entire process, right from ACS through to handling the medical situation. I wish and pray that everyone waiting for their visas gets them very soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats razzy:clap2:


----------



## datagirl

My online application status just changed to ABPF. Does it mean that CO has been assigned?


----------



## GDP

Yes!! Congrats!!


----------



## fjamils

guys i was just checking my online application status and found out an update "email sent to you" the date of this update was 11-jul-2012.. interesting thing was i checked the same this morning and there was no such update.. now im trying to contact my agent but hez not in office today... im a bit concern... this email was sent on 11-Jul and i dont even know what its about, secondly does that mean that i have a CO assigned to me.. my status changed to ABPF on 10-Apr-2012 however i only received an acknowledgement email (as per my agent)


----------



## tara.jatt

My Status is ABFP for last 7 weeks.. No updates after that .... 





datagirl said:


> My online application status just changed to ABPF. Does it mean that CO has been assigned?


----------



## Player

adeelijaz49 said:


> Department is sleeping and so are the applicants !!! or i should say department is sleeping when it comes to Pakistani applicants.
> 
> Most other applicants of 175 category are getting grants in 3 to 5 months


Hi AdeelIjaz
With respect to our timelines and our HR status being the citizenship(Pakistani) and residence (saudia/qatar) we are on the same boat....just keep in touch and keep posted about your updates.


----------



## adeelijaz49

Player, i dont see our (pakistani applicants) CO getting back to us anytime soon. it is an open biased behavior by the Australian immigration department.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

adeelijaz49 said:


> Player, i dont see our (pakistani applicants) CO getting back to us anytime soon. it is an open biased behavior by the Australian immigration department.



I don't see it biased behavior honestly, Im on same boat though, we are from high risk countries, Visa to anywhere is not that easy for us, not to mention the extra security check at airport, every time I come to Australia for visit, I spend around additional 40 minutes extra security check.


I guess patience is all what we can do 

the best for all
Al


----------



## Player

adeelijaz49 said:


> Player, i dont see our (pakistani applicants) CO getting back to us anytime soon. it is an open biased behavior by the Australian immigration department.



AdeelAijaz, Be optimistic man!, in the meanwhile I would suggest you to check the process to get PCC in Qatar....do your homework. And if you think its going to take some good time FL your PCC. 10 days back I FL my PCC here in Saudia. 
Are you from Karachi? If you know the process to get PCC from Karachi, please let me know.


*IELTS: L7 R7 W8.5 S7 | ACS: Oct 2010 - Feb 2011 | DIAC: GSM175 April 2011 | ABPF: December 2011 | Current Status: Background Checks in Progress*


----------



## SMShoaib

Today, CO allocated to me and asked for further documents includiing form 80 and spouse IELTS result


----------



## fjamils

SMShoaib said:


> Today, CO allocated to me and asked for further documents includiing form 80 and spouse IELTS result


congrats Shoaib!! now Im only a month away..


----------



## srivasu

Got a CO allocated today - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/861776-post169.html. Time lines are in my signature.


----------



## Player

SMShoaib said:


> Today, CO allocated to me and asked for further documents includiing form 80 and spouse IELTS result


MashaAllah! This is very fast for a PK applicant...


----------



## SMShoaib

fjamils said:


> congrats Shoaib!! now Im only a month away..


You can expect CO allocation any time after two weeks


----------



## datagirl

Guys,

I took my fingerprints on 19th June 2012 while waiting for the case officer allocation. I'm planning to send the fingerprints to FBI tomorrow. Will FBI process fingerprints which are about a couple of months old?

Comments please... 

Thanks!


----------



## fjamils

SMShoaib said:


> You can expect CO allocation any time after two weeks


i hope so.. waiting anxiously!


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi guys

I am expecting my PR next week. I am industrial engineer with quality engineering experience in MEP contracting. I have MBA degree without experience and i plan to move to Adelaide where my brother lives...what r my chances to get a job there in Jan 2013? Plz help.
Abed


----------



## amraj1982

Hi friends,
can someone enlighten me if software engg 261313 will come under priority 3 or 4 or 5? how do u categorize priority groups. I was trying to search for this, but couldnt find the correct answer. I applied on June 26th for 175. Thanks for all replies. 
Rj


----------



## destinationaustralia

srivasu said:


> Got a CO allocated today - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/861776-post169.html. Time lines are in my signature.


Congrats! that was real fast.
best wishes for a speedy grant.

Cheers!


----------



## fjamils

SMShoaib said:


> You can expect CO allocation any time after two weeks


hey Shoaib CO alloted to me today.. and requested form 80 and work evidence


----------



## SMShoaib

fjamils said:


> hey Shoaib CO alloted to me today.. and requested form 80 and work evidence


very quick, it seems that COs are back to work from their holidays :clap2:


----------



## fjamils

SMShoaib said:


> very quick, it seems that COs are back to work from their holidays :clap2:


yes it was really quick... i hope we get the grants as quick as well!


----------



## Aladdin.lb

the new allocation date is 19 March 2012 as per the 10th of Aug update, seems they are speeding up


----------



## Aladdin.lb

My Application status was changed to " Application processed further" on the 6th of August, and it says " an email was sent to you", what does that mean? I havent received any email ?


----------



## lalu

U need to check ur spam if u didn't get it call Diac or email them to sen


----------



## Aladdin.lb

lalu said:


> U need to check ur spam if u didn't get it call Diac or email them to sen


Thanks Lalu for your reply.

I checked my spam nothing is there, I emailed my agent as well to check, then I will email DIAC to check.


what do they usually send in that email? just informing or the request some Docs?


----------



## lalu

Yes


----------



## cutenice62

hi all,

i didn't allocated a CO and neither my status changed, i am an applicant of 15th march 2012, why is that so and what should i do now? i try to call their number but "call rejected" message pop up's again and again. Please help


----------



## destinyrules13

cutenice62 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i didn't allocated a CO and neither my status changed, i am an applicant of 15th march 2012, why is that so and what should i do now? i try to call their number but "call rejected" message pop up's again and again. Please help


Call them at 9 am thr time sharp..and call from cell or landline..it seems we cant call them from internet i.e. Voip services like skype


----------



## cutenice62

destinyrules13 said:


> Call them at 9 am thr time sharp..and call from cell or landline..it seems we cant call them from internet i.e. Voip services like skype


i called using my cell but of no use, i am thinking to call from landline


----------



## destinyrules13

cutenice62 said:


> i called using my cell but of no use, i am thinking to call from landline


I was able to call them from my cell..ISD service is enabled on ur cell?


----------



## cutenice62

destinyrules13 said:


> I was able to call them from my cell..ISD service is enabled on ur cell?


yes it is, i use to call to KSA from my cell but to australia its call rejected.


----------



## destinyrules13

cutenice62 said:


> yes it is, i use to call to KSA from my cell but to australia its call rejected.


Ok..then try from landline or else contact ur cell operator n ask if they have country specific settings


----------



## adeelijaz49

Aladdin.lb said:


> My Application status was changed to " Application processed further" on the 6th of August, and it says " an email was sent to you", what does that mean? I havent received any email ?


Alladin the email will be sent to the address on which you agreed with the Immigration Department that you would receive communication at. 

Make sure that you are checking emails on the address that you filled in the form.


----------



## cutenice62

no CO upto today yet, can anybody please tell me number where i should contact diac?

this number is not correct given on their website
+611300364613


----------



## pandaaram

This number is indeed correct. Call from 9 Am to 5 Pm Sydney time. An automatic answering machine will give you options to choose from.

I say this because i called DIAC last week on this very same number. Good luck !!




cutenice62 said:


> no CO upto today yet, can anybody please tell me number where i should contact diac?
> 
> this number is not correct given on their website
> +611300364613


----------



## Aladdin.lb

adeelijaz49 said:


> Alladin the email will be sent to the address on which you agreed with the Immigration Department that you would receive communication at.
> 
> Make sure that you are checking emails on the address that you filled in the form.


Thanks adeelijaz49.

It turned out they sent it to my agent, who hasnt noticed the email until I asked them to check, The CO asked for medicals and PCC, I will start my medicals next week, Is it true that I can submit the PCC later on, even after 28 days?

would the CO consider if one of the countries PCC he requested, Im not entitled to have a PCC, as I didnt need to have a residency permit there for the year I Spent?


Best
Al


----------



## amraj1982

pandaaram said:


> This number is indeed correct. Call from 9 Am to 5 Pm Sydney time. An automatic answering machine will give you options to choose from.
> 
> I say this because i called DIAC last week on this very same number. Good luck !!


Hi Pandaaram, 
You called DIAC, did they mention anything about allocation? 
Rj


----------



## cy71_shyam

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks adeelijaz49.
> 
> It turned out they sent it to my agent, who hasnt noticed the email until I asked them to check, The CO asked for medicals and PCC, I will start my medicals next week, Is it true that I can submit the PCC later on, even after 28 days?
> 
> would the CO consider if one of the countries PCC he requested, Im not entitled to have a PCC, as I didnt need to have a residency permit there for the year I Spent?
> 
> 
> Best
> Al



DID i read your timelines correct as 175 LODGED on 20th JUNE?

I have lodged it on 22nd..Does it mean i can actually expect it soon?


----------



## amraj1982

cy71_shyam said:


> DID i read your timelines correct as 175 LODGED on 20th JUNE?
> 
> I have lodged it on 22nd..Does it mean i can actually expect it soon?


Hei alladin, 
Even i just noticed that now too..!!  wow... June applicants for 175 are getting called..!!!


----------



## Aladdin.lb

cy71_shyam said:


> DID i read your timelines correct as 175 LODGED on 20th JUNE?
> 
> I have lodged it on 22nd..Does it mean i can actually expect it soon?


Thats correct, I would think so.

Best Wishes for all mate


----------



## Aladdin.lb

amraj1982 said:


> Hei alladin,
> Even i just noticed that now too..!!  wow... June applicants for 175 are getting called..!!!


Yes , It was a surprise for me as well. good one.

the bad side of it, is Im overseas, and it is complicated to get PCC from all the countries they requested from.


----------



## cy71_shyam

Well.. if this is the case then it is too random..,

BTW, whats your SOL code?

Any other june 175 applicants have received a CO??? 

Any one knows whats the criteria to allot CO's?


----------



## Aladdin.lb

cy71_shyam said:


> Well.. if this is the case then it is too random..,
> 
> BTW, whats your SOL code?
> 
> Any other june 175 applicants have received a CO???
> 
> Any one knows whats the criteria to allot CO's?



I applied as ICT System Analyst, still not sure about the allocation criteria, was expecting mine to take longer time, since Im coming from high risk country.


----------



## cy71_shyam

Thats sounds correct.Although i have a feeling the S/w guys 2613 codes are getting delayed.

Best of luck to you and i am only hoping mine gets allotted quickly.

Any other June Applicants allotted CO?


----------



## Aladdin.lb

cy71_shyam said:


> Thats sounds correct.Although i have a feeling the S/w guys 2613 codes are getting delayed.
> 
> Best of luck to you and i am only hoping mine gets allotted quickly.
> 
> Any other June Applicants allotted CO?


Thanks Mate, All the best also for you, hope you get a CO soon.


----------



## amraj1982

All the best for PCCs and meds  You have 28 days, in case of any expected delay you can notify them in advance with the receipts of applying for pcc and meds


----------



## Aladdin.lb

amraj1982 said:


> All the best for PCCs and meds  You have 28 days, in case of any expected delay you can notify them in advance with the receipts of applying for pcc and meds


Thanks amraj1982, It is just that some of the countries they requested PCC from, they require me to be in person over there, to collect it, so it is bit complicated, trying to sort it out, wish me luck guys.


----------



## MAXxxX

i have applied for 475 visa sub class in april 12. my medicals are finalized today. has anybody some idea of visa grant time for 475 Visa Class?


----------



## GDP

Got CO allocated today!! Need to run for Medicals and PCC.


----------



## amraj1982

GDP said:


> Got CO allocated today!! Need to run for Medicals and PCC.


Congrats


----------



## stomar11

Hi ,

I also got a mail from team6 today for going ahead with PCC and medical, but there is one line which has confused me it says 
"
It is recommended that e-visa clients use the Online Health Processing facility where access permits.Forms 26EH and 160EH may be used alternatively, however, use of Online Health Processing where available is recommended to expedite processing. "
What does it mean, in case of Online Health Processing, I don't need to fill the forms, or is there any online link to fill these forms ?

Secondly they say that I need to provide these documents within 28 days, what if one is not able to secure them in this time frame ?
Please advise.


----------



## amraj1982

stomar11 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I also got a mail from team6 today for going ahead with PCC and medical, but there is one line which has confused me it says
> "
> It is recommended that e-visa clients use the Online Health Processing facility where access permits.Forms 26EH and 160EH may be used alternatively, however, use of Online Health Processing where available is recommended to expedite processing. "
> What does it mean, in case of Online Health Processing, I don't need to fill the forms, or is there any online link to fill these forms ?
> 
> Secondly they say that I need to provide these documents within 28 days, what if one is not able to secure them in this time frame ?
> Please advise.


Congrats pal,
1. U just need to check which are the ehealth clinics assigned in your place.. you can check that in the documents list in visa progress page itself.
2. Incase of any expected delay, you may just mail them with the receipts of the med application or pcc application and state that you have already applied and expecting to receive in so and so date and they will have o problems for that. 
All the best.. keep us updated 
Chaos..
Raj


----------



## datagirl

Guys,

FBI has recd. my packet on 15th Aug and they will return it by their USPS normal post. Is it enough to submit the online courier tracking screenshot to DIAC as evidence that the FBI clearance has been applied for? Or does FBI send us any email receipt notifying the start of processing?

Thanks!


----------



## gg3103

datagirl said:


> Guys,
> 
> FBI has recd. my packet on 15th Aug and they will return it by their USPS normal post. Is it enough to submit the online courier tracking screenshot to DIAC as evidence that the FBI clearance has been applied for? Or does FBI send us any email receipt notifying the start of processing?
> 
> Thanks!


FBI does not respond to any emails nor do they acknowledge the receipt over email. You may keep sending the updates to your CO through email regarding the various steps (like packet tracking showing receipt at FBI, online screenshot of credit card charge etc.) as a proof of the process initiation from your side. The CO knows the delays involved in getting the FBI clearance and providing them with intermediate status updates should suffice.

As for your personal tracking 1-2 weeks after they charge your credit card, you may begin calling their customer care inquiring about the progress. In my case, I remember calling them every 3 days (though they used to ask me to call back after 1-2 weeks). By the way, their call center database regarding the status is way off than their actual processing center. When the call centre tells that your results have been shipped, you may actually receive it the very next day as the dispatch may have happened a week back


----------



## datagirl

gg3103 said:


> FBI does not respond to any emails nor do they acknowledge the receipt over email. You may keep sending the updates to your CO through email regarding the various steps (like packet tracking showing receipt at FBI, online screenshot of credit card charge etc.) as a proof of the process initiation from your side. The CO knows the delays involved in getting the FBI clearance and providing them with intermediate status updates should suffice.
> 
> As for your personal tracking 1-2 weeks after they charge your credit card, you may begin calling their customer care inquiring about the progress. In my case, I remember calling them every 3 days (though they used to ask me to call back after 1-2 weeks). By the way, their call center database regarding the status is way off than their actual processing center. When the call centre tells that your results have been shipped, you may actually receive it the very next day as the dispatch may have happened a week back


Thanks gg3103...

Regarding email communication with the CO.... The CO asked me to get both FBI and local clearance from the USA. But since I'm neither a PR or citizen of USA and I'm living in India now, I need to submit only FBI clearance from the USA.

I sent an email to the DIAC email address(from which we get the email requesting PCC/Medicals) seeking a clarification on Aug 6. No response from them yet.  Should I wait before writing to them again?


----------



## gg3103

datagirl said:


> Thanks gg3103...
> 
> Regarding email communication with the CO.... The CO asked me to get both FBI and local clearance from the USA. But since I'm neither a PR or citizen of USA and I'm living in India now, I need to submit only FBI clearance from the USA.
> 
> I sent an email to the DIAC email address(from which we get the email requesting PCC/Medicals) seeking a clarification on Aug 6. No response from them yet.  Should I wait before writing to them again?


I don't think there is any harm in sending back a follow-up email to your CO. I am sure, you will frame your email well.

As far as I know you are required to submit only FBI clearance. The local clearance would have been required if you were currently residing there. I am pretty sure we had a similar situation with one of our expat members. Please search through this forum with FBI key word and you may be able to find precise information as how they communicated with CO regarding their non-resident status for the US local clearance purpose.


----------



## datagirl

gg3103 said:


> I don't think there is any harm in sending back a follow-up email to your CO. I am sure, you will frame your email well.
> 
> As far as I know you are required to submit only FBI clearance. The local clearance would have been required if you were currently residing there. I am pretty sure we had a similar situation with one of our expat members. Please search through this forum with FBI key word and you may be able to find precise information as how they communicated with CO regarding their non-resident status for the US local clearance purpose.


Thanks gg3103..


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hi guys,

I applied my 175 online, for the PCC do I have to send a hard copy with a courier, or I can just send them a scan copy of the original?


Thanks


----------



## gg3103

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied my 175 online, for the PCC do I have to send a hard copy with a courier, or I can just send them a scan copy of the original?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Coloured scan of the original


----------



## itskamran

Nowadays medicals are taking too much time to be finalized.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

gg3103 said:


> Coloured scan of the original


Thanks gg3103


----------



## inaustralia

Hi Guys,

Could you please clear my doubt? The eligibility criteria for getting 15 points for qualifications under 885 says 

"Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard. To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, it will need to be recognised as being of a standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification. Generally, you will be able to request an opinion on your qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when you seek your skills assessment."

Does that mean that, I need to get an assessment for my Bachelor degree as well to claim points for Masters? I completed Master in professional accounting and already got it assessed from CPA as equivalent to Australian Master degree. 

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## datagirl

inaustralia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please clear my doubt? The eligibility criteria for getting 15 points for qualifications under 885 says
> 
> "Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard. To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, it will need to be recognised as being of a standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification. Generally, you will be able to request an opinion on your qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when you seek your skills assessment."
> 
> Does that mean that, I need to get an assessment for my Bachelor degree as well to claim points for Masters? I completed Master in professional accounting and already got it assessed from CPA as equivalent to Australian Master degree.
> 
> Please advice. Thanks.


In such assessments for educational qualifications, one's highest level of qualification is what is considered. As far as I can understand, if your master degree is assessed, then you don't have to get a separate assessment for your bachelor's and you would get the points due for the master's degree.


----------



## Pencil

Hi Fellows,

After long wait, finally I got Case officer (17-August-2012). 
He requested for following within 28 days. I am bit confused, please guide:

Specific Employment
*Pay Slips Or Bank statement:* I am not having pay slips or Bank statements for all of previous employers but current. Will the “Salary Certificates” serve the purpose?
*Taxation:* Being in Dubai having no tax returns submitted! What should I do for this?

*Form 80* is requested for me only: Should I send my partner’s Form 80 as well?
My partner got pregnant recently: Should I submit the Change of circumstances as it’s suggested in the same email of CO?

Secondly, I had already uploaded *Form 1221* for my partner, but in the document list still stating required. Should I send it again to CO? He hasn’t asked for it though?


----------



## Maz25

1. Yes, you can get a salary certificate from the HR department, showing the salary received. You should also have them confirm your start and end dates of your employment on the letter, so that the CO can see the period of employment.

2. You simply tell the CO that there is no income tax in the UAE. I'm surprised that they asked for details of tax paid considering that it is common knowledge that there is no income tax in most Middle Eastern countries.

3. If the CO has asked for Form 80 for you only, then provide what he wants. If this is required for anyone else, then they will ask for this at a later stage.

4. Yes, you need to tell your CO that your spouse is pregnant, as that affects their ability to do their medical and it will also mean that your baby is included in the visa application when she/she is born. It is quite likely that you will be undergoing security checks and that might be a blessing in that the baby will most likely be born by the time this is completed and it also gives you time to sort out a passport for baby.

5. No, there is no need to resend Form 1221 - the CO does not necessarily update your document status but that does not mean that the document has not been received and is acceptable. I received my grant and all documents were still showing as required.


----------



## inaustralia

(With reference to my previous thread above)

Hi,

Thanks. I understand that Master will fetch me 15 points. But my query is that in order to get point for Masters, do you also need to get your Bachelor degree assessed (or take an opinion) from the assessing authority. I am concerned because of the following statement:

"Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard."

Thanks once again.


----------



## Pencil

Maz25 said:


> 1. Yes, you can get a salary certificate from the HR department, showing the salary received. You should also have them confirm your start and end dates of your employment on the letter, so that the CO can see the period of employment.
> 
> 2. You simply tell the CO that there is no income tax in the UAE. I'm surprised that they asked for details of tax paid considering that it is common knowledge that there is no income tax in most Middle Eastern countries.
> 
> 3. If the CO has asked for Form 80 for you only, then provide what he wants. If this is required for anyone else, then they will ask for this at a later stage.
> 
> 4. Yes, you need to tell your CO that your spouse is pregnant, as that affects their ability to do their medical and it will also mean that your baby is included in the visa application when she/she is born. It is quite likely that you will be undergoing security checks and that might be a blessing in that the baby will most likely be born by the time this is completed and it also gives you time to sort out a passport for baby.
> 
> 5. No, there is no need to resend Form 1221 - the CO does not necessarily update your document status but that does not mean that the document has not been received and is acceptable. I received my grant and all documents were still showing as required.



Many thanks for reply. 

Yeah, that's weird about Taxation, however I am having only one tax return from Pakistan, that I will be submitting. 

Also I am collecting bank statements in addition to Salary Certificates as alternative of Payslips...by the way who carries payslips 

I just sent/uploaded Form 1022 stating the pregnancy.


----------



## placeabo

GDP said:


> Got CO allocated today!! Need to run for Medicals and PCC.


Congrats GDP... hope you get grant soon


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Finished My Medicals today,

Application status now showing :Further medical results received.

Im writing a letter now to the CO, about some country PCC they asked for which I cant get as Im required to be there in Person ( not possible now), hope they will understand this, and accept the PCC from the rest of the countries they asked for.


Wish me luck guys


----------



## Pencil

Aladdin.lb said:


> Finished My Medicals today,
> 
> Application status now showing :Further medical results received.
> 
> Im writing a letter now to the CO, about some country PCC they asked for which I cant get as Im required to be there in Person ( not possible now), hope they will understand this, and accept the PCC from the rest of the countries they asked for.
> 
> Wish me luck guys


Best of Luck Aladin. 
I believe PCC n Medical are must for all offshore applicants.

You may need to find the way to get PCC from legal depart of the country in mean time case officer returns.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Pencil said:


> Best of Luck Aladin.
> I believe PCC n Medical are must for all offshore applicants.
> 
> You may need to find the way to get PCC from legal depart of the country in mean time case officer returns.


Thanks Pencil,

Best of luck in your application too.

IT is just that only one country in particular ( Lebanon) they are requiring me to be there in person to collect it, we don't have an embassy for Lebanon at the country where I'm based at currently ( PNG), I just hope the CO would be understanding, and wont ask me to travel all the way to Lebanon, to collect it.


Best
A


----------



## datagirl

Our medicals is booked for the 25th of this month at Chennai. Can someone tell me what specific things they look for in the medicals for adults and children? We've been given forms 26EH and 160EH.

Thanks!


----------



## Aladdin.lb

datagirl said:


> Our medicals is booked for the 25th of this month at Chennai. Can someone tell me what specific things they look for in the medicals for adults and children? We've been given forms 26EH and 160EH.
> 
> Thanks!


Im not sure about children tests, for me, they took blood and urine sample, on first day, with the chest X-ray. second day I did the general check up by Doctor, where he measured my blood pressure, height,weight, sight status, medical history.


----------



## datagirl

Aladdin.lb said:


> Im not sure about children tests, for me, they took blood and urine sample, on first day, with the chest X-ray. second day I did the general check up by Doctor, where he measured my blood pressure, height,weight, sight status, medical history.


Thanks!


----------



## masvirk

AoA

Well I know that by grace of Allah everyone is doing fine as I visit the fourm daily but still best wishes for all. I was thinking if anyone here has experience of or information on applying for a student visa after applying for PR? Does it effects the PR in any way? I was thinking of doing an MS from Australia rather than sitting here and wait which I thought will give me an edege in job search.

regards


----------



## Aladdin.lb

masvirk said:


> AoA
> 
> Well I know that by grace of Allah everyone is doing fine as I visit the fourm daily but still best wishes for all. I was thinking if anyone here has experience of or information on applying for a student visa after applying for PR? Does it effects the PR in any way? I was thinking of doing an MS from Australia rather than sitting here and wait which I thought will give me an edege in job search.
> 
> regards


Best Wishes for you masvirk also.

That was my original plan, if PR would take long time, As per my research then, it shouldn't affect the PR. Not sure if that changed after the new rules were applied last July, but I Would say it should be ok, as I have already met many guys in Australia on student Visas while they get their PR.


Best
Al


----------



## datagirl

Friends,

My 28-day timeframe gets over by the end of this month. I have so far sent two emails - 1st one on 6 Aug and the 2nd one on 20 Aug - to the CO requesting an extended time period to submit my FBI clearance. I haven't heard back.

Should I assume that my request is granted? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fordy

datagirl said:


> Friends,
> 
> My 28-day timeframe gets over by the end of this month. I have so far sent two emails - 1st one on 6 Aug and the 2nd one on 20 Aug - to the CO requesting an extended time period to submit my FBI clearance. I haven't heard back.
> 
> Should I assume that my request is granted?
> 
> Thanks!


My suggestion is send another mail with the details of your efforts for the FBI clearance if you haven't already done. Send the scanned copies of the receipts for the fees etc so that at least they know that you are trying and the evidence to support it.
All the Best
SM


----------



## datagirl

satyamusti said:


> My suggestion is send another mail with the details of your efforts for the FBI clearance if you haven't already done. Send the scanned copies of the receipts for the fees etc so that at least they know that you are trying and the evidence to support it.
> All the Best
> SM


Satyamusti,

That's precisely what I did in my second email. I guess I shall wait and see what happens 

Thanks!


----------



## Fordy

datagirl said:


> Satyamusti,
> 
> That's precisely what I did in my second email. I guess I shall wait and see what happens
> 
> Thanks!


All the Best


----------



## datagirl

Went for medicals on 25th Aug at Chennai Apollo Hospitals. Status shows "MEDICALS FINALISED" today. 

Guys, Does it means we passed medicals?


----------



## datagirl

satyamusti said:


> All the Best


Thanks!


----------



## Fordy

Yes, your medicals are cleared as per DIAC


----------



## Aladdin.lb

I have done my medicals two weeks ago, next day the status changed to : "Further medical results received", last week it was changed to "Further medical results referred". what does that mean?


----------



## cy71_shyam

Aladdin.lb said:


> I have done my medicals two weeks ago, next day the status changed to : "Further medical results received", last week it was changed to "Further medical results referred". what does that mean?


Any physical ailment you are aware of ? Did the Doc say anything while you applied?

Ever suffered from anything in the past.Maybe you are "overweight" with some other ailment like Hypertension?
Dont intend to scare you.. IN many applicants, this is referred and then changes in some days..So relax


----------



## Aladdin.lb

cy71_shyam said:


> Any physical ailment you are aware of ? Did the Doc say anything while you applied?
> 
> Ever suffered from anything in the past.Maybe you are "overweight" with some other ailment like Hypertension?
> Dont intend to scare you.. IN many applicants, this is referred and then changes in some days..So relax


Thanks cy71_shyam, no I never had any issue, Im a healthy person, never over weight, even the Doctor told me all my Medicals were fine, It has been 2 weeks now, I dont know how long it will still take to finalize my medicals, even though I havent submitted all my PCCs yet.


----------



## cy71_shyam

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks cy71_shyam, no I never had any issue, Im a healthy person, never over weight, even the Doctor told me all my Medicals were fine, It has been 2 weeks now, I dont know how long it will still take to finalize my medicals, even though I havent submitted all my PCCs yet.



Hmmm. Interesting.. cause i have my medicals next monday.... Now started praying to GOD


----------



## datagirl

satyamusti said:


> Yes, your medicals are cleared as per DIAC


Sounds Cool....Waiting on the FBI clearance....


----------



## raj_in_melbourne

Hi guys,

Just a quick question;

Does the applicant receive any kind of ref# from the medical center when he/she goes for medical examination or does the medical center update the data for the applicant to DIAC?


----------



## amraj1982

raj_in_melbourne said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question;
> 
> Does the applicant receive any kind of ref# from the medical center when he/she goes for medical examination or does the medical center update the data for the applicant to DIAC?


We dont have to worry about anything. The whole thing and upload is done by the clinic. We just take the original passport and TRN number and photo.


----------



## raj_in_melbourne

amraj1982 said:


> We dont have to worry about anything. The whole thing and upload is done by the clinic. We just take the original passport and TRN number and photo.


Thanks Amraj for the prompt reply.


----------



## amraj1982

raj_in_melbourne said:


> Thanks Amraj for the prompt reply.


anytime my friend..!!


----------



## vernaf09

datagirl said:


> Satyamusti,
> 
> That's precisely what I did in my second email. I guess I shall wait and see what happens
> 
> Thanks!



Hi DataGirl,

I had requested for extension of time and I recieved a reply from CO that 
"since evidence is provided time will be extended till you recieve documents" but it depends on team to team i guess....

any way all the best...


----------



## datagirl

vernaf09 said:


> Hi DataGirl,
> 
> I had requested for extension of time and I recieved a reply from CO that
> "since evidence is provided time will be extended till you recieve documents" but it depends on team to team i guess....
> 
> any way all the best...


Hi vernaf09, what you say seems right...


----------



## Soudagar

Friends, Got my CO today, updated my signature, marching ahead


----------



## masvirk

Congrats to the ones with grants - seeing this rain of grants I was encouraged to send just a two line email to my CO very humbly asking for any updates. This is what I got in reply;

Please could you provide answers to the following; (Please provide the answer directly under the question.Please clarify the State/Province of birth for the applicant


•Please provide address history for the period 1x May 20xx to 0x November 20xx. 
•Please provide full employer address details and description of employer for the period March 19xx to January 20xx. 
•Please provide the full course title for the period 0x November 20xx to 1x February 20xx. 
•Please clarify whether the course undertaken for the period 0x November 20xx to 2x February 20xx was a bachelor, masters, diploma, etc.
•Please provide the State/Province of birth for the parents, siblings and spouse.
•Please clarify the relationship between the Australian contact/visa sponsor and the applicant.


Well, I have provided all this info in form 80 and the family tree diagram, so does it mean that my security checks/job verification will start now or has completed and these questions are just a final crosscheck? any comments please from the seniors ??


----------



## masvirk

Congrats to the ones with grants - seeing this rain of grants I was encouraged to send just a two line email to my CO very humbly asking for any updates. This is what I got in reply;

Please could you provide answers to the following; (Please provide the answer directly under the question.Please clarify the State/Province of birth for the applicant


•Please provide address history for the period 1x May 20xx to 0x November 20xx. 
•Please provide full employer address details and description of employer for the period March 19xx to January 20xx. 
•Please provide the full course title for the period 0x November 20xx to 1x February 20xx. 
•Please clarify whether the course undertaken for the period 0x November 20xx to 2x February 20xx was a bachelor, masters, diploma, etc.
•Please provide the State/Province of birth for the parents, siblings and spouse.
•Please clarify the relationship between the Australian contact/visa sponsor and the applicant.


Well, I have provided all this info in form 80 and the family tree diagram, so does it mean that my security checks/job verification will start now or has completed and these questions are just a final crosscheck? any comments please from the seniors ??


----------



## JustMe121

masvirk said:


> Congrats to the ones with grants - seeing this rain of grants I was encouraged to send just a two line email to my CO very humbly asking for any updates. This is what I got in reply;
> 
> Please could you provide answers to the following; (Please provide the answer directly under the question.Please clarify the State/Province of birth for the applicant
> 
> 
> •Please provide address history for the period 1x May 20xx to 0x November 20xx.
> •Please provide full employer address details and description of employer for the period March 19xx to January 20xx.
> •Please provide the full course title for the period 0x November 20xx to 1x February 20xx.
> •Please clarify whether the course undertaken for the period 0x November 20xx to 2x February 20xx was a bachelor, masters, diploma, etc.
> •Please provide the State/Province of birth for the parents, siblings and spouse.
> •Please clarify the relationship between the Australian contact/visa sponsor and the applicant.
> 
> 
> Well, I have provided all this info in form 80 and the family tree diagram, so does it mean that my security checks/job verification will start now or has completed and these questions are just a final crosscheck? any comments please from the seniors ??


I have received very simillar requests from my CO in the last few weeks. The first one was like this one and in the second one he just wanted to know about my employment history, which I provided in the previous request as well. I was told by my CO that this information is being requested by the assessing authorities.

Not sure what is going on here as my impression was that they have already done my employment checks. 

I am a Feb/Mar 2011 applicant. I am now back in my home country (UK), the longer my application will take the less likely I am to move down under, as I have already restarted my life here in London.


----------



## tocy80

aziz.shan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Good news from my side... my case got ABPFed today, and got email from CO, from team 4.
> 
> Everything is MET except medicals!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> However, when I see the request for information PDF that he sent, it asks for non-migrating dependants evidence??!!
> 
> could anyone explain me, why I have to send evidence for my depedants who are not migrating?? (I had included my mother and younger brother's names as non-migrating dependants as the form requested for that information).
> 
> They are asking below evidences:
> 1. Official evidence of the relative’s income and assets.
> 2. Evidence of the extent to which the relative’s income is personally supplemented by the applicant (such evidence may include payments of accounts, subscriptions, etc).
> 3. If applicable, evidence that the relative is unable to live independently
> 
> Your expert advice is really needed!!
> 
> Thanks and my best,
> sHaBbi...


Hi....I have received exactly the 3 points mentioned by you from my CO as my mother is declared as non migrating dependent.....seeing you got the visa giving me some confidence and hope......

But I am totally lost here on what exactly I should share.......can you please share what exactly you sent them and what evidence/docs you showed them?......keeping fingers crossed and hoping you read my message.........


----------



## getsetgo

Hi..

I guess when u declare u have dependents, they assume there is a chance that later they might need to come and live with u in Australia.

Hence the need for proofs.


If u have been transferring money to them, u can provide statement as proof.

Dnt hv more information.


----------



## tocy80

getsetgo said:


> Hi..
> 
> I guess when u declare u have dependents, they assume there is a chance that later they might need to come and live with u in Australia.
> 
> Hence the need for proofs.
> 
> 
> If u have been transferring money to them, u can provide statement as proof.
> 
> Dnt hv more information.


I have no proof that I give her money through bank transfer.....also, all our property is on my mothers name.......also she gets bank interest for fixed deposit and from government bonds.....these are quite good amount of money.......so will diac take her as dependent , if I submit all these evidences........

pls comment........


----------



## Maz25

tocy80 said:


> I have no proof that I give her money through bank transfer.....also, all our property is on my mothers name.......also she gets bank interest for fixed deposit and from government bonds.....these are quite good amount of money.......so will diac take her as dependent , if I submit all these evidences........
> 
> pls comment........


These documents would show that she is financially independent and can look after herself as opposed to being dependent on you. I would say that such documents would have the opposite effect to what you desire.


----------



## tocy80

Maz25 said:


> These documents would show that she is financially independent and can look after herself as opposed to being dependent on you. I would say that such documents would have the opposite effect to what you desire.


thanks for the reply.....i also think the same........for simplicity, should i ask to consider my mother as "other family members"........

and later on if I get PR, then i can sponsor her?.....

any suggestions or comments pls??...........


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hello All,

I have finished my medicals on the 23rd of August, haven't finished the PCC yet, as some of them requires long time. However my online status still shows : "Further medical results referred", and doesn't show me medicals are finalized yet, checked with my CO he said the commonwealth center hasn't finalized my medical results yet, has anyone of you gone through the same or heard of any one went through the same?

Do you know if there is any timeline where by the medicals has to be finalized?

I Checked with the doctors at the hospital I did my medicals, and they assured me all my results are fine and nothing to worry about,,, however I'm still worried why my medicals are still not finalized by DIAC.


----------



## faazi_khan

I am from Pakistan. Applied VE in Dec 2011. Case officer allocated in April 2012. After that no response till now. Only medical and Police clearance remaining. How long I have to wait ?????


----------



## JustMe121

faazi_khan said:


> I am from Pakistan. Applied VE in Dec 2011. Case officer allocated in April 2012. After that no response till now. Only medical and Police clearance remaining. How long I have to wait ?????


I guess the CO will ask you for Health and Poliice clearance somewhere in between June 2013 and October 2013. For me it was exactly 18 months from date of my application. 

From my experince and observation, for 175 HR applications, CO asks for Health and Police clearances either 18 months from application date or 12-18 months from the date CO was allocated.

I hope this helps. I learnt this the hard way myself.


----------



## Soudagar

Wahts the scene like with medical processing time guys ? looks like a good wait


----------



## shawais

faazi_khan said:


> I am from Pakistan. Applied VE in Dec 2011. Case officer allocated in April 2012. After that no response till now. Only medical and Police clearance remaining. How long I have to wait ?????


Sometimes Medical and PCC call might take 9-12 months after CO allocation but in some cases you have to wait even more than that. See my timelines. :ranger:


----------



## tocy80

Dear All:

I have a great news to share...I got the Australia Permanent Residence 

Yahooooooooooooooooooo!

Thanks to all you have shared their knowledge and tried to assist me during the journey.

Now, a new journey will begin and I am planning how to start. If any one from Bangladesh has already passed this stage, please give me a message for some idea sharing.

Thanks to All Again........


----------



## kalam

*Query reg local New Jersey state clearances*

Hi ,


I am currently residing in India ,As requested by our case officer we have submitted all the documents including character requirements and FBI Clearance for me and my spouse , however the status on the document checklist is still Required/Requested

When we wrote back to Case officer he replied that "We are still waiting on the local New Jersey state clearances"

His point was that "We require local penals as there is a 3 month delay in updating information from the state to the FBI."

So my question even though we have submitted FBI clearence is it required to submit local new jersey state clearance even though if your not currently residing in USA.

Please clarify.

Thanks in advance.

Kalam


----------



## adeelijaz49

JustMe121 said:


> I guess the CO will ask you for Health and Poliice clearance somewhere in between June 2013 and October 2013. For me it was exactly 18 months from date of my application.
> 
> From my experince and observation, for 175 HR applications, CO asks for Health and Police clearances either 18 months from application date or 12-18 months from the date CO was allocated.
> 
> I hope this helps. I learnt this the hard way myself.


Hmm inshaallah you may get a medicals and pcc call in July or Aug 2013


----------



## fr0zen_lipz

tocy80 said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I have a great news to share...I got the Australia Permanent Residence
> 
> Yahooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Thanks to all you have shared their knowledge and tried to assist me during the journey.
> 
> Now, a new journey will begin and I am planning how to start. If any one from Bangladesh has already passed this stage, please give me a message for some idea sharing.
> 
> Thanks to All Again........


--------------------------------------------------- 
Congratss tocy80 would u like to share ur timeline with visa class. etc


----------



## Soudagar

Hi All, got the grant today, its been an amazing last couple ofminths m the forum and all my new friends helped me stay sane through it all, this one goes to you --

Always wanted to say this: check out my signature !!!


----------



## Soudagar

Hi All, got the grant today, its been an amazing last couple of months on the forum and all my new friends helped me stay sane through it all, this one goes to you --

Always wanted to say this: check out my signature !!!


----------



## gg3103

Soudagar said:


> Hi All, got the grant today, its been an amazing last couple of months on the forum and all my new friends helped me stay sane through it all, this one goes to you --
> 
> Always wanted to say this: check out my signature !!!


Congratulations buddy. Wish you the best with your upcoming move 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## anm

Soudagar said:


> Hi All, got the grant today, its been an amazing last couple of months on the forum and all my new friends helped me stay sane through it all, this one goes to you --
> 
> Always wanted to say this: check out my signature !!!


Congratulations soudagar- getting to see a grant almost everyday . Very encouraging. 
All the best with your move .


----------



## smith joe

Good to know about it and it will more help me.Lets hope for best.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi everyone

Team 6 informed me that I need to wait the priority processing and not to send any inquiry till they take the decision of visa grant. I used to send them every 2 weeks an email.

I am July 2010 applicant, what priority they are talking about ! everything is showing finalized including the medicals !

Any suggestions?


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi everyone

Team 6 informed me that I need to wait the priority processing and not to send any inquiry till they take the decision of visa grant. I used to send them every 2 weeks an email.

I am July 2010 applicant, what priority they are talking about ! everything is showing finalized including the medicals !

Any suggestions?


----------



## datagirl

kalam said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I am currently residing in India ,As requested by our case officer we have submitted all the documents including character requirements and FBI Clearance for me and my spouse , however the status on the document checklist is still Required/Requested
> 
> When we wrote back to Case officer he replied that "We are still waiting on the local New Jersey state clearances"
> 
> His point was that "We require local penals as there is a 3 month delay in updating information from the state to the FBI."
> 
> So my question even though we have submitted FBI clearence is it required to submit local new jersey state clearance even though if your not currently residing in USA.
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kalam


Hi Kalam,

I have the same query. When my CO was allocated, she asked me for both FBI and state clearances, though we returned to India for good in 2008 and we are neither GC holders nor US citizens. I sent a few emails to my CO to clarify this but didn't hear from her at all. 

Any comments from your end?

Thanks!


----------



## vernaf09

*Grant Recieved*

I am happy to share with you all that today that I received Grant letter.

such a relief...thanks everyone in this forum.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Finally i got the grant


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Congrats Abdelrahman.

Wishes for all to get their grant soon as well.


----------



## SMShoaib

Abdelrahman said:


> Finally i got the grant


Congratulation brother


----------



## Gaurav

Nice to see this thread still rocking............ Congratulations to all those who received grants recently. the pending ones will get soon  Cheers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abdelrahman

Aladdin.lb said:


> Congrats Abdelrahman.
> 
> Wishes for all to get their grant soon as well.


thank u


----------



## Abdelrahman

SMShoaib said:


> Congratulation brother


thank u bro


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hello Everyone,

Finally, I have managed to close the PCC requirements, last pending PCC was sent yesterday to the CO, does anyone know how is the speed of grants these days? or the average time after submitting all Docs how long does it take to get the grant, I have seen some guys in this forum getting the grant in one week, other in 6-9 months, is there any time line or estimation for this for 175 apps?


Thanks
Aladdin


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, I have managed to close the PCC requirements, last pending PCC was sent yesterday to the CO, does anyone know how is the speed of grants these days? or the average time after submitting all Docs how long does it take to get the grant, I have seen some guys in this forum getting the grant in one week, other in 6-9 months, is there any time line or estimation for this for 175 apps?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Aladdin


If your co has requested for PCC and medical, you may expect a grant in a week or so. Best of luck


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> If your co has requested for PCC and medical, you may expect a grant in a week or so. Best of luck


Thanks SMShoaib for your reply, the CO requested them since August, Medicals were finalized earlier, just the PCC were pending. have been trying to contact the CO for the past 6 weeks, but no reply was coming from him. hope he will soon.



Does anyone have the link for the timelines spreadsheet?


Al


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks SMShoaib for your reply, the CO requested them since August, Medicals were finalized earlier, just the PCC were pending. have been trying to contact the CO for the past 6 weeks, but no reply was coming from him. hope he will soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the link for the timelines spreadsheet?
> 
> 
> Al


https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


----------



## Aladdin.lb

SMShoaib said:


> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html


Thank you!!


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hello All,

I totally understand that it is about patience and waiting, I have no issue in waiting, my concern is just how can I know that the CO have received all the required PCC, my agent has emailed them one by one as we got them to the CO. who had asked for them on the 6th of August. however last time he responded to any of our emails was in September, and never responded after that to any of our questions.

Is there a need to upload them to DIAC site as well, or emailing is fine. Also after we had closed all the required document on the 13th of Nov, should I expect some email or notifications that PCCs are received or something like that?


Appreciate any advice.


Thanks
Al


----------



## datagirl

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I totally understand that it is about patience and waiting, I have no issue in waiting, my concern is just how can I know that the CO have received all the required PCC, my agent has emailed them one by one as we got them to the CO. who had asked for them on the 6th of August. however last time he responded to any of our emails was in September, and never responded after that to any of our questions.
> 
> Is there a need to upload them to DIAC site as well, or emailing is fine. Also after we had closed all the required document on the 13th of Nov, should I expect some email or notifications that PCCs are received or something like that?
> 
> 
> Appreciate any advice.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Al


Hi Al,

I'm in an exactly same situation. For the last 3 months, I have been submitting - both emailing and uploading - docs to my CO. I haven't received any communication from my CO other than the system-generated acknowledgement emails.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

datagirl said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> I'm in an exactly same situation. For the last 3 months, I have been submitting - both emailing and uploading - docs to my CO. I haven't received any communication from my CO other than the system-generated acknowledgement emails.


Hi datagirl,

I see even our timelines are close, in terms of allocation and medicals.
I would expect team6 is overloaded these days, is there any time line whereby they respond to emails and questions, also have anyone heard of any recent grants?


Best wishes for everyone
Al


----------



## datagirl

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi datagirl,
> 
> I see even our timelines are close, in terms of allocation and medicals.
> I would expect team6 is overloaded these days, is there any time line whereby they respond to emails and questions, also have anyone heard of any recent grants?
> 
> 
> Best wishes for everyone
> Al


Al,

I have heard from people receiving grants within 3 months of applying but from COs of other teams.

I have uploaded my last piece of police clearance yesterday. Waiting for the grant.....


----------



## srivasu

Request the mods to update my timeline in the google spreadsheet, pr granted on 19 sep 2012


----------



## datagirl

I emailed my spouse's FBI clearance letter to my CO's team email address on 30th NOV 2012. I just noticed that I didn't receive the usual automated reply. I tried resending it a few minutes ago. No automated reply for that either.

Should I assume that the document has been delivered to my CO or not?

Any similar experiences ??!!!...


----------



## Aladdin.lb

datagirl said:


> I emailed my spouse's FBI clearance letter to my CO's team email address on 30th NOV 2012. I just noticed that I didn't receive the usual automated reply. I tried resending it a few minutes ago. No automated reply for that either.
> 
> Should I assume that the document has been delivered to my CO or not?
> 
> Any similar experiences ??!!!...


I checked with my agent as well, he said they didn't receive any auto reply when they submitted my PCCs as well, and said it is normal, many applicants didn't receive any communication before their grants.

I haven't heard of any grants in this forum since late October, Not sure if we can assume that COs were busy with the invitation letters, and now hopefully they will be back to the grants back log.

Wishes to everyone to get their grants soon.
Al


----------



## datagirl

Aladdin.lb said:


> I checked with my agent as well, he said they didn't receive any auto reply when they submitted my PCCs as well, and said it is normal, many applicants didn't receive any communication before their grants.
> 
> I haven't heard of any grants in this forum since late October, Not sure if we can assume that COs were busy with the invitation letters, and now hopefully they will be back to the grants back log.
> 
> Wishes to everyone to get their grants soon.
> Al


I have been receiving automated responses to all my emails including the one that I sent to my CO on 20-Nov-2012 with a status update on the FBI processing. I guess I have to wait for some more time.....


----------



## ivn490

Sorry for replying to a old post. But I need info regarding applying PCC for my mother and myself from Nagpur passport office. This post came up in search for Nagpur PCC. Could you please shred some light here? I called up Nagpur PP office at least a 100 times now, no one picks up or I get weird error messages over the call. 

Please help.


----------



## getsetgo

ivn490 said:


> Sorry for replying to a old post. But I need info regarding applying PCC for my mother and myself from Nagpur passport office. This post came up in search for Nagpur PCC. Could you please shred some light here? I called up Nagpur PP office at least a 100 times now, no one picks up or I get weird error messages over the call.
> 
> Please help.


Check for Nagpur psk..
Or call d helpline on psk website
.
For pcc u need to fill online form n go to psk with required documents ..
No appointment is needed ..
Go there early at 9..


----------



## ivn490

Hi getsetgo,

Do we need to go to Nagpur? Right now, I am in US, and my mom is alone in Pune. She wouldn't be able to travel that far alone. Can we go to a local office in Pune or something? Thanks for your quick response man. 

By the way, I have been calling the psk numbers for sometime now, with no response. 
Voice: 0712-2511741, 2511742 (10.00 am to 12.30 pm only)


Thanks again.....!!


----------



## getsetgo

ivn490 said:


> Hi getsetgo,
> 
> Do we need to go to Nagpur? Right now, I am in US, and my mom is alone in Pune. She wouldn't be able to travel that far alone. Can we go to a local office in Pune or something? Thanks for your quick response man.
> 
> By the way, I have been calling the psk numbers for sometime now, with no response.
> Voice: 0712-2511741, 2511742 (10.00 am to 12.30 pm only)
> 
> 
> Thanks again.....!!


ofcourse u can go to pune office..
if her address on passport is different than present address then she has to take proof of address for the current residence...
this might need a police verification and then she will be issued her PCC....

1800-258-1800
this is the toll free number which i guess can be used from india only..so u can ask someone to make the call and confirm...


----------



## ivn490

ok. this helps. let me ask my mom to call them and initiate the process from Pune itself. Hope it doesn't take too long for the verification.


----------



## datagirl

Friends,

Got my grant notification email today. Many thanks for all your support.

-Datagirl


----------



## datagirl

Good luck to those waiting for their grants...


----------



## getsetgo

datagirl said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got my grant notification email today. Many thanks for all your support.
> 
> -Datagirl


Congratulations...
Cheers! !


----------



## Aladdin.lb

datagirl said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got my grant notification email today. Many thanks for all your support.
> 
> -Datagirl


Congratulations!!

Wish you all the best in your move.


----------



## datagirl

Aladdin.lb said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Wish you all the best in your move.


Thanks! All the best to you too..


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi all,

I would like ask u if any body knows a cheap hotel apartment in Adelaide CBD to stay in with my family till i get my centrelink id and open an account in bank and rent an affordable flat..
thanks.


----------



## Aladdin.lb

Hello Everyone,

Finally Team6 has replied to my inquiries about my 175 Applicaiton with :
"At present your application is undergoing routine processing. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met including meeting all checks in relation to an application can take some time. I cannot give you a time frame.

I will be following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.

We appreciate your patience in this matter."


my CO was allocated on the 6th of Aug-12, Meds finalised on 6th of Oct, PCC finalised on 13-Nov-12, for those who have similar experience do you have any estimation what is the maximum waiting time for my grant would be?


Thanks
Al


----------



## SMShoaib

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally Team6 has replied to my inquiries about my 175 Applicaiton with :
> "At present your application is undergoing routine processing. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met including meeting all checks in relation to an application can take some time. I cannot give you a time frame.
> 
> I will be following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter."
> 
> 
> my CO was allocated on the 6th of Aug-12, Meds finalised on 6th of Oct, PCC finalised on 13-Nov-12, for those who have similar experience do you have any estimation what is the maximum waiting time for my grant would be?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Al



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...migration-time-pakistanis-50.html#post1008137

I'm also in the same boat, please join the above thread for HR applicants


----------



## JustMe121

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know I have today been granted the visa. I had applied back in March 2011.

I have recently taken on a new job, therefore I guess Australia will have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## imstaying

JustMe121 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know I have today been granted the visa. I had applied back in March 2011.
> 
> I have recently taken on a new job, therefore I guess Australia will have to wait a bit longer.


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2: 2011.. Daym that was long..


----------

